# 980Ti - Laberthread



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

Welche würdet ihr nehmen? oder mir empfehlen..
die Inno ist eigentlich am besten, also test bestanden mit der meisten leistung / lautstärke / und noch taktbarkeit auch sehr gut.
aber dennoch wollte ich lieber mal hier fragen,,

die Inno3d airboss hat am besten abgeschnitten Leistung/Lautstärke etc..
siehe hier: seite 1 bis 5   TEST: FÃ¼nf Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase

aber dennoch kann ich mich zwischen diesen karten nicht entscheiden

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98T3-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ganz klar die Zotac. Größte Leistung und mit 749,- nicht teurer. Was will man mehr? Hab sie blind ohne Test bestellt... Kann mir die Werte selbst ausmalen mit den verwendeten Komponenten. Und 15-20% schneller als das Referenzmodell is sie locker.  Mehr geht im SingleGPU Bereich nicht vom Werk aus.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Warte noch etwas, morgen werden ja die neuen Karten von AMD vorgestellt


----------



## matthias135 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ZOTAC ich werde mir auch die holen sollte fury mist werden


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Er hat nach den TI Modellen gefragt. Und die jetzt kommenden AMD Karten gehören nicht zu deren Leistungsklasse. Das passiert frühestens im September mit der wirklich neuen HIGH END Karte von AMD.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Karten sind auch sehr nahe aneinander. Ich pers würde die EVGA wegen dem super Support nehmen aber auch die Gigabyte ist für eine 2 Slot Grafikkarte überragend. Zotac und die Inno3D sind dank Tripple-Slot auch einfach nur top Karten, klar dass da die Entscheidung schwer fällt.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich weiss nicht warum aber ..
findet ihr nicht auch das zotac irgendwie eine komische marke ist? ich habe angst das es billig material ist..  
Evga hat ja nen namen, inno auch gigabyte sogar..
aber zotac keine ahnung


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht warum aber ..
> findet ihr nicht auch das zotac irgendwie eine komische marke ist? ich habe angst das es billig material ist..
> Evga hat ja nen namen, inno auch gigabyte sogar..
> aber zotac keine ahnung



WHAT? von den verwendeten Materialien ist keine der anderen besser. Und Zotac is doch kein NoName Produkt.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> WHAT? von den verwendeten Materialien ist keine der anderen besser. Und Zotac is doch kein NoName Produkt.



habe nie viel von zotac gehört  habe zurzeit eine 660Ti
also das ist jetzt nach langem das erste mal das ich hardware einzelnt kaufe


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also wie schon gesagt wurde. Der Support bei EVGA is der Beste. Ansonsten die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht warum aber ..
> findet ihr nicht auch das zotac irgendwie eine komische marke ist? ich habe angst das es billig material ist..
> Evga hat ja nen namen, inno auch gigabyte sogar..
> aber zotac keine ahnung



Zotac keine Top Marke?
Junge... Zotac ist nach EVGA der Premiumhersteller von Nvidia im Europäischen Raum.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

support.. was meinst du damit, also wenn ich die karte schon habe bringt mir der support ja nichts mehr
außer sie geht kaputt oder so, dafür habe ich aber auch garantie auf allen anderen karten . mhm


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Asus Direct CU 3 oder Zotac ... war mir aber zu teuer deswegen nur GTX 980 aber muss sagen reicht auch für 1920x1200 aber auch noch für 2560x1440


----------



## Urmel001 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was hälst du so von der MSI GTX980Ti Gaming 6G? Ich werde sie mir mit sicherheit holen.

Gruß
Urmel


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> support.. was meinst du damit, also wenn ich die karte schon habe bringt mir der support ja nichts mehr
> außer sie geht kaputt oder so, dafür habe ich aber auch garantie auf allen anderen karten . mhm



Garantie sieht überall anders aus und EVGA ist der einzige Laden mit denen ich mich noch nie Rumstreiten musste, wenn dir sowas Spaß macht kauf bei ASUS da darfst du dich mit uneinsichtigen Händlern und ASUS selbst rumprügeln. 
Und wenn deine Karte erstmal 3 Monate in RMA war wirst du dir wünschen eine EVGA gekauft zu haben (nein ich habe keinen Werbevertrag mit denen )


----------



## PiDabbelju (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich würde ja entweder die EVGA wegen dem Support oder die Inno3D wegen des besten Testergebnisses nehmen. Die EVGA war bis vorhin sogar für 746€ lieferbar, ist aber leider schon wieder weg. Das zeigt aber, dass die anscheinend schon besser verfügbar ist ^^


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

 aber gut dann habe ich zwar support.. aber dafür eine etwas schlechtere karte als die inno


----------



## matthias135 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Ich würde ja entweder die EVGA wegen dem Support oder die Inno3D wegen des besten Testergebnisses nehmen. Die EVGA war bis vorhin sogar für 746€ lieferbar, ist aber leider schon wieder weg. Das zeigt aber, dass die anscheinend schon besser verfügbar ist ^^


da die zotac bei dem test nicht dabei war würde ich nicht sagen das die inno3d die beste ist


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Er hat nach den TI Modellen gefragt. Und die jetzt kommenden AMD Karten gehören nicht zu deren Leistungsklasse. Das passiert frühestens im September mit der wirklich neuen HIGH END Karte von AMD.



Die Fury, welche in der Liga der 980TI wohl mitspielen wird, wird morgen vorgestellt...


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Da ich verliebt in shadowplay bin.. Glaube ich nicht das ich eine AMD nehme. Und außerdem hatte ich noch nie eine amd Oo


----------



## Unrockstar85 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Da ich verliebt in shadowplay bin.. Glaube ich nicht das ich eine AMD nehme. Und außerdem hatte ich noch nie eine amd Oo


geilster Kommentar ever.. Hatte noch nie AMD, muss also ******* sein.. 

Also wenn Nvidia dann EVGA.. So einfach isses. 
Und warte auf Mittwoch die Fury, falls sie höher als 980ti ist, könnte die Ti im Preis sinken.. die 2 Tage Wartezeit tun nicht weh


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> geilster Kommentar ever.. Hatte noch nie AMD, muss also ******* sein..
> 
> Also wenn Nvidia dann EVGA.. So einfach isses.
> Und warte auf Mittwoch die Fury, falls sie höher als 980ti ist, könnte die Ti im Preis sinken.. die 2 Tage Wartezeit tun nicht weh



Selbst manche Reviewer habe atm probleme an die Tis zu kommen die sie wollen. Man muss also eh noch auf die 980Ti warten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

EVGA würde ich immer vorziehen, allein weil ich immer einen Wakü verbaue 
Bester Support in München ! 


Fury mit 4GB (aktueller Stand) gegen Ti mit 6GB !

Es steht und fällt diesmal mit dem Menge des VRAM´s. 

Zukunft sicherer ist da klar mehr VRAM.
4GB mag für Full HD noch gut gehen,
aber für WQHD wird 4GB in der "Zukunft" sicherlich schwer ohne Details der Games zu reduzieren.

OH, Himmel AMD bitte kein 4GB "Pferd" !

Ich bete, dass ihr dass nicht machen werdet ! 

Wäre das Fail des Jahres !


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die Fury, welche in der Liga der 980TI wohl mitspielen wird, wird morgen vorgestellt...



ABER kommt erst im September. Is doch völlig egal ob sie morgen vorgestellt wird. Und wenn sie nnicht besser als die custom Ti is, wo ich mir sicher bin, warum soll man darauf warten?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> aber gut dann habe ich zwar support.. aber dafür eine etwas schlechtere karte als die inno


Spitzfindigkeiten Und sooo viel lauter/lahmer wie die Inno3D ist sie nun wirklich nicht. Zudem kannst du ja auch noch selbst Hand anlegen. Das OC-Potential variiert von Chip zu Chip! 

Und jaaa, der Support/die Garantie von EVGA ist klasse


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Und das alles weist du ohne diesbezügliche Tests, Respekt :p


zukosan schrieb:


> ABER kommt erst im September. Is doch völlig egal ob sie morgen vorgestellt wird. Und wenn sie nnicht besser als die custom Ti is, wo ich mir sicher bin, warum soll man darauf warten?


 
Woher hast du den Bullshit das die Fury erst im September kommt? Die wird diese Woche vorgestellt und wohl spätestens Ende des Monats verfügbar sein oO
Die 8gb Version soll später kommen, thats all...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> EVGA würde ich immer vorziehen, allein weil ich immer einen Wakü verbaue
> Bester Support in München !
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch.. Ich sehe Fury X 8GB im August als Duallösung mit DX12 und dann eben 8Gb.. HBM2 ist das einzige was Sinn macht. Also wirds keine Fury X vor 2016 geben und Fail des Jahres ist ja auch mal süß.. Die letzte 780TI hatte 3!! GB.. Die Fury X 4GB ist genau im Sweepspot.. Das ist Tatsache.. Und für 4K reicht es auch. Nicht immer nur alle Regler auf Rechts


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und das alles weist du ohne diesbezügliche Tests, Respekt :p
> 
> 
> Woher hast du den Bullshit das die Fury erst im September kommt? Die wird diese Woche vorgestellt und wohl spätestens Ende des Monats verfügbar sein oO
> Die 8gb Version soll später kommen, thats all...



Eyeyey komm mal runter mein Kleiner! Zauberwort ist Google! Diesen Monat sollen ALLE bis auf die Fury rauskommen. Nur die Rebrands kommen jetzt. bis max 390x!

Und wenn es anders kommt isses ja gut, aber vergreif dich hier nicht im Ton gefälligst.
Die Fury wird sich, so wie es alle derzeitigen Leaks andeuten, knapp über ner 980er sein. Bei so vielen kann man davon ausgehen, dass da schon Wahrheit drinsteckt. Ich glaube einfach, dass AMD NICHT mit der Ti gerechnet hat und nun etwas blöd dastehen wird. Aber auch das ist MEINE Meinung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Eyeyey komm mal runter mein Kleiner! Zauberwort ist Google! Diesen Monat sollen ALLE bis auf die Fury rauskommen. Nur die Rebrands kommen jetzt. bis max 390x!



Ach und was ist da deine Quelle ? 
Ich kann auch behaupten die kommt erst nächstes Jahr, stimmt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ganz klar EVGA.

Warum?
-bester Support
-Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel
-Garantie bei OC
-Erweiterte Garantie bei Registrierung
-viel Zubehör dabei
-gute Verarbeitung
-guter Kühler, extra angepasste Backplate (im Gegensatz zur Zotac)
-"Premium" 

EDIT: Alternativ die Palit: GTX 980 Ti: Palit setzt beim Flaggschiff auf potenten Super Jetstream - ComputerBase


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Eyeyey komm mal runter mein Kleiner! Zauberwort ist Google! Diesen Monat sollen ALLE bis auf die Fury rauskommen. Nur die Rebrands kommen jetzt. bis max 390x!



Ich bin völlig am Boden. Trotzdem ist es Unfug was du da verzapfst. Ich heiß übrigens nicht ey und bin mit 1,98m und 30 Jahre  alles andere als klein.


----------



## plaGGy (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat es AMD letztendlich doch geschafft noch ne Karten-Gen rauszubringen. Im suprised...

Wenn es eine Nvidia werden soll, würde ich immer zu Zotac, EVGA oder MSI greifen.
Beim AMD würde ich Sapphire nehmen, MSI bringt auch idR gute Karten raus.

Die Exklusiv-Hersteller haben mich aber bisher noch nie wirklich enttäuscht und der Support von EVGA ist einfach Wahnsinn.
Kenne keinen der damit wirklich Probleme hatte (und nicht selbst schuld war).

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich noch das Step-Up aktiviere und gucke obn ich ne für den kleinen Aufpreis ne 980 TI ergattern kann.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Quatsch.. Ich sehe Fury X 8GB im August als Duallösung mit DX12 und dann eben 8Gb.. HBM2 ist das einzige was Sinn macht. Also wirds keine Fury X vor 2016 geben und Fail des Jahres ist ja auch mal süß.. Die letzte 780TI hatte 3!! GB.. Die Fury X 4GB ist genau im Sweepspot.. Das ist Tatsache.. Und für 4K reicht es auch. Nicht immer nur alle Regler auf Rechts



Fury muss als Single Lösung komme mit 8GB,
alles andere wird nicht gekauft werden wenn es einen 980TI mit 6GB gibt.
4GB ist nicht zukunftssicher genug bei WQHD aufwärts,
jetzt geht es noch, aber in 2 Jahre ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch das 4GB nicht mehr ausreichen werden in ein paar Games.


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ach und was ist da deine Quelle ?
> Ich kann auch behaupten die kommt erst nächstes Jahr, stimmt trotzdem nicht.



Naja ist ziemlich einfach.  Bin auf die Hersteller Seiten gegangen und bei JEDEM standen alle Modelle für Ende diesen Anfang nächsten Monat nur bei der Fury stand überall entweder noch kein Termin oder September. Ich denke die Hersteller sollte zumindest das wissen oder eher du?


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig am Boden. Trotzdem ist es Unfug was du da verzapfst. Ich heiß übrigens nicht ey und bin mit 1,98m und 30 Jahre  alles andere als klein.



aber kleiner und jünger als ich.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Naja ist ziemlich einfach.  Bin auf die Hersteller Seiten gegangen und bei JEDEM standen alle Modelle für Ende diesen Anfang nächsten Monat nur bei der Fury stand überall entweder noch kein Termin oder September. Ich denke die Hersteller sollte zumindest das wissen oder eher du?



Die Hersteller stehen unter NDA, warum steht da wohl keine Info? Aber sei doch Bitte so nett und geb mir mal die links der Hersteller Seiten zu Fury und Fury X 



zukosan schrieb:


> aber kleiner und jünger als ich.



Fein. Umso lustiger der Post von vorhin^^


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

*@Soulsnap/zukosan:* wenn ihr hier so weitermacht, stell ich euch noch die Verlobungsringe Die Palit Jetstream könnte in der Tat noch interessant werden, aber nicht für 900€...

Gruß


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

 alter was für diskussionen hier auftauchen,  
während ich beraten werde, lese ich wie sich zwei andere über ihre größe streiten.. leute?? entspannt euch


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> alter was für diskussionen hier auftauchen,
> während ich beraten werde, lese ich wie sich zwei andere über ihre größe streiten.. leute?? entspannt euch


Forumsalltag eben...

Gruß


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Fury muss als Single Lösung komme mit 8GB,
> alles andere wird nicht gekauft werden wenn es einen 980TI mit 6GB gibt.
> 4GB ist nicht zukunftssicher genug bei WQHD aufwärts,
> jetzt geht es noch, aber in 2 Jahre ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch das 4GB nicht mehr ausreichen werden in ein paar Games.


 ja aber auch die fps die eine GTX 980 aber selbst eine 980 Ti liefern kann werden dann wohl nicht mehr ausreichen ... dann wird es wohl eher 8 GB oder mehr geben und Hoffentlich auch 8 Kern 5 Ghz CPUs sowie DDR-5 Speicher ...  aber mit Sicherheit bis dahin keine DDR-3 mehr.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Forumsalltag eben...
> 
> Gruß



hast wohl recht ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe mit EVGA nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht war aber auch selbst schuld hatte aus Optischen Gründen einen Aufkleber entfernt und das auch noch erwähnt hätte ich ihn wieder drauf gemacht und nicht erwähnt hätte ich die defekte wohl einschicken können. Seit dem hatte ich Zotac und Asus Karten und die GTX 680 wurde mir ohne Probleme Repariert ok musste sie ein 2. mal einschicken dann wurde angeblich nur noch ein Bios Update gemacht aber im Moment funktioniert die immer noch.


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe mit EVGA nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht war aber auch selbst schuld hatte aus Optischen Gründen einen Aufkleber entfernt und das auch noch erwähnt hätte ich ihn wieder drauf gemacht und nicht erwähnt hätte ich die defekte wohl einschicken können.



Jup, da bist du selber schuld. Die Seriennummer-Aufkleber etc. (meist auf der Rückseite der Karte) darf man bei keinem Hersteller entfernen, was aber auch nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hätte mir gerne 2 "Pferde" verbaut, und die reichen länger als eines, daher wird da der VRAM verdammt wichtig, 4GB ist dann ein "No go" für WQHD !


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

die Zotac ist nicht lieferbar richtig?
bis jetzt schwanke ich auf die EVGA.. aber die Zotac ist echt interessant


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich würde auf keinen Fall die Zotac nehmen....die GPU ist total eingeschlossen von der Backplate, die Bauteile darunter "kochen" ja.
Vergleich mal die Backplate von der EVGA damit, dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

diese blöden MHz und Rechenleistung, zahlen auf den Beschreibungen machen mich verrückt


----------



## plaGGy (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Backplate von der EVGA sieht bei dem was ich mit dem gammeligen Amyland-Hotel-Wlan aufem Handy entziffern kann eigentlich recht gut aus - Wäre ein weiterer Pluspunkt für die Karte.

Auf die MHZ Zahlen würde ich net viel geben. Was da vom Hersteller draufgepackt ist kann man idR problemlos mit Afterburner oder Evga Precision rauskitzeln.
Würde GPU grundsätzlich nur nach Kühlerlösung, Backplate, Anschlüssen, und Herstellersupport kaufen.
Der Rest ist nichts wert, sieht man mal von den richtig dicken Schiffen wie Classified etc ab, wo halt imo ein wenig Cherry-Picking der Sache wegen betrieben wird.


----------



## zukosan (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich würde auf keinen Fall die Zotac nehmen....die GPU ist total eingeschlossen von der Backplate, die Bauteile darunter "kochen" ja.
> Vergleich mal die Backplate von der EVGA damit, dann weißt du was ich meine.



Hast du bei der 980 auch gesagt. Dafür dass sie angeblich kocht und trotzdem eine der kühlsten ist, macht keinen Sinn. Was für Gründe gibt es sowas zu sagen was bei keinem Test stand?


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Inno 3D ist ja wunderbar leise. Ich bin auch am hin und her überlegen welche 980 Ti es bei mir sein wird.


----------



## Synner (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Die Inno 3D ist ja wunderbar leise. Ich bin auch am hin und her überlegen welche 980 Ti es bei mir sein wird.



ja.. eben genau das problem habe ich auch.
nur das der evga auf fast alles garantie gibt und support etc
wenn man Pech hat mit der inno3d kriegt man sehr viele kopfschmerzen


----------



## PiDabbelju (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Inno3D ist eben die beste aller bisher getesteten Customs. Ich zumindest würde die wahrscheinlich nehmen. 
BTW: Finde es krass, dass einige die schon eine GTX 780 haben jetzt schon wieder ne neue brauchen :o


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Haha ich fühle mich mal jetzt angesprochen. Ich brauche keine neue Grafikkarte. Ich rechtfertige mich jetzt nicht aber gerne erkläre ich warum ich mir ne 980 Ti und den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q kaufen werden. Ich bin beruflich sehr viel unterwegs und arbeite recht lange im Büro. Dann kommt noch der Sport, meine Freundin und all die anderen Sachen die es noch so zu erledigen gibt. WENN ich dann mal Zeit habe zu zocken dann will ich es ohne irgendwelche nervigen Einschränkungen. Daher ist es mir die Neuanschaffung wert. Pure Bequemlichkeit!


----------



## PiDabbelju (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wollte das ja auch nicht kritisieren. Jeder kann so viel Geld dafür ausgeben, wie er will  Finde es auch schrecklich wie einige die Titan X Käufer als dumm abgestempelt haben. Denen war es das Wert die 1000€ für die mit Abstand schnellste Grafikkarte auszugeben ^^


----------



## zukosan (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja ich habe ja nun von 980 auf 980Ti gewechselt wie du weißt.


----------



## Amon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn die Fury wider erwarten nix wird ist die Zotac meine erste Wahl wenn ich ins grüne Lager wechsel.


----------



## S754 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Hast du bei der 980 auch gesagt. Dafür dass sie angeblich kocht und trotzdem eine der kühlsten ist, macht keinen Sinn. Was für Gründe gibt es sowas zu sagen was bei keinem Test stand?



Sicher, dass du mich nicht verwechselst mit jemand anderes? Zeig mir mal den Beitrag.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Warte noch etwas, morgen werden ja die neuen Karten von AMD vorgestellt



Wann?


----------



## Sonmace (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Haha ich fühle mich mal jetzt angesprochen. Ich brauche keine neue Grafikkarte. Ich rechtfertige mich jetzt nicht aber gerne erkläre ich warum ich mir ne 980 Ti und den Asus ROG Swift PG278Q kaufen werden. Ich bin beruflich sehr viel unterwegs und arbeite recht lange im Büro. Dann kommt noch der Sport, meine Freundin und all die anderen Sachen die es noch so zu erledigen gibt. WENN ich dann mal Zeit habe zu zocken dann will ich es ohne irgendwelche nervigen Einschränkungen. Daher ist es mir die Neuanschaffung wert. Pure Bequemlichkeit!



Das Zauberwort heißt Konsole (xbox, ps4) ist mit deutlich entspannter wenn man nur zocken will ohne "Einschränkungen" 

Im Übrigen ist kein großer unterschied zwischen den Karten beide stellen alle Spiele flüssig da zumindest auf Full HD und nach deiner Theorie würde  SLI also 980ti x2 noch bequemer sein als eine.
Sag doch einfach dass du die beste Hardware willst, egal ob es sin macht oder nicht


----------



## jkox11 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt Konsole (xbox, ps4) ist mit deutlich entspannter wenn man nur zocken will ohne "Einschränkungen"



 bitte?!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Wann?



Heute 18:00 Uhr


----------



## PiDabbelju (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Furys (die 100%ig nur 4GB bieten werden) sollen doch während der PC Gaming Show kommen, die aber um 3:00 MEZ stattfindet. Die 300er, die um 18 Uhr kommen, bieten sehr wahrscheinlich maximal eine umbenannte 290X mit 8GB und die kommt bei weitem nicht an die 980TI heran.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin gespannt. Nächste Woche möchte ich eine 980 Ti bestellen.


----------



## Synner (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Nächste Woche möchte ich eine 980 Ti bestellen.


Ich bin auch echt gespannt, bis jetzt 
Inno3d airboss / evga / zocta
Meine favoriten, da ich sowieso erst in 2wochen bestelle warte ich ab, werde es nachher sonnst evtl bereuen.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt Konsole (xbox, ps4) ist mit deutlich entspannter wenn man nur zocken will ohne "Einschränkungen"


Von dem Zeug das du anscheinend recht ordentlich hattest, nehm ich auch was

Gruß


----------



## AirSan (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

EVGA GTX 980 ti Hybrid RULEZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-1996-KR) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Synner (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



AirSan schrieb:


> EVGA GTX 980 ti Hybrid RULEZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-1996-KR) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich


Finde ich reiner müll, diese fertig wakü's und das noch bei einer gpu, ist mir nicht so ganz gerechtfertigt der preis. 
90€ mehr als die andere evga . Begründung? Wieviel mhz auf wieviel temps.. Hoffe auf tests davon


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

EVGA 980Ti Hybrid - Performance Review - YouTube

Sagt der, der eine grosse Ahnung hat..


----------



## CL90 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Und was wäre die beste wahl wenn der Kühler vollkommen egal, ist weil eh ein Wasserkühler drauf kommt?
Bzw. gibt es überhaupt schon costum PCBs? oder sind das alles die gleichen karten mit anderem Kühler?


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zotac Extreme, Gigabyte G1 sind sicher Custom PCB's siehe PCE-Anschlüsse. Und die Inno auch glaub.


----------



## jonnymoe (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich warte auf die beste 980 ti
das ist nämlich die msi lightning ,braaaaaaa


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Oder die KingPin, aber beide nur unter Wasser


----------



## CL90 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

aber wenn die dann je 200€ teuerer sind als z.b. die Evga superclocked lohnen auch die 5% mehr Leistung nix :/


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Zotac Extreme, Gigabyte G1 sind sicher Custom PCB's siehe PCE-Anschlüsse. Und die Inno auch glaub.


Ich zitiere mal aus dem Test von CB:

 "_Die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming ist das einzige Modell der  Testkandidaten, das über ein eigens entwickeltes PCB verfügt – alle  anderen verbauen das Referenz-PCB von Nvidia. Gigabyte hat bei GeForce  GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming die Stromversorgung auf dem PCB angepasst, die im  Vergleich zum Referenzdesign stärker ausfällt und zudem zwei Acht-Pin-  statt einen Sechs– und einen Acht-Pin-Anschluss bietet._"

Gruß


----------



## CL90 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Zotac AMP hat auch 2x 8 
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Sammy_Fable (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



CL90 schrieb:


> Die Zotac AMP hat auch 2x 8
> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich



Die war aber auch in dem entsprechenden Test nicht dabei.


----------



## CL90 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

wollts nur der vollständigkeit halber aufzählen.
Sieht nach einer guten karte aus


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sonmace schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heißt Konsole (xbox, ps4) ist mit deutlich entspannter wenn man nur zocken will ohne "Einschränkungen"
> 
> Im Übrigen ist kein großer unterschied zwischen den Karten beide stellen alle Spiele flüssig da zumindest auf Full HD und nach deiner Theorie würde  SLI also 980ti x2 noch bequemer sein als eine.
> Sag doch einfach dass du die beste Hardware willst, egal ob es sin macht oder nicht



Genau das habe ich geschrieben. Die beste Hardware um sorglos in High/ Ultra in 1440p zocken zu können. Meine PS4 ist zwar nett aber ich zocke lieber am PC!


----------



## Synner (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

L





Nijo44 schrieb:


> EVGA 980Ti Hybrid - Performance Review - YouTube
> 
> Sagt der, der eine grosse Ahnung hat..



Ich habe diese sachen von sehr erfahrenen Hardware leuten mitbekommen, und die machen es seit mehr als 10jahren. "Fertig wakü = schrott"
Du sagst, sagt der der keine ahnung hat, dann erzähl du mal was es rechtfertigt "deine op hybrid evga" dann werde ich vllt schlauer.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> L
> 
> Ich habe diese sachen von sehr erfahrenen Hardware leuten mitbekommen, und die machen es seit mehr als 10jahren. "Fertig wakü = schrott"
> Du sagst, sagt der der keine ahnung hat, dann erzähl du mal was es rechtfertigt "deine op hybrid evga" dann werde ich vllt schlauer.



Weil die EVGA anständige Temps an allen Bauteilen liefert und kühlungstechnisch alle lufgekühlten Varianten der 980Ti in der Pfeife raucht, vlt ? 
Wer pauschalisiert (AiO ist immer schrott z.B) hat auch keine Ahnung.

Und wenn man auf einem Kanal wie von JayzTwoCents gesagt bekommt dass das Teil brauchbar ist, dann ist es brauchbar.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich muss gerade lachen bei deinem Kommentar ! 
Jay ist ein dummer Typ, das alles, wir bezahlt von Hersteller das er Müll labert mehr nicht, unabhängig ist der nicht, daher nicht glaubwürdig.

AIO auf eine Grafikkarte ist nicht gut, da die Spannungswandler nochmals mit Luft extra gekühlt werden müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich wollte gerade sagen, wie vertrauenswürdig ist jemand, der Werbung in seinen Videos macht?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade lachen bei deinem Kommentar !
> Jay ist ein dummer Typ, das alles, wir bezahlt von Hersteller das er Müll labert mehr nicht, unabhängig ist der nicht, daher nicht glaubwürdig.
> 
> AIO auf eine Grafikkarte ist nicht gut, da die Spannungswandler nochmals mit Luft extra gekühlt werden müssen.



Und genau das passiert doch bei der 980Ti oder nicht ?  
Nur weil das Konzept vlt kleine Mängel aufweist ist es nicht unbedingt schlechter. "Mist" ist eine AiO im vergleich mit einer normalen Wakü vlt. aber nicht unbedingt im vergleich mit einem Luftkühler. 
Wenn das Ergebnis ein gutes ist ist AiO also immer noch generell schlecht. Alles klar. 

Edit: Ich finde es immer geil wenn man eine AiO (die ich als einfaches Custom modell sehe) mit ner echten Wakü vergleicht. Bei vielen Custom modellen werden die VRMs auch nicht sonderlich gut mitgekühlt und
 damit hat sich die Hybrid zu messen nicht mit einer Wakü version bei der alleine der Kühlerblock den kompletten Aufpreis der Hybrid Version kostet. 

Jay hat an manchen Punkten echt keinen Plan aber ich habe noch nicht mitbekommen das er Schrott empfohlen hat.

Mal zum Thema Werbung. Natürlich darf man das was der Herr sagt gerne mit ner Priese Salz nehmen, der hat ja schließlich auch Kinder zu ernähren aber der kann es sich nicht leisten zu sagen die EVGA ist "GUT" (mal nicht im Vergleich gemessen) wenn das Teil totaler Müll ist.


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also wenn man öfters seine Video kuckt dann merkt man schnell dass er nich grün oder rot ist. Oder sonst irgendwie parteiisch. Nur weil er WaKü User ist und EVGA den besten Support gibt für diese Nutzer und er von ihnen gesponsort wird, kann man nicht sagen dass die 980Ti AiO Schrott ist. Er besitzt ja selber drei T'X und lässt eine Referenz T'X gegen die AiO Karte antreten mit dem Ergebnis dass die AiO ein besseres Gesamtpaket abliefert aber dass es halt schade ist dass sie kein Custom PCB besitzt und die VRM's nur mit einem Radiallüfter gekühlt werden.
Diverse Aspekte der Karte sind besser von der Lautstärke bis zum Boostverhalten.

Ihn als Trottel darzustellen find ich schade, ich mein wer macht schon Live Benchmarks, bei dem man ihm über die Schulter schaut etc


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Geht es hier noch um das eigentliche Thema????

Was hält ihr von der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming???


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Geht es hier noch um das eigentliche Thema????
> 
> Was hält ihr von der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming???



Für eine 2 Slot Karte ist das Teil supi


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Gigabyte ist Top hat kein Standard PCB, daher LIKE IT !


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Na dann denke ich, dass ich sie jetzt bestellen werde. Die Inno und Zotac sind zwar mächtige Karten aber mir hat es warum auch immer die Gigabyte angetan. EVGA... nun der Support ist sicherlich wichtig aber aus irgendeinem Grund auch immer bin ich nicht so überzeugt von der Karte.

Ich hoffe, dass die Gigabyte nicht zu laut ist.

EDIT: Bei den Tests von CB bezüglich der Lautstärke. Sind die Lüfter auf 100% gedreht oder auf Auto und aus dem Spiel heraus??


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier der dumme Typ hat am Ende des Videos einen Lautstärkevergleich:

Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1 Gaming Review! CUSTOM PCB TIME! - YouTube


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hier der dumme Typ hat am Ende des Videos einen Lautstärkevergleich:
> 
> Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1 Gaming Review! CUSTOM PCB TIME! - YouTube




Krass. Warum ist die Karte dann bei dem Test von CB so laut?


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Vielleicht weil sie die Kühlste im Test ist und eine agressive Lüfterkurve besitzt.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich meinte warum die in dem CB Test so sehr laut ist und in dem youtube Video sehr leise?

Aber gut. Ich werde es ja testen und wenn sie zu laut ist, dann tausche ich sie gegen eine andere!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hier der dumme Typ hat am Ende des Videos einen Lautstärkevergleich



Wie kommt man von nicht vertrauenswürdig auf dumm?


----------



## CSharper (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Siehe Post#81.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von nicht vertrauenswürdig auf dumm?



War nicht auf dich sondern deinen Vorposter bezogen glaube ich  
Vertrauenswürdig ist Jay imho im Gegensatz zu z.B Linus schon eher.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Achso, weil dumm ist er nicht und auch relativ sachlich.
Linus macht ja mehr Werbung für ein Produkt, als dass er es testet.


----------



## Synner (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Krass. Warum ist die Karte dann bei dem Test von CB so laut?



ich weiß auch nicht.. zotac/gigabyte/evga ... mhmm


----------



## O-Jay (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 ist am Montag angekommen und ich finde die Lautstärke der Lüfter ziemlich angenehm. Außerdem schafft mein Exemplar einen Stock Boost von 1400 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist, dass diese Karte extrem lautes Spulenfiepen hat, weshalb ich sie leider austauschen lassen werde.

Das Spulenfiepen ist die reinste Zumutung und sollte meiner Meinung nach bei einer Karte für 750€ nicht auftreten.


----------



## Urmel001 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das haste Recht O-Jay. Das tut mir natürlich für dich echt leid O-Jay, hoffentlich hast du mit der nächsten Karte Glück. Die sind ja auch sehr Rare zurzeit. Da graults mir auch schon vor, aber sagt mal sollte ich dann die Karte lieber bei mir vor Ort kaufen oder lieber Online bestellen?


----------



## defPlaya (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja dann zurück schicken.  Ich bin gespannt ob es bei meiner auch auftritt. 1400 MHz ohne mehr Spannung ist schon heftig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das ist halt der Nachteil von Maxwells Stromsparmechanismus... Die Karten fiepen teilweise aus dem letzten Loch. 
Muss man halt wählerisch sein, sonnst würden die Dinger nämlich in Sachen Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung Hawaii und Kepler wie absolute Effizienzwunder dastehen lassen 

@PiDabbelju

Glück gehabt, gibt Leute die schicken die 4 mal ein bis sie eine halbwegs leise bekommen.


----------



## PiDabbelju (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei den zwei Maxwells die ich schon hatte, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nur sehr leise hörbar ist und das auch nur wenn man sein Ohr direkt an die Karte hält. Zudem fiept meine 270X PCS+ unter den Umständen genauso.


----------



## CL90 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Tja... Fiji ist mit seinen 4GB karten leider nicht so schön wie erhofft 
Ich warte zwar noch die Benchmarks ab (Die 980 Ti ist aktuell ja sowieso nirgends lieferbar) aber wird wohl die 980 Ti.

Also entweder G1 oder Zotac AMP.
Wenn ich mir einen EK Waterblock dazu hole, muss ich dann auch die Backplate kaufen? Ich hab keine ahnung wie so ein Waterblock auf eine Karte geschraubt wird.
Die haben ja sonst beide eine Backplate, die ich dann ja noch stutzen könnte, weil sie zu lang ist. (Länger als PCB und letztendlich der fullcoverblock)

Edit.
Eklig... ich seh grad das es noch keinen WB für die G1 gibt, und für die Zotec gar keiner kommen soll -_-
Das stinkt dann ja danach als müsste ich die Ref Evga nehmen... (wegen garantie für kühlerwechsel etc)
Kann man die denn ordentlich übertakten? Ich wäre bereit ein Modbios drauf zu machen. 1500Mhz ist das Ziel. Ansonsten setzt man sich zu wenig mit der Karte ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



CL90 schrieb:


> Tja... Fiji ist mit seinen 4GB karten leider nicht so schön wie erhofft
> Ich warte zwar noch die Benchmarks ab (Die 980 Ti ist aktuell ja sowieso nirgends lieferbar) aber wird wohl die 980 Ti.
> 
> Also entweder G1 oder Zotac AMP.
> ...



Kannst dir die Dual Fiji holen, Dx12 addiert die VRAMs  Ansonsten die EVGA Ref nehmen, mit nem Waterblock sollte das ohne Probleme gehen. Bessere Eigenschaften anderer Hersteller sind grösstenteils Lügen, da macht der jeweilige Kühler weitaus mehr.


----------



## DummBazz (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Dx12 addiert die VRAMs



ist das schon fakt?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DummBazz schrieb:


> ist das schon fakt?



Wenn es implementiert wird, ja !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Bazz Microsoft hat heute Morgen kurz noch was erzählt bei der PC Gaming Show und AMD auf den Fokus auf Dx12, VR und ihrer Dual Fiji Karte. Wann wir spezifische Details von Microsoft bekommen, sehen wir in den kommenden Tagen oder am Launch im Juli. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DummBazz (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

aha ok danke.
@ mamba 
 

andere frage...wenn ich von 2xgtx 970 zu 980ti wechseln würde,müsste ich das auf wakü wechseln oder werden die nicht so heiß?


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer BFG (zu 8800er gts Zeiten), Zotac (GTX 260), ASUS GTX 560ti (aber nur kurz) und Gigabyte HD7970 WF3 u. Gigabyte GTX 780Ti WF3. 

Bei der Gigabyte werden auch die Spannungswandler aktiv mit dem Kühler mitgekühlt. Wie das Zotac macht weis ich leider noch nicht. Aber ich würde Zotac fast vor EVGA nehmen, einfach weil beide Premiumhersteller seitens NV sind, und Zotac nur Grafikkarten baut und nicht auch noch Motherboards die nicht viel Wert sind seitens EVGA. Zudem halte ich die Kühllösung von Zotac für die bessere, rein aus dem Bauchgefühl. Aber mal abwarten AMD hat ja was im Ofen und mal sehen, möglich das die 980ti´s günstiger werden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Fury komm für mich nur mit 8GB VRAM in frage, so lang werde ich waren bis die erscheint.
Soll ja angeblich so passieren 
Die Fury X wird ca. 2-4% bestenfalls in ein paar Games über der Titan X liegen, und allerschlechteste ab und zu unter der Titan X.
Full HD, WQHD, UHD gemessen.
Bin gespannt wie weit sie sich übertakten lässt und wie gut sie skaliert !

Fury OC vs Titan X OC wäre der beste Test des Jahres für mich


----------



## Synner (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die Fury komm für mich nur mit 8GB VRAM in frage, so lang werde ich waren bis die erscheint.
> Soll ja angeblich so passieren
> Die Fury X wird ca. 2-4% bestenfalls in ein paar Games über der Titan X liegen, und allerschlechteste ab und zu unter der Titan X.
> Full HD, WQHD, UHD gemessen.
> ...



Was sagst du aus deiner sicht bis jetzt?
Ist furyX besser als die 980Ti, 4vs6gb
Ich bin gespannt wie die 4gb arbeiten.. Aber auf längere zeit bezogen glaube ich ist sie 980ti am längeren hebel wegen den 6gb 
Spiele die bald rauskommen mit 4gb auf ultra settings, mit 1080p oder 1440p.
 Skeptisch


----------



## chaotium (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Was sagst du aus deiner sicht bis jetzt?
> Ist furyX besser als die 980Ti, 4vs6gb
> Ich bin gespannt wie die 4gb arbeiten.. Aber auf längere zeit bezogen glaube ich ist sie 980ti am längeren hebel wegen den 6gb
> Spiele die bald rauskommen mit 4gb auf ultra settings, mit 1080p oder 1440p.
> Skeptisch



Mal abwarten, bei der 780 Ti gabs ja auch die 6 GB VRAM Modelle, vllt kommen bei der 980Ti auch 12 GB Versionen 

und dann hat die GTX980Ti auf einmal drei mal soviel ram wie die Fury. Hoppla wie konnte das passieren XD


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Soulsnap und zukosan

Euren Streit klärt ihr nun ohne personenbezogene Anfeindungen per PN. Für weitere Beiträge mit nur entfernten sachlichen Bezug zum Thema kommen entsprechende Verwarnungen.

B2T


----------



## Synner (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, bei der 780 Ti gabs ja auch die 6 GB VRAM Modelle, vllt kommen bei der 980Ti auch 12 GB Versionen
> 
> und dann hat die GTX980Ti auf einmal drei mal soviel ram wie die Fury. Hoppla wie konnte das passieren XD



Spätestens zwischen dem 01.7- 03.7.
Will ich meine neue hardware bestellen 
Wäre doof wenn ich alles hier stehen hab außer die graka haha


----------



## dangee (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die Fury komm für mich nur mit 8GB VRAM in frage, so lang werde ich waren bis die erscheint.
> Soll ja angeblich so passieren
> Die Fury X wird ca. 2-4% bestenfalls in ein paar Games über der Titan X liegen, und allerschlechteste ab und zu unter der Titan X.
> Full HD, WQHD, UHD gemessen.
> ...



Absolut. So viel Rechenpower schreit nach WQHD/UHD bzw DS. Da sind die 4GB, die es zunächst ja bei der Fury sein werden, nicht zukunftsträchtig genug.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



dangee schrieb:


> Absolut. So viel Rechenpower schreit nach WQHD/UHD bzw DS. Da sind die 4GB, die es zunächst ja bei der Fury sein werden, nicht zukunftsträchtig genug.



Bei WQHD könnte man darüber noch debattieren, aber bei UHD sind 4GB ja heute schon knapp


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Spätestens zwischen dem 01.7- 03.7.
> Will ich meine neue hardware bestellen
> Wäre doof wenn ich alles hier stehen hab außer die graka haha



Wäre ne Übergangskarte (Gebrauchte HD7950 z.B.) bis zum Erscheinen der Fury mit 8Gb ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Synner (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wäre ne Übergangskarte (Gebrauchte HD7950 z.B.) bis zum Erscheinen der Fury mit 8Gb ne möglichkeit?


 Dann lieber direkt 980Ti OC von evga oder gigabyte/zotac
Wer weiss wann die karte kommt oder ob es die 8gb ünerhaupt demnächst kommt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Wer weiss wann die karte kommt oder ob es die 8gb ünerhaupt demnächst kommt



Im August ists wohl soweit


----------



## PiDabbelju (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass es nicht die Dual Variante ist? Zumal AMD die 8GB nicht einmal erwähnt hat und ohne Gefrickel wie Dual Link ist das eh erst mit HBM2 möglich. Ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, bei der 780 Ti gabs ja auch die 6 GB VRAM Modelle, vllt kommen bei der 980Ti auch 12 GB Versionen
> 
> und dann hat die GTX980Ti auf einmal drei mal soviel ram wie die Fury. Hoppla wie konnte das passieren XD



Nope, die 780 hat 6GB Versionen bekommen, die Ti nicht.


----------



## CSharper (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Fury X2 kann ja nur mit 2 x 4Gb kommen. Sonst viel Spass den Early Adoptern mit 4Gb und AMD haut dann eine 8Gb Karte nach , nach nicht mal einem Quartal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass es nicht die Dual Variante ist? Zumal AMD die 8GB nicht einmal erwähnt hat und ohne Gefrickel wie Dual Link ist das eh erst mit HBM2 möglich. Ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran.



Ist es auch, Sk Hynix kann zurzeit nicht mehr herstellen und deshalb muss man noch auf Dual gehen. Dies wird über DX12 geregelt, welche wir dann im Juli von Microsoft sehen werden, ob es bereits bei default drinnen ist oder per Tweak. Bei letzterem stehe ich dem gegenüber skeptisch, denn abseits Gaming ist es für HPC, EDV und GPGPU Computing kontraproduktiv den VRAM der Karten nicht zu addieren.


----------



## DummBazz (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

angenommen mit directx12 würde der speicher addiert,hätte ich sogar wenn ich von 2x970 zu ti wechseln würde ein minus von 1gb?


----------



## Lori78 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Alleine durch DX12 wird der Speicher nicht gestackt. Die Spieleentwickler müssen dahingehend schon die notwendigen Anpassungen machen. Bei BF4 hätte DICE unter Mantle auch schon dafür sorgen können... Sie haben es aber gelassen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DummBazz schrieb:


> angenommen mit directx12 würde der speicher addiert,hätte ich sogar wenn ich von 2x970 zu ti wechseln würde ein minus von 1gb?



Naja wie man es nimmt... 
Das Problem atm. ist, dass AFR bei jeder Grafikkarte einen (ungefähren) Spiegel der Daten im Vram benötigt, bei Split Screen Rendering hätte jeder Karte eine Hälfte des Bildes zu rendern also eine halbe Auflösung, dass sich dadurch der effektive Vram verdoppeln lässt bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, da die Karten zwar auf den Speicher der jeweils anderen Zugreifen können aber über einen BUS der atm max. ungefähr so schnell ist wie der 0.5GB Krüppelspeicher der 970 mit zusätzlichem Overhead. Texturen müssen dann ja Trozdem in beiden Vram Clustern vorgehalten werden, man könnte ja nach oben gucken.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten, bei der 780 Ti gabs ja auch die 6 GB VRAM Modelle, vllt kommen bei der 980Ti auch 12 GB Versionen
> 
> und dann hat die GTX980Ti auf einmal drei mal soviel ram wie die Fury. Hoppla wie konnte das passieren XD



bei der 780ti gabs 6gb Modelle? oder meinst du die Titan black? oder meinst du die 6gb modelle der 780?


----------



## Synner (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey leute, gibt es irgendwelche News?
Ich möchte am 02. bestellen ^^ 
Zuletzt war ich ja am hinn und her überlegen zwischen den 980Ti karten:
Evga super+acx2.0 / zotac / gigabyte / inno3d airboss x3/ 
Neue benchmarks oder infos?


----------



## zukosan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja über die Gigabyte hab ich ja alles gesagt.


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Hey leute, gibt es irgendwelche News?
> Ich möchte am 02. bestellen ^^
> Zuletzt war ich ja am hinn und her überlegen zwischen den 980Ti karten:
> Evga super+acx2.0 / zotac / gigabyte / inno3d airboss x3/
> Neue benchmarks oder infos?



Erstmal auf morgen warten, dann erst entscheiden.
Angeblich kommen Ende Juni, Anfang Juli weiter Custom Modelle.


----------



## Naix (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sagt ma bekommt man überhaupt noch ne Grafikkarte die sich nicht nach nem Bienenschwarm anhört erst hat ich ne Asus GTX 970 Spulenpfeifen wie sau ,dann hab ich auf die GTX 980 ti gewartet die erste Gigabyte GTX980 ti G1 Lüfter laut Spulenpeifen , dachte ok kann ma passieren bestellst mal die EVGA GTX 980ti SC aber wieder Spulenpfeifen wie Sau selbst bei 60 fps ab 100 fps wird das unerträglich da bringt mir das leiseste Kühlsystem nix wenn alles pfeift und summt


----------



## Spreed (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> Sagt ma bekommt man überhaupt noch ne Grafikkarte die sich nicht nach nem Bienenschwarm anhört erst hat ich ne Asus GTX 970 Spulenpfeifen wie sau ,dann hab ich auf die GTX 980 ti gewartet die erste Gigabyte GTX980 ti G1 Lüfter laut Spulenpeifen , dachte ok kann ma passieren bestellst mal die EVGA GTX 980ti SC aber wieder Spulenpfeifen wie Sau selbst bei 60 fps ab 100 fps wird das unerträglich da bringt mir das leiseste Kühlsystem nix wenn alles pfeift und summt



Meine  MSI GTX 980 4G hat kein Spulenfiepen. Absolut leise das Teil


----------



## zukosan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Meine  MSI GTX 980 4G hat kein Spulenfiepen. Absolut leise das Teil



Meine alte 980er auch nicht, sowie meine derzeitige Ti nach dem ersten Tag auch nicht mehr... aber das wird ihm kaum weiterhelfen können. Mich würd das auch stark annerven.


----------



## Naix (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Meine  MSI GTX 980 4G hat kein Spulenfiepen. Absolut leise das Teil



Schön hast du glück gehabt aber ich will mir keine 10 Karten bestellen um mal eine zu bekommen die sich nicht wie eine Bienenschwarm anhört.
Ein bischen Pfeifen is ja ok und meist normal aber das geht gar nicht ohne Kopfhören kann man nicht spielen.


----------



## zukosan (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> Schön hast du glück gehabt aber ich will mir keine 10 Karten bestellen um mal eine zu bekommen die sich nicht wie eine Bienenschwarm anhört



hast du keinen freundlichen Händler Vorort? Die könnten ja live die Karten einbauen. Das hat meiner damals bei der 980 gemacht. So wusste ich, was man nach Hause mitnimmt.


----------



## PiDabbelju (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte auch mal ne 970 Strix, allerdings konnte man das Fiepen auch nur bei höheren fps hören und auch das nur wenn man seinen Kopf direkt neben die Karte hielt. Bei meiner 980 iChill x4 habe ich gar nix gehört, die scheint davon nicht betroffen zu sein ^^


----------



## DummBazz (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hat jemand erfahrungen mit evga hybrid?gab´s auch bei 980er. ich habe keine wakü.schön kühl scheinen die zu sein,aber auch leise?
ich habn fractal arc xl gehäuse und ne menge platz.der schlauch sieht auf bildern ziemlich kurz aus hmmm


----------



## Naix (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

GTX 980 ti spulenpfeifen - YouTube hab mal ein Video gemacht man hört es da zwar nicht so extrem wie es in live ist


----------



## hulom (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MSI GTX980TI Gaming 6G Test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iORNWrgty4


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> GTX 980 ti spulenpfeifen - YouTube hab mal ein Video gemacht man hört es da zwar nicht so extrem wie es in live ist


Ich hör da nix.


----------



## Urmel001 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



hulom schrieb:


> MSI GTX980TI Gaming 6G Test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iORNWrgty4



Sieht ja ganz gut aus wie ich finde.  Meine MSI kommt nächste Woche *freu*.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Joa, also bei mir wirds zu 99% diese hier: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EK Waterblock drauf, Bios Modden, OC auf Anschlag und wieder mindestens 1 Jahr Ruhe.
Schade AMD, leider hat Fury faule Zähne


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jap, hole mir auch die Karte die Soulsnap verlinkt hat. Nur ohne Wasserkühlung.


----------



## apap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo, kurze Frage. Gibt es auch 980er ohne ti mit 6gb ? Und wieviel schneller in % ist eine 980 ti, von einer normalen 980 ? Habe nen Qnix 1440p Monitor und dazu ne brandneue R7 260x  Ne im ernst spiele nur Strategiegames zur Zeit und suche ne gute Karte für1440p, 980 hoffentlich mit 6gb ?


----------



## zukosan (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nein, eine 980er hat bisher nur 4GB. Der Unterschied zwischen Karten schwankt, je nach Takt ca. 25-45% schneller ist die Ti im Schnitt!

Beispiel: Meine vorherige 980 hatte einen Werks OC mit 1396 MHz Boost, meine jetzige Ti hat 1690Mhz Boost. Der Unterschied in Spielen, die ich mit beiden Karten betrieben habe,  liegt zwischen den beiden Karten im Schnitt bei knapp 30FPS in 1440p! Natürlich mal mehr mal weniger. Aber so ist ein Anhaltspunkt zu sehen.


----------



## apap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schade, aber nicht übel, echt so viel ja ? Hättest iwelche Tests wo wirklich so viel Vorsprung gemessen wurde ?


----------



## Nick922 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir wird es zu 99% diese werden 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Aktiv PCIe

gibts da schon Infos wann die Rauskommen soll bzw. Tests? Konnte noch nichts genaues finden..


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nick922 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es zu 99% diese werden 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Aktiv PCIe
> 
> gibts da schon Infos wann die Rauskommen soll bzw. Tests? Konnte noch nichts genaues finden..


Die wird es bei mir werden wenn es die Nano nicht doch noch für AMD raus reißt.


----------



## Nick922 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

wann wird die Nano vorgestellt? Sollte nicht die Fury das Flaggschiff werden?


----------



## zukosan (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



apap schrieb:


> Schade, aber nicht übel, echt so viel ja ? Hättest iwelche Tests wo wirklich so viel Vorsprung gemessen wurde ?



Im Netz siehste halt die Tests Ref gegen Ref. Da ist so ca. ein Durchschnittszuwachs von ca. 12-15FPS im Schnitt mehr.


----------



## Sinimini (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nick922 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es zu 99% diese werden 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Aktiv PCIe
> 
> gibts da schon Infos wann die Rauskommen soll bzw. Tests? Konnte noch nichts genaues finden..



Bei CB hat irgendeiner ein Antwort von Zotac gepostet das die wohl um den 01.07 mit dem Versand starten. War aber nicht klar ob das für Deutschland gilt.


----------



## apap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Okay danke, aber lohnt sich so ne große Karte für nen Xeon ? Ich hab hier vor ca nem halben Jahr nen Thread gefunden wo beschrieben wurde, dass schon 3,6Ghz 4-Kern CPUs bereits limitieren sollen. Jetzt hat man die einen die meinen die CPU stagniert nie die Graka und andere die sagen sehr wohl. Ich will keine 750 Euro in den Sand setzen bzw schon 100% Nutzen haben von so ner Karte, dazu noch takten usw.


----------



## zukosan (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



apap schrieb:


> Okay danke, aber lohnt sich so ne große Karte für nen Xeon ? Ich hab hier vor ca nem halben Jahr nen Thread gefunden wo beschrieben wurde, dass schon 3,6Ghz 4-Kern CPUs bereits limitieren sollen. Jetzt hat man die einen die meinen die CPU stagniert nie die Graka und andere die sagen sehr wohl. Ich will keine 750 Euro in den Sand setzen bzw schon 100% Nutzen haben von so ner Karte, dazu noch takten usw.



Also dein Xeon is mit Sicherheit kein Flaschenhals und wirst deutlich mehr Leistung haben. Klar sind die 3,4 Ghz schon Standard"gering", aber im Vergleich zum 4790er mit 3,5 kein wirklicher Unterschied... DAS ist natürlich meine Meinung und es darf jeder gern eine andere haben.


----------



## OceanBlue (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann die EVGA superclocked referenz Design empfehlen, habe sie selbst. Sie ist definitv nicht lauter als meine 780, eher sogar leiser und schon die 780 hatte mich nie gestört. Und eigentlich lege ich auf "silent" wert, bzw. bin nicht taub.
Bei JayzTwoCents gab es ein schönes Review zur MSI MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Wenns bei mir nicht die EVGA geworden wäre, hätte ich die genommen. Scheint sehr ausgewogen / überzeugend zu sein bzgl. Leistung / OC, Design und Lautstärke.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nick922 schrieb:


> wann wird die Nano vorgestellt? Sollte nicht die Fury das Flaggschiff werden?


Die soll im dritten Quartal erst kommen und ja, die Fury X soll das Flaggschiff sein. Was die Nano aber so interessant macht ist dass sie mehr Leistung haben soll als die 290X bei gut halber TDP. Spekuliert werden um die 175W. Sollte sich das bewahrheiten dürfte das Teil einiges an Potential haben.


----------



## Nick922 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Okay, Danke, mir persönlich geht es um pure Leistung das Ding kann von mir aus der größte Düsenjäger sein und einen gewaltigen Verbrauch haben,  solange das Ergebnis stimmt (Geschlossene Kopfhörer <3 ) daher denke ich bin ich mit der ZOTAC Extreme ganz gut beraten.


----------



## apap (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Also dein Xeon is mit Sicherheit kein Flaschenhals und wirst deutlich mehr Leistung haben. Klar sind die 3,4 Ghz schon Standard"gering", aber im Vergleich zum 4790er mit 3,5 kein wirklicher Unterschied... DAS ist natürlich meine Meinung und es darf jeder gern eine andere haben.



Also limitiert der Xeon doch schon etwas willst du damit sagen ? ^^ Kann man von bis zu 20 Fps durchschnittlich ausgehen zwischen nem 4790k 4,5 Ghz und dem Xeon bei 3,8Ghz bei gleichen Grafikkarten ? So grob geschätzt...

Mir kommt allmählich der Gedanke dass der Xeon, etwas zu schwach ist für ordentliches 1440p bzw diese große Karten und hoffe hier nur zu übertreiben.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Im Netz siehste halt die Tests Ref gegen Ref. Da ist so ca. ein Durchschnittszuwachs von ca. 12-15FPS im Schnitt mehr.



fps Angaben nutzen dir aber erstmal garnichts, wenn dann brauchst du Prozentangaben.
Weil 15fps mehr bei 150fps ziemlich egal sind und bei 30fps ne Welt.


----------



## zukosan (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> fps Angaben nutzen dir aber erstmal garnichts, wenn dann brauchst du Prozentangaben.
> Weil 15fps mehr bei 150fps ziemlich egal sind und bei 30fps ne Welt.



DAS is korrekt. Wollte nur es vereinfachen. Da es bei den Angaben um Games der üblichen Tests ging. Crysis3, Witcher 3, Crysis Warhead und MetroLL. Hätte ich noch sagen sollen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sag doch einfach 20-50% je nach Spiel und Auflösung.
Oh man, ich bin mit meiner 980 eigentlich zufrieden, aber das Kind in mir will was neues zum spielen.


----------



## zukosan (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



apap schrieb:


> Also limitiert der Xeon doch schon etwas willst du damit sagen ? ^^ Kann man von bis zu 20 Fps durchschnittlich ausgehen zwischen nem 4790k 4,5 Ghz und dem Xeon bei 3,8Ghz bei gleichen Grafikkarten ? So grob geschätzt...
> 
> Mir kommt allmählich der Gedanke dass der Xeon, etwas zu schwach ist für ordentliches 1440p bzw diese große Karten und hoffe hier nur zu übertreiben.



Nein ich rede nicht vom 4790K sondern vom normalen 4790er mit 3,6Ghz Takt und nicht den mit 4, welcher bis 4,4Ghz boostet. Es ist alles gut.


----------



## Urmel001 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine MSI wurde heute versendet


----------



## mr-croxx (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sagt mal Leute wieso lese ich eigentlich in den Shops überall "Netzteil: mindestens 600 Watt"?! 
Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz übel verrechnet habe, komme ich bei einer GTX980ti mit meinem 550Watt Dark Power Pro 10 doch hin....oder etwa nicht??

EDIT: Kein OC demnächst geplant


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



mr-croxx schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute wieso lese ich eigentlich in den Shops überall "Netzteil: mindestens 600 Watt"?!
> Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz übel verrechnet habe, komme ich bei einer GTX980ti mit meinem 550Watt Dark Power Pro 10 doch hin....oder etwa nicht??



Klar, es müssten auch Combat Power 1337 Ultra Extreme Edition- Metallschrott NTs abgedeckt werden. 



Urmel001 schrieb:


> Meine MSI wurde heute versendet



Erfahrungswerte dann bitte mitteilen, die MSI scheint nämlich auch so ein Kandidat für permanente Empfehlungen zu sein.


----------



## mr-croxx (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hör da nix.



Ich auch nicht. Ich hab mal meine (guten) Boxen weeeit aufgedreht und meine, dass ganz am Ende des Videos das Fiepen so richtig einsetzt, kann das sein??


----------



## mr-croxx (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Klar, es müssten auch Combat Power 1337 Ultra Extreme Edition- Metallschrott NTs abgedeckt werden.



Du meinst also die überragende "Produktkonzeption, Design und Qualitätskontrolle [...] ausschließlich im be quiet! Headquarter in Deutschland" haut es dann raus? 
Nimmst du mich gerade auf den Arm oder kann ich zugreifen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



mr-croxx schrieb:


> Du meinst also die überragende "Produktkonzeption, Design und Qualitätskontrolle [...] ausschließlich im be quiet! Headquarter in Deutschland" haut es dann raus?
> Nimmst du mich gerade auf den Arm oder kann ich zugreifen?



Damit wollte ich sagen, dass die Angabe der 600W sehr großzügig gewählt ist da es auch Netzteile gibt die nicht auf dem qualitativen Niveau eines Dark Powers ist  (Die haben halt immer so namen wie Combat Power ELITE oder so)
Dein Netzteil reicht allemal für die 980Ti aus.

Wobei ein 600W Combat power oder auch ein billiges anderes Netzteil beliebiger Marke nicht für eine 980Ti reichen dürfte. Dann wohl eher in die Richtung günstigerer "brauchbarer" Netzteile die nicht von BeQuiet, Seasonic oder so kommen.


----------



## mr-croxx (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Dann hab ich es ja richtig verstanden  Danke! 
Viel Spaß mit Deiner MSI wünsche ich dir und mögen wir alle von Spulenfiepen verschont werden


----------



## Urmel001 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



mr-croxx schrieb:


> Dann hab ich es ja richtig verstanden  Danke!
> Viel Spaß mit Deiner MSI wünsche ich dir und mögen wir alle von Spulenfiepen verschont werden



Vielen Dank  Genau und das die Post auch was macht und nicht nur faul rumgammelt lol


----------



## Urmel001 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte dann bitte mitteilen, die MSI scheint nämlich auch so ein Kandidat für permanente Empfehlungen zu sein.



Werde ich machen wenn mir die Post kein Strich durch die Rechnung macht


----------



## Nick922 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich hab mir jetzt auch die GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 bestellt hoffe GLS gibt gas


----------



## Urmel001 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Vlt solltest du in der zwischenzeit singen "Ich will Spaß, Ich will Spaß" XD


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir wird es wohl etwas länger dauern, da ich nur per DHL liefern lasse. Mit allen Anderen hatte ich schon zu oft ramponierte Pakete  
Macht aber nix, die sollen ruhig streiken.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Glaubt ihr das das Custom PCB der G1 einen Vorteil beim Übertakten gegenüber der HerkuleZ X3 bringt ?
Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein neues Spiele Bundle da der Batman verkauf ja eingestellt wurde ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das das Custom PCB der G1 einen Vorteil beim Übertakten gegenüber der HerkuleZ X3 bringt ?
> Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein neues Spiele Bundle da der Batman verkauf ja eingestellt wurde ?



Die G1 hat die bei weitem dickere Stromversorgung. Das kann sehr nützlich sein um das Letzte aus dem Chip herauszubekommen, aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig auch wenn man ambitioniert übertaktet (solange die Kühlung stimmt) 
Ich würde mir da eher sorgen wegen den VRMs machen, da die Lüfter der Inno3D ziemlich gemächlich drehen werden die anscheinend zumindest in offenen Testaufbauten ziemlich warm. 
Batman wird ja nur re-released also denke ich mal das das so bleibt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Urmel001 schrieb:


> Werde ich machen wenn mir die Post kein Strich durch die Rechnung macht


Warum lässt du auch von der Post liefern?
Ich hab extra Hermes genommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum lässt du auch von der Post liefern?
> Ich hab extra Hermes genommen.



Sehr gut, dann bist du mein Testobjekt für die Air Boss


----------



## zukosan (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das das Custom PCB der G1 einen Vorteil beim Übertakten gegenüber der HerkuleZ X3 bringt ?
> Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein neues Spiele Bundle da der Batman verkauf ja eingestellt wurde ?



Die G1 is deutlich leichter zu übertakten ohne Extra-Mod etc. Mir wärs egal... Aber für viele ist de Unterschied ohne Mod mit 130% PT zu 110% PT ziemlich enorm...


----------



## zukosan (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



mr-croxx schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute wieso lese ich eigentlich in den Shops überall "Netzteil: mindestens 600 Watt"?!
> Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz übel verrechnet habe, komme ich bei einer GTX980ti mit meinem 550Watt Dark Power Pro 10 doch hin....oder etwa nicht??
> 
> EDIT: Kein OC demnächst geplant



Selbst mit OC kommst mit DEM Netzteil mehr als locker klar. Der 600W Quatsch bezieht sich darauf, dass es viele Müll NT´s gibt, die draustehen haben zb. 700W, aber nur effektiv 420W leisten. Sowas gibt es bei deinem nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr von diesem Modell:
Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (N98TV-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Hab keine Tests gefunden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> was haltet ihr von diesem Modell:
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (N98TV-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Hab keine Tests gefunden.



Der Kühler war auch bei der 780Ti sehr gut. Denke nicht das es sich hier um eine schlechtere Karte handelt. Bedenke aber, dass es ein Ref. PCB ist.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Der Kühler war auch bei der 780Ti sehr gut. Denke nicht das es sich hier um eine schlechtere Karte handelt. Bedenke aber, dass es ein Ref. PCB ist.



Hmm, ok.

Würde gerne das Gigabyte Modell nehmen, das ist aber überall ausverkauft, Mindfactory soll das MSI Modell, das Palit Modell und manch andere schon am 01. Juli haben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die MSI ist mit der G1 vergleichbar, Palit habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Würde an deiner Stelle auf die MSI warten, wäre die nicht so rot hätte ich sie der AirBoss vorgezogen


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann bist du mein Testobjekt für die Air Boss



Ich hoffe mal dass die bis Mittwoch da ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass die bis Mittwoch da ist.



Freue mich schon auf deine Erfahrungsberichte mit der Karte


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Werde mal am Wochenende die 980 durchtesten und dann mit der 980ti vergleichen.
Bin echt gespannt.
Gerade bei Ark erwarte ich mir viel.


----------



## DoGyAUT (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Werde mal am Wochenende die 980 durchtesten und dann mit der 980ti vergleichen.
> Bin echt gespannt.
> Gerade bei Ark erwarte ich mir viel.



Also in ARK habe ich leider keine Verbesserung gemerkt bei mir, zumindest in 1440p nicht (sogar ~7 FPS schlechter als die 290X). In 720p hat sich die FPS verdoppelt 

Alle anderen Spiele einfach nur abartig schnell


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Na mal gucken, ich erwarte 30% mehr Leistung.
Ark ist halt noch arg schlecht optimiert.
Aber auch bei Dying Light brauche ich dringend mehr Leistung.


----------



## Synner (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Evga beste 980ti meiner meinung nach.
Die machen immer super grakas und support ist top.
Zumal man selber die mhz easy OC kann


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

OC kann du eigentlich jede.
Aber der Support ist echt super.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also welche Modelle würdet ihr grundsätzlich empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

EVGA ACX 2.0 SC, ausreichend leise und sehr guter Support.
Inno iChill X3, sehr leise.
Gigabyte G1 Gaming, guter Kühler mit Potenzial.
Zur Zotac Amp, Asus Strixx und MSI Gaming gibts leider noch keine Tests.


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

130pt is für ocler bei Gigabyte gern gesehen. Geht eine andere auch bis 130 und nutzt diese?


----------



## Synner (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gigabyte soll etwas lauter sein hab ich mitbekommen


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Gigabyte soll etwas lauter sein hab ich mitbekommen



Ja wenn man die Karten nur so benutzt, sollte man ne andere nehmen. Stellt man jedoch den fanspeed selbst ein, dann is bisher keine bessere aufn markt leistungstechnisch. Mal schsuen was zotac noch bringt


----------



## Synner (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Ja wenn man die Karten nur so benutzt, sollte man ne andere nehmen. Stellt man jedoch den fanspeed selbst ein, dann is bisher keine bessere aufn markt leistungstechnisch. Mal schsuen was zotac noch bringt


Kannst du so nicht sagen,
Evga hat bessere qualität und die leute von evga haben immer gute arbeit geleistet "fakt die können grafikkarten machen"
Evga hat also bessere qualität und besseren kühler auf der karte, nur weil die gigabyte mehr mhz vom werk oc hat, ist sie nicht besser.
Fazit
1. Mit der Evga kann man easy 1500mhz takten
2. qualität ist super 
3. support ist super
4. evga hat nie richtig ******** gebaut mit grakas
5. man hat auf alles garantie oc usw ohne palaber
6. wenn man ich regestriert kriegt man sogar 5jahre garantie umsonnst. Statt nur 2

Also für mich sprechen alle punkte für die Evga. 
^^


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was meinst du mit besserer Qualität und besserem Kühler? 
Der Kühler der Gigabyte G1 hat eine Menge Reserven.
EVGA baut leider immer nur 2 Slot Lösungen, da geht Inno finde ich den besseren Weg mit den 3 Slot Kühlern. 
Man muss halt seine Prioritäten setzen, habe auch lange überlegt bevor ich zur Inno gegriffen habe.
EVGA hat einen einen super Support. 
Die Länge der Garantie ist für mich erstmal zweitrangig, da ich meist nach einem Jahr die Karte eh wieder wechsle.
Will man die Karte aber lange nutzen, ist EVGA sicher eine der besten Lösungen.


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja hab da auch gar nicht drauf geantwortet.  Wer so einseitig von einer Firma überzeugt ist, den sollte man lassen.
Komischerweise wusste er vor 3 Tagen nicht welche er kaufen soll. Nun ist EVGA das Nonplusultra 

Das EVGA gut ist, ist nicht zu bestreiten. Das EVGA definitiv weniger OC Potenzial hat, lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten. Diese 1500 EASY is mal vollkommener Blödsinn, falls du den CORE meinst und nicht Boost. Hier reden Mir zuviele vom Boost.  Interessant ist der OC CORE Clock. Und da is die EVGA ganz normaler durchschnitt und mal GANZ klar hinter der G1 anzusiedeln.  Gut Is sie aber sicher nicht on the top


----------



## tomasvittek (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

olla,

für mich steht jetzt auch ein upgrade an. die gute alte 680 4GB geht in rente. soweit ich mich durch den dschungel der 1000 neuen karten durchgelesen habe haben mich bisher diese beiden am meisten angesprochen:

- iChill Geforce GTX 980Ti X4 Ultra
- iChill Geforce GTX 980Ti X3 Ultra

ich kann ums verrecken keinen unterschied sehen. beide haben genau die selben parameter. die kühllösung scheint mir unterschiedlich. weis da zufällig jemand mehr?

p.s.: grund meiner wahl waren tests (cb?) in denen diese karte nicht nur extrem schnell war sondern dafür auch noch relativ leise (lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren).


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die x4 hat noch zusätzlich einen kleine Lüfter on top. Pro:meist dadurch noch bessere kühlung,
Contra: lässt sich nicht runter regeln uns für viele zu laut 

Das wars

Die x4 is nirgends leise getestet. Nur die x3


----------



## tomasvittek (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Die x4 hat noch zusätzlich einen kleine Lüfter on top. Pro:meist dadurch noch bessere kühlung,
> Contra: lässt sich nicht runter regeln uns für viele zu laut
> 
> Das wars
> ...



danke für die schnelle antwort. 

also: 

x4 mehr FPS = x3 leiser

wieviel FPS die x4 mehr als die 3 schafft weist du nicht auch noch zufällig  bei 3 FPS nehme ich natürlich lieber die stille karte. bei 10 FPS nehme ich lieber die laute.


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tomasvittek schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



Du kannst theoretisch auch nen klasse Chip in der x3 und nen schlechteren in x4 erwischen. Ich hatte als 980er ne 4x. War zufrieden. Aber is halt Entscheidungssache


----------



## Urmel001 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Guten morgen liebe Community 
meine MSI Graka ist soebend bei mir eingetroffen, leider kann ich sie noch nicht testen da mein Mainboard erst gegen ende der nächsten Woche kommt


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Welche Version der MSI wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## obiwarn (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Weiß man schon ungefähr wann diese Karte erscheint ?

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4999-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nach dem letzten Fiasko mit Inno3D, werde ich mir nun wieder eine Evga kaufen. Mit denen hatte ich nie Probleme und ausserdem soll der Support sehr gut sein.


----------



## Richi1605 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



obiwarn schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Fiasko mit Inno3D, werde ich mir nun wieder eine Evga kaufen. Mit denen hatte ich nie Probleme und ausserdem soll der Support sehr gut sein.



Was war den mit deiner Inno3D ?? Habe mir vorhin meine 980ti von Inno bestellt :O


----------



## obiwarn (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Grafikkarte ist in unregelmässigen Abständen immer wieder abgestürzt, soweit auch kein Problem wenn da nicht der schlechte Support seitens Atelco und Inno3D wäre.

Die Karte wurde eingeschickt, nachdem dann 4 Wochen seitens Inno3d gar nix passiert ist, habe ich mal nachgefragt wie es mit meiner Grafikkarte aussieht.  Mir wurde mitgeteilt das sie nicht mehr zu reparieren wäre und sie mir keine neues Modell mehr besorgen könnten, schon klasse das man dafür 4 Wochen braucht um das raus zu bekommen. Man hat mir dann 290€ für die Karte geboten, was ich abgelehnt habe, immerhin hat die Karte 9 Monate vorher über 600€ gekostet. Darauf hin konnte Atelco auf einmal doch noch einmal eine  Karte dieses Models besorgen, diese wies schon beim Auspacken starke Gebrauchsspuren auf und hat in Betrieb einen derben Lärm gemacht. Diese Habe ich dann wieder zurück gegeben. Man hat mir dann 400€ angeboten für den Zeitwert, zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.

Die Schuld liegt da sicher nicht bei Inno3D alleine, auch Atelco ist für mich gestorben. Aber das die Karte 4 Wochen lang bei Inno lag, ohne das man sich dem Problem gewidmet hat fand ich schon sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## mr-croxx (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Selbst mit OC kommst mit DEM Netzteil mehr als locker klar. Der 600W Quatsch bezieht sich darauf, dass es viele Müll NT´s gibt, die draustehen haben zb. 700W, aber nur effektiv 420W leisten. Sowas gibt es bei deinem nicht.



Danke das beruhigt. Was würde eigentlich genau passieren, wenn die Komponenten zu viel ziehen? Also z.B. beim OC-Versuch?


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



obiwarn schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte ist in unregelmässigen Abständen immer wieder abgestürzt, soweit auch kein Problem wenn da nicht der schlechte Support seitens Atelco und Inno3D wäre.
> 
> Die Karte wurde eingeschickt, nachdem dann 4 Wochen seitens Inno3d gar nix passiert ist, habe ich mal nachgefragt wie es mit meiner Grafikkarte aussieht.  Mir wurde mitgeteilt das sie nicht mehr zu reparieren wäre und sie mir keine neues Modell mehr besorgen könnten, schon klasse das man dafür 4 Wochen braucht um das raus zu bekommen. Man hat mir dann 290€ für die Karte geboten, was ich abgelehnt habe, immerhin hat die Karte 9 Monate vorher über 600€ gekostet. Darauf hin konnte Atelco auf einmal doch noch einmal eine  Karte dieses Models besorgen, diese wies schon beim Auspacken starke Gebrauchsspuren auf und hat in Betrieb einen derben Lärm gemacht. Diese Habe ich dann wieder zurück gegeben. Man hat mir dann 400€ angeboten für den Zeitwert, zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
> 
> Die Schuld liegt da sicher nicht bei Inno3D alleine, auch Atelco ist für mich gestorben. Aber das die Karte 4 Wochen lang bei Inno lag, ohne das man sich dem Problem gewidmet hat fand ich schon sehr enttäuschend.



Ich kann deinen ärger verstehen,  aber warum in vier threads gleichzeitig?


----------



## Richi1605 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



obiwarn schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte ist in unregelmässigen Abständen immer wieder abgestürzt, soweit auch kein Problem wenn da nicht der schlechte Support seitens Atelco und Inno3D wäre.
> 
> Die Karte wurde eingeschickt, nachdem dann 4 Wochen seitens Inno3d gar nix passiert ist, habe ich mal nachgefragt wie es mit meiner Grafikkarte aussieht.  Mir wurde mitgeteilt das sie nicht mehr zu reparieren wäre und sie mir keine neues Modell mehr besorgen könnten, schon klasse das man dafür 4 Wochen braucht um das raus zu bekommen. Man hat mir dann 290€ für die Karte geboten, was ich abgelehnt habe, immerhin hat die Karte 9 Monate vorher über 600€ gekostet. Darauf hin konnte Atelco auf einmal doch noch einmal eine  Karte dieses Models besorgen, diese wies schon beim Auspacken starke Gebrauchsspuren auf und hat in Betrieb einen derben Lärm gemacht. Diese Habe ich dann wieder zurück gegeben. Man hat mir dann 400€ angeboten für den Zeitwert, zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
> 
> Die Schuld liegt da sicher nicht bei Inno3D alleine, auch Atelco ist für mich gestorben. Aber das die Karte 4 Wochen lang bei Inno lag, ohne das man sich dem Problem gewidmet hat fand ich schon sehr enttäuschend.



Ok das klingt echt bitter xD


----------



## DoGyAUT (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Ja hab da auch gar nicht drauf geantwortet.  Wer so einseitig von einer Firma überzeugt ist, den sollte man lassen.
> Komischerweise wusste er vor 3 Tagen nicht welche er kaufen soll. Nun ist EVGA das Nonplusultra
> 
> Das EVGA gut ist, ist nicht zu bestreiten. Das EVGA definitiv weniger OC Potenzial hat, lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten. Diese 1500 EASY is mal vollkommener Blödsinn, falls du den CORE meinst und nicht Boost. Hier reden Mir zuviele vom Boost.  Interessant ist der OC CORE Clock. Und da is die EVGA ganz normaler durchschnitt und mal GANZ klar hinter der G1 anzusiedeln.  Gut Is sie aber sicher nicht on the top



Was ist denn für dich Core OC? Ich habe im Afterburner +180mhz beim Core Clock eingestellt (110% PL), und der Takt geht auch nicht unter 1470-1480mhz...

EDIT: Ok 1102mhz + 180mhz = 1282mhz. Aber was macht das einen Unterschied? Für mich zählt was effektiv raus kommt. Und der Wert ist nie unter 1470mhz.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste welche 980tis auf Custom PCBs setzten ?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich Core OC? Ich habe im Afterburner +180mhz beim Core Clock eingestellt (110% PL), und der Takt geht auch nicht unter 1470-1480mhz...
> 
> EDIT: Ok 1102mhz + 180mhz = 1282mhz. Aber was macht das einen Unterschied? Für mich zählt was effektiv raus kommt. Und der Wert ist nie unter 1470mhz.



Der Core Clock interessiert mich einen feuchten Furz.
Wenn der Boost Clock hoch ist und gehalten wird, dann ist der Core Clock vollkommen egal.


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mir fällt gerade nur diese Liste ein... aber da geht es eher um Kühler etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GeForce GTX 980 Ti: Ãœber 30 Partnerkarten, die kaum lieferbar sind - ComputerBase


----------



## Synner (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Ja hab da auch gar nicht drauf geantwortet.  Wer so einseitig von einer Firma überzeugt ist, den sollte man lassen.
> Komischerweise wusste er vor 3 Tagen nicht welche er kaufen soll. Nun ist EVGA das Nonplusultra
> 
> Das EVGA gut ist, ist nicht zu bestreiten. Das EVGA definitiv weniger OC Potenzial hat, lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten. Diese 1500 EASY is mal vollkommener Blödsinn, falls du den CORE meinst und nicht Boost. Hier reden Mir zuviele vom Boost.  Interessant ist der OC CORE Clock. Und da is die EVGA ganz normaler durchschnitt und mal GANZ klar hinter der G1 anzusiedeln.  Gut Is sie aber sicher nicht on the top



Warum bist du jetzt so Mad?
Und 3tage ist es nicht her, ich habe mehr als zwei wochen berichte gelesen, videos geschaut und mir die pcgh 980ti heft tests zuschicken lassen, und ich finde einfach Support ist an erster stelle 
Wenn man hier liest wieviele leute probleme bekommen und wochenlang auf ihre karten warten müssen wenn sie deffekt sind. Das spricht für Evga, ich denke wenn du selber erstmal mehr als einen Monat auf deine deffekte graka warten musstest dann würdest du auch eher auf die Evga zugreifen.
Und 1500mhz hat pcgh mit der Evga easy gemacht und die sind nie unter 1450mhz gekommen bei Witcher3 Ultra auf 2k
Und ich werde die Graka etwas takten und auf einem 144hz 1920x1080 zocken. Ich denke ich werde damit lange spaß haben.

(Ich habe nicht versucht andere marken schlechter zu machen, habe auch an die G1 gedacht aber die ist mir zu laut, und mit dem support kenn ich mich net aus)


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Und 3tage ist es nicht her, ich habe mehr als zwei wochen berichte gelesen, videos geschaut und mir die pcgh 980ti heft tests zuschicken lassen, und ich finde einfach Support ist an erster stelle
> Wenn man hier liest wieviele leute probleme bekommen und wochenlang auf ihre karten warten müssen wenn sie deffekt sind. Das spricht für Evga, ich denke wenn du selber erstmal mehr als einen Monat auf deine deffekte graka warten musstest dann würdest du auch eher auf die Evga zugreifen.
> Und 1500mhz hat pcgh mit der Evga easy gemacht und die sind nie unter 1450mhz gekommen bei Witcher3 Ultra auf 2k
> Und ich werde die Graka etwas takten und auf einem 144hz 1920x1080 zocken. Ich denke ich werde damit lange spaß haben.



Ich frage mich gerade, wo das mit den 1450MHz/1500MHz steht und wehe du meinst WQHD mit 2K.


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich Core OC? Ich habe im Afterburner +180mhz beim Core Clock eingestellt (110% PL), und der Takt geht auch nicht unter 1470-1480mhz...
> 
> EDIT: Ok 1102mhz + 180mhz = 1282mhz. Aber was macht das einen Unterschied? Für mich zählt was effektiv raus kommt. Und der Wert ist nie unter 1470mhz.



Dennoch is der boost ein schwankender teil. Daher zählt eigentlich nur der core. Den Rest kann man sich errechnen


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der Core ist aber nur der Grundtakt.
Du kannst 1500MHz Core und Boost nur 1550MHz.
Dagegen sind aber auch 1400Mhz Core und 1650MHz Boost möglich.
Weniger Core Takt aber mehr Leistung in Spielen und Benchmarks.
Bezogen immer auf einen dauerhaft anliegenden Boost.
Bei mir schwankt der Boost um vielleicht 10-20MHz, das merkst du keinen Unterschied.


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja wenn es euch lieber is...


----------



## zukosan (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja wenn es euch lieber is...

Zu den 1500mhz . Wenn boost, dann auf JEDER Custom easy zu erreichen


----------



## DoGyAUT (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Dennoch is der boost ein schwankender teil. Daher zählt eigentlich nur der core. Den Rest kann man sich errechnen



Ich sehe das wie JoM79. Der Core clock hat für mich keine Relevanz wenn mein Boost Clock gehalten wird.


----------



## Breakzone (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier sind einige benchmarks von der 980 Ti AMP Extreme. Es ist ein kommentarloses youtube video von MultiTechnopark(?), daher sind die Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht zu genießen.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYaPOe4lpYc


----------



## Synner (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wo das mit den 1450MHz/1500MHz steht und wehe du meinst WQHD mit 2K.



Guck das video von pcgh.
Es steht nicht irgendwo


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Da sitzt ein Accelero drauf und hat mit dem ACX 2.0 nichts zu tun.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Breakzone schrieb:


> Hier sind einige benchmarks von der 980 Ti AMP Extreme. Es ist ein kommentarloses youtube video von MultiTechnopark(?), daher sind die Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYaPOe4lpYc



Ich hoffe die kommt bald´, das wird auch noch eine sehr spannende Karte.
Mit den 980Tis ist es eigentlich schon verrückt... eine besser als die Andere 

MSI, G1, Air Boss (leider Ref. PCB) vlt noch die Zotac hier...


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich finde die Hof LN2 einfach nur abartig geil.
Der Aufpreis zur Zotac AMG Extrem hält sich mit 60€ noch in grenzen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Hof LN2 einfach nur abartig geil.
> Der Aufpreis zur Zotac AMG Extrem hält sich mit 60€ noch in grenzen.



Auch potentiell eine sehr geile Karte, so es ist passiert ich habe den überblick verloren


----------



## bisonigor (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen, da ich noch Waku habe, macht es nicht einfacher . Referenz möchte ich nicht. a)PT .  b)Stromversorgung.  Aber wenn ich eine Custom nehme, ist auch fraglich, ob es einen Wasserkühler dafür gibt und wann? EVGA hat guten Support , aber die haben alle Referez-PCB. Nicht mein Ding.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gibt doch ein paar Hersteller, die dir einen extra einen anfertigen.
Bei Alphacool kannst du sogar deine Karte einschicken und wenn es noch keinen Waserkühler dafür gibt, kriegst du ihn umsonst.


----------



## Urmel001 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Welche Version der MSI wenn ich fragen darf?



Diese hier https://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-v323-001r-a1274979.html


----------



## bisonigor (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt doch ein paar Hersteller, die dir einen extra einen anfertigen.
> Bei Alphacool kannst du sogar deine Karte einschicken und wenn es noch keinen Waserkühler dafür gibt, kriegst du ihn umsonst.


Hast du auch einen link dafür?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wurde im Video von PCGH vom Alphacool Mitarbeiter gesagt.
Und mal selber auf der Seite von Alphacool gucken tut nicht weh, aber hier.


----------



## bisonigor (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wurde im Video von PCGH vom Alphacool Mitarbeiter gesagt.
> Und mal selber auf der Seite von Alphacool gucken tut nicht weh, aber hier.


Dankeschön!


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin aktuell am überlegen mir eine 980ti Super Jetstrem zu bestellen.
Was ich mich jedoch Frage hat das Ding jetzt einen 2 oder 3 Slot Kühler ?
Überall steht es anders.
Was mich auch noch abhält ist der schlechte support von Gainward/Palit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell am überlegen mir eine 980ti Super Jetstrem zu bestellen.
> Was ich mich jedoch Frage hat das Ding jetzt einen 2 oder 3 Slot Kühler ?
> Überall steht es anders.
> Was mich auch noch abhält ist der schlechte support von Gainward/Palit.



Weshalb dann nicht EVGA? Bei Palit sind es Dual Slots, nach meinem Wissensstand.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut bei Palit ist es ein 2,5 Slot Kühler mit 2 100mm Lüftern.
Bei EVGA halt nur 2 Slot und 90mm Lüfter.
Das Problem ist das die EVGA keinen Liefertermin hat und die Superjetstream am Mitwoch verfügbar wäre.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich werde mich auch ein 980ti zu legen nach diesem test hatte ich mich entschieden
GeForce GTX 980 Ti Partnerkarten – Lautstärke - Video - ComputerBase


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die G1 ist wirklich so laut wie bei dem Computerbase Video. Auch wenn man die Lüfter auf 50% stellt ist sie noch recht laut. Die Kühlleistung ist dann auch nicht so top. Ich habe mein Gehäuse von jeglichen Kabeln befreit und direkt hinter die Graka pustet ein Lüfter frische Luft ins Gehäuse. An der Rückwand wird Luft nach außen geblasen und oben am Gehäuse ist auch noch ein Lüfter. Für die jenigen, die wert auf eine leisere Grafikkarte legen sollten abstand von der G1 nehmen.


----------



## zukosan (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Die G1 ist wirklich so laut wie bei dem Computerbase Video. Auch wenn man die Lüfter auf 50% stellt ist sie noch recht. Die Kühlleistung ist dann auch nicht so top. Ich habe mein Gehäuse von jetgleich Kabeln befreit und direkt hinter die Graka pustet ein Lüfter frische Luft ins Gehäuse. An der Rückwand wird Luft nach außen geblasen und oben am Gehäuse ist auch noch ein Lüfter. Für die jenigen, die wert auf eine leisere Grafikkarte legen sollten abstand von der G1 nehmen.



Naja optimal isses ganz sicher nicht bei dir. Meine wird NIE wärmer Als 69 grad mit 50% und  1690mhz. Mit den Werten hatte ich zumindest Noch nie eine leisere Karte. Aber alles eine Frage der Towerbelüftung .scheint bei dir eher Medium zu sein.
Also in den hohen Taktraten is definitiv keine andere Luft Ti leiser... Aber erklären ja auCh die Tests der karte warum

Ganz einfach: vom Stock aus eine der lautesten, richtig eingestellt eine der am klar leisesten

Um deine 74 grad zu bekommen müsste ich auf 39% stellen.DANN hört man gar nix mehr


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe mich entschieden ich bestelle heute Nacht die Super Jetstream 
Hoffentlich passt MF die Preise nicht bis heute Abend an.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bitte berichte


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Werde ich machen 
Das Ding sollte wen alles gut läuft Donnerstag kommen.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit gefällt mir auch sehr. Wenn ich das mit der G1 nicht in den Griff bekomme gönne ich mir auch eine Palit 
Um einen Hitzestau auszuschließen poste ich euch mal die Bilder meines Pc´s. Gibt es da noch Optimierungsbedarf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was ich immer mache, ist die Slotblenden auszubauen.
Aber hier würde am meisten ein grösseres Gehäuse helfen.
Btw, warum hast du die Schutzfolie noch drauf?


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Aus dem Grund, dass wenn die ohne OC so unverschämt laut ist ich die Karte zurückschicken möchte. Dann lasse ich die so wie die sind!


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich mach die Schutzfolie immer ab und hab da noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich werde mich morgen nochmal mit der Karte beschäftigen und dann entscheiden was ich machen werde


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mich würde die Inno 3d interessieren, es gibt 4 Modelle eine ist wassergekühlt und auf 1200 Mhz getaktet, die zwei anderen sind die Air Boss welche aber für Spulenfiepen bekannt sind (zumindest die 970). Ist vlt iwas bekannt darüber dass die 980ti von Inno3d auch hörbar fiepen ?


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



apap schrieb:


> Mich würde die Inno 3d interessieren, es gibt 4 Modelle eine ist wassergekühlt und auf 1200 Mhz getaktet, die zwei anderen sind die Air Boss welche aber für Spulenfiepen bekannt sind (zumindest die 970). Ist vlt iwas bekannt darüber dass die 980ti von Inno3d auch hörbar fiepen ?



Bei der 970 war das kein Spulenfiepen sondern der Mini Lüfter der X4 Variante.
Die X3 Variante die jetzt dazu gekommen ist hat den Minilüfter nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zudem ist/war das Spulenfiepen bei der 970 ein weit verbreitetes Problem.


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So ich habe jetzt die Super Jetstream bestellt.
Ich habe wegen dem DHL Streik Hermes genommen glaubt ihr die sind auch so fix wie die DHL und es kommt direkt am Tag nach der Versendung ?


----------



## apap (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Bei der 970 war das kein Spulenfiepen sondern der Mini Lüfter der X4 Variante.
> Die X3 Variante die jetzt dazu gekommen ist hat den Minilüfter nicht.



Stimmt da war was mit dem kleinen Lüfter. Aber anderes Merkmal jetzt, lese gerade die Spannungswander der Airboss 980ti werden bis zu 115 grad heiss. Ich nehme mal an das ist nicht wenig oder ?  Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - inno3D GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra: Groß, stark - und ziemlich leise 

Wäre in einem guten schallgedämmten Gehäuse die Geräuschlautstärke der Karte noch ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium oder darf man dann einfach nach Rohliestung und Temperaturen gehen ? Ich hab das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 mit ner kühlen und schnellen 980ti im Sinn.


----------



## zukosan (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte die x4 980er, es war die einzige karte mit absolut gar keinem fiepen. Also kann auch vollkommen anders sein


----------



## Urmel001 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich grüße euch 
da ich nun doch mir noch ein Mainboard besorgen konnte, möchte ich euch ein kurzes Feedback zur MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G geben. Also Verarbeitung der Karte so wie ich es sehen konnte ist top und auch die Lüfter sind leise (Habe ich sogut wie garnicht gehört die Lüfter unter Vollast). Auch Spulenfiepen sind nicht vorhanden 
Ich habe über das Wochenende The Witcher 3 auf Ultra (Hairworks etc.. an) gespielt da lag ich immer so zwischen 50-61 fps bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080. Bei aktiven DSR 2.25 war auch noch ein ruckelfreies spielen möglich. Die Einstellung waren unverändert.  
Temperatur Entwicklung liegt im Idle zwischen 35°-40°, unter Last war sie max. bei 64°. Bei aktiven DSR lag sie bei 71°
OC habe ich leider noch nicht probiert.

Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung! 

Gruß
Urmel


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine 980Ti kommt wohl nimmer  
Warum machen bei mir UPS z.B immer die Ware kaputt, dann müsste ich ich jetzt nicht über DHL bestellen


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Meine 980Ti kommt wohl nimmer
> Warum machen bei mir UPS z.B immer die Ware kaputt, dann müsste ich ich jetzt nicht über DHL bestellen



Haben die deine 980ti echt geschrottet ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ne ich bestell nur noch über DHL... Weil die mal ein Mainboard so herumgeschmissen haben das da tatsächlich Dinge abgebrochen waren... dementsprechend sah die Verpackung aus. Deswegen DHL...
Wohlgemerkt Mainboard, da ist kein fetter Kühler drauf und das ist gut geschützt... eigentlich ! Ich habe keine Ahnung was da passiert ist, aber das Vertrauen habe ich verloren...


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zum glück habe ich noch heute Nacht bestellt jetzt ist die Palit 50€ teurer.


----------



## lg36 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hi Leute!
Ohne einen neuen Thread zu öffnen frage ich einfach mal hier! 
Habe soeben meine 970er verkauft und will mir die 980ti holen. Mehr als 750 möchte ich nicht ausgeben, kann mich aber tr. nicht entscheiden!

https://geizhals.at/gigabyte-geforc...8tg1-gaming-6gd-a1274970.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.at/inno3d-ichill-g...98t3-1sdn-n5hnx-a1275006.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.at/evga-geforce-gt...-06g-p4-4995-kr-a1275048.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.at/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-zt-90503-10p-a1274905.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
oder das EVGA Ref. + Accelero Xtreme IV 

Evga sc+ weil es nur gutes über sie zu lesen gibt. 
Inno3d x3 weil sie beim Test auf CB die beste von 5 war. 
Die Zotac weil ich die 970er mit dem selben Kühler hatte und mehr als nur zufrieden war.
Und die G1 das von allem was dabei ist und hauptsächlich weil sie ein eigenes PCB hat.

Im Prinzip haben die meisten ein Ref. PCB was die Option mit Referenz design + Accelero Xtreme IV attraktiver macht!? Habs zwar noch nie gemacht aber wenn ich dadurch bessere/gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld bekomme dann mache ich es halt so. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal bis zur nächsten Woche abwarten und schauen was sich bei den Preisen noch tut bzw. ob noch was neues kommt! Aber so als vorab Info wollte ich wissen was ihr davon haltet! Custom Design mit anderem PCB und Kühler oder Referenz Design mit Selfmade Kühllösung? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Atent123 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Laut MFs Shopseite bekommen die die Superjetrstream am Mitwoch allerdings habe ich gerade meine Versandbetätigung bekommen


----------



## parad0xr (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gibt es ein Grund das ihr so auf die Superjetstream abfahrt? Ich habe bis jetzt kein Test gesehen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was heisst denn ihr?
Bis jetzt ist es einer.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe sie mir auch für 692 € geschossen, soll heute ankommen. Sie soll den gleichen Kühler wie die 980 nutzen....demnach sollte sie eigentlich keine schlechte Karte sein....aber man wird es sehen.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

wo bleiben eigentich die Test ??
zb die EVGA wurde von Raff im Video ausgepackt - aber noch immer kein TEST zu sehen
wird hier erst die Print version abgewartet ??


----------



## parad0xr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Scheinbar. Find ich auch schade. Er kommt auf jedenfalls zu spät.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was haltet ihr von der Palit Jetstream GTX980ti?

Ist bei einigen Shops verfügbar, wie ist der Support von denen so?


----------



## Atent123 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Palit Jetstream GTX980ti?
> 
> Ist bei einigen Shops verfügbar, wie ist der Support von denen so?



Der Palit Support soll ziemlich mies sein.
Der 2,5 Zoll Kühler mit 100mm Lüftern klingt zumindest auf dem Papier gut.
Bisher waren alle getesteten Customs entweder zu laut (G1 und EVGA) oder hatten viel zu heiße VRMs (HerkuleZX3 Airboss).


----------



## parad0xr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja ich tue mich auch schwer einen wirklichen favoriten zu finden. Denke mit der G1 und anderer Lüfterkurve ist man aktuell am besten beraten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Momentan kann ich noch keine Kaufempfehlung für die Inno3D Air Boss X3 aussprechen... 
Ist keine schlechte Karte aber mit der MSI z.B kann sie auf keinen Fall mithalten.


----------



## Taonris (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Palit Jetstream GTX980ti?
> 
> Ist bei einigen Shops verfügbar, wie ist der Support von denen so?



Hatte die 980 Palit Super Jetstream und war vom Kühler wirklich überzeugt. Hab sie mir wegen der guten Testergebnisse gekauft. Die war wirklich leise und blieb auch recht kühl. Wie das bei der Ti ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ColorMe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



> Denke mit der G1 und anderer Lüfterkurve ist man aktuell am besten beraten.


Würde das eher so sehen: MSI > G1 = EVGA. G1 und EVGA nehmen sich beide nicht wirklich etwas. Die MSI ist aber um einiges leiser als die G1 und EVGA. All in all ist der Rest sowieso eher vom Chip, als von irgend einem Modell abhängig.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe die Jetstream GTX 980 TI jetzt mit einigen Spielen getestet(AC Black Flag, FC4, Watch Dogs)
Ersteindruck: Super
Sehr leise, Temp. kam bei den derzeit herrschenden Außentemperaturen bisher nicht über 72 °C.  Boost konstant 1354 MHz
Zum Vergleich: Meine GTX 780 EVGA FTW ACX hatte hier heute 82 °C.


----------



## bisonigor (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Introduction

Schaut gar nicht schlecht aus, meine soll  am Donnerstag ankommen


----------



## Atent123 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Jetstream GTX 980 TI jetzt mit einigen Spielen getestet(AC Black Flag, FC4, Watch Dogs)
> Ersteindruck: Super
> Sehr leise, Temp. kam bei den derzeit herrschenden Außentemperaturen bisher nicht über 72 °C.  Boost konstant 1354 MHz
> Zum Vergleich: Meine GTX 780 EVGA FTW ACX hatte hier heute 82 °C.



Meine soll laut Hermes am Donnerstag kommen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Meine soll laut Hermes am Donnerstag kommen



Jetzt doch die 980Ti ?  
Man bei dir ist das wie ne Achterbahn


----------



## Nick922 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine G1 kommt auch Morgen   endlich The Witcher 3 zocken  mir kommt es nur auf die Leistung bzw. Kühlung an die Lautstärke ist bei mir persönlich komplett irrelevant da ich mit ganz geschlossenen Kopfhörern spiele. Bin so gespannt auf den neuen Knecht


----------



## lg36 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Introduction
> 
> Schaut gar nicht schlecht aus, meine soll  am Donnerstag ankommen



bitte berichten wenn sie da is und getestet wurde!


----------



## Atent123 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jetzt doch die 980Ti ?
> Man bei dir ist das wie ne Achterbahn



Ja ich habe mich dazu entschieden die doch nicht zu stornieren. 
Was glaubst du wie das bei mir bei der Monitorwahl läuft ?


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So langsam hau ich mit dem Hammer drauf.

Produktvergleich Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90503-10P), Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Tripple Design, 2x8pin, da könnte es sich durchaus lohnen, die 50€ drauf zu legen.


----------



## baneas (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> So langsam hau ich mit dem Hammer drauf.
> 
> Produktvergleich Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90503-10P), Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Tripple Design, 2x8pin, da könnte es sich durchaus lohnen, die 50€ drauf zu legen.


Lohnen tut es allemal, die Karte hab ich auch im Blick und werde sie mir holen
nur würde ich noch warten Verfügbar ist sie eh in 8-10 Tagen erst und der Preis wird eher fallen als steigen


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich warte ja noch 3 Wochen, laut diversen Gerüchten sollte es sich ja was tun, und im Sommer ist ja meistens auch so ein Tief bei den Preisen. 

Aber Zotac machte bei meiner GTX 260 AMP!² auch keinen all zu schlechten Eindruck. Due war aber im Referenz Design.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Zotac habe ich auch noch im Auge... Das könnte die Air Boss x3 in "gut" werden


----------



## l3naxx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich habe meine Extreme Edition vor ungefähr einer Woche bei Computeruniverse für 769,- bestellt und heute mittag hat sich der Status meiner Bestellung geändert.
Da steht jetzt das die die morgen geliefert bekommen, wenn alle gut geht halte ich sie also schon Donnerstag in meinen Händen


----------



## lg36 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> So langsam hau ich mit dem Hammer drauf.
> 
> Produktvergleich Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90503-10P), Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Tripple Design, 2x8pin, da könnte es sich durchaus lohnen, die 50€ drauf zu legen.



Den Kühler von der AMP! habe ich auch auf meiner gtx970 gehabt und war sehr sehr zufrieden! Die hat aber nicht 2x8pin Anschlüsse! Is ein Ref. PCB!


----------



## Jolly91 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

1. ist es keine 970, sonder eine 980 Ti. 
2. Ist es eine AMP! Extreme.


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Zotac AMP Extreme war auch meine erste Wahl (tripple slot und 2x8pin  ) aber wir haben von denen nur 5 stk am anfang bekommen  - keine für mich ergattern können...

Also ist es die EVGA geworden, kann ja bei bedarf den Kühler ohne Probleme später tauschen ^^ (wobei der dennoch schon sehr gut läuft)


----------



## Spreed (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Die Zotac AMP Extreme war auch meine erste Wahl (tripple slot und 2x8pin  ) aber wir haben von denen nur 5 stk am anfang bekommen  - keine für mich ergattern können...
> 
> Also ist es die EVGA geworden, kann ja bei bedarf den Kühler ohne Probleme später tauschen ^^ (wobei der dennoch schon sehr gut läuft)



Können deine Kollegen etwas zum Lüfter berichten? Hab ein bissl Sorge, dass der so "schlecht" wie der von der inno air Boss x3 sein könnte..


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Genau sie Sorge habe ich auch, aber ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass da auch die VRMs am Radiator hängen. 
Die Lüfter dürften auch ziemlich gut sein...


----------



## lg36 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> 1. ist es keine 970, sonder eine 980 Ti.
> 2. Ist es eine AMP! Extreme.



1. LESEN !  ich habe nicht geschrieben dass das eine 970er sein soll sondern das ich den selben kühler auf einer 970er hatte !
Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90107-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

2. klick mal auf deinen link und schau dir an welche du wirklich gepostet hast. da steht nichts von extreme und nichts von 2x 8pin sonder 1x6pin und 1x8pin


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jetzt wird´s spannend, ich hab den Link zum Vergleich beider Karten gepostet. Ich ging vom selben Szenario aus, wie bei der Gigabyte, also von 780ti zur 980ti. Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Hab mir in deinem Fall wohl geirrt.

Produktvergleich Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90503-10P), Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Das sollte jetzt aber funktionieren, wenn nicht dann hier.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hui da gehts ja rund - da misch ich mich doch gleich mal ein 

ich dreh mittlerweile schon am rad weil ich sehnsüchtig auf dieses baby warte... asus lässt sich da ja immer bisschen länger zeit mit dem veröffentlichen T_T

ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08J0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

wenns wahr is soll sie diese woche noch vorgestellt werden... ich bin nur noch am refreshen (rog hp und div. shop seiten xD )

und dann ist natürlich noch die frage wie der finale preis aussieht aber ich denke ich werde wie beim ROG Swift wieder instant kaufen sobald verfügbar  
geduld ist keine tugend von mir leider ^^


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So meine Superjetstream ist da allerdings ist mein Router gestern abgeraucht und ich kann keine Treiber herunterladen wodurch das Ding
Aktuell als Microsoft Display Adapter erkannt wird.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nimm sonst erst den Treiber auf der CD, damit sollte Sie dann ja zumindest erkannt werde oder nicht?Oder.....falls noch Volumen vorhanden....Handy als Hotspot für den Rechner einrichten.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Nimm sonst erst den Treiber auf der CD, damit sollte Sie dann ja zumindest erkannt werde oder nicht?Oder.....falls noch Volumen vorhanden....Handy als Hotspot für den Rechner einrichten.



Volumen ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Der Treiber auf der DVD erkennt die Graka gar nicht wodurch er sich auch nicht installieren lässt. Ich muss noch dazu sagen das ich Windows 10 nutze.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das ist natürlich echt Pech haha. Meine Palit kommt morgen. Die wird sicherlich schön leise und schnell sein! Freu mich schon!


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt Pech haha. Meine Palit kommt morgen. Die wird sicherlich schön leise und schnell sein! Freu mich schon!



Wünsch ich dir. Hoffe, dass es nicht so ein Reinfall wie die 980er wird. Da war nix mit leise und tollem Jetstream...


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So mein Internet geht wieder.
Die Superjetstream wird bei mir bei TheWitcher 3 UHD etwa 73 Grad warm und bleibt dabei meinem Empfinden nach Leise.
Meine hat einen ASIC von 75.
Welche Spannungen sin 24/7 vertretbar ?
So ich habe jetzt den Memory Takt um 200mhz erhöht und den Core Takt auf 1360 mhz boost.
Dabei macht mir GPU Boost 2.0 einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Am Anfang Boostet die Karte auf 1500mhz und dann sobald sie heißer wird fällt sie auf 1470-1480mhz.
Stelle ich den Takt höher ein Boostet sie nach kurzer Zeit schon so hoch das der Treiber abschmiert.
Damit ich bei 1500mhz keine Bildfehler bekomme habe ich die Spannung um 12,5 erhöht.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Wünsch ich dir. Hoffe, dass es nicht so ein Reinfall wie die 980er wird. Da war nix mit leise und tollem Jetstream...



Nicht leise? Hier hört sie sich mega leise an!
Partnerkarten im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Nicht leise? Hier hört sie sich mega leise an!
> Partnerkarten im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



Trotz Backofen Temperaturen hier in NRW bleibt die leise/Kühl.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Trotz Backofen Temperaturen hier in NRW bleibt die leise/Kühl.



Halleluja. Lieber eine leise Karte mit nem Boot von 14xx MHz als nen Fön und Boot von 15xxMHz.


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Halleluja. Lieber eine leise Karte mit nem Boot von 14xx MHz als nen Fön und Boot von 15xxMHz.



Deine Meinung. Wenn der PC nicht in hörweite ist, sind mir mehr Leistung deutlich lieber.  Und so isses bei mir. Eh kein Plan warum alle ihre Tower in der Nähe haben. Wie oft nutzt man denn das DVD Laufwerk oder nen USB-Stick etc.?
Da bin ich dann nicht faul und gehe das eine mal 6m und habe dafür ordentlich Power!


----------



## bisonigor (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Oder eine Waku, meine MSI soll auch morgen kommen, ich hoffe die schafft ca. 1500Mhz dann noch Wasserkühler drauf und mein Traum ist war geworden , so wenig brauche ich um glücklich zu sein


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich betreibe meine Palit derzeit mit +95 auf den Basecore, boostet dann konstant auf 1477 hoch und bleibt da auch.....Spannungen werde ich nicht erhöhen. Temp ging heute trotz Übertaktung nicht über 72 Grad und der Lüfter war nicht aus meinem System heraus zu hören, da war der Alpenföhn Brocken Lüfter schon lauter.

Also bisher kann ich jedem diese Karte ans Herz legen.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Perfekt! So soll das sein!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Also ich betreibe meine Palit derzeit mit +95 auf den Basecore, boostet dann konstant auf 1477 hoch und bleibt da auch.....Spannungen werde ich nicht erhöhen. Temp ging heute trotz Übertaktung nicht über 72 Grad und der Lüfter war nicht aus meinem System heraus zu hören, da war der Alpenföhn Brocken Lüfter schon lauter.
> 
> Also bisher kann ich jedem diese Karte ans Herz legen.



Powertarget ? 
Hält die den Takt auch in Anno ?


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wieso gerade Anno?


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Powertarget ?
> Hält die den Takt auch in Anno ?



PT habe ich auf 110 hochgeschoben und den Takt um 95 erhöht, alles andere habe ich so belassen.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Anno habe ich leider nicht testen können


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Wieso gerade Anno?



Weil Anno Power zieht wie Hölle und meine Karte statt nem boost von 1470(Voltage limit) nur noch knapp 1400(Powertarget limit) macht. 
Ist mir erstmal eh wayne da meine Karte zurückgeht, da ich den Airflow in meinem Gehäuse nicht Inno3D gerecht hinbekomme, aber ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## defPlaya (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weil Anno Power zieht wie Hölle und meine Karte statt nem boost von 1470(Voltage limit) nur noch knapp 1400(Powertarget limit) macht.
> Ist mir erstmal eh wayne da meine Karte zurückgeht, da ich den Airflow in meinem Gehäuse nicht Inno3D gerecht hinbekomme, aber ist schon bemerkenswert.



Krass wusste ich gar nicht. Gibt es da ein Benchmarksave oder ähnliches?
Dann hole ich mir das Game mal um zu testen. Kostet nur 10 Euro!


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So mal kurzer Zwischenstand in BF4 boostet die aktuell auf 1480mhz.
Ich hänge die ganze Zeit im PT Limit glaubt ihr es lohnt isch ein Mod Bios drauf zu ziehen ?


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> So mal kurzer Zwischenstand in BF4 boostet die aktuell auf 1480mhz.
> Ich hänge die ganze Zeit im PT Limit glaubt ihr es lohnt isch ein Mod Bios drauf zu ziehen ?



Also da hätt ich ja schon wieder nen Stift inner Buchse  bei ner 700 Euro Karte würde ich mir persönlich sowas nicht ohne double bios trauen(mal davon ab, ob das was bringen täte).....aber andere sind da mutiger als ich


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Also da hätt ich ja schon wieder nen Stift inner Buchse  bei ner 700 Euro Karte würde ich mir persönlich sowas nicht ohne double bios trauen(mal davon ab, ob das was bringen täte).....aber andere sind da mutiger als ich



Naja 90% aller Titan X Karten sind gefühlt auch mit nem Mod Bios versehen. 
Außerdem müsste man in den meisten Fällen über die IGPU zurück flashen können.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Deine Meinung. Wenn der PC nicht in hörweite ist, sind mir mehr Leistung deutlich lieber.  Und so isses bei mir. Eh kein Plan warum alle ihre Tower in der Nähe haben. Wie oft nutzt man denn das DVD Laufwerk oder nen USB-Stick etc.?
> Da bin ich dann nicht faul und gehe das eine mal 6m und habe dafür ordentlich Power!



Und wie machst du das mit den ganzen Kabeln?


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wie machst du das mit den ganzen Kabeln?



Den GANZEN Kabeln? Was brauch ich denn extra lang, ausser dem HDMI-Kabel? Achja, eine USB Verlängerung für den M+T Empfänger.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Maus´, Tastatur, Monitor, USB HUB.


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Maus´, Tastatur, Monitor, USB HUB.



Ich benutze sowas wie einen Monitor nicht, einen USB Hub brauch ich nicht, da ich ein komplette Multimedia Center im WLAN integriert habe. Hub is für mich veraltet. Und Maus und Tastatur hast du wohl überlesen. Ich benutze Funk und nicht solchen Müll mit Kabeln um irgendeinen Lag auszugleichen, damit ich schneller schießen kann in einem Kindershooter.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ahja, wie siehst du dann was ohne Monitor.
Aber egal, kein Bock auf Diskussion warum manche Leute gern ihren ihren Rechner in der Nähe haben.


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, wie siehst du dann was ohne Monitor.
> Aber egal, kein Bock auf Diskussion warum manche Leute gern ihren ihren Rechner in der Nähe haben.



nennt sich ue65js9500! und leider hast du angefangen zu fragen. Ich habe nur meine Meinung kundgetan.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Also da hätt ich ja schon wieder nen Stift inner Buchse  bei ner 700 Euro Karte würde ich mir persönlich sowas nicht ohne double bios trauen(mal davon ab, ob das was bringen täte).....aber andere sind da mutiger als ich



da gibst nicht viele außer die evga classi

EVGA - Articles - EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## MfDoom (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wofür übertaktest du dann, wenn nicht um Kinderspiele zu spielen?


----------



## Spreed (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Ich benutze sowas wie einen Monitor nicht, einen USB Hub brauch ich nicht, da ich ein komplette Multimedia Center im WLAN integriert habe. Hub is für mich veraltet. Und Maus und Tastatur hast du wohl überlesen. Ich benutze Funk und nicht solchen Müll mit Kabeln um irgendeinen Lag auszugleichen, damit ich schneller schießen kann in einem Kindershooter.



Bitte wie? Du benutzt Funk um keinen Kabel Müll haben zu müssen? 

Selbst wenn man nicht im MP zockt hat die Funktechnologie noch immer derbe Probleme. Wozu eine gtx 980ti übertakten, wenn dann die Maus Ungut ruckelt?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Ich benutze sowas wie einen Monitor nicht, einen USB Hub brauch ich nicht, da ich ein komplette Multimedia Center im WLAN integriert habe. Hub is für mich veraltet. Und Maus und Tastatur hast du wohl überlesen. Ich benutze Funk und nicht solchen Müll mit Kabeln um irgendeinen Lag auszugleichen, damit ich schneller schießen kann in einem Kindershooter.





zukosan schrieb:


> nennt sich ue65js9500! und leider hast du angefangen zu fragen. Ich habe nur meine Meinung kundgetan.



Du stehst ja anscheinend anscheinend auch auf Inputlag, für mich wäre das nichts, viel zu indirekt.


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ja 19ms is echt hart. Selten so gelacht...  naja wer es gerne winzig mag mit vielleicht 10ms (wo du den Unterschied nicht merkst ausser du bist epileptischer E-Gamer)


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

In den 19ms kann mein Monitor knapp 3 Bilder anzeigen, nur so nebenbei.
Bei dir kommt ja noch mehr Inputlag durch Funk und lange Kabel dazu.
Ich hoffe mal, dass du wenigsten mehr als 30Hz hast.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Soll ich mir die Jetstream holen?
Bin noch am nachdenken.


----------



## zukosan (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> In den 19ms kann mein Monitor knapp 3 Bilder anzeigen, nur so nebenbei.
> Bei dir kommt ja noch mehr Inputlag durch Funk und lange Kabel dazu.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass du wenigsten mehr als 30Hz hast.



viel  Ahnung haste da mal wieder nicht oder? Erkundige dich lieber erstmal welche Arten von Inputlag es gibt und wenn du schon nach 30Hz fragst, weißt du glaub ich nicht wecher TV das ist. Lieber nicht zum Dödel machen. 
Einerseits kann ich drüber lachen, aber dann denke ich dass du hier Leuten vielleicht auch noch Tipps gibst...  bleib mal bei deinem 6ms Monitor, wenn du weißt was das heißt.  "Ey Leute ich habe heut mit 6ms The Witcher gespielt. Echt? Ja, war voll der Hammer. "


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Soll ich mir die Jetstream holen?
> Bin noch am nachdenken.



Wie gesagt, ich kann sie dir auf jeden fall empfehlen. Preis ist auch "attraktiv"  
6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## RavionHD (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Cliffsmoker1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann sie dir auf jeden fall empfehlen. Preis ist auch "attraktiv"
> 6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0



Mir macht nur der Support Sorgen, EVGA beispielsweise soll die Karte selbst nach einem OC Defekt eintauschen, der Palit Support soll nicht das Wahre sein.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Mir macht nur der Support Sorgen, EVGA beispielsweise soll die Karte selbst nach einem OC Defekt eintauschen, der Palit Support soll nicht das Wahre sein.



Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, da mir hierzu keine Erfahrungswerte vorliegen....Support wirste nur über deinen Händler bekommen, denn dieser ist immer dein Ansprechpartner bei einer Reklamation. 

Bei EVGA kannst du direkt mit dem Hersteller abwickeln oder auch über den Händler gehen. Da hast du freie Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> viel  Ahnung haste da mal wieder nicht oder? Erkundige dich lieber erstmal welche Arten von Inputlag es gibt und wenn du schon nach 30Hz fragst, weißt du glaub ich nicht wecher TV das ist. Lieber nicht zum Dödel machen.
> Einerseits kann ich drüber lachen, aber dann denke ich dass du hier Leuten vielleicht auch noch Tipps gibst...  bleib mal bei deinem 6ms Monitor, wenn du weißt was das heißt.  "Ey Leute ich habe heut mit 6ms The Witcher gespielt. Echt? Ja, war voll der Hammer. "



Ich weiss um welchen TV es geht, nur weiss ich ob du ihn auch mit 60Hz laufen lässt?
Mehr als anderen Leuten irgendwelches Wissen oder das subjektive Empfinden abzusprechen, kommt bei dir ja anscheinend nicht rum.
Dir macht der macht Inputlag nicht aus, kein Problem.
Aber anderen Leuten macht das sehr wohl was aus und das hat nichts mit einem E-Gamer zu tun.

Da du ja soviel Ahnung von Inputlag hast, dann klär uns doch bitte alle mal auf.
Oder vielleicht zuerst mal, die Definition eines Inputlags.

Auch brauchst du nicht deine Sätze mit Smileys garnieren, nur weil du meinst dass du mich dadurch nicht weniger beleidigst.
Dazu stellst du noch Behauptungen auf, die so nicht stimmen.
Aber anscheinend weisst du ja alles besser und jeder der nicht so denkt wie du, muss ja falsch denken.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weil Anno Power zieht wie Hölle und meine Karte statt nem boost von 1470(Voltage limit) nur noch knapp 1400(Powertarget limit) macht.
> Ist mir erstmal eh wayne da meine Karte zurückgeht, da ich den Airflow in meinem Gehäuse nicht Inno3D gerecht hinbekomme, aber ist schon bemerkenswert.



Also man nimmt jetzt mal Cities Skylines her, stellt das Downsampling auf 150% (4xxx*2xxx) und SSAO samt SSAA ein und hat mal schöne 92 - 100% PT an seiner GTX 780Ti. Da kommt Anno 2070 nicht ran. Ich hab das Game jetzt schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber Cities Skylines ist ärger.


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin kurz davor die Super Jetstream für 699 "anzutesten" .. und dann zu behalten


----------



## DAVlD (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ja, ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen welche Version ich nehmen soll... ich tendiere fast zur Zotac fuer 670 euro, Titan Wasserblock drauf und 1.25V lets gooo... die karte kann ja dank dem 12 +2 Phasen Design ja auch 400W powern...

irgendwelche Bedenken?


----------



## criss vaughn (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DAVlD schrieb:


> ja, ich bin auch noch am ueberlegen welche Version ich nehmen soll... ich tendiere fast zur Zotac fuer 670 euro, Titan Wasserblock drauf und 1.25V lets gooo... die karte kann ja dank dem 12 +2 Phasen Design ja auch 400W powern...
> 
> irgendwelche Bedenken?



Sprichst du vom Referenzdesign? Dies sollte mWn (egal von welchem Vendor) ein 6+2 Phasendesign aufweisen .. 1500 MHz sind aber sicherlich auch so möglich


----------



## JayR91 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, am liebsten Gigabyte wegen 2x8 Pin... aber da sie keine Garantie auf Kühlertausch geben ist es auch wieder Blöd, auf meine soll zu 100% eine Wakü und ohne werd ich nicht mehr Glücklich


----------



## Ikarius (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die MSI ist jetzt bei einigen Händlern erhältlich. Laut diverser Test die beste Karte. Super silent, custom PCB und guter Overclock.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, am liebsten Gigabyte wegen 2x8 Pin... aber da sie keine Garantie auf Kühlertausch geben ist es auch wieder Blöd, auf meine soll zu 100% eine Wakü und ohne werd ich nicht mehr Glücklich



Kannst auch einen Blick auf die EVGA Classy werfen, die hat auch 2* 8Pin, Custom PCB und die Classys bekommen afaik immer einen passenden Wakü Block von EKWB spendiert. Oder du kannst auch die Zotac Amp Extreme wählen, gleiches hier und Zotac gibt ebenfalls noch Garantie auf Kühlerwechsel, soweit ich weiß. Ob dazu aber ein passender WaKü Block auf den Markt kommt  Oder eben eine mit vorinstalliertem WaKü Block und Custom PCB, wie die HOF LCE von Galax/KAF2.


----------



## lg36 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Die MSI ist jetzt bei einigen Händlern erhältlich. Laut diverser Test die beste Karte. Super silent, custom PCB und guter Overclock.



Ich tendiere auch zur MSI. Ich glaube die liefern im Moment doch das beste P/L Verhältnis! Die Zotac AMP Extreme is auch sehr gut aber doch etwas zu teuer und macht kaum einen unterschied zur MSI denke ich!?


----------



## Atent123 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So ich habe jetzt meiner Super Jetstream per BiosMod 130% PT spendiert.
Jetzt hällt sie stabil 1500 bzw. 1550 wen ich die Spannung aufdrehe.


----------



## parad0xr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere auch zur MSI. Ich glaube die liefern im Moment doch das beste P/L Verhältnis! Die Zotac AMP Extreme is auch sehr gut aber doch etwas zu teuer und macht kaum einen unterschied zur MSI denke ich!?



Weiß keiner. Gibt noch keine aussagekräftigen Tests. Ich finde der Zotac extreme kühler sind am potentesten aus.


----------



## lg36 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Weiß keiner. Gibt noch keine aussagekräftigen Tests. Ich finde der Zotac extreme kühler sind am potentesten aus.



MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Introduction

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction

Die MSI is aber auch eine sehr sehr gute GPU. Als einzige alternative gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur die KFA² HOF LN1. 

In der Preisklasse von 740-790€ sind das die besten 980ti's finde ich! Kriterien sind gute Kühlung, Lautstärke, gutes OC Potential und Custom PCB.

Aber 2 Wochen warte ich noch. Bis dahin werden hoffentlich die meisten verfügbar sein und die Preise werden sich hoffentlich auch bis dahin einigermaßen eingependelt haben. Außerdem kommen ja noch einige!


----------



## Kusarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Introduction
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction
> 
> ...



die Extreme soll lauter als die Referenz sein? ... soll man das glauben?


----------



## freezy94 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann keinen Beweis geben ob die lauter ist oder nicht... Aber der Referenzkühler ist eigentlich top...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das meint Zotac doch hoffentlich nicht ernst 
Das Teil im Test taktet kaum besser als meine Inno3D (Ref. PCB !) die ich eigentlich zurückgeben wollte und wird dabei auch noch Lauter und wärmer (VRMs ausgenommen)... Jetzt geht meine Inno3D aus Angst um mein Mainboard zurück aber ne Zotac wird es wohl eher nicht...


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

evga ist top und auch in Deutschland,bei München,habe Jahre lange Erfahrung mit und mehr als 13 Produkte da gekauft.EVGA ist einfach Top!!! nur leider auch teurer als die Konkurrenz


----------



## deReen (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zumindest im Firestrike ist die Gigabyte wohl ein klein wenig im Vorteil...


----------



## MDJ (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> die Extreme soll lauter als die Referenz sein? ... soll man das glauben?


Soweit ich gehört habe, die "GTX 980Ti AMP!", von der "GTX 980Ti AMP! Extreme" hat man noch nichts.


----------



## parad0xr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich find die Zotac GTX 980Ti Extreme jetzt auch nicht so gut wie erwartet. Eigenes PCB gute Kühlung und trotzdem kann man sie genauso hoch Übertaktet wie fast eine mit den Referenz Layout und auch die Lautstärke ist nicht so meins. Sie ist natürlich in den Benchmarks die beste Karte, allerdings hat sie auch einfach den Höheren Takt. Den kann man bei jeden anderen Modell auch ganz einfach anpassen. Auf die 1355 Boostclock kommt jede andere Karte auch und ist dann gleichauf. Für den Aufpreis kann man auch eine Gigabyte G1 nehmen und leicht auf den Zotac takt übertakten und schon hat man sich 80€+ gespart und hat immernoch ein Top Modell.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gigabyte G1 oder Zotac AMP! Extreme, es ist nimmer so schön.


----------



## CptSam (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

zuschlagen ja oder nein? der preis ist schon nice!   hab im moment auch ne gtx 780 super jetstream und bin voll zufrieden  und die warterei auf die strix, lightning und amp! extreme nervt langsam n bissle mich juckts in den fingern 
6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## baneas (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Gigabyte G1 oder Zotac AMP! Extreme, es ist nimmer so schön.



Bedenke Gigabyte hat nur 2 Jahre Garantie die Zotac 5 Jahre 
im Endeffekt zahlst du den Aufpreis schon allein für die 5 Jahre. Von der Leistung sollten die sich nicht viel nehmen.
Die Zotac haut mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker, tendiere momentan eher zur MSI


----------



## iLastRescue (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Verfällt eigentlich die Garantie bei Gigabyte , wenn man sie Overclocked?


----------



## Ikarius (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Verfällt eigentlich die Garantie bei Gigabyte , wenn man sie Overclocked?



Wie  wollen die das feststellen?


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ganz ehrlich, mich juckt die Karte auch..


----------



## iLastRescue (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher , ob ich lieber auf die Zotac Extreme warten soll , weil sie mehr Takt hat und 3 Jahre mehr Garantie oder die Gigabyte holen soll , zu welcher würdet ihr greifen?


----------



## Ikarius (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Gigabyte G1 oder Zotac AMP! Extreme, es ist nimmer so schön.



Nimm die MSI. Die g1 ist sehr laut.


----------



## JayR91 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Kannst auch einen Blick auf die EVGA Classy werfen, die hat auch 2* 8Pin, Custom PCB und die Classys bekommen afaik immer einen passenden Wakü Block von EKWB spendiert. Oder du kannst auch die Zotac Amp Extreme wählen, gleiches hier und Zotac gibt ebenfalls noch Garantie auf Kühlerwechsel, soweit ich weiß. Ob dazu aber ein passender WaKü Block auf den Markt kommt  Oder eben eine mit vorinstalliertem WaKü Block und Custom PCB, wie die HOF LCE von Galax/KAF2.



Dauert aber noch bis die Evga kommt und wer weiß zu welchen Preis... Am liebsten würde ich diese Woche noch eine bestellen, aber die Verfügbarkeit macht es auch noch schwer


----------



## Gromir (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich schwanke auch noch zwischen der Palit und der MSI. 
Leider gibt's noch kein Review, welches einen vernünftigen Vergleich zulässt.


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe heute meine Palit bekommen. Endlich ist Ruhe im Gehäuse. 10 Runden Project Cars und die Karte liegt bei 72c und bei ca. 1400 Rpm. Dabei ist das PT auf 110% und die Karte um 100 MHz überstaktet und bleibt stabil über 1418MHz. Mehr habe ich aktuell nicht gemacht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und die Karte sieht auch noch mega gut aus mit den beleuchteten LED Lüftern. Für mein neues Case mit Fenster perfekt. Also meine 100% Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Palit bekommen. Endlich ist Ruhe im Gehäuse. 10 Runden Project Cars und die Karte liegt bei 72c und bei ca. 1400 Rpm. Dabei ist das PT auf 110% und die Karte um 100 MHz überstaktet und bleibt stabil über 1418MHz. Mehr habe ich aktuell nicht gemacht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und die Karte sieht auch noch mega gut aus mit den beleuchteten LED Lüftern. Für mein neues Case mit Fenster perfekt. Also meine 100% Kaufempfehlung.



Freut mich dass du damit zufrieden bist


----------



## bisonigor (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab heute meine MSI bekommen, da ich eine externe Waku habe, ist mein Gehäuse nicht gut belüftet. Ich habe die mit offener Seitenwand getestet. Die boostet mit 1354Mhz bei 1,193V Temp.  ca 73°. Mit der Spannung sind noch 1450 Mhz möglich, bei weiterer Erhörung kommt zu Artefakten, getestet mit FC4.  Die ist nicht laut, aber man hört sie. Laut MSI AB 4.1.1 geht der PT bis 109% , aber sogar mit 1,236V  1509Mhz bin ich in FC4 nicht über 105% drüber gekommen. Mit 1,236V kommt etwas später zu Artefakten. Mit erreichen von 63-65° geht der Boost eine Stufe runter, genauso bei ca. 75°. Da ich mich sehr an niedrige Temp. (40-45°) und fast lautlosen Betrieb gewöhnt habe, bin ich nicht so begeistert, so lange die nicht unter Wasser ist.


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Freut mich dass du damit zufrieden bist



Danke dir!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat MF gerade EVGA aus dem Programm genommen ????


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt meiner Super Jetstream per BiosMod 130% PT spendiert.
> Jetzt hällt sie stabil 1500 bzw. 1550 wen ich die Spannung aufdrehe.



Wie funktioniert sowas? Geht das easy oder muss ich dafür ein Informatikstudium absolvieren?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert sowas? Geht das easy oder muss ich dafür ein Informatikstudium absolvieren?



Das geht eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Aber mit Informatik hat das eh nix zu tun


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das geht eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Aber mit Informatik hat das eh nix zu tun



Haha ok. Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Anleitung? Kann ich das auch wieder Rückgänig machen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Anleitungen müsste es geben, vlt. kann dir Atent da weiterhelfen bin atm verhindert. 

Solange die Karte lebt kann man das rückgängig machen, man verliert jedoch jegliche Garantie... sollte also gut überlegt sein.


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ok danke dir. Ich habe Atent mal angeschrieben!


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was haltet ihr eig. von der Palit Super Jetstream...ich grübel grad drüber nach ob ich die r9 verkaufen und mir ne gtx 980 ti holen soll...

Asus hat so nen Scheiß bei der Kühlung zusammen gebastelt -.-


----------



## defPlaya (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Rasha schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig. von der Palit Super Jetstream...ich grübel grad drüber nach ob ich die r9 verkaufen und mir ne gtx 980 ti holen soll...
> 
> Asus hat so nen Scheiß bei der Kühlung zusammen gebastelt -.-



Karte ich sehr leise boostet ordentlich und sieht super aus. Ich kann die nur empfehlen!


----------



## Rasha (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Karte ich sehr leise boostet ordentlich und sieht super aus. Ich kann die nur empfehlen!



Also wie meine alte GTX 680 Exo (die war geil) §ugly

Mal schaun, erst probier ich diverse Lösungen bei der AMD karte aus, von der Leistung gibts bei der nichts zu meckern.


----------



## lg36 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Hab heute meine MSI bekommen, da ich eine externe Waku habe, ist mein Gehäuse nicht gut belüftet. Ich habe die mit offener Seitenwand getestet. Die boostet mit 1354Mhz bei 1,193V Temp.  ca 73°. Mit der Spannung sind noch 1450 Mhz möglich, bei weiterer Erhörung kommt zu Artefakten, getestet mit FC4.  Die ist nicht laut, aber man hört sie. Laut MSI AB 4.1.1 geht der PT bis 109% , aber sogar mit 1,236V  1509Mhz bin ich in FC4 nicht über 105% drüber gekommen. Mit 1,236V kommt etwas später zu Artefakten. Mit erreichen von 63-65° geht der Boost eine Stufe runter, genauso bei ca. 75°. Da ich mich sehr an niedrige Temp. (40-45°) und fast lautlosen Betrieb gewöhnt habe, bin ich nicht so begeistert, so lange die nicht unter Wasser ist.



Da is ja sogar die G1 besser! Ist zwar etwas lauter aber macht bei weitem nicht solche Probleme mit den Temps, ich dachte der Kühler der MSI is besser!? Bei 63-65° taktet die runter, WTF!?

Wieso traut sich eig. keiner eine KFA² zu kaufen? Gibt es irgendwas was man über die GPU's von dehnen wissen sollte? Schaut gut aus, der Lüfter scheint gut zu sein und ein Custom PCB! Die LN2 hat sogar 3x 8pin! Also wenn Wakü dann KFA²!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Weil es die KFA² HOF noch nirgends zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## iLastRescue (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was hält ihr von der 980ti von Asus?


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zu teuer...  Leistungstechnisch sind die super...

Bei der Wärmeentwicklung kann ich dir nur sagen, dass der Rog Kühler auf meiner Karte definitiv für Nvidia-Karten entwickelt wurde und dadurch nicht alle Heatpipes aufm Chip sind. Da hat Asus ******* gebaut.


----------



## lg36 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil es die KFA² HOF noch nirgends zu kaufen gibt.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt !  Wieso interessiert sich keiner für die HOF ?  Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit KFA² (deren GPU's und Support) ?


----------



## criss vaughn (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt !  Wieso interessiert sich keiner für die HOF ?  Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit KFA² (deren GPU's und Support) ?



KFA/Galaxy ist ein guter Hersteller - wäre die HOF schon lieferbar, hätte ich sie mir bestellt


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nach defPlayas Empfehlung hier, scheint Palit mit der Super Jetstream wieder eine gute Karte hinbekommen zu haben. Wer also ab Werk ne leise GTX980Ti will, sollte sich nach dieser Schleuder umschaun...

Gruß


----------



## Rasha (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nach defPlayas Empfehlung hier, scheint Palit mit der Super Jetstream wieder eine gute Karte hinbekommen zu haben. Wer es also ab Werk ne leise GTX980Ti will, sollte sich nach dieser Schleuder umschaun...
> 
> Gruß



Die kostet 709 Euro, hab die schon ins Auge gefasst, falls das mit der r9 nach dem Wochenende nicht besser ist... Das geht mir so aufn Keks 

Palit hat ne gute Kühlung, das weiß ich von meiner GTX noch. Die hatte nie Probleme mit sommerlichen Temperaturen.


----------



## katajama (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Palit Super Jetstream kann ich auch nur empfehlen, Sehr leise, semi Passiv, Backplate - TOP !

Meine boostet aus dem Stand auf 1367 Mhz - echt klasse. Base Clock 1152 MHz

Selbst bei 28°C Raumtemperatur habe ich es nicht geschafft sie über 75°C zu bekommen. Und das fast unhörbar.


----------



## lg36 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hätte sie noch ein Custom PCB würde ich sie mir sofort kaufen!

@Criss Vaughn

Danke! Ich finde sie auch wirklich interessant. Mal schaun was sich da noch mit dem Preis tun wird, ich hoffe die wird bei Verfügbarkeit auch etwas billiger!?


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> Palit Super Jetstream kann ich auch nur empfehlen, Sehr leise, semi Passiv, Backplate - TOP !
> 
> Meine boostet aus dem Stand auf 1367 Mhz - echt klasse. Base Clock 1152 MHz
> 
> Selbst bei 28°C Raumtemperatur habe ich es nicht geschafft sie über 75°C zu bekommen. Und das fast unhörbar.


Das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Wird dann wohl meine Standardempfehlung hier *@Rasha*: jap, Asus sollte für die verhunzte Kühlung auf der R9 290X der Hintern versohlt werden...

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kühlt die Jetstream die VRMs über den main Radi ?
Wenn ja würde die Karte bei mir auf jeden Fall einen Platz vor der Ichill x3 landen...


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kühlt die Jetstream die VRMs über den main Radi ?
> Wenn ja würde die Karte bei mir auf jeden Fall einen Platz vor der Ichill x3 landen...


hmm wie sehen den die VRMs aus?


----------



## katajama (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Jetstream hat einen extra Kühlblock für die VRM´s der mit dem Hauptkühler verbunden ist, soweit ich das sehen kann.

Weiße LED Beleuchtung hat sie auch noch - wers braucht


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> Die Jetstream hat einen extra Kühlblock für die VRM´s der mit dem Hauptkühler verbunden ist, soweit ich das sehen kann.
> 
> Weiße LED Beleuchtung hat sie auch noch - wers braucht



Verschraubt oder Heatpipe ?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal was zur Gigabyte. 

Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp

Es ist ja schön zu hören das die Spannungswandler auch bei der Palit mit dem Hauptkühler verbudnen sind. ASUS macht das auch so. 

Aber ich bin echt auf die Zotac AMP Extreme gespannt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Warum ist Inno3D eigentlich der einzige Hersteller, der das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt... 
ASUS wäre vlt. ne alternative wenn deren Support einen nicht im Falle eines Defekts im Regen stehen lassen würde. 

Nachdem die Zotac nach meinem dafürhalten im ersten Test für den Betriebenen Aufwand wirklich mies abgeschnitten hat, warte ich pers. am meisten auf die EVGA Classified.


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin echt auf die Zotac AMP Extreme gespannt.


Nen Test zum Kärtchen gibts ja schon:


Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction
oder meintest du damit, das du dir eine bestellt hast...

Gruß


----------



## Lori78 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Gigabyte würde aufgrund des Spulenpfeifens und der Lautheit bei mir schon mal auf dem letzten Platz landen, Kühlung und Übertaktbarkeit hin oder her


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jetzt wird schon ne Zotac 980Ti AMP! Omega gelistet...
Extreme nicht so toll, macht nix ist eh nicht das Topmodell...


----------



## iLastRescue (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was ist denn die beste 980ti , von der Übertaktbarkeit her und vom Kühler sowie der Lautstärke?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Was ist denn die beste 980ti , von der Übertaktbarkeit her und vom Kühler sowie der Lautstärke?



Momentan anscheinend die MSI. Die Gigabyte ist mit standard Bios wohl etwas besser für OC und die Inno3D Ichill ist unheimlich leise. Darfür ist die G1 laut und bei der iChill glühen die VRMs... 
Würde also sagen alles in allem ist die MSI atm die erste Wahl.


----------



## iLastRescue (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn einen die Lautstärke egal ist , sollte man zur Gigabyte greifen oder?


----------



## iLastRescue (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei Mindfactory haben die jetzt 5 Stück da , von der Msi sollte ich zugreifen?


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mach fertig. Worauf wartest du den noch?


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schau dir mal die Palit Super Jetstream an, die soll auch gut und leise sein, laut Jemandem im Forum, der sie schon hat.

Außerdem kostet sie bei Mindfactory weniger als die MSI


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kauf um Gottes willen die MSI wenn sie da ist


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe die Super Jetstream! Sie läuft auf 1500 MHz Boost. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Brauche keine 2x8 Pin oder ein Custom PCB. Einfach so eingestellt und alles läuft perfekt. 
Für mich das Wichtigste. Sie ist sehr sehr leise!

Edit: BTW ich habe das Bios nicht geflasht. Ich hatte keine klUst ein 1 Tag alte Graka zu schrotten. Das mache ich wann anders.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kauf um Gottes willen die MSI wenn sie da ist



Warum sind alle so scharf auf die MSI????


----------



## bisonigor (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe die Super Jetstream! Sie läuft auf 1500 MHz Boost. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Brauche keine 2x8 Pin oder ein Custom PCB. Einfach so eingestellt und alles läuft perfekt.
> Für mich das Wichtigste. Sie ist sehr sehr leise!
> 
> Edit: BTW ich habe das Bios nicht geflasht. Ich hatte keine klUst ein 1 Tag alte Graka zu schrotten. Das mache ich wann anders.



Wie warm und laut( Drehzahl %) ist die bei 1500Mhz und wie viel Spannung braut sie bei 1500mhz ?


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte würde aufgrund des Spulenpfeifens und der Lautheit bei mir schon mal auf dem letzten Platz landen, Kühlung und Übertaktbarkeit hin oder her



Weil ja auch jedes Modell Spulenfiepen hat... Aber hast ja gesagt, bei dir...
aber das mit der Lautheit is echt langsam witzlos hier. Ich finde es schade sowas für Neukäufer immer wieder zu erwähnen, wenn man hier schon oft genug erzählt hat, wie man das "Problem" behebt und dadurch die zweitleiseste Lüfterkarte wird. Viele würden DANN gerade zur Gigabyte greifen...

Ich denke man sollte einfach mal faktisch sein. Denn danach ist die Gigabyte die derzeit beste Karte, WENN man weiß wie man sie einzustellen hat UND wenn man es möchte. Denn dann is sie nicht nur eine der leisesten, sondern auch mit klarem Abstand die stärkste.
ABER wenn jemand nichts manuell ändern und OC machen will, DANN würde ich auch derzeit zur Palit SJ raten.  Scheint sich ja in den Foren derzeit zu bestätigen, dass sie sehr leise zu sein scheint.

Sollte  aber jemand nur den Hauch an Interesse am OC haben und keine Lust ein Bios-Mod (sage nur Garantie) draufzumachen, dann sind die 130PT des Gigabyte eine Welt zu den ganzen RefPlates... in Kombi zur mehr als guten Luftkühlung ein OC-Traum ohne WaKü. Sprich ohne viel Aufwand viel möglich.

Also derzeit ohne OC Lust: Palit
Mit OC Lust: G1

Wie seht ihr das? Und bitte jetzt nix mit Fiepen und Co. JEDES Modell hat welche, die sowas haben. Leider...


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Warum sind alle so scharf auf die MSI????



Gibt keine Begründung, außer vielleicht wegen dem Aussehen oder weil sie der G1 ähnlich ist.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Wie warm und laut ist die bei 1500Mhz und wie viel Spannung braut sie bei 1500mhz ?



73 Grad wird meine warm und bracht für 1500mhz in den meisten Spielen keine extra Spannung nur in The Witcher 3 gebe ich der +12,5 auf die Spannung.
Mit dem Maximum was im Afterburner geht bekomme ich auch 1550mhz hin.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Weil ja auch jedes Modell Spulenfiepen hat... Aber hast ja gesagt, bei dir...
> aber das mit der Lautheit is echt langsam witzlos hier. Ich finde es schade sowas für Neukäufer immer wieder zu erwähnen, wenn man hier schon oft genug erzählt hat, wie man das "Problem" behebt und dadurch die zweitleiseste Lüfterkarte wird. Viele würden DANN gerade zur Gigabyte greifen...
> 
> Ich denke man sollte einfach mal faktisch sein. Denn danach ist die Gigabyte die derzeit beste Karte, WENN man weiß wie man sie einzustellen hat UND wenn man es möchte. Denn dann is sie nicht nur eine der leisesten, sondern auch mit klarem Abstand die stärkste.
> ...



Laut PCGH wird die MSI genau so Kühl wie die Stock G1 und ist dabei nur halb so laut.
Stellt man bei der G1 die Lüfterkurve um wird sie wieder wärmer als die MSI.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Gibt keine Begründung, außer vielleicht wegen dem Aussehen oder weil sie der G1 ähnlich ist.



In wie weit ist sie der G1 ähnlich, würde mich mal interessieren?

Stimme dir da zu, wenn man übertakten möchte, dann die G1 (mit custom Lüfterkurve), wenn man "nicht" übertakten möchte die Palit.


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Laut PCGH wird die MSI genau so Kühl wie die Stock G1 und ist dabei nur halb so laut.
> Stellt man bei der G1 die Lüfterkurve um wird sie wieder wärmer als die MSI.



Da sagen Hardwareluxx und Guru3d zb. was komplett anderes... Ich warte da lieber auf mehrere User-Erfahrungen... sollte es aber so sein, sicher sehr gut dann.


----------



## bisonigor (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Atent123

Cool mit meiner MSI ist es nicht möglich, so wie es ausschaut ,egal wie gut die Stromversorgung und PT sind, aber wenn der Chip nicht mag, dann mag der nicht


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Wie warm und laut( Drehzahl %) ist die bei 1500Mhz und wie viel Spannung braut sie bei 1500mhz ?



Spannung ist sie dann bei 1.193v und Lüfterdrehzahl von mir in der Lüfterkurve eingestellt bei ca. 1550 Rpm. Die GPU ist dann zwischen 67-69c warm. Geschlossenes Gehäuse. Für mich ist das die Balance zwischen potenter Leistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die MSI bei Mindfactory bestellt mit Expressversand natürlich! Ich hoffe mal dasda noch ein Watderblock für kommt, ansonsten geht die zu Alphacool (ist direkt in meiner Nähe) und da lass ich mir ein Kühler machen!


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Atent123
> 
> Cool mit meiner MSI ist es nicht möglich, so wie es ausschaut ,egal wie gut die Stromversorgung und PT sind, aber wenn der Chip nicht mag, dann mag der nicht



Naja meine Palit hat ja auch nicht das normale PT


----------



## Lori78 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Weil ja auch jedes Modell Spulenfiepen hat... Aber hast ja gesagt, bei dir...
> aber das mit der Lautheit is echt langsam witzlos hier. Ich finde es schade sowas für Neukäufer immer wieder zu erwähnen, wenn man hier schon oft genug erzählt hat, wie man das "Problem" behebt und dadurch die zweitleiseste Lüfterkarte wird. Viele würden DANN gerade zur Gigabyte greifen...
> 
> Ich denke man sollte einfach mal faktisch sein. Denn danach ist die Gigabyte die derzeit beste Karte, WENN man weiß wie man sie einzustellen hat UND wenn man es möchte. Denn dann is sie nicht nur eine der leisesten, sondern auch mit klarem Abstand die stärkste.
> ...



Ist da etwa jemand angepisst, weil ich den Ruf der G1 besuddelt habe? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Karte bei MIR rausfallen würde aufgrund der Lautstärke sowie des Spulenfiepens, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn jemand die schnellste GPU will, dann kann er getrost die besagte G1 nehmen, das habe ich auch nicht in Zweifel gestellt.
Wenn jemand wie ICH ANDERE Anforderungen hat, dass die Karte kühl und LEISE sein soll, dann ist deine G1 NICHT die BESTE! Leistung will jeder haben, nur verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar frames mehr, und habe dafür keinen Düsenjet neben mir stehen 

Und zum Thema Spulenfiepen, meine INNO X3 Ultra hat dies nicht. Die G1 laut Testberichten schon. Und das sogar überdurchschnittlich!

Um es kurz zu machen, JEDER soll sich anhand seiner Anfordeungen die entsprechend beste Karte aussuchen... Und JEDE Karte hat Vor- und Nachteile, so ist es eben. ES gibt keine Karte (auch nicht die G1), die in allen Disziplinen abräumt! Auch meine nicht


----------



## HaswellFan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin selbst seit 14 Tagen stolzer Besitzer der Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 und kann sie allen nur empfehlen. 
Spulenfiepen habe ich bei meiner nicht feststellen können und auch sonst hält sich die Lautheit auf akzeptablem Niveau.
Gerade bei der aktuellen Hitze zeigt der Windforce Kühler seine  Wirkung (Raumtemp. 28,5°C und Graktemp 68°C).
H


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ist da etwa jemand angepisst, weil ich den Ruf der G1 besuddelt habe? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Karte bei MIR rausfallen würde aufgrund der Lautstärke sowie des Spulenfiepens, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn jemand die schnellste GPU will, dann kann er getrost die besagte G1 nehmen, das habe ich auch nicht in Zweifel gestellt.
> Wenn jemand wie ICH ANDERE Anforderungen hat, dass die Karte kühl und LEISE sein soll, dann ist deine G1 NICHT die BESTE! Leistung will jeder haben, nur verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar frames mehr, und habe dafür keinen Düsenjet neben mir stehen
> 
> Und zum Thema Spulenfiepen, meine INNO X3 Ultra hat dies nicht. Die G1 laut Testberichten schon. Und das sogar überdurchschnittlich!
> ...



Echt bei dir nen Düsenjet? Bei mir war ein es ein Fön oder noch besser sowas hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrIs3PeQ2Bs


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ist da etwa jemand angepisst, weil ich den Ruf der G1 besuddelt habe? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Karte bei MIR rausfallen würde aufgrund der Lautstärke sowie des Spulenfiepens, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn jemand die schnellste GPU will, dann kann er getrost die besagte G1 nehmen, das habe ich auch nicht in Zweifel gestellt.
> Wenn jemand wie ICH ANDERE Anforderungen hat, dass die Karte kühl und LEISE sein soll, dann ist deine G1 NICHT die BESTE! Leistung will jeder haben, nur verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar frames mehr, und habe dafür keinen Düsenjet neben mir stehen
> 
> Und zum Thema Spulenfiepen, meine INNO X3 Ultra hat dies nicht. Die G1 laut Testberichten schon. Und das sogar überdurchschnittlich!
> ...



Sag mal hast du eigentlich auch nur mehr als einen Satz von mir gelesen? Nicht oder? Denn ansonsten macht dein ganzer Text keinen Sinn.
Ich habe gesagt, dass es deine Meinung ist.

Und NEIN, ALLE Modelle haben  ab und an in ihren Reihen Spulenfiepen. Auch die X3 hat Spulenfiepen. Sogar hier im Forum hatten mehrere dies. Also blödsinnig zu sagen "Die Karte ... hat Fiepen"

Der Unterschied zu dir und mir ist, dass ich in meinem Text (den du anscheinend nicht gelesen hast) Vor und Nachteile aufgezählt habe und NICHT nur von der G1 geredet habe. Und bitte zeig mir den Link mit ÜBERdurchschnittlich Fiepen bei G1. DAS meine ich mit keine Fakten sondern eigene Meinung die du dann noch ausschmückst. Wem soll das was bringen?

Und ich habe NIE behauptet, es gäbe eine Karte die alles abdeckt. Deshalb habe ich, im Gegensatz zu dir, sogar erwähnt für wen eher die Palit und für wen eher die G1 was ist. Bitte lies das nächste mal mehr als nur einen Satz.


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Echt bei dir nen Düsenjet? Bei mir war ein es ein Fön oder noch besser sowas hier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrIs3PeQ2Bs



naja du hast ja auch nicht verstanden wie sie einzustellen ist. Man brauch auch kein Auto nur im ersten Gang fahren, wenn es mehrere gibt. Aber das hatten wir doch schon. Freu dich doch einfach über deine Palit. Ist doch ne super Karte und belass es doch jetzt einfach dabei und rede doch nicht diesen Blödsinn.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Entweder hat die MSI nen Preisfehler oder MF hat gemerkt dass da Preislich noch was geht 863€


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> naja du hast ja auch nicht verstanden wie sie einzustellen ist. Man brauch auch kein Auto nur im ersten Gang fahren, wenn es mehrere gibt. Aber das hatten wir doch schon. Freu dich doch einfach über deine Palit. Ist doch ne super Karte und belass es doch jetzt einfach dabei und rede doch nicht diesen Blödsinn.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle gar nicht auf solche "übertiebene" Kommentare antworten, habe Spaß mit deiner G1 und wenn andere meinen, dass Sie einem Düsenjet gleicht, sollen sie halt von der G1 abstand halten, so einfach ist das.

Ist halt nur blöd für diejenigen, die sich für die G1 interessieren und durch solche Kommentare vom Kauf abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zukosan, ich weiß nicht warum du ständig pikiert bist. Natürlich habe ich alles eingestellt. Lüfter auf 50% auf 45% 55 % wie auch immer, sie war mir zu laut und zu heiß. Aber du solltest das hier alles etwas entspannter sehen. Es geht ja hier nur um völlig überteuerte Grafikkarten die kein Mensch braucht und nicht über Politik. Lach doch mit und alles ist entspannt. Du bist zufrieden, ich bin zufrieden, Nvidia ist zufrieden alle sind zufrieden außer die Grichen (doch politisch).
Also bitte alles entspannt betrachten, dann läuft das auch.


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle gar nicht auf solche "übertiebene" Kommentare antworten, habe Spaß mit deiner G1 und wenn andere meinen, dass Sie einem Düsenjet gleicht, sollen sie halt von der G1 abstand halten, so einfach ist das.
> 
> Ist halt nur blöd für diejenigen, die sich für die G1 interessieren und durch solche Kommentare vom Kauf abgeschreckt werden.



Ach komm. Jeder erkennt den Sarkasmus.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kommt mal alle Runter. Ob die Karte wirklich zu einem passt merkt man so oder so erst nach dem Kauf. 
Und wenn man die G1 als sehr laut erlebt hat darf man das doch genau so schreiben. Dagegen stehen dann Aussagen, dass die Karte gut regelbar ist. 
Und Metaphern und Hyperbeln sind doch gängig wenn man mit ganzem Herzen bei der Sache ist


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ach komm. Jeder erkennt den Sarkasmus.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, aber solche Kommentare führen dazu, dass sich Leute, die sich für die Karte interessieren, sich für eine andere entscheiden, was ich persönlich schade finde, weil m.M.n. die G1 zu den besten 980 TIs gehört.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bedenkt aber eins, nicht nur die G1 ist manuell optimierbar, jede Karte ist das. Fehlt es der einen an Takt, kann man dagegen vorgehen, ist die andere zu laut, auch dagegen kann man vorgehen.
Die Frage ist jedoch, welche ist die leiseste/kühlste (inkl. VRM Temps) bei zB 1450MHz Boosttakt und verbraucht dabei am wenigsten.
Das Karten, die mit deutlich weniger Takt operieren, auch dazu neigen leiser/kühler/stromsparender zu agieren, ist verständlich, aber dies ist auch kein festgeschriebenes Gesetz.
Die Mischung machts halt am Ende.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also die leisesten, kühlsten und "besten" werden dann ganz sicher die Hof und die von Evga  da Wakü!


----------



## Duvar (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Den Preisfaktor musst du aber auch bedenken. Ich würde auch nur reine Luftkühler untereinander vergleichen.


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat sich jetzt außer Agent und mir noch jemand eine Palit geholt und einen Biosflash gemacht? Mir kitzelt es in den Finger aber ich trau mich nicht.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich sehe gerade die MSI hat auch 2x 8 Pin, das heißt die müsste ja so viel Potenzial wie die G1 haben? Puh, dann bin ich echt Froh das ich zur MSI gegriffen hab!


----------



## zukosan (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hat sich jetzt außer Agent und mir noch jemand eine Palit geholt und einen Biosflash gemacht? Mir kitzelt es in den Finger aber ich trau mich nicht.



mit Biosflash weiß ich nicht, aber bei Hardwareluxx sind im Forum schon mehrere mit der Palit. Frag doch mal dort.


----------



## bisonigor (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade die MSI hat auch 2x 8 Pin, das heißt die müsste ja so viel Potenzial wie die G1 haben? Puh, dann bin ich echt Froh das ich zur MSI gegriffen hab!


MSI bittet auch gute Stromversorgung und höheren PT, aber wenn man die an die Grenze treibt, ist vorbei mit leise und kühl, da ist der Kühler überfordert, also ich komme mit 70% Drehzahl an die 80° heran bei 1500Mhz und mein Exemplar brauch 2,36V dafür. 

Natürlich schaut bei so einem Chip, wie zukosan hat alles anders aus, weil der sehr effizient ist, aber das ist ein Einzelfall, das soll man auch berücksichtigen!!! Es gibt sehr wenige, die das können und nicht jeder G1 ist so perfekt, das ist die Realität!
Deswegen ist deine Karte so gut,leise und kühl zukosan!!

FÃ¼nf Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Krass für 1500 MHz braucht meine Palit 1.193v und bleibt bei 69c. Verrückt wie unterschiedlich die GPUs sind.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Dann hoffe ich mal aufs beste und wenn nicht muss die Wakü das halt reißen. Bekommt der Chip halt ein bisschen mehr Saft.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann meine Palit Jetstream GTX980ti am Montag abholen, ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht.


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Palit Jetstream GTX980ti am Montag abholen, ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht.



Du wirst sie nicht hören. Ich hatte einen Stockboost von 1370 MHz.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Du wirst sie nicht hören. Ich hatte einen Stockboost von 1370 MHz.



Das ist super, ich freu mich schon!

Wird aber wohl nichts mit Preissenkungen der GTX980ti im europäischem Markt, oder?


----------



## defPlaya (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit gab es heute für 687 Eur glaube ich. Die Tagespreise schwenken gerade bei MF heftigst. Morgens kosten die 800 mittags 690 und dann 758. Ich habe lange gesucht und verglichen. Dann ist mir das aufgefallen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei MF sind die meist am günstigsten, wenn sie auch vorrätig sind.
Meine X3 Airboss habe ich für 692€ gekauft als sie verfügbar war.
Vorher und auch nachher bei nicht Verfügbarkeit, kostet sie 16€ mehr.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit (690€) war offiziell gar nicht lagernd trotzdem wurde sie am selben Tag verschickt.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe sie bei einem örtlichen Shop für 733 Euro reservieren lassen, bei Mindfactory muss ich 20 Euro Versandkosten inkl. ~7 Euro EPS Zuschlag dazuzahlen.
Wohne in Österreich.


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe mehrere Beiträge ausgeblendet, persönliche Streitigkeiten können gerne per PN weitergeführt werden.
Nun bitte wieder/weiter auf das Thema konzentrieren


----------



## CptSam (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@defPlaya und Atent123  ihr könnt die SuperJetstream also ohne Bedenken empfehlen? 
meine 780er is ja auch die SuperJetstream nur bin ich leicht unsicher ob es sich nicht doch lohnen würde auf die AMP! Extreme zu warten....
und auf was für einem Monitor zockt ihr bzw. in welcher Auflösung, bin nämlich am grübeln mir gleich noch nen UltraHD monitor mit zu bestellen.


----------



## DummBazz (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> MSI bittet auch gute Stromversorgung und höheren PT, aber wenn man die an die Grenze treibt, ist vorbei mit leise und kühl, da ist der Kühler überfordert, also ich komme mit 70% Drehzahl an die 80° heran bei 1500Mhz und mein Exemplar brauch 2,36V dafür.
> 
> Natürlich schaut bei so einem Chip, wie zukosan hat alles anders aus, weil der sehr effizient ist, aber das ist ein Einzelfall, das soll man auch berücksichtigen!!! Es gibt sehr wenige, die das können und nicht jeder G1 ist so perfekt, das ist die Realität!
> Deswegen ist deine Karte so gut,leise und kühl zukosan!!
> ...



wie hast du die denn an die grenze getrieben,kannste das mal genauer erklären?
kann denn jede msi,g1 ect sooo unterschiedlich sein?

interessant wäre es wenn alle den gleichen test mit gleicher software machen würden. die hitze und lautstärke schwanken so dermaßen das man sich kaum ein urteil bilden kann.
es gibt bestimmt auch welche die testen in 4k mit 8x aa und sagen das ne karte laut ist,wobei dann welche kommen und nur hd machen und behaupten wie leise und kühl ne karte ist.


----------



## bisonigor (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also FC4 sehr hoch+ 8x MSAA in1440p Auflösung mit 40+ FPS, um die GPU voll zu belasten. Jede GPU ist anders. Kann auch sein dass evga classified sogar langsamer ,oder besser gesagt weniger takfreudiger ist als ein Referenz-Modell


----------



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ALso meine MSI 6g gaming taktet bei hohen Temperaturen runter. Das geht garnicht.


----------



## defPlaya (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



CptSam schrieb:


> @defPlaya und Atent123  ihr könnt die SuperJetstream also ohne Bedenken empfehlen?
> meine 780er is ja auch die SuperJetstream nur bin ich leicht unsicher ob es sich nicht doch olohnen würde auf die AMP! Extreme zu warten....
> und auf was für einem Monitor zockt ihr bzw. in welcher Auflösung, bin nämlich am grübeln mir gleich noch nen UltraHD monitor mit zu bestellen.



Zu 159%


----------



## Atent123 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



CptSam schrieb:


> @defPlaya und Atent123  ihr könnt die SuperJetstream also ohne Bedenken empfehlen?
> meine 780er is ja auch die SuperJetstream nur bin ich leicht unsicher ob es sich nicht doch lohnen würde auf die AMP! Extreme zu warten....
> und auf was für einem Monitor zockt ihr bzw. in welcher Auflösung, bin nämlich am grübeln mir gleich noch nen UltraHD monitor mit zu bestellen.



Ich zocke auf nem UHD Monitor und ja ich kann die Karte empfehlen.


----------



## pascha953 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> ALso meine MSI 6g gaming taktet bei hohen Temperaturen runter. Das geht garnicht.




Stelle im MSI Afterburner den Temp. Limit etwas höher, so 80 oder 85 °C müsste reichen


----------



## Spreed (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die GTX980TI MSI 6G hatte anscheinend grad einen netten Preisverfall.
In Österreich von ~800€ auf 730€ runter!


----------



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Stelle im MSI Afterburner den Temp. Limit etwas höher, so 80 oder 85 °C müsste reichen



Hmm das scheint default schon bei 83 grad zu stehen...


----------



## parad0xr (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sagt mal Evga gibt ja selbst Garantie nach Übertakten sowie nach einem Kühlertausch. Geben sie auch diese Garantie auf ihre Evga GTX 980Ti mit dem Referenzkühler? Mir gefällt der Support sowie die Garantie, allerdings finde ich den ACX 2.0 nicht  soooo geil. Ich hatte vor mir von Evga das Referenzmodell zu holen und ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV zu montieren. Den kann man ja Rückstandslos entfernen da kein Wärmeleitkleber mehr verwendet wird. Der Kühler kostet knappe 50€ und die Referenzkarte von Evga aktuell ist bei 700€. 750€ für einen super Kühler sowie der Evga Support/Garantie finde ich sehr intressant, was meint ihr?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jop darauf geben die Garantie


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

WArum sollten sie da auch keine Garantie drauf geben?


----------



## Warlock54 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Sagt mal Evga gibt ja selbst Garantie nach Übertakten sowie nach einem Kühlertausch. Geben sie auch diese Garantie auf ihre Evga GTX 980Ti mit dem Referenzkühler? Mir gefällt der Support sowie die Garantie, allerdings finde ich den ACX 2.0 nicht  soooo geil. Ich hatte vor mir von Evga das Referenzmodell zu holen und ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV zu montieren. Den kann man ja Rückstandslos entfernen da kein Wärmeleitkleber mehr verwendet wird. Der Kühler kostet knappe 50€ und die Referenzkarte von Evga aktuell ist bei 700€. 750€ für einen super Kühler sowie der Evga Support/Garantie finde ich sehr intressant, was meint ihr?



Eine geile Idee! Das einzig negative an dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV wäre dann aber, dass der auch im IDLE läuft, und zwar mit 500RPM. 
Die meisten Custom-Designs schalten die Lüfter im IDLE komplett aus. Habt ihr einen Plan für die Abschaltung der Arctic Cooling Lüfter im Idle? Wie könnte man das lösen ?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo erstmal,
heute ist meine Palit GTX 980 ti SuperJetstream gekommen.
Hab dann mit dem MSI Afterburner das Powertarget auf 110% gestellt und den Core Clock um 130Mhz erhöht womit der Boost bei ca.1500Mhz landet und da auch stabil bleibt.Einige Benchmarks gemacht und meine Settings in den Spielen auf 4K umgestellt und angespielt,bin restlos begeistert.
Die Karte ist selbst unter Vollast richtig leise,die temps blieben  bei diesem Wetter unter 72°.
Wer eine leise und potente GTX 980ti sucht kann hier mMn bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Nachdem ich hier wochenlang stiller Mitleser war und viel nützliches mitnehmen konnte wollte ich mein Feedback mal hierlassen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> heute ist meine Palit GTX 980 ti SuperJetstream gekommen.
> Hab dann mit dem MSI Afterburner das Powertarget auf 110% gestellt und den Core Clock um 130Mhz erhöht womit der Boost bei ca.1500Mhz landet und da auch stabil bleibt.Einige Benchmarks gemacht und meine Settings in den Spielen auf 4K umgestellt und angespielt,bin restlos begeistert.
> Die Karte ist selbst unter Vollast richtig leise,die temps blieben  bei diesem Wetter unter 72°.
> ...



Glaubst Du dass ein 500 Watt Netzteil  soviel packt?
Ich habe mir erst soeben das besorgt:
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also Powertarget auf 110 und den Boost schnell um 130 Mhz erhöht oder bist Du in 10 Mhz Schritten raufgegangen?


----------



## parad0xr (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Warlock54 schrieb:


> Eine geile Idee! Das einzig negative an dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV wäre dann aber, dass der auch im IDLE läuft, und zwar mit 500RPM.
> Die meisten Custom-Designs schalten die Lüfter im IDLE komplett aus. Habt ihr einen Plan für die Abschaltung der Arctic Cooling Lüfter im Idle? Wie könnte man das lösen ?



Dort wird ja auch gesagt das man die Lüfterkurve mit einer Software selber nachjustieren kann. Die Frage ist eben in welchem Ausmaß man  dies machen kann. Vielleicht kann man ja sogar die Lüfterkruve derartig anpassen das sie erst bei 60C° angeht. Weiß ich leider nicht, da ich bis jetzt kein Arctic Cooler benutzt habe.


----------



## katajama (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So melde mich heute nochmal zu Wort.

Hatte heute den Luxus neben der Palit Super Jetstream diese mit der MSI Gaming zu vergleichen.

Die Palit läuft ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1500 Mhz Boost, die MSI schmiert bei etwa 1450 Mhz ab.

Lautstärke ist bei beiden super.

Der Kühler der Palit ist hochwertiger, da die VRM platte per Heatpipe im Gesamtkühler intergriert ist.

Kühler Höhe und Breite: Palit Standard Höhe -  2,75 Slot / MSI Standard +1,5 cm (non Ref)- 2 Slot.

Ich weis nicht ob der bessere ASIC Wert der PAlit eine Rolle spielt (76,5 zu 67,5 MSI), ist aber wohl der bessere Chip - glückssache halt.

Da ich die Palit auch etwa 30€ güstiger bekommen habe, ist die MSI wieder verpackt und geht zurück, da die Palit das rundere Gesamtpackt bietet.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@RavionHD

Dein ausgewähltes Netzteil hab ich heute ebenfalls miteingebaut,da mein altes Be Quiet Pure Power L7/530W seinen Dienst getan hat.
Bin beruflich in der Elektrobranche tätig und habe schon allgemein einige Netzteile gesehen die größeren Schaden verursacht haben.
Nach 5 Jahren Betrieb wollte ich das Risiko eines Schadens bei  einer GPU für 700€ nicht eingehen und da ich eh immer teilweise aufrüste ist das halt sofort mit eingebaut worden.

Powertarget sofort auf 110% und erstmal um 100Mhz erhöht dannach schrittweise,wie mit meiner GTX 670 OC damals.
Bin nicht am extremübertakten interessiert aber die 1500Mhz Boost nehm ich halt gern mit,an der Spannung werd ich nicht drehen.
Asic 76,8% zur Info.


System:
i5-2500K (4,4Ghz)mit Artic Freezer 13
Asrock Z68 pro3
8 GB Ram Corsair 1333 Mhz
Corsair Carbide 500R

Auf Dauer müssen die Gehäuselüfter/CPU Kühler nochmal getauscht werden.


----------



## defPlaya (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> So melde mich heute nochmal zu Wort.
> 
> Hatte heute den Luxus neben der Palit Super Jetstream diese mit der MSI Gaming zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Ohne Spannungserhöhung? Das ist Krass. Glückwunsch. Willkommen im Palit Club hehe!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> ..........



Wie viel Metall ist den im Kühler verbaut wie dicht sind die Lamellen ? Gerne im Vergleich zur MSI... So ungefähr ? 
Welche Karte ist schwerer und wie viel ? Möchte keine Genauen Angaben nur ne Abschätzung. 

(Ich hatte noch nie ne Jetstream in der Hand deswegen frag ich)

Die Palit hört sich bis jetzt supi an und könnte bei mir in die engere Auswahl kommen


----------



## Atent123 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie viel Metall ist den im Kühler verbaut wie dicht sind die Lamellen ? Gerne im Vergleich zur MSI... So ungefähr ?
> Welche Karte ist schwerer und wie viel ? Möchte keine Genauen Angaben nur ne Abschätzung.
> 
> (Ich hatte noch nie ne Jetstream in der Hand deswegen frag ich)
> ...



Die GTX 980ti Super Jetstream ist eine 2,5 Slot Karte.
Sie wird allerdings häufig als 2 oder 3 Slot gelistet.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die GTX 980ti Super Jetstream ist eine 2,5 Slot Karte.
> Sie wird allerdings häufig als 2 oder 3 Slot gelistet.



Also darf ich davon ausgehen, dass der Kühler nicht so "mini" ist wie er auf den Bildern aussieht ?
Irgendwie sieht die Karte nämlich mehr nach Case als Kühler aus.


----------



## CptSam (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So meine Jetstream ist reserviert  nächste Woche nur noch in Laden und abholen 
@Blizzard_Mamba  
die Karte ist ja schon 2,5 Slots breit und n bissle höher als normal ist sie auch, dafür hat man aber ne leise/kühle/leistungsstarke Graka
ist kein "mini"-kühler nein


----------



## lg36 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> ALso meine MSI 6g gaming taktet bei hohen Temperaturen runter. Das geht garnicht.



Das habe ich schon öffter gelesen mittlerweile !!! 

Ich würde die Finger von der MSI lassen!

Von der Palit hört man dagegen nur gutes! Wenn ich kein Custom PCB wollen würde, hätte ich sie mir schon bestellt!


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon öffter gelesen mittlerweile !!!
> 
> Ich würde die Finger von der MSI lassen!
> 
> Von der Palit hört man dagegen nur gutes! Wenn ich kein Custom PCB wollen würde, hätte ich sie mir schon bestellt!


runtertakten bei zu hohen temps is doch völig normal... ich  hoffe du meintest das ironisch xD
aber jetzt mal was anderes hat palit mal wider nen pcb ohne spulenfipen? waren bei den lezten generationen ja eig imer di pcbs mitm lautesten fipsen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jede 980Ti taktet sich bei hohen Temps runter, oder meint ihr so 70°C  ? 
Die Palit würde mich echt gefallen aber 1.) Keinerlei Support von seitens des Herstellers 2.) Ref. PCB


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jede 980Ti taktet sich bei hohen Temps runter, oder meint ihr so 70°C  ?
> Die Palit würde mich echt gefallen aber 1.) Keinerlei Support von seitens des Herstellers 2.) Ref. PCB


falsch ned nur jede 980 ti... JEDE halbwegs aktuele graka tut das... ich meine das diese funktion schon seit den gtx 200 series gab... frühere biose habe ich noch nicht bearbeitet... daher weis ich nicht ob da auch nen droselmudos drin ist...
und das ist auch ggut so... sonst wäre so manchen wegen lüfterausfal oder so beim zockn die karte kaput gegangen dirch zu hohe temps


----------



## lg36 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hab mich blöd ausgedrückt! 

Im luxx hat zb. einer geschriben das sie bei ihm schon bei 70-75 runter taktet! Im Grunde genommen habe ich noch von keinem User gehört das seine 980ti runter taktet bis auf die jenigen die eine MSI haben. Die Temps sind bei ihr nicht gerade berauschend. Bei dem Wetter und in jedem Gehäuse kommt die Palit bis jetzt am besten zurecht!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> falsch ned nur jede 980 ti... JEDE halbwegs aktuele graka tut das... ich meine das diese funktion schon seit den gtx 200 series gab... frühere biose habe ich noch nicht bearbeitet... daher weis ich nicht ob da auch nen droselmudos drin ist...
> und das ist auch ggut so... sonst wäre so manchen wegen lüfterausfal oder so beim zockn die karte kaput gegangen dirch zu hohe temps



Habe ich je gesagt, dass andere Karten das nicht standardmäßig machen ?  
Was geht denn mit dir ab ?  
throttling gibt es seit Ewigkeiten, es ging mir nur darum ob die MSI möglicherweise ein niedrigeres Temp target hat...

@Ig36 es könnte auch das Powertarget sein, da sich mit Temp der wiederstand verändert.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Habe ich je gesagt, dass andere Karten das nicht standardmäßig machen ?
> Was geht denn mit dir ab ? [emoji38]
> throttling gibt es seit Ewigkeiten, es ging mir nur darum ob die MSI möglicherweise ein niedrigeres Temp target hat...


wiso was sol mit mir abgen?
häte ja sein könen das dus nich wustest daher wolte ichs mal erwänen... darf ich dich oder^^
und droselung gibbts ewig jop...200 sersies ist ewig her...ag ja das is di älteste karte di ich mit nibitor bearbeitet hab...lbs noch ältere haben weis ich ned... di ehre hate ich noch ned^^

aber hab auch schon von evga und gigabyte 980/tis gelesen das si runtertakkten aufgrund der temps... ausschlagebend ist eben di raumtemp


----------



## bisonigor (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nachdem ich die MSI getestet habe und die genau so wie Referenz  nicht weit über 1500Mhz kam, hab ich die zurückgeschickt und Hydro Copper bestellt. Praktisch ist sowie so egal, ob die Karte 1450 oder 1550 Mhz mit macht, hab dann endlich meine Ruhe und kann die sofort an die Wasserkühlung anschließen


----------



## bisonigor (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> runtertakten bei zu hohen temps is doch völig normal... ich  hoffe du meintest das ironisch xD
> aber jetzt mal was anderes hat palit mal wider nen pcb ohne spulenfipen? waren bei den lezten generationen ja eig imer di pcbs mitm lautesten fipsen



Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die MSI geht bei erreichen ca. 65° eine Stufe runter und genauso bei 75°, obwohl PT und TT angehoben waren und außer Reichweite.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die MSI geht bei erreichen ca. 65° eine Stufe runter und genauso bei 75°, obwohl PT und TT angehoben waren und außer Reichweite.



Bei 65° schon !?  

Ist das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab!


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich freu mich auf meine Palit Superjetstream, am Dienstag habe ich sie dann endlich.

Man hört ja nur Gutes von der Karte von euch.


----------



## lg36 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Leute jedes mal wenn ich diese Seite hier neu lade, schreit Avast bei mir das er eine bedrohung gefunden hat, WTF !?!?


----------



## Sharijan (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wieso schneidet die MSI in den Reviews dann bisher so gut ab? Ich hab mir jetzt die MSI bestellt und grad erst meine Fury X zurückgeschickt, MF killt mich wenn ich gleich die nächste Karte zurückschicke.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schwer vorstellbar das die MSI bei 65°C drosselt.
Ich würd auch sagen das es sich hier eher um das Powertarget handelt.
Mit welchem Programm hast du denn das angeboten?
Der Afterburner hat bei meiner Inno3D auch nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Das EVGA-Tool funktionierte ohne Probleme.


----------



## bisonigor (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar das die MSI bei 65°C drosselt.
> Ich würd auch sagen das es sich hier eher um das Powertarget handelt.
> Mit welchem Programm hast du denn das angeboten?
> Der Afterburner hat bei meiner Inno3D auch nicht wirklich funktioniert.
> Das EVGA-Tool funktionierte ohne Probleme.



Mit Afterburner, ich berichte aber von meinem Exemplar und der Takt ging bei 63-65° von  1353 Mhz auf 1340 Mhz runter.


----------



## Sharijan (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, wie man liest haben Reviewers eine "angepasste" Karte von MSI zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, die sich von den Retail unterscheidet. So kann man die Karten von den Reviewern das PT auf 120 anstatt 109 anheben. Eine Frechheit sowas!


----------



## Ikarius (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also meine MSI geht bei 75 grad runter und deshalb geht die Karte auch wieder zurück. Die g1 macht das zwar nicht, aber die ist mir zu laut. Vielleicht doch mal der Palit eine Chance geben?

ABER: Sowohl mit der ms, als auch mit der g1 stürzt Witcher 3 bei mir regelmäßig ab. 

edit: Gibt es von der Palit schon reviews?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sharijan schrieb:


> So, wie man liest haben Reviewers eine "angepasste" Karte von MSI zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, die sich von den Retail unterscheidet. So kann man die Karten von den Reviewern das PT auf 120 anstatt 109 anheben. Eine Frechheit sowas!



WAS  ?  
Ich glaube es hackt. Die das ist doch Betrug


----------



## Gromir (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sharijan schrieb:


> So, wie man liest haben Reviewers eine "angepasste" Karte von MSI zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, die sich von den Retail unterscheidet. So kann man die Karten von den Reviewern das PT auf 120 anstatt 109 anheben. Eine Frechheit sowas!



Ui, haste nen Link?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Entweder MSI bescheißt und verkauft den Kunden 109% Karten statt 120% oder es sind ~10% von den 120 ins Offset gewandert


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Entweder MSI bescheißt und verkauft den Kunden 109% Karten statt 120% oder es sind ~10% von den 120 ins Offset gewandert


wo ligt das prob das per biosmod wider zu korigiren?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wo ligt das prob das per biosmod wider zu korigiren?


Nicht jeder will am BIOS rumbasteln.
Was für dich kein Problem ist, wollen andere halt nicht machen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wo ligt das prob das per biosmod wider zu korigiren?



Gibt MSI darauf Garantie ?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Gibt MSI darauf Garantie ?



Keiner gibt Garantie.
Wenn du am Bios herumfummelst und die Karte daraufhin im Arsch ist, hast du 800€ durchs Klo gespült.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner gibt Garantie.
> Wenn du am Bios herumfummelst und die Karte daraufhin im Arsch ist, hast du 800€ durchs Klo gespült.



Das war eine rhetorische Frage


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keiner gibt Garantie.
> Wenn du am Bios herumfummelst und die Karte daraufhin im Arsch ist, hast du 800€ durchs Klo gespült.



Wenn du sie aber nicht dabei kaputt machst, hast du bei EVGA immer noch Garantie.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie aber nicht dabei kaputt machst, hast du bei EVGA immer noch Garantie.



Wo das denn?
Wenn du das Bios verhaust, ist sie im Eimer.
Wäre das nicht der Fall, könntest du sie mit einem erneuten Bios Flash wieder zum Laufen kriegen.


----------



## Sharijan (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich finde den Artikel der das genau erwähnt gerade nicht, aber z.b bei dem guru3D Review sieht man wie die auf 120PT erhöhen können. Auch das zurücktakten erwähnt kein einziger reviewer.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das war eine rhetorische Frage


wen interesiert das?
bei den meisten fehlern kanst du das bios zurücklashen und es ist dir nicht unbeingt nachweisbar... nur wenige karten haben nen totalschaden und funktioniren garnimmer...


Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Gibt MSI darauf Garantie ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem ein neues BIOS zu flashen. Ich habe sogar selbst schon mein Bios gemoddet (is aber schon länger her) 
Aber es ist nunmal so, dass sich eine solche OC Karte unter Luft nur Lohnt, wenn man out of the Box ein höheres Powertarget will. Ob ich ne Ref Karte oder ne Custom BIOS modde unter Luft werden die sich wenig geben.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?
> Wenn du das Bios verhaust, ist sie im Eimer.
> Wäre das nicht der Fall, könntest du sie mit einem erneuten Bios Flash wieder zum Laufen kriegen.


Du kannst auch einen Fehler haben, bei dem nicht alles gleich kaputt ist.
Wenn sie dann nach dem zurückflashen aufs originale BIOS nicht läuft, kannst du sie einschicken.
Wurde so auch schon mehrmals bestätigt.


----------



## bisonigor (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Overclocking The Graphics Card

Da geht PT bis 120% meine ging bis 109%, hab nach neuem BIOS nachgeschaut, gibst nicht, mit evga precision x 16 ging es auch nur bis 109%, aber sogar mit 1518Mhz und 2,36V + Speicher 3850Mhz bin ich im FC4 nicht über 105% gekommen, es entspricht nicht zu normalen  109% sonder ca. 120% glaube ich!!! Ich schätze, dass die jetzigen 109% sind in Wirklichkeit 120%


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einen Fehler haben, bei dem nicht alles gleich kaputt ist.
> Wenn sie dann nach dem zurückflashen aufs originale BIOS nicht läuft, kannst du sie einschicken.
> Wurde so auch schon mehrmals bestätigt.



Ich rede davon, dass die Karte nicht mehr erkannt wird, also kein erneutes Bios Flashen mehr geht.
Dann ist die Karte im Eimer und das ersetzt dir niemand.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Du kannst sie aber hinschicken und sie können versuchen dir wieder das originale BIOS draufzumachen.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



bisonigor schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Overclocking The Graphics Card
> 
> Da geht PT bis 120% meine ging bis 109%, hab nach neuem BIOS nachgeschaut, gibst nicht, mit evga precision x 16 ging es auch nur bis 109%, aber sogar mit 1518Mhz und 2,36V + Speicher 3850Mhz bin ich im FC4 nicht über 105% gekommen, es entspricht nicht zu normalen  109% sonder ca. 120% glaube ich!!! Ich schätze, dass die jetzigen 109% sind in Wirklichkeit 120%



Könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass MSI im BIOS der retail Version eine höhere TDP hinterlegt hat, als bei den review Versionen, aber das halte ich doch eher für unwahrscheinlich. Wäre meiner meinung nach nur sinnvoll, wenn die Karte schon bei werks-OC ins powerlimit läuft.
Könnte man ja eig auch rausfinden, wenn jemand mit der review Version mal im Bios nachschaut, welcher Wert als TDP eingetragen ist, sowohl bei 100% als auch bei 120%. Und dann dasselbe Spiel bei der retail Variante.


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nicht alles wird vom PT / TT geregelt, die Karte hat intern auch ein paar Faktoren.


----------



## TSR2000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey,
mich interessiert die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra.

Gibt es da schon Erfahrungsberichte?
Aktuell habe ich eine R 290 Vapor X, die Frage ist, wenn ich tauschen würde, brauche ich ein stärkeres NT (aktuell be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4, der Rest vom Fest: i7 4790K ohne OC, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5,  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3).

Die nächste Frage geht ums zurück schicken. Hier reden immer alle vom testen und zurück schicken. Innerhalb welches Zeitraumes macht Ihr das? Innerhalb der 14 Tage, die man bei Onlinekäufen eh hat, oder sind die Händler da kulanter?
Klar, kommt auf den Händler und die AGB´s an.
Wie sind hier die Erfahrungswerte?
Gruß Till


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mir hat Mindfactory den Account gesperrt weil ich eine FuryX wegen Pumpenfiepen zurückgeschickt habe. Lächerlich und auch kindische Reaktion da AMD den Händlern den Ausfall aufgrund defekter Pumpen bezahlt. 
Das sind soweit meine Erfahrungen mit der gesetzlichen Rücksendemöglichkeit


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Normalerweise wird dein MF Konto entsperrt, wenn du mal bei denen im Forum nachfragst.


----------



## TSR2000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@MfDoom, das klingt ja alles andere als gut...


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Manche Shops sperren ein wenn man es zu oft tut


----------



## TSR2000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hab ich auch schon mal von Amazon gehört...


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

https://forum.mindfactory.de/t32821-gesperrten-user-accounts-bitte-beachten.html


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Dort habe ich mich schon gemeldet


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Hey,
> mich interessiert die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra.
> 
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungsberichte?
> ...



Die ist sehr leise und die SpaWas werden relativ warm.
Allerdings musste ich bei mir erstmal den einen Lüfter ab und wieder dran bauen, da das haltende Gehäuse krumm festgeklipst war.
Ein neues Netzteil brauchst du nicht, dein jetziges reicht locker.

Wenn du Online bestellst, hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.
Manche Händler gewähren auch 30 Tage.


----------



## TSR2000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ok, danke erstmal. Ich habe gerade gehört, dass das NT auch passen sollte (DANKE nochmals...).


----------



## noomilicios (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Entgegen aller Vernunft, hab ich mal die  EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified beim käsekönig vorbestellt. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das sie wirklich ab dem 14.07. verfügbar ist und das schnell nen Fullblock dafür rauskommt...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mir hat Mindfactory den Account gesperrt weil ich eine FuryX wegen Pumpenfiepen zurückgeschickt habe. Lächerlich und auch kindische Reaktion da AMD den Händlern den Ausfall aufgrund defekter Pumpen bezahlt.
> Das sind soweit meine Erfahrungen mit der gesetzlichen Rücksendemöglichkeit



Das macht Mind Factory öfters mal. Einfach in dem Laden nichts mehr bestellen.


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das macht Mind Factory öfters mal. Einfach in dem Laden nichts mehr bestellen.


ganz deiner meinung... sie sind zwar oft biliger wie z.b. caseking... jedoch:
ist der suport grausam... hab wegen nem mb das mir als neuware verkauft und als gebraucht sowie defekt zugeschickt wurde 3tage mit dem suport telefonirt... stel sich das einer vor... bei der lage das ich schon bei aupacken viele kratzer verbogene pins sowi abschürfungen an der sockelhalterung finden konte...
ich bestel da nix mer...das is reine kundenverarsche


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal gucken was MF zu meiner 980Ti sagt... Habe in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel zurück gehen lassen 

Es gibt ja auch noch andere Händler. MF hat halt wirklich nur super Preise.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sie haben die günstigsten Preise wobei sich das oft im Bereich unter einem € bewegt. Es gibt noch andere Händler, das stimmt. Die ersten 4 in der Liste bei Geizhals sind aber alle Tochterfirmen von Mindfactory.
Sie haben sich auf jeden Fall schnell gemeldet, mein Account ist wieder freigeschaltet.

"Durch einen internen Fehler konnten Sie nicht auf Ihr Konto zugreifen.
Wir haben diesen Fehler zwischenzeitlich behoben und bitten vielmals um Entschuldigung."


----------



## homer2123 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hi ich wollte mal fragen welche ihr im Moment empfehlen würdet aufgrund von Verfügbarkeit ?

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der G1 Gaming und der Palit Superjetstream .

Allerdings ließt man ja bei den Tests das die G1 gaming ziemlich laut sein soll und von der Palit superjetstream habe ich leider noch keinen test gefunden.

Die Airboss versionen von inno3d sind ja derzeit noch nirgendwo erhältlich


----------



## lg36 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte mal fragen welche ihr im Moment empfehlen würdet aufgrund von Verfügbarkeit ?
> 
> Ich schwanke gerade zwischen der G1 Gaming und der Palit Superjetstream .
> 
> ...



Über die Palit gibt's eig. nur gutes zum berichten, kannst ohne bedenken zugreifen!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Laut den Benutzern hier, ist die politische sehr leise.
Bei der Inno musst du Glück haben.
Als ich meine bestellt habe, war sie vielleicht ne halbe Stunde verfügbar.


----------



## iLastRescue (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe die Msi bestellt , aber ich höre zurzeit nur schlechtes über sie sollte ich die Bestellung stornieren?


----------



## PiratePerfection (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



noomilicios schrieb:


> Entgegen aller Vernunft, hab ich mal die  EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified beim käsekönig vorbestellt. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das sie wirklich ab dem 14.07. verfügbar ist und das schnell nen Fullblock dafür rauskommt...



Auf die bin ich auch schon scharf nur hab ich die Hoffnung das da der Preis noch was runter geht 

____

Bin etwas verwundert das Mindfactory EVGA aus dem Sortiment genommen hat oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Ich habe die Msi bestellt , aber ich höre zurzeit nur schlechtes über sie sollte ich die Bestellung stornieren?



das wäre??
hab nur klare kaufempfehlungen gelesen

ps: wir reden doch über die MSI 980 ti Gaming 6G oder


----------



## lg36 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Ich habe die Msi bestellt , aber ich höre zurzeit nur schlechtes über sie sollte ich die Bestellung stornieren?



Lass sie mal kommen und probiere sie aus, später kannst du sie ja noch immer tauschen! 

Aber stimmt, bis jetzt habe ich nur von einem User aus dem CB Forum gelesen das sie zu empfehlen ist ansonsten ist eig. jeder unzufrieden mit der MSI!


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die User-Meldungen über die MSI machen mich auch stutzig, da Guru3D und TechPowerUP _hervorragend_ bis _sehr gut _vergeben haben


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

leise - taktet auf ü1500 mhz 
was wurde beanstandet?


----------



## PiratePerfection (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn die anderen Referenzkarten im Vergleich zur EVGA nicht alle so gut aussehen würden könnte ich mich auch viel leichter entscheiden  ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

optisch sind alle im rahmen ausser die Inno3D 980ti HerculeZ X3 bzw. Accelero Hybrid S treffen meinen geschmack überhaupt nicht


----------



## noomilicios (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Auf die bin ich auch schon scharf nur hab ich die Hoffnung das da der Preis noch was runter geht



Die Hoffnung hatte ich auch zuerst, vor allem da einige bei OCN die Karte bei kurzzeitiger Verfügbarkeit  für 699-750$ geschossen haben (amazon.com und newegg wenn ich recht gelesen hab) aber da ich keine Lust habe bis August zu warten bis die Karten in vernünftiger Stückzahl verfübar sind und dann vlt. bis zur/knapp unter die 800€ marke rutschen, zahle ich halt mehr. War bisher immer so, wer zuerst kauft zahlt mehr 



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Die User-Meldungen über die MSI machen mich auch stutzig, da Guru3D und TechPowerUP _hervorragend_ bis _sehr gut _vergeben haben



Offenbar haben die Karten die an Reviewer gingen nen anderes Bios, gibt bei OCN einige User bei denen das PT nur bis 109% geht und nicht wie in den Reviews bis 120%, kann das jemand bestätigen ?

Quelle OCN


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe nur gehört, dass das absolute PT geändert wurde, so dass die 120 % der Tester den jetzigen 109 % entsprechen - mhm ..

Bin kurz davor die Palit für 709 € zu schießen


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

wenn der takt trotzdem bei 1500 gehalten werden kann ist das doch banane oder? technisch gesehen meine ich


----------



## Lori78 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> optisch sind alle im rahmen ausser die Inno3D 980ti HerculeZ X3 bzw. Accelero Hybrid S treffen meinen geschmack überhaupt nicht



Bei der X3 kannst du auch die Metallapplikationen entfernen


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich warte auf einen brauchbaren Test der Asus Strix.
Da kommt ja gar nichts.


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Heute kam meine MSI Pt ist echt bei 109 schluss, Temp im Idle bei Lüfter aus 49°C und Furmark war jetzt max 75°C, Lautstärke ist auf jeden Fall angenehm

E: auf jeden Fall taktet sie echt schon hart runter ab 65°C und das stört mich gerade ziemlich


----------



## Wanderer1980 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

dh in Mhz?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sobald das Geld für die Inno3D wider da ist gibt es bei mir entweder die Palit, oder eine EVGA Classified... 
Die Palit scheint ja schon sehr gut verfügbar zu sein.  

Die ASUS Strix interessiert mich Technisch auch sehr, aber da ich mit ASUS keine Geschäfte mehr mache bleibt es bei dem akademischen Interesse


----------



## Dark-Freak (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

darf ich fragen was ihr von der
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme hält?
oder die Normale 
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!
?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja in dem Test den ich gesehen habe hat die AMP! Extreme miserabel abgeschnitten. (Damit meine ich gemessen an den Erwartungen)
Auf dem Papier ist die Karte ein Monster aber anscheinend fällt das Ding hinter den Erwartungen zurück


----------



## lg36 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja in dem Test den ich gesehen habe hat die AMP! Extreme miserabel abgeschnitten. (Damit meine ich gemessen an den Erwartungen)
> Auf dem Papier ist die Karte ein Monster aber anscheinend fällt das Ding hinter den Erwartungen zurück



Stimmt, ich würds gar nicht Riskieren! 

Die normale AMP ist sicher eine gute GPU. Den Kühler habe ich auf meiner alten 970er gehabt und war sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten wird sie nicht viel mehr als die andern können und hat auch "nur" ein Ref. PCB. 

Tr. würde ich dir die Palit empfehlen! Sie ist für das Geld ganz sicher die beste Wahl (709€) !


----------



## l3naxx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja in dem Test den ich gesehen habe hat die AMP! Extreme miserabel abgeschnitten. (Damit meine ich gemessen an den Erwartungen)
> Auf dem Papier ist die Karte ein Monster aber anscheinend fällt das Ding hinter den Erwartungen zurück



Welchen Test hast du denn gesehen?


----------



## lg36 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction


----------



## l3naxx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction



Und wo genau da soll die jetzt so miserabel im Gegensatz zu den anderen Customs abgeschnitten haben?


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Soo, Hirn erfolgreich deaktiviert, Palit für 715 € inkl. Versand bestellt .. ich bin von mir selbst schockiert


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine MSI Pt ist echt bei 109 schluss, Temp im Idle bei Lüfter aus 49°C und Furmark war jetzt max 75°C, Lautstärke ist auf jeden Fall angenehm
> 
> E: auf jeden Fall taktet sie echt schon hart runter ab 65°C und das stört mich gerade ziemlich



Dann entweder weg damit und z.B. die Gigabyte kaufen, die ein höheres Power Limit hat oder die MSI mit einem Bios Mod ausstatten, das das Power Limit anhebt.
Daran scheinen aber praktisch alle KArte zu kranken, selbst die Customer Karten haben ein zu stark limitierendes Power Limit.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Soo, Hirn erfolgreich deaktiviert, Palit für 715 € inkl. Versand bestellt .. ich bin von mir selbst schockiert



Ich finde es super, dass du dein Bankkonto fürs Team opferst.


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann entweder weg damit und z.B. die Gigabyte kaufen, die ein höheres Power Limit hat oder die MSI mit einem Bios Mod ausstatten, das das Power Limit anhebt.
> Daran scheinen aber praktisch alle KArte zu kranken, selbst die Customer Karten haben ein zu stark limitierendes Power Limit.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja finde ich auch, also wer einen Spendenkelch eröffnen will .. 

Nee im Ernst, ich habe mir die letzten Monate verhältnismäßig wenig geleistet und wollte einfach mal was Brachiales um Spaß zu haben  Mal sehen wie lange die Karte inkl. OC wirklich auf der Höhe der Zeit bleibt ..


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sag bescheid, wie sie ist, wenn du sie denn mal bekommen solltest -- das weiß man ja leider aktuell nicht. 
Sind bestimmt die Griechen dran Schuld.


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei Bf4 Core Clock+80 gibst sie mir konstant 1430Mhz Boost (im afterburner is der boost pfeil knapp bei 1300)
Das mit dem Pt ist dennoch unter aller Sau... 2x8Pin und dann stoppen die dich wegen sowas, man könnt viel mehr rausholen


----------



## Dark-Freak (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hirn auch ausgeschaltet und die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme bestellt werde euch auch auf den laufenden halten


----------



## l3naxx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Dark-Freak schrieb:


> Hirn auch ausgeschaltet und die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme bestellt werde euch auch auf den laufenden halten



Dito  Alternate?


----------



## Jolly91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hab da so ein Gefühl als hätte ich schon fast meine Ablösung für die Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 gefunden.

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Introduction


----------



## Sharijan (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn man hier das Forum so liest, gibt es irendwie nur "Schrott" Grafikkarten. Bisher wurde es geschafft glaub ich, an jeder 980ti was schlechtes zu finden.  Als "neutraler" Mitleser traut man sich schon gar nimmer eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## Dark-Freak (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



l3naxx schrieb:


> Dito  Alternate?



Jeps.
immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Alternate


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der Poststreik ist heute nacht zuende, Ihr werdet sicher alle eure Karten bekommen morgen oder übermorgen ..


----------



## defPlaya (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sharijan schrieb:


> Wenn man hier das Forum so liest, gibt es irendwie nur "Schrott" Grafikkarten. Bisher wurde es geschafft glaub ich, an jeder 980ti was schlechtes zu finden.  Als "neutraler" Mitleser traut man sich schon gar nimmer eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen.



Hmm Atent und ich können nur äußerst positiv über die Palit 980 Ti berichten. Meine läuft bei knapp 1500 MHz Boost und ist super leise.
BTW morgen kommt mein Corsair Graphit 760 V2 in schwarz juhuuuu.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hab heute meine MSI Gaming bekommen und die wird auf jeden Fall behalten 

Boosttakt mit ASIC 65% von 1303-1315MHz
Temperatur 70-75°C und das wirklich leise, meine Inno3D war noch einen Tick leiser, dafür hat die MSI kein Spulenfiepen.
Übertaktung mit dem EVGA Precision 5.3.5 absolut ohne Probleme.
1450MHz bei Werksspannung 1,174 - 1,187V und nützt dabei das Powerlimit vom Werk zu 94% aus.
Warum gemeckert wird das sich das Powerlimit nur auf 109% erhöhen lässt ist mir schleierhaft.
Wer mit der 980 Ti Probleme hat und den Afterburner verwendet, sollte mal ein anderes Tool probieren.
Der Takt wird bei mir problemlos gehalten, da gibts keinen Einbruch.


----------



## defPlaya (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kann es von den Programmen abhängig sein, wie gut die Grafikkarte übertaktet?


----------



## homer2123 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So habe mir auch eine Palit super jetstream bestellt war auch mit meinen jetstream 970 zufrieden aber hab mich jetzt doch entschieden ne single karte rein zu bauen


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Kann es von den Programmen abhängig sein, wie gut die Grafikkarte übertaktet?


Ich weiß nur das ich bei meiner Inno3D nach ein paar Minuten einen Treiberabsturz hatte wenn ich mit dem Afterburner die Lüfter manuell auf einen Wert gesetzt hab.
Hab dann auf das EVGA-Tool gewechselt und hab damit keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sharijan schrieb:


> Wenn man hier das Forum so liest, gibt es irendwie nur "Schrott" Grafikkarten. Bisher wurde es geschafft glaub ich, an jeder 980ti was schlechtes zu finden.  Als "neutraler" Mitleser traut man sich schon gar nimmer eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen.



Naja jede Karte hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile.

Was ich nicht verstehe, das sich alle so über das PT der MSI aufregen.
In den Reviews hatten die Karten ein PT von 120%, und?
Das sagt garnichts aus, wenn man nicht weiss bei wieviel Watt 100% erreicht sind.
Vielleicht hatten die im Test ein PT von 250W und die Retailkarten haben 300W.
Da kann sich jeder ausrechnen was besser ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



l3naxx schrieb:


> Und wo genau da soll die jetzt so miserabel im Gegensatz zu den anderen Customs abgeschnitten haben?



Richtig lesen! Erwartungen bezüglich der Karte nicht gemessen an den anderen Customs


----------



## TSR2000 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat hier nochmal jemand einen Link zu einem Test der Palit, bitte??? Danke!!!


----------



## l3naxx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Richtig lesen! Erwartungen bezüglich der Karte nicht gemessen an den anderen Customs



Was hast du denn für Erwartungen gehabt? Sie erreicht bei Boost Takt 72 Grad und hat bessere Temps als die MSI und  übertakten kannst du die auch auf 1500+Mhz


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



l3naxx schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Erwartungen gehabt? Sie erreicht bei Boost Takt 72 Grad und hat bessere Temps als die MSI und  übertakten kannst du die auch auf 1500+Mhz



1.) Die Karte ist dabei viel Lauter als ich und viele Andere erwartet haben.
2.) Die Karte ist dabei viel Lauter als ich und viele Andere erwartet haben.

Und das Testmuster von Guru hat die 1500MHz nicht mitgemacht  
Bei solchen Karten erwarte ich eigentlich Selektierte Chips aber naja...

Die Zotac ist bei mir immer noch in der engeren Auswahl aber sie muss sich eben auch an der 100€ billigeren Palit messen lassen, die anscheinend leiser ist.


----------



## Snowhack (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming bei 75C° und Boost 1475Mhz


Benchmark Firestrik von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haben eure Karten für GPU-Scores ?

@Blizzard_Mamba

für Selektiert Chips musst zu Gigabyte gehen  G1 Serie

With GPU Gauntlet™ Sorting, the Gigabyte SOC graphics card guarantees the higher overclocking capability in terms of excellent power switching.


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meine MSI Gaming bekommen und die wird auf jeden Fall behalten
> 
> Boosttakt mit ASIC 65% von 1303-1315MHz
> Temperatur 70-75°C und das wirklich leise, meine Inno3D war noch einen Tick leiser, dafür hat die MSI kein Spulenfiepen.
> ...



mit was haste die Stabilität getestet?


----------



## Ikarius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hatte bisher:

Die Gigabyte g1: Gute Leistung, aber mein Expemplar war EXTREM laut ab 70-75 grad. Kühler manuell auf 55 % ging nicht wegen Temps.

Die MSI 6g gaming: Lächerliche Karte. Taktet ab 70 grad einfach runter. Würde ich wirklich keinem empfehlen. 

Morgen kommt die Palit und ich hoffe damit hat die Odysee ein Ende. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Hatte bisher:
> 
> Die Gigabyte g1: Gute Leistung, aber mein Expemplar war EXTREM laut ab 70-75 grad. Kühler manuell auf 55 % ging nicht wegen Temps.
> 
> ...



Also meine hat den Boost von 1400-1450 in Bf4 nicht einmal unterbrochen (msi 6g) und bei über 70°C


----------



## Ikarius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Also meine hat den Boost von 1400-1450 in Bf4 nicht einmal unterbrochen (msi 6g) und bei über 70°C



Ich flame auch nicht alle Karten, weil ich es einfach nicht weiß. Ich weiß nur bei mir war es so und bei vielen anderen hat man das gleiche gehört. Vielleicht hast du Glück oder wir Pech. Ka.

Von der Palit hab ich jedenfalls bisher nur gutes gehört. Wenn die wieder nix wird, lass ich es sein mit der GTX 980 ti.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also meine Inno bleibt echt leise und die Temperaturen stören mich nicht so sehr .
Mal gucken inwieweit ich das Spulenfiepen noch wahrnehme, wenn mein Rechner wieder zusammengebaut ist und im Schreibtisch steht.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> mit was haste die Stabilität getestet?



Heaven Benchmark (mehrere Durchläufe, mit 1480MHz stürzt nach ca. einer Minute der Treiber ab)
Würd mich aber wundern wenn es in Spiele nicht auch stabil wäre.


----------



## Lori78 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal so in den Raum geworfen, welche 980 Ti würdet ihr für späteres SLI verwenden zwecks Lautstärke und Temps?
Einschränkung... man will nicht auf Wasserkühlung umsatteln


----------



## Ikarius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Aber komisch, dass nirgendwo im Netz einen Test der Palit gibt, obwohl sie schon so lang verfügbar ist. Avanciert langsam zum Geheimtipp.

@pcgh haltet euch mal ran


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum geworfen, welche 980 Ti würdet ihr für späteres SLI verwenden zwecks Lautstärke und Temps?
> Einschränkung... man will nicht auf Wasserkühlung umsatteln



Referenz


----------



## JayR91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ab 1460 ist bei mir Schluss im Firestrike, dann schmiert se ab 
naja hatte bei meiner cpu schon glück, beides soll wohl nicht sein


----------



## Lori78 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Referenz



Och neee  Will keine Referenz!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Och neee  Will keine Referenz!



Naja, für SLI ist DHE oder Wasser aber am Besten geeignet.
Oder du nimmst ne Hybridkarte.


----------



## Lori78 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, für SLI ist DHE oder Wasser aber am Besten geeignet.
> Oder du nimmst ne Hybridkarte.



Wollte nur eine neue Graka, kühl und leise, dann später eine zweite... 
Wenn ich die jetzt unter Wasser setze, dann muss der CPU auch, dann hier und da, schwups habe ich einen neuen Rechner  Ich kenn mich


----------



## Huggy2Bear (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

man die palit könnte es echt werden 
scheinen ja alle sehr zu frieden zu sein
wie sieht es denn in sachen support aus bei palit


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die CPU.
Wasserkühlung lohnt bei Grafikkarten richtig und die CPU mit einbinden ist nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## Lori78 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die CPU.
> Wasserkühlung lohnt bei Grafikkarten richtig und die CPU mit einbinden ist nicht wirklich teuer.



Was kostet denn derzeit eine gute Lösung ca? Meine letzte Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung ist sicherlich 9-10 Jahre her.


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ringe mit mir die 980 ti zuzulegen doch wenn ich meinen PC aufstocke möchte ich mir noch ne ssd + den gleichen RAM nochmal holen doch macht das mein Netzteil mit
würde gerne so wenig wie möglich ausgeben was gutes haben und es sollte leise sein

meine aktuelle config ist

i5-2500k
Asus p8p67
evga gtx 560 ti 448 cores classified
corsair 8gb ddr3-1600 lp vengance
Thermaltake overseer rx1
samsung hd301j oder so
und mein stein altes netzteil das bequiet bqt e5-550 W

PS würde gerne mal lange zeit alles auf max zocken können + supersampling oder/und downsampling nutzen mein monitor hat full hd


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Ringe mit mir die 980 ti zuzulegen doch wenn ich meinen PC aufstocke möchte ich mir noch ne ssd + den gleichen RAM nochmal holen doch macht das mein Netzteil mit
> würde gerne so wenig wie möglich ausgeben was gutes haben und es sollte leise sein
> 
> meine aktuelle config ist
> ...




Mit dem E5 kannst du keine Maxwell betreiben. Kauf dir z.B ein E10 500W oder vergleichbar. Der Rest passt dann schon 

Edit: Empfehle dir aber eher eine kleinere Karte und dann in 2 Jahren ne neue, hast du mehr von


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Christian91 schrieb:


> und mein stein altes netzteil das bequiet bqt e5-550 W



Das ist echt schon verdammt alt.
Das solltest du ersetzen. 
Gibt ja genug Netzteile, die brauchbar sind. Ansonsten einfach mal in der Netzteil Ecke einen Thread aufmachen und nachfragen,


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also sprich ne 980 die 970er soll ja so ein gewisses problem mit den Speicher haben.

Welche ti wäre den von der lautstärke und qualität ok muss halt sagen ich war mit der 560ti 448 classified sehr zufrieden und bin bis auf die lautstärke verwöhnt .


----------



## Huggy2Bear (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

passt zwar nicht zu thema aber wegen dem netzteil ich stehe vor dem selbe problem 
und warte momentan auf das neue p11 550w kostet das voraussichtlich das selbe wie ein p10 hat aber 80+ platin und ist noch leiser


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

CPU ist hoffentlich übertaktet, je nach Game sieht es dann wie folgt aus (hier bei Witcher 3) mit einer Titan X, denke die kann man gleichsetzen mit der 980 Ti: Wyniki procesorów (CPU test) – 1920 × 1080 Ultra (GeForce GTX Titan X) :: PCLab.pl
RAM würde ich erstmal bei 8GB bleiben, Netzteil muss ersetzt werden und SSD optional und nice to have.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

passt zwar nicht zu thema aber wegen dem netzteil ich stehe vor dem selbe problem 
und warte momentan auf das neue p11 550w kostet das voraussichtlich das selbe wie ein p10 hat aber 80+ platin und ist noch leiser


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Aktuellere CPUs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLs-sMteggg


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

CPU ist nicht übertaktet aber dann fange ich wieder an neuer sockel neues mainboard und dann sprenge ich das budget deftig 

wäre zwar nice to have aber das wäre zu crazy im mom


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Na übertakte die CPU, die lassen sich fantastisch übertakten die Sandys. Brauchst also keine neue CPU. Wenn die Grafiksettings bzw DSR noch hinzu kommt passt das schon.


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wann kommt das P11 550 W und wie lange würde so ein 550 W Netzteil langen wieviel Jahre ?

aber mit den Standardkühler kann ich das übertakten vergessen oder nicht ?


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sandy Bridge wird nicht so heiß wie zB Haswell, aber ein neuer Kühler wäre natürlich nicht verkehrt.
Schau mal unter CPU-Z wie viel Spannung ab Werk angelegt wird, wenn die CPU unter Last ist, kannst dir ja zB Cinebench dazu runterladen. Prime95 wäre vllt bissl zu hart^^
Bei dem 2500k welchen ich meiner Freundin kaufte, lagen ab Werk glaub ich 1.35V an unter Last, nun liegt die selbe Spannung an, jedoch bei 4.3GHz.
Sprich selbst ohne Spannungsanhebung ordentliches OC Potential. Einfach mal hier lesen oder nach anderen Tutorials googlen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wie lange würde mir jetzt eine gtx 980 ti im vergleich zu ner 980 oder 970 reichen das ich spiele maxout + supersampling und oder downsampling zocken kann


----------



## Gromir (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

*Kristallkugel rauskram* 
ahhh, jetzt seh ichs ganz klar vor mir. 
Ach nee, warte, es verschwimmt wieder.
Meinst du eine Europäische oder eine Afrikanische 980 Ti?


----------



## Christian91 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich meinte die gtx 980 ti ist ja immens von der Leistung, wenn ich mir überlege wie lange ich jetzt mit der gtx 560 ti 448 cores ausgekommen bin... 

denke ich mir halt so eine non plus Ultra karte langt mir ewig

 und bei ner gtx 970 kanns in 3 jahren wieder soweit sein und die gtx 980 soll ja nicht wesentlich besser sein

 ne Garantie möchte ich nicht so überschlagen aus den Erfahrungen habe ich gehofft das mir jemand was sagen kann


----------



## Gromir (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich denke, da wird keiner seine Hand ins Feuer für legen. Man weiß ja nicht, welche Spiele so in 1-2 Jahren rauskommen und welche Anforderungen die haben werden.


----------



## Duvar (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das Problem ist, mit einer so geilen Karte wie der 980 Ti, kommt man auf den Geschmack geiler Grafik und eventuell kommt dann noch ein 4K bzw UHD Monitor ins Haus.
Dementsprechend schnell geht die Leistung in den Keller, klar wird die 980 Ti länger halten als eine 970, die ist auch, falls man die übertaktet in etwa so schnell wie 2 GTX 970 Referenz Karten.
Wie ich schon sagte, falls du auf den Geschmack kommst, dann wird dir auch die 980 Ti demnächst nicht reichen, sobald es wieder neue und stärkere Karten gibt, weil wenn du einmal Blut geleckt hast, dann willste immer mehr.
Was meinste wie ich mich mit meiner 290 TriX OC zusammenreißen muss, bloß nicht die 980 Ti zu kaufen, zumal ich auf einem 4K Monitor spiele, welcher nochmal bessere Bilder liefert wie zB DSR bzw Softwarelösungen. (kostet aber dasselbe an Leistung).
Die Teile verlieren sooo schnell an wert, vor allem wenn man teurere Karten kauft und oft aufrüsten will und dies wird der Fall sein bzw stehen die Chancen sehr hoch.
Von dem her macht man auch ordentlich Verlust, wenn man wenigstens nicht 2-3 Jahre mit der Karte fährt, sondern jedes Jahr die alte verkauft und sich den neuen Topdogg gönnt.
Hätte ich jedoch eine 560 Ti, dann würde ich mir eine 980 Ti vermutlich gönnen, auch wenn ich diese Preise nicht gut heiße, nur so schlecht steht es nicht um mich mit meiner 290^^

Beispielrechnung: Sagen wir mal, man rüstet nach 2 Jahren auf und die Karten verlieren 50% an Wert.

Eine 700€ Karte wird man dann vllt für 350€ los (Verlust 350€)
Eine 300 Karte wird man für 150 los (Verlust 150€)


----------



## Christian91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit die EVGA GTX 560 ti 448 cores classified den damaligen top dog nachstand aber ich muss sagen die hat mir super dienste geleistet ich konnte noch nie solange max out kantenglättung ausgelassen spielen bis DA:I kamm da musste ich sage ich mal so allem in allen für mich mittel hoch spielen,

da ist nun mein Denkansatz wenn ich mir die 980 ti gönne werde ich vlt. 3-4 Jahre top zufrieden sein und vlt. erst im 5 Jahr anfangen mir Gedanken zu machen oder sogar später erst


----------



## CptSam (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja hab im Moment noch die GTX 780 Super JetStream, im Prinzip läuft in fullhd alles auf max. und n paar Spiele auch in ultrahd, ABER 
werde mir die Woche die GTX 980Ti Super JetStream + ultrahd monitor kaufen,  reichen wird die karte wahrscheinlich 1,5 - 2 Jahre  mal gucken was dx 12 noch so bringt
Wenn du die Details runterdrehst wird dir die Karte aber sicherlich 3-4 Jahre reichen, je nach dem wie "grafikverwöhnt" du halt bist


----------



## Kusarr (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

sachma wer von euch is hier n Virus? 

jedes ma wenn ich in diesen Thread geh meldet sich Avast bei mir!

"http://85.25.107.124/images/userbar.png" 

Wer von euch is das? 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> sachma wer von euch is hier n Virus?
> 
> jedes ma wenn ich in diesen Thread geh meldet sich Avast bei mir!
> 
> ...



Hab ich zuhause auch gehabt, jedes mal wenn ich die Seite neu lade! Echt nervig!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> sachma wer von euch is hier n Virus?
> 
> jedes ma wenn ich in diesen Thread geh meldet sich Avast bei mir!
> 
> ...


Guck mal einen Kommentar über dir, die sysprofile Verlinkung ist auf jeden Fall ne userbar.png.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Warte bis ende des Jahres dann bekommst meine für 500€  Wenn ich mir die nächste Karte von Nvidia Kaufe. bei mir sind die Karten immer ca 3/4 Jahr im Einsatz bis die neuen Karten kommen wird verkauft und auf  das nächste High End model aufgerüstet. 

So Zahl ich im Jahr knapp 250€ für eine Karte und bin auf dem Neusten stand. 

Aber ich würde schätzen bei der 980ti in FullHD die nächsten 3-4 Jahre zwischen Ultra und High bei ca 60FPS und länger dann auf High und Medium.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also wenn ich das dann richtig gelesen habe, gibt es also noch keinen Test für die Palit???

Wie sind denn dann die Erfahrungswerte bei denen, die sie schon haben?
Ich glaube, die Inno ist zwar ziemlich genial, verlangt aber viel "Aufmerksamkeit" was die Kühlung betrifft, oder?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das dann richtig gelesen habe, gibt es also noch keinen Test für die Palit???
> 
> Wie sind denn dann die Erfahrungswerte bei denen, die sie schon haben?
> Ich glaube, die Inno ist zwar ziemlich genial, verlangt aber viel "Aufmerksamkeit" was die Kühlung betrifft, oder?



Soweit ich weiß gibts von der Palit noch keine Tests. Die User die sie haben sind bisher durchweg zufrieden, falls ich nichts überlesen habe.

Die Lüfterkurve solltest du jedenfalls manuell einstellen, ist halt bissle nervig, mehr aber auch nicht. Inno hat es leider zu gut damit gemeint gehabt. 
Wie sich das dann mit den Spannungswandlern und der Backplate verhält liegt am jeweiligen Airflow des Systems. Bei mir habe ich noch moderate Temperaturen. 
Wäre das Problem mit den Temps nicht der Fall, würde es eine klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits ohne Einschränkungen geben. 
Notfalls testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück damit.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wie gesagt, es eilt ja nicht...

Aber es juckt ungemein in den Fingern!!!!

ICH HASSE WARTEN!!!


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit wurde so eben mit Hermes versandt - ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sie morgen ankommt .. der Hexer schreit förmlich nach PCGH-Ultra-Settings und 1440p


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@criss: dann bitte mit Berichterstattung   Ich bin echt gespannt... Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.

edit:
Meint Ihr, die Inno für 708€ ist ein gutes Angebot? Sollte man da zuschlagen???


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> @criss: dann bitte mit Berichterstattung   Ich bin echt gespannt... Freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.
> 
> edit:
> Meint Ihr, die Inno für 708€ ist ein gutes Angebot? Sollte man da zuschlagen???



Das Angebot ist ziemlich gut aber ich würde auf jeden Fall die Palit evtl. die Zotac AMP für jeweils 2€ mehr vorziehen! Die Feedbacks zu der Palit sind ALLE sehr gut. Die AMP weil ich den Kühler schon kenne und mit ihm sehr zufrieden war! Alle 3 haben ein Ref. PCB, also würde ich die mit dem besten Kühler kaufen, somit Palit oder Zotac (meine pers. Meinung).


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Zotac Extreme ist jetzt bei Alternate für 800 Euro lagernd verfügbar. Mal gucken wie die Erfahrungen sind. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wurde hier eigl schonmal was zur Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S  gesagt und warum scheinen die Hybrid Karten weniger gefragt zu sein als die "normalen" Lüfter Karten


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mein Standpunkt dazu. Entweder voll WaKü oder nur Luft. Warum Hybrid? Wenn ich ein WaKü System habe will ich sowenig wie möglich Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse verbaut haben oder?


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also meine Zotac GTX 980 TI Extreme kommt in wenigen Stunden per Kurier


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Wann kommt das P11 550 W und wie lange würde so ein 550 W Netzteil langen wieviel Jahre ?
> 
> aber mit den Standardkühler kann ich das übertakten vergessen oder nicht ?



Das P11 sollte innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen auf den Markt kommen.
Und mit dem Boxed kannst du nicht wirklich übertakten.



Kusarr schrieb:


> sachma wer von euch is hier n Virus?
> 
> jedes ma wenn ich in diesen Thread geh meldet sich Avast bei mir!
> 
> ...



Ja, das kenne ich. Hatte ich in einem anderen Thread bei mir auch so gehabt.



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Also meine Zotac GTX 980 TI Extreme kommt in wenigen Stunden per Kurier



Du lässt sie dir einfliegen?  
Auch eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen den DHL Streik zu wehren.


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lässt sie dir einfliegen?
> Auch eine Möglichkeit, sich gegen den DHL Streik zu wehren.



Ich lasse nichts unversucht  Bilder folgen so gegen 18-20 Uhr


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Ich lasse nichts unversucht  Bilder folgen so gegen 18-20 Uhr



Da freduen wird uns dann drauf.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der Streik ist doch angeblich vorbei...

Ich glaube bei dem Preis kommt es auf die paar € für den Kurier auch nicht mehr an. Vor allem nicht, wenn die Ungeduld stärker ist als alles andere.
Welcome to the Dark Side (We have cookies....)


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Boah ich werde bekloppt. Jetzt ist meine Palit da, die Karte läuft auch echt super, aber die ist einfach total schief!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Boah ich werde bekloppt. Jetzt ist meine Palit da, die Karte läuft auch echt super, aber die ist einfach total schief!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das schaut ja überhaupt nicht gesund aus! 

Behaltest du sie tr.?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Boah ich werde bekloppt. Jetzt ist meine Palit da, die Karte läuft auch echt super, aber die ist einfach total schief!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht nach halber kurzschlusgefahr aus xD
weg damit... bevor du am endende dume bist


----------



## MfDoom (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die allgemeine Qualität der Fertigung von Grafikkarten ist momentan wirklich unter aller Sau. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das den billigen Löhnen zuzuschieben ist, und das bei den hohen Preisen. Wirklich unglaublich


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kp, sie hat sonst keine Mängel (auf den ersten Blick). Leise, kühl, hält 1500 mhz. Bisher meine beste Karte.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sieht ja merkwürdig aus, kannste den Kühler nicht abmontieren und erneut drauf setzen?
Weiß ja nicht warum es so schief ist, vllt hilft es ja, falls was bei der "Hochzeit" schief ging.
Teste auch im Vorfeld das OC Potential, wenn es jetzt ein extrem gute Karte ist, würde ich vllt sogar den schiefen Turm von Pisa in Kauf nehmen^^
Überprüf aber erstmal warum es so schief ist.


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bin echt nicht qualifiziert den Kühler abzuschrauben. OC hält sie 1480 mhz stabil. Asic von 80%. Nach den Enttäuschungen mit der g1 und  msi überlege ich echt, ob ich das Ding trotzdem behalte.


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Boah ich werde bekloppt. Jetzt ist meine Palit da, die Karte läuft auch echt super, aber die ist einfach total schief!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht so aus als ob das rechte Stück unter etwas schwerem gelegen hat und dadurch die Kupferröhre sich leicht verbogen haben


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Haha mies. Meine ist 100% gerade. AberAber sie hält leider 1500 MHz nicht. 1450 MHz jedoch schon.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Kp, sie hat sonst keine Mängel (auf den ersten Blick). Leise, kühl, hält 1500 mhz. Bisher meine beste Karte.



Das sagt echt JEDER. Referenz PCB hin oder her, ich hole mir auch die Palit! Im Moment P/L mäßig die beste 980ti!


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



baneas schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob das rechte Stück unter etwas schwerem gelegen hat und dadurch die Kupferröhre sich leicht verbogen haben


jo aba beleg das mal navh den 14d widerufsrecht?
meine meinung weg damit und tauschen lasen...sonst bist du bei einem eventuelen schaden der dumme


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Das sagt echt JEDER. Ref. PCB hin oder her, ich hole mir auch die Palit! Im Moment P/L mäßig die beste!



Schon wer eine von EVGA ?


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Vorallem sagen die doch 100%, dass ich das selber war...Bei MF ist der service nicht so gut.


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> jo aba beleg das mal navh den 14d widerufsrecht?
> meine meinung weg damit und tauschen lasen...sonst bist du bei einem eventuelen schaden der dumme



Ja ich würde es auch wegschicken wenn man schon 700 Tacken hinblättert kann man anständige Hardware erwarten
bin gespannt wie meine MSI wird die kommt in 1 Std bei mir an


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



baneas schrieb:


> Ja ich würde es auch wegschicken wenn man schon 700 Tacken hinblättert kann man anständige Hardware erwarten
> bin gespannt wie meine MSI wird die kommt in 1 Std bei mir an


woher weist das so genau dases 1h is?  dieses my paket dingbums mit virgegebener zeit?

jo weg mit... für 700€ solte zumindest der küler in ordnung sein xD


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

1500MHz mit maximiertem Power Target und Spannung?


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Boah ich werde bekloppt. Jetzt ist meine Palit da, die Karte läuft auch echt super, aber die ist einfach total schief!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a bug it's a feature 

Spaß beiseite, das sieht echt nicht gesund aus! Ich würde sie zurück schicken...


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> woher weist das so genau dases 1h is?  dieses my paket dingbums mit virgegebener zeit?
> 
> jo weg mit... für 700€ solte zumindest der küler in ordnung sein xD



ja aufjedenfall, na 24h express versand UPS


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> 1500MHz mit maximiertem Power Target und Spannung?



powerlimit auf max, an der Spannung hab ich nicht gedreht. Im Idle 38 grad, unter Last 71-72 grad und superleise. Der schiefe Kühler scheint die Kühlleistung jedenfalls nicht zu hemmen.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

+ wv geht eigentlich bei der Spannung?


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> powerlimit auf max, an der Spannung hab ich nicht gedreht. Im Idle 38 grad, unter Last 71-72 grad und superleise. Der schiefe Kühler scheint die Kühlleistung jedenfalls nicht zu hemmen.



Die Kühlleistung wird es auch nicht beanträchtigen in der Regel , so wie man es auf dem Bild sieht haben sich nur die rechten Röhre leicht verbogen wahrscheinlich durch Falsch Lagerung oder Lieferung
Trotzdem würde ich da nicht hand anlegen wer weiss wie weit die Röhre schaden genommen haben was ist wenn nach 3 wochen die rechte seite einfach abbricht?


----------



## MfDoom (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mich würde interessieren ob die Boosttaktraten von 1450 bis 1500 Mhz auch in BF4 zuverlässig laufen oder ob die Karten da abstürzen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob die Boosttaktraten von 1450 bis 1500 Mhz auch in BF4 zuverlässig laufen oder ob die Karten da abstürzen.



Machen die  
Abstürzen ist da eh nicht, die Takten höchstens runter. 
Habe damit nur mit ner Titan X Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich die viel zu hoch getaktet habe dann hat sich der Treiber verabschiedet... Ansonsten vergeben die Maxwells sehr viel. 

Was fürn ASIC hat denn deine Palit @Ikarus ?


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Machen die
> Abstürzen ist da eh nicht, die Takten höchstens runter.
> 
> Was fürn ASIC hat denn deine Palit @Ikarus ?



80% asic


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

1500MHz ist aber schon ordentlich, eventuell ist mit Spannungserhöhung etwas mehr drin, wobei 1500MHz sind genug, sonst leidet nur die Effizienz, wenn man die Spannung maximiert.
Läuft bei dir Ikarius^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> 80% asic



Was für ne Voltage liegt denn standardmäßig bei deiner Karte an ?

1500Mhz ist die Genze des Sinnvollen für Spiele... Es sei denn man übertaktet den Speicher bis zum Erbrechen und da macht das Powertarget meistens nicht mit...


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wieviele slots belegt die Palit denn? 2? 2,5?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Wieviele slots belegt die Palit denn? 2? 2,5?



2,5, die karte ist etwas höher als Standard 2 Slot


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 2,5, die karte ist etwas höher als Standard 2 Slot



Laut meiner Information sogar 2,75 Slot


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

1500 ohne Spannungserhöhung? Wow Respekt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



baneas schrieb:


> Laut meiner Information sogar 2,75 Slot



Unterscheidet man schon in 0,25er schritten ?   
Also runden wir auf und sagen 3 Slot  


@Ikarus 

Nur das du es weißt, solche Chips erwartet man normalerweise in Karten die selektierte Chips für Luftkühlung haben.


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Unterscheidet man schon in 0,25er schritten ?
> Also runden wir auf und sagen 3 Slot



haha okay top


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also mir gefällt die EVGA auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Welche EVGA, die haben nur 8?! im Portfolio


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ Lori: die hier :EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ um genau zu sein

Aber danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Extreme kommt doch erst morgen früh :'( da der Kurier Dienst von DHL auch vom Streik bis morgen füh betroffen ist wurde die Karte als Express losgeschickt.
Naja die parr Stunden länger kann ich auch noch warten


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO

Hier mal der firestrike der schiefen palit. Die scheint die 1500 mhz nicht dauerhaft zu halten, sondern taktet irgendwann auf 1460 mhz runter. Aber naja gut, denke mit Spannungserhöhung würde da auch noch mehr gehen. Und das wichtigste: Absolut leise.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ ch3fkoch: Glückwunsch, ich könnte das nicht...


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> @ ch3fkoch: Glückwunsch, ich könnte das nicht...



Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon meinte wenn er sie als Kurier Paket losgeschickt hätte würde Sie erst Ende der Woche kommen.
Dann doch lieber morgen früh


----------



## ColorMe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

In Ikarus-Haut möchte ich jetzt nur ungern stecken. Eine super Karte mit scheinbar super Chip und dann so ein krummen Kühler...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> In Ikarus-Haut möchte ich jetzt nur ungern stecken. Eine super Karte mit scheinbar super Chip und dann so ein krummen Kühler...



Ich würde einfach einen extra Kühler kaufen und umbauen.


----------



## homer2123 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich hoffe das meine auch heute noch raus geht von Hardwareversand 

Laut seite bekommen sie sie heute geliefert


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich glaube ich behalte das Teil. Selbst wenn ich die austauschen lassen wollte, weiß ich jetzt schon, dass es mit mf-support super Stress gibt und das ein ewigies Hickhack wird. Kein bock darauf. Jetzt heißt es Glück haben... 

edit: Neuer Kühler wäre natürlich eine Option, aber ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Warum wird eigl so wenig über die Classified von EVGA gesprochen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Warum wird eigl so wenig über die Classified von EVGA gesprochen?



Weil es die noch nicht gibt  
Die sollen mal hinne machen


----------



## MfDoom (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich behalte das Teil. Selbst wenn ich die austauschen lassen wollte, weiß ich jetzt schon, dass es mit mf-support super Stress gibt und das ein ewigies Hickhack wird. Kein bock darauf. Jetzt heißt es Glück haben...
> 
> edit: Neuer Kühler wäre natürlich eine Option, aber ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


Das Problem ist, wenn die Karte abraucht wegen Kurzschluss o.ä. wirst du erklären müssen warum der Kühler so krumm ist. Deine Garantie wirst du dann garantiert nicht bekommen.


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Warum wird eigl so wenig über die Classified von EVGA gesprochen?



Vlt weil sie noch nicht lieferbar  ist


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> edit: Neuer Kühler wäre natürlich eine Option, aber ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.



So schwer ist das mit dem Umbauen nicht.
Du kannst dich ja mal informieren, welche Kühler passen und was die so bringen.


----------



## ColorMe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



> Ich würde einfach einen extra Kühler kaufen und umbauen.



Sicherlich gibt es Möglichkeiten. Man sollte aber auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass die Karte 700€ gekostet hat. Da darf man schon erwarten, dass diese anständig produziert und verpackt werden.

PS: Beim ersten Preisdrop eines guten Modells richtung 600-650 bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab mir die Sache nochmal näher angeguckt und es scheint in der Tat das eine Kupferrohr verbogen zu sein. Aber der Kühler scheint nirgendwo auf der Platine aufzuliegen, weshalb ich die Kurzschlussgefahr nicht so sehe. Die Lüfter schleifen auch nicht oder so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ganz ehrlich, so eine Karte würde ICH nicht im Rechner lassen, egal wie gut die ist.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schick zurück den Kack, MF kann gar nix machen, vor allem wenn die sich das Ding mal ansehen.
Sehr viele 980 Ti Karten erreichen 1450MHz Boosttaktraten und auch bissl drüber.
Gabs hier schon absolute Krücken? Iwann willste das Teil auch verkaufen eventuell und keiner hat Bock eine schiefe Karte zu kaufen.


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schick zurück den Kack, MF kann gar nix machen, vor allem wenn die sich das Ding mal ansehen.
> Sehr viele 980 Ti Karten erreichen 1450MHz Boosttaktraten und auch bissl drüber.
> Gabs hier schon absolute Krücken? Iwann willste das Teil auch verkaufen eventuell und keiner hat Bock eine schiefe Karte zu kaufen.



Meine schafft 1.482 MHz, danach kackt mein 3DMark ab... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkliche Krücken habe ich die Tage hier im Forum auch nicht gesehen, höchstens Jammern auf hohem Niveau 

Ich würde die Karte auch zurück schicken, vor allem bei dem stolzen Preis. Ich denke nicht, das du bei einer neuen "geraden" Karte eine extrem langsamere bekommst.


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja ich werds mir überlegen. Kann die Plait aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Imo die beste Kühllösung. Ordentlich bums, nicht mehr als 72 grad warm und absolut leise. Greift zu!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben, dass gerade Palit anscheinend das momentan beste lieferbare Produkt anbietet 
Und ich kann nicht glauben, dass die Jetstream Kühler die ich nie als besonders gut auf dem Schirm hatte derart gut ankommen


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Naja ich werds mir überlegen. Kann die Plait aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Imo die beste Kühllösung. Ordentlich bums, nicht mehr als 72 grad warm und absolut leise. Greift zu!


Für dich ja, aber du hast bestimmt noch nicht alle Karten da gehabt.


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hatte sowohl die g1, als auch die MSI da. Beziehe mich also auf die 3.


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Naja ich werds mir überlegen. Kann die Plait aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Imo die beste Kühllösung. Ordentlich bums, nicht mehr als 72 grad warm und absolut leise. Greift zu!



Kannst du bitte mal die Lüfterkurve nach oben anpassen? Mich würde die Lautstärke/Drehzahl der Lüfter mal interessieren, wenn die Karte nur 60-65°C hat. Danke.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für dich ja, aber du hast bestimmt noch nicht alle Karten da gehabt.



Die Karte braucht unbedingt einen Vergleichstest... Die VRMs werden durch den Main Radi mitgekühlt, die GPU ist relativ Kühl (selbst bei starkem OC) und angeblich ist die Karte auch flüsterleise... 
Mich würden trozdem die Temps der VRMs etc. interessieren.

Der einzige Nachteil scheint das Ref. PCB zu sein, was in anbetracht der MSI und Zotac Karten unter Luft wohl absolut keine Rolle spielt...


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Karte braucht unbedingt einen Vergleichstest... Die VRMs werden durch den Main Radi mitgekühlt, die GPU ist relativ Kühl (selbst bei starkem OC) und angeblich ist die Karte auch flüsterleise...
> Mich würden trozdem die Temps der VRMs etc. interessieren.



Wer weiß, welche SpaWas sonst noch so vor sich hinbrutzeln  Ohne Tests werden wir das nie rausfinden.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Ikarius

Ich weiß nicht ob sich das was bringt, aber schick ihnen mal die Fotos und schreib dazu das du sie behalten möchtest. Dann hast du quasi eine schriftliche Bestätigung wenn du sie mal zurück schickst und sie behaupten das du das gewesen bist!?

Weil Iwan willst du sie verkaufen und mit so einem Lüfter wird das nichts!


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für dich ja, aber du hast bestimmt noch nicht alle Karten da gehabt.



Und du kaufst alle und schickst sie zurück?


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Eine Frage an alle Besitzer der Ti. Ich konnte meine 980 für einen sehr guten Preis verkaufen . Eigentlich wollte ich nachdem ich ähnliches schon von der 780 ti auf die 980 gemacht habe nicht mehr machen aber irgendwie habe ich mich doch dazu bringen lassen. Also stehe ich  nur mit der IGP vom 4770k da. Da ich im Moment wenig Zeit zum Zocken haben ist mir das auch recht egal. Aber ab September hätte ich vermutlich mehr Zeit und würde da wieder eine ordentliche GPU benötigen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage sollte ich mir die 980 ti jetzt holen, bis September auf ein gutes Angebot warten oder gleich auf Pascal warten. 

MfG


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich würde die bei dem Preis definitiv zurück schicken! Das geht ja mal gar nicht für 700 Flocken.


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

irgentwie wird die entcheidung nicht leichter welcher karte man sich kaufen soll je mehr beiträge man hier liest


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So bald die Palit in meinem Gehäuse werkelt, werde ich berichten bzgl. Lautstärke, Temperatur, OC, BIOS-Mod etc.


----------



## parad0xr (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das die Palit als beliebteste Kühlerlösung gilt hat auch mich überrascht. Wenn man allerdings mal ein paar Tests auf die GTX 980 von Palit wirft, wo das Kühldesign ja sehr ähnlich ist, sieht man das bei der GTX 980 damals schon die Temperatur und Lautstärke gelobt wurde. Was das Referenzdesign angeht wäre ich garnicht sooo sehr abgetan. Man sieht ja schon an vielen tests das selbst Karten im Referenzdesign mitunter über 1500Mhz kommen. Ich persönlich würde es eh lieber ein bisschen unter dem max. OC betreiben so um die 1450Mhz. Das schafft dann sowieso jede Karte. Also auch vom Preis her mit 710€ die Palit schon sehr lecker. Die G1 kostet auch "nurnoch" 715€. Also für alle die unbedingt über 1500Mhz kommen wollen sollte eben die G1 nehmen und müssen halt etwas höhere Lautstärke in Kauf nehmen. Oder die Palit und bekommen damit etwas weniger OC Potential dafür aber die Leisere karte. Das einzige wo ich mir nicht so sicher bin ist wie es bei Palit mit dem Support aussieht, hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> irgentwie wird die entcheidung nicht leichter welcher karte man sich kaufen soll je mehr beiträge man hier liest



Gell ?  

Die Inno3D war geil aber das PCB zu heiß, 
Die Palit ist für 709€ unheimlich verlockend... 
Die EVGA Classified ist noch nicht lieferbar 
Die Zotac Extreme ist lauter als ich erwartet habe aber dafür Overclocked bis zum geht nicht mehr und dabei Kühl... 

Ich werde wahnsinnig


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Das die Palit als beliebteste Kühlerlösung gilt hat auch mich überrascht. Wenn man allerdings mal ein paar Tests auf die GTX 980 von Palit wirft, wo das Kühldesign ja sehr ähnlich ist, sieht man das bei der GTX 980 damals schon die Temperatur und Lautstärke gelobt wurde. Was das Referenzdesign angeht wäre ich garnicht sooo sehr abgetan. Man sieht ja schon an vielen tests das selbst Karten im Referenzdesign mitunter über 1500Mhz kommen. Ich persönlich würde es eh lieber ein bisschen unter dem max. OC betreiben so um die 1450Mhz. Das schafft dann sowieso jede Karte. Also auch vom Preis her mit 710€ die Palit schon sehr lecker. Die G1 kostet auch "nurnoch" 715€. Also für alle die unbedingt über 1500Mhz kommen wollen sollte eben die G1 nehmen und müssen halt etwas höhere Lautstärke in Kauf nehmen. Oder die Palit und bekommen damit etwas weniger OC Potential dafür aber die Leisere karte.



Mich würde eher das Spulenfiepen dann stören das öfter mal in letzter zeit erwähnt wurde

Gigabyte
Zotac
Palit 
EVGA

man kann sich nicht entscheiden .__________________________________________.


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> irgentwie wird die entcheidung nicht leichter welcher karte man sich kaufen soll je mehr beiträge man hier liest



Ich würde das ganze hier eh nicht so tragisch sehen. Teilweise geht es hier nur um Nuancen


----------



## parad0xr (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Gell ?
> 
> Die Inno3D war geil aber das PCB zu heiß,
> Die Palit ist für 709€ unheimlich verlockend...
> ...



Also die paar wenigen Tests die ich jetzt über die Zotac Extreme gelesen habe ist die Übertaktbarkeit jetzt auch nicht extrem viel höher als bei einer G1 z.B.  Und bei 80€ mehr zwischen G1 und Extreme würde ich da eher zur G1 greifen.
Also wenn man die finger vom bios nimmt, angenoimmen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Classified von EVGA soll ja ab dem 14.07.15 lieferbar sein, wäre nett wenn dann jemand sagen könnte wieviel beim OC möglich ist. Falls man da an die 1550 mhz kommen sollte weiß ich welchen "Grafikcomputer" ich mir kaufen werde


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Also die paar wenigen Tests die ich jetzt über die Zotac Extreme gelesen habe ist die Übertaktbarkeit jetzt auch nicht extrem viel höher als bei einer G1 z.B.  Und bei 80€ mehr zwischen G1 und Extreme würde ich da eher zur G1 greifen.
> Also wenn man die finger vom bios nimmt, angenoimmen.



Der Zotac Kühler ist schon ne nummer besser als der der G1. Das erreichbare OC ist aber ~gleich bei allen 980Ti unter Luft, da ist der Chip 100x wichtiger als die Karte. 
Die Palit würde halt auch farblich super passen... Auf der anderen Seite finde ich diesen Trumm von Zotac einfach nur geil


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Also die paar wenigen Tests die ich jetzt über die Zotac Extreme gelesen habe ist die Übertaktbarkeit jetzt auch nicht extrem viel höher als bei einer G1 z.B.  Und bei 80€ mehr zwischen G1 und Extreme würde ich da eher zur G1 greifen.
> Also wenn man die finger vom bios nimmt, angenoimmen.



Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wer merkt beim Spielen den Unterschied zwischen 1450 MHz und 1500+ MHz?? Auf dem Papier ein riiiesen Unterschied, beim Spielen selber Null Daher meine Prämisse, lieber etwas leiser und kühler, als teilweise 100-150€ mehr ausgeben und evtl. einen Düsenjet nenen sich stehen haben.

Edit: Das mit dem Düsenjet ist eine Floskel! Also nicht gleich wieder wörtlich nehmen


----------



## Gromir (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Es gibt neues Futter:
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> So bald die Palit in meinem Gehäuse werkelt, werde ich berichten bzgl. Lautstärke, Temperatur, OC, BIOS-Mod etc.



Meine soll morgen kommen  Bin mal gespannt welche Erfahrungen wir machen werden! Kannst dann gleich dein BIOS-Mod rüber wachsen lassen xD


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Gromir schrieb:


> Es gibt neues Futter:
> ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction



Weiß nicht warum aber die Rotorblätter von den Lüftern sehen voll zerbrechlich aus 

Von dem Review:

If the card is in IDLE (desktop mode) the fans will stop spinning and it becomes a passively cooled product. Up-to roughly 60 degrees C the card remains passively cooled. And once your fans spin up, you'll still have a hard time actually hearing this card. It's quite silent.


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich würde da nicht soviel auf die dBa Angaben geben sondern auf einen Test von PCGH warten. Die Lüfter schalten sich doch sowieso bei allen 980 Ti Modellen ab was ich weiß.


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Weiß nicht warum aber die Rotorblätter von den Lüftern sehen voll zerbrechlich aus
> 
> Von dem Review:
> 
> If the card is in IDLE (desktop mode) the fans will stop spinning and it becomes a passively cooled product. Up-to roughly 60 degrees C the card remains passively cooled. And once your fans spin up, you'll still have a hard time actually hearing this card. It's quite silent.



Dafür wird die Karte aber auch relativ heiß, 82°C...

Edit: Egal wie gut die Karte ist, der nicht vorhandene Service von Asus wäre für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium. Dürfte mich früher schon mit denen rumschlagen, wo es um ein Ultrabook ging...


----------



## parad0xr (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Gromir schrieb:


> Es gibt neues Futter:
> ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction



Also bei dem Test find ich die Lautstärkenmessung irgendwie etwas fragwürdig. Auch finde ich die Temperatur mit 82C° unter Last (Spiel) ganzschön heftig. Sobald sich ein bisschen Staub Sammelt wirst du sofort ins PT kommen und er wird runtertakten.
Und so wie ich es verstanden habe war das noch ohne eigenes Übertakten.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich glaube, ich werde hier gleich eine Münze werfen, wenn das so weiter geht...

VERZWEIFELUNG!!!!!


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Also bei dem Test find ich die Lautstärkenmessung irgendwie etwas fragwürdig. Auch finde ich die Temperatur mit 82C° unter Last (Spiel) ganzschön heftig. Sobald sich ein bisschen Staub Sammelt wirst du sofort ins PT kommen und er wird runtertakten.
> Und so wie ich es verstanden habe war das noch ohne eigenes Übertakten.



82C° ist echt schon ne menge unter Load


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> irgentwie wird die entcheidung nicht leichter welcher karte man sich kaufen soll je mehr beiträge man hier liest



Ich lese in 4 Foren mit und habe mir iwie schon ein Bild von allen GPU's die Lieferbar sind machen können. Die Palit ist P/L mäßig anscheinend am besten und mittlerweile auch sehr stark vertreten. 

Wenn einem der Support wichtig ist bzw. einen Kühlerwechsel vor hat, dann EVGA. 

MSI soll gar nicht empfehlenswert sein!

Bei Inno3D gibt es solche und solche Meinungen und da ich sehr skeptisch bin würde ich auch nicht zur Inno3D greifen.

Bei Zotac wäre ich auch vorsichtig und das auch nur bei der Extreme weil die bei Guru nicht wirklich gut abgeschnitten hat! Mit der normalen AMP kann man glaube ich nicht falsch machen. Hab den selben Kühler auf meiner 970er gehabt und war eig. sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Ansonsten hat sie auch "nur" das Ref. PCB und macht zu den anderen GPU's wahrscheinlich kaum einen unterschied.

Ansonsten, warten! Die HOF gibt's noch nicht zu kaufen und die Stix auch nicht. Das wären dann die Kandidaten wenn man unbedingt ein Custom PCB haben möchte!

Edit: Hab die Gigabyte vergessen! Die soll auch eine der bessern unter 980ti's sein nur das sie etwas laut ist. Es gibt Leute die sagen "ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, mich stört das nicht" aber bei der G1 hat wirklich jeder gesagt das sie zu laut ist.


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Oder halt die Classified von EVGA


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Ich lese in 4 Foren mit und habe mir iwie schon ein Bild von allen GPU's die Lieferbar sind machen können. Die Palit ist P/L mäßig anscheinend am besten und mittlerweile auch sehr stark vertreten.
> 
> Wenn einem der Support wichtig ist bzw. einen Kühlerwechsel vor hat, dann EVGA.
> 
> ...



Kannst du auch was zur Gigabyte sagen bzw. hast ein paar Info's wie die sich so "anstellt"?


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was zur Gigabyte sagen bzw. hast ein paar Info's wie die sich so "anstellt"?



Die Chips sollen am besten sein wenns ums übertakten geht da sie angeblich vorsortiert sind. Der Kühler ist aber was ich gehört habe mit einer der lautesten (wobei die Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen Custommodellen nicht sehr groß sein sollen). Wie vorher  schon von *lg36* erwähnt würde ich derzeit zu Palit oder EVGA greifen


----------



## baneas (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So mein erster Eindruck von meiner MSI, die ist echt Leise so gut wie kaum hörbar.
Vom Werk aus Boostet die auf 1380 Mhz ohne Spannungserhöhung ab 74 Grad Taktet die auf 1367 runter und haltet die.
Ohne Spannungserhöhung konnte ich 1450 mhz noch rausholen die auch gehalten wurde. Fiepen oder dergleichen gibt es keine.
Bin zufrieden


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, die Palit hat verloren  
Club der Palit Owner ich komme


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Anscheinend muss ich wirklich auf die Classified von EVGA zu sein hab das gefühl das die was reißen wird


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Scheint sich so zu entwicklen, wie bei der titan X.
Willst du das maximale aus dem Chip herausholen, musst du ein Bios Mod einsetzen und die Kühlung verbessern.
Wofür zahle ich dann 800€? 
Für den Preis erwarte ich, dass die Hersteller schon die besten Customer Modelle anbieten.


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was zur Gigabyte sagen bzw. hast ein paar Info's wie die sich so "anstellt"?



Hab sie vergessen! Edit: ^^


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Hab sie vergessen! Edit: ^^



Danke sehr nett 

Wäre EVGA noch mehr angetan wenn die auch 3 Lüfter hätten, mir gefällt das Design von anderen Referenzkarten besser aber ich muss mich zusammenreißen und mehr auf das Gesamtpaket achten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Scheint sich so zu entwicklen, wie bei der titan X.
> Willst du das maximale aus dem Chip herausholen, musst du ein Bios Mod einsetzen und die Kühlung verbessern.
> Wofür zahle ich dann 800€?
> Für den Preis erwarte ich, dass die Hersteller schon die besten Customer Modelle anbieten.



Genau deswegen bin ich jetzt doch auf die Palit gekommen. Der Test der Strix war für mich ausschlaggebend. Was bringt mir eine Karte mit tollem Custom PCB wenn die sich nicht besser Übertakten lässt als eine REF ? Und selbst mit Mod Bios wohl erst unter Wasser besser abschneidet ? 
Die einzige interessante Custom PCB Karte ist für mich noch die EVGA Classified... (Die 100- 150€! mehr kostet als die "gute" Palit )


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja viele Karten sind mittlerweile "weit" unter die 800€ gefallen bzw. waren von vornherein schon was drunter


----------



## Wanderer1980 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Ich lese in 4 Foren mit und habe mir iwie schon ein Bild von allen GPU's die Lieferbar sind machen können. Die Palit ist P/L mäßig anscheinend am besten und mittlerweile auch sehr stark vertreten.
> 
> Wenn einem der Support wichtig ist bzw. einen Kühlerwechsel vor hat, dann EVGA.
> 
> ...



MSI nicht zu empfehlen ??? in jedem test schneidet sie sehr gut ab
lies mal den aktuellen test auf hardwareluxx
auch hier im forum geht die karte bis 1450mhz ohne spannungserhöhung

nur wegen der 120% / 109% powerlimit geschichte? na dann lies mal nach was es wirklich damit auf sich hat....


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die einzige interessante Custom PCB Karte ist für mich noch die EVGA Classified... (Die 100- 150€! mehr kostet als die "gute" Palit )



Aber wer sagt, dass die Classified besser ist?
Gibt es da schon Reviews?


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hardwareluxx hat heute einen Test rausgebracht der uns aber auch denke ich mal nicht sonderlich weiter bringt. Die Palit scheint aber die leiseste zu sein allerdings kommt die MSI in dem Test auch nicht schlecht weg.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die MSI ist nicht schlecht, aber das Power Limit ist einfach eine Bremse, die nicht sein muss.
Das macht Gigabyte besser. Nur ist die unter Last schon echt laut.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, das habt Ihr jetzt davon...

Ich bin jetzt auch im Palit Club...
Ist einfach blöd, wenn der Verstand aussetzt und man erst bei "Vielen dank für Ihre Bestellung" wieder zu sich kommt...
Kann ich den Kaufvertrag wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit anfechten???
Andererseits, wer will das schon.

Und doch heißt es jetzt wieder warten, warten, warten...


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Fehlfunktion im Hirn bin  .. ist die Hitze


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schaut mal hier, auch sehr interessant und liest auch KingPins Beitrag im anderen Thread bzw den part wo er auf einen Kommentar @ Techpowerup verweist.
STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND - EVGA Forums

Wie dem auch sei, bin mal bissl Final Fantasy 15 zocken. Lang lebe die PS4


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine MSI geht bis knapp 1490Mhz und ab da ist ende Memory hab ich bis jetzt nur +100Mhz getestet weiter noch nicht, ich hätte gerne mehr aber das reicht so denke ich auch


----------



## homer2123 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist ja super jetzt steht bei Hardwareversand natürlich verfügbar ab 09.07.15  und bis heute morgen noch 07.07

Bezahlt ist schon und jetzt kann ich warten ich glaube kaum das sie sie am 09.07 bekommen dan wird einfach das datum wieder nach hinten geändert.

Hardwareversand ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren wenn man sich die aktuellen bewertungen so durchließt und auf emails bekommt man ja anscheinend garkeine antwort


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Ist ja super jetzt steht bei Hardwareversand natürlich verfügbar ab 09.07.15  und bis heute morgen noch 07.07
> 
> Bezahlt ist schon und jetzt kann ich warten ich glaube kaum das sie sie am 09.07 bekommen dan wird einfach das datum wieder nach hinten geändert.
> 
> Hardwareversand ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren wenn man sich die aktuellen bewertungen so durchließt und auf emails bekommt man ja anscheinend garkeine antwort


Das ist seit dem 3.7 da, dass es immer wieder veschoben wird... Ich denke die bekommen die Lieferung wie die anderen also am 10.7


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> MSI nicht zu empfehlen ??? in jedem test schneidet sie sehr gut ab
> lies mal den aktuellen test auf hardwareluxx
> auch hier im forum geht die karte bis 1450mhz ohne spannungserhöhung
> 
> nur wegen der 120% / 109% powerlimit geschichte? na dann lies mal nach was es wirklich damit auf sich hat....



Wenn ich fast 750€ für ein Grafikkarte ausgebe und die kann ihren angegebenen Takt nicht halten, dann ist das für mich keine empfehlenswerte Grafikkarte.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit 980 Ti ist das beste bezüglich Leistung und Geräuschkulisse. Bei mir mit einer etwas schärferen Lüfterkurve 68c bei 1484 MHz. Lüfterdrehzahl liegt dann bei ca. 1500 RPM. Also ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Poste heute abend auch noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Gefahr von kleineren Lüftern ist ja auch die Anzahl, da die Warscheinlichkeit eines Lagerdefekts um 33% höher ist. 

Meine Nummer 1 wäre im Moment noch die Zotac, gute Garantiebedingungen, bleibt schön kühl, und man darf auch direkt zum Hersteller senden.


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Die Palit 980 Ti ist das beste bezüglich Leistung und Geräuschkulisse. Bei mir mit einer etwas schärferen Lüfterkurve 68c bei 1484 MHz. Lüfterdrehzahl liegt dann bei ca. 1500 RPM. Also ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Poste heute abend auch noch ein paar Bilder.



Macht Lust auf Mehr


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

mein gott wird hier viel gemotzt. Ihr fndet doch wirklich an jeder verdammten karte was zu motzen.. unglaublich .. und meistens sind es blos irgendwelche kleinigkeiten.. das pcgh forum lässt auch immer mehr nach. 
Ich hoffe wirklich das sich keiner die beiträge hier als kaufempfehlung vornimmt und bin gottfroh meine karte schon seid 2 wochen im PC zu haben... asci 74% geht auf 1490 Mhz Boost bei OC und läuft super ... für mich absolut ausreichend und für jeden anderen hier sicherlich auch.

Wenn ich schon von manchen lese das eine Karte wie MSI keine empfehlung wert ist, könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen.. sowas ist wirklich unglaublich. Die MSI ist mit eine der besten auf dem markt, aber es wird halt immer blos gemotzt.

Ich verstehe auch nicht was solche fragen ala "welche gtx 980ti ist denn nun die beste" sollen... was wollt ihr denn hören? Kauf doch dies oder das? Jede Karte ist anders und eigen. Wirklich eine wahrlich traurige entwicklung in der grafikkartenbranche...


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon von manchen lese das eine Karte wie MSI keine empfehlung wert ist, könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen.. sowas ist wirklich unglaublich. Die MSI ist mit eine der besten auf dem markt, aber es wird halt immer blos gemotzt....



Und nochmal für dich! Wenn ich fast 750€ für ein Grafikkarte ausgebe und die kann ihren angegebenen Takt nicht halten, dann ist das für mich keine empfehlenswerte Grafikkarte.

50% Prozent aller Käufer haben das Teil zurück geschickt weil sie ******* ist!

Da ich einer bin der so eine GPU nicht empfehlen würde fühle ich mich von dem Satz mit "könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen" angesprochen! PASS AUF WAS DU SCHREIBST !!!  Wenn du tr. noch reinschlagen willst dann meld dich per PN, is doch KP !!!


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> mein gott wird hier viel gemotzt. Ihr fndet doch wirklich an jeder verdammten karte was zu motzen.. unglaublich .. und meistens sind es blos irgendwelche kleinigkeiten.. das pcgh forum lässt auch immer mehr nach.
> Ich hoffe wirklich das sich keiner die beiträge hier als kaufempfehlung vornimmt und bin gottfroh meine karte schon seid 2 wochen im PC zu haben... asci 74% geht auf 1490 Mhz Boost bei OC und läuft super ... für mich absolut ausreichend und für jeden anderen hier sicherlich auch.
> 
> Wenn ich schon von manchen lese das eine Karte wie MSI keine empfehlung wert ist, könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen.. sowas ist wirklich unglaublich. Die MSI ist mit eine der besten auf dem markt, aber es wird halt immer blos gemotzt.
> ...



Jeder der soviel Geld in eine Karte investiert überlegt sich das sicher 100 Mal und will das Optimum für sein Geld und das ist auch verständlich. Ich erwarte von den Herstellern in solchen Preisbereichen eigentlich auch mehr da sollte alles passen wenn ich 750+ für eine Graka ausgib.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Finde es immer schön, wenn hier behauptet wird:
Die Karte X ist die beste.
Woher weiss man das, wenn man nicht alle Karten da hatte und sie objektiv getestet hat?
Auf Aussagen wie, "Die ist sehr leise", gebe ich nichts mehr.
Das letzte Mal als ich auf sowas vertraut habe, habe ich die Karte wieder zurück geschickt weil sie zu laut war.



lg36 schrieb:


> Und nochmal für dich! Wenn ich fast 750€ für ein Grafikkarte ausgebe und die kann ihren angegebenen Takt nicht halten, dann ist das für mich keine empfehlenswerte Grafikkarte.
> 
> 50% Prozent aller Käufer haben das Teil zurück geschickt weil sie ******* ist!



Was heisst denn sie kann ihren Takt nicht halten genau?
Auf wieviel MHz geht sie runter?


----------



## S754 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nicht aufregen Leute, es gibt eine Ignore-List 
Ist bei mir auch schon ziemlich voll^^


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> mein gott wird hier viel gemotzt. Ihr fndet doch wirklich an jeder verdammten karte was zu motzen.. unglaublich .. und meistens sind es blos irgendwelche kleinigkeiten.. das pcgh forum lässt auch immer mehr nach.
> Ich hoffe wirklich das sich keiner die beiträge hier als kaufempfehlung vornimmt und bin gottfroh meine karte schon seid 2 wochen im PC zu haben... asci 74% geht auf 1490 Mhz Boost bei OC und läuft super ... für mich absolut ausreichend und für jeden anderen hier sicherlich auch.
> 
> Wenn ich schon von manchen lese das eine Karte wie MSI keine empfehlung wert ist, könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen.. sowas ist wirklich unglaublich. Die MSI ist mit eine der besten auf dem markt, aber es wird halt immer blos gemotzt.
> ...



Auch ich werde mir demnächst eine 980ti kaufen und wie viele andere bin ich stark verunsichert welches Modell es wird. Durch den Thread hier konnte ich schon wertvolle Information bekommen. 

Natürlich wird kritisiert auf ganz hohen Niveau die Karte kostet auch 700€ +!!! 
Ich bin froh das hier die Schwäche der einzelnen Modelle aufgeführt werden da man so vor schlechten Überraschungen nach dem Kauf geschützt ist.

Du hast deine Meinung dazu geäußert, ich nun meine und jetzt verfolge ich weiter den Thread ob ich mir die Palit oder Ino kaufe 

Soll nicht persönlich gemeint sein aber ich finde das man zu so ein Statement auch mal eine andere Ansichtsweise posten sollte die User hier sind nämlich im großen und ganzen feine Leute die helfen wollen und dafür ein dickes DANKE!!!!


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Finde es immer schön, wenn hier behauptet wird:
> Die Karte X ist die beste.
> Woher weiss man das, wenn man nicht alle Karten da hatte und sie objektiv getestet hat?
> Auf Aussagen wie, "Die ist sehr leise", gebe ich nichts mehr.
> ...



Sie geht gar nicht runter! mein Boost bleibt in Bf4 bei 1450-1490 in Diablo 3 z.B. konstant auf 1500+. Ich weiß nicht was die da gemacht haben das der Boost bei denen spinnt, aber an der Karte liegt es ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## iLastRescue (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Morgen kommt meine Msi an , ich glaube , ich werde sie sofort zurückschicken , auf den letzten Seiten liest man nur schlechtes.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Morgen kommt meine Msi an , ich glaube , ich werde sie sofort zurückschicken , auf den letzten Seiten liest man nur schlechtes.



Ich hoffe das ist Sarkasmus.
Weil wenn nicht,


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die MSI ist zwar minimalst lauter als die Palit, jedoch auch 6°C kühler. Werden sich nicht viel nehmen bei selber Temperatur.
Hier sieht man es ja Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test
Kleiner Nachteil der MSi ist, dass nur im Silent mode die Lüfter sich abschalten im idle, ist aber nicht tragisch, wäre mit einem klick erledigt, wobei selbst wenn man sie langsam rotieren lässt, werden die wohl kaum wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## iLastRescue (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist Sarkasmus.
> Weil wenn nicht,



Das war mein ernst^^


----------



## Sammy_Fable (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> Und nochmal für dich! Wenn ich fast 750€ für ein Grafikkarte ausgebe und die kann ihren angegebenen Takt nicht halten, dann ist das für mich keine empfehlenswerte Grafikkarte.





JayR91 schrieb:


> Sie geht gar nicht runter! mein Boost bleibt in Bf4 bei 1450-1490 in Diablo 3 z.B. konstant auf 1500+. Ich weiß nicht was die da gemacht haben das der Boost bei denen spinnt, aber an der Karte liegt es ganz sicher nicht!



Ihr wisst aber beide, dass jede GPU anders ist, egal von wem Platinendesign und Kühler kommt?
Ich erkundige mich zwar nur knapp ein, zwei Jahre wirklich aktiv mit PC Komponenten, aber ich habe dennoch bereits mitbekommen, dass es auch durchaus solche Krüppelchips gibt, die eben auch mal unter den angegebenen Boost takten. Das hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun, ob die Karte nun von MSI, Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA, Sapphire oder sonst wem kommt.


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber beide, dass jede GPU anders ist, egal von wem Platinendesign und Kühler kommt?
> Ich erkundige mich zwar nur knapp ein, zwei Jahre wirklich aktiv mit PC Komponenten, aber ich habe dennoch bereits mitbekommen, dass es auch durchaus solche Krüppelchips gibt, die eben auch mal unter den angegebenen Boost takten. Das hat dann aber nichts damit zu tun, ob die Karte nun von MSI, Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA, Sapphire oder sonst wem kommt.



Das ist richtig und kein Grund dafür das man gegen MSI hetzt wenn man nen Krüppel Chip erwischt hat, aber ich denke nicht das er so Krüppel war das er sein vorgegebenen Boost nicht halten kann


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der hing halt an einem Pentium 4^^
Denke Vsync war aktiviert.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die MSI ist zwar minimalst lauter als die Palit, jedoch auch 6°C kühler. Werden sich nicht viel nehmen bei selber Temperatur.
> Hier sieht man es ja Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test
> Kleiner Nachteil der MSi ist, dass nur im Silent mode die Lüfter sich abschalten im idle, ist aber nicht tragisch, wäre mit einem klick erledigt, wobei selbst wenn man sie langsam rotieren lässt, werden die wohl kaum wahrnehmbar sein.


Interessant wie unterschiedlich die Messungen sein können.
FÃ¼nf Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


iLastRescue schrieb:


> Das war mein ernst^^


Dann tust du mir leid.


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Das war mein ernst^^



Teste sie glaub mir


----------



## ColorMe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kochen hier jetzt wieder die Emotionen hoch, weil man selbst viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben hat, was andere nicht zufrieden stimmt? Leute, jetzt nehmt mal wieder die Emotionen raus... Wer mit seiner MSI/EVGA/Gigabyte/etc. Karte zufrieden ist, kann das doch gern sagen. Ebenso wenn er nicht zufrieden war und aus dem einen oder anderen Grund die Karte zurückgeschickt hat. Verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht. Wer diesen Thread verfolgt bzw. liest, wird schon schnell die passende Karte für sich finden und wer sich eine 700€ Karte in den Rechner baut, sollte auch genug Verstand haben, zu erkennen wie wichtig der Chip im Vergleich zum Platinen/Kühler-Layout ist.


----------



## homer2123 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Das ist seit dem 3.7 da, dass es immer wieder veschoben wird... Ich denke die bekommen die Lieferung wie die anderen also am 10.7



naja bei den anderen shops ist sie überall auf lager laut geizhals ärgert mich jetzt etwas das ich bei hardwareversand bestellt habe


----------



## Ikarius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die MSI ist zwar minimalst lauter als die Palit, jedoch auch 6°C kühler. Werden sich nicht viel nehmen bei selber Temperatur.
> Hier sieht man es ja Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test
> Kleiner Nachteil der MSi ist, dass nur im Silent mode die Lüfter sich abschalten im idle, ist aber nicht tragisch, wäre mit einem klick erledigt, wobei selbst wenn man sie langsam rotieren lässt, werden die wohl kaum wahrnehmbar sein.



Meine MSI ging auf bis zu 80 grad, während die Palit bei 70 bleibt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja, nur da kommen doch zig anderer Aspekte ins Spiel. Wie warm war dein Zimmer, mit was wurde getestet, auf wv RPM liefen die Lüfter, welche Taktraten/Spannungen lagen an usw usf.


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> sachma wer von euch is hier n Virus?
> 
> jedes ma wenn ich in diesen Thread geh meldet sich Avast bei mir!
> 
> ...



Das ist das Sysprofile von CtpSam. Überall wo er schreibt, klingelt es bei mir 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ad-vbulletin-4-a-post7524853.html#post7524853


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab mir gestern bei ARLT die Palit bestellt die ist jetzt lagernd hoffentlich kommt die bis Freitag an wenn ich von Geschäftsreise wieder zurück bin.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mit Boost auf 1575Mhz dauerhaft   G1 Selektierter CHIP Sag ich nur.  und es geht noch weiter. Test Teste Test





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat schon jemand seine Zotac Extrem erhalten?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Mit Boost auf 1575Mhz dauerhaft   G1 Selektierter CHIP Sag ich nur.  und es geht noch weiter. Test Teste Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der selbe Benchmark wie vor 2h


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Das ist der selbe Benchmark wie vor 2h




Hat sich auch nichts geändert Lauft stabil


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Du willst jetzt aber nicht alle 2 Stunden das Gleiche posten?


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Mit Boost auf 1575Mhz dauerhaft   G1 Selektierter CHIP Sag ich nur.  und es geht noch weiter. Test Teste Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was sagen die Temps bei dem Boost?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Hat sich auch nichts geändert Lauft stabil



Beim letzten Posting war dein Boost Takt bei 1475MHz... mit dem Benchmark. Und jetzt 100MHz mehr und das selbe Ergebnis?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bin jetzt echt am Überlegen meine Inno X3 zurückzuschicken und mir eine Palit....ähmmm EVGA Hybrid zu holen. 
Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir früher oder später eine zweite Graka einzubauen (Windows 10 und DX12 sollen Multi GPU's ja dann besser unterstützen) und ich bei der jetztigen Triple-Slot Bauweise nur wenige mm zum nächsten slot habe, fürchte ich, daß ich bei 2 Inno X3's Hähnchen in meinem Tower brutzeln kann (inkl. Grakas).

Wobei es echt schade um die Inno X3 wäre, ist sehr leise, kühl und echt fix


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja, für SLI ist die nicht so gut geeignet.
Klatsch doch einfach nen Wasserkühler drauf.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also dann fasse ich mal zusammen:

1x ASUS GTX 980Ti
1x EVGA GTX 980Ti
1x Gigabyte GTX 980Ti
1x Inno3D GTX 980Ti
1x MSI GTX 980Ti
1x Palit GTX 980Ti
1x Zotac GTX 980Ti

einmal zum mitnehmen.

Man kann pingelig sein, aber das ist schon meckern auf hohem Niveau, und ich rede nicht von fast!


----------



## LMarini (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Würde ich auch gerne machen!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wir reden hier auch von 700€ Karten, da kann man schon mal pingelig sein.


----------



## Dacra (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schönen guten Abend an alle , ich schwanke derzeit mir eine Zotac AMP! Extreme zuzulegen oder vll den Weg einer Palit Super Jetstream zu gehen.
Da ich auch optisch in meinem Gehäuse etwas für mein Geld haben möchte wäre meine Frage an die Palit Besitzer wo überall LEDs verbaut sind.

Ich hab gesehen es sind weiße LEDs in den Lüftern verbaut -  ist außerdem das Logo an der Seite beleuchtet oder gibt es andere LEDs / optische Feinheiten die ich vll übersehen habe?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, für SLI ist die nicht so gut geeignet.
> Klatsch doch einfach nen Wasserkühler drauf.



Haben eben schon im Forum hier geschaut, was Kühllösungen so kosten, da ist man bei einigen hundert Euro auch wieder dabei 
Da kann man sich gleich ne Hybrid holen. Naja, abwarten.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit GTX980ti ist auch da, sieht sehr schick aus.

Geht zwischen 1300 bis 1380 bei einem Powerlimit von 110 ohne OC rauf, jetzt probiere ich etwas OC.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Haben eben schon im Forum hier geschaut, was Kühllösungen so kosten, da ist man bei einigen hundert Euro auch wieder dabei
> Da kann man sich gleich ne Hybrid holen. Naja, abwarten.


Aber auch sehr kühl und leise.


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber auch sehr kühl und leise.



Ja das schon. Wollte halt nicht wieder in die vollen gehen. Die Grakas sind schon teuer genug. 
Die EVGA Hybrid soll etwa auf 50°C kommen. Das würde auch reichen. Zur Lautstärke habe ich bisher nichts gefunden leider.


----------



## Naix (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So heute meine Palit GTX 980 ti Super Jetstream bekommen sehr leise von den Lüftern her und auch noch recht kühl 70 grad bei 28 grad Zimmertemperatur und nach 2 stunden Witcher 3 zocken ohne absturz bei 1500 Mhz Takt , nur wieder mal Spulenpfeifen genau so wie bei der EVGA und der Gigabyte kanns doch echt nicht mehr sein 3 Karten hir gehabt und alles Spulenpfeifen


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X99-UD4-CF Das höchste bis jetzt, aber ich gib nicht auf


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> So heute meine Palit GTX 980 ti Super Jetstream bekommen sehr leise von den Lüftern her und auch noch recht kühl 70 grad bei 28 grad Zimmertemperatur und nach 2 stunden Witcher 3 zocken ohne absturz bei 1500 Mhz Takt , nur wieder mal Spulenpfeifen genau so wie bei der EVGA und der Gigabyte kanns doch echt nicht mehr sein 3 Karten hir gehabt und alles Spulenpfeifen



Murphys law? Ja das ist echt ärgerlich sowas 

Ab wann kommt den das Spulenfiepen, immer oder unter sehr hoher Last?


----------



## Naix (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Murphys law? Ja das ist echt ärgerlich sowas
> 
> Ab wann kommt den das Spulenfiepen, immer oder unter sehr hoher Last?



ja schon nur bei last aber auch schon bei 60 fps aber das hört man nur wenn man nah dran ist aber wenn ich was spiele wo die fps mal über 100 gehn hört man das schon deutlich


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> ja schon nur bei last aber auch schon bei 60 fps aber das hört man nur wenn man nah dran ist aber wenn ich was spiele wo die fps mal über 100 gehn hört man das schon deutlich



Wird es dann Versuch Nummer 4, oder behälst deine jetzige nun?


----------



## Naix (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Wird es dann Versuch Nummer 4, oder behälst deine jetzige nun?



Überlege gerade mir ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zu holen da ich das Seitenteil meines Bitfenix Prodigy auflassen muss da sonst die Graka ned passt.
Hab schon die schnauze voll vom hin und her schicken.


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



lg36 schrieb:


> 50% Prozent aller Käufer haben das Teil zurück geschickt weil sie ******* ist!



basierend auf gerüchten und vermutungen.. herzlichen glückwunsch du hast wirklich ahnung. Sollte ich falsch liegen, kein ding.. du hast die möglichkeit einen beweis im netz oder anderswo zu posten der bestätigt das 50% diese karte zurücksenden oder zurückgesendet haben. Solltest du keine beweise haben (so wird es auch sicher sein) sei doch einfach ruhig und behaupte nicht solche sachen !



lg36 schrieb:


> Da ich einer bin der so eine GPU nicht empfehlen würde fühle ich mich von dem Satz mit "könnte ich einfach nur reinschlagen" angesprochen! PASS AUF WAS DU SCHREIBST !!!



ach du meine güte, als ob ich aufpassen müsste in einem forum.. reg dich doch nicht so künstlich auf kleiner 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht alle 2 Stunden das Gleiche posten?



angeberei kennt absolut keine grenzen. Schlieslich ist er jetzt ein virtueller forenheld indem er eine superduper geile roxxor Karte erwischt hat.. welche ziele er hat siehst du doch schon dem benchmark wenn du zwei zeilen liest 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Jeder der soviel Geld in eine Karte investiert überlegt sich das sicher 100 Mal und will das Optimum für sein Geld und das ist auch verständlich.



ah ich verstehe, es ist also so das ein son typ ohne große ahnung hier solche unqualifizierten beiträge wie "50% senden zurück" ohne beweise und aus eigenen vermutungen von sich gibt, automatisch die karte schlecht ist und man  diese nichtmehr akzeptieren muss .. herzlichen dank, ich bin erleuchtet... 

unglaublich sag ich dazu nur


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Naix schrieb:


> Überlege gerade mir ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zu holen da ich das Seitenteil meines Bitfenix Prodigy auflassen muss da sonst die Graka ned passt.
> Hab schon die schnauze voll vom hin und her schicken.


Ist zwar nicht Sinn und Zweck, allerdings (wenn du sonst zufrieden bist) würde ich beim daddeln die Fps mit Vsync oder einem sonstigem Framelimiter begrenzen. Dreistellige Fps brauch man ja beim zocken nicht unbedingt zum glücklich sein, oder

 Und wenn´s dich erst dann wirklich stört...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Dreistellige Fps brauch man ja beim zocken nicht unbedingt zum glücklich sein, oder



Doch braucht man


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Wer mit seiner MSI/EVGA/Gigabyte/etc. Karte zufrieden ist, kann das doch gern sagen. Ebenso wenn er nicht zufrieden war und aus dem einen oder anderen Grund die Karte zurückgeschickt hat.



hier im beitrag traut sich fast keiner mehr zu sagen wenn eine karte gut war, da über jede karte schon gemotzt wurde. Ich finde es erschreckend das man sich anhand dieser Beiträge hier wirklich ein Bild machen will, das ist einfach nur traurig ...

Im übrigen, kleine info am rande EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geile karte .. superleise unter last, wird nicht zu heiss .. ist sehr schnell und sogar stable auf 1490 Mhz übertaktbar  Und ich rede hier von der testzeit bevor ich den morpheus drauf hatte .. absolute empfehlung meinerseits .. dazu hat man dann noch einen der besten hersteller von grafikkarten an seiner seite. Was will man mehr ?

was ich sagen will? Kauf mehr EVGAS 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch will man



angepasst für dich


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

.......


----------



## lg36 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> basierend auf gerüchten und vermutungen.. herzlichen glückwunsch du hast wirklich ahnung. Sollte ich falsch liegen, kein ding.. du hast die möglichkeit einen beweis im netz oder anderswo zu posten der bestätigt das 50% diese karte zurücksenden oder zurückgesendet haben. Solltest du keine beweise haben (so wird es auch sicher sein) sei doch einfach ruhig und behaupte nicht solche sachen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt wirds echt peinlich...scheiß drauf

verwende einfach mal die suchfunktion...


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch braucht man


Wusst ich`s doch, Benchman...

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wusst ich`s doch, Benchman...
> 
> Gruß



Nein, warum.
144Hz wollen gerne gefüttert werden mit 100fps+
Ich gurk doch nicht in Shootern mit 60fps rum.
Es gibt sie wirklich, die high fps Spieler

Btw, es heisst He-Man.


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist es normal das sich der Memory sehr gut im Gegensatz zum Chip übertakten lässt?  Bei meinem Chip ist bei 1515 Schluss und der Memory ist jetzt bei 1.869 MHz


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja normal.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX980ti, i5 3470 3.5 Ghz, 8GB Ram.


----------



## Taonris (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> basierend auf gerüchten und vermutungen.. herzlichen glückwunsch du hast wirklich ahnung. Sollte ich falsch liegen, kein ding.. du hast die möglichkeit einen beweis im netz oder anderswo zu posten der bestätigt das 50% diese karte zurücksenden oder zurückgesendet haben. Solltest du keine beweise haben (so wird es auch sicher sein) sei doch einfach ruhig und behaupte nicht solche sachen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was andere hier sagen kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen, jedoch ist es auch der Sinn dieses Forum Leute zu beraten. Ich hatte keine 980 ti im Rechner jedoch hab ich einige Tests gelesen und gebe das Gelesene weiter. Ich stimme dir zu das sinnvollste wäre eine objektiver Test bei dem bspw PCGH alle Customs unter gleichen Umständen testet auf Lautstärke usw. Solange wir dies nicht haben können wir nur Vermutungen aufstellen und die sind natürlich da geb ich dir Recht mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Naja, das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun.
Und VRAM bei 1869MHz ist doch nicht viel.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop schon wenig, hier mein Resultat mit meiner 290 TriX (i7 4770k@ 4.6GHz) AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Deine CPU bremst halt arg.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das sind doch nur etwas über 100 mhz oben drauf beim vram. Da hat die GPU weit mehr im Vergleich zur Referenz 


1700mhz ram takt? Nettes Sample duvar. Ich bekomm ab 1450mhz fragmente.

Mein Score liegt bei 10300 r9 290@1200/1400 mhz / 3770k@ 4,5 ghz


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Jop schon wenig, hier mein Resultat mit meiner 290 TriX (i7 4770k@ 4.6GHz) AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO



Woran kann das liegen?
Ist Firestrike sehr CPU fordernd?

Der Typ hat z.Bsp. eine TitanX und ein FX 9590 und hat ähnlich wenig wie ich z.Bsp:
NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - AMD FX-9590,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht irgendwie aus als wäre der Treiber nicht richtig installiert.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Deine CPU liefert einen extrem niedrigen Physics score, scheint nicht normal zu sein.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hoch ist der Takt von deiner 980 Ti?


----------



## JayR91 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun.
> Und VRAM bei 1869MHz ist doch nicht viel.



Naja sind ja dann effektiv 7500Mhz statt 7000Mhz oder nicht?


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Takt von deiner 980 Ti?
> Die CPU hat ja auch einen Einfluss.
> Mit einem hohen Takt sollte sich das Ergebnis zwischen 11 und 12k bewegen.



Laut dem Test lag der Takt bei 1252 Mhz, wenn ich spiele (ganz normale Spiele) bei ~1400.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Iwas ist faul mit der CPU, wenn ein i3 schon deutlich stärker ist AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3220,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX




Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur etwas über 100 mhz oben drauf beim vram. Da hat die GPU weit mehr im Vergleich zur Referenz
> 
> 
> 1700mhz ram takt? Nettes Sample duvar. Ich bekomm ab 1450mhz fragmente.
> ...




Fehlerfrei läuft der run nicht, sondern mit massig Artefakten^^


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Es gibt genug Leute die ihren VRAM mit 2000MHz betreiben, das wäre ne Ecke mehr.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Iwas ist faul mit der CPU, wenn ein i3 schon deutlich stärker ist AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-3220,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V LX



Hmm, keine Ahnung, was soll ich denn nun machen? 

Laut HwInfo sind die Kerne (1-4) 53,57,50,52 Grad heiß (Idle), ist das eventuell zu viel?


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Fehlerfrei läuft der run nicht, sondern mit massig Artefakten^^



und ich wollte deine Karte schon feiern^^


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimmt sowieso irgendwas nicht, sollte nicht bei der gpu gtx 980ti stehen und nicht generic vga?


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Laut HwInfo sind die Kerne (1-4) 53,57,50,52 Grad heiß (Idle), ist das eventuell zu viel?



Leerlauf ist uninteressant.
Temperaturen unter Last?


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nee,  was da schief läuft. Nur langsam werden die Grafikkarten echt sehr stark, zumindest @ Full HD wäre eine stärkere CPU nicht verkehrt Wyniki procesorów (CPU test) – 1920 × 1080 Ultra (GeForce GTX Titan X) :: PCLab.pl
Die Titan X kann man ja gleichsetzen zur 980 Ti. In Games solltest du natürlich alles maxen + DSR nutzen, dann biste wieder im GPU Limit.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sieht so aus als wäre der Treiber nicht richtig installiert.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Den 3470 kann man soweit ich weiß auf allen Kernen auf 4GHz fixen und ja mal den Nvidia Treiber neu installieren.
Sauber mit DDU löschen und falls du vorher eine AMD Karte verbaut hattest, auch die AMD Treiber löschen mit DDU, danach schön sauber installieren.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich spiele sowieso nur mindestens in 1440P (nativ).

Ich habe aber oft mit dem CPU Limit ein Problem, gerade in GTAV oder in Novigraad (The Witcher 3) sind alle Kerne (bei 3.5 Ghz) fast immer komplett ausgelastet (90 bis 100%).
Das sorgt dafür dass die Grafikkarte (bei GTAV in der Stadt) in 1440P oft nur 50% ausgelastet wird.

Ich mache mal ein CPU Belastungstest und sage euch die Temperaturen.


----------



## Abductee (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mein alter Ivy Xeon:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hast du zufällig ein Z77 Mainboard Ravion, oder konnte man die non K Ivys auch mit H77/B75 übertakten, glaube aber nicht  ?


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nein, ein B75 habe ich, daher geht mehr OC bei der CPU sowieso nicht.

Eignet sich Prime95 als guter Test oder ist das schon zu hart?


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schade dann gehts net und Prime 95 ist too much, in Games erreichst du diese Auslastung nicht.
Lass doch einfach den HW Monitor laufen im Hintergrund während du 10 Minuten zockst, da siehste die Temps etc.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schade dann gehts net und Prime 95 ist too much, in Games erreichst du diese Auslastung nicht.



Was würdest Du empfehlen (für die CPU, realistische Auslastung)?


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab oben noch was rein editiert. Installier den HW Monitor, öffne ihn, danach geh ne runde zocken und schau später auf die max Temps.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe heute meine Msi (custom) bekommen.

Sie ist schonmal nicht verbogen  allerdings taktet sie beim Spielen nur auf 1329mhz, geht dabei bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 27 grad auf bis zu 78 grad hoch und kühlt dann gegen bis sie auf 72 grad ist. Über 72 grad geht sie runter auf 1313mhz.

Ist das normal so? In den produktdaten stand ja ein höherer Boost aber hab was von Gaming Modus oder so gelesen.

Zum Glück keinerlei spulenfiepen (getestet bei LoL @ 500 fps)


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

das mit gamingmodus und co wird über ein msi tool gemacht. Ist es deine erste MSI Karte ?

mal ne andere frage, wer hier ist ein virus ? Mein avast schlägt an bei pcgh oO



RavionHD schrieb:


> Was würdest Du empfehlen (für die CPU, realistische Auslastung)?



hab dich mal zitiert, hast wohl meinen beitrag nicht gelesen.. dein problem liegt woanders .. siehst du nicht das da generic vga steht bei 3dmark und nicht gtx 980ti ? Installier doch mal den treiber neu oder setz dein BS neu auf oder sowas.. irgendwas hats verschoben in deiner Konfiguration, Hattest du vorher eine AMD Karte?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> das mit gamingmodus und co wird über ein msi tool gemacht. Ist es deine erste MSI Karte ?



Ja ist meine erste MSI


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Ja ist meine erste MSI



hier auf der seite nach unten scrollen Twin Frozr V Series | MSI Gaming Serie und das programm MSI Gaming APP Downloaden.. da kannst du dann einfach via klick neue werte einstellen und es damit nochmal testen


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> das mit gamingmodus und co wird über ein msi tool gemacht. Ist es deine erste MSI Karte ?
> 
> mal ne andere frage, wer hier ist ein virus ? Mein avast schlägt an bei pcgh oO
> 
> ...



Hallo,
nein, habe eine GTX970 gehabt.
Ich probiere mal einen Treiberneuinstallation.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist mein Ergebnis nicht niedrig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da ist ganz alleine die CPU schuld, 
solltest dringen nachrüsten. 

Bei der GPU eigendlich ein muss.


----------



## homer2123 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Leute oben im screen steht doch ganz dick die grafikkarte wurde nicht erkannt und es steht generic vga dort also da ist was mit dem treiber schief gelaufen :/


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So Leute,
habe gerade eine Runde Battlefield 4 gespielt (1440P, Ultra, 4 MSAA).
Die CPU Kerne werden knapp unter 80 Grad warm (so ca. ~76 bis 78 Grad).
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen i5 34370 mit 3.5 Ghz.

Ist das schon zu warm?


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder in 4k von BF4 und meiner 980ti. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich muss sagen Hammer mäßig was die Karte an Leistung raushaut bei 4k. 

die 62FPS bei dem einen Bild ist übrigens das min bei einer Explosion wenn wirklich viel los ist bei einem 64Server


----------



## Atent123 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir schwanken die FPS in BF4 zwischen 52 und 72 (getestet auf der Spind Map )


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja die 4K Leistung ist echt richtig richtig gut, flüssiges 4K Spielen ist eigentlich sehr gut möglich, klar nicht immer 60 Frames, aber meist so um die 40 bis 50, bei Battlefield 4 auch über 60.


----------



## CSharper (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja ich hab jetzt auf ein X99 System gewechselt und der Score sieht jetzt schon anderst aus.

NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH X99

und damals mit dem 4790k

NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-PRO



Würde halt nur auf den Graphic Score schielen und eher Valley und Heaven laufen lassen, die Benchen eigentlich nur die GPU.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

hier noch ein Paar mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dieser Karte in BF4 zwischen 60-80 FPS konstant  die gleichen Settings. 


Ist übrigens eine 980ti G1 von Gigabyte


----------



## Patryk000 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Guten Tag, habe mir die Gtx 980 ti von Zotac die Extreme Variante bestellt endlich nach 2 Monaten warten!! Werde hier ein Bericht bringen.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir wird im 3D Mark auch "
Die Grafikkarte wurde nicht erkannt" angezeigt!Woran liegt das?
Ich habe den aktuellen Treiber drauf?


----------



## CSharper (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hast du den 353.38 oder den 353.30? Der Hotfix hat ja kein WHQL Siegel.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ohne WHQL sollte 3D Mark lediglich sagen das der Treiber nicht akzeptiert wird.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe den 353.30 drauf. Meine G1 damals hat er erkannt. Aber die Palit nicht mehr!


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier noch Metro Last Light Benchmark zum vergleich für euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausnahmsweise in FullHD zum bessern Vergleich. 

Die wenigsen hier werden einen 4k Monitor haben. 

also meine Kauf Empfehlung ist definitive die 980ti G1 von Gigabyte. 

Leistung und Lautstärke halten sich hier die wage in einem sehr guten Maß.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mach doch mal ein Battle mit deinem Bro "Zukosan". Der hat auch ein ÜBER G1!


----------



## tharec (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Tach,

habe mir heute die Zotac Extreme AMP bestellt und per Kurier liefern lassen (auf die 3 Euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an). 

Erste Eindrücke:
- Die Karte ist echt groß, schön stabil dank Backplate und gut verarbeitet. 
- Im Idle-Modus läuft sie passiv, ab 60 Grad laufen die Lüfter an.
- Unter Last gehen die Lüfter bis 60 % (ca 1700 Umdrehungen hoch), dies ist als leichtes Rauschen im offenen Gehäuse wahrnehmbar. Ich gehe davon aus, dass im geschlossenen und gedämmten Fractal Design Define XL es im Gesamtrauschen untergeht und mit Spielesound wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich auffällt. Unterm Strich aber etwas lauter als meine alte Asus Strix 970.
- Unter Last maximal 70 Grad bisher bei gefühlten 35 Grad Raumtemperatur
- Out of the box boostet die Karte bis 1380 MHz bei ca. 83 % Ausnutzung Power Limit 
- versuchshalber den Coretakt um 100 Mhz erhöht = Boost bis 1487  MHz stabil bei 87 % Powerlimit

Weitere Übertaktungen müssen warten, da mein Netzteil nicht genug Strom auf den Rails liefern kann. Neues NT ist bestellt und wird am Wochenende verbaut. Ich vermute mal, dass die Karte bei 1550+ Mhz rauskommen wird (sofern der Chip auch gut genug ist), da Temperatur (70 Grad) und Powerlimit (87 % von 110%) noch deutlich Luft haben.

Bisher gefällt mir die Karte gut  Ist sie den Aufpreis von 80-90 Euro auf die Palit wert? Das kann ich noch nicht definitiv sagen... aber selbst wenn sie sich auf 1600 Mhz boosten ließe, muss man sich überlegen, ob diese Mehrübertaktung  gegenüber den anderen Customs den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## Snowhack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

und zu guter letzt noch meine Einstellungen für den Alltag Boost so bis 1490Mhz Kon-stand 

Basistakt hier 1152Mhz . damit Ihr mal einen Richtwert habt zum OCn





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle anderen Einstellung bis 1575Mhz sind für den Alltag nicht zu berauchen zu heiß / zu Laut. 
nur zum Benchmarken gut.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> habe mir heute die Zotac Extreme AMP bestellt und per Kurier liefern lassen (auf die 3 Euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an).
> 
> ...



Das hört sich schon sehr mächtig an hehe. Wie macht sich das bemerkbar, dass dein NT nicht genügend Strom liefert?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Battle mit deinem Bro "Zukosan". Der hat auch ein ÜBER G1!



Geht nicht, der ist noch ähhh aushäuslich...


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Geht nicht, der ist noch ähhh aushäuslich...



Dein Ernst?


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jo is gesperrt. War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit^^


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jo is gesperrt. War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit^^



Bemerkenswert. Will gar nicht wissen wie die Leute in real so drauf sind. Naja.

Ich bin auf weitere Tests der Zotac gespannt!


----------



## tharec (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon sehr mächtig an hehe. Wie macht sich das bemerkbar, dass dein NT nicht genügend Strom liefert?



Dadurch, dass ich keine zwei vollwertigen 8-Pin-Stecker hab   Und der 6er und 8er-Stecker teilen sich auch noch Rails. Somit kann die Karte momentan nicht genug Strom ziehen, was sie auch sofort mit nem Treiberreset quitiert, wenn ich über 1500 MHz boosten will. 

Alternativ könnte natürlich auch der Chip schon am Limit sein. Aber das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es mit dem neuen Netzteil probiert hab.


----------



## LMarini (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich auch. Die Zotac war von Anfang an meine erste Wahl. Nur noch die Frage ab sie denn zusätzlichen Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass ich keine zwei vollwertigen 8-Pin-Stecker hab   Und der 6er und 8er-Stecker teilen sich auch noch Rails. Somit kann die Karte momentan nicht genug Strom ziehen, was sie auch sofort mit nem Treiberreset quitiert, wenn ich über 1500 MHz boosten will.
> 
> Alternativ könnte natürlich auch der Chip schon am Limit sein. Aber das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es mit dem neuen Netzteil probiert hab.



Hui, hört sich super an  
Wobei alles über 1500Mhz imho relativ sinnbefreit ist, dann lieber niedrigere Temps oder Lautheit


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ach so hehe oki. Ach was. Die Karte kann viel mehr. Wenn die top ist würde ich keine Sekunde zögern um sie zu behalten. Was solls. Dann säufst du einmal weniger im Club und dann haste die 80 Euro wieder drin.


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier noch Metro Last Light Benchmark zum vergleich für euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach mal nen UHD run aber ohne PhysX.


----------



## tharec (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> Ich auch. Die Zotac war von Anfang an meine erste Wahl. Nur noch die Frage ab sie denn zusätzlichen Aufpreis wert ist.



Also leiser als andere Customs ist sie schon mal nicht. Dafür kühlt sie recht gut. 1466 Mhz @ 69 Grad im Valley Benchmark ist gut.  Design ist Geschmackssache. Sprich um den Aufpreis wirklich zu rechtfertigen müsste sie schon an die 1600+ MHz boosten. Und da bin ich mal gespannt, ob sie das schafft. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald mehr Erfahrungsberichte zur Zotac hier.


----------



## LMarini (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@tharec
Das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, dass sie so leise ist. Das Design gefällt mir gut. Die Kühlleistung sieht schon mal gut (geschlossenes Gehäuse?)

Ich hoffe das noch mehr Leute eine ergattern konnten und berichten können. Bin über jeden Info froh .


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> also meine Kauf Empfehlung ist definitive die 980ti G1 von Gigabyte.
> 
> Leistung und Lautstärke halten sich hier die wage in einem sehr guten Maß.





Snowhack schrieb:


> alle anderen Einstellung bis 1575Mhz sind für den Alltag nicht zu berauchen zu heiß / zu Laut.
> nur zum Benchmarken gut.



Ähmm, wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn jemand von euch eine Idee hat, warum meine GTX 980 Ti von Palit nicht erkannt wird darf er mit das gerne mitteilen^^

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von euch eine Idee hat, warum meine GTX 980 Ti von Palit nicht erkannt wird darf er mit das gerne mitteilen^^
> 
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE



Gabe genau das gleiche Problem.^^

Auch Palit Superjetstream.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Palit Jetstream und der Palit Super Jetstream außer den Taktraten?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Gabe genau das gleiche Problem.^^
> 
> Auch Palit Superjetstream.



Ich denke 3d Mark kennt diese Konfiguration einfach noch nicht. Aber sollte bei den Ergebnissen nicht stören


----------



## defPlaya (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich denke 3d Mark kennt diese Konfiguration einfach noch nicht. Aber sollte bei den Ergebnissen nicht stören



Das denke ich auch. 

Mit der Inno immer noch zufrieden? Hast du die Übertaktet?


----------



## Duvar (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Metro LL Bench ist iwie verbuggt bei mir, normal öffnet sich ja am Ende immer der Browser mit dem Resultat, doch nun öffnet sich nur son kack Metro report editor. Weiß wer wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?


----------



## tharec (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> @tharec
> Das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, dass sie so leise ist. Das Design gefällt mir gut. Die Kühlleistung sieht schon mal gut (geschlossenes Gehäuse?)
> 
> Ich hoffe das noch mehr Leute eine ergattern konnten und berichten können. Bin über jeden Info froh .



Also nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Leise ist die Zotac nicht. Aber es ist ein unaufdringliches (bis ca. 70 % der Lüfterdrehzahl) Rauschen, das in einem gedämmten Gehäuse unter einem Schreibtisch bei Spielesound nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch mit Glasseitenwand oder ähnlichem sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus. 
Ach ja bisher auch kein Spulenfiepen (getestet mit Half Life 2 @270fps).


----------



## katajama (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe gerade noch mal einen schönen Test gefunden:


Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test

Meine Lieblings Ti ( Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream) und meine 2. Wahl ( MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G ) + Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm


EDIT: Meine Palit wird vom 3D Mark auch nicht erkannt

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Spulenfiepen hängt nicht zwangsläufig mit hohen fps zusammen.
Das hängt mit der Auslastung zusammen.


----------



## tharec (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen hängt nicht zwangsläufig mit hohen fps zusammen.
> Das hängt mit der Auslastung zusammen.



Jepp, hohe GPU-Auslastung hatte ich bereits bei meinen anderen Tests, da hatte ich auch kein Spulenfiepen bei der Zotac vernommen (bei offenem Gehäuse).

Nachtrag zum Spulenfiepen: Mit GFXBench konnte ich die Zotac AMP Extreme dann auch zum Spulenfiepen bringen. Dieses Geräusch trat aber in meinen anderen Tests (Witcher 3, Grid Autosport, Valley Benchmark, 3DMark) bisher nicht auf oder war zumindest so leise, dass ich es nicht hörte.


----------



## Cliffsmoker1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob schon jemand folgenden Test gepostet hat:

Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test

Hier wurden die Palit Jetstream, MSG Gaming und die Zotac Artic Storm getestet.

Da habe ich ja mit meiner Palit überhaupt nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## LMarini (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Also nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Leise ist die Zotac nicht. Aber es ist ein unaufdringliches (bis ca. 70 % der Lüfterdrehzahl) Rauschen, das in einem gedämmten Gehäuse unter einem Schreibtisch bei Spielesound nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch mit Glasseitenwand oder ähnlichem sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus.
> Ach ja bisher auch kein Spulenfiepen (getestet mit Half Life 2 @270fps).



Ok. Die Lautstärke hatte ich schon erwartet nach dem Test von guru3d. Ab wann drehen die Lüfter denn auf? Temperaturmäßig? 

Das mit dem Spulenfiepen ist klasse. Hoffen wir mal, dass es generell so ist bei der Extrem .

Hast du sonst noch Infos?


----------



## Lori78 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch.
> 
> Mit der Inno immer noch zufrieden? Hast du die Übertaktet?



Generell ja, aber da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele früher oder später mir eine 2 für SLI zuzulegen , bin ich momentan nicht sicher ob ich die Karte behalte. Denn für SLI ist sie weniger geeignet alleine dank der Grossen Bauweise. Trotz alle dem kann ich die inno x3 empfehlen, wenn der airflow im case passt. Ja hab sie übertaktet, mit man. Eingestellter Lüfterkurve wunderbar kühl und trotzdem leise.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal nen UHD run aber ohne PhysX.




hier UHD ohne PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier 4k ohne SSAA und ohne PhysX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. Ich hab den Rechner neu gestartet dann ging es plötzlich.

WOW ich hab 35% mehr Power als eine Fury X   lol für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## tharec (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> Ok. Die Lautstärke hatte ich schon erwartet nach dem Test von guru3d. Ab wann drehen die Lüfter denn auf? Temperaturmäßig?
> 
> Das mit dem Spulenfiepen ist klasse. Hoffen wir mal, dass es generell so ist bei der Extrem .



Also bei der Zotac Extreme bleiben die Lüfter bis 60 Grad aus. Bei älteren und grafisch nicht sehr fordernden Spielen (z.B. Pillars of Eternity) könnte die Zotac die meiste Zeit also über passiv gekühlt bleiben.  Ab 60 Grad  ziehen die Lüfter dann je nach Last / Temperatur an. Die Lüftersteuerung hat zum Ziel die Karte wohl unter 70 Grad zu halten. Bei Witcher 3 in 1440p laufen die Lüfter dafür auf ca. 60 % = 1.700 Umdrehungen. Die Geräuschkulisse finde ich absolut ok. 
Beim FireStrike Benchmark dreht die Karte dann auch über 70 % (> 2000 Umdrehungen) auf um bei 70 Grad zu bleiben und das ist dann schon deutlich zu hören. Mehr als ca. 2100 Umdrehungen konnte ich in Spielen / Benchmarks bisher nicht produzieren. 100 % wären 2800 Umdrehungen und das klingt dann schon sehr nach Fön . Kommt in der Praxis ja aber eh nicht vor.
Kurz gesagt bis 60-65 % der Lüfterdrehzahl (so 1800 Umdrehungen) absolut ok, danach wird es dann etwas aufdringlich. Die Karte hat aber ein gutes Temperaturpolster. Man kann also individuell die Lüftersteuerung niedriger festlegen, wenn man denn mit 75 Grad oder so als Spitzentemperatur leben kann.



LMarini schrieb:


> Hast du sonst noch Infos?



Was möchtest Du denn noch wissen?


----------



## noomilicios (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Da EKWB nicht sagen kann ob sie überhaupt Full Waterblocks für die Classified bringen werden überlege ich jetzt die Vorbestellung wieder zu stornieren 

Hat eigentlich sonst noch eine der hier besprochenen Karten nen Dual Bios?


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey, ich habe nochmal den Test gemacht, hier das Ergebnis:
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V

Wieso liegt mein Graphics Score bei knapp über 16K während andere Palit Nutzer über 20K haben?


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe nochmal den Test gemacht, hier das Ergebnis:
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V
> 
> Wieso liegt mein Graphics Score bei knapp über 16K während andere Palit Nutzer über 20K haben?



Da steht doch dick und fett das die Karte nicht erkannt wurde?!


----------



## JayR91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



noomilicios schrieb:


> Da EKWB nicht sagen kann ob sie überhaupt Full Waterblocks für die Classified bringen werden überlege ich jetzt die Vorbestellung wieder zu stornieren
> 
> Hat eigentlich sonst noch eine der hier besprochenen Karten nen Dual Bios?



Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free Guck dir das mal an, aber man muss sich erstmal anfreunden mit 10-20 Tage ohne Karte


----------



## Blackout27 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe mir jetzt die Palit gekauft allerding diese hier:

6144MB Palit GTX980TI Jetstream HDMI DVI 3DP - Hardware,

Kostet 10€ weniger als die "Super" Variante. Übertakten kann ich selber


----------



## DummBazz (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt noch meine Einstellungen für den Alltag Boost so bis 1490Mhz Kon-stand
> 
> Basistakt hier 1152Mhz . damit Ihr mal einen Richtwert habt zum OCn
> 
> ...


ich habe deine letzten posting gelesen,ähnliche werte  und stimme dir zu.ich lasse die g1 mit 1480 stock volt laufen,sogar 1500mhz gingen stock volt aber ich will nicht alles bis zum anschlag laufen lassen.
getestet habe ich auch mem clock +500 und core 1560mhz mit +50mv.läuft aber muss ich beim zocken nicht haben.lieber etwas ausgeglichen mit passenden temps und noise.vllt gehts auch höher,aber ist mir egal.
auf meinem acer xb 280 uhd monitor mit gsync ,laufen bisher alle spiele super in 4k mit hohen grafik settings.
die lüfterkurve habe ich im afterburner selbst eingestellt und finde die ist nicht zu laut.vorher hatte ich msi 970 4g sli und die waren auch nicht leiser.

es ist jedenfalls noch luft nach oben und ich finde die g1 kommt hier etwas zu schlecht weg.die chips scheinen top zu sein,die lüftung auch wenn man die selbst einstellt.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Da steht doch dick und fett das die Karte nicht erkannt wurde?!



Das gilt aktuell bei allen Palit GTX980ti.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das gilt aktuell bei allen Palit GTX980ti.



Echt ?
Ich kanns bei meiner gerade nicht aus probieren .Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man ein non Boost Bios macht ?


----------



## CSharper (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nimm dir am besten die Noboost von der T'x als Vorlage. Musst ja eig. nur die Clock State Werte ändern. 

Ich denk mal da fehlen noch welche Info's zu den Custom Karten in der 3DMark Datenbank.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe nochmal den Test gemacht, hier das Ergebnis:
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V
> 
> Wieso liegt mein Graphics Score bei knapp über 16K während andere Palit Nutzer über 20K haben?



Die Karten von den Anderen laufen dann mit 1500Mhz um an die 20k zu kommen.

für die Standard Einstellungen doch ganz ok.  mehr kannst du auch nicht rausholen ohne die CPU zu wechseln. 

Du Spielst mit der 980ti gerade mit angezogener Handbremse bei einem i5 3470.

der Normale Wert der 980ti  Palit sollte so bei knapp 18k Punkten liegen aber dann mit einem i7 260Ok  OC oder hoher der Die GPU nicht Bremst.


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ "Club Palit" Kann mir einer von Euch stolzen Besitzern sagen, wie die Erfahrungen mit Spulenfiepen bei der Karte sind? Meine wandert in ein Nanoxia DS3 Gehäuse, das unter dem Schreibtisch steht. Ich denke nicht, dass man das all zu sehr hören wird, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, oder. Wenn ja, ab welchem Bereich? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit zwei Bildschirmen in 1440p?

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> @ "Club Palit" Kann mir einer von Euch stolzen Besitzern sagen, wie die Erfahrungen mit Spulenfiepen bei der Karte sind? Meine wandert in ein Nanoxia DS3 Gehäuse, das unter dem Schreibtisch steht. Ich denke nicht, dass man das all zu sehr hören wird, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, oder. Wenn ja, ab welchem Bereich? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit zwei Bildschirmen in 1440p?
> 
> Ich freu mich schon



zum Fiepen kann ich nichts sagen da musst du auf die Antwort des Palit Clubs warten  

Aber zu den Monitoren da brauchst du die keine Gedanken machen das packt die Karte im Schlaf.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wegen i5 ivy und 980Ti, klar in Benchmarks usw aber in hohen Settings sollte es in Games ein gutes Gespann sein wenn man nicht gerade 120Hz Spieler ist


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Snow: Danke für die Antwort. Hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ RavionHD zu deinem CPU

hier mal einen vergleich zu CPUs bei Spielen.  die Test wurden mit einer 780ti gemacht und da verliert man schon 20% an Leistung bei einer Langsamen CPU. 
Ich will mit also nicht ausmahlen wie Stark die 980ti gebremst wird. oder in höheren Auflösungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind jetzt Durchschnittswerte von 5 getesteten Spielen. 

Anno 2070
Batman: Arkham City
F1 2011 
H.A.W.X. 2
Skyrim


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ja, ab welchem Bereich? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit zwei Bildschirmen in 1440p?
> 
> Ich freu mich schon


Du willst bestimmt nur auf einem spielen und wieviel fps brauchst du?


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja, zocken nur auf einem. K.A. wie immer je mehr, desto besser


----------



## tharec (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> @ RavionHD zu deinem CPU
> 
> hier mal einen vergleich zu CPUs bei Spielen.  die Test wurden mit einer 780ti gemacht und da verliert man schon 20% an Leistung bei einer Langsamen CPU.
> Ich will mit also nicht ausmahlen wie Stark die 980ti gebremst wird. oder in höheren Auflösungen
> ...



Also in höheren Auflösungen wird der Vorsprung von aktuellen Prozessoren immer geringer, da man stärker ins Grafikkartenlimit läuft.

Computerbase hat die 980ti auf nem i5 2500k getestet GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase 

Der Vorsprung ist marginal. Fazit ist wenn man einen Sandy Bridge oder neuer hat und den noch übertaktet laufen lässt, braucht man zum Spielen mit der 980ti keinen schnelleren Prozessor. Der geringe Mehrwert ist den Preis für neuen Prozessor (+Board+ggf. RAM) meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Laut Alternate geht wohl morgen meine EVGA 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ raus. Steht so zumindest in der Email, dass Sie morgen vom Lieferanten kommen soll.
> Wenn de ACX 2.0+ mal wieder so laut wie erwartet ist, muss ich mir noch was AiO-technisches suchen.
> Ich bin gespannt.



Versog uns dann mal direkt mit Infos sobald du die "Karte" eingeweiht hast  bin schon richtig gespannt was die Classified so leisten wird/kann im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Also in höheren Auflösungen wird der Vorsprung von aktuellen Prozessoren immer geringer, da man stärker ins Grafikkartenlimit läuft.
> 
> Computerbase hat die 980ti auf nem i5 2500k getestet GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
> 
> Der Vorsprung ist marginal. Fazit ist wenn man einen Sandy Bridge oder neuer hat und den noch übertaktet laufen lässt, braucht man zum Spielen mit der 980ti keinen schnelleren Prozessor. Der geringe Mehrwert ist den Preis für neuen Prozessor (+Board+ggf. RAM) meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.



Ich richte mich auch an  den User RavionHD mit seinem i5 3470 der nicht weit kommt beim OC und gerade mal 3,2Ghz (3,6) CPU Leistung.

klar wenn man jetzt auf OC 4,4 Ghz geht brauch man keinen CPU wechsel,  das ist nur nicht bei ihm möglich.

und es kommt natürlich auf drauf an wie CPU-Lastig ein Spiel ist.


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ JoM: Also ich komme aus der Konsolenecke und bin froh über alles, was über die 30 Fps geht   
Im Ernst, das ist mein erster Selbstbau PC, und der Erste, mit dem man "ernsthaft" Zocken kann. Die Vorherigen waren komplett Systeme von Aldi und Vobis (gibt es die überhaupt noch???).


----------



## LMarini (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Also bei der Zotac Extreme bleiben die Lüfter bis 60 Grad aus. Bei älteren und grafisch nicht sehr fordernden Spielen (z.B. Pillars of Eternity) könnte die Zotac die meiste Zeit also über passiv gekühlt bleiben.  Ab 60 Grad  ziehen die Lüfter dann je nach Last / Temperatur an. Die Lüftersteuerung hat zum Ziel die Karte wohl unter 70 Grad zu halten. Bei Witcher 3 in 1440p laufen die Lüfter dafür auf ca. 60 % = 1.700 Umdrehungen. Die Geräuschkulisse finde ich absolut ok.
> Beim FireStrike Benchmark dreht die Karte dann auch über 70 % (> 2000 Umdrehungen) auf um bei 70 Grad zu bleiben und das ist dann schon deutlich zu hören. Mehr als ca. 2100 Umdrehungen konnte ich in Spielen / Benchmarks bisher nicht produzieren. 100 % wären 2800 Umdrehungen und das klingt dann schon sehr nach Fön . Kommt in der Praxis ja aber eh nicht vor.
> Kurz gesagt bis 60-65 % der Lüfterdrehzahl (so 1800 Umdrehungen) absolut ok, danach wird es dann etwas aufdringlich. Die Karte hat aber ein gutes Temperaturpolster. Man kann also individuell die Lüftersteuerung niedriger festlegen, wenn man denn mit 75 Grad oder so als Spitzentemperatur leben kann.
> 
> ...




Ok danke. Das gibt mir schonmal einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Hast du sie schon bei anderen Spielen getestet? (Temperatur/Lüfterdrehzahl)

Hast du die Lüfterkurve mal angepasst?


----------



## noomilicios (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Laut Alternate geht wohl morgen meine EVGA 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ raus. Steht so zumindest in der Email, dass Sie morgen vom Lieferanten kommen soll.
> Wenn de ACX 2.0+ mal wieder so laut wie erwartet ist, muss ich mir noch was AiO-technisches suchen.
> Ich bin gespannt.



Du Glückskind!!!
Darf man fragen wann du bestellt hast?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Meine schafft 1.482 MHz, danach kackt mein 3DMark ab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krass was hast du für einen GPU Score mit 1482mhz. Das schafft meine Karte mit 1557mhz gerade mal. 

Hast die noch mit Boost oder kontinuierlichem Takt ?

Kannst vielleicht mal deine Einstellungen Posten ? 
Wäre nett.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn noch wissen?



Hast du mal geschaut, wie weit du kommst, ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Karte ins Temperaturlimit kommt.
Weißt du eigentlich, wie weit das Power Limit bei der Zotac geht?

Ich persönlich schwanke ja zwischen der Zotac und der Asus.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was stört dich an der Palit?


----------



## blazin255 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Was stört dich an der Palit?



Viele sagen die Zotac soll sehr gut sein. Jedem das seine ich hatte früher immer Gigabyte und war zufrieden obwohl die echt laut waren.
Ich betreibe aber auch kein OC.


----------



## katajama (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Zum Spulenfiepen - die Palit Super Jetstream hat keins !


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> Zum Spulenfiepen - die Palit Super Jetstream hat keins !



Glückwunsch  
Aber ich glaube eher, dass das Glückssache ist...


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Aber ich glaube eher, dass das Glückssache ist...



Warum?


----------



## katajama (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte jetzt 3 GTX 980Ti hier - keine hatte Spulenfiepen:

https://www.caseking.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-oc-herculez-3000-6144-mb-gddr5-gci3-069.html

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, 6GB GDDR5 günstig kaufen

6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jede Grafikkarte hat Spulenfiepen!
Die einen nur schon wesentlich früher als die anderen.


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das klingt ja gut. Scheint wirklich Glückssache zu sein...


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat wer einen vergleich zwischen GTX 780 Ti und 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Gaming  in Bezug auf Lautstärke?

Welche ist Lauter? Oder gleich Laut?


----------



## katajama (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jede Grafikkarte hat Spulenfiepen!
> Die einen nur schon wesentlich früher als die anderen.




Wenn man keine Ahnung von Elektronik hat, sollte man sich raushalten


----------



## tharec (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> Ok danke. Das gibt mir schonmal einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> Hast du sie schon bei anderen Spielen getestet? (Temperatur/Lüfterdrehzahl)
> 
> Hast du die Lüfterkurve mal angepasst?



Andere Spiele konnte ich leider noch nicht testen. Witcher 3 in 1440p@max ist aber denke ich für die meisten Spiele recht repräsentativ.

Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich schonmal probeweise angepasst. Nach 20 Minuten Valley Benchmark @ Stockboost (ca. 1380 MHz) bleibt die Karte bei 40 % Lüfter (ca. 1100 Umdrehungen) bei 73 Grad. Wie gesagt, die Karte hat etwas Spielraum um sich den persönlichen Sweetspot aus Temperatur / Lautstärke zu suchen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut, wie weit du kommst, ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Karte ins Temperaturlimit kommt.
> Weißt du eigentlich, wie weit das Power Limit bei der Zotac geht?
> 
> Ich persönlich schwanke ja zwischen der Zotac und der Asus.



Leider konnte ich die Karte noch nicht richtig übertakten, da Netzteil nicht genug Saft bzw. keine zwei 8-Pin-Stecker. Erste Übertaktung um 100 Mhz auf rund 1466 MHz Boost stabil ging ohne Probleme. Temperatur blieb unverändert, Lüfter ging um 100 Umdrehungen hoch.

Das Temperaturlimit wird denke ich nicht das Problem sein. Habe mir das Bios mal mit dem Maxwell Bios Tweaker angesehen. TempTarget sind 83 Grad mit 91 Grad als Maximum. TDP ist 390 Watt (=100 Prozent) und Max TDP ist 435 Watt (=111,5 Prozent, Afterburner zeigt 111% an). Also dem Bios zufolge hat Zotac Wort gehalten und TempTarget und Powerlimit sehr übertaktungsfreundlich eingestellt. Ich denke mal, dass die Qualität des Chips an sich der limitierende Faktor sein wird. Und da müssen wir mal abwarten, wie gut Zotac die Chips selektiert hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn keine Eigenfrequenzen getroffen werden, dann Fiept da auch nichts...  und dann kann es an vielen Faktoren liegen. Am Chip und seinem individuellen "Stromverwaltungsverhalten", die Spule selbst (Schwankungen beim Material, Befestigung  etc.. )


----------



## LMarini (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Andere Spiele konnte ich leider noch nicht testen. Witcher 3 in 1440p@max ist aber denke ich für die meisten Spiele recht repräsentativ.
> 
> Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich schonmal probeweise angepasst. Nach 20 Minuten Valley Benchmark @ Stockboost (ca. 1380 MHz) bleibt die Karte bei 40 % Lüfter (ca. 1100 Umdrehungen) bei 73 Grad. Wie gesagt, die Karte hat etwas Spielraum um sich den persönlichen Sweetspot aus Temperatur / Lautstärke zu suchen.
> 
> ...



Ok danke. Wann bekommst du denn das neue NT?
Wenn das PT wirklich so gut ausgelegt ist, und die Karte so viel zeiht, dann brauche ich auch ein neues NT.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung von Elektronik hat, sollte man sich raushalten



Er hat aber Recht. Meist ist es jedoch so leise das man es mit einem Menschlichen Gehör nicht wahrnimmt.
So zumindest glaube ich mich zu erinnern^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Und da müssen wir mal abwarten, wie gut Zotac die Chips selektiert hat.



Die Selektierten Chips bekommt doch nur die OMEGA


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Im übrigen zu den selektierten Chips. Wenn das, was K!ngp!n aussagte zutrifft, und das scheint es, ist es völlig egal ob die Chips selektiert sind oder nicht.

hier nochmal die erwähnte Aussage: STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND - EVGA Forums


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



katajama schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung von Elektronik hat, sollte man sich raushalten


Na dann klär mich mal auf?


----------



## tharec (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Im übrigen zu den selektierten Chips. Wenn das, was K!ngp!n aussagte zutrifft, und das scheint es, ist es völlig egal ob die Chips selektiert sind oder nicht.
> 
> hier nochmal die erwähnte Aussage: STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND - EVGA Forums



Die Erfahrungswerte hier scheinen dies ja zu bestätigen, 14XX Mhz schafft nahezu jede 980ti, einige auch 15XX Mhz, aber Ausreißer nach oben mit 1600+ MHz hatte ich bisher nicht gesehen. Zur Zotac Extreme nochmal: die Karte wird meiner Meinung nach den Chip nicht limitieren da reale Temperatur, TempTarget und Powertarget großzügig dimensioniert sind. Vielmehr als 1550 MHz würde ich aber auch bei der Zotac nicht erwarten und dann muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob die Karte den Aufpreis wert ist.

PS: Bestätigung über Max-Clock für meine Zotac gibt es dann am Wochenende mit neuem Netzteil.


----------



## LMarini (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> PS: Bestätigung über Max-Clock für meine Zotac gibt es dann am Wochenende mit neuem Netzteil.



Mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungswerte hier scheinen dies ja zu bestätigen, 14XX Mhz schafft nahezu jede 980ti, einige auch 15XX Mhz, aber Ausreißer nach oben mit 1600+ MHz hatte ich bisher nicht gesehen. Zur Zotac Extreme nochmal: die Karte wird meiner Meinung nach den Chip nicht limitieren da reale Temperatur, TempTarget und Powertarget großzügig dimensioniert sind. Vielmehr als 1550 MHz würde ich aber auch bei der Zotac nicht erwarten und dann muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob die Karte den Aufpreis wert ist.
> 
> PS: Bestätigung über Max-Clock für meine Zotac gibt es dann am Wochenende mit neuem Netzteil.



Seltsam ist dann aber, dass die Zotac auch teilweise runtertaktet egal ob das PT ausgereizt ist oder nicht


----------



## CSharper (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jetzt für alle!

Der Gm200 taktet sich schon vorher runter etwa ab 65 Grad.


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Da ist sie endlich


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das Teil sieht so gigantisch (groß) aus


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Da ist sie endlich



infos... jetzt  
BTW: Geiles Gehäuse, hab gestern mit der weißen Version nen PC gebaut ist echt mal was Anderes 


@Der Typ mit Madara als Avatar

Das macht aber auch das Gehäuse. Aber ja das Teil ist riesig.


----------



## LMarini (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Da ist sie endlich



Glückwunsch


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> infos... jetzt
> BTW: Geiles Gehäuse, hab gestern mit der weißen Version nen PC gebaut ist echt mal was Anderes
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auch einen Namen *schnief*  

Und ich kann mir erst in 2 Monaten eine kaufen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Habe auch einen Namen *schnief*
> 
> Und ich kann mir erst in 2 Monaten eine kaufen



Sry, war auf erweitert und wusste nicht mehr wie du genau geschrieben wirst 

Sieh es mal so in 2 Monaten ist das Teil wahrscheinlich günstiger und besser Lieferbar und du hast einen Haufen Erfahrungen hier im Forum auf die du zurückgreifen kannst


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir erst in 2 Monaten eine kaufen



Warum?


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum?



Dann wieder Cash


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Yes, so eben hat DHL das Paket abgeliefert - jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie unentdeckt von der Arbeit verschwinden .. mhm ..


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@criss Glückwunsch, bin gespannt...


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Yes, so eben hat DHL das Paket abgeliefert - jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie unentdeckt von der Arbeit verschwinden .. mhm ..



Benutz einfach Kamui oder das Infinite Tsukuyomi


----------



## iLastRescue (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Benutz einfach Kamui oder das Infinite Tsukuyomi



Made my day^^


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier meine Ergebnisse OHNE OC 

Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## Spreed (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit wird heute geliefert. Bin schon gespannt ob es sie meine Erwartungen zu Boost, Noise und Temp erfüllen kann


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Hier meine Ergebnisse OHNE OC
> 
> Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO



Anscheinend wurde deine Graka umbenannt #ironie off


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also auf die Berichte zur Palit bin ich echt gespannt (GIBBER.....)


----------



## baneas (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier mal meine MSI mit bisschen OC ohne Spannungserhöhung
- Graphics Score 20512

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



baneas schrieb:


> Hier mal meine MSI mit bisschen OC ohne Spannungserhöhung
> - Graphics Score 20512
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4




Wie hoch ist der Boost ?


----------



## baneas (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Boost ?



1462mhz


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich die Karte noch nicht richtig übertakten, da Netzteil nicht genug Saft bzw. keine zwei 8-Pin-Stecker. Erste Übertaktung um 100 Mhz auf rund 1466 MHz Boost stabil ging ohne Probleme. Temperatur blieb unverändert, Lüfter ging um 100 Umdrehungen hoch.
> 
> Das Temperaturlimit wird denke ich nicht das Problem sein. Habe mir das Bios mal mit dem Maxwell Bios Tweaker angesehen. TempTarget sind 83 Grad mit 91 Grad als Maximum. TDP ist 390 Watt (=100 Prozent) und Max TDP ist 435 Watt (=111,5 Prozent, Afterburner zeigt 111% an). Also dem Bios zufolge hat Zotac Wort gehalten und TempTarget und Powerlimit sehr übertaktungsfreundlich eingestellt. Ich denke mal, dass die Qualität des Chips an sich der limitierende Faktor sein wird. Und da müssen wir mal abwarten, wie gut Zotac die Chips selektiert hat.



Gibt es bei der Karte einen speziellen OC Schalter oder Jumper?

Schade, dass die Asus noch nicht lieferbar ist. Da hätte ich jetzt sehr gerne mal Vergleichswerte. Die soll ja überdurchschnittlich warm werden.


----------



## JayR91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also die MSI hat Tp laut Bios 275Watt bei 100% und 300Watt bei 109%


----------



## homer2123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also test von der Strix gibt es schon ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



homer2123 schrieb:


> Also test von der Strix gibt es schon ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction



Den kenne ich, reicht mir aber nicht aus.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kann eigl zufällig jemand was zu den Wasserkühlungen von Caseking sagen ? Gibts ja jetzt welche für die 980er Ti's


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Zotac Extreme schafft nur 1455 Stabil bei den Einstellungen weiß einer von euch was ich mal ausprobieren könnte um ~1500 Taktrate zu bekommen (hab noch nie OC gemacht )


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Meine Zotac Extreme schafft nur 1455 Stabil bei den Einstellungen weiß einer von euch was ich mal ausprobieren könnte um ~1500 Taktrate zu bekommen (hab noch nie OC gemacht )



Einfach alles nach Rechts schieben 

(Kannst die Spannung was erhöhen)


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Meine Zotac Extreme schafft nur 1455 Stabil bei den Einstellungen weiß einer von euch was ich mal ausprobieren könnte um ~1500 Taktrate zu bekommen (hab noch nie OC gemacht )



Erst mal den Standard Skin von Afterburner laden. Ich kann da nichts drauf sehen.


----------



## framekiller28 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo Community,

nachdem ich hier gelesen habe wie gut die Palit sein soll bzw. das viele diese Empfehlen, habe ich mir diese geholt und ist heute angekommen.

Zur Verpackung: Mit unter der schlechtesten bei Grafikkarten die ich gesehen habe bis heute...
Inhalt nur Grafikkarte keine CD´s oder Adapter oder Poweradapter und die Grafikkarte kam fast schon aus dem Karton raus da hatte ich nicht mal den Deckel richtig draußen.

Wie dem auch sei, die Verpackung ist ja relativ egal.

Zum Testen: Grafikkarte eingebaut angeschlossen. Lief alles gut ohne Probleme. Vorher alten Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und mit der Palit neu installiert.
Grafikkarte muss natürlich in 3D was her machen. Also Spiele wie Diablo 3, Teso, Witcher 3, usw., die ich im Moment spiele ausgepackt und natürlich nen Benchmark Valley.

Das mach ich immer zu aller erst, da ich ja herausfinden möchte ob meine Karte von der in Mode gekommenen Krankheit bei Grafikkarten, dass Spulenfiepen betroffen ist.

Was soll ich sagen... ein Graus. Da ich bei den letzten 3/4 Grafikkarten immenses Spulenfiepen (MSI GTX 980, Gygabyte GTX980TI Gaming Edition und nun die Palit 980GTX TI) festgestellt habe, gingen die direkt wieder zurück.
Momentan benutze ich eine EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked, die leider muss ich sagen auch gut Fiept aber noch zu ertragen ist.

Ich habe ja echt nix dagegen wenn Karten abe 200FPS aufwärts fiepen, aber direkt schon unter Last..

Ich habe mit den Dark Power P10 750 Watt nun nicht das schlechteste Netzteil und verzweifele Langsam am Grafikkarten Kauf. Weil vor den oben gennannten Karten hatte ich auch Probleme mit diversen 290 Karten von Saphire,Asus.

Das macht beim Grafikkarten Kaufen kein Spaß mehr. Zudem ist die GPU Temp bei mir bis 83 Grad eben angestiegen, dass macht meine EVGA 980 nicht und die Taktet auch gut Hoch und ist leise dabei.

Zur Performance: Die einzelne Karte lief etwa in Benchmarks genauso schnel,l wie mein damaligen ASUS GTX 780 SLI (die als einziges beide Kein Spulenfiepen unter 200 FPS hatte) gespann und war ziemlich zu frieden vom Leistungsaspekt.

Zusammen gefasst:

Schlechte Verpackung und kaum was drin.
Spulenfiepen 
Wurde über 80Grad beim normalen Benchmark

-> Karte geht leider zurück

Ich verzweifel langsam am Grafikkarten kauf... so teuere Karten und so schlechte Qualität...

Denke werde es nun erst mal eine ganze weile mit der noch zu ertragenen EVGA probieren und hoffe das die Hersteller mal iwas gegen Spulenfiepen machen... Harz oder so druf wenn schon Premium Karten sind..

So viel von meinen Erfahrungen zur Palit. Die Gigabyte die ich hatte, hatte noch schlimmeres Spulenfiepen und kam etwa dem gleich was die Lüfter unter Last fabrizierent. Hurricane mit gezirpe.

So viel erst einmal von mir... Hoffe die anderen Palit Käufer haben bessere Modelle erwischt.

VG


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

^ Warte auf die EVGA Classified ich sag's immer wieder


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit geht stabil auf 1484 Mhz im Boost ohne Spannungserhöhung, Power Target liegt bei 110.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Palit geht stabil auf 1484 Mhz im Boost ohne Spannungserhöhung, Power Target liegt bei 110.



War das nicht die die nicht erkannt wurde?  #ironie off


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Palit geht stabil auf 1484 Mhz im Boost ohne Spannungserhöhung, Power Target liegt bei 110.



Entweder mache ich was falsch oder die Extreme lässt sich bei mir schlecht übertakten.
Ich hab auch schon überlegt die Extreme gegen eine Palit zu tauschen. Sind immerhin 
100€ Unterschied.


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich denke einfach, dass ist die Serienstreuung. Jeder erwischt mal ein Montagsmodell, auch von einer "guten"Grafikkarte.


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ch3fkochVI schrieb:


> Entweder mache ich was falsch oder die Extreme lässt sich bei mir schlecht übertakten.
> Ich hab auch schon überlegt die Extreme gegen eine Palit zu tauschen. Sind immerhin
> 100€ Unterschied.



Auf wieviel MHz kommst du denn beim Boost?


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Auf wieviel MHz kommst du denn beim Boost?



~1460 MHz


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, dass ist die Serienstreuung. Jeder erwischt mal ein Montagsmodell, auch von einer "guten"Grafikkarte.



Bei 700€-800€ Grakas sollte es aber nicht vorkommen das so eine Hohe Anzahl von Leuten Ihr Produkt wieder zurück schickt


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> War das nicht die die nicht erkannt wurde?  #ironie off



Ja, aber Palit Versionen von der GTX980ti werden aktuell nicht erkannt, aber die Karte ist sowohl im ATITool als auch in The Witcher 3, GTAV, Battlefield 4 usw absolut stabil, in The Witcher 3 ist der Boost aber meist eher bei knapp über 1400.


----------



## Taonris (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> nachdem ich hier gelesen habe wie gut die Palit sein soll bzw. das viele diese Empfehlen, habe ich mir diese geholt und ist heute angekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die 980 von Palit und die Verpackung war durchschnittlich da geb ich dir Recht im Vergleich zu anderen Karten die echt edel verpackt waren. Spulfieben hatte ich sowohl bei meiner 780 Ti (inno3D) als auch bei der 980 aber ich empfand das nie als wirklich störend
da gibts für mich schlimmeres.   Aber natürlich verständlich das du zurückschickst bei dem Preis.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@framekiller28 Bei wieviel Fps hat das Spulenfiepen angefangen?


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die EVGA 980 TI Hybrid ist nun verfügbar


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Die EVGA 980 TI Hybrid ist nun verfügbar



Ist die so toll oder warum fahren die Leute hier drauf ab? Die ist doch richtig hässlich.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Ist die so toll oder warum fahren die Leute hier drauf ab? Die ist doch richtig hässlich.



is doch '''''''' egal wie die Karte aussieht, die Leistung zählt für mich (zumindest bei Wasser/Hybrid Karten)


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Bei 700€-800€ Grakas sollte es aber nicht vorkommen das so eine Hohe Anzahl von Leuten Ihr Produkt wieder zurück schickt



Deswegen schrieb ich, auch von GUTEN gibts Montagsmodelle


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Ist die so toll oder warum fahren die Leute hier drauf ab? Die ist doch richtig hässlich.



Naja die Temps sind spitze, und es ist eine EVGA... ansonsten... Wie jede andere 980Ti auch

 Das ist schon die 2. Zotac Extreme ist die an den 1500Mhz scheitert...


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Ist die so toll oder warum fahren die Leute hier drauf ab? Die ist doch richtig hässlich.



Mir ist es schlussendlich auch schnuppe, wie die Grafikkarte aussieht, solange ich zufrieden bin. Oder suchst du dir nur die schönste aus?


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja die Temps sind spitze, und es ist eine EVGA... ansonsten... Wie jede andere 980Ti auch
> 
> Das ist schon die 2. Zotac Extreme ist die an den 1500Mhz scheitert...



Ich bin nur scharf auf die wegen SLI, leise und kühl


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja die Temps sind spitze, und es ist eine EVGA... ansonsten... Wie jede andere 980Ti auch



Ist die auch leiser als eine ACX 2.0 SC+? Weil der Aufpreis ist jetzt nicht so hoch, ~60€



Lori78 schrieb:


> Oder suchst du dir nur die schönste aus?



Ja, ich lege großen Wert auf Ästhetik.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> is doch '''''''' egal wie die Karte aussieht, die Leistung zählt für mich (zumindest bei Wasser/Hybrid Karten)



Die Frage ist ja immer, was sie reißen kann.
Hybrid oder Classified sind erst mal ein nette Worte -- abgesehen vom hohen Preis -- aber für das Geld muss eine Menge rüber kommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur scharf auf die wegen SLI, leise und kühl



Mit nem SLI/X-Fire warte ich auf Pascal/Greenland  
Dann lohnt sich das auch so richtig.

Lautstärke der Hybrid weis ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf, sry.


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja die Temps sind spitze, und es ist eine EVGA... ansonsten... Wie jede andere 980Ti auch
> 
> Das ist schon die 2. Zotac Extreme ist die an den 1500Mhz scheitert...



Ja leider, deswegen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir heute Abend bei MF die Plait zu bestellen


----------



## izanagi23 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

gerade eingetroffen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> Hm?
> Die letzten Jahre verpasst? Die Classi war bisher immer DIE Karte schlechthin für Liebhaber des guten PCBs.
> ...



Mir schon klar, aber dafür hat sie auch gut Geld gekostet.
Ob der aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.

Die Hybrid ist für mich aber Unsinnig, oder kann man den Radiallüfter abschalten?


----------



## ColorMe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Endlich einer der es richtig macht. Zwei Karten bestellen um das Montagsmodell so gut es geht auszuschließen. 



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Bei 700€-800€ Grakas sollte es aber nicht vorkommen das so eine Hohe Anzahl von Leuten Ihr Produkt wieder zurück schickt



Von welcher hohen Anzahl sprichst du denn? Doch nicht etwa den paar Usern hier im Thread.


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



izanagi23 schrieb:


> gerade eingetroffen



Gleich im Doppelpack?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Gleich im Doppelpack?



Hoffen wir nur, dass sein Sig PC nicht mehr aktuell ist  
Oder er braucht sie für 2 PCs...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Naja nun. Wenn es danach ginge, würden wir alle Mittelklasse kaufen. Der Preis der gesamten Karten dürfte (egal welche Version) nicht gerechtfertigt sein.
> Ist eben ein Luxusartikel. Gibt ja auch billige Versionen wie die Palit und gezwungen wird ja auch keiner.^^



Ob jemand bereit ist für den gleichen Grafikchip noch mal 150€ oder mehr zu bezahlen, weiß ich nicht.
Klar kann man das machen, aber der Unterschied ist nun mal nicht riesengroß, dann kannst du auch die Titan X kaufen und die mittels Bios Mod und WaKü aufbohren.
So schlecht ist die Zotac Amp Extreme ja nicht und auch die Gigabyte ist schnell. Die Frage ist nun, was kann die Classified dagegenhalten? Einfach nur ein Logo reicht mir da nicht.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Hybrid finde ich ok. Der Radi-Lüfter kühlt ja nur ganz leise die SpaWas. Stört doch niemanden. War auf der Inno Hybrid jedenfalls kein Problem.



Keine Ahnung, wie sich das verhält. 
Wenn du mal einen Test oder Review liest, dann immer her mit dem Link.


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Naja nun. Wenn es danach ginge, würden wir alle Mittelklasse kaufen. Der Preis der gesamten Karten dürfte (egal welche Version) nicht gerechtfertigt sein.
> Ist eben ein Luxusartikel. Gibt ja auch billige Versionen wie die Palit und gezwungen wird ja auch keiner.^^
> Die Hybrid finde ich ok. Der Radi-Lüfter kühlt ja nur ganz leise die SpaWas. Stört doch niemanden. War auf der Inno Hybrid jedenfalls kein Problem.



Ja, der Lüfter ist nur für die SpaWas da und dümpelt so vor sich hin. Bei der 980 Hybrid waren die Tests schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So hier ein Ergebniss mit Boost 1502Mhz und Speicher 7800Mhz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3

hat doch alles geklappt hab mein Powerlimit noch etwas hoch gesetzt. 

Score Gesamt 17399 Punkte. nicht von schlechten Eltern, fast 4K tauglich 

und das für die Alltagseinstellung zum Spielen


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Fiept deine Karte?


----------



## framekiller28 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> @framekiller28 Bei wieviel Fps hat das Spulenfiepen angefangen?




Sobald Last auf der Karte über 30% war. Natürlich je nach Spiel anders. Diablo3 hat natürlich bei Last andere FPS bei mir etwa 20--300) als Witcher 3 .

Habe allerdings auch mit Vsync getestet obs besser wurde leider nein.

Mein Problem ich habe einen Silent PC mit Fenster, der direkt bei mir oben auf steht. da kommt das Fiepen einfach nur grauuenhaft rüber.

Die einzigen Karten die bei mir wirklich ohne Fiepen und erst ab 200 FPS gefiept haben, waren die von ASUS GTX 780 DCU beide im SLI.

Vlt sollte ich doch auf eine Asus warten... aber hab momentan erstma schnauze voll von GPU´s


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fiept deine Karte?



Wenn ich bei 100FPS bin fängt Sie an zu Fiepen, aber bei 80-90FPS höre ich rein garnichts. 

Da ich so oder so auf einem 4k Monitor Spiele und so eher zwischen 70-80FPS schaukel habe ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Sobald Last auf der Karte über 30% war. Natürlich je nach Spiel anders. Diablo3 hat natürlich bei Last andere FPS bei mir etwa 20--300) als Witcher 3 .
> 
> Habe allerdings auch mit Vsync getestet obs besser wurde leider nein.
> 
> ...



Generelle Frage aus Interesse: Könnte die Umgebungstemperatur in deinem Gehäuse der Grund für die relativ hohe Temp bei der Palit sein .. ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was zockst du denn wenn du auf 70-80 FPS in 4k mit der Karte kommst ?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Was zockst du denn wenn du auf 70-80 FPS in 4k mit der Karte kommst ?



BF4 auf Ultra ohne AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eine Bild mit 62FPS ist schon das niedriges bei 64 Spielern und Aktion auf dem Server.

und Metro LL Packt die Karte auch ganz Ordendlich mit 52FPS un 4k ohne SSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei 100FPS bin fängt Sie an zu Fiepen, aber bei 80-90FPS höre ich rein garnichts.
> 
> Da ich so oder so auf einem 4k Monitor Spiele und so eher zwischen 70-80FPS schaukel habe ich damit kein Problem.



Hast du mal mit einem Frame Limiter getestet?


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit einem Frame Limiter getestet?



Ne noch nicht, aber hab gerade mal Metro LL noch mal gebencht kein fiepen bei 52FPS.  Durchschitt.

das Fiepen ist so oder so meistens Karten abhängig.


----------



## ColorMe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



> Außerdem: wenn du die eines Tages mal auf ebay verkaufen möchtest, ist es schon ganz schön, keine Karte anbieten zu müssen, die so früh schon anfängt.



Sowas schreibt man dann am besten auch fettgedruckt als Überschrift. Oh man...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Sowas schreibt man dann am besten auch fettgedruckt als Überschrift. Oh man...



Menschen wie du sind der Grund warum ich nicht mehr auf Ebay kaufe  

Wer nicht anständig mit anderen umgehen kann soll es lassen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe damit gar kein Problem. Was sie leistet, muss sich in der Tat zeigen. Aber wie gesagt: allein das PCB war immer exzellent. Ich erwarte mir sehr gute Übertaktbarkeit, eine lange Haltbarkeit (weil ich die nicht so schnell austausche) und alleine das dual Bios wird mir jede Menge Freude bereiten.



Lange behalten?  
Gib es doch zu, sobald Pascal draußen ist, fliegt die 980 Ti doch wieder aus deinem Rechner. 



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Reviews habe ich keine, aber du kannst mir auch schlicht vertrauen.



Danke dir. Ich lese da mal rein.


----------



## ColorMe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was hat das mir Schrott andrehen zu tun? Sowas schreibt man einfach nicht in die Anzeige. Wenn das wer fragt, kann man darüber gern Auskunft geben. Darüber hinaus sagt der Satz "Die Karte hat ab XXXfps Spulenfiepen." nichts über die Stärke aus und wie es jeder wahrnimmt. Aus diesem Grund kauft man auch keine Hardware bei Ebay ohne sie vorher anzusehen. Wer das macht, ist wohl eher der Doofe, als der Verkäufer der es nicht fett und groß in den Anzeigentext schreibt. Aber laut Ebay übertaktet dort auch Niemand seine Hardware und verkauft sie nur aus Zeitmangel...


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Komisch zu beobachten, bei Benchmarks wie z.B. Heaven oder FireMark taktet meine Extreme auf ~1460 MHz
aber sobald ich anfange zu spielen wie z.B. Crysis 3 taktet die konstant auf 1500 MHz ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Schön kühl bleibt sie dabei auch (64°C).


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MSI, Gigabyte, Zotec, Asus, Palit

alle GTX980ti von diesen Herstellern sind Empfehlenswert 

Leise aber nicht lautlos und eigentlich  alle OC tauglich. bis 1465Mhz. 

Fiepen kann auch bei allen Karten unabhängig vom Hersteller auftreten. 

keine der Karte ist 100% Silentrechner tauglich, dafür muss einfach zu viel abwärme entsorgt werden.  

das ist doch hier einfach die Zusammenfassung vom  Thread


----------



## izanagi23 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hoffen wir nur, dass sein Sig PC nicht mehr aktuell ist
> Oder er braucht sie für 2 PCs...


Hahah ^^ du meinst wegen dem 650watt Netzteil oder.

Neeeeeeee die Karten sind nicht beide für mich. Ausser eine würde extrem Spuelenfiepen haben dann geht eine zurück. Ursprünglich ist es die Karte meines Kumpels, der sie morgen abholt.


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also ich wäre dafür, dass dieser Thread in "GTX 980 Ti Laberthread" umbenannt wird!


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der Thread hilft einem nicht wirklich sich zu entscheiden (atm zumindest nicht) es kommen einfach immer mehr verschiedene Tests/Karten/Ergebnisse


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> Ne. Ich habe nächstes Jahr nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Zocken, weil ich in ein neues Projekt komme.
> Deswegen möchte ich mir diesen Winter noch mal richtig das Spielerherz mit Spaß füllen.
> ...



Ich bin 44 und hab zwei Teenager Kinder.
Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal in Ruhe spielen kann, ohne dass jemand ständig was von einem will.
Kann ich natürlich verstehen, dass du andere Prioritäten setzt. Dann natürlich viel Spaß mit der besten Karte.
Oder eben gleich die titan X und die aufbohren.


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wäre Sinnvoll.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit ist heute Morgen geliefert worden jetzt noch bis Freitag warten und einbauen hoffe damit hat das leidige Thema würdiger Nachfolger für meine 670 endlich ein Ende


----------



## Donboxo (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab am 26.06. bei hardwareversand.de ne Gigabyte 980Ti bestellt und bekomme seit über einer Woche die Meldung "Ihr Auftrag wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung frei gegeben." 
Freut mich, jedoch wäre es nett, wenn die meine Karte auch langsam versenden würden...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja, leider.
Bei der Titan X hat sich Nvidia selbst ins Knie geschossen, dass sie Customer Karten verbieten.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Danke.
> Die Titan ist dann wirklich etwas zu teuer. Da müsste ja auch noch eine AiO drauf, weil der Kühler so laut ist. Dann bin ich nochmal ~200€ über einer Classi mit AiO. Wie etwas weiter hinten gesagt, will ich ja auch noch den Asus PG279Q dazukaufen.
> Da muss dann auch ich passen. Zumal es die Titan X ja nur mit Referenz-PCB (und damit auch Referenzkomponenten) gibt.


OT an:
Du willst freiwillig sowas kaufen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OT aus.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

JoM79 kann ich auch nicht verstehen sowas "freiwillig" zu kaufen 
Die Lichthöfe sind ja so groß wie der Mond wenn er leuchtet !


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Doch das sieht bei denen auch Frontal so aus, hab den mg279q... selbes Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Und dann noch schön reden.
Das ist feinster IPS glow gepaart mit Backlightbleeding.


----------



## homer2123 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Donboxo schrieb:


> Hab am 26.06. bei hardwareversand.de ne Gigabyte 980Ti bestellt und bekomme seit über einer Woche die Meldung "Ihr Auftrag wurde aufgrund Ihrer Zahlung zur Lieferung frei gegeben."
> Freut mich, jedoch wäre es nett, wenn die meine Karte auch langsam versenden würden...



Ja steht bei mir bei der Palit 980 ti auch seit Montag . ich hab natürlich per vorauskasse gezahlt da hardwareversand früher eigentlich immer top wahr


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich würfel da garnichts durcheinander.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Backlightbleeding ist etwas anderes. Ihr würfelt die Begriffe durcheinander. Die Phänomene haben unterschiedliche Ursachen und beeinträchtigen auch ganz anders.
> IPS-glow ist bauartbedingt und recht typisch.
> Den Asus MG279Q hatte ich auch hier... zweimal.
> Asus MG279Q: IPS-Monitor mit 144 Hz jetzt offiziell mit FreeSync - Seite 13 - ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Nein, das BLB wird durch den Glow bei diesen Panels "weiter getragen" Auch Frontal. Und warum sollte der PG279q sich anders verhalten als der mg ? Das ist bis auf das Gsync Modul exakt der gleiche Monitor

Das BLB und Glow verhalten sich bei diesen Monitoren anders als normalerweise. BLB ändert sich nämlich nicht abhängig vom Blickwinkel aber bei diesen Monitoren verschwimmen die Grenzen zwischen BLB und Glow.
(Ich war auch extrem verwirrt als ich den Glow frontal gesehen habe, dabei wurde einfach nur das Licht des Backlight weiter gestreut...)


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was würfel ich denn durcheinander deiner Meinung nach?
Auf dem Bild sieht man schön den IPS Glow der sich noch weiter verstärkt, je flacher der Blickwinkel wird.
Und unten rechts hast du schön Backlightbleeding.
Was ist daran jetzt falsch?


----------



## Christian91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

verkauft jemand der auf ne GTX 980 ti umsteigt evtl. ne 980er günstig ?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Christian91 schrieb:


> verkauft jemand der auf ne GTX 980 ti umsteigt evtl. ne 980er günstig ?



Hier bestimmt nicht, dafür ist der Marktplatz da zu dem du noch keinen Zugang hast. Ausserhalb sind Angebote und Gesuche verboten.


----------



## PiratePerfection (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hier bestimmt nicht, dafür ist der Marktplatz da zu dem du noch keinen Zugang hast. Ausserhalb sind Angebote und Gesuche verboten.



Ich muss auch noch warten :/ würde mich mal gerne da umschauen


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also nachdem ich bei meiner Extreme bei den Benchmarks immer Probleme hatte hab ich die Stabilität einfach mal bei Spielen 
getestet und ich muss euch sagen ich bin begeistert. Meine Extreme taktet jetzt mit Spannungserhöhung auf 1530-1540MHz und bleibt da auch.
Habe jetzt eine halbe Stunde Crysis 3 gespielt und kein Absturz oder Freeze und bei Battlefield lief sie auch stabil.  Ich werde meine auf jedenfall behalten

Edit: mir sind jetzt beim genaueren hinsehen vereinzelt Bildfehler aufgefallen deswegen bin ich zurück auf 1515-1520MHz gegangen. 
           Läuft trotzdem alles butterweich


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gehört hier zwar nicht direkt rein aber wird wohl einige betreffen die auf EVGAs 980Ti warten. 

Mindfactory hat mal wieder nen Hersteller aus dem Sortiment genommen. Diesmal EVGA.
Aber wie immer werden die in einigen Monaten, wenn die Vertragsverhandlungen durch sind und Mindfactory bessere Konditionen zugesichert bekommen hat wieder in Sortiment sein.
da können Asus, Gigabyte und MSI ein Lied von singen^^

Dieser laden is echt lustig^^


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich finde die überteuerten Modelle wie Classy und Co sind unnötig. Die Karten pendeln sich  größtenteils wohl im Bereich 1400-1500MHz ein. Im Schnitt landet man  bei rund ~1450MHz. 
Selbst wenn die Classy 24/7 auf 1550MHz läuft, sind das im Endeffekt je nach Game nur wenige FPS Unterschied. Meiner Ansicht nach den Aufpreis nicht wert wegen 3 FPS (je nach Game/Auflösung)
Bei der Hybrid Karte kann man übrigens nur den Radiallüfter steuern.


----------



## JayR91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Firestrike das war jetzt das Maximum was ich rausholen konnte, Boost ist so bei 1495-1505Mhz, Memory hab ich bei 7860Mhz aufgehört.
Ab 1515Mhz will sie nicht mehr und es kommt zu Fehlern (egal ob ich Volt oder Tp auf max stelle) vll versuch ich das später nochmal mit nem Bios mod, aber auch erst wenn die Wakü drauf ist.
Es ist eine MSI 6G.
Zum Spulen fiepen, bei Diablo 3 mit 150-160 FPS war noch keins zu hören, bei Lol mit 500+ FPS dann schon, von daher denk ich das es ab 200 FPS ca los geht.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hey Leute, 

ich habe den Thread jetzt mal durchgearbeitet  suche nämlich jetzt auch eine 980Ti. Das letzte halbe Jahr bin ich mit nen 970er Sli G1 Gaming gefahren. Bin eigentlich super zufrieden gewesen auch von der Lautstärke her was ja hier viel bemängelt wird.
Das einzige was mich wirklich stört das man kein Sli mit DSR und Gsync zusammen schalten kann. Und deshalb habe ich jetzt beschlossen meine beiden 970er zu verkaufen. Eine ist schon für einen sehr guten Preis weggegangen. 
Da hier ja zu allen Karten sehr gemischte meinungen vertreten sind, außer die Palit kristallisiert sich als Geheimtripp raus habe ich jetzt einfach die EVGA 980Ti Classified bestellt und werde euch natürlich berichten wenn sie bei mir eintrifft.


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, meine Palit ist da.

0 Spulenfiepen (heftiger unterschied zu meiner 970 MSI), aber nicht gerade ein OC-Wunder. 1450 gehen ohne Probleme. Alles darüber war noch nicht so erfolgreich. 

Dazu ist die noch super leise. Höre die immer noch nicht raus O.o


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> So, meine Palit ist da.
> 
> 0 Spulenfiepen (heftiger unterschied zu meiner 970 MSI), aber nicht gerade ein OC-Wunder. 1450 gehen ohne Probleme. Alles darüber war noch nicht so erfolgreich.
> 
> Dazu ist die noch super leise. Höre die immer noch nicht raus O.o



1450 ist doch völlig ok 
Ob du nun 1450 oder 1500MHz hast interessiert doch kaum.


----------



## JayR91 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1450 ist doch völlig ok
> Ob du nun 1450 oder 1500MHz hast interessiert doch kaum.


1450 ist der Durchschnitt würde ich sagen und man will ja immer mehr, nur für das Benchen halt oder weil man gerne übertaktet.


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1450 ist doch völlig ok
> Ob du nun 1450 oder 1500MHz hast interessiert doch kaum.



hast ja recht  Bin vor allem wegen der Lautstärke begeistert.


----------



## Duvar (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Musst du für die 1450MHz Power Limit und Spannung ausreizen?


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Musst du für die 1450MHz Power Limit und Spannung ausreizen?



Spannung sicherlich nicht aber das Power Limit muss man glaube ich immer auf 110% stellen , damit der Takt gehalten werden kann!


----------



## JonnyFaust (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Spannung sicherlich nicht aber das Power Limit muss man glaube ich immer auf 110% stellen , damit der Takt gehalten werden kann!



In The Witcher 3 gings definitiv ohne PL Erhöhung


----------



## Ikarius (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit ist definitiv die leiseste Karte. Gz zur Entscheidung. Schon erstaunlich was Palit hier auf die Beine gestellt hat.


----------



## Synner (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

habe mir heute die 
Evga 980Ti SC+Acx2.0 bestellt, zum glück noch eine bekommen, die sind echt richtig vergriffen.

Freu mich wie ein kind auf weihnachten. 
Dazu kommen meine neuen Komponenten 5820k etc. 
 yeah


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Welches Mainboard hast du genommen?


----------



## Spreed (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab jetzt meine Palit mal gebencht und muss sagen ich bin irgendwie schon enttäuscht.
Die Werte sind deutlich niedriger als erwartet.

Mich macht aber auch stutzig, dass ich eine Idle Temp von fast 60° hab.
Kann sich das jemand erklären?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DummBazz (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gsync an?


----------



## Synner (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du genommen?


Asus rog rampage V extreme


----------



## iLastRescue (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist es normal das alle Karten teurer werden , statt billiger?


----------



## Lori78 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Palit mal gebencht und muss sagen ich bin irgendwie schon enttäuscht.
> Die Werte sind deutlich niedriger als erwartet.
> 
> Mich macht aber auch stutzig, dass ich eine Idle Temp von fast 60° hab.
> ...



Hast du deine Karte übertaktet? Wenn nein passen doch die Ergebnisse. 
60C° im Idle sind schon ziemlich viel. Ist dein Case etwas "zugemüllt" bzw. der Airflow nicht optimal? Sieht für mich nach einem Luftstau aus.


----------



## Spreed (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DummBazz schrieb:


> Gsync an?



War an, macht aber ausgeschalten keinen Unterschied =/

edit: 
@Lori78: Nein nicht übertaktet. Hätte schwören können das Vergleichbare GPU´s mehr Punkte hatten..

Eig. ist nicht viel drin. Lediglich die Soundkarte liegt fast direkt an, aber auf der hinteren Seite.
Werd mir mal die Gehäuselüfter anschauen, vl findet sich was.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Ist es normal das alle Karten teurer werden , statt billiger?



Wie meinst du ?


----------



## S754 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Ist es normal das alle Karten teurer werden , statt billiger?



Ja. Ist nicht nur bei Grafikkarten so, sondern auch z.B. bei CPUs. Liegt am schlechten Euro Kurs.


----------



## Snowhack (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Palit mal gebencht und muss sagen ich bin irgendwie schon enttäuscht.
> Die Werte sind deutlich niedriger als erwartet.
> 
> Mich macht aber auch stutzig, dass ich eine Idle Temp von fast 60° hab.
> ...




Da muss noch mehr gehen also OCn  

Das ist möglich :
Extrem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier jetzt meine endgültigen Einstellungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für ein harmonisches Spielen 

und zur Temp: 


Mach dir keine Gedanken die Lüfter schalten sich doch aus deswegen wird es auch wärmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei mir aus im betrieb (Idel)


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit hat 37 Grad im Idle.


----------



## iReckyy (8. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Morgen soll laut Alternate meine MSI 6G ankommen. 

Ist auch schon mein zweiter Versuch - Spulenfiepen bei 80fps und Übertaktungskrüppel. War eine EVGA SC+ ACX2.0

Alles aufgedreht, maximal 1380Mhz.

Und dann wegen den +87mV 79 Grad.


----------



## Mottekus (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Benutz einfach Kamui oder das Infinite Tsukuyomi



ich kämpfe die ganze Zeit dagegen an auf den bestellen Button zu klicken. Hast du zufällig ein Izanami zur Hand ?


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Palit hat 37 Grad im Idle.




Meine  42! Lüfter sind aus!


----------



## Spreed (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Da muss noch mehr gehen also OCn
> 
> Das ist möglich :
> Extrem
> ...



Also die 18xxx Punkte sind absolut Utopisch.
Bis auf die Core Voltage(20mV) hab ich deine Werte übernommen, beim Core Clock sogar 125 statt 100.
Trotzdem ist bei 15500 schluss =/

Er taktet auch nie höher als 1475, den Takt kann er aber gar ned erst halten...


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Also die 18xxx Punkte sind absolut Utopisch.
> Bis auf die Core Voltage(20mV) hab ich deine Werte übernommen, beim Core Clock sogar 125 statt 100.
> Trotzdem ist bei 15500 schluss =/
> 
> Er taktet auch nie höher als 1475, den Takt kann er aber gar ned erst halten...



Du musst auf den Graphics Score achten. Die 18xxx Punkte beziehen sich dann kumuliert auf eine aktuelle potente CPU. Das darf man nicht vergessen.

Bekommt man nicht auch mehr Punkte, wenn man in 1080p bencht?

Edit: Was hast du gegen die 15500 Punkte?????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das sind Benchmarks die haben mit Spielen in der Regel wenig zu tun. Die Points addieren sich halt besser bei stärkerer Kette (i7k+980ti, 2400Mhz Ram etc).


----------



## Snowhack (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nicht halten ?  Wie warm wird die Karte denn bei Spielen das er das runtertaktet ?


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Du musst auf den Graphics Score achten. Die 18xxx Punkte beziehen sich dann kumuliert auf eine aktuelle potente CPU. Das darf man nicht vergessen.
> 
> Bekommt man nicht auch mehr Punkte, wenn man in 1080p bencht?
> 
> Edit: Was hast du gegen die 15500 Punkte?????


Richtig, ich komm auch nur auf knapp 18k wegen dem 5820k @ 4,4ghz


----------



## Spreed (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Nicht halten ?  Wie warm wird die Karte denn bei Spielen das er das runtertaktet ?



Bei Spielen hab ichs noch nicht getestet, aber im FireStrike schwankt er rauf und runter ohne Ende... Normal? 

edit: Ich hab einen Base Clock von 925MHz?


----------



## DummBazz (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mach mal Neustart evtl is zwischendurch dein Treiber abgestürzt. 

Bringt es eigentlich viel den vram zu übertakten?


----------



## Spreed (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



DummBazz schrieb:


> Mach mal Neustart evtl is zwischendurch dein Treiber abgestürzt.
> 
> Bringt es eigentlich viel den vram zu übertakten?



Auch nachn Neustart nur nen Basis Clock von 925MHz..
Mir schmiert laufend dieses Win7 Farbschema ab


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Speicher mal mit gpu-z das Bios ab und überprüf es mit dem Tool und lad es mal hoch, dann guck ich mal


----------



## DummBazz (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hattest du denn den nvidia Treiber deiner alten Karte deinstallierert mit ddu?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So neues Board eingebaut, alle neuen Lüfter verbaut .
Alles schön leise, nur die Inno fiept, das ist nicht mehr schön.


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> So neues Board eingebaut, alle neuen Lüfter verbaut .
> Alles schön leise, nur die Inno fiept, das ist nicht mehr schön.


Ab wie viel FPS?


----------



## Kajabink (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Palit mal gebencht und muss sagen ich bin irgendwie schon enttäuscht.
> Die Werte sind deutlich niedriger als erwartet.
> 
> Mich macht aber auch stutzig, dass ich eine Idle Temp von fast 60° hab.
> ...




Welche Auflösung? Die Bildwiederholrate spielt die grösste Rolle.  Bei WQHD kommst du schon an die 50° im Idle, wenn du zB 144Hz einstellst. Schon eine reduzierung auf 100Hz und die Temp kann bis zu 10° sinken.  Die Lasttemperaturen sollten aber bei allen Auflösungen relativ gleich sein bei der Palit, also nicht OCt so um die 72°

Bei meiner sind es aktuell ~48° im Idle und 71° unter Furmarklast, alles @WQHD/144Hz
Lüfterprofil manuell, da ich den eh nicht richtig funktionierenden 0rpm Mode im Idle umgehe und sie mit 400rpm auch im Idle laufen lasse.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine MSI wird wohl auch wieder zurückgehen.
In 3 von 5 Spielen hörbares Spulenfiepen. (weniger als 100fps)
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein eine Karte zu finden die kein nerviges Zirpen aufweist.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Meine MSI wird wohl auch wieder zurückgehen.
> In 3 von 5 Spielen hörbares Spulenfiepen. (weniger als 100fps)
> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein eine Karte zu finden die kein nerviges Zirpen aufweist.



Auf EVGA Classified hoffen und warten


----------



## Spreed (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kajabink schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung? Die Bildwiederholrate spielt die grösste Rolle.  Bei WQHD kommst du schon an die 50° im Idle, wenn du zB 144Hz einstellst. Schon eine reduzierung auf 100Hz und die Temp kann bis zu 10° sinken.  Die Lasttemperaturen sollten aber bei allen Auflösungen relativ gleich sein bei der Palit, also nicht OCt so um die 72°
> 
> Bei meiner sind es aktuell ~48° im Idle und 71° unter Furmarklast, alles @WQHD/144Hz
> Lüfterprofil manuell, da ich den eh nicht richtig funktionierenden 0rpm Mode im Idle umgehe und sie mit 400rpm auch im Idle laufen lasse.



Ich bin auf WQHD/144Hz. War mir nicht bewusst dass das die Temp so hochtreibt. Hab Graka und Monitor gleichzeitig getauscht 
Die restlichen 12°C kommen evtl wirklich durch den schlechten Airflow.

@JayR91: Danke, werd ich am Abend machen.
@DummBazz: Nein, hab aber beim Treiber installieren bei "Neuinstallation" das Hakerl gesetzt. Werds nochmal mit ddu probieren.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Da wird es sicherlich auch fiepende Karten geben


----------



## Kajabink (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Spreed schrieb:


> Ich bin auf WQHD/144Hz. War mir nicht bewusst dass das die Temp so hochtreibt. Hab Graka und Monitor gleichzeitig getauscht
> Die restlichen 12°C kommen evtl wirklich durch den schlechten Airflow.
> 
> @JayR91: Danke, werd ich am Abend machen.
> @DummBazz: Nein, hab aber beim Treiber installieren bei "Neuinstallation" das Hakerl gesetzt. Werds nochmal mit ddu probieren.



Passt schon, war bei mir nicht anders. Ich bin drauf gekommen, als ich meine MSI980Ti gegen die Palit getauscht habe und die Temps genauso hoch waren. Bei "nur" 120Hz funktioniert bei mir zB auch das 0RPM System der Lüfter im Idle wieder, da die Temperaturen nichtmehr in die 50°+ Grenzbereich kommen, wo die Lüfter dann starten und wenn man Pech hat alle 5 sec ständig neu anlaufen, da man genau auf diesen berüchtigten 61° festhängt.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Juhuu, Palit wurde versandt. Mal sehen, wie lange DHL braucht...


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich denke ich werde meine Inno X3 heute auch wieder zurückschicken (mit etwas Magenschmerzen), trotz das ich rundum zufrieden mit ihr bin. Aber für etwaiges SLI ist sie leider nicht geeignet. 
Immerhin kann sich der nächste Käufer über diese Karte freuen, leise kühl und schnell


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde meine Inno X3 heute auch wieder zurückschicken (mit etwas Magenschmerzen), trotz das ich rundum zufrieden mit ihr bin. Aber für etwaiges SLI ist sie leider nicht geeignet.
> Immerhin kann sich der nächste Käufer über diese Karte freuen, leise kühl und schnell



Warum nicht SLI geeignet?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Vermutlich durch den Platzbedarf von 2,5 bzw. 3-Slots.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das hätte man vorher wissen können


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Es geht ehr um die Abwärme.  Bei SLI ist es sinnvoller die Referenzkarten zu nehmen, weil diese die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Bei den Customkarten würde die obere die warme Luft von der unteren einsaugen.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Im Singlebetrieb sind die Temps bei mir absolut kein Problem dank dem Airflow, aber bei einer 2ten Karte fürchte ich, bekommt man dank Innos Kühldesign (SpaWa Thema) ein Problem. Deswegen schicke ich die Karte zurück.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Es geht ehr um die Abwärme.  Bei SLI ist es sinnvoller die Referenzkarten zu nehmen, weil diese die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Bei den Customkarten würde die obere die warme Luft von der unteren einsaugen.



Deswegen überlege ich mir die EVGA Hybrid zu holen, auf Ref-Design habe ich keine Lust da zu laut und Waku ist mir derzeit zu teuer und aufwendig. Also heisst der Mittelweg AiO. 
Und ja ich weiß. AIO ist sch..., die Karte sieht müllig aus, bla bla...


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mich nervt es schon ein wenig, das sich die Lüfter im Idle abschalten. Das macht die Karte nur staubanfälliger. 

Wobei, wenn ich mein Seasonic Netzteil so einstelle, das es Semi-passiv läuft, dreht sich da unten im Idle gar nichts mehr. 

Jetzt noch die CPU Lüfter so einstellen, das die im Idle aus sind, und mit den Gehäuselüftern wird das ja auch möglich sein, ja dann hörst du nur mehr die Elektronik im Idle.

Für Silent PC´s vorteilhaft, aber wenn der CPU Lüfter (Phanteks 140mm) schon hörbarer ist als die Grafikkartenlüfter, wo ist da der Vorteil?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Deswegen überlege ich mir die EVGA Hybrid zu holen, auf Ref-Design habe ich keine Lust da zu laut und Waku ist mir derzeit zu teuer und aufwendig. Also heisst der Mittelweg AiO.
> Und ja ich weiß. AIO ist sch..., die Karte sieht müllig aus, bla bla...



Und wegen der Lautstärke nimmst du eine AiO?
Ich wünsch dir viel  Glück das du eine Pumpe bekommst ohne Nebengeräusche.
Vor allem der Radiallüfter der EVGA Hybrid ist ja schon ein Garant für einen leisen Leerlauf.....


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Und wegen der Lautstärke nimmst du eine AiO?
> Ich wünsch dir viel  Glück das du eine Pumpe bekommst ohne Nebengeräusche.
> Vor allem der Radiallüfter der EVGA Hybrid ist ja schon ein Garant für einen leisen Leerlauf.....



Der Lüfter ist nur für die SpaWas da und dümpelt vor sich her, der muss keine Höchstleistung erbringen...


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die wird er dann halt auch zurückschicken obwohl eigentlich kein Defekt vorliegt. Mich nervt diese Mentalität, habe mir RAM bestellt und eindeutig Gebrauchten erhalten  Er funktioniert zwar aber nervig ist es trotzdem, das kommt genau von diesem unsinnigen Gesetz das man Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken kann. Bezahlen müssen dieses Verhalten nämlich alle Kunden zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele 980 Ti KArten wieder zu den Händlern gegangen sind und wer jetzt gebrauchte Ware bekommen wird. 
Kriege ich einen Karton, der offenbar schon mal geöffnet wurde und deren Inhalt Gebrauchsspuren aufweist, geht das Postwendend wieder zurück.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Vermutlich durch den Platzbedarf von 2,5 bzw. 3-Slots.



Naja sollten aber trotzdem 2 Karten reinpassen .

Laut den posts da sind die Pumpgeräusche auch nicht so leise und ein paar posts weietr sagt der nächste die wären dann doch nicht so laut  [Youtube] EVGA GTX 980 Ti HYBRID Review

OC bei der 980 Ti Hybrid sind da 1484 Mhz weiß aber nicht ob das absolutes max. ist


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele 980 Ti KArten wieder zu den Händlern gegangen sind und wer jetzt gebrauchte Ware bekommen wird.
> Kriege ich einen Karton, der offenbar schon mal geöffnet wurde und deren Inhalt Gebrauchsspuren aufweist, geht das Postwendend wieder zurück.


Deshalb habe ich meine Palit auch genauestens kontrolliert. Aber unwahrscheinlich dass wer so ein leises Kärtchen zurück schickt ^^


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nur für die SpaWas da und dümpelt vor sich her, der muss keine Höchstleistung erbringen...



Ändert nichts am höheren Leerlaufgeräusch gegenüber einem Axial-Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich meine Palit auch genauestens kontrolliert. Aber unwahrscheinlich dass wer so ein leises Kärtchen zurück schickt ^^



Ich hab schon Grafikkarten als angebliche Neuware gesehen, wo das zubehör komplett verschwunden war und die Karte selbst ein paar Kratzer hatte -- offensichtlich vom Einbau und wieder Ausbau.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Ab wie viel FPS?


Wenn ich der Anzeige in Borderlands 2 trauen kann, schon bei unter 60fps.
Da zwar noch nicht so laut, aber bei 120fps viel zu laut.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die wird er dann halt auch zurückschicken obwohl eigentlich kein Defekt vorliegt. Mich nervt diese Mentalität, habe mir RAM bestellt und eindeutig Gebrauchten erhalten  Er funktioniert zwar aber nervig ist es trotzdem, das kommt genau von diesem unsinnigen Gesetz das man Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken kann. Bezahlen müssen dieses Verhalten nämlich alle Kunden zusammen.



Ist das jetzt echt dein Ernst? Ich schicke das erste Mal im Leben einen Artikel wegen Nichtgefallen zurück und du machst mich hier an? Andere schicken 3-4 Karten zurück, welche auch alle nicht defekt sind. Da heißt es nur ohhhhh du armer....


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja das stimmt. Manche kaufen drei Karten, packen alle aus und schicken dann zwei zurück. Finde sowas auch totaler mist. 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ok. Aber ich finde, man müsste explizite Gründe angeben warum man das macht. Z.B bei der der G1 der ernirme Krach, wenn die Graka auf volllast läuft.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nur für die SpaWas da und dümpelt vor sich her, der muss keine Höchstleistung erbringen...


Hatte mir auch überlegt die hybrid zu holen. Aber die pumpe soll bei vielen wohl zu laute Geräusche machen. Ist ja derselbe wie auf der titan x hybrid. 
R9 Fury X Pump Whine Frequency Analysis vs. 980 Ti Hybrid - YouTube ab min 5:37


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Naja sollten aber trotzdem 2 Karten reinpassen .
> 
> Laut den posts da sind die Pumpgeräusche auch nicht so leise und ein paar posts weietr sagt der nächste die wären dann doch nicht so laut  [Youtube] EVGA GTX 980 Ti HYBRID Review
> 
> OC bei der 980 Ti Hybrid sind da 1484 Mhz weiß aber nicht ob das absolutes max. ist



Habe einen Review gelesen, dort konnte man die Karte bis knapp 1.520 MHz bringen. Aber ob sie ein paar MHz mehr oder weniger bringt ist mir egal, beim Spielen merkt man davon sowieso nichts. Und es hängt eh vom Chip ab...

Und zur Lautstärke, habe ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, welches nicht nur 10 cm wegsteht von mir  Ausserdem parkt der Tower unter meinem Schreibtisch. Aber ich werde es dann in geraumer Zeit sehen was Sache ist.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat zufällig jem. von Euch bei Computeruniverse bestellt


----------



## CassPhoenix (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ja, und dann Sonntag storniert und bei Alternate bestellt 

Karte kam gestern morgen (Zotac Extreme) und läuft wunderbar


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Manche Leute reagieren warscheinlich auch viel zu empfindlich darauf oder stellen vllt sogar einen Verstärker neben ihren Tower damit sie was zum rumheulen haben....


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hole meine Palit heute ab. Mal sehen wann ich hier raussneaken kann


----------



## chaotium (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Manche kaufen drei Karten, packen alle aus und schicken dann zwei zurück. Finde sowas auch totaler mist. 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ok. Aber ich finde, man müsste explizite Gründe angeben warum man das macht. Z.B bei der der G1 der ernirme Krach, wenn die Graka auf volllast läuft.



Bei solchen Oc werten nimmt man auch keinen Luftkühler mehr...
Wenn mann schon fast 1000 euro für ne Graka ausgibt und dann den Werkslüfter drauf lässt, da weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## daniel82a (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt echt dein Ernst? Ich schicke das erste Mal im Leben einen Artikel wegen Nichtgefallen zurück und du machst mich hier an? Andere schicken 3-4 Karten zurück, welche auch alle nicht defekt sind. Da heißt es nur ohhhhh du armer....



Also ich muss da MFDoom schon recht geben, es ist ja  jetzt nicht nur rein auf dich bezogen. Aber den Grund den du fürs zurückschicken nennst, ist einfach auch schon davor klar gewesen.  Schlimmer finde ich die Leute die sich drei bestellen und dann bei allen drei sogar noch versuchen Sie auf maximale Mhz zu prügeln und sie dann zurückschicken.


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zur Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream:


Auch wenn nur eine Randnotiz, aber: Palit klebt das "Super" mit einem kleinen Aufkleber auf die Packung, die Innenseite beschreibt diverse Features, außer der Karte sucht man vergeblich diverse Beigaben - wer also nostalgisch auf alte Zeiten blickt, erhält hier noch nicht einmal ein Kabel 

Die Karte ist 10 mm kürzer als meine Powercolor (280 zu 290 mm), belegt die bekannten 2,5 Slots und zeigt keine sichtbaren Biegungen oder sonstigen Deformierungen. Der Kühler gibt einen hochwertigen Eindruck zurück, ebenso die Backplate - damit wäre an der Verarbeitung nichts zu beanstanden.

Wie von Palit bereits beworben, schalten sich die Lüfter im Low-Profile-Modus vollständig ab. Generell ist die Geräuschkulisse sehr angenehm: Selbst *50 - 60 % *der Lüfterleistung sind in meinem Big Tower nicht explizit wahrzunehmen (NoiseBlocker-Lüfter und Custom-WaKü). Auf 100 % liefert das CustomDesign die Lautstärke meiner PowerColor bei ~ 70 %. Die Frage ist nun: Ist Palit so leise, oder PowerColor so laut .. ?! 

Nach erfolgreicher Treiberinstallation wurde noch kurz der Bildschirm übertaktet, sowie DSR aktiviert. Im Anschluss erfolgte eine erste Bestandsaufnahme mit Witcher 3 und den PCGH-Enthusiast-Settings:



Keine Modifikationen (PT = 100, Taktraten & Lüfter @ Stock, Stock-VCore = 1.180 V): Stabiler Boost = *1341 MHz*, GDDR5-Takt = *3000 MHz**,*GPU-Temperatur = *75 °C*
Erhöhung von Takt und PT, Anpassung der Lüfterkurve (PT = 110, Stock-VCore = 1.180 V): Stabiler Boost = *1476 MHz*, GDDR5-Takt = *4000 MHz**,* GPU-Temperatur =* 72 °C*

Allerdings scheinen sich die Aussagen von EVGA/Kingpin zu bewahrheiten: Eine VCore-Erhöhung bringt keinerlei Verbesserungen, im Gegenteil: Der Chip wirft sofort mit Grafikfehlern um sich, egal ob bei 1.199 V oder 1.228 V (und dies wohlgemerkt ohne Taktanhebung). Somit ist das vorläufige Ende meiner OC-Tätigkeiten schnell gefunden: *1476 / 4000 MHz @ 1.800 V, 55 % RPM, 72 °C.* Am Wochenende werde ich noch das PT per BIOS-Mod erhöhen, sehe darin um ehrlich zu sein aber nicht viel Hoffnung, da die Karte auf keine Spannungserhöhung anspricht, und die bisher erreichten Taktraten ohne Probleme über Stunden verweilen können.

Wie bereits angesprochen bleibt die Karte im Rahmen der Geräuschkulisse mehr als unauffällig:* 55 %* Lüftergeschwindigkeit genügen um die Karte auf gute *70 °C* zu bringen, absolute Low-Noise- oder Passiv-Enthusiasten können hier sicherlich noch tiefer gehen um den Chip-Takt gegen 85 °C laufen zu lassen. Weitere Randnotiz: Spulenfiepen tritt ab einer vierstelligen FPS-Zahl auf.

Zusammenfasend lässt sich sagen: 

Die Karte an sich ist ein tolles Produkt. Es ist eine Wonne im Witcher mit den Enthusiast-Settings bei 1440p durch die Felder zu streifen, allen voran wenn die 15 zusätzlichen Hz des übertakteten Bildschirms mit den entsprechenden FPS unterstützt werden. Noch eindringlicher wirkt dies im Rahmen der Temperatur und Lautstärke. Das 0-%-Niveau im Leerlauf ist ein nettes Feature, wirklich beeindruckend aber ist ist die nicht wahrnehmbare Geräuschkulisse unter Last. Garniert mit PhysX, CUDA & Co. ist da ein wirklich beeindruckendes Gesamtpaket in mein Gehäuse geschraubt - mit einem kleinen Schönheitsfehler: 
Die Karte ist out of the box zu gut - zumindest für mich persönlich. Nicht im Sinne der Leistung, sondern im Sinne des Tunings. Ich bastel unheimlich gerne, tweake, probiere, fluche und freue mich. Scheinbar limitiert sich der GM200 hier durch seine Architektur selbst. Dies ist streng genommen kein Problem, nimmt mir aber ein wenig Spaß an der Sache. Ich werde mich noch etwas mit dem PT und BIOS beschäftigen, auch wenn ich keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen mehr erwarte.

Für sich genommen, ist die Karte als Gesamtpaket eine absolute Empfehlung - jeder der eine 980 Ti im Custom Design sucht, erhält mit der Palit ein sehr gutes Konzept im unteren 980-Ti-Preisniveau.


VG,
criss


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



daniel82a schrieb:


> Also ich muss da MFDoom schon recht geben, es ist ja  jetzt nicht nur rein auf dich bezogen. Aber den Grund den du fürs zurückschicken nennst, ist einfach auch schon davor klar gewesen.  Schlimmer finde ich die Leute die sich drei bestellen und dann bei allen drei sogar noch versuchen Sie auf maximale Mhz zu prügeln und sie dann zurückschicken.



Stimmt, Inno hat mir 2 Wochen vor Erscheinen der Karte eine private Nachricht geschickt  und gesagt, dass die Backplate und der PCB dank des Kühldesigns deutlich zu heiß wird


----------



## daniel82a (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Inno hat mir 2 Wochen vor Erscheinen der Karte eine private Nachricht geschickt  und gesagt, dass die Backplate und der PCB dank des Kühldesigns deutlich zu heiß wird



Touché  Jetzt könnt ich argumentieren mit hättest halt Tests abwarten müssen, aber da ich selbst ein  wenig ungeduldig bin in solchen Sachen geb ich mich mal für den Moment geschlagen


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MMhh die Palit scheint sich ja von ihrer besten Seite zu zeigen, auch wenn ich mich irgentwie nicht mit dem Design anfreunden kann


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zur Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream:
> 
> 
> Auch wenn nur eine Randnotiz, aber: Palit klebt das "Super" mit einem kleinen Aufkleber auf die Packung, die Innenseite beschreibt diverse Features, außer der Karte sucht man vergeblich diverse Beigaben - wer also nostalgisch auf alte Zeiten blickt, erhält hier noch nicht einmal ein Kabel
> ...


Beigaben gibt es da. Adapter, Sticker und CD sind im zweiten Boden. 

Das die Karte etwas langweilig ist stimme ich dir zu. Viel zu tweaken ist da einfach nicht. 

Weiß noch wie ich tagelang an der 290 saß und die optimierte. Mal mit 1,35 V und 1300 MHz zu Benchen war spaßig 

Bei der Palit hatte ich nach ner Stunde alles relevante getestet und ausprobiert.


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Vom Design finde ich die Referenzkarten am besten. Mit dem fetten beleuchteten GeForce GTX Logo oben drauf. Aber naja Palit ist noch vollkommen ok. Asus Strix ist auch Top. Am schlimmsten ist die Inno 3D. Die Karte ist absolut hässlich.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Vom Design finde ich die Referenzkarten am besten. Mit dem fetten beleuchteten GeForce GTX Logo oben drauf. Aber naja Palit ist noch vollkommen ok. Asus Strix ist auch Top. Am schlimmsten ist die Inno 3D. Die Karte ist absolut hässlich.



Da muss ich Dir leider beipflichten. Hätte ich die X3 behalten, wären die Metallapplikationen sofort im Mülleimer gelandet


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@criss: Vielen dank für den ausführlichen Bericht. Auch wenn es Dir ein wenig langweilig erscheint, scheint es für mich die absolut richtige Wahl gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Asus Strix ist auch Top.



Da sagen die Tests was anderes, die Temperaturen sind durch das DC3-Design im unteren Mittelfeld.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da sagen die Tests was anderes, die Temperaturen sind durch das DC3-Design im unteren Mittelfeld.



Ich weiß das nicht. Wenn die Karte im Mittel 85° erreicht, ist sie ein Flop.


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da sagen die Tests was anderes, die Temperaturen sind durch das DC3-Design im unteren Mittelfeld.



Es ging um das Design. Und das ist Top.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wieso erwähnt keiner mehr die evga acx2.0. 
Glaube einmal hat jmd. von spulenfiepen geschrieben, was ja bei jeder vorkommen kann, sonst aber nichts negatives, oder?


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Grakas mit 3 Lüftern drauf haben irgentwie etwas was mich anzieht


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mich würden die Temperaturen der EVGA mit und ohne Backplate interessieren.
Die Kerntemperatur sollte es ja nicht beeinflussen.
Durch die Wärmereflektierung könnt ich mir vorstellen das es weniger starke Hotspots gibt und sich das ganze PCB halbwegs gleichmäßig durcherwärmt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Es ging um das Design. Und das ist Top.



Das Design ist gut, aber was nützt ein schickes Design, wenn die Karte technisch betrachtet nichts taugt?

Ich will keinen Ferrari haben, der von einem Polo abgehängt wird.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mich würde mal interessieren wann die Classified endlich kommt EVGA soll mal hinne machen  

Ja irgentwie wird gerade eher wenig über EVGA gesprochen vllt auch weil die nicht so günstig zu bekommen sind durch mindfactory .__.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte die EVGA SC+ACX2.0+ da.

-Spulenfiepen
-OCKrüppel
-immer über 75 Grad

Direkt nach dem Zocken kann man z.B. Das Ausbauen vergessen, weil Kühler und Backplate so heiß waren, dass man sie nich anfassen konnte 

Edit. Muss aber ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich hatte die EVGA SC+ACX2.0+ da.
> 
> -Spulenfiepen
> -OCKrüppel
> ...



Bei wieviel OC war schluss?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das waren bei mir die Inno3D und MSI auch. Vermutlich ist das auch bei allen anderen Karten ähnlich.
Wohlgemerkt ist eine schmerzhafte Temperatur schon ab 70°C erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wann die Classified endlich kommt EVGA soll man hinne machen



Die warten darauf, dass Asus die Karten auf den Markt wirft.
Die belauern sich sicher schon.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei <1380MHz bei allen Reglern nach rechts.

Standartboost waren 1266MHz

Sie hat die vollen 1,212V genommen.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mit dem Afterburner oder dem EVGA-Tool?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das Anfassen ist nicht das Messinstrument der Wahl für starke Hitze  
Ich habe bei meiner Inno3D auch ab ~70°C gedacht dass sie Glüht aber 105°C an so einer Backplate sind nochmal eine ganz andere Liga 

Bei GM200 niemals die Spannung hoch... bei manchen Chips bekommst du schlechtere Ergebnisse. + miserable Lebenszeit.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mit dem Afterburner.

Zum Anfassen kann man immerhin noch sagen, solange die Kühler heiß sind funktioniert der Wärmeübergang.

Seit dem Köpfen wird mein CPU-Kühler auch heiß, die CPU bleibt dafür Kühl  (4770K)


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Der Kühler darf so heiß sein wie er will (überspitzt gesagt), wenn sich die dadurch abgeführte Wärme nicht beim Chip staut .. 



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Beigaben gibt es da. Adapter, Sticker und CD sind im zweiten Boden.
> 
> Das die Karte etwas langweilig ist stimme ich dir zu. Viel zu tweaken ist da einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Mein Karton war vollständig leer  

Bzgl. 290: Genau das meine ich. Es ist zwar krank 1.32 V für 1240 MHz zu geben, aber ich hatte so viel Spaß noch ein paar FPS für W3 rauszukitzeln, das wird mir definitiv fehlen


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Blöd ist es nur, wenn der Kühler kalt ist, der Chip aber kurz vorm Glühen ist, trotz guter, richtig aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste.

Aber naja, anderes Thema.

Laut Alternate ist die MSI in 2 Stunden bei mir. Dann bringe ich hier Erfahrungen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Blöd ist es nur, wenn der Kühler kalt ist, der Chip aber kurz vorm Glühen ist, trotz guter, richtig aufgetragener Wärmeleitpaste.
> 
> Aber naja, anderes Thema.
> 
> Laut Alternate ist die MSI in 2 Stunden bei mir. Dann bringe ich hier Erfahrungen.



Bin mal gespannt was bei rauskommt 

@ Moon_Knight NOOOIIIINNNNNN


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Der Kühler darf so heiß sein wie er will (überspitzt gesagt), wenn sich die dadurch abgeführte Wärme nicht beim Chip staut ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann dir gerne heute Abend ein Bild schicken. 
Unter der Graka war in schwarz noch ein sehr flacher Karton. Sieht fast aus wie der Boden der Schachtel.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal was zur normalen Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Edition.

Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Edition 6 GB Review | techPowerUp

Ich bin zwar schon neutral unterwegs, aber ich wollte weg von Gigabyte und komm aber nicht weg. Hab mit denen gute Erfahrungen, die verbauen 2 Slot Designs, und denke nicht das ich mit der 980ti g1 irgendwas falsch mache, bis auf die Tatsache das die einen weiteren DVI-D (?) Anschluss impletieren mussten, auf Kosten des Luftausgangs der jetzt zu ist... Und manchmal sind 3 kleinere, schneller drehende Lüfter präziser als 2 große Lüfter die mehr Luftmenge fördern bei weniger Drehzahl und somit laufruhiger sind.


----------



## Gromir (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jem. von Euch bei Computeruniverse bestellt


Ja, ich habe heute Nacht dort (endlich) meine Palit Super Jetstream bestellt und heute früh eine Email bekommen mit "Ware bereit zur Auslieferung". Ich gehe davon aus, dass die heute rausgeht.

Weshalb fragst du?


----------



## Vilden (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo,

ich hatte bei Caseking eine Inno3D 980 Ti iChill X3 bestellt, bei der allerdings ein Lüfter an der Karte kratzte. Entsprechend zurückgeschickt, aber da bei Caseking keine andere 980Ti iChill X3 lagernd war (jetzt aber schon ..), wird mir der Kaufpreis erstattet. Meinen 28" UHD Acer Predator habe ich nun schon daheim stehen und es darf eine 980Ti her.

Jetzt ist die Zotac GeForce 980Ti Amp! Extreme erschienen und wäre in Österreich u.a. bei mylemon direkt zu erwerben und relativ zeitig zu beziehen. Lohnt sich diese Karte aufgrund der starken Übertaktung oder macht eine X3, Gaming G1 oder EVGA mehr Sinn? 

Danke für Euren Input.

LG
Vilden


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Gromir: das war nur wegen der Diskussion des ausprobieren einer Karte und das zurück schicken bei Nichtgefallen. Ich habe halt keine Lust, eine gebrauchte Karte zu bekommen, die jemand wegen fiepen oder einer anderen Kleinigkeit nicht haben wollte. Kann ich bei dem Preis durchaus verstehen, aber man möchte ja doch Neuware haben. Das war der Grund für die Frage. Meine ist auch schon unterwegs, mal sehen, wann sie eintrifft.


----------



## Donboxo (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kann hardwareversand derzeit nicht empfehlen. 
Hab vor mittlerweile fast 2 Wochen eine Gigabyte 980Ti Referenz bestellt und bisher nicht mal eine Meldung erhalten, wann ich mit der Lieferung rechnen kann.
Hätte sogar vor ein paar Tagen zwecks Status meiner Bestellung den Kundenservice angeschrieben, nur ist bis jetzt keine Nachricht bei mir angekommen.

Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass die Händler unter dem Post-Streik zu kämpfen haben. Trotzdem geht es nicht in Ordnung, den Käufer im Ungewissen zu lassen und nicht auf die Auslieferungsprobleme hinzuweisen.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja toll.



Hast du auch bei alternate bestellt?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Vilden schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Zotac GeForce 980Ti Amp! Extreme erschienen und wäre in Österreich u.a. bei mylemon direkt zu erwerben und relativ zeitig zu beziehen. Lohnt sich diese Karte aufgrund der starken Übertaktung oder macht eine X3, Gaming G1 oder EVGA mehr Sinn?



Prinzipiell würd ich mir jeder Karte froh sein die kein Spulenfiepen hat.
Die Zotac ist unter Last etwas lauter, aber genau so eine gute und empfehlenswerte Karte wie die G1 , EVGA, MSI und co.
mylemon ist übrigens ein super Händler, hat mir meine Inno3D X3 mit dem Hinweis auf das Spulenfiepen anstandslos wieder gutgeschrieben.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Donboxo:
Hast Du mal angerufen? Wenn es nur per Mail klappt, dann würde ich denen die Pistole auf die Brust setzen und denen klar machen, dass wenn Sie Dir keine Auskunft erteilen, Du Dich gezwungen siehst, die Bestellung zu stornieren und wo anders zu kaufen. Meistens klappt sowas. Und wenn nicht, dann halt wahr machen...


----------



## Ch3fkochVI (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hab die Zotac Extreme und hab kein Spulenfiepen, auch bei hohen FPS Zahlen hört man nichts.


----------



## Taonris (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Vilden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte bei Caseking eine Inno3D 980 Ti iChill X3 bestellt, bei der allerdings ein Lüfter an der Karte kratzte. Entsprechend zurückgeschickt, aber da bei Caseking keine andere 980Ti iChill X3 lagernd war (jetzt aber schon ..), wird mir der Kaufpreis erstattet. Meinen 28" UHD Acer Predator habe ich nun schon daheim stehen und es darf eine 980Ti her.
> 
> ...



Derzeit scheint jedes Modell seine Probleme zu haben zumindest scheinen alle die bereits eine Karte ihr Eigen nennen können irgendwelche Probleme zu melden, unabhängig vom Hersteller.  Einen Test hab  ich gefunden (Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Graphics Card Temperatures) der fällt ähnlich zu den anderen Karten aus.  Vom Gefühl her würde ich am ehesten zu Palit raten aber da ich bis jetzt keine Ti hatte ist meine Meinung sicherlich nicht von allzu großer Bedeutung. Mylemon kann ich aber aufjedenfall empfehlen hab auch in Graz dort schon eingekauft.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würd ich mir jeder Karte froh sein die kein Spulenfiepen hat.
> Die Zotac ist unter Last etwas lauter, aber genau so eine gute und empfehlenswerte Karte wie die G1 , EVGA, MSI und co.
> *mylemon ist übrigens ein super Händler,* hat mir meine Inno3D X3 mit dem Hinweis auf das Spulenfiepen anstandslos wieder gutgeschrieben.



Das stimmt schon. Sofern die Ware vorrätig ist. Daher würde ich da einfach nachfragen, die sind sehr nett. Von dem Shop hab ich meine letzten beiden Graka´s bestellt (HD7970 und GTX 780Ti, jeweilg Gigabyte WF3), und ein paar Lüfter.


----------



## Vilden (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hatte bei mylemon meinen in der Signatur ersichtlichen PC gekauft (also die Einzelteile). Die Erfahrungen mit dem Shop sind also durchweg positiv.

Lässt man den finanziellen Aspekt beim Kauf einer 980 Ti mal außen vor, ist es egal, ob man eine Amp Extreme, X3 oder G1 kauft richtig?
Preislich liegen alle Karten bei um die 800 Euro. Probleme scheint es überall zu geben und bei mylemon muss ich zumindest nichts zurückschicken, sondern kann direkt vorbeifahren und umtauschen.

Für die Amp! Extreme reicht mein Netzteil aus?

LG


----------



## Donboxo (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> @Donboxo:
> Hast Du mal angerufen? Wenn es nur per Mail klappt, dann würde ich denen die Pistole auf die Brust setzen und denen klar machen, dass wenn Sie Dir keine Auskunft erteilen, Du Dich gezwungen siehst, die Bestellung zu stornieren und wo anders zu kaufen. Meistens klappt sowas. Und wenn nicht, dann halt wahr machen...



Ab morgen sind's dann genau 14 Tage, da werde ich dann mal telefonisch nachfragen. Falls kein zufriedenstellender Liefertermin genannt werden kann, storniere ich. Hätte nicht per Vorkasse bestellen sollen...


----------



## Brujah101 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab seit gestern die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 gegen meine Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC getauscht. Im Idle Modus unhörbar, weil die Lüfter aus sind. In Games dann aber deutlich hörbar.

Zur Performance muss ich nichts sagen, die ist Top: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gut, aber Deine Kohle bekommst Du ja wieder. Bei der Summe und Vorkasse hätte ich glaube ich nicht so lange ohne Rückmeldung gewartet...


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Donboxo schrieb:


> Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass die Händler unter dem Post-Streik zu kämpfen haben. Trotzdem geht es nicht in Ordnung, den Käufer im Ungewissen zu lassen und nicht auf die Auslieferungsprobleme hinzuweisen.



Die Post streikt schon seit Dienstag nicht mehr.


----------



## Donboxo (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Post streikt schon seit Dienstag nicht mehr.



Ein Paketstau von 4 Wochen lässt sich aber nicht in ein paar Tagen aufarbeiten


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Japp. Gestern hatte ich mich noch gefreut:



Ich gestern meine Classified bestellt. Noch steht ja Versandfertig in 8 Tagen. Ich habe gesehen bei EVGA direkt kostet die 980Ti Classified 30€ weniger, wie kann ich denn da direkt bestellen als bezugsquellen werden mir nur die üblichen shops angezeigt?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Donboxo schrieb:


> Ein Paketstau von 4 Wochen lässt sich aber nicht in ein paar Tagen aufarbeiten


Du weisst schon, dass die Post nicht überall gestreikt hat?
Bei uns lief alles normal weiter.


----------



## Donboxo (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Post nicht überall gestreikt hat?
> Bei uns lief alles normal weiter.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber was ändert das an der Tatsache, dass für viele Orte die Pakete in der Warteschlange stehen?  
Für diese Regionen dauert es nun mal, bis der Normalzustand wieder hergestellt ist, ganz gleich ob anderswo nicht gestreikt wurde.


----------



## DummBazz (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Brujah101 schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 gegen meine Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC getauscht. Im Idle Modus unhörbar, weil die Lüfter aus sind. In Games dann aber deutlich hörbar.
> 
> Zur Performance muss ich nichts sagen, die ist Top: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp


im afterburner die lüfterkurve selbst anpassen oder manuell auf 50-54%.macht einen deutlichen unterschied.


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ich gestern meine Classified bestellt. Noch steht ja Versandfertig in 8 Tagen. Ich habe gesehen bei EVGA direkt kostet die 980Ti Classified 30€ weniger, wie kann ich denn da direkt bestellen als bezugsquellen werden mir nur die üblichen shops angezeigt?


 
Solang die nicht erhältlich ist kannst du dir nur eine Notiz schicken lassen bis die wieder auf Lager ist einfach auf die Seite von EVGA  gehen und dann in den shop ( EVGA | Produkts )


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Solang die nicht erhältlich ist kannst du dir nur eine Notiz schicken lassen bis die wieder auf Lager ist einfach auf die Seite von EVGA  gehen und dann in den shop ( EVGA | Produkts )



Super, Danke ;D


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Statusbericht meiner MSI 6G, die eben angekommen ist -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das darf nicht wahr sein..... Sie hat 10 Minuten gelaufen,

Lüfter standen still im IDLE, Boost in The Witcher 3 1342MHz, kein OC.

Auch kein Spulenfiepen [emoji16]

Dann Bluescreen mit 0050 am Ende seit dem das.....


----------



## PiratePerfection (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Oh 

Vorher alte Grafiktreiber runtergeschmissen gehabt?


----------



## criss vaughn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Statusbericht meiner MSI 6G, die eben angekommen ist -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uncool - ggf. Speicher oder Display-Controller - mal einen anderen Ausgang getestet?


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Anderer Ausgang bringt nichts.
Es kamen urplötzlich auf allen 3 Bildschirmen in W3 extrem viele Artefakte. (6120x1080). Dann der Bluescreen. 

Den vorherigen Treiber hatte ich mit DDU entfernt.

Ich teste sie jetzt noch in einem anderen System, aber so gut sieht das nicht aus..... [emoji20]


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Im Zweitsystem das gleiche.... Aber erst, wenn der Treiber geladen wird. Also sobald die Win7 Flagge da fertig ist.... 
Dann nächster Versuch..... [emoji30]


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Statusbericht meiner MSI 6G, die eben angekommen ist -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist hart, hätt gerne gewusst wie sich die MSI bei andern verhält, bis jetzt waren ja nur 2 hier die gute Erfahrung damit haben.


----------



## iLastRescue (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie meinst du ?



Wieso werden alle Karten statt billiger , teurer , sie sind doch immer besser verfügbar und werden ja auch nicht jünger?


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Wieso werden alle Karten statt billiger , teurer , sie sind doch immer besser verfügbar und werden ja auch nicht jünger?



Vielleicht verkaufen sie sich richtig gut


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schaut euch den EUR/$ Kurs an und ihr sehr warum die eher teurer werden.
Außerdem kommt noch das Preisgefüge, wie bei jeder Hardware hinzu:

Anfangs nicht verfügbar: günstiger da Wartezeit unbekannt
Danach langsam verfügbar: teurer da manche Kunden nicht warten wollen, oftmals dazu bereit sind mehr zu zahlen
Danach Flächendeckend verfügbar: Preise nehmen langsam ab und stabilisieren sich mit dem €/$ Kurs

Dann steht langsam die nächste Generation in den Startlöchern: kleinere Preissenkung
Neue Generation auf dem Markt: nochmals Preissenkung


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Schaut euch den EUR/$ Kurs an und ihr sehr warum die eher teurer werden.



Das ist etwas, das bei Preisdiskussionen gerne vergessen wird. Die aktuellen Hardware-Preise lassen sich durch den schwachen Euro nicht mehr uneingeschränkt mit Preisen der Vergangenheit vergleichen.


----------



## S754 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Neue Generation auf dem Markt: nochmals Preissenkung


Nope, ich korrigiere: Preis wieder wie am Anfang


----------



## iLastRescue (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Würdet ihr dann jetzt zugreifen oder erst in einem Monat?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Würdet ihr dann jetzt zugreifen oder erst in einem Monat?



Kommt drauf an, in einem Monat kannst du vlt. 10€ im Schnitt sparen, ist es dir das wert ?


----------



## S754 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Würdet ihr dann jetzt zugreifen oder erst in einem Monat?


Jetzt, warten lohnt sich nie.


----------



## iLastRescue (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also wird der Preis der Karte in einem Jahr nicht auf die Hälfte fallen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Also wird der Preis der Karte in einem Jahr nicht auf die Hälfte fallen?



Ist der Preis der 980 extrem gefallen, obwohl es nun die 980 Ti und die neuen AMD Karten gibt?


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Nope, ich korrigiere: Preis wieder wie am Anfang


Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht.



S754 schrieb:


> Jetzt, warten lohnt sich nie.


Ebenso falsch. Kurz vor einer neuen Generation lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Ebenso kurz vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft zuzuschlagen ist auch eher unratsam, da dort häufig Aktionen laufen (Cashback etc.).


----------



## iLastRescue (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann mich zwischen der Palit , Zotac Extreme , Gigabyte und der Msi nicht entscheiden , zu welcher würdet ihr greifen und wie sieht es mit deren Support aus?


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist der Preis der 980 extrem gefallen, obwohl es nun die 980 Ti und die neuen AMD Karten gibt?



Schaun wir doch mal:
Die Asus Strix kostete vor 3 Monaten bei einem Kurs von 1,0999 600€ (Bestpreis).
Heute kostet die gleiche Grafikkarte bei einem Kurs von 1,0783 549€ (Bestpreis). Bei gleichbleibenden Kurs errechnet sich nun ein Preis von 560€, bedeutet also 40€ (7%) Ersparnis.

Ist nicht die Welt, aber nur so gehören Hardwarepreise verglichen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich hau mich weg. Ich spare satte 40€. 
Ich muss kurz raus zum Jubeln. Echt jetzt.


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Darfst nicht vergessen wir gehen hier vom Bestpreis aus und wenn du die 40€ nicht "sparen" möchtest, kannst du die nach Kauf ja anschließend spenden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

40€ in 3 Monaten, zu diesen Konditionen würde ich High-End Karten Mieten  
Ach Quatsch 50€ Vierteljährlich könnten die von mir bekommen... Ernsthaft für 40€ wartet doch niemand bei klarem Verstand 3 Monate.


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Halllooooo das sind 13-15 Döner!!!
Bei mir wird alles in Döner gerechnet sry


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Drum kauft man ja Hardware auch wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Halllooooo das sind 13-15 Döner!!!
> Bei mir wird alles in Döner gerechnet sry



Auch wider war... ABER! auf 3 Monate verteilt, das reicht ja gerade mal für 14 Tage


----------



## Duvar (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kommt drauf an, wenn du dein Körper undervoltest und den Takt senkst, reichen 3-5 Bisse am Tag.


----------



## S754 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht.



Schau dir mal Preisentwicklungen von alten Generationen auf Geizhals an


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also das wäre doch was, Hardware vermieten anstatt behalten.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Drum kauft man ja Hardware auch wenn man sie braucht.



Seit wann denn das? ich dachte, wenn man sie WILL...


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist doch völlig überbewertet. 
Wer am zweiten des Monats noch Geld auf dem Konto hat, ist geizig...


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe soeben die von evga acx2.0 eingebaut. Will mit precision tool oc testen aber die evga website ist offline...


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nimm doch den Afterburner [emoji2], oder guck vorher mal, wie hoch sie von sich aus boostet


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe gestern eine
Evga 980Ti +SC+ACx2.0 mit Backplate
Original verschweißt und nagel neu aus der fabrik bestellt. 
Und die ist schon direkt heute im Versand abgegeben worden.. Kann ich nur empfehlen, ich habe es bestellt bei 
HIQ24.de 
Sehr netter Support und immer schnell bei Antworten. Top


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe sie soeben eingebaut. Mein system komplett neu aufgesetzt und ausversehen auf neustart gekommen. Nun installert er 158 updates 😭😭😭

Edit: fertig. Karte hat 42° im idle. Lüfter aus. Is das ok?


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was ist ein guter bench um die karte zu testen? Der firestrike xtrem kostet ja.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nimm den normalen Firestrike


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen, wenn du sie gerade erst bestellt hast? Muss man die Ware für solche Aussagen nicht in der Hand halten?


Ich hab dort nochmal angerufen und hab gesagt ich bestehe auf eine neue. Und keine geöffnete oder zurück geschickte und ausgetauschte.
Dann meinte der mitarbeiter. 
Nein , die ist verschweißt und nagel neu wie aus der fabrik wenn sie von Evga kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

EVGA Karten sind verschweisst?


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> EVGA Karten sind verschweisst?


Die verpackung ist gemeint. (Folie etc
Ps. Ihr hackt aber auch bei allem nach oder?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Auf die Details kommt es an.
Einen Siegelaufkleber find ich besser als plump foliert.
Eine Folienschweißmaschine ist ja nix exotisches.
So was hat fast jeder bessere Händler im Lager stehen.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Synner: Ich will Dich nicht entmutigen, aber ich habe selbst jahrelang im Einzelhandel gearbeitet und da erzählt man unbequemen Kunden (sei es vor Ort oder am Telefon) alles Mögliche, um sie schnell wieder los zu werden. 
Nur meine Erfahrung.
Wenn es tatsächlich so ist (so sollte es sein), dann ist ja alles gut. 
Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen!


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> @Synner: Ich will Dich nicht entmutigen, aber ich habe selbst jahrelang im Einzelhandel gearbeitet und da erzählt man unbequemen Kunden (sei es vor Ort oder am Telefon) alles Mögliche, um sie schnell wieder los zu werden.
> Nur meine Erfahrung.
> Wenn es tatsächlich so ist (so sollte es sein), dann ist ja alles gut.
> Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen!



Ja danke. ^^
Dachte es ist böse gemeint. Aber dann ist ja alles jut..

Ich bin jetzt nur bisschen unsicher ob ich mit der Evga zufrieden bin.

Palit super jetstream
Inno3d ichill oc airboss ultra x3
Gigabyte g1

Ihr schreibt alle über diese karten. Und keiner redet irgendwie super gut von Evga  das verunsichert mich


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Die verpackung ist gemeint. (Folie etc
> Ps. Ihr hackt aber auch bei allem nach oder?


Ich weiss schon was gemeint ist, war aber der Meinung dass da nur nen Siegelaufkleber drauf ist auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon was gemeint ist, war aber der Meinung dass da nur nen Siegelaufkleber drauf ist auf beiden Seiten.


Ja ist es auch. Und halt die folie auf vom karton.
Ich werde die karte mal richtig unter die lupe nehmen.


----------



## TSR2000 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nein, um Gottes willen. Ich meine das absolut nicht böse...
Das ist leider traurige Realität...
Ich will hier keinem etwas böses, letztlich verbindet uns hier alle die selbe Leidenschaft.
Ich denke, die werden sich nicht die Blöße geben und Dir was gebrauchtes andrehen. 
Ansonsten so lange zurück schicken, bis sie es begriffen haben.
Denke dran, Du bist da kein Bittsteller, die leben von Deiner Kohle


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin jetzt nur bisschen unsicher ob ich mit der Evga zufrieden bin.

Palit super jetstream
Inno3d ichill oc airboss ultra x3
Evga SC+acx2.0 

Ihr schreibt alle über diese karten. Und keiner redet irgendwie super gut von Evga  das verunsichert mich


----------



## parad0xr (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ja danke. ^^
> Dachte es ist böse gemeint. Aber dann ist ja alles jut..
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nur bisschen unsicher ob ich mit der Evga zufrieden bin.
> ...



Also ich persönlich finde eben das 2Slot Kühlkonzept bei der EVGA nicht ganz so gut wie bei einer G1 oder Palit. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das sie schlecht ist, aber ich finde eben die Kühler der G1 oder Palit besser. Dafür ist bei der EVGA, stimmen mir glaube ich fast alle zu, der beste Support. Es darf übertaktet und der Kühler gewechselt werden ohne Garantie verlust. Darüber hinaus kann direkt zum Hersteller geschickt werden und es wird immer sehr kulant gehandelt. Gibt den einen oder anderen Hersteller der auch das eine oder andere auch Erlaubt aber im Gesamtpaket ist Evga Spitzenreiter.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-C

sie hält den Takt bei 1304 bei 40% lüfter @ 74-75grad Non-OC

Kein spulenfiepen. Gut?


----------



## parad0xr (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-C
> 
> sie hält den Takt bei 1304 bei 40% lüfter @ 74-75grad Non-OC
> 
> Kein spulenfiepen. Gut?



Temperaturen sind immer Case abhängig und ist damit schlecht einschätzbar ob gut oder schlecht. Da er den Takt hält und nicht ins Temperaturtarget läuft ist es absolut in Ordnung. Übertaktest du weiter? Mich würde nochmal intressieren wie die Karte bei 1400Mhz oder vll sogar 1450 reagiert. Und ob/wieviel spannung du brauchst.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei der Palit Super Jetstream hat bis jetzt keiner Spulenfiepen gehabt oder?


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



parad0xr schrieb:


> Temperaturen sind immer Case abhängig und ist damit schlecht einschätzbar ob gut oder schlecht. Da er den Takt hält und nicht ins Temperaturtarget läuft ist es absolut in Ordnung. Übertaktest du weiter? Mich würde nochmal intressieren wie die Karte bei 1400Mhz oder vll sogar 1450 reagiert. Und ob/wieviel spannung du brauchst.



Mache ich.

Soll ich in kleine schritten oc oder direkt auf 1400 dann auf 1450.?


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Es gibt bei keinem Hersteller eine Sicherheit das man kein Spulenfiepen hat.
Meine MSI hat auch Deluxe-Spulen und zirpt.


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was meint ihr..
Soll ich die evga oc acx2.0 wenn sie da ist wieder umtauschen
Gegen palit superjetstream
Oder Inno airbossultra x3 herculez oc
Oder die evga behalten.?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt bei keinem Hersteller eine Sicherheit das man kein Spulenfiepen hat.


Dass weiss ich, aber wenn 5 von 5 kein fiepen haben, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher.


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Synner 
​Jetzt mach dich mal nicht verrückt. Pack die Karte aus und teste sie, ob sie dir gefällt. Wenn ja  ->behalten, wenn nein -> umtauschen.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab die evga grad im rechner am testen. Kein spulenfiepen. Temp geht bei 1450mhz auf 77grad im define r4


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Hab die evga grad im rechner am testen. Kein spulenfiepen. Temp geht bei 1450mhz auf 77grad im define r4



Was bedeutet define r4


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das gehäuse fractal define r4


----------



## Gromir (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich glaube ich hab von einer fiependen Palit hier gelesen.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Was bedeutet define r4



Das ist ein Gehäuse.


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> @Synner
> ​Jetzt mach dich mal nicht verrückt. Pack die Karte aus und teste sie, ob sie dir gefällt. Wenn ja  ->behalten, wenn nein -> umtauschen.



Ja stimmt . Kann ich sie einfach umtauschen wenn sie mir nicht gefällt? Ohne angaben etc innerhalb von 14tagen


----------



## ColorMe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja kannst du. Sag mal wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ja stimmt . Kann ich sie einfach umtauschen wenn sie mir nicht gefällt? Ohne angaben etc innerhalb von 14tagen



Wenn du sie Online gekauft hast ja.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

1474 mhz 😍 nehr gehr nicht


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Ja kannst du. Sag mal wie alt bist du denn?



22.
Kaufe aber das erste mal Hardware selber zusammen.

Mein gehäuse wird ein
Corsair carbide air540
Mit i7 5820k und gskill 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
Und Asus rog rampage V extreme. 
Noctua Nh-d15
980ti Evga SC+acx2.0 
Sea sonic platinum80+ 760W
2x SSD 1x HDD
Und tausche alle gehäuselüfter gegen 
Noiseblocker PL2& PK2 aus. Mit einer 
Scythe kaze master pro (lüftersteuerung)


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> 1474 mhz  nehr gehr nicht




Hört sich gut an. Und wieviel grad, und bleiben die mhz beim zocken stabil?


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie Online gekauft hast ja.



Was ist mit deiner Graka in der Signatur passiert? geschrumpft?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jap, die Inno ist auf dem Weg zur Gedankenfabrik.
Das fiepen ging garnicht.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Und wieviel grad, und bleiben die mhz beim zocken stabil?


Ich muss meine aussage revidieren.  Max ist 1463. Bei mehr steigt er aus.

In firestrike schwankt es ziemlich. Games habe ich noch keine drauf.

Also 1418 1430 1463. Diese drei werte immer.

Im grafic only teil. Sind es 1455 und 1463


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ich muss meine aussage revidieren.  Max ist 1463. Bei mehr steigt er aus.
> 
> In firestrike schwankt es ziemlich. Games habe ich noch keine drauf.
> 
> Also 1418 1430 1463. Diese drei werte immer.



Nur mit Afterburner getaktet? Und nichts im bios etc gemacht (kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus aber will auch meine Evga takten auf minimum 1400mhz stabil)


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap, die Inno ist auf dem Weg zur Gedankenfabrik.
> Das fiepen ging garnicht.



Und was steht nun auf der Liste oder gleiche Karte nochmal?


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Nur mit Afterburner getaktet? Und nichts im bios etc gemacht (kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus aber will auch meine Evga takten auf minimum 1400mhz stabil)


Ja , ich habe nur die mhz hoch + powerlimit 110.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat jetzt eigentlich noch irgend jemand die Inno3D ?


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ja , ich habe nur die mhz hoch + powerlimit 110.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah okay, und Temp limit war schon so wie auf dem bild oder? Also du musstest du nicht drehen ?


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit läuft stabil bei 

- + 120 MHz =~1455 MHz-1465MHz
- 72°C
- 52% Lüfter und dabei kaum hörbar
- Kein Fiepen oder Zierpen, selber bei über 1k FPS kaum hörbar

Interessant ist dass die Spannung bei 1,17V bleibt. Denke 1,2 V könnte das Kärtchen noch vertragen und dann wäre eventuell mehr OC möglich. Die +87mV im AB hatten 0 Auswirkungen auf die Spannung im GPU-Z.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ah okay, und Temp limit war schon so wie auf dem bild oder? Also du musstest du nicht drehen ?


Ich habe den Hacken bei "link" rausgenommen sonst geht das mit hoch auf 91. 
Hier mal der default skin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: jetzt läuft neine auch stabil auf 1455-1463. 2 mhz weniger als deine palit


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sind die MSI auch verschweißt? Meine war es nämlich nicht.
Sag mal machst du mit dem Handy Fotos vom Screen oder warum ist es gedreht und so verpixelt?


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Karte ist da, sie boostet in Witcher 3 auf 1463 stabil Dafür übertakte ich den Kerntakt um 100Mhz. 
Geht auch ein wenig mehr aber dann fängt es an teilweise Grafikfehler zu produzieren.
Bf4 geht leider wie gehabt nicht, sobald ich übertakte stürzt das Spiel ab (Genau wie bei der GTX670 und der FuryX). Ich habe auch das Gefühl das Battlefield 4 mit der Fury X besser lief und schöner aussah.


----------



## Lori78 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ah okay, und Temp limit war schon so wie auf dem bild oder? Also du musstest du nicht drehen ?



Schau doch einfach mal auf youtube nach, da gibt es sehr gute tutorials, wie man eine graka hochtaktet und mit benchmarks das ganze untermauert.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal auf youtube nach, da gibt es sehr gute tutorials, wie man eine graka hochtaktet und mit benchmarks das ganze untermauert.


Oder nimm das vid von raff mit der evga acx2.0 als vorlage [emoji1]


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ich muss meine aussage revidieren.  Max ist 1463. Bei mehr steigt er aus.
> 
> In firestrike schwankt es ziemlich. Games habe ich noch keine drauf.
> 
> ...



So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Dafür ist sie wirklich leise und keine Spur von Spulenfiepen.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Dafür ist sie wirklich leise und keine Spur von Spulenfiepen.


Leise ist sie bei mir auch. Das einzigste was bei mir zu hören ist, ist die h100i

Könnte sogar sein das meine ein bissle fiept. Aber die standart lüfter der h100i übertönen alles. Düsenjet like

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z97-C @ 1463


----------



## Dark-Freak (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist meine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme bei mir angekommen die ich bei Alternate bestellt hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Vergleich zur Gigabyte 7970 GHz Edition, schaut aus wie Spielzeug gegen über den Monster^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich zur 7970 ist sie super leise und nicht hörbar im fractal design define r5.


Spulenfiepen? NEIN ! und das freut mich sehr hehe


Kommen wir zu OC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in Spielen hält sie den Boost Taktvon 1515 z.b bei  Daying Light. Kann man auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut erkennen 
Beim Firestrike geht er manchmal auf 1460-1470 runter.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Zotac


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mach mal die Spannung runter und taste dich ran, meine Inno3D wurde schlechter je mehr Spannung ich ihr gab.


----------



## Dark-Freak (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Mach mal die Spannung runter und taste dich ran, meine Inno3D wurde schlechter je mehr Spannung ich ihr gab.



Werde ich versuchen


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Dafür ist sie wirklich leise und keine Spur von Spulenfiepen.


Hast du auch die Evga?


----------



## JonnyFaust (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wisst ihr wen ich hier anschreiben könnte bezüglich Bios-Mod? Hätte gerne etwas mehr Spannung und erhöhtes PT. Zumindest für paar Benches ^^

EDIT: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-D3H-CF


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Endlich sehe ich mal eine verbaute Zotac AMP! Extreme. 

Also ich hatte noch nie SLI und habe es auch nicht vor, aber für dass, das ich auch keine Controllerkarten, etc..., verbaue, wäre es doch durchaus möglich vom 2 Slot zu einem 3 Slot Design zu wechseln, so viel Platz nimmt die auch nicht weg. Trotzdem wirkt die Karte wuchtig.


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hacken bei "link" rausgenommen sonst geht das mit hoch auf 91.
> Hier mal der default skin
> 
> 
> ...



Auf wieviel grad geht die karte Max? Bei diesen mhz


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Und was steht nun auf der Liste oder gleiche Karte nochmal?


Kein Plan so richtig, hauptsache kein Spulenfiepen und noch erträgliche Lautstärke.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist ja Gehäuse abhängig. Max ist bei mir 77 grad @ 45% lufter


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ist ja Gehäuse abhängig. Max ist bei mir 77 grad @ 45% lufter



Sind 77grad gesund? 
Oder besser gesagt bis wieviel grad ist kein problem


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Saugeil! Haben sie es doch noch geschafft!
> Danke Alternate!


Glückwunsch. Und direkt testen bitte. Die muss ja min. 1500 schaffen


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Saugeil! Haben sie es doch noch geschafft!
> Danke Alternate!



nicht dein Ernst! Mir haben sie heute noch geschrieben das sie die erste lieferung am 17.07 von evga bekommen


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Danke
> Schaffe ich erst am Abend, aber wird gemacht!



1800mhz incoming


----------



## bisonigor (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe  eine EVGA Referenz und einen Wasserkühler dazu bestellt.Ich hoffe, dass die unter Wasser noch besser ist,  was übertakten angeht.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Doch, mein ernst.
> Freue mich riesig drauf! Vielleicht haben sie dir das gesagt, weil die vorher durch Vorbesteller vergriffen sind? ^^



trotzdem Glückwunsch, ich hätte meine gern auch schon eher.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Saugeil! Haben sie es doch noch geschafft!
> Danke Alternate!



Na, jetzt bin ich aber sehr neugierig, was sie schafft.


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Und direkt testen bitte. Die muss ja min. 1500 schaffen



Sie kann aber auch nur 1450 schaffen, ich denke nicht das die Chips dafür selektiert sind. Oder sind sie es doch?


----------



## Dark-Freak (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Endlich sehe ich mal eine verbaute Zotac AMP! Extreme.
> 
> Also ich hatte noch nie SLI und habe es auch nicht vor, aber für dass, das ich auch keine Controllerkarten, etc..., verbaue, wäre es doch durchaus möglich vom 2 Slot zu einem 3 Slot Design zu wechseln, so viel Platz nimmt die auch nicht weg. Trotzdem wirkt die Karte wuchtig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also viel Platz ist da nicht mehr und Die Karte ist verdammt schwerund hängt ein bissel.
Aber vom Aussehen gefällt sie mir sehr *:*


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Sie kann aber auch nur 1450 schaffen, ich denke nicht das die Chips dafür selektiert sind.



Die Classiefieds waren doch früher immer selektiert.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Dark-Freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gigabyte G1 und die Zotac AMP! Extreme machen es mir nicht einfach. Vom Support wäre es halt klar die Zotac. Ich werde da einfach eine Münze werfen, viel lauter als die 780ti WF3 kann die 980ti G1 nicht sein.


----------



## InfinityGuard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Classiefieds waren doch früher immer selektiert.


Moon_knight muss eindeutig benches liefern. Am besten heute noch[emoji38]


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn die Evga nicht 100 teurer wäre, würde ich meine MSI zurück geben und die kaufen


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich mache morgen so schnell ich kann.



Bitte auch subjektive Einschätzung vom Lastgeräusch.
Hoffentlich ist der Kühler ähnlich gut wie der MSI.
Die läuft ja auch semi-passiv oder?
Was ändert das LN2-Bios genau?


----------



## Snowhack (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Brujah101 schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 gegen meine Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC getauscht. Im Idle Modus unhörbar, weil die Lüfter aus sind. In Games dann aber deutlich hörbar.
> 
> Zur Performance muss ich nichts sagen, die ist Top: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp




Meine G1 geht sogar bis 1554Mhz.


----------



## DummBazz (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine G1 geht sogar bis 1554Mhz.



Meine auch


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gab es nicht schon eine 1750mhz Zotac ?


----------



## CSharper (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier ein Link [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum

Tutorial zum Maxwell Bios Tweaker, lies dich ein ist nicht so schwer Falls irgendwelche Frage auftauche kannst mich ruhig anschreiben.

Sonst empfehle ich jedem die Sammelthreads auf Hardwareluxx oder im 3DCenter dort sind sehr visierte User unterwegs.


NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH X99

Beat this!


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bitte auch subjektive Einschätzung vom Lastgeräusch.
> Hoffentlich ist der Kühler ähnlich gut wie der MSI.
> Die läuft ja auch semi-passiv oder?
> Was ändert das LN2-Bios genau?


Jo Lüfter sind im Idle aus, aber das stört mich da sie dann teilweise 50°C warm wird, daher hab ich eine eigene Lüfterkurve und sie ist 30°C im Idle.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Tutorial zum Maxwell Bios Tweaker, lies dich ein ist nicht so schwer Falls irgendwelche Frage auftauche kannst mich ruhig anschreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es mir noch nicht durchgelesen aber kannst du mir sagen was man für ein non boost Bios ändern muss ?


----------



## CSharper (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Boost States mal sicher, müsst mich selber einlesen hab bis jetzt nur das Pt und die Spannung hochgeschraubt. Am besten orientierst du dich an den vorhanden Gm200noboost Biose.


----------



## iLastRescue (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wie findet ihr die denn von Gainward , Bis jetzt hat man von der noch garnichts gehört


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Palit läuft ziemlich gleich wie die von JohnnyFaust 

Takt 1248Mhz
Ram +245Mhz (3750Mhz)


----------



## MDJ (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die denn von Gainward , Bis jetzt hat man von der noch garnichts gehört


Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Hoffe die PCGH bekommt die auch ins Testlabor.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit dürfte morgen kommen  
Mal gucken wie das Teil sich so anstellt... aber beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Spulenfiepen unter 144fps geht sie wider zurück und es gibt ne Zotac


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So habe meine top Einstellungen gefunden. Da wird nicht dran gerüttelt.
3D Mark, Battlefield 4 und Heaven stabil.
PT: 110
+128 MHz
+15mV
Dezent angepasste Lüfterkurve und die GPU kommt nicht über 68c.

Der Boost schwangt zwischen 1480 MHz und 1493 MHz.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE


Edit: Bringt es was den Speicher zu übertakten?


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Anscheinend hab ich echt eine Graka aus ner retoure erwischt, ich glaub ich beschwer mich mal bei Mindfactory


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hab ich echt eine Graka aus ner retoure erwischt, ich glaub ich beschwer mich mal bei Mindfactory


Wieso? Was stimmt nicht


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Wieso? Was stimmt nicht



Wenn ich was neues kaufe verlang ich auch was "neues" und unbenutztes.


----------



## Synner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich was neues kaufe verlang ich auch was "neues" und unbenutztes.



Da haste recht, ich werde meine evga wenn sie da ist. Auch Richtig unter die lupe nehmen


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich was neues kaufe verlang ich auch was "neues" und unbenutztes.



Woran siehst du, dass es benutzt ist?


----------



## JayR91 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das hab ich nicht genau überprüft, aber bei einer neuen Karte ist die Verpackung noch eingeschweißt und das war sie bei mir nicht.
Aber ich werde sie dennoch behalten, trotzdem ärgert mich sowas.
E: anscheinend schweißt MSI die gar nicht selber ein, daher wohl doch eine frische


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Viele Hersteller schweissen die nicht mehr ein.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie viel Spannung liegt bei dir an? Auch so wenig?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So Schnauze voll, die Super Jetstream ist bestellt.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So muss dat sein^^


----------



## pascha953 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine MSI (980TI) sollte morgen kommen.

Kann ich bedenkenlos es mit einen E9 500W betreiben? 

Die alte Asus GTX 780DC2 konnte ich sogar damit OC betreiben.

Das Netzteil ist 1 Jahr alt.


So, gute Nacht, noch heute Spätschicht, dann Weekend


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das sollte gehen.


----------



## TSR2000 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ComputerUniverse als Versand gemacht?

In meiner Bestellung steht seit zwei Tagen, dass die Sendungsdaten übermittelt wurden. Seit dem Stillstand...
Vielleicht ahnen die, dass ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder zu Hause bin und testen kann...

Mir ist klar, dass die "Rückstände" des Streiks nicht so schnell beseitigt sind. Trotzdem ätzend...


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Meine MSI (980TI) sollte morgen kommen.
> 
> Kann ich bedenkenlos es mit einen E9 500W betreiben?
> 
> ...



Die Palit zieht übertaktet mit meinem System kurzzeitig 415W beim letzten Test vom Firestrike.
Aber vorsicht. mein Messgerät hat weder die Größe noch ist es soviel Wert wie ein Kleinbus, manche denken ja es misst nur Mist 

Meine Karte von Arlt war auch definitiv schonmal eingebaut. Staub auf den Lüfterblättern, Fingerabdrücke etc. Da sie aber tadellos läuft werde ich sie behalten.


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Die Palit zieht übertaktet mit meinem System kurzzeitig 415W beim letzten Test vom Firestrike.
> Aber vorsicht. mein Messgerät hat weder die Größe noch ist es soviel Wert wie ein Kleinbus, manche denken ja es misst nur Mist
> 
> Meine Karte von Arlt war auch definitiv schonmal eingebaut. Staub auf den Lüfterblättern, Fingerabdrücke etc. Da sie aber tadellos läuft werde ich sie behalten.



Ist mein Netzteil theoretisch stark genug für 2x GTX 980 Ti's ?


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. es sollte aber ausreichen, bei den 415 ist ja der Prozzi und all der andere Kram auch noch dabei.



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Wie viel Spannung liegt bei dir an? Auch so wenig?



Spannungserhöhung scheint nicht viel zu bewirken, der Firestrike läuft ein wenig weiter bevor er abstürzt, mehr nicht.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. es sollte aber ausreichen, bei den 415 ist ja der Prozzi und all der andere Kram auch noch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> Spannungserhöhung scheint nicht viel zu bewirken, der Firestrike läuft ein wenig weiter bevor er abstürzt, mehr nicht.



Mich interessiert eher wie viel generell unter Last anliegt. Hatte ja auch einige 970er mal hier gehabt und dann war es auch die Palit mit der niedrigsten Spannung.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nach 3 h Dauerlast laufe ich dann doch das ein oder andere Mal ins PT (1476 MHz --> 1455 MHz), so dass ich mir heute Abend mal ein geschnitztes BIOS mit 350 W flashen werde. Evtl. zeigen sich auch noch einige OC-Erfolge mit VCore-Anpassung - 24/7 bin ich mit 1.180 V und 1476 MHz aber erst einmal zufrieden


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eher wie viel generell unter Last anliegt. Hatte ja auch einige 970er mal hier gehabt und dann war es auch die Palit mit der niedrigsten Spannung.


Müsste ich heute abend nachsehen. Womit geht das am bequemsten? Mit Afterburner und seinem Overlaytool?


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Mit Afterburner und seinem Overlaytool?



Jup.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Müsste ich heute abend nachsehen. Womit geht das am bequemsten? Mit Afterburner und seinem Overlaytool?


GPU-Z tut es auch [emoji1]


----------



## noomilicios (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



> Hallo Herr noomilicios ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail. Leider konnten wir Ihre Bestellung bisher nicht an Sie versenden, da das von Ihnen bestellte Produkt "EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6144 MB GDDR5" noch nicht bei uns eingetroffen ist. Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir selbst leider keinen Einfluss auf die unverbindlichen Liefertermine der Hersteller bzw. Vorlieferanten haben und uns hier auch kein detaillierter Grund für die derzeit auftretende Verzögerung vorliegt. Die Verzögerung bitten wir natürlich vielmals zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Verzögerung beim Käsekönig, traurig


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



noomilicios schrieb:


> Verzögerung beim Käsekönig, traurig


Die beste freude ist die vorfreude. )


----------



## Gromir (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ComputerUniverse als Versand gemacht?
> 
> In meiner Bestellung steht seit zwei Tagen, dass die Sendungsdaten übermittelt wurden. Seit dem Stillstand...
> Vielleicht ahnen die, dass ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder zu Hause bin und testen kann...
> ...



Habe eben mit Computeruniverse telefoniert und die meinten, sie seien etwas in Verzug und meine Lieferung gehe wohl heute raus.
Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein seriöser Laden. Bestelle da schon seit über 9 Jahren hin und wieder was (Wenn sie mal so günstig sind wie die Konkurrenz ) .


----------



## TSR2000 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ah, cool. Vielen Dank für die Info, Gromir.


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Dark-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern ist meine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme bei mir angekommen die ich bei Alternate bestellt hatte.
> 
> ...




Bitte die mV wieder runter nehmen das brauch die Karte doch nicht da reichen auch 30 mV. Mit der Einstellung wird erzeugt die Karte nur unnötig Abwärme. 

Nur ein Tipp von mir.   

Also meine Lust mit 20mV mehr und auf 1502 Mht Boost. die 87mV brauch ich wenn ich bei 1575 MHz angelangt bin.

Warum sind eigentlich die Powerlimits so unterschiedlich ?  
Bei mir kann ich 130% einstellen.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Ist mein Netzteil theoretisch stark genug für 2x GTX 980 Ti's ?



Ganz easy. Kannst sogar noch ne GTX960 für PhysX reinsetzen


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ganz easy. Kannst sogar noch ne GTX960 für PhysX reinsetzen



Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ganz easy. Kannst sogar noch ne GTX960 für PhysX reinsetzen




Für PhysX reicht schon eine GT630 alles andere gibt nicht mehr Leistung.



[Update: Neuer Benchmark] Assassin's Creed 4: Benchmarks zu den neuen GPU-PhysX-Effekten


Mit PhsyX Hoch sind das 10FPS mehr erstaunlich.

Deswegen wird meine 980ti auch von einer GT730 eskortiert


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das ist mir bekannt, deshalb auch der 

Es ging nur darum einen ungefähren Eindruck zu verschaffen was da noch an Reserven drin ist^^


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sch.... auf den Zahnarzt wir wollen Zahlen    

Glückwunsch zur neuen Graka 

Die Classified steht bei mir in der engeren Auswahl mit der palit weshalb ich da besonders auf deine "Ergebnisse" gespannt bin


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Folie abziehen nicht vergessen vor Aufregung


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Und beim Müslifabrikanten beschweren. Geht ja garnicht sowas! Wenn man nicht mal mehr beim Müsli essen sicher sein kann, wo denn dann??


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Schickes Teil, mal sehen ob dieser Chip auch so empfindlich reagiert, oder noch ein paar Prozent mehr bringen kann - Zahnärzte werden übrigens überbewertet


----------



## LMarini (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sie läuft. 

Viel Spaß beim Zahnarzt(Muss ich jetzt dann auch hin)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ohh mein Gott sieht die Classified geil aus  
Der Zahnarzt soll hinne machen ich brauche Daten


----------



## Taonris (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Auch interessant die AMP ist schon für unter 700 zu haben und die Palit wird die nächsten Tag wohl auch noch ein wenig sinken. Sollten die Karten bei 650 sein werd ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Nicht mal 48std ist es her das ich sie Bestellt habe 

Die ist auch verschweißt und hat links und rechts 2 aufkleber von Evga, "mit dem Text Stellen sie sicher dass diese beiden Aufkleber übereinstimmen bevor sie diese karte kaufen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

sin jetz nich inzwischen alle Customs released?

Kann man schon sagen, welche nun die leiseste (Luft) ist und sich dabei noch gut übertakten lässt? Also welche is die eierlegende Wollmilchsau?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet: Mein Tipp für die Classified, ihr geht bei 1550MHz die Puste aus, wer wettet dagegen?


----------



## ColorMe (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich glaube auch nicht das sie so viel höher gehen wird, als andere Chips. Maximal unter Wasser werden noch ein paar MHz drin sein, aber das wird wohl bei der Konkurrenz nicht wirklich anders sein. 
Hoffe jedoch auch weitaus bessere Ergebnisse, denn irgendwo will der Aufpreis ja gerechtfertigt sein.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



TSR2000 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit ComputerUniverse als Versand gemacht?
> 
> In meiner Bestellung steht seit zwei Tagen, dass die Sendungsdaten übermittelt wurden. Seit dem Stillstand...
> Vielleicht ahnen die, dass ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder zu Hause bin und testen kann...
> ...



Dann kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich die Karte da selber abhole.
Gestern bestellt, seit heute morgen liegt sie bereit.


----------



## LMarini (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet: Mein Tipp für die Classified, ihr geht bei 1550MHz die Puste aus, wer wettet dagegen?



Ich hoffe das sie mehr packt. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Die zusätzlich 150€ sollen ja gut investiert sein.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet: Mein Tipp für die Classified, ihr geht bei 1550MHz die Puste aus, wer wettet dagegen?



Mit erhöhtem PT, VCore-Anpassung (falls möglich) und etwas Glück beim Chip tippe ich auf 1575 MHz


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Alles vollständig und echt viele extras. Top!

Und evga gibt 3jahre garantie, und nach dem regist 5jahre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wenn auf der EVGA der Kühler sitzt wie bei allen anderen EVGA's wird die lauter sein als die Superclocked+ wegen der größeren Hitze. Aber vom Design richtig nice.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Alles vollständig und echt viele extras. Top!
> 
> Und evga gibt 3jahre garantie, und nach dem regist 5jahre.
> 
> ...



Extras = Müll?^^


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Aber oft kaufentscheidend


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Gibts wenigstens noch Batman dazu?


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Extras = Müll?^^



Das tut ja schon hinzusehen weh 

 die EVGA's scheinen bisher ja nich ganz so zu überzeugen


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Extras = Müll?^^


Haha poster und aufkleber etc kleinigkeiten
Aber ist doch schön, es gibt firmen die hauen nur die karte rein. Mehr nicht


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Haha poster und aufkleber etc kleinigkeiten
> Aber ist doch schön, es gibt firmen die hauen nur die karte rein. Mehr nicht



Aufkleber bringen performance boost


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Gibts wenigstens noch Batman dazu?


Finde kein key in der verpackung ^^ schade


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Classified geht erst mit einem Bios Mod.
Ohne ist sie nur eine von vielen. Ich rechne nicht damit, dass sie die Gigabyte oder die Zotac schlagen kann.


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Classified geht erst mit einem Bios Mod.



Was für ein Bios Mod?


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Das Wettbüro ist eröffnet: Mein Tipp für die Classified, ihr geht bei 1550MHz die Puste aus, wer wettet dagegen?




Ich gebe 1512mhz  an.  Damit meine ich stabiler Spielen ohne Abstürze bei BF4. 

Das Spiel reagiert nämlich extrem empfindlich bei OC. Ist mit aufgefallen.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Macht Ram oc eig sinn bei der 980 ti?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Classified geht erst mit einem Bios Mod.
> Ohne ist sie nur eine von vielen. Ich rechne nicht damit, dass sie die Gigabyte oder die Zotac schlagen kann.



Hat die nicht schon ab Werk ein "besonderes" Bios?


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Macht Ram oc eig sinn bei der 980 ti?



Beim Firestrike nicht, soweit ich das gesehen habe.100-200 Punkte mehr, wenn überhaupt. Die Schwankung ist ja sowieso normal.


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hat die nicht schon ab Werk ein "besonderes" Bios?



Dualbios


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

VRAM OC bringt schon bissl was, dat Problem ist nur, dass es dann noch mehr an der Power Limit Flasche nuckelt, sinnvoller ist es im Vorfeld erst den GPU Takt zu maximieren und natürlich das PL zu maximieren.
Würde sowieso zu einem Biosflash raten, dann kann man die Karten auch schön ausreizen, ohne dass die runter takten etc.
Natürlich nicht unbedingt nötig, aber man kann nie genug Power haben manchmal^^


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich gebe 1512mhz  an.  Damit meine ich stabiler Spielen ohne Abstürze bei BF4.
> 
> Das Spiel reagiert nämlich extrem empfindlich bei OC. Ist mit aufgefallen.



Bei 1512 läuft deine in BF4 stabil?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Effektiv haben die GM200 ja fast die Übertragungsrate der Fury... würde das mit dem RAM OC nicht so dringlich sehen.

Ok. Meine Palit war wohl ein Rückläufer... Mir schwant schreckliches... aber erstmal ausprobieren.
Die Verpackung war schoneinmal geöffnet. Ist es normal, dass die Keine kappen an PCI-E Anschluss und I/O haben ?


----------



## Kajabink (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Effektiv haben die GM200 ja fast die Übertragungsrate der Fury... würde das mit dem RAM OC nicht so dringlich sehen.
> 
> Ok. Meine Palit war wohl ein Rückläufer... Mir schwant schreckliches... aber erstmal ausprobieren.
> Die Verpackung war schoneinmal geöffnet. Ist es normal, dass die Keine kappen an PCI-E Anschluss und I/O haben ?



Ist normal. War bei mir auch so. Die Karte nur in einer Folientüte ohne Kappen und darunter die Kabel in Beuteln. Die Verpackung im allg. sollte trotzdem die beiden Klebepads an den seitelichen Kanten, wo man aufmacht, haben. Die kann man zwar abziehn, aber wenn du sie neu anklebst siehst du eine "Benutzung" sofort.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

VRAM-OC hat bei mir im Witcher ~ 9 % bei den Min. FPS gebracht - einige OC-Tests der Titan X haben auch gezeigt, dass der GPU-Takt ab ~ 1550 MHz nicht mehr 1:1 in FPS umgesetzt werden kann, da der Speicher nicht mehr mitmacht (einen Bericht dazu gab es auch von Tom in der 07/2015er-PCGH).

Das PT ist relativ schnell der limitierende Faktor wenn man in die Richtung gehen möchte, deshalb möchte ich auf jeden Fall die 275 W gegen 350 W tauschen  (@ Jonny: Habe dich nicht vergessen, schicke dir noch eine PN).


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Effektiv haben die GM200 ja fast die Übertragungsrate der Fury... würde das mit dem RAM OC nicht so dringlich sehen.
> 
> Ok. Meine Palit war wohl ein Rückläufer... Mir schwant schreckliches... aber erstmal ausprobieren.
> Die Verpackung war schoneinmal geöffnet. Ist es normal, dass die Keine kappen an PCI-E Anschluss und I/O haben ?



Ja das ist nochmal. Hatte mein auch nicht. Meine war definitiv neu, da ich vorbestellen war.

Edit: Würde gerne mein BIOS Flashen aber traue mich nicht. Nachher passt was nicht und ich kann es nicht zurück flashen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hat die nicht schon ab Werk ein "besonderes" Bios?



Mit sicherheit kein Customer Bios ohne Limits.


----------



## Taonris (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> sin jetz nich inzwischen alle Customs released?
> 
> Kann man schon sagen, welche nun die leiseste (Luft) ist und sich dabei noch gut übertakten lässt? Also welche is die eierlegende Wollmilchsau?



Aktuell scheint wohl die Palit am empfehlenswertesten zu sein aber ich würde auf die Berichte der anderen User warten vllt wissen wir 50 Seiten später  welche wirklich am Besten ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Cool danke für die Antworten  Einen Bios Flash traue ich mir nicht mehr zu seitdem mal eine meiner Karten dabei fast das zeitliche gesegnet hatte.... Will die 980ti eh nicht bis ans Limit treiben sondern eine gesunde Mitte finden. So 1400-1450Mhz und ein leichtes Ram Oc würde mir schon reichen ^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> sin jetz nich inzwischen alle Customs released?



Die Asus Strix gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, meine MSI GTX 980Ti kam ja am Dienstag an, aufgrund Meniskus OP musste das aber bis gestern Abend warten. Nun isse drin. Boostet bis 1354Mhz, taktet sich aber bei Bedarf wieder runter. Zumeist Temperaturbedingt, wobei ich im Unterschied zu den Tests jetz in meinem Gehäuse Silverstone FT01B-W Fortress getestet hab.

Tests mit MSI Z77A-GD65 auf 3570k @4,0 und 16GB Ram auf Win7 64bit
(nach jeweils 15min aufwärmen)
WQHD, max. Settings auf Anschlag
- Anno 2070 geschlossenes Gehäuse 1215 Mhz, offen 1278
- Mordors Schatten geschlossen 1304Mhz, offen 1354

Gute Nachricht, es fiept absolut nix. Angenehmes Lüfterrauschen @Anno, fügt sich nahtlos zum Doppel-Noctua ein. Unter 55° stehn die Lüfter still.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> die EVGA's scheinen bisher ja nich ganz so zu überzeugen



hmm evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0 non sc .. 1490 Mhz Stable OC drin bei ordentlicher temperatur .. was überzeugt daran nicht ? Achja .. mit originalkühler sehr leise und kühl.. der acx 2.0 ist wirklich gut, hab aber auf morpheus gewechselt da er schon hier lag.



Kajabink schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Die Karte nur in einer Folientüte ohne Kappen und darunter die Kabel in Beuteln. Die Verpackung im allg. sollte trotzdem die beiden Klebepads an den seitelichen Kanten, wo man aufmacht, haben. Die kann man zwar abziehn, aber wenn du sie neu anklebst siehst du eine "Benutzung" sofort.



das ist bei palit so, da ist nix rückläufer.. im übrigen noch nen tipp an euch. Wenn ihr nen rückläuer erhaltet kauft ne evga karte dann gibts von evga binnen 30 tage eine originalverpackte als rma ersatz. Ihr könnt dort quasi euren Rückläufer austauschen gegen eine original und neuverpackte.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?



ja eine, warum so krasse temperaturen diesmal ? die MSI Karten waren immer kühler bisher und haben bei den anderen 9xx völlig überzeugt. Wieso werden die 980ti so heiss ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kajabink schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Die Karte nur in einer Folientüte ohne Kappen und darunter die Kabel in Beuteln. Die Verpackung im allg. sollte trotzdem die beiden Klebepads an den seitelichen Kanten, wo man aufmacht, haben. Die kann man zwar abziehn, aber wenn du sie neu anklebst siehst du eine "Benutzung" sofort.



Das meine ich ja, die waren definitiv abgezogen, aber solange die Karte läuft ist es mir egal welcher Hans die zurückgeschickt hat 
Das einzige was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist, dass die Karte vorne leicht gebogen ist ähnlich wie bei Ikarus nur nicht so schlimm... Die Stromstecker haben kaum dranngepasst..


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich frag mich, wie du bei Anno 99% GPU Last hinkriegst.
Bei mir sind es maximal 55-60%.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Soooo. Die Palit hat Spulenfiepen des Zorns  
Na klasse  Ich werde mit den 980Tis nicht glücklich


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

In welchen Szenarien?


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Soooo. Die Palit hat Spulenfiepen des Zorns
> Na klasse  Ich werde mit den 980Tis nicht glücklich



Ouch - die wie viele Karten sind das jetzt .. ?


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Na klasse  Ich werde mit den 980Tis nicht glücklich



hättest dir halt ne evga gekauft und dort über rma alles geregelt ... das kommt davon wenn man an der falschen ecke spart .. gib halt 30€ mehr aus und kauf im evgashop eine mit acx 2.0 kühler und wenn dir was passt dann meldest das denen und die tauschen aus.. leicher gehts wirklich nichtmehr. Im übrigen glaub ich dir kein wort.. ich glaube du bist einfach zu empfindlich. Willst du mal zeigen oder beweisen das du auch wirklich so aktives spulenfiepen hast ? .. dazu gibts sogut wie keine Rückmeldungen bisher.

@Topic: Wieviele leute die hier aktiv diskutieren sind eigentlich wirklich dazu bereit 750€ für eine ordentliche gtx 980ti hinzulegen? Ich glaube der Anteil ist garnicht mal so groß


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Soooo. Die Palit hat Spulenfiepen des Zorns
> Na klasse  Ich werde mit den 980Tis nicht glücklich



Verrückt. Kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen bzw. äußerst minimal.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Eventuell leigts ja am Netzteil oder Mobo? Ist ja schon seltsam auffällig..


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Verrückt. Kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen bzw. äußerst minimal.



Die meisten legen es auch drauf an und klettern ins Gehäuse und suchen sich besondere Szenarien, wo fast alle Karten fiepen.
Wenn es aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse beim Zocken nervend fiept, ist es natürlich was anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> hättest dir halt ne evga gekauft und dort über rma alles geregelt ... das kommt davon wenn man an der falschen ecke spart .. gib halt 30€ mehr aus und kauf im evgashop eine mit acx 2.0 kühler und wenn dir was passt dann meldest das denen und die tauschen aus.. leicher gehts wirklich nichtmehr. Im übrigen glaub ich dir kein wort.. ich glaube du bist einfach zu empfindlich. Willst du mal zeigen oder beweisen das du auch wirklich so aktives spulenfiepen hast ? .. dazu gibts sogut wie keine Rückmeldungen bisher.
> 
> @Topic: Wieviele leute die hier aktiv diskutieren sind eigentlich wirklich dazu bereit 750€ für eine ordentliche gtx 980ti hinzulegen? Ich glaube der Anteil ist garnicht mal so groß


Ja, meine Armut kotzt mich an.[emoji41]


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ja eine, warum so krasse temperaturen diesmal ? die MSI Karten waren immer kühler bisher und haben bei den anderen 9xx völlig überzeugt. Wieso werden die 980ti so heiss ?



Hm, das weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht an allzu moderaten Lüfterkurven? Die MSI App hab ich nicht installiert, vielleicht probier ich das noch aus. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie du bei Anno 99% GPU Last hinkriegst.
> Bei mir sind es maximal 55-60%.



Eigentlich starte ich nur ein neues Endlosspiel und zoome an die Insel mit den sich hin und her wiegenden Bäumchen ran, wie auf den Screenshots zu sehen is. Maximale Einstellungen bei WQHD Auflösung und 16x AF


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kann natürlich am NT liegen... Aber meine Inno3D ging ja vom Spulenfiepen her  

@nicyboy dass mich deine Meinung kein stück interessiert weist du hoffentlich 

@Duvar Heaven @ 70FPS

ich habe nunmal mein Gehäuse direkt neben mir stehen... Da hört man das halt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das LN2 BIOS sollte ein höheres PT haben.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Soooo. Die Palit hat Spulenfiepen des Zorns
> Na klasse  Ich werde mit den 980Tis nicht glücklich


Empfehle dir eine Evga, allein die verarbeitung ist grandios


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> hättest dir halt ne evga gekauft und dort über rma alles geregelt ... das kommt davon wenn man an der falschen ecke spart .. gib halt 30€ mehr aus und kauf im evgashop eine mit acx 2.0 kühler und wenn dir was passt dann meldest das denen und die tauschen aus.. leicher gehts wirklich nichtmehr. Im übrigen glaub ich dir kein wort.. ich glaube du bist einfach zu empfindlich. Willst du mal zeigen oder beweisen das du auch wirklich so aktives spulenfiepen hast ? .. dazu gibts sogut wie keine Rückmeldungen bisher.
> 
> @Topic: Wieviele leute die hier aktiv diskutieren sind eigentlich wirklich dazu bereit 750€ für eine ordentliche gtx 980ti hinzulegen? Ich glaube der Anteil ist garnicht mal so groß



Ich habe 760€ bezahlt, und war auch bereit 820€ zu bezahlen hätte mein Shop keine da gehabt.
Bestellt bei HIQ24.de vor nicht mal 48std
Und schon ist sie bei mir gewesen ^^ wow...
Alles tip top nagel neu, "ich habe sie das erste mal geöffnet, also kein rückläufer oder sonstiges, außerdem werde ich die Evga garantie von 3jahren auf 5jahre verlängern.
Ich war kurz davor bei einem anderen Shop zu bestellen für 820€ hätte mein Shop keine vor ort gehabt.
Ich bin froh
Und jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meine andere Hardware warten.
5820k
asus rog rampage 5extreme 
16GB ddr4 3000mhz gskill ripjaws
Noctua nh-d15
Sea sonic 80+ platinum edition 760W
Corsair carbide air540
Und alle gehäuselüfter tausche ich aus gegen
Noiseblocker PK2/PL2 mit Scythe kaze master pro. Und dazu halt 2x SSD 1x HDD. 
Die 5820k werde ich auf 4.0GHz takten.
yoa.. Ich denke ich kann mich freuen , was meint ihr?
Meine beste graka bis jetzt war eine 660ti mit 3770k.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Empfehle dir eine Evga, allein die verarbeitung ist grandios



Die Classified hätte ja auf meiner Wunschliste gestanden  
Und bis auf den leichten knick in der Front des Kühlers, der halb so wild ist ist an der Verarbeitung der Palit nichts auszusetzen... Der Kühler ist wirklich mindestens so gut wie alle Besitzer hier schreiben. 
Einzig das Fiepen nervt 
Ich weis jetzt aber warum die Karte ein Rückläufer war...

Edit:
Soo, habe mein Gehäuse mal etwas "gedämmt" jetzt höre ich nur noch ein fiepen wenn ich ganz genau hinhöre. 
Ich habe aber auch ein außergewöhnlich gutes Gehör ich höre teilweise Frequenzen wo mich andere nur dumm angucken...
Das Coil Whine der Palit ist extrem hoch im vergleich zu dem Surren, dass ich bis jetzt immer gehört habe... kann vlt daran liegen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal kurz zum Thema Bios-Mod: Gibt es eine gute Anleitung  explizit für ne 980 TI? Möchte nur minimal an der Spannung und PT drehen ^^


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Habe gerade bei Caseking angerufen wegen der EVGA 980 TI Hybrid, er meinte zur nächsten Lieferung könnte es noch bis Anfang August dauern, weil die Chips dafür SELEKTIERT sind?! Stimmt das? Dachte das macht nur Gigabyte bei seiner G1?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei der Hybrid kann man nur den Radiallüfter auf der Karte selbst steuern, der andere läuft auf einem festgesetzten Wert und ist nicht veränderbar.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder zur Palit eingebaut: 

Festzustellen ist, dass man hier weder von 2,5 noch 2,75 Slot reden kann... Das Teil hat 3 Slots fetig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der minimale Knick in meiner: 
Bis auf, dass ich mit den Stromsteckern kämpfen musste keine Probleme. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das Kabelchaos ist ein Zwischenprodukt bitte nicht haten )

Edit: Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das OSD des EVGA tools zum laufen zu bringen hat da jemand nen Plan ?


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Läuft sie da auch mit 100% im slot?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was für ein schöner dicker Brummer^^
Hätte ich auch gern XD


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> @Topic: Wieviele leute die hier aktiv diskutieren sind eigentlich wirklich dazu bereit 750€ für eine ordentliche gtx 980ti hinzulegen? Ich glaube der Anteil ist garnicht mal so groß



Ich muss meine Frau fragen, wenn ich mehr als 10€ am Stück ausgeben will. 



Palmdale schrieb:


> Eigentlich starte ich nur ein neues Endlosspiel und zoome an die Insel mit den sich hin und her wiegenden Bäumchen ran, wie auf den Screenshots zu sehen is. Maximale Einstellungen bei WQHD Auflösung und 16x AF



Spielst du mit oder ohne Frame Limiter?
Ich spiele ja mit und das System hält die 60fps problemlos.
Doch wenn die Stadt voll ist, kriege ich Framedrops auf 35-40fps, obwohl die GPUs gerade mal zu 60% Last haben, entsprechend niedrig auch der Takt, sie sind dann bei 920MHz oder so.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder zur Palit eingebaut:
> 
> Festzustellen ist, dass man hier weder von 2,5 noch 2,75 Slot reden kann... Das Teil hat 3 Slots fetig
> 
> ...



Habe mich auch gewundert wie dick das Teil ist. Dafür stimmt aber die Kühlung. selbst 70% sind recht angenehm (wenn man kein fiepen hat wie du :/ )


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das Fiepen ist halb so wild... Durch mein jetzt etwas gedämmtes Gehäuse fällt es beim Spielen kaum auf... Ich höre es jetzt nur noch wenn ich darauf achte, oder Den Credits Screen bei heaven/Valley anmach 
Außerdem höre ich ne Mücke auf 20 Meter Surren, kann gut sein, dass meine Karte nur wegen diesem kleinen Knick zurück geschickt wurde... Und der ist jetzt wirklich nur im hinblick auf Ikarus Karte interessant (setzen die sich da drauf ??)


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, scheiß jetzt drauf. 
Bei Alternate ist die Asus Strix lieferbar.
Bestellung ist nun raus, gleich mal per Express Versand, damit sie noch morgen kommt.
Dann weiß ich, was sie wirklich kann.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das Fiepen ist halb so wild... Durch mein jetzt etwas gedämmtes Gehäuse fällt es beim Spielen kaum auf... Ich höre es jetzt nur noch wenn ich darauf achte, oder Den Credits Screen bei heaven/Valley anmach


Willst du das BIOS ändern?


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich schätze,  dass ich mir eine EVGA Hybrid holen werde - gute Wahl?


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine buzzt zwar auch im benchmark, aber wirklich zu verachten.
 Was mich Momentan stört ist das Battlefield 4 mit der Fury besser lief als mit der GTX980ti. Und zwar nicht nur bei Auflösungsskala 150% und 200% sondern im Nativen 1080p.
Ist dir in der Hinsicht nichts aufgefallen, JohnnyFaust?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Willst du das BIOS ändern?



Weis ich noch nicht. Die Karte macht ungefähr so viel mit wie alle anderen hier im Forum und die Leistung reicht mir eigentlich. 
Das Problem mit der Palit ist wirklich, dass sie out of the Box viel zu gut ist. Ich habe nur die Lüfter im "Idle" drehen, da 144hz...


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder zur Palit eingebaut:
> 
> Festzustellen ist, dass man hier weder von 2,5 noch 2,75 Slot reden kann... Das Teil hat 3 Slots fetig
> 
> ...



Alter ist die dick  Ich freue mich immer mehr! Hoffentlich wird sie bald verschickt


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Frau fragen, wenn ich mehr als 10€ am Stück ausgeben will.
> 
> Spielst du mit oder ohne Frame Limiter?
> Ich spiele ja mit und das System hält die 60fps problemlos.
> Doch wenn die Stadt voll ist, kriege ich Framedrops auf 35-40fps, obwohl die GPUs gerade mal zu 60% Last haben, entsprechend niedrig auch der Takt, sie sind dann bei 920MHz oder so.



Ich spiel ohne Framelimiter aufm ASUS Rog Swift mit G-Sync, dann kommt Anno auf ca. 99fps


----------



## Atent123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei Caseking angerufen wegen der EVGA 980 TI Hybrid, er meinte zur nächsten Lieferung könnte es noch bis Anfang August dauern, weil die Chips dafür SELEKTIERT sind?! Stimmt das? Dachte das macht nur Gigabyte bei seiner G1?



Seit wan macht das Gigabyte ?
Normalerweise wird das nur bei Classifieds 8Backs Kingpings ,LN2 (HoF) und anderen Teuren OC Karten gemacht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich kann die Karte obwohl ich wohl eine etwas schlechtere Habe nur wärmstens empfehlen.  
Habe eine Temperaturmessung der Backplate und des PCB gemacht: Nach 15 Min Heaven nichts über ~75°C und das war ein Hotspot.

ASIC: 79.2%


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich schätze,  dass ich mir eine EVGA Hybrid holen werde - gute Wahl?



Ich dachte die Karte sieht für dich so sch.... aus????


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weis ich noch nicht. Die Karte macht ungefähr so viel mit wie alle anderen hier im Forum und die Leistung reicht mir eigentlich.
> Das Problem mit der Palit ist wirklich, dass sie out of the Box viel zu gut ist. Ich habe nur die Lüfter im "Idle" drehen, da 144hz...



Ich wette mit 115% PT stemmt sie locker 1500 MHz stabil. Aber naja wie gesagt ich trau mich da nicht ran.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich wette mit 115% PT stemmt sie locker 1500 MHz stabil. Aber naja wie gesagt ich trau mich da nicht ran.



Der unterschied 1430 <-ohne PT Erhöhung und 1500MHz sind 5%... Das ist es mir pers. nicht wert


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich spiel ohne Framelimiter aufm ASUS Rog Swift mit G-Sync, dann kommt Anno auf ca. 99fps



Wie groß ist deine Siedlung?
Ab 80.000 Einwohner habe ich Framedrops.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> *So, zur Übertaktung der EVGA 980Ti Classified:*
> 
> Die bewegt sich keinen Millimeter per Software. Selbst ein MHz bringt den Grafikkartentreiber zum Absturz. Ich bin da gerade ein wenig ratlos. Vermuten lässt sich vielleicht noch eine Softwareinkompatibilität (benutzt wurde der MSI Afterburner und danach EVGA PrecisionX 16). Weil... nicht mal 1 Mhz?! Das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Wahrscheinlich ist das also eher nicht.
> Deswegen werde ich es nachher per BIOS versuchen.



Einstellungen ? Das ist sehr seltsam 
Vlt. liegt es ja wirklich daran, dass die Classified nicht supported wird.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deine Siedlung?
> Ab 80.000 Einwohner habe ich Framedrops.



Zum Test der Grafikkarte starte ich lediglich ein neues jungfräuliches Endlosspiel und schau mir 15min lang Bäumchen an. So bleibt die GPU Last auf 99%, die Einwohner/Häuser würden das nur reduzieren.

Btw Update zur Hitzeentwicklung:

Selbst bei manueller 100% Lüftersteuerung (hört man dann deutlich) erreicht die Karte 83°C und taktet sich runter. Das ist doch net normal...


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> *So, zur Übertaktung der EVGA 980Ti Classified:*
> 
> Die bewegt sich keinen Millimeter per Software. Selbst ein MHz bringt den Grafikkartentreiber zum Absturz. Ich bin da gerade ein wenig ratlos. Vermuten lässt sich vielleicht noch eine Softwareinkompatibilität (benutzt wurde der MSI Afterburner und danach EVGA PrecisionX 16). Weil... nicht mal 1 Mhz?! Das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Wahrscheinlich ist das also eher nicht.
> Deswegen werde ich es nachher per BIOS versuchen.



Das hört sich ja echt sehr komisch an.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Zum Test der Grafikkarte starte ich lediglich ein neues jungfräuliches Endlosspiel und schau mir 15min lang Bäumchen an. So bleibt die GPU Last auf 99%, die Einwohner/Häuser würden das nur reduzieren.



Falls du mal wieder spielen solltest, kannst du mir gerne mitteilen, wie es bei dir aussieht, würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Zum Test der Grafikkarte starte ich lediglich ein neues jungfräuliches Endlosspiel und schau mir 15min lang Bäumchen an. So bleibt die GPU Last auf 99%, die Einwohner/Häuser würden das nur reduzieren.
> 
> Btw Update zur Hitzeentwicklung:
> 
> Selbst bei manueller 100% Lüftersteuerung (hört man dann deutlich) erreicht die Karte 83°C und taktet sich runter. Das ist doch net normal...



Bei Vollgas noch 83°C? Ja da passt was absolut nicht! Was hat deine Karte im Idle an temps?


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch erstma ohne Voltage, manche Karten sind da anscheinend sehr empfindlich


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich glaub bei den ganzen Problemen hier wegen der 980 Ti kaufe ich mir eher eine PS1 bei ebay und habe Spass damit


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Versuch erstma ohne Voltage, manche Karten sind da anscheinend sehr empfindlich



An der Spannung würde ich am Anfang gar nichts machen.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls du mal wieder spielen solltest, kannst du mir gerne mitteilen, wie es bei dir aussieht, würde mich sehr interessieren.



Hm, was genau? Einfach nen Screenshot?



Lori78 schrieb:


> Bei Vollgas noch 83°C? Ja da passt was absolut nicht! Was hat deine Karte im Idle an temps?



Ohne Last nach 30min Desktop atm 46°


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine Palit stellt es mal wider unter beweis alles über +20mV bringt die karte zum absturz 

Ach ganz vergessen @Synner ne in dem Slot hat die nur x8 Anbindung. Bis ich das entgültige Layout meines Rechenknechts aber klar habe bleibt die da


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei den ganzen Problemen hier wegen der 980 Ti kaufe ich mir eher eine PS1 bei ebay und habe Spass damit



Welche Probleme? Nur weil man die nicht noch weiter Übertakten kann? Stellt für mich kein Problem da.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, was genau? Einfach nen Screenshot?



Ja, t.B
Ich verstehe bei mir halt nicht, dass ich Frame Drops habe, obwohl die Karten nur zu 60% ausgelastet werden, die CPU hat nicht mal 40% Last.
Daher bin ich erstaunt, dass du 99% GPU Last bei Anno hinkriegst. Ich schaffe das auch ohne Frame Limiter nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Die Palit ist mit Abstand die beste Karte die ich in den letzten Jahren in der Hand hatte, die Verarbeitung ist zwar eher 2. Klasse, da geht es teilweise doch noch besser (lesen: massiver ) und die etwas gekrümmten Kühler die ich und wenige Andere haben zeugen auch eher von 90%  aber problematisch sieht anders aus


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

+ 50 mV ist mMn für eine GM200 u.U. zu viel - habe es bei meiner Palit selber gemerkt. Ich würde auch erst einmal ohne Spannungserhöhung anfangen, mit passendem PT kann man hier - je nach Glück beim Chip - schon 100 bis 200 MHz drauflegen


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Welche Probleme? Nur weil man die nicht noch weiter Übertakten kann? Stellt für mich kein Problem da.



Das war nur ein kleiner Spass am Rande


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@Synner was sind deine OC Werte?


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Das war nur ein kleiner Spass am Rande


Ach süüüüü haha ok sorry dachte das war ernst gemeint. Aber PS1 hat definitiv Style.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Meine buzzt zwar auch im benchmark, aber wirklich zu verachten.
> Was mich Momentan stört ist das Battlefield 4 mit der Fury besser lief als mit der GTX980ti. Und zwar nicht nur bei Auflösungsskala 150% und 200% sondern im Nativen 1080p.
> Ist dir in der Hinsicht nichts aufgefallen, JohnnyFaust?



Auflösungsskala 200% läuft bei mir viel flüssiger als mit der Fury.  Aber hatte da ne andere Map gespielt.  Statt Golmud Railmway Dawnbreaker. Werde heute mal die gleiche Map für den Fury Test probieren.


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal Forum bei EVGA rein, passend dazu gibts einen Fred zum Thema Bios Overclocking. Sofern du etwas Englisch kannst.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, t.B
> Ich verstehe bei mir halt nicht, dass ich Frame Drops habe, obwohl die Karten nur zu 60% ausgelastet werden, die CPU hat nicht mal 40% Last.
> Daher bin ich erstaunt, dass du 99% GPU Last bei Anno hinkriegst. Ich schaffe das auch ohne Frame Limiter nicht.



dann wird wohl einfach die Engine ihr Limit erreicht haben ... normal bei Aufbausimulationen

PS: Hätte dann gern nen ausführlichen Report zu deiner Strix ;D


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, t.B
> Ich verstehe bei mir halt nicht, dass ich Frame Drops habe, obwohl die Karten nur zu 60% ausgelastet werden, die CPU hat nicht mal 40% Last.
> Daher bin ich erstaunt, dass du 99% GPU Last bei Anno hinkriegst. Ich schaffe das auch ohne Frame Limiter nicht.



Da komm ich doch gerne dem Wunsch nach. Einmal Screenshot mit Bäumchenidylle, einmal mit Megacity. Dritter Screenshot nach ca. 20min ACU bei 100% Lüftersteuerung manuell und beginnender Drosselung . Wird wohl RMA


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich erwarte epische Ergebnisse  
Und nen bericht über den doch recht stark aufgebohrten ACX


----------



## LMarini (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> My english is very perfect and I think I spider (): eine wiederholte Treiberinstallation hat es behoben.
> 
> Herje. Alles gut, ich mach mich ran ans Werk.



Immer her mit denn Infos.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> dann wird wohl einfach die Engine ihr Limit erreicht haben ... normal bei Aufbausimulationen



Ich hoffe da auf Anno 2205. Soll ja eine komplett neue Engine haben.



Kusarr schrieb:


> PS: Hätte dann gern nen ausführlichen Report zu deiner Strix ;D



Kann ich machen.
ich hoffe, Alternate lässt mich nicht in Stich und packt heute noch alles fertig und DHL kriegt den Arsch hoch und liefert morgen.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bringt es was wenn man ab einem bestimmten Boost artefakte im Spiel hat das Pt anzuheben oder eher die Spannung?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Bringt es was wenn man ab einem bestimmten Boost artefakte im Spiel hat das Pt anzuheben oder eher die Spannung?



Ich würde dann eher mit dem Takt wieder herunter gehen, denn das ist die Grenze, was die Karte leisten kann.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde dann eher mit dem Takt wieder herunter gehen, denn das ist die Grenze, was die Karte leisten kann.


Das komische ist bei mir, alles über +110 bringt Artefakte in Witcher 3 sie hat dann nen Boost von 1426, wenn ich dann z.B. die Spannung maxe hat sie nen Boost von 1465 ohne Artefakte aber sobald ich +116 z.B. mache mit normaler Spannung kommen Artefakte bei einem Boost von ca 1430
E: wenn das so stimmt geht sie wieder, ich möchte schon eine die 1500 schafft, für 1430 brauch ich keine 50 Euro mehr ausgeben für eine MSI...


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Spannungserhöhung = Taktstabiliserung, um es mal platt zu sagen. Natürlich sollte man aber trotzdem die Grenzen kennen


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, ich bin jetzt am überlegen. Ich hab in meinem Kopf 2 Möglichkeiten von denen mir eine irgendwie mehr zusagt. MSI Fury X Oder ne EVGA 980TI  (Referenz, kommt eh ne Wakü drauf). Eigentlich wollte ich auf das Tool zur Spannungsanhebung für die Fury X warten, mittlerweile warte ich aber schon so lange das ich gelinde gesagt keine Lust mehr habe.

Deshalb steht für mich schon fast fest das es die 980Ti wird.

Nun bleibt mir nur eine Frage offen:

Da Spannungsanhebung bei der 980TI anscheinend eh nicht wirklich viel bringt müsste eine Referenzkarte doch völlig ausreichen um auf die 1450 bis 1500 MHz unter wasser zu kommen oder nicht?
Die customs mit ihren verbesserten Spannungsversorgungen scheinen diesbezüglich ja relativ sinnfrei zu sein wenn ich mir die Aussage von Kingpin diesbezüglich durchlese ( wurde hier vor geschätzten 50 Seiten von Duvar gepostet)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> @Synner was sind deine OC Werte?
> @Moon_Knight Vllt. versuch mal das GPU Temp Target vom Power Target zu lösen und wieder den max. Temperaturwert eintragen den die Karte bei 100% Powertarget hat. Bei meiner Acx sind das 83°. Kann mir aber selbst nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt...


Ich muss da wohl paar tage geduld haben, meine pc teile sind bestellt und am 13. sind zwei weitere teile auf lager dann werden alle zusammen versandt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt am überlegen. Ich hab in meinem Kopf 2 Möglichkeiten von denen mir eine irgendwie mehr zusagt. MSI Fury X Oder ne EVGA 980TI  (Referenz, kommt eh ne Wakü drauf). Eigentlich wollte ich auf das Tool zur Spannungsanhebung für die Fury X warten, mittlerweile warte ich aber schon so lange das ich gelinde gesagt keine Lust mehr habe.
> 
> Deshalb steht für mich schon fast fest das es die 980Ti wird.
> 
> ...



Stimmt so. Solange du nicht unter 0 Grad gehst ist eine 980Ti REF mit custom Bios genau so gut wie z.B die Zotac.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt am überlegen. Ich hab in meinem Kopf 2 Möglichkeiten von denen mir eine irgendwie mehr zusagt. MSI Fury X Oder ne EVGA 980TI  (Referenz, kommt eh ne Wakü drauf). Eigentlich wollte ich auf das Tool zur Spannungsanhebung für die Fury X warten, mittlerweile warte ich aber schon so lange das ich gelinde gesagt keine Lust mehr habe.
> 
> Deshalb steht für mich schon fast fest das es die 980Ti wird.
> 
> ...



Theoretisch gerade schon, von den machbaren 375Watt sind bei mir im Bios standart 300Watt eingetragen, aber vorher macht der Chip schon schlapp. Es lohnt sich also nur bei 2x8 Pin wenn die Chips selektiert sind
Daher überlege ich auch gerade sehr stark sie zurück zu geben und 50 Euro zu sparen


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt am überlegen. Ich hab in meinem Kopf 2 Möglichkeiten von denen mir eine irgendwie mehr zusagt. MSI Fury X Oder ne EVGA 980TI  (Referenz, kommt eh ne Wakü drauf). Eigentlich wollte ich auf das Tool zur Spannungsanhebung für die Fury X warten, mittlerweile warte ich aber schon so lange das ich gelinde gesagt keine Lust mehr habe.
> 
> Deshalb steht für mich schon fast fest das es die 980Ti wird.
> 
> ...



Je nach Chipgüte landest du bei 1450 - 1500 MHz ohne VCore-Anpassung, von daher ist ein Custom-PCB in diesem Bereich erst einmal uninteressant - yep 

Kann der Chip mehr, kannst du per BIOS das PT anheben, und falls das immer noch nicht reicht, kannst du die VCore leicht anheben .. und falls du dann noch die Keule brauchst, dann helfen die zusätzlichen Phasen .. oder gleich das Powerboard von EVGA


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Theoretisch gerade schon, von den machbaren 375Watt sind bei mir im Bios standart 300Watt eingetragen, aber vorher macht der Chip schon schlapp. Es lohnt sich also nur bei 2x8 Pin wenn die Chips selektiert sind



Die Selektierten Chips skalieren ja auch nicht sonderlich gut mit mehr Spannung. Ein (normaler) selektierter Chip macht auf einer Ref. Karte @130% unter Wasser genau so viel mit wie auf einer Karte mit 20 Phasen und 4 8pin Stromanschlüssen
Der Chip wird in 99,9% aller fälle schlapp machen bevor die Qualität der Stromversorgung eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Top Danke. Dann wirds gegen ende des Monats die EVGA Referenzkarte  +EK Fullcover.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Top Danke. Dann wirds gegen ende des Monats die EVGA Referenzkarte  +EK Fullcover.



Sehr gute Entscheidung


----------



## CSharper (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hmm also ich weiss nicht von wo ihr denkt dass beim Gm200 die Spannungserhöhung nichts bringt?Die Grundlagen des Übertakten sind euch schon klar? Was hier für Sachen verzapft werden.

edit:

Und klar sind die Customkarten den Referenz überlegen, wieso bohrt man sich sonst das Pt per Modbios hoch etc? Und wieso haben die Customkarten mehr Pce Anschlüsse.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Selektierten Chips skalieren ja auch nicht sonderlich gut mit mehr Spannung. Ein (normaler) selektierter Chip macht auf einer Ref. Karte @130% unter Wasser genau so viel mit wie auf einer Karte mit 20 Phasen und 4 8pin Stromanschlüssen
> Der Chip wird in 99,9% aller fälle schlapp machen bevor die Qualität der Stromversorgung eine Rolle spielt.



Das ist klar, aber bei mir macht er z.B. vor 300W schon schlapp was im Ref Design ja schon möglich wäre und ich hab 50 Euro mehr für 2x8Pin gezahlt, das ärgert einen dann.

edit: zu Nijo

Meine macht ab +110 Mhz im Artefakte, es ist ihr egal ob da die Spannung bei +0 oder +87 mV ist!


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu früh gefreut. Jetzt geht es wieder nicht. Es lief nur einmal Fire Strike mit 50MHz extra durch. Jetzt legt sie sich wieder flach und weigert sich. Ist eine ganz schöne Zicke.
> Entweder der lahmste Chip auf der Welt, der sich gar nicht weiter als bis zur Werkstaktung bringen lässt, oder es ist wirklich die Software.
> Vielleicht bekommt ja noch wer heute seine Classi? Derjenige darf sich ruhig zum Gedankenaustausch eingeladen fühlen.
> 
> Nebenbei frage ich mal bei EVGA an, ob es am Tool liegt.



Bei mir half vorm Benchmark den Rehcner neustarten. Der Nvidia Treiber ist ein Mimöschen.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal rein aus Interesse, welche Temperatur hat eure 980Ti im Idle? Aktuell hat meine nach nem Treiberwipe (wollts zumindest mal ausschließen, dass hier was ursächlich wäre) @stock outofthebox 51°C. Die hat dochn Schaden weg -.-


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm also ich weiss nicht von wo ihr denkt dass beim Gm200 die Spannungserhöhung nichts bringt?Die Grundlagen des Übertakten sind euch schon klar? Was hier für Sachen verzapft werden.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Und klar sind die Customkarten den Referenz überlegen, wieso bohrt man sich sonst das Pt per Modbios hoch etc? Und wieso haben die Customkarten mehr Pce Anschlüsse.



Dir sind die Besonderheiten des GM200 schon klar oder ? 

Edit: Meine Karte rennt in Anno2070 extrem ins Powerlimit, 1366MHz boost also fast 100Mhz boost Verlust im Vergleich zu Heaven und Valley.
@Palmdale

61°C wenn Lüfter aus (die gehen dann immer für ne sec an das nervt...) und 37°C wenn lüfter auf 30%


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Interesse, welche Temperatur hat eure 980Ti im Idle? Aktuell hat meine nach nem Treiberwipe (wollts zumindest mal ausschließen, dass hier was ursächlich wäre) @stock outofthebox 51°C. Die hat dochn Schaden weg -.-


Bei ausgeschalteten Lüfter ist das völlig normal


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine ist da auch seltsam. Teilweise ist sie bei 62-63°C und die Lüfter gehen immer aus und an, teilweise ist sie bei 35°C und aus. Mir war nicht ersichtlich warum.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Meine ist da auch seltsam. Teilweise ist sie bei 62-63°C und die Lüfter gehen immer aus und an, teilweise ist sie bei 35°C und aus. Mir war nicht ersichtlich warum.



Palit hat die Lüfter so konfiguriert, dass sie erst ab höherer Last und / oder 60 °C anspringen


----------



## PiratePerfection (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu früh gefreut. Jetzt geht es wieder nicht. Es lief nur einmal Fire Strike mit 50MHz extra durch. Jetzt legt sie sich wieder flach und weigert sich. Ist eine ganz schöne Zicke.
> Entweder der lahmste Chip auf der Welt, der sich gar nicht weiter als bis zur Werkstaktung bringen lässt, oder es ist wirklich die Software.
> Vielleicht bekommt ja noch wer heute seine Classi? Derjenige darf sich ruhig zum Gedankenaustausch eingeladen fühlen.
> 
> Nebenbei frage ich mal bei EVGA an, ob es am Tool liegt.



Hoffe es klappt noch bei dir .__.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wäre wirklich schade wenn die Karte nicht richtig läuft  
Hoffe es ist einfach nur die Software.


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Interesse, welche Temperatur hat eure 980Ti im Idle? Aktuell hat meine nach nem Treiberwipe (wollts zumindest mal ausschließen, dass hier was ursächlich wäre) @stock outofthebox 51°C. Die hat dochn Schaden weg -.-



Meine Evga acx2.0 hat 42°C im idle. Lüfter springen auch erst ab 60°C an.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Und unter Last? Meine erreicht halt binnen weniger Minuten die 83°C und geht dann in die Drosselung (selbst mit ergänzender 100% Lüftersteuerung). So werde ich die Karte nicht behalten und weicht auch von den Ergebnissen in PCGH und Hardwareluxx ab


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ist ja Gehäuse abhängig. Max ist bei mir 77 grad @ 45% lüfter @ 1463mhz.

Der ACX2.0 Lüfter ist richtig gut und leise!


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Da komm ich doch gerne dem Wunsch nach. Einmal Screenshot mit Bäumchenidylle, einmal mit Megacity. Dritter Screenshot nach ca. 20min ACU bei 100% Lüftersteuerung manuell und beginnender Drosselung . Wird wohl RMA



Danke für die Screenshots.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ist ja Gehäuse abhängig. Max ist bei mir 77 grad @ 45% lüfter @ 1463mhz.
> 
> Der ACX2.0 Lüfter ist richtig gut und leise!



Schon, mit deinen Werten wäre ich ja auch zufrieden. In den Tests stand meist die Kühlste & leiseste 980Ti. Meine alte MSI GTX 970 hats bei ~70° gefroren und die jetzige 980 soll @stock die 83° in allen Spielen sprengen? Das passt doch nich


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Hmm also ich weiss nicht von wo ihr denkt dass beim Gm200 die Spannungserhöhung nichts bringt?Die Grundlagen des Übertakten sind euch schon klar? Was hier für Sachen verzapft werden.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Und klar sind die Customkarten den Referenz überlegen, wieso bohrt man sich sonst das Pt per Modbios hoch etc? Und wieso haben die Customkarten mehr Pce Anschlüsse.



Lies dir bitte folgendes durch. Alles was wir bisher über OC gelernt haben ist mit Maxwell ein wenig anders:

STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Schon, mit deinen Werten wäre ich ja auch zufrieden. In den Tests stand meist die Kühlste & leiseste 980Ti. Meine alte MSI GTX 970 hats bei ~70° gefroren und die jetzige 980 soll @stock die 83° in allen Spielen sprengen? Das passt doch nich



hmm die msi gtx 980ti wird sogar noch heisser laut diesem forum hier.. da gibts auch screens mit 87 grad und mehr. Ich kann da mit dem acx 2.0 nicht mitreden, da ich den nur kurz hatte und dann auf einen morpheus bin. Aber ich hatte die gtx 980 mit acx 2.0 aktiv im einsatz und da waren die temps wirlich traumhaft .. Ich hatte allerdings im Idle bis zu 58 grad.. die lüfter blieben aus aber es war trotzdem komisch. Auf Temperaturen von 40 grad im idle komme ich nur mit dem morpheus (da sind es 32 Grad meist) obwohl ich eine gute Gehäusebelüftung habe. 

Ich weis nicht ob es der richtige weg ist nur wegen den temps oder solchen kleinen problemen die karte auszutauschen.. schreib doch an evga das mit der karte was nicht stimmt und lass sie dir tauschen.. die ersten 30 tage geht das doch problemlos


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Lies dir bitte folgendes durch. Alles was wir bisher über OC gelernt haben ist mit Maxwell ein wenig anders:
> 
> STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND


Dann bin ich mit meinem 70% ASIC echt arm dran 
Im Text steht ja ziemlich eindeutig das Maxwell nicht mehr mit Voltage skaliert, von daher müssten Classifield und Hof ziemlich teures nutzloses Zeug sein, außer die haben alle nen ASIC von über 80%


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> hmm die msi gtx 980ti wird sogar noch heisser laut diesem forum hier.. da gibts auch screens mit 87 grad und mehr. Ich kann da mit dem acx 2.0 nicht mitreden, da ich den nur kurz hatte und dann auf einen morpheus bin. Aber ich hatte die gtx 980 mit acx 2.0 aktiv im einsatz und da waren die temps wirlich traumhaft .. Ich hatte allerdings im Idle bis zu 58 grad.. die lüfter blieben aus aber es war trotzdem komisch. Auf Temperaturen von 40 grad im idle komme ich nur mit dem morpheus (da sind es 32 Grad meist) obwohl ich eine gute Gehäusebelüftung habe.
> 
> Ich weis nicht ob es der richtige weg ist nur wegen den temps oder solchen kleinen problemen die karte auszutauschen.. schreib doch an evga das mit der karte was nicht stimmt und lass sie dir tauschen.. die ersten 30 tage geht das doch problemlos


Meine acx 2.0 hält die 42 grad im idle wahrscheinlich auch nur wegen dem h100i. Ab 60 grad fangen die lüfter an. Das passt mit deinen 58grad


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Karte sieht für dich so sch.... aus????



Naja bei näherem hinsehen ist der Kühler goldig und hat ne geile Backplate und ist damit "Premium" - grund genug den zu kaufen.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> hmm die msi gtx 980ti wird sogar noch heisser laut diesem forum hier.. da gibts auch screens mit 87 grad und mehr. Ich kann da mit dem acx 2.0 nicht mitreden, da ich den nur kurz hatte und dann auf einen morpheus bin. Aber ich hatte die gtx 980 mit acx 2.0 aktiv im einsatz und da waren die temps wirlich traumhaft .. Ich hatte allerdings im Idle bis zu 58 grad.. die lüfter blieben aus aber es war trotzdem komisch. Auf Temperaturen von 40 grad im idle komme ich nur mit dem morpheus (da sind es 32 Grad meist) obwohl ich eine gute Gehäusebelüftung habe.
> 
> Ich weis nicht ob es der richtige weg ist nur wegen den temps oder solchen kleinen problemen die karte auszutauschen.. schreib doch an evga das mit der karte was nicht stimmt und lass sie dir tauschen.. die ersten 30 tage geht das doch problemlos



Ebend. Die Idle Temp wär ja egal, da die Lüfter aus sind. Aber meine rennt ja ohne zu stoppen ins Temp Limit bei 83° unter Last, egal was ich an den Lüfterkurven mach. Da vermut ich das Problem


----------



## parad0xr (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, ich habe mir jetzt auch nach langen Überlegen die Palit bestellt. Finde ich immernoch das beste Gesamtpaket für Leute die sich mit ihren 1400-1450 Mhz zufrieden geben und eine leise Luftkühlung behalten wollen. Nachdem ich sie hier irgendwo mal eingebaut gesehen habe, macht es für mich auch Sinn das sie so verhältnismäßig gut Kühlt. Das ding ist ja doch schon ein ganz schönes Monster was die Dicke angeht. Bekommen tut man sie aktuell um die 700€ was absolut P/L- Top ist. Denke würde auch bei jedem der eine Empfehlung möchte selbige Empfehlen oder ggf. die EVGA wegen dem Support. Für Leute die jede 10 Mhz rauskitzeln wollen, unter Luft bleiben wollen und ggf. die Lüfterkurve anpassen wollen würde ich die G1 nehmen. Leute die darüber hinaus rumspielen möchten brauchen denke ich mal keine Empfehlung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Deswegen habe ich die Bilder gepostet... Ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht wie groß der Palit Kühler ist 
Dafür ist die Karte aber ziemlich leicht. (hat ~ das Gewicht der Inno3D afaik.)


----------



## ColorMe (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich bin ja jetzt schon auf den ersten Test der Asus gespannt. Alles was man bisher so lesen durfte (ein einziger Test o.O) war ja nicht so berauschen.
Bisher scheint ja der Sieger die Palit zu sein, vorallem was P/L angeht (Kühlung ja auch ganz i.O.). Der Rest ist ja scheinbar sowieso eher vom Chip als vom Customdesign abhängig.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich die Bilder gepostet... Ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht wie groß der Palit Kühler ist
> Dafür ist die Karte aber ziemlich leicht. (hat ~ das Gewicht der Inno3D afaik.)




Der Kühler ist zwar sehr dick, aber dafür auch recht leicht. Es wurde viel Platz zwischen den Lamellen gelassen, sodass die Luft besser durch kommt.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich die Bilder gepostet... Ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht wie groß der Palit Kühler ist
> Dafür ist die Karte aber ziemlich leicht. (hat ~ das Gewicht der Inno3D afaik.)



die Karte soll einer der leistesten sein! So hab ichs zumindest gelesen


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> die Karte soll einer der leistesten sein! So hab ichs zumindest gelesen



Bei 60% kaum aus meinem Gehäuse zu hören, also ja ^^


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Bei 1512 läuft deine in BF4 stabil?



Ja natürlich sonst hätte ich es nicht erwend  

aber drüber überhaupt nicht mehr. spätestens nach 5 min ist schluss bei hörem Takt als 1512Mhz.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Ist ja Gehäuse abhängig. Max ist bei mir 77 grad @ 45% lüfter @ 1463mhz.
> 
> Der ACX2.0 Lüfter ist richtig gut und leise!



Meine liegt neben mir  ich hab grad ne mail bekommen alle meine hardware teile wurden heute versandt. Bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Interesse, welche Temperatur hat eure 980Ti im Idle? Aktuell hat meine nach nem Treiberwipe (wollts zumindest mal ausschließen, dass hier was ursächlich wäre) @stock outofthebox 51°C. Die hat dochn Schaden weg -.-



41 C° Takt : 135Mhz  Kern  / 405Mhz  Speicher

Last 68C° / 1490Mhz / 8000Mhz.

Lüfter Idel 0% 

Lüfter Last bei 65-70%


----------



## bisonigor (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Top Danke. Dann wirds gegen ende des Monats die EVGA Referenzkarte  +EK Fullcover.


Hab ich schon am Mittwoch bestellt, vielleicht kommt sie morgen


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> 41 C° Takt : 135Mhz  Kern  / 405Mhz  Speicher
> 
> Last 68C° / 1490Mhz / 8000Mhz.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Also ist bei meiner mit dem Kühler was net in Ordnung. Hab jetz noch ne zweite bestellt und werd die am Montag/Dienstag gegenüberstellen. Die erste geht aber in jedem Fall zurück -.-


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So hier nochmal meine Werte bei der Palit. Ca 20 Minuten Heaven auf  1440p und Extreme laufen lassen. Im Idel ist meine GPU aktuell sogar bei 29c . Also Leute kauft euch die Palit GTX 980 Ti  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich muss dazu sagen. Seitdem ich das Corsair 760 T mit vorne zwei Silent Wings 2 verbaut habe ist meine Karte viel kühler als beim Antec P 187.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ohje ohje, grade bei so ein paar Beiträgen der letzten stunden würde ich mir lieber 4x statt 3x überlegen ob ich die ganzen infos wirklich glaube. Hier kommen soviele unrealistisch rüber ..


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> So hier nochmal meine Werte bei der Palit. Ca 20 Minuten Heaven auf  1440p und Extreme laufen lassen. Im Idel ist meine GPU aktuell sogar bei 29c . Also Leute kauft euch die Palit GTX 980 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum gehen eure Powelimit und Templimits nur bis 110?


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ohje ohje, grade bei so ein paar Beiträgen der letzten stunden würde ich mir lieber 4x statt 3x überlegen ob ich die ganzen infos wirklich glaube. Hier kommen soviele unrealistisch rüber ..



Was den zum Beispiel?


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ohje ohje, grade bei so ein paar Beiträgen der letzten stunden würde ich mir lieber 4x statt 3x überlegen ob ich die ganzen infos wirklich glaube. Hier kommen soviele unrealistisch rüber ..



in wie fern ?


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ohje ohje, grade bei so ein paar Beiträgen der letzten stunden würde ich mir lieber 4x statt 3x überlegen ob ich die ganzen infos wirklich glaube. Hier kommen soviele unrealistisch rüber ..



Zum Beispiel? *Popcorn hol...*


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Warum gehen eure Powelimit und Templimits nur bis 110?



Weil sie im BIOS schon höher eingestellt sind, bei der G1 ist 100% soweit ich weiß 250Watt und z.B. bei MSi ist 100% 275Watt.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> In wie fern ?



In wiefern sie kühler ist?

Naja unter Last wird sie max. 67c heiß und im Idle dümpelt sie bei 27c rum. Ok die Lüfter der Karte drehen sich mit 872 Rpm aber das war vorher nicht so!


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> In wiefern sie kühler ist?
> 
> Naja unter Last wird sie max. 67c heiß und im Idle dümpelt sie bei 27c rum. Ok die Lüfter der Karte drehen sich mit 872 Rpm aber das war vorher nicht so!



Ich hab das falsche Zitiert sorry. hab es aber schon editiert.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel? *Popcorn hol...*



Hilf mir bitte mal. 
Habe ich mit meinem Post was fasches geschrieben? Ist das unglaubwürdig? Was kann ich machen, damit es glaubwürdiger wird? Niceboy soll ja nicht denken, dass ich hier am schwindeln bin.




Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich hab das falsche Zitiert sorry. hab es aber schon editiert.



Haha nochmal deine Frage bitte! Bin gerade etwas durcheinander!^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sowas sagt nicyboy doch immer wenn etwas ihm nicht in den Kram passt... Der Andere muss einfach lügen


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hilf mir bitte mal.
> Habe ich mit meinem Post was fasches geschrieben? Ist das unglaubwürdig? Was kann ich machen, damit es glaubwürdiger wird? Niceboy soll ja nicht denken, dass ich hier am schwindeln bin.
> 
> 
> ...





Vergessen wir es einfach  Sonst wird das heute nichts mehr


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sowas sagt nicyboy doch immer wenn etwas ihm nicht in den Kram passt... Der Andere muss einfach lügen



Ok. Ich weiß ja, dass sicherlich 20% der Leute hier viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber wenn man seine Werte irgendwie glaubhafter präsentieren kann würde ich es machen. Ich bin nunmal stolz auf meinen Computer hahahah (freak) oder wie meine Freundin sagt (Obernerd).


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> ABER... jetzt hatte ich mir gedacht: "Ist ja alles schön und gut, schreib jetzt dein eigenes BIOS (mit dem Tweaker, schon x-fach bei anderen Karten gemacht und ging immer problemlos) und flash es."
> Gemacht, getan. Neuste NVFLASH gezogen und...
> ...


Verrat uns doch mal wie viel ASIC deine Karte hat, scheint momentan bei Maxwell sehr wichtig zu sein


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Du Armer  
Hoffen wir mal, dass sich das alles noch aufklärt weil so ist die Classified noch keine Empfehlung wert...

@JayR91 Meine hat nen ASIC von fast 80% und lässt sich schlechter takten als die inno3D mit nem 70%er


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Verrat uns doch mal wie viel ASIC deine Karte hat, scheint momentan bei Maxwell sehr wichtig zu sein



Wo findet man den ASIC wert?


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ohje ohje, grade bei so ein paar Beiträgen der letzten stunden würde ich mir lieber 4x statt 3x überlegen ob ich die ganzen infos wirklich glaube. Hier kommen soviele unrealistisch rüber ..




Hier noch mein Beweiß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte alles für sich selbst sprechen.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ich lach mich fast tot wie blizzard_mamba alle beiträge hier mit gefällt mir klickt die von mir wissen wollen inwiefern die ganzen daten unrealistisch sind.. dabei ist das nur weil er hier allen erzählt er hat dauernd fiepen und so und kanns ebenfalls nicht beweisen..

ich bitte euch leute, ihr glaubt wirlich alles? und wenn ich lese was man hier so über msi oder palit schreibt, das ist doch ebenfalls weltfremd .. palit unhörbar? Ich hab noch nie eine palit karte gehabt die nicht hörbar war .. hatte auch die gtx 970 davon und die war genauso hörbar wie jede andere .. auf der einen seite hört ihr das kleinste fiepen einer karte, auf der anderen die lüfter unter last nicht .. logisch? ja okay, dann bin ich lieber ruhig .. viel spaß beim verarschen lassen 

Und allen viel erfolg beim aussuchen ihrer karte, sind sowieso nicht soviele aufgrund des preises. Bin ich froh das ich meine via stepup bekommen habe und die erste schon die beste war ...


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ok. Ich weiß ja, dass sicherlich 20% der Leute hier viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber wenn man seine Werte irgendwie glaubhafter präsentieren kann würde ich es machen. Ich bin nunmal stolz auf meinen Computer hahahah (freak) oder wie meine Freundin sagt (Obernerd).



Lass niceboy doch mal genauer erklären was oder wen er damit meint. Popcorn dauert noch bissle 
Das mit den screens passt schon , ohne screens glaube ich hier sowieso nur noch die Hälfte


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ich lach mich fast tot wie blizzard_mamba alle beiträge hier mit gefällt mir klickt die von mir wissen wollen inwiefern die ganzen daten unrealistisch sind.. dabei ist das nur weil er hier allen erzählt er hat dauernd fiepen und so und kanns ebenfalls nicht beweisen..
> 
> ich bitte euch leute, ihr glaubt wirlich einem der hier 3 tage registriert ist und angeblich eine top gtx 980ti hat mit werten die keineswegs realistsch sind? und wenn ich lese was man hier so über msi oder palit schreibt, das ist doch ebenfalls weltfremd .. palit unhörbar? Ich hab noch nie eine palit karte gehabt die nicht hörbar war .. hatte auch die gtx 970 davon und die war genauso hörbar wie jede andere .. auf der einen seite hört ihr das kleinste fiepen einer karte, auf der anderen die lüfter unter last nicht .. logisch? ja okay, dann bin ich lieber ruhig .. viel spaß beim verarschen lassen
> 
> Und allen viel erfolg beim aussuchen ihrer karte, sind sowieso nicht soviele aufgrund des preises. Bin ich froh das ich meine via stepup bekommen habe und die erste schon die beste war ...



Was laberst du für einen Schrott ich hatte 2 Karten (btw. Wie willst du denn fiepen "beweisen" bzw. warum sollte ich das beweisen was hast du davon ?)
Das gefällt mir war für alle 3 weil sie Gleichzeitig gefragt haben und ich keinen bevorzugen wollte 

Die Palit ist verdammt leise, du hast schlichtweg keine Ahnung


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Popcorn dauert noch bissle



wofür brauchst du popcorn? du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes ich lasse mich hier auf ne diskussion mit euch ein oder ? ich glaub hier im beitrag keine 20% und fertig.. sollen andere ruhig alles glauben. Im übrigen, kleine info am rande.. wenn du von popcorn redest bist du automatisch nichtmehr als ernstzunehmen anzusehen bei mir .. aber wird dir vielleicht egal sein. ich wollte es blos sagen.. sowas ist kindergarten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> wofür brauchst du popcorn? du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes ich lasse mich hier auf ne diskussion mit euch ein oder ? ich glaub hier im beitrag keine 20% und fertig.. sollen andere ruhig alles glauben. Im übrigen, kleine info am rande.. wenn du von popcorn redest bist du automatisch nichtmehr als ernstzunehmen anzusehen bei mir .. aber wird dir vielleicht egal sein. ich wollte es blos sagen.. sowas ist kindergarten.



Was glaubst du denn nicht ? 
Das die Palit leise ist ? 
Das es 980Tis gibt die 1600Mhz packen ? 
Das es Karten mit Spulenfiepen gibt ? 

( )


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe gerade gemerkt. Wenn ich mein Monitor im Desktop auf 60Hz einstelle ist der Takt meiner Karte bei 135 MHz GPU und 405MHz Speicher un d 0mV. Auf 144 Hz dann bei 925 MHz und Speicher auf 3505 MHz.  Ist das normal und kann man das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gemerkt. Wenn ich mein Monitor im Desktop auf 60Hz einstelle ist der Takt meiner Karte bei 135 MHz GPU und 405MHz Speicher un d 0mV. Auf 144 Hz dann bei 925 MHz und Speicher auf 3505 MHz.  Ist das normal und kann man das irgendwie ändern?



Ist normal, ändern geht afaik nicht.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Aber der wird auch keine Softwareübertaktung oder gar einen BIOS-flash verhindern...



STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND Wegen dem Artikel halt, scheint auf jeden Fall was dran zu sein, meiner ist es nämlich egal ob ich sie mit Spannung zu haue oder nicht, was früher definitiv anders war.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ok. Ich weiß ja, dass sicherlich 20% der Leute hier viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber wenn man seine Werte irgendwie glaubhafter präsentieren kann würde ich es machen. Ich bin nunmal stolz auf meinen Computer hahahah (freak) oder wie meine Freundin sagt (Obernerd).



glaub dem blizzard_mamba mal nicht alles, der hat mich gefressen weil ich ihm nicht glaube das seine karten alle fiepen. Der Übertreibt gerne bissl.. das ist egal. Was den rest angeht ist es okay wenn man stolz auf seinen pc ist, bin ich ebenfalls. Auch wenn mein PC für meine Verhältnisse etwas zu gut ist, bin ich trotzdem stolz auf ihn. 

Ich bin blos keine 12 jahre mehr und glaub alles blind was geschrieben wird .. das hatten wir bei der 7xx serie schon da wurde auch viel mist geschrieben und hat sich im nachhinein als quatsch rausgestellt .. ich hoffe ja immernoch das sich keiner aufgrund diesen beitrags hier seine Kaufentscheidung bildet.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe meinen ASIC Wert jetzt gedunden. Falls ihn jemand zum vergleichen braucht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen ASIC Wert jetzt gedunden. Falls ihn jemand zum vergleichen braucht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vom ASIC Wert auf jeden Fall schonmal perfekt


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was beutet das den?


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Was beutet das den?



Laut diverser Seiten: umso höher der ASIC Wert ist umso weniger Spannung braucht die GPU um den Takt zu halten. Ich weiß aber nicht wie Aussagekräftig der Wert wirklich ist


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So hier ein ein überblick zu Gigabyte 980ti G1

Hab ein Video hochgeladen bei Youtube. 

Da könnt Ihr euch alle selbst ein bild machen. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=154oLplRnn4

Temp, Takt, Einstellung,  und Lautstärke.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> SOOOOOO hier noch der Absolute  Beweiß für euch.
> 
> Hab ein Video hochgeladen bei Youtube.
> 
> ...



Und wozu? Keiner zweifelt an 1500 Mhz, da es schon welche mit 1600 gab.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Lauuuuuut XD


----------



## Atent123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Und wozu? Keiner zweifelt an 1500 Mhz, da es schon welche mit 1600 gab.



Gab auch schon welche mit 1700+


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

LOL, lasst mal eure Palits mit 100% Lufis laufen. Bin bei 1490 MHz und 55°C im Heaven... Reserven hat der Kühler auf jeden Fall xD


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> So hier ein ein überblick zu Gigabyte 980ti G1
> 
> Hab ein Video hochgeladen bei Youtube.
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Eindruck.


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> wofür brauchst du popcorn? du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes ich lasse mich hier auf ne diskussion mit euch ein oder ? ich glaub hier im beitrag keine 20% und fertig.. sollen andere ruhig alles glauben. Im übrigen, kleine info am rande.. wenn du von popcorn redest bist du automatisch nichtmehr als ernstzunehmen anzusehen bei mir .. aber wird dir vielleicht egal sein. ich wollte es blos sagen.. sowas ist kindergarten.



Du verstehst auch absolut keinen Spass oder? Wenn nicht, dann tut's mir Leid. Und komm mal bitte runter.
Wenn es hier um Taktraten geht, glaube ich wie schon geschrieben auch nichts ohne screenshots. Den behaupten kann jeder viel.

Und wieso fängst du dann solch eine Diskussion an? Bleib doch einfach sachlich und frage die betreffenden Leute, wie sie auf ihre Aussagen etc. kommen. Wenn du Recht hast, dass sie falsch liegen, lässt sich das auch beweisen und darlegen... 

Aber nach dem Motto "Management by helicopter", so geht das nicht.

Und nochmal zum Thema Popcorn, ich war auf eine spannende Diskussion mit Fakten gespannt


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir wirkt die Spannungserhöhung wahre wunder. Wenn mal die Freundin nicht nervt und man die Ruhe hat zu benchen, dann klappt auch das übertakten

1515 macht die in Heaven locker, aber in Firestrike krache ich permanent in PT. Muss dringend mein Bios bearbeiten <.<


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also bin aktuell dabei die Palit Super Jetstream zu testen, bisher zufrieden OC könnte aber mehr gehen - atm so 1440Mhz in Shadows of Mordor und max 1474 bei 1,193V max. 
Speicher hat mein Nvidia Inspector der wegen Multi Monitor Power Saver läuft die Karte halt direkt auf 2050Mhz Speicher getatktet was bisher problemlos lief und atm auf 2000Mhz steht.

Spulenfiepen hab ich bisher keins vernommen (wenn überhaupt minimal bisher auf jedenfall nicht heraushörbar) selbst neben der Karte mit dem Ohr und bei meiner Zotac AMP Extreme 970 die ich hatte hab ich es defintiv gehört auch wenn es gefühlt nicht stark war.

Finde die Karte bisher nicht laut - Gehäuselüfter sind atm meist lauter da ich bei meinem neuen Board Gigabyte Z87 UD4H eh noch vieles optimieren muss.

In das Powertarget laufe ich atm auch ständig rein.

@Jonny mit welchem Programm erhöhst du die Spannung - Afterburner?


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also bin aktuell dabei die Palit Super Jetstream zu testen, bisher zufrieden OC könnte aber mehr gehen - atm so 1440Mhz in Shadows of Mordor und max 1474 bei 1,193V max.
> Speicher hat mein Nvidia Inspector der wegen Multi Monitor Power Saver läuft die Karte halt direkt auf 2050Mhz Speicher getatktet was bisher problemlos lief und atm auf 2000Mhz steht.
> 
> Spulenfiepen hab ich bisher keins vernommen (wenn überhaupt minimal bisher auf jedenfall nicht heraushörbar) selbst neben der Karte mit dem Ohr und bei meiner Zotac AMP Extreme 970 die ich hatte hab ich es defintiv gehört auch wenn es gefühlt nicht stark war.
> ...



Genau. Komme da auf ca 1,23 V. Habe aber auch einen ASIC von 71%. 

@ All, wollte den BIOS bearbeiten, aber der Maxwell Bios tweaker 1.34 öffnet den nicht. Gibt es ne neue Version oder irgend einen Trick? Danke

Edit: mit 1.36 gehts ^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> glaub dem blizzard_mamba mal nicht alles, der hat mich gefressen weil ich ihm nicht glaube das seine karten alle fiepen. Der Übertreibt gerne bissl.. das ist egal. Was den rest angeht ist es okay wenn man stolz auf seinen pc ist, bin ich ebenfalls. Auch wenn mein PC für meine Verhältnisse etwas zu gut ist, bin ich trotzdem stolz auf ihn.
> 
> Ich bin blos keine 12 jahre mehr und glaub alles blind was geschrieben wird .. das hatten wir bei der 7xx serie schon da wurde auch viel mist geschrieben und hat sich im nachhinein als quatsch rausgestellt .. ich hoffe ja immernoch das sich keiner aufgrund diesen beitrags hier seine Kaufentscheidung bildet.



Man bis du süß  
Hier schreiben alle (incl mir) rein dass Spulenfiepen bei jeder Karte passieren kann und ich habe nur eine Karte bei der mich das Spulenfiepen stört aber anscheinend habe ich schon 10 Karten deswegen zurückgeschickt 

Ich übertreibe ein bissl, ok super, dass du neben mir sitzt und das bewerten kannst  
Du bist ein seltsamer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> LOL, lasst mal eure Palits mit 100% Lufis laufen. Bin bei 1490 MHz und 55°C im Heaven... Reserven hat der Kühler auf jeden Fall xD




Das kann ich topen   Gigabyte G1 // 1525Mhz Lüfter bei 51C°   also auch noch mehr als genügend Reserve, aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Das kann ich topen   Gigabyte G1 // 1525Mhz Lüfter bei 51C°   also auch noch mehr als genügend Reserve, aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll



Jetzt aber bitte mal der Lautstärkevergleich


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

ist das thema silent jetzt unwichtig geworden? 100% lüfter usw .. unglaublich was man hier so liest .. ich will weder eine palit noch eine gigabyte g1 gaming hören auf 100% .. die sind doch beide abnormal laut. Da lob ich mir dann mein silentsystem bei super kühlung.

Jedenfalls einige virtuelle helden hier wie man sieht, immer weiter  Die 1500 Mhz hat komischerweise auch jeder schon geknackt bei der gtx 980ti .. zumindest laut signaturen .. irgendwie hat jeder ne karte die ultraleise, ultraschnell und ultrakühl ist. Blos meine ist es nicht  ultra abnormal



Lori78 schrieb:


> Du verstehst auch absolut keinen Spass oder? Wenn nicht, dann tut's mir Leid. Und komm mal bitte runter.



ich reg mich nichtmal auf oder bin in der luft. aktuell ist alles in bester ordnung bei mir .. auch wenn du nicht den anschein hast.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ist das thema silent jetzt unwichtig geworden? 100% lüfter usw .. unglaublich was man hier so liest .. ich will weder eine palit noch eine gigabyte g1 gaming hören auf 100% .. die sind doch beide abnormal laut. Da lob ich mir dann mein silentsystem bei super kühlung.
> 
> Jedenfalls einige virtuelle helden hier wie man sieht, immer weiter  Die 1500 Mhz hat komischerweise auch jeder schon geknackt bei der gtx 980ti .. zumindest laut signaturen .. irgendwie hat jeder ne karte die ultraleise, ultraschnell und ultrakühl ist. Blos meine ist es nicht  ultra abnormal



Achso du bist einfach nur neidisch  Erklärt einiges  
Aber mal ernsthaft hier redet man über die Möglichkeiten eines Kühlers in allen Facetten und du beleidigst wider die Leute... Was genau ist dein Problem ?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also so extrem fand ich den Palit Lüfter auf 100% gar nicht 

Bin atm weiter am testen was so möglich ist auf jedenfall bisher nix gravierend negatives bis auf das Power Target halt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe meine Palit auch mal auf 100% geregelt... ach du schei** ist das Teil für 2200RPM leise


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> @ RavionHD zu deinem CPU
> 
> hier mal einen vergleich zu CPUs bei Spielen.  die Test wurden mit einer 780ti gemacht und da verliert man schon 20% an Leistung bei einer Langsamen CPU.
> Ich will mit also nicht ausmahlen wie Stark die 980ti gebremst wird. oder in höheren Auflösungen
> ...


Ähem, in Full-HD (immer noch die meistgenutzte Auflösung) trennen den i5-4430 und den i7-4790k wahnwitzige 8%... Zudem hat die PCGH-Print in einer der letzten Ausgaben einen i7-5820k einmal @stock und einmal mit 4,5Ghz rennen lassen. Ebenfalls mit einer GTX 780Ti. Resultat: im Schnitt betrug der Unterschied in Spielen, ähem sehr magere 1-2%

Daher, in Games spielt ab Full-HD und höher samt der Bildqualität am Anschlag in deutlich über 90% der Fälle *die Graka* die dominierende Rolle. Der Prozzi tritt da eher in den Hintergrund. Zumal es sich auch bei RavionHD um eine recht aktuelle CPU handelt.

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ist das thema silent jetzt unwichtig geworden? 100% lüfter usw .. unglaublich was man hier so liest .. ich will weder eine palit noch eine gigabyte g1 gaming hören auf 100% .. die sind doch beide abnormal laut. Da lob ich mir dann mein silentsystem bei super kühlung.
> 
> Jedenfalls einige virtuelle helden hier wie man sieht, immer weiter  Die 1500 Mhz hat komischerweise auch jeder schon geknackt bei der gtx 980ti .. zumindest laut signaturen .. irgendwie hat jeder ne karte die ultraleise, ultraschnell und ultrakühl ist. Blos meine ist es nicht  ultra abnormal



Ohja, wir verbeugen uns vor dir grosser Meister.
Erleuchte uns mit deinem Wissen und bringe uns der Erlösung näher.


@Topic:
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der die Karte einfach nur einbauen will und fertig?
Ob ich nun nen Boost von 1350MHz oder 1450MHz, das merke ich im Spiel eh nicht.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

also nur damit ich es richtig verstehe .. 100% lüfter sind okay und nicht störend,, aber ein ganz kleines fiepen aus dem offenen gehäuse das man unterm headset nichtmal hört ist ein rücksendegrund ... ? Ich würde wetten das die lüfterlautstärke auf 100% das fiepen übertönt



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohja, wir verbeugen uns vor dir grosser Meister.
> Erleuchte uns mit deinem Wissen und bringe uns der Erlösung näher.



hä ? 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der die Karte einfach nur einbauen will und fertig?
> Ob ich nun nen Boost von 1350MHz oder 1450MHz, das merke ich im Spiel eh nicht.



nö biste nicht, ich hab meine auch nur eingebaut und nutze sie so wie sie ist .. mich interessiert oc auch nicht  deshalb steht da oben auch ein hä, keine ahnung was du meinst


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jetzt aber bitte mal der Lautstärkevergleich



Ich hab leider keinen DP messer aber leiser als staubsaugen würde ich sagen  ahahah


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der die Karte einfach nur einbauen will und fertig?
> Ob ich nun nen Boost von 1350MHz oder 1450MHz, das merke ich im Spiel eh nicht.



Da hast du recht, aber es macht so viel Spaß die Möglichkeiten der Karte auszuloten 

@nicyboy 
natürlich sind die 100% lüfter lauter als das Fiepen der Karte... Ich habe gesagt *für* 2200RPM 

Aber niemand hier will das Teil 24/7 mit der Drehzahl laufen lassen....


----------



## Lori78 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle wollt. Meine Inno X3 kam auf 1.999 MHz, bei 5°C Temperatur, ohne Kühler!! 

Sorry, konnte nicht anders, heute morgen gabs zwei Clowns zuviel zum Frühstück 
Ab jetzt wieder Ernst.


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohja, wir verbeugen uns vor dir grosser Meister.
> Erleuchte uns mit deinem Wissen und bringe uns der Erlösung näher.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lasse meine mit 75% PT laufen. Ergibt ca 1220 MHz und das lang für die meisten Games sogar mit DS.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier, der die Karte einfach nur einbauen will und fertig?
> Ob ich nun nen Boost von 1350MHz oder 1450MHz, das merke ich im Spiel eh nicht.



Ich möchte das auch, eigentlich ein bescheidener Wunsch. Nur machts meine MSI gar nicht, ich konnte noch nicht mal ans übertakten denken und die geht scho über 83°C


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ist das thema silent jetzt unwichtig geworden? 100% lüfter usw .. unglaublich was man hier so liest .. ich will weder eine palit noch eine gigabyte g1 gaming hören auf 100% .. die sind doch beide abnormal laut. Da lob ich mir dann mein silentsystem bei super kühlung.
> 
> Jedenfalls einige virtuelle helden hier wie man sieht, immer weiter  Die 1500 Mhz hat komischerweise auch jeder schon geknackt bei der gtx 980ti .. zumindest laut signaturen .. irgendwie hat jeder ne karte die ultraleise, ultraschnell und ultrakühl ist. Blos meine ist es nicht  ultra abnormal
> 
> ...





Ich hab einen Video Beweiß erbracht mit 1512 Mhz  und leise bei max 63C° mir kann man nichts vorwerfen  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=154oLplRnn4

Das ist auch nicht gefällst   und bin wirklich ICH


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

2200 RPM sind ja net soo viel.
Snow das nennst du leise?^^


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle wollt. Meine Inno X3 kam auf 1.999 MHz, bei 5°C Temperatur, ohne Kühler!!
> 
> Sorry, konnte nicht anders, heute morgen gabs zwei Clowns zuviel zum Frühstück
> Ab jetzt wieder Ernst.



1999 mhz ? tz, schlecht.. da gibts sicher auch 2000er


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ist das thema silent jetzt unwichtig geworden? 100% lüfter usw .. unglaublich was man hier so liest .. ich will weder eine palit noch eine gigabyte g1 gaming hören auf 100% .. die sind doch beide abnormal laut. Da lob ich mir dann mein silentsystem bei super kühlung.
> 
> Jedenfalls einige virtuelle helden hier wie man sieht, immer weiter  Die 1500 Mhz hat komischerweise auch jeder schon geknackt bei der gtx 980ti .. zumindest laut signaturen .. irgendwie hat jeder ne karte die ultraleise, ultraschnell und ultrakühl ist. Blos meine ist es nicht  ultra abnormal
> 
> ...


1500 hab ich nur im Benchen geschafft, in Spielen liegt sie zwischen 1450-1480, wird um die 80° warm beim spielen und dan nauch etwas hörbar, liegt aber wohl daran das vor meinen Frontlüftern noch der große Festplattenkäfig ist der noch raus kommt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2200 RPM sind ja net soo viel.



Aber genug um richtig laut zu werden 
Und bei dem was die Palit da an Luft scheffelt hat die Inno3D geschrien wie ein Staubsauger


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> 1500 hab ich nur im Benchen geschafft.



mit welchem programm? Bei mir ist es eher andersrum wenn ich mal oc teste .. da ist im bench immer weniger drin als in spielen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Auf jeden Fall reicht die Kühlung der Palit um richtig durchzudrehen (meine damit stärkeres Übertakten).


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> mit welchem programm? Bei mir ist es eher andersrum wenn ich mal oc teste .. da ist im bench immer weniger drin als in spielen.



Firestrike


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Okay, bei mir schafft firestrike weniger als spiele .. zumindest kackt der treiber immer ab bei einer bestimmten mhz zahl .. das liegt dann wohl daran das ich zuviel angegeben habe.

Warum man sowas tut weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, 200 mhz mehr sind ingame wieviel fps ? 2.. 3... oder gar 5? Wenn ich auf 1440p in gta 5 auf ultra (inkl gras) zwischen 55 und 80 fps habe muss ich doch nicht auch noch übertakten ... da reisen die paar fps auch nix raus.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Firestrike



Ja gut in Firestrike macht selbst meine Karte ~1480Mhz


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> nö biste nicht, ich hab meine auch nur eingebaut und nutze sie so wie sie ist .. mich interessiert oc auch nicht  deshalb steht da oben auch ein hä, keine ahnung was du meinst


Bezogen auf deine teils schon sehr abfälligen Bemerkungen gegenüber anderen Benutzern hier.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf deine teils schon sehr abfälligen Bemerkungen gegenüber anderen Benutzern hier.



ich habe hier gegen niemand abfällige bemerkungen gemacht .. ich sagte lediglich das ich nicht alles glaube was hier so steht. Persöhnlich angegriffen habe ich niemanden, ich habe lediglich einen hier mal genannt mit namen das ich ihm nicht glaube, seidher versucht dieser mich blöder dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Du schreibst ja auch nie was dich genau störst sondern diskreditierst seit du dich angemeldet hast jeden User der nicht deine Meinung ist. 
Deinen Namen kenne ich pers. nämlich nur aus AMD Threads wo du getrollt hast bis zum geht nicht mehr...

Was glaubst du denn nicht ? Was stört dich an den Erfahrungen anderer Leute ?

Bur das du es weist: Ich will dich nicht blöd dastehen lassen, mir ist vollkommen egal was andere von dir denken ich will nur wissen was für ein Problem du hast ?


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

btw, meine manuellen 100% Lüfter waren lediglich ein Test, ob über diesen Weg die 83° hätten vermieden werden können (was nicht funktionierte). Wenn die am Dienstag auch so wird, probier ich noch ne Palit -.-


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab meine evga jetzt auf 1471mhz hochgeprügelt. Bei 1473 macht se in DA:I nen direct 3d Fehler. Nja immerhin. 
ASIC bei 73.3%.

Edit: DA:I in 4k bei min. 50-60 fps. YES
Alles maxed. Kein msaa

Edit2: csgo mit powerlimit bei 60% und den clock bei -86mhz =1000mhz @300fps (locked). Und flüsterleise.@ 35%fan.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

besser als nix 



Palmdale schrieb:


> btw, meine manuellen 100% Lüfter waren lediglich ein Test, ob über diesen Weg die 83° hätten vermieden werden können (was nicht funktionierte). Wenn die am Dienstag auch so wird, probier ich noch ne Palit -.-



deine karte wird bei 100% wärmer als 83 grad ? glaubst du die palit wird da eine lösung bringen? Eigentlich hat MSI den besseren kühler als palit .. vielleicht testest du mal eine andere msi oder eine evga wenn du noch keine hattest. Normal ist das eigentlich nicht das die Karte so heiss wird.

Was hast du denn für eine Lüfterkombination im gehäuse ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Könnte vlt. mal jeder seinen ASIC mit ungefährem Taktergebins (+PT und Voltage) reinschreiben ? 
Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren ob man da direkt was sieht  

Meiner: ASIC: 79,2% ~1455MHz @110% PT und Stock Voltage.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> hättest dir halt ne evga gekauft und dort über rma alles geregelt ... das kommt davon wenn man an der falschen ecke spart .. gib halt 30€ mehr aus und kauf im evgashop eine mit acx 2.0 kühler und wenn dir was passt dann meldest das denen und die tauschen aus.. leicher gehts wirklich nichtmehr. Im übrigen glaub ich dir kein wort.. ich glaube du bist einfach zu empfindlich. Willst du mal zeigen oder beweisen das du auch wirklich so aktives spulenfiepen hast ? .. dazu gibts sogut wie keine Rückmeldungen bisher.
> 
> @Topic: Wieviele leute die hier aktiv diskutieren sind eigentlich wirklich dazu bereit 750€ für eine ordentliche gtx 980ti hinzulegen? Ich glaube der Anteil ist garnicht mal so groß





nicyboy schrieb:


> ich habe hier gegen niemand abfällige bemerkungen gemacht .. ich sagte lediglich das ich nicht alles glaube was hier so steht. Persöhnlich angegriffen habe ich niemanden, ich habe lediglich einen hier mal genannt mit namen das ich ihm nicht glaube, seidher versucht dieser mich blöder dastehen zu lassen.



Was ist mit obigen Post?


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Könnte vlt. mal jeder seinen ASIC mit ungefährem Taktergebins (+PT und Voltage) reinschreiben ?
> Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren ob man da direkt was sieht
> 
> Meiner: ASIC: 79,2% ~1455MHz @110% PT und Stock Voltage.



ASIC immer noch bei 73.3 an der stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist mit obigen Post?



die eine person die ich nannte und die seidher versucht mich blöd dastehen zu lassen.. richtig gelesen?


----------



## Taonris (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@nicyboy

Die Leute schreiben hier halt ihre Eindrücke zu den einzelnen Modellen. Was ist daran denn verwerflich? Sei froh das es jemanden gibt der die Dinge vorher testet damit du schlußendlich beim Kauf die richtige Wahl triffst.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> besser als nix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-ft01b-w-fortress-black-window-gesv-145.html
1x 180mm bläst rein (vordere Front), 1x 120mm nach hinten raus, 1x 180mm nach oben weg. Auf der CPU sitztn Noctua NH-U12P SE2, dürften glaub ich auch 120mm sein und blasen beide Richtung Gehäuserückwand. Bin echt ratlos, bisher machten sich hier alle Grafikkarten prächtig . Hab heut scho ne zweite bestellt und werd die dann nach Eintreffen am Montag oder dann Dienstag testen. Geht mir echt net ein...


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> @nicyboy
> 
> Die Leute schreiben hier halt ihre Eindrücke zu den einzelnen Modellen. Was ist daran denn verwerflich? Sei froh das es jemanden gibt der die Dinge vorher testet damit du schlußendlich beim Kauf die richtige Wahl triffst.



wieso nennst du eigentlich immer mich als beispiel? Aber mal zwei andere sachen zur aufklärung. 

1: es ist okay wenn man seine meinung schreibt, dafür sind solche Beiträge da .. es ist jedoch nicht okay wenn man sich durch unwahrheiten in einem besseren licht dastehen lassen will als man wirklich ist. Teilweise sind die werte die angegeben werden einfach an den haaren herbeigezogen. Und wenn man von spulenfiepen bei allen karten die man hatte berichtet und nicht einen beweis mitbringt, ist das auch eher nicht glaubwürdig..oder?

2: ich eine kaufentscheidung ? meinst du damit jetzt mich selbst oder allgemein? Denn laut meiner Signatur habe ich bereits meine GTX980ti und weist du was? ich musste garkeine entscheidung treffen, die hat mir evga beim stepup abgenommen. Ich hab dafür auch nur 140€ draufbezahlt und eine top karte erhalten. Ich würde sie garnichtmehr hergeben, wäre sowieso die karte gewesen die ich mir auch gekauft hätte.  Ich hab hier auch schon meine Erfahrungen mit der karte geteilt und damit vieleicht den ein oder anderen beglückt in seiner entscheidung. Ansonsten hatte ich bisher MSI, Asus oder Inno3d und war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Im bezug auf die gtx 980ti scheint auch die inno3d herkulez x3 airboss eine super figur zu machen.. der Herkulez Kühler ist sowieso ein Monster gewesen schon immer.



Palmdale schrieb:


> https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-ft01b-w-fortress-black-window-gesv-145.html
> 1x 180mm bläst rein (vordere Front), 1x 120mm nach hinten raus, 1x 180mm nach oben weg. Auf der CPU sitztn Noctua NH-U12P SE2, dürften glaub ich auch 120mm sein und blasen beide Richtung Gehäuserückwand. Bin echt ratlos, bisher machten sich hier alle Grafikkarten prächtig . Hab heut scho ne zweite bestellt und werd die dann nach Eintreffen am Montag oder dann Dienstag testen. Geht mir echt net ein...



ja eigentlich müsste das passen, ich weis jetzt nicht ob in der front 2x 120mm besser ist als 1x 180mm aber das wird den kohl eigentlich nicht fett machen.. hast du zufällig noch nen lüfter daheim liegen und die möglichkeit einen unten einzubauen? Würd ich mal versuchen, vielleicht bringt es was kalte luft auf die grafikkarte zu blasen. Hatte bei mir damals fast 10 grad gebracht. Die andere Frage ist, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist einfach nen 70€ set mit morpheus und 2 geilen Lüftern zu kaufen, oder nen arctic acellero extreme 4 draufzuschnallen der nur 50€ kostet. Dann hättest du auch ruhe.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Könnte vlt. mal jeder seinen ASIC mit ungefährem Taktergebins (+PT und Voltage) reinschreiben ?
> Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren ob man da direkt was sieht
> 
> Meiner: ASIC: 79,2% ~1455MHz @110% PT und Stock Voltage.


ASIC:70.9% Bsp. Witcher 3: ~ 1444/4000Mhz bei Max PT und Stock Voltage ~1460/4000 bei Max Pt und +20mV


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

'Ok der ASIC scheint bei der bisherigen Stichprobe kaum Auswirkungen auf das OC Potential zu haben... Interessant


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 'Ok der ASIC scheint bei der bisherigen Stichprobe kaum Auswirkungen auf das OC Potential zu haben... Interessant


der asic sagt nicht wirklich viel aus...
meist war höherer asic gutes bzw besseres bzw minimal beseres oc  potenzial...aber gibt auch einige viele fälle wo hoher asic gnadeenlos abgezogen wurde von nidrigem asic...
is imer lotto


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> der asic sagt nicht wirklich viel aus...
> meist war höherer asic gutes bzw besseres bzw minimal beseres oc  potenzial...aber gibt auch einige viele fälle wo hoher asic gnadeenlos abgezogen wurde von nidrigem asic...
> is imer lotto



Ja genau das wollte ich ja in Bezug auf K|ngp|ns Äußerung überprüfen 
Aber was interessant ist ist, dass alle980Ti bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen (von denen ich nur 1 als bestätigt kenne) sehr ähnliche Limits haben.


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ja genau das wollte ich ja in Bezug auf K|ngp|ns Äußerung bestätigen
> Aber was interessant ist ist, dass alle980Ti bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen (von denen ich nur 1 als bestätigt kenne) sehr ähnliche Limits haben.


seine Aussage ist aber "Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking"


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Duvar schrieb:


> 2200 RPM sind ja net soo viel.
> Snow das nennst du leise?^^



Meinst das jetzt erst ? 

Du hast das Video geschaut oder ?  Ich musste meine Balkontür zumachen damit das Vögelzwitchern nicht stört.  Es ist Toten Stille im Raum gewesen nur der Rechner lief keine neben gerutscht.  Das ist alles andere als Alltag in einer Wohnung.

Leise ja, nicht lautlos.  Für eine Karte mit der Leistung, eine berechtigte Lautstärke.
Adams was man hört ist der CPU Lüfter das Gehäuse nur die GPU nicht.


P.s. Du sollst ja auch nicht die Anlage voll aufdrehen, so hört sich auch eine Ameise wie ein Panzer an


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ja eigentlich müsste das passen, ich weis jetzt nicht ob in der front 2x 120mm besser ist als 1x 180mm aber das wird den kohl eigentlich nicht fett machen.. hast du zufällig noch nen lüfter daheim liegen und die möglichkeit einen unten einzubauen? Würd ich mal versuchen, vielleicht bringt es was kalte luft auf die grafikkarte zu blasen. Hatte bei mir damals fast 10 grad gebracht. Die andere Frage ist, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist einfach nen 70€ set mit morpheus und 2 geilen Lüftern zu kaufen, oder nen arctic acellero extreme 4 draufzuschnallen der nur 50€ kostet. Dann hättest du auch ruhe.



Eigentlich möcht ich, dass es out of the box funktioniert, gern auch mit Aufpreis. Selbst basteln möcht ich an den hochpreisigen Dingern net. Bin bisher gut bei MSI gefahren, daher hat mich das heut regelrecht schockiert. Gerade im Vergleich zu den Tests bei Luxx oder hier PCGH im Heft. Leise ist sie, keine Frage. Fiept auch net. Nur hab ich kaum Verwendung für ne Karte, die mit ihrer eigenen Temperatur @stock kämpft. Mal sehen, was Nr. 2 bringt


----------



## Duvar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Machen andere Modelle jedoch besser @ snow.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> seine Aussage ist aber "Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking"



Danke... wollte nicht bestätigen schreiben  Da soll überprüfen stehen 
ich brauche so langsam nen Kaffee


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



nicyboy schrieb:


> ich habe hier gegen niemand abfällige bemerkungen gemacht .. ich sagte lediglich das ich nicht alles glaube was hier so steht. Persöhnlich angegriffen habe ich niemanden, ich habe lediglich einen hier mal genannt mit namen das ich ihm nicht glaube, seidher versucht dieser mich blöder dastehen zu lassen.



Hast du eigentlich schon mal einen sachlichen Post gemacht?
Ich denke nicht.
Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass du nur andere User provozieren willst.

Ich bitte also ganz höflich und nett darum, dass du entweder was zum Thema beiträgst, oder dich aus dem Thread verabschiedest.


----------



## Ikarius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

MSI hat mitnichten den besseren Kühler. Meine wurde 81 grad warm, meine Palit 71 grad und ist auch viel leiser. Die MSI-Karte ist imo ein ziemlicher fail, ist aber auch kein Wunder, so dünn wie die ist.



nicyboy schrieb:


> besser als nix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> MSI hat mitnichten den besseren Kühler. Meine wurde 81 grad warm, meine Palit 71 grad und ist auch viel leiser. Die MSI-Karte ist imo ein ziemlicher fail, ist aber auch kein Wunder, so dünn wie die ist.



Hm, okay, aber wie kamen dann die Testergebnisse zustande? Wie gesagt, die zweite probier ich noch aus. Welche Palit genau? Jetstream oder Super Jet?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das ist der gleiche Kühler, nur unterschiedlicher Chiptakt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So, schon 8 Uhr jetzt und noch keine Mail von Alternate bekommen, dass die Karte raus gegangen ist.
wird also nichts mit Morgen. 
Was für ein Schuppen, locken mit "lieferbar" und am Ende werden nur die bedient, die schon vorher bestellt hatten.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

von 1200mhz auf 1400-1500mhz
Wieviel fps unterschied sieht man da ca?


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Welche Palit genau? Jetstream oder Super Jet?



gehe davon aus, dass es hier ständig nur um die super jetstream ging/geht

Die is auch mein Favorite es sei denn, Threshold is von der Strix begeistert ^^



Synner schrieb:


> von 1200mhz auf 1400-1500mhz
> Wieviel fps unterschied sieht man da ca?


kann man nur prozentual beantworten. So 15-20% dürftens schon sein


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> So, schon 8 Uhr jetzt und noch keine Mail von Alternate bekommen, dass die Karte raus gegangen ist.
> wird also nichts mit Morgen.
> Was für ein Schuppen, locken mit "lieferbar" und am Ende werden nur die bedient, die schon vorher bestellt hatten.



Dauert manchmal sogar bis 10.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> gehe davon aus, dass es hier ständig nur um die super jetstream ging/geht
> 
> Die is auch mein Favorite es sei denn, Threshold is von der Strix begeistert ^^
> 
> ...



Mm ok, ich habe jetzt angst das meine 
Evga acx2.0 auch solche macken von sich gibt
Wie ich hier die probleme lese seit 10 letzte seiten


----------



## Taonris (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Jetstream und super jetstream sind gleich nur ist die super jetstream  etwas höher getaktet was ich weiß.


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> von 1200mhz auf 1400-1500mhz
> Wieviel fps unterschied sieht man da ca?


DA:I 4k all max 2xmsaa.
1213mhz: min. 45-50 fps
1471mhz: min. 57-60 fps

Edit: meine evga 0 probleme, kein spulenfiepen. Leise. Max oc 1471. Ganz gut meine ich[emoji1]


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> DA:I 4k all max 2xmsaa.
> 1213mhz: min. 45-50 fps
> 1471mhz: min. 57-60 fps
> 
> Edit: meine evga 0 probleme, kein spulenfiepen. Leise. Max oc 1471. Ganz gut meine ich[emoji1]


Ich hoffe ich schaffe auch 1400-1450mhz.!!!
Ohne Volt zu erhöhen
Und erhalte gute Temps
Ps. Ich kann garnicht abwarten das meine anderen pakete ankommen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe noch von keiner 980Ti gehört die die 1400Mhz nicht schafft, keine Sorge


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich schaffe auch 1400-1450mhz.!!!
> Ohne Volt zu erhöhen
> Und erhalte gute Temps
> Ps. Ich kann garnicht abwarten das meine anderen pakete ankommen


1455 mhz schaffste aufjeden Fall. Da mach ich mir keine sorgen. PT auf 110 und den clock rauf das reicht locker.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ok dann ist ja super 
Und machts spaß damit? Zocken etc


----------



## SlapJack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> DA:I 4k all max 2xmsaa.
> 1213mhz: min. 45-50 fps
> 1471mhz: min. 57-60 fps


Dann steig ich nach Eifrigem Mitlesen auch mal ein.

Hast du noch mehr FPS Zahlen für 4k? Werd mir in 1-2 Wochen (Wenn Prüfungen Vorbei sind und hoffentlich alles Lieferbar  auch ne 980Ti besorgen zusammen mit dem 4k G-Syn von Acer. Deshalb finde ich vorallem 4k FPS Zahlen ganz Interessant. Welche Karte hast du denn von EVGA?

Ich schwanke noch wischen der Zotac AMP Extreme oder der G1 Gaming wobei durch die gute Übertaktbarkeit auch "normalere" Customs in frage zu kommen scheinen. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Jetstream und super jetstream sind gleich nur ist die super jetstream  etwas höher getaktet was ich weiß.



Bei Mindfactory ist die Jetstream Aktiv jedoch als Tripple Slot und die Super Jet Stream als Dual Slot gelistet. Ob das stimmt weis ich aber nicht. 



Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Kajabink (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Also ist bei meiner mit dem Kühler was net in Ordnung. Hab jetz noch ne zweite bestellt und werd die am Montag/Dienstag gegenüberstellen. Die erste geht aber in jedem Fall zurück -.-



Die Zweitbestellung hättest Du Dir sparen können. Die 51° im Idle kommen wahrscheinlich von 144Hz@WQHD. Das ist normal. Es reicht schon im Idle (Windowsbetrieb) auf 120 hz runter zu schalten und schon werden aus deinen 51° locker mal die üblichen 35-40° bei 0RPM auf dem Lüfter. Bei 144Hz und entsprechenden Aussentemps kommt es öfter vor, das die GPU im Grenzbereich für den 0rpm-Mode arbeitet und dann hast uU auch noch ständige hoch und runterfahrende Lüfter.

PS: nach GigabyteG1 und MSI bin nun auch ich mit meiner Palit (schwärm) bestens zufrieden. Zusammen mit meinem ebenfalls "perfekten" XB270Hu ohne jegliche Pixelfehler und BLB hab ich die Zitterpartie endlich hintermir 

Idle: 37° @120hz/WQHD bei 0rpm
Heaven: 70° @144Hz/WQHD bei ~35rpm  

lg


----------



## InfinityGuard (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hab die evga 980ti acx 2.0. 
Momentan nur DA:I und csgo installiert. (Csgo 999fps ezpz)

Morgen werde ich dann gtaV witcher 3 acunity noch testen 4k@1471mhz.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ja macht enorm viel Spaß, selbst in 4K hat man in Ultra Details fast immer 40 bis 60 und noch mehr Frames, für meine nativen 1440P absolut ausreichend, ja schon fast überpowered, daher sollte man mindestens 1440P spielen, wenn nicht 4K.

Meine Palit läuft auch stabil mit 1484 Mhz, nur mit Powertarget auf 110 und ohne Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## MDJ (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mal vier Fragen nebenbei zum "MSI Afterburner", da ich den noch nie benutzt bzw installiert hatte  Die Lüfter der meisten Karten schalten sich ja zumeist erst bei einer gewissen Temperatur ein. Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann man ja auch eigene Lüfterkurven erstellen.
Meine Fragen:
1. Bekommt man in der Software auch die original Lüfterkurve angezeigt, bzw kannn man sie wieder auf Standard zurücksetzen?
2. Ich nehme an, dass die eigene erstellte Lüfterkurve erst in Kraft tritt, wenn Windows gebootet und MSI-Afterburner gestartet ist (per Autostart zB)?
3. Wieviele Regelpunkte kann man in der Lüfterkurve setzen? (Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)
4. Kann ich auch die Lüfterkurve so anpassen, dass die Lüfter schon bei zB. 30°C auf min. laufen?


----------



## JayR91 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



MDJ schrieb:


> Mal vier Fragen nebenbei zum "MSI Afterburner", da ich den noch nie benutzt bzw installiert hatte  Die Lüfter der meisten Karten schalten sich ja zumeist erst bei einer gewissen Temperatur ein. Mit dem MSI Afterburner kann man ja auch eigene Lüfterkurven erstellen.
> Meine Fragen:
> 1. Bekommt man in der Software auch die original Lüfterkurve angezeigt, bzw kannn man sie wieder auf Standard zurücksetzen?
> 2. Ich nehme an, dass die eigene erstellte Lüfterkurve erst in Kraft tritt, wenn Windows gebootet und MSI-Afterburner gestartet ist (per Autostart zB)?
> ...


Ja kann man zurück stellen


----------



## MDJ (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Ja kann man zurück stellen


Alle vier Fragen mit einem Bild beantwortet, danke


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kajabink schrieb:


> Die Zweitbestellung hättest Du Dir sparen können. Die 51° im Idle kommen wahrscheinlich von 144Hz@WQHD. Das ist normal. Es reicht schon im Idle (Windowsbetrieb) auf 120 hz runter zu schalten und schon werden aus deinen 51° locker mal die üblichen 35-40° bei 0RPM auf dem Lüfter. Bei 144Hz und entsprechenden Aussentemps kommt es öfter vor, das die GPU im Grenzbereich für den 0rpm-Mode arbeitet und dann hast uU auch noch ständige hoch und runterfahrende Lüfter.
> 
> PS: nach GigabyteG1 und MSI bin nun auch ich mit meiner Palit (schwärm) bestens zufrieden. Zusammen mit meinem ebenfalls "perfekten" XB270Hu ohne jegliche Pixelfehler und BLB hab ich die Zitterpartie endlich hintermir
> 
> ...



Schon, Idle wär mir grundsätzlich egal. Aber meine Last Temperatur geht gar nicht, sie kann nicht mal ihren Boost halten und fällt auf unter 1228 Mhz, ohne OC oder ähnlichem


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich werde mir dieses hier holen zu der evga 980ti acx2.0

BenQ XL2430T, 24" (9H.LCHLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hatte vorher immer nur 60hz
Also bis ca 400€ könnt ihr mir was besseres empfehlen?


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dieses hier holen zu der evga 980ti acx2.0
> 
> BenQ XL2430T, 24" (9H.LCHLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Nur Full-HD für die GTX 980Ti... Besser so etwas hier:


https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html
da lacht die Schleuder wieder. Und du auch

Gruß


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> seine Aussage ist aber "Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking"



Aber auch nur unter wasser und LN2. Das war früher anders herum. Je niedriger die ASIC desto besser das OC Potential unter wasser und LN2.

Gerade das ist das seltsame an Maxwell.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dieses hier holen zu der evga 980ti acx2.0
> 
> BenQ XL2430T, 24" (9H.LCHLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...





facehugger schrieb:


> Nur Full-HD für die GTX 980Ti... Besser so etwas hier:
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html
> ...


Kommt drauf an was gespielt wird.
Der BenQ ist halt für eine ganz andere Käuferschicht als der Dell.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was gespielt wird.
> Der BenQ ist halt für eine ganz andere Käuferschicht als der Dell.


Nunja, die GTX980Ti ist für 1440p wie geschaffen. WQHD geht zwar auch per DSR (Treiber) aber nativ ist eben nativ... Du meinst die unterschiedliche Bildfrequenz der Monis, naja. Darüber lässt sich wirklich, diskutieren

Gruß


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was gespielt wird.
> Der BenQ ist halt für eine ganz andere Käuferschicht als der Dell.



Aua der dell ist net so meins.. 6ms 
Und der benq soll unter den 1080p bildschirmen eins der besten sein.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Aua der dell ist net so meins.. 6ms
> Und der benq soll unter den 1080p bildschirmen eins der besten sein.


Die Herstellerangaben in Bezug auf die Reaktionszeit kannst du eh vergessen...

Gruß


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Spielen werd ich gta5 witcher3 csgo wow LoL usw
Mache Letsplays und ytube.
Hätte natürlich gerne 1440p 
Aber dann mit 144hz 1ms für gaming
400€ eigentlich. Schmerz wären 500€


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Spielen werd ich gta5 witcher3 csgo wow LoL usw
> Mache Letsplays und ytube.



D.H. du zockst und andere gucken zu??? Schick mal nen Link!


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> D.H. du zockst und andere gucken zu??? Schick mal nen Link!


Link wovon


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Link wovon



Von nem Letsplay!


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Von nem Letsplay!



Noch nicht ready, warte halt auf meine hardware um anfangen zu können.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Monitor?

27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440


----------



## Wanderer1980 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

so heute die MSI GTX 980 Ti bekommen
läuft in Spielen mit 1504 Mhz , im 3d Mark stürzt der Treiber bei 1504 aber ab. hier läuft sie mit 1480Mhz tadellos. die 20Mhz kann man in Spielen aber sowieso nicht erkennen.
Auffällig - im positiv Sinn - das sehr oft die 60 FPS in 4K erreicht werden. Hier kommt mein Frame Limiter zum Zug sodass das PowerTarget oft unter 100% bleibt.
sie wird maximal 77 Grad warm, Lüfter drehen mit 76%.  Subektiv nicht wirklich lauter als die Asus Strix 970. also wirklich nicht störend.

denke das man mit dieser Karte nicht viel falsch macht
746 Euro inkl Versand und Paypal Zahlung von AV-Elektronix

Bild: 20150710_200945siuq5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 20150710_2018037cjzz.jpg - abload.de
Dead Rising 3
Bild: 20150710_2059090g1ptf.jpg - abload.de
Ryse - Son of Rome
Bild: 20150710_210739pqszl.jpg - abload.de
The Evil Within
Bild: 20150710_211846drjxx.jpg - abload.de
Fire Strike
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150710_220027pbog7.jpg


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Monitor?
> 
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440



Ich find ihn gut, alternativ dazu gibts noch den Acer XB270HU.


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich find ihn gut, alternativ dazu gibts noch den Acer XB270HU.



Der rog swift hat auch noch Gsync. Und das mit der 980ti.. Porno


----------



## Palmdale (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Monitor?
> 
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440



Ich find ihn perfekt, steht auch vor mir . Aber ich dachte Schmerz wäre 500?


----------



## Ikarius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der zotac amp extreme?

ps: warte lieber auf den neuen asus rog mit ips-panel bzw. mit 4k.


----------



## defPlaya (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu diesem Monitor?
> 
> 27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440



Habe ich selber. Hammer Teil sieht auch perfekt aus!

Der neuen Asus Rog kostet dann auch wieder 200 Eur mehr. Der 278Q ist 100% ok. TN hin oder her!


----------



## Synner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich find ihn perfekt, steht auch vor mir . Aber ich dachte Schmerz wäre 500?



Als ich das sah hat sich der schmerz geändert auf 660€ hahaha


----------



## Atent123 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der zotac amp extreme?
> 
> ps: warte lieber auf den neuen asus rog mit ips-panel bzw. mit 4k.



Das Ding gibt es schon jetzt von ACER mit dem selben Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Ikarius schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der zotac amp extreme?
> 
> ps: warte lieber auf den neuen asus rog mit ips-panel bzw. mit 4k.


Was soll da mit IPS besser werden?


Synner schrieb:


> Als ich das sah hat sich der schmerz geändert auf 660€ hahaha


Guck ab und zu mal bei Alternate im Outlet rein, da kriegst du ihn desöfteren für 100€ weniger.


----------



## Ikarius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das Ding gibt es schon jetzt von ACER mit dem selben Panel.





ja, aber acer halt. Wieder schön klavierleck am Rand, der spiegelt etc. Zudem sieht der asus besser aus. 

Bei acer bin ich mehr auf den 34" curved gespannt.

Acer Predator X34bmiphz 87 cm Curved Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## HannesSolo (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

So ich habe mir nun auch die Palit Superjetstream gegönnt. Vorgestern bei Computeruniverse bestellt und Heute schon da gewesen. Da war ich leider noch auf der Arbeit. Morgen früh fahre ich Sie holen. Die Vorfreude ist ja bekannlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## Ikarius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wahnsinn. Die Palit wird langsam die Forumskarte. Da hätte wohl vor dem 980 ti release keiner drauf gewettet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ähnliches war auch bei der GTX980 schon der Fall. Top Karte aber gekauft wurden die MSI und die Gigabyte mehrheitlich  

Bin selber am überlegen eine Palit Super Jetstream nach der 670 zu holen. Jetzt muss mir nur jemand bestätigen können, dass DSR auch auf 21:9 Monitoren geht (x1,5 pro Achse des jetzigen nativen).


----------



## Ikarius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das einzige was mich an der Palit stört, ist das sie so leicht ist. Eine g1 fühlt sich einfach wertiger an.


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nur Full-HD für die GTX 980Ti... Besser so etwas hier:
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2515h-210-adzg-a1212071.html
> ...



ahahah WQHD für eine 980ti .


----------



## Gromir (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



HannesSolo schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun auch die Palit Superjetstream gegönnt. Vorgestern bei Computeruniverse bestellt und Heute schon da gewesen. Da war ich leider noch auf der Arbeit. Morgen früh fahre ich Sie holen. Die Vorfreude ist ja bekannlich die schönste Freude.


Grmbl, und ich hab dort ein paar Stunden später bestellt (In der Nacht auf Donnerstag) und die wurde wider Ankündigung heute nicht verschickt. Ich würde vertröstet mit den Worten: "Wir sind im Lieferverzug, weil letzte Woche so heiß war und die Leute so viele Klimaanlagen bestellt haben!"  
Sehr ärgerlich. Jetzt bekomm ich die frühestens am Montag.
Ich kann daher momentan Ungeduldigen diesen Shop nicht empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> ahahah WQHD für eine 980ti .


Was ist daran witzig?


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

BIOS-Mod ist drauf: 275 W @ 110 PT --> 350 W @ 100 PT - schauen wir mal, wie weit ich komme  

@ Jonny: Soll ich es dir einmal schicken?


----------



## zizzer (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich stand kurz davor die gigabyte gaming g1 zu bestellen als ich das hier sah Nvidia?s ?Big Pascal? GPU reportedly taped-out, on-track for 2016 launch ? rumour | KitGuru

und dann das:

Acer Predator X34bmiphz 87 cm Curved Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

jetzt stellt sich die frage, sollte man sich noch gedulden und das geld sparen wenn solche monitore und grafikkarten im nächsten jahr rauskommen dann war die gtx980 ti eigentlich für die katz

Edit: 32 GB RAM der wahnsinn, bis dahin wird auch DP 1.3 veröffentlicht sein


----------



## JonnyFaust (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> BIOS-Mod ist drauf: 275 W @ 110 PT --> 350 W @ 100 PT - schauen wir mal, wie weit ich komme
> 
> @ Jonny: Soll ich es dir einmal schicken?



Kannst gerne machen  

Hab aber selber mal modifiziert, aber bekomms nicht geflashed. Hab die selbe Fehlermeldung wie ein User 20 Seiten zuvor. Wie hast du es geflashed bekommen?


----------



## Snowhack (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zizzer schrieb:


> Ich stand kurz davor die gigabyte gaming g1 zu bestellen als ich das hier sah Nvidia?s ?Big Pascal? GPU reportedly taped-out, on-track for 2016 launch ? rumour | KitGuru
> 
> und dann das:
> 
> ...




aber was ist 2017 ?  da kommen noch schnellere Karten und besser 4k Monitore. 

Wenn jetzt dann jetzt. 

Ich persönlich spare nicht auf Karten.  Die werden einfach gekauft. 



Niemals beim Kauf warten sonst hast 2017 noch keine neue Graka.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Also atm läuft meine Palit mit 1470Mhz bei Standard Voltage stabil taktet aber natürlich je nach Game etwas herunter wegen Power Target.

Spannung anheben brachte bisher in Games gefühlt nichts mehr an Takt da freeze bzw Game Absturz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also atm läuft meine Palit mit 1470Mhz bei Standard Voltage stabil taktet aber natürlich je nach Game etwas herunter wegen Power Target.
> 
> Spannung anheben brachte bisher in Games gefühlt nichts mehr an Takt da freeze bzw Game Absturz


Wow jetzt hast du auch die Palit. Was ist deine Meinung zur Karte?


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also atm läuft meine Palit mit 1470Mhz bei Standard Voltage stabil taktet aber natürlich je nach Game etwas herunter wegen Power Target.
> 
> Spannung anheben brachte bisher in Games gefühlt nichts mehr an Takt da freeze bzw Game Absturz



Bei mir boostet sie erst recht mit angehobener Spannung. Leider renne ich aber immer ins PT <.<


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, kein hörbares Spulenfiepen und die Lautstärke ist auch gut muss mal noch mit geschlossen Gehäuse testen und meine hdds mal abstecken.


----------



## zizzer (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> aber was ist 2017 ?  da kommen noch schnellere Karten und besser 4k Monitore.
> 
> Wenn jetzt dann jetzt.
> 
> ...



manche behaupten wenn DP1.3 erstmal draußen ist (ende diesen jahres) werden 5-8k möglich sein, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen  mich haut 4k ultra HD schon um. denen müssten doch langsam die wörter ausgehen, was ist dann 5k mega HD und 8k mega-ultra HD ^^

ich denke mit DP1.3 werden sich neue möglichkeiten ergeben, ob dieser monitor schon DP1.3 haben wird ist leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zizzer schrieb:


> manche behaupten wenn DP1.3 erstmal draußen ist (ende diesen jahres) werden 5-8k möglich sein, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen  mich haut 4k ultra HD schon um. denen müssten doch langsam die wörter ausgehen, was ist dann 5k mega HD und 8k mega-ultra HD ^^
> 
> ich denke mit DP1.3 werden sich neue möglichkeiten ergeben, ob dieser monitor schon DP1.3 haben wird ist leider nicht bekannt.



und bis die Technik so weit ist dauert es auch noch, 8k oh das sind viele Pixel  32.000.000 Pixel   da werden noch etliche Jahre verstreichen bis das eine karte alleine Packt


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bei mir boostet sie erst recht mit angehobener Spannung. Leider renne ich aber immer ins PT <.<


Ich hab bei mir irgendwie das Gefühl das nur die max Spannung abgehoben wird bei mir oder es falsch ausgelesen wird.

Max hatte ich dann 1,23V aber meist so 1,15V und halt etwa 1420-1440Mhz wegen Power Target und bei dem Wert bringt die höhere Spannung irgendwie nichts bzw erhöht sich laut gpu-Z nicht


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

unigine valley Benchmark Extrem HD Settings.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Bei mir sind es im Heaven permanent 1,23V bei 1490 Mhz. Sobald Firestrike läuft sinkt die Spannung auf ~1,18 sowie der Takt und laufe ganze Zeit ins PT. Ich darf auch nicht den VRAM übertakten, sonst laufe ich noch früher rein und der Chip-Takt sinkt weiter.


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine angst ist.
Dass wenn ich mir ein 4k gsync 60-144hz monitor hole für meine 980Ti.
Dass ich wenig fps bekomme bei neuen spielen, und ich bin fps geil.. Wäre zu schade alles schick zu haveb aber sann die fps..


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Meine angst ist.
> Dass wenn ich mir ein 4k gsync 60-144hz monitor hole für meine 980Ti.
> Dass ich wenig fps bekomme bei neuen spielen, und ich bin fps geil.. Wäre zu schade alles schick zu haveb aber sann die fps..



Ich hab zwischen 50-80 FPS in allen Spielen ohne AA und 4k. .  Wenn du mehr möchtest musst du auf (Qualität)4k  verzichten und 1440p nehmen.
aber bitte keine 1080p mehr. 

Da würde es auch GTX970 G1 reichen


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> unigine valley Benchmark Extrem HD Settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 permaboost bei 1509 MHz und 100% Lufis (55°C) xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohne PT-Limit wird noch der Speicher angehoben und noch paar MHz raus gekitzelt.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hast jetzt nen mod BIOS drauf?

Benchmarks stehen bei mir wohl morgen an bisher nur Games getestet


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Hast jetzt nen mod BIOS drauf?
> 
> Benchmarks stehen bei mir wohl morgen an bisher nur Games getestet



Nope, habe die neueste version von nvflash genommen aber es gibt immer ne Fehlermeldung. Warte noch auf die Antwort von criss welche tools er benutzt hat und so

Hab mal den Speicher angehoben und bis auf die letzte Szene wurden 1509/4000 gehalten. Bin bei der letzten Szene ins PT gerutscht <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Konnte den Takt aber auch nur bei 55°C halten. Habs zur Probe mal normal laufen lassen und ab 60°C ging der Takt langsam runter. Waku wäre ne tolle Sache ^^


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Fürs Flashen die nvflash-Version aus dem Link nutzen (falls nicht geschehen), Befehl wäre dann: _nvflash -6 biosname.rom
_
Dass die Karte im Gerätemanager deaktiviert wird muss übrigens so sein, da es ansonsten schlicht und ergreifend nicht funktionieren würde 

[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 970/980/980Ti/Titan X

 @Jonny: Yep, flashen hat funktioniert, teste mich jetzt an die 1500/4100 ran


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> permaboost bei 1509 MHz und 100% Lufis (55°C) xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Mh 1545Mhz Boost. Geht das bei dir überhaupt noch ?


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab in meinem vorherigen Post 100 Punkte mehr


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hab in meinem vorherigen Post 100 Punkte mehr



LOL wie geht das den mit fast 40Mhz weniger ?  Mess tolle ranz ?


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zizzer schrieb:


> Ich stand kurz davor die gigabyte gaming g1 zu bestellen als ich das hier sah Nvidia?s ?Big Pascal? GPU reportedly taped-out, on-track for 2016 launch ? rumour | KitGuru
> 
> und dann das:
> 
> ...



Warum nich jetz die 980Ti und nächstes Jahr Pascal kaufen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> LOL wie geht das den mit fast 40Mhz weniger ?  Mess tolle ranz ?


Warum steht da bei dir nen GT730 bei?


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum steht da bei dir nen GT730 bei?



Separate PhysX Karte hilft enorm bei PhysX Berechnungen. auch bei Karten wie der 980ti.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zukosan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hier nochmal meins zu Vergleich.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Separate PhysX Karte hilft enorm bei PhysX Berechnungen. auch bei Karten wie der 980ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein, dass deine 980ti dann nur mit 8 Lanes läuft?
Oder mit läuft das mit 16/4 oä?


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Einstellungen benutzt ihr? Bei mir kam irgendwas mit 5,3k raus mit standart Einstellungen.


----------



## zizzer (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Warum nich jetz die 980Ti und nächstes Jahr Pascal kaufen?



ich habe soeben die gigabyte g1 bestellt, soviel geduld habe ich nicht will bei meinem Asus rog swift GTA 5 mit anständigen FPS auf hohen details spielen. bin trotzdem sehr gespannt auf nächstes jahr was da alles rauskommen wird.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das hängt wohl vom Board ab ich hab auf meinem Asus bzw Gigabyte Z87 UD4H hat z.B. ganz unten 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 das wäre für ne physx Karte ideal ansonsten besucht man wohl nen Sockel 2011 Board mit genügend lanes sonst ist die haupt  Grafikkarte nur mit x8 angebunden


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass deine 980ti dann nur mit 8 Lanes läuft?
> Oder mit läuft das mit 16/4 oä?



PCI-Express-Lanes der Core i7-5820K eine x16-x8-x4-Konfiguration


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins zu Vergleich.



1690 MHz... den Chip hätte ich gerne auch 




criss vaughn schrieb:


> Fürs Flashen die nvflash-Version aus dem Link nutzen (falls nicht geschehen), Befehl wäre dann: _nvflash -6 biosname.rom
> _
> Dass die Karte im Gerätemanager deaktiviert wird muss übrigens so sein, da es ansonsten schlicht und ergreifend nicht funktionieren würde ;
> 
> ...



Hat alles geklappt. Danke! 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen benutzt ihr? Bei mir kam irgendwas mit 5,3k raus mit standart Einstellungen.






Steht doch auf den Bildern mit drauf. 

Extrem HD Einstellung. und Start.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> 1690 MHz... den Chip hätte ich gerne auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich


----------



## zukosan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JonnyFaust schrieb:


> 1690 MHz... den Chip hätte ich gerne auch



bei meinem Schwager mit exakt den gleichen Teilen und Karte, schaffe ich leider auch nur 1562Mhz. Aber dennoch ein guter Wert. Meine scheint sozusagen der 6er im ChipLotto gewesen zu sein.


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hat ich gerade nen Schock, beim Benchen kamen bunte Artefakte die bei Diablo 3 dann auch bei standart Takt kamen, neustart und alles wieder normal.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> PCI-Express-Lanes der Core i7-5820K eine x16-x8-x4-Konfiguration


Hätte ja sein können, dass die 730 versucht mit x16 zu laufen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins zu Vergleich.


Nützt nur nix, wenn dann solltest du mal Valley durchlaufen lassen.

Edit:
Oh oh, Doppelpost.
Müde, Bett


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hätte ja sein können, dass die 730 versucht mit x16 zu laufen.



 nene die Karte ist so klein das Sieht lustig aus neben der 980ti und die GT730 ist auch nur knapp 10 cm Lang und brauch nur 2/3 vom Express Anschluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kann man Sie erkennen  den Zwerg.


----------



## Kusarr (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Separate PhysX Karte hilft enorm bei PhysX Berechnungen. auch bei Karten wie der 980ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hätt ich ma ne frage zu:

Würde es sich denn lohnen, zu meiner künftigen 980ti noch eine von meinen 670ern als PhysiX-Karte einzubauen?
Dann würde die doch bspw. sowas wie Hairworks bei Withcer 3 übernehmen?!

In der Theorie müsst ich dann ja mit Hairworks genau so viele FPS haben, wie wenn ich nur die 980ti hätte aber ohne Hairworks.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Kusarr schrieb:


> da hätt ich ma ne frage zu:
> 
> Würde es sich denn lohnen, zu meiner künftigen 980ti noch eine von meinen 670ern als PhysiX-Karte einzubauen?
> Dann würde die doch bspw. sowas wie Hairworks bei Withcer 3 übernehmen?!
> ...



Wenn Hairworks nur PhysX ist ja. zmd, wirkt sich das Positiv auf die FPS aus.


----------



## zukosan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nützt nur nix, wenn dann solltest du mal Valley durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh oh, Doppelpost.
> Müde, Bett



was nützt nix? Das ist das Endergebnis nach durchlaufen aller 26 Passagen. So wie es jeder in dem Heaven Ranking macht, mit exakt den gleichen Einstellungen. Keine Ahnung was du meinst.

Einstellungen erkennt man ja, und welcher Bench es ist auch. Nach EXAKT diesen Forderungen bin ich vorgegangen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/260820-ranking-unigine-heaven-4-0-a.html

Oder meintest du, dass es für euch nicht möglich ist Heaven laufen zu lassen? Dann lad ich mir halt Valley, wenn Heaven für euch nicht geht zum Vergleich...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich meine das in diesem Thread jeder seine valley Werte vergleicht und nicht Heaven.


----------



## zukosan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich meine das in diesem Thread jeder seine valley Werte vergleicht und nicht Heaven.



na dann lad ich mir mal vielleicht Valley... bisher hatten immer nur alle Heaven gewünscht. Naja, dann mal was Neues.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Sofern man die Spannung nicht anrührt gibt es quasi kein Risiko, ich empfehle den ATI Tool zwecks Stabilitätstest, meldet dieser Artefakte den Takt etwas runterdrehen bis das Tool 20 bis 30 Minuten artefaktfrei und stabil ist.


----------



## tharec (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Wie weiter (viel weiter) oben angekündigt, hier also mein Eindruck von meiner Zotac Extreme Amp:

Kühler / Verarbeitung / Extras
Karte wirkt sehr wertig. Ist wirklich groß, lang und schwer. Kühler hat sieben Heatpipes (wenn ich richtig gezählt hab) und deckt auch die SpaWas ab (allerdings ohne direkten Kontakt). 3 Slots müssen für die Karte plus 1-2 Slots für die richtige Luftzufuhr vorhanden sein.
Kartoninhalt ist Standard: Anleitung, zwei 6 zu 8-Pin-Adapter, DVI zu VGA Adapter. Allerdings gewährt Zotac eine auf 5 Jahre erweiterte Herstellergarantie (nach Registrierung). Die meisten werden wohl ihre Karte nicht solange behalten, aber vielleicht erhöht es ja den Wiederverkaufswert. Bei Alternate war auch noch ein Download-Code für Batman Arkham Knight dabei.

Standardtakt, Temperatur und Lautstärke
Auf Werkseinstellungen boostet meine Karte bis 1379 Mhz hoch und bleibt dann bei 1366 stabil. Temperatur ist dann bei Last 67 Grad (bei Anno 2070 70 Grad, Idle 40-55 Grad je nach Dauer), Lüfter bei 50 % = 1400 RPM. Meinen Ersteindruck bzgl. der Lautstärke muss ich revidieren, die Karte ist relativ leise. Allerdings nur wenn man die Lüfterkurve manuell anpasst. Die Werkseinstellung geht hier sehr aggressiv vor, versucht die Temp mit aller Gewalt unter 70 Grad zu halten und erhöht dafür sehr früh die Lüfterdrehzahl > 60%. Dies ist dann schon als Rauschen wahrzunehmen.
Bei 40-50 Prozent der RPM= 1200-1400 kann ich die Karte im geschlossenen Fractal Design Define XL aus dem Grundrauschen eines luftgekühlten PCs allerdings nicht heraushören. Wenn man die Lüfterkurve dahingehend anpasst und 4-5 Grad mehr Wärmeentwicklung in Kauf nimmt, ist die Zotac für eine High-End-Karte angenehm unaufdringlich.
Spulenfiepen konnte ich in Spielen oder Benchmarks nicht wahrnehmen. Allerdings schafft es GFXBench auch die Zotac dazu zu bringen wie eine Horde Meerschweinchen zu quietschen. Das gilt wohl aber für jede Grafikkarte.

Overclocking
Zotac hat wirklich viel getan, damit die Karte ein möglichst großes OC-Potenzial hat. Custom-PCB mit neuer Stromversorgung, zwei 8-Pin-Stromanschlüsse, ein großer, massiver Kühlkörper sowie ein TempTarget von 83 Grad und eine TDP von 390 Watt (zusätzliche 11% in Software wie Afterburner auf 435 Watt insgesamt einstellbar) im Bios hinterlegt. Meiner Meinung nach wird die Zotac damit jeden Chip bis an sein jeweiliges Maximum bringen können. Und damit sind wir auch beim Problem: der GM200 lässt sich grundsätzlich wohl gut übertakten (häufig 14XX MHz zu sehen) setzt aber zusätzliche Spannung nicht gut in zusätzlichen Takt um.
Genau das ist auch bei meinem Chip der Fall. ASIC ist 61,8 %. Ich konnte 1502 MHz Core / 2005 MHz RAM benchmarkstabil bei +35mV erreichen. Zusätzliche Spannung konnte weder den Boost erhöhen noch eine Anhebung des Grundtakts ermöglichen. Von der Ausnutzung des Powertargets bzw. des TDP bin ich dabei noch weit entfernt. Höchstwert für den Stromverbrauch ist in Anno 2070 rund 480 Watt für das Gesamtsystem wobei etwa 330-350 Watt davon auf die Grafikkarte entfallen.
Als Werte für den Dauerbetrieb sehe ich momentan 1490 MHz Boost / 2000 Mhz RAM @ +25 mV als stabil an, längere Tests müssen das aber noch bestätigen.

Fazit
Die Zotac Extreme Amp ist eine feine Karte. Sie verbindet einen großen Kühlkörper, mit gut regelbaren Lüftern sowie einer gigantischen Stromversorgung. Leider werden nur die meisten Chips wohl das volle Potenzial der Karte nicht ausreizen können, da der Chip vorher selbst der taktlimitierende Faktor ist.
Der Kritikpunkt an dem Referenzdesign, dass das Powertarget den Takt limitiert, gilt für die Extreme Amp nicht. Tatsächlich ist ein hohes Powertarget auch notwendig, da Taktraten um die 1500 MHz mit nur leichter Spannungsanhebung bereits zu realen Verbräuchen jenseits der 330 Watt führen und die meisten 980ti-Karten (Referenz oder Custom) für ein solches Powertarget einer Bios-Änderung bedürfen.

Und das bringt mich zur Frage: für wen ist die Zotac Extreme Amp die richtige Customkarte?
- für alle, die nicht selber übertakten möchten, da höchster Werksboosttakt
- für alle, die sichergehen möchten, dass die Karte das OC-Potenzial ihres Chip voll ausreizen kann (ohne selber das Bios ändern zu müssen)
- für alle Zotac-Fans oder diejenigen die auf die 5 Jahre Garantie stehen 
Hier muss man dann entscheiden, ob das einen den Aufpreis von derzeit ca. 75 Euro auf z.B. eine Palit wert ist.

Ich mag die Karte jedenfalls und hoffe, dass sie mir gute Dienste leisten wird bis zum Erscheinen der GTX 1080ti.


----------



## zukosan (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



tharec schrieb:


> ...



sehr schön, aber was denn nun 1490 Boost ODER Core?


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Mm ok, ich habe jetzt angst das meine
> Evga acx2.0 auch solche macken von sich gibt
> Wie ich hier die probleme lese seit 10 letzte seiten



welche macken denn? ich sehe garkeine macken.. ich sehe einen der sagt sie fiept (sagt er bei jeder) und sehe einen der sagt seine wird zu warm (ist eine msi) ... wie man eine palit kaufen kann weis ich wirklich nicht. Aber du kannst mir ja wenn du lust hast mal sagen warum du ständig bei deiner karte angst vor irgendwas hast .. erst hast du angst sie bringt zu wenig fps, dann hast du angst der monitor ist zu schlecht und dann hast du angst das eine evga acx 2.0 von der hier fast durchgehend gute erfahrungen gepostet wurden auch probleme hat .. dabei hast du einen hersteller der dir sofort eine  neue karte gibt wenn auch nur ein fizelchen nicht passt ..

Ich verstehs wirklich nicht


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Angekommen.


----------



## TSR2000 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

@ Hannes: da hast Du aber Glück gehabt...
Ich habe leider das selbe Pech wie Gromir. Ich habe Mittwoch Nachmittag bestellt, bekam auch ziemlich schnell die Versandbestätigung per Mail, aber seit dem hängt die Bestellung im Status "Daten elektronisch übermittelt"...
Ich habe gestern per Mail nachgefragt, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. Es hieß, sofort lieferbar... Na mal sehen.
Und wir warten, und wir warten, ja wir warten.............


----------



## tharec (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



zukosan schrieb:


> sehr schön, aber was denn nun 1490 Boost ODER Core?



Boost.


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Ich habe gerade 37 Beiträge reines OT aussortiert und ausgeblendet und das nur auf den letzten 10 Seiten.
Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen ob ich diesen Thread nicht direkt schließen sollte. (Das muss bei der Masse an Beiträgen erst geprüft werden)

Die Karten habe ich jetzt mal stecken lassen.


Bitte ab jetzt wieder zum Thema kommen.


----------



## defPlaya (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Kann dieser Chat nicht in ein Gtx 980 ti laberchat umgewandelt werden? Ist doch Sinnvoller.


----------



## LMarini (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Angekommen.



Glückwunsch. 

Wie läuft sie?



tharec schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die ausführlich Stellungnahme. Dann wird es wahrscheinlich doch die Zotac.


----------



## S754 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Kann dieser Chat nicht in ein Gtx 980 ti laberchat umgewandelt werden? Ist doch Sinnvoller.



Ich war schon auf Seite ~100 Dafür, dass dieser Thread in "GTX 980ti Laberthread" umbenannt wird.


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Das ist er doch eh schon 
Aber hier soll es nicht um (Monitor-)Kaufberatung, VR-Brillen etc. gehen.
Solange sich eure Beiträge um die 980Ti bzw. ähnliche GPU´s (Vergleiche) drehen ist alles gut.


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



> Die Karten habe ich jetzt mal stecken lassen.
> 
> 
> Bitte ab jetzt wieder zum Thema kommen.



Danke 





defPlaya schrieb:


> Kann dieser Chat nicht in ein Gtx 980 ti laberchat umgewandelt werden? Ist doch Sinnvoller.



Wäre ne Idee. Hat ja mit dem Erst-Post langsam nix zu tun.

BTT: 1509/4000 sind das höchste der Gefühle mit dem erhöhten PT im Bios. Sollte aber reichen ^^

Da kann ich langsam meinen Sig ändern. Das Kärtchen bleibt in der Familie!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> 
> Wie läuft sie?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab sie noch nicht eingebaut.
Ich muss da noch warten.


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2015)

Titel wurde umbenannt.
Dies aber bitte nicht als Freikarte für OT / Spam verstehen.

Weiter gehts


----------



## MfDoom (11. Juli 2015)

Meine Palit zieht übertaktet (Boost 1449-1464)  1,224V und @Stock mit Powertarget auf Max. 1,187V. Asic liegt bei 69,9%.


----------



## LMarini (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab sie noch nicht eingebaut.
> Ich muss da noch warten.



Ok. Schade 

Dann warte ich noch. Müsste eh für meine Prüfungen lernen


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Meine Palit zieht übertaktet (Boost 1449-1464)  1,224V und @Stock mit Powertarget auf Max. 1,187V. Asic liegt bei 69,9%.



Wir haben halt beide nicht den besten Asic-Wert. Hatte hier mal ne GTX 970 von Palit mit nem ASIC von 87%. Die hat ohne Probleme auf 1590 MHz geboostet. Leider heftigtes Spulenfiepen.

Falls du ans Limit gehen willst lass die Lüfter auf 100% laufen. Kannst sogar zusehen wie der Takt von 72°C immer höher geht bis 55°C ^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



LMarini schrieb:


> Ok. Schade
> 
> Dann warte ich noch. Müsste eh für meine Prüfungen lernen



Ich kann gerade nichts sehen -- Netzhautablösung und nachfolgend Augen OP. 
Dahere kann ich keine filigranen Arbeiten machen, wie Grafikkarten umbauen, und muss warten, bis ein Bekannter heute kommt. Der macht das dann für mich und dann kann ich die Karte mal testen.


----------



## LMarini (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade nichts sehen -- Netzhautablösung und nachfolgend Augen OP.
> Dahere kann ich keine filigranen Arbeiten machen, wie Grafikkarten umbauen, und muss warten, bis ein Bekannter heute kommt. Der macht das dann für mich und dann kann ich die Karte mal testen.



Ok gut. Das ist natürlich ein Grund. Gute Besserung. 

Ich warte einfach und lerne mal.


----------



## Taonris (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade nichts sehen -- Netzhautablösung und nachfolgend Augen OP.
> Dahere kann ich keine filigranen Arbeiten machen, wie Grafikkarten umbauen, und muss warten, bis ein Bekannter heute kommt. Der macht das dann für mich und dann kann ich die Karte mal testen.



Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Und viel Spaß mit deiner TI. Ich hoffe dass das Ganze dich beim Zocken nicht zu sehr beeinflusst.

MfG


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

So bin den Thread nochmal durchgegangen und habe nicht einen (technische Probleme ausgenommen) Taktkrüppel entdeckt. Egal welcher ASIC, egal welche Karte, jeder Chip ging bisher auf 1400Mhz + ... 
Ist doch aber auch schön, dass man sich ziemlich sicher sein kann mit seiner 980Ti gute Taktraten erreichen zu können 

@Threshold 

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ok gut. Das ist natürlich ein Grund. Gute Besserung.
> 
> Ich warte einfach und lerne mal.





marluk0205 schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Und viel Spaß mit deiner TI. Ich hoffe dass das Ganze dich beim Zocken nicht zu sehr beeinflusst.
> 
> MfG





Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> So bin den Thread nochmal durchgegangen und habe nicht einen (technische Probleme ausgenommen) Taktkrüppel entdeckt. Egal welcher ASIC, egal welche Karte, jeder Chip ging bisher auf 1400Mhz + ...
> Ist doch aber auch schön, dass man sich ziemlich sicher sein kann mit seiner 980Ti gute Taktraten erreichen zu können
> 
> @Threshold
> ...



Ich danke euch. 
Sobald die Karte drin ist, gibt es die ersten Infos. Ich bin auch neugierig, wie laut sie unter Last ist und wie heiß sie wird.+


Jetzt etwas ab vom Thema, aber ich will das mal kurz erwähnen.
Bei mir hat sich die Netzhaut aufgrund von massiv vielen Löchern in der Netzhaut gelöst. Einfach so, ohne Vorzeichen. Keine Schmerzen, gar nichts.
Daher als Tipp: Geht ruhig mal zum Augenarzt und lasst euch durchchecken. Egal wie alt ihr seit, sowas kann jeden treffen.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, bin atm selbst ja 4füssig unterwegs und erwarte nun sehnsüchtig den DHL Mann am Dienstag (Karte Nr. 2 bereits im Versand )


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

@OT
Absolut korrekt. Auch den Augendruck sollte man einmal im Jahr testen lassen. 
Das kann nicht schaden und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als sein Leben lang herumzulaufen wie ich ohne Brille (mehr als -7 dioptrien). (ergo ziemlich undeutlich)

@T

Die inno3D scheint massive Probleme mit Spulenfiepen zu haben, heute morgen erfahren, dass 2 Bekannte ihre zurück geschickt haben. Incl. Abductee und JoM79 (glaube das Coil Whine war bei denen der Rückgabegrund) sind das schon 4 inno3D Karten die deswegen retourniert wurden.
(Von 6 Leuten von denen ich aus dem Kopf weis- Incl mir- 4 wegen Spulenfiepen zurück ist schon heftig. Und meine war was das anging ja auch etwas belastet)


----------



## HannesSolo (11. Juli 2015)

So meine Palit Super Jetstream eingebaut und kurz mal angetestet. Karte hat ne Asic von 71% und boostet mit 1354 stock bei 1,187 Volt.
Bleibt schön Kühl und macht auch keine ungewöhnlichen Geräusche bis jetzt. Ist auch nicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören. Mein Problem ist das der Afterburner einen Takt von 595mhz anzeigt und eine max. volt von 0,887 oder so. In GPZ-Z zeigt mir die richtigen Werte an. Woran kann das liegen.
PS: Der Kühler macht einen Super Job ist aber die Lamellen sind ja sowas von dünn da darf man ja kaum drankommen da sind die schon verbogen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Verdammt ich hör das Spulenfiepen jetzt doch auch durchs Gehäuse  
Hatte gestern wohl für meine Verhältnisse taube Ohren... Ach verdammt  
Ich will die Karte nicht zurück schicken aber.... menno


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Das hört sich ja echt blöd an.
Steht das Case denn nah bei dir?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Verdammt ich hör das Spulenfiepen jetzt doch auch durchs Gehäuse
> Hatte gestern wohl für meine Verhältnisse taube Ohren... Ach verdammt
> Ich will die Karte nicht zurück schicken aber.... menno


dan versiegel di spulen mit harz oder ähnlichen hat pcgh doch mal getestet....kein wundermitel aber durchaus leiser...
auch wen dabei di garanti flöten geht^^


----------



## LMarini (11. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> So meine Palit Super Jetstream eingebaut und kurz mal angetestet. Karte hat ne Asic von 71% und boostet mit 1354 stock bei 1,187 Volt.
> Bleibt schön Kühl und macht auch keine ungewöhnlichen Geräusche bis jetzt. Ist auch nicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören. Mein Problem ist das der Afterburner einen Takt von 595mhz anzeigt und eine max. volt von 0,887 oder so. In GPZ-Z zeigt mir die richtigen Werte an. Woran kann das liegen.
> PS: Der Kühler macht einen Super Job ist aber die Lamellen sind ja sowas von dünn da darf man ja kaum drankommen da sind die schon verbogen.



Soweit ich weiß, liest der Ab falsch aus. Soll mit nem Neustadt behoben sein.


----------



## pascha953 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Meine geht auf 1390 MHz, taktet manchmal runter auf 1380 MHz und dann wieder hoch


----------



## HannesSolo (11. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Soweit ich liest der Ab falsch aus. Soll mit nem Neustadt behoben sein.



Versuch ich dann gleich mal.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> So meine Palit Super Jetstream eingebaut und kurz mal angetestet. Karte hat ne Asic von 71% und boostet mit 1354 stock bei 1,187 Volt.
> Bleibt schön Kühl und macht auch keine ungewöhnlichen Geräusche bis jetzt. Ist auch nicht aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören. Mein Problem ist das der Afterburner einen Takt von 595mhz anzeigt und eine max. volt von 0,887 oder so. In GPZ-Z zeigt mir die richtigen Werte an. Woran kann das liegen.
> PS: Der Kühler macht einen Super Job ist aber die Lamellen sind ja sowas von dünn da darf man ja kaum drankommen da sind die schon verbogen.



Gute Werte! Wie heiß wird deine bei 15min Anno 2070 Bäumchenparade?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja echt blöd an.
> Steht das Case denn nah bei dir?



Direkt neben mir vlt 60cm Abstand auf dem Tisch, klar dass man das dann gut hört  
Aber es nervt mich einfach ich will kein Spulenfiepen aber die Karte zurück geben will ich auch nicht... Naja mal sehen was ich mache.


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich auf meine evga 980ti acx2.0
Eine wakü setze kann ich höher takten oder?
Und habt ihr Links für gute Waküs?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meine evga 980ti acx2.0
> Eine wakü setze kann ich höher takten oder?
> Und habt ihr Links für gute Waküs?


öhm NEIN... höher takten jaein...meistens aber mus nicht... komt drauf an wi gut deine graka mit den niedrigeren temps skalirt... verspreche dir aber keine welten steigerung davon.... der eine kann 13mhz mehr anlegen...der andere 50mhz oder mehr... komt auf di gpu an...bei manchen bringts vom oc potenzial her garnix....also daher...ich würde es nicht so veralgemeinern


----------



## HannesSolo (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gute Werte! Wie heiß wird deine bei 15min Anno 2070 Bäumchenparade?


Was muss ich da einstellen? Bäumchenparade!!!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Gerade bei GM200 bringt Wasserkühlung eher keine signifikant höheren Taktraten.


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> öhm NEIN... höher takten jaein...meistens aber mus nicht... komt drauf an wi gut deine graka mit den niedrigeren temps skalirt... verspreche dir aber keine welten steigerung davon.... der eine kann 13mhz mehr anlegen...der andere 50mhz oder mehr... komt auf di gpu an...bei manchen bringts vom oc potenzial her garnix....also daher...ich würde es nicht so veralgemeinern



Mhmm ok.. Und was hätte ich sonnst für vorteile mit wakü


----------



## HannesSolo (11. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Versuch ich dann gleich mal.


Ja alles gut Neustart hat das Problem behoben. Danke.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

niedrigere temps... wen man richtig dimensioniert ne leisere külung.... und  ei nem gescheiden fullcover kühler keine angst mehr das dir di spawas beim oc abfackeln^^


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meine evga 980ti acx2.0
> Eine wakü setze kann ich höher takten oder?
> Und habt ihr Links für gute Waküs?



Wenn du eine ASIC von 80 oder höher hast sollte die Karte unter wasser mit Erhöhung der Voltage auch mehr Takt schaffen.

Allerdings solltest du keine 1600-1700+ Mhz erwarten.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Was muss ich da einstellen? Bäumchenparade!!!



Relativ simpel, neues Endlosspiel starten und nix tun außer an die Insel ranzoomen, um möglichst viele Bäumchen im Bild zu haben. Jagd bei mir die GPU Last auf 99% hoch


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn du eine ASIC von 80 oder höher hast sollte die Karte unter wasser mit Erhöhung der Voltage auch mehr Takt schaffen.


du weist aber auch das di asic werte nicht viel ausagen ne?
bei 50% funktioniert...bei den restlichen 50% nicht... deswegen halte ich von diesen werten echt ned viel.... hab schon asic 90%+ gesehen di unter waser kein mhz mehr schaften


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

Ok, und mit wieviel € kann man so rechnen für eine wakü auf die graka


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn du eine ASIC von 80 oder höher hast sollte die Karte unter wasser mit Erhöhung der Voltage auch mehr Takt schaffen.
> 
> Allerdings solltest du keine 1600-1700+ Mhz erwarten.



Das Max sollte so bei 1550Mhz liegen, dass sind 7% mehr als 1450Mhz@ Air... Dafür würde ich keine Wakü kaufen. Wenn eine da ist, kein Problem. Wenn man niedrige Temps will, kein Ding. Aber sonnst  Und so eine Wakü ist preislich ja auch kein Pappenstiel.

@Noxxphox 
​Es geht ja um den Gm200 oder ?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

kp komt drauf an ob de rrst von der wakü schon bestet? sry bin mit tapatalk on..sehr keine signaturen fals es da drin stet....

der fulcover... hm 100-170... obwohl ich rate spar daran nicht... di biligen haben oft schlechte bis keine spawakülung


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> du weist aber auch das di asic werte nicht viel ausagen ne?
> bei 50% funktioniert...bei den restlichen 50% nicht... deswegen halte ich von diesen werten echt ned viel.... hab schon asic 90%+ gesehen di unter waser kein mhz mehr schaften



Unter wasser und LN2 galt in der Vergangenheit auch das Gegenteil. Je niedriger die ASIC desto besser war das OC Ergebnis bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen, besonders unter LN2. Seit Maxwell scheint das genau anders herum zu sein, seltsamerweise.

Lies dir dazu mal die Aussage von K|ngp|n durch, die hier schon zig mal gepostet wurde.
(Ich behaupte er weiß genau wovon er redet  )

STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

gibt aber auch eine extremübertakter di genau das gegenteil sagen...
sprich wir sind am ausgangspunkt das es pro und contra gibt und der wert im endefekt nichts über den chip so wirklich ausagt
und mkr war das durchaus bekant... aber man hat eben auch das gegenteil gelesen....
ich denke das der wert nach wi vor eine richtung geben kan wo das potenzial hingeht.... aber eine genaue ausage bzw versprechen kan er ned geben... weil eben jeder chip n unikat ist


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ok, und mit wieviel € kann man so rechnen für eine wakü auf die graka




100€ nur für den EK Fullcover Block (natürlich mit Spawa Kühlung...)


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> kp komt drauf an ob de rrst von der wakü schon bestet? sry bin mit tapatalk on..sehr keine signaturen fals es da drin stet....
> 
> der fulcover... hm 100-170... obwohl ich rate spar daran nicht... di biligen haben oft schlechte bis keine spawakülung


Ich habe nichts mit wakü bis jetzt. 
Acx2.0 980ti
Noiseblocker pl2 pk2 im gehäuse 
Corsair carbide air540 gehäuse
Und noctua nhd15

Das wäre mein erstes mal mit wakü, würde es gerne langsamm mal machen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

@Synner so ~500€ kann man für die Wakü (nur Grafikkarte) schon rechnen.


----------



## LMarini (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ok, und mit wieviel € kann man so rechnen für eine wakü auf die graka



Wenn du eine komplette Wäkü zusammen bauen willst. Nur für die GPU musst min 450€ rechnen. Wenn du denn rest schon hast, dann kostet eine Fullcoverblock von EK zB. bisschen was über 100€.



HannesSolo schrieb:


> Ja alles gut Neustart hat das Problem behoben. Danke.



Gut ��
Dann kannst durchstarten .


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

450-500€ nur graka mhm gut dann belasse ich es erstmal bei acx2.0 etc
Der airflow vom gehäuse soll ja sowieso ganz gut sein


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Das passt schon die ACX Kühler sind ja wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> gibt aber auch eine extremübertakter di genau das gegenteil sagen...
> sprich wir sind am ausgangspunkt das es pro und contra gibt und der wert im endefekt nichts über den chip so wirklich ausagt
> und mkr war das durchaus bekant... aber man hat eben auch das gegenteil gelesen....
> ich denke das der wert nach wi vor eine richtung geben kan wo das potenzial hingeht.... aber eine genaue ausage bzw versprechen kan er ned geben... weil eben jeder chip n unikat ist



Ich kann diesbezüglich nur sagen das meine letzten 3 Karten, alle mit ner ASIC um die 70, sich unter wasser weit besser OCen ließen als unter Luft. 
Auf meiner derzeitig noch verbauten 290 sind unter Luft keine 1120 MHz drin gewesen, unter wasser sind es 1250 Benchstable.
Ein ähnliches Bild bei der Vorgängerkarte. 
Prinzipiell richtig, der ASIC wert ist keine Garantie aber oft ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Dafür spricht auch das 970er OC wunder hier aus dem Forum mit ner ASIC von über 90 und 1750 MHz unter Luft.



Synner schrieb:


> 450-500€ nur graka mhm gut dann belasse ich es erstmal bei acx2.0 etc
> Der airflow vom gehäuse soll ja sowieso ganz gut sein



450-500 liegen eher bei CPU + Graka an.

Nur für die Graka liegst du eher bei 250 bis 300.
Je nachdem was du genau kaufst.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Ist das billiger geworden ? 
Oder will ich immer nur zu dicke Waküs


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist das billiger geworden ?
> Oder will ich immer nur zu dicke Waküs



Wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an was du kaufst. Klar, kannst es völlig übertrieben, Mora3, dual D5, FrozenQ AGB, 150€ Sinnfrei CPU Kühler, Anschlüsse für 10€ das Stück, 19/13er Schläuche und aquaero mit allem Pipapo. Da legste schnell weit über 500€ auf den Tisch.

Meistens reichen aber günstige Teile mehr als aus.


----------



## HannesSolo (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gute Werte! Wie heiß wird deine bei 15min Anno 2070 Bäumchenparade?


So habs mal angetestet: Karte wird max. 73 Grad heiss bei mir.


----------



## InfinityGuard (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



SlapJack schrieb:


> Dann steig ich nach Eifrigem Mitlesen auch mal ein.
> 
> Hast du noch mehr FPS Zahlen für 4k? ...



@1471mhz
Witcher 3
2160p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 30-35fps
1440p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 55-60fps
1440p: all max hairworks on: 45-55fps . Gegen 10 Wölfe 34fps.

Gta5:
2160p: all max,0x msaa, advance off:55-60fps
2160p: all max,2x msaa, advance off:40-45fps
2160p: all max,0x msaa, advance on: 40-50fps


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ok, und mit wieviel € kann man so rechnen für eine wakü auf die graka



Aquatuning

Hohe Komponentenqualität, geringe Laustärke, hohe Kühlleistung.


----------



## CptSam (11. Juli 2015)

hihi meine Super Jetstream ist da   war n bissle komisch als ich im augenwinkel gesehn habe wie die lüfter aufhören zu drehen^^  erstmal durch 4k jagen und gucken ob sie wirklich überfordert ist


----------



## InfinityGuard (11. Juli 2015)

CptSam schrieb:


> hihi meine Super Jetstream ist da   war n bissle komisch als ich im augenwinkel gesehn habe wie die lüfter aufhören zu drehen^^  erstmal durch 4k jagen und gucken ob sie wirklich überfordert ist


Oc clock mit benches pls


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Direkt neben mir vlt 60cm Abstand auf dem Tisch, klar dass man das dann gut hört
> Aber es nervt mich einfach ich will kein Spulenfiepen aber die Karte zurück geben will ich auch nicht... Naja mal sehen was ich mache.



Dann hilft nur ein anderer Kühler und somit andere Temperaturen, die das verhindern, oder das kommt von einer Hardware Komponente. Kann gut sein, dass irgendwas das Fiepen auf der Karte auslöst.
Oder eben das Case auf den Boden stellen.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Relativ simpel, neues Endlosspiel starten und nix tun außer an die Insel ranzoomen, um möglichst viele Bäumchen im Bild zu haben. Jagd bei mir die GPU Last auf 99% hoch



Das war bei 1404 schon so, dass die Bäume massiv Leistung gekostet haben.
Einfach mal abreißen.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> So habs mal angetestet: Karte wird max. 73 Grad heiss bei mir.



Merci. Na geil, da hab ich ja nen Montagsmodell ohne Wärmeleitpaste erwischt oda was? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war bei 1404 schon so, dass die Bäume massiv Leistung gekostet haben.
> Einfach mal abreißen.



Nix da, die wiegen sich so sanft hin und her


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Alles andere dauert mir jetzt zu lange. Die Classified war zwar schön anzusehen, aber solche Probleme hatte ich ja noch nie mit einer Karte.



Ist das bei dir jetzt ein Einzelfall gewesen oder hatte EVGA dazu noch was gesagt? Sofern du jetzt deswegen nachgefragt hast, versteht sich.
Denn so schlecht kann eine auf OC ausgelegte Karte ja einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

im hwl kanst du schlechte classies und kingibs bei bedarf umtauschen lasen wen sie deine bedürfnisd (im realitätnahmen bereich) nicht erfüllen... beim evga dominik oder jakob...einer von den namen war der ausm hwl^^
aber einfach ne andere classi nehmen? rma? wiso gleich ne anddere karte? jeder kan mal ne schlechte  erwischen


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Mal sehen, welche leise Kühllösung ich mir zusammenfriemel.



https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html das draufmachen und du hast ruhe .. bei evga benötigst du die vram kühler nicht von rajintek da eine baseplate verbaut ist.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Merci. Na geil, da hab ich ja nen Montagsmodell ohne Wärmeleitpaste erwischt oda was? .



darfst du nicht vergleichen. frag ihn was er spielt und wie er testet.. dann testet ihr beide auf gleichen einstellungen und vergleicht eure werte mit screenshot .. dann findest du vielleicht den fehler besser bei dir. Wenn es überhaupt einen gibt. Wichtig wäre auch was er so an kühlung hat.

Du musst dir keinen >Kopf  machen wenn einer weniger temp hat als du, wenn ich schreibe ich hab unter last 65 grad sagt das auch nix aus da ich nen morpheus verbaut habe


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die haben noch nicht geantwortet (auch nicht wild, habe ja gestern erst angefragt).
> Ich habe einfach die Lust dran verloren. Ich habe ja viel versucht: Afterburner und Precission, Bios im Tweaker (der braucht wohl mal wieder eine neue Version). Dann hat mir die Karte ja die Soundkarte im System getötet. System neu aufgesetzt, AB und Precission verursachten noch immer bei geringstem MHz-Plus den Grafikkartentreiberabsturz, Sound ging wieder, dafür bekam ich das Buzzing der evga als Rückkopplung über die Soundkarte direkt in meine Kopfhörer. Gut zu hören bei jedem getesteten Spiel.
> Da habe ich dann direkt den Spaß an der teuren Classified (mit dhl-express gute 870€) verloren.
> Ich hoffe schwer, dass das nur ein Einzelfall war.
> ...



Merkwürdig das du jetzt mit 3 Varianten schon Probleme hattest


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Achso, hast du ein gehäuse mit sichtfenster oder warum entspricht es nicht deinem wunsch? Ich glaube wenn es noch schön aussehen soll musst du entweder ne wakü nehmen oder den arctic accellero extreme iv. Der sieht auch ganz ordentlich aus. 

Morpheus bekommt eigentlich den Kühlpreis nicht den Schönheitspreis


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die haben noch nicht geantwortet (auch nicht wild, habe ja gestern erst angefragt).
> Ich habe einfach die Lust dran verloren. Ich habe ja viel versucht: Afterburner und Precission, Bios im Tweaker (der braucht wohl mal wieder eine neue Version). Dann hat mir die Karte ja die Soundkarte im System getötet. System neu aufgesetzt, AB und Precission verursachten noch immer bei geringstem MHz-Plus den Grafikkartentreiberabsturz, Sound ging wieder, dafür bekam ich das Buzzing der evga als Rückkopplung über die Soundkarte direkt in meine Kopfhörer. Gut zu hören bei jedem getesteten Spiel.
> Da habe ich dann direkt den Spaß an der teuren Classified (mit dhl-express gute 870€) verloren.
> Ich hoffe schwer, dass das nur ein Einzelfall war.
> ...



tut mir sehr Leid für dich. 
Ich hoffe, dass du mit der nächsten Karte mehr Glück hast.

Ich warte noch und schau mir dann die Strix an. Mal schauen, ob die was kann oder ob Asus nur mit heißer Luft handelt. 
Am Ende warten dann alle Asus Fans auf die Matrix oder so.


----------



## SlapJack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> @1471mhz
> Witcher 3
> 2160p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 30-35fps
> 1440p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 55-60fps
> ...



Hast du bei Witcher 3 @4k auch mal mit Hairworks probiert? 

Die Werte klingen auf jedenfall super . Denke zusammen mit G-Sync sollte das absolut kein Problem sein und zum Spielen absolut reichen. 

Hast du noch mehr Infos über deine Karte? ASCI-Wert Taktrate etc?  Vielen dank schon mal für die Infos


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Wieso bist du nicht direkt über evga gegangen und hast dir den ganzen stress erspart ? Wenn du bei denen eine RMA gemacht hättest, hättest eine neue karte bekommen originalverpackt und den weg das widerrufs nicht gehen müssen.



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Gta5:
> 2160p: all max,0x msaa, advance off:55-60fps
> 2160p: all max,2x msaa, advance off:40-45fps
> 2160p: all max,0x msaa, advance on: 40-50fps



Hmm, gibt es dazu ein Bild mit afterburner oder so an welcher stelle und ob wirklich die Einstellungen so sind ? 55 - 60 fps auf 4K ohne AA auf alles max (inkl gras??) in gta 5 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bei einer gtx 980ti Wäre cool wenn du mal nen Bild von der stelle hast oder gar weitere Infos dazu, dann könnte ich das mal mit meiner vergleichen. Die schafft 1490 Mhz.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Kennt ihr schon den? Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Review - Introduction


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die SC mit Bp wurde direkt von ihrer Seite bestellt und gerade weil ich den Kühler bei dieser umbauen und die Karte übertakten möchte, bleibt mir ja nur evga, wenn ich die Garantie behalten will (was bei eine 980Ti ja gar nicht mal so schlecht wäre, denn preislich ist sie ja schon etwas knackiger).



ich bin deshalb auch über stepup gegangen, weil ich jetzt noch fast 5 jahre garantie auf meiner gtx 980ti habe und fast alle freiheiten.. das ist einfach super


----------



## Kusarr (11. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon den? Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Review - Introduction



jup ... die Palit is glaub echt die beste Karte. Hatt ich am Anfang null aufm Schirm.
Meine Erwartungen in die Zotac Extreme und Asus Strix waren groß, aber vor allem die Strix is echt ne Enttäuschung was Temps und Lautstärke angeht


----------



## SlapJack (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> bei evga benötigst du die vram kühler nicht von rajintek da eine baseplate verbaut ist.
> 
> Du musst dir keinen >Kopf  machen wenn einer weniger temp hat als du, wenn ich schreibe ich hab unter last 65 grad sagt das auch nix aus da ich nen morpheus verbaut habe



Wie hoch ist den deine Graka mit dem Verbauten GPU Kühler + Lüfter? Besonders groß bzw. hoch sieht der auf den Bildern nicht aus. Wenn der so viel effektiver ist wundert es ja fast das Palit oder EVGA nicht was ähnlich gutes verbaut bekommen oder täuscht die größe auf dem Bild so?


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2015)

Also ... Morpheus trifft EVGA 980ti sc (ref.Modell) Mit den WLPads konnte ich sogar den großen VRM Kühler anbringen. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die VRM Temperatur zu kontrollieren?

Ach so nur mal zum Spaß. Vorher 70°C nun 45°C bei Metro2033


----------



## SlapJack (11. Juli 2015)

Können die kleineren (Ram?) Kühler rund um die GPU auch so gedreht werden dass sie alle in eine Richtung zeigen? Wär super wenn du noch ein Bild von der Fertig zusammen gebauten karte hättest. Danke


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



InfinityGuard schrieb:


> @1471mhz
> Witcher 3
> 2160p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 30-35fps
> 1440p: all max, no msaa, hairworks off: 55-60fps
> ...


Bei diesen FPS zahlen hab ich angst die 
Asus Rog Swift wqhd zu holen. Zur 980Ti
Mhmm


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

so sieht es aus ..... kleine Änderung zum Bild. Mußte aus dem 1. BIld die 2 eingekreisten Kühler durch flache ersetzen. Pipes störten.

Drehen na,ja, die Kühlerchen sind 1,3 x 1,5 cm. (1,5 cm Rippenseite) Müßte aber trotzdem gehen.


----------



## DummBazz (11. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ach so nur mal zum Spaß. Vorher 70°C nun 45°C bei Metro2033



schöne temps 
passt der auch in eine custom wie g1 oder nur für ref´s?


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Bei diesen FPS zahlen hab ich angst die
> Asus Rog Swift wqhd zu holen. Zur 980Ti
> Mhmm



Weiß du was ? 

wie wäre es für dich wenn du dir eine PS4 oder Xone kaufst,  

kein Fiepen, keine  FPS Problem , kein Übertaktung. 

dann brauchst keine Angst mehr haben, da läuft alles drauf.  

Du bist dir mit allem recht unsicher hab ich das Gefühl und ich weiß nicht ob du schon bereit bist bei den Größen mit zu Spielen.  

bitte diesen Post nicht ganz so erst nehmen


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> darfst du nicht vergleichen. frag ihn was er spielt und wie er testet.. dann testet ihr beide auf gleichen einstellungen und vergleicht eure werte mit screenshot .. dann findest du vielleicht den fehler besser bei dir. Wenn es überhaupt einen gibt. Wichtig wäre auch was er so an kühlung hat.
> 
> Du musst dir keinen >Kopf  machen wenn einer weniger temp hat als du, wenn ich schreibe ich hab unter last 65 grad sagt das auch nix aus da ich nen morpheus verbaut habe



Schon, aber wenn ich das Quote von HannesSolo les, dümpelt seine bei 73° rum, wohl ohne sich nennenswert zu drosseln. Meine liegt im gleichen Szenario Anno2070 bei 1202Mhz und 83°C



HannesSolo schrieb:


> So habs mal angetestet: Karte wird max. 73 Grad heiss bei mir.






Duvar schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon den? Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Review - Introduction



Danke für den Link. Sollte Nr. 2 von MSI nicht taugen, wird die dritte ne Palit werden


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> so sieht es aus ..... kleine Änderung zum Bild. Mußte aus dem 1. BIld die 2 eingekreisten Kühler durch flache ersetzen. Pipes störten.
> 
> Drehen na,ja, die Kühlerchen sind 1,3 x 1,5 cm. (1,5 cm Rippenseite) Müßte aber trotzdem gehen.



Die Karte wird durchbiegen und das grenzt für mich schon an Vergewaltigung


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Bei diesen FPS zahlen hab ich angst die
> Asus Rog Swift wqhd zu holen. Zur 980Ti
> Mhmm



Keine Angst, WQHD ist perfekt für die Ti


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Und für die nächste Karte in 1-2 Jahren, ist dann WQHD immer noch perfekt?


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Also ... Morpheus trifft EVGA 980ti sc (ref.Modell) Mit den WLPads konnte ich sogar den großen VRM Kühler anbringen.



wieso das? ist auf der ref von evga keine baseplate drauf ?



SlapJack schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist den deine Graka mit dem Verbauten GPU Kühler + Lüfter? Besonders groß bzw. hoch sieht der auf den Bildern nicht aus. Wenn der so viel effektiver ist wundert es ja fast das Palit oder EVGA nicht was ähnlich gutes verbaut bekommen oder täuscht die größe auf dem Bild so?



das täuscht schon.. die grafkkarte ist bei mir gut 3,5 slots hoch .. bei einem sli system ist sowas nicht möglich.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und für die nächste Karte in 1-2 Jahren, ist dann WQHD immer noch perfekt?



Naja, in der Regel steigen die Anforderungen der jeweils neusten Spiele (auf Anschlag) schneller als die Hardware mit Single-Grafikkarten liefern kann. So gesehen rechne ich mit meinem G-Sync/Freesync 21:9 Monitor um 2017/2018. 
Die aktuelle Ti ist mit Ihrer Leistung super für WQHD, in UHD selbst seh ich persönlich noch kein Land, außer man spielt ständig an den Schräubchen rum und bewegt sich zwischen 30-45fps. Wenn z.B. StarCitizen rauskommt, wird die Ti für WQHD wohl nimmer langen, dann muss was neues her


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2015)

Wie wärs dann mal mit einer einfachen Wakü?

Ihr schnallt euch Lüfter drauf die 3 Slot hoch sind. Damit wird alles andere verdeckt...


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Schon, aber wenn ich das Quote von HannesSolo les, dümpelt seine bei 73° rum, wohl ohne sich nennenswert zu drosseln. Meine liegt im gleichen Szenario Anno2070 bei 1202Mhz und 83°C



auch hier nochmal, du vergleichst falsch.. du kannst dich doch nicht auf einen hinweis im forum verlassen der besagt das eine karte nur 73 grad hat während sie bei dir 83 grad hat .. dann musst du eben nachfragen, wo die 73 grad sind und wie sie zustande kommen, was für eine Gehäusebelüftung vorhanden ist usw .. du kannst nicht einfach nur einen solchen wert nehmen und sagen bei deiner karte stimmt etwas nicht. Es gibt doch auch bilder die zeigen das andere karten auch bei 83 grad liegen in spielen.. jetzt nicht auf pcgh, aber pcgh ist ja nicht der nabel der welt. Gibt auch andere Foren.

Um sowas zu vergleichen immer nachfragen, wie ist das spiel (welches überhaupt) eingestellt, wie ist das gehäuse und die belüftung, wie ist die zimmertemperatur usw .. sonst hast du keine relevanten testwerte für dich. mach dir doch nicht solche gedanken. Deshalb will ich auch ein beweisfoto von den 55 - 60 fps in gta 5 auf 4k, das ist ziemlich unglaubwürdig.. da darf man sich einfach nicht drauf verlassen. Wenn ich dann ein bild habe, ist alles okay und man kann damit arbeiten und vergleichen oder gar ein "wow, echt super" ablassen. 

Aber prinzipiell in Foren erstmal anzweifeln und alles beweisen lassen. Das lernt man im laufe der Jahre


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Da man Monitore in der Regel deutlich länger behält, kam für mich nur ein UHD Monitor in Frage, weil ich kein Bock hatte, den Monitor mit natürlich deutlich Verlust zu verkaufen demnächst, aber dass sieht ja jeder anders, der eine mag 144Hz, der andere steht auf max Bildquali etc.


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Weiß du was ?
> 
> wie wäre es für dich wenn du dir eine PS4 oder Xone kaufst,
> 
> ...


Hat nichts mit oben mitspielen zutun oder sowas, ich gebe mehr als 3000€ aus für meine hardware
Deshalb will ich kein fehl move machen mit monitor. Ich hasse laggs, deshalb die fps fragen
Ich hatte bis heute 60hz 1080p 24"ohne irg welche extras, mit 660Ti

Und jetzt sind meine sachen alle auf dem weg. Und als letztes der monitor deshalb meine skeptische art gegenüber dem wqhd.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2015)

@nicyboy  Nein, auf dem ReferenzModell ist Kühlplatte mit dem Kühler verbunden.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Synner schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit oben mitspielen zutun oder sowas, ich gebe mehr als 3000€ aus für meine hardware
> Deshalb will ich kein fehl move machen mit monitor. Ich hasse laggs, deshalb die fps fragen
> Ich hatte bis heute 60hz 1080p 24"ohne irg welche extras, mit 660Ti
> 
> Und jetzt sind meine sachen alle auf dem weg. Und als letztes der monitor deshalb meine skeptische art gegenüber dem wqhd.



Der perfekte Spielermonitor?
Acer XB270HU (TFT-Monitore) Test - Der perfekte Spielermonitor? - GameStar


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

einen kauf wirst du immer bereuen soviel ist sicher. Und alleine die tatsache das du über 3000€ ausgibst für deine hardware sagt mir das du dich nicht sehr gut informiert hast. Da sollte die grafikkarte nicht das größte problem sein oder der monitor .. eine gtx 980ti kommt super mit dem rog swift klar. Sofern man sowas überhaupt brauch.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> auch hier nochmal, du vergleichst falsch.. du kannst dich doch nicht auf einen hinweis im forum verlassen der besagt das eine karte nur 73 grad hat während sie bei dir 83 grad hat .. dann musst du eben nachfragen, wo die 73 grad sind und wie sie zustande kommen, was für eine Gehäusebelüftung vorhanden ist usw .. du kannst nicht einfach nur einen solchen wert nehmen und sagen bei deiner karte stimmt etwas nicht. Es gibt doch auch bilder die zeigen das andere karten auch bei 83 grad liegen in spielen.. jetzt nicht auf pcgh, aber pcgh ist ja nicht der nabel der welt. Gibt auch andere Foren.
> 
> Um sowas zu vergleichen immer nachfragen, wie ist das spiel (welches überhaupt) eingestellt, wie ist das gehäuse und die belüftung, wie ist die zimmertemperatur usw .. sonst hast du keine relevanten testwerte für dich. mach dir doch nicht solche gedanken. Deshalb will ich auch ein beweisfoto von den 55 - 60 fps in gta 5 auf 4k, das ist ziemlich unglaubwürdig.. da darf man sich einfach nicht drauf verlassen. Wenn ich dann ein bild habe, ist alles okay und man kann damit arbeiten und vergleichen oder gar ein "wow, echt super" ablassen.
> 
> Aber prinzipiell in Foren erstmal anzweifeln und alles beweisen lassen. Das lernt man im laufe der Jahre



Ich versteh deine Argumentation und bin bei Angaben zu fps in Auflösung XY zunächst auch skeptisch. Meine Referenz sind aber alle Tests der MSI hier im PCGH Heft, auf Hardwareluxx und in den zahlreichen Testvideos auf youtube. Die Karte sollte sich unter Last unübertaktet nicht den 83° nähern, meine bisherigen Karten an exakt gleicher Position im Gehäuse mit noch höherer Verlustleistung als die aktuellen Maxwells haben dort wunderbar funktioniert bis max. 75°. Ich hab alle Spiele bei mir durchprobiert, egal ob ich jetz in Witcher 3, FC4, ACU oder Anno einfach rumstand, die Temperatur im Afterburner ging steil auf 83 und in gleichem Atemzug die Karte von 1354 runter auf 1228, in Anno auf 1202 und blieb bei 83° stehen. Und wie schon geschrieben, die 83 blieben auch bei 100% Lüfterdrehung stehen. 
Und wenn ich mir manche Bildchen angugg, ist mein Gehäuse sogar aufgeräumter, alle Lüfter drehen sich . Siehe auch beigefügten Screenshot. Das war ACU nach 15min rumstehen bei 100% Lüfter, beginnende Drosselung runter von 1354 Boost.

Die Retoure ist schon beauftragt, ich hoff Nr. 2 trifft scho am Montag ein


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> einen kauf wirst du immer bereuen soviel ist sicher. Und alleine die tatsache das du über 3000€ ausgibst für deine hardware sagt mir das du dich nicht sehr gut informiert hast. Da sollte die grafikkarte nicht das größte problem sein oder der monitor .. eine gtx 980ti kommt super mit dem rog swift klar. Sofern man sowas überhaupt brauch.



3000€ für alles was du denken kannst.
Das passr schon. Wenn du meine hardware beim händler als fertig pc kaufen würdest mit monitor, wärst du easy über 4000€


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine Argumentation und bin bei Angaben zu fps in Auflösung XY zunächst auch skeptisch. Meine Referenz sind aber alle Tests der MSI hier im PCGH Heft, auf Hardwareluxx und in den zahlreichen Testvideos auf youtube. Die Karte sollte sich unter Last unübertaktet nicht den 83° nähern, meine bisherigen Karten an exakt gleicher Position im Gehäuse mit noch höherer Verlustleistung als die aktuellen Maxwells haben dort wunderbar funktioniert bis max. 75°. Ich hab alle Spiele bei mir durchprobiert, egal ob ich jetz in Witcher 3, FC4, ACU oder Anno einfach rumstand, die Temperatur im Afterburner ging steil auf 83 und in gleichem Atemzug die Karte von 1354 runter auf 1228, in Anno auf 1202 und blieb bei 83° stehen. Und wie schon geschrieben, die 83 blieben auch bei 100% Lüfterdrehung stehen.
> Und wenn ich mir manche Bildchen angugg, ist mein Gehäuse sogar aufgeräumter, alle Lüfter drehen sich . Siehe auch beigefügten Screenshot. Das war ACU nach 15min rumstehen bei 100% Lüfter, beginnende Drosselung runter von 1354 Boost.
> 
> Die Retoure ist schon beauftragt, ich hoff Nr. 2 trifft scho am Montag ein



Ich sagte ja nicht das deine karte nicht defekt ist, sondern nur das du nicht alles so anerkennen musst wie es hier steht. Klar wenn die karte nen schuss weg hat dann weg damit, fertig.. keine sache. Vielleicht ist die nächste besser. Was ich allerdings garnicht verstehe, ist warum du 759€ (aktueller stand der msi preise) ausgibst für eine karte wenn du für 739€ eine bessere evga haben kannst oder noch billiger die palit. Wobei ich von der Palit nix halte, der Abverkauf ist auch nicht der renner. Die msi, evga oder gigabyte verkauft sich wesentlich besser



Synner schrieb:


> 3000€ für alles was du denken kannst.
> Das passr schon. Wenn du meine hardware beim händler als fertig pc kaufen würdest mit monitor, wärst du easy über 4000€



glaubst du? ich weis nicht.. für meine vorstellungskraft ist mein pc schon beim maximum für mich und meine sachen haben keine 3000€ gekostet und sind auch nicht schlecht. Klar ich kann damit nicht mit 18k punkten bei firestrike angeben aber das liegt auch zu 90% an der CPU. Reichen tut sie dennoch gg Aber wenn du zufrieden bist mit deinem Kauf ist es vollkommen okay 

@klugscheiser: meine vorstellung beim maximum bezieht sich auf das was ich spiele und mache mit dem rechner, nicht darauf das noch optimierungspotenzial vorhanden ist


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2015)

@×trame90  da biegt nix. 7970, 290x und jetzt 980 nie Probleme damit gehabt. Werde nach einer Woche mal nachschauen / messen. Der Haltepunkt ist auch im vorderen Drittel.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine Argumentation und bin bei Angaben zu fps in Auflösung XY zunächst auch skeptisch. Meine Referenz sind aber alle Tests der MSI hier im PCGH Heft, auf Hardwareluxx und in den zahlreichen Testvideos auf youtube. Die Karte sollte sich unter Last unübertaktet nicht den 83° nähern, meine bisherigen Karten an exakt gleicher Position im Gehäuse mit noch höherer Verlustleistung als die aktuellen Maxwells haben dort wunderbar funktioniert bis max. 75°. Ich hab alle Spiele bei mir durchprobiert, egal ob ich jetz in Witcher 3, FC4, ACU oder Anno einfach rumstand, die Temperatur im Afterburner ging steil auf 83 und in gleichem Atemzug die Karte von 1354 runter auf 1228, in Anno auf 1202 und blieb bei 83° stehen. Und wie schon geschrieben, die 83 blieben auch bei 100% Lüfterdrehung stehen.
> Und wenn ich mir manche Bildchen angugg, ist mein Gehäuse sogar aufgeräumter, alle Lüfter drehen sich . Siehe auch beigefügten Screenshot. Das war ACU nach 15min rumstehen bei 100% Lüfter, beginnende Drosselung runter von 1354 Boost.
> 
> Die Retoure ist schon beauftragt, ich hoff Nr. 2 trifft scho am Montag ein



Was ist das für ein Programm zum auslesen ? der Daten der GPU ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

So, die Super Jetstream ist eingebaut.
Nimmt sich bei der Lautheit nichts mit der Inno, aber sie fiept auf jedenfall viel weniger
Takt ist Stand bei 1316 im Boost und 69°C, habe aber nur kurz Borderlands 2 angezockt.


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi1953  schrieb:


> @×trame90  da biegt nix. 7970, 290x und jetzt 980 nie Probleme damit gehabt. Werde nach einer Woche mal nachschauen / messen. Der Haltepunkt ist auch im vorderen Drittel.



ja jetzt doch noch nicht, das dauert. sehe es doch bei meinen zwei karten mit Wakü. Warte mal ein knappes Jahr


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juli 2015)

Solange habe ich doch meine Karten nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Programm zum auslesen ? der Daten der GPU ?



Das ist der Rivatuner Statistic Server vom MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das ist der Rivatuner Statistic Server vom MSI Afterburner.



Ja hab es gefunden, aber bekomm nur dir FPS angezeigt, finde hier keinen Menüpunkt für die anderen Angaben


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, die Super Jetstream ist eingebaut.
> Nimmt sich bei der Lautheit nichts mit der Inno, aber sie fiept auf jedenfall viel weniger
> Takt ist Stand bei 1316 im Boost und 69°C, habe aber nur kurz Borderlands 2 angezockt.



Fiept die Karte überhaupt ? Oder nur sehr leise ?


----------



## chaotium (11. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja hab es gefunden, aber bekomm nur dir FPS angezeigt, finde hier keinen Menüpunkt für die anderen Angaben



Da brauchst dann zB HWinfo oder Afterburner


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja hab es gefunden, aber bekomm nur dir FPS  angezeigt, finde hier keinen Menüpunkt für die anderen Angaben



Beim Afterburner in die Settings gehen, auf den Reiter Überwachung,  dort dann in der Liste einen Haken vor die jeweils die gewünschten Daten zur Überwachung setzen  und unten den Haken bei "Zeige On Screen Einblendung" setzen (Für jedes gewünschte extra).


----------



## parad0xr (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ti ist mit Ihrer Leistung super für WQHD, in UHD selbst seh ich persönlich noch kein Land, außer man spielt ständig an den Schräubchen rum und bewegt sich zwischen 30-45fps. Wenn z.B. StarCitizen rauskommt, wird die Ti für WQHD wohl nimmer langen, dann muss was neues her



Also meiner Meinung kann man mit einer GTX 980 Ti ruhig auch an UHD denken wenn man nicht unbedingt mehr als 60FPS braucht. Viele vergessen ja auch das durch die UHD Auflösung eine hohe Kantenglättung nichtmehr nötig ist da die Kanten durch die 4fach so hohe Auflösung natürlich auch schon viel besser Aufgelöst sind. Das ergibt sich grade bei Leute die dann 16x Kantenglättung draufhauen unheimlich Leistungsreserven. Darüber hinaus können sich glaube ich einige nicht Vorstellen das ein Witcher in UHD mit Hoch einstellungen für mich einfach durch die Schärfe viel besser aussieht als ein Witcher auf 1440p in Ultra. Das alles sind nur persönliche Meinungen aber mit der 980Ti schafft man auf jedenfall jedes Spiel über 40FPS was knackiger aussieht. Ich meine wenn wir überlegn das die Konsolen aktuell Probleme haben 30FPS auf 1080p zu schaffen, meckern wir über weniger als 40FPS bei der 4fachen Auflösung. Ich würde jeden mal Empfehlen echte UHD Erfahrung zu machen, so abwegig ist das nicht.

Darüber hinaus Spielt man ja auch nicht immer einen Witcher 3, sondern auch mal Spiele die vielleicht nicht so fordert sind. Die kann man dann alle bestens in UHD oft mit über 60FPS spielen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Fiept die Karte überhaupt ? Oder nur sehr leise ?


Sie fiept aber sehr viel humaner als die Inno.
Bei der Inno war es mehr ein lautes Zirpen.


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Sooo ich hab jetzt mal bissl rumgespielt mit oc.. da ich nicht so der oc fan bin und auch wenig ahnung davon habe wird da auch nicht weiter rumgespielt dran. Hier mal ein paar Bilder

GTA 5 mit folgenden einstellungen: alles inkl gras auf max, erweiterte grafikeinstellungen auf komplett an und max, 4k DSR Auflösung, AA komplett aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Firestrike hatte ich mal an die 1490 Mhz, in gta 5 halten sich die zahlen zwischen 1414 (komische zahl) und 1435... mir reicht das, ich spiele aber auch nicht aktiv auf 4k das war nur zum testen jetzt. Kleine Info zu der Temperatur, in meiner Dachwohnung herrschen aktuell knapp 30 Grad (es ist wieder abnormal heiss heute) und die Lüfter im gehäuse laufen auf 7v. Die 71 Grad waren das höchste, die temperatur hat sich inzwischen bei ca 67 Grad eingependelt. Wenn ich auf 12v stelle und damit dann nichtmehr silent bin sondern die luft höre dann geht die temperatur natürlich noch um einiges runter.. mein ganzes system ist auf lüftersteuerung ausgelegt inkl der beiden Lüfter auf dem Morpheus.

Die FPS sind ab und zu noch um 2 bis 5 gestiegen aber mehr ist da absolut nicht drin bei mir.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sie fiept aber sehr viel humaner als die Inno.
> Bei der Inno war es mehr ein lautes Zirpen.



dumm nur das fiepen nicht bei jeder karte da ist sondern immer unterschiedlich. Da kann man eben glück haben oder pech. ich hatte z.b. noch nie eine karte die gefiept hat, oder ich habs nicht gehört aus dem gedämmten gehäuse.. aber was ich nicht höre stört mich bekanntlich auch nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sie fiept aber sehr viel humaner als die Inno.
> Bei der Inno war es mehr ein lautes Zirpen.



Sagmal kann es sein, dass Spulenfiepen aufhört, wenn man die Lüfter anhält  
Ich hatte ja auch so ein Zirpen unter last, aber das war weg wenn ich die Lüfter gestoppt habe... Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke hatte das schon die Charakteristika von Spulenfiepen 

Edit: Notiz an mich selbst: gutes Mikro zum aufnehmen kaufen.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Beim Afterburner in die Settings gehen, auf den Reiter Überwachung,  dort dann in der Liste einen Haken vor die jeweils die gewünschten Daten zur Überwachung setzen  und unten den Haken bei "Zeige On Screen Einblendung" setzen (Für jedes gewünschte extra).



DAnke genau das hab ich gesucht wie ein Irrer die Letzten Minuten  hab es jetzt gefunde


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> 3000€ für alles was du denken kannst.
> Das passr schon. Wenn du meine hardware beim händler als fertig pc kaufen würdest mit monitor, wärst du easy über 4000€



3000? Ich kam auf 2000 mit i7 5820k und 980 Ti, dazu ne 450 Euro Wakü für die Cpu

Ich hoffe es kommt bald von EKWB Block kühler für die MSI


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus Spielt man ja auch nicht immer einen Witcher 3, sondern auch mal Spiele die vielleicht nicht so fordert sind. Die kann man dann alle bestens in UHD oft mit über 60FPS spielen.



Das Beispiel lässt sich aber auch drehen. Man spielt häufiger weniger optimierte Spiele als den Witcher und dann ist WQHD manchmal schon das höchste der Gefühle


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> 3000? Ich kam auf 2000 mit i7 5820k und 980 Ti, dazu ne 450 Euro Wakü für die Cpu
> 
> Ich hoffe es kommt bald von EKWB Block kühler für die MSI



hmm hast du vor langem gekauft oder ? das schaffst du aktuell nicht mit 2000€.. zumindest nicht wenn du auch noch festplatten benötigst. Ohne Festplatten kommt es natürlich gut hin



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das Beispiel lässt sich aber auch drehen. Man spielt häufiger weniger optimierte Spiele als den Witcher und dann ist WQHD manchmal schon das höchste der Gefühle



sicher? Ich spiele fast nur gta 5, batman arkham knight und nebenbei noch bissl wow .. und die spiele brauchen alle 3 gut leistung. Ich spiele kaum ältere spiele mehr, liegt aber auch an der zeit .. bin bei watch dogs und anderen spielen auch erst bei 50%... vielleicht schaffe ich es ja irgendwann mal ein spiel zuende zu spielen.


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> hmm hast du vor langem gekauft oder ? das schaffst du aktuell nicht mit 2000€.. zumindest nicht wenn du auch noch festplatten benötigst. Ohne Festplatten kommt es natürlich gut hin



Ja gut mit der SSD und das neue Gehäuse dazu etwa 2300€, aber ich denke nicht das sich jeder sone Wakü rein knallt, also kommt man dann wieder doch ganz gut hin.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Monitor? Nimmst zB den hier 40" (101,60cm) Philips BDM4065UC schwarz 3840x2160 1xDP


----------



## SlapJack (11. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ja gut mit der SSD und das neue Gehäuse dazu etwa 2300€, aber ich denke nicht das sich jeder sone Wakü rein knallt, also kommt man dann wieder doch ganz gut hin.



Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Netzteil? Sind 300 für Maus, Tastatur und Netzteil, dann noch 700€ für den Asus. Je nach dem was noch so eingebaut ist kannst noch kleinteile krims krams mit 200-300€ veranschlagen (Lüfter, Verschiedene Einschübe, Windows, Große HDDs um die Letsplays zu speichern etc).

Also alles in allem nicht so unrealistisch...


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Monitor, Tastatur, Maus, Netzteil? Sind 300 für Maus, Tastatur und Netzteil, dann noch 700€ für den Asus. Je nach dem was noch so eingebaut ist kannst noch kleinteile krims krams mit 200-300€ veranschlagen (Lüfter, Verschiedene Einschübe, Windows, Große HDDs um die Letsplays zu speichern etc).



Laut seinem Text sind die 3000 ohne Monitor, so find ich ist es formuliert.
Aber back to Topic, hat nun schon wer eine Classified ohne Probleme?

E: der Monitor ist doch schon nen TV... Mein TV hat auch gerade mal 40 Zoll


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Netzteil ist dabei bei den 2000€ und maus tastatur hat man eigentlich zuhause liegen ...  das kommt schon gut hin mit einer ssd und einer hdd für 2300 wenn man aktuell auf geizhals schaut.

Die Classified ist doch noch garnicht lieferbar und nirgends lagernd .. glaube auf hwluxx sagte dominik die ist noch nicht fertig.  Was ist an der eigentlich besonders? ist die von haus aus extrem übertaktet oder kann man die dann selbst übertakten bis zum geht nichtmehr ? Sind glaub ausgesuchte chips drauf.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2015)

So, der erste Furmark Screen mit Standard Einstellung, also einfach eingebaut und gut.

Die Karte ist unter Last sehr, sehr leise, deutlich leiser als die Matrix.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Monitor? Nimmst zB den hier 40" (101,60cm) Philips BDM4065UC schwarz 3840x2160 1xDP



den hatte ich schon   leider sitze ich zu nahe dran und mir wurde schlecht  deswegen jetzt (nur) 28 Zoll  Gab es beim Mediamarkt um die ECKE Für 649€

kann ich aber nur empfehlen wenn man etwas weiter weg sitzt als 70cm  so am 1,5M oder mehr   ausserdem hat man im Gefecht schnell den überblick verloren,  weil es doch einfach zu groß gewesen ist.  hab davor auf 5760x1080 gespielt und da ist es noch gegangen mit der Übersicht.

bei Mindfactory kommen noch satte 39€ Versand dazu.

hier übrigens mein Alter Spielplatz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Netzteil ist dabei bei den 2000€ und maus tastatur hat man eigentlich zuhause liegen ...  das kommt schon gut hin mit einer ssd und einer hdd für 2300 wenn man aktuell auf geizhals schaut.
> 
> Die Classified ist doch noch garnicht lieferbar und nirgends lagernd .. glaube auf hwluxx sagte dominik die ist noch nicht fertig.  Was ist an der eigentlich besonders? ist die von haus aus extrem übertaktet oder kann man die dann selbst übertakten bis zum geht nichtmehr ? Sind glaub ausgesuchte chips drauf.


Der Moon_Knight hatte seine schon und es ging bei der nichts, MSI Afterburner +1MHz erhöht und sofort Treiber Crash, BIOS hat sich auch nicht flashen lassen.


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich nicht in einer dachwohnung leben würde, würde ich meinen alten 41 zoll tv an den pc anschliesen.. aber das reicht nicht von querdach zum schreibtisch, ist keine gerade wand .. schade eigentlich, ein versuch wäre es wert gewesen 



JayR91 schrieb:


> Der Moon_Knight hatte seine schon und es ging bei der nichts, MSI Afterburner +1MHz erhöht und sofort Treiber Crash, BIOS hat sich auch nicht flashen lassen.



ach? ich hab das dann wohl falsch verstanden, ich dachte er hatte eine sc+ von evga


----------



## Palmdale (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja nicht das deine karte nicht defekt ist, sondern nur das du nicht alles so anerkennen musst wie es hier steht. Klar wenn die karte nen schuss weg hat dann weg damit, fertig.. keine sache. Vielleicht ist die nächste besser. Was ich allerdings garnicht verstehe, ist warum du 759€ (aktueller stand der msi preise) ausgibst für eine karte wenn du für 739€ eine bessere evga haben kannst oder noch billiger die palit. Wobei ich von der Palit nix halte, der Abverkauf ist auch nicht der renner. Die msi, evga oder gigabyte verkauft sich wesentlich besser



Hm, war bisher von MSIs Qualität überzeugt. Die EVGA kühlt die Spannungswandler nicht mit afaik. Palit wär - sofern nötig - der dritte Versuch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, war bisher von MSIs Qualität überzeugt. Die EVGA kühlt die Spannungswandler nicht mit afaik. Palit wär - sofern nötig - der dritte Versuch.



Jain die EVGA hat ne Platte auf dem Vram und auf den VRMs... Aktiv am Radi hängt das aber nicht. (<- nur damit es klar ist die VRMs werden nicht bedenklich warm)
Die MSI ist Qualitativ auch sehr gut... nur der Takt senkt sich früher als bei anderen Karten.

Was der Hate gegen die Palit soll verstehe ich aber nicht, die Karte hat nen super guten Kühler...


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> ahahah WQHD für eine 980ti .


Interessant, das du auf konkrete Nachfragen zu deinen Beiträgen überhaupt nicht eingehst. Sagt viel über dich aus... Deswegen noch einmal die Frage: was ist an meiner Aussage so lächerlich? Schließlich hat auch eine übertaktete GTX980Ti in 4k zu kämpfen.

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Mist, Doppelpost...

Gruß


----------



## pascha953 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Hallo,

habe auch die MSI,

meine läuft mit 1450 MHz, mal mit 1430 und wird 80° C heiß bei einer Lüfter Auslastung von max. 80%.

Im Idle ist sie bei 50°C, Lüfter springen so bei 60 an.

Was komisch bei meiner Karte ist, ob mit Standard Takt oder mit 1450 MHz, die Temperaturen sind (fast) die selben.

Weiter als 1450 habe ich nicht versucht, wozu auch, ob jetzt mit 1400 oder mit 1500 Mhz ist eigentlich kein großer Unterschied,

sondern mehr ein Schwxnzvergleich unter Nerds


edit:

1 Stunde GTA 5 ging Temp Max auf 75°C und Lüfter auf 75%, 

Takt ging von 1450Mhz auf 1430.

Der Leistungssprung von einer GTX 780 zur 980Ti ist richtig enorm,

bin zufrieden mit meiner MSI


----------



## JayR91 (11. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jain die EVGA hat ne Platte auf dem Vram und auf den VRMs... Aktiv am Radi hängt das aber nicht. (<- nur damit es klar ist die VRMs werden nicht bedenklich warm)
> Die MSI ist Qualitativ auch sehr gut... nur der Takt senkt sich früher als bei anderen Karten.
> 
> Was der Hate gegen die Palit soll verstehe ich aber nicht, die Karte hat nen super guten Kühler...


Der Takt senkt sich auch nicht früher, also bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht


pascha953 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch die MSI,
> 
> ...



ist bei mir das selbe mit der Temperatur


----------



## Synner (11. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> 3000? Ich kam auf 2000 mit i7 5820k und 980 Ti, dazu ne 450 Euro Wakü für die Cpu
> 
> Ich hoffe es kommt bald von EKWB Block kühler für die MSI


Ich zähl dir mal auf .wie ich auf 3000€ kam.
i75820k
16gb ddr4 3000mhz gskill
Asus rog rampage 5extreme
250gb und 128gb SSD 2TB HDD
Noctua Nh-D15
Corsair carbide air 540
760W seasonic 80+ platinum
6x Noiseblocker gehäuse lüfter
Scythe kaze master pro
980ti acx2.0
Asus rog swift wqhd gsync 144hz  etc
Logitech C920 full hd Cam
Nt1a Rode kit, großmembran mikro

Und schon haben wir easy 3000€ weg


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



pascha953 schrieb:


> sondern mehr ein Schwxnzvergleich unter Nerds



 das isses und nix weiter  Ich hab meine wieder auf werkszustand.. was jucken mich 2 oder 3 fps mehr


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



facehugger schrieb:


> Interessant, das du auf konkrete Nachfragen zu deinen Beiträgen überhaupt nicht eingehst. Sagt viel über dich aus... Deswegen noch einmal die Frage: was ist an meiner Aussage so lächerlich? Schließlich hat auch eine übertaktete GTX980Ti in 4k zu kämpfen.
> 
> Gruß



 den  hast aber auch gesehen.   

so etwas schimpft sich Ironie. Die 980ti ist gerade zu gemacht für 2560x1440 Pixel. 

obwohl sie auch genügend Power hat für 4k ohne Kantenglättung.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

Die Leistung ist halt schon extrem, hab ja nen 16:10 Monitor wenn ich da maximales DSR nutze hab ich ja sogar über der normalen 4k Auflösung.

Wow kann ich jetzt komplett auf max drehen ingame alles und es läuft flüssig - hat ja nen internes bis 200% Downsampling.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Senkt die Preise bit.... NVIDIA AIBs Silently Cut Prices on High-End Maxwell Cards - GeForce GTX 980 Ti Selling at $629 US, GTX 980 For $479 US
Wäre schön wenn hier die Preise auch mal purzeln.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2015)

Griechen Drama ist erst beendet wenn Deutschland pleite ist^^
Spaß beiseite, in den Staaten fallen die Preise, warum die EU Bürger so abgezockt werden


----------



## DummBazz (11. Juli 2015)

weiß jemand ob man ne custom karte wie meine gigabyte g1 besser kühlen kann bzw. passen die alternativen wie morpheus,kraken,accelero nur auf ref karten?
meine ist mir zwar nicht zu heiß,aber vllt will man mal ne zweite einbauen ohne wasser in den pc zu kippen.


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man ne custom karte wie meine gigabyte g1 besser kühlen kann bzw. passen die alternativen wie morpheus,kraken,accelero nur auf ref karten?
> meine ist mir zwar nicht zu heiß,aber vllt will man mal ne zweite einbauen ohne wasser in den pc zu kippen.



ganz klar der Morpheus!


----------



## DummBazz (12. Juli 2015)

ok und die graka kann man dann wieder so zusammen bauen wie sie vorher war oder gehts nur so?
http://www.xtremehardware.com/images/stories/Raijintek/MORPHEUS/RJ_NEW_00016.jpg


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man ne custom karte wie meine gigabyte g1 besser kühlen kann bzw. passen die alternativen wie morpheus,kraken,accelero nur auf ref karten?
> meine ist mir zwar nicht zu heiß,aber vllt will man mal ne zweite einbauen ohne wasser in den pc zu kippen.





zukosan schrieb:


> ganz klar der Morpheus!



SLI kannst du mit nem Morpheus mal so gut wie vergessen.
Da bist du mit Lüftern bei 4 Slots.
Ohne das passende Board und den pasenden Tower, wird das nix.


----------



## DummBazz (12. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, mit was für einem Kleber du die heatsinks auf dem Speicher/den VRMs anbringst.
> Wenn du die Dinger später wieder runter bekommst, ohne was vom PCB zu reißen, ist ein Anbringen des Werkskühlers gar kein Ding.
> Bei einer RMA merken die Herren aber oft (aber nicht immer), dass der Kühler runter war, an der Wärmeleitpaste (falls du deswegen fragst) und den Schrauben.
> 
> ...


tjo keine ahnung hab sowas noch nie gemacht.die graka geht doch eh nie kaputt 
wie board ,tower nix gut und 4 slot lüfter,versteh ich nicht


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Leute, würde es gehen dass ich die Morpheus kühlung auf mein Evga980Ti acx2.0 anbringe?


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> SLI kannst du mit nem Morpheus mal so gut wie vergessen.
> Da bist du mit Lüftern bei 4 Slots.
> Ohne das passende Board und den pasenden Tower, wird das nix.



Hast dir selbst beantwortet oder? Mit passenden Komponenten is nichts mit vergessen. aber hast ja selber im dritten Satz gesagt... Es muss IMMER passen. Aber hat rein gar nichts mit Morpheus zu tun. Also SLI mit Morpheus is genauso kein Problem wie alles andere... das es für alles Voraussetzungen gibt ist klar.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Was der Hate gegen die Palit soll verstehe ich aber nicht, die Karte hat nen super guten Kühler...



mir persöhnlich ist die palit einfach zu billig in der verarbeitung. ich war damit noch nie zufrieden. auch wenn palit keine schlechte karten herstellt, auch schon bei der 7xx serie nicht. Ich hatte mal eine gtx 970 von palit un musste sie verkaufen da sie mir zu warm wurde und zu laut. Die war mit abstand die heiseste von allen. Aber wirkliche empfehlungen waren bisher auch nur die gtx 980 und 980ti. Es muss halt jeder slebst entschieden was er kauft und ich sage dir aktueller Stand heute, würde ich evga immer wieder kaufen. Alleine schon wegen der garantie und der tatsache alles zutun was ich will mit der Karte .. besser als jetzt kann ich es garnicht haben. 5 Jahre Garantie auf die gtx 980ti bei freier hand mit kühlerwechsel und co .. mich interessieren neue grafikkarten erst wieder wenn die garantie rum ist.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, mit was für einem Kleber du die heatsinks auf dem Speicher/den VRMs anbringst.



da sind doch solche klebepads dabei die man verwenden kann, die sollten dann auch wieder problemlos abgemacht werden können



Synner schrieb:


> Leute, würde es gehen dass ich die Morpheus kühlung auf mein Evga980Ti acx2.0 anbringe?



klar geht das, problemlos sogar


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

sry doppelpost


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> den  hast aber auch gesehen.
> 
> so etwas schimpft sich Ironie. Die 980ti ist gerade zu gemacht für 2560x1440 Pixel.
> 
> obwohl sie auch genügend Power hat für 4k ohne Kantenglättung.


Dann ist ja ok. Und ein Smiley kann gerade schriftlich auch gerne einmal missverstanden werden... In dem Sinne, alles gut

Gruß


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Pads des Morpheus benutzt. Sogar den großen  für die VRM verwendet.


----------



## Taonris (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> mir persöhnlich ist die palit einfach zu billig in der verarbeitung. ich war damit noch nie zufrieden. auch wenn palit keine schlechte karten herstellt, auch schon bei der 7xx serie nicht. Ich hatte mal eine gtx 970 von palit un musste sie verkaufen da sie mir zu warm wurde und zu laut. Die war mit abstand die heiseste von allen. Aber wirkliche empfehlungen waren bisher auch nur die gtx 980 und 980ti. Es muss halt jeder slebst entschieden was er kauft und ich sage dir aktueller Stand heute, würde ich evga immer wieder kaufen. Alleine schon wegen der garantie und der tatsache alles zutun was ich will mit der Karte .. besser als jetzt kann ich es garnicht haben. 5 Jahre Garantie auf die gtx 980ti bei freier hand mit kühlerwechsel und co .. mich interessieren neue grafikkarten erst wieder wenn die garantie rum ist.



Das ist deine Meinung ich hatte die 980 von Palit und kann weder von billiger Verarbeitung noch von irgendwelchen anderen Problemen sprechen. Nur weil du mit der EVGA zufrieden bist musst du nicht jedem deine Meinung aufzwingen. Jedes Mal wenn jemand positiv über ein anderes Modell als die EVGA berichtet wird von deiner Seite geschimpft. Bis jetzt waren die meisten in diesem Forum die die Palit hatten mehr als zufrieden und die Verarbeitung  ist sicherlich nicht schlechter als bei anderen Karten.


----------



## TSR2000 (12. Juli 2015)

@Gromir: Hast Du schon etwas Neues von CU gehört bez. des Versandes???
Auf meine Mails bekomme ich irgendwie keine Antwort. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, rufe ich da morgen mal an. Ansonsten können die sich die Bestellung gepflegt in eine beliebige Körperöffnung schieben...


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Bin auch stinkesauer
Die haben mir nur gesagt, dass mein Paket irgendwo in der Lieferkette hängt. Seit Donnerstag früh steht da: "Wird für den Versand vorbereitet." Der Herr am Telefon wollte sich erkundigen und mir am Montag Bescheid geben.
Mit schwant da ehrlich gesagt böses, denn inzwischen haben sie die Palit nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Habe mir am Freitag den Rest meines neuen Systems bestellt (Hab momentan noch nen X3350 von 2009 )
Das kommt morgen an, nur die Graka ist nicht da, die ich zwei Tage vorher bestellt habe... Grmpf!
Ich geb Bescheid, was die mir morgen sagen.


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

Hab endlich meine Ruhe, die Graka ist jetzt unter Wasser. Bei 1490 Mhz und 1,212V ist bei mir Schluss , egal ob ich die Spannung oder Mhz erhöhe , stürzt die ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, mit was für einem Kleber du die heatsinks auf dem Speicher/den VRMs anbringst.
> Wenn du die Dinger später wieder runter bekommst, ohne was vom PCB zu reißen, ist ein Anbringen des Werkskühlers gar kein Ding.
> Bei einer RMA merken die Herren aber oft (aber nicht immer), dass der Kühler runter war, an der Wärmeleitpaste (falls du deswegen fragst) und den Schrauben.
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr Xy,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an Produkten von GIGABYTE.
Durch den Umbau geht die Garantie verloren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr GIGABYTE-Team


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung ich hatte die 980 von Palit und kann weder von billiger Verarbeitung noch von irgendwelchen anderen Problemen sprechen. Nur weil du mit der EVGA zufrieden bist musst du nicht jedem deine Meinung aufzwingen. Jedes Mal wenn jemand positiv über ein anderes Modell als die EVGA berichtet wird von deiner Seite geschimpft. Bis jetzt waren die meisten in diesem Forum die die Palit hatten mehr als zufrieden und die Verarbeitung  ist sicherlich nicht schlechter als bei anderen Karten.



irgendein problem hast du, ich weis zwar nicht welches und wills auch garnicht wissen. Aber du hast eines .. dein aufgabenziel ist wohl mich doof anzumachen hier und selbst nichtmal eine gtx 980ti zu besitzen oder gar eine kaufen zu wollen. Du bist offensichtlich nur da um stunk zu machen. Ich habe wie jeder andere auch meine meinung und wenn ich die palit als billig empfinde dann ist sie das in meinen augen auch.. das musst du nicht akzeptieren und nicht als kaufberatung nehmen, aber ändern wirst du es ebenfalls nicht. Begreif es doch bitte endlich mal .. Ich habe mit evga die besten erfahrugen gemacht, war davor bei MSI und auch sehr zufrieden, davor bei Asus und auch sehr zufrieden. Palit hat noch nie überzeugt ( bei mir)

Ich hoffe jetzt ist endlich mal ruhe im karton sonst muss ich dich eben blocken, langsam nervt es wirklich. Ich mache hier wie jeder andere auch eine Kaufberatung und gebe MEINE PERSÖHNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN wieder .. wie jeder andere auch .. blos die anderen werden akzeptiert, weil sie halt in dein konzept passen.

MIr war bis eben nicht klar das meine Meinung weniger zählt als die von leuten die schon 20 stück hatte und immernoch nicht zufrieden sind. Aber jetzt ist glaub der groschen gefallen. Im gegensatz zu den ganzen trollen die blos auf fehlersuche sind (temperatur, stromverbrauch, fiepen und bla) hab ich eine karte gekauft und sie behalten weil ich damit eben zufrieden bin. Und was man selbst mag kann man auch weiterempfehlen!



bisonigor schrieb:


> Hab endlich meine Ruhe, die Graka ist jetzt unter Wasser. Bei 1490 Mhz und 1,212V ist bei mir Schluss , egal ob ich die Spannung oder Mhz erhöhe , stürzt die ab.



welche hast du denn ? Ist ne reference wenn ich den kühler richtig deute .. da ist wohl umbauen auf wakü oder morpheus eh das beste


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Hast dir selbst beantwortet oder? Mit passenden Komponenten is nichts mit vergessen. aber hast ja selber im dritten Satz gesagt... Es muss IMMER passen. Aber hat rein gar nichts mit Morpheus zu tun. Also SLI mit Morpheus is genauso kein Problem wie alles andere... das es für alles Voraussetzungen gibt ist klar.


Interessant was bei dir kein Problem ist.
Bei SLI mit 2xmal Morpheus brauchst du erstmal ein Board, wo die beiden x16/x8 PCIe Slots mindestens 5 Slots von einander entfernt sein sollten.
Dann brauchst du ein Gehäuse, das unter Mainboard noch genügend Luft für den zweiten Morpheus hat.
Das alles problemlos zu beschreiben ist wohl eher irreführend.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Ein SLI mit Morpheus will ich mal sehen  
Geht bestimmt irgendwie aber hat das mal jemand gemacht ?  (BTW extender zählen nicht.)


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei der Abwicklung von Problemen mit EVGA, wenn man direkt bei EVGA gekauft hat oder bei z. B. Caseking?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ein SLI mit Morpheus will ich mal sehen
> Geht bestimmt irgendwie aber hat das mal jemand gemacht ?  (BTW extender zählen nicht.)



Da musst du halt ein wenig feilen und fräsen, dann passt das.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Lol, gerade mal Firestrike laufen und keine Probleme.
Dann die GPU um 5MHz untertaktet und sofort Absturz.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei der Abwicklung von Problemen mit EVGA, wenn man direkt bei EVGA gekauft hat oder bei z. B. Caseking?



Ne eigentlich nicht... Als ich noch EVGA Kunde war (so 2009-2011) haben die dich als Kunden auf Händen getragen, egal wo das Zeug herkam


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich nicht... Als ich noch EVGA Kunde war (so 2009-2011) haben die dich als Kunden auf Händen getragen, egal wo das Zeug herkam



Ja dann wird es wohl mal endlich Zeit für die erste EVGA in meiner Zocker-Karriere


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ja dann wird es wohl mal endlich Zeit für die erste EVGA in meiner Zocker-Karriere



EVGA ist wirklich der einzige Hersteller den ich bedenkenlos empfehlen würde 
Wenn ich Pascal Karten kaufe werden die auf jeden Fall von EVGA kommen... Da dann wakü ansteht


----------



## SimRacer925 (12. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Komme von einer GTX 980 iChill X4 Ultra nun zur Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme und bin voll geplättet wie viel schneller die Karte ist. Im Schnitt 36 Prozent mehr FPS in Games, hab ich nicht erwartet 
Kurze Frage: Ist das ein Bug im Afterburner, dass der Lüftertachometer sehr oft mit (hoffentlich falschen) Spikes ausgelesen wird? Hab da alle paar Minuten mal einen Spike drin mit über 4000 Upm, wo die Karte davor und direkt danach wieder ruhig bei 1200 Upm dreht, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann?! Die Karte wird zumindest in dem Moment nicht merkbar lauter und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit in % verändert sich auch nicht...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Neueste Afterburner Version?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch einer das Problem, dass wenn die Super Jetstream in den lautlosen Modus übergeht,  die Lüfter immer wieder kurz auf ca 1000 1/min und wieder auf 0 springen?


----------



## SimRacer925 (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Neueste Afterburner Version?


jap, 4.1.1 ^^
Ist mir bei der 980 auch schon aufgefallen, war nur immer zu faul mal irgendwo nachzufragen.. Da das jetzt auch bei der 980 Ti ist, glaub ich eher an einen Auslesefehler in Afterburner?!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch einer das Problem, dass wenn die Super Jetstream in den lautlosen Modus übergeht,  die Lüfter immer wieder kurz auf ca 1000 1/min und wieder auf 0 springen?



Ja nur dass es bei mir ein ständiges an und aus war... blöde 144hz mit ihren nicht runtertaktenden Grakas  
Habe dann ne Custom lüfterkurve erstellt- jetzt laufen die unhörbar im idle und die Karte wird nicht wärmer als 39°C


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Wollte 3igentl8ch keine Lüfterkurve erstellen, mag es halt nicht wenn da noch extra nen Programm nebenbei läuft.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> jap, 4.1.1 ^^
> Ist mir bei der 980 auch schon aufgefallen, war nur immer zu faul mal irgendwo nachzufragen.. Da das jetzt auch bei der 980 Ti ist, glaub ich eher an einen Auslesefehler in Afterburner?!



Das würde ich dann auch mal annehmen. Vielleicht wird das mal in einer späteren Version gefixt.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei der Abwicklung von Problemen mit EVGA, wenn man direkt bei EVGA gekauft hat oder bei z. B. Caseking?



evga geht schneller, die raten auch jedem dazu direkt über evga zu gehen. Alleine die tatsache das man binnen der ersten 30 tage von evga eine originalverpackte karte bekommt wenn man einen rückläufer hat, sollte jedem die frage welchen hersteller man nimmt leichter machen. Aber die Deutschen sind halt auf dem billigtrip "geiz ist geil" und so .. 

Es hat schon einen Grund warum EVGA in Amerika Nummero Uno bei Nvidia ist, bei dem Support hält keiner mit. Das wäre mir 30€ mehr wert im gegensatz zur palit karte.. aber muss jeder selbst wissen 

Wie gesagt, nochmal zum verständnis falls sich wer angepisst fühlt ... ich zwinge hier keinen ne karte zu kaufen die er nicht mag ich gebe lediglich meine erfahrungen wieder. Wenn ihr ne palit, msi, inno3d oder zotac oder weis der geier wollt weil ihr 2 bis 3 anderen glaubt dann ist das auch eure sache. Am ende ist es eure kohle und ihr müsst damit leben wofür ihr sie ausgegeben habt. bevor ich bei EVGA war, hab ich msi empfohlen und davor asus .. je nachdem was ich halt hatte und womit ich zufrieden war .. ich war auch nie ein evga freund aber irgendwann ist der groschen halt doch gefallen. Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen das es wie immer forentypisch (pcgh und andere auch) nur die motzer weitergeben wenn sie probleme hatten und selten die leute die zufrieden sind rückinfos geben. 

Wenn ich sehe wie oft manche karten verkauft werden und wie wenig leute damit probleme haben, ist das alles nicht so ganz ernstzunehmen.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, mit was für einem Kleber du die heatsinks auf dem Speicher/den VRMs anbringst.
> Wenn du die Dinger später wieder runter bekommst, ohne was vom PCB zu reißen, ist ein Anbringen des Werkskühlers gar kein Ding.
> Bei einer RMA merken die Herren aber oft (aber nicht immer), dass der Kühler runter war, an der Wärmeleitpaste (falls du deswegen fragst) und den Schrauben.
> 
> ...



Tun sie nicht. Ich tausche sowieso die WLP gegen Flüssigmetal Pad aus, bringt 4 -7 °C und da schaut doch eh keiner nach.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> evga geht schneller, die raten auch jedem dazu direkt über evga zu gehen. Alleine die tatsache das man binnen der ersten 30 tage von evga eine originalverpackte karte bekommt wenn man einen rückläufer hat, sollte jedem die frage welchen hersteller man nimmt leichter machen. Aber die Deutschen sind halt auf dem billigtrip "geiz ist geil" und so ..
> 
> Es hat schon einen Grund warum EVGA in Amerika Nummero Uno bei Nvidia ist, bei dem Support hält keiner mit. Das wäre mir 30€ mehr wert im gegensatz zur palit karte.. aber muss jeder selbst wissen
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei EVGA ist das der Kühler auf der 980ti nicht wirklich gut ist.
Da ist der der Palit deutlich leiser.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei EVGA ist das der Kühler auf der 980ti nicht wirklich gut ist.
> Da ist der der Palit deutlich leiser.



du redest vom acx 2,0 ? der der bis 60 grad aus bleibt und dann sehr leise ist und die karte auf 72 grad unter last hält ? Der von dem fast alle sagen er ist wirklich super ? Alles klar, weis ich bescheid  Ich hätte jetzt fast gewettet das ich hier palit / msi und asus kartenwerte gesehen habe, die wärmer werden als die von evga. Aber da hab ich mich wohl verlesen, was solls .. ist ja auch egal. 

Wie gesagt muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er kauft. Wenn ich lust hätte würde ich jetzt den acx 2.0 wieder draufbauen auf meine karte und nen video mit lautstärke und temps drehen, aber das isses nicht wert find ich. Macht ja auch keiner bei den anderen karten.

Ein stückweit kann ich das sogar verstehen warum man hier oder da schlecht redet, schlieslich will man seinen kauf primär fördern. Ich hab das auch mal gehabt, hab ne schlechte ati karte erwischt damals und wollte es nicht wahrhaben. Dann hab ich halt auch versucht über andere schlecht zu reden, aber meine karte wurde nicht besser  Das ist nur menschlich. Ich sag ja nicht das palit schlecht ist, hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich sage nur Palit kommt billig rüber und ich war mit der gtx 970 davon garnicht zufrieden, weil sie wesentlich lauter war als alle vergleichbaren zero modelle. Den Abverkauf wird die karte trotzdem haben, keine frage .. und das mit sicherheit auch zurecht.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied bei der Abwicklung von Problemen mit EVGA, wenn man direkt bei EVGA gekauft hat oder bei z. B. Caseking?


Nein. Auf der verpackung steht direkt, egal was für ein problem sie haben, wenden sie sich direkt an EVGA und nicht beim Händler.


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2015)

Die Abwicklung über EVGA geht deutlich schneller, dafür bekommt man aber halt auch keine Gutschrift wenn was sein sollte.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

wenn was sein sollte bekommt man eine neue karte. da brauch man keine gutschrift.. wenn ich 5 jahre garantie bei evga habe und nach 1 jahr ist was, will ich doch keine gutschrift  haben oder ? Ich nutze dann lieber die garantie weiter


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2015)

Ich hab bei meinem Händler nach jeweils über einem Jahr eine volle Gutschrift über den aktuellen Neupreis der Grafikkarte bekommen.
Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einer neuen "alten" Grafikkarte oder Geld das ich eventuell auf/abrüste oder zwischen AMD/Nvidia wechsle, würd ich das Geld bevorzugen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich von EVGA weg gegangen bin, wenn ich an der Karte nichts Bastel ist mit die Händlerabwicklung lieber


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

So hat jeder seine gute oder .... Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe meine Karte 2 mal über den Händler zur RMA geschickt.
Aber der hat selber probiert und zurück zu mir als i.O. Dann über Asus direkt und nach 2 Wochen hatte ich ne Neue.

Zurück zur 980 .... welches oc Tool nutzt ihr? AB oder das von EGVA. Bei EGVA bekomme ich das OSD noch nicht hin, geht das da überhaupt?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine gute oder .... Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe meine Karte 2 mal über den Händler zur RMA geschickt.
> Aber der hat selber probiert und zurück zu mir als i.O. Dann über Asus direkt und nach 2 Wochen hatte ich ne Neue.



Wie schickt man denn eine Karte an ASUS direkt  
Oder ist das länger her ?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ne palit, msi, inno3d oder zotac oder weis der geier wollt weil ihr 2 bis 3 anderen glaubt dann ist das auch eure sache.


Also den 2-3 anderen soll man nicht glauben, sondern nur dir oder was?


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie schickt man denn eine Karte an ASUS direkt
> Oder ist das länger her ?



.. war vor 4 Jahren. War sogar über Support hier im Forum. Machen die das jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> .. war vor 2 Jahren. War sogar über Support hier im Forum.



Ok... Interessant weil normalerweise tut ASUS alles, damit du keinen Support bekommst (meine Erfahrung) aber der Forumssupport ist tatsächlich das beste was mit von ASUS bis jetzt begegnet ist... da bekommt man zumindest Rückmeldung.


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> evga geht schneller, die raten auch jedem dazu direkt über evga zu gehen. Alleine die tatsache das man binnen der ersten 30 tage von evga eine originalverpackte karte bekommt wenn man einen rückläufer hat, sollte jedem die frage welchen hersteller man nimmt leichter machen. Aber die Deutschen sind halt auf dem billigtrip "geiz ist geil" und so ..
> 
> Es hat schon einen Grund warum EVGA in Amerika Nummero Uno bei Nvidia ist, bei dem Support hält keiner mit. Das wäre mir 30€ mehr wert im gegensatz zur palit karte.. aber muss jeder selbst wissen
> 
> ...



evga karte ist lauter und wird heißer. das ist der grund.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> evga karte ist lauter und wird heißer. das ist der grund.



... alles relativ, wie man es sieht. Heiß, was ist heiß, wer empfindet was als laut, was ist laut, was ist flüsterleise... 
alles subjektiv. Jeder fühlt, empfindet, hört anders. Meine EVGA ist kühl (um die 60°C) und leise (Morpheus) kann ICH NUR empfehlen.

Wenn ich zurück blicke hatte ich in den letzten 10 Jahren 11 GPU bei keiner war Spulenfiepen zu vernehmen. Was sagt mir das? Meine Ohren sind unempfindlich
Zum anderen waren die alle Kühl und leise, dank diverser S1 AC ACX .....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, wenn du einen anderen Kühler drauf baust.


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

Heißer und lauter als,....

Das ist nicht subjektiv. Also kommt mal wieder runter. 

edit: Und die superclocked acx läuft mit Sicherheit nicht mit 60 Grad under load.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Also das mit der verarbeitung von Palit und diversen anderen karten stimm.
Zwei meiner freunde haben jeweils die Palit und Gigabyte. Und wir haben sie direkt verglichen mit der evga acx2.0
Und wir sind auch der meinung das die karte von Evga einfach viel besser verarbeitet ist. 
Ist nicht nur meine meinung oder sonnst was, es ist einfach tatsache, (wer jetzt sagt das ist deine meinung der hat kein plan, es hat nichts mit meinung zutun wenn man auf der karte bessere verarbeitungs qualität findet als auf anderen.
So und jetzt lasst mal diese karten streiterein. Wir haben alle eine Nvidia und mögen keine AMD.
Lasst uns gegen fanboys diskutieren und nicht zwischen uns .
Im endeffekt sind es doch alles 980Ti's ob palit evga g1 msi und weiß der geier was.
Ich hab das erste mal eine Evga bestellt und muss mich leider gedulden da meine anderen komponenten auf dem weg zu mir sind, und sobald ich merke die karte ist mir nicht gut genug, (kann es auch sein dass ich sie zurück schicke und mir eine G1/Palit/inno hole. Also ich bin kein Evga fanboy, ich bin offen für jede karte, hauptsache leistung und gute temps mit nicht schlechter verarbeitung. hehe


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... alles relativ, wie man es sieht. Heiß, was ist heiß, wer empfindet was als laut, was ist laut, was ist flüsterleise...
> alles subjektiv. Jeder fühlt, empfindet, hört anders. Meine EVGA ist kühl (um die 60°C) und leise (Morpheus) kann ICH NUR empfehlen.
> 
> Wenn ich zurück blicke hatte ich in den letzten 10 Jahren 11 GPU bei keiner war Spulenfiepen zu vernehmen. Was sagt mir das? Meine Ohren sind unempfindlich
> Zum anderen waren die alle Kühl und leise, dank diverser S1 AC ACX .....


Ich habe eine asu rog rampage 5extreme zu meiner 980tibevga acx2.0.
Ich hätte auch lust auf Morpheus kühlung mit 2x noctua lüftern oder so, 
Frage: auf meinem mainboard wird eine Noctua nh-d15 sein und da ich sowieso den ersten slot vergessen (wegen platz mit nhd15) kann und ein anderen pcie x16 slot nutzen muss, ist meine frage, passt meine karte mit dem morpheus auf ein anderen slot der 16lanes hat und halt noctua nhd15 auf der cpu.
"Ist es möglich" platz und funktions teschnich.
Danke


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> So und jetzt lasst mal diese karten streiterein. Wir haben alle eine Nvidia und mögen keine AMD.
> Lasst uns gegen fanboys diskutieren und nicht zwischen uns .



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Heißer und lauter als,....
> Das ist nicht subjektiv. Also kommt mal wieder runter.
> edit: Und die superclocked acx läuft mit Sicherheit nicht mit 60 Grad under load.



... da braucht es mehr, um mich auf die Palme zu bringen, also, ich bin unten.

Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass jeder seinen Liebling hat und diesen verteidigt. Ob Fahrzeug, Frau, Füller, FGeld.

Ich habe auch schon hier auf Ratschläge gehört und hatte 2 Tage später den AC drauf. Nur weil einer sagte: "flüsterleise". Selbst für meine alten Ohren der Horror. 

Habe die EVGA sc Ref. Der Boost geht auf 1302MHz hoch, bleibt da oben und bleibt kühl. (wahrscheinlich wegen Morpheus)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Nagut mit dem Morpheus bekommt man alles Kühl und leise, das zählt einfach nicht


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


Was willst du jetzt? Langeweile?
Fang jetzt keine nächste diskusion an, hab das gefühl du suchst nach diskusionswürdige nachrichten..


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

@Synner, Ich habe zwischen dem Thermalright und der GPU 5mm Platz. Von den Maßen her müßte es zwischen CPU/GPU passen
Das wichtigste sind die 4 Slot nach unten.

Ich habe IMMER noch keinen Tipp für oc, mit AB oder EVGA??? Oder was ganz anderem. War nämlich 4 Karten bei de3n "Roten"


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt? Langeweile?
> Fang jetzt keine nächste diskusion an, hab das gefühl du suchst nach diskusionswürdige nachrichten..


Bitte was?
Du forderst hier die Leute auf gegen AMD zu stänkern und sagst zu mir ich fange die nächste Dikussion an?


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Du forderst hier die Leute auf gegen AMD zu stänkern und sagst zu mir ich fange die nächste Dikussion an?


Man hast du keinerlei Humor? 
Nimm nicht immer alles direkt als "forderung auf"
Lächerlich, damit war gemeint "nicht unter uns, wenn dann gegen die gegen marke, da es dort diskusionswürdige themen gibt statt hier.
Es war keine direkte Forderung gegen amd zu reden. Also such keine fehler nur um irgendwas schreiben zu können. Nervt langsamm. Danke "peace" ^.^


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> evga karte ist lauter und wird heißer. das ist der grund.



nein wird sie nicht, das ist sinnloses gequatsche das kinder vor sich her brabbeln.. die karte wird auch unter last nur 72 grad heiss.. und ist genausoleise.. nur zur info, ich will nicht auf einem grad rumreiten aber es gib hier screens da wird ne palit 73 grad heiss.. also lass nicht so einen quatsch hat ohne es zu belegen. Alternativ darfst du natürlich gerne einen beweis bringen bei zwei gleichen testszenarien in denen ganz eindeutig belegt ist die evga wird lauter und heisser .. dann ist das thema auch bestätigt. Aber bis dahin ist es einfach nur stress machen im nutzlosen sinne.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Du forderst hier die Leute auf gegen AMD zu stänkern und sagst zu mir ich fange die nächste Dikussion an?



deine beiträge sind komplett alle quatsch und du bist offensichtlich nur da um stunk zu machen. Du verstehst alles falsch und antwortest dann auch noch falsch darauf .. echt irre was hier abgeht.. den thread hier kann solangsam keiner mehr ernstnehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Ach egal, lass einfach gut.
Ich bin raus, dann brauchst mich nicht mehr ertragen.
Dann könnt ihr hier gerne ohne meine unnötigen Kommentare weiter über irgendwas anderes diskutieren.
Oder was auch immer, ist euer scheiss.

Edit:
Gilt für beide Posts über mir.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> @Synner, Ich habe zwischen dem Thermalright und der GPU 5mm Platz. Von den Maßen her müßte es zwischen CPU/GPU passen
> Das wichtigste sind die 4 Slot nach unten.
> 
> Ich habe IMMER noch keinen Tipp für oc, mit AB oder EVGA??? Oder was ganz anderem. War nämlich 4 Karten bei de3n "Roten"


Gibt es nachteile zwischen dem abstand? 5mm sind ja echt wenig, würde mich interessieren
Ich habe mal gelesen es soll nicht gut sein, warum weiß ich aber nicht..


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach egal, lass einfach gut.
> Ich bin raus, dann brauchst mich nicht mehr ertragen.
> Dann könnt ihr hier gerne ohne meine unnötigen Kommentare weiter über irgendwas anderes diskutieren.
> Oder was auch immer, ist euer scheiss.


Nimm nicht alles persönlich. Ist ok


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, dann brauchst mich nicht mehr ertragen.
> Dann könnt ihr hier gerne ohne meine unnötigen Kommentare weiter über irgendwas anderes diskutieren.
> Oder was auch immer, ist euer scheiss.



nun zick doch nicht so rum wie ein kleines kind, du bist doch bestimmt schon älter. Ich habe nichts gegen dich, aber vielleicht könntest du auch mal nachfragen wie etwas gemeint ist bevor du hier die leute von der seite anpflaumst. Ich habe nie gesagt das meine meinung über der von den 2 bis 3 anderen steht, aber wenn man so wie du den kompletten rest ausgrenzt und dann den satz komplett aus dem kontext reisst, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn contra kommt.

Und jetzt alle wieder back to topic. Die eine sache bleibt, jeder muss selbst wissen was er kauft. Ob evga, msi, palit oder weis der geier ist jedem seine sache und es ist jedem sein eigenes geld. Aber hört doch bitte auf mit solchen kommentaren wie "wird heisser und lauter" ohne beweise und vergleiche zu bringen.. baut wenigstens eine gescheite Diskussionsbasis auf.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Hier dein Beweis.
Viel Spass.


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

Mal was anderes: Kann ein 480W Netzteil die Palit 980 ti (OC) komplett ausreizen?

edit: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold das


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier dein Beweis.
> Viel Spass.



das meinst du doch nicht ernst. Meine güte .. ich wusste nicht das wir inzwischen einen unterschied zwischen 0.9 dB hören. Und ich wusste auch nicht das wir wirklich bei einem grad diskutieren das sowieso Gehäusebahängig ist...mach dich doch nicht lächerlich. 

Im Idle ist die evga sogar kühler als die palit und zwar nicht nur ein grad.. also langsam wirds echt verdammt peinlich.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier dein Beweis.
> Viel Spass.



Man sollte auch beachten, dass die EVGA unter Last 30W weniger (weg) zu kühlen hatte und trotzdem in puncto Lautstärke/Temp bissl schlechter abschneidet.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub langsam aber sicher kommt der punkt, andem man sich zurückzieht und diese erbsenzählerei nicht weiter unterstützt .. das ist wirklich lächerlich was ihr hier abzieht und wie ihr vergleicht ... Ich rede übrigens von der non sc version, die weniger takt hat und damit auch andere werte, aber das ist wirklich zuviel erbsenzählerei jetzt.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Diese paar dB und Temps.. Leute xD
Ich dachte wirklich es geht um viel mehr, ich hatte bis jetzt eine 660Ti ich bin mehr als froh mit der 980Ti.


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich glaub langsam aber sicher kommt der punkt, andem man sich zurückzieht und diese erbsenzählerei nicht weiter unterstützt .. das ist wirklich lächerlich was ihr hier abzieht und wie ihr vergleicht ... Ich rede übrigens von der non sc version, die weniger takt hat und damit auch andere werte, aber das ist wirklich zuviel erbsenzählerei jetzt.



Gute Idee, lass es gut sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Man sollte auch beachten, dass die EVGA unter Last 30W weniger (weg) zu kühlen hatte und trotzdem in puncto Lautstärke/Temp bissl schlechter abschneidet.



Vorallem da die Lautstärke bei der EVGA mit pro % Lüfterdrehzahl weit stärker ansteigt als bei der Palit. (Quelle: Irgendwo im Overclockers)


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> das meinst du doch nicht ernst. Meine güte .. ich wusste nicht das wir inzwischen einen unterschied zwischen 0.9 dB hören. Und ich wusste auch nicht das wir wirklich bei einem grad diskutieren das sowieso Gehäusebahängig ist...mach dich doch nicht lächerlich.
> 
> Im Idle ist die evga sogar kühler als die palit und zwar nicht nur ein grad.. also langsam wirds echt verdammt peinlich.



Ich mach mich lächerlich?
Du wolltest Beweise, die wurden dir geliefert.
Um wieviel lauter oder wärmer ist dabei egal.
Ob einen der Unterschied jetzt stört, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

Die non SC hat weniger Takt und noch weniger Verbrauch, man sieht aber wie tendenziell gekühlt wird und die ist bei EVGA nicht die Beste.
Falls man so übertaktet, dass beide am Ende selben Verbrauch aufweisen, wird die EVGA lauter/heißer sein.
@ JoM79: Du machst dich nicht lächerlich hier, das sind andere Nervensägen unterwegs, die sich hier lächerlich machen.


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

Weiß einer von euch, ob die Referenz EVGA auch eine Grundplatte montiert hat und man sich die Montage von den ganzen kleinen Kühlrippen sparen könnte bei einem Kühlerwechsel?


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

Könnten wir bitte die Diskussion wieder versachlichen? Man reagiert hier ja förmlich, als würde die eigene Mutter beleidigt werden. Das ist doch nicht nötig. Und obs jetz ne EVGA oder Palit oder was weiß ich wird, wär mir persönlich egal, Hauptsache sie rauscht net gleich auf 83 wie bei mir -.-


----------



## Lori78 (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob die Referenz EVGA auch eine Grundplatte montiert hat und man sich die Montage von den ganzen kleinen Kühlrippen sparen könnte?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Ich werde jedem der MICH frägt eine EVGA GTX 980ti ACX 2.0 empfehlen da sie sehr leise ist und sehr gut kühlt .. was andere den anderen empfehlen ist MIR egal und auch nicht meine Sache .. Ich empfehle das was ich selbst habe, der rest ist mir egal.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mach mich lächerlich?



ja tust du, und das dich andere bestätigen die leider sowieso in jedem beitrag nur motzen und damit nichtmehr ernstgenommen werden, macht es auch nicht einfacher. Das ist erbsenzählerei vom feinsten was du hier treibst.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Bis wieviel grad kann eine 980ti abhaben?
Also ab wann wäre es unschön und nicht mehr gut


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob die Referenz EVGA auch eine Grundplatte montiert hat und man sich die Montage von den ganzen kleinen Kühlrippen sparen könnte bei einem Kühlerwechsel?



Was genau meinst du damit? Das Referenzdesign von EVGA mit abmontierten Kühler?


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Bis wieviel grad kann eine 980ti abhaben?
> Also ab wann wäre es unschön und nicht mehr gut



Das reguläre Temp-Limit von Nvidia liegt glaub ich bei 83, das sollte sie aber eigentlich nicht dauerhaft haben


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob die Referenz EVGA auch eine Grundplatte montiert hat und man sich die Montage von den ganzen kleinen Kühlrippen sparen könnte bei einem Kühlerwechsel?



die referenzkarte von evga hat keine baseplate drauf, wenn du da einen morpheus draufbasteln willst musst du die vram kühlblöcke mitbenutzen.


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Das Referenzdesign von EVGA mit abmontierten Kühler?



Ja das Referenzdesign. Ich meine auch nicht die Backplate sondern die Grundplatte auf der Vorderseite wie in dem nachfolgenden Video bei 5:45 zu sehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdpxnLJMYis


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Kann ein 480W Netzteil die Palit 980 ti (OC) komplett ausreizen?
> 
> edit: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold das



Einfach ausprobieren. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet das Netzteil ab.


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> die referenzkarte von evga hat keine baseplate drauf, wenn du da einen morpheus draufbasteln willst musst du die vram kühlblöcke mitbenutzen.



Ok Danke, das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

kein ding, gerne


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> kein ding, gerne



ja du warst ein paar Sekunden schneller


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach ausprobieren. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet das Netzteil ab.



Also stürzt dann nicht nur das Spiel, sondern gleich der ganze PC ab?


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Kann ein 480W Netzteil die Palit 980 ti (OC) komplett ausreizen?
> 
> edit: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold das



Ich hab zwar das E10 500W und die Palit 980Ti und mit OC ohne extra Spannung erreiche ich mit dem PC in Signatur ingame ca. 400W Verbrauch in Games die die CPU mehr belasten vll dann 450W - welche CPU hast du und auf welchem Takt - das E9 480W sollte also mehr als ausreichend sein da es ja sogar ca. 500W realen Verbrauch aushalten sollte und die 12V Schienen sind halt auch sinnvoll aufgeteilt da du zwei für die Grafikkarte hast.


Ich verwende für OC und damit die Karte bei meinen 3 Monitoren (2 Monitore + FullHD TV) Nvidia Inspector mit Multi Display Saver - sollte denke ich auch mit 144Hz funktionieren und man kann sogar die Taktraten der States manuell anpassen also auch OC betreiben und 2D Takt weiter senken finde ich bis auf die Tatsache das man keine manuelle Lüfterkurve machen kann eigl das rundere Produkt als Afterburner für den Alltag.

Aktuell sieht es so aus das die Palit bleibt bis auf das Power Target bisher nichts negatives bemerkt - werde jetzt nicht anfangen nach Spulenfiepen zu suchen bisher ist mir hier nix negativ aufgefallen wie es auch bei meiner 670 war - bei meiner Zotac AMP Extreme 970 hat es mich dagegen gestört also ich weiß wie es sich anhört.

Karte läuft jetzt bis maximal 1474Mhz meist aber geringer - Speicher ging problemlos bis 2050Mhz aber noch nicht länger getestet - Asic war ca. 70%.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Also stürzt dann nicht nur das Spiel, sondern gleich der ganze PC ab?



Wenn das Netzteil überlastet wird, greift die Schutzschaltung und der PC geht aus.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Also stürzt dann nicht nur das Spiel, sondern gleich der ganze PC ab?



wenn das netzteil nichtmehr kann, geht dein pc beim spielen einfach aus... wenn du pech hast knallts sogar kurz und es riecht danach verbrannt.


----------



## Steini85 (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold wie ist denn nun deine Einschätzung zur Asus?Oder hab ich sie etwa überlesen.Ich schwanke derzeitig noch zwischen der Palit und der Asus...


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Gibt es nachteile zwischen dem abstand? 5mm sind ja echt wenig, würde mich interessieren
> Ich habe mal gelesen es soll nicht gut sein, warum weiß ich aber nicht..




Jetzt 1h BF4 auf "ultra" siehe Bild Mehr braucht es nicht. Hatte auch bei den anderen Karten keine Probleme. (7970 und 290X)

und wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/396638-gtx-980-ti-bekommt-den-morpheus-2.html letzter Post


----------



## Kusarr (12. Juli 2015)

Steini85 schrieb:


> Threshold wie ist denn nun deine Einschätzung zur Asus?Oder hab ich sie etwa überlesen.Ich schwanke derzeitig noch zwischen der Palit und der Asus...



ich wart auch noch auf n Review. Was los Threshold?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Jetzt 1h BF4 auf "ultra" siehe Bild Mehr braucht es nicht. Hatte auch bei den anderen Karten keine Probleme. (7970 und 290X)
> 
> und wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/396638-gtx-980-ti-bekommt-den-morpheus-2.html letzter Post



Spielst du mit Vsync?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Steini85 schrieb:


> Threshold wie ist denn nun deine Einschätzung zur Asus?Oder hab ich sie etwa überlesen.Ich schwanke derzeitig noch zwischen der Palit und der Asus...





Kusarr schrieb:


> ich wart auch noch auf n Review. Was los Threshold?



Die Karte ist der absolute Hammer.  
Die Karte boostet ab Werk immer auf knapp über 1400MHz.
Mit Afterburner geht sie auf 1550 hoch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie stabil das ist, zum Gamen reicht das aber.
Dabei ist sie stets kühl, max 73° bisher gesehen und grundsätzlich absolut leise. Auch unter Last nicht hörbar.

Hier noch mal ein screen von Anno, schicke Bäume.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ja das Referenzdesign. Ich meine auch nicht die Backplate sondern die Grundplatte auf der Vorderseite wie in dem nachfolgenden Video bei 5:45 zu sehen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdpxnLJMYis



.. schaue einfach hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...80-ti-bekommt-den-morpheus-2.html#post7541190


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spielst du mit Vsync?



ja, warum?


----------



## Kusarr (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Karte ist der absolute Hammer.
> Die Karte boostet ab Werk immer auf knapp über 1400MHz.
> Mit Afterburner geht sie auf 1550 hoch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie stabil das ist, zum Gamen reicht das aber.
> Dabei ist sie stets kühl, max 73° bisher gesehen und grundsätzlich absolut leise. Auch unter Last nicht hörbar.
> ...



Danke 
mist ... ja hol ich mir jetz die Palit oder die Strix? 
Holst dir mal bitte noch ne Palit und vergleichst direkt? 
Das wäre wohl der wichtigste Vergleich bis jetzt, dann könnte man ja fast sagen, welche der beiden die beste 980ti ist


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

die Asus ist recht teuer aber meiner Meinung nach das Geld wert.
Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, alles wirkt sehr hochwertig, das passt einfdach
Dazu richtig viel Leistung ab Werk, ich dachte, ich gucke nicht richtig, als die Karte bei GTA 5 auf 1406MHz geboostet hat und den Takt auch gehalten hat.
Dabei war sie nie aus dem Case zu hören -- meine alten Matrixen waren da deutlich lauter unter Last.

Von mir 5 Sterne plus


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Karte ist der absolute Hammer.
> Die Karte boostet ab Werk immer auf knapp über 1400MHz.
> Mit Afterburner geht sie auf 1550 hoch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie stabil das ist, zum Gamen reicht das aber.
> Dabei ist sie stets kühl, max 73° bisher gesehen und grundsätzlich absolut leise. Auch unter Last nicht hörbar.
> ...


Welche boostet ab werk auf 1400mhz?
Palit? Hab nicht mitbekommen welche du da hast


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Karte ist der absolute Hammer.
> Die Karte boostet ab Werk immer auf knapp über 1400MHz.
> Mit Afterburner geht sie auf 1550 hoch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie stabil das ist, zum Gamen reicht das aber.
> Dabei ist sie stets kühl, max 73° bisher gesehen und grundsätzlich absolut leise. Auch unter Last nicht hörbar.
> ...


Welche boostet ab werk auf 1400mhz?
Palit? Hab nicht mitbekommen welche du da hast


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Aber welche ist die Beste? Ich denke mal die liegen alle ziemlich dicht beieinander. Mit dem Spielerauge sieht man da kaum Unterschiede.
Leise, leiser, Meine ...lassen wir mal außen vor. Ich würde jetzt meine EVGA sc Ref empfehlen, für die die umrüsten wollen/können/ dürfen.
Der Boost von 1304 liegt ohne zu zucken an und wie schon oben gepostet 55°C bei "flüsterleisen" 39% der Enermax.

Ich habe auch schonmal geschrieben, eine Karte, die sehr leise sein sollte, nach Aussagen hier, war die lauteste HW im PC


----------



## Atent123 (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> du redest vom acx 2,0 ? der der bis 60 grad aus bleibt und dann sehr leise ist und die karte auf 72 grad unter last hält ? Der von dem fast alle sagen er ist wirklich super ? Alles klar, weis ich bescheid  Ich hätte jetzt fast gewettet das ich hier palit / msi und asus kartenwerte gesehen habe, die wärmer werden als die von evga. Aber da hab ich mich wohl verlesen, was solls .. ist ja auch egal.
> 
> Wie gesagt muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er kauft. Wenn ich lust hätte würde ich jetzt den acx 2.0 wieder draufbauen auf meine karte und nen video mit lautstärke und temps drehen, aber das isses nicht wert find ich. Macht ja auch keiner bei den anderen karten.
> 
> Ein stückweit kann ich das sogar verstehen warum man hier oder da schlecht redet, schlieslich will man seinen kauf primär fördern. Ich hab das auch mal gehabt, hab ne schlechte ati karte erwischt damals und wollte es nicht wahrhaben. Dann hab ich halt auch versucht über andere schlecht zu reden, aber meine karte wurde nicht besser  Das ist nur menschlich. Ich sag ja nicht das palit schlecht ist, hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich sage nur Palit kommt billig rüber und ich war mit der gtx 970 davon garnicht zufrieden, weil sie wesentlich lauter war als alle vergleichbaren zero modelle. Den Abverkauf wird die karte trotzdem haben, keine frage .. und das mit sicherheit auch zurecht.



Du gehst auf Argumente ein die ich gar nicht genannt hatte.
Im CB Test war der ACX2 sau laut.


----------



## SimRacer925 (12. Juli 2015)

Also zum Thema evtl. Beste Karte schmeiß ich einfach mal noch eine in den Raum...
Meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme boostet ab Werk aus auf 1430 und hält die konstant ohne einmal abzufallen bei 59°...


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant was bei dir kein Problem ist.
> Bei SLI mit 2xmal Morpheus brauchst du erstmal ein Board, wo die beiden x16/x8 PCIe Slots mindestens 5 Slots von einander entfernt sein sollten.
> Dann brauchst du ein Gehäuse, das unter Mainboard noch genügend Luft für den zweiten Morpheus hat.
> Das alles problemlos zu beschreiben ist wohl eher irreführend.



Nö, denn es ist wohl einfacher ein passendes Board, Gehäuse und Kühler zu kaufen, als richtiges OC einer Grafikkarte. Macht es dennoch jeder (OC), der sich für Sachen wie Morpheus interessiert? JA!

Also ja, ich sehe es als NULL Problem an, wenn jemand tatsächlich interessiert an SLI mit Morpheus ist, dass diese Person fähig ist, sich die passenden Komponenten zu kaufen. 

Dass du darin ein Problem siehst ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen. Es wollte sich ja niemand hier ein SLI Morpheus holen, der sich gerade nen Fertig-PC gekauft hat und keine Ahnung hat oder?


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Nö, denn es ist wohl einfacher ein passendes Board, Gehäuse und Kühler zu kaufen, als richtiges OC einer Grafikkarte. Macht es dennoch jeder, der sich für Sachen wie Morpheus interessiert? JA!
> 
> Also ja, ich sehe es als NULL Problem an, wenn jemand tatsächlich interessiert an SLI mit Morpheus ist, dass diese Person fähig ist, sich die passenden Komponenten zu kaufen.


Asus rampage 5extreme? Wäre dieser passend für SLI + morpheus. ( nur damit ich bescheid weiss vllt mal in zukunft ein 2. 980ti)


----------



## JayR91 (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ich habe eine asu rog rampage 5extreme zu meiner 980tibevga acx2.0.
> Ich hätte auch lust auf Morpheus kühlung mit 2x noctua lüftern oder so,
> Frage: auf meinem mainboard wird eine Noctua nh-d15 sein und da ich sowieso den ersten slot vergessen (wegen platz mit nhd15) kann und ein anderen pcie x16 slot nutzen muss, ist meine frage, passt meine karte mit dem morpheus auf ein anderen slot der 16lanes hat und halt noctua nhd15 auf der cpu.
> "Ist es möglich" platz und funktions teschnich.
> Danke


Soweit ich weiß liegen nur am ersten Slot die x16 an, da der 5820k nur 28 Lanes hat, was sogar auf der Page von Asus beschrieben ist


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Welche boostet ab werk auf 1400mhz?
> Palit? Hab nicht mitbekommen welche du da hast



Ich hab die Asus Strix.-



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Aber welche ist die Beste? Ich denke mal die liegen alle ziemlich dicht beieinander. Mit dem Spielerauge sieht man da kaum Unterschiede.
> Leise, leiser, Meine ...lassen wir mal außen vor. Ich würde jetzt meine EVGA sc Ref empfehlen, für die die umrüsten wollen/können/ dürfen.
> Der Boost von 1304 liegt ohne zu zucken an und wie schon oben gepostet 55°C bei "flüsterleisen" 39% der Enermax.
> 
> Ich habe auch schonmal geschrieben, eine Karte, die sehr leise sein sollte, nach Aussagen hier, war die lauteste HW im PC



Den Unterschied zwischen 1300 und 1400MHz Takt merkst du sowieso nicht.
Das ist alles nur Balkendenken.
Ich würde wieder die Asus nehmen, aber die Palit ist ja auch eine gute Karte.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß liegen nur am ersten Slot die x16 an, da der 5820k nur 28 Lanes hat, was sogar auf der Page von Asus beschrieben ist


Es gibt Dip schalter bei dem board, kannst damit den ersten deaktivieren dann laufen einige von den anderen auf x16 . Grad rausgefunden


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Habe mir eine ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC bestellt, sollte nächste Woche da sein.

Dann geht meine gtx 780 Asus Direct II OC in Rente, ich meine ich kann die auch hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbieten oder?

Wenn ja wie geht das?


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Habe mir eine ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC bestellt, sollte nächste Woche da sein.
> 
> Dann geht meine gtx 780 Asus Direct II OC in Rente, ich meine ich kann die auch hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbieten oder?
> 
> Wenn ja wie geht das?


Gibt nen Thread dafür. Schau mal auf der Mainpage des Forums. Markthalle


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Asus rampage 5extreme? Wäre dieser passend für SLI + morpheus. ( nur damit ich bescheid weiss vllt mal in zukunft ein 2. 980ti)



das problem mit dem Morpheus ist schlicht und einfach die Breite. Wenn eine drin steckt, dann ist das Problem der Platz nach unten.
Wenn du ne Karte mit Backplate hast, dann kommst du auf schlappe 7,9 cm ! Also für 2 dann bestimmt 20cm, denn du musst 2cm Luft dazwischen lassen
sonst bekommt die obere Platzangst.


----------



## Kusarr (12. Juli 2015)

@Threshold: aber warum boostet die Strix so hoch? Laut Daten soll se doch nen Boost von 1317Mhz haben 
Schwankt das etwa von Karte zu Karte oder hätte auch meine, würd ich mir die Strix kaufen, deinen Boost?


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe alles aus meiner EVGA 980 ti H2O herausgeholt. Der PT geht sogar über 110% mit original BIOS  bei 43° . Waku ist unschlagbar . ASIC 78,4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Habe mir eine ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC bestellt, sollte nächste Woche da sein.
> 
> Dann geht meine gtx 780 Asus Direct II OC in Rente, ich meine ich kann die auch hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbieten oder?
> 
> Wenn ja wie geht das?



Marktplatz. Verkaufsbereich.
Beachte die Regel, dann solltet du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Marktplatz. Verkaufsbereich.
> Beachte die Regel, dann solltet du keine Probleme haben.



jauu Danke, werde ich mir mal durchlesen.

Sehe gerade du hast sie schon, kann ich dir dazu ein paar Fragen stellen, vielleicht auch über PN?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> @Threshold: aber warum boostet die Strix so hoch? Laut Daten soll se doch nen Boost von 1317Mhz haben
> Schwankt das etwa von Karte zu Karte oder hätte auch meine, würd ich mir die Strix kaufen, deinen Boost?



Kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Laut Asus Homepage boostet sie auf 1287MHz.
Meine schafft immer die 1405/1403/1406. 
Ob ich jetzt einfach nur Glück beim Chip hatte -- keine Ahnung. 
Aber ich denke, dass die 1287 garantiert sind, das schafft jede Strix und je nach dem auch noch darüber hinaus.



veteran schrieb:


> Sehe gerade du hast sie schon, kann ich dir dazu ein paar Fragen stellen, vielleicht auch über PN?



Klar kannst du.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Asus rampage 5extreme? Wäre dieser passend für SLI + morpheus. ( nur damit ich bescheid weiss vllt mal in zukunft ein 2. 980ti)


Laut zukosan alle kein Problem.
Nur das die untere Karte mit dem Morpheus nicht in dein Gehäuse passt und du ein neues brauchst.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich habe alles aus meiner EVGA 980 ti H2O herausgeholt. Der PT geht sogar über 110% mit original BIOS  bei 43° . Waku ist unschlagbar . ASIC 78,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice score, angeblich gibt es aber hier jemanden mit einer Sandy Bridge CPU und einer 980 Ti 24k Grafikscore erreicht. Leider kam kein screenshot dazu...
SLI mit 2x Morpheus? Ja morgen auch noch^^


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Habe mir eine ASUS GeForce STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC bestellt, sollte nächste Woche da sein.
> 
> Dann geht meine gtx 780 Asus Direct II OC in Rente, ich meine ich kann die auch hier im Forum zum Verkauf anbieten oder?
> 
> Wenn ja wie geht das?



Wo hast Du bestellt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
> Laut Asus Homepage boostet sie auf 1287MHz.
> Meine schafft immer die 1405/1403/1406.
> Ob ich jetzt einfach nur Glück beim Chip hatte -- keine Ahnung.
> Aber ich denke, dass die 1287 garantiert sind, das schafft jede Strix und je nach dem auch noch darüber hinaus.



Hört sich vielversprechend an. Darf man fragen, wo Du die her hast? Gibts nen offizielles Review scho zur Strix?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Ich denke bei Alternate, da hatte ich auch bestellt.


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke bei Alternate, da hatte ich auch bestellt.



Hm, für 819€ aber scho ne Hausnummer . Bei breiterer Verfügbarkeit würde sich das wohl wieder einpendeln, so ungeduldig bin ich dann auch net. Mal sehen, was Nr. 2 der MSI taugt...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß liegen nur am ersten Slot die x16 an, da der 5820k nur 28 Lanes hat, was sogar auf der Page von Asus beschrieben ist



Zeig mir das mal bitte schwarz auf weiß. Irgendwie macht es keine Sinn.
Wenn der erste Slot blockiert ist weil der Luftkühler zu groß ist muss man eben in den nächsten 16er Slot.
Das sollte normal nie ein Problem sein.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich habe alles aus meiner EVGA 980 ti H2O herausgeholt. Der PT geht sogar über 110% mit original BIOS  bei 43° . Waku ist unschlagbar . ASIC 78,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du die normale Ref. Karte von EVGA? Also mit Ref-Kühler und einfach WaKü drauf?


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut zukosan alle kein Problem.
> Nur das die untere Karte mit dem Morpheus nicht in dein Gehäuse passt und du ein neues brauchst.


In mein Corsair carbide air540
Würde eine zweite mit morpheus nicht passen?


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut zukosan alle kein Problem.
> Nur das die untere Karte mit dem Morpheus nicht in dein Gehäuse passt und du ein neues brauchst.



Ist dein einziger Auftrag hier das Provozieren? Armselig. Scheint SOOOO schwer zu sein, sich n neues Board zu kaufen oder? Oder klappt das nur bei Grafikkarten? N neues Mainboard kaufen is echt ne gaaaanz andere Hausnummer... -Ironie off- Lass uns doch hier bitte mal ALLE in Ruhe. Du wurdest in diesem Thread nun schon mehrfach dazu aufgerufen. Es wäre eine Wohltat. Denn andere wollen sich hier sachlich austauschen und nicht ständig die EXKLUSIVE Meinung deinerseits hören...

Was empfiehlst du denn Leuten die einen neuen CPU mit neuem Sockel wollen? Sagst auch: HOCHkompliziert, fast schon unmöglich? Auch da muss man sich schlicht ein neues Board kaufen... was is denn daran anders, wenn man ein neues Board für Morpheus SLI braucht? oh Mann wie lächerlich langsam...

EDIT: Auch du hast ja hier sogar selbst geschrieben, dass du jetzt raus bist. Nicht geklappt. Warum?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Hm, für 819€ aber scho ne Hausnummer . Bei breiterer Verfügbarkeit würde sich das wohl wieder einpendeln, so ungeduldig bin ich dann auch net. Mal sehen, was Nr. 2 der MSI taugt...



Ach was, bevor meine Frau das Geld für sinnloses Zeugs wie Schuhe ausgibt, hau ich die Knete für was wichtiges wie Grafik raus.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach was, bevor meine Frau das Geld für sinnloses Zeugs wie Schuhe ausgibt, hau ich die Knete für was wichtiges wie Grafik raus.



So gehört sich des. .


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach was, bevor meine Frau das Geld für sinnloses Zeugs wie Schuhe ausgibt, hau ich die Knete für was wichtiges wie Grafik raus.


Alter wenn sie das liest.. Dann darfst du auf dem sofa pennen  haha


----------



## daniel82a (12. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gibts nen offizielles Review scho zur Strix?



ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

guru3d gibt aber auch wirklich jeder Karte ein "top pick".


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> In mein Corsair carbide air540
> Würde eine zweite mit morpheus nicht passen?



Selbstverständlich passt da ein vernünftiges Morpheus SLI rein, wenn dies dein Gehäuse ist. http://i.ytimg.com/vi/_rxD-nRXw9c/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach was, bevor meine Frau das Geld für sinnloses Zeugs wie Schuhe ausgibt, hau ich die Knete für was wichtiges wie Grafik raus.



HarHar. Gefällt mir! Auch wenn ich jetz an den PC gefesselt im Juli Zeit ohne Ende hab und gern auf Max zoggn würd, wird wohl die Vernunft siegen (wenn Nr. 2 net passt, vielleicht noch ne EVGA oder Palit dazwischenklemmen). Nr. 1 trat heute ihren Weg zur Packstation an...



Synner schrieb:


> Alter wenn sie das liest.. Dann darfst du auf dem sofa pennen  haha



Das Risiko dürfte aber überschaubar sein...



daniel82a schrieb:


> ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Introduction



Merci.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich passt da ein vernünftiges Morpheus SLI rein, wenn dies dein Gehäuse ist. http://i.ytimg.com/vi/_rxD-nRXw9c/maxresdefault.jpg


Mit dem Noctua NH-D15. Ja wenns passt dann ist ja gut

PS. das Bild sieht so schöööön aus haha


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Mit dem Noctua NH-D15. Ja wenns passt dann ist ja gut
> 
> PS. das Bild sieht so schöööön aus haha



Meine Aussage bezieht sich aber nur aufs Gehäuse. Beim Mainboard musst die ECHTEN Spezies fragen. Denn ich sage nur, was ich auch definitiv weiß. Und da ich dein Mainboard noch nie live vor mir hatte, möchte ich keine 100% Aussage dafür geben. Denke es ist auch in deinem Sinne. Denn von Glaskugellesern und Mutmaßungsleuten haben wir hier genug.


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Hast du die normale Ref. Karte von EVGA? Also mit Ref-Kühler und einfach WaKü drauf?


Genau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok gut. Danke.
Und die hast du auf 1512Mhz prügeln können? Stark


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Mit dem Noctua NH-D15. Ja wenns passt dann ist ja gut
> 
> PS. das Bild sieht so schöööön aus haha



Ich wage einzuwerfen, GPU mit Morpheus ist 2 Karten breit. Es könnte die Luft zwischen Lüfter 1. Karte und Rückseite 2. Karte fehlen.


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ok gut. Danke.
> Und die hast du auf 1512Mhz prügeln können? Stark


 Aber 1512Mhz hält die nicht immer aber meistens, wenn PT überschritten wird , geht die auf 1478Mzh herunter  .


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezieht sich aber nur aufs Gehäuse. Beim Mainboard musst die ECHTEN Spezies fragen. Denn ich sage nur, was ich auch definitiv weiß. Und da ich dein Mainboard noch nie live vor mir hatte, möchte ich keine 100% Aussage dafür geben. Denke es ist auch in deinem Sinne. Denn von Glaskugellesern und Mutmaßungsleuten haben wir hier genug.


Wenn du der Meinung bist, warum sagst du dann das:


zukosan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich passt da ein vernünftiges Morpheus SLI rein, wenn dies dein Gehäuse ist. http://i.ytimg.com/vi/_rxD-nRXw9c/maxresdefault.jpg


Ein SLI mit 2x Morpheus passt nicht.
Ein Morpheus ist mit Lüftern 4 Slots hoch.
Dh beim Board von Synner steckt die erste Morpheus Karte ganz oben und die zweite Morpheus Karte ganz unten.
Nur ist im Air 540 beim letzten Slot nur noch Platz für eine 2 Slot Karte, wie soll da eine 4 Slot Karte reinpassen?

@Topic:
Hier mal mit PT 110 1,218V und Boost von 1467MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, warum sagst du dann das:
> 
> Ein SLI mit 2x Morpheus passt nicht.
> Ein Morpheus ist mit Lüftern 4 Slots hoch.
> ...



Dann bleib ich bei einer GPU, die980ti ist ja sowieso power.. 
Und fals ich mal irgendwann sli haben will, muss halt ein board das passt hinn, oder halt die zukünftigen nvidia karten die besser als die. 980ti werden.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Solange du nicht 2x den Morpheus nimmst, passt das.
Wobei das auch mit 3 Slot Kühlern eng wird.
Bei SLI würde ich sowieso auf DHE oder Wasser gehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Dann bleib ich bei einer GPU, die980ti ist ja sowieso power..
> Und fals ich mal irgendwann sli haben will, muss halt ein board das passt hinn, oder halt die zukünftigen nvidia karten die besser als die. 980ti werden.



bis du SLi haben willst, gibt es schon Pascal.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme boostet ab Werk aus auf 1430 und hält die konstant ohne einmal abzufallen bei 59°...



Screens mit auslastung welches spiel und temperaturen pls  Die Werte sind sowas von unglaubwürdig das geht garnichtmehr .. vor allem die Temperatur  Aber kein ding, einfach paar screens posten

Und bevor mich wieder bestimmte leute hier anprangern... bitte überlegt euch mal den wert vom takt als "werkstakt" und dazu die temperatur unter last ... denkt wenigstens mal ne sekunde darüber nach ob das wirklich glaubwürdig klingt.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Du gehst auf Argumente ein die ich gar nicht genannt hatte.
> Im CB Test war der ACX2 sau laut.



soso, sau laut .. in meinem gedämmten gehäuse ist er nicht hörbar unter last bei 40% rpm.. mehr brauch er nicht für stabile 72 grad bei mir im gedämmten define r5. Aber moment, wie das? der Kühler ist doch mist und -> sau laut <-


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

Nach Pascal kommt dann Kevin^^

Finde SLI sollte man bei High-End Karten wirklich nur mit Wakü machen dann hat man auch das Platzproblem nicht.

Wie weit dreht mit OC ohne Spannungserhöhung euere Palit eigl hoch von der Drehzahl her?

Aber die 980Ti sollte schon ne zeit lang halten wenn man kein 4k hat.


----------



## SimRacer925 (12. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Screens mit auslastung welches spiel und temperaturen pls  Die Werte sind sowas von unglaubwürdig das geht garnichtmehr .. vor allem die Temperatur  Aber kein ding, einfach paar screens posten
> 
> 
> 
> soso, sau laut .. in meinem gedämmten gehäuse ist er nicht hörbar unter last bei 40% rpm.. mehr brauch er nicht für stabile 72 grad bei mir im gedämmten define r5. Aber moment, wie das? der Kühler ist doch mist und -> sau laut <-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön.. Ergebnis nach 1 Stunde Heaven. Leicht übertaktet um +20MHz auf 1450 (von den normalen 1430 wo sie eh hintaktet).
Maximum 63 °..


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, warum sagst du dann das:
> 
> Ein SLI mit 2x Morpheus passt nicht.
> Ein Morpheus ist mit Lüftern 4 Slots hoch.
> ...


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Nach Pascal kommt dann Kevin^^



Hoffen wir, dass nvidia keinen Chip dann Chantalle nennt 



SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du auch anno 2070?


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> bis du SLi haben willst, gibt es schon Pascal.


Eben, und dann verkauf ich meine evga und hau bisschen was drauf und dann sag ich Hallo pascal ^^


----------



## zukosan (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> JoM79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du der Meinung bist, warum sagst du dann das:
> ...


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> JoM79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du der Meinung bist, warum sagst du dann das:
> ...


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, kommt ja n bissl auf die Lüfter an. Mein Morpheus nimmt mit Lüftern 2,5 Slots ein. Und ich habe nur 64 Grad unter Volllast. Es müssen nicht Flugzeuglüfter sein wie bei dir. Bei meinen 2,5 Slot wären ganz klar noch 2,5cm Luft zur 2. Backplate... Deine Lüfter sind vollkommen übertrieben. Groß is nicht immer gleich besser.
> ...


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja , aber bedenke das ich Noctua NH-D15 habe
> ...


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Synner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann ich verstehen, den NoctuaNH D14 hatte ich vorher auch drauf da hat zwischen Kühler und Graka 1Slot sogar noch eine Soundkarte gepasst.
> ...


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffentlich passt es bei mir auch, sogar ohne extra soundkarte ^^
> ...


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Aber 1512Mhz hält die nicht immer aber meistens, wenn PT überschritten wird , geht die auf 1478Mzh herunter  .



Ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Vill. kaufe ich mir dann doch ne Ref. Karte und setzte sie unter Wasser.

Die Costum Karte schaffen ja bis auf kleine Ausnahmen auch nicht mehr Takt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, kommt ja n bissl auf die Lüfter an. Mein Morpheus nimmt mit Lüftern 2,5 Slots ein. Und ich habe nur 64 Grad unter Volllast. Es müssen nicht Flugzeuglüfter sein wie bei dir. Bei meinen 2,5 Slot wären ganz klar noch 2,5cm Luft zur 2. Backplate... Deine Lüfter sind vollkommen übertrieben. Groß is nicht immer gleich besser. Von  mir aus lass es 3Slot sein, aber 4...never.
> ...


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Synner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sollte eigentlich gutgehen, solange der Kühler in dem Bereich nicht mit der Graka in Kontakt kommt ist das ok und Wärmetechnisch stellt das kein Problem dar.
> ...


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2015)

Alternativ der asymetrische Noctua NH-D15S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SlapJack (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
> Laut Asus Homepage boostet sie auf 1287MHz.
> Meine schafft immer die 1405/1403/1406.
> Ob ich jetzt einfach nur Glück beim Chip hatte -- keine Ahnung.
> ...



Vielleicht hattest du Glück und eines der ersten Modelle bekommen.

Siehe [link=http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,36.html]Review[/link] hier bei Conclusion


> Update: Shortly before finishing this article ASUS gave us a call. It appears that the retail units will be clocked 26 MHz slower at a 1190 MHz core and 1291 MHz Boost frequency. The batches media received are clocked at 1216 MHz on the core and 1317 MHz on the boost frequency (as displayed in this review). The faster mode can still be achieved by using the OC mode in their overclocking software. It is a little disappointing to not see the fastest advertised frequency straight out of the box.



Scheint so als ob die ersten höher getaktet wurden. Evtl war die schon mal wo zum review und hat nen geändertes bios oder so? 

Falls nicht Top und Glückwunsch


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Naja, kommt ja n bissl auf die Lüfter an. Mein Morpheus nimmt mit Lüftern 2,5 Slots ein. Und ich habe nur 64 Grad unter Volllast. Es müssen nicht Flugzeuglüfter sein wie bei dir. Bei meinen 2,5 Slot wären ganz klar noch 2,5cm Luft zur 2. Backplate... Deine Lüfter sind vollkommen übertrieben. Groß is nicht immer gleich besser. Von  mir aus lass es 3Slot sein, aber 4...never.



Hast du nen anderen Morpheus als alle anderen? 
Wäre mir nämlich neu das ein Morpheus mit Lüftern weniger als 3 slots benötigt. Selbst mit Ultra slim Lüftern sind es knapp über 3 slots...
Ich vermute du hast dich schlicht geirrt.


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nh D14 :
> ...


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hast du nen anderen Morpheus als alle anderen?
> Wäre mir nämlich neu das ein Morpheus mit Lüftern weniger als 3 slots benötigt. Selbst mit Ultra slim Lüftern sind es knapp über 3 slots...
> Ich vermute du hast dich schlicht geirrt.



Hat er mit Sicherheit da der Morpheus wie gesagt schon ohne Lüfter 2,5 Slots benötigt.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

Ach jetzt wird auch klar, wie er auf 24K Grafikscore kommt beim Firestrike, da er einen sehr besonderen Luftkühler (Unikat) hat.


----------



## Lori78 (12. Juli 2015)

Wäre es nicht mal wieder an der Zeit etwas zum Thema zurück zu kommen? Diesbezüglich könnte sich Synner auch einen eigenen Fred bei PC Zusammenstellung erstellen, wo er sich seinen "Traum PC" zusammenstellen lassen kann.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier dein Beweis.
> Viel Spass.



Die G1 von Gigabyte ist 3db leiser  

hier der Beweiß  

techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Synner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sollte eigentlich gutgehen, solange der Kühler in dem Bereich nicht mit der Graka in Kontakt kommt ist das ok und Wärmetechnisch stellt das kein Problem dar.
> ...


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die G1 von Gigabyte ist 3db leiser
> 
> hier der Beweiß
> 
> techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming



Schau mal hier MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp
Selbes Testumfeld wie bei der von dir verlinkten Gigabyte. Wie du siehst, ist die MSI leiser als die Gigabyte.
Im Luxx Test kann man jedoch sehen, dass die Jetstream leiser ist als die Gaming.


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So jetzt zu 100% die info ^^
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die G1 von Gigabyte ist 3db leiser
> 
> hier der Beweiß
> 
> techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


Da man ja auch 2 völlig unterschiedliche Tests miteinander vergleichen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So jetzt zu 100% die info ^^
> ...


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

bahaha ich hatte die g1 hier. Die war so unfassbar laut. War auch der Grund warum sie zurückging. Palit und g1 sind was Lautstärke angeht nicht einmal entfernt vergleichbar.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Synner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mach doch einfach die Karte rein und guck bei GPU Z nach.
> ...


----------



## Markus_P (12. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Synner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sollte eigentlich gutgehen, solange der Kühler in dem Bereich nicht mit der Graka in Kontakt kommt ist das ok und Wärmetechnisch stellt das kein Problem dar.
> ...


----------



## TSR2000 (12. Juli 2015)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle für unverschämtes Glück mit Euren Blitzlieferungen???

Frechheit


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Ist aber doch arg eng.

Btw, dein Lüfter unten verwirbelt dir doch die ganze Luft die nach hinten soll.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

Stört der Lüfter im Boden nicht den Airflow?


----------



## Kusarr (12. Juli 2015)

ich finds vom Platz gut, aber der untere Lüfter is wirklich murks, der muss da weg.

könnte im Sommer als Ventilator eher seinen Zweck verrichten


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Ist das nicht vorteilhaft? Der lüfter unten würde somit die luft die eingezogen wird von vorne, nach oben lenken und somit zum cpu kühler


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2015)

Nein, so verwirbelst du nur die Luft.
Ideal wären Luftkanäle mit grossen Radien.


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Vill. kaufe ich mir dann doch ne Ref. Karte und setzte sie unter Wasser.
> 
> Die Costum Karte schaffen ja bis auf kleine Ausnahmen auch nicht mehr Takt.



Kommt immer auf den Chip an ,  die meisten landen im Bereich von 1450-1550Mhz. Die schlechten bei 1400Mhz und die besten über 1550Mhz .


----------



## veteran (12. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> veteran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Platzprobleme gibt es keine
> ...


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2015)

Nehmt bei Platzbedenken einfach den asymetrischen NH-D15S.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Chip an ,  die meisten landen im Bereich von 1450-1550Mhz. Die schlechten bei 1400Mhz und die besten über 1550Mhz .



Ich weiß. Habe glaub ich jeden Beitrag hier gelesen. 
Aber dafür nochmal extra Geld ausgeben, obwohl es dann eh nur am Chip hängt. Ich will nur einen Hersteller der mir bei einem Kühlerwechsel weiterhin Garantie gibt. Da kommt, soweit ich weiß nur EVGA oder Zotac in. Frage.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Und MSI, sowie ASUS.

Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Habe glaub ich jeden Beitrag hier gelesen.
> Aber dafür nochmal extra Geld ausgeben, obwohl es dann eh nur am Chip hängt. Ich will nur einen Hersteller der mir bei einem Kühlerwechsel weiterhin Garantie gibt. Da kommt, soweit ich weiß nur EVGA oder Zotac in. Frage.


Nimm die Evga, da kannste alles mit machen und hast nach der registrierung statt3 jahre 5jahre garantie für 8€ (das musst du in den ersten 30tagen tun) 
Ich weiß nicht wie es abläuft mit zotac, aber da du dann bei der Evga die lüfter tauschen würdest oder wakü drauf machst würd ich wegen der verarbeitung auf Evga zugreifen (hab ich auch getan und werde Morpheus drauf machen)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Zotac gibt keine Garantie beim entfernen des Kühlers.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Zotac gibt keine Garantie beim entfernen des Kühlers.



Doch, sogar auf OC und Spannungsveränderung.


----------



## Ikarius (12. Juli 2015)

Hat sich die amp extreme eigentlich als gut herausgestellt?


----------



## S754 (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Doch, sogar auf OC und Spannungsveränderung.



Und das steht wo?


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Schau den Link im meinem vorherigen Post an.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und MSI, sowie ASUS.
> 
> Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net



Danke. Genau das habe ich gesucht. Aber bei denn beiden bekommst auch noch Garantie bei OC. 




Synner schrieb:


> Nimm die Evga, da kannste alles mit machen und hast nach der registrierung statt3 jahre 5jahre garantie für 8€ (das musst du in den ersten 30tagen tun)
> Ich weiß nicht wie es abläuft mit zotac, aber da du dann bei der Evga die lüfter tauschen würdest oder wakü drauf machst würd ich wegen der verarbeitung auf Evga zugreifen (hab ich auch getan und werde Morpheus drauf machen)



Ja es soll dann Wakü drauf. 
Kann ich mir vorstellen. Zudem hat ja EVGA einen Stützpunkt in München. Wird vielleicht doch ne EVGA.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2015)

Der Zotac Support hat mir gesagt, dass es keine Garantie auf Kühlerwechsel gibt (war aber auch schon fast 5 Jahre her )


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Wenn du der Karte eh eine wakü verpassen willst wäre die Hydro Copper evtl das richtige für dich denke ich.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch die EVGA Referenz Karte und nen EK Fullcover dazu kaufen, Kommt preislich aber aufs selbe raus.

Hydro Copper: 840€
Ref Karte + Fullcover+ Backplate 840€ 

Ich warte nur noch auf Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn du der Karte eh eine wakü verpassen willst wäre die Hydro Copper evtl das richtige für dich denke ich.
> 
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch die EVGA Referenz Karte und nen EK Fullcover dazu kaufen, Kommt preislich aber aufs selbe raus.
> 
> ...



Werde ich auch machen. Aber zum weiterverkaufen, ist es da nich besser einen Lukü zu haben?


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Bei eBay wird man die Hydro Copper mit Sicherheit für nen guten Preis wieder loswerden 

EVGA hat halt nen sehr guten wenn nicht sogar den besten Ruf.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Zotac gibt keine Garantie beim entfernen des Kühlers.




Offizieller Antwort von Zotec  

Die Garantie gilt nur  ohne Umbau des
Kühlers. Allerdings ist der neue Kühler sehr gelungen und sollten mit der
Lautstärke unauftragend sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
____________________________________

die halten Ihre Kühler echt für leise


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Offizieller Antwort von Zotec
> 
> Die Garantie gilt nur  ohne Umbau des
> Kühlers. Allerdings ist der neue Kühler sehr gelungen und sollten mit der
> ...



Wo hast du die Aussage denn her?

Dann wird es eine EVGA.
Mal sehen wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit  und mit dem Preis der Hydro aussieht.


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Offizieller Antwort von Zotec
> 
> Die Garantie gilt nur  ohne Umbau des
> Kühlers. Allerdings ist der neue Kühler sehr gelungen und sollten mit der
> ...



xD das ist sowas wie "der küler ist voll gut, kaufen sie sich zotac" haha


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Das beste daran ist das die sich bei zotac anscheinend selbst nicht einig sind wie die Garantiebedingungen aussehen


----------



## Synner (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das beste daran ist das die sich bei zotac anscheinend selbst nicht einig sind wie die Garantiebedingungen aussehen


Wenn man trotzdem irgendwas umbaut, meinste die sehen dass? Haben die sowas wie makierungen oder aufkleber die nicht gerissen werden dürfen.


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Juli 2015)

Spätestens wenn sie den Kühler abnehmen und feststellen das andere Pads und andere Paste drunter ist merken sie es. Ausserdem hinterlassen Schraubendreher auch so gut wie immer Spuren.


----------



## bisonigor (12. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn du der Karte eh eine wakü verpassen willst wäre die Hydro Copper evtl das richtige für dich denke ich.
> 
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch die EVGA Referenz Karte und nen EK Fullcover dazu kaufen, Kommt preislich aber aufs selbe raus.
> 
> ...



Wollte ich auch, aber ich bin sehr ungeduldig, hab schon eine für 835€(826€+ Versand und Gebühren) bestellt gehabt, aber der Liefertermin ist unbekannt. Sorry ich warte schon seid 980ti vorgestellt  ist und ich hab die EVGA Referenz für 705€ kaufen können+ Wasserkühler 97,30€ ,also sagen wir für 805€ komplett.


----------



## Snowhack (12. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Aussage denn her?
> 
> Dann wird es eine EVGA.
> Mal sehen wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit  und mit dem Preis der Hydro aussieht.



Ich hab ihnen geschrieben. hilf echt viel


----------



## Snowhack (12. Juli 2015)

Hier mal Temps und Takt meiner GTX980ti nach 1 Stunde BF4 Spielen. 

Gigabyte G1

Für Interessenten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich hab ihnen geschrieben. hilf echt viel



Danke. Hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht .


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier mal Temps und Takt meiner GTX980ti nach 1 Stunde BF4 Spielen.
> 
> Gigabyte G1
> 
> ...



Hui, die wird bei 68% Lüfterdrehzahl aber schon gut Alarm machen, wenn sie laut PCGH bei 62% schon 4,4 sone produziert.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2015)

Puh das ist schon sehr laut, wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hatte wohl keine leise Karte^^


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Nach den ganzen Beiträgen hier , zu welcher ti würdet ihr tendieren?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

Tis die bis jetzt ziemlich gut ausschauen in meiner persönlichen Reihenfolge: 

Palit Super Jetstream, EVGA SC+, Zotac AMP! Extreme, G1 =  MSI.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juli 2015)

So meine Palit boostet jetzt auf 1520mhz.
In CSGO hängt sie aber bei 600mhz.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> So meine Palit boostet jetzt auf 1520mhz.
> In CSGO hängt sie aber bei 600mhz.



Hängt?


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Hängt?



Sie Taktet nicht höher als 600mhz.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Sie Taktet nicht höher als 600mhz.



Achso . ^^ ok


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und MSI, sowie ASUS.
> 
> Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net



Bitte doch nicht immer diese uralte Bestandsaufnahme von Februar 2014 Posten. Selbst wenn damals das zutraf, im Fazit steht explizit der Verweis, dass sich das jederzeit ändern kann und IN JEDEM FALL wenn überhaupt auf Kulanz gemacht werden würde. 
Auf Garantie Leistungen gibt es keinen Rechtsanspruch und ist immer eine freiwillige Leistung mit willkürlichen Bedingungen. 

Jeder der hier was bastelt tuts auf eigenes Risiko. Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung geht sowieso flöten...


----------



## Gromir (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Beiträgen hier , zu welcher ti würdet ihr tendieren?



Ich persönlich hätte gerne eine sauschnelle Grafikkarte (980Ti, deswegen  sind wir ja alle hier ), die aber dennoch möglichst leise sein sollte.
Ich brauch keine Karte die sich das allerletzte FPS mehr per OC rauspressen lässt, sich dafür dann aber anhört wie ein Fön.
Riesen(kosten)aufwand mit Wakü möchte ich auch nicht.
Was ich hier so rausgelesen habe, kommen da momentan die Palit Super  Jetstream und die MSI Gaming 6G Lautstärketechnisch sehr gut weg.
Zumal die besten Karten hier wohl ~ 5% höhere stabile Werte hinbekommen haben.
Wobei die Palit wohl noch nen Tick leiser sein soll und mit momentan ~700€ am unteren Preisende der Custom Designs rumtingelt.
Deshalb hab ich sie mir auch bestellt. Jetzt muss sie nur noch kommen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich auf meine Evga 980Ti OC acx2.0,
Die Morpheus kühlung draufmache, dann bin ich besser drann als die Palit, Gigabyte, Msi.
Stimmt's? 
MHz , Temps etc


----------



## Gromir (13. Juli 2015)

Temps bestimmt, Lautstärke hängt von den Lüftern ab, aber vermutlich auch.
Takt, tja, das ist die große Frage ob der auch besser wird. Ich glaube es ja fast nicht...


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> Temps bestimmt, Lautstärke hängt von den Lüftern ab, aber vermutlich auch.
> Takt, tja, das ist die große Frage ob der auch besser wird. Ich glaube es ja fast nicht...


Die chips sind in den ganzen grakas ob custom oder ref, gleich richtig?

Also wenn bei den grakas, alles gleich ist außer die Kühler dann bleib ich bei der Evga und mach die morpheus drauf,

Und der rest wäre ja glückssache ob ich die Palit hätte lch G1 / Evga,


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Die chips sind in den ganzen grakas ob custom oder ref, gleich richtig?
> 
> Also wenn bei den grakas, alles gleich ist außer die Kühler dann bleib ich bei der Evga und mach die morpheus drauf,



Jein für die Richtigen Sahne Karten (die dann aber auch 200-300€ extra kosten) gibt es meist selektierte Chips (Kingpin oder 8Pack Edition z.B.)


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Jein für die Richtigen Sahne Karten (die dann aber auch 200-300€ extra kosten) gibt es meist selektierte Chips (Kingpin oder 8Pack Edition z.B.)


Ja, ich mein die normalen Customs und Ref 980Ti's.
Nicht die Kingpin/8Pack Speziel karten.

Ach ich bleib bei der Evga, ich hab sie nicht mal rangebaut haha, einfach Morpheus drauf und Takten, und auf 1450 mhz hoffen. Das ist mein ziel, alles darüber wäre Grandios für mich.


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

naja 1450 schafft fast jede.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Wennn DirectX12 unter Windows 10 vram addiert sollte man sich dann trotzdem 980 Ti's im SLI kaufen oder 2 TitanX ? Falls der VRAM addiert wird sollten ja 12 GB mehr als ausreichen aber falls nicht sollen ja 6 Gb angeblich auchmal knapp werden können. Bin mal gespannt und warte deshalb lieber noch was (Werde mir vor September aber eh noch keine neue Karte(n) kaufen^^)


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Meine G1 kommt heute wieder weg, extremes Spulenfiepen. 
Und ich bin echt nicht empfindlich aber das was da gestern passiert ist bei Spielen geht überhaupt nicht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ztmr6ifE4I

Hab gleich mal ein video dazu hochgeladen. 
Das sollte bei 754 Euro sich änderst anhören.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine G1 kommt heute wieder weg, extremes Spulenfiepen.
> Und ich bin echt nicht empfindlich aber das was da gestern passiert ist bei Spielen geht überhaupt nicht.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ztmr6ifE4I
> ...



Warst du nicht erst voll zufrieden mit der Karte?


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine G1 kommt heute wieder weg, extremes Spulenfiepen.
> Und ich bin echt nicht empfindlich aber das was da gestern passiert ist bei Spielen geht überhaupt nicht.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ztmr6ifE4I
> ...


Echt doll.. Tut mir leid für dich, warten heißt es nun..


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Warst du nicht erst voll zufrieden mit der Karte?



Ja bin ich auch, aber das ist gestern erst in diesem Maß aufgetreten. 
Da hört dann die Toleranz auch bei mir auf. 

Ich sag dir das fiepen ist echt nicht leise.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Echt doll.. Tut mir leid für dich, warten heißt es nun..



Warten ? Ne hab mir gleich eine neue bestellt. 

14 Tage Rückgabe recht.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Warten ? Ne hab mir gleich eine neue bestellt.
> 
> 14 Tage Rückgabe recht.



Welche hast du dir denn (jetzt neu) bestellt?


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Welche hast du dir denn (jetzt neu) bestellt?



Die gleich nur hoffentlich ohne Spulenfiepen, wie schon geschrieben bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Gigabyte. 

Wenn das aber wieder nichts wird, dann 
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+, 

Wird ja hier nur gelobt.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die gleich nur hoffentlich ohne Spulenfiepen, wie schon geschrieben bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Gigabyte.
> 
> Wenn das aber wieder nichts wird, dann
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+,
> ...



Die Palit wäre ja dann auch noch einen gedanken wert im fall der fälle das die 2te G1 auch ein schuss in den ofen ist


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Der Zotac Support hat mir gesagt, dass es keine Garantie auf Kühlerwechsel gibt (war aber auch schon fast 5 Jahre her )



Zotac erlaubt den Kühlerumbau offiziell nicht.
Baut man aber den Kühler um und die Karte ist defekt, meckert bei Zotac niemand, wenn man den original Kühler wieder aufbaut und die Karte dann zur RMA einschickt.



Snowhack schrieb:


> Die gleich nur hoffentlich ohne Spulenfiepen, wie schon geschrieben bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Gigabyte.
> 
> Wenn das aber wieder nichts wird, dann
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+,
> ...



Kauf dir die Asus Strix.
Meine hat absolut kein Spulenfiepen und boostet ab Werk auf über 1400MHz.
Dazu ist sie unter Last sehr leise.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Asus Strix.
> Meine hat absolut kein Spulenfiepen und boostet ab Werk auf über 1400MHz.
> Dazu ist sie unter Last sehr leise.



Habe glaube ich mal irgentwo gelesen das die von den Temperaturen ziemlich hoch geht? Stimmt das so oder liegt deine Strix unter Last (noch) im "normalen Bereich"?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

ASUS STRIX Gaming GTX 980 Ti DirectCU 3 | KitGuru - Part 19
ASUS STRIX Gaming GTX 980 Ti DirectCU 3 | KitGuru - Part 20
Scheint eine gute Karte zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Habe glaube ich mal irgentwo gelesen das die von den Temperaturen ziemlich hoch geht? Stimmt das so oder liegt deine Strix unter Last (noch) im "normalen Bereich"?



Bei mir erreicht die 73° als Maximal Temperatur, darüber ist sie noch nie gegangen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

In dem Review oben sieht man auch, wie die übertaktete Fury X zurückfällt gegenüber den Custom Karten der 980 Ti (in dem Fall ASUS Strix), teilweise über 10-20% Unterschied und man kann die 980 Ti Customs ja auch noch ein wenig übertakten...
Deren FuryX wurde auch auf 1130MHz übertaktet, das hat kaum ein Tester geschafft und dennoch ist die 980 Ti mit großem Abstand in Front (falls man die übertaktet).


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Hört sich vielversprechend an das neben der Palit noch eine Karte so überzeugen kann


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> In dem Review oben sieht man auch, wie die übertaktete Fury X zurückfällt gegenüber den Custom Karten der 980 Ti (in dem Fall ASUS Strix), teilweise über 10-20% Unterschied und man kann die 980 Ti Customs ja auch noch ein wenig übertakten...
> Deren FuryX wurde auch auf 1130MHz übertaktet, das hat kaum ein Tester geschafft und dennoch ist die 980 Ti mit großem Abstand in Front (falls man die übertaktet).




Du darfst aber nicht vergessen für die Fury X gibt es demnächst neue Treiber. Die dann das gesamte OC Potential freilegt. 

Sollen dann ohne Probleme bis zu 1350Mhz drin sein. Und der Speicher soll sich dann auch mit Übertakter lassen. 

Alles noch Gerüchte bin aber echt gespannt was AMD aus der 700 Euro Krücke noch rausholt.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Wers glaubt, sagen wir mal es wird klappen, wie hoch wird dann wohl der ohnehin schon recht hohe Verbrauch?
Ich glaub nicht dran, dass 1350MHz locker erreicht werden bei der Karte, glauben tue ich jedoch, dass eventuell mit DX12 bzw Treiberoptimierungen noch bissl was rauszuholen ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Hört sich vielversprechend an das neben der Palit noch eine Karte so überzeugen kann



Ist jetzt nur die eine Karte, eben von mir.
Keine Ahnung, ob das Niveau bleibt. Da müssen wir abwarten, bis auch andere die Strix haben.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Was bringt eigentlich eine 
Backplate  rein optisch oder auch technisch Vorteile ?


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juli 2015)

Welche Asic hat deine Asus eigl?

Hab jetzt aktuell ja die Palit, Lautstärke usw auch zufrieden und bisher kein Spulenfiepen.
Nur Power Target halt und vom OC her nicht die beste (bei ca. 1470 max Boost gab es Treiber Absturz jetzt nochmal 20 MHz runter)

Hab die Zotac AMP Extreme noch offen bei ATELCO ist die Frage ob die Karte wirklich besser ist -LT 21.07 geplant - hatte direkt Anfang Juli bestellt also wenn was kommt sollte die auch zu mir gehen.
Diese soll ja ein fast freies Power Target haben.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zotac erlaubt den Kühlerumbau offiziell nicht.
> Baut man aber den Kühler um und die Karte ist defekt, meckert bei Zotac niemand, wenn man den original Kühler wieder aufbaut und die Karte dann zur RMA einschickt.
> ....



Könnte man denn wenigstens dazu schreiben, dass dies höchstens auf Kulanz erfolgt? In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es höchst fahrlässig, den Leuten hier einen Flo ins Ohr zu setzen, dass bei einer späteren RMA der zwischenzeitliche Kühlertausch einfach toleriert wird. Im Zweifel ists nämlich essig mit den 700€. Trügerische Sicherheit aufgrund dieses schwammigen ht4u Resümee von vor 17 Monaten. Und wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, was eigentlich durch welche Modifikationen an einer Grafikkarte überhaupt kaputt gehen  kann, ist die Chance auf Kulanz verschwindend gering.
Selbst bei EVGA steht (EVGA | Support | Product Warranty )

_Es dürfen auf der Karte keine physikalischen Beschädigungen auf dem PCB, GPU / Chipsatz oder CPU Sockel vorhanden sein. Dazu zählen auch Beschädigungen, die entstanden sind durch:
- durch nicht fachgerechte Arbeiten von Dritten entstanden sind, die nicht zur Durchführung von Garantieleistungen im Namen des Herstellers ermächtigt sind.
- fahrlässiges Verhalten, Unfälle, Umbauten, falsche Installation oder Gebrauch und ungeeignete Ersatzteile.
- Feuer, Wasserschaden, Blitzschlag, Erdbeben, unzureichende Belüftung, höhere Gewalt, Anschluss an falsche Netzspannung oder sonstige von EVGA nicht zu verantwortende Ursachen.
- durch jegliche andere Produkte, die mit dem EVGA Produkt verwendet werden können, aber nicht das Produkt sind.
- Verbrauchs- oder Verschleißteile, die im Rahmen des normalen Kundendienstes auszutauschen sind, wie Trockenbatterien und wieder aufladbare Akkus._

Dieser Garantie-Schmarrn wird zum Thema FuryX ebenfalls munter gepostet und wiegt die Leute in falscher Sicherheit...

*> Kühlertausch ist und bleibt eigenes hohes Risiko. Es wird von keinen Garantiebestimmungen abgedeckt und erfolgt ohne Gewähr mit kleiner Chance auf Kulanz!*


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen für die Fury X gibt es demnächst neue Treiber. Die dann das gesamte OC Potential freilegt.
> 
> Sollen dann ohne Probleme bis zu 1350Mhz drin sein. Und der Speicher soll sich dann auch mit Übertakter lassen.
> 
> Alles noch Gerüchte bin aber echt gespannt was AMD aus der 700 Euro Krücke noch rausholt.



Kannst bitte mal die Quelle posten?


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich eine
> Backplate  rein optisch oder auch technisch Vorteile ?



Kommt drauf an. Die EVGA SC+ ist über WLP mit der Backplate verbunden und gibt darüber die Hitze ab. Das muss allerdings nicht bei allen gelten, so gesehen kann die Backplate auch rein der Stabilität dienen und dabei hitzetechnisch eher ungünstig wirken. Siehe auch Raffs Antwort unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-08-2015-a-post7535370.html


----------



## parad0xr (13. Juli 2015)

Also auf dem caseking YouTube Kanal gibts eine Reihe wo sie bei Evga rumlaufen und Mitarbeiter interviewen. Da wurde auch ganz klar in die Kamera gesagt das Kühlertausch ohne Garantieverlust kein Problem ist. Glaub kaum das sie die Karte dann mit einer Lupe nach minimalen Kleinigkeiten absuchen. Das würde den guten Ruf sofort ruinieren.


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Könnte man denn wenigstens dazu schreiben, dass dies höchstens auf Kulanz erfolgt? In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es höchst fahrlässig, den Leuten hier einen Flo ins Ohr zu setzen, dass bei einer späteren RMA der zwischenzeitliche Kühlertausch einfach toleriert wird. Im Zweifel ists nämlich essig mit den 700€. Trügerische Sicherheit aufgrund dieses schwammigen ht4u Resümee von vor 17 Monaten. Und wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, was eigentlich durch welche Modifikationen an einer Grafikkarte überhaupt kaputt gehen  kann, ist die Chance auf Kulanz verschwindend gering.
> Selbst bei EVGA steht (EVGA | Support | Product Warranty )
> 
> _Es dürfen auf der Karte keine physikalischen Beschädigungen auf dem PCB, GPU / Chipsatz oder CPU Sockel vorhanden sein. Dazu zählen auch Beschädigungen, die entstanden sind durch:
> ...



Danke. Ich werd mal nachfragten.
Mir ist kein Fall bekannt bei dem EVGA nicht einem Austausch/ einer Reparatur zugestimmt, wenn der Kühler getauscht wurde. Natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung, dass nichts kaputt gemacht wurde.  Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Kannst bitte mal die Quelle posten?



Keine Quelle nur Gerüchte.  Die man hier und da mal aufschnappt, in so manchen Foren. 
Kann auch nur ein Geschwätz von AMD Fanboys sein. 

 Ich glaub persönlich nicht daran.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Die EVGA SC+ ist über WLP mit der Backplate verbunden und gibt darüber die Hitze ab. Das muss allerdings nicht bei allen gelten, so gesehen kann die Backplate auch rein der Stabilität dienen und dabei hitzetechnisch eher ungünstig wirken. Siehe auch Raffs Antwort unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-08-2015-a-post7535370.html




Wäre das die hier die du meinst ? 

https://www.alternate.de/EVGA/GeFor...Grafikkarte/html/product/1208927?tk=7&lk=8406


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Also auf dem caseking YouTube Kanal gibts eine Reihe wo sie bei Evga rumlaufen und Mitarbeiter interviewen. Da wurde auch ganz klar in die Kamera gesagt das Kühlertausch ohne Garantieverlust kein Problem ist. Glaub kaum das sie die Karte dann mit einer Lupe nach minimalen Kleinigkeiten absuchen. Das würde den guten Ruf sofort ruinieren.



Vielleicht ist EVGA kulanter, macht das aber nach eigenem Ermessen. Ich möchte ja keinen vor solchen Umbauten abhalten. Dennoch ist es mein Wunsch, dem Interessenten ein realistisches Bild von den jeweiligen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu geben, dass er weiß, worauf er sich einlässt. Selbst bei EVGA dürfte es immer darauf ankommen, WAS ist defekt und WODURCH könnte das entstanden sein. Vergisst man z.B. plakativ einen Speicherbaustein zu kühlen oder brennen die mit original Kühler gekühlten SpaWas später mit Custom Kühler durch, sollte man definitiv nicht so naiv sein und glauben, die Hersteller solcher Boards können diese Veränderungen - auch wenn wieder zurückgebaut - nicht nachträglich feststellen. 

Steht einer dieser auf Youtube gefilmten Mitarbeiter dafür gerade, wenn meine EVGA RMA abgelehnt wird? Wohl eher nicht. Ich bitte ja lediglich darum, wenn man anderen hier im Forum mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht es sich der Vollständigkeit gehört, einen Verweis auf das hohes Restrisiko zu geben, dass ein Hersteller seine freiwillige Garantieleistung verweigert und der Kunde auf seinen Kosten sitzen bleibt. Denn Garantie ist und bleibt ein völlig frei gestaltbares hätte hätte Fahrradkette, wo hingegen Gewährleistung gesetzlich verankert ist, wobei letztere automatisch durch den Umbau (selbst mit Rückbau) in jedem Fall verloren geht.



Snowhack schrieb:


> Wäre das die hier die du meinst ?
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/EVGA/GeFor...Grafikkarte/html/product/1208927?tk=7&lk=8406



Nope, auf das kleine + hinter Superclocked kommts an, das ist dann die https://www.alternate.de/EVGA/GeFor...Grafikkarte/html/product/1207136?tk=7&lk=8406

*Update zur MSI Support-Anfrage:*

_Von: MSI Komponenten Endkunden [mailto:de-komp@msi.com] 
Gesendet: Montag, 13. Juli 2015 10:38
An: x@y
Betreff: Re: [Ticket#XYZ] MSI Support Anfrage von Y (1/130/neu)

Sehr geehrte/r Herr Y,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Die Temperaturen von 80 bis 89 C° sind noch normal für die Karte, diese fängt auch erst ab 97C an zu drosseln.

Es kann hier sein das die Karte in das Power Limit geht und dann den Boost Takt runter setzt aber das hat nichts mit dem drosseln zu tun.
ich sehe hier kein Problem der Karte.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr MSI Tech. Support Team
_

--
MHK International Co., Ltd.
Hanauer Landstraße 318, 60314 Frankfurt am Main
Web: MSI Deutschland - The best gaming gears maker in the world
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MSI.Germany

Jetz bin ich verwirrt. Meine MSI hat sich bei 83° in Anno auf 1202 Mhz gedrosselt und damit unter dem angegebenen Boost (und weit entfernt von bisherigen Tests). Naja, lassen wirs mal so stehen, Karte Nr. 1 schon auf dem Weg zurück zum Händler und Karte Nr. 2 heute in den Versand gegangen.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

@ Palmdale

Verrückt das + ist mir nicht aufgefallen. 

Fast die falsche gekauft, danke


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Der Verbrauch steigt enorm bei Anno, durchaus möglich, dass die Karte mehr Saft braucht (PL) und deswegen drosselt, also ists ganz unabhängig von der Temp.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> @ Palmdale
> 
> Verrückt das + ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Fast die falsche gekauft, danke ��



Gern geschehen, viel Erfolg! (wär evtl. auch mein nächster Versuch)



Duvar schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch steigt enorm bei Anno, durchaus möglich, dass die Karte mehr Saft braucht (PL) und deswegen drosselt, also ists ganz unabhängig von der Temp.



Schon, daher teste ich ja mit Anno. Nur waren die 570 und 770 dort relativ passabel. Die 980Ti aber ging durch die Decke. Ich hab nochmal nen Bildchen von meinem Rechner beigefügt, Gehäuse ist das https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-ft01b-w-fortress-black-window-gesv-145.html (Caseking aktuell in Wartung). 
Nicht irritieren lassen, die kleinen Mainboard Kabelchen unten sollten den Luftstrom des 180er von der Front nicht wirklich stören. Das einzige Kabel durchs Gehäuse ist die CPU Stromversorgung, drüber der Noctua. Von oben bläst ein zweiter 180er rein und nach hinten zieht ein 120er raus, quasi Überdruck Gehäuse.

Das sollte wohl für die 980Ti reichen, oder? Außerdem hab ich nochmal das ACU Bildchen angehängt, die Power liegt gerade mal bei 88%, die Temp bei 83° und die Lüfter manuell bei 100% und trotzdem hat sie ihren Boost nicht halten können


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Oder was meint Ihr lieber eine Ref. mit Morpheus oder eine Customer Karte ? Kommt aufs gleiche raus am Ende.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich überlege mir derzeit eine Ref zu holen, da die Hybrid wohl noch ewig dauern wird, bis sie lieferbar ist. Und dann später das AIO Upgradekit draufhauen.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gern geschehen, viel Erfolg! (wär evtl. auch mein nächster Versuch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schick die Karte ganz schnell zurück. 83C ist viel zu viel für 1329Mhz, das sollte sie nicht mal erreichen bei 1490mhz. 

Und dann noch bei 100 Lüfter. 

Ganz schnell eine neue oder gleich anderer Hersteller.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Gibt es einen großen unterschied zwischen der EVGA Superclocked + und der Superclocked ?!


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieh selbst


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Sieh selbst



Was ist den mit "Unerreicht" gemeint ? Besser als Ultra? :O


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Was ist den mit "Unerreicht" gemeint ? Besser als Ultra? :O



MegaSuperDuperUltraGeil


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> MegaSuperDuperUltraGeil



Die Werte bzw die Beschreibung scheint mir nicht gerade sehr "neutral" zu sein 

Hat jetzt eigl noch wer was zur Classified? Eine wurde ja hier von wem zurück gegeben wegen OC Problemen.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Die Werte bzw die Beschreibung scheint mir nicht gerade "sehr neutral" zu sein
> 
> Hat jetzt eigl noch wer was zur Classified? Eine wurde ja hier von wem zurück gegeben wegen OC problemen.



Ich habe nur das Wörtchen "unerreicht" von EVGA in "Neudeutsch" übersetzt Das ist keinerlei eine Wertung der Karten ansich.

Edit: Ich denke solange kein selektierter Chip genutzt wird, ist es schlicht Weg egal, welches Kühldesign man hat. Das alles ändert an dem Chip und der Leistung nichts. Wenn man Temps und Lautstärke anschaut ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So ist es. Wer beim Tausch natürlich mit dem Schraubenzieher die Karte versehentlich durchstößt oder die GPU halbiert, hat nichts zu erwarten. Das ist Garantie und keine Vollkasko.
> Wenn man den Kühler fachgerecht wechselt, die Karte später stirbt, weil sie irgendeinen Materialfehler o.ä. hat und man sie zurückbaut und einschickt, ist kein Problem gegeben.
> Bei anderen Herstellern ist der Spaß schon vorbei, sobald man eine Kühlerschraube löst.
> Der Kühlerwechsel bei einer Fury x ist natürlich "krass", interessiert hier aber nicht, da es um evga geht und die nvidia-only produzieren.



Schon, aber der Link auf HT4u wandert ja durch alle Modifikationsthreads und insbesondere bei der FuryX mit Interposer ist nicht auf Kulanz zu hoffen . Doch zurück zu Nvidia und EVGA als Exklusivpartner!



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Die Werte bzw die Beschreibung scheint mir nicht gerade sehr "neutral" zu sein
> 
> Hat jetzt eigl noch wer was zur Classified? Eine wurde ja hier von wem zurück gegeben wegen OC Problemen.



Solltest du mit der Superclocked liebäugeln, würd ich definitiv die paar Kröten in die Backplate investieren. Dazu auf das kleine + hinter Superclocked achten!


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Superclocked+ gibt es ja nur mit Backplate.^^



Deswegen steht da auch ein + hinten dran wegen der Backplate


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Deswegen steht da auch ein + hinten dran wegen der Backplate



Ich glaube die Aussage von Ihm war auf etwas anderes bezogen bzw. er hat was anderes gemeint bzw. den text anders Interpretiert


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Lori78
> 
> Das war keine Verwunderung von mir, ich wollte auf diesen Umstand auch nur hinweisen.
> Ich habe mir die ja auch bestellt und freu mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich wird dann alles gut. Keine Lust mehr auf den Widerruf und das ewige Gewarte auf Verfügbarkeit.
> ...



Passt schon . 
Bei welchem shop hast du bestellt?


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So ist es. Wer beim Tausch natürlich mit dem Schraubenzieher die Karte versehentlich durchstößt oder die GPU halbiert, hat nichts zu erwarten. Das ist Garantie und keine Vollkasko.
> Wenn man den Kühler fachgerecht wechselt, die Karte später stirbt, weil sie irgendeinen Materialfehler o.ä. hat und man sie zurückbaut und einschickt, ist kein Problem gegeben.
> Bei anderen Herstellern ist der Spaß schon vorbei, sobald man eine Kühlerschraube löst.
> Der Kühlerwechsel bei einer Fury x ist natürlich "krass", interessiert hier aber nicht, da es um evga geht und die nvidia-only produzieren.



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Und ich habe nicht vor die Graka zu beschädigen .

Hab mir dir Videos auch angeschaut. Da sagt er explizit das die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel nicht verloren geht.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Bei 50€ würde ich nicht lange Überlegen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Welche Asic hat deine Asus eigl?



77,2.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Könnte man denn wenigstens dazu schreiben, dass dies höchstens auf Kulanz erfolgt? In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es höchst fahrlässig, den Leuten hier einen Flo ins Ohr zu setzen, dass bei einer späteren RMA der zwischenzeitliche Kühlertausch einfach toleriert wird. Im Zweifel ists nämlich essig mit den 700€. Trügerische Sicherheit aufgrund dieses schwammigen ht4u Resümee von vor 17 Monaten. Und wenn man sich dann noch überlegt, was eigentlich durch welche Modifikationen an einer Grafikkarte überhaupt kaputt gehen  kann, ist die Chance auf Kulanz verschwindend gering.
> Selbst bei EVGA steht (EVGA | Support | Product Warranty )



Wieso fahrlässig?
Das schreibt Zotac. Dass sowas immer auf Kulaz erfolgt, sollte offensichtlich sein, ist bei EVGA nicht anders.
Logisch ist auch, dass der Original Kühler nicht defekt ist, wenn der wieder aufgebaut wird.
Solange du dich daran hältst, wird dir Zotac immer die Karte tauschen. Hab bisher noch nie was anderes gehört.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Also hab mir jetzt die 


EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, Grafikkarte


Bestellt mal schauen. Wie die sich schlägt.

Ist morgen da.


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt die
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, Grafikkarte
> ...



Gut. Bin ich mal gespannt. Die wird es bei mir auch werden.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also hab mir jetzt die
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, Grafikkarte
> ...



Ich dachte du hast dir eine neue G1 bestellt?


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast dir eine neue G1 bestellt?




Beides  falls die G1 wieder zicken macht und welche sich besser OC lässt und dann natürlich noch die Lautstärke  

Vorsicht  ist besser als Nachsicht, am Geld liegt es bei mir nicht ob ich jetzt 789 Euro vorstrecke und nachher wieder bekomme ist mir recht egal.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die gleich nur hoffentlich ohne Spulenfiepen, wie schon geschrieben bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Gigabyte.
> 
> Wenn das aber wieder nichts wird, dann
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+,
> ...



Dachte auch er hat sich eine neue G1 bestellt mmhh  

Ok, siehe Kommentar über mir >.> wer hat der hat


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juli 2015)

Ich klinke mich mal ganz kurz mit ein :

Wisst Ihr, ob der Referenzkühler der 980Ti´s genau so genial ist, wie bei der 780er Ti, also ähnlich kühl und leise?


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

@ Moon_Knight

Vielleicht hat es auch sein Gutes  Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass mit der Karte alles gut geht diesmal.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Beides  falls die G1 wieder zicken macht und welche sich besser OC lässt und dann natürlich noch die Lautstärke
> 
> Vorsicht  ist besser als Nachsicht, am Geld liegt es bei mir nicht ob ich jetzt 789 Euro vorstrecke und nachher wieder bekomme ist mir recht egal.



Hau raus die Kohle.


----------



## daniel82a (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bei evga direkt im shop. War scheinbar momentan die Letzte. Ich erhoffe mir da im Falle eines Falles eine noch schnellere Abwicklung (auch wenn das eher Placebo für mein Gewissen sein wird, aber solche Gedanken beruhigen meine Nerven ein wenig ).
> 
> Edit: bei csv gibt es sie momentan 50€ billiger. csv-direct.de: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2 0 6GB GDDR5
> 
> Hmhmhm...



Danke für den Tipp, sind sogar 60€. War bis jetzt noch hin und her gerissen, aber bei dem "Angebot" hab ich jetzt zugeschlagen


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hau raus die Kohle.



Wirtschaft ankurbeln ist wichtig


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Beides  falls die G1 wieder zicken macht und welche sich besser OC lässt und dann natürlich noch die Lautstärke
> 
> Vorsicht  ist besser als Nachsicht, am Geld liegt es bei mir nicht ob ich jetzt 789 Euro vorstrecke und nachher wieder bekomme ist mir recht egal.



Aber da kommt mir bitte noch einer mal mit der Aussage, ich wäre  assozial, weil ich eine Karte (Inno X3) wegen zu hoher Hitzeentwicklung  am PCB/Backplate zurückschicke und der nächste Käufer bekommt eine geöffnete Schachtel ...


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juli 2015)

Bitte nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion über die Zurückschickerei...


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder eine Diskussion über die Zurückschickerei...



Wer diskutiert denn hier 

Lori is dochn ganz lieber


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Wer diskutiert denn hier



Ich wollts nur gesagt haben 



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Lori is dochn ganz lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japp


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Wirtschaft ankurbeln ist wichtig



Ja, Griechenland brauch deine Hilfe!


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Aber da kommt mir bitte noch einer mal mit der Aussage, ich wäre  assozial, weil ich eine Karte (Inno X3) wegen zu hoher Hitzeentwicklung  am PCB/Backplate zurückschicke und der nächste Käufer bekommt eine geöffnete Schachtel ...



verbreite hier bitte keine Lügen 
Niemand hat dich als Asozial bezeichnet


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bezahlen müssen dieses Verhalten nämlich alle  Kunden zusammen.



Das heißt für mich Schädigung der Gemeinschaft, also umgangssprachlich asozial. Wobei du das Wort natürlich nicht gebraucht hast. Aber sinngemäß war es die Aussage.
Aber lassen wir das Thema besser.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Aber da kommt mir bitte noch einer mal mit der Aussage, ich wäre  assozial, weil ich eine Karte (Inno X3) wegen zu hoher Hitzeentwicklung  am PCB/Backplate zurückschicke und der nächste Käufer bekommt eine geöffnete Schachtel ...




Aber Lori  

Bei dem Fiepen wird man echt wahnsinnig versprochen.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ztmr6ifE4I

Hab extra ein Videos gepostet bei meiner Karte. 

Ist vielleicht nur  etwas dekadent gleich zwei zu bestellen. 

Aber ich möchte nicht auf dem trockenen  sitzen wenn die austausch Karte auch Probleme macht. 

Ich öffne auch nur eine und wenn die gut ist behalte ich diese und schicke die andere ungeöffnet zurück Versprochen. 


P.s. Das ist das erstmal das ich etwas zurück schicke, weil ich im Normalfall sehr tolerant bin. Aber bei 749 Euro muss fast alles passen.

Gerade auf den Hinblick Wiederkauf, keiner will eine High-End-Karte die bei 100FPS so Fiept wie meine alte.


----------



## daniel82a (13. Juli 2015)

Immer wieder lustig, wie hibbelig einen so ein Grafikkartenkauf macht. Und das auch immer noch mit über 30


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Aber Lori
> 
> Bei dem Fiepen wird man echt wahnsinnig versprochen.



Ich habe doch nix dagegen, wenn man wegen Spulenfiepen die Karte zurück schickt.

Ich hoffe, du bezahlst die Versandkosten beim Zurückschicken dann selbst


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nix dagegen, wenn man wegen Spulenfiepen die Karte zurück schickt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, du bezahlst die Versandkosten beim Zurückschicken dann selbst



Man kann glaube ich sogar solang meine das eine Paket nicht geöffnet hat wieder zur Postfiliale fahren und dann Annahme verweigern oder er machts einfach über Retoure


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



Snowhack schrieb:


> Ja natürlich sonst hätte ich es nicht *erwend*


Leibhaftiger, bitte feile an deiner Rechtschreibung  Erwähnt schreibt man genau so... Mit über 1500Mhz (gamestable) haste anscheinend einen guten Chip erwischt, Glückwunsch

Gruß


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

So die empfehlenswertesten Karten dürften dann bis jetzt sein:

Palit super jetstream
zotac amp extreme
evga sc+

Stimmt das so?


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> So die empfehlenswertesten Karten dürften dann bis jetzt sein:
> 
> Palit super jetstream
> zotac amp extreme
> ...



Asus soll auch ganz gut sein auch wenn darüber noch nicht viele Berichte hier im Forum vorliegen


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Asus soll auch ganz gut sein auch wenn darüber noch nicht viele Berichte hier im Forum vorliegen


Unser Tresh hat doch eine Strix und ist (glaub ich zumindest) recht zufrieden...

Gruß


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Asus soll auch ganz gut sein auch wenn darüber noch nicht viele Berichte hier im Forum vorliegen



Hm ok hatte aus dem guru3d-test in Erinnerung, dass die recht heiß wurde.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Unser Tresh hat doch eine Strix und ist (glaub ich zumindest) recht zufrieden...
> 
> Gruß



Ja hat er  Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben "noch nicht so viele Berichte" weil er glaube ich der einzige mit der Karte ist


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wie hibbelig einen so ein Grafikkartenkauf macht. Und das auch immer noch mit über 30





Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nix dagegen, wenn man wegen Spulenfiepen die Karte zurück schickt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, du bezahlst die Versandkosten beim Zurückschicken dann selbst



Ne musste ich nicht hab sie gerade abgegeben DHL retoure Kosten Los


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Asus soll auch ganz gut sein auch wenn darüber noch nicht viele Berichte hier im Forum vorliegen



Wobei der Service von Asus immer noch ein Grauss ist. Solange das Produkt funktioniert sehe ich da keine Probleme, Asus stellt generell sehr gute Produkte her. Siehe hier auch Notebooks, aber im Servicefall ist Asus leider nach wie vor eine Katastrophe, leider.


----------



## MDJ (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Das sollte wohl für die 980Ti reichen, oder? Außerdem hab ich nochmal das ACU Bildchen angehängt, die Power liegt gerade mal bei 88%, die Temp bei 83° und die Lüfter manuell bei 100% und trotzdem hat sie ihren Boost nicht halten können


Naja, auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wären direkt hinter dem 180'er Lüfter das Laufwerk-Case mit den ganzen Festplatteneinschüben drin. Wenn dem so ist, kann da kein Airflow stattfinden, dass verwirbelt und drückt sich da nur kreuz und quer durch. Gescheiter Luftzug zur Graka geht da nicht.
Geh jetzt nur davon aus, wie es für mich auf dem Bild aussieht


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ne musste ich nicht hab sie gerade abgegeben DHL retoure Kosten Los



Sorry, ich meinte auch die Karte, die die Tage übrig bleibt, nicht deine fiepende


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ne musste ich nicht hab sie gerade abgegeben DHL retoure Kosten Los



Variiert von Shop zu Shop. Amazon z.B. immer kostenfrei, bei Mindfactory lässt sich zwar der Retoure-Dingens ausdrucken, verlangt aber 4,90€ fürs zurück schicken. Die restlichen Shops hab ich grad nich parat


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> So die empfehlenswertesten Karten dürften dann bis jetzt sein:
> 
> Palit super jetstream
> zotac amp extreme
> ...



Aus meiner Sicht kannst du die Asus Strix auf jeden Fall dazu zählen.
Meine Karte ist echt klasse.
Gilt jetzt auf andere User zu warten, ob die ähnliche Ergebnisse haben wie ich.



facehugger schrieb:


> Unser Tresh hat doch eine Strix und ist (glaub ich zumindest) recht zufrieden...
> 
> Gruß



Ja. 
Sehr gute Karte. Boostet auf 1406MHz ab Werk hoch, dabei 73° warm und unter Last sehr leise.
Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, der Kühler ist eine Wucht, optisch sehr ansprechend.
Nur die Bonbonfarbene pulsierende LED mit dem Strix Logo wirk leicht deplatziert. 
Hier wäre ein Dauerblau oder blau/rot besser.

Im Idle übriges 42° warm, falls das noch jemand wissen will.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wären direkt hinter dem 180'er Lüfter das Laufwerk-Case mit den ganzen Festplatteneinschüben drin. Wenn dem so ist, kann da kein Airflow stattfinden, dass verwirbelt und drückt sich da nur kreuz und quer durch. Gescheiter Luftzug zur Graka geht da nicht.
> Geh jetzt nur davon aus, wie es für mich auf dem Bild aussieht



Jo, das wär der einzige Gedanke, ders noch sein könnte. Daher hab ich sicherheitshalber SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTIONï¼šCFP51 noch bestellt. Kommt dann oberhalb des Festplattenkäfigs in die freien 5,25"er. Wenns dann in meinem Gehäuse für die 980Ti keinen Luftzug gibt, weiß ich auch nimmer



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja.
> Sehr gute Karte. Boostet auf 1406MHz ab Werk hoch, dabei 73° warm und unter Last sehr leise.
> Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig, der Kühler ist eine Wucht, optisch sehr ansprechend.
> Nur die Bonbonfarbene pulsierende LED mit dem Strix Logo wirk leicht deplatziert.
> ...



Leider aktuell (noch) kaum erhältlich


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ganz kurz mit ein :
> 
> Wisst Ihr, ob der Referenzkühler der 980Ti´s genau so genial ist, wie bei der 780er Ti, also ähnlich kühl und leise?



Eine Referenzkarte hat hier keiner?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Leider aktuell (noch) kaum erhältlich



Ich weiß.
War bei mir auch eher Zufall.
Ich stöbere am Freitag bei den Karten und dann sehe ich, dass Alternate die Strix plötzlich als lieferbar deklariert.
Ich also sofort bestellt und am Samstag kam sie dann auch gleich.
Echt Glück gehabt.


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juli 2015)

Naja, das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache aber danke.

Scheint also in der Tat genau so gut zu sein .


----------



## Taonris (13. Juli 2015)

Wirds von PCGH auch einen Test zu den Custommodellen geben online oder nur im Heft.


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nur  etwas dekadent gleich zwei zu bestellen.



Ja ist es . Aber wer kann der kann. Und so ganz blöd ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Naja, das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache aber danke.
> 
> Scheint also in der Tat genau so gut zu sein .



3,7 bis 4,5 Sone bei 83° gut? Die 780TI war da weit leiser und Kühler mWn. Gut ist was anderes^^


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

ich sollte mal ein kleines Vid machen wenn ich meine 780 ti auf 100% drehe und dazu meine 5 lüfter voll auf


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juli 2015)

@Soulsnap: Hatte vorher nur kurz einen Test überflogen, dort hatte es sich ganz gut gelesen aber ja, gut ist wirklich was anderes.

In Anbetracht meines Gehäuses habe ich leider keine große Wahl aber das war auch nur interessehalber.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @Soulsnap: Hatte vorher nur kurz einen Test überflogen, dort hatte es sich ganz gut gelesen aber ja, gut ist wirklich was anderes.
> 
> In Anbetracht meines Gehäuses habe ich leider keine große Wahl aber das war auch nur interessehalber.



Ich empfehle mal, sich Gedanken über ein neues Case zu machen.


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juli 2015)

Auf keine Fall, da ich erst von meinem geliebten Fortress FT-03 auf eben genau so ein tolles, kleines umgestiegen bin .


----------



## TSR2000 (13. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt von ComputerUniverse die Nase voll. Ich habe keinerlei Reaktionen auf meine Mails bekommen. Dann habe ich vorhin angerufen und bekam die Aussage, dass man nicht genau wisse, was mit der Palit jetzt ist. Eigentlich ist die verschickt worden, hängt aber im Nirvana fest.
Ich wollte dann meine Bestellung stornieren, dies ist aber auch nicht möglich, da die Bestellung als geliefert gilt. Also abwarten, bis sie dann vllt. mal eintrudelt und dann Annahme verweigern.
Die 700€ haben Sie aber sicher auf dem Konto...
Ich bin geneigt, PayPal ein zu schalten, damit ich wenigstens das Geld wieder bekomme...
Ich habe jetzt bei CSV die EVGA bestellt, mal sehen, ob die das auf die Reihe bekommen...

@Gromir: hast Du schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten erhalten???


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Wie lange gibt Palit garantie?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Wie lange gibt Palit garantie?



1 Jahr, danach Gewährleistung. 
Kleiner Tip. mach alles über den Händler und versuche wenn was drann ist dein Geld zurück zu bekommen, die haben nämlich manchmal auch keinen Bock auf RMA mit denen...


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Gibt jeder Anbieter der Tis nur 1 Jahr , oder geben da andere mehr?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

Zotac mit Registrierung  afaik 5 Jahre, EVGA standardmäßig 3 Jahre , Gigabyte 2 Jahre  und ASUS 3 Jahre (<- ASUS...kann man jetzt von halten was man will)


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Wie lange gibt Msi?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

EVGA bietet auch eine verlängerte Garantie, wahlweise 5 oder 10 Jahre. Gegen Aufpreis selbstverständlich:

EVGA | Support | Product Warranty

MSI 3 Jahre


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Gigabyte , Palit oder Msi welche würdet ihr nehmen´?


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Gigabyte , Palit oder Msi welche würdet ihr nehmen´?



Ich würde immer noch die Palit von denen nehmen


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Das heißt für mich Schädigung der Gemeinschaft, also umgangssprachlich asozial. Wobei du das Wort natürlich nicht gebraucht hast. Aber sinngemäß war es die Aussage.
> Aber lassen wir das Thema besser.




Stimmt, so wie du das sagst passt das sogar ziemlich gut. Wir können aber gerne noch drüber reden das du die Karte zurückschickst weil sie wahrscheinlich im SLI zu warm werden könnte, ansonsten aber kühl, leise und schnell ist 



Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde meine Inno X3 heute auch wieder zurückschicken (mit etwas Magenschmerzen), trotz das ich rundum zufrieden mit ihr bin. Aber für etwaiges SLI ist sie leider nicht geeignet.
> Immerhin kann sich der nächste Käufer über diese Karte freuen, leise kühl und schnell



Du sagst ja sogar. "Immerhin kann sich der nächste Käufer freuen"


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Die  1 Jahr Garantie stören mich , bei einer so teuren Graka , ich weiß nicht.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Stimmt, so wie du das sagst passt das sogar ziemlich gut. Wir können aber gerne noch drüber reden das du die Karte zurückschickst weil sie wahrscheinlich im SLI zu warm werden könnte, ansonsten aber kühl, leise und schnell ist



Hat wer schon die Palit im SLI getestet?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Die  1 Jahr Garantie stören mich , bei einer so teuren Graka , ich weiß nicht.



In einem Jahr kaufst du dir eine Pascal Karte. Also


----------



## criss vaughn (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Hat wer schon die Palit im SLI getestet?



Nope, wenn ich jetzt noch eine zweite Karte und den UHD-Schirm kaufe, bringt mich meine Frau um


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nope, wenn ich jetzt noch eine zweite Karte und den UHD-Schirm kaufe, bringt mich meine Frau um



Ach die  1000-1200€ am Ende vom Monat fallen doch net auf


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

@ MfDoom

Dann zitiere bitte auch DAS noch, dann ist es wenigstens fast komplett...



Lori78 schrieb:


> Im Singlebetrieb sind die Temps bei mir absolut  kein Problem dank dem Airflow, aber bei einer 2ten Karte fürchte ich,  bekommt man dank Innos Kühldesign (SpaWa Thema) ein Problem. Deswegen  schicke ich die Karte zurück.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> @ MfDoom
> 
> Dann zitiere bitte auch DAS noch, dann ist es wenigstens fast komplett...



Könnt ihr das nicht ruhen lassen man muss nicht überall eine Einigung erzielen auch wenn ich euch beide verstehen kann


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Msi oder Gigabyte ;D??


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Msi oder Gigabyte ;D??



Palit.

Gigabyte zu laut


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das Thema besser.



sags MfDoom...


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juli 2015)

@Threshold
Keine Ahnung ob ich es überlesen habe, aber kannst du mal paar Details zu deiner Karte außer den Standardboost und "leise" posten?
Habe bisher ja nur eher nachteilige Test gesehen, wo die Karte scheinbar sehr warm wird. Wie warm ist denn deine alte Karte im Vergleich geworden, damit man das etwas vergleichen kann. Ist ja so oder so schon schwer zu vergleichen. Kann man denn die LED abschalten oder konstant blinken lassen? Ich finde dieses pulsieren etwas zuviel des Guten.

Ist derzeit neben der G1 in meiner engeren Wahl (wobei ich die Asus lieber auf meinem R2E sehen würde ), drum wäre paar weitere Infos nicht schlecht. Auch ob sie ins Powertarget, Temptarget läuft oder wie laut die Lüfter auch mal auf 100% sind.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn überhaupt dann die Palit, die scheint sehr gelungen zu sein. Ansonsten immer EVGA.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Keine Ahnung ob ich es überlesen habe, aber kannst du mal paar Details zu deiner Karte außer den Standardboost und "leise" posten?
> Habe bisher ja nur eher nachteilige Test gesehen, wo die Karte scheinbar sehr warm wird. Wie warm ist denn deine alte Karte im Vergleich geworden, damit man das etwas vergleichen kann. Ist ja so oder so schon schwer zu vergleichen. Kann man denn die LED abschalten oder konstant blinken lassen? Ich finde dieses pulsieren etwas zuviel des Guten.
> 
> Ist derzeit neben der G1 in meiner engeren Wahl (wobei ich die Asus lieber auf meinem R2E sehen würde ), drum wäre paar weitere Infos nicht schlecht. Auch ob sie ins Powertarget, Temptarget läuft oder wie laut die Lüfter auch mal auf 100% sind.



Seine alte Karte war eine GTX 780 Ti auch von Asus wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nicht wieder damit angefangen


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Dann hört jetzt wenigstens gemeinsam wieder auf xD


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht wieder damit angefangen



Pssst.


----------



## JayR91 (13. Juli 2015)

Nochmal zur MSI. Nach 2 Stunden Bf4 war sie maximal 62°C warm bei 22°C im Zimmer, so lange der Airflow stimmt bleibt sie recht kühl.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur MSI. Nach 2 Stunden Bf4 war sie maximal 62°C warm bei 22°C im Zimmer, so lange der Airflow stimmt bleibt sie recht kühl.



Die letzte Woche hier hat mich zu sehr zur Palit gebracht irgentwie fühle ich mich damit auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MDJ (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Jo, das wär der einzige Gedanke, ders noch sein könnte. Daher hab ich sicherheitshalber SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.INTRODUCTIONï¼šCFP51 noch bestellt. Kommt dann oberhalb des Festplattenkäfigs in die freien 5,25"er. Wenns dann in meinem Gehäuse für die 980Ti keinen Luftzug gibt, weiß ich auch nimmer
> 
> 
> 
> Leider aktuell (noch) kaum erhältlich



Der Luftstrom kommt ja kaum zur Karte. Wenn du den Laufwerkeinsatz oben eingebaut hast und dann das untere Laufwerk-Case ausbaust, bekommt die Graka den direkten Luftstrom.
Denke schon, dass du den Unterschied merken wirst


----------



## iLastRescue (13. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dann die Palit, die scheint sehr gelungen zu sein. Ansonsten immer EVGA.



Und wenn die Palit nach einem Jahr kaputt geht?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

und wenn dir morgen ein Ziegelstein auf den Kopf fällt?^^


----------



## Taonris (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Die letzte Woche hier hat mich zu sehr zur Palit gebracht irgentwie fühle ich mich damit auf der sicheren Seite



Scheint wohl wirklich aktuell die sicherste Wahl zu sein auch in anderen Foren kommt die Karte gut weg.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Keine Ahnung ob ich es überlesen habe, aber kannst du mal paar Details zu deiner Karte außer den Standardboost und "leise" posten?
> Habe bisher ja nur eher nachteilige Test gesehen, wo die Karte scheinbar sehr warm wird. Wie warm ist denn deine alte Karte im Vergleich geworden, damit man das etwas vergleichen kann. Ist ja so oder so schon schwer zu vergleichen. Kann man denn die LED abschalten oder konstant blinken lassen? Ich finde dieses pulsieren etwas zuviel des Guten.
> 
> Ist derzeit neben der G1 in meiner engeren Wahl (wobei ich die Asus lieber auf meinem R2E sehen würde ), drum wäre paar weitere Infos nicht schlecht. Auch ob sie ins Powertarget, Temptarget läuft oder wie laut die Lüfter auch mal auf 100% sind.



Hab ich doch schon gesagt, geht aber schnell unter, bei den vielen Posts hier.

Die Karte geht bis 1550MHz hoch, mit Standard Spannung, dabei bleibt sie genauso warm wie mit Standard Boost, also 73°.
Unter last ist sie dabei stets leise, also nicht aus dem Case heraus zu hören und damit deutlich leiser als die Matrix, die ich vorher hatte.

Die pulsierende LED ist leider so hinzunehmen, hab jedenfalls nichts gefunden, wo man das einstellen kann.
Stört mich jetzt auch weniger, weil das Case sowieso neben dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wie hibbelig einen so ein Grafikkartenkauf macht. Und das auch immer noch mit über 30





LMarini schrieb:


> Ja ist es . Aber wer kann der kann. Und so ganz blöd ist es auch nicht.





iLastRescue schrieb:


> Gigabyte , Palit oder Msi welche würdet ihr nehmen´?



Gigabyte ist lauter als die anderen Aber persönlich hat mich das nicht gestört. Da ich bei Spielen Kopfhörer auf habe, im Desktop Betrieb schaltet sich der Lüfter so oder so ab. 

Gigabyte hat dafür Selektion bei seinen Chips und Garantie im Guru 2 Tool Voreinstellungen 100mhz mehr im Standardtakte.

Anderseits hab ich hier noch keine 980ti mitbekommen die  100mhz mehr nicht packt.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Und wenn die Palit nach einem Jahr kaputt geht?



Dann greift die gewährleistung beim Händler.


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht kannst du die Asus Strix auf jeden Fall dazu zählen.
> Meine Karte ist echt klasse.
> Gilt jetzt auf andere User zu warten, ob die ähnliche Ergebnisse haben wie ich.
> 
> ...



Mhm finde ich aber schon recht warm.. 
Meine Amp Extreme hat im Idle nur 29 Grad und unter Last maximal 63 Grad bei 1450 MHz...


----------



## JayR91 (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gesagt, geht aber schnell unter, bei den vielen Posts hier.
> 
> Die Karte geht bis 1550MHz hoch, mit Standard Spannung, dabei bleibt sie genauso warm wie mit Standard Boost, also 73°.
> Unter last ist sie dabei stets leise, also nicht aus dem Case heraus zu hören und damit deutlich leiser als die Matrix, die ich vorher hatte.
> ...


Guck mal hier


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Und wenn die Palit nach einem Jahr kaputt geht?



Dann nimm die EVGA, hast 3 Jahre garantie und du kannst innerhalb der ersten 30Tage für 8€ deine Garantie auf 5Jahre verlängern, außerdem hast du Garantie auf fast alles was du da mit machen kannst, dann kannst du eine Morpheus oder Wakü drauf knallen, und schön isses, und die EVGA hat eine sehr gute verarbeitung. 
Ich habe sie auch gekauft und kann es Empfehlen.


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juli 2015)

Danke Threshold 
Das mit den LEDs finde ich persönlich aber schade, falls es wirklich keine Möglichkeit dazu gibt. Leuchtet sie denn auch, wenn der Rechner nicht in Betrieb ist, ähnlich wie die Rampage Reihe?
Ich hätte eben wirklich gern mal einen einheitlichen Test wo die verschiedenen Modelle verglichen werden. Sich das aus verschiedenen Tests zusammen zu stückeln und dann hineininterpretieren zu müssen, ist doch etwas umständlich.

Vom Design her, gefällt mir die Strix aber mit am besten. Wenn der Preis doch nicht wäre...


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mhm finde ich aber schon recht warm..
> Meine Amp Extreme hat im Idle nur 29 Grad und unter Last maximal 63 Grad bei 1450 MHz...



Als wie laut empfindest du die?


----------



## zukosan (13. Juli 2015)

Es sind nun 215 Seite hier und ihr könnt IMMER noch nicht aufhören mit:

"Ganz klar die Palit..."
"Auf jeden Fall EVGA..."
usw.
usw.

DAS sind immer noch keine Vor- und Nachteile...

Ich denke einfach SO wäre es für Unschlüssige einfach besser:

EVGA: Super support und bisher sehr zuverlässige Karten auf den Markt gebracht. Lüftertausch erlaubt und Garantie bleibt bestehen.

Palit: Sehr leise, gute Verarbeitung, oberes Drittel im OC-Bereich.

Zotac: Vom Stock die Amp Extreme die schnellste derzeit erhältliche Karte. 5 Jahre Garantie. Verarbeitung und Lautstärke Durchschnitt.

Gigabyte: lauteste unter Volllast (Ref Modelle nicht einbezogen), sehr hohes PT (130%) und derzeit beste Übertaktbarkeit bei geringsten Aufwand, gute Verarbeitung.

MSI: Hier zu wenige Erfahrungen bisher...


Ist es so nicht mal besser, als immer nur seine eigene Meinung jemanden einprügeln zu wollen? So kann jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm am Wichtigsten ist. Vielleicht benötigen wir dann nicht weitere 215 Seiten für immer die gleiche Frage.

Ergänzt die Liste doch einfach mit Sachen die ich vergessen habe. Aber bitte nur mit Fakten und nicht mit: "Wenn man nen Handstand macht und dabei die Karte auf 87 Grad einbaut, dann hast du einen besseren Luftstrom als bei XY und daher ist sie besser..." -Blödsinn.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier



Das funktioniert natürlich nicht. 
Hab ich als erstes getestet, aber leider ist dort alles angegraut.
Funktioniert halt nur bei den Referenz Modellen, aber nicht bei den Customer Modellen.



ColorMe schrieb:


> Danke Threshold
> Das mit den LEDs finde ich persönlich aber schade, falls es wirklich keine Möglichkeit dazu gibt. Leuchtet sie denn auch, wenn der Rechner nicht in Betrieb ist, ähnlich wie die Rampage Reihe?
> Ich hätte eben wirklich gern mal einen einheitlichen Test wo die verschiedenen Modelle verglichen werden. Sich das aus verschiedenen Tests zusammen zu stückeln und dann hineininterpretieren zu müssen, ist doch etwas umständlich.
> 
> Vom Design her, gefällt mir die Strix aber mit am besten. Wenn der Preis doch nicht wäre...



Die schaltet sich ab, wenn der Rechner aus ist, keine Sorge.
Nur die beiden LEDs oben für den PCIe Stecker Anschluss leuchten weiterhin. Blöderweise jetzt in weiß und nicht mehr in grün.
Und die beiden weißen LEDs sind echt hell, die leuchten das halbe Case aus. 

Ich hatte erst gedacht, dass es bei Asus eine Software gibt, mit der man das Strix Logo einstellen kann, aber Pustekuchen.
Bei der Matrix ging das ja noch. Blau dauerleuchten im Idle und Rot dauerleuchten unter Last.-


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Warum zotac-Verarbeitung nur Durchschnitt?


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Juli 2015)

... und dann könnten auch mal andere Fragen berücksichtigt werden. Fragen stellen habe ich hier schon aufgegeben.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> @Threshold: aber warum boostet die Strix so hoch? Laut Daten soll se doch nen Boost von 1317Mhz haben
> Schwankt das etwa von Karte zu Karte oder hätte auch meine, würd ich mir die Strix kaufen, deinen Boost?


Der angegebene Boost der Karten ist immer der garantierte vom Boardpartner. Meine EVGA GTX970 SC 2.0 wird auch mit 1317Mhz Boosttakt angegeben, taktet bei mir in Games aber auf 1380Mhz hoch. Rate mal, ob ich deswegen jetzt böse war...

Gruß


----------



## zukosan (13. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Warum zotac-Verarbeitung nur Durchschnitt?



und es geht wieder los.  oh mann... aber gerne beantworte ich es dir. Da Zotac SEHR viel Kunststoff verwendet, ist es halt Durchschnitt. Einwände? Wahrscheinlich ja. Aber ich werde nicht drauf reagieren. Denn du hast den Sinn nicht hinter meiner Zusammenfassung verstanden.


----------



## criss vaughn (13. Juli 2015)

Nachdem gängige Versandhäuser wie Caseking, Computeruniverse & Co. für Privatverbraucher 24 Monate Gewährleistung mitgeben, sollte man sich keine großen Gedanken machen ..


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @criss vaughn
> Bis es dann zur Beweislastumkehr kommt... /o\



Selbst bei Mindfactory wurde mir noch nach 1,5 Jahren geholfen also so schlimm ist das nicht wenn man drannbleibt


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Der angegebene Boost der Karten ist immer der garantierte vom Boardpartner. Meine EVGA GTX970 SC 2.0 wird auch mit 1317Mhz Boosttakt angegeben, taktet bei mir in Games aber auf 1380Mhz hoch. Rate mal, ob ich deswegen jetzt böse war...
> 
> Gruß



Du hast die wutentbrannt zurück geschickt. 



ColorMe schrieb:


> Ich hätte eben wirklich gern mal einen einheitlichen Test wo die verschiedenen Modelle verglichen werden. Sich das aus verschiedenen Tests zusammen zu stückeln und dann hineininterpretieren zu müssen, ist doch etwas umständlich.



Den hätte ich auch gerne, gibt es aber leider nicht, weil niemand alle Karten kauft und dann testet.
Da musst du auf PCGH Print warten, die mit der nächsten Ausgabe einen großteil der Customer Karten testen werden.


Ich persönlich kann über die Asus Strix sagen:

+ sehr gute Verarbeitung, echt Premium. Insgesamt hochwertiger Eindruck, der Kühler ist nicht schief oder hängt durch. Die Lüfter wirken gut. Kein Schleifen oder Knistern. Kein Spulenfiepen.
+ sehr hoher Boost ab Werk, bei mir immer knaüü über 1400MHz, dabei maximal 73° war.
+ steht unauffällig in der Geräuschentwicklung.
-- recht hoher Preis.
-- etwas übertriebene LED Beleuchtung. das poppige Pink/Rot wirkt überzogen, erinnert an einen Schulausflug mit 7 jährigen.

Ach ja, noch was zur LED Beleuchtung, bevor ist es vergesse.
Also die Helligkeit kann man über Experience einstellen, sonst nichts.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Wegen der Zotac schreibt ein Tester: The ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Edition card has a dual-slot triple 90mm ‘IceStorm’ cooler that is made of pure metal, so you don’t have to worry about plastic coolers. In terms of the external design, the ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! is a beautiful gunmetal grey/black fusion that really seems to stand out from the competition.
Quelle: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! 6GB Review: Push The Limit | Heavy.com

Hexus schreibt: However, while massively overclocked, the AMP! Extreme does arrive in a bulkier triple-slot form factor, so it's the regular AMP! that's the sleeker and better-looking of the two. A few faux carbon-fibre highlights add to the appeal, though it's a shame the rubberised Zotac logo on top isn't backlit.
Quelle: Review: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! - Graphics - HEXUS.net

Da gibt es also nochmals Unterschiede. 
Was für Beleidigungen zukosan? Sry falls du iwas falsch aufgefasst hast, aber Beleidigen tue ich nicht, zumindest nicht das ich wüsste. 
Du warst doch letztens gebannt, will das jetzt nicht an die Glocke hängen (interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich), nur eventuell mal in dem Zusammenhang jetzt erwähnen, dass du mal chillen solltest, kein Grund an die Decke zu gehen und sich sperren zu lassen. (Da muss ja iwas gewesen sein).
Du schlägst schnell einen aggressiven Ton an und das kritisiere ich an dir, arbeite mal bitte daran, keiner muss deine Meinung teilen und du auch nicht die der anderen.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Selbst bei Mindfactory wurde mir noch nach 1,5 Jahren geholfen also so schlimm ist das nicht wenn man drannbleibt





criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nachdem gängige Versandhäuser wie Caseking, Computeruniverse & Co. für Privatverbraucher 24 Monate Gewährleistung mitgeben, sollte man sich keine großen Gedanken machen ..





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Siehste mal, mir nämlich nicht. Da kam der ganze Monitor "zu ihrer Entlastung" zurück und ich sollte mich an den Hersteller wenden.
> Dann machen die das wohl nach Tageslage.



Auf Gewährleistung besteht im Gegensatz zur freiwilligen Garantie ein Rechtsanspruch nach BGB. Sicherlich ist die Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten ab Kauf für den Endkunden zunächst nachteilig, wenn aber keine offensichtlichen Veränderungen gemacht wurden, muss dies der Händler ebenso akzeptieren und entsprechend tauschen/reparieren. Die Wahl obliegt aber dem Händler und er kann im Zuge dessen auch die RMA an den Hersteller weiterreichen. Die Laufzeit verlängert sich entsprechend, wenn es das betreffende Produkt allerdings noch gibt (was bei Grafikkarten meist über einen langen Zeitraum der Fall ist), dann wird man früher oder später eine reparierte oder baugleiche zurück bekommen.

Ich persönlich hab mich mit Mindfactory bzgl. ihres "ServiceLevelGold" schonmal angelegt (und insgeheim gewonnen), soll hier aber nicht Thema werden. Wer Unterstützung für RMA innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate benötigt, kann sich gern per PM melden . 

BTT:

Bzgl. MSI kann ich morgen nen Update geben. Meine erste war wohl nicht ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## JayR91 (13. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Es sind nun 215 Seite hier und ihr könnt IMMER noch nicht aufhören mit:
> 
> "Ganz klar die Palit..."
> "Auf jeden Fall EVGA..."
> ...


Pt hat schonmal null zu sagen, da alle nen verschiedenes Bios haben.
Desweiteren bist du der erste hier im Forum mit einer 980 Ti die 1600+ schafft und es ist zufälligerweise eine Gigabyte, hätte aber auch eine andere sein können. Die Hersteller haben rein garnichts mit den Chips am Hut, außer sie sind selektiert.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mhm finde ich aber schon recht warm..
> Meine Amp Extreme hat im Idle nur 29 Grad und unter Last maximal 63 Grad bei 1450 MHz...


73°C unter Gamingstress ist *nix* für eine Graka. Erst recht nicht, wenn dabei 250W oder mehr verpulvert werden

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

Mit der gleichen Temperatur laufen auch 1550MHz.
Ich sehe das für mich jetzt nicht so eng, hatte ich ja, also wir alle, was von 85° unter Last in dem Test gelesen. Davon ist die Karte aber weit entfernt.
wichtig ist, dass sie dabei absolut leise arbeitet. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zotac auch so leise ist.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit der gleichen Temperatur laufen auch 1550MHz.
> Ich sehe das für mich jetzt nicht so eng, hatte ich ja, also wir alle, was von 85° unter Last in dem Test gelesen. Davon ist die Karte aber weit entfernt.
> wichtig ist, dass sie dabei absolut leise arbeitet. Keine Ahnung, ob die Zotac auch so leise ist.


Die Temps der Karten in den Online-Tests kann man meist eh "vergessen", da andere Hardware/Testequipment/Umgebungstemperaturen/andere Tower-Lüfterbestückungen zum tragen kommen.

*Zu Hause* kann es daher ganz anders aussehen. Ist nich unbedingt an dich gerichtet, kleine Diva Sondern eher an die etwas unerfahreneren hier...

Gruß


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Es sind nun 215 Seite hier und ihr könnt IMMER noch nicht aufhören mit:
> 
> "Ganz klar die Palit..."
> "Auf jeden Fall EVGA..."
> ...


Du hast vergessen das EVGA eines der besten karten ist, verarbeitung und qualität der karte.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht kann ich doch mal ne Frage zu dem Thema 980ti einwerfen. Wenn ich weder AB 
noch ein anderes Tool betreibe, wo ich die Fankurve einstellen kann, dann müßte doch die vorgegebene 
Lüfterkurve vom GPU BIOS wirken. Macht es aber nicht. Der Lüfter läuft nur mit 24%. Warum?

Korrektur, nicht bei allen Spielen Far Cry4 passiert nix, bei BF4 regelt die Fankurve


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juli 2015)

@Moon
Die Fury`s sehen aber echt nice in dem Case aus.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die Ehrgeizigen unter euch: FURY X GEGEN GTX 980 TI - CrossFire und SLI in Ultra HD und „12K“ im Vergleich



Hier mal bissl erweitert AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Quad CF Versus Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Quad SLI 4K 'UHD' Benchmarks


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Temps der Karten in den Online-Tests kann man meist eh "vergessen", da andere Hardware/Testequipment/Umgebungstemperaturen/andere Tower-Lüfterbestückungen zum tragen kommen.
> 
> *Zu Hause* kann es daher ganz anders aussehen. Ist nich unbedingt an dich gerichtet, kleine Diva Sondern eher an die etwas unerfahreneren hier...
> 
> Gruß



In der Regel testen sie ja mit einem offenen Aufbau. Da hast du immer andere Werte als wenn du die Karte ins Case einbaust.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Regel testen sie ja mit einem offenen Aufbau. Da hast du immer andere Werte als wenn du die Karte ins Case einbaust.


Jap, hatte ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Danke für den Hinweis

Gruß


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die Ehrgeizigen unter euch: FURY X GEGEN GTX 980 TI - CrossFire und SLI in Ultra HD und „12K“ im Vergleich



Sehr informativ. Bin mal gespannt wie es dann mit DX12 aussieht.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Heute Bestellt und Morgen da, das nenne ich mal Service




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Heute Bestellt und Morgen da, das nenne ich mal Service
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt doch Evga? Ist das alternate? Jo die haben einen guten service!


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

2 Sachen die ich nicht verstehe.

1. Wieso von dem teuren Laden kaufen, hättest du die Kohle der Gigabyte nicht auf dein Konto transferieren können? (woanders 749€ und auf Lager, sprich 50€ günstiger)
2. Wieso gehst du nicht über geizhals.de rein, dann würdest du selbst auf Alternate noch sparen bzw einen günstigeren Preis bekommen EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Snowhack
> 
> Aber... Aber... Warum fotografierst du deinen Bildschirm?



Ich konnte mit meinem Ipad Air 2 nichts hochladen auf die Seite.  deswegen  aber mit meinem surface pro 3 ging es   und die Seite hatte ich schon in Lesezeichen  und musste so nicht erst alles wieder öffnen bei Altenate


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> 2 Sachen die ich nicht verstehe.
> 
> 1. Wieso von dem teuren Laden kaufen, hättest du die Kohle der Gigabyte nicht auf dein Konto transferieren können? (woanders 749€ und auf Lager, sprich 50€ günstiger)
> 2. Wieso gehst du nicht über geizhals.de rein, dann würdest du selbst auf Alternate noch sparen bzw einen günstigeren Preis bekommen EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




In erster Line spielt Geld eine Untergeordnete Rolle bei mir, und Ich kaufe gerne dort wo Ich mit 100% sicher bin oder auch schon erfahrungen habe. (auch nach 14Tagen keine größeren Probleme mit Rückgabe) 

Sprich: Mindfactory,Alternate oder direkt im Einzelhandel (Arlt).

und es sind 789€ für die Karte der Rest ist Versand und Zahlungsart Zuschlag


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Na HWV ist doch auch einer der "Guten". Die 50€ mehr hätteste auch spenden können oder paar neue Lüfter oder wärste Sushi essen gegangen oder oder oder^^
Geh aber trotzdem das nächste mal über geizhals rein, siehst ja den geänderten Preis wenn du den Weg über geizhals gehst, selbes Produkt, selber Laden, verschiedene Preise.
Sehe grad HWV hat die karte net auf Lager... HIQ.24 scheint aber auch sehr gut bewertet worden zu sein, da ist die ja auf Lager.


----------



## Markus_P (13. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> ich finds vom Platz gut, aber der untere Lüfter is wirklich murks, der muss da weg.
> 
> könnte im Sommer als Ventilator eher seinen Zweck verrichten



Bin gerade am CPU Ocen und es ist Sommer  bringt 1 grad ... später werde ich neben dem Mainboard einen 120mm Lüfter montieren der Luft zur Graka blässt


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> In erster Line spielt Geld eine Untergeordnete Rolle bei mir, und Ich kaufe gerne dort wo Ich mit 100% sicher bin oder auch schon erfahrungen habe. (auch nach 14Tagen keine größeren Probleme mit Rückgabe)
> 
> Sprich: Mindfactory,Alternate oder direkt im Einzelhandel (Arlt).
> 
> und es sind 789€ für die Karte der Rest ist Versand und Zahlungsart Zuschlag



Und warum nu keine g1 mehr? 

edit: ja alternate hat wirklich einen guten service. Nun 2 Grakas und 1 Monitor zurückgegeben-->keine Probleme.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na HWV ist doch auch einer der "Guten". Die 50€ mehr hätteste auch spenden können oder paar neue Lüfter oder wärste Sushi essen gegangen oder oder oder^^
> Geh aber trotzdem das nächste mal über geizhals rein, siehst ja den geänderten Preis wenn du den Weg über geizhals gehst, selbes Produkt, selber Laden, verschiedene Preise.
> Sehe grad HWV hat die karte net auf Lager... HIQ.24 scheint aber auch sehr gut bewertet worden zu sein, da ist die ja auf Lager.



Habe meine EVGA auch von HiQ bestellt
Die sind Super nett und antworten immer schnell, habe auch gefragt ob ich meine karte innerhalb der 14Tage austauschen kann gegen eine andere 980Ti , die sagten kein problem sie konnen es innerhalb von 14Tagen Austauschen ohne angaben, hauptsache alles ist dabei wie sie es mir geschickt haben. Supi!


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2015)

Na jeder hat mal da und mal dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei MF hatte ich zB keine Probleme mit RMAs, trotzdem kaufe ich jetzt nicht nur bei MF.
Gerade kleinere shops achten besonders auf guten Support, weil die brauchen mehr Käufer.


----------



## Snowhack (13. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Und warum nu keine g1 mehr?
> 
> edit: ja alternate hat wirklich einen guten service. Nun 2 Grakas und 1 Monitor zurückgegeben-->keine Probleme.



Ich möchte jetzt nicht noch mal sagen das Ich die G1 auch noch mal bekomme und zwei Bestellt habe.  ( EVGA, Gigabyte) 

Ich bekomme die G1 erst  zugeschickt wenn Retoure eingetroffen ist. 

Bis dahin hab ich die Superclock+ ausgiebig  getestet und entscheide dann welche es wird   Sprich wenn mir die EVGA besser gefällt mach ich die G1 erst garnicht auf, oder kann noch anrufen (nicht zu schicken Geld zurück) je nachdem wie schnell die Retoure bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Habe meine EVGA auch von HiQ bestellt
> Die sind Super nett und antworten immer schnell, habe auch gefragt ob ich meine karte innerhalb der 14Tage austauschen kann gegen eine andere 980Ti , die sagten kein problem sie konnen es innerhalb von 14Tagen Austauschen ohne angaben, hauptsache alles ist dabei wie sie es mir geschickt haben. Supi!



Dazu sind die und alle anderen Internet Shops in DE per Gesetz zu verpflichtet.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na jeder hat mal da und mal dort gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Bei MF hatte ich zB keine Probleme mit RMAs, trotzdem kaufe ich jetzt nicht nur bei MF.
> Gerade kleinere shops achten besonders auf guten Support, weil die brauchen mehr Käufer.


Ja , ich habe nur die Graka bei HiQ bestellt
Und alllle meine anderen komponenten plus Monitor etc, bei Mindfactory, das erste mal
Die sind im Versand bei DHL, seit Freitag in Wilhelmshaven.. Immernoch kein fortschritt laut Sendungsverfolgung -.-' aber mein Gehäuse ist schon hier obwohl alles im selben Warenkorb war . Komisch, naja vorfreude beste freude ^^


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt nicht noch mal sagen das Ich die G1 auch noch mal bekomme und zwei Bestellt habe.  ( EVGA, Gigabyte)
> 
> Ich bekomme die G1 erst  zugeschickt wenn Retoure eingetroffen ist.
> 
> Bis dahin hab ich die Superclock+ ausgiebig  getestet und entscheide dann welche es wird   Sprich wenn mir die EVGA besser gefällt mach ich die G1 erst garnicht auf, oder kann noch anrufen (nicht zu schicken Geld zurück) je nachdem wie schnell die Retoure bearbeitet wird.



Na dann berichte mal. Bin gespannt.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nach DHL Chaos ( liegt wohl immer noch im Paketzentrum ) und UPS Versagen endlich heute meine G1 bekommen  

Habe nicht so die OC Erfahrungen und bin auch nicht so verrückt darauf ins unendliche zu gehen. Habe jetzt das PT auf 110 gestellt und +110 MHz Takt eingestellt. Läuft extrem stabil ( 30 Minuten Unigine bei 64 Grad. ). 

Ich denke mal nur die Lüfterkurve werde ich etwas anpassen... 

Bin bisher sehr sehr zufrieden. Habe sie bei Caseking gekauft. Die waren auch sehr kulant und haben eine zweite Karte auf Kulanz versendet [emoji16]


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ich habe nach DHL Chaos ( liegt wohl immer noch im Paketzentrum ) und UPS Versagen endlich heute meine G1 bekommen
> 
> Habe nicht so die OC Erfahrungen und bin auch nicht so verrückt darauf ins unendliche zu gehen. Habe jetzt das PT auf 110 gestellt und +110 MHz Takt eingestellt. Läuft extrem stabil ( 30 Minuten Unigine bei 64 Grad. ).
> 
> ...



Solange du zufrieden bist, perfekt so soll es sein
Viel spaß damit


----------



## micha30111 (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Solange du zufrieden bist, perfekt so soll es sein
> Viel spaß damit


Danke schön... ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich den haben werde [emoji2]


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2015)

Beim Powertarget müsstest du gar nix machen, die G1 ist schon ab Werk äußerst großzügig eingestellt.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Juli 2015)

Ok.. Ich bin da ja lernwillig... Hat es denn Nachteile wenn ich es auf 110 setzte?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2015)

Nein, aber auch keinen Effekt.


----------



## MDJ (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mhm finde ich aber schon recht warm..
> Meine Amp Extreme hat im Idle nur 29 Grad und unter Last maximal 63 Grad bei 1450 MHz...


Klingt wie meine 970 AMP!Extreme 
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

@simracer

wie hoch kriegst du die amp stable ohne mv-erhöhung?


----------



## defPlaya (13. Juli 2015)

Nochmal alles rausgekitzelt aus meiner Palit 980 GTX Ti.

Speicher ist bei knapp 4000 MHZ und GPU bei ca. 1492 MHz.

PT bei 110% und +19mV

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, meine EVGA GTX 980Ti Hybrid ist heute gekommen und ich hab auch schon ein par benchmarks gemacht die ganz gut ausgefallen sind. Ich benutze Nvidia Inspector zum übertakten.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können von euch wie viel Spannung die Karte verträgt?
Ich hab sie jetzt maximal auf 1,5Ghz Boost gebracht. Teilweise ist sie auch auf über 1,7Ghz gelaufen aber nur in Spielen und nicht in Benchmarks. Leider kommt sie zu schnell an ihre 110% der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme. Da könnte ruhig noch etwas mehr drinne sein.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine gescheiten OC-Tests im Netz gefunden und der Thread hier mit seinen über 220 Seiten ist eher ein vorfreude Thread so wie ich das überflogen habe.

Wäre um jeden praktischen Rat dankbar. Bitte nur von Usern die das auch selbst getestet haben und keine Vorahnungen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DummBazz (13. Juli 2015)

Sind doch super Werte .. Erzähl mal temps ,, Lautstärke ect


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2015)

Das Powertarget wird durch die höhere Spannung noch früher limitieren.
Ohne einen Bios-Mod solltest du die Spannung eher senken um mehr luft beim PT zu bekommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Juli 2015)

1,7Ghz 
Bei 110% PT ?  
Welches Spiel ?
Die meinten ja das sie für die Hybrid selektieren aber das wäre ja einfach nur pervers.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Leute mal eine andere frage (hoffe ich werde nicht geflamet weil ich es hier frage)
1. Habe die Evga 980Ti acx2.0+sc+
möchte den Asus rog swift pg278q kaufen,
Der hat 2560x1440 / Gsync / Motionblur / 1ms / 144hz und noch einige extras.
Habe jetzt diverse 980Ti videos mit 2560x1440 geschaut, um die FPS zu sehen auf Ultra mit den anspruchvollsten games.
Die waren immer so auf 47-55-60 usw
Und meine sorge ist, dass ich Ruckler merke oder kein super flüssiges spielen.. 
Habe bis jetzt gezockt mit 660Ti / 1920x1080 ohne extras oder sowas, 60hz samsung..
Wieviel FPS merk das auge und wieviel reichen mir komplett aus? Und würde man den unterschied überhaupt merken.


----------



## LMarini (13. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine EVGA GTX 980Ti Hybrid ist heute gekommen und ich hab auch schon ein par benchmarks gemacht die ganz gut ausgefallen sind. Ich benutze Nvidia Inspector zum übertakten.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können von euch wie viel Spannung die Karte verträgt?
> Ich hab sie jetzt maximal auf 1,5Ghz Boost gebracht. Teilweise ist sie auch auf über 1,7Ghz gelaufen aber nur in Spielen und nicht in Benchmarks. Leider kommt sie zu schnell an ihre 110% der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme. Da könnte ruhig noch etwas mehr drinne sein.
> Ich habe bis jetzt keine gescheiten OC-Tests im Netz gefunden und der Thread hier mit seinen über 220 Seiten ist eher ein vorfreude Thread so wie ich das überflogen habe.
> ...



Ich bitte um mehr Infos .


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> @simracer
> 
> wie hoch kriegst du die amp stable ohne mv-erhöhung?



Das teste ich noch 
Aktuell scheint sie mit Custom Bios auf 1475 (Boost deaktiviert, TDP von 320 auf 450 W gesetzt, PT gleichgesetzt) recht stabil zu laufen. Zieht sich auch gute 420W unter Vollast das Ding 
Mal gucken wie weit ich noch gehen kann...


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Leute mal eine andere frage (hoffe ich werde nicht geflamet weil ich es hier frage)
> 1. Habe die Evga 980Ti acx2.0+sc+
> möchte den Asus rog swift pg278q kaufen,
> Der hat 2560x1440 / Gsync / Motionblur / 1ms / 144hz und noch einige extras.
> ...



Das ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, entweder du stellst die Settings runter um auf die 120fps+ zu kommen oder du suchst dir nen anderen Monitor raus würde ich sagen.
Oder du nutzt einfach gsync, das funktioniert auch bei fps unterhalb der 144hz^^
 144hz hin oder her, ich denke wenn man die settings nicht dementsprechend anpasst ist ein 144 Hz Monitor relativ sinnfrei.

MfG



SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Zieht sich auch gute 420W unter Vollast das Ding



Lass mich raten, das misst du mit so nem 20€ Steckdosen Gerät^^ 
Ich behaupte mal das kannst du ignorieren, dda das ding nicht schnell genug ist um die peaks sauber rauszufiltern^^


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Das teste ich noch
> Aktuell scheint sie mit Custom Bios auf 1475 (Boost deaktiviert, TDP von 320 auf 450 W gesetzt, PT gleichgesetzt) recht stabil zu laufen. Zieht sich auch gute 420W unter Vollast das Ding
> Mal gucken wie weit ich noch gehen kann...



Naja am Bios wollte ich eigentlich nicht rumfriemeln. Hast du sie auch im Urzustand getestet wie hoch zu den boost bekommst? ^^


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, entweder du stellst die Settings runter um auf die 120fps+ zu kommen oder du suchst dir nen anderen Monitor raus würde ich sagen.
> Oder du nutzt einfach gsync, das funktioniert auch bei fps unterhalb der 144hz^^
> 144hz hin oder her, ich denke wenn man die settings nicht dementsprechend anpasst ist ein 144 Hz Monitor relativ sinnfrei.
> 
> MfG


Ja aber ein 1080p bei 27" wäre ja nicht passend hab ich gelesen, es sollen pixel zu sehen sein etc..

Würde gerne den asus rog swift haben auch wegen den 27" 1440p


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Leute mal eine andere frage (hoffe ich werde nicht geflamet weil ich es hier frage)
> 1. Habe die Evga 980Ti acx2.0+sc+
> möchte den Asus rog swift pg278q kaufen,
> Der hat 2560x1440 / Gsync / Motionblur / 1ms / 144hz und noch einige extras.
> ...



Das ist subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich.
Der eine kann mit 35fps super zocken und für den anderen ruckelt das wie die Hölle.
Wenn du alles da hast, nimm einfach DSR und stell die es so ein, dass du 2560x1440 hast.
Dann probierst du deine Spiele mit deinen Einstellungen aus und guckst dir an wie flüssig das für dich ist.
Bedenke aber, dass der Asus mehr als 60fps darstellen kann und Bewegungen eh flüssiger aussehen werden.


----------



## Synner (13. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich.
> Der eine kann mit 35fps super zocken und für den anderen ruckelt das wie die Hölle.
> Wenn du alles da hast, nimm einfach DSR und stell die es so ein, dass du 2560x1440 hast.
> Dann probierst du deine Spiele mit deinen Einstellungen aus und guckst dir an wie flüssig das für dich ist.
> Bedenke aber, dass der Asus mehr als 60fps darstellen kann und Bewegungen eh flüssiger aussehen werden.


Was meinst du mit eh flüssiger aussehen werden?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juli 2015)

Du bewegst dich mit diesem Powertarget schon weit außerhalb der Netzteil Spezifikation.

8pin sind 150Watt das mal zwei sind 300Watt + 75 Watt aus dem PCIE.

375Watt maximal nach Spezifikation maximal 10% würde ich da drüber gehen.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ja aber ein 1080p bei 27" wäre ja nicht passend hab ich gelesen, es sollen pixel zu sehen sein etc..
> 
> Würde gerne den asus rog swift haben auch wegen den 27" 1440p



Ich hab nen 27" 1080p Monitor da siehst du keine Pixel.

Auf nen 1440p Monitor würde ich an deiner Stelle trotzdem gehen, sonst fühlt sich die 980Ti wohl eher unwohl, es sei denn dir reicht downsampling.


----------



## Palmdale (13. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Ja aber ein 1080p bei 27" wäre ja nicht passend hab ich gelesen, es sollen pixel zu sehen sein etc..
> 
> Würde gerne den asus rog swift haben auch wegen den 27" 1440p



Spielst du Shooter? Wenn nicht, ist alles gefühlt flüssig zwischen 30 und 144fps, da dies den G-Sync Bereich des Monitors abdeckt


----------



## DummBazz (13. Juli 2015)

Oder gleich ein uhd monitor 60hz und gsync ?? 
Läuft bei mir top


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, ist alles gefühlt flüssig zwischen 30 und 144fps, da dies den G-Sync Bereich des Monitors abdeckt



Für dich vielleicht, ich find 50fps immer noch ruckelig.
Und ja, Gsync ist an.


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Du bewegst dich mit diesem Powertarget schon weit außerhalb der Netzteil Spezifikation.
> 
> 8pin sind 150Watt das mal zwei sind 300Watt + 75 Watt aus dem PCIE.
> 
> 375Watt maximal nach Spezifikation maximal 10% würde ich da drüber gehen.



Naja das Originale Bios von Zotac hat bei nem PT von 111 auch 435W.. Da bin ich halt nicht so viel drüber hab ich mir gedacht mit 450W..  Hab sogesehen PT von 111 auf 115 erhöht (+15W), dachte das ist noch im Rahmen?!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Naja das Originale Bios von Zotac hat bei nem PT von 111 auch 435W.. Da bin ich halt nicht so viel drüber hab ich mir gedacht mit 450W..  Hab sogesehen PT von 111 auf 115 erhöht (+15W), dachte das ist noch im Rahmen?!



Krass das es so hoch ist, da sind die +15 Watt noch sicher !


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Krass das es so hoch ist, da sind die +15 Watt noch sicher !



also ich bin kein Experte beim Bios modden, hab mich nur bisschen reingelesen was man verändern sollte etc..
WIe auf dem Bild hier zu sehen hab ich das aber so verstanden, dass bei diesem Standrad Bios vonm Zotac 180W aus Stecker 1 und 180W aus Stecker 2 gezogen werden bei PT 111 und dass das PT bei 435W ist.
Hab jetzt halt nur die 180 auf jeweils 187,5W gesetzt und 187,5+187,5+75 sind ja 450, statt halt vorher 435.. Also ich mag mich irren, bitte aufklären wenn das gerade meine Karte killt auf Dauer 
Aber auf 93% lt. Afterburner ist die Karte schonmal gekommen, gute 420W...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Die Karte oder das Gesamtsystem?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Die vom Afterburner genannte Leistungsaufnahme stimmt eher selten^^

Wobei es aber auch kein Geheimnis ist das Maxwell mit OC alles andere als Sparsam bleibt


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Aber auf 93% lt. Afterburner ist die Karte schonmal gekommen, gute 420W...



93% wären aber 363W und nicht 420W.


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 93% wären aber 363W und nicht 420W.



echt? dann rechne ich falsch.. 450*0,93 sind bei mir 418,5.. Oder muss man das anders ausrechnen?


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die vom Afterburner genannte Leistungsaufnahme stimmt eher selten^^
> 
> Wobei es aber auch kein Geheimnis ist das Maxwell mit OC alles andere als Sparsam bleibt



Aber  420 Watt allein durch die Karte?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 93% wären aber 363W und nicht 420W.



93% von 450 sind 418,5 



Ikarius schrieb:


> Aber  420 Watt allein durch die Karte?



Ich meine mich zu erinnern das eine Titan X mit Mod Bios ganz easy auf die 350W und mehr kommt. Da sollte das auch eine 980TI schaffen. 
Und wie gesagt, was afterburner sich da selbst ausrechnet stimmt so gut wie nie.


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich meine Karte mit 450W anstatt 435W kille bitte sagen, habe da eher weniger Ahnung von und alles nur durch Foren erlesen..
Hab ich aber hoffentlich richtig verstanden, dass die im Standard Bios bei PT 111 schon 435W ziehen darf und ich nur die STecker jeweils um 7,5W erhöht hab von 180 auf 187,5, endresultierend auf 450W.. Das ganze halt mit 100% gleichgesetzt sodass 100% die 450W entsprechen..


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

Warum rechnet ihr mit 450?
PT 100% sind 390W.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine EVGA GTX 980Ti Hybrid ist heute gekommen und ich hab auch schon ein par benchmarks gemacht die ganz gut ausgefallen sind. Ich benutze Nvidia Inspector zum übertakten.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können von euch wie viel Spannung die Karte verträgt?
> Ich hab sie jetzt maximal auf 1,5Ghz Boost gebracht. Teilweise ist sie auch auf über 1,7Ghz gelaufen aber nur in Spielen und nicht in Benchmarks. Leider kommt sie zu schnell an ihre 110% der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme. Da könnte ruhig noch etwas mehr drinne sein.
> Ich habe bis jetzt keine gescheiten OC-Tests im Netz gefunden und der Thread hier mit seinen über 220 Seiten ist eher ein vorfreude Thread so wie ich das überflogen habe.
> ...



Bei welchem shop hattest die Karte bestellt? Case king?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Du killst damit wohl eher nicht die karte aber wenn du ein eher durchschnittliches Netzteil hast kann es für den Rest schnell ungemütlich werden^^ 
Die 8 Pins sind nicht umsonst auf 150W Spezifiziert. 
Ich weiß nicht genau ob ein DPP 10/11 da besser mit umgeht, da solltest du mal im Netzteilthread nachfragen. 
Aber Threshold sollte das eigentlich auch adäquat beantworten können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum rechnet ihr mit 450?
> PT 100% sind 390W.



Weil er sein Bios dahingehend gemoddet hat und seine Karte von Haus aus schon ein 435W PT hat.

(So habe ich es jedenfalls seinen Beiträgen entnommen)


----------



## Ikarius (13. Juli 2015)

Na dann kann ich die zotac mit einem 480W Netzteil auch vergessen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Weil er sein Bios dahingehend gemoddet hat und seine Karte von Haus aus schon ein 435W PT hat.
> 
> (So habe ich es jedenfalls seinen Beiträgen entnommen)



Ich bin jetzt vom Bild ausgegangen und da sind 100% 390W.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juli 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage, die Classified ist die einzige EVGA 980Ti mit dual Bios???

Ich warte jetzt zwar schon ungeduldig auf die Hydro Copper weil ich den Kühler optisch ansprechend finde aber irgendwie stört mich das gerade^^


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt vom Bild ausgegangen und da sind 100% 390W.



ah okay, war bisschen missverständlich^^
Anbei das modded Bios, so wie ich denke (hoffe) dass alles gut läuft ohne was zu zerbrutzeln..
NT ist denke ich mit 850W und nem 80Plus PLATINUM Cert ausreichend die 450W auf die Karte leisten zu können..?!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja ist sie. 

Dafür warte ich auf die hybrid...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> ah okay, war bisschen missverständlich^^
> Anbei das modded Bios, so wie ich denke (hoffe) dass alles gut läuft ohne was zu zerbrutzeln..
> NT ist denke ich mit 850W und nem 80Plus PLATINUM Cert ausreichend die 450W auf die Karte leisten zu können..?!^^
> 
> ...



Ja, so kommts hin


----------



## SimRacer925 (13. Juli 2015)

Gut, da keiner schimpft hab ich das wohl richtig verstanden, dass die im Standard Bios bei PT 112 schon 435W ziehen durfte und ich die jetzt nur minimal auf 450W als 100% gesetzt habe, erfreulich dann kann der Karte ja nichts passieren


----------



## MrHide (13. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Bei welchem shop hattest die Karte bestellt? Case king?




Hab sie bei Alternate gekauft

Ich stelle morgen ein paar Bilder und erste Erfahrungen online. Habe heute erstmal Star Citizen, Tomb Raider 2013, Crysis3 und Benchmarks wie 3DMark06, 3DMarkVantage und 3DMark2013 getestet. Die alten Benchmarks werde ich immer mittesten weil ich seit fast 10 Jahren meine Erfebnisse dokumentiere und vergleiche. 

Ich kann euch nur eins sagen. Als ich die Karte eingeschaltet habe, da dachte ich, ich hätte einen Springbrunnen im Gehäuse. Anscheinend ist es normal. Das "Plätschern" geht nach einer kurzen Weile weg wenn sich der Kreislauf eingependelt hat. Das war bei meiner CPU AIO WaKü auch so. Ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Den standart Radiatorlüfter tausche ich gegen einen meiner Noctuas. Er ist nicht regelbar und läuft somit immer auf max. Der Geräuschpegel ist dementsprechend hoch. Den Radiallüfter der Karte hört man dagegen kaum. Er läuft auch nur bei ca 20%. Ich hab ihm mal manuel auf 100% gestellt, da lief er dann bei 4000UpM. Er dreht von alleine kaum hoch, da er nur die Rams kühlt und die nicht so heiß werden wie die GPU.

Die Temperaturen liegen im idle Zustand zwischen 30°C und 35°C. Unter Last steigen sie auf 40°C bis 45°C. Höher waren sie bis jetzt noch nicht.

Ich hab die GPU 110MHz übertraktet. Sie läuft jetzt auf 1250MHz und Boostet stabil auf 1450MHz. Für den ersten Abend ist es ok. Ich will aber noch mehr raus kitzeln. Die Speicher werde ich nicht übertakte , da es massiv auf den Verbrauch der Karte geht und sie somit unverhältnismäßig mehr Strom frisst und dementsprechen schneller die 110% Leistungsmaximum erreicht.
1,7xxGHz hat die Karte kurzzeitig bei Tomb Raider 2013 erreicht. Ich hatte sie um 250MHz auf 1500MHz übertaktet und vergessen, dass sie noch einen Boost hat. Der ging dann auf über 1,7GHz. Ich hab das aber direkt wieder runter gestellt als ich es gesehen habe da es mir zu riskant war. Die Spannung habe ich bis zu 75mV erhöht was sich aber nachteilig auswirkt. Je weniger Spannung, desto besser.

Mit den Temperaturen bin ich super zufrieden, nur mir der Lautstärke nicht. Ich denke ein Lüftertausch wird von Nöten sein. Ich tue mir da aber etwas schwer weil ich gelesen habe, dass der EVGA Lüfter extrem viel Luft durch den Radiator drücken kann und sehr effektiv sein soll im Gegensatz zu vergleichbaren lüftern. Ich werde es austesten welch einen Temperaturanstieg ich mit einem Noctua habe. Sicherlich handelt es sich maximal um 5°C. Genauso wie bei meiner Corsair H110i GT WaKü. Da rotieren jetzt auch zwei Noctua PWM mit 700-1500UpM und 90% weniger Sone.


Morgen gibts mehr. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Lori78 (13. Juli 2015)

Und zufrieden mit Lautstärke und den temps?


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Was genau ist reliability voltage? Bekomme ich ab und zu mal im GPU-Z als Limiting Grund, da geht mein Takt von 1475 auf 1299 runter.. :/


----------



## tharec (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Gut, da keiner schimpft hab ich das wohl richtig verstanden, dass die im Standard Bios bei PT 112 schon 435W ziehen durfte und ich die jetzt nur minimal auf 450W als 100% gesetzt habe, erfreulich dann kann der Karte ja nichts passieren



Das Powertarget bei der Zotac  Extreme ist bereits ab Werk so absurd hoch eingestellt, dass die meisten Chips, das eh nicht ausreizen können. (siehe auch meinen Eindruck von meiner Zotac Post  #1642)

Mein ganzes System zieht in Anno bis zu 480 Watt, davon dürften dann ungefähr 350 Watt auf die Grafikkarte entfallen. Solange der Chip nicht in Richtung 1600 MHz boostet werden auch die 435 Watt (111 %) des Standard Bios reichen.

Die 8-Pin Stecker sind übrigens rein physikalisch in der Lage deutlich mehr als 150 Watt zu liefern, Bei einem Qualitätsnetzteil, das keine zu billigen Kabel und Stecker verwendet, ist die Leistung für die jeweilige 12 V Rail das Limit. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, könnte man die beiden 8-Pin-Stecker an unteschiedlichen Rails anschließen. Mein bequiet 800 Watt Netzteil liefert z.B. auf der 3. und 4. 12 V Rail jeweils 24 A also max. 288 Watt. 288 Watt aus einer Rail + 75 Watt aus dem Slot *könnte* in Extremsituationen zu wenig sein (wahrscheinlich kommt das aber so gut wie nie vor.) Trotzdem habe ich aus diesem Grund die beiden 8-Pin-Stecker an unterschiedliche 12V-Rails angeschlossen. Sischer is sischer  Am Strom liegt es zumindest nicht wenn meine Zotac runtertaktet.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. Juli 2015)

Oh seit langem mal wieder eine XLR8. Früher hatten die jedoch meist Referenz Takt^^


----------



## noomilicios (14. Juli 2015)

Gigabyte hat offenbar nen bisschen am bios geschraubt um die G1 leiser zu machen

Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS - Einführung und technische Daten

Für Leute die selbst flashen wollen:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#bios


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat offenbar nen bisschen am bios geschraubt um die G1 leiser zu machen
> 
> Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS - Einführung und technische Daten
> 
> ...




Mich hat die alte Lautstärke nicht gestört, 

Hier meinten nur alle das Sie die lauteste ist mit 41db ist.

Davon kann ich mich ja heute überzeugen wenn die 2 Karte von einem anderen HST kommt. 

und wehe Die ist genau so (Laut) wie die G1.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Laut PCGH ist die G1(4,4) 0,5 Sone lauter als die ACX 2.0 SC(3,9).
Viel leiser soll die MSI mit 2,2 sone sein.


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

Nochmal, da es wohl übersehen wurde 


SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mhm finde ich aber schon recht warm..
> Meine Amp Extreme hat im Idle nur 29 Grad und unter Last maximal 63 Grad bei 1450 MHz...



Klingt wie meine 970 AMP!Extreme 
 Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Laut PCGH ist die G1(4,4) 0,5 Sone lauter als die ACX 2.0 SC(3,9).
> Viel leiser soll die MSI mit 2,2 sone sein.



Die angaben sind mir schleierhaft,  

4 Sone = 60db.
Karte hat aber 40 db . =  normale Unterhaltung 2 Sone. 


die Sollten lieber bei Db bleiben.  weil Sone wieder so eine Ansichtssache (Empfindung) ist. 
Wie schon gesagt die G1 habe ich niemals als Laut oder wirklich störend empfunden. 

Weil beim Spielen hab ich ja Kopfhörer auf und im Desktop betrieb ist der lüfter ja aus gewesen.

Gibt es zu der MSI schon Tests ?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern das eine Titan X mit Mod Bios ganz easy auf die 350W und mehr kommt. Da sollte das auch eine 980TI schaffen.
> Und wie gesagt, was afterburner sich da selbst ausrechnet stimmt so gut wie nie.



Die titan X mit abgeschaltetem Power Limit kann bis 450 Watt alleine ziehen.
Das ist weit mehr als die ATX Spezifikationen zulassen, vor allem, weil heute praktisch keine Karte wirklich noch 75 Watt über den Slot zieht. Da wird alles über die PCIe Stecker gezogen.
Der Slot sorgt nur dafür, dass 3,3 Volt und 5 Volt bereit gestellt werden, wenn die Karte das benötigt.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Nochmal, da es wohl übersehen wurde
> 
> 
> Klingt wie meine 970 AMP!Extreme
> Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn?



Ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo 

Andere Frage:
Was genau ist reliability voltage? Bekomme ich ab und zu mal im GPU-Z als Limiting Grund, da geht mein Takt von 1475 auf 1299 runter, ohne ersichtlichen Grund...


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo
> 
> Andere Frage:
> Was genau ist reliability voltage? Bekomme ich ab und zu mal im GPU-Z als Limiting Grund, da geht mein Takt von 1475 auf 1299 runter, ohne ersichtlichen Grund...



Vielleicht hilft dir das:
Gefunden bei GPU Boost 2.0: Overclocking & Overclocking Your Monitor - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX Titan, Part 1: Titan For Gaming, Titan For Compute

For Titan cards, partners will have the final say in whether they wish  to allow overvolting or not. If they choose to allow it, they get to set  a maximum voltage (Vmax) figure in their VBIOS. The user in turn is  allowed to increase their voltage beyond NVIDIA’s default reliability  voltage limit (Vrel) up to Vmax. As part of the process however users  have to acknowledge that increasing their voltage beyond Vrel puts their  card at risk and may reduce the lifetime of the card. Only once that’s  acknowledged will users be able to increase their voltages beyond Vrel.


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Hab sie bei Alternate gekauft
> 
> Ich stelle morgen ein paar Bilder und erste Erfahrungen online. Habe heute erstmal Star Citizen, Tomb Raider 2013, Crysis3 und Benchmarks wie 3DMark06, 3DMarkVantage und 3DMark2013 getestet. Die alten Benchmarks werde ich immer mittesten weil ich seit fast 10 Jahren meine Erfebnisse dokumentiere und vergleiche.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut dann. Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke mit neuem Lüfter aus?


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das:
> Gefunden bei GPU Boost 2.0: Overclocking & Overclocking Your Monitor - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX Titan, Part 1: Titan For Gaming, Titan For Compute
> 
> For Titan cards, partners will have the final say in whether they wish  to allow overvolting or not. If they choose to allow it, they get to set  a maximum voltage (Vmax) figure in their VBIOS. The user in turn is  allowed to increase their voltage beyond NVIDIA’s default reliability  voltage limit (Vrel) up to Vmax. As part of the process however users  have to acknowledge that increasing their voltage beyond Vrel puts their  card at risk and may reduce the lifetime of the card. Only once that’s  acknowledged will users be able to increase their voltages beyond Vrel.



danke, aber.. naja geht so 
Was muss ich im Bios denn einstellen, dass diese VRel Limitierung nicht mehr kommt? Die kommt wie gesagt auch nicht immer, bei 10 Firestrike Durchläufen vielleicht 4 mal... Und dann springt der Takt von Boost Table 74 auf Boost Table 60, bei mir von 1475 auf 1299, geht im Benchmark natürlich gar nicht.. :/


----------



## tonikroos1987 (14. Juli 2015)

@ Moon_Knight

hast du deine 980ti Classified schon wieder zurück geschickt? So wie ich gelesen habe hattest du ja viel Pech mit der Karte oder es lag an der Software?


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> danke, aber.. naja geht so
> Was muss ich im Bios denn einstellen, dass diese VRel Limitierung nicht mehr kommt? Die kommt wie gesagt auch nicht immer, bei 10 Firestrike Durchläufen vielleicht 4 mal... Und dann springt der Takt von Boost Table 74 auf Boost Table 60, bei mir von 1475 auf 1299, geht im Benchmark natürlich gar nicht.. :/



Hast du deine Spannung man. angehoben? Oder ist sie auf stock?


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2015)

Also die Hybrid interessiert mich auch sehr aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Lüfter nicht regelbar sein soll .

Hat schon jemand einen Test zur Karte entdeckt?

edit: in der Produktbeschreibung steht das er regelbar ist


----------



## HannesSolo (14. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Also meine Palit lässt sich nicht zu 1500mhz Takt überreden. Habe mal 26mv draufgegeben und PT halt 110% geht nicht.
1454mhz scheint sie aber zu packten bis jetzt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Spannung man. angehoben? Oder ist sie auf stock?



Manuell auf 1193.8mV eingestellt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also die Hybrid interessiert mich auch sehr aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Lüfter nicht regelbar sein soll .
> 
> Hat schon jemand einen Test zur Karte entdeckt?



Das hier auf gamersnexus.net: EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid Review - Liquid Cooled Overclocking and Thermal Benchmarks | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks
Auf youtube findest du weitere "Tests". Mehr gibt es zur Zeit leider nicht.

Zu dem verbauten Lüfter am Radiator, in amerikansichen Foren wird er ebenso wegen seiner Lautstärke bemängelt. Ein Austausch schafft wohl Abhilfe. Ich denke die 8-12€ sind gut investiert


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Also meine Palit lässt sich nicht zu 1500mhz Takt überreden. Habe mal 26mv draufgegeben und PT halt 110% geht nicht.
> 1454mhz scheint sie aber zu packten bis jetzt. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Ohne VCore-Erhöhung, aber mit BIOS-Mod (PT 100 % = 350 W) bekomme ich stabile 1474 MHz auf die Kette. VCore-Erhöhung bin ich noch am Experimentieren, aber selbst mit 1.237 V bekomme ich bei 1280+ MHz Artefakte - von daher geht bei meinem Chip nicht mehr wirklich viel, mit Lautstärke und Leistung bin ich aber mehr als glücklich


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Manuell auf 1193.8mV eingestellt...



Zur Spannung kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, hatte bei meiner Inno X3 die Finger davon gelassen und nur die anderen Parameter angepasst. Der Chip soll ja generell nicht so auf Spannungsveränderungen stehen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Wozu braucht man eigl mehr als 1450 mhz? Der Aufwand für die paar mhz und die damit (vllt) verbundenen Probleme stehen doch in keinem Verhätnis


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Zur Spannung kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, hatte bei meiner Inno X3 die Finger davon gelassen und nur die anderen Parameter angepasst. Der Chip soll ja generell nicht so auf Spannungsveränderungen stehen.



Und eben weil ich diese Spannungssprünge nicht gut fand, hab ich die eigentlich auf 1193.8mV gefixt,  verstehe nicht wieso ich ab und zu ins VRel laufe und der krass runtertaktet...


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigl mehr als 1450 mhz? Der Aufwand für die paar mhz und die damit (vllt) verbundenen Probleme stehen doch in keinem Verhätnis



Brauchen ist relativ. Wer gerne bencht, dem soll es gegönnt sein das Maximum aus seiner Karte rauszuholen.
Aber brauchen unterm Strich, nein  Beim Spielen merkt man davon eh nichts, von daher sind 1.450 MHz mehr als genug.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

öhm jeder der maximale fps will? für leute wi ich di minimum 80  besser 90+ fps brauchen das es für mich flüssig ist...
und probleme?
nur wenn mans falsch macht... bzw temp problem häte ich z.b. ja ned... wakü ftw^^


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Und eben weil ich diese Spannungssprünge nicht gut fand, hab ich die eigentlich auf 1193.8mV gefixt,  verstehe nicht wieso ich ab und zu ins VRel laufe und der krass runtertaktet...



Kannst bitte mal ein Screen posten? Bin nur neugierig.


----------



## Spreed (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigl mehr als 1450 mhz? Der Aufwand für die paar mhz und die damit (vllt) verbundenen Probleme stehen doch in keinem Verhätnis



Weils auch Leute gibt die hohe Bench Ergebnisse erzielen wollen.
Oder man will halt austesten was die Karte kann. Oder man will eben bis ans Limit gehen. Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich hab mit meiner Palit im idle immer noch 61°C. selbst wenn alle Gehäuselüfter auf max laufen.
Hab eine WQHD Auflösung und ein CM StormTrooper.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Wert normal ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Weils auch Leute gibt die hohe Bench Ergebnisse erzielen wollen.
> Oder man will halt austesten was die Karte kann. Oder man will eben bis ans Limit gehen. Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Ich hab mit meiner Palit im idle immer noch 61°C. selbst wenn alle Gehäuselüfter auf max laufen.
> ...


dafuq ich als bencher bin nich aufs bencher argument gekomen... peinlich 

thx für di ergänzung


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> öhm jeder der maximale fps will? für leute wi ich di minimum 80  besser 90+ fps brauchen das es für mich flüssig ist...
> und probleme?
> nur wenn mans falsch macht... bzw temp problem häte ich z.b. ja ned... wakü ftw^^



100 mhz mehr = 20 fps+? #ironie off


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost, sry (Browser hat eigenleben entwickelt  )


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Kannst bitte mal ein Screen posten? Bin nur neugierig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SPannung verändert sich nicht beim Taktsprung von 1475 auf 1299, und ins PT oder so läuft die Karte auch nicht, dennoch meint er VRel limitiert und geht vom Takt aus der Boost Tabelle von CLK 74 auf 60 runter.. Keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> 100 mhz mehr = 20 fps+? #ironie off


hab ich was von 20fps gesagt?
ich bin auf jedes fps aus... und wens nur 1-2fps sind..das is mir egal... ich will das maximum... ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
das man dafür verarscht wird ist echt ned ok... gibt halt leute die geben sich nich mit halben sachen zufrieden... und du verstehst das eh ned mit dem letzten fps wenn du 
a. nicht darauf aus vist
b. es nicht brauchst weil du nicht so empfindlich bist was fps angeht wi ich


----------



## HannesSolo (14. Juli 2015)

Also 1454 mhz sind auch wirklich in Ordnung. Ich persönlich gehe gerne bis an die max. mhz und versuche dann die Volt zu drücken wenn ich das PT limitiere.
Im Moment erreiche ich ca 1254mhz bei 70% PT und das bei 1,012 Volt und 65Grad Temps.


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> SPannung verändert sich nicht beim Taktsprung von 1475 auf 1299, und ins PT oder so läuft die Karte auch nicht, dennoch meint er VRel limitiert und geht vom Takt aus der Boost Tabelle von CLK 74 auf 60 runter.. Keine Ahnung wieso.



Habe gerade in einem Forum gelesen, dass die Spannung für den Boost zu gering ist und er deshalb runtertaktet. Man sollte die Spannung erhöhen. Bei manchen bringt es was, bei anderen nicht.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hab ich was von 20fps gesagt?
> ich bin auf jedes fps aus... und wens nur 1-2fps sind..das is mir egal... ich will das maximum... ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
> das man dafür verarscht wird ist echt ned ok... gibt halt leute die geben sich nich mit halben sachen zufrieden... und du verstehst das eh ned mit dem letzten fps wenn du
> a. nicht darauf aus vist
> b. es nicht brauchst weil du nicht so empfindlich bist was fps angeht wi ich



Dein Satz hatte mir ein bisschen den Eindruck danach erwekt und kennste Hyperbel  nicht Böse sein


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Dein Satz hatte mir ein bisschen den Eindruck danach erwekt und kennste Hyperbel  nicht Böse sein


ich kenne mich durchaus mit ich und di auswirkungen auf die fps aus... sodas ich weis das es ned viel mehr fps gibt...
aber gibt haltma leute di wollen JEDES fps...

solte auch verständlich sein das es halt leute gibt di nich gern halbe sachen machen....

angenomen du hast nen gildenen chip...ohne spanungserhöhung wprde er 1650mhz laufen...wprdest dan trodtzdem ned höher wie 1450 gehen? für mich wöre das ein unding wen man nicht das maximum des potenzials nuzt


----------



## MrHide (14. Juli 2015)

Heute Morgen hab ich den PC angemacht nur um die Graka surren zu hören und mich zu freuen, da fing das Plätschern der AIO WaKü wieder an. Da ist ordendlich Luft im System.. 
Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich es an EVGA zurück schicken, dass sie es reparieren oder ne neue Graka ohne Luft im Kreislauf schicken.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

in den aio sind IMMER lufteinlagerungen drin...das ist kein defekt... das plätschert imer nen bischen... daher denke ich egal wie kulant der evga suport ist...warum solte er was tauschen das kein defekt ist?


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Natürlich würde ich dann auf 1650 gehen wenn alles reibungslos läuft 

Angenommen es gibt dann aber Probleme würde ich die Spannung runter setzen das er z.B 1600 läuft und dann so belassen anstatt noch jedes mhz hoch zu gehen ^^

Aber wie du schon sagtest kommt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich kenne mich durchaus mit ich und di auswirkungen auf die fps aus... sodas ich weis das es ned viel mehr fps gibt...
> aber gibt haltma leute di wollen JEDES fps...
> 
> solte auch verständlich sein das es halt leute gibt di nich gern halbe sachen machen....
> ...



Die Diskussion ist meines Erachtens doch etwas Sinn frei. Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen. Ich sag nur Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich dann auf 1650 gehen wenn alles reibungslos läuft
> 
> Angenommen es gibt dann aber Probleme würde ich die Spannung runter setzen das er z.B 1600 läuft und dann so belassen anstatt noch jedes mhz hoch zu gehen ^^
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagtest kommt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an


das unterscheidet uns... du siehst n problem und weichst dem aus indem du wider runtertaktest bzw die spanung runternimst...
ich gehe das problem an und suche den fehler... z.b. zu heise spawas usw... di probleme lasen sich fast imer lösen... bisher konte ich jede graka di lit mehr soanung zickte zum schlus stsbil betreiben könen... ajch ne zickige 980ti bei nem kumpel



naja tut mir leid ich seh es halt einfach ned ein geschenktes potenzial sowie fps ligen zu lassen @ lori


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hab ich den PC angemacht nur um die Graka surren zu hören und mich zu freuen, da fing das Plätschern der AIO WaKü wieder an. Da ist ordendlich Luft im System..
> Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich es an EVGA zurück schicken, dass sie es reparieren oder ne neue Graka ohne Luft im Kreislauf schicken.



Irgendwo im EVGA Forum wurde erwähnt, dass das mit der Zeit besser werden soll. Muss sich wohl erst "einlaufen".


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

Muss mich stark zügeln darauf nicht wieder etwas zu entgegnen/antworten, ich belass das jetzt mal so *hust*


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Irgendwo im EVGA Forum wurde erwähnt, dass das mit der Zeit besser werden soll. Muss sich wohl erst "einlaufen".


asso du hast se nochned a einlaufen lasen? und meckerst schon? xD

aber n grundplätschern bleibt fast imer... seeeeeeehr selten das das komplet weggeht


----------



## MrHide (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> in den aio sind IMMER lufteinlagerungen drin...das ist kein defekt... das plätschert imer nen bischen... daher denke ich egal wie kulant der evga suport ist...warum solte er was tauschen das kein defekt ist?



Ok danke dür die Info Bro! Meine Corsair H110i GT macht keine geräusche, desshalb dachte ich das wäre ein Defekt. Es plätschert schon heftig, als wäre der Radiator nur halb gefüllt. Dann werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen. Danke dir nochmal für die Info!


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Ok danke dür die Info Bro! Meine Corsair H110i GT macht keine geräusche, desshalb dachte ich das wäre ein Defekt. Es plätschert schon heftig, als wäre der Radiator nur halb gefüllt. Dann werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen. Danke dir nochmal für die Info!


es ist sehr selten das es kein pltschern hat... die aios bei den grakas sind da etwas eigen... hab im freunded kreis wen mit ner 295x 2, accekero hybrid 2 und ich hate den 1er... der 1er plötschert leise... der 2er etwas lauter... die 295x2 auch leise...aber lauter wi die accelero hybrid... diese lufteinschlisungen sind halt das probs bei aios weil du si nicht wi ne normale wakü entlüften kanst

aber definiere laut? zu laut is auch ned normal... ausm geschlasenem case heraus zu hören wäre z.b. schon heftig


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Habe gerade in einem Forum gelesen, dass die Spannung für den Boost zu gering ist und er deshalb runtertaktet. Man sollte die Spannung erhöhen. Bei manchen bringt es was, bei anderen nicht.



Naja Boost hab ich mit dem Custom Bios ja deaktiviert, Base Clock = Boost Clock von 1468MHz. Hab nur nochmal +7 gegeben weil 1475 da maximum sind, ab 1481 kriegt sie Artefakte...
Also SPannung von 1.199V zu niedrig für 1475, daher lieber auf 1.212V gehen?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

jop... da könnte es stable sein..aber da dein chip nich der beste zu sein scheint kan es s
durchaus sein das er noch mehr will.. wenn das bios bzw pcb mehr zur verfügubg steln kann


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Ok danke dür die Info Bro! Meine Corsair H110i GT macht keine geräusche, desshalb dachte ich das wäre ein Defekt. Es plätschert schon heftig, als wäre der Radiator nur halb gefüllt. Dann werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen. Danke dir nochmal für die Info!



Vielleicht ist EVGA so kulant, und schickt dir einfach eine neue AIO Wasserkühlung, was bei einem sehr guten Chip für dich besser wäre


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist EVGA so kulant, und schickt dir einfach eine neue AIO Wasserkühlung, was bei einem sehr guten Chip für dich besser wäre


kulant is evga ja...aber aufn feler der kein fehler ist... ich weis ned... aaaabrr n versuch wärs definitiv wert ^^


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> kulant is evga ja...aber aufn feler der kein fehler ist... ich weis ned... aaaabrr n versuch wärs definitiv wert ^^



Fragen kostet nix 

Edit:

Soo, die Gutschrift für meine zurückgeschckte Inno X3 ist unterwegs.  Habe jetzt mal die 980 Ti Hybrid vorbestellt, mal schauen wieviele  Wochen ich nun warten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost!


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

beiträge editiren sonst gibts noch ärger midde mods...

fragen? 6,50 xD 

warten? naja je nach der verfügbarkeit gehts ev sehr schnell oder ser langsam xD viel glück xD


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> jop... da könnte es stable sein..aber da dein chip nich der beste zu sein scheint kan es s
> durchaus sein das er noch mehr will.. wenn das bios bzw pcb mehr zur verfügubg steln kann



Also nach 5 Runden Firestrike bei 1468MHz auf 1.212V bisher keine VRel Limitierung gehabt, und immernoch über meinem selbsterklärten Ziel von 15000 Punkten


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Also nach 5 Runden Firestrike bei 1468MHz auf 1.212V bisher keine VRel Limitierung gehabt, und immernoch über meinem selbsterklärten Ziel von 15000 Punkten


joa klingt stable für benches... jedoch ist benchstable nicht gamestable... teste am besten imer so 30-60min pro games.. so 2-3 deiner hauptgames^^


----------



## SlapJack (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also die Hybrid interessiert mich auch sehr aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Lüfter nicht regelbar sein soll .
> 
> Hat schon jemand einen Test zur Karte entdeckt?
> 
> edit: in der Produktbeschreibung steht das er regelbar ist



Der Lüfter auf der Karte ist Regelbar. Der Lüfter der Wakü aber nicht. Siehe hier:  https://youtu.be/qtRqmzRMar8?t=514


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> beiträge editiren sonst gibts noch ärger midde mods...
> 
> fragen? 6,50 xD
> 
> warten? naja je nach der verfügbarkeit gehts ev sehr schnell oder ser langsam xD viel glück xD



Welche Beiträge?

Die Verfügbarkeit ist derzeit bei Null, letzte Woche gabs die Karte mal 10 Minuten, hatte leider zu lange überlegt und weg war sie.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Irgendwann ist sie wieder irgendwo lieferbar, einfach ständig schauen. Hab ich bei der Strix auch gemacht.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. Juli 2015)

Ja irgendwann. Irgendwann ist auch die Hydro Copper mal lieferbar. Ich werde langsam sehr ungeduldig und neidisch auf euch xD

Aber ich will auch keine andere, ich finde den Wakü Block optisch sehr ansprechend. 
Ob es den auch einzeln gibt?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

na beiträge 2299 und 2300 sind im abstand von wenigen minuten von dir...man soll editieren und nicht dopelposten


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ja irgendwann. Irgendwann ist auch die Hydro Copper mal lieferbar. Ich werde langsam sehr ungeduldig und neidisch auf euch xD
> 
> Aber ich will auch keine andere, ich finde den Wakü Block optisch sehr ansprechend.
> Ob es den auch einzeln gibt?



hilft ja nichts. Oder direkt bei EVGA bestellen.


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

@ Noxxphox

Hast Recht, sorry.

@Soulsnap

Laut EVGA Seite gibts das Teil bisher nur für die 980, die 980 TI ist bisher nicht gelistet.

@all 

Bin langsam auch etwas genervt, ich klicke mich jeden Tag durch die Seiten, unzählige Notifier sind aktiv, aber das war es auch schon


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2015)

Was spricht dagegen den Lüfter am Radiator selber zu regeln?

Der ist doch nur dazwischen gesteckt, wie man gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. Juli 2015)

Jo hab auch gerade mal nachgesehen. Für die 980, die 780 Classified und die Titan z gibt's nen Water Block bei EVGA. Für die 980Ti noch nicht. Evtl ist das der Grund wieso die Karte auf sich warten lässt, die sind noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen den Lüfter am Radiator selber zu regeln?
> 
> Der ist doch nur dazwischen gesteckt, wie man gut erkennen kann.



Die Frage wurde schon in mehreren Foren gestellt, ob man den Lüfter einfach am MB anschließen und regeln kann. Ohne Antwort jedoch. 
Jedoch haben wir hier ja ein "Versuchskaninchen"


----------



## Vilden (14. Juli 2015)

Servus!

Ich hab gestern die Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme Edition bei mylemon abgeholt. Ein ziemliches Monster. Hab gestern noch ein wenig Project Cars in 4K gespielt, super flüssig, sehr hübsch anzusehen. Temperaturen unter Last bei 1.368 MHz Boost Clock und Auto Lüfter ca. 68*C.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2015)

Oder einfach eine Referenzkarte umbauen 

EVGA | Products


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2015)

Vilden schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich hab gestern die Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme Edition bei mylemon abgeholt. Ein ziemliches Monster. Hab gestern noch ein wenig Project Cars in 4K gespielt, super flüssig, sehr hübsch anzusehen. Temperaturen unter Last bei 1.368 MHz Boost Clock und Auto Lüfter ca. 68*C.


Ich weiß das ist immer subjektiv, aber kannst du was zur Lautstärke deines neuen Pixel-Schätzeleins sagen...

Gruß


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Oder einfach eine Referenzkarte umbauen
> 
> EVGA | Products



Hatte ich auch schon im Sinn. Aber da gibt es leider einige Nachteile:

1. Das Upgrade-kit ist zur Zeit auch nicht verfügbar
2. Die Chips der 980 Ti Hybrid sollen wohl doch selektiert sein, die Ref Karten nicht
3. Preisgestaltung: Man benötigt eine Ref-Karte, die Backplate und das Upgrade-Kit um sich eine 980 TI Hybrid zu basteln, preislich legt man drauf

Also warte ich doch lieber auf die komplette Karte


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Vilden schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich hab gestern die Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Extreme Edition bei mylemon abgeholt. Ein ziemliches Monster. Hab gestern noch ein wenig Project Cars in 4K gespielt, super flüssig, sehr hübsch anzusehen. Temperaturen unter Last bei 1.368 MHz Boost Clock und Auto Lüfter ca. 68*C.



Hi. 
Wie ist denn deine Standardspannung? Und ab Werk nur ein Boost auf 1368 Maximum?


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2015)

Sind die Chips denn selektiert oder nicht, weiß man das genau?


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Sind die Chips denn selektiert oder nicht, weiß man das genau?



Laut der Aussage eines Case-Kings Mitarbeiters ja. Und in den US-Foren wird das auch behauptet, daher wohl auch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit. 

Unterm Strich, alles Hörensagen.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Juli 2015)

@MrHide: Zieh mal den Stecker des Lüfters ab und versuch ihn manuell zu regeln ​


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @MrHide: Zieh mal den Stecker des Lüfters ab und versuch ihn manuell zu regeln ​



Bitte


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

ok testen wir di selektion... iwer der mehr verding wie ich (bin azubi^^) bestellt sich 10davon und testet


----------



## MrHide (14. Juli 2015)

Alles klar, mache ich mal wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin. Vielleich mach ich auch ein kleines Video und stell es auf YouTube.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

damit hast du dich dazu verpflichted xD
dan freu ich mich auf den test xD


----------



## MrHide (14. Juli 2015)

Haha oh man und dann gibts hier drinnen ein mega Shitstorm über meine inkompetente Vortragsweise xD

Alles klar, ich zieh den Lüfter ab und steck ihn auf mein ASUS Rampage V Extrem und versuch ihn über das UEFI zu regel oder wie habt ihr euch das vorgestellt? Da es ein 3 Pin ist kann ich ihn ja wenn überhaupt nur über DC regeln und nicht über PWM.


----------



## Synner (14. Juli 2015)

Freu mich wie ein Kind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (14. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Freu mich wie ein Kind
> 
> http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150714/7vj3a2q5.jpg



Jap, das ist ein geiles Gefühl!!!


----------



## Vilden (14. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist immer subjektiv, aber kannst du was zur Lautstärke deines neuen Pixel-Schätzeleins sagen..


Im Desktopbetrieb unhörbar, kein fiepen, surren oder ähnliches. Ohne angepassten Fan Speed derzeit um die 50-55*C.
Im Spiel ebenfalls nicht zu hören, hab mal die Lautsprecher ausgestellt bei Project Cars, dann ist natürlich mehr los aber überhaupt nicht störend.



SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wie ist denn deine Standardspannung? Und ab Werk nur ein Boost auf 1368 Maximum?


Ich hab nichts an Power Limit oder Core Voltage bei dem Ding verändert. Entsprechend sollte. VDDC in GPU-Z zeigt ohne Last 0,8560 V an - keine Ahnung, ob dir das was hilft


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Vilden schrieb:


> Im Desktopbetrieb unhörbar, kein fiepen, surren oder ähnliches. Ohne angepassten Fan Speed derzeit um die 50-55*C.
> Im Spiel ebenfalls nicht zu hören, hab mal die Lautsprecher ausgestellt bei Project Cars, dann ist natürlich mehr los aber überhaupt nicht störend.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nichts an Power Limit oder Core Voltage bei dem Ding verändert. Entsprechend sollte. VDDC in GPU-Z zeigt ohne Last 0,8560 V an - keine Ahnung, ob dir das was hilft



Und unter Last? Wie ist da die Spannung?
1368 Boost ist verdammt wenig. Meine hat von Werk aus ohne OC oder PT Erhöhung auf 1430 geboostet, die von nem Kumpel auf 1418... Wenn die echt nur auf 1368 geht würde ich die zurückschicken und eine neue haben wollen. Schau mal nach dem ASIC... Du zahlst für eine EXTREME Karte und da erwarte ich zumindest auch extreme performance


----------



## Vilden (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Und unter Last? Wie ist da die Spannung?
> 1368 Boost ist verdammt wenig. Meine hat von Werk aus ohne OC oder PT Erhöhung auf 1430 geboostet, die von nem Kumpel auf 1418... Wenn die echt nur auf 1368 geht würde ich die zurückschicken und eine neue haben wollen. Schau mal nach dem ASIC... Du zahlst für eine EXTREME Karte und da erwarte ich zumindest auch extreme performance



Aaaaah verschrieben .. 1.468 gemeint! Soviel Aufregung


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Ah OK das widerum ist natürlich gut 
Bestimmt ne knappe 80er ASIC?


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> 1368 Boost ist verdammt wenig. Meine hat von Werk aus ohne OC oder PT Erhöhung auf 1430 geboostet, die von nem Kumpel auf 1418... Wenn die echt nur auf 1368 geht würde ich die zurückschicken und eine neue haben wollen. Schau mal nach dem ASIC... Du zahlst für eine EXTREME Karte und da erwarte ich zumindest auch extreme performance


Bistn du für einer Der garantierte Boost ab Werk für die AMP! Extreme liegt bei 1355Mhz. Alles was drüberliegt ist sozusagen ein "Geschenk". Und beim daddeln merkste nicht, ob nun 1368 oder 1418/1430Mhz anliegen. Wegen ein paar lächerlichen Mhz gleich die Karte zurückschicken

Zudem kann die niedriger boostende Karte durchaus ein höheres OC-Potenzial haben. Alles schon erlebt...

Gruß


----------



## Synner (14. Juli 2015)

Besseres foto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wenn ich nerve aber das ist GEIL haha will es garnicht auspacken, einfach so lassen am besten haha


----------



## Vilden (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ah OK das widerum ist natürlich gut
> Bestimmt ne knappe 80er ASIC?



Beim GPU-Z Rendertest boostet die Karte auch immer auf 1.486 MHz. ASIC-Quality sagt GPU-Z 85%.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Besseres foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, selbst nachm auspacken sehn die Schachteln ja identisch aus. Auf den Inhalt kommts an . DHL wird wohl bei mir leider noch net liefern, ergo erst morgen mit der neuen MSI


----------



## Synner (14. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Naja, selbst nachm auspacken sehn die Schachteln ja identisch aus. Auf den Inhalt kommts an . DHL wird wohl bei mir leider noch net liefern, ergo erst morgen mit der neuen MSI


Das komische ist, habe so bei dhl angerufen und wollte fragen wo es bleibt seit freitag, und sie meinten es sei noch im lager beim händler nicht abgeholt.. Dsnn kam ich nachhause und die kiste stand vor mir voll mit hardware lol haha


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Besseres foto
> 
> http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150714/n4luc6dq.jpg
> 
> Sry wenn ich nerve aber das ist GEIL haha will es garnicht auspacken, einfach so lassen am besten haha


Nette Hardware Kannst vom basteln ja auch ein Video/Tagebuch machen und dann hier reinstellen...

Gruß


----------



## Vyral (14. Juli 2015)

Hey hat jemand die 980TI G1 Gaming von Gigabyte und kann mir sagen wie lang die Karte ist? In den Tests der Karte ist überall eine andere Länge angegeben.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Vilden schrieb:


> Beim GPU-Z Rendertest boostet die Karte auch immer auf 1.486 MHz. ASIC-Quality sagt GPU-Z 85%.



Nette Karte


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nette Hardware Kannst vom basteln ja auch ein Video/Tagebuch machen und dann hier reinstellen...
> 
> Gruß



Mit hier meint er sicherlich einen neuen Fred 
und by the way, Glückwunsch zur neuen Hardware


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wie hibbelig einen so ein Grafikkartenkauf macht. Und das auch immer noch mit über 30





LMarini schrieb:


> Ja ist es . Aber wer kann der kann. Und so ganz blöd ist es auch nicht.





Vyral schrieb:


> Hey hat jemand die 980TI G1 Gaming von Gigabyte und kann mir sagen wie lang die Karte ist? In den Tests der Karte ist überall eine andere Länge angegeben.




Nicht nur sagen kann ich das sogar zeigen, hab ein Video von meiner Alten 980ti G1 hochgeladen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=154oLplRnn4

Leider litt sie unter unheilbaren Spulenfiepen und musste eingeschläfert werden 

P.s das lauteste ist mein CPU Kühler im Rechner.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Vyral schrieb:


> Hey hat jemand die 980TI G1 Gaming von Gigabyte und kann mir sagen wie lang die Karte ist? In den Tests der Karte ist überall eine andere Länge angegeben.



Laut Hersteller-Datenblatt H=42mm, L=309mm, W=135 mm
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 900 Series - GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD



Snowhack schrieb:


> Leider litt sie unter unheilbaren Spulenfiepen und musste eingeschläfert werden



Das hört sich ja irgendwie scho witzig an. Aber mal im Ernst, kann das nachträglich eigentlich behoben werden oder werden diese Karten dann solange hin und her geschickt, bis es einen Käufer findet, der taub ist oder sich nicht daran stört?


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Ach so bevor ich es vergesse meine Superclock+ ACX 2.0 ist schön zu Hause meine Freundin hat sie heute Morgen um 9.20 angenommen nicht mal 24 Stunden gewartet. 

Das nenne ich mal schnell geliefert.


----------



## Ikarius (14. Juli 2015)

Zotac amp extreme test bei gamestar:

Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - GameStar


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller-Datenblatt H=42mm, L=309mm, W=135 mm
> GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 900 Series - GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD
> 
> 
> ...



Naja es kann auch passieren, dass eine Karte bei einem bestimmten NT Spulenfiepen hat und bei einem anderen nicht. Schlimmer ist es wenn mit dem altern der Karte Spulenfiepen dazu kommt... Deswegen behalte ich meine Palit weil die "angenehm" und "unaufdringlich" Fiept


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Also meine Amp Extreme läuft jetzt stable mit 1481/3650 bei einer Spannung von 1.212V auf nem Custom Bios mit deaktiviertem Boost... Kann ich mit leben


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Also meine Amp Extreme läuft jetzt stable mit 1481/3650 bei einer Spannung von 1.212V auf nem Custom Bios mit deaktiviertem Boost... Kann ich mit leben



Was für ein ASIC-Wert hat deine Karte?


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Was für ein ASIC-Wert hat deine Karte?



Gar nicht mal so hoch wie der andere User hier hat, meine hat 75%. Standardspannung unter Last 1.187V. Für die 1481 MHz hab ich die Spannung also "nur" um +25mV angehoben.. Eigentlich ganz akzeptabel

Mal eine andere Frage an die AMP Extreme Besitzer: Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die massiven 1,5kg doch evtl. zu mächtig sind? Meine Karte biegt leicht durch und ich hab irgendwie Angst um mein Mainboard ..  Gibt's ne gute Graka-Stütze?


----------



## daniel82a (14. Juli 2015)

So leider gerade storniert bei CSV-Direct. Nichts mit EVGA SC+ für 729. Welch Überraschung, auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar zu diesen Preis, obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass man sie dort gar nicht kaufen könnte. Für über 800 ist sie dann doch wieder verfügbar.


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So leider gerade storniert bei CSV-Direct. Nichts mit EVGA SC+ für 729. Welch Überraschung, auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar zu diesen Preis, obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass man sie dort gar nicht kaufen könnte. Für über 800 ist sie dann doch wieder verfügbar.



Erst die Brotkrumen legen und dann abkassieren 

Heute Abend widme ich mich mal intensiver dem BIOS und versuche die Speicher-Timings zu schärfen


----------



## daniel82a (14. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Erst die Brotkrumen legen und dann abkassieren



Hat auch was gutes, nach dem Gamestar-Test kann ich mir überlegen ob es vielleicht doch ne Zotac wird


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So leider gerade storniert bei CSV-Direct. Nichts mit EVGA SC+ für 729. Welch Überraschung, auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar zu diesen Preis, obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass man sie dort gar nicht kaufen könnte. Für über 800 ist sie dann doch wieder verfügbar.



Das is aber ne ganz schwache Vorstellung von denen. Denn einen Preisfehler kann man wohl kaum attestieren, immerhin kostete diese Karte schon mehrfach nur knapp über 720€. Welch ein Saftladen...



daniel82a schrieb:


> Hat auch was gutes, nach dem Gamestar-Test kann ich mir überlegen ob es vielleicht doch ne Zotac wird



Klingt ebenfalls sehr interessant. Allerdings ist die Zotac mit 33cm zu lang für mein Gehäuse


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So leider gerade storniert bei CSV-Direct. Nichts mit EVGA SC+ für 729. Welch Überraschung, auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar zu diesen Preis, obwohl rechtzeitig bestellt. Aber ist ja nicht so, dass man sie dort gar nicht kaufen könnte. Für über 800 ist sie dann doch wieder verfügbar.



... ich habe meine für 719.- bei Computeruniverse bekommen. Öfter mal schauen, die ändern oft am Tag die Preise. 
Ich hatte bestellt und 4 Stunden später lag sie wieder 50€ höher.


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

Bei MF wird auch häufiger Preis-Roulette gespielt .. einfach etwas abwarten, Preise vergleichen / kontrollieren und zuschlagen


----------



## daniel82a (14. Juli 2015)

Ja auf paar Tage hin oder her kommts eh nicht drauf an, vielleicht wird dann auch die allgemeine Verfügbarkeit wieder besser.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Nutz jemand eine eigene Lüfterkurve via Afterburner?
Glaube die AB Lüfterkurve spielt bei mir verrückt, war bei meiner vorherigen GTX 980 auch schon..
Schaut mal.. Die Lüfter drehen immer mal wieder von 2000 auf 4500 RPM hoch für eine kleine Sekunde..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Zotac mit 33cm zu lang für mein Gehäuse



Geht mir genauso 
Deshalb werd ich mir ein neues Case holen. Das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX kommt die nächsten Tage raus, das sieht top aus und scheint laut bisherigen Reviews nen guten Durchzug zu haben 
Weis zwar noch nicht 100%ig, ob ich überhaupt eine 980Ti hole, aber will damit auch für die Zukunft vorsorgen, dass es da keine Platzprobleme gibt


----------



## Taonris (14. Juli 2015)

Die Preisentwicklung ist echt eigenartig heut  ist die Super Jetstream wieder um 10  € teurer dafür ist die Jetstream unter 700


----------



## InfinityGuard (14. Juli 2015)

Deswegen direkt zugreifen wenn man was braucht. Sonst regt man sich nur über die Preise auf [emoji12]


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

MDJ schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso
> Deshalb werd ich mir ein neues Case holen. Das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX kommt die nächsten Tage raus, das sieht top aus und scheint laut bisherigen Reviews nen guten Durchzug zu haben
> Weis zwar noch nicht 100%ig, ob ich überhaupt eine 980Ti hole, aber will damit auch für die Zukunft vorsorgen, dass es da keine Platzprobleme gibt



Gefällt mir gut, aber das K.O. Kriterium ist leider die fehlende Möglichkeit für ein optisches Laufwerk. Ist zwar sehr selten in Benutzung, aber leider ein Muss für mich. Wenn Du dies schon lange nicht mehr benötigst isses echt schick und funktional!


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

AMD hat ja seine Preise (Fury TriX) auch gesenkt (von 629 auf 589), denke da wird sich was tun die Tage, auch bei Nvidia.
Gigabyte hat ein Silent Bios rausgebracht, war anscheinend doch nicht so leise, wie einige behaupteten Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS - Einführung und technische Daten


----------



## dexter4637 (14. Juli 2015)

So, grad eben bei csv die inno3d x3 bestellt. Hoffentlich werden meine Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

dexter4637 schrieb:


> So, grad eben bei csv die inno3d x3 bestellt. Hoffentlich werden meine Erwartungen erfüllt.



Lieber Palit


----------



## dexter4637 (14. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist es erstmal zu spät. Ich werde sie testen und schauen wie es dann aussieht


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Lieber Palit


Oder vielleicht doch besser die Asus Strix? Hmmm die EVGA ACX SC 2.0+ soll übrigens auch nicht schlecht sein. Und dann hätten wir noch die Zotac AMP! Extreme. Halt, die MSI Gaming wär auch noch zu überlegen und die Gigabyte G1 ist nach dem letzten Bios-Update jetzt ruhiger...

Gruß


----------



## dexter4637 (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn man das so sieht, ich hab mich schon sehr schwer getan mit der Bestellung. Überall wo man liest, haben die User verschiedene Meinung über die Karten. Die perfekte Karte gibts wohl nicht.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> AMD hat ja seine Preise (Fury TriX) auch gesenkt (von 629 auf 589), denke da wird sich was tun die Tage, auch bei Nvidia.
> Gigabyte hat ein Silent Bios rausgebracht, war anscheinend doch nicht so leise, wie einige behaupteten Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS - Einführung und technische Daten



Eine Preissenkung für nicht existente/lieferbare Karten ist ja wohl Augenwischerei . Selbst die Redaktion von PCGH wurde auf August vertröstet.



dexter4637 schrieb:


> Wenn man das so sieht, ich hab mich schon sehr schwer getan mit der Bestellung. Überall wo man liest, haben die User verschiedene Meinung über die Karten. Die perfekte Karte gibts wohl nicht.



So schauts aus. Neben reinen K.O.-Kriterien wie z,B. Länge bleibts ein ausprobieren. Ich persönlich bin nämlich nicht gewillt, bei einem Produkt mit einem Wert vergleichbar zur Summe nahezu aller restlichen Bauteile irgendwelche Kompromisse einzugehen!


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht doch besser die Asus Strix? Hmmm die EVGA ACX SC 2.0+ soll übrigens auch nicht schlecht sein. Und dann hätten wir noch die Zotac AMP! Extreme. Halt, die MSI Gaming wär auch noch zu überlegen und die Gigabyte G1 ist nach dem letzten Bios-Update jetzt ruhiger...
> 
> Gruß



Palit hat halt mit den niedrigsten Preis läuft sehr Leise hat gute Temperaturen (Falls man den Posts hier glauben schenken darf/kann ist sie die ausgeglichenste karte)


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

Ich kann die Palit nur empfehlen, aber sowohl die Strix von Tresh, als auch die SC 2.0+ klingen ebenfalls nach einem sehr guten Gesamtkonzept


----------



## nicyboy (14. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Lieber Palit



solche tipps sind die wohl blödesten die man geben kann.. einfach mal ein "lieber palit" reinhauen und fertig .. wirklich toll. Hoffentlich macht das keiner. Bist du erst 16 oder was ?

Wenn schon tipps geben (obwohl du selbst garkeine hast und offensichtlich auch garkeine willst) dann bitte richtige und ordentliche mit hintergrundinfos ... Im übrigen, mir fehlen hier von 2 bis 3 leuten immernoch die screens die temperaturen, werkstakt und co beweisen unter last in spielen. Wo bleiben die bIlder ? Ihr wollt doch sicherlich glaubhaft rüberkommen und gute Kaufberatungen geben oder ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2015)

Bei den 980Tis sollte man nur über Preis, Garantieleistung und Farbe wählen sonnst wird man unglücklich


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> solche tipps sind die wohl blödesten die man geben kann.. einfach mal ein "lieber palit" reinhauen und fertig .. wirklich toll. Hoffentlich macht das keiner. Bist du erst 16 oder was ?
> 
> Wenn schon tipps geben (obwohl du selbst garkeine hast und offensichtlich auch garkeine willst) dann bitte richtige und ordentliche mit hintergrundinfos ... Im übrigen, mir fehlen hier von 2 bis 3 leuten immernoch die screens die temperaturen, werkstakt und co beweisen unter last in spielen. Wo bleiben die bIlder ? Ihr wollt doch sicherlich glaubhaft rüberkommen und gute Kaufberatungen geben oder ?



Ich will auch gar keine? gut das du das weißt wusste ich selber noch nicht.


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so hoch wie der andere User hier hat, meine hat 75%. Standardspannung unter Last 1.187V. Für die 1481 MHz hab ich die Spannung also "nur" um +25mV angehoben.. Eigentlich ganz akzeptabel
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage an die AMP Extreme Besitzer: Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die massiven 1,5kg doch evtl. zu mächtig sind? Meine Karte biegt leicht durch und ich hab irgendwie Angst um mein Mainboard ..  Gibt's ne gute Graka-Stütze?



Dein Speicher kannst noch erhöhen bei mir lauft der mit 4100Mhz


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei den 980Tis sollte man nur über Preis, Garantieleistung und Farbe wählen sonnst wird man unglücklich



Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der Restwert, wenn ich sie wieder verkloppe, sobald Pascal draußen ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

Bzgl. der Anfrage zu Hintergrundinfo's:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-109.html#post7535355


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der Restwert, wenn ich sie wieder verkloppe, sobald Pascal draußen ist.



Da bist du mit deiner ASUS ja gut dabei


----------



## Lori78 (14. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, aber das K.O. Kriterium ist leider die fehlende Möglichkeit für ein optisches Laufwerk. Ist zwar sehr selten in Benutzung, aber leider ein Muss für mich. Wenn Du dies schon lange nicht mehr benötigst isses echt schick und funktional!



Externes Laufwerk?  Von daher wäre das jetzt nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut, aber das K.O. Kriterium ist leider die fehlende Möglichkeit für ein optisches Laufwerk. Ist zwar sehr selten in Benutzung, aber leider ein Muss für mich. Wenn Du dies schon lange nicht mehr benötigst isses echt schick und funktional!


Ja, hab schon ewig keins mehr in Nutzung. Für Notfälle hab ich hier ein externes im Schrank, dass ich per USB anschließen kann


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Externes Laufwerk?



Jein. Hab ich für alle Fälle fürn Laptop. Ich finds halt doof, nen riesen Gehäuse zu kaufen, dass nichmal den Platz für ein popeliges Laufwerk hat. Vielleicht bin ich da ja antiquiert 

PS:

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Übersicht zu möglichen Smilies?


----------



## parad0xr (14. Juli 2015)

Sagmal installiert ihr euren Grakatreiber bei wechsel von Nvidia zu Nvidia? Ich habe jetzt schon viele sagen hören das es völlig unnötig ist und einige die behaupten das es sonst immer zu Problemen kommen kann. Ich selber habe bis jetzt immer nur von Nvidia zu AMD hin und her gewechselt was ein sauberes entfernen des Treibers vorraussetzt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Sagmal installiert ihr euren Grakatreiber bei wechsel von Nvidia zu Nvidia? Ich habe jetzt schon viele sagen hören das es völlig unnötig ist und einige die behaupten das es sonst immer zu Problemen kommen kann. Ich selber habe bis jetzt immer nur von Nvidia zu AMD hin und her gewechselt was ein sauberes entfernen des Treibers vorraussetzt.



Wenn das der Fall wäre hätte ich hier schon sehr viele Probleme gehabt, solange der Treiber die neue Grafikkarte kennt gibt es da keine Probleme


----------



## pascha953 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

meine MSI ist übertaktet auf + 100Mhz GPU Takt und +50MHz Grafikspeicher.

Temps liegen bei 77 bis max 80°C bei einer Lüfterauslastung von max 80%

Hab mit dem Takt mehrere Stunden Assassins Creed Unity, GTA 5 und Metro Redux mit DSR 2560x1440 gezockt, um die Stabilität zutesten.

Läuft einwandfrei.

Der Boost Takt geht auf 1470, sinkt aber auf max 1440, damit kann ich eigentlich Leben.

Aber bei Far Cry 4 stürzt es immer mit den Grafiktreiber ab, wieso???


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der Restwert, wenn ich sie wieder verkloppe, sobald Pascal draußen ist.



Gute Entscheid . 
Wenn Pascal draußen ist alles wieder von vorne los


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Also Jungs  meine 

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+

ist eine herbe Enttäuschung was OC angeht. gerade mal 1450Mhz stabiel  dagegen ist meine G1 mit 1557Mhz eine OC Rakete gewesen.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3

gerade mal lausige 19543 GPU Score Punkte. 

mein alter Score lag bei 21617 Punkte. 

Vorteil / sehr leiste / Kühl / und wichtig kein Spulenfiepen bis 350FPS ca.
Nachteil:  Schlechter OC / Lüfter dreht ab und an aus dem nichts auf 100% auf. 

Speicher lässt sich genau so weit übertakten bis 550Mhz zusätzlich 

alter Score mit G1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte mir gewüncht wenigsens an die 20k GPU Score zu kommen. 

sehe gerade die G1  hatte Spannung bis 1237mV und die EVGA gerade mal 1212mV


----------



## JayR91 (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also Jungs  meine
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> 
> ...



Bleibt die Grantie nicht bei Evga erhalten auch wenn man nen Bios Mod macht? Wenn ja mach das doch


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Grantie nicht bei Evga erhalten auch wenn man nen Bios Mod macht? Wenn ja mach das doch


biosmod und voltmod ist so zimlich das einzige was nicht in der garanti ist....
aber wenn mans zurückflasht könen sies meist nicht beweisen...obs bei den 900ern da jetzt nen countwr oder nen backupspeicher gibt womit man das überprüfen kan weis ich nicht...tipe aber eher auf nein


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also Jungs  meine
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> 
> ...



Was ist dein Nutzen eines 20k Scores?


----------



## Huggy2Bear (14. Juli 2015)

hallo zusammen was haltet ihr den von Kfa2 karten 
da ich noch bis august warten muss weil dann erst mein netzteil kommt bin ich halt fleißig am lesen und vergleichen welche 980ti ich mir dann zulege werde
nur der name kfa2 ist nie gefallen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Weil von KFA² bis jetzt nur die Referenz Karte am Markt ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

wer brauch schon refkarten?
n gescheides custom pcb ist eh besser... gescheid weils ieins sein darf/ soll das sogar noch weniger ohasen wies ref haben solte...

die kfa sind nicht schlecht...jedoch hab ich noch keinen gesehn der damit unterwegs is...also laut sigantur und höre sagen


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also Jungs  meine
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> 
> ...



Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied in Spielen?
Überhaupt spür-/messbar?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied in Spielen?
> Überhaupt spür-/messbar?


1-2fps werdens sein..das wars aba auch schon... in seeeehr stresigen momenten ev 3fps... aber es geht halt ums maximum xD


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Also ich möchte Sie zu mindestens mal auf  1500Mhz stabil bekommen, bin gerade beim Bios Mod dran. Sie auf die werde einer G1 zu setzen.  Max Spannung als 1237mV anstand 1212mV

der rest ist mir egal.


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> 1-2fps werdens sein..das wars aba auch schon... in seeeehr stresigen momenten ev 3fps... aber es geht halt ums maximum xD



Ist mir auch klar. Kommt halt drauf an ob man großen Wert drauf legt. Ich würde es auch versuchen. Aber wenn der Chip nicht mehr hergibt, ist es keine gute Idee mit der Brechstange zu versuchen.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Also ich möchte Sie zu mindestens mal auf  1500Mhz stabil bekommen, bin gerade beim Bios Mod dran. Sie auf die werde einer G1 zu setzen.  Max Spannung als 1237mV anstand 1212mV
> 
> der rest ist mir egal.


Ich bin mir sicher das es nicht klappen wird, da die Chips nicht sehr gut mit erhöhter Spannung umgehen können.
1500 ist schon die obere hälfte, 1450 würde ich sagen ist der Durchschnitt
Für's Benchen konnt ich auch  auf 1500+ gehen für 21k Grafik Score, aber in Witcher 3 z.B. macht sie max 1450-1460, da es sonst Grafikfehler gibt.


----------



## DummBazz (14. Juli 2015)

19543 gpu score ist nun wirklich lausig
knallst jetzt beide karten ans limit inkl bios gefummel und bei nicht gefallen zurück zu alternate?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

Heftig nur 19543 GPU Score, tut mir echt Leid für dich, denke ist richtig ärgerlich von 1.55k MHz soweit runter.
Vom Ferrari umgestiegen aufn 0815 Porsche. Direkt RMA bis Bugatti Veyron kommt!


----------



## Gromir (14. Juli 2015)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt von ComputerUniverse die Nase voll. Ich habe keinerlei Reaktionen auf meine Mails bekommen. Dann habe ich vorhin angerufen und bekam die Aussage, dass man nicht genau wisse, was mit der Palit jetzt ist. Eigentlich ist die verschickt worden, hängt aber im Nirvana fest.
> Ich wollte dann meine Bestellung stornieren, dies ist aber auch nicht möglich, da die Bestellung als geliefert gilt. Also abwarten, bis sie dann vllt. mal eintrudelt und dann Annahme verweigern.
> Die 700€ haben Sie aber sicher auf dem Konto...
> Ich bin geneigt, PayPal ein zu schalten, damit ich wenigstens das Geld wieder bekomme...
> ...



Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich hab gerade viel um die Ohren und war heute den ganzen Tag bis eben unterwegs. 
Meine Palit ist gestern verschickt worden und kam heute an. 
Dazu gab es noch einen 10€ Einkaufsgutschein. 
Es ist aber seltsam und schade, dass sie sich bei dir trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage nicht gemeldet haben.
Ich kann deinen Ärger durchaus verstehen.

Ich komme vermutlich erst morgen Nachmittag zum Einbau und berichte dann


----------



## TSR2000 (14. Juli 2015)

@Gromir: kein Problem.
Jetzt ging alles sehr schnell. Ich hatte gestern angerufen und keine befreidigende Aussage bekommen, der nette Mensch am Telefon wollte sich darum kümmern...

Wenig später hatte sich der Bestellstatus auf wundersame Weise verändert...
Meine Karte bewegte sich!!!!
Ende vom Lied ist, dass sie heute angekommen ist und ich sie wohl behalten werde. Zum testen komme ich leider erst Ende nächster Woche.
Die Bestellung bei CSV konnte ich gottseidank noch stornieren.
Ich habe gott sei Dank jemanden, der sie angenommen und auch schon kontrolliert hat, es scheint Neuware (versiegelt) zu sein und ohne evtl. "Verbiegungen".

Trotzdem werde ich da wohl NICHT mehr bestellen. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur dumm gelaufen. Trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (14. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil von KFA² bis jetzt nur die Referenz Karte am Markt ist.



Ja ich weis aber es warten z.B. Viele auf die asus strix aber keiner schreibt über die kfa2 karte

und es gab ja schon eine 980 non ti von kfa2 ist doch bestimmt der selbe kühler auf der custom 980ti


----------



## Ikarius (14. Juli 2015)

SO hab nun die AMP Extreme bestellt. Ich werde berichten! Sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## bisonigor (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meine, nach etwas " einfahren" noch etwas höher übertakten können. Am Anfang ist die schon bei über 1488Mhz abgestürzt, aber jetzt verträgt die 1518Mhz ohne Spannung zu erhöhen. Das gute daran ist, das die Graka mit original Bios nicht in PT läuft (FC4, Metro LL) dank Waku und 1,187V 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wer brauch schon refkarten?


Gibt auch Leute, die einfach so eine Karte haben wollen und nicht übertakten. Denen kann es dann egal sein, ob es ne Ref. ist oder nicht 
Ist wie beim Auto, dem einen reicht die Leistung, die anderen machen Chip-Tuning


----------



## bisonigor (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wer brauch schon refkarten?
> n gescheides custom pcb ist eh besser... gescheid weils ieins sein darf/ soll das sogar noch weniger ohasen wies ref haben solte...
> 
> die kfa sind nicht schlecht...jedoch hab ich noch keinen gesehn der damit unterwegs is...also laut sigantur und höre sagen



Ich, Wasserkühler drauf und ruhe ist + OC   1518Mhz + Speicher 4000Mhz, mir reicht es  bei nicht mal 50°


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich, Wasserkühler drauf und ruhe ist + OC   1518Mhz + Speicher 4000Mhz, mir reicht es



Hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> biosmod und voltmod ist so zimlich das einzige was nicht in der garanti ist....
> aber wenn mans zurückflasht könen sies meist nicht beweisen...obs bei den 900ern da jetzt nen countwr oder nen backupspeicher gibt womit man das überprüfen kan weis ich nicht...tipe aber eher auf nein



Das Problem könnte aber die Karte selbst sein. Wenn defekt, kann man auch nicht mehr zurück flashen


----------



## InfinityGuard (14. Juli 2015)

Wo isn der eine mit seiner evga hybrid?.  Der wollte doch heute noch benches posten.
 oder hab ich das überlesen


----------



## LMarini (14. Juli 2015)

InfinityGuard schrieb:


> Wo isn der eine mit seiner evga hybrid?.  Der wollte doch heute noch benches posten.
> oder hab ich das überlesen



DER Kamm noch nicht dazu. Wird wahrscheinlich bald kommen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

immer langsam^^ lieber gescheid gemachte benches als schnel durchgedrückte und keine rodentlich ergebnise^^


----------



## MDJ (14. Juli 2015)

Falls es noch keiner gepostet hat, PNY legt auch eine 980ti dazu: PNY GeForce GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (KF980IGTX6GEPB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Falls schon angesprochen: sorry


----------



## SlapJack (14. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> SO hab nun die AMP Extreme bestellt. Ich werde berichten! Sollte morgen da sein.



Hier Stand mist


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung für Die EVGA SC+


EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Sehr gute Karte / aber kein großes OC Potenzial. 

Eine sehr leise und gut verarbeitet Karte, sie erkauft sich aber das Silent Eigenschaft zum Preis eines sehr heißen Chips +80C°.  (offenes Gehäuse) 
Sobald man die Temperatur  drücken will ist dieser Karte genau so laut wie eine Gigabyte G1 980ti aber mit schlechteren Temperaturwerten. 

Die Karte ist für die Werkseinstellung  hervorragend geeignet dort hält Sie den Takt ohne Schwierigkeit auf einem Boosttakt von knapp 1367Mhz. 

Wenn man die Karte OC möchte rent Sie regelmässig in den Temp oder Powerlimit und schwankt so zwischen 1398-1450Mhz hin und her.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



______________________________________________________


Gruß Snowhack.

p.s. Retouren schein ausgedruckt Karte ist nichts für mich.  (schade hatte große Erwartungen so wie hier EVGA gelobt worden ist)


----------



## DummBazz (14. Juli 2015)

man kann auch die g1 bis 80 grad einstellen also dementsprechend lüfter runter regeln.ist auch silent und dann hab ich aber mehr power


----------



## zukosan (14. Juli 2015)

bitte um sofortige Löschung meines Accounts. Hier lesen ja die meisten Mods derzeit mit! Danke!


----------



## iLastRescue (14. Juli 2015)

Wie lange denkt ihr wird die 980ti für Spiele reichen , in Ultra also wie viele Jahre?


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung für Die EVGA SC+
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> ...




Kann es sein, wenn du den Speicher mit + 500 MHz übertaket der GPUtakt gesenkt wird? ICh glaube wegen dem Powerlimit! Wenn du den Speicher nicht übertaktest dann schafft die GPU mehr. Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

Schon richtig, der Speicher braucht auch Saft.
Wollteste nicht das Bios flashen snow?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juli 2015)

Dies ist korrekt ! 
Dazu jeder Chip ist ein Unikat ! So zu verallgemeinern das die EVGA  nur eine "Eingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung" vergibst ist ist Quatsch !


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schon richtig, der Speicher braucht auch Saft.
> Wollteste nicht das Bios flashen snow?



Ok. Was ist sinnvoller? Mehr Speichertakt und weniger GPUtakt oder anderes herum?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

Mehr GPU Takt ist in der Regel sinnvoller, beim Speichertakt steigen eher die min FPS, am besten ist aber eine gesunde Mischung.
Mich würde es jedoch dennoch nerven, wenn man entweder da oder dort den Hahn zudrehen muss.
In der Hinsicht sagt mir die Gigabyte eher zu.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mehr GPU Takt ist in der Regel sinnvoller, beim Speichertakt steigen eher die min FPS, am besten ist aber eine gesunde Mischung.



Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht höher als 1825 bzw. 3650 bzw. 7300.. Standardangaben von nVidia sind ja auch nur 1753 glaube ich oder? Und da die 980 Ti nicht den guten Samsung sondern nur Hynix verwendet, bin ich da diesmal eh sehr vorsichtig..


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Kann es sein, wenn du den Speicher mit + 500 MHz übertaket der GPUtakt gesenkt wird? ICh glaube wegen dem Powerlimit! Wenn du den Speicher nicht übertaktest dann schafft die GPU mehr. Korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!



Ich hab alles Probiert glaub mir. 

hier mal ohne OC des Speichers. hoch runter hoch runter. mit 77C° hahah. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es schwangt trotzdem :-/ 

hier noch von meiner G1 das ganz. nach 4 Stunden BF4 zocken 63C° und 1492Mhz.  und das durchgängig.  für 749€ nicht 789€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel82a (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> p.s. Retouren schein ausgedruckt Karte ist nichts für mich.  (schade hatte große Erwartungen so wie hier EVGA gelobt worden ist)



Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, du hattest eine sehr gute Karte mit keinerlei Fehlern, hast sie bis ans Ende geprügelt, am besten noch am Bios rumgespielt und wegen paar Mhz ist sie durchgefallen. Sorry find ich einfach nicht in Ordnung, dafür ist Retoure in meinen Augen nicht gedacht. Und dann fragt man sich wieder warum es hin und wieder zu Problemen mit den Händlern kommt.  Der nächste nimmt sein hart zusammengespartes Geld und bekommt dann die von dir durchgeprügelte Karte.


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, du hattest es sehr gute Karte mit keinerlei Fehlern, hast sie bis ans Ende geprügelt, am besten noch am Bios rumgespielt und wegen paar Mhz ist sie durchgefallen. Sorry find ich einfach nicht in Ordnung, dafür ist Retoure in meinen Augen nicht gedacht. Und dann fragt man sich wieder warum hin und wieder zu Problemen mit den Händlern kommt.  Der nächste nimmt sein hart zusammengespartes Geld und bekommt dann die von dir durchgeprügelte Karte. Könnt ich einfach nur kotzen.



Für 789€ und Bewerbung mit großem OC Potenzial  erwarte ich mehr, meine G1 980ti hatte ja leider massives Spulenfiepen ab 100FPS. und hätte sich bei behalten nicht mehr gut wiederverkauft.

ein Paar MHZ ? wir Sprechen hier von bis zu 150Mhz.  und er kann gerade so seinen Boost Takt von 1367Mhz halten bei Standardeinstellungen.  Das erwarte ich bei einer 350€ Karte aber nicht im High End bereich.


----------



## daniel82a (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Für 789€ und Bewerbung mit großem OC Potenzial  erwarte ich mehr, meine G1 980ti hatte ja leider massives Spulenfiepen ab 100FPS. und hätte sich bei behalten nicht mehr gut wiederverkauft.
> 
> ein Paar MHZ ? wir Sprechen hier von bis zu 150Mhz.  und er kann gerade so seinen Boost Takt von 1367Mhz halten bei Standardeinstellungen.  Das erwarte ich bei einer 350€ Karte aber nicht im High End bereich.



Mir schon klar, dass du es anders siehst als ich, sonst würdest nicht so handeln. Ich empfinde es als völlig logisch, dass  die EVGA früher ins PL läuft, als die Gigabyte mit Custom-PCB und 2x 8-Pol. Und wenn es dir nur auf die letzten Mhz ankommt, dann darfst halt keine anderen kaufen als AMP Extreme, Classified oder Gigabyte. Diskussion ist da jetzt auch überflüssig, da unsere beider Meinung nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnte.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

Dieser Song geht an snowhack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzEz_3VKF0o


----------



## tonikroos1987 (14. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die ist zurückgeschickt und sollte heute bei Alternate wieder angekommen sein.



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich jetzt deine Classified von alternate bekomme nachdem sie den Liefertermin vom 17.07 auf unbekannt verschoben haben.


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Für 789€ und Bewerbung mit großem OC Potenzial  erwarte ich mehr, meine G1 980ti hatte ja leider massives Spulenfiepen ab 100FPS. und hätte sich bei behalten nicht mehr gut wiederverkauft.
> 
> ein Paar MHZ ? wir Sprechen hier von bis zu 150Mhz.  und er kann gerade so seinen Boost Takt von 1367Mhz halten bei Standardeinstellungen.  Das erwarte ich bei einer 350€ Karte aber nicht im High End bereich.



Hmm... wo steht den, dass die EVGA großes OC Potential hat? Die ist ab Werk übertaktet!
Finde diese Retourementalität auch sehr mies!


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hynix ist alles andere als schlecht. Der miese Hersteller war Elpida.



Jetzt führe mich nicht in Versuchung....


----------



## DummBazz (14. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hmm... wo steht den, dass die EVGA großes OC Potential hat? Die ist ab Werk übertaktet!
> Finde diese Retourementalität auch sehr mies!


ich wundere mich auch schon die ganze zeit über die postings.hat sich snowhack vllt mit der palit vertan die auf die letzten seiten so gut weg kam?


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> ich wundere mich auch schon die ganze zeit über die postings.hat sich snowhack vllt mit der palit vertan die auf die letzten seiten so gut weg kam?



Die Palit ist auch eine super Karte. Aber ganz schlimm wenn die Leute wahllos bestellen und dann wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Für 789€ und Bewerbung mit großem OC Potenzial  erwarte ich mehr, meine G1 980ti hatte ja leider massives Spulenfiepen ab 100FPS. und hätte sich bei behalten nicht mehr gut wiederverkauft.
> 
> ein Paar MHZ ? wir Sprechen hier von bis zu 150Mhz.  und er kann gerade so seinen Boost Takt von 1367Mhz halten bei Standardeinstellungen.  Das erwarte ich bei einer 350€ Karte aber nicht im High End bereich.



Da wird nichts mit grossem OC Potential beworben.
Zudem soll sie laut EVGA einen Boost von 1190MHz und deine schafft 1367MHz, also weit über der Werksangabe.
Wenn du wirklich alles aus einer Karte rausholen willst, hol dir eine KFA² HOF LN2.


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

Recht sinnlos diese Grafikkarte zurück zu schicken.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Bei den Ansprüchen, hätte ich sie garnicht erst bestellt.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst... Du musst!



Na ist Speicher oc denn so sinnvoll? 
Hab mal gelesen einmal zu viel und der ist dauerhaft hin, vor dem hab ich bisschen Respekt


----------



## defPlaya (14. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Na ist Speicher oc denn so sinnvoll?
> Hab mal gelesen einmal zu viel und der ist dauerhaft hin, vor dem hab ich bisschen Respekt



Lol aber Bios flashen!!!!!


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Ich muss meine Aussage revidieren die EVGA schaft gerade mal bei längerem Spielen im Standardtakt 1266Mhz.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergleich zwischen  G1 und EVGA  SC+ Metro Last Light. 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07yPxNdh1JU


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Aussage revidieren die EVGA schaft gerade mal bei längerem Spielen im Standardtakt 1266Mhz.



Wie sieht denn die Auslastung im Spiel aus und das PT?


----------



## Kusarr (14. Juli 2015)

boar ich weiß einfach nimme welche Karte ich demnächst kaufen soll 

Palit, Asus oder doch die Zotac ... ick weiß es einfach nich


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> boar ich weiß einfach nimme welche Karte ich demnächst kaufen soll
> 
> Palit, Asus oder doch die Zotac ... ick weiß es einfach nich



Kommt drauf an was du erwartest und was du vorhast.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2015)

Schau das Video an, was ich eben geposted hab, vllt weißte es dann^^


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Auslastung im Spiel aus und das PT?



Lassen wir das Thema. Ich hab alles versucht. 
keine Leistungsstarke GTX980ti für 789€  die gerade mal Boosttakt schaft wo andere Ihren Basic Takt habe.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schau das Video an, was ich eben geposted hab, vllt weißte es dann^^



Leider zu lang 



Snowhack schrieb:


> Lassen wir das Thema. Ich hab alles versucht.
> keine Leistungsstarke GTX980ti für 789€  die gerade mal Boosttakt schaft wo andere Ihren Basic Takt habe.


 
Wär die Zotac Extreme nix für dich?


----------



## Snowhack (14. Juli 2015)

Ach und für all die die meinen zurück schicken geht nicht, und wäre unmoralisch. 

Ich erwarte von Grafikkarten die Mehr kosten auch erheblich mehr, sonst hätte ich auch AMD kaufen können. 

und wenn sich hier welche mit weniger zufriedengeben nur damit sie ruhe haben, tun diese mir sehr leit.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Na ist Speicher oc denn so sinnvoll?
> Hab mal gelesen einmal zu viel und der ist dauerhaft hin, vor dem hab ich bisschen Respekt



Quatsch da passiert nichts, es kommt erst zu Bildfehlern und dann zum Absturz, wie beim Grafikchip auch. 
Es gibt erst sehr viel Anzeichen bevor was Kaputt geht, außer du setzt den Regler gleich auf 100% mehr.

Aber wer macht sowas ?


----------



## Kusarr (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du erwartest und was du vorhast.



ähm ... solitär spielen? 
ja wie meinst das? was macht man denn mit ner Graka?

Sie soll vor Allem leise sein. OC soll auch gut sein aber Lautstärke ist wichtiger.
Palit soll ja Gesamtpaket passen, Asus is noch n Mysterium, da nur Threshold se hat aber von ihr schwärmt und die Zotac ist laut gamestar unter Last 0,7 Sone "laut" was auch super ist. 
Palit ist günstiger wie Zotac und die Zotac is au extrem schwer. So schwer, dass sogar darauf hingewqiesen wird, dass man sie abstützen soll ...

Wenn PCGH oder Gamestar einfach mal die drei Grakas in EINEM Test vergleichen würden, wäre alles viel einfacher


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ach und für all die die meinen zurück schicken geht nicht, und wäre unmoralisch.
> 
> Ich erwarte von Grafikkarten die Mehr kosten auch erheblich mehr, sonst hätte ich auch AMD kaufen können.
> 
> und wenn sich hier welche mit weniger zufriedengeben nur damit sie ruhe haben, tun diese mir sehr leit.


Die Leute regen sich nicht auf weil du sie zurück schickst, sondern dass du sie zurückschickst weil sie deinen OC Ansprüchen nicht genügt.
EVGA gibt bei der Karte einen Boosttakt von 1191MHz an und das schafft sie auch.
Also ist das Produkt vollkommen in Ordnung.


Kusarr schrieb:


> ähm ... solitär spielen?
> ja wie meinst das? was macht man denn mit ner Graka?
> 
> Sie soll vor Allem leise sein. OC soll auch gut sein aber Lautstärke ist wichtiger.
> ...


Genau das meinte ich, dir ist die Lautstärke am wichtigsten und dann erst OC Potential.
Da wären die Inno  X3 Airboss gut, so dass sie denn nicht fiept, die Asus oder halt die Zotac Extreme.
Was mir gerade beim Gamestar Test auffällt, warum haben die keine eigenen Bilder gemacht und nur Renderbilder im Artikel.


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein OC Fehler sondern Programmfehler, oder? ...


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Leider zu lang



Update. Ich hab mein Gehäuse nochmal gecheckt, ich könnt einen der Festplattenkäfige rausnehmen und in die oberen 5,25er Slots einbauen (Extra Case kommt auch morgen). Das heißt, sollte die MSI nix werden, wirds ne Zotac


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Juli 2015)

Palit GTX980 ti  Jetstream ist nun fertig verbaut und übertaktet. Meine Karte schafft 1452-1465Mhz GPU Takt und ca 3758Mhz Ram Takt bei max 69 Grad. Lüfterspeed bei 70% (leichtes rauschen höhrbar jedoch bei leisen Spielesound nicht mehr wahrnehmbar). Es geht sicher noch etwas mehr aber man sollte es ja nicht übertreiben.  Bin von der Karte wirklich begeistert. 
So ein großen Leistungssprung von der 970 oc (1475/3758) habe ich weder erwartet noch jemals vorher erlebt  Alle Games laufen in hohen-max Einstellungen in 4K mit mindestens 30 fps (meistens deutlich mehr).

Kann jeden nur die Palit empfehlen!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Lüfterspeed bei 70% (leichtes rauschen höhrbar jedoch bei leisen Spielesound nicht mehr wahrnehmbar).



Wow, da sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmung ist.
Aber für genaueres muss ich zuhause noch mal Probe hören.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein OC fehler, kannst davon ausgehen. (DX Error) 

Deswegen Testet man auch erst sein OC ein paar Tage und dann Flasht man das Bios und nicht anderst herum


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Lüfterspeed bei 70% (leichtes rauschen höhrbar jedoch bei leisen Spielesound nicht mehr wahrnehmbar).


So nochmal probiert, leichtes Rauschen ist für mich 40-45%.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So nochmal probiert, leichtes Rauschen ist für mich 40-45%.



Mit 40% läuft sie bei mir im idle  Dann ist dein PC wohl um einiges leiser als meiner ^^


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Im Idle ist sie bei 25%.
Ansonsten laufen nur Noctua S12A FLX bei 38% und die sind sehr leise.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. Juli 2015)

Darf ich fragen wie hoch du sie übertaktet hast und wie warm sie wird? Habe bei mir extra noch den Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut um den Luftstrom zu verbessern (hat gleich mal 5 Grad Unterscheid gebraucht)


----------



## HannesSolo (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du auch die Palit? Ist bei mir dasselbe auch ohne OC.
Ist wohl ein Programmfehler das die Karte nicht erkennt.


----------



## LMarini (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07yPxNdh1JU



Danke für das Video  .
Die Amis sind schon ein spezielles Volk. Der Kerl hat's drauf.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Der ist vollkommen durchgeknallt.


----------



## LMarini (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Der ist vollkommen durchgeknallt.



Am besten ist des, wo erklärt warum er nicht in cm misst. Und die Karte ist wie Chuck Norris


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Danke für das Video  .
> Die Amis sind schon ein spezielles Volk. Der Kerl hat's drauf.



Vor allem bei dem Netzteil, das der da verwendet.


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Palit? Ist bei mir dasselbe auch ohne OC.
> Ist wohl ein Programmfehler das die Karte nicht erkennt.



Ne, die Zotac AMP Extreme. Treiber ist auch nicht mit abgestürzt, kein Crashdump im WATCHDOG Ordner...


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Mach dir mal kein Kopp, solange in das ingame nicht passiert.

edit: meine extreme amp kommt auch heute. Das wird klasse. :yes:

Jetzt muss nur noch der Acer 34" Moni mit gsync erscheinen und ich bin zufrieden (bis pascal).


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie ist das ich habe eine GTX980TI im Auge und zwar ein EVGA ACX Modell. Vermutlich eine SC. Lohnt es sich statt dessen auf eine Classified zu warten? Will definitiv eine EVGA ACX weil ich derzeit eine solche als 780er verwende und ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn es unbedingt evga sein muss, passt die sc(+) schon. Die classified hatte hier erst einer und die war defekt. Kann man also noch nix zu sagen.


----------



## daniel82a (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Wenn es unbedingt evga sein muss, passt die sc(+) schon. Die classified hatte hier erst einer und die war defekt. Kann man also noch nix zu sagen.



Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, ausgehend vom EVGA Online-Shop, dass die Classified nur 30 € mehr kostet!


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Alles klar, mache ich mal wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin. Vielleich mach ich auch ein kleines Video und stell es auf YouTube.



Hej MrHide, wo bleiben Deine Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

Die Penner (sorry für den Ausdruck, aber mir fehlen grad die Worte) von DHL kriegens auch heute nicht gebacken, das Paket aus dem Zielumschlagszentrum Feucht endlich mal auszuliefern. Dann wird man nach 82 (in Worten ZWEIUNDACHTZIG!) Minuten Wartezeit in der Telefonwarteschlange patzig angepampt, man läge voll im Zeitplan und hätte ja auch per Express bestellen können. Die ham se doch net alle. Beinahe wär noch der Akku vom schnurlosen vorher ausgegangen...


----------



## PiratePerfection (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Penner (sorry für den Ausdruck, aber mir fehlen grad die Worte) von DHL kriegens auch heute nicht gebacken, das Paket aus dem Zielumschlagszentrum Feucht endlich mal auszuliefern. Dann wird man nach 82 (in Worten ZWEIUNDACHTZIG!) Minuten Wartezeit in der Telefonwarteschlange patzig angepampt, man läge voll im Zeitplan und hätte ja auch per Express bestellen können. Die ham se doch net alle. Beinahe wär noch der Akku vom schnurlosen vorher ausgegangen...



82 Minuten in der Warteschleife? Du musst Geduld haben


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Ja das ist wahr. Ist aber ne Wichtige Tugend


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> 82 Minuten in der Warteschleife? Du musst Geduld haben



Ich ließ halt das Mobilteil einfach mit Lautsprecher liegen, wobei ich nach 60min schon befürchtet hab, der Akku geht zur neige  
Zeit hab ich ohne Ende, aktuell bin ich ja bis Ende Juli krank geschrieben. Die "freundliche" Dame hat allerdings so schnell das Gespräch beendet, dass ich nicht mehr nach dem Namen fragen konnte. Beschwert hab ich mich über den herablassenden, pampigen Ton dennoch nachträglich


----------



## Donboxo (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Penner (sorry für den Ausdruck, aber mir fehlen grad die Worte) von DHL kriegens auch heute nicht gebacken, das Paket aus dem Zielumschlagszentrum Feucht endlich mal auszuliefern. Dann wird man nach 82 (in Worten ZWEIUNDACHTZIG!) Minuten Wartezeit in der Telefonwarteschlange patzig angepampt, man läge voll im Zeitplan und hätte ja auch per Express bestellen können. Die ham se doch net alle. Beinahe wär noch der Akku vom schnurlosen vorher ausgegangen...


Na deine ist wenigstens schon beim DHL angekommen 
Hardwareversand bekommt es seit mittlerweile 3 Wochen nicht auf die Reihe, meine Ti zu liefern...
Hab jetzt storniert und kann ein paar Tage warten, bis der Shop mir wieder mein Geld zurück überwiesen hat, um sie dann bei nem anderen Shop wieder zu bestellen. Hurra.


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Juli 2015)

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass es bei mir "nur" 6 Tage gedauert hat...
Das ging ja dann richtig flott...
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Streik noch solche Nachwirkungen hat...
Echt nervig, gerade, wenn man händeringend auf etwas wartet...
DURCHHALTEN!!!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie hoch du sie übertaktet hast und wie warm sie wird? Habe bei mir extra noch den Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut um den Luftstrom zu verbessern (hat gleich mal 5 Grad Unterscheid gebraucht)


Garnicht, läuft @Stock mit 1304MHz.
Temperatur ist mit angepasster Lüfterkurve bei 72-73°C.


----------



## baneas (15. Juli 2015)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh, dass es bei mir "nur" 6 Tage gedauert hat...
> Das ging ja dann richtig flott...
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Streik noch solche Nachwirkungen hat...
> Echt nervig, gerade, wenn man händeringend auf etwas wartet...
> DURCHHALTEN!!!



DHL kann man vergessen jedenfalls bei mir in Berlin Paketzentrum Rüdersdorf,
mein Paket vom 08.06.2015 ist immernoch nicht da und wir haben Heute den 15.07.2015!
Beim Anruf an das Paketzentrum wann es man soweit wäre meinte die vor 2 Wochen : Wenn der Streik morgen enden würde , wird es bis Oktober dauern bis die alle Pakete abgearbeitet haben,
Ich hab meine GTX 980 ti mit UPS Expressversand verschicken lassen alles Super.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hätt halt heut gern die MSI getestet, um im Plan B Fall die Zotac zu bestellen. Dafür würd ich dann sogar die Festplattenkäfige umbaun, um das Monster unter zu bringen. Hab bei Mindfactory ja noch 750€ Guthaben und die geben an, dass ab 17. die Zotac eintrifft. Fragen über Fragen -.-


----------



## baneas (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich hätt halt heut gern die MSI getestet, um im Plan B Fall die Zotac zu bestellen. Dafür würd ich dann sogar die Festplattenkäfige umbaun, um das Monster unter zu bringen. Hab bei Mindfactory ja noch 750€ Guthaben und die geben an, dass ab 17. die Zotac eintrifft. Fragen über Fragen -.-



Beides sehr gute Modelle, ich hab die MSI aber die Zotac hat leicht die Nase vorn mit dem ab Werk höheren Boost sowie 5 Jahre Garantie

Hier nochmal mein kleines Review der MSI:

Asics Wert 72,4 %,

Alle Einstellungen mit dem fixen Fan Speed 65%

Ab Werk Boost Takt 1367-1380mhz/3550mhz @1,18V um dauerhaft 1380mhz zu halten musste ich der GPU + 7mv dazugeben = Temperatur 72 Grad, Belegtes Powerlimit = 98-100%

Sweetpoint ist bei meiner 1443mhz/3610mhz @1,18V auch hier mit +7mv =Temperatur 76Grad, Belegtes Powerlimit =104

OC 1467-1486mhz/4001mhz @1,205-1,243V hier +87 mv =Temperatur 78 Grad, Belegtes Powerlimit = 106-107%

Hier noch der Firestrike Link mit den OC Einstellungen : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 (21055 Grafikscore)


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Juli 2015)

Ja, momentan kann man echt nur versuchen, auf einen anderen Versand zu bauen.
Leider ist das ja bei vielen Internethändlern nicht möglich, sich da was aus zu suchen.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

baneas schrieb:


> Beides sehr gute Modelle, ich hab die MSI aber die Zotac hat leicht die Nase vorn mit dem ab Werk höheren Boost sowie 5 Jahre Garantie



Reizen würds mich scho, möcht allerdings das Schicken und Retournieren auf die wirklich notwendigen Fälle beschränken, sowohl was mich als auch den Händler betrifft. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass wohl morgen die Post genau dann eintrifft, wenn ich bei der Krankengymnastik bin -.-

Edit:

Argh, jetz isse sogar bei MF lieferbar *schwachwerd*


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Juli 2015)

Also bei einer Zotac RMA muss die Karte nach England.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Hmm selbst EVGA kann nicht sagen wann ungefähr die Hydro Copper verfügbar ist. Ich warte jetzt noch 3 Wochen und dann wirds ne Ref oder Classified mit EK Block....


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Juli 2015)

wollte auch auf die  Hydro warten konnte aber nicht warten hab jetzt die ref. gekauft + EK Block gekauft
lässt sich auch besser später wieder verkaufen


----------



## daniel82a (15. Juli 2015)

Gibt  bis jetzt  noch keinen der was negatives zur Palit Super Jetstream hatte, wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt hab? Schwanke im Moment zwischen Palit oder AMP Extreme. Bin mir einfach nicht sicher ob es die 70 € mehr wert sind. Wie ist das  eigentlich bei Zotac, regelt man da die Probleme auch direkt mitn Hersteller wie bei der EVGA?


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Nochmal zu meinem Gewichtsproblem (lol) 
Durch den massiven Kühler bringt die AMP Extrme 1,5 kg auf die Wage und hängt bei mir voll durch, hab bisschen Angst um mein Mainboard.
Wie löst ihr anderen Extreme Besitzer das? Irgendeine Stütze?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Ich lass es drauf ankommen. xD


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Penner (sorry für den Ausdruck, aber mir fehlen grad die Worte) von DHL kriegens auch heute nicht gebacken, das Paket aus dem Zielumschlagszentrum Feucht endlich mal auszuliefern. Dann wird man nach 82 (in Worten ZWEIUNDACHTZIG!) Minuten Wartezeit in der Telefonwarteschlange patzig angepampt, man läge voll im Zeitplan und hätte ja auch per Express bestellen können. Die ham se doch net alle. Beinahe wär noch der Akku vom schnurlosen vorher ausgegangen...



Denk daran, dass DHl nach dem Ende des Streiks eine Menge liegen hat, das erst abgearbeitet werden muss. Sowas braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juli 2015)

Die hängt ja echt ordentlich. Warum auch immer die so einen fetten Kühler Montiert haben.


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Ja, hab neues Case (Enthoo Primo) schon vorbereitet, warte nur noch auf Skylake und Mainboard dazu. Da möchte ich eigentlich eine schönbe Stütze, sone Schnur verschandelt doch das ganze Gesamtbild  Nur so hängen lassen, na ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Die hängt ja echt ordentlich. Warum auch immer die so einen fetten Kühler Montiert haben.



ordentliche temps?

@sim ach da passiert nix. achte einfach nur darauf, dass dein Rechner keinen großen Erschütterungen ausgesetzt wird.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Juli 2015)

und noch eine:

https://geizhals.de/kfa-geforce-gtx-980-ti-oc-98irh5dh9wgt-a1296820.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## ColorMe (15. Juli 2015)

Ganz netter Preis. Aber das Design ist ja mal wirklich...


----------



## MDJ (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich eigentlich eine schönbe Stütze, sone Schnur verschandelt doch das ganze Gesamtbild  Nur so hängen lassen, na ich weiß ja nicht...


Deswegen meinte der andere User ja auch "Angelschnur", da man diese fast nicht sieht und sie trotzdem sehr reißfest ist


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> ordentliche temps?
> 
> @sim ach da passiert nix. achte einfach nur darauf, dass dein Rechner keinen großen Erschütterungen ausgesetzt wird.


Die habe ich mit meiner Palit auch und die hängt nicht ansatzweise.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

Dann doch lieber die HOF mit dem weissen PCB


----------



## LMarini (15. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hmm selbst EVGA kann nicht sagen wann ungefähr die Hydro Copper verfügbar ist. Ich warte jetzt noch 3 Wochen und dann wirds ne Ref oder Classified mit EK Block....



Echt?
Das ist doch blöd. Wenn es so schlecht bei EVGA aussieht dann werde ich mir auch eine umbauen.

Habe bis Ende des Monats eh keine Zeit. Aber dann wäre es schon schön wenn mal ne 980 ti bei mir ankommt .


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass DHl nach dem Ende des Streiks eine Menge liegen hat, das erst abgearbeitet werden muss. Sowas braucht seine Zeit.



Das hätte ich auch gelten lassen, wenns die Dame erwähnt hätte. Tat sie aber nicht außer mich zu belehren, dass wenn ich das Paket haben möchte ich es doch per Express liefern lassen soll. Und hat aufgelegt. Das war für mich der Aufreger. Von Seiten DHL sollte man eben nicht genervt reagieren, wenn die Leute seit 2 Tagen sehen, dass Ihr Paket zum greifen nah liegt und wenn nix passiert vielleicht mal zum Hörer greifen. Wer streiken will, muss auch mit den anschließenden Überstunden leben können 



SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinem Gewichtsproblem (lol)
> Durch den massiven Kühler bringt die AMP Extrme 1,5 kg auf die Wage und hängt bei mir voll durch, hab bisschen Angst um mein Mainboard.
> Wie löst ihr anderen Extreme Besitzer das? Irgendeine Stütze?
> 
> ...



Evtl. Scythe SCYNW-1000 Ninja Wire CPU-KÃ?hler Stabilisierung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r ?


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Echt?
> Das ist doch blöd. Wenn es so schlecht bei EVGA aussieht dann werde ich mir auch eine umbauen.
> 
> Habe bis Ende des Monats eh keine Zeit. Aber dann wäre es schon schön wenn mal ne 980 ti bei mir ankommt .




Ich vermute stark das sie gerade dabei sind die Kühler fertigen zu lassen. Den gibts auch im EVGA Shop noch nicht.


----------



## Lori78 (15. Juli 2015)

Zur Info, bei alternate soll die Classified ab 17. Juli versandfertig sein


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Viel Takt werde ich aus der Karte aber wohl trotzdem nicht mehr herausbekommen. Ich schätze zwischen 1350 und 1400?!
> Aber das reicht mir auch.



Mir ordentlicher Kühlung (die ja angedacht ist ^^) und evtl. etwas Spannungserhöhung (das kommt dann auf die Karte an) kannst du denke ich 1400+ rechnen, habe noch nie gesehen/gelesen/gehört dass das eine nicht geschafft hat


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Viel Takt werde ich aus der Karte aber wohl trotzdem nicht mehr herausbekommen. Ich schätze zwischen 1350 und 1400?!


Was erwartet ihr eigentlich auch alle? Das jede GTX980Ti ohne Probleme mit 1600-1700Mhz läuft? Und dabei auch noch höchstens 60°C warm wird und dabei flüsterleise agiert... Kommt mal wieder auf den Boden der Realität zurück, ein Boost von 1400-1450Mhz (manuelles OC) ist schon sehr nett (wenn man mal vom Referenzdesign ausgeht).

Gruß


----------



## baneas (15. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark das sie gerade dabei sind die Kühler fertigen zu lassen. Den gibts auch im EVGA Shop noch nicht.



Jedes mal wenn ich eine Seite aufmache mit deinem Profilbild bekomme ich diese Meldung von Avast xD der mag dich nicht anscheinend


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Das passiert vielen die Avast nutzen^^ Das Profilbild hab ich seit ich im Forum angemeldet bin, daran wirds nicht liegen^^


----------



## parad0xr (15. Juli 2015)

So, meine Palit ist angekommen und beim Einbau hab ich gleich mal den ganzen PC zerlegt und entstaubt. Erster Eindruck ist ziemlich gut. Habe denke ich auch mit meinem ASIC von 76,3% ziemliches glück. Wenn ich mal die Tabelle bei Hardwareluxx reinschaue ist man mit 76,3%  ziemlich weit oben dabei. Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein Halbes Stündchen Witcher angespielt und bin erstaut das sie komplett Standart bereits auf 1342Mhz stabil kommt. Das ist scheinbar auch ziemlich gut. Welche Benchmarks nutzt ihr fürs Übertakten? Sie bleibt auserdem sehr Kühl, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an den Lüftern direkt am HDDtray. Da sie nicht sooo lang ist Kann der HDD Käfig+ ein Montierten Lüfter am HDD Käfig grade so bleiben, ein Blatt papier passt grade so durch^^

Witcher 3 Ultra Preset Hairworks OFF Palit 1440p


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juli 2015)

baneas schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich eine Seite aufmache mit deinem Profilbild bekomme ich diese Meldung von Avast xD der mag dich nicht anscheinend



Nicht nur du


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (15. Juli 2015)

baneas schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich eine Seite aufmache mit deinem Profilbild bekomme ich diese Meldung von Avast xD der mag dich nicht anscheinend



Habe ich auch, nervt richtig beim fast jedem wechseln einer Seite kommt das Geräusch


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Jungs ich hab mir jetzt die Kante geben und mir die hier gekauft  dürfte nächste Woche Mo oder Die ankommen. 

Wenn die nichts taugt weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  Dann gebe ich das PC Spielen auf. 

KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF LN2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Qualitativ hochwertiger geht es nicht mehr.

und wehe die hat Spulenfiepen oder OC Problem 

Dann springe ich dem Hersteller mit dem nackten Arsch ins Gesicht.
mit Video beweiß auf  YouTube.  


DAS STEHT AUF DER HOMEPAGE: 

The true advantage of the KFA2 HOF series cards, however, 
lay in their completely unbridled potential for overclocking


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Grad von EVGA die Email bekommen das sie die "Classy" verfügbar haben!


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab mir jetzt die Kante geben und mir die hier gekauft  dürfte nächste Woche Mo oder Die ankommen.
> 
> Wenn die nichts taugt weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  Dann gebe ich das PC Spielen auf.
> 
> ...



die braucht 3 8-Pin Stecker und ist für Stickstoff-OC gedacht, schon klar oder?


----------



## Lori78 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab mir jetzt die Kante geben und mir die hier gekauft  dürfte nächste Woche Mo oder Die ankommen.
> 
> Wenn die nichts taugt weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  Dann gebe ich das PC Spielen auf.
> 
> ...



Hättest du dir nicht eine palit und evga gekauft nach der g1?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ganz schlicht und ergreifend: Mehr.


Tja, wenn der jeweilige Chip (unabhängig vom Boardpartner und verwendetem Freezer) aber nicht das erhoffte/angestrebte "mehr" mitmacht, hat man halt Pech gehabt. Und kein Hersteller garantiert einem einen Wunschtakt, erst recht nicht beim OC Zudem finde ich das ebenfalls mehr als frech, das hier die Karten von manchen auf das jeweilige OC-Potential geradezu mehrfach durchgecheckt werden, bis die "passende" Graka erwischt wird.

Ich finde dieses Verhalten einfach zum... übergeben Dafür ist das 14tägige Rückgaberecht mMn nicht gedacht, auch wenn man sehr gutes Geld für de Bildschubse gelegt hat...

Gruß


----------



## baneas (15. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> So, meine Palit ist angekommen und beim Einbau hab ich gleich mal den ganzen PC zerlegt und entstaubt. Erster Eindruck ist ziemlich gut. Habe denke ich auch mit meinem ASIC von 76,3% ziemliches glück. Wenn ich mal die Tabelle bei Hardwareluxx reinschaue ist man mit 76,3%  ziemlich weit oben dabei. Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein Halbes Stündchen Witcher angespielt und bin erstaut das sie komplett Standart bereits auf 1342Mhz stabil kommt. Das ist scheinbar auch ziemlich gut. Welche Benchmarks nutzt ihr fürs Übertakten? Sie bleibt auserdem sehr Kühl, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an den Lüftern direkt am HDDtray. Da sie nicht sooo lang ist Kann der HDD Käfig+ ein Montierten Lüfter am HDD Käfig grade so bleiben, ein Blatt papier passt grade so durch^^
> 
> Witcher 3 Ultra Preset Hairworks OFF Palit 1440p



Das ist sehr gut meine Schafft den Boost nur mit 1,162V


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Hättest du dir nicht eine palit und evga gekauft nach der g1?



Die EVGA SC+ ist misst.

kurz gesagt. (für meine Anspruche nicht ausreichend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute Karte keine Frage, aber keinerlei OC potenzial. 

Ging nur bis 1450Mhz und konnte diesen Takt nicht einmal halten. 

eher so 1342Mhz -1413Mhz

hier mal der Leistungsunterschied zu meiner Alten G1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die EVGA SC+ ist misst.
> 
> kurz gesagt. (für meine Anspruche nicht ausreichend)



Kannst dir auch ne classiefied zulegen, bei alternate ab übermorgen oder bei evga gerade laut einem post von eben


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch gelten lassen, wenns die Dame erwähnt hätte. Tat sie aber nicht außer mich zu belehren, dass wenn ich das Paket haben möchte ich es doch per Express liefern lassen soll. Und hat aufgelegt. Das war für mich der Aufreger. Von Seiten DHL sollte man eben nicht genervt reagieren, wenn die Leute seit 2 Tagen sehen, dass Ihr Paket zum greifen nah liegt und wenn nix passiert vielleicht mal zum Hörer greifen. Wer streiken will, muss auch mit den anschließenden Überstunden leben können



Jetzt bist du schlauer und weißt, dass du immer direkt vom Händler holen musst.
Macht doch nichts, wenn er ein paar Autostunden weg ist, das verstärkt die Vorfreude.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch ne classiefied zulegen, bei alternate ab übermorgen oder bei evga gerade laut einem post von eben



hatte ich auch überlegt die hat aber (nur) 2x8Pin. 

deswegen auf NR.sicher gehen. und gleich die KFA2 HOF


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wer missbraucht das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht? Da interpretierst du aber mal mehr hinein, als ich geschrieben habe. Die einzige Karte, bei der ich überhaupt Übertaktung versucht habe (wohl gemerkt: versucht, weil sie ja angeblich dafür geschaffen wurde), war die Classified. Die anderen hatte ich hier keine 10min in der Hand, weil sie schon vorher durch ihre Mängel aufgefallen waren.
> Btw garantiert dir das EVGA mehr oder minder. Zumindest bei der Classi. Die kannst du bei Dominik(?!) tauschen, bis es für dich passt.
> Also keine Ahnung, auf welchem Trip du da gerade bist oder warum du das Thema gerade im Zusammenhang mit mir ansprichst.^^
> Ich bin da nämlich auch recht resolut.
> ...


Auch wenn ich dich zitiert habe, habe ich nicht unbedingt dich gemeint War mehr auf andere hier bezogen, die sich anscheinend gleich mehrere Karten bestellen und diese durchprobieren, bis dann endlich mal die "richtige" gefunden zu sein scheint. Auf diese "angepatschten/getesteten" Rückläufer darf sich dann der nächste freuen

Diese Mentalität finde ich halt nicht in Ordnung. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema...

Gruß


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF LN2 & Evga Classified ACX 2.0: High-End-GPUs mit OC-Fokus

hier der Link: 

KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF LN2 & Evga Classified ACX 2.0: High-End-GPUs mit OC-Fokus


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts, wenn er ein paar Autostunden weg ist, das verstärkt die Vorfreude.


Und die Laune des nächsten Tankstellenpächters

Gruß


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hatte ich auch überlegt die hat aber (nur) 2x8Pin.
> 
> deswegen auf NR.sicher gehen. und gleich die KFA2 HOF


Brauchst du denn echt unter Luft 3 8-pin Stecker für angemessenes OC in deinen Augen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Diese Mentalität finde ich halt nicht in Ordnung. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema...



Das hast du ja überall bei Hardware, denke nur an die CPUs, wie gut sie sich übertakten lassen oder nicht.

Nur bei Netzteilen gibt es das nicht, da wird einfach was mit 1000 Watt gekauft und das passt dann.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hast du ja überall bei Hardware, denke nur an die CPUs, wie gut sie sich übertakten lassen oder nicht.
> 
> Nur bei Netzteilen gibt es das nicht, da wird einfach was mit 1000 Watt gekauft und das passt dann.


Nuja, stell dir mal vor dieses Vorgehen wird überall Standard. Vom Döner/Burger wird einmal abgebissen und jener dann zurückgegeben, weil er den kulinarischen Erwartungen nicht entspricht...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2015)

Was denkst du, was ich mache, wenn meine Frau gekocht hat.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn echt unter Luft 3 8-pin Stecker für angemessenes OC in deinen Augen?





Ob ich jetzt 849€ für eine EVGA CF oder 849€ für eine KFA2 HOF zahle ist egal.

es ist aber gut 3x8Pin zu haben und sie nicht zu brauchen als 2x8Pin zu haben und den 3 zu vermissen.

Ich mache mir nur sorgen um die Lautstärke der Lüfter keine Daten dazu gefunden.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was denkst du, was ich mache, wenn meine Frau gekocht hat.



Ich hoffe deine Frau, bekommt diesem Post nie zu Gesicht  sonst Kopf kleiner


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2015)

Ich finds ja traurig das Spulenfiepen immer noch so ein großes Problem ist.
Ich bekomm hoffentlich am Freitag meine dritte Karte wegen dem (lautem) Zirpen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn echt unter Luft 3 8-pin Stecker für angemessenes OC in deinen Augen?



Vorallem wenn der Chip dann an 1500Mhz scheitert 

@Snowhack du weist wie viel 2x8pin liefern können oder ? Willst du den chip töten ?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was denkst du, was ich mache, wenn meine Frau gekocht hat.


Wenn die das liest, darst du in der Hundehütte schlafen. Wenn du Glück hast...

Gruß


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

@Blizzard_Mamba

Hey Reserve ist immer gut  

besser haben als nicht haben. 

und wenn die Karte dann 1501Mhz schaft höre ich auf  mit OC  ahaha


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> @Blizzard_Mamba
> 
> Hey Reserve ist immer gut
> 
> ...



525W für ne luftgekühlte Karte ist so unsinnig.
Hat schon nen Grund warum da LN2 hinter steht.


----------



## JayR91 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> @Blizzard_Mamba
> 
> Hey Reserve ist immer gut
> 
> ...


Die Karte macht nur Sinn unter Wasser, 1500Mhz schafft auch die Stromversorgung von Referenzkarten.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 525W für ne luftgekühlte Karte ist so unsinnig.
> Hat schon nen Grund warum da LN2 hinter steht.


Vor allen Dingen ist es "sinnig" ob die Karte nun 1450 oder 1500Mhz schafft

Gruß


----------



## parad0xr (15. Juli 2015)

Apropo Sinnig ob 1450Mhz oder 1500Mhz, kann es sein das Witcher 3 nicht mehr als um die 1450Mhz mag? Bei mir stürzt es ab sobald ich diesen Wert überschreite.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Apropo Sinnig ob 1450Mhz oder 1500Mhz, kann es sein das Witcher 3 nicht mehr als um die 1450Mhz mag? Bei mir stürzt es ab sobald ich diesen Wert überschreite.



Das liegt nicht am Witcher, sondern eher daran, dass deine Karte nicht in allen Lagen stabil ist


----------



## parad0xr (15. Juli 2015)

Habe in dem Thread aber schon öfter gelesen das einige zufällig auch alle bei 1450Mhz bei Witcher 3 aussteigen.
Zumal das wirklich nur bei Witcher 3 der Fall ist.


----------



## LMarini (15. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark das sie gerade dabei sind die Kühler fertigen zu lassen. Den gibts auch im EVGA Shop noch nicht.



Des ist ja sau blöd. Dann gibts vielleicht doch die Classified und EK Block drauf. Wenn die nicht lieferbar ist,  bis ich mit Prüfungen fertig bin.  Will nicht mehr warten


----------



## Huggy2Bear (15. Juli 2015)

ich finde die hof ohne das LN2 schon sehr schick habe aber leider noch keinen test gefunden scheinbar gibt es nich so viele user die Galaxy/KFA2 karten nutzen

ich glaube aber wenn ein hersteller eine graka für stickstoff entwickeln kann werden sie es bei einer luftgekühlten karte nicht vermasseln 

oder habt ihr andere erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab mir jetzt die Kante geben und mir die hier gekauft  dürfte nächste Woche Mo oder Die ankommen.
> 
> Wenn die nichts taugt weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  Dann gebe ich das PC Spielen auf.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das gefühl das du auch diese Karte wieder zurück schicken wirst oder zumindest nicht schaffst was du dir erwünschst.
Warum? Weil nur relativ wenige Karten die 1500 Mhz unter Luft stabil schaffen, selbst die K|ngp|n nicht, die der HOF LN2 in nichts nachsteht.
Daran änder auch eine Karte die es unter LN2 definitiv schaffen wird nicht viel.
Maxwell ist einfach völlig anders als vorherige Chips, was OC angeht.

Zum Thema was auf der Homepage steht: 
Ja, mag sein das es stimmt. Aber das gilt NICHT für Luftkühlung.
Die Karte ist für Extrem OCer gedacht, welche da nen LN2 Pot drauf setzen und kein wirkliches Problem damit haben so ein Ding auch mal zu töten


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juli 2015)

Er schickt sie dann wieder zurück und bestellt nochmal die G1


----------



## baneas (15. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Er schickt sie dann wieder zurück und bestellt nochmal die G1



Und dann bekommt er ne schlechte G1 so wie es der Schicksal will xD


----------



## Lori78 (15. Juli 2015)

Kommt last gut sein, ich denke er hat's nun kapiert.


----------



## Toeser (15. Juli 2015)

Hexus hat jetzt auch die Palit getestet, sowie die Inno... Für Unschlüssige


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Kommt last gut sein, ich denke er hat's nun kapiert.



 man wird ja wohl noch ein bischen sticheln dürfen!


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Mir ging es nicht ums Sticheln. Mir ging es darum ihm klar zu machen das er sich zuviel von der Karte erwartet.
Einfach die Erwartungen runter schrauben, nur die wenigsten haben das Glück eine 1500+ Mhz Karte zu erhalten.
Zu 100% stabil laufen nicht viele mit mehr als 1450 Mhz.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich egal, Ich kauf sie mir ja und nicht Ihr.

und vielleicht werde ich mir ja auch noch eine WAKU dazu holen

Und die Karte ist komplett überarbeitet und hat außer dem Chip/Speicher  nicht mehr viel mit der 980ti zu tun. 

und wenn Sie für EXTREM OC gedacht ist wird Sie wohl 1500+ auch stabil schaffen unter Luft. 

wenn Sie für 2000Mhz+ gebaut wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s. Ich hab meine G1 bis auf 1575Mhz hoch bekommen. 
und einige USER haben auch schon mit 1600+ geprallt unter Luft.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Ist aber kein Ref. PCB bei der Hof.


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Eigentlich egal, Ich kauf sie mir ja und nicht Ihr.
> 
> und vielleicht werde ich mir ja auch noch eine WAKU dazu holen
> 
> ...



Du hast echt Höhe Erwartungen die ja gar nicht einzuhalten sind.. Sie kann bestimmt 1500 unter LN2 schaffen, die Karte ist nicht für Luftkühlung gebaut worden


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Habe in dem Thread aber schon öfter gelesen das einige zufällig auch alle bei 1450Mhz bei Witcher 3 aussteigen.
> Zumal das wirklich nur bei Witcher 3 der Fall ist.



Ich denke einfach, dass der Witcher in den besagten Situationen mit seinem sehr optimierten und fordernden Streaming der Karte mehr abverlangt als andere Spiele. Es ist nicht wirklich rational zu erklären, warum ein Programm / Spiel bei zu hohem Takt abstürzt, es sei denn, dass in dieser bestimmten Situation der Takt einfach nur zu 99 % stabil ist  


VG,
criss


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Du hast echt Höhe Erwartungen die ja gar nicht einzuhalten sind.. Sie kann bestimmt 1500 unter LN2 schaffen, die Karte ist nicht für Luftkühlung gebaut worden



Meine G1 hat schon 1575Mhz geschaft warum sollte diese dann dafür LN2 brauchen ?

übrigens wird die Karte bis zu 3000+ OC mit LN2


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Eigentlich egal, Ich kauf sie mir ja und nicht Ihr.
> 
> und vielleicht werde ich mir ja auch noch eine WAKU dazu holen
> 
> ...



Du hast NULL verstanden was ich dir sagen wollte^^ Hier mal für dich: 

STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND - EVGA Forums

Du hattest mit deiner G1 nen ganzen Haufen Glück.....


----------



## Atent123 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine G1 hat schon 1575Mhz geschaft warum sollte diese dann dafür LN2 brauchen ?
> 
> übrigens wird die Karte bis zu 3000+ OC mit LN2



Halte ich für totalen schwachsinn.
Auch die krassesten 980 Customs haben unter LN2 bei einem sehr guten Chip gerade einmal 2,2 Ghz gemacht.
Bei der 980ti werden es durch die höhere Shaderanzahl weniger sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Toeser schrieb:


> Hexus hat jetzt auch die Palit getestet, sowie die Inno... Für Unschlüssige


Inno 36dB Palit 37dBim Leben nicht.
Die Inno ist nen ganzes Stück leiser.


Snowhack schrieb:


> Meine G1 hat schon 1575Mhz geschaft warum sollte diese dann dafür LN2 brauchen ?
> 
> übrigens wird die Karte bis zu 3000+ OC mit LN2


3000MHz bei ner GTX 980ti???




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIDi1CHesIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Markus_P (15. Juli 2015)

Die Hof Ln2 hat selektierte Chips  
Die Spawas kann man super mit Luft kühlen 
Powertarget ist offen .... 

Wollte sie mir auch kaufen nur nicht lieferbar seit 3 Wochen und sie ist bis zum 17.7 limitiert


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Selektierte Chips hin oder her, für dich gern auch nochmal:

STATEMENT BY KINGPIN THAT PROVES 900 SERIES DOES NOT SCALE WITH VOLTAGE NO MATTER BRAND - EVGA Forums


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

........


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Halte ich für totalen schwachsinn.
> Auch die krassesten 980 Customs haben unter LN2 bei einem sehr guten Chip gerade einmal 2,2 Ghz gemacht.
> Bei der 980ti werden es durch die höhere Shaderanzahl weniger sein.



Du hast natürlich recht Sorry mein fehler, 

2000+ sollte das heißen.


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ........



Wieso? Du meinst die auf Platz 2?
Die hat auch nur 1640, keine 3000+...

Edit: gegen dein ewiges editieren kann ja keiner gegen ankommen mit dem antworten.


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Die Hof Ln2 hat selektierte Chips
> Die Spawas kann man super mit Luft kühlen
> Powertarget ist offen ....
> 
> Wollte sie mir auch kaufen nur nicht lieferbar seit 3 Wochen und sie ist bis zum 17.7 limitiert



DANKE endlich mal jemand der mich versteht.

Streng limitiert: bis zum 17.07. per E-Mail bestellen und mit bis zu 25 Zeichen personalisieren lassen. Lieferzeit kann 3-4 Wochen betragen.

für den Laser Print nicht für die Karte  und ist lieferbar bei Mindfactory.

und den Laser Print mach ich nicht wegen Wiederverkauf.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> DANKE endlich mal jemand der mich versteht.
> 
> Streng limitiert: bis zum 17.07. per E-Mail bestellen und mit bis zu 25 Zeichen personalisieren lassen. Lieferzeit kann 3-4 Wochen betragen.
> 
> ...



Was hast du eigentlich genau vor?
Willst du nur den höchsten Benchmarkwert unter Luft oder willst du eine Karte wirklich an Limit bringen?


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Leute lasst ihn doch, ist seine Kohle und vllt hat er ja Glück mit der Karte, ob es sinnlos ist, ist wurscht^^
Ich drück dir bzw allen hier die Daumen, dass ihr Karten 1600MHz+ mitmachen.


----------



## JayR91 (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich genau vor?
> Willst du nur den höchsten Benchmarkwert unter Luft oder willst du eine Karte wirklich an Limit bringen?


Ersteres und deswegen verstehen es auch die meisten nicht, da man das auch mit andern Karten schaffen kann


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute lasst ihn doch, ist seine Kohle und vllt hat er ja Glück mit der Karte, ob es sinnlos ist, ist wurscht^^



DANKE


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juli 2015)

Du ich habe schon ganz gut verstanden was du dir von diesem Custom Design erhoffst, anscheinend verstehst du aber nicht was in dem Link steht 

Wie dem auch sei. Ich wünsche dir ebenso einen weiteren Glücksgriff wie mit der G1, ist eigentlich selbstverständlich, nur befürchte ich das du noch 100 Karten zurückschicken musst um das Golden Sample zu erhalten auf das du hoffst^^

Denn: Spawas ohne Ende hin oder her, Maxwell skaliert einfach nicht mit Vcore, da kannst 10000 Phasen haben


----------



## JonnyFaust (15. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sind es immerhin 10-20 MHz mehr mit der Spannungserhöhung^^. Asic von 71%


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Du ich habe schon ganz gut verstanden was du dir von diesem Custom Design erhoffst, anscheinend verstehst du aber nicht was in dem Link steht
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Ich wünsche dir ebenso einen weiteren Glücksgriff wie mit der G1, ist eigentlich selbstverständlich, nur befürchte ich das du noch 100 Karten zurückschicken musst um das Golden Sample zu erhalten auf das du hoffst^^
> 
> Denn: Spawas ohne Ende hin oder her, Maxwell skaliert einfach nicht mit Vcore, da kannst 10000 Phasen haben



Das ist meine letzte Karte die ich Kaufe von der 980ti. 
Die muss es sein besser verarbeitet Karten gibt es so oder so nicht zu Kaufen mit der Ausstattung.  

Danke an alle die an diese Karte glauben, und danke fürs Daumen drücken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Ausser man geht halt drastisch mit der Temperatur runter.


----------



## MrHide (15. Juli 2015)

Zwei Stunden Ark: Survival Envolved auf Epic gespielt mit allem auf Maximum, 2560x1080. EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid lief die ganze Zeit konstant auf 1450MHz und kahm nicht über 51°C. Siehe Bild. Optimale Einstellungen gefunden!
GPU Auslastung kahm nie auf 100% und die 110% Power wurden auch nie erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das ist meine letzte Karte die ich Kaufe von der 980ti.
> Die muss es sein besser verarbeitet Karten gibt es so oder so nicht zu Kaufen mit der Ausstattung.
> 
> Danke an alle die an diese Karte glauben, und danke fürs Daumen drücken.
> ...



Trotzdem musst nicht jedes mal deine Rechnungen posten, ich glaube dass interessiert keinen hier. 

Edit: by the way, jeder weiss was die Karten kosten...


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Zotac amp extreme ist da.

Konstant bei 67 grad und leise. Leider wohl nicht der beste Chip, denn bei 1480 mhz kackt der ab. Aber eigentlich egal. Sie hat ohne Überaktung schon 1404 boostclock und folgenden 3dmarkwert: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO

Glaube da übertakte ich gar nicht mehr groß.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2015)

Normalerweise hätte man schon fast nach einer Titan X greifen können anstelle der HOF.
Auf selbem Takt ist die Titan X 4-6% schneller (siehe hier Pro Takt Vergleich Geforce GTX 980 Ti im Test: Gestatten, "Titan XS" - GTX 980 Ti Test: Benchmarks & Fazit)


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (15. Juli 2015)

wird langsam zeit das sie auf dem markt kommt

GTX 980Ti KINGPIN Pics - kingpincooling.com


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Zotac amp extreme ist da.
> 
> Konstant bei 67 grad und leise. Leider wohl nicht der beste Chip, denn bei 1480 mhz kackt der ab. Aber eigentlich egal. Sie hat ohne Überaktung schon 1404 boostclock und folgenden 3dmarkwert: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO
> 
> Glaube da übertakte ich gar nicht mehr groß.



Wie siehts denn aus mit Spulenfiepen?



schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> wird langsam zeit das sie auf dem markt kommt
> 
> GTX 980Ti KINGPIN Pics - kingpincooling.com



Kupfer, würde mich mal interessieren ob das was bringt.


----------



## MrHide (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Zotac amp extreme ist da.
> 
> Konstant bei 67 grad und leise. Leider wohl nicht der beste Chip, denn bei 1480 mhz kackt der ab. Aber eigentlich egal. Sie hat ohne Überaktung schon 1404 boostclock und folgenden 3dmarkwert: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO
> 
> Glaube da übertakte ich gar nicht mehr groß.



Ich hab jetzt bei mir nochmal getestet. Auf 1540MHz läuft sie auch noch. Obs stabil ist weiß ich nicht da ich nicht lang gespielt habe. Scheint wohl was dran zu sein, dass die EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid Modelle ausgewählte Karten sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit Spulenfiepen?
> 
> 
> 
> Kupfer, würde mich mal interessieren ob das was bringt.



Kein Fiepen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Kein Fiepen.


Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch soviel Glück habe.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht kriegst du ja einen besseren CHip. Habe das Gefühl, dass der durch die Werkübertaktung bei mir schon relativ ausreizt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Das reicht mir schon.
Will nur ne angenehme Lautstärke, kein fiepen und im idle lautlos/sehr leise.
Das Ganze aber bitte out of the box.


----------



## Synner (15. Juli 2015)

Ist das normal dass meine 980ti bei der Grafik info anzeige verdügbar:5826MB hat?


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Was btw. noch komisch bei der zotac war, ist das schwarze farben wie von einem Grauschleier überzogen waren (Monitor überhdmi angeschlossen). Musste dafür jetzt ein Programm drüberlaufen lassen, dass das beseitigt. War bei den anderen 980 tis nicht nötig glaub ich. 

Sehr strange.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juli 2015)

@JoM79 immer noch nicht zufrieden ?


----------



## Atent123 (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Was btw. noch komisch bei der zotac war, ist das schwarze farben wie von einem Grauschleier überzogen waren (Monitor überhdmi angeschlossen). Musste dafür jetzt ein Programm drüberlaufen lassen, dass das beseitigt. War bei den anderen 980 tis nicht nötig glaub ich.
> 
> Sehr strange.



Wen NVIDIA das nicht vor ein paar Monaten gefixt hätte hätte ich gesagt das ist der ganz normale falsche Farbraum den der NVIDIA Treiber bei HDMI festlegt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Was btw. noch komisch bei der zotac war, ist das schwarze farben wie von einem Grauschleier überzogen waren (Monitor überhdmi angeschlossen). Musste dafür jetzt ein Programm drüberlaufen lassen, dass das beseitigt. War bei den anderen 980 tis nicht nötig glaub ich.
> 
> Sehr strange.





Atent123 schrieb:


> Wen NVIDIA das nicht vor ein paar Monaten gefixt hätte hätte ich gesagt das ist der ganz normale falsche Farbraum den der NVIDIA Treiber bei HDMI festlegt.


Kann trotzdem sein, dass es falsch eingestellt war.



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @JoM79 immer noch nicht zufrieden ?


Nö, bei so einer teuren Karte darf die Lüftersteuerung auch mal ordentlich sein.


----------



## parad0xr (15. Juli 2015)

So, meine Palit geht morgen wieder zurück, hat leider ab 1300rpm ein sehr lautes klackern. Denke mal Lagerschaden.


----------



## Ikarius (15. Juli 2015)

Habe das tool drüberlaufen lassen und das hat das Problem (zumindest auf dem Desktop) gefixed: http://download.softpedia.com/dl/0d...0832/software/tweak/NV_RGBFullRangeToggle.zip

Also Karte im Arsch?  Will bei so einem teuren Teil eigentlich kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, bei so einer teuren Karte darf die Lüftersteuerung auch mal ordentlich sein.



Das stimmt, kann ja nicht sein, dass man als Nutzer eines 144hz Bildschirms das nachsehen hat... (Ich mach es halt mit Afterburner kann aber deinen Standpunkt 100% verstehen) Ich weis auch noch nicht, gerade weil ich jetzt wider auf Linux umsteige... verdammt  

@parad0xr das ist schade 

Verarschen ???????????????  Ich habe meine jetzt auch mal aus spaß auf die Drehzahl geregelt und ---->>>>>>>> Klackern am hinteren Lüfter  
Das war vorher noch nicht da ? Was soll das ?

Ich habe die Karte durchgetestet bis aufs Mark und da war Nichts der Gleichen zu hören und jetzt das....  WTF ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2015)

1.Warum HDMI?
2.Hast du im Treiber bei der Auflösung die volle RGB Range aktiviert?



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das stimmt, kann ja nicht sein, dass man als Nutzer eines 144hz Bildschirms das nachsehen hat... (Ich mach es halt mit Afterburner kann aber deinen Standpunkt 100% verstehen)



Die Inno war da wesentlich besser.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das ist meine letzte Karte die ich Kaufe von der 980ti.
> Die muss es sein besser verarbeitet Karten gibt es so oder so nicht zu Kaufen mit der Ausstattung.
> 
> Danke an alle die an diese Karte glauben, und danke fürs Daumen drücken.
> ...



Service Level Gold ist eigentlich ein kleiner Betrug, da der Händler für die Reklamation in den ersten 6 Monaten als Ansprechpartner grade steht und eben NICHT der Hersteller. Das schneller Schicken is okay 



Ikarius schrieb:


> Zotac amp extreme ist da.
> 
> Konstant bei 67 grad und leise. Leider wohl nicht der beste Chip, denn bei 1480 mhz kackt der ab. Aber eigentlich egal. Sie hat ohne Überaktung schon 1404 boostclock und folgenden 3dmarkwert: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO
> 
> Glaube da übertakte ich gar nicht mehr groß.



Ich bin da irgendwie anspruchsloser. Leise und wenn möglich irgendwo um die 1350 soll se laufen, was mein erstes Modell mit glorreichen 83° ja bissl verfehlt hat


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Sind die EVGA Classys eigentlich limitiert?


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 1.Warum HDMI?
> 2.Hast du im Treiber bei der Auflösung die volle RGB Range aktiviert?
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Monitor hat nur HDMI. Habe jetzt nochmal die Treiber runtergeschmissen und neuinstalliert. Wieder gleiches Problem. Habe dann in der nvidiasystemsteuerung unter "auflösung ändern" den "dynamischen ausgabebereich" von "begrenzt" auf "voll" gestellt. Das hat das Problem auch gelöst. Liegt also nicht an der Karte oder?


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Service Level Gold ist eigentlich ein kleiner Betrug, da der Händler für die Reklamation in den ersten 6 Monaten als Ansprechpartner grade steht und eben NICHT der Hersteller. Das schneller Schicken is okay
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin da irgendwie anspruchsloser. Leise und wenn möglich irgendwo um die 1350 soll se laufen, was mein erstes Modell mit glorreichen 83° ja bissl verfehlt hat



Na dann könnte die zotac was für dich sein: Leise, kühl und out of the box 1404 mhz boost.


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @parad0xr das ist schade
> 
> Verarschen ???????????????  Ich habe meine jetzt auch mal aus spaß auf die Drehzahl geregelt und ---->>>>>>>> Klackern am hinteren Lüfter
> Das war vorher noch nicht da ? Was soll das ?
> ...



Bei mir brauchte sie nie über 1300rpm drehen, bis ich zum Test mal die Gehäuselüfter ausgeschaltet habe. An alle Besitzer einer Palit legt mal an eure Jetstream mehr als 1300rpm oder direkt mal 100% an. Nicht das die Palits Serienmäßig schlechte Lager haben und  die alle hopps gehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

bei 100% rattert wieder nix mehr, aber zwischen 1000 und 1500 rattert sich das ding gewaltig einen ab 

Erst die Inno3D (die immer gerattert hat) dann die Palit (die sehr sehr leise und gut ist aber anscheinend auch rattert)- Was machen die denn ??? Qualität, ja aber nicht bei uns ? 
Die Karten kosten 700€ das Stück was ist denn da los ?

Rattern + Spulenfiepen ? Nicht mit mir ! 2. 980Ti von meiner Liste. Bitte mal alle Palit Owner überprüfen, wenn das nur Einzelfälle sind kauf ich vlt. nochmal eine...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Mein Monitor hat nur HDMI. Habe jetzt nochmal die Treiber runtergeschmissen und neuinstalliert. Wieder gleiches Problem. Habe dann in der nvidiasystemsteuerung unter "auflösung ändern" den "dynamischen ausgabebereich" von "begrenzt" auf "voll" gestellt. Das hat das Problem auch gelöst. Liegt also nicht an der Karte oder?


Nein, das ist genau richtig wie du es jetzt eingestellt hast.
Liegt am Treiber von Nvidia.



parad0xr schrieb:


> An alle Besitzer einer Palit legt mal an eure Jetstream mehr als 1300rpm oder direkt mal 100% an. Nicht das die Palits Serienmäßig schlechte Lager haben und die alle hopps gehen.





Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> bei 100% rattert wieder nix mehr, aber zwischen 1000 und 1500 rattert sich das ding gewaltig einen ab


Hatte meine zum Lautstärke testen auf 70% und da hat der slotseitige Lüfter gerattert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Och ne oder ? Das heißt die Palit ist nur gut wenn sie unter ~50% oder über 90% läuft ? 
Vorallem es ist nur der eine Lüfter, Slotseitig wie bei dir...


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2015)

Das Ratter Problem hatte ich bei meiner 290 TriX auch bei bestimmten Umdrehungen. 
Geht eventuell bei euch dieser Fix auch? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EomL1oysVXs
Bei mir hat es Wunder bewirkt nachdem ich den Tipp angewandt hab.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Meine geht morgen eh zurück, darum werde ich da nichts mehr rumspielen.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Das ist meine letzte Karte die ich Kaufe von der 980ti.
> Die muss es sein besser verarbeitet Karten gibt es so oder so nicht zu Kaufen mit der Ausstattung.
> 
> Danke an alle die an diese Karte glauben, und danke fürs Daumen drücken.
> ...





Ikarius schrieb:


> Na dann könnte die zotac was für dich sein: Leise, kühl und out of the box 1404 mhz boost.



Jap. Sollte morgen/heute die MSI nix taugen, wirds die Zotac. Definitiv, auch wenn ich dafür die Käfige umbaun muss.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Ich guck mir das morgen mal an, aber das kann doch nicht sein 

Aber ganz ehrlich ich will bei einer derart teuren Karte keine Gummies unter die Lüfter Schrauben müssen, dammit ich ein ordentliches Produkt bekomme...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sind die EVGA Classys eigentlich limitiert?


Normalerweise nicht.


----------



## DoGyAUT (16. Juli 2015)

Macht bei euch der 353.50 bein Win 10 auch so viele schreckliche Probleme?

Ich bekom denn nicht weg, da Windows Update den jedes mal wieder installiert.

Cursor corruption, Bildverzerrungen, Windows meldet alle 10-30min "Treiber reagiert nicht mehr".

Selbst Chrome ist nicht mehr richtig nutzbar. Das ist schrecklich. Ganz zu schweigen von den Memoryleaks.

Nach 2-3H ist der VRAM im Idle bei 5GB und der RAM bei 4-6GB... 

Dabei werden die Treiber jaaaa immer so schön angepriesen. Ist doch der gleiche Mist bei allen drei (Intel, AMD, Nvidia).  

Ne ernsthaft, haltet Abstand von dem - der ist übel und ich krieg den nicht weg dank gezwungener Updatepolitik.


----------



## Eiren (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich guck mir das morgen mal an, aber das kann doch nicht sein
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich ich will bei einer derart teuren Karte keine Gummies  unter die Lüfter Schrauben müssen, dammit ich ein ordentliches Produkt  bekomme...





Falls du das machst, könntest du hier schreiben, ob du das Problem gefunden hast?

Ich tendiere sehr zur Palit, aber sowas ist für mich ein No-go....

Gruß


----------



## HawkGT (16. Juli 2015)

Ich warte immer noch auf die MSI Lightning. 

Und ja, diese wurde offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## GladiusTi (16. Juli 2015)

HawkGT schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die MSI Lightning.
> 
> Und ja, diese wurde offiziell bestätigt.



Wurde sie das? Ich hatte auch erst geplant die Lightning zu kaufen, aber habe mir jetzt vor etwa zwei Wochen die MSI Gaming zugelegt..


----------



## HawkGT (16. Juli 2015)

MSI hat auf Facebook einen Post veröffentlicht, der ganz klar darauf hinweist.

Es gibt auch einen Artikel von PCGHW darüber - siehe Link:

Geforce GTX 980 Ti: MSI deutet Lightning-Modell auf Facebook an


----------



## GladiusTi (16. Juli 2015)

Die Andeutung ist mir auch schon länger bekannt, danach kam ja nicht wirklich was. Naja, bin froh, dass ich bei der 6G zugeschlagen hab, wer weiß wie lange die Lightning noch auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich guck mir das morgen mal an, aber das kann doch nicht sein
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich ich will bei einer derart teuren Karte keine Gummies unter die Lüfter Schrauben müssen, dammit ich ein ordentliches Produkt bekomme...



Schickst du sie dann einfach als Fall eines Wiederrufsrecht (14Tage ohne Grund) oder als Reklamation weil Defekt? Bin mir unsicher da ja scheinbar mehrere Palits das Problem haben. Weiß eben nicht ob es nun ein Defekt ist oder eben normal da palit eben schlechte Lager verbaut hat. Mein Klackern klingt nämlich richtig ungesund laut.
Zumal ich an jedem seiner Stelle der ein Klackern hat nahelegen würde die karte auszutauschen oder das zu beseitigen. Klacken ist immer eine mechanische Abnutzung. Wenn es Klackert garantiere ich jeden komplett Kaputte Lager relativ zeitnah.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> bei 100% rattert wieder nix mehr, aber zwischen 1000 und 1500 rattert sich das ding gewaltig einen ab
> 
> Erst die Inno3D (die immer gerattert hat) dann die Palit (die sehr sehr leise und gut ist aber anscheinend auch rattert)- Was machen die denn ??? Qualität, ja aber nicht bei uns ?
> Die Karten kosten 700€ das Stück was ist denn da los ?
> ...


Sorry bei mir rattern oder kackert nichts. Egal wie langsam oder schnell sich die Lüfter drehen.

Edit: Es ist schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass bei vielen nach 12-14 Tagen plötzlich die Grafikkarten irgendwelche Fehler haben.  Ich habe mir in der letzten Zeit einiges neues gekauft. Monitor, Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, Lüfter und heute kommt meine 1Tb SSD ( Amazon Prime sei dank) und alles ist ohne jegliche Mängel. Vielleicht habe ich ja einfach nur Glück. Hier herrscht eine merkwürdige Rückgabekultur gerade bei den Grafikkarten. Lassen diese sich nicht übertrieben übertakten gehen die zurück. Das ist so als wenn man sich einen Porsche kauft aber dann sagt der schafft die 400 Km/h nicht ich gebe den zurück. Naja!


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Also meine Palit klackert auch nicht (auf Holz klopf). Wenn es klackert zurück schicken und wenn es innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist ist sein Geld zurück verlagen. Wenn dann alles geklappt hat einfach nochmal neu bestellen.

Habe bei RMA und co selten gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise nicht.



Danke Jom  dann kann ich ja noch warten!


----------



## HannesSolo (16. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Bei mir brauchte sie nie über 1300rpm drehen, bis ich zum Test mal die Gehäuselüfter ausgeschaltet habe. An alle Besitzer einer Palit legt mal an eure Jetstream mehr als 1300rpm oder direkt mal 100% an. Nicht das die Palits Serienmäßig schlechte Lager haben und  die alle hopps gehen.


Nee bei mir klackert auch nix. toi toi toi


----------



## HannesSolo (16. Juli 2015)

So habe jetzt mal 1454mhz bei 70% PT angelegt, da rennt die Karte zwischen 1354mhz und 1454mhz im Boost bei um die 1.1Volt und zwischen 64 und 66 Grad. Habe jetzt so mal Spiele und Benchs getestet, läuft. Viel mehr als die 1454mhz macht Sie nicht auch nicht mit mehr VCore aber Sie läuft ganz gut mit weniger VCore und bleibt dabei sehr kühl.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juli 2015)

Na toll, so wie es aussieht verweilt meine Karte auch heute noch im Paket Zentrum Feucht. Ganz großes Kino DHL... 
Mittlerweile liegen da scho 3 Pakete von mir


----------



## baneas (16. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> So habe jetzt mal 1454mhz bei 70% PT angelegt, da rennt die Karte zwischen 1354mhz und 1454mhz im Boost bei um die 1.1Volt und zwischen 64 und 66 Grad. Habe jetzt so mal Spiele und Benchs getestet, läuft. Viel mehr als die 1454mhz macht Sie nicht auch nicht mit mehr VCore aber Sie läuft ganz gut mit weniger VCore und bleibt dabei sehr kühl.



Das werde ich heut Abend auch mal testen mit meiner MSI hört sich echt gut an


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Dumme Frage aber kann man die Palit untervolten? Ich lese hier immer was von + - xx Volt 

Meine läuft mit 1,193 Volt aber per MSI Afterburner kann ide die Volt nur anheben.


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

Sag mal jemand von euch hatte doch die Zotac extreme. Stimmt es das sie so früh runtertaktet bei 72 Grad? Habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Eiren (16. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Sag mal jemand von euch hatte doch die Zotac extreme. Stimmt es das sie so früh runtertaktet bei 72 Grad? Habe ich irgendwo gelesen.



Habe ich nur von der MSI gehört


----------



## HannesSolo (16. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage aber kann man die Palit untervolten? Ich lese hier immer was von + - xx Volt
> 
> Meine läuft mit 1,193 Volt aber per MSI Afterburner kann ide die Volt nur anheben.


Du kannst so wie ich den Takt 100mhz anheben und gleichzeitig das PT verringern dann reduziert die Karte automatisch die Volt um PT zu halten.


----------



## SimRacer925 (16. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Sag mal jemand von euch hatte doch die Zotac extreme. Stimmt es das sie so früh runtertaktet bei 72 Grad? Habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


DIe erreicht ja bei mir niemals die 72°  Mit normaler Lüfterkurve maximal 67°, mit eigener Lüfterkurve 63°.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt bei mir nochmal getestet. Auf 1540MHz läuft sie auch noch. Obs stabil ist weiß ich nicht da ich nicht lang gespielt habe. Scheint wohl was dran zu sein, dass die EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid Modelle ausgewählte Karten sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist den nun mit der alternativen Lüfterregelung?


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> DIe erreicht ja bei mir niemals die 72°  Mit normaler Lüfterkurve maximal 67°, mit eigener Lüfterkurve 63°.



Naja, wenn sie Neu ist vielleich noch. Wenn mal bisschen Staub etc. kommt und der Airflow nicht soo gut ist kommt man auch mal über 72C°. Und wenn die wirklich schon bei 72C° runtertaktet ist das irgendwie doof. 
Bis jetzt erscheint mir die Gigabyte vom allround am besten. Palit ist immernoch top aber nach dem kaputt Lüfter möchte ich eine andere. Und da nochjemand hier im Forum das selbe Problem hat und das ja schon zeigt das es öfter vorkommt...


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juli 2015)

DHL will mich echt veräppeln, meine gestern bestellte SSD von Amazon wird heute aus dem gleichen Paketzentrum Feucht zugestellt, wo meine anderen beiden Pakte seit Montag liegen. Foppen die mich jetz oder was?


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> DHL will mich echt veräppeln, meine gestern bestellte SSD von Amazon wird heute aus dem gleichen Paketzentrum Feucht zugestellt, wo meine anderen beiden Pakte seit Montag liegen. Foppen die mich jetz oder was?



Amazon hat bei DHL immer Vorrang, da Premium-Partner


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Sorry bei mir rattern oder kackert nichts. Egal wie langsam oder schnell sich die Lüfter drehen.
> 
> Edit: Es ist schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass bei vielen nach 12-14 Tagen plötzlich die Grafikkarten irgendwelche Fehler haben.  Ich habe mir in der letzten Zeit einiges neues gekauft. Monitor, Grafikkarte, Gehäuse, Lüfter und heute kommt meine 1Tb SSD ( Amazon Prime sei dank) und alles ist ohne jegliche Mängel. Vielleicht habe ich ja einfach nur Glück. Hier herrscht eine merkwürdige Rückgabekultur gerade bei den Grafikkarten. Lassen diese sich nicht übertrieben übertakten gehen die zurück. Das ist so als wenn man sich einen Porsche kauft aber dann sagt der schafft die 400 Km/h nicht ich gebe den zurück. Naja!



Nette Unterstellungen   
Hat doch damit nix zu tun oder ? Und überhaupt was geht dich das an ? 
Du bist genau wie dieser nicyboy der erstmal jedem unterstellt das er schrott labert und wohl erstmal für lau alle Karten testen will... selten so einen Müll gelesen... 
Freu dich doch dass bei dir alles klappt und unterstell nicht anderen... was unterstellst du hier eigentlich ? Das unsere Karten keinen Fehler haben oder was ? geht es noch  ??

Also der Lüfter schlägt bei mir schon beim anlaufen irgendwo an den Kühlkörper, das ist mir wohl nur dank Custom Lüfterkurve nicht aufgefallen (und war am Anfang auch nicht), da hat sich im Betrieb irgend etwas verzogen  
Vlt. wird es einfach eine neue Palit, die ist nämlich super... Aber mal gucken was lieferbar ist wenn das Geld wider da ist.


----------



## iReckyy (16. Juli 2015)

Aaaaalso,
ich habe heute meine zweite MSI erhalten, da die erste ja defekt war.

Kurz und knapp, in The Witcher 3:

1493-1506MHz
+25mV
Max 80 Grad, bei ~1500upm
Asic 75,7%
VRam +245Mhz
Kein Spulenfiepen

Bin zufrieden!  Endlich, nach 3 Anläufen [emoji4]

Die MSI 6G taktet NICHT aus irgendwelchen komischen Gründen bei 65 Grad oder so runter!

Allerdings relativ oft Powerlimit, da bei 109%
(~275W).

Firestrike:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHide (16. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was ist den nun mit der alternativen Lüfterregelung?



Ich bin im Moment mit dem EVGA Support im Kontakt wegen dem plätscher Geräusch im Radiator. Ich hoffe sie tauschen die Karte aus. Vorher möchte ich keine Experimente machen. Ich weiß nicht ob die Karte rum meckert wenn ich den lüfter abziehe und an einen anderen Lüfterplatz anschließe.

ich bin mir sicher, dass sich der 3Pin Lüfter über DC steuern lässt. Aber die Kurve lässt sich nicht an der Leistungskurve der Karte anpassen weil er niergens auftaucht. Nur der Radiallüfter ist regelbar. Der Radiatorlüfter wird von der Karte nicht gesteuert, sonder nur statisch mit Spannung versorgt.


----------



## MrHide (16. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> DHL will mich echt veräppeln, meine gestern bestellte SSD von Amazon wird heute aus dem gleichen Paketzentrum Feucht zugestellt, wo meine anderen beiden Pakte seit Montag liegen. Foppen die mich jetz oder was?



Ich gebe bei jedem Lieferanten UPS an. Mit DHL lasse ich mir nichts mehr zuschicken!


----------



## SimRacer925 (16. Juli 2015)

KINGPIN 980Ti // Titan-X // NV 980Ti Performance Comparison - kingpincooling.com

erste Firestrike Ergebnisse der Kingpin Karte..
274 Grafikpunkte mehr als meine Amp Extreme bei gleichem Takt. Die Kingpin ist aber gute 15° kühler, mhm


----------



## MrHide (16. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> KINGPIN 980Ti // Titan-X // NV 980Ti Performance Comparison - kingpincooling.com
> 
> erste Firestrike Ergebnisse der Kingpin Karte..
> 274 Grafikpunkte mehr als meine Amp Extreme bei gleichem Takt. Die Kingpin ist aber gute 15° kühler, mhm



na mal sehen wie sich gegen die Hybrid Variante schlägt und ob sie den Boost Stunden halten kann.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> DIe erreicht ja bei mir niemals die 72°  Mit normaler Lüfterkurve maximal 67°, mit eigener Lüfterkurve 63°.





Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nette Unterstellungen
> Hat doch damit nix zu tun oder ? Und überhaupt was geht dich das an ?
> Du bist genau wie dieser nicyboy der erstmal jedem unterstellt das er schrott labert und wohl erstmal für lau alle Karten testen will... selten so einen Müll gelesen...
> Freu dich doch dass bei dir alles klappt und unterstell nicht anderen... was unterstellst du hier eigentlich ? Das unsere Karten keinen Fehler haben oder was ? geht es noch  ??
> ...




Ach Blizzard_Mamba ich unterstelle gar nichts und keiner schreibt hier Schrott. Ich habe nur hier aufgeschrieben was mir aufgefallen ist und das ist Fakt. Ich bin mir sicher, korregiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege Blizzard_Mamba, dass ich in Deutschland noch meine Meinung und meine Beobachtungen kundtun darf ohne das du beleidigt mir irgendwas vorwirfst. Das es unter deinem Beitrag fällt, ist Zufall. Aber auffällig ist das schon. Wenn ich dich durch meinen Beitrag verletzt habe tut mir das leid. Bitte nehme es nicht persönlich. 

Nun zum klackern. Ich habe bei mir nocheinmal richtig gehorcht und da ist nicjt. Sollte dann wohl nur ein Einzelfall sein (hoffentlich).

Kurze Frage: Wenn eine Graka 3x8pins hat wird diese dann stabiler und den Boost halten können? Oder warum die 3x8pins? ?


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

Alles klar MrHide, danke für die Antwort .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

ja, ist gut. Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass jeder der hier seine Karte zurück geschickt hat einen guten Grund dafür hatte (Bis auf ein paar Spezialisten die mit dem OC unzufrieden waren).... Wenn du nichts unterstellst würde ich an deiner Stelle den Post weniger implizierend und provokativ schreiben  
Und freie Meinung in Deutschland verbietet es mir nicht meine Meinung zu deiner zu äußern. Persönlich nehme ich es nur wenn es auch mich betrifft aber ich kann mich auch an Stelle Anderer über sowas aufregen, dass ist nämlich einfach nur unfair. 
Du implizierst nämlich, dass hier Karten ungerechtfertigter weise zurückgeschickt werden und bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich in diesem Thread noch nicht einen dieser Fälle gesehen. 
Ich stelle mich ja auch nicht hin und sage bei mir funktioniert alles ich finde es befremdlich, dass manche Leute ihr Auto nach zwei Wochen Benutzung in die Werkstatt bringen. Kann ich nachprüfen was ist ? Nein! Kann ich das in irgend einer Weise beurteilen ? Nein! 

Und ein Einzelfall scheint es nicht zu sein, da 3! Leute genau das hatten. 

3 x 8pin ist nur und wirklich nur für LN2 gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn eine Graka 3x8pins hat wird diese dann stabiler und den Boost halten können? Oder warum die 3x8pins? ?



Das ist nur für den LN² Betrieb gedacht.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass du die Karte auch problemlos mit 2x8 Pin betreiben kannst und du den dritten nur brauchst, wenn die 2 eben nicht mehr reichen, wie beim extrem Übertakten.


----------



## iReckyy (16. Juli 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Aaaaalso,
> ich habe heute meine zweite MSI erhalten, da die erste ja defekt war.
> 
> Kurz und knapp, in The Witcher 3:
> ...



Das ist das Maximum. Gehe jetzt auf 1450-1475MHz ohne Spannung zurück und investiere die restlichen Watt vom Powerlimit in den Speicher.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn eine Graka 3x8pins hat wird diese dann stabiler und den Boost halten können? Oder warum die 3x8pins? ?



Solche Karten mit aufgebohrter Spannungsversorgung (VRMs + Stromanschlüsse) sind fürs Benchen entwickelt. Man kann dadurch viel höhere Spannungen draufgeben, wodurch überhaupt erst Takt- und Benchrekorde entstehen können. Dies muss natürlich entsprechend gekühlt werden (LN2, DICE).


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Juli 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Das ist das Maximum. Gehe jetzt auf 1450-1475MHz ohne Spannung zurück und investiere die restlichen Watt vom Powerlimit in den Speicher.



Gute Idee, der GM200 hängt ab gewissem Core-Takt nicht unmaßgeblich am GDDR5-Takt ..


----------



## DummBazz (16. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Gute Idee, der GM200 hängt ab gewissem Core-Takt nicht unmaßgeblich am GDDR5-Takt ..


wieviel sollte man ca auf den ram clock dazu geben? soll auch halbwegs gesund bleiben


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> wieviel sollte man ca auf den ram clock dazu geben? soll auch halbwegs gesund bleiben



200 - 300 MHz sollten ohne Bedenken möglich sein, ab 300 kannst du dich in 50 MHz-Schritten voran wagen. Ab 450 - 500 MHz können die Bildfehler mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit beginnen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

So ich habe gerade seeehr günstig eine Zotac AMP! Extreme geschossen, mal sehen wie die sich dann so schlägt  

Ich schreibe bei der Fehlerbeschreibung bei MF zur Palit extra nochmal rein, dass sie diese bitte nicht ein drittes mal verkaufen sollen, sondern falls möglich zu Palit schicken... Die testen ja nur kurz auf nem liegenden System oder ?


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ach Blizzard_Mamba ich unterstelle gar nichts und keiner schreibt hier Schrott. Ich habe nur hier aufgeschrieben was mir aufgefallen ist und das ist Fakt. Ich bin mir sicher, korregiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege Blizzard_Mamba, dass ich in Deutschland noch meine Meinung und meine Beobachtungen kundtun darf ohne das du beleidigt mir irgendwas vorwirfst. Das es unter deinem Beitrag fällt, ist Zufall. Aber auffällig ist das schon. Wenn ich dich durch meinen Beitrag verletzt habe tut mir das leid. Bitte nehme es nicht persönlich.


Ich denk, du meinst eher diesen Snowhack hier. Jener tauscht die GTX980Ti wie andere die Unterwäsche, wenn die Karten nicht über 1500Mhz gehn. In diesem Fall kann ich mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Andere freuen sich dann über ihre "neue" Bildschubse und bekommen stattdessen die 2. Wahl, der zudem schon ordentlich auf den Zahn gefühlt wurde.

So ein Verhalten lehne ich ebenfalls strikt ab Rückgaberecht schön und gut, allerdings nicht aus diesen mehr wie moralisch fragwürdigen Gründen. Nur meine persönliche Meinung...

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt, ich verstehe es wenn man wie JoM79 out of the box eine super geregelte Karte erwartet (was die Palit an 144hz Systemen auf keinen Fall ist) 
Ich verstehe mich () wenn meine Karten beide nen Lüfterschaden haben. 
Aber nur weil die Karte 0,5% weniger Leistung bringt, da sie statt 1507MHz nur 1498Mhz schafft diese zurück zu schicken 
BTW: auch von 1430 zu 1500 ist der Leistungszuwachs unter 5% !

Mal an alle die von ihren Karten enttäuscht sind weil sie keine 1,5Ghz schaffen. Das ist nur in euren Köpfen und hat mir der Realität nichts zu tun.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

Bei nem Lüfterschaden ist die Retour natürlich absolut kein Thema. Wer hier aber mit dem OC-Potential seiner Schleuder nicht zufrieden ist und deswegen immer wieder neubestellt...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich denk, du meinst eher diesen Snowhack hier. Jener tauscht die GTX980Ti wie andere die Unterwäsche, wenn die Karten nicht über 1500Mhz gehn. In diesem Fall kann ich mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Andere freuen sich dann über ihre "neue" Bildschubse und bekommen stattdessen die 2. Wahl, der zudem schon ordentlich auf den Zahn gefühlt wurde.
> 
> So ein Verhalten lehne ich ebenfalls strikt ab Rückgaberecht schön und gut, allerdings nicht aus diesen mehr wie moralisch fragwürdigen Gründen. Nur meine persönliche Meinung...
> 
> Gruß



Letztendlich kosten die Karten auch so viel, weil das mit dem Zurück geben im Preis schon einkalkuliert wird.
Blöd dann für die, die 1x kaufen und behalten.

Ich glaube, ich schicke die Strix auch zurück und bestelle mir eine, wo das Strix Logo nicht so pervers in Pink pulsiert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Ist das wirklich pink ? Ich dachte du machst nur Spaß 
Wie kommen die denn da drauf ? Falsche LED gekauft oder was ?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Es soll schon rot sein, aber durch das Fenster des Luxe hat das ganze einen pinken Touch.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich kosten die Karten auch so viel, weil das mit dem Zurück geben im Preis schon einkalkuliert wird.


Ich denk die Karten kosten so viel, weil der Kapitalist in uns einfach geldgeil ist...

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich denk die Karten kosten so viel, weil der Kapitalist in uns einfach geldgeil ist...
> 
> Gruß



Moment, der Kapitalist in mir will die anderen Kapitalisten enteignen... dann wären die Karten für mich ja gratis


----------



## PiratePerfection (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es soll schon rot sein, aber durch das Fenster des Luxe hat das ganze einen pinken Touch.



Fenster tönen damit eine andere Farbe rauskommt


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Na Toll, hätte ich gewusst, dass heute noch eine 780Ti bei mir reinschneit hätte ich mit dem Kauf der Zotac gewartet... Nee eher nicht  (Die war billiger als die Palit )


----------



## Snowhack (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Bei nem Lüfterschaden ist die Retour natürlich absolut kein Thema. Wer hier aber mit dem OC-Potential seiner Schleuder nicht zufrieden ist und deswegen immer wieder neubestellt...
> 
> Gruß




Immer wieder ? 1xMal

Hast einen Clown gefrühstückt heute Morgen oder was. 

Die Karte geht in einem einwandfreien Zustand zurück, 

Ich will dich mal erleben, wenn deine Karte anstatt 52FPS(min29FPS) in 4k Schaft  nur noch 44(24FPS) FPS Schaft weil sie nicht genügend Saft von der Stromversorgung bekommt und trotz Erhöhung der Spannung auf einen Boost von 1267Mhz fällt. (Mit G1  konstant 1490Mhz) 

Kurz gesagt von akzeptabel Spielbar, auf nachlade Rücken mit FPS Einbrüchen. 

Für wohl bemerkt 789Euro. Anstatt 704 Euro G1 

Aber du wärst natürlich so DUMM und würdest mehr zahlen für weniger. 


NUR MEINE MEINUNG. 

Deswegen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ganz wichtig fresse halten.

( jetzt kommt mir nicht mit : Hey sowas kann man doch nicht schreiben.  Der Junge geht mir schon die ganze Zeit auf die Eier.)

ich wünsche hier keinem was böses, aber ihm wünsche ich beim Nächsten Update seiner Hardware eine richtigen OC Krüge die bereits mit 10Mhz mehr aufgibt, 
Am besten noch eine GPU für 800 Euro.


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Mühe machen und alle 266 Seiten lesen. Es beginnt mit EVGA ist die Beste, neeein Plit, nein asus, nein Inno .
Das über viele Seiten, bis hier hinten jetzt. Viele Probleme sind, von Spulenfiepen oder Lüfterklackern abgesehen, nicht aufgetaucht.
Zu warm, zu kalt, zu bunt, zu leise, alles kein ernstzunehmendes Thema, von dem Hirnrissigen, meine kann nur 1403 statt 1407 und Ähnliches abgesehen.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Händler da nicht so kulant sein sollten. Karte bringt die Standardtakte ... fertig, kein Rückgabegrund.

Es hat ja hier im Forum schon Typen gegeben, die versucht haben ihre CPU zu köpfen und es versaut haben. Rückgebegrund war CPU funktioniert nicht.
Aber leider fehlgeschlagen, weil ein Händler hier mitgelesen hat.
Ich würde solche Foren zur Händlerpflichtlektüre machen. ihr regt euch doch auch auf, wenn der Karton nicht original versiegelt
bei euch ankommt.

Es soll auch noch welche geben, die vergessen, dass die GPU in einem System steckt. Da muss der Rest auch mitspielen.

*EDIT* ich vergaß, meine 980 hat nen Boost von 1190, macht aber im Spiel 1304 ???? Soll ich sie umtauschen?


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Mühe machen und alle 266 Seiten lesen. Es beginnt mit EVGA ist die Beste, neeein Plit, nein asus, nein Inno .
> Das über viele Seiten, bis hier hinten jetzt. Viele Probleme sind, von Spulenfiepen oder Lüfterklackern abgesehen, nicht aufgetaucht.
> Zu warm, zu kalt, zu bunt, zu leise, alles kein ernstzunehmendes Thema, von dem Hirnrissigen, meine kann nur 1403 statt 1407 und Ähnliches abgesehen.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Händler da nicht so kulant sein sollten. Karte bringt die Standardtakte ... fertig, kein Rückgabegrund.
> ...


 naja ich denke das vile händler so foren lesen...und deswegen schon weit genauer hinschauen...
war irgendwo mal ne statistik das anfangs so gut wi jeder gekilte ivy beim köpfen ungetauscht wurde... nach dem das köpfen so populör wurde und bekanter wurde ging das drastisch zurück..das würde mal dafpr stehen das di leute enzweder es nimer versuchen (was ich ehrlich ned glaube) oder die händler davon wind bekomen haben und dagegen virgehen...
und das 14tägig rückgaberecht ist nunma so konzipiert das du kein grund brauchst...das is das problem dabei... aber ich würde lügen wen ich sagen wprde ich höde es nicht auch schon qusgenuzt... bisher aber ni zum untausch sondern ich habe erkant ich brauchs dich ned und habs zurpckgegeben sowie mein geld zurückbekomen...
vieles klingt erstma so geil...hasded ine hand denkst dir wasn schrott^^


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juli 2015)

Nicht nur Händler sondern auch Hersteller machen virales Marketing. Ich sag nur Be Quiet Netzteile hier im Forum...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Nicht nur Händler sondern auch Hersteller machen virales Marketing. Ich sag nur Be Quiet Netzteile hier im Forum...



Wie das denn ? 

Wenn du darauf anspielst, dass BeQuiet bevorzugt empfohlen wird: Schonmal daran gedacht dass die 1. Technisch spitze sind 2. Leise sind 3. Einen genialen Support bieten ?
Es gibt ja auch andere Gute Hersteller aber da macht man immer bei einem Punkt Abstriche und die sind dann nicht einmal billiger... Seasonic z.B Ist finde ich super nur der Support ist ne klasse schlechter als der von BeQuiet, warum also nicht. 
Ist mir schon oft aufgefallen, dass sich Leute dadurch gestört fühlen (warum eigentlich)


----------



## Kusarr (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie das denn ?
> 
> Wenn du darauf anspielst, dass BeQuiet bevorzugt empfohlen wird: Schonmal daran gedacht dass die 1. Technisch spitze sind 2. Leise sind 3. Einen genialen Support bieten ?



Vorsicht, gleich beschuldigt dich jemand, dass du von BeQuiet gekauft wurdest!


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Be Quiet Netzteile hier im Forum...



Sehe ich überhaupt nicht so.
Gigabyte macht wesentlich mehr Marketing.
Erst heute wieder.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ktionen-und-informationen-37.html#post7553801


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juli 2015)

Es gibt Firmen die ihr Geld damit verdienen im Netz Rezensionen, Bewertungen und Empfehlungen zu verfassen. Viral wird es dann wenn die anderen Schafe alles ungeprüft nachplappern. So funktioniert Lobbyarbeit, wenn man oft genug an vielen Stellen erwähnt das gelb eigentlich rot ist dann stimmt das irgendwann.
Mich würde interessieren wieviele Leute die hier täglich nichts anderes machen als dieselben Produkte zu empfehlen genau damit ihr Geld verdienen.
Aber das ist ziemlich OT


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Es gibt Firmen die ihr Geld damit verdienen im Netz Rezensionen, Bewertungen und Empfehlungen zu verfassen. Viral wird es dann wenn die anderen Schafe alles ungeprüft nachplappern. So funktioniert Lobbyarbeit, wenn man oft genug an vielen Stellen erwähnt das gelb eigentlich rot ist dann stimmt das irgendwann.
> Mich würde interessieren wieviele Leute die hier täglich nichts anderes machen als dieselben Produkte zu empfehlen genau damit ihr Geld verdienen.
> Aber das ist ziemlich OT



Ich will auch  
Wo kann man sich da melden ? Kann man sich da den Hersteller aussuchen?  würde gerne für BeQuiet, Crucial, Sapphire und EVGA Werbung machen 
Mit Massenpsychologie nach le Bon kenne ich mich aus, einfach melden ^^


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Es gibt Firmen die ihr Geld damit verdienen im Netz Rezensionen, Bewertungen und Empfehlungen zu verfassen. Viral wird es dann wenn die anderen Schafe alles ungeprüft nachplappern.



Mich würde echt interessieren, wie man auf sowas kommen kann. 
Als ob einer hier alles nachplappern würde, was ein Hersteller von sich gibt.
Apple mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde echt interessieren, wie man auf sowas kommen kann.
> Als ob einer hier alles nachplappern würde, was ein Hersteller von sich gibt.
> Apple mal ausgenommen.



Es soll ja nicht offensichtlich sein, dass die ursprüngliche Meinung vom Hersteller kommt. Z.B Wenn Leute wie Atent123 und defPlaya gekauft waren und die Palit promoten als wären sie ganz normale User und der Blizzard_Mamba glaubt denen das, weil er sich denkt warum sollte ein normaler User im Forum lügen... 
Kauft sich eine und ist zufrieden (jetzt halt nicht weil Lüfter rattern, egal ) ergo Atent123 und defPlaya und die anderen Palit Käufer triggern bei mir die Kaufentscheidung -> "Virales Marketing"

Ich denke aber die meisten User hier sind authentisch und geben wirklich nur ihre ehrliche Meinung wider, kann ich nicht nachprüfen aber da vertraue ich einfach...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mal von Asus Geld kriege. 
Immerhin bin ich der einzige hier, der die Strix super findet.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juli 2015)

Du hast das Prinzip verstanden 

Beispiel: AMDMatt im Overclocker.uk Forum (ein AMD Mtarbeiter) postet Bilder und Benchmarks seiner Quad-Crossfire-FuryX-Killermaschine, ich im Konsumkaufrausch poste diese begeistert hier im Forum und sorge so für die Ausbreitung derselben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Es gibt halt ein besonders günstiges Virales Marketing Konzept: Sehr gut Produkte herstellen.! 
Dann muss man sich um das Virale Marketing nämlich nicht mehr kümmern sondern überlässt das den Käufern.


----------



## PiratePerfection (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mal von Asus Geld kriege.
> Immerhin bin ich der einzige hier, der die Strix super findet.



Und der einzige der die Karte überhaupt hat


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Und der einzige der die Karte überhaupt hat



Also noch nen Early-Adopter Bonus obendrauf... Und ich muss verrückt sein noch ne 2. zum halben Preis


----------



## Amon (16. Juli 2015)

Hat Asus denn diesmal bei der Strix die ATX Spezifikationen eingehalten?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Hat Asus denn diesmal bei der Strix die ATX Spezifikationen eingehalten?



Ich glaube ja


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

Ich verfolge diesen Thread (aus Interesse an der Karte) sehr intensiv mit und fände es langsam angebracht, wenn wir zum Titel des Threads zurückfinden würden .

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich verfolge diesen Thread (aus Interesse an der Karte) sehr intensiv mit und fände es langsam angebracht, wenn wir zum Titel des Threads zurückfinden würden .
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit .



Geht klar  
An welcher(en) Karte(n) hast du denn interesse ?


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich verfolge diesen Thread (aus Interesse an der Karte) sehr intensiv mit und fände es langsam angebracht, wenn wir zum Titel des Threads zurückfinden würden .
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit .



 genau so ist es, denn ich habe 3x hier eine Frage zur Karte eingestellt, aber die gingen im allgemeinen "nein die ist besser" unter.


----------



## framekiller28 (16. Juli 2015)

So Leute nach doch 2 Misserfolgen bei den GTX980TI habe ich mir nochmal die Gigabyte geholt, da diese eh zu meinem ersteren Karten die ich im Hinterkopf hatte gehört.

Nun endlich habe ich eine erwischt die Tatsächlich frei von Grausamen Spulenfiepen ist. Ich bin sowas von Happy 

Nun ein paar Fragen, ich habe den Chip direkt out of the box mal um 100MHZ erhöht so das der Boost etwa bei 1460-1480 läuft. Habe die auch getestet und scheint auch stabil zu laufen bisher. Muss natürlich noch Langzeit Testen.
Da es mir bis heute eher immer um nicht Fiepende Karten ging, habe ich meist immer nur auf möglichst nicht fiepende Karten geachtet. War nie so der OC´ler aber ich habe den Thread hier relativ lange schon mit verfolgt.

Frage 1: Wie finde ich mei ASIC Wert der Karte raus und was heißt das?
Frage 2: Was bringt mehr? Chip und Speicher Übertracktung?
Frage 3: Eher Offtopic. Da ich bei Alternate die Karte bestellt habe, liegt da n Gutschein für Batman bei. Da steht einlösbar bis  Ende Juni. Ist das nun endgültig abgelaufen? Sonst würde ich den Code verkaufen wollen, da ich das Game für die PS4 geholt habe.

VG


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2015)

Antwort 1: GPU-Z aufrufen, Rechtsklick auf den oberen Balken und ASIC auswählen
Antwort 2: Ausprobieren, erst Chip, dann VRAM
Antwort 3: Ja, der code ist weg, war damals bei den BF3Editionen auch so, leider.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Du hast das Prinzip verstanden
> 
> Beispiel: AMDMatt im Overclocker.uk Forum (ein AMD Mtarbeiter) postet Bilder und Benchmarks seiner Quad-Crossfire-FuryX-Killermaschine, ich im Konsumkaufrausch poste diese begeistert hier im Forum und sorge so für die Ausbreitung derselben.



Ich kenne jetzt aber nicht so viele Leute, die sofort losrennen und sich vier Fury X Karten kaufen. 



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Und der einzige der die Karte überhaupt hat



Ich denke, dass die Strix auch schon mal einen Yeti gesehen hat. 



Amon schrieb:


> Hat Asus denn diesmal bei der Strix die ATX Spezifikationen eingehalten?



Bei 2x 8 Pin PCIe sollte das nicht das Problem sein.

Aber letztendlich ist es immer Banane. Setzt du ein Bios Mod ein und schaltest das Power Limit ab, zieht die Karte, was sie braucht. Das kann dann auch mal über 400 Watt sein und damit außerhalb der Spezifikationen.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mal von Asus Geld kriege.
> Immerhin bin ich der einzige hier, der die Strix super findet.





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Strix auch schon mal einen Yeti gesehen hat.
> 
> .



Tja, und der einzige, der eine hat . Wenn ich nicht gerade schon 1500€ an Karten im Umlauf hätte, würde ich sie dir sogar abkaufen (wissend, dass sie existiert, nicht fiept und gut taktet). Meine liegt ja noch bei DHL im Paketzentrum seit Montag...


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Geht klar
> An welcher(en) Karte(n) hast du denn interesse ?



Am meisten an der EVGA Hybrid, die würde in meinem Case am ehesten Sinn machen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ein Foto.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Am meisten an der EVGA Hybrid, die würde in meinem Case am ehesten Sinn machen.



Haste recht. 
Wenn du bereit bist die auch mal zurück zu schicken wenn die Pumpe gluckert, dann machst du mit der nix falsch


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte erst noch warten, bis es Erkenntnisse zur Lüfterregelung gibt.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2015)

Ohhh yaaaa wie schön die ASUS ist. Hast du noch paar Nacktbilder von der Platine? WLP erneuert?
*Schatz bringste bitte mal Papiertücher?*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ohhh yaaaa wie schön die ASUS ist. Hast du noch paar Nacktbilder von der Platine? WLP erneuert?
> *Schatz bringste bitte mal Papiertücher?*



Made my day


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2015)

Schau mal unten die dicken Hitzerohre an. *Schön Nutella drauf und ab geht die post* XD


----------



## JayR91 (16. Juli 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Aaaaalso,
> ich habe heute meine zweite MSI erhalten, da die erste ja defekt war.
> 
> Kurz und knapp, in The Witcher 3:
> ...


100% Pt sind bei der MSI 275 Watt und 109% 300Watt


----------



## Sammy_Fable (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei 2x 8 Pin PCIe sollte das nicht das Problem sein.
> 
> Aber letztendlich ist es immer Banane. Setzt du ein Bios Mod ein und schaltest das Power Limit ab, zieht die Karte, was sie braucht. Das kann dann auch mal über 400 Watt sein und damit außerhalb der Spezifikationen.



Dafür haben ses aber diesmal auch bei ner Nvidia GPU geschafft, dass 2 der 5 Heatpipes nicht auf der GPU direkt aufliegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Dafür haben ses aber diesmal auch bei ner Nvidia GPU geschafft, dass 2 der 5 Heatpipes nicht auf der GPU direkt aufliegen. [emoji38]


war ja eig nur ne frage der zeit bis es auch dibersten nv karten trift mit den heatpipe problem xD optimaler wärmeübergang...ja fürn ar... sag ich da nur


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde echt interessieren, wie man auf sowas kommen kann.
> Als ob einer hier alles nachplappern würde, was ein Hersteller von sich gibt.
> Apple mal ausgenommen.



warum nicht,das weist du(wir) ja nicht weil du die Person nicht siehst
für Geld(Hardware) würden einige es auch machen.
ich persönlich bevorzuge evga gpu,mb,nt,maus bin ich jetzt von evga gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> ich persönlich bevorzuge evga gpu,mb,nt,maus bin ich jetzt von evga gekauft?



Ich würde versuchen einen Sponsor Vertrag zu kriegen.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Deswegen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ganz wichtig fresse halten.


Danke, das du mir gleichzeitig soviel Fachkompetenz sowie Intelligenz unterstellst. Jetzt kann ich wegen dir nicht mehr schlafen Wenn man keinen Anstand hat, sollte man am besten ganz den Mund halten. Das andere Wort dafür benutze ich jetzt mal bewusst nicht...

Deine Reaktion und deine sicher ganz lieb gemeinten Aussagen in Bezug auf meinen Post beweist mir nur eines. Wir bewegen uns anscheinend auf ganz unterschiedlichem geistigen Niveau und wenn du keine Kritik an deiner Verhaltensweise aushalten kannst. Nicht mein Bier. Trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend...

Gruß


----------



## bisonigor (16. Juli 2015)

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Ich kann die GPU-Spannung nur auf 1.187, 1.212 und 1.230 einstellen, sind die im BIOS festgelegt?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

So Zotac Amp Extreme eingebaut und sowas von enttäuscht.
Die Karte boostet zwar bis auf 1417MHz, aber das war es auch was toll ist.
Richtig schönes Spulenfiepen, Kommentar von meiner Frau "Alter Schwede, ist das laut".
Vorteil, die Lüfter sind unter Last so laut, dass man das Fiepen nicht mehr hört.
Die 0,8 sone im Gamestartest sind ein Witz, das sind locker 4 und mehr.
Die Suche geht also weiter.

Edit:
Zum Abschluss noch der obligatorische Firestrikedurchlauf.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2


----------



## daniel82a (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So Zotac Amp Extreme eingebaut und sowas von enttäuscht.
> Die 0,8 sone im Gamestartest sind ein Witz, das sind locker 4 und mehr.
> .


 Das ist natürlich frustrierend. Zusammenfassen kann man wirklich langsam sagen, egal welchen Hersteller man auch wählt, 50/50 Chance eine brauchbare zu erhalten. Da vergeht einen fast die Lust sich eine zu holen.. Die Lautsärke hat mich eh gewundert bei Gamestar, da die Karte ja bei Guru alles andere als leise war im Test.


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So Zotac Amp Extreme eingebaut und sowas von enttäuscht.
> Die Karte boostet zwar bis auf 1417MHz, aber das war es auch was toll ist.
> Richtig schönes Spulenfiepen, Kommentar von meiner Frau "Alter Schwede, ist das laut".
> Vorteil, die Lüfter sind unter Last so laut, dass man das Fiepen nicht mehr hört.
> ...



Komisch, meine ist wirklich leise und hat kein Fiepen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, entweder haben die sich bei der Gamestar vertippt oder der Test ist Grütze.

@Ikarius:
Bei wieviel % laufen deine Lüfter?


----------



## LMarini (16. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich frustrierend. Zusammenfassen kann man wirklich langsam sagen, egal welchen Hersteller man auch wählt, 50/50 Chance eine brauchbare zu erhalten.



Und das bei Karten die über 700€ kosten.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, entweder haben die sich bei der Gamestar vertippt oder der Test ist Grütze.


War die Gamestar in Sachen Hardware nicht eh immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen Wenn deine Karte unter Stress wirklich so laut ist, wären das zum Test der GS Welten...

Gruß


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, entweder haben die sich bei der Gamestar vertippt oder der Test ist Grütze.
> 
> @Ikarius:
> Bei wieviel % laufen deine Lüfter?



45% wenn es eine Weile gelaufen ist. Temperatur überschreitet nie 68 Grad. FÜr mich ist die Karte nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Sonst habe die Werte der GameStar einigermassen gepasst, aber das geht mal garnicht.
Bei mir laufen die mit 69% und bei ca. 71°C.


----------



## Kusarr (16. Juli 2015)

danke JoM79, jetz sin nur noch die Asus Strix und die Palit Super Jetstream im Rennen 

Jetz brauch ich nur noch n Lautstärketest mit beiden Karten und ich bestell meine


----------



## bisonigor (16. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch. Ich kann die GPU-Spannung nur auf 1.187, 1.212 und 1.230 einstellen, sind die im BIOS festgelegt?


 Hat sich erledigt 
GTX 9x0 Bios modden und übertakten - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Ok jetzt machst du mir Angst JoM79, morgen kommt meine Zotac... Hoffentlich eine gute 

Ich sehe es noch kommen am ende baue ich mir doch schon jetzt eine Wasserkühlung 

Wobei ich wohl eher die Palit nochmal probieren werde, wäre der Lüfterfehler nicht wäre die die beste Karte die ich jemals hatte.


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

So ich habe mir heute direkt aus dem Laden die Gigabyte G1 geholt und muss sagen im direkten vergleich merkt man auf jedenfall was das custom PCB mit der höheren Leistungsaufnahme ausmacht. Ich kann direkt auf 1480Mhz im Witcher 3 takten ohne irgendwas mit der Spannung oder den PT zu erhöhen. Selbst bei 1480Mhz wird das Powertarget nichtmal zu 100% ausgefüllt und man hat bis 120% offen. Dafür ist sie wie schon viele geschrieben haben etwas lauter. Wer garnicht übertakten möchte muss sich aber von dem Referenzdesign auch nicht bleden lassen. Meine Palit hatte @stock einen höheren Takt als die G1. Die G1 ist aber in Sachen overclocking weit vor der Palit.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> So ich habe mir heute direkt aus dem Laden die Gigabyte G1 geholt und muss sagen im direkten vergleich merkt man auf jedenfall was das custom PCB mit der höheren Leistungsaufnahme ausmacht. Ich kann direkt auf 1480Mhz im Witcher 3 takten ohne irgendwas mit der Spannung oder den PT zu erhöhen. Selbst bei 1480Mhz wird das Powertarget nichtmal zu 100% ausgefüllt und man hat bis 120% offen. Dafür ist sie wie schon viele geschrieben haben etwas lauter. Wer garnicht übertakten möchte muss sich aber von dem Referenzdesign auch nicht bleden lassen. Meine Palit hatte @stock einen höheren Takt als die G1. Die G1 ist aber in Sachen overclocking weit vor der Palit.


Die Giga G1 hat ja auch laut der PCGH-Print noch ordentlich Luft nach oben in Sachen Temp (glaube es waren um die 66°C). Da bleibt genügend Spielraum für ne manuelle Beruhigung des Lüfters Zudem ist ja ein neues/stilleres Bios seit kurzem für die Karte verfügbar...

Gruß


----------



## DummBazz (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> *Die Giga G1 hat ja auch laut der PCGH-Print noch ordentlich Luft nach oben in Sachen Temp (glaube es waren um die 66°C)*. Da bleibt genügend Spielraum für ne manuelle Beruhigung des Lüfters Zudem ist ja ein neues/stilleres Bios seit kurzem für die Karte verfügbar...
> 
> Gruß


wie ist das denn gemeint,lüfter manuell einstellen?ich kenne den test nicht


----------



## daniel82a (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ok jetzt machst du mir Angst JoM79, morgen kommt meine Zotac... Hoffentlich eine gute



Ich war jetzt mit meiner Entscheidung eigentlich auch schon bei der Zotac, bin gespannt was du morgen berichtest.


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sonst habe die Werte der GameStar einigermassen gepasst, aber das geht mal garnicht.
> Bei mir laufen die mit 69% und bei ca. 71°C.



Ja bei 69% sind meine Lüfter aber auch sehr laut.(gerade mal manuell hochgepusht) So g1 style.  Aber meine Karte kommt da nie hin. Was für ein Gehäuse hast du? Meine ist in einem Coolstermaster 690 III mit 4 Lüftern (1 vorne, einer hinten, 2 oben)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> danke JoM79, jetz sin nur noch die Asus Strix und die Palit Super Jetstream im Rennen
> 
> Jetz brauch ich nur noch n Lautstärketest mit beiden Karten und ich bestell meine


Du holst dir eine Strix und ich eine Palit, dann entscheiden wir welche mehr Sinn macht für 3440x1440p mit anschliessenden DSR bei 7440x3240p


----------



## Fischer995 (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,
nach einer langen pause melde ich mich hier mal zurück da ich mir jetzt auch so ein 980 ti Prachtexemplar zugelegt habe.
Sie schimpft sich Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream.
Ich bin mehr als begeister von dieser Karte. Bin ja von meiner heißgeliebten gtx 580 3GB auf diese wegen hohen alters und zu wenig Leistung umgestiegen ( für heutige Verhältnisse).
Sie ist mindestens genauso leise wie meine 580 mit dem EKL Peter Kühler wenn nich sogar leiser. 
Max Temp. unter Furmark sind 70°C bei einer raumtemperatur von 27°C und die lüfter laufen bei gerade mal 40% sprich ca 880 rpm. Obwohl mein PC nur von Be quiet silent wings gelüftet wird die alle seeeehr gedrosselt sind und so gut wie keinen hörbaren Lärm verursachen, hört man die GTX 980 ti auch bei Furmark nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus (das lauteste ist bei mir mein Thermalright silver arrow SBe und der ist auch gedrosselt und fast unhörbar).
Die Leistung ist natürlich brachial vor allem bei meinem umstieg. Wie wenn ich meine alte fast als tripple SLI hätte gefühlt. FPS zahlen sprechen für sich z.B. in Crysis 3 usw. ( natürlich ist mein Leistungssprung sehr groß und andere User die von einer neuern gen. auf diese hier umsteigen empfinden das evtl. anders).
Gekostet hat das gute Stück 715€ aber mMn hat sich das vollkommen gelohnt. Im idle ist die Karte jetzt im Moment bei ca 40°C bei deaktivierten Lüftern( sehr cooles feature finde ich).
Hoffe ich konnte ein paar Usern paar Erfahrungswerte mit auf den Weg geben


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ja bei 69% sind meine Lüfter aber auch sehr laut.(gerade mal manuell hochgepusht) So g1 style.  Aber meine Karte kommt da nie hin. Was für ein Gehäuse hast du? Meine ist in einem Coolstermaster 690 III mit 4 Lüftern (1 vorne, einer hinten, 2 oben)


Corsair Air 540, bestückt mit Noctua S12A FLX 3x vorne rein, 1x hinten 2xoben raus.
Zum Testen ist das Gehäuse aber die ganze Zeit offen.
An der Kühlung kann es auch nicht liegen, die Palit und vor allem die Inno waren da wesentlich leiser.


----------



## Ikarius (16. Juli 2015)

Deine Karte ist halt laut, weil aus unerfindlichen Gründen die Lüfter 20% höher drehen, als bei mir.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> wie ist das denn gemeint,lüfter manuell einstellen?ich kenne den test nicht


Gönn dir die aktuelle PCGH-Print Und per Tool (MSI Afterburner) kannst du der Graka ne eigene Lüfterkurve verpassen oder den Lüfter gar manuell auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl einstellen. Beispiel: die Giga dreht ab Werk mit 60% und wird 66°C warm. Ist jedoch so zu laut für einige. Mit dem Afterburner kannst du auf 40% verringern und dabei etwas höhere Temps in Kauf nehmen. Ergebnis, die Bildschubse wird teils deutlich ruhiger ohne das die Karte überhitzt.

Jetzt soweit verstanden

Gruß


----------



## Snowhack (16. Juli 2015)

Sehr geehrter Herr S.

wir Sie ja bei Ihrer Bestellung gesehen haben, ist dieses eine streng limitierte Grafikkarte mit Gravur. Leider haben wir von Ihnen noch keinen Gravierungswunsch erhalten. Bitte teilen Sie uns umgehend diesen Wunsch bis zu 25 Zeichen mit. Falls wir bis zum Ende der Woche nichts gehört haben, werden Sie die Karte leider ohne Gravur erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nils Ludenia
Vertrieb
-----------------------------------------------------



Oh das liest  sich echt gut . Streng limitiert


----------



## SimRacer925 (16. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr S.
> 
> wir Sie ja bei Ihrer Bestellung gesehen haben, ist dieses eine streng limitierte Grafikkarte mit Gravur. Leider haben wir von Ihnen noch keinen Gravierungswunsch erhalten. Bitte teilen Sie uns umgehend diesen Wunsch bis zu 25 Zeichen mit. Falls wir bis zum Ende der Woche nichts gehört haben, werden Sie die Karte leider ohne Gravur erhalten.
> 
> ...



Ja mit Gravur kannst aber 4 Wochen warten, das der Nachteil^^


----------



## Snowhack (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend...
> 
> Gruß



Danke wünsche ich dir auch.


----------



## Snowhack (16. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ja mit Gravur kannst aber 4 Wochen warten, das der Nachteil^^




Ne mir wurde Garantie nächsten Dienstag habe ich sie (bis zu überlesen ?)


----------



## parad0xr (16. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Giga G1 hat ja auch laut der PCGH-Print noch ordentlich Luft nach oben in Sachen Temp (glaube es waren um die 66°C). Da bleibt genügend Spielraum für ne manuelle Beruhigung des Lüfters Zudem ist ja ein neues/stilleres Bios seit kurzem für die Karte verfügbar...
> Gruß



Ja ich bin grade am Übertakten und Benchen und bin überrascht wie gut die G1 geht. Leider hab ich nur ein ASIC von 67% aber das passt schon. Bin schon jenseits der 1500Mhz und komme dem Powertarget von 100 immernoch nicht nahe. Irgendwie bin ich ein bisschen verwundert. Temperaturen sind sogar unter dem Palitniveau aber wie bereits gesagt dafür Lauter. Mich persönlich stört es nicht da ich immer mit Kopfhörer Spiele und wenn nicht Musik höre. Empfinden ist unterschiedlich aber soooooo Laut finde ich sie nun auch wieder nicht, man kann das auch übertreiben. Zumal wenn ich ruhe haben will ich einfach alle Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse ausstelle und die Grakalüfter bleiben auch stehen. Also ich brauch beim Gaming kein Flüsterleisepc.

Sagt mal ich habe in Firestrike manchmal den Fall das er die Spannung leicht runtersetzt um 0,01V und damit die Taktrate um ca 10Mhz fällt. Mir geht es nicht um den Verlust der 10Mhz aber ich verstehe nicht so ganz WIESO er das tut. Temperaturen sind Max 70C° der Powertarget kommt nicht mal über 95, meistens um die 90. Ich dachte immer PT und TT sind die einzigen Limitierungen warum er die Spannung/Takt runterschraubt? Es ist auch immer bei dem selben Szenen kann es sein das es mit dem Benchmark zusammenhängt?


----------



## Snowhack (16. Juli 2015)

Mit der. G1 hab ich bis zu 1557mhz stabil gepackt, ist eine gute Karte.

Die Temperatur passen auch bei dir.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> nach einer langen pause melde ich mich hier mal zurück da ich mir jetzt auch so ein 980 ti Prachtexemplar zugelegt habe.
> Sie schimpft sich Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream.
> Ich bin mehr als begeister von dieser Karte. Bin ja von meiner heißgeliebten gtx 580 3GB auf diese wegen hohen alters und zu wenig Leistung umgestiegen ( für heutige Verhältnisse).
> ...



70 Grad bei nur 40%  meine wird 70 Grad warm bei 70% und mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich sehr gut belüftet (oc obwohl selbst bei normalen Taktraten Sie wärmer als 70 Grad wird). Hast du die Palit übertaktet?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> 70 Grad bei nur 40%  meine wird 70 Grad warm bei 70% und mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich sehr gut belüftet (oc obwohl selbst bei normalen Taktraten Sie wärmer als 70 Grad wird). Hast du die Palit übertaktet?



Das ist eindeutig zu warm, was hast du denn für eine Zimmertemperatur ?


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Naja so 25 Grad. Finde aber eigentlich die Temps echt gut bei so einer brutalen Karte. Sie läuft ja auch OC mit ein Power Target von 110%.  Wenn ich sie mit der normalen Lüftersteurrung betreibe ist sie so bei 75-78 Grad glaube (habs nur einmal getestet  )


Edit: also wenn ich alle auf standard lasse wird Sie bei 40% knapp 80 Grad warm.


----------



## Fischer995 (16. Juli 2015)

kann dir gerne mal nen screen von furmark zeigen. Ich denke auch das bei dir irgendwas nicht so ganz glatt läuft


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Bei mir läuft die bei den selben Einstellungen und 40% Lüfter nach 30min Heaven ~69°C
Furmark 73°C (war aber ne andere Lüftersteuerung dürfte aber nicht so viel höher gelegen haben), 24,7°C Raumtemp


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die bei den selben Einstellungen und 40% Lüfter nach 30min Heaven ~69°C
> Furmark 73°C, 24,7°C Raumtemp



Wenn ich alles auf Standard setzte wird die Karte max 73 Grad warm bei 57% (empfinde ich immer noch als leise). Kann es daran liegen das ich die normale Jetstream habe und ihr die super Jetstream? Mein ISAC oder wie das heißt ist bei knapp 75%. 

@ Fischer: das wäre ganz lieb von dir! 

War eigentlich bis jetzt super zufrieden aber vlt ist bei mir auch nur die WLP etwas zu dick/dünn aufgetragen 


*Edit: *schaut mal hier im Test da wird die Karte 72 Grad warm bei 52% Lüfterspeed (wahrscheinlich im offenen Testsystem). Kommt also ca auf meine Werte.

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Review - Graphics Card Temperatures


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Kann alles sein  
Habe die Karte leider nicht mehr eingebaut, (da ich ja Lüfterrattern hab ) sonnst würde ich die mehr Daten geben.

Ok, seltsam... Wenn das alles im Ramen ist, ist es ja gut. Die Temps sind ja nicht bedenklich aber über dem was ich erfahren habe.
Aber da spielen ja viele Faktoren mit rein, von daher...


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kann alles sein
> Habe die Karte leider nicht mehr eingebaut, (da ich ja Lüfterrattern hab ) sonnst würde ich die mehr Daten geben.
> 
> Ok, seltsam... Wenn das alles im Ramen ist, ist es ja gut. Die Temps sind ja nicht bedenklich aber über dem was ich erfahren habe.
> Aber da spielen ja viele Faktoren mit rein, von daher...



Kann alles sein dennoch interessant wie unterschiedlich das gleiche Modell sein kann ^^ Das mit dem Lüfterratern tut mir leid


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Kann alles sein dennoch interessant wie unterschiedlich das gleiche Modell sein kann ^^ Das mit dem Lüfterratern tut mir leid



Naja ich habe ne Zotac AMP! Extreme für 699€ bekommen... Bezweifle/befürchte aber das die an die Palit rannkommt. Habe bei nicht gefallen auch gleich Umtausch ausgemacht, dann gebe ich der Palit nochmal eine Chance 
Aber ich bin eigentlich optimistisch, lediglich JoM79 hat mich mit seinen Erfahrungen verunsichert...


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ne Zotac AMP! Extreme für 699€ bekommen... Bezweifle/befürchte aber das die an die Palit rannkommt. Habe bei nicht gefallen auch gleich Umtausch ausgemacht, dann gebe ich der Palit nochmal eine Chance
> Aber ich bin eigentlich optimistisch, lediglich JoM79 hat mich mit seinen Erfahrungen verunsichert...



Ich drück dir die Daumen das du eine gute erwischt  Habe von der AMP eigentlich gutes gelesen und die wirkt auch sehr hochwertig wie ich finde!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Danke


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ne Zotac AMP! Extreme für 699€ bekommen... Bezweifle/befürchte aber das die an die Palit rannkommt. Habe bei nicht gefallen auch gleich Umtausch ausgemacht, dann gebe ich der Palit nochmal eine Chance
> Aber ich bin eigentlich optimistisch, lediglich JoM79 hat mich mit seinen Erfahrungen verunsichert...



Ja, irgendwie habe ich zur Zeit Pech mit der 980ti.
Nervt gerade etwas.


----------



## Synner (16. Juli 2015)

Meine Evga +Sc+acx2.0 
im windows hab ich ca 34-40grad
Und im Game z.b GTA5 alles auf Ultra. 
So um die 55-65grad. Ist dass Ok? 

Habe noch nichts angefasst takt etc


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie habe ich zur Zeit Pech mit der 980ti.
> Nervt gerade etwas.



Ist bei mir ja auch nicht anders, wenn unsere Serie bestand hält, schicke ich meine Zotac auch noch zurück.... Wir haben bis jetzt die selben Karten retourniert


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwie habe ich zur Zeit Pech mit der 980ti.
> Nervt gerade etwas.



Hatte ich bei der GTX970....Hab vier Anläufe gebraucht bis ich eine hatte ohne iwelche Macken  Halte durch^^


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

War zwischenzeitlich schon soweit, mit ein neues Netzteil zuzulegen.
Aber da die Palit beim Spulenfiepen ok war, kann es daran eigentlich nicht liegen.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei der GTX970....Hab vier Anläufe gebraucht bis ich eine hatte ohne iwelche Macken  Halte durch^^


Ist halt sehr nervig.
Die Inno X3 Airboss hätte nur nicht fiepen dürfen, weil ansonsten fand ich die sehr gut.


----------



## Palmdale (16. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ja auch nicht anders, wenn unsere Serie bestand hält, schicke ich meine Zotac auch noch zurück.... Wir haben bis jetzt die selben Karten retourniert



Wo gabs denn die Zotac für 699?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wo gabs denn die Zotac für 699?


Vom LKW gefallen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vom LKW gefallen



Verdammt ich bin aufgeflogen  
Ne die war von ner Sammelbestellung übrig und da es gewissen Personen"hust" -zu viel Geld- "hust" egal war und ich gerade von meiner ratternden Palit erzählte bekomme ich die Karte für 699€.
Vorteil,  bin mit besagter Person verschwägert... daher auch im Garantiefall kein Problem.

Die Karte müsste doch morgen kommen, wenn die heute relativ früh per DHL aus Frankfurt losgeschickt wurde ?

Edit: mein Zeitgefühl...


----------



## Gromir (16. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, meine Palit ist nun verbaut und am laufen.
Ist es normal, dass sie im Kombustor noch nicht mal mit dem StockBoost von 1241Mhz läuft?
Es schwankte da zw. 1037 und 1025 MHz. 
Ebenso hab ich gemeines Fiepen und Zirpen in Kombustor (unterer dreistelliger FPS-Bereich) und Firemark (hoher zweistelliger FPS-Bereich). Das sollte doch auch nicht sein.
Welche Programme benutzt ihr um zu überprüfen, ob ein OC stabil ist?


----------



## JonnyFaust (16. Juli 2015)

Valley, Heaven und am besten natürlich BF4. Kombuster kannst du in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Kombustor und Furmark bringen die Karten immer zum runtertakten. Ist normal. 
Zum Stabilitätstesten: BF4 SP Shanghai einmal durch , Heaven 2x durch, valley 2x durch <- nach jeweils 20 min Vorlaufszeit, Anno2070 Bäume anschauen für ~15 min, Firestrike (Extreme) jeweils einmal und dann ein Spiel meiner Wahl für so ungefähr eine Stunde.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Zum Stabilität testen ist BF4 sehr gut, aber auch Witcher 3 soll gut gehen.
Zum testen des Fiepens reicht eigentlich jedes Spiel oder Firestrike.
Gerade beim ersten Test im Firestrike hört man sehr gut ob die Karte fiept.

Edit:
So, nehme ich jetzt nochmal eine Inno von Caseking oder hol ich mir die 980 Kingpin?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. Juli 2015)

Was für eine Inno ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Die X3 Airboss wieder.
Die Lautstärke von der war echt genial.


----------



## LMarini (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Edit:
> So, nehme ich jetzt nochmal eine Inno von Caseking oder hol ich mir die 980 Kingpin?



Nimm die Kingpin. Die hat noch keiner


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die X3 Airboss wieder.
> Die Lautstärke von der war echt genial.



Drücke dir die daumen dass die nicht fiept


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Nimm die Kingpin. Die hat noch keiner


Ist aber "nur" ne 980, keine ti.


Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Drücke dir die daumen dass die nicht fiept


Muss mich erstmal entscheiden.
Entweder ti oder doch ne "normale" 980.


----------



## framekiller28 (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo allen,

Nach mehreren Tests mit meiner neuen G1 bin ich mittlerweile echt zu Frieden. Asic 76. 

Einzig und allein ist die Temperatur Entwicklung bis 80 Grad. 

Sollte ja nicht bedenklich sein. Nur viele hier haben trotz übertakten nur max 70 Grad. 

Case ist ein  Cosair Air 540 Cube mit 5 Lüfter 2 mal 140mm vorne 1er hinten 2 oben rauspustend. Alles Silent Wings. 

Lust Kurve hatte ich bei den Test nix. Leider habe ich Dachwohnung wo bis über 30 grad waren. Könnte es daran liegen? 

Und eine andere Frage...  Mir stürzt ständig der Bildschirm Treiber ab und stellt sich dann direkt wieder her, wobei die übertaktung von Msi After Burner und die angepasste Lüfterkurve dann nicht übernommen werden. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Vg


----------



## parad0xr (17. Juli 2015)

Treiberabsturz zeugt von Instabilität durchs übertakten. Hast du viel an der Spannung gemacht? Meine Benchmarks sind alle komplett ohne spannungserhöhung. Und ich hab auch um die 71 C. Hab bis eben noch gebecht und ne lüfterkurve gebastelt. Werde morgen diesbezüglich nochmal was schreiben.


----------



## framekiller28 (17. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Treiberabsturz zeugt von Instabilität durchs übertakten. Hast du viel an der Spannung gemacht? Meine Benchmarks sind alle komplett ohne spannungserhöhung. Und ich hab auch um die 71 C. Hab bis eben noch gebecht und ne lüfterkurve gebastelt. Werde morgen diesbezüglich nochmal was schreiben.




Der stürzte leider auch ohne übertaktung ab...  Hatte Msi  AB nur für Lüfter Kurve an. 

Teste ab Morgen das ganze mal mit den OC Guru


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Welche Treiberversion ? Chrome an ?


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage bzgl. Spulenfießen, meine fiept ganz leise bei Games wenn ich 144fps erreiche. Bei 120fps ist sie leise. Nur bei Heaven fiepßt sie lauter und dann auch bei unter 120 fps. Das war schon bei der 970 so. 
Daher meine Frage, fießen eure auch deutlicher (wenn auch nicht laut) bei Heaven?


----------



## framekiller28 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab 343.30 wenn das die richtige ist Habs grad Ned in Kopf  und lasse gerade 1500mhz Chip benchen 

Vlt lag es an Msi After Burner hab den nun mal neu installiert. Vielleicht passt es dann nun


----------



## framekiller28 (17. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Meine EVGA SC+ hat das heute dreimal bei FireStrike geschafft, mit Werks-OC.
> Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr.



Hm ja könnte am treiber liegen oder bei mir scheinbar am Msi AB. Hab den mal deinstalliert und bei der Deinstallation auf nein gedrückt damit alle vorherigen Einstellungen mit gelöscht wurden. Vlt. hatte ich da irgedwann  was komisch verstellt. Bis jetzt läuft alles super. Stabil bei 1515 MHz boost. Vorher immer abhenippel. 

Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Karte müsste doch morgen kommen, wenn die heute relativ früh per DHL aus Frankfurt losgeschickt wurde ?
> 
> Edit: mein Zeitgefühl...



Da wär ich mir nimmer so sicher. Mein Paket liegt seit Montag im Zielpaketzentrum, wird aber nicht zu mir ausgeliefert. Selbstabholung nicht möglich/erlaubt. DHL ist für mich vorerst gestorben, sollte ich die MSI jemals bekommen und noch eine dritte Karte bestellen. Das wird dann entweder DHL Express oder irgendein anderer Service, aber net die Lappen von DHL...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Kommt halt drauf an, wo das bearbeitet wird.
Kriege meine Pakete aus dem Zentrum in Rodgau und habe da keine Probleme.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Juli 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> Hi Leute, meine Palit ist nun verbaut und am laufen.
> Ist es normal, dass sie im Kombustor noch nicht mal mit dem StockBoost von 1241Mhz läuft?
> Es schwankte da zw. 1037 und 1025 MHz.
> Ebenso hab ich gemeines Fiepen und Zirpen in Kombustor (unterer dreistelliger FPS-Bereich) und Firemark (hoher zweistelliger FPS-Bereich). Das sollte doch auch nicht sein.
> Welche Programme benutzt ihr um zu überprüfen, ob ein OC stabil ist?



Künstliche Aufheiz-Tests sind nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei 

Wie bereits gesagt: Witcher 3, GTA V oder das aktuelle Assassins Creed. Ansonsten empfehlen sich noch Heaven und Valley, wobei ich schon festgestellt habe, dass Heaven oft stabil ist, wohingegen Witcher schon Grafikfehler ausspuckt  Generell ist der dritte Teil vom Hexer genial zum Testen, da das effiziente Textur-Streaming jede noch so instabile Einstellung an den Tag fördert - weshalb auch einige hier im Forum immer einen bestimmten Takt halten können, nur im Witcher eben nicht


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

So nach langen hin und her und hier mitlesen über die Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Karten,  hab ich für mich entschieden, den Service als Entscheidungsgrundlage zu nehmen.  Gerade die normale EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ bestellt. Die Preisdifferenz zur AMP Extreme wird dann vielleicht eher in einen Morpheus investiert. Jetzt nur noch hoffen, kein schlimmes Spulenfiepen zu erwischen, wenn ja dann kann ich ja mal den EVGA Service kennenlernen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

So mal gucken ob es mein Paket bis morgen zu mir schafft.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

Zur Inno Hybrid S gibt es auch noch keinen Test oder hat jemand etwas?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Soo, die Zotac ist da und noch bin ich unbeeindruckt  
Kann erst heute nachmittag testen aber die VRMs werden schonmal nicht vom Radi mitgekühlt... Wie schwer ist das denn bitte ?   -> Temp Messungen mit Sensor und IR Kommen dazu... Wärmebilder im Net sehen ja eig auch gut aus... Will mir jemand ne FLIR sponsern? 
Egal, mal sehen wie sich die Karte drannstellt aber im vergleich zur Palit ist die gar nicht sooo mega... Jedenfalls auf den ersten Blick... Kann sich ja noch ändern.

Edit: Ich habe gerade Temp Messequipment für über 8000€ da aber nicht eine billige Wärmebildkamera


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Test nicht, aber ich hatte sie hier und fand sie eigentlich sehr schön gemacht. Nur hatte meine einen Defekt am Lüfter, so dass ich da nicht viel rumtesten wollte/konnte.
> Die Pumpe war aber angenehm leise und fiepfrei.



Sagt mal hat einer hier kein totales Pech mit den 980Tis ?


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer hier kein totales Pech mit den 980Tis ?



Ja ist anscheinend wirklich Lotto spielen.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer hier kein totales Pech mit den 980Tis ?



Thresh und ich sind bisher recht zufrieden, glaube ich


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Test nicht, aber ich hatte sie hier und fand sie eigentlich sehr schön gemacht. Nur hatte meine einen Defekt am Lüfter, so dass ich da nicht viel rumtesten wollte/konnte.
> Die Pumpe war aber angenehm leise und fiepfrei.



Oha, das ist natürlich schade. Naja, momentan ist die Verfügbarkeit der wassergekühlten AiO´s eh nicht gegeben.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

Was wirst Du dafür verwenden?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Die Zotac ist kaum eingebaut schon hängt sie durch  ich muss mir so einen Abstandshalter besorgen...
Soo, erstmal der abstieg in Sachen ASIC ist gewaltig: von den 79,2% der Palit auf 69,4% der Zotac... Ich glaube die haben noch nicht das Memo bekommen, dass die nicht gut sind


----------



## parad0xr (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Zotac ist kaum eingebaut schon hängt sie durch  ich muss mir so einen Abstandshalter besorgen...



Teste mal durch das manuelle runterstellen der Lüfter ob sie wirklich schon bei 71C° oder etwas höher runtertaktet. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Teste mal durch das manuelle runterstellen der Lüfter ob sie wirklich schon bei 71C° oder etwas höher runtertaktet. Würde mich interessieren.



Mach ich heute Mittag/Abend bin in ner halben Stunde auf unbestimmte Zeit weg... Dann kann ich das aber gerne tun


----------



## Blackout27 (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Zotac ist kaum eingebaut schon hängt sie durch  ich muss mir so einen Abstandshalter besorgen...
> Soo, erstmal der abstieg in Sachen ASIC ist gewaltig: von den 79,2% der Palit auf 69,4% der Zotac... Ich glaube die haben noch nicht das Memo bekommen, dass die nicht gut sind



Ich drücke dir alles was ich habe damit du endlich mal ein gutes und fehlerfreies Modell erwischt *Daumen drück!*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Also erstmal: Spulenfiepen im Valley... D.h es liegt fast eindeutig an meinem Netzteil/ Mainboard ! Ist aber erträglich...
Bis jetzt macht die Karte einen soliden eindruck


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Zotac ist kaum eingebaut schon hängt sie durch  ich muss mir so einen Abstandshalter besorgen...
> Soo, erstmal der abstieg in Sachen ASIC ist gewaltig: von den 79,2% der Palit auf 69,4% der Zotac... Ich glaube die haben noch nicht das Memo bekommen, dass die nicht gut sind



Wie wärs mit Scythe SCYNW-1000 Ninja Wire CPU-KÃ?hler Stabilisierung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r ?

Btw, "Ihr Paket wurde in das Zielfahrzeug geladen" *froi*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Scythe SCYNW-1000 Ninja Wire CPU-KÃ?hler Stabilisierung: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r ?
> 
> Btw, "Ihr Paket wurde in das Zielfahrzeug geladen" *froi*



Sowas habe ich schon gebastelt  
Aber ich glaube den kauf ich, schaut gut aus


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Da das Ganze etwas halten soll (6 Jahre Garantie war mir wichtig), bin ich zum Kraken X41 mit G10 in schwarz gegangen. Dazu dann als Radi-Lüfter einen Noctua Industrial und auf der Karte einen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro zur SpaWa-Kühlung.



Belegt das dann in der Gesamtbreite wesentlich mehr als 2 Slots?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Die Lüfter rasseln bei hohen Drehzahlen... erwarte ich einfach zu viel von der Qualität dieser Karten 
Ich wäre für ein hersteller Design bei dem ich die Lüfter wechseln kann wie ich will... dann sag ich auch garnichts :/


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Thresh und ich sind bisher recht zufrieden, glaube ich



Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Meine Strix läuft hervorragend.
Allerdings spiele ich aktuell auch nichts, weil ich nichts sehen kann. 
Ich kann die Strix also gar nicht nutzen.


----------



## defPlaya (17. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Thresh und ich sind bisher recht zufrieden, glaube ich


Bei mir ist auch alles 100%ig


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Also ich werde die Zotac behalten die Karte ist ganz gut 
Die Lüfter werden so geregelt, dass sie nciht über 60% kommen und wenn einer kaputtgeht darf sich Zotac darum kümmern.... Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf die 980Tis 


Edit: Nach kurzen OC versuchen scheint die Karte sich genau so gut übertakten zu lassen wie meine Palit... Erreiche ungefähr die selben Taktraten.
Wohlgemerkt bei annähernd gleicher Spannung... Soviel zum Thema ASIC ^^

Edit2: Hatet mich soviel ihr wollt, aber die Palit ist besser ! Nuancen! Wirklich nur Nuancen aber wenn man das Custom PCB außer Acht lässt spricht mehr für die Palit.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

@Moon_Knight

Meinst des passt in mein Sugo (siehe Signatur)?


----------



## JayR91 (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer hier kein totales Pech mit den 980Tis ?



Ich bin sehr zufrieden, kein Spulenfiepen unter 200 FPS, OC bis 1480/2000 und unter Wakü knack ich bestimmt noch die 1500! (erste Karte)
Bin auch teilweise im englischen Forum unterwegs und da sind die Leute sehr zufrieden mit der MSI! Dort gabs teilweise ASIC Werte von 83%+


----------



## Lori78 (17. Juli 2015)

So, habe mir nun eine zweite EVGA Hybrid bestellt, der Händler soll am Montag eine Lieferung bekommen. Sofern das stimmt, wird sie sofort an mich verschickt. Also wieder warten.


----------



## Ikarius (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Also ich werde die Zotac behalten die Karte ist ganz gut
> Die Lüfter werden so geregelt, dass sie nciht über 60% kommen und wenn einer kaputtgeht darf sich Zotac darum kümmern.... Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf die 980Tis
> 
> 
> ...



Auf wieviel boostet deine out of the box?


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

So habe eben meine Asus gtx 980 ti strixx bekommen und eingebaut!

Erste kurze Ergebnisse:
GPU:1190Mhz (Boost 1395)
Temps bei Zimmertemperatur 27Grad: 76Grad (allerdings nur bei kurzem Tests)

3Dmark: Firestrike 15494 Punkte
3Dmark11: Performance 19698 Punkte

Die Lautstärke der Lüfter bei Vollast ist gut, man höhrt sie zwar aber es ist eher ein angenehmes Rauschen.

Was mache ich als nächstes:
1.) Wärmeleidpaste tauschen (Gelid Extreme)
2.) Umbau auf den Raijintek Morpheus den ich noch von meiner Asus gtx 780 liegen habe.

Mal schaun ob der Morpheus kompatibel ist

Edit: Der 3Dmark Firestrike Score kommt mir doch ein bischen wenig vor, andere 980 ti liegen da eher bei 17000 Punkte oder??


----------



## Ikarius (17. Juli 2015)

graphics score?


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> graphics score?



Beim 3Dmark Firestrike :19570 Punkte


----------



## Ikarius (17. Juli 2015)

Ist ein guter Wert. Meine Zotac macht so um die 19800. Passt also. Kombiniert mache ich im Firestrike unter 15k, liegt halt an meiner CPU.


----------



## defPlaya (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Also ich werde die Zotac behalten die Karte ist ganz gut
> Die Lüfter werden so geregelt, dass sie nciht über 60% kommen und wenn einer kaputtgeht darf sich Zotac darum kümmern.... Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf die 980Tis
> 
> 
> ...



Naja meine Karte hat einen ASIC vo 81% und diese lässt sich auch nicht besser übertaktet als die anderen.  Nur Kühler ist sie vielleicht. Aber gut zu wissen, dass die Palit auch bei solche Karten perfekt mithalten kann. 

Edit: Ich glaube, dass der einzige Vorteil vom Custom PCB der ist, dass man durch das PT den Boost stabiler halten kann.  Meiner schwangt schon sehr zwischen 1420 und 1508 MHZ.  Das wird du wohl  ei deiner Zotac nicht haben oder?


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ist ein guter Wert. Meine Zotac macht so um die 19800. Passt also.



Wie ist denn dein Gesamtscore??


----------



## Atent123 (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer hier kein totales Pech mit den 980Tis ?



Ich.
Mein Pech ist nur das das herumgebooste nervt und ich immer noch kein richtiges non Boost Bios hinbekomme.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juli 2015)

Meine Ref läuft auch ohne Fehl und Tadel. Mit 48% Lü hält sie sich bei 79°C. Rauschen ja, da unterm Tisch aber nicht aufdringlich.
Lautsprecher sind laut genug. Will sie, wenn ich bessere Klebepads habe wieder unter den mMorpheus machen.
Kein klackern, fiepen, schnarren. Und sie hat 200 MHz Boost mehr, als versprochen. Ist übrigens die 9. Karte in 10 Jahren, die keine Macken hat.
Ach ja, der Boost liegt dann auch stabil an, kein gezipfele wie bei meiner 290X.

wenn ich das 3DMark Ranking hier sehe, dann ist meine Karte ausreichend
Fire Strike Rang 8; Cloud Gate Rang 19; FirestrikeExtreme Rang 4; Firestrike ultra Rang 3; Skydiver Rang 5 Bei den Singles.


----------



## Ikarius (17. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein Gesamtscore??



14400.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO

Gerade nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Graphcisscore variert ein bischen. Beim letzten mal war er bei 19800 naja, aber passt schon.

(aber halt out of the Box. Hab nix übertaktet.)


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nach diesem Bild zu urteilen und wenn du keine PCI-E Karte zusätzlich verwendest, kann ich dir ein definitives "Ja" zusagen.



Hä? Wo taucht das Bild denn bitte auf? 

Das war mein Fortress, nun hab ich aber ein kleines Sugo.


----------



## CL90 (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Lüfter einer Karte durch einen Wasserkühler ersetzt wird, hat man dann mehr platz im Powertarget? oder wird der lüfter gänzlich unabhängig versorgt?


----------



## JayR91 (17. Juli 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter einer Karte durch einen Wasserkühler ersetzt wird, hat man dann mehr platz im Powertarget? oder wird der lüfter gänzlich unabhängig versorgt?



DIe lüfter sind vielleicht bei 5Watt Verbrauch vielleicht 10 aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> 14400.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230 v3,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H87-PRO
> 
> ...




Gerade nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Graphcisscore variert ein bischen. Beim letzten mal war er bei 19800 naja, aber passt schon.

Wundere  mich nur da hier beim Ranglistenbenchmark von Softy 3DMark Firestrike  zwei 980 ti sind die auf ca 17800 Punkte Gesamt kommen und die sind auf  1495 Boost übertacktet also ca 100Mhz mehr als meine aber gut 2000  Punkte mehr hmmm...
Der Prozi von denen läüft auch mit 4,4Ghz genau  wie meiner, bei denen ist es zwar ein 5820K aber das macht beim Bench  jetzt glaube ich nicht 2000 Punkte aus.


----------



## JayR91 (17. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal durchlaufen lassen. Graphcisscore variert ein bischen. Beim letzten mal war er bei 19800 naja, aber passt schon.
> 
> Wundere  mich nur da hier beim Ranglistenbenchmark von Softy 3DMark Firestrike  zwei 980 ti sind die auf ca 17800 Punkte Gesamt kommen und die sind auf  1495 Boost übertacktet also ca 100Mhz mehr als meine aber gut 2000  Punkte mehr hmmm...
> Der Prozi von denen läüft auch mit 4,4Ghz genau  wie meiner, bei denen ist es zwar ein 5820K aber das macht beim Bench  jetzt glaube ich nicht 2000 Punkte aus.


Ah doch der CPU macht das aus. Und 100Mhz sind eine ganze menge.


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ah doch der CPU macht das aus. Und 100Mhz sind eine ganze menge.



Ok, ich werde dann mal schaun wenn der Morpheus drauf ist, das ich noch 100Mhz drauf kriege sollte dann denoch kühl genug bleiben mit dem Morpheus


----------



## JayR91 (17. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde dann mal schaun wenn der Morpheus drauf ist, das ich noch 100Mhz drauf kriege sollte dann denoch kühl genug bleiben mit dem Morpheus



Und vergiss nicht, ich hab auf dem Memory noch +500Mhz, das macht auch ein paar Punkte noch plus.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

OMG, da tauchen noch mehr Bilder von mir auf, wenn man das googelt !!!

Puuuuuh, ob das passt............da bin ich mir echt unsicher


----------



## parad0xr (17. Juli 2015)

So, ich bin auch mit meinen Bechmarks meiner G1 jetzt durch. Habe sie komplett ohne Spannung übertaktet da ich dann 24/7 keine Spannungserhöhung und Stabile  Werte haben wollte.
Firestrike Ergebnis sieht ganz gut aus. Und auch mein Aktuelles Hauptspiel Witcher3 läuft bestens auf 1440p und  4K. Absolut zufrieden.
Firestrike war  mit 1500Mhz Boost und Witcher 1480. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch die Lüfterkurve anpassen dann perfekt^^.

Ultra Preset, Hairworks off
2160p 
1440p


----------



## SlapJack (17. Juli 2015)

Langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr so recht was ich nehmen soll. Am verlockensten klingt echt die EVGA Hybrid aber die kriegt man halt irgendwie nirgendwo. Graußam! War schon kurz davor die Zotac zu holen aber scheint ja auch net so dolle zu sein (zumindest die eine nicht) Dann gibts die Palit die gut klang und nun reihenweise schon die Lüfter hops gegangen sind.... und in der Ecke wartet der neue 4k Monitor der ohne ne neue Graka nicht läuft... 

Naja sind ja noch 4-5 tage Zeit bis ich bestellen will. Vielleicht geschehen ja noch wunder  

Bin auf jedenfall schon auf den 3. Zotac bericht gespannt. 

Der Selbstumbau von Moon_Knight klingt war auch interessant aber nachdem ich das Video angeschaut hab bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob ich mich da dran wagen soll.

Was mich aber am meisten Nervt ist die bescheidene Verfügbarkeit einiger Karten. Ich bin echt Platt das die Hersteller so Lieferengpässe haben, zumal es ja schon ne ziemlich teure Grafikkarte ist Oo


----------



## baneas (17. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr so recht was ich nehmen soll. Am verlockensten klingt echt die EVGA Hybrid aber die kriegt man halt irgendwie nirgendwo. Graußam! War schon kurz davor die Zotac zu holen aber scheint ja auch net so dolle zu sein (zumindest die eine nicht) Dann gibts die Palit die gut klang und nun reihenweise schon die Lüfter hops gegangen sind.... und in der Ecke wartet der neue 4k Monitor der ohne ne neue Graka nicht läuft...
> 
> Naja sind ja noch 4-5 tage Zeit bis ich bestellen will. Vielleicht geschehen ja noch wunder
> 
> ...



Mach dich nicht Verrückt , du musst bedenken die Leute die keine Probleme haben schreiben auch nicht in einem Forum das sie keine haben sondern eher welche die eine hatten.
Im großen und ganzen nehmen alle Modelle sich nix es kommt eher auf die Güte des Chips an und das ist Zufall egal welcher Hersteller


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juli 2015)

@Moon_Knight  ich kann noch warten und freue mich auf Feedback. Gern auch per PN, damit das hier nicht unter geht.​


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

baneas schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht Verrückt , du musst bedenken die Leute die keine Probleme haben schreiben auch nicht in einem Forum das sie keine haben sondern eher welche die eine hatten.
> Im großen und ganzen nehmen alle Modelle sich nix es kommt eher auf die Güte des Chips an und das ist Zufall egal welcher Hersteller



Ich schreib auch und hab keine Probleme mit meiner Karte.


----------



## Cafry (17. Juli 2015)

Hey Leude,

kurze Frage:

Gibt es für die 980 ti (Referenz) nur Wasserkühler, die eigentlich für die Titan X sind und entsprechend deren Schriftzug aufweisen ?

Mich stört dat irgendwie, steht was drauf, wat net drin ist 

Möchte meine 2 demnächst unter Wasser setzen, aber weiß net welche Kühler ich mir holen soll.

Grüße + Dank

Cafry


----------



## SlapJack (17. Juli 2015)

Das Feedback ist ja da, nur teilweise leider wohl mit erheblichen Streungen.

Bisher war meine Topliste

1. EVGA Hybrid
2. Inno Hybrid
3. Zotac Amp Extreme
4. Palit Super Jetstream
5. G1 Gaming
6. Asus Strix

Aufgrund der Rückmeldungen hier und den Tests die man so findet. Bei der Palit krieg ich aber bissl Sorgenfalten wenn ich jetzt schon höre das bei 4 oder 5 Leuten hier die Lüfter ab ner gewissen Drehzahl anfangen zu Rattern. Die beiden Hybride sind nicht bzw. kaum lieferbar weshalb es die Zotac werden sollte da die mit guter Leistung kommt und bisher ohne Fiepen oder Sonstige Probleme. Aber mal schauen was die kommenden Berichte so von sich geben. Ich will halt eigentlich mit die Umtauscherei Sparen (nicht falsch verstehen). Ich meine wenn die Karte mich nicht zufriedenstellt geht sie zurück da kenn ich nix. Aber mir wärs natürlich am Liebsten gleich beim ersten mal nen Treffer zu landen.  

Naja die Karte soll halt nächste woche am Freitag da sein. Bis dahin sinds noch ein paar tage. Mal schauen was noch so berichtet wird.  Auf jedenfall super das hier (meist) fleißig über die Grakas und deren Probleme oder eben nicht  berichtet wird


----------



## pascha953 (17. Juli 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen was bei mir los ist??

Alle Games Laufen auf max mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440, mit OC von +100MHz und auch ohne außer bei Far Cry 4 stürzt der Grafiktreiber immer ab sowohl mit OC als auch ohne.

Selbst beim Surfen mit Google Chrome kommt es manchmal zu abstürzen.

Ist die Grafikkarte vielleicht kaputt? 

6 Tage Zeit bleibt mir noch um von dem 14 Tätigen Rückgaberecht gebrauch zumachen


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

So habe bei meiner Asus 980 ti strixx mal den Kühler runtergenommen und den Raijintek Morpheus mal rangehalten, passt gut drauf nichts im weg man muss nur zwischen PCB und den Stehbolzen zum verschrauben des Kühlers noch kleine Unterlegscheiben zwischenlegen da dort etwas Luft ist damit sich beim anziehen der Schrauben nichts verzieht.

Allerdings habe ich ihn jetzt noch nicht verbaut da man die Kühlung der Spawas mit dem Originalkühler der strixx verbaut hat, anstatt auf dem PCB verschraubt.
Hatte jetzt zu Hause keine geigneten Kühlkörper die passen würden, so das ich mir da noch was überlegen muss


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was bei mir los ist??
> 
> Alle Games Laufen auf max mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440, mit OC von +100MHz und auch ohne außer bei Far Cry 4 stürzt der Grafiktreiber immer ab sowohl mit OC als auch ohne.
> 
> ...




Welchen Treber hast du drauf??
Versuch mal den 353.45 Hotfix Treiber von Nvidia, ich hatte vorher ähnliche Probleme so wie andere User hier auch, mit dem Hotfix waren bei mir alle Probs weg.
Probieren kostet ja nichts


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juli 2015)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was bei mir los ist??
> 
> Alle Games Laufen auf max mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440, mit OC von +100MHz und auch ohne außer bei Far Cry 4 stürzt der Grafiktreiber immer ab sowohl mit OC als auch ohne.



... da geht es mir besser, alle Games funktionieren, außer Far Cry4 das stürzt mit Display und "Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." ab.


----------



## HannesSolo (17. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da geht es mir besser, alle Games funktionieren, außer Far Cry4 das stürzt mit Display und "Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." ab.



Bei Far Cry4 muss man irgendsonen Ordner löschen wegen dem Grafikkarten wechsel. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht genau welchen...


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Bei Far Cry4 muss man irgendsonen Ordner löschen wegen dem Grafikkarten wechsel. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht genau welchen...



ok werde mal schauen ob ich was finde. Habe gerade ne oc (+100MHz) Runde gemacht und es lief alles. Schon seltsam.
Habe auch den 353.45 drüber gebügelt, na mal sehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Die AMP! Extreme wird von Anno2070 einfach nur zerstört. 
Wo die Palit runter getaktet hat und leise war taktet die AMP runter und killt meine Ohren/ rattert sich einen ab @72% Lüftersteuerung  
Ist jetzt ok, aber die Palit ist eindeutig die bessere Karte, die AMP bestätigt mich immer mehr... Kauft die Palit


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die AMP! Extreme wird von Anno2070 einfach nur zerstört.
> Wo die Palit runter getaktet hat und leise war taktet die AMP runter und killt meine Ohren/ rattert sich einen ab @72% Lüftersteuerung
> Ist jetzt ok, aber die Palit ist eindeutig die bessere Karte, die AMP bestätigt mich immer mehr... Kauft die Palit



Jo, die Palit glüht mit lustigen 70°C herum, die Lüftersteuerung ist sehr konservativ eingestellt. Dadurch heizt sich das Gehäuse nur unnötig auf. Regelt man den Kühler manuell auf eine sinnvolle Drehzahl, ist's mit der Lautstärke auch nicht mehr so super.

Zumindest bleibt die AMP! Extreme bei min. 1350 MHz, bei der Palit sind's 100 MHz weniger.

Meine AMP! Extreme kommt morgen für einen Vergleichstest, hoffentlich passt die Chip-Güte.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Jo, die Palit glüht mit lustigen 70°C herum, die Lüftersteuerung ist sehr konservativ eingestellt. Dadurch heizt sich das Gehäuse nur unnötig auf. Regelt man den Kühler manuell auf eine sinnvolle Drehzahl, ist's mit der Lautstärke auch nicht mehr so super.
> 
> Zumindest bleibt die AMP! Extreme bei min. 1350 MHz, bei der Palit sind's 100 MHz weniger.
> 
> Meine AMP! Extreme kommt morgen für einen Vergleichstest, hoffentlich passt die Chip-Güte.



Die Zotac hat da auch 72°C die Palit war sogar Kühler, ich schieb es mal auf den Chip mit seinen 69% ASIC....
Die AMP! Karten sind glaube ich falsch selektiert...

Die Zotac @1298 hat den selben Boost wie die Palit@1245 und wird genau so warm bei ungleich höherer Lautstärke... Werde die AMP! nicht zurück schicken aber im vergleich zu meiner Palit war es ein downgrade...


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die AMP! Extreme wird von Anno2070 einfach nur zerstört.
> Wo die Palit runter getaktet hat und leise war taktet die AMP runter und killt meine Ohren/ rattert sich einen ab @72% Lüftersteuerung
> Ist jetzt ok, aber die Palit ist eindeutig die bessere Karte, die AMP bestätigt mich immer mehr... Kauft die Palit


Die Inno3D X3 wär ja günstiger und hier und da (HIQ24.de/Caseking) auch zu haben. Nur sieht die Karte mMn einfach... bescheiden aus *

@Mysterion:* 70°C ist für ne Karte mit mehr wie 250W TDP gar nix, erst recht bei den jetzigen Temps. Noch einmal, was erwartet ihr? Höchstens 50°C/flüsterleise und dabei 1700Mhz Boost, lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Inno3D X3 wär ja günstiger und hier und da (HIQ24.de/Caseking) auch zu haben. Nur sieht die Karte mMn einfach... bescheiden aus
> 
> Gruß



Und zumindest bei mir waren die VRM und PCB Temps einfach nur unterirdisch. Die Palit war da einfach eine geile Mischung aus Leise, relativ Kühl und Günstig.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

So, nachdem ich ja endlich meine zweite MSI bekommen hab, muss man schlichtweg sagen, dass der Kühler mehr als bescheiden ist. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, weshalb die Karte schnurstracks auf die 83° zuwandert und die Karte dann auf 1215Mhz drosselt. 

Ein paar Photos hab ich mal angehängt, Anno2070 Bäumchen nach 15min Standard, 91% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 83° und 1215 Mhz. Tja MSI, durchgefallen. Was hab ich vorab gemacht, ums der Grafikkarte auch wirklich gemütlich zu machen? Siehe die anderen Screenshots. Oberen Festplattenkäfig entfernt, Luftzufuhr direkt von vorne über 180mm Lüfter. Silverstone Festplattenkäfig oben in drei freie 5,25er Slots eingebaut mit separatem Lüfter, Luftkanal direkt über die Backplate nach hinten vollkommen frei. Zweiten Noctua (da besser als der bisherige Lüfter ) an die Rückwand gebaut, CPU wird nur noch von einem gekühlt und bleibt trotzdem bei 59°. Von oben weiterhin der 180er rein.

Keine Ahnung, was MSI hier noch für Luftkanäle in den Gehäusen verlangt, damits der Karte mal net zu warm wird. ASIC ist 66%. Die geht definitiv auch zurück und ist damit die erste Karte, wo der Kühler mangelhaft ist. Und weil der Käfig unten eh scho draussen ist, kann ich mir gleich ne Zotam AMP Extreme bestellen. So ein Mist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die AMP! Extreme wird von Anno2070 einfach nur zerstört.



Einfach mal mit Frame Limiter spielen. 
Spart auch gleich rund 80 Watt.


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und zumindest bei mir waren die VRM und PCB Temps einfach nur unterirdisch. Die Palit war da einfach eine geile Mischung aus Leise, relativ Kühl und Günstig.


Was war dann mit der Palit? Achja, die Lüfter ratterten, richtig...

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Ohne Spaß der ASIC ist unheimlich wichtig bei diesen Karten. Der Takt der erreicht wird ist nämlich unabhängig vom ASIC der selbe aber wie der erreicht wird und vor allem bei welchen Temps ist dann doch ein Krasser unterschied. Wenn ich meinem Chip (69%) mehr Spannung gebe, dann Boostet der auf knapp 1,5GHz aber! rennt direkt ins Powertarget. Meine Palit hat das mit nem viel leichter zu kühlenden Chip und ohne  Spannugserhöhung geschafft...

@facehugger - ja bei meiner Karte ratterten die Lüfter, was willst du mir damit sagen ? Ich wollte mit dem "bei mir" nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass es in meinem Case zu den selben Temps gekommen ist wie sie auch TomsHardware ermitteln konnte 

@Thresh darum geht es ja am Powerdraw limit verliert meine Zotac mit Custom PCB gegen die Palit... Ich glaube ich schreib denen ne Email, dass die Zotac AMP! Extreme am GM200 vorbei entwickelt wurde


----------



## JayR91 (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich ja endlich meine zweite MSI bekommen hab, muss man schlichtweg sagen, dass der Kühler mehr als bescheiden ist. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, weshalb die Karte schnurstracks auf die 83° zuwandert und die Karte dann auf 1215Mhz drosselt.
> 
> Ein paar Photos hab ich mal angehängt, Anno2070 Bäumchen nach 15min Standard, 91% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 83° und 1215 Mhz. Tja MSI, durchgefallen. Was hab ich vorab gemacht, ums der Grafikkarte auch wirklich gemütlich zu machen? Siehe die anderen Screenshots. Oberen Festplattenkäfig entfernt, Luftzufuhr direkt von vorne über 180mm Lüfter. Silverstone Festplattenkäfig oben in drei freie 5,25er Slots eingebaut mit separatem Lüfter, Luftkanal direkt über die Backplate nach hinten vollkommen frei. Zweiten Noctua (da besser als der bisherige Lüfter ) an die Rückwand gebaut, CPU wird nur noch von einem gekühlt und bleibt trotzdem bei 59°. Von oben weiterhin der 180er rein.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was MSI hier noch für Luftkanäle in den Gehäusen verlangt, damits der Karte mal net zu warm wird. ASIC ist 66%. Die geht definitiv auch zurück und ist damit die erste Karte, wo der Kühler mangelhaft ist. Und weil der Käfig unten eh scho draussen ist, kann ich mir gleich ne Zotam AMP Extreme bestellen. So ein Mist.



Sehr merkwürdig, lass mal die Seite offen und teste dann, da geht meine dann maximal auf 65°C. Das das Nt da unten auch noch saugt ist natürlich nicht das beste. Und von oben rein solltest du auch ändrn, warme Luft steigt nach oben.


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @facehugger - ja bei meiner Karte ratterten die Lüfter, was willst du mir damit sagen ?


Ganz easy, Brauner. Reagiert doch nicht immer gleich wie die Spinne auf der heißen Herdplatte Wusste nur nicht mehr genau, was mit deiner Palit war, wo doch sonst eigentlich alles gepasst hat...

Gruß


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ganz easy, Brauner. Reagiert doch nicht immer gleich wie die Spinne auf der heißen Herdplatte Wusste nur nicht mehr genau, was mit deiner Palit war, wo doch sonst eigentlich alles gepasst hat...
> 
> Gruß



Achso... Bin in letzter zeit was das angeht ein bisschen empfindlich, sieh es mir nach 

Also ganz ehrlich, ich weis warum JoM79 von der Zotac enttäuscht war... Die Karte ist im Vergleich ganz sicher keine fast 100€ Aufpreis auf andere Karten wert und imho sogar der Palit unterlegen... Dafür gibt es halt von Zotac Garantie (wer es braucht...)

Edit: @facehugger Danke


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> sieh es mir nach


Nur weil du es bist, Mamba Mal schaun, wie weit der Fred noch so geht...

Gruß


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig, lass mal die Seite offen und teste dann, da geht meine dann maximal auf 65°C. Das das Nt da unten auch noch saugt ist natürlich nicht das beste. Und von oben rein solltest du auch ändrn, warme Luft steigt nach oben.



Macht das Netzteil den Kohl echt so fett? Ich könnts eventuell auch drehen, müsst ich ma guggn... Und 65° bei 15min 100% Volllast mit Anno2070 Bäumchen?

Update:
Grad mit offenen Visier gestartet und keine 60 Sekunden später scho bei 80 Grad. CPU Kühler ist dabei noch kalt, genau wie das Netzteil...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Macht das Netzteil den Kohl echt so fett? Ich könnts eventuell auch drehen, müsst ich ma guggn... Und 65° bei 15min 100% Volllast mit Anno2070 Bäumchen?
> 
> Update:
> Grad mit offenen Visier gestartet und keine 60 Sekunden später scho bei 80 Grad. CPU Kühler ist dabei noch kalt, genau wie das Netzteil...



ASIC von unter 70% ?

Edit: gerade gesehen 66%... Das reiht sich ja in meine neue Hypothese ein...


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> ASIC von unter 70% ?
> 
> Edit: gerade gesehen 66%... Das reiht sich ja in meine neue Hypothese ein...



Ja, 66%. So, Bildchen angehängt, im Menü von Anno 2070 kommt Sie schon auf 68° (!), im Spiel dann pendelt sie sich bei 81° und 84% Lüfterspeed ein. Wohlgemerkt mit offener Seite. CPU dabei mit 52° kühl. WTF


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Habe dieses ASIC bei mir auch mal nachgeschaut: 69.7%
Ich steige da immer noch nicht durch, kann mich mal einer aufklären wie der Wert sein muss?


----------



## HawkGT (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn du die Karte mit Luft kühlst, je höherer ASIC-Wert desto besser. Bei WaKü um so niedriger desto besser. Ab 75% sollte man sich glücklich schätzen, allerdings sind über 70% relativ selten, wie man liest.


----------



## micha30111 (17. Juli 2015)

Mein Asic liegt bei 68... Habe der Karte +120 Hz gegeben, Speicher unangetastet. Temperatur liegt im Heaven nach ner halben Stunde bei 68 Grad im Mittel. Lüfterkurve einfach mal nicht angepasst. Denke da würde noch mehr gehen. G1...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Habe dieses ASIC bei mir auch mal nachgeschaut: 69.7%
> Ich steige da immer noch nicht durch, kann mich mal einer aufklären wie der Wert sein muss?



Bei GM200 möglichst hoch. Der Wert sagt eigentlich nur aus wie die leckströme Ausschauen bei deinem Chip ausschauen (Low ASIC viel , High ASIC wenig)... Da sich GM200 anscheinend komplett anders verhält ist es halt nicht wirklich sicher was ASIC hier bedeutet (für OC)

Das einzige was man weis, dass ein niedriger ASIC mehr Strom schluckt(mehr spannung braucht) und heißer wird als ein hoher ASIC... Zehe ich ja an der Zotac, die kann Kühlungstechnisch gerade so mit meiner Palit mithalten obwohl der Kühler bei weitem stärker sein müsste.

Edit: Sry dreher ^^


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei GM200 möglichst hoch. Der Wert sagt eigentlich nur aus wie die leckströme Ausschauen bei deinem Chip ausschauen (Low ASIC viel , High ASIC wenig)... Da sich GM200 anscheinend komplett anders verhält ist es halt nicht wirklich sicher was ASIC hier bedeutet (für OC)
> 
> Das einzige was man weis, dass ein niedriger ASIC mehr Strom schluckt(mehr spannung braucht) und heißer wird als ein hoher ASIC... Zehe ich ja an der Zotac, die kann Kühlungstechnisch gerade so mit meiner Palit mithalten obwohl der Kühler bei weitem stärker sein müsste.
> 
> ...




Ok, Danke
Also bei meiner evtl das OC Potenzial nicht ganz so hoch,  da die GPU mit 69,7% schon etwas mehr Strom zieht und das Potenzial nach  oben dann etwas geringer ist, richtig?
Wobei meine Asus 980ti strixx ja schon übertacktet ist, muss man dabei ja auch bedenken


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich ja endlich meine zweite MSI bekommen hab, muss man schlichtweg sagen, dass der Kühler mehr als bescheiden ist. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, weshalb die Karte schnurstracks auf die 83° zuwandert und die Karte dann auf 1215Mhz drosselt.
> 
> Ein paar Photos hab ich mal angehängt, Anno2070 Bäumchen nach 15min Standard, 91% Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 83° und 1215 Mhz. Tja MSI, durchgefallen. Was hab ich vorab gemacht, ums der Grafikkarte auch wirklich gemütlich zu machen? Siehe die anderen Screenshots. Oberen Festplattenkäfig entfernt, Luftzufuhr direkt von vorne über 180mm Lüfter. Silverstone Festplattenkäfig oben in drei freie 5,25er Slots eingebaut mit separatem Lüfter, Luftkanal direkt über die Backplate nach hinten vollkommen frei. Zweiten Noctua (da besser als der bisherige Lüfter ) an die Rückwand gebaut, CPU wird nur noch von einem gekühlt und bleibt trotzdem bei 59°. Von oben weiterhin der 180er rein.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was MSI hier noch für Luftkanäle in den Gehäusen verlangt, damits der Karte mal net zu warm wird. ASIC ist 66%. Die geht definitiv auch zurück und ist damit die erste Karte, wo der Kühler mangelhaft ist. Und weil der Käfig unten eh scho draussen ist, kann ich mir gleich ne Zotam AMP Extreme bestellen. So ein Mist.



Sieht das nur so aus, oder bläst der Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler in Gehäuse rein?


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sieht das nur so aus, oder bläst der Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler in Gehäuse rein?



Ja, der bläst rein. Heaven eine Runde, 82°


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ja, der bläst rein. Heaven eine Runde, 82°



Aber du drückst doch dann die ganze warme Luft in Richtung Netzteil und Grafikkarte, da du von vorne und hinten oben reinbläst?


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Aber du drückst doch dann die ganze warme Luft in Richtung Netzteil und Grafikkarte, da du von vorne und hinten oben reinbläst?



Nein, 2x vorne und oben kommt rein. Lüftungsschlitze auf der gesamten Gehäuserückwand und Noctua sowie Netzteil blasen raus. Das System ist auch so gedacht mit Überdruck


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Das funktioniert nicht, lass den oben rausblasen.
Du schaffst dir so nur deinen eigenen kleinen Hitzestau.


----------



## Snowhack (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Nein, 2x vorne und oben kommt rein. Lüftungsschlitze auf der gesamten Gehäuserückwand und Noctua sowie Netzteil blasen raus. Das System ist auch so gedacht mit Überdruck



DER PERFEKTE AIRFLOW - EMPFEHLUNGEN UND FAZIT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






link: 

Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

https://youtu.be/Qe-2ZqmSGug?t=61

Konzept Überdrucksystem Silverstone


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Bau doch einfach mal den oberen auf ausblasend um, dann siehst du ja was besser ist.


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bau doch einfach mal den oberen auf ausblasend um, dann siehst du ja was besser ist.



Ja wär wirklich interessant zu sehen, ob es eine Verbesserung bringen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Wird es.
Wie soll denn die Luft da raus, ohne einen vernünftigen Luftstrom?


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

HawkGT schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karte mit Luft kühlst, je höherer ASIC-Wert desto besser. Bei WaKü um so niedriger desto besser. Ab 75% sollte man sich glücklich schätzen, allerdings sind über 70% relativ selten, wie man liest.



Kann ich mit meiner ja glücklich sein, ASIC 74,6 %.. Wenn da nur nicht das Spulenfiepen wäre...


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

Ja bin da auf jedenfall auch deiner Meinung . Mich interessiert es jetzt vor allem aufgrund von dem von ihm verlinkten Video.  Bin schon auf seine Ergebnisse gespannt  und ob Theorie und Praxis hier weit auseinander liegen


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wird es.
> Wie soll denn die Luft da raus, ohne einen vernünftigen Luftstrom?





daniel82a schrieb:


> Ja bin da auf jedenfall auch deiner Meinung . Mich interessiert es jetzt vor allem aufgrund von dem von ihm verlinkten Video.  Bin schon auf seine Ergebnisse gespannt  und ob Theorie und Praxis hier weit auseinander liegen



Soderle. Leider ist der Wechsel von Blasen auf Saugen relativ kompliziert, da ich dafür das komplette Gehäuse zerlegen müsste. Alternativ hab ich mir gedacht, dass bei offenem Seitenteil mit voll reinblasendem Tischventilator ebenfalls keine Hitzestaus geben sollte. Und selbst da nach 10min Anno liegt die Karte bei 78° C. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass ein saugender Lüfter nicht wirklich etwas ändern würde, außer zu zementierten, dass das ein echt mieser Kühler ist. Die CPU frierts bei 47°


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meiner ja glücklich sein, ASIC 74,6 %.. Wenn da nur nicht das Spulenfiepen wäre...



Vergiss es, Ich hatte mit 3 Karten Spulenfiepen. Wenn es erträglich ist, behalten du wirst nur unglücklich wenn es nicht besser wird...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Soderle. Leider ist der Wechsel von Blasen auf Saugen relativ kompliziert, da ich dafür das komplette Gehäuse zerlegen müsste. Alternativ hab ich mir gedacht, dass bei offenem Seitenteil mit voll reinblasendem Tischventilator ebenfalls keine Hitzestaus geben sollte. Und selbst da nach 10min Anno liegt die Karte bei 78° C. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass ein saugender Lüfter nicht wirklich etwas ändern würde, außer zu zementierten, dass das ein echt mieser Kühler ist. Die CPU frierts bei 47°



Kabelmanagment ist auch nicht optimal wie man am Bild zwei sehen kann


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Kabelmanagment ist auch nicht optimal wie man am Bild zwei sehen kann



Soo schlimm isses jetz auch wieder net außer den paar Mainboard-Käbelchen, da isn gerader Luftstrom möglich und irgendwie hat doch jeder die Stromanschlüsse der Grafikkarte verlegt  
Mehr bin ich eigentlich nimmer gewillt, ner Grafikkarte entgegen zu kommen. Werd dann MSI abhaken und zu Palit oder Zotac wandern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es Schlimm genug  Da geht viel besser! 

Ist der oberste Grafikkarte Slot der einzigste wo mit 16x läuft auf dem Board ?


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

War jetzt deine zweite MSI oder? Anscheinend stößt der MSI-Kühler mit overclocking und den  derzeitigen Außentemperaturen an seine Grenzen.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> War jetzt deine zweite MSI oder? Anscheinend stößt der MSI-Kühler mit overclocking und den  derzeitigen Außentemperaturen an seine Grenzen.



Ja, das war jetz die zweite. Is aber ausschließlich das Werks-OC. Bei mir hats vielleicht 23° im Zimmer, das muss doch zu kühlen sein.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich finde es Schlimm genug  Da geht viel besser!
> 
> Ist der oberste Grafikkarte Slot der einzigste wo mit 16x läuft auf dem Board ?



Hm, ich glaub das is bei Z77 Chipsätzen immer so. Lediglich der oberste ist mit 16x angebunden, oder?


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

Ja ok 23 Grad ist ja wirklich nicht viel, dann versuch vielleicht dein Glück doch eher mit einer Palit.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2015)

Hab heute meine zweite MSI eingebaut und schaut so weit ganz gut aus.
Komplett Nebengeräuschfrei ist sie nicht, momentan hör ich aber kein Spulenfiepen aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse raus.
ASIC 80,7% und boostet auf 1380MHz.

Im Vergleich ergibt sich aber ein sehr komischer Wert beim Powerlimit.

65% ASIC:
Boosttakt: 1303-1315MHz
Nützt das Powerlimit zu 87% aus.
OC ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1450MHz möglich, Powerlimit wird zu 94-96% ausgenützt.

80% ASIC:
Boosttakt: 1367-1380MHz
Nützt das Powerlimit zu 99% aus.
OC ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1470MHz möglich, Powerlimit wird zu 106% ausgenützt.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

@Abductee

Hast du eventuell Anno 2070 mit Bäumchenparade so nach 10min? Und ggf. nen Screen von deinem Gehäuse, bin mit MSI aktuell am verzweifeln


----------



## SlapJack (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meiner ja glücklich sein, ASIC 74,6 %.. Wenn da nur nicht das Spulenfiepen wäre...



D.h. bei der Zotac gehts auch los mit Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

@Abductee 

Das liest sich seltsam  

BTW: Meine Temp werte zur Zotac kommen morgen oder am Sonntag, bin atm zu müde...

@SlapJack 
Das liegt meistens eh an der kombi NT - Grafikkarte. Eine Karte die bei dem einen Fiept kann bei dem Anderen absolut still sein...


----------



## iReckyy (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch die MSI. 
Ich habe bis jetzt maximal 81Grad gesehen, allerdings bei 27Grad Zimmertemperatur und OC.
Habe im Frühjahr die Optimierungen etc. mit Mehlstaub durchgeführt 

Ich schmeiße nacher mal Anno2070 mit Bäumchen an und teste die Temperaturen mit und ohne OC.

Gruß.


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2015)

Anno2070 hab ich leider nicht.
Hab für den Test mehrmals 3DMark Firestrike und Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.

Bei dem Foto ist die Inno3D verbaut, einfach gedanklich durch die MSI ersetzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Anno2070 hab ich leider nicht.
> Hab für den Test mehrmals 3DMark Firestrike und Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> Bei dem Foto ist die Inno3D verbaut, einfach gedanklich durch die MSI ersetzen.



Danke. So krass unterschiedlich sollte es also net sein. Selbst im Heaven steht die Uhr nach einem kompletten Durchlauf auf 82°, Tendenz steigend. Hab ich irgendwo nen versteckten Tauchsieder, von dem ich nix weiß? Bin echt ratlos. Naja, heut im Midnightshopping mal zuschlagen, nicht DHL wählen und ich geb dann Dienstag nen Update mit Karte Nr. 3, schwank noch zwischen Palit und Zotac


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Danke. So krass unterschiedlich sollte es also net sein. Selbst im Heaven steht die Uhr nach einem kompletten Durchlauf auf 82°, Tendenz steigend. Hab ich irgendwo nen versteckten Tauchsieder, von dem ich nix weiß? Bin echt ratlos. Naja, heut im Midnightshopping mal zuschlagen, nicht DHL wählen und ich geb dann Dienstag nen Update mit Karte Nr. 3, schwank noch zwischen Palit und Zotac



Meine Empfehlung kennst du ja  
Die Palit ist bei Weitem leiser und lies sich bei mir sogar leicht besser OCn, gerade in Anno war sie auch nicht wärmer. Finde nicht, dass die Zotac ihren Preis wert ist, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## SlapJack (17. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Anno2070 hab ich leider nicht.
> Hab für den Test mehrmals 3DMark Firestrike und Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
> 
> Bei dem Foto ist die Inno3D verbaut, einfach gedanklich durch die MSI ersetzen.
> ...



Was ist den das für ein Gehäuse? Außerdem sag mal hast du gar keine Festplatten oder so? So ein Leeres Gehäuse hab ich ja noch nie gesehen Oo


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Oben ist doch ne Festplatte und ne SSD.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Review zu meiner ZOTAC 980TI AMP! EXTREME

*Verpackung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GPU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Benchmark

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*OC Einstellungen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie läuft bei 1518Mhz stabiel.


*Temperatur & Lautstärke

*Im IDLE Modus mit Manuell eingestellten FAN Speed, komme ich auf 48-49° und unter Last auf 69-72°. Raumtemp ist bei 30°
Weder Spulenfiepen noch sonstige Störgeräusche sind zu hören. Im IDLE ist sie überhaupt nicht zu hören und unter Last kaum.


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

Hab drei Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream hier,  gekauft nach dem Hardwareluxx Test. Der Boost 1354 MHz wird bei keiner erreicht, nicht mal kurzzeitig (kein Wort in dem Artikel von einer Abhängigkeit zu Chipgüte, geschweige denn ASIC) und die Temperaturen liegen auch im offenen Aufbau um knapp 10°C höher. Selbst auf Anfrage bei Redakteur gab's keine Rückmeldung, dafür wurde aber auf andere, unsinnige Fragen geantwortet. Da lob ich mir die PCGH.

Die ASIC liegt hier bei den Modellen bei 63 %, 63 % und 65,4 %, die ersten beiden erreichen nur kurzzeitig 1292 MHz, die letzte liegt bei 1312 MHz. Der Händler hat mir eine Reklamation und einen Tausch aller drei Modelle empfohlen/angeboten.

Morgen kommt testweise noch eine Zotac AMP! Extreme, wobei ich diese "Glühkerzen" gerade bei den aktuellen Temperaturen für bedenklich halte. Absolut sinnvoll wären solide Hybrid-Konstruktionen wie bei der Inno3D. Bei der EVGA fehlt der schmale Kühlrippenstreifen rechts vom Radiallüfter, da werkelt zur Kühlung der VRM und des VRAM nur der LEISE Radiallüfter, die Inno3D hat Kühlrippen und einen Axial.

Ich bin auf den Test in der PCGH gespannt.


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

Lunixx schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Review zu meiner ZOTAC 980TI AMP! EXTREME
> 
> *Temperatur & Lautstärke
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an! Dauerhafter Boost und ASIC wären noch interessant.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Hab drei Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream hier,  gekauft nach dem Hardwareluxx Test. Der Boost 1354 MHz wird bei keiner erreicht, nicht mal kurzzeitig (kein Wort in dem Artikel von einer Abhängigkeit zu Chipgüte, geschweige denn ASIC) und die Temperaturen liegen auch im offenen Aufbau um knapp 10°C höher. Selbst auf Anfrage bei Redakteur gab's keine Rückmeldung, dafür wurde aber auf andere, unsinnige Fragen geantwortet. Da lob ich mir die PCGH.
> 
> Die ASIC liegt hier bei den Modellen bei 63 %, 63 % und 65,4 %, die ersten beiden erreichen nur kurzzeitig 1292 MHz, die letzte liegt bei 1312 MHz. Der Händler hat mir eine Reklamation und einen Tausch aller drei Modelle empfohlen/angeboten.
> 
> ...



Warum hast du denn 3 gekauft ? 
Du bist dir im klaren, dass der Standardboost relativ egal ist oder ?

@Lunixx Werte in Anno2070 zu Temp und Noise ?


----------



## Markus_P (17. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Gehäuse? Außerdem sag mal hast du gar keine Festplatten oder so? So ein Leeres Gehäuse hab ich ja noch nie gesehen Oo



http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150712/dxc32tjp.jpg


----------



## Lunixx (17. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Dauerhafter Boost und ASIC wären noch interessant.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn 3 gekauft ?
> Du bist dir im klaren, dass der Standardboost relativ egal ist oder ?
> 
> @Lunixx Werte in Anno2070 zu Temp und Noise ?



mache ich noch heute Abend.


----------



## veteran (17. Juli 2015)

Lunixx schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Review zu meiner ZOTAC 980TI AMP! EXTREME
> 
> *Temperatur & Lautstärke
> 
> ...



Raumtemperatur von 30 Grad habe ich auch gerade

Meine 980 ti strixx läuft beim kurzen Bench auf ca 75 Grad, aber schmeiß mal ein Spiel für ne halbe Stunde an, wieviel Grad hast du dann?
Witcher3 geht bei mir dann schon auf 82 Grad, aber bei den Zimmertemperaturen denke ich völlig normal.


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

Lunixx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> â€‹
> ...



Solltest Du aus irgendeinem Grund keinen Bock mehr auf die Karte haben, kaufe ich sie Dir ab.


----------



## HawkGT (17. Juli 2015)

Lunixx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OC Limit? Da sollten mehr als 1500Mhz drin sein.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150712/dxc32tjp.jpg


Der ist aber voll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Juli 2015)

nein ist kein OC limit. Ich habe noch nicht so weit getestet, wie weit sie geht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Lunixx schrieb:


> nein ist kein OC limit. Ich habe noch nicht so weit getestet, wie weit sie geht.



Bitte auch Max OC ohne Spannungserhöhung, würde mich wirklich interessieren. Bitte auch mit der standardmäßig anliegenden Spannung.


----------



## Vyral (17. Juli 2015)

Meine 980TI G1 ist heute gekommen.
Atm läuft die stabil bei +110 Core und +670 Mem, aber leider hörbares Spulenfiepen.


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

Da ich die meiste Zeit mit Vsync spiele in Rennspielen höre ich mein Spulenfiepen nicht unbedingt, in Benchmarks oder Anno ohne Vsync zum testen da die Ladebildschirme allerdings schon..

Kann mir eigentlich bitte jemand erklären, warum der in Anno massiv von 1481 sofort auf 1430 dann auf 1418 bis hin zu 1405 runtertaktet? Lt. GPU-Z angeblich Pwr Limit, aber der geht gerade mal auf 100 Prozent obwohl er bis 111 gehen darf, da kann er doch nicht ernsthaft wegen Power Limit runtertakten?!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

Das frage ich mich allerdings auch meine Palit taktete auf die selben Taktraten ~1418Mhz runter in Anno2070 und das war ein Ref. Modell... Die Zotac müsste eigentlich viel mehr power zur verfügung stellen tut sie aber nicht oder das mehr an Power verleibt sich mein schrott Chip direkt ein 
Ich stelle mal das Powertarget runter und sehe was passiert bg.


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich bitte jemand erklären, warum der in Anno massiv von 1481 sofort auf 1430 dann auf 1418 bis hin zu 1405 runtertaktet? Lt. GPU-Z angeblich Pwr Limit, aber der geht gerade mal auf 100 Prozent obwohl er bis 111 gehen darf, da kann er doch nicht ernsthaft wegen Power Limit runtertakten?!



Das Power Limit liegt eben bei 100 %, egal ob 250 oder 300 Watt intern definiert sind. Wenn Du Deiner Karte mehr Saft gönnen möchtest, musst das Power Target manuell auf 110 % regeln, bspw. mit dem Afterburner.

EDIT: Die Zotac sollte intern ein höheres Limit besitzen, sonst ist die Werksübertaktung nur schwer zu halten und man könnte die Sorgfalt der Konstruktion anzweifeln. Davon kann ich mir dann morgen selbst ein Bild machen, hoffentlich ist der Chip keine Gurke.


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Das Power Limit liegt eben bei 100 %, egal ob 250 oder 300 Watt intern definiert sind. Wenn Du Deiner Karte mehr Saft gönnen möchtest, musst das Power Target manuell auf 110 % regeln, bspw. mit dem Afterburner.



.. schon klar, im AB auf 111% gestellt, er geht aber nie über 100 und taktet dennoch runter.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> .. schon klar, im AB auf 111% gestellt, er geht aber nie über 100 und taktet dennoch runter.



Die 111% werden auf die 100% umgerechnet, das Spiel zieht dann einfach nur wie sau. Was hast du nochmal für einen ASIC ?

Frage desshalb weil ich krampfhaft versuche ASIC auf real world verhalten zu beziehen...


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> .. schon klar, im AB auf 111% gestellt, er geht aber nie über 100 und taktet dennoch runter.





Dann funktioniert das Tool nicht, läuft eine andere Software nebenbei?


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Gehäuse? Außerdem sag mal hast du gar keine Festplatten oder so? So ein Leeres Gehäuse hab ich ja noch nie gesehen Oo


Fractal Design R4 PCGH ohne die Festplattenkäfige.
Eine SSD mit Kabelbinder unter dem 5,25" Schacht, ein ODD im ersten und eine HDD entkoppelt im zweiten 5,25" Schacht.


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

Nur GPU-Z läuft nebenbei, ansonsten nichts.
ASIC 74,6.
111% sollten eigenttlich 435Watt sein... Scheinbar zieht er aber ja nur 100% = ca. 392 Watt, wieso nutzt er den restlichen Spielraum nicht..? :/


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Nur GPU-Z läuft nebenbei, ansonsten nichts.
> ASIC 74,6.
> 111% sollten eigenttlich 435Watt sein... Scheinbar zieht er aber ja nur 100% = ca. 392 Watt, wieso nutzt er den restlichen Spielraum nicht..? :/



Wenn Deine Signatur stimmt, läuft sowieso etwas schief. Ist der VRAM heruntergetaktet?


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

Ah ne die ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell gewesen...
Hab GPU um +51MHz erhöht (boostet jetzt auf 1481) und Speicher um +90 MHz...


----------



## Mysterion (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ah ne die ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell gewesen...
> Hab GPU um +51MHz erhöht (boostet jetzt auf 1481) und Speicher um +90 MHz...



Der Standardtakt beim Speicher beträgt 1805 MHz...


----------



## Palmdale (17. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Da ich die meiste Zeit mit Vsync spiele in Rennspielen höre ich mein Spulenfiepen nicht unbedingt, in Benchmarks oder Anno ohne Vsync zum testen da die Ladebildschirme allerdings schon..
> 
> Kann mir eigentlich bitte jemand erklären, warum der in Anno massiv von 1481 sofort auf 1430 dann auf 1418 bis hin zu 1405 runtertaktet? Lt. GPU-Z angeblich Pwr Limit, aber der geht gerade mal auf 100 Prozent obwohl er bis 111 gehen darf, da kann er doch nicht ernsthaft wegen Power Limit runtertakten?!



Nicht umsonst testet die pcgh mit anno zum aufheizen. Die Bäumchen Hamster einfach drauf und sind für mich auch die Referenz für die neue Karte


----------



## SimRacer925 (17. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Der Standardtakt beim Speicher beträgt 1805 MHz...



jo, richtig. meiner läuft auf 1850 bzw. 3700 bzw.- 7400, wie auch immer man das schreiben will.


----------



## r0xa (17. Juli 2015)

So nachdem ich jetzt mal fast 150 Seiten überflogen habe und noch keine wirklich schlüssige Antwort habe...frage ich einfach mal in die Runde... Ich will mir einer GTX 980 TI kaufen aber ich weiß noch nicht welche. Ich will ungern eine mit WaKü oder speziellem Zubehör kaufen, sondern einfach eine bis 750...770euro. Zurzeit habe ich eine GTX 970 G1 und bin mit der eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen, ist die 980 TI G1 auch so vielversprechend bzw was gibts denn jetzt für TOP Luftgekühlte Karten euer Meinung nach?  Gigabyte G1/ MSI 6G/ Palit SuperJetstream/ ZOTAC AMP Extreme, sind das die einzigen "guten" Karten?


----------



## Taonris (17. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> So nachdem ich jetzt mal fast 150 Seiten überflogen habe und noch keine wirklich schlüssige Antwort habe...frage ich einfach mal in die Runde... Ich will mir einer GTX 980 TI kaufen aber ich weiß noch nicht welche. Ich will ungern eine mit WaKü oder speziellem Zubehör kaufen, sondern einfach eine bis 750...770euro. Zurzeit habe ich eine GTX 970 G1 und bin mit der eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen, ist die 980 TI G1 auch so vielversprechend bzw was gibts denn jetzt für TOP Luftgekühlte Karten euer Meinung nach?  Gigabyte G1/ MSI 6G/ Palit SuperJetstream/ ZOTAC AMP Extreme, sind das die einzigen "guten" Karten?




Würde ich auch gern wissen möchte nächste Woche bestellen und hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Palit enstschieden..


----------



## Markus_P (17. Juli 2015)

Hat schon wer von euch die WLP bei der Palit ersetzt? Mich würds interessieren ob da die guten Ergebnisse herkommen ...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hat schon wer von euch die WLP bei der Palit ersetzt? Mich würds interessieren ob da die guten Ergebnisse herkommen ...


Würde ich nicht machen, bei meiner waren auf 2 Schrauben Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (17. Juli 2015)

Hab meine GTX 980ti Super Jetstream jetzt knapp 2 Wochen mit 1450Mhz Boost im Alltagsbetrieb und keine Probleme.
Lese hier immer noch mit und bin der Meinung das es keine schlechte GTX 980ti gibt,alle Hersteller haben gute Karten herausgebracht mit speziellen Vorteilen.
Letztendlich liegt es einfach meistens am Chip(Temps,OC und Lautstärke).


----------



## HawkGT (17. Juli 2015)

Dass MSI immer noch an der Lightning werkelt, deutet auf Perfektionismus hin. Dazu lassen sich diese Modelle auch am besten wieder verkaufen. Bin meine GTX 680 Lightning vor etwa einem Monat für knapp 200€ losgeworden.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,
wie kann es sein dass im Firestrike mein Graphicsscore so niedrig ist?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V

Gerade mal knapp 13.8K, bei anderen mit gleichem System (i5 3470 als CPU) zwischen 16 und 19K.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## daniel82a (17. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht V-sync im Treiber an?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Vielleicht V-sync im Treiber an?



Genau das war's.

So, neues Ergebnis, fast 20K:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V

Ist mein Physicsscore normal mit meiner CPU? 

i5 3470 3.5 Ghz im Boost.


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Genau das war's.
> .



Das Gleiche ist mir vor zwei Tagen passiert  Ne deine CPU-Werte liegen  im Rahmen.. Intel Core i5-3470 Processor Review - Performance


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2015)

Miene GTX980ti geht nie über 75 Grad, aber aktuell ist sie im Idle bei 55 Grad, liegt das eventuell am warmen Wetter?

Ist eine Palit Superjetstream.

Ich weiß noch, vorgestern als es kühl war, lag die Temperatur in den 30-ern.


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Dann würden es aber nicht gleich  20 Grad Unterschied sein meiner Meinung nach, läuft vielleicht irgendein Programm im Hintergrund?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Dann würden es aber nicht gleich  20 Grad Unterschied sein meiner Meinung nach, läuft vielleicht irgendein Programm im Hintergrund?



GPU Auslastung liegt bei 0%, mir ist aufgefallen dass der Kühler im IDLE nicht läuft, habe das per Lüftersteuerung im MSI Afterburner nun geändert, jetzt drehen die Lüfter auch im IDLE ein wenig, schon sind es 34 Grad.

Hörbar ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## iReckyy (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade, wie eben gesagt, Anno 2070 (Bäume ohne Zoom) getestet, mit meiner MSI 6G.

Also hier ein Bild des Afterburners, nach ~15 Minuten, abfotografiert von meiner G19.

Mit maxOC ohne Spannung: (~275fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einmal ohne OC: (255fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumtemperatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromir (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @SlapJack
> Das liegt meistens eh an der kombi NT - Grafikkarte. Eine Karte die bei dem einen Fiept kann bei dem Anderen absolut still sein...



Bei mir fiept/zirpt eindeutig das Netzteil, nicht die Grafikkarte! Oder bedeutet Spulenfiepen bei Grakas, dass sie das Netzteil zum fiepen bringen?
Habe das Cougar GX600, das hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel.
Hatte sogar testhalber mein ganz altes beQuiet Dark Power Pro (P7) 550W eingebaut, das dann sogar noch lauter gefiept hatte.


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> So nachdem ich jetzt mal fast 150 Seiten überflogen habe und noch keine wirklich schlüssige Antwort habe...frage ich einfach mal in die Runde... Ich will mir einer GTX 980 TI kaufen aber ich weiß noch nicht welche. Ich will ungern eine mit WaKü oder speziellem Zubehör kaufen, sondern einfach eine bis 750...770euro. Zurzeit habe ich eine GTX 970 G1 und bin mit der eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen, ist die 980 TI G1 auch so vielversprechend bzw was gibts denn jetzt für TOP Luftgekühlte Karten euer Meinung nach?  Gigabyte G1/ MSI 6G/ Palit SuperJetstream/ ZOTAC AMP Extreme, sind das die einzigen "guten" Karten?





marluk0205 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen möchte nächste Woche bestellen und hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Palit enstschieden..



Eine schlüssige Antwort kanns wohl eher nicht geben, dafür sind die Ergebnisse über die Hersteller hinweg zu unterschiedlich mit jeweils anderen Geschmäckern und Empfinden. Und dann ja auch noch die individuellen Ansprüche . Wakü möcht ich ebenfalls nicht, daher hab ich mich nach doppel Fehlschlag MSI für ne Palit entschieden, Plan C wär ne Zotac Extreme. Letztendlich kommts mir auf die 50 Euro mehr oder weniger net an. Ich möcht schlicht nen out of the box funktionierendes Produkt mit akzeptablen Boost (halt was um die 1300), verhältnismäßig leise und max. 75°. Und bei nem Produkt von ca. 750 Euro denk ich, dass ich realistische Wünsche hab. Die TwinFrozr-Reihe hat mich eigentlich noch nie enttäuscht und hatte seit der 570 alle. Nur die 980Ti ist in meinen Augen ******* und wird den Testberichten nicht gerecht. Hatte nun zwei bei mir und keinen Bock mehr auf ne dritte.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade, wie eben gesagt, Anno 2070 (Bäume ohne Zoom) getestet, mit meiner MSI 6G.
> 
> Also hier ein Bild des Afterburners, nach ~15 Minuten, abfotografiert von meiner G19.
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Hm, die MSI wird echt warm, mir zu warm. Schick meine zweite definitiv zurück, wart aber noch, bis Palit am Dienstag eintrifft. Just eben bestellt. Das geht doch auf keine Kuhhaut. Werde berichten


----------



## LMarini (18. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen möchte nächste Woche bestellen und hatte mich eigentlich schon für die Palit enstschieden..



Wenn du willst kannst auf die PCGH Print warten. Da sollen fast alle Karten verglichen werden. Dann kannst du dir deine Karte aussuchen.


----------



## defPlaya (18. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Eine schlüssige Antwort kanns wohl eher nicht geben, dafür sind die Ergebnisse über die Hersteller hinweg zu unterschiedlich mit jeweils anderen Geschmäckern und Empfinden. Und dann ja auch noch die individuellen Ansprüche . Wakü möcht ich ebenfalls nicht, daher hab ich mich nach doppel Fehlschlag MSI für ne Palit entschieden, Plan C wär ne Zotac Extreme. Letztendlich kommts mir auf die 50 Euro mehr oder weniger net an. Ich möcht schlicht nen out of the box funktionierendes Produkt mit akzeptablen Boost (halt was um die 1300), verhältnismäßig leise und max. 75°. Und bei nem Produkt von ca. 750 Euro denk ich, dass ich realistische Wünsche hab. Die TwinFrozr-Reihe hat mich eigentlich noch nie enttäuscht und hatte seit der 570 alle. Nur die 980Ti ist in meinen Augen ******* und wird den Testberichten nicht gerecht. Hatte nun zwei bei mir und keinen Bock mehr auf ne dritte.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, die MSI wird echt warm, mir zu warm. Schick meine zweite definitiv zurück, wart aber noch, bis Palit am Dienstag eintrifft. Just eben bestellt. Das geht doch auf keine Kuhhaut. Werde berichten



Stockboost über 1300 MHz, leise und unter 75c. Dann ist es die Palit. Mit OC kommst du auch auf ca 1440 MHz.

Wenn du stabil alles über 1450 MHz halten willst bei etwas höheren Lautstärke dann die Zotac Extreme, G1 oder Msi. EVGA gibt es da auch noch.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

Es wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. Juli 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Genau das war's.
> 
> So, neues Ergebnis, fast 20K:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3470 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8B75-V



Bin ich blind oder auf welchen Score guggst du denn?
Deine Punkte sind doch die bei "This Score" (13077) und nicht die ganz oben vom stärksten 4k-Gaming PC oder?


Also ich komme mit meinem 3570K &  der 980Ti SC+ auf 14906. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67
Max Boost knapp unter 1500 und Speicher auch raufgedreht über 4000 für den Bench.
Macht schon Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Hat hier jemand eine GTX 980 TI G1 und kann mal erzählen was er so rausgeholt hat und was für einen Spielraum die bietet, sprich wie hoch kann man das PowerTarget setzen und wie weit sie Ingame Boostet mit persönlichem MAX. OC


----------



## Lori78 (18. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder auf welchen Score guggst du denn?
> Deine Punkte sind doch die bei "This Score" (13077) und nicht die ganz oben vom stärksten 4k-Gaming PC oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Er meint die Graphics Score. Nicht die Gesamtpunktzahl. Schließlich vergleicht man ja nur die Graka und nicht das Komplettsystem.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

Ist das ein Guter ASIC ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





r0xa schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine GTX 980 TI G1 und kann mal erzählen was er so rausgeholt hat und was für einen Spielraum die bietet, sprich wie hoch kann man das PowerTarget setzen und wie weit sie Ingame Boostet mit persönlichem MAX. OC



Sieh selbst 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Karte ging bis 1557Mhz Stabil


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

@Snowhack ja der ist gut. Würde dir empfehlen diese Karte nicht zurück zu schicken, so eine bekommst du nie wider...  
Wie hoch ist denn deine Spannung @stock ?
+ Maximale Taktraten mit dieser Spannung ?


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @Snowhack ja der ist gut. Würde dir empfehlen diese Karte nicht zurück zu schicken, so eine bekommst du nie wider...
> Wie hoch ist denn deine Spannung @stock ?
> + Maximale Taktraten mit dieser Spannung ?



Du das ist meine lausige  GT730 (PhysX Karte) im Rechner  

Meine Premium Karte kommt erst am Dienstag


----------



## BabaYaga (18. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Er meint die Graphics Score. Nicht die Gesamtpunktzahl. Schließlich vergleicht man ja nur die Graka und nicht das Komplettsystem.



Alles klar, danke. Das is so klein geschrieben unter den Punkten, war mir bislang nicht mal aufgefallen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Du das ist meine lausige  GT730 (PhysX Karte) im Rechner
> 
> Meine Premium Karte kommt erst am Dienstag



Achso  
Der ASIC wird auf die einzelne Karte gemittelt viel schlechter je komplexer ´der Chip.


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Sieh selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uiii das sieht ja mal spitze aus, wie weit hast du denn PT/Volt/Core/Boost gedreht?


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Uiii das sieht ja mal spitze aus, wie weit hast du denn PT/Volt/Core/Boost gedreht?



PT: 130% // 50mV/ TT: 91C°

CORE+ 150Mhz
Speicher +500Mhz

________________________________________


So mein WE ist auch gelaufen, hatte mir ja eine KFA2 HOF LN2 bestellt Lieferung nächsten Dienstag. ( Ohne Gravur) 

Ware auch bevorratet: Gleich bestellt. Jetzt kommt eine E-Mail von Mindfactory Lieferung erst  14.08.15.  ( Storniert) 

Darauf hin wie das sein kann das Ware lagernd ist  und erst in 4 Wochen kommt ?

Mindfactory :  Wir dachten Sie möchten eine Gravur(NEIN), und haben die letzte Lagernde an jemand  anderen Verkauft, da die Gravur ja 4 Wochen gedauert hätte und direkt vom Werk kommt. 

jetzt bin ich echt sauer.  ICH KÖNNTE EXPLODIEREN !!!!

Ich hab mich so drauf gefreut man.

Gott sei dank das ich per Nachname gemacht habe sonst würde ich mein Geld auch erst wieder nächsten Freitag bekommen.


----------



## SlapJack (18. Juli 2015)

Oh man das ist mal mega kacke nach hinten losgegangen.

Hast du denen den nicht auf Ihre E-Mail geantwortet das du die karte bitte sofort und Ohne Gravur willst? Naja wie auch immer der zug ist leider Abgefahren. Sorry. Hoffe du findest trotzdem noch Zeitnah einen würdigen ersatz...




Snowhack schrieb:


> Du das ist meine lausige  GT730 (PhysX Karte) im Rechner



Wenn du schon Physix Karten anhaust. Gibts den ne Konkrete Empfehlung für ne Gute Physix Karte?


----------



## Mysterion (18. Juli 2015)

So, seit heute morgen werkelt, statt einer von drei Palit-Karten mit einer witzlosen ASIC, eine AMP! Extreme von Zotac.

Die ASIC liegt bei >70%, der Boost liegt bei 1418 MHz, beim erreichen der TDP immer noch 1405 Mhz.

Spulenpfeifen ist bei mir mit einem 60 fps Limiter nicht zu hören (offener Aufbau!).

Ab 70°C fangen die Lüfter leise an zu heulen, dann ist aber auch schnell wieder Ruhe.

OC interessiert mich nicht, dafür sollte es ja eine Karte mit Werksübertaktung sein.

Peace out!


----------



## defPlaya (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Du das ist meine lausige  GT730 (PhysX Karte) im Rechner
> 
> Meine Premium Karte kommt erst am Dienstag



 haha geil. Das ist wie bei den LED-TV´s. Die Premium haben übelstes Banding und die günstigeren nicht hahahah.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Oh man das ist mal mega kacke nach hinten losgegangen.
> 
> Hast du denen den nicht auf Ihre E-Mail geantwortet das du die karte bitte sofort und Ohne Gravur willst? Naja wie auch immer der zug ist leider Abgefahren. Sorry. Hoffe du findest trotzdem noch Zeitnah einen würdigen ersatz...
> 
> ...




Die hatten mich sogar gleich angeschrieben ,  bitte teilen Sie und Ihren Gravur Wunsch mit. 
Ich sofort geschrieben. 

ICh: kein Gravur sofort zuschicken.
Sie: Wurde so in Ihrem Kundenwunsch hinterlegt Karte wird Versandfertig gemacht.
ICh : HUHU



SlapJack schrieb:


> Oh man das ist mal mega kacke nach hinten losgegangen.
> 
> Hast du denen den nicht auf Ihre E-Mail geantwortet das du die karte bitte sofort und Ohne Gravur willst? Naja wie auch immer der zug ist leider Abgefahren. Sorry. Hoffe du findest trotzdem noch Zeitnah einen würdigen ersatz...
> 
> ...



Nicht höre als eine GT740, alles andere ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und bringt nur was im 1% Bereich. und min Anzahl der Streamprozessoren:    384 Einheiten.


1.920 x 1.080, 4x TXAA, 16:1 HQ-AF – "Havanna"               
Grafikkarte    Phsyx-Einstellungen    


GTX Titan + GT 640    niedrig    37    43,9 (-8 %)
GTX Titan + GT 640    hoch    34    43,2 (-10 %)


GTX Titan (allein)    niedrig    28    34,7 (-27 %)
GTX Titan (allein)    hoch    24    33,1 (-31 %)

::::::


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> So, seit heute morgen werkelt, statt einer von drei Palit-Karten mit einer witzlosen ASIC, eine AMP! Extreme von Zotac.
> 
> Die ASIC liegt bei >70%, der Boost liegt bei 1418 MHz, beim erreichen der TDP immer noch 1405 Mhz.
> 
> ...



Die Karte boostet ab Werk schlechter als meine AMP! Extreme mit nem ASIC von unter 70% 
Was haste denn für ne Standard Spannung ?

@Snowhack wassergekühlt 

An die Fragesteller von vor ein paar Seiten: 
Die Zotac taktet übrigens nicht ab 71°C per se runter !


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm
> 
> was ist das eigendlich für eine Karte ?
> 
> beschissen getaktet und sau Teuer ?



Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test


----------



## Mysterion (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Karte boostet ab Werk schlechter als meine AMP! Extreme mit nem ASIC von unter 70%
> Was haste denn für ne Standard Spannung ?



1.1990 Volt laut GPU-Z unter Last, der Takt liegt bei 1430 MHz, sinkt ab 60°C auf 1418 MHz.

Der Takt sinkt ab 70°C tatsächlich nicht und selbst wenn das PT erreicht wird, sind's immer noch 1405 MHz.

Ich les' hier jetzt nicht weiter mit, das Theater mit den drei Palit hat mir gereicht.

Nicht das mir jemand diese Karte auch noch madig macht. 

PEACE OUT!


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

So Jung ich gehe jetzt zu meinem Händler und Kaufe mir WIEDER eine G1.  nach dem Debakel mit der 980ti HOF LN2

Lass sie aber gleich durchchecken was Spulenfiepen angeht. 

Im Einzelhandel direkt Kaufen ist doch das beste keine warten durch Versand USW.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Lass sie aber gleich durchchecken was Spulenfiepen angeht.



Ob das was bringt?
Das Netzteil kann ja auch mitverantwortlich sein und bei mir fiept der Firestrike Benchmark lauter als der Heaven.
Meine dritte Karte fiept so leise das ich damit leben kann.
Der Umtausch kann aber einem schon die Nerven kosten.


----------



## Atent123 (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So Jung ich gehe jetzt zu meinem Händler und Kaufe mir WIEDER eine G1.  nach dem Debakel mit der 980ti HOF LN2
> 
> Lass sie aber gleich durchchecken was Spulenfiepen angeht.
> 
> Im Einzelhandel direkt Kaufen ist doch das beste keine warten durch Versand USW.



Im Laden hast du aber nicht das recht die 14 Tage wieder zurück zu nehmen.
Da müssen die schon sehr kullant sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> So Jung ich gehe jetzt zu meinem Händler und Kaufe mir WIEDER eine G1.  nach dem Debakel mit der 980ti HOF LN2



Was für ein Debakel?
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Stockboost über 1300 MHz, leise und unter 75c. Dann ist es die Palit. Mit OC kommst du auch auf ca 1440 MHz.
> 
> Wenn du stabil alles über 1450 MHz halten willst bei etwas höheren Lautstärke dann die Zotac Extreme, G1 oder Msi. EVGA gibt es da auch noch.



Yup. Hab ich bestellt. Aktuell die letzten Umbauten erledigt, da die Kabelbinder heute eingetroffen sind. Netzteil ist jetzt gedreht, saugt von unter dem Gehäuse an und bläst nach hinten raus, Kabel sind so gut wie noch nie zuvor versteckt und eröffnen optimale Luftkanäle. Keine Veränderungen in Anno, 1215 Mhz bei 83° und 90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, meine auf 4Ghz übertaktete CPU ist so kühl wie noch nie in diesem Spiel bei 49°. Kapitel MSI beendet, Palit kommt am Dienstag, dann gibts nen Update.



Snowhack schrieb:


> So Jung ich gehe jetzt zu meinem Händler und Kaufe mir WIEDER eine G1.  nach dem Debakel mit der 980ti HOF LN2
> 
> Lass sie aber gleich durchchecken was Spulenfiepen angeht.
> 
> Im Einzelhandel direkt Kaufen ist doch das beste keine warten durch Versand USW.



Grundsätzlich stimmt das. ABER, da Du die Karte tatsächlich im Laden testen kannst, gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz ja grade NICHT. Ergo, wenn gekauft, gibts Rückgabe gegen Erstattung/Umtausch bei grundsätzlich funktionierenden Produkten ausschließlich auf Kulanz, siehe auch Post von Attend123!


----------



## Huggy2Bear (18. Juli 2015)

hat hier eigenlich einer auch das zalman z9 gehäuse 
und wenn ja welche 980ti ist drinn (Wegen platzmangel)
sorry schon mal für die off topic


----------



## Lori78 (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> PT: 130% // 50mV/ TT: 91C°
> 
> CORE+ 150Mhz
> Speicher +500Mhz
> ...



Diesmal ohne Screenshot deinerseits?  Wem da nicht böses schwant...


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. Juli 2015)

@Palmdale
Hast du mal den Festpattenkäfig ausgebaut und die Temps überwacht?Deine GPU bekommt so doch keine Zuluft da der halbe Lüfter verdeckt ist.
Bei meinem Corsairgehäuse sind die Festplattenkäfige  rausgeflogen.


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> @Palmdale
> Hast du mal den Festpattenkäfig ausgebaut und die Temps überwacht?Deine GPU bekommt so doch keine Zuluft da der halbe Lüfter verdeckt ist.
> Bei meinem Corsairgehäuse sind die Festplattenkäfige  rausgeflogen.



Hm, wo genau verdeckt? Die hängt doch eigentlich mutterseelenallein im Gehäuse. Oberhalb der Backplate geht der Luftstrom vom Festplattenkäfig direkt drüber (saugt von vorne, blaue LED), unterhalb der Karte direkt von vorne (180mm Lüfter) durch nach hinten. Nicht umsonst ist die übertaktete CPU ca. 50° warm . Oder hab ich was übersehen bzw. meinst du den unteren, vorne montierten 180er, der nur zur Hälfte bläst und in der unteren Hälfte die Festplatten kühlt? Da hab ich sogar schon den oberen (es war direkt darauf noch einer, sodass das Gehäuse rechtsseitig komplett Käfige hatte) ausgebaut, um wirklich kompletten Fluss zu haben. Mehr bin ich eigentlich nicht mehr gewillt, einer Grafikkarte entgegen zu kommen


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> hat hier eigenlich einer auch das zalman z9 gehäuse
> und wenn ja welche 980ti ist drinn (Wegen platzmangel)
> sorry schon mal für die off topic



Das Zalman Z9 erlaubt Grafikkarten mit bis zu 290mm Länge.
Bis auf die Inno3D und die Gigabyte sollten alle passen.
Produktvergleich Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ), EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR), MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

So die Inno X3 Airboss ist da.
Kurz in Borderlands und Tomb Raider getestet.
Spulen ist da, aber weinger als bei der ersten Inno.
In Tomb Raider boostet sie auf 1379MHz bei 1,17V und 77°C.
Der Lüfter lüft da mit 43% (1280 1/min) und ist angenehm leise.
ASIC ist 81,1%.
Werde mir noch ein anderes Netzteil zum testen holen und gucken ob sich das Spulenfiepen verändert.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (18. Juli 2015)

Na endlich meine EVGA 980ti Classified wurde heute früh von Alternate verschickt


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

Und noch der obligatorische Firestrike Benchmark
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Zalman Z9 erlaubt Grafikkarten mit bis zu 290mm Länge.
> Bis auf die Inno3D und die Gigabyte sollten alle passen.
> Produktvergleich Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ), EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR), MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB



Ergänzend noch:

- MSI GTX 980Ti hat 290,5mm
- Palit Super jetstream mit Kühler 300,5mm
- Zotac Artic Storm mit Kühler 320,5mm
- Zotac AMP Extreme 330mm
- Asus Strix ~300mm
- Gigabyte ~300mm

Wird scho eng werden


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

Die AMP Extreme hat keine 330mm, sondern nur ca. 315mm.


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die AMP Extreme hat keine 330mm, sondern nur ca. 315mm.



Hm, hab auf die schnelle nur den Gamestar Test gefunden, die schreiben mit Kühler 33cm Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - GameStar


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

Den Gamestar Test kannst du in die Tonne treten.
Die haben nicht mal sleber Bilder gemacht und die gemessen 0,8 sone unter Last sind ein Witz.
Hatte sie selber hier und sie auch gemessen, da ich nur 330mm im Gehäuse Platz habe.
Da war noch genug Luft und das Maß war wie gesagt ca 315mm.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (18. Juli 2015)

Hier haben ja einige die Karte da könnte bestimmt einer nachmessen...
Hat hier noch jemand die Classified bestellt oder in seinem Besitz außer Moon_knight?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. Juli 2015)

@Palmdale
Bau doch mal den Käfig aus zum testen,sollten sich die Temps für die GPU wesentlich verbessern kann man die Festplatten mit Laufwerksadaptern montieren.
Deine CPU hat einen guten Airflow und die Abwärme der GPU wird auch gut abgeleitet,bleibt nur die Zuluft.


----------



## Cafry (18. Juli 2015)

Hiho,

da meine Frage nun schon ein paar Seiten zurück liegt, hole ich sie hier gerade nochmal mit nem Zitat nach vorne 

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand kurz ne Antwort drauf geben könnte  Danke !



Cafry schrieb:


> Hey Leude,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


----------



## Palmdale (18. Juli 2015)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> @Palmdale
> Bau doch mal den Käfig aus zum testen,sollten sich die Temps für die GPU wesentlich verbessern kann man die Festplatten mit Laufwerksadaptern montieren.
> Deine CPU hat einen guten Airflow und die Abwärme der GPU wird auch gut abgeleitet,bleibt nur die Zuluft.



Danke für den Rat, doch da die Karte selbst mit offenem Seitenteil und voll reinblasendem Tischventilator locker 78° gedrosselt erreicht, komme ich der MSI nicht weiter entgegen. Theoretisch entspricht das einem Tischaufbau, daher ist es mir schleierhaft, wie z.B. Hardwareluxx (Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test ) auf 66° unter Last kommt. Meine Karte hat im Hauptmenü von Anno 2070 mit nur 50% Last schon 69°, eine Farce. Und es ist die erste Karte, die sich an diesem Platz so erhitzt, das Retourelabel hab ich scho ausgedruckt


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. Juli 2015)

Ok,da kann man dann nix machen.


----------



## Ikarius (18. Juli 2015)

Meine MSI ging auch auf 80 grad. Von daher...

Meine Zotac geht nie über 70, sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## SlapJack (18. Juli 2015)

Cafry schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> da meine Frage nun schon ein paar Seiten zurück liegt, hole ich sie hier gerade nochmal mit nem Zitat nach vorne
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand kurz ne Antwort drauf geben könnte  Danke !



Hey, bin zwar kein Wasserexperte aber in nem anderen Forum wurde ne Diskussion zum selben Thema Geführt. Da die 980Ti und die TitanX im Referenzmodel wohl gleich sind gibts hier im moment nur die Blöcke für die Titan. Einzige Lösung für nen Kühlerblock mit 980Ti wäre die Copper von EVGA. Aber das nur soweit ich das aus anderen Foren mitgenommen habe.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

ICH BIN ZU FREIDEN !!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue G1 läuft. 

Ja die KARTE lauft auch mit 1557 aber zum Kühl halten sollten es dan schon 80% Lüfterdrehzahl sein.

bei der G1 wird der Takt wenigstens Kon stand gehalten  

hier mal die EVGA SC+ zum vergleich :-/ ohne und mit OC. 


ohne OC. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit OC.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bisonigor (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> ICH BIN ZU FREIDEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit welcher Spannung 1557Mhz?


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Mit welcher Spannung 1557Mhz?



So Firestrik Score auch über 20k und Gesamt 17557Punkte für den Alltag ausreichend  

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3

Spannung bei 1557Mhz liegt an mit 1239mV // Das musst du aber für deine Karte selber herausfinden was Sie brauch. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens der ASIC ist beschießen von der Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Mal schnell eine kleine Berichterstattung zu meiner EVGA  GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+. Ich verbuch sie mal als Glücksgriff. Spulenfiepen hab ich erst  bei Cloud Gate bei ca. 600 wahrgenommen. Kann natürlich auch mit am Alter liegen  Out of the Box hat sie auf 1202 Mhz geboostet. Der ASIC-Wert kann sich auch sehen lassen. Zu mehr bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen.

Ist jetzt zwar der falsche thread, aber wie ich es vermutet hab, die 970 war bei mir verantwortlich für das stottern bei Far Cry 4.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

Ich komme bei der Zotac einfach nicht an die VRMs ran um die Temp des Kühlkörpers zu messen  

Alles andere aber gute Werte in Anno2070 und Furmark, nichts über 80°C (ist eher weit drunter suche aber noch nach Hotspots- Hab ich gesagt dass ich ne Flir will ? ) nach 45min jeweils bei 27°C Zimmertemp und 60% Lüftersteuerung 

Edit: Ich muss mich anstrengen über 70°C an der Backplate über den VRMs zu erreichen... Kühlen kann die Karte... eindeutig.


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand eine iChill x4 von Inno3d? Sieht sehr interessant aus mit  dem 60mm Lüfter für die Backplate, aber ob das viel an den Temps ausmachen wird...


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hier mal die EVGA SC+ zum vergleich :-/ ohne und mit OC.
> 
> 
> ohne OC.
> ...



Welchen Test hast da genau gemacht mit der SC+, weil ich möcht es mal zum Vergleich bei mir nachstellen.


----------



## Taonris (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine iChill x4 von Inno3d? Sieht sehr interessant aus mit  dem 60mm Lüfter für die Backplate, aber ob das viel an den Temps ausmachen wird...



Wäre echt interessant einen Test zu lesen wobei die Kühler von Inno eigentlich immer sehr empfehlenswert waren erwarte ich mir von der Karte auch nix anderes.


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Welchen Test hast da genau gemacht mit der SC+, weil ich möcht es mal zum Vergleich bei mir nachstellen.



Valley, Metro, Firestrike


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine iChill x4 von Inno3d? Sieht sehr interessant aus mit  dem 60mm Lüfter für die Backplate, aber ob das viel an den Temps ausmachen wird...



Bei Hardwareluxx wird der Kühler schon auf der 980 als zu laut empfunden, dann wird er wahrscheinlich noch mal ne Schippe drauflegen.

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 X4 Air Boss Ultra im Test


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Bei Hardwareluxx wird der Kühler schon auf der 980 als zu laut empfunden, dann wird er wahrscheinlich noch mal ne Schippe drauflegen.
> 
> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 X4 Air Boss Ultra im Test



Die Temps würden mich brennend interessieren, die TI´s werden im allgemeinen ja sehr Heiß, aber der zusätzliche Backplate Lüfter wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel ausmachen...


----------



## Taonris (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Die Temps würden mich brennend interessieren, die TI´s werden im allgemeinen ja sehr Heiß, aber der zusätzliche Backplate Lüfter wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel ausmachen...



Die Lautstärke unterscheidet sich in dem Test kaum von den anderen Karten und die Temperaturen waren die Besten im ganzen Test.


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke unterscheidet sich in dem Test kaum von den anderen Karten und die Temperaturen waren die Besten im ganzen Test.



Sag doch sowas nicht <.< habe mir vor einer Stunde die G1 bestellt


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Sag doch sowas nicht <.< habe mir vor einer Stunde die G1 bestellt



GUTE ENDSCHEIDUNG !  Mach dir keinen Kopf drüber.


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> GUTE ENDSCHEIDUNG !  Mach dir keinen Kopf drüber.



Hoffe ich, sind die Temps denn echt OK? Die TI´s werden ja echt extrem Heiß und hatte daher auf Tests der X4 gehofft um zu sehen ob sich der 4. Lüfter bezahlt macht aber habe für die TI selber nichts gefunden.
Aber denke mit der G1 kann man nichts falsch machen. Habe zurzeit die 970 G1 und die läuft wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

Welche Tis werden den extrem heiß ?  
Ich habe bis auf das PCB der Inno3D x3 noch nix heißes gesehen...


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Welche Tis werden den extrem heiß ?
> Ich habe bis auf das PCB der Inno3D x3 noch nix heißes gesehen...



Naja sind 70-75c denn nicht Heiß? Wenn ich mir die 970/980 so anschaue die mit 55-60c laufen finde ich die TI´s schon sehr Heiß. Mir ist schon klar das ich da Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche aber heißt es nicht auch immer das Hitze= geringere Lebenserwartung. Ich hab davon nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung, aber ich lass mich gerne Aufklären und lerne dazu


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Welche Tis werden den extrem heiß ?
> Ich habe bis auf das PCB der Inno3D x3 noch nix heißes gesehen...



Die G1 würd ich wegen der Spannungswandlerkühlung aber auch nicht blind empfehlen.
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die G1 wird mit dem neuen Bios auch sehr heiß.
> Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS



Jep...aber das werden ja offenbar alle LuKü Karten ...(sagt man das so? O.o WaKü und LuKü..)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Naja sind 70-75c denn nicht Heiß? Wenn ich mir die 970/980 so anschaue die mit 55-60c laufen finde ich die TI´s schon sehr Heiß. Mir ist schon klar das ich da Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche aber heißt es nicht auch immer das Hitze= geringere Lebenserwartung. Ich hab davon nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung, aber ich lass mich gerne Aufklären und lerne dazu



Das ist natürlich alles nicht falsch aber die Relationen sollte man sich auch bewusst machen. Die Lebenserwartung von Halbleiter Schaltkreisen wird durch ein mehr an Hitze und ein mehr an Spannung durchaus statistisch signifikant reduziert. Der Chip meiner vorherigen Palit mit 1,78V Boost Spannung würde statistisch gesehen länger leben als der meiner Zotac mit 1,199V. Statistisch! Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Temperatur der Chip der Karte hält länger wenn er Kühler bleibt wobei dies bei den minimalen Spannungserhöhungen über die wir hier normalerweise reden wohl der wichtigste Faktor ist. Alle Chips sterben irgendwann durch Elektromigration und es hängt dann auch wider viel vom Chip als Unikat ab wann das passiert ! 

Aber du hast in so fern recht, dass weniger komplexe Chips die gleichzeitig Kühler bleiben deutlich bessere Lebenserwartungen aufweisen als es große Hitzemonster tun. (Dafür liegt bei den 980non Ti ne deutlich höhere Spanung an) 

Der Witz ist nur, dass diese Faktoren zwar im Leben einer GPU wichtige Rollen spielen aber für die Lebenserwartung einer Grafikkarte kaum Bedeutung haben. Da werden BGAs durch Temperaturwechsel defekt oder die VRMs machen die biege bevor der Chip sich verabschiedet.
90°C packen aktuelle Chips locker, zur not auch auf Dauer und das über Jahre. 

@Abductee 

Mache ich ja zum glück auch nicht, danke aber fürs aufmerksam machen... Könnten die vlt. mal die Palit und Zotac testen (haben die das schon ?)... wobei die Zotac gemein ist, ich komme nirgendwo ans PCB/Vrms zum messen... Ich will eine Wärmebildkammera *heul*


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Valley, Metro, Firestrike



So mal zum Vergleich, da sieht man mal wie wichtig es in erster Linie ist, was man für einen Chip erwischt und nicht welchen Hersteller man kauft. Habs mit Witcher mit neuen Patch getestet, übrigens man kann jetzt Hairworks besser einstellen. Mit Hairworks an bei Geralt und Tieren, Hairworks-AA auf 2 und Qualität auf niedrig, nie weniger als 65 fps, und das sogar bei einen Kampf mit einem Wolfs-Rudel


----------



## r0xa (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich alles nicht falsch aber die Relationen sollte man sich auch bewusst machen. Die Lebenserwartung von Halbleiter Schaltkreisen wird durch ein mehr an Hitze und ein mehr an Spannung durchaus statistisch signifikant reduziert. Der Chip meiner vorherigen Palit mit 1,78V Boost Spannung würde statistisch gesehen länger leben als der meiner Zotac mit 1,199V. Statistisch! Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Temperatur der Chip der Karte hält länger wenn er Kühler bleibt wobei dies bei den minimalen Spannungserhöhungen über die wir hier normalerweise reden wohl der wichtigste Faktor ist. Alle Chips sterben irgendwann durch Elektromigration und es hängt dann auch wider viel vom Chip als Unikat ab wann das passiert !
> 
> Aber du hast in so fern recht, dass weniger komplexe Chips die gleichzeitig Kühler bleiben deutlich bessere Lebenserwartungen aufweisen als es große Hitzemonster tun. (Dafür liegt bei den 980non Ti ne deutlich höhere Spanung an)
> 
> Der Witz ist nur, dass diese Faktoren zwar im Leben einer GPU wichtige Rollen spielen aber für die Lebenserwartung einer Grafikkarte kaum Bedeutung haben. Da werden BGAs durch Temperaturwechsel defekt oder die VRMs machen die biege bevor der Chip sich verabschiedet.



Von was für einer Verkürzung spricht mann denn so? Also in was für Dimensionen reden wir hier, meine GTX 970 zb. habe ich das mV auf +87 erhöht und sie wird anstatt ...55 jetzt ca. 62 unter Voller Last. Packt die Karte jetzt nur noch 2 Jahre anstatt 10 Jahre? (Lass uns mal ein wenig rumspinnen  )


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Mache ich ja zum glück auch nicht, danke aber fürs aufmerksam machen... Könnten die vlt. mal die Palit und Zotac testen (haben die das schon ?)... wobei die Zotac gemein ist, ich komme nirgendwo ans PCB/Vrms zum messen... Ich will eine Wärmebildkammera *heul*



Hauptsache es wird nicht so ein Spielzeug wie es unsere Redaktion hat 

Guru3D macht viel mit Thermobildern.
Speziell bei der G1 gibts aber zu TomsHardware beträchtliche Unterschiede.

MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming OC Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)


----------



## Snowhack (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So mal zum Vergleich, da sieht man mal wie wichtig es in erster Linie ist, was man für einen Chip erwischt und nicht welchen Hersteller man kauft. Habs mit Witcher mit neuen Patch getestet, übrigens man kann jetzt Hairworks besser einstellen. Mit Hairworks an bei Geralt und Tieren, Hairworks-AA auf 2 und Qualität auf niedrig, nie weniger als 65 fps, und das sogar bei einen Kampf mit einem Wolfs-Rudel




Der Chip von der EVGA SC+ ging auch gut bis 1350Mhz  halt nicht weiter, das hat meinen Ansprüche nicht genügt  für 789€ mit der G1 bis ich jetzt aber super bedient.

so sollte es mindestens aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür hab ich jetzt 716€ gezahlt.


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Ja schon klar, ich mein den Unterschied das die SC+ bei dir ja schon bei knapp 1300 die ganze Zeit ins Powerlimit läuft und runtertaktet. Bin eh nicht wirklich bewandert im overclocking und das Maximum ist mir auch net so wichtig. Die 1350  war jetzt nur mal so ein kurzes Test, bin mir sicher da geht noch was. Bin schon mit den 1350 ziemlich zufrieden, werd bestimmt mal schauen wie weit sie geht, aber wirklich relevant ist das nicht für mich. Vorsicht nur Spass: Bei dir ist halt alles unter 1500 nicht würdig


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt den Umbau der Asus gtx 980 ti strixx auf den Raijintek Morpheus fertig!

Da der V-Ram Kühler schlauerweise an den Strixx Kühler gebunden war, musste ich mir halt einen eigenen bauen um nach den Umbau die Spawas und V-Rams weiter gekühltz zu bekommen.

Hier auf dem Foto der V-Ram Kühler Marke Eigenbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ein Gesamteindruck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Temperaturen bei 27 Grad Zimmertemperatur:

3DMark11 vorher:75 Grad / nachher:58 Grad

Witcher3 vorher: 77 Grad / nachher: 61 Grad

Denke das kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Und die 2x 120mm Silent wings sind wie immer Superleise

Rest muss ich noch testen, war jetzt nur auf die schnelle.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Juli 2015)

Ohne Ramkühler ? Oo


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ohne Ramkühler ? Oo



Sind von Haus aus bei der Karte auch keine drauf, da die nicht so warm werden, sonst hätte ich schon welche draufgeklebt


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

Das der RAM nicht so warm wird halt ich für Aberglauben.
Hat man speziell bei den 7970 von Asus schön gesehen wohin das geführt hat.
Der DC3-Kühler ist ja auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes Enthusiasten.


----------



## Mysterion (18. Juli 2015)

Mal eine kleine Frage an die Profis:

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Garantie aus, wenn ich in die Lüftersteuerung manuell eingreife?

Ich hätte nichts gegen Belege durch Links von Herstellern, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das der RAM nicht so warm wird halt ich für Aberglauben.
> Hat man speziell bei den 7970 von Asus schön gesehen wohin das geführt hat.
> Der DC3-Kühler ist ja auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes Enthusiasten.



Da kann meine 7970 PCS+ ein Lied von singen... Die hatte zusätzlich auch keine gekühlten Spawas-also echt garnix auch kein stück metall- Totaler Müll die Karte ganz ehrlich


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das der RAM nicht so warm wird halt ich für Aberglauben.
> Hat man speziell bei den 7970 von Asus schön gesehen wohin das geführt hat.
> Der DC3-Kühler ist ja auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes Enthusiasten.



Sehe das Grundsätzlich auch so wie du, wie warm die bei amd werden weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich bin auch schon ein Freund davon das der Ram gekühlt wird.
Aber bei meiner 780 Direct OC waren die Ram auch schon Nackt was mich gewundert hat und da hatte ich beim Morpheus noch extra Kühler draufgeklebt.
Nun habe ich gesehen das es bei der Strixx 980 ti wieder das gleiche war also Nackte Rams, da habe ich die Kühlkörperchen ersmal weggelasen.
Da ich auch verwundert war, habe ich mir einige Tests zu den Karten durchgelesen wo halt immer wieder gesagt wurde das die Ram im erträglichen Bereich mit den Temps bleiben.

Die werden ja wohl die Karten nicht so raushauen wenn sie sich da nicht sicher wären.
Denke ich zumindestens


----------



## DummBazz (18. Juli 2015)

wird die karte eigendlich schwerer durch den morpheus?


----------



## Gromir (18. Juli 2015)

Sodele, hab mir ein neues Netzteil geholt und schwupps, schon ist das Fiepen weg!
Die Palit ist lautstärketechnisch sehr angenehm. Mein System ist zwar nicht lautlos aber ziemlich leise und ich hör die Grafikkarte nur raus, wenn ich an der Lüfterdrehzahl Hand anleg!
Beim Takt ausklamüsern bin ich noch, hab die letzten Tage noch einiges am neuen System gebastelt. Airflow und so .
Aber das hier hat sie schonmal hinbekommen, ohne dass ich an der Spannung gedreht habe (aber PT auf 110%).
Und wie gesagt: für mich nicht hörbar. 
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden (erst recht, seit sie nicht mehr fiept)


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

So mal ne Overclocking-Frage für blutige Anfänger. 1450 läuft Witcher 3 stabil, bei 1500 hat es mich jetzt auf den Desktop geschmissen. Alles bei der Standard-Spannung von 1,168 V. Mal rein informativ, wenn man jetzt einen Morpheus drauf schnallt und dann bessere Temperaturen erhält, kann sowas schon den entscheidenden Punkt ausmachen, die 1500 stabil zu erreichen? Oder erreicht man das nur wenn man mehr Spannung gibt?


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> Sodele, hab mir ein neues Netzteil geholt und schwupps, schon ist das Fiepen weg!
> Die Palit ist lautstärketechnisch sehr angenehm. Mein System ist zwar nicht lautlos aber ziemlich leise und ich hör die Grafikkarte nur raus, wenn ich an der Lüfterdrehzahl Hand anleg!
> Beim Takt ausklamüsern bin ich noch, hab die letzten Tage noch einiges am neuen System gebastelt. Airflow und so .
> Aber das hier hat sie schonmal hinbekommen, ohne dass ich an der Spannung gedreht habe (aber PT auf 110%).
> ...



Und von welchem zu welchen Netzteil bist du geswitched?


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> wird die karte eigendlich schwerer durch den morpheus?



Ja schon, aber das PCB biegt nicht durch wird noch durch eine Backplate stabilisiert, sitzt gut fest


----------



## Gromir (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Und von welchem zu welchen Netzteil bist du geswitched?


Ich hatte ein Cougar GX600 (das hatte schon was auf dem Buckel also ist es vermutlich sogar noch die v2) und hab mir heute ein beQuiet Straight Power E10 CM 700W geholt.


----------



## veteran (18. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So mal ne Overclocking-Frage für blutige Anfänger. 1450 läuft Witcher 3 stabil, bei 1500 hat es mich jetzt auf den Desktop geschmissen. Alles bei der Standard-Spannung von 1,168 V. Mal rein informativ, wenn man jetzt einen Morpheus drauf schnallt und dann bessere Temperaturen erhält, kann sowas schon den entscheidenden Punkt ausmachen, die 1500 stabil zu erreichen? Oder erreicht man das nur wenn man mehr Spannung gibt?



Dafür ist der Morpheus gedacht, irgendwann braucht dein Chip nunmal mehr Spannung um den Tackt stabil zu halten und mehr Spannung für die GPU heißt das mehr Wärme abgeführt werden muss.
Und wenn du dann einen Morpheus mit mehr reserven nach oben hast umso besser.
Aber irgendwann ist bei der GPU natürlich Schluss und wenn du an der Grenze mit 1450Mhz angelangt bist musst du halt entscheiden ob dir die 50Mhz mehr noch soviel bringen


----------



## daniel82a (18. Juli 2015)

veteran schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Morpheus gedacht, irgendwann braucht dein Chip nunmal mehr Spannung um den Tackt stabil zu halten und mehr Spannung für die GPU heißt das mehr Wärme abgeführt werden muss.
> Und wenn du dann einen Morpheus mit mehr reserven nach oben hast umso besser.
> Aber irgendwann ist bei der GPU natürlich Schluss und wenn du an der Grenze mit 1450Mhz angelangt bist musst du halt entscheiden ob dir die 50Mhz mehr noch soviel bringen



Ok, Danke. Ne die 50 Mhz sind mir egal, war nur mal aus Neugierde.  Kein Spulenfiepen und 1400, damit bin ich schon wunschlos glücklich


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage an die Profis:
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Garantie aus, wenn ich in die Lüftersteuerung manuell eingreife?
> 
> Ich hätte nichts gegen Belege durch Links von Herstellern, sofern vorhanden.



Hm, per Software sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, insbesondere wenn der Hersteller wie MSI oder EVGA das entsprechende Tool selbst anbietet. Im BIOS die entsprechenden Werte ändern könnte dann schon anders gehandhabt werden. Aber so genau kenn ich mich da dann leider auch net aus, bin eher der outoftheboxmussfunktionieren-Typ


----------



## Synner (19. Juli 2015)

Hab mich mal ans OC gewagt nach 3tagen ^^

Evga 980ti +sc+acx2.0
Kam mit 1102mhz zu mir, und ich hab sie jetzt auf 1450mhz. Komme nie höher als 73grad.
Wenn ich höher als 1450mhz gehe gibt es grafikfehler (gta5) 
Und ich habe ab und zu treiber abstürtze, Desktop 1sek schwarz und dann steht unten, treiber 353.30 musste wiederhergestellt werden, wisst ihr woran das liegt? (Passiert nicht so offt, bis jetzt nur bei browser und ytube. Noch nicht in game die meldung gehabt komischerweise.. Bitte um hilfe
Hab schließlich alles neu gekauft und solche fehler sind blööd und machen mich unruhig^^


----------



## DummBazz (19. Juli 2015)

warum fehler?du wirst wohl bei der karte am limit sein denk ich mal.alles gut und 1450 ist doch ok.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. Juli 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Tests in der PCGH ausfallen, bisher tendiere ich zur Palit. 
Mir ist es an sich ziemlich egal ob und wie weit diese OC gehen oder nicht, ich suche mir einen Chip aus, dessen Leistung ich haben möchte und dann seh ich mir die Lautstärke der Kühlung an. Den Tests von Guru3d.com ist die Palit die leiseste bisher, wollte eigendlich erst die ASUS Strix holen da meine jetzige ASUS mit DirectCU II auch sehr leise ist, aber laut dem Test ist mit dem neuen Strix Kühler nix mehr mit leise, seuftz, wenn die es mit 2 Slots nicht leise hinbekommen dann sollen sie halt für 3 Slots bauen ..., denn für Sli  sind die paar Löcher hinten nicht unbedingt optimal, da gibts bessere ... 
auf der anderen Seite soll die Palit Spulenfiepen haben , dachte eigendlich, dass hätte sich endlich mal erledigt, da ja auch anderer Chip :-/


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

Spulenfiepen kannst du bei jeder Karte habe.


----------



## noomilicios (19. Juli 2015)

@Synner 
Versuch mal den hier, der hat bei mir auch die Probleme beim surfen gefixt  ---> GeForce Hotfix driver 353.49


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Der Nvidia-Treiber ist schon arg zickig geworden in der letzten Zeit. 
Schon mit geringem OC gabs einen Treiberabsturz, neu installiert dann wieder ohne Probleme.
Meine MSI mit OC ohne Spannungserhöhung mit frisch installiertem Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stabil mit 3DMark Firestrike und Heaven Benchmark 4.0.


----------



## Snowhack (19. Juli 2015)

Synner schrieb:


> Hab mich mal ans OC gewagt nach 3tagen ^^
> 
> Evga 980ti +sc+acx2.0
> Kam mit 1102mhz zu mir, und ich hab sie jetzt auf 1450mhz. Komme nie höher als 73grad.
> ...



Wie sieht es den aus mit der Kon stand haltung des Taktes, hoffentlich nicht so, wie hier. bei 1450Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA SC+


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Der instabile Takt sieht stark nach dem Powerlimit aus.
Das sollte bei der G1 aber vom Werk aus schon sehr großzügig eingestellt sein, hast du das PT mal mitgeloggt?


----------



## Snowhack (19. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der instabile Takt sieht stark nach dem Powerlimit aus.
> Das sollte bei der G1 aber vom Werk aus schon sehr großzügig eingestellt sein, hast du das PT mal mitgeloggt?



bei mir sieht es ja auch so aus mit der G1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das andere ist nur die Frage gewesen da ich auch eine EVGA SC+ hatte und bei 1450Mhz das ganze so aus gesehen hat.
und deswegen auch nicht wirklich stabil lief, da durch ständigen Taktwechsel auch Programme und Spiele instabil werden können.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Nvidia-Treiber ist schon arg zickig geworden in der letzten Zeit.
> Schon mit geringem OC gabs einen Treiberabsturz, neu installiert dann wieder ohne Probleme.
> Meine MSI mit OC ohne Spannungserhöhung mit frisch installiertem Treiber:
> 
> Stabil mit 3DMark Firestrike und Heaven Benchmark 4.0.



Heftig. 24% ASIC Unterschied. Deine MSI müsst ich jetz mal probehalber neben der Retoure-Ware einbaun. Dann hätt ich den ultimativen Vergleich


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juli 2015)

Wenn meine Karte bei FarCry4 sauber und stabil den Boost von 1304 anlegt, dann hat die VCore stabil 1,199V anliegen.
Ganz schön heftig. Mit Ref Kühler lag die GPU bei 80°C und mit dem Morpheus um die 55°C ! . 

Jetzt will ich den Boost reduzieren, um die Spannung zu senken. An welcher Stelle mache ich das? Ich muss EVGA PrecisionX16 nutzen, da mit AB FC4 nicht startet.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wenn meine Karte bei FarCry4 sauber und stabil den Boost von 1304 anlegt, dann hat die VCore stabil 1,199V anliegen.
> Ganz schön heftig. Mit Ref Kühler lag die GPU bei 80°C und mit dem Morpheus um die 55°C ! .
> 
> Jetzt will ich den Boost reduzieren, um die Spannung zu senken. An welcher Stelle mache ich das? Ich muss EVGA PrecisionX16 nutzen, da mit AB FC4 nicht startet.



Das Tool kenn ich leider net. Allgemein dürfts aber so sein, dass wenn du den GPU Takt reduzierst, sich analog der Boost reduziert.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Du startest das EVGA-Tool und setzt den GPU Clock Offset einfach ins Minus.

Warum willst du bei 55°C die Vcore verringern?


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Juli 2015)

Na das werde ich dann mal probieren. Den Boost ganz rausnehmen wird wohl nicht gehen. 
Aber bei der Verweildauer meiner GPUs wird die Karte wohl die VCore überleben, weil ja auch die Temp sehr niedrig ist.



Abductee schrieb:


> Du startest das EVGA-Tool und setzt den GPU Clock Offset einfach ins Minus.
> 
> Warum willst du bei 55°C die Vcore verringern?



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie die Verhältnisse aussehen.  Praktisch wäre diese niedrige Tem eine "Durchhaltegarantie" ? Wir reden hier nicht über 5 Jahre


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Wo liegt denn das Problem?
Die 1,2V Vcore ist doch die ganz normale Werksspannung.
Die liegt auch nur unter Last an, im Leerlauf ist die irgendwo bei 0,8-0,9V


----------



## daniel82a (19. Juli 2015)

Ja hab grad auch  ne eigene Lüfterkurve  gemacht, da ist mir das auch aufgefallen, da ich dann die ganze Zeit so zwischen 63 und 68 Grad geschwankt bin. Aber ist ja ganz normal vom Werk so. Bei 65 Grad ist da die Schwelle wo er dann unter Last von 1,19 auf 1,17 senkt.


----------



## noomilicios (19. Juli 2015)

noch ganz frisch --->  GeForce 353.51 driver download


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

noomilicios schrieb:


> noch ganz frisch --->  GeForce 353.51 driver download



Hm, hat der mehr zu bieten als die Optimierung für das Dinosaurier Spiel Ark?

Btw, neuer Asus Strixx Test auf Hardwareluxx, jetzt müsste man sie nur noch kaufen können 
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix im Test


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2015)

An die glücklichen Besitzer der EVGA GTX980TI classified: wie sind eure ersten Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte? Hitze, Stabilität usw?


----------



## Breakzone (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo! Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon etwas länger und eigentlich hatte ich mich schon auf die Zotac AMP Extreme festgelegt, weil mir der hohe out of the box Takt und die Garantieerweiterung am meisten zusagen. Die außerordentliche Länge der Karte hat mich allerdings auf den Gedanken gebracht zu überprüfen, ob sie überhaupt in mein, mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenes, Gehäuse überhaupt reinpasst. Ich besitze das Antec Three Hundred und laut diesen beiden links Amazon.de: Fragen und Antworten: wieviel Platz ist fÃ¼r die Grafikkarte vorhanden? und Antec Three Hundred: Maximale Länge der Graka? - ComputerBase Forumdarf die Karte nicht länger als 27 bzw. 28cm sein. Im Moment habe ich noch eine Gigabyte 280X drin, die laut Geizhals allerdings 285mm lang ist. Viel länger dürfte die neue 980Ti nicht werden, der Abstand zum Festplattenkäfig beträgt bei mir ca 1cm (siehe Bild)   
Jetzt habe ich entweder die Option entweder mein Festplattenkäfig mit einer Metallsäge um ca 40mm zu kürzen oder mich einfach für ein kürzeres Modell (Palit Jetstream 280mm?) zu entscheiden. Im Moment tendiere ich noch zur ersten Option. Wie seht ihr das? Soll ich mein Gehäuse vielleicht doch lieber ganz sein lassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

Breakzone schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich noch eine Gigabyte 280X drin, die laut Geizhals allerdings 285mm lang ist. Viel länger dürfte die neue 980Ti nicht werden, der Abstand zum Festplattenkäfig beträgt bei mir ca 1cm (siehe Bild)
> Jetzt habe ich entweder die Option entweder mein Festplattenkäfig mit einer Metallsäge um ca 40mm zu kürzen oder mich einfach für ein kürzeres Modell (Palit Jetstream 280mm?) zu entscheiden. Im Moment tendiere ich noch zur ersten Option. Wie seht ihr das? Soll ich mein Gehäuse vielleicht doch lieber ganz sein lassen?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Schwierig, würd halt große Umbaumaßnahmen erforderlich machen. Bei mir wars relativ einfach, einen von zwei Käfigen rauszunehmen (4 Schrauben), jetzt passen 55cm Karten rein . Ich würds zunächst mit der Palit probieren


----------



## Markus_P (19. Juli 2015)

Hat schon wer auf die MSI gtx 980ti Gaming den Morpheus draufgebaut?  würde mich interessieren ob es sich mit der Versteifung von der Baseplate die über den Gddr5 Speicher geht ausgeht ....

Und wie schaut es mit dem Powertarget aus?

Ref = 110%
Palit: 111%?
MSI= 109 oder 120% ?
Gigabyt= 122%?
Asus???
Zotac???

Verstehe die Boardparnter nicht warum die bei custom Designs mit 2x 8 pin nicht ein 130% PT von haus aus Einstellbar ist ....


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

Die MSI geht bis 109%, wobei das für normales OC locker ausreicht.
LN2-Benchen wird man damit aber nicht glücklich werden.

Die Gigabyte geht mit dem neuen Bios 20W weniger.


----------



## SimRacer925 (19. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Hat schon wer auf die MSI gtx 980ti Gaming den Morpheus draufgebaut?  würde mich interessieren ob es sich mit der Versteifung von der Baseplate die über den Gddr5 Speicher geht ausgeht ....
> 
> Und wie schaut es mit dem Powertarget aus?
> 
> ...



DIe Zotac AMP Extreme hat nen PT von 111 wobei 111 dann 435W und 100% = 390W entsprechen. Die Karte saugt ohne Ende, da kann nicht viel mehr als das von Zotac eingestellt werden.. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit dem Powertarget aus?
> 
> Ref = 110%
> Palit: 111%?
> ...


Die Prozentzahlen alleine nützen dir nichts, da muss man schon die Wattzahl für die 100% haben.


----------



## r0xa (19. Juli 2015)

G1 hat 280 W = 100%


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

MSI 2x 8-Pin und maximal möglich 109%
Zotac ebenfalls 2x 8-Pin


----------



## SimRacer925 (19. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> MSI 2x 8-Pin und maximal möglich 109%
> Zotac ebenfalls 2x 8-Pin



Watt wären noch nützlich, ansonsten sind die Zahlen ja nutzlos


----------



## tonikroos1987 (19. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> An die glücklichen Besitzer der EVGA GTX980TI classified: wie sind eure ersten Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte? Hitze, Stabilität usw?



Bis jetzt hatte hier nur einer die Classified gehabt und die ist sofort wieder zurück gegangen weil keinerlei oc möglich war. Aber jetzt ist eine neue Lieferung unterwegs und meine müsste morgen bei mir eintreffen. Werde dann berichten. Die Verfügbarkeit der Karte ist noch sehr schlecht genauso wie die Hybrid oder hydrocopper von EVGA.


----------



## Markus_P (19. Juli 2015)

zotac mit 435 Watt kann ich fast nicht glauben .... 
Das sind ja was 190% im vergleich zum Ref design 
Bist du dir sicher das du da nicht das gesamt system meinst?

Eine Tabelle wo alle Karten mit max Powertarget in Watt zeigt wäre interessant 

Mehr als 350 Watt wird eh nicht benötigt ... da sind im vergleich zum ref design 140%


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Mehr als 350 Watt wird eh nicht benötigt ... da sind im vergleich zum ref design 140%


, doch gibt genug die mehr brauchen.


----------



## SimRacer925 (19. Juli 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> zotac mit 435 Watt kann ich fast nicht glauben ....
> Das sind ja was 190% im vergleich zum Ref design
> Bist du dir sicher das du da nicht das gesamt system meinst?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



66W PCIE Slot, 162W Stecker 1, 162W Stecker 2 = 390W Gesamt bei PT 100
75W PCIE Slot, 180W Stecker 1, 180W Stecker 2 = 435W Gesamt bei PT 111


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Btw, neuer Asus Strixx Test auf Hardwareluxx, jetzt müsste man sie nur noch kaufen können
> ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix im Test


Dann kann man wohl die Asus Strix bedenkenlos empfehlen. Onkel Tresh hat also nicht übertrieben...

Gruß


----------



## SlapJack (19. Juli 2015)

Aber es ist trotz allem Krass, dass die Zotac am meisten Leistung braucht und grad so oder nicht ganz auf die Leistung der G1 Gaming kommt. Zumal der Snowhack ja nun 2 hatte und beide mal lockerflockig die 1500er Marke knacken und Stabil bleiben. 

@ Snowhack könntest du mal nochmal n Video machen, bei dem die Karte mit deinen jetzigen Einstellungen durch ne Benchmark rennt. Mich würde Interessieren wie 80% Lüfterdrehzahl dann klingen. 
Hat deine G1 auch schon das neue Bios oder noch das alte drauf? 

Weis jemand ob man das alte G1 Bios wieder drauf flashen kann? 

Bei mir setzt sich irgendwie immer mehr die G1 an die Spitze meiner Chars. Zwar noch hinter den hybriden aber trozdem bin ich zunehmend fasziniert von der Karte


----------



## Markus_P (19. Juli 2015)

Dann wird es warscheinlich die zotac amp extrem 

Wie ist den die Kühlung und die Lautstärke so?
Lüfter rattern?

Zotac gibt ja  5 Jahre Garantie drauf 

Darf ich die WLP austauschen bei der Garantie? da geht immer etwas bei der Temperatur
Ist sie bei dir schonmal mit OC in PT Limit gelaufen?

mfg


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Dann kann man wohl die Asus Strix bedenkenlos empfehlen. Onkel Tresh hat also nicht übertrieben...



Obwohl die Temperaturen OK sind, würd ich aus Grundprinzip keine Karte empfehlen die keinen RAM-Kühler hat und statt einer Bodenplatte auf das billigere DC-Design setzt.


----------



## JayR91 (19. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Aber es ist trotz allem Krass, dass die Zotac am meisten Leistung braucht und grad so oder nicht ganz auf die Leistung der G1 Gaming kommt. Zumal der Snowhack ja nun 2 hatte und beide mal lockerflockig die 1500er Marke knacken und Stabil bleiben.
> 
> @ Snowhack könntest du mal nochmal n Video machen, bei dem die Karte mit deinen jetzigen Einstellungen durch ne Benchmark rennt. Mich würde Interessieren wie 80% Lüfterdrehzahl dann klingen.
> Hat deine G1 auch schon das neue Bios oder noch das alte drauf?
> ...


Interessant wäre eher ob er den Takt in Spielen wie Witcher halten kann, meine schafft in Benchmarks 1500 und bei Witcher ist bei 1450 Schluss


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Dann kann man wohl die Asus Strix bedenkenlos empfehlen. Onkel Tresh hat also nicht übertrieben...
> 
> Gruß



So ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wann seht ihr endlich ein, dass ich alles weiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer recht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sowieso der Größte bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (19. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eher ob er den Takt in Spielen wie Witcher halten kann, meine schafft in Benchmarks 1500 und bei Witcher ist bei 1450 Schluss



Die hält den Takt ohne Probleme in jeglichen Spielen. 

Komm erst morgen wieder nach Hause dann gibt es für euch ein Video 

Und Besitz auch noch das alte BIOS.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Obwohl die Temperaturen OK sind, würd ich aus Grundprinzip keine Karte empfehlen die keinen RAM-Kühler hat und statt einer Bodenplatte auf das billigere DC-Design setzt.



Stimmt auch wieder, laut Guru3D ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR) :
A decent amount of airflow  of heat is exhausted, however at position M1 up to M3 (M1/M2 = heatpipe) we do see that quite a bit of heat is pushed out on that location, *that is directly on top of something very hot, likely VRM and that heat ends up in your PC.* There's no heat bleeding to the motherboard PCB. The card obviously produces a lot of heat and does not exhaust, so ventilation inside your PC is a must.

Wie stehts in diesem Punkt um die Palit Super Jetstream und die Zotac AMP Extreme?


----------



## Markus_P (19. Juli 2015)

Hab mir jetzt die LN2 edition mit morpheus Black bestellt 

Hoffe das ich nicht all zu lange warten muss und das ich einen guten Chip erwische 

mfg


----------



## Mysterion (19. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Aber es ist trotz allem Krass, dass die Zotac am meisten Leistung braucht und grad so oder nicht ganz auf die Leistung der G1 Gaming kommt. Zumal der Snowhack ja nun 2 hatte und beide mal lockerflockig die 1500er Marke knacken und Stabil bleiben.



Für die Leistung ist die AMP! Extreme ein echter Leisetreter. Ich hatte die Palit hier, die zwar auch sehr leise war (nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraushörbar), dafür aber den Gehäuseinnenraum deutlich stärker augeheizt hat. Die G1 Gaming versucht sich mit dem flachen 2-Slot Kühler bei Laune zu halten, wodurch die Lüfter natürlich schneller drehen müssen.

Die Lüftersteuerung der Palit ist IMHO zu konservativ und lässt die Karte um die 70°C heiß werden. Die AMP! Extreme wird im Schnitt nur 66°C heiß, bei 70°C sieht der Kühler zu, dass sich von dem Wert wieder schnell entfernt wird.

Für mich ist die Zotac Karte stimmiger und die 100 MHz mehr Boost nehme ich gerne mit.


----------



## SlapJack (19. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Für die Leistung ist die AMP! Extreme ein echter Leisetreter. Ich hatte die Palit hier, die zwar auch sehr leise war (nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraushörbar), dafür aber den Gehäuseinnenraum deutlich stärker augeheizt hat. Die G1 Gaming versucht sich mit dem flachen 2-Slot Kühler bei Laune zu halten, wodurch die Lüfter natürlich schneller drehen müssen.
> 
> Für mich ist die Zotac Karte stimmiger und die 100 MHz mehr Boost nehme ich gerne mit.



Stimmt schon, dass die Lüfter mehr drehen müssen und die G1 dadurch wahrscheinlich Lauter ist. Aber trotz allem scheint es ja so zu sein, das die G1 wesentlich einfacher einen höheren Stabilen Takt erreicht. 

Ich weiß nun leider nicht mehr ganz Auswendig auf welchem Takt du deine hast, SimRacer925  seine Zotac mit mühe und not und Biosmodifikationen gerade so auf Stabile 1468Mhz bekommen (laut seiner Signatur). 

Währenddessen hat der Snowhack ja nun bei seiner 2. G1 wieder ohne Probleme und Biosmodifikation über die 1500er Marke gebracht und kann diesen Takt auch Stabil halten.  

Außerdem scheinen beide Karten so bei einer Temperatur von um die 70 Grad rum haltbar zu sein. Ich weiß zwar nun nicht was der SlimRacer für ne Lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt hat aber ich glaube nicht das sich von der Lautstärke her nen großen Unterschied nimmt. 

Verglichen mit knapp 70€ weniger für die G1 finde ich, dass sich die G1 im Gesamtpaket bei OC bereitschaft als das wesentlich rundere Paket Präsentiert.


----------



## JayR91 (19. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Die hält den Takt ohne Probleme in jeglichen Spielen.
> 
> Komm erst morgen wieder nach Hause dann gibt es für euch ein Video
> 
> Und Besitz auch noch das alte BIOS.


Beim alten BIOS ist auch mehr Luft zum übertakten, beim neuen wird der PT herab gesetzt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Verglichen mit knapp 70€ weniger für die G1 finde ich, dass sich die G1 im Gesamtpaket bei OC bereitschaft als das wesentlich rundere Paket Präsentiert.



Du weist das Maxwell in Spielen nicht wirklich gut mit mehr Chiptakt skaliert oder, speicher OC istda auch wichtig ? 
Edit: Ich beziehe mich hier speziell auf den GM200!
Alles über 1500Mhz ist imho nicht altagstauglich und reine verschwendung von Resourcen. 
Eine Karte die 1450Mhz ist keine 10% langsamer als eine Karte mit 1550MHz dafür aber hat letztere einen unglaublich hohen Stromverbauch, höhere Spannung und die komponenten werden deutlich heißer... von einem besseren Gesammtpaket würde ich da nicht sprechen.

Arrg--- Denkfehler ! 

Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen, dass OC Karten bei der 980Ti allgemein eher überflüssig sind.


----------



## SlapJack (19. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen, dass OC Karten bei der 980Ti allgemein eher überflüssig sind.



Sorry aber das macht nicht wirklich sinn.  Wie du im Review zur Strix siehst :  ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix im Test
Das Übertakten der Strix hat sehr wohl zusätzliche Frames gebracht bei den Games. 

Ob das + an Frames im Vergleich zum OC gut ist oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber wenn ich für 70€ weniger ne Karte bekomme die Gleichviel oder mehr Takt dank etwas OC schaft als die Teurere dann ist das erstmal gut. Wenn dann die Temps auch noch einigermaßen ähnlich sind und die billig Graka nicht wesentlich lauter ist finde ich persönlich schon das es mehr sinn macht die günstigere Karte zu Kaufen. 

In diesem direkten Vergleich kommt noch dazu das die G1 bei 250W startet und die Zotac bei 390W laut SlimRacer. Wenn die G1 ihr maximum mit 130% PT zieht kommt sie damit auf 325W was immer noch unter der Zotac liegt. Was ebenfalls ein Pluspunkt für die G1 ist.

Alles nur mal rein von den Zahlenwerten her betrachtet. 

Wenn du G1 dafür um 2 Sone lauter ist dann ist das ebenfalls ein Kaufgrund, genau so wie Spulenfiepen.

 Aber rein von der Preis/Leistung her scheint die G1 bisher so eine der besten 980Ti zu sein, sofern man dazu vereit ist sie zu Übertakten. 

Das war alles was ich damit sagen wollte. Außerdem bezieht sich das alles auf Angaben und Beispiele die es hier bisher gab. Kann auch sein das ich mit Glück nen Super Chip kriege und die Zotac damit Stabil die 1600er knackt aber das ist halt Glück. Bei der G1 scheint es aber so als ob die 1500Mhz Marke fast immer stabil haltbar sein sollte.


Gibt es denn das alte Bios der G1 noch irgendwo runterzuladen? Auf der Homepage findet man nur das neue...


----------



## DummBazz (19. Juli 2015)

ich habs gesichert


----------



## micha30111 (19. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> ich habs gesichert


Besser ist das - man weiß ja nie. Deshalb habe ich es auch gesichert, aber auf der Gigabyte Seite ist es eher nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

Mit OC Karten meinte ich Karten deren PCB extra fürs OC ausgelegt sind. Das lohnt ich einfach nicht, wenn man das PCB ausfährt erhält man kaum bessere Ergebnisse in Sachen OC und zieht Saft wie blöd während man dem Pc ordentlich einheitzt, eine Steigerung von maximal 10% steht da imho in keinerlei Relation.


----------



## Snowhack (19. Juli 2015)

@SlapJack 

hab es heute doch noch nach Hause geschaft  hier meine Settings mit der G1. Erst mit 80% lüfter was ich nicht empfehlen würde (zu Laut) aber 63C° 

oder mit Akzeptablen 65% und 70C° 


Video folgt. mit 80% Lüfterdrehzahl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




____

Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cxpivmjqiE&feature=youtu.be

Sorry für die die Qualität aber mein Handy muster gerade dafür herhalten.


----------



## SlapJack (19. Juli 2015)

Super Danke dir vielmals! Könnte noch jemand das alte Bios irgendwo hochladen? Werd mir am Montag die G1 mal bestellen und schauen wie gut die bei mir dann läuft.


----------



## Huggy2Bear (19. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube die Gigabyte G1 sind so gut weil die nur ausgesuchte GPUs verwenden
Auf der Homepage werben die mit GPU Gauntlet™ Sorting

"With GPU Gauntlet™ Sorting, the Gigabyte SOC graphics card guarantees the higher overclocking capability in terms of excellent power switching"

Berichtigt mich wenn ich das falsch verstehe


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

Wenn die die GPUs selektieren wo ist dann die Standard-Karte ?


----------



## Huggy2Bear (19. Juli 2015)

Ist jetzt mal reine Spekulationen aber hat Gigabyte vielleicht eine tochterfirma ?

Dann weiß  wo die schlechteren GPUs landen


----------



## DummBazz (19. Juli 2015)

ich welcher auflösung läuft valley @snowhack in 4k und ultra extram?

hab versucht das gigabyte rom hochzuladen,es kam aber fehler.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Juli 2015)

Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> Ist jetzt mal reine Spekulationen aber hat Gigabyte vielleicht eine tochterfirma ?
> 
> Dann weiß  wo die schlechteren GPUs landen



Nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## defPlaya (19. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte auch gerne mal den Benchmark von Valley laufen lassen. Aber ich bekommte wegen 144 Hz nur max. 144 FPS. Wie schaffe ich es, dass der Benchmark die volle FPS zahl anzeigt?


----------



## DummBazz (19. Juli 2015)

gsync deaktivieren


----------



## defPlaya (19. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> gsync deaktivieren



Ah so ... ok danke dir!


----------



## Snowhack (19. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> ich welcher auflösung läuft valley @snowhack in 4k und ultra extram?
> 
> hab versucht das gigabyte rom hochzuladen,es kam aber fehler.



Voreinstellung Extrem HD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit man es besser vergleichen kann. 
(nicht jeder hat ein 4k Monitor.)

er hat das Bios schon von mir bekommen.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Hier die Werte mit einer Palit!
Keine Spannungserhöhung.
+100 MHz
110 PT
+250 MHz Speicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bei BF4 geht dder Bosst gerne von 148X auf 143X runter. Das kann die G1 besser!


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

@defPlaya

das mit BF4 schätze ich mal ist der PT. der geht ja bei G1 bis 130% bzw dann  auf 325Watt. 

bei dir dürfte 100% 250W sein und 110% 275Watt.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> @defPlaya
> 
> das mit BF4 schätze ich mal ist der PT. der geht ja bei G1 bis 130% bzw dann  auf 325Watt.
> 
> bei dir dürfte 100% 250W sein und 110% 275Watt.



Das glaube ich auch. Ich würde so gerne das PT auf 115 oder 120 erhöhen. Aber ich traue mich nicht, da ich nicht weiß ob ich sonst noch was verändern muss (Spannung usw).


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch. Ich würde so gerne das PT auf 115 oder 120 erhöhen. Aber ich traue mich nicht, da ich nicht weiß ob ich sonst noch was verändern muss (Spannung usw).



Mach doch einfach, wenn es bei AfterB. weiter geht kein Thema.  Kaputt gehen kann  nichts solange du nicht im Bios herumspielst. 

das einzige was passieren kann ist das du die Kernspannung erhöhen musst wenn der Treiber Abstürzt.

ich kann die Kernspannung einfach so auf 87mV erhöhen und PT auf 130% stellen. Karte bekommt halt mehr saft und im Bios ist als Sicherheit  1250mV standardmäßig hinterlegt, mehr gekommt die karte also nie ab.


----------



## DummBazz (20. Juli 2015)

von mir auch mal valley bench


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> von mir auch mal valley bench



hättest den Cursor noch bei Screenshot in die Tabelle heben müssen damit man was mit den werten anfangen kann  

aber gute Punktzahl.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann die Palit nur auf 109% stellen und auch dann läuft die Karte noch gern ins Powertarget.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also ich kann die Palit nur auf 109% stellen und auch dann läuft die Karte noch gern ins Powertarget.



Dann ist die Karte nichts zum OC weil man keine Möglichkeit hat der Karte zu erlauben die Spannung zu erhöhen. 
meine Karte kann unter lasst bis zu 1243mV ziehen.  bei 1557mhz  wie sieht es bei deiner aus ?


----------



## DummBazz (20. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hättest den Cursor noch bei Screenshot in die Tabelle heben müssen damit man was mit den werten anfangen kann
> 
> aber gute Punktzahl.


weiß zwar nicht was du meinst, aber wenn du zwei mal auf das bild klickst,wird es größer


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> weiß zwar nicht was du meinst, aber wenn du zwei mal auf das bild klickst,wird es größer



Ich meine wenn du mit dem Mauszeiger bei AfterB. in die Tabelle gehst werden doch die werte angezeigt bei der stelle wo sich die Maus befindet und man sieht nicht nur die Aktuellen werte sondern die Werte an dem Angezeigten Zeitpunkt der Maus  

so wie hier. zb. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DummBazz (20. Juli 2015)

aso,ok beim nächsten mal dann...thx

edit: ok noch einen


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach, wenn es bei AfterB. weiter geht kein Thema.  Kaputt gehen kann  nichts solange du nicht im Bios herumspielst.
> 
> das einzige was passieren kann ist das du die Kernspannung erhöhen musst wenn der Treiber Abstürzt.
> 
> ich kann die Kernspannung einfach so auf 87mV erhöhen und PT auf 130% stellen. Karte bekommt halt mehr saft und im Bios ist als Sicherheit  1250mV standardmäßig hinterlegt, mehr gekommt die karte also nie ab.



Das PT im Afterburner geht bis 110%. Traue mich nicht im Bios rumzuspielen das meinte ich. So rennt die Karte ins PT wenn ich in 1440p spiele.


----------



## parad0xr (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte ja auch die Palit und jetzt die G1 und mann muss eben sagen wenn man stark übertakten möchte muss man halt die G1 nehmen. Meine Palit hatte ein Asic von 76,6% meine Gigabyte nur 67,3%. Aber trotzdem war bei meiner Palit so bei 1450 schluss. Grund war auch das Powertarget. Bei der G1 komme ich trotz übertaktung nichtmal in das 100% Powertarget rein. Allein deswegen ist schon ist für Leute die einen hohen Takt erzielen wollen die G1 die bessere alternative. Die Palit kann man ruhig mit bisschen Reserven eher um die 1430-1450 Stabil übertakten. Meine G1 aktuell geht aber auch komplett ohne Spannungserhöhung auf Stabile 1500. Ich lasse sie mit Reserven dann immer auf 1480 laufen. Und wenn ich hier oder in anderen Foren sehe ist fast jede G1 dazu imstande 1500 ohne Spannungserhöhung zu schaffen. Ob das für Games jetzt soviel ausmacht ob ich nun 1430 oder 1480 sei mal dahin gestellt. Für Leute die sich eben Freuen einen Unglaublich hohen Takt zu haben ist das toll. Ich habe nichtmal weiter gebencht, da ich für 24/7 keine Spannungserhöhe für die letzten paar Mhz brauche. Lasse sie doch einfach auf 1440 oder ähnlichen laufen. Der Unterschied selbst zu 1500 ist jetzt nicht derartig enorm. 1 FPS mal mehr vielleicht.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Das stimmt. Für mich ist die G1 nichts, weil sie mir zu laut ist. Ich bin mir sicher, mit einem dezent höheren PT könnte ich die Palit stabil auf 1450 MHZ halten. Aber hey das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. Jetzt pendelt sie zwischen 1400 und 1489 MHZ.


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

So werde in den nächsten Tagen bestellen (spätestens Mittwoch) aktuell habe ich mich für die Palit entschieden gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten oder ist die Palit noch immer die leiseste? Ich konnte die letzten Tage kaum mitlesen, deshalb frage ich einmal so in die Runde.


----------



## parad0xr (20. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Für mich ist die G1 nichts, weil sie mir zu laut ist. Ich bin mir sicher, mit einem dezent höheren PT könnte ich die Palit stabil auf 1450 MHZ halten. Aber hey das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. Jetzt pendelt sie zwischen 1400 und 1489 MHZ.




Gut bei mir ist silent Gaming nicht so wichtig. Silent im Idle aber umso mehr, da ich am Schreibtisch auch mal lernen möchte ohne Geräuschkulisse. Aber ich habe bei mir alle Gehäuselüfter über eine Nachgerüstete Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Im Idle schalte ich komplett alle Lüfter aus und die GPU schaltet sich ja auch unter 60C° komplett ab. Damit hört man dann absolut garnix.
Beim Gaming selber habe ich immer Kopfhörer auf, deswegen höre ich sowieso nix. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve geht auch auch relativ ruhig. Sicherlich immernoch nichts für Silententhusiasten aber schon leise. Für jemand der es lieber Ruhig und leise zugehen muss und mit im schlimmsten Fall 1400 Mhz zufrieden ist, ist die Palit verständlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> So werde in den nächsten Tagen bestellen (spätestens Mittwoch) aktuell habe ich mich für die Palit entschieden gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten oder ist die Palit noch immer die leiseste? Ich konnte die letzten Tage kaum mitlesen, deshalb frage ich einmal so in die Runde.



Servus. Versandbestätigung kam just eben per Mail. Meine Palit sollte also morgen, spätestens übermorgen eintreffen. Dann kann ich dir nochn weiteres Update geben. Lautstärkeempfinden ist allerdings immer subjektiv und im Idle stehen eigentlich alle Lüfter aller Karten still.



parad0xr schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch die Palit und jetzt die G1 und mann muss eben sagen wenn man stark übertakten möchte muss man halt die G1 nehmen. Meine Palit hatte ein Asic von 76,6% meine Gigabyte nur 67,3%. Aber trotzdem war bei meiner Palit so bei 1450 schluss....



1450 wären schon super toll, hatten meine beiden MSI nicht mal in Reichweite. Obwohl ja Palit und Gigabyte jeweils Custom PCB sind, lässt Gigabyte wesentlich mehr zu . Gestern mal auch bei AiO Lösungen geguggt, EVGA schaut ja echt gut aus, aber leider noch nicht verfügbar


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Seit wann ist Leistung leise? 

Ein V8 Block mit 7L Hubruam hat auch eine Menge Leistung, aber das Orchester kann man trotz Wakü auch nicht abstellen.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Leistung leise?
> 
> Ein V8 Block mit 7L Hubruam hat auch eine Menge Leistung, aber das Orchester kann man trotz Wakü auch nicht abstellen.



Leistung kann leise sein, wie die jüngste Vergangenheit gezeigt hat (muss es allerdings nicht). Daher erwarte ich das von allen meinen zukünftigen Grafikkarten, im Idle still zu stehen und unter Last im vernünftigen Rahmen zu bleiben . Und ein V8 will man gar nicht abstelln, das muss so sein und ist ja gerade die Musik!


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand von euch die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X4 schon getestet ? Hatte die 780 TI von Inno und die war extrem leise und sehr gut verarbeitet, war allerdings noch der  alte HerculeZ X3 Ultra Kühler. Ich weiß das es angeblich bei der X3 Probleme mit der VRM-Kühlung gibt aber die Karte klingt trotzdem ziemlich interessant.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Die VRMs werden ja bei X4 durch Lüfter extra gekühlt.
Wie laut er dabei ist, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Leistung leise?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZD0dAW06KM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCBATWOhIK4

geht auch leise


----------



## Lori78 (20. Juli 2015)

Habe gestern in einen der Forenbeiträge jemand gesehen, der die X4 in der Sig stehen hatte. Kannst ja mal den nach Erfahrungen fragen. Name weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber die Suchfunktion hilft sicher.


----------



## Damir (20. Juli 2015)

Ich selber habe jetzt keine 980TI
Aber mal so als Frage hat einer
von euch nen Triple 1080P System
mit einer 980TI und kann sagen wies
so performt?


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

GamerPC_2014 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe jetzt keine 980TI
> Aber mal so als Frage hat einer
> von euch nen Triple 1080P System
> mit einer 980TI und kann sagen wies
> so performt?




Da das nur 6Millionen Pixel sind würde ich als 4k (8Millionen) Spieler sagen kein Problem. 

Ich hatte vor meinem 4k Monitor ein Tripel System. /GTX970 @ 1545Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde das aber im nachhinein nicht mehr machen, da gefällt mir die Bildqualität um ein Vielfaches besser mit 2160p


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2015)

GamerPC_2014 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe jetzt keine 980TI
> Aber mal so als Frage hat einer
> von euch nen Triple 1080P System
> mit einer 980TI und kann sagen wies
> so performt?



Naja, kann man entsprechend auf die Pixelchen umrechen. Dein Setup wären dann 6,22 Mio, WQHD 3,68 und UHD 8,29. So gesehen wird man je nach Spiel bissl an den Stellrädchen drehen müssen, aber im großen und ganzen sollts mit OC Karten fluffig laufen.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Übertakten ist aber auch kein Wundermittel.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Support von Gigabyte gemacht?


----------



## parad0xr (20. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Servus. Versandbestätigung kam just eben per Mail. Meine Palit sollte also morgen, spätestens übermorgen eintreffen. Dann kann ich dir nochn weiteres Update geben. Lautstärkeempfinden ist allerdings immer subjektiv und im Idle stehen eigentlich alle Lüfter aller Karten still.
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 wären schon super toll, hatten meine beiden MSI nicht mal in Reichweite. Obwohl ja Palit und Gigabyte jeweils Custom PCB sind, lässt Gigabyte wesentlich mehr zu . Gestern mal auch bei AiO Lösungen geguggt, EVGA schaut ja echt gut aus, aber leider noch nicht verfügbar



Wie bereits meine Palit hatte ein überdurschnittlich hohen Asic von 76,6%. Sie war im Stock schon höher getaktet als andere Palits. D.h bei einem gleichen offset von 100Mhz hat meine höher getaktet als manch andere. Wenn ich 1450 Ohne Spannung mit der "guten" Palit erreicht habe ist denke ich 1420-1430 im Schnitt immer drin bei der Palit. Bei der G1 liegt der Schnitt halt bei 1480 ohne spannung. Meisten 1500, schon abartig die G1. Und 70Mhz kann für den einen oder anderen schon ein Kaufgrund sein.


----------



## GottesMissionar (20. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Übertakten ist aber auch kein Wundermittel.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Support von Gigabyte gemacht?



Hatte zwei Gigabyte 970er. Die Erfahrungen mit dem Support, als ich mich über die 3,5GB Speicherproblematik beschwert hatte (Karten waren ~6 Wochen alt), waren so ernüchternd, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, nie wieder Gigabyte Karten zu kaufen. Bin jetzt bei EVGA gelandet.

Das Problem war nicht, dass mir beim Support nichts angeboten wurde (das hatte ich eh erwartet), sondern die lange Wartezeit auf eine Antwort (3 Wochen), dass ausschließlich vorgefertigte Copy-Paste-Antwortsätze gebracht wurden und man im Ganzen Null Interesse gezeigt hat, überhaupt auf die Anfrage einzugehen.


----------



## iReckyy (20. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele mit meiner 980Ti auch Tripple FHD. Mit Rahmen-Korrektur 6120x1080 (6,6Mio Pixel). Kann mich nicht beschweren.

The Witcher 3 läuft mit allem auf Ultra + Hairworks mit ~30fps. In allen anderen Spielen habe ich überhaupt keine FPS-Probleme.



Snowhack schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor meinem 4k Monitor ein Tripel System. /GTX970 @ 1545Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild ist echt cool. Hast du das noch vorhanden ? 


Mit 2 980Ti im SLI und dann Tripple WQHD wäre glaube ich echt cool  Allerdings ist das dann mindestens 7680x1440 also 11,06Mio Pixel


----------



## parad0xr (20. Juli 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meiner 980Ti auch Tripple FHD. Mit Rahmen-Korrektur 6120x1080 (6,6Mio Pixel). Kann mich nicht beschweren.
> 
> The Witcher 3 läuft mit allem auf Ultra + Hairworks mit ~30fps. In allen anderen Spielen habe ich überhaupt keine FPS-Probleme.
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht irgendwie ziemlich wenig? 6,6 Mio Pixel müssten irgendwo zwischen WQHD und UHD liegen. Witcher bei mir in Ultra macht bei UHD ~40FPS und bei WQHD gute 80FPS.
Ich habe halt immer Hairworks aus. Würde ich auch an deiner Stelle machen denn die Leistungskosten lohnen sich garnet. Vorallem wenn du 30FPS kriechst bis du über jeden frame froh. Du solltest eher bei 50FPS landen bei 6,6 Mio Pixel.


----------



## Damir (20. Juli 2015)

Wie hast den das mit dem Hintergrund gemacht?
Sieht ja übelst schick aus!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Juli 2015)

3x Full HD lief ja schon mit 2x 7970 mit ein paar Abstrichen ziemlich brauchbar... von daher denke ich dass du dir da keine Sorgen machen musst.


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meiner 980Ti auch Tripple FHD. Mit Rahmen-Korrektur 6120x1080 (6,6Mio Pixel). Kann mich nicht beschweren.
> 
> The Witcher 3 läuft mit allem auf Ultra + Hairworks mit ~30fps. In allen anderen Spielen habe ich überhaupt keine FPS-Probleme.
> 
> ...



http://i.imgur.com/qFJqsZx.jpg

hier


----------



## iReckyy (20. Juli 2015)

Danke 

Naja, 30Fps in Witcher 3 wenn wirklich alles am Anschlag ist  das Hairworks bei Geralts Haaren finde ich garnicht soo toll, aber die Wölfe usw. Da sieht das echt sehr schick aus


----------



## micha30111 (20. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Übertakten ist aber auch kein Wundermittel.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Support von Gigabyte gemacht?


Ich muss gestehen, dass als ich mit dem Support telefoniert habe, das nicht so prickelnd war. Sobald es um Grafikkarten geht, und es etwas komplexer wird, scheinen die alles nach Asien zu geben. Und die Antworten die man dann per Mail bekommt sind auch Standard oder nicht vorhanden. Ist zumindest mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Zu HW- Tausch bei defekt oder ähnlichem kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## parad0xr (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch mit der support Bekanntschaft gemacht mit meiner gtx 470 soc. Wie bereits geschrieben ist die Kommunikation so mittelmäßig und Austauschzeiten sind oft länger. Allerdings hat immer alles am Ende geklappt. Support würde ich eher mittelmäßig werten. Du bekommst was du willst, dauert aber und du musst dich durch telefonieren. Gibt aber sxhlimeren support.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte einmal vor 6 Jahren mit dem Support von Zotac zu tun. Das lief aber über den Händler, vielleicht dauerte die RMA deshalb auch fast 3 Monate bis ich eine neue GTX 260 AMP!² bekam.

Auf die Mail vorige Woche antworteten die aber sehr schnell, die meinten man müsse die Grafikkarte nach England schicken, den Porto zahlt man jedoch selbst.

Bei mir dreht es sich nur mehr um den Support, und da scheint Zotac doch als Premium Anbieter seitens NVIDIA die bessere Wahl zu sein, aber wer will schon eine 3 Slot Graka mit 1,5Kg in den PCI-E Slot stecken?


----------



## Kusarr (20. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> [...] aber wer will schon eine 3 Slot Graka mit 1,5Kg in den PCI-E Slot stecken?



das Problem seh ich halt auch, 1,5kg sin echt zu krass. Da seh ich förmlich vor meinem inneren Auge, wie der Slot vom Mainboard kracht 
Drum hab ich die Pali genommen. Hoffentlich versendet MF die bald -.- .. Vorkasse zwar kostenlos, dauert aber au alles länger

Weiß eig jmd wie schwer die Palit ist? Weiß nur, dass sie sehr leicht sein soll.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> das Problem seh ich halt auch, 1,5kg sin echt zu krass. Da seh ich förmlich vor meinem inneren Auge, wie der Slot vom Mainboard kracht
> Drum hab ich die Pali genommen. Hoffentlich versendet MF die bald -.- .. Vorkasse zwar kostenlos, dauert aber au alles länger
> 
> Weiß eig jmd wie schwer die Palit ist? Weiß nur, dass sie sehr leicht sein soll.



Sehr leicht ist sie nicht. Aber die liegt gut in der Hand bzw. im Slot.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ist ja nur eine Frage beim Transport. Man sollte sie Abstützen oder mit einer Aufhängung versehen und schon hat man im Betrieb kein Problem (außer vielleicht ein optisches).



Naja, ein bisschen Eisen, eine gute Mischung aus Sand und Zement und schon hat man einen richtig schönen Steher im Gehäuse stehen. Wen alles bricht, aber der hält.


----------



## Donboxo (20. Juli 2015)

Falls jemandem die 1,5kg zu schwer sind,  kann sich derjenige ja sowas zusammenbasteln:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/zoom_pic.php?id=32573


----------



## Ikarius (20. Juli 2015)

Die 1,5 kg machen garnichts, solange sie ordentlich festgeschraubt ist.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (20. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe heute meine 980ti Classified bekommen und muss sagen das ist schon ein echt geiles Stück Hardware.
Hab jetzt nur kurz getestet und bin von dem kühler etwas enttäuscht, 60% lüfterpower sind schon sehr deutlich rauszuhören.
Und ich habe einen bescheiden asic von 62,7% 

Vielleicht komme ich morgen zum ausführlichen testen.

@moon_knight 
Was hatte deine erste classi für ein asic?


----------



## Snowhack (20. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute meine 980ti Classified bekommen und muss sagen das ist schon ein echt geiles Stück Hardware.
> Hab jetzt nur kurz getestet und bin von dem kühler etwas enttäuscht, 60% lüfterpower sind schon sehr deutlich rauszuhören.
> Und ich habe einen bescheiden asic von 62,7%
> 
> ...







meine hat einen 65% ASIC und geht sehr gut bis 1500Mhz. 

außerdem so weit ich das so entnehmen konnte ist ein ASIC der niedrig ist besser für Wasserkühlung und LN2. 

höre ASIC für Luftkühlung.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> meine hat einen 65% ASIC und geht sehr gut bis 1500Mhz.
> 
> außerdem so weit ich das so entnehmen konnte ist ein ASIC der niedrig ist besser für Wasserkühlung und LN2.
> 
> höre ASIC für Luftkühlung.



Ich glaube, dass ist nicht bei den Maxwell GPUS ich so. Die skalieren anders.


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

Gibts zu den Grafikkarten von Nvidia eigentlich ein gratis Spiel? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere legt Nvidia nach dem Debakel ja kein Arkham Knight mehr bei. Metal Gear Solid soll wohl in Zukunft kommen aber da steht aktuell anscheinend auch noch kein Datum fest. Also geht man im Moment leer aus?


----------



## SimRacer925 (20. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute meine 980ti Classified bekommen und muss sagen das ist schon ein echt geiles Stück Hardware.
> Hab jetzt nur kurz getestet und bin von dem kühler etwas enttäuscht, 60% lüfterpower sind schon sehr deutlich rauszuhören.
> Und ich habe einen bescheiden asic von 62,7%
> 
> ...



Ein Kumpel hat heute seine GTX 980 Ti Classified direkt vom Evga Shop bekommen und empfand den Lüfter als zu laut und wollte sie schon widerrufen.. Da mir die Lautstärke im Case allerdings egal ist (ja OK sie ist schon krass laut aber so what, wenn ich zocken hab ich Headset auf und höre das ja nicht)  hab ich meine AMP Extreme mit seiner Classified getauscht. 
Und ich bin ehrlich gesagt begeistert. ASIC von 79,4, Standardboost auf 1430. Um 70 MHz übertaktet und die 1500 MHz werden bei nen 2000MHz Speicher konstant in Spielen gehalten ohne abzufallen. In Anno ohne Vsync sinkt der Takt auf 1488 aber auch das ist besser als das was meine AMP extreme je mitgemacht hat,bei 1468 war da Schluss (gekauft bei Alternate mit ASIC 74,6).

Einziger Nachteil ist für mich dass die Classy schon recht warm wird, Anno Baumtest ohne Vsync 80 Grad. In games dank Vsync allerdings nur 65 Grad.


----------



## Pixekgod (20. Juli 2015)

bei mir war noch  Arkham Knight dabei man kann es aber auch tauschen Metal Gear


----------



## Ikarius (20. Juli 2015)

Joa gibs den auch in 3440x1440?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Juli 2015)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> bei mir war noch  Arkham Knight dabei man kann es aber auch tauschen Metal Gear



Wie geht das ? Kann man das nachträglich umtauschen? Batman läuft bei mir nämlich garnicht, aber so null


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Warum den nicht? Bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie geht das ? Kann man das nachträglich umtauschen? Batman läuft bei mir nämlich garnicht, aber so null



Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain - Statt Batman: Arkham Knight im Nvidia Bundle, Umtausch möglich - GameStar


----------



## tonikroos1987 (20. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat heute seine GTX 980 Ti Classified direkt vom Evga Shop bekommen und empfand den Lüfter als zu laut und wollte sie schon widerrufen.. Da mir die Lautstärke im Case allerdings egal ist (ja OK sie ist schon krass laut aber so what, wenn ich zocken hab ich Headset auf und höre das ja nicht)  hab ich meine AMP Extreme mit seiner Classified getauscht.
> Und ich bin ehrlich gesagt begeistert. ASIC von 79,4, Standardboost auf 1430. Um 70 MHz übertaktet und die 1500 MHz werden bei nen 2000MHz Speicher konstant in Spielen gehalten ohne abzufallen. In Anno ohne Vsync sinkt der Takt auf 1488 aber auch das ist besser als das was meine AMP extreme je mitgemacht hat,bei 1468 war da Schluss (gekauft bei Alternate mit ASIC 74,6).
> 
> Einziger Nachteil ist für mich dass die Classy schon recht warm wird, Anno Baumtest ohne Vsync 80 Grad. In games dank Vsync allerdings nur 65 Grad.



Meine hat einen Standardboost von 1353Mhz ist ja schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied zu deiner.
Na mal sehen wie oc so ist ansonsten mal sehen was der super Support von EVGA dazu sagt


----------



## bisonigor (20. Juli 2015)

Wo habt ihr ihren Batman Key bekommen?

Ich habe meine bei *computeruniverse gekauft.*


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr ihren Batman Key bekommen?



Mind Factory.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Einmal Mindfactory und einmal Alternate.
Bei computeruniverse und Caseking gabs keinen.


----------



## bisonigor (20. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einmal Mindfactory und einmal Alternate.
> Bei computeruniverse und Caseking gabs keinen.


Alles klar


----------



## tonikroos1987 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe meinen auch von alternate zur Classified dazu gekriegt aber erst auf Nachfrage weil es für die Classified nicht vorgesehen ist da kann ich nur sagen top alternate!


----------



## micha30111 (20. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einmal Mindfactory und einmal Alternate.
> Bei computeruniverse und Caseking gabs keinen.


Hm.. Strange...meiner war bei Caseking als Gutschein dabei...


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

Hab eine Liste mit den Händlern gefunden. 

BatmanÂ®: Arkham Knight | PC Spiele | NVIDIA


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Juli 2015)

Achso dann ne... Habe die Zotac ja nicht direkt vom Händler dann ist Batman auch i.o


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Hm.. Strange...meiner war bei Caseking als Gutschein dabei...


Wann hast du bestellt?
Bei mir war nix im Karton und auf der Seite steht auch nix.
Eventuell kommt es auch auf die Karte an.


----------



## micha30111 (20. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?
> Bei mir war nix im Karton und auf der Seite steht auch nix.
> Eventuell kommt es auch auf die Karte an.


Also ursprünglich Mitte Juni aber die Post hat es versaut. Dann haben sie die ein zweites mal am 9.7. raus geschickt. Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass es mit dem Hersteller zu tun hat, weil es sich ja um eine NVidia Aktion mit bestimmten Fachhändlern handelt... Aber bei mir war's die Gigabyte.

Aber ich sah gerade dass die Aktion beendet ist... Kommt wohl drauf an wann Du deine bestellt hast.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Naja, die Zotac von Alternate hatte ich letzte Woche Donenrstag geholt und der Code hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Bei Mindfactory in der Email stand, dass die Aktion noch bis Ende Juli geht.
Bei Alternate gabs auch nicht zu jeder Karte einen Code dazu.


----------



## micha30111 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte nur gerade auf der Nvidia Seite gesehen, dass die Aktion beendet ist.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Naja, gestern konnte ich den Code noch einlösen.


----------



## micha30111 (20. Juli 2015)

Stimmt... dann ist das seltsam...


----------



## Taonris (20. Juli 2015)

So hab auch die Palit bestellt werde auch einen Bericht schreiben oder eventuell ein Video machen.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja vorallem bei dem spiel


----------



## Cafry (20. Juli 2015)

Hey Jungs,

jemand von euch hat doch bestimmt auch ein SLI der TI im Einsatz ?

Könnte mir wohl jemand bei meinem Problem helfen ?

Bin da irgendwie ratlos grad.

Danke euch.

Cafry


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Hardwareluxx hat die Gigabyte 980ti G1 getestet, ich warte nur darauf das die mal die Zotac auch testen.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming im Test


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich vertraue auf keine Tests mehr.
Laut dem Test ist die Palit 2db leiser als die Inno, mein Gehör sagt mir da aber was anderes.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte bisher nur Gigabyte Karten, (HD7970 / GTX 780Ti), aber meine nächste wird auch auf Grund des Plastiks als Backplate bei der Gigabyte eine Zotac. Wer will schon Kunststoff im Gehäuse...


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich vertraue auf keine Tests mehr.
> Laut dem Test ist die Palit 2db leiser als die Inno, mein Gehör sagt mir da aber was anderes.



Jupp ich auch nicht!


----------



## chischko (20. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind dB ja auch Mist und jeder, der es kann, benutzt Sone als Einheit.
> dB sagen nichts darüber aus, wie nervig ein Geräusch ist, Sone hingegen schon. Ein angenehmes Brummen kann den selben dB-Wert haben, wie ein ekliges Zischen.



Moment das ist so aber auch nicht ganz richtig... Sone entsprechen keiner psychoakustischen Wertung. db(A) sind zumindest A-gewertet aber natürlich keine psychoakustische Wertung. Klar ist ein eindeutiger als dB aber noch weit weg von wirklichert Psychoakustik, vor Allem, da die menschl. akustische Empfindlichkeit sehr unterschiedlich ist und sich über die Jahre hinweg stets verändert. Das psychoaktive Band (menschl. Hörvermögen 20Hz bis 20kHz) beträgt ca. 3,5-4Hz. Alles was ich hier abspielt ist extrem präsent, alles darum nimmt epxonentiell ab... bei einem 20 Jährigen Europäer zumindest... Eingeborene in Urwaldregionen z.B. nehmen höhere Töne sehr viel prägnanter wahr (10-12kHz). Die Ursachen sind noch etwas unklar bzw. die Theorien gehen sehr weit auseinander... (ich bin Anhänger der Theorie "Schleichen und Rascheln in Ästen sowie abknickende Äste befindet sich in diesem Frquenzband und deshalb ist das hilfreich bei der Jagd. 

Sowas musst du entweder im Jury testing verfahren ermitteln oder mit sound-quality Metriken. Das Blöde daran ist halt nur, dass die wiederum kaum jemand interpretieren kann


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> ... Das Blöde daran ist halt nur, dass die wiederum kaum jemand interpretieren kann



Probieren geht über studieren, ein Hoch auf das Fernabsatzgesetz . Dem Umstand entsprechend, wie empfindest Du die Zotac? Morgn kommt mein Palit, bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## chischko (20. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> wie empfindest Du die Zotac? Morgn kommt mein Palit, bin ja mal gespannt...



Bin sehr zufrieden. Lautstärke hält sich in Grenzen die Leistung ist ECHt nochmal nen Sprung (hatte vorher die Zotac 980 AMP! Extreme Edt.) und  in Sachen OC ist einiges möglich und die Temps haöten sich auch im Rahmen. Wirklich ne Top Karte aber mir fehlt jeglicher Vergleich eingebaut in meine Gehäuse hab ich noch keine andere gehört, deswegen ist mein Feedback natürlich auch etwas einseitig.


----------



## SimRacer925 (20. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Meine hat einen Standardboost von 1353Mhz ist ja schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied zu deiner.
> Na mal sehen wie oc so ist ansonsten mal sehen was der super Support von EVGA dazu sagt



Oh das ist aber echt krass. Da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig scheinbar ein guter ASIC ist was Standardspannung, Power Consumption und den daraus resultierenden Grundboosttakt angeht.. 77 MHz ist immerhin schon bisschen was..
Meine 1500 liegen bei 1.212 V an. Ab 66° throttelt die Karte einen Boostschritt runter auf 1488 bei 1.187V. Meine Zotac hat bei 1468 Schlapp gemacht, egal wie viel mehr Spannung man ihr gibt..


----------



## chischko (20. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und da man sich ja nun nach irgendwas richten muss, wäre Sone die bessere Wahl. So wie sie z.B. von PCGH verwendet werden.


Ja! Oder wir schulen die gesammte Community hier in Sachen professioneller Analyse und Interpretation von gemessener Akustikdarstellung, Bewertung, Wasserfalldiagramme, etwas Modalverhalten, Ordnungsanalyse etc. sowie einem korrekten Aufbau eines akustischen Testsetups inkl. Umweltbedingungen


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ja! Oder wir schulen die gesammte Community hier in Sachen professioneller Analyse und Interpretation von gemessener Akustikdarstellung, Bewertung, Wasserfalldiagramme, etwas Modalverhalten, Ordnungsanalyse etc. sowie einem korrekten Aufbau eines akustischen Testsetups inkl. Umweltbedingungen


Klingt einfach, so machen wir das.


----------



## SimRacer925 (20. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand wie man das throtteln ab einer bestimmten Temperatur ausschalten oder 5 Grad nach hinten schieben kann? 
Hab festgestellt bei vollem Grid und Regen in Project Cars dass ich doch diese Schwelle von 67 Grad überschreite und bei 72 Grad lande.. Dann Taktet der von 1500 (1.212 V) auf 1488 (1.187V)...


----------



## SimRacer925 (20. Juli 2015)

Nö, Power Limit nichtmal zu 60% gekratzt lt. Afterburner. Ist definitv Voltage, OV Max und Ausnutzungs Limit, kein Power Limit. Und da taktet sie bei 67 Grad leider runter, muss ja eigentlich aber doch nicht... :/


----------



## defPlaya (20. Juli 2015)

Oh man leute... die Lüfter von meine Palit geben Klickgeräusche ab ca. 800 Rpm von sich. Ich habe diese aufgenommen damit ihr wisst was ich meine. Kann ich hier irgendwie eine Sounddatei hochladen? So ein Mist. Vielleicht ist es das selbe was Mamba mal reklamiert hat?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2015)

Warum takten eure Karten schon so früh runter, gut ich habe meine auch noch nie unter 65°C laufen lassen.
Meine boostet auf 1379MHz und bleibt da auch bei 77°C.


----------



## SimRacer925 (20. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum takten eure Karten schon so früh runter, gut ich habe meine auch noch nie unter 65°C laufen lassen.
> Meine boostet auf 1379MHz und bleibt da auch bei 77°C.



Frage ich mich auch wieso sie das tut.. Ich mein, ist jetzt nicht die Welt ob 1500 oder 1488 aber interessanter ist warum tut sie das bei nur 67 Grad..

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD55 (MS-7751)

21533 Grafikpunkte sind ja nun nicht so schlecht, ob da 21600 drin wären wenn sie den Takt 12MHz höher halten könnte?


----------



## GladiusTi (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das selbe "Phänomen" mit meiner 980Ti von MSI, bei über 74grad taktet die Karte 12mhz runter.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Oh man leute... die Lüfter von meine Palit geben Klickgeräusche ab ca. 800 Rpm von sich. Ich habe diese aufgenommen damit ihr wisst was ich meine. Kann ich hier irgendwie eine Sounddatei hochladen? So ein Mist. Vielleicht ist es das selbe was Mamba mal reklamiert hat?



Lad es auf ZippyShare oder so... 
Weis halt nicht ob das erlaubt ist ? 
Edit: Wenn nicht schick es mir per pn, dann kann ich es morgen anhören und dir zumindest sagen ob es das selbe Geräusch ist 

Da es ja JoM79 und parad0xr auch hatten kann das schon gut sein :/

Achso zu dem Thema so wie ich das nach ganz kurzem drüber schauen gesehen hab sind die Lüfter der Palit nicht so leicht zu demontieren wie bei der Sapphire z.B ka ob das ohne Verlust der Garantie geht...


----------



## Ikarius (21. Juli 2015)

Meine Zotac taktet auch runter von 1404 MHz auf 1392 und die bleibt immer unter 70 grad. Muss wohl an Maxwell selbst liegen.


----------



## Snowhack (21. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx hat die Gigabyte 980ti G1 getestet, ich warte nur darauf das die mal die Zotac auch testen.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming im Test




Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - GameStar


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - GameStar



Hmm man könnte sie runtertakten, damit sie nicht so viel Strom zieht und das riesige Kühlsystem könnte dann richtig leise laufen


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - GameStar


Der Test ist nen Witz.


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Oh man leute... die Lüfter von meine Palit geben Klickgeräusche ab ca. 800 Rpm von sich. Ich habe diese aufgenommen damit ihr wisst was ich meine. Kann ich hier irgendwie eine Sounddatei hochladen? So ein Mist. Vielleicht ist es das selbe was Mamba mal reklamiert hat?



Bei mir und JoM79 war es allerdings erst ab 1300-1500rpm, was noch fieser ist da man es im normalen Betrieb oft nicht merkt da sie nicht so hoch drehte.
Ich habe ja damals schon gesagt das wenn von den sagen wir mal 20 Leuten in dem Thread die alle eine Palit Super Jetstream 3 Stück Probleme mit den Lüfter haben ist das schon ziemlich Fragwürdig. Habe ja immernoch bedenken das auch die, die dem Anschein nach sauber laufen nach einer einer bestimmten Laufzeit Probleme machen. Ich weiß echt nichtmehr ob ich Leuten die sonst so gute Palit empfehlen sollte.



Ikarius schrieb:


> Meine Zotac taktet auch runter von 1404 MHz auf 1392 und die bleibt immer unter 70 grad. Muss wohl an Maxwell selbst liegen.



Also das liegt nicht an Maxwell selbst, weder Palit noch meine G1 takten bei 70C° runter. Ich habe schonmal gelesen das die Zotac ziemlich früh runtertakten. Aber irgendjemand aus dem Forum hatte gemeint das sie es nicht tut. Bin mir jetzt auch unschlüssig da ich schonmal irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe das sie unnötigerweise früh runtertaktet. Liegt eher an dem Bios von Zotac.

/Sorry Doppelpost, wollte eigentl den ersten Bearbeiten, sorry /


----------



## SimRacer925 (21. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Also das liegt nicht an Maxwell selbst, weder Palit noch meine G1 takten bei 70C° runter. Ich habe schonmal gelesen das die Zotac ziemlich früh runtertakten. Aber irgendjemand aus dem Forum hatte gemeint das sie es nicht tut. Bin mir jetzt auch unschlüssig da ich schonmal irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe das sie unnötigerweise früh runtertaktet. Liegt eher an dem Bios von Zotac.
> 
> /Sorry Doppelpost, wollte eigentl den ersten Bearbeiten, sorry /



Ist nur die Frage wieso die Karten unterschiedlich runtertakten, bei 67 Grad sehe ich keinen Grund einfach 12 MHz und 25mV runterzutakten.

Btw: EVGA | Articles | EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N

Kaufen nach ASIC Qualität, na mal schauen


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Juli 2015)

Eine Karte hat mehrere Faktoren die die Frequenz bestimmen. Das hat dann nichts mit dem Power Limit oder mit dem Temperatur Limit zu tun. Warscheinlich ist der Stromfluss zu hoch.

Meine Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Windforce 3X hat das auch gemacht, bei 75°C - 1,187v ging die von 1.150mhz auf 1.137mhz bei 1,150v runter, und bei 72°C ging es wieder rauf auf 1.150mhz - 1,187v.


----------



## CSharper (21. Juli 2015)

Hier für die Asic Geilen:
EVGA - Articles - EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Juli 2015)

dafuq... naja ich denke aber nicht das di ales binnen...das wäre seeeeeeer teuer...da sind dan 1049 schon fast zu wenig xD


----------



## CSharper (21. Juli 2015)

Hätte ich nicht schon 2 Titan X würd ich jetzt sofort zuschlagen

Edit: Lol die haben jetzt den Preis auf 1149€ gesetzt


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

Ich wusste das es nicht lange dauert bis Firmen sich für hohen ASIC bezahlen lassen. Jetzt kann man sich für einen guten asic den arsch abbezahlen und wenn man das nicht macht bekommt man mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ein schlechten, da die guten ja teurer verkauft werden. 200€ mehr für die selbe Karte (Ohne Mehraufwand in der Produktion). Absolute Abzocke wie ich finde. Das EVGA da auchnoch mitmacht. Für mich ein absoluter Minuspunkt für das sonst so tolle und faire Marking/Support.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Lad es auf ZippyShare oder so...
> Weis halt nicht ob das erlaubt ist ?
> Edit: Wenn nicht schick es mir per pn, dann kann ich es morgen anhören und dir zumindest sagen ob es das selbe Geräusch ist
> 
> ...



Oh man ja mache ich heute abend wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

Ein guter ASIC ist immer gut, aber für einen besseren bezahlen ? Ne  
OC ist mir da auch erstmal egal aber ne niedrigere Spannung + etwas kühlerer Chip ist da schon schön...

Edit: Lol meine Palit hatte nen 79,6% ASIC hätte EVGA dafür auch 999€ genommen ?


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein Punkt den ich auch vermute, Firmen die Karten mit selektierten Chips verkaufen filtern diese natürlich bei den unselektierten Karten aus. Dadurch dürfte die Chance sinken bei Referenzkarten eine zu erwischen die sich gut takten lässt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt den ich auch vermute, Firmen die Karten mit selektierten Chips verkaufen filtern diese natürlich bei den unselektierten Karten aus. Dadurch dürfte die Chance sinken bei Referenzkarten eine zu erwischen die sich gut takten lässt.



Takten ist echt fast wayne... Meine Zotac geht nach erneuten Tests schon gut höher als meine Palit und der ASIC liegt 10% drunter... (klar mit 1.199V statt 1.178V dafür hat die Palit keinen deut mehrspannung vertragen)

Edit: Sry, habe ne 1 bei jeder Voltage vergessen 1.99V wäre doch sehr krass


----------



## SimRacer925 (21. Juli 2015)

Bei den Kingpin ASICs ist es ja umso erstaunlicher dass meine Classy nen 79,4er hat, immerhin fast diesen 80+ den die sich mit 1150 aber mal verdammt hart bezahlen lassen.. Hätte gedacht dann selektieren die auch schon die Classys auf maximal 72 ASIC um alles drüber für Kingpin zu reservieren..


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Chips nicht nach ASIC sondern nach Taktvermögen selektiert werden dürfte die Chance trotzdem sinken.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wenn die Chips nicht nach ASIC sondern nach Taktvermögen selektiert werden dürfte die Chance trotzdem sinken.



Das ist richtig  
Macht EVGA für mich allgemein etwas unattraktiver...


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das ist richtig
> Macht EVGA für mich allgemein etwas unattraktiver...



Ja, vorallem 200€ Mehr für die gleiche Karte komplett OHNE Mehraufwand bei EVGA. Das kostet der Firma absolut garnix und nehmen 200€. Klar müssen die dann selektiert werden ein Mehrpreis ist ja auch fair, aber 200€? Das ist abzocke pur. Ein Grund mehr ein anderen Hersteller zu nehmen. Da hat man auch die chance über 75% zu schaffen und das ohne Aufpreis. Die chance das man bei einer normalen EVGA Superclocked z.b überhaupt mehr als 70 schafft ist dann gegen 0, da die alle für die Teuren modelle reserviert werden um selbige mit hohem asic zu vermarkten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

Die hätten beim Grundangebot 72%+ bleiben sollen und auf Anfrage für die 50 Übertakter die es wirklich interessiert die 80%+ Option haben können. Aber das ist reine Abzocke.
@Moon_Knight Da überrascht mich eigentlich die UVP der Basisversion... Mal gucken was die in DE kostet...

Das schlimmste ist jetzt, das wohl viele auf den Trichter kommen bei anderen Karten den ASIC zu checken und bei nichtgefallen zurück zu schicken... Dann kaufe ich keine Grafikkarten mehr, wenn ich nur noch den Müll anderer Leute vorgesetzt bekomme...


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2015)

Was habt ihr denn nur alle?! Der Preis ist doch völlig gerechtfertigt, schließlich ist ein T-Shirt dabei !


----------



## CSharper (21. Juli 2015)

Also in der Printausgabe wo sie die Titan X "tunen", hatten sie auch drei Karten mit unterschiedlichen Asics getestet. Und so wie ich es in Erinnerung habe,war die mit dem höchsten Asicwert am besten zum Übertakten.


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Naja, Kingpin will auch noch sein Geld und dann ist die Version durch das viele Kupfer und das bessere PCB so auch teurer.
> Kleinere Stückzahlen erhöhen den Preis auch noch. (Je höher der Asic, desto weniger Karten wird es geben: Angebot und Nachfrage.) Außerdem verliert man"glückliche Kunden" durch das Aussieben bei den "normalen" Karten. Irgendwo kann man das schon rechtfertigen. Es ist zwar kein Angebot für Sparer und man wird seinen Schnitt machen, aber richtige Abzocke ist das noch nicht.^^



Ich sag ja nicht das die Kingpin Karte zu teuer ist. Ist mir klar das durch Kühlung und veränderten PCB die Karte teurer wird, das bestreite ich ja garnicht. Aber die 200€ unterschied sind NUR Asic. Angebot und Nachfrage ist hier auch witzig da niemand weiß wiehoch die Anfrage an einer Karte mit Asic über 80% ist, da es sowas noch nie gab. 
Finde es einfach ne Frechheit.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

Der Aufpreis könnte durchaus gerechtfertigt sein, je nachdem was es für ein Aufwand ist die Chips zu testen bevor man sie verbaut.


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis könnte durchaus gerechtfertigt sein, je nachdem was es für ein Aufwand ist die Chips zu testen bevor man sie verbaut.



Also man muss ja alle Chips testen, da ja jeder Chip ein 80% Chip sein kann. D.h selbst die Karten mit "nur" 70% müssen getestet werden. Und selbige kann man ja für 200€ weniger Kaufen. D.h der Aufwand für den Verkauf einer 70% Karte ist genauso hoch wie der einer 80% Karte. Nur der Preis von 200€ ist der unterschied.
Bei EVGA (hat man im casekingvideo gesehen) wird ja auch an einer Stelle geflashed und entschieden ob sie ein Superclocked modell wird oder nicht, dort nimmt es sicherlich keinen mehraufwand mal für 5Sekunden schnell den asic auszulesen.


----------



## CSharper (21. Juli 2015)

Der Test fand unter Luft statt. Nehm an mit dem Arctic Accelero. Was soll so schwer sein beim Asic auslesen?


----------



## winnie0601 (21. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit einer Woche nun auch eine Pailt Super Jetstream. Und ich bin persönlich mit der Karte recht zufrieden. Vom Kühler her, macht die Karte einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Bei ca. 31°C Raumtemperatur habe ich im Passivbetrieb 45-48°C. Nach zwei Runden FireStrike gingen die Temperaturen hoch auf 74°C. Dabei bleib nach Angaben von GPU-Z die Lüfter-Drehzahl bei maximal 43%. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ASCI habe ich ein Model mit 78,6% erwischt. Da ich aber aktuell nicht übertakte, ist mir das nicht so wichtig. 

Generell macht der Kühler einen sehr guten Eindruck. Es gibt kein Klackern der Lüfter und die Geräuschkulisse ist bis 50% noch zu ertragen, obwohl alles darüber schon eher unangenehm wird.

Anders sieht es mit dem Spulenfiepen aus. Gerade bei über 150 fps gibt die Karte unangenehme Geräusche von sich. Zwar ist es noch zu ertragen, aber je höher die Frames, desto prägnanter wird das Geräusch. Beim Spielen von Far Cry 4 (1440p@ultra) war das Geräusch nicht wirklich zu hören, also somit in realen Spielebedingungen eher unkritisch.
Vielleicht ändert sich was, wenn ich mein neues Netzteil habe.

Zur Info, was mein System so verbraucht:

Core i7 4770 @stock
Asrock H87
16 GB DDR3-1333
250 GB Samsung 840 EVO
Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream

@3DMark Fire Strike: 359W mit Vorgänger (Inno3D GTX 780 ichill Herculez X3 Ultra): 345W

Generell kann ich die Palit empfehlen, sie bietet für *mich @stock* genug Leistung, ist sehr angenehm leise (Lüfter) und preislich gut aufgestellt. Das Spulenfiepen ist etwas, dass sich erst noch bei mir einpendeln muss, da muss ich noch beurteilen, inwieweit es mich stört. Es wäre zwar ärgerlich, aber ich werde deshalb nicht meine Karte tauschen.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Also man muss ja alle Chips testen, da ja jeder Chip ein 80% Chip sein kann. D.h selbst die Karten mit "nur" 70% müssen getestet werden. Und selbige kann man ja für 200€ weniger Kaufen. D.h der Aufwand für den Verkauf einer 70% Karte ist genauso hoch wie der einer 80% Karte. Nur der Preis von 200€ ist der unterschied.
> Bei EVGA (hat man im casekingvideo gesehen) wird ja auch an einer Stelle geflashed und entschieden ob sie ein Superclocked modell wird oder nicht, dort nimmt es sicherlich keinen mehraufwand mal für 5Sekunden schnell den asic auszulesen.



Natürlich ist es ein Aufwand wenn man selektieren muss bevor der Chip verlötet wird und natürlich muss man dann alle Chips testen, ich verstehe nicht was du meinst.


Wenn es ein anderes PCB ist muss man die Chips testen bevor sie aufgelötet werden, das ist durchaus ein Mehraufwand den man in der Fertigugskette einbauen muss.


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. Juli 2015)

@winnie0601 wieviel Hz hat dein Monitor?


----------



## winnie0601 (21. Juli 2015)

60Hz Dell U2711


----------



## CSharper (21. Juli 2015)

Versteh auch nicht wieso immer mit einem Lukü, ein Full Cover WB würde viel mehr Sinn machen bei so Extrem Oc Karten.


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. Juli 2015)

Bei 120 bzw. 144 Hz hätte ich gesagt mach V-Sync an  benutze das selber sogut wie nie aber bei meiner Graka kommen auch bei 400 fps noch kein fiepen oder was auch immer^^

(Und wollte mir ja auch die Palit holen mitte September)


----------



## Rolk (21. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hoffentlich testet PCGH oder wer anderes mal objektiv, ob der ASIC bei Maxwell nun jede Regel von früher bricht oder nicht.



Haben sie in der Print mit 4 MSI GTX970 schon gemacht. Mit dem Ergebniss je höher der ASIC desto besseres oc, bzw. desto höher der boost. Undervolten ging glaube ich auch besser.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Bei 120 bzw. 144 Hz hätte ich gesagt mach V-Sync an  benutze das selber sogut wie nie aber bei meiner Graka kommen auch bei 400 fps noch kein fiepen oder was auch immer^^
> 
> (Und wollte mir ja auch die Palit holen mitte September)


Und warum sollte er bei 60Hz kein Vsync anmachen?
Zumal 150fps bei einem 60Hz Monitor sinnlos sind.


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte er bei 60Hz kein Vsync anmachen?
> Zumal 150fps bei einem 60Hz Monitor sinnlos sind.



vllt. möchte er trotzdem mit mehr als 60 fps spielen, ist ja im endeffekt reine gefühlssache

Ich käme mir mit einer "60 fps drossel" persönlich eingeschränkt vor


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

Naja, dann hoffe ich dass du keinen 60Hz Monitor hast.


----------



## Gromir (21. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Oh man leute... die Lüfter von meine Palit geben Klickgeräusche ab ca. 800 Rpm von sich. Ich habe diese aufgenommen damit ihr wisst was ich meine. Kann ich hier irgendwie eine Sounddatei hochladen? So ein Mist. Vielleicht ist es das selbe was Mamba mal reklamiert hat?



Mir wird da langsam Angst und Bange. Das ist jetzt schon sehr auffällig!
Bei so vielen kann das eigentlich fast kein Zufall mehr sein


----------



## Taonris (21. Juli 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> Mir wird da langsam Angst und Bange. Das ist jetzt schon sehr auffällig!
> Bei so vielen kann das eigentlich fast kein Zufall mehr sein



Ich werde meine auch im Laufe der Woche bekommen und dann berichten.


----------



## parad0xr (21. Juli 2015)

Gromir schrieb:


> Mir wird da langsam Angst und Bange. Das ist jetzt schon sehr auffällig!
> Bei so vielen kann das eigentlich fast kein Zufall mehr sein



Ja ich würde auch klar sagen das Palit mit den Lüfterlagern Probleme hat. Ob sich die Problematik bei allen Lüftern (auch die, die nicht klackern) auswirkt, wissen wir erst wenn die Karte vll 1 Jahr aufm Markt ist. Vielleicht gehen die Lager dann nach und nach kaputt. Weiß eben keiner vorher, aber ob ich die Palit dann noch empfehlen würde, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## winnie0601 (21. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> vllt. möchte er trotzdem mit mehr als 60 fps spielen, ist ja im endeffekt reine gefühlssache
> 
> Ich käme mir mit einer "60 fps drossel" persönlich eingeschränkt vor



Da fehlte mir bisher die Zeit. Familie und Beruf rauben zu viel. 

Aber ich denke das Vsync würde ich einschalten. Ich persönlich bin nur froh, wenn ich über 40 fps in Spielen habe und das sollte ich jetzt hinbekommen.


----------



## noomilicios (21. Juli 2015)

Ich melde mich hier auch noch mal zu wort:

Hatte zwischenzeitlich ne G1 von Gigabyte hier da ich keine Lust hatte noch länger auf ne classified zu warten.
War eigentlich ne Top karte, stock boost out of the box waren 1410 Mhz, ASIC 79,8, Lüfter waren zwar laut aber das wusste ich ja vorher (altes BIOS) ABER ab ca. 40 fps war deutliches Spulenfiepen zu hören das bei zunehmenden FPS immer lauter wurde und bei ca. 80-90 FPS echt unerträglich wurde (getestet in Auflösungen von 1080p bis 4K).
Nach viel testen am Wochenende (Gehäuse zu, Gehäuselüfter/Lüfter an den Radis mal alle etwas hoch gedreht um die gleichen Drehzahlen zu erreichen die ich hatte als meine gute alte 290x noch im Loop hing, einfach um zu sehen ob die Geräuschkullise das Spulenfiepen übertönt usw.) fand ich heraus, dass alles was ich tun konnte um das Spulenfiepen einzudämmen ein heruntertakten der Graka war. 
Also hab ich mich schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen die G1 zurück zu schicken (schade die 1500Mhz wären sicher ohne zusätzliche Spannung  drin gewesen aber ich habs auf Rücksicht auf meine Ohren nicht mehr ausprobiert, auch da mir zu dem Zeitpunkt schon iwie klar war das die Karte zurück geht).

Auch die Kombi aus Netzteil/MoBo hielt ich jetzt nicht für den Auslöser des Fiepens der G1 da eben diese Kombi auch meine alte 290x problemlos und nahezu geräuschfrei selbst bei starker Übertacktung mit modbios (PT1) befeuerte (leichtes Buzzing der Karte war bei starker Spannungsanhebung jenseits der 1,3V zu hören aber das war bei weitem nicht so laut).


----------



## Palmdale (21. Juli 2015)

So, Update auch hier, Hermes sei Dank kam die Lieferung von Mindfactory pünktlich wie erwartet. Palit Super Jetstream Eingebaut und getestet, ASIC leider "nur" 69,2%", aber dafür erreicht die Karte, was ich bei der 40€ teureren MSI erwartet hätte:

- 100% Powerlimit mit Anno 2070 Bäumchenparade nach 15min, Temperatur 72° C @ 1266 Mhz (was dem Powerlimit geschuldet ist), sanftes Lüfterrauschen (vollkommen okay)
- 110% Powerlimit, Temperatur 73° @1304 Mhz
- maximaler Boost in regulären Spielen 1354 Mhz
- kein Fiepen, kein Klackern.

Die Karte erreicht damit exakt die 72° laut Hardwareluxx Test (Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test ), im Gegensatz zur MSI, die bei 83° massiv drosselte und damit im exakt gleichen Gehäuse, gleiche Bedingungen mit gleichem Slot eigentlich 66° haben sollte. Da hat jemand bei meinen beiden Karten ordentlich Mist gebaut...


----------



## SlapJack (21. Juli 2015)

So ich hab nach dem Tipp von Snowhack gestern auch meine G1 bestellt und hab beim Händler angefragt ob Sie die Karte vorher bitte auf Spulenfiepen Testen könnten. Als Antwort kam dann das:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Ihren Hinweis bezüglich Spulenfiepen hatten wir erhalten und haben die Grafikkarte geprüft.
> 
> Leider ist es bei der 9XXer Serien so das sehr viele Karten Spulenfiepen haben. Dies sehen die Hersteller nur in den wenigsten Fällen als Anlass für eine Reparatur oder einen Austausch. Durch das Spulenfiepen ist keine Leistungsbeeinträchtigung gegeben.
> 
> Wir möchten Sie informieren das die von Ihnen bestellte Karte durch die hohe Leistung ein leichtes Spulenfiepen hat. Dieses ist unserer Meinung nach aber kaum Hörbar.



Fängt ja schonmal gut an. Bin mal gespannt ob es wirklich leise ist oder nicht. Sobald Sie da ist gibts ein Update (vermutlich gegen Freitag)


----------



## noomilicios (21. Juli 2015)

@SlapJack

Das Spulenfiepen meiner G1 war auch kaum hörbar, so bei 30fps


----------



## DummBazz (21. Juli 2015)

ich habe kein fiepen oder schlechte ohren


----------



## noomilicios (21. Juli 2015)

Aber ich denke ich hatte einfach nur Pech mit der Karte (Montagsmodell?!), denn mein Gehör ist auch nicht das beste, zumal ich rechtsseitig nen leichten Tinnitus habe (und der tower steht rechts von mir). Habe auch andere probehören lassen da ich ausschliessen wollte, dass ich einfach nur zu pingelig bin...


----------



## Hans-Egon (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits!

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber folgendes: Ich habe eine EVGA 980Ti ACX 2.0 umgebaut mit dem Morpheus Kühler und 2 e-loops drauf - soweit, so gut. Nun wollte ich per simpler BIOS-Mod das PT von 250 auf 310 Watt erweitern, um eben nicht ins PT zu rennen bei OC. Gesagt, getan, geflasht.

Problem: Mir schmiert sofort der Treiber ab sobald ich irgend ein Tool anschmeiße, sei es Afterburner, Inspector oder Precision X. Bluescreen, Nvidiatreiber als Ursache. Gibts da irgend einen Grund? Ich habe am BIOS der Karte NICHTS verändert ausser die Daten in der Power-Table (Maxwell Bios Tweacker 1.36).

Die Tools bräuchte ich eben um zu sehen ob tatsächlich mehr als 250 Watt genutzt werden können und ich somit aus dem PT-Limit rauskomme....

Viele Grüße!


----------



## noomilicios (21. Juli 2015)

Vlt. mal den Treiber mit DDU deinstallieren und dann neu drüberbügeln oder GPU-Z zum überwachen des PT nehmen...
...aber ich kann mir dieses Verhalten auch nicht erklären.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2015)

Von der Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S hat immernoch niemand was gehört?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Von der Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S hat immernoch niemand was gehört?



Doch einer hatte die und PCGH hat die nächstes Heft im Test


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, dann hoffe ich dass du keinen 60Hz Monitor hast.



Steht doch in meienr Signatur


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Juli 2015)

Ui, wann gibt es das Heft?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ui, wann gibt es das Heft?



Da fragst du mich sachen, Ich habe dank ABO vollkommen vergessen wann das kommt  
Ausgabe 09/2015 mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen, müsste aber Anfang August zu haben sein


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Steht doch in meienr Signatur


Ihr immer mit eurer Signatur, die sieht man am Handy aber leider nicht.

Habe heute morgen mal meine Lüfter auf 100% gestellt und siehe da, irgendwas um die 58°C und 13MHz mehr Boost als bei 77°C.


----------



## Jor-El (21. Juli 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ui, wann gibt es das Heft?



5. August um genau zu sein.
Keine Ahnung ob man es vllt. online eher kaufen kann.


----------



## SimRacer925 (21. Juli 2015)

Wow, die Antwort von Evga zu einigen Garantiefragen bei BIOS Flash (das Unlocked Power/Fan BIOS von Kingpin für die Classy) und zu krassem übertakten erstaunt jetzt doch ein wenig:

"durch diverse Sicherheitschaltungen der Karte ist es sehr schwer diese zum "abfackeln" zu bringen da vorher der Treiber gekickt wird aber selbst wenn die Karte abraucht ist dies von der Garantie abgedeckt!
Das Flashen solcher BIOSe ist *ausdrücklich erwünscht* da man die Karte sonst gar nicht an das Limit bekommen kann, Sie müssen eines dieser BIOSe flashen und auch aus dem KP Forum das Classi OV Tool laden um die Voltage der Karte anzuheben und dann kann das Overclocken richtig losgehen, ohne solch ein BIOS und das OV Tool ist die Karte nur eine überdimensionierte Ref Karte, auch deshalb müssen Sie sich keine Sorgen machen, auch dies ist von der Garantie abgedeckt, wir würden empfehlen das 1 BIOS der Karte immer auf Standard zu lassen uns nicht zu ändern damit man immer ein gutes BIOS auf der Karte hat mit dem man wieder booten kann und auf die anderen Chips dann die OC BIOSe aus dem KP und ggf. auch anderen Foren zu flashen. 
Lassen Sie uns wissen falls es noch weitere Fragen dazu geben sollte!
Wir wünschen schon mal viel Spaß beim übertakten!"


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn EVGA es jetzt noch schaffen würde, die Kühler 3 Slots hoch zu machen und die Karte fast lautlos zu kühlen.


----------



## bisonigor (21. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das ist richtig
> Macht EVGA für mich allgemein etwas unattraktiver...


Ich sag nur , dass mein normale EVGA noch besser gewesen ist als SC, ich hab gleich beide bestellt um mich zu entscheiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normale ASIC -78,      SC -74
OC ohne Spannungserhöhung 1,187V normale 1480Mhz, SC 1450Mhz
Also normale ist schneller und günstiger , da wird gar nichts selektiert


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2015)

Ja, selektiert wird hier gar nichts nur das Bios ist mit anderen Werten geflasht  
Dafür mehr Geld auszugeben neeeeeee, wer das macht ist selber Schuld.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

Naja, nicht jeder will overclocken.


----------



## SlapJack (21. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja, selektiert wird hier gar nichts nur das Bios ist mit anderen Werten geflasht
> Dafür mehr Geld auszugeben neeeeeee, wer das macht ist selber Schuld.



Es wird Selektiert für die Kingpin. Die können ja nicht extra Teuer Grafikkarten mit ASCI >80 Anbieten und dann nicht liefern. Aber Chips mit nem Wert größer 70 wirds wohl einige geben weshalb diese auch überall verbaut werden. Aber die reinen 80er werden, zumindest ab demnächst erstmal an die Kingpin Karten gehen. Natürlich kann man auch jetzt noch eine mit nem ASCI > 80 erwsichen, denn bisher wurde da noch nicht sehr viel Selektiert und die ersten 980Ti im Referenzdesign sind einfach raus mit dem was da war und als dann die Customs kamen, sind auch diese raus mit dem was da war.


----------



## bisonigor (21. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Es wird Selektiert für die Kingpin. Die können ja nicht extra Teuer Grafikkarten mit ASCI >80 Anbieten und dann nicht liefern. Aber Chips mit nem Wert größer 70 wirds wohl einige geben weshalb diese auch überall verbaut werden. Aber die reinen 80er werden, zumindest ab demnächst erstmal an die Kingpin Karten gehen. Natürlich kann man auch jetzt noch eine mit nem ASCI > 80 erwsichen, denn bisher wurde da noch nicht sehr viel Selektiert und die ersten 980Ti im Referenzdesign sind einfach raus mit dem was da war und als dann die Customs kamen, sind auch diese raus mit dem was da war.


Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr  wo, aber ich hab schon gelesen, dass der Chip muss erst verlötet werden um ASIC festzustellen. Ich nehme an, dass die Selektion nur unter Kingpin Karten durchgeführt wird und man noch durch aus bei normalen Karten was mit 80-er ASIC erwischen kann.


----------



## ColorMe (21. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ja, selektiert wird hier gar nichts nur das Bios ist mit anderen Werten geflasht
> Dafür mehr Geld auszugeben neeeeeee, wer das macht ist selber Schuld.


Hat die SC nicht auch eine Backplate im Vergleich zur normalen?


----------



## bisonigor (21. Juli 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Hat die SC nicht auch eine Backplate im Vergleich zur normalen?


Nein.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich habe heute nochmal meine Classified getestet und konnte sie nur bis 1370MHz überzeugen. Habe dann mal auf das LN2 BIOS gestellt und dann sage und schreibe 1450MHz bei 1,212V erreicht. 
Was habt ihr so für Corevoltage?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2015)

1,17V bei 1379MHz Boost.


----------



## SimRacer925 (21. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nochmal meine Classified getestet und konnte sie nur bis 1370MHz überzeugen. Habe dann mal auf das LN2 BIOS gestellt und dann sage und schreibe 1450MHz bei 1,212V erreicht.
> Was habt ihr so für Corevoltage?



Das LN2 BIOS ist das mit 142er PT oder? 
Meine Corevoltage liegt auch bei 1.212 V bei 1500 MHz


----------



## tonikroos1987 (21. Juli 2015)

Powertarget kann man bis 150% anheben. Aber bevor das bei mir eine Rolle spielt hat der Chip schon 3-mal schlapp gemacht. Habe mal die Lüfter auf 100% gestellt und hatte so um 50grad und selbst da war bei 1450MHz schluss was ich glaube ich dem asic von 62% verdanke.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Juli 2015)

So Mamba ich habe mal das "klicken" von dem Lüfter der Palit hochgeladen. War es das gleiche Geräusch welches bei dir aufgetreten ist?
Das ist 100% meine Datei und nichts anderes. Ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Stress mit den Mods bekomme. ICh wüsste nicht warum!
Zippyshare.com - Sprachmemo 004.m4a


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Juli 2015)

Hört sich sehr ähnlich an, meins war halt aufgrund der höheren Drehzahl frequenter aber ja so hörte sich das in etwa an  
Hört das auf wenn du den Lüfter anhältst ?


----------



## defPlaya (21. Juli 2015)

Ja dann ist es weg. Es ist auch nur vom vorderen! Wenn die Karte scheller dreht ist es zwar weg aber trotzdem. Nacher fallen die dinger komplett aus!


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (21. Juli 2015)

Moin, 

an die Besitzer der 980Ti AMP-Exteme: Habt ihr das Problem mit den aufheulenden Lüftern? Ich würde die Karte gern kaufen, nur in manchen Reviews steht halt drin, das die Lüfter kurzzeitig immer laut aufheulen. Betrifft laut den Diagrammen sowohl die Start-Temperatur ausm Idle heraus, als auch im Gaming bzw. Im Stresstest. Das ist der einzige Grund der mich vom sofortigen Kauf abhält :/


----------



## chischko (21. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> an die Besitzer der 980Ti AMP-Exteme: Habt ihr das Problem mit den aufheulenden Lüftern? Ich würde die Karte gern kaufen, nur in manchen Reviews steht halt drin, das die Lüfter kurzzeitig immer laut aufheulen. Betrifft laut den Diagrammen sowohl die Start-Temperatur ausm Idle heraus, als auch im Gaming bzw. Im Stresstest. Das ist der einzige Grund der mich vom sofortigen Kauf abhält :/



Hab eine und nein: Unter Last kommen se zwar bissl ins Drehen aber ein "Aufheulen" ist nicht festzustellen.


----------



## r0xa (21. Juli 2015)

Mal so aus neugier, wie viel Strom frisst denn eine 980 TI HoF Ln2 oder Kingpin? Haben ja 3x 8 Pin und bei der HoF stand das sie bis zu 525 W aus dem Netzteil ziehen kann. Was für ein Netzteil benötigt man für so eine Graka denn ? 700?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2015)

Die Kingpin hat keine 3x8 pin  2x8 einmal 6

1x8pin =150Watt 
1x6pin=75Watt

PCIE Slot 75Watt

Also kann man es ausrechnen


----------



## Hummel_1980 (21. Juli 2015)

Mal eine kurze Frage an die Leute, die die Palit haben: Ist der Palit-Schriftzug an der Oberseite der Karte eigentlich auch beleuchtet oder gibt's da nur die zwei LEDs an den Lüftern?


----------



## defPlaya (21. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage an die Leute, die die Palit haben: Ist der Palit-Schriftzug an der Oberseite der Karte eigentlich auch beleuchtet oder gibt's da nur die zwei LEDs an den Lüftern?



Nein der leuchtet nicht nur die Lüfter!


----------



## MountyMAX (21. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand die "Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample" ? Die ist lieferbar, aber außer paar Werbetexte ist nix darüber zu finden.


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (21. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> an die Besitzer der 980Ti AMP-Exteme: Habt ihr das Problem mit den aufheulenden Lüftern? Ich würde die Karte gern kaufen, nur in manchen Reviews steht halt drin, das die Lüfter kurzzeitig immer laut aufheulen. Betrifft laut den Diagrammen sowohl die Start-Temperatur ausm Idle heraus, als auch im Gaming bzw. Im Stresstest. Das ist der einzige Grund der mich vom sofortigen Kauf abhält :/




Ich hab die Karte und kann kein Aufheulen feststellen. Hab immer den MSI Afterburner an und da Lüfter auf Auto.
Meine Karte läuft out of the Box mit nem Boost von 1430 MHz. 
Hab mich noch nicht groß damit beschäftigt nur mal eben ein wenig die core clock um 100MHz erhöht und schon hat sie auf 1500 MHz geboostet und konstant bei BF3 gehalten mit Standardspannung.

Kann die Karte nur empfehlen. Einige haben ja Sorge wegen des hohen Gewichtes. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Karte Sitz fest und wird mit zwei Schrauben fixiert.


----------



## Ikarius (21. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> an die Besitzer der 980Ti AMP-Exteme: Habt ihr das Problem mit den aufheulenden Lüftern? Ich würde die Karte gern kaufen, nur in manchen Reviews steht halt drin, das die Lüfter kurzzeitig immer laut aufheulen. Betrifft laut den Diagrammen sowohl die Start-Temperatur ausm Idle heraus, als auch im Gaming bzw. Im Stresstest. Das ist der einzige Grund der mich vom sofortigen Kauf abhält :/



Meine heulen auf. Kann ich aber mit leben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juli 2015)

Meine Heulen auch auf aber nur wenn sie schnell nach oben geregelt werden


----------



## Mysterion (22. Juli 2015)

Meine heult auch immer wieder leicht auf, wenn die Karte richtig ausgelastet wird. Dann steigt die Temperatur auf 70°C, die Lüfter drehen einmal hoch, die Temps sinken wieder unter 70°C, die Lüfter drehen langsamer, die Temps steigen wieder und das Spiel geht von vorne los. Dadurch ergibt sich eine etwas unregelmäßige Geräuschkulisse. Dem Test bei Toms Hardware kann ich nur zustimmen.

Hab' dem ZOTAC Supprt schon eine Mail wegen einem BIOS-Update geschrieben. Ich kann auch nur allen anderen empfehlen, beim Hersteller Druck zu machen, sowohl Kunden als auch Fachpresse.

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein "Problemchen", das problemlos gefixt werden kann, denn ansonsten ist die Karte super.


----------



## Lori78 (22. Juli 2015)

Gabs hier jemand, der eine Asus Strix oder EVGA Classy hatte? Wie waren die Eindrücke der Karten?


----------



## PiratePerfection (22. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Gabs hier jemand, der eine Asus Strix oder EVGA Classy hatte? Wie waren die Eindrücke der Karten?



Threshold hat ja die Asus Strix und war/ist zufrieden mit der und ich glaube MoonKnight hatte die classy aber da ging das OC nicht (glaube mal das es Moon war bin mir nicht sicher)


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Juli 2015)

Wieviel Spannung liegt bei euch an? Meine genehmigt sich 1,193V und ich weiß nicht ob das etwas zuviel ist...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2015)

Alles bis 1,21V ist problemlos.


----------



## noomilicios (22. Juli 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified Graphics Card Review


----------



## Lori78 (22. Juli 2015)

Da es mit der EVGA Hybrid wohl die nächsten Wochen nichts wird, habe mir jetzt die Asus Strix bestellt, hoffe sie kommt am Samstag.  Eine Bestellung der Hybrid ist noch am Laufen, aber der Termin ist wieder verschoben worden.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (22. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Gabs hier jemand, der eine Asus Strix oder EVGA Classy hatte? Wie waren die Eindrücke der Karten?



Also ich habe die Classy da, aber ich bin vom Kühler etwas enttäuscht. Sie wird schon doch gut hörbar wenn sie unter Last ist. Mein max. Boost ist 1450MHz aber auch nur in dem LN2 Bios in dem man übrigens das Powertarget bis 150% anheben kann.
Im Standart Bios ist bereits bei 1370MHz Schluss. Mein Asic mit 62% ist aber auch alles andere als gut für LuKü oder WaKü unter Stickstoff würde bestimmt ganz anders aussehen.
Habe auch EVGA schon angeschrieben was die dazu sagen und so wie es aussieht bekomme ich jetzt eine neue. Da kann ich nur sagen: EVGA ist Top.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Gabs hier jemand, der eine Asus Strix oder EVGA Classy hatte? Wie waren die Eindrücke der Karten?



Die Asus Strix ist gut, kann ich empfehlen.
Meine Boostet ab Werk auf 1406MHz, ist leise und hat kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## parad0xr (22. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Classy da, aber ich bin vom Kühler etwas enttäuscht. Sie wird schon doch gut hörbar wenn sie unter Last ist. Mein max. Boost ist 1450MHz aber auch nur in dem LN2 Bios in dem man übrigens das Powertarget bis 150% anheben kann.
> Im Standart Bios ist bereits bei 1370MHz Schluss. Mein Asic mit 62% ist aber auch alles andere als gut für LuKü oder WaKü unter Stickstoff würde bestimmt ganz anders aussehen.
> Habe auch EVGA schon angeschrieben was die dazu sagen und so wie es aussieht bekomme ich jetzt eine neue. Da kann ich nur sagen: EVGA ist Top.



Trotzdem schafft es die günstige G1 mit dem Standart BIOS ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1500 bei mir. Und mein ASIC ist auch bei 6X%. Die hat auch ein Powertarget bis 130% und ich brauch für 1500Mhz nichtmal mehr als 105%.
Also bis jetzt was ich von der Classy höre ist sie absolut keine Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2015)

An die Zotac 980 Ti Extrem Besitzer: Wie weit könnnt Ihr unter welchen Parametern OCen? Ich bekomm maximal stabil folgende Werte in Furmark hin (70Mhz+@Core, 36Mhz+@VRAM, 0V+@Power, 110%@Powertarget) allerdings ohne Voltage-Manipulation. Ich übertakte mit dem MSI AfterBurner. Könntet Ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. stabilen Parameter sagen? (Mir ist eine produktionsbedingte Streuung der Wetre durchaus bewusst liebe Stochastiker!) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Benchmarks in Spielen hab ich noch nicht durchgeführt wobei ich davon ausgehe, da müsste mehr drin sein als in Furmark, oder?


----------



## PiratePerfection (22. Juli 2015)

Meistverkaufte 980 Ti'er auf Mindfactroy ist momentan die Gigabyte G1

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1  |  330 St.
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G             |  300 St.
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream | 200 St. 

Danach ist ermal ne Lücke

Von den Bewertungen her ist es was vertauscht.
1. Palit
2. MSI
3. Gigabyte

MSI hat die meisten Bewertungen dann Palit und dann Gigabyte


----------



## parad0xr (22. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Meistverkaufte 980 Ti'er auf Mindfactroy ist momentan die Gigabyte G1
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1  |  330 St.
> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G             |  300 St.
> ...



Gut viele Schauen sich ja auch nicht wie wir alle Tests an und Diskutieren über alles positive wie negative einer Karte. Viele werden bei der G1 probleme mit der Lautheit haben. Hier im Forum kaufen ja die Leute bewusst die G1 da sie eben wissen wie man es mit Lüfterkurve in den Griff bekommen oder ihnen die Übertaktbarkeit wichtiger ist.
Palit ist am Rundum soldiesten deswegen macht es absolut Sinn. MSI hab ich finger von gelassen und auch die Tests nur "überfolgen". Nur bei den Lüfterlagen hab ich nach wie vor auf lange sicht bedenken bei der Palit.


----------



## deReen (22. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Trotzdem schafft es die günstige G1 mit dem Standart BIOS ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1500 bei mir. Und mein ASIC ist auch bei 6X%. Die hat auch ein Powertarget bis 130% und ich brauch für 1500Mhz nichtmal mehr als 105%.
> Also bis jetzt was ich von der Classy höre ist sie absolut keine Kaufempfehlung.



Auf welchen Werten hast du deine G1 denn im Afterburner laufen? 
Oder benutzt du ein anderes Tool? 
Und welche Treiberversion benutzt du ? 
Und welchen Benchmark zum test?

Danke.


----------



## parad0xr (22. Juli 2015)

deReen schrieb:


> Auf welchen Werten hast du deine G1 denn im Afterburner laufen?
> Oder benutzt du ein anderes Tool?
> Und welche Treiberversion benutzt du ?
> Und welchen Benchmark zum test?
> ...



Bin grade auf Arbeit, deswegen nicht absolut sicher. Ich schicke mal ein Screen wenn ich Zuhause bin, wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind es.
+165Coreclock und +135 Memoryclock und PT auf 105%. Auf dem OC Profil von der G1.
Benutzt hab ich MSI Afterburner. Treiber ist der aktuellste, müsste ich nachschauen. Als Benchmark zum Übertakten habe ich Firestrike genutzt. Langzeittest über mehrer Stunden Games habe ich auch bereits mit den Taktraten geschaft, läuft absolut Stabil. Unter den G1-Besitzern ist meine G1 wohl eher Mittelfeld. Aber ohne Spannung derartig hoch takten schaft trotzdem wenige Modelle. Dafür eben etwas lauter als andere Modelle, spielt für mich aber keine Rolle.


----------



## deReen (22. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir ist es schon mit +150Coreclock nicht sicher das es stabil läuft.
Allerdings takte ich den Memoryclock auch auf +250 und setzte die Spannung auf +60mV.
Das PT hab ich mal auf 130% gesetzt um nicht in einen Engpass reinzulaufen.

Aber selbst mit diesen Einstellungen und der Spannungserhöhung hab ich Probleme mit den +150Coreclock. 
Anscheinend hab ich eine der schlechteren Karten erwischt. :-/


----------



## parad0xr (22. Juli 2015)

Dafür hast du ordentliche mehr memorytakt. Im Firestrike hat bei mir 100 mehr memorytakt fast soviel wie 20 mehr coretakt gebracht. Mit Spannung hab ichs nicht getestet, da ich für 24/7 dann eh ohne spannungserhöhung Takte.


----------



## CL90 (22. Juli 2015)

G1 und Lautheit:
ein Problem mit Spulenfiepen? oder mit Lüftern?
Der Lüffi ist mir egal, kommt eh Waterblock drauf.

Hat die Palit denn 2x 8Pin? oder wie lösen die das problem mit dem Powertarget?

Generell spannung:
Verhalten sich die Spannungen gravierender als bei Intel CPUs?
Sonst hätte ich gedacht, bis 1.3V is doch alles tuti.


----------



## Ikarius (22. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Meine heult auch immer wieder leicht auf, wenn die Karte richtig ausgelastet wird. Dann steigt die Temperatur auf 70°C, die Lüfter drehen einmal hoch, die Temps sinken wieder unter 70°C, die Lüfter drehen langsamer, die Temps steigen wieder und das Spiel geht von vorne los. Dadurch ergibt sich eine etwas unregelmäßige Geräuschkulisse. Dem Test bei Toms Hardware kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Hab' dem ZOTAC Supprt schon eine Mail wegen einem BIOS-Update geschrieben. Ich kann auch nur allen anderen empfehlen, beim Hersteller Druck zu machen, sowohl Kunden als auch Fachpresse.
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall ein "Problemchen", das problemlos gefixt werden kann, denn ansonsten ist die Karte super.



Ja genau das meinte ich auch bei mir aufheulen. Lässt sich durch eine manuelle Lüfterkurve sicher regeln, wenn man das möchte. Die werden bei der Zotac ab 70 grad halt  sehr aggressiv. Die Karte soll wohl unbedingt unter diesem Wert bleiben.


----------



## Ikarius (22. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> An die Zotac 980 Ti Extrem Besitzer: Wie weit könnnt Ihr unter welchen Parametern OCen? Ich bekomm maximal stabil folgende Werte in Furmark hin (70Mhz+@Core, 36Mhz+@VRAM, 0V+@Power, 110%@Powertarget) allerdings ohne Voltage-Manipulation. Ich übertakte mit dem MSI AfterBurner. Könntet Ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. stabilen Parameter sagen? (Mir ist eine produktionsbedingte Streuung der Wetre durchaus bewusst liebe Stochastiker!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Furmark belastet meine Karte weit weniger, als etwa witcher 3.

Meine Zotac lässt sich nicht so gut übertakten, aber die hat ja auch schon out of the box 1404 mhz. Selbst mit diesem Wert kriege ich in firestrike Abstürze, in Spielen aber nicht. (wobei ich mit meiner Palit in Firestrike auch Abstürze hatte, irgendwie ist das Programm komisch). In Spielen kann ich etwa 65 mhz draufschlagen, ohne das es abstürzt.


----------



## Palmdale (22. Juli 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> G1 und Lautheit:
> ein Problem mit Spulenfiepen? oder mit Lüftern?
> Der Lüffi ist mir egal, kommt eh Waterblock drauf.
> 
> ...



Palit Super Jetstream hat 1x8 und 1x 6 Pin Stromanschluss. MSI Afterburner lässt 110% zu. Die Spannungen sind glaub ich über Nvidia bzw. Bios gedeckelt, dass die GPU nicht abrauchen kann (außer man bastelt sich sein eigenes )


----------



## SlapJack (22. Juli 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> G1 und Lautheit:
> ein Problem mit Spulenfiepen? oder mit Lüftern?
> Der Lüffi ist mir egal, kommt eh Waterblock drauf.
> 
> ...



Ja G1 hat leider mit Spulenfiepen zu Kämpfen, wobei man da Glück und Pech haben kann. Snowhacks erste G1 hat Spulenfiepen bekommen. Die 2. soll nun wohl Ruhig sein. Bei einem Vorabtest, von meiner wurde mir ebenfalls gesagt, dass es ein Leichtes Spulenfiepen gibt, das aber wohl leider ist als die Lüfter. 

Leider ist die Karte noch nicht da, deshalb kann ich dir noch nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## deReen (22. Juli 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Dafür hast du ordentliche mehr memorytakt. Im Firestrike hat bei mir 100 mehr memorytakt fast soviel wie 20 mehr coretakt gebracht. Mit Spannung hab ichs nicht getestet, da ich für 24/7 dann eh ohne spannungserhöhung Takte.



Also den Memorytakt bekomm ich auch auf +400, glaube aber nicht das es den selben Effekt in Spielen hat wie das Anheben des Coretakts oder irre ich da?


----------



## CL90 (22. Juli 2015)

deReen schrieb:


> Also den Memorytakt bekomm ich auch auf +400, glaube aber nicht das es den selben Effekt in Spielen hat wie das Anheben des Coretakts oder irre ich da?


Sicherlich nicht 1:1
aber 4:1 könnte manchmal vllt hinkommen.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Juli 2015)

Ja bist du den deppert, mich würde interessieren was die Designer der Grafikkarten so im Monat verdienen. Man soll mir ja nicht böse sein, aber das was die so kreieren ist schon grob fahrlässig und gefährdet das Geschäft. Man will gute Produkte zu einem hohen Preis verkaufen und am Ende hat das Ding im Auslieferungszustand Fehler und Mängel das es ja nicht mehr schön ist. Wer will schon Kunststoff auf einer 800€ Karte in einem Aluminium Tower? Wer will eine schlecht eingestellte Kühlung die nicht funktioniert, und wer will eine Karte die unnötig laut ist und somit die Kunden verschäucht. Später kommt ein neues BIOS raus, ja ist das nicht schön, 50% haben noch nie ein BIOS geflasht und 10% davon kommen gleich zur RMA weil der Flash Vorgang unterbrochen (Stromausfall) wurde... 

Die müssen ihre selbst entwickelten Karten doch testen bevor die in den Verkauf gehen, oder sind die komplett taub und blind. Ich bin schon am überlegen mir überhaupt keine 980ti zu kaufen, für die 780ti bekomme ich ja nur mehr 250€, von anvisierten 400€ bin ich da weit entfernt. 

Jetzt muss man sich noch vorstellen, da hat man eine Backplate drauf, die groß und stark aussieht, aber am Ende ist das Ding so viel Wert wie ein I-Träger ohne Kühlfunktion, das hält die Karte gerade, und damit´s stabil bleibt darf´s ja nicht warm werden, es könnte sich ja dehnen. Damit könnte man gut die Rückseite der Spannungswandler und Speicher kühlen, aber nein, die 1,20€ sind es uns nicht Wert am Ende eine reduktion der Wärmeabgabe in kauf zu nehmen. Damit hätte man gut zur Bekämpfung der Erwärmung des Gehäuseinneren beigetragen.

Bei der 780ti gab´s nur die Gigabyte die ich wollte und kaufte, und mit der fahre ich Heute noch sehr gut, obwohl ich die Lüftersteuerung aggressiver eingestellt habe, aber was man von den 980ti´lern so hört ist ja schon fast furchbar. Da stehen die Chancen ja 50/50. Mein Kandidat wäre die Gigabyte mit demontierter Backplate.


----------



## CSharper (22. Juli 2015)

Ganz krank,alle Kingpin Karten sind schon vergriffen in der Eu.


----------



## Lori78 (22. Juli 2015)

Dafür gibt's die classy gerade bei evga.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (22. Juli 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ganz krank,alle Kingpin Karten sind schon vergriffen in der Eu.



Es scheint eher so, als wenn es ein Problem mit dem EU-Shop gab und die Zahlung nicht abgewickelt werden konnte. Bin selber betroffen, konnte die entsprechende Karte in den Einkaufswagen legen, aber Paypal-Zahlung ging nicht - keine Verbindung zu Paypal...
Hab sogar noch eine im Warenkorb...


----------



## CSharper (22. Juli 2015)

Oke komisch, ah man solche Oc Karten haben halt schon ein Reiz auch wenn ich keinen Nutzen draus ziehen kann-.-


----------



## CSharper (22. Juli 2015)

gut gibt es für die Classy noch keine Waterblock's..sonst würde ich noch auf dumme Ideen kommen


----------



## Kusarr (22. Juli 2015)

meine palit super jetstream kam heut an.

die boostet stock auf 1360 mhz.
is das normal?

und sobald ich +10 mhz gegeben hab, hat se nur noch auf 5xx mhz geboostet. wieso das?
(mit afterburner)


----------



## defPlaya (22. Juli 2015)

1360 ist doch mehr als auf der Packung steht lol!@@@

10 MHz mehr? Mach mal 100 drauf und guck wie sie dann abgeht. PT auf 110%.


----------



## Kusarr (22. Juli 2015)

Zimmertemperatur: 29°C
GPU-Temp IDLE: 48°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier alles normal bis auf PT auf 110%. 
KA warum der boost so hoch ist.

Manchmal "zirpt" die Karte, vor allem bei FPS um die 100.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> KA warum der boost so hoch ist.



Wie hoch ist dein ASIC?

Limitiert dein Powerlimit schon beim Werkstakt?
Oder hast du es nur blind raufgestellt?


----------



## Kusarr (22. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist dein ASIC?
> 
> Limitiert dein Powerlimit schon beim Werkstakt?
> Oder hast du es nur blind raufgestellt?



ASIC: 75,8 %

PT hab ich einfach nach ganz rechts, is ja bei der Palit norml eig.
BEi GPU-Z steht beim Default-Clock ein boost von 1241Mhz .. komisch.

Und warum ist die SPeichergeschwindigkeit bei 3506Mhz??? Soll die ned bei 1750 liegen?

Bin echt TOTAL verwirrt ^^

hier mal n Firestrike:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2015)

Wegen dem hohen ASIC hast du auch so einen hohen Boosttakt.
Der Default-Clock ist quasi nur der Minimaltakt.
Bei einem niedrigem ASIC hättest du auch einen niedrigeren Boost.
Der Speichertakt wird doppelt gerechnet, deine ~3500MHz sind ganz normal.


----------



## Mysterion (22. Juli 2015)

Auf Anfrage beim ZOTAC Support, soll es in wenigen Wochen ein BIOS-Update für die 980 Ti AMP! Extreme bzgl. der Lüftersteuerung geben.

Der Mailverkehr war sehr freundlich, man muss natürlich auch entsprechend formulieren.


----------



## Kusarr (22. Juli 2015)

ah okay vielen Dank 
Also hab ich ne gute Karte erwischt!? (Bis auf das komische Zirpen bei höheren FPS, aber das geht einigermaßen)

Mal schaun was noch so geht an Takt


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2015)

Im Firestrike wird nicht mehr viel gehen, da wird deine CPU limitieren.
Bedenke halt das du jetzt innerhalb der 14-Tage noch leichter reklamieren kannst wegen dem Spulenzirpen/pfeifen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (22. Juli 2015)

@Kusarr

Coreclock +100Mhz und auf Stabilität testen,dann landest du bei ca. 1450Mhz Boost was bei mir im Alltagsbetrieb keine Probleme macht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juli 2015)

@defPlaya wie sieht es mit deiner Palit aus ?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (22. Juli 2015)

Habe es nun doch noch geschafft eine EVGA 980 ti K|ngp|n zu ergattern. Jetzt muss bald nur noch der passende Wasserblock dazubestellt werden, sobald er erhältlich ist. Solange werde ich sie mit dem Stockkühler laufen lassen.
Ich werde berichten 

Hier ist übrigens der erste Test: Reviewed: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KINGPIN


----------



## Huggy2Bear (22. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute welche Karte hat sich denn  bis jetzt bei euch raus kristallisiert 
Da ich mir in den nächsten Tagen eine bestellen wollte  und mittlerweile so unentschlossen welche ich es denn sein soll 
Bei den Preisen will Man ja keinen Fehler machen


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss bald nur noch der passende Wasserblock dazubestellt werden, sobald er erhältlich ist.



Gibt es gesicherte Infos dass der kommt? Dann wäre der Kauf einer Kingpin durchaus attraktiv.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2015)

So, habe mein Fiepen wesentlich reduziert.
Habe jetzt testweise nen Antec Edge drin und das Fiepen ist wesentlich leiser geworden.
Nur ist das Lüfterlager leider Müll.


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2015)

Ein Asic Wert von 64,9% bedeutet was? (das ist meiner)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, habe mein Fiepen wesentlich reduziert.
> Habe jetzt testweise nen Antec Edge drin und das Fiepen ist wesentlich leiser geworden.
> Nur ist das Lüfterlager leider Müll.



Ok,schön zu hören 
Ich will jetzt mein nur  Dark Power 11 nicht tauschen... verdammt


----------



## SimRacer925 (22. Juli 2015)

Och menno, 1500 doch nicht Stable.. Gerade in Project Cars ersten Driver Crash gehabt :/ dann bleibtsie wohl doch bei den 1480 MHz..


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ok,schön zu hören
> Ich will jetzt mein nur  Dark Power 11 nicht tauschen... verdammt


Werd mir als nächstes das E10 500W CM oder das Seasonic G550 PCGH holen, in der Hoffnung dass das fiepen ähnlich viel leiser bleibt.


----------



## DummBazz (23. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Och menno, 1500 doch nicht Stable.. Gerade in Project Cars ersten Driver Crash gehabt :/ dann bleibtsie wohl doch bei den 1480 MHz..


1480 ist doch super oder ist alles ab 1500 supiiii


----------



## Mysterion (23. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ein Asic Wert von 64,9% bedeutet was? (das ist meiner)



Die ASIC liefert einen Aussagewert dazu, wie stark der Chip zu Leckströmen neigt.

Desto höher die ASIC, desto höher der Boost ab Werk. Die OC-Fähigkeiten des Chips lassen von dem Wert aber nicht zwingend ableiten.


----------



## DummBazz (23. Juli 2015)

schon jemand den morpheus aufn custom pcb gemacht?


----------



## SlapJack (23. Juli 2015)

Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> Hi Leute welche Karte hat sich denn  bis jetzt bei euch raus kristallisiert
> Da ich mir in den nächsten Tagen eine bestellen wollte  und mittlerweile so unentschlossen welche ich es denn sein soll
> Bei den Preisen will Man ja keinen Fehler machen



Also so im Groben.

Günstige und Leise Karte : Palit (ggf. Lüfter bei allen Drehzahlen Überprüfen)
Günstige, gut Übertaktbare, ggf etwas lautere Karte : Gigabyte
Von Haus aus Schnelle Karte: Zotac Amp Extreme
Etwas von allem: Asus Strix (hat bisher nur 1ner oder 2 die mega zufrieden sind)
Super Support: EVGA oder Zotac
Wenn du viel Geduld hast evtl. auch noch die Inno Hybrid oder die EVGA Hybrid

Hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter?


Hmm das mit den Netzteilen ist Interessant, wobei ich gehofft hatte, dass alle neuen Netzteile das Fiepen Reduzieren. Wenn aber das DPP 11 auch nicht viel hilft bei Fiepen muss man wohl eher Glück haben... 
Ich glaube vor ein paar Seiten hat jemand gemeint das er mit dem SP10CM das Fiepen wegbekommen hat. Vllt kann man jo so zusammen Tragen mit welchem NT das Fiepen leider wird und mit welchen eher nicht.



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Habe es nun doch noch geschafft eine EVGA 980 ti K|ngp|n zu ergattern. Jetzt muss bald nur noch der passende Wasserblock dazubestellt werden, sobald er erhältlich ist. Solange werde ich sie mit dem Stockkühler laufen lassen.
> Ich werde berichten
> 
> Hier ist übrigens der erste Test: Reviewed: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KINGPIN



Auch wenn der Preis Krass ist, die Werte bei Hardwareluxx im Test sind schon auch mal ganz schön Ordentlich. Zumal, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe die KingPin Karten alle über 1500Mhz Stock Boost kommen sollen? Das ist schon ne Hausnummer finde ich.


----------



## CL90 (23. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die müssen ihre selbst entwickelten Karten doch testen bevor die in den Verkauf gehen, oder sind die komplett taub und blind.


Nein.... Das Marketing und die Finanzspasties in so einem Unternehmen rechnet der Leitung genau vor wie das kommt wenn die sämtliche tests kürzen.
Es heißt dann z.B. zu 100 Produkten aus der Fertigung:
- 5% Totalausfälle [Unverkaufbar]
- 20% Spulenfiepen [Erhebliche Mängel]
- 20% Lüfterprobleme [Erhebliche Mängel]
- 10% Stabelitätsprobleme [Erhebliche Mängel]
Ich müsste also ~30%-40% Der gesamten Produktion reparieren oder wegwerfen.

Aber jetzt kommt die Top strategie vom Marketing!:
Wenn man sowas gar nicht erst testet sind 100 Produkte potenziell einwandfrei. 
Ich verschick einfach alle 100 ungetestet Karten. Der Kunde in seinem unendlichem Fachwissen soll selbst entscheiden ob die Karte Einwandfrei funktioniert.
Maximal 10% machen RMA.

Unterm Stich:
- Das Unternehmen spaart sich jegliche Tests
- und macht auch noch 20 bis 30% mehr gewinne.

Und wer bei so einem Vorgehen nahezu jedes Konzerns, nicht jedes Produkt das auch nur Ansatzweise unzufriedenstellend ist von RMA gebrauch macht, hat selbst schuld.



Ich für meinen Teil werde mir meine Wunsch 980 Ti kaufen, - Unabhängig von allen möglichen Defekten -
und werde so lange weiter kaufen bis ich keine mehr von denen habe, die gar nicht erst hätten verkauft werden sollen.
do {
    _GTX980Ti* = new _GTX980Ti("980 Ti G1");
    _u64    endless = numeric_limits<_u64>::max();
    _bool    flawless = false;
    try {
        //Wait until arrival
        boost::this_thread::sleep(boost::posix_time::milliseconds(endless));
    } catch(boost::thread_interrupted&) {
        flawless = checkGraphicsCardState(&_GTX980Ti*);
    }
    if(!flawless) {
        delete _GTX980Ti;
    }
} while(!flawless);


----------



## defPlaya (23. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @defPlaya wie sieht es mit deiner Palit aus ?



Mamba ich weiß es nicht. Die Karte ist top. ASIC von 81% stabiler Boost von 1440 und mit dezent modifizierter Lüfterkurve 68c nach einer Stunde BF4.  Das klackern tritt auch nicht immer auf. Ab 850 RPM gar nicht mehr. Da ich aus der 14 Tagefrist raus bin warte ich erstmal ab. Sollte sich innerhalb der nächsten 5 Monate ein defekt herausstellen schicke ich die Karte zu MF zur RMA. Aber ich bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit der Palit Super Jetstream.


----------



## CL90 (23. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, habe mein Fiepen wesentlich reduziert.
> Habe jetzt testweise nen Antec Edge drin und das Fiepen ist wesentlich leiser geworden.


Ist das wirklich so stark vom Netzteil beeinflusst?
Ich hab ein Antec HCP-Platinum 1000W. wird das spulenfiepen vorbeugen?




Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @chischko
> Du hast einen niedrigen ASIC. Das bedeutet, dass du insgesamt eine kühlere GPU hast, die weniger Leckströme besitzt, dafür aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so hoch mit Wasser/Luft im OC kommt.
> Unter LN2 wäre die Sachlage wieder anders.


Es heißt Asic-Quality, nicht Asic-leakage current.
Asic groß = weniger Leckströme - Asic klein = viele leckströme.
Asic groß = kühler, besseres oc.
Asic klein = wärmer und von basis aus höhere spannung, schlechteres OC.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (23. Juli 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Gibt es gesicherte Infos dass der kommt? Dann wäre der Kauf einer Kingpin durchaus attraktiv.



Offiziell gibt es noch keine Infos. Aber da der Karte eine SingleSlot Blende beiliegt und es auch für die 980 KPE und 780 Ti KPE Wasserblöcke von EK Waterblocks gab, ist ganz stark davon auszugehen 

Nachtrag: Habe soeben von EVGA die Info bekommen, dass ein entsprechender Block bei EK Waterblocks erhältlich sein wird. Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## SimRacer925 (23. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> 1480 ist doch super oder ist alles ab 1500 supiiii



klar ist 1480 supi aber 1500 ist immer so ein kleines Ziel..  Wenn die Karte erst super durchläuft und nach paar Tagen doch crasht, na schade halt  Aber ganze nacht Firestrike geloopt und 1480 scheint wirklich stable zu sein..^^


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so stark vom Netzteil beeinflusst?
> Ich hab ein Antec HCP-Platinum 1000W. wird das spulenfiepen vorbeugen?


Bei mir momentan ja.
Wie es bei deinem aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Kriege morgen das E10 500W CM, mal gucken wie es mit dem aussieht.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juli 2015)

Mal was zur MSI 980 Ti 6G.

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G: Der perfekte Mix aus Leistung & Ruhe - Einführung und technische Daten


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal was zur MSI 980 Ti 6G.
> 
> MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G: Der perfekte Mix aus Leistung & Ruhe - Einführung und technische Daten



Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose - Einführung und technische Daten 

Danke Jolli! Hab schon darauf gewartet die beiden Artikel zur Zotac 980 ti Extreme und der 6G endlich mal nebeneinander zu sehen und direkt vergleichen zu können. Was recht schnel deutlich wird: Die 6G ist die vernünftigere und wesentlich kompaktere Karte und auch noch günstiger. Die Zotac ist lauter, leistungsstärker und was für Enthusiasten die weniger auf den Euro als mehr die Leistung schauen. Hatte ich so schon vermutet aber jetzt hab ich mal endlich nen direkten, halbwegs objektivierten Vergleich!


----------



## Mysterion (23. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose - Einführung und technische Daten
> 
> Danke Jolli! Hab schon darauf gewartet die beiden Artikel zur Zotac 980 ti Extreme und der 6G endlich mal nebeneinander zu sehen und direkt vergleichen zu können. Was recht schnel deutlich wird: Die 6G ist die vernünftigere und wesentlich kompaktere Karte und auch noch günstiger. Die Zotac ist lauter, leistungsstärker und was für Enthusiasten die weniger auf den Euro als mehr die Leistung schauen. Hatte ich so schon vermutet aber jetzt hab ich mal endlich nen direkten, halbwegs objektivierten Vergleich!



Da Zotac mir gegenüber in einer Mail verbindlich zugesichert hat, dass ein BIOS-Update nachgereicht wird um die Lüftersteuerung zu optimieren, kann dieser "Nachteil" getrost bei der Anschaffung vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juli 2015)

Da scheint es ja enorme Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich hab gestern meine MSI bekommen und die wurde beim spielen innerhalb weniger Minuten über 80°C warm und drehte bei fast 90% Lüfterdrehzahl (2000U/min). Kaum auszuhalten so und an übertakten war da gar nicht mehr zu denken.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Da scheint es ja enorme Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich hab gestern meine MSI bekommen und die wurde beim spielen innerhalb weniger Minuten über 80°C warm und drehte bei fast 90% Lüfterdrehzahl (2000U/min). Kaum auszuhalten so und an übertakten war da gar nicht mehr zu denken.



Das gleiche hatte ich bei mir beobachtet und ich hatte schon zwei Karten von zwei Shops mit 10 Tagen dazwischen > 83° und Drosselung auf lediglich knapp 1204 Mhz bei 90% Lüfterspeed (siehe meine früheren Screenshots in dem Thread). Eine dritte hab ich nicht probiert, anscheinend ist eine komplette Charge dieser 980TI MSI Karten vollkommen fürn Arsch und ich bin nicht gewillt, bei 750€ Karten das basteln beim verbauten Wärmeleitpad anzufangen (hat MSI bestätigt, man nutzt ein Pad, keine Paste). 

Schick das Ding sofort zurück, damit wirste net glücklich. Ich hab jetz ne Palit Super Jetstream, boostet auf 1354 Mhz, bleibt bei 72° bei ~60% Lüfterspeed.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ist schon wieder beim Händler. Mindfactory sieht das ebenfalls als nicht normal an und tauscht sie aus. Wenn die nächste Karte auch so mies ist, wirds wohl ne zotac werden.


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Da Zotac mir gegenüber in einer Mail verbindlich zugesichert hat, dass ein BIOS-Update nachgereicht wird um die Lüftersteuerung zu optimieren, kann dieser "Nachteil" getrost bei der Anschaffung vernachlässigt werden.



Aha interessant! Haben sie auch nen Zeitpunkt genannt.... wobei ich ja anmerken muss: Meine dreht bis ca. 65-70% Lüfter und wenn ich MSI Afterburner mitlaufen lasse zum protokollieren mit 0,1s Schrittweite in der Aufzeichnung hab ich schon immer wieder mal so Werte um 3800 drin aber so hoch KANN die ja gar nicht drehen und das sind meist auch so kleine Spitzen, die mMn nur Auslesefehler sind. Passiert auch aperiodisch und zu hören ist trotz dieser Spitzen keine echte Schwankung. Hab mal extra die Gehäuselüfter auf 400RPM gestellt so das NUR noch die GPU zu hören ist und dieses "Hochheulen" welches manche hier feststelen tritt bei mir nicht auf und das obwohl ich sie mit +75Mhz Core und +36Mhz VRAM bei 105% Powertarget und 90°C Templimit betreibe. Scheint wohl nicht nur durch das Bios bedingt zu sein sondern auch Modellabhängig zu sein bzw. halt Chargenabhängig.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Eine dritte hab ich nicht probiert, anscheinend ist eine komplette Charge dieser 980TI MSI Karten vollkommen fürn Arsch und ich bin nicht gewillt, bei 750€ Karten das basteln beim verbauten Wärmeleitpad anzufangen (hat MSI bestätigt, man nutzt ein Pad, keine Paste).



Gibt es dafür ne Quellenangabe? In dem Test hier sieht man eindeutig Wärmeleitpaste und kein Pad.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (23. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe auch das Antec HPC 850W. Und ich hatte auch weder mit meinen 970er g1 kein spulenfiepen und jetzt mit der 980ti Classified auch keine Probleme. 
Kann das HPC auch voll empfehlen. Voll modular und absolut lautlos 😀



CL90 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so stark vom Netzteil beeinflusst?
> Ich hab ein Antec HCP-Platinum 1000W. wird das spulenfiepen vorbeugen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mysterion (23. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Aha interessant! Haben sie auch nen Zeitpunkt genannt.... wobei ich ja anmerken muss: Meine dreht bis ca. 65-70% Lüfter und wenn ich MSI Afterburner mitlaufen lasse zum protokollieren mit 0,1s Schrittweite in der Aufzeichnung hab ich schon immer wieder mal so Werte um 3800 drin aber so hoch KANN die ja gar nicht drehen und das sind meist auch so kleine Spitzen, die mMn nur Auslesefehler sind. Passiert auch aperiodisch und zu hören ist trotz dieser Spitzen keine echte Schwankung. Hab mal extra die Gehäuselüfter auf 400RPM gestellt so das NUR noch die GPU zu hören ist und dieses "Hochheulen" welches manche hier feststelen tritt bei mir nicht auf und das obwohl ich sie mit +75Mhz Core und +36Mhz VRAM bei 105% Powertarget und 90°C Templimit betreibe. Scheint wohl nicht nur durch das Bios bedingt zu sein sondern auch Modellabhängig zu sein bzw. halt Chargenabhängig.



Laut der Mail ist *selbstverständlich* ein BIOS-Update geplant, das in 2 - 3 Wochen verfügbar sein soll. Ich soll mich in jedem Fall nochmal am 15.08.2015 melden.


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Laut der Mail ist *selbstverständlich* ein BIOS-Update geplant, das in 2 - 3 Wochen verfügbar sein soll. Ich soll mich in jedem Fall nochmal am 15.08.2015 melden.



Ach DU musst dich proaktiv melden ... aha... Komische Haltung!^^
Dennoch danke für die Info!


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juli 2015)

Betreffend der Kühlung würde ich bei einem 2 Slot Design sowieso die Backplate komplett entfernen. Das ist fast so wie eine Weste im Winter für die Karte.


----------



## chischko (23. Juli 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Betreffend der Kühlung würde ich bei einem 2 Slot Design sowieso die Backplate komplett entfernen. Das ist fast so wie eine Weste im Winter für die Karte.



Meinst Du jetzt bei der Zotac Extreme oder welche meinst du?


----------



## Palmdale (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür ne Quellenangabe? In dem Test hier sieht man eindeutig Wärmeleitpaste und kein Pad.



Hm, interessant, stimmt. Laut Admin im MSI Forum unter https://forum-de.msi.com/index.php/topic,108397.msg849562.html#msg849562 nutzt MSI nen Pad. Oder es wurde später nen Pad verwendet, da meine Seriennummer aus einer späteren Charge ist/war.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt bei der Zotac Extreme oder welche meinst du?



Bei der Zotac muss ja irgendwer für die Stabilität sorgen. Mir geht´s in dem Fall um die Gigabyte mit Kunststoffplatte.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ich könnt grad an die Decke gehen. Gestern kommt meine Karte an und funktioniert nicht. Kurzes Telefonat mit der Technikhotline von Mindfactory, in dem mir gesagt wurde ich solle die Karte zurückschicken, diese würde dann auf Vollständigkeit des Zubehörs geprüft und anschließend schickt man mir eine neue zu. Heute bekomme ich dann ne Mail mit einem Werkstattauftrag und der Info, dass man die Karte an den Hersteller einschicken würde. Um jetzt nicht wochenlang auf eine funktionierende Karte warten zu müssen, muss ich nun vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (was ja eigentlich nie meine Absicht war und auch mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist) und mir eine neue Karte bestellen (natürlich nicht mehr bei Mindfactory). Auch auf meine Bitte doch direkt zu tauschen geht man nicht ein, sondern besteht auf den ungünstigsten Weg für den Kunden. Mieser Service....


----------



## Ikarius (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Da scheint es ja enorme Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich hab gestern meine MSI bekommen und die wurde beim spielen innerhalb weniger Minuten über 80°C warm und drehte bei fast 90% Lüfterdrehzahl (2000U/min). Kaum auszuhalten so und an übertakten war da gar nicht mehr zu denken.



War bei meiner auch so und bei vielen anderen auch. Man hat fast den EIndruck, die Reviewer hatten eine völlig andere Karte...


----------



## PiratePerfection (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad an die Decke gehen. Gestern kommt meine Karte an und funktioniert nicht. Kurzes Telefonat mit der Technikhotline von Mindfactory, in dem mir gesagt wurde ich solle die Karte zurückschicken, diese würde dann auf Vollständigkeit des Zubehörs geprüft und anschließend schickt man mir eine neue zu. Heute bekomme ich dann ne Mail mit einem Werkstattauftrag und der Info, dass man die Karte an den Hersteller einschicken würde. Um jetzt nicht wochenlang auf eine funktionierende Karte warten zu müssen, muss ich nun vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (was ja eigentlich nie meine Absicht war und auch mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist) und mir eine neue Karte bestellen (natürlich nicht mehr bei Mindfactory). Auch auf meine Bitte doch direkt zu tauschen geht man nicht ein, sondern besteht auf den ungünstigsten Weg für den Kunden. Mieser Service....



Ou das tut mir leid für dich


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Gefühlt wird der Support von Mindfactory immer schlechter.
Höre da in letzter Zeit nicht mehr allzuviel gutes.


----------



## JayR91 (23. Juli 2015)

Erstmal nen Bios auf meine MSI 980 TI 6G geflasht und ihr mal erlaubt 350Watt zu saugen, mal schauen wie sie jetzt läuft.


----------



## DummBazz (23. Juli 2015)

kein service level gold genommen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Schlimm genug, dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad an die Decke gehen. Gestern kommt meine Karte an und funktioniert nicht. Kurzes Telefonat mit der Technikhotline von Mindfactory, in dem mir gesagt wurde ich solle die Karte zurückschicken, diese würde dann auf Vollständigkeit des Zubehörs geprüft und anschließend schickt man mir eine neue zu. Heute bekomme ich dann ne Mail mit einem Werkstattauftrag und der Info, dass man die Karte an den Hersteller einschicken würde. Um jetzt nicht wochenlang auf eine funktionierende Karte warten zu müssen, muss ich nun vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (was ja eigentlich nie meine Absicht war und auch mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist) und mir eine neue Karte bestellen (natürlich nicht mehr bei Mindfactory). Auch auf meine Bitte doch direkt zu tauschen geht man nicht ein, sondern besteht auf den ungünstigsten Weg für den Kunden. Mieser Service....



Tritt vom Kaufvertrag zurück, soll sich MF mit dem Hersteller rumschlagen. Wenns ne MSI sein soll, dann einfach in einem anderen Shop wieder bestellen (oder mit der Gutschrift auch bei MF selbst). Ganz davon ab, was MF mit der Karte macht, ist eigentlich in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Kauf bei einer Reklamation egal, bei Lagerware MUSS DER HÄNDLER tauschen. Fristsetzung, geltend machen eines Sachmangel gemäß §434 I S. 1 BGB. Wahlrecht gemäß §437 Nr. 1 BGB in Verbindung mit §439 I BGB nutzen und Nacherfüllung gegenüber dem Händler fordern. Fristsetzung zwei Wochen, anderenfalls Rücktritt vom Kauf.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gefühlt wird der Support von Mindfactory immer schlechter.
> Höre da in letzter Zeit nicht mehr allzuviel gutes.



Meine haben sie anstandslos zurück genommen und den Kaufpreis erstattet. Kann aber auch Einzelfall sein.



DummBazz schrieb:


> kein service level gold genommen?



Diese Dreistigkeit von MF unterstütze ich nicht. Man lässt sich eine Dienstleistung bezahlen, die dem Endkunden laut BGB sowieso zusteht. Keinesfalls mitbestellen. Erläuterung siehe weiter oben.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad an die Decke gehen. Gestern kommt meine Karte an und funktioniert nicht. Kurzes Telefonat mit der Technikhotline von Mindfactory, in dem mir gesagt wurde ich solle die Karte zurückschicken, diese würde dann auf Vollständigkeit des Zubehörs geprüft und anschließend schickt man mir eine neue zu. Heute bekomme ich dann ne Mail mit einem Werkstattauftrag und der Info, dass man die Karte an den Hersteller einschicken würde. Um jetzt nicht wochenlang auf eine funktionierende Karte warten zu müssen, muss ich nun vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (was ja eigentlich nie meine Absicht war und auch mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist) und mir eine neue Karte bestellen (natürlich nicht mehr bei Mindfactory). Auch auf meine Bitte doch direkt zu tauschen geht man nicht ein, sondern besteht auf den ungünstigsten Weg für den Kunden. Mieser Service....



Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt den du da ansprichst. Wenn du die Karte ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücksendest bekommst du problemlos dein Geld wieder oder kannst eine neue Karte ordern, bist du ehrlich bist du der gelackmeierte. Da werden Kunden nicht mehr als Kunden behandelt sondern als potentielle Gegner, da läuft gründlich was falsch. 
Alles muss alles billig billig sein, mittlerweile kaufe ich lieber bei der Konkurrenz, da kostet es etwas mehr dafür stimmt der Service.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gefühlt wird der Support von Mindfactory immer schlechter.
> Höre da in letzter Zeit nicht mehr allzuviel gutes.



... dann schau mal bei hardwareversand nach, der Service dort ist fast nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## Ikarius (23. Juli 2015)

Ja bei mir hat MF dieselbe Nummer abgezogen und das trotz service level gold. Auf die Kohle warte ich inzwischen seit 2 Wochen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Meine haben sie anstandslos zurück genommen und den Kaufpreis erstattet. Kann aber auch Einzelfall sein.


Das ist ja auch kein richtiger Service.
Richtiger Service wäre, wenn auf Wünsche und Vorschläge eingegangen werden würde.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Juli 2015)

Mich ärgert so etwas enorm. Hier wird völlig unnötig ein Kunde vergrault, der jedes Jahr regelmäßig dort für relativ viel Geld einkauft. Man hätte hier einfach ne neue Karte verschicken können und alle wären zufrieden gewesen. Ich mache MF nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass die Karte nicht funktioniert aber ich erwarte einfach, dass sie ihren Teil des Vertrags erfüllen und mir eine funktionierende Grafikkarte liefern. Und da ich schon bezahlt habe, erwarte ich das umgehend und nicht in ein paar Wochen. Und servicelevel Gold ist für mich ein Selbstverständlichkeit (grad bei der riesigen Auswahl an Hardwareversendern ist alles andere inakzeptabel).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

Der Kunde ist bei MF der Feind... Deren Support Division befindet sich permanent im Grabenkampf mit dem Kunden. Da werden auch ideologische hass Parolen gebrüllt "Liber tot als ro....ähhh...geld zurück "


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Die meisten kaufen da eh nur wegen der Preise.
Der Support ist woanders besser.


----------



## Taonris (23. Juli 2015)

So mein Ersteindruck zur Palit:

Hab die Karte bei mylemon.at bestellt weil ich ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht habe. Am Montag am Abend bestellt und heute war sie dann lagernd in der Filiale. Eigentlich ein komischer Laden man kann nur Bar bezahlen und echt sehr spärlich eingerichtet aber solange der Rest stimmt ist mir das vollkommen egal. War bis jetzt immer 100% zufrieden.

Habe mich übrigens spontan für die Palit entschieden da ich doch recht skeptisch wegen der Probleme mit dem Lüfter( haben ja einige gepostet) war und wollte bis zum Schluß eigentlich die Inno. Aber aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit der 980 ist es dann doch die Palit geworden. 

Die Verpackung fällt nicht besonders edel aus und bis auf ein paar Adapter war eigentlich auch nichts dabei mehr braucht man dann aber auch heutzutage nicht mehr. Die Karte ist ziemlich groß wirkt solide verarbeitet und sollte eigentlich problemlos in die meisten Gehäuse passen. 

Die Karte war dann auch recht schnell eingebaut und schon beim Starten des Rechners war ich überrascht wie leise die Karte doch war. Bei meiner 780 Ti von Inno war schon beim Starten leichtes Fiepen zu hören. Auch bei diversen  Benchmarks ist die Karte trotz des aktuell noch offenen Gehäuses kaum zu hören und das obwohl ich aufgrund der Berichte im Forum schon ziemlich genau hinhöre. Ich konnte die Karte bis jetzt  in Ryse testen doch in dem Spiel taktet die Karte von selbst auf ca 1350-1380 Mhz. Mein ASCI Wert liegt bei 76,5%. Im Idle schalten sich die Lüfter ab und die Karte kommt auf ca 40 Grad bei 100 % Auslastung komm ich aktuell auf 72 Grad.

Die Karte ist erst ca 1 Std im Rechner und ich werde in den nächsten Tagen weiteres Erfahrungen posten und auch ein paar Benchmarks auf meinen Youtube Kanal hochladen aber bis jetzt fällt mir eigentlich nichts Negatives zu der Karte ein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

Bitte den Lüfter mal von 0-100% durch regeln und schauen ob was klackert wenn nicht nehme ich die Palit unter minimalem  Vorbehalt wider in meine Empfehlungen auf


----------



## Smorfar (23. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> So mein Ersteindruck zur Palit:
> 
> Hab die Karte bei mylemon.at bestellt weil ich ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht habe. Am Montag am Abend bestellt und heute war sie dann lagernd in der Filiale. Eigentlich ein komischer Laden man kann nur Bar bezahlen und echt sehr spärlich eingerichtet aber solange der Rest stimmt ist mir das vollkommen egal. War bis jetzt immer 100% zufrieden.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich richtig gut an. Ich glaube ich werde mir auch die Palit holen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

@Smorfar 
Die Palit ist imho zusammen mit der Inno3D 980Ti (wenn sie macht was sie soll ) vom P/L her die beste 980Ti, solange eben nicht das Lüfterklackern auftritt dass wohl relativ viele haben


----------



## Taonris (23. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bitte den Lüfter mal von 0-100% durch regeln und schauen ob was klackert wenn nicht nehme ich die Palit unter minimalem  Vorbehalt wider in meine Empfehlungen auf



Hab ich gemacht. Das Rattern trat beim ersten Mal testen zwischen 62-70 % auf jetzt ist es entweder kaum mehr hörbar oder nur sehr leise. Ab 70-100% ist es definitiv nicht hörbar. Werde es in den nächsten Tagen aber weiter beobachten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Das Rattern trat beim ersten Mal testen zwischen 62-70 % auf jetzt ist es entweder kaum mehr hörbar oder nur sehr leise. Ab 70-100% ist es definitiv nicht hörbar. Werde es in den nächsten Tagen aber weiter beobachten.



Danke 

Aber das wäre schon schade wenn das jede Palit mehr oder weniger hätte


----------



## Wolfgang75 (23. Juli 2015)

Meine Palit rattert nicht,wie viele Karten haben hier denn Probleme gemacht wenn das schon als Hauptproblem der Palit  gilt?


----------



## defPlaya (23. Juli 2015)

Ohne Scheiß, das klackern ist weg. Wie ein blöder steckt ich meinem Kopf ins Gehäuse um zu hören. Meine Freundin sagt schon gar nichts mehr muhahahahahahahah.
Die sagt du und dein komisches Forum haha... aber das klackern ist weg. Kp was das war.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2015)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Meine Palit rattert nicht,wie viele Karten haben hier denn Probleme gemacht wenn das schon als Hauptproblem der Palit  gilt?



Je nachdem wen man mitzählt (defPlaya ist ja geheilt ) 4 Stück
Auffällig hoch für die paar Leute die sich hier melden.


----------



## r0xa (23. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand schon was von der normalen Luftgekühlten Hall of Fame von KFA2 gehört? Test´s finde ich keine :/


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute , ich bin schon die ganze Zeit dran mir eine 980TI classified von EVGA zu holen aber inzwischen Zweifel ich an dem Vorhaben. Was spricht eigentlich für die Classy? Nur gute Übertaktbarkeit und eben "Classy"? Was wäre denn der alternative Dampfhammer?


----------



## Klutten (23. Juli 2015)

Ein Hinweis an die Anwesenden:

An vielen Ecken wird hier in den letzten Tagen deutlich abseits des Themas diskutiert. Egal ob es da eben um die weibliche Hälfte im Haus oder den Support diverser Internethändler (da gibt es einen eigenen Thread für) geht. Haltet euch bitte ans Thema, denn sonst wird nicht mehr freundlich gelöscht. Das Faß läuft nämlich langsam voll ...aber noch nicht über.


----------



## Taonris (23. Juli 2015)

Das Rattern ist bei mir jetzt anscheinend auch weg. Am Anfang war das Rattern bei 65% am stärksten hörbar doch mittlerweile hab ich den Kühler einige Minuten so laufen lassen und kann nichts mehr hören.


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2015)

Spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, das ReferenzDesign zu nehmen? oder welches Custom Design wäre zu empfehlen (unter 720 wäre nicht schlecht)


----------



## defPlaya (23. Juli 2015)

labernet schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, das ReferenzDesign zu nehmen? oder welches Custom Design wäre zu empfehlen (unter 720 wäre nicht schlecht)



Ich persönlich finde das Referenzdesign am schönsten. Aber ist denke ich mal wegen dem Radiallüfter recht lauft. Palit Jetstream, ich meine die MSI G6, Inno 3D X3 sind einer der leisesten Karten welche man auch ordentlich übertakten kann.


----------



## Mysterion (23. Juli 2015)

Palit Super Jetstream, geiler Preis, leise und (je nach ASIC) auch geiler Boost.

Würde ich nehmen, hat aktuell IMHO auch das beste P/L.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Juli 2015)

leute einfach mal so aus interese häte ich da eine idee für nen forumweiten versuch zum tema asic. Da mich das SEHR interesiert ob sich am asic muster wirklich was geändert hat würde ich vorschlagen synner (TE) oder jemand der sich gut mit tabelen erstelung auskennt und bereit wäre sowas aktuel zu halten (würds machen, hab davon aber absolut keinen plan) eine tabele mit den werten festzuhalten.
Hierbei wäre meine idee standardtboost die die karte des bistzers schaft, max stable oc ohne vcore erhöhung (mit vcore angabe), max oc mit vcore erhöhung (mit vcore angabe)

damit könnten sich die zusamenhänge zwischen ocbarkeit und asic ev reproduzirt werden, weil diese frage hir ja doch sehr oft auftrit... da ich leider keine 980/ti habe kan ich mich nicht daran beteiligen, es ist nur mal ne interesehalber ne ide^^^weil sich ja  einige gerüchte darum gebildet haben... kingpin auch schon ausagen dazu machte usw.... jedoch ein test von allen freiwilligen in einem forum wie pcgh sind warscheinlich ne besere studie und beserer versuch als ein extremübertakter der sagen wir 50karten getestet hat.... wir haben vil mehr member hier mit ner 980/ti und somit ein vil gröseres abgedecktes spektrum. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Darkiii (23. Juli 2015)

bin mit meiner Palit Super Jetstream auch super zufrieden, sehr leise, kein Rattern, auch nicht von 0-100% Drehzahl, Asic Wert 73,3 %


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

P/L finde ich die Inno X3 Airboss besser.
Die ist leiser und billiger als die Palit, dafür wird sie halt etwas wärmer.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Klingt nicht schlecht. Wusste bis gestern nix von ASIC. Habe mich aber mal schlau gemacht.


----------



## defPlaya (23. Juli 2015)

Die X3 Airboss ist von Design her auf einer Weihnachtsfeier entstanden. Die Palit bietet con allem das Beste. Aber ist natürlich mein Geschmack.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht schlecht. Wusste bis gestern nix von ASIC. Habe mich aber mal schlau gemacht.



Aber bitte nicht wie so viele andere mehrere Karten bestellen, die mit dem höchsten ASIC behalten und den Rest retournieren.
Ein hoher ASIC hat nur einen höheren Boost-Takt, ansonsten gibts im Normalbetrieb keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Bei meiner Retoure mit Spulenfiepen gabs mit einem ASIC-Unterschied von ca. 20% nur 20MHz mehr beim Maximaltakt ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Nichts wofür man das 14-Tage Rückgaberecht ausnutzen sollte.


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2015)

Ne so abgebrüht bin ich nicht.

Lohnt es sich nun in eine Classy zu investieren oder kann ich mir die 50€ Aufpreis zu vergleichbaren Ti's sparen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2015)

Lohnt nur wenn du sie unter Wasser setzt!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Die X3 Airboss ist von Design her auf einer Weihnachtsfeier entstanden. Die Palit bietet con allem das Beste. Aber ist natürlich mein Geschmack.


Design ist mir zB vollkommen egal.
Die könnte auch rosa mit grünen Punkten sein.


----------



## Lori78 (23. Juli 2015)

Falls noch nicht gepostet. Die Kingpin in SLI

Tested: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KINGPIN in SLI


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wasser ist nicht so wichtig, da man ja eh kaum die Spannung (und damit mehr Wärme) anheben kann.
> Wenn Wasser, dann aus anderen Gründen (z.B. Lärmreduktion).


Wasser lohnt sich bei ner Classy. 
Mit den richtigen Mitteln, kannst du da auch mal 1,5V drauf geben.


----------



## Lori78 (23. Juli 2015)

Wieso ist die Classy nun eigentlich aus dem EVGA-Shop verschwunden? Gestern war sie noch lieferbar, heute aus dem shop getilgt...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2015)

Unter Wasser kannst mit der Classy auch 1,25-1,3 V anlegen für 24/7. 
Daher muss die klar unter Wasser.


----------



## MountyMAX (23. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> P/L finde ich die Inno X3 Airboss besser.
> Die ist leiser und billiger als die Palit, dafür wird sie halt etwas wärmer.



Danke für den Hinweis, hatte die gar nicht auf den Schirm, die ist laut Tests unhörbar unter Last, nur die VRM werden arg heiß, hmm evtl. die X4 nehmen mit dem niedlichen (und hoffendlich leisen) Miniquirl


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Naja hörbar ist die schon, aber sehr leise.
Bei X4 sind die VRMs ja direkt über ne Heatpipe gekühlt und der Lüfter kühlt das ganze dann.
Werde bei mir die Tage mal nen kleinen Lüfter davorbauen und gucken was es bringt.


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (23. Juli 2015)

Meine AMP! Extreme leider ein schlechtes Modell geworden, bei 111% TDP nur 1392 MHz GPU Clock (Hab den GPU Clock nicht angerührt) und lastabhängiges, lautes Spulenfiepen (übertönt sämtliche Lüfter im Rechner)


----------



## Kusarr (24. Juli 2015)

meine Palit läuft mit 1447Mhz (boost) und eben kam bei The Crew, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde (Spiel hat sich einfach beendet).

Heißt das, dass mein Takt zu hoch ist?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> meine Palit läuft mit 1447Mhz (boost) und eben kam bei The Crew, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde (Spiel hat sich einfach beendet).
> 
> Heißt das, dass mein Takt zu hoch ist?



Tendenziell ja


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Meine AMP! Extreme leider ein schlechtes Modell geworden, bei 111% TDP nur 1392 MHz GPU Clock (Hab den GPU Clock nicht angerührt) und lastabhängiges, lautes Spulenfiepen (übertönt sämtliche Lüfter im Rechner)



Offenbar gibt's bei allen Karten mittlerweile eine hohe Serienstreuung, weshalb ich nur jedem raten kann, direkt mehrere Karten des präferierten Modells zu kaufen. Die Hersteller wollen es ja scheinbar nicht anders und da keiner seine Karten im Direktvertrieb veräußert, muss eben das Feedback über die Händler erfolgen.

Ich gehe beide Wege, Händler und Hersteller. Bei einem Anschaffungswert von über 700 Euro darf man das eigentlich keinem erzählen... nur wo sind die Alternativen?


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2015)

https://youtu.be/0VShLziBuyc?t=321


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Meine AMP! Extreme leider ein schlechtes Modell geworden, bei 111% TDP nur 1392 MHz GPU Clock (Hab den GPU Clock nicht angerührt) und lastabhängiges, lautes Spulenfiepen (übertönt sämtliche Lüfter im Rechner)



Wie hoch ist dein ASIC?


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (24. Juli 2015)

Ich teste die Grafikkarte nochmal in nem anderen Rechner und setze sie da unter Last um auszuschließen das es mein NT ist... 

@ Abductee: ASIC ist bei 65% 

Oh man, 770 euro geballte Qualität... Vermutlich würde ich Krebs kriegen, wenn ich die OC Ergebnisse seh.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> meine Palit läuft mit 1447Mhz (boost) und eben kam bei The Crew, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde (Spiel hat sich einfach beendet).
> 
> Heißt das, dass mein Takt zu hoch ist?



Mach mal +10-15mV. Sollte dann stabiler laufen.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Classy nun eigentlich aus dem EVGA-Shop verschwunden? Gestern war sie noch lieferbar, heute aus dem shop getilgt...



Ist seit gestern Abend nicht mehr dort drin. Weiß einer was?

Habe sie mir eben bei Alternate bestellt. Einmal im Leben kann man so eine teure Karte kaufen 

Freu mich jetzt in den Reihen der 980Ti Besitzer zu sein.


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein, dass meine Zotac AMP Extreme selbst ihren out of the box takt von 1404 mhz nicht immer halten kann? Habe dauernd Abstürze im Firestrike...In Spielen weniger, da stürzt es nur selten ab.


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass meine Zotac AMP Extreme selbst ihren out of the box takt von 1404 mhz nicht immer halten kann? Habe dauernd Abstürze im Firestrike...In Spielen weniger, da stürzt es nur selten ab.



Ähm... die hat nen Boost von 1355 ... Wie du auf 1404 kommst ohne OC ist mir nicht ganz klar? Mit 1404 Mhz hast du 49 Mhz drauf gegeben via MSI Afterburner oder im FireStorm o.Ä....


----------



## SimRacer925 (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ähm... die hat nen Boost von 1355 ... Wie du auf 1404 kommst ohne OC ist mir nicht ganz klar?



ALLE Maxwell Karten boosten höher als angegeben, bis ein bestimmtes Limit erreicht wird.
Meine AMP Extreme hat damals auf 1430 out of the box geboostet und hat den gut halten können, ASIC von 75%.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ähm... die hat nen Boost von 1355 ... Wie du auf 1404 kommst ohne OC ist mir nicht ganz klar?



die 1355 sind vom Hersteller mehr oder weniger garantiert.
Wenn das System es zulässt, boostet sie höher. Ist bei meiner Strix auch so.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

Warum sollte sie nicht höher boosten?
Meine soll nen Boost von 1241MHz haben, boostet aber auf 1379MHz.
Die Angabe vom Hersteller, ist ja nur der garantierte Boost.


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> die 1355 sind vom Hersteller mehr oder weniger garantiert.
> Wenn das System es zulässt, boostet sie höher. Ist bei meiner Strix auch so.


Ah! Dann stimmen die Angaben im GPU-Z bei mir also doch?! Da zeigt er immer 1460 Mhz an (ohne OC) und ich dachte mir das kann doch net sein und es als Messfehler abgetan... 
Again what learned! Danke!


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub ich lass es langsam mit der Ti. Hatte inzischen 4 und alle fehlerhaft.

g1: Extrem laut, selbst durch den Kopfhörer.

MSI: Ging auf über 80 grad und taktete massiv runter

palit: Verbogener Lüfter

Zotac amp extreme: sporadische Abstürze


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Zotac amp extreme: sporadische Abstürze



In welchen Spielen/Programmen stürzt sie den ab? Ich hab eigentlich keine GPU-bedingten Crashs außer halt bei Bealstungstests um das OC Potential herauszufinden.


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> In welchen Spielen/Programmen stürzt sie den ab? Ich hab eigentlich keine GPU-bedingten Crashs außer halt bei Bealstungstests um das OC Potential herauszufinden.



Im Firestrike stürzt sie regelmäßig ab. Manchmal Fehlermeldung, manchmal wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz.

In GTA 5 hatte ich in 10 Spielstunden 2 Abstürze zum Desktop. Ist jetzt nicht soviel, aber ist immerhin eine 800 Euro Karte...Und langsam komm ich mir auch dumm vor Alternate die Dinger immer zurückzuschicken. Tut mir für den Händler schon leid.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ah! Dann stimmen die Angaben im GPU-Z bei mir also doch?! Da zeigt er immer 1460 Mhz an (ohne OC) und ich dachte mir das kann doch net sein und es als Messfehler abgetan...
> Again what learned! Danke!



Was fürn ASIC hast du nochmal ? Und welche Spannung liegt an ? Das hört sich interessant an  

@Ikarus Welcher Treiber ? Benutzt du Chrome ?


----------



## Lori78 (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich lass es langsam mit der Ti. Hatte inzischen 4 und alle fehlerhaft.
> 
> Zotac amp extreme: sporadische Abstürze



Davon hat gestern einer im EVGA-Forum auch berichtet, seine Zotac schmierte des Öfteren ab, wohl gemerkt @stock


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

Den neusten von der nvidiapage halt. Ne benutze Firefox.

edit: ja ist bei mir halt auch @stock. Dann geht die Karte wohl wieder zurück. Armes Alternate...


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Was fürn ASIC hast du nochmal ? Und welche Spannung liegt an ? Das hört sich interessant an


Ich hab nen ASIC Wert von 64,9% und Spannung hab ich nicht manipuliert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich hab nen ASIC Wert von 64,9% und Spannung hab ich nicht manipuliert.



Das bedeutet deine geht@Stock so hoch wie meine mit leicht besserem ASIC (69%) @OC... Das ist bemerkenswert...

Edit: Ich habe bei meiner Karte noch keine Abstürze feststellen können... seltsam  
Vlt. kommen die mit der Voltage auf 1,19V nicht klar ? Aber das die @Stock bei diesen eigentlich moderaten Taktraten abschmieren ist doch schon sehr seltsam...


----------



## SimRacer925 (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich hab nen ASIC Wert von 64,9% und Spannung hab ich nicht manipuliert.



Mit solch einem schlechtem ASIC geht deine auf 1460 ohne OC? Ungewöhnlich.. Meine 75% Karte hats nur auf 1430 geschafft, die von einem bekannten mit 69% ASIC nur auf 1418..

BTW: Irgendwie taktet meine Classy mit nem +25mV nicht mehr runter bei 67 ° C.. Kann den Takt jetzt in 40 Minuten Heaven sehr konstant auf 1480 halten, nur ganz selten taktet sie auf 1468 runter, Gründe diesmal allerdings nicht ersichtlich, mal bei 73°C, mal bei 74°C.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (24. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mit solch einem schlechtem ASIC geht deine auf 1460 ohne OC? Ungewöhnlich.. Meine 75% Karte hats nur auf 1430 geschafft, die von einem bekannten mit 69% ASIC nur auf 1418..



D'OH!!! Sorry!!!! Muss mich korrigieren: Hab den alten Screenshot MIT OC noch im Kopf gehabt.... ohne OC taktet sie gem. GPU-Z auf 1420 Mhz!!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> D'OH!!! Sorry!!!! Muss mich korrigieren: Hab den alten Screenshot MIT OC noch im Kopf gehabt.... ohne OC taktet sie gem. GPU-Z auf 1420 Mhz!!



Kein ding, kann jedem mal passieren 
Ist aber immer noch ganz gut, kann man nix sagen.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch ganz gut, kann man nix sagen.


Ohne manuelles OC, auf jeden Fall. Wenn man bedenkt, wie hoch die Referenzkarte boostet...

Gruß


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich lass es langsam mit der Ti. Hatte inzischen 4 und alle fehlerhaft.
> 
> g1: Extrem laut, selbst durch den Kopfhörer.
> 
> ...



Das mit MSI liegt wohl an einer späteren fehlerhaften Fertigungscharge und hat wohl mittlerweile die WLP gegen Pads getauscht (und das auch noch schlecht). Die Info mit den Pads kam aber nur vom Admin im MSI Support Forum und nicht offiziell.

Wo hat die PCGH eigentlich Ihre Büros? Wär ja liebend gern mal mit meinen MSI Kärtchen vorbei gekommen und das gegen zu testen


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wo hat die PCGH eigentlich Ihre Büros? Wär ja liebend gern mal mit meinen MSI Kärtchen vorbei gekommen und das gegen zu testen



Dr.-Mack-Str. 83 
                              90762 Fürth


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dr.-Mack-Str. 83
> 90762 Fürth



Da müsste man mal mit einem LKW vorbei fahren 

Wenn das mit den Pads auf den MSI Karten stimmt gehe ich weinen. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dr.-Mack-Str. 83
> 90762 Fürth



Mist, hätt ich das gewusst wär ich rumgekommen, sind nur ~100km von mir. Dieses Hitzeproblem bei beiden Karten inklusive nun großem Fragezeichen WLP vs. Wärmepad (!) hat mich scho gewurmt, denn immerhin ist sie laut Ausgabe 08/15 (einfach geil ) das PCGH-Top-Produkt, weshalb ichs auch zweimal versuchte


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben, wurden ja schon vom Mod wg. Shopdiskussionen angezählt  (obwohls natürlich mehr als ärgerlich ist)


----------



## Lori78 (24. Juli 2015)

Caseking HATTE gerade die Hybrid lagernd...


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2015)

So, bei mir gibt's auch neues zu berichten. Meine neu bestellte MSI ist heute geliefert worden. Was soll ich sagen, kein vergleich zur Ersten. Die neue ist deutlich leiser, boostet dabei aber auch viel höher. Bei der ersten war es bei knapp über 1300Mhz im OC Modus vorbei, die aktuelle hält nach Aufwärmphase 1380Mhz und das bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl. Die behalte ich definitiv, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

So mein E10 500W CM ist da.
Eingebaut, getestet und zufrieden.
Das Spulenfiepen ist wesentlich leiser als beim P10.
Leise ist es auch, frage mich warum das andere Hersteller nicht hinkriegen.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> So, bei mir gibt's auch neues zu berichten. Meine neu bestellte MSI ist heute geliefert worden. Was soll ich sagen, kein vergleich zur Ersten. Die neue ist deutlich leiser, boostet dabei aber auch viel höher. Bei der ersten war es bei knapp über 1300Mhz im OC Modus vorbei, die aktuelle hält nach Aufwärmphase 1380Mhz und das bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl. Die behalte ich definitiv, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.



Snief. Du Glücklicher, hätte ich ebenso gerne gehabt


----------



## defPlaya (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei der Msi was nicht mitbekommen. Die kühlen die GPU mit Pads und nicht mit WLP?!?!?  Kann mich da jemand fix auf den neusten Stand bringen?


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Snief. Du Glücklicher, hätte ich ebenso gerne gehabt



Bin sehr zufrieden so. Die Karte ist flüsterleise und aus meinem System nicht herauszuhören. Die Leistung ist absolut in Ordnung so. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe versuche ich mal sie etwas zu übertakten aber nur aus Neugier. Von der 780ti kommend ist der Sprung doch viel deutlicher, als ich es erwartet hätte. Hab jetzt bei der Karte übrigens eine deutlich höhere Seriennummer als bei der ersten, welche sehr ähnlich zu deiner war (+/-100).


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

Mag ja sein, dass die MSI auch anders kann, aber  auf das glücksspiel lass ich mich nicht noch einmal ein. Eine Unverschämtheit das die fehlerhafte Charge so in den Handel kam.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2015)

Ärgerlich ja, unverschämt nein. Fehler passieren überall, auch bei den Premiumherstellern kann mal etwas schief gehen.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Msi was nicht mitbekommen. Die kühlen die GPU mit Pads und nicht mit WLP?!?!?  Kann mich da jemand fix auf den neusten Stand bringen?



Das ist aktuell mehr als unklar. Laut Screenshots in verschiedenen Tests ist die WLP eindeutig zu sehen, laut MSI Support Forum wo ich meine Anfrage gestellt hab, hab ich vom Forumsadmin die Aussage bekommen, dass MSI keine WLP, sondern Pads einsetzt. Kann stimmen, muss aber nicht. In jedem Fall haben einige Karten ein Temperaturproblem durch mangelhafter Verbindung zwischen Kühler und GPU. Allerdings war ich nicht gewillt, den Kühler zu demontieren und damit einhergehend Rückgaberecht sowie Gewährleistung zu verlieren.


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

Ich denke ich werde es als nächstes auch mit der Asus probieren . Wenn sie denn mal lieferbar ist. Produziert Asus nur in so geringen Mengen oder woran liegt das?


----------



## noomilicios (24. Juli 2015)

Nach der extrem fiependen G1, die zurück ging, hab ich nun ne Classified hier und bin rund um zufrieden. 
Echt top Karte (absolut KEIN Spulenfiepen zu hören und gute OC Werte), dazu noch der nette Support der mir gratis nen Probe it Connector zukommen lässt und die Inbox Promo Aktion die mir 50% Rabatt auf nen Netzteil oder ne Maus ausm EVGA Shop gewährt - was will ich mehr?
Ist meine erste EVGA Karte und garantiert nicht die letzte


----------



## r0xa (24. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn mit der Gainward Golden Phoenix oder der PNY XLR8? sind das gute Karten?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Gainward Golden Phoenix oder der PNY XLR8? sind das gute Karten?



Die sind identisch und der Test kommt in der PCGH am 5. August


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde es als nächstes auch mit der Asus probieren . Wenn sie denn mal lieferbar ist. Produziert Asus nur in so geringen Mengen oder woran liegt das?



Asus kam als letzter mit seiner Karte an, und wenn die Nachfrage groß ist, ist sie auch schnell vergriffen.
Ich denke, dass sich das in den nächsten Wochen aber legen wird.


----------



## r0xa (24. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die sind identisch und der Test kommt in der PCGH am 5. August



Hmm solange wollte ich ungerne warten, MF hat mir eine Mail geschrieben, dass sie nicht wissen wann sie die G1 wieder rein bekommen (die ich schon bestellt und bezahlt habe) und nun wollte ich mir eine alternative aussuchen


----------



## r0xa (24. Juli 2015)

Die beste Karte ist zurzeit die von Palit im P/L Verhältnis?  Sind die PNY/Gainward Karten so "schlecht" im Vergleich zu Giga/MSI/EVGA und co.?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Die beste Karte ist zurzeit die von Palit im P/L Verhältnis?



Für die meisten ja, ich finde die Inno X3 Airboss besser.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die Inno3D x3 sehr gut wenn sie macht was sie soll und du guten Air Flow im Gehäuse hast und nicht 24/7 Furmark laufen lässt, ansonsten die Palit wenn die Lüfter mitmachen.


----------



## r0xa (24. Juli 2015)

Hmm MF will mir einen 30 Euro Nachlass auf die PNY geben, vielleicht versuch ich es mal und berichte :p


----------



## tonikroos1987 (24. Juli 2015)

Gerade Mail vom EVGA Support bekommen der ja bzgl.  des Asic Wertes eine komische Info gibt. Kann da jemand was mit anfangen?
Ansonsten Top Support von EVGA!

Guten Tag Herr xxxx,

die Chips der Classified Karten werden nicht selektier, in der Regel wird auf Grund des Power Managements der Karte auch ein niedrigerer Asic angezeigt als auf normalen Karten. Hatten Sie zum OCen das Power Target angehoben?
Generell ist der OC den Sie auf dieser Karte haben schon eher schmal aber das volle Potential der Karte kann erst abgerufen werden wenn die Voltage für die GPU angehoben wird. Dafür benötigen Sie den Classified OV Controller den Sie im King Pin Forum laden können sowie BIOSe mit höheren Power Targets. Bitte testen Sie dies und lassen uns wissen welche Taktraten Sie mit damit erreichen können. 
Sollte die Karte dann auch unter diesen Umständen nur schlechte OC Werte geben können wir die Karte gerne im Zuge einer RMA austauschen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wegen OC zu tauschen, ist schlicht asozial. Das muss man so drastisch formulieren. Bei mir zuckt schon das Auge, wenn ich hier lese "Ich nehme mir die EVGA für's Wochenende mal mit."
> Funktionsprüfung: Ja und danach hat Schluss zu sein.
> Das wird darin enden, dass die Hersteller oder Nvidia die Möglichkeit zum Auslesen des ASICs schlicht blocken.
> 
> Aber mit dieser Diskussion erreicht man leider niemanden, da jeder auf ein - für sich gemeißeltes - Unikat besteht, das sich am Ende nur um 0,3% von den anderen unterscheidet, trotzdem 10mal umgetauscht werden musste.



Man könnte das auch einfach wie bei AMD machen und nur eine Booststufe anbieten, die von allen Modellen erreicht und gehalten wird, die Fury X ist da ein gutes Beispiel.

Wer über 700 Euro für eine GRAFIKKARTE ausgibt, möchte sich eben auch qualitativ absichern, denn sowas kauft man sich i.d.R. vielleicht alle 12 Monate einmal.

Bei dem Glückspiel hinsichtlich Lüfter, Spulengeräuschen usw. muss man schon praktisch mehrere Karten kaufen. Das Problem ist der Hersteller, nicht der Kunde.

Wenn dann auch noch bis zu 20 % Spiel bei der ASIC ist, kann das schon einige Booststufen bedeuten, die dann echte fps kosten.


----------



## cesium137 (24. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr xxxx,
> 
> die Chips der Classified Karten werden nicht selektier, in der Regel wird auf Grund des Power Managements der Karte auch ein niedrigerer Asic angezeigt als auf normalen Karten.



Quark mit Soße, das Powermanagment kann die PCI-Express Anbindung beeinflussen bzw. die Auslesung derselben mit GPU-Z
Der ASIC ist immer gleich und wird auch nicht "niedriger" angezeigt



Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde es als nächstes auch mit der Asus probieren . Wenn sie denn mal lieferbar ist. Produziert Asus nur in so geringen Mengen oder woran liegt das?


Möglich daß das Bios der finalen Karte noch mal verändert wurde.
Die ersten Tests lieferten sehr widersprüchliche Ergebnisse mit teils auffällig hohen Temperaturen:
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX Review - Graphics Card Temperatures


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Quark mit Soße, das Powermanagment kann die PCI-Express Anbindung beeinflussen bzw. die Auslesung derselben mit GPU-Z
> Der ASIC ist immer gleich und wird auch nicht "niedriger" angezeigt
> 
> 
> ...



Ui 82 Grad wär mir dann auch zu viel.


----------



## CSharper (24. Juli 2015)

Weiss jemand wieso man die Classy nicht mehr findet im EVGA Shop?


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Man könnte das auch einfach wie bei AMD machen und nur eine Booststufe anbieten, die von allen Modellen erreicht und gehalten wird, die Fury X ist da ein gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Wer über 700 Euro für eine GRAFIKKARTE ausgibt, möchte sich eben auch qualitativ absichern, denn sowas kauft man sich i.d.R. vielleicht alle 12 Monate einmal.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Die Investition ist so hoch im Vergleich zum Durchschnittspreis aller gekauften Grafikkarten, dass man kaum/keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte. Bei einem Zimmer im Burj Al Arab wäre ich ebenso pingelig im Vergleich zur Jugendherberge und ich bin der Meinung, dass müssen sich die Hersteller bei den obersten 2% High-End auch gefallen lassen.


----------



## micha30111 (24. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Man könnte das auch einfach wie bei AMD machen und nur eine Booststufe anbieten, die von allen Modellen erreicht und gehalten wird, die Fury X ist da ein gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Wer über 700 Euro für eine GRAFIKKARTE ausgibt, möchte sich eben auch qualitativ absichern, denn sowas kauft man sich i.d.R. vielleicht alle 12 Monate einmal.
> 
> ...


Bei dem Soulenfiepen in der Form gebe ich Euch Recht ( meine G1 hat keines oder ich bin unempfindlich ).

Bei dem ASIC Wert bzw. der OC Möglichkeiten der einzelnen Karten sehe ich die Herausforderung doch eher beim Kunden.

Rattert ein Lüfter ist die Frage klar - Austauch. Ist der ASIC unter 70... Ist das in meinen Augen kein Tauschgrund. Ausser es handelt sich um eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft.

Nur weil eine Karte nicht 1500 MHz Boost stabil hält bei jemandem anderen aber schon darf es sich hierbei nicht um einen Tauschgrund handeln. Nur wenn der Hersteller es garantiert. Und da wird m.E. viel Schindluder seitens der Kunden getrieben. Bestell ich doch gleich mal drei davon...


----------



## Ikarius (24. Juli 2015)

An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?


----------



## cesium137 (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ui 82 Grad wär mir dann auch zu viel.



In jüngeren Tests sah es anders aus:
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix im Test
ASUS GTX 980 Ti STRIX Gaming 6 GB Review | techPowerUp




micha30111 schrieb:


> Nur weil eine Karte nicht 1500 MHz Boost stabil hält bei jemandem anderen aber schon darf es sich hierbei nicht um einen Tauschgrund handeln. Nur wenn der Hersteller es garantiert. Und da wird m.E. viel Schindluder seitens der Kunden getrieben. Bestell ich doch gleich mal drei davon...



Und das wird mit Sicherheit durch Karten wie die EVGA Kingpin noch weiter forciert. Jetzt interessieren sich nämlich auch Leute für diese vermeintlich "wichtige" Eigenschaft denen der ASIC früher völlig schnuppe war bzw. die noch nichtmals von der Existenz wussten.
Ergebnis: Es werden noch mehr Karten retourniert auf der Suche nach einem vermeintlich "wertvollen" Exemplar


----------



## JayR91 (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?



Ca. 1340 Mhz


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Palmdale
> 
> Den Herstellern ist das völlig egal. Ihr schadet damit den Händlern, die solchen Mist dann an alle Kunden über den Preis zurückgeben.
> Außerdem schadet ihr euren Hobby-Kollegen, die ständig das begrabbelte Zeug als neu verkauft bekommen.
> ...



Bitte nicht pauschalisieren. Mir sind ASIC-Werte nebensächlich und meine Ansprüche entsprachen schlicht einer leisen Karte mit anständigen und leisen Lüftern; das sind von den Herstellern auch beworbene Produkteigenschaften, insbesondere bei MSI mit den TwinFrozr Lüftern. Meine ersten beiden MSI Karten wurden jedoch schlampig gefertigt und hatten eigentlich einen Produktionsmangel. Doch um das Verfahren abzukürzen, habe ich die Karten entsprechend zurück gegeben. Und dennoch, es gibt ein Recht auf OC, und zwar genau dann, wenn es der Hersteller auf die Verpackung schreibt. Meine MSI Karten haben diesen Boost nicht halten können.

Das ich eine Karte wegen dem ASIC Wert zurück schicke, ist abwegig. Meine Palit hat 69,2%, doch dieser Wert ist bei sonst akzeptablen Eigenschaften bei Lüfter, Temperatur und OC Boost völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wo pauschalisiere ich? Das war dein Statement zum Thema, das ich aufgegriffen habe?!
> Überleg halt mal, wem du zustimmst. Denn der von dir zitierte Herr spricht eindeutig den ASIC und boost-Stufen an.
> Dein Satz dazu war: "Sehe ich ähnlich..."
> 
> ...



"Bei dem Glückspiel hinsichtlich Lüfter, Spulengeräuschen usw. muss man schon praktisch mehrere Karten kaufen. Das Problem ist der Hersteller, nicht der Kunde."

Diesen Satz überlesen? Ähnlich =! genauso. Ich schicke Schrott zurück, das werfe ich MSI vor.


----------



## JayR91 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub die meisten vergessen das fast jede Karte sich auf 30-40% über den von Nvidia angegeben Takt ocn lässt. Das sind 30-40% OC!


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?



1367-1379MHz


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?[/QUOTE
> 
> Den höchsten Boostet habe ich bei Project Cars gemessen und da waren es 1380.


----------



## GladiusTi (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?



1342.


----------



## Wild Thing (24. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?


1367 MHz


----------



## CSharper (24. Juli 2015)

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel?SID=arkpip615g6v2e8pipu2fc9d70

Der alte Block soll also mit der Classy und der KingPin funktionieren?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel?SID=arkpip615g6v2e8pipu2fc9d70
> 
> Der alte Block soll also mit der Classy und der KingPin funktionieren?



Denke nicht das EVGA das Layout grundlegend geändert hat... wäre ja auch für die eigenen Blocks Kontra produktiv.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

Ergänzend zum Thema ASIC vielleicht noch folgendes:

Es ist ein von Nvidia geschaffenes Problem bei der Fertigung der GPUs und entsprechend Ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit im alltäglichen Betrieb. Es gab und wird immer eine Gruppe von Kunden geben, die das oder die schnellste Karte haben möchten (und dabei alle ihre Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen). Und wenn diese Selektierung nicht vom Hersteller selbst übernommen wird, dann wird besagter kleiner Kundenkreis, dem das wichtig ist, das eben selbst übernehmen. 
Diese Boost Geschichte macht es den Testern wie hier auf Pcgh ebenso von Mal zu Mal schwieriger, da jede Karte sich anders verhält. Wie noch die "schnellste" ermitteln?

Die einzige Lösung, um auch dem letzten Kunden die Wahl des ASIC vor dem Kauf zu geben, wäre es, analog z.B. zu den Netzteilen ein 80+, 85+ etc. als zusätzliches Merkmal zu geben. Eigentlich analog zum Weg von EVGA, die hier schon eine Selektierung gegen Aufpreis vorweg anbieten. Vielleicht blüht uns - wenn Nvidia hier beim Boost noch zusätzliche Implementierungen macht - mit Pascal die MSI GTX 1080 TI Gaming 12G 80+ ...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ergänzend zum Thema ASIC vielleicht noch folgendes:
> 
> Es ist ein von Nvidia geschaffenes Problem bei der Fertigung der GPUs und entsprechend Ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit im alltäglichen Betrieb. Es gab und wird immer eine Gruppe von Kunden geben, die das oder die schnellste Karte haben möchten (und dabei alle ihre Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen). Und wenn diese Selektierung nicht vom Hersteller selbst übernommen wird, dann wird besagter kleiner Kundenkreis, dem das wichtig ist, das eben selbst übernehmen.
> Diese Boost Geschichte macht es den Testern wie hier auf Pcgh ebenso von Mal zu Mal schwieriger, da jede Karte sich anders verhält. Wie noch die "schnellste" ermitteln?
> ...



Fände ich gut weil dann die niedrigen ASICs deutlich günstiger werden könnten. Wenn das ganze eine Explosion nach oben verursacht ist das natürlich ******e. Ich würde mir nur noch billig Chips kaufen


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Fände ich gut weil dann die niedrigen ASICs deutlich günstiger werden könnten. Wenn das ganze eine Explosion nach oben verursacht ist das natürlich ******e. Ich würde mir nur noch billig Chips kaufen



Absolut, der maximale Takt ist vom ASIC wie es aktuell bei der 980Ti aussieht ist überhaupt nicht entscheident.


----------



## Lori78 (24. Juli 2015)

So, meine Asus Strix von alternate ist unterwegs und sollte morgen geliefert werden. Mal sehen wie sich die Karte so schlägt


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade meine GTX980TI "Classy" bei Alternate bezahlt in Vorkasse  Schlimm, die schöne Kohle... Hoffe ich habe eine Weile was von der Classy.

Wir Käufer der Ti`s sind doch jetzt am High End Punkt angelangt, danach kommen doch nur noch die Titanen oder?


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja, wobei man eigentlich sagen kann, dass die 980Ti - trotz weniger shader - eher die Spitze der Nahrungskette ist. Denn was es von der an PCBs und Customkarten gibt, schlägt jeder Titan X mit Zwangsreferenzdesign den Boden aus.



Habe halt die Hoffnung etwas länger, vielleicht 2 Jahre Ruhe zu haben. Hatte mir vor 14 Monaten eine GTX780Ti gekauft und mit der bin ich gut gefahren. Wollte jetzt so ca. zum erscheinen der 980Ti zuschlagen und noch etwas länger Power satt zu haben.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe halt die Hoffnung etwas länger, vielleicht 2 Jahre Ruhe zu haben. Hatte mir vor 14 Monaten eine GTX780Ti gekauft und mit der bin ich gut gefahren. Wollte jetzt so ca. zum erscheinen der 980Ti zuschlagen und noch etwas länger Power satt zu haben.



Kommt drauf an, wenn Pascal rockt, spricht nix gegen nen Upgrade


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Für wann ist Pascal angekündigt?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (24. Juli 2015)

Och die Karte hat genug Dampf darum mach ich mir wenig sorgen, vorallem wenn später die 2 kommt


----------



## Lori78 (24. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Für wann ist Pascal angekündigt?



Ab Mitte 2016


----------



## noomilicios (24. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut, der maximale Takt ist vom ASIC wie es aktuell bei der 980Ti aussieht überhaupt nicht entscheident.


Kann ich bestätigen, meine G1 hatte nen 78er asic und meine classi hat nen 66er asic,  Unterschied beim boost out of the box 30 mhz (1410 zu 1380). Und meine Classi geht ohne Probleme über 1500 mhz (1530 wenn ich mich recht erinnere) ohne zusätzliche Spannung.


----------



## CSharper (24. Juli 2015)

Ja für Nutzer die nicht selber Hand anlegen,sonst stimmt diese Aussage


----------



## defPlaya (24. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ab Mitte 2016



Eins habe ich seit der 980Ti gelernt. Ich werde nicht mehr zum Release kaufen. Erstens zu teuer zweitens sind die Karten nicht ganz fertig (Bios update) usw. Mit der Ti kann man definitiv etwas länger warten da sehr schnell und genug VRAM. Sinnvoll ist es zu warten bis die Lager gefüllt sind und dann zu kaufen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2015)

Da sich scheinbar niemand an Hinweisen der Moderation stört, wurden hier heute 22 Beiträge entsorgt, die sich der Diskussion um Probleme mit Shop XY bedienten. Wer es weiter auf die Spitze treiben möchte, der riskiert ab jetzt Karten oder Strafpunkte. Einen dritten gutgemeinten Hinweis spare ich mir.


----------



## noomilicios (24. Juli 2015)

Am besten gleich auf die großen Pascal chips warten, sonst kommt nen paar monate nach dem Kauf ne deutlich schnellere Karte mit dem kürzel ti hinter der zahl raus


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade eine manuelle Lüfterkurve für die ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme angelegt und die Lüfter spacken immer noch herum. Bei 70% Drehzahl bricht die Drehzahl alle 3 - 4 Sekunden hörbar und messbar kurz ein, dann drehen die wieder hoch und es geht von vorne los.

In der Lüfterkurve ist so etwas nicht eingestellt und auch die Temperatur sinkt nicht so stark, als das die linear ansteigende Lüfterkurve in der Form reagieren müsste.

Langsam bin ich ein bisschen ratlos, ob ein BIOS-Update bei der Karte noch was bringt, sollte der Zotac Support Wort halten und tatsächlich in ca. 2 Wochen so etwas auf Anfrage nachliefern.

Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## SimRacer925 (24. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine manuelle Lüfterkurve für die ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme angelegt und die Lüfter spacken immer noch herum. Bei 70% Drehzahl bricht die Drehzahl alle 3 - 4 Sekunden hörbar und messbar kurz ein, dann drehen die wieder hoch und es geht von vorne los.
> 
> In der Lüfterkurve ist so etwas nicht eingestellt und auch die Temperatur sinkt nicht so stark, als das die linear ansteigende Lüfterkurve in der Form reagieren müsste.
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir mal in weniger als 2 Wochen, sonst kannst vom Vertrag nicht mehr zurücktreten..


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal in weniger als 2 Wochen, sonst kannst vom Vertrag nicht mehr zurücktreten..



So lange werde ich natürlich nicht warten.

Ich finde mich gerade schon so langsam mit dem Gedanken ab, dass die vierte Karte wohl auch reklamiert wird. Ja, richtig gelesen. Aber ich hab' ja auch Langeweile.... *grmbl*

Wie ist Deine Classified? Wo haste die gekauft?


----------



## SimRacer925 (24. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> So lange werde ich natürlich nicht warten.
> 
> Ich finde mich gerade schon so langsam mit dem Gedanken ab, dass die vierte Karte wohl auch reklamiert wird. Ja, richtig gelesen. Aber ich hab' ja auch Langeweile.... *grmbl*
> 
> Wie ist Deine Classified? Wo haste die gekauft?



Direkt bei EVGA gekauft. Bis heute Mittag war ich auch voll zufrieden nur seitdem ich heute abend nochmal paar Minuten Heaven laufen lassen habe, aktuell doch sehr sauer... Irgendwie schmiert mir Heaven immer nach ca. 30 Minuten ab, Drivercrash. EGal mit welchem Takt, selbst ohne OC... :/


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man den Schwachsinn sehr gut erkennen: Die Drehzahl ist bei 80% im Desktopbetrieb gefixt, die Spitzen sprechen für sich, die markierten Dellen zeigen die Einbrüche (sieht aufgrund der Skalierung nicht so heftig aus, ist aber deutlich hörbar).


----------



## DummBazz (24. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Direkt bei EVGA gekauft. Bis heute Mittag war ich auch voll zufrieden nur seitdem ich heute abend nochmal paar Minuten Heaven laufen lassen habe, aktuell doch sehr sauer... Irgendwie schmiert mir Heaven immer nach ca. 30 Minuten ab, Drivercrash. EGal mit welchem Takt, selbst ohne OC... :/


versuch mal´n anderen treiber
https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/33/geforce-drivers/

GeForce 353.51 driver download

ich hatte auch probleme mit dem 353.30 und 38


----------



## SimRacer925 (24. Juli 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> versuch mal´n anderen treiber
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/board/33/geforce-drivers/
> 
> GeForce 353.51 driver download
> ...



Mhm, der 38er ist aber eigentlich schon der für die TDR's dachte ich?!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe atm den .38 drauf noch keine Probleme zu vermelden aber die Nvidia Treiber sind in letzter Zeit nicht besonders stabil  

@Mysterion

Das Verhalten der Zotac ist was das angeht wirklich seltsam... Ich störe mich nicht daran aber es wäre schön wenn sich Zotac dem annimmt.

Irgendwie sind alles 980Ti Karten mehr oder weniger vermurkst... wie kann das bitte sein ?

Edit: Zotac scheint ein neues Bios für die Karte zu haben.


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich habe atm den .38 drauf noch keine Probleme zu vermelden aber die Nvidia Treiber sind in letzter Zeit nicht besonders stabil
> 
> @Mysterion
> 
> ...



Naja, mir geht's schon ziemlich auf den Sack.

Alte Spiele in 4K sind kein Problem, da bleibt das PT bei max. 80 % und die Lüfter drehen leise und gleichmäßig vor sich hin.

Zocke ich aber etwas aktuelles und die Karte läuft bei 95 % PT+ geht das Geleiere los.

Wo gibt's das BIOS-Update?


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (24. Juli 2015)

@ Mysterion

Hast du Spulenfiepen bei deiner AMP Extreme? Das mit der Lüftersteuerung hab ich übrigens auch :/


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> @ Mysterion
> 
> Hast du Spulenfiepen bei deiner AMP Extreme? Das mit der Lüftersteuerung hab ich übrigens auch :/



Ne, Spulenfiepen hab' ich nicht.

@ Blizzard_Mamba

Wo gibt's denn jetzt das BIOS?


----------



## JayR91 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab atm den Beta Treiber und hatte noch null Probleme, der alte lief auch ohne Probleme außer wo ich mit dem OC übertrieben habe. Ich wunder mich das ihr solche Probleme habt.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, so teure Karte und so gut wie jeder hier musste seine Karte teilweise mehr als 1 mal zurück schicken.
Hinzu kommt die oben genannte Treiberquali und wenn wir noch weiter ausholen und die 970 3,5GB VRAM Geschichte und Spulenfiep Problem hinzuziehen, bekleckert sich Nvidia echt nicht mit Ruhm.


----------



## JayR91 (25. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so teure Karte und so gut wie jeder hier musste seine Karte teilweise mehr als 1 mal zurück schicken.
> Hinzu kommt die oben genannte Treiberquali und wenn wir noch weiter ausholen und die 970 3,5GB VRAM Geschichte und Spulenfiep Problem hinzuziehen, bekleckert sich Nvidia echt nicht mit Ruhm.


Dann hab ich echt mehr als Glück, meine erste war gut und bleibt kühl/leise.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so teure Karte und so gut wie jeder hier musste seine Karte teilweise mehr als 1 mal zurück schicken.


Bei dem Preis erwartet man auch mehr und guckt/hört auch genauer hin.
Da fallen einem halt auch Dinge auf, die man sonst nicht so wahrnimmt.
Als Alternative wäre da nur die Fury X, aber wirklich überzeugen kann die auch nicht.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2015)

Genau es gibt keine Alternative in dem Preisbereich, trotzdem ist es nicht schön.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Fände ich gut weil dann die niedrigen ASICs deutlich günstiger werden könnten. Wenn das ganze eine Explosion nach oben verursacht ist das natürlich ******e. Ich würde mir nur noch billig Chips kaufen



Ne du siehst das falsch, die besseren Chips würden nur noch teurer werden als jetzt ohnehin schon!



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Tjaja, aber was wäre die Alternative? Eine 4GB Karte zum selben Preis, deren Übertaktbarkeit Träume erfüllt () und die Version mit der nicht fiepende (Schrott-) Pumpe noch immer nicht im Handel angekommen ist (laut den Leuten auf CB, die die ganze Zeit drauf warten).
> Wie man es macht, man kauft das Falsche.



Da wünscht man sich doch glatt 3dfx wieder!


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Glaubt ihr mein BeQuiet! Straight Power mit 500 Watt handelt die Classy fürs erste mit dem Rest des System (noch non OC)


----------



## HawkGT (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn es das E9 580W, wie in deinem Profil, ist, ja.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja genau das ist es. Als ich es damals gebraucht gekauft hab wollte ich was gebrauchtes (günstig) solides. Da dachte ich noch nicht wieder an Power ohne Ende.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ne du siehst das falsch, die besseren Chips würden nur noch teurer werden als jetzt ohnehin schon!



Den Smile und was ich geschrieben habe verstehst du, oder ? 

@orca113
Das E9 sollte das machen


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Moin, danke für eure Posts. Es ist das E9 werde mir dann später bei Bedarf mal ein neues NT gönnen. Bin gespannt wann meine Classy kommt


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Moin, danke für eure Posts. Es ist das E9 werde mir dann später bei Bedarf mal ein neues NT gönnen. Bin gespannt wann meine Classy kommt



Gib der dann einfach nicht zu hart die Sporen und alles ist gut, wenn du dann ein besseres NT hast kannst du feuer drauf geben wie du lustig bist


----------



## Huggy2Bear (25. Juli 2015)

ich kann mich nicht enscheiden welche  ich bestellen soll gigabyte oder evga


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

Evga = bester Service, Garantie bei Kühlertausch, Bios Mods und OC.
Gigabyte = Hammer OC - Potential oft 1500 MHz stable uns ich für sie sieht stylischer aus


----------



## Huggy2Bear (25. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schnelle antwort 
Wie sieht es denn leistungs mäßig aus viel unterschied ist da nicht  oder?


----------



## chischko (25. Juli 2015)

Huggy2Bear schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht enscheiden welche  ich bestellen soll gigabyte oder evga



Was schließt die Zotac Extreme aus?


----------



## Nathor78 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, gegen die Zotac könnte das Problem mit den Lüftern sprechen.

Was ist mit der Asus Strix, die hat auch sehr gute Werte von Haus aus. Ich bin auch noch in der Entscheidungsfindung, welche 980ti ich in meinen neuen PC nehme.


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

Meine Asus Strix von alternate kam heute an, werde sie gleich mal einbauen und testen.
Die Verpackung ist jedenfalls schon mal ziemlich gut, doppelt, dreifach, fünffach verpackt


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich bekomme heute auch meine Classified (Nr. 2). Hoffentlich ist die jetzt ok. Ich hab wirklich keine Lust mehr.
> Paketbote ist unterwegs.



Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn EGVA sogar nen niedrigen Asic bei ihren superclocked Modellen als RMA annimmt, ......
meine Karte mit Asic 69,5 umtauschen? Macht keine Geräusche, Boost bis 1504MHz ... glaube da will man nicht tauschen, oder doch?


----------



## Mysterion (25. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wenn EGVA sogar nen niedrigen Asic bei ihren superclocked Modellen als RMA annimmt, ......
> meine Karte mit Asic 69,5 umtauschen? Macht keine Geräusche, Boost bis 1504MHz ... glaube da will man nicht tauschen, oder doch?



Boost ab Werk oder hast Du nachgeholfen?


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Meine Asus Strix von alternate kam heute an, werde sie gleich mal einbauen und testen.
> Die Verpackung ist jedenfalls schon mal ziemlich gut, doppelt, dreifach, fünffach verpackt



ASIC ??


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Boost ab Werk oder hast Du nachgeholfen?


Ab Werk ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich

Gruß


----------



## SimRacer925 (25. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wenn EGVA sogar nen niedrigen Asic bei ihren superclocked Modellen als RMA annimmt, ......
> meine Karte mit Asic 69,5 umtauschen? Macht keine Geräusche, Boost bis 1504MHz ... glaube da will man nicht tauschen, oder doch?



1504 stable? ich komm momentan nichtmal über 1468 stable..


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Boost ab Werk oder hast Du nachgeholfen?



er hat nach nachgeholfen bei einem ASIC von 69 boostet die Karte mit 202MHz über Standardtakt von 1102 bei seiner Karte ergibt es einen max Boost von 1304MHz und kein MHz mehr


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

Die Karte hat einen ASIC von 68,4%. Meine Inno X3 damals 73,3%. Boostet in Werkseinstellungen konstant auf 1.366 MHz.

Benchmark in Heaven FHD alles max settings 95,8 FPS. Also paar frames mehr als die Inno X3.
Bis jetzt kein Fiepen oder sonstiges. Temp im idle 38°C, unter Last 76°C.

Edit: non oc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Die Karte hat einen ASIC von 68,4%. Meine Inno X3 damals 73,3%. Boostet in Werkseinstellungen konstant auf 1.366 MHz.
> 
> Benchmark in Heaven FHD alles max settings 95,8 FPS. Also paar frames mehr als die Inno X3.
> Bis jetzt kein Fiepen oder sonstiges. Temp im idle 38°C, unter Last 76°C.
> ...



1190 MHz Grundtakt + 189MHz Boost bei 68,4% ASIC = 1379MHz max Boost non OC  bei deinen max Boost wäre eher ein ASIC von 64.8% = 1190MHz + 177 MHz Boost = 1367MHz max Boost


----------



## Mysterion (25. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> 1504 stable? ich komm momentan nichtmal über 1468 stable..



Gibst Du denn ein bisschen mehr Spannung drauf?


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> 1190 MHz Grundtakt + 189MHz Boost bei 68,4% ASIC = 1379MHz max Boost non OC  bei deinen max Boost wäre eher ein ASIC von 64.8% = 1190MHz + 177 MHz Boost = 1367MHz max Boost



Die max Anzeige sagt 1.380 MHz, aber läuft trotzdem nur mit konstanten 1.366 MHz


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Die max Anzeige sagt 1.380 MHz, aber läuft trotzdem nur mit konstanten 1.366 MHz



OK sie läuft ins PT oder TT und hält deswegen den Takt nicht dann ist es klar. Was kommt raus wenn du den OC Mod der Strix aktivierst bei einem Grundtakt von 1216MHz?


----------



## Mysterion (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Die max Anzeige sagt 1.380 MHz, aber läuft trotzdem nur mit konstanten 1.366 MHz



Ist total normal, der GTX 980 Ti Chip senkt den Takt um eine Stufe, wenn die Temperatur über 65°C steigt.


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> OK sie läuft ins PT oder TT und hält deswegen den Takt nicht dann ist es klar. Was kommt raus wenn du den OC Mod der Strix aktivierst bei einem Grundtakt von 1216MHz?



Das Ergebnis mit one-click




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Afterburner bin ich derweil bei 1.480 MHz angekommen. Ob stable muss ich noch testen.


----------



## SlapJack (25. Juli 2015)

Sooo gestern kamm auch endlich meine neue 980ti an. Die G1 Gaming.

Erstmal war ich etwas überrascht, denn das ding ist ebenfalls Rießig!. Musste etwas platz im Gehäuse Schaffen aber mit ner Flex geht da ja viel 

Danach habe ich mich mal etwas ans Benchmarken und Übertakten gemacht.

Der ASCI Wert ist glaub ich ganz okay 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab danach versucht die Werte in etwa so Einzustellen wieder Snowhack, da es bei ihm ja auch mit Niedrigerem ASCI ohne Probleme so geklappt hat.  Leider gab es dabei ein paar mal Anzeigetreiber fehler und Grafikfehler weshalb ich alles etwas runter gefahren habe. 

Stabil klappte es dann mit folgenden Einstellungen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss zugeben das ich die Temperaturen noch ziemlich hoch finde. Ich hatte eigentlich eher mit maximal 75° rum gerechnet, zumal ich die Lüfterdrezahl bei 70° hatte aber das gute Stück wird leider trotzdem ordentlich warm. Ich werde im laufe des Tages nun noch mal ein paar Games ausprobieren. Mal schauen wie sie sich da so verhält. 

(Systemauflösung ist übrigens 4k falls sich wer wundert). Aber im Moment bin ich soweit ziemlich zufrieden mit der Karte. Wenn nun in Games das ganze noch entsprechend klappt bleibt die Karte. 

P.s. trotz des Angekündigten leichten Spulenfiepens habe ich davon bisher noch nichts gehört. Ich hoffe das wird so bleiben


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus slapjack. Die kleine Steigerung von der GTX 480 macht sicher fun^^
Relativ warm wird sie jedoch in der Tat, wie schauts denn aus mit der Gehäusebelüftung und welches Gehäuse haste eigentlich?


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Sooo gestern kamm auch endlich meine neue 980ti an. Die G1 Gaming.
> 
> Erstmal war ich etwas überrascht, denn das ding ist ebenfalls Rießig!. Musste etwas platz im Gehäuse Schaffen aber mit ner Flex geht da ja viel
> 
> ...



Gib man der CPU mehr VCore der PCIe Controller der CPU geht auf 8x runter oder nimmt wenn  es ein 1150er Brett ist die Zusatzkarten aus den anderen PCIe Slot


----------



## GrEmLiNg (25. Juli 2015)

Mein Asic wert liegt bei 69 % aber ka, ich übertakte die ja eh nicht.


----------



## Taonris (25. Juli 2015)

Meine Palit wurde in den letzten Tagen auch ausführlich getestet und ich bin super zufrieden mit der Karte. Das Rattern ist komplett weg und war nur die erste Stunde hörbar in der ich die Karte in Betrieb hatte danach trat es nicht mehr auf. Fieben hatte ich bisher nur in Watch Dogs bei 500 FPS im Menü. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve und auf 1450 MHz übertaktet ist die Karte auch sehr leise und war bei mir nie über 73 Grad warm. Ich kann die Karte nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Mysterion (25. Juli 2015)

Hier nochmal eine Messung der Lüfterdrehzahl von der Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme mit angepasster Skalierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Abfrageintervall beträgt 100 ms. Sehr gut zu sehen und hören sind die Einbrüche trotz gefixter Drehzahl von 85 %. Das Lüfterverhalten entspricht dem bei Vollauslastung der Karte, d.h. PT 95 - 100 %. Die Spitzen fallen akustisch nicht auf, können also auch Auslesefehler sein.

Der Zotac Support ist darüber informiert. Es scheint ein neues BIOS zu geben, dass aber bisher nicht offiziell auf der Homepage erhältlich ist.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juli 2015)

Meine Inno3D hat mit dem Afterburner auch rumgesponnen, da hatten die Lüfter auch alle paar Minuten kurze Aussetzer.
Mit dem EVGA Precision gabs bei keine Probleme, probier das mal.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Meine Inno3D hat mit dem Afterburner auch rumgesponnen, da hatten die Lüfter auch alle paar Minuten kurze Aussetzer.
> Mit dem EVGA Precision gabs bei keine Probleme, probier das mal.



Das Klappt bei mir


----------



## mac_ol (25. Juli 2015)

Nach gut zwei Wochen hier mal mein Bericht zur_ *980 Ti Palit Super Jetstream*_.
Neuware von Fortknox nach Austausch von defekter Asus Matrix 780 Ti (Hat drei Monate gehalten...)
ASIC 69,4 / Stockboost 1342 MHz

*Kein *Lüfterrattern und auch sonst nix krumm.

Aktuelle Werte im Afterburner: +0 Voltage, Power Limit 110, Core Clock +128, Memory Clock +200
OC-Stable 1470 MHz in BF4 / Crysis 3 / GTA V 
Anno 2070 geht runter auf 1405 MHz

Temperaturen je nach Lüfterkurve (max. 68%) und Raumtemperatur(max. 32°C ) 65°C - 72°C

Allerdings fiept die Karte ab ca. 150 fps leicht, mit Kopfhörern hör ich da dann aber nix mehr von.

Bestes Ergebnis in Firestrike (Graphics Score: 20511)

_Fazit:_ Genial leise und kühle Grafikkarte die in 2560x1440 eigtl. schon zuviel Power hat...


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

Habe nun ein paar Mal Firestrike durchlaufen lassen, die Karte boostet nun mit 1.472 MHz.
Ich höre kein Fiepen, kein Klackern, alles schön leise .Ob noch mehr geht ist mir relativ egal.  Ich werde die Tage mal BF4 und Witcher zocken, wenn alles dabei bleibt wird sie behalten


----------



## Mysterion (25. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Meine Inno3D hat mit dem Afterburner auch rumgesponnen, da hatten die Lüfter auch alle paar Minuten kurze Aussetzer.
> Mit dem EVGA Precision gabs bei keine Probleme, probier das mal.



Die Aussetzer gibt's auch ohne jegliches Monitoring-Tool.


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Habe nun ein paar Mal Firestrike durchlaufen lassen, die Karte boostet nun mit 1.472 MHz.
> Ich höre kein Fiepen, kein Klackern, alles schön leise .Ob noch mehr geht ist mir relativ egal.  Ich werde die Tage mal BF4 und Witcher zocken, wenn alles dabei bleibt wird sie behalten



Warum hast du deine Inno 3D mit dem guten ASIC abgegeben das schien mir die bessere Karte wäre stab auf 1540 gerannt.

Bei Taktraten von 50MHz über Stock max Boost nicht die Boosttable anpassen vergessen sonst gibt es Ruckler oder die Karte schmiert ab, am besten um die 1500+ gleich einen fixen Takt flashen alles andere funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Warum hast du deine Inno 3D mit dem guten ASIC abgegeben das schien mir die bessere Karte wäre stab auf 1540 gerannt.



Nana lass die Kirche mal im Dorf meine Palit hatte auch nen 80er ASIC und bei 1470 War einfach absolut Schluss, da ging nichts mehr.


----------



## pascha953 (25. Juli 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> An dir MSI-Besitzer: Auf wieviel boostet eure Karte out of the box?



1354 - 1367 Mhz 

Max 72 °C


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nana lass die Kirche mal im Dorf meine Palit hatte auch nen 80er ASIC und bei 1470 War einfach absolut Schluss, da ging nichts mehr.



what 80er ASIC  ähm brauchst du die Karte noch es geht ja eh nicht viel  ich kauf sie Dir ab.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Warum hast du deine Inno 3D mit dem guten ASIC abgegeben das schien mir die bessere Karte wäre stab auf 1540 gerannt.
> 
> Bei Taktraten von 50MHz über Stock max Boost nicht die Boosttable anpassen vergessen sonst gibt es Ruckler oder die Karte schmiert ab, am besten um die 1500+ gleich einen fixen Takt flashen alles andere funktioniert nicht.



Gut, habe ich nicht gemacht.

Und all das um 5-7% Leistung raus zu holen 

@PCTom die ist bei MF da der hintere Lüfter klackerte... Und man die nicht wie bei anderen Herstellen dämmen kann...


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Gut, habe ich nicht gemacht.
> 
> Und all das um 5-7% Leistung raus zu holen
> 
> @PCTom die ist bei MF da der hintere Lüfter klackerte... Und man die nicht wie bei anderen Herstellen dämmen kann...



hast du die Palit noch


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> hast du die Palit noch



Wie gesagt nein. Die Palit ging dank Klackern zurück, wollte das erst reparieren aber bei denen geht das nicht gut.
Das Teil ist übrigens mit jeglicher Spannungserhöhung krepiert. Egal welcher Takt, egal welches PT minimal mehr Spannung und es gab Artefakte.


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Warum hast du deine Inno 3D mit dem guten ASIC abgegeben das schien mir die bessere Karte wäre stab auf 1540 gerannt.
> 
> Bei Taktraten von 50MHz über Stock max Boost nicht die Boosttable anpassen vergessen sonst gibt es Ruckler oder die Karte schmiert ab, am besten um die 1500+ gleich einen fixen Takt flashen alles andere funktioniert nicht.



Weil mir die SpaWas und die Backplate einfach zu heiß wurden mit der Zeit. Und da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele wegen SLI war mir das mit der Inno X3 zu unsicher.


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Weil mir die SpaWas und die Backplate einfach zu heiß wurden mit der Zeit. Und da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele wegen SLI war mir das mit der Inno X3 zu unsicher.



OK ich geh immer von mir aus ich verbau immer gleich andere Kühler  das mit den Spawas der X3 stimmt.

Ich selber besitze eine Inno 3D Rev @NZXT Kraken + H55 24/7 Taktraten und Boosttable der Strix + 3700MHz VRam + 350W PT bei 72% ASIC macht 1392MHz GPU und 3700MHz VRam dauerhaft zum Benchen 1500MHz+ GPU 4050 VRam


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> OK ich geh immer von mir aus ich verbau immer gleich andere Kühler  das mit den Spawas der X3 stimmt.



Die sind nichtmal das schlimmste, das PCB der Karte ging selbst ohne torture auf 105,X°C  (genauer wert vergessen) bei meiner... Die Spawas hatten angenehme 101,4°C  am Kühlkörper.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die sind nichtmal das schlimmste, das PCB der Karte ging selbst ohne torture auf 105,X°C  (genauer wert vergessen) bei meiner... Die Spawas hatten angenehme 101,4°C  am Kühlkörper.



Das klingt ungesund... Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das klingt ungesund... Oder irre ich mich?



Ich halte das für ungesund. Gerade die PCB temp ist imho schelcht. Die Spawas grillen zwar aber das halten die noch aus.


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die sind nichtmal das schlimmste, das PCB der Karte ging selbst ohne torture auf 105,X°C  (genauer wert vergessen) bei meiner... Die Spawas hatten angenehme 101,4°C  am Kühlkörper.



Ich hatte glaub 15-20°C weniger, aber wohl dank der ganzen Lüfter in meinem Case. Mit einer zweiten Karte hätte ich dann Chicken Wings zwischen den beiden Karten brutzeln können


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte glaub 15-20°C weniger, aber wohl dank der ganzen Lüfter in meinem Case. Mit einer zweiten Karte hätte ich dann Chicken Wings zwischen den beiden Karten brutzeln können



Ja mit starker Lüfterkurve habe ich das auch in den Griff bekommen aber das ist nicht der Sinn so einer Karte und dann hatte ich Lüfter rattern...


----------



## SlapJack (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Gib man der CPU mehr VCore der PCIe Controller der CPU geht auf 8x runter oder nimmt wenn  es ein 1150er Brett ist die Zusatzkarten aus den anderen PCIe Slot



Nanu woran hast du den das so schnell erkannt?  Hatte tatsächlich die Physix Karte im falschen Slot. Danke . Hab die VCore mal noch etwas hochgedreht und werds nacher nochmal Ausprobieren was es bringt. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus slapjack. Die kleine Steigerung von der GTX 480 macht sicher fun^^
> Relativ warm wird sie jedoch in der Tat, wie schauts denn aus mit der Gehäusebelüftung und welches Gehäuse haste eigentlich?



Naja ich hatte ja vorher ne 970er, die 480er war nur ne Zwischenlösung aber es ist auf jedenfall ein geiles Upgrade! Danke

Als Gehäuse habe ich ein CM 690II Advanced. Darin ist 1x 140er Vorne und 1x 140er in der Seitenwand für Frischluftzufuhr und 2x 140 Oben sowie 1x 120 Hinten zur Warmluftabfuhr. Alles Bequiet Silentwings 2

Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Gehäuselüfter sogar extra etwas höher drehen lassen :/ Evtl muss ich doch den Festplattenrahmen noch rausbauen und meine Festplatten oben in den 5,25" Schacht bauen. 

Mal noch ne Frage zu Afterburner, das benutzten hier ja fast alle. Irgendwie mag das meine neue Karte nicht richtig. Beim Monitoring wird komischer weise die Lüfter RPM nicht erkannt und die Eingestellte Lüfterkurve wird irgendwie auch nur nach nem Neustart übernommen. Habt ihr das Problem auch? Gibt evtl. ein anderes Programm was da besser Funktioniert. Ich mag Afterburner zwar aber wenns net richtig tut bringts irgendwie auch nichts.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juli 2015)

Kabelmanagment ist auch nicht deine Stärke wie  
Muss man ja Angst haben das die Karte nicht hoch genug Boostet in deinem System


----------



## Lori78 (25. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ja mit starker Lüfterkurve habe ich das auch in den Griff bekommen aber das ist nicht der Sinn so einer Karte und dann hatte ich Lüfter rattern...



Deswegen ging die Inno X3 ja auch zurück.

Edit:

@SlapJack

Das mit den Lanes hat er aus deinem Screenshot von GPU-Z


----------



## SimRacer925 (25. Juli 2015)

Kann mir eigentlich einer erklären, wieso der "Baumtest" in Anno 2070 so EXTREM Stromhungrig ist?
Ist der einzige Test/einziges Spiel was ins PT rennt bei 100% = 450W. 
Was ist denn an Bäumen so anspruchsvoll? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlapJack (25. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Kabelmanagment ist auch nicht deine Stärke wie
> Muss man ja Angst haben das die Karte nicht hoch genug Boostet in deinem System



Wieso habe ich kein kabelmanagement Oo? Mach mich mal nicht schwach. Alle Leitungen gehen vom NET erstmal direkt auf die Rückseite und nur da raus wo ich sie brauche. Wie soll ich denn die Leitungen nocch besser wegbekommen? Ich meine die Leitungen die die Graka mit Saft versorgen sehen leider ******* aus so wie se sind, aber da ich an jeder leitung nur 1x 8 und 1x 6 Pin hab gings leider nicht anderst. 

Aber wenn du Tips hast bin ich für Verbesserungen immer offen. Es sollten zumindest alle Leitungen so sein, dass sie nur ganz hinten an der Wand sind oder eben dahinter so das sie dem Airflow nicht im wege stehen.


Edit: 
Eben nochmal n Heaven Benchmark gemacht. Die Karte war diesesmal am Anfang noch bei 35° rum und ging diesesmal auf 75° hoch. Durch die Dynamische Lüfterkurve, drehten dann die Lüfter schneller was ja passt. Nur nach dem Benchmark als die Karte wieder runtergekühlt wurde, werden die Lüfte nicht langsamer obowhl sie bei unter 45° auf 0 Eingestellt sind. Klappt weder mit Afterburner noch mit OC Guru von Gigabyte. Außerdem erkennt komischerweise auch der OC Guru die Lüfterdrehzahl der Grafikkarte nicht... Das find ich leider gar nicht toll....
Nach nem Windows Neustart ist sie wieder ruhig. Hat jemand ne Idee woher das kommt bzw. wie ich das ändern kann?


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Nanu woran hast du den das so schnell erkannt?  Hatte tatsächlich die Physix Karte im falschen Slot. Danke . Hab die VCore mal noch etwas hochgedreht und werds nacher nochmal Ausprobieren was es bringt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dein GPUz Screen da wurde PCIe 3.0 x8 angezeigt


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich einer erklären, wieso der "Baumtest" in Anno 2070 so EXTREM Stromhungrig ist?
> Ist der einzige Test/einziges Spiel was ins PT rennt bei 100% = 450W.
> Was ist denn an Bäumen so anspruchsvoll?
> 
> ...



450W wenn das stimmt hoffe ich du hast die Spawas unter Wasser ansonsten wird es ein kurzes Vergnügen.

schon wieder Doppelpost sry


----------



## SimRacer925 (25. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> 450W wenn das stimmt hoffe ich du hast die Spawas unter Wasser ansonsten wird es ein kurzes Vergnügen.
> 
> schon wieder Doppelpost sry



Die 450 zieht sie ja nur beim Baumtest.. Ansonsten geht sie nicht über 80 Prozent (360W)

Btw hat das Stock LN2 BIOS ein PT von 142 Prozent, was 425 W entspricht. Denke da sind 25 W mehr jetzt nicht so wild..


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. Juli 2015)

Hm, also meine normale EVGA 980TI hat einen ASIC von 67% und läuft ohne Spannungserhöhung problemlos auf 1.490/1.800. 
Sie ist eben wassergekühlt und das Powertarget habe ich massiv erhöht, damit der Boost konstant gehalten wird. Spannung wurde nicht erhöht, da bin ich (leider) kein Fan davon.

Wenn ich aber auf 1.500/1.800 gehe, dann stürzt der Grafikkartentreiber ab und ich lande wieder am Desktop.


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich kein kabelmanagement Oo? Mach mich mal nicht schwach. Alle Leitungen gehen vom NET erstmal direkt auf die Rückseite und nur da raus wo ich sie brauche. Wie soll ich denn die Leitungen nocch besser wegbekommen? Ich meine die Leitungen die die Graka mit Saft versorgen sehen leider ******* aus so wie se sind, aber da ich an jeder leitung nur 1x 8 und 1x 6 Pin hab gings leider nicht anderst.
> 
> Aber wenn du Tips hast bin ich für Verbesserungen immer offen. Es sollten zumindest alle Leitungen so sein, dass sie nur ganz hinten an der Wand sind oder eben dahinter so das sie dem Airflow nicht im wege stehen.
> 
> ...



So sieht das Kabelmanagement bei mir aus! Ich würde bei dir in der Tat den Käfig ausbauen und versuchen, die Kabel noch besser zu verstehen. Dadruch kannst du sicherlich was an der Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich glaube die G1 braucht einen sehr guten Airflow. Ähnlich wie bei der Inno 3D X3.
 Edit 2: Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. Nie wieder ein Samsung S5, S6, S7 Handy.


----------



## Snowhack (25. Juli 2015)

Ihr hab alle so süße kleine CPU Lüfter drauf


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

Muhahah meine CPU wird nicht über 65c warm. Normalerweise reicht der Mugen noch. Aber werde wohl der Optikhalber auf das Corsair  H 110i GTX umsteigen. Aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Be Quiets Dark Pro 3 soll nur ein großer schwarzer halbwegs gutaussehender Klotz sein aber von der Kühlleistungen so lala.
Naja soweit zum OT. Aber denke mir einer AiO Lösung kann ich vielleicht 1-2c bei meiner Palit einsparen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juli 2015)

Was bringen dir die 1-2 Grad dann ?


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Was bringen dir die 1-2 Grad dann ?



Haben oder nicht haben


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> So sieht das Kabelmanagement bei mir aus! Ich würde bei dir in der Tat den Käfig ausbauen und versuchen, die Kabel noch besser zu verstehen. Dadruch kannst du sicherlich was an der Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kabelmanagement ist schon was feines.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement ist schon was feines.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht mega nice aus. Aber deine X3 ist nicht wirkliche gerade am Ende oder?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Meinst du die Lüfterabdeckung?
Mich nerven trotzdem noch ein paar Kabel, da muss nicht noch mal ran.


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Lüfterabdeckung?
> Mich nerven trotzdem noch ein paar Kabel, da muss nicht noch mal ran.



Ach komm ich will dir nicht irgendwas in den Kopf setzten.  hautsache du bist zufrieden. Dein Netzteil hast du ausgelagert oder?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Ne ne, kannst ruhig sagen, bin immer für Vorschläge offen.
Das Netzteil sitzt einzeln auf der anderen Seite im Cube.
Da ist aber noch nicht aufgeräumt, da komme ich erst morgen zu.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2015)

Freut mich wirklich zu hören Moon_Knight du bist einer von denen die es am meisten verdient haben


----------



## SlapJack (26. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> So sieht das Kabelmanagement bei mir aus! Ich würde bei dir in der Tat den Käfig ausbauen und versuchen, die Kabel noch besser zu verstehen. Dadruch kannst du sicherlich was an der Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht erkannt wurde und etliche Treiber neuinstallationen auch nichts Halfen,  hab ich die Grafikkarte mal nochmal ausgebaut, alle Anschlüsse der Lüfter Überprüft und auch alle Kontaktpins für den PCI Stecker nochmals angeschaut und dabei das Kabelmanagement nochmals etwas Optimiert. 

Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wird nun die Drehzahl erkannt so das die Lüftersteuerung sauber Arbeiten kann 

Ich hab nochmal versucht am OC zu drehen, aber egal ob ich Corevoltage oder die MHZ Zahl hochdrehe oder beides oder nur ram, es kommt immer weider zu Abstürzen des Treibers... Schade eigentlich aber ist halt so, trotzdem ist die Leistung super. 

Hier mal das Aktuelle Ergebniss: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt Trotz allem. Stabil 1520MHZ. Speicher auch auf 1960 MHz. Jetzt kann ich dann morgen endlich Anfangen Games Auszuprobieren


----------



## SlapJack (26. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So, feddisch.
> 
> EVGA 980Ti Classiefied säuft AiO-Wasser.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Freut mich. Also hatte die erste Classi wohl doch nen ordentlichen Schuss weg. 

edit: Ups Doppelpost


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Ihr hab alle so süße kleine CPU Lüfter drauf


Was sind denn bei dir süße kleine CPU Lüfter?


----------



## Snowhack (26. Juli 2015)

Hier zu meiner G1 noch nach 4 Stunden ARK Spielen. 

bei dem Spiel muss leider die Takt auf 1452Mhz gesenkt werden sonst sind da immer diese Doofen abstürzen beim Spielen. Nach ein paar stunde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch immer wieder  FPS drops  aber das liegt  Server.


----------



## DoGyAUT (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was sind denn bei dir süße kleine CPU Lüfter?



Also verglichen zu meinen Dark Rock Pro 2 oder den Noctua äquivalenten sind die putzig 
Twin tower FTW ^^

Der 353.54 (Win 10 auto Treiber) hat bei mir noch immer keine Verbesserung vollbracht. Ich habe noch immer einen verbuggten Cursor und regelmäßige "Treiber funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt".
Dann noch die Bildverzerrungen die sporadisch am Desktop/Explorer/Browser auftreten.

Der 349.90 ging super - alle danach nur Mist. Den alten kann ich auch nicht installieren da Windows 10 mir den am nächsten Tag gleich wieder ersetzt


----------



## JayR91 (26. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier zu meiner G1 noch nach 4 Stunden ARK Spielen.
> 
> bei dem Spiel muss leider die Takt auf 1452Mhz gesenkt werden sonst sind da immer diese Doofen abstürzen beim Spielen. Nach ein paar stunde.
> 
> ...



Das heißt deine Graka kann nicht den 1500+ halten... Meine schafft maximal 1500 bei Firestrike aber ich kann Ark ohne Probleme bei 1460+ spielen
Bzw. die Fps drops liegen nicht am Server sondern am Spiel (noch sehr schlecht programmiert) hab ich selber.


----------



## PCTom (26. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So, feddisch.
> 
> EVGA 980Ti Classiefied säuft AiO-Wasser.
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp den Lüfter saugend zwischen Case und Radi bringt ein paar Grad und führt die Abwärme besser weg vom Case hinten.

Verkabelung schaut wild aus bei mir mein Netzteil war ein Garantiefall weswegen ich auf die Schnelle ein anderes verbaut habe bis der Garantiefall abgewickelt ist


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> er hat nach nachgeholfen bei einem ASIC von 69 boostet die Karte mit 202MHz über Standardtakt von 1102 bei seiner Karte ergibt es einen max Boost von 1304MHz und kein MHz mehr



Hier ein Beispiel mit FireStrike Extreme, bei +37mV und +200MHz GPU Takt

hintere Darstellung: 1.GPU Test; 2. GPU Test; CPU Test; 4. Comb. Test  2. Bild 3DM Ergebnis ... 3.Bild war ne Runde BF4 (AB defekt, falsches Auslesen oder doch richtig?)


----------



## SlapJack (26. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern alles Verbaut hatte und alles Lief wollte ich noch den Haven Benchmark von Hwbot machen.... Dabei kam es dann andauernd zu Treiberabstürzen bzw. zu der tollen Meldung Anzeige Treiber wurde wieder hergestellt... Ka ob es an dem Benmark liegt oder an Windows aber das nervt mal mega! 

Während des Benchmarks hab ich dann ein leichtes klackern vernommen das von den Lüftern kam denn wenn die Drehzahl hoch ging wurde auch das klackern nerviger und lauter. Hab die Grafikkarte nochmal ausgebaut und geschaut wo das Klackern her kommt und konnte es Gott sei dank in den Griff kriegen aber das muss trotzdem nicht sein. 

Als dann alles einigermaßen Lief (bei Haven komm ich immer noch nicht durch... aber es läuft mal die 10/25 Stufen) kam wieder  ein nerviges Geräusch aus dem Gehäuse. Dachte erst es seiner wieder / noch die Lüfter aber als der Treiber abstürzte war das Geräusch weg. Nach ein paar versuchen, kann ich nun sicher sagen das es Spulenfiepen ist    

Also werd ich mich am Montag mal mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen....

Kann das "Treiber wurde wiederhergestellt" den vom Windows oder so kommen oder ist das rein etwas von der Grafikkarte? Bei einer meiner beiden Zotac 970er hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem nur durch das anheben des PT, aber ich dachte das die eigentlich nen Schuss hat, da es auch im Windwos Betrieb immer wieder kam. Aber dei Tatsache das ich die Karte nicht sauber Benchmarken kann trotz der noch geringen Übertaktung macht mich schon ziemlich stutzig....

Mal schauen was der Händler am Montag sagt...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Juli 2015)

Die Abstürze können auch reines Treiberverschulden sein, die Treiber von Nvidia sind nicht besonder stabil atm. 
Hast du die Karte übertaktet ? Kann auch sein, dass sie den Takt nicht hält.


----------



## SlapJack (26. Juli 2015)

Ja hab etwa 120MHz mehr core und 200Mhz mehr Memory drauf. 

Ja es kann schon sein das es durchs OC kommt. Aber die anderen 2 die die G1 haben sind auf wesentlich höheren Werten unterwegs ohne Großartige Probleme. Boost kommt im Moment ja gerade mal auf 1366MHz, normalerweise sollte die da noch nicht so rumzicken mMn.


----------



## JonnyFaust (26. Juli 2015)

KP ob es am neusten Treiber liegt, allerdings habe ich bei Witcher 3 bei Default-Takt oder bei +120 (Boost ca 1480) immer wieder Treiberabstürze. Mal nach 30 Minuten oder auch erst nach 3-4 Stunden. Vllt sollte ich auch mal einen älteren Treiber testen.


----------



## Eiren (26. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Ja hab etwa 120MHz mehr core und 200Mhz mehr Memory drauf.
> 
> Ja es kann schon sein das es durchs OC kommt. Aber die anderen 2 die die G1 haben sind auf wesentlich höheren Werten unterwegs ohne Großartige Probleme. Boost kommt im Moment ja gerade mal auf 1366MHz, normalerweise sollte die da noch nicht so rumzicken mMn.



Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat. Das ist leider so. Bei OC kann man nicht davon ausgehen, gleiche Werte wie andere zu bekommen.
Allerdings sei gesagt, dass Gigabyte einen Boost von 1291MHz angibt. Und da du 70mhz drüber bist, ist doch alles schick?


----------



## Atent123 (26. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Ja hab etwa 120MHz mehr core und 200Mhz mehr Memory drauf.
> 
> Ja es kann schon sein das es durchs OC kommt. Aber die anderen 2 die die G1 haben sind auf wesentlich höheren Werten unterwegs ohne Großartige Probleme. Boost kommt im Moment ja gerade mal auf 1366MHz, normalerweise sollte die da noch nicht so rumzicken mMn.



Jeded Chip ist ein unikat.
Von daher kann es sehr gut sein das das einfach zu viel Takt ist.
Die G1 verhällt sich da wie jede ander Karte.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem Standardboost von 1354 Mhz glücklich. Kommen denn die Abstürze auch @stock? Vorher mal mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus alles restlos entfernt? Lüfterklackern is ja nen Mangel, aber Abstürze bei OC nicht. Den Overclockers Dream findet man nur bei der Konkurrenz...


----------



## PCTom (26. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nope, das haut nicht hin, weil die Schlauchausgänge dann mit dem CPU-Kühler kollidieren und der 140er Radi dann nicht mehr passt.
> Außerdem hat der NF-A14 PPC 2000 IP67 jetzt nicht wirklich ein Problem damit, gegebenenfalls ordentlich Druck aufzubauen.



Ich nutz den 120er 2500er die habe wirklich einen großen Spannungsbereich die Lüfter und bauen selbst mit 1300 U/min silent noch ordentlich Druck auf. Da ich den selben Lüfter nutze weiß ich das er saugend vorteilhafter ist das mit deinem CPU Lüfter wird natürlich schwierig vielleicht wenn du die Pumpe der AIO so drehst das die Schläuche an der Grafikslotblende von der Karte weggehen.
Welche AIO hast du in den Kraken eingespannt.


----------



## SlapJack (26. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Standardboost von 1354 Mhz glücklich. Kommen denn die Abstürze auch @stock? Vorher mal mit DDU im abgesicherten Modus alles restlos entfernt? Lüfterklackern is ja nen Mangel, aber Abstürze bei OC nicht. Den Overclockers Dream findet man nur bei der Konkurrenz...



Ja hab schon 3 mal mit DDU alles sauber gemacht und auch von Hand schon, da ich dachte, das deswegen die RPM nicht erkannt werden. 

Naja Abstürze sinds ja nicht soo direkt. Während des Benchen wird halt das Bild kurz Schwarz, dann schmieren die Benchprogs ab da der Treiber Wiederhergestellt werden musste. Gerade bei den Unigine ist dann erstmal n Neustart Fällig sonst wollen se nimmer.

Ja klar sind 70 Mhz mehr super, jedoch war ein Hauptargument für mich ja, dass es bei allen 3 anderen G1 Karten hier im Thread das OC auf 1400+ npnp war und das sogar die 1500er Marke oft recht einfafch zu knacken war, deshalb wars n kleiner Dämpfer. 

Werd jetzt auf jedenfall n neues NT bestellen und schauen ob das Spulenfiepen dann besser wird. Wenn nicht geht se zurück. Leider ist das Spulenfiepen so Aufdringlich da es fast so wie nen Raternder Lüfter klingt (ist aber definitiv keiner!) und auch bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl noch gut hörbar ist.


----------



## Snowhack (26. Juli 2015)

Hier ein Vergleich für euch mit FireStrike Ultra

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## PCTom (26. Juli 2015)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> KP ob es am neusten Treiber liegt, allerdings habe ich bei Witcher 3 bei Default-Takt oder bei +120 (Boost ca 1480) immer wieder Treiberabstürze. Mal nach 30 Minuten oder auch erst nach 3-4 Stunden. Vllt sollte ich auch mal einen älteren Treiber testen.


Gameworks also Hairworks runter, die Treiber und Gameworks sind momentan grottig da langt es schon einen Browser im Hintergrund offen zu haben. Lad Dir den Treiber der ist relativ halbwegs stabil GeForce Hotfix driver 353.49
Wichtig auch nach jeder OC Session bei NV momentan den Treiber neu installieren also pro Installation und den Haken bei Den Alten deinstallieren etc rein.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Wichtig auch nach jeder OC Session bei NV momentan den Treiber neu installieren



Das kann ich bestätigen, die Treiber sind momentan wirklich zickig.
So lange es keinen Treiberabsturz gibt funktioniert OC wunderbar, aber bei einem Absturz braucht es eine Neuinstallation sonst gehen nicht mal ein paar MHz mehr.


----------



## JayR91 (26. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, die Treiber sind momentan wirklich zickig.
> So lange es keinen Treiberabsturz gibt funktioniert OC wunderbar, aber bei einem Absturz braucht es eine Neuinstallation sonst gehen nicht mal ein paar MHz mehr.


Was isn bei euch nur los? Selbst das hab ich nicht, bei mir reicht ein Neustart und alles ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## bisonigor (26. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, die Treiber sind momentan wirklich zickig.
> So lange es keinen Treiberabsturz gibt funktioniert OC wunderbar, aber bei einem Absturz braucht es eine Neuinstallation sonst gehen nicht mal ein paar MHz mehr.



Oder ein Neustart


----------



## Snowhack (26. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, die Treiber sind momentan wirklich zickig.
> So lange es keinen Treiberabsturz gibt funktioniert OC wunderbar, aber bei einem Absturz braucht es eine Neuinstallation sonst gehen nicht mal ein paar MHz mehr.



Also nach einem Treiber Absturz kann ich direkt weitermachen mit Testen ohne irgendwas zu machen, meistens laufen die Programme sogar einfach weiter. 
und ich muss einfach nur die Mhz herabsetzen. oder die Spannung erhöhen. 

353,30 Version.


----------



## PCTom (26. Juli 2015)

Jaein  der Treiber zerlegt sich leider wirklich stellenweise nach einem Crash das SYS läuft zwar weiter der Treiber hängt sich jetzt aber einen Tick öfter auf.
Ein zurücksetzen den Treibers nach 10 Stunden TW3 ist für mich schon ein absolutes no go.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Einige Posts weiter sagte jemand warum die Classy aus dem EVGA Shop weg ist. Was war das nochmal?

Drückt mir die Daumen das meine Classy Dienstag oder so bei mir ist!

Will schauen wie ich mit dieser Karte klar komme. Die GTX780ti war ja schon ganz ok bis hier hin. Bin gespannt wie der Unterschied ist.

Die Classy hat keinen Extra Treiber?


----------



## tonikroos1987 (26. Juli 2015)

Die Classified hat nur ein Dual Bios aber kein extra Treiber!


----------



## tonikroos1987 (26. Juli 2015)

Ja das mit den nicht selektieren hat mir ein EVGA Mitarbeiter bestätigt!

@moon_knight 

Wie sind jetzt deine temp mit der aio wakü? Und reicht der kleine radi?


----------



## Bullebernd (26. Juli 2015)

1340mhz Msi Gaming mit Gaming App 1379mhz


----------



## Kusarr (26. Juli 2015)

hab mir inzwischen ne zweite pali SJ geholt (erste zurück wegen Spulenfiepen)

Die hat auch Spulenfiepen aber immerhin leiser als die erste. Zwar hat se nur nen ASIC von 69,x aber hält dafür 1441Mhz bei W3. Hat die erste nicht geschafft. Mehr hab ich noch nich mal probiert.

Denk ich werd se behalten, habs gefühl ALLE 980ti's haben Spulenfiepen ... mein kumpel hat ne Asus bekommen (ka wie er die ergattert hat). auch spulenfiepen.
Einfach ne Sauerei von NVIDIA ... warum is das denn so? -.-

An meim Netzteil kanns ja auch liegen?! .. zuimdest theoretisch


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> An meim Netzteil kanns ja auch liegen?! .. zuimdest theoretisch


Praktisch auch.


----------



## Kusarr (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Praktisch auch.


ja liegts am Netzteil? Hätt ich das prob mit nem bequiet DPP nich?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte das Problem mit nem DPP 10 550W.
Mit nem E10 500W CM und nem Antec Edge 550W ist/war es wesentlich besser.


----------



## Lui (27. Juli 2015)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein ;D

Ich kann mich im Moment zwischen 2 Karten nicht entscheiden:

Rechtfertigen 80€ die mehrleistung dieser Karte?

https://www.caseking.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme-edition-6144-mb-gddr5-gczt-064.html

Im Vergleich zu dieser:

https://www.caseking.de/inno3d-gefo...x3-air-boss-ultra-6144-mb-gddr5-gci3-068.html


Tendiere zur Inno, da ich momentan schon eine 770 von denen drin habe und rundum zufrieden bin.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Reap (27. Juli 2015)

Überlege ich aktuell auch.

Tipp: https://www.qipu.de/cashback/alternate_gmbh/ ergibt ca. 775€.


----------



## Lui (27. Juli 2015)

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wird dann wohl die Inno. Afterburner läuft bei mir sowieso immer mit. Übertakten werde ich dann wenn mir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht ;D


----------



## Mysterion (27. Juli 2015)

Ich würde aktuell um die Zotac AMP! Extreme einen Bogen machen, bis die unruhige Lüftersteuerung im Griff ist.

Gerade dann wenn die Karte voll ausgefahren wird und es anfängt Spaß zu machen (4K DSR), gehen einem die ständigen Drehzahleinbrüche etwas auf den Keks.


----------



## Naix (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Inno wird unter Furmark an den SpaWas recht warm (aber bleibt innerhalb der Spezifikation).
> 110° oder so was in dem Dreh waren das.
> Nun spielt nicht jeder Furmark () und das Problem wäre schon mit einer leichten Anhebung der Lüfterdrehzahl eingedämmt (zumindest laut dem Herren auf Tom's HW, der das "Problem" so benannt hat.
> 
> ...




Bei EVGA is das auch so das die SpaWas nur durch den Luftstrom gekühlt wird ohne einen zusätzlichen kühler zumindest bei der normalen 980


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Auf den SpaWas der Inno sitzt ein Kühler.


----------



## Toeser (27. Juli 2015)

So meine Palit habe ich jetzt auch seit Freitag, konnte allerdings nur kurz ausprobieren.
Erster Schock beim auspacken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell ein Rückläufer? Wäre in der Schweiz allerdings nicht erlaubt ohne eindeutige Deklaration.
Naja trotzdem eingebaut, Wartezeit in der Schweiz is ewig:S Dabei höre ich kein Spulenfiepen, bin aber auch schon älter Und rattern tun die Lüfter bis jetzt auch nicht.
Was mich allerdings stört ist, dass meine Lüfter dauernd an und ausgehen, zum Beispiel während ich hier schreibe (an-aus-an-aus... und kein wirklicher IDLE-Zustand).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die IDLE-Temperatur von ~56° scheint mir etwas hoch (ohne OC), zumal es jetzt noch kühl ist Draussen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vollständigkeit halber noch unter Last auf ~1500 Coreclock:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2015)

Das An/Aus der Lüfter hatte ich auch, wen du die Belüftung deines Gehäuses noch verbessern kannst bleibst du vl. unter der Temperatur die die Lüfter anwerfen lässt. Die Lüfter arbeiten aber lautlos, so das man zum Glück nichts davon hört.
Warum die Idle Temperatur so hoch sein muss ist mir auch schleierhaft, zum Vergleich, meine FuryX ist im Idle bei 30°C.


----------



## Snowhack (27. Juli 2015)

Toeser schrieb:


> So meine Palit habe ich jetzt auch seit Freitag, konnte allerdings nur kurz ausprobieren.
> Erster Schock beim auspacken:
> 
> 
> ...



kannst den Benchmark noch mal durchlaufen lassen die Punktzahl kommt mit etwas sehr niedrig vor für 1500Mhz 

das sollte eher rauskommen. 4200-4400 Punkte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Toeser schrieb:


> So meine Palit habe ich jetzt auch seit Freitag, konnte allerdings nur kurz ausprobieren.
> Erster Schock beim auspacken:
> 
> 
> ...



GPU Temperaturen von 78c bei 1500 RPM?  Das ist schon heftig. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du keine gute Luftzirkulation in deinem Gehäuse hast oder? Bei mir mit ähnlichen OC-werten und ASIC von 81% gehen die temps nie höher als 67-69c. Lade mal ein Foto von deinem Pc-inneren hoch bitte.


----------



## Naix (27. Juli 2015)

Von der evga gtx 980 acx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (27. Juli 2015)

Meine IDEL Werte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toeser (27. Juli 2015)

Evtl. ist die CPU der Auslöser... gerade eben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlapJack (27. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das An/Aus der Lüfter hatte ich auch, wen du die Belüftung deines Gehäuses noch verbessern kannst bleibst du vl. unter der Temperatur die die Lüfter anwerfen lässt. Die Lüfter arbeiten aber lautlos, so das man zum Glück nichts davon hört.
> Warum die Idle Temperatur so hoch sein muss ist mir auch schleierhaft, zum Vergleich, meine FuryX ist im Idle bei 30°C.



Naja FuryX ist auch Wassergekühlt.

Ich find 58° erstmal nicht soo schlimm, die Lüfter Sind nur Sporadisch an, vermutlich sobald die Temp < 60° ist und sobald die Temp darunter ist gehen sie aus. Du könntest bei Afterburner ne temperatur Hysterese Einstellen. Dann Arbeiten die Lüfter nach dem sie Eingeschaltet haben solange bis die Temperatur nicht nur 60 sondern z.b. 55° ist oder so. Dann sollten sie auch länger aus bleiben. Je nach Zirkulation und Raumtemperatur ist das nicht schlimm.


78° im Furmark sind mMn auch nicht so wild. Kommt auf die Start Temperatur an. Wenn ich Benchmarks mit 30° Anfange ist die Temperatur vielleicht bei knappen 70° am Ende. Wenn ich aber schon mit 60°C Anfange gehts auch mal in die Richtung 80°C



Toeser schrieb:


> Evtl. ist die CPU der Auslöser... gerade eben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ein ähnliches Problem wie ich. Die Luft von Vorne wird kaum richtig zur Grafikkarte kommen wegen den Laufwerksschächten und so. Hast du denn im Seitenteil noch ein Lüfter der von der Seite zur Grafikkarte bläst?
Außerdem wurde vor ein paar Seiten mal diskutiert, dass der Lüfter im Boden eher für Luftverwirbelungen sorgt und daher eher kontraproduktiv ist. 

Ich würd mal noch versuchen nen Lüfter direkt von der Seite drauf Pusten zu lassen, das sollte vor allem gut durch die Kühlrippen gehen und somit einiges bringen.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2015)

also 58crad im idle sin zwar erst ma nich schlimm, aber dennoch eig viel zu hoch!
ich hab 40crad mit meiner palit im idle. kann mir auch nich vorstellen, dass 18 crad differenz von gehäusezirkulation herrühren :/


----------



## Snowhack (27. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht sitzt der Kühlkörper nicht richtig drauf,  

aber dann würde die Karte auch bei benchen zu heiß werten. 

mh.


----------



## Toeser (27. Juli 2015)

So also mit Gehäuselüfter auf Vollgas hab ich jetzt 50°, aber das tu ich mirauf Dauer nich an


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Also meine hat im Idle (ohne OC) auch 60°, nur der Desktop wird angezeigt. Gehäusetemp beträgt 31° C oben und unten ca. 26° C. 
Hab nun mal manuell die Lüfter der GPU auf 95% gestellt udn 5 minuten durch pusten lassen und so komm ich ich on 60° C um 20K runter auf 38-39° C. Zurück auf Auto, geht die Temp wieder gemächlich auf die 60° C und verbleibt dott wieder. Die Gehäuselüfter 5 laufen im Silent-Mode und sind an die CPU Auslastung gekoppelt via dem Enthoo-eigenen Fan-Hub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mir Sorgen machen??


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2015)

wow versteh ich bei euch nicht. Kann doch nich sein, dass ihr solche Temps im Idle habt O.o
Is ja nich schädlich, das is ja das gute, aber es is halt komisch :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


34°C ..
Hab das NZXT Phantom und alle Lüfter auf MINIMUM, ergo ich brügel die Temps nich runter, die sin halt so ^^


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Ist es normal, dass meine Zotac im MSI AB anzeigt, dass sie im Idle auf 0 RPM geht?
Bzw: Die hat doch gar keinen Zero Fan Mode oder?? Die Lüfter drehen sich wirklich nicht im Idle... gerade nochmal gefühtl/nachgeschaut!


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein das der Augenkrebsverursachende Skin vom Afterburner die Grafikkarte nicht richtig idlen lässt?


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Augenkrebsverursachende Skin vom Afterburner die Grafikkarte nicht richtig idlen lässt?


Nein! (Ich glaube das ist der erste Hashtag meines Lebens!) #unlustig


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2015)

woran liegt es dann?


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

DAS HAB ICH DOCH HER GEFRAGT! DAS FRAGEN WIR UNS DOCH ALLE! 
Was hat nen AB Skin mit meiner GPU Temp zu tun und v.A. (und noch sehr viel wichtiger) wieso geht meine GPU in nen Zero-Fan Mode wobei es das och eigentlich bei meiner GPU gar nicht geben sollte?

Edit: Ok in nem Review von Guru3D hab ich nun unter nem kleinen "note" entdeckt, dasses scheinbar DOCH nen Zero Fan Mode gibt. Damit ist meine Frage danach mal geschlossen aber was ich nun noch immer nicht weiß ist wieso meine Karte so hoch geht? Unter dem Kapitel Temps wird sie im Idle mit 36°C gemessen und unter Load mit 72°C was ich sehr gut bestätigen kann... das sind realistische MAX Werte.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2015)

Meine Palit idlete bei 55°C herum obwohl kein Programm lief ausser der AB.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2015)

die Zotac hat genauso nen Zero Fan Mode  
Quelle: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Graphics Card Noise Levels


----------



## Mysterion (27. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> die Zotac hat genauso nen Zero Fan Mode
> Quelle: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Graphics Card Noise Levels



Laut ist die Karte auch nicht, nur unter Volllast nervt die im sekundentakt schwankende Lüfterdrehzahl. Davon steht aber bisher nur etwas in einem einzigen Review, ansonsten sind diverse Foren voll mit diesem Problem.

Auch wenn die Karte einen geilen Boost hat und auch schick aussieht, würde ich die jetzt nicht nochmal kaufen.

Ein BIOS-Update soll es geben, ich warte aber noch auf die offizielle Nachricht vom Zotac Support. Da das Lüfterverhalten allerdings auch mit gefixter Drehzahl auftritt, vermute ich einen Hardware- bzw. Designbug.


----------



## Toeser (27. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hier die Werte mit einer Palit!
> Keine Spannungserhöhung.
> +100 MHz
> 110 PT
> ...



Schon komisch, erreiche mit den selben Einstellungen nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei gleicher CPU, ein wenig langsamer...


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Normalerweise wird die CPU bei Heaven nicht großartig belastet.  Wenn deine mit 4 GHz läuft und meine mit 4,5 können daraus die nicht zu beachtenden 100 Punkte unterschied entstehen.


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Kurzer Abriss zu meiner neuen Asus Strix. Wie ich zugeben muss bin ich leider etwas frustriert.

Habe am jetzigen WE endlich mal wieder BF4 zocken können, die Ergebnisse sind ernüchternd. BF4 kackt nach regelmäßigen Abständen ab.
Zuerst lies ich die Karte auf ca. 1.450 MHz laufen, und ich dachte mir hey, mach die Treiber nochmal neu und takte sie runter.
Bei etwas weniger stürzte BF4 in längeren Abständen ab. Also habe ich die Karte nur moderat übertaktet auf ca. 1.400 MHz, was dem OC-Button der Asus Software entspricht, selbst hier gab es Abstürze.
(btw die Asus Software ist totaler Müll, wurde nach 2h wieder deinstalliert wegen PC-Abstürzen etc. nach der Windows Anmeldung)
Also BF4 auf stock-Werte gespielt, nun dauerte es länger, aber das Spiel verabschiedete sich.

Habe zwischendurch immer wieder die Treiber neu aufgelegt, die Karte lief nie ins TT oder PT...

Die Ergebnisse konnte ich heute durch Benchmarks überprüfen, je höher der Takt, desto schneller kackt die Karte ab.
Aber selbst @stock geht‘s in die Hose, dauert dann zwar etwas, aber kann doch nicht sein  

Bin etwas ratlos


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht braucht sie etwas mehr Spannung??? Kann ja sein,  dass sie ab Werk zuwenig bekommt.


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Vielleicht braucht sie etwas mehr Spannung??? Kann ja sein,  dass sie ab Werk zuwenig bekommt.



Mhhhhh, könnte sein. Aber ich will out-of-the box eine Karte die funktioniert 
Bei Afterburner kann ich keine Spannung erhöhen, ist die Funktion irgendwie blockiert? Bei dem Asus Tool geht es, aber die Software kommt nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner!


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Musst du in den Einstellungen freischalten. Probiere es einfach mal.


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Im MSI AB musst du die Spannungsfreigabe erst erteilen unter den Settings --> allgemein--> 2 häkchen setzen bei "Spannungsüberwachung freischalten" und "Spanungsregelung freischalten"... Ist aber mit Vorsict zu genießen, da MSI natürlich ihre Logik hier anwendet


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Im MSI AB musst du die Spannungsfreigabe erst erteilen unter den Settings --> allgemein--> 2 häkchen setzen bei "Spannungsüberwachung freischalten" und "Spanungsregelung freischalten"... Ist aber mit Vorsict zu genießen, da MSI natürlich ihre Logik hier anwendet



Naja mehr Spannung als im Bios hinterlegt ist kannst du nicht auf die GPU ballern oder?


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Die EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper ist im EVGA shop verfügbar wen es angeht 

Edit: Nach 6 mins ausverkauft


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Naja mehr Spannung als im Bios hinterlegt ist kannst du nicht auf die GPU ballern oder?



Schon richtig allerdings begrenzen die ja nur den Korrior in dem Du dich bewegen kannst, jedch weiß man ja nicht wie genau MSI (v.A. mit dieser Einstellung "erweitert"!) den Korridor gestaltet etc.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hier die Werte mit einer Palit!
> Keine Spannungserhöhung.
> +100 MHz
> 110 PT
> ...



+100 Mhz un d+250 Speicher? Krass O.o
Bringt Speicheroverclock denn viel? Wie geh ich hier beim übertakten vor?


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Schon richtig allerdings begrenzen die ja nur den Korrior in dem Du dich bewegen kannst, jedch weiß man ja nicht wie genau MSI (v.A. mit dieser Einstellung "erweitert"!) den Korridor gestaltet etc.



Also im Idle hat meine ca. 35° +/- 3°. Unter Last maximal 71° bei 51% Lüfterspeed, fällt relativ schnell wieder auf 0 RPM, weshalb die Karte dann langsamer runterkühlt, aber die 40 wieder unterschreitet. 

Bzgl. Valley-Benchmark hab ich meine mal mit 1414 MHz und 3570k; komm da auch nur auf 3943 Punkte. Was habt ihr so?


----------



## DummBazz (27. Juli 2015)

> Dear customer
> Thank you for contacting us.
> We expect to have a waterblock for GTX 980 TI GAMING cards available in approximately 3-6 weeks.
> Best regards, Igor Podlipnik


falls es jemand interessiert  ekwb


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Juli 2015)

... da muss bei mir was verkehrt sein ... Idle 26°C bei 24% Lü. 

jemand sagte mal, die GPU kann nicht 1516MHz.... konstant im Vallay ..


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> +100 Mhz un d+250 Speicher? Krass O.o
> Bringt Speicheroverclock denn viel? Wie geh ich hier beim übertakten vor?



Ich könnte den Speicher auch auf 490 setzen aber dann komme ich ins PT rein und dadurch kann die Karte in heftigen Szenen nicjt den Boost halten. Erhöhe einfach die MHz beim Speicher und gucke ob die Karte beim zocken stabil bleibt. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass der GPU CLOCK stabil läuft.


----------



## r0xa (27. Juli 2015)

Sooooo.....meine PNY XLR8 OC ist endlich da.
Habe bis jetzt nur Heaven 4.0 und Vallley 1.0 laufen lassen für den OC Test.
Haven 4.0 waren 2435 Punkte und Valley 1.0 4210 Punkte.

Habe Mv+87 PowerTarget 110% Clock +120 Mhz Mem +495 Mhz. Die Karte lief in Valley mit 1418-1449 Mhz, 4000Mhz Mem und ohne Lüfteranpassung bei 72°
Kein Spulenfiepen aber ich persönlich finde die Lüfter relativ Laut im vergleich zu meiner GTx970 aber ich denke mal das wird normal sein (ist meine erste TI)


----------



## daniel82a (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Aber ja, du hast recht, die SpaWas liegen nicht mit drunter, sind ausgespart und müssen vermutlich auch direkt per Luft gekühlt werden.



Vielleicht hab ich einfach auch nur keine Ahnung, aber sind nicht die rot markierten die SpaWa, und somit durch die Plate gekühlt?


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich einfach auch nur keine Ahnung, aber sind nicht die rot markierten die SpaWa, und somit durch die Plate gekühlt?



Hm, sind das nicht die grauen Dinger gleich links daneben? Laut Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - inno3D GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra: Groß, stark - und ziemlich leise glühen die SpaWas auf 115° bei der Inno


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Juli 2015)

.. die SpaWas sind das rot eingerahmte. Max erlaubt wohl 125°C.


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nein, du hast völlig recht. Ich habe mich von den kleinen schwarzen Kästchen blenden lassen.
> Der Fehler liegt bei mir.
> 
> 
> ...



Schon, aber testet Tom net in nem offenen Aufbau? Dementsprechend muss man da noch einige Grad drauf geben, wenns nicht ne perfekte Gehäusebelüftung findet. Und die dauerhaften 90%+ PT bekommt man mit Anno/ACU Sessions sehr leicht hin


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juli 2015)

@moon_knight

Da darf man auch kein Anno spielen weil die 100°C auch dort überschritten werden. Ist aber wirklich nicht so dramatisch lediglich das heiße PCB wäre imho ein echter Mangel... 
Aushalten tut die Karte das und mit etwas schärferer aber immer noch leiser Lüfterkurve bekommt man das auch noch weiter in den Griff.


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt mal mit 10mV und 20 mV bei knapp 1.400 MHz BF4 gezockt, Spiel friert nach gewisser Zeit ein...


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal mit 10mV und 20 mV bei knapp 1.400 MHz BF4 gezockt, Spiel friert nach gewisser Zeit ein...


 Ne dann stimmt da war nicht. Kannst ja mal spaßeshalber auf 1000 MHz runtertakten also wie das ref. Design. Aber würde die Karte zurückschicken.


----------



## deReen (27. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ne dann stimmt da war nicht. Kannst ja mal spaßeshalber auf 1000 MHz runtertakten also wie das ref. Design. Aber würde die Karte zurückschicken.




Wobei einfrieren jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für zu hohes OC ist. Oder generell für eine fehlerhafte Grafikkarte.
Passiert das auch in anderen Games? GGf. Beim benchen nach einer Weile drauf geachtet?


----------



## PHENOMII (27. Juli 2015)

Moin,

die Valley-Werte decken sich ungefähr mit meinen.
Hab meine Ti @1405MHZ laufen. CPU-Takt siehe Signatur.


----------



## Snowhack (27. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... da muss bei mir was verkehrt sein ... Idle 26°C bei 24% Lü.
> 
> jemand sagte mal, die GPU kann nicht 1516MHz.... konstant im Vallay ..



meintest jetzt dein Karte oder die 980ti Serie ? 

da geht nämlich noch mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Irgendwie sind die Test nicht wirklich  konstant

hab mit 1512 mehr Punkte bekommen als mit 1545Mhz :-/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHENOMII (27. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> hab mit 1512 mehr Punkte bekommen als mit 1545Mhz :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Messtoleranz warscheinlich. Gibt bei mir auch leicht unterschiedliche Werte, wenn ich mehrere durchläufe starte.


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

deReen schrieb:


> Wobei einfrieren jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen für zu hohes OC ist. Oder generell für eine fehlerhafte Grafikkarte.
> Passiert das auch in anderen Games? GGf. Beim benchen nach einer Weile drauf geachtet?



Sagen wir mal so, bei der vorherigen Inno X3 hatte ich diese Probleme nicht, genauso wie bei meiner betagten 7970. Da konnte ich ohne Probleme zocken. Keine Abstürze nix.
Auch nach einigen Durchläufen bei Firestrike oder Heaven schmiert der Treiber ab oder ich bekomme einen freeze.


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Tach! Zur Orientierung mal meiner Ergebnisse Zotac GTX980 Ti AMP! Extreme!  @Stock und @OC (+70 Mhz Takt und +36Mhz Speicher, kein Overvolting) 
@Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHENOMII (27. Juli 2015)

@chischko: Wie hoch ist denn der StockClock?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (27. Juli 2015)

Habe heute endlich meine EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n bekommen und eingebaut. Mit knapp 1,5 kg hat sie schon ein stattliches Gewicht und optisch ist sie natürlich eine richtige Schönheit.
Im Auslieferungszustand boostet sie schon standardmäßig auf 1595 MHz und läuft dabei stabil. Allerdings wird sie mir dabei etwas zu warm (~ 78 °C) , daher habe ich mir eine eigene Lüfterkurve gebastelt.

Im Hardwareluxx-Test hat die Karte immer um die 65°C erreicht. Testen die eigentlich im offenen Aufbau, weiß das einer? Scheint mir jedenfalls so. Naja, der schöne Kühler wird demnächst eh einem Wasserblock weichen müssen.

Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen einigen Benchmarks widmen und mal ausloten, was die Karte so bringt


----------



## r0xa (27. Juli 2015)

So ich als "Noob" habe mal eine Frage bezüglich OC`s. Ich sehe viele von euch die die Spannung gar nicht erst erhöhen. Ist das so gefährlich? macht man damit soviel Kaputt oder was hat das für einen Grund?


----------



## CSharper (27. Juli 2015)

Dann zeig mal her deine Graphicscore's im Firestrike etc


----------



## bisonigor (27. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich meine EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n bekommen und eingebaut. Mit knapp 1,5 kg hat sie schon ein stattliches Gewicht und optisch ist sie natürlich eine richtige Schönheit.
> Im Auslieferungszustand boostet sie schon standardmäßig auf 1595 MHz und läuft dabei stabil. Allerdings wird sie mir dabei etwas zu warm (~ 78 °C) , daher habe ich mir eine eigene Lüfterkurve gebastelt.
> 
> Im Hardwareluxx-Test hat die Karte immer um die 65°C erreicht. Testen die eigentlich im offenen Aufbau, weiß das einer? Scheint mir jedenfalls so. Naja, der schöne Kühler wird demnächst eh einem Wasserblock weichen müssen.
> ...


ASIC bitte!


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> @chischko: Wie hoch ist denn der StockClock?



1355er Boost halt...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich meine EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n bekommen und eingebaut. Mit knapp 1,5 kg hat sie schon ein stattliches Gewicht und optisch ist sie natürlich eine richtige Schönheit.
> Im Auslieferungszustand boostet sie schon standardmäßig auf 1595 MHz und läuft dabei stabil. Allerdings wird sie mir dabei etwas zu warm (~ 78 °C) , daher habe ich mir eine eigene Lüfterkurve gebastelt.
> 
> Im Hardwareluxx-Test hat die Karte immer um die 65°C erreicht. Testen die eigentlich im offenen Aufbau, weiß das einer? Scheint mir jedenfalls so. Naja, der schöne Kühler wird demnächst eh einem Wasserblock weichen müssen.
> ...



Welcher ASIC ? Welche Spannung ? fast 1,6GHz Boost out of the box ? Welche Anwendung ?

BTW: Die Anzeige in Valley etc. ist falsch, da macht meine auch soviel ^^                     <----- Das gilt nur falls Auslesefehler! ansonsten immer noch fragen oben 
Edit: Ja im Valley werden mir 1625Mhz angezeigt...


----------



## HannesSolo (27. Juli 2015)

Wieso habe ich bei GTA 5 manchmal wenn ich mit Auto im Gras herumfahre Framedrops bis 33fps und wenn ich einmal mit ALT+Tabulator zum Desktop switche und zurück zum Spiel nicht sind diese weg?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (27. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> ASIC bitte!



Meine ist eine aus dem 74er Pool - ASIC laut GPU-Z ist genau 74,0%.

Okay, 1595 MHz werden mir im Valley angezeigt :/ Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.  Muss gleich besser mit Afterburner auslesen...
Experimentiere gerade noch mit der Lüfterkurve und werde später auf alle Fragen eingehen. Benchmark-Ergebnisse kommen dann natürlich auch.


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Okay, 1595 MHz werden mir im Valley angezeigt



Ah ok! Jetzt hab ich schon weiche Knie bekommen! Da wird mir auch bödsinn angezeigt... sag mal den Valley Score und korrekte Taktaraten des Boost aus GPU-Z oder MSI Afterburner.


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

Vally zeigt Booststufe 74 an es wird aber nur 59 effektiv erreicht 
Er kommt exakt auf 1415MHz wenn die Karte es hält .


----------



## CSharper (27. Juli 2015)

Also der Kühler der 780 Classy passt nicht auf die 980Ti KP, in 2 Wochen soll laut dem EVGA Support Liquid Extasy passende Blöcke im Sortiment haben.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2015)

Wo lest ihr denn die Booststufe ab?


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

OK, meine Classy geht auch zur RMA an Evga... Andere schaffen 1500+ und meine crasht bei nen +10 MHz oc mit nen ASIC von 80.. Da ist irgendwas kaputt..


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> OK, meine Classy geht auch zur RMA an Evga... Andere schaffen 1500+ und meine crasht bei nen +10 MHz oc mit nen ASIC von 80.. Da ist irgendwas kaputt..



womit erhöhst du den Takt?

Hatte mit Afterburner das gleiche Problem! Mit EVGA PrecisionX 16 ging es dann!
Und hast du es mal mit dem LN2 Bios probiert?


----------



## Mysterion (27. Juli 2015)

Nach dem Theater mit der Zotac AMP! Extreme lasse ich mir jetzt die *Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S *kommen.

Zotac arbeitet wohl gerade an einem BIOS-Update, ich vermute aber einen Designfehler bei der Lüftersteuerung.

Ich komme mir bei Euren Beiträgen manchmal richtig billig vor, wo ich doch nur eine Karte haben will, die @Stock einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> OK, meine Classy geht auch zur RMA an Evga... Andere schaffen 1500+ und meine crasht bei nen +10 MHz oc mit nen ASIC von 80.. Da ist irgendwas kaputt..



ja und meine macht normal 1304 obwohl der Boost bei 1190 liegt und mit +200 GPU Takt geht sie auf 1516 bei +32mV und macht nicht mal Geräusche. Und der Asic liegt bei 69,5


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> womit erhöhst du den Takt?
> 
> Hatte mit Afterburner das gleiche Problem! Mit EVGA PrecisionX 16 ging es dann!
> Und hast du es mal mit dem LN2 Bios probiert?



crasht mit beiden programmen, spielt also keine Rolle. Der kleinste OC ist zu viel für die Karte.. Ist doch ein Witz, eine Karte gemacht zum übertakten kann man nicht übertakten...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Hatte nicht jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Moon knight Versuch nr 1 glaub. Mit seiner neuen ist er rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Mysterion (27. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> crasht mit beiden programmen, spielt also keine Rolle. Der kleinste OC ist zu viel für die Karte.. Ist doch ein Witz, eine Karte gemacht zum übertakten kann man nicht übertakten...



Packst Du denn ein bissel mehr Spannung drauf oder arbeitst Du nur mit dem PT @ Max?

Eine hohe ASIC garantiert eben kein erfolgreiches OC...


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich kann so viel Spannung drauf geben wie ich lustig bin, mit +50mV crasht die genau so wie ohne Erhöhung. PT ist auch egal ob voll aufgedreht oder auf 100 belassen... Einzig mit den Stock Werten ohne Bios läuft der stunden in Heaven durch, gerade mit +1 MHz versucht und bums, CRASH :/


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

.... Ja die war eingeschweißt..... Was hatte deine damals für nen ASIC? Bitte nicht 79,4 weil dann ist es die selbe


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig meine erste Karte?  War die eingeschweißt? Weil die ja genau so drauf war.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-138.html#post7538695



Hattest du den selben ASIC wie SimRacer?


----------



## Lori78 (27. Juli 2015)

Seid ihr beide mit der Laustärke und Kühlung der Classified zufrieden?


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Seid ihr beide mit der Laustärke und Kühlung der Classified zufrieden?



Die ist schon krass laut.. Mir aber egal da ich die beim zocken wegen Headset ja eh nicht höre...


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Ich kann so viel Spannung drauf geben wie ich lustig bin, mit +50mV crasht die genau so wie ohne Erhöhung. PT ist auch egal ob voll aufgedreht oder auf 100 belassen... Einzig mit den Stock Werten ohne Bios läuft der stunden in Heaven durch, gerade mit +1 MHz versucht und bums, CRASH :/



Meine ist genauso aber nur wenn ich mit afterburner übertakte. Mit EVGA Precision und LN2 Bios geht sie etwas aber nur auf 1370MHz aber deswegen geht sie auch zurück! Und ich bekomme eine neue. 
Herr Ungermann von EVGA ist da echt ein guter Ansprechpartner


----------



## chischko (27. Juli 2015)

Sorry für's erneute Spammen aber zur Info hab ich es nun doch mal geschaft beio meiner Zotac 980 Ti extreme trotz des miesen ASIC Werts von 64,9% nen stabiles OC i.H.v. zumindest 90Mhz beim Takt inkl. PT von 111% und OV von +87mV hinzubekommen. Speicher hab ich unangetastet gelassen. Getestet unter GTA V, The Witcher und COD Ghosts. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ja und meine macht normal 1304 obwohl der Boost bei 1190 liegt und mit +200 GPU Takt geht sie auf 1516 bei +32mV und macht nicht mal Geräusche. Und der Asic liegt bei 69,5



Hm meine ist auch ziemlich laut, staune das du sagst deine macht nicht mal Geräusche scheinst ja der einzige hier zu sein oder hast was an der Kühlung gemacht?


----------



## SimRacer925 (27. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Meine ist genauso aber nur wenn ich mit afterburner übertakte. Mit EVGA Precision und LN2 Bios geht sie etwas aber nur auf 1370MHz aber deswegen geht sie auch zurück! Und ich bekomme eine neue.
> Herr Ungermann von EVGA ist da echt ein guter Ansprechpartner



1370 mit oc? 
Uih bin ich mit 1430 ohne oc ja gar nicht schlecht dran.. Nur lässt sie sich auch kein Stück weiter übertakten..


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wo lest ihr denn die Booststufe ab?



Maxwell Bios Tweaker


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Habe heute endlich meine EVGA 980 Ti K|ngp|n bekommen und eingebaut. Mit knapp 1,5 kg hat sie schon ein stattliches Gewicht und optisch ist sie natürlich eine richtige Schönheit.
> Im Auslieferungszustand boostet sie schon standardmäßig auf 1595 MHz und läuft dabei stabil. Allerdings wird sie mir dabei etwas zu warm (~ 78 °C) , daher habe ich mir eine eigene Lüfterkurve gebastelt.
> 
> Im Hardwareluxx-Test hat die Karte immer um die 65°C erreicht. Testen die eigentlich im offenen Aufbau, weiß das einer? Scheint mir jedenfalls so. Naja, der schöne Kühler wird demnächst eh einem Wasserblock weichen müssen.
> ...



Scheinst ja einer der ersten zu sein mit der Kingpin, könntest du vielleicht mal das PCB ablichten ohne Kühler?


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Meine ist genauso aber nur wenn ich mit afterburner übertakte. Mit EVGA Precision und LN2 Bios geht sie etwas aber nur auf 1370MHz aber deswegen geht sie auch zurück! Und ich bekomme eine neue.
> Herr Ungermann von EVGA ist da echt ein guter Ansprechpartner



Weisst du was LN2 bedeutet


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> Weisst du was LN2 bedeutet



ja klar


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> ja klar



und wie hast du die karte mit dem Biosmod gekühlt ??

Meine Vermutung du hast zuviel Spannung drauf geballert und bist in das TT gelaufen deswegen wollte die Karte nicht weiter.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Standartkühler der Unterschied vom LN2 (Stickstoff) zum Standart Bios ist nur das erhöhte Powertarget von 141% und das man mehr Spannung geben kann. Heißt aber nicht das man die Karte nicht ohne LN2 kühlen kann



PCTom schrieb:


> und wie hast du die karte mit dem Biosmod gekühlt ??
> 
> Meine Vermutung du hast zuviel Spannung drauf geballert und bist in das TT gekaufen deswegen wollte die Karte nicht weiter.



Ähm ich glaube nicht!

Spannung waren 1,212V und Powertarget waren nicht mal 100%


----------



## Wild Thing (27. Juli 2015)

Also meine MSI dümpelt im Idle mit 41 Grad rum, und die Lüfter sind aus...


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Mit dem Standartkühler der Unterschied vom LN2 (Stickstoff) zum Standart Bios ist nur das erhöhte Powertarget von 141% und das man mehr Spannung geben kann. Heißt aber nicht das man die Karte nicht ohne LN2 kühlen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK ich hab hier nur schon öfter gelesen 80+ ASIC nicht stab bekommen und zurück geschickt schade um die Karten das waren 1600er nur bei höherem ASIC brauch man mehr Fingerspitzengefühl muss Voltagestufen und Boostsufen genau anpassen, die gehen weiter sind nur schwieriger stabil zu bekommen aber wer sich auskennt treibt die Karten auf 1600.
das geht nicht über Afterburner oder EVGA precesion nein da muss man mit dem Maxwell Bios Tweaker ran oder gleich ein fertiges Modbios drauf


----------



## Sardor (27. Juli 2015)

Hi Zusammen hab ne Kurze Frage, wurdet ihr für 350 € von einer EVGA 970 FTW+ zu einer EVGA 980 TI ACX 2.0+ Wechseln oder nicht? Via Step up Programm von EVGA.
Bin mir unsicher und wollte euch Fragen ob ihr das Machen würdet? Ne Zweite 970 um im SLI laufen zu lassen ist Teurer Wegen neuem Netzteil und Graka. Deswegen die Frage. 

System:
CPU: I5 4690k @3.5 GHz
Ram: G.Skill Ares 16GB Kit. 1600.
SSD: Cruical M500 256GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet E10 500 Watt. 80 Plus Gold.

Greetings Sardor.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2015)

Von 970 auf 980 ist der Sprung zu klein, würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2015)

Da steht doch 980 Ti


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juli 2015)

Alter Mann und die Augen! Verdammt, dann kann er klar tauschen


----------



## r0xa (27. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Farcry4? -.- Jedes andere Spiel läuft mit bis zu 1441 Mhz und bleibt auch Std lang so, keine Abstürze... aber in Farcry4 schmiert mir der Treiber immer nach einer gewissen Zeit ab (mal sind es 30 min, mal 3 Std)


----------



## daniel82a (27. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte mal wieder ne Anfänger-Frage, und zwar habe ich vor mein Powerlimit ein wenig zu erhöhen. In meinem Bios ist jetzt aber ein Boost-Limit eingetragen, was bedeutet das jetzt genau für mich, weil die Karte bereits mit mehr als dem Boost-Limit läuft? Alle anderen Bios die ich mir angesehen habe, sind bei dem Punkt einfach ausgegraut? Karte ist ne ganz normale EVGA 980 ti ACX. Das verwirrt mich grad ein wenig? Karte läuft im Moment auf 1400 und war auch schon mal auf 1450.


----------



## daniel82a (27. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Farcry4? -.- Jedes andere Spiel läuft mit bis zu 1441 Mhz und bleibt auch Std lang so, keine Abstürze... aber in Farcry4 schmiert mir der Treiber immer nach einer gewissen Zeit ab (mal sind es 30 min, mal 3 Std)



Passiert bei mir auch, aber nur wenn ich den Afterburner anhabe.


----------



## PCTom (27. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal wieder ne Anfänger-Frage, und zwar habe ich vor mein Powerlimit ein wenig zu erhöhen. In meinem Bios ist jetzt aber ein Boost-Limit eingetragen, was bedeutet das jetzt genau für mich, weil die Karte bereits mit mehr als dem Boost-Limit läuft? Alle anderen Bios die ich mir angesehen habe, sind bei dem Punkt einfach ausgegraut? Karte ist ne ganz normale EVGA 980 ti ACX. Das verwirrt mich grad ein wenig? Karte läuft im Moment auf 1400 und war auch schon mal auf 1450.


[Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## r0xa (27. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Passiert bei mir auch, aber nur wenn ich den Afterburner anhabe.



Oh den habe ich die ganze Zeit an hiihiii..

Was ist besser zum OC Test. Heaven 4.0 oder Valley 1.0? (Sry DblPost)


----------



## daniel82a (27. Juli 2015)

PCTom schrieb:


> [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum



Danke. Hab das davor schon mal durchgelesen aber noch nicht ganz überrissen gehabt, ich fass mal kurz zusammen was für mich da wichtig ist: Das mit den Boost-Limit von  1392 Mhz und dem ganzem Boost-Table, ist nur für mich von Bedeutung, wenn man rein übers Bios übertakten will und hat keinerlei Bedeutung wenn man nur mit dem Afterburner übertaktet?


----------



## r0xa (27. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die PNY XLR8 auf 1430/8000 bekommen aber nach einigen Bench´s wird die Karte 80° heiß.


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juli 2015)

Habe eine interessante Info bzgl. Ram-OC.  Der Gpu-Takt betrag immer 1452Mhz. Sobald man den Ram auf 3800Mhz (1900Mhz) in meiner Benchmarkszene übertaktet, stieg die fps bei The Witcher 3 (4K) von 30fps auf 40fps!!! Finde ich wirklich heftig. Das Anheben des GPU-Taktes (1500Mhz) hat kaum was grbracht, auf 4000Mhz(2000Mhz) waren es nochmal 3-5fps mehr. 

Mein kleines Fazit: lieber den Ram etwas mehr Saft geben als den GPU Takt Richtung 1,5Ghz treiben. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## daniel82a (27. Juli 2015)

Ja aber du musst da doch total ins Power-Limit laufen, oder hast das schon erhöht per Bios-Mod?


----------



## Blackout27 (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ja aber du musst da doch total ins Power-Limit laufen, oder hast das schon erhöht per Bios-Mod?



die 1500Mhz und 4000Mhz habe ich nur ganz kurz getestet im Spiel für meine Benchmarkszene. Ob die Settings stabil laufen weiß ich nicht aber in dem Monent lief alles okay. Ich habe jetzt meine Taktraten auf 1452 Mhz und 3800Mhz gesetzt (goldene Mitte) und da läuft das PT so auf 105-114% (kann nur bis 110% einstellen aber die Gute gönnt sich etwas mehr^^)


----------



## Snowhack (28. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Habe eine interessante Info bzgl. Ram-OC.  Der Gpu-Takt betrag immer 1452Mhz. Sobald man den Ram auf 3800Mhz (1900Mhz) in meiner Benchmarkszene übertaktet, stieg die fps bei The Witcher 3 (4K) von 30fps auf 40fps!!! Finde ich wirklich heftig. Das Anheben des GPU-Taktes (1500Mhz) hat kaum was grbracht, auf 4000Mhz(2000Mhz) waren es nochmal 3-5fps mehr.
> 
> Mein kleines Fazit: lieber den Ram etwas mehr Saft geben als den GPU Takt Richtung 1,5Ghz treiben. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Bei meiner Karte geht zum Glück beides 1500Mhz und 8000 Speicher.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Bei meiner Karte geht zum Glück beides 1500Mhz und 8000 Speicher.



Nicht schlecht!!! Wie warm wird deine G1 dabei?


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Habe eine interessante Info bzgl. Ram-OC.  Der Gpu-Takt betrag immer 1452Mhz. Sobald man den Ram auf 3800Mhz (1900Mhz) in meiner Benchmarkszene übertaktet, stieg die fps bei The Witcher 3 (4K) von 30fps auf 40fps!!! Finde ich wirklich heftig. Das Anheben des GPU-Taktes (1500Mhz) hat kaum was grbracht, auf 4000Mhz(2000Mhz) waren es nochmal 3-5fps mehr.
> 
> Mein kleines Fazit: lieber den Ram etwas mehr Saft geben als den GPU Takt Richtung 1,5Ghz treiben. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Das ist zwar richtig. Aber dadurch kann meine Palit z.B. in sehr anspruchsvollen Szenen den Boost nicht mehr halten und bricht heftig ein. Das PT limitiert dann sehr. 

Eine Frage. Kann man im Bios das PT erhöhen ohne andere Einstellungen verändern zu müssen?


----------



## Snowhack (28. Juli 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!!! Wie warm wird deine G1 dabei?




Zwischen 75 und 77C° wird Sie warm.


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Kann man im Bios das PT erhöhen ohne andere Einstellungen verändern zu müssen?



Also so wie ich mich jetzt eingelesen hab geht das ohne Probleme. How to Raise the Power Target Limit on GeForce GTX 970 and GTX 980 - Crypto Mining Blog.

Hab mir jetzt mal dein Bios angesehen, und es ist genau wie bei mir, die Werte zusammengezählt bei 100 %  ergeben schon 315 Watt die zur Verfügung stehen könnten. Also dürfe es kein Problem sein, die 275 Watt bei 110% auf 300 Watt bei 120% zu heben.  Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich da selber was falsch verstanden hab und jetzt doofes Zeug erzähle.


----------



## Lori78 (28. Juli 2015)

*GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Bk. Accelero Hybrid S bei caseking verfügbar *

Edit: Und eine bestellt, meine Asus Strix geht heute wieder zurück, da sie leider sporadische Abstürze hat.


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> *GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Bk. Accelero Hybrid S bei caseking verfügbar *
> 
> Edit: Und eine bestellt, meine Asus Strix geht heute wieder zurück, da sie leider sporadische Abstürze hat.



Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass deine Odyssee ein Ende hat


----------



## Lori78 (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass deine Odyssee ein Ende hat



Danke! Hoffe es echt mal, und ich will sogar 2 Karten für SLI 
Karte kommt mit Express, sollte also morgen gegen Mittag bei mir sein. Aber ich muss sagen, die Karte sieht genauso sch... aus wie die X3, egal hauptsache sie läuft rund.


----------



## SlapJack (28. Juli 2015)

Hab gestern den Treiber Deinstalliert und den Hotfix drauf gespielt und nochmal bissl am OC rumgespielt aber irgendwie will die Karte nicht Stabil bleiben... Wenn der Speicher mehr als 380Mhz Plus bekommt gibts dauernd Probleme und auch das + für die GPU scheint der nicht genehm zu sein. Selbst wenn ich nur im Windows bin und bissl im Netz Surfe kommen immer wieder Meldungen über Treiberabsturz. Das macht so leider echt keinen Spaß... Ich hoffe nur das es nicht an meinem Rechner liegt, da die alte Zotac 970 ja ähnliche Phänomene zeigte... 

Auch die Tatsache das hier alle ne Idle Temp von 30-40° haben und meine ohne Lüfter (trotz aktiver Gehäuse Belüftung) selbst bei nur Windows Betrieb auf 58-59° kommt macht mich dann doch ziemlich stutzig.

Irgendwie habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl das entweder was bei meiner Faul ist oder ich einfach den Sweetspot für sie nicht finden kann (Asci von knapp 76%). PT kam beim Benachmarken maximal an die 99° wobei der Takt nie reduziert wurde. Auch das die Karte gleich so zickt beim erhöhen der Speicherfrequenz wundert mich, schließlich haben einige Hersteller ab Stock schon die 8000MHz beim Speicher wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

Vielleicht kann ich heute Abend nochmal etwas rumprobieren aber wirklich happy bin ich mit dem Ergebniss noch nicht.


----------



## Mysterion (28. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Danke! Hoffe es echt mal, und ich will sogar 2 Karten für SLI
> Karte kommt mit Express, sollte also morgen gegen Mittag bei mir sein. Aber ich muss sagen, die Karte sieht genauso sch... aus wie die X3, egal hauptsache sie läuft rund.



Ich find die Karte optisch gar nicht so schlecht. Die Kühler auf der Karte für die VRMs und VRAM sieht zumindest deutlich solider aus, als bei der EVGA Hybrid, die ohne nennenswerte Kühlfläche und mit Radiallüfter arbeitet.

Hoffentlich ist mit der Karte auch bei mir das Theater vorbei...


----------



## SlapJack (28. Juli 2015)

Die Ti Black klingt generell interessant. Bin mal gespannt was ihr so darüber Berichtet. Moon_Knight hatte die ja auch schon und direkt Ratternde Lüfter


----------



## Lori78 (28. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Die Ti Black klingt generell interessant. Bin mal gespannt was ihr so darüber Berichtet. Moon_Knight hatte die ja auch schon und direkt Ratternde Lüfter



NEIN, die wird super werden! Will nix von ratternden Lüftern hören


----------



## bisonigor (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Also so wie ich mich jetzt eingelesen hab geht das ohne Probleme. How to Raise the Power Target Limit on GeForce GTX 970 and GTX 980 - Crypto Mining Blog.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt mal dein Bios angesehen, und es ist genau wie bei mir, die Werte zusammengezählt bei 100 %  ergeben schon 315 Watt die zur Verfügung stehen könnten. Also dürfe es kein Problem sein, die 275 Watt bei 110% auf 300 Watt bei 120% zu heben.  Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich da selber was falsch verstanden hab und jetzt doofes Zeug erzähle.


Ich habe meinen leicht erhöht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 22.000 geknackt 1564/4000 mit 1,274V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spiele aber mit 1500/4000 und 1,218V


----------



## Kusarr (28. Juli 2015)

wieviel mV kann man eigentlich der Palit SJ zusätzlich geben?
hab GPU im mom auf 1441Mhz. Dachte daran den Speicher noch etwas zu übertakten. Bringt das denn auch was?


----------



## deReen (28. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> wieviel mV kann man eigentlich der Palit SJ zusätzlich geben?
> hab GPU im mom auf 1441Mhz. Dachte daran den Speicher noch etwas zu übertakten. Bringt das denn auch was?



Also bei mir hat es in den Benchmarks definitiv was gebracht, kann dir allerdings leider momentan keine Werte nennen da ich auf der Arbeit bin. 
Hab den Speicher auf +400 ohne Probleme anheben können, auch ohne das er ins PT lief. 
Hab aber auch keine Palit sondern ne Gigabyte....


----------



## Kusarr (28. Juli 2015)

ich versteh ned wie manche hier +400 Mhz aufn Speicher geben können trotz krassem OC beim GPU-Takt ... wenn ich da +50Mhz mach hauts mich schon ausm Benchmark raus. Habt ihr da mV erhöht oder Standard?


----------



## SlapJack (28. Juli 2015)

Nach 2 Stunden Grafikkarte im "Leerlauf" also nur im Desktop / Browser mit 10% konstanter Lüfterdrehzahl bleibt die Temperatur bei 58°.  Bei 20% konstant komm ich auf 56° runter.  Nun die Frage woran es liegt, das Snowhack mit 0RPM bei 32° bleibt (soweit ich weiß hat er ebenfalls 4k) und meine kaum unter 46° zu kriegen ist sogar mit 20% Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Evtl würde der tausch der WLP helfen, jedoch ist dann die Garantie Futsch soweit ich weiß. Ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht wir die Karte getauscht. 

- Spulenfiepen
- Hohe Temps
- Anfangs Klackernde Lüfter
- Sehr Unstabil im OC
 und selbst mit Standard Einstellungen (Takt und Ram) kommts zu Treiberabstürzen was mich noch viel mehr wundert. Selbst eine Neuinstallation des Treibers mit DDU (353.30 und 353.49 unter Win8) brachte nicht viel. 

Das sind mir irgendwie zu viele Problemchen bei so einem teuren Stück Hardware. 

Oder hat noch jemand ne Idee woher die Probleme kommen könnten?


----------



## deReen (28. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> ich versteh ned wie manche hier +400 Mhz aufn Speicher geben können trotz krassem OC beim GPU-Takt ... wenn ich da +50Mhz mach hauts mich schon ausm Benchmark raus. Habt ihr da mV erhöht oder Standard?



Kann ich dir erst heute Abend sagen, hab die Settings nicht im Kopf


----------



## bisonigor (28. Juli 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> ich versteh ned wie manche hier +400 Mhz aufn Speicher geben können trotz krassem OC beim GPU-Takt ... wenn ich da +50Mhz mach hauts mich schon ausm Benchmark raus. Habt ihr da mV erhöht oder Standard?


Kann sein, dass dein Speicher einfach nicht mehr verträgt, so ist es bei meiner alten Graka gewesen, die Spannung ist nur für die GPU zuständig. VRam hat seine eigene Stromversorgung und du kannst die nicht verändern bei deiner Graka.


----------



## Kusarr (28. Juli 2015)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass dein Speicher einfach nicht mehr verträgt, so ist es bei meiner alten Graka gewesen, die Spannung ist nur für die GPU zuständig. VRam hat seine eigene Stromversorgung und du kannst die nicht verändern bei deiner Graka.



mmh ok dann geht wohl nich mehr wie meine +20Mhz aufn Speicher 
naja egal, Leistung is top


----------



## Palmdale (28. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden Grafikkarte im "Leerlauf" also nur im Desktop / Browser mit 10% konstanter Lüfterdrehzahl bleibt die Temperatur bei 58°.  Bei 20% konstant komm ich auf 56° runter.  Nun die Frage woran es liegt, das Snowhack mit 0RPM bei 32° bleibt (soweit ich weiß hat er ebenfalls 4k) und meine kaum unter 46° zu kriegen ist sogar mit 20% Lüfterdrehzahl.
> 
> Evtl würde der tausch der WLP helfen, jedoch ist dann die Garantie Futsch soweit ich weiß. Ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht wir die Karte getauscht.
> 
> ...



Zu den restlichen Dingen kann ich zwar nix sagen, meine beiden (fehlerhaften) MSI Karten waren im Idle über 50° warm, die jetzige Palit mit ebenfalls Zero-Fan-Modus um die 39°. Ich tippe auf schlampige WLP-Verbindung


----------



## DummBazz (28. Juli 2015)

@slapjack
und das rädchen links ist auch aktiviert?


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Zu den restlichen Dingen kann ich zwar nix sagen, meine beiden (fehlerhaften) MSI Karten waren im Idle über 50° warm, die jetzige Palit mit ebenfalls Zero-Fan-Modus um die 39°. Ich tippe auf schlampige WLP-Verbindung



Naja Wenn du einen 144 Hz Monitor hast geht die Grafikkarte nicht zu 100%  in den Sparmodus. Stell ich auf 60 Hz dann geht meine Karte auf 25c runter. Auf 144 Hz ist sie bei 39c. Da Spielen individuelle Faktoren eine Rolle.  Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Karte immer unter 30c im Idle ist. Snowhack hat zwar 4k aber kein 144 Hz. Korregiere mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## SlapJack (28. Juli 2015)

Stimmt Snowhacks Bildschirm wird auch nur 60Hz haben da meines wissens nach mehr bei 4k nicht geht. Deshalb bietet sich der direkte vergleich hier sehr gut an, da selbe Grafikkarte und selbe Auflösung. Das die Grafikkarte bei 4k evtl nicht in den Ruhemodus geht dachte ich auch, aber immer wieder macht sie nur 200-400 Mhz und dann ab und zu geht sie wieder direkt auf 1150Mhz. Aber trotzdem sollte sie ja ähnliche Temperaturen halten können wie ne andere G1. 

@DummBazz: ja das Häckchen ist drin. Damit hab ich ja die Lüfterkurve bei mir Eingestellt, so dass die Lüfter bis 60° aus sind und dann entsprechend Steil auf 65% Drehzahl gehen bei 63° und bei 77° dann auf 100% (da beim Benchmarken die Grafikkarte schon 82° hatte als ich war gestartet bin hab ichs mal so eingestellt, mal schauen was in Games so rauskommt)

Weiß denn jemand ob Gigabyte Probleme macht wenn ich ne andere Wärmeleitpaste drauf mache? Oder sollte ich eher Reklamieren?


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Den 144Hz-Bug kannst du auch umgehen, wenn du in Windows auf 120Hz stellst und im Spiel dann wie gewohnt 144Hz.
> Musst nicht auf 60Hz runter.



Muss ich das dann am Monitor umstellen oder wie?


----------



## DummBazz (28. Juli 2015)

setz doch im AB mal selbst die punkte ab xx grad xx rpm.ich hab da einige gesetzt und bei 74grad zb 56%,70grad 54% ect...bei 77grad auf 100% da fliegen dir ja die ohren wech. da reichen ca 60% locker aus


----------



## Hummel_1980 (28. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Muss ich das dann am Monitor umstellen oder wie?



Nein, in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Bildschirmauflösung die 120 Hz fest einstellen und in den 3D-Einstellungen die Frequenz auf "Höchste verfügbar" setzen.
Dann läuft er automatisch im Desktopbetrieb mit 120 Hz und geht auf 144 Hz wenn du im Spiel bist.


----------



## SlapJack (28. Juli 2015)

Die Lüfterkurve ist ja so von mir vorgegeben, da ich sie beim Benchmark benötigte. Wie gesagt, wenn die Grafikkarte bereits 60° hat und der Benchmakr läuft durch kam die Karte Teilweise auf 82-84° bei 75%- Deshalb hab ich dann ab weiter oben die Lüfter vollgas laufen lassen. Konnte bisher noch nicht testen wie die Temperatur so beim Zocken ist. Hoffe das geht am Wochenende. Aber da Benchmarks die Grafikkarte meist vollgas belasten sollte es in Spielen nicht so schlimm werden.

Soo siehts bei mir in etwa aus mit ca. 30 min Idle. Lüfterkurve ist auch mit dabei. Grafikkarte taktet immer wieder mal hoch, und je nach dem wann die 60° grenze erreicht ist, fahren die Lüfter mal kurz an. 

Werds jetzt mal versuchen mit nem direkten Sprung bei 60° auf 30% und ner Temperatur Hysteres von 10°. Bisher waren 5° Temperatur Hysterese Eingestellt, aber gebracht hats wie man sieht leider nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Juli 2015)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage, BIOS erneuern nötig? Habe hinten 90 jetzt ist da 92. Und wenn ja, wie ist der sicherste Weg?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Juli 2015)

Danke, war auf der EVGA Seite. Werde mich dort mal umtun.


----------



## HannesSolo (28. Juli 2015)

Laut GPU-Z hat meine Palit SJ 1,187Volt. Wenn ich 13mv dazugebe habe ich aber nicht 1,200Volt anliegen, sondern 1,212Volt.
Wieso ist das so?


----------



## CSharper (28. Juli 2015)

Siehe Voltage Abstufung im Bios.


----------



## JayR91 (28. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Zu den restlichen Dingen kann ich zwar nix sagen, meine beiden (fehlerhaften) MSI Karten waren im Idle über 50° warm, die jetzige Palit mit ebenfalls Zero-Fan-Modus um die 39°. Ich tippe auf schlampige WLP-Verbindung


Also mit Lüfter aus geht meine auch bis 50°C im Idle, das ist aber kein Problem. Ich hab aber immer die Lüfter an also dumpelt sie zwischen 28-35°C je nach Wetter rum.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Meine ist im idle bei 65°C, Lüfter laufen halt sehr langsam und 144Hz WQHD Monitor.


----------



## DummBazz (28. Juli 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Die Lüfterkurve ist ja so von mir vorgegeben, da ich sie beim Benchmark benötigte. Wie gesagt, wenn die Grafikkarte bereits 60° hat und der Benchmakr läuft durch kam die Karte Teilweise auf 82-84° bei 75%- Deshalb hab ich dann ab weiter oben die Lüfter vollgas laufen lassen. Konnte bisher noch nicht testen wie die Temperatur so beim Zocken ist. Hoffe das geht am Wochenende. Aber da Benchmarks die Grafikkarte meist vollgas belasten sollte es in Spielen nicht so schlimm werden.
> 
> Soo siehts bei mir in etwa aus mit ca. 30 min Idle. Lüfterkurve ist auch mit dabei. Grafikkarte taktet immer wieder mal hoch, und je nach dem wann die 60° grenze erreicht ist, fahren die Lüfter mal kurz an.
> 
> ...



setz doch den punkt bei 60grad mal höher zb auf 40% und dann einen neuen zb 30grad und 10%


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

So gerade mit meinen ersten Lüfterumbau auf Morpheus mit 2x Wingboost  auf meiner EVGA ACX fertig geworden.  Temperaturen und Lautstärke sind jetzt einfach ein Traum  Nach 20 Minuten ist mir eins schon klar, ich kann nie wieder zu GK zurück die mehr Lärm machen


----------



## JayR91 (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> So gerade mit meinen ersten Lüfterumbau auf Morpheus mit 2x Wingboost  auf meiner EVGA ACX fertig geworden.  Temperaturen und Lautstärke sind jetzt einfach ein Traum  Nach 20 Minuten ist mir eins schon klar, ich kann nie wieder zu GK zurück die mehr Lärm machen


Und ich warte noch sehnsüchtig auf den Full Waterblock von EKWB... 4-5 Wochen noch soll es dauern bis er für 3 Costum Modelle kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Frag doch mal bei Alphacool an, ob sie schon einen haben.
Wenn nicht, dann schick deine Karte hin und sie machen dir einen für lau.


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

Was gibt es denn für alternativen außer WaKü als Kühlung für die TI? Stärkere Lüfter drauf klatschen? Spezielle Backplates?... Klärt mich auf


----------



## Hummel_1980 (28. Juli 2015)

Bei mir dauert es leider noch etwas, bis ich meine Benchmarks zur K|NGP|N posten kann. Die Karte läuft stock zwar stabil, aber wenn ich sie in vernünftigen Temperaturbereichen halten will, damit sie nicht heruntertaktet, muss ich die Lüfter fast am Maximum laufen lassen.
Mit voreingestellter Lüfterkurve selbst mit offenem Gehäuse lande ich immer kurz vor dem Temp Target und das ist einfach nicht akzeptabel  An Übertakten brauche ich da gar nicht zu denken...
Habe den Support erst einmal kontaktiert.

Mit Standardeinstellungen boostet die Karte mit 1430 MHz, geht aber ab 59°C auf 1418 MHz und ab 68°C auf 1406 MHz runter. Takt, Power Target etc. habe ich noch nicht angerührt.

Hier mal ein Screenshot, auf dem meine eigene Lüfterkurve zu sehen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Wer noch auf der Suche nach der EVGA Hybrid ist, sollte mal im Alternate Outlet gucken.


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid II ? 120 | Outstanding Cooling Performance - 320 Watt | Patented Back-Side Cooler | Liquid Cooling | Quiet Fan | Improved fan control
> 
> ARCTIC | Accelero Xtreme III | Unübertroffene Kühlleistung - 300 Watt | Silent-Lüfterrad | Patentierte Lüfterhalterung
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung von WaKü und hab ehrlich gesagt Angst mich an so komplizierte Sachen zu wagen :p

aber der ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 3 sieht interessant aus. Ist das Schwer den anzubringen oder bieten die einen Service dafür an?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Warum der Xtreme 3 und nicht der Xtreme 4?
Beim 4er brauchst du zwar mehr Platz, aber dafür musst du nichts festkleben.


----------



## SimRacer925 (28. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr eure Karten eigentlich im Multi-Rail oder Single-Rail angeschlossen? Hab gelesen Multi-Rail soll wohl besser sein?!  Hatte bisher immer nur eine 12V Rail genutzt und einfach da die beiden PCIE Stecker von dem einen Kabel in die Karte. Hab jetzt gelesen man soll besser zwei 12V Rails nutzen und von jeder Rail dann nur einen Stecker nutzen.. 
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum der Xtreme 3 und nicht der Xtreme 4?
> Beim 4er brauchst du zwar mehr Platz, aber dafür musst du nichts festkleben.



Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X Aktiv - Hardware, Notebooks

Ist das der? In der Kompatibilitätsliste ist die TI nicht bei.


----------



## GladiusTi (28. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Karten eigentlich im Multi-Rail oder Single-Rail angeschlossen? Hab gelesen Multi-Rail soll wohl besser sein?!  Hatte bisher immer nur eine 12V Rail genutzt und einfach da die beiden PCIE Stecker von dem einen Kabel in die Karte. Hab jetzt gelesen man soll besser zwei 12V Rails nutzen und von jeder Rail dann nur einen Stecker nutzen..
> Wie sieht's bei euch aus?



Versuch mal Multi-rail, hatte mit Single-Rail nur Probleme, Karte bzw. Treiber crashte nach minimalen OC. Besonders bei Valley war das nach 15sek der Fall


----------



## Marzee (28. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV 280X Aktiv - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Ist das der? In der Kompatibilitätsliste ist die TI nicht bei.





Dieser ist kompatibel


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Karten eigentlich im Multi-Rail oder Single-Rail angeschlossen? Hab gelesen Multi-Rail soll wohl besser sein?!  Hatte bisher immer nur eine 12V Rail genutzt und einfach da die beiden PCIE Stecker von dem einen Kabel in die Karte. Hab jetzt gelesen man soll besser zwei 12V Rails nutzen und von jeder Rail dann nur einen Stecker nutzen..
> Wie sieht's bei euch aus?



Bei mir klebt das alles an einem Rail. Kann man anders machen aber mir ist die bessere Lastverteilung nicht das Kabelchaos wert


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2015)

Marzee schrieb:


> Dieser ist kompatibel



Passt der auch für die Zotac Extreme?Oder nur auf das Referenzdesign?


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei mir klebt das alles an einem Rail.  Kann man anders machen aber mir ist die bessere Lastverteilung nicht das  Kabelchaos wert



Welches Kabelchaos? Ein Multi/Single-Rail Netzteil mit CM unterscheidet sich nicht bei der Anzahl der Kabel. 

Die Lastverteilung ist nötig um die einzelnen Stränge separat abzusichern.
Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob an einem 16AWG-Kabel eine 20 oder 60A Sicherung hängt.

Zum Beispiel:
Produktvergleich be quiet! Power Zone 650W ATX 2.4 (BN210), be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-600W/BN235) | Geizhals Deutschland
[url]http://geizhals.de/?cmp=992175&cmp=790601
[/URL]


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung von WaKü und hab ehrlich gesagt Angst mich an so komplizierte Sachen zu wagen :p
> 
> aber der ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme 3 sieht interessant aus. Ist das Schwer den anzubringen oder bieten die einen Service dafür an?



Bevor ich mich für den Morpheus entschieden hab, hab ich  bisschen Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und da war eigentlich immer die Rede davon, dass die Montage beim Arctic ziemlich fummelig sei.  Daraufhin ist die Entscheidung dann auch auf den Morpheus gefallen


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich für den Morpheus entschieden hab, hab ich  bisschen Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und da war eigentlich immer die Rede davon, dass die Montage beim Arctic ziemlich fummelig sei.  Daraufhin ist die Entscheidung dann auch auf den Morpheus gefallen



Was erzielt der Morpheus so für Resultate und ist der umbau schwer?


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte den Vorteil, dass ich ne EVGA hab die eine Baseplate hat zur Kühlung, also grob umfasst musste ich nur 4 Schrauben lösen, Kühler runter, WLP und neuen Kühler drauf. Hab zwei Alpenfön Wingboost 2 Plus drauf, da man sich dann noch das PWM Y-kabel spart. Also bis jetzt ist die Temperatur noch nie über 55 °C gewesen bei einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von ca. 800. Meine größte Hürde war eigentlich, keine Hektik aufkommen zu lassen, da ich noch nie einen VGA-Kühler getauscht habe und es dann gleich ne 700  EuroKarte ist. Im Nachhinein betrachtet aber völlig unproblematisch.

Die Lüfter hab ich direkt an der Karte angeschlossen über diesen Adapter hier: GD2245 Gelid PWM -Adapter -Kabel fÃ¼r VGA-KÃ¼hler Fans | eBay

Hier hast mal noch ein VIdeo über die Montage, der nimmt die Baseplate sogar ab. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdpxnLJMYis

Und zu guter Letzt: Der Thread wo ich mir die Tipps geholt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ommt-den-morpheus.html?highlight=morpheus+980


----------



## Snowhack (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich für den Morpheus entschieden hab, hab ich  bisschen Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und da war eigentlich immer die Rede davon, dass die Montage beim Arctic ziemlich fummelig sei.  Daraufhin ist die Entscheidung dann auch auf den Morpheus gefallen



Leider kommen solche umbauten nicht in Frage für mich da ich zu jeder Generation immer das Top Model Kaufe und das meisten alle halbe Jahr der Fall ist musste ich ja ständig umbauen :-/


----------



## chischko (28. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Leider kommen solche umbauten nicht in Frage für mich da ich zu jeder Generation immer das Top Model Kaufe und das meisten alle halbe Jahr der Fall ist musste ich ja ständig umbauen :-/


Das ist halt auch mein Verhängnis... nur in Sachen CPU muss ich noch etwas nachziehen wobei das weniger Prio hat als die GPU... da will ich immer das Topmodell (außer der gagatitan (x)).


----------



## PCTom (28. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welches Kabelchaos? Ein Multi/Single-Rail Netzteil mit CM unterscheidet sich nicht bei der Anzahl der Kabel.
> 
> Die Lastverteilung ist nötig um die einzelnen Stränge separat abzusichern.
> Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob an einem 16AWG-Kabel eine 20 oder 60A Sicherung hängt.
> ...



Das Problem mit der Lastverteilug habe ich recht gut gelöst 

https://www.alternate.de/Seasonic/Platinum-1200-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1136573?tk=7&lk=8513


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Leider kommen solche umbauten nicht in Frage für mich da ich zu jeder Generation immer das Top Model Kaufe und das meisten alle halbe Jahr der Fall ist musste ich ja ständig umbauen :-/



Ja so ähnlich waren meine Argumente bis jetzt auch, mich hat das ganze Thema einfach mal gereizt. Und da ich jetzt mal ne EVGA habe, dachte ich mir, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann mal ausprobieren. Und ich bin mir zemlich sicher, dass ab jetzt bei mir alle zukünftigen Karten verändert werden, weil mich der Unterschied so begeistert.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Juli 2015)

Eins muss ich noch sagen. Wenn ich bei BF4 bei den Kampfheli den ECM-Jammer (Rauch) auf den Boden aktiviere, dann bricht mein Boost auf ca 1340 MHz runter. Ist das bei euch auch so? Das ist echt übel!


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Vorteil, dass ich ne EVGA hab die eine Baseplate hat zur Kühlung, also grob umfasst musste ich nur 4 Schrauben lösen, Kühler runter, WLP und neuen Kühler drauf. Hab zwei Alpenfön Wingboost 2 Plus drauf, da man sich dann noch das PWM Y-kabel spart. Also bis jetzt ist die Temperatur noch nie über 55 °C gewesen bei einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von ca. 800. Meine größte Hürde war eigentlich, keine Hektik aufkommen zu lassen, da ich noch nie einen VGA-Kühler getauscht habe und es dann gleich ne 700  EuroKarte ist. Im Nachhinein betrachtet aber völlig unproblematisch.
> 
> Die Lüfter hab ich direkt an der Karte angeschlossen über diesen Adapter hier: GD2245 Gelid PWM -Adapter -Kabel fÃ¼r VGA-KÃ¼hler Fans | eBay
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt Zb. die G1 hätte, kann ich da auch einfach die 3x Lüfter vom G1 Modell nehmen oder muss man Extra Lüfter nehmen?


----------



## tonikroos1987 (28. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Karten eigentlich im Multi-Rail oder Single-Rail angeschlossen? Hab gelesen Multi-Rail soll wohl besser sein?!  Hatte bisher immer nur eine 12V Rail genutzt und einfach da die beiden PCIE Stecker von dem einen Kabel in die Karte. Hab jetzt gelesen man soll besser zwei 12V Rails nutzen und von jeder Rail dann nur einen Stecker nutzen..
> Wie sieht's bei euch aus?



Die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt als ich meine Classified angeschlossen habe und dann einfach 2 Rails genommen xD


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Eins muss ich noch sagen. Wenn ich bei BF4 bei den Kampfheli den ECM-Jammer (Rauch) auf den Boden aktiviere, dann bricht mein Boost auf ca 1340 MHz runter. Ist das bei euch auch so? Das ist echt übel!


Kann ich leider nicht testen, Heli fliegen ist nicht bei mir.
Hast du das noch irgendwo anders?

Bei mir läuft die Karte auf 2 Rails, geht auch garnicht anders.


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Zb. die G1 hätte, kann ich da auch einfach die 3x Lüfter vom G1 Modell nehmen oder muss man Extra Lüfter nehmen?



Naja ich weiss nicht wie man die befestigen sollte aufn Morpheus, und grad selber leise Lüfter montieren zu können ist ja einer der 2  Vorteile. Ich wusste jetzt nicht das du ne G1 hast. Die hat ein Custom-PCB, da müsstest dich erstmal erkundigen ob da der Morpheus überhaupt passt.  RAIJINTEK


----------



## alm0st (28. Juli 2015)

So, hab mir jetzt auch ne Superclocked gegöhnt. Leider noch mit ACX Kühler drauf aber der Wasserkühler kommt schon.

Wer hat denn hier sein BIOS schon gemodded? Hab jetzt mal eins mit Power Target 120%, ohne höhere Spannung drauf. ASIC 67 - soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das bei höheren Spannungen gut? Kann ich dann unter Wasser da noch etwas drauf geben?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. Juli 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welches Kabelchaos? Ein Multi/Single-Rail Netzteil mit CM unterscheidet sich nicht bei der Anzahl der Kabel.
> 
> Die Lastverteilung ist nötig um die einzelnen Stränge separat abzusichern.
> Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob an einem 16AWG-Kabel eine 20 oder 60A Sicherung hängt.
> ...



Es geht darum, ob man die Karte an eins oder an 2 Rails hängt 
Ich könnte z.B die Grafikkarte über Rail 3 und 4 betreiben mache es aber nur über Rail 3.


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Naja ich weiss nicht wie man die befestigen sollte aufn Morpheus, und grad selber leise Lüfter montieren zu können ist ja einer der 2  Vorteile. Ich wusste jetzt nicht das du ne G1 hast. Die hat ein Custom-PCB, da müsstest dich erstmal erkundigen ob da der Morpheus überhaupt passt.  RAIJINTEK



Ok das Video ist Cool. Im Prinzip 2 stink normale Lüfter kaufen und drauf hauen. Diese kleinen silbernen Kühler (VRam Kühler denke ich mal?)....Wenn ich die Backplate abnehme sehe ich wo ich welche hinkleben muss, so wie im Video oder? und die Lüfter mit dem Adapter direkt an der Karte anschließen? Aber es sind ja 2 Lüfter, dann brauch ich noch so ein Y-Kabel richtig? https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/zuad-476_zuad_476_1g_800x800.jpg ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Die 980ti hat nichts zum kühlen auf der Rückseite.


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ok das Video ist Cool. Im Prinzip 2 stink normale Lüfter kaufen und drauf hauen. Diese kleinen silbernen Kühler (VRam Kühler denke ich mal?)....Wenn ich die Backplate abnehme sehe ich wo ich welche hinkleben muss, so wie im Video oder? und die Lüfter mit dem Adapter direkt an der Karte anschließen? Aber es sind ja 2 Lüfter, dann brauch ich noch so ein Y-Kabel richtig? https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/zuad-476_zuad_476_1g_800x800.jpg ?



ja 2 PWM-Lüfter  nach deinem Geschmack. Im Normalfall brauchst du so ein Y-kabel (nicht beim Alpenfön Wingboost 2 Plus) und auch noch den Gelid Adapter von Ebay. Aber wie gesagt, in dem Video und meine Karte hat ein Ref-PCB. Du hast aber ein Custom PCB. Ich weiss nicht wie es da mit dem Morpheus aussieht. Will dir da nichts falsches erzählen.  Diese Kühl-Platte die du da siehst im Video, hat nur die EVGA.

Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe bei der Lüfterwahl: https://www.hartware.de/review_1602.html


----------



## r0xa (28. Juli 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> ja 2 PWM-Lüfter  nach deinem Geschmack. Im Normalfall brauchst du so ein Y-kabel (nicht beim Alpenfön Wingboost 2 Plus) und auch noch den Gelid Adapter von Ebay. Aber wie gesagt, in dem Video und meine Karte hat ein Ref-PCB. Du hast aber ein Custom PCB. Ich weiss nicht wie es da mit dem Morpheus aussieht. Will dir da nichts falsches erzählen.  Diese Kühl-Platte die du da siehst im Video, hat nur die EVGA.
> 
> Hier noch eine kleine Hilfe bei der Lüfterwahl: https://www.hartware.de/review_1602.html



Im Moment habe ich die PNY XLR8 OC, aber die werde ich wieder weg schicken, sie wird viel zu heiß und kann nur mit Mühe und Not die 1400 Mhz halten.

Ich war halt am überlegen mir die G1 zu holen (die hat ja ein großes PT von 120?) und dort einen Morpheus drauf zu hauen und dann schön mit 1500 Mhz+ und 60°~ zu verbleiben. Das war so meine Idee...


----------



## daniel82a (28. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich die PNY XLR8 OC, aber die werde ich wieder weg schicken, sie wird viel zu heiß und kann nur mit Mühe und Not die 1400 Mhz halten.
> 
> Ich war halt am überlegen mir die G1 zu holen (die hat ja ein großes PT von 120?) und dort einen Morpheus drauf zu hauen und dann schön mit 1500 Mhz+ und 60°~ zu verbleiben. Das war so meine Idee...



Dann würd ich auf jedenfall erstmal an Raijintek ne Mail schreiben ob er überhaupt passt. Bei EVGA ist halt der Kühlerwechsel besser in der Garantie abgedeckt und du hast die Kühlplatte, die die Montage nochmal um einiges verkürzt. Bin mit der völlig zufrieden, ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht die Anforderung für die 1500 und man läuft auch mit 1400 ab und zu ins Powerlimit, wenn man da nichts im Bios erhöht.


----------



## JayR91 (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Alphacool an, ob sie schon einen haben.
> Wenn nicht, dann schick deine Karte hin und sie machen dir einen für lau.


Lieber 4 Wochen warten anstatt 10-20 Tage ohne Karte


----------



## MountyMAX (29. Juli 2015)

Kann jemand bitte ein kurzes Video von der evga 980 ti superclocked machen, wegen Lautstärke unter normaler(!) Last, mich reizt der lange Garantiezeitraum(da diese nicht gerade günstig ist), bei YT ist leider nur alles voller oc/Benchmarkvideos und sinnlosen Gelaber, ohne mal die Cam vor die laufende Karte zu halten.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Juli 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Lieber 4 Wochen warten anstatt 10-20 Tage ohne Karte



Ich warte seit 3 Monaten auf meinen Kühler für lau...

Das scannen und vermessen war nach 3 Wochen erledigt, dann hätte ich meine Karte wieder.


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Die Hybrid von Inno kam eben an.
Vorweg, die Verpackung hatte keine Schutzfolie o.ä. mehr, gehe mal von einem Rückläufer aus 

Habe sie probemäßig mal eingebaut. Nach dem drücken des Power-Button dachte ich, ich hätte einen Springbrunnen im Tower verbaut, so wie das gluckerte und plätscherte...
Doch wie in den Foren beschrieben, nach 2 Minuten nichts mehr, alles flüsterleise!!

Hier kurz die Daten @ stock (2 Monitor aktiv, deshalb evtl. niedrigere Werte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der ASIC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Powerlimit beim Afterburner lässt sich nur um zusätzliche 5% erhöhen, aber kein Wunder, wenn die Karte schon @stock auf 1455 MHz boostet.


----------



## Mysterion (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Die Hybrid von Inno kam eben an.
> Vorweg, die Verpackung hatte keine Schutzfolie o.ä. mehr, gehe mal von einem Rückläufer aus
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub' nicht, dass das ein Rückläufer ist, die Karte gibt es doch erst seit dem Wochenende bei Caseking. Die Palit ist bspw. auch nicht eingepackt und liegt einfach in einer Klarkunststoffober- und Unterschale.

@ ASIC: Der Wert ist nicht schlecht, irgendwas war da aber mit dem Wert, wenn die Karte unter Wasser läuft.

Meine ist gerade schon in der Zustellung!


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Bis jetzt zufrieden! 

Ich frage mich nur, wieso die Karte jmd. zurückgeschickt hat  Hoffentlich kommt da keine Ernüchterung auf später.

Edit: das war aber auch kein Tape an der Verpackung, nichts. Konnte das so aufklappen. Naja mal sehen.
Edit 2: Auf der Backplate war auch keine Schutzfolie angebracht, und die Inlays waren nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingelegt.

Dann soll dein Kurier mal Gas geben  Schau dir dann mal bitte deine Verpackung genau an.


----------



## Mysterion (29. Juli 2015)

Die Karte boostet höher als die AMP! Extreme und verliert bei den Temps nicht mal die erste Booststufe (>65°C), zudem ist der Speicher übertaktet. Sofern Du mit dem Arbeitsgeräusch der Karte, Pumpe und Kühlung zufrieden bist, sollte eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Ich würde mir wegen der Verpackung keine Sorgen machen, die EVGA Hybrid steckt auch nur in einer Schaumstoffform, da ist nichts eingetütet oder mit Stickern vollgeklebt.

EDIT bzgl. Edit(2): Wird gemacht! 


Lies mal bitte mit GPU-Z die Lastspannung aus!


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Hier mal Firestrike ohne 2 Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte den PC kurz mal ausgeschaltet und wieder neugestartet, kein Plätschern diesmal. So wie es sein soll. 

Die Arbeitsgeräusche sind super bisher, habe das Case im offenen Aufbau neben mir stehen. Kein Klackern, Fiepen, Gluckern, was auch immer. Bisher echt TOP!
Nun mal sehen, wie es mit übertakten aussieht.

Edit: Es gehen 6% mehr beim PL, nicht 5, sorry.

Edit 2: Heaven @stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 3: GPU-Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die Karte auf 2 Rails, geht auch garnicht anders.



Hab das gleich NT und nur mal kurz um sicher zu gehen: Die beiden PCIe Stecker, die halt an die GPU gehören laufen auf 2 verschiedenen Rails, oder? Oder hast du irgendwas nicht so angesteckt wie urpsrünglich vorgesehen?


----------



## Mysterion (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Hier mal Firestrike ohne 2 Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Treib' die  Karte mal auf >95% PT, mit "The Witcher" geht das problemlos,  ansonsten mit Unigine Heaven usw. 

Wie verhält sich die Kühlung bei Volllast?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

TW muss ich mir die Tage erst mal zulegen, hat sich bisher nicht gelohnt wegen meiner alten 7970. 
Bezüglich der Kühlung kannst du den Screen von Heaven oben anschauen 

Edit: Der Radiator ist bisher nur in mein Case gelegt und nicht montiert worden, wollte erst schauen wie sich die Karte so schlägt.

Edit 2: Mit Heaven komme ich nur kurz auf 95%, ich Schnitt sind es 90%

Edit 3: noch stabiles OC 1.520 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Die Hybrid von Inno kam eben an.
> Vorweg, die Verpackung hatte keine Schutzfolie o.ä. mehr, gehe mal von einem Rückläufer aus
> 
> Habe sie probemäßig mal eingebaut. Nach dem drücken des Power-Button dachte ich, ich hätte einen Springbrunnen im Tower verbaut, so wie das gluckerte und plätscherte...
> ...



Hi, 

danke für deinen detaillierten Test und Angaben. Interessant zu sehen wo andere hier landen. Ich hab im Firestrike gerade 15742 mit meiner Zotac erreicht, die aber stock nur auf 1380 stabil boostet. Wie kann es sein, dass ich mehr Punkte trotz niedrigerem Takt erreiche?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Hier nochmal ein Bench mit übertaktetem Speicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Moon_Knight: Gut zu hören! Dachte schon ich bekomme ein Exemplar, wo eine Macke hat.
Bin bis jetzt nach ein paar kurzen Tests sehr zufrieden! Von der Pumpe und dem Lüfter höre ich bis jetzt nichts, hoffe das bleibt so.

Edit: Bench mit FS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass ich mit der Inno X3 bei glaub ca. 1.482 MHz und selbem Speichertakt rund 200 Punkte mehr bei FS hatte, als mit der Hybrid S bei 1.510 MHz.
Nevertheless, bin zufrieden!


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Schafft man mit einer EVGA SC+ und einem Morpheus, Taktraten von 1500/4000 Mhz ohne das BIOS zu verändern oder braucht man dafür schon eher eine Classy?


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das kann dir keiner sagen, da das vom Chip abhängt (jede Karte ist ein Unikat und lässt sich anders takten). Rein vom PCB braucht es dafür keine Classified.



Hmm okay... Naja hab Raijintek eine Mail geschrieben aber sie Wissen nicht ob der Morpheus auf die G1 passt :/

Also mein Ziel ist es ja eine 980 TI mit 1500/4000 Mhz  Taktraten zu knüppeln. Was ist euer Meinung nach denn die beste Variante? (Vorschläge Bitte so einfach wie möglich ohne großen Aufwand)

Edit: Die Ino Black sieht ja schon lecker aus... sind bei 1510 Mhz Schluss oder machst du noch weiter?


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja wenn du den Takt sicher haben willst und Geld keine Rolle spielt: die Kingpin. Die wird das schlucken und der Speicher von Samsung macht auch höchstwahrscheinlich den Takt mit. Wenn nicht, kann man bei evga anfragen, ob sie die Karte tauschen. Bei den gehobenen Karten machen die das ja mal mit, wenn man es nicht übertreibt.
> Bei den anderen ist es - wie gesagt - ein Glücksspiel. Du kannst eine gute G1 bekommen, du kannst eine schlechte G1 bekommen; du kannst eine gute SC+ bekommen, du kannst eine schlechte SC+ bekommen; du kannst eine gute MSI bekommen, du kannst eine schlechte MSI bekommen; ...
> 
> Bei EVGA erlischt zumindest nicht sofort die Garantie, wenn du den Lüfter wechselst (es sei denn, du machst dabei was kaputt, Garantie ist keine Vollkasko). Aber normale Schäden durch z.B. fehlerhafte Verarbeitung o.ä. bleiben gedeckt. Das hat man woanders nicht.



In Sachen Glücksspiel hab ich noch nie Glück gehabt :p


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Hmm okay... Naja hab Raijintek eine Mail geschrieben aber sie Wissen nicht ob der Morpheus auf die G1 passt :/
> 
> Also mein Ziel ist es ja eine 980 TI mit 1500/4000 Mhz  Taktraten zu knüppeln. Was ist euer Meinung nach denn die beste Variante? (Vorschläge Bitte so einfach wie möglich ohne großen Aufwand)
> 
> Edit: Die Ino Black sieht ja schon lecker aus... sind bei 1510 Mhz Schluss oder machst du noch weiter?



Hatte ohne Speicherübertaktung schon 1.525 MHz, aber wollte den Speicher auch übertakten, denn nur Boost Clock bringt nicht gerade viel mehr frames. Am Anfang hatte ich 1.560 MHz, aber der Bench lief ohne Spannungserhöhung leider nicht ganz durch.
Werde die Tage mal Testen, wie sich die Karte mit Spannungserhöhung so verhält.

Edit: OC mit 20mV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Sorry Takt konnte man nicht sehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 3: OC mit 35mV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Takt bewegt sich zwischen 1538 MHz und 1544 MHz


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Hatte ohne Speicherübertaktung schon 1.525 MHz, aber wollte den Speicher auch übertakten, denn nur Boost Clock bringt nicht gerade viel mehr frames. Am Anfang hatte ich 1.560 MHz, aber der Bench lief ohne Spannungserhöhung leider nicht ganz durch.
> Werde die Tage mal Testen, wie sich die Karte mit Spannungserhöhung so verhält.
> 
> Edit: OC mit 20mV
> ...



Sieht echt geil aus, nur die Frage ist wo könnte ich den Lüfter anbauen in meinem Gehäuse? Das ist das Silverstone Raven V2


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Sieht echt geil aus, nur die Frage ist wo könnte ich den Lüfter anbauen in meinem Gehäuse? Das ist das Silverstone Raven V2



Wo ist denn bei dem case oben und unten??


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bei dem case oben und unten??



So wie auf dem Bild, das Gehäuse liegt einfach nur, die Anschlüsse sind OBEN  Die 3x 180mm Lüfter sind am BODEN

Edit: Kann man den Lüfter von der Ino Black nicht einfach Oben an den 120mm Fan Schrauben?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Bild, das Gehäuse liegt einfach nur, die Anschlüsse sind OBEN  Die 3x 180mm Lüfter sind am BODEN
> 
> Edit: Kann man den Lüfter von der Ino Black nicht einfach Oben an den 120mm Fan Schrauben?



Wollte ich gerade schreiben, montier den Radi + Lüfter doch oben mit oder ohne deinen vorhandenen Lüfter.

Edit: OT Muss mal eben weg, hoffe bis ich wieder komme hat Mysterion schon die ersten Tests online gestellt


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Wollte ich gerade schreiben, montier den Radi + Lüfter doch oben mit oder ohne deinen vorhandenen Lüfter.
> 
> Edit: OT Muss mal eben weg, hoffe bis ich wieder komme hat Mysterion schon die ersten Tests online gestellt



Das Problem ist wenn ich den Lüfter vorher Abbaue, passt der WaKü Lüfter nicht ... das Problem hatte ich mit der Fury X und der Lüfter ist ja denk ihc mal genau so Groß, kann ich den Lüfter nicht einfach dran lassen und die WaKü Lüftung an den dran klatschen?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wenn ich den Lüfter vorher Abbaue, passt der WaKü Lüfter nicht ... das Problem hatte ich mit der Fury X und der Lüfter ist ja denk ihc mal genau so Groß, kann ich den Lüfter nicht einfach dran lassen und die WaKü Lüftung an den dran klatschen?



Deinen Lüfter musst du wenigstens vom Case abschrauben, wie willst du sonst den Radi mit deinem Lüfter verschrauben, wenn der Lüfter am Case fest ist?

Edit: Sollte dann so aussehen Case, Lüfter, Radi, Lüfter?

Edit 2: So wie hier das Paket auf Bild 2 und 3 (Lüfter/Radi/Lüfter)?
GTX 980 Ti Hybrid Radiator Location - EVGA Forums


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Sind die Hybrid Karten recht leise????


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Sind die Hybrid Karten recht leise????



Erstinstallation --> Plätschern 2 Minuten
Danach vernehme ich nichts mehr!


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Erstinstallation --> Plätschern 2 Minuten
> Danach vernehme ich nichts mehr!



Auch bei Vollast? Kann man die mindestens wie normale Karten übertakten?  So um die 14xx MHz?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Gehe mal 1-2 Seiten zurück! Da steht alles.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Auf die Hyrid hätte ich irgendwie voll Bock


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Hab schon die nächste Karte im Einkaufswagen, aber ich warte doch noch ein paar Tage  Brauch ja noch zusätzliche Lüfer und Kabel

Edit: Mein Hormonspiegel muss sich erst mal wieder senken!

Edit 2: ein fresszettel mit serial für Metall gear solid v ist bei der Karte auch dabei, jetzt erst gesehen.


----------



## SimRacer925 (29. Juli 2015)

Schon eine Antwort bekommen von Evga wegen meinem OC Problem. Ich soll die Spannung mal auf 1.35V setzen und gucken wie weit die Karte geht. 

Ist das wirklich gesund?? :o


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Haha ich überlege mir das mal. Wenn ich für meine Palit noch gut was bekomme dann hole ich mir ggf. die Hybrid. Meine Palit hat einen ASCI von 81%. Manche Hersteller nehmen dafür über 1100 Euro


----------



## daniel82a (29. Juli 2015)

Kann mir hierbei vielleicht wer helfen? 

Edit: Problem gelöst 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...447-bios-flash-980-ti-funktioniert-nicht.html


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich komme in die Hölle...

Habe mir gerade eine zweite Karte bestellt, wenn sie schon mal lieferbar ist


----------



## noomilicios (29. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Schon eine Antwort bekommen von Evga wegen meinem OC Problem. Ich soll die Spannung mal auf 1.35V setzen und gucken wie weit die Karte geht.
> 
> Ist das wirklich gesund?? :o


Nein!!! Zumal du selbst mit px nur max 1,3V einstellen kannst, für alles drüber brauchst du schon den Classified Controller und den kann ich nur in Verbindung mit nem Multimeter und nem Probe it connector empfehlen da der schon mal gerne nen bisschen mehr Spannung als eingestellt auf die gpu gibt...


----------



## SimRacer925 (29. Juli 2015)

noomilicios schrieb:


> Nein!!! Zumal du selbst mit px nur max 1,3V einstellen kannst, für alles drüber brauchst du schon den Classified Controller und den kann ich nur in Verbindung mit nem Multimeter und nem Probe it connector empfehlen da der schon mal gerne nen bisschen mehr Spannung als eingestellt auf die gpu gibt...



soll auch mit dem Classified Controller und nicht mit PX etc gemacht werden, das auf jeden Fall. Wundert mich nur, dass die 1.35V als Empfehlung geben für 24/7 Betrieb, erscheint mir nämlich auch recht hoch :/


----------



## noomilicios (29. Juli 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> soll auch mit dem Classified Controller und nicht mit PX etc gemacht werden, das auf jeden Fall. Wundert mich nur, dass die 1.35V als Empfehlung geben für 24/7 Betrieb, erscheint mir nämlich auch recht hoch :/


Mir auch, meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das für Luftkühlung max 1.275V für den Dauerbetrieb empfohlen wurden...


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich komme in die Hölle...
> 
> Habe mir gerade eine zweite Karte bestellt, wenn sie schon mal lieferbar ist



Wow. Wo ist sie den Lieferbar? Sehe bei Geizhals nichts.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich komme in die Hölle...
> 
> Habe mir gerade eine zweite Karte bestellt, wenn sie schon mal lieferbar ist



Du übertreibst... maßlos 

Immer weiter so  

Ich erwarte Bilder und Benchmarks


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Wow. Wo ist sie den Lieferbar? Sehe bei Geizhals nichts.



Caseking? 799€

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98TP-1SDN-N5HNX) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @defPlaya
> 
> Wo siehst du da was nicht?
> 
> https://geizhals.de/inno3d-ichill-g...lz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=at&hloc=de&v=l#filterform




Ach  sooooooo ich dachte er hätte die EVGA Hybrid.


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du übertreibst... maßlos
> 
> Immer weiter so
> 
> Ich erwarte Bilder und Benchmarks



Ich wollte mir doch SLI gönnen 



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ach  sooooooo ich dachte er hätte die EVGA Hybrid.



Sch... auf die EVGA Hybrid. Kostet einiges mehr und ist nach wie vor fast nicht lieferbar.
Wenn die 2 Karte auch nur ähnlich der ersten ist, kann ich getrost auf die EVGa verzichten.


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Deinen Lüfter musst du wenigstens vom Case abschrauben, wie willst du sonst den Radi mit deinem Lüfter verschrauben, wenn der Lüfter am Case fest ist?
> 
> Edit: Sollte dann so aussehen Case, Lüfter, Radi, Lüfter?
> 
> ...



Ja genau. Also die wakü Lüftung hat ja an einer Seite eine Fan und an der anderen keinen. Meine Idee wäre einfach die Seite ohne Fan mit dem Fan vom case zu verschrauben. Sprich Fan / Radi / Fan. Würde das gehen ?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ja genau. Also die wakü Lüftung hat ja an einer Seite eine Fan und an der anderen keinen. Meine Idee wäre einfach die Seite ohne Fan mit dem Fan vom case zu verschrauben. Sprich Fan / Radi / Fan. Würde das gehen ?



Sicher! Solange du einen 120mm Lüfter im Case hast.


----------



## Mysterion (29. Juli 2015)

So, meine iChill ist mittlerweile auch da! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangs ein hörbares Plätschern, dann sehr schnell Ruhe und unter Last dreht der Lüfter nie schneller als 900 U/Min. DAS ist eine richtige Silentkarte!


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Sicher! Solange du einen 120mm Lüfter im Case hast.



Keine Ahnung ob der 120 oder 140 ist... die Bohrungen der furyx hatten aber gepasst...


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> So, meine iChill ist mittlerweile auch da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst alles nachmachen Glückwunsch zur Karte!

Edit: Na hoffentlich sieht der Rest der Charge bei caseking ähnlich aus


----------



## PHENOMII (29. Juli 2015)

@*Lori78*: Falls du deine beiden Karten in Betrieb hast, kannst du eventuell die Leistungsaufnahme deines PC's im Windowsbetrieb/unter Last messen?
Hab nen DDP10 650W im PC und will wissen, ob es für eine zweite Karte reicht.


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Kein Problem kann ich machen, wird aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. Bin am WE aushäusig


----------



## HannesSolo (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Haha ich überlege mir das mal. Wenn ich für meine Palit noch gut was bekomme dann hole ich mir ggf. die Hybrid. Meine Palit hat einen ASCI von 81%. Manche Hersteller nehmen dafür über 1100 Euro


Was schafft deine Karte an OC mit der  hohen Asic?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hab das gleich NT und nur mal kurz um sicher zu gehen: Die beiden PCIe Stecker, die halt an die GPU gehören laufen auf 2 verschiedenen Rails, oder? Oder hast du irgendwas nicht so angesteckt wie urpsrünglich vorgesehen?


Du kannst ja die PCIe Kabel nur in jeweils einen Anschluss am Netzteil stecken und das ist jeweils eine Rail.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Was schafft deine Karte an OC mit der  hohen Asic?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pendelt so zwischen 1481 und 1506 MHz. Ist schon richtig geil für eine luftgekühlte Karte und dabei noch so kühl und leise!

Edit: Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie die Karte mit einem PT von 115% oder 120% abgehen würde!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Juli 2015)

Spannung mal hoch stellen, da geht noch was


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Spannung mal hoch stellen, da geht noch was


Meinst? Maxwell skaliert doch nicht so gut mit erhöhter Spannung!!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Juli 2015)

Japp das meine ich  Übertakten ohne Spannung anzuheben, wo sind wir denn in welchem Forum


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Meinst? Maxwell skaliert doch nicht so gut mit erhöhter Spannung!!!


skaliert nicht so gut... das stimt... jedoch kan es was bringen.... ev hast du auch ein seltenen chip der beser skaliert... hab von welchen gelesen die weit beser skalieren wie di hier bisher genanten


----------



## HannesSolo (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Meinst? Maxwell skaliert doch nicht so gut mit erhöhter Spannung!!!


Ich habe ja auch die Palit SJ 980 ti und habe eine Asic von 71%. Für 1493mhz brauche ich schon +13mv, die 1454mhz gehen noch Stock mit 1.187volt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Meinst? Maxwell skaliert doch nicht so gut mit erhöhter Spannung!!!



Tut er auch nicht aber auf 1,178V kannst du ruhig noch etwas drauf geben. Wenn es dann nicht instabil wird kann da schon noch was drinn sein


----------



## HannesSolo (29. Juli 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Tut er auch nicht aber auf 1,178V kannst du ruhig noch etwas drauf geben. Wenn es dann nicht instabil wird kann da schon noch was drinn sein


Also ich schätze das bis 1.212Volt einiges mehr geht, darüber aber im Verhältnis nicht mehr soviel.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Juli 2015)

Ja die 100mV kann man locker zum testen nehmen, dafür ist es da in der Software das maximum was immer geht und auch 24/7 ist.


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

@Lori78 Haste die Karte jetzt schon weiter als 1550 Mhz oder war da Schluss? (Nicht das das schlecht ist, einfach aus Interesse)


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> @Lori78 Haste die Karte jetzt schon weiter als 1550 Mhz oder war da Schluss? (Nicht das das schlecht ist, einfach aus Interesse)



Werde das morgen mal Testen, später ist erst mal BF4 angesagt 

Edit: Warte noch auf die Benches von Mysterion!


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Werde das morgen mal Testen, später ist erst mal BF4 angesagt
> 
> Edit: Warte noch auf die Benches von Mysterion!



Ja GoGo ich will mehr sehen !!! Habe mir die Karte nämlich auch gerade Bestellt xD


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ja GoGo ich will mehr sehen !!! Habe mir die Karte nämlich auch gerade Bestellt xD



Habe dann doch mal nochn bissle rumgeschraubt.
Bei 1.556 MHz ist Schluß, mit +70mV. Dort rennt er fast nur noch ins PT. Taktet dann teilweise auf 1.544 MHz runter. Könnte natürlich den Speichertakt wieder reduzieren, aber nur Boosttakt bringt ja nicht viel mehr frames.


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Habe dann doch mal nochn bissle rumgeschraubt.
> Bei 1.556 MHz ist Schluß, mit +70mV. Dort rennt er fast nur noch ins PT. Taktet dann teilweise auf 1.544 MHz runter. Könnte natürlich den Speichertakt wieder reduzieren, aber nur Boosttakt bringt ja nicht viel mehr frames.



Sehr schön, das ist doch ein geiler OC ^^ Aber mal eine andere Frage... Die WaKü ist aucht nicht das Gelbe vom Ei oder? 65° war auf deinem Screenshot zu sehen, ist das nicht "sehr" warm für eine WaKü ?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das ist doch ein geiler OC ^^ Aber mal eine andere Frage... Die WaKü ist aucht nicht das Gelbe vom Ei oder? 65° war auf deinem Screenshot zu sehen, ist das nicht "sehr" warm für eine WaKü ?



Keinen Schimmer, die EVGA Hybrid kommt laut HP auf ca. 52-53°C, in Tests auf youtube waren es wohl eher etwas mehr als 60°C. Wenn ich mir die normalen Temps der Karten anschaue, dann bin ich trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Das ist nen Hybridkühler und keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist nen Hybridkühler und keine Wasserkühlung.



Achso...also nicht so eine All in One Kühlung wie bei der Fury X?


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Achso...also nicht so eine All in One Kühlung wie bei der Fury X?



Es ist eine AIO "Wasserkühlung" und keine reine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## r0xa (29. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Es ist eine AIO "Wasserkühlung" und keine reine Wasserkühlung.



Also so eine wie die Fury X hat? Das war nur so mein Vergleich, darum fragte ich ob die Kühlung  nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei ist


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Also so eine wie die Fury X hat? Das war nur so mein Vergleich, darum fragte ich ob die Kühlung  nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei ist



Die Fury X kommt beim benchen auch auf 65°C. Für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung finde ich 50-60°C beim Spielen recht akzeptabel.
Natürlich kannst du auch 400-600€ für eine richtige Wasserkühlung ausgeben, jedem das seine.


----------



## Mysterion (29. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ja GoGo ich will mehr sehen !!! Habe mir die Karte nämlich auch gerade Bestellt xD



Ich übertakte die Karte nicht!  Mir "reicht" der Werksboost, der sogar der AMP! Extreme deftig in die Eier tritt (und das ohne ein 300 Watt PT).


----------



## CSharper (29. Juli 2015)

@Blizzard_Mamba 
Heb den Speichertakt mit an sonst limitiert die Speichertransferrate und so sind die 1,5 Ghz für die grosse Mehrheit der Maxwells zu erreichen

An alle Nvidia hat pünktlich einen neuen Treiber released

NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Mir reichen 1.500 MHz Boost und 4.000 MHz Speicher


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

So habe jetzt ein bischen mit der Spannung und co gespielt und bin jetzt auf folgende Werte gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 DELUXE

Ich denke das sind top Werte und mehr geht nicht. Ob sich das jetzt in den FPS bei den "echten" games auswirkt muss ich noch testen.

Über +40mV mag meine GPU nicht.
Core Clock ist +135 MHz (min. Boost 1480 MHz und max. 1547 MHz)
Speicher + 350


----------



## Lori78 (29. Juli 2015)

Passt doch


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Juli 2015)

Ausgezeichnete Werte, Congratz!


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> So habe jetzt ein bischen mit der Spannung und co gespielt und bin jetzt auf folgende Werte gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei permanenten 70% Lüfterspeed ist es kein Wunder dass die so nen hohen Boost hat ^^

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass es egal ob +40mV oder +87mV immer 1,23V ausgegeben werden?


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

Hehe danke aber... Ganz komisch bei Bf4 habe ich immer noch das Phänomen, dass wenn ich den EMC Jammer aktiviere mein Boost auf 1380 MHz runter geht und meine Spannung sind dann auf 1.055 mV senkt. Aber nur dann sonst nicht. Egal ob ich das im Panzer mache oder mitten im heftigsten Gefecht bin. Kann mir das jemand erklären? Hätte jetzt gedacht, wenn die Graka zuviel zu tun hat gibt sie Spannung drauf. Oder ist das ein Schutzmechanismus ala "bevor ich abstürtze drossel ich alles".




JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Bei permanenten 70% Lüfterspeed ist es kein Wunder dass die so nen hohen Boost hat ^^
> 
> Ist es bei euch auch so, dass es egal ob +40mV oder +87mV immer 1,23V ausgegeben werden?



Was aber bei der Palit absolut nicht laut ist. Hörbar natürlich aber noch vollkommen in Ordnung. Die G1 war mir viel zu laut deswegen ging die auch zurück!


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Juli 2015)

Kann doch sein dass ins PT läufst bei dem Takt. Hab mein BIOS editiert auf 124% PT. Falls es brauchst gib Bescheid


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Kann doch sein dass ins PT läufst bei dem Takt. Hab mein BIOS editiert auf 124% PT. Falls es brauchst gib Bescheid



Ich hab dir mal ne PN geschickt!


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Was aber bei der Palit absolut nicht laut ist. Hörbar natürlich aber noch vollkommen in Ordnung. Die G1 war mir viel zu laut deswegen ging die auch zurück!



Irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Hörempfinden zu haben als ich


----------



## defPlaya (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Hörempfinden zu haben als ich



Haha also ich erwarte von meinem PC nicht völlige Ruhe. Aber auch keinen Fön. Die Mitte ist perfekt. Ich denke, dass ich meine Karte auch nicht mit den o.g. Werten immer fahren werde. Wenn ich den Lüfter auf 50% stelle, bekomme ich ebenfalls noch sehr gute Werte von ca. 1430 MHz im Boost.


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Hörempfinden zu haben als ich



Unhörbar nicht, aber dafür ist sie "angenehm" Laut ^^. Habs eben auch bei BF4 mit ~1500 MHz bei 70% probiert und mit Ton hat der Lüfter nicht gestört. Dabei steht der Rechner genau neben mir xD

Kann es sein dass der aktuelle Treiber 353.62, den ich heute geladen habe, viel stabiler ist als der letzte? Vorhin ging nie BF4 mit +130 MHz. Heute ganzen Tag kein absturz.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Hab den Treiber noch nicht getestet und 70% wären mir viel zu laut.
Bin da glaube ich empfindlich.


----------



## katajama (30. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> So habe jetzt ein bischen mit der Spannung und co gespielt und bin jetzt auf folgende Werte gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe diese Einstellungen mal übernommen - 15 min BF 4 laufen tadellos mit meistens über 1500 Mhz - Langzeittest folgt


----------



## Synner (30. Juli 2015)

so.. MSI Afterburner meine settings sehen so aus 
Gyazo - 96d03172745fc3640219cd131443255b.png

Evga 980Ti sc+acx2.0. 
BF4, 1456mhz max 74grad, durchgehend, alles super 160-200fps, nur noch mein BenQ XL2420G, 24" (9H.LC5LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
fehlt  
möchte doch kein 27" , habe lieber sehr flüssige games mit gsync 144hz 1ms etc, statt mit Asus pg278q , wenigere fps..
zocke schnelle games ^^ bf4/csgo/gta5/uvm
PS: bin sehr zufrieden mit der Grafikkarte
(werde demnächst mal wenn ich dazu komme den Raijintek Morpheus auf die 980Ti machen, 
um einfach weniger Temp zu erreichen, obwohl die 72-74 grad max ganz ok sind)


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Naja in BF4 und CS:GO langweilt sich die 980ti dann eher.


----------



## Synner (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja in BF4 und CS:GO langweilt sich die 980ti dann eher.


ja ich weiß, aber Witcher3/Fallout4/ und einige games werde ich sicher auch kaufen, deshalb sind mir die FPS wichtiger
(zum glück habe ich 27" WQHD noch nie getestet, deshalb lieber 24" mit allen extras dazu.
Ich werde halt Let's Plays machen, und da sind mir die FPS wichtig


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Naja viel besser aussehen tut 27" WQHD als 24" FHD nicht.
Nur das Bild ist halt grösser.
Bei Rollenspielen brauchst du ja auch nicht ganz soviele fps wie bei Shootern oder Rennspielen.
Mir sind 24" zu klein geworden und da es einen Monitor wie ich ihn gern hätte noch nicht gibt, blieb im Prinzip nur der Asus PG278Q über.
Habe auch keine Probleme mit der Leistung.


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juli 2015)

katajama schrieb:


> Habe diese Einstellungen mal übernommen - 15 min BF 4 laufen tadellos mit meistens über 1500 Mhz - Langzeittest folgt



Wie bereits beschrieben. Diese Werte erhalte ich auch. Nur wenn ich mit dem Kampfheli auf dem Boden die EMC Jammer einsetze geht der Karte die Puste aus. Aber nur dann und sonst in keiner anderen Szene. Auch wenn ich das PT auf 110% stelle und alles weitere @ Stock lasse. Ich habe sogar mal PT 110% und Core CLOCK -60 MHz auch dann passiert das. Wollte damit ausschließen, dass irgendwas die Karte limitiert. Vielleicht ist solch eine Szene einfach nicht richtig Programmiert. Aber hey wie oft bist du im Game mit dem Helikopter auf den Boden und machst die Jammer an haha.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja viel besser aussehen tut 27" WQHD als 24" FHD nicht.



Also als ich auf mein Swift gewechselt bin (27/WQHD) von einen 24er FullHD konnte ich einen großen Unterschied feststellen. Das Bild ist wesentlich schärfer und nicht nur größer  Der Unterschied in Spielen wie GTA oder ACU ist wie Tag und Nacht.

Unsere Wahrnehmung ist wirklich sehr Unterschiedlich egal ob bei Lautstärke oder beim Bild


----------



## Lori78 (30. Juli 2015)

Ihr schweift wieder ab vom Thema


----------



## Snowhack (30. Juli 2015)

Letzter Bericht meiner G1 nach 2 Wochen Spielen. 

Die Karte lässt sich kurzzeitig zum Benchen auf 1545Mhz Übertakten läuft aber im Alltag mit Max 1480Mhz in den 

Spiele | BF4,GTA5, Ark, TESO, WOWS, METRO Last Light.  Ohne jegliche abstürzte. 

Der Speicher läuft dagegen ohne Probleme mit 8000MHz. 

Die Temperatur bewegt sich zwischen 65 und 77 C. Dabei je nach Spiel und Raumtemperatur. 

Lautstärke solange man bei Spielen Kopfhörer auf hat hört man die Karte nicht, wenn man aber Spiele ohne Kopfhörer Spielt ist diese Karte nichts für Silent Freunde. 

Im Desktop Bereich ist sie dank deaktivierter Lüfter nicht zu hören. Die Temperatur im Idle liegt bei 35 und 39C je nach Raumtemperatur. Natürlich ist es auch abhängig vom Gehäuse.

Powerlimit. In den Limitierung komm ich nie mit 130% Einstellung.  Daher liegt konstant der Boost von 1480Mhz an.

Spannung ist mit 40mV+ eingestellt. Spannung unter voll Last 1242mV.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

So mal den Bildschirm von 144Hz auf 120Hz gestellt.
Von 63°C auf 51°C in 3 Minuten


----------



## r0xa (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So mal den Bildschirm von 144Hz auf 120Hz gestellt.
> Von 63°C auf 51°C in 3 Minuten



Machen die paar Herz so viel aus oO.. habe meinen Monitor auch von 144 auf 120 gestellt. Den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.


----------



## Palmdale (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So mal den Bildschirm von 144Hz auf 120Hz gestellt.
> Von 63°C auf 51°C in 3 Minuten



Ist das mit der Last auf der GPU eigentlich ein Bug?


----------



## Mysterion (30. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Machen die paar Herz so viel aus oO.. habe meinen Monitor auch von 144 auf 120 gestellt. Den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.



Was man alleine noch weiter an Strom sparen könnte, wüsste man nur wie die Augen funktionieren.  Da reichen noch deutlich weniger Bilder. Natürlich sind Fakten immer ein Dorn im Auge des Geschäftsmodells einiger Hersteller und der Suggestion der Spieler. Ich wette, wenn es irgendwann 200 Hz Monitore gibt, schwören auch wieder einige Stein und Bein, dass man den Unterschied gegenüber 144 Hz UNGLAUBLICH stark wahrnimmt. 

Ich zocke konstant mit 60 fps. Das verschafft einen sehr ruhigen Bildlauf, spart saftig Strom, wodurch entsprechend weniger Verlustleistung abgeführt werden muss.

In dem Bereich darunter wird's IMHO natürlich sehr schnell unruhig und ätzend.


----------



## 1awd1 (30. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Was man alleine noch weiter an Strom sparen könnte, wüsste man nur wie die Augen funktionieren.  Da reichen noch deutlich weniger Bilder. Natürlich sind Fakten immer ein Dorn im Auge des Geschäftsmodells einiger Hersteller und der Suggestion der Spieler. Ich wette, wenn es irgendwann 200 Hz Monitore gibt, schwören auch wieder einige Stein und Bein, dass man den Unterschied gegenüber 144 Hz UNGLAUBLICH stark wahrnimmt.
> 
> Ich zocke konstant mit 60 fps. Das verschafft einen sehr ruhigen Bildlauf, spart saftig Strom, wodurch entsprechend weniger Verlustleistung abgeführt werden muss.
> 
> In dem Bereich darunter wird's IMHO natürlich sehr schnell unruhig und ätzend.



Wobei man sich die konstanten 60FPS recht teuer erkauft. Nicht jeder kann und will mit v-sync spielen.


----------



## Mysterion (30. Juli 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Wobei man sich die konstanten 60FPS recht teuer erkauft. Nicht jeder kann und will mit v-sync spielen.



Wer redet von V-Sync? Einfach einen Framerate Limiter verwenden, dann stockt nichts oder läuft zäh.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich hab schon nen Thread dazu aufgemacht:

Seit dem ich grad meine Classy eingebaut hab und den Treiber installiert habe habe ich keinen Sound mehr. In der Systemsteuerung ist nur noch die Classy bzw der Monitor als Soundausgabegerät eingestellt. Obwohl ich ne X-FI Soundkarte habe. Was soll ich jetzt machen!?


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juli 2015)

Den Geforcetreiber deinstallieren und dann neuinstallierten. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du bei der Auswahl der Möglichkeiten was installiert werden soll den hacken bei Audiotreiber entfernst. Anschließend solltest du wieder normalen Sound haben. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


----------



## r0xa (30. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Was man alleine noch weiter an Strom sparen könnte, wüsste man nur wie die Augen funktionieren.  Da reichen noch deutlich weniger Bilder. Natürlich sind Fakten immer ein Dorn im Auge des Geschäftsmodells einiger Hersteller und der Suggestion der Spieler. Ich wette, wenn es irgendwann 200 Hz Monitore gibt, schwören auch wieder einige Stein und Bein, dass man den Unterschied gegenüber 144 Hz UNGLAUBLICH stark wahrnimmt.
> 
> Ich zocke konstant mit 60 fps. Das verschafft einen sehr ruhigen Bildlauf, spart saftig Strom, wodurch entsprechend weniger Verlustleistung abgeführt werden muss.
> 
> In dem Bereich darunter wird's IMHO natürlich sehr schnell unruhig und ätzend.



in FPS Shootern wie CSGO, merke ich den unterschied von 60 auf 120 wie Tag und Nach, was vor allem die Mausbewegungen angeht , da kann man erzählen was man will


----------



## PiratePerfection (30. Juli 2015)

Video: Geforce GTX 980 Ti vs. AMD R9 Fury X - PC-WELT


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Den Geforcetreiber deinstallieren und dann neuinstallierten. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du bei der Auswahl der Möglichkeiten was installiert werden soll den hacken bei Audiotreiber entfernst. Anschließend solltest du wieder normalen Sound haben. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!



Ich kann das erst morgen Testen. Danke schonmal für den Hinweis.

Das heißt ich darf kein Expressinstallation anwählen?


----------



## Mysterion (30. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Den Geforcetreiber deinstallieren und dann neuinstallierten. Wichtig ist dabei, dass du bei der Auswahl der Möglichkeiten was installiert werden soll den hacken bei Audiotreiber entfernst. Anschließend solltest du wieder normalen Sound haben. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!



Klar sollte er den Soundtreiber für die Grafikkarte installieren, wie soll denn sonst Ton via HDMI ausgegeben werden?

Einfach einen Rechtsklick auf die Lautstärkeregelung, "Wiedergabegeräte" auswählen und das gewünschte Wiedergabegerät als Standard setzen.



r0xa schrieb:


> in FPS Shootern wie CSGO, merke ich den unterschied von 60 auf 120 wie Tag und Nach, was vor allem die Mausbewegungen angeht , da kann man erzählen was man will



Jo, Du könntest auch einfach selbst den Test machen und dazu Parameter wie Mausabtastrate und spielinterne Mausbeschleunigung bzw. Glättung berücksichtigen.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch einfach mit der Wiederholrate zocken die Dir gefällt, mir egal. 

EDIT: Wieso werden kurz aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge eigentlich nicht automatisch zusammengefasst? Klappt auch in anderen Foren.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Klar sollte er den Soundtreiber für die Grafikkarte installieren, wie soll denn sonst Ton via HDMI ausgegeben werden?
> 
> Einfach einen Rechtsklick auf die Lautstärkeregelung, "Wiedergabegeräte" auswählen und das gewünschte Wiedergabegerät als Standard setzen.



Ich will keine Ausgabe via HDMI! Hab dich ne dedizierte Soka


----------



## Mysterion (30. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich will keine Ausgabe via HDMI! Hab dich ne dedizierte Soka



Joa, dann installier' entweder den Soundtreiber für die Grafikkarte nicht oder wähl' einfach das korrekte Ausgabegerät aus und leg' das als Standard fest.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Ok. Morgen werde ich die Classy endlich genießen können. Mit oder ohne Soka


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Kannst du den Slot der X-Fi wechseln?
Hat die PCI oder PCIe?


----------



## 1awd1 (30. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Wer redet von V-Sync? Einfach einen Framerate Limiter verwenden, dann stockt nichts oder läuft zäh.



Funktioniert aber auch nicht immer. Habs bei allen meinen Spielen probiert und bei keinem ist das Bild auch nur annähernd so ruhig wie mit v-sync. Für mich ist der beste Kompromiss die Grafikkarte ohne Einschränkungen laufen zu lassen, da v-sync nicht in Frage kommt und es mit Framelimiter ruckelt.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

ALTER FALTER!!! Ich hab mal eben die Frequenz im Windows von 144Hz auf 120 Hz gesenkt... POWER-Wert im Afterburner von permanenten ca. 50%runter auf permanente ca. 16%, Temperatur um 20K auf 40°C runter... Gibt's doch nicht, dass das SO nen großen Unterschied macht!!

In Spielen prügelt er dann aber schon wieder auf 144FPS hoch, oder? Weiß einfach nicht, was die Windows Einstellung in den Spiele bewirkt?


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du den Slot der X-Fi wechseln?
> Hat die PCI oder PCIe?



Denke ja. Hab pcie.

Meint ihr das Slot wechseln bringt was? Das hat mir schon einer empfohlen.


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> ALTER FALTER!!! Ich hab mal eben die Frequenz im Windows von 144Hz auf 120 Hz gesenkt... POWER-Wert im Afterburner von permanenten ca. 50%runter auf permanente ca. 16%, Temperatur um 20K auf 40°C runter... Gibt's doch nicht, dass das SO nen großen Unterschied macht!!
> 
> In Spielen prügelt er dann aber schon wieder auf 144FPS hoch, oder? Weiß einfach nicht, was die Windows Einstellung in den Spiele bewirkt?



In den 3D Einstellungen Bildwiederholfrequenz auf Maximum stellen dann hast aufm Desktop 120Hz und in Games die 144 Hz


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich brauch da in spielen garnichts einstellen, Gsync scheint automatisch auf 144Hz/fps hoch zu regeln.
Kann trotzdem sein, dass er "nur" mit 120Hz läuft. 
Würde aber auch reichen.

Habe halt auch genug Spiele wo selbst die 980ti nicht mal annähernd immer 100fps+ erreicht, da ist es auch egal ob 120Hz oder 144Hz.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> In den 3D Einstellungen Bildwiederholfrequenz auf Maximum stellen dann hast aufm Desktop 120Hz und in Games die 144 Hz



Ok jetzt fühl ich mich wirklich wie nen  aber wo stell ich das um? nVidia Systemsteuerung oder wo meinst du?


----------



## defPlaya (30. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ok jetzt fühl ich mich wirklich wie nen  aber wo stell ich das um? nVidia Systemsteuerung oder wo meinst du?



Ja gensu sorry hatte ich nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Reap (30. Juli 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> So, meine iChill ist mittlerweile auch da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na du scheinst ja richtig zufrieden zu sein mit deiner Hybrid. 

Schwanke aktuell tatsächlich zwischen der iChill Hybrid und der AMP Extreme. Preislich liegen sie ungefähr im selben Bereich, allerdings gibt es die iChill nicht bei Alternate.


----------



## chischko (30. Juli 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Na du scheinst ja richtig zufrieden zu sein mit deiner Hybrid.
> 
> Schwanke aktuell tatsächlich zwischen der iChill Hybrid und der AMP Extreme. Preislich liegen sie ungefähr im selben Bereich, allerdings gibt es die iChill nicht bei Alternate.


Also meine Erfahrung mit der AMP Extreme hab ich ja bereits gepostet, nur um dir nen kleines Update zu geben: In Games laufen nur ca. 70 Mhz im Takt und 36 Mhz im Speicher an OC, mehr geht nicht. Ohne Voltage Manipulation. Für Benchmarks hab ich +120@Takt und auch nur +36@VRAM bei max. Overvoltage geschafft mit dem MSI Afterburner. Meine hat aber auch nen schlechten ASIC Wert von 64,9%. Zurück gebe ich sie trotzdem nicht, da ich ansonsten von der Karte absolut überzeugt bin. 
Große OC Ambitionen solltest DU also nich haben, dann ist die AMP Extreme echt gut, wenn Du es aber krachen lassen willst würde ich zu nem Alternativmodell greifen.


----------



## r0xa (30. Juli 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Na du scheinst ja richtig zufrieden zu sein mit deiner Hybrid.
> 
> Schwanke aktuell tatsächlich zwischen der iChill Hybrid und der AMP Extreme. Preislich liegen sie ungefähr im selben Bereich, allerdings gibt es die iChill nicht bei Alternate.



Habe meine PNY weg geschickt (die auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei war)... und mir die Hybrid bestellt. Morgen ist sie da, dann Poste ich mal meine Resultate


----------



## Mysterion (30. Juli 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Na du scheinst ja richtig zufrieden zu sein mit deiner Hybrid.
> 
> Schwanke aktuell tatsächlich zwischen der iChill Hybrid und der AMP Extreme. Preislich liegen sie ungefähr im selben Bereich, allerdings gibt es die iChill nicht bei Alternate.



Ich hatte vorher die AMP! Extreme und war auch zufrieden. Genervt hat mich nur eine Kleinigkeit, die aber aufgrund meines Silent-Systems und auch eher ruhiger Lautstärkepegel beim Spielen umso stärker hervortrat:

Bis 80% PT ist die Karte ruhig und es macht echt Spaß. Lastet man die Karte allerdings voll aus (PT 90 - 100 %), was bei "The Witcher" und auch anderen aktuellen Spielen kein Problem ist, drehen die Lüfter hörbar auf, bis sie 70% erreichen. Ab da geht's dann los, die Lüfter brechen immer wieder für einen Moment um einige 100 Umdrehungen ein und drehen wieder hoch, dann bleibt's einen Moment, dann brechen die wieder ein usw. Die Temperatur wird nicht nennenswert gesenkt, von daher konnte ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären. Eigenartig ist zudem, dass dieses eigenartige Verhalten auch dann gezeigt wird, wenn man bspw. über den Afterburner die Lüfterdrehzahl fixiert.

Laut dem Zotac-Support soll es ein BIOS-Update geben, bei dem aber noch nicht 100%-ig sicher ist, dass damit das Problem auch behoben wird. Ich vermute ernsthaft einen Designbug bei der Lüftersteuerung.

Die ASIC lag bei der Karte bei 73,2 %, der langfristige Boost lag bei 1418 MHz.

Mit der Inno3D gibt's bisher keine Probleme, die Lüfterdrehzahl wird in 1er Schritten an die Temperatur angepasst und die Höchstdrehzahl liegt bei 1350 U/Min, d.h. selbst unter Vollast ist von der Karte nur sehr wenig zu hören (tiefes, leises Rauschen).

Durch die hohe ASIC liegt der Boost bei 1455 MHz, ich hatte aber testweise noch eine Karte da, die bei 74 % lag und schon auf 1418 MHz kam. Besonders beeindruckend an der Karte ist, dass beim Erreichen des PT der Takt nicht direkt sinkt, im Gegensatz zur AMP! Extreme, die dann schnell unter 1400 MHz fiel. Die Inno3D hat auch, soweit ich das sehen kann, kein erhöhtes PT.

Aus meiner Sicht das einzige 800 Euro OC-Modell, das auch Geld das wert ist. Funny fact, man zahlt mit etwas Glück keine 200 Euro Aufpreis für eine hohe ASIC wie bei EVGA und muss den ACX-Kühler ertragen.


----------



## Snowhack (30. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Video: Geforce GTX 980 Ti vs. AMD R9 Fury X - PC-WELT



Hier hab ich meiner Ergebnisse gepostet, was eine richtige GTX980ti ist und wie alt die Fury X dagegen aussieht, und keine 5min später Kommentar wurde von Moderator gelöscht.  

konnten wohl nicht ertragen das eine Fury X so abstinkt.


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier hab ich meiner Ergebnisse gepostet, was eine richtige GTX980ti ist und wie alt die Fury X dagegen aussieht, und keine 5min später Kommentar wurde von Moderator gelöscht.
> 
> konnten wohl nicht ertragen das eine Fury X so abstinkt.



Die Fury ist ja keine schlechte Karte, aber kostet zu viel meiner Meinung nach. 600 Euro Ok, aber mehr auch nicht.

Aber alleine schon AMDs gelaber von wegen OC Traum. Man kann ja jetzt endlich die Spannung erhöhen was ich so gelesen habe, aber selbst damit schafft man nur 1215 Mhz, was auch nicht wirklich toll ist.


----------



## Mysterion (31. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dafür hast du das PCB nicht und auch keine 3 Stromanschlüsse, sondern "nur" die Referenzkarte unter einer 15$ AiO.
> Man kann es auch so drehen. Die Kingpin ist einfach nicht für den Mainstream gedacht. Die ist etwas für Spezis mit liebe zur Hardware und bedient eine ganz andere Klientel.



Zugegeben, der Vollkupferkühler ist sehr lecker. Wir sind uns aber auch einig, dass man bei der Kingpin für den Namen mitbezahlt. 450 Watt TDP sind eindrucksvoll, der Karte hätte man aber direkt eine Wasserkühlung spendieren soll, denn dafür wird bei der Karte nochmal Kohle fällig und ohne kann die Karte offenbar nicht ihr Potential ausspielen. Das Teil ist also nicht nur nichts für den Mainstream sondern IMHO etwas für Kunden, die brutal keinen Bock haben nachzudenken. 



Snowhack schrieb:


> Hier hab ich meiner Ergebnisse gepostet, was  eine richtige GTX980ti ist und wie alt die Fury X dagegen aussieht, und  keine 5min später Kommentar wurde von Moderator gelöscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich  wüsste jetzt auch nicht direkt, was das bringen soll. Jeder kann selbst  die Benchmarks studieren und sich eine Meinung bilden. IMHO kann man  die Fury X nicht pauschal aburteilen. Technologisch innovativ, typisch  AMD mal wieder der Zeit voraus. Die Fury X packt 30 % mehr Draw Calls  unter DX12 gegenüber einer 980Ti. Das Problem der Karte ist das  Front-End, das erst bei 4 K in der Lage ist das Rechenwerk auszulasten,  dafür wird aber in Zukunft (vermutlich) der Speicher knapp. Von der Speicherkompression kann sich nVidia eine Scheibe abschneiden! Das Problem  mit der Pumpe hätte auch nicht sein müssen. Ich finde die Karte  weiterhin sehr interessant, allerdings muss man sich irgendwann mal  entscheiden und eine 980 Ti OC ist da aktuell die bessere Entscheidung,  besonders wegen dem optimierten DX11 Treiber. Wie das mit DX12 aussieht,  wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## MfDoom (31. Juli 2015)

Ohne Zweifel sind die "Enthusiasten" ein neuer Markt der erschlossen wird und bedient werden will. Viele kleine Zocker von früher sind jetzt groß und haben Kohle in der Tasche


----------



## Palmdale (31. Juli 2015)

Mal was anderes gefragt, ich bretter @stock bei DIRT Rally in WQHD mit ~100fps avg auf Anschlag durch die Gegend. Versucht ihr, die MHz als Hobby auszureizen oder spielt Ihr spezifische Spiele bzw. spezifisch krasse Settings, die ein OC einer OC-Karte bedingen? Würd mich nur mal interessieren


----------



## noomilicios (31. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Mal was anderes gefragt, ich bretter @stock bei DIRT Rally in WQHD mit ~100fps avg auf Anschlag durch die Gegend. Versucht ihr, die MHz als Hobby auszureizen oder spielt Ihr spezifische Spiele bzw. spezifisch krasse Settings, die ein OC einer OC-Karte bedingen? Würd mich nur mal interessieren


Witcher @ 4k zum Beispiel da zählt jedes MHz


----------



## Reap (31. Juli 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrung mit der AMP Extreme hab ich ja bereits gepostet, nur um dir nen kleines Update zu geben: In Games laufen nur ca. 70 Mhz im Takt und 36 Mhz im Speicher an OC, mehr geht nicht. Ohne Voltage Manipulation. Für Benchmarks hab ich +120@Takt und auch nur +36@VRAM bei max. Overvoltage geschafft mit dem MSI Afterburner. Meine hat aber auch nen schlechten ASIC Wert von 64,9%. Zurück gebe ich sie trotzdem nicht, da ich ansonsten von der Karte absolut überzeugt bin.
> Große OC Ambitionen solltest DU also nich haben, dann ist die AMP Extreme echt gut, wenn Du es aber krachen lassen willst würde ich zu nem Alternativmodell greifen.


Okay klingt gut, übertakten möchte ich nicht, weshalb direkt eine von Haus aus gut aufgestellte Karte her muss. 




Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher die AMP! Extreme und war auch zufrieden. Genervt hat mich nur eine Kleinigkeit, die aber aufgrund meines Silent-Systems und auch eher ruhiger Lautstärkepegel beim Spielen umso stärker hervortrat:
> 
> Bis 80% PT ist die Karte ruhig und es macht echt Spaß. Lastet man die Karte allerdings voll aus (PT 90 - 100 %), was bei "The Witcher" und auch anderen aktuellen Spielen kein Problem ist, drehen die Lüfter hörbar auf, bis sie 70% erreichen. Ab da geht's dann los, die Lüfter brechen immer wieder für einen Moment um einige 100 Umdrehungen ein und drehen wieder hoch, dann bleibt's einen Moment, dann brechen die wieder ein usw. Die Temperatur wird nicht nennenswert gesenkt, von daher konnte ich mir das Phänomen nicht erklären. Eigenartig ist zudem, dass dieses eigenartige Verhalten auch dann gezeigt wird, wenn man bspw. über den Afterburner die Lüfterdrehzahl fixiert.
> 
> ...


Das klingt eher unerfreulich. Ich warte sowieso erst noch den PCGH Test ab (die neue müsste um den 05.08. kommen wa?). Sofern ich mich bis dahin noch gedulden kann...


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

So zweite Inno hybrid ist nun auch da. ASIC von 74%. Boostet ebenso auf 1.455 MHz. Warte jetzt nur noch auf 2 Lüfter heute, dann kann ich SLI verbauen.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (31. Juli 2015)

So, habe hier ja schon immer fleißig mitgelesen und bei einigen klingt es ja echt gut.
Hab z.Zt. die Inno x3 noch kein OC, da ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen wegen der 115°C vrm temp mache :/
Eventuell muss die dann doch zurück und eine Gigabyte oder EVGA her.
Vom Style her würde mir ja auch sehr die KFA2 HOF (nicht ln2) gefallen, aber von der hört man gar nichts... Hat da eventuell einer ein Review zur Hand oder kann generell was zu der Karte sagen?


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

So meine Karte ist endlich da, habe nur das Problem wenn ich im Afterburner was verstelle dann kommt bei Heaven 4.0 immer "Heaven...Funktioniert nicht mehr..." und muss es schließen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2015)

Dann nimm das EVGA-Tool.
EVGA - Software - EVGA PrecisionX 16


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tip, läuft jetzt aber mit Afterburner, zum glück  Habe nur ziemlich oft das die Treiber abkacken und Wiederhergestellt werden. Ist der OC zu Hoch oder sind die Treiber im Moment einfach Kacke?


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2015)

Kann beides sein, bei mir hats nach einem zu hohen OC den Treiber zerschossen.
Der Afterburnber läuft bei mir mit zwei verschienden Karten überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich nochmal... die inno ist leider nur zu 110mhz mehr zu bewegen, egal welche voltage ich anlege. Asic 62% und abartiges spulenfiepen schon bei 70-90 fps 
Das OC wäre ja nicht mal das Problem, da sag ich dann Pech gehabt, aber das Spulenfiepen ist einfach zu widerlich. Nächste bitte... G1 SC+ oder auf KFA warten? Bin für Vorschläge echt dankbar.


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Meine Inno Black iChill läuft zurzeit mit 1522/4000 Mhz. Heaven 4.0 waren 2636 Punkte und Fire Strike 18300 Punkte. ASIC von 73 (da habe ich wohl pech  ). Temps 50-58° in Heaven/FireStrike



Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal... die inno ist leider nur zu 110mhz mehr zu bewegen, egal welche voltage ich anlege. Asic 62% und abartiges spulenfiepen schon bei 70-90 fps
> Das OC wäre ja nicht mal das Problem, da sag ich dann Pech gehabt, aber das Spulenfiepen ist einfach zu widerlich. Nächste bitte... G1 SC+ oder auf KFA warten? Bin für Vorschläge echt dankbar.



Wenn dir Lautstärke nicht so viel ausmacht dann nimm die G1, sonst die Palit SuperJetstream im P/L sehr gut


----------



## Mysterion (31. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Meine Inno Black iChill läuft zurzeit mit 1522/4000 Mhz. Heaven 4.0 waren 2636 Punkte und Fire Strike 18300 Punkte. ASIC von 73 (da habe ich wohl pech  ). Temps 50-58° in Heaven/FireStrike



Eine ASIC von 73 % ist das Gegenteil von Pech, IMHO würde ich davon erst sprechen, wenn's unter 60 % geht, wobei die AiO-Kühlung die Leckströme und entsprechende Auswirkungen besser in den Griff bekommt als eine Luftkühlung.

OC sollte man sich SEHR GUT überlegen, besonders wenn man die Karte nur testweise hat, denn es lässt sich problemlos nachweisen, ob die Karte übertaktet wurde, auch ohne Spannungsanhebung! Dazu muss lediglich ein Widerstand an der Karte überprüft werden, passt der nicht mehr, ist der Beweis erbracht.

In der Regel wird das nicht gemacht, ist aber bei so teuren Karten nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## HannesSolo (31. Juli 2015)

In Bezug auf Asic Qualität. Kann man sich im Grunde genommen so vorstellen. Hohe Asic = hohe Leckströme wie bei einem dünnen Draht = geringer Widerstand = Geringe Voltzahl um einen Takt X zu erreichen.
Geringe Asic = weniger Leckstöme wie bei einem dicken Draht = hoher Wiederstand = höhere Voltzahl.
Geringe Asic bleiben meistens kühler und benötigen weniger PT als hoher Asic. Hat an und für sich nichts damit zu tun wie hoch sich der Chip übertakten lässt....


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Meine Inno Black iChill läuft zurzeit mit 1522/4000 Mhz. Heaven 4.0 waren 2636 Punkte und Fire Strike 18300 Punkte. ASIC von 73 (da habe ich wohl pech  ). Temps 50-58° in Heaven/FireStrike



Wobei ich eine ASIC von 73% jetzt nicht gerade schlecht finde. Wenn deine Karte 1.522 MHz läuft ist das doch schon weit mehr als bei anderen Karten. 
Meine 2te Karte hat auch nur einen ASIC von 74% und boostet ebenso auf 1.455 MHz, so wie die 1te Karte mit ASIC 84,1%.
Bist den ansonsten zufrieden mit der Karte?

Hier mal FS mit SLI ohne OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: FS ultra mit SLI ohne OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein verschmommenes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss an den ganzen Kabelsalat die Tage nochmal ran


----------



## HannesSolo (31. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

meine Einstellung ohne Spannungserhöhung mit 71% Asic . Wenn ich höher gehen will muss ich die Spannung leicht anheben so 13-26 mv


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Juli 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Asic Qualität. Kann man sich im Grunde genommen so vorstellen. Hohe Asic = hohe Leckströme wie bei einem dünnen Draht = geringer Widerstand = Geringe Voltzahl um einen Takt X zu erreichen.
> Geringe Asic = weniger Leckstöme wie bei einem dicken Draht = hoher Wiederstand = höhere Voltzahl.
> Geringe Asic bleiben meistens kühler und benötigen weniger PT als hoher Asic. Hat an und für sich nichts damit zu tun wie hoch sich der Chip übertakten lässt....



Ich kenne es so, dass ein dünner Draht einen höheren Widerstand dem Stromfluß entgegensetzt, als ein dicker Draht. Durch einen dicken Schlauch paßt auch mehr Wasser, als durch einen dünnen

Landesbildungsserver Baden-Württemberg - Der elektrische Widerstand


----------



## HannesSolo (31. Juli 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich kenne es so, dass ein dünner Draht einen höheren Widerstand dem Stromfluß entgegensetzt, als ein dicker Draht. Durch einen dicken Schlauch paßt auch mehr Wasser, als durch einen dünnen
> 
> Landesbildungsserver Baden-Württemberg - Der elektrische Widerstand


Ja stimmt da hast du Recht, schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

Wie kann ich mir die ASIC anzeigen lassen?

Edit: Alles klar habe es. Er zeigt mir 78,3% an.

Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist: 

Wo stelle ich die Bildwiederholfrequenz ein in Windows 10? Finde dort in Windows nix. Und in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung kann ich maximal 60Hz einstellen obwohl mein Monitor 144Hz kann.


----------



## Snowhack (31. Juli 2015)

Jung zieht euch das Ergebnis mal rein und das mit einer 0815 Karte  

NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @HannesSolo
> 
> Eben doch. Denn er lässt Rückschlüsse u.a. darüber zu, wie viel Volt der Chip wohl vertragen wird und wie er mit/ohne Spannungserhöhung vermutlich taktet.
> ______
> ...



Versteh mich nicht Falsch, den 1522 Boost finde ich nicht schlecht^^Es gibt schon 2 80+ ASIC Karten von 3 Besitzern und ich Greife irgendwie immer in die 70er ASIC Schublade, war kein meckern oder so, nur eine Randinfo 

Aber mal was anderes. Wenn ich mV auf +87 stelle dann bekomme ich in Benchmarks ein Pixelgewitter und muss den PC Neustarten, sowas hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Wobei ich eine ASIC von 73% jetzt nicht gerade schlecht finde. Wenn deine Karte 1.522 MHz läuft ist das doch schon weit mehr als bei anderen Karten.
> Meine 2te Karte hat auch nur einen ASIC von 74% und boostet ebenso auf 1.455 MHz, so wie die 1te Karte mit ASIC 84,1%.
> Bist den ansonsten zufrieden mit der Karte?
> 
> ...



Ja bin sonst sehr zufrieden mit der Karte, Super leise, hatte von Anfang an keine Geräusche aus der AiO (Liegt wohl daran das die bei mir Oben verschraubt ist) aber was mich noch stört ist das Pixelgewitter ab mV+80+ und die Treiber Schmieren oft ab.


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht Falsch, den 1522 Boost finde ich nicht schlecht^^ nur Lori hat schon 2 Karten mit 80+ ASIC und ich Greife irgendwie immer in die 70er ASIC Schublade, war kein meckern oder so, nur eine Randinfo
> 
> Aber mal was anderes. Wenn ich mV auf +87 stelle dann bekomme ich in Benchmarks ein Pixelgewitter und muss den PC Neustarten, sowas hatte ich noch nie.



Ich habe 84,1% und 74%  Mysterion hatte 83,1%
Mit wieviel boostet denn deine Karte @ stock?



r0xa schrieb:


> Ja bin sonst sehr zufrieden mit der Karte, Super  leise, hatte von Anfang an keine Geräusche aus der AiO (Liegt wohl daran  das die bei mir Oben verschraubt ist) aber was mich noch stört ist das  Pixelgewitter ab mV+80+ und die Treiber Schmieren oft ab.



Dann stell deinen Takt auf die magischen 1.500 MHz und genieß es


----------



## r0xa (31. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich habe 84,1% und 74%  Mysterion hatte 83,1%
> Mit wieviel boostet denn deine Karte @ stock?



Habe meinen Post schon bearbeitet xD... ähm 1418 waren das


----------



## Vodkaice87 (31. Juli 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht Falsch, den 1522 Boost finde ich nicht schlecht^^Es gibt schon 2 80+ ASIC Karten von 3 Besitzern und ich Greife irgendwie immer in die 70er ASIC Schublade, war kein meckern oder so, nur eine Randinfo



Sei froh drum, was soll ich den sagen mit 62er asic und spulenfiepen bei 70 fps -.-


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Sei froh drum, was soll ich den sagen mit 62er asic und spulenfiepen bei 70 fps -.-



Evtl. anderes Netzteil testen und ansonsten zurückschicken.


----------



## Steini85 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe heute meine 2. Gtx 980 Ti geholt.Vorher hatte ich die Palit super Jetstream und nun die Gigabyte...Dachte direkt wieder Spulenfiepen,bis ich nun eher durch Zufall hörte das die Maus fiept...

Nun habe ich eine Gigabyte mit 77,3% Asic die über 1,5k taktet


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

Zu den beiden Hybrid Karten von Inno kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, klare KAUFEMPFEHLUNG! 
Beide takten @stock auf 1.455 MHz, geben keine Geräusche von sich und sind realtiv kühl.
Das nenn ich nun wirklich einen Silent-PC.
Wenn ich an meine beiden HD 7970 im CF denke  DAS war eine Geräuschkulisse!


----------



## Reap (31. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Wartung solcher AIO aus? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten?


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2015)

Da gibts keine Wartung, wird die innherhalb des Garantiezeitraumes kaputt, ab zum Hersteller.
Außerhalb der Garantie entweder basteln das es wieder funktioniert oder ganzen Kühler tauschen.


----------



## Reap (31. Juli 2015)

Okay, danke und Gratulation zum 11k Beitrag


----------



## PHENOMII (31. Juli 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Zu den beiden Hybrid Karten von Inno kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, klare KAUFEMPFEHLUNG!
> Beide takten @stock auf 1.455 MHz, geben keine Geräusche von sich und sind realtiv kühl.
> Das nenn ich nun wirklich einen Silent-PC.
> Wenn ich an meine beiden HD 7970 im CF denke  DAS war eine Geräuschkulisse!




Top

Jetzt wäre nur die Leistungsaufname interessant!


----------



## Lori78 (31. Juli 2015)

Messgerät fehlt


----------



## chischko (1. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> I
> 
> Dann stell deinen Takt auf die magischen 1.500 MHz und genieß es


Ich bin drunter (1480 und mehr will meiner verdammte *********************************************** (viel Platz für negative Kreativität) nicht her geben) und kann es dennoch genießen ... bin ich zu anspruchslos oder seit ihr "pervers" (bitte nicht negativ als viel mehr positiv verstehen!)


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich bin drunter (1480 und mehr will meiner verdammte *********************************************** (viel Platz für negative Kreativität) nicht her geben) und kann es dennoch genießen ... bin ich zu anspruchslos oder seit ihr "pervers" (bitte nicht negativ als viel mehr positiv verstehen!)



Jedem das seine, der eine will 1400, der andere 1500...  Ich habe mir die iChill extra für die 1500+ Marke gekauft, merke aber das die karte in spielen (crysis 3 test) nicht mal 1480 schafft was ich langsam verdächtig finde o.o


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2015)

Ob nun 1450MHz oder 1500MHz, das merkst du beim spielen eh nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Rechnet doch bitte mal aus, wie viel Mehrleistung die 20-50MHz bringen über die ihr euch hier beschwert  
Das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich... Wer Rekorde jagt... Gerne find ich geil  
Aber sich über eine Karte die 30%+ über Ref. Takt taktet zu beschweren ist ja einfach nur daneben.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. August 2015)

So, nach meiner Sperre bin ich nun wieder da und habe mittlerweile auch eine Hybrid von Inno.
Die Leistung ist wirklich krass (hatte vorher ne GTX780Ti), der Einbau war auch recht unkompliziert
ABER
ich werde meine zurück schicken. Aus der Karte ertönt permanent ein "Surren", kann man schlecht beschreiben
und der Lüfter am Radiator hat ein leichtes Rattern. Für den Preis absolut nicht hinnehmbar.
Ansonsten wirklich geile Karte und wen es interessiert ASIC 65,2%.


----------



## Lori78 (1. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> So, nach meiner Sperre bin ich nun wieder da und habe mittlerweile auch eine Hybrid von Inno.
> Die Leistung ist wirklich krass (hatte vorher ne GTX780Ti), der Einbau war auch recht unkompliziert
> ABER
> ich werde meine zurück schicken. Aus der Karte ertönt permanent ein "Surren", kann man schlecht beschreiben
> ...



Wenn du ansonsten mit der Karte zufrieden bist wüde ich sie gegen eine neue tauschen, meine beiden Karten haben wie gesagt keines dieser Probleme.
Das Surren könnte evtl. die Pumpe sein?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

Bis auf EVGA hast du aber eine relativ lange Wartezeit bei einer RMA.
Da geht in der Regel eine normale Rückgabe wegen Nichtgefallen deutlich schneller.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. August 2015)

Ja, das Surren scheint auch von der Pumpe zu kommen.
Ich habe bei Caseking einen Umtausch beantragt, mal schauen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Lori78 (1. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ja, das Surren scheint auch von der Pumpe zu kommen.
> Ich habe bei Caseking einen Umtausch beantragt, mal schauen wie lange das dauert.



Ich denke, das ist die normale Serienstreuung... bei 5+ Leuten muss einer eine "defekte" Karte haben.
Hatte mich eh gewundert, dass keiner von uns Probleme mit der Pumpe hatte bisher, die Hybrid von EVGA scheint damit wohl auch teilweise zu kämpfen.

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit einem einwandfreien Exemplar 

Edit: Wie sah es mit den Temps unter Last bei dir aus?
Meine obere lag bei 62°C und die untere bei 57°C unter Last. Werde morgen Abend noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter außen am Case befestigen. Vielleicht bringt die Doppelbelüftung was.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. August 2015)

Nur mal eben Heaven getestet: Temperatur 68°C @1380 Stockbbost


----------



## Lori78 (1. August 2015)

68°C im geschlossenen Case mit verschraubtem Lüfter/Radi? Wo hast den Radi angebracht, neben dem CPU-Lüfter?


----------



## -H1N1- (1. August 2015)

Habe nur 1 Option, vorne ausblaßend (in meinem Case ist es richtig eng).

btw: Wie lange ist eigentlich die Garantie und darf man den Kühler abnehmen, um WLP zu erneuern? (finde nix)


----------



## SlapJack (1. August 2015)

Soo ich bin endlich mal zum Zocken gekommen. Die Karte hält Anfangs einen Takt von 1477 Mhz bei 3900Mhz Speichertakt, und ab einer gewissen Temperaturschwelle wird der Takt reduziert auf 1463Mhz. Leider wird sie vor allem beim Witcher Abartig war. Nach knapp 1 1/2 Stunden habe ich 87° erreicht und dads trotz 100% Grafikkartengebläse. Auch bei Battlefield 4 werden um die 77° erreicht und das ebenfalls bei 100% Lüfterregelung (Ab 75° gehen dei Lüfetr auf 100% weil ich eigentlich das schon sehr warm finde).

Das find ich leider schon ziemlich krass. Ich vermute immer mehr das hier mit der WLP geschlampt wurde. Leider darf man die nicht wechseln ohne dadurch die Garantie zu verlieren... Ansonsten läuft die Karte Super. Danke dem Fön im Gehäuse ist auch das Spulenfiepen kein großes Thema mehr  . Ich bin nun irgendwie in der Zwickmühle. Ich meine, die Karte läuft und in Witcher 50Fps+ bei 4k sind ebenfalls top werte und mittlerweile hab ich auch einen Stabilen wert gefunden, aber die jetzt schon hohen Temperaturen und der Fön im Gehäuse stören schon ziemlich. Ich werd mir mal die Inno noch bestellen und vergleichen. Sollte die besser sein, geht die G1 zurück.


----------



## Bullebernd (1. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine ist im idle bei 65°C, Lüfter laufen halt sehr langsam und 144Hz WQHD Monitor.


Hast du auf dem Desktop 144hz? Dann Taktet die Karte nicht runter. Desktop 120hz einstellen dann wird die Karte auch kühler.


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Soo ich bin endlich mal zum Zocken gekommen. Die Karte hält Anfangs einen Takt von 1477 Mhz bei 3900Mhz Speichertakt, und ab einer gewissen Temperaturschwelle wird der Takt reduziert auf 1463Mhz. Leider wird sie vor allem beim Witcher Abartig war. Nach knapp 1 1/2 Stunden habe ich 87° erreicht und dads trotz 100% Grafikkartengebläse. Auch bei Battlefield 4 werden um die 77° erreicht und das ebenfalls bei 100% Lüfterregelung (Ab 75° gehen dei Lüfetr auf 100% weil ich eigentlich das schon sehr warm finde).
> 
> Das find ich leider schon ziemlich krass. Ich vermute immer mehr das hier mit der WLP geschlampt wurde. Leider darf man die nicht wechseln ohne dadurch die Garantie zu verlieren... Ansonsten läuft die Karte Super. Danke dem Fön im Gehäuse ist auch das Spulenfiepen kein großes Thema mehr  . Ich bin nun irgendwie in der Zwickmühle. Ich meine, die Karte läuft und in Witcher 50Fps+ bei 4k sind ebenfalls top werte und mittlerweile hab ich auch einen Stabilen wert gefunden, aber die jetzt schon hohen Temperaturen und der Fön im Gehäuse stören schon ziemlich. Ich werd mir mal die Inno noch bestellen und vergleichen. Sollte die besser sein, geht die G1 zurück.



Du übertaktest die Grafikkarte und jammerst über höhere Temperaturen?! Die Gigabyte schafft es so gerade, die Hitzeentwicklung beim Werkstakt auf 70°C zu halten, mit entsprechender Lautstärkeentwicklung. Nicht ohne Grund hat man das 280 Watt BIOS nachgereicht. Die Lautstärke sinkt (wäre mir immer noch viel zu laut) und man verliert eine Taktstufe.

Der Chip hat übrigens schon bei 65°C eine Schwelle, ab der der Takt um eine Stufe gesenkt wird. Bei 75°C folgt die nächste Stufe.

Die Inno ist genial, selbst bei 100 % Drehzahl keine 2 Sone laut und Kühlleistung ist ebenfalls super.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2015)

Bullebernd schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem Desktop 144hz? Dann Taktet die Karte nicht runter. Desktop 120hz einstellen dann wird die Karte auch kühler.


Habe schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, das ich wieder auf 120Hz gegangen bin


----------



## G0EKI (1. August 2015)

Also wird stark diese grafikkrte hier empfohlen?
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98T3-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder redet ihr von einer anderen?


----------



## Lori78 (1. August 2015)

Wir reden von der inno hybrid. Ich zumindest.


----------



## Bullebernd (1. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, das ich wieder auf 120Hz gegangen bin



Und da ist die KARTE im idle soo warm?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2015)

Nö, bei 120Hz ist sie kälter.
Aber bei mir geht auch Lautstärke vor Wärme.


----------



## G0EKI (1. August 2015)

Macht es wirklich nen riesen Wärmeunterschied zwischen 120 und 144 Hz, ich hätte nicht ständig Bock die Hz Anzahl zu ändern ^^.
Aber die Lautstärke geht doch indirekt mit runter, wenn die Wärme niedriger wird?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2015)

Bei 144Hz taktet die Karte nicht richtig runter, deswegen wird sie wärmer.
Ja die Lautstärke geht runter bei weniger Wärmeentwicklung, aber ohne Luftzufuhr geht die Wärme auch nicht runter.
Ein Teufelskreis
Man muss halt dass für sich persönlich beste Verhältnis finden.


----------



## Bullebernd (1. August 2015)

ja bei 144hz 913mhz und bei 120hz 135mhz macht schon ordentlich was aus, bei FHD war das nicht so aber jetzt bei wunderschönen 1440p 

Das mit der Wärme sehe ich auch so aber so lange sie nicht throttlet ist bei 78Grad alles gut


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

Wenn die Treiber sogar beim Standart Takt abschmieren, ist die Karte dann im Arsch oder sind die Treiber in Win10 einfach *********************? mit meiner PNY Karte in Win7 lief alles.

Edit: Habe mal -90 Mhz gemacht und dennoch schmieren die Treiber ab.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. August 2015)

Tjo, die neue PCGH  ist da und den Infos danach muss ich mich für eine leise 980 Ti wohl zwischen sehr heise Spawas/Rückseite (Inno X3) und fiepen/weniger Leistung (Palit jetstream) entscheiden :-/ Hmm oder ich warte bis die X4 mit dem Miniquirl verfügbar ist und hoffe das der leise ist.

*seuftz*


----------



## Reap (1. August 2015)

Oh was? Ich muss diesen Test lesen!


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

Die Gigabyte G1 ist auch nicht viel kälter und lebt auch noch, da würd ich mir nicht zu viel dabei denken.
Was anderes wäre es wenn die Konkurrenzkarten deutlichst kühler wären. 90°C schaffen fast alle im offenen Aufbau.
In einem guten Luftstrom werden die Spannungswandler auch weit weniger warm als im offenen Aufbau.
Meine Inno X3 lag dabei in den Benchmarks immer unter 90°C.


----------



## JayR91 (1. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Habe nur 1 Option, vorne ausblaßend (in meinem Case ist es richtig eng).
> 
> btw: Wie lange ist eigentlich die Garantie und darf man den Kühler abnehmen, um WLP zu erneuern? (finde nix)


Bei Evga und MSI darfst du es auf jeden Fall, bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## defPlaya (1. August 2015)

Hat jemand hier eigentlich eine EVGA Classified? Kann man die gut übertakten?

Wie ist mittlerweile die MSI? Sind da die Probleme mit den Temps behoben?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

Welche Probleme sollte die MSI haben?
Meine läuft wunderbar kühl und leise.


----------



## defPlaya (1. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Probleme sollte die MSI haben?
> Meine läuft wunderbar kühl und leise.



Hatte mal im Kopf, dass die total heiß wurde und laut und deswegen konnte sie den Takt nicht halten. Aber dann habe ich das wohl falsch gelesen. Wie war wird deine den? Hast du sie übertaktet?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

Läuft mit 1470MHz stabil und bleibt dabei sehr kühl und leise.
Nur das Powerlimit ist etwas knapp und wird bei 1500MHz vermutlich ausgereizt sein.
Kommt aber auch auf den ASIC darauf an, die erste MSI die ich hatte lag bei ~65% und war beim PL deutlich sparsamer als meine jetzige mit 80%.


----------



## G0EKI (1. August 2015)

Hat jemand die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98T3-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, und ist zufrieden damit?
Also im Thema, Lautstärke (Spulenfiepen), Schnelligkeit und Wärme


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98T3-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, und ist zufrieden damit?
> Also im Thema, Lautstärke (Spulenfiepen), Schnelligkeit und Wärme



JoM79 hat die Karte und spaß damit  

In Sachen Lautstärke ist es eine der besten und wenn du guten Airflow hast gehen auch die Temps klar. Spulenfiepen kann bei jeder Karte passieren und kommt auch auf das NT an


----------



## G0EKI (1. August 2015)

Habe das bequiet Straight Power 10 500W und ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, sollte denke ich passen 
Und sie ist auch soweit ich gehört habe, eine der schnellen oder?`


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Habe das bequiet Straight Power 10 500W und ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, sollte denke ich passen
> Und sie ist auch soweit ich gehört habe, eine der schnellen oder?`



Wenn du sie übertaktest kannst du nach Serienstreuung die selben Ergebnisse wie mit einer Palit erwarten (die@ stock genauso getaktet ist). Allgemein sind die 980Tis alle sehr nahe beieinander  
An Leistung wird es dir mit der inno3D sicher nicht mangeln


----------



## G0EKI (1. August 2015)

Okay, super!


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Win10 zwecks Treiber abstürzen oder liegt das an meiner Karte? Ich kann zb. Farcry4 oder Crysis3 nicht mal UNTER dem Werks-OC spielen (habe sie mit Afterburner auf 1340 getaktet aber selbst da stürzen die Treiber ab)


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2015)

Wird zwar wärmer als ne Palit Super Jetstream oder Zotac Xtreme, aber ist auch ne ganze Ecke leiser.
Zudem ist die Lüftersteuerung wesentlich besser als bei den beiden genannten.
Spulenfiepen habe ich durch ein E10 500W CM deutlich reduziert und ist so nicht mehr wirklich störend. 
OC interessiert mich nicht, da bei mir die Karte @stock läuft und da nen Boost von 1379MHz hat.


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wird zwar wärmer als ne Palit Super Jetstream oder Zotac Xtreme, aber ist auch ne ganze Ecke leiser.
> Zudem ist die Lüftersteuerung wesentlich besser als bei den beiden genannten.
> Spulenfiepen habe ich durch ein E10 500W CM deutlich reduziert und ist so nicht mehr wirklich störend.
> OC interessiert mich nicht, da bei mir die Karte @stock läuft und da nen Boost von 1379MHz hat.



Was noch abzuwarten ist, wie sich die hohen Spannungswandler-Temperaturen auf die Langzeithaltbarkeit auswirken.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Was noch abzuwarten ist, wie sich die hohen Spannungswandler-Temperaturen auf die Langzeithaltbarkeit auswirken.


Und genau das hält mich von der X3 ab, denn ich habe keine Lust nach 2 Jahren eine 700 EUR Karte wegzuwerfen.


----------



## MrHide (1. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, der eine will 1400, der andere 1500...  Ich habe mir die iChill extra für die 1500+ Marke gekauft, merke aber das die karte in spielen (crysis 3 test) nicht mal 1480 schafft was ich langsam verdächtig finde o.o



Ich habe mit meiner auch nicht mehr als 1480 geschafft. Habe sie wegen anderer Mängel eingeschickt und bekomme morgen ein neues Exemplar geschickt. Mal sehen ab sie OC williger ist.

aber sie läuft konstant auf 1450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind über 2h Ark Survival Envolved auf Epic Grafikdetails. Alles auf Maximum gestellt. 2560x1080


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Was noch abzuwarten ist, wie sich die hohen Spannungswandler-Temperaturen auf die Langzeithaltbarkeit auswirken.



Wenn nur die Spawas heiß werden... Kaum! die sind noch voll in den langzeit specs. 
Mit gutem Airflow und wenn man kein Furmark spielt heitzt sich das PCB auch nicht stärker auf als das der G1 z.B. 
Man sollte es bedenken aber nicht überdramatisieren. Ich fand meine Temps mit der zu hoch aber ich habe auch einen bescheidenen Airflow


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner auch nicht mehr als 1480 geschafft. Habe sie wegen anderer Mängel eingeschickt und bekomme morgen ein neues Exemplar geschickt. Mal sehen ab sie OC williger ist.



Was für Mängel denn und welche Karte hast du genau? Meine Ino Black kann nicht mal den Werks-OC halten, habe auch schon eine Rücksendung beantragt bei Caseking.


----------



## MrHide (1. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Was für Mängel denn und welche Karte hast du genau? Meine Ino Black kann nicht mal den Werks-OC halten, habe auch schon eine Rücksendung beantragt bei Caseking.



Meine Karte steht in meiner Signatur. EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. Mir war im Radiator zu viel Luft. Das Plätschergeräusch ging nicht weg und das Kühlmittel hat sich nicht "eingelaufen" was es in der Regel sollte. In Spielen hat sie schon auf 1750Mhz geboostet, nur bei Benchmarks nicht. Da sind Maximal 1480 drin.


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Meine Karte steht in meiner Signatur. EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. Mir war im Radiator zu viel Luft. Das Plätschergeräusch ging nicht weg und das Kühlmittel hat sich nicht "eingelaufen" was es in der Regel sollte. In Spielen hat sie schon auf 1750Mhz geboostet, nur bei Benchmarks nicht. Da sind Maximal 1480 drin.



In Spielen auf 1750? Wahnsinn O.o


----------



## tonikroos1987 (1. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> In Spielen auf 1750? Wahnsinn O.o



Ich glaube er meint 1570MHz


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Meine Karte steht in meiner Signatur. EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid. Mir war im Radiator zu viel Luft. Das Plätschergeräusch ging nicht weg und das Kühlmittel hat sich nicht "eingelaufen" was es in der Regel sollte. In Spielen hat sie schon auf 1750Mhz geboostet, nur bei Benchmarks nicht. Da sind Maximal 1480 drin.



Jo, ist auch lächerlich bei dem Preis nur noch den Radiallüfter im leeren Gehäuse zu lassen, das ist bei der Inno3D besser gelöst! Da sitzt eine verschraubte Kühlrippe auf den Spannungswandlern, weshalb man, neben der tollen Kühlleistung, in der Hinsicht vermutlich auch nichts hört.

Wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter (Radiator) niedriger liegt als der Wärmetauscher (Grafikkarte), geht das Plätschern auch nicht weg.

Hat eigentlich jemand ein PCGH Abo, ich weiß wer im neuen 980 Ti OC Test auf Platz 1 und 2 ist! 



MrHide schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner auch nicht mehr als 1480 geschafft. Habe sie wegen anderer Mängel eingeschickt und bekomme morgen ein neues Exemplar geschickt. Mal sehen ab sie OC williger ist.
> 
> aber sie läuft konstant auf 1450
> 
> ...



Ist der Spannungswert @stock oder schon angehoben?


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Jo, ist auch lächerlich bei dem Preis nur noch den Radiallüfter im leeren Gehäuse zu lassen, das ist bei der Inno3D besser gelöst! Da sitzt eine verschraubte Kühlrippe auf den Spannungswandlern, weshalb man, neben der tollen Kühlleistung, in der Hinsicht vermutlich auch nichts hört.
> 
> Wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter niedriger liegt als der Wärmetauscher, geht das Plätschern auch nicht weg.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand ein PCGH Abo, ich weiß wer im neuen 980 Ti OC Test auf Platz 1 und 2 ist!



Erzähl, wer ist es? :p


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Erzähl, wer ist es? :p



Ich weiß nicht, ob das den Abonnenten gegenüber fair ist..

Unter objektiven Bewertungskriterien ist Platz 1 totaler Bullshit. Platz 2 kenne ich irgendwo her. 

Man muss natürlich auch immer die Rahmenbedingungen kennen. Eine Zeitschrift finanziert sich nicht nur durch die Leser, sonders auch über die Inserenten. Ist wie bei den "großen" Zeitungen, da sind Banken und Versicherungen immer die Größten.  Deshalb sollen auch alle immer schön auf Pump leben und brav in die Rieserrente einzahlen.

Daher muss man dem ein oder anderen Hersteller, bei dem auch noch zufällig ein ehemaliger Redakteur der PCGH sitzt, ein bisschen Zucker in den Hintern blasen.

Wer kognitiv nicht ganz auf dem Abstellgleis steht, kennt jetzt die beiden "Sieger".


----------



## Smorfar (1. August 2015)

Asus oder wat?


----------



## r0xa (1. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das den Abonnenten gegenüber fair ist..
> 
> Unter objektiven Bewertungskriterien ist Platz 1 totaler Bullshit. Platz 2 kenne ich irgendwo her.
> 
> ...



Welche Karten wurden denn überhaupt alles getestet?


----------



## Reap (1. August 2015)

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass in dem angesprochenen Test nichts extrem Schlechtes zur AMP Extreme (falls diese dabei ist) kommt, dann wird sie noch am selben Tag bei Alternate geholt.


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass in dem angesprochenen Test nichts extrem Schlechtes zur AMP Extreme (falls diese dabei ist) kommt, dann wird sie noch am selben Tag bei Alternate geholt.



Die Karte ist auch nicht schlecht! Sieht super aus und hat Power. Wäre da nicht der Designbug in der Lüftersteuerung unter Vollast, hätte ich mich auch gar nicht weiter umgesehen.


----------



## Reap (2. August 2015)

Hast du von weiteren Käufern der Karte gehört, die Selbiges berichten? Konnte in dem Thread bisher nichts finden.


----------



## Mysterion (2. August 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Hast du von weiteren Käufern der Karte gehört, die Selbiges berichten? Konnte in dem Thread bisher nichts finden.



Der Thread hier im Forum spiegelt nicht zwangsläufig das Feedback aller Käufer wieder.

Das Problem lässt sich in sehr vielen englischsprachigen Foren nachlesen, zudem im Review von Toms Hardware.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. August 2015)

Das hat jede AMP Extreme, das ist kein defekt sondern ein Designaspekt- ist aber ein seltsames verhalten 
Och menno warum hat jeder schon die neue PCGH... naja kommt meine wohl am Montag...


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2015)

Meine ist auch noch nicht da, das letzte Mal kam sie erst am Dienstag.
Naja mal gucken was dann so im Test steht.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Der Thread hier im Forum spiegelt nicht zwangsläufig das Feedback aller Käufer wieder.
> 
> Das Problem lässt sich in sehr vielen englischsprachigen Foren nachlesen, zudem im Review von Toms Hardware.


an dem punkt fragt man sich aber doch... wurde das im vorhinein nicht rdentlich getestet?
ich meine so ein gravirender fehler MUSS bei lasttests/ stabletest und lautstärketest doch aufallen...
n kumpel hate die sich bestelt weil er nicht auf mich hören wolte... naja er hat sie umgehend zurückgeschickt...was ich auch volkomen verstehe, aber wer nicht hören kan muss fühlen [emoji14]


----------



## Mysterion (2. August 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> an dem punkt fragt man sich aber doch... wurde das im vorhinein nicht rdentlich getestet?
> ich meine so ein gravirender fehler MUSS bei lasttests/ stabletest und lautstärketest doch aufallen...
> n kumpel hate die sich bestelt weil er nicht auf mich hören wolte... naja er hat sie umgehend zurückgeschickt...was ich auch volkomen verstehe, aber wer nicht hören kan muss fühlen [emoji14]



Es ist offenbar viel günstiger für die Hersteller, die Klamotten bei den Kunden reifen zu lassen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. August 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> an dem punkt fragt man sich aber doch... wurde das im vorhinein nicht rdentlich getestet?
> ich meine so ein gravirender fehler MUSS bei lasttests/ stabletest und lautstärketest doch aufallen...
> n kumpel hate die sich bestelt weil er nicht auf mich hören wolte... naja er hat sie umgehend zurückgeschickt...was ich auch volkomen verstehe, aber wer nicht hören kan muss fühlen [emoji14]



Moment ! In dem Fall wäre es aber wer nicht hören kann behält die Karte


----------



## Ralle@ (2. August 2015)

Hab mir grad eine MSI Gaming 980 TI für 569€ geschossen.
Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen, jetzt noch was für mein 2. Ich kaufen und gut ist 
Mal sehen wie das Ding so ist, die AMP Extreme vom Kumpel hat fiepen ohne ende und das schon bei 60 FPS.


----------



## HannesSolo (2. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hab mir grad eine MSI Gaming 980 TI für 569€ geschossen.
> Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen, jetzt noch was für mein 2. Ich kaufen und gut ist
> Mal sehen wie das Ding so ist, die AMP Extreme vom Kumpel hat fiepen ohne ende und das schon bei 60 FPS.


Gebraucht oder Neu?


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (2. August 2015)

Meine Austausch-Karte (AMP! Extreme) fetzt. Die erste machte nämlich viele Probleme: Schon bei 40-60 FPS übelstes Spulenfiepen, Lüfter spielten verrückt und heulten permenent auf. Außerdem gelegentlich nen Driver-Crash. Unter voll Load hat die neue nur 65°C bei 1100 U/min (kaum wahrnehmbar, selbst ohne Headset), die Lüfter spinnen nichtmehr rum, und nichtmal bei 300 FPS (CS:S z.B) höre ich nicht das gerigste Spulenfiepen. Außerdem rennt die Gutste akutell seid 2 Stunden auf 1500 MHz GPU Clock (+70 MHz GPU) ohne die Spannung anzufassen.

Edit: Mittlerweile auf 1520MHz @ Stock Vcore seit 3 Stunden GTA 5 . 1530MHz ist leider nichtmehr stable, stürzte nach 1 Stunde ab . Immerhin +90MHz Kerntakt @ Stock Vcore (~1.190V)


----------



## MrHide (2. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint 1570MHz



Nein, ich habe die Graka ausversehen auf 1500 gestellt und den Boost vergessen.



Mysterion schrieb:


> Jo, ist auch lächerlich bei dem Preis nur noch den Radiallüfter im leeren Gehäuse zu lassen, das ist bei der Inno3D besser gelöst! Da sitzt eine verschraubte Kühlrippe auf den Spannungswandlern, weshalb man, neben der tollen Kühlleistung, in der Hinsicht vermutlich auch nichts hört.
> 
> Wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter (Radiator) niedriger liegt als der Wärmetauscher (Grafikkarte), geht das Plätschern auch nicht weg.
> 
> ...



auf der Graka sind auch noch Kühlrippen im Gehäuse. Der Lüfter ist nicht zu hören und befördert die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse. Der Radiator sitzt über der Graka. Die Spannung wurde angehoben.
Ich habe mir die Inno nicht gekauft weil die Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilt wurde und weil der Lüfteranschluss unter der Grakaabdeckung ist. Dementsprechend ist er schwieriger zu tauschen. Bei der EVGA Variante kann man ihn ganz einfach abziehen ohne gefummel und ohne etwas abmontieren zu müssen. Sicherlich sind beide Karten gut.
Du kommst bestimmt auch noch aus dem "meine Karte ist besser als deine, bäää" Alter raus.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. August 2015)

@MrHide: Erzähl doch mal mehr über die Lautstärke der Karte und ob es eine Möglichkeit zur Lüfterregelung gibt.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. August 2015)

Hi,

ich suche zur Zeit eine neue Graka. Meine GTX 780 macht Zicken. Nun frage ich mich, welche GTX 980ti:
https://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-v323-001r-a1274979.html
https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-acx-2-0-06g-p4-4991-kr-a1275045.html
https://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce-gtx-980-ti-phoenix-golden-sample-3477-a1285876.html
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-g1-gv-n98tg1-gaming-6gd-a1274970.html

sind Modelle die ich mir spontan rausgesucht habe. Wichtig sind mir Kühleistung und wenn möglich kein-geringes Spulenfiepen. Welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Die Gainward sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. August 2015)

Leise und kühl ist mir wichtig. Also MSI. Was ist mit Asus?


----------



## MrHide (2. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @MrHide: Erzähl doch mal mehr über die Lautstärke der Karte und ob es eine Möglichkeit zur Lüfterregelung gibt.



Also der Lüfter am Radiator ist schon lauter als erwünscht. Regeln lässt sich lediglich der Radiallüfter auf der Graka. Der Radiatorlüfter bekommt 12V und das wars. Ohne Software Anbindung oder ähnliches. Ich werde den morgen abmontieren und zwei Noctua montieren welche ich ans Mainboars anschließe um sie über das UEFI steuern zu können. Ich hoffe, dass die Graka nicht meckert wenn der eigene Lüfteranschluss nicht belegt ist.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, eine "low noise" Adapter ala Noctua sollte da sicher auch schon Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, eine "low noise" Adapter ala Noctua sollte da sicher auch schon Abhilfe schaffen.



Hab ich gerade gestern wieder einen gelötet 
56 Ohm für Stufe 1, 82 Ohm Stufe 2 und für die extremen Silentfetischisten 120 Ohm.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. August 2015)

Habe gesehen das die Palit nicht schlecht sein soll. Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit der ?


----------



## HannesSolo (2. August 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Habe gesehen das die Palit nicht schlecht sein soll. Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit der ?


Ja habe ich selber und kann nur sagen Sie ist Leise, bleibt dabei kühl und ist schnell.


----------



## rammstein_72 (2. August 2015)

Ok hab sie bestellt. Ist aber auch ziemlich groß. Gut das ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt habe.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (2. August 2015)

Kann mir einer der vllt Infos hat was zu den KFA Karten sagen: HOF und HOF LCE? gab es da mal neue news? hab überall gesucht aber finde immer nur die LN2


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Bullebernd schrieb:


> ja bei 144hz 913mhz und bei 120hz 135mhz macht schon ordentlich was aus, bei FHD war das nicht so aber jetzt bei wunderschönen 1440p
> 
> Das mit der Wärme sehe ich auch so aber so lange sie nicht throttlet ist bei 78Grad alles gut



Kann ich den Taktunterschied in gpuz beobachten? Nutze aber FHD.

Also ich habe ne Classy und die ist sehr leise. Leiser als meine 780ti


----------



## r0xa (2. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer der vllt Infos hat was zu den KFA Karten sagen: HOF und HOF LCE? gab es da mal neue news? hab überall gesucht aber finde immer nur die LN2



Hatte aus irgendeinem OC-Forum glaube das war sogar Overclockers.uk oder wie die heißen, da gab es ein paar chinesische/koreanische was auch immer Links.... (GoogleTranslator FTW) und laut deren Tests war die KFA2 HOF Active (die Luftgekühlte) war der Boost mit MAX. OC ca. wie die von der G1 so um die 1450-1500+ Mhz, Temps auch so 72-75+ und Noise kA. Ich kann die Links nochmal raussuchen aber dauert sicherlich, falls ich sie überhaupt finde


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Hab The Witcher 3 heute Nachmittag gespielt und hier war es gut warm. Fand es echt ok.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. August 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Gebraucht oder Neu?



3 Tage jung, der Verkäufer meint das abschalten der Lüfter im Idle passt ihm nicht und die MSI App geht unter Win 10 nicht.
Mal sehen, ist ein Freund von einen Freund von mir und ich kann die Karte bei ihm testen.


----------



## SlapJack (3. August 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon auf Windows 10 Geupdatet und seine Karte ausprobiert. Meine scheint den neuen Treiber nicht so recht zu mögen, gab schon 2 mal Abstürze, da auf dem Bildschirm nur noch Grafikfehler angezeigt wurden und das bei 65°.


----------



## MountyMAX (3. August 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Ok hab sie bestellt. Ist aber auch ziemlich groß. Gut das ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt habe.



ich hab mir die auch mal bestellt, schaun wir mal, wie sie läuft


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon auf Windows 10 Geupdatet und seine Karte ausprobiert. Meine scheint den neuen Treiber nicht so recht zu mögen, gab schon 2 mal Abstürze, da auf dem Bildschirm nur noch Grafikfehler angezeigt wurden und das bei 65°.




Bei mir auf Windows 10 geupdatet mit ner GTX980Ti Classified EVGA und Problemlos. Hatte aber alle Nvidia Sachen runtergeklatscht und dann Windows 10 VGA Treiber drauf gemacht


----------



## micha30111 (3. August 2015)

Habe ne "frische" Installation gemacht. Aber der Win 10 Treiber scheint ein wenig schwierig zu sein. Unter WIN 8 +130 GPU Clock - keine Schwierigkeiten. Unter WIN 10 geht bei Rust ( war das einzige was ich die Tage spielte ) bei +125 Schluss sonst verabschiedet sich der Treiber. Kann aber auch am Spiel selbst liegen...


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2015)

Bei mir gibt es auch keine Probleme mit WIn10

@ all:

Wenn ihr den HeavenBenchmark durchlaufen lasst, fiept dann eure Karte hörbar? Bei mir fiept Sie eigentlich nur ganz leise bei CS GO mit 144 Herz (bei 120Herz kein mucks) und in dem HeavenBenchmark relativ deutlich (nicht sehr laut aber man bemerkt es sofort). Bei The Witcher GTA5 oder ACCU höre ich nix allerdings sind die Bildraten da max bei 60 fps (nur wenn ich ganz nah an die Karte heran gehe und mein Ohr dran lege hört man ein leichtes fiepen allerdings sehe ich das als normal an).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Sagt mal Leute, habt ihr schon Erfahrungswerte was OC betrifft? 

Ich steige jetzt doch um von 970er SLI auf eine 980 TI (die Palit Super Jetstream ist bestellt). 

Laut einem Review hat die Palit 1500mhz mitgemacht. Das es allerdings Glück sein kann, ist mir bewusst. 

Was sollte jede Karte packen, habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## r0xa (3. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon auf Windows 10 Geupdatet und seine Karte ausprobiert. Meine scheint den neuen Treiber nicht so recht zu mögen, gab schon 2 mal Abstürze, da auf dem Bildschirm nur noch Grafikfehler angezeigt wurden und das bei 65°.



Meine Karte schafft nicht mal mehr den Standart-OC ohne abstürze.... meinst du mit Grafikfehlern so ein buntes Pixelgewitter? Das habe ich nämlich auch und manchmal taktet die Karte dann nur noch mit 595 Mhz und ich muss alles Neustarten


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (3. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, habt ihr schon Erfahrungswerte was OC betrifft?
> 
> Ich steige jetzt doch um von 970er SLI auf eine 980 TI (die Palit Super Jetstream ist bestellt).
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal nicht speziell von der Palit geredet denke ich, das der Großteil der Karten mindestens 1350-1400 MHz packt (laut vieler Reviews) mit oder ohne Spannungserhöhung. 

Edit: Ist nur ne Schätzung! wenn man von den Ergebnissen vieler Forenbeiträge und Reviews ausgeht


----------



## SlapJack (3. August 2015)

@ r0xa, naja Bunt ist das bei mir leider nicht. Es gibt einen haufen Türkise Pixel und das Bild bleibt stehen. Dann hilft bei mir nur noch der Reset Knopf...

@ Bioschnitzel
Es gibt leider keinen Pauschalwert, das hängt absolut vom Cip ab. 1300 Mhz boost sollte locker drin sein und meistens kriegt man 1400MHz Boost auch noch hin, ggf je nach Temperatur aber nicht dauerhaft. Alles was über 1400MHz geht ist Glückssache und sehr vom Chip abhängig bzw. auch davon, wie Kühl die karte bleibt. 

@thehate91 Ka bei Heaven und Valley Benchmarks härt man bei mir auch das Fiepen, allerdings werden da die Grafikkarten auch Vollgas Ausgelastet. Wenn du dann Spiele Spielst, sollte das Spulenfiepen im Optimalfall nicht mehr hörbar sein, aber auch das ist Glückssache. Einige haben hier ebenfalls berichtet, dass bei hohen FPS Zahlen (200FPs+) Spulenfiepen hörbar ist. Ggf. hilft es gerade bei so einfacheren Anwednungen wie CS:GO die max FPS auf 144 zu begrenzen. Sollte ja vollkommen reichen bei nem 144Hz Monitor und das Spulenfiepen könnte auch weg sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Gut na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die 980TI gegen mein 970er SLI Gespann schlägt. 
Ich hoffe mit OC kann ich dann zum SLI Gespann aufschließen oder auch überholen.


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gut na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die 980TI gegen mein 970er SLI Gespann schlägt.
> Ich hoffe mit OC kann ich dann zum SLI Gespann aufschließen oder auch überholen.



In bestimmten Spielen  oder nur in den Benchmarks? 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## chischko (3. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gut na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die 980TI gegen mein 970er SLI Gespann schlägt.
> Ich hoffe mit OC kann ich dann zum SLI Gespann aufschließen oder auch überholen.



Ich schätze in manchen synthetischen Benchmarks könntest du vorne liegen, in Games mMn klar die 980 ti


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> In bestimmten Spielen  oder nur in den Benchmarks?
> MfG.wolflux



In Spielen  

Die 970er im SLI prügeln schon ordentlich, die Skalierung ist meist bei über 90% (und damit fast verdoppelte FPS zu einer 970). 
Also wird nicht leicht für die 980TI mitzuhalten


----------



## Lori78 (3. August 2015)

Habe jetzt außen am Case noch einen 120 mm Lüfter angebracht.

Die Temps der Inno Hybrid im SLI liegen im Desktopbetrieb bei 35°C obere Karte und 29°C untere Karte.
Im Heaven Benchmark @stock bei 59°C obere Karte und 56°C untere Karte.

Habe mir heute auch noch ein Messgerät beim Baumarkt geholt. @stock komme ich bei Heaven auf *634W im peak*.


----------



## MrHide (3. August 2015)

Also, EVGA hat meine 980 Ti Hybrid ausgetauscht. Hab eine komplett neue eingeschweißte Karte bekommen.

Es ist absolut kein Plätschergeräusch zu hören. Ich habe den Lüfter direkt gegen ein Noctua NF-S12B 1200rpm getauscht. Alles ist schön leise und die Temperaturen sind nur geringfügig höher. Ich muss noch testen wie es nicht bei stundenlangem Spielen auswirkt.

Die neue Karte läuft stabil auf 1,5Ghz biem ersten anlauf ohne Feintuning.  Ich bin mehr als zufieden! 

Bzw: EVGA hat den Boost für die Karte von 200Mhz auf 240Mhz angehoben. Ich habe sie auf 1250Mhz laufen und sie Boostet jetzt auf 1490Mhz und hält den Boost dauerhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2015)

Ich frage mich, wie EVGA die Karte tauscht, wenn die im Shop gar nicht lieferbar angezeigt wird.


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In Spielen
> 
> Die 970er im SLI prügeln schon ordentlich, die Skalierung ist meist bei über 90% (und damit fast verdoppelte FPS zu einer 970).
> Also wird nicht leicht für die 980TI mitzuhalten



Die 980erTi macht das schon. Brachial diese Karten. Mein lieber Schwan.


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (3. August 2015)

Ich find die Karte jetzt auch geil. Meine Austauschkarte packt 1520 MHz stabil, hält die auch dauerhaft und ohne die spannung anfassen zu müssen. GPU Clock hab ich auf +90 MHz gesetzt, PT auf 110%. Bleibt bei 62-65 Grad unter Load.


----------



## MrHide (3. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie EVGA die Karte tauscht, wenn die im Shop gar nicht lieferbar angezeigt wird.



Na ganz einfach, der Support und der Vertrieb haben getrennte Bestände. Der Support muss bei Qualitätsmängeln schnell handeln können. Schließlich hat EVGA einen Ruf zu verlieren.



0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Ich find die Karte jetzt auch geil. Meine  Austauschkarte packt 1520 MHz stabil, hält die auch dauerhaft und ohne  die spannung anfassen zu müssen. GPU Clock hab ich auf +90 MHz gesetzt,  PT auf 110%. Bleibt bei 62-65 Grad unter Load.



Cool, poste mal einen Benchmark screenshot wo die Karte auf 1520 Mhz läuft. Möchte mal die eingestellten Werte sehen


----------



## wolflux (3. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie EVGA die Karte tauscht, wenn die im Shop gar nicht lieferbar angezeigt wird.



Evga hat Ersatzlager in denen auch wenn die Karte nicht mehr produziert werden ein Umtausch möglich noch ist.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## MrHide (3. August 2015)

Also die Karte wird um 8 Grad wärmer mit dem Noctua kühler. Die Temperatur liegt jetzt dauerhaft bei 59°C. Es ist sehr warm heute das ist noch mit zu beachten.


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (3. August 2015)

@MrHide: Ob die Kartedie Taktrate beim Benchmark halten kann, weiß ich nicht. ich habs bei GTA 5 und BF 4 für ca. 5 Stunden getestet bevon ich den Pc ausgemacht hab. Bis dahin lief alles stabil. Bei Benchmarks wird die den Takt wegen viel höherer Temps und/oder wegen PT bestimmt nicht halten können, aber ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Wild Thing (3. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hab mir grad eine MSI Gaming 980 TI für 569€ geschossen.
> Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen, jetzt noch was für mein 2. Ich kaufen und gut ist
> Mal sehen wie das Ding so ist, die AMP Extreme vom Kumpel hat fiepen ohne ende und das schon bei 60 FPS.


Super Preis für die Karte. Gratulation


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (3. August 2015)

Soo, mal ein Bild nachm 3D Mark Benchmark. Hoffe das Foto reicht dir aus MrHide, hab extra 1,5 Stunden den Benchmark gezogen :/ (2 MBit DSL FTW  )
GPU auf 1521 MHz im Boost, Baseclock war von 1253 auf 1344 MHz gesetzt, wie es 3D Mark anzeigt. Nur beim Lüfter hab ich geschummelt und ordentlich aufgedreht, bei normaler Gaminglast entsteht ja ne Ecke weniger Wärme als hier, von daher hätte die GPU den Takt womöglich eh nie erreicht. So blieb sie unter Load bei max. 47 Grad. Spannung ist wie gesagt @ stock, sieht man auch aufm Foto, der Höchste Wert war 1,193V (außerdem Ist der Regelbalken dafür deaktiviert) beim Combined-Score Test.

Nochmal die 3D Mark Page:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE

BTW: Ich hätte es toll gefunden, wenn man die Spannung auch hätte senken können :/. Sch... auf die 1,5 GHz, Hauptsache die hält in 2-3 Jahren noch den Boost Takt aufrecht bzw. funktioniert überhaupt noch.

MFG,
0V3RRUNN3R


----------



## Lori78 (4. August 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Soo, mal ein Bild nachm 3D Mark Benchmark. Hoffe das Foto reicht dir aus MrHide, hab extra 1,5 Stunden den Benchmark gezogen :/ (2 MBit DSL FTW  )
> GPU auf 1521 MHz im Boost, Baseclock war von 1253 auf 1344 MHz gesetzt, wie es 3D Mark anzeigt. Nur beim Lüfter hab ich geschummelt und ordentlich aufgedreht, bei normaler Gaminglast entsteht ja ne Ecke weniger Wärme als hier, von daher hätte die GPU den Takt womöglich eh nie erreicht. So blieb sie unter Load bei max. 47 Grad. Spannung ist wie gesagt @ stock, sieht man auch aufm Foto, der Höchste Wert war 1,193V (außerdem Ist der Regelbalken dafür deaktiviert) beim Combined-Score Test.
> 
> Nochmal die 3D Mark Page:
> ...



Die Spannung kannste doch runtersetzen, musst das nur im Afterburner freischalten.
An deiner Stelle würde ich auch mal versuchen den Speicher zu übertakten, nicht nur den Boostclock.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2015)

@0V3RRUNN3R 

Bevor die Karte wegen den 1.193V die Waffen streckt muss ziemlich viel passieren...


----------



## Lori78 (4. August 2015)

Wer noch mit dem Gedanken spielt sich die EVGA Hybrid zu holen, momentan lieferbar bei alternate.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. August 2015)

MrHide, hast Du den Radiatorlüfter noch an der Karte oder ans Board angeschlossen?

Mich würde es interessieren, ob die Karte dann meckert, wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr angeschlossen ist.

Da meine Inno leider zurück geht und die EVGA nun lieferbar ist, bin ich schwer am grübeln.

edit: lieferbar gewesen


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (4. August 2015)

@Lori:
Narülich weiß ich das ich unter Einstellungen -> den Hacken für Spannungsregelung freischalten reinmachen muss. 

Ich hab ihn allerdings wieder rausgemacht weil ich um keinen Preis mehr Spannung raufmachen oder extremübertakten will. Und Undervolten geht übrigens auch nicht. Sonst hätte ich einfach alles beim alten gelassen und die Spannung reduziert. Ich hab außerdem negative Erfahrungen mit meiner 680er Lightning bzgl. Überspannung gemacht und Maxwell ist da auch angeblich sehr empfindlich. Letztendlich schaffte die alte Karte aufm letzten Drücker noch die 1006 MHz Referenz mit +10mV statt 1111 MHz Werks-OC mit normaler Spannung.

@Blizzard: Man kann nie wissen. Seit meiner alten Karte bin ich irgendwie misstrauisch was das angeht. Zum großteil war ich allerdings selbst Schuld, das streite ich nicht ab. 1.35V+ ist eben reinstes Gift für die Karte gewesen :/


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2015)

Geil, mein EK Block ist endlich da. Heute früher abhauen und das Teil bei der Post abholen und dann gleich rein damit in den Rechner. Interessant ist dass mit der 980ti meine IOH auf dem X58 Board deutlich Kühler bleibt. Früher ist die Northbrdige gerne mal auf 120° geklettert - jetzt komm ich nicht mehr über 100°


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2015)

1.35V ist ja auch jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (4. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1.35V ist ja auch jenseits von gut und böse



Meine Rede .
Rechner neustarten -> OC BIOS laden beim Afterburner dann auf erweiterte Spannungsregelung schalten und sehn das die GPU grade mal 1350 MHz packt :,(

Dafür rannte mein guter alter i7 2600k mit 5,3 GHz um so besser, Spannung war glaub ich bei 1.49V. Auf 5,0 GHz brauchte er nur 1.38V. Sogar mein Sysprofile hab ich noch:

sysProfile: ID: 158531 - 0V3RRUNN3R


----------



## Lori78 (4. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> MrHide, hast Du den Radiatorlüfter noch an der Karte oder ans Board angeschlossen?
> 
> Mich würde es interessieren, ob die Karte dann meckert, wenn der Lüfter nicht mehr angeschlossen ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn die EVGA Hybrid lieferbar ist nicht überlegen  Kaufen oder lassen. Die ist immer gleich wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. August 2015)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit den Treiberabstürzen aus? In FarCry4 nervt es mächtig. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter. 
Ich habe die Karte @stock zu laufen. Werde einfach mal die Spannung etwas anheben, ob es das aber bringt?


----------



## chischko (4. August 2015)

Ich hab auch Abstürze in GTA V @Stock sowohl als auch unter OC...


----------



## r0xa (4. August 2015)

Habt ihr Win10 schon? Habe nämlich auch permanente Treiber Crashs mit Win10 auch unter Stock OC


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2015)

Treiberabstürze hab ich vorallem auf dem Desktop


----------



## Gohrbi (4. August 2015)

Ja, Win 10 drauf. Als upgrade von 8.1. Werde jetzt mit ISO Win 10 sauber drauf machen.
Hatte auch @stock mit +50mV zu laufen, auch Absturz. Habe keine Lust die Karte zu wechseln, zwar Asic 69,5%
aber der Boost ist stabil auf 1304MHz, kein fiepen oder Ähnliches. Das nur wegen FC4 zu machen 
Alle anderen Spiele laufen .... sonst alles ok.


----------



## HannesSolo (4. August 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch mit den Treiberabstürzen aus? In FarCry4 nervt es mächtig. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter.
> Ich habe die Karte @stock zu laufen. Werde einfach mal die Spannung etwas anheben, ob es das aber bringt?


Mal den Ordner von FarCry4 unter Benutzername eigene Dateien löschen, dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## r0xa (4. August 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Mal den Ordner von FarCry4 unter Benutzername eigene Dateien löschen, dann müsste es gehen.



Hm mal Testen wenn meine TI wieder da ist, aber mit meiner 970 läuft alles Perfekt auch mit hohem OC (1570Mhz)


----------



## HannesSolo (4. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Hm mal Testen wenn meine TI wieder da ist, aber mit meiner 970 läuft alles Perfekt auch mit hohem OC (1570Mhz)



Hat auch nix mit OC zu tun ist nur wegen Wechsel der Grafikkarte und deren Einstellungen im Spiel die da abgespeichert sind.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. August 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Mal den Ordner von FarCry4 unter Benutzername eigene Dateien löschen, dann müsste es gehen.



 konnte 3 Missionen fehlerfrei spielen


----------



## chischko (4. August 2015)

Servus! Es gibt hier doch irgendwo nen Threat welche WaKü für welche GPU verfügbar ist etc. Ich finde den leider nicht!  
Könnte den mal kurz jemand posten? Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Guck doch einfach mal im Coolingconfigurator.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. August 2015)

Ich habe noch eine kleine Frage an euch:

Hatte bis vor kurzen eine GTX970 welche echt top war nur leider hatte sie leicht hörbaren Spulenfiepen bei dem einen oder anderen Spiel. Nun habe ich die Palit 980ti welche ebenfalls super ist und auch leichtes Spilenfießne aufweißt.
Also ich heute bei mein Kumpel war der die 970 hat durfte ich nicht schlecht hören, kein Spulenfiepen meiner alten GTX970! Es liegt wohl bei mein System am Netzteil?!?!  Dachte eigentlich das mein Bequiet sowas nicht verursachen dürfte. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Mein DPP 10 550W war es auch dafür verantwortlich, beim E10 500W ist es wesentlich besser geworden.


----------



## Blackout27 (4. August 2015)

Danke dir für dein Erfahrungswert JoM79. Aber schädlich ist das Fießen nicht für die GPU oder?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Nö, nur für deine Ohren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein DPP 10 550W war es auch dafür verantwortlich, beim E10 500W ist es wesentlich besser geworden.



Jap definitiv Netzteilabhängig. 
Mit meinem BeQuiet systempower 8 auch Spulenfiepen mit der 970, mit dem Corsair AX860i dann kein Fiepen mehr. 

Meine Super Jetstream kam heute an, auch kein fiepen gehört. Das Netzteil hat sich echt gelohnt


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich hätte eine Frage.
Hab zurzeit eine Inno3d GTX 980 TI x3 und würde gerne so in 1-2 Monaten auf SLI umsteigen.
Ich weiß das beide Grafikkarten nicht vom gleichem Hersteller sein müssen. Gibt es da sonst noch etwas zu beachten ?

geplantes Mainboard ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Gehäuse Thermaltake Core V71 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil

Danke


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Bei 3 Slot Kühlern wirst du Probleme mit der Kühlung kriegen.
Die obere Karte kriegt die ganze Wärme der Rückseite der unteren Karte ab und bei der unteren wird der halbe Kühler vom Netzteil verdeckt sein.


----------



## chischko (4. August 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-2-triple-slot-gpu-asus-maximus-vii-hero.html


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-2-triple-slot-gpu-asus-maximus-vii-hero.html



Also wäre eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98TP-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die optimale Lösung ?
Sie gehörte auch zum Kandidatenkreis. 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lüfterdingens. Muss das irgendwo fixiert werden?
Das Mainboard sollte passen oder ?

Danke


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2015)

Schließe mich hier an, für SLI Ref oder Wakü alles Andere ist Problematisch 

@Xeesc 

Das könnte man natürlich auch versuchen, ja. Das "Lüfterdingens" musst du wie einen Gehäuselüfter befestigen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Also wäre eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (C98TP-1SDN-N5HNX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die optimale Lösung ?
> Sie gehörte auch zum Kandidatenkreis.
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Lüfterdingens. Muss das irgendwo fixiert werden?
> 
> Danke



Meinst du mit Lüfterdingens den Radiator?
Wenn ja, dann ja.


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

@Blizzard Mamba

Super danke.

@JoM79

Man lernt jeden Tag etwas dazu, Danke

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Laden in Berlin finden der mir das Mainboard und Netzteil(850W genug?) auswechselt und dann alles zusammenbaut.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Welches Netzteil genau?


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil genau?



Werde erst übernächste Woche bestellen.
Wird warscheinlich wieder von Corsair. (850W)
Fällt nur noch ein Mainboard - Favorit ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## NewMan5820k (4. August 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich möchte mir eine Gtx 980 ti anschaffen. Da mein Mainboard von MSI ist, würde ich mir gern Passend dazu auch die MSI Gtx 980 Ti Gaming 6G kaufen.
Ich habe allerdings hier schon Paar sachen über diese Karte gelesen. Manche sind zufrieden bei manchen gabs probleme mit der Kühlung usw...
Ich würde gern mal die Meinungen/Erfahrungen aller der Leute machen die diese Grafikkarte besitzen bzw. sie schon getestet haben.
Denn wen ich sie im Laden also nicht Online kaufen würde kann ich sie ja nicht einfach so züruckgeben nur weil sie nicht gut genug kühlt oder schnell runterboostet oder?


----------



## r0xa (4. August 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Werde erst übernächste Woche bestellen.
> Wird warscheinlich wieder von Corsair. (850W)
> Fällt nur noch ein Mainboard - Favorit ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX



Habe das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 600W und hatte mit 4 verschiedenen 980 TI und meiner 970 keinerlei Spulenfiepen, außer im 1000+ FPS bereich bei Videosequenzen


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Habe das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 600W und hatte mit 4 verschiedenen 980 TI und meiner 970 keinerlei Spulenfiepen, außer im 1000+ FPS bereich bei Videosequenzen



Also würden für 2 GTX 980 TI´s auch weniger als 850 W reichen ?

Edit - grad gelesen dass du "4 verschiedene" geschrieben hast.


----------



## Lori78 (4. August 2015)

Bei 2x 980Ti komme ich @stock auf weniger als 650W im peak


----------



## Xeesc (4. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Bei 2x 980Ti komme ich @stock auf weniger als 650W im peak



Also würden auch 750 reichen ?
Mir wurde 850 empfohlen.

Danke


----------



## Lori78 (4. August 2015)

Ich habe auch "nur" 750W und scheint zu laufen  Natürlich kannst du auch etwas mehr nehmen und auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2015)

Da die DPP 10 /11 sowieso viel mehr leisten können als draufsteht (was nicht unbedingt etwas gutes ist )
Kann man da beruhigt zu den wirklich ausreichenden 750W greifen, solange man nicht das PT auf 150% stellt etc.


----------



## Reap (5. August 2015)

Soeben habe ich den kleinen Bericht zu den 980 TIs im neuen Magazin gelesen. Allerdings hat mir das leider nicht, wie erhofft, bei der Entscheidung zwischen der Inno3d Hybrid und der Zotac AMP Extreme geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Da die DPP 10 /11 sowieso viel mehr leisten können als draufsteht (was nicht unbedingt etwas gutes ist )



Überlast ist kein Problem, wenn die Spannungsstabilität gewährleistet ist und die Ripple Werte i.O. sind.
Was beim BeQuiet der Fall ist.
Es gibt auch andere Netzteile, die deutlich mehr leisten als drauf steht, aber das liegt schlicht daran, dass keine Schutzschaltung vorhanden ist, die abschalten, und dann ist bei der großen Überlast die Spannungsstabilität für den Arsch. Die Ripple Werte sind irgendwo beim Mond.

Bei zwei GTX 980 Ti kann man ruhig zum P11 mit 850 Watt greifen.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. August 2015)

Be Quiet plant bei ihren besseren NT (ab der E Serie) 15 - 20% überlast mit ein.
Da kann auch schon mal ein 850W NT 1000W leisten ohne das es gefährlich wird oder an der Grenze zur Abschaltung läuft.


----------



## r0xa (5. August 2015)

Habe meine Inno Hybrid am Montag wieder zu Caseking geschickt, weil ich sogar im Standart-OC permanent Treiber Crashs habe. Die haben mich heute angerufen und meinten unter Win7 läuft die Karte bei denen wie am Schnürrchen. Sollte ich nun Win10 wieder auf Win7 Downgraden oder gibts da irgendwelche Tips und Tricks?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Habe meine Inno Hybrid am Montag wieder zu Caseking geschickt, weil ich sogar im Standart-OC permanent Treiber Crashs habe. Die haben mich heute angerufen und meinten unter Win7 läuft die Karte bei denen wie am Schnürrchen. Sollte ich nun Win10 wieder auf Win7 Downgraden oder gibts da irgendwelche Tips und Tricks?



Das haben ATM unheimlich viele Leute ob win 7, 8 oder 10 ist da afaik egal ! 
Die Nvidia Treiber sind momentan nicht sonderlich gut, was natürlich ärgerlich ist da man nicht unterscheiden kann ob der Treiber oder die karte nen hau hat


----------



## JayR91 (5. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich möchte mir eine Gtx 980 ti anschaffen. Da mein Mainboard von MSI ist, würde ich mir gern Passend dazu auch die MSI Gtx 980 Ti Gaming 6G kaufen.
> Ich habe allerdings hier schon Paar sachen über diese Karte gelesen. Manche sind zufrieden bei manchen gabs probleme mit der Kühlung usw...
> Ich würde gern mal die Meinungen/Erfahrungen aller der Leute machen die diese Grafikkarte besitzen bzw. sie schon getestet haben.
> Denn wen ich sie im Laden also nicht Online kaufen würde kann ich sie ja nicht einfach so züruckgeben nur weil sie nicht gut genug kühlt oder schnell runterboostet oder?


Die MSI wird niemals so kühl sein wie die Triple Slot Varianten, aber dafür das die MSI so schmal ist (siehe Bild) kühlt sie verdammt gut, desweiteren haben  nun schon mehrere im Overclock Forum die WLP gewechselt was 1-2 °C gebracht hat und wenn es die MSI mit Pads wirklich gibt, sollt dies sogar noch mehr bringen. Meine geht maximal auf 80°C, aber da muss ich sie schon richtig treten.


----------



## r0xa (5. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das haben ATM unheimlich viele Leute ob win 7, 8 oder 10 ist da afaik egal !
> Die Nvidia Treiber sind momentan nicht sonderlich gut, was natürlich ärgerlich ist da man nicht unterscheiden kann ob der Treiber oder die karte nen hau hat



Ja darum habe ich die Karte zurück geschickt, weil ich nicht wusste ob die Karte oder Treiber x.x Aber unter Win7 hatte ich mit der PNY Karte zb. viel viel weniger Probleme als mit der Inno unter Win10... Die Karte kann ja 1522 Mhz halten, was ich sehr sehr geil finde, aber diese Treiber.... Grrr -.-


----------



## Sammy_Fable (5. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Nvidia Treiber sind momentan nicht sonderlich gut, was natürlich ärgerlich ist da man nicht unterscheiden kann ob der Treiber oder die karte nen hau hat



Wenn diese unsicherheit besteht, sollte man doch einfach einen alten, stabilen Treiber installieren können und schauen, obs damit besser läuft, oder übersehe ich das was?


----------



## Lori78 (5. August 2015)

hardwareversand und atelco haben die EVGA Hybrid lieferbar, denkt an Nachname  Oder kauft euch gleich die Inno3d Hybrid


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Naja selbst mit Nachnahme würde ich da nichts mehr kaufen.
Bei EVGA ist halt der Vorteil, dass der Support direkt über EVGA läuft.


----------



## r0xa (5. August 2015)

Mindfactory hat die 980 TI Hall Of Fame vom KFA2 Lagernd. (nicht LN2)


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen, die kommt viel zu Spät.
Wer eine 980ti wollte, hat zu 90% auch schon eine.


----------



## Lori78 (5. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja selbst mit Nachnahme würde ich da nichts mehr kaufen.
> Bei EVGA ist halt der Vorteil, dass der Support direkt über EVGA läuft.



Da der Service über EVGA geht wäre es eine Überlegung wert. Ansonsten würde ich die shops auch meiden. 

Und zu den Abstürzen, seit Win10 hatte ich auch schon ein paar davon. Da unter Win8 alles super lief, liegt es wohl wirklich an Win10 mit den Treibern.


----------



## SlapJack (5. August 2015)

Hey, hier haben ja einige auch die Inno Hybrid, werd später oder morgen noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben. Aber was mich generell noch Interessieren würde ist, ob jemand schon nen anderen Lüfter dran gemacht hat und welcher sich dafür ggf. eignen würde? Ich dachte evtl an einen 140er Lüfte mit 120er Bohrungen wie die TY Serie von Thermalright oder die Noctua NF-A15. Hat sowas schon jemand probiert?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Gegen einen 140mm Lüfter mit 120mm Bohrungen schon, da der Rahmen am Radiator nicht abdichtet.
Mit Adapter wäre es ok.


----------



## Mysterion (5. August 2015)

In der aktuellen PCGH, seit heute am Kiosk erhältlich, ist ein toller Test aller aktuell interessanten 980 Ti OC Modelle!

Scheinbar fällt die ASIC der Inno3D Hybrid häufiger recht gut aus!  (ASIC des Testmusters: 81,9 %)


----------



## r0xa (5. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> In der aktuellen PCGH, seit heute am Kiosk erhältlich, ist ein toller Test aller aktuell interessanten 980 Ti OC Modelle!
> 
> Scheinbar fällt die ASIC der Inno3D Hybrid häufiger recht gut aus!  (ASIC des Testmusters: 81,9 %)



Und ich da mit meine 73 :o passt schon


----------



## MountyMAX (5. August 2015)

So meine Palit Super Jetstream ist da, bei Witcher 3 sind die fps von 20 auf 68-75 gestiegen (Ultra, ohne hairworks), aber ich hab auch das Spulenzirpen, was aber nur in bestimmten Situationen auftritt, völlig unabhängig von der fps, aber sobald der Lüfter angeht hört man es nicht mehr und da ist ein weiters Problem ... bei Teso z.B. an-aus-an-aus-an-aus-an-aus (oft nicht mal 1 Sek. lang), allerdings muss ich auch sagen das Teso sowieso mit jeden Patch mehr Bugs bekommt - egal ob mirt oder ohne vsync und ob mit der neuen oder der alten gtx 670 -- ich habe außer in Menüs IMMER 35-44 fps .. die CPU und auch die GPU sind immer nur zu 30% ausgelastet

Ok, hab den Fehler grad gefunden, es war der Windows Bug mit den Energie(Prozessor-)einstellungen die von 10 auf 100% gesetzt werden musste, d.h. die Cores liefen auf 1200 Mhz statt 3800

Achso die (ab Werk) Daten meiner Palit sind: 1342 Mhz Boost und 68,4% ASIC


----------



## -H1N1- (6. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Hey, hier haben ja einige auch die Inno Hybrid, werd später oder morgen noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben. Aber was mich generell noch Interessieren würde ist, ob jemand schon nen anderen Lüfter dran gemacht hat und welcher sich dafür ggf. eignen würde? Ich dachte evtl an einen 140er Lüfte mit 120er Bohrungen wie die TY Serie von Thermalright oder die Noctua NF-A15. Hat sowas schon jemand probiert?



Dafür müsste der Kühler runter, da Du sonst nicht an den Lüfteranschluss kommst. Garantie = futsch


----------



## lol2k (6. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, die kommt viel zu Spät. Wer eine 980ti wollte, hat zu 90% auch schon eine.



Dann zähle ich mich mal zu den letzten 10 Prozent.  Warte seit zwei Monaten auf die KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF Watercooled Edition.

KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF LCE: Wassergekühltes Custom-Design komplett in Weiß
GALAX Unveils GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF EX WC and GTX 980 Ti HOF Cards - White Colored, Highly Modified PCBs
Galaxy Ready with GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF Liquid Cooled Edition | techPowerUp

Leider ist die Karte scheinbar noch immer nicht erhältlich.


----------



## SlapJack (6. August 2015)

Soo, gestern kam meine Inno 3d Black Hybrid 980Ti an. Der Einbau war leider etwas frustrierend, da mein Gehäuse offensichtlich zu klein ist musste ich den Lüfter+Radi an die Front bauen und deshalb meinen neuen 140er Silentwings 2 ersetzen. Aber da wird ggf. noch nen 140er Lüfter + Adapter (Danke an Moon_Knight) nachgerüstet und somit der Radiator mit Push/Pull Montiert. Bedingt durch die Montage vorne, sitzt der Radiator nun leider niedriger als die Grafikkarte weshalb man immer wieder ein bisschen Plätschern hört. Da es leider keinen anderen Platz gibt wo ich den Radi im Moment Montieren könnte wird das wohl erstmal so bleiben, wobei ich zugeben muss das man es nur sehr leise und nur ab und zu hört. 

Ansonsten ist die Karte Top. Sie fühlt sich sehr wertig und gut verarbeitet an. Außerdem hat sie eine Metallbackplate die die Karte sehr Stabil macht und auch die Wärme auf der Rückseite etwas ableitet. ASCI hat meine "nur" 68,9%, also im vergleich zum PCGH-Test und den anderen 2 Usern ziemlich gering. Aber die Karte Boostet Stock auf 1402MHz und wenn die Temps steigen geht der Takt auf 1392 runter. 
Ich hab mich noch nicht ans Übertakten getraut, da die Windows 10 Treiber etwas Zickig sind im Moment, aber trotz allem war Witcher 3 in 4k, fast alles auf Ultra + Hairworks all mit 2xAA, mit 45-55FPs locker Spielbar was meiner Meinung nach Absolut in Ordnung ist. Noch besser ist vor allem, dass die Grafikkarte nie wärmer als 72° wurde und dabei absolut leise ist! Kein Vergleich zu dem Föhn der in der G1 Gaming steckte. 

Ich werd die Tage mal versuchen noch etwas au der Grafikkarte Rauszukitzeln, wobei das fast nicht notwendig ist im Moment. Bin echt überrascht und begeistert was für einen Unterschied das zu meiner Vorherigen Karte macht und kann die Inno auf jedenfall weiterempfehlen.

Also Beweis hier noch ein Screen von Afterburner nach ner Stunde Witcher 3 (ich hab keinen blassen wir ihr da die komplette Laufzeit aufs Bild bekommt) Inklusive Takt und Settings in Afterburner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ H1N1: Soweit hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. Werd aber Vermutlich einen 140er PWM Montieren der reinbläst und den 120 auf der Rückseite zum raussaugen und den 140er dann übers Mobo laufen lassen oder so. Denke das sollte Funktionieren und noch ein paar Grad bringen. Daran mach ich mich aber erst nach meine Urlaub nächste Woche. Werde dann berichten wie gut es klappt bzw. was es bringt.


----------



## r0xa (6. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Soo, gestern kam meine Inno 3d Black Hybrid 980Ti an. Der Einbau war leider etwas frustrierend, da mein Gehäuse offensichtlich zu klein ist musste ich den Lüfter+Radi an die Front bauen und deshalb meinen neuen 140er Silentwings 2 ersetzen. Aber da wird ggf. noch nen 140er Lüfter + Adapter (Danke an Moon_Knight) nachgerüstet und somit der Radiator mit Push/Pull Montiert. Bedingt durch die Montage vorne, sitzt der Radiator nun leider niedriger als die Grafikkarte weshalb man immer wieder ein bisschen Plätschern hört. Da es leider keinen anderen Platz gibt wo ich den Radi im Moment Montieren könnte wird das wohl erstmal so bleiben, wobei ich zugeben muss das man es nur sehr leise und nur ab und zu hört.
> 
> Ansonsten ist die Karte Top. Sie fühlt sich sehr wertig und gut verarbeitet an. Außerdem hat sie eine Metallbackplate die die Karte sehr Stabil macht und auch die Wärme auf der Rückseite etwas ableitet. ASCI hat meine "nur" 68,9%, also im vergleich zum PCGH-Test und den anderen 2 Usern ziemlich gering. Aber die Karte Boostet Stock auf 1402MHz und wenn die Temps steigen geht der Takt auf 1392 runter.
> Ich hab mich noch nicht ans Übertakten getraut, da die Windows 10 Treiber etwas Zickig sind im Moment, aber trotz allem war Witcher 3 in 4k, fast alles auf Ultra + Hairworks all mit 2xAA, mit 45-55FPs locker Spielbar was meiner Meinung nach Absolut in Ordnung ist. Noch besser ist vor allem, dass die Grafikkarte nie wärmer als 72° wurde und dabei absolut leise ist! Kein Vergleich zu dem Föhn der in der G1 Gaming steckte.
> ...



Und wieder jemanden glücklich gemacht mit der Inno  Aber ganz schön hohe GPU/CPU Temps, schluckt 4k echt so viel ? o.ô


----------



## Gohrbi (6. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Und wieder jemanden glücklich gemacht mit der Inno  Aber ganz schön hohe GPU/CPU Temps, schluckt 4k echt so viel ? o.ô



...in etwa sollten die Temps so aussehen.


----------



## r0xa (6. August 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...in etwa sollten die Temps so aussehen.



51°  Uiiii das ist Nice  Meine Inno wird 58-62° nach Std langem Zocken und mein i7 5820k @4.4Ghz 50°, alles unter Luftkühlung in einem Silverstone Raven V2.


----------



## Lori78 (6. August 2015)

Ich denke es liegt an dem Case bzw. dem Airflow 

@rOxa

Ich dachte du hast die Hybrid zurückgeschickt?


----------



## r0xa (6. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt an dem Case bzw. dem Airflow
> 
> @rOxa
> 
> Ich dachte du hast die Hybrid zurückgeschickt?



Ja habe ich auch^^, Caseking hat mich gestern angerufen und meinten, dass die Karte unter Win7 problemlos läuft und die wohl wegen Win10 zickt, also habe ich ihnen gesagt, sie sollen sie zurück zu mir schicken


----------



## Gohrbi (6. August 2015)

Da ist nicht viel Platz. Aber es zieht durch. Vorn unten 120mm, Boden 120mm, hinten 120mm.
Viel Platz braucht der CPU Kühler, zur GPU sind da nur 4mm Luft zwischen.


----------



## defPlaya (6. August 2015)

Moin aus Italien  habt ihr schon gesehen, dass zwei Gigabyte Windforce 3 Karten gibt. Zumindest bei Alternate. Bei der einen ist der Kühler weiß schwarz und bei der "neueren" komplett in schwarz. Ist das eine ganz neue Karte oder eine neue Revision?


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Steht doch dabei, die schwarze ist ne WF3 und die silber(nicht weiss)/schwarze ist ne G1.
Die G1 ist 130MHz höher getaktet.


----------



## defPlaya (6. August 2015)

Ok sorry war zu faul zum Lesen. Danke.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Die Jugend heutzutage


----------



## Lori78 (6. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Moin aus Italien  habt ihr schon gesehen, dass zwei Gigabyte Windforce 3 Karten gibt. Zumindest bei Alternate. Bei der einen ist der Kühler weiß schwarz und bei der "neueren" komplett in schwarz. Ist das eine ganz neue Karte oder eine neue Revision?


Wie wäre es mit mehr Urlaub und weniger PC? :p


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Meine MSI Gtx 980 Ti wird wenn ich sie übertaktet habe bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl 83° warm unter last ist dass noch okay oder schon zu warm?


----------



## chischko (7. August 2015)

83°C @100%RPM ist schon recht hoch! Ist noch nicht im gefährlichen Bereich, aber meine wird @OC nicht über 72° C warm und bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl nicht über 62° C. 
Woher weißt Du, dass die @1ßß% dreht? Hast Du es manuell via MSI AfterBurner o.Ä. eingestellt oder gehst Du nur nach Gehör oder wie? 
Jetzt wäre noch kurz (nur zur Sicherheit) interessant, welche Karte Du genau hast? Ich nehme mal einfach an diese hier, oder: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lori78 (7. August 2015)

ist 10°C höher als beim pcgh-Test. Eventuell ein Hitzestau im Case? Wie siehts mit der Belüftung aus?


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Also ich habe diese Karte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und von den Lüftern her hab ich das Silent base 800 Gehäuse mit den standartmäßig verbauten Lüftern darin also vorne 2 140er mit 990rpm und hintern 1 120 mit 1500rpm und halt meinen Dark rock Pro 3 Lüfter

Lüfter habe ich mit Afterbourner auf 100% gestellt. auf Seite 416 ist ein Bild von meinem OC-Profil


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Das is Mein OC-Profil


----------



## Mysterion (7. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> ist 10°C höher als beim pcgh-Test. Eventuell ein Hitzestau im Case? Wie siehts mit der Belüftung aus?



Vergleiche untereinander in diesem Thread sind offenbar viel mehr wert als irgendwelche Werte aus Testberichten.

Bestes Beispiel ist der Testbericht der Palit auf Hardwareluxx. Dort sollte die Karte angeblich in keinen Spiel mehr als 62°C erreichen, von dem abenteuerlichen Boost mal abgesehen.

Ich hatte die Karte hier und selbst beim offenen Testaufbau kam die Karte problemlos an die 70°C Marke.

In der PCGH steht auch, dass unsere Karten bis zu 72°C heiß werden, das habe ich nicht mal bei "The Witcher 3" beobachten können und da läuft die Karte praktisch die ganze Zeit am PT. Ganz am Rande: In der Übersichtstabelle sind diverse Werte falsch, abgesehen von der neuen Bewertungsstufe beim Spulenfiepen, das extra für die MSI eingeführt wurde. Man muss die Berichte offenbar immer mehr zum Wohle der Inserenten frisieren.

Die Werte aufgrund unserer Gehäuse- und Kühlkonzepte konnte ich da schon eher nachvollziehen. 

Grundsätzlich ist keine Temperatur gefährlich für die 980 Ti, da sie einfach immer weiter den Takt senkt, sollte die Karte mit den steigenden Temperaturen nicht mehr klar kommen.


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Meine Karte hat laut GPU-Z nichtmal den angegebenen Boost takt Laut GPU-Z hab ich nen Boost takt von 1228 laut MSI müsste ich aber wenn ich in der MSI Gaming App auf OC schalte 1279 haben? Darf das sein oder soll kann ich deswegen die Karte umtauschen lassen?


----------



## MountyMAX (7. August 2015)

Nimm GPU-Z und starte ein aktuelles Spiel, dann siehst den Boost, z.B. bei Furmark läuft meine von Begin an auch nur mit dem "Standardtakt", aber bei Spielen geht der Boost so hoch wie er soll. (und bleibt da auch, solnage die Temp unter 70°C bleibt)


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Hab jetzt kurz BF4 getestet GPU z nebenher Laufen lassen laut afterbourner hatte ich 1278 mhz und laut Gpu z auch dann passt ja oder?
Allerdings war ich nach 2 min zocken schon bei 72°


----------



## Mysterion (7. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Nimm GPU-Z und starte ein aktuelles Spiel, dann siehst den Boost, z.B. bei Furmark läuft meine von Begin an auch nur mit dem "Standardtakt", aber bei Spielen geht der Boost so hoch wie er soll. (und bleibt da auch, solnage die Temp unter 70°C bleibt)



Bereits ab 65°C wird der Takt um eine Stufe gesenkt.

Der Furmark wird vom Treiber als gefährliche Anwendung registriert, da sieht man nie den max. Boost sondern eher Taktraten die unter dem Standardtakt liegen. Gut so!

In Menüs liegt i.d.R. auch nur der Standardtakt an.

Wenn die Karte permanent auf voller Leistung laufen soll, einfach im Treiber den Energieverwaltungsmodus von "Adaptiv" auf "Max. Leistung bevorzugt" stellen.


----------



## JayR91 (7. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Meine Karte hat laut GPU-Z nichtmal den angegebenen Boost takt Laut GPU-Z hab ich nen Boost takt von 1228 laut MSI müsste ich aber wenn ich in der MSI Gaming App auf OC schalte 1279 haben? Darf das sein oder soll kann ich deswegen die Karte umtauschen lassen?


Eigentlich boosten alle Karten von MSI die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab ab Werk auf über 1300Mhz (1342Mhz) bei mir, gab auch welche mit 1370.
Daher scheint bei dir irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Was soll ich dann jetzt machen? Hab die Karte im Laden gekauft also zurückgeben wird wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein? :/
Bringt es was die Karte bei MSI einschicken zu lassen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2015)

Guck mal mit Afterburner was für ein Takt beim Spielen anliegt. Bei mir Zeigt GPU-Z auch rund 100mhz zu wenig Takt an. In Spielen mit Furmarkt stimmt der Takt aber. Keine Ahnung warum GPU-Z das falsch ausließt.


----------



## SlapJack (7. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> In der PCGH steht auch, dass unsere Karten bis zu 72°C heiß werden, das habe ich nicht mal bei "The Witcher 3" beobachten können und da läuft die Karte praktisch die ganze Zeit am PT.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit "unseren Karten" die Inno Hybrid meinst, welche bei mir die 72° Maximaltemperatur exakt erreicht. Wärmer wie 72° wird sie aber nicht. Ich denke es kommt doch auch auf die Umgebung mit drauf an und so ganz ohne Grund werden die Jungs der PCGH die Temperaturen schon nicht angegeben haben. 



r0xa schrieb:


> Und wieder jemanden glücklich gemacht mit der Inno  Aber ganz schön hohe GPU/CPU Temps, schluckt 4k echt so viel ? o.ô



Naja zumindest Witcher 3 geht schon Ziemlich Ordentlich auf die Grafikkarte. Meine ist meist zu 99% Ausgelastet. Hab aber auch die Einstellungen auf sehr hoch und dann halt mit 4k ne hohe Auflösung. Die Grafikkarte ist von der Auslastung her nicht mehr arg weit weg von Benchmarkprogrammen. Die 51° von Gohrbi sind natürlich sehr nice. Aber da ist auch n Morpheus drauf, denke das ist ne andere Liga. 

Denke wenn ich den CPU Lüfter durch ne AIO ersetzen würde würden generell die Temps besser werden weil die Warem luft vom CPU Oben raus geht und die der GPU hinen und die Gehäuselüfter noch für den Airflow sorgen. Im Moment kriegt der CPU ja die Warme Luft der GPU ab da der Radi und Lüfter vorne Montiert sind. Denke zumindest die CPU Temp kommt mit daher. Wobei da sicher auch noch mit ner anderen WLP Optimiert werden könnte. Aber dafür sollte das alles dann schon in ein anderes Case. Ich hab mir ja irgendwie das Cossair 540 Air ins Visir gefasst wegen dem vielen Platz im "Nebenraum" für Leitungen, Festplatten und Laufwerk. Aber da muss erstmal noch etwas gespart werden. Monitor udn Bildschirm haben erstmal ein Loch in den Geldbeutel gerissen


----------



## Blackout27 (7. August 2015)

Guten Morgen 

Habe meine Palit mal auf die Taktraten und der Lüftergeschwinsigkeit im Test gesetzt und hatte nach 1St max 72 Grad. Also genau wie im PCGH Test.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (7. August 2015)

Also ich habe heute meine neue 980ti Classified aus der Advanced RMA von EVGA bekommen und was soll ich sagen, es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur ersten Classified.

Die erste hatte einen boost von 1350MHz und bereits bei 1370MHz war Schluss, egal ob mit oder ohne V-Core erhöhung. Die max Temp war nach 2 std witcher 3 bei 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 82Grad. Der Asic war 62%.


Die jetzt aus der RMA erhaltene Classi boostet sofort auf 1420MHz, übertaktung muss ich erst noch austesten. Die max Temp beträgt nach 2 std witcher 3 bei 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit 72Grad. Asic beträgt 76%

War ich von der ersten noch enttäuscht, bin ich jetzt sehr begeistert von der Classified und dem Super Support von EVGA.

Habe ja die erste noch hier rum zu liegen und werd die jetzt mal im SLI testen und vielleicht werd ich ja doch noch schwach und kaufe eine 2 Classi?!


----------



## JayR91 (7. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Was soll ich dann jetzt machen? Hab die Karte im Laden gekauft also zurückgeben wird wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein? :/
> Bringt es was die Karte bei MSI einschicken zu lassen?


Du testest es nochmal aber gehst bei Gpu-z zu den Sensoren und machst bei GPU Takt maximum anzeigen, in den infos auf der ersten Seite ist nur ein theoretischer Boost, das Bios ist aber so das sie so hoch boostet wie sie von sich aus kann.


----------



## chischko (7. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> *IMonitor udn Bildschirm* haben erstmal ein Loch in den Geldbeutel gerissen


----------



## GladiusTi (7. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Hab jetzt kurz BF4 getestet GPU z nebenher Laufen lassen laut afterbourner hatte ich 1278 mhz und laut Gpu z auch dann passt ja oder?
> Allerdings war ich nach 2 min zocken schon bei 72°



Habe ähnliche Resultate mit meiner MSI 980 ti.. erreiche bei BF um die 73 ~ mit 85% Fanspeed, und beim Hexer 75~ Grad.  Takt ist aber bei 1380Mhz. Habe das R5 mit 2 Intake Lüftern vorne und 2 exhaust hinten bzw. oben  verbaut. Hatte früher schon "Probleme" mit einer MSi Karte, damals noch in den ATI HD 4870, 4890er Regionen. Nächstes mal wird es wieder ein anderer Hersteller .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

Die MSI Karten scheinen wirklich fast alle nicht annähernd so gut zu laufen wie die Testsamples, wirklich ganz miese Tour MSI


----------



## GladiusTi (7. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die MSI Karten scheinen wirklich fast alle nicht annähernd so gut zu laufen wie die Testsamples, wirklich ganz miese Tour MSI



So sieht es anscheinend leider aus..


----------



## alm0st (7. August 2015)

Fand den ACX2+ ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht prickelnd, vorallem unter Last im Worst Case auch mal gerne an die 80° mit OC und auch ohne laut wie ein Staubsauger.


----------



## JayR91 (7. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die MSI Karten scheinen wirklich fast alle nicht annähernd so gut zu laufen wie die Testsamples, wirklich ganz miese Tour MSI


Wahrscheinlich in einem klimatisierten Testlabor mit 20°C getestet, bis jetzt kommt doch keine Karte auf die Temps wie die Redaktion oder doch?
Naja auf jeden Fall kann ich das Bild ja nochmal posten, der Kühler ist so schmal, da sollte man keine Wunder erwarten.
Und Gladius, die Temps sind doch in Ordnung?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in einem klimatisierten Testlabor mit 20°C getestet, bis jetzt kommt doch keine Karte auf die Temps wie die Redaktion oder doch?
> Naja auf jeden Fall kann ich das Bild ja nochmal posten, der Kühler ist so schmal, da sollte man keine Wunder erwarten.
> Und Gladius, die Temps sind doch in Ordnung?


 
Meine AMP! macht selbst übertaktet bei 25°C die fast selben Temps bei stock Lüftersteuerung wie in den Tests also kommt mir das schon seltsam vor


----------



## JayR91 (7. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Meine AMP! macht selbst übertaktet bei 25°C die fast selben Temps bei stock Lüftersteuerung wie in den Tests also kommt mir das schon seltsam vor


Dann scheint es so als hätte ich die magische MSI die in den getesteten Temps unterwegs ist


----------



## criss vaughn (7. August 2015)

Zum Thema Throttle, Temperatur und Boost: Korrekt, ab 65 °C wird die erste Taktstufe herunterskaliert. Zum Glück war / ist meine Palit kein Testblender oder Negativbeispiel, Idle ist bei 24 °C RT irgendwo unter 30 °C, bei normalen Tätigkeiten hängts vom Profil ab (je nachdem wie die Lüfter wieder anspringen). Last ist eigentlich nie ein Problem gewesen, allerdings bin ich froh, dass ich das BIOS weiter bearbeitet habe - ich bin einfach ein Freund von stabilen Taktraten und Spannungen (zumindest unter Last). Zum Glück lassen sich die ganzen Boost States, Throttle-Trigger und sonstigen Variablen im Tweaker fixen


----------



## NewMan5820k (7. August 2015)

Also meine MSI wird unübertaktet bei BF4 mindesten 72° warm und hält nur einen takt von 1266 Mhz das reicht mir nicht ich werde sie wohl gegen eine Strix umtauschen müssen :/


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

Auf 24°C komme ich höchstens im Winter.
Habe im Moment um die 28°C im Arbeitszimmer und selbst im Winter sind es meist 22°C.
Da müsste ich schon die ganze Zeit das Fenster offen lassen bei 5°C Aussentemperatur.


----------



## chischko (7. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Meine AMP! macht selbst übertaktet bei 25°C die fast selben Temps bei stock Lüftersteuerung wie in den Tests also kommt mir das schon seltsam vor


Warte mal wie zum Teufel kriegst du deine GPU auf 25°?? Ich hab meine gerade mal im Idle 5 Minuten @100%RPM rennen lassen und unter 34° kommt die nicht bei ca. 25° C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

Sorry für unklare schreibe, für mich macht das alles immer super sinn


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

Warum müssen auch immer alle alles abkürzen?

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das meine Lüfter ein Lagerschleifen haben?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (7. August 2015)

Weil wir in einer Highspeed-Gesellschaft leben 

Lagerschleifen erst seit neuestem? Hörbar im Case oder offen? 
Bin immernoch am überlegen die Inno gegen eine KFA Hof zu tauschen, obwohl die Inno eigentlich super ist, aber die KFA ist weiß


----------



## SimRacer925 (7. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Lagerschleifen erst seit neuestem? Hörbar im Case oder offen?
> Bin immernoch am überlegen die Inno gegen eine KFA Hof zu tauschen, obwohl die Inno eigentlich super ist, aber die KFA ist weiß



leider mit einer silber Backplate, was wie ich finde den Look komplett zerstört :/


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

Case ist momentan offen, und es ist nur ganz leise wenn sie mit 11% Lüfterspeed anläuft.
Ansonsten hört man da nix.

Edit:
Zumal die HoF ja immer relativ laut waren.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Weil wir in einer Highspeed-Gesellschaft leben



Genau, so ein Smartphone ist einfach nicht dazu gedacht lange ausführliche Sätze abzugeben  
Vorallem wenn man sich vehement weigert die App zu benutzen... 

Das Lagerschleifen ist natürlich blöd, wie heftig ist es denn ?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (7. August 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> leider mit einer silber Backplate, was wie ich finde den Look komplett zerstört :/





JoM79 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Zumal die HoF ja immer relativ laut waren.


Ja ist ein wenig Schade, lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nur bei Ausrüstung mit dem BP block und Wakü inkl. custom backplate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das Lagerschleifen ist natürlich blöd, wie heftig ist es denn ?


Ziemlich leise und mein Case steht halt im Moment offen neben mir.
Sonst steht es geschlossen im Schreibtisch.
Aufgefallen ist es mir bis jetzt nur im Bereich um die 11%, halt wenn der Lüfter gerade angeht.
Beim Zocken hört man nix davon.


----------



## MountyMAX (7. August 2015)

hmm 2 h Witcher 3 und dann (während Spiel lief) Treiberabsturz (... wurde wiederhergestellt)
Liegt das am aktuellen Nvidiatreiber oder eher Karte umtauschen da sie die Werksoc nicht schafft?


----------



## iReckyy (7. August 2015)

Stell im Afterburner +25MHz coreclock ein, alles andere lassen. Wenn es nicht stabil ist, müsste sie dann eher crashen, oder Bildfehler machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> hmm 2 h Witcher 3 und dann (während Spiel lief) Treiberabsturz (... wurde wiederhergestellt)
> Liegt das am aktuellen Nvidiatreiber oder eher Karte umtauschen da sie die Werksoc nicht schafft?



.. habe hier den Tipp bekommen: "Mal den Ordner von FarCry4 unter Benutzername eigene Dateien löschen, dann müsste es gehen." 						
seit dem keine Treiberabstürze mehr. Vielleicht löscht du auch mal den Ordner von Witcher?


----------



## SlapJack (7. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


>



Huch ich meinte Natürlich Grafikkarte und Monitor. Sorry war noch etwas früh am Morgen


----------



## enta (7. August 2015)

Kann es sein, dass die Preise gerade gefallen sind?
Sehe 980TI für unter 700€, damit ist die jetzt sogar günstiger als die Fury X


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2015)

Die gibt's schon lange für unter 700 Euro


----------



## enta (7. August 2015)

Dann hab ichs einfach nur vercheckt, dass letzte mal als ich geschaut hab hatte ich die eher so um die 800€ im Sinn.
AMD sollte wirklich mal die Preise senken, kein mensch kauft sich ne Karte die teurer ist als ne 980TI, aber dafür 15% langsamer.


----------



## JayR91 (7. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Also meine MSI wird unübertaktet bei BF4 mindesten 72° warm und hält nur einen takt von 1266 Mhz das reicht mir nicht ich werde sie wohl gegen eine Strix umtauschen müssen :/


Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das er es falsch ausliest! Niemals läuft eine Karte unter den versprochenen Wert und ich würde mal sagen das wirklich jede 980 Ti den 1400 Boost schafft...


----------



## MountyMAX (7. August 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Stell im Afterburner +25MHz coreclock ein, alles andere lassen. Wenn es nicht stabil ist, müsste sie dann eher crashen, oder Bildfehler machen.



Danke scheint wohl der Treiber zu sein, hatte bisher keinen Absturz mehr, obwohl ich diese inzwischen auf +100 Mhz (im Vergleich zum Werks OC) laufen habe (maxBoost bei 1441,6 Mhz, dauerhafter Boost bei TW3 und 69-71 °C: 1429 Mhz) Irgendwann werde ich mich bestimmt noch weiter vorantasten, aber zumindest weiß ich nun das die Karte i.O. ist


----------



## Mysterion (7. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> [...]und ich würde mal sagen das wirklich jede 980 Ti den 1400 Boost schafft...



Nö.

Ich hatte zwei Palit Super Jetstream, die schon bei 1400 Mhz den Treiber zurückgesetzt haben (Windows 7).

EDIT: ASIC 62 %


----------



## chischko (7. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen das wirklich jede 980 Ti den 1400 Boost schafft...


Hm wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Gibt ja durchaus Modelle die nen Stock-Takt von unter 1200 MHz haben (Beispiel) und JEDE über 200 Mhz nochmal drüber jagen ist nicht gewährleistet mMn. Bei meiner sind z.B. "nur" nochmal 70 Mhz auf 1420 stabil drin... 100 ist schon ne wackelige Angelegenheit... In Games gehen auch mal 1500 insg. aber das ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bei GTA V zum Crash... COD und The Witcher 3 laufen stabil... Sicher auch dem miesen ASIC von 64,9% geschuldet....


----------



## Lori78 (8. August 2015)

Meine Asus Strix hatte auch ihre Probleme, und das schon beim Werkstakt.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (8. August 2015)

Nur zur Info mit meiner 62er ASIC komme ich auch nur auf max 1418 und das nur mit ach und krach inkl. max voltage usw läuft allerdings heaven und fire strike durch games muss ich noch bissl testen


----------



## bonbon2k (8. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die MSI Karten scheinen wirklich fast alle nicht annähernd so gut zu laufen wie die Testsamples, wirklich ganz miese Tour MSI



Würde ich so bestätigen 

Meine wird nach einem Durchlauf im Heaven Benchmark, aber auch während dem zocken von sehr grafiklastigen Spielen (2560*1440p max. Quali) genau 82° warm, bei 90% Lüfter. Hab sogar die WLP gewechselt (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut), hat aber nur 1° gebracht. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt 27° - das Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li PC-X2000FB TYR mit 5x 140mm Lüftern. Aber: Trotz 90% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist die Lautstärke noch recht angenehm 

@PCGH: Ich bitte um einen Nachtest mit einer im Laden gekauften MSI 980 Ti Gaming OC!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. August 2015)

Falls hier jemand noch unschlüssig ist, welche GTX 980 Ti er kaufen soll oder was eine Aufrüstung vom aktuellen Modell auf etwas Stärkeres wirklich bringt: In der neuen PCGH 09/2015 beantworten wir auf 12 Seiten alle Fragen -> **PCGH 09/2015 im Handel**  Skylake-Test - Windows 10 für Umsteiger - Aufrüstspecial Grafikkarten -  Undervolting - 14 Luftkühler - DVD-Vollversionen: Rayman Origins und  Hegemony Rome

Aufrüstteil, dann Marktübersicht Radeon R9 300,  Fury und neun Herstellerdesigns der GTX 980 Ti. Falls Fragen offen  bleiben (wovon ich nicht ausgehe): fragen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hm wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Gibt ja durchaus Modelle die nen Stock-Takt von unter 1200 MHz haben (Beispiel) und JEDE über 200 Mhz nochmal drüber jagen ist nicht gewährleistet mMn. Bei meiner sind z.B. "nur" nochmal 70 Mhz auf 1420 stabil drin... 100 ist schon ne wackelige Angelegenheit... In Games gehen auch mal 1500 insg. aber das ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bei GTA V zum Crash... COD und The Witcher 3 laufen stabil... Sicher auch dem miesen ASIC von 64,9% geschuldet....



Nagut , aber ich bezweifel immer noch das Karten unter den angegebenen Takt sind, das würde nicht zu MSI passen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2015)

Also wenn sie den Takt vom Hersteller nicht hält, wäre das mMn ein Umtauschgrund. 

Habt ihr dann mal überprüft warum sie das tut? Templimit? Wenn ja muss man vllt fairerweise sagen, dass 27° Raumtemp nicht ohne sind. 
Allerdings hat meine Super Jetstream damit gar kein Problem, sogar overclockt auf 1400mhz bleibt sie leise und kühl bei hoher Raumtemp (vermutlich über 30°), dachgeschoss ohne Klima


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wenn sie den Takt vom Hersteller nicht hält, wäre das mMn ein Umtauschgrund.
> 
> Habt ihr dann mal überprüft warum sie das tut? Templimit? Wenn ja muss man vllt fairerweise sagen, dass 27° Raumtemp nicht ohne sind.
> Allerdings hat meine Super Jetstream damit gar kein Problem, sogar overclockt auf 1400mhz bleibt sie leise und kühl bei hoher Raumtemp (vermutlich über 30°), dachgeschoss ohne Klima


Ich bin der Meinung das es einfach falsch ausgelesen ist und zwar denke ich das die Person einfach bei GPU-Z auf der ersten Seite unter Boost geguckt hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2015)

Ja das habe ich ja auch schon gesagt, GPU-Z ließt es total falsch aus. Mit Afterburner sieht man den wirklichen Takt. Dann kann man sich auch gleich mal anzeigen lassen ob Power oder Templimit das Problem ist.
Das der Kühler der MSI allerdings so schlecht ist, ist eine andere Sache ^^


----------



## Mysterion (8. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wenn sie den Takt vom Hersteller nicht hält, wäre das mMn ein Umtauschgrund.
> 
> Habt ihr dann mal überprüft warum sie das tut? Templimit? Wenn ja muss man vllt fairerweise sagen, dass 27° Raumtemp nicht ohne sind.
> Allerdings hat meine Super Jetstream damit gar kein Problem, sogar overclockt auf 1400mhz bleibt sie leise und kühl bei hoher Raumtemp (vermutlich über 30°), dachgeschoss ohne Klima



Die Palit ist vielleicht leise aber alles andere als kühl. Die seeeehr konservative Lüftersteuerung hält die Karte gerade bei 70°C, d.h. eine Taktstufe ist garantiert futsch und die Gehäusebelüftung muss passen, sonst fängt das Gehäuse an zu glühen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich ja auch schon gesagt, GPU-Z ließt es total falsch aus. Mit Afterburner sieht man den wirklichen Takt. Dann kann man sich auch gleich mal anzeigen lassen ob Power oder Templimit das Problem ist.
> Das der Kühler der MSI allerdings so schlecht ist, ist eine andere Sache ^^



GPU-Z liest nicht falsch aus, man muss nur die Sensorwerte entsprechend ausgeben lassen. Es lässt sich bspw. zu jeder Anzeige der Maximalwert anzeigen. Mit dem Afterburner ist das Ganze natürlich deutlich komfortabler, da eine Anzeige im Spiel möglich ist.

Hast Du die Karte mal im offenen Aufbau (ideale Umgebung) getestet?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2015)

Ab wieviel Grad verliert man denn die erste Taktstufe?


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

Ich hab ja auch die MSI und kann mich nicht beklagen. Die Karte boostet ab Werk auf 1380MHz und hält diese in meinem vollgestopften NZXT Phantom (erste Gen) bei knapp 80° und ca. 80% Lüfterdrehzahl. Dabei drehen alle Gehäuselüfter auf niedrigster Stufe und die Karte ist nicht zu hören. Wenn ich den Seitendeckel abnehme geht die Karte auf knapp über 70° runter und die Drehzahl der Lüfter reduziert sich auf um die 70%. Sieht also stark danach aus, dass hier bei dem ein oder anderen evtl. ein schlechter Airflow der Karte Schwierigkeiten bereitet. Zur Zeit läuft sie mit konstanten 1440MHz (mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert, auch Spannung ist noch unverändert) und macht keine Zicken. Temps sind dabei vergleichbar wie zur Werksübertaktung.


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2015)

Mal 2 Runden BF4 gespielt und hatte maximal 80°C (25°C Rt) und alle Lüfter auf silence bei 1439/4000Mhz, also eigentlich völlig in Ordnung für 2 Slot Kühler.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

Lüfter auf 80% und 80°C?
Ein wenig arg viel.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

Sag ich ja. Die Karte ist top und vor allem sehr leise. Selbst bei den 80% höre ich sie nicht aus meinem Gehäuse raus.

Edit: Warum arg viel?


----------



## bonbon2k (8. August 2015)

Würde sie ihren Boost bei 82° nicht halten, dann hätte ich schon noch meine Bedenken. Aber so bin ich recht zufrieden, denn sie hat ordentlich power  
Die 80° von 1awd1 halte ich verglichen mit der Temperatur von meiner MSI aber schon ganz okay, vor allem weil "nur" 80% Lüfter... bei mir drehen sie mit 90%


----------



## JayR91 (8. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lüfter auf 80% und 80°C?
> Ein wenig arg viel.


Mit dem OC wohl völlig in Ordnung und 80% ist bei der nicht so laut wie andere auf 80%. Mein Airflow ist auch noch misst wegen den Festplatten Käfig


----------



## GladiusTi (8. August 2015)

Okay, da bin ich wohl einfach zu penibel, was Temps. angehen. Meine MSI boostet  auf 1380~ und geht bei 80-85% Lüfter nicht über die 75grad(Witcher, BF).  Scheint ja im Vergleich relativ normal zu sein, bei der MSi.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

Man muss das einfach auch im Gesamten sehen. Die Karte ist bei den 80% wirklich leise und Reserven brauchts ja nun auch nicht mehr. Meine läuft bei 1440MHz, viel mehr wird da nicht gehen, egal ob ich da jetzt bei 80 oder 50% Lüfter wäre. Dazu kommt bei mir noch die bescheidene Gehäusebelüftung. Mit besserem Airflow wären wohl einige Grad und ein paar Umdrehungen weniger drin. Meine 780Ti ACX z.B. war bei weniger Drehzahl deutlich lauter, daher juckts mich reichlich wenig, welche zahlen da stehen. Zählen tut das Ergebnis und das ist top!


----------



## Gohrbi (8. August 2015)

Seit langer zeit mal wieder BF4 mit diesem GPU Takt. Die Einbrüche waren da, wo ich gekillt wurde. Mit diesen Temps.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

Habe gerade mal 2 Runden BF4 getestet.
Lüfter auf 60% damit sie den 1800 1/min der MSI entsprechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EMPIREOK (8. August 2015)

So ne Frage macht es etwas aus wenn die 980Ti ne PCIe2.0 nutzt ? Sollte ja eigentlich egal sein. Habe das Problem dass die Karte 10c° wärmer ist als die obere Karte. Jetzt denken erst die Leute hier momentmal untere Karte ? SLI ?  

Ne ist kein SLI system sonder ne physX konfi. Die PGPU wird eh kaum belastet also ist es eigentlich doch egal ob die paar Grad wärmer wird oder ? Dann würde ich die Postion zwischen den Karten einfach Tauschen, sodass die Hauptkarte keine warme luft von der PGPU einzieht.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

@ Jom: Und was soll das jetzt aufzeigen? Läuft das Spiel jetzt besser?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> @ Jom: Und was soll das jetzt aufzeigen? Läuft das Spiel jetzt besser?


Oh man, alles muss man erklären.
Das zeigt, dass der Kühler der MSI kaum Reserven hat. 
Er läuft bei 80% und die Karte wird trotzdem 80°C warm.
Bei gleicher Drehzahl der Lüfter, bei der Inno X3 iChill 60%, sind es bei mir 16°C weniger und das bei 30°C Raumtemperatur. 
Auch andere Kühler, zB Gigabyte G1 oder Palit Super Jetstream, arbeiten da wesentlich effektiver.
Zur Lautstärke kannst ja mal in die aktuelle PCGH gucken.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, alles muss man erklären.
> Das zeigt, dass der Kühler der MSI kaum Reserven hat.
> Er läuft bei 80% und die Karte wird trotzdem 80°C warm.
> Bei gleicher Drehzahl der Lüfter, bei der Inno X3 iChill 60%, sind es bei mir 16°C weniger und das bei 30°C Raumtemperatur.
> ...



Nochmal: wofür Reserven? Meine GPU läuft aktuell bei 1440MHz stabilen Boost. Was glaubst du denn, was da noch geht? Days ist doch so ziemlich das Maximum bei diesen Chips.Lass da wegen mir noch 100MHz drin schlummern aber auch die bringen die Kühlung nicht an ihre Grenzen. Und was die Lautstärke betrifft misst auch PCGH sehr gute Werte bei der MSI. 
Das Ding ist aus nem Gehäuse heraus nicht zu hören. MSI hat hier ne gute Dual-Slot Lösung die absolut ausreichend kühlt (selbst mit nochmaligem OC) und dabei leise ist.


----------



## Mysterion (8. August 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Nochmal: wofür Reserven? Meine GPU läuft aktuell bei 1440MHz stabilen Boost. Was glaubst du denn, was da noch geht? Days ist doch so ziemlich das Maximum bei diesen Chips.Lass da wegen mir noch 100MHz drin schlummern aber auch die bringen die Kühlung nicht an ihre Grenzen. Und was die Lautstärke betrifft misst auch PCGH sehr gute Werte bei der MSI.
> Das Ding ist aus nem Gehäuse heraus nicht zu hören. MSI hat hier ne gute Dual-Slot Lösung die absolut ausreichend kühlt (selbst mit nochmaligem OC) und dabei leise ist.



Naja, die restliche Hardware freut sich bestimmt nicht über die Temperaturen, dank des durch die Grafikkarte stark erwärmten Gehäuseklimas.

Ansonsten sollte man, ja auch die PCGH, mit Verstand lesen. Wie bei jeder anderen Art von Bericht, sollte man besonders bei journalistischen Texten, alles hinterfragen (oder gar bezweifeln). Warum wird bspw. für die MSI-Karte eine völlig neue Bewertungsstufe beim Spulenzirpen eingeführt? Was bedeutet "praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar" und warum greift man neuerdings zu solchen Formulierungen, die auf den ersten Blick zwar eindeutig wirken, auf den zweiten Blick aber weit interpretierbar sind?

Warum wird mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass von den fünf Heatpipes bei der ASUS-Karte nur drei auf der GPU aufliegen? DC = Direct Contact

Selbst auf der ASUS Homepage sieht man ein Bild, auf dem das zwar so zu sein scheint, andere Hardwareseiten, die den Kühler demontiert haben, beweisen allerdings das Gegenteil. Gut, ASUS schreibt glücklicherweise unter seine Illustrationen, dass diese nicht das genaue Board-Design darstellen

https://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/ZJ6neAzsXKs6sPGO/img/cool.jpg

Schon einfache Werte wie Standardtakt und Mindestboost sind teilweise falsch abgeschrieben.

Zwei Redakteure behaupten zudem seit einiger Zeit, die Titan X wäre eine völlig angemessene "must-have" Karte, obwohl diverse 980 Ti Customs Designs immer noch deutlich flotter unterwegs sind und besonders das Verhältnis Shader zu Speicherbandbreite deutlich günstiger liegt.

Ich habe mich dazu übrigens auch schon in dem passenden Thread zur aktuellen Printausgabe ausgelassen, allerdings setzen kritische Beiträge die Fähigkeit voraus, dass man sich damit auch auseinandersetzen können sollte. Offenbar verkommt die PCGH immer mehr zu einem Schwurbelmagazin, in dem besonders zahlungskräftige Inserenten über den Klee gelobt werden. Leider ist das ein grundsätzliches Problem bei der freien Presse, in der Bild (die vermeintliche Zeitung für den kleinen Mann) sind Versicherungsgesellschaften und Banken die dicken Kumpels. "Überziehen ist cool!", der Slogan stammt nicht aus einer Kondomwerbung.

Zum Schluss: Es sollte klar sein, dass ein Dual-Slot-Kühler auf einer 980 Ti nicht das höchste der Gefühle sein kann, egal wie pfiffig er konstruiert ist. Die wärmeleitfähige Fläche ist nunmal endlich und aktuell hat IMHO bei der Lautstärke, Kühlfläche und beim Preis die Palit die Nase vorn. Die Inno3D X3 glüht mir ein bisschen zu viel.


----------



## 1awd1 (8. August 2015)

Sorry aber was bitte soll denn passieren oder besser nicht passieren, wenn die GPU 10° weniger hat? Mein Rechner läuft jetzt seit ich glaub bald 5 Jahren mit nem 2600k@4,4 GHz und GPU´s, die schon für deutlich mehr Abwärme gesorgt haben, als die aktuelle (z.B. 470SLI non Ref. Kühler). Alles funzt wie am ersten Tag., noch nie Probleme gehabt. Tatsache ist, dass die Karte mehr als ausreichend gekühlt wird. Gedrosselt wird erst ab 85° und da ist die MSI weit von entfernt, selbst mit OC. Hier werden völlig unnötige Dinge als "musthave" verkauft. 

Und zum Test der PCGH hab ich mich an anderer Stelle schon ausgelassen. Sehr schwache Vorstellung, die ja nun genau solche Fragen aufwirft, wie du sie oben stellst.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. August 2015)

Eine Inno 3D Karte hat auch einen wesentlich wuchtigeren Kühler, da wird 2 Slot und 3 Slot verglichen.
Am Dienstag sollte meine 980 TI MSI kommen, dann schau ich mal. Einen Accelero habe ich noch und eine H 75 mit Kraken G10 liegt schon bereit falls ich die Karte dauerhaft auf 1500 laufen lasse möchte.


----------



## NewMan5820k (9. August 2015)

Ich habe die Werte per Afterbourner und EVGA precision x ausgelesen!


----------



## Vodkaice87 (9. August 2015)

Moin Leute, ich wollte mir jetzt mal den Maxwell Bios Tweaker angucken zwecks Power Target auf der Inno3d X3.
Jetzt bin per diesem Guide vorgangen: [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum
Bin mir aber Unsicher, welcher nun der 8-pin Anschluss und welcher der 6-Pin Anschluss in der Power Table ist (siehe Anhang) 

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der wo jetzt 108 als max steht der 6Pin ist und der wo 175 als max steht der 8-Pin ist??
Hoffe da kann mir mal fix einer aushelfen.

Außerdem habe ich in der voltage table nur einen Regler wo bei CB 3 gezeigt werden?? (max voltage, temp throttle, übertaktungsregler für AB etc)
Kenne mich leider mit dem Maxwell tweaker gar nicht aus 

Hat sonst eventuell einer nen custom Bios für die x3 mit erhöhtem PT?


----------



## JayR91 (9. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich wollte mir jetzt mal den Maxwell Bios Tweaker angucken zwecks Power Target auf der Inno3d X3.
> Jetzt bin per diesem Guide vorgangen: [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum
> Bin mir aber Unsicher, welcher nun der 8-pin Anschluss und welcher der 6-Pin Anschluss in der Power Table ist (siehe Anhang)
> 
> ...


Pci-E=75Watt
1x6 Pin=75Watt
1x8 Pin=150Watt
Somit ist deine Karte mit den eingestellen 300Watt theoretisch am Ende, du kannst noch mehr drauf geben aber ich würde maximal bei den 6 und 8 Pins 25 Watt mehr geben als vorgeschrieben sonst leiden die Kabel drunter.
Also da wo die 300 Watt stehen kannste 350 Watt eingeben und flashen.


----------



## Markus_P (9. August 2015)

Die Kabel leiden sicher nicht darunter 
maximal die Leiterbahnen auf den PCB!
Bei den Kabeln von einen 6 pin Anschluss kannst du bei 12v auch 500 Watt drüber lassen! Nur werden das Die Spawas beim Ref Design nicht mitmachen
Die PCIE Norm ist nur dazu da das auch die größten Schrott China Netzteile keine Probleme mit den Kabeln bekommen (Lötstellen ...)

Ich lasse im Modellbau über 3,3mm2 Kabeln im Schnitt 70 bis 90 Ampere drüber (Egal ob 14,8v oder 25,2v) (1x plus und 1x minus vom Akku) 
Peaks sind dabei wo 200 bis 250 Ampere fließen
Die Kabeln werden zwar bis 60 Grad warm aber was solls? ist Kupfer und das Lötzinn wird auch erst bei 100 Grad weich ... Wenn man noch bedenkt welche Mechanischen Belastungen meine Kabeln ausgestzt sind (mit 100 kmh Springen etc.) Ein Computer steht nur herum ...


----------



## JayR91 (9. August 2015)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Die Kabel leiden sicher nicht darunter
> maximal die Leiterbahnen auf den PCB!
> Bei den Kabeln von einen 6 pin Anschluss kannst du bei 12v auch 500 Watt drüber lassen! Nur werden das Die Spawas beim Ref Design nicht mitmachen
> Die PCIE Norm ist nur dazu da das auch die größten Schrott China Netzteile keine Probleme mit den Kabeln bekommen (Lötstellen ...)
> ...


Auf jeden Fall sollte man es nicht übertreiben und 300 oder 350Watt sollten unter Luft schon das höchste der Gefühle sein.


----------



## Reap (9. August 2015)

Soeben die Zotac AMP Extreme beim Tag der offenen Tür von Alternate mitgenommen, ich konnte nicht anders. 
Gleich wird sie verbaut!


----------



## Amon (9. August 2015)

Ist eine feine Karte, ein Kumpel hat die im Rechner.


----------



## Reap (9. August 2015)

Ja, was ich bisher sehe, gefällt mir sehr!

Sagt mal, wo befindet sich für gewöhnlich die kostenlosen Beigaben? In diesem Fall Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

Bei mir lag eine Keycard im Verpackungskarton.
An der Aktion sind aber nicht alle Händler beteiligt.

METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Phantom Pain | PC Spiele | NVIDIA


----------



## MrHide (9. August 2015)

Ganz wichtige Info an alle die noch vor haben sich eine GTX 980 Ti zu kaufen und OC zu betreiben:

Alle Karten sind in etwa gleich schnell und werden bei ordendlicher Kühlung NUR durch ihren Leistungsbedarf begrenzt. Ich habe mir eine EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid gekauft und würde sie zurück geben wenn ich es könnte. Ich ärgere mich jetzt ein bischen da ich das jetzt weiß.

Grafikkarten mit einem 1x6 und 1x8 Pin Anschluss sind langsamer als Grafikkarten mit 2x8 Pin Anschluss. Das mag sich sehr banal anhören, dass das die hauptsächliche Leistungsgrenze ist aber es ist leider so. Fast alle Chips lassen sich bis 1,5 Ghz übertakten wenn man es gut macht. Alles drüber hinaus geht mit einer Glückskarte oder einer Karte mit 2x8 Pin Anschlüssen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (9. August 2015)

Moin
Also meine Freundin will mir die Zotac 980Ti AMP kaufen bzw Alternativ die Super Jetstream. OC ist mir derzeit nicht so wichtig. Ratet ihr mir was Lautstärke/Kühlleistung angeht von der Karte ab? Die Zotac wäre mir schon am liebsten, da sie 5 Jahre Gewährleistung hat
Spricht da was gegen?

Achja die hier isses: 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Abductee (9. August 2015)

@MrHide

Leichtes OC ist bei den meisten Karten kein Problem und für den Rest muss man halt das Bios Modden.
Das ist jetzt kein Beinbruch.
Die Leistungsgrenze von 6+8-Pin limitiert nicht, da geht genug Saft drüber.


----------



## Reap (9. August 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir lag eine Keycard im Verpackungskarton.
> An der Aktion sind aber nicht alle Händler beteiligt.
> 
> METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Phantom Pain | PC Spiele | NVIDIA



Okay, da war leider nichts dabei. Dann muss ich mich mal mit Alternate in Verbindung setzen.

Ach ja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach knapp einer Stunde ARK im Fractal R5.


----------



## Mysterion (9. August 2015)

Hm, bei meiner Inno3D Hybrid fiept seit gestern leise aber hochfrequent die Pumpe, irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2015)

MrHide schrieb:


> Ganz wichtige Info an alle die noch vor haben sich eine GTX 980 Ti zu kaufen und OC zu betreiben:
> 
> Alle Karten sind in etwa gleich schnell und werden bei ordendlicher Kühlung NUR durch ihren Leistungsbedarf begrenzt. Ich habe mir eine EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid gekauft und würde sie zurück geben wenn ich es könnte. Ich ärgere mich jetzt ein bischen da ich das jetzt weiß.
> 
> Grafikkarten mit einem 1x6 und 1x8 Pin Anschluss sind langsamer als Grafikkarten mit 2x8 Pin Anschluss. Das mag sich sehr banal anhören, dass das die hauptsächliche Leistungsgrenze ist aber es ist leider so. Fast alle Chips lassen sich bis 1,5 Ghz übertakten wenn man es gut macht. Alles drüber hinaus geht mit einer Glückskarte oder einer Karte mit 2x8 Pin Anschlüssen.




In dem Beitrag steht ungefähr 99% Blödsinn, wer denkt sich den Mist aus?  

Gibt viele Karten die nicht annähernd an 1500Mhz rankommen (wie schon bei allen Maxwell-Karten vorher), es ist reine Glückssache, vollkommen unabhängig ob 6+8Pin oder 2x8Pin.


----------



## Lori78 (10. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag steht ungefähr 99% Blödsinn, wer denkt sich den Mist aus?
> 
> Gibt viele Karten die nicht annähernd an 1500Mhz rankommen (wie schon bei allen Maxwell-Karten vorher), es ist reine Glückssache, vollkommen unabhängig ob 6+8Pin oder 2x8Pin.



Ich hätte es zwar anders ausgedrückt, aber kann dir nur beipflichten.


----------



## chischko (10. August 2015)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also meine Freundin will mir die Zotac 980Ti AMP kaufen bzw Alternativ die Super Jetstream. OC ist mir derzeit nicht so wichtig. Ratet ihr mir was Lautstärke/Kühlleistung angeht von der Karte ab? Die Zotac wäre mir schon am liebsten, da sie 5 Jahre Gewährleistung hat
> Spricht da was gegen?
> 
> Achja die hier isses: 6144MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16



Also erstmal Glückwunsch zu so ner Freundin! 

Ansonsten würde ich doch zu der AMP Extreme greifen und evtl. selbst die Preisdifferenz beisteuern... bessere KÜhlung, höhere Taktraten. Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es zwar anders ausgedrückt, aber kann dir nur beipflichten.



Naja wenn so offensichtlich Quatsch erzählt wird, platzt mir der S*ck  

Newbies glauben das noch und dann ensteht das Gerücht alle Karten mit 6+8Pin soll man nicht kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2015)

Omg, jetzt muss ich meine 6+8pin umtauschen und ne 8+8pin kaufen.
Oh warte, ich übertakte ja garnicht. 
Puh, nochmal Glück gehabt.

Wer Sarkasmus in irgendeiner Art und Weise findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Hm, bei meiner Inno3D Hybrid fiept seit gestern leise aber hochfrequent die Pumpe, irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Hatte ich unter Anderem auch, Karte ist nun wieder auf dem Weg zu Caseking.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer Sarkasmus in irgendeiner Art und Weise findet, darf ihn behalten.



Juhu endlich mehr für meine Sammlung 

Aber mal ehrlich selbst wenn es so wäre die 6+8pin + PCI-E liefern laut spec schon 300W an die Karte. Das liegt jenseits der standard PT erhöhung einer ref Karte bei moderatem OC. Wenn man das PT auf 300W anhebt reicht das auch und dann kann man ja immer noch die Specs verlassen, macht der 6pin mit nem guten NT auch locker mit nur die Spannungsversorgung auf der Graka wird sich bedanken. 
Gerade bei der 980Ti waren 2x8pinn noch nie so irrelevant für normale nutzer und moderate übertakter.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. August 2015)

ohje, Mir ist beim Umbau von meiner gtx980 ein winziger quaderförmiger Kondensator abgebrochen 
Bin voll abgerutscht und weg war er Anlöten ist nichts, finde das Teil wohl nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ist zwar keine TI, ich poste es trotzdem hier rein )


----------



## Kashura (10. August 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ohje, Mir ist beim Umbau von meiner gtx980 ein winziger quaderförmiger Kondensator abgebrochen
> Bin voll abgerutscht und weg war er Anlöten ist nichts, finde das Teil wohl nie wieder



mein herz weint mit dir  kannst sie einschicken? Muss ja keiner wissen das du daran rumgebastelt hast


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. August 2015)

kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht. War ein Aufkleber dran wo Garantie drauf stand. Der ist eingerissen


----------



## Gohrbi (10. August 2015)

Tipp, Staubsauger .... neuer Beutel und saugen. "Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn"
Dann nehmen und löten, die Garantie ist ja eh flöten. Scheiß schadenfreude. ging mir auch mal
so, der Widerstand war bei Lieferung aus der Tüte gefallen. Wir haben hier ne Leiterplattenfirma, 
für´n Kaffee war es in 5 min fertig. Wie gesagt .... Staubsauger.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

Das ist btw ein resistor und kein kondensator soweit ich das erkennen kann.  
Nein sry, mein handy hat die teile schwarz aussehen lassen... und allgemein eher wie Widerstände, ne hast recht dürften Kondensatoren sein, vergiss es... 

Es kann gut sein dass sich dadurch nur die Device ID deiner Karte ändert.  <- das steht nur noch bedingt.

Kann vlt jemand der die Karte auch hat den Capacitor vermessen und du kannst einen neuen Kaufen und drauf löten ?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. August 2015)

Hab gerade nochmal die Platine genauer angeschaut, weiter oben ist nochmal was weg. Oh man, jetzt hab ich teuren Wandschmuck.
Vor allem, wenn ich das zum Reparieren schick mit dem Foto und nachher ist irgentwo anders noch was weg was keiner sieht...Wird die Reperatur noch teurer wie es eine Neue wäre


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. August 2015)

ich werde auf jeden Fall mal den Händler befragen was die meinen. Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts.
Hab halt auch bisschen Angst das ich das wegschicke zum reparieren und nachher wird es teurer als ich dachte. Oder schauen die sich das zuerst an, sagen soviel wirds kosten und dann kann ich immernoch entscheiden? Wird schon so sein oder? 
War bis jetzt vor sowas zum Glück immer verschont.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. August 2015)

So ich habe mir jetzt mal noch die Zotac GTX 980 ti AMP! Omega bestellt, zu der gibts ja gar nichts im Netz, scheint aber den gleichen Kühler wie die Extreme zu haben. Schauen wir mal, ob der Lüfter, da dieser nicht so extrem übertaktet ist, nicht so laut läuft. 
Meine Palit Super Jetstream hat leider in den letzten Tagen immer wieder mal einen Treiberreset in TW3 verursacht, damit er öfters "kommt" (ca. aller 20 min) musste ich den Takt um 130 Mhz erhöhen, denke also das es nicht direkt mit dem Takt zu tun hat, was mir aufgefallen ist, seit ich die Lüfterkühlung wieder auf "auto" gestellt habe, hatte ich keinen mehr .. dabei hatte ich die Lüfterkurve sogar deutlich "stärker" eingestellt, so das selbst bei ca. 26-28 °C im Zimmer diese unter 70°C blieb, die Automatik lässt diese auf 72°C laufen.

Ich werde sehen mit welcher ich glücklicher bin und die andere entsprechend zurückschicken.


----------



## enta (10. August 2015)

Habe mir gerade eine Gainward 980TI bestellt, hatte noch nie was von Gainward, aber da es Referenzdesign ist, 
wirds ja eh nur umgelabeled und umgepackt.
Nach 6-7 Jahren glücklicher ATI/AMD-User hat mich die Fury X doch tatsächlich zu Nvidia getrieben, ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht


----------



## enta (10. August 2015)

Ja hab einfach die billigste bei Alternate genommen, über EVGA hatte ich auch nachgedacht, da ist aber keine im ref. design lieferbar.
Hab extra Referenz genommen, weil ich nen Kryographics drauf schrauben werde.


----------



## JayR91 (10. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ja hab einfach die billigste bei Alternate genommen, über EVGA hatte ich auch nachgedacht, da ist aber keine im ref. design lieferbar.
> Hab extra Referenz genommen, weil ich nen Kryographics drauf schrauben werde.


Wieso nicht bei Mf? Da gibst die MSi im Referenzdesign für 679€ und die erlauben den Kühlertausch und haben dazu guten Support.


----------



## enta (10. August 2015)

Oh, war mir garnicht bewusst, das MSI das auch toleriert.
Aber so wichtig ist es mir nicht, gabs früher auch nicht und bisher hatte ich nie Probleme.

Ich kaufe gerne bei Alternate, ich hab nix gegen Mf, aber ich wohn nicht weit davon entfernt und der Support ist erstklassig.
Die sind extrem Kulant und fragen einem bei einem Umtausch/Rückgabe keine Löcher in den Bauch.

Ist einfach mein "Stammladen" 
Hätte auch ne fertige Karte bei Ck geholt, aus reiner Faulheit allerdings sind die nicht in der Lage AC Kühler ran zu schaffen.


----------



## SimRacer925 (10. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht bei Mf? Da gibst die MSi im Referenzdesign für 679€ und die erlauben den Kühlertausch und haben dazu guten Support.



Mf hat guten Support? DD


----------



## enta (10. August 2015)

Ich glaube er meint MSI


----------



## Hozenploz (10. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Palit GeForce GTX980 Ti Super Jetstream bezüglich Lautstärke, Spulenfiepen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

Hozenploz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Palit GeForce GTX980 Ti Super Jetstream bezüglich Lautstärke, Spulenfiepen?



Lautstärketechnisch eine der besten Karten . Ich fand sie unhörbar. Ich hatte minimales Spulenfiepen kann aber mit jeder Karte passieren und hat auch was mit dem Netzteil zu tun.


----------



## Hozenploz (10. August 2015)

Hört sich gut an... 
Kann mich nicht so recht zwischen folgenden Karten entscheiden:

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream -> Favorit
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra 
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme -> Finde ich auch interessant allerdings schriebt PCGH ja Überdurchschnittliches Zierpen und Fiepen.
ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING -> kaum verfügbar und ich verstehe nicht warum diese Karte überall empfohlen wird obwohl sie eigentlich bei den Vergleichskarten immer nur im Mittelfeld ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. August 2015)

Die Jetstream ist eine der leisesten Karten.
Hab grad die MSI Karte in der Mache, der Twin Froze Kühler ist bei aktuell 34 Grad Raumtemperatur schon ziemlich am Limit.
Unter Last bei Witcher 3 @ 4K geht die Karte auf 81 Grad rauf und ist dann gut hörbar.
Gut, muss dazu sagen dass die Karte eine Asic von 81,3 hat und selbst mit 80 Grad boostet die Karte auf 1400 MHZ rauf.

Da ich es aber gern leise habe, muss ein Accelero rauf. Bin ansonsten hoch zufrieden mit der Karte, kein fiepen (meine Titan X Karten fiepen leicht), die Karte ist dank Backplate stabil und extrem gut verarbeitet.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. August 2015)

Hozenploz schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an...
> Kann mich nicht so recht zwischen folgenden Karten entscheiden:
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream -> Favorit
> ...



Die palit ist recht leise, aber wenn du ein Spiel hast das die Karte so auslastet das du zwischen glaube 50 und 60°C waren es, ging mir das an-aus-an-aus (0,5 sek an, 1 sek.. aus .... endlos) ziemlich auf den Wecker. Spulenfiepen hab ich überhaupt nicht, aber zirpen aber auch nur in bestimmten Situationen und hört man nur wenn Lüfter aus


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Die palit ist recht leise, aber wenn du ein Spiel hast das die Karte so auslastet das du zwischen glaube 50 und 60°C waren es, ging mir das an-aus-an-aus (0,5 sek an, 1 sek.. aus .... endlos) ziemlich auf den Wecker. Spulenfiepen hab ich überhaupt nicht, aber zirpen aber auch nur in bestimmten Situationen und hört man nur wenn Lüfter aus



Das mit dem an/aus habe ich auch bei der Zotac bei einer bestimmten Zimmer temperatur  
Ich hasse dieses Zero Fan gedöns


----------



## 0V3RRUNN3R (10. August 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Mf hat guten Support? DD



Also ich hatte mit MF bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gut, muss zugeben, hatte bei meiner Bestellung den Service Level Gold zur Zotac Extreme dazubestellt, hat sich dann aber auch gelohnt. Hab sie leider einmal austauschen müssen. Und mich haben die lächerlichen 5 Euro dann auch nichtmehr gekratzt, wer so eine sauteure Grafikkarte kauft sollte bei den paar Euro da eh nicht sparen, die 5 Euro fallen bei 780 Tacken nichtmehr ins Gewicht. Außerdem hat sichs gelohnt: Nach nur 3 Tagen bekam ich mein Austauschmodell. Und die läuft perfekt.


----------



## Hozenploz (10. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Die palit ist recht leise, aber wenn du ein Spiel hast das die Karte so auslastet das du zwischen glaube 50 und 60°C waren es, ging mir das an-aus-an-aus (0,5 sek an, 1 sek.. aus .... endlos) ziemlich auf den Wecker. Spulenfiepen hab ich überhaupt nicht, aber zirpen aber auch nur in bestimmten Situationen und hört man nur wenn Lüfter aus



Das Problem wäre dann aber bei allen karten die bis 60 grad abschalten oder? 
Hab auch gelesen das manche Karten bei Temperaturübergängen dann nur "Stoßlüften" allerdings finde ich den Artikel auf die schnelle nicht wieder.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (10. August 2015)

Hozenploz schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an...
> Kann mich nicht so recht zwischen folgenden Karten entscheiden:
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream -> Favorit
> ...



Habe die Inno3d und muss sagen recht leise (hab die Lüfterkurve ab 60°C manuell raufgeregelt wegen der VRM-Thematik, dann ist sie nicht mehr flüsterleise, aber mit Gehäuselüftern hör ich sie nicht explizit raus.
@ Stock finde ich ne super Karte. Meine hat nen ASIC von 62% und geht game stable und benchstable auf 1418-1430 je nach Game/Bench, eventuell schraube ich jetzt per Custom Bios noch mal ein bisschen rum mal gucken ob da noch was geht 
Kann aber verstehen, dass einige Bedenken haben, wegen der VRM Thematik. Bei mir ist die Karte gut belüftet, deswegen sehe ich da kein Problem.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe ist die Inno auch Testsieger bei PCGH? 

Generell würde ich sagen: Silent->Inno, Bester Mix-> Wahrsch. Palit, Leistung->Strix oder Zotac wobei ich von der Strix noch nicht allzu viel gesehen hab


----------



## Hozenploz (10. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das mit dem an/aus habe ich auch bei der Zotac bei einer bestimmten Zimmer temperatur
> Ich hasse dieses Zero Fan gedöns



Hast du bei deiner Zotac Probleme mit Zierpen oder Fiepen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

Hozenploz schrieb:


> Hast du bei deiner Zotac Probleme mit Zierpen oder Fiepen?



Ja! aber nur mit meinem Dark Power Pro, mit nem Seasonic NT habe ich gar-keines.


----------



## rammstein_72 (10. August 2015)

Hab mir statt der Palit auch die Zotac gegönnt. Mit meinem E10 habe ich ebenfalls Fiepen. Jedoch nicht bis 150fps bzw. höre ich nichts raus. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. August 2015)

Wie heiß werden denn die VRM bei der Inno3D?


----------



## SimRacer925 (10. August 2015)

0V3RRUNN3R schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit MF bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gut, muss zugeben, hatte bei meiner Bestellung den Service Level Gold zur Zotac Extreme dazubestellt, hat sich dann aber auch gelohnt. Hab sie leider einmal austauschen müssen. Und mich haben die lächerlichen 5 Euro dann auch nichtmehr gekratzt, wer so eine sauteure Grafikkarte kauft sollte bei den paar Euro da eh nicht sparen, die 5 Euro fallen bei 780 Tacken nichtmehr ins Gewicht. Außerdem hat sichs gelohnt: Nach nur 3 Tagen bekam ich mein Austauschmodell. Und die läuft perfekt.



Nur dass diese Goldordersache sowieso vom Gesetzgeber so vorgeschrieben ist, die dürften dafür also kein Geld verlangen. Außerdem musst aufpassen das du nicht zu oft was reklamierst, sonst sperren die den Account ohne Vorwarnung


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wie heiß werden denn die VRM bei der Inno3D?



Bis 100-115°C Laut TH im torture (VRMs/PCB)und laut mir (meine Messung) 105°C unter Spielelast. Das Problem ist eher, dass das PCB sehr stark aufgeheitzt wird.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. August 2015)

Hm

muss mal schauen wie warm die Rückseite meiner MSI Karte wird, die High Asic Karten werden ja meist wärmer.


----------



## chischko (10. August 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Hab mir statt der Palit auch die Zotac gegönnt. Mit meinem E10 habe ich ebenfalls Fiepen. Jedoch nicht bis 150fps bzw. höre ich nichts raus. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Echt? Hab genau die gleiche Konstallation und keine Probleme/Fiepen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Echt? Hab genau die gleiche Konstallation und keine Probleme/Fiepen.



Das kommt auch immer auf die Karte und das NT im speziellen an wobei NTs mit niedrigeren Ripple werten wohl tendenziell weniger spulen fiepen verursachen.


----------



## rammstein_72 (10. August 2015)

Komisch jetzt habe ich mal Furmak angeschmissen was immer gezirpt hat bei 720p jetzt zirpt das nur beim Anfang danach nichts bzw. nur sehr leicht wenn ich das Gehäuse auf habe und direkt hin höre. Hat jmd ne Erklärung?. Die Geräusche kahmen denfinitiv von der Karte


----------



## JayR91 (10. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint MSI


Genau so ist es


----------



## Reap (10. August 2015)

So mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter an der Seite als Intake für die Zotac bekomme ich sie nun auf max. 70 Grad, der Devils Canyon brutzelt bei 60 bis max. 70 Grad rum, er leider etwas unter der brütend heißen Backplate der Zotac, die knapp 2 cm unter dem Dark Rock Pro 3 sitzt. [emoji3]


----------



## rammstein_72 (10. August 2015)

So hab jetzt nochmal Tropico und Starcraft getestet unter hohen fps. Bei teilweise 200fps höre ich nur ein leichtes Zirpen wenn ich das Ohr direkt an sie halte. Wenn ich den Deckel schließe, ist alles still. Hab sie grade erst heute bekommen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (10. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Also erstmal Glückwunsch zu so ner Freundin!
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich doch zu der AMP Extreme greifen und evtl. selbst die Preisdifferenz beisteuern... bessere KÜhlung, höhere Taktraten. Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Dann sag ich dir lieber nicht was sie mir gestern zum Thema TITAN sagte  Eigentlich reicht mir auch ne 980 oder 390X aber Mein engel möchte mir was gutes tun
Naja ich habe nen DS Cube und mit der 470 mit AC Silencer wirds schon gut eng.. Deswegen hatte ich nach Dualslot Ausschau gehalten


----------



## Mysterion (10. August 2015)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Komisch jetzt habe ich mal Furmak angeschmissen was immer gezirpt hat bei 720p jetzt zirpt das nur beim Anfang danach nichts bzw. nur sehr leicht wenn ich das Gehäuse auf habe und direkt hin höre. Hat jmd ne Erklärung?. Die Geräusche kahmen denfinitiv von der Karte



Eine Grafikkarte mit dem Furmark zu quälen, kommt einem Lautsprechertest mit Sinussweeps gleich...

Zock' einfach und verwende einen Framerate-Limiter bzw. V-Sync, dann reduziert sich nur der Stromverbrauch sondern auch die Störgeräusche.


----------



## rammstein_72 (10. August 2015)

Solange es beim Zocken nicht ist, ists mir egal .


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2015)

Zum an/aus:
Aus dem Grund ging meine Palit Super Jetstream zurück, das macht meine Inno wesentlich besser.

Zur VRM Temperatur:
Hatte testweise nen Lüfter von nem alten AMD Kühler drauf(meine der ist 70mm) und die VRM Temperatur ging von 108°C auf 77°C unter Spielelast runter.
Der Lüfter lief aber auch mit 4500 1/min, also alles andere als leise.
Die Inno iChill X4 kühlt ja die VRMs direkt mit ner Heatpipe und kleinem Lüfter.
Hatte es auch erst mit nem 40mm Lüfter bei 3000 1/min probiert, aber das hat garnichts gebracht.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. August 2015)

Die Lüfter von der MSI drehen ab 60 Grad sehr langsam an, aber mir entschließt sich der Sinn vom Zero Mode.
Da kann man gleich die Lüfter langsam drehen lassen aber fängt einer damit an, machen es alle.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2015)

Der Sinn ist, dass du damit rein theoretisch ein semipassives System bauen kannst.
Halt völlig lautlos im idle und nur unter Last zu hören.


----------



## JayR91 (10. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass du damit rein theoretisch ein semipassives System bauen kannst.
> Halt völlig lautlos im idle und nur unter Last zu hören.


Ich ingoriere den Zero Mode auch, meine läuft im Idle bei 40% und ist unhörbar.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2015)

Jeder nimmt das auch anders wahr.
Was für den einen leise oder unhörbar ist, ist für den anderen schon zu laut.
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## r0xa (10. August 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile irgendwelche  Treiber Lösungen? der Hotfix Treiber bringt bei mir zb. nicht wirklich was... (gibt ja oftmals das irgendwelche älteren Treiber Versionen stabiler laufen.....warum auch immer)


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist, dass du damit rein theoretisch ein semipassives System bauen kannst.
> Halt völlig lautlos im idle und nur unter Last zu hören.



Die Lüfter der MSI sind bei 30 absolut Lautlos, habe ich selbst probiert und alle anderen Lüfter angehalten, man hört sie nicht.
Manche mögen das cool finden wenn die Lüfter erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur anspringen, ich finde es überflüssig.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist das halt subjektiv.
Seit dem fail mit der R9 290 Tri-X bin ich da halt vorsichtig.


----------



## RavionHD (11. August 2015)

Meine Grafikkarte hat fast 57 Grad im IDLE, nun habe ich es per Lüftersteuerung per MSI Afterburner so eingestellt dass sie sich im 30-er Bereich befindet, nur geht das dann nur wenn ich den MSI Afterburner geöffnet habe, geht es auch für "immer"?


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Nur wenn der afterburner eingeschaltet bleibt.


----------



## RavionHD (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur wenn der afterburner eingeschaltet bleibt.



Das ist ja blöd.
Ich habe die Palit Superjetstream, kann es sein dass die Lüfter hier erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur angehen bzw sind fast 60 Grad dauerhaft gefährlich?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist das halt subjektiv.
> Seit dem fail mit der R9 290 Tri-X bin ich da halt vorsichtig.



Das stimmt schon aber ich bin da sehr penibel.
Der Rechner steht im Schlafzimmer & wenn es ganz still ist muss der Rechner auch unter Last nicht hörbar sein. Auf die MSI Karte kommt jetzt sowie so ein Accelero drauf, dann passt das schon.
Der MSI Kühler ist ansich nicht schlecht, nur für Raumtemperaturen um die 33 - 35° ist er nicht gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das ist ja blöd.
> Ich habe die Palit Superjetstream, kann es sein dass die Lüfter hier erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur angehen bzw sind fast 60 Grad dauerhaft gefährlich?


Ja das ist normal und 60°C sind nicht gefährlich.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2015)

Ein komplett lautloses System in allen Ehren aber ich halte von diesen Zero Modus überhaupt nichts. Meine 980ti Jetstream würde in 2D auch um die 50 Grad warm werden. Wie heiß die Spannungswandler werden will ich lieber nicht wissen! Iwie schauen alle nur auf die GPU Temperatur...
Meine läuft bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl bei 30-35 Grad und ist auch nicht höhrbar und die Spannungswandler bleiben kühl


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Ein komplett lautloses System in allen Ehren aber ich halte von diesen Zero Modus überhaupt nichts. Meine 980ti Jetstream würde in 2D auch um die 50 Grad warm werden. Wie heiß die Spannungswandler werden will ich lieber nicht wissen! Iwie schauen alle nur auf die GPU Temperatur...
> Meine läuft bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl bei 30-35 Grad und ist auch nicht höhrbar und die Spannungswandler bleiben kühl


Genau da sind wir wieder bei der subjektiven Wahrnehmung. 
40% wären mir im Idle viel zu laut.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Du, das ist gar kein Problem und weit unter der maximalen Betriebstemperatur. Mittlerweile will einem jeder einreden, dass Transistoren, Kondensatoren, Spannungswandler, Lot und co. am besten nur Zimmertemperatur haben sollten.
> Das nutzt vielleicht Kühlerherstellern und macht sich gut beim Angeben mit der eigenen Hardware, ist aber absolut nicht notwendig. Solange alles in den Spezifikationen läuft (kann man nachschlagen), ist gar kein Problem vorhanden.
> Manch einer backt auch mal seine Karte zur Rettung bei 200°. Jehova! Jehova!


Im overclock Forum ist erst eine 980 Ti abgeraucht Zum BIld
also sollte es schon immer so kühl wie möglich sein , die Elektronik bedankt sich auch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau da sind wir wieder bei der subjektiven Wahrnehmung.
> 40% wären mir im Idle viel zu laut.


Die 40% bei der MSI wirst du niemals hören, vor allem hören junge Leute doch eh noch besser


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Steht da auch bei weswegen? 
Sieht eher nach einem Fehler an anderer Stelle aus.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Steht da auch bei weswegen?
> Sieht eher nach einem Fehler an anderer Stelle aus.


Er hatte nen Mod Bios aber bei Stock Volt und Lüfter bei 100% und es ist dennoch passiert


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Er hatte nen Mod Bios aber bei Stock Volt und Lüfter bei 100% und es ist dennoch passiert



Na ja

Mod Bios, manche modden einen Eintrag wo nicht 100% sicher ist was dieser überhaupt macht und dann passiert sowas halt.
Aus dem alter wo man das letzte MHZ aus der GPU quetscht bin ich raus, bringt eh nichts und die Karte bzw. die Komponenten leben länger.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja geil. Dafür garantiert natürlich niemand. Vielleicht (oder besser: Vermutlich) war es auch einfach nur ein Materialfehler. Kommt vor.
> Wofür aber garantiert wird und man sich nicht ins Höschen machen braucht, ist, dass die Karten nicht im no-fan-modus verrecken. Das tuen die VRMs nicht mal, wenn sie auf 120° gehen (was sie im idle sicherlich nicht tun).


Wäre auch komisch, aber es gibt ja Karten wo die VRMs bis 115°C gehen und mir wäre das definitiv zu viel, das heizt das ganze Gehäuse mit auf und der Verschleiß ist sicherlich auch höher.


----------



## Snowhack (11. August 2015)

Hier mal ein Gruß aus dem Star Citizen Universum mit einer GTX980ti OC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


______



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temp und Takt seht Ihr auf dem Bild.

Setting 1440p und Very High.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ach blubb. 5cm von so einem Hotspot weg sind es nur noch (schlagmichtot) 70° und so weiter.
> Der ALU-Kühler der meisten Karten ist da x-fach schlimmer, als so eine Mini-VRM.
> Die 115° waren in dem Test unter Furmark. Who cares?! Selbst der Tester nannte das - wie gesagt - eine "Lapalie". Und wenn die beim Spielen bis zu 105° warm werden, dann ist das noch immer 20-40° (je nach Art der VRM) vom Tod entfernt.
> Übertakter sollten die Lüfter mit etwas mehr rpm betreiben, um die VRMs da zu unterstützen. Auch das steht in dem Test. Auch, dass es ansonsten eine astreine Karte und eine Empfehlung ist.


Die Frage die keiner beantworten kann ist doch, baut Nvidia die Highend Teile ein die bis über 120°C gehen oder doch nur die günstigen(was ich eher glaube) die bis 120C gehen.


----------



## symerac (11. August 2015)

Tja nur wann soll die MSI 980 Ti Lightning kommen? Und passende Wakü Kühler gibt es auch noch nicht..

Ich würde gerne in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten maximal auf eine Ti unter  Wakü aufrüsten und da ist momentan die Classified wohl die beste.. wobei  es auch andere Karten mit besseren Taktraten gibt.
Was meint ihr? Geht die Classified am besten?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Wenn es problematisch wäre, hätte Inno sicher nicht die Lüfter so langsam eingestellt.
Die Karte muss ja in wärmeren Gebieten wie Afrika oder Asien funktionieren. Wenn da was nicht passen würde, wären die Foren schon voll mit Beschwerden.


----------



## MountyMAX (11. August 2015)

So meine Zotac AMP! OMEGA ist da .. und tritt gleich wieder die Heimreise an .. Spulenzirpen deutlich lauter, als bei meiner Palit (und tritt fast immer auf), niedrigerer Boost, Lüfter unter Last deutlich (störend) lauter, so das man das Soundsystem schon stärker aufdrehen muss, LÜFTER KLAPPERN(!!!, bis ca. 1500 U/Min)

Positiv: 
Die Lüfterreglung die mich bei  meiner Palit Super Jetstream etwas nervte mit an/aus unter niedriger Last, ist hier besser gelöst ... man bekommt es zwar mit aber nicht so stark

D.h. ich bleibe bei meiner Palit.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn es problematisch wäre, hätte Inno sicher nicht die Lüfter so langsam eingestellt.
> Die Karte muss ja in wärmeren Gebieten wie Afrika oder Asien funktionieren. Wenn da was nicht passen würde, wären die Foren schon voll mit Beschwerden.


Jap und bei mir gehts los.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist meine Inno vor 10 Minuten den Heldentod gestorben.


----------



## defPlaya (11. August 2015)

Dein ernst? Deine GTX 980Ti ist abgeraucht?

@MountyMax
Hadt du ein 144Hz Monitor?


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Jap, war mitten im Spiel.
Plötzlich Rechner und Monitor aus.
Gleich den Stromstecker gezogen und da auch schon den schönen Geruch eines gestorbenen Elektronikbauteils bemerkt.
Das Foto zeigt wohl warum


----------



## MountyMAX (11. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> @MountyMax
> Hadt du ein 144Hz Monitor?



75 Hz, das Zirpen hatte ich dauerhaft bei Spielen, besonders bei TW3, wenn er die ersten Minuten passiv läuft ist das sehr störend und dann fingen die Lüfter an zu klappern *g* 
Bei der Palit konnte ich es bisher nur bei World of Tanks in der Garage, wenn man einen Panzer von einer ganz bestimmten Seite anschaut fesstellen und im Charakterauswahlbildschirm von Teso - sonst nur bei Team Fortress 2, ohne VSync d.h. wenn er auf 399 fps läuft, aber alles deutlich leiser als bei Zotac


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap, war mitten im Spiel.
> Plötzlich Rechner und Monitor aus.
> Gleich den Stromstecker gezogen und da auch schon den schönen Geruch eines gestorbenen Elektronikbauteils bemerkt.
> Das Foto zeigt wohl warum


Hätt ich mal lieber nichts gesagt zur ersten gestorbenen 980 Ti, jetzt gehts massen sterben los.
Schade das es dir passiert ist, aber dadurch untermauerst du auf jeden Fall meine Aussage!
Mein Beileid!


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Danke, bin gerade mehr als enttäuscht.
Die Karte ist nicht mal nen Monat alt.
Jetzt geht die Suche von vorn los.


----------



## Lori78 (11. August 2015)

Auch mein Beileid!
Bin froh die Karte wegen ihrer Hitzeentwicklung zurückgeschickt zu haben!

Kann dir die Inno3d Hybrid nach wie vor kühlstens empfehlen, oder die Asus Strix, obwohl dort der Service bedenklich ist.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Danke, bin gerade mehr als enttäuscht.
> Die Karte ist nicht mal nen Monat alt.
> Jetzt geht die Suche von vorn los.


Würden die MSI nicht sone Qualitätsstreuungen haben würde ich die den meisten vorziehen, die MSI hat soweit ich weiß auch die beste Kühlung für VRMs etc.
Die Zotac hattest du ja schon oder?
Wenn einem das Referenzdesign genügt, ist man denk ich am besten mit der MSI/Evga Referenz bedient und dazu nen guten Kühler drauf, dann ist man bei ca ~710€.


----------



## MountyMAX (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap und bei mir gehts los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch mein Beileid und ich hoffe das du nicht ewig auf Ersatz warten musst.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Das ist natürlich blöd, mein Beileid.
Verstehe nicht wie die VRM da verrecken können, normal müssten locker 120° aushalten.
Scheint so als ob die VRM Kühlung nicht reicht, jeden falls nicht mit der Lüftereinstellung.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Schon komisch alles.
Referenz+Morpheus werde ich nicht machen, da hab ich wieder Angst vorm Hitzetod.
Na mal gucken was so verfügbar ist.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich blöd, mein Beileid.
> Verstehe nicht wie die VRM da verrecken können, normal müssten locker 120° aushalten.
> Scheint so als ob die VRM Kühlung nicht reicht, jeden falls nicht mit der Lüftereinstellung.


Frag das mal den Moon_Knight 
Entweder die verbauen echt die billigen Vrms (kann ich mir gut vorstellen) oder die Karte hatte von Anfang an ein Fehler.
Ist aber sehr Interessant da wir eine Seite vorher noch drüber gesprochen haben und plötlich raucht eine Karte ab die zu den Kandidaten mit den heißen VRMs gehört.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon komisch alles.
> Referenz+Morpheus werde ich nicht machen, da hab ich wieder Angst vorm Hitzetod.
> Na mal gucken was so verfügbar ist.



Referenz mit Kraken wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, soll ja gut funktionieren.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2015)

Nein das hat nichts mit billigen VRMs zu tun auch die mit 125°C+ Spec grillen manchmal ab... auch bei niedrigeren Temps.
Jedes Grad mehr erhöht halt die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer davon im Zeitraum X abraucht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Auch MSI mit G10 oder Accelero funktioniert super.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nein das hat nichts mit billigen VRMs zu tun auch die mit 125°C+ Spec grillen manchmal ab... auch bei niedrigeren Temps.


Aber wenn es z.B. die 125er sind und die VRMs mal gut 115°C werden können bei der Karte kann es wohl schneller gehen.
Die Chipkühlung bei der Inno ist super, der Rest halt nicht, da sind wir uns einig oder?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Aber wenn es z.B. die 125er sind und die VRMs mal gut 115°C werden können bei der Karte kann es wohl schneller gehen.



Du meinst also das die statistisch öfter ausfallen mit 115°C ? wenn ja dann hast du recht  
Habs mal noch dazu geschrieben. Deswegen bin ich ja der Meinung, dass es nicht ganz unproblematisch ist. Finde aber das heiße PCB immer noch schlimmer weil BGAs.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

Na klasse, mein Beileid.
Jetzt hab ich bisschen Angst um meine Inno  14 Tage sind schon rum und nun?


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Na klasse, mein Beileid.
> Jetzt hab ich bisschen Angst um meine Inno  14 Tage sind schon rum und nun?


Hoffen das es bei ihm ein Materialfehler war, was auch sehr gut sein kann.
Bis jetzt war es ja noch ein Einzelfall, müsste man auch in anderen Foren mal gucken ob es da schon welche gab.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Na klasse, mein Beileid.
> Jetzt hab ich bisschen Angst um meine Inno  14 Tage sind schon rum und nun?



Wenn sie stirbt -> Gewährleistung.

@JayR91 

Es ist immer ein Materialfehler ohne Materialfehler die eingerechnet wären wären die noch leicht höher spezifiziert.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

Klar kann das sein, aber mal ganz ehrlich es darf einfach nicht sein bei einer 700€+ Karte darf sowas unter normalen Umständen eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn sie stirbt -> Gewährleistung.
> 
> @JayR91
> 
> Es ist immer ein Materialfehler ohne Materialfehler die eingerechnet wären wären die noch leicht höher spezifiziert.


Ich meine ja damit das die VRMs bei ihm evtl schon ab Werk einen abbekommen haben und dadurch anfälliger waren.
Hätt ich mal gleich so schreiben sollen 
Ich glaub ich flash mein Bios wieder auf Standart bis der Wakü Block draußen ist, langsam krieg ich Angst


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

Aber mit der MSI solltest du doch keine Probleme mit den VRMs haben? Oder hast schon das H2O Bios geflashed?


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2015)

gibt es eigentlich ein Programm wo man die Temperatur der Spannungswandler auslesen kann bzw. andere Teile von der GPU?


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Aber mit der MSI solltest du doch keine Probleme mit den VRMs haben? Oder hast schon das H2O Bios geflashed?


Nein hab im Bios nur das Pt aufgemacht, aber ich warte lieber doch auf die Wakü


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Hatte unter Last so 105-108°C, aber gemessen aussen mit Temperaturfühler.
Ist ja innen hopps gegangen, kann gut sein dass es da noch wärmer war.
Mal gucken was ich mir hole.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein Programm wo man die Temperatur der Spannungswandler auslesen kann bzw. andere Teile von der GPU?



Nur wenn die Karte dafür Sensoren hat AFAIK. Die meisten haben wohl keine, da bleibt nur die Methode per IR-Thermometer o.ä. von Au?en zu messen.
JoM hat wahrscheinlich recht, wenn er Außen 105-108 misst dürften dadrunter noch ein paar grad dazu kommen.
Ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab, ob meine auch abraucht 

Edit: sollte ich sie vorsichtshalber ohne OC betreiben? meint ihr das gibt Probleme, wenn Sie hopps geht und die aufs OC aufmerksam werden? (weiß zwar nicht wie, wenn die Karte platt ist aber wer weiß)


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Regel die Lüfter etwas höher und gut.
> 
> 
> Was soll er mich da fragen? Herausfinden, welche SpaWas verbaut sind und Spezifikationen ergoogeln. Steht keine Nummer drauf?
> Wenn 125° max, war es ein Materialfehler oder zu hohes OC mit zu geringer Lüfterdrehzahl. Vielleicht steht auch die Luft im Gehäuse. Mehr Infos müssen her.


Wie die VRMs verrecken können wenn sie dafür ausgelegt sind!
Die Karten müssen auch schlechten Airflow abkönnen, sowas kann man wohl erwarten.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was soll er mich da fragen? Herausfinden, welche SpaWas verbaut sind und Spezifikationen ergoogeln. Steht keine Nummer drauf?
> Wenn 125° max, war es ein Materialfehler oder zu hohes OC mit zu geringer Lüfterdrehzahl. Vielleicht steht auch die Luft im Gehäuse. Mehr Infos müssen her.


Die lief @stock, vorne haben die ganze Zeit 2 Lüfter frische Luft drauf geblasen und hinten einer bzw oben zwei die warme Luft nach aussen befördert.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

108° beim zocken ist auch nicht ohne.
Muss mal messen wie warm die VRM auf meiner MSI werden, die High Asic Karten (meine hat 81,3%) werden eigentlich wärmer.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 108° beim zocken ist auch nicht ohne.
> Muss mal messen wie warm die VRM auf meiner MSI werden, die High Asic Karten (meine hat 81,3%) werden eigentlich wärmer.


Keine Angst, die bleiben unter 100°C MSI hat 2 Kühler unter den Hauptkühler verbaut, einer für VRAM und einer für VRMs. Diese sind dann über die Schrauben mit der Backplate verbunden und so verteilt sich die Wärme.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die bleiben unter 100°C MSI hat 2 Kühler unter den Hauptkühler verbaut, einer für VRAM und einer für VRMs. Diese sind dann über die Schrauben mit der Backplate verbunden und so verteilt sich die Wärme.


Nur dass das bei der Inno genauso gemacht ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Angst habe ich keine, sitzt ja schon ein Accelero drauf, dessen Lüfter mit 7V laufen.
Da hör ich immer noch nix und der Durchsatz der Lüfter ist nicht ohne. Es interessiert mich nur, muss mal morgen paar Messungen machen.

@JoM79

Nur hat MSI 

A. Mehr VRM verbaut
B. Der Kühler von der MSI hat weit mehr Fläche.

Edit: Gut, das mit mehr Fläche stimmt schon mal nicht, habe grad Fotos gesehen, der Kühler hat schon ordentlich Fläche. Scheint ein Materialfehler gewesen zu sein.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass das bei der Inno genauso gemacht ist.



Nur anscheinend schlecht umgesetzt, bei Toms kommen die VRMs der MSI auf max 93°C, bei der Inno auf 115°C und das ist nen ziemlich krasser Unterschied.
Im englischen Overclock Forum steht auf jeden Fall das sie die beste Umsetzung für VRM und Vram Kühlung haben, Hybrid Karten mal außen vor.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Die Lüfter der MSI drehen auch wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (11. August 2015)

Hab jetzt nochmal gesucht und nehme mal TH als Referenz:

Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G: Der perfekte Mix aus Leistung & Ruhe MSI ca 90°C Backplate
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose Zotac 87-97°C Gaming/Torture
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS Gigabyte (Silent Bios) 100°C
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - inno3D GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra: Groß, stark - und ziemlich leise Inno3d 115°C

Das ist schon ein Unterschied. Da würde ich mir nur bei der Inno Gedanken machen.

Edit: war mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der MSI drehen auch wesentlich schneller.



Müssen ja auch, der MSI ist ja ne ganze Ecke kleiner als das Inno Dickschiff.
Der Kühler von Inno hat ja fast Accelero Dimensionen.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wenn das so war, ist das mit großer Sicherheit ein Garantiefall. Unglücklich, aber was soll man machen.  Kommt auch bei anderen Herstellern gelegentlich vor. Daraus jetzt eine Regelmäßigkeit abzuleiten wie "Inno verbaut nur Schrottteile!" o.ä. wäre völlig verfrüht.
> 
> Ich kann nur wieder auf Tom's Hardware verweisen:
> 
> ...


Toms Test war vielleicht für einen Tag und kein Langzeit Test, aber das erfahren wir eh erst mit der Zeit. Hoffen das es Ausnahme war und fertig!
JoM79 hat doch oberflächlich beim Spielen gemessen und bis zu 108°C gehabt, wer weiß was da unter dann ist.


----------



## JayR91 (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hat er denn 24 Stunden am Stück gespielt?
> Nach einem Monat löst sich kein Elko auf, weil er innerhalb seiner Spezifikationen läuft. Das ist einfach Unfug.
> Materialfehler o.ä..


Wenn uns jemand mal endlich sagen könnte was für welche verbaut wurden


----------



## Mysterion (11. August 2015)

Ich find ja komisch, dass die Spawa Temps bei der X3 so ein Problem sind, die iChill Black Hybrid nicht anders aufgebaut ist, es da aber keine Probleme gibt..

Da sitzt ja praktisch nur ein kleiner Lüfter auf der Kühlrippe, im Gegensatz zur Belüftung der X3


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Kann ja nur ein Material Fehler sein.
Man siehe sich doch mal die EVGA Kühlung an, die haben eine einfache Metallplatte die über das ganze PCB geht, das kann auch nicht besser sein als die Inno Lösung.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Bei der EVGA ist über dem netten kleinen Bauteilchen garnichts drüber.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Die VRM sitzen ja rechts neben den großen silbernen (Spule), also unter der Platte.
Nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass die Lösung effektiver sein soll als die von Inno.

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ Review - Page 4

Das Teil wird auch ganz schön heiß


Edit: Wäre vielleicht mal was wenn wir eine Liste anlegen könnten, wo man gleich sieht welche Karte welche Temps erzeugt (GPU und VRM). Könnte ja noch hilfreich sein.


----------



## Mysterion (11. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kann ja nur ein Material Fehler sein.
> Man siehe sich doch mal die EVGA Kühlung an, die haben eine einfache Metallplatte die über das ganze PCB geht, das kann auch nicht besser sein als die Inno Lösung.



Denke auch.

Deshalb wurde es bei mir auch keine EVGA Hybrid, denn da bläst dann nur noch der Radiallüfter im leeren Kuststoffgehäuse Luft auf die Metallplatte. Das dieser, um überhaupt zu funktionieren, hoch drehen muss um überhaupt einen gewissen Luftdruck zu erzeugen, eine brauchbare Kühllösung für die Spannungswandler oder den Speicher darstellt, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Es muss schon echt schwer sein, ein Kühldesign abzuliefern, das halbwegs alle kritischen Komponenten kühlt. Kein Plan wie die das in der Vergangenheit hinbekommen haben. 

Ist aber auch nichts neues, dass einige Hersteller bei einem neuen Chip das Rad meinen neu erfinden zu müssen und dann totalen Mist bauen.

Es gibt auch aktuell einfach keine Karte, die nicht irgendeinen kleinen oder großen Nachteil hat.

Die MSI scheint bspw. gut durchdacht zu sein, zumindest von der Kühlung, nur hab' ich keinen Bock auf eine scheiss App, bei der ich jedes Mal den OC-Mode applizieren muss. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass nur deshalb der Afterburner permanent laufen muss.

ich bin hier echt für Tipps offen, denn meine Inno3D läuft nicht mehr, seit die Pumpe die Grätsche gemacht hat.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der EVGA ist über dem netten kleinen Bauteilchen garnichts drüber.



Doch hat über die Spannungswandler die Platte mir drüber! 
Die Bauteile die du auf dem Foto siehst sind nicht die Spannungswandler 
Die karte ist komplett bedeckt bis auf ein paar wenige Bauteile und die Spulen.

Da wo ich im Bild Rot markiert hab sind die Spannungswandler versteckt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Ich meinte ja auch das Teil, was bei mir kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch das Teil, was bei mir kaputt gegangen ist.



Deines scheint einen Spule zu sein was bei dir da kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch das Teil, was bei mir kaputt gegangen ist.



Das ist je kein VRM, die liegen ja rechts daneben,
Das Bauteil hat die Bezeichnung R33 und ist auf so ziemlich jeder Referenz Nvidia zu finden, die über 200W braucht. Dürfte wie MehlstaubtheCat schrieb eine Spule sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2015)

Das was schwarz ist ? Ja das ist ne Choke.
Alter Falter das ist ja echt verbrannt  - hab das Bild vorher nicht gesehen


----------



## MountyMAX (11. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hatte unter Last so 105-108°C, aber gemessen aussen mit Temperaturfühler.
> Ist ja innen hopps gegangen, kann gut sein dass es da noch wärmer war.
> Mal gucken was ich mir hole.



schau dir die palit super jetstream an  laut guru3D ist diese auch kaum wärmer als die MSI und wäre die "nächstleisere" gtx 980 ti nach deiner X3


----------



## Mysterion (11. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Mysterion
> 
> Und das BIOS der MSI zu modden, traust du dir nicht zu? Gibt doch viele Anleitungen. So schwer ist das nicht.



Ich traue mir so einiges zu, nur wie sieht's mit der Garantie aus?

Es kann auch nicht so schwer sein: Ich kaufe ein werksübertaktetes Modell und gut ist's. Ich will da nicht noch dran modden müssen, um ein stimmiges Paket zu bekommen, wir reden hier über min. 700 Euro!

Aus meiner Sicht liefert aktuell nur Palit etwas brauchbares aus, die Karte ist sehr leise, der Kühler bedeckt sämtliche kritische Hitzequellen und der Preis stimmt.

Vorausgesetzt man erwischt keine <70 % ASIC-Gurke...

Echtes 4K-Gaming ist aktuell eh noch nicht drin, denn dafür müssten die Karten auch aktuelle Spiele auf maximalen Details in der Auflösung mit 60 fps+ stemmen und das klappt hinten und vorne nicht.

Alte Spiele aufwerten okay, ansonsten war's das auch schon. Mit SLI läuft's dann von der Bildwiederholrate her teilweise flüssig, dafür sind die Frametimes für den Arsch.

Ich lasse mir das ganze Projekt nach den Erfahrungen mit mittlerweile einigen Karten nochmal gründlich durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

Ich finde die MSI ist nicht schlechter als die Palit.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> schau dir die palit super jetstream an  laut guru3D ist diese auch kaum wärmer als die MSI und wäre die "nächstleisere" gtx 980 ti nach deiner X3


Die hatte ich schon da, ging wieder zurück.

Glaube langsam, dass die Spule durch die VRMs aufgeheizt wurde und das zum frühzeitigen Tod geführt hat.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. August 2015)

Kleine Radnotiz: Ein Großteil der 980 Ti's befindet sich zwischen 60 und 70 %, 75 % und drüber ist nicht gerade die Regel - dafür sind mit moderaten Spannungsanpassungen mid-60er-Karten ohne Probleme auf 1470 - 1500 MHz zu bringen


----------



## Ralle@ (12. August 2015)

Ich habe sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia die Erfahrung gemacht dass die High Asic Karten (um die 80) sich etwas besser takten lassen, dafür aber auch wärmer werden.
Die 7950 Vapors damals gingen beide auf 1250 MHZ, mit entsprechender Kühlung (AiO von Arctic). Bei meinen beiden Titanen kann ich es nachstellen, die obere hat eine 83er Asic und lässt sich problemlos auf 1450 MHZ takten. Die untere hat eine 71er Asic und geht mit Stock Volt auf 1400, 1420 ist schon nicht mehr 100% stabil.
Bei der MSI Gaming genau das gleiche Bild, 81,3 Asic und boostet stock auf 1400 .
Da hat die 290er im HTPC ausgedient, Witcher 3 auf einem 55 Zoll macht schon spaß.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap und bei mir gehts los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wird aber sonst nicht mitgekühlt. Kurzschluß?


----------



## r0xa (12. August 2015)

Mal an die Leute mit der Inno3d iChill Black mit der AiO Kühlung... wie heiß wird eure Karte? Ich hatte meine ja zu Caseking geschickt, weil ich dachte das die Treiber abstürze mit der Karte zusammenhängen, was aber nicht der Fall war. (Sie lief mit 65°+ unter voller Last). Jetzt habe ich die Karte zurück und merke das sie in 1-2 Std GTA5 auf 85° hoch schießt (kann auch mehr sein, habe als ich die 85° sah, sofort beendet)


----------



## Ralle@ (12. August 2015)

85° bei der Kühlung ist schon sehr hoch.
Wie schnell dreht denn der Lüfter am Radiator?


Wegen der abgerauchten Inno.
Die X3 hat doch das Ref PCB, richtig? Könnte mir vorstellen dass einige Bauteile nicht für die zum Teil hohen Taktraten ausgelegt sind, nicht umsonst setzen Boardpartner auf eigene PCB mit besseren Chokes und VRM.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. August 2015)

Wenn du nicht gerade 35°C Zimmertemperatur hast ist 85°C doch schon ziemlich viel vorallem wenn es vorher 20°C weniger waren


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> das wird aber sonst nicht mitgekühlt. Kurzschluß?


Doch, wird mitgekühlt.

Deswegen glaube ich ja dass er durch den Kühlkörper zuviel Hitze durch die VRMs abbekommen hat.
Wenn ich aussen an der KArte schon fast 110°C habe, wer weiss wie warm die innen werden.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. August 2015)

Die Spulen liegen doch in der Regel frei oder irre ich mich?


----------



## SimRacer925 (12. August 2015)

Jemand mit Skylake und Windows 10 unterwegs? 
Bekomme BSODs wenn Afterburner läuft und nen Stresstest an ist. Noch jemand?


----------



## Lori78 (12. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute mit der Inno3d iChill Black mit der AiO Kühlung... wie heiß wird eure Karte? Ich hatte meine ja zu Caseking geschickt, weil ich dachte das die Treiber abstürze mit der Karte zusammenhängen, was aber nicht der Fall war. (Sie lief mit 65°+ unter voller Last). Jetzt habe ich die Karte zurück und merke das sie in 1-2 Std GTA5 auf 85° hoch schießt (kann auch mehr sein, habe als ich die 85° sah, sofort beendet)



Meine beiden Karten werden derzeit bei 29°C Raumtemperatur und BF4 um die 50+°C warm.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Die Spulen liegen doch in der Regel frei oder irre ich mich?


Bei EVGA ja, aber bei vielen wird komplett gekühlt.


----------



## Hübie (12. August 2015)

Das durchgebrannte Bauteil ist eine Induktivität mit 330 nH bzw. 0,33 µH. Problem hier ist, dass mit steigender Temperatur die Sättigung steigt und Widerstand sinkt. Kann also durchaus eine Ursache sein. Die haben eine Toleranz von 30%, was schon ziemlich grob ist, wenn man bedenkt wie granular die Regulierung / Steuerung ist. Das Referenzdesign von nVidia ist seit langer Zeit ein edge design. Man kalkuliert halt dass 2-4% kaputt gehen und alle anderen die Gewährleistungszeit überstehen 
Man kann das gerne mal googlen und wird sehen dass schon viele, viele Referenz-PCBs an genau dieser Schwäche gestorben sind. Oft wird der vorgeschaltete MOSFET mit in den Tod gerissen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Das durchgebrannte Bauteil ist eine Induktivität mit 330 nH bzw. 0,33 µH. Problem hier ist, dass mit steigender Temperatur die Sättigung steigt und Widerstand sinkt. Kann also durchaus eine Ursache sein. Die haben eine Tolerant von 30%, was schon ziemlich grob ist, wenn man bedenkt wie granular die Regulierung / Steuerung ist. Das Referenzdesign von nVidia ist seit langer Zeit ein edge design. Man kalkuliert halt dass 2-4% kaputt gehen und alle anderen die Gewährleistungszeit überstehen
> Man kann das gerne mal googlen und wird sehen dass schon viele, viele Referenz-PCBs an genau dieser Schwäche gestorben sind. Oft wird der vorgeschaltete MOSFET mit in den Tod gerissen.



Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Hübie (12. August 2015)

Wenn mir jemand mal die Bezeichnung des MOSFETs geben könnte würde ich da mal nachsehen was noch als Ursache in Frage kommen kann. Das sind die vier gleichen Bauteile mit unterschiedlichen Ausrichtung, rechts der beiden Spulen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Ich kann auf dem Bild leider nichts erkennen.


----------



## Hübie (12. August 2015)

Deshalb muss es ja jemand vor Ort machen


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Würde es ja tun, aber das Paket ist schon gepackt.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## Snowhack (12. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia die Erfahrung gemacht dass die High Asic Karten (um die 80) sich etwas besser takten lassen, dafür aber auch wärmer werden.
> Die 7950 Vapors damals gingen beide auf 1250 MHZ, mit entsprechender Kühlung (AiO von Arctic). Bei meinen beiden Titanen kann ich es nachstellen, die obere hat eine 83er Asic und lässt sich problemlos auf 1450 MHZ takten. Die untere hat eine 71er Asic und geht mit Stock Volt auf 1400, 1420 ist schon nicht mehr 100% stabil.
> Bei der MSI Gaming genau das gleiche Bild, 81,3 Asic und boostet stock auf 1400 .
> Da hat die 290er im HTPC ausgedient, Witcher 3 auf einem 55 Zoll macht schon spaß.




der ASIC hat nichts zu sagen (nach meiner Meinung) hab ich jetzt bei meinen 3x 980ti festgestellt und kann auch nicht wirklich als Richtwert genommen werden. 

erste Karte G1 74% ging bis 1545Mhz (Spulenfiepen)

EVGA SC+  76%  ging nur bis Max 1405 .  ( konnte kaum 1360Mhz stabiel halten )  OC Niete. 

dann wieder G1  mit 63% auf 1524Mhz / Perfekt. 

die letzte hab ich jetzt noch im Rechner. 

und läuft und läuft und läuft. 

Muss halt auch etwas glück dabei sein was die Karte kann.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2015)

Wollte gerade bestellen, aber Mindfactory hat mal eben mein Konto gesperrt.
Scheint wohl öfters vorzukommen.
Gut wollte die eh in Zukunft meiden.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2015)

Naja, ist halt der einzige Laden der die Karte hat.


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Hätte da mal eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist mit einem modifiziertem BIOS bei einer 980ti Recheneinheiten freizuschalten? Also wie z.B. bei einer Fury oder R9 290.


----------



## -H1N1- (13. August 2015)

Meine Austauschkarte (Inno3d Ichill Hybrid) kommt demnächst, jetzt wollte ich gerne die WLP wechseln. 

Hat jemand irgendwo schon mal was gelesen, ob das bei dem Hersteller durch die Garantie "geduldet" wird?


----------



## -H1N1- (13. August 2015)

oha, thx


----------



## HannesSolo (13. August 2015)

Hat die Palit geforce gtx 980ti Superjetstream eigentlich auch die Referenzplatine oder ein eigenes Layout?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2015)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Hat die Palit geforce gtx 980ti Superjetstream eigentlich auch die Referenzplatine oder ein eigenes Layout?



Referenz


----------



## Spreed (13. August 2015)

Gibt es eig. eine Möglichkeit die Kühler div. Karten zu tauschen?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (13. August 2015)

Meinst du untereinander? EVGA->Gigabyte? 
Bei Ref. Platinen sollte das theoretische gehen, bei Custom PCBs wohl eher nicht


----------



## Hübie (13. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt der einzige Laden der die Karte hat.



Welche darfs denn sein?

PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 980 Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## criss vaughn (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist mit einem modifiziertem BIOS bei einer 980ti Recheneinheiten freizuschalten? Also wie z.B. bei einer Fury oder R9 290.



Nope, afaik gibt es keine bekannte Methode. Auch sind die Chips reale Ti's, also teildefekt, da die erlesene Ausbeute nur in der Titan X verbaut wird


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Hmm, okay. Gut zu wissen


----------



## Ralle@ (13. August 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Nope, afaik gibt es keine bekannte Methode. Auch sind die Chips reale Ti's, also teildefekt, da die erlesene Ausbeute nur in der Titan X verbaut wird



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Klar, es gibt noch keine Methode um die Shader freizuschalten aber dass muss nicht heißen dass da wirklich nur teildefekte Chips verbaut werden. Die Nachfrage der 980 TI ist ja um einiges höher als die bei der Titan, da kommen sicher auch Vollwertige Chips zum Einsatz und Nvidia setzt den Lasercut an.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (13. August 2015)

spielt am Ende des Tages wahrscheinlich auch keine Rolle oder? Laser ist doch eh= Verbindung tot 
korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> spielt am Ende des Tages wahrscheinlich auch keine Rolle oder? Laser ist doch eh= Verbindung tot
> korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege



Eigentlich schon, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nVidia ihre Chips absichtlich "verstümmelt"


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nVidia ihre Chips absichtlich "verstümmelt"



Nvidia verstümmelt immer die eigenen Produkte um teurere zu pushen. Die setzen alleine schon aus Prinzip den Lasercut an.


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Nun ja...das nenn ich mal dreist


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Welche darfs denn sein?
> 
> PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 980 Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Die weise mit den 3 Lüftern die es nur bei Mindfactory momentan gibt.
Habe per Paypal Express bestellt und das ging komischerweise.
Steht aber im Shop immer 1 Stück verfügbar und bei mir Bestellstatus offen mit vorraussichtlicher Lieferung am 18.8.
Irgendwas läuft da aber mal ganz verkehrt.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nun ja...das nenn ich mal dreist



Weil?
Ist halt Angebot und Nachfrage.
Wenn die Nachfrage der 970 höher ist als die bei der 980, dann werden auch vollwertige Chips genommen und verbaut.

Warum sollte das bei der 980 TI anders sein.
AMD macht das auch nicht anders, nur setzen die bei den Fury non X keinen Lasercut ein, so spart man halt etwas Geld.


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Weil?


Du hast es eigentlich schon selber beantwortet:


Ralle@ schrieb:


> AMD macht das auch nicht anders, nur setzen die bei den Fury non X keinen Lasercut ein, so spart man halt etwas Geld.


AMD verwendet teildefekte Chips und beschneidet sie nicht künstlich, nVidia nimmt voll funktionsfähige GPUs und beschneidet sie. So habe ich das zumindest mal verstanden. 
Meine Meinung halt^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. August 2015)

Jeder Hersteller hat teil defekte Chips da ist keiner davor gefeit! 

Es kommt aber drauf an wie viel gute sind und wie viel wirklich "teil defekt" sind.

Sehr viele völlig intakte Titan X Chips werden wohl für die 980Ti "beschnitten" da der Markt der Titan X kleiner ist.

Wie gut die Produktion läuft das weiß nur AMD und Nvidia alles andere ist Spekulation  
Da spekuliere ich aber das beide in etwa die gleich "Yield" haben.


----------



## criss vaughn (13. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> Klar, es gibt noch keine Methode um die Shader freizuschalten aber dass muss nicht heißen dass da wirklich nur teildefekte Chips verbaut werden. Die Nachfrage der 980 TI ist ja um einiges höher als die bei der Titan, da kommen sicher auch Vollwertige Chips zum Einsatz und Nvidia setzt den Lasercut an.



Ja ok, manueller Lasercut ist business - true. Aber es ist keine SW/BIOS-Beschränkung wie bei den ersten 290(X)/Fury's, sondern sie sind physisch defekt  Entweder von vornherein oder gelasert ..


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal, ich werde mir trotzdem eine 980ti holen. Wäre halt nice gewesen, aber was solls


----------



## Vodkaice87 (13. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die weise mit den 3 Lüftern die es nur bei Mindfactory momentan gibt.
> Habe per Paypal Express bestellt und das ging komischerweise.
> Steht aber im Shop immer 1 Stück verfügbar und bei mir Bestellstatus offen mit vorraussichtlicher Lieferung am 18.8.
> Irgendwas läuft da aber mal ganz verkehrt.



DIe HOF? Bitte Erfahrungsbericht, bin sehr interessiert, immernoch.
Wenn sie gut ist, würde ich wohl umsteigen und die inno verkaufen. Habe allerdings geht auf der HOF gehen ohne BIOS flash nur +50mv 

Edit: und im overclock.net erzählt man sie wird sehr heiß und laut


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> DIe HOF? Bitte Erfahrungsbericht, bin sehr interessiert, immernoch.
> Wenn sie gut ist, würde ich wohl umsteigen und die inno verkaufen. Habe allerdings geht auf der HOF gehen ohne BIOS flash nur +50mv
> 
> Edit: und im overclock.net erzählt man sie wird sehr heiß und laut



Im Moment bezweifle ich, dass sie überhaupt ankommt.


----------



## Mysterion (13. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal, ich werde mir trotzdem eine 980ti holen. Wäre halt nice gewesen, aber was solls



Schon ein Kandidat in der engeren Auswahl?

Kleines bissel Off-Topic, meine Ersatzkarte performt gar nicht schlecht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 mV drauf und der Takt läuft stabil (Unigine Valley). Dank des 3-Slot-Kühlers bleibt die Karte bei 60°C, Drehzahla 1350 - 1500 U/Min.

Das reicht für Diablo III auf 1440p und Borderlands Pre-Sequel auf 1200p mit FXAA und PhysX auf High, alle anderen Details auf max.


----------



## fabsie (14. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich wollte die spannung der Karte über Afterburner bzw. precision erhöhen. Doch selbst wenn ich diese  auf +87 Volt einstelle, tut sich da nichts. Muss ich noch irgendetwas anderes in Precision einstellen oder ist das ein Auslesefehler?


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Schon ein Kandidat in der engeren Auswahl?


Jup, die Hall Of Fame


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Jup, die Hall Of Fame


Bei Mindfactory ist noch eine da.
Habe zwar gestern bestellt, mit Express und allem, aber sie soll trotzdem erst Dienstag in den Versand gehen
Werde heute stornieren und mir ne andere holen.


----------



## Spreed (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory ist noch eine da.
> Habe zwar gestern bestellt, mit Express und allem, aber sie soll trotzdem erst Dienstag in den Versand gehen
> Werde heute stornieren und mir ne andere holen.



AMP! Extreme  ?


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

HOF.
Mindfactory ist bei mir als Shop jedenfalls draussen.
Da bezahlt ich woanders lieber mehr, krieg dafür meine Ware auch rechtzeitig und habe keine Probleme wenn ich mal was zurückschicke.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. August 2015)

Igrentwie schade das sich kaum jemand die Gainward bestellt hat, darüber hört man hier so gut wie nix


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Die Phoenix GS soll ja laut PCGH relativ leise sein.
Schlecht ist die nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Spreed (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> HOF.
> Mindfactory ist bei mir als Shop jedenfalls draussen.
> Da bezahlt ich woanders lieber mehr, krieg dafür meine Ware auch rechtzeitig und habe keine Probleme wenn ich mal was zurückschicke.



Ich meinte welche du dir jetzt zulegen möchtest


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Achso, bin noch nicht richtig wach.
Die Amp Extreme hatte ich schon, war mir zu laut und das Lüfterverhalten war teils sonderbar.
Schwanke im Moment zwischen der G1 und der MSI Gaming. 
Die MSI ist halt ne Stück leiser.
Auf jeden Fall aber ne Karte mit Custom PCB.


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory ist noch eine da.


Bei MF bestell ich nie wieder 

Ich importiere die Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich aus UK, macht weniger Probleme als MF.


----------



## enta (14. August 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Igrentwie schade das sich kaum jemand die Gainward bestellt hat, darüber hört man hier so gut wie nix



Ich hab eine Gainward bestellt, wird übers we eingebunden und getestet.


----------



## Spreed (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Achso, bin noch nicht richtig wach.
> Die Amp Extreme hatte ich schon, war mir zu laut und das Lüfterverhalten war teils sonderbar.
> Schwanke im Moment zwischen der G1 und der MSI Gaming.
> Die MSI ist halt ne Stück leiser.
> Auf jeden Fall aber ne Karte mit Custom PCB.



Kann die Palit empfehlen! Bis auf das leicht begrenzte Powerlimit eine super Karte 

Hat schon jmd probiert die Palit zu flashen?

Mit welchem Programm kann ich denn den ASIC Wert der Grafikkarte auslesen?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (14. August 2015)

Den Asic per rechtsklick aufs GPU-Z fenster->show ASIC quality.
@JoM Ich würde die G1 nehmen  
Btw kann es sei, dass Caseking die HOF aus dem Program genommen hat? eigentlich egal, weil die da mal eben 850€ gekostet hat aber trotzdem interessant 

Edit: ok doch noch bei caseking da, allerdings nicht lagern und 824€ für die Karte ist ganz schön heftig...


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Die hatte ich auch und das Lüfterverhalten im Idle war furchtbar sprang immer von 0 auf 1000 1/min.
Ausserdem hat sie ein Referenz PCB und das will ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Spreed (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch und das Lüfterverhalten im Idle war furchtbar sprang immer von 0 auf 1000 1/min.
> Ausserdem hat sie ein Referenz PCB und das will ich nicht mehr.



Gegen das Referenzt PCB kann ich nicht argumentieren, aber das Lüfterverhalten macht bei mir keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Blackout27 (14. August 2015)

@JoM79 

Wie wäre es mit einer EVGA im Referenz und dazu eine Wasserkühlung?  Kannst ja vorher testen ob sie Spulenfiepen oder sonstige Ausreißer hat bevor umgebaut wird.

Eine Komplettwakü für alle Komponenten ist zwar einmalig etwas teuerer aber dafür hast du dann wirklich max Leistung bei minimaler Lautstärke 

Edit: Okay da du kein Referenz möchtest hat sich das ja erledigt. Verstehe aber nicht warum meine 980ti schafft mit mehr Spannung auch 1,5Ghz und alles was drüber ist kann eh kaum ein Lukü ordentlich und leise abführen....


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Wie wäre es mit einer EVGA im Referenz und dazu eine Wasserkühlung?  Kannst ja vorher testen ob sie Spulenfiepen oder sonstige Ausreißer hat bevor umgebaut wird.
> Eine Komplettwakü für alle Komponenten ist zwar einmalig etwas teuerer aber dafür hast du dann wirklich max Leistung bei minimaler Lautstärke


Ich zitiere mich mal selber.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat sie ein Referenz PCB und das will ich nicht mehr.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall aber ne Karte mit Custom PCB.



Auf Wasserkühlung habe ich keine Lust mehr, dazu wechsel ich zu oft die Hardware.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2015)

Ich kann gegen die MSI nicht negatives sagen, außer dass bei 36° Raumtemperatur die Reserven vom Kühler erschöpft sind.
Ansonsten ist die Karte sehr gut.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Ich glaube ich werde einfach ne Münze.
Eigentlich spricht alles für die MSI, aber die Erfahrungen mancher User hier, lassen mich zögern.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2015)

Welche Erfahrungen denn?


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Hohe Temperaturen trotz 100% Lüftergeschindigkeit.
Dann noch das Gerücht, dass die teilweise mit einem Wärmeleitpad bestückt ist.


----------



## r0xa (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hohe Temperaturen trotz 100% Lüftergeschindigkeit.
> Dann noch das Gerücht, dass die teilweise mit einem Wärmeleitpad bestückt ist.



greif zur g1 oder inno black


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> greif zur g1 oder inno black


Begündung?
Die Inno hat ausserdem nen Referenzplatine und ich will mich nicht schon wieder selbst zitieren.


----------



## PiratePerfection (14. August 2015)

G1 soll doch am besten zu übertakten sein oder? Nach allem was man hier so liest.

Die MSI hat ***angeblich*** Qualitätsunterschiede laut "manchen" Usern


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Übertakten ist mir egal, die soll stock schnell sein.


----------



## r0xa (14. August 2015)

Ja die G1 soll wohl ziemlich gute Leistung bringen bis zur 1500 Mhz Marke und weiter. Sie soll wohl relativ laut sein, aber wenn mann das neue BIOS  drauf haut sind die Lüfter wohl besser geregelt (aber auch weniger PT).


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2015)

Meine MSI boostet Stock auf 1415 MHZ rauf, was schon sehr hoch ist.
Ich kann wirklich nichts negatives finden, die Karte hat einen extra Kühler für die VRM der auch noch viel Fläche hat, die RAM werden mit einen extra Kühler mitgekühlt, die Backplatte hat Löcher damit die Abwärme abziehen kann. Die Karte ist halt nicht für das letzte Quäntchen OC gedacht, sondern eher für einen leisen Betrieb.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (14. August 2015)

Also mal ganz ehrlich "schnell" sind sie doch alle, die paar mhz merkst du eh nicht 
Ich würde es so machen: Leise-> wahrscheinlich eher MSI, OC->G1 ohne silent bios


----------



## DummBazz (14. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich "schnell" sind sie doch alle, die paar mhz merkst du eh nicht
> Ich würde es so machen: Leise-> wahrscheinlich eher MSI, OC->G1 ohne silent bios


ich komme mit dem silent bios stockvolt auf 1480mhz,wie auch mit dem erstens bios


----------



## Vodkaice87 (14. August 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe sie ja selber nicht. Allerdings wird das silent Bios wohl auch erst beim OC limitieren.


----------



## DummBazz (14. August 2015)

ich hab mal editiert.meine natürlich *1480
*wenn ich 50mv drauf packe,komme ich auf ca 1520-40. 
aber für jom79 ist die karte nix,der hört doch flöhe husten.so silent is dann doch nicht.
momentan ist mein powertarget 80-90%,ist schön leise bei dem wetter.


----------



## CL90 (14. August 2015)

Gabs viel negatives zur Strix? EKWB hat vor kurzem dazu einen Waterblock rausgebracht.
Glaube das ist der erste WB für ne Custom 980Ti.
Die AC2+ hat ja noch den von der 780ti der passt.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2015)

DummBazz schrieb:


> aber für jom79 ist die karte nix,der hört doch flöhe husten.so silent is dann doch nicht.
> momentan ist mein powertarget 80-90%,ist schön leise bei dem wetter.



Ich bin da nicht anders.
Meine Rechner müssen im Idle und unter Last nicht hörbar sein, dass kann zwar teuer werden aber mir ist es das wert.
Und ich hatte noch keine Karte die meine Bedürfnisse decken kann, die 980 TI kommt da schon ganz gut hin, aber ist noch nicht leise genug.
Jetzt dank Accelero ist der Rechner auch unter Last nicht hörbar, so muss dass.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. August 2015)

Falscher Post


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2015)

Klopf, Klopf, darf ich eintreten?
Ich gehöre seit heute auch zum Verein der GTX980ti - User.

Ihr mögt mich für verückt erklären, aber ich bin von einer GTX980 Reference nach fast einem Jahr auf eine EVGA GTX980ti SC+ umgestiegen.
Und was soll ich sagen, ich bin von dem Teil begeistert.

Bin grade meine Benchmarks am abarbeiten und dabei hat der Treiber (Windows 7 hatte den Releasetreiber installiert) einen Schrecken versetzt.
Beim Abarbeiten des 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra ist der Treiber schon nach kurzer Zeit abgestürzt. Erst ein runtertakten der Core Clock um 20 MHz hat den Test anstandslos durchlaufen lassen. Beim Einstellen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ja die Treiberversion 353.06 installiert war. 
Meine GTX980 hatte ich aber vorher schon mit Version 353.38 gebencht.
Also kurzerhand den neusten Treiber (353.60) geladen und es nochmal mit den Werkseinstellungen versucht. Dieses mal lief er anstandslos durch.

Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr von der Karte begeistert:

Witcher 3 alles auf Ultra inklusive Hairworks in 1080p läuft flüssig mit 55-80 FPS. Der Boost von 1316 geht dabei max auf 1304 runter.

Asic laut GPU-Z = 77,5%

Zum Thema Spulenfiepen:
Es wird in einem ruhigen Raum ab 500 FPS aufwärts leicht wahrnehmbar, würde aber von jedem Gamesound übertönt.
Erst jenseits der 1.500 FPS wird es so stark wahrnehmbar, dass es auch nicht mehr übertönt werden kann.
Daher sehe ich hier keinen Grund sie zurückzuschicken.

Warum habe ich das gute Stück gekauft? 
Entgegen meiner sonstigen Geflogenheiten hat mich die GTX980ti irgendwie gereizt und da habe ich kurzentschlossen gestern bestellt.
Die EVGA habe ich aufgrund meines Gehäuses gewählt. Eine MSI wäre mit den Seitenlüfter in Konflikt geraten.

Was passiert nun mit der GTX980?
Nun im Oktober will ich zusammen mit meine Neffen seinen Rechner von Grund auf neu aufbauen. Ich hatte vorgesehen ihm meine ausgemusterte MSI GTX680 4GB Twin Frozr zu überlassen.
Jetzt darf er sich über eine GTX980 freuen und die GTX680 wandert in meinen Oldie-PC.

Zu Weihnachten wird bei mir dann noch ein 2560x1440p Monitor fällig. Wahrscheinlich mit GSync, da ich jetzt wohl eine Weile bei der GTX980ti bleiben werde und bei Pascal auf den Vollausbau warten werde, so lange es auch dauern mag.


----------



## chischko (14. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Klopf, Klopf, darf ich eintreten?
> ...
> Ihr mögt mich für verückt erklären, aber ich bin von einer GTX980 Reference nach fast einem Jahr auf eine EVGA GTX980ti SC+ umgestiegen.
> Und was soll ich sagen, ich bin von dem Teil begeistert.



Nur herein! 

Ich kann das nachempfinden!^^.... Bin von der Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edt. auf die 980ti umgestiegen und bereue es keineswegs, auch wenn es nen kleines Loch ins Portemonnaie gerissen hat aber ich bin die 980 hier noch ganz gut los geworden und deshalb war es zu verkraften.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2015)

Och das Loch im Portemaonaie ist nicht so riesig ... für solche Zwecke habe ich meine Kriegskasse. 
Und da Skylark eher enttäuschend ist (was die Mehrleistung angeht), wurde das CPU/MainBoard/Rambudget eben in die GTX980ti investiert.

Hatte auch erst überlegt mir ein anderes Gehäuse zuzulegen, da die Reference GTX980 doch schon ziemlich deutlich zu hören war, wenn sie mal gefordert war.
Die EVGA hebt sich unter Volllast kaum von meinen anderen Lüftern ab (auf 7V gedrosselte Noctua 14 FLX).
Und die Temperatur in meinem Gehäuse ist um 1-2 Grad gestiegen, da ja jetzt kein Radiallüfter die heiße Luft nach draußen befördert.

Der CPU mit kühlen 54 °C (nach durchlauf des Heaven Benchmarks am heißesten Kern) zeigt sich davon gänzlich unbeeindruckt. Sandy Bridge sei Dank. Ich kühle das Teil (i7-2600) mit einem Noctua DH-9L. 

Auch die EVGA bleibt immer brav unter 80°C und hält dabei stabil ihren Boost von 1304-1316 MHz.

Ich bin von dem Teil grenzenlos begeistert.

Beim Benchen habe ich festgestellt, dass der Hitman Absolution Benchmark wohl einen FPS-Cap hat. Egal ob  2, 4 oder 8 MSAA, ich lande immer auf den ungefähr gleichen AVG-Wert von rund 73 FPS (8xMSAA) bis max 80 (2+4x MSAA) bei 2+4 MSAA langweilen sich aber sowohl CPU wie auch GPU. Erst bei MSAA ist die GPU teilweise ganz ausgelastet während die CPU bei 70% rumdümpelt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Habe jetzt schlussendlich die MSI Gaming bestellt, leise unter Last ist mir dann doch am wichtigsten.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2015)

Wirst es nicht bereuen, die Karte ist schon richtig gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ihr mögt mich für verückt erklären, aber ich bin von einer GTX980 Reference nach fast einem Jahr auf eine EVGA GTX980ti SC+ umgestiegen.
> Und was soll ich sagen, ich bin von dem Teil begeistert.



Ich hatte mich ebenfalls für EVGA SC+ entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Mysterion (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schlussendlich die MSI Gaming bestellt, leise unter Last ist mir dann doch am wichtigsten.



Ich tendiere aktuell auch zu der Karte, besonders aufgrund der Ausrichtung der Kühllamellen, die die Luft nicht nutzlos Richtung Gehäusewand und Mainboard blasen.

Bei der MSI findet tatsächlich ein Teil der warmen Luft den Weg über die Blende aus dem Gehäuse hinaus.

Mich würde aber noch die Lightning-Edition interessieren.


----------



## JayR91 (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schlussendlich die MSI Gaming bestellt, leise unter Last ist mir dann doch am wichtigsten.


Schöne Wahl, hoffentlich kriegst du ne vernünftige und bitte dann Erfahrung posten


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schlussendlich die MSI Gaming bestellt, leise unter Last ist mir dann doch am wichtigsten.



Warum dann die MSI wenn die Palit schon zu laut war ?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (14. August 2015)

Btw wo war deine Inno eigentlich her @ JoM und kommt die MSI schon als Austausch oder wie läuft das? ich weiß bisschen OT aber interessiert mich doch, falls meine auch einen Abgang macht


----------



## MuhOo (14. August 2015)

Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase Schon wer gelesen? Bestätigt meine Erfahrungen mit den MSI Karten, bisher waren die leider eher enttäuschend...
Sobald es warm wird wird die Karte zu warm/laut außerdem war meine schlecht produziert wodurch der Chip zu etwas mehr als der Hälfte nur Wärmeleitpaste abbekommen hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. August 2015)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase Schon wer gelesen? Bestätigt meine Erfahrungen mit den MSI Karten, bisher waren die leider eher enttäuschend...
> Sobald es warm wird wird die Karte zu warm/laut außerdem war meine schlecht produziert wodurch der Chip zu etwas mehr als der Hälfte nur Wärmeleitpaste abbekommen hat.



Bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung, dass die Palit und Zotac top karten sind. Und das die Strix für eine dual slot karte durchaus gut abgeht und gerade im hinblick auf Takt leicht besser als die EVGA ist. (Wobei ich dann doch wegen dem Support und der geilen Garantie die EVGA nehmen würde)
Eigentlich keine Überraschungen. Zumindest nicht für mich spiegelt mein Weltbild 1A wider


----------



## Blackout27 (14. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Warum dann die MSI wenn die Palit schon zu laut war ?



Dachte ich auch gerade. Die MSi boostet laut PCGH Test mit 1228+ und wird 2,2 Sone laut. Die Palit Boostet mit 1266+ und wird nur 1,3 Sone laut.

JoM79  ist ja die Lautstärke und der Takt wichtig von Haus aus und da ist die Palit nunmal wesentlich leiser, schneller und Kühler als die MSI. Glaube kaum das du da mit der MSI glücklich wirst.

Hol dir doch die Asus die boostet mit 1367+ was echt eine Hausnummer ist. Dabei wird sie aber 3,3 Sone laut. Da Sie ein custom  PCB hat und du darauf wert legst hol dir dazu ein guten LuKü und leise Lüfter damit hast du dann wirklich die ultimative 980ti und sollte alle deine Kriterien erfüllen


----------



## JayR91 (14. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch gerade. Die MSi boostet laut PCGH Test mit 1228+ und wird 2,2 Sone laut. Die Palit Boostet mit 1266+ und wird nur 1,3 Sone laut.
> 
> JoM79  ist ja die Lautstärke und der Takt wichtig von Haus aus und da ist die Palit nunmal wesentlich leiser, schneller und Kühler als die MSI. Glaube kaum das du da mit der MSI glücklich wirst.
> 
> Hol dir doch die Asus die boostet mit 1367+ was echt eine Hausnummer ist. Dabei wird sie aber 3,3 Sone laut. Da Sie ein custom  PCB hat und du darauf wert legst hol dir dazu ein guten LuKü und leise Lüfter damit hast du dann wirklich die ultimative 980ti und sollte alle deine Kriterien erfüllen


Keine MSI boostet Stock unter 1270Mhz, da das der versprochene Wert ist und alle die ich bis jetzt in Foren gesehen hab boosten Stock über 1300Mhz (meine 1341Mhz)
Und im geposteten Test boostet sie Stock sogar auf 1405Mhz


----------



## Blackout27 (14. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Keine MSI boostet Stock unter 1270Mhz, da das der versprochene Wert ist und alle die ich bis jetzt in Foren gesehen hab boosten Stock über 1300Mhz (meine 1341Mhz)



Scheint im PCGH Test aber so zu sein darum auch das + dahinter. Alle Karten wurden ja unter den gleichen Verhältnissen getestet (meine Palit ist auch immer schneller als die 1266Mhz und ich hab nicht mal die Super Jetstream Version). Aber bei gleichen Bedingungen ist die MSI  langsamer als die Palit und die Asus ist von Haus aus ganz weit vorne. JoM79 meinte ja das ihm OC egal ist und die Karte von Haus aus schnell rechnen soll und da ist die Asus Platz 1. Darauf bezieht sich mein Post.


----------



## JayR91 (14. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Scheint im PCGH Test aber so zu sein darum auch das + dahinter. Alle Karten wurden ja unter den gleichen Verhältnissen getestet (meine Palit ist auch immer schneller als die 1266Mhz und ich hab nicht mal die Super Jetstream Version). Aber bei gleichen Bedingungen ist die MSI  langsamer als die Palit und die Asus ist von Haus aus ganz weit vorne. JoM79 meinte ja das ihm OC egal ist und die Karte von Haus aus schnell rechnen soll und da ist die Asus Platz 1. Darauf bezieht sich mein Post.


Naja Platz 1 ist die Karte mit den besten Asic, da es alles der gleiche Chip ist und da ist es einfach Zufall welcher Hersteller bei den Tests von Haus aus am höchsten boostet!
Einzige Manko ist der unterdimensionierte Kühler


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2015)

Die Inno war von Caseking und die MSI habe ich bei Alternate bestellt.
Ich hoffe die ist morgen da.

Die Palit war nicht unbedingt zu laut, nur ist der Lüfter im idle immer von 0 auf 1000 1/min hin und her gesprungen.
Die MSI hat ja unter Last 2 sone und das hatte meine EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 auch.
Zudem wollte ich kein Referenz PCB mehr.

Habe auch schon Tests gesehen, bei denen die Inno lauter war als ne EVGA SC ACX, was aber nicht so ist.

Bei der Strix liegen nicht alle Heatpipes, dass ist sinnlos irgendwie dann soviele zu verbauen.
Und mit schnell meinte ich so 1300Mhz Boost.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Inno war von Caseking und die MSI habe ich bei Alternate bestellt.
> Ich hoffe die ist morgen da.



Was die Lieferung angeht ist Alternate immer recht flott, solange die Karte verfügbar ist. 
Habe ich heute am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Eigentlich habe ich gestern extra mit der Bestellung auf nach 18:00 Uhr gewartet, damit sie am Samstag geliefert wird ... Nun nachdem ich den Sendungsstatus überprüft habe, habe ich mir spontan heute einen halben Tag frei genommen 

Was meine Karte angeht, war ich auf ein Referenzlayout angewiesen. 
Die MSI, Palit und Zotac hätten Probleme mit der Höhe gemacht (Lüfter in der Seite) und der Rest hätte Längenprobleme gehabt (Festplattenkäfig).


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

Neuer Test!
Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Irgendwie messen die andere Lautstärken als PCGH.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. August 2015)

@JoM79 
Ich hätte nicht so viel Hoffnung was das an und aus der Lüfter angeht. An einem 144hz Monitor (löst das bei der palit aus) scheint zumindest bei mir jede Karte mit Zero Fan Schrott das bei irgend einer Zimmer temp zu machen 
Mit 120hz wird da die Karte garnicht erst so heiß...


----------



## chischko (15. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie messen die andere Lautstärken als PCGH.


Kommt immer ganz auf die Messemethodik drauf an... Semifreifeldraum? Freifeldraum? Wie wird gemessen? Sind die Mikros kalibriert? Wie ist der Abstand? Welche Mikros werden verwendet? Wie wird gemessen (Einheit)... dB? dB(A)? dB(B)?Sone (Und wie werden diese bewertet?) etc.? 

Du siehtst das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Fragenkatalog, den man hier anbringen könnte.... Da wundern unterschiedliche Messergebnisse wenn das Umfeld nicht vergleichbar ist etc.


----------



## symerac (15. August 2015)

Welche 980Ti geht denn OC Mäßig aktuell am besten? Wäre gut wenn die Garantie bei kühlerabbau noch bleibt und es bereits einen Wasserkühler für gibt :s 

Die Classified ist überall ausverkauft und die Kingpin so oder so noch schneller weg..


----------



## Blackout27 (15. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Ich hätte nicht so viel Hoffnung was das an und aus der Lüfter angeht. An einem 144hz Monitor (löst das bei der palit aus) scheint zumindest bei mir jede Karte mit Zero Fan Schrott das bei irgend einer Zimmer temp zu machen
> Mit 120hz wird da die Karte garnicht erst so heiß...



Kann ich so bestätigen mit meiner Palit und mein Asus Swift. Bei 120 Herz würden die Lüfter aus bleiben, bei 144 Herz gehen sie immer an aus an aber meine laufen eh im idle da ich wie vor ein paar Seiten schon geschrieben habe vom Zero Modus nichts halte.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende

@JoM79 hoffe die MSI kommt heute an und du bist zufrieden mit der Karte


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2015)

Bei 144 HZ taktet die Karte auch nicht mehr runter.
Aber auch ich halte von dem Zero Fan Mode nichts, dann lieber die Lüfter langsam drehen lassen und gut ist. Aber fängt ein Hersteller damit an, machen es die anderen nach (auch verständlich denn es geht um Geld).


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Mein Asus läuft "nur" mit 120Hz, trotzdem war es bei der Palit so.
Im idle lafen meine Lüfter auch nicht wirklich schnell und da komme ich schnell mal an die 60°C.
War bei der Inno genauso, aber die Lüfter drehen wesentlich sanfter an.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2015)

Ah, hast die MSI schon?


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Nein, seit 7.45Uhr im Zustellfahrzeug.
Das Schöne ist, ich brauch bei Alternate nicht mit Express bestellen, da die nicht mal 70km von mir entfernt sind.
Da ist meistens so 4 Stunden nach Bestellung im Frachtzentrum bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## defPlaya (15. August 2015)

Boar wenn Alternate 70km von mir entfernt wäre... ein Shoppingtraum


----------



## bonbon2k (15. August 2015)

Auf Computerbase ist gestern ein Test zur MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G (und diversen anderen Karten) erschienen, welcher meine Erfahrungen mit dem MSI-Kühler bestätigt:

_*Fazit Computerbase.de:*_
_Etwas enttäuschend fällt das Abschneiden der *MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G* aus. Vorrangig liegt dies am unterdimensionierten Kühlsystem, das sich bei sommerlichen Außentemperaturen schnell überfordert zeigt – daraus folgen eine störende Lautstärke sowie hohe Temperaturen und einbrechende Boost-Taktraten.

_73° bei 68% Lüfter im PCGH-Test kann ich bis heute nicht ganz nachvollziehen 

Meine, im nicht gerade kleinen Gehäuse, geht auf 82° und 90% Lüfter hoch. Klar ist es Sommer, aber auch da sollte der Kühler doch etwas besser funktionieren. WLP-Wechsel hat übrigens nichts gebracht.

Immerhin hat sie kein hörbares Spulenfiepen und der Boost sinkt zwar bei den hohen Temperaturen, bleibt aber noch bei guten  1341Mhz. An ein übertakten ist jedenfalls nicht zu denken - und ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Boar wenn Alternate 70km von mir entfernt wäre... ein Shoppingtraum


Ja, ist sehr angenehm.
Wenn es eilig ist, fahre ich schnell mal hin.
Aber Computeruniverse ist sogar nur 40km entfernt


----------



## Reap (15. August 2015)

Warst du zufällig beim Tag der offenen Tür von Alternate vergangenes Wochenende? Bin dank 8km Entfernung (Nachbarort) häufiger da!


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Ne, leider nicht.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (15. August 2015)

Das will ich auch, wie geil ist das denn  ich warte immer ewig und dann hat der DHL Mann meistens keinen Bock und behauptet einfach es wäre keiner da gewesen 
Bin gespannt wie sich deine MSI schlägt.
@symerac ist Zufall, wie gut die Karte geht  wenn du max OC und Kühlerumbau willst, würde ich aber sehen, ob man nicht wartet, bis die Classy wieder verfügbar ist


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

So, mal ne Viertelstunde gezockt.
Karte geht bis 81°C bei 84% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und nem Boost von 1240MHz.
Raumtemperatur sind 26°C und die beiden 120mm Noctua Lüfter blasen die ganze Zeit mit 1000 1/min auf die Karte.
Laut ist sie dabei nicht unbedingt, aber Reserven hat dabei nicht mehr.
Werde eventuell nochmal gucken, ob ein Wärmeleitpad auf der GPU liegt oder ob es ganz normal WLP ist.
Aber im grossen und ganzen ist der Kühler nicht wirklich geeignet um eine 980ti im Zaum zu halten.

Edit:
Der Tempsensor bei den VRMs hat ca 80°C angezeigt.

Edit2:
Kühler abschrauben ist nicht, da ein Aufkleber auf einer Schraube ist.


----------



## dsdenni (15. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Neuer Test!
> Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase


Warum zieht die Palit so viel mehr? :o


----------



## bonbon2k (15. August 2015)

@JoM79Hab im Web noch keine MSI-Karte mit Wärmeleitpad gesehen, das war glaube ich mal eine Falschaussage eines MSI Forenmoderators. Ich hab bei meiner trotz des Aufklebers auf der Schraube die WLP gewechselt, hat aber nur 1° gebracht, das kann man sich also schenken


----------



## Hübie (15. August 2015)

Ich mach mal dreist copy&paste aus dem HWL, da der Inhalt relevant ist, falls es noch unentschlossene Käufer geben sollte.

Auch hier noch mal meine erste Rückmeldung bezüglich der Karte:


1392 MHz Boost. Bei 1418 startet dieser. ASIC liegt bei 77,4 was gutes Mittelmaß ist. Nach 20 Minuten Faceworks (damalige Titan-Classic-Demo) geht die Karte auf 80°C und 94% PT. Ein 20-minütiger Test mit The Witcher 3 @4k im Buckelsumpf zeigt exakt die gleichen Werte: 1392 MHz, 1155 mV, 49% Lüfterdrehzahl und 95-99% PT.




So zunächst mal ein paar Impressionen. Ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nie eine so extrem saubere Lötarbeit gesehen habe. Auch ein (bestücktes) PCB ohne Flussmittel kam mir noch nie unter die Finger. Die Kühlerhaptik ist ebenfalls auf sehr hohem Niveau. Mein Gehäuse steht quer zur Sitzrichtung unterm Tisch. Durch die Lücke zwischen Wand und Tisch kommt halt der Schall hoch. Wenn ich da zu mache höre ich nix. Bisher vernehme ich die unter Last mit einem angenehmen, minimalen Rauschen. Bin glücklich  :bigok:


Hier ein paar Bilder (Schnellschuß mit Automatik, also nicht nörgeln ):


Habe jetzt etwas BF4 gezockt und das rennt so smooth dass man kein Mantle mehr braucht. Bin begeistert. Vor allem da ich ja SLi/CFX-geplagte Person bin. Ich teste morgen oder so noch Evolve, Dying Light und Titanfall.


 Das Kühlkonzept hat langsam seine Grenze erreicht. Abgesehen vom Referenz-PCB wäre die Palit Jetstream in Hinblick auf Geräuschemission wohl die bessere Wahl für uns beide gewesen. Man kann wohl nicht alles haben 

Edit: Übrigens totaler Mist dass PCGH immer noch keine externen Thumbnails darstellen lässt  MAN IST DAS DÄMLICH HIER!!!!! DANN GIBT ES HALT KEINE BILDER IN DIESEM FORUM.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Habe jetzt mal Mindfactory angeschrieben, ob sie gedenken mir meine HOF vielleicht doch mal zu zuschicken.
Die MSI geht definitiv zurück, wenn ich wieder über 30°C hier habe, dann wird die vollkommen überfordert sein.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, mal ne Viertelstunde gezockt.
> Karte geht bis 81°C bei 84% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und nem Boost von 1240MHz.
> Raumtemperatur sind 26°C und die beiden 120mm Noctua Lüfter blasen die ganze Zeit mit 1000 1/min auf die Karte.
> Laut ist sie dabei nicht unbedingt, aber Reserven hat dabei nicht mehr.
> ...



Hi!

Ich habe dieselbe Karte. Am Anfang ebenfalls vergleichbare Temps. Nach etwas Herumprobieren habe ich ein Lüftungs-Setting gefunden, welches mir recht gut scheint für diesen Hitzkopf:
An der linken PC-Seite habe ich einen 14cm Lüfter montiert (Noctua, per Speedfan geregelt an GPU Temp gekoppelt, max. Drehzahl ca. 1050/Min). Dieser Lüfter SAUGT die heisse Luft direkt von der Karte weg seitlich aus dem Gehäuse raus (umgekehrt, d.h. Luft rein, d.h. direkt auf die Graka draufblasen, brachte überhaupt keine Verbesserung!). Damit erreiche ich nun bei 25° Raumtemperatur und Powerlimit 105% in DirtRally stabil: Boost 1421 MHz, GPU-Temp. 77°, Fan-Speed MSI 70%. Die Gehäuselüftung im Übrigen: 2x 14cm Fan an der Front und 1x 14cm Fan hinten oben. Keiner dieser Fans dreht über 1000/Min. 
Ich vermute, dass diese GPU soviel Hitze produziert, dass im Gehäuse ein Hitzestau entsteht, wenn Luft-In und Output nicht einigermassen optimiert werden.
Drehe ich die Case-Fans manuell etwas hoch (1100/Min), meistert meine MSI (ASIC 76.9) bei PowerLimit 109% einen stabilen Boost von 1450 MHz  in Heaven oder auch in Dirt Rally. Und das Ganze ist bei 25° Raumtemp immer noch weit weg von 'laut'.  Die MSI-Lüfter bleiben dabei immer bei etwas 70%. So schlecht ist die Kühlung dieser Karte m.M. nach also doch nicht.

Grüsse!
OmasHighendPC


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Seitlich geht bei mir keine Lüfter und anderen Karten schaffen es auch effektiv und leise zu kühlen.
Meine HOF kommt aber eh am Dienstag und wird die MSI dann ablösen.


----------



## JayR91 (15. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Seitlich geht bei mir keine Lüfter und anderen Karten schaffen es auch effektiv und leise zu kühlen.
> Meine HOF kommt aber eh am Dienstag und wird die MSI dann ablösen.


Was für ein Asic Wert hat die Karte? Und 1240Mhz ist doch ziemlich fragwürdig


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Nach 20 Minuten Faceworks (damalige Titan-Classic-Demo) geht die Karte auf 80°C und 94% PT.



Hab mal eben deinen Test nachvollzogen mit meiner EVGA GTX980ti SC+:

Nach 20 Minuten Faceworks: 

Powertarget: 94%
Temperatur: 79°C
Lüfter: 55% als Rauschen wahrnehmbar, sticht aber kaum hervor. Wesentlich leiser als der Referenzlüfter meiner GTX980
Boostclock: 1304 Mhz - konstant.

Asic laut GPU-Z: 77,5%


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Was für ein Asic Wert hat die Karte? Und 1240Mhz ist doch ziemlich fragwürdig


Asic sind 82,4%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (15. August 2015)

Deswegenn wird sie wohl auch so heiß? War das nicht so, dass high ASIC karten schneller warm werden?


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Deswegenn wird sie wohl auch so heiß? War das nicht so, dass high ASIC karten schneller warm werden?



Eher im Gegenteil. 
Je weniger Leckströme um so weniger Strom/Spannung brauchen sie um auf Leistung zu kommen. Aus diesem Grund lassen sie sich ja gut unter Luft übertackten.

Ich kann ein Lied davon singen. Meine GTX980 Stock hatte einen Asic irgendwo um die 56. 
Sie hat ihren Boost nur sehr schlecht gehalten. Einmal dem Stockkühler geschuldet und zum anderen der Eigentemperatur.

Inzwischen bin ich ziemlich froh, dass die MSI von der Höhe nicht in mein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Wenn ich in den Himmel gucke, geht der Boost auch auf 1367MHz hoch und die fps auf 120.
Aber da muss auch nicht wirklich was berechnet werden.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. August 2015)

Wie hast Du denn Dein Gehäuse belüftet? Ich bin überzeugt, dass dies bei der 980 Ti viel wichtiger ist als z.B. bei der GTX 970. Diese GPU verheizt sehr viel Energie. Die  Wärme muss von der GPU weggeführt werden. Dann muss Sie aber auch möglichst effektiv aus dem Gehäuse rausbefördert werden. Ein riesiger GPU Kühler allein löst das Problem nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Belüftung habe ich jetzt schon des öfteren geschrieben und riesig ist der Kühler der MSI bestimmt nicht.
Die Inno X3 Airboss und die Palit Jetstream haben wesentlich besser gekühlt. 
Die MSI ist einfach nix.
Die Karte bräuchte nen ordentlichen 3 Slot Kühler und andere Lüfter, aber so ist das nichts.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die MSI ist einfach nix.



Für Dich vielleicht...    Daraus die Karte generell abzuqualifizieren ist schon etwas gewagt.
Bei mir und vielen anderen läuft die MSI wunderbar.
Die Frage ist einfach: warum?

Grüsse!
OmasHighendPC


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Was heisst bei dir, dass sie wunderbar läuft?


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2015)

Bei mir läuft die MSI auch problemlos, leiser Betrieb und wird auch nicht sonderlich warm.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. August 2015)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Für Dich vielleicht...    Daraus die Karte generell abzuqualifizieren ist schon etwas gewagt.
> Bei mir und vielen anderen läuft die MSI wunderbar.
> Die Frage ist einfach: warum?
> 
> ...



Da sich wirklich sehr viele in allen Foren der Welt über die MSI beschweren,  kann man da schon zumindest von einem generellen Qualitätsproblem sprechen, oder ?
Selbst wenn es nur jeder 5. ist der Probleme mit der Karte hat, so ist das doch schon bedenklich... Power Color hat damals die 7970 PCS+ auch vom Markt nehmen müssen.


----------



## NewMan5820k (15. August 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe nun eine Asus Gtx 980 Ti Strix mit einer ASIC qualität von 73%.
Gekült ist sie auch gut genug (wird nie wärmer als 71 wenn überhaupt auch nicht mit OC) allerdings wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand anderes vlt oc erfahrungen mit der Karte ha,t bei mir Pack sie keine 1500 mhz nach paar minuten stürtzt dann der treiber ab ich habe sie momentan im OC Profil auf 1484 mhz laufen, allerdings sind das gradmal 50 mhz mehr als sonst denn sie taltet schon ohne OC bis 1434 mhz. Eigentlich müsste da doch noch etwas mehr gehen oder?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. August 2015)

Wir haben hier aktuell 25 bis 28° Raumtemperatur. In Idle ist die Karte lautlos. Ingame läuft sie mit 1300 MHz oder mehr und bleibt dabei ruhig (ich arbeite und game seit jahren nur noch mit Silent-PC, z.B. Noctua NH-D14 CPU Lüfter, alles grosse und ruhige Gehäusefans. Ich bin also anspruchsvoll, was Stille beim PC angeht). Die MSI wird ingame nicht lauter als meine Asus 970 Strix, die ich vorher hatte. Bei der Strix waren aber schon 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit besser aus dem Case raus hörbar (nervigeres Rauschen), als bei der MSI, wenn sie mit 70% dreht. Und über 70% gehen die Lüfter bei der MSI hier kaum. Wenn ich die MSI mit 1250 Mhz laufen lasse, dann ist das Ganze System ingame praktisch silent (leises Rauschen), was aber in den meisten Games unnötig ist, da man ja den Sound dazu hat, der alles übertönt. Zudem kann ich die MSI bis 1450 MHz übertakten und sie wird nicht wärmer als 80°. Sag mir eine 980 Ti, welche sich noch wesentlich höher übertakten lässt! Logisch limitiert der Lüfter bei der MSI. Aber die 2-3 FPS, die man vielleicht noch rausholt, wenn man bei einer Monsterkarte mit 3-Slot Cooling auf 1500+ geht, sind in der Praxis bedeutungslos. Im Prinzip ist die 980 Ti bei 1500 Mhz am Limit und dies schafft die MSI BEINAHE.
Nochmals: Bei soviel Abwärme wie bei der 980 Ti ist die Gehäuselüftung wichtiger als die Tatsache, ob man einen 2- oder 3-Slot Kühler an der Karte hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. August 2015)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich habe nun eine Asus Gtx 980 Ti Strix mit einer ASIC qualität von 73%.
> Gekült ist sie auch gut genug (wird nie wärmer als 71 wenn überhaupt auch nicht mit OC) allerdings wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand anderes vlt oc erfahrungen mit der Karte ha,t bei mir Pack sie keine 1500 mhz nach paar minuten stürtzt dann der treiber ab ich habe sie momentan im OC Profil auf 1484 mhz laufen, allerdings sind das gradmal 50 mhz mehr als sonst denn sie taltet schon ohne OC bis 1434 mhz. Eigentlich müsste da doch noch etwas mehr gehen oder?



Kurz ? Nein ! 
Da muss überhaupt nicht mehr gehen, wenn du mit Biosmod an das ding ran gehst kannst du bestimmt noch etwas über 1500Mhz raus kitzeln aber das bringt tendenziell eher nichts.

Edit: Komisch das dann meine Zotac mit Komplett ausgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern mit OC maximal 71°C warm wird bei ca. 25°C Raumtemp...
Der Lüfter der MSi ist auch nicht direkt das Problem sondern, dass dieser anscheinend mal funktioniert und mal nicht

Edit2: Will sagen nicht jeder bei dem die MSI nicht macht was sie soll hat keinen guten Airflow im Case.


----------



## NewMan5820k (15. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kurz ? Nein !
> Da muss überhaupt nicht mehr gehen, wenn du mit Biosmod an das ding ran gehst kannst du bestimmt noch etwas über 1500Mhz raus kitzeln aber das bringt tendenziell eher nichts.
> 
> Edit: Komisch das dann meine Zotac mit Komplett ausgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern mit OC maximal 71°C warm wird bei ca. 25°C Raumtemp...



Okay danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Reap (15. August 2015)

Um 1,5 kg im Lot zu halten kommen längst vergessene Utensilien zum Einsatz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori78 (15. August 2015)

Reap schrieb:


> Um 1,5 kg im Lot zu halten kommen längst vergessene Utensilien zum Einsatz.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es lebe Stabilo


----------



## JayR91 (15. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was heisst bei dir, dass sie wunderbar läuft?


Meine geht bis 1341Mhz Stock und ab 65°C geht sie auf 1328Mhz aber weiter runter nicht mehr! 
Der Kühler ist unterdimensioniert, aber noch gut genug, das haben wir jetzt schon häufig geschrieben...
Ich frag mich wieso du sie kaufst obwohl du haargenau weißt wie warm sie wird, um dann zu sagen ist Müll?!
Deine verhält sich wie unsere maximal 80°C oder nicht? Und dann haste noch so einen schönen Asic.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Habe ich Müll gesagt?
Nein habe ich nicht.
Der Kühler ist bei 25°C Raumtemperatur schon fast am Ende und ich hab teilweise 32-33°C im Arbeitszimmer. 
Und da ja anscheinend die MSI bei einigen gut funktioniert, wollte ich Sie mal probieren.
Aber da man hier ja anscheinend nur noch angefeindet wenn man was gegen eine bestimmte Karte sagt, schreibe ich am besten garnichts mehr welche Karte sich wie bei mir verhält.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2015)

So

Habe jetzt extra noch mal den Original Kühler auf die MSI gepackt und 1 Stunde Witcher 3 gespielt.
Ergebnis, 79 Grad bei 34 Grad Raumtemperatur. So schlecht wie hier getan wird ist der MSI Kühler nicht, klar es gibt bessere aber hier wird ja getan als wäre der Kühler unbrauchbar.

Jetzt kommt aber wieder Accelero drauf, bei der Hitze aktuell tut es der Hatdware gut, auch wenn der PC aus ist


----------



## NewMan5820k (15. August 2015)

Ich würe sagen Airflow war bei mir genug als ich noch meine MSI hatte war die trotzdem dauernd zu warm.
allerdings würde ich sagen, dass meine Karte einfach fehlerhaft war und nicht das alle MSI Karten so sind. 
Msi ist an sich ein gutes Unternehmen mit normalerweise Qualitativ hochwertigen Produkten


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (15. August 2015)

Wo sollte ich am besten meine EVGA 980 SC + Ti kaufen? Denn die Preise bei vielen Händlern ist sehr hoch, ich verkaufe auch kurz davor meine jetzige 980.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. August 2015)

Hintere Lüfter noch runter  Langloch FTW!


----------



## Vodkaice87 (15. August 2015)

Schade JoM, dass die MSI deine Ansprüche nicht erfüllt (ja wir habens mitbekommen, die von anderen sehr wohl )
Vielleicht wirst du ja mit der HOF glücklich... Was kommt danach wenn es die nicht ist?


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Dann habe ich die Schnauze voll und setze eine Karte wieder unter Wasser


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2015)

Denke nicht dass die HOF was für dich ist, die ist auf max. OC getrimmt und nicht besonders leise. Aber mal sehen was du dazu sagst.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2015)

Hast du schon nen Test gefunden?


----------



## Hübie (15. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hab mal eben deinen Test nachvollzogen mit meiner EVGA GTX980ti SC+:
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten Faceworks:
> 
> ...



Versteh nicht wieso dein Takt soweit unten ist. Unsere Werte sind ja sehr ähnlich  Hast du 4k eingestellt?


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Versteh nicht wieso dein Takt soweit unten ist. Unsere Werte sind ja sehr ähnlich  Hast du 4k eingestellt?



Nö. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Teil nur werksübertaktet ist ... Ich übertakte nicht gerne selbst, obwohl hier sicher noch was rauszuholen ist. Aber ich bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Snowhack (16. August 2015)

Hab das Gefühl die NV Treiber  immer schlampiger werden , jetzt geht der schon flöten beim Film schauen

Bei  135 kerntakt und 405 speichertakt 

Temp. 42C und 880mV


----------



## Hübie (16. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nö. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Teil nur werksübertaktet ist ... Ich übertakte nicht gerne selbst, obwohl hier sicher noch was rauszuholen ist. Aber ich bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden.



Ich habe nirgends Hand angelegt. Karte rein, Treiber drauf. Fertig


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends Hand angelegt. Karte rein, Treiber drauf. Fertig



Du ASUS ich EVGA ... 

ASUS - Werksübertaktung: 1216 MHz / Speicher 7200 MHz
EVGA - Werksübertaktung: 1102 MHz / Speicher 7010 Mhz (also Standard)

Noch Fragen offen? 

Länge der Grafikkarte:

ASUS: 305 mm
EVGA: 267 mm

Maximale Grafikkartenlänge im NZXT Hades: 295 mm <- Das ist der Grund warum es keine ASUS oder Gigabyte (309mm) geworden ist.

Und bevor Fragen aufkommen. Maximale Höhe (aufgrund des Seitenlüfters: 130 mm). Das schließt Palit (133mm) und MSI (140 mm) auch aus.

Die Zotac fällt in beiden Kategorien raus.  

Und auf Gainward habe ich keinen Bock (Service und Werksübertaktung).

Dann bleiben nur noch Referenzkarten und damit hatte ich erst meine Erfahrungen (GTX980) gesammelt.


----------



## Hübie (16. August 2015)

Ach so. Dann würde die EVGA wohl unverhältnismäßig auffahren wenn du den Offset so herauf setzt dass die Taktraten wie bei mir sind? So könnte man die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlkonstrukts mal vergleichen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. August 2015)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl die NV Treiber  immer schlampiger werden , jetzt geht der schon flöten beim Film schauen
> 
> Bei  135 kerntakt und 405 speichertakt
> 
> Temp. 42C und 880mV



Genau das ist mir vor ner Stunde auch passiert


----------



## MountyMAX (16. August 2015)

Seit ich keine Tools mehr nutze (MSI Afterburner, Thundermaster) hatte ich keinerlei Absturz des Grafikkartentreibers mehr, selbst wenn diese nur im Hintergrund ohne irgendeine Funktion/Änderung liefen


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ach so. Dann würde die EVGA wohl unverhältnismäßig auffahren wenn du den Offset so herauf setzt dass die Taktraten wie bei mir sind? So könnte man die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kühlkonstrukts mal vergleichen.



Die ASUS Strix ist nicht ohne Grund in der aktuelle PCGH09/15 auf dem ersten Platz gelandet. Ein Vergleichstest würde nicht viel bringen, da die EVGA wohl ein zu striktes Powerlimit hat.
Das wird hier auch von Raff ab 08:22 erwähnt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ymi65DFRb2Q:509

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dies wurde auch im Computerbase-Test festgestellt: Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Bei mir würde also nur ein Bios-Mod helfen. Und da ich noch nicht mal gerne selbst übertakte kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.

Nicht umsonst hat deine ASUS 2 8-pin Stromanschlüsse und meine nur 1x8 und 1x6-Pin. Sie ist also ab Werk schon für eine höhere Übertaktung ausgelegt.

Ich will meine Karte ja auch zu spielen und nicht zum Benchmarken nutzen... und ob sie da jetzt 2-4 FPS mehr hat oder nicht interessiert mich herzlich wenig. Ich würde es nicht einmal merken, da ich außer für Benchmarks bei Erwerb und nach ca. nem Jahr (Überprüfen was sich in den Treibern getan hat) sowieso keinen Afterburner etc. laufen habe.

Übertakten ist in meinen Augen nur etwas für Leute die Spaß daran haben das letzte aus ihrer Karte rauszuholen und ein ganz anderer Bereich unseres Hobbys.
Mir reicht eine gute Werksübertaktung in einem Bereich in dem sie auch gehalten werden kann. Daher bin ich mit meiner Karte ganz zufrieden.
Für das was mir technisch (Maße) möglich ist, habe ich die für meine Zwecke beste Karte gefunden. Sie sollte jetzt auch erst mal eine Weile alles stemmen können was auf sie geworfen wird. 

Was das Kühlkonzept angeht hat auch hier ASUS die Nase vorne ... Das lässt sich prima an unserer Werten ablesen. Gleiche Temperatur, gleiche Drehzahl und du hast einen höheren Takt anliegen ... Also muss dass Kühlkonzept der ASUS das bessere sein. Das wird ja auch mit der Größe erkauft.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

Ja, die Strix habe ich auch schon im Auge falls die Nano nicht das wird was ich mir erhoffe.


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. August 2015)

Habe heute noch etwas festgestellt.

Mit meiner alten GTX980 durfte ich im Treiber nicht die DSR-Option aktivieren, wenn ich Witcher 3 absturzfrei spielen wollte. Sobald es aktiviert war ... 2 Minuten später stieg der Treiber aus oder ich hatte einen Freeze.

Heute habe ich unbewußt DSR noch aktiviert gehabt, weil ich gerstern ein paar Screenshots gemacht habe. Nach 60 Minuten Witcher 3 spielen, bin ich dann wieder in die Treibereinstellungen gegangen um es "wieder anzuschalten" und habe festgestellt, dass es die ganze Zeit an war. 

Daraufhin habe ich Witcher 3 noch mal 2560*1440 getestet (Hairworks OFF und diese ganzen Kameraeffekte wie Vignettierung, Schärfentiefe, Chromatische Abweichung, Weichzeichnen auf aus, da ich die Effekte sowieso nicht mag). Hab in Velen rund um die Burg des Blutigen Barons zwischen 55-72 FPS.
Das bestärkt mich noch in meiner Entscheidung zu Weihnachten einen WQHD-Monitor (inklusive G-Sync) anzuschaffen.


----------



## Hübie (16. August 2015)

Jop. So einen hätt ich auch gern. Aber 650+ Euro für so ein TN-Panel finde ich sehr sehr frech. Das ist es nicht wert. Vielleicht findet der sich ja bald gebraucht irgendwo um die 400-450 Euro.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Jop. So einen hätt ich auch gern. Aber 650+ Euro für so ein TN-Panel finde ich sehr sehr frech. Das ist es nicht wert. Vielleicht findet der sich ja bald gebraucht irgendwo um die 400-450 Euro.



Für 400-450€ wäre das Top. Mit frech hat das nichts zutun, der Swift ist jeden Cent wert  (meine Meinung) Top Technick (zb G-Sync), super Bild (konnte den direkten Vergleich machen zu IPS) und die Reaktionszeit in Verbund mit 1440p ist einfach ein Traum. Benutze ihn vorrangig für CS GO. Die )80ti ist da ein super Partner.


----------



## JayR91 (16. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe ich Müll gesagt?
> Nein habe ich nicht.
> Der Kühler ist bei 25°C Raumtemperatur schon fast am Ende und ich hab teilweise 32-33°C im Arbeitszimmer.
> Und da ja anscheinend die MSI bei einigen gut funktioniert, wollte ich Sie mal probieren.
> Aber da man hier ja anscheinend nur noch angefeindet wenn man was gegen eine bestimmte Karte sagt, schreibe ich am besten garnichts mehr welche Karte sich wie bei mir verhält.



Glaube du hast es falsch Verstanden, es war nicht böse gemeint.
Ich versteh es halt nur nicht, deine Karte verhält sich doch wie die anderen von uns, daher wusstest du es doch von vornerein.
Wenn du evtl. dein CPU unter Wasser hast, ist es doch eh das beste die Karte auch unter Wasser zu setzen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2015)

Ich hab garnichts mehr unter Wasser. 
Es gab halt ein paar Leute hier, die meinten die MSI würde bei Ihnen ganz normal boosten und dabei auch nicht wirklich warm werden.
Deswegen war es einen Versuch wert.
Dafür gibt es keine Probleme mit fiepen.


----------



## Hübie (16. August 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Für 400-450€ wäre das Top. Mit frech hat das nichts zutun, der Swift ist jeden Cent wert  (meine Meinung) Top Technick (zb G-Sync), super Bild (konnte den direkten Vergleich machen zu IPS) und die Reaktionszeit in Verbund mit 1440p ist einfach ein Traum. Benutze ihn vorrangig für CS GO. Die )80ti ist da ein super Partner.



Dann hast du kein Verständnis von Geldwert (nicht falsch verstehen). Der ist wahrscheinlich nur so teuer, da es eine Kleinserie ist. Aber weder Technik, noch Herstellungskosten rechtfertigen 650 Euro. G-Sync ist eine billige Technik die teuer gelöst wird. Wobei mittlerweile nicht mehr ein kompletter FPGA die Logik nachbildet, sondern es ist ja mittlerweile - kostengünstiger - integriert.
Deine Argumentation ist also aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, brüchiges Eis. Kauf ist allerdings Emotional gebunden, womit sich deine Haltung erklären dürft. Du findest den geil und bist zufrieden was den Schluß zulässt er sei den Preis "_wert_".


----------



## Ralle@ (16. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab garnichts mehr unter Wasser.
> Es gab halt ein paar Leute hier, die meinten die MSI würde bei Ihnen ganz normal boosten und dabei auch nicht wirklich warm werden.
> Deswegen war es einen Versuch wert.
> Dafür gibt es keine Probleme mit fiepen.



Tut sie ja auch, meine zumindest.
Sie verhält sich so wie in den Tests, gut bei 36° Raumtemperatur fehlt dem Kühler die Reserven aber bei so einer hohen Raumtemperatur zocke ich nicht (da schwitzt man ja schon bei sitzen).
Ansonsten finde ich die Karte toll, kann aber verstehen das du etwas enttäuscht bist. Der Inno Kühler ist besser keine Frage.


----------



## Preussenhead (16. August 2015)

Bitte nicht Flamen, bin Anfänger. 

Ist bei der g1 nennen stabiler Boost von 1400 ohne Spannungs Erhöhung akzeptabel?


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Preussenhead schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Flamen, bin Anfänger.
> 
> Ist bei der g1 nennen stabiler Boost von 1400 ohne Spannungs Erhöhung akzeptabel?



Locker. Wenn nicht noch mehr!


----------



## Preussenhead (16. August 2015)

Höher geht nicht. Dann wird instabil und der Treiber resettet sich. Zumindest in fire strike. Bf und gta sind 1450 möglich.

Das passt wirklich? Immer im ohne Spannungs Erhöhung.


----------



## defPlaya (16. August 2015)

Gib doch +10 mV und dann läuft es auch im Fire Strike. Kenne keine andere Karte die besser Übertaktet als die G1 und ihrem heftigen PT!


----------



## Hübie (16. August 2015)

Preussenhead schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Flamen, bin Anfänger.
> 
> Ist bei der g1 nennen stabiler Boost von 1400 ohne Spannungs Erhöhung akzeptabel?



A) Wieso flamen?
B) Der Sinn der Frage erschließt sich mir nicht?
C) Wie definierst du stabil? Ich 6 Stunden Dauerlast in The Witcher 3 @4k


----------



## r0xa (16. August 2015)

Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Farcry4? kann nicht mal im Standart OC richtig Spielen ._. kack Treiber


----------



## Preussenhead (16. August 2015)

Stabil ist für mich fire strike extreme 3h +
Es geht mir um die Qualität des Chips.

Hab ja hier schon von grausamen Werten gehört.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (16. August 2015)

1400 ist ok, mit max Spannung macht meine Inno 1420-1450 wobei da mit mehr Spannung und höherem PT bestimmt noch bisschen was gehen würde, aber leider nicht unter Luft.
Der Tipp oben ist eigentlich ganz gut gib mal 10-30mv mehr, da sollte noch einiges drin sein denke ich.
Für mehr details bezgl. Afterburner oder so, am besten immer einen Screenshot mit posten, damit wir sehen, was du eingestellt hast.
Das macht es dann für uns wesentlich einfacher zu helfen.


----------



## HannesSolo (16. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Farcry4? kann nicht mal im Standart OC richtig Spielen ._. kack Treiber


Mal den Ordner von FarCry4 im Ordner von eigenem Benutzer löschen, danach neu starten, müsste dann laufen.


----------



## r0xa (16. August 2015)

Mal eine OT-Frage. Ich habe Win10 geupdatet... Und man kann ja wieder zurück zur alten Version. Meine Frage ist, ob ich dann irgendwann wieder Kostenlos Win10 Downloaden kann oder war das nur eine 1 malige Sache?


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Dann hast du kein Verständnis von Geldwert (nicht falsch verstehen).
> Deine Argumentation ist also aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, brüchiges Eis. Kauf ist allerdings Emotional gebunden, womit sich deine Haltung erklären dürft. Du findest den geil und bist zufrieden was den Schluß zulässt er sei den Preis "_wert_".



Der Monitor ist nur für eine kleine Zielgruppe ausgerichtet. Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis habe ich mal in Wirtschaftlehre vermittelt bekommen. Außerdem muss man für  die Entwicklung des Paneles, G-Sync und co auch ebenfalls bezahlen (siehe UHD wo der Preis auch weiter fällt). Natürlich ist der Monitor rein von der Herstellung wesentlich günstiger aber der Käufermarkt auch kleiner. So ein Produkt muss ja auch Gewin erzielen u seine Entwicklung zu refianzieren, das Unternehmen stützen und für neue Technick sorgen.

Aber ja meine Argument war rein emotionaler Natur und nein ich nehme dein Kommentar nicht böse da ich deine Ansicht voll verstehe aber keine Angst ich habe ein Verständis von Geldwert auch wenn der Kauf der GTx980ti evtl etwas anderes vermutet lässt  

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema "GTX980ti"


----------



## Hübie (17. August 2015)

Ich warte einfach mal bis Weihnachten und schau was bis dahin preislich passiert.



r0xa schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so Probleme mit Farcry4? kann nicht mal im Standart OC richtig Spielen ._. kack Treiber



Läuft hier einwandfrei. Manchmal sitzt das Problem vor dem PC  Was hast du denn genau gemacht? Wieso soll der Treiber schuld sein? FireStrike ist bestenfalls als Indiz zu verstehen. Wirklich stabil ist halt wenn The Witcher III, BF4 und Crysis 3 nicht abkacken. Kholat ist übrigens auch ein heftiger Kandidat, aber wohl eher weil da kein Treiberprofil existiert.


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

Hey, hab grad meine 980ti neu und bin am rumprobieren seit ein paar stunden.
Ich wollte jetzt nicht die 450 Seiten lesen, wie es denn mit der max tdp, gibts ne chance die über die 10% hinaus zu erhöhen?

Meine Karte läuft unter Last mit 37C°, da würde ich gern noch etwas mehr Saft geben.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (17. August 2015)

Moin Enta,

Schön, dass du auch endlich hier angekommen bist 
Kannst mal verraten, welche Karte das genau ist??
Grundsätzliche PT Erhöhung geht ja per Afterburner, aber da du sagst, du willst über die 10% hinaus, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du das schon gemacht hast. (was für ein Satz )
Als weiteren Schritt gibt es da nur noch die Möglichkeit das Bios zu modden mit dem Maxwell Bios Tweaker: [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum 
Die Frage ist aber z.B. ob es überhaupt am PT liegt? Hast du das mit Afterburner o.ä. nachvollziehen können, dass es daran liegt? Eventuell müsste man auch oder erstmal die Spannung erhöhen 
Kannst du eventuell mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

So, meine beiden "billigen" gainward 980ti im Referenzdesign laufen in meinem neuen Corsair 540 wesentlich kühler und besser.

Die beiden sind auf 1450Mhz übertaktet, beim stromlimit 110%, an das übertakten des Speichers gehe ich mal lieber nicht, dass soll ja relativ wenig bringen und nur weiter zur Erwärmung beitragen.


Lüfter drehen im Furrmark oder 3d Mark auf 70% auf und halten die Karte bei ca. 75°C.

GPU Ergebnis im 3DMark Firestrike 32000+Punke
Denke meine GPU i7 3820 limitiert im Gesamtergebnis aber doch etwas.

Da der PC nur bei Strategiespielen und Click and Point am 4k 40" Phillips Monitor (und natürlich im Desktopbetrieb) genutzt wird, drehen die Karten da eh nie so auf. 
Für Spiele wie den Witcher usw,spiele ich per downsampling am 1080p Plasma TV mit controller im Nebenzimmer...... da höre ich den PC auch nicht wenn er auf 100% läuft 
Bild wird dabei drahtlos über ein Belkin Screencast 4AV übertragen, tolles Teil!

Bin mit meinem Setup jetzt also mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Lori78 (17. August 2015)

@*warawarawiiu*

Ich denke deine CPU limitiert schon ein wenig. Ich komme bei meinen Inno3D Hybrid @stock auf knapp 38.000 Punkte in 3DMark.

Könntest du mal bitte ein paar Screens von GPU-Z während des Benchmarks machen? Bin neugierig


----------



## Preussenhead (17. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> 1400 ist ok, mit max Spannung macht meine Inno 1420-1450 wobei da mit mehr Spannung und höherem PT bestimmt noch bisschen was gehen würde, aber leider nicht unter Luft.
> Der Tipp oben ist eigentlich ganz gut gib mal 10-30mv mehr, da sollte noch einiges drin sein denke ich.
> Für mehr details bezgl. Afterburner oder so, am besten immer einen Screenshot mit posten, damit wir sehen, was du eingestellt hast.
> Das macht es dann für uns wesentlich einfacher zu helfen.



So 2 Stunden FireStrike Extreme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal etwas über eine halbe Stunde auf Ultra:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit folgender Afterburner Einstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlmitteltemperatur 27,9 - 28,2 °C

Hoffe das ist Aussagekräftig genug. Wie viele habe ich keine Lust nen minderwertigen Chip zu haben. Vor allem hatte ich vorher schon selbst produzierte Probleme und bin daher vorbelastet


----------



## Vodkaice87 (17. August 2015)

Ich finde, das sieht schon mal nach einer soliden Basis aus.
Als erstes würde ich mal pauschal das Power Target auf max stellen  dann gib doch mal zwischen 10-30/40 mv mehr (oberster regler im afterburner, dafür musst du im afterburner in den Settings den Punkt "unlock voltage control" oder so ähnlich anschalten) und guck, was du stabil kriegst an + mhz
Alternativ geht natürlich auch die Brechstange: PT auf max, Voltage auf max (+87mv) core takt mal pauschal +80 oder so.
Beim Speicher geht auch noch bisschen was, bei mir z.b. +400 , muss aber jeder selber testen bzw. festlegen, ob er das überhaupt möchte.

Bezüglich der voltage Freischaltung kann bestimmt jemand sagen, wie es genau heißt (grad nicht an meinem Rechner sondern im Büro )


----------



## Preussenhead (17. August 2015)

Wollte erstmal nicht an der Spannung drehen und erstmal schauen was so drin ist.

Ansonsten ist mir die Einstellung im Afterburner bekannt. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Vodkaice87 (17. August 2015)

Achso ohne Spannung, ja da wird wohl Sense sein bei 1400, aber kannst ja mal gucken, ob du am Speicher noch was raus kriegst, da geht eigentlich auch immer was. Bringt meistens auch noch bisschen Leistung vor allem bei Speicherintensiven Games habe ich ordentliche Verbesserungen bemerkt (Shadow of Mordor @ Ultra ist da ein lustiger Test )


----------



## alm0st (17. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Hey, hab grad meine 980ti neu und bin am rumprobieren seit ein paar stunden.
> Ich wollte jetzt nicht die 450 Seiten lesen, wie es denn mit der max tdp, gibts ne chance die über die 10% hinaus zu erhöhen?
> 
> Meine Karte läuft unter Last mit 37C°, da würde ich gern noch etwas mehr Saft geben.



Per Mod Bios kannst du das PT auf 425 Watt erhöhen und die Spannung bis auf 1,274v knüppeln (mehr gibt das Referenz PCB nicht her). Damit dürften irgendwas um 1550-1600 Mhz bei ner guten Karte drin sein, bei ner weniger guten eher 1500-1550 Mhz.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> @*warawarawiiu*
> 
> Ich denke deine CPU limitiert schon ein wenig. Ich komme bei meinen Inno3D Hybrid @stock auf knapp 38.000 Punkte in 3DMark.
> 
> Könntest du mal bitte ein paar Screens von GPU-Z während des Benchmarks machen? Bin neugierig



Kann ich gerne machen.... aber denke auch das liegt an der CPU 
Welchen firestrike benutzt du?
Ich benutze nur das standardprogramm.


----------



## Mimrob10 (17. August 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich muss zugeben ich habe die ersten 50 Seiten gelesene und dann nur noch grob überschlagen 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Palit holen, aber zum Ende des Themas kam die Asus aber immer mehr ins Gespräch.

Könnt ihr eine Empfehlung aussprechen? Ich möchte die Karte nicht noch weiter übertakten: Kaufen -> einbauen -> fertig.
Lautstärke spielt eine Rolle, Raumtemperatur eher weniger da die Kiste im Keller steht.

Gruß


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. August 2015)

Die Palit ist definitiv gut  und kostet im Vergleich zur Asus ca 60-65€ weniger um den Dreh.

Mit der Palit solltest du auf jedenfall gut dabei sein


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> @*warawarawiiu*
> 
> Ich denke deine CPU limitiert schon ein wenig. Ich komme bei meinen Inno3D Hybrid @stock auf knapp 38.000 Punkte in 3DMark.
> 
> Könntest du mal bitte ein paar Screens von GPU-Z während des Benchmarks machen? Bin neugierig




Hallo,

habe mal den Furmark gestartet und läuft seit ca. 10 Minuten...auch jetzt noch während ich schreibe.....
PC dreht ganz schön auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist das so okay?

Es läuft ja stabil auch bei witcher 3 und co....aber es ist unglaublich laut.....auch wenn das neue Gehäuse schon eine wesentliche Verbesserung bringt 


Gibt es denn Leisere und Bessere Luftkühler zum nachrüsten?


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. August 2015)

Hier noch ein Test zwischen verschiedenen Modellen: 

    Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix OC
    Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming
    MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
    Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream
    Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme

Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. August 2015)

Mimrob10 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich muss zugeben ich habe die ersten 50 Seiten gelesene und dann nur noch grob überschlagen
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Palit holen, aber zum Ende des Themas kam die Asus aber immer mehr ins Gespräch.
> ...



Kauf dir dann am besten eine Palit. Die ist vom P/L doch deutlich besser als die ASUS. Der Kühler ist auch besser, selbst wenn die selben Taktraten wie bei der ASUS anliegen.


----------



## Mimrob10 (17. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kauf dir dann am besten eine Palit. Die ist vom P/L doch deutlich besser als die ASUS. Der Kühler ist auch besser, selbst wenn die selben Taktraten wie bei der ASUS anliegen.



Okay, die 2x 100 kühlen bessser als 3x 90? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Aber dann bleibt es bei der Palit, Asus Support ist ja auch immer so ne Sache


----------



## Hübie (17. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kauf dir dann am besten eine Palit. Die ist vom P/L doch deutlich besser als die ASUS. Der Kühler ist auch besser, selbst wenn die selben Taktraten wie bei der ASUS anliegen.



Bezogen aufs Kühlsystem stimmer ich dir zu. Bezogen auf die Karte, nicht. ASUS Strix ist halt Qualität im dual-slot Design mit 375 Watt Limit (theoretisch). Palit ist Ref-PCB mit 2,5-slot Design mit 300 Watt theoretischem Limit.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Bezogen aufs Kühlsystem stimmer ich dir zu. Bezogen auf die Karte, nicht. ASUS Strix ist halt Qualität im dual-slot Design mit 375 Watt Limit (theoretisch). Palit ist Ref-PCB mit 2,5-slot Design mit 300 Watt theoretischem Limit.



Und das bringt dir was genau wenn du _Kaufen -> einbauen -> fertig. _ willst ?
Die Palit ist 3 Slot, die maximale höhe ist ~auf Zotac AMP! Extreme level. 
Zumal das PCB noch nie so unwichtig zum moderaten übertakten war wie bei der 980Ti...

Wenn du alternative Kühler verbauen willst, oder unbedingt 2 Slot benötigst ist die Strix klar die bessere Wahl, aber so ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

Hallo,


laut arctic ist ja der Accelero 3 mit der 980ti kompatibel:
ARCTIC | Accelero Xtreme III | Unübertroffene Kühlleistung - 300 Watt | Silent-Lüfterrad | Patentierte Lüfterhalterung

Da ich leider den accelero 4 nicht nehmen kann, weil meine 980tis im Standard design keinen Platz zur CPU haben, kann ich keine Kühllösung mit Backplate nehmen.

Denkt ihr das taugt was?

Ich meine, momentan mit meinem Standardkühler der GTX980ti wird ja hinten auch nix gekühlt.



Kurzes Feedback wäre nett, möchte den gerne bestellen mit prime bis morgen


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Backplates sind eigentlich völlig egal. Erfunden wurden sie zur Stabilisierung. Heute werden sie so oft eingesetzt, weil sie "cool" aussehen. Manch Hersteller verbaut sogar welche aus Plastik.
> Ist die Backplate kein Teil eines durchdachten Kühlkonzepts und nur aus Stilgründen verbaut, kann sie sich sogar negativ auf die Kühlung auswirken.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen: dir wird kein Nachteil entstehen, außer dass sich die Karte vielleicht etwas mit der Zeit biegt. Du kannst sie aber mit einem Stück Faden oder einer Stütze genauso gut (wenn nicht gar besser als mit einer BP) stabilisieren.




ich frag nur zur Sicherheit weil ich ein Problem mit verstecktem Sarkasmus habe und beim lesen von "Ein Stück Faden" skeptisch geworden bin:

Ist das Ernst gemeint? 


Wenn ja: Dann okay, dann bestell ich das accelero xtreme 3 set gleich 2 mal für meine beiden 980ti im Standarddesign


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. August 2015)

Der Faden ist ernst gemeint. Auch ein Stahlseil mit Harken ist immer gut


----------



## S754 (17. August 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ist das Ernst gemeint?


Natürlich ist das ernst gemeint, er hat völlig Recht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

Okay, danke für eure tips!
Ich wird dann mal die 2 Teile schnell bei Amazon bestellen!


----------



## S754 (17. August 2015)

Viel Spaß


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. August 2015)

So, sind bestellt :awesome:

Dann kann ich ja morgen etwas rumbasteln 

Könnte ja meine 2 980iger ja jetzt schonmal aufschrauben 

Ach...wird ich jetzt auch tun ^^gleich nachdem ich meine chicken wings konsumiert habe


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Moin Enta,
> 
> Schön, dass du auch endlich hier angekommen bist
> Kannst mal verraten, welche Karte das genau ist??
> ...



Hey Vodka, ahh ich danke dir, dass mit dem Bios ist genau sowas wie ich es gesucht habe 
Ja wegen TDP, man kann das ja sehr gut im GPU-Z nachvollziehen, ab einem gewissen Punkt war die core spannung so hoch, dass die TDP über 110 gegangen ist und dann fängt die GPU leicht an zu trotteln.
Unter Perfcap bei Sensoren wurde auch PWR angezeigt, also Powercap (TDP)
1510 scheint das absolute Maximum zu sein, selbst wenn ich einen höheren Wert stabil bekommen würde,  läge der Takt nicht zuverlässig an unter Last.
Unter Standardspannung kam ich auf 1470.


Die Karte ist ne 0815 Gainward im Referenzdesign mit Kryographics unter Wasser gesetzt.

Sagt mal gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Temp der Spawas auszulesen?

@wara, bin mal gespannt was da geht


----------



## Vodkaice87 (17. August 2015)

Scheint aber ne sehr schöne Karte zu sein.
Da geht noch einiges vor allem unter Wasser, ich hab dir mal eine PM mit nem Link geschickt...
Wie immer gilt natürlich, flashen auf eigene Gefahr, da du damit meistens die Garantiebedingungen verletzt 
Interessiert die meisten Wakü-User ja aber sowieso nicht


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

Ich habe nur mal zum rumspielen das Bios geflashed und lediglich den TDP auf 120% angehoben.
Wie man jetzt schön sehen kann, geht die Karte auf bis zu 114,5% und der Takt kann absolut gleichmäßig gehalten werden,
vorher ist dieser um bis zu 30hz gefallen.

Damit habe ich auch leicht bessere Ergebnisse.
Villeicht geh ich die Tage nochmal an die Spannung, aber da muss ich mich mal wegen den spawas einlesen, weis nicht was die Verkraften.
GPU und Ram temps. sind absolut kein Problem, dass heisseste was die GPU bisher gelaufen ist sind 38C°.

Ich möchte ungern die Karte wegen 50mhz mehr frittieren, mal schauen 
Jetzt wo die Karte dauerhaft die 1510 halten kann, werde ich mal ein Stündchen BF4 zocken und gucken ob alles 100% stabil ist.


----------



## Mysterion (17. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich habe nur mal zum rumspielen das Bios geflashed und lediglich den TDP auf 120% angehoben.
> Wie man jetzt schön sehen kann, geht die Karte auf bis zu 114,5% und der Takt kann absolut gleichmäßig gehalten werden,
> vorher ist dieser um bis zu 30hz gefallen.
> 
> ...



Meiner Erfahrung nach, eignen sich der Unigine Heaven und Valley Benchmark sehr gut, um Instabilitäten aufzudecken.

Da wird zu 95 % eine 99 %-ige GPU-Auslastung erzeugt und wenn die Spannung bzw. der Takt nicht passt, merkt man das sehr schnell.


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Hey Mysterion, dass stimmt größtenteils, habe eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich übertakte ja jetzt seit 2 Tagen (hab Urlaub)  völlig pingelig und habe bestimmt 100 benches laufen lassen.
Ich weis gern zu 100%, dass die Karte stabil ist.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, ist die karte Firestrike stabil, ist sie nicht unbedingt Heaven stabil.
Ist Sie Heaven stabil, ist Sie nicht unbedingt Valley stabil.
Und wenn Sie Valley stabil ist, ist sie meist 10mhz höher getaktet als sie bei Furmark verkraftet 

Es ist echt verrückt, obwohl die Powerconsumption bei Heaven auf bis zu 114,5 TDP steigt und sie bei Furmark nur 96 beträgt, zerhaut es aber nach Sekunden im Furmark den Treiber. 

Ich habe ja erst vor ein paar Wochen noch an meiner alten 7970 rumgetaktet, die konnte man im Furmark locker 50mhz höher takten als es dann in Heaven gehalten hätte und bei der Nvidia ist es eher umgekehrt.
Und zu guter letzt zocke ich gerne ein einigermaßen anspruchsvolles Game ein paar Stunden, da haben sich auch schon Karten verabschiedet, die alle anderen Tests gemeistert hatten.

Steckt man einfach nicht drin 
Ich hab jetzt wirklich alles erdenkliche über die Karte bei 1510/2103 ergehen lassen und habe kein Anzeichen für Instabilität.
Sollte noch irgendwas kommen, werden 1500 definitiv laufen und schickt dann auch, aber ich denke 1510 sind der max. mögliche takt, ohne an die Spannungsreserven zu gehen.

Btw: Past nich ganz rein, finde ich aber interessant.
Da ich ja wirklich jetzt den direkten Vergleich hatte (lange an der 7970 rumgebastelt), Nvidia ist viel unangenehmer zu übertakten wie AMD.
Bei AMD kündigen sich schon lange vor einem Freeze oder Reset des Treibers erste Anzeichen an, wie fehlende / flimmernde Texturen, Artefakte, Clipping, allgemeiner Graka-Matsch.
Bei Nvidia hat man wirklich nur ne Spanne von max 10mhz die zwischen Läuft und Freeze unterscheiden können, wenn man Glück hat trifft man den "sweetspot" bei dem nur der Treiber resettet wird.

Echt frikelig, da war ati deutlich angenehmer


----------



## Mysterion (18. August 2015)

Der Furmark wird vom Treiber als Powermonster erkannt (siehe TDP). Das ist auch gut so, weil's sonst eine Überlast geben könnte, wodurch die Karte u.U. Schaden nimmt.

Da wir beim Heaven und Valley Benchmark übereinstimmende Erfahrungen gemacht haben, rate ich Dir auch zu den beiden Testmethoden.

Die GTX 570 (Übergangskarte bis zu einer funktionierenden GTX 980 Ti) lässt sich ganz ausgezeichnet übertakten, obwohl es sich schon um ein OC-Modell handelt.

Mehr als 900 MHz sind nicht drin (910 MHz werden bereits mit einem Treiberreset quittiert), mehr Spannung leider auch nicht.


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Treiberreset ist ja noch die Angenehme Art, da weis man unmissverständlich, dass es zuviel war aber es ist nicht schlimm.
Freezes hingegen ist sau kacke 
Okay also spreche ich nicht weiter von Nvidia und AMD, sondern von 7970 und 980TI 
Also die 7970 habe ich in 1std. perfekt ans Maximum übertaktet, da kann man in großen Schritten gehen und schnell den 50mhz block finden 
in dem dann das Feintuning statt findet.
Für die 980TI die ja anscheinend am Ende höchstens 5Mhz pro Schritt übertaktet werden sollte, da sonst direkt der Hardreset kommt, habe ich jetzt eeeeewig gebraucht!
Wirklich gute 4-5std. mit endlosen Benchmarks.

Aber gut, wer schnell sein will muss leiden, 1400 hättens auch getan, aber manchmal muss es einfach sein *g*
Heaven / Valley / Firestrike / Furmark / BF 4, von allem was dabei, dass ist jetzt mein standard Benchparcour hehe

Ob ich jezt endlich Crysis auf max zocken kann  Damals mit der 8800GT ging nich so viel.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. August 2015)

Meine neue Inno3D Hybrid ist nun da und wesentlich angenehmer als die erste. Kein Klackern des Lüfters am Radiator und auch das Surren der Pumpe ist leiser, wenn auch leider nicht unhörbar. ASIC liegt bei 75,bla% und damit boostet sie @stock auf 1418MHz. Die Karte ist wirklich toll, hoffentlich bleibt sie mir lange erhalten. 
OT: Ich hab ihm Firestrike und Heaven etwas mehr als mein Kumpel mit seinem 290X Crossfire Setup, das hat mich fast umgehauen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (18. August 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Meine neue Inno3D Hybrid ist nun da und wesentlich angenehmer als die erste. Kein Knackern des Lüfters am Radiator und auch das Surren der Pumpe ist leiser, wenn auch leider nicht unhörbar. ASIC liegt bei 75,bla und damit boostet sie @stock auf 1418MHz. Die Karte ist wirklich toll, hoffentlich bleibt sie mit lange erhalten.
> OT: Ich hab ihm Firestrike und Heaven etwas mehr als mein Kumpel mit seinem 290X Crossfire Setup, das hat mich fast umgehauen.



Wie warm wird die Karte?


----------



## -H1N1- (18. August 2015)

Habe noch nicht großartig getestet aber bei den Benchmarks hatte sie 68°C erreicht.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

So die HOF ist da.
Auf jedenfall ist sie leiser als erwartet und nimmt sich nicht viel mit der MSI.
Im idle laufen die Lüfter weiter mit bei 32% und ca. 34°C bei 24°C Raumtemperatur.
In BF4 waren es 67% bei 75°C und nem Boost zwischen 1392 und 1404 MHz.
Asic ist 76,5%.

Edit:
Die Lüfter werden zwischendurch immer mal wieder langsamer und drehen dann wieder normal.
Selbst bei 100% im AB passiert das. 
Ansonsten ist es eine gute Karte. 
Wenig Spulenfiepen, hoher Boost ab Werk und die VRMs sind direkt mit dem Hauptkühler verschraubt. 
Werde mal KFA2 anschreiben, ob es ein workaround für die Lüfter gibt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. August 2015)

So,


während ich das hier schreibe laufen meine beiden "billig" Gainward 980TI im SLI die ich soeben auf den Arctic Accelero 3 umgebaut habe.

Hier Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht wie man sieht extrem eng im Gehäuse zu....bedingt durch die eng aneinander liegenden PCI-EX16 Steckplätze der Karten.
Die Karten berühren sich tatsächlich, stehen aber nicht unter Spannung dabei...geht wirklich ganz genau auf....unschön, aber Glück gehabt 

Dadurch Kühlt natürlich die eine der beiden wesentlich weniger gut.

Und trotzdem:

Laut GPU Z ist de Kühlere KArte beim Furrmark-Dauerlauf bei 55° und die wärmere bei 70°.
Die Lüfter dabei: Fast unhörbar, die Gehäuselüfter scheinen lauter zu sein. Unglaublich dieser Lüfter!

Meine Karten sind übertaktet und laufen auf 1450MHz und haben einen ASIC von 76% bzw. 77%, eigendlich ein guter Wert und ich bin jetzt wirklich mit dem System komplett zufrieden!

Toll


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Das nenn ich mal eng
Ich würde noch versuchen das Stromkabel beim Lüfter weiter weg zu machen, nicht dass das Kabel irgendwann doch reingeht.


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Auch wenn es eng ist, sieht verdammt nice aus 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit den mini Titanen!


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So die HOF ist da.
> Auf jedenfall ist sie leiser als erwartet und nimmt sich nicht viel mit der MSI.
> Im idle laufen die Lüfter weiter mit bei 32% und ca. 34°C bei 24°C Raumtemperatur.
> In BF4 waren es 67% bei 75°C und nem Boost zwischen 1392 und 1404 MHz.
> ...



Kurz um, die HOF kühlt nicht besser als die MSI.
Bei der MSI hattest 80° bei weit höheren Raumtemperaturen, aber zumindest verhält sich die Karte was den Takt angeht normal bei dir,


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Echt jetzt?
7°C weniger bei 18% weniger Lüftergeschwindigkeit soll nicht besser sein?
Nur so nebenbei, habe die MSI gestern bei gleicher Raumtemperatur gemessen und da war ich bei 82°C und 85% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. August 2015)

Du hast doch was von 33° Raumtemperatur geschrieben, da sind 24° schon viel weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Beim ersten Test waren es 26°C, gestern 24°C.
33°C hatte ich als ich die Inno noch hatte, da wäre die MSI überfordert gewesen.

Edit:
Hier der Post dazu:


JoM79 schrieb:


> So, mal ne Viertelstunde gezockt.
> Karte geht bis 81°C bei 84% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und nem Boost von 1240MHz.
> Raumtemperatur sind 26°C und die beiden 120mm Noctua Lüfter blasen die ganze Zeit mit 1000 1/min auf die Karte.
> Laut ist sie dabei nicht unbedingt, aber Reserven hat dabei nicht mehr.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. August 2015)

HOF?


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Hall of Fame.


----------



## CSharper (18. August 2015)

Also wer mit Valley und Heaven in Fhd seine Karte auf Instabilitäten prüft und sich dann wundert dass die Karte mit DSR etc. abstürzt der sollte mal die Vram Auslastung von diesen Benchmarks anschauen. Da wird ja kaum Vram genutzt also wird dieser ungenutzte Teil überhaupt nicht geprüft.


----------



## Xeesc (18. August 2015)

Kurze Frage zum Thema 980 TI - Mainboard 

Dieses Mainboard - ASRock > Z97 Extreme6 für eine 980 TI X3 und Inno3D Hybrid SLI Variante.
Empfehlenswert ?

Danke.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Was heisst empfehlenswert?
Es wird funktionieren, viel Platz wird aber nicht zwischen den Karten sein.


----------



## Xeesc (18. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was heisst empfehlenswert?
> Es wird funktionieren, viel Platz wird aber nicht zwischen den Karten sein.



Alternativen ?
Dachte dass ich bei Quad SLI Support einen Slot "überspringen" kann.

Danke


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Du musst die PCIe Ports 2+4 nehmen.
Der letzte PCIe x16 Port ist elektrisch nur mit x2 angebunden, steht auch alles in den Spezifikationen auf der AsRock Homepage.
Wenn du das Board schon hast, RTFM.


----------



## Xeesc (18. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du musst die PCIe Ports 2+4 nehmen.
> Der letzte PCIe x16 Port ist elektrisch nur mit x2 angebunden, steht auch alles in den Spezifikationen auf der AsRock Homepage.
> Wenn du das Board schon hast, RTFM.



Wollte Heute/Morgen Abend bestellen und wollte vor dem Einkauf noch paar Meinungen hören.
Die Rezensionen sind größtenteils gut doch mir wäre lieber eine richtige Rezension hier aus dem Forum da sich die User hier mehr mit der Materie befassen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Erstell einfach mal einen Thread dazu im Mainboard Forum.
Würde da eher sowas wie das Gigabyte Z97 SOC nehmen, da ist 1 Slot mehr Platz zwischen den Karten.
Alternativ S2011-3, aber das willst du ja eher nicht glaube ich mal.


----------



## SlapJack (19. August 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Hier Bilder:
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus. Krass das es sich echt noch ausging. Hoffe die Temps bleiben im Rahmen 

Was mich mal wieder interessiert, was ist das für ein Gehäuse? Ist das das Air540 von Corssair? 

Auf jedenall sehr cool. Viel Spaß mit dem System!


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Krass das es sich echt noch ausging. Hoffe die Temps bleiben im Rahmen
> 
> Was mich mal wieder interessiert, was ist das für ein Gehäuse? Ist das das Air540 von Corssair?
> 
> Auf jedenall sehr cool. Viel Spaß mit dem System!



Ja, ist das corsair 
Laeft astrein.
Aber jetzt wo die graka und der DH14 cpu luefter so leise sind fallen wirklich die gehaeuseluefter negativ auf ^^

Aber da werd ich jetzt erstmal nix dran machen


----------



## PiratePerfection (19. August 2015)

Kann wer zwischen der Inno3D GTX 980 Ti Hybrid und der EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid vergleichen? 

Welche der beiden würde eine Kaufempfehlung bekommen?


----------



## Mysterion (19. August 2015)

Rein objektiv betrachtet, hat die Inno3D Hybrid mehr Kühlerfläche auf den SpaWas, zudem arbeitet der Lüfter sehr leise.

Bei der EVGA sitzt der laute Radiallüfter im Gehäuse und es gibt kaum Kühlfläche.

Die AiO sind mehr oder weniger identisch, bei der Inno3D kommt die Lösung von Asetek, bei der EVGA von Coolermaster.


----------



## PiratePerfection (19. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Rein objektiv betrachtet, hat die Inno3D Hybrid mehr Kühlerfläche auf den SpaWas, zudem arbeitet der Lüfter sehr leise.
> 
> Bei der EVGA sitzt der laute Radiallüfter im Gehäuse und es gibt kaum Kühlfläche.
> 
> Die AiO sind mehr oder weniger identisch, bei der Inno3D kommt die Lösung von Asetek, bei der EVGA von Coolermaster.



Weist du zufällig welche von beiden bei gleichem OC Kühler und Leiser läuft?


----------



## r0xa (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hall of Fame.



Hast du die HoF mal bis zum Maximum Übertaktet? Die soll ja angeblich so krass zu Übertakten sein...


----------



## Blackout27 (19. August 2015)

*Kleines Fazit zur Palit GTX980ti Jetstream:
*
*Standard:*
Als kleine Hilfestellung für andere User hier möchte ich kurz und bündig meine Wertung zur Palit 980ti Jetstream (ohne Super) abgeben.
Der Aufbau ist identisch zur "großen" Schwester der SuperJetstream. es wird ein standard PCB verwendet und darauf der Kühler "Jetstream" welcher auch die Vram Bausteine und Spannungswandler kühlt. Lediglich die Taktraten sind niedriger (Boost bei 1215Mhz/3506Mhz). Der ASIC meiner Karte liegt bei 74,1%, die Karte wird max. 72 Grad warm bei einem Lüfterspeed von 51% (ca. 1,3 Sone). Meine Karte besitzt ein leichtes, je nach Spiel bzw Benchmark höhrbares Spulenfiepen (allerdings könnte das Spulenfiepne auch durch ein neues Netzteil abgeschwächt bzw behoben werden) welches bei dem Heaven Benchmark auch unter 60fps zu hören ist, bei CS GO erst ab 144fps (Metal Gear Solid GZ, GTA5, Crysis ganz leichtes Spulenfiepen welches man nur mit dem Ohr am Gehäuse wahrnehmen kann).

*Angepasst:*
Jede GTX980ti ist schnell aber wie schnell geht die Jetstream zu übertakten? Nach über 1 Monat habe ich meine Palit auf 1452Mhz/3802Mhz übertakten können. Den Lüfterspeed habe ich auf 70% (ca 2,5-3 Sone) gesetzt wodurch die Karte bei den heißen Sommertagen max 75 Grad (Spitze) warm gewurden ist (an normalen Tagen wird die Karte max 72 Grad warm). Mit normalen Spielesound/mit Kopföhrern ist die Karte nicht zu hören. Ohne Spielesound sind die Lüfter gut höhrbar/angenehmes Rauschen. Im Idle habe ich den Zero-Modus deaktivert und die Lüfter bei 40% (kaum höhrbar/nicht höhrbar) gesetzt. 
Durch die Übertaktung ist die Karte je nach Spiel noch einmal spürbar schneller gewurden. Ein gutes Beispiel Witcher 3 und OC VRAM: durch das Übertakten des Vram´s auf 3802Mhz hatte ich in 4K statt 35fps ganze 42fps bei gleichen Boosttakt 1452Mhz.

*Fazit:*
Ich kann die Palit jeden empfehlen der nicht auf extrem OC aus ist und eine leise und gut verarbeitete GTX980ti sucht. Die Palit ist auch zum moderaten übertakten gut geeignet d.h. wenn man nicht 1500Mhz Boostakt und 4000Mhz Vram-Takt als Pflichtkaufgrund hat. Gerade der Preis von 699€ macht die Karte in meinen Augen attraktiv auch wen die große Schwester mittlerweile  kein Cent mehr kostet bzw sogar billiger ist. Lediglich die Verpackung und das Zubehör sind eher dürftig was bei dem Preis nicht sein dürfte. Mein Kaufgrund war es mit der Karte an mein 4K TV alle neuen Spiele in hohen-max. Einstellungen mit mind. 30fps und Controller zu genießen. Die Palit hat meine Erwartungen weit übertroffen. Ich kann GTA5, The Witcher 3 und sogar ACC Unity flüssig ohne Ruckler genießen.  Das neue Metal Gear Solid kann ich in max. Einstellungen (Anti Aliasing immer auf FXAA) sogar bei fast konstanten 60fps spielen.

Ich würde der Karte 9 von 10 möglichen Punkten geben 

+ Preis 
 + Verarbeitung
 + Kühler
 + Taktraten
 + 4K Gamertauglich
(+ ASIC)

                               - Verpackung minderwertig
                                               - Zubehör lächerlich (DVI auf HDMI Adapter)


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Hast du die HoF mal bis zum Maximum Übertaktet? Die soll ja angeblich so krass zu Übertakten sein...


Nein, noch garnicht.
Mache gerade komplett Windows 7 neu drauf, in Vorbereitung auf Windows 10 und bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Arbeite aber zuerst mal an den Lüfterschwankungen, da laut KFA² angeblich kein Problem vorhanden ist.
Wenn ich dazu komme, kann ich aber mal ne Runde übertakten und gucken was da geht.


----------



## r0xa (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, noch garnicht.
> Mache gerade komplett Windows 7 neu drauf, in Vorbereitung auf Windows 10 und bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen.
> Arbeite aber zuerst mal an den Lüfterschwankungen, da laut KFA² angeblich kein Problem vorhanden ist.
> Wenn ich dazu komme, kann ich aber mal ne Runde übertakten und gucken was da geht.



Supi das wäre Nice  Ich finde nämlich kaum bis gar keine Berichte über die Karte was OC angeht


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Hatte nur kurz BF4 getestet und da geht sie mit Stockboost auf 1392-1404MHz.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (19. August 2015)

Da muss noch mehr kommen, ist ja schließlich KFA's Pendant zu Classy und co......


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Da muss noch mehr kommen, ist ja schließlich KFA's Pendant zu Classy und co......


Jaja
Wenn ich heute Abend noch dazu komme.


----------



## r0xa (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jaja
> Wenn ich heute Abend noch dazu komme.



1400+ klingt ja schon Super, jetzt wollen wir 1500+ sehen


----------



## JayR91 (19. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Da muss noch mehr kommen, ist ja schließlich KFA's Pendant zu Classy und co......


Ne, eigentlich nur ne ganz normale Referenzkarte mit großen Kühler?


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. August 2015)

selbst meine billig-gainwards laufen doch stabil bei 1450mhz und da würde sicher noch was gehen.....lüfter sind noch schön leise und karten recht kühl (arctic cool wurden nachgerüstet)
ASIC bei 75+%

Also, der Preis und ob es eine "Billigkarte" oder eine teure sind, sagen über die Qualität des PCB bzw des Chip doch garnix aus ^^
Die werden doch nicht extra nochmal bei EVGA und co aussortiert und die besseren für die teureren KArten genommen, sondern der höhere Preis entsteht durch den leiseren Kühler? Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

@TE: Schön sauberes und ordentliches System, Kompliment!


----------



## enta (19. August 2015)

Boah hate die hängt aber bös durch, die würd ich abstützten.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ne, eigentlich nur ne ganz normale Referenzkarte mit großen Kühler?


Ähmm nein, nicht wirklich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (19. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Jetzt bin ich etwas überrascht/verwundert/euphorisch/gaga/...ichweißnichtwas: 
Ich will für meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme gerne unter Wasser setzen und nun habe ich folgendes gesehen (link unten): Geht mal auf 3:20 ... Kann ich mir SO von Alphacool nen kostenfreien (ich würde auch natürlich den normalen Ladenpreis bezahlen) Komplettwasserkühler für meine GPU holen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeJdQzH-C34


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Ja, kannst du.
Kann aber dauern.


----------



## chischko (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du.
> Kann aber dauern.



Schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn es ne Sache von paar Tagen ist zu scannen und dann den Kühler zu entwerfen würd ich jedenfalls mal zu den Jungs nach Bielefeld fahren und die scannen lassen und mir dann den Kühler anfertigen lassen. Wär ja ne mega Geschichte! Ich glaube die wären somit die ersten, die sowas anfertigen würden und nachdem sich die GPU einer gewissen Beliebhet erfreut denke ich auch, dass sich das kommerziell rechnen kann.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. August 2015)

@thehate91: fiepen hatte ich bei meiner Super Jetstream gar nicht, nur ein zwar deutlich hörbares (wenn Lüfter aus) zirpen aber nicht nervend, was aber nicht fps abhängig war sondern "Szenenabhängig"

Hab die übrigens wieder zurückgeschickt, da heute letzter Tag widerruf und bestell mir noch ne neue, da ich zuletzt in TW3 bluescreens hatte nach einer Weile spielen (Video Scheduler), die ich trotz prime, furmark, heaven nicht reproduzieren konnte, wollte kein Risiko eingehen. Auch weils die (ab Montag lieferbar) recht günstig bei Amazon gibt, und so hart wie es klingt Amazon ist einfach kulanter bei defekten und man bekommt sofort Ersatz ohne 4+ Wochen zu warten.

PS.: ein wenig offtopic, wollte mir grad das aktuelle Coretemp laden, und musste feststellen das Core Temp auf der Blacklist vom FF steht, wegen "unerwünschter Software"


----------



## Blackout27 (19. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Boah hate die hängt aber bös durch, die würd ich abstützten.



Habe ich ein Knick in der Optik? Für mich ist die fast gerade.




MountyMAX schrieb:


> @thehate91: fiepen hatte ich bei meiner Super Jetstream gar nicht, nur ein zwar deutlich hörbares (wenn Lüfter aus) zirpen aber nicht nervend, was aber nicht fps abhängig war sondern "Szenenabhängig"
> 
> Hab die übrigens wieder zurückgeschickt, da heute letzter Tag widerruf und bestell mir noch ne neue, da ich zuletzt in TW3 bluescreens hatte nach einer Weile spielen (Video Scheduler), die ich trotz prime, furmark, heaven nicht reproduzieren konnte, wollte kein Risiko eingehen. Auch weils die (ab Montag lieferbar) recht günstig bei Amazon gibt, und so hart wie es klingt Amazon ist einfach kulanter bei defekten und man bekommt sofort Ersatz ohne 4+ Wochen zu warten.



Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch so machen. Meine hat noch kein einzigen BC gehabt. Das Spulenfiepen hatte meine GTX970 auch und als die dann mein Freund (Kumpel^^) bekommen hat war sie frei von Fiepen und Zierpen. Schätze es liegt auch zum Teil an meinen Netzteil


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn es ne Sache von paar Tagen ist zu scannen und dann den Kühler zu entwerfen würd ich jedenfalls mal zu den Jungs nach Bielefeld fahren und die scannen lassen und mir dann den Kühler anfertigen lassen. Wär ja ne mega Geschichte! Ich glaube die wären somit die ersten, die sowas anfertigen würden und nachdem sich die GPU einer gewissen Beliebhet erfreut denke ich auch, dass sich das kommerziell rechnen kann.


Nö, aber bei den Bedingungen steht 10-20Werktage zum Messen.
Dann musst du halt noch drauf warten, dass der Kühler produziert wird.

Haben die ihren Sitz nicht in Braunschweig?


----------



## JayR91 (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, aber bei den Bedingungen steht 10-20Werktage zum Messen.
> Dann musst du halt noch drauf warten, dass der Kühler produziert wird.
> 
> Haben die ihren Sitz nicht in Braunschweig?


Ja die sitzen in Braunschweig


chischko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Jetzt bin ich etwas überrascht/verwundert/euphorisch/gaga/...ichweißnichtwas:
> Ich will für meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme gerne unter Wasser setzen und nun habe ich folgendes gesehen (link unten): Geht mal auf 3:20 ... Kann ich mir SO von Alphacool nen kostenfreien (ich würde auch natürlich den normalen Ladenpreis bezahlen) Komplettwasserkühler für meine GPU holen??


Den kriegst du umsonst, hier der Link Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free


----------



## chischko (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö, aber bei den Bedingungen steht 10-20Werktage zum Messen.
> Dann musst du halt noch drauf warten, dass der Kühler produziert wird.
> 
> Haben die ihren Sitz nicht in Braunschweig?



Jo stimmt Braunschweig... 
Poar  nen Monat ohne GPU könnte schon hart werden... Vielleicht muss ich mir  das noch überlegen. Geil wäre es aber!  Ggf. krieg ich ja leihweise  irgendwo anders ne andere GPU für den Zeitraum her, dann wäre das zu  verschmerzen. 

Kannst Du mri mal nen Link zu den Bedingungen geben, oder woher hast Du das mit den 10-20 Tagen?


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Guck mal auf der Homepage von alphacool, auf der rechten Seite findest du den Unterpunkt dazu.
Wenn du auf der Seite bist, stehen dann da alle Informationen.


----------



## JayR91 (19. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck mal auf der Homepage von alphacool, auf der rechten Seite findest du den Unterpunkt dazu.
> Wenn du auf der Seite bist, stehen dann da alle Informationen.


Oder er klickt auf den Link den ich gepostet habe


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Lol, irgendwie überlese ich heute die Hälfte.


----------



## chischko (19. August 2015)

Auf jeden Fall mal danke für die Hilfe! Ich hab denen nun mal ne Mail geschrieben, ob man ohne diesen ganzen Versand etc. da auch mal nach Terminabsprache vorbeischauen könnte und die vermessen das dann 2-3 Tage. Hab in der Ecke Freunde bei denen ich unterkommen kann und arbeiten kann ich von überall aus, von daher wäre das die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (20. August 2015)

JoM was mach das OC? 
Mittlerweile ist auch die Watercooled edition von KFA gelistet: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF Watercooled, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHH3WT) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Lt. Mindfactory Seite ab September Verfügbar. Wenn ich das Ding sehe, denke ich ich brauche ne Wakü


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> JoM was mach das OC?
> Mittlerweile ist auch die Watercooled edition von KFA gelistet: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF Watercooled, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHH3WT) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> Lt. Mindfactory Seite ab September Verfügbar. Wenn ich das Ding sehe, denke ich ich brauche ne Wakü



Geht mir genau so  Aber ich könnte mit Mühe und Not gerade mal die Standart Komponenten Verbauen Hehe  Eine WaKü kommt für mich also nicht in Frage xD


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> JoM was mach das OC?


Da kommt nichts mehr. 
Die Lüftersteuerung ist einfach nur schlecht.
Andauernd wird der mittlere Lüfter langsamer und dreht dann wieder hoch.
Selbst mit ner festgelegten Drehzahl im afterburner 
Zeigt sich dieses Verhalten. 
Das tollste ist, das der Support meint, dass das alles so in Ordnung ist und seine Richtigkeit hat.
Dh entweder ich lebe damit oder ich setze sie unter Wasser. 
Nun damit leben will ich nicht und der Wasserkühler von Bitspower ist noch lange nicht verfügbar. 
Selbst dann kostet er das doppelte von nem normalen Wasserkühler. 
Also behalte ich die von mir anfangs verschmähte MSI Gaming, weil die kann ich zur Not auch unter Wasser setzen und das Spulenfiepen ist gut wie nicht vorhanden.
Fazit der ganzen Odyssee:
Anscheinend gibt es mit jeder der von mir getesteten Karten irgendein Problem. 
Da bietet die MSI Gaming mit ihrem ziemlich ausgereizten Kühlkonzept noch das geringste übel.


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da kommt nichts mehr.
> Die Lüftersteuerung ist einfach nur schlecht.
> Andauernd wird der mittlere Lüfter langsamer und dreht dann wieder hoch.
> Selbst mit ner festgelegten Drehzahl im afterburner
> ...



Hmm Ok dann fällt die HoF auch ins Wasser :>


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Jap.
Das Problem haben auch mehrere andere Leute in anderen Foren.
Aber laut Support ist ja alles in Ordnung. 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, eine vernünftige 980ti auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Wo liegt das Problem bei der HOF?


----------



## PiratePerfection (20. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem bei der HOF?



Steht doch weiter oben?


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Steht doch weiter oben?



Ich erkenne kein Problem


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Also das die Lüfter immer wieder kurz 400 1/min langsamer werden, was auch deutlich hörbar ist, ist für dich kein Problem?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (20. August 2015)

Naja ein Lüfter der die RPM nicht hält und immer rauf und runter regelt kann schon richtig nerven....
Hab son problem grad am case mit dem scheiß Phanteks hub.
Muss doch ne Wakü mit Aquaero her


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Nein, wieso?


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Dann sei froh darüber. 
Ich habe dann doch andere Ansprüche an eine 750€ Karte.


----------



## deReen (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sei froh darüber.
> Ich habe dann doch andere Ansprüche an eine 750€ Karte.



Jetzt musst du eigentlich nur noch die Gigabyte ausprobieren 
Vielleicht ist die ja das richtige für dich, mit neuem Bios sogar ein bisschen leiser.
Du solltest zumindest keine Probleme mit Lüftersteuerung, Temperatur, PCB und Übertaktbarkeit bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Ich glaube dann köpft mich meine Frau.


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann köpft mich meine Frau.



Aber du hast dafür eine gute Karte HeheeeHee


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Na mal gucken.
Erstmal geht die HOF zurück. 
Und falls ich doch wieder auf Wasser gehe, bin ich bei MSI besser dran.
Und vor allem da spulenfiepen kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## CL90 (20. August 2015)

@JoM79
Wenn du unter wasser gehst, warum dann MSI? Weil die keine Probleme mit Spulenfiepen hat? oder was wäre da der Grund?


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Jap und weil MSI den Kühlertausch erlaubt.
Zudem habe ich sie schon da, die Gigabyte wäre dann ein Überraschungspaket.


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap und weil MSI den Kühlertausch erlaubt.
> Zudem habe ich sie schon da, die Gigabyte wäre dann ein Überraschungspaket.



Probier die G1 aus  Kannst sie ja wie alle anderen Karten zurückschicken. Gab bis jetzt ja ziemlich viel positives über die Karte, wenn man schlechte Ohren hat, aber das neue BIOS soll ja Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na mal gucken.
> Erstmal geht die HOF zurück.
> Und falls ich doch wieder auf Wasser gehe, bin ich bei MSI besser dran.
> Und vor allem da spulenfiepen kein Problem darstellt.



Mit einem Lüfter der nicht richtig läuft hätte ich auch ein dickes Problem! Die MSI ist sicher eine tolle Karte und falls dir der Kühler nicht reicht und du doch keine Wkü betreiben möchtest (hattest ja geschrieben das du das nicht mehr möchtest wegen Hardwaretausch) kannst du ja ein guten LuKü drauf setzten wie "warawarawiiu" 
Ich glaube dennoch das du mit der Palit oder der Inno glücklicher geworden wärst trotz standard PCB da dir ja OC nicht so wichtig ist und wenns hart auf hart kommt schiebst du eben den Takt Regler beim Afterburner ein Stück nach rechts.

 Naja egal *Glückwunsch zur MSI*


----------



## SlapJack (20. August 2015)

Schade das die HOF auch nichts taugt. 

Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe war die ja auch eher wichtig das das ding einigermaßen ruhig ist oder? Dann bin ich mal gespannt was du zur G1 sagst. Ich denke ohne OC (oder nur in gewissem maße) solltest du die auf jedenfall ruhig kriegen. Jedoch kann man leider ab und an eine mit Spulenfiepen erwischen.

Ich denke auch, dass trotz standard PCB die EVGA oder Inno Hybrid die bessere Lösung für dich wäre. Auf jedenfall viel Glück mit der G1 und deiner Wasserkühlung für die MSI. Bin schon gespannt ob dann endlich alles Anständig läuft. Ich drück dir auf jedenfall die Daumen dass langsam mal ruhe einkehrt


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

Also wenn du eine ruhige Karte willst, nimm die Inno Hybrid, selbst unter MAX. Last ist sie sehr leise


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Nur im idle wohl nicht so ganz.
Laut PCGH irgendwas bei 1 sone.


----------



## Lori78 (20. August 2015)

Ich höre von meinen beiden Hybrid nix im idle


----------



## PiratePerfection (20. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich höre von meinen beiden Hybrid nix im idle



Wo hast du bei dir die Lüfter montiert?


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Ich höre von meinen beiden Hybrid nix im idle


Das ist doch gut, nur heisst das nicht dass es bei mir auch so ist.
Ich behalte jetzt die MSI und gut ist.


----------



## SlapJack (20. August 2015)

Dann Glückwunsch dazu und hoffentlich viel und vorallem lange Spaß damit 

An die anderen (2?) Inno Hybrid benutzer. Auf welche Temps kommt denn eure Inno so Maximal? Hat jemand von euch noch einen Lüfter Hinzumontiert, bzw. einen anderen dranmontiert?


----------



## Lori78 (20. August 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Wo hast du bei dir die Lüfter montiert?



Der eine Lüfter ist oben hinten neben dem CPU Lüfter, der andere ist vorne montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (20. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap und weil MSI den Kühlertausch erlaubt.



KFA erlaubt das meines Wissens nach auch, hat mal einer im Overclock.net was dazu geschrieben.
Musst nur zurückbauen bei Garantiefall 
Der BP Block ist übrigens gar nicht so extrem teuer, die Backplate ist incl.


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Dann Glückwunsch dazu und hoffentlich viel und vorallem lange Spaß damit
> 
> An die anderen (2?) Inno Hybrid benutzer. Auf welche Temps kommt denn eure Inno so Maximal? Hat jemand von euch noch einen Lüfter Hinzumontiert, bzw. einen anderen dranmontiert?



Wenn es in meiner Bude am Kochen ist dann wird die Karte so 70-72° Heiß, sonst so 62-67°


----------



## -H1N1- (20. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> An die anderen (2?) Inno Hybrid benutzer. Auf welche Temps kommt denn eure Inno so Maximal? Hat jemand von euch noch einen Lüfter Hinzumontiert, bzw. einen anderen dranmontiert?


 Bei mir sind es 68°C mit Serienlüfter, einen anderen montieren geht nicht, dafür muss der Kühler ab = Garantie verloren. Ist aber auch nicht nötig, da der Serienlüfter wirklich vernünftig ist


----------



## r0xa (20. August 2015)

Die Inno Hybrid ist auf jeden Fall sehr leise, Spulenfiepen habe ich ab 500 FPS (Ladesequenzen) und irgendwelche Pumpengeräusche habe ich auch nicht. Wer leise Karten bevorzugt wird mit der Glücklich


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> KFA erlaubt das meines Wissens nach auch, hat mal einer im Overclock.net was dazu geschrieben.
> Musst nur zurückbauen bei Garantiefall
> Der BP Block ist übrigens gar nicht so extrem teuer, die Backplate ist incl.


190€ ist nicht teuer?
Ein normaler Fullcoverblock kostet um die 80-100€ und ne Backplate kostet auch nur um die 20€.
Also ist der Block knapp doppelt so teuer.
Ausserdem ist er noch lange nicht verfügbar und ich hab keine Lust mir die nächsten 1-3 Monate diese Lüfter anzutun.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (20. August 2015)

70€ Unterschied finde ich bei den Kosten für ne Wakü auch nicht so extrem viel....
Aber jedem das seine, hoffe inständig du wirst mit der MSI glücklich  EK soll ja bald nen block bringen, der dann wohl mit backplate auch mal locker 150€ kostet


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Da ich nicht unbedingt nen Wasserkühler brauche, könnte ich die Karte auch zu Alphacool schicken und kriege einen umsonst.
Wäre aber bei der HoF auch gegangen.
Das wäre aber nur die allerletzte Lösung und deswegen bleibt auch die MSI.
Eigentlich ist es auch ganz einfach.
Bei der HoF muss ein Wasserkühler drauf und bei der MSI könnte ich das zur Not machen.
Dazu kommt, das ich keine Backplate brauche.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. August 2015)

Ich dachte die MSI taktet nicht richtig bei dir?
Kann ja nicht sein dass so viele Karten bei dir nicht so wollen wie es sein soll.


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2015)

Kann auch am Windows gelegenen haben.
Habe gestern Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt und irgendwie läuft sie jetzt vom Takt her normal.
Bei der HOF gibt's aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## PiratePerfection (20. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Der eine Lüfter ist oben hinten neben dem CPU Lüfter, der andere ist vorne montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Weiß jemand wies bei Palit bez. Garantie ausschaut?
Was ist bei denen Erlaubt? Kühlertausch, OC etc.


----------



## SlapJack (21. August 2015)

Lori78 schrieb:


> Der eine Lüfter ist oben hinten neben dem CPU Lüfter, der andere ist vorne montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist denn die Grafikkarte mit dem Radiator vorne Kühler als die Grafikkarte mit dem Radiator hinten?


----------



## Vodkaice87 (21. August 2015)

Aus dem Hexus Forum Stand 2013:
"Palit first to respond: Please kindly be notified that removing or changing the original fan from Palit graphic card will void its manufacturer warranty.
Actually all the fan designs on Palit graphic card are qualified to deal with the thermal part and meet Nvidia’s thermal SPEC.
Please consider more before you take this movement."

Keine Ahnung, ob das noch aktuell ist, aber ich gehe mal davon aus.
OC sollte normalerweise auch die Garantie verletzen, da du die Hardware ausserhalb der Spezifikationen betreibst.
EVGA erlaubt es glaube ich als einziger explizit. Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Hmm, okay.
Wie ist denn die Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ein rundum-sorglos Paket, oder muss man da noch fummeln? Weil ich möchte eigentlich nur Einbauen und fertig^^
Das es die leiseste 980ti sein soll, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## PiratePerfection (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hmm, okay.
> Wie ist denn die Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Ein rundum-sorglos Paket, oder muss man da noch fummeln? Weil ich möchte eigentlich nur Einbauen und fertig^^
> Das es die leiseste 980ti sein soll, habe ich gelesen.



Was willst du denn da sonst noch dran "fummeln"?^^

Von den 980 Ti's von denen man hier hört hat die Palit eher so gut wie keine Probleme, habe nur gehört das die bei einer bestimmten % Anzahl der Lüfter U/min  etwas sein soll in Bezug auf Störgeräusche mehr aber auch nicht  

*Alle Ángaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Naja ich will halt ein rundum-sorglos Paket 
Nicht so wie bei meiner 290X, ständig funktioniert was nicht, man muss im Afterburner rumfummeln etc. was weiß ich
hab halt kein Bock mehr drauf mich immer darum kümmern zu müssen

Jeden Tag beim Einschalten quält mich aufs neue: Springt die Karte jetzt an oder nicht?
Oder Z.b. Temperaturprobleme, ich habe keine Lust die Temps. ständig kontrollieren zu müssen, es soll einfach laufen.

Verstehst?


----------



## defPlaya (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Naja ich will halt ein rundum-sorglos Paket
> Nicht so wie bei meiner 290X, ständig funktioniert was nicht, man muss im Afterburner rumfummeln etc. was weiß ich
> hab halt kein Bock mehr drauf mich immer darum kümmern zu müssen
> 
> ...



100% rundum-sorglos Paket. Leise, hohes OC und kühle GPU. Ich kann die Palit nur empfehlen. Wenn du nicht so Lautstärke empfindlich bist, dann kannste die Lüfter auf 70% stellen und dann Oc auf über 1530 MHz bringen. Ich habe Lüfter auf 55% gefixt und habe einen Stabilen Boost von 1430 MHz was für mich völlig reicht. Ich will nen Silent PC und den hsbe ich jetzt.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. August 2015)

@S754

Lies mal mein Post #4621 
Sollte dir ggf. helfen bei der Kaufentscheidung 



defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich habe Lüfter auf 55% gefixt und habe einen Stabilen Boost von 1430 MHz was für mich völlig reicht. Ich will nen Silent PC und den hsbe ich jetzt.



Wie warm wird deine Palit bei 55%?


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

@defPlaya: Nanana, definitiv KEIN OC, sonst ists wieder kein 100% rundum sorglos Paket!
OC kommt mir nicht in die Tüte 



thehate91 schrieb:


> @S754
> 
> Lies mal mein Post #4621
> Sollte dir ggf. helfen bei der Kaufentscheidung



Hmm danke, aber das überzeugt mich nicht wirklich


----------



## Vodkaice87 (21. August 2015)

Ohne OC kannst du fast jede nehmen, wichtig wäre zu wissen, was dir wichtig ist:
- Silent
- Hohes Werks OC
- Temps

Edit: sehe gerade du zieltest bei der Palit darauf, dass sie leise ist.
Dann nimm die doch? scheint eine gute Karte zu sein. Als Alternative eventuell die Inno3d X3 Air Boss wobei da ja manchen die VRM Thematik nicht schmeckt oder MSI?


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Vodkaice87 schrieb:


> Ohne OC kannst du fast jede nehmen, wichtig wäre zu wissen, was dir wichtig ist:
> - Silent
> - Hohes Werks OC
> - Temps
> ...



Leise und keine Heizung, das wirkt sich negativ auf meine CPU und mein Wohlbefinden aus.


----------



## Lori78 (21. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Ist denn die Grafikkarte mit dem Radiator vorne Kühler als die Grafikkarte mit dem Radiator hinten?



Die Karte ist ca. 3-5°C kühler. Bei BF4 bewegen sich die temps bei +50°C.


----------



## SlapJack (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Leise und keine Heizung, das wirkt sich negativ auf meine CPU und mein Wohlbefinden aus.



Naja Leise und keine Heizung würde ich ja eher zu ner Hybrid Tendieren. Radiator nach Hinten dann beeinflusst sie den CPU nicht und Leise sind sie auf jedenfall auch. Ansonsten sollte die Palit Ihren Dienst ebenso gut verrichten und auch Ruhig sein, soweit man das vom Rest so liest. 



Lori78 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist ca. 3-5°C kühler. Bei BF4 bewegen sich die temps bei +50°C.



Danke dir. Ich gehe davon aus das du auf 1080p Spielst? Dann sollten meine 72° in Games bei 4k voll okay sein denke ich.


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Naja Leise und keine Heizung würde ich ja eher zu ner Hybrid Tendieren.


Hybrid?  Nein danke, da kann ich gleich eine Fury X nehmen. Diese Radiatoren und Schläuche sind hässlich.


----------



## r0xa (21. August 2015)

Ich wolle mal Fragen was ihr davon so haltet : Unten ist der Boden mit 3x 180mm Lüftern, am CPU 2x Corsair SP120, der blaue Lüfter ist der Silverstone Lüfter vom CPU den ich jetzt als Unterstützung für die GPU angebaut habe und oben der weiß ist der normale Graka Lüfter von der Inno Hybrid. Ist der Airflow so gut oder habe ich es komplett Falsch gemacht?  Bin bei sowas ein totaler Anfänger aber ich versuch zu Lernen. 

Die Temps belaufen sich in GTA5 (nach 20min Test) auf  CPU: 50-55° und GPU: 55-57°
Witcher3 (20min Test) CPU: 45-55° und GPU: 55-61° (ganz kurz mal 62° und sofort wieder runter auf 61°)

Ich bin für Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## r0xa (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hybrid?  Nein danke, da kann ich gleich eine Fury X nehmen. Diese Radiatoren und Schläuche sind hässlich.



Nimm doch die Palit... ich würde zur G1 tendieren, aber gut mir ist die Lautstärke auch fast egal, da ich eh immer über mein Headset Zocke/Musik höre

(Sry for Dbl Post :/ )


----------



## Lori78 (21. August 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ich gehe davon aus das du auf 1080p Spielst? Dann sollten meine 72° in Games bei 4k voll okay sein denke ich.



Ich spiele auf dem Dell U3415W mit 3440x1440 auf Ultra mit DSR 200%


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ich wolle mal Fragen was ihr davon so haltet : Unten ist der Boden mit 3x 180mm Lüftern, am CPU 2x Corsair SP120, der blaue Lüfter ist der Silverstone Lüfter vom CPU den ich jetzt als Unterstützung für die GPU angebaut habe und oben der weiß ist der normale Graka Lüfter von der Inno Hybrid. Ist der Airflow so gut oder habe ich es komplett Falsch gemacht?  Bin bei sowas ein totaler Anfänger aber ich versuch zu Lernen.
> 
> Die Temps belaufen sich in GTA5 (nach 20min Test) auf  CPU: 50-55° und GPU: 55-57°
> Witcher3 (20min Test) CPU: 45-55° und GPU: 55-61° (ganz kurz mal 62° und sofort wieder runter auf 61°)
> ...



Bei den Temperaturen kannst du so falsch gar nicht liegen.


----------



## MountyMAX (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Hmm, okay.
> Wie ist denn die Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> Ein rundum-sorglos Paket, oder muss man da noch fummeln? Weil ich möchte eigentlich nur Einbauen und fertig^^
> Das es die leiseste 980ti sein soll, habe ich gelesen.



Die Palit ist in Ordnung, unter Last ist der Spielsound deutlich lauter als das relativ leise rauschen der Lüfter - was mich halt nervt ist, wenn du ein Spiel hast was die Karte nur wenig fordert, aber die Temperatur doch erhöht, dann hast du dieses an-aus-an-aus-an-aus des Lüfters, was aber auch wieder von der Raumtemperatur abhängt, optional kannst du natürlich auch einfach die Lüfter auf x% festsetzen, oder eine eigene Lüfterkurve definieren (z.B. das die Lüfter schon bei 50°C mit 30 % (unhörbar) drehen, allerdings mach nicht den Fehler wie ich und beende das Programm, wenn du du eine manuelle Lüfterkurve verwendest, sonst regelt es nicht weiter, sondern bleibt auf der aktuellen Lüftereinstellung.

Einzig die X3 von Inno3D ist noch leiser, aber da deckt der Kühler wohl nicht alles ab weshalb bestimmte Bauteile arg heiß werden.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Der Kühler bei der Inno deckt alles ab, da ist ein kleiner Extrakühler drauf.
Nur drehen sich die Lüfter ziemlich langsam und deswegen wird das ziemlich heiss.
Hatte testweise nen Lüfter seitlich aufliegen.
70mm mit 4000 1/min.
Dadurch wurden die VRMs knapp 30°C kühler.
Aber tendenziell ist die Palit etwas lauter und kühlt dadurch besser.
Würde aber bei beiden ne eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen oder halt die Lüfter im BIOS anders einstellen.


----------



## r0xa (21. August 2015)

Mal eine kleine OT Frage...hat aber auch was mit der 980 TI zu tun  ....

ist Computer Universe gut? Hat mit denen jemand Erfahrung? Wollte ja bei Mindfactory eine 980 TI bestellen aber bin dort gesperrt o.ô


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

MountyMAX: Danke für die Warnung, ich nehme jetzt sicher kein Modell mit Zero-Fan Modus.


----------



## defPlaya (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> MountyMAX: Danke für die Warnung, ich nehme jetzt sicher kein Modell mit Zero-Fan Modus.



Ähm gibt es überhaupt eine 980 ti ohne Teo-Fan Modus? Nur die Referenzkarten oder?

Dieses An-Aus-An-Aus könnt ihr mit einem gute Airflow im Gehäuse verhindern und wenn vorhanden im Desktop 120 Hz statt 144 Hz nehmen. Dann bleibt die Karte sehr kühö vorlalem wenn man kein Oc betreibt!


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Die HoF hat auch keinen Zero Fan Modus.
Läuft im idle mit 32% Lüfter.

@computeruniverse:
Hatte da bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.


----------



## defPlaya (21. August 2015)

Oki. Dann weiß *S754* ja jetzt welche Karte er kaufen wird!


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Ach echt?


----------



## defPlaya (21. August 2015)

Jau er will doch keine Karte mit Zero-Fan Modus. Da es wohl nur die HoF nicht hat dann passt es doch!


----------



## tonikroos1987 (21. August 2015)

Die classified hat auch im ln2 bios keinen zero Fan Modus &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## MountyMAX (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> MountyMAX: Danke für die Warnung, ich nehme jetzt sicher kein Modell mit Zero-Fan Modus.



Es kommt halt auf die Temperatur an, die meiste Zeit wo ich die Palit benutzt habe, waren Raumtemperaturen von >26°C im Zimmer, die letzten Tage wo es deutlich kühler war, (18-23 °C) blieb diese bei den entsprechenden Spielen komplett im passiven Modus. Die Zotac AMP! war mit dem an-aus-an-aus nicht so schlimm, regelte besser, aber diese hörst du unter Last halt deutlich


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Jau er will doch keine Karte mit Zero-Fan Modus. Da es wohl nur die HoF nicht hat dann passt es doch!


Kann er ja meine haben


----------



## r0xa (22. August 2015)

Die PNY XLR8 hat glaube ich auch keinen Zero Fan. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich auf 144hz Spiele (da war ja irgendwas mit 120/144hz...)


----------



## tonikroos1987 (22. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Die PNY XLR8 hat glaube ich auch keinen Zero Fan. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich auf 144hz Spiele (da war ja irgendwas mit 120/144hz...)



Ja bei 144hz wird die Karte auf dem Desktop so stark ausgelastet das sie so warm wird das die Lüfter immer drehen.
Bei 120hz ist dies nicht so. 
Jedenfalls ist das bei meiner so


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Ja ist korrekt, bei 120Hz gibts keine Probleme und reicht auch locker.
Zumal der Stromverbrauch im idle durch die 144Hz auch unnötig hoch ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. August 2015)

Die MSI hat auch keinen Zero Fan Mode, wenn man die Gaming App installiert und die Karte in den OC Mode schaltet, dann drehen die Lüfter langsam vor sich hin.
So sollte das jeder Hersteller machen, soll der Kunde entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist. Nur einen potenteren Kühler hättens der Karte verpassen sollen aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen komme ich mit 1450 MHZ auf 71° nach 2 Stunden Witcher 3.
Der Accelero schafft es die Temp bei 56° zu halten, kann nur jeden empfehlen sich so ein Teil anzuschaffen.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (22. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die MSI hat auch keinen Zero Fan Mode, wenn man die Gaming App installiert und die Karte in den Performance Mode schaltet, dann drehen die Lüfter langsam vor sich hin.
> So sollte das jeder Hersteller machen, soll der Kunde entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist. Nur einen potenteren Kühler hättens der Karte verpassen sollen aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen komme ich mit 1450 MHZ auf 71° nach 2 Stunden Witcher 3.
> Der Accelero schafft es die Temp bei 56° zu halten, kann nur jeden empfehlen sich so ein Teil anzuschaffen.



Mit Afterburner kenne ich dieses Problem nicht: Auch wenn ich die Karte maximal übertakte, schaltet sie in 2D unter 60° die Lüfter IMMER ab, und dies geht immer sehr schnell, wenn ich aufhöre zu zocken. Folglich HAT die MSI einen Zerofan Mode. Bloss die Gaming App hat ihn nicht konsequent umgesetzt. Weshalb? Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn dieser Einstellung nicht. Denn auch im Performance Mode macht es m.M. nach keinen Sinn, die Lüfter im Desktop Betrieb, wenn die Karte runtertaktet, laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. August 2015)

Bei der MSI kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden was er möchte, ein Problem sehe ich da nicht.
Will er den Zero Fan Mode, kann er die Karte so lassen. Möchte er eine leise und dennoch kühle Karte, dann aktiviert man den OC Mode und die Lüfter drehen im Idle und die sind unhörbar.
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn eines Zero Fan Modes nicht, die Karte wird unnötig warm. Bei den CPU Kühlern schaltet man den oder die Lüfter auch nicht ab, wieso sollte man dies bei den Grafikkarten machen? Das ganze hat man doch nur eingeführt damit sich keiner mehr über die Idle Lautstärke aufregen kann, dabei hätte man bloß vernünftige Lüfter nehmen brauchen, die einen weiten Regelbereich haben und schon wäre das "Problem" gelöst gewesen.
Die MSI ist zudem eine der wenigen Karten die die Lüfter so langsam andrehen lässt, dass man das ganze nicht hört. Kannst ja mal die Palit oder Zotac Besitzer fragen wie nervig es sein kann wenn die Lüfter hörbar andrehen, nur um dann leise zu werden.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (22. August 2015)

Naja. Das wurde auch schon in Reviews bemängelt (Hardwareluxx z.B.: "Einziger Kritikpunkt ist und bleibt an dieser Stelle das fehlende Abstellen der Lüfter im Idle-Betrieb."). Ich persönlich erwarte, dass die Fans in 2D abstellen, ob mit oder ohne OC. In 3D maximal schnell, in 2D maximal leise, ohne ständig umstellen zu müssen. So soll es sein, Punkt.  Ob die Karte in 2D 50 oder 40 Grad hat ist mir eigentlich ziemlich schnuppe, und ob sie dann bei 50 Grad in 2D anstatt 10 Jahre nur 7 Jahre Lebensdauer hat, genauso.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. August 2015)

Wozu sollen die Lüfter aus sein, das verstehe ich immer noch nicht?
Wenn die Lüfter im Idle langsam drehen, reicht das vollkommen. Der Zero Fan macht absolut KEINEN Sinn, wenn Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen die einen großen Regelbereich haben.
Beim CPU Kühler beschwert sich auch keiner, die Case Lüfter drehen auch die ganze Zeit. Wozu also beim größten Verbraucher beim PC die Lüfter abstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Nicht bei jedem Rechner drehen alle Lüfter die ganze Zeit.
Bei mir ist es nur der Lüfter des CPU Kühlers und das NT. 
Das NT ist unhörbar leise und den Lüfter auf dem CPU Lüfter hört man nur leicht.
Bin aber gerade dran, den Lüfter vom CPU Kühler auch auszulassen.
Warum das Ganze?
Weil da im Idle nix am rauschen ist.


----------



## micha30111 (22. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Eine kurze Frage habe ich mal. Ich habe die Gigabyte und unter Win 8.1 lief die Karte mit +130 MHz ohne Probleme ( ohne das ich den VCore anheben musste ). Seit ich allerdings auf Win10 umgestiegen bin, musste ich die Übertaktung herunter drehen, sonst stürzt der Treiber ab und beim nächsten Start des Games\Benchmarks läuft die Karte lt. AB nur noch mit 600 Mhz Coreclock. 

Möglicherweise ein Treiberthema?

VG Micha


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. August 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Eine kurze Frage habe ich mal. Ich habe die Gigabyte und unter Win 8.1 lief die Karte mit +130 MHz ohne Probleme ( ohne das ich den VCore anheben musste ). Seit ich allerdings auf Win10 umgestiegen bin, musste ich die Übertaktung herunter drehen, sonst stürzt der Treiber ab und beim nächsten Start des Games\Benchmarks läuft die Karte lt. AB nur noch mit 600 Mhz Coreclock.
> 
> Möglicherweise ein Treiberthema?
> 
> VG Micha



Hast du die Windows 10 Treiber mittels "Treiber-Neuinstallation" komplett neu installiert? Oder einfach die Windows 8.1-Treiber übernommen?


----------



## micha30111 (22. August 2015)

Win 10 ohne update...komplette Neuinstallation. Treiber von Nvidia gezogen und vor ein paar Tagen dann Triberupdate über Xperience gemacht.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

So, ich zähle hier mal alle Modelle ohne Zero Fan Modus auf:
Produktvergleich KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DH9WGT), PNY GeForce GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (KF980IGTX6GEPB), Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 
Welches ist das beste & leiseste Modell?


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Da gibts aber noch mehr als die vier.
Da wären noch die beiden Hybrid Karten und die HoF von denen ich es mit Sicherheit weiss.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

In dem Falle stimmen die Geizhals-Filter nicht ganz. 

HoF fällt jedenfalls leider weg, denn ich habe vor kurzem ein paar Händler angefragt und die wissen noch keinen Liefertermin.
Hybrid mag ich auch nicht, da könnte ich gleich eine Fury X nehmen. Hässliche Schläuche und Radiatoren möchte ich nicht in meinem System haben.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Ich sag ja, nimm meine 
Und in A gibt es doch 3 Händler die die haben.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, nimm meine


Nein danke.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Und in A gibt es doch 3 Händler die die haben.


Oh, das war gestern noch nicht so^^

Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen welche von diesen Karten die beste & leiseste ist:

Produktvergleich KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DH9WGT), PNY GeForce GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (KF980IGTX6GEPB), Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI,


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Da es keine Tests zu denen gibt, würde ich sagen die X4.
Die grossen Lüfter werden wie bei der X3 laufen und der kleine Lüfter kann garnicht saulaut werden,

BTW, kannst du nicht in D bestellen?


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da es keine Tests zu denen gibt, würde ich sagen die X4.
> Die grossen Lüfter werden wie bei der X3 laufen und der kleine Lüfter kann garnicht saulaut werden,


Ich werde mal die X4 ausprobieren, das Kühlersystem schaut gar nicht schlecht aus von der Technik her.



JoM79 schrieb:


> BTW, kannst du nicht in D bestellen?



Können schon, aber ich will nicht. Der einzige Laden, wo ich in DE bestellen würde ist Caseking.

1. will ich die kleinen Shops in AT unterstützen
2. will ich schnelleren Versand/Abfertigung des Auftrags
3. hat man in DE ein Risiko, einen Rückläufer zu bekommen bzw. schon geöffnete Ware, das will ich nicht


----------



## tonikroos1987 (22. August 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Eine kurze Frage habe ich mal. Ich habe die Gigabyte und unter Win 8.1 lief die Karte mit +130 MHz ohne Probleme ( ohne das ich den VCore anheben musste ). Seit ich allerdings auf Win10 umgestiegen bin, musste ich die Übertaktung herunter drehen, sonst stürzt der Treiber ab und beim nächsten Start des Games\Benchmarks läuft die Karte lt. AB nur noch mit 600 Mhz Coreclock.
> 
> Möglicherweise ein Treiberthema?
> 
> VG Micha



Kann ich nur bestätigen, seit win 10 verhält sich meine classified im oc auch wie eine zickige Diva. 
Mit win8.1 war 1550mhz kein Problem jetzt sind 1515mhz schon selten.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sZuwClugtg

Hm, klingt nicht so gut.


----------



## micha30111 (22. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, seit win 10 verhält sich meine classified im oc auch wie eine zickige Diva.
> Mit win8.1 war 1550mhz kein Problem jetzt sind 1515mhz schon selten.


Jupp scheint der Fall zu sein. Wie gesagt, nach dem Absturz des Treibens taktet sie gerade nur noch auf 600 MHz. Nach Neustart wieder normal.


----------



## JonnyFaust (22. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da es keine Tests zu denen gibt, würde ich sagen die X4.
> Die grossen Lüfter werden wie bei der X3 laufen und der kleine Lüfter kann garnicht saulaut werden,
> 
> BTW, kannst du nicht in D bestellen?


Schon mal den X4 auf ner 970 gehört? Sau laut der kleine Lüfter, der sich auch nicht regeln lässt. 

Würde von abraten.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Schon mal den X4 auf ner 970 gehört? Sau laut der kleine Lüfter, der sich auch nicht regeln lässt.
> Würde von abraten.



Gut, dann bleiben nur noch drei Modelle:
Produktvergleich KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DH9WGT), PNY GeForce GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (KF980IGTX6GEPB), Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC HerculeZ X3, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 

Ich tendiere zur KFA, weil die Farblich am besten passt, die PNY passt überhaupt nicht dazu mit dem gelb.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sZuwClugtg
> 
> Hm, klingt nicht so gut.



Das ist doch jetzt nen Scherz oder?
Ich erinner dich mal an folgendes.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also das die Lüfter immer wieder kurz 400 1/min langsamer werden, was auch deutlich hörbar ist, ist für dich kein Problem?





S754 schrieb:


> Nein, wieso?



Und jetzt auf einmal hast du doch ein Problem damit?


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt auf einmal hast du doch ein Problem damit?



Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

In dem Video zeigt die X4 das gleiche Verhalten das ich bei meiner HoF beschrieben habe.
Da hattest noch kein Problem damit.
Aber jetzt auf einmal doch.
Ja was denn nun?
Entweder, oder.


----------



## S754 (22. August 2015)




----------



## warawarawiiu (22. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


>



Was verstehst du denn daran nicht 
Peer anders gefragt: was wolltest denn mit deinem Video aufzeigen?


----------



## daniel82a (22. August 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Win 10 ohne update...komplette Neuinstallation. Treiber von Nvidia gezogen und vor ein paar Tagen dann Triberupdate über Xperience gemacht.



Welchen Treiber hast denn drauf? bei mir hat sich der 355.60 sogar aufn Desktop verabschiedet, bin wieder zum 353.62 zurück und da läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## micha30111 (22. August 2015)

Bin gerade unterwegs aber ich glaube den 355.60. Evtl sollte ich das ganze nochmal mit dem älteren testen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. August 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast denn drauf? bei mir hat sich der 355.60 sogar aufn Desktop verabschiedet, bin wieder zum 353.62 zurück und da läuft alles wunderbar.



Bin auch wieder auf den 353.62 zurück, weil der neuere in Games nicht mehr richtig skaliert hat (21:9 z.b bei witcher 3)

Bin von nvidia eigentlich ordentlichen Support gewohnt und von diesem halbgaren Treiber update doch etwas enttäuscht.

Lohnt sich denn schon der neue betatreiber oder macht der die selben Probleme?


----------



## daniel82a (22. August 2015)

Ja bin erst wieder seit der 970 und jetzt 980 ti zurück bei Nvidia. Eines kann man auf jedenfall nicht mehr behaupten, und zwar dass die Treiber bei AMD schlechter sind.


----------



## r0xa (22. August 2015)

Ich benutze den 353.49 Hotfix Treiber, der läuft bei mir am besten


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. August 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Ja bin erst wieder seit der 970 und jetzt 980 ti zurück bei Nvidia. Eines kann man auf jedenfall nicht mehr behaupten, und zwar dass die Treiber bei AMD schlechter sind.



Oh doch.
Mag sein dass nvidia hier meist gebaut hat und der Treiber diesmal nicht so stabil läuft, dass ändert aber nichts daran dass dir Treiber trotzdem besser bei nvidia sind..... allein schon sli Profile usw und Treiber Updates bevor grosse AAA Titel erscheinen , dass gibt's bei AMD leider nicht in dem Ausmaẞ....wobei ich aber zugeben muss dass ich meine letzte ATI Karte im Jahre 2004 in Betrieb hatte.
Hätte mal wieder richtig Lust auf was von AMD. Mal sehen wo die beiden Player 2016 stehen, ich kaufe prinzipiell nicht nach hersteller, sondern mach Leistung, Abwärme, preis und Support.

Schmerzlich vermissen würde ich bei AMD aber Dinge wie hairworks, Physis usw.

Da muss endlich was einheitliches für alle GPU her


----------



## nicyboy (22. August 2015)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast denn drauf? bei mir hat sich der 355.60 sogar aufn Desktop verabschiedet, bin wieder zum 353.62 zurück und da läuft alles wunderbar.



Bei mir läuft der 355.60 einzigartig gut. Und die Spieleperformance ist der absolute Hammer

Mal ne andere Frage: Ich hab seid dem aktuellen Treiber und Windows 10 als Empfehlung für GTA 5 4K DSR mit allem auf sehr hoch außer gras auf hoch. AA natürlich aus .. wenn ich das anwende habe ich ingame zwischen 55 und 70 fps .., wie kommt das? Vor dem Treiber und Windows 10 waren es auf gleicher Einstellung nur 35 -45 FPS. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ralle@ (22. August 2015)

Also das Verhalten der Lüfter würde mich nerven, aber viel mehr würde mir der kleine 4cm Lüfter auf die Nerven gehen. 
In der heutigen Zeit muss das nicht mehr sein, das kann man auch anders lösen. Die Heatpipe für die VRM mit dem GPU Kühler verbinden, dann reichen auch die 3 Lüfter.

Als Treiber habe ich immer noch den 353.49 Hotfix drauf, da er super läuft sehe ich keinen Grund für ein Update aber ich habe auch kein Win10.


----------



## daniel82a (22. August 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Oh doch.
> wobei ich aber zugeben muss dass ich meine letzte ATI Karte im Jahre 2004 in Betrieb hatte.



Dann kannst es aber auch schlecht beurteilen. Wollte da jetzt auch keine AMD/Nvidia Debatte lostreten. Bin rundum zufrieden mit meiner 980 ti.


----------



## MountyMAX (22. August 2015)

So meine neue Palit Super Jetstream von Amazon ist da und hat @Werk statt 1342 Mhz Boost und 68,4% ASIC, 1354 Mhz Boost und einen ASIC von 69,1% .. hmm ob ich das Spielchen noch etwas weiter probiere? ^^


----------



## r0xa (22. August 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> So meine neue Palit Super Jetstream von Amazon ist da und hat @Werk statt 1342 Mhz Boost und 68,4% ASIC, 1354 Mhz Boost und einen ASIC von 69,1% .. hmm ob ich das Spielchen noch etwas weiter probiere? ^^



Wenn dir der ASIC / Boost nicht passt, schick sie zurück.... hast ja auch einiges hingelegt für das Schmuckstück


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Boost ist doch über der Werksangabe.


----------



## r0xa (22. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Boost ist doch über der Werksangabe.



Ist er das in 99% der Fälle nicht immer?


----------



## Mysterion (22. August 2015)

Ich hab' jetzt auch eine Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream, ASIC 69,2 %, Boost 1354 MHz.

Ab 65°C sind's 1342 MHz, was aber immer noch knappe 25 % über dem Wert der Standardkarte liegt. Für die 2 - 3 fps im Schnitt mehr, bei 1380 - 1420 MHz Modellen, zahle ich keine knapp 100 Euro Aufpreis mehr, die Mehrleistung gegenüber einer 980 non Ti ist schon teuer genug erkauft.

Bedenke auch folgende Situation: Ich hatte vorher eine mit einer 80+ % ASIC, die Karte war nach knapp 14 Tagen defekt. Soll bedeuten, selbst wenn Du jetzt so lange kaufst und zurückschickst, bis Du eine Karte mit einer hohen ASIC erwischst, kannst Du im Garantiefall mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit einer "schlechteren" Karte rechnen. Das Theater lohnt sich einfach nicht.

Die Karte arbeitet auch super leise, jedenfalls ist die aus meinem vollgedämmten Gehäuse unter Volllast nicht heraushörbar.

Man muss sich auch klar machen, in was für eine Preisregion wir mittlerweile unterwegs sind, denn dafür gab's früher den Vollausbau.

Wenn der dicke Pascal-Chip in einem Jahr kommt, kräht eh kein Hahn mehr nach der 980 Ti. Vermutlich wird der Mittelklasse-Pascal schon die Leistung bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Habe mittlerweile Windows 10.
Könnte noch nicht viel testen, aber der Boost war durchgängig auf 1367MHz bei 71°C bei ca 30minuten im Spiel. 
Allerdings sitzt die Karte jetzt im zweiten PCIe x16 Slot und ein anderes CPU Kühler ist drin.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. August 2015)

Ab wann ist denn der ASIC gut?
meine 2 grakas im referenzdesign aben beide einen 75+ASIC (ich denke waren 75,x und 76,x)

Ab wann ist denn der ASIC gut?


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Also wenn man nach den asic Preisen der Kingpin geht, alles über 72% und alles über 80% sollten dann sehr gut sein.


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, seit win 10 verhält sich meine classified im oc auch wie eine zickige Diva.
> Mit win8.1 war 1550mhz kein Problem jetzt sind 1515mhz schon selten.



Kann ich auch bestätigen,  hatte heute Win 10 drauf u wieder deinstalliert,  nur noch APPS, total umständlich,  schwerfällIg und wenn du was bekanntes suchst bist du gegenüber  Win 7 Pro eine lahme Ente.  Sicher hat es auch Vorzüge, habe direkt keine gefunden.  Das schlimmste sind die APPS alle dürfen wie beim Smartphone überall und auf alles zugreifen. 
Zurück zum Thema, habe die ProtzClassified,
Coole Karte 1504MHZ ohne etwas ausser GPU-TAKT zu verstellen, aber nur mit Kompaktwakü. 
Hier ein paar Anregungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider passte die Kompaktwakü nicht direkt  und musste eine 1mm Kupferplätchen  drunter legen. Wenn die Waküteile kommen sieht das ordentlicher aus, das war nur um zu schauen was in etwa bei einem PT von 141% geht.
Den Luftkühler kannst du schießen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 für so eine Karte mit 375 Watt und mehr , da langt auch eine Strix.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## tonikroos1987 (22. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Kann ich auch bestätigen,  hatte heute Win 10 drauf u wieder deinstalliert,  nur noch APPS, total umständlich,  schwerfällIg und wenn du was bekanntes suchst bist du gegenüber  Win 7 Pro eine lahme Ente.  Sicher hat es auch Vorzüge, habe direkt keine gefunden.  Das schlimmste sind die APPS alle dürfen wie beim Smartphone überall und auf alles zugreifen.
> Zurück zum Thema, habe die ProtzClassified,
> Coole Karte 1504MHZ ohne etwas ausser GPU-TAKT zu verstellen, aber nur mit Kompaktwakü.
> Hier ein paar Anregungen
> ...



Hey, was ist das für wakü?
Und was hast mit der wakü aus der classi raus bekommen?
Ich überlege auch noch ob kompakt wakü oder nen Morpheus für meine classified?


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Hey, was ist das für wakü?
> Und was hast mit der wakü aus der classi raus bekommen?
> Ich überlege auch noch ob kompakt wakü oder nen Morpheus für meine classified?



Das ist eine 240er Corsair Kompaktwakü um die 65° halt wegen der kleinen Kupferplatte auf der GPU eine Erhöhung da die GPU tiefer sitzt, kostet so 5°. Ist  etwas gross und genau die Morpheus schwebte mir auch im Kopf da dort auch sämtliche Kühlerchen  auch für die Spawa dabei sind. Eine gute Überlegung mit der Morpheus. Wenn man die Grundplatte entfernt passt natürlich jede Kompaktwakü. 
Eckig!
Gruss


----------



## wolflux (22. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Hey, was ist das für wakü?
> Und was hast mit der wakü aus der classi raus bekommen?
> Ich überlege auch noch ob kompakt wakü oder nen Morpheus für meine classified?



Das ist eine 240er Corsair Kompaktwakü  aber etwas gross und genau die Morpheus schwebte mir auch im Kopf da dort auch sämtliche Kühlerchen  auch für die Spawa dabei sind. Eine gute Überlegung mit der Morpheus. Wenn man die Grundplatte entfernt passt natürlich jede Kompaktwakü. 
Gruss


----------



## Asmund (23. August 2015)

Ist das ein guter Wert?

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition (MS-7922)


----------



## tonikroos1987 (23. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das ist eine 240er Corsair Kompaktwakü  aber etwas gross und genau die Morpheus schwebte mir auch im Kopf da dort auch sämtliche Kühlerchen  auch für die Spawa dabei sind. Eine gute Überlegung mit der Morpheus. Wenn man die Grundplatte entfernt passt natürlich jede Kompaktwakü.
> Gruss



Die kühler für die spawas bräuchte man doch beim Morpheus gar nicht da doch die classi diese grundplatte und die dadurch mitgekühlt werden!


----------



## nicyboy (23. August 2015)

Hmm scheinbar bin ich der einzige der diese fps schübe hat seid Windows 10 und aktuellem patch


----------



## wolflux (23. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Die kühler für die spawas bräuchte man doch beim Morpheus gar nicht da doch die classi diese grundplatte und die dadurch mitgekühlt werden!



Jaein, denn die Platte alleine ist nicht wirklich für max OC ausgelegt, ist für gerade diesen einen Zweck wie zuvor beschrieben schon OK. 
Es gibt 0.3 mm Wärmeleitpad beidseitig selbstklebend und wenn du dann zur Sicherheit etwas Patex Allzweck- Silikon an den Enden der Kühlerchen mit fuxt, dann kann die bei zu hohen Themperaturen keines davon auf das Mboard fallen. 
Aber ich bin den Hinweis aus diesem Forum nachgegangen, dass der GTX780 TI Classified  Fullcover Wasserkühler tatsächlich auf die der 980Ti  Classified  passt. Ich habe das gegoogelt und es handelt sich tatsächlich um das gleiche  verlängerte   PCB der 980ti  Classified .
Einen Schwachpunkt hat das Ganze aber,  sie sind scheinbar sehr ausgesucht.
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickelHeute
Wenigstens geht es jetzt etwas voran. Ha ha
Bist du mit deiner Classified und ihrem Takt zufrieden? 
Gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis +120°

PCB GTX780 Ti  und 980 TI Classified 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. August 2015)

Ich durfte heute feststellen, wie abhängig das Spulenfiepen doch von der Hardware ist.

Wie ja schon berichtet, fiept meine GTX980 ti erst ab 1500 FPS unüberhörbar/unübertönbar laut:



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spulenfiepen:
> Es wird in einem ruhigen Raum ab 500 FPS aufwärts leicht wahrnehmbar, würde aber von jedem Gamesound übertönt.
> Erst jenseits der 1.500 FPS wird es so stark wahrnehmbar, dass es auch nicht mehr übertönt werden kann.
> Daher sehe ich hier keinen Grund sie zurückzuschicken.



Nun. Ich habe mir am Freitag einen komplett neuen Unterbau gegönnt. 

CPU: i7-5820k
Prozessorkühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth x99
Ram: 16 GByte Cosair Vengence 2400
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R
Netzteil: beQuiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt.

Das Spulenfiepen hat sich deutlich verringert. Obwohl das Gesamtsystem jetzt deutlich leiser ist (Der Onboardsteuerung vom Sabertooth sei dank) ist um 500 FPS nichts mehr wahrnehmbar und jenseits der 1.500 FPS ist es nicht mehr unübertönbar laut.

Eigentlich habe ich mit einem lauteren fiepen in den hohen Regionen gerechnet, das das Gehäuse zu meiner Seite (Rechner steht rechts von mir auf eine niedrigen Tisch) durch das große Meshelement offener ist als beim Vorgängergehäuse.

Bin begeistert.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2015)

Jap, neues Netzteil wirkt da manchmal Wunder.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (23. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Jaein, denn die Platte alleine ist nicht wirklich für max OC ausgelegt, ist für gerade diesen einen Zweck wie zuvor beschrieben schon OK.
> Es gibt 0.3 mm Wärmeleitpad beidseitig selbstklebend und wenn du dann zur Sicherheit etwas Patex Allzweck- Silikon an den Enden der Kühlerchen mit fuxt, dann kann die bei zu hohen Themperaturen keines davon auf das Mboard fallen.
> Aber ich bin den Hinweis aus diesem Forum nachgegangen, dass der GTX780 TI Classified  Fullcover Wasserkühler tatsächlich auf die der 980Ti  Classified  passt. Ich habe das gegoogelt und es handelt sich tatsächlich um das gleiche  verlängerte   PCB der 980ti  Classified .
> Einen Schwachpunkt hat das Ganze aber,  sie sind scheinbar sehr ausgesucht.
> ...



Mit der ersten classified war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, bestellt bei alternate.
Boosttakt hatte die 1350mhz bei 1370mhz war Schluss mit oc selbst bei voltage Erhöhung. Asic war 62%.
Und unter Last wurde die Karte extrem schnell warm bis zu 85 Grad.

Nach einer Mail an EVGA wurde mir problemlos eine neue geschickt.

Die jetzige hat einen Asic von 76% und siehe da läuft wie geschmiert. Bereits ein boost von 1450mhz und mit oc 1550mhz unter Luft und nicht über 75 Grad.
Aber jetzt unter Win 10 scheint der Treiber etwas zickig zu sein.


----------



## enta (23. August 2015)

Ich hab auch hörbares Spulenfiepen, ist aber sehr abhängig von der Nutzung.
Am schlimmsten ist es bei Battlefield 4, das Game ist so vollgestopft mit shader internsiven Effekten, da ist es am schlimmsten,
Bei cs:go, Metro, firestrike und so hör ich kaum was.

Ist jedenfalls deutlich stärker ausgeprägt wie bei meiner alten 7970


----------



## wolflux (23. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Mit der ersten classified war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, bestellt bei alternate.
> Boosttakt hatte die 1350mhz bei 1370mhz war Schluss mit oc selbst bei voltage Erhöhung. Asic war 62%.
> Und unter Last wurde die Karte extrem schnell warm bis zu 85 Grad.
> 
> ...



Die Erste war aber wirklich schlecht,  EVGA ist da wirklich Kulant, kann man nichts sagen.  
Meine hat en ASIC von 70.3 und der Boost ist Original 1396 MHz und läßt sich auf 1504 GPU Takt bringen ohne Pt oder Spanngswandler OC.
Bin zufrieden und komme erst mit + 0.050 erlaubten Volt auf 1530 stabil mit 1440 Ultra und x4 AA in Valley. Unter Luft nur 1490 MHz.
Heute habe ich einen neuen  Fullcover Wasserkühler bestellt, 120.00€ bzw. meine Frau hat ihn beim Hersteller aufgetrieben  und bestellt.
Da hoffe ich auf mehr OC bis 1.3 bzw. 1.4 Volt
bin gespannt wie ein kleiner Junge. Ich werde auch einen zweiten Wakü Kreislauf für die Graka einbauen. 
Gruss


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (23. August 2015)

Freue mich schon auf meine 980Ti wird in ein paar Monaten bestellt und die alte Karte verkauft.
Die Karte kann sich auf eine übertaktung freuen.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (23. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Die Erste war aber wirklich schlecht,  EVGA ist da wirklich Kulant, kann man nichts sagen.
> Meine hat en ASIC von 70.3 und der Boost ist Original 1396 MHz und läßt sich auf 1504 GPU Takt bringen ohne Pt oder Spanngswandler OC.
> Bin zufrieden und komme erst mit + 0.050 erlaubten Volt auf 1530 stabil mit 1440 Ultra und x4 AA in Valley. Unter Luft nur 1490 MHz.
> Heute habe ich einen neuen  Fullcover Wasserkühler bestellt, 120.00€ bzw. meine Frau hat ihn beim Hersteller aufgetrieben  und bestellt.
> ...



Darf ich fragen was das für ein Block ist?
Mit welchem Tool übertaktest du?
Wenn ich mit EVGA precision die voltage anhebe übernimmt er es irgendwie nicht mehr Spannung bleibt immer bei 1,20V?


----------



## MuhOo (23. August 2015)

Hab hier eine Strix die mit den normalen Wert guten läuft aber sobald ich manuell versuche zu ocen, selbst 20 MHZ crasht immer mal wieder der Treiber. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll :/
Asic von 70,9
Alle anderen Karten haben keine Probleme gemacht aber diese Karte mach micht wahnsinnig, das Problem hab ich unter 8.1 und 10 Treiber machen keine Unterschiede. Benchmarks laufen sauer durch, die meisten SPiele die ich getestet habe laufen einwandfrei bis auf Smite.... nach 10-30 Minuten wars das immer.


----------



## enta (23. August 2015)

Poste mal deine Settings, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2015)

Hatten mehrere auch schon bei der Classy.
Bloss bei EVGA wird das getauscht, glaube nicht das Asus das macht.


----------



## MuhOo (23. August 2015)

Screenshot by Lightshot
Im Ereignislog: Screenshot by Lightshot

Hab bisher eine Palit und eine G1 bei Kollegen übertaktet da lief alles ohne Probleme, ich kann 20 MHZ drauflegen und von mir aus 87 mV und es wird crashen :/


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2015)

Machst du immer mehr Volt drauf?
Wenn ja versuch es mal ohne.


----------



## MuhOo (23. August 2015)

Ohne klappt es auch nicht leider, hab 20 mhz mit und ohne getestet nur das Powertarget auf 110% gelassen.


----------



## r0xa (23. August 2015)

Kontaktier doch Asus einfach mal, irgendwas stimmt mit der Karte ja offenbar nicht.


----------



## Nachty (23. August 2015)

Sind diese Werte in Ordnung hab da nicht so viel Planung !?


----------



## r0xa (23. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Sind diese Werte in Ordnung hab da nicht so viel Planung !?



Mach mal alle Einstellungen auf MAX. normalerweise müsste da eine Zahl um die 4000+ stehen

PS: Ich hatte gerade 4542 Punkte im Valles 1.0 mal so als Beispiel


----------



## Nachty (23. August 2015)

Jetzt ist schlechter haha aber mit 8fach AA Spielt ich eh nicht  ist halt nur ein Referenzkarte


----------



## r0xa (23. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Jetzt ist schlechter haha aber mit 8fach AA Spielt ich eh nicht  ist halt nur ein Referenzkarte



Ist eine ziemlich gute Punktzahl


----------



## wolflux (24. August 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das für ein Block ist?
> Mit welchem Tool übertaktest du?
> Wenn ich mit EVGA precision die voltage anhebe übernimmt er es irgendwie nicht mehr Spannung bleibt immer bei 1,20V?



Der Block ist von:
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel
Ist bezahlbar mit 120.00Euro inklu. Versand 
und das Classified Tool:
GTX Classified  Controller! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links das Weiße.
Ich verwende vorerst nur den ersten Regler.
Gruss


----------



## wolflux (24. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Jetzt ist schlechter haha aber mit 8fach AA Spielt ich eh nicht  ist halt nur ein Referenzkarte



Lass mal Extrem  laufen ohne Custom.
Hm jetzt ist ein Extrem lauf drin.
Sehr schön   So viel habe ich nicht mal bei 1500MHz GPU.
Gruß


----------



## r0xa (25. August 2015)

Hallöle,

ich heute kam meine G1 endlich mal an und ich habe das Problem, das die Karte im Desktop Betrieb auf ihrer Standart Taktung läuft, sprich 1152 Mhz. Monitor läuft mit 120 Hz, auch bei 60 Hz bleibt sie bei dem Takt...


----------



## Hummel_1980 (25. August 2015)

Hast du mal 1-2 Minuten auf dem Desktop gewartet? Bei mir dauert es auch manchmal etwas, bis die Karte herunter taktet.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Hast du die Einstellungen im Treiber verändert?


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

Ist ein super Wert, ich hab nur 350pkt mehr bei +110mhz


----------



## r0xa (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du die Einstellungen im Treiber verändert?



Ja habe MFAA An gemacht.

@Hummel_1980 Ja ich war gerade 2 Std weg und habe den PC angelassen,  Karte läuft weiterhin mit 1152 Mhz und 2000 Mhz Speicher

Edit: Habe den PC mal Neu gestartet, jetzt geht alles ... zum glück


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Also das ist doch die wichtigste Regel:
Haben sie es schon mit aus-und wieder einschalten probiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## r0xa (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also das ist doch die wichtigste Regel:
> Haben sie es schon mit aus-und wieder einschalten probiert.
> ...



Haha...ist ja gut ! xD...

PS: An die G1 Besitzer. Habt ihr eine Lüfterkurve erstellt und wenn Ja, welche Temps habt ihr so beim Spielen/Benchen bei welchem Boost/Mhz Takt.

Meine G1 läuft mit 1553/2100 Mhz, Taktet ab 60° ca. auf 1540/2100 Mhz runter, angepasste Lüfterkurve mit 70-72° in Spielen.


----------



## r0xa (25. August 2015)

Ich merke gerade, dass meine G1 komische Geräusche beim Benchen macht, es ist kein Spulenfiepen, aber es hört sich eher nach einem leichten Quietschen. Hat die Karte das neue Bios noch nicht oder würde das auch keine Abhilfe Schaffen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Fiepen, quietschen und zirpen fällt alles unter Spulenfiepen.


----------



## chischko (25. August 2015)

Hallo lieber Leute,

ich weiß nun nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz dafür ist: Ich suche eine WaKü taugliche 980 Ti ohne Spulenfiepen und bin mir nich so ganz sicher, welche ich denn nehmen soll? Ich würde meine jetzige verkaufen und eben ne neue kaufen und ggf. den Kühler dazu (falls nicht schon dabei). 
Performance steht in der Prio-Liste vor dem Preis! Gutes OC Potential schadet nicht um auf 1500 zu kommen. Spulenfiepen wäre ein Unding. 

Könnt Ihr was empfehlen und wenn ja, was? 

Danke!!!


----------



## r0xa (25. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fiepen, quietschen und zirpen fällt alles unter Spulenfiepen.



>.< also zurück das Ding. Dabei lief die so gut mit ihren 1552/2100


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Leute,
> 
> ich weiß nun nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz dafür ist: Ich suche eine WaKü taugliche 980 Ti ohne Spulenfiepen und bin mir nich so ganz sicher, welche ich denn nehmen soll? Ich würde meine jetzige verkaufen und eben ne neue kaufen und ggf. den Kühler dazu (falls nicht schon dabei).
> Performance steht in der Prio-Liste vor dem Preis! Gutes OC Potential schadet nicht um auf 1500 zu kommen. Spulenfiepen wäre ein Unding.
> ...


Also Spulenfiepen ist bei der MSI Gaming eigentlich ein Fremdwort, aber im Prinzip kannst du das bei jeder Karte haben.



r0xa schrieb:


> >.< also zurück das Ding. Dabei lief die so gut mit ihren 1552/2100


Oder nen anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.


----------



## JayR91 (26. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Leute,
> 
> ich weiß nun nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz dafür ist: Ich suche eine WaKü taugliche 980 Ti ohne Spulenfiepen und bin mir nich so ganz sicher, welche ich denn nehmen soll? Ich würde meine jetzige verkaufen und eben ne neue kaufen und ggf. den Kühler dazu (falls nicht schon dabei).
> Performance steht in der Prio-Liste vor dem Preis! Gutes OC Potential schadet nicht um auf 1500 zu kommen. Spulenfiepen wäre ein Unding.
> ...



Wie JoM79 erwähnt hat die MSI 6G, der Block kommt aber erst in 1-2 Wochen raus.


----------



## SlapJack (26. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Haha...ist ja gut ! xD...
> 
> PS: An die G1 Besitzer. Habt ihr eine Lüfterkurve erstellt und wenn Ja, welche Temps habt ihr so beim Spielen/Benchen bei welchem Boost/Mhz Takt.
> 
> Meine G1 läuft mit 1553/2100 Mhz, Taktet ab 60° ca. auf 1540/2100 Mhz runter, angepasste Lüfterkurve mit 70-72° in Spielen.



Die Komischen Geräusche sind Spulenfiepen. Dachte auch erst das die Lüfter Klackern... 
Leider scheinen das viele G1 zu haben, wobei das "Fiepen" im Gaming betrieb nicht annähernd so krass ist wie beim Benachmarken. Beim Benchen ists immer Extrem Krass, im normalen Betrieb, selbst mit 4k viel es mir aber nie auf. 

Die Temps klingen mal echt gut. Denke damit kannst du voll zufrieden sein oder nicht? Zu deinem Desktop Problem, falls es sich nicht schon gelöst hat, auf wieviel Hz betreibst du denn deinen Monitor. Wenn dein Monitor mit 144Hz Läuft, taktet die Karte auch im Desktopbetrieb nicht runter. Dazu müsstest du für den Desktopbetrieb auf 120 Hz Umstellen.


----------



## deReen (26. August 2015)

Also ich hab auch ne G1 und erst ab sehr hohen FrameRates ein Spulenfiepen. Am Anfang hatte ich das mal einen Tag, wo ich es dauerhaft gehört habe, ab dem 2. Tag war das wie gesagt nur noch in hohen FPS. Ich komm übrigens "nur" auf stabile 1450Mhz.


----------



## chischko (26. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand ne Wissenslücke füllen: Wieso ist ein hoher ASIC Wert undter Wasser schlechter als unter Luft?


----------



## enta (26. August 2015)

Pauschal kann man sagen, Chips mit einer hohen Asic qualität schaffen mit weniger Spannung höhere Taktraten,  haben aber den Nachteil, dass bei höheren Spannungen dieser eher dazu tendiert instabil zu werden.
Da man unter Wasser i.d.R deutlich mehr Saft geben kann, hat man lieber einen Chip der nicht so super effektiv läuft, dafür aber ordentlich Spannung ab kann und dementsprechend dann noch schneller läuft.


----------



## Pixekgod (26. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Leute,
> 
> ich weiß nun nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz dafür ist: Ich suche eine WaKü taugliche 980 Ti ohne Spulenfiepen und bin mir nich so ganz sicher, welche ich denn nehmen soll? Ich würde meine jetzige verkaufen und eben ne neue kaufen und ggf. den Kühler dazu (falls nicht schon dabei).
> Performance steht in der Prio-Liste vor dem Preis! Gutes OC Potential schadet nicht um auf 1500 zu kommen. Spulenfiepen wäre ein Unding.
> ...



hab die EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 mit EK Kühler drauf 
vorteil ist die Karte kostet kaum mehr als mit dem ref. Kühler und lässt sich später wieder besser verkaufen 
und eben die vorteile von EVGA mit Kühler wechseln erlaubt usw.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Pauschal kann man sagen, Chips mit einer hohen Asic qualität schaffen mit weniger Spannung höhere Taktraten,  haben aber den Nachteil, dass bei höheren Spannungen dieser eher dazu tendiert instabil zu werden.
> Da man unter Wasser i.d.R deutlich mehr Saft geben kann, hat man lieber einen Chip der nicht so super effektiv läuft, dafür aber ordentlich Spannung ab kann und dementsprechend dann noch schneller läuft.



Gilt aber bei GM200 nicht mehr. Die skalieren bescheiden mit Spannung. Hocher ASIC ist auch unter Wasser besser.


----------



## enta (26. August 2015)

Naja, ich finde 72,5% ist jetzt so mittelmaß was Asic angeht und dafür 1470mhz mit Standardsettings finde ich ziemlich gut.
Da kaufen sich andere die super duper OC++++ Version für 200€ mehr und kommen dennoch nicht ganz auf den Wert.
87mv für weitere 40mhz, auch völlig okay.

Wenn die GPU weiter so skaliert, kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich damit unzufrieden wäre 

Bevor ich mir die Karte geholt habe musste ich mir noch anhören, dass das referenz pcb nicht in der Lage sei gute oc Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## iReckyy (26. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte noch kurz was zur MSI sagen, habe jetzt ein neues Gehäuse, das Corsair Obsidian 750D in der Airflow Edition. 

Im Vergleich zu meinem alten, dem MS-Tech Crow X3 sind die Temperaturen ein Stückchen besser geworden.

Crow X3:
BF4 ~78 Grad,
Far Cry 4 ~80 Grad
Max. 82% Lüfterspeed. ~1900 upm.

Boost 1342MHz

750D:
BF 4 ~76 Grad
Far Cry 4 ~77 Grad
Max. 75% Lüfterspeed.
1745 upm.

Boost 1342MHz

Ein kleines bisschen leiser ist sie geworden, wobei sie meiner Meinung nach auch vorher nicht laut war.


Die IDLE-Temperaturen sind allerdings schlechter geworden.
Statt ~53 Grad ca. 58 Grad.

Raumtemperatur immer bei ~23 Grad.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## defPlaya (26. August 2015)

Echt heftig wie stark der Kühler von der Palit Super Jetstream ist. Wenn ich mir die Temps angucke und die mit der Palit vergleiche ist das schon ein Unterschied. Vorallem, da mein Stockboost sogar etwas höher ist. Verrückt.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Pauschal kann man sagen, Chips mit einer hohen Asic qualität schaffen mit weniger Spannung höhere Taktraten,  haben aber den Nachteil, dass bei höheren Spannungen dieser eher dazu tendiert instabil zu werden.
> Da man unter Wasser i.d.R deutlich mehr Saft geben kann, hat man lieber einen Chip der nicht so super effektiv läuft, dafür aber ordentlich Spannung ab kann und dementsprechend dann noch schneller läuft.



Wobei Maxwell generell nicht so gut mit Volt skaliert.
Zum Thema OC mit dem Referenz PCB. Es kommt halt auf die Ansprüche drauf an, wer vorhat alles aus der Karte zu holen, ist mit dem Referenz nicht glücklich. Wer jetzt auf 1400 taktet, dem reicht auch das Referenz PCB, aber ohne Bios Mod ist man mit dem Referenz PCB schon sehr beschränkt.


----------



## enta (26. August 2015)

Naja mir hat die Referenz bis 1510 gereicht, ohne dass ich ins Bios eingreifen musste ^^


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

Alles Glückssache.


----------



## Nachty (26. August 2015)

So mit Bios Mod von (MSI zu ner EVGA haha lol)  aber mehr geht net, Fire Strike lief normal durch keine Absturz!


----------



## Ralle@ (26. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Naja mir hat die Referenz bis 1510 gereicht, ohne dass ich ins Bios eingreifen musste ^^



4K Witcher 3 im Buckelsumpf, da reicht garantiert keine Referenz, das sprengt das PT locker. Klar man kann Glück haben und erwischen die wenig Volt für Takt XY braucht, aber ich habe noch keine Referenz gesehen, die den Takt gehalten hat in dem Szenario.
Da haben auch schon viele ihr OC zum Teil um 50 MHZ reduzieren müssen, Witcher 3 ist sehr empfindlich und innerhalb von Minuten ob der Takt stabile ist oder nicht.


----------



## MountyMAX (26. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 4K Witcher 3 im Buckelsumpf, da reicht garantiert keine Referenz, das sprengt das PT locker. Klar man kann Glück haben und erwischen die wenig Volt für Takt XY braucht, aber ich habe noch keine Referenz gesehen, die den Takt gehalten hat in dem Szenario.
> Da haben auch schon viele ihr OC zum Teil um 50 MHZ reduzieren müssen, Witcher 3 ist sehr empfindlich und innerhalb von Minuten ob der Takt stabile ist oder nicht.



Stunden! Es sei denn man übertreibt es, dann fliegt der Treiber innerhalb der ersten 30 min.


----------



## defPlaya (26. August 2015)

Hier meine Werte ohne Bios-Mod.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0xa (26. August 2015)

Gerade von EVGA eine Mail bekommen das die KINGPIN wieder verfügbar ist  .


----------



## enta (26. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> 4K Witcher 3 im Buckelsumpf, da reicht garantiert keine Referenz, das sprengt das PT locker. Klar man kann Glück haben und erwischen die wenig Volt für Takt XY braucht, aber ich habe noch keine Referenz gesehen, die den Takt gehalten hat in dem Szenario.
> Da haben auch schon viele ihr OC zum Teil um 50 MHZ reduzieren müssen, Witcher 3 ist sehr empfindlich und innerhalb von Minuten ob der Takt stabile ist oder nicht.



Würde mich wundern aber ich lasse mich immer gerne eines besseres belehren.
Habe Witcher nicht, aber für maximalen Stress habe ich schon Furmark laufen lassen und Heaven parallel, zocke jetzt schon eine ganze Weile damit und bisher gab es keine Anzeichen für Probleme.
Villeicht hol ich es mir mal wenn super günstig ist als Stresstest 

Bisher hat Sie mit dem Takt so manches überlebt:"BF4, Planetside 2, cs:go, Metro Redux, Bioshock Infinite, Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, Furmark etc."
Aber ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass Witcher sie killt.
Aber solang Battlefront drauf läuft is gut 

Edit: Oh sorry ich hab mich auch verschrieben, ganz ohne Bios eingriff ist sie 1470, nicht 1510 stable, habe aktuell den TDP auf 120% gestellt.
Da hast du schon recht, habe zwischenzeitlich 114,5% und ohne erhöhung throttelt die Karte, aber nun mit 120 steht der Takt wie festgenagelt unter Last.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Gerade von EVGA eine Mail bekommen das die KINGPIN wieder verfügbar ist  .


Die gleiche habe ich auch gekriegt


----------



## tonikroos1987 (26. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die gleiche habe ich auch gekriegt



Dauert aber nur Sekunden dann sind die wieder weg!


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

Sind eh viel zu teuer.
Wenn ich die gleiche Asic wie bei meiner MSI haben wollte, müsste ich 1150€ bezahlen.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (26. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind eh viel zu teuer.
> Wenn ich die gleiche Asic wie bei meiner MSI haben wollte, müsste ich 1150€ bezahlen.



Ja die Preise sind schon enorm und ich verfolge die Entwicklung mit Asic werten auch eher kritisch aber für Benchmark Rekorde werden sich die einige kaufen.

Und wenn man sieht wie schnell die vergriffen sind sobald verfügbar, kann man die Nachfrage auch nur erahnen.

Laut Herr ungermann von EVGA übersteigt die Nachfrage ein vielfaches der produzierten Mengen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

Und EVGA verdient sich ne goldene Nase.


----------



## r0xa (26. August 2015)

Ist das denn so "einfach", die KINGPIN auf 1900+ MHZ zu hauen? MSI AB an und GO? Da steckt doch sicherlich mehr Arbeit dahinter oder?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Ist das denn so "einfach", die KINGPIN auf 1900+ MHZ zu hauen? MSI AB an und GO? Da steckt doch sicherlich mehr Arbeit dahinter oder?



Naja, Biosmod und Stickstoff dürften es dann doch schon sein


----------



## Noxxphox (26. August 2015)

du hast von der jagd nach rekorden und extrem oc kein plan oder?
sowas wird mit flüsigstickstof ereicht... oder was denkst du warum hier im forum di durchschnits 980ti 1450-1550mhz schaft?...
di werden mit ln2 mit voltmods usw gebencht... die karten sind fernab von 24/7 tauglichkeit...und selbst da ist es aufgrund coldbugs mer als nur ln2 innen pot und go... das is ne kunst für sich...
aber gib mal ln2 oc und nen kartenamen von nem highendmodel ein...da findest du auf youtube einige videos di eine  auschnitt dessen zeigen...


----------



## r0xa (26. August 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> du hast von der jagd nach rekorden und extrem oc kein plan oder?
> sowas wird mit flüsigstickstof ereicht... oder was denkst du warum hier im forum di durchschnits 980ti 1450-1550mhz schaft?...
> di werden mit ln2 mit voltmods usw gebencht... die karten sind fernab von 24/7 tauglichkeit...und selbst da ist es aufgrund coldbugs mer als nur ln2 innen pot und go... das is ne kunst für sich...
> aber gib mal ln2 oc und nen kartenamen von nem highendmodel ein...da findest du auf youtube einige videos di eine  auschnitt dessen zeigen...



Ja ich habe von dem ganzen LN2 keine Ahnung, darum Frage ich ja 

Die Karten laufen ja ganz normal mit Luftkühlung oder? Was macht die Karten denn so begehrt? Es gibt ja sicherlich auch genug Leute, die so eine Karte einfach in ihren Gaming PC stecken wollen. Packt die Karte denn auch so schon mit Luftkühlung 1600+? Denn die Leute werden sich die Karten doch nicht Kaufen, sie mit LN2 pushen und ihre Rekorde aufstellen und sie dann wieder in die Ecke feuern oô. 

Ich habe mich über LN2 und Co. nie wirklich Informiert, da ich es nicht benötige, zu unverständlich fand, aber wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr mich gerne Aufklären  (Komisch formuliert hehe)


----------



## Noxxphox (27. August 2015)

seeeeeehr gute chips stemen bestimt di 1600mhz...denke aber die kann man an einer hand abzälen bzw die chips di es schafen würden sind meist in pcs deren besitzer sich nicht ans oc trauen..habe mal von nem fall gelesen da hat einer einfach nen alten office pc geschenk bekomwn...
da er extremübertakter war hat er just for fun das teil unter ln2 gebencht... di cpu da drin stemmte mal so knappe 200mhz mehr als das vorher als beste bekante model bzw der modelrekord...
so ist bestimt auch zeute mit vilen chips...di besten haben oftmals di leute wo sich nicht ans oc trauen...

die laufen lit luftkülung? wie meinst du die frage?
beim oc rekord nein, standardtmäsig ja....
warum sind di so begert...weil evga etwas mit denen bietet was bisher keiner tat... du kaufst ne karte mit nem bestimten asic... di garantiren die mindestens den asic den du kafszät... und höherer asic steht besonders bei maxwell in der regel für höhere ocbarkeit


----------



## r0xa (27. August 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> seeeeeehr gute chips stemen bestimt di 1600mhz...denke aber die kann man an einer hand abzälen bzw die chips di es schafen würden sind meist in pcs deren besitzer sich nicht ans oc trauen..habe mal von nem fall gelesen da hat einer einfach nen alten office pc geschenk bekomwn...
> da er extremübertakter war hat er just for fun das teil unter ln2 gebencht... di cpu da drin stemmte mal so knappe 200mhz mehr als das vorher als beste bekante model bzw der modelrekord...
> so ist bestimt auch zeute mit vilen chips...di besten haben oftmals di leute wo sich nicht ans oc trauen...
> 
> ...



Soweit habe ich das auch schon alles verstanden.

Mit Luftkühlung meine ich ob die Karte jetzt ganz normal wie zB. eine EVGA Superclocked oder ob die LN2 Integriert hat oder sowas in der Art. Und das mit dem ASIC finde ich sowieso irgendwie schwachsinnig, es gibt ja genug Leute die ein ASIC von 76+ hatten und die haben auch nur ihre normalen 700+ bezahlt und keine 1000+


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Die Kingpin hat ne ganz andere Stromversorgung als ne normale 980ti.
Zudem kannst mehrere BIOS Versionen aufspielen.
Unter LN2 geben doe OCler richtig Volt drauf, gerne mal 1,5V+.

Was meinst du mit LN2 integriert?


----------



## Ralle@ (27. August 2015)

Für LN2 wird der Kühler demontiert und es kommt ein Pot drauf, einfach mal LN2 Pot googeln.
Die Karten gehen ja auch nur so hoch da die mit Minus 190 Grad Betrieben da ist die Leitfähigkeit anders, was sich positiv auf die MHZ auswirkt.
Unter kann eine Kingpin genau so bei 1450 dicht machen, EVGA garantiert bei Modellen wo es wichtig ist eine bestimmte Asic, das freut natürlich die Hardcore Ocler da die selbst nicht mehr selektieren müssen und das lässt sich EVGA halt gut zahlen.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (27. August 2015)

Ich selbst hab ja ne Kingpin und kann bestätigen, dass unter Luft nicht unbedingt mehr OC möglich ist, als bei allen anderen 980 Tis. Aber das war mir vorher schon klar  Hab es zwar noch nicht ganz ausgelotet, aber es zeichnet sich ab, dass bei meinem Exemplar bei ca. 1550-1560 MHz Schluss ist und ich hab einen ASIC von 75,0%. Beim Speicher sieht es allerdings anders aus, weil EVGA hier Samsung Speicherchips verbaut hat.


----------



## chischko (27. August 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Ich selbst hab ja ne Kingpin und kann bestätigen, dass unter Luft nicht unbedingt mehr OC möglich ist, als bei allen anderen 980 Tis. Aber das war mir vorher schon klar  Hab es zwar noch nicht ganz ausgelotet, aber es zeichnet sich ab, dass bei meinem Exemplar bei ca. 1550-1560 MHz Schluss ist und ich hab einen ASIC von 75,0%. Beim Speicher sieht es allerdings anders aus, weil EVGA hier Samsung Speicherchips verbaut hat.



Sieht es beim Speicher nun besser oder schlechter aus?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (27. August 2015)

Deutlich besser. Man hat Samsung-Speicherchips genommen, weil die unter LN2 im Takt stabil bleiben und davon profitiert man als "normaler" User auch.


----------



## r0xa (27. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Kingpin hat ne ganz andere Stromversorgung als ne normale 980ti.
> Zudem kannst mehrere BIOS Versionen aufspielen.
> Unter LN2 geben doe OCler richtig Volt drauf, gerne mal 1,5V+.
> 
> Was meinst du mit LN2 integriert?



Damit meinte ich, ob die vielleicht LN2 eingebaut hätten, aber das war mehr so als Späßchen gemeint 

Aber was ich noch so gerne gewusst hätte, es gibt ja sicherlich auch viele Leute die jetzt mal kein LN2 zuhause rumfliegen haben und sich die Karte trotzdem Kaufen... Setzen die, die Karte unter Wasser und schaffen damit ihre 1600+ Mhz, sprich das sich der Preis rechtfertigen würde für die Leute die jedes Mhz wollen was geht?

Denn wie Noxxphoxx schon sagte, die Karten sind nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet. Wenn man kein LN2-Overclocker ist wundert mich es nur, das es so extrem viele gibt, die diese Karte unbedingt wollen.

@Hummel_1980 Wie weit kommst du mit dem Samsung Speicher ? Also wie viel MHZ


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Denn wie Noxxphoxx schon sagte, die Karten sind nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet. Wenn man kein LN2-Overclocker ist wundert mich es nur, das es so extrem viele gibt, die diese Karte unbedingt wollen.



Du hast was falsch verstanden. Die Karte ist natürlich für 24/7 Betrieb geeignet wie jede andere auch. Aber wenn du mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktest, ist das nicht für 24/7, sprich nicht alltagstauglich, weil man ja immer wieder Flüssigkeit nachschütten muss^^


----------



## r0xa (27. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Du hast was falsch verstanden. Die Karte ist natürlich für 24/7 Betrieb geeignet wie jede andere auch. Aber wenn du mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktest, ist das nicht für 24/7, sprich nicht alltagstauglich, weil man ja immer wieder Flüssigkeit nachschütten muss^^



Ne habe ich schon verstanden^^ Ging mir eher um den Preis


----------



## Noxxphox (27. August 2015)

warum si so begehrt ist?
warum ist ein auto von denen nur 100 stück produzrt werden begert? einfach weils nicht jeder hat... fpr manche is sowas ein staussymbol wie ein auto...auch im pc sektor gibts diese.... nunja genitalvergleiche ich hab den gröseren weil besere graka...kindisch aba so is die menscheit...
auserdem hat sie riesiges taktpotenzial durch die aufgeborten vrm's... mit nem guten chip komst du deutlich leichter an hohe taktraten...
ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen...is mir zu teuer... ich hab ja auch meine 680 classi gebraucht gekauft für den verkaufspreis meiner 670  das ears voll wert^^
aber bei pascal mus ich schauen...es werd ich da bei der cmassi schwach


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

Aktuell gibts eine Kingpin für ~1500€ auf Ebay


----------



## chischko (27. August 2015)

Könntest Du nen Foto von machen, wo du sie angeklebt hast bzw wie hast du die befestigt? Kann mir noch nicht ganz nen Reim drauf machen.... 
Aber schonmal danke für den Tipp, dann warte ich nun mal bis die kommt (müsste morgen bereits da sein) und dann schau ich mal schnell zum Conrad rein morgen (ist hier zum Glück in der Nähe).


----------



## wolflux (27. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Könntest Du nen Foto von machen, wo du sie angeklebt hast bzw wie hast du die befestigt? Kann mir noch nicht ganz nen Reim drauf machen....
> Aber schonmal danke für den Tipp, dann warte ich nun mal bis die kommt (müsste morgen bereits da sein) und dann schau ich mal schnell zum Conrad rein morgen (ist hier zum Glück in der Nähe).



Kann es sein das du in einem anderen Thread hier geantwortet hast? He he
Habe ein Photo des Kühlers auf dem Smartphone.
Der zweite von Links oben, die Kühler sind bis auf Höhe, Größe  gleich. Die Maße sind ca. nicht genau aber das ist nicht relevant da drumherum Platz ist bis zu den Kondensatoren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und daran denken der Kühler darf ohne isoliert zu sein nicht berühren ausser dem Wärmeleitpad! !!!!!!


----------



## chischko (27. August 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du in einem anderen Thread hier geantwortet hast? He he
> Habe ein Photo des Kühlers auf dem Smartphone.
> Der zweite von Links oben, die Kühler sind bis auf Höhe, Größe  gleich. Die Maße sind ca. nicht genau aber das ist nicht relevant da drumherum Platz ist bis zu den Kondensatoren.
> 
> ...




Damn! Ja... 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## wolflux (27. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Damn! Ja...
> Danke für die Antwort!



Null Problem ☺
Noch etwas zum verdeutlichen, der Kühler liegt oben drauf nicht dazwischen.


----------



## r0xa (27. August 2015)

Also kann man im Großen und Ganzen Sagen: Hauptsache haben !


----------



## wolflux (27. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Also kann man im Großen und Ganzen Sagen: Hauptsache haben !



Hauptsache  Spaß ☺ja, und haben haben haben. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Noxxphox (27. August 2015)

joa so könte man den besitzer einer kingpin beschreiben...
mich juckt es jedes mal in den fingern...aber als lehrling shreckt mit der preis dan doch ab ^^ aber wartet wen ich ausgelernt hab...kingpin quad sli muhahaha ... naja fals ich im lotto gewine 

is eig schon was die maximale stückanzal der kingpin ist die produziert wird?


----------



## enta (27. August 2015)

Ist doch alles nur haben, die wenigsten brauchen die Leistung ihres Systems wirklich.
Ich kenne wirklich genug Leute die ordentlich verdienen, daheim nen 5000€ Rechner stehen haben
und dann wenns hoch kommt mal ne Stunde CS:GO oder Minecraft daddeln 

Ich bräuchte die Leistung aktuell auch nicht, BF4 alles auf Anschlag haut mir 180FPS im Schnitt raus,
profitiert mein 60hz Monitor total von 

Aber wenn mein Acer Predator "hoffentlich" in 2 Wochen kommt, wird die Karte dann auch gefordert.

Is halt Faszination Hardware gedöns, brauchen und haben wollen ist immer so eine Sache, aber es gibt sinnloseres sein Geld zu verpulvern als Hardware


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Ich gehör Gottseidank zu denen, die die Leistung brauchen.
WQHD 144Hz braucht halt schon ordentlich, hätte gern noch 50-100% bei gleichem Verbrauch.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (27. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es gibt von der Kingpin nicht die große Masse und das PCB inklusive Kühler sind mit nichts vergleichbar, was sich sonst auf dem Markt tummelt. Momentan gehen doch keine 100 Karten davon weltweit raus. Natürlich wirkt dann der Andrang krass, ist aber im Großen und Ganzen verglichen mit den "normalen" Karten gar nicht mal so hoch.



Naja nichts vergleichbares ist übertrieben, die classified ist im Prinzip die selbe Karte und dann gibt es noch die HOF Ln2 die auf den selben Käuferstamm zielt. Und dann kommt demnächst die Msi Lightning


----------



## wolflux (27. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ist doch alles nur haben, die wenigsten brauchen die Leistung ihres Systems wirklich.
> Ich kenne wirklich genug Leute die ordentlich verdienen, daheim nen 5000€ Rechner stehen haben
> und dann wenns hoch kommt mal ne Stunde CS:GO oder Minecraft daddeln
> 
> ...



Das ist wie mit einem Auto, brauchen tut man es nicht aber wir haben trotzdem 2 in der Familie.
Einer ist 17 Jahre alt und der neue ist ein Dreizylinder.

MfG.wolflux☺


----------



## enta (27. August 2015)

Hehe, ja so ähnlich 

Brauchen tu ich persönlich es schon, sonst kann ich mein Job an Nagel hängen, aber 200ps weniger würden es auch tun


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Egal ob Grafikkarte, Monitor oder Auto, hast du dich erstmal an die Leistung gewöhnt, gibt es fast kein zurück mehr.


----------



## r0xa (27. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Egal ob Grafikkarte, Monitor oder Auto, hast du dich erstmal an die Leistung gewöhnt, gibt es fast kein zurück mehr.



So ist es^^


----------



## wolflux (28. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> So ist es^^



Da ist was dran ☺


----------



## Ralle@ (28. August 2015)

Ich habe mein 24 / 7 Setting gefunden.
1500 / 3800, läuft seit 2 Wochen ohne Probleme durch alle möglichen Games (Witcher 3, F1 2015, Dying Light, Project Cars).
Muss mal testen was da noch so drinnen ist in der MSI, bis jetzt ein tolles Kärtchen.


----------



## wolflux (28. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Damn! Ja...
> Danke für die Antwort!



Ich habe gestern Abend  festgestellt, dass der Kühler für die Speicher -Spawa sehr heiß wird. 
Also passiv ist nicht ausreichend, nur mit Lüfter.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## enta (28. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe mein 24 / 7 Setting gefunden.
> 1500 / 3800, läuft seit 2 Wochen ohne Probleme durch alle möglichen Games (Witcher 3, F1 2015, Dying Light, Project Cars).
> Muss mal testen was da noch so drinnen ist in der MSI, bis jetzt ein tolles Kärtchen.



Das ist doch super, ich denke ich werde nächste Woche (we is komplett dicht) mal die Spannung auf 1,275 erhöhen und gucken wie weit ich damit komme.
Hast du die 87mv drauf gegeben?


----------



## Nachty (28. August 2015)

Bin wieder auf Original Bios mit 1400/3900. Der Mehrwert bei 1.275 V war jetzt net so dolle, mehr wie 1500 war nicht drinne und dafür mehr Wassertemp. ne Danke! , aber Leistung ist halt immer noch super


----------



## enta (28. August 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Bin wieder auf Original Bios mit 1400/3900. Der Mehrwert bei 1.275 V war jetzt net so dolle, mehr wie 1500 war nicht drinne und dafür mehr Wassertemp. ne Danke! , aber Leistung ist halt immer noch super



Wenn ich die 1550 nicht knacke, werde ich auch wieder auf normale Spannung mit 120%TDP zurück gehen, die 1510 sind eh schon mehr als ich mir erhofft habe,
fänd ich wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn nicht viel mehr geht.
Aber ich MUSS einfach wissen was geht 

Wassertemp is mit ladde, bei der Kühlfläche die ich hab, macht das wahrscheinlich 0,3 grad aus oder so


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Mal gucken ob mein MK26 morgen kommt.
Durch euer ganzes Gerede habe ich wieder Lust auf OC gekriegt.


----------



## Xeesc (28. August 2015)

Könnte jemand einen Screen bzw. die genauen Daten seiner angepassten Lüfterkurve senden ? 
Habe eine Inno3D X3 und finde keine passenden Einstellungen.

Danke


----------



## defPlaya (28. August 2015)

Ist es normal, dass COD AW so derbe ruckelt? Also teilweise kann ich gar nicht richtig spielen so mies sind die FPS!!!!


----------



## Hübie (28. August 2015)

Wir wäre es mal mit mehr Infos, defPlaya


----------



## defPlaya (29. August 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Wir wäre es mal mit mehr Infos, defPlaya



Hmmm dann wird meine Sig wohl nicht angezeigt. i7 2600K @4,5 GHz, Gtx 980 ti @ 1450 MHZ, 8 gb DDR 3, 1000 GB SSD + 128 SSD für Windows und einen Asus ROG Swift. Also an der Hardware wird es nicht liegen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

Deine Sig wird bei Tapatalk nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (29. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass COD AW so derbe ruckelt? Also teilweise kann ich gar nicht richtig spielen so mies sind die FPS!!!!



Auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen? Dreh mal alles auf low zum ausprobieren. CoD AW ist halt auch wieder die allergeilste Optimierung.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. August 2015)

Hallo, 

gibt es schon Testberichte zur 980ti MSI Lightning ? Google spuckt mir da nichts aus.

Und ist schon das Quartal bekannt wann Pascal erscheinen soll in 2016 ? Zum release finde ich da irgendwie auch nichts.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. August 2015)

Weis einer von euch was ich noch machen kann ? 
Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung hängt sich immer auf, wenn ich was in den 3D Einstellungen ändern möchte... 
Habe alles schon 2 mal runter geschmissen und neu installiert immer wieder der gleiche Fehler auch Rollback auf den alten Treiber hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es schon Testberichte zur 980ti MSI Lightning ? Google spuckt mir da nichts aus.



Die Karte ist nicht mal erschienen, wie soll es da Testberichte geben?


Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch was ich noch machen kann ?
> Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung hängt sich immer auf, wenn ich was in den 3D Einstellungen ändern möchte...
> Habe alles schon 2 mal runter geschmissen und neu installiert immer wieder der gleiche Fehler auch Rollback auf den alten Treiber hat nichts gebracht.


Hast du mal versucht die Treiber mit DDU komplett zu entfernen?


----------



## SimRacer925 (29. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Karte ist nicht mal erschienen, wie soll es da Testberichte geben?



MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning Review - Introduction


----------



## CSharper (29. August 2015)

Is the EVGA 980Ti KINGPIN really worth it?? - YouTube

Also Samples sollten schon verschickt sein, hier im Video teast er sie am Schluss an. Inkl. der typischen Lightning Verpackung.


----------



## PhilippW (29. August 2015)

Hier nochmal zu der msi lightning: 
MSI Deutschland - The best gaming gears maker in the world


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. August 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning Review - Introduction



Wow der Kühler ist ja doch ein echtes Prachtstück, hätte ich MSI gar nicht mehr zugetraut, hammer


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch was ich noch machen kann ?
> Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung hängt sich immer auf, wenn ich was in den 3D Einstellungen ändern möchte...
> Habe alles schon 2 mal runter geschmissen und neu installiert immer wieder der gleiche Fehler auch Rollback auf den alten Treiber hat nichts gebracht.



Lass mich raten. Du hast eine große Spielebibliothek? Dann rate ich zur Geduld Junger Padawan. Anscheinend liest die Systemsteuerung erst die Daten aller Spiele bevor du was ändern kannst.


----------



## Zipacna (29. August 2015)

Kurze Zwischenfrage...

welcher der GraKas ist den jetzt zu empfehlen für Gaming (WQHD)?
Ich liebäugel mit dieser hier: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)

Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage, lohnt sich eine 2te Graka davon oder doch lieber die € in eine Komplette-Wasserkühlung (CPU/GPU) zu investieren?

Restsystem:

G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVR)
Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203)


----------



## r0xa (29. August 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage...
> 
> welcher der GraKas ist den jetzt zu empfehlen für Gaming (WQHD)?
> Ich liebäugel mit dieser hier: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P)
> ...



Naja was für Ansprüche hast du denn an deine GPU ? Eher leise? viel OC Potenzial? kühl? usw.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

So habe jetzt nen Prolimatech MK26 mit 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM drauf.
Max Temperatur war 60°C und Boost wie festgenagelt bei 1380MHz und 1,187V.


----------



## JayR91 (29. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt nen Prolimatech MK26 mit 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM drauf.
> Max Temperatur war 60°C und Boost wie festgenagelt bei 1380MHz und 1,187V.


Du hast noch die MSI Gaming oder?


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

JA habe ich.


----------



## JayR91 (29. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> JA habe ich.


Würde mich mal interessieren wie hoch du deine @ Stock Volt kriegst, die hat ja schon so nen schicken Boost bei dir


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

Werde ich morgen probieren, habe heute erstmal nur umgebaut und geguckt ob alles läuft. 
Muss noch ein Programm zur Überwachung meiner Temperatursensoren drauf machen, keine Lust drauf dass die SpaWas und spulen zu heiß werden.
Im Moment laufen die beiden Lüfter beim zocken mit 400-500 1/min und die neuen Gehäuselufter muss ich auch noch einbauen.
Kann also noch ne weile dauern bis ich zum OC komme.


----------



## acer86 (29. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> JA habe ich.



Wen ich da kurz dazwischen funken darf, bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer GTX980ti, wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner MSI GTX980ti gaming 6? in Bezug auf lautheit und hält sie ihr werks OC auch unter Dauerlast Stabil?


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2015)

Mit dem MK26 ist sie super, aber @stock ist der Kühler ziemlich überfordert.


----------



## acer86 (30. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit dem MK26 ist sie super, aber @stock ist der Kühler ziemlich überfordert.



Ah ok gut zu wissen, dann wird es wohl doch die Asus Strix werden, da ein Umbau auf Mk26 leider keine Option für mich ist.


----------



## Hübie (30. August 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hmmm dann wird meine Sig wohl nicht angezeigt. i7 2600K @4,5 GHz, Gtx 980 ti @ 1450 MHZ, 8 gb DDR 3, 1000 GB SSD + 128 SSD für Windows und einen Asus ROG Swift. Also an der Hardware wird es nicht liegen.



Nein, nein. Die sehe ich und kann diese auch zuordnen. Nur was läuft bei dir auf dem System. Welcher Treiber? Steht im Spieleprofil "maximale Leistung bevorzugen"? Was hast du bereits unternommen? Welche Einstellungen verwendest du und was haben vergleichbare Systeme in den Szenen wo es bei dir ruckelt? Kann es am Spiel liegen? Usw. us.


----------



## JayR91 (30. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit dem MK26 ist sie super, aber @stock ist der Kühler ziemlich überfordert.


Naja überfordert ist immer noch übertrieben, sie läuft und hält den Boost den sie verspricht
Wenn sie so schlecht wäre hätt ich die erste nicht gleich behalten!


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2015)

Ja sie bleibt über dem versprochenen Boost von 1229MHz.
Aber wo ich früher nen Bereich von 1241-1367MHz hatte, habe ich bis jetzt immer konstant 1380MHz anliegen.
Dazu noch 20°C weniger und viel leiser.

@acer86
Die Strix ist zwar in der PCGH auf Platz 1, aber Asus hat es mal wieder mit ihrem DC Prinzip geschafft, das mal wieder nicht alle Heatpipes auf der GPU aufliegen.
Zudem ist sie auch nicht allzu leise und warm wird sie auch dabei.
Die beste Allroundkarte bleibt die Palit Super Jetstream.


----------



## Zipacna (30. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Naja was für Ansprüche hast du denn an deine GPU ? Eher leise? viel OC Potenzial? kühl? usw.



Wenn ich mal zocke (Assassins Creed Unity, BF 4, und kommende Games), dann in sehr guter Quali. Wenn möglich ein geringes Spuhlenfiepen, OC muss nicht zwingend sein, da keine Erfahrung (würde mich da aber gerne mal langsam ran wagen...). Also wenn OC, dann eher nur gering. Zwecks Temperatur ist es mir egal, hauptsache Sie geht davon nicht kaputt, wobei das ja auch vom vorigen Punkt abhängt, denke ich mal... 
Dauerbetrieb, 4 Stunden oder länger sollte die Graka auch ohne weiteres aushalten können.


----------



## r0xa (30. August 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal zocke (Assassins Creed Unity, BF 4, und kommende Games), dann in sehr guter Quali. Wenn möglich ein geringes Spuhlenfiepen, OC muss nicht zwingend sein, da keine Erfahrung (würde mich da aber gerne mal langsam ran wagen...). Also wenn OC, dann eher nur gering. Zwecks Temperatur ist es mir egal, hauptsache Sie geht davon nicht kaputt, wobei das ja auch vom vorigen Punkt abhängt, denke ich mal...
> Dauerbetrieb, 4 Stunden oder länger sollte die Graka auch ohne weiteres aushalten können.



Also wenn du Übertakten willst, dann die Gigabyte G1, mit der sind 1500+ Mhz in der Regel kein Problem, aber sie ist nicht gerade Super leise  (gibt aber ein neues Bios für die Lüfter). Ich zum Beispiel habe die Inno3d Hybrid Black, die sehr leise ist und schon von Haus aus 1418 Mhz Boost et. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch Kandidaten wie die Palit Super Jetstream oder die MSI 6G


----------



## chischko (30. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Also wenn du Übertakten willst, dann die Gigabyte G1, mit der sind 1500+ Mhz in der Regel kein Problem, aber sie ist nicht gerade Super leise  (gibt aber ein neues Bios für die Lüfter). Ich zum Beispiel habe die Inno3d Hybrid Black, die sehr leise ist und schon von Haus aus 1418 Mhz Boost et. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch Kandidaten wie die Palit Super Jetstream oder die MSI 6G



Die Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extrem ist die derzeit leistungsstärkste 980 Ti die du kriegen kannst (unter Luft!) ... Welche auch sehr gut abschneidet in Tests ist die EVGA Classified, hab sie eingebaut aber noch nicht wirklich in Betrieb genommen, da die WaKü erst vervollständigt wird


----------



## Zipacna (30. August 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Also wenn du Übertakten willst, dann die Gigabyte G1, mit der sind 1500+ Mhz in der Regel kein Problem, aber sie ist nicht gerade Super leise  (gibt aber ein neues Bios für die Lüfter). Ich zum Beispiel habe die Inno3d Hybrid Black, die sehr leise ist und schon von Haus aus 1418 Mhz Boost et. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch Kandidaten wie die Palit Super Jetstream oder die MSI 6G



Sprich die ZOTAC ist nicht zu empfehlen?
Finde da halt die 5 Jahre Garantie nicht schlecht. Wenn ich schon 2 davon kaufe, sofern sich das überhaupt lohnt?


----------



## chischko (30. August 2015)

Die Zotac ist SEHR zum empfehlen, hatte ich nun 2 Monate drin, nur leider gibt es keinen Wasserkühler dafür, deshalb steige ih gerade um und verkaufe meine Zotac. 
Das einzige kleine Problem, dass sie hat ist dass die Lüftersteuerung etwa shakelig ist und ab und zu kleine Spitzen in die RPM rein haut die zu einem kurzzeitigen (ca. 0,5 Sekunden) Anstieg der RMP führen, das man akustisch auch leicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## r0xa (30. August 2015)

Oh ja die Zotac habe ich ganz vergessen  die gibt es natürlich auch noch


----------



## Zipacna (30. August 2015)

Lohnt sich dann SLI, oder lieber das Geld in was anderes investieren?
Bin am überlegen ob 2x ZOTAC oder 1x die EVGA und PC komplett auf Wakü umstellen...


----------



## r0xa (30. August 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Lohnt sich dann SLI, oder lieber das Geld in was anderes investieren?
> Bin am überlegen ob 2x ZOTAC oder 1x die EVGA und PC komplett auf Wakü umstellen...



Kommt denke ich mal darauf an, ob du 4k Zocken willst, ich für meine Fall zocke auf 1080p und bin super zufrieden, die wird für die nächsten Jahre locker reichen für Ultra Settings


----------



## chischko (30. August 2015)

Mei SLI hat schon so seine Tücken und Nachteile (Mehrverbrauch, Mikroruckler etc.) aber eben nen Leistungsplus. 
Für WQHD reicht eine einzelne starke GPU locker und ich würde in eine WaKü invstieren. Solltest Du später mehr Leistung benötigen kannst Du entweder eine zweite GPU dazu schnallen oder eben die GPU plu sKühler austauschen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Für WQHD reicht eine einzelne starke GPU locker und ich würde in eine WaKü invstieren.


Da wär ich vorsichtig, mir reicht die Leistung nicht locker.
Und warum WaKü?
Ein starker Luftkühler ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## chischko (30. August 2015)

Mei ... ne 2. GPU hat halt een auch ihre Nachteile... außerdem brauchste halt nen entsprechend stärkeres Netzteil. 
Ich denke es kommt halt ganz auf den Anwendungsfall drauf an... 2*GPU@H2O wären sicher die Ideallösung.


----------



## Mysterion (30. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Mei ... ne 2. GPU hat halt een auch ihre Nachteile... außerdem brauchste halt nen entsprechend stärkeres Netzteil.
> Ich denke es kommt halt ganz auf den Anwendungsfall drauf an... 2*GPU@H2O wären sicher die Ideallösung.



Die Leistung und entsprechende Multi-GPU-Probleme sind nicht plötzlich ideal bzw. nicht vorhanden, nur weil mit Wasser gekühlt wird.

Ich würde SLI zunächst einmal in Spielen ganz genau testen und erst im Anschluss die Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Das ist doch super, ich denke ich werde nächste Woche (we is komplett dicht) mal die Spannung auf 1,275 erhöhen und gucken wie weit ich damit komme.
> Hast du die 87mv drauf gegeben?



Stock Voltage, also 1,19.
Gestern 5 Stunden Witcher 3 auf 4K gezockt, Temperatur war bei 67° (Accelero sei dank).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. August 2015)

Ich halte von SLI auch ganz bewusst Abstand, das ist zwar besser als es noch vor Jahren war aber ich zahle nicht mehr Geld um mehr Probleme zu haben... Ich spaar mir das Geld und kaufe mir dann die nächste Single GPU die die von mir gewünschte Leistung bringt... Ein SLI muss nämlich deutlich höhere FPS erziehlen als eine Single GPU um die Nachteile auszugleichen... Das möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## Zipacna (30. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich halte von SLI auch ganz bewusst Abstand, das ist zwar besser als es noch vor Jahren war aber ich zahle nicht mehr Geld um mehr Probleme zu haben... Ich spaar mir das Geld und kaufe mir dann die nächste Single GPU die die von mir gewünschte Leistung bringt... Ein SLI muss nämlich deutlich höhere FPS erziehlen als eine Single GPU um die Nachteile auszugleichen... Das möchte ich nicht haben.



Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl doch entschieden... Eine GPU! Zumal ich auch nicht der Hardcore Gamer bin. Ich will ja nur eine einigermaßen gute Grafik...
 Jetzt habe ich allerdings 600 € übrig (Bekomme PC Komponenten im Wert von 2400 € gesponsort).
Wollte dafür erst den ROG Swift kaufen, werde da aber lieber mal auf den IPS Nachfolger warten.
Muss die restlichen Öcken aber jetzt verpulvern 

WaKü fällt dann also auch flach.  Hmmm...


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

Vielleicht bei Rest des Systems etwas aufstocken. 600€ lassen sich doch schnell in Computerteilen verbrennen.


----------



## JayR91 (30. August 2015)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Sprich die ZOTAC ist nicht zu empfehlen?
> Finde da halt die 5 Jahre Garantie nicht schlecht. Wenn ich schon 2 davon kaufe, sofern sich das überhaupt lohnt?


Na klar ist sie zu empfehlen, hör nicht auf dieses Geschwafel das manche Karten sich besser übertakten lassen, es ist ein Glücksspiel und Gigabyte hat ganz sicher keine Glücks Chips...
MSI und Zotac gehen auch verdammt viele über 1500 aber hier im Forum hat es kaum jemand der es dann auch wirklich macht.
In Sachen OC sollte man im Overclock Forum gucken, ist zwar englisch aber dort findest du doppelt so viel Information.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Gestern 5 Stunden Witcher 3 auf 4K gezockt, Temperatur war bei 67° (Accelero sei dank).


Wird aber ziemlich warm finde ich.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

Sie hatten es gestern in Österreich auch recht kuschelig. Man sollte die Temperaturen ja immer mit der Umgebungstemperatur sehen. 67°C bei 33 °C Zimmertemperatur ist was anderes als 67°C bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur.

BTW ... ICH ZIEHE IN DEN KELLER UM. Habe hier sicherlich meine 28 Grad in meiner Dachwohnung.


----------



## bugfunk (30. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich halte von SLI auch ganz bewusst Abstand, das ist zwar besser als es noch vor Jahren war aber ich zahle nicht mehr Geld um mehr Probleme zu haben... Ich spaar mir das Geld und kaufe mir dann die nächste Single GPU die die von mir gewünschte Leistung bringt... Ein SLI muss nämlich deutlich höhere FPS erziehlen als eine Single GPU um die Nachteile auszugleichen... Das möchte ich nicht haben.



Ich weiß das es Probleme mit SLI in der Vergangenheit gab, aber ich muss sagen das ich mit dem SLI keine Probleme hatte, wie ghosting, microruckler etc. 
Würde immer wieder mit 2 Karten fahren. Das einzige was man SLI vorwerfen kann bzw den Herstellern, dass es erstmal ein Paar Monate dauert bis ein neues Spiel SLI wirklich sinnvoll nutzt...

Meine Meinung


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Sie hatten es gestern in Österreich auch recht kuschelig. Man sollte die Temperaturen ja immer mit der Umgebungstemperatur sehen. 67°C bei 33 °C Zimmertemperatur ist was anderes als 67°C bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur.
> 
> BTW ... ICH ZIEHE IN DEN KELLER UM. Habe hier sicherlich meine 28 Grad in meiner Dachwohnung.


Ja das ist richtig.
Aber 28°C geht doch, habe im Moment 27°C.
Vor 2 Wochen waren es 32-33°C.


----------



## Ralle@ (30. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wird aber ziemlich warm finde ich.



Gestern hatte ich 31° Raumtemperatur, da finde ich die 67° ganz gut.
Heute ist es noch schlimmer, aktuell sind es kuschelige 35° Raumtemp, da liege ich lieber im Freibad.


----------



## enta (31. August 2015)

Ich hab gestern 2 Stunden Crysis gezockt und bei 29C° Raumtemp lagen bei der Karte maximal 39C° an 

Aber keine Sorge, ab morgen bekommt die Hardware wieder kühlere Luft.


----------



## JayR91 (31. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern 2 Stunden Crysis gezockt und bei 29C° Raumtemp lagen bei der Karte maximal 39C° an
> 
> Aber keine Sorge, ab morgen bekommt die Hardware wieder kühlere Luft.


Maaaan, ich warte so sehnsüchtig auf den Waterblock für die MSI


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Naja mir reicht es zu Weinachten oder eigentlich Anfang Dezember.


----------



## enta (31. August 2015)

Ja ich wollte eigentlich auch warten bis Ende des Jahres mit der Wakü, aber die 980TI wollte ich gleich wegen Fallout 4/Battlefront.
Der ausschlaggebende Grund warum ich dann doch Referenz gekauft habe, war, dass ich kein Bock hatte den 2,5 L Kreislauf 2 mal zu öffnen.
Das ist jedes mal so ein scheiß Aufwand 

Bin aber echt zufrieden, Referenz schickt absolut.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Wenn ich denn wirklich auf WaKü wechsle, dann werde ich wohl ein paar Schnellverschlüsse einbauen.


----------



## J2kerr (31. August 2015)

Werde mir die nächsten Tage eine GTX 980 ti bestellen.
Ich tentiere momentan zur Palit Super Jetstream, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Karte?


----------



## Reap (31. August 2015)

Alleine in diesem Thread wirst du etliche Erfahrungen zur Palit finden.


----------



## JayR91 (31. August 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte eigentlich auch warten bis Ende des Jahres mit der Wakü, aber die 980TI wollte ich gleich wegen Fallout 4/Battlefront.
> Der ausschlaggebende Grund warum ich dann doch Referenz gekauft habe, war, dass ich kein Bock hatte den 2,5 L Kreislauf 2 mal zu öffnen.
> Das ist jedes mal so ein scheiß Aufwand
> 
> Bin aber echt zufrieden, Referenz schickt absolut.


Ich bau meine Wakü bestimmt jeden Monat um, entweder kommt was neues rein oder ich will es wieder anders legen 
Aber ich hab ja eh Spaß am basteln


----------



## enta (31. August 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ich bau meine Wakü bestimmt jeden Monat um, entweder kommt was neues rein oder ich will es wieder anders legen
> Aber ich hab ja eh Spaß am basteln



Ach ich fummel ja auch gerne am PC rum, aber is halt super zeitaufwendig und manchmal haben andere Sachen Priorität.
Diesmal hatte ich aber Glück, musste nur 600ml aus dem Kreislauf holen, hat gereicht um die Graka zu tauschen.
Aber ich hab den Kreislauf weil ich kurz vorher eh alles neu gemacht hatte erst 2 Wochen zuvor offen und der Turnus ist mir dann doch zu hart *g*


----------



## chischko (31. August 2015)

Tach zusammen! Ich hab mir nun endlich meine neue 980 Ti geholt und sie verbaut unter Wasser, die Kurzversion: 
Vorher: Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme unter Luft mit Asic 64,5% (in der eBucht verkauft), Stockboost 1381 Mhz, unter OC max 1451 Mher möglich und + 35 Mhz Speicher OV
Jetzt: EVGA 980 Ti Classified unter Wasser mit ASIC 75%, Stockboost 1418 Mhz, unter OC nun locker 1,5 Ghz möglich (mehr muss ich noch probieren, denke 1,55 müssten drin sein und am Speicher und Spannunghab ich noch nicht rum gefummelt. Max. Temp bisher 45° C beim Zocken und 52° C bei Benchmarks

Kein Vergleich die beiden Karten und ich will Wasser nie wieder missen!


----------



## defPlaya (31. August 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Werde mir die nächsten Tage eine GTX 980 ti bestellen.
> Ich tentiere momentan zur Palit Super Jetstream, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Karte?



Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Schnell, leise und gut zum Ocen. Zumindest bei meiner ist das so. Also bestellen und freuen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich hab mir nun endlich meine neue 980 Ti geholt und sie verbaut unter Wasser, die Kurzversion:
> Vorher: Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme unter Luft mit Asic 64,5% (in der eBucht verkauft), Stockboost 1381 Mhz, unter OC max 1451 Mher möglich und + 35 Mhz Speicher OV
> Jetzt: EVGA 980 Ti Classified unter Wasser mit ASIC 75%, Stockboost 1418 Mhz, unter OC nun locker 1,5 Ghz möglich (mehr muss ich noch probieren, denke 1,55 müssten drin sein und am Speicher und Spannunghab ich noch nicht rum gefummelt. Max. Temp bisher 45° C beim Zocken und 52° C bei Benchmarks
> 
> Kein Vergleich die beiden Karten und ich will Wasser nie wieder missen!


Ja Wasser hat schon was.
Hatte damals die 780 Classy unter Wasser, 1,3V mit irgendwas über 1400MHz und trotzdem kalt dabei.


----------



## r0xa (31. August 2015)

NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL neuer Treiber


----------



## MountyMAX (31. August 2015)

grumel ich kanns nicht lassen hab mir noch ne neue palit bestellt .. mal schaun wie da der asic/boost, Spulenzirpen/Lüfter ist, da ich festgestellt habe, bei der aktuellen ist auch das zirpen der Spulen deutlich leiser/schwächer und auch die Lüfter sind subjektiv einen tick leiser als bei meiner ersten


----------



## splatta (1. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Maaaan, ich warte so sehnsüchtig auf den Waterblock für die MSI



meinst du für die MSI GTX 980 TI 6G,welcher passt denn dadrauf?


----------



## CL90 (1. September 2015)

splatta schrieb:


> meinst du für die MSI GTX 980 TI 6G,welcher passt denn dadrauf?


Der von EK.
aber der wird noch entwickelt. Der und der von der G1 müssten so in 1 bis 2 Wochen kommen.


----------



## J2kerr (1. September 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Schnell, leise und gut zum Ocen. Zumindest bei meiner ist das so. Also bestellen und freuen.



und wie siehts von Benchmarks aus? wie weit lässt sie sich übertakten?


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Nachdem was ich so bei meiner Karte sehe, bin ich ja der Meinung, dass selbst unter Wasser die Referenz schickt.
Ich meine was erwartet man sich von so einer Custom Karte, 1600mhz?
Darunter wäre es mir das Geld und die Wartezeit nicht wert.


----------



## defPlaya (1. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> und wie siehts von Benchmarks aus? wie weit lässt sie sich übertakten?



Naja da ist ja jede GPU anders. Ich habe ein ASIC von 81%. Mit 65% in der Lüftersteuerung und Anpassungen schaffe ich ca. Über 1500 MHz. Aber vielleicht ist es bei dir nicht so.

Aktuell bin ich bei stabilen 1450 MHz mit Lüfter auf 55% und ca. 72c. Für mich die perfekte Einstellung. Ab jetzt kaufe ich mir immer eine Palit. Da gab es bis jetzt nie Probleme sowie bei der Zotac oder Gigabyte. Dabei si d die auch noch deutlich billiger.


----------



## J2kerr (1. September 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Naja da ist ja jede GPU anders. Ich habe ein ASIC von 81%. Mit 65% in der Lüftersteuerung und Anpassungen schaffe ich ca. Über 1500 MHz. Aber vielleicht ist es bei dir nicht so.
> 
> Aktuell bin ich bei stabilen 1450 MHz mit Lüfter auf 55% und ca. 72c. Für mich die perfekte Einstellung. Ab jetzt kaufe ich mir immer eine Palit. Da gab es bis jetzt nie Probleme sowie bei der Zotac oder Gigabyte. Dabei si d die auch noch deutlich billiger.



Die Palit wird bestellt!!
680€ sind ja spottbillig^^


----------



## wolflux (1. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja Wasser hat schon was.
> Hatte damals die 780 Classy unter Wasser, 1,3V mit irgendwas über 1400MHz und trotzdem kalt dabei.



Dann Spiel mal FarCry4 mit 4K unter Ultra bei 1506 MHz.(4096×)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@enta 
Selbstverständlich genügt Referenz unter Wasserkühlung,  zumindest 99% aller Käufer/Anwender. Die Frage ist halt, lohnt es sich auf 1.31 Volt zu gehen für 50-60 MHz.?


----------



## defPlaya (1. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Die Palit wird bestellt!!
> 680€ sind ja spottbillig^^



Freut mich. Kaufe lieber die Super Jetstream. Die ist ab Werk übertaktet und kostet nur ein paar Euros mehr.


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Tja, dass sehen nicht alle so, mir wurde vorm Kauf erzählt es sei sinnfrei eine Referenzkarte mit Wasser zu kühlen,
da man aufgrund der schwachen Spawas das ganze sowieso nicht ausreizen könne.
Ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht mehr Saft drauf gegeben als der Hersteller möchte, aber ich denke 1550 +- werden drin sein mit 1,275v.
Sehe da nicht den Zugewinn bei einer Custom Karte.


----------



## wolflux (1. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Tja, dass sehen nicht alle so, mir wurde vorm Kauf erzählt es sei sinnfrei eine Referenzkarte mit Wasser zu kühlen,
> da man aufgrund der schwachen Spawas das ganze sowieso nicht ausreizen könne.
> Ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht mehr Saft drauf gegeben als der Hersteller möchte, aber ich denke 1550 +- werden drin sein mit 1,275v.
> Sehe da nicht den Zugewinn bei einer Custom Karte.



Leute die so etwas erzählen benutzen die Karte wahrscheinlich nicht zum Zocken. Das muss du schon selber wissen ob du, oder nicht.

Ein Käufer der 700-850.00 Euro ausgibt, muss ja auch nicht overclocken.  

Eine Referenzplatine braucht mehr Kühlung mit OC. , ganz logisch, das angenehme daran ist dass du viel länger etwas von deiner Karte hast, ohne  Angst davor zu habend ob sie die Grätsche macht oder nicht.
Eine 980 Ti  wechselt man nicht so schnell und ist durchaus für gute 3 Jahre ausreichend oder auch länger,  zumindest behaupte ich das jetzt. Ohne OC fehlt mir persönlich der Spass.
Kurz gesagt,  die Wakü ist gut investiert ☺


----------



## J2kerr (1. September 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Freut mich. Kaufe lieber die Super Jetstream. Die ist ab Werk übertaktet und kostet nur ein paar Euros mehr.



Natürlich wird die bestellt! 
Und die gar nicht viel teurer


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Dann Spiel mal FarCry4 mit 4K unter Ultra bei 1506 MHz.(4096×)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee. 
Warte ich hol mir kurz ne 780 classy und dazu ne Wasserkühlung. 
Nur um das auszuprobieren gebe ich bestimmt keine 1000 Euro aus.


----------



## wolflux (1. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> Warte ich hol mir kurz ne 780 classy und dazu ne Wasserkühlung.
> Nur um das auszuprobieren gebe ich bestimmt keine 1000 Euro aus.



Die 780er Classified kostet so um die 380.00 Euro mit Wakü um die 400.00 Euro als Ti.

Hast du dich evt verschrieben und meintest 980 Ti,  dann ist die Antwort:
                                   Ich Schon 
Schließlich ist die Classified zum spielen da 

MfG.wolflux


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Leute die so etwas erzählen benutzen die Karte wahrscheinlich nicht zum Zocken. Das muss du schon selber wissen ob du, oder nicht.
> 
> Ein Käufer der 700-850.00 Euro ausgibt, muss ja auch nicht overclocken.
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, bin absolut zufrieden so wie es ist.
Ich finde es wird viel zu viel Geschiss um die einzelnen Karten und dessen Asic Qualität gemacht, klar jeder will eine Karte die sich gut übertakten lässt,
aber ob man nun 1450 oder 1500 schafft ist nur für Benchmarks relevant. Die paar Frames sieht kein Mensch beim zocken.


----------



## wolflux (1. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, bin absolut zufrieden so wie es ist.
> Ich finde es wird viel zu viel Geschiss um die einzelnen Karten und dessen Asic Qualität gemacht, klar jeder will eine Karte die sich gut übertakten lässt,
> aber ob man nun 1450 oder 1500 schafft ist nur für Benchmarks relevant. Die paar Frames sieht kein Mensch beim zocken.



Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht, nartürlich freut man sich auf einen 80-99% ASIC aber wenn du nun 4x13 MHz. weniger hast, bist du auch nicht unglücklicher. Wäre ja auch Unsinn, alle Karten machen Spaß, eine 980 Ti  spielt hier eh die Ausnahme in ihrer Liga, da sie ausreichend Power hat für alle Spiele. 
So manch einer wäre froh wenn er sich eine 980Ti mit einem Asic von 39 % hättebzw kaufen könnte oder wie niedrig auch immer. 
Wir sind da speziell was das betrifft.
Eine Titan wäre auch nicht das was ich brauchen könnte, da die Speicherbandbreite die Karte ausbremst und nur als Referenz erhältlich ist.
Nix für Papa und so viel Geld für diese Karten  muss einfach Spass machen ,  wenn es das nicht tut, dann kann man es nicht geniessen und hat Weh getan.
Dann muss ich noch sagen, die meisten wissen garnicht was eine stabile Karte ist. Lass sie mal auf ein Open World Game los mit 4K und Ultra Qualität und ich wette die Hälfte aller angeblich  1500MHz Karten taktet in das Powerlimit.
Gruss 
wolflux


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Aber Hallo, wir vergessen manchmal, dass wir uns hier in unserem eigenen kleinen Universum befinden und heiss über Dinge diskutieren, 
bei denen Außenstehende sich nur an den Kopf fassen würden 
Wir haben schon das beste was der Markt zzt. hergibt und jammern noch über die letzten 2%.

Aber das macht das Forum ja auch irgendwie aus, macht ja auch Spaß alles rauszukitzeln, aber ich kann so Leute wirklich nicht verstehen,
die ne 65% ASIC erwischen, "nur" 1450 schaffen und die Karte dann umtauschen.
Da entzieht sich mir jeder Sinn und Verstand.

Was das Powerlimit betrifft, definitiv, natürlich unter der Voraussetzung wir sprechen von Karten ohne Biosmod.
Meine Karte liegt bei exakt 114,5% TDP mit 1510 bei Vollauslastung und taktet unter 1500 mit den üblichen 110%.


----------



## deReen (1. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, wir vergessen manchmal, dass wir uns hier in unserem eigenen kleinen Universum befinden und heiss über Dinge diskutieren,
> bei denen Außenstehende sich nur an den Kopf fassen würden
> Wir haben schon das beste was der Markt zzt. hergibt und jammern noch über die letzten 2%.
> 
> ...




Dann geh ich mal als gutes Beispiel voran mit nem ASIC von 62,X und nem Stable 1446 Takt.
Kann überhaupt nicht meckern und versteh auch nicht unbedingt warum man DIE Eierlegendewollmilchsau haben muss die alles kann, alles schafft und dabei kein Mux von sich gibt. 
Ohne ein paar kleine einschränkungen hat man doch garkeinen Anreitz was zu optimieren. Ausserdem wär mir dieses ständige Support eröffnen Gedöns viel zu blöd. 
Ich denke ich steh keinem in sachen 'Zocken in irgendwas nach, der einen 1550Mhz Takt hat. 
Aber jeder soll es so machen wie es ihm Spaß macht. 

Ich bin zufrieden und sehe keinen Grund für einen Tausch ausser ein Hardware defekt oder eine Karte die ihren vom Hersteller garantierten Takt nicht halten kann. 

Peace


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Guter Mann.

Zumal man auch ganz klar sagen muss, jemand der einen niedrigere ASIC Qualität hat auch garnicht das Recht hat die Karte umzutauschen.
Da wird sich lediglich auf das Rückgaberecht bezogen, danach ist es pure Kulanz des Herstellers, weil die sich sagen komm, was soll wir mit den 0,001% der Käufer rumdiskutieren
die meinen sie hätten Anspruch auf eine Mindestqualität.

Solange die Karte innerhalb der Herstellerspezifikationen stabil läuft, hat man keinerlei Anspruch auf Rückgabe.


----------



## JayR91 (1. September 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Der von EK.
> aber der wird noch entwickelt. Der und der von der G1 müssten so in 1 bis 2 Wochen kommen.



Genau so ist es!


enta schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, bin absolut zufrieden so wie es ist.
> Ich finde es wird viel zu viel Geschiss um die einzelnen Karten und dessen Asic Qualität gemacht, klar jeder will eine Karte die sich gut übertakten lässt,
> aber ob man nun 1450 oder 1500 schafft ist nur für Benchmarks relevant. Die paar Frames sieht kein Mensch beim zocken.


Stimmt, ich hab unter Luft 1460 bei spielen max und für Benchen geht se noch auf 1519Mhz, aber ist dann halt nur Score jagd
Glaube bin einer der wenigen hier der seine erste 980Ti noch hat


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Habe meine mal testweise übertaktet.
1459Mhz durchgängig bei stock Voltage und immer noch 1,187V
Ist aber 5°C wärmer geworden, da es im Zimmer ein paar Grad wärmer war und ich die neuen Gehäuselüfter noch nicht richtig eingestellt habe.
Der Tempsensor an den VRMs hat mir 88°C angezeigt.


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Hehe, bei mir war von Anfang an klar, dass ich die erste behalten würde, natürlich ausgenommen es liegt ein Defekt vor.
Hab das Ding bekommen und nach einem kurzen Test den Kühler abgeschraubt, den Waküler drauf geklatscht und mit dem OC begonnen 
Zwischen erhalt der Karte und Garantieverlust lagen ca. 60min. 

Ich hätte die auch nicht mit 55% asic ausgetauscht.
Glücklicherweise liegt so um die 72% und lässt sich recht gut übertakten, pures Glück, hätte auch anders kommen können.
Klar Benchen ist lustig, hab ich auch gemacht und will auch bei Gelegenheit mal alles raus kitzeln, aber ernsthaft gekauft habe ich die nur weil ich auf 3440x1440p umsteige und 
ich gerne die kommenden Games (Fallout 4 / Battlefront / Overwatch) in voller Pracht genießen möchte.

Gut Overwatch wär wohl auch so gegangen *g*, aber Battlefront mit der Auflösung auf 100hz wohl kaum.
Und das funktioniert völlig unabhängig davon ob ich eine gute oder schlechte 980TI erwische.

@Jom: Super Wert, hast eine gute erwischt


----------



## Gohrbi (1. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Glaube bin einer der wenigen hier der seine erste 980Ti noch hat



... da mache ich mit. Asic 69,5 und wenn ich oc dann läuft sie 1504 bei Bench und 1453 bei Spielen. Ich oc nicht.
Die Karte boostet und hält 1304 MHz obwohl nur 1105 MHz zugesagt sind. Alle Spiele laufen auf "ultra" mit dem Morpheus und die Karte friert.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

PT steht auch immer noch auf 100%.
Mal gucken, ASIC sind ja 82,4%.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (1. September 2015)

Ich habe meine erste, die MSI Gaming, auch behalten. An heissen Tagen (28+ Grad Raumtemperatur) hab ich teilweise das Power Limit auf 75 % gesenkt. Die Karte hatte so noch immer einen Boost von mind. 1150 MHz in Witcher 3 und ich konnte so trotzdem mit den gleichen Einstellungen spielen wie mit 1400 Boosttakt, ohne bei der Bildqualität irgendeinen Unterschied zu erkennen. Dabei wurde die Karte max. 74 Grad warm und die Lüfter drehten leise. Die Leistung der 980 Ti ist auch mit diesem reduzierten Boost noch absolute Spitzenklasse! Aber jetzt sind die heissen Tage ja Vergangenheit, wie's aussieht, und damit auch das Temperaturproblem.


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

An der Qualität der Bilder sollte sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Wie sollte das auch gehen?
Es werden weniger fps sein, aber je nach Bereich und Nutzer fällt das nicht so auf.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (1. September 2015)

Ich denke, dass es ziemlich klar ist, was ich oben meine: Das Bild, wie ich es ingame erlebe: Details, Schärfe, Ruckeln usw. ist bei den 20% weniger FPS nicht beeinträchtig. Damit wollte ich auch antönen, dass die paar FPS, die man mit OC gewinnt, in der Praxis kaum je spürbar sein werden. Nicht nur für mich.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Naja ob ich jetzt 100 oder 120fps habe ist relativ egal, aber bei 50-60fps wäre ich froh über jedes weitere fps.


----------



## enta (1. September 2015)

Hab gerade mal ein bischen rumgespielt bei 1,275v, aber der Zugewinn ist minimal.
1535 war das Maximum, was etwa 25hz für 51mv entspricht, GPU Temp auf 42grad, TDP ging bis auf 128%.
Für die 1550 müsste ich sicher auf 1,28+ gehen, von den Temps her eigentlich kein Problem, aber ich weis nicht ob das die Spawas mögen.

Ich will es nicht herauf beschwören 

Habe das bios wieder zurück geflashed und belasse es erstmal dabei.
Ist ja wirklich nur Spielerei, eine Spielerei die sehr kostspielig wird, sollte ich es übertreiben.

Ggf. mache ich mich nochmal an das Thema, wenn mehr Erfahrungswerte im Umlauf sind,  weis nicht wie riskant die Erhöhung über 1,275v hinaus ist.


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. September 2015)

Zum Glück bin ich nicht so FPS empfindlich. Mir reicht meine auch ohne übertackten vollkommen aus. Die Werksübertacktung ist gut genug für mich und gegenüber einer Reference GTX980 sowieso, obwohl ich auch mit dieser zufrieden war.
Diese gebe ich jetzt an meinen Neffen weiter zusammen mit meinem alten Rig.

Nach der GT980ti musste irgendwie auch ein neuer Unterbau her ... 

BTW, was die FPS angeht. Sollte man wirklich Probleme bei 50 vs 60 FPS haben reicht es meist ein etwas unwichtiges Detail abzustellen und schon läufts wieder flüssig.

Bei FarCry 4 ist es zum Beispiel der weiche Schatten (Gameworks-Feature), der nach dem Abschalten mal locker 15 FPS auf meiner GTX980 gebracht hat.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

So 1485MHz scheine stabil zu sein.
Interessant ist, dass ich im Powertarget bleibe und die Spannung nicht über 1,187V geht.


----------



## Spreed (2. September 2015)

@JoM79: Zufrieden mit der MSI, oder hast es aufgegeben?

Kann jemand einschätzen, ob mein Netzteil für die MSI Lightning ausreichen würde?


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

Momentan geht ja die Diskution um das Nvidia doch nicht alle Features von dx12 unterstützen...
Was meint ihr dazu?

Ist die problematik wirklich so ernst?

Wollte mir in den nächsten Tagen die 980 ti bestellen, jetzt bin ich wirklich wieder am überlegen... Lasse mich nicht von Nvidia verarschen!!!


----------



## S754 (2. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Ist die problematik wirklich so ernst?


Nein, die "Problematik" ist schmarrn. Bis DX12 sich etabliert hat, ist Maxwell schon längst Geschichte.


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein, die "Problematik" ist schmarrn. Bis DX12 sich etabliert hat, ist Maxwell schon längst Geschichte.



Naja sag mal so, die 980 ti hat schon genug Leistung für die kommenden Jahre .. Trotzdem denke ich jetzt nochmal darüber nach wegen dem bestellen


----------



## deReen (2. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein, die "Problematik" ist schmarrn. Bis DX12 sich etabliert hat, ist Maxwell schon längst Geschichte.



Ganz so einfach ist es dann glaube ich doch nicht.
Immerhin gibt es schon das erste Spiel mit Problemen bei denen sich die Entwickler auch die Zähne ausgebissen haben und das dann ganz eingestellt haben für NVidia Karten. 

Die Frage ist,
bekommt man das Softwareseitig in den Griff oder ist das ein Hardwarefeature?!?

Die andere Frage natürlich, was sind die großen Nachteike wenn dieses Feature bei NVidia Kunden deaktiviert wird.
Wenn wir hier von 1% - 3% Performanceverlust reden wäre mir das nahezu schnuppe. 

Also erstmal auf ein Statement warten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen mir eine 980 / 980Ti zu holen.

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen?

Gezockt wird in 2560x1080p

& habe ich mit einer 980 eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung zu meiner R9 290



Danke Euch


----------



## S754 (2. September 2015)

deReen schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es dann glaube ich doch nicht.


Doch. In 2-3 Jahren kannst du die Karten schmeißen.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Kann jemand einschätzen, ob mein Netzteil für die MSI Lightning ausreichen würde?



Reicht locker. Guckst Du hier:      MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning Review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin am überlegen mir eine 980 / 980Ti zu holen.
> 
> ...




Wenn du momentan eine R9 290 hast ist der Unterschied zur 980 nicht gewaltig und wenn du auch 2560x1080 zocken willst wird es schon was eng...

Ich würde dir eher eine 980 ti empfehlen, hast du länger ruhe


----------



## Spreed (2. September 2015)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Reicht locker. Guckst Du hier:      MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning Review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption



Die empfehlen aber mind. 600W, bei OC von CPU und GPU sogar mehr... Darum bin ich mir ja auch so unsicher


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Die empfehlen aber mind. 600W, bei OC von CPU und GPU sogar mehr... Darum bin ich mir ja auch so unsicher



Spreed, ich sehe du hast die Palit GTX 980 ti 

Vielleicht hast du die letzten Tage im Forum schon gesehen, ich werde mir die auch bestellen.
Kannst du auch weitgehend positives über die Karte berichten? Und hast du deine auch OC??


----------



## S754 (2. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.


Quatsch also? Soso, wo steht denn die Titan Classic, GTX 680, HD 7970 etc. heute?
Sicher nicht mehr im High-End Bereich.

Sag ich doch, die Karten kannst alle nach 2-3 Jahren schmeißen.


----------



## Spreed (2. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Spreed, ich sehe du hast die Palit GTX 980 ti
> 
> Vielleicht hast du die letzten Tage im Forum schon gesehen, ich werde mir die auch bestellen.
> Kannst du auch weitgehend positives über die Karte berichten? Und hast du deine auch OC??



Bis auf das ziemlich knapp bemessene PT, könnte ich nichts negatives über die Karte sagen.
Hab die Karte zum benchen bzw. bissl probieren OC´t. 

Mehr als 1470Mhz stable war aber nicht drin 
Dafür ist die Karte sehr leise, hat bei mir kein Spulenfiepen und macht auch sonst keine Macken.

edit: ich meinte 1430Mhz


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Mehr als 1470Mhz stable war aber nicht drin



Es gab mal ne Kampagne darüber wie Werbung vollkommen unrealistische Vorstellungen von Frauen vermittle... Bei der 980Ti passiert genau das gleiche  
1470Mhz ist doch super, das ist mehr als ich mit meiner Zotac ohne biosmod erreiche.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

deReen schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es dann glaube ich doch nicht.
> Immerhin gibt es schon das erste Spiel mit Problemen bei denen sich die Entwickler auch die Zähne ausgebissen haben und das dann ganz eingestellt haben für NVidia Karten.
> 
> Die Frage ist,
> ...


Guck mal in die aktuelle PCGH, da sind Benchmarks von Ashes of Singularity drin.
Jeweils FHD+UHD und DX11+DX12.
Die Fury X legt da in DX12 ordentlich zu, aber ist in FHD langsamer bzw in UHD gleichschnell wie eine Titan X.
Die 980ti Super Jetstream ist in FHD 15% und in UHD 9% schneller.
Wo ist also das Problem?
Im Prinzip ändert sich da nix.


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Bis auf das ziemlich knapp bemessene PT, könnte ich nichts negatives über die Karte sagen.
> Hab die Karte zum benchen bzw. bissl probieren OC´t.
> 
> Mehr als 1470Mhz stable war aber nicht drin
> Dafür ist die Karte sehr leise, hat bei mir kein Spulenfiepen und macht auch sonst keine Macken.



1470 Mhz sind doch nicht schlecht, was sagt denn dann deine Spannung und Temp.?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. September 2015)

@deReen

Die 980Ti wird durch die verschnitze ACE nicht langsamer, aber eben auch wider ursprünglicher Erwartung keinen deut schneller. Nvidia muss halt weiter auf Sequentielles Abarbeiten setzen und bekommt halt unter dx12 nicht den Performance boost den AMD bekommt, solage die ACEs benutzt werden. 
Wenn Nvidia den Fortschritt nicht noch ein weiteres mal in Grund und Boden stampft *hust* AC *hust* sollte das Feature auch flächendeckend Einsatz finden. Ergebnis ist nur, das die Fury X unter dx12 dann ihre Rohleistung auf die Straße bringen kann und damit auch zu übertakteten 980Tis aufholen *kann!*
Kommt dann halt immer auf das Spiel und den Entwickler an.


----------



## Spreed (2. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> 1470 Mhz sind doch nicht schlecht, was sagt denn dann deine Spannung und Temp.?



Sorry, Tippfehler. Ich meinte eigentlich 1430Mhz...
Temp bleibt stabil auf 72°C, Spannung weiß ich grad nicht auswendig.

Asic Wert liegt auch nur bei 68,2


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Die empfehlen aber mind. 600W, bei OC von CPU und GPU sogar mehr... Darum bin ich mir ja auch so unsicher



Ja, das tun sie bei allen 980 Ti Karten. Du hast aber das Dark Power Pro 10 550W. Und das ist nicht irgendein NT . Auch wenn Du den GM200 Chip und Deinen Proz übertaktest, reicht Dein be quit.
Die Graka saugt max. 305 Watt, die CPU 84 Watt, der Rest noch ein wenig dazu. Da wirst Du nimmer, auch nicht im Extremfall die 550 Watt erreichen, die Dein NT liefert.


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Sorry, Tippfehler. Ich meinte eigentlich 1430Mhz...
> Temp bleibt stabil auf 72°C, Spannung weiß ich grad nicht auswendig.
> 
> Asic Wert liegt auch nur bei 68,2



Trotzdem ist das doch gut!!

Normal läuft die ja mit 1100 irgendwas ..
Wie viel FPS hast du denn dann mehr bei OC?


----------



## Spreed (2. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das doch gut!!
> 
> Normal läuft die ja mit 1100 irgendwas ..
> Wie viel FPS hast du denn dann mehr bei OC?



@Stock läuft sie bei 1340Mhz (boost).

Du wirst duchs OC nicht wirklich einen FPS Sprung bekommen. Wenns 5-10fps sind, sinds wahrscheinlich eh schon viel


----------



## acer86 (2. September 2015)

Endlich ist sie da meine neue Asus GTX980Ti Strix, verbaut (äh rein gepresst) in ein bitfenix prodigy, passt gerade so mit ein 230mm Frontlüfter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (2. September 2015)

acer86 schrieb:


> Endlich ist sie da meine neue Asus GTX980Ti Strix, verbaut (äh rein gepresst) in ein bitfenix prodigy, passt gerade so mit ein 230mm Frontlüfter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt hübsche Karte  sieht bissl so aus als würde das Gehäuse nur aus Netzteil und GPU bestehen


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

acer86 schrieb:


> Endlich ist sie da meine neue Asus GTX980Ti Strix, verbaut (äh rein gepresst) in ein bitfenix prodigy, passt gerade so mit ein 230mm Frontlüfter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HÜBSCH!!!

Sag mal wie sie läuft!


----------



## acer86 (2. September 2015)

Kashura schrieb:


> echt hübsche Karte  sieht bissl so aus als würde das Gehäuse nur aus Netzteil und GPU bestehen


so sollte es auch sein, fast alle kabel nur auf der rechten Seite des Gehäuses zu verlegen ist bei der größe echt eine Herausforderung 



J2kerr schrieb:


> HÜBSCH!!!
> 
> Sag mal wie sie läuft!



Laufen tut sie schon allerdings OC versuche hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, Benchmarks reiche ich dan noch nach, allerdings werden die nicht so hoch ausfallen wegen der doch schon in die Jahre gekommene Plattform.


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2015)

Nur die GPU-MHz. anheben und mit Valley Extreme laufen lassen, ohne Pt oder Spannung. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## acer86 (2. September 2015)

So erstmal heaven auf Extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles @Stock nur werks OC erster Durchlauf, nicht so genau auf das Ergebnis achten die alte "Sandbrücke" tut was sie kann

1431Mhz Boost clock stabil bei 72C° und 24C° zimmer temp.


----------



## J2kerr (2. September 2015)

acer86 schrieb:


> So erstmal heaven auf Extrem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum in die Jahre gekommen der I7? Habe den selben, selbst die neuen Generationen sind nicht viel schneller... Warum aufrüsten ^^

Wo hast die denn bestellt?


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2015)

acer86 schrieb:


> So erstmal heaven auf Extrem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr schön, geht doch


----------



## acer86 (2. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Warum in die Jahre gekommen der I7? Habe den selben, selbst die neuen Generationen sind nicht viel schneller... Warum aufrüsten ^^
> 
> Wo hast die denn bestellt?



Aufrüsten werd ich erst wen Skylake E draußen ist oder später (hoffentlich hält das board so lange durch), bestellt hab ich die am Montag bei Mindfactory.

Edit: weitere Ergebnisse werde ich noch nachreichen wen ich später mehr zeit habe.


----------



## enta (2. September 2015)

Ich würde fast behaupten, der Prozessor macht in diesem Benchmark absolut keinen Unterschied.
Ich hab mit meinem gerade mal 2700pkt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

Macht er auch nicht hatte meinen einmal mit 3,5 und einmal mit 4,5GHz laufen, waren 10 Punkte Unterschied, also es bringt nichts.


----------



## MountyMAX (2. September 2015)

3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?


----------



## SimRacer925 (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?



Dein ernst?


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?


Das dein Verhalten mal voll daneben ist weisst du hoffentlich.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?



Meine MSI hat einen Asic von 76.9 und sie läuft übertaktet mit max. 1432 MHz Boost stabil. Und weisst Du was? Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden 
Und hast Du Dir schon überlegt, dass es für die Praxis, d.h. in den Games, ziemlich Wurscht ist, ob Deine Karte max. 1550 oder 1450 MHz leistet?


----------



## Mysterion (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?



Man merkt keinen Unterschied. Spar' Deine Nerven und nimm' einfach die, die Du bekommst.


----------



## r0xa (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?



Wenn du 1500+ Mhz willst dann nimm die G1. Meine lief mit 1540/8400Mhz bei einem 77.3 Asic aber leider Spulenfiepen ohne Ende... Morgen sollte die Neue kommen


----------



## enta (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein Pech, dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?



Das traurige daran ist, dass Menschen wie du nicht einmal 1% der Käufer ausmachen, Ihr verursacht aber 99% des Aufwands im Service Bereich.
Da kommt bei mir unwillkürliches Fremdschämen auf.


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2015)

Wie Goile,  da schicken  Typen eine Karte zurück, weil sie meinen der ASIC  hätte etwas mit 1328 MHz. schlechten  Boost zu tun. Ich weiß nur eins, völlige Unwissenheit. Sagt mal,  ihr ASIC Retoure Typen, warum kauft ihr euch eigentlich  Dinge von denen ihr überhaupt nichts versteht oder checkt und das für soviel Geld ? 
Arme Händler und Hersteller, die kriegen euer angegrabschtes Spielzeug zurück und sind gezwungen  den armen ahnungslosen Kunden das Teil als neu zu verkaufen und das nur weil die Karte nichts hat.

MfG.wolflux




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MountyMAX (2. September 2015)

ui ui ui, da hab ich aber was ausgelöst ... Ich sehs von der Seite, man bezahlt doch einiges für die Karte, da will man schon das Beste haben, ganz davon abgesehen, ist die Palit derart sparsam verpackt, dass du diese aus/einpacken kannst ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Aber wird wohl die letzte sein die ich zurückschicke die aktuelle mit 69% werde ich wohl behalten. Mir gings unterm Strich um den Werksboost .. auch wenns nur paar Mhz sind .. es ist mehr


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> ASIC und Boost korrelieren. Je höher der ASIC, desto höher der Werksboost. Anders sieht es bei der Übertaktbarkeit aus. Hier kann der ASIC ein Wegweiser sein, ist aber kein Garant.
> 
> Deswegen Umtauschen ist trotzdem idiotisch. A) kann man selbst nachhelfen und B) machen die paar MHz kaum einen Unterschied im Luftkühlungsalltag.



Das ist richtig und das wissen wir und dennoch,
wenn du bei 1328 MHZ zusätzlich  45 MHz. mehr hast weil du ein Top ASIC hast , kommst du auch nicht auf die 1500MHz. Ein super ASIC bringt dir keine 170 MHz. Darum geht es . Ein guter ASIC bedeutet auch eine heißere Karte und umgekehrt. 
MfG.wolflux

@MountyMax
Du warst nartürlich nicht alleine gemeint. 
Ich auch deine Sache und ich würde das nicht unbedingt hier erzählen. Das macht zukünftig die Karten nicht wirklich billiger wenn man die so lange zurückschickt, bis der ASIC stimmt.
Bist dann auch selber Schuld wenn du hier angepupt  wirst.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## MountyMAX (2. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das ist richtig und dennoch,
> wenn du bei 1328 MHZ zusätzlich  45 MHz. mehr hast weil du ein Top ASIC hast , kommst du auch nicht auf die 1500MHz. Ein super ASIC bringt dir keine 170 MHz. Darum geht es .



naja, 65% sind 1328 Mhz, bei 69% bist schon bei 1354 Mhz Werksboost (bei der Palit) und ca. 100 Mhz kannst noch als stabiles OC draufgeben


----------



## wolflux (2. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> naja, 65% sind 1328 Mhz, bei 69% bist schon bei 1354 Mhz Werksboost (bei der Palit) und ca. 100 Mhz kannst noch als stabiles OC draufgeben



Darum geht es nicht nur, ich habe einen ASIC  von genau  70% und nach dem umschreiben vom Bios gute 1519 MHz.
Auch meine GTX 780 TI hatte einen ASIC von 69% und auch hier im Bios angepasst war die ein kleiner Titankiller 1306MHz unter Wasser. Ihr müsst euch auch etwas mit der Materie beschäftigen um gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Der ASIC entscheidet nicht alleine über eine gute Karte, das ist nicht unwichtig aber nicht entscheidend. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## SwissBullet (3. September 2015)

Ja ja die ASIC Spaltet die Graka-Nation😊.
Aber zurückschicken nur wegen dem ist schon fast ein NoGo.
Aber wenn man die ganzen Foren mal durch liest zu den verschiedenen Grafikkarten Konstellation mit ihren ASIC's und mit den OC Ergebnissen vergleicht,dann wird man merken dass wie schon geschrieben nicht alleine der ASIC Qualität darüber entscheidet.
Mir ist es auch klar das man viel Geld dafür bezahlt,jedoch hört das Recht auf eine Funktionsfähigen (Hersteller Garantierten) Grafikkarte auf in meinen Augen.


----------



## JayR91 (3. September 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> @JoM79: Zufrieden mit der MSI, oder hast es aufgegeben?
> 
> Kann jemand einschätzen, ob mein Netzteil für die MSI Lightning ausreichen würde?


Keine Angst, hab das gleiche Netzteil und ich hab da schon mehr als 550Watt rausgeholt.
Hatte meinen I7 5820k auf 4,7Ghz und meine 980Ti auf 1520/4000 zum benchen, dazu noch die ganzen Lüfter+Wakü, da hab ich die 550Watt bestimmt geknackt 
Mir wurde versichert das es auch mal 600-700Watt wegsteckt wenn es muss


----------



## wolflux (3. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> naja, 65% sind 1328 Mhz, bei 69% bist schon bei 1354 Mhz Werksboost (bei der Palit) und ca. 100 Mhz kannst noch als stabiles OC draufgeben



Wo ist dein Problem, das ist schon ausreichend  und wenn du ein mod. Bios drauf gibst, bist du bei 1500MHz. Bei
Techpowerup.com bekommst du ein Etsatzbios, falls du es nicht vorher geflasht hast.
Gruss


----------



## JayR91 (3. September 2015)

Async Shaders: Fehlende DirectX-12-Funktion auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten "ein vollkommenes Desaster" | heise online
Wenn ich deswegen meine Graka nächstes Jahr nicht vernünftig loswerde dreh ich am Rad


----------



## Mysterion (4. September 2015)

Wenn das stimmen sollte, würde sich nur ein altbekanntes Bild - wie üblich - wiederholen:

nVidia bietet gute Treiber und AMD ist der Technik mal wieder um Jahre voraus, mit entsprechenden Problemen.

Man könnte sich jetzt natürlich fragen, warum sowohl AMD als auch nVidia ihre neuen Produkte als DX12-Karten verkaufen, wenn die diese gar nicht, wenn auch in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung, alle Features in Hardware beherrschen.

Mich würde das nicht jucken, wenn die Karten weiterhin als DX11-Karten beworben würden, denn nur wegen dem DX12-Featuretest vom 3DMark und zwei, drei Techdemo-Spielen mache ich mich nicht verrückt.


----------



## CL90 (4. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> 3. Palit Super Jetstream ist da und wieder weg   .. 65er ASIC und nur 1328 Mhz Boost .. wäh .., hab ich denn so ein  Pech,  dass ich keine 70 oder 80+ bekomme?





OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Meine MSI hat einen Asic von 76.9 und sie läuft übertaktet mit max. 1432 MHz Boost stabil. Und weisst Du was? Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden
> Und hast Du Dir schon überlegt, dass es für die Praxis, d.h. in den Games, ziemlich Wurscht ist, ob Deine Karte max. 1550 oder 1450 MHz leistet?


Leute ihr seid die besten.... wirklich...

Alle samt hier in dem Thread posten diverses Zeug wie unzufrieden sie mit Ihren Karten waren, wie viele sie weg schicken etc. 
Aber kaum sagt mal jemand das er eine +700€ Karte die nur minimal über dem nominellen Boost liegt nicht behalten will, drehen hier alle durch.
Und vorallem die Leute die eine schöne 1450+ Karte haben machen dann den Mund auf.
Im Ernst? *Der Einzige der über soetwas urteilen dürfte wäre jemand der selbst eine 1300er karte behalten hat.*


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> naja, 65% sind 1328 Mhz, bei 69% bist schon bei 1354 Mhz Werksboost (bei der Palit) und ca. 100 Mhz kannst noch als stabiles OC draufgeben



Dann kauf halt bei EVGA.
Ehrlich, ich kann es nicht verstehen warum ich wegen der Asic die Karte zurückgehen lasse.
Ja, ich hatte Glück und meine MSI hat eine Asic von 81,3 % und läuft mit Stock Voltage 1500 ohne Probleme aber wegen schlechten OC eine Karte zu retournieren ist Asozial. Wenn du ein bestimmte Asic willst, kauf dir die EVGA Kingpin, da kannst dir die Asic aussuchen, kostet halt dementsprechend.
Ansonsten gib dich zufrieden mit dem was du hast.


----------



## MuhOo (4. September 2015)

Hatte bisher uach shcon 6 Karten: 1 Super Jet Stream bei der der Lüfter defekt war, eine Gigabyte die aber viel zu laut war, eine MSI die mit normalen Takt 100° geknackt hat, eine EVGA mit einem Fabrikationsfehler (Blase im PCIE Anschluss), eine Strix die erst nicht übertaktbar war und nachher in der zweiten Booststufe immer abgeschmiert ist und dann eine Palit Super Jetstream wieder die nach 3h einfach durch gebrannt ist... Warte gerade auf die Ersatzkarte 8D zum Glück hab ich noch meine gute, alte 6870. Wenn das jetzt wieder nichts wird hol ich mir eine Fury oder FuryX ._.


----------



## chischko (4. September 2015)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Hatte bisher uach shcon 6 Karten: 1 Super Jet Stream bei der der Lüfter defekt war, eine Gigabyte die aber viel zu laut war, eine MSI die mit normalen Takt 100° geknackt hat, eine EVGA mit einem Fabrikationsfehler (Blase im PCIE Anschluss), eine Strix die erst nicht übertaktbar war und nachher in der zweiten Booststufe immer abgeschmiert ist und dann eine Palit Super Jetstream wieder die nach 3h einfach durch gebrannt ist... Warte gerade auf die Ersatzkarte 8D zum Glück hab ich noch meine gute, alte 6870. Wenn das jetzt wieder nichts wird hol ich mir eine Fury oder FuryX ._.



So viel Pech bei einem Menschen?... unglaublich....


----------



## MuhOo (4. September 2015)

Bei der letzten Palit hab ich fast geweint, die lief gut, Boost bis 1380 ohne OC und schön kühl.. die Asus und MSI waren deutlich schlechter. Jetzt hoffen und warten das diese einwandfrei läuft, hab sogar extra ein anderes Netzteil verbaut.


----------



## Mysterion (4. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> So viel Pech bei einem Menschen?... unglaublich....



Joa, da vergeht einem schon das Grinsen... ich habe vor kurzem auch erst wieder eine Asus GTX 570 DCUII OC auspacken müssen, weil meine 980 Ti plötzlich kaputt war. Hoffentlich macht die Palit kein Theater.

Viel Glück bei der nächsten Karte, egal wohin der Weg führt..


----------



## S754 (4. September 2015)

Muh, du hast wirkliches Durchhaltevermögen 
Ich könnte das nicht und wär spätestens nach der zweiten Karte auf eine Fury X gewechselt


----------



## MuhOo (4. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Muh, du hast wirkliches Durchhaltevermögen
> Ich könnte das nicht und wär spätestens nach der zweiten Karte auf eine Fury X gewechselt



Ich bin mit AMD vorsichtig nachdem ich 4x 290er durchgetestet habe und alle diverse Probleme hatten + kaputter Mauszeiger und Bluescreens bei Flash. Momentan hab ich eh genug andere Sachen zu tun mit Arbeit und Studium nebenbei^^
Ein Kollege von mir hat mit der FuryX momentan auch Probleme das ab und zu das Bild Lila wird und es erst anch rein und raus tabben wieder normal ist. Momentan möchte ich nur Shadows of Mordor endlich mal zu Ende spielen...


----------



## chischko (4. September 2015)

MuhOo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit AMD vorsichtig nachdem ich 4x 290er durchgetestet habe und alle diverse Probleme hatten + kaputter Mauszeiger und Bluescreens bei Flash. Momentan hab ich eh genug andere Sachen zu tun mit Arbeit und Studium nebenbei^^
> Ein Kollege von mir hat mit der FuryX momentan auch Probleme das ab und zu das Bild Lila wird und es erst anch rein und raus tabben wieder normal ist. Momentan möchte ich nur Shadows of Mordor endlich mal zu Ende spielen...


Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich Dir diese ganze Geschichte so recht glauben kann und will....  Das hört sich schwer nach Onkel Erwins Märchenstunde an! 

Und selbst wenn es wahr ist: Schonmal dran gedacht, dass vielleicht irgend eine andere Komponente nen Schlag seitwärts hat und deshalb eine GPU nach der anderen bei Dir übern'n Jordan geht???


----------



## MuhOo (4. September 2015)

Bisher ist eine ja nur wirklich kaputt gegangen, aber darum hab ich ja vorsichtshalber das Netzteil aus getauscht. Die 290er sind jetzt auch fast 1,5 Jahre her, in der Zeit hatte ich eine 780 mit 6GB Vram weil die ohne Probleme lief :p

Mal eine Kopie von MF wo ich 3 her hatte, die anderen waren von Computer Universe. Ich geh jetzt warten und hoffe auf die neue Palit damit das endlich ein Ende nimmt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. September 2015)

Also bin ich dann das genaue Gegenteil. 

In meiner ganzen PC-Karriere ist mir bisher nur 1 mal ein Mainboard abgeraucht. Alle anderen Komponenten die ich je eingesetzt habe sind immer noch funktionsfähig oder haben meine Hand funktionsfähig verlassen (verschenkt).


----------



## CL90 (4. September 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> In meiner ganzen PC-Karriere ist mir bisher nur 1 mal ein Mainboard abgeraucht. Alle anderen Komponenten die ich je eingesetzt habe sind immer noch funktionsfähig oder haben meine Hand funktionsfähig verlassen (verschenkt).


Bei mir ist bisher nur ein Netzteil abgeraucht.
Aber das lag wohl auch an der Schraube die reingefallen ist


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Muh, du hast wirkliches Durchhaltevermögen
> Ich könnte das nicht und wär spätestens nach der zweiten Karte auf eine Fury X gewechselt



Damit du anschließend mehrmals die Fury X einschicken kannst?  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/398195-fury-x-schon-hinueber.html


----------



## MuhOo (4. September 2015)

Kautt ging schon vieles, 9800pro, 4200, 6600 druchgebrannt. Q9550 mit Board, Ram, HDD durch ein defektes Bequiet Netzteil, dann kam lange nichts  die 290er hatten vor allem Probleme damit das der Takt zu hoch was bei den Vapor-X Karten, die 780 lief auch einwandfrei und dann halt jetzt der Ärger mit den 980ti, ich will ja nicht einmal 1500 MHZ, hauptsache die Karte läuft stabil, kühl und ist schnell ^^


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Async Shaders: Fehlende DirectX-12-Funktion auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten "ein vollkommenes Desaster" | heise online
> Wenn ich deswegen meine Graka nächstes Jahr nicht vernünftig loswerde dreh ich am Rad



Wenn das zutreffend ist, wovon man ausgehen kann, ist das ein PCGH Thema, das es gilt, etwas mehr  darüber zu erfahren. Bzw. wie gravierend die Auswirkungen wirklich sind.
Oh Mann? Unsere Sprache......

Bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als  auf DX11 weiter zu spielen. 
MFG


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Wenn das zutreffend ist, wovon man ausgehen kann, ist das ein PCGH Thema, das es gilt, etwas mehr  darüber zu erfahren. Bzw. wie gravierend die Auswirkungen wirklich sind.
> Oh Mann? Unsere Sprache......
> 
> Bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als  auf DX11 weiter zu spielen.
> MFG


Dann guck mal in die aktuelle PCGH, dort haben sie ashes of singularity in FHD+UHD und jeweils DX11/12 getestet.
Die Palit Super Jetstream war immer vorne.
Scheint wohl doch nicht so schlimm zu sein.


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann guck mal in die aktuelle PCGH, dort haben sie ashes of singularity in FHD+UHD und jeweils DX11/12 getestet.
> Die Palit Super Jetstream war immer vorne.
> Scheint wohl doch nicht so schlimm zu sein.



Ja, vermute ich auch, 
Ok ich schau mal rein.
Gruss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann guck mal in die aktuelle PCGH, dort haben sie ashes of singularity in FHD+UHD und jeweils DX11/12 getestet.
> Die Palit Super Jetstream war immer vorne.
> Scheint wohl doch nicht so schlimm zu sein.



Ist halt schade weil die 980Ti von dx12 außer dem reduzierten CPU Overhead Performance technisch nicht profitieren kann. Die Fury X wird bei jedem anständig programmieren dx12 Spiel wohl mit einer mäßig übertakteten 980Ti konkurrieren und nicht mit der@stock. 
Bin mit meiner 980Ti ja relativ zufrieden aber im nachhinein wäre die Fury X für mich doch die bessere Wahl gewesen. (Dank Pumpen Problemen aber wohl auch eher nicht )


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. September 2015)

Deine GTX980ti ist eine "leicht" übertaktete Karte. Aus welchem Grund wäre eine Grafikkarte für dich besser gewesen, die nur mit Hilfe von DX12 in die Schlagdistanz deiner Karte kommt?

Gehst du davon aus, dass jetzt nur noch DX12 Spiele erscheinen und sind dir deine alten Spiele vollkommen egal?

So lange nur ein Teil der Spiele DX12 unterstützt, so lange sehe ich keinen Vorteil für die Fury X. Und selbst wenn es so wäre, wäre deine Karte immer noch genau so schnell, hat aber den Vorteil des größeren VRAM.

Und bis dann "jedes" Spiel DX12 unterstützt, haben wir längst alle neue Karten im Rechner.

Diese ganze "Panikmache" um DX12 werde ich nie verstehen. Schön für die Fury X-User, dass ihre Karte in ein paar Spielen einen Geschwindigkeitsschub bekommen, aber eine Bedrohung der GTX980ti sehe ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Irgendwie greifen halten viele AMD Nutzer nach jedem Strohhalm, der die Leistung ihrer Karte verbessern könnte. 
Da ist andauernd die Rede von neuen Wundertreibern.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. September 2015)

@FortuneHunter 

Mit der 980Ti kann ich so vieles nicht machen, dass mir das mit dem Async Compute eigentlich immer noch ziemlich egal ist. KVM ? Gute Linux Treiber (auch gerne offene!)? Tendenziell alles eher so nicht. 
Dann kommt das mit Async Compute halt noch dazu, stört mich weniger aus performance sicht als aus akademischer Nutzer sicht weil das für mich ein Killer Feature war...

@JoM79 

Wozu Wundertreiber ? Das ist doch der Strohalm an den AMD und Fans sich klammern... Das es den eben nie wieder geben muss.
Die AMD Treiber sind performance technisch einfach nicht ganz auf dem Niveau das Nvidia leisten kann, mit dx12 und Vulkan kann das anders laufen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die AMD Treiber sind performance technisch einfach nicht ganz auf dem Niveau das Nvidia leisten kann, mit dx12 und Vulkan kann das anders laufen.



Noch mehr verunsichert ob meine nächste eine Grüne (980 Ti) wird


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Noch mehr verunsichert ob meine nächste eine Grüne (980 Ti) wird



Ganz ehrlich atm würde ich warten aber nur! wenn man die Leistung einer 980Ti nicht jetzt braucht. Auf "Pump" kann man immer kaufen und dann kommt doch alles anders. ATM. ist und bleibt die 980Ti die generell beste Empfehlung ihrer klasse 

Edit: nur weil für mich die Fury X besser gewesen wäre heist das noch lange nicht, dass ich das auch anderen empfehlen würde.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. September 2015)

Ich habe mir die GTX980ti aus zwei Gründen gekauft:

1. Weil ich jetzt die Leistung und den VRAM-Puffer haben wollte.
2. Weil mein Neffe meine GTX980 bekommen soll zusammen mit dem Rest meines "alten" Rechners (<- Ein guter Grund um mal wieder dem Basteltrieb zu folgen ).

Außerdem habe ich eine große Spielesammlung, die ich immer mal wieder in Angriff nehme. Wenn ich heute starten würde alles durchzuspielen, dann wäre ich fertig wenn DX18 oder so an die Tür klopft.
Daher ist die GTX980ti die richtige Wahl für mich gewesen und wird bis die nächste Karte meine Aufmerksamkeit erreget auch weiterhin diesen Status behalten.
Das wird dann aber voraussichtlich erst in 2-3 Generationen sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. September 2015)

Siehst du alles super Gründe für eine 980Ti  
Ich sage ja nicht das die 980Ti allgemein schlecht ist, die Karte ist sogar (bis auf den hohen Preis) eine der besten die es seit langer Zeit gab. Kommt halt immer darauf an was man damit gerne tun würde.


----------



## JayR91 (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann guck mal in die aktuelle PCGH, dort haben sie ashes of singularity in FHD+UHD und jeweils DX11/12 getestet.
> Die Palit Super Jetstream war immer vorne.
> Scheint wohl doch nicht so schlimm zu sein.


Es ist mir auch egal wie es jetzt ist, mir geht es nur darum die Graka ordentlich zu verkaufen wenn was neues kommt und das wird so sicherlich schwer, bzw wird der Wert schneller sinken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Es ist mir auch egal wie es jetzt ist, mir geht es nur darum die Graka ordentlich zu verkaufen wenn was neues kommt und das wird so sicherlich schwer, bzw wird der Wert schneller sinken.



Ach was, nicht mal die Vram-Problematik hat den Wert der 970 berührt. Da ist das doch pippifax.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Denke dass ich in 2 Jahren, wenn man in 4K wirklich alle Titel mit 60+ FPS mit nur einer GPU zocken kann, mein Setup ganz erneuern werde.

Zur Zeit wünsche ich mir bloß "ein wenig" mehr Leistung für meinen 2560x1080 Monitor, da ich merke das die R9 290 nicht immer 60+ FPS zaubern kann.

Da ist die 980 Ti zu viel des ganzen. Findet ihr das auch ?

Hätte ich mit der 980 dieses Polster im Vergleich zu meiner R9 290 ?


----------



## J2kerr (4. September 2015)

Aber wenn man vor hat eine 980TI zu kaufen. Warum sollte man dann noch bis nächstes Jahr warten...
Wahrscheinlich wird ja dann Pascal kommen, natürlich wird die nochmal um einiges schneller sein wie die 980 Ti aber ich sag mir so YOLO


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

Die Sache ist die dass eine 980 Ti mMn oversized für 2560x1080p ist

ich will ja lediglich "etwas mehr" Leistung haben

& da bin ich am überlegen ob mir eine 980 (non Ti) das bieten kann ..


----------



## J2kerr (4. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die dass eine 980 Ti mMn oversized für 2560x1080p ist
> 
> ich will ja lediglich "etwas mehr" Leistung haben
> 
> & da bin ich am überlegen ob mir eine 980 (non Ti) das bieten kann ..



Da geh lieber auf Nummer sicher und nehm die 980 TI, dann hast mehr Leistung.

Wenn ich deinen Monitor sehe hast du bestimmt auch vor in WQHD zu spielen.


----------



## chischko (4. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die dass eine 980 Ti mMn oversized für 2560x1080p ist
> 
> ich will ja lediglich "etwas mehr" Leistung haben
> 
> & da bin ich am überlegen ob mir eine 980 (non Ti) das bieten kann ..


Außerdem hat die 980 non-ti nen mieses P/L Verhältnis. Da ist die Ti nochmal besser.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die 980 non-ti nen mieses P/L Verhältnis. Da ist die Ti nochmal besser.



Aber auch 200 Euros teurer


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

Moin

Kurze Frage.

Jemand hier der eine 980Ti Referenz auch auf solche Taktraten bekommt wie die Custom Modelle?

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die dass eine 980 Ti mMn oversized für 2560x1080p ist
> 
> ich will ja lediglich "etwas mehr" Leistung haben
> 
> & da bin ich am überlegen ob mir eine 980 (non Ti) das bieten kann ..


Die 980ti ist dir zu oversized?
Alles was du an Mehrleistung hast, kannst du in Bildverbesserer wie DSR stecken.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kurze Frage.
> 
> ...


Mit dem Referenzkühler eher weniger, da muss dann schon ein anderer Kühler drauf.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

Ähm Sorry, ja da kommt dann eine Wakü drauf ^^

Sorry, vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. September 2015)

Unter den Umständen kannst du dich zum Beispiel an der EVGA SC+ orientieren, die hat eine Referenzplatine und eben einen besseren Kühler verbaut.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

Geht da auch 1300MHz? ^^


----------



## chischko (4. September 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kurze Frage.
> 
> ...



Wieso Referenz? Für die EVGA 980 Ti Classified gibt es nen super Wasserkühler. Mit ner Backplate noch drauf hab ich selbst verbaut und die 1550 sind stabil möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Weil nicht jeder bis zum erbrechen übertakten will und weil ne Classy 100€ teurer ist als ne Karte mit Referenz PCB.

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die Preise ganz schön gefallen sind.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

Ich hab momentan ne 780Ti von Gigabyte, OC Version und geht mit 1200Mhz. Custom Modell

Ich wollte mir die Gigabyte 980TI Gaming G1, aber es gibt immer noch keine wasserkühlung von EKWB ^^


----------



## JayR91 (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder bis zum erbrechen übertakten will und weil ne Classy 100€ teurer ist als ne Karte mit Referenz PCB.
> 
> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die Preise ganz schön gefallen sind.


Jetzt wo du es sagst, echt gut gefallen


xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab momentan ne 780Ti von Gigabyte, OC Version und geht mit 1200Mhz. Custom Modell
> 
> Ich wollte mir die Gigabyte 980TI Gaming G1, aber es gibt immer noch keine wasserkühlung von EKWB ^^



Der Block soll aber diesen Monat kommen, genau wie der für die MSI Gaming


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Dauert glaube ich noch ein paar Wochen.
Es hatte jemand schon mal nachgefragt.
Zur Not schickst du denen mal ne Mail.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

ich hab schon bei caseking vor Wochen nachgefragt und die meinten es kkönne nicht mehr lange dauern XD

Na gut dann warte ich noch


----------



## JayR91 (4. September 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> ich hab schon bei caseking vor Wochen nachgefragt und die meinten es kkönne nicht mehr lange dauern XD
> 
> Na gut dann warte ich noch



Kauf sie dir doch einfach schonmal, der Luftkühler wird die Zeit schon überbrücken können


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Kauf sie dir doch einfach schonmal, der Luftkühler wird die Zeit schon überbrücken können



Nein es kommt kein Lüfter mehr in meinem PC XDD


----------



## JayR91 (4. September 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nein es kommt kein Lüfter mehr in meinem PC XDD



Die Aussage ist unsinn, Airflow kommt durch Lüfter und Radis werden auch durch Lüfter gekühlt?


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist unsinn, Airflow kommt durch Lüfter und Radis werden auch durch Lüfter gekühlt?



Meine Radis sind außerhalb auf einer Montageplatte ^^


----------



## enta (4. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist unsinn, Airflow kommt durch Lüfter und Radis werden auch durch Lüfter gekühlt?



Wow, es gibt sie tatsächlich, Menschen die alles zu ernst nehmen.
Und nur so nebenbei, es gibt auch komplett passiv gekühlte Computer, sowie externe Radiatoren.


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder bis zum erbrechen übertakten will und weil ne Classy 100€ teurer ist als ne Karte mit Referenz PCB.
> 
> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die Preise ganz schön gefallen sind.



Du das ist richtig 100.00 € mehr aber auch ohne 470 Watt OC hast du den Vorteil,  daß die Spannungswandler absolut kühl bleiben, logisch. Meine schafft nicht die 1550 MHz aber unter 4096 x2200 und Qualität Ultra, aber hält sie die 1506MHz in FarCry4, dennoch bekommt man die Karte auch zum glühen so ist es ja nicht, aber sie ist dafür ausgelegt. Eine Referenzplatine throttelt auf 1400MHz runter, nicht nur Ptarget auch ins Themp-Limit.
Die Referenz ist vollkommen ausreichend unter Wasserkühlung . Ich habe jedes Jahr 500-600.00  € ausgegeben und einer 980 Ti bist du für 3 Jahre oder sogar 4 Jahre immer gut bestückt. Das rechnet sich auf die Jahre und in 3 Jahren gibt es wieder eine Neue.
Gruß 
.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich mal auf eine gute Kühlung der VRMs auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## chaotium (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal auf eine gute Kühlung der VRMs auf dem Mainboard.



Hä? Gibt es nicht XD


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal auf eine gute Kühlung der VRMs auf dem Mainboard.



Warum sagst du Mainboard?


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Hä wie in, ich weiss nicht was du meinst oder hä wie in, die brauchen keine Kühlung, passt schon irgendwie.

Edit:
Weil die VRM Kühler auf dem Board teilweise einen Luftstrom brauchen um ausreichend zu kühlen.
Wenn eine Wasserkühlung ohne Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut ist, fehlt dieser Luftstrom.


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hä wie in, ich weiss nicht was du meinst oder hä wie in, die brauchen keine Kühlung, passt schon irgendwie.
> 
> Edit:
> Weil die VRM Kühler auf dem Board teilweise einen Luftstrom brauchen um ausreichend zu kühlen.
> Wenn eine Wasserkühlung ohne Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut ist, fehlt dieser Luftstrom.



Ah Ok, das mußt du dazu schreiben, ich habe einen Desktop , schau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei 120er Lüfter


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Du hast einen Desktop?


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast einen Desktop?



Ja, im Wohnzimmer unter dem TV


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Jetzt weiss ich was du meinst.
Aber dann ist kein Desktop mehr, sondern ein Tvsub


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich was du meinst.
> Aber dann ist kein Desktop mehr, sondern ein Tvsub



Jo sowas in der Art. He he


----------



## Mysterion (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal auf eine gute Kühlung der VRMs auf dem Mainboard.



Psst, wir wollen die kokelige Überraschung doch nicht vermiesen. 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nein es kommt kein Lüfter mehr in meinem PC XDD



Ok, pfeifen wir auf die Causa! Kommt denn noch Luft im Kopp?


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2015)

Und trotzdem schon schneller


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> https://forum.beyond3d.com/threads/dx12-async-compute-latency-thread.57188/page-28#post-1870218
> 
> Hier nun auch nochmal:



Das kommt ja noch erschwerend hinzu. Die Maxwells haben mit ihrem 1:32 Design so oder so im Vergleich zu AMDs 8:8 total ins Klo gegriffen aber es würde mich wundern wenn das ganze nach Anpassungen nicht zu mindest etwas schneller als sequentiell arbeitet. 
Ist halt nur noch die Frage wie viel Nvidia da raus holen kann


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass dieses Feature überlebenswichtig ist und ohne Vollauslastung nichts geht.
> Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass es für den Spielebetrieb vollkommen ausreichen wird.



Es geht ja wirklich zu 99,9% nur um die Auslastung wenn du einen Chip mit jedem Workload zu 100% auslasten kannst ohne Resourcen zu verschwenden ist async compute eh vollkommen unnötig.
Da Nvidia die Chips eh schon ziemlich gut auslastet mache ich mir Performance technisch keine zu großen sorgen, ist halt schade da man durchaus noch ein paar Prozent hätte rausholen können.


----------



## r0xa (5. September 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig ein BIOS Mod für die Inno3d iChill Black? Die hat ja nur ein PT von 106%, ich hätte gerne 110 oder 115+ und vielleicht ein wenig Spannung mehr


----------



## JayR91 (6. September 2015)

Hat noch wer Probleme mit Windows 10 und Nvidia Treibern?
Wenn ich die Treiber installiere hab ich kein Bild mehr und muss in den abgesicherten Modus um die Treiber wieder zu deinstallieren.


----------



## SwissBullet (6. September 2015)

Habe Windows 10 seit dem 29.7 drauf und nie probleme gehabt mit Nvidia Treibern.
Was passiert denn wenn nur Windows den NV Treiber installiert?
Hast du da auch kein Bild mehr.JayR97


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

Bei mir geht's einwandfrei.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Moin zs. Nach vielem lesen hier im Thread bin ich total hin und hergerissen welche 980ti es werden soll...

Mein system: 5820k, 16gb ddr4 und zocke auf WQHD.

Oder doch ne Fury X?

Erschlagt mich bitte nich


----------



## r0xa (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Moin zs. Nach vielem lesen hier im Thread bin ich total hin und hergerissen welche 980ti es werden soll...
> 
> Mein system: 5820k, 16gb ddr4 und zocke auf WQHD.
> 
> ...



Ist halt die Frage, was du für Ansprüche an die Karte hast  Leise, Leistung, Allrounder...usw?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Es wäre toll wenn sie leise ist, gut übertraktbar, und sehr gute leistung auf WQHD hat


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Es wäre toll wenn sie leise ist, gut übertraktbar, und sehr gute leistung auf WQHD hat



Palit 980Ti Super Jetstream


----------



## JayR91 (6. September 2015)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Habe Windows 10 seit dem 29.7 drauf und nie probleme gehabt mit Nvidia Treibern.
> Was passiert denn wenn nur Windows den NV Treiber installiert?
> Hast du da auch kein Bild mehr.JayR97


Dann passiert genau das gleiche, kein Bild mehr sobald die Treiber laden


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Palit 980Ti Super Jetstream



Ist die wirklich so gut oder gibt es bessere karten die evt mehr oc Potential haben


----------



## JayR91 (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Ist die wirklich so gut oder gibt es bessere karten die evt mehr oc Potential haben


Wieso denken alle OC Potential liegt am Boardpartner? Es sind alles die gleichen Chips!! Reines Glücksspiel
Nvidia selektiert für niemanden


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Ok. Thx. Gibt es den Karten die Kühler sind unter lastbund dennoch relativ ruhig?


----------



## JayR91 (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Ok. Thx. Gibt es den Karten die Kühler sind unter lastbund dennoch relativ ruhig?


Wenn du es leise haben willst, nimm die Zotac AMP Extreme, die Palit Super Jetstream soll wohl auch gut von der Lautstärke sein


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Denn stellt sich grad für mich die Frage. Pallir oder Zotac


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2015)

ICh fand die Super Jetstream viel leiser als die Amp Extreme.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Und unter Last die Temp?

Und hab ichs richtig verstanden das es egal ist ob PCB 1x6 +1x8 oder 2×8 was die oc Höhe betrifft?


----------



## JayR91 (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Und unter Last die Temp?
> 
> Und hab ichs richtig verstanden das es egal ist ob PCB 1x6 +1x8 oder 2×8 was die oc Höhe betrifft?


Relativ, die Chance das man einen richtig guten Chip erwischt der an die 1550-1600 geht und dann ordentlich Leistung braucht ist sehr gering. Ich  wollte nen Costum PCB haben, das wenn ich das Glück habe und so einen erwische, ich nicht an den 300Watt scheitere die ein 1x6 & 1x( Pin gibt.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Boa die Entscheidung ist sooo schwer


----------



## MountyMAX (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Boa die Entscheidung ist sooo schwer



Ist sie nicht, Palit Super Jetstream 

Hatte die Zotac auch hier, in Sachen Lautstärke ist die Palit deutlich besser(leiser), und der Kühler hält auch einiges an OC aus bei vergleichweise leisem Lüfter


----------



## HannesSolo (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Denn stellt sich grad für mich die Frage. Pallir oder Zotac



Palit Super Jetstream...


----------



## r0xa (6. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Boa die Entscheidung ist sooo schwer



Ich hatte mit der G1 was OC angeht Glück, lief auf 1540/8200 Mhz, aber hatte leider Spulenfiepen of Doom und ging zurück :/


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. September 2015)

Der Anspruch leise trifft aber auf die G1 nicht unbedingt zu ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAILvRdtP6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## r0xa (6. September 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Der Anspruch leise trifft aber auf die G1 nicht unbedingt zu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt wohl, mann kann halt nicht alles haben 

PS: Mit der Inno3d iChill Black Hybrid könntest du auch glücklich werden...
Boost out of the Box 1400+, auch mit 100% Fan Speed relativ leise und Temps bewegen sich zwischen 55-60° mit Push-Pull


----------



## NCC-1701-A (6. September 2015)

Ich seid ech lieb thx @ all


----------



## MuhOo (7. September 2015)

Hab jetzt auch eine neue Palit Super JEtstream mit der ich recht zufrieden bin, leider rennt sie gerne ins Powerlimit, will sie aber auch nicht flashen... jetzt wo ich eine hab die funktioniert :p
Die Gigabyte war bei mir unglaublich laut, PC steht 3m entfernt und selbst mit Headset war sie immer wahrnehmbar.


----------



## r0xa (7. September 2015)

MSI GeForce GTX 980TI 6GD5T OC GDDR5 384bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Was ist das denn für eine TI oô


----------



## JayR91 (7. September 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980TI 6GD5T OC GDDR5 384bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine TI oô


Die Armor, hab ich persönlich selbst noch nie gesehen


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. September 2015)

Wenn man so will der kleine Bruder der Gaming. Nicht so hoch übertaktet wie die Gaming mit einem schlechteren Kühler, dafür aber auch günstiger in der Anschaffung.


----------



## J2kerr (8. September 2015)

Heute Morgen hab ich meine Palit bestellt, bin echt gespannt wie sie so läuftD

VORFREUDE!!


----------



## wolflux (8. September 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 980TI 6GD5T OC GDDR5 384bit PCI-E: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine TI oô



Schau mal auf die Maße ☺


----------



## Imperat0r (8. September 2015)

Heute auch eine Pailt bestellt. Meint ihr mein NT ist ausreichend? (be quiet! E9 480W)


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. September 2015)

Freunde,

wenn ich eine 980 (non Ti) für ca. 400€ bekomme, ist dass eurer Meinung nach ein guter Deal oder soll ich lieber 200-250 für eine 980 Ti auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## wolflux (8. September 2015)

980 Ti,  keine Frage .

Wieviel Speicher hat die 980 ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

4GB so wie die anderen auch.
Und kommt drauf an welche 980.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. September 2015)

Zwischen 400-450 kann ich die Msi, Palit oder Zotac haben ..


----------



## wolflux (8. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> wenn ich eine 980 (non Ti) für ca. 400€ bekomme, ist dass eurer Meinung nach ein guter Deal oder soll ich lieber 200-250 für eine 980 Ti auf den Tisch legen?



Genau 4 Gbyte !
Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test

Die Frage ist wieviel brauchst du an Speicher, Speicherdurchsatz bzw. Bandbreite ?
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Zwischen 400-450 kann ich die Msi, Palit oder Zotac haben ..


Wenn du die MSI Gaming für 400 kriegst, ist das ein guter Deal. 
Vorausgesetzt mit Rechnung natürlich.


----------



## wolflux (8. September 2015)

Hm, wenn er für 600.00 - 650.00 eine 980 Ti  bekommen könnte, auch. Das wäre seeehr günstig, 
Gruss


----------



## Gohrbi (8. September 2015)

... na 659€  für ne ti ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. September 2015)

Eben, diese Frage stelle ich mir.

Lohnt sich das für *mich ?!*

200-250 mehr für die Ti auszugeben ..


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Ob sich das lohnt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.


----------



## iReckyy (8. September 2015)

Welche Karte hast du denn jetzt verbaut? Oder Erstkauf?


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. September 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn jetzt verbaut? Oder Erstkauf?



R9 290 Vapor-X

Monitor 21:9 in 2560x1080p


----------



## deReen (8. September 2015)

Und was hast du vor mit dieser Karte zu befeuern? 
Für Office reicht die 980er


----------



## iReckyy (8. September 2015)

Dann die 980Ti, sonst ist der Unterschied zu klein.


----------



## r0xa (8. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> Monitor 21:9 in 2560x1080p



Nimm eine TI, damit wirst du auf jedenfall glücklich


----------



## Gohrbi (8. September 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> R9 290 Vapor-X
> 
> Monitor 21:9 in 2560x1080p



... ich bin von einer R9 290x umgestiegen und es hat sich gelohnt.

schau hier und du merkst die Steigerung. Von Platz 35 auf Platz 7 mit 3000 Pkt mehr. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...2013-fire-strike-ultra-added.html#post5392048


----------



## SlapJack (10. September 2015)

Hey ho zusammen, ich wollte nochmal ne Kurze Rückmeldung geben.
Ich hab ja die Inno 3D hybrid und kam auf Maximal 73° rum in Games bei denen die Grafikkarte Ordentlich Ausgelastet wird (also Witcher 3 und ARK in 4k mit Auslastung fast dauerhaft bei 99%). Hab deshalb einen weiteren 140er Lüfter dazu gebaut und alles auf Push Pull Umgebaut (140er Push 120er der Graka auf Pull). Zwar noch mit nem 140er BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 zum test, der leider an der Adapterplatte nicht sauber aufliegt aufgrund der Bauform, aber  nichts desto trotz kamen die Temps um 10° runter. Morgen sollte dann ein Noctua Industrial kommen, mit dem sollte dann noch etwas mehr geben, da der am Adapter auch besser aufliegt. Falls Also jemand den Platz hat und gerne die Temps noch etwas niedriger halten möchte kann ich Push Pull nur Empfehlen. 

Generell bin ich nach 4 Wochen immer noch Absolut zufrieden mit der Inno 3d Hybrid. Das Ding läuft richtig super, bleibt aber trotzdem super leise und hat nen Boost der von haus aus auf 1450 Mhz geht. Meiner Meinung nach, eine der besten 980Ti im Gesamten betrachtet (Leistung, Temps, Lautstärke). Falls noch wer eine Kaufen will, kann ich Ihm nur dazu raten!


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Wie empfehlenswert ist jetzt eigentlich die Asus strixx? Im Vergleich zur zotac.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. September 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Wie empfehlenswert ist jetzt eigentlich die Asus strixx? Im Vergleich zur zotac.



Wenn du den Platz hast, immer die Zotac.


----------



## r0xa (10. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Hey ho zusammen, ich wollte nochmal ne Kurze Rückmeldung geben.
> Ich hab ja die Inno 3D hybrid und kam auf Maximal 73° rum in Games bei denen die Grafikkarte Ordentlich Ausgelastet wird (also Witcher 3 und ARK in 4k mit Auslastung fast dauerhaft bei 99%). Hab deshalb einen weiteren 140er Lüfter dazu gebaut und alles auf Push Pull Umgebaut (140er Push 120er der Graka auf Pull). Zwar noch mit nem 140er BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 zum test, der leider an der Adapterplatte nicht sauber aufliegt aufgrund der Bauform, aber  nichts desto trotz kamen die Temps um 10° runter. Morgen sollte dann ein Noctua Industrial kommen, mit dem sollte dann noch etwas mehr geben, da der am Adapter auch besser aufliegt. Falls Also jemand den Platz hat und gerne die Temps noch etwas niedriger halten möchte kann ich Push Pull nur Empfehlen.
> 
> Generell bin ich nach 4 Wochen immer noch Absolut zufrieden mit der Inno 3d Hybrid. Das Ding läuft richtig super, bleibt aber trotzdem super leise und hat nen Boost der von haus aus auf 1450 Mhz geht. Meiner Meinung nach, eine der besten 980Ti im Gesamten betrachtet (Leistung, Temps, Lautstärke). Falls noch wer eine Kaufen will, kann ich Ihm nur dazu raten!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die AiO alleine ist nicht wirklich der Burner, aber wenn man einen 2. Lüfter für Push-Pull dran bastelt, sind 60° Temps ohne Probleme möglich.

Meine Inno Hybrid läuft leider nur mit 1405 Standart, aber 1492/4000 Mhz sind kein Problem für die Karte (mit gerade mal +15 Mv)


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Karten mit der AiO kühler bleiben.
Bin mit nem Prolimatech MK26 und 2x Noctua NF-F12 bei ca 60-66°C.
Der dauerhafte Boost dabei ist 1380MHz.


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn du den Platz hast, immer die Zotac.



Hatte die Asus nicht im pcgh-test "gewonnen"?


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Ja, aber wenn Asus es mal schaffen würde von dem DCU Konzept wegzugehen, dann würde die Abwärme vielleicht auch mal auf alle Heatpipes verteilt werden.
So liegen mal wieder 2 davon nicht auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Also ist die zotac atm die beste Wahl?


----------



## SlapJack (10. September 2015)

Naja ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei mir auch etwas generell an der Belüftung liegt. Meine Temps bei der G1 waren ja auch bei 85° rum Spitze von dem her waren 73° Maximal bei Grafikbomben bzw. bei Dauermaximalauslastung erstmal sehr gut für mich. Hier hatten ja auch ein paar andere die Inno die von Anfang an nie über 65° rum gekommen sind und mich fast schon für verrückt erklärten  

Außerdem ist der Prolimatech MK26 ja auch mal ein Übles Monster mit jeder Menge Kühlfläche und 2 120er Lüftern drauf und erfordert einen Umba der Grafikkarte, die Hybrid braucht nur nen weiteren Lüfter Montiert. Finde deshalb das der Vergleich etwas Hinkt. Mit nem 240er Radiator würden die Temps sicherlich auch nochmal besser ausschauen. 

Aber solange wir am Ende alle Happy sind bassts ja.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Immer noch die Palit Super Jetstream, ausser du willst ein Custom PCB.
Da musst du dann halt Prioritäten setzen.

Edit:
Wollte den AiO nicht schlecht reden, dachte nur dass da richtig was geht bei der Kühlung.


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

Hab meine Palit Super Jetstream am Montag bestellt, hoffe das sie heute da ist wenn ich heimkomme 

KANN NICHT MEHR WARTEN!!


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Wo hast du bestellt, dass das so lange dauert?


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt, dass das so lange dauert?



Hab sie Montag um 7Uhr bestellt bei Mindfactory. Hab gelesen das die da SUPER schnell sein sollten beim Versand... Bei mir wohl nicht!

Die ist bei denen erst gestern rausgegangen, was solange gedauert hat.... -.-


----------



## MountyMAX (10. September 2015)

J2kerr schrieb:


> Hab sie Montag um 7Uhr bestellt bei Mindfactory. Hab gelesen das die da SUPER schnell sein sollten beim Versand... Bei mir wohl nicht!
> 
> Die ist bei denen erst gestern rausgegangen, was solange gedauert hat.... -.-



Die mussten die Zurückgeschickten mit  extrem niedrigen ASIC erst neu verlabeln, bevor die wieder rausgehen


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Die mussten die Zurückgeschickten mit  extrem niedrigen ASIC erst neu verlabeln, bevor die wieder rausgehen



HAHAh...

Als ob die die da auf den ASIC Wert testen.

Hat mich aber echt geärgert das die nicht von früher gekommen ist


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Ne, das macht MountyMax für die.


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne, das macht MountyMax für die.



Das ist wer?

Wollt ihr mich gerade mit dem ASIC Wert auf den Arm nehmen?? ^^
Als ob die den prüfen...


----------



## Sammy_Fable (10. September 2015)

Gemeint is denke ich nicht, dass Mindfactory auf ASIC prüft, sondern dass schon Käufer der 980ti ihre Karte wegen zu niedrigen ASICs zurückgeschickt haben.


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn so von Mindfactory?

Ist das denn normal das ich heute den 4. Tag warte?


----------



## J2kerr (10. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Meine sind mehr als schlecht. Trotzdem: ein Anruf hilft dir da mehr, als uns zu fragen. ^^



Hab da in den letzten Tagen oft genug angerufen, Drecksverein......


----------



## MountyMAX (10. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne, das macht MountyMax für die.



Als ob ich dort was bestellen würde


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Ich bestell da auch nix mehr.


----------



## r0xa (10. September 2015)

Ich bestelle bei MF auch nichts mehr.... eine Fury X und eine 980 TI gekauft, die Fury X Defekt und die 980 TI wurde ü85° heiß.  Habe beide zurück geschickt und mein Konto wurde gesperrt


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Das mit dem Konto sperren scheint leider normal zu sein.
Ich lass meins jetzt gesperrt.


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Wirklich eine ganz schwache Reaktion von MF, aber solche Preise kann man eben nur halten, wenn man keinen Service bietet.
Führe gerade ein ähnliches Gespräch mit Jom in nem andern Thread , da gibt es wirklich deutlich bessere Alternate-iven,
da geh ich mit einem breiten Grinsen an den Service-Schalter und  wenn es nicht gerade noch brennt, wird es mir umgetauscht ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Naja hauptsache die Quartalszahlen stimmen die Aktionäre fröhlich.


----------



## chischko (10. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Konto sperren scheint leider normal zu sein.
> Ich lass meins jetzt gesperrt.



Durchaus Gang und Gebe! Und ich meine wenn ich ner Firma als Privatperson für mein privates Vergnügen mehrere Tausende ins Sitzfleisch blase darf ich wohl erwarten, dass ich auch mal nen Artikel zurück schicken darf ohne gleich lebenslang zur Persona non grata degradiert zu werden. Leider ist das bei MF nicht der Fall!


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Ich kauf bei mf auch nichts mehr. Als Positivbeispiel kann man hier vielleicht alternate nennnen. Habe da in letzter wirklich viel zurückgeschickt und trotzdem nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. September 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ich kauf bei mf auch nichts mehr. Als Positivbeispiel kann man hier vielleicht alternate nennnen. Habe da in letzter wirklich viel zurückgeschickt und trotzdem nie Probleme gehabt.



Jo, aber sind teilweise extrem teuer, ich hab mit computeruniverse bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Naja extrem teuer ist wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## SlapJack (11. September 2015)

Aufpassen sonst kommt der Admin und macht den Thread dicht 
Wir weichen schon wieder zum Thema MF und andere Händler ab  hatten wir vor 100 Seiten schonmal  . Gibt ja nen MF Thread, da kann die Diskussion gerne Weitergehen, der Marketing Mensch freut sich immer  

Back to Topic:

Noch ne Neue Grafikkarte von EVGA die 980Ti FTW Edition

Hier nen Kurzer Artikel von Tomshardware darüber:

Slower Than A K|NGP|N, Faster Than Everything Else: EVGA Reveals GTX 980 Ti FTW

Und hier die EVGA Site:
EVGA | Artikels | EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW

Ich glaube als Käufer der Classified würde ich mich nun ziemlich in den a**** beißen. Bin mal Gespannt wie nahe die der KingPin kommen wird. Leider wieder die ACX Kühler welche ja nicht so super leise sein sollen und nur 25W mehr als die referenzkarte möglich?


----------



## wolflux (11. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Aufpassen sonst kommt der Admin und macht den Thread dicht
> Wir weichen schon wieder zum Thema MF und andere Händler ab  hatten wir vor 100 Seiten schonmal  . Gibt ja nen MF Thread, da kann die Diskussion gerne Weitergehen, der Marketing Mensch freut sich immer
> 
> Back to Topic:
> ...



Käufer einer 980 Ti Classified verwenden in der Regel. keine Luftkühlung. Stock 1506 MHz., Wakü 47° unter FarCry4, bei 260 Watt.
Gruss


----------



## chaotium (11. September 2015)

Moin

Mal ne Kurze Frage.

Ich bin über die KFA 980TI mit montierten Wasserkühler gestoßen, nur wo bekommt man die Karte in Deutschland her? casking hat nur die Luftgekühlte Version und von Bitspower bekomm ich den Kühlkörper nicht -.-


----------



## wolflux (11. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Aufpassen sonst kommt der Admin und macht den Thread dicht
> Wir weichen schon wieder zum Thema MF und andere Händler ab  hatten wir vor 100 Seiten schonmal  . Gibt ja nen MF Thread, da kann die Diskussion gerne Weitergehen, der Marketing Mensch freut sich immer
> 
> Back to Topic:
> ...



Warum in den A..... beißen? 
Wegen der FTW?
Du vergleichst die FTW  8+2 Phasen mit Classified  14+3 Phasen?
Gruss


----------



## criss vaughn (11. September 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mal ne Kurze Frage.
> 
> Ich bin über die KFA 980TI mit montierten Wasserkühler gestoßen, nur wo bekommt man die Karte in Deutschland her? casking hat nur die Luftgekühlte Version und von Bitspower bekomm ich den Kühlkörper nicht -.-



Hi,

aktuell ausverkauft und nur via UK vorbestellbar.


----------



## chischko (11. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Back to Topic:
> 
> Noch ne Neue Grafikkarte von EVGA die 980Ti FTW Edition
> 
> ...



Wieso soll ich mir irgendwohin beißen? Erstens schmecke ich nicht gut und zweitens: Ich hab die Classy unter Wasser gesetzt und die läuft wie Hölle und soweit ich erkennen kann ist das PCB der FTW noch einmal abgeändert und somit gibt es noch keinen WaKü Fullcover Kühlerkörper was für mich das Entscheidungskriterium war... der Kühlkörper der EVGA 780Ti passt auf die EVGA 980 Ti (classified natürlich!)


----------



## SlapJack (11. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Warum in den A..... beißen?
> Wegen der FTW?
> Du vergleichst die FTW  8+2 Phasen mit Classified  14+3 Phasen?
> Gruss



Die Classie hat auch nur 2x8 Pin. Laut den Kommentaren in den News soll die FTW wohl ein ähnliches Board wie die Kingpin haben aber halt mit Weniger Phasen und schon von Haus aus besser als die Classi Laufen. Ja Classi setzt man meistens unter wasser, aber auch nicht alle. Außerdem wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis auch die FTW nen Wasserkühler bekommt. 
Außerdem ist sie bei höherer Werksübertaktung auch noch Billiger als die Classified. Ich frag mich immer warum das immer so lange dauert bis die alle Karten Releasen. Bei der KingPin versteh ichs ja noch, aber warum Classified und FTW nicht zumindest Gleichzeitig Angekündigt werden können wundert mich immer wieder...


----------



## enta (11. September 2015)

Ich versteh eh nicht den ganzen geshizzle mit den custom karten für waküler, bringt am Ende doch eh kaum mehrwert.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Die Classie hat auch nur 2x8 Pin. Laut den Kommentaren in den News soll die FTW wohl ein ähnliches Board wie die Kingpin haben aber halt mit Weniger Phasen und schon von Haus aus besser als die Classi Laufen. Ja Classi setzt man meistens unter wasser, aber auch nicht alle. Außerdem wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis auch die FTW nen Wasserkühler bekommt.
> Außerdem ist sie bei höherer Werksübertaktung auch noch Billiger als die Classified. Ich frag mich immer warum das immer so lange dauert bis die alle Karten Releasen. Bei der KingPin versteh ichs ja noch, aber warum Classified und FTW nicht zumindest Gleichzeitig Angekündigt werden können wundert mich immer wieder...



Das PCB der FTW hat mit dem der KingPin überhaupt nichts gemein.
Es kommen nur Spawas und Kondis zum Einsatz die auch schon bei der Classie und KingPin verbaut werden, mehr nicht. Die Classie und KingPin richtet sich an eine andere Käuferschicht, als die FTW und ihre langsameren Geschwister. Keiner der eine Classie hat, lässt diese mit den STock Taktraten laufen und nur wenige kühlen diese Art von Karten mit Luft.


@enta

Gute Custom PCB haben eine stabilere Spannung, kühlere Komponenten und lassen meist etwas mehr OC zu.
Was nicht heißt dass es keine guten Referenz Modelle gibt aber 350W würde ich einer Referenz auf Dauer nicht zumuten.


----------



## enta (11. September 2015)

Ralle, dass ist schon klar, aber mal rein in Wassergekühlten Karten gesprochen, gerade auf die 980TI bezogen,  gibt man halt echt nicht unerheblich viel mehr Geld aus
für was? Im Bestfall vllt. 100mhz mehr?
Und das wär schon ein Glücksgriff. 

Die Kingpin die ich bei jay gesehen habe kam unter Lukü nicht über die 1450mhz.
Ich finde bei dem Chip und oc unter Wasser ist der Mehrwert solcher Karten extrem gering.

Ich mein ich bin ja selber freak und kann verstehen, dass solche Karten gekauft werden, aber ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man sich einmacht, weil eine neue Karte im Test 5mhz mehr geschaft hat als eine andere.


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Die Kingpin ist auch für LN2 gedacht und da hauen die auch mal 2V drauf.
Das hält ne Referenzkarte nicht aus.


----------



## splatta (11. September 2015)

weiß nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde ,
Arrayund für die MSI GTX980TI Gaming wohl Montag


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Na das ist doch mal was.


----------



## Asmund (11. September 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF zufrieden.

Die Karte ist sehr Leise, höre sie nicht, PC steht unter dem Schreibtisch

Eingebaut  3DMark 11 und HeavenBenchmark 4.0 durchlaufen lassen

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition (MS-7922)


----------



## MuhOo (11. September 2015)

Woher kommen eigentlich die falschen mhz Zahlen bei Heaven, hat mich bei meiner ersten 980ti erst einmal total verwirrt.


----------



## JayR91 (12. September 2015)

splatta schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde ,
> Arrayund für die MSI GTX980TI Gaming wohl Montag


Habs auch gerade gesehen und war traurig das die MSI immer noch fehlt...
Bitte am Montag!


----------



## wolflux (12. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ralle, dass ist schon klar, aber mal rein in Wassergekühlten Karten gesprochen, gerade auf die 980TI bezogen,  gibt man halt echt nicht unerheblich viel mehr Geld aus
> für was? Im Bestfall vllt. 100mhz mehr?
> Und das wär schon ein Glücksgriff.
> 
> ...



Ja, es war schon immer etwas teurer eine richtige OC Karte zu besitzen  aber man muss auch über den Tellerrand schauen. 
Klar gibt es einige Referenz -Modelle auch unter  Wasser die hohe Taktungen schaffen, meist nur unter Wasser,  (Themperatur -Target), und es ist schon ein Unterschied wenn eine Karte um die 1480-1500 MHz mit 4K und Ultra dauerhaft funktionieren muss, ohne nur noch herunter zu boosten bzw. sogar auf Dauer Schaden zu nehmen. Es gibt im Moment so einige die bereits abgeraucht sind . Und gerade bei dem GM200, die sind sehr empfindlich was Kühlung betrifft. Ohne richtige Kühlung auch der vielen Spawa., geht garnichts mit dauerhaft hohen GPU-Takt, bei der GTX  980  Ti. 
Gruss


----------



## splatta (12. September 2015)

Hab mal ne ganz blöde frage,
werden die Fullcover die von EK produziert werden auch in anderen Shop´s zuverfügung stehen oder nur über EKWB?


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2015)

Ja, gibt es zB bei Caseking.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Ralle, dass ist schon klar, aber mal rein in Wassergekühlten Karten gesprochen, gerade auf die 980TI bezogen,  gibt man halt echt nicht unerheblich viel mehr Geld aus
> für was? Im Bestfall vllt. 100mhz mehr?
> Und das wär schon ein Glücksgriff.
> 
> ...



Das war doch schon immer so.
Für 10 oder 15 MHZ zahlt man mehr und freut sich, auch wenn es nichts bringt. Ist halt so, man freut sich dass die eigene Karte "besser" ist als die Karte anderer, auch wenn es nur auf dem Papier so ist.
Ich kaufe hauptsächlich Custom Karten wegen den sehr geringen oder nicht vorhandenen Spulenfiepen, das nervt bei den Referenz Modellen doch schon ganz schön. Klar gibt es auch hier Modelle die erst im sehr hohen FPS fiepen, aber die Referenz die auch im Firmen Rechner habe fiept schon bei 60 FPS und das im sehr hohen Frequenzbereich.

Und eine Kingpin gehört unter LN2, dafür ist sie gebaut.
Lukü oder Wakü ist bei so einer Karte pure Verschwendung aber die Leute kaufen halt.


----------



## splatta (12. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es zB bei Caseking.



klasse Danke


----------



## MountyMAX (12. September 2015)

grumel 67% ... oh ähm ich hab nur laut gedacht.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, je höher der ASIC ist, desto leiser/weniger tritt das Spulenzirpen auf, zumindest bei der Palit


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2015)

Hmm, 82,4%


----------



## chischko (13. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, je höher der ASIC ist, desto leiser/weniger tritt das Spulenzirpen auf, zumindest bei der Palit


Also der ASIC Wert hat gem. meiner Erfahrung nichts mit Spulenfiepen/zierpen/piespsen zu tun... das ist ja ein anderes Bauteil und hat deswegen gem. meinem (nicht unerheblichen) Verständnis für Elektronik und deren unterschiedlichen Bauteile nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## chaotium (13. September 2015)

Hat von euch die KFA2/ Galax mit dem weißen Wakü?


----------



## r0xa (14. September 2015)

Ja die ASIC Qualität hat in den meisten Fällen ja nur was mit dem Boost Mhz zu tun oder nicht? Ich hatte z.B. eine mit einem 69% = 1354 Boost, 73% = 1367 Boost, 77% = 1380 Boost..


----------



## wolflux (14. September 2015)

Meine hat nur einen Asic von 70% und boostet mit 1481 MHz. Max konstant bei 3840x2160 und Ultra ohne Boost
 Im Moment läuft sie mit 1455 Mhz und 1.162 Volt von mir gefixt, auch 3840x2160 und Ultra. Qualität unter FarCry4. 

MfG. wolflux


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Das läuft sie aber nicht out of the box so,oder?


----------



## Meroveus (14. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> grumel 67% ... oh ähm ich hab nur laut gedacht.
> 
> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, je höher der ASIC ist, desto leiser/weniger tritt das Spulenzirpen auf, zumindest bei der Palit



Asic 75% und komme trotzdem nicht über 1450. Also immer locker bleiben


----------



## wolflux (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das läuft sie aber nicht out of the box so,oder?



Unter den Thread: 
Overclocking Grafikkarten. 
Thema :
Mein GTX 980 Ti Classified mod. Bios 260 Watt bei 100% und 1506 MHz.

Hier könnt ihr euer Original-Bios perfekt anpassen mit dem Takt  und die Spannung-en fixen wie ihr, die Karte sie braucht.


MfG.wolflux


----------



## splatta (14. September 2015)

Array


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Na toll, vor ner Stunde geguckt, aber da stand noch nix.
Na dann weiss ich was ich bald einbauen werde.


----------



## JayR91 (14. September 2015)

splatta schrieb:


> Array



Ohja bald meins!


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Was mir auffällt, die Preise für Wasserkühler haben ja stark angezogen.
Jetzt schon 125€, früher waren das mal 80-90€.


----------



## JayR91 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, die Preise für Wasserkühler haben ja stark angezogen.
> Jetzt schon 125€, früher waren das mal 80-90€.


Bei Alphacool kosten sie noch um die 90€.
Vielleicht liegt es an dem Costum PCB keine Ahnung... Aber naja ich will meiner MSI was gutes tun


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (14. September 2015)

Ich hab nur nen ASIC von 77% bei meiner G1. 

Gekauft bei MF ... Sie wurde schon mal vorher iwo anders genutzt...


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nen ASIC von 77% bei meiner G1.
> 
> Gekauft bei MF ... Sie wurde schon mal vorher iwo anders genutzt...



Nur...?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (14. September 2015)

....


----------



## NCC-1701-A (14. September 2015)

Ich frag mich was fmser durchschnitt für ein hat


----------



## chischko (14. September 2015)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nen ASIC von 77% bei meiner G1.
> 
> Gekauft bei MF ... Sie wurde schon mal vorher iwo anders genutzt...



Öhm... 77% ist ziemlich gut... meine hat 75% und ich bin sehr froh darüber. Meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme hatte 67,5 oder so und das war auch OK... also bitte mecker nich!


----------



## MountyMAX (14. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Öhm... 77% ist ziemlich gut... meine hat 75% und ich bin sehr froh darüber. Meine Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme hatte 67,5 oder so und das war auch OK... also bitte mecker nich!



Und ich komm nicht mal auf 70, alle Karten waren zwischen 64 und 69%  =/


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Sieh es mal so, meine Inno mit 81% ist abgeraucht.


----------



## GottesMissionar (15. September 2015)

Meine hat auch nur 67%. Kann sie aber problemlos bei 1.490 betreiben (Boost-Takt wird auch dauerhaft gehalten - PT erhöht).


----------



## noomilicios (15. September 2015)

Meine classified kommt auch nur auf 66,8% aber ist Benchstable bis 1530/4050.
Als 24/7 hab ich 1506/4000 im Bios eingestellt ohne irgendwelche Probleme...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. September 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Und ich komm nicht mal auf 70, alle Karten waren zwischen 64 und 69%  =/



Meine Zotac hat auch nur 69% wo meine Palit fast 80% hatte... Und jetzt ?


----------



## wolflux (15. September 2015)

Benchstable bedeutet garnichts.
Sorry!
Das Ziel sollte immer 100% Stabilität in allen Takten sein. Einbezogen Themperatur-Target,  Powertarget und letztendlich 4k mit Ultra stabiles Verhalten.  Der Punkt an dem die GPU heruntertaktet  (Boost ) ist der stabile Takt, nach kurzer Zeit schon unter 4 k, Ultra. (+ -)
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆

Ich fange mal damit an :
Classified ASIC 70,3%,Wakü 50°,FarCry4 3840x2160 Ultra ohne Nebel , 1455 MHz, 1.162 Volt,( 1481 MHz. bei 1.212 Volt auch
 4 K stabil, Ultra  ) , Powertarget 275 Watt.+ 10 Watt Reserve =285Watt. 
Kein Boost-Verhalten auch dank Wakü. 

Und das ist keine sehr gute Karte!
Ein hoher ASIC unter Luft mit 60% Lüfter Drehzahl kann mir schon schwer zu schaffen machen und zeigen was noch so geht...☺

Gruss


----------



## wolflux (15. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum wir zwei 24/7-Werte angegeben haben?


Hast ja recht, Sorry.Wollte nur mal kratzen☺
Wollte auf PCGH Niveau.

Darf ich dich fragen, du schreibst auch selber im Bios herum,
das Ruckeln könnte auch damit zusammen hängen, das deine Boost Table zu hoch ist ?
Mal versucht ? Wenn du 2x13 MHz herunter gehst, könnte es funktionieren.
Gruss


----------



## wolflux (15. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was für ein Ruckeln? Ich habe kein Ruckeln.



Stimmt du hast geschrieben bevor sie sich aufhängt nimmst du 1456 MHz und du möchtest nicht wieder das Bios erneut umschreiben . Da habe ich dich  verwechselt, das kommt davon wenn in 4 Threads gleichzeitig liest und schreibt.

Was mich nur wundert das deine Classified mit 1560 MHz hoch geht bei einem ASIC von 71 und ich habe 1519 (Benchstables gerade so ), bei einem ASIC von 70.3 . Also macht der ASIC evt. doch einiges aus ab 70 aufwärts. 
Scheint so als hätte  die Qualität der GPU vom ASIC abgesehen etwas Einfluss auf die höheren MHz.
Gruss


----------



## SimRacer925 (15. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast geschrieben bevor sie sich aufhängt nimmst du 1456 MHz und du möchtest nicht wieder das Bios erneut umschreiben . Da habe ich dich  verwechselt, das kommt davon wenn in 4 Threads gleichzeitig liest und schreibt.
> 
> Was mich nur wundert das deine Classified mit 1560 MHz hoch geht bei einem ASIC von 71 und ich habe 1519 (Benchstables gerade so ), bei einem ASIC von 70.3 . Also macht der ASIC evt. doch einiges aus ab 70 aufwärts.
> Scheint so als hätte  die Qualität der GPU vom ASIC abgesehen etwas Einfluss auf die höheren MHz.
> Gruss



noe. 80 % Asic hier mit der Classi und komme nicht mal auf 1515 Benchstable, 1462 ist maximum Game Stable. Asic ist nicht alles.


----------



## wolflux (15. September 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> noe. 80 % Asic hier mit der Classi und komme nicht mal auf 1515 Benchstable, 1462 ist maximum Game Stable. Asic ist nicht alles.



Unglaublich, super ASIC, Hm hätte ich niemals gedacht das bei so einen Hammer ASIC nicht höher geht, obwohl der Takt ist super, 
unter Luft?


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Also ich komm mit ner 82,4 ASIC gamestable auf 1485MHz, MSI Gaming mit MK26 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Mir ist der relativ egal, nur weil halt alle danach fragen, gebe ich ihn mit an.


----------



## wolflux (15. September 2015)

Du hast auch über 80%? Aber warum nimmt EVGA für einen hohen  ASIC mehrere Hundert Euro ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

ISt aber super von EVGA gemacht.
Erst sagt Kingpin dass der ASIC sehr wichtig ist und dann verkaufen sie die Kingpin mit hohem ASIC für richtig viel Geld.


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

Kurzum, ein hoher ASIC garantiert garnichts wenn andere Faktoren nicht gegeben sind.
Letztendlich ist das nur für LN2  wichtig und nicht für Normalos wie die meisten von uns.
Es sei denn, das bei der Selektion darauf mit geachtet wird. Hm teurer Spaß. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## JayR91 (16. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast geschrieben bevor sie sich aufhängt nimmst du 1456 MHz und du möchtest nicht wieder das Bios erneut umschreiben . Da habe ich dich  verwechselt, das kommt davon wenn in 4 Threads gleichzeitig liest und schreibt.
> 
> Was mich nur wundert das deine Classified mit 1560 MHz hoch geht bei einem ASIC von 71 und ich habe 1519 (Benchstables gerade so ), bei einem ASIC von 70.3 . Also macht der ASIC evt. doch einiges aus ab 70 aufwärts.
> Scheint so als hätte  die Qualität der GPU vom ASIC abgesehen etwas Einfluss auf die höheren MHz.
> Gruss


Meine verhält sich wie deinem 1519 Benchstable unter Luft bei 70.9% Asic, ich hoffe unter Wasser macht sie noch ein bisschen mit mehr Spannung


----------



## chischko (16. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine verhält sich wie deinem 1519 Benchstable unter Luft bei 70.9% Asic, ich hoffe unter Wasser macht sie noch ein bisschen mit mehr Spannung



Ist der EK WB denn mittlerweile draußen? Hab gestern und vorgestern mit nem Kumpel seine WaKü eingebaut in seinen Rechner und der hat sich die 6G geholt und noch keinen Fullcover Kühler. Im Konfigurator von EKWB steht er zwar lieferbar drin aber wenn man ihn im Einkaufskorb hat sagt er "out of stock"


----------



## Meroveus (16. September 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> noe. 80 % Asic hier mit der Classi und komme nicht mal auf 1515 Benchstable, 1462 ist maximum Game Stable. Asic ist nicht alles.



Mein reden.


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine verhält sich wie deinem 1519 Benchstable unter Luft bei 70.9% Asic, ich hoffe unter Wasser macht sie noch ein bisschen mit mehr Spannung



Hm, habe meine Classified unter Wasser und daher bleibt sie bei 1481 MHz in 4 K und Ultra stabil. 
Ohne ein Voltmod ist noch nicht mehr drinn.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Wieviel Volt hat sie da anliegen?


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieviel Volt hat sie da anliegen?



Die vollen 1.21  Volt bei 1481  MHz  und bei 1455 MHz 1.162 Volt, hier ist der Sweet Spot.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist Max Belastung unter 3840x2160 und Ultra in FarCry4, ohne Nebel.
So um 50 FPS. Da bewegt sich kein Boost mehr und bleibt stabil ohne zu Zucken☺ exakt 50°

Nächste Woche ein neues Gehäuse für Wakü Inen . Es wird Zeit dafür


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Die MSI geht bei mir nicht über 1,18V egal wieviel Takt anliegt.
Erst mit Overvolting liegt mehr an.
Habe bei 1485MHz wie gesagt 1,18V.
Hatte nur kurz mit mehr Volt getestet, aber bei 1,22V und 1530MHz ist der Treiber nach kurzer Zeit abgerauscht.


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die MSI geht bei mir nicht über 1,18V egal wieviel Takt anliegt.
> Erst mit Overvolting liegt mehr an.
> Habe bei 1485MHz wie gesagt 1,18V.
> Hatte nur kurz mit mehr Volt getestet, aber bei 1,22V und 1530MHz ist der Treiber nach kurzer Zeit abgerauscht.



Hm guter Takt/Spannung , damit wäre ich noch eher zufrieden. 
Hast du es schon mit Maxwell Biostweaker versucht ?
Nicht die Rosa Markierung sondern links der allererste Regler oben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Also im BIOS sind meine ich maximal 1,245V angegeben.
Müsste ich aber heute abend nochmal genauer gucken.


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

Ja, also mit mehr Spannung habe ich es versucht aaaber der Takt schwankt nach unten durch ein Spannungsverhalten das ich nicht erklären kann. Boostet auf und ab auch bei 1.3 Volt komme ich nicht stabil über 1555 MHz. weil die Spannung total instabil ist.
Schießt  hoch auf 1.3 Volt dann runter auf 1.19 Volt und jede Sekunde flippt es herum.
Keine Ahnung was die da zusammen gelötet haben. Das gefällt mir nicht und so warte ich auf ein neues Bios mit Voltmod. Aber zum spielen reicht es dicke.


----------



## noomilicios (16. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ja, also mit mehr Spannung habe ich es versucht aaaber der Takt schwankt nach unten durch ein Spannungsverhalten das ich nicht erklären kann. Boostet auf und ab auch bei 1.3 Volt komme ich nicht stabil über 1555 MHz. weil die Spannung total instabil ist.
> Schießt  hoch auf 1.3 Volt dann runter auf 1.19 Volt und jede Sekunde flippt es herum.
> Keine Ahnung was die da zusammen gelötet haben. Das gefällt mir nicht und so warte ich auf ein neues Bios mit Voltmod. Aber zum spielen reicht es dicke.



Komisch meine Classified (auch Wassergekühlt @48-51° unter 4k Grafiklast beim Witcher) ist absolut stabil was die Spannung angeht.

Bevor die Werte fix ins Bios gewandert sind, habe ich die GPU  Spannung meistens mit dem Classified Controller eingestellt und mit nem Probe-It und Multimeter ausgelesen, wie machst du das?


----------



## wolflux (16. September 2015)

Mit dem Controller habe ich auch gearbeitet aber das ist mir zu viel gewurschtel.
Ich bin faul und verwöhnt und möchte das aus einem Biosmod regeln. Das hatte ich auch bei meiner 780Ti und fehlt mir richtig. 
Bis 1.21 Volt läuft auch alles, aber darüber nicht stabil.
Gruss


----------



## JayR91 (16. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ist der EK WB denn mittlerweile draußen? Hab gestern und vorgestern mit nem Kumpel seine WaKü eingebaut in seinen Rechner und der hat sich die 6G geholt und noch keinen Fullcover Kühler. Im Konfigurator von EKWB steht er zwar lieferbar drin aber wenn man ihn im Einkaufskorb hat sagt er "out of stock"



Ja ist verfügbar, ich hoffe die Backplate von MSI geht, die ist nämlich viel schöner mit dem Drachen


----------



## SchlimmFinger (16. September 2015)

Meine Karten laufen mit stock vcore 1440/4000Mhz und das Game stabil.


----------



## wolflux (17. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Wollte dich damit auch nicht ansprechen.
> 
> @wolflux
> ...



Ich hatte es schon gelesen aber wenn ich das LN2 Bios wähle merkst du auch keinen neuen Effekt. Das Bios ist dann bis 425 Watt offen aber ansonsten auch unter Wasser merkst keinen OC -Fortschritt. Na ja , war ja zu erwarten,  da ein anderes Bios ja kein Ersatz ist für besseres OC nur eine Gewaltvorlage für LN2. Die GPU braucht halt viel Kühlung, da ist sie laut Hörensagen etwas empfindlich.
Gruss

@JayR91
Du brauchst aber längere Schrauben und evt Kunststoff -Unterlegscheiben,  gugst  du Obi Baumarkt. 
Gruss


----------



## wolflux (17. September 2015)

Vieleicht sind mit dem richtigen Biosmod um die 1600 MHz bei ca 1.3-1.33 Volt unter Wasser möglich? Anstatt 50° sind es dann um die 60°unter Wasder.
Denke Ja, warten auf das Bios muss halt noch sein.

Nimmt man da nicht Flüssig-Helium mittlerweile?
Gruss


----------



## r0xa (17. September 2015)

MSI Geforce GTX 980 Ti Sea Hawk: Mit Corsair-AiO-Wakü für 850 Euro

hm hm o.o


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Sehr interessant, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## wolflux (17. September 2015)

Scheint aber andere nicht abzuschrecken. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...und-der8auer-fuehren-weltweite-rangliste.html


----------



## wolflux (18. September 2015)

Nun so Krass würde ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken, es sind ja Profis. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Ich traue mich das nicht und bin auch nicht  integriert in die Scene, wäre es aber gerne. Zeitmangel ☺
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Nein, weil es Vorbildfunktion heisst. 
Sorry, konnte nicht anders.
Es ist wie bei fast allen Menschen, die Ressourcen unseres Planeten sind den meisten vollkommen egal.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Ja meinte ich, mein Handy berichtigt mich immer schön 😁


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Ich bin nur knapp 1,90m und mein Handy hat nur 6,4" 😀.
Ich tippe desöfteren mal daneben.
Aber zurück zur 980ti.
Habe gestern erstmal die Lüfter im BIOS neu eingestellt.
Heute abend mal gucken was die VRM Temperaturen sagen.


----------



## Kashura (18. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe das ausgeschaltet. Ich habe nur Vorschläge oben über der Tastatur eingeblendet. Ist so ein Nexus-12"-Ding. Die Autokorrektur schob mir oft die merkwürdigsten Worte unter, also musste sie aus.
> Die Hände eines fast 2 Meter Mannes sind irgendwie nicht für 12" gemacht. Ich komme auch ständig auf das "j" statt dem "n".
> Ich muss mir mal etwas größeres mit mehr Fläche kaufen. -.-
> Aber genug OT.



ich kann es mir leider nicht ganz verkneifen  das neue Ipad gibts in 15 Zoll fürn schlappen hunni bekommst auch ein Stift 

 böse Kashura


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (18. September 2015)

Hätte mal eine Frage an euch 


Meine EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ hat bei so ca. 80-120FPS extrem wahrnehmbares Spulen fiepen und auch des öfteren ein kurzes lautes fiepen wenn die FPS schlagartig von 120 droppen wenn ich auf den Desktop switche...

Sollte ich mal EVGAkontaktieren? und wie sieht das mit dem Spulen fiepen im allgemeinen aus? ist das mit der Garantie "abgedeckt"? 

LG


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Kann zum Teil auch mit am Netzteil liegen.
Aber schreib mal EVGA an, die tauschen normalerweise bei Spulenfiepen auch aus.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann zum Teil auch mit am Netzteil liegen.
> Aber schreib mal EVGA an, die tauschen normalerweise bei Spulenfiepen auch aus.



Das witzige ist das das Netzteil auch von EVGA ist 

Dann frage ich mal nett nach  und meine Karte schaft übriges aufm Core 1643MHz  deshlab ist tasuchen mir eigentlich nicht so lieb


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Du meinst wohl eher Boost.
Und wenn du die Karte behalten willst, solltest du ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.
Hat bei mir auf jeden Fall geholfen.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher Boost.
> Und wenn du die Karte behalten willst, solltest du ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren.
> Hat bei mir auf jeden Fall geholfen.



Jo ist gemeint... 
Dann teste ich erstmal ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Ich würde das E10 500/600W nehmen, ist auch ne Ecke leiser als das EVGA.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (18. September 2015)

http://abload.de/img/unbenanntz6u9e.png


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

Hi, 

ich hätt da mal gern a Problem: Wollte gerade mal wieder bissl benchen da ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine GPU nicht höher als 595 Mhz geht? 1.500 sind locker benchstable drin.. eher 1550... Sowohl im Firestrike als auch im Vallex Benchmark gähnt sie nur vor sich hin und geht mit dem Takt nicht hoch... wieso? Sie sitzt komplett unter Wasser und wurde nie wärmer als 36°C bei 22° Raumtemp. 
Wie kann das sein? In COD und GTA geht sie auch nicht höher ... kann sich das irgendwer erklären???

PS: Ein Neustart löst das Problem natürlich nicht, sonst hätte ich nichts gepostet


----------



## wolflux (18. September 2015)

Zur Situation, Karte neu?, Bios original,? Wakü  neu selbst montiert,? etwas verändert? Win 10?
 usw.....
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

ICh frage mich gerade wie 1550Mhz drin sein können, wenn sie nur bis 595MHz hoch geht.


----------



## wolflux (18. September 2015)

Ja das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Vielleicht nur ein Vergleich mit seltenen identischen Karten?
Schmunzeln ☺

@chischko 
Genug Strom?
Vielleicht  Wasserleck.


----------



## JayR91 (18. September 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Block ich für die MSI nehme...
Hat wer nen Plan ob es großartige Unterschiede gibt in der Kühlung?
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-tf5-acetal-nickel oder 
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-tf5-nickel


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ICh frage mich gerade wie 1550Mhz drin sein können, wenn sie nur bis 595MHz hoch geht.


Das ist ja erst seit paar Stunden so.... Zuvor lief se ja wie ne Eins 

Die WaKü ist absolut dicht, also Wasserstand vollkommen identisch, Durchfluss immer um 70L/h und die Anschlüsse, Kupplungen etc. sind alle trocken.
Karte ist nen Monat alt und die WaKü ist selbst montiert. v.A. hat sie ja heute Mittag noch wunderbar hoch getaktet auf 1550 bei GTA und COD Ghosts aber jetzt irgendwie will sie nicht mehr. Das BIOS ist das Originale und ist nicht modifiziert worden. OS ist Win10.
Genug Strom müsste sie definitiv kriegen... oder wie kann ich das überprüfen? Ich hab ja nix verändert und teilweise hab ich sie schon in manchen Szenarios auf 1575Mhz gebracht also dürfte es daran nicht liegen. 

Ich hab auch den Treiber schon neu installiert und ihn komplett abgestöpselt und eben die komplette WaKü gecheckt und dann wieder dran gestöpselt: Selbes Bild ... zum Mäusemelken ist das!


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Block ich für die MSI nehme...
> Hat wer nen Plan ob es großartige Unterschiede gibt in der Kühlung?
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-tf5-acetal-nickel oder
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-tf5-nickel



Gem. Beschreibung gibt es keinen Unterschied, nur optisch wie ich das sehe... Bei der mit dem durchsichtigen Kunststoff kannste halt noch ne 3mm LED anbringen.... Wer's mag...
Un bevor nun wieder jemand damit kommt, dass die ja passiv dann auch den hinteren Teil ab Höhe der PCIe Stromstecker mitkühlt: 
1. Der Teil ist nicht mehr von Wasser durchflossen
2. Da herrscht mMn gar kein direkter Kontakt mit den elektronischen Komponenten (zumindest wie ich das sehe
3. Ich würde sogar sagen, dadurch das hier der Luftstrom blockiert wird kann es sogar einen negativen Einfluss haben...


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

@JayR91
Welcher dir halt besser gefällt.
@chischko
Irgendwo dran muss es ja liegen.
Hast du denn garnichts verändert?
Igendein Win 10 Update oder sowas?


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @chischko
> Irgendwo dran muss es ja liegen.
> Hast du denn garnichts verändert?
> Igendein Win 10 Update oder sowas?



Schon klar, nur an WAS?? 

Also im Takt oder so hab ich nix verändert, auch keine Einstellung in der Aquasuite oder MSI Afterburner. Hab auch schon alle OC (GPU und CPU) Setting zurück gedreht, immer noch nix.... Auch in die andere Richtung also volle Lotte die Taktraten hoch... auch nix gebracht.. ich bin kurz davor zu verzweifeln und/oder EVGA anzuschreiben. 
Gem Updatverlauf wurde vorgestern das letzte Update von Windows installiert. Hab auch sonst nix installiert oder aktualisiert oder so. Hab in meiner Verzweiflung sogar nen Virenscan drüber laufen lassen... nix.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Stell mal das BIOS um und guck ob das was bringt.


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

Ich hab ja nix am Bios umgestellt... das ist ja das originale... weiß gar nicht wo ich das mache?


----------



## micha30111 (18. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätt da mal gern a Problem: Wollte gerade mal wieder bissl benchen da ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine GPU nicht höher als 595 Mhz geht? 1.500 sind locker benchstable drin.. eher 1550... Sowohl im Firestrike als auch im Vallex Benchmark gähnt sie nur vor sich hin und geht mit dem Takt nicht hoch... wieso? Sie sitzt komplett unter Wasser und wurde nie wärmer als 36°C bei 22° Raumtemp.
> Wie kann das sein? In COD und GTA geht sie auch nicht höher ... kann sich das irgendwer erklären???
> ...


Also ich hatte das als ich zu hoch getaktet habe. Scheinbar schießt sich der Anzeigetreiber dann weg ( Win10 mit aktuellstem Treiber.  Ich musste dann runterfahren, mit AB Takt ändern - seitdem klappt es bei mir. ..


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das als ich zu hoch getaktet habe. Scheinbar schießt sich der Anzeigetreiber dann weg ( Win10 mit aktuellstem Treiber.  Ich musste dann runterfahren, mit AB Takt ändern - seitdem klappt es bei mir. ..



Wie bereits geschrieben... hab alle OC Settings raus auch die Voltagesettings hab ich raus und den treiber mehrfach neu installiert.... sie taltet in Windows auf ihre 135 Mhz udn in Games eben nicht über 595 ... gibbet doch net...


----------



## micha30111 (18. September 2015)

Genau den Wert hatte ich auch. .. hast Du AB mal deinstalliert, Einstellung mit deinstallieren,  und AB einfach mal in einen anderen Ordner installiert?


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Genau den Wert hatte ich auch. .. hast Du AB mal deinstalliert, Einstellung mit deinstallieren,  und AB einfach mal in einen anderen Ordner installiert?



Werd ich gleich mal machen, wenn ich gleich wieder daheim bin.


----------



## micha30111 (18. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Werd ich gleich mal machen, wenn ich gleich wieder daheim bin.


Ok... ich hoffe das hilft Dir [emoji106]


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

ICH SCHE!55 DIE WAND AN!!! Man muss nur mal ne Runde mit dem Fahrad zur Tanke fahren Kippen holen und schon geht die Kiste wieder... ohne weiteres Zutun meinerseits hat er nun wieder sauber geboostet im Game und OC verträgt er auch wieder wunderbar... Hab ihn nun mal noch auf 1500 laufen aber die CPU wieder auf 4,6 und alles ist als wäre nie etwas gewesen... ist doch nen schlechter Witz sowas?! .... 

Danke an all die Antworten!!! Ich hab keine Ahnung was passiert ist aber jetzt funzt die Kiste wieder... echt seltsamer und launischer als all meine ex-Freundinnen zusammen (und da waren echt schräge Vögel dabei)! ...


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

BIOS umstellen:
Rechner aus, und Switch verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> BIOS umstellen:
> Rechner aus, und Switch verschieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh! Wusste gar net, dass die auch so nen Switch hat^^... 
Weiß eigentlich jemand, wozu dieser Stecker mit den 5 Pins neben den 2*8Pin Stromsteckern da ist? Und was ist mit diesem langen flachen 10-Pin Stecker? Wozu ist der?


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Der 5pin ist für den EVBot, beim anderen müsste ich erst suchen.


----------



## chischko (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der 5pin ist für den EVBot, beim anderen müsste ich erst suchen.


Hab mich echt nie mit EVGA auseinander gesetzt merk ich gerade... der EVBot war völlig neu für mich, danke dafür schonmal. Der andere Stecker wird eben auch nirgendwo beschrieben so wie ich das sehe.... Deko wird er ja wohl kaum sein... ^^


----------



## r0xa (18. September 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob der Accelero Extreme IV auf die G1 passt?  Und was ist an sich von den Temps her besser, Morpheus oder IV?


----------



## noomilicios (19. September 2015)

@chischko

An den 10-Pin Stecker kommt das ran -----> Probe-IT-Connector
Damit kann man dann folgende Spannungen per Multimeter auslesen -----> klick mich

Ist ganz nützlich das Ding, da der Treiber mit dem auf der Classified verbauten Voltage Controller nur max 1,21 v meldet auch wenns mehr ist...


----------



## chischko (19. September 2015)

ACH DAFÜR IST DAS!!! Maaaannn... Danke! Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt was uich da wohl anschließen kann. ^^


----------



## wolflux (19. September 2015)

Zotac Bios Problem,  Lüftersteuerung :☺

https://oli.new-lan.de/2015/08/gefo...er-in-maxwell-bios-tweaker-1-36-freischalten/

PUNKT 3:
BIOS DOWNLOAD


----------



## Ikarius (19. September 2015)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit zu prüfen wieviel vram die Karte nutzt bzw, ob der Fehlerfrei funktioniert? Hab irgendwie das Gefühl meine zotac nutzt nur 3 GB.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

Afterburner anmachen und kontrollieren.


----------



## Ikarius (19. September 2015)

Was genau kann ich da mit Afterburner machen? Brauch halt ein Programm, dass den vram ausfüllt.

Mal GTA mit max-Settings: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt das das alles funzt?


----------



## micha30111 (19. September 2015)

Also wenn es um die VRAM Auslastung geht würde ich dir mal ein Ja geben[emoji106]


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

Ist doch alles ok, vor allem braucht doch der Speicher nicht die ganze Zeit gefüllt sein.
Mit dem AB hättest du es dir ingame anzeigen lasen können.


----------



## Ikarius (19. September 2015)

Hab halt bei swtor sobald viele Charaktere angezeigt werden nur 30-40 fps und das mit einer 980 ti....


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. September 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Hab halt bei swtor sobald viele Charaktere angezeigt werden nur 30-40 fps und das mit einer 980 ti....



Liegt eher an der CPU


----------



## Ikarius (19. September 2015)

Naja hab einen xeon x3-1231. So dolle sieht swtor nun auch nicht aus, dass es zu framedrops bis zu 25 fps in Raids kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

Wie gesagt, liegt an der CPU und ist doch normal bei MMOs.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. September 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Naja hab einen xeon x3-1231. So dolle sieht swtor nun auch nicht aus, dass es zu framedrops bis zu 25 fps in Raids kommt.



Es kommt nicht aufs Aussehen an. Die CPU hat jede Menge Arbeit in MMOs. Da kann die Grafikkarte noch so gut sein, wenn die CPU nicht hinterherkommt kommt es zu Framedrops.
Kannst ja mal Guild Wars 2 spielen im WvW ... Da gibt es dann Diashow.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. September 2015)

An alle Palit (Super)Setstream Nutzer, mein Lüfter hat bei 70% Lüfterspeed komisch zu klackern/rasseln angefangen  Ab ca 80% Lüfterspeed war das Geräusch verschwunden. Habe dann mal einzeln die Lüfter angehalten. Das Geräusch kam von dem Lüfter der über die Spannungwandler/Stromstecker liegt.  Habt ihr das auch mal zufälligerweise gehabt?


----------



## MountyMAX (22. September 2015)

Habs grad mal durchprobiert, läuft so wie er sollte kein klackern/rasseln.


----------



## Mysterion (22. September 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> An alle Palit (Super)Setstream Nutzer, mein Lüfter hat bei 70% Lüfterspeed komisch zu klackern/rasseln angefangen  Ab ca 80% Lüfterspeed war das Geräusch verschwunden. Habe dann mal einzeln die Lüfter angehalten. Das Geräusch kam von dem Lüfter der über die Spannungwandler/Stromstecker liegt.  Habt ihr das auch mal zufälligerweise gehabt?



Kein Plan was eine Super Setstream ist. Link? 

Meine Karte macht bisher keine Zicken, das kann auch ruhig so bleiben.

Die Kunststoffabdeckung der Karte vibriert leise bei laufenden Lüftern, was aber nur zu hören ist, wenn man mit dem Ohr im offenen Gehäuse liegt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. September 2015)

Mal ne frage 
warum ist die Palit Super Jetstream eigentlich die beliebteste 980ti? Aufgrund des Preises?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2015)

Preis, hohe Taktraten und eigentlich leiser Kühler. Imo ist sie aber nicht besonders hochwertig und bei Palit gibt es sozusagen kein Support


----------



## defPlaya (22. September 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Preis, hohe Taktraten und eigentlich leiser Kühler. Imo ist sie aber nicht besonders hochwertig und bei Palit gibt es sozusagen kein Support



Nicht hochwertig? Woran machst du das fest? Sie ist die leiseste Karte und packt auch hohen Boost. Also alles was eine Karte leisten soll macht die Palit exzellent.

ich hatte die erste Charge und nicht klackert oder ähnliches.


----------



## HannesSolo (22. September 2015)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Mal ne frage
> warum ist die Palit Super Jetstream eigentlich die beliebteste 980ti? Aufgrund des Preises?



Palit hat da wo es drauf ankommt alles richtig gemacht. Der Kühler kühlt überall dort wo es drauf ankommt und die warme Luft wird in die richtige Richtung rausgeblasen, einfach gut.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Sie hat kein Custom-Design. Soweit ich weiß, arbeitet unter dem Kühler das Referenzdesign (also Standardkost). Das meinte er wohl.


Allerdings der Nachbau des Referenzdesigns ala Palit. Sind Messpunkte vorhanden um die Spannungen mit einem Messgerät abzugreifen usw.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @thehate91
> Ich wollte es eigentlich gestern schon schreiben, war dann aber zu müde.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info! Das Geräusch ist wieder weg. Ich vermute, dass es mein Laufwerkkäfig war welcher angefnagen hat zu vibrieren. Wirklich sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Habe mir ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt. Lese mich mal durch den Thread durch. Hoffe es liegt nicht an der Karte


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (22. September 2015)

Habe noch mal eine Frage die mich aktuell verzweifeln lässt.

Meine Karte macht unter voller Auslastung nicht mehr als 594mhz boost aufm Core... wie kann das sein? Habe dieses Problem nun mit und ohne OC auf einmal...

Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher ob das schon mal gefragt wurde, falls ja sorry


----------



## chischko (22. September 2015)

Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Habe noch mal eine Frage die mich aktuell verzweifeln lässt.
> 
> Meine Karte macht unter voller Auslastung nicht mehr als 594mhz boost aufm Core... wie kann das sein? Habe dieses Problem nun mit und ohne OC auf einmal...
> 
> Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher ob das schon mal gefragt wurde, falls ja sorry


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-post7709562.html


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (22. September 2015)

Ich flippe aus  war bis eben weg und der Takt geht wieder wie gewohnt hoch.... Kein plan was der s***** soll aber es geht wieder.

Und das Fiepen der Spulen hat übrigens auch nachgelassen  zum glück

@chischko: Danke dir natürlich trozdem für den Link


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2015)

Meine Palit 980Ti schafft irgendwie  kaum OC, hatte bloß auf +80Mhz Takt gestellt und immer wieder Nvidia Treiberfehler bekommen 
Wow scheint da besonders anfällig zu sein war bei meiner GTX 670 schon so.

Hab es jetzt erstmal sein lassen und bei Standard Takt keine Probleme.


----------



## chischko (22. September 2015)

Phillip_Sparky schrieb:


> Ich flippe aus  war bis eben weg und der Takt geht wieder wie gewohnt hoch.... Kein plan was der s***** soll aber es geht wieder.
> 
> Und das Fiepen der Spulen hat übrigens auch nachgelassen  zum glück
> 
> @chischko: Danke dir natürlich trozdem für den Link



War bei mir ja genauso ^^....


----------



## defPlaya (22. September 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Meine Palit 980Ti schafft irgendwie  kaum OC, hatte bloß auf +80Mhz Takt gestellt und immer wieder Nvidia Treiberfehler bekommen
> Wow scheint da besonders anfällig zu sein war bei meiner GTX 670 schon so.
> 
> Hab es jetzt erstmal sein lassen und bei Standard Takt keine Probleme.



Haste das PT auf 110%?  Auch wenn Maxwell auch höhere Spannungen nicht so gut reagiert. Versuche mal mit +0,10 Mv. Vielleicht hilf es.


----------



## zweilinke (22. September 2015)

ich komme mit meiner x4 wunderbar klar ist echt nen geiles teil


----------



## JonnyFaust (22. September 2015)

So, meine 24/7 Einstellung ist 1474/4000 ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 70% Lufis und 65°C. Dank Mond Bios wird der Takt auch bombenfest gehalten. Der Kühler gefällt mir aber wirklich. Bei 70% hörbar, aber nicht nervend. Echt toll von Palit!


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Haste das PT auf 110%?  Auch wenn Maxwell auch höhere Spannungen nicht so gut reagiert. Versuche mal mit +0,10 Mv. Vielleicht hilf es.


Jo hab es hoch gestellt mit nvidia inspector werde nochmal mit anderen Programm testen.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. September 2015)

*Edit:  
*Das klackern ist wieder da.... Scheint wohl wirklich ein defekter Lüfter (Lagerschaden) meiner Palit Jetstream zu sein  Das Klackern tritt immer nach einiger Zeit auf, wenn die Karte einige Zeit beansprucht wird 
Meint ihr das ist einfach zu handhaben mit mein Onlinehändler?


----------



## Mysterion (23. September 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> *Edit:
> *Das klackern ist wieder da.... Scheint wohl wirklich ein defekter Lüfter (Lagerschaden) meiner Palit Jetstream zu sein  Das Klackern tritt immer nach einiger Zeit auf, wenn die Karte einige Zeit beansprucht wird
> Meint ihr das ist einfach zu handhaben mit mein Onlinehändler?



Mal gecheckt, ob nicht vielleicht nur die Kunststoffabdeckung der Karte resoniert? Je nach Lüfterdrehzahl gibt's entsprechend Vibrationen, die sich übertragen.

Falls es doch ein Defekt ist, hast Du innerhalb der Garantiezeit nichts zu befürchten. Die Reklamationsabwicklung dauert, je nach Händler, nicht wirklich lange und Du hast ein Recht auf Ersatz bzw. Nachbesserung. Gerade die Palit Karten werden einfach getauscht. Du solltest allerdings beten, dass die Karte nicht durchgemessen wird.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. September 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Mal gecheckt, ob nicht vielleicht nur die Kunststoffabdeckung der Karte resoniert? Je nach Lüfterdrehzahl gibt's entsprechend Vibrationen, die sich übertragen.
> 
> Falls es doch ein Defekt ist, hast Du innerhalb der Garantiezeit nichts zu befürchten. Die Reklamationsabwicklung dauert, je nach Händler, nicht wirklich lange und Du hast ein Recht auf Ersatz bzw. Nachbesserung. Gerade die Palit Karten werden einfach getauscht. Du solltest allerdings beten, dass die Karte nicht durchgemessen wird.



Kunststoffabdeckung sitzt fest und auch wenn man sie mit der Hand festhält klackert es noch.... Was meinst du mit durchmessen? Soll ich in der Fehlerbeschreibung Hineinschreiben das es gut reproduzierbar ist wenn man den Lüfter auf 70% stellt oder einfach "Lüfter klackert und Karte fiept (Spulenfiepen) bei Beanspruchung zb 3D Betrieb"?


----------



## Blackout27 (23. September 2015)

Ich bin leider schon seit fast 3 Monaten über der Widerrufsfrist ^^ Habe das Klackern mal hochgeladen. Wäre nett wenn ihr euch das nochmal anhört bevor ich sie wegschicke. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmO3Uix8EM8



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich würde noch die % dazuschreiben, ab denen das Problem auftritt.



Naja das Klackern tritt ja "erst" bei 70% auf. Wenn man die Lüfterkurve nicht anfasst dreht die Palit glaube mit max 52%. Ist das ein Problem? Entschuldigt wenn ich euch damit auf die Nerven gehe


----------



## Mysterion (23. September 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Kunststoffabdeckung sitzt fest und auch wenn man sie mit der Hand festhält klackert es noch.... Was meinst du mit durchmessen? Soll ich in der Fehlerbeschreibung Hineinschreiben das es gut reproduzierbar ist wenn man den Lüfter auf 70% stellt oder einfach "Lüfter klackert und Karte fiept (Spulenfiepen) bei Beanspruchung zb 3D Betrieb"?



Mit dem Durchmessen meine ich, dass wenn Du die Karte übertaktet hast, das über gemessene Widerstände beweisbar ist und Dir somit die Garantie verweigert werden kann.


----------



## Mysterion (23. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Schwachsinn (Tschuldigung). Macht niemand und ist in der Praxis auch nicht belegbar/nachmessbar.
> Es gibt typische Übertaktungsschäden, die man so ausklammert, das war es aber auch.



Musst Dich für Deine Unwissenheit nicht entschuldigen. 

Eine Übertaktung ist problemlos nachweisbar, wird allerdings wohl nur selten geprüft. Vermutlich sind die Einkaufspreise der Karten so ein Witz, dass das erst bei Titan X und Z gemacht wird.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. September 2015)

Das einzige, das mWn zu 100% nachgewiesen werden kann ist ein Bios Mod, wenn ein flashcounter vorhanden ist. ( wie beim Smartphone)


----------



## wolflux (23. September 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Das einzige, das mWn zu 100% nachgewiesen werden kann ist ein Bios Mod, wenn ein flashcounter vorhanden ist. ( wie beim Smartphone)



Ist das so etwas wie Black-Box?


----------



## Ralle@ (23. September 2015)

Es wurde mal darüber geredet einen Flashcounter ins Bios zu integrieren und oder einen Chip zu entwickeln der auch Software Übertaktung Protokollieren kann, was daraus geworden ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## wolflux (23. September 2015)

Das würde einen den kompletten Spaß nehmen. Kein flashen, kein richtiges  OC.  Ne, dann würde ich aussteigen. Dann wäre auch kein Hobby mehr.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Mysterion (24. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das würde einen den kompletten Spaß nehmen. Kein flashen, kein richtiges  OC.  Ne, dann würde ich aussteigen. Dann wäre auch kein Hobby mehr.
> MfG.wolflux



Wenn folgenloser Betrug für Dein Hobby zwingend erforderlich ist, sollte man über solche Maßnahmen wirklich nachdenken. Das Pokerspiel ist logischerweise immer nur bis zu dem Punkt lustig, bis der Bluff auffliegt.

Mir ginge es jedenfalls gewaltig gegen den Strich, wenn ich mir eine Karte kaufe, die evtl. vorher schon jemand "durchgetestet" hat. Ob vorher nur jemand die ASIC ausgelesen hat und privat selektiert, ist mir da schon fast egal.

Overclocking ist problemlos nachweisbar und natürlich wird eine Toleranz berücksichtigt, da die Chips eine unterschiedliche Güte aufweisen. Über ein Paar MHz müssen wir nicht streiten, nur wer übertaktet eine Karte lediglich um 10 - 20 MHz.

Zu dem Thema gibt es in diesem Forum auch schon zahlreiche Beiträge mit entsprechenden Belegen (abgesehen von den Aussagen von Elektroingenieuren oder Designern), aber es gibt ja auch immer die Sorte von Menschen, die zwar den Beweis vor der Nase haben und trotzdem ihrer gefühlten Wahrnehmung mehr Glauben schenken. Fakten sind manchmal vielleicht etwas unbequem, Leugnen hat aber noch die etwas an der Realität geändert.

Möglicherweise ist das Klientel in diesem Forum aber noch so jung, dass das Verständnis für Zusammenhänge noch nicht ausreichend ausgebildet ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2015)

Links würden mich unabhängig von irgend welchen Anschuldigungen auch sehr interessieren 

Achso@ Moon_Knight wo hast du denn Studiert ?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Tu-D. Wie meine Frau.



Danke  
Bin mir nämlich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch nochmal Informatik studieren gehe weil Physik und Mathe geht mir nicht mehr ab 

Edit: Warum sollte es deswegen zu Flames kommen ? 

Aber nochmal was @Topic. 

Ich wüsste atm auch von nichts in Richtung von "taktüberwachung" weswegen ich doch sehr verwundert wäre wenn solche Systeme mittlerweile implementiert wären. 
Ohne entsprechende Speicher/Schaltkreise (evtl. sogar in der GPU selbst ?  ) kann man das aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

Wenn das nachweisbar wäre, dann hätte man ja wohl auch schon von einigen Fällen gehört.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Edit@Edit
> Es gibt Möglichkeiten, die ich eingangs schon im Post #5322 erwähnt hatte. Nur finden die praktisch keine Anwendung (Intel droht gerne mal mit so was, aber bis dato auch kein einziger Fall gewesen, von dem ich gehört hätte). Auch bei keiner Titan.
> Deswegen ist es einfach Unfug und keiner braucht hier vor irgendetwas Angst haben.



Erstmal dazu... Du meinst unterm E-Mikroskop ansehen oder ? Aber das steht wirklich in keinem Verhältnis. 

Ansonsten: Jop Doppelstudium... Habe vorher schon Info im Rahmen eines Frühstudiums studiert... Und glaube das es mich nächstes Semester wohl wieder dahin zurück verschlägt  
Und es tut mir echt leid das man da so tief sinkt und den Beruf/Familie angreift. Meinungsverschiedenheiten sollten im Forum bleiben und auch da auf einer Sportlichen ebene (die sportliche ebene ist nur nicht immer so leicht ) .

Aber von mir aus mal Gute nacht an alle noch vorm Rechner sitzenden. Ich muss morgen früh raus...


----------



## wolflux (24. September 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Wenn folgenloser Betrug für Dein Hobby zwingend erforderlich ist, sollte man über solche Maßnahmen wirklich nachdenken. Das Pokerspiel ist logischerweise immer nur bis zu dem Punkt lustig, bis der Bluff auffliegt.
> 
> Mir ginge es jedenfalls gewaltig gegen den Strich, wenn ich mir eine Karte kaufe, die evtl. vorher schon jemand "durchgetestet" hat. Ob vorher nur jemand die ASIC ausgelesen hat und privat selektiert, ist mir da schon fast egal.
> 
> ...



Warum Betrug, auf meine 980 Ti Classified steht sogar LN2 Betrieb  möglich. Zweites Bios!
Dafür habe ich auch einges mehr bezahlt,150.00 Euro, damit ich in den folgenlosen  Betrug verfalle..

Das andere, online einkaufen, auspacken , und gebraucht, kann mir nicht passieren, da ich so teure Hardware genau aus diesem  niemals online beziehen. Logisch! 

Das mit dem ASIC ist kein Grund austauschen zu lassen nur wegen 39 MHz. aber wenn die Händler das nicht überprüfen. Den Gewinn nehmen sie auch mit also müssen  sie auch die Situation selber einschätzen und die angeblich mangelhafte Hardware zurück an den Hersteller schicken. Die jedoch werden das vermutlich nich akzeptieren wegen der Kosten  und da entsteht der Teufelskreis.
Aber das Thema wurde schon 3.000000 mal diskutiert und ist nicht mein Problem,
dafür bezahle ich wie gesagt eine Menge Euro 
bei Alternate. 
Gruss 
wolflux


----------



## Ralle@ (24. September 2015)

Um Karten die für OC ausgelegt sind geht es ja nicht.
Es gibt viele die Karten allein wegen der Asic retournieren, oder weil sich Karte X nicht mit Takt Y betreiben lässt. Die Händler haben dann die Wahl die Karten als gebraucht zu verkaufen und Einbußen in kauf zu nehmen oder die Karten als neu zu verkaufen und eine schlechte Bewertung in kauf zu nehmen, obwohl der Händler nichts falsch gemacht hat.
Ich kann die Händler verstehen die an bestimmte Kunden nichts mehr verkaufen, kenne selbst einen der sich immer 5 Karten gekauft hat, die beste hat er sich behalten und die anderen wieder zurück geschickt. Irgendwann reicht es dann den Händlern, er hat sich zwar immer auf der 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht berufen, dennoch wurde sein Konto gesperrt, was ich auch richtig finde.

Was die Hersteller angeht, ich finde die sind kulant genug.
Habe vor 4 Wochen eine GTX 670 AMP an Zotac gesendet, dank Erweiterung hatte die Karte noch Garantie. Ich habe den Support Bilder zukommen lassen da auf der Karten ein Accelero montiert war (bei der Karte war ein RAM defekt) und zwei Wochen später hatte der Besitzer eine GTX 960 und den demontierten Accelero wieder. 
Finde ich sehr kulant, der Hersteller hätte sich weigern können da das Siegel vom Originalkühler nicht mehr vorhanden und die Karte modifiziert war.


----------



## wolflux (24. September 2015)

Einfach nur gemein, Pfui.


----------



## chischko (24. September 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Mit dem Durchmessen meine ich, dass wenn Du die Karte übertaktet hast, das über gemessene Widerstände beweisbar ist und Dir somit die Garantie verweigert werden kann.



Herzallerliebster Mysti: Jetzt bin ich doch mal gespannt, wie du durch "messen" an einer GPU bzw. deren PCB OC nachweisen willst? 
Basierend auf der Veränderung WELCHER naturwissenschaftlichen Größe bzw. Messergebnisse willst Du eine physikalische Veränderung an einem oder mehreren Bauteilen retrograd herausfinden? 
Ich bin auf dem Gebiet nicht ganz unbewandet und würde sagen unsere Systeme können so ziemlich alles messen, was es v.A. im Bereich Elektronik und Signaltechnik zu messen gibt und wäre nun WIRKLICH dankbar für die Erweiterung meines kleinen Horizonts. 

Das Du dabei die Verhältnismäßigkeit im Auge behälst und/oder gar noch bewertest möchte ich mal an dieser Stelle gar nicht. 
Ich gebe sogar noch einen weiteren Tip: Jedes Bauteil hat Toleranzen. Ob das im Mikro-Ohm Bereich für Resistoren, oder oder oder liegt ist egal, aber jedes Teil ist anders. Deine "gemessenen Unterschiede" müssen sogar noch bewertet werden, also ob Toleranzbedingte Abweichungen in den SIgnalen zu erwarten sind oder das durch den OC-Teufel geschehen ist.... Wie machst Du das denn?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. September 2015)

Habe den Asic 69,5%, die Karte taktet lt. Plan 1101. Sie läuft aber 1304 MHz bei FC4 "ultra" ohne ruckeln und fiepen.
Die gibt man doch nicht wegen Asic zurück. Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von solchen Typen, die sich alles 5x bestellen müssen.

Erinnere mich an den Köpfwahn beim 3770k. Da ist ja mal einer schön aufgeflogen mit rücksenden .


----------



## r0xa (24. September 2015)

Mal eine Topic Frage  Gibt es Seiten auf denen man sich eine 980 TI Konfigurieren kann? Ich habe bei Caseking die KingMods für WaKü gesehen. Ich hätte gerne aber einen Morpheus oder Accelero IV...


----------



## NuVirus (24. September 2015)

Hatte meine Palit 980Ti auch trotz nicht so guten OC Eigenschaften behalten da sie im Gegensatz zu meiner Zotac AMP Extreme 970 die ich mir vorm Speicherskandal zugelegt hatte kein hörbares Spulenfiepen hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Mal eine Topic Frage  Gibt es Seiten auf denen man sich eine 980 TI Konfigurieren kann? Ich habe bei Caseking die KingMods für WaKü gesehen. Ich hätte gerne aber einen Morpheus oder Accelero IV...



Würde wie Moon_Knight geschrieben hat mal bei Caseking anfragen... Die machen sowas am ehesten 

Edit: Früher gab es mal einen laden für sowas " edelgrafikkarten.de " ist leider 2010 von uns gegangen...


----------



## r0xa (24. September 2015)

Mhm Ok, dann werde ich mal Caseking eine Mail schreiben  Was ist denn besser von der Kühlung her? Morpheus oder Accelero Xtreme IV? Und wie ist zwischen denen so der Temperatur Unterschied? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

PS: Caseking bietet leider nur die gelisteten King Mod Grakas an  Ist der Kühler der Classi denn ausreichend?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2015)

Bei der Classified kannst du den Kühler doch ohne Garantieverlust austauschen


----------



## r0xa (24. September 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Bei der Classified kannst du den Kühler doch ohne Garantieverlust austauschen



Ja ich weiß, aber ich habe das noch nie gemacht und daher dachte ich mir, vielleicht kann ich irgendwo eine umgebaute Kaufen


----------



## Markus_P (24. September 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Mhm Ok, dann werde ich mal Caseking eine Mail schreiben  Was ist denn besser von der Kühlung her? Morpheus oder Accelero Xtreme IV? Und wie ist zwischen denen so der Temperatur Unterschied? Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> PS: Caseking bietet leider nur die gelisteten King Mod Grakas an  Ist der Kühler der Classi denn ausreichend?



Der Morpheus ist der beste Kühler  besser als AC4, MK26, Peter ....

Und du kannst auch Lüfter deiner Wahl verbauen ...


----------



## Sand0r (25. September 2015)

Hallo liebe 980ti Gemeinde ,

nachdem ich nun nach 6 Wochen Reklamationsdauer bei Alternate endlich eine neue EVGA 980ti Superclocked + ACX 2.0 + bekommen habe musste ich gestern feststellen das bei der neuen Karte das gleiche Problem auftritt. Es geht um das schon oft thematisierte Spulenfiepen. Beide meiner bisher getesteten Karten weisen, insbesondere bei der Nutzung von The Witcher 2 im kalten Zustand ein, ohne Headset/Kopfhörer, unerträglich lautes Spulenfiepen auf. An sich wäre der Fall klar, eigentlich würde ich diese sofort wieder einpacken und diesmal direkt zu EVGA schicken bzw. den RMA Prozess starten. Allerdings muss ich sowieso erstmal warten bis der RMA Prozess meiner ersten Karte abgeschlossen ist da mir das aktuelle Exemplar nur unter vorbehalt der Erfüllung der Garantiebestimmung zugesandt wurde. Zusätzlich lässt es mich auch zweifeln das dies tatsächlich ein Fehler der 980ti ist da das Fiepen in diesem Maße nur bei TW2 auftritt. Nun meine Frage an euch. Hat jemand schon dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. kann einer der besitzer einer spulenfiepenfreien Karte TW2 im kalten Zustand der Karte starten und prüfen ob das selbe Problem besteht? 

Parallel werde ich heute Abend weitere Games wie GTA V und TW3 im kalten Zustand testen. 
Nachdem gestern das Fiepen nach ca. 15 Minuten in TW2 verschwand habe ich auch in allen anderen Games kein Problem gehabt, was meine Einschätzung verfälscht haben könnte.

Eigentlich sind solche Störgeräuche für mich ein absolutes NoGo bei solch hochpreisigen Karten, aber ich bin kurz davor das einfach hinzunehmen damit ich nicht schon wieder lange mit meiner alten 570 daddeln muss. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## wolflux (25. September 2015)

Ich habe nicht das geringste von meiner Karte bis jetzt gehört GTX980 TI CLASSIFIED. 
Im 4 stelligen Bereich habe ich noch nicht getestet. Mein Gehäuse ist immer offen.
Und ich habe sie bei 1500MHz u +100 MHz Speichertakt laufen.
Spiel ist zwar nicht TW2 aber FarCry4 bei 3840x2160 unter Dauerlast gehört schon zu den Extremeren.. Allerdings unter Wasser aber das dürfte nichts damit zu tun haben, denke ich. 
Gruss wolflux


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Andererseits kann das Netzteil auch einen grossen Beitrag zum Fiepen leisten.


----------



## Sand0r (25. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Andererseits kann das Netzteil auch einen grossen Beitrag zum Fiepen leisten.



In wiefern kann das Netzteil zum Fiepen der Grafikkarte beitragen?  



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das geringste von meiner Karte bis jetzt gehört GTX980 TI CLASSIFIED.
> Im 4 stelligen Bereich habe ich noch nicht getestet. Mein Gehäuse ist immer offen.
> Und ich habe sie bei 1500MHz u +100 MHz Speichertakt laufen.
> Spiel ist zwar nicht TW2 aber FarCry4 bei 3840x2160 unter Dauerlast gehört schon zu den Extremeren.. Allerdings unter Wasser aber das dürfte nichts damit zu tun haben, denke ich.
> Gruss wolflux



FC 4 habe ich noch nicht da. Das du aber nirgends einen störenden Ton vernehmen kannst spricht Bände. Ich teste heute Abend noch ein par andere Titel gleich nach Start des Rechners während die Karte noch kalt ist. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur Pech zweimal hintereinander "schlechte" Karten zu erwischen...


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. September 2015)

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen:

Karte: EVGA GTX980ti SC+ ACX2.0+

1. System: i7-2600, ASUS P8H61-LE/USB 3.0, 16 GByte RAM, bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt.
Spulenfiepen leicht wahrnehmbar bei ca. 500 FPS. sehr laut bei >1500 FPS

2. System: i7-5820K, ASUS Sabertooth X99, 16 GByte RAM, bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 *650 Watt.*
Spulenfiepen bei 500 FPS nicht mehr zu hören, außer man legt das Ohr direkt auf die Karte. Ab 1500 FPS so laut wie vorher bei 500 FPS.

Da nur Netzteil und Grafikkarte in Beziehung mit dem Spulenfiepen interagieren hat der Netzteilwechsel bei mir eine Besserung ermöglicht.


----------



## wolflux (25. September 2015)

Also sollte es wirklich etwas mit dem Netzteil zu haben, ich habe ein ganz neues B-QUIET 580 Watt Gold drinn. Teuer aber sehr gut.
Der Vorgänger von ihm war  mit einer gtx 780  ti u OC aber  nur  minimal zu hören. 

@SandOr

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du 2 mal Pech hast.
Ich kann nichts von dem bestätigen da ich keine Erfahrungen habe aber ausschließen das es das Netzteil ist würde ich es  auch  nicht .
Meiner Einschätzung nach, ist es die Kombination von unterschiedlichen Hardware  Komponenten und deren Elektronik. Man darf nicht vergessen,  wir jagen da mehrere hundert Watt durch.

Die Möglichkeit die du hast, frage jemanden der ein starkes Netzteil hat ob du es an seinen PC testen darfst, aber das dürfte nicht so einfach werde. Evt auch ein PC Händler?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. September 2015)

Gerade die großen P11 haben anscheinend bei sehr vielen Leuten incl. mir zu sehr starkem Spulenfiepen geführt. Mein neustes NT, ein E10 500W, dagegen kitzelt nicht einmal das leiseste Fiepen aus meiner Zotac... 
Grafikkarte und NT machen wohl das meiste aus -> dann noch Mainboard.  Können die die Spulen nicht Verharzen oder so ? Das kostet doch fast nichts


----------



## wolflux (25. September 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Gerade die großen P11 haben anscheinend bei sehr vielen Leuten incl. mir zu sehr starkem Spulenfiepen geführt. Mein neustes NT, ein E10 500W, dagegen kitzelt nicht einmal das leiseste Fiepen aus meiner Zotac...
> Grafikkarte und NT machen wohl das meiste aus -> dann noch Mainboard.  Können die die Spulen nicht Verharzen oder so ? Das kostet doch fast nichts



Glaube mir diese Frage hat schon einen Stellenwert eingenommen,  die so langsam mal beantwortet werden müsste. 
Vielleicht unsere   PCGH-Redaktion ? Das wäre der absolute Hammer. ☺


----------



## chischko (25. September 2015)

Kann mich anschließen: 
GPU: EVGA 980 Ti Classified unter Wasser
Hatte zwischenzeitlich das Golden Green 500W verbaut, weil ich einiges für meinen Cousin umgebaut habe und ihm mein E10 geliehen hab: Leises, aber merkliches Spulenfiepen oberhalb von 100Hz, ab 500Hz deutlich und störend! Wieder mein E10 500W drin gehabt: Nichts! Weder bei 50, 100, 120, 144 Hz! Ab 400-500 Hz hab ich wieder ein gaanz leises, was nur zu hören ist wenn ich das Ohr direkt auf's oben offene Gehäuse lege.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Du meinst sicherlich fps und nicht Hz


----------



## defPlaya (25. September 2015)

Ich habe auch das E10 500W und höre kein Fiepen.


----------



## Xerphex (25. September 2015)

Mit meinem E10 500W ist auch alles ruhig bei der Zotac Extreme.
Fehlen nur noch die Lüfter ^^


----------



## Sand0r (25. September 2015)

Oh Man... Ist halt eigentlich echt unsinn ein Netzteil das noch läuft wegen sowas auszutauschen. Zudem ich da auch kein Mist kaufen möchte und ebenfalls zu einem BQ E10 greifen würde. Ergo 100 € auf gut Glück...


----------



## chischko (25. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich fps und nicht Hz



Korintenk...  Hast ja Recht!


----------



## JayR91 (25. September 2015)

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-tf5-acetal-nickel Hab mir nun den bestellt und ist auch schon da, aber wie das Schicksal es so will ist mein anderer Radiator noch nicht da und deswegen muss ich warten 
Ich hoffe der kommt morgen noch, damit ich berichten kann wie hoch sie sich kloppen lässt!


----------



## NuVirus (25. September 2015)

Also als ich die Zotac GTX 970 AMP Extreme noch hatte die wegen Spulenfiepen zurück ging hatte ich noch das E9 480W CM.

Jetzt die 980Ti von Palit mit dem E10 500W CM und kein hörbares Spulenfiepen - hab jetzt nicht extrem getestet aber mir ist nix aufgefallen auch nahe am Gehäuse.

Mit meiner alten 670 hatten beide Netzteile keine Probleme also theoretisch möglich das es ne Verbesserung bringt.


----------



## wolflux (25. September 2015)

Also ist etwas dran mit dem Netzteilthema 
Problem gefunden :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Das sagte ich bereits vor bestimmt 50-100 Seiten.


----------



## wolflux (25. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sagte ich bereits vor bestimmt 50-100 Seiten.



Du hast ja auch über 10.000 Posts.

Wir sind halt die Ungläubigen und nicht so erfahrenen. Dafür hast du auch von mir ein "Gefalli " bekommen.
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Wollte es erst auch nicht so recht glauben, aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## chischko (25. September 2015)

Ein gewisser kausaler Zusammenhang ist zu sehen aber bewiesen ist hier gar nichts... höchstens empirisch. Keine Vergleichsstudien, keine Messergebnisse und die Behauptungen sind auch nicht untermauert und um eine rein empirische Beweisfühung antreten zu können muss das Auditorium nach definierten Parametern auch zumindest vorselektiert werden. 

Poar tut's mal wieder gut Ingenieursdeutsch zu sprechen! ...


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Oder wir sagen einfach, dass die anderen getesteten Netzteile bei mir deutlich weniger Spulenfiepen verursacht haben, als das Alte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ein gewisser kausaler Zusammenhang ist zu sehen aber bewiesen ist hier gar nichts... höchstens empirisch. Keine Vergleichsstudien, keine Messergebnisse und die Behauptungen sind auch nicht untermauert und um eine rein empirische Beweisfühung antreten zu können muss das Auditorium nach definierten Parametern auch zumindest vorselektiert werden.
> 
> Poar tut's mal wieder gut Ingenieursdeutsch zu sprechen! ...



Du wirst sicherlich diese Empirischen Tests auch finanzieren. 

Nachfolgend schon mal die Einkaufsliste:

1. GTX980ti oder Titan X mit Spulenfiepen.
2. x99-Board mit 5960X und 64 GByte RAM <- Wir wollen ja sichergehen das hier nichts limitiert.
3. Von jedem bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil ein Exemplar. Gleiches auch für die Dark Power Pro 10 Reihe (als Vergleichsmuster) und die Straight Power E10-Reihe (die hier ja gut abschneidet).

Also, du weißt was du zu tun hast ...


----------



## chischko (25. September 2015)

ToDo für Montag: Chef nach Gehaltserhöhung fragen für einen wichtigen... ich würde sogar sagen fundamentalen ... Beitrag zum wissenschaftlichen Wissen im Bereich der modernen IT Infrastruktur.... klingt mMn plausibel!


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

Zum Wohle der Menschheit nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Rammler2 (26. September 2015)

Hi Freunde. Hab die 980 ti g1 im sli laufen. Wollte jetzt ein anderes bios flashen mit mehr spannung. ist 1,26 volt denn noch im rahmen? mehr als 1,25 könnte ja die vrm temperaturen hoch jagen. Ist 1,26 dann ein zu großer sprung oder ist es mit guter luftkühlung noch im rahmen? leider kann die g1 ja keine vrm temps auslesen


----------



## Acemonty (26. September 2015)

@JoM79 Hast übrigens ne ziemlich schicke Lösung mit deiner 980ti mit MK26  Hab die gleiche Karte mit gleicher Kühlung. Welche Lüfter hast du drauf ?


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2015)

Noctua NF-F12 mit angepasster Lüfterkurve im BIOS.


----------



## matt1314 (27. September 2015)

Hab jetzt die Karte auch in meinem komplett neuen Rechner drin (MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G). Die boostet auf satte 1354 MHz (Kerntakt) im Gaming-Modus! Ein großer Sprung im Vergleich zu meiner letzten Karte im alten Rechner (EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified @ 1150 MHz). Hatte meine alte Karte auch nie übertaktet. Habs einmal kurz versucht und testweise den Kerntakt um 100 MHz angehoben. Dazu etwas mehr Spannung und habs dann getestet. Sie hat mich bei GTA 5 sofort zurück auf den Desktop befördert. War wohl nicht so übertaktfreudig die Karte.

Hatte bei meiner neuen MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G ziemlich Glück, denn sie hat einen ASIC-Wert von 77%! Hat mich positiv überrascht. Sie lässt sich bestimmt später mehr pushen.


----------



## wolflux (27. September 2015)

matt1314 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Karte auch in meinem komplett neuen Rechner drin (MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G). Die boostet auf satte 1354 MHz (Kerntakt) im Gaming-Modus! Ein großer Sprung im Vergleich zu meiner letzten Karte im alten Rechner (EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified @ 1150 MHz). Hatte meine alte Karte auch nie übertaktet. Habs einmal kurz versucht und testweise den Kerntakt um 100 MHz angehoben. Dazu etwas mehr Spannung und habs dann getestet. Sie hat mich bei GTA 5 sofort zurück auf den Desktop befördert. War wohl nicht so übertaktfreudig die Karte.
> 
> Hatte bei meiner neuen MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G ziemlich Glück, denn sie hat einen ASIC-Wert von 77%! Hat mich positiv überrascht. Sie lässt sich bestimmt später mehr pushen.



Da hast du eine sehr ordentliche MSI Gaming, weiß nicht ob du es weisst, sie hat alleine 10 Wandler, Phasen für die Spannungsversorgung der GPU. Insgesamt 13 Phasen. Die 1450-1500 MHz können  drin sein bei ordentlicher Kühlung.
Viel Erfolg mit ihr☺ 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## -blubb (27. September 2015)

Hat irgendjemand schon was von der neuen 980ti von EVGA (GTX 980 Ti FTW ACX 2.0+) zu hören oder zu sehen bekommen? 
Warte da schon sehnsüchtig drauf... Seit ein paar Tagen gibts die mittlerweile auch in Deutschland zu kaufen, aber Tests gibts leider noch nirgendwo... Und nichtmal in Foren finde ich was dazu :<


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Sieht aus wie nen leicht abgewandeltes PCB mit mehr Phasen.
Dazu der übliche ACX 2.0 Kühler.


----------



## -blubb (27. September 2015)

Beim Lüfter gibts halt generell extrem unterschiedliche Meinungen... Wenn einem die Lautstärke nicht ganz so wichtig ist (was bei mir während Spielen zutrifft, Gamesounds und so), wärs halt z.B. interessant zu sehen, ob das höhere Powertarget in der Praxis auch einen Bonus aka etwas zusätzlichen Boost bringt. Dürfte ja unter Luft n Tuck einfacher zu kühlen zu sein als die Classified... Ist das eventuell der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen der Superclocked und der Classified - hoffe ich zumindest  Auch wenn man natürlich immer Glück bei der Chipgüte braucht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Warum soll die einfacher zu kühlen sein?
Das ist der gleiche Chip, nur die Classified hat die bessere Stromversorgung und einen grösseren Kühler.


----------



## -blubb (27. September 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht genau beurteilen kann, wie es sich auf die Abwärme auswirkt, wenn man wesentlich mehr VRMs verbaut hat...
Die Ausmaße sind ja ne ganze Ecke kleiner geraten, da die Lüftergröße gleich sein müsste... Könnte das ja ein Vorteil sein?! Die Kühlkörper dürften sich ja dementsprechend unterscheiden, aber ich würde instinktiv vermuten, dass es sich dann  letztendlich positiv auf die Temperatur auswirken könnte. Vermutlich ohnehin kein allzu großer Effekt, möglicherweise hat es gar keine Relevanz, möglicherweise kommt auch alles anders als man denkt. Aber wenn es noch nichts Handfestes gibt bleibt einem ja nur noch übrig, ein wenig zu spekulieren


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Die Lüfter und der Kühler der FTW sind kleiner als die der Classy.
Und mehr VRMs sorgen nicht wirklich für mehr Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## chischko (28. September 2015)

-blubb schrieb:


> ...ich nicht genau beurteilen kann....gleich sein müsste... Könnte... .dürften...ich würde ...instinktiv ...vermuten... könnte... Vermutlich...möglicherweise....möglicherweise...alles anders als man denkt.... ...nichts Handfestes.... spekulieren ...


Wow! So viel Selbstzweifel und Nichtsaussagen habe ich hier noch nie in einem Post gelesen... Bitte Aussagen treffen und verbindlich auftreten, wenn Du ne Meinung hast


----------



## -blubb (28. September 2015)

Fällt nur schwer, verbindliche Aussagen zu einem technischen Produkt zu machen, wenn man weder direkten Zugriff darauf hat noch Messwerte vorliegen, die als Grundlage für eine fundierte Interpretation dienen könnten. 
 Ich habe auch leider keine definitive Meinung zum Iphone 12, zu Battlefield 8 und zur GTX 2080 ti  Handelt sich somit alles nur um loses Gedankengut und "Gelaber" -> siehe Topic.
Das interessante - für mich - wäre lediglich gewesen, wenn jemand das Modell schon hätte bzw. jemanden kennt, der es gekauft hat - und man was zu Clockspeeds, Temperaturen, etc. hören könnte. Natürlich ist die Performance dieses Modells durch den bekannten Chip und die bekannten anderen Modelle von EVGA schon eingegrenzt, aber trotz würde ich ungern mein Geld (da Student, chronisch wenig vorhanden) in ein solch teures Produkt stecken, ohne vorher mehr als nur das Datenblatt des Herstellers zu kennen. Letztendlich heißt es eh auf relevante Reviews zu warten, Foren sind lediglich ein netter Zeitvertreib während des Wartens.


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

Dieser Thread bietet mehrere Tausend Antworten auf praxisnahe Beispiele.
Das sind die wichtigsten Antworten. 

Die Lüfter der 980 Ti Serien sind immer nur Kompromisse. Keine Lösung! 

MfG.wolflux


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

Bin drauf und dran mir eine 980Ti zu holen, bin auf der Suche nach der richtigen. Habe 3 Slots frei bis zur nächsten PCIe Karte und von der Höhe ca. 1,5cm über dem Slotblech frei. Hätte gern eine Karte, die beim OC nicht durch das PT gedrosselt wird. Die Gigabyte und die Palit Jetstream habe ich ins Auge gefasst, wobei ich bei der Palit nicht sicher bin, ob die die nicht zu hoch ist. Vielleicht könnte einer der Besitzer hier mal für mich nachmessen.
Grundsätzlich würde ich auch eine Referenzkarte umbauen, aber dagegen spricht wohl das Standard PT. Freue mich über Meinungen und Empfehlungen.


----------



## r0xa (29. September 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bin drauf und dran mir eine 980Ti zu holen, bin auf der Suche nach der richtigen. Habe 3 Slots frei bis zur nächsten PCIe Karte und von der Höhe ca. 1,5cm über dem Slotblech frei. Hätte gern eine Karte, die beim OC nicht durch das PT gedrosselt wird. Die Gigabyte und die Palit Jetstream habe ich ins Auge gefasst, wobei ich bei der Palit nicht sicher bin, ob die die nicht zu hoch ist. Vielleicht könnte einer der Besitzer hier mal für mich nachmessen.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich auch eine Referenzkarte umbauen, aber dagegen spricht wohl das Standard PT. Freue mich über Meinungen und Empfehlungen.



Die Gigabyte G1 meinst du? Ein ziemliches OC Monster, damit wirst du Spaß haben


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Hast Du denn vor evtl. auch auf Wasserkühlung umzusteigen oder steht nur die Änderung der GPU an? 
Ansonsten hat sich hier die Palit zu nem Publikumsliebling etabliert, wobei ich nicht weiß warum weil mir persönlich einfach jegliche Erfahrung damit fehlt... 

Meinerseits kann ich von der Leistung her die Zotac GTX 980 TI AMP! Extreme empfehlen (von Haus aus sehr hoher Takt und sie verträgt nochmal nen kleinen OC Schubs) oder die EVGA 980 Ti Classified! Auch ne sehr geile Karte unter Luft und Wasser (gibt gute Fullcover Kühlblöcke von EKWB dafür!).
Edit: Bei der Zotac musst Du halt wissen, dass das Bios nicht perfekt ist mit seiner Lüftersteuerung. Wenn die Geräuschkulisse aber nicht an erster Stelle steht ist die aber dennoch sehr geil... Hat aber ne Tripleslot Kühlung und ich sehe gerade du hast ja nur begrenzten Bauraum... dann wird das knapp


----------



## ColorMe (29. September 2015)

Ich empfehle mal die Asus. Gerade jetzt mit der Cashback Aktion echt nenn Blick wert. Meine dürfte heute/morgen endlich bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

Danke, für eure Antworten.
Ja, meine die G1 Gaming. Auf Wakü möchte ich nicht umsteigen, eine AiO würde ich zu Not unterbekommen.
Gegen die Zotac AMP spricht aus meiner Sicht viel mehr das vermokelte PT, was sich weder per Software noch per Bios Mod anheben lässt. Die Asus Karte ist so teuer, lohnt sich selbst mit Cashback kaum. Außerdem soll der Kühler auch ohne OC bereits am Limit sein.


----------



## JonnyFaust (29. September 2015)

Vergiss nur nicht dass bei der Palit oft das PT limitiert. 1450 sind wohl locker drin. Je nach Benchmark und Chip sind die 1500 nicht drin. Hab deshalb meinen Bios auch geflashed. Wobei 1450 auch mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## ColorMe (29. September 2015)

> Außerdem soll der Kühler auch ohne OC bereits am Limit sein.


Das mit dem Preis kann ich zwar nachvollziehen (wenn auch bei 20€ nicht verstehen...), aber wo hast du denn diese schwachsinnige Aussage her? Der Lüfter ist von Beginn an einfach auf Silent eingestellt. Wenn man übertaktet, passt man eben die Lüfterkurve an und schon sollte alles passen. Dabei ist die Karte noch immer eine der leisesten.


----------



## Acemonty (29. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Dieser Thread bietet mehrere Tausend Antworten auf praxisnahe Beispiele.
> Das sind die wichtigsten Antworten.
> 
> Die Lüfter der 980 Ti Serien sind immer nur Kompromisse. Keine Lösung!
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein Satz, der zu 100% genau passt. So ist es und nicht anders. Wer es vernünftig haben will, baut sich selbst was zusammen


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis kann ich zwar nachvollziehen (wenn auch bei 20€ nicht verstehen...), aber wo hast du denn diese schwachsinnige Aussage her? Der Lüfter ist von Beginn an einfach auf Silent eingestellt. Wenn man übertaktet, passt man eben die Lüfterkurve an und schon sollte alles passen. Dabei ist die Karte noch immer eine der leisesten.


20€ bleiben 20€, egal ob ich die bei 10.000€ oder 100€ Anschaffungspreis spare.
Die Aussage zum Kühler der Strix finde ich grad nicht im Zusammenhang mit der 980Ti. Kann auch sein, dass ich die Aussage zur 390x Strix gelesen habe. Ein Vorteil der Asus Karte wäre noch der Garantiezeitraum. Wieviel Watt PT und wieviel Spannung kann man bei der Asus Karte per Software anlegen?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Viel Spass mit Asus wenn was mit der Karte ist.
Da kannst du gerne mal lange auf Ersatz warten.
Wenn dir Garantie und schnelle Abwicklung wichtig sind, dann bleibt nur EVGA.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

Bei der Garantieabwicklung ist immer die Frage, ob der Distri oder Asus die Abwicklung macht.* Wenn ich die Asus nehmen würde, müsste ich ebenfalls noch mal ca 15€ für einen DP auf DVI Adapter drauflegen.

*Generell ist Gigabyte bei der RMA schneller als Asus. Wenn der Distri die Abwicklung für Asus macht, wie im Falle meiner defekten 7900GTX oder dem P8-P67M wegen dem Intel-Sata-Bug, hatte ich innerhalb einer Woche Geld zurück bzw. ein Rev B3 Board.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. September 2015)

Wie JoM79 schon gesagt hat. ASUS hat faktisch keine Garantie auf ihren Grafikkarten. Ich habe eine "normale" 780Ti von CSL als Ersatz bekommen weil ASUS sich zu 100% quer gestellt hat meine Matrix zu ersetzen 
Ausserdem gilt die "Garantie" ab Herstellungsdatum nicht ab Verkaufsdatum. Muss man auch wissen.


----------



## ColorMe (29. September 2015)

So, gerade die Asus eingebaut. ASIC ist erstmal 81,8%. 
Da ich von einer GTX 260 komme muss ich mich da erstmal wieder reinfinden. Bisher bin ich echt begeistert.

Edit:
Erster Stand, sie boosted auf 1430 ohne das was dran gemacht wurde. Dürfte also noch einiges gehen.

Edit2:
Dieses MIMIMIMI wenn was mit der Karte ist. Hört doch bitte auf mir der Ningelei. Ich hatte in all den Jahren nie Probleme mit Asus und dabei musste ich auch schon 1 Notebook und 1 MB geklamieren. Der Support war immer nett und zuvorkommend. Weiß gar nicht warum immer alle schreien: Asus Support = Müll.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

ColorMe schrieb:


> So, gerade die Asus eingebaut. ASIC ist erstmal 81,8%.
> Da ich von einer GTX 260 komme muss ich mich da erstmal wieder reinfinden. Bisher bin ich echt begeistert.
> 
> Edit:
> Erster Stand, sie boosted auf 1430 ohne das was dran gemacht wurde. Dürfte also noch einiges gehen.



Glückwunsch! Scheinst nen gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben! 
Berichte dann mal in welche Regionen sie sich OCen lässt. Ich tippe mal 1475 müssten drin sein, mit etwas Glück und Rumspielen an Spannung, PT etc. sogar 1500, ist aber halt dann ne Sache der Lüfterlautstärke...


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bin drauf und dran mir eine 980Ti zu holen, bin auf der Suche nach der richtigen. Habe 3 Slots frei bis zur nächsten PCIe Karte und von der Höhe ca. 1,5cm über dem Slotblech frei. Hätte gern eine Karte, die beim OC nicht durch das PT gedrosselt wird. Die Gigabyte und die Palit Jetstream habe ich ins Auge gefasst, wobei ich bei der Palit nicht sicher bin, ob die die nicht zu hoch ist. Vielleicht könnte einer der Besitzer hier mal für mich nachmessen.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich auch eine Referenzkarte umbauen, aber dagegen spricht wohl das Standard PT. Freue mich über Meinungen und Empfehlungen.



Das beste Ergebnis ist immer nur durch eine Wakü zu erreichen, im Zweifelsfall auch durch eine Kompaktwakü.  Ist nartürlich eine Kostenfrage. Irgendwann wird fast  jede Karte mit OC beim Pt limitieren. 
Prinzipiell kannst du jede Referenz 980 Ti  nehmen wenn du eine Fullcover Wakü/Kompaktwakü drauf machst. Bei der Kompaktwakü müssen die Phasen bereits seperat gekühlt werden, somit ein Schwachpunkt.   Selbstverständlich ist es besser, wenn man mehr Spannungswandler auf der Karte hat aber das Problem ist das nicht jede Wakü auf jede Karte draufpasst. Man sollte nicht dem Wunschgedanken verfallen,  das jede Karte durch Wakü die 1506 MHz schafft oder noch mehr , aber wenn, dann doch am wahrscheinlichsten,  da es hier erst sehr spät zu einem Themperaturtarget kommt.
Unter Luft "" angenehme Lüftergeräusche "" ca. 14xx MHz. und unter Wasser auch mit Kompaktwakü, die 1500MHz . Du hast ja nur 1.5 cm oberhalb freie Luft dann kommt nur eine Kompaktwakü oder topp Luftkühlung  Frage. 
Mann muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass um die 1xx MHz. Plus realisiert werden können. Die meisten Karten sind mit
 13xx MHz angegeben aber erreichen meist 1400MHz. ohne großen Aufwand, inklusive mehr Lüftergeräusche bis ca 45-65% U/min.
Ich persönlich würde eine MSI Gaming empfehlen da sie von allem etwas positives  hat.

Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test
Hervorzuheben wären die Phasenanzahl und die Kühleigenschaften. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Nur kannst du bei der MSI gleich nen anderen Kühler mit dazu rechnen.
Da sie so warm wird, kann sie ihren Takt nicht wirklich halten.


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur kannst du bei der MSI gleich nen anderen Kühler mit dazu rechnen.
> Da sie so warm wird, kann sie ihren Takt nicht wirklich halten.



Hier hört sich das positiver an:
Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test

Scheinbar machen sich die 2x8 Pin bemerkbar.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Meine MSI hält den Takt auch problemlos.



ColorMe schrieb:


> So, gerade die Asus eingebaut. ASIC ist erstmal 81,8%.
> Edit:
> Erster Stand, sie boosted auf 1430 ohne das was dran gemacht wurde. Dürfte also noch einiges gehen.



Der ASIC hat nicht viel mit dem maximalen Takt am Hut.
Ich hatte zwei gleiche Karten hier mit über 20% ASIC Unterschied und beide hatten ohne Spannungserhöhung fast den gleichen Maximaltakt.
Nur der Boost war unterschiedlich hoch.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Meine mit dem MK26 jetzt auch, mit dem originalen aber nicht.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Könntet ihr mir mal nen Gefallen tun und paar ihre Firestrike 1.1 Ergebnisse posten? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl meine Karte liegt hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück? Hab se mit 1525 Mhz durchlaufen lassen weil mit den 1550 irgendwelche komischen Artefakte gekommen sind...  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
will das mal bissl vergleichen können! Danke!


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine mit dem MK26 jetzt auch, mit dem originalen aber nicht.



Bist du mit dem Mk26 zufrieden?


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht




Gefixt


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2015)

Schaut doch normal aus.

Mit einer schwächeren CPU und weniger Takt:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das beste Ergebnis ist immer nur durch eine Wakü zu erreichen, im Zweifelsfall auch durch eine Kompaktwakü.  Ist nartürlich eine Kostenfrage. Irgendwann wird fast  jede Karte mit OC beim Pt limitieren.
> Prinzipiell kannst du jede Referenz 980 Ti  nehmen wenn du eine Fullcover Wakü/Kompaktwakü drauf machst.


Wollte jetzt kein extrem OC veranstalten und eingentlich auf ein Bios Mod verzichten wollen. Daher und aus Platzgründen auch auf WaKü verzichten. Aus dem Grund kommen keine Referenzmodelle in Frage, es sei denn es gibt einen Geheimtipp. Wenn 1400-1450Mhz auch mit einer Referenzkarte drin sind, würde ich mir so eine einfach mit einem besseren Kühler umbauen.

Edit:





ColorMe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis kann ich zwar nachvollziehen  (wenn auch bei 20€ nicht verstehen...), aber wo hast du denn diese  schwachsinnige Aussage her? Der Lüfter ist von Beginn an einfach auf  Silent eingestellt. Wenn man übertaktet, passt man eben die Lüfterkurve  an und schon sollte alles passen. Dabei ist die Karte noch immer eine  der leisesten.


Zur Strix: In PCGH 09/2015 steht, dass die Strix keine Reserven für weniger Lüfterdrehzahl hat (manuell geregelt).

Edit2:





JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur kannst du bei der MSI gleich nen anderen Kühler mit dazu rechnen.
> Da sie so warm wird, kann sie ihren Takt nicht wirklich halten.


Zusätzlich hat sie ein Standard Powertarget von etwa 250W und kostet knapp 70€ mehr als die Referenz MSI. Das ist sie nicht wert.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schaut doch normal aus.
> 
> Meiner einer schwächeren CPU und weniger Takt:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASRock Z77 Extreme4



Ok vielen Dank dafür schonmal! Könnten vieleicht noch 2-3 Leutchen ihre Firestrike Ergebnisse posten?


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer

Meine GPU ist mit 1506 MHz  gefixt.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine mit dem MK26 jetzt auch, mit dem originalen aber nicht.



Meine konnte den Takt halten solange die Raumtemperatur unter 30° blieb.
So schlecht ist der Kühler nicht, er hat nur wenig Reserven.


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Gibts es eigentlich keine 980ti, die mit Luft/Wasser 1600+ machen? Ich lese immer nur 1450-1550.
Ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden, welche ich nehmen soll, ich will halt keine Classiefied oder so kaufen, die nacher höchstens 50 mhz mehr ausspuckt als nen Ref. Design, und dafür 70-80 euro mehr zahlen.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Gibts es eigentlich keine 980ti, die mit Luft/Wasser 1600+ machen? Ich lese immer nur 1450-1550.
> Ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden, welche ich nehmen soll, ich will halt keine Classiefied oder so kaufen, die nacher höchstens 50 mhz mehr ausspuckt als nen Ref. Design, und dafür 70-80 euro mehr zahlen.



1600+ Oha ne das wird unter Luft/Wasser so gut keine schaffen... meine Classi schafft mit Mühe und Not die 1550 Benchstable@Firestrike, Valley und Village..  (um ehrlich zu sein: 1546!) und ich glaub ich hab nen ziemlich gutes Sample erwischt... dazu musste dann schon tiefer in den Chemibaukasten mit Stickstoff etc. greifen bedürchte ich. 

Das mit dem Mehrpreis vs. Leistung ist obenrum immer so ne Sache.... das ist absolut nicht linear zu betrachten... Ich sag mal ne 980Ti die 1525 schafft ist schon ganz vorne mit dabei und jeder weitere Schritt ist mit unverhätltnismäßigen Mehrkosten verbunden...


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schaut doch normal aus.
> 
> Mit einer schwächeren CPU und weniger Takt:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,ASRock Z77 Extreme4






wolflux schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer
> 
> Meine GPU ist mit 1506 MHz  gefixt.



Also ich hab nun noch mal bissl Tuning betrieben und krieg se benchstable auf 17078 Punkte... denke die Differenz zu Wolflux ist mit der CPU zu erklären? Die 6 Kerne könnten das durchaus ausmachen genau wie der schnellere RAM, oder? Ich denk mal ich werd den RAM mal noch leihweise austauschen gegen nen 2400er von nem Kumpel und sehen was das bringt... (idiotisch, ich weiß... aber nen kleines Benchfieber hat mich gepackt!  ) 

Danke für eure Postings Jungs!!


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Mk26 zufrieden?


Der Morpheus ist leicht besser, aber war nicht verfügbar.
Aber ja, er ist nur ziemlich breit.


chischko schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir mal nen Gefallen tun und paar ihre Firestrike 1.1 Ergebnisse posten? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl meine Karte liegt hinter meinen Erwartungen zurück? Hab se mit 1525 Mhz durchlaufen lassen weil mit den 1550 irgendwelche komischen Artefakte gekommen sind...  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> will das mal bissl vergleichen können! Danke!


Einfach nur auf den Graphicsscore achten und der passt.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Edit2:Zusätzlich hat sie ein Standard Powertarget von etwa 250W und kostet knapp 70€ mehr als die Referenz MSI. Das ist sie nicht wert.


Nein.
PT 100% sind 275W und mit 109% sind es 300W.


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Also ich hab nun noch mal bissl Tuning betrieben und krieg se benchstable auf 17078 Punkte... denke die Differenz zu Wolflux ist mit der CPU zu erklären? Die 6 Kerne könnten das durchaus ausmachen genau wie der schnellere RAM, oder? Ich denk mal ich werd den RAM mal noch leihweise austauschen gegen nen 2400er von nem Kumpel und sehen was das bringt... (idiotisch, ich weiß... aber nen kleines Benchfieber hat mich gepackt!  )
> 
> Danke für eure Postings Jungs!!



Null Problem. 
Höchstens durch die  2 Kerne  mehr u der Ram 2667MHz aber dafür auch nur 4 Ghz. Takt
Hat aber auch einen größeren Cache darf man auch nicht vergessen. 

Wenn ich aus der Classified alles heraushole sind 1533 MHz stabil drin aber nur mit 1.262 Volt.
Super Ergebnis ☺ bei deiner Classified.


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob es einen Technischen unterschied, zwischen diesen Karten gibt, oder sind die alle gleich? Nur höhererTakt?
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4993-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Hat jemand schon von Karten gelesen, die ~1500 erreichen, die nur 1x8 1x6 anschluss haben?


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2015)

Bis jetzt noch nicht, zumindest nicht mit originalen Bios


----------



## Sammy_Fable (29. September 2015)

Predator2k schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es einen Technischen unterschied, zwischen diesen Karten gibt, oder sind die alle gleich? Nur höhererTakt?
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4993-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Naja, die Superclocked+ hat noch ne backplate, sonst ist es wie schon erwähnt nur der Takt.


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Morpheus, für die Classified aus? die ist ja breiter gebaut, und der Morpheus würde in der breite, nicht die ganze Classi abdecken?


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> RAM und co. müssen gesondert mit Kühlkörpern versehen werden.


Und wie sorge ich dafür, dass die halten? Mit was/wie befestige ich die? Hab ne Classi unter nem Fullcover EKWB aber hinten sind noch nen paar Komponenten, die eben nicht abgedeckt werden und eigentlich mit Kühlkörpern versehen werden sollten. Wie stelle ich das an, wenn die Schwerkraft da gegen mich wirkt?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Tut er bei keiner Karte. Der liegt nur auf der GPU auf.
> RAM und co. müssen gesondert mit Kühlkörpern versehen werden.



Doch tut er, ich meine ja in der Breite abdecken, ich reden nicht von kontakt zum PCB. Gibt genug Youtube Videos ,wo man das sieht  von ner GTX 780ti, glaube kaum das ne 980ti andere Breitenmaße hat ausser 2-3 karten unter andem die Classi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdpxnLJMYis


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es spezielle Komponentenkleber oder weniger aggressiv: Klebestreifen.


Du meinst doppelseitiges Klebeband? Das verliert doch binnen kurzer Zeit bei DEN Temps die Haftung.. oder meinst Du was anderes? Hast Du nen Link o.Ä.?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es spezielle Komponentenkleber oder weniger aggressiv: Klebestreifen.
> 
> @über mir
> Nein, tut er nicht. Spul auf Minute 27:39 oder so.



Ab minute 27, sieht man doch das er minmal in der Breite, über die Karte hinausragt? Oder hab ich nen knick in der Optik ?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

@Moon_Knight
Mir geht es doch nur darum, die Original Frontplate zu lassen, anstatt diese Kühlerchen drauf zu kleben, hat das nicht den gleichen effekt?
Und was ich bei der Classi meinte ist, das der Morpheus die Classie nicht voll in der Breite abdeckt, da diese ja 2 cm oder so breiter ist, und somit der luftstrom auch nicht.


----------



## chischko (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @chischko
> Hab Links oben nachgetragen.


Danke Dir! Hab nun mal die Klebefolie bestellt... hoffe sie hält, ansonsten wird halt der Mehrkomponentenkleber bestellt


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Ich meine, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, das es mit der der Frontplate und Morpheus passen soll.


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Das Video, das Ich vorher gelinkt hatte, ab 2:10 wird ein text eingeblendet wo das da steht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdpxnLJMYis

Wenn man das so glauben kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2SFSYl60jk
Beid diesem Video sieht man, ab 7:10 das der Morpheus, die restlichen 2-3 Spulen und Kondensatoren der Classi, nicht mit dem Lufftstrom abdecken würde. Da dieser ja nur kurz bis nach dem Slotblech ende herausragt.
Könnte das problematisch werden?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Du weisst schon das sich die Luft auch seitlich ausbreitet?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das sich die Luft auch seitlich ausbreitet?



Ja schon, aber könnte ja zuwenig sein, als direkt draufblasend. Und man sieht in dem 2ten Video auch das er eine Copper Shim für die AIO Verwendet.

Hm. *Grübel* ob der Morpheus, auch ohne Copper Shim passt.


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich musste einen für meine AiO auf der Classi verwenden. Nur deswegen hab ich es überhaupt angesprochen. ^^



Was für eine Copper Shim haste den genommen?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Wie lange hat der Versand gedauert?


----------



## Predator2k (29. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Unter einer Woche. 5 Tage oder so.
> Wichtig waren mir auch die 25mm x 25mm. Damit bedeckt er die GPU passgenau.



Jo, das wird auch in dem Video auch erwähnt, das man 25mm x 25mm nehmen soll.
Allerdings hat der Morpheus ja, so eine Erhöhung auf der Kontaktplatte, vielleicht reicht das ja schon aus.


----------



## Predator2k (30. September 2015)

Was für eine AIO haste denn verbaut und wie sind die temps, der GPU/VRM? Und auf wieviel hast sie getaktet?


----------



## Ser1 (30. September 2015)

boa Jungs, +500 Seiten !  Seid mir nicht böse wenn ich mich da jetzt nicht komplett durchlese um interessante Stellen raus zufiltern 

Ich habe aktuell auch das Problem das ich mich nicht für ein 980ti design entscheiden kann, aktuell schwanke ich zwischen der 
*Inno3D 980 Ti Accelero Hybrid S*  und der* Asus 980 Ti Strix DC3OC...*  naja die *Zotac AMP Extreme* hat mir auch schon zugezwinkert  und *EVGA* ist generell ein Top verein 
Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe liegen aktuell noch alle  Designs  im 700 - 800 € Bereich (auser MSI bei unter 700,-) daher ist mir in dem Fall die  Preifrage "fast" egal.

Ich hab nen reinen Gaming PC und möchte gern von den ganzen Ti's hier einfach nur die  schnellste nehmen die nicht gerade unter Vollast glüht. 
Wär schon super wenn das einzige Licht ausm PC von LEDs stammt und nicht von Kommponenten direkt 
Eine Variante die moderne GPU-lastige Spiele am besten schafft 800,- ist schon über meine Schmerzgrenze aber was muss das muss!!


Nice2know:
Meine aktuellen Spiele sind: _Ark survival evolved_ und _Arma3_. Das ich damals bei _Metro Last Light_ nicht alles hoch stellen konnte hat mich schon etwas stinkig gemacht.

Mein System sollte noch in der Signatur sein^^

Danke!

MFG  Ser1


PS:
 ich arbeite 3 Schichten und versuch da neben dem zocken noch Privtleben unter zubringen,
 daher bitte nicht vorwerfen lassen wenn ich nicht so viel Zeit mit Testberichten verbringen will


----------



## Khalua (30. September 2015)

Habe auch so das Problem wie Ser1 

Bei mir geht es jedoch eher um Folgende Karten. 

EVGA Titan X SC
EVGA 980Ti Classified
EVGA 980TI K|ngp|n
Asus 980Ti Strix OC 
Inno3D Black Accelero Hybrid S wobei ich gesehen habe das diese ein 4Pin Molex Anschluss hatt für die Pumpe ist der ein muss oder kann Getauscht werden ? Wie siht es mit der Pumpe aus Lager Ruhig etc ?
oder die MSI 980Ti Lightning 
Welche könnt ihr davon Empfehlen oder eben auch nicht ?


----------



## chischko (30. September 2015)

Ser1 schrieb:


> boa Jungs, +500 Seiten !  Seid mir nicht böse wenn ich mich da jetzt nicht komplett durchlese um interessante Stellen raus zufiltern
> 
> Ich habe aktuell auch das Problem das ich mich nicht für ein 980ti design entscheiden kann, aktuell schwanke ich zwischen der
> *Inno3D 980 Ti Accelero Hybrid S*  und der* Asus 980 Ti Strix DC3OC...*  naja die *Zotac AMP Extreme* hat mir auch schon zugezwinkert.
> ...



Servus! Die unterschiedlich großen Schriftarten irritieren nur.  Wenn dann wäre interessanter, was Du sonst in deinem System verbaut hast und ob Du mit Luft oder Wasser kühlst und/oder planst umzusteigen auf Wasser?

Ich selbst hatte die Zotac AMP! Extr. verbaut und bin sie nun los geworden, weil ich unter Wasser kühlen wollte/umgestiegen bin. Aktuell gibt es nämlich keinen fullcover Wasserkühler für die Zotac. 
Ansonsten war die seitens der Leistung wirklich nen Monster, hat aber durch niedriges Powertarget, also nur moderate OC Reserven eingebremst und die Lüftersteuerung war nun auch nicht überrauschend, da sie ab und zu etwas "ausgeheult" hat also die Lüfter zu schnell ansgesprochen hat. Das neue Bios soll hier etwas Abhilfe geschaffen haben, was ich aber nicht weiß. 

Ansonsten: Sieh dir auch mal die EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified an: Super support (sogar wenn Du nen anderen Kühler montierst!!!), Lautstärke ist moderat, super Takt, ordentlich OC Reserven und noch dazu gibt es Fullcover Wasserkühler falls Du doch noch auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen willst. 

Die Palit Super Jetstream hat sich hier auch zum Publikumsliebling etabliert, da sie in Kombination wphl nen gutes Ergebnis aus der Mischkalkulation von Preis, Leistung, Laustärke, OC-Potential und Support hinlegt. 
Die Strix scheint recht warm zu werden, wäre nun nicht meine Empfehlung, aber ASUS hat in der Vergangeheit einfach schon einige Male daneben gegriffen bei GPUs deswegen hole ich mri keien ASUS mehr. 
Über die Inno3D weiß ich nix


----------



## r0xa (30. September 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Habe auch so das Problem wie Ser1
> 
> Bei mir geht es jedoch eher um Folgende Karten.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe die Inno3D Hybrid und ich kann Sagen das sie sehr leise ist für meine Ansprüche, denn mein CPU wird auch per Luft gekühlt und die Hybrid ist sogar unter 100% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit noch leiser als der CPU  und von der Pumpe hört man auch gar nichts... Spulenfiepen 0, nur im 1000+ FPS bereich. Takt läuft bei mir bei 1492/7900 Mhz (aber ich habe eine relativ schlechte Karte erwischt)


----------



## wolflux (30. September 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> 1600+ Oha ne das wird unter Luft/Wasser so gut keine schaffen... meine Classi schafft mit Mühe und Not die 1550 Benchstable@Firestrike, Valley und Village..  (um ehrlich zu sein: 1546!) und ich glaub ich hab nen ziemlich gutes Sample erwischt... dazu musste dann schon tiefer in den Chemibaukasten mit Stickstoff etc. greifen bedürchte ich.
> 
> Das mit dem Mehrpreis vs. Leistung ist obenrum immer so ne Sache.... das ist absolut nicht linear zu betrachten... Ich sag mal ne 980Ti die 1525 schafft ist schon ganz vorne mit dabei und jeder weitere Schritt ist mit unverhätltnismäßigen Mehrkosten verbunden...



Hm, es könnte unter Wasser evt mit einem
 E-Vbot möglich sein, da du über 1.3 Volt gehen kannst.
Gruss  wolflux


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Na dann versuche mal einen EVBot zu kriegen.


----------



## wolflux (30. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann versuche mal einen EVBot zu kriegen.



Hab es schon gehört, die Anschlüsse sind vorhanden,  dann verstehe ich das auch nicht wirklich warum er so schwer zu bekommen ist.

Bekommst du nur direkt von EVGA, so scheint es? So wie es aussieht schon seit 2012.
EVGA entfernt EVBot der GeForce GTX 680 Classified - ComputerBase


----------



## Khalua (30. September 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Inno3D Hybrid und ich kann Sagen das sie sehr leise ist für meine Ansprüche, denn mein CPU wird auch per Luft gekühlt und die Hybrid ist sogar unter 100% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit noch leiser als der CPU  und von der Pumpe hört man auch gar nichts... Spulenfiepen 0, nur im 1000+ FPS bereich. Takt läuft bei mir bei 1492/7900 Mhz (aber ich habe eine relativ schlechte Karte erwischt)



Und wie siht es mit dem Molex Stecker aus ist der ein muss oder ist da ein Adapter etc dabei ?

Jemand hier schon Erfahrung mit der Kingpin gemacht ?


----------



## Noxxphox (30. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hab es schon gehört, die Anschlüsse sind vorhanden,  dann verstehe ich das auch nicht wirklich warum er so schwer zu bekommen ist.
> 
> Bekommst du nur direkt von EVGA, so scheint es? So wie es aussieht schon seit 2012.
> EVGA entfernt EVBot der GeForce GTX 680 Classified - ComputerBase


laut nem facebook post den ich als forumsscrenshot inem evga forum mal gesehen habe soll laut kingpin nen neuer evbot rauskommen.
wie vil da dran ist und wann der aufm markt kommt kp...

und als normaler user bekomste die seit dem die abgeschaft wurden und die lager leer aind nimmer... di werden noch an profiübertaktwr vergeben aber nicht an den normaler user.... und bei ebay wechseln die di besitzer für über 400 genau aus dem grund.... wolt mir auch mal einen gebraucht kaufn... aber z00€ dafür seh ich ned ein....
da nutzt ich liber evga's inofizieles tool wo du die spanung auch bis knapp 1,75v hochzihn kannst und noch weitere spanungen beeinflusn kanst....


----------



## wolflux (30. September 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> laut nem facebook post den ich als forumsscrenshot inem evga forum mal gesehen habe soll laut kingpin nen neuer evbot rauskommen.
> wie vil da dran ist und wann der aufm markt kommt kp...
> 
> und als normaler user bekomste die seit dem die abgeschaft wurden und die lager leer aind nimmer... di werden noch an profiübertaktwr vergeben aber nicht an den normaler user.... und bei ebay wechseln die di besitzer für über 400 genau aus dem grund.... wolt mir auch mal einen gebraucht kaufn... aber z00€ dafür seh ich ned ein....
> da nutzt ich liber evga's inofizieles tool wo du die spanung auch bis knapp 1,75v hochzihn kannst und noch weitere spanungen beeinflusn kanst....



Wenn etwas dran ist, das ein neuer EVBot kommt dann bekomme ich auch einen.
Du musst nur die richtigen Quellen haben.
Hoffentlich  kommt da noch etwas.
400 € zahle ich nicht, ich kann noch warten. 
Gruss


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auf einmal ein total seltsames Problem mit meiner Palit 980Ti.

Ich hab dem CPU Kühler neue WLP spendiert und dabei auch die Grafikkarte kurz ausgebaut gehabt.

Danach alles wieder zam gebaut und es lief auch ohne Probleme in Windows hoch, hab dann noch bisschen Temperaturvergleich gemacht mit Prime 95 usw. dann Abends nen Spiel gestartet und wunder mich auf einmal über die niedrigen FPS, statt wie normal so 60 FPS auf einmal nur noch so ca. 15-30.
Mal in GPU-Z geschaut - Grafikkarte taktet normal und auch die Auslastung passt aber das Power Target ist statt bei 90-100% nur noch bei ca. 55-65%.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Hab die Stromstecker nochmal überprüft aber alles richtig, sogar mal getauscht und die Karte auch nochmal ausgebaut.

Es ist auch nicht nur in dem einem Spiel sondern auch in anderen.

Edit: nach mehreren Treiber Neuinstallationen nachdem das Problem auch mit meiner alten 670 auftrat geht es wohl wieder


----------



## Khalua (2. Oktober 2015)

So Leutz hab immer noch das Problem das ich micht nicht wirklich Entscheiden kann welche Grafikkarte ich mir nun holen soll^^ zur Auswahl hätte ich:
EVGA Gtx 980Ti Kingpin
EVGA Gtx 980Ti SC ACX2 + 
Inno3D Gtx 980Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S 
Zotac Gtx 980Ti AMP EX
oder ne Asus Strix

Jemand mit den Karten schon Erfahrungen hier bzw. Impressionen wie die Wertigkeit der verbauten Materialien ist ? Welche der Karten könntet ihr Empfehlen oder eher nicht und Warum ?

Desweiteren suche ich 3 120MM Silent Lüfter fürs gehäuse und 2 Für meinen Radi da meine Alten Enermax Lüfter einfach zu Laut sind :/ jemand da Vorschläge `?


----------



## Abductee (2. Oktober 2015)

EVGA Gtx 980Ti Kingpin
- Teuer und genau so wenig hohes garantiertes OC wie bei den anderen Karten.
+ Guter Kühler

EVGA Gtx 980Ti SC ACX2 + 
-Kühler unter Last ein klein wenig lauter und wärmer als die Konkurrenz, zu wenig Kühlreserven für höheres OC

Inno3D Gtx 980Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S
-laute Pumpe mit einem zusätzlichen Ausfallrisiko
+Kühlleistung

Zotac Gtx 980Ti AMP EX
+Starker Kühler mit Silentpotential über eigene Lüfterkurve

Asus Strix
-Support
-kein RAM-Kühler
-Kühler hat keine OC-Reserven


----------



## chischko (2. Oktober 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> So Leutz hab immer noch das Problem das ich micht nicht wirklich Entscheiden kann welche Grafikkarte ich mir nun holen soll^^ zur Auswahl hätte ich:
> EVGA Gtx 980Ti Kingpin
> EVGA Gtx 980Ti SC ACX2 +
> Inno3D Gtx 980Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S
> ...



Schonmal an die EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified gedacht? 

Bzgl. der Gehäuselüfter: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-pwm-120mm-bl030-a877395.html 
für deine Radis: https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu


----------



## r0xa (2. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> EVGA Gtx 980Ti Kingpin
> - Teuer und genau so wenig hohes garantiertes OC wie bei den anderen Karten.
> + Guter Kühler
> 
> ...



Laute Pumpe bei der Hybrid? Oo ich höre rein gar nichts bei meiner Inno


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand die Asus und kann seine Erfahrung hier posten? Im PCGH Test wurde sie ja sehr warm und über 3 Sone laut (52% Lüfterspeed). In anderen Tests wurde sie aber komischerweise nicht so laut und wesentlich kühler?!?! Man liest bei Kundenbewertungen auch durchweg gutes "leise, schnell und kühl"

Wäre toll wenn sich hier mal einige Besitzer melden würden  und evtl auch mal den Lüfterspeed/Lüfterdrehzahl mit angeben


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Meist wird die Raumtemperatur nicht mit angegeben, das macht nen grossen Unterschied. 
Was nützt mit nen leiser Kühler bei 20°C Raumtemperatur, wenn er im Sommer bei 25-30°C überfordert ist.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meist wird die Raumtemperatur nicht mit angegeben, das macht nen grossen Unterschied.
> Was nützt mit nen leiser Kühler bei 20°C Raumtemperatur, wenn er im Sommer bei 25-30°C überfordert ist.



Deswegen mein Aufruf an alle Asus Besitzer. Bis vor kurzem waren ja noch erhöhte Temperaturen in Zimmern normal und wenn man dann liest "kühl und leise" wundert es mich doch schon sehr.


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Asus und kann seine Erfahrung hier posten? Im PCGH Test wurde sie ja sehr warm und über 3 Sone laut (52% Lüfterspeed). In anderen Tests wurde sie aber komischerweise nicht so laut und wesentlich kühler?!?! Man liest bei Kundenbewertungen auch durchweg gutes "leise, schnell und kühl"
> 
> Wäre toll wenn sich hier mal einige Besitzer melden würden  und evtl auch mal den Lüfterspeed/Lüfterdrehzahl mit angeben



Es ist ja nicht so das PCGH für ihre Tests,  Bewertungen selektierte Hardware bekommt.
Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich, daß die Karte von Asus dort kein so gutes Exemplar war bzw. umgekehrt, ist nartürlich mit jeder Karte möglich. Zumal kommt es auch darauf an welche Tests genommen werden. Auch die Qualität steigt mit der Produktion zur besseren ausgereifteren Hardware. Es gibt zu viele Faktoren die eine schlechte oder gute Karte ausmachen. Ich behaupte sogar, dass es mit dem Netzteil schon anfängt.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Aufruf an alle Asus Besitzer. Bis vor kurzem waren ja noch erhöhte Temperaturen in Zimmern normal und wenn man dann liest "kühl und leise" wundert es mich doch schon sehr.



Ich frage mich mittlerweile auch wie die ASUS den Testsieg bei PCGH erringen konnte  
Habe die vor kurzem live erlebt und muss sagen, das Teil ist Kernschrott. Und das mit dem nicht von Kühlkörper gekühltem RAM ist auch etwas was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit der Spannungsversorgung der Inno3D x3.... gehen halt 30% mehr Karten kaputt aber dafür sparen wir ein haufen geld beim Kühler.


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich frage mich mittlerweile auch wie die ASUS den Testsieg bei PCGH erringen konnte
> Habe die vor kurzem live erlebt und muss sagen, das Teil ist Kernschrott. Und das mit dem nicht von Kühlkörper gekühltem RAM ist auch etwas was ich einfach nicht verstehen kann. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit der Spannungsversorgung der Inno3D x3.... gehen halt 30% mehr Karten kaputt aber dafür sparen wir ein haufen geld beim Kühler.



Das Speicher nicht mitgekühlt wird hat eine klare Logik, der Kühler muss dies nicht auch noch mitkühlen und hat so genug Reserven für die GPU., bzw. Phasen.
Das heisst der Speicher bleibt heiss aber die GPU steigt nicht so schnell aus durch ein Themperaturlimit.
Dadurch kann die Asus schon einen fetten Platz erringen, kleiner gemeiner Trick aber ich finde es persönlich gut da man kleine Speicherkühler drauf setzen kann,
( Vermutlich ist genug Platz das weiß ich nicht), ohne einen direkten Themp- Nachteil auf die gesammte Karte zu kriegen. Im Prinzip nichts anderes wie bei Grafikkarten vor einigen Jahren auch.
Gruss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das Speicher nicht mitgekühlt wird hat eine klare Logik, der Kühler muss dies nicht auch noch mitkühlen und hat so genug Reserven.
> Das heisst der Speicher bleibt heiss aber die GPU steigt nicht so schnell aus durch ein Themperaturlimit.



Genau das ist doch das was ich gesagt habe. Man kann beim Kühler weiter sparen obwohl der schon für die GPU alleine imho unterdimensioniert ist. 
Aber ernsthaft, würde meine Zotac so performen wie die ASUS hätte ich eine 4. 980Ti.


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch das was ich gesagt habe. Man kann beim Kühler weiter sparen obwohl der schon für die GPU alleine imho unterdimensioniert ist.
> Aber ernsthaft, würde meine Zotac so performen wie die ASUS hätte ich eine 4. 980Ti.



Ist ja bei der TitanX auf der Rückseite des PCB ähnlich, da nutzt auch keine Backplate auf Dauer. Ja der Dumme ist der jenige der die Speicherkühler kaufen und montieren muss, der Kunde. Aber wie du bemerkst, Asus hat Erfolg damit, top Platzierung.
So ist das Leben. 
Gruss


----------



## Xeesc (2. Oktober 2015)

Wie hoch sollte das % Power target während des spielens sein? Inno3d x3

Danke


----------



## chischko (2. Oktober 2015)

So hoch, dass es dich mit deinen Einstellungen im Spielebetrieb nicht limitert ^^... 110-115%


----------



## Khalua (2. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Schonmal an die EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified gedacht?
> 
> Bzgl. der Gehäuselüfter: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-pwm-120mm-bl030-a877395.html
> für deine Radis: https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu



Habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel Positives über die Classi gehört deswegen eig die Normale SC mit Referenz PCB oder eben die KPE wobei ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren lasse


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel Positives über die Classi gehört deswegen eig die Normale SC mit Referenz PCB oder eben die KPE wobei ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren lasse



... die habe ich drin und bin begeistert. Mit dem Morpheus lasse ich den Lüfter mit der BIOS Steuerung laufen, weil unter 50°C. 
Oc mit +150 MHz ohne VCore Veränderung. Unproffessionelles oc siehe unter 3DM Ergebnisse. Boost ist nicht 1190 sondern geht immer auf 1304MHz.


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht wirklich viel Positives über die Classi gehört deswegen eig die Normale SC mit Referenz PCB oder eben die KPE wobei ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren lasse



Die  Classified ist nur etwas für Enthusiasten die aus einer 980 Ti  alles herausholen können in dem das Bios exakt an die Karte/GPU angepasst wird. 
Das sind dann auch meistens Typen die immer  mit Wasserkühlung arbeiten damit sie dann mit max.  MHz spielen oder mit  noch mehr MHz benchen können. 

Die Werks- MHz waren bei  1392 MHz. Ohne Spannungs-Erhöhung 1481 MHz. 1.212 Volt absolut stabil unter FarCry4 bei 3840x2160 und original Ultra ohne Schatten u Nebel.
Immer unter 50° ♡ 1506 MHz mit 1.225 Volt 
Sweetspot 1455 MHz mit 1.162 Volt.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Khalua (2. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Die  Classified ist nur etwas für Enthusiasten die aus einer 980 Ti  alles herausholen können in dem das Bios exakt an die Karte/GPU angepasst wird.
> Das sind dann auch meistens Typen die immer  mit Wasserkühlung arbeiten damit sie dann mit max.  MHz spielen oder mit  noch mehr MHz benchen können.
> 
> Die Werks- MHz waren bei  1392 MHz. Ohne Spannungs-Erhöhung 1481 MHz absolut stabil unter FarCry4 bei 3840x2160 und original Ultra ohne Schatten u Nebel.
> ...



Und die andren Karten die ich am Überlegen war ? Ich mein die Asus hatt sich ja erledigt ^^ eine Wasserkühlung wird Frühestens im Januar realisiert


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Und die andren Karten die ich am Überlegen war ? Ich mein die Asus hatt sich ja erledigt ^^ eine Wasserkühlung wird Frühestens im Januar realisiert



Es gibt 2 Typen  von Karten, die einen sind die Karten mit den Referenz-PCBs für diese gibt es Fullcover Wasserkühler die anderen Karten haben ein PCB das von jeweiligen Herstellern positiv verändert, erweitert wurden in dem man mehr Wandlerphasen hinzugefügt hat ( Last mehr verteilt, kühlere Phasen ), um mehr Watt der Karte  zufügen zu können. Mehr Bildqualität=mehr Watt in Verbindung mit der Auflösung. 
Allerdings gibt es noch die Möglichkeit  Grafikkarten mit Kompaktwaküs zu kühlen deren Nachteil ist halt das Phasen und Speicher nicht mitgekühlt werden, nur die GPU. Dazu gibt es eine Halterung die mit einem Lüfter montiert wird um die Phasen mit zu kühlen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hab erstmal das Bios der MSI ein wenig gemoddet.
Eigentlich habe ich nur das Powertarget neu eingestellt.
Boost ohne OV 1455 und mit vollem OV 1493MHz.
Mal gucken wie stabil das ist.

Edit:
Und den maximalen Boost hochgesetzt.


----------



## wolflux (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab erstmal das Bios der MSI ein wenig gemoddet.
> Eigentlich habe ich nur das Powertarget neu eingestellt.
> Boost ohne OV 1455 und mit vollem OV 1493MHz.
> Mal gucken wie stabil das ist.
> ...




Am besten mit 3840x2160  und höchste Qualität im Spiel Firestrike für Highend zeigt auch alle Schwächen auf. So war es bei mir  zuerst bevor ich in FarCry4 damit bin.
Gruss


----------



## Xeesc (3. Oktober 2015)

Farcry 4 1080p Max. Einstellungen 45 fps teilweise 40. 
Normale Werte? 


Danke


----------



## JayR91 (3. Oktober 2015)

Bald fertig, meine MSI 6G


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Bald fertig, meine MSI 6G


Wie sehen deine Temperaturen aus?


----------



## JayR91 (3. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie sehen deine Temperaturen aus?


also mit 420 und 360 Radi hängt die Graka so bei max 50°C mit cpu noch dran


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2015)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Bald fertig, meine MSI 6G



Sauber, sieht Goil aus, wo hast du das Material für das Kabelsleeven bekommen? 
MfG.wolflux

@Xeesc
Kommt auf die CPU, Speicher usw. an.
Gruss


----------



## Xeesc (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Sauber, sieht Goil aus, wo hast du das Material für das Kabelsleeven bekommen?
> MfG.wolflux
> 
> @Xeesc
> ...



Erstmal danke für die Antwort. 

I7-4790k
16 GB RAM 

Hab in den nvidia Foren gelesen dass auf Max. Einstellungen die Leistung sehr schwanken soll.

Edit - Artitel zum Thema Schatten gefunden. Schatten von "weiche Schatten" auf "Ultra" gesetzt.
Bis jetzt +20 FPS


----------



## zweilinke (3. Oktober 2015)

hab nen kleines review über die x4 gedrehrt falls sich noch jemand dafür interessiert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw6f_rAM7ks


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
> 
> I7-4790k
> 16 GB RAM
> ...



Hm, ganz ehrlich das kommt mir wenig vor, ich bin vieleicht auch kein guter Vergleich da meine EVGA mit 1506 MHz läuft und einen 5820k habe der mit 4.0 GHz ,Ram 2667 MHz  taktet ,aber ich habe unter FarCry4 immer um ca 100 Fps. bei Ultra Qualität und 1080 Auflösung. 
Gruss


----------



## Xeesc (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hm, ganz ehrlich das kommt mir wenig vor, ich bin vieleicht auch kein guter Vergleich da meine EVGA mit 1506 MHz läuft und einen 5820k habe der mit 4.0 GHz ,Ram 2667 MHz  taktet ,aber ich habe unter FarCry4 immer um ca 100 Fps. bei Ultra Qualität und 1080 Auflösung.
> Gruss



Ich rede von Max. Einstellungen  

HARDOCP - Far Cry 4 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Video Card GPU Review

Auf Standard Ultra erreiche ich ~90 FPS.


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Ich rede von Max. Einstellungen
> 
> HARDOCP - Far Cry 4 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Video Card GPU Review
> 
> Auf Standard Ultra erreiche ich ~90 FPS.



Ach sooo, du hast geschrieben  1080p, meine höchste Auflösung   bisher 3840x2160 u Ultra um die 40 Fps, schwankt auch um 45 Fps. bei 60 Hz. Schwer auszumachen. 
Allerdings ist FarCry4 hart im Nehmen.
Es wirkt dennoch immer flüssig zumindest mit dem aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Sauber, sieht Goil aus, wo hast du das Material für das Kabelsleeven bekommen?
> MfG.wolflux
> 
> @Xeesc
> ...


Das ist dieser Cablemod den man bei Caseking kaufen kann


----------



## Xeesc (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ach sooo, du hast geschrieben  1080p, meine höchste Auflösung   bisher 3840x2160 u Ultra um die 40 Fps, schwankt auch um 45 Fps. bei 60 Hz. Schwer auszumachen.
> Allerdings ist FarCry4 hart im Nehmen.
> Es wirkt dennoch immer flüssig zumindest mit dem aktuellen Treiber.



Auch unter 1080p erreicht man bei Max. Einstellungen(der ganze Nvidia Kram und Co.) keine 100 FPS.
Bei den ganzen Usern schwanken die FPS zwischen 45-60 bei teilweise exakt gleichen Systemen.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Oktober 2015)

Durchgehend 100 FPS sind nicht mal mit einem Titan X SLI drinnen, auch unter 1080p nicht.
Manchmal schwankt es kurz auf 90 runter, dann wieder auf 150 rauf. Die Dunia Engine hat da manchmal Probleme mit dem Streaming, da werden nie konstante FPS Raten möglich sein aber mini Lags fallen bei der Engine nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## r0xa (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hm, ganz ehrlich das kommt mir wenig vor, ich bin vieleicht auch kein guter Vergleich da meine EVGA mit 1506 MHz läuft und einen 5820k habe der mit 4.0 GHz ,Ram 2667 MHz  taktet ,aber ich habe unter FarCry4 immer um ca 100 Fps. bei Ultra Qualität und 1080 Auflösung.
> Gruss



100 FPS? mit SMAA oder welches AA benutzt du?


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> 100 FPS? mit SMAA oder welches AA benutzt du?



Ja, SMAA u SBCC, warum ist das zu viel? Es sind doch nur 1950x1080.
Gruss


----------



## r0xa (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ja, SMAA u SBCC, warum ist das zu viel? Es sind doch nur 1950x1080.
> Gruss



NöNö, ich hatte gerade nur 8xMSAA im Kopf^^ mit SMAA habe ich auch so 90-150 je nach Situation


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> NöNö, ich hatte gerade nur 8xMSAA im Kopf^^ mit SMAA habe ich auch so 90-150 je nach Situation



Jetzt habt ihr mich zuerst so verunsichert das ich es nochmal geprüft habe, es ist exakt 91-15x FPS. Je nach Scene, allerdings bei 1506 u Speichertakt 3605 MHz.  Ganz Unrecht habt ihr nicht es schwankt schon stark aber im Schnitt sind es meistens über 10X-12XFPS. Denkt man nicht aber FullHd ist jetzt auch nicht so extrem, die Auflösung. Hätte nie gedacht das eine 980 Ti  mit Ultra unter FarCry4 so sauber u ohne Flimmern arbeitet.
Super Karte!

@
Ralle@ 
Würde mich mal interessieren ob es möglich ist immer nur konstant 100 FPS mit FPS Limiter zu halten.
5820K bei 4.5 GHz  könnte schon reichen. 
Wenn ich im November den Kupfer  Airplex -Gigant 3360 bekomme werde ich es antesten.


----------



## r0xa (3. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mich zuerst so verunsichert das ich es nochmal geprüft habe, es ist exakt 91-15x FPS. Je nach Scene, allerdings bei 1506 u Speichertakt 3605 MHz.  Ganz Unrecht habt ihr nicht es schwankt schon stark aber im Schnitt sind es meistens über 10X-12XFPS. Denkt man nicht aber FullHd ist jetzt auch nicht so extrem, die Auflösung. Hätte nie gedacht das eine 980 Ti  mit Ultra unter FarCry4 so sauber u ohne Flimmern arbeitet.
> Super Karte!
> 
> @
> ...



Mein 5820K schlummert bei 4,4GHZ unter Luft in Far Cry


----------



## wolflux (3. Oktober 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Mein 5820K schlummert bei 4,4GHZ unter Luft in Far Cry



Hm, dann limitiert die 980 Ti bereits  und es bringt dann nicht mehr als bei dir. Echt  Extrem, hätte ich noch nicht gedacht. Dann könnten nur noch zusätzlich 1550 MHz bei der Ti helfen. 
Verdammt, das packt meine nicht. max 1531 MHz u ob sie dann überhaupt läuft unter FarCry4 weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht morgen mal antesten ☺
Gruss


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Drops auf 90 FPS wirst mit einer Limitierung auch haben.
Gerade beim fahren hat die Engine wie gesagt ein Streaming Problem, ansonsten sind 100 FPS kein Problem.


----------



## JayR91 (4. Oktober 2015)

Das war jetzt mal nen Firestrike, mehr will sie absolut nicht mehr


----------



## wolflux (4. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kurze Drops auf 90 FPS wirst mit einer Limitierung auch haben.
> Gerade beim fahren hat die Engine wie gesagt ein Streaming Problem, ansonsten sind 100 FPS kein Problem.



Alles klar, verstehe jetzt.

@JayR91
So wird es mir auch gehen. 
Seufz, aber nah dran.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2015)

Heute habe ich meine GTX980 ti von Palit zurück bekommen. Es hat gerade einmal 7 Tage gedauert bis ich meine Karte wieder in den Händen halten konnte.* TOP RMA PALIT!!! * 
Eingesendet wurde das gute Stück, da ein Lüfter defekt war und die Karte ein deutlich höhrbares Spulenfiepen von sich gegeben hatt. Meine Befürchtung, dass ich die Karte einfach wieder zurück bekomme ohne das iwas daran geändert wurde haben sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe eine komplett neue GTX980ti Jetstream erhalten.* Eckdaten: ASIC von 82%, kein klackern der Lüfter und KEIN SPULENFIEPEN!!! *

Ich kann daher  Palit nur empfehlen da der Service in diesem Unternehmen groß geschrieben wird


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2015)

Hast du irgendeinen Beleg ob die Karte wirklich bei Palit war?
Könnte auch der kulante Großhändler ausgetauscht haben.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2015)

Habe eine Email bekommen das die Karte zu Palit geschickt wurde und im Werkstatauftrag steht das auch so drin, das Palit die Karte getauscht hat.


----------



## SwissBullet (6. Oktober 2015)

Schön das es so schnell gelaufen ist.
Bei mir war die Gainward  GTX 780 Phantom abgeraucht und musste 5 Wochen warten.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (10. Oktober 2015)

Welche 980ti würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen, wenn ich folgendes vorhabe:

- OC (ich weiss von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich )
- wird Ende 2015 / Anfang 2016 unter Wasser gesetzt (bis dahin, möglichst kühl und leise)

Mein Favorit bislang: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Karte unter Wasser soll dann auf jeden Fall eine EVGA.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (10. Oktober 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte unter Wasser soll dann auf jeden Fall eine EVGA.



Darf ich fragen warum gerade die EVGA (Garantie)?


----------



## -blubb (10. Oktober 2015)

Garantie bleibt beim Kühlerwechsel erhalten, bei einer RMA muss man nur den Originalkühler zurückmontieren


----------



## Mysterion (10. Oktober 2015)

Ein kleiner Eingriff an der Lüftersteuerung der Palit und die Temps sinken um 10°C und selbst dann muss man die Karte hören wollen (klappt bei mir aber auch nicht bei 50% Drehzahl, was 1100 U/Min. entspricht). Ab Werk ist die Lüftersteuerung etwas konservativ und steuert erst ab 65°C sanft aber stetig entgegen, dafür werden die 71°C allerdings nie überschritten.

Meine Karte (ASIC 72,7 %), läuft mit 110% PT und ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1430/4000 MHz völlig stabil, jedenfalls will sich beim FireStrike Extreme der Treiber einfach nicht zurücksetzen. 

Seit einigen Wochen spiele ich Risen 3 Enhanced Edition, da gibt's auch keine Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Eingriff an der Lüftersteuerung der Palit und die Temps sinken um 10°C und selbst dann muss man die Karte hören wollen (klappt bei mir aber auch nicht bei 50% Drehzahl, was 1100 U/Min. entspricht).


Was, das du die Karte hören kannst?
Ich hab die bei 40% schon deutlich vernommen.
Lautstärke ist sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Mysterion (10. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was, das du die Karte hören kannst?
> Ich hab die bei 40% schon deutlich vernommen.
> Lautstärke ist sehr subjektiv.



Grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Mein Gehäuse ist allerdings komplett gedämmt, da dringt schon deutlich weniger Lärm nach außen.

Ab 55 % höre ich ganz langsam ein dunkles Rauschen aus dem Gehäuse heraus, das ist dann aber immer noch sehr angenehm.

Das hängt auch stark von der Gesamtgeräuschkulisse der Komponenten ab, die Noctua NF Gehäuselüfter sind alle gedrosselt.

Ich bin mit der Karte sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es "nur" eine Palit ist. Außerdem, was sollen denn Besitzer von anderen Herstellern sagen?


----------



## JayR91 (10. Oktober 2015)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum gerade die EVGA (Garantie)?


Weil du se dann auch beim OC'n plätten darfst und die Garantie trotzdem greift


----------



## SimRacer925 (10. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ne, deren Garantie ist keine Vollkasko. Manchmal tauschen sie zwar, aber das ist reine Kulanz.
> Also immer mit Bedacht.



naja bei EVGA ist Garantie quasi Vollkasko. Du kannst und sollst offiziell sogar ein Bios modden und flashen um die Karte an ihr absolutes maximum zu bringen..


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Mein Gehäuse ist allerdings komplett gedämmt, da dringt schon deutlich weniger Lärm nach außen.
> 
> Ab 55 % höre ich ganz langsam ein dunkles Rauschen aus dem Gehäuse heraus, das ist dann aber immer noch sehr angenehm.
> 
> ...



Wie warm wird denn deine Palit? Habe auch ein gedämmtes Gehäuse (alle Lüfter auf 7Volt BQ Shadow Wings) und lasse die Palit ebenfalls bei 55% laufen.


----------



## vinyard (11. Oktober 2015)

hat einer von euch diese hier und kann mal drüber was berichten?
6144MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Sharijan (11. Oktober 2015)

Brauch mal kurz euren Rat:
Ich habe aktuell von MSI die 980ti 6G Gaming drin, könnte aber nun für 620 Euro die EVGA 980ti Hybrid bekommen. Was denkt ihr, die MSI verkaufen und dafür die Hybrid nehmen?


----------



## Sammy_Fable (11. Oktober 2015)

Bist du denn mit der MSI unglücklich?


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2015)

Nein, da arbeitet die MSI deutlich leiser.
Die Hybrid-Kühlungen haben nicht umsonst so einen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Mysterion (11. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, da arbeitet die MSI deutlich leiser.
> Die Hybrid-Kühlungen haben nicht umsonst so einen schlechten Ruf.



Jap, schon alleine dieses nervige Fiepen der Pumpe ist eine Zumutung. Ob das jetzt aber auch nur von Modell zu Modell auftritt oder von der subjektiven Wahrnehmen abhängt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Der Lüfter am Radiator war nie der Rede wert, wobei der auch nicht schneller als 1300 U/Min. laufen kann (100% Drehzahl).

Ansonsten ist das Kühlkonzept von der Idee her gar nicht schlecht, schließlich wird zumindest ein Teil der Hitzentwicklung direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2015)

Wir hatten kurz die Hybrid, da im HTPC eigentlich besser aber das Surren der Pumpe war eine Zumutung.
Ich würde die MSI behalten, sicher gibt es auch Modelle bei denen die Pumpe nicht surrt oder nur leise surrt aber ewig probieren wollte ich nicht und meine MSI läuft super, erst recht mit dem Accelero.


----------



## Mysterion (11. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Wie warm wird denn deine Palit? Habe auch ein gedämmtes Gehäuse (alle Lüfter auf 7Volt BQ Shadow Wings) und lasse die Palit ebenfalls bei 55% laufen.



Um die 60°C, +-5°C je nach Auslastung.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Um die 60°C, +-5°C je nach Auslastung.



Danke  Das sind ja Top Werte bei 110% Power Target und 1430/4000Mhz
Meine habe ich eigentlich immer unter UHD bei 70 Grad (ebenfalls 55% Lüfterspeed) aber nur bei 90% Power Target ( 1350-1430mhz/3800mhz).


----------



## Sharijan (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr meine bei 74° unter Volllast bei 1480 MHZ


----------



## defPlaya (11. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Um die 60°C, +-5°C je nach Auslastung.



Hmmmm... also das erscheint mir doch etwas zu wenig. Wie hoch hast du den die Lüfter eingestellt? Bei mit pendelt die Karte sich bei ca. 70-72c ein bei 55% Lüfterleistung.


----------



## wolflux (11. Oktober 2015)

Am besten ist es vielleicht wenn wir alle 3DMark,  " Hochleistung PC " laufen lassen.
Wenn man da ohne Bildfehler durch kommt, kann man sich schon relativ sicher sein, nah an der Stabilität zu sein.
Mit Angaben: 
original  Lüfter,  Nachrüstung  (Serie)? und Wasser bzw Kompaktwakü. 
Sonst hat ja niemand jemals einen realistischen Vergleich von MHz, Stabilität usw. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass es auch CPU lastig ist.Hm
Vielleicht hat einer einen anderen Vorschlag? 
Gruss 
wolflux

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99M Killer

Wasserkühlung, Classified  1506/3605 MHz
CPU 5820K 4.0 GHz /RAM 2666MHz


----------



## SimRacer925 (11. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Am besten ist es vielleicht wenn wir alle 3DMark,  " Hochleistung PC " laufen lassen.
> Wenn man da ohne Bildfehler durch kommt, kann man sich schon relativ sicher sein, nah an der Stabilität zu sein.
> Mit Angaben:
> original  Lüfter,  Nachrüstung  (Serie)? und Wasser bzw Kompaktwakü.
> ...



Was ist denn am normalen Firestrike so fordernd...? Da bekomm ich meine Classy auf 1530 geprügelt ohne Fehler, kackt aber in Spielen wie Witcher/Anno/Project Cars nach wenigen Sekunden ab bei allem über 1462... Also kommt immer drauf an was man als Ziel hat beim OC, entweder Bench stable oder 24/7 Game stable. Ich ziele eher auf letzterem weil solch ein Bench stable OC Ergebnis in der Praxis bei fordernden Spielen versagt...


----------



## wolflux (11. Oktober 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am normalen Firestrike so fordernd...? Da bekomm ich meine Classy auf 1530 geprügelt ohne Fehler, kackt aber in Spielen wie Witcher/Anno/Project Cars nach wenigen Sekunden ab bei allem über 1462... Also kommt immer drauf an was man als Ziel hat beim OC, entweder Bench stable oder 24/7 Game stable. Ich ziele eher auf letzterem weil solch ein Bench stable OC Ergebnis in der Praxis bei fordernden Spielen versagt...



Ist bei mir nicht so, 
1533 MHz laufen nicht unter Firestrike sondern erst ab 1506 MHz bei 1.225 Volt und hat im Prinzip das gleiche Verhalten wie unter FarCry4. Da bleiben 1519 und 1533 MHz immer hängen.
Mehr geht bei mir  nicht stabil.


----------



## defPlaya (11. Oktober 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht so,
> 1533 MHz laufen nicht unter Firestrike sondern erst ab 1506 MHz bei 1.225 Volt und hat im Prinzip das gleiche Verhalten wie unter FarCry4. Da bleiben 1519 und 1533 MHz immer hängen.
> Mehr geht bei mir  nicht stabil.



Du hast deine unter Wasser richtig? Würde zu gerne wissen wie laut die Classfield mit den zwei 100mm Lüftern ist!


----------



## wolflux (11. Oktober 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Du hast deine unter Wasser richtig? Würde zu gerne wissen wie laut die Classfield mit den zwei 100mm Lüftern ist!



Ja, eine  Classified unter Wasser , ich will es mal so nennen bei 60-65% Drehzahl schafft sie 1445 MHz und ist für jemanden der eine Wakü gewohnt ist, einfach nur laut. Guter Kühler u gute Lüfter aber nicht ausreichend angenehm.(Unter4K)!
Ich habe sie im Bios 1 unter 1455 MHz bei 1.162 Volt laufen und dann fängt der Sweetspot an. Da reichen zu den nächsten 13 MHz nicht mehr 1x 0.006 Volt sondern 0.012 Volt bis ca 1481 MHz jeweils immer zusätzlich 0.012 Volt und dann wird es höher 3x 0.006 MHz pro 13 MHz.  bis 1506 MHz dann 4x 0.006 Volt bei 1519 MHz  usw..... .


----------



## Blackout27 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand diese MSI ? Der Kühler ist ja komplett aus Kupfer 

6144MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Golden Edition Aktiv


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2015)

Da sind nur nur die Lamellen zusätzlich aus Kupfer.
Heatpipes und Bodenplatte ist bei der normalen Variante auch aus vernickeltem Kupfer.
Der Temperaturgewinn sollte sich in der Messtoleranz halten, mehr als 1-2°C würd ich nicht erwarten.
So was hat es in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon gegeben und das Ergebnis war ernüchternd.


----------



## b1te (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu meiner frisch erworbenen Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream bzw. zu deren Lieferumfang, da ich befürchte eine Karte bekommen zu haben, die ein Rückläufer von einem anderen User sein könnte.
Laut diverses Unboxing-Videos liegt der Karte ein HDMI zu DVI-Adapter bei, bei meiner Karte fand ich jedoch "nur" einen DVI zu VGA-Adapter vor, was mich ehrlich gesagt etwas stutzig macht. Außerdem war der Kühler nicht mit Schutzfolien beklebt, wie ich es aus der Vergangenheit von anderen Herstellern her kenne (Ist meine erste Palit.).
Nennt mich penibel, aber wenn ich 700 € auf den Tisch lege möchte ich auch wirkliche Neuware und keinen Rückläufer aus den 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht...
Können mir andere Super Jetstream-Käufer hier eventuell kurz Rückmeldung geben? Vll könnt ihr mir auch sagen mit welchen Temperaturen bzw. Boost-Taktraten ich im gut belüfteten Gehäuse (3 140er einblasend, 1 140er und 2 120er ausblasend je @5V bzw. 7V) rechnen sollte, um ggf. frühzeitig erkennen zu können, warum die Karte zurückgesendet worden sein könnte?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mysterion (12. Oktober 2015)

b1te schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu meiner frisch erworbenen Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream bzw. zu deren Lieferumfang, da ich befürchte eine Karte bekommen zu haben, die ein Rückläufer von einem anderen User sein könnte.
> Laut diverses Unboxing-Videos liegt der Karte ein HDMI zu DVI-Adapter bei, bei meiner Karte fand ich jedoch "nur" einen DVI zu VGA-Adapter vor, was mich ehrlich gesagt etwas stutzig macht. Außerdem war der Kühler nicht mit Schutzfolien beklebt, wie ich es aus der Vergangenheit von anderen Herstellern her kenne (Ist meine erste Palit.).
> Nennt mich penibel, aber wenn ich 700 € auf den Tisch lege möchte ich auch wirkliche Neuware und keinen Rückläufer aus den 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht...
> Können mir andere Super Jetstream-Käufer hier eventuell kurz Rückmeldung geben? Vll könnt ihr mir auch sagen mit welchen Temperaturen bzw. Boost-Taktraten ich im gut belüfteten Gehäuse (3 140er einblasend, 1 140er und 2 120er ausblasend je @5V bzw. 7V) rechnen sollte, um ggf. frühzeitig erkennen zu können, warum die Karte zurückgesendet worden sein könnte?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!



Bei meiner Karte liegt ein DVI->HDMI Adapter bei. Kein Plan was ich damit soll, weil die Karte auch einen direkten HDMI-Ausgang hat.

Schutzfolie war nicht drauf, ebenso wenig lag die Karte in einer Antistatiktüte. Das ist normal, ich hatte mittlerweile 5 Karten hier, die alle im Bekanntenkreis verbaut wurden.

Schmink' Dir ab die 700 Euro komplett auf den Warenwert zu beziehen, über die Preise zahlst Du auch brav Zinsen an die Reichen und die Energiekosten, die jeweils mittlerweile 40/30 % ausmachen. So läuft das im Kapitalismus. Ich kann Deinen Standpunkt ein Stück weit verstehen, dennoch sollte man die Rahmenbedingungen kennen, um Ansprüche solide zu überprüfen.

Die Temperatur liegt max. bei 70°C, so ist die Lüftersteuerung konzipiert. Du kannst aber selbst eingreifen, der Lüfter bleibt auch bei höheren Drehzahlen sehr leise.

Der max. Boost hängt von der ASIC ab, die Karte kann aber, aufgrund des sehr potenten Kühlers, sehr gut übertaktet werden.

Meine Karte läuft auf 1430 MHz Boost und 4000 MHz Speichertakt, mit erhöhtem Power Target, d.h. die Karte darf nicht max. 250 sondern 275 Watt verbrauchen und ohne Spannungsanhebung.

Ich hatte vorher die AMP! Extreme und die Inno3D Hybrid. Man kann bei jedem Hersteller eine Gurke erwischen, also freu' Dich, dass Du mit der Palit so eine solide P/L-Karte bekommen kannst.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Oktober 2015)

Habe bei meiner zweiten Palit auch ein dvi auf vga Adapter im Karton gefunden. Glaube nicht das du ein Rückläufer bekommen hast.


----------



## MuhOo (13. Oktober 2015)

War bei mir definitiv eine neue Karte, da war kein Adapter dabei. Der Zusatzkram wie bei anderen Karten fehlte auch, es war auch keine Folie auf dem Lüfter also alles normal. Der günstige Preis der Karte muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Ich bin nur froh das meine siebte ( oder war es die achte?) Karte jetzt funktioniert seit etwa 1,5 Monaten.


----------



## Mysterion (13. Oktober 2015)

MuhOo schrieb:


> War bei mir definitiv eine neue Karte, da war kein Adapter dabei. Der Zusatzkram wie bei anderen Karten fehlte auch, es war auch keine Folie auf dem Lüfter also alles normal. Der günstige Preis der Karte muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Ich bin nur froh das meine siebte ( oder war es die achte?) Karte jetzt funktioniert seit etwa 1,5 Monaten.



Was gab's denn mit den anderen Karten für Probleme?


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei 7 Austauschkarten? Na ganz sicher hatten nicht alle nen Defekt. Zufällig läuft die aktuelle mit 1500 Mhz. 
Ja, ist ne unterstellung. EIne mit nem extrem hohen Wahrscheinlichkeitswert....


----------



## b1te (13. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann bin ich fürs erste beruhigt. Werde dann nachher die Karte mal einbauen und hier posten, welche Werte meine Karte stock erreicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Oktober 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Bei 7 Austauschkarten? Na ganz sicher hatten nicht alle nen Defekt. Zufällig läuft die aktuelle mit 1500 Mhz.
> Ja, ist ne unterstellung. EIne mit nem extrem hohen Wahrscheinlichkeitswert....



Vorsicht mir solchen Unterstellungen... immer erstmal im zweifel für den Angeklagten ! Die 980Ti sind nämlich teilweise schon qualitative Totalschäden (aber an die 7970 PCS+ kommen die einfach nicht ran )
sollte die Grafikkarte aber nach Takt ausgesucht worden sein möge sich derjenige bitte in Grund und Boden schämen.


----------



## stoney242 (14. Oktober 2015)

So, ich bin dann ab Ende dieser Woche auch im "GTX 980 Ti Club". 
Da ich mir ja den Asus PG279Q gegönnt habe und in Zukunft flüssig in WQHD zocken will, musste ja auch ein passendes Upgrade zu meiner GTX 780 her.
Bei den Preisen war das schon eine längere Überlegung, zumal der Monitor ja auch recht teuer ist. In der Vergangenheit habe ich nie mehr als 500 € für eine
Grafikkarte ausgegeben, aber es juckte mich jetzt extrem. Nach längerem Hin und Her habe ich mich jetzt für die Gainward GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample entschieden.
Hat die jemand von Euch? Ich wollte ursprünglich die Palit Super Jetstream haben, hatte jedoch vermehrt über Spulenfiepen und Rücksendungen gelesen. Die Gainward ist ja
genauso getaktet und ich hatte bisher nur positives darüber gelesen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Spulenfiepen kannst du bei jeder Karte haben und hängt auch vom Netzteil ab.


----------



## stoney242 (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen kannst du bei jeder Karte haben und hängt auch vom Netzteil ab.



Ja, ich weiß. Gefühlsmäßig hatte es mich jetzt aber zur Gainward hingezogen, dazu noch 20 € gegenüber der Palit gespart.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Leiser ist die Palit und das gleiche PCB haben sie ja auch.
Nur nen anderer Kühler, ansonsten sogar der gleiche Verein.


----------



## stoney242 (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Leiser ist die Palit und das gleiche PCB haben sie ja auch.
> Nur nen anderer Kühler, ansonsten sogar der gleiche Verein.



Ich lasse mich überraschen. Die Karte + Monitor müssten morgen bei mir ankommen.


----------



## Meroveus (14. Oktober 2015)

Mit deiner Entscheidung hast du nichts falsches gemacht. Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix GS im Test

Gute Karte !


----------



## stoney242 (14. Oktober 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Mit deiner Entscheidung hast du nichts falsches gemacht. Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix GS im Test
> 
> Gute Karte !



Danke dir! Den Test habe ich natürlich auch vorher gelesen.


----------



## Meroveus (14. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Den Test habe ich natürlich auch vorher gelesen.



Na dann ordentliches Jubel Freu, wenn du das gute Stück in den Händen hälst


----------



## JayR91 (14. Oktober 2015)

Wakü Block drauf Volt auf 1.255V und dann gehen bestimmt alle auf 1500Mhz


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Nur dass das bei Maxwell etwas anders läuft mit den Volt.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass das bei Maxwell etwas anders läuft mit den Volt.


ach meine ging ohne Block nur bis 1450 spielen und ~1518 benchen, dann hab ich mal max volt drauf gegeben und kam bis 1550 benchen und ~1518 spielen, umso mehr Volt man drauf gibt umso höher boostet sie auch, sonst gäbe es kein Boost Table die sich an der Volt Table orintiert... es sind zwar keine riesen Sprünge wie damals aber es geht schon ein wenig


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Meiner ist das so ziemlich egal.
Da gehen 1493 mit 1,187V aber bei 1516 reichen nicht mal 1,243V.
Probiere gerade sowieso aus, auf wieviel V ich bei ca 1450MHz runter kann.
Hatte jetzt bei ersten Versuchen knapp 1,14V.
Nur komm ich mit den Volt Einstellungen im Maxwell BIOS Tweaker noch nicht so klar.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja die sind verwirrend, ich gib einfach 1.255V drauf und lass sie auf 1506 boosten. Da die Temps eh unter 60°C bleiben ist glaub ich auch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Für die Haltbarkeit sind die Temps nicht ganz so wichtig, die Voltzahl aber schon.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für die Haltbarkeit sind die Temps nicht ganz so wichtig, die Voltzahl aber schon.


Soll ja nur nen Jahr durchhalten, danach ist sie doch eh unbrauchbar, wenn man liest wie riesig der Sprung von Maxwell zu Pascal werden soll.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Abwarten.
Erzählt wird immer viel.


----------



## -blubb (14. Oktober 2015)

Wurde schon häufig genug angekündigt, egal ob Grafikkarten oder CPUs... selten was draus geworden außer Marketing


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Zumal wenn von einem riesigen Sprung die Rede ist, erwarte ich mindestens doppelte Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch oder gleiche Leistung bei halbem Verbrauch.


----------



## Mysterion (14. Oktober 2015)

-blubb schrieb:


> Wurde schon häufig genug angekündigt, egal ob Grafikkarten oder CPUs... selten was draus geworden außer Marketing



Joa, ich bin da auch ganz entspannt.

Ist ja nicht so, als würden die Chips mit doppelter Bandbreite und Rechenleistung 1:1 skalieren.

Vor allem kann man so die aktuelle Hardware nie genießen. Diese Hektik werde ich nie verstehen aber wir müssen ja feste Konsumieren, sonst ist unsere Wirtschaft kaputt und der Politiker im Kommunionsanzug futtert aus Frust noch mehr. 

Vielleicht inhaliert er irgendwann die Merkel in seiner Gier und erweist uns die Höflichkeit an ihr zu ersticken.


----------



## Rennrakete (14. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich bin aktuell etwas frustriert. Seit einigen Tagen habe ich die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming in meinem Rechner drin. Bei den meisten Games, wie GTA 5, Far Cry 4 und Crysis 3 liegt die GPU-Last häufig unter 90 %, was für ein CPU-Limit sprechen würde. Die Auflösungen der Games beträgt jeweils Full-HD. Selbst mit DSR habe ich herumprobiert und da sieht es genauso aus. Die CPU-Last liegt bei etwa 90 %. Jetzt die Frage, woran es liegt?

Mein System:

i7 3770K @ 4,1 GHz
16 GB DDR3-1600
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming (GeForce 358.50)
bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt

Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit zum Einsatz und jeweils die aktuellsten Treiber. Liegt es an Windows 10 selbst? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mein i7 für die Grafikkarte zu langsam ist.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Stell doch einfach mal mit DSR auf 2840x2160 im Spiel.
Da sollte deine Karte auch auf 100% gehen.


----------



## Rennrakete (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann gehen allerdings die FPS in einen unflüssigen Bereich.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ist ja auch nur um zu gucken, ob du ins GPU Limit läufst.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Oktober 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Soll ja nur nen Jahr durchhalten, danach ist sie doch eh unbrauchbar, wenn man liest wie riesig der Sprung von Maxwell zu Pascal werden soll.



Sie sind immer noch genau so schnell wie jetzt xD Unbrauchbar, geil, schickst du mir den Abfall dann bitte nächstes Jahr zu JayR91?


----------



## orca113 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich besitze die GTX980Ti Classified. Sie ist in jeder Hinsicht die beste Grafikkarte die ich je hatte. Schnell, relativ kühl und entgegen der landläufigen Meinung nicht laut. Ich höre da eher Gehäuselüfter

Edit: dies war die Antwort auf einen Beitrag weiter vorne. Mist mit dem Handy online zu sein manchmal


----------



## Meroveus (15. Oktober 2015)

Rennrakete schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin aktuell etwas frustriert. Seit einigen Tagen habe ich die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming in meinem Rechner drin. Bei den meisten Games, wie GTA 5, Far Cry 4 und Crysis 3 liegt die GPU-Last häufig unter 90 %, was für ein CPU-Limit sprechen würde. Die Auflösungen der Games beträgt jeweils Full-HD. Selbst mit DSR habe ich herumprobiert und da sieht es genauso aus. Die CPU-Last liegt bei etwa 90 %. Jetzt die Frage, woran es liegt?
> 
> ...



Spielst du mit VSYNC auf einem 60 HZ Monitor, reicht Full HD nicht, um die GPU voll auszulasten. Dann ist es weder CPU, noch GPU Limit, sondern ein ganz normaler Synchronistaionsvorgang der GPU, die dann nur mit der Last läuft, die nötig ist um die 60 FPS zu halten.


----------



## Rennrakete (15. Oktober 2015)

Ne, Vsync war jeweils deaktiviert. Genau deswegen habe ich mich darüber gewundert. Ich denke, ich habe das Problem gefunden. Avast verursachte zu der Zeit eine CPU-Auslastung von ca. 20 %. Demnach habe ich Avast testweise für einige Zeit deaktiviert und dann nochmal probiert und siehe da, die CPU-Auslastung lag bei GTA 5 zwischen 50 bis 60 %. Auch die GPU-Last war dauerhaft bei über 90 %.


----------



## Mysterion (15. Oktober 2015)

Rennrakete schrieb:


> Ne, Vsync war jeweils deaktiviert. Genau deswegen habe ich mich darüber gewundert. Ich denke, ich habe das Problem gefunden. Avast verursachte zu der Zeit eine CPU-Auslastung von ca. 20 %. Demnach habe ich Avast testweise für einige Zeit deaktiviert und dann nochmal probiert und siehe da, die CPU-Auslastung lag bei GTA 5 zwischen 50 bis 60 %. Auch die GPU-Last war dauerhaft bei über 90 %.



Das ist jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt eine Neuigkeit, dass Virenscanner beim Spielen deaktiviert oder Ausnahmen definiert werden sollten.

Bei Warez ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2015)

Zumal Avast nen Spielemodus hat


----------



## Mysterion (15. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zumal Avast nen Spielemodus hat



LÖÖÖLZ!!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Norton führt bei mir nur Arbeiten durch, wenn das System nicht ausgelastet ist.
Brauchte da auch nix einstellen.


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Oktober 2015)

Meist sind die Viren-Scanner und Security-Programme ähnliche Schadstoffe wie ihr eigentliches Ziel  Und dann noch diese aggressiven On-Acces-Scans


----------



## LMarini (15. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eig. einen Unterschied zwischen der EVGA FTW und der Classy. Außer das die eine 8+2 und die andere 14+3 Phasen hat?


----------



## defPlaya (16. Oktober 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Gibt es eig. einen Unterschied zwischen der EVGA FTW und der Classy. Außer das die eine 8+2 und die andere 14+3 Phasen hat?



Die FTW hat 2x90mm Lüfter und die Classy 2x100mm!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Classy hat auch nen anderes PCB, Dual BIOS und nen Anschluss für den EVBot.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Oktober 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Soll ja nur nen Jahr durchhalten, danach ist sie doch eh unbrauchbar, wenn man liest wie riesig der Sprung von Maxwell zu Pascal werden soll.



Den einzigen Leistungssprung den es geben wird, wird bei der Double Precision Leistung sein. Der Leistungssprung bei der Spieleleistung, wird sich in grenzen halten, sonst würden sie ihre eigene Melk Politik, über den Haufen werfen.

Pascal-Architektur im Detail - alles zu Mixed Precision, NVLink und 3D Memory

Warum ist das für "Pascal" interessant? Mit "Pascal" wird die Mixed Precision eingeführt. Dabei handelt es sich genau um die Funktion, die den Shadereinheiten im Tegra X1 bereits heute ermöglicht wird. Die Überführung von Technologie der GeForce-GPUs in die Tegra-SoCs erfolgt nun also erstmals auch in der anderen Richtung - also von der Tegra-Hardware in eine kommende GPU-Architektur. Innerhalb von Tegra X1 spielen die zusammenfassbaren FP16-Operationen vor allem im Bereich der Bild- und Video-Analyse eine wichtige Rolle. Auch der Android Display Composer verwendet verstärkt FP16-Operationen, insofern macht ein Fokus auf diese Berechnungen für Tegra X1 Sinn. Warum aber implementiert NVIDIA eine solche Technik in "Pascal"? Bisher sehen die Pläne NVIDIAs für FP16 besonders eine Erhöhung der Compute-Performance vor. NVIDIA selbst spricht von einem Faktor vier gegenüber "Maxwell". Ob auch Spieler davon profitieren können, bliebt abzuwarten.


----------



## LMarini (16. Oktober 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Die FTW hat 2x90mm Lüfter und die Classy 2x100mm!


Danke
Aber des habe ich auch gerade noch herrausgefunden. 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Classy hat auch nen anderes PCB, Dual BIOS und nen Anschluss für den EVBot.


Danke
Stimmt das Dual Bios habe ich vergessen.
Ich wollte mir jetzt doch endlich ned 980Ti kaufen. Die Classy ist ja gerade nicht so gut verfügbar. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht: Warum nicht die FTW. Dann habe ich auch ein "Custom" PCB und zwei 8-Pol anschlüsse.
 Aber ich denke für 20 Mücken unterschied, ist es ziemlich egal welche man kauft. Geht halt nur um die "inneren Werte".  Was meint ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Das PCB der FTW ist eigentlich fast das Gleiche wie das Referenz PCB, nur halt ein paar Phasen mehr.
Die Classy hat da komplett andere Bauteile.


----------



## LMarini (16. Oktober 2015)

Ok gut.
Ich werde noch bis ende des Monats warten und dann kaufen.
Sollte ich mir sie gleich vorbestellen. z.B Caseking 749?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du sicher gehen willst ja.


----------



## stoney242 (17. Oktober 2015)

Meine Gainward geht übrigens wieder zurück. Ich habe extrem nerviges Spulenfiepen bei hohen FPS. Dachte zuerst, dass es die Lüfter wären, habe diese dann mal angehalten und siehe da: Spulenfiepen.
Am Netzteil liegt es nicht denke ich mal, denn das hatte bei meiner Asus GTX 780 auch keine Probleme gemacht. Ich habe ein bequiet Dark Power Pro 10. Ich werde jetzt mal die Palit ausprobieren.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir kam es vom P10 550W. 
Mit dem E10 500W wurde das wesentlich besser.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam es vom P10 550W.
> Mit dem E10 500W wurde das wesentlich besser.



Bei mir ebenfalls.


----------



## -blubb (17. Oktober 2015)

Mh... vor kurzem ne 980ti FTW für 686€ bei einem Händler geschossen... bin mal gespannt


----------



## stoney242 (17. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam es vom P10 550W.
> Mit dem E10 500W wurde das wesentlich besser.





Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenfalls.



Kann das dann von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich sein?
Wie gesagt, die Kombi mit dem Dark Power Pro 10 650W und meiner Asus GTX 780, hat keinerlei Fiepen verursacht. Das jetzige Fiepen kommt auch eindeutig von der Gainward.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das Fiepen kam bei mir auch von der Karte, aber es ist wesentlich weniger durch das andere Netzteil geworden.
Zudem stellt eine 980ti auch ganze andere Ansprüche an ein Netzteil.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Oktober 2015)

Das kann von vielen Faktoren abhängig sein.
Pauschal kann man da gar nichts sagen, bei mir fiept nichts und ich habe zwei P10 Netzteile im Einsatz. Freund von mir meinte bei ihm fiept die Fury non X bis wir festgestellt haben dass das fiepen vom Mainboard kommt aber auch nur in Verbindung mit der Fury Karte.
Mit der "alten" 290X, ist alles ruhig (und ja das fiepen kommt eindeutig von den Spannungswandlern vom Mainboard.


----------



## stoney242 (17. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Fiepen kam bei mir auch von der Karte, aber es ist wesentlich weniger durch das andere Netzteil geworden.
> Zudem stellt eine 980ti auch ganze andere Ansprüche an ein Netzteil.



Ok, Danke. Ich schau jetzt mal, wenn die Palit da ist, ob die genauso fiept. Falls ja, weiß ich ja dann, dass es doch vom Netzteil kommt.  Ich hoffe aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mir einfach ein neues Netzteil bestellt, einfach um es auszuprobieren.


----------



## CroJoe (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*

Was spricht eigentlich gegen die GTX 980 Ti ReferenzModelle


----------



## chischko (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 980Ti, gibt Top auswahl.. verunsichert*



CroJoe schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich gegen die GTX 980 Ti ReferenzModelle



"dagegen" spricht erstmal nichts. Sie bieten sich halt an, wenn Du beabsichtigst sie mit Wasser zu kühlen, da hierfür die Kühökörper sehr schnell und breit verfügbar sind. 
Ansonsten bieten sich die Custom-Modelle eher an, da sie unter Luft meist leiser und kühler sind und zudem die PCBs auch oft modifiziert werden und bessere SpaWas haben und eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung für OC mit sich bringen.


----------



## Khalua (18. Oktober 2015)

So mal Update zu meiner Suche mit der Graka  

Ich habe nun die 980Ti von Zotac ( die Extreme ) Asic von 66,8% ... Jedoch wirklich nur so minimales Spulenfiepen  ( Icestorm 3Dmark ) ca 7CM mit dem Ohr von dem Pcie slot entfernt und selbst da höre ich den Frontlüfter mehr^^ und out of the box nen Boost von 1417mhz ( OC ohne Spannungserhöhung bei 1485/1840 ) mit Stock Kühler 74° auf 100% also ich denke ich kann damit zufrieden sein ^^

Jetzt breuchte ich nur noch den passenden Monitor könnt ich mir evtl hier helfen ? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/410692-monitor-suche.html                hier wäre es mir am liebsten ^^ is ja nen andres Thema.


----------



## stoney242 (18. Oktober 2015)

Welches Netzteil würdet ihr denn empfehlen, falls es mit der Palit doch noch fiept? Das E10? Reichen dann 500 W bei meinem System (siehe Profil)? SLI ist nicht geplant.


----------



## Khalua (18. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich sollten die 500watt reichen. Empfehlen tue ich gerne die von EVGA/Super Flower bei EVGA die SuperNova G Serie oder eben P bei Superflower die Leadex Reihe sind sehr gute Netzteile ( beides die gleichen also EVGA = Superflower )


----------



## NuVirus (18. Oktober 2015)

Also ich betreib die Palit von dir mit nem E10 500W und habe kein hörbares Spulenfiepen - dafür lässt sich die Karte ned so gut OCen


----------



## Predator2k (18. Oktober 2015)

Habe meine EVGA GTX 980ti FTW auch für 686 geschossen, warte nur noch das sie lieferbar ist.


----------



## stoney242 (18. Oktober 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also ich betreib die Palit von dir mit nem E10 500W und habe kein hörbares Spulenfiepen - dafür lässt sich die Karte ned so gut OCen



Ich schau mal wie sich die Palit mit dem P10 verhält, wenn die auch dann fiept, hol ich mir das E10 und teste damit. Das OCen wäre mir nicht so wichtig, im normalen Bereich reicht es mir und ich muss nicht das letzte rauskitzeln.


----------



## Predator2k (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich warte jetzt seit 2 wochen auf meine EVGA 980Ti FTW, sie wird immer wieder verschoben bei MIX. Ich glaube, ich bestelle mir jetzt die MSI Gaming6, und baue diese mit dem Morpheus um.
Die MSI hat doch auch auf der Forderseite RAM/VRM Heatsinks installiert? So das ich nur den kühler tauschen brauch oder?


----------



## Acemonty (20. Oktober 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also ich betreib die Palit von dir mit nem E10 500W und habe kein hörbares Spulenfiepen - dafür lässt sich die Karte ned so gut OCen



Und wie weit genau lässt sie sich OCen ?


----------



## Predator2k (20. Oktober 2015)

Bin im Netz fündig geworden http://i.imgur.com/2FjZzWl.jpg sollte also gehen


----------



## Mysterion (20. Oktober 2015)

Klappt das eigentlich auch bei einer Palit SJ, dass praktisch nur die GPU freiliegt und man da einfach etwas anderes montiert?

(Den Garantieverlust scheint hier ja niemanden so recht zu interessieren)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2015)

Nein, bei der Palit übernimmt der große Kühlkörper die Kühlung aller Bauteile:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Super_JetStream/4.html

Somit sind die wichtigen Komponenten ebenfalls aktiv statt passiv gekühlt.


----------



## Predator2k (20. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Klappt das eigentlich auch bei einer Palit SJ, dass praktisch nur die GPU freiliegt und man da einfach etwas anderes montiert?
> 
> (Den Garantieverlust scheint hier ja niemanden so recht zu interessieren)



Bei EVGA,MSI,ASUS,ZOTAC bleibt die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel bestehen, laut deren aussage.
Sofern, man sie nicht beim umbau beschädigt.


----------



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

So, die Palit ist da und fiept leider genauso. 
Dann bestell ich mir mal ein neues Netzteil. Ich teste es dann auch mal mit dem E10.
Ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Netzteil nicht mehr fiept. 

EDIT: Die Kabel sind ja identisch, oder? Muss also nur das Netzteil austauschen und alles wieder reinstöpseln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2015)

Also bei meinen 970ern (vor der TI) hatte ich auch Spulenfiepen mit einem Be Quiet Pure Power, danach mit dem Corsair kein Fiepen mehr.


----------



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also bei meinen 970ern (vor der TI) hatte ich auch Spulenfiepen mit einem Be Quiet Pure Power, danach mit dem Corsair kein Fiepen mehr.



Hmm, sollte ich dann vielleicht doch lieber ein Corsair bestellen? 

EDIT: Wäre dann das RM 550, oder?

EDIT2: Ich probier es erstmal mit dem E10 und wenn es damit immer noch fiept, bestell ich mir das Corsair.

EDIT3: Ist das normal, dass bei ca. 60 °C, bei der Palit die beiden Lüfter immer kurz andrehen und dann wieder stehen bleiben?
Das hört sich an, als würde die Karte atmen.


----------



## Xeesc (20. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

ich hätte eine Frage.

Habe eine Inno3D GTX 980 TI x3. Bis jetzt super zufrieden.
Was mich doch etwas stutzig macht.
Während ich Assassins Creed Black Flag spiele (1353Mhz) erreiche ich nie mehr als 60% Powertarget.
Lüftergeschwindigkeit 30 %
Temperatur 56 C
Sind das normale Werte ?

Danke schön.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2015)

Wie ist denn die Auslastung?

Welche CPU hast du?

Ich hatte mal ein Treiber Problem mit der 980Ti und hatte nur ca. die Hälfte der Leistung da irgendwie nur 60% Power Target^^



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also bei meinen 970ern (vor der TI) hatte ich auch Spulenfiepen mit einem Be Quiet Pure Power, danach mit dem Corsair kein Fiepen mehr.



Das Pure Power ist auch veraltet und nicht wirklich für ne aktuelle Grafikkarte geeignet.


----------



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Pure Power ist auch veraltet und nicht wirklich für ne aktuelle Grafikkarte geeignet.



Hi NuVi,
die Kabel kann ich doch drin lassen, oder? Die dürften ja keinen Unterschied zum P10 haben.


----------



## Xeesc (20. Oktober 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Auslastung?
> 
> Welche CPU hast du?
> 
> ...



Erst mal danke für die Antwort.

i7-4790

Bin mir echt nicht sicher ob alles läuft wie es laufen sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Hi NuVi,
> die Kabel kann ich doch drin lassen, oder? Die dürften ja keinen Unterschied zum P10 haben.


Die Kabel würde ich mit tauschen, sind doch nur 5-10 Minuten Arbeit.


----------



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Kabel würde ich mit tauschen, sind doch nur 5-10 Minuten Arbeit.



Ay Ay Sir!


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2015)

Beim Netzteil immer die Kabel tauschen, kann ja sein das intern irgendwas geändert wurde was man auf dem ersten Blick nicht sieht.

@Xeesc Ok mit der CPU sollte die Karte gut ausgelastet werden hast du das Problem auch in andere Games oder nur bei AC?
Ich hatte das Problem in allen Games - hatte das hier paar Wochen gepostet im Thread.
Treiber neu installiert usw. irgendwann gings wieder, hatte da dann mal testweise meine alte 670 eingebaut und hatte mit der auch weniger Leistung als normal also hat das nix mit defekter Karte oder so zu tun gehabt,
Im Notfall PC neu installieren dann hast es auf jedenfall sauber installiert.


----------



## stoney242 (21. Oktober 2015)

OK, bei der Palit scheint das mit dem an und aus der Lüfter leider normal zu sein:

Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream: Preis-Leistungs-Offerte

Mal schauen, ob ich mich damit noch anfreunden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

War bei mir der Grund warum ich sie zurück geschickt habe.
Andere Karten machen das besser, manche aber auch schlechter.


----------



## stoney242 (21. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War bei mir der Grund warum ich sie zurück geschickt habe.
> Andere Karten machen das besser, manche aber auch schlechter.



Ja, ich bin auch am überlegen, die Gainward hat es nicht gemacht. Dann morgen erstmal Netzteil tauschen und danach dann "mal wieder" die Grafikkarte.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ansonsten musst du halt ne eigene Lüfterkurve im Afterburner anlegen oder die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS ändern.


----------



## Meroveus (21. Oktober 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Ja sind es, da diese Karte für 1080p, sich nicht mehr anstrengen muss.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Oktober 2015)

Gigabyte hat am 14.10.2015 eine 980ti Windforce 3X an den Start gebracht.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Windforce 3X, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Ich hab jetzt seit mitte Juli das Thema 980ti ruhen lassen, weil ich u.a. für eine GB 780ti WF3 nichts mehr bekomme. Der 3820ger läuft warscheinlich bis zu Broadwell-E, weil es keinen Sinn macht auf einen 5930K umzurüsten, außer beim Rendern, und da ich neben dem Camcorder (Sony HDR-CX900?) keine anderen Sorgen habe, greife ich das Thema 980ti wieder an.

Mal sehn was sich so bei Zotac verbessert und sich bei Gigabyte getan hat.


----------



## Meroveus (21. Oktober 2015)

Post löschen


----------



## Meroveus (21. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Gigabyte hat am 14.10.2015 eine 980ti Windforce 3X an den Start gebracht.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Windforce 3X, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr nach einer G1 Gaming aus, nur mit weniger Takt und ohne diesen silbernen Blenden am Kühler.


----------



## stoney242 (21. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seit mitte Juli das Thema 980ti ruhen lassen, weil ich u.a. für eine GB 780ti WF3 nichts mehr bekomme.



Wieso bekommst du nichts mehr für deine GTX 780 Ti? Ich habe gestern noch eine GTX 780 ohne Ti bei ebay für 260 € verkauft.


----------



## stoney242 (21. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten musst du halt ne eigene Lüfterkurve im Afterburner anlegen oder die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS ändern.



Hatte ich versucht, aber da war ich auch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit. Heute kommt das E10, die Palit schicke ich morgen zurück und die Gainward habe ich jetzt nochmal bestellt.
Was für ein Hin- und Her, aber ich hoffe, dann läuft alles so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst du nichts mehr für deine GTX 780 Ti? Ich habe gestern noch eine GTX 780 ohne Ti bei ebay für 260 € verkauft.



Okay, ich hab damals geschaut und gesehen das die 780ti für 150€ über den Tresen wandern. Da dachte ich mir das wird das selbe wie bei der GB HD7970 WF3 die ich nach 19 Monaten für 130€ verkaufte. Mal sehn... Aber einen Zotac Klotz hau ich mir da nicht rein, die ist bietet für die Kühlleistung zu viel Gewicht.

Zumal ich die Backplate so und so demontieren würde. Das stört nur den Luftzug.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab damals geschaut und gesehen das die 780ti für 150€ über den Tresen wandern. Da dachte ich mir das wird das selbe wie bei der GB HD7970 WF3 die ich nach 19 Monaten für 130€ verkaufte. Mal sehn... Aber einen Zotac Klotz hau ich mir da nicht rein, die ist bietet für die Kühlleistung zu viel Gewicht.
> 
> Zumal ich die Backplate so und so demontieren würde. Das stört nur den Luftzug.



Versuch es mit der EVGA 980 Ti Classified... Die ist nen Hammer sogar unter Luftkühlung! ... Außerdem gibt's nen Fullcover Waterblock wenn Du sie doch mal unter Wasser setzen willst und die Garantie geht bei Umbau auch nicht flöten.


----------



## Xeesc (21. Oktober 2015)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil immer die Kabel tauschen, kann ja sein das intern irgendwas geändert wurde was man auf dem ersten Blick nicht sieht.
> 
> @Xeesc Ok mit der CPU sollte die Karte gut ausgelastet werden hast du das Problem auch in andere Games oder nur bei AC?
> Ich hatte das Problem in allen Games - hatte das hier paar Wochen gepostet im Thread.
> ...



Super Danke.

Treiber-neuinstallation hat +900 Punkte im Graphic Score gebracht.


----------



## stoney242 (21. Oktober 2015)

So, ich habe das E10 eingebaut und siehe da, es ist jetzt fast perfekt. Ich habe nur noch ein ganz leises "Säuseln" bei 144 FPS, weiter darunter nehme ich gar nichts mehr wahr. Danke nochmal für den E10 Tipp!


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Oktober 2015)

Jemand müsste die Gigabyte GTX 980ti Windforce 3X testen. Die ist in den Abmessungen kleiner als die Gaming G1.

Gamging G1: Abmessungen: 295x129x43mm

Windforce 3X: Abmessungen: 280x114x43mm


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> So, ich habe das E10 eingebaut und siehe da, es ist jetzt fast perfekt. Ich habe nur noch ein ganz leises "Säuseln" bei 144 FPS, weiter darunter nehme ich gar nichts mehr wahr. Danke nochmal für den E10 Tipp!


Das E10 scheint echt der Leisetreter schlecht hin zu sein.


----------



## Eirulan (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute ebenfalls im 980ti Club 
Ich bin gerade dabei, meine MSI Gaming 6g mittels Afterburner, GPU-Z, Furmark und 3dmark "einzumessen"...
Nun ist mir folgendes passiert, was ich bei der Vorgängerkarte (970er) nicht hatte: im Afterburner kann ich die Memory Clock nicht hochsetzen, d.h. schon, aber sobald ich auf "apply" klicke, springt sie wieder runter auf 0... ich bin sicher, der Fehler sitzt vor dem Bildschirm, was könnte ich falsch machen..?
Ansonsten bin ich von der Karte ziemlich beeindruckt - mit Power Target 109% und Core Clock +140 (=1494 im Boost lt. Afterburner) komme ich auf ca. 14800 Punkte im Firestrike bei max. 72 Grad. Ist das gut..?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Graphicscore schwer zu sagen.
Hast du den neuesten AB?
Bei mir klappt das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Eirulan (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den Afterburner 4.1.1. drauf.
Was ist Graphicscore?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Steht im Ergebnis unter dem Gesamtscore. 
Da entscheidet alleine die GPU.


----------



## Eirulan (21. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Richtig.


----------



## Eirulan (21. Oktober 2015)

Und?
Ist das im Rahmen dessen, was man erwarten kann oder eher mau?

... und falls jmd. Rat weiss bzgl. der Memory Core Frage, wäre ich sehr verbunden


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Sieht normal aus.


----------



## mr2insane (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte dringend einen Rat von euch, ich habe bis 700€ budget für eine 980ti und kann mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden, kann mir wer sagen was so die leistungsbesten sind ? Und hat jemand mit der KFA Hof erfahrung gemacht ? 



Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich fand die Lüftersteuerung grausam, ein ständiges hoch-und runterdrehen der Lüfter.
Im idle nicht ganz so hörbar, aber unter Last sehr deutlich.
Aussage vom Support:
Alles korrekt so.

Was ist dir denn wichtig?


----------



## mr2insane (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich baue mir zum ersten mal komplett einen neuen PC zusammen ohne ständig irgend was vom alten mitzunehmen oder gar nen komplett PC zu kaufen.
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich unbedingt das sie auch vom aussehen nicht ganz blöde ausschaut, ich weiß das es ziemlich dumm ist danach zu gehen...
Sie soll aber auch von der Leistungsstärke oben mit dabei sein, mehr FPS in einem Game ist mir wichtiger als aussehen...

Wie schaut es mit der G1 von Gigabyte aus ? Vom Datenblatt ausgesehen, ist die Taktfrequenz zsm mit der KFA HOF unter 700€ am besten.


----------



## r0xa (21. Oktober 2015)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bräuchte dringend einen Rat von euch, ich habe bis 700€ budget für eine 980ti und kann mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden, kann mir wer sagen was so die leistungsbesten sind ? Und hat jemand mit der KFA Hof erfahrung gemacht ?
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht Übertakten willst, dann gibts die ZOTAC AMP Extreme schon für 730 €, ansonsten ist die G1 ziemlich gut zum Übertakten. Ich persönlich habe die Inno3D Black Hybrid und bin mit der ziemlich glücklich.

PS: Also ich hatte eine G1 mit einem 77% Asic und sie lief auf 1540/8200 Mhz aber hatte leider Spulenfiepen und musste sie zurückschicken :/


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Wie siehts es denn mit der Lautstärke aus.

Der angegebene Takt ist auch nur der Mindesttakt, der Boosttakt iegt meist wesentlich höher.
Der Hauptunterschied liegt eher beim PCB und der Kühlung.


----------



## mr2insane (22. Oktober 2015)

Wie findet man den Asic heraus und was ist ein pcb ? Ich hab noch nie übertacktet, meine Angst ist immer das etwas kaputt geht und meines Wissens die Garantie flöten geht .

Ich denke das Lautstärke bei sehr guter Leistung, kein Problem für mich darstellt .


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

Dann nimm die G1 Gaming zum OC oder die AMP Extreme.

PCB=Printed Circuit Board=Platine.

Wenn du dir Gedanken um die Garantie machst, solltest du auf jeden Fall eine EVGA nehmen.


----------



## stoepsel (22. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann nimm die G1 Gaming zum OC oder die AMP Extreme.
> 
> PCB=Printed Circuit Board=Platine.
> 
> Wenn du dir Gedanken um die Garantie machst, solltest du auf jeden Fall eine EVGA nehmen.



Genau - wenn , dann aber die EVGA SC ...
Ich persönlich würde eher die Palit Super Jetstream nehmen...
Und mal ehrlich , meinst Du wirklich, dass das manuelle OC deiner 980 ti Dir irgendwie grosse FPS-Sprünge geben wird!?
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich vor deinem Zusammenbau, vom PC , mal etwas mehr informieren - wenn Du noch nichtmal weisst, was ein PCB ist, zweifel ich etwas an deinen Fähigkeiten... Sorry, nicht böse sein !


----------



## wolflux (22. Oktober 2015)

Als wir hier angefangen haben am Forum teil zu nehmen hast du mit Sicherheit auch nicht alles gewusst. Dafür ist das Forum da.  
5 Beiträge hat er und dann so einen Satz von dir. Ne ne
MfG.wolflux


----------



## mr2insane (22. Oktober 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Genau - wenn , dann aber die EVGA SC ...
> Ich persönlich würde eher die Palit Super Jetstream nehmen...
> Und mal ehrlich , meinst Du wirklich, dass das manuelle OC deiner 980 ti Dir irgendwie grosse FPS-Sprünge geben wird!?
> *An deiner Stelle würde ich mich vor deinem Zusammenbau, vom PC , mal etwas mehr informieren - wenn Du noch nichtmal weisst, was ein PCB ist, zweifel ich etwas an deinen Fähigkeiten... Sorry, nicht böse sein !*



Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich gerade hier aktive, ich habe nicht behauptet ich hätte schon die komplette plan Phase durch.


----------



## stoepsel (22. Oktober 2015)

Uppalla, da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, verzeiht mir meine ungestüme Art ...


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Oktober 2015)

Wozu braucht man dann eine so schwere Zotac AMP! Extreme, wenn man eh nicht übertaktet, da tut es eine Gigabyte G1 genau so?


----------



## defPlaya (22. Oktober 2015)

Ach wenn man mehr als 6 Beiträge hat sollte man seine Formulierung freundlicher und wertschätzender formulieren. Es sind hier ja nicht nur die über Profis unterwegs sondern auch Menschen, die gerade anfangen. Ich kenne mich nur mit den Basics aus und habe über 700 Beiträge. Aber ich bin hier im Forum unterwegs um die Hilfe von denen zu bekommen die in der Materie versierter sind als ich. Wo ich etwas zu 100% weiß da helfe ich gerne, wenn nicht lese ich im Hintergrund still mit. 

Bzgl. der Grafikkarte kann ich auch die Palit Super Jetstream empfehlen. Sie ist sehr leiser und taktet bei mir mit 110% Power Target und + 70 MHz auf ca. 1450 GPU Takt. Habe die Lüfter nur bis 55% laufen und habe eine max. Temp von ca. 70c. Von Aussehen finde ich die Palit ok. Nicht besonderes. Da sieht die G1 richtig gut aus. Am besten gefällt mir das Referenz Design.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man dann eine so schwere Zotac AMP! Extreme, wenn man eh nicht übertaktet, da tut es eine Gigabyte G1 genau so?



Ich glaube, weil die Zotac dann leiser ist.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bräuchte dringend einen Rat von euch, ich habe bis 700€ budget für eine 980ti und kann mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden, kann mir wer sagen was so die leistungsbesten sind ? Und hat jemand mit der KFA Hof erfahrung gemacht ?
> 
> ...



Ich werfe dann auch mal die Gainward GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample in die Runde. Hat die gleiche Taktung wie die Palit SJ, belegt aber nur 2 Slots und hat dieses "Lüfter an und aus" nicht.


----------



## defPlaya (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich werfe dann auch mal die Gainward GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample in die Runde. Hat die gleiche Taktung wie die Palit SJ, belegt aber nur 2 Slots und hat dieses "Lüfter an und aus" nicht.



Also dieses Lüfter An-Aus ist bei mir nur dann, wenn ich meinen Monitor in Desktop auf 144 Hz laufen lasse. Bei 120 Hz wird meine Karte ca. 50 c warm und die Lüfter bleiben aus. 
Aber meine Lüfter laufen immer auf min. 25%. Dann ist die Karte ca. 35c warm und man hört nichts nicht mal ein rauschen o.ä..


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Also dieses Lüfter An-Aus ist bei mir nur dann, wenn ich meinen Monitor in Desktop auf 144 Hz laufen lasse. Bei 120 Hz wird meine Karte ca. 50 c warm und die Lüfter bleiben aus.
> Aber meine Lüfter laufen immer auf min. 25%. Dann ist die Karte ca. 35c warm und man hört nichts nicht mal ein rauschen o.ä..



Ja eben. Mein Monitor läuft immer auf 144 Hz und ich habe keine Lust, den dann immer umzustellen. Wenn der TE keine 144 Hz hat, kann er also auch zur Palit greifen und/oder ggf. die Lüfterkurve anders einstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

Warum andauernd umstellen?
120Hz und fertig.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum andauernd umstellen?
> 120Hz und fertig.



Nee, wenn ich schon 144 Hz habe, lasse ich es auch eingestellt. 
Außerdem hat sich die Sache ja bei mir, durch den Rückwechsel auf die Gainward, erledigt. 
Du sagtest ja selbst, dass es auch bei dir der Grund war, weshalb du die Palit nicht behalten hast, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

Das war aber auch bei 120Hz so.
Das Problem war halt, dass die Lüfter gleich auf 40% gegangen sind.
Das machen halt andere Karten besser, da hört nichts vom Übergang.
Du weisst aber schon, das mit 144Hz im Idle dein Verbrauch auch wesentlich höher ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab jetzt endlich mal das gefunden was ich schon lange suchte, nämlich eine Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP! Extreme mit demontiertem Kühler wo man mal das nackte PCB sieht.

Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition Graphic Card Review Â» Page 4 of 22 Â» Hardware BBQ

Und was sehe ich, die VRM werden passiv, nur mit dem Luftstrom gekühlt. Jetzt rechnet man noch 25W Verlustleistung der VRM zum Gesamtverbrauch hinzu und schon kann man eine im 2 Slot gefertigte Gigabyte G1, bzw. Windforce 3X nehmen, wo die Spannungswandler noch aktiv mitgekühlt werden.

Was ist eigentlich sinnvoller / besser, eine passive Kühlerkonstruktion oberhalb der Spawas oder doch eine mit WLP Pad verbundene Verbindung zum Hauptkühler? 

Im Lian Li A70Fb hätte ich viel Platz für eine Zotac, so wie ich das sah, trägt die Backplate doch sehr zur Stabilisierung bei, bei der Gigabyte könnte ich diese entfernen und hätte eine bessere Kühlung.

Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch so manches. 

Bild: lianlia70fb-finish13.efu4r.jpg - abload.de 
[url]http://abload.de/image.php?img=lianlia70fb-finish13.p8uat.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hättest auch einfach im Coolingconfigurator gucken können, da steht die schon lange drin.

Edit zum Thema 144Hz auf dem Desktop:
Es ist der doppelte Stromverbrauch, 60 zu 120W.
Sehe da den Sinn nicht drin, wegen 24Hz unnötig viel Strom zu verbraten.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Website kannte ich noch nicht, danke. 

Ich dachte ja auch immer Zotac würde 3 + 2 Jahre Garantie geben, aber anscheined geben die auch nur 2 Jahre ohne Registrierung. Bei Gigabyte kann man auch über den Hersteller direkt umtauschen lassen. Mir geht´s u.a. darum, dass die Gigabyte die gleiche Leistung auf weniger Platz bietet. Zotac ist halt ein Premiumhersteller.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Edit zum Thema 144Hz auf dem Desktop:
> Es ist der doppelte Stromverbrauch, 60 zu 120W.
> Sehe da den Sinn nicht drin, wegen 24Hz unnötig viel Strom zu verbraten.



Auf die paar Watt mehr kommt es auch nicht an, zumindest ist es mir egal. 
Ich werde mal schauen, wie sich das ganze auf 165 Hz verhält, aber nur zum Testen.


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Auf die paar Watt mehr kommt es auch nicht an, zumindest ist es mir egal.
> Ich werde mal schauen, wie sich das ganze auf 165 Hz verhält, aber nur zum Testen.



Da bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt drauf! Überlege mir den 279Q zu holen ...


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2015)

Ihr könnt mal den NVIDIA Inspector testen und dort Multi Monitor Power Saver aktivieren. 

So hab ich mit meiner 980Ti selbst bei 3 Monitoren ca. 65W Verbrauch und die Karte taktet nicht großartig hoch

Bin selbst am überlegen mir den Asus 279Q zu gönnen


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2015)

Virus: Hab selbst immer 2 Monitore dran hängen (278Q 1*WQHD @144Hz und einmal FHD@60Hz und auch mal ne Zeit lang nen dritten Monitor @FHD@60Hz dran gehabt)... sie ist bei mir stets bei ca. 50% Power... wenn ich den 278 auf 120 Hz im Windows runter stelle geht sie sofort auf ca. 4% runter... Die Anzahö der Monitore ist also egal, es geht rein um die Hz


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Überlege mir den 279Q zu holen ...





NuVirus schrieb:


> Bin selbst am überlegen mir den Asus 279Q zu gönnen



Wenn ihr Glück mit dem 279Q habt, dann ist es echt ein feines Gerät. 
Ich habe zum Glück keine Pixelfehler, Staubeinschlüsse und nur einen ganz minimalen Glow unten rechts in der Ecke, ist aber kaum wahrnehmbar.


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2015)

Joar ich musste auch 2 von den 278ern zurückgeben bevor ich nen gutes Exemplar bekommen ahbe.,


----------



## Acemonty (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Auf die paar Watt mehr kommt es auch nicht an, zumindest ist es mir egal.
> Ich werde mal schauen, wie sich das ganze auf 165 Hz verhält, aber nur zum Testen.



Also bei 5-10 Watt könnte ich den Satz ja nachvollziehen. Aber hier geht es ja nicht um ein paar Watt. Das wäre mir definitiv viel zuviel.


----------



## Meroveus (22. Oktober 2015)

Eirulan schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen wenig für 1494 Boost.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

Acemonty schrieb:


> Also bei 5-10 Watt könnte ich den Satz ja nachvollziehen. Aber hier geht es ja nicht um ein paar Watt. Das wäre mir definitiv viel zuviel.



Sind doch nur 60 Watt mehr. 
Ach, macht doch Watt ihr Volt.


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ach, macht doch Watt ihr Volt.


OHMein Gott diese Wortspiele!


----------



## Mysterion (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ach, macht doch *Watt* ihr *Volt*.



Der Oberhammer!


----------



## LMarini (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Glück mit dem 279Q habt, dann ist es echt ein feines Gerät.
> Ich habe zum Glück keine Pixelfehler, Staubeinschlüsse und nur einen ganz minimalen Glow unten rechts in der Ecke, ist aber kaum wahrnehmbar.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es Glück ist aber meiner ist auch sehr gut. Nur leider ein wenig Glow an der rechten unteren Seite.
Wenn jetzt dann auch endlich die 980Ti kommt, kann los gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Auf die paar Watt mehr kommt es auch nicht an, zumindest ist es mir egal.


Du bezahlst deinen Strom selber?
Ich spar dadurch ca 40€ im Jahr.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du bezahlst deinen Strom selber?
> Ich spar dadurch ca 40€ im Jahr.



Na klar, wer sollte den Strom sonst bezahlen? 
Das spare ich dann bei anderen Gerätschaften dafür wieder ein.


----------



## Eirulan (22. Oktober 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wenig für 1494 Boost.



Wie geschrieben hatte ich ja das Problem, den RAM gar nicht ändern zu können.
Eine Afterburner-Neuinstallation hat das Problem übrigens behoben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Na klar, wer sollte den Strom sonst bezahlen?
> Das spare ich dann bei anderen Gerätschaften dafür wieder ein.


Du könntest ja auch noch Zuhause, in ner WG etc wohnen.
Ich sehe halt bei mir nicht ein, dass der PC unnötig Strom verbrät, wenn ich zB schon überall auf LED umgestellt habe.


----------



## stoney242 (22. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch noch Zuhause, in ner WG etc wohnen.
> Ich sehe halt bei mir nicht ein, dass der PC unnötig Strom verbrät, wenn ich zB schon überall auf LED umgestellt habe.



Ja stimmt. Aber nein, den Strom teile ich mir mit meiner Frau. 
Ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen. Ich versuche auch möglichst sparsam mit dem Strom umzugehen, nur beim PC ist es mir irgendwie komplett egal.


----------



## Mysterion (23. Oktober 2015)

Beim "Batman - Arkham Origins" spielen, ist gerade plötzlich der Monitor in den Standby gegangen und aus der Richtung der Grafikkarte war ein leises Geräusch zu hören, ähnlich dem eines Spulenzirpens, allerdings kein Dauerton sondern in einem hochfrequenten Intervall.

Ich konnte nur noch die Reset-Taste drücken, worauf hin sich der Rechner einmal ganz ausgeschaltet hat und im Anschluss von alleine wieder anlief.  Bisher keine Probleme.

Irgendwer eine Idee was das gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Könnte ein Fehler im Spiel gewesen sein oder vielleicht auf etwas im Zusammenspiel der Grafikkarte und des Netzteils.


----------



## chischko (23. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Könnte ein Fehler im Spiel gewesen sein oder vielleicht auf etwas im Zusammenspiel der Grafikkarte und des Netzteils.



Würde auch auf ne Softwaresache erstmal tippen, wenn es sich nicht wiederholt und nun alles wieder tadellos läuft... hatte letztens auch nen Phänomen in Batman, bei welchem aus der obene linken Ecke des Bildschirms auf einmal ca. 50 "Strahlen" im 90° Winkel gleichmäßig über den Resdt des Bildschirms geflacker sind für ca. 1-2 Minuten. Hatt schon bammel! Neustart: Probelm weg und nie weider gesehen...


----------



## Mysterion (23. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Würde auch auf ne Softwaresache erstmal tippen, wenn es sich nicht wiederholt und nun alles wieder tadellos läuft... hatte letztens auch nen Phänomen in Batman, bei welchem aus der obene linken Ecke des Bildschirms auf einmal ca. 50 "Strahlen" im 90° Winkel gleichmäßig über den Resdt des Bildschirms geflacker sind für ca. 1-2 Minuten. Hatt schon bammel! Neustart: Probelm weg und nie weider gesehen...



Interessant. So etwas ist mir zuletzt bei Fallout 3 mit einem i7 920 passiert. An einer Stelle ist das Spiel reproduzierbar gecrasht. Es kam ein lautes, kratziger Piepen aus dem PC und dann gab's einen Reset.

Das Problem bei Batman konnte ich bisher nicht reproduzieren, das Spiel lief nach dem Neustart bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Oktober 2015)

Eirulan schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben hatte ich ja das Problem, den RAM gar nicht ändern zu können.
> Eine Afterburner-Neuinstallation hat das Problem übrigens behoben:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab wohl mein neues Spielzeug endeckt:

https://geizhals.at/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-v325-003r-a1316962.html

Das ist ein fertiges Produkt, ohne Abstimmungsfehler oder Qualitätseinbußen. Zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber lieber gebe ich halt 15% mehr aus, und habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## chischko (24. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl mein neues Spielzeug endeckt:
> 
> https://geizhals.at/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-v325-003r-a1316962.html
> 
> Das ist ein fertiges Produkt, ohne Abstimmungsfehler oder Qualitätseinbußen. Zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber lieber gebe ich halt 15% mehr aus, und habe keine Probleme damit.


Die ist bekannt, aber erfreut sich nicht unbedingt großer Beliebtheit^^ ... Darf ich presigünstigere Alternativen mit mehr Power empfehlen?
https://geizhals.at/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-classified-acx-2-0-06g-p4-4998-kr-a1275122.html
https://geizhals.at/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-classified-kingpin-06g-p4-5998-kr-a1300623.html 
https://geizhals.at/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme-zt-90505-10p-a1274988.html


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2015)

Vor allem kann bei der großen Streuung eine einfache Referenzplatine einen höheren Takt erreichen als die Lightning.
Eine Erhöhung der Vcore hat fast keinen Effekt auf den Maximaltakt.
Demnach ist ein aufgebohrtes Platinenlayout zwar recht nett, bringt aber nicht viel wenn man einen Chip mit ASIC ~60% bekommt.
Die Custom-Kühler bringen hauptsächlich eins, einen leiseren Betrieb.
Selbst Spulenpfeifen/Zirpen hat man bei Military/Solid, super spezial premium Drosseln.


----------



## b1te (24. Oktober 2015)

b1te schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann bin ich fürs erste beruhigt. Werde dann nachher die Karte mal einbauen und hier posten, welche Werte meine Karte stock erreicht.



Aus nachher sind leider knapp 11 Tage geworden, da die erste Karte einen Defekt hatte und unter Last sofort abgestürzt war. Da der Lieferumfang identisch zur ersten Karte war gehe ich inzwischen davon aus, dass der Karte im Gegensatz zu diversen Unboxing-Videos im Internet zumindest in Deutschland tatsächlich ein "DVI auf VGA"-Adapter statt eines "DVI auf HDMI"-Adapters beiliegt. 
Die zweite Palit Super Jetstream läuft jetzt seit ca. 15 Minuten fehlerfrei im Heaven-Bench...
Ihr ASIC beträgt 75,3% und sie boostet auf 1367 MHz geht aber gelegentlich wegen des Power Limits auf 1355 MHz runter. Ich denke das sind relativ normale Werte für die Karte? Ist ja schließlich keine AMP Extreme oder Strix, dafür aber leise.  Die erste Karte hatte bei ähnlicher ASIC einen ähnlichen Boost, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. OC werde ich erst testen, wenn die Karte noch ein paar Stresstests bzw. ein paar Tage Gaming schadfrei überstanden hat. 
Leider hat die Karte ein wenig Spulenfiepen ab ca. 100 FPS -aber kein Vergleich zu ersten, deren Spulen bis zum Absturz sehr laut waren. Aktuell teste ich noch mit offenem Gehäuse, ich denke von dem Fiepen wird man nichts mehr hören, sobald das Seitenteil wieder drauf ist. Insgesamt liegen bei der Lautstärke Welten zwischen der Palit und meine Alten Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz-Edition.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Oktober 2015)

Jungs, wieso ist es so schwer Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben?

Auf den ASIC Wert halte ich nichts, und ich will doch einfach nur ein Produkt, das mir Qualitätsmäßig das bietet, wofür ich bezahle, und da gibt es bei den 980ti nicht viel Auswahl.

@b1te, die Gigabyte 780 Ghz Edition hatte ja auch den Windforce 3X Kühler, wie kann man die Aussage "Welten" einschätzen?


----------



## Xeesc (24. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht eine etwas (sehr?) dumme Frage.

Könnte man theoretisch den Bios einer Zotac AMP Extreme auf eine andere 980 Ti installieren ?

Danke


----------



## b1te (24. Oktober 2015)

@Jolly91: Welten ohne Sone-Messgerät objektiv zu quantifizieren ist leider ziemlich schwierig. Die Palit ist aus meinem restlichen System, das auf leisen Betrieb (Gehäuselüfter laufen lediglich auf 500-600 RPM) ausgelegt ist nur schwer herauszuhören. Beim Spielen mit Lautsprechern höre ich die Palit entsprechend gar nicht. Die Gigabyte GTX 780 habe ich sehr wohl gehört. Die war erst wirklich leiser und kaum vom restlichen System zu unterscheiden, wenn man das Power-Limit der Karte soweit drosselt, dass sie von selbst knapp 100 MHz niedriger taktet als bei freiem Boost. Waren dann ca. 1080-1100 MHz statt 1189 MHz bei freiem Boost. Die GHz Edition wurde von PCGH damals glaube ich mit einem Wert von irgendwas um die 3 Sone vermessen. Hatte die damals nur gekauft, weil sie zum Kaufzeitpunkt meines Wissens die einzige war, die garantiert den B1 vom GK110 hatte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jungs, wieso ist es so schwer Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben?
> 
> Auf den ASIC Wert halte ich nichts, und ich will doch einfach nur ein Produkt, das mir Qualitätsmäßig das bietet, wofür ich bezahle, und da gibt es bei den 980ti nicht viel Auswahl.



Will dich doch keiner vom Kauf abhalten, die Vorschläge die kamen sind auch hochwertige Produkte. Wenn du die Lightning willst, dann kauf sie eben.


----------



## r0xa (24. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jungs, wieso ist es so schwer Geld für ein gutes Produkt auszugeben?
> 
> Auf den ASIC Wert halte ich nichts, und ich will doch einfach nur ein Produkt, das mir Qualitätsmäßig das bietet, wofür ich bezahle, und da gibt es bei den 980ti nicht viel Auswahl.
> 
> @b1te, die Gigabyte 780 Ghz Edition hatte ja auch den Windforce 3X Kühler, wie kann man die Aussage "Welten" einschätzen?



Ich weiß ja nicht was du genau suchst (ich hab auch keine lust alles nochmal nach zu lesen xD) aber die Inno3D Hybrid ist auch ein ziemliches schmuckstück und  vom preis auch sehr gefallen


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Oktober 2015)

Zu lesen gibt´s nicht viel.

Ich suche nach einer ruhigen Karte, die durchaus hörbar (Luftzug, tiefes Brummen) werden darf, aber es darf kein Formel 1 Motor wie der Windforce 3X Kühler von Gigabyte sein. Ich kenne auch alle Marken / Modelle vom Namen, und den vorigen Serien. Aber bei der 980ti scheint es ein wenig komplizierter zu sein. Spulenfiepen gibt´s seit der 980ger Reihe. Die Lüftersteuerungen scheinen auch ihre Probleme zu haben, was wohl der Idle-Abschaltung geschuldet ist. 
Bei allen Karten dient die Backplate einzig zur Stabilisation der Karte. Und da die Kühlfunktion fehlt, kann dadurch auch ein Temperatur - Hotspot entstehen. Bei der Lightning ist die Backplate geschlossen und man kann auch kaum was messen. Die Karte ist zwar gut durchdacht, mit mehreren Spawas, was zur Aufteilung der Ströme und geringerer Wärmeentwicklung der einzelnen Spawas führt. Die Karte besitzt eine Baseplate wo VRam / Spawas mitgekühlt werden, aber es ist eben eine geschlossene Backplate...

Naja, mein Favourit ist im moment die MSI Lightning (siehe Test)auch wenn ich von der Marke nie gutes hörte und gehalten habe. Aber man kennt auch ASUS und über deren Support brauchen wir uns auch nicht unterhalten, da wird MSI wohl besser da stehen. Man sagte auch Caseking wäre schlecht, und ich hab damals aus dem osten Österreichs einen Kühler zur RMA gesandt und 1 Woche später war der neue Kühler da.


----------



## Mysterion (24. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Naja, mein Favourit ist im moment die MSI Lightning (siehe Test)auch wenn ich von der Marke nie gutes hörte und gehalten habe.



Die Karte wäre sehr interessant, wenn selektierte Chips verwendet würden. Da MSI das leider trotz unzähliger 980 Ti Produktlinien nicht macht und die Bauteile auch kein absoluter Garant für OC und Störgeräuschfreiheit sind, ist die Karte einfach nur überteuert.

War selbst am Überlegen, hatte auch schon Interessenten für die Palit um mich geschart, ich hab' nur keinen Bock mehr auf das Pokerspiel. Nicht nur, dass man mit der Chipgüte extremes Glück haben muss (denn nach ASIC selektieren ist ja Pfui), der Rest der Karte muss auch einwandfrei funktionieren. Wenn ich schon alleine lese, wie viele der Karten entweder wortlos kaputt gehen oder irgendein Lüfterlager am rappeln ist...


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2015)

@jolly

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren zwei mal eine MSI bei meinem Händler reklamiert und selbst für über ein Jahr alte Karte eine Gutschrift bekommen. (Innerhalb einer Woche)
Innerhalb Österreich kann ich haym.info nur empfehlen.
mylemon.at hat auch einen sehr guten Support, der e-tec.at auch.

Ich würd meine MSI Gaming sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bei allen Karten dient die Backplate einzig zur Stabilisation der Karte.



Nicht ganz richtig. Bei der EVGA GTX980ti SC+ ACX2.0+ BP sind teilweise Kühlpads zwischen Backplate und PCP verbaut. Sie dienen der Wärmeabfuhr. 

Hier auf den Bild von Computerbase gut zu sehen (die grauen Streifen unter der Backplate): http://pics.computerbase.de/6/5/7/9/4/1-630.874741786.jpg
Und hier noch mal in einer Detailaufnahme von Hardwareluxx: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/jp...-im-test/evga-gtx980ti-sc-test-09-950x630.jpg

Die Backplate lässt sich auch nachträglich für die Superclocked ohne Backplate erwerben. In der Produktbeschreibung wird auch noch mal extra auf die Kühleigenschaft eingegangen: https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-4995-B9 Die Wärmeleitpads sind bei dieser Version nicht dabei und müssen seperat erworben werden.

Ich habe damals beim Kauf erst überlegt eine normale Superclocked + Backplate zu erwerben, weil die zusammengebaute nicht erhältlich war, hatte dann aber das Glück, das am Tag des Erwerbs diese wieder frisch eingetroffen war.

Desweiteren verhindert die Backplate, dass die Halteklammern der Lüfter bei meinem CPU-Kühler direkten Kontakt mit dem PCB der Grafikkarte haben, was höchst ungesund für meine Karte wäre:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMarini (25. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen das meine Classy bald kommt. Als ich bestellt habe stand 29.10 drin. Jetzt steht 12.11. drin. Was gilt jetzt für mich?


----------



## Pikah90s (25. Oktober 2015)

@Jolly91  Hab die Lightning und kann sie nur empfehlen wenn man bereit dazu ist die 850€ zu bezahlen. Die Karte ist sehr (!) leise (hatte zuvor die Zotac Amp Extreme und das ist echt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht) und trotzdem kühl. 1404Mhz hält sie bei mir im Boost ,jedoch habe ich in Sachen Übertakten noch nichts wirklich gemacht. Spulenfiepen hatte ich nur mal im Witcher 3 Hauptmenü sonst nirgendswo anders.
Also wie gesagt kann ich sie nur empfehlen, ob sie überteuert ist ist eine andere Sache. Die 100€ mehr waren mir dann nicht so wichtig da ich mir ja nicht jedes Jahr ne neue Karte hole.
Sie ist aber echt lang, den mittleren Festplattenkäfig musste ich rausnehmen, bis jetzt hat sonst immer alles gepasst


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich sag es mal so, ich hol mir die MSI und fertig. Die Zotac gefällt mir vom Design nicht und außerdem hat die auch andere Schwächen, von Gigabyte hatte ich schon 2 Flagschiffe unterschiedlicher Grafikkartenhersteller, da sieht die Backplate sowieso grässlich aus, und die EVGA wird im Gesamten wärmer. Ich bin sozusagen Fertig, die MSI ist auch in jeder hinsicht ein Overkill was nicht nur die Stromanschlüsse, sondern die gesamte Qualität für den Preis betrifft.

Ist wie VW gegen Mercedes.


----------



## OC.Conny (25. Oktober 2015)

MSI . . . Qualität . . .  da hab ich dann wieder ne andere Meinung wäre schön wenn die halbwegs die Qualität von VW erreichen würden.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

Was hat sich denn MSI bisher an schlechter Qualität geleistet? Ausgenommen die "normale" Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Montagsmodells.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat eine MSI 580 Lightning aus zweiter Hand und die läuft übertaktet immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
Meine 4 MSI`s die letzten Jahre waren auch mehr oder weniger unauffällig.

Da ist der Service viel wichtiger das man schnell und unkompliziert an Ersatz kommt.


----------



## OC.Conny (25. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ne GTX 580 von MSI mit dem TWIN FROZR 2 oder war es 3 . . . da habe ich soviel Trouble gehabt das reicht für die nächsten 10 Jahre und die GTX 980 Ti 6G Gaming ist auch nicht sehr überzeugend wenn man so diverse Test`s gelesen hat da würde ich keine 850€ für die Lightning ausgeben.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

Bitte ein Link zu den Tests der normalen Variante wo sie schlecht abschneidet.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde sagen, die MSI Gaming ist ne "spezielle" Karte.
Wollte meine am Anfang auch nicht behalten, da kaum Kühlerreserven und der Takt schwankte stark.
Zwischendurch hatte ich nen MK26 drauf und wesentlich weniger Probleme.
Mittlerweile habe ich das BIOS bearbeitet und bin noch am optimieren.
Wenn man out of the box eine 980ti nutzen will, würde ich eher zu einer Palit Jetstream greifen.


----------



## Mysterion (25. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man out of the box eine 980ti nutzen will, würde ich eher zu einer Palit Jetstream greifen.



Jap!


----------



## OC.Conny (25. Oktober 2015)

Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test - ComputerBase

Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 980 Ti im Test


Ich hatte damals bestimmt auch ein riesen Pech mit meiner GTX 580 und wenn ich dann solche Posts lese wo Vergleiche angestellt werden  (Das ist wie VW gegen Mercedes.) da bin ich gleich auf Konter.
Momentan hat so ziemlich jede 980 Ti ihre Vor - und Nachteile das absolute Spitzenprodukt  ist noch nicht dabei.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2015)

> MSI hinterlässt mit der GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 6G ein zwiespältiges Bild. Dies hängt aber unter anderem damit zusammen, welchen Betriebsmodus man für die Karte wählt. Aus dem Karton gezogen und in den Rechner gesteckt, läuft sie im OC-Mode, d.h. der höchsten Leistung - auch im Vergleich zum kompletten Testfeld. Dann nimmt der Nutzer auch in Kauf, dass die Lüfter beispielsweise im Idle-Betrieb nicht komplett stoppen und auch die Last-Laststärke kann nicht komplett überzeugen.



Bitte was?
Dann funktioniert meine Karte irgendwie anders als die im Test.
Vor allem, woher wissen die, dass die im OC Modus läuft?


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man out of the box eine 980ti nutzen will, würde ich eher zu einer Palit Jetstream greifen.


Ist laut einigen Tests wohl aktuell wohl die ausgewogenste und auch unter Last eine der ruhigsten GTX980Ti. Zudem ist der Preis der Karte, nunja recht ok. Wenn man das von einer Grafikkarte für 680 Taler noch sagen kann

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Betriebsmodus der MSI ist eine Ente, die Lüfter werden auch im OC-Modus (out of the box) im Leerlauf abgeschalten.
Meine MSI läuft bei ~75°C mit konstanten 1366MHz (normaler Boost)


----------



## LMarini (25. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @LMarini
> 
> Das kann dir nur der Händler beantworten. Also ruf an oder schreib eine Email.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Werde morgen mal bei ihnen anrufen. Bin mal gespannt auf die Classy


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Oktober 2015)

Kann man die Karte so einstellen, wenn möglich auch mit BIOS - Mod, das die Lüfter immer laufen?

Immerhin, die Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream scheint mir irgendwie zu gefallen. Die Spannungswandler werden direkt mit dem Gesamtkühler gekühlt und die Lüfter agieren leise und ruhig. Spulenfiepen ist wie ein Lotto 6er und bei der Möglichkeit die Lüfter auch bei 45°C drehen zu lassen, würde ich schon auf das Referenz PCB setzen, auch wenn es nervig ist, aber durch die 6+8pin (225W) PCI-E Kabel müsste man auch 275W auf Dauer schicken können? Durch den PCI-Slot am Motherboard gehen ja auch 50W, was in einer Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von 325W resultieren würde. 

Das müsste reichen um auf gute 1.450mhz zu kommen, unabhängig von der Chipqualität. Da wäre es sinnlos 150€ für eine Lightning auszugeben die ich nicht ohne eine Wasserkühlung ausreizen kann, die Palit würde ich am / über dem Limit betreiben.

ASUS ist im Gesamten raus, EVGA ist raus wegen der Kühlung, Gigabyte denkt Big Maxwell wäre ein Formel 1 Motor, Zotac ist mehr Masse als Klasse und hat Lüfterprobleme, die MSI Lightning wäre für mich, bis auf die Qualität, ein Overkill. Bei der Palit müsste ich die Lüfter so einstellen das die auch im Idle bei wenig Belastung mit 500U/min drehen, das wird doch machbar sein?


----------



## chischko (26. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Da wäre es sinnlos 150€ für eine Lightning auszugeben die ich nicht ohne eine Wasserkühlung ausreizen kann, die Palit würde ich am / über dem Limit betreiben.


Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch keinen Fullcover Kühler für die Lightning, also ist es zunächst mal etwas schwieriger diese mti Wasser zu kühlen...


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Oktober 2015)

@Jolly91: Kann die Palit nur empfehlen, sehr kühl und leise, lediglich das Powertarget kann bei fortgeschrittenen OC-Versuchen (über 1450 MHz und je nach Chipgüte) bremsen - zur Not aber mit einem BIOS-Flash reparabel  Ansonsten kann ich mich nach über 3 Monaten wahrlich nicht beschweren, max. PT mit 350 W haben sich bei 1.255 V VDDC ebenfalls als praktikabel erwiesen


----------



## Mysterion (26. Oktober 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> @Jolly91: Kann die Palit nur empfehlen, sehr kühl und leise, lediglich das Powertarget kann bei fortgeschrittenen OC-Versuchen (über 1450 MHz und je nach Chipgüte) bremsen - zur Not aber mit einem BIOS-Flash reparabel  Ansonsten kann ich mich nach über 3 Monaten wahrlich nicht beschweren, max. PT mit 350 W haben sich bei 1.255 V VDDC ebenfalls als praktikabel erwiesen



Bei laufen mir 1418/4000 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung mit PT110% (ASIC 72,7 %). Der Kühler ist echt super, kein Vergleich bspw. zum Zotac Amp! Extreme Ge- und Aufheule.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Oktober 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Bei laufen mir 1418/4000 MHz ohne Spannungserhöhung mit PT110% (ASIC 72,7 %). Der Kühler ist echt super, kein Vergleich bspw. zum Zotac Amp! Extreme Ge- und Aufheule.



Schöne Sache - ich hatte mit meinen 66,3 % nicht so viel Glück  ..


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Oktober 2015)

Palit Super Jetstream mit 6+2 Ref. PCB vs. EVGA Classiefield mit 14+3 Spannungswandler Design, wo auch die Backplate mitkühlt. Leider happert es da an der Verfügbarkeit. Die FTW ACX 2.0 + hätte zwar eine Backplate, aber die kühlt nicht mit und die Spannungsversorgung hat 8+2 Phasen. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, jetzt hat man ein Referenz PCB, das PT liegt bei 250W, und mit OC verbraucht die Karte 300W. 50W kommen vom Mainboard Steckplatz, die restlichen 250W, +25W / 10% wären über dem Limit der 6/8pin PCI-E Stecker. Ja, AMD hat bereits gezeigt, das die auch für mehr ausgelegt sind.

Bei der EVGA dürfte ich auch den Kühler abnehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2015)

225W kommen von den Anschlüssen und 75W vom PCIe Slot.
Das Pt liegt meine ich bei 275W und das sollte locker für 1400-1450MHz reichen.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Palit Super Jetstream mit 6+2 Ref. PCB vs. EVGA Classiefield mit 14+3 Spannungswandler Design, wo auch die Backplate mitkühlt. Leider happert es da an der Verfügbarkeit. Die FTW ACX 2.0 + hätte zwar eine Backplate, aber die kühlt nicht mit und die Spannungsversorgung hat 8+2 Phasen.
> 
> Mir stellt sich die Frage, jetzt hat man ein Referenz PCB, das PT liegt bei 250W, und mit OC verbraucht die Karte 300W. 50W kommen vom Mainboard Steckplatz, die restlichen 250W, +25W / 10% wären über dem Limit der 6/8pin PCI-E Stecker. Ja, AMD hat bereits gezeigt, das die auch für mehr ausgelegt sind.
> 
> Bei der EVGA dürfte ich auch den Kühler abnehmen.



Gegenfrage: Was willst du mit 14+3 Phasen, wenn die Karte absolut unterirdisch mit der VDDC skaliert und der max. (fixierbare) Boost lediglich von der Chip-Güte abhängt? Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin ein großer Fan von Custom Designs, allen voran bei PCB's, nur im Gegensatz zu diversen MoBo's und Grafikchipsätzen, profitiert der Maxwell-Ausbau praktisch überhaupt nicht davon, da die Korrelation zwischen Takt und Spannungserhöhung quasi nicht existiert, oder wenn nur marginal  

NT-Rechnung: 75 W (max.) PCI-E-Slot + 75 W (max. ) 6-Pin + 150 W (max.) 8-Pin = 300 W 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist es ja je nach NT bzw. 6-Pin Design ist auch möglich, mehr als 75 W aus dem 6-Pin zu holen (abhängig von der internen Verkabelung), so dass dieser quasi als 8-Pin fungiert - näheres sollte im Manual stehen^^


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Kühlung der Backplate kann man aber ganz einfach selber nachrüsten.
Wärmeleitpads kosten ja nicht viel.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Mir ging es eben darum die Ströme der Spannungswandler auf 17 Spulen aufzuteilen was in geringerer Wärmeentwicklung resultiert.

Was Abductee schon sagt stimmt auch, einfach Wärmeleitpads zwischen den Spannungswandlern und der Backplate legen und schon sollte die Wärme von den Wandlern zur Backplate übergehen? Wobei es hier so aussieht, als würde die Backplate durchaus mitkühlen. 

Jetzt wird die Palit immer interessanter. Die Spannungswandler werden auch mit dem Gesamtkühler mitgekühlt. Das rauschen des Luftstroms bei höherer Drehzahl, die guten Berichte, die unabhängigkeit des Chips zum PCB und irgendwie müsste ich dann noch das An-Aus-An-Aus in den Griff bekommen, was aber sicherlich lösbar sein wird, wenn man es so verändert das die Lüfter immer mitlaufen. 

Ich denke der i7-3820 @ 4,3ghz wird die 980ti in 1440p schon nicht so stark limitieren?


----------



## Soulsnap (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen das er bei 4,3ghz so gut wie gar nicht limitiert.


----------



## wolflux (27. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mir ging es eben darum die Ströme der Spannungswandler auf 17 Spulen aufzuteilen was in geringerer Wärmeentwicklung resultiert.
> 
> Was Abductee schon sagt stimmt auch, einfach Wärmeleitpads zwischen den Spannungswandlern und der Backplate legen und schon sollte die Wärme von den Wandlern zur Backplate übergehen? Wobei es hier so aussieht, als würde die Backplate durchaus mitkühlen.
> 
> ...



Eine passive Backplate taugt nur für ein paar Quadratzentimeter Chips mitzukühlen.
Auf keinen Fall mehr, was bringt es wenn 2mm Metall glühen, ohne zusätzliche Kühlung  ? Eigentlich ist es sinnvoller diese abzumontieren und die Rückseite des PCB nackt mit 90mm Lüftern zu kühlen. Nach meinen Messungen waren ohne Backplate im Phasenbereich die Themperaturen um 55° und mit Themperaturfühler zwischen PCB und Backplate über 75°. Das war bei der 780 Ti und jetzt auch bei der 980 Ti exakt gleich. 
Das sieht dann bei einem aktiven Backplate schon etwas anders aus, am besten mit  Wasser eingebunden, direkt an den Wandlerstellen.
Das Beste ist die Backplate zu modifizieren und größere Löcher fräsen, dann Lüfter installieren und fertig. Wenn da die Garantie nicht wäre!
Gruss


----------



## Meroveus (27. Oktober 2015)

In 1440p, spielt die CPU, nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Meroveus (27. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 225W kommen von den Anschlüssen und 75W vom PCIe Slot.
> Das Pt liegt meine ich bei 275W und das sollte locker für 1400-1450MHz reichen.



Das kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## wolflux (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja, Ich habe 260-270 Watt bei 1455 MHz und bei 1506 MHz "um" die 300 Watt.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Oktober 2015)

@wolflux,

laut dem Bild ist der Bereich um die Spannungsversorgung auf der Rückseite mit der Backplate verbunden.

Beim Backplate demontieren wäre ich gleich dabei. Aber ob das PCB das dann auch aushalten wird ohne zusätzlichen Stütz Pfeiler/Steher?


----------



## criss vaughn (27. Oktober 2015)

Zumal die Palit alles hat, nur kein Hitzeproblem - und das bei über 1.25 V


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hast du das gemessen?

Wenigstens hat meine Suche ein Ende gefunden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Zumal die Palit alles hat, nur kein Hitzeproblem - und das bei über 1.25 V


Finde es immer noch interessant, dass du für 1481MHz 1,25V brauchst.
Die ASIC macht bei den Voltzahlen wohl doch nen grossen Unterschied.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Oktober 2015)

Das Bild von der PCB Rückseite zeigt die Palit richtig?
Dann stimmt was nicht mit der von nen Freund, denn der hat Definitiv kein Pad auf der Rückseite.


----------



## wolflux (27. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> @wolflux,
> 
> laut dem Bild ist der Bereich um die Spannungsversorgung auf der Rückseite mit der Backplate verbunden.
> 
> Beim Backplate demontieren wäre ich gleich dabei. Aber ob das PCB das dann auch aushalten wird ohne zusätzlichen Stütz Pfeiler/Steher?



Ist ein berechtigter Einwand, schwer zu sagen


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Klar hält die Platine das aus.
Könnt ja mal versuchen eine durchzubrechen.
Ne Backplate kann man ganz leicht durchbiegen.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Backplate dient ja auch nur dazu, die Komponenten darunter zu backen.


----------



## b1te (27. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das Bild von der PCB Rückseite zeigt die Palit richtig?
> Dann stimmt was nicht mit der von nen Freund, denn der hat Definitiv kein Pad auf der Rückseite.



Habe meine zwar jetzt nicht demontiert, aber ich erkenne bei meiner Palit definitiv die graue Masse des Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema Backplate: Die hat ja einige Funktionen aber ich halte die sinnvollste Methode immer noch die Folgende: Einfach an den besonders heißen Stellen (Wärmebild oder messen) ein Loch fräsen und einen konstanten Luftstrom drauf halten. Damit bleibt die erhöhte Tragfähigkeit sowie der Schutz der verdeckten Komponenten größtenteils erhalten und wenn sauber gearbeitet wird auch ne schöne Optik.


----------



## wolflux (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Backplates sind ja wie alle wissen aus Metall  somit muss ja auch um Kurzschlüsse zu vermeiden, etwas isolieren, und wenn da keine Wärmeleitpads drunter sind können auch wie bei meiner Classified nur eine dünne Klebefolie die wiederum alle Löcher zugeklebt hat über die gesammte Backplate geklebt sein.
So einen Billigfusch habe ich noch nie gesehen. 
Ich werde wenn mich der Rappel packt, diese Löcher von Innen konisch anbohren.
Tss nicht zu glauben das die Löcher zu geklebt wurden. Ne ne
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist aber neu, bei meiner 780 Classy waren die alle offen.


----------



## wolflux (27. Oktober 2015)

Ist kein Beinbruch aber auch nicht gerade effektiv. Ich mag sowas überhaupt nicht leiden wenn man so viel Geld ausgibt und an solchen Kleinkram der Wirkung zeigen könnte wird gespart. Sehr traurig so etwas für ein paar Löcher. Früher waren es die popliegen Kühlungen und heute werden so ein paar Cent mehr verdient. Nicht schön wenn man das als Kunde bemerkt.


----------



## DARPA (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal euren Input.
Welche Settings kann man mit einer 980Ti bei GTA V @ 1440P wählen, um locked 60 FPS zu haben? 

Mit ner 290 hab ich aktuell alles auf Hoch, außer Texturen auf Max und nur FXAA. Damit sind weitgehend stabile 60 FPS möglich, aber an manchen Stellen dropts auf 40-50 FPS. 
Schön wäre alles auf max zu stellen, aber auf jeden Fall MSAA mit 2x-4x aktivieren zu können, und natürlich straight 60 FPS. Erfüllt mir eine 980Ti diesen Wunsch? Was ist so möglich?


Bonusfrage:
Gibt ja bestimmt ein paar, die kürzlich von AMD zu nV gewechselt sind und einen Vergleich zwischen VSR und DSR machen können (vorzugsweise 1440p > 1080p). Mir geht es um die Bildqualität. Mit AMDs Lösung war ich bisher zufrieden, ich sehe nur geringe Unterschiede zu nativ 1440p (konnte ein paar Tage testen). Bei DSR hingegen sieht es auf Fotos immer unschärfer aus. Hier scheint mir die Bildqualität schlechter zu sein. Wie gesagt, mich würden mal Erfahrungen von jemanden interessieren, der beides aus der Praxis kennt.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Zum Thema Backplate: Die hat ja einige  Funktionen aber ich halte die sinnvollste Methode immer noch die  Folgende: Einfach an den besonders heißen Stellen (Wärmebild oder  messen) ein Loch fräsen und einen konstanten Luftstrom drauf halten.  Damit bleibt die erhöhte Tragfähigkeit sowie der Schutz der verdeckten  Komponenten größtenteils erhalten und wenn sauber gearbeitet wird auch  ne schöne Optik.



Und die Garantie ist Weg. Das muss man dann jemandem erklären beim Verkauf.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei meiner MSI sind die Löcher frei und laut Thermokamera werden die Spannungswandler auf der PCB-Rückseite im offenen Aufbau nur 75°C warm.


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Und die Garantie ist Weg. Das muss man dann jemandem erklären beim Verkauf.



Jo klar! Oder eben ne Backplate separat dazu kaufen. Hab ich gemacht weil ich die Classi unter Wasser gesetzt hat und der Kühler nicht mit der "normalen" Bakcplate kompatibel war und nachdem allerdings die Backplate entsprechende Vertiefungen für die WLPads hat hab ich die mit drauf geklebt und nichts ausgeschnitten. Werde nur demnächst noch mit selbstklebender Wärmeleitfolie noch oben auf die Backplate paar Passivkühler setzen damit die wärme etwas zuverlässiger abgeführt wird aber vorher muss ich mir nochmal über Nacht aus dem Labor die Wärmebildkamera ausleihen.


----------



## LMarini (27. Oktober 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Jo klar! Oder eben ne Backplate separat dazu kaufen. Hab ich gemacht weil ich die Classi unter Wasser gesetzt hat und der Kühler nicht mit der "normalen" Bakcplate kompatibel war und nachdem allerdings die Backplate entsprechende Vertiefungen für die WLPads hat hab ich die mit drauf geklebt und nichts ausgeschnitten.



Was hast du denn darauf auf deiner Classy?


----------



## chischko (27. Oktober 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Was hast du denn darauf auf deiner Classy?



http://www.ekwb.com/configurator/upload/pictures/fc780-gtx-classy-backplate_front_800_62495.jpg
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0?SID=or6udvcj6r4bco84hdtgqn8e87


----------



## Shadowfrost (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen eine GTX 980 TI Super Jetstream gekauft und vor kurzem erst eingebaut.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Lüfter beim anspringen immer ein ziemlich komisches Geräusch von sich geben, eine Art knarzen (besseres Wort fällt mir dafür gerade nicht ein)
Ebenso gibt es Momente, wo die Grakalüfter sich innerhalb einer Minute 5 Mal an und ausschalten, wo es sich dann extrem bemerkbar macht.
Hat jmd 'ne Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte? Kann ich sie noch zurückgeben?

Meine Specs:
I7-6700k
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 

Danke


----------



## Xerphex (28. Oktober 2015)

Das an und aus liegt an der Lüftersteuerung und ist leider normal. Beim knarzen könnte es sein das ein Lüfter wo gegen kommt. Hängt die Karte etwas?


----------



## Shadowfrost (28. Oktober 2015)

Xerphex schrieb:


> Das an und aus liegt an der Lüftersteuerung und ist leider normal. Beim knarzen könnte es sein das ein Lüfter wo gegen kommt. Hängt die Karte etwas?



Bin eigentlich behutsam mit ihr umgegangen und glaub kaum dass es dementsprechend Eigenverschulden war.

Meinst du jetzt von der Performance her oder im Gehäuse?
Von der Leistung her bin ich mehr als zufrieden, Witcher 3 auf 1440p mit höchsten Einstellungen. Im Gehäuse neigt sie sich am Ende ein wenig runter, weiß nicht ob das normal ist, bin kein Fachmann, hab aber
mein bestes versucht sie fest reinzubekommen.

Gruß

Edit: Die Bestellung war am 7.09, aber wegen ausverkauften Artikeln wie den i7-6700k konnte ich sie erst vor 2 Wochen anfangen zu benutzen. Meint Ihr ich hätte noch irgendeine Chance, sie zurückzugeben, falls es keine andere Lösung gibt? Bestellt wurde bei mindfactory


----------



## Xerphex (28. Oktober 2015)

Meine Zotac hing etwas schief nach dem Einbau weil sie so lang war. Könnte mir vorstellen das es dann vorkommen kann. Aber dann müsste das knarzen eigentlich immer sein. hmm ... achso ja meine im Gehäuse 

Das mit dem an und aus hängt dann mit den Temperaturen zusammen. Wenn es in dem Bereich zwischen Idle und Kühlung ist kommt das vor.


----------



## stoney242 (28. Oktober 2015)

Das An- und Aus war der Grund, weshalb ich die Palit wieder zurückgeschickt habe. 
Ich würde mal bei Mindfactory nachfragen, vielleicht machen sie etwas aus Kulanz, weil der 6700k so schlecht lieferbar war/ist.


----------



## chischko (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde ebenfalls die Karte zunächst mal tauschen... Das "knarzen" lässt auf nen Lagerproblem deuten...


----------



## Medje (28. Oktober 2015)

Kann man das An und Aus der Palit nicht manuell regulieren?


----------



## Xerphex (28. Oktober 2015)

Könnte man über Afterburner. Aber wenn die Karte wirklich einen Lagerschaden hat ... schnell weg damit


----------



## criss vaughn (28. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal kurz zu dem OC/Spannungs- und Palit-Thema: Die 1.255 V waren eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie, um die nicht vorhandene Korrelation zwischen VDDC und Takt zu ermitteln, denn 1470 MHz laufen bereits mit 1.188 V  Die Backplate wird mit 1.255 V schon mehr als warm, gemessen habe ich es allerdings nicht - von der Berührung ausgehend würde ich aber klar < 80 °C und unbedenklich einstufen .. irgendwohin muss die Wärme ja. 64 % Lüftergeschwindigkeit halten den Chip unter 75 °C, bei 1.188 V genügen bereits 45 %^^

Das On-Off-Problem hatte ich nicht wirklich: Im Idle ist der Lüfter immer aus und die Karte bei 29 °C, unter Last pendelt sich die Karte immer bei guten 60 % ein (Auto), oder ich fixiere sie eben .. ohne Overvolting sind es nur die genannten 45 %  Ganz zur Not kann man ja die Lüfterkurve anpassen und / oder im BIOS die Temp-Target's des Lüfters definieren


----------



## Jolly91 (28. Oktober 2015)

Der Grafikkartenkauf als Pokerspiel. Bin mal gespannt wie gut meine Karten sind.


----------



## rackcity (28. Oktober 2015)

bin auch aktuell am überlegen ob ich von meiner 780 auf eine 980ti wechsel.

aber ich glaube das lohnt sich nicht. spiele in 1080p und da sollte die 780 noch locker reichen


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> bin auch aktuell am überlegen ob ich von meiner 780 auf eine 980ti wechsel.
> 
> aber ich glaube das lohnt sich nicht. spiele in 1080p und da sollte die 780 noch locker reichen



Für 1080p reicht die 780 noch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> bin auch aktuell am überlegen ob ich von meiner 780 auf eine 980ti wechsel.
> 
> aber ich glaube das lohnt sich nicht. spiele in 1080p und da sollte die 780 noch locker reichen



Lohnen würde sich das natürlich, je nach Anspruch an die Grafiksettings. 

1080p reicht um eine 980TI voll auszulasten  

Sollte ungefähr die Doppelte Leistung deiner jetzigen haben, bzw sogar mehr. 

Wenn du zufrieden bist mit deiner 780, kannst du natürlich warten. 
Wobei es nie einen richtigen Umstiegszeitpunkt gibt. Umso länger du wartest, desto weniger Wert ist deine 780 beim Verkauf. Die 980ti hält sich ja bisher sehr stabil im Preis.


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 1080p reicht um eine 980TI voll auszulasten



Bei 1080p würde sich die 980 Ti nur langweilen. 
Ich bin jetzt selbst von einer 780 auf eine 980 Ti umgestiegen, allerdings auch von 1080p auf 1440p.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal kommt es drauf an, ob er nen 60Hz oder 144Hz Monitor hat.
Dann auf welche Spiele er spielt und ob er alles auf höchsten Einstellungen spielt.
Und wenn am Ende noch genug Puffer da ist, kann man einfach DSR nutzen und schon wird es mit der 980ti auch knapp.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Bei 1080p würde sich die 980 Ti nur langweilen.
> Ich bin jetzt selbst von einer 780 auf eine 980 Ti umgestiegen, allerdings auch von 1080p auf 1440p.



Nope, ich spiele in 1080p. 

Langweilen tut sie sich vllt bei Minesweeper.
Für WQHD wäre mir die Leistung einer 980ti schon wieder zu wenig.


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erstmal kommt es drauf an, ob er nen 60Hz oder 144Hz Monitor hat.
> Dann auf welche Spiele er spielt und ob er alles auf höchsten Einstellungen spielt.
> Und wenn am Ende noch genug Puffer da ist, kann man einfach DSR nutzen und schon wird es mit der 980ti auch knapp.



Wenn nichts anderes angegeben wird, gehe ich immer vom "Standard" aus, also reines 1080p ohne DSR und 60 Hz und dafür lohnt sich die 980 Ti dann einfach nicht.
Selbst bei 144 Hz in 1080p (ohne DSR) hatte bei mir die 780 noch gereicht, um die meisten Games mit höchsten Einstellungen, flüssig spielen zu können.
Aber ansonsten gebe ich dir natürlich Recht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

Du meinst "für dich". 

Eine Allgemeine Aussage das sich die 980TI für 1080p nicht lohnt ist absoluter Quatsch. Gibt genug Spiele die gerade so mit 60FPS in max Settings laufen. 
Hatte selber vorher eine 970, dann auf SLI umgestiegen (fast doppelte FPS) und dann auf 980TI umgestiegen (ungefähr gleiche Leistung wie 970SLI). 
Die 980ti macht einen guten Job unter 1080p. Wer solch eine Karte besitzt will entweder hohe FPS oder eben viel Bildqualität (oder beides).


----------



## Medje (29. Oktober 2015)

Stichwort Anno 2205 auf max Settings und bspw. 1440p.
Von einer 980ti würde ich da erwarten, dass sie sich einen grinst.


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst "für dich".
> 
> Eine Allgemeine Aussage das sich die 980TI für 1080p nicht lohnt ist absoluter Quatsch. Gibt genug Spiele die gerade so mit 60FPS in max Settings laufen.
> Hatte selber vorher eine 970, dann auf SLI umgestiegen (fast doppelte FPS) und dann auf 980TI umgestiegen (ungefähr gleiche Leistung wie 970SLI).
> Die 980ti macht einen guten Job unter 1080p. Wer solch eine Karte besitzt will entweder hohe FPS oder eben viel Bildqualität (oder beides).



Na klar, macht sie einen guten Job bei 1080p. Ich finde dennoch, dass sie dafür zu stark ist. Aber jedes Empfinden ist ja ein wenig anders und ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. 
60 FPS hat meine GTX 780 auf max Settings aber auch meistens hinbekommen und das bei 144 Hz. OK, so Hardwarefresser wie Witcher 3 habe ich damit nicht ausprobiert. 
970er SLI die gleiche Leistung wie eine 980 Ti? Aber auch dann nur solange, wie der VRAM reicht, oder?
Ich bin aufjedenfall super zufrieden mit meiner 980 Ti bei 1440p auf 144 Hz, für mich persönlich ist das mehr als ausreichend. 
Bin jetzt aber auch aber auch eher der Typ "Bildqualität", wie du es oben beschrieben hast. 

EDIT: Übrigens sehr hübscher PC, den du da in deiner Galerie hast. Top.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

Eine TI hat ungefähr die Leistung wie ein 970 SLI @ 1300 plus minus paar MHZ.
Die TI hat aber den Vorteil dass die Karte die Leistung ständig bringt und das SLI nur dann wenn das Game gut damit skaliert oder überhaupt mal ein Treiber Profil vorhanden ist. 
Ich hatte schon so einige SLI Systeme und bin aktuell mit den Single Karten mehr zufrieden, ist einfach unkomplizierter.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Oktober 2015)

Mal 2 Fragen, welche der 980 ti ist den so mit die leiseste?

Und gibt es zwischen Palit Jetstream und Palit Super Jetstream einen unterschied außer den leicht erhöhten Taktraten?


----------



## Meroveus (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst "für dich".
> 
> Eine Allgemeine Aussage das sich die 980TI für 1080p nicht lohnt ist absoluter Quatsch. Gibt genug Spiele die gerade so mit 60FPS in max Settings laufen.
> Hatte selber vorher eine 970, dann auf SLI umgestiegen (fast doppelte FPS) und dann auf 980TI umgestiegen (ungefähr gleiche Leistung wie 970SLI).
> Die 980ti macht einen guten Job unter 1080p. Wer solch eine Karte besitzt will entweder hohe FPS oder eben viel Bildqualität (oder beides).



Wenn in *Max Settings* zum Beispiel 8x MSAA mit einbezogen ist, dann kann man die Aussage durchaus vertreten.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen, welche der 980 ti ist den so mit die leiseste?
> 
> Und gibt es zwischen Palit Jetstream und Palit Super Jetstream einen unterschied außer den leicht erhöhten Taktraten?



1. Inno 3D X3 Airboss - Palit Super Jetstream - Gainward Golden Sample

2. Nein


----------



## Meroveus (29. Oktober 2015)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen, welche der 980 ti ist den so mit die leiseste?
> 
> Und gibt es zwischen Palit Jetstream und Palit Super Jetstream einen unterschied außer den leicht erhöhten Taktraten?



Ich glaube, es ist nur der Takt. 

Gefühlsmäßig finde ich die Gainward Phoenix GS noch ein wenig leiser als die Palit, aber die sind schon beide sehr leise.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> 60 FPS hat meine GTX 780 auf max Settings aber auch meistens hinbekommen und das bei 144 Hz.


Was hat die Hertzzahl damit zu tun, ob du 60fps erreichst oder nicht?
Mir wären 60fps bei nem 144Hz Monitor zu wenig, da kann man auch gleich bei 60Hz bleiben.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. Oktober 2015)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen, welche der 980 ti ist den so mit die leiseste?



Inno 3d iChill Hybrid S


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man ein Exemplar erwischt, was eine leise Pumpe hat.


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat die Hertzzahl damit zu tun, ob du 60fps erreichst oder nicht?
> Mir wären 60fps bei nem 144Hz Monitor zu wenig, da kann man auch gleich bei 60Hz bleiben.



Ich korrigiere:
Ich meinte mindestens 60 fps auf den Post von Bioschnitzel bezogen bezüglich der 980 Ti und gerade mal so 60 fps.
Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht und die Hertzzahl hat nichts mit den fps zu tun. 
Aber: Auch bei nur 60 fps, merke ich persönlich einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144 Hz. Und das nicht gerade gering und sogar schon auf dem Desktop.
Aber das ist wiederum ja wieder die persönliche Empfindung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt schon, aber ich hab ja keine 144Hz um dann bei 60fps rumzueiern.


----------



## r0xa (29. Oktober 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Exemplar erwischt, was eine leise Pumpe hat.



Haben sie doch alle? ich hatte 3 verschiedene und nie probleme, auch nichts gelesen über probleme mit der lautstärke


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Oktober 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Haben sie doch alle? ich hatte 3 verschiedene und nie probleme, auch nichts gelesen über probleme mit der lautstärke



Gibt genug Leute die eine laute Pumpe hatten um zu sagen, dass es sich dabei um ein generelles Problem mit Serienstreuung handelt...


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Oktober 2015)

r0xa schrieb:


> Haben sie doch alle? ich hatte 3 verschiedene und nie probleme, auch nichts gelesen über probleme mit der lautstärke



Ne, haben nicht alle.
In den englischsprachigen Foren gibt es genug Leute die ein Exemplar hatten die eine laute oder surrende Pumpe hatte.
Es ist halt nach wie vor ein Problem der AIO Lösungen, ich hatte jetzt auch 4 Corsair 105 Kühlungen bis ich eine hatte die eine wirklich leise Pumpe hat. Die Kühlleistung ist super keine Frage, meine 980 TI wird damit gerade mal 42° warm und das mit 2 langsamen BeQuiet Lüftern.
Aber das ganze mit der Pumpe nervt einfach, die die ich jetzt habe ist auf 12V etwas hörbar, dafür mit 7V Drosselung unhörbar. Die anderen 3 surrten leise bis laut, auch mit Drosselung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Na klar, macht sie einen guten Job bei 1080p. Ich finde dennoch, dass sie dafür zu stark ist. Aber jedes Empfinden ist ja ein wenig anders und ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.
> 60 FPS hat meine GTX 780 auf max Settings aber auch meistens hinbekommen und das bei 144 Hz. OK, so Hardwarefresser wie Witcher 3 habe ich damit nicht ausprobiert.
> 970er SLI die gleiche Leistung wie eine 980 Ti? Aber auch dann nur solange, wie der VRAM reicht, oder?
> Ich bin aufjedenfall super zufrieden mit meiner 980 Ti bei 1440p auf 144 Hz, für mich persönlich ist das mehr als ausreichend.
> ...




Wegen Witcher hatte ich mir die 2. GTX970 geholt, um auf 60FPS minimum zu kommen in 1080p. Auch Far Cry oder Crysis 3 hat sich sehr über die Verstärkung gefreut. 
Mit ARK hatte ich dann allerdings das Problem, dass hohe Single-GPU Leistung gefordert wurde, also kurzer Hand beide verkauft und auf die selbe Leistung als Single-GPU umgestiegen. 
Klar ein BF4 oder COD und Co. laufen mit 150FPS plus, aber selbst das wäre eben gerade für dein Fall interessant, wegen der 144Hz. Das wird schon schwierig in solche FPS Bereiche zu kommen ohne eine 980TI wenn man nicht auf all zu viele Details verzichten möchte. Deswegen ist die Aussage "980TI ist für 1080p übertrieben" für mich Quatsch. Klar ist sie auch für WQHD sinnvoll, aber da gibts ja auch nicht viel Auswahl um so hohe Auflösungen anständig zu befeuern  

Danke, mit der 980TI ist das Gehäuse allerdings ein wenig leerer. SLI sieht einfach immer besser aus im Case, das vermisse ich auch ein wenig 





Ralle@ schrieb:


> Eine TI hat ungefähr die Leistung wie ein 970 SLI @ 1300 plus minus paar MHZ.
> Die TI hat aber den Vorteil dass die Karte die Leistung ständig bringt und das SLI nur dann wenn das Game gut damit skaliert oder überhaupt mal ein Treiber Profil vorhanden ist.
> Ich hatte schon so einige SLI Systeme und bin aktuell mit den Single Karten mehr zufrieden, ist einfach unkomplizierter.



Jap genau, und die 980TI kann ebenfalls mehr als Ordentlich durch OC noch drauflegen. Bleibt dabei wesentlich leiser, kühler und verbraucht weniger Platz und Strom. 




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mal 2 Fragen, welche der 980 ti ist den so mit die leiseste?
> 
> Und gibt es zwischen Palit Jetstream und Palit Super Jetstream einen unterschied außer den leicht erhöhten Taktraten?



Ich kann die Palit nur empfehlen, bestes Gesamtpaket aller 980TI wie ich finde. 





Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn in *Max Settings* zum Beispiel 8x MSAA mit einbezogen ist, dann kann man die Aussage durchaus vertreten.



Wer kauft sich eine 980TI um dann die Grafikeinstellungen nicht hochzudrehen?  
Die Käufer dieser Karte haben Ansprüche an der Bildqualität, sonst reicht freilich eine viel günstigere Karte.


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal euren Input.
> Welche Settings kann man mit einer 980Ti bei GTA V @ 1440P wählen, um locked 60 FPS zu haben?
> 
> Mit ner 290 hab ich aktuell alles auf Hoch, außer Texturen auf Max und nur FXAA. Damit sind weitgehend stabile 60 FPS möglich, aber an manchen Stellen dropts auf 40-50 FPS.
> ...



Kann zumindest zum Downsampling jemand was sagen?! Ist bezogen auf die Bildqualität DSR gleichwertig mit VSR?


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel; schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, mit der 980TI ist das Gehäuse allerdings ein wenig leerer. SLI sieht einfach immer besser aus im Case, das vermisse ich auch ein wenig



Mach mal ein Foto bitte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

Sorry dazu komme ich im Moment nicht, Destiny-Sucht und so!


----------



## stoney242 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sorry dazu komme ich im Moment nicht, Destiny-Sucht und so!



Was? Du hast son PC und zockst Konsole?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Was? Du hast son PC und zockst Konsole?



Geht ja garnicht  

Wie ist Destiny mittlerweile eigentlich ? Besser ? Wenn ja wird das vlt demnächst auch was für mich 
Naja egal ich habe eh noch ausgiebig Halo 5 zu spielen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Geht ja garnicht
> 
> Wie ist Destiny mittlerweile eigentlich ? Besser ? Wenn ja wird das vlt demnächst auch was für mich
> Naja egal ich habe eh noch ausgiebig Halo 5 zu spielen.



Bin Spieler erster Stunde (bzw Monats) und mir gefällt es schon immer. 
Mit Taken King und Patch 2.0 aber mittlerweile viel viel anders. Das geile an dem Spiel ist einfach Bungie selbst. Sie gehen auf die Community ein, können selbst über Fehler lachen und die Aktionen wie gerade zum Halloween Event (Spring mit der Atheon-Maske vom Turm)  sind einfach immer ein herzlicher Lacher (ist eine Anspielung auf den ersten raid, atheon war der Boss und man konnte ihn solo mit Granaten einfach von der Plattform schubsen). Herrlich 
Destiny ist der einzige Grund warum meine PS4 nicht einstaubt und es ist einfach das Gameplay, die Community,  das loot und das Templay was es unbeschreiblich geil macht. Man darf nur kein Story-Singleplayer game erwarten. 

Jetzt aber genug offtopic!


----------



## Meroveus (30. Oktober 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Kann zumindest zum Downsampling jemand was sagen?! Ist bezogen auf die Bildqualität DSR gleichwertig mit VSR?



Das sollte so sein, da beide Funktionen *DSR (Nvidia) - VSR (AMD)*, die selbe Aufgabe erfüllen, nur das sie Hersteller bedingt, unterschiedliche Namen haben.

Qualitativ sollte es da keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Blackout27 (30. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein sehr sehr dumme Frage 

Wenn ihr den Vram eurer 980ti übertaktet wie zb auf 3800 oder den gern angestrebten 4000Mhz, ist das schädlich für die Rambausteine? 

Die Spannung bleibt doch unverändert?


----------



## Meroveus (30. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Mal ein sehr sehr dumme Frage
> 
> Wenn ihr den Vram eurer 980ti übertaktet wie zb auf 3800 oder den gern angestrebten 4000Mhz, ist das schädlich für die Rambausteine?
> 
> Die Spannung bleibt doch unverändert?



Ich habe mal gelesen, das Übertakten des VRAM der häufigste Ausfallgrund für GPU´s ist.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie soll ein übertakteter VRAM die GPU schädigen?


----------



## DARPA (30. Oktober 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Das sollte so sein, da beide Funktionen *DSR (Nvidia) - VSR (AMD)*, die selbe Aufgabe erfüllen, nur das sie Hersteller bedingt, unterschiedliche Namen haben.
> 
> Qualitativ sollte es da keine Unterschiede geben.



Dennoch gibt es technische Unterschiede zwischen beiden Verfahren (scaler vs shader).

Nunja, ich werde es selbst herausfinden und mir ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Soulsnap (30. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein übertakteter VRAM die GPU schädigen?



Ich denke er meint mit GPU die Karte an sich und nicht den Chip^^


----------



## Mysterion (30. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Mal ein sehr sehr dumme Frage
> 
> Wenn ihr den Vram eurer 980ti übertaktet wie zb auf 3800 oder den gern angestrebten 4000Mhz, ist das schädlich für die Rambausteine?
> 
> Die Spannung bleibt doch unverändert?



Interessante Frage!


----------



## Hübie (31. Oktober 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Mal ein sehr sehr dumme Frage
> 
> Wenn ihr den Vram eurer 980ti übertaktet wie zb auf 3800 oder den gern angestrebten 4000Mhz, ist das schädlich für die Rambausteine?
> 
> Die Spannung bleibt doch unverändert?



Das ist keineswegs eine dumme Frage. Der Abfragezyklus wird vom IMC bestimmt, denn der DRAM selber hat ja keine Taktdomäne oder Logik (in diesem Sinne), womit der Takt auch von der GPU ondie generiert wird. Also kann es durchaus die GPU beschädigen. Die VRAM bekommen ja in der vorgegebenen Frequenz die Daten herein oder geben diese heraus (aufladen und entladen der Kondensatoren).
Um auf deine Frage zu kommen: Datenübertragung findet über Bewegung von Elektronen statt. Das ist _so gesehen_ Mechanik. Und Mechanik kann verschleißen. Einfach gesagt: Die Gitterkonstante oder Kristallstruktur kann degenerieren und bestimmte Schwellspannungen werden jetzt nicht mehr überschritten um den Transistor anzuregen. Somit wird ein Bit nicht mehr übertragen und es kommt zur Fehlerkorrektur. Diese kann in gewissen Grenzen, die ich nicht genau nennen kann, noch gegensteuern, aber irgendwann ist Schluß.

Weitere Gefahr: Durch zu hohe Spannungen ergeben sich höhere Temperaturen und es verändert sich der Kristall großflächig, erhöht den Innenwiderstand stark und führt so zur Zerstörung von Strukturen und somit dem kompletten Baustein. Ich weiß gerade auch gar nicht ob der DRAM-Controller nicht sogar die Spannungen dynamisch mit erhöht (bis zu einem Grenzwert von z.B. 1655 mV), wenn der Takt erhöht wird.

Beim Initialisieren des IMC trainiert sich das System die Timings automatisch über Kalibrierung an. Also nicht wie bei der CPU wo man festlegen kann welche TRFC usw. gefahren werden sondern vollautomatisch.

Edit: Im Speichercontroller hat man auch Zyklenzähler, Bitzähler, Taktgenerator, Fehlerkorrektur etc. Also ne Menge Angriffspotenzial für zu hohe Spannung oder Takt.


----------



## Shiny49 (1. November 2015)

In welchem Bereich liegen denn die meisten Leute mit Ihrem ASIC bei der GTX 980 ti ? 

Und wie siehts da bei den Ref.-Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus ? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## chischko (1. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich liegen denn die meisten Leute mit Ihrem ASIC bei der GTX 980 ti ?



Hi, 

ich würde sagen die Mehrheit bewegt sich im Bereich 65-75%. Einige haben Glück und haben Karten mit 80% und andere Pech und haben 63%. Ich selbst liege bei 75% und bin damit sehr glücklich.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2015)

Mein Schätzchen


----------



## GottesMissionar (1. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich liegen denn die meisten Leute mit Ihrem ASIC bei der GTX 980 ti ?
> 
> Und wie siehts da bei den Ref.-Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus ?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Hab eine EVGA 980 TI (normal, nicht die SC-Version) mit ASIC 67% und betreibe sie mit 1.490 konstantem Boost-Takt. Habe das Power-Target auf 110% gesetzt und das Bios der EVGA 980 TI Hybrid draufgespielt. Weder Spulenfiepen noch sonst irgendwelche Probleme. 
Kühle sie aber mit einer Wasserkühlung, in Games derzeit bei ~43° Temperatur. (Bei LoL 29°, da boostet sie aber nicht einmal auf die höchste Stufe sondern bleibt bei ~980HZ).


----------



## chaotium (1. November 2015)

Endlich hab ich meine KFA2 980Ti am laufen *-*


----------



## barmitzwa (2. November 2015)

Die Wahl der neuen GraKa ist auf eine 980ti von Palit gefallen.

Meine Frage an euch ist ob es im maximal möglichen Takt zwischen den 2 Varianten zu unterschieden kommt? (Jetstream und super Jetstream)

Da ich früher oder später eh übertakten werde, wäre es ja Käse die teurere zu nehmen, wenn das Gesamtpotential gleich wäre.

Gibt es (abgesehen von BIOS) Unterschiede bei den Karten? Werden die super Jetstream selektiert?


----------



## Ion (2. November 2015)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Gibt es (abgesehen von BIOS) Unterschiede bei den Karten? Werden die super Jetstream selektiert?



Da wird nichts selektiert. Die erhöhten Taktraten der Super-Version schafft ja praktisch auch jede andere 980Ti. Trotzdem verkaufen sie letztere wahrscheinlich etwas teurer. Das ist nichts anderes als Kundenfang.
Nimm einfach die günstigste und übertakte selbst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege wo / wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld verramschen kann 

deswegen meine Frage, ist es soweit mit einer Karte in 4K zu zocken OHNE Abstriche machen zu müssen?


----------



## Darkmord1991 (2. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> überlege wo / wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld verramschen kann
> 
> deswegen meine Frage, ist es soweit mit einer Karte in 4K zu zocken OHNE Abstriche machen zu müssen?



nein!


----------



## Jolly91 (2. November 2015)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Die Wahl der neuen GraKa ist auf eine 980ti von Palit gefallen.
> 
> Meine Frage an euch ist ob es im maximal möglichen Takt zwischen den 2  Varianten zu unterschieden kommt? (Jetstream und super Jetstream)
> 
> ...




Unterschiede gibt´s da keine. Würden die selektieren, würden die OC Modelle teurer sein.

Bei meinem Shop war das OC Modell inkl. Versand knappe 10€ teurer, daher spiele ich mal Lotto.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2015)

Darkmord1991 schrieb:


> nein!



Okay, danke!

Lohnt der Sprung von HD auf WqHD ?

zZ. zocke ich auf 2560x1080 ..


----------



## Meroveus (2. November 2015)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Die Wahl der neuen GraKa ist auf eine 980ti von Palit gefallen.
> 
> Meine Frage an euch ist ob es im maximal möglichen Takt zwischen den 2 Varianten zu unterschieden kommt? (Jetstream und super Jetstream)
> 
> ...



Die beiden Karten unterscheiden sich nur im Standard Takt. Die Super Jetstream werden nicht selektiert.


----------



## barmitzwa (2. November 2015)

Ok danke Leute! Dann werde ich die normale Jetstream nehmen.


----------



## Performer81 (2. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Okay, danke!
> 
> Lohnt der Sprung von HD auf WqHD ?
> 
> zZ. zocke ich auf 2560x1080 ..



DIe 980TI ist ca 50% schneller. Musst du doch selbst wissen ob du in 2560 jetzt mehr Leistung brauchst oder es evt. ne Grafikoption tiefer auch tut.


----------



## JayR91 (2. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Hab eine EVGA 980 TI (normal, nicht die SC-Version) mit ASIC 67% und betreibe sie mit 1.490 konstantem Boost-Takt. Habe das Power-Target auf 110% gesetzt und das Bios der EVGA 980 TI Hybrid draufgespielt. Weder Spulenfiepen noch sonst irgendwelche Probleme.
> Kühle sie aber mit einer Wasserkühlung, in Games derzeit bei ~43° Temperatur. (Bei LoL 29°, da boostet sie aber nicht einmal auf die höchste Stufe sondern bleibt bei ~980HZ).


Bei Lol so hoch? bei mir dümpelt die da mit absoluten Idle Takt rum.


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. November 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Bei Lol so hoch? bei mir dümpelt die da mit absoluten Idle Takt rum.



Naja, höchste Details, 2560x1440 und 144FPS.


----------



## JayR91 (2. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Naja, höchste Details, 2560x1440 und 144FPS.


Trotzdem arg hoch  hab auch 144Fps Grenze drinne, zwar Full hd aber sollte kein Sprung von 135 auf 900 Mhz machen


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. November 2015)

Hmm also dass es mit 135Mhz Gpu Takt laufen soll, das kann ich nicht ganz glauben.


----------



## Meroveus (2. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Hmm also dass es mit 135Mhz Gpu Takt laufen soll, das kann ich nicht ganz glauben.



Da sind wir schon mal 2


----------



## JayR91 (2. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Hmm also dass es mit 135Mhz Gpu Takt laufen soll, das kann ich nicht ganz glauben.



Mit meinen Bios gerade auch nicht mehr, da boostet sie sogar höher als deine, aber mit dem Standard war es echt so


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. November 2015)

Es fällt mir trotzdem schwer zu glauben.  aber du musst mich hier ja nicht überzeugen.
Welches BIOS hast du drauf?


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2015)

Performer81 schrieb:


> DIe 980TI ist ca 50% schneller. Musst du doch selbst wissen ob du in 2560 jetzt mehr Leistung brauchst oder es evt. ne Grafikoption tiefer auch tut.



War gemeint ob es sich optisch lohnt 

50% Mehrleistung brauche ich nicht


----------



## JayR91 (2. November 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Es fällt mir trotzdem schwer zu glauben.  aber du musst mich hier ja nicht überzeugen.
> Welches BIOS hast du drauf?


Das normale, aber selbst eingestellt, bis an die Grenzen der Graka 

Ich merke gerade, dass meine Karte nun anfängt mit Fiepen und das bei 60Hz, das war vorher erst ab 200Hz...


----------



## Meroveus (2. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> War gemeint ob es sich optisch lohnt
> 
> 50% Mehrleistung brauche ich nicht



Ich finde schon, das es sich optisch lohnt. Aktivier doch mal VSR in deinem Treiber und teste an deinen Lieblings Spielen, 1080p gegen 1440p. Dann kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. November 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, das es sich optisch lohnt. Aktivier doch mal VSR in deinem Treiber und teste an deinen Lieblings Spielen, 1080p gegen 1440p. Dann kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen.



Das ist das Problem ...

Habe zZ. einen 21:9 mit 2560x1080 !

& aktuell kann ich ja kein VSR nutzen  weswegen ich ja keinen Vergleich habe ...


----------



## Meroveus (2. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem ...
> 
> Habe zZ. einen 21:9 mit 2560x1080 !
> 
> & aktuell kann ich ja kein VSR nutzen  weswegen ich ja keinen Vergleich habe ...



Mehr als dieses Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Bz0ebSdHI kann ich dir nicht anbieten, wobei ich den Unterschied, auf Videos immer schlechter wahr nehme, als wenn ich selber spiele.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. November 2015)

Wegen der frage des lohnens, mein Bruder spielt LS 2015 mit einer GB 780 Ti WF3, und die schaltet nicht oft auf 1.020mhz rauf. Belegt aber 2,3gb Vram. Und jetzt kommt dann eine 980ti rein. 

Gut, es sind auch noch andere Titel wie Dying Light wo die 980ti wenigstens was arbeiten darf, aber in 1440p.


----------



## MountyMAX (3. November 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Mehr als dieses Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Bz0ebSdHI kann ich dir nicht anbieten, wobei ich den Unterschied, auf Videos immer schlechter wahr nehme, als wenn ich selber spiele.



Was ganz logisch ist, durch den Kompressionsverlust, YT ist da besonders schlimm, wenn ich ein Video mit dem Sony Movie Studio rendere, sieht das schon sehr gut aus und hat nur wenig Verlust, sobald es aber auf YT ist .. *grusel*


----------



## CL90 (3. November 2015)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab hier in den Thread schon eine weile nicht mehr reingesehen.
Gibt es jetzt schon einen deutlichen Favorit für Wakü?
Ich möchte die Karte bis 1,5Ghz treten und wenn Pascal kommt (oder es mich juckt auch schon vorher) eine weitere dazu kaufen.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab hier in den Thread schon eine weile nicht mehr reingesehen.
> Gibt es jetzt schon einen deutlichen Favorit für Wakü?
> Ich möchte die Karte bis 1,5Ghz treten und wenn Pascal kommt (oder es mich juckt auch schon vorher) eine weitere dazu kaufen.



Die EVGA 980Ti Classified: Für die gibt es nen guten Fullcover Wasserkühler und Backplate (der 780er ist kompatibel mit der 980er!) 
Ich kann meine Game- und Benchstable auf 1,55Ghz prügeln und hab keinerlei Spulenfiepen oder sonstwas und EVGA lässt es Dir eben auch zu uind fördert es schon fast, dasste ne WaKü drauf setzt denn die Garantie bleibt beim Kühlerumbau erhalten!


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

Dafür reicht aber auch die Referenz-EVGA.
Bei der Classified kannst du genau so einen ASIC-Krüppel bekommen.
Reine Glückssache und die Mehranzahl der Phasen hilft nicht wirklich was.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Das mit dem ASIC Krüppel haste natürlich nur nicht bei der Kingpin aber die ist nochmal teurer. Doch die Mehranzahl der Phasen hilft durchaus, da einfach die gesamte Spannungsversorgung damit stabiler läuft und ich halte den Bereich von 1500Mhz+ schon für nen kritischen Bereich. 

Ich mein dann kanste ja gleich zum Referenzmodell greifen und Ruhe geben^^


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

Der Aufpreis für den garantierten ASIC der Kingpin ist halt auch nicht ohne.
EVGA | Articles | EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N


----------



## CL90 (3. November 2015)

also kingpin kommt nicht in frage. Das ist ja schon lächerlich teurer.
Gut ist es schon das bei Evga die Garantie und alles erhalten bleibt. Aber dafür 100€ drauf zu zahlen?
schon eine überlegung wert.
Wie steht es mit MSI und Gigabyte G1? keine alternativen?


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Ja ich mein ich hab ne 75%ige bekommen und bin damit in Kingpin Preisregionen von 1000 Euro 

Für mich hat sich die EVGA halt relativ schnell aufgezwungen, da es ne gute Verfügbarkeit der Kühler gab und die Garantie eben erhalten bleibt. Für die Gaming 6G und die G1 gibt es auch nen Fullcoverkühler soweit ich weiß, aber wie die sich unter Wasser verhalten kann ich Dir nicht sagen udn auch nicht wie Gigabyte und MSI zum Thema Kühlerwechsel stehen... Das müsste bitte jemand anderes kommentieren.


----------



## Vodkaice87 (3. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, erlischt by Gigabyte die Garantie durch den Umbau. Kann Probleme machen, muss aber nicht, wenn man den Original wieder draufschraubt.
MSI bleibt soweit ich weiß die Garantie erhalten, beim Einschicken muss allerdings zurückgebaut werden.
Inno3d ist beim Umbau glaube ich auch nicht so freundlich, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher (Bei SLI würde ich die eh nicht nehmen, wegen der heißen Backplate)
Zotac ist glaube ich wie MSI.
KFA2 glaube auch wie MSI.

Zur Not mal googlen oder Support anschreiben und fragen.

Was OC angeht: ist Glückssache, kann auch sein, dass du mit der Classy unter 1500 hängen bleibst.
Mal abgesehen von Modbios u.ä. 
Ich würde allerdings trotzdem auf EVGA setzen, die haben einfach den besten Support was Wakü angeht.


----------



## Meroveus (3. November 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab hier in den Thread schon eine weile nicht mehr reingesehen.
> Gibt es jetzt schon einen deutlichen Favorit für Wakü?
> Ich möchte die Karte bis 1,5Ghz treten und wenn Pascal kommt (oder es mich juckt auch schon vorher) eine weitere dazu kaufen.



Wenn du Wert auf Garantie und Support legst, ist für dein Vorhaben, EVGA wahrscheinlich alternativlos. Das Ref Design sollte völlig ausreichen für 1,5 GHz (unter Berücksichtigung  von Wakü und Mod Bios, Voltage Tweaking).


----------



## Medje (3. November 2015)

Zieht man eigentlich nach wie vor eine Palit der EVGA vor, wenn man kein OC betreibt?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Japp. Zwar nicht beim Support, denn man seltenst benötigt, aber sonst schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Support wird doch eh üben den Händler erledigt.  
Kann nur Amazon empfehlen, auch wenn sie 40€ über der Konkurrenz liegen (eher weniger). Da gibts selbst nach 2 Jahren noch den vollen Kaufpreis zurück


----------



## Medje (3. November 2015)

Generell korrekt.
Überlege nu gerade. Im anderen Threat schon mal gepostet, dass ich momentan günstig an ein paar Karten komme.

So z.B. auch eine Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme 6GB für ca. 610€
oder eine Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! 6GB für ca. 570€

Spiele allerdings maximal mit 1440p und begnüge mich mit nem dark power pro 11 550W.

Die Palit für 700€ Wäre allenfalls kleiner und leiser. Was ich attraktiv finde. 
zotax extrem scheint da arg overkill zu sein.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Die Zotac extreme ist halt nen verfluchtes Monster im PC... andererseits auch echt kühl und guuut getaktet... hatte sie bis ich auch WaKü umgestiegen bin und war sehr zufrieden! 

Das Dark Power pro P11 550W wird keinesfalls einen Flaschenhals bilden.. keine Sorge!^^


----------



## eXzession (3. November 2015)

Ich schmeiße mal eine Frage in den Raum: 
Zurzeit betriebe ich einen i5-3570k mit 16 GB DDR3 1600 MHZ. Betriebssystem ist auf einer 120GB SSD, der Rest auf einer normlen 1 TB HDD. Netzteil ist eins von BEQUIET (Typ habe ich jetzt gerade  nicht Kopf, schreibe von der Arbeit aus) mit 750W. Motherboard ist P8H77-V LE von Asus. Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir dann eine Gainward GTX-980 Phantom gegönnt, die jetzt Grätsche gemacht hat (Hab das Ding an meheren Systemen ausprobiert, die Lüfter reagiern überhaupt nicht und das MB erkennt sie ebenso wenig, außerdem erhalte ich bei keinem der Systeme einen Beep-Code) . Da ich das Ding zurück nach Alternate geschickt habe und dir mir wahrscheinlich eine Rückerstattung zahlen werden, ist mein Blick auf die 980 ti gefallen, die es vor einem Jahr noch nicht gab.

Zur Info: Meine letzte Grafikkarte war eine ASUS Matrix HD 5870, die ganze 4 1/2 Jahre gehalten hat und jetzt bei einem Kumpel im Rechner weiterhin brav schuftet.  Da ich mit die GTX 980 mit dem Ziel gekauft habe, für mindestens 3 jahre erstmal nicht mehr aufzurüsten (war bei der Matrix genau so) frage ich mich jetzt ob ich mir nicht eine 980 ti kaufen soll. Der Preisunterschied zwischen der damaligen 980 (560 €] und der 980 ti liegt ja gerade mal bei 100 €, wobei die 980 ti aber noch 50% mehr Speicher hat (ganz zu schweigen von dem Chip). 

Aktuell spiele ich noch in Full-HD, plane aber irgendwann im nächsten Jahr auf WQHD bzw. 4k umzusteigen.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

eXzession schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße mal eine Frage in den Raum:
> Zurzeit betriebe ich einen i5-3570k mit 16 GB DDR3 1600 MHZ.  Betriebssystem ist auf einer 120GB SSD, der Rest auf einer normlen 1 TB  HDD. Netzteil ist eins von BEQUIET (Typ habe ich jetzt gerade  nicht  Kopf, schreibe von der Arbeit aus) mit 750W. Motherboard ist P8H77-V LE  von Asus. Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir dann eine Gainward GTX-980 Phantom  gegönnt, die jetzt Grätsche gemacht hat (Hab das Ding an meheren  Systemen ausprobiert, die Lüfter reagiern überhaupt nicht und das MB  erkennt sie ebenso wenig, außerdem erhalte ich bei keinem der Systeme  einen Beep-Code) . Da ich das Ding zurück nach Alternate geschickt habe  und dir mir wahrscheinlich eine Rückerstattung zahlen werden, ist mein  Blick auf die 980 ti gefallen, die es vor einem Jahr noch nicht gab.
> 
> Zur Info: Meine letzte Grafikkarte war eine ASUS Matrix HD 5870, die  ganze 4 1/2 Jahre gehalten hat und jetzt bei einem Kumpel im Rechner  weiterhin brav schuftet.  Da ich mit die GTX 980 mit dem Ziel gekauft  habe, für mindestens 3 jahre erstmal nicht mehr aufzurüsten (war bei der  Matrix genau so) frage ich mich jetzt ob ich mir nicht eine 980 ti  kaufen soll. Der Preisunterschied zwischen der damaligen 980 (560 €] und  der 980 ti liegt ja gerade mal bei 100 €, wobei die 980 ti aber noch  50% mehr Speicher hat (ganz zu schweigen von dem Chip).
> ...





Ich warte noch immer auf die Frage!?
Willst Du ne Modellempfehlung, oder ob es scih lohnt statt der 980 ne 980Ti zu nehmen oder was willst Du wissen? 
Hast Du Kompatibilitätsängste oder was ist der Hintergrund deiner Anfrage^^


----------



## eXzession (3. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich warte noch immer auf die Frage!?
> Willst Du ne Modellempfehlung, oder ob es scih lohnt statt der 980 ne 980Ti zu nehmen oder was willst Du wissen?
> Hast Du Kompatibilitätsängste oder was ist der Hintergrund deiner Anfrage^^


Jep, die Frage ist, ob sich die 100€ mehr für eine ti lohnen oder nicht. Laut den Benchmarks ja, vor allem auf Auflösungen über Full-HD. Kompabilitätsängste habe ich übrigens keine , bin da ziemlich schmerzbefreit.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Gut also ich mein wenn Du echt nur 100 Euro drauf legst würde ihc nicht lange überlegen und definitiv sofort zuschlagen bei ner 980Ti... Ich zocke in WQHD und bin der Meinung, dass das die perfekte Karte dafür ist und die ganze 4K Welt noch zu weit von der Realität bzw. spielbaren Details und FPS Raten entfernt ist... kurz: JA!


----------



## eXzession (3. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Gut also ich mein wenn Du echt nur 100 Euro drauf legst würde ihc nicht lange überlegen und definitiv sofort zuschlagen bei ner 980Ti... Ich zocke in WQHD und bin der Meinung, dass das die perfekte Karte dafür ist und die ganze 4K Welt noch zu weit von der Realität bzw. spielbaren Details und FPS Raten entfernt ist... kurz: JA!


Mensch dankt. Noch was: Den Prozessor wollte ich jetzt noch ein bis zwei Jahre behalten, ich denke mal das geht in Ordnung, oder?

Edit: Doofe Frage hat sich erledigt .


----------



## Meroveus (3. November 2015)

eXzession schrieb:


> Jep, die Frage ist, ob sich die 100€ mehr für eine ti lohnen oder nicht. Laut den Benchmarks ja, vor allem auf Auflösungen über Full-HD. Kompabilitätsängste habe ich übrigens keine , bin da ziemlich schmerzbefreit.



Bei 1080p - 99% Nein

Bei 1440p - 99% Ja


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

1080p - Ja 

1440p - Ja


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Es kommt immer darauf an was man so an Bildqualität erwartet. Es wäre falsch eine 980ti für 1080p nicht zu empfehlen. Was wenn er mit 120/144hz spielt, da ist Big Maxwell für 1080p120 gerade richtig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Muss man nicht. 
Ich spiele in Full-HD und laste meine TI sogar ganz ohne DSR voll aus  

Es würde sich nicht lohnen, wenn die Ti nicht mehr FPS als die non-TI produzieren würde. Dies tut sie aber und das mit ordentlich Abstand zur Non-TI. 
Also non-sense eine TI nicht für 1080p zu empfehlen. 
Eine Grafikkarte kann gar nicht schnell genug sein, es wäre auch sinnvoll das Geld in eine Graka als beispielsweise in eine CPU zu stecken.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bei 1080p - Nein.
> 
> Dazu muss man schon ein ziemlicher Kantenglättungsfetischist sein oder ähnlich gerne mit DSR spielen.
> Ansonsten ist es einfach zu viel des Guten. FHD bekommt eine 970/980 wunderbar gebacken.
> ...



Wenn er doch schreibt er will auf WQHD umstellen... Und die gesparten 100 Euro sind der Rede nicht wert und ne Spiele braucht man nich wirklich...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Hier übrigens gut zu sehen, beträgt der FPS Unterschied in 1080p ganze 15-15 FPS zu einer 980TI. 

The Witcher 3 V1.07 unter Windows 10: 25 Grafikkarten mit neuen Treibern getestet [Test der Woche]


Erst mit der TI wird es überhaupt flüssig spielbar.  

Aber lohnt sich ja nicht für 1080p, stimmt


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Ähm, die Diskussion hatten wir doch erst Ende letzter Woche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Diese Frage "muss es immer max Details sein" ist sowas von unnötig wenn jemand über eine 980TI nachdenkt. Die Antwort kennt man schon  
Eine 980 ist eine gute Karte, die TI machts aber bei weitem besser. Wer das Geld hat und alles aufdrehen will, kauft sich die TI. Gerade wenn man vor hat demnächst in WQHD zu spielen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Wenn man das Geld hat, lohnt es sich definitiv. 
Sie lohnt sich für 1080p genauso wie für 1440p.
Bei 1440p lohnen sich sogar 2 

Das Klischee ist wohl eher "für 1080p lohnt sich keine TI".

Es muss halt jeder selber selber wissen was seine Ansprüche sind. Generell zu sagen eine ti lohnt sich nicht, stimmt eben nicht. 
Eine 980 ist schon mit 1080p überfordert. Da würde ich mich spätestens beim Kauf des neuen Monitors extrem ärgern nicht die 100€ draufgelegt zu haben.


----------



## Meroveus (3. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld hat, lohnt es sich definitiv.
> Sie lohnt sich für 1080p genauso wie für 1440p.
> Bei 1440p lohnen sich sogar 2
> 
> Das Klischee ist wohl eher "für 1080p lohnt sich keine TI".



Aus meinen letzten 20 Spielen, gab es genau 1, was ich in 1080p mit einer GTX 980 Ti gespielt hab und das war Witcher 3 (Max Out inkl. Hairworks). Für die restlichen 19 Spiele, war teils sogar 1440p unterfordernd für die Karte. Deswegen vertrete ich die Meinung, das die GTX 980 Ti, für 1080p zu viel des guten ist. (wenn man sich nicht, auf 1 Spielt versteift, oder einen 144 Hz Monitor besitzt, von dem man auch Gebrauch macht)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Naja Crysis 3, Far cry 2, Ark-Survival (da sogar extrem)  und sicher noch viele andere Spiele, bzw bei den neuen wird es immer höhere Anforderungen geben. 

Klar für bf4, cs go und co reicht eine 380 oder 960.

Oder noch besser, am besten direkt eine Konsole. Die "lohnt" sich am meisten.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Man kauft bei Hardware nicht für die Zukunft. Das geht immer nach hinten los.



Find ich richtig und gut! Empfehle ich so auch immer...  aber JETZT für "nur" (ist natürlich relativ zu betrachten!) nen Hunni erheblich mehr Leistung zu kaufen ist doch nicht verkehrt, oder? Wenn er das Budget hat kann er sich selbst somit direkt in die vordersten Riegen der Single GPU Systeme katapultieren! 
Und auch FHD kann ne 980 Ti ausreizen... bei FPS intensiven Games (CS:GO oder COD etc.) ist man teilweise um jedes Frame dankbar... also: Immer noch meine Empfehlung: 980 Ti!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. November 2015)

Habe deinen Beitrag mal geliked einfach nur weil es für 99% der Nutzer die unumstößliche Warheit darstellt  
Die 980Ti dürfte in anbetracht der Ziele die AMD und Nvidia mit der nächsten Gen verfolgen leistungstechnisch mindestens von einer Mittelklasse Karte abgelöst werden. Wenn man die Power jetzt nicht braucht ist die 980Ti die schlechteste Karte die man kaufen kann (Titan zähle ich mal nicht ) 

Wenn man die leistung aber atm gebrauchen kann ist die 980Ti eine gute Empfehlung wenn das Geld da ist.


----------



## Medje (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verkehrt, wenn man die teure 980, die er als Grundlage nimmt, heranzieht.
> Wir können diese Basis aber verändern.
> 390 Nitro. Oft die selbe Leistung wie eine 980, hat 8GB und plötzlich klaffen da 300€ erspartes zwischen den Empfehlungen hier.
> Ihr beratet einfach nicht, ihr tretet auf wie Verkäufer, die ihm etwas andrehen wollen, was er wohl gar nicht benötigt.
> ...



Dem ersten Technik-Check zu Anno 2205 nach kommen die Karten unter 980 ti aber schon ins Schwitzen, wenn man jeden Riegel hochdrehen möchte für sein Geld.


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Medje schrieb:


> Dem ersten Technik-Check zu Anno 2205 nach kommen die Karten unter 980 ti aber schon ins Schwitzen, wenn man jeden Riegel hochdrehen möchte für sein Geld.



Ohja, aber wenn man das AA rausnimmt, sollte es schon wieder ein wenig besser aussehen.


----------



## Meroveus (3. November 2015)

Medje schrieb:


> Dem ersten Technik-Check zu Anno 2205 nach kommen die Karten unter 980 ti aber schon ins Schwitzen, wenn man jeden Riegel hochdrehen möchte für sein Geld.



Das wird sich aber auch wieder einpendeln, wenn die passenden Treiber dafür da sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight, 


ich verstehe alles was du sagst. Natürlich kann man mit Mid-End Karten ebenfalls Spaß haben, dort bekommt man meist mehr fürs Geld. 
Aber ob man nun für 500€ oder 600€ eine Karte kauft macht den Braten nicht fett. Man bekommt für das Geld ordentlich Leistung. 
Die 980TI ist eben für Leute die sich so etwas leisten können und wollen. Und für diese Leute lohnt sie sich eben auch für 1080p. 
Wenn es hier im Vernunft oder P/L geht, sind wir erstens im falschen Forum und zweitens müsste man jedes mal eine Konsole empfehlen oder stumpf die beste P/L-Hardware. 

Eine 980TI kann ich für 1080p sehr empfehlen, genauso wie für 1440p oder höher.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Der Beratung sucht, wird im 980ti Laberthread nicht fündig werden. Logisch. 

Eine HD7970 hatte durch Treiberoptimierungen ein halbes Jahr nach ihrer Erscheinung auch 50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Medje (3. November 2015)

Gerade nochmal mein Gehäuse gecheckt (Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced):
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/089235/3/cooler-master-cm-690-ii-advanced.jpg

Bei 32,8cm Abmessung der Zotac extreme wäre der PC quasi zweigeteilt. Luft unterhalb der Karte könnte nicht nach oben/hinten entweichen.

Momentan exakt die Einteilung wie im Bild. Da würde sie vermutlich nicht mal reinpassen, sofern ich nicht die Hälfte der SATA-Plätze entferne. 

Übersehe ich die Lösung?

*Update: Lese gerade "Platz für Grafikkarte(n)	30 cm" ... great


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Die Amp Extreme ist "nur" 315mm lang.
Dein Gehäuse kann maximal 304mm aufnehmen, fehlen also 10mm.
Lösung:
Palit Super Jetstream nehmen.


----------



## Hübie (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, verstehst du es nicht.
> Dein "lohnen" in diesem Bereich ist einfach nichts wert. Die 980Ti wäre nach deiner Logik die "lohnenswerteste Karte" auf dem Markt.
> Ist sie aber definitiv nicht. Ob sich etwas "lohnt" kann im Endeffekt sogar nur er selbst sagen.
> Wenn man diesen "max Details"-Wahn hat und am besten noch alles bei 144fps mit Texturmod spielen will, kann ich ihm wärmstens ein Titan X -SLI ans Herz legen.
> ...



Das ist nicht richtig. Was ist mit SGSSAA oder 3D Vision? Und jeder hat seine persönliche Inflation oder Deflation. Dein Geld wird für dich persönlich wertloser, je mehr du besitzt. Also ist das Wort "lohnen" sehr trivial in diesem Kontext. Doch es lohnt sich. Für mich. Für dich vielleicht nicht. Das musst du ja entscheiden. Genau so muss jemand entscheiden ob er bereit ist das Geld zu investieren.
Ich kenne mittlerweile einige Knallköpfe die sich voll der Konsumgesellschaft ergeben und so etwas auf Kredit kaufen. Wirtschaftlich lohnt es sich für diese Personen nicht, aber sie machen es. Wie willst du denen das einbläuen? 

Man muss das also mal aus dem eigenen Aspekt heraus betrachten und kann auf dieser Basis eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Aber es als die Wahrheit oder Erkenntnis hinzustellen halte ich für falsch.
Genau so kenne ich Leute die haben soviel Geld, dass die gar nicht darüber nachdenken müssten, aber dennoch nicht zu einer 980 Ti greifen. Also bitte nicht am Vermögen per se festtackern.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Warum darf man für einen FHD Monitor keine 650€ oder sogar teurere Karte kaufen? Das musst Du mir mal erklären. Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich die Karte auch mit FullHD nicht auslasten ließe. 

Und eventuell spart man auf einen guten Monitor für später, braucht aber die GraKa jetzt, weil die alte nicht mehr ausreicht... es gibt 1000 Gründe.


----------



## Shiny49 (3. November 2015)

Es geht doch immer noch darum, dass jemand hier wahrscheinlich den Preis für seine GTX 980 erstattet bekommt und nachdenkt als neue Karte eine 980 ti zu nehmen, oder hab ich hier den Überblick verloren ?

Da die 980 ti preislich nun einen ähnlichen Preis wie die 980 damals einnimmt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, warum diese Person erneut eine GTX 980 oder gar schlechtere Karte nehmen soll, die im Vergleich zum geringem Mehraufwand von 100 EUR zum einen eine neuere Karte herstellt, die wahrscheinlich später immer noch einen Mehrwert gegenüber der 980 hat und b) besser performt.


----------



## Hübie (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Darum geht und ging es doch gar nicht?!
> Er soll sich laut den Leuten hier, die selbst noch am new toy syndrom leiden, für einen FHD-Monitor (!) eine 650€-Karte zulegen.
> Keiner hat ihn gefragt, was er spielt, was er treibt, was er braucht. Aber die zwei Herren bescheinigen ihm auf dem Fuß, dass er ohne 980Ti kaum noch glücklich werden kann und er unbedingt kaufen muss.
> Das ist leidlich intelligent.
> ...



Er bekommt sowieso 560€ zurück. 100 drauf lohnen sich aus meiner Sicht in jedem Falle. Zumal er nächstes Jahr auf native 1440p oder gar 2160p umsteigt. Weiß also nicht was er da mit einer R9 390 und dem überschüssigen Geld besser machen würde. Ehrlich nicht.


----------



## wolflux (3. November 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Was ist mit SGSSAA oder 3D Vision? Und jeder hat seine persönliche Inflation oder Deflation. Dein Geld wird für dich persönlich wertloser, je mehr du besitzt. Also ist das Wort "lohnen" sehr trivial in diesem Kontext. Doch es lohnt sich. Für mich. Für dich vielleicht nicht. Das musst du ja entscheiden. Genau so muss jemand entscheiden ob er bereit ist das Geld zu investieren.
> Ich kenne mittlerweile einige Knallköpfe die sich voll der Konsumgesellschaft ergeben und so etwas auf Kredit kaufen. Wirtschaftlich lohnt es sich für diese Personen nicht, aber sie machen es. Wie willst du denen das einbläuen?
> 
> Man muss das also mal aus dem eigenen Aspekt heraus betrachten und kann auf dieser Basis eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Aber es als die Wahrheit oder Erkenntnis hinzustellen halte ich für falsch.
> Genau so kenne ich Leute die haben soviel Geld, dass die gar nicht darüber nachdenken müssten, aber dennoch nicht zu einer 980 Ti greifen. Also bitte nicht am Vermögen per se festtackern.



Vollkommen richtig, wenn man für sein Hobby Schulden machen muss kann es nicht Spass oder Freude machen. 
Das Gefühl das Geld in der Hand erarbeitet zu haben und sagen zu können dafür leiste mir dieses oder jenes, ist einfach nur gut. 
Und Geiz ist auch nicht mehr Geil.

MfG.wolflux


----------



## OC.Conny (3. November 2015)

Wie Moon_Knight schon geschrieben hat kann man eigentlich gar keine Beratung durchführen ohne zu fragen was er spielt und wellche Prämissen er setzt aber ne 980 Ti bei FullHd einfach zu sagen ja das brauchst du halte ich für falsch.


----------



## wolflux (3. November 2015)

Das ist auch falsch aber richtig und falsch, das muss man selber entscheiden. 
Wenn ich eine Classified kaufe und die nur in Full-Hd und 100% Qualität  laufen lasse? ist dass genauso richtig und nicht falsch.
Einen Ferrari muss ich ja auch nicht immer 7500 Umin fahren nur weil er ein Ferrari ist denn er muss auch mal langsam in der Stadt fahren können. 
Blöder Vergleich aber ihr versteht schon.

Ebenso kann ich als 980 ti Besitzer eine Karte länger halten während andere schon die zweite Mittelklassekarte kaufen mussten.

Das Thema ist zu Müssig  denn es soll beim kaufen Spass machen und beim Spielen Freunde machen, so lange wie möglich. 
☺


----------



## Hübie (3. November 2015)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Wie Moon_Knight schon geschrieben hat kann man eigentlich gar keine Beratung durchführen ohne zu fragen was er spielt und wellche Prämissen er setzt aber ne 980 Ti bei FullHd einfach zu sagen ja das brauchst du halte ich für falsch.



Das stimmt natürlich. Man sollte gezielt fragen was er spielt. Habt ihr das gemacht? Hab ich wohl überlesen. 



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wie ich es hasse, mich zu wiederholen und bereits gesprochenes nochmal zu erklären. Lest doch einfach die letzten (mittlerweile) 3 Seiten und gut.
> Niemand weiß, was er macht. Ob sich die 980Ti lohnt...
> 
> Und man dreht sich wieder im Kreis und im Kreis und im Kreis...
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich. Hattest du nachgefragt? Er meldet sich ja offenbar auch nicht mehr, also brauchen wir unser virales Marketing nicht mehr betreiben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

Moon Knight versteht einfach nicht das es eben auch ja als Antwort auf die Frage gibt. 

Ich kann als 980ti Besitzer und 1080p Nutzer sehr gut einschätzen ob sich das lohnt. Und verdammt noch mal es tut es (in meinem als auch sicherlich vielen anderen Fällen). 

Wie kann man denn nur so stur sein?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Also alles schön und gut, aber wenn man eine 700€ Karte verbaut, und dann den Heaven anwirft und schon die Spulen während des Benchmarks zirpen hört und es beim verlassen des Leistungsparcours auf 4.000FPS hoch geht, wird´s grauslich. 

Im geschlossenen Gehäuse unterm Tisch merkt man davon recht wenig. Außer man kriecht unterm Schreibtisch und hört sich das einmal 40cm neben dem Gehäuse an. 

Der Lüfter ist sehr leise, im Gegensatz zum Windforce 3X Kühler unhörbar. Maximal wurden 72°C gemessen bei 1,167v - 1.354mhz. Angefangen hat es mit 1.187v - 1.366mhz.

ASIC 75,2%.

Die Gigabyte 780 Ti Windforce 3X @ 1.150mhz erreichte in Heaven 10.085 Frames - 38,7 Fps - 975 Pkt.
Die Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream @ 1.354mhz erreichte in Heaven 14.283 Frames - 54,8 Fps - 1.380 Pkt.

Ich bin absolut kein Fan vom zurückschicken, aber ich gebe der Karte noch eine Chance und werde sie diese Woche quälen. Es wird nichts übertaktet oder geflasht, obwohl die Karte das selbe Verhalten wie die damalige GTX 780Ti aufweist. Mit 1,187v starten, und dann auf 1,161v zurückschalten, obwohl 1,10v genügen. 

Betreffen des *Wärmeleitpads *auf der Rückseite, ich habe mir die Karte mit einer Taschenlampe angesehen, und festgestellt das es ein Pad zwischen der Backplate und den VRM´s gibt.


----------



## Icedaft (3. November 2015)

Am Kabelmanagement arbeiten wir aber noch, gelle?!


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Ja willst du das PCI-E Kabel jetzt von oben nach unten verlegen? Da ist es besser wenn´s von unten rauf kommt. Seitlich stört es noch mehr. Funk wäre Klasse. Aber andererseits hast du schon recht, wenn doch die kühle Luft von vorne unten reinkommt.

Ich muss echt mal was zocken gehen, damit ich Freude an der Palit 980ti bekomme, und mal diagnostizieren kann wie was wann eintritt. Mit der 780ti hatte ich anfangs mehr Freude.

Das ist doch echt *******, selbst wenn ich die retour schicke, ist es noch kein garant, das der nächste die nicht bekommt. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht leiden.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Moon Knight, Du hast die Wahrheit nicht für Dich gepachtet. Und in diesem Fall bin ich einfach mal anderer Meinung als Du.

Natürlich macht eine 980Ti mit FullHD Sinn!


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab eine 980ti für 1440p und irgendwie ist eine 980ti für Full HD nicht sinnvoll für 5 von 500 Spiele.

In Dying Light ist der Unterschied von der 780ti zur 980ti enorm.

Morgen werde ich mal die Gigabunte 780ti verbauen um das Verhalten des Spulenfiepens zu vergleichen. Es gibt Video´s da ist es weit schlimmer und auch welche wo es nicht so übel ist. 

Wie gesagt, man kann auch die Karte zurückschicken und man bekommt eine schlimmere, bzw. gleiche zurück. Da wäre es gleich das klügste sich von Big Maxwell für immer zu trennen und Big Kepler weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Btw kann Sinn sich nur ergeben und nicht machen.



Auch zu dieser oft zitierten "Weisheit" gibt es durchaus konträre Meinungen. Nochmal, Du hast die Wahrheit nicht für Dich gepachtet!

Sprachblog Sinn machen vs. Sinn ergeben


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Mondritter:
Behauptungen können auch keinen Sinn machen aber nur im umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch, nachdem wir uns hier aber in einem Hobbyforum und nicht im Linguistiktalk am Nachmittag befinden würde ich das als legitim betiteln. 

Darüber hinaus muss ich nun mal Grestorn Rückenwind verleihen (um bei deinen schönen Naturanspielungen zu bleiben): Eine GPU wie die 980 war bei Erscheinen sehr teuer und die 980 Ti ist es auch heute noch. Natürlich ist jede Generation etwas stärker, damit die Hersteller auch wieder mehr Geld verlangen können... klar soweit? 

Das man aber eine grundsolide GPU heute wenn man gewillt ist die Kohle auszugeben (warst Du ja auch selbst!) ruhig kaufen kann wenn man ohnehin den Plan hat auf WQHD o.Ä. umzusteigen sollte doch genauso einleuchten wie es auch kompletter Schwachsinn ist jetzt auf die nächste GPU Generation zu warten und dann 700 Euro auszugeben.... macht doch mal GAR keinen Sinn.... hast Du nicht selbst gesagt "Ich kaufe Hardware wenn ich sie brauche und nicht für die Zukunft"? Und Ich kann selbst bestätigen udn unterstreichen: Mit FHD kann ich ne 980TI auslasten und selbst wenn die Unterschiede minimal sind ist sie stark genug auf WQHD alles auf "hoch" zu berechnen... also bitte: Komm etwas runter von deinem hohen Ross und stell mich und alle die hier (im 980Ti Laberthreat wohlgemerkt!^^) ne 980ti empfehlen nicht als unwissen, verschwenderisch, dämlich, unreflektiert, von nem Fetisch besessen und VERKÄUFER dar... ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden und würde es nun gerne dabei belassen. Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Wow wie hier seitenlang diskutiert wird.
Eien 980ti kann in FHD durchaus Sinn machen, muss sie aber nicht.
Davon ab hat der eigentliche Fragensteller gleich am Anfang geschrieben, dass er nächstes Jahr auf WQHD bzw 4K wechseln.
Warum sollte man dann jetzt nicht eine 980ti empfehlen?
Bis er den neunen Monitor hat, kann er die überschüssige Leistung in DSR und ähnliches stecken.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. November 2015)

Mit der 390 kann er den Monitortausch(WQHD/4K) bis zum Erscheinen von Pascal vergessen,und die meisten von uns wissen wie lange die guten Coustomkarten letztendlich bis zum Release und Verfügbarkeitsstatus gebraucht haben.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das wurde doch absolut durchdiskutiert.
> Er hat nicht den Plan, morgen oder in all zu naher zukunft umzusteigen. Die Rede war von "irgendwann nächstes Jahr".
> Natürlich willst du ihm Rückenwind geben, warst du ja einer der beiden, die die 980Ti gleich als ultima ratio verkauften.
> Das Gros der ausfallenden Synonyme hast du dir btw für deine Umschreibung einfallen lassen.
> ...



Wie ich sehe kannste höflich bleiben und hast deinen Humor nich verloren was schonmal gut ist und dich zu nem angenehmeren Gesprächspartner macht als... sagen wir mal ... >75% der User hier 

Mei ich denke wir kommen da nicht auf nen grünen Zweig v.A. ist es halt doof hier fast nur 980 Ti Nutzer bzw. Interessierte hocken zu haben 
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir ja ne stimmige Antwort auf meine Frage liefern, die sich mir automatisch stellt und warum ich gleich die 980 Ti empfehle: Warum soll er JETZT in ne (z.B.) 390 Nitro investieren für 330 Euro, potentielles Budget für PC Komponenten liegen lassen bis die nächste GPU Generation raus kommt, dann (mal angenommen) Mitte nächsten Jahres (?) eine neuere Generation kaufen? Den Verlust den er beim Verkauf der R390 macht kann er sich doch sparen und Stand heute ist alles was die nächste Generation (wie auch immer sie heißen möge im Detail) reine Spekulation...


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Doch doch. Blog vs Duden = Duden siegt.
> Es kommt nur darauf an, wie weit man sich erniedrigen möchte, um nicht der unterlegenen Meinung anzugehören.



Du weißt was das Wort "konträr" bedeutet, oder? Ich kenne beide Meinungen sehr gut. Und der Zwiebelfisch ist a) alt und wurde b) ebenfalls sehr konträr diskutiert.

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen will, und auch schon mehrfach gesagt habe, Du solltest wirklich mal aufhören, Deine *Meinung* als absolute Wahrheit hinzustellen. Das ist echt nervig. Niemand nimmt Dir Deine Meinung weg, aber bitte akzeptiere endlich mal, dass man auch anderer Meinung sein kann, die deswegen kein bisschen weniger fundiert sein muss.

Alleine Deine Wortwahl "unterlegene Meinung" sagt schon alles. Für Dich scheint das ein Kontest zu sein und Du musst Deinen Widersacher zerquetschen...


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Aber sagen wir es jetzt nochmals laut: die Diskussion bekommt erst neue Nahrung, wenn sich der Herr wieder meldet und man ihm die - von mir ermahnten - Fragen stellen kann.



Dann alle im Chor: 1...2...3...: LIEBER STARTER DIESER DISKUSSION: BITTE ERLEUCHTE UNS MIT DEINEN PLÄNEN DENN SONST KÖNNEN WIR ALLE NICHT SCHLAFEN WENN WIR NICHT WISSEN WER RECHT HATTE!!! 

ich hab's ja schon gesagt, und vielleicht kann man das ja etwas diplomatischer verpacken: Wenn er auf WQHD umrüsten will/wird: JETZT 980 Ti kaufen, wenn 4K "demnächst" kommen soll gleich ne 390 nehmen und warten bis big pascal (oder wie auch immer das Zeuch dann heißt) und DANN bei ner richtig fetten GPU zuschlagen... vielleicht ist dann das Thema 4K etwas realitätsnäher


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. November 2015)

Wieso wird hier immer gepredigt das 4K mit der 980ti nicht funktioniert?
Bei mir läuft das die letzten 3 Monate ohne Probleme mit dem Acer 28" Gsync.
Man kann auch auf 4K die Details von Ultra auf High stellen.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. November 2015)

Meine Palit hat keine Lüfterhysterie, das Anlaufen hört man kaum. Ich habe aber den Semi-Passiv Modus vorerst deaktiviert. Bzw. die Lüfterkurve verändert. Jetzt läuft die Karte im Idle mit 34% (750U/min) was nicht hörbar ist und die Karte hat 32°C im Idle.

Das einzige was ich tun könnte, wäre die Karte auseinander zu nehmen, und die Spannungswandler sauber mit Silikon zu umhüllen um die Vibrationen der Spulen zu verhindern, bzw. zu minimieren. 

Ich mein selbst bei einem Umtausch würde die Karte vorher keiner testen sonst wäre es Gebrauchtware und am Ende käme eine schlimmere oder eine minimal bessere Karte. Da frag ich lieber den Händler ob er mir Garantie auf das Silikonattentat gibt. Da wäre es sinnvoller mit Big Maxwell für immer abzuschließen und den großen Kepler weiter bis Pascal zu nutzen. Aber ich wollte zuerst ja die MSI Lightning, aber auch die kann "unter höchsten Frequenzen" fiepen, und es wäre sowieso ein Overkill so eine Karte unter Luft zu betreiben, wobei es auch kein Garant für einen Mehrgewinn beim takten ist. Außer das die um 150€ teurer gewesen wäre.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier immer gepredigt das 4K mit der 980ti nicht funktioniert?
> Bei mir läuft das die letzten 3 Monate ohne Probleme mit dem Acer 28" Gsync.
> Man kann auch auf 4K die Details von Ultra auf High stellen.



Hm klar geht 4K auf ner 980Ti! ... Kommt immer auf deine Bedürfnisse halt an... sogar mit ner 970 "läuft" 4K... 
Ich will halt nur hohe FPS Raten (um die 100 sollten es schon sein) und hohe Details und GSYNC v.A. weil ich halt die meiste Zeit COD zocke ist das so mein primäres Bedürfnis... und jetzt versuch bitte nicht mir zu erzählen ich kann COD Ghosts auf 1000 FPS in halbwegs ansehnlicher Optik in 4K auf ner 980 Ti zocken... ^^

Edit: 


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ach Quark. Ernst oder böse meine ich hier gar  nichts. Also glaub nicht, dass diese Diskussion meine Meinung von euch  nachhaltig schädigt (ich hoffe umgekehrt gilt dasselbe). Ein wenig  anzicken darf nicht ausschließlich der holden Weiblichkeit vorbehalten  sein.
> Man kann sich ja nicht immer gleich abgrundtief hassen. Das macht einsam.
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ich muss erhlich gestehen nach der Diskussion hasse ich dich abgrundtief und kann dich nie wieder leiden! 
Stimmt... die weibliche Seite im Manne muss auch mal ausgelebt werden  
Ich muss ja sagen: Die Palit ist mir vergleichsweise egal... ich hab mein aktuelles Traumkärtchen gefunden und bin sehr glücklich... (btw und etwas Offtopic: Hab derzeit der 278Q und bin wegen TN vs. IPS Panel am Überlegen umzusteigen auf den 279er... wie zufrieden bist Du denn und welchen hattest Du vorher?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. November 2015)

Wer viel Egoshooter spielt wird mit 4K eh nicht glücklich da momentan bei 60hz Feierabend ist.
Bis die Monitore mal 4K 144hz schaffen dauert das eh noch und da hilft dann auch kein Big-Pascal mehr.
Meine Bild schwankt zwischen 40-60 Fps,dank Gsync kein Problem.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @über mir
> Kennen wir uns? Ich bin dir hier im Forum noch nie begegnet. Außerdem ist es nicht nur meine Meinung.


Spielt es eine Rolle, ob wir uns kennen? Jedenfalls wird es schon einige geben, auch hier, die mich kennen. Ist aber nicht wichtig.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mehrfach Unterstützung und zuspruch erhalten (lies endlich den Thread).


Sind wir jetzt bei einer Mehrheitsentscheidung oder bei einer Diskussion?! 


Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine vorbehaltlose Empfehlung für eine 980Ti bei FHD. Das hat nichts mit "Meinung" zu tun. Es gibt dafür handfeste, logisch belegbare Grundsätze.
> Die kann man annehmen, denen kann man sich widersetzen. Als "Berater" sollte man schon die sachliche und fallbezogene Eruierung anstreben.


Von "vorbehaltsloser Empfehlung" hat auch keiner gesprochen. Du bist der einzige, der das so formuliert hat, Ich habe Dir nur widersprochen, als Du geschrieben hast, dass eine 980Ti für FullHD nicht sinnvoll ist. Das Gegenteil von "nicht sinnvoll" ist nicht "vorbehaltslose Empfehlung"!

Eine 980Ti kann aus vielen Gründen die Karte der Wahl sein. Wenn einem z.B. 4 GB nicht reichen und man aber Wert auf nVidia legt. Oder wenn man gerne DSR nutzen will. Oder auch, wenn man Reserven haben möchte und in möglichst keiner Situation unter 60 fps fallen möchte (was auch eine 980Ti in FHD nicht zu leisten im Stande ist, je nach Spiel und Einstellungen). 

Eine vorbehaltslose Empfehlung ist sowieso völlig sinnlos, weil das von enorm vielen Faktoren abhängt. Wenn aber jemand bereit ist, das Geld auszugeben, dann werde ich ihm sagen, dass eine 980Ti massive Vorteile ggü. einer 980 hat, alleine durch das VRAM. Wenn man eine 390X gegen die 980Ti stellt, dann wird es sowieso mehr religiös, aber auch dann würde ich aus anderen Gründen zur 980Ti raten. Aber das ist zweifellos dann sehr subjektiv. 

Der einzige Grund nicht zur 980Ti zu greifen ist aus meiner Sicht lediglich ein monetärer. Wenn einem das Geld leid tut und es besser für andere Dinge ausgeben können möchte, dann sollte man die Finger von der 980Ti lassen. In allen anderen Fällen halte ich persönlich diese Karte für "vorbehaltslos empfehlenswert".


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund nicht zur 980Ti zu greifen ist aus meiner Sicht lediglich ein monäterer. Wenn einem das Geld leid tut und es besser für andere Dinge ausgeben können möchte, dann sollte man die Finger von der 980Ti lassen. In allen anderen Fällen halte ich persönlich diese Karte für "vorbehaltslos empfehlenswert".



Erinnert mich an teure Prozessoren und Monitore.
Brauchen tut man sie nicht unbedingt, aber man will sie.
Wenn man das Geld hat und eine 980ti haben will, klar warum dann auch nicht bei FHD.
Aber sobald man fragt ob sich das lohnt, dann sollte man es vergessen.


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2015)

Ich bin ganz glücklich mit der 980Ti@1080p
Ich hab ein paar Spiele die brauchen mehr als meine alten 3GB VRAM, bzw. wären 4GB auch zu wenig und Star Citizen lastet die Karte aktuell mit ~96% aus.


----------



## chischko (3. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an teure Prozessoren und Monitore.
> Brauchen tut man sie nicht unbedingt, aber man will sie.
> Wenn man das Geld hat und eine 980ti haben will, klar warum dann auch nicht bei FHD.
> Aber sobald man fragt ob sich das lohnt, dann sollte man es vergessen.



Schönes Abschlusswort und damit würde ich auch darum bitten diese aktuelle Diskussion auf sich beruhen zu lassen bis sich derjeniger, der das Thema gestartet hat wieder meldet mit mehr Bedarf nach Input denn bis dahin geht es eh nur um die persönliche Genugtuung.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2015)

Deine Argumente in diesem Thread, auch in dem verlinkten Posting, überzeugen mich halt in keinster Weise. Akzeptier doch bitte endlich, dass es nicht nur Deine Meinung gibt. Du stellst Deine Meinung als Fakt hin, und das stört mich einfach massiv. Um nichts anderes geht es.


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Also alles schön und gut, aber wenn man eine 700€ Karte verbaut, und dann den Heaven anwirft und schon die Spulen während des Benchmarks zirpen hört und es beim verlassen des Leistungsparcours auf 4.000FPS hoch geht, wird´s grauslich.
> 
> Im geschlossenen Gehäuse unterm Tisch merkt man davon recht wenig. Außer man kriecht unterm Schreibtisch und hört sich das einmal 40cm neben dem Gehäuse an.
> 
> ...



Fiepen bei dem Preis geht gar nicht. Zurück damit! Beim Referenzdesign kommt es wohl öfter vor, dass die auch mal in, für Spiele relevante, Bereiche fiepen.  Versuch doch mal ein custom design.

Hier ists übrigens unterhaltsamer als im TV


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Nur sollte man bedenken, dass nicht nur die Grafikkarte allein für das Fiepen verantwortlich sein muss.
Auch das wurde hier schon oft genug besprochen und ein Netzteilwechsel, hat bei vielen Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## rackcity (4. November 2015)

wobei das fiepen bei der 770/780er reihe damals extrem geworden ist im vergleich zu früher.
würde mich nicht wundern wenns bei der 900er ähnlich ist.


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Nein, nicht unbedingt. Du musst einfach dafür sorgen, dass bei der Wärmeausdehnung, des Kupferdrahtes, der Kern sich auch ausdehnt oder das Gehäuse weniger anfällig ist. Billige Plastikgehäuse vs. Keramik z.B. machen einen großen Unterschied.

@JoM79: Wenn er innerhalb der 14-tägigen Rückgabefrist ist soll er sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Amon (4. November 2015)

Hat doch keiner von neuem Netzteil kaufen geredet. Es wurde halt nur angemerkt dass das fiepen auch das Netzteil als Ursache haben kann. Wenns innerhalb der Frist ist, sollte man sowieso die Karte zurück schicken  das ist keine Frage. Man sollte aber auch das Netzteil mal im Hinterkopf behalten falls die neue Karte auch fiepen sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Hat doch keiner von neuem Netzteil kaufen geredet. Es wurde halt nur angemerkt dass das fiepen auch das Netzteil als Ursache haben kann. Wenns innerhalb der Frist ist, sollte man sowieso die Karte zurück schicken  das ist keine Frage. Man sollte aber auch das Netzteil mal im Hinterkopf behalten falls die neue Karte auch fiepen sollte.


So siehts aus.
Was manche hier rein interpretieren ist schon interessant.
Nur werden so manchmal Karten zurückgeschickt/getauscht bei denen ein Netzteilwechsel Ruhe gebracht hätte.
Da mir damals keiner so richtig beantworten konnte ob am Netzteil liegt, habe ich mir einfach mal eins bestellt gehabt.
Und meine jetzige Kombi aus E10 500W und MSI 980ti Gaming verursacht fast gar kein Spulenfiepen und wenn nur sehr leise.
Davor hatte ich das E10 500W CM und das Antec Edge 550W und da gabs auch keine Probleme mit Spulenfiepen, anders als beim P10 550W.

Deswegen der Denkanstoss.
Wenn zB 3 Karten fiepen, könnte es auch an was anderem als der Karte liegen.


----------



## Amon (4. November 2015)

Ich muss demnächst mein Netzteil auch mal tauschen obwohl meine 7970 noch nie gefiept hat. Habe gestern mal mit erschrecken festgestellt dass das noch ein Pure Power 500W ist.


----------



## bummi18 (4. November 2015)

So nach langem hin und her was denn nun meine 7970 ersetzen soll ist es eine zotac 980 ti amp extrem geworden.
boostet ab werk auf 1440 mhz und macht mit einem i7 4790k 15200 punkte im Firestrike (die normale freie Version) (die 7970 kam gerade mal auf 7200)
in Games wie World of warships taktet Sie runter , Lüfter bleiben stehen, in Farcry 4 , BF 4  hält Sie bei ca. 50% Lüfterdrehzahl 60 - 62 grad (Lüfterkurve mir Afterburner eingestellt).
Einzig die Lüftersteuerung sollte mal überarbeitet werden denn von Haus aus gehen die Lüfter ab 60 grad an , zeigen dann aber ein nerviges an aus bis in höheren Drehzahlen   , nach Rücksprache mit Zotac wirds demnächst ein neues Bios geben das die Hysterese der Lüftersteuerung besser regelt.
Ich hab mit Afterburner mir eine Kurve erstellt und seitdem ist das problem beseitigt.
Da ich neugierig war was die Karte schafft habe ich das Powerlimit mal etwas  angehoben und bei 1440 mhz Boost ihm noch mal + 100 gegeben, karte lief dann im Firestrike auf 1555 mhz ,  58 - 62 grad GPU Temp bei 50 - 60 % Lüfterdrehzal  und brachte 16080 Punkte im Firestrike.
Schön zu sehen was geht aber sinnfrei denn es ist genug Leistung vorhanden. ASIC Qualität mit GPU-Z ergab 78 %  (wie auch immer diese Zahl zu werten ist)
Es ist das erste mal das ich nach wechsel der Graka solch einen Leistungszuwachs bekommen habe .
Die Firestorm Software kann man nutzen , mit Afterburner gehts aber besser.

+ Leistung satt 1250 mhz Standard Boost 1440 mhz
+ sehr leise
+ echte 5 Jahre Garantie (nicht solche Kundenverar...e mit Gewärleistung)
+ liegt deutlich über der Leistung einer Standard getakteten Titan X zu dem die Karte auch deutlich günstiger ist
+ kein Spulen Pfiepen wargenommen


- sehr schwer
- noch kein angepasstes Bios (Lüftersteuerung)

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Das mit dem BIOS haben sie schon vor 2 Monaten gesagt.


----------



## bummi18 (4. November 2015)

bis das Bios angepasst wird lass ich einfach meine Kurve mit Afterburner. Vorteil dadurch, ich lasse mir im game gleich noch die FPS ,GPU temp und Drehzahl anzeigen.
Aber das Zotac nicht mal schaft ne Lüfter/Temp Hysterese festzulegen ist echt schwach.Ich hab aber von dem Problem vor dem Kauf schon gelesen und als Lösung Afterburner schon im Kopf gehabt. 
Naja sind wir mal gespannt was da so kommt...  jedenfalls bin ich happy mit dem riesen Geschoss.

einen komischen effekt habe ich aber und event. weis jemand rat.

wenn ich den rechner starte fährt er normal hoch , zeigt bios bild und kurz bevor das bunte windows logo kommt bekomm ich ein signal loost auf dem monitor und kurz darauf wieder das normale bild von der Windows anmeldung.
sind so gefühlt 5 sekunden wo kein Signal am Monitor ankommt.... kennt das jemand?
Monitor Asus FHD 27" hängt über HDMI an der Graka , am DVI ausgang hab ich über den Adapter DVI , VGA  einen kleinen 15" drann hängen wo ich nebenbei TS3 und andere sachen laufen lasse und der Zeigt beim Booten durchweg Bild.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Sammal... In dem verlinkten Post erzähle ich exakt dasselbe, was du gerade eben angebracht hast, warum man eine 980Ti doch unter FHD gebrauchen könnte.
> Jetzt überzeugt es dich gar nicht mehr?


Du sagst nicht das selbe und insbesondere kommst Du zu einem anderen Schluss. Was aber viel schlimmer ist: Du stellst Deinen Schluss als Fakt hin. Wir reden hier aber nicht über einen Fakt wie "Wasser gefriert bei 0 Grad" (und selbst darüber könnte man streiten  ) sondern über die Wertung und den Nutzen von Vorteilen verglichen mit dem Aufpreis.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Du bist ein schrecklicher Diskussionspartner. Bitte akzeptiere, dass ich ab einem bestimmten Punkt, Postings und User ignorieren muss.


Look who's talking ... 



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist begründet und nachvollziehbar.


Immerhin bemerkst Du jetzt, dass es auch nur eine Meinung ist, das ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt. Wie schon oft geschrieben, ich akzeptiere Deine Meinung, teile sie aber nicht. Wenn der Fragesteller keine Geldprobleme hat, sich z.B. auch jederzeit eine SSD leisten kann, wenn er sie will, dann kann sich der Aufpreis zur 980Ti auch bei FHD absolut rentieren, alleine wegen dem VRAM. Und auch wenn Du Dich meiner Meinung nicht anschließen magst (was Dein gutes Recht ist), so wirst Du hoffentlich nicht verneinen können, dass die 980Ti auch bei FHD deutliche Vorteile bieten kann. Es geht doch nur darum, ob diese den Kaufpreis rechtfertigen, aber gerade das ist doch in höchstem Maße subjektiv.

Und nichts anderes schreibe ich die ganze Zeit. 

Wenn Du jetzt raus bist (und da ich ja dann das letzte Wort hätte  ) bin ich es jetzt auch ...

(Und bitte nimm doch meine Smilies als das was sie sind, nämlich als Zeichen, dass man nicht alles so bitterernst nehmen muss!  )


----------



## jcw1 (4. November 2015)

Ich habe zur Zeit einen i5 4570 (non K; @stock) und GTX770 (2GB RAM) mit 16GB DDR3 RAM unter Win10 laufen. Dargestellt wird unter WQHD (2560x1440p). Habe die Befürchtung, dass mein Rechner die kommenden Titel Fallout 4 und Battlefront nicht flüssig in "hoch" dargestellt bekommt.. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Sollte ich die 650€ für die 980Ti bezahlen? Oder lieber auf nächstes Jahr verschieben? (Pascal Architektur) Denke der Prozessor ist zwar nicht mehr der schnellste - sollte aber damit klar kommen? 

Danke euch! : )


----------



## SLNC (4. November 2015)

jcw1 schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit einen i5 4570 (non K; @stock) und GTX770 (2GB RAM) mit 16GB DDR3 RAM unter Win10 laufen. Dargestellt wird unter WQHD (2560x1440p). Habe die Befürchtung, dass mein Rechner die kommenden Titel Fallout 4 und Battlefront nicht flüssig in "hoch" dargestellt bekommt.. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Sollte ich die 650€ für die 980Ti bezahlen? Oder lieber auf nächstes Jahr verschieben? (Pascal Architektur) Denke der Prozessor ist zwar nicht mehr der schnellste - sollte aber damit klar kommen?
> 
> Danke euch! : )



Prozi reicht dicke noch.

Versuch erstmal die Spiele zu spielen, aber ja es könnte tatsächlich eng werden mit einer 770. Wenn's nicht mehr reicht, dann kannst du natürlich eine 980Ti kaufen, denn es ist auch immer noch eine gute Karte, aber ich würde dir eher dazu raten bis Pascal zu warten, weil die Neuerungen (16nm, HBM usw.) nicht zu unterschätzen sind.

Außerdem sollte man schauen, was AMD so aus dem Hut zaubern wird. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft


----------



## jcw1 (4. November 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Prozi reicht dicke noch.
> 
> Versuch erstmal die Spiele zu spielen, aber ja es könnte tatsächlich eng werden mit einer 770. Wenn's nicht mehr reicht, dann kannst du natürlich eine 980Ti kaufen, denn es ist auch immer noch eine gute Karte, aber ich würde dir eher dazu raten bis Pascal zu warten, weil die Neuerungen (16nm, HBM usw.) nicht zu unterschätzen sind.
> 
> Außerdem sollte man schauen, was AMD so aus dem Hut zaubern wird. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft



Joa klar, werde erstmal abwarten!  Battlefront lief unter FullHD sehr gut mit hohen Einstellungen, ultra war unangenehm von den Frames her. Unter WQHD wird hoch wahrscheinlich schon nicht ganz einfach.. Fallout 4 wird sich ja auch erst noch zeigen müssen..

Pascal Release dürfte irgendwann Q1/2016 sein oder?


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl mein neues Spielzeug endeckt:
> 
> https://geizhals.at/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-v325-003r-a1316962.html
> 
> Das ist ein fertiges Produkt, ohne Abstimmungsfehler oder  Qualitätseinbußen. Zwar ein bisschen teurer, aber lieber gebe ich halt  15% mehr aus, und habe keine Probleme damit.





Hübie schrieb:


> Fiepen bei dem Preis geht gar nicht. Zurück damit!  Beim Referenzdesign kommt es wohl öfter vor, dass die auch mal in, für  Spiele relevante, Bereiche fiepen.  Versuch doch mal ein custom design.
> 
> Hier ists übrigens unterhaltsamer als im TV



Nachher weis man es immer besser. 

Immerhin will ich diese Karte auch keinem anderen antun. Da manche ja ihren Rechnen neben Ihnen auf dem Tisch stehen haben und vielleicht auch mit Wakü, wenn man dann noch Glück hat, hört man nichts, bis aufs Spulenfiepen. Und das ist nerviger als ein lauter Lüfter.

Die Kühlung der Palit ist gut, ich halte die Karte mit 1,187v - 1.366mhz bei unter 68°C, mit 1.700U/min (66% Fan, glaube ich). Da höre ich die Lüfter kaum und es ist ruhig. 

Ich kann das auch schlecht beurteilen, da ich hier 1m Schräg Diagonal zur Karte sitze. Geht man mitten im Spiel (Daying Light) runter hört man das Spulenfiepen deutlich aus 30 - 45cm Entfernung. Und eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit seitens NV, die es nicht schaffen, für den Preis ein ordentliches Ref. Design hinzubekommen.

Was passiert eigentlich mit den Karten, die man retour schickt? 

Den Fehler, das ich etwas behalte, obwohl es schon von Anfang an Probleme gab habe ich schon einmal gemacht, und diesen werde ich nie wieder machen. 

Wenn dann schicke ich diese Karte in den nächsten Tagen, oder anfang nächster Woche zurück, und hol mir eine MSI Lightning, man weis ja nie, im Endeffekt bekommt man wieder eine die unter der Krankheit Spulenfipizius leidet und macht sich beim Händler nicht beliebt. Möglicherweise warte ich sogar bis die Gigabyte Extreme 980ti Serie erscheint. Es ist halt alles ein Glücksspiel.

Es ist aber schon knapp bemessen, von der Graka Innenseite zum PCB hin. Wen man bedenkt das ich hier 1 - 2mm Spielraum zu den SATA Anschlüssen habe.


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @Hübie
> Das hat nichts mit dem Gehäuse zu tun. Es gibt auch offene Spulen. Die tun sich nichts.
> Ansonsten widersprichtbsich da nichts. Sie müssen einfach höherwertig sein. Wie du den Ferritkern gesondert ansprechenn möchtest, wäre sicherlich interessant.^^



Schon mal ne offene Spule auf ner modernen Karte gesehen die nicht gerade auf iGPU krebst (die offenen fiepen eh wie blöd, aber müssen meist nicht diese Lasten ertragen)? Wir sind hier in welchem Thread?  Ferrit ist (alpha-) Eisen und dehnt sich bekanntlich etwas weniger als Kupfer aus. Wenn du jetzt eine Legierung umzu machst, die sich stärker ausdehnt und straffer wickelst hast du deutlich höhere Schwingtoleranzen als bei gewöhnlichen Spulen.

@Jolly91: Wenn alle Kunden fiepende Karten zurückschicken würden, würde was passieren? Richtig. Die Hersteller würde das Design mal ändern. Schlimmstenfalls steigt dann der Preis nochmals weil statt 65 Cent 73 Cent ausgegeben werden.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Kühlung der Palit ist gut, ich halte die Karte mit 1,187v - 1.366mhz bei unter 68°C, mit 1.700U/min (66% Fan, glaube ich). Da höre ich die Lüfter kaum und es ist ruhig.


Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich doch die Wahrnehmung von Lautstärke ist.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2015)

@Jolly91: Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass das Fiepen nur bei extremen Frameraten hörbar wird? Wenn dem so sein sollte, Who Cares? 

Eine Grafikkarte die bei keiner Frequenz in Resonanzschwingungen kommt, ist nur sehr sehr aufwendig zu konstruieren. Man kann das Fiepen, abhängig von Bauteiltoleranzen, evtl. etwas leiser oder lauter hören, ganz verschwinden wird es nie. Und der Hersteller hat das auch kaum in der Hand (von wegen "minderwertige Bauteile" würde ich mal vorsichtig sein).

Wenn ich das Fiepen im normalen Spielbetrieb nicht wirklich hören kann, würde es mich auch nicht stören. Entweder meine Ohren sind schon zu alt oder meine GraKa ist wirklich extrem leise, aber ich höre eigentlich keinerlei Fiepen und das trotz Wasserkühlung und damit verbundenem Fehlen des Lüftergeräusches.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Ich bin da kein Messstab, ich will´s kühl halten, noch ruhig haben, da darf man das Lüfterrauschen ruhig hören. Ein Lüfter der keinen Volumenstrom erzeugt ist kein Lüfter. Erst wenn man den Motor der Lüfter hört wirds gruselig. 

Meine HD7970 hatte genau so ein Spulenfiepen wie die GTX 780Ti, aber erst bei 4 Stelligen Frames, und nicht bei 100Fps. Die hier hört man sobald man Heaven anmacht bei 50Fps. Ja, der Ersteindruck eben.  

Ich hab in YT aber auch schon lautere Gehört.

Ich hab ja noch die GB 780ti WF3, und die rechnet in 1080p alles in Grund und Boden, nur das die 980Ti das eben in 1440p macht.

Das Erinnert mich an den Eizo EV2736WFS-BK. Der kam bei mir an und lief zwei Wochen bis zum Umtausch als das Spulenfiepen begann. Das war dann so nervig das man den Monitor abschalten musste weil man Kopfweh bekam. Das ist das selbe Spiel.


----------



## eXzession (4. November 2015)

Also erstmal danke an die vielen Leute die mir hier geholfen haben. Zurzeit ist mein Monitor ein drei Jahre alter 27" Acer 1080p60 HZ Standard Ding aus dem Mediamarkt für 220 Euronen. Zu Weihnachten gibts dann wahrscheinlich den WQHD Monitor. Welchen muss ich nochmal checken, gibt ja relativ viel Auswahl. Wollte ursprünglich nach der 980GTX auf die Fury (ohne X) gehen, aber dann hab ich die ti gesehen und gedacht: Warum eigentlich nicht? 

Die Idee mit der Spiele SSD ist zwar nett, aber für mich relativ unnötig. Aktuell ist nur die open Beta von Armored Warfare auf der SSD wegen der Ladezeiten für den Gefechtsbeitritt.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> wenn ich den rechner starte fährt er normal hoch , zeigt bios bild und kurz bevor das bunte windows logo kommt bekomm ich ein signal loost auf dem monitor und kurz darauf wieder das normale bild von der Windows anmeldung.
> sind so gefühlt 5 sekunden wo kein Signal am Monitor ankommt.... kennt das jemand?
> Monitor Asus FHD 27" hängt über HDMI an der Graka , am DVI ausgang hab ich über den Adapter DVI , VGA  einen kleinen 15" drann hängen wo ich nebenbei TS3 und andere sachen laufen lasse und der Zeigt beim Booten durchweg Bild.



Ist bei mir identisch: Ich betreibe auch 2 Monitore.... In Windows wird mein Primärmonitor als Sekundärmonitor angezeigt und andersrum. Das ist nur eine temporäre Fehlzuordnung der Monitore, während Windows dann wieder sagt: Ne Moment! Das ist ja der zugewiesene Primärmonitor! Umschalten! 

Ist nichts Wildes und stört mich nicht; Abhilfe kann man schaffen, indem man die beiden Stecker der Monitore vertauscht...


----------



## Breakzone (4. November 2015)

Moin, moin! Ich habe den Thread eine Weile nicht mehr verfolgt. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die palit geforce gtx 980 ti super jetstream nach wie vor empfehlenswert ist? Wie sieht das Übertaktungspotential aus? Ist es empfehlenswert die Lüfterkurve manuell anzupassen?

Grüße!


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir eine 980 Ti zu kaufen aber wenn ich lese dass die 980 Ti keine 60 FPS in FC4 oder GTA in WqHD packt dann macht mir das "Sorgen" 
Geforce GTX 980 Ti im Test: Gestatten, "Titan XS" - GTX 980 Ti Test: Benchmarks & Fazit

Wie zockt ihr dann bitte?


Gruß


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Breakzone schrieb:


> Moin, moin! Ich habe den Thread eine Weile nicht mehr verfolgt. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die palit geforce gtx 980 ti super jetstream nach wie vor empfehlenswert ist? Wie sieht das Übertaktungspotential aus? Ist es empfehlenswert die Lüfterkurve manuell anzupassen?
> 
> Grüße!



Ich passe die Lüfterkurve immer meinem Empfinden an, sodass die Karte noch ruhig bleibt, aber dafür kühler.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Breakzone schrieb:


> Moin, moin! Ich habe den Thread eine Weile nicht mehr verfolgt. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die palit geforce gtx 980 ti super jetstream nach wie vor empfehlenswert ist? Wie sieht das Übertaktungspotential aus? Ist es empfehlenswert die Lüfterkurve manuell anzupassen?
> 
> Grüße!





Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Mal etwas Abwechslung zum ewigen "Ist die Palit noch immer voll toll?" der letzten Wochen.^^


 ich hau mich weg!!!


----------



## Meroveus (4. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir eine 980 Ti zu kaufen aber wenn ich lese dass die 980 Ti keine 60 FPS in FC4 oder GTA in WqHD packt dann macht mir das "Sorgen"
> Geforce GTX 980 Ti im Test: Gestatten, "Titan XS" - GTX 980 Ti Test: Benchmarks & Fazit
> 
> Wie zockt ihr dann bitte?
> ...



Ich spiele FC 4 in 2880 x 1620 Max Out mit 60 FPS und noch n bisschen Luft. Dafür aber glaub ich ohne AA


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Mal sehn ob Palit mir mein Fenster zahlt, wenn die Karte durch´s doppelglasige Fenster auf die Straße raus fliegt und vom LKW überrollt wird, das wäre doch eine nette RMA. Dann bekämen die wenigstens was neues zu sehen. Wegen Spulenfiepens mit Graka Fensterglas durchschlagen und LKW Reifen getötet. 

Spulen, das ist ja der übereinander gewickelte Draht, was kann da ein Netzteilkauf ändern, oder ist der Lastwechsel für´s Netzteil zu schnell?

Wen ich meine HDD durchsuchen lasse, hat mein MB (ASUS RIVE) auch Spulenfiepen (Dü lü dü lü dü lü)... Das Netzteil Seasonic X-750KM³ (Gewinnspiel) ist vom 01/2014. Das könnte man noch verkaufen und ein Netzteil, welches kleine Fließbandkabel hat, kaufen.


----------



## Breakzone (4. November 2015)

Nun ja, mir war nicht klar, dass sich die Frage dermaßen oft wiederholt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand den neusten, heißesten shit zur palit kurz zusammenfassen, das würde mir das Durcharbeiten von den verpassten 300 Seiten ersparren


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Leise, Kühl, Referenz Design, gute Designsverarbeitung. Und das Spulenfiepen ist wohl ein Lotto 6er. Ich hab im normalen Spielbaren Bereich hörbares Spulenfiepen.


----------



## stoney242 (4. November 2015)

Breakzone schrieb:


> Nun ja, mir war nicht klar, dass sich die Frage dermaßen oft wiederholt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand den neusten, heißesten shit zur palit kurz zusammenfassen, das würde mir das Durcharbeiten von den verpassten 300 Seiten ersparren



Falls es dich interessiert: Ich habe die Palit zurückgeschickt und mir die Gainward GS geholt. Grund: Werkseitige Lüftereinstellung der Palit, das fand ich bei der Gainward wesentlich besser. 
Spulenfiepen hatte ich bei beiden Karten, lag aber an meinem Netzteil, welches durch das berüchtigte beQuiet E10 500 ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Es kann gut am Netzteil liegen: 

Unter Last können im System die verschiedensten Ströme auftreten, unter  anderem auch welche die die Spulen im Netzteil zum fiepen bringen  können. Mein Netzteil hatte zwar genug Leistung für mein System, aber  die Kombination aus Netzteil, Karte und Mainboard sowie CPU und RAM  waren hier verantwortlich. Beim wechsel eines einzigen dieser Bauteile  können sich die Ströme im System verändern und das Problem damit schon  beheben. Chance 1:10.000 das man eine solche "unharmonische" Kombination  erwischt.

Quelle


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Dein Quellenlink ist verhunzt! 
http://pcgameshardware.digidip.net/...de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread.html


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Jetzt sollte es funktionieren. Immerhin habe ich sowieso was gegen diese billigen Flachbandkabel.


----------



## -blubb (4. November 2015)

also ich habe seit ner weile ne 980ti ftw von evga...  686 euro bezahlt, ich wollte auch unbedingt eine von evga zwecks garantie.
boosted stock auf 1380 hoch, die lüftersteuerung gefällt mir sehr gut - kein nerviges an und aus während temperaturschwankungen, schöne hysterese 
lautlos ist sie ab geschätzt >50% lüftergeschwindigkeit (dafür muss sie aber auch auf 100% last laufen) nicht mehr ganz, aber da muss man schon bewusst drauf achten und weder musik, spielsound, tv,... anhaben, sonst geht das komplett unter.  
insgesamt sehr zufrieden, mal gucken, ob ich mich irgendwann noch daran mache, etwas zu overclocken. ganz wichtig: absolut kein spulenfiepen!!! (da kriege ich persönlich echt ne krise....)
bin von amd zu nvidia gewechselt, am anfang hat mich die farbdarstellung irritiert, da standardmäßig der begrenzte farbausgabebereich aktiviert war. an sich gefällt mir vom umfang her amd gaming evolved  besser als shadowplay, dafür stürzt es nicht ab...


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir eine 980 Ti zu kaufen aber wenn ich lese dass die 980 Ti keine 60 FPS in FC4 oder GTA in WqHD packt dann macht mir das "Sorgen"
> Geforce GTX 980 Ti im Test: Gestatten, "Titan XS" - GTX 980 Ti Test: Benchmarks & Fazit
> 
> Wie zockt ihr dann bitte?
> ...





Kann hier jemand noch was dazu sagen ???


----------



## stoney242 (4. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand noch was dazu sagen ???



In dem besagten Test, wurde ausschließlich das Referenzmodell sowie mit leicht erhöhtem Takt angegeben.
Zudem haben die das AA auf 16fach hochgeschraubt, das braucht bei einer WQHD Auflösung normalerweise kein Mensch.
Wenn du das AA ausstellst oder runterregelst, bekommst du schon wesentlich mehr FPS zustande.


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Man dreht nicht stumpf alle Regler hoch. Flüssig ist es alle Mal. Far Cry 4 habe ich letzte Woche zu Ende gespielt. Glaub unter 60 hab ich nie gesehen (1430 MHz). Hatte dafür kein Hairworks und Nvidia Shadows an. Sieht dennoch sehr gut aus. Die godrays nutzen afaik auch unnötig viel Tesselation. Glaub die hatte ich jedoch angelassen (habs schon gelöscht).
Beinahe jedes Spiel ist im Handumdrehen auf 60 fps festzutackern. Mir fällt gerade keines, außer Ark Survival ein, wo man große Abstriche machen müsste.

Edit: Ripple und Noise begünstigen Fiepen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

Welche 980 Ti ist zu empfehlen ?


----------



## stoney242 (4. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche 980 Ti ist zu empfehlen ?



Ausgewogenheit und Preis/Leistung: Gainward Phoenix Golden Sample oder Palit Super Jetstream


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur sollte man bedenken, dass nicht nur die Grafikkarte allein für das Fiepen verantwortlich sein muss.
> Auch das wurde hier schon oft genug besprochen und ein Netzteilwechsel, hat bei vielen Wunder gewirkt.



Ich werde mal das Seasonic X-560 testen. Beim Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500W müsste ich den 24pin MB Anschluss tauschen, da der fix am NT montiert ist. Kann man eigentlich die Kabel vom X-750KM³ am Thermaltake NT anstecken, oder sollte man die zum NT dazugehörigen Kabel verwenden? Das Toughpower ist schon älter, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob man das überhaupt mit einer 980ti einschalten sollte. 

Manche schreiben ja mit einer EVGA GTX 980 und einem Seasonic X-650 hätten die kein Spulenfiepen, und wenn, dann erst ab 2.000 FPS. Andere haben 9 Karten verbaut und alle haben das Spulenfiepen. Hier in diesem Thread gibt´s wieder User mit einer Palit und die ist ruhig, meine hingegen singt mir was vor beim spielen. It´s NVIDIA, it´s a Feature.

Selbst wenn ich mir jetzt ein Be Quiet Dark Pro 11 mit 550W, oder 650W kaufe ist das keine Garantie, dass das SF verschwindet, bzw. sich minimiert. Ich hätte dann nur 3 Tage verbraucht, weitere 170€ für ein Netzteil ausgegeben, und am Ende würde sich null ändern. Bis auf die Tatsache, das ich statt der dämlichen Flachbandkabel, wieder ordentlich ummantelte Stränge verlegen kann.

Genau so gut könnte ich doch die 780ti verbauen und nochmals genau testen, ob was passiert oder nicht. Wobei der Gedanke gar nicht mal so verkehrt sein könnte. Da kannst du 10 verschiedene GPU´s und NT´s kaufen und gegeneinander testen und es wird immer anders ausgehen.


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2015)

Jemandem hat doch hier das "Downgrade" vom P10/11 auf des E10 geholfen...


----------



## Medje (4. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jemandem hat doch hier das "Downgrade" vom P10/11 auf des E10 geholfen...



Im Ernst? o.O
Das entäuscht mich jetzt mindestens gewaltig...


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Entweder trage jetzt ich die Kosten für ein neues Netzteil bei dem der  Ausgang ungewiss ist, oder ich tausche die Karte wo sich der Händler  mehr ärgern wird und bekomme eine neue (vl. andere Marke) mit dem selben Problem retour und  tausche dann das Netzteil. Am Ende tausche ich wohl immer das Netzteil.  

Am Ende habe ich dann ein neues Netzteil und keine 980ti.


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. November 2015)

Oder du bestellst ein neues Netzteil, testest es und falls es das Problem nicht löst schickst du es zurück. Du musst das Netzteil ja nicht montieren und alle Kabel sauber verlegen. Netzteil neben das offene Gehäuse stellen, alles zum Testen anschließen und gut.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Das sind dann die Sachen die ich nicht mache. Dann kann ich gleich ein E10 - 500, ein Pro 11 650W, ein Enermax und ein Seasonic G-Serie bestellen, alle nebeneinandern hinstellen und testen.

Das Seasonic X-750km³ hat ja eigentlich nichts, außer 7 Jahre Garantie und die verfluchten Flachbandkabel.

Wobei ich nur nicht weis ob das Be Quiet so viel besser ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jemandem hat doch hier das "Downgrade" vom P10/11 auf des E10 geholfen...



Nicht nur einem 

(Mein P11 ist auch nur noch zur show drinnen falls ich mal wider quadros bekomme, also wohl nie)


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Tach beisammen! Ich krieg gerade bissl die Motten, evtl. kann mir das jemand erklären: Ich hab bisher ganz ordentliche Resultate i.H.v. gut 17.000 Punkten beim Firestrike bekommen...
Nun hab ich  vor Kurzem den RAM erneuert von 4*4Gb 1600 (2* das verlinkte Kit) auf 2*8Gb 2400 und wollte mal austesten ob das was bringt und was muss ich sehen... ich krieg nur noch um die 11.000 Punkte... was ist denn DA schief gelaufen? Hab den Test auch wiederholt und es kommt immer wieder etwas das Gleiche heraus... 

Kann mir jemand erklären was da schief gelaufen ist? 
Ich hab auch das XMP Profil aktiviert im BIOS

Screenshot der syskonfig: http://prntscr.com/8yy51o


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Würde bei einer Rückkoppelung nicht das Netzteil singen? Wobei eine Rückkoppelung sowieso schlecht wäre.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> ich krieg nur noch um die 11.000 Punkte... was ist denn DA schief gelaufen?



Hast Du in den globalen 3D Treibereinstellungen geprüft, ob irgendetwas verstellt ist?
Ist eventuell GSync an? Denn das begrenzt auf die Monitor-Frequenz. Eigentlich sollte es ein Profil für 3DMark geben, in dem GSync deaktiviert ist, aber die Abschaltung von GSync über die Programm-Profile läuft zumindest bei einigen Treibern nicht immer sauber.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Vielleicht liegt´s daran das du weniger Speicher hast, und Windows auf die System Platte auslagert.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist eventuell GSync an? Denn das begrenzt auf die Monitor-Frequenz.




MAAAANN! Genau das war's... einfach vergessen! Danke!!


----------



## stoney242 (4. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jemandem hat doch hier das "Downgrade" vom P10/11 auf des E10 geholfen...



Ja, mir und wohl einigen anderen auch.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

So, jetzt bin ich mal runtergekrabbelt während ich Ingame war bei 60fps und das einzige was man da hört ist das bruzzeln. Es ist kein hoher Pfeifton, außer ich kann den Ton nicht einschätzen, sondern einfach ein bruzzeln (DRZZZ).

Mal abwarten, vielleicht wird´s ja besser.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2015)

Zwischenfrage:

Die Inno 3d iChill Hybrid S hat eine Referenzplatine, richtig?


----------



## Ralle@ (4. November 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Die Inno 3d iChill Hybrid S hat eine Referenzplatine, richtig?



Ja genau


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Also die 1.501mhz macht die Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream ohne Probleme mit Stock Voltage (1,187v) mit. Bei max. 101PT, 65 - 66°C, 75% Fan, 1.665U/min, das ist noch angenehm. Das ergibt dann: 15.078 Frames - 59,2FPS (AVG) und 1.457 Punkte. Die Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X schaffte mit 1.150mhz 38,7Fps / 975 Punkte.Punkte.

Bei 1.510mhz gibt´s nach ein paar Sekunden einen Treiber Reset / Keine Rückmeldung vom Programm.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ja genau



Danke


----------



## defPlaya (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Also die 1.501mhz macht die Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream ohne Probleme mit Stock Voltage (1,187v) mit. Bei max. 101PT, 65 - 66°C, 75% Fan, 1.665U/min, das ist noch angenehm. Das ergibt dann: 15.078 Frames - 59,2FPS (AVG) und 1.457 Punkte. Die Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti Windforce 3X schaffte mit 1.150mhz 38,7Fps / 975 Punkte.Punkte.
> 
> Bei 1.510mhz gibt´s nach ein paar Sekunden einen Treiber Reset / Keine Rückmeldung vom Programm.



Dann teste mal BF 4 oder Heaven etwas länger! Ich musste meine Lüfter auf 70 % stellen +40 mv drauf geben damit alles stabil bleibt. Aber dann ist die Palit nicht mehr leise. Mein Asic ist bei 81%


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

BF4 hab ich nicht mehr auf der Platte. Ich spiel mal Daying Light oder Mittelerde: Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## defPlaya (4. November 2015)

Ich hatte es oft, dass die Karte 3D Mark geschafft hat aber dann beim echten zocken abgestürzt ist. Das ist natürlich total ärgerlich!


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

20 Minuten hat es gedauert bis zum Treiber Reset. Jetzt hab ich mal 1.450mhz - 1,187v drinnen. 10 Minuten hat er geschafft. Denke das hält, es Schwankt zwischen 1.418 - 1.450mhz. 

Schon interessant der Maxwell Chip. Die Temperatur beträgt max. 67°C bei 77% Fan (1.700U/min). Ich muss das sowieso noch feiner einstellen, es liegt aber noch im ruhigen Bereich.

Mal sehn was ich mit der Karte mache, immerhin liegen die Karten beim OC eh nebeneinander. Morgen probiere ich vielleicht das mit dem Netzteiltausch (Seasonic X-560). Das Spulenfiepen -bruzzeln ist zwar meistens da, aber es ist jetzt nicht störend da ich weit genug davon entfernt bin. Naja, noch hab ich 12 Tage Zeit. Und mir kommt es vor als würde es weniger werden.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Klingt zwar nervig, aber warum nimmst du nicht das E10 500W? 
Das hat mittlerweile bei so vielen hier geholfen und  selbst unter Last ist es immer noch sauleise.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

Ich hab´s mir angesehen und für mein System würde es durchaus reichen. I7-3820 @ 4,3ghz - ASUS RIVE - 16gb DDR3-1600 - Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream. 275W GPU + 150W CPU + 40W MB + Rest -> 465W unter Vollast. Was stünde da bei einem X99 System mit dem 6 Kerner am Watt Meter. Da weis ich dann nicht ob die 500W ausreichen, wenn der I7-5930K selbst schon 190W nimmt, oder sagen wir gleich Broadwell - E mit 200W + 980 Ti mit 275W wären schon 475W. Das X-750 von Seasonic ist bei mir sowieso überdimensioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Der 5930K nimmt doch keine 190W.


----------



## Shiny49 (4. November 2015)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob evga noch dazu kommt Classifieds an Händler auszuliefern bevor Pascal kurz vor der Tür steht...


----------



## LMarini (4. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob evga noch dazu kommt Classifieds an Händler auszuliefern bevor Pascal kurz vor der Tür steht...




Genau das Frage ich mich auch schon die ganz Zeit. Ständig wird das Datum verschoben  .
Wenn sie nochmal verschieben, kaufe ich mir ne andere.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Ihr wisst schon, dass sie bei mehreren Händlern lagernd ist?


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s mir angesehen und für mein System würde es durchaus reichen. I7-3820 @ 4,3ghz - ASUS RIVE - 16gb DDR3-1600 - Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream. 275W GPU + 150W CPU + 40W MB + Rest -> 465W unter Vollast. Was stünde da bei einem X99 System mit dem 6 Kerner am Watt Meter. Da weis ich dann nicht ob die 500W ausreichen, wenn der I7-5930K selbst schon 190W nimmt, oder sagen wir gleich Broadwell - E mit 200W + 980 Ti mit 275W wären schon 475W. Das X-750 von Seasonic ist bei mir sowieso überdimensioniert.


Der 5930K ist die sinnfreiste CPU, die Intel jemals auf den Markt geworfen hat. Entweder den 5820K oder einen 6700k nehmen.


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was hat der Threadtitel damit zu tun?
> Um dich ein wenig zu piksen: du weißt schon, dass ich mein Informatikstudium an einer technischen Uni abgeschlossen habe?
> Das hier wird also Spaß machen:
> Schon mal mit Elektrotechnik beschäftigt? Der Ferritkern hat bei diesen Temperaturen eigentlich gar keine Auswirkungen auf das Problem. Es liegt einzig und allein am Kupfer und wie exakt/straff es gewickelt ist.
> ...



Hättest du in Werkstoffkunde aufgepasst, dann wüsstest du dass sich jedes Metall bei Wärme ausdehnt und dabei unterschiedlich schnell agiert. Auch der Ferritkern. Die werden in hochwertigen Spulen (z.B. für die Luft- und Raumfahrt) ummantelt, damit das Kupfer, welches sich stärker sowie schneller ausdehnt nicht zu schnell schwingt. Oh warte. Haben technische Informatiker das überhaupt?  Nur weil du etwas studiert hast, bedeutet dies nicht dass du alles weißt. Und damit prahlen kann nach hinten losgehen. Magnetfelder zerren da ausserdem nirgends, sondern bilden Anziehnungs- und Abstoßungskräfte in Frequenzbändern.

Das Keramikgehäuse hat den Vorteil nur bei extremer Hitze zu verzerren. So wird das System darin "gestaucht". Oftmals sind die Spulengehäuse aber aus Kunsstoff oder Silizium (mit einer Ummantelung).

Google mal "GeForce GTX burned" und schau mal welche Bauteile fast immer betroffen sind. Dual-MOSFET mit nachgeschalteter Spule. 

ps: Ich teile gern mein Wissen, aber Märchenstunde ist nicht mein Fachgebiet. Bist schließlich nicht der einzige studierte hier.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. November 2015)

Die Karte kann ich um 600€ haben:
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...vga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-acx-2-0-neu-137016145/
zu viel?


----------



## Jolly91 (4. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der 5930K nimmt doch keine 190W.



Bei 4,5ghz sind es 214W maximal und 175W im Durchschnitt inkl. VRM Verluste. Bei 4,2ghz werden es vielleicht 175W alles in allem sein. Mehr wird unter Luft auch nicht zu kühlen sein. Jetzt kann man sagen 150W für die CPU + 260W für eine GPU (GTX 980Ti (100%PT = 250W) + 50W für das MB und die restlichen 50W für die Peripherie (1 Lukü - Steuerung, 1 ODD,1 HDD, 2 SSD, Maus und Tastatur). Und schon haben wir 510W. Da reicht das E10 - 500W für die Durchschnittslast nicht mehr. Und die 980ti hier rennt mit bei 100% PT = 250W. Rechnet man jetzt das Maximum was das ganze inkl. allen Verlusten ziehen kann hat man 180W für die CPU, 325W für die GPU, 50W für das MB und 50W für den Rest und das ergibt: 605 Watt auf allen Schienen (3,3, 5,0V, 12V) verteilt. Und jetzt sollte ich aber mal aufhören zu rechnen sonst kann ich mein X-750 gleich behalten. 

Leistungsaufnahme: Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz - 8 vs. 6 Kerne - Haswell-E ist da: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K und i7-5820K im Test
Leistungsaufnahme - Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream: Preis-Leistungs-Offerte



Icedaft schrieb:


> Der 5930K ist die sinnfreiste CPU, die Intel  jemals auf den Markt geworfen hat. Entweder den 5820K oder einen 6700k  nehmen.



Ich warte ja sowieso auf Broadwell-E. Aber der 5820K ist ein  beschnittener 5930K, und wer will schon was halbes. Zumal auch das Board  4 Lanes haben will. Aber wir haben ja eh PCI-E 3.0. Da fällt mir ja  ein, meine 980ti hängt nur an PCI-E 3.0 x8, weil es so im besten  Luftstrom liegt.

Ich sah mir das E10-500 an und das ist ja eigentlich das Zwischending vom P10 und P11 mit guten AWG 16 Drähten.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Hättest du in Werkstoffkunde aufgepasst, dann wüsstest du dass sich jedes Metall bei Wärme ausdehnt und dabei unterschiedlich schnell agiert. Auch der Ferritkern. Die werden in hochwertigen Spulen (z.B. für die Luft- und Raumfahrt) ummantelt, damit das Kupfer, welches sich stärker sowie schneller ausdehnt nicht zu schnell schwingt. Oh warte. Haben technische Informatiker das überhaupt?  Nur weil du etwas studiert hast, bedeutet dies nicht dass du alles weißt. Und damit prahlen kann nach hinten losgehen. Magnetfelder zerren da ausserdem nirgends, sondern bilden Anziehnungs- und Abstoßungskräfte in Frequenzbändern.
> 
> Das Keramikgehäuse hat den Vorteil nur bei extremer Hitze zu verzerren. So wird das System darin "gestaucht". Oftmals sind die Spulengehäuse aber aus Kunsstoff oder Silizium (mit einer Ummantelung).
> 
> ...



Netter Schreibstil, aber frequenzabhängige Anziehungskräfte sind mir neu... Naturwissenschaftliche Grundlage? Meinst Du das Eleltronenbandmodell bzw. Bändermodell wie beim Transistor oder was?
Und btw: Ich hab auch studiert... Taddaaaa! Jetzt bin ich ein Superheld!


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bei 4,5ghz sind es 214W maximal und 175W im Durchschnitt inkl. VRM Verluste. Bei 4,2ghz werden es vielleicht 175W alles in allem sein. Mehr wird unter Luft auch nicht zu kühlen sein. Jetzt kann man sagen 150W für die CPU + 260W für eine GPU (GTX 980Ti (100%PT = 250W) + 50W für das MB und die restlichen 50W für die Peripherie (1 Lukü - Steuerung, 1 ODD,1 HDD, 2 SSD, Maus und Tastatur). Und schon haben wir 510W. Da reicht das E10 - 500W für die Durchschnittslast nicht mehr. Und die 980ti hier rennt mit bei 100% PT = 250W. Rechnet man jetzt das Maximum was das ganze inkl. allen Verlusten ziehen kann hat man 180W für die CPU, 325W für die GPU, 50W für das MB und 50W für den Rest und das ergibt: 605 Watt auf allen Schienen (3,3, 5,0V, 12V) verteilt. Und jetzt sollte ich aber mal aufhören zu rechnen sonst kann ich mein X-750 gleich behalten.
> 
> Leistungsaufnahme: Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz - 8 vs. 6 Kerne - Haswell-E ist da: Core i7-5960X, i7-5930K und i7-5820K im Test
> Leistungsaufnahme - Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream: Preis-Leistungs-Offerte


Also ich hab in Spielen ca 300W auf dem Messgerät stehen, mit Effizienz verrechnet dann ca.275W.
Nur habe ich einen i5 der knapp die Hälfte verbraucht.
Also legen wir nochmal 75W drauf und du bist bei 350W.
Noch ein wenig Spielraum von 100W und das Netzteil ist immer noch nicht voll ausgelastet.

Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass die CPU die ganze Zeit 175W verbrät?
Da steht ausdrücklich 100% Load.
Jetzt zeig mit mal ein Spiel, das einen 5930K die ganze Zeit auf allen Kernen zu 100% auslastet.

Im Endeffekt landest du irgendwo bei 350-400W beim zocken, also reicht es locker.

BTW, du hast schon gesehen, dass der 5930K nur emuliert ist und bei 4GHz nur 115W verbraucht?


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Netter Schreibstil, aber frequenzabhängige Anziehungskräfte sind mir neu... Naturwissenschaftliche Grundlage? Meinst Du das Eleltronenbandmodell bzw. Bändermodell wie beim Transistor oder was?
> Und btw: Ich hab auch studiert... Taddaaaa! Jetzt bin ich ein Superheld!



Wie bitte? Wo schreibe ich denn dass die Anziehungskräfte von der Frequenz abhängig sind?  Wenn du nicht mal weißt was ein Frequenzband ist, hast du vielleicht BWL studiert


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Magnetfelder zerren da ausserdem nirgends, sondern bilden Anziehnungs- und Abstoßungskräfte in Frequenzbändern.



Das meine ich ... ist irgendwie unverständlich formuliert... und nein ich glaub nicht, dass ich in BWL promoviert habe aber das ist nebensächlich 
Frequenzbänder sind mir aufgrund meiner Tätigkeit im Messmittelumfeld natürlich ein Begriff, dennoch sehe ich nicht die Grundlage... Zumindest nicht bis Du mich aufklärst.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Was hat der Threadtitel damit zu tun?
> Um dich ein wenig zu piksen: du weißt schon, dass ich mein Informatikstudium an einer technischen Uni abgeschlossen habe?
> Das hier wird also Spaß machen:
> Schon mal mit Elektrotechnik beschäftigt? Der Ferritkern hat bei diesen Temperaturen eigentlich gar keine Auswirkungen auf das Problem. Es liegt einzig und allein am Kupfer und wie exakt/straff es gewickelt ist.
> ...



Gut dann mal von promoviertem Ingenieur zum Studienabsolventen: 
Kupfer ist NICHT magnetisch!!! Kupfer ist diamagnetisch, wirkt also einem Magnetfeld entgegen (mü <1) bzw. tendieren dazu sich entegegen der Richtung eines äußeren Magnetfelds zu magnetisieren, und ich denk nicht, dass Du auf diese Veröffentlichung hin anspielst: Physik: Forscher verwandeln Kupfer in einen Magneten - DIE WELT 
- Auch der Ferritkern bildet hier eine Einflussgröße unter Temperaturschwankungen: Auch er dehnt sich aus nur mit unterschiedlicher Dynamik und beeinflusst von der verwendeten Legierung bzw. deren Reinheit auch ideal langsamer als Kuper.


----------



## chischko (4. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Gerade in der Raumfahrt wichtig für den Widereintritt in die Erdatmosphäre.


Zeig mir mal ne Raumkapsel an der ne Spule der Reibungshitze beim Eintritt in der Atmosphäre ausgesetzt ist^^... Hier geht es primär um die erhöhte Strahlenbelastung etc. Thermisch sind die gesamten elektronischen Bauteile soweit isoliert, dass sie innerhalb einer vergleichsweise engen thermischen Toleranz arbeiten.

zum Dichtethema: 
Kupfer: Dichte von 8920 kg/m³
Ferrit: Dichte von 7874 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
Weiß nich wie Du das siehst aber Kupfer ist damit eindeutig schwerer für mich... oder hast Du da ne andere Auffassung^^


----------



## Hübie (4. November 2015)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er noch nie etwas mit Luft- und Raumfahrt in diesem Belang zu tun hatte. Da wird so einiges verdreht oder nicht mal verstanden. Jetzt finde ich sollten wir auch aufhören den Thread zu hijacken. Kann ja einer n Thema aufmachen und darauf verweisen. 

Um mal eben die Kurve zu bekommen:
Heute habe ich noch mal mein BIOS neu geflasht, da ich die Lüfter im Windows-Leerlauf drehen lassen möchte. Zero-Fan ist nicht so meine Überzeugung 
*Settings im MBT:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ergebnis:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir das noch etwas mysteriös, da meine Zahlen wenig mit den zu tun haben die herauskommen, aber es ist alles wie ich es wollte 

ps: Eine Anmerkung noch: Wenn man in der LR tätig ist muss man auch dafür sorgen dass Bauteil im worst case scenario noch begrenzt laufen...

Edit: *@Jolly91: *Vereinbare mit deinem Händler dass du eine fiepende Karte zurückschicken kannst. Dann läufst du nicht Gefahr eine zu erhalten bzw. darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Oft gibt es ein Feld für Kommentar und Anmerkungen während des Bestellprozesses.
â€‹


----------



## Mysterion (5. November 2015)

Könnten wir jetzt wieder langsam zum Thema zurück kommen, ich denke die Basics hat mittlerweile jeder mitgenommen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> ASUS Strix. Hat standardmäßig 3640 rpm, aber für feinere Skalierung habe ich das etwas angehoben


Hab bei mir die maximale Drehzahl ausgelotet und dann den Rest mit dem Powertarget und den Booststates angepasst.
Bin aber noch nicht ganz fertig, da ich am WE ein neues Mainboard verbaue und die Gehäusebelüftung optimiere.
Stand jetzt sind 1370-1390MHz, 1,1V und 70-73°C.
Drehzahl habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf.
Ziel sind immer noch 1355MHz, 1,0xV, 70°C und nen PT von 225W.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab in Spielen ca 300W auf dem Messgerät stehen, mit Effizienz verrechnet dann ca.275W.
> Nur habe ich einen i5 der knapp die Hälfte verbraucht.
> Also legen wir nochmal 75W drauf und du bist bei 350W.
> Noch ein wenig Spielraum von 100W und das Netzteil ist immer noch nicht voll ausgelastet.
> ...



Hab ich alles beachtet. Ich hab die 4,2ghz nur geschätzt. Daher eben als Durchschnitt angegeben. Ich gehe auch vom Worst Case aus, also ein Ideales Simulationsspiel welches alle 6 Kerne mit 80 - 100% auslastet und die GPU müsste mit 100% arbeiten. Also das was nie passieren wird.

Warscheinlich wird der i7-5820k dann 130W, und die 980ti 250W brauchen + 70W für den Rest und schon stehen 450W an der Uhr. 

Man könnte es so und so drehen wie man will. Der Rechner steht unterm Tisch, die Karte ist 1m weit weg, und da kann man schlecht was hören. Fakt ist nun mal die Karte hat hörbares Spulenfiepen  bei wenigen FPS von unter 60fps, und wenn der Rechner da neben einem auf dem Tisch stehen würde, und das System auf Silent eingestellt ist, sodass die Gehäuselüfter wie bei mir mit 600U/min (140mm), bzw. 960U/min (120mm) drehen, die beiden CPU Lüfter Marke Phantek mit 650U/min arbeiten und die Kartenlüfter erst ab 64°C zu drehen beginnen, ist es nervig wen man ein knistern / bruzzeln heraushört.

Wobei es sich hierbei nicht um eine 400€, sondern um eine 700€ Karte handelt, und würde ich das jetzt so einfach hinnehmen, wäre es ein Zeichen für den Hersteller bei der nächsten Kartengeneration nochmals was einzusparen, weil es regt sich ja keiner auf und bei einer großen Stückzahl machen ein paar Cent mehr auch den ein oder anderen Euro aus.

Da wird mir kein Händler böse sein, es ist im Endeffekt nichts Kaputt, oder wurde vom User gequält, es geht rein um die Verarbeitungsqualität für die man auch bezahlt und nicht erhält.

Im Keller liegt noch die 780ti, die brauch ich nur verbauen und fertig. Die Chance nochmals so eine Karte zu erwischen besteht immer, daher werde ich mir keine Palit mehr zulegen. Obwohl die leisen Lüfter (leicht hörbar ab 1.600U/min) und die Kühlung durchaus zu überzeugen wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hab ich alles beachtet. Ich hab die 4,2ghz nur geschätzt. Daher eben als Durchschnitt angegeben. Ich gehe auch vom Worst Case aus, also ein Ideales Simulationsspiel welches alle 6 Kerne mit 80 - 100% auslastet und die GPU müsste mit 100% arbeiten. Also das was nie passieren wird.


Vor allem da der 5930K 12 Threads gleichzeitig abarbeiten kann und nicht nur 6.

Ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob du hörbares Spulenfiepen.
Einmal redest du von nem Meter und das andere Mal wieder von deutlich hörbar.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

Kurz und knapp, es kommt auf die Entfernung an. Es stört indirekt. Ich sitze hier in einem Abstand von 1m zur Karte, da bin ich oberhalb vom Tisch, und wenn ich unter dem Tisch bin, ist es nun mal hörbarer. Mal abwarten was passiert wenn ich die 780ti verbaue, wenn dann stille herrscht, ist der Käse gegessen. Ich hab´s ja nicht mal gern wenn mir eine HDD, oder ein Lüfter das Gehäuse zum Schwingen bringt. Da soll sich einer ein Orchester einer Karte anhören.


----------



## Acemonty (5. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Gut dann mal von promoviertem Ingenieur zum Studienabsolventen:
> Kupfer ist NICHT magnetisch!!! Kupfer ist diamagnetisch, wirkt also einem Magnetfeld entgegen (mü <1) bzw. tendieren dazu sich entegegen der Richtung eines äußeren Magnetfelds zu magnetisieren, und ich denk nicht, dass Du auf diese Veröffentlichung hin anspielst: Physik: Forscher verwandeln Kupfer in einen Magneten - DIE WELT
> - Auch der Ferritkern bildet hier eine Einflussgröße unter Temperaturschwankungen: Auch er dehnt sich aus nur mit unterschiedlicher Dynamik und beeinflusst von der verwendeten Legierung bzw. deren Reinheit auch ideal langsamer als Kuper.



Mir wird richtig schlecht, wenn ich mir so einen Prolletenmist angucken muss. Was kommt als Nächstes ? Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Dr. Besserwisser ? xD xD


----------



## chischko (5. November 2015)

Acemonty schrieb:


> Mir wird richtig schlecht, wenn ich mir so einen Prolletenmist angucken muss. Was kommt als Nächstes ? Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Dr. Besserwisser ? xD xD



Dann schau weg! Vielen Dank für Dein konträr zu beurteilendes, produktives Feedback. Ich werde darüber meditieren: Musst Dir auch die Vorgeschichte meines (zugegebenermaßen) "Prolletenmist" anschauen um zu verstehen warum hier diese Karte gespielt wurde. 
Wenigstens habe ich es nicht nötig meinen "High End Gaming Silent Cool Style Tripplemonitor PC" in nem Youtube Video vorzustellen und und fehlerhaften Facebook-, Instagram- und Twitterlink meiner großen Fangemeinde zur Verfügung zu stellen! 
Glashaus und so! 

Schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

Der hat dir doch nichts getan. 

Jetzt hab ich mal mit meinem Händler ein telefonat geführt. Wen ich die Karte zurückschicke und Spulenfiepen als Grund angebe, wird diese nicht an den Hersteller weitergesendet, da der Hersteller Spulenfiepen nicht als Reklamationsgrund anerkennt. Es kommt auch darauf an, ob der Händler die technischen Möglichkeiten hat, die Karte zu überprüfen / testen. Wen jetzt die Karte aus einem Rücktrittsrecht mit dem Grund "Spulenfiepen" zurückkommt, wird diese auf mechanische Beschädigung kontrolliert. Sollte die Karte in gutem Zustand sein, wird mit einem neuen Tixoband die Karte zugeklebt und weiterverkauft. 

Es gibt auch keinen Hersteller, bei dem es nicht auftritt (Glücksspiel). 

Selbst wenn 100 Karten einer Marke in einem Jahr retour gehen wird keine den Hersteller erreichen, da diese solange wiederverkauft werden, bis der eine Kunde zufrieden ist. Und das ist kein Scherz.


----------



## Xeesc (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Der hat dir doch nichts getan.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mal mit meinem Händler ein telefonat geführt. Wen ich die Karte zurückschicke und Spulenfiepen als Grund angebe, wird diese nicht an den Hersteller weitergesendet, da der Hersteller Spulenfiepen nicht als Reklamationsgrund anerkennt. Es kommt auch darauf an, ob der Händler die technischen Möglichkeiten hat, die Karte zu überprüfen / testen. Wen jetzt die Karte aus einem Rücktrittsrecht mit dem Grund "Spulenfiepen" zurückkommt, wird diese auf mechanische Beschädigung kontrolliert. Sollte die Karte in gutem Zustand sein, wird mit einem neuen Tixoband die Karte zugeklebt und weiterverkauft.
> 
> ...



Hat der Hardwareversand Mitarbeiter auch bei mir gesagt wobei etwas anders formuliert, aber auch er wollte aufs gleiche hinaus


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

Also irgendwie fragst du dich da schon... Da kaufst eine Neuware, und 3 andere hatten die Ware schon vor dir.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie fragst du dich da schon... Da kaufst eine Neuware, und 3 andere hatten die Ware schon vor dir.



Dass das so legitim ist ?


----------



## Grestorn (5. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jolly91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also irgendwie fragst du dich da schon... Da kaufst eine Neuware, und 3 andere hatten die Ware schon vor dir.
> ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Jolly91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist doch in jedem Geschäft so. Speziell bei Bekleidungen.
> ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es ist ja noch Neuware.
> Umfrage bei 25 Unternehmen zu Verkauf von Waren aus Widerrufen: Versandrückläufer als Neuware - Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen



Wird *jede* Retourware geprüft?
& wie ist das mit dem Verpackungssiegel?


----------



## Shiny49 (5. November 2015)

Der EK Classi 780 ist der einzige Block der auf die 980 ti Classified passt, oder ? Weiss jemand welche Schrauben man benötigt, damit man die Originalbackplate weiter verwenden kann ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Der originale EVGA Block passt genauso.


----------



## chischko (5. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der originale EVGA Block passt genauso.



MEEH! Falsch! https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G991-B1 (Compatibility anklicken und staunen^^) ... der passt nicht auf die Classified

Soweit ich weiß ich der EKWB 780 Classy der Einzig,e ja.... Ist aber schon nen guten Monat her, dass ich dieses Schätzchen verbaut habe aber damals war es so...


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> MEEH! Falsch! https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G991-B1 (Compatibility anklicken und staunen^^) ... der passt nicht auf die Classified
> 
> Soweit ich weiß ich der EKWB 780 Classy der Einzig,e ja.... Ist aber schon nen guten Monat her, dass ich dieses Schätzchen verbaut habe aber damals war es so...


Hmm.
Erstens MEEH!, meine ich nicht den Block.
Zweitens Falsch! der hier passt EVGA | Produkts


----------



## Jolly91 (5. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ja, jede Retoure wird überprüft. Grundsätzlich. Ich kenne keinen Laden, der da anders vorgeht (schon alleine, um im Notfall Regressansprüche gegen den Erstbesitzer bei Beschädigung der Ware eintreiben zu können).
> Ob gebrochene Siegel neu verklebt werden dürfen, kommt wohl auf die Verträge mit den Händlern und den einzelnen Hersteller an.
> Meine Vermutung (TM) wäre, dass das durchaus möglich ist.



Wen der schon sagt, das die Karte neu verpackt wird, darf der das wohl. Die schauen nur optisch drauf, weil die keine technischen Möglichkeiten haben. Das verwundert mich aber etwas. Ich habe schon 2 Karten von dem Händler gekauft, und bei der habe ich mal genau darauf geachtet, das da nicht fehlt, bzw. das die Karte keine Gebrauchsspuren hat.


----------



## chischko (5. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Erstens MEEH!, meine ich nicht den Block.
> Zweitens Falsch! der hier passt EVGA | Produkts



Jaaa das musste dann schon dazu sagen, dasste auch hier den 780 Classy meinst.... dann stimm ich dir zu


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

DAchte das wäre klar, nachdem vom EK Block der 780 Classy die Rede war.


----------



## chischko (6. November 2015)

Klassiker: Missverständnis


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. November 2015)

Für interessierte, im Verkausbereich steht gerade einer meiner beiden 980ti inkl versicherten Versand 
Preis 550€ 
Habe einfach gemerkt das ich das sli System nie wirklich ausgereizt bekomme und es ist einfach schade um so ne dicke karte wenn die im PC verspürt


----------



## Shiny49 (6. November 2015)

Also der Asic meiner Classified ist 67,7... Also wird da wohl nicht viel nach oben gehen


----------



## mr2insane (6. November 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Für interessierte, im Verkausbereich steht gerade einer meiner beiden 980ti inkl versicherten Versand
> Preis 550€
> Habe einfach gemerkt das ich das sli System nie wirklich ausgereizt bekomme und es ist einfach schade um so ne dicke karte wenn die im PC verspürt




Schade, hab leider noch keinen Zugang... was für eine ist es denn ?


----------



## Noctua (6. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jap und bei mir gehts los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das hat meine EVGA nach 4 Monaten auch hinter sich. Zum Glück hat EVGA problemlos getauscht. Was mich irritiert, bei keinem Layout oder Kühllösung wird das Ding mit einem Kühlkörper versehen sondern ist immer nur im Luftstrom.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. November 2015)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Schade, hab leider noch keinen Zugang... was für eine ist es denn ?



Schau doch einfach in den Verkaufs Bereich ^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Wie soll er das machen, wenn er keinen Zugang hat?


----------



## Shiny49 (6. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sein. Asic ist - wie schon oft gesagt - nicht alles. Da es eine Classified ist, kannst du sie btw direkt gegen eine andere Classified bei EVGA tauschen lassen, so dir das Übertaktungsergebnis nicht so zusagt.
> Einfach den Support mal anschreiben, wenn nichts geht.



Also momentan läuft die Karte mit 1510 Mhz (muss noch ausloten), was ich persönlich jetzt gar nicht so schlecht finde. Spiele seit 1,5 Stunden und bisher kein Treibercrash oder so.


----------



## Mysterion (6. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also momentan läuft die Karte mit 1510 Mhz (muss noch ausloten), was ich persönlich jetzt gar nicht so schlecht finde. Spiele seit 1,5 Stunden und bisher kein Treibercrash oder so.



Das muss nichts heißen.

Meine lief auch mit sehr beeindruckenden Taktraten und war weder durch Risen 3 oder den FireMark Extreme in stundenlangen Loops kleinzukriegen.

Dann spiele ich Batman Arkham Origins und nach einer Weile fangen einige Texturen extrem an zu flimmern. Eben aus dem Spiel rausgesprungen, Standardtaktraten appliziert und schon war wieder alles normal.

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht bspw. eine Classified holen soll, ich hab' nur keinen Bock auf den geringsten Lärm und die Palit ist (in meinem Fall, Gehäuse vollgedämmt) nicht aus dem Gehäuse heraushörbar.

Zusätzlich ist auch das Problem, dass man selbst mit 6 - 8 % mehr Leistung bei einem OC-Modell durch zusätzliches OC nicht alles @Max zocken kann.

Es muss einfach ein anderer Fertigungsprozess und eine völlig neue Generation von Grafikkarten her.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. November 2015)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Schade, hab leider noch keinen Zugang... was für eine ist es denn ?



Ach verdammt. Hab das jetzt erst gecheckt mit "kein zugang"

Sorry :/

Ist ne gigabyte gtx980ti ausgestattet mit einem arctic accelero III


----------



## chischko (6. November 2015)

Also meine Classy hat nen 75er ASIC und boostet von Haus aus auf 1418 und 1550 sind unter Wasser gamestable drin (hab übrigens die SpaWas (sind das die SpaWas in Post #6042??) einfach mit noch ner selbstklebenden Wärmeleitfolie überzogen udn paar kleine Passixkühler drauf gesetzt.. Absolut kein Probleme aber ab 1570 wird es echt dünn: Dann crasht se in BF4 und COD doch immer mal wieder... Den VRAM hab ich belassen wie er war und nur für Benchmarks hoch geschraubt.


----------



## Hübie (7. November 2015)

Das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau der typische Fehler wie ich ihn beschrieben hatte.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. November 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich mal die Gigabyte 780ti Windforce 3X wieder eingebaut und diverse Test´s gemacht. Damit ich mal ein Gefühl für die Akustik der Spulenfieperei bekomme.

Ich musste erst die Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream ausbauen, um festzustellen, das selbst meine Gigabyte 780ti WF3 Spulenfiepen hat (Costum PCB), aber eher minimal. Ich lies Unigine Heaven durchlaufen, max. 68 - 70% PT (210W). Die Palit GTX 980Ti hat da ein PT von 98 - 100% (250W).

Das Spulenfiepen der 780ti ist eher gleichmäßig und wenn man die Seitenwand des Gehäuses zu macht, muss man sich aus 50cm Entfernung konzentrieren, um es wahrzunehmen. Die 980ti hört man jedoch deutlich hervor und das nervt, weil es nach einer Weile in den Ohren weitersurrt. In so fern weis ich jetzt auch wo hörbares Spulenfiepen anfängt. Ich glaub auch nicht mehr daran, dass die Ursache mit einem Netzteiltausch gelöst werden könnte, da die Hauptkomponente für das Geräusch verantwortlich ist. Wobei Stromfluss nunmal Stromfluss ist, und einer muss ja alles versorgen. Aber wie soll ein schnellerer Lastwechsel dafür verantwortlich sein, wenn es SF schon vor der GTX 200er Serie gab? 

Ob Costum oder Referenzdesign wird wohl egal sein.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Da ist überhaupt kein typischer Fehler. Die Karte war nur ein paar Tage/Wochen alt, so ich mich richtig erinnere.
> Da werden mehrere Faktoren letztendlich zusammen gekommen sein.
> Ein Materialfehler, gepaart mit den ~115° unter Last an den Spulen bei der Inno3D.
> Das war es auch schon. Lies halt die Geschichte. Wie man vom Quote zum Ausgangspost kommt, hatte ich dir ja erklärt.



Sorry aber Hübie hat recht.
Der Fehler ist typisch, in englischsprachigen Foren sieht man wenn es um defekte 980 TI geht, bei den Referenz Boards immer an der Stelle das gleiche. Durchgebrannter SMD. Das gab es schon bei den 780 TI mit Referenz Design, da war es genau an der gleichen Stelle (Meine Palit Referenz 780 TI hatte auch an der Stelle einen durchgebrannten SMD).


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach nicht "den einen Fehler" bei solchen Problemen. Es gibt viele verschiedene Ursachen.
> Aber das lernt ihr noch.


Stimmt, erst wenn du es sagst dass es der eine Fehler. 
Langsam ist aber echt mal genug.
Hör auf immer Recht haben zu wollen, obwohl dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2015)

Wenn stehts der gleiche SMD durchbrennt, kann es nicht unterschiedliche Ursachen haben.
Den Fehler den hier auch schon ein paar hatten, ist typisch für zu hohe punktuelle Temperatur und es sind dann die Inno Karten mit Referenz Platinen, die es trifft.
Die X3 Karten mögen leise sein und die GPU gut kühlen, die VRM sind aber mit 110° am wärmsten.

Der Testberichte von Toms Hardware zeigt es ganz gut, da können Temperatur spitzen von knapp 120° möglich sein und das ist alles andere als Gesund.


----------



## wolflux (7. November 2015)

Hier lese ich Gradzahlen da wird mir ganz mulmig und für mich unvorstellbar mein System so zu grillen. 
Ich habe eine Schmerzgrenze und die ist bei 70° Maximum, ganz gleich um was es sich bei Computerhardware " dreht ".
Alles eine Frage des Geldes wie vieles im Leben oder Highend kaufen und alles herunterfahren, halte  ich aber nicht für sehr sinnvoll.
Gruss


----------



## Hübie (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. 125° sollten sie zwar aushalten (müssen). Bei Materialdefiziten kann das aber durchaus zu einem schnellen Exodus führen.
> Fehler in der Produktion erstrecken sich leider nicht nur auf einzelne Komponenten, sondern gerne auf ganze Chargen.
> Außerdem weiß ja keiner, was der/die Besitzer wirklich mit den Karten getrieben haben. Man hat im Internet ja immer nur das "Ehrenwort", dass nie etwas verändert wurde.
> 
> Sich da auf eine Ursache festzulegen, ist durchaus kritisch zu hinterfragen.



A) Tritt dieser Fehler seit Kepler vermehrt auf. Deiner Auffassung nach müssten das ja immer wieder riesige Chargen sein, welche da Defekte haben. Stochastik kannst du ja sicher sehr gut.
B) Schau dir doch mal Kennlinien von den Spulen, MOSFETs und Kondensatoren an. Vielleicht fällt dir was auf. 


Ich hatte dir bereits gesagt wie du es heraus findest. Und was bitte ist ein Materialdefizit? Und welche Fragen stellst du dir bei solchen Aussagen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2015)

Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn die Leutz hier ihre persönlichen Streitereien einstellen könnten und wieder (nur) über das Thema des Threads diskutieren. Es hilft niemandem weiter sich gegenseitig beweisen zu wollen wer hier der bessere User ist.

Wenn man es schaffen würde, neben dem Einstellen von Persönlichkeiten und Sticheleien auch noch andere Meinungen zumindest zuzulassen (man muss sie ja nicht gleich übernehmen...) wäre ich besonders glücklich.


Also bitte wieder nen Gang runterschalten, 3x durchatmen und erst dann weiterschreiben.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. 125° sollten sie zwar aushalten (müssen). Bei Materialdefiziten kann das aber durchaus zu einem schnellen Exodus führen.
> Fehler in der Produktion erstrecken sich leider nicht nur auf einzelne Komponenten, sondern gerne auf ganze Chargen.
> Außerdem weiß ja keiner, was der/die Besitzer wirklich mit den Karten getrieben haben. Man hat im Internet ja immer nur das "Ehrenwort", dass nie etwas verändert wurde.
> 
> Sich da auf eine Ursache festzulegen, ist durchaus kritisch zu hinterfragen.



Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, ob die Referenz Platinen nicht SMD haben die weniger Temperatur vertragen.
Bei der Referenzkühlung bleiben die VRM ja "kühl" und die Inno X3 haben eine Referenz Platine.


----------



## wolflux (7. November 2015)

Der EKW passt von der 780   Classified perfekt auf die 980 Ti  Classified aber der Haken ist, das die Phasen des Speichers nicht mit gekühlt werden. Hier hilft nur ein Kühler mit Lüfter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir einen kleinen  Edelstahl- Spachtel gekauft den Griff abgeschnitten und die breite Hälfte mit 2 Komponentenkleber auf den Edelstahl - Wasserblock geklebt. Jetzt drückt die schmale SpachtelHälfte auf einen Kühler der direkt fest auf die Phasen gedrückt wird. Oben auf sind 2x 40mm Pabstlüfter die sehr leise die PCB-Häfte so gut kühlt, dass auf der Rückseite westlich weniger Wärme ankommt. Mitlerweile sind neue Lüfter drinn, nicht so staubig.  
Gruss


----------



## Shiny49 (7. November 2015)

dann passt er auch nicht "perfekt" 

Meine Classified hat Spulenfiepen, was mich etwas traurig macht.

Edit: Moment. Du meinst wirklich den 780 ti Classified Wasserblock und nicht den der normalen 780 Classi ?


----------



## Hübie (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Spulen hatte ich ja mal gesucht: http://www.cyntec.com/product/power_choke/download/CMLE064T.pdf
> Da wird die R22 (Spule auf dem Bild der kaputten Inno3D) mit:
> 
> spezifiziert.
> ...



Und was passiert bei hoher Temperatur? Was macht die Regelelektronik der Logik folgend?

Den Tausch der WLP habe ich heute vormittag gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiH05MYDT3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammenfassung:

Vorher 81°C bei 49% ~2000 Upm Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 36 Dezibel
Nachher 83°C bei 51% ~2060 Upm Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 38 Dezibel

Die Verschlechterung kann natürlich durch erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur liegen. Ich hatte kein geeignetes Thermometer zur Hand. Einigen wir uns auf ein Patt. 

ps: Ich war übrigens anfangs noch nicht richtig wach, weshalb es bei mir im System immer etwas "stockte"  Kompliment an ASUS, da hier alles sehr gut verarbeitet ist. Blöd: Auch hier haben nicht alle Heatpipes guten Kontakt.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die Spulen hatte ich ja mal gesucht: http://www.cyntec.com/product/power_choke/download/CMLE064T.pdf
> Da wird die R22 (Spule auf dem Bild der kaputten Inno3D) mit:
> 
> spezifiziert.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß testet Toms mit offenen Aufbau.
Mit Airflow sollten die PCB und VRM Temps nicht so hoch steigen, wobei im Spielemodus über mehrere Stunden das ganze anders aussehen kann.
Da lobe ich mir Palit, die setzen bei der Jet und Super Jetstream zwar auch das Referenz Board, aber mit anderen VRM für GPU & RAM.


----------



## wolflux (7. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> dann passt er auch nicht "perfekt"
> 
> Meine Classified hat Spulenfiepen, was mich etwas traurig macht.
> 
> Edit: Moment. Du meinst wirklich den 780 ti Classified Wasserblock und nicht den der normalen 780 Classi ?




https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel

Mit Versand habe ich 120,00 € bezahlt.
Ne, Spulenfiepen habe ich überhaupt nicht nur ein ganz wenig Surren bei 4 stelligen FPS.
Gruss 
Wolflux


----------



## Hübie (7. November 2015)

Und wieso platzt die deiner Meinung nach? Hab dir noch mehr Fragen gestellt. Ich will einfach mal wissen wie viel du wirklich weißt, weil du bisher nichts konkretes gesagt hast.

Wo gibt es keine aktive Temperaturmessung?


----------



## Shiny49 (7. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Der EKW passt von der 780   Classified perfekt auf die 980 Ti  Classified aber der Haken ist, das die Phasen des Speichers nicht mit gekühlt werden. Hier hilft nur ein Kühler mit Lüfter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du eine passive Kühlung hiermit würde auch genügen ?

https://shop.ekwb.com/akasa-ak-vmc01-bk-vga-ram-heatsinks


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2015)

Ja, die X3 führe ich immer als negativ Beispiel auf, da ich schon 4 Defekte Karten in den Händen hatte und alle hatten an der selben Stelle den Durchgebrannten SMD.
Klar weiß man nie was die Kunden mit den Karten machen, manche sind ehrlich, manche reden drumherum und andere versuchen uns zu verarschen.

Die letzte durfte ich mir noch im System ansehen, ein Corsair 540 Case mit Vollbestückung bei den Lüftern. Am Airflow kann es da nicht gelegen haben, das Case ist eines wenn nicht das beste wenn es um Airflow geht.
Laut Afterburner Profil lief die Karte mit 1450 / 3500, also Harmlos.
Ich denke dass die Taktraten für die Referenz Platinen zu viel sind, es wird einfach in Kauf genommen dass ein paar Karten hochgehen.


@Shiny49

Für den RAM reichen die, ein Airflow schadet aber nicht.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2015)

Genau ergründen kann es höchstens der Hersteller, in dem Fall Inno oder ein Distributor, der prüft wann die Komponente versagt.
Der Hersteller wird sicher nichts veröffentlichen und der Distributor wird auch nur den Hersteller die Ergebnisse mitteilen. 
Ich persönlich finde die Tester sollten länger testen, paar Sekunden Benchmarks reichen einfach nicht. 2 - 3 Stunden dauerlast, dann sieht man was Sache ist.

Für mich ist Inno nicht empfehlenswert, hier wurde bei einer High End Karte ein zu großer Kompromiss gemacht, der zu einem Defekte führen kann.
Der "normale" Kunde kauft die Karte, installiert den Treiber und das war es dann.
Man muss schon froh sein wenn der Kunde ein Case hat, was über einen halbwegs guten Airflow verfügt. Als die 290 Custom Karten kamen, war es schlimm, viele Kunden riefen an, kamen mit ihren PC vorbei und beschwerten sich dass die Karten den Takt nicht hielten und drosselten da sie zu heiß wurden.
Es gibt leider zu viele Möglichkeiten was Case usw. angeht.


----------



## Hübie (8. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bezweifelt ja keiner. Ich sage ja nicht, dass nur und ausschließlich durch Überhitzung die Spule fliegt. Das war ja gar nicht mein Standpunkt. Auch Überspannung und vieles andere ist zu berücksichtigen.
> Aber wenn trotz offenem Aufbau und tellergroßem Ventilator daneben die Karte 115° in der Region hinbekommt, dann will ich nicht wissen, was in einem Case mit Fans, die auf low noise oder ähnlich getrimmt sind und mit angewärmter Luft kühlen, abgeht.
> Deswegen ist das genau zu ergründen und zu differenzieren und nicht "Da ist eine Spule hochgegangen, das ist der Beweis für meine Theorie! Was anderes kann es gar nicht sein!" zu rufen.
> Gerade die Inno ist eben so ein Kandidat, den man zweimal prüfen und lieber mit mehr rpm des Kühlers betreiben sollte (so wie auch von THW empfohlen).



Wir haben Analysen im Institut vorgenommen. Nur wieso der MOSFET mit durch geht ist dabei spekulativ. _Wahrscheinlich_ ist es die Regel-Logik (könnte man ablöten und separat belasten - dann sieht man ja ob es Grenzen gibt). Die Spannung ist dabei nicht das Problem sondern die Ströme die dann fließen. Die Spulen vertragen 35 Amperé, gemessen haben wir teilweise 42+. Das ist in kurzen Spitzen nicht schlimm, aber wenn die in Zeitintervall X immer wieder kommen, dann haben wir ein Problem. Daher sollte man sich mal die Kennlinien der Komponenten ansehen. Dann stellt man fest, dass hier defitnitiv einiges nicht zusammen passt und die Zahlen > Technik stehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2015)

Interessant wäre jetzt ob die Referenz Karte da auch spitzen hat.
Das Bauteil wird ja in den Spitzenreiter laut deiner Messung mit 20% überlastet, ist ja nicht wenig. Hinzu kommt die hohe Temperatur bei der Spannungsversorgung, die fast schon grenzwertig ist.
Klingt für mich nach Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Hübie (8. November 2015)

Diese Fehlkonstruktion fiel uns schon mit der Titan auf, aber geändert wurde nichts. Man ist halt noch unter den 2%, was wohl doch nicht so für eine Fehlkonstruktion spricht. Wenn man nun aber mal schaut wie langlebig diese Karten sind, dann bezweifel ich dass alles >2 Jahre von nVidia bzw. den AIBs selber noch statistisch erfasst wird.
Ausnahmen sind natürlich alle, welche länger Garantie geben. Das sind jedoch Zahlen an die ich nicht rankomme, genau so wenig wie man an den Controller heran kommt. Durch reverse engineering könnte man den zwar analysieren, aber das ist kosten- und zeitintensiv.
Ich meide stets nVidias Referenzkarten.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2015)

Die Referenz Karten meide ich seit der GTX 580, die 780 TI war eine Ausnahme da ich günstig ran kam und ich wurde gleich eines besseren beleert.
Aber egal, als nächstes steht mein mini ITX Projekt an, eine MSI 980 TI Gaming mit Corsair H105 muss in ein Node 304. Da kann ich wieder ordentlich basteln (das mach ich lieber als zocken ).


----------



## Noxxphox (8. November 2015)

also die inno läuft bei nem kumpel seit release problemlos... könte aber daran liegen das es ein model mit nicht so großem boostakt hat (was ja gleich innen bischen weniger leistungsaufname resultiert) und das er sich weigert si zu übertakten...
selbst ohne das es die tatsache wusste... er traut sich nie extraleostung rauszukitzeln....

also ist meine verlutung zur inno eher sie ist so gebaut das sie ohne oc das durchaus aushält (selbst ihn extremzocker im urlaub 8h+ am stück) un die karte + bauteile das überleben....
jedoch für oc ist das eine fehlkonstruktion...
jedoch werden auch bei ihm die spawas brutalst warm hab beim testen nach 30min mir schon di finger verbrant.... seitdem gehe ich nurnoch mit nem tempsensor der an seinem asus board angeschlosn ist in die nähe.... nochmal direkt dran und über 80°C und das waren locker noch paar cm zu den spawas....


----------



## Hübie (8. November 2015)

Die Frage ist wie lange. Das bleifreie Lötzinn ist was ständige Lastwechsel und somit Temperaturgradienten angeht nicht sehr förderlich - eher im Gegenteil. Da ich nicht genau weiß ab wann das hier verwendete Lötzinn die Schmelztemperatur erreicht hat kann ich kardinal nix nennen, aber grundsätzlich findet eine Rekristallisation bei etwa 40% des Schmelzpunktes statt. Reflow-Öfen haben meist um die 250°C, was bedeutet, dass 100°C schon eine Veränderung der Gitterstruktur in den molekularen Anordnungen statt finden _könnte_. Dieser Prozess ist meistens schleichend und erst wenn ein Schwellwert erreicht ist gibt es Auswirkungen. Oftmals diffundiert da einfach ein Stoff zu stark in eine "Richtung" (unabhängig wovon wir gerade sprechen) und verändert so punktuell die Werkstoffeigenschaft.

Edit: Bitte missversteht mich nicht. Will niemanden Angst machen oder behaupten dass es bei allen passiert


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> jedoch werden auch bei ihm die spawas brutalst warm hab beim testen nach  30min mir schon di finger verbrant.... seitdem gehe ich nurnoch mit nem  tempsensor der an seinem asus board angeschlosn ist in die nähe....  nochmal direkt dran und über 80°C und das waren locker noch paar cm zu  den spawas....



Also war die Temperatur nur bei ~70°C
So lange du deinen Finger ohne (sichtbare) Brandblase zurückziehen kannst, ist die Temperatur noch harmlos.
Das vom Mainboard ein Bauteil (South/Northbridge?) in der Nähe ist bedeutet gar nichts.
Bei ein paar cm Luftabstand müsste der Kühlkörper von den Spannungswandlern schon rot glühen das sich da was aufheizt.

Ich hatte meine Inno3D mit Benchmarks in einem halbwegs gut belüfteten Gehäuse gequält und da lag ich laut Temperaturfühler und Laserthermometer bei ~76°C auf dem schwarzen Kühlkörper.
Mit dem Laserthermometer hab ich dann mit viel Suchen eine wärmere Stelle dazwischen mit ~86°C gefunden.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. November 2015)

ich meinte mit verbrannt auch verbrant sprich ne kleine brandblase... hab schon schnell gemacht da ich weis das die soawas heis werdn... war aba auch selbst schuld es zu versuchn xD hab daraus gelernt und bin nun nimer so doof


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2015)

tja  zotac gtx 980 ti amp extrem  , höchster standard boost auf dem markt   (laut werksangabe  min 1375mhz  , läuft aus dem Karton heraus im Boost mit 1445mhz unter last bei 62 grad mit 50 - 60 % Lüfter) 
und das wichtigste echte 5 Jahre Garantie ....  beide sachen waren ausschlaggeben etwas mehr geld in die hand zu nehmen und nicht die günstigste zu kaufen und dann zu übertakten und noch einen tunig kühler verbauen zu müssen.

5 Jahre ist schon mal ne hausnummer , mir ist schon oft Elektronik kurz nach der 2 Jahres Garantie verstorben darum war mir allein die Garantie der Kauf wert.Was nützt ne günstige Karte wo and jedem Bauteil gespart wird ?


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> tja  zotac gtx 980 ti amp extrem  , höchster standard boost auf dem markt   (laut werksangabe  min 1375mhz  , läuft aus dem Karton heraus im Boost mit 1445mhz unter last bei 62 grad mit 50 - 60 % Lüfter



Der versprochene Werksboost liegt bei 1355 und wie hoch er dann tatsächlich ist, hängt von der ASIC-Lotterie ab.


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2015)

Ich habe einen ASIC wert von 78 glaub ich  , ein Clankollege hat 72  und seine Karte Boostet identisch  auf 1445 ohne zucken . ich denke das Zotac selektiert bei dem amp extrem. Alle videos und Infos die ich mir vor dem Kauf angesehen habe hatten Identische Werte erreicht. übertaktet lief sie auch schon auf über 1550 mhz....  ist aber sinnfrei , sie hat so schon genug Leistung  waren im Grafikscore grad mal knapp 1000 punkte mehr im Firestrike.


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2015)

Da wird nichts selektiert.
Mit höherem Powertarget boosten die abhängig vom ASIC alle so hoch.
Und die Amp Extreme hat halt vom Werk aus ein großzügiges Powertarget.


----------



## bummi18 (8. November 2015)

das mein ich ja , fertig übertaktet mit vollen 5 jahre Garantie und einer guten Kühllösung wenn man platz für eine 2,5  / 3 slot karte hat.

Wie sind denn die meisten ASIC werte ? hat schon jemand einen vergleich wo so der durchschnitt liegt und ab wann diese zahl aussagt -> das ist ein guter wert? Ich hab zwar eine Zahl aber keinen Bezug was dies letztendlich bedeutet.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. November 2015)

Der Asic Schnitt liegt so um die 70 - 73%.
Dieser Wert entscheidet letzten Endes wie hoch die Karte boostet, pro 10% sind es 15 MHZ mehr. Zudem hat der Asic wert Einfluss auf die vcore (manche Karten bekommen 1,175, andere 1,187 oder 1,195) und natürlich auch etwas auf die Temperatur und Taktbarkeit (wobei diese nach wie vor ein Glücksspiel ist).

Bezüglich der Kühlung.
Es gibt auch 3 Slot Karten die kühlen zwar die GPU richtig gut, dafür patzen die dann bei den Temperaturen bei den Spannungswandlern.
Ich bin nach wie vor von einigen Lösungen wie der Inno X3 / X4 oder die Gigabyte G1 Karten nicht so überzeugt. Die Inno Lösung sprengt fast die 120° bei den Wandlern, die Gigabyte liegt mit 100° auch über den Durchschnitt.


----------



## wolflux (8. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Meinst du eine passive Kühlung hiermit würde auch genügen ?
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/akasa-ak-vmc01-bk-vga-ram-heatsinks



Nein, auf keinen Fall da die Wandler sehr heiß wurden. Das dachte ich auch aber ohne einem kleinen Lüfter würde ich das nicht machen.
Du mußt nur die umliegenden Elektronikteile isolieren damit auch  seitlich kein Kontakt entstehen kann. 
Ich habe ein 3mm Wärmeleitpad darunter .
Gruss


----------



## Shiny49 (8. November 2015)

Toll da lohnt sich ja der Wasserkühler total, wenn ich einen Hochfrequenz-mini-lüfter draufmachen muss


----------



## wolflux (8. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Toll da lohnt sich ja der Wasserkühler total, wenn ich einen Hochfrequenz-mini-lüfter draufmachen muss



Nein, der Lüfter dreht nur mit 500-700 Umin.
nicht zu hören da ich ein System ohne Lüfter verwende. Das ist eigentlich nichts und der Vorteil ist wie schon beschrieben wird diese Seite durch die 2x 40mm super gekühlt. 
Das Ergebnis merkt man auf der Rückseite die nur eine Handwarme Backplate hat. Meine Messung war um die 55° bei den Phasen.
Die Luft drückt auch  direckt seitlich auf die Wandler.


----------



## Shiny49 (8. November 2015)

Bei mir hinge direkt der Radilüfter davor.


----------



## wolflux (8. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Bei mir hinge direkt der Radilüfter davor.



Habe ich jetzt beim neuen Gehäuse auch aber die Konstruktion war schon fertig montiert und habe sie so auch gelassen. Das genügt locker wenn du einen 120mm GehäuseLüfter hast.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2015)

Wolflux: poste mal ein par Bilder, wäre mal interessant zu sehen.


----------



## wolflux (8. November 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wolflux: poste mal ein par Bilder, wäre mal interessant zu sehen.



Was möchtest du genau gezeigt bekommen?
Hm die Konstruktion vermutlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild siehst du von unten den Kühler der auf die Platine gedrückt wird von einem ehemaligen Edelstahlspachtel der  unter Spannung steht. Die Platte des Wasserkühlers  ist auch aus Edelstahl auf die ich den Spachtel mit der breiten Seite aufgeklebt habe.
Unter dem Spachtel sind Wärmeleitpads die auch dazwischen liegen und über den Spachtel ein kleinerer zweiter Kühler der auf dem Spachtel geklebt wurde und auf dem sind die 2 Lüfter verschraubt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich zwischen den Kondensatoren transparentes Silikon gesichert, das aber die Eigenschaft hat wie ein Sprühpflaster abgezogen werden kann.
Gruss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und noch ein Angeberfoto 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2015)

Bekloppte Bastler... Dafür liebe ich dieses Forum ... [emoji851][emoji4]


----------



## Gast1666645802 (9. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Jipp, glaube auch, dass die am Benchtable testen. In einem geschlossenen Gehäuse... wer weiß, was da mit den Temperaturen der Inno3D (ich beziehe mich immer auf sie, weil a) der Fall ja hier angesprochen wurde, b) sie das Referenzdesign hat und c) nachweißlich genau an der Stelle massive Hitzeentwicklung hat) an den kritischen Komponenten passiert.
> Edit: das Testsystem war dies hier (sogar rechts mit Ventilator)



Falsch  Wer die neueren Artikel wirklich lesen würde, der weiß auch, dass wir sowohl am offenen Bench Table, als auch IM Gehäuse testen. Das geht bei den IR-Messungen natürlich nicht, allerdings unterscheiden sich diese Temperaturen  der VRM zwischen Gehäuse und Bench Table nur um max. 2 Kelvin. Der Ventilator ist NUR zum schnelleren Runterkühlen NACH den Tests da, um weniger Zeit zu verlieren.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

*Raumtemperatur
22°C
**offener Bench-Table, 
Gaming Loop
**offener Bench-Table, 
Torture 
**geschl. Gehäuse,
Gaming Loop**geschl. Gehäuse,
Torture**VRM max.
*inno3D GTX 980 Ti
iChill X3 Airboss Ultra:
70 °C
72 °C
72 °C
75 °C
115 °C

Die kleine Tabelle hast du gesehen?
Ist unter Takraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke.
Man kann auch mit Temperatursensoren messen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Da schreib mal FormatC an, der sollte das wissen.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. November 2015)

So, die Palit SJS ist eingepackt und geht Morgen runter in den Süden. Mal sehn ob ich nochmal Graka - Lotto spiele. Es ist sogar im Idle ein leichter Unterschied zur Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3. Warscheinlich warte ich auf Pascal, da man mit jeder Maxwell Karte Spulenfiepen haben kann. Mal mehr, mal weniger, und im Endeffekt erwisch ich wieder genau so eine Karte und so eine Kleinigkeit ist für mich störender als ein hörbarer Lüfter, der dann wenigstens viel Luft bewegt. 

Es ist nicht mal eine Frage des Geldes was ich hinblättere für eine MSI Lightning 980ti, aber es ist dann die Frage, wozu betreibe ich eine Lightning unter Luft. Der Kühler ist lt. diversen Tests stark genug um auch die Spannung erhöhen zu können, aber es rechtfertigt einfach nicht den Einsatz in meinem System für 2 x 8pin + 1 x 6pin Anschluss samt LN2 Fähigkeiten. Die Palit hätte ich warscheinlich mit BIOS Flash im Powerlimit von 120% (300W) betrieben. Der Kühler hätte durchaus die Kraft das unter Kontrolle zu halten und den Einsatzzweck könnte ich somit über dem Limit ausnutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Also ich hab mit der MSI Gaming in Verbindung mit dem E10 500W nicht wirklich wahrnehmbares Fiepen.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. November 2015)

Meine MSI Gaming fiept nur ab 1000 FPS und dann nur leicht.
Man muss einfach nur die richtigen Karten kaufen


----------



## Jolly91 (9. November 2015)

Dankeschön.


----------



## Shiny49 (9. November 2015)

Meine Classi wird wohl auch zurückgehen. Mir bringt es nichts die Karte auf Wasser umzubauen, wenn sie schon bei 45 fps anfängt zu fiepen. Da tuts dann auch eine ref. Karte. Hat auch Spulenfiepen (oder vielleicht auch nicht) und ist günstiger.

Vielleicht wäre die Asus Poseidon noch eine Möglichkeit. Habe die GTX 780 Version davon hier und die fiept nicht ein bischen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Nur kannst du keine 780 mit eine 980ti vergleichen.


----------



## chischko (9. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Meine Classi wird wohl auch zurückgehen. Mir bringt es nichts die Karte auf Wasser umzubauen, wenn sie schon bei 45 fps anfängt zu fiepen. Da tuts dann auch eine ref. Karte. Hat auch Spulenfiepen (oder vielleicht auch nicht) und ist günstiger.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre die Asus Poseidon noch eine Möglichkeit. Habe die GTX 780 Version davon hier und die fiept nicht ein bischen.



Ich würde sie einfach tauschen und gut... ist immer noch eine der besten Karten wenn man vor hat sie unter Wasser zu setzen...


----------



## wolflux (9. November 2015)

So ist es, ich würde sie als langlebiges Leistungs-Monster unter Wasser beschreiben oder als ein Luxusartikel der eine Menge Spaß  macht ohne Angst zu haben, dass die Karte in absehbarer Zukunft das Zeitliche segnen wird.

Gruss
.


----------



## Shiny49 (9. November 2015)

Nagut, dann werd ich sie austauschen lassen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich keine die noch mehr fiept als die jetzige^^

@Wolflux, verwendest du die Original Classi-Backplate ? Müsste wissen, welche Schrauben ich zum EK GTX 780 Classi benötige um die zu montieren.

Gruß


----------



## wolflux (10. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Nagut, dann werd ich sie austauschen lassen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich keine die noch mehr fiept als die jetzige^^
> 
> @Wolflux, verwendest du die Original Classi-Backplate ? Müsste wissen, welche Schrauben ich zum EK GTX 780 Classi benötige um die zu montieren.
> 
> Gruß



Post 6071 habe ich den Hersteller/Fullcover verlinkt.
Die Schrauben bekommst du im Baumarkt, Obi,
müssten  M3 Gewinde sein und dazu die passenden weissen Kunststoff -Muttern damit die Backplate nicht verkratzt wird. 
Nimm eine Original- Schraube mit zumVergleich,  sollte um die 20mm sein.Ich habe Messing genommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht dann so aus.
Gruß


----------



## Meroveus (10. November 2015)

Meine Inno3D, läuft seit Release, wie ein Uhrwerk. Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (10. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Die habe ich in der Tat nicht gesehen. Hast du auch gefunden, um welches Gehäuse mit welcher Belüftung es sich genau handelt?
> Und mit einem einfachen Sensor kommt man nicht auf 2° Kelvin Genauigkeit.
> Zumindest nicht mit denen,die mir so untergekommen sind (aber ich bin auch kein Messtechniker).
> Deswegen würde mich das genaue Verfahren schon interessieren.



Ich nehme das Silent Base 800 als Testeghäuse (Lüfter Original). Die VRM-Temperaturen im Case werden mit einem Sensor am Scope gemessen. Da in der Tabelle auch stets der höchste Wert steht, sind es die vom Gehäuse. Der Halbleitersensor liegt +/- 1% vom Original entfernt. Genau genug


----------



## LMarini (12. November 2015)

Habe meine Classified auch endlich bekommen .
Der ASIC ist extrem hoch mit 69,1%. 
Die Karte hat out of the Box auf kanpp 1400MHz geboostet. Bis jetzt habe ich sie auf stabiele 1511-1490 MHz takten können ohne die Volt zu erhöhen. Komisch ist nur, dass obwohl ich ihr bis zu 115% PT gebe verbraucht sie Maximal 100%.
Ab 60°C wird sie ein weinig lauter (offenes Gehäuse-> kleine Trubiene), Lüfter drehen auf 2100 RPM hoch.
Spulenfiepen hat sie auch aber erst ab 400 fps.

Und noch ne Frage an die anderen mit Classy's: Bei ca. 1850 RPM kommt der ein Lüfter in "Unwucht" und wird kurzzeit lauter bis die Lüfter weiter aufdrehen oder wieder runter. Hört sich nicht ganz normal an.


----------



## vinyard (12. November 2015)

Bis jetzt habe ich sie auf stabiele 1511-1490 MHz takten können ohne die Volt zu erhöhenâ€‹â€‹

ist doch super!!! lüfterkurve anpassen und nu haste ruhe !!!


----------



## chischko (12. November 2015)

Meine geht auch so gut wie nie (nur bei 1550+ und VRAM Takterhöhung >25mV) auf über 100%PT! Hast doch nen klasse Exemplar erwischt und meine ist mit 75er ASIC auch nur bei 1418 Mhz Stock... 

Wie Vinyard gesagt hat: Lüfterkurve anpassen und gut is


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Meine geht auch so gut wie nie (nur bei 1550+ und VRAM Takterhöhung >25mV) auf über 100%PT! Hast doch nen klasse Exemplar erwischt und meine ist mit 75er ASIC auch nur bei 1418 Mhz Stock...
> 
> Wie Vinyard gesagt hat: Lüfterkurve anpassen und gut is



Bin echt zufrieden, ist meine erste EVGA. Vorhin hatte ich mit den gleichen Einstellungen ( Crysis 3) zw. 40-70 fps, jetzt habe ich 120-145.
Naja so viel brauch ich mit dem Tackt nicht mehr hochgehen, sonst werden die Temps noch zum Problem.

Lüfterkurve mach ich dann morgen nach der Arbeit.


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Bin echt zufrieden, ist meine erste EVGA



Same here! Hatte EVGA nie so wirklich in meiner nicht mehr ganz so jungen PC Historie auf dem Radar aber jetzt bin ich echt begeistert von denen... die Philosophie mit Verständnis für OCler und Kühlertausch, die Beschreibung, die Kompatibilität (780 Classy Fullcover Kühler zur jetzigen 980 Ti Classy z.B.) und sie haben sich wohl noch NIE nen Skandal geleistet o.Ä. Und mit der K!NGP!N haben se halt auch nen Meilenstein gesetzt im Enthusiastenbereich... (teuer... klar!!! aber bemerkenswert!)


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

bin noch immer unschlüssig ob ich noch in eine 980TI investieren soll.. viele sagen ja, manche nein..

wenn ich ausgehe das eine 1080 z.b 30% schneller wird wie spekuliert wird von einer person der ich glauben schenke...

und meine 780 bekomme ich zur jetzigen zeit noch gut weg^^

was meint ihr? und mein e9 480W ist auch fraglich.. sollte aber noch so gehen^^


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

Das E9 taugt noch absolut! 
Die 980 Ti vs. 780 Ti für FHD wäre zu viel des Geldes investiert, außer Du bekommst die 780 Ti noch für gutes Geld weg. Wenn Du allerdings planst auf WQHD umzusteigen demnächst ist die 980 Ti eine absolute Traumkarte


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

ich habe eine 780 und keine TI 

980ti -> 1080p@120HZ sollte das ganze auch auslasten^^ oder irre ich mich da?

naja.. ich weiß nur nicht ob die 980ti inkl oc + 4790k + oc mit nem e9 480 ausreicht.. da scheiden sich die geister


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Von der Wattzahl auf jeden Fall, ist gruppenreguliert und daher nicht ganz so gut geeignet für ne 980ti.


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

sollte aber hoffe ich mal passen^^


----------



## Soulsnap (13. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> EVGA hat sich ja auch lange Zeit auf dem deutschen Markt rar gemacht. So wirklich wahrgenommen habe ich sie auch erst mit der 560Ti.



Meine erste EVGA war ne GF 6800 GT, seitdem nur noch EVGA wenn Nvidia ins Case kommt


----------



## wolflux (13. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Habe meine Classified auch endlich bekommen .
> Der ASIC ist extrem hoch mit 69,1%.
> Die Karte hat out of the Box auf kanpp 1400MHz geboostet. Bis jetzt habe ich sie auf stabiele 1511-1490 MHz takten können ohne die Volt zu erhöhen. Komisch ist nur, dass obwohl ich ihr bis zu 115% PT gebe verbraucht sie Maximal 100%.
> Ab 60°C wird sie ein weinig lauter (offenes Gehäuse-> kleine Trubiene), Lüfter drehen auf 2100 RPM hoch.
> ...



Du ich habe auch nur bei meiner Classified  einen ASIC bei 70.3%
und bin auch recht zufrieden, hätte allerdings  auch nichts dagegen wenn sie 55 MHz mehr könnte . Ich habe sie im Moment mit der Original-Spannung 1.21 Volt laufen bei 1481 MHz. Sie schafft auch etwas mehr aber nicht 4K stabil. Dafür habe ich auch immer um die 55- 60° bei lautloser  Wasserkühlung ohne aktive  Lüfter.
Mit aktiven Lüfter 45-47°. (1455 Mhz )
Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich keine 0.1 Volt drauf jagen für 2 FPS mehr, auch wenn ich sie kühlen könnte. Du hast ja 2 Biose, im ersten Bios läuft meine GPU mit 1455 MHz und 1.168 Volt und im zweiten 1506 MHz bei 1.225 Volt. Den Speicher habe ich auf  3600 MHz eingestellt. 
Finde das reicht für ein langes Leben der kostspieligen Karte.
 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

Ja ich muss sagen, es ist halt schon ein kleiner Dämpfer am Anfang wenn man den ASIC wert liest. Aber mitlerweile stört es mich nicht mehr wirklich.
Komischt ist nur das sie bei 1850 RPM ein komisches Geräuch von sich gibt. Aber nur beim Benchen.
Zudem ist dich Backplate "angelaufen" direkt hinter der GPU bei dieser "3er Anordnung".

Konnte leider gestern nicht noch weiter teseten und wollte auch nicht mehr weil mein Sound nicht mehr geht .

Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide noch mehr Geld in diesem Rechner zu versenken, kommt doch noch ne WaKü rein .


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

Was meinst Du mit "angelaufen"???


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

Sie ist dunkler, in einem runden Kreis um die Aussparungen der 3er-Formation. Wie auf einem Stück Metal das Ölverschmiert ist.


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von der Wattzahl auf jeden Fall, ist gruppenreguliert und daher nicht ganz so gut geeignet für ne 980ti.



Ja, gruppenreguliert ist es! Aber abgesichert ist es wie das P10 und daher schonmal relativ gut. Ich mein klar! Wenn Du nen 4790K @>4,7Ghz und die 980 Ti @1500+ &VRAM@4000+  betreiben möchtest und noch dazu evtl. ne WaKü rein hängst und und und kannst Du definitiv über nen E10 oder gleich nen P11 nachdenken


----------



## wolflux (13. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ja ich muss sagen, es ist halt schon ein kleiner Dämpfer am Anfang wenn man den ASIC wert liest. Aber mitlerweile stört es mich nicht mehr wirklich.
> Komischt ist nur das sie bei 1850 RPM ein komisches Geräuch von sich gibt. Aber nur beim Benchen.
> Zudem ist dich Backplate "angelaufen" direkt hinter der GPU bei dieser "3er Anordnung".
> 
> ...



Direkt um die GPU, da sind unter der
 Backplate 3 kleine Wärmeleitpads, soweit ich mich erinnern kann die einzige Stelle an der Wärmeleitpads sind, will mich aber da nicht festlegen. Kann sein das bei den Phasenwandler noch kleine waren, sind.
Gruss


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Sie ist dunkler, in einem runden Kreis um die Aussparungen der 3er-Formation. Wie auf einem Stück Metal das Ölverschmiert ist.



Klingt seltsam... kannst Du nen Foto machen? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach ner Schutzfolie, die sich abhebt oder so...


----------



## Jolly91 (13. November 2015)

ASUS,  EVGA, Gainward, Gigabyte,  MSI, Palit, Zotac?

Da kannst du genau so gut einen Würfel würfeln und schauen welche Zahl zum Vorschein kommt.

Ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte. Die Palit neigte zum knistern, singen, etc..., aber selbst bei den anderen Herstellern, die auf mehrere Spannungswandler (EVGA, MSI) setzen, gibt es Probleme mit den Schwingungen. Und ich will nicht russisches Roulette spielen, ich werd wohl auf Pascal warten, obwohl es in den Fingern kribbeln würde an was neuem zu schrauben.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Wow soviele Karten hattest du schon da?
Und alle haben gefiept und du hast auch bestimmt schon mehrere andere Netzteile ausprobiert?


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

so 780 wurde grad abgeholt  zeit für die 980TI

soll ich bei der palit 980TI super jetstream bleiben? sollte wie gesagt leise sein. OC würde ich sowieso nur mit powertarget auf max und takt hochschieben machen höchstens.. oder @stock

wie siehts bei der palit zwecks fiepen und co aus? hatte mit meiner MSI 780 z.b nie gefiepe.. mit der asus 660ti auch nie..


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Fiepen ist Glückssache und hängt auch vom Netzteil ab.


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

jo das mag sein..

dann also die super jetstream? von MSI hält hier dieses mal wohl keiner was.. gibts dafür besondere gründe? hat palit was lautstärke und co MSI abgelöst?


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Klingt seltsam... kannst Du nen Foto machen? Klingt für mich irgendwie nach ner Schutzfolie, die sich abhebt oder so...



Ist einfach dunkler.
Sieh so aus:


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

Ok sieht eher nach Fingerabdrücken aus...


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

Ich weiß. Aber es lässt sich auch nicht entfernen. Und es ist auch nur dort. Ich war da mit den Finger noch garnicht dran.


----------



## chischko (13. November 2015)

Mal mit nem Tropfen Alkohol auf nem Taschentuch versucht und vorsichtig (ausgebaut natürlich!) drüber gerubbelt?


----------



## LMarini (13. November 2015)

Nein habe gerade keinen Alkohol zu Haue .
Versuche ich morgen gleich mal danke.
Nachdem der Sound auch endlich wieder geht, bin ich jetzt richtig happy mit meiner 980 Ti


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> jo das mag sein..
> 
> dann also die super jetstream? von MSI hält hier dieses mal wohl keiner was.. gibts dafür besondere gründe? hat palit was lautstärke und co MSI abgelöst?



Die MSI ist eine gute Karte, da gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

wie siehts von der lautstärke aus? ggf. fiepen? temps? oc?


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2015)

Fiepen ist reine Glückssache.
Meine erste 980Ti die Inno3D hat mit meinem Be Quiet P10 abartig gefiept.
Die darauffolgende MSI war deutlich leiser aber immer noch hörbar.
Hab die MSI dann nochmal gegen eine andere getauscht und das Fiepen war fast weg.
Nach einem Netzteilwechsel auf ein Be Quiet E10 ist das Fiepen praktisch verschwunden.
Temperaturen unter Furmark ~76°C, beim normalen Spielen die gleiche Temperatur mit niedrigerer Drehzahl.
Grobes OC geht bei meinem Exemplar bis 1430-1450MHz und boostet vom Werk bis 1360MHz (so betreib ich sie auch).


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Bin jetzt mit meiner MSI relativ zufrieden, allerdings hat das BIOS kaum noch was mit dem originalen zu tun.


----------



## rackcity (13. November 2015)

jepp.. die palit soll aber leiser sein soweit ich es gesehen habe.

dann werd ich wohl die palit nehmen. sollte ich hoffe ich mal nichts mit falsch machen


----------



## wolflux (13. November 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Ist einfach dunkler.
> Sieh so aus:



Ach das meinst du, 
hatte ich auch bei den Wärmeleitpads für den Speicher gesehen, die etwas klebrig, ölig waren mit dem Zeugs.
Wahrscheinlich ist dann bei den Wärmeleitpads 
etwas mehr drauf gekommen. Ich vermute das diese Pads bei der Herstellung bzw. Zuschnitt einfacher zuhandhaben sind damit sie nicht gleich woanders  kleben bleiben. 
Gruss


----------



## Jolly91 (14. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow soviele Karten hattest du schon da?
> Und alle haben gefiept und du hast auch bestimmt schon mehrere andere Netzteile ausprobiert?



Nur die Palit. Bin doch nicht bekloppt. Ich warte jetzt mal ab was Gigabyte so mit der Xtreme Serie zaubert. Selbst 14+3 Phasenwandler sind keine Garantie das nichts singt. Und das Seasonic X-750km³ ist auch ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2015)

Gutes Netzteil hin oder her, kann trotzdem mitverantwortlich fürs Spulenfiepen sein.
Mein P10 550W war auch alles andere als minderwertig, nur habe ich beim Antec Edge 550W,   Bequiet E10 500W CM und Bequiet E10 500W deutlich weniger Spulenfiepen gehabt.
Getestet habe ich die Netzteile im Vergleich bei der Super Jetstream und der X3 iChill Airboss. 
Da du aber anscheinend eh keine Hilfe bezüglich des Spulenfiepens zulässt, ist es für dich ja obsolet was ich schreibe.


----------



## Mysterion (14. November 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> jepp.. die palit soll aber leiser sein soweit ich es gesehen habe.
> 
> dann werd ich wohl die palit nehmen. sollte ich hoffe ich mal nichts mit falsch machen



Die  Palit ist für die Kohle echt ok, wobei es auch mehrere Anläufe brauchte, bis ich eine völlige intakte Karte erwischte. 

Wenn man daraus eine Tendenz was die Qualität anbelangt ableiten möchte, die bekanntlich nur ein Zeitwert ist (die BWLer schlafen ja nicht), "freue" ich mich schon auf die Pascal Karten... das Theater mit der ASIC sollte z.B. langsam echt ein Ende finden... das ist bei AMD aktuell besser gelöst!

Es ist auf jeden Fall die leisteste Karte mit dem durchdachtesten Kühler. Die Inno3D würde ich im Hinblick auf Langzeithaltbarkeit (was immer man darunter auch verstehen möchte) nicht kaufen.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Nur die Palit. Bin doch nicht bekloppt. Ich warte jetzt mal ab was Gigabyte so mit der Xtreme Serie zaubert. Selbst 14+3 Phasenwandler sind keine Garantie das nichts singt. Und das Seasonic X-750km³ ist auch ein gutes Netzteil.



Na, da bin ich aber gespannt. Allerdings weniger auf die Karten selbst sondern nur auf der Verhältnis aus Mehrpreis und Mehrleistung. 100 Euro für 1 - 2 % sind nicht unüblich.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gutes Netzteil hin oder her, kann trotzdem mitverantwortlich fürs Spulenfiepen sein.
> Mein P10 550W war auch alles andere als minderwertig, nur habe ich beim Antec Edge 550W,   Bequiet E10 500W CM und Bequiet E10 500W deutlich weniger Spulenfiepen gehabt.
> Getestet habe ich die Netzteile im Vergleich bei der Super Jetstream und der X3 iChill Airboss.
> Da du aber anscheinend eh keine Hilfe bezüglich des Spulenfiepens zulässt, ist es für dich ja obsolet was ich schreibe.



Dann lass' es doch einfach. Ich red' mir den Mund auch nicht mehr fusselig. Man erkennt doch mittlerweile halbwegs am Fragebeitrag die Bereitschaft dazuzulernen. Es kann auch echt nicht unsere Aufgabe sein, andere zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen. Wir sind hier alle nur Verbraucher und können nur max. unsere Erfahrungen austauschen. Einen größeren Stellenwert dürfen wir unseren Äußerungen nicht einräumen.

Die Serienstreuung der Chips, die hohe Anfälligkeit für Defekte und die Ausfallquote lassen gar keine genaueren Empfehlungen zu.

Eine perfekte 980 Ti (OC) gibt es nicht, auch wenn die Bauteile noch so hochwertig sind, reduziert sich alles mehr oder weniger auf die Güte des Chips.

Meine Güte, was ist nur aus unserem Hobby geworden... mittlerweile kann man nicht mal für 700 Euro eine konstante Qualität erwarten, von den Preisen der Titan X möchte ich erst gar nicht reden.

Ich bin schon sehr auf Karte mit zwei Maxwell-Chips gespannt......


----------



## defPlaya (15. November 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Eine perfekte 980 Ti (OC) gibt es nicht, auch wenn die Bauteile noch so hochwertig sind, reduziert sich alles mehr oder weniger auf die Güte des Chips.
> 
> Meine Güte, was ist nur aus unserem Hobby geworden... mittlerweile kann man nicht mal für 700 Euro eine konstante Qualität erwarten, von den Preisen der Titan X möchte ich erst gar nicht reden.
> 
> Ich bin schon sehr auf Karte mit zwei Maxwell-Chips gespannt......



Also ich finde meine Palit perfekt und die beste Karte die ich je hatte! Hohes OC, leise, kein bis sehr wenig Spulenfiepen oder keine kaputten Lüfter. Was will man mehr?


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. November 2015)

Traurig dass es nicht SELBSTVERSTÄDLICH ist, fehlerfreie HW in dieser Preisklasse zu bekommen...


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

Ich finde es eher traurig, dass sich anscheinend kaum ein Hersteller die Mühe macht, mal nen Kühler vernünftig für ne Karte zu optimieren.
Da hängt selber Kühler auf ner 300W und ne 150W Karte.
Alles nur um Kosten zu sparen.
Gut, jeder will natürlich soviel Gewinn wie möglich erzielen, aber wenn keiner mher die Produkte kauft, dann lohnt sich das dann doch eher weniger.

Warum auch immer, wird auch ewig am 2 Slot Design festgehalten.
Die mal richtig 3-4 Slot Karten rausbringen.


----------



## Mysterion (15. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Traurig dass es nicht SELBSTVERSTÄDLICH ist, fehlerfreie HW in dieser Preisklasse zu bekommen...



Das sollte eigentlich in jeder Preisklasse selbstverständlich sein, außer vielleicht bei diesen "Geiz ist geil" Massenramschklamotten.

Ich begreife diese Wirtschaftsform auch langsam nicht mehr.

Wenn sich ein Startup so eine ******** leistet, war's das.

Bei den großen Herstellern gehört natürlich aufgrund der Komplexität eine gewisse Ausfallrate dazu nur das aktuelle Theater ist zu 99 % auf die Profitgier der Hersteller zurückzuführen. Die Leute sind auch mittlerweile richtig schmerzfrei geworden, was man an der 970 wieder sehr gut gesehen hat.

Es gibt auch nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Die Fury X wurde von mir sehnlichst erwartet, denn ich wollte für 700 Euro keinen Krüppelchip haben aber der Scheiss mit der pfeifenden Pumpe hat mich dann abgeschreckt. Zurecht, wie ich bei meiner Inno3D Hybrid erfahren musste.

Jetzt hat nVidia dann doch wieder gewonnen, denn wenn man sich erstmal an die Leistung gewöhnt hat und sich den Anspruch auch leisten kann, will man den auch nicht mehr missen.

Witzigerweise ist es mittlerweile egal, wie viel Kohle man für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, unter den 980 Ti Karten sind Unmengen Gurken und die Titan X Karten sind laut und stromlimitiert....

Meine Palit wird auch erstmal die letzte Karte sein die ich relativ jung kaufe, es warte eh noch genug alte Spiele und so kann es echt nicht weitergehen.


----------



## splatta (15. November 2015)

Hallöchen


Habe gesehen das bei Caseking endlich der Fullcover für die MSI GTX980TI gibt.
Hat hier schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht,kann man die standard Backplatte verwenden oder muss man sich eine andere dafür holen?
Was mich auch etwas verunsichert sind die anschlüsse,mal angenommen ich entscheide mich für oben die Anschlüsse ,wie kriege ich unten die zu oder bzw wie heißt das zum zumachen?Habe schon bißchen bei Caseking geguckt aber finde irgendwie nicht das was ich suche oder ist alles mit dabei was man für die Montage braucht oder stehe ich gerade aufn Schlauch?


----------



## chischko (15. November 2015)

Du brauchst solche Verschlussschrauben, meistens sind die mit geliefert: Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerändelt - MSV | Verschlüsse & Stopfen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Jolly91 (15. November 2015)

Deswegen habe ich auch weitere Tage gewartet, um das Thema zirpen und bruzzeln zu behandeln. Das E10 lag schon im Warenkorb, alleine weil es keine Flachbandkabel hat wäre es einen Kauf Wert, aber bevor ich da weitere Euros für Testzwecke locker mache, beende ich das Kapitel Maxwell. Es ist doch auch logisch das man lieber alles rückbaut, bevor man jetzt zur teueren Karte noch ein neues Netzteil anschafft, um am Ende doch genau auf´s selbe Ergebnis zu kommen.

Netzteiltauschen könnte ich auch jetzt, dass würde ich bei der Gigabyte 780ti WF3 genau so hören, ob sich das Spulenfiepen beruhigt, oder nicht. Wird´s weniger, würde es auch bei Maxwell weniger werden, da nur die Lastzustände schneller und dynamischer sind. Es sei den der Kepler Boost lässt sich nicht auf den dynamischen Maxwell Boost übertragen.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2015)

Der Maxwell hat schon "härtere" Boost Zyklen die die Netzteile weit stärker belasten.
Also 1 zu 1 umwälzen kannst das nicht. Ich versteh dein Problem jetzt nicht, die 980 TI ist besser, braucht genau so oder etwas weniger Strom, hat 3GB mehr RAM und lässt sich in der Regel auch auf 1500 takten, da ist man dann schon in der Nähe von einem 780 TI SLI (Stock).
Beendest das Kapitel jetzt "nur" wegen dem Fiepen?


----------



## MyuniHausen (15. November 2015)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich lese hier schon länger mit, da ich nun auch auf den 980ti - Zug aufgesprungen bin, und möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen betr. Spulenfiepen teilen.

Mein System:
Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45 (B3)
CPU: i5-2500K, Standardtakt

Getestet habe ich 2 Palit Super Jetstreams + eine Gainward Phoenix GS. Letztere hatte am wenigsten Spulenfiepen, die habe ich behalten.
Die Lüfter beider Modelle sind sehr leise, absolut top!
Den meisten Lärm strahlen, soweit ich das (mit einem Schlauch) feststellen konnte, die 2 kleinen, mittleren R-33 Spulen des 980ti PCB ab. Also die, welche bei der inno3d gerne mal abrauchen.
Im Vergleich zu Maxwell erzeugt meine alte 770GTX kein wahrnehmbares Spulenfiepen, selbst bei höherem Stromverbrauch.

An Netzteilen habe ich mein altes (Bj. 2011) Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze(2-Rail) , Seasonic Platinum-860 (Single Rail, DC-DC-Technik) und Be Quiet! E10-CM-600W Straight Power(4-Rail, DC-DC-Technik) ausprobiert.
Einfluss auf das Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte hatte keines der Netzteile.
Am Besten gefällt mir das Seasonic Platinum-860, welches unabhängig vom Lastzustand immer am wenigsten Strom verbraucht, selbst im Idle.
Die Netzteile selbst erzeugen zwar auch Spulenfiepen, dieses ist jedoch bei allen so leise, dass ich es nur hören kann, wenn ich mein Ohr direkt auf das Gehäuse lege. Auch hier schneidet das Seasonic Platinum-860 am Besten ab. Den unauffälligsten Lüfter hat jedoch ganz klar das Be Quiet!

Generell muss ich sagen, dass mich das Gezirpe schon ein wenig nervt.
Trotzdem werde ich die 980ti behalten, da es nur bei absoluter Stille wirklich störend ist, zudem verwende ich aktuell noch ein offenes Gehäuse.
Das Fractal Design R-5 ist schon bestellt, mal schauen was ich ich damit in Sachen GeräuschDämmung noch so rausholen kann.

Gruß,
MyuniHausen


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2015)

Mit einem Gedämmten Case kann man das fiepen, zirpen schon auf ein Minimum reduzieren.
Wobei halt die Custom Modell (also die die kein Standard PCB verwenden) weniger fiepen. Meine MSI fiept erst ab 1000 FPS und dann sehr leise. Ab 200 FPS hört man (bei offenen Case und 10cm Abstand) ein leichtes brutzeln.

Aja, willkommen im Forum


----------



## Jolly91 (15. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Der Maxwell hat schon "härtere" Boost Zyklen die die Netzteile weit stärker belasten.
> Also 1 zu 1 umwälzen kannst das nicht. Ich versteh dein Problem jetzt nicht, die 980 TI ist besser, braucht genau so oder etwas weniger Strom, hat 3GB mehr RAM und lässt sich in der Regel auch auf 1500 takten, da ist man dann schon in der Nähe von einem 780 TI SLI (Stock).
> Beendest das Kapitel jetzt "nur" wegen dem Fiepen?



Man liest Testberichte und sieht die Ergebnisse. Man baut die Karte ein und spielt ein Hardwareforderndes Spiel und sieht wie flüssig das ganze dahin läuft. Man merkt auch das der Speicher in Cities Skylines mit 250% DS (1440P = 100%) mal 5000Mb belegt und es noch mit 30 fps dahinläuft, wo die 780ti nur mehr 3fps schaffte, da sind 3gb eben zu wenig. Das war ja auch ein Grund für die 980ti. Und auf ein hin und her habe ich keine Lust, entweder es passt, oder es passt nicht. Ich mein, wenn es minimal Fiept und ich es nur höre, wenn ich mit dem Ohr nah ran gehe, dann ist es mir egal. Aber ich mach da keine Komprimisse mehr. Das ist einfach ärgerlich.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2015)

Das es ärgerlich ist, glaube ich dir.
Welche Karten hattest bis jetzt?


----------



## Jolly91 (15. November 2015)

Nur die Palit 980ti Super Jetstream.  Der Kühler ist echt gut, die Karte kann man empfehlen, die geht von Haus aus auf 100% PT, und selbst wenn man das PT auf 110% erhöht, geht das auf 108% rauf. Mit einer BIOS Modifikation auf 120% (300W) wäre da schon was möglich, oder mit einer Spannungsabsenkung.

Es ist auch das Design des Kühlers, 2 Lüfter statt 3 Lüfter der Gigabyte 780ti Windforce 3X, welche bei 1.800U/min so ruhig sind, wie die Palit bei 1.200U/min. 50€ könnte ich noch drauflegen, aber alles andere wäre Schwachsinn, ich zahl keinen Extra Preis, nur damit die Gewinnspanne des Herstellers für das Produkt noch höher wird. Was mir aber auffiel, als ich bei offenem Gehäuse die Drehzahl der Lüfter von 100% auf 50% herabsenkte, vibrierte der Kühler leicht. Als würde man die Entlastung der Lüfter durch den Luftstromabriss hören. Aber das störte mich kaum, eventuell mussten sich die Lüfter erst einlaufen.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. November 2015)

Habe jetzt eine Palit Jetstream (ohne super) - danke für Beratung ein paar Seiten vorher! 

Die Karte als ist prinzipiell wirklich sehr gut. Hab sie mal in einer 10min Overclocking Session auf 1480MHz gebracht und dabei ist sie nicht über 58°C gekommen (selbst erstellte Lüfterkürve - bei 60°C sind die Lüfter auf 50%). Dabei sind die Lüfter nur minimal lauter als mein Dark Power 9 (als Vergleich)

Leider habe ich sehr häufige Treiberabstürze. Das ist wie verhext.. manche Tage (wie heute) kann ich Zocken ohne Ende und das Ding läuft einfach nur. Manchmal stürzt alle 10min der Treiber ab (auch im Windows bei Youtube zb). In Spielen komme ich an solchen Tagen meißt nichtmal bis zum Ladebildschirm. Hin und wieder resettet sich nicht nur der Treiber sondern der ganze PC macht einen Reset. Taktraten sind dabei @Stock - das Problem war im Prinzip vom ersten Tag an.

Kennt das jemand? Karte geht auf jeden Fall zurück. Der Onlineshop hat nur gerade keinen Ersatz auf Lager


----------



## defPlaya (15. November 2015)

Hast du diese Treiberabstürtze auch wenn die Karte @ Stock läuft?


----------



## barmitzwa (15. November 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Hast du diese Treiberabstürtze auch wenn die Karte @ Stock läuft?



"...Taktraten sind dabei @Stock - das Problem war im Prinzip vom ersten Tag an."


----------



## -FA- (15. November 2015)

Kann es eig zur zeit sein dass die Asus Strix GTX980TI etwas schlecht lieferbar ist?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Palit Jetstream (ohne super) - danke für Beratung ein paar Seiten vorher!
> 
> Die Karte als ist prinzipiell wirklich sehr gut. Hab sie mal in einer 10min Overclocking Session auf 1480MHz gebracht und dabei ist sie nicht über 58°C gekommen (selbst erstellte Lüfterkürve - bei 60°C sind die Lüfter auf 50%). Dabei sind die Lüfter nur minimal lauter als mein Dark Power 9 (als Vergleich)
> 
> ...



Wie alt ist dein Netzteil und welches ist es genau?
Könnte sein, dass die Spannungen nicht mehr so das Wahre sind.
Was hattest du vorher für eine Grafikkarte drin?
Ist der neueste Treiber drin und hast du den alten mal mit DDU deinstalliert?


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist der neueste Treiber drin und hast du den alten mal mit DDU deinstalliert?


Argh...


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Argh...


Bist du ein Pirat? [emoji1]


----------



## barmitzwa (15. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist dein Netzteil und welches ist es genau?
> Könnte sein, dass die Spannungen nicht mehr so das Wahre sind.
> Was hattest du vorher für eine Grafikkarte drin?
> Ist der neueste Treiber drin und hast du den alten mal mit DDU deinstalliert?



BQ Dark Power P9 750W - alter kann ich nicht genau sagen (Grafikkarte ist an einem Rail angeschlossen)

vorher hatte ich eine 290X. Den Treiber habe ich mit CCleaner entfernt. 
Treiber ist der aktuelle 358.87 
werde das jetzt nochmal mit DDU probieren


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

DDU im abgesicherten Modus verwenden.
Und die Karte würde ich an 2 Rails anschließen.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. November 2015)

Hab DDU im abgesicherten Modus gestartet. Zunächst nochmal den AMD uninstall gemacht und dann Geforce+Neustart. 

Wieso an 2 Rails? Eins gibt doch einen Strom von 25A (bei 12V also 300W)  her?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

Probier es einfach mal aus.
Das Netzteil ist nicht das jüngste und die 980ti hat teilweise hohe Spannungsspitzen.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. November 2015)

Probieren werde ich es auf jeden Fall. Mich hat nur der Hintergrund interessiert 

Wenn das Netzteil aussteigt würde das aber eher zu einem Reboot und nicht zu einem Treiberreset führen, oder?

Danke für Deine Unterstützung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

Normal ja, aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Mysterion (15. November 2015)

Hab auch ein Dark Power P9, allerdings "nur" mit 650 Watt Leistung. Schau' ins Handbuch, damit Du die Rails korrekt nutzt.

Ein defektes Netzteil dieser Serie schaltet bei Problemen ab.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2015)

Glaube kaum dass es abschaltet, wenn 1-2 Kondensatoren kaputt sind.


----------



## Shiny49 (15. November 2015)

Habe meine Classified nun eingeschickt. Damit geht die Fiepen- und ASIC-Tombola in die nächste Runde


----------



## Mysterion (16. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum dass es abschaltet, wenn 1-2 Kondensatoren kaputt sind.



Die Spannungen werden nicht mehr korrekt geglättet, es kommt zu Schwankungen...



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Habe meine Classified nun eingeschickt. Damit geht die Fiepen- und ASIC-Tombola in die nächste Runde



Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!

Schade das die Karte so "laut" ist, sonst hätte ich mir die Karte damals geholt.


----------



## Holdie (16. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

habe da mal ein kurze Frage, die Ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt. Habe mir heute eine GTX 980ti von EVGA gegönnt und bei dieser gibt es ja oberhalb der Karte den beleuchteten Schriftzug. Kann man diesen irgendwie  bzgl. Helligkeit oder Farbe einstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2015)

Um welche gehts denn genau?


----------



## Holdie (17. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Um welche gehts denn genau?



Es ist die EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ Link: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Normalerweise kannst du das nicht ändern.


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Glaube kaum dass es abschaltet, wenn 1-2 Kondensatoren kaputt sind.





Mysterion schrieb:


> Die Spannungen werden nicht mehr korrekt geglättet, es kommt zu Schwankungen...



Wenn man bei den Netzteiltests so liest das die billigen Sicherungschips erst bei ~10V reagieren, muss da aber ganz schön viel Last anliegen das so etwas passiert.
Speziell wenn man ein 1-1,5kW Netzteile mit einer sparsamen GPU kombiniert.


----------



## chischko (17. November 2015)

Holdie schrieb:


> Es ist die EVGA GTX 980ti SC+ Link: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Ne kannste nich ändern soweit ich weiß, außer natürlich du ersetzt diese mini-LEDs mit RGB LEDs und platzierst ne entsprechende Steuerung... dann kannste es ändern; natürlich vorausgesetzt Du kannst die Steuerung via Software kontrollieren... 

Im Klartext: Nein!


----------



## Holdie (17. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Ne kannste nich ändern soweit ich wei0, außer natürlich du ersetzt diese mini-LEDs mit RGB LEDs und platzierst ne entsprechende Steuerung... dann kannste es ändern; natürlich vorausgesetzt Du kannst die Steuerung via Software kontrollieren...
> 
> Im Klartext: Nein!



So ich habe mir nochmal diverse Videos von der GTX bei YT angeschaut und durch Zufall gesehen, dass es doch geht. Und zwar funktioniert es nur mit Geforce Experience und dem darin enthaltenen LED Visualiser.
Hierbei kann jedoch nur die Helligkeit der LED´s in Abhängigkeit verschiedener Parameter eingestellt werden.


----------



## -FA- (17. November 2015)

is euch eig was bekannt von lieferprobleme bei der GTX980TI? weil die Asus Strix GTX 980 TI is zur Zeit kaum verfügbar.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Was hat eine Karte mit allen anderen zu tun?


----------



## rackcity (17. November 2015)

so die palit ist drinne.

spulenfiepen habe ich soweit keins. erst ab 300fps+ aufwärts hört man etwas.. aber ist nicht extrem hoch vom ton also nicht nervig.

mit 240 fps (csgo z.b) hab ich kaum/kein fiepen.

letzten endes: ich musste dieses mal nicht 5x die karte tauschen wie zu meiner 780 zeit. ich hab zwar keine die 0 fiept. aber es ist vertretbar.
dennoch fehlt mir meine 780 iwo doch schon.. die hatte nachm 5ten tausch 0 gefiept 

bf4 lief auch top mit cpu OC. das E9 480 sollte also doch ausreichen^^


----------



## Holdie (18. November 2015)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal was fragen. Sorry bin aber erst seit kurzem bei den Grünen

Ich lasse bei mir immer Afterburner im Hintergrund mitlaufen und da werden im Monitoring diverse Sachen aufgezeichnet, die mir so noch nichts sagen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da mit einer kurzen Erklärung weiterhelfen.
Es geht um diese Bezeichnungen.

FB-Nutzung
VID-Nutzung
Bus Nutzung
OV Max Limit
Ausnutzungslimit

Danke


----------



## Hübie (19. November 2015)

-FA- schrieb:


> FB-Nutzung = Framebuffer bzw. VRAM (Speicherauslastung)
> VID-Nutzung = Voltage identification bzw. digital kodierte Spannung (prozentuale Nutzung der maximal einprogrammierten Spannung)
> Bus Nutzung = Auslastung des PCI-Express Bus bzw. wieviel Daten wandern zwischen GPU und CPU (theoretisch max. 16 GB/s, praktisch eher 5 up / 5 down = 10 GB/s netto)
> OV Max Limit = Overvoltage Limit. Also wieviel Überspannung du drauf gegeben hast
> Ausnutzungslimit = Ich schätz dies ist die GPU-Auslastung bzw. wieviel Arbeit kann der Grafikprozessor noch aufnehmen / verteilen





-FA- schrieb:


> â€‹Danke


Bitte.


----------



## Holdie (19. November 2015)

Super Danke


----------



## defPlaya (19. November 2015)

So ich habe jetzt mal die Zotac AMP Extreme GTX 980 Ti live erlebt. Dann weiß man, was man mit der Palit hat. Ja die Zotac konnte den Boost bei 1476 MHz konstant halten und ja die sieht schon sehr geil aus  aber von der Lautstärke her ist das nichts im Vergleich zur Palit. Mehr als 1476 MHz waren auch nicht drin. Das schafft auch meine Palit vielleicht nicht immer konstant aber dafür fast nicht hörbar. 

So ein Monster Kühler und dann so laut  naja!


----------



## Gohrbi (20. November 2015)

Was erwartest du von 3 x 90 mm Lüftern? Die sind halt laut, waren sie auch schon vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## defPlaya (20. November 2015)

Definitiv weniger Lärm. Dann noch noch so ein Monsterkühler. Ich habe da deutlich weniger Lärm erwartet. Aber wie auch immer


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von 3 x 90 mm Lüftern? Die sind halt laut, waren sie auch schon vor 3 Jahren.


Bei dem Kühler bräuchten die nicht so laut sein.
Klar sind 2 baugleiche Lüfter leiser als 3, aber die Lüftersteuerung der Amp Extreme ist nicht so wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Meroveus (20. November 2015)

Hätte man die Steuerung der Lüfter so eingestellt, das sie die Karte bei geschmeidigen 72°-75° halten würden, wäre sie um einiges leiser.


----------



## Ralle@ (20. November 2015)

Dann würde die Karte nicht so hoch boosten.
Die AMP Extreme soll schnell sein, mehr nicht. Wer eine leise Karte haben will, die dennoch den boosten konstant hält und kühl bleibt MUSS sich selbst darum kümmern und auf Wakü umrüsten.
Alles andere ist ein Kompromiss, muss ja teure Wakü sein.
Corsair H105 + NZXT Kraken G10 + 2 Bei Quiet Lüfter, Pumpe auf 5V drosseln, Lüfter auf 7V drosseln und schon hat man 40° bei 1550 MHZ GPU Takt (sofern der Chip solch Taktraten stabil macht).

Jetzt werden sicher wieder welche meinen ein Morpheus schafft das auch mit guten Lüftern. 
Nein, es gibt KEINEN Luftkühler der eine 980 TI bei 1500 MHZ aufwärts anständig kühlen kann, das ganze PCB wird heiß, die VRM werden extrem heiß und irgendwann geht dann ein Bauteil flöten.

Eine AiO oder Wakü ist die einzige Methode sicher solch Taktraten auf Dauer zu betreiben.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

oder halt ne ordentliche wakü [emoji14]

naja der morpheus isja auchn top kühler...nur heizt sich halt wie du schon sagtest das pcb auf...
 bin froh das ich mir dank wakü darum keine sorgen mehr machn muss...

muss man halt selbst wissen obs einem das wert ist^^ ich bereue meine investition für die wakü nich...macht spas und ist leise...


----------



## Mr.PayDay (20. November 2015)

Liebe Leute, ich kann eine 980TI sehr günstig bekommen (500 Euro) eines Kollegen, der komplett auf Gaming Notebook umsteigt.
Zwar  käme ich derzeit rechnerisch mitein wenig  Gewinn raus (ich kann beide  970er verkaufen für 270 pro), aber für eine "Tankfüllung" dann weniger  Leistung zu haben, ist keine Option für mich, und ich glaube, dass SLI  soweit noch gut skaliert bei den 970ern, dass es derzeit keine meßbar  schnellere Single GPU auf dem Markt gibt.

Daher meine Fragen: Was  machen Eure 980TIs bei Firestrike im Graphic Score? Würde mich mal  interessieren. Mit etwas oc bin ich über 24.000 Punkten.

 Witcher 3 auf 2560*1440 spiele ich auf Ultra mit maximierten Presets für Grafik und PostFx  souverän 55-65 avg fps (oc 65-75+).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2015)

Bin selber von 2 970ern auf eine TI ungestiegen.  
Ist einfach besser:

- ähnliches Leistung 
- volle Leistung wenn Sli nicht geht (Ark zum Beispiel, ein Krampf mit einer 970)
- Stromsparender
- kühler als SLI
- leiser
- viel mehr Vram,  gerade bei wqhd eigentlich der entscheidende Pluspunkt

Ich würde die 970er verkaufen solange sie noch was wert sind.


----------



## blue_focus (20. November 2015)

So ich bin nun auch im Club der TI Besitzer.

Endlich kann ich Elite: Dangerous auf Max-Details und maximalem 4K Supersampling spielen. Und was mich wundert ist. Das Teil ist auch noch deutlich leiser als meine alte Sapphire 7850 OC 2GB


----------



## LMarini (20. November 2015)

Ich war gestern etwas enttäuscht.
Hab in Assassins Creed Syndicate in WQHD auf Ultra nur knappe 60 fps. 
Das ganze natürlich auf Out of the Box Takt (1380 Mhz).


----------



## Mr.PayDay (20. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bin selber von 2 970ern auf eine TI ungestiegen.
> Ist einfach besser:
> 
> - ähnliches Leistung
> ...


Die meisten Deiner Punkte sind für mich irrelevant, ehrlich gesagt bzw das sind nicht meine Kriterien. Ich bin tatsächlich voll fixiert auf die fps.  Es gab für mich bisher einen Titel, der zum Release kein SLI Profil hatte, das war FO4. Aber das läuft sogar mit nur einer 970 unter WQHD bei mir mit 50-70  fps auf Ultra.
Es ist also die absolute Ausnahme für mich persönlich nach rund 1 Jahr Nutzung.
Das VRAM ist bisher unter 1440p auch kein Faktor gewesen bzw keine Einschränkung. Ich überbrücke nur bis Pascal, also noch grob 12-15 Monate.

Ich lese viel Widersprüchliches, mal ist die 980TI schneller, dann wieder langsamer als 970 SLI, siehe PC Gamer Review 
"If you’re thinking SLI/CF will win by a landslide, it depends on what  game and settings you’re running. On average, 970 SLI is only 5-10  percent faster than the 980 Ti, *but depending on the game it may be as  much as 20 percent faster...or 15 percent slower*." 

Mehr gebe ich auf Praxisberichte und Benchmarks von Nutzern außerhalb der "Labortests".  Dass Du mit dem Umstieg zufrieden bist, ist ja schon mal positiv! Aber siehe oben, Du hast auch viel mehr Anforderungen als ich sie habe. Erfolgskritisch sind für mich die fps.

Daher nochmals, die 980TI sehe ich bei 18k bis 20K Firestrike Score. Das kann nicht alles sein!


----------



## LMarini (20. November 2015)

Mr.PayDay schrieb:


> Daher nochmals, die 980TI sehe ich bei 18k bis 20K Firestrike Score. Das kann nicht alles sein!



Also ich habe 20k GS out of the Box. Mit leichtem OC auf 1500 Mhz habe ich knappe 22k.
Solltest du höher Taketen hast du natürlich auch mehr Leistung.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei dem Kühler bräuchten die nicht so laut sein.
> Klar sind 2 baugleiche Lüfter leiser als 3, aber die Lüftersteuerung der Amp Extreme ist nicht so wirklich gelungen.



... ich habe mich bisher immer angeschmiert bei Costm Modellen. Sie waren IMMER lauter als andere Lösungen.
Ja gut ein wenig leiser als die Referenz. Um immer sicher zu gehen, kommt bei mir nur AC oder Morpheus drauf.
Leiser und kühler sowieso.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2015)

Mr.PayDay schrieb:


> Die meisten Deiner Punkte sind für mich irrelevant, ehrlich gesagt bzw das sind nicht meine Kriterien. Ich bin tatsächlich voll fixiert auf die fps.  Es gab für mich bisher einen Titel, der zum Release kein SLI Profil hatte, das war FO4. Aber das läuft sogar mit nur einer 970 unter WQHD bei mir mit 50-70  fps auf Ultra.
> Es ist also die absolute Ausnahme für mich persönlich nach rund 1 Jahr Nutzung.
> Das VRAM ist bisher unter 1440p auch kein Faktor gewesen bzw keine Einschränkung. Ich überbrücke nur bis Pascal, also noch grob 12-15 Monate.
> 
> ...




Naja meine Kriterien sind das auch nicht, sondern wie bei dir viel FPS. 

Aber das sind eben die Vorteile die dazu kamen. 
Ich bin eben gewechselt weil selbst unter 1080p die Vram-Grenze geknackt wurde und ARK mit einer 970 gar nicht lief. Dadurch das man die TI auch schön übertakten kann, wird sie erst recht ein richtiges Biest. Und wie gesagt, die Leistung ist IMMER da, anders als bei der 970SLI Kombi.


----------



## blue_focus (20. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja meine Kriterien sind das auch nicht, sondern wie bei dir viel FPS.
> 
> Aber das sind eben die Vorteile die dazu kamen.
> Ich bin eben gewechselt weil selbst unter 1080p die Vram-Grenze geknackt wurde und ARK mit einer 970 gar nicht lief. Dadurch das man die TI auch schön übertakten kann, wird sie erst recht ein richtiges Biest. Und wie gesagt, die Leistung ist IMMER da, anders als bei der 970SLI Kombi.



Ich kann das nur so unterschreiben. Ich hatte zwar noch nie nen SLI, jedoch schon einen CrossFire Verbund. Kann nicht sagen ob SLI hier soo viel besser funktioniert. Who knows. 
Meine Erfahrungen damit waren wie folgt. 
Ja, für viele Spiele gab es Profile. Nominell laut Fraps hatte ich auch beinahe doppelt so viele FPS am Papier. Doch vom Feeling her war das ne Katastrophe. Das lies sich auch wunderbar bei den Frametimes widerspiegeln. 100 FPS lt. Fraps fühlten sich an wie 25. Auch VSync, Framelimiter usw. brachten nur bedingt Besserung. Irgendwo müsste hier auch noch ein Threat von mir rumfleuchen. Ach hier ist er ja   : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-macht-mich-noch-wahnsinnig-post5736531.html

Hier sieht man auch schön meine Frametimes. Furchtbar...

Ich habe dann die 2. Karte irgendwann verkauft, weil mir das einfach zu bunt wurde. Stromverbrauch für nix. Im Gehäuse ständig zu heiß.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Single-GPU immer zu bevorzugen. Und wenn schon Multi, dann auch nur mit den stärksten Karten. Also 980 TI oder Titan X derzeit - speziell wegen dem VRAM-Problem.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (20. November 2015)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Single-GPU immer zu bevorzugen. Und wenn schon Multi, dann auch nur mit den stärksten Karten. Also 980 TI oder Titan X derzeit - speziell wegen dem VRAM-Problem.


November 2014 gab es noch keine 980 TI und die 980 ist in Sachen P/L lächerlich überteuert. VRAM Probleme hatte ich seit Anschaffung nicht eines, die Praxisrelevanz ergibt sich wohl eher in absoluten Modding Nischen und unfertigen Games wie ARK Survival, die sich nicht an Industriestandards halten.
Die Triple A Games laufen, einzig FallOut 4 hatte jetzt zum Release kein SLI Profil, lässt sich aber überschreiben via Inspector.
 Per jetzt und heute würde ich wohl auch eher die 980TI kaufen, wenn ich aufrüste. Aber wenn ich eine 970 schon hätte, wäre das wieder schwierig.
Ich will "nur" überbrücken bis Pascal. Mit einer 980TI kann man sicher unter 1080p (overkill) und 1440p sowieso die Füße hochlegen mit den 6 GB VRAM.

Die VRAM "Problematik" bei den 970ern wird mit davon abgesehen immer noch überstrapaziert. Wenn das bei Top Titeln akut wird, haben wir eh 2017 und die neue GPU Generation 
Und da würde ich direkt auch wieder SLI erwägen, das rockt einfach


----------



## Ralle@ (20. November 2015)

Ich würde ohne zu überlegen die 980 TI nehmen.
Aktuell nutze ich ein Titan X SLI und eine 980 TI und erwische mich immer öfter dabei, mich mehr mit der TI zu spielen.
Klar kann ich mit dem SLI Setting fahren wo die Singles GPU kaum noch spielbare FPS schafft aber es spielt sich mit der Single GPU angenehmer.
Was nicht heißt das SLI schlecht ist, es ist halt sehr Treiber und Spiel abhängig und die Hersteller optimieren ihre Engine kaum noch für Multi GPU.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. November 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich hab mal die ersten 60 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, da ich mir nun auch eine 980 ti kaufen möchte. In die engere Auswahl würden die: Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream und die Zotac gtx 980 ti amp extreme edition kommen.  Mit dem Support von Palit siehts ja angeblich nicht so gut aus, besser ist das schon bei Zotac. Ich habe die Karte für die nächsten 2 Jahre + geplant.


----------



## blue_focus (20. November 2015)

Ihr habt Luxusprobleme


----------



## Tomek92 (20. November 2015)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Ihr habt Luxusprobleme



Hehe  ich kanns mir nun endlich erlauben


----------



## CSharper (20. November 2015)

Für was ein T'X Sli und noch eine 980Ti? Für einen zweit Rechner ?


----------



## blue_focus (21. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Hehe  ich kanns mir nun endlich erlauben



War eigentlich wegen des Titan X SLIs und der 980 TI im 2 PC gemeint 

Ich hab mir kürzlich die die MSI gekauft. Die ist leise und hat einen wie ich finde guten Kühler und Boostet trotzdem bis fast 1400MHz. Warum genau diese eine bei mir?

-> Sie war lagernd


----------



## Ralle@ (21. November 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Für was ein T'X Sli und noch eine 980Ti? Für einen zweit Rechner ?



Ja, ich habe einen zweit Rechner.
Die TI habe ich damals vom Freund günstig bekommen, da die bei ihm nicht so recht funktionieren wollte und der Händler die nicht mehr zurück nahm (lag halt 3 Wochen rum bevor er sie eingebaut hat).
Nachträglich beißt er sich in den Hintern, die GPU da drauf geht echt gut ab. 1550 mit Stock vcore, mehr habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist auch nicht wichtig (für mich), zudem dachte ich auch nicht dass die 1550 stabil sind, war halt so just 4 fun eingestellt und dann am Stück mal 4 Stunden Witcher 3 gespielt.


----------



## CSharper (21. November 2015)

Ah so ebenhättest ja die eine T'X ausbauen können und in den zweit Rechner stecken können. Aber bei so einer Situation würde ich auch nicht nein sagen dazu.


----------



## Tomek92 (21. November 2015)

Hab mich nun für die Zotac entschieden  jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## blue_focus (21. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Hab mich nun für die Zotac entschieden  jetzt heißt es warten.



Ich "musste" sie mir gleich holen. Denn wenn ich drauf warten müsste hätte ich noch Zeit gehabt mich zu doch noch zu besinnen. Bis jetzt hab ich mir immer nur Grakas im 200€ Segment gekauft.


----------



## Tomek92 (21. November 2015)

Das schlimmste ist jetzt ist WE   Ich habe hier auch mehr als das doppelte gezahlt als für meine Amd, aber was solls, hab dann erstmal "ausgesorgt" für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## TSR2000 (21. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Mal ein paar Fragen von einem 980TI- und Übertaktungs-NOOB.

Ich habe meine Palit 980ti mit Afterburner übertaktet. Das Power-Target auf 110% gestellt und 98MHz Core Clock erhöht.
Muss ich zusätzlich auch die Memory Clock erhöhen, damit es stabil läuft?

Welcher Test ist sinnvoll, bzw. welchen Test nutzt Ihr zum benchen (Firesrtike, Furmark oder Heaven).

Ich habe immer wieder Treiber Rests mit meinen Einstellungen nach ein paar Minuten. In jedem Benchmark, den ich mache.
Ist es sinnvoller, die Einstellungen mit einem Spiel zu testen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## defPlaya (21. November 2015)

Naja ich würde erstmal testen ohne den Speicher zu übertakten. Testen kannst du mir den Heaven Benchmark, 3D Markt und natürlich am besten in enem Spiel. Bei mir ist BF 4 das Spiel, welches meine Palit am schnellsten das Limit anzeigt. Mit dem Standard Bios wird deine Palit den Boost nicht halten können. Trotzdem ist es eine Hammer Karte!

Deine Karte packt das nicht. Hatte meine auch nicht.  Ich habe mein bios verändert und neu aufgespielt. Jetzt kann meine Karte einen Boost von 1489 MHz halten. 

Probiere mal nit + 70 MHz und 110% PT.


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2015)

290 -310 Watt sind meist nötig für 1500 MHz. ,je nach Kartengüte.


----------



## defPlaya (21. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> 290 -310 Watt sind meist nötig für 1500 MHz. ,je nach Kartengüte.



Wieviel Watt darf den eine Palit mit Stani PCB bekommen?

Bei mir bin ich jetzt im Voltage Limit!


----------



## wolflux (21. November 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Wieviel Watt darf den eine Palit mit Stani PCB bekommen?
> 
> Bei mir bin ich jetzt im Voltage Limit!



Das weiss nur der liebe Gott,SORRY   ich habe da leider keine Erfahrung mit der Referenz. .Ungern tippe ich auf max. 300 Watt was ich aber der Kühlung zuschreiben würde, die limitiert dann sicher?
Wie steht das PT im Originalbios?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Qualität ist mies, bin gerade unterwegs mit Handy.
Gruss


----------



## Ralle@ (21. November 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Ah so ebenhättest ja die eine T'X ausbauen können und in den zweit Rechner stecken können. Aber bei so einer Situation würde ich auch nicht nein sagen dazu.



Hätte ich können, aber das SLI wieder zereisen?
Ne, da bin ich zu faul (gebe ich ehrlich zu). Normal hätte ich es nicht getan, hatte ja eine 290 die im HTPC saß aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen und er meinte die Karte ist so schlecht, das wollte ich auch nicht glauben 
Vielleicht wollte sein altes P67 Board mit der neuen Karte nicht so recht, oder sein ToughPower Netzteil, oder oder...
Egal, ich bin happy mit der MSI Karte und meine Freundin freut sich über die 290 (die hatte noch eine 7850 im Rechner).


----------



## defPlaya (21. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das weiss nur der liebe Gott,SORRY   ich habe da leider keine Erfahrung mit der Referenz. .Ungern tippe ich auf max. 300 Watt was ich aber der Kühlung zuschreiben würde, die limitiert dann sicher?
> Wie steht das PT im Originalbios?
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Kühlung bei der Palit limitier sicherlich nicht. Wenn man die Lüfter auf 100% stellt ist die Karte sehr sehr Kühl haha. Aber das wäre ein schlecht Kompromiss. 

Das PT beim Original Bios liegt bei 110%.
Was bei meiner aktuell Limitier ist das Vortage Limit. Aber damit kann ich leben. Ich will ja noch etwas von der Karte haben!


----------



## Mysterion (21. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Hab mich nun für die Zotac entschieden  jetzt heißt es warten.





blue_focus schrieb:


> Ich "musste" sie mir gleich holen. Denn wenn ich drauf warten müsste hätte ich noch Zeit gehabt mich zu doch noch zu besinnen. Bis jetzt hab ich mir immer nur Grakas im 200€ Segment gekauft.



Den Test der PCGH oder Toms Hardware nicht gelesen?


----------



## blue_focus (21. November 2015)

Das einzige was ich mich negativ bei der MSI erinnern kann ist das angeblich zu straffe PT. Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann. Lt. BIOS Tweaker kann ich hier bis 300 Watt aufdrehen. Und da mir Benchmarks herzlichst Wurscht sind könnt ich auch damit leben. Mir reichen 60 fps mit vsync. Wenn Sie das @ Stock nicht mehr packt, wird's mit den paar % OC auch nimmer. Von dem Krach den der Kühler dann macht red ich gar nicht erst [emoji6]


----------



## bummi18 (22. November 2015)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Also die Kühlung bei der Palit limitier sicherlich nicht. Wenn man die Lüfter auf 100% stellt ist die Karte sehr sehr Kühl haha. Aber das wäre ein schlecht Kompromiss.
> 
> Das PT beim Original Bios liegt bei 110%.
> Was bei meiner aktuell Limitier ist das Vortage Limit. Aber damit kann ich leben. Ich will ja noch etwas von der Karte haben!



bei palit ist das PT auf 110 %  ?   wieso ist das so hoch bei der palit  , meine amp extrem hat orginal nur 100 % und rennt auf 1450 orginal boost


----------



## TSR2000 (22. November 2015)

@ bummi: ich glaube, er meinte, dass man das Power-Target maximal auf 110% erhöhen kann, ohne das BIOS der Karte zu verändern.


----------



## defPlaya (22. November 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> bei palit ist das PT auf 110 %  ?   wieso ist das so hoch bei der palit  , meine amp extrem hat orginal nur 100 % und rennt auf 1450 orginal boost



110% sind ca. 275W. Bei deiner Zotac sind das definitiv etwas mehr


----------



## Justan Image (22. November 2015)

Also ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, welche 980 Ti ich holen soll...
Entweder die MSI oder die Super Jetstream.

Ich lese seit Wochen meine Augen "wund", und mal lese ich, dass die MSI zu laut sein kann, dann wieder nicht, dann das sie 'n zu niedriges Power Target hat, dann wieder nicht....
Über die Palit habe ich bisher eigentlich nichts negatives lesen können, allerdings passt die MSI eben farblich wesentlich besser zu meinem Setup 
Zum Thema Kühlung: die Karte soll in ein CM Storm Trooper; ich glaube also nicht, das sie dort allzu sehr ins schwitzen kommen wird, aber "wissen" ist halt 'ne andere Sache.
Und leiser als meine jetzige Gigabyte 280x wird sie ja wohl allemal sein (hoffe ich^^).

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mich  (wenn nicht ihr, wer dann xD)


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2015)

Die MSI kannst du ohne schlechtes Gewissens nehmen, die Garantie ist länger als bei Palit und der Support ist auch gut.
Das Powerlimit ist im Serienzustand kein Problem und wenn du übertaktest schiebst du den Powertarget-Regler halt auch weiter rauf.
Das ist kein wirklicher Nachteil.


----------



## Mysterion (23. November 2015)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, welche 980 Ti ich holen soll...
> Entweder die MSI oder die Super Jetstream.
> 
> Ich lese seit Wochen meine Augen "wund", und mal lese ich, dass die MSI zu laut sein kann, dann wieder nicht, dann das sie 'n zu niedriges Power Target hat, dann wieder nicht....
> ...



Die Kühlung ist bei der Palit potenter und leiser als bei der MSI, zudem liegt der Kühler auf ALLEN Bauteilen auf.

Meine Wahl fiel auf die Super Jetstream, letztendlich muss man aber selbst wissen was man macht.

Es gibt genügend seriöse Testberichte aller nennenswerten Karten, die alle Aspekte einwandfrei beleuchten.

Wenn Du dir deine Augen wund gelesen hat, dann höchstens weil eben diese Testberichte geschickt überlesen und dafür vermutlich unzählige Foren gewälzt hast.


----------



## HannesSolo (23. November 2015)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, welche 980 Ti ich holen soll...
> Entweder die MSI oder die Super Jetstream.
> 
> Ich lese seit Wochen meine Augen "wund", und mal lese ich, dass die MSI zu laut sein kann, dann wieder nicht, dann das sie 'n zu niedriges Power Target hat, dann wieder nicht....
> ...


Ich kann auch die Super Jetstream von Palit empfehlen. Diese hat eine super Kühlung ist dementsprechend leise und hat genug Leistung.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. November 2015)

... neben WK ist der Morpheus das Mass aller Dinge. Ich habe EVGA sc (wegen Garantie auch bei Kühlerwechsel)
... wenn nötig läuft sie 1454 MHz ohne VCore Erhöhung in BF4 absolut stabil. Alles andere ist Schw .... messung in Benches.

Wie schon öfter hier verewigt, ich bin geheilt von Costm Modellen, weil am Ende nur etwas leiser als die Ref. Schon mehrere Modelle gehabt 
und enttäuscht worden, obwohl in Tests stand ... "leise" eben alles Ohrenprobleme.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (23. November 2015)

Halli Hallo,

ich würde gern meine Palit Jetstream GTX770 gegen eine GTX980 Ti austauschen (liebäugle mit der Super Jetstream weil ich mit Palit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe)

Sieht jemand anhand meinem System irgendwelche Schwachstellen welche diesem Upgrade im Weg stehen würden?

Windows 10
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.5GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8152MB RAM
Nvidia GTX 770 

Netzteil müsste ein BeQuiet Pure Power BOT L8-CM-530W sein 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Icedaft (23. November 2015)

Sollte passen. Die CPU müsste ca. bei 60% der Leistung eines 6700K liegen:

CPU-Rangliste: AMD und Intel - Prozessor-Tests- und -Benchmarks auch für APUs [November 2015]


----------



## Meroveus (23. November 2015)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern meine Palit Jetstream GTX770 gegen eine GTX980 Ti austauschen (liebäugle mit der Super Jetstream weil ich mit Palit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe)
> 
> ...



Wenn du keinen 144 Hz Monitor besitzt und CPU lastige  Spiele spielst, hat dein System keine Schwachstellen. Ansonsten wäre der i5 der limitierende Faktor. Für 60 FPS und 1080p oder höher, ist er vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (23. November 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen 144 Hz Monitor besitzt und CPU lastige  Spiele spielst, hat dein System keine Schwachstellen. Ansonsten wäre der i5 der limitierende Faktor. Für 60 FPS und 1080p oder höher, ist er vollkommen ausreichend.





Spiele auf einem 55Zoll Cuved 4k TV von LG (extra einen ausgesucht der zwecks Input-Lag für meine Verhältnisse i. O. ist) 
D.h. die GTX980Ti sollte für 4k verwendet werden können.... 


Die Frage ist halt würde mir ein neuerer Prozessor anderweitig trotzdem noch mehr nützen und passt der vor allem auf mein Mainboard? (Sorry bin ziemlich nichtwissend im Hardware-Bereich )

Danke und LG


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. November 2015)

Würde gerade in diesen Auflösungen noch warten bevor ich einen 3GHz Ivy Bridge 4 Kerner austauschen würde. Du hängst auch mit einem modernen i7 zumeist hart im Grafikkartenlimit.
Und das einzige Sinnvolle update wäre mit deinem Mobo ein Ivy Bridge i7 also tendenziell eher nein.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (23. November 2015)

Ok...d.h. Grafikkarte packt mein System so und wenn's mal doch anfangen sollte zu ruckeln, als aller erstes mal eine neue CPU her um die GTX980Ti damit voll auszureizen, oder? 

Muss halt dann nur abgeklärt werden ob die dann in Zukunft auf mein Mainboard passen werden


----------



## Icedaft (23. November 2015)

Nur gebraucht, ansonsten bleibt nur Skylake 6700K oder der 5820K (je nach Verfügbarkeit).


----------



## Shiny49 (23. November 2015)

Habe heute eine neue GTX980 Ti Classy aus der RMA bekommen. ASIC liegt knapp unter 70, also 3% höher als bei der vorherigen. Dafür fiept sie noch lauter und lässt sich noch schlechter übertakten (hält nicht mal 1440 gamestable).


----------



## wolflux (23. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Habe heute eine neue GTX980 Ti Classy aus der RMA bekommen. ASIC liegt knapp unter 70, also 3% höher als bei der vorherigen. Dafür fiept sie noch lauter und lässt sich noch schlechter übertakten (hält nicht mal 1440 gamestable).



Das könnten Slektionsreste sein, sagen die gemeinen Leute. Vergiss den ASIC,  ich hatte am Wochenende 2 identische 980Ti-Karten Classified ASIC  70.3 u ASIC 70.4.
Die eine Karte ging bei 1.21 Volt auf 1481 MHz u die andere 1519 MHz. 
So viel zum ASIC! 
Gruss


----------



## Shiny49 (23. November 2015)

Naja, trotzdem wird die Karte ebenfalls eingeschickt. Es gibt nichts was ich mehr hasse als Spulenfiepen, vor allem wenn es schon bei 40 fps lauter als die Lüfter ist ! Und dass es so heftig Auftritt in diesem FPS-Bereich ist bei einer 750 Euro Grafikkarte inakzeptabel.


----------



## wolflux (23. November 2015)

Auf jeden Fall, lauter als die Lüfter das will schon etwas heißen. Krass, aber meine Karten sind beide erst ab 4 Stelligen FPS oder unter 4k zu hören und dann  kein Fiepen, sondern eher ein Zirpen. Die andere Karte war von meinem Freund.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern meine Palit Jetstream GTX770 gegen eine GTX980 Ti austauschen (liebäugle mit der Super Jetstream weil ich mit Palit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe)
> 
> ...


Das Netzteil würde ich tauschen.
Geht zwar Prinzipiell, aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut für deine Festplatten.
Wenn es 3 Jahre oder älter ist, würde ich sofort tauschen.

Scheiss auf die ASIC.
Habe über 83%, trotzdem läuft sie nur mit max 1493MHz stabil.
Dafür dann aber mit 1,187V.
Selbst mit 1,24V waren keine 1506MHz stabil drin.


----------



## wolflux (23. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil würde ich tauschen.
> Geht zwar Prinzipiell, aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut für deine Festplatten.
> Wenn es 3 Jahre oder älter ist, würde ich sofort tauschen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ja unser ewiger Kampf. ......
Gruss


----------



## LMarini (23. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Habe heute eine neue GTX980 Ti Classy aus der RMA bekommen. ASIC liegt knapp unter 70, also 3% höher als bei der vorherigen. Dafür fiept sie noch lauter und lässt sich noch schlechter übertakten (hält nicht mal 1440 gamestable).



Meine Classy hat auch nur einen ASIC von 69,3%. Dennoch läuft sie auf Stock V auf  1490-1511 Mhz.

Mit dem SF muss ich dir recht gaben, dass geht gar nicht. Und bei ner Classy schon gleich zweimal nicht.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (23. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil würde ich tauschen.
> Geht zwar Prinzipiell, aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut für deine Festplatten.
> Wenn es 3 Jahre oder älter ist, würde ich sofort tauschen.
> 
> ...



Müsste ziemlich genau 3 Jahre alt sein aber Festplatten habe ich nur eine 1TB


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Ich würde es tauschen, ist halt wegen den Lastwechseln der 980ti zu empfehlen.
Wenn da nach ner Zeit deine Platte hopps geht, würde es daran liegen.


----------



## NuVirus (23. November 2015)

würde auch das Netzteil tauschen, SSDs sind ja genauso gefährdet oder hat hier jemand andere Infos^^

Meine Palit kommt mit Stock Bios auch nicht auf 1500Mhz... hab +100Mhz eingestellt.

Lohnt es sich eigl den Speicher noch zu OCen hat das jemand mal wirklich in der Praxis getestet zusammen mit ca. 1450-1500Mhz Chiptakt?


----------



## wolflux (23. November 2015)

Durch Speicher-OC erhöht man nur die Bandbreite und könnte meiner Meinung nach nur etwas bringen wenn man eine TitanX mit 12 Gbyte Speicher mit Daten sehr voll macht, da hier der viele Speicher ein wenig limitieren könnte gegenüber der 980Ti.
Das sind aber nur Mutmaßungen, dazu habe ich keine andere Theorie. 
Gruss
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Bringt ein paar Punkte im Benchmark und vielleicht minimal mehr fps in Spielen.


----------



## Shiny49 (23. November 2015)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass meine Classy nicht einmal ihre Propeller im Idle deaktiviert. Die davor hat's gemacht. Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

die steierung dafür könnte defekt sein oder bios fail oder oder oder^^


----------



## wolflux (24. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass meine Classy nicht einmal ihre Propeller im Idle deaktiviert. Die davor hat's gemacht. Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann ?



Ich finde so müsste es immer sein, da das ein und ausschalten vielen Lagern mehr schaden kann, als wenn sie beim laufenden Betrieb nur die Drehzahl erhöhen bzw senken. 
Sicher ist das auf die Jahre gesehen nicht unbedingt  zu erwarten, dass ein Defekt auftritt, eher das sie mit der Zeit rauer laufen ,  aber es ist ja auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden immer eine kühlere  Karte zu verwenden, die evt den Boost etwas länger  aufrecht erhalten könnte.
Gruss


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (24. November 2015)

Alles klar, und sollte ich dann zu einem gleich starken oder stärkeren greifen? 

D.h. zusammengefasst nochmal für Unwissende 
GTX980Ti und Prozessor passt aktuell (neue Netzteil ratsam)....wenn ich mit den Einstellungen zu gegebener Zeit nicht mehr zufrieden bin als aller erstes einen stärkeren Prozessor zulegen um die GTX980Ti weiter auszureizen, oder?


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

Netzteil würde ich erst tauschen wenn es zu Problemen kommt.
Klar ist ein neueres besser, das heißt aber nicht dass das alte überhaupt nicht reicht oder etwas zu schaden kommt. AMD & Nvidia müssen gewährleisten dass ihre Produkte auch mit den schlechtesten Netzteilen funktionieren, deswegen werden immer 750W Netzteile für die 980 TI oder Fury empfohlen. Nicht weil es nötig wäre, sondern weil es Netzteile am Markt gibt die Müll sind.
Beim Prozessor würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, selbst ein I3 kann eine 980 TI ordentlich befeuern (Stichwort Downsampling).


----------



## Meroveus (24. November 2015)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Alles klar, und sollte ich dann zu einem gleich starken oder stärkeren greifen?
> 
> D.h. zusammengefasst nochmal für Unwissende
> GTX980Ti und Prozessor passt aktuell (neue Netzteil ratsam)....wenn ich mit den Einstellungen zu gegebener Zeit nicht mehr zufrieden bin als aller erstes einen stärkeren Prozessor zulegen um die GTX980Ti weiter auszureizen, oder?



Eine stärkere CPU, kann deine GTX 980 Ti nicht weiter ausreizen. Das machen die Anwendung / Grafik Settings / Auflösung mit der GPU aus, in wie weit die ausgereizt wird. Klar versorgt eine CPU die GPU mit gewissen Daten, aber dafür reicht deine CPU im Idle Takt.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. November 2015)

Mal sehen wann es den ersten Test dazu gibt.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Netzteil würde ich erst tauschen wenn es zu Problemen kommt.
> Klar ist ein neueres besser, das heißt aber nicht dass das alte überhaupt nicht reicht oder etwas zu schaden kommt. AMD & Nvidia müssen gewährleisten dass ihre Produkte auch mit den schlechtesten Netzteilen funktionieren, deswegen werden immer 750W Netzteile für die 980 TI oder Fury empfohlen. Nicht weil es nötig wäre, sondern weil es Netzteile am Markt gibt die Müll sind.



Ja sie gewährleisten das ihre Produkte laufen, aber wenn ne Festplatte durch den Betrieb einer 980ti an einem gruppenregulierten Netzteil kaputt geht, interessiert die das nicht.
Darum geht es halt.


----------



## Mysterion (24. November 2015)

Voll spannend, besonders weil die Karte auch ein 2-Slot-Design ist.

Schade, ich hatte einen dickeren Kühler mit mehr Laufruhe erwartet.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja sie gewährleisten das ihre Produkte laufen, aber wenn ne Festplatte durch den Betrieb einer 980ti an einem gruppenregulierten Netzteil kaputt geht, interessiert die das nicht.
> Darum geht es halt.



Man muss ja nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand mahlen.
Die Netzteile die wir haben sind der optimale Fall, ich habe schon Netzteile in Kunden Rechnern gesehen wo man sich fragt wie der Rechner mit dem Teil überhaupt starten geschweige denn stabil sein kann.
Klar ist es besser ein aktuelles Netzteil zu haben, das heißt aber nicht gleich dass die Karte ältere Netzteile killt.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (24. November 2015)

Wenn im schlimmsten Fall "nur" die Festplatte flöten geht wär mir des relativ egal...wenn mehr kaputt nicht...
Heißt für mich wenn ich ein Netzteil im Angebot finde, nehm ichs sicherheitshalber einfach mit 

Also CPU doch nicht von Nöten....gibt's denn überhaupt noch eine Faustformel wann man eine CPU tauschen muss? 
Gibt ja nicht mehr so viele Spiele die CPU lastig sind....


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe.
Das Netzteil läuft, aber es kann dir die Festplatten abschießen.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

Ich lese und verstehe was du schreibst.
Nur muss es NICHT so sein, man kann darauf hinweisen aber du willst ja gleich jeden der ein etwas älteres Netzteil gleich ein neues verkaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Es ist aber technisch nunmal so.
Über kurz oder lang wird es passieren.
Dazu werden Netzteile mit dem Alter nicht besser.
Aber es liefert ja nur Strom und keine fps.
Es werden hier hunderte Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben, aber beim Netzteil wird geknausert.


----------



## Mysterion (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu werden Netzteile mit dem Alter nicht besser.
> Aber es liefert ja nur Strom und keine fps.
> Es werden hier hunderte Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben, aber beim Netzteil wird geknausert.



Ich bin kein Freund von Pauschalaussagen. Sicherlich könnte in dem ein oder anderen Einzelfall das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden, aber diese Übersensibilisierung in fast allen Grafikkarten Threads mit diesem "was hast Du für ein Netzteil, das reicht nicht du brauchst ein neues"-Reflex kann auch nicht richtig sein.

Für so etwas gibt es auch eigentlich die Fachpresse.

Wäre doch mal toll, wenn die PCGH einen Artikel mit den Wechselwirkungen von Netzteilen auf Grafikkarten untersuchen würde, Material ist genug vorhanden und die Werbeaktion könnten die sich wieder versilbern lassen.

Oh stimmt, das kostet natürlich Objektivität.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (24. November 2015)

Hat jemand ne FAQ oder ne pauschale Aussage für Dummys wann was ausgetauscht gehört?
(speziell Mainboard, CPU)
Ich hätte einfach nur gern nen groben Plan 


Ich such hier die ganze Zeit im Forum aber finde nichts dergleichen


----------



## Jolly91 (24. November 2015)

Wen die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. Mein Q9550 dümpelt Heute noch auf´m ASUS P5Q-E mit 6gb (2*2 + 2*1) Ram vor sich hin, der macht 3,825ghz mit 1,200v mit.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist aber technisch nunmal so.
> Über kurz oder lang wird es passieren.
> Dazu werden Netzteile mit dem Alter nicht besser.
> Aber es liefert ja nur Strom und keine fps.
> Es werden hier hunderte Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben, aber beim Netzteil wird geknausert.



Es wird passieren?
Hast du da irgendwelche Handfeste Infos?

Natürlich werden Netzteile älter und dadurch nicht besser. Klar ist es nicht schlecht beim kauf einer neuen Karte gleich ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen aber es machen nur die wenigsten.
Hast du schon mal in aktuelle Fertig Rechner geschaut was da für Netzteile die 980 TI befeuern?
Nun, ICH schon und ich kann dir sagen es sind keine Be Quiet, Sea Sonic, oder Enermax Teile. Es sind OEM Netzteile die Gruppenreguliert sind.


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2015)

Weißt du wer die OEMs fertigt? Die kommen nämlich gerne von Delta...


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

Delta, FSP, Channel Well und HEC
Wobei Channel Well habe ich nur einmal gesehen, wird halt darauf ankommen wer der günstigste zum Zeitpunkt ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. November 2015)

Mal ganz ehrlich, wer 750€ für eine Karte ausgibt, und noch 150€ für ein sagen wir mal 600W Netzteil, nur weil das alte Netzteil 2 Jahre alt ist, dem gehört doch sowieso auf die Finger gehaun weil er wohl keinen Umgang mit Geld hat. 

Am Ende verkauft man im Marktplatz noch eine GTX 780ti mit einem Seasonic X-750km³ als Bundle. 

Ein Netzteil ist zwar die Stromquelle eines Computers, aber wenn ich mir alle 2 Jahre ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss, wo mir der Hersteller 7 Jahre Garantie gibt, dann hab ich wohl beim Kauf des Netzteiles einen Fehler gemacht. Das heißt nicht das man Netzteile 7 Jahre nutzen sollte.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (24. November 2015)

Alles klaro, das kann ja in der eher GPU lastigen Zeit gern noch ein bisschen dauern 
Dankeschön!


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Es wird passieren?
> Hast du da irgendwelche Handfeste Infos?
> 
> Natürlich werden Netzteile älter und dadurch nicht besser. Klar ist es nicht schlecht beim kauf einer neuen Karte gleich ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen aber es machen nur die wenigsten.
> ...


Aha, du kennst dich also mit Netzteilen aus, aber fragst nach Infos warum es passieren wird?
Du weisst sicher was das Problem bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen im Zusammenhang mit einer 980ti ist.
Also solltest du auch wissen, warum das für Festplatten nicht gut ist.

Nur so nebenbei, Bequiet und Enermax bauen selber keine Netzteile.
Guck mal in Fertig PCs von Dell usw rein, da stecken meist Delta, FSP oder ähnliche drin.

Edit:


Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, wer 750€ für eine Karte ausgibt, und noch 150€ für ein sagen wir mal 600W Netzteil, nur weil das alte Netzteil 2 Jahre alt ist, dem gehört doch sowieso auf die Finger gehaun weil er wohl keinen Umgang mit Geld hat.
> 
> Ein Netzteil ist zwar die Stromquelle eines Computers, aber wenn ich mir alle 2 Jahre ein neues Netzteil kaufen muss, wo mir der Hersteller 7 Jahre Garantie gibt, dann hab ich wohl beim Kauf des Netzteiles einen Fehler gemacht. Das heißt nicht das man Netzteile 7 Jahre nutzen sollte.


So ein Unsinn.
Der PC ist bei mir ein Hobby und da ist Geld nunmal eher Nebensache.
Auch solltest du bedenken, das 500€ für den einen viel Geld ist, aber für den anderen teilweise nur ein Tageslohn.

Das wechseln des Netzteils hat halt im Moment mit den starken Schwankungen im Boostverhalten der 980ti zu tun.
Vor 2-3 Jahren gab es sowas halt noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht in dieser ausgeprägten Form.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aha, du kennst dich also mit Netzteilen aus, aber fragst nach Infos warum es passieren wird?
> Du weisst sicher was das Problem bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen im Zusammenhang mit einer 980ti ist.
> Also solltest du auch wissen, warum das für Festplatten nicht gut ist.
> 
> ...




War oder ist meine Frage nicht so leicht zu beantworten?
Und ja, ich kenne mit NT´s aus, deshalb weiß ich auch das Enermax auch teilweise selbst fertigt. Die ganzen Modu 82 & 87 stammen alle von Enermax selbst, ebenso die Platimax & MaxRevo. Die Triathlor und Thriathlor Eco müssten von Channel Well sein (wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Aber das wusstet natürlich, nicht war?!


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Nur mal so für dich zum nachlesen, es reicht eigentlich schon der erste Absatz.
Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase
Willst du deine Meinung dazu nochmal überdenken?

Und zu deiner Frage:
Die 980ti belastet die 12V Leitung ziemlich stark.
Durch den Abfall der Spannung bei 12V, gehen die 3,3V und 5V Spannungen bei gruppenregulierten Netzteilen hoch.
Dazu noch dieser kleine Artikel Festplatte defekt nach Überspannung? Reparatur & Datenrettung
Reicht dir das?


----------



## Jolly91 (24. November 2015)

Naja, dann müssten Single-Rail Netzteil theoretisch nicht so stark betroffen sein?

Wobei das bei Seasonic nicht so eindeutig ist. Als Single-Rail wird´s verkauft da die Amerikaner auf hohe Zahlen stehen und in Wahrheit hat es 2 oder 4 einzelne 12V Schienen.

Und ja, Enermax hat sich nun mal entschlossen fremdfertigen zu lassen, deshalb rauchten so einige davon auch danach ab. 

Aber das Be Quiet fremdfertigen lässt ist mir neu.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur mal so für dich zum nachlesen, es reicht eigentlich schon der erste Absatz.
> Enermax lÃ¤sst alle Netzteile fremdfertigen - ComputerBase
> Willst du deine Meinung dazu nochmal überdenken?
> 
> ...



Also kann man dich doch aus der Reserve locken.
Und, war es so schwer? Den Bericht von der CB kenne ich natürlich
Dein Link zur Überspannung ist zwar vom Inhalt her korrekt, aber wie schon geschrieben. Bei NT´s mit entsprechender Schutzschaltungen passiert nichts. Sonst wären sehr viele Fertig Rechner mit aktuellen Maxwell Chips nach Wochen schon hinüber und die RMA Quote würde durch die Decke schießen.

@Jolly91

Be Quiet alias Listan hat schon immer Fremdfertigen lassen.
Wobei man hier auf FSP, Sea Sonic und HEC setzt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Bequiet hat noch nie selber gefertigt.
Die geben vor was sie haben wollen und lassen es dann fertigen.

Es ist egal ob Single- oder Multirail.
Es geht um die Spannungsregulierung.
Bei einem gruppenreguliertem Netzteil werden aus einer Spannung alle anderen erzeugt.
Bei DC-DC Netzteilen werden die Spannungen einzeln erzeugt.

Edit:


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Also kann man dich doch aus der Reserve locken.
> Und, war es so schwer? Den Bericht von der CB kenne ich natürlich
> Dein Link zur Überspannung ist zwar vom Inhalt her korrekt, aber wie schon geschrieben. Bei NT´s mit entsprechender Schutzschaltungen passiert nichts. Sonst wären sehr viele Fertig Rechner mit aktuellen Maxwell Chips nach Wochen schon hinüber und die RMA Quote würde durch die Decke schießen.


Du schreibst also mit Absicht falsche Sachen, damit man dich berichtigen kann?
Und deine tollen Schutzschaltungen nützen dir wenig, da meist nur die 12V Leitungen abgesichert sind.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

In dem Fall ja.
Wollte mal was testen (es sei mir verziehen).


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Ahja und biste jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## Ralle@ (24. November 2015)

Ich habe so meine Momente.
Ich bin es nur leid wenn ständig wenn sich einer eine 980 TI kaufen will, gleich das Thema Netzteil aufkommt.
Hier wird so getan als wenn es nur wenige Netzteile gibt mit denen die TI sicher betrieben werden kann, was so überhaupt nicht stimmt.

Aber beim Thema Netzteil ist das Forum hier eh speziell.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. November 2015)

Mal etwas OT, aber wenn wir gleich so beginnen, können wir gleich sagen das die ganze Hardware nur bis zum Ablauf der Garantie hält, weil die Bauteile so angebracht werden, dass diese ein paar Monate nach Garantie noch leben, und sich dann verabschieden, sodass man sich wieder was neues kaufen muss, um so Geld in die Wirtschaft zu bringen. Siehe Glühbirnen, könnten 100.000h halten, leuchten aber nur 1.000h.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Es gibt kein elektrisches Fallobst.
Zeig mir mal ne Glühlampe die 40W hat, nen Euro kostet und 100000h hält?


----------



## wolflux (24. November 2015)

Wobei das Netzteilthema  hier tatsächlich zum Teil übertrieben scheint,  frage ich mich, wer bezahlt meine restliche Hardware wenn das Netzteil diese mit in den Tot reißt innerhalb der Garantiezeit (Garantie vom Netzteil ist gemeint )? Ist das überhaupt
 möglich? 
Diese Frage finde ich wesentlich interessanter. 
Passt jetzt nicht hier hin, da es hier im Thread um die 980Ti s geht.
Vielleicht macht jemand diesen Thread auf.
Gruss


----------



## Hübie (25. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann es den ersten Test dazu gibt.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich




Guckst du  Dürfte also nicht mehr lang dauern.

Zum Netzteilthema: Beide haben Recht. Wenn das Netzteil Müll wäre würde ich JoM79 zustimmen, aber in diesem Falle eher R@lle.


----------



## hwk (25. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann es den ersten Test dazu gibt.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Gigabyte GTX980Ti XTREME Gaming Windforce Review | KitGuru

Bitte schön


----------



## Jolly91 (25. November 2015)

Danke danke. Ich warte bis was von Tomshardware kommt. 

Hier mal ein nettes Video wo man mal sieht wie ein Wärmeleitpad gegen Spulenfiepen helfen kann. Hätte ich das schon mal vor 4 Wochen gewusst, hätte ich die Palit vielleicht doch auseinandergenommen. 

Oder ich bestell mir nochmal eine Palit. Ich mein, gegen Gigabyte in der Hinsicht habe ich auch nichts, außer das bei der 980ti die Backplate billig wirkt. Aufmachen muss ich eine 980ti sowieso, da ich die WLP durch Flüssiges Wärmeleitpad ersetze was mir im Schnitt 5°C bringt. Die Palit 980ti SJS nimmt man ab 1.300U/min wahr mit 100mm Lüfter (Durchmesser unbekannt) und die Gigabyte 780ti WF3 nimm ich ab 1.800 - 1.900U/min erst wahr mit 3 kleineren Lüftern. Daher kann man das pauschal gar nicht sagen das ein kleiner Lüfter lauter als ein großer Lüfter sein muss. 3 sind auch präziser.


----------



## Tomek92 (25. November 2015)

Habe heute meine von Zotac eingebaut, ein Traum im Vergleich was ich zuvor hatte  Nicht dass sie schlecht war aber das ist jetzt nochmal besser und schicker ! Bis jetzt kein Spulenfiepen, oder irgend ein aufheulen der Lüfter. Die Karte ist sehr leise und SEHR kühl + 4 Spiele gratis, was will man mehr ? Also das Geld war es auf jeden Fall wert !


----------



## Justan Image (25. November 2015)

@Tomek92
Wo gibt's 4 Spiele dabei? Und welche?
Ich stoße nur auf dieses "Kugel oder Klinge" Bundle, das mich mal so gar nicht interessiert...


----------



## Tomek92 (25. November 2015)

Also ja aus "Kugel und Klinge" musste ich auch entscheiden, Habe mich schließlich für Syndicate entschieden. Ich hab dann noch die Splinter Cell Compilation in der Graka drinne gehabt bzw. einen Code davon. Insgesammt 3 Splinter Cell Spiele.


----------



## Justan Image (25. November 2015)

Ah ok. Danke 
Werde dann wohl auch Syndicate nehmen (müssen.)
Allerdings dauert's bei mir noch etwa einen Monat, vielleicht gibt's bis dahin ja auch 'ne neue Aktion...


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (25. November 2015)

Lohnt sich die EVGA wegen den 5 Jahren Garantie? Schiele eigentlich Richtung Palit, aber die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung sind irgendwie.. unangenehm, bei einer 700€ Karte..


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2015)

Nur wenn du eine Wasserkühlung oder anderen andersartigen Kühler montieren willst.
Bei einer langen Garantie mit starkem Custom-Kühler würd ich Zotac nehmen.
MSI hat auch drei Jahre.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2015)

Dann nimm die Zotac, die hat auch 5Jahre Garantie:
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tomek92 (25. November 2015)

Also an sich ist ja Syndicate kein schlechtes Spiel, gut kennen wir usw. aber finds echt top dass es noch SplinterCell oben drauf gibt !


----------



## defPlaya (25. November 2015)

Was stört dich an den zwei Jahren? Bei Apple hast du noch weniger bei Samsung auch nur zwei. Was soll schon großartig passieren? Beh


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2015)

Mir sind 5 Jahre Garantie vollkommen egal, ne Karte hält bei mir nicht mal 2 Jahre.


----------



## wolflux (25. November 2015)

Hm die Classified  vieleicht schon?
Da muss erstmal etwas besseres kommen.


----------



## defPlaya (25. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Hm die Classified  vieleicht schon?
> Da muss erstmal etwas besseres kommen.


GTX 1080 Ti Classfield oder wie auch immer die dann heißen!


----------



## wolflux (25. November 2015)

Also in unter 2 Jahren  eine 800 Euro Karte wechseln ist ziemlicher Luxus.


----------



## Justan Image (25. November 2015)

@Tomek92
Ich habe einfach ein Problem mit fast allen aktuelleren Ubisoft Spielen; sie wirken so aufgesetzt, ich komme nicht "rein", wenn Du mir da folgen kannst ^^

Abgesehen davon ist mir AC an sich viel zu einfach. Man gewinnt alle Kämpfe, man klettert wie "auf Schienen" usw.
Ich erinnere mich hier gerne an die uralten Tomb Raider Teile; "damals" musste man z.B. noch 'ne Taste gedrückt halten, um nicht herunterzufallen.

Vielleicht würde mir ein einstellbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad schon reichen. Und weniger HUD Elemente, weniger Anzeigen um den Charakter drum rum.
So viel ich weiß lässt sich dieser "Kreis" um die Spielfigur herum nicht abschalten. Also der, der mir anzeigt, ob sich Gegner über oder unter mir befinden.
Eigentlich mag ich schleichen, aber so...
AC1 habe ich übrigens noch sehr gerne gespielt.

Ist aber schon sehr off-topic jetzt, man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Justan Image (25. November 2015)

@Tomek92
Ich habe einfach ein Problem mit fast allen Ubisoft Spielen; sie wirken so aufgesetzt, ich komme nicht "rein", wenn Du mir da folgen kannst ^^

Abgesehen davon ist mir AC an sich viel zu einfach. Man gewinnt alle Kämpfe, man klettert wie "auf Schienen" usw.
Ich erinnere mich hier gerne an die uralten Tomb Raider Teile; "damals" musste man z.B. noch 'ne Taste gedrückt halten, um nicht herunterzufallen.

Vielleicht würde mir ein einstellbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad schon reichen. Und weniger HUD Elemente, weniger Anzeigen um den Charakter drum rum.
So viel ich weiß lässt sich dieser "Kreis" um die Spielfigur herum nicht abschalten. Also der, der mir anzeigt, ob sich Gegner über oder unter mir befinden.
Eigentlich mag ich schleichen, aber so...

Ist aber schon sehr off-topic jetzt, man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## wolflux (25. November 2015)

Falscher Thread


----------



## Rammler2 (26. November 2015)

hwk schrieb:


> Gigabyte GTX980Ti XTREME Gaming Windforce Review | KitGuru
> 
> Bitte schön



Frage mich ob die Karte jetzt so viel stärker als eine 980ti G1 Gaming ist.  Für mich ist da kein großer Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2015)

Ist auch kein Unterschied.
Es steht und fällt alles mit der Güte der GPU, das PCB macht da keinen großen Unterschied.
Unter Luft oder Wasserkühlung kann man das PCB der Windforce Extreme nicht ausnutzen, da muss schon auf LN2 zurück greifen und dafür ist die Karte auch gedacht.

Gigabyte will halt einen Gegenspieler für die Lightning, Matrix und Kingpin.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. November 2015)

Es muss nicht immer Leistung sein, möglicherweise werden auch bessere Phasenwandler verwendet um das Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine) zu reduzieren oder ganz einzudämmen.


----------



## Rammler2 (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer Leistung sein, möglicherweise werden auch bessere Phasenwandler verwendet um das Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine) zu reduzieren oder ganz einzudämmen.



Steht das denn irgendwo? Ich denke für normale Nutzer macht die Xtreme sowieso keinen Sinn, wenn für Extrem-OC. Und auch da hängt doch alles vom Chip ab.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer Leistung sein, möglicherweise werden auch bessere Phasenwandler verwendet um das Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine) zu reduzieren oder ganz einzudämmen.



Das wäre den Aufwand nicht wert.
Ein Blick auf das PCB und du weißt genau dass die Karte für LN2 gedacht ist.


----------



## Mysterion (26. November 2015)

Heute hat sich die MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning zu mir auf den Weg gemacht!


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer Leistung sein, möglicherweise werden auch bessere Phasenwandler verwendet um das Spulenfiepen (Coil Whine) zu reduzieren oder ganz einzudämmen.


solche karten haben zwar teilweise ..."premium" komponenten...jedoch können die meist einfach mehr power pro phase stemmen als normale... gegen spulenfiepe  wird da nix gros unternommen extra...
auserdem sagt dir eine fette spannunsversorgung nur das du ne ordentliche grundlage für subzero oc hast....
grundlegend ist halt alles vom chip abhängig...

teilweise kann man spulenfiepen ja mit nem andren netzteil wegbekommen...jedoch gibts da nict wirklich favoriten sondern entweder die mögen dein nt oder nich^^ spulenfiepenlotto^^


----------



## Meroveus (26. November 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Heute hat sich die MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning zu mir auf den Weg gemacht!



Oh da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Jolly91 (26. November 2015)

Das ist ja kein Geheimnis. MSI Lightning, KFA² Hall of Fame, EVGA  Classified, Gigabyte XTreme, ASUS Matrix, etc..., alles Karten für LN2. Mit Wasser käme man auch nicht in solche Bereiche die man einfach  so stabil betreiben könnte.

Aber es ist doch ein haufen Sch...  was da vom Band läuft, egal ob ASUS, EVGA, Gainward, Gigabyte, MSI,  Zotac, die verbauen alle R22/R33er VRM´s und ich bezweifel auch das es  nur am Phasenwandler liegt, sondern eher darin, wie man diese verbaut.  Wen ich einen 2K Kleber, oder gleich Epoxi reininjeziere müsste das hart  wie Glas werden und somit müssten alle Schwingungen verschwinden und  ich hätte eine ruhige Karte. 

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als eine  Karte mit einem höheren Pfeifton der sich in dein Ohr frisst und dir  Kopfschmerzen bereitet... Das ist für den Preis einfach ein K.O  Kriterium, das ist eine pure Frechheit was da abgeht. So, und jetzt geh  ich wieder vom Gas, sonst muss ich noch rauf schalten und dann wird´s  heftig weiter zu lesen...


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Geheimnis. MSI Lightning, KFA² Hall of Fame, EVGA  Classified, Gigabyte XTreme, ASUS Matrix, etc..., alles Karten für LN2. Mit Wasser käme man auch nicht in solche Bereiche die man einfach  so stabil betreiben könnte.
> 
> Aber es ist doch ein haufen Sch...  was da vom Band läuft, egal ob ASUS, EVGA, Gainward, Gigabyte, MSI,  Zotac, die verbauen alle R22/R33er VRM´s und ich bezweifel auch das es  nur am Phasenwandler liegt, sondern eher darin, wie man diese verbaut.  Wen ich einen 2K Kleber, oder gleich Epoxi reininjeziere müsste das hart  wie Glas werden und somit müssten alle Schwingungen verschwinden und  ich hätte eine ruhige Karte.
> 
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als eine  Karte mit einem höheren Pfeifton der sich in dein Ohr frisst und dir  Kopfschmerzen bereitet... Das ist für den Preis einfach ein K.O  Kriterium, das ist eine pure Frechheit was da abgeht. So, und jetzt geh  ich wieder vom Gas, sonst muss ich noch rauf schalten und dann wird´s  heftig weiter zu lesen...


naja die kartn werdn als highend oc kartn und nicht als spulenfiepenfrei oder enorm leise neworben... daher ist es nicht verpflichtend für die hersteller...
auserdem zock doch einfach mit headset wie jeder normale mensch....meine 680 fiept und brummt auch... jedoch ist das nicht fps abhängig sondern auslastungsabhängig bei meiner....
jedoch is mir das wayne da ich eh nur mit headset zocke


----------



## Mysterion (26. November 2015)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Oh da kommt Freude auf



Tjoa, mal abwarten.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja die kartn werdn als highend oc kartn und nicht als spulenfiepenfrei oder enorm leise neworben... daher ist es nicht verpflichtend für die hersteller...
> auserdem zock doch einfach mit headset wie jeder normale mensch....meine 680 fiept und brummt auch... jedoch ist das nicht fps abhängig sondern auslastungsabhängig bei meiner....
> jedoch is mir das wayne da ich eh nur mit headset zocke



Jetzt fehlt dann nur mehr der Joystick und ich müsste nur noch den Flugsimulator kaufen und könnte denken ich wär Pilot.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja die kartn werdn als highend oc kartn und nicht als spulenfiepenfrei oder enorm leise neworben... daher ist es nicht verpflichtend für die hersteller...
> auserdem zock doch einfach mit headset wie jeder normale mensch....meine 680 fiept und brummt auch... jedoch ist das nicht fps abhängig sondern auslastungsabhängig bei meiner....
> jedoch is mir das wayne da ich eh nur mit headset zocke



Wenn du schon mal eine mit heftigen Spulenfiepen gehabt hättest, würdest du nicht so einen Blödsinn schreiben.
Es ist ein absolutes No Go wenn die Karte bei FPS von unter 1000 hörbar fiept, Punkt. Wer sich damit zufrieden gibt ist selbst schuld und Hochfrequentes fiepen hört man auch durch die Headsets


----------



## LMarini (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt dann nur mehr der Joystick und ich müsste nur noch den Flugsimulator kaufen und könnte denken ich wär Pilot.



. Da hast du recht. 



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mal eine mit heftigen Spulenfiepen gehabt hättest, würdest du nicht so einen Blödsinn schreiben.
> Es ist ein absolutes No Go wenn die Karte bei FPS von unter 1000 hörbar fiept, Punkt. Wer sich damit zufrieden gibt ist selbst schuld und Hochfrequentes fiepen hört man auch durch die Headsets



Naja 1000 fps ist schon ne sehr hohe Grenze. Meine Classy hat leichtes SF ab ca.350-400 fps, dass stört mich nicht. Wann ereiche ich denn bitte fps über 150?


----------



## Ralle@ (26. November 2015)

Ich meinte jetzt auch heftiges fiepen.
Meine MSI fängt erst ab 400 FPS leicht hörbar ins fiepen, ab 1000 FPS höre ich sie dann deutlich fiepen, was dann bei jeder Karte so ist.
Wenn einer schreibt seine Karte fiept schon bei 100 FPS, dann würde ich die sofort zurück schicken. Denn 100 FPS ist normaler Game Betrieb, da ist es inakzeptabel und wer meint mit Headset wird das fiepen leiser, der sollte mal zum Ohrenarzt.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. November 2015)

Headset, ich war im Internet unterwegs und grübelte mal woher das kommen könnte. Als ich wieder die 780ti verbaute, war es ruhig. Die 980ti hat sogar schon in Heaven bei 40Fps gezirpt. 

Jetzt hat man wenigstens die Wahl zwischen Silicon Lotterie und Spulenfiepen Lotterie. Gewinnt man beides, hat man den Jakpot.


----------



## wolflux (26. November 2015)

Werden die Spulen eigentlich warm, ich frage weil ich keine Classified kenne die fiept. Zumindest nicht unangenehm oder aufdringlich. 
Die von meinem Freund war bekommen mir im PC um das Bios umzuschreiben und hat kein Spulenfiepen und meine auch nicht. 
Könnte es daran liegen das ich meine Speicher-Phasen mit 2x 40mm Pabstlüfter kühle.
Vieleicht ist das ein Grund?


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Geheimnis. MSI Lightning, KFA² Hall of Fame, EVGA  Classified, Gigabyte XTreme, ASUS Matrix, etc..., alles Karten für LN2. Mit Wasser käme man auch nicht in solche Bereiche die man einfach  so stabil betreiben könnte.


Wenn die,KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHF7XH/98IRH5DHF7HF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, für LN2 gedacht ist, wofür ist die, KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hall Of Fame LN2, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHF9LT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, dann gut?


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2015)

Btw. was spräche gegen eine HOF? Hier hat sie einen ganz guten Eindruck hinterlassen: KFA2 GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF Review - DX11: Battlefield Hardline


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt auch heftiges fiepen.
> Meine MSI fängt erst ab 400 FPS leicht hörbar ins fiepen, ab 1000 FPS höre ich sie dann deutlich fiepen, was dann bei jeder Karte so ist.
> Wenn einer schreibt seine Karte fiept schon bei 100 FPS, dann würde ich die sofort zurück schicken. Denn 100 FPS ist normaler Game Betrieb, da ist es inakzeptabel und wer meint mit Headset wird das fiepen leiser, der sollte mal zum Ohrenarzt.


ich sagte sie fiept bei vollast egal wie viele fps... jedoch sagte ich nich das sie laut fiept... sie fiept bei vollast immer gleichlaut und mit headset und zunem case hör ichs nicht...selbst ohne headset isses ychwer hörbar das das case gut gedämmt worden ist von mir....

so extremes fiepen wie du wohl meinst hatte ich bei dutzenden benchkarten nochnicht...kann ich nicht drüber urteilen...
und nein ich muss nicht um ohrenarzt...ich bin extrem hellhörig... vor allem was hochfreuqunte töne angeht....
aber selbst meine waküpumpe ist auf vollast lauter....
jedoch sagen sömtliche bekanten freunde und familie das die graka garnicht fiept und die punpe ganz leise... diese höre ich wiederum ausm case raus...mit headset isses weg


----------



## wolflux (26. November 2015)

Ich glaube die Phasenwandler sind kaum hörbar durch die Fullcover. Kann auch sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sehen die bei anderen Karten bzw Referenz aus? Vieleicht bringt man die mit Silicon zum Schweigen.


----------



## Shiny49 (26. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Werden die Spulen eigentlich warm, ich frage weil ich keine Classified kenne die fiept. Zumindest nicht unangenehm oder aufdringlich.
> Die von meinem Freund war bekommen mir im PC um das Bios umzuschreiben und hat kein Spulenfiepen und meine auch nicht.
> Könnte es daran liegen das ich meine Speicher-Phasen mit 2x 40mm Pabstlüfter kühle.
> Vieleicht ist das ein Grund?



Also ich hatte ja jetzt schon 2 fiepende Classys   Nächste Woche trifft dann wohl die nächste ein 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Spulenfiepen schon ein Reklamationsgrund sein,  bevorzugt wenn das Fiepen lauter als der Lüfter ist. Besonders wenn der Hersteller mit einer "leisen" Grafikkarte wirbt, und vor allem eine max. Lautheit angibt.

Für mich gehört Spulenfiepen zu einem der meistgehassten Geräusche.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Kommt auch auf die Frequenz des Fiepens an.
Ein hoher Ton kann eher nerven, als ein tiefes Brummen.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (27. November 2015)

EVGA 980Ti im Fractal Desgin R4, unter Last (Black Ops 3) dauerhaft ca. 79 Grad. Finde ich soweit okay, nur ist ja derzeit Winter und mein Raum ~ 18 Grad Kühl. Ist 79 Grad dafür ein schlechter Wert? Wie stark pendeln bei euch die Werte zwischen Sommer und Winter? Wohne unterm Dach, da hat es auch schon mal 30-32 Grad in der Wohnung an heißen Tagen. (wobei ich bei 32 Grad ohnehin nicht in der Bude sitze - aber so generell, Unterschied Sommer / Winter wäre interessant)


----------



## wolflux (27. November 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ja jetzt schon 2 fiepende Classys   Nächste Woche trifft dann wohl die nächste ein
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte Spulenfiepen schon ein Reklamationsgrund sein,  bevorzugt wenn das Fiepen lauter als der Lüfter ist. Besonders wenn der Hersteller mit einer "leisen" Grafikkarte wirbt, und vor allem eine max. Lautheit angibt.
> 
> Für mich gehört Spulenfiepen zu einem der meistgehassten Geräusche.



Die sogenanten Spulen habe ich in längliche Wärmeleitpads verpackt nur zur Kühlung da sie ja auch im Luftstrom bei der Originallüfterkühlung  mitgekühlt werden. Dann erst die Fullcover oben drauf. Kann sein das ich auch deswegen nichts höre.


----------



## Mysterion (28. November 2015)

Heute morgen sind hier drei MSI 980 Ti Lightning eingeschlagen.

Bei einer ASIC bis 65 % gibt's nicht mehr Boost als bei einer Palit, erst ab 71 % liegt der dauerhaft gehaltene Takt bei 1405 MHz (>64°C).

Die Geräuschkulisse der Lüfter ist leise und sehr angenehm, allerdings fallen alle drei Modelle durch hochfrequentes, stroboskop-artiges Spulenzirpen auf, selbst mit einem 60 FPS-Limit! Das Netzteil gibt keinen Mucks von sich (BQ DPP P9 650).

Da mein Gehäuse auch noch vollgedämmt ist (Lian Li), will ich gar nicht wissen wie das bei einem normalen Gehäuse mit den ganzen Reflexionsflächen klingt (da kann Herr Reuther bestimmt mehr zu sagen).

Für 850 Euro ein absoluter Witz, echt schade.


----------



## defPlaya (28. November 2015)

Du hast dir drei Lightning bestellt und getestet? Behältst du wenigstens eine?


----------



## CSharper (28. November 2015)

Aha, du ziehst ein Fazit durch zwei unwichtige Kriterien bei einer OC Karte?


----------



## chischko (28. November 2015)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Aha, du ziehst ein Fazit durch zwei unwichtige Kriterien bei einer OC Karte?



UNWICHTIG? Meiner Meonung nach zieht er das Fazit durch Taktrate (=Leistung) und Lautstärke welche 2 der maßgeblichen, wenn nicht sogar DIE maßgeblichen Kriterien bei der Bewertung einer GPU sind, oder etwas nicht??  Was ist den wichtiger? Stromverbrauch???


----------



## CSharper (28. November 2015)

Weil es sich bei einer Lightning, um eine Karte handelt die es zu übertakten gilt und das unter LN2. Die hat ein PT von 200% und Spannung kann man ihr auch mehr geben als bei anderen Karten. Also ist der Boost vollkommen vernachlässigbar. Wenn man spielen will gibt man doch keine 850€ aus. Da gibt es genügend billigere Alternativen.


----------



## chischko (28. November 2015)

Wieso? Ist es verboten sie unter Luft zu betreiben? Die Lightning ist auch unter Luft eine der schnellsten 980 Ti überhaupt! Er hat nirgendwo was geschrieben von Wasser bzw. LN Kühlung... Also sind Lautstärke und Leistung für ihn die wohl wichtigsten Kriterien, vielleicht sind sie für dich anders aber seine Meinung bzw. Fazit deswegen als Schwachsinn abzutun halte ich für unangebracht.


----------



## CSharper (28. November 2015)

Nein klar, jeder betreibt seine Karten wie er es möchte. Dennoch ist die Lightning für User die ein Open Pt haben wollen und eine Platine die überdurchschnittlich Spannung verträgt entwickelt worden. Deswegen ist ihr Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2015)

Trotzdem relativ sinnlos wenn man einen Chip hat der auf eine erhöhte Vcore fast nicht reagiert.

Wie verhält sich die 980 Ti unter LN2? Hilft hier vielleicht die erhöhte Vcore?


----------



## Mysterion (28. November 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist es verboten sie unter Luft zu betreiben? Die Lightning ist auch unter Luft eine der schnellsten 980 Ti überhaupt! Er hat nirgendwo was geschrieben von Wasser bzw. LN Kühlung... Also sind Lautstärke und Leistung für ihn die wohl wichtigsten Kriterien, vielleicht sind sie für dich anders aber seine Meinung bzw. Fazit deswegen als Schwachsinn abzutun halte ich für unangebracht.



Vielen Dank! 



Nijo44 schrieb:


> Nein klar, jeder betreibt seine Karten wie er es möchte. Dennoch ist die Lightning für User die ein Open Pt haben wollen und eine Platine die überdurchschnittlich Spannung verträgt entwickelt worden. Deswegen ist ihr Preis gerechtfertigt.



Viele betreiben Ihre Karten hoffentlich so wie sie möchten, man kann schließlich nicht jeder Meinung hinterherrennen. Hoffentlich leisten sich hier viele diese notwendige Portion Rückgrat. 

Die Platine verträgt sicherlich massig Spannung, ob der Chip damit ab 1500 MHz etwas anfangen kann halte ich für fraglich. Ich hatte nicht vor die Karte zu übertakten.

Offenbar haben nur zwei Leute verstanden worum es geht, der Rest fühlt sich irgendwie persönlich "betroffen". In erster Linie ging es mir darum, meine Erfahrung zu teilen, wozu ist ein Forum ansonsten gut? Keine Sorge, ich werde das auch in Zukunft weiter tun. 

Die Karte hätte problemlos einen begeisterten Besitzer, wenn das Spulenzirpen nicht in jedem Betriebsmodus deutlich hörbar wäre (und das in einem Raum der akustisch optimiert und somit reflexionsarm ist). Zudem liegen die Frequenzen in einem so stark hörbaren Bereich (je nach Betriebsmodus bei 10 KHz - 650 Hz), das man da wirklich nicht weghören kann. Bei 850 Euro trainiere ich mir bestimmt nicht an wegzuhören, nur damit die Karte bleiben kann.

Ich lege absolut höchsten Wert auf eine einwandfrei neutrale akustische Wiedergabe, mit einer authentischen Auflösung und Abbildung/Ortung für eine bestmögliche klangliche Immersion, daher kann ich kein Piepen oder Zirpen gebrauchen, wenn es sich nicht um ein akustisches Ereignis in einem Spiel handelt. Kopfhörer kommen für mich nicht in Frage und dürfen auch keine Konsequenz bei lauten Grafikkarten sein.

Zugegeben war ich auch so naiv zu glauben, ich würde mir durch den hohen Kaufpreis und die angeblich so hohe Qualität der Bauteile in der Hinsicht Absolution erkaufen. Das war offenbar ein Fehler.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Was nützt dir die teuerste Karte, wenn dein Fiepen durchaus von deinem Netzteil verursacht werden kann?


----------



## Mysterion (28. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir die teuerste Karte, wenn dein Fiepen durchaus von deinem Netzteil verursacht werden kann?



Was nützen Dir deine Augen, wenn Du offensichtlich nicht lesen willst? 

Wie ich bereits schrieb, gibt das Netzteil keine derartigen Geräusche von sich.

Das Netzteil liegt ausgebaut in einem verschlossenen und gedämmten Behälter.

Die Karten waren zweifelsfrei die akustischen Übeltäter, die Frequenzen habe ich leider nicht mit meinem absoluten Gehör sondern einem kalibrierten Messmikro ermittelt.


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2015)

Er meinte damit das dein Netzteil für das Fiepen der Grafikkarte verantwortlich ist.
War bei mir der gleiche Fehler.


----------



## CSharper (28. November 2015)

Hmm, aber gibt es den eine Karte die nicht zum fiepen neigt? Oder besser gesagt schützt der Preis einer Karte vor Spulenfiepen?Schau mal ins Ranking vom 3DMark hier im Forum hat der Bull56 mit den Lightnings unter LN2 Rekorde aufgestellt. 

Nein ich finde es toll wenn man seine Meinung preisgibt, jedoch finde ich halbherzig gezogene Fazits nicht aussagekräftig. So verbreitet man nur Gerüchte.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. November 2015)

Mal sehn was neue Netzteile so bieten. Die Welt sollte sich weiterentwickeln, sodass neue Netzteile dieses Problem nicht mehr haben. Zumal es Grafikkarten aller Hersteller betrifft. Am Boost kann´s auch nicht liegen, da ja sogar eine HD7970 Spulenfiepen hat, bei über 1.000 FPS. Nur so als Beispiel. 

Da baust dir einen Computer, setzt alles unter Wasser (Wakü- vorinstallierte Karte) und fängst an mit dem Testen der Karte. Und dann pfeifen die Spannungswandler sodass man Kopfweh bekommt. Da ist´s dann wenigstens das einfachste das Netzteil zu tauschen.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. November 2015)

Es liegt ja an den Spulen die schwingen und ab gewissen Frequenzen wird es eben für den Mensch hörbar.
Wichtig ist hier, ist es ein dumpfer Ton, empfindet man das ganze bei weiten nicht so störend wie wenn der Ton schrill und hochfrequent ist. Das ganze könnten die Hersteller natürlich besser in den Griff bekommen, wenn nicht am letzten Cent gespart wird aber das wird sich nie mehr ändern.
Ich kann jeden verstehen dem das nervt, ich habe selbst ab und an (zum Glück nicht oft) Kunden die sich über fiepen beklagen und Lösungen wollen, nur da scheitert es dann an der Einsicht (Gewisse Hersteller zu meiden) und oder am Geld. Warum 50€ fürs Netzteil zahlen wenn man keinen Mehrwert sieht, dass es hier auf die inneren Werte ankommt, verstehen die wenigsten.


----------



## Mysterion (28. November 2015)

Mit anderen Worten, das Netzteil kann für das Zirpen der Grafikkarte verantwortlich sein?

Ich bin mit Sicherheit der letzte der am Netzteil spart, aber wäre das auch mit dem aktuellen Netzteil lösbar?

Es gibt mehrere Rails, die sich auch zusammenschalten lassen usw., hat einer 'ne Idee?


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Warum willst du mehrere Rails zusammen schalten?

Geholfen hat bei den meisten ein E10 500W.
Das nächste fragst du auch mal nach oder überlegst was ich meine, wenn ich das Netzteil erwähne.
Wir haben das mittlerweile so oft hier gesagt, das könnte man mal mitgekriegt haben.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. November 2015)

Nächstes Wochenende muss ich sowieso die Innereien meines PC´s zerlegen, damit ich den einen 120mm Lüfter wechseln kann. Da ist die VRM Kühlung im Weg. 1 Lüfter, und man darf das ganze Motherboard ausbauen...

Nicht das ich mein knapp 22 Monate altes Sasonic X-750km³ gegen ein Be Quiet E10 500W ersetze, nur weil ich die 750W vom Seasonic X-750km³ nie erreiche, mir die Flachbandkabel ein Dorn im Auge sind, und es mal interessant zu wissen wäre, wie sich das ganze auf die Komponenten (Spulenfiepen, etc...) auswirkt.

Durchgekaut wurde das Thema hier schon wirklich sehr oft, und auch wenn man bei Google nachschaut findet man viele Thread´s mit den unterschiedlichsten Netzteilen und Grafikkarten die das Problem haben. Die selbe Graka mit einem anderen Netzteil und es ist ruhig. 

Aber ein Seasonic Netzteil müsste doch besser als ein Be Quiet sein. Es kann doch echt nicht sein, das jetzt alle ein E10 kaufen müssen, da kommt Be Quiet mit dem Produzieren nicht mehr hinterher. Lässt Be Quiet das E10 eigentlich Fremdfertigen, oder fertigen die das selber?


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Rails, die sich auch zusammenschalten lassen usw., hat einer 'ne Idee?



Hat bei meinem BQ P10 nichts geholfen.
Hab verschiedene Kabel, Rails und auch als Singlerail probiert.
Keine Veränderung beim Spulenpfeifen der Grafikkarte.
Wechsel auf ein BQ E10 und es war Ruhe.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Es funktioniert auch mit anderen Netzteilen, nur ist das E10 leiser als die meisten anderen Netzteile.

BeQuiet lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen, das E10 müsste von FSP kommen.
WArum soll ein Seasonic Netzteil eigentlich besser sein?


----------



## Shiny49 (28. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hat bei meinem BQ P10 nichts geholfen.
> Hab verschiedene Kabel, Rails und auch als Singlerail probiert.
> Keine Veränderung beim Spulenpfeifen der Grafikkarte.
> Wechsel auf ein BQ E10 und es war Ruhe.



Ich hab auch ein P10. Nicht das meine Classy nun deswegen fiept


----------



## Jolly91 (28. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert auch mit anderen Netzteilen, nur ist das E10 leiser als die meisten anderen Netzteile.
> 
> BeQuiet lässt alle Netzteile fremdfertigen, das E10 müsste von FSP kommen.
> WArum soll ein Seasonic Netzteil eigentlich besser sein?



Weil es eine Eigenfertigung ist und vor 3 Jahren technisch sehr weit vorne war.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Warum sollte ein Netzteil aus eigener Fertigung besser sein?
Vor 3 Jahren technisch vorne heisst nicht, dass es jetzt immer super ist.
Auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt hat sich in den letzten 3 Jahren viel verändert.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. November 2015)

So meinte ich das auch nicht. Die Eindrücke und Erfahrungen bleiben halt. Wobei Seasonic bei den Steckern bessere Qualität bieten hätte können.


----------



## Abductee (28. November 2015)

Warum sollte eine Eigenfertigung besser sein?
Die Qualitätskontrolle kann überall Mist bauen.


----------



## Mysterion (28. November 2015)

Ich bin absolut offen für Vorschläge was ein neues Netzteil angeht, denn dieses sehr hochfrequente Dauerpiepen im Windowsbetrieb kommt offenbar DOCH vom Netzteil!


----------



## CSharper (29. November 2015)

Der Aha Effekt setzt ein&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## chischko (29. November 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Es liegt ja an den Spulen die schwingen und ab gewissen Frequenzen wird es eben für den Mensch hörbar.
> Wichtig ist hier, ist es ein dumpfer Ton, empfindet man das ganze bei weiten nicht so störend wie wenn der Ton schrill und hochfrequent ist. .



Das Ganze kann man ja wunderbar eingrenzen: Das menschliche durchschnittliche Hörvermögen liegt zwischen 20 Hz und 20 Khz. Es gibt psychoakustisch durchaus als "störend" empfundene Frequenzbereiche und weniger unangenehme. Kritisch sind hierbei das 50Hz Brummen, die 2000 Hz Schwelle und alles was über 16kHz ist. Das macht dannn auch die Parameter "Tonalität" und "psychaktive Frequenzbänder" aus. Dazwischen liegt auch diese wunderbar schwachsinnige Einheit "Sone" ... ich halte nix on der Bewertung SONE aber die Diskussion könnte nun auch wieder ausarten...


----------



## Mysterion (29. November 2015)

Okay, neuer Tag, neues Glück.

Hab mal die Stecker an den Rails getauscht, hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht.

Das helle Dauerzirpen kommt eindeutig vom Netzteil, man hört das nur unter bestimmten Winkeln, dann aber sehr deutlich. Die Grafikkarte gibt keinen Mucks von sich.

Ich bräuchte also einen oder gerne auch mehrer Tipps für einen Ersatz.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

Be Quiet E10, preislich OK, leise und zuverlässig.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231), be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234), be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232), be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-C


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Die Standardempfehlung E10 500W, wurde jetzt aber schon mehrmals genannt.


----------



## blue_focus (29. November 2015)

Das E10 scheint recht gut zu sein. Habe selbst erst kürzlich gewechselt. Aber nimm das 500 Watt. Ich wurde auch schon zurecht gewiesen und getadelt, da ich das total "sinnlose" und ultra überdimensionierte 600er genommen habe.


----------



## wolflux (29. November 2015)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Das E10 scheint recht gut zu sein. Habe selbst erst kürzlich gewechselt. Aber nimm das 500 Watt. Ich wurde auch schon zurecht gewiesen und getadelt, da ich das total "sinnlose" und ultra überdimensionierte 600er genommen habe.



Das jedem das Seine, ich würde niemals unter 580 Watt kaufen. Besser 100 Watt mehr, nicht brauchen als umgekehrt. GTX980 TI  1500 MHz und 5820K 4.0 GHz. Bquiet Gold Edition. 
Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Mein System verbraucht vielleicht 300W beim Gaming und der 5820K verbraucht bestimmt keine 200W mehr.


----------



## blue_focus (29. November 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Das jedem das Seine, ich würde niemals unter 580 Watt kaufen. Besser 100 Watt mehr, nicht brauchen als umgekehrt. GTX980 TI  1500 MHz und 5820K 4.0 GHz. Bquiet Gold Edition.
> Gruss



Genau so seh ich das auch. Konnte mir aber ganz schön was anhören, weil ich 12€ zu viel bezahlt habe wegen den überflüssigen 100 Watt und dem etwas einwilligen CM der 600er Version.


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2015)

Es ist wie bei Autos. Klar kann man sich auf 70 PS beschränken, wenn man nie mehr als 130 km/h fährt. Aber man darf sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn die Karre nicht nur ewig braucht, um aus den Puschen zu kommen, sondern dass sie dann auch Sprit schluckt wie blöde. Ein Auto braucht immer extrem viel, wenn man Vollgas fährt. Und das muss man bei einem Auto mit 170 PS halt kaum je. 

Und bei Netzteilen ist es das gleiche: Wenn es nur 500 Watt liefert, dann ist es beim Zocken permanent am Limit und damit auch nicht mehr wirklich im effizienten Bereich. Den hat es wenn man 50-70% der Maximalleistung abruft. Nicht nur, dass man Reserven hat und damit Crashes verhindert, man Spart auch noch aktiv Strom, wenn man das Netzteil nicht zu knapp dimensioniert.


----------



## Gimmick (29. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und bei Netzteilen ist es das gleiche: Wenn es nur 500 Watt liefert, dann ist es beim Zocken permanent am Limit und damit auch nicht mehr wirklich im effizienten Bereich. Den hat es wenn man 50-70% der Maximalleistung abruft. Nicht nur, dass man Reserven hat und damit Crashes verhindert, man Spart auch noch aktiv Strom, wenn man das Netzteil nicht zu knapp dimensioniert.



Stimmt zwar, aber man sollte noch dazu sagen, dass die Differenz in der Effizenienz bei guten Netzteilen in dem Bereich nicht sehr groß ist. Bis 2% würde ich sagen.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

Das Limit liegt bei einem guten Netzteil allerdings bei ca. +20% von der Nennleistung.
Da wird bei 501W nicht gleich abgeschalten.....


----------



## Todesklinge (29. November 2015)

Huhu,

hoffe hier kann mir wer weiter helfen.

Habe die Asus GTX 980 Ti DC3 und ich vermisse die Anzeige für die Temperatur der Vram.

Hier die Screenshots von GPU-Z (aktuelle Version).

Muss man da irgend was besonderes einstellen das man das sieht, oder hat Nvidia das gar nicht?


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> oder hat Nvidia das gar nicht



Das hat nichts mit Nvidia oder AMD zu tun.
Wenn der Boardhersteller das nicht ausführt, gibt es auch keinen Temperatursensor.
Solche Sensoren von VRAM, VRM, etc.. sind nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es ist wie bei Autos. Klar kann man sich auf 70 PS beschränken, wenn man nie mehr als 130 km/h fährt. Aber man darf sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn die Karre nicht nur ewig braucht, um aus den Puschen zu kommen, sondern dass sie dann auch Sprit schluckt wie blöde. Ein Auto braucht immer extrem viel, wenn man Vollgas fährt. Und das muss man bei einem Auto mit 170 PS halt kaum je.
> 
> Und bei Netzteilen ist es das gleiche: Wenn es nur 500 Watt liefert, dann ist es beim Zocken permanent am Limit und damit auch nicht mehr wirklich im effizienten Bereich. Den hat es wenn man 50-70% der Maximalleistung abruft. Nicht nur, dass man Reserven hat und damit Crashes verhindert, man Spart auch noch aktiv Strom, wenn man das Netzteil nicht zu knapp dimensioniert.


Ein Autovergleich bei nem Netzteil?

Das Netzteil verliert vielleicht 1% Effizienz im Gegensatz zu einem mit 100W mehr.
Da spart da bei 300W Verbrauch ganze 3W und selbst bei 4 Stunden Zocken am Tag, wäre das nur nen Euro im Jahr.
Nur mit dem Problem, dass das Netzteil mehr im idle ist und das grössere Netzteil da ne schlechtere Effizienz hat.


----------



## defPlaya (29. November 2015)

Also ich habe mal bei mir geguckt. Mein PC verbraucht mit einem Bios-Mod der Palit bei Anno 2205 um die 470 W. Denke, dass mein NT sehr gut zu tun hat bei meinem PC. Ich hoffe, sollte ich auf Skylake wechseln, ich innerhalb der 500 W bleibe. Sonst muss leider wohl ein stärkers NT her!


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Abzüglich Toleranz also ca 420W.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2015)

Mit den Leistungsreserven vom Netzteil würd dein E10 erst bei ca. 600W abschalten.
Da hast du noch genügend Reserven.


----------



## defPlaya (29. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mit den Leistungsreserven vom Netzteil würd dein E10 erst bei ca. 600W abschalten.
> Da hast du noch genügend Reserven.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Abzüglich Toleranz also ca 420W.




Ok Top danke euch!


----------



## Jolly91 (29. November 2015)

Irgendwann hole ich mir auch so ein Strommessgerät. 

Wen ich denke, in Cities Skylines After Dark nimmt sich meine GTX 780Ti schon mal 103% PT (309W) bei 1.150mhz - 1,10v. Wären noch 191W auf 500W. Ein übertakteter 6-Kerner, ein großes MB und 6 Lüfter samt den ganzen Laufwerken und schon sind wir in der Nähe der 500W, wenn man jedoch alles zu 100% auslasten kann.

Welchen Sinn hat eigentlich ein 600W Netzteil, für eine GPU + CPU @ starkem OC wäre das zu viel und für SLI schon wieder zu wenige.

Es kommt ja auch nicht auf die konstante Last an, sondern auch auf die Peak´s, die mal eben für ein paar Milisekunden 100W mehr ziehen, dass kann ein größeres NT (E10-600W) besser abfangen.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das das E10 600W wirklich merklich mehr leistet, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst für ne High-End CPU mit mehr als 4-Kernen und viel OC der CPU dann nimm das P11 550W oä. da ist alles etwas besser und nicht nur ein anderes Schild und etwas mehr Anschlüsse.


----------



## rackcity (30. November 2015)

kurzes fazit:

4790k oc (1.290V) und ein bisschen graka OC (power target) läuft mit einem e9 480w ohne probleme.

getestet in: gta 5,bf4, bo3 ()


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Selbst wenn es scheinbar läut, wieso zum Geier sollte man wegen ein paar Euro so ein Risiko gehen? Das ist am falschen Ende gespart! Allein den Frust und Ärger, ganz abgesehen vom Neukauf der NT, wenn es doch Probleme geben sollte, sind die 20€ Ersparnis beim Kauf des NT sicher nicht wert! 

Wer zu billig kauft, kauft doppelt!


----------



## Somaha (30. November 2015)

Hallo,

habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, mir eine GTX 980Ti zu kaufen - und da sie oft empfohlen wird, wird es wohl eine Palit werden. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich dazu:


6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv

6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti JetStream Aktiv PCIe


das sind 40€ Unterschied - für was? nur für die werkseitige Übertaktung, die man in kürzester Zeit auch selbst hinbekommt? oder hat die "Super" Jetstream noch mehr Vorteile?


----------



## Mysterion (30. November 2015)

Somaha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, mir eine GTX 980Ti zu kaufen - und da sie oft empfohlen wird, wird es wohl eine Palit werden. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich dazu:
> 
> ...



Die Karten unterscheiden sich nur durch das BIOS, die Super Jetstream ist etwas höher getaktet.

Ich würde die 20 - 30 Euro in die SJ investieren, die bringt nochmal ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr Leistung.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. November 2015)

Nimm die Normale. Die bekommst du genau so weit, oder weiter als die SJ, die auch weiter gehen kann, aber vielleicht geht die normale Palit 980ti Jetstream noch weiter.


----------



## defPlaya (30. November 2015)

Jetzt habt ihr ihm aber weitergeholfen haha! Ich würde mal so sagen. Nimm die SJ dann haste am wenigsten Stress. Solltest du mal keine Lust haben zu übertakten dann bräuchte es nicht machen. Und wenn du doch Lust hast dann kannst du auch die SJ weiter übertakten.


----------



## Justan Image (30. November 2015)

Somaha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, mir eine GTX 980Ti zu kaufen - und da sie oft empfohlen wird, wird es wohl eine Palit werden. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich dazu:
> das sind 40€ Unterschied - für was? nur für die werkseitige Übertaktung, die man in kürzester Zeit auch selbst hinbekommt? oder hat die "Super" Jetstream noch mehr Vorteile?



Das hatten wir hier schonmal. Ich habe mich letztendlich auch dazu bewogen, die non "Super" zu kaufen.
Unterschiede habe ich nach längerer Recherche keine ausmachen können (bis auf die höheren Taktraten natürlich.)
Die gesparten 40 € fließen somit in mein geplantes RAM-Upgrade.

Da ich sie allerdings erst Ende des Monats kaufen werde, würde ich mich freuen, Rückmeldung darüber zu erhalten, solltest Du Dich für die non "Super" entscheiden


----------



## Meroveus (30. November 2015)

Somaha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, mir eine GTX 980Ti zu kaufen - und da sie oft empfohlen wird, wird es wohl eine Palit werden. Eine kleine Frage hätte ich dazu:
> 
> ...



Die Super Jetstream hat einen höheren Werkstakt, als die Jetstream. Ansonsten hat die Super Jetstream keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## stoney242 (30. November 2015)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> EVGA 980Ti im Fractal Desgin R4, unter Last (Black Ops 3) dauerhaft ca. 79 Grad. Finde ich soweit okay, nur ist ja derzeit Winter und mein Raum ~ 18 Grad Kühl. Ist 79 Grad dafür ein schlechter Wert? Wie stark pendeln bei euch die Werte zwischen Sommer und Winter? Wohne unterm Dach, da hat es auch schon mal 30-32 Grad in der Wohnung an heißen Tagen. (wobei ich bei 32 Grad ohnehin nicht in der Bude sitze - aber so generell, Unterschied Sommer / Winter wäre interessant)



Bei mir ist es im Sommer und Winter kein Unterschied. Ich wohne auch unterm Dach, habe aber eine sehr gute Isolierung und dazu noch eine festeingebaute Klimaanlage.


----------



## Somaha (30. November 2015)

Da ich die Karte unabhängig vom Modell übertakten möchte, werde ich mir die normale Jetstream holen und die 40€ sparen, danke an alle für die Antworten.


----------



## rackcity (1. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es scheinbar läut, wieso zum Geier sollte man wegen ein paar Euro so ein Risiko gehen? Das ist am falschen Ende gespart! Allein den Frust und Ärger, ganz abgesehen vom Neukauf der NT, wenn es doch Probleme geben sollte, sind die 20€ Ersparnis beim Kauf des NT sicher nicht wert!
> 
> Wer zu billig kauft, kauft doppelt!



Du möchtest mir jetzt im ernst erzählen das ein e9 völliger schrott ist und es absolut fahrlässig ist das ganze mit einem 4790k und einer 980ti zu betreiben? sorry, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Dann kauf ich mir jetzt eben eins mit 1050W  *ironie off*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Mach dir nix draus, mittlerweile ist PCGHX quasi das offizielle "Du-musst-immer-das-neuste-BeQuiet-Netzteil-kaufen-Forum"


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir jetzt im ernst erzählen das ein e9 völliger schrott ist und es absolut fahrlässig ist das ganze mit einem 4790k und einer 980ti zu betreiben? sorry, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.
> 
> Dann kauf ich mir jetzt eben eins mit 1050W  *ironie off*



Das musst Du natürlich nicht, ich habe mir mein Netzteil im Hinblick auf ein SLI System (das ich auch eine Weile hatte) und maximales OC-Potential gekauft. 

Wenn ich mein damaliges System (2x980, 5960X) aufs maximum ausgereizt hatte (Prime95 auf 14 Threads + Heaven) dann kam ich auf eine Leistungsabgabe von knapp 800 Watt. 

Mein jetziges System schafft das natürlich nicht mehr, also wäre auch ein 700-800 Watt für mich ausreichend. Wie man aber für ein System, das man problemlos auf 500W Leistungsaufnahme hochfahren kann, mit einem Netzteil mit 500 oder weniger Watt Nennleistung austatten kann, ist mir schlicht ein Rätsel. Wirlich. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, mittlerweile ist PCGHX quasi das offizielle "Du-musst-immer-das-neuste-BeQuiet-Netzteil-kaufen-Forum"



Falls Du mich damit meinst, ich bin bestimmt kein Be-Quiet Marken-Fan


----------



## rackcity (1. Dezember 2015)

mit normalen OC inkl. 4790k und 980TI komme ich nicht über 500W.

dann hätte sich mein e9 schon abgeschalten.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube manche hier treiben mit Absicht ihren Verbrauch nach oben, nur um zu zeigen, dass wir ein zu kleines Netzteil gekauft haben.


----------



## wolflux (1. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche hier treiben mit Absicht ihren Verbrauch nach oben, nur um zu zeigen, dass wir ein zu kleines Netzteil gekauft haben.



Ich bin ja schon so weit, daß ein Mittelweg zwischen Leistung u Verbrauch besser finde.
Ist auch Kühler wenn man auf 40 Watt bei der CPU und 30 Watt bei der Grafikkarte anvisiert.
Klar interessiert das die wenigsten da mehr ein Sports als Vernunft ist, das weiß  ich schon.
Gruss


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche hier treiben mit Absicht ihren Verbrauch nach oben, nur um zu zeigen, dass wir ein zu kleines Netzteil gekauft haben.



Natürlich gehe ich vom Extremfall aus, wenn ich die Entscheidung treffe, welches Netzteil ich brauche. Das mache ich doch sonst auch, z.B. wenn ich die notwendige Leistung meiner Kühlung konzipiere. Es ist kaum sinnvoll vom 99,9% der Fälle auszugehen. Denn es reicht doch schon, wenn das System in 0,1% der Fälle auf Grund einer zu klein dimensionierten Stromquelle instabil wird. 

Wenn ein Brückenbauer so rechnen würde, wie ihr, dass die Brücke so konzipiert ist, dass sie alle Situationen, die in 99,999% der Fälle auftreten, aushält, dann gute Nacht. Wenn dann doch einmal zufällig 10 Schwere LKWs in einem Stau hintereinander auf der Brücke stehen, bricht sie dann einfach ein... 

Dass man vom maximal Möglichen ausgeht und dann noch mit Reserven kalkuliert ist eigentlich nur logisch. 

Insbesondere, da der Aufpreis für stärkere Netzteile nicht wirklich erheblich ist. Deswegen verstehe ich diese Sparsamkeit bei Netzteilen einfach nicht.

Und es ist auch ein Fehlglaube, dass ein stärkeres Netzteil grundsätzlich ineffizienter wäre oder aus sonstigen Gründen einen höheren Verbrauch verursacht. Der einzige Faktor, der gegen ein stärkeres Netzteil spricht, sind die Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Sein Netzteil war vorher ja eventuell oversized. 
Aber extra ein neues kaufen obwohl das alte locker ausreicht, halte ich ebenfalls für unnötig. 
Selbst das was er hat hält kurzzeitige Extremsituationen aus (falls er überhaupt jemals in diese Situation kommt),  was dein Brückenbeispiel angeht.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Dezember 2015)

Extremsituationen sind auch die Peak Werte die man nicht mit einem Strommessgerät messen kann. Und wer weis wie gut diese Spitzen auf einer stärke von 650W für ein 500W Netzteil sind. Das wäre dann die Brücke wo 10 LKW´s mit je 40T drauf stehen und einmal ein Seitenwind mit 100km/h die Brücke erfasst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Extremsituationen sind auch die Peak Werte die man nicht mit einem Strommessgerät messen kann. Und wer weis wie gut diese Spitzen auf einer stärke von 650W für ein 500W Netzteil sind. Das wäre dann die Brücke wo 10 LKW´s mit je 40T drauf stehen und einmal ein Seitenwind mit 100km/h die Brücke erfasst.



Spitzen von 650W sind wohl mehr als übertrieben (auf sein PC bezogen). 
Im Normalfall erreicht er nie die 500W und wenn mal Peaks entstehen hat sein NT noch genug Puffer. Es würde sogar über längere Zeit größere Last abfangen, ist ja kein Billig-NT.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Extremsituationen sind auch die Peak Werte die man nicht mit einem Strommessgerät messen kann. Und wer weis wie gut diese Spitzen auf einer stärke von 650W für ein 500W Netzteil sind. Das wäre dann die Brücke wo 10 LKW´s mit je 40T drauf stehen und einmal ein Seitenwind mit 100km/h die Brücke erfasst.


650W?
Netter Phantasiewert.
Die Max Peaks liegen bei ca 300-400W.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab eben auf mein System Prime95 (14 Threads) und Heaven gestartet. Leistungsabgabe meines Netzteils bewegte sich zwischen 600 und 700 Watt mit Peaks auf 725 Watt.

Fallout 4 (mit VSR) zieht 350-450 Watt mit Spikes auf über 500 Watt.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ach du redest vom Gesamtsystem.
Dazu gehst du von deinem System aus, was wohl eher nicht viel mit einem 4790K mit 980ti gemein hat.
Beim Zocken hast du im Schnitt anscheinend auch nur 400W, was aber eigentlich 360W entsprechen würde.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach du redest vom Gesamtsystem.
> Dazu gehst du von deinem System aus, was wohl eher nicht viel mit einem 4790K mit 980ti gemein hat.
> Beim Zocken hast du im Schnitt anscheinend auch nur 400W, was aber eigentlich 360W entsprechen würde.



Natürlich vom Gesamtsystem, etwas anderes ist ja nicht relevant für ein Netzteil.. 

Mein System braucht kaum mehr als ein 4790K mit 980Ti. Die Titan X dürfte überhaupt nicht mehr brauchen als eine 980Ti (beide OC natürlich). Die 8-Kern-CPU kann natürlich mehr ziehen, aber ich wette, das man es mit entsprechendem OC auch mit einer 4790K schafft, gleichzuziehen. Mehr als 4,3GHz bei 1.33V packt meine CPU nicht. 

Ich messe übrigens die Leistungsabgabe an der Sekundärtseite des Netzteils. Wenn ich also 500Watt messe, dann braucht der Rechner intern tatsächlich 500 Watt. An der Steckdose, also Primärseite, werden dann eher 550W gezogen, je nach Effizienz des Netzteils. DIe Leistungsaufnahme an der Primärseite messe ich aber nicht permanent.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja dein 5960X schluckt mal locker 60W-100W mehr, je nach Auslastung.
Dazu hast du bestimmt nen Modbios auf deiner Titan X!?


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja dein 5960X schluckt mal locker 60W-100W mehr, je nach Auslastung.
> Dazu hast du bestimmt nen Modbios auf deiner Titan X!?



Meinetwegen, zieh 100Watt ab. 

Die Titan X hat zwar ein ModBIOS aber das haben doch alle OC 980Ti auf dem Markt ootB auch schon. Extrem ist das BIOS meiner Titan nicht gemodded, nur das Powertarget etwas erhöht. Die Spannung kann man ja leider nicht ernsthaft erhöhen und alle ModBIOS, die in die Richtung gehen, führen dazu dass die Spanung im Idle nicht mehr reduziert werden kann, weswegen ich darauf verzichtet habe. 

Selbst wenn das System, um das es hier geht, nicht über 600 Watt kommt - ganz regulär gemessen, was echte Spikes gar nicht erfassen kann, ist das doch Grund genug niemals ein 500 Watt einzusetzen, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Die meisten 980ti haben nen PT von 250-275W.
Wie gesagt, ich komm in Spielen auf ca 300W(270W), mit ner MSI Gaming PT 250W 1392MHz 1,1V und nem 4690K 3,9GHz 1,07V.
ISt wahrscheinlich weniger als bei den meisten, aber ich hab locker noch 200W Luft, eher 250W bevor das Netzteil abschaltet.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

Spielen ist nicht gleich spielen. Man muss schon ein Setting suchen, was etwas fordert. Fallout 4 mit maximalem VSR ist ein Beispiel. Wie oben geschrieben, ich lass doch nicht nur Golfs über die Brücke fahren...


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Dezember 2015)

Damit ihr mal wisst wie ich das meine, und hier wird nur an der Graka gemessen.

Leistungsaufnahme - Exklusiv im Test: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 mit neuem Silent-BIOS

Und ja, ich meinte mit den 500W auf 650W Spikes das gesamte System.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Dezember 2015)

Info.

Habe alle Batman Teile bei Steam bekommen. (Hatte damals den Code für Batman Arkham Knight eingelöst). Also habe ich insgesamt 6 Spiele zu meiner 980ti erhalten (alle Batman Teile + MGS5) 

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr die Spiele auch bekommt/erhalten habt


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. Dezember 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Info.
> 
> Habe alle Batman Teile bei Steam bekommen. (Hatte damals den Code für Batman Arkham Knight eingelöst). Also habe ich insgesamt 6 Spiele zu meiner 980ti erhalten (alle Batman Teile + MGS5)
> 
> Drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr die Spiele auch bekommt/erhalten habt



Ach da kommen die auf einmal her.  Hab vorhin in die Steam Bibliothek geschaut und mich auch gewundert, warum ich auf einmal alle Batman-Teile habe.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Na da muss ich nachher auch mal gucken.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Dezember 2015)

Gestern habe ich was erstaunliches entdeckt!

Ich konnte Skyrim mit einer 4k Auflösung auf einem Full HD Monitor zocken und das über die DSR funktion oder wie die heist... ich bin absolut begeistert davon.
Geht das gleiche eigentlich auch mit AMD Karten?

Soweit ich das bei Nvidia gelesen habe, geht das nicht mit allen Grafikkarten... dachte schon auf meinem Laptop mit der GTX 760m geht das auch, denn Baldurs Gate 1 mit 4k wäre schon was nettes... leider geht es nicht 



Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einem 4k Monitor und einem FHD Monitor mit 4k Auflösung durch SDR?


----------



## Meroveus (2. Dezember 2015)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich was erstaunliches entdeckt!
> 
> Ich konnte Skyrim mit einer 4k Auflösung auf einem Full HD Monitor zocken und das über die DSR funktion oder wie die heist... ich bin absolut begeistert davon.
> Geht das gleiche eigentlich auch mit AMD Karten?
> ...



Bei AMD heißt das VSR. Also ja es geht auch mit AMD Karten.

Zum Unterschied 4k nativ vs. 1080p Downsampling habe ich das hier gefunden Upscaled 1080P vs Native 4K


----------



## drebbin (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Funktion ist schon seit einigen Monaten in Geforce Treibern enthalten und kann von Karten bis runter zur GTX 400er Serie genutzt werden.
Aber schön wenn es deinem Auge schmeichelt, dafür ist es ja da


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist ja im Prinzip nur downsampling und dadurch nicht so klar wie die native Auflösung. 
Leider skalieren viele UIs nicht mit, was gerade bei Menüs sehr unpraktisch ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Dezember 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ach da kommen die auf einmal her.  Hab vorhin in die Steam Bibliothek geschaut und mich auch gewundert, warum ich auf einmal alle Batman-Teile habe.



... na toll...die hatte ich alle vorher schon. Supi... Juhuu  lol


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich liebäugle mit einem Free- bzw. Gsync Monitor.
Stelle mir 27" & WqHD vor. 4k interessiert mich absolut nicht.

Da muss natürlich eine passende GPU her.
Falls ich mich für Nvidia entscheide, könnt ihr die 980 Ti bedenkenlos empfehlen?

Wofür?
Den PC nutze ich zu 90% zum gamen.
Gespielt werden CoD, GTA 5 und _neue Spiele_ eben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2015)

Naja für WQHD mindestens eine


----------



## Meroveus (2. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit einem Free- bzw. Gsync Monitor.
> Stelle mir 27" & WqHD vor. 4k interessiert mich absolut nicht.
> ...



Für WQHD, ist die GTX 980 Ti, sogar sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2015)

srsly? 



Meroveus schrieb:


> Für WQHD, ist die GTX 980 Ti, sogar sehr empfehlenswert.



Ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen?


----------



## Icedaft (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du dein Anwendungsprofil inkl. aller Spiele und den jeweiligen Einstellungen dazu postest, dann können wir schauen, wo Du Abstriche machen must.....


----------



## Mysterion (2. Dezember 2015)

Arkham Knight würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. Wenn's bis zum Jahresende alle vorherigen Teile gibt, würde auch ein Batman Gutschein statt dieser Insolvenzgarantie reichen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Da spricht einer der keine Ahnung hat, wovon er spricht. Aber hauptsache nachplappern, was man irgendwo gelesen hat...


----------



## Mysterion (2. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Da spricht einer der keine Ahnung hat, wovon er spricht. Aber hauptsache nachplappern, was man irgendwo gelesen hat...



Ja genau. Kennst Du auch noch einen anderen Text? 

Da spricht jemand, der unfähig ist Beiträge wertneutral zu erfassen, einen eigenen Standpunkt zu formulieren und versucht alles anhand von unverhältnismäßigen Autovergleichen zu erläutern (von der übertriebenen Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit Deiner Beiträge ganz zu schweigen). 

Bzgl. meines früheren Anliegens bzw. nachplappern: Ich hatte geschrieben, dass mein aktuelles Dark Power Pro Theater macht und wozu wird einem geraten? Genau, wieder ein BeQuiet Netzteil zu kaufen. Mit dem Hersteller hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren häufiger Probleme gegeben (u.a. mit der E-5 Serie), wovon hier mit Sicherheit mehrere selbst betroffen waren und trotzdem rät man weiter zu dem Hersteller.

Das es gerade im Bereich der 550 - 650 Watt Netzteile diverse Modelle gibt, die besonders bei der Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit deutlich besser abschneiden, wurde ich hier auch dezent verschwiegen. Stattdessen wurde nutzlos lamentiert, wie viel "Watt" das Netzteil haben sollte. Wären aber auch nur wieder handfeste Testberichte, denen ich munter nachplappern würde.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe niemals nicht BeQuiet empfohlen. Ich weiß nicht, was Deine Triade hier soll. Ich hatte nur beschrieben, weswegen ich es nicht für sinvoll erachte, ein Netzteil zu knapp zu bemessen. 

Wenn Du über Batman:AK urteilen möchtest, solltest Du es zumindest gespielt haben. Sonst kann ich Deine überaus aggressiv und pubertär formulierte Kritik wirklich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## chischko (2. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was Deine Triade hier soll



Duden | Ti­ra­de | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Duden | Tri­a­de | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Doofes Autocowreckt?


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Ne, doofes Hirn, das die Wechstaben verbuchselt hat


----------



## wolflux (2. Dezember 2015)

Aber ich würde das BQUIET empfehlen, da Ich seit 12 Jahren nie ein andere bessere Marke verwenden mußte.  Aber mal ehrlich Leute, Netzteile kauft man immer gute und keine billigen, ich empfehle immer 100 Watt mehr als man braucht und das Thema ist hier langsam durchgekaut. Sorry


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Unterschreib. 
Aber es gibt auch noch andere gute Netzteilhersteller als BeQuiet. Ich mag mein Thermaltake. Jedenfalls habe ich nicht den Hauch von Spulenpfeifen...


----------



## wolflux (2. Dezember 2015)

Klar gibt es noch andere gute Netzteile, mit Sicherheit, ich hatte nur einmal in dieser Zeit bei einer GTX 670 EVGA dieses Fiepen, ansonsten mit den BQUIET nie mehr.
Was man alles so hört,  fiepen von Grafikkarten,  Mainboards, ich vermute das die Komponenten rein zufällig das alles bewirken. Eine exakte Lösung gibt es nicht, da wäre der Wechsel eines Netzteiles wesentlich sinnvoller. Was tun wenn du die Mega Karte in deinen Händen hälst?
Neue Karte oder neues Board oder neues Netzteil holen?


----------



## wolflux (2. Dezember 2015)

Klar gibt es noch andere gute Netzteil, mit Sicherheit, ich hatte nur einmal in dieser Zeit bei einer GTX 670 EVGA dieses Fiepen, ansonsten mit den BQUIET nie mehr.
Was man alles so hört,  fiepen von Grafikkarten,  Mainboards, ich vermute das die Komponenten rein zufällig das alles bewirken. Eine exakte Lösung gibt es nicht, da wäre der Wechsel eines Netzteiles wesentlich sinnvoller. Was tun wenn du die Mega Karte in deinen Händen hälst?
Neue Karte oder neues Board oder neues Netzteil holen? Ich Wüsste es nicht.


----------



## Myrane (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin seit kurzem Stolzer Besitzer der Zotac AMP Extreme 980TI , ein Traum und die Kühlleistung ist auch der Hammer z.b Fallout 4 liegt sie grade mal bei 30 Grad  , bei Star Wars Battelfront 50-55grad.


----------



## bummi18 (2. Dezember 2015)

Myrane schrieb:


> Bin seit kurzem Stolzer Besitzer der Zotac AMP Extreme 980TI , ein Traum und die Kühlleistung ist auch der Hammer z.b Fallout 4 liegt sie grade mal bei 30 Grad  , bei Star Wars Battelfront 50-55grad.



schöne karte , einzig die lüftersteuerung nervt aber ist mit afterburner in den griff zu bekommen...


----------



## Myrane (2. Dezember 2015)

Jup regel die über den Afterburner , schraube die auf 60% immer und sie bleibt trotzdem angenehm Leise. Und dazu die 5 Jahre Garantie sind natürlich guter Grund . Es sollte zuerst die Inno Hybrid S werden die wahr aber nicht Lieferbar.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (2. Dezember 2015)

Was für eine 980ti könnt ihr wärmsten empfehlen?

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Aktiv

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+

Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!

Oder 

ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI


Weiß nicht welche ich davon nehmen soll, ich habe auch ein guten gedämmten Tower 
Daher ist Geräuschkulisse nicht ausschlaggebend


----------



## Mysterion (3. Dezember 2015)

Mein Gehäuse ist vollgedämmt, es dringen aber in jedem Fall noch Geräusche nach außen. Falls Du das ausschließen möchtest, empfehle ich einen separaten Raum und/oder eine schalldichte Kammer. Ansonsten hilft auch ein geschlossener Kopfhörer. 

Wenn Du im Betrieb wirklich gar nichts von der Karte hören möchtest, kann ich Dir die Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream sehr empfehlen, der Kühler ist zudem äußerst durchdacht (SpaWa-Kühlung).

Die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Karten haben IMHO alle min. einen Nachteil:

Die Gigabyte ist zu laut aber immerhin übertaktet.

Die EVGA ist auch zu laut und nur gering übertaktet.

Die Zotac ist nicht ganz so laut aber unter Last problemlos aus dem Gehäuse heraushörbar, zudem ist das brutale Power Target nicht einwandfrei umgesetzt.

Die ASUS ist nicht ganz so laut wie die Zotac, der Kühler ist aber IMHO auch nicht zuende gedacht.

Ansonsten kann ich noch die Inno3D Hybrid S empfehlen, schneller und gleichzeitig leiser geht es aktuell nicht, die MSI Lightning ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (3. Dezember 2015)

Hey vielen lieben Dank  
Ich glaube ich werde die msi nehmen, da ich ein gutes Bauchgefühl bei dieser Firma habe.beim stöbern bin ich aber noch auf der

 "Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra" 
gestoßen. 

Was kannst du zu der mir sagen ? Sie sieht zumindest brachial aus  zwar werde ich sie nur beim ein/Ausbau /putzen sehen. Aber für das Geld möchte ich mir schon was tolles leisten,ich denke der extra Lüfter bringt diese Karte ein gutes OC? 
OC würde ich nur machen sobald ihr die Luft irgendwann ausgehen sollte.

Ich besitze montan die 770gtx Phantom und von der Geräuschkulisse einfach klasse (silverstone rven 01 Tower) nur das fiepen bringt mich noch ins Grab,sobald ich ein Spiel starte geht's schon los  
Ich hoffe das ich dieses Mal keine erwische


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Lüfter bringt dir beim OC nichts.
Der kühlt im Prinzip nur die SpaWas, was bei den langsam drehenden Lüftern auch dringend nötig ist.
Dir ist auch klar, dass die Lightning 200€! mehr kostet als eine Palit Super Jetstream und mit Pech weniger zu overclocken geht?
Wenn es ne gute Allroundkarte sein soll, Palit Super Jetstream oder Gainward Poenix Golden Sample.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost. 
Einmal löschen.


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2015)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey vielen lieben Dank
> Ich glaube ich werde die msi nehmen, da ich ein gutes Bauchgefühl bei dieser Firma habe.beim stöbern bin ich aber noch auf der
> 
> "Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra"
> gestoßen.



Die X4 ist durch den nicht regelbaren Minilüfter auf der Seite sehr laut.
Die AiO bei den Grafikkarten ist das gleiche Lotteriespiel wie bei den CPU-Kühlern. 
Wenn du das Pumpengeräusch hörst -> umtauschen bist du eine leise bekommst


----------



## Somaha (3. Dezember 2015)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Da ich sie allerdings erst Ende des Monats kaufen werde, würde ich mich freuen, Rückmeldung darüber zu erhalten, solltest Du Dich für die non "Super" entscheiden




Gestern bestellt, heute angekommen:

110% Power Target
+225 Core Clock
+225 Memory Clock
Temperatur: 70-72° maximal - in Spielen so um die 60-65°


Bis jetzt zwei Stunden TW3 und zwei Stunden GTA V getestet (und einen Score in Ungine Heaven von 2640) - läuft stabil.


Bei ~250 schmiert sie ab, aber habe auch schon in anderen Foren gelesen, dass das der Bereich ist, wo man das Bios flashen muss, um das Power Target weiter anzuheben. Ich hatte mir als Ziel 1400-1450 @Boost gesetzt, nun kommt sie auf 1426MHz, das reicht mir persönlich "erstmal". Sollte der Karte in 2-3 Jahren der Saft ausgehen, probiere ich mich j4f mal am Bios, aber noch ist es nicht nötig.

+ geringe Lautstärke
+ kein Spulenfiepen


tldr;

spar dir das Geld für die "Super" - das wäre dasselbe, man würde für 40€ mehr einen i5 6600k mit 4GHz Werktakt kaufen!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn sie abschmiert, nützt dir auch mehr Powertarget nicht. 
Wenn das erreicht ist, taktet die Karte einfach runter.


----------



## Somaha (3. Dezember 2015)

Also könnte ich in der Theorie nur noch weiter hoch kommen, indem ich die Spannung anhebe?


----------



## Abductee (3. Dezember 2015)

theoretisch ja, praktisch reagiert die 980Ti nahezu nicht auf eine erhöhte Vcore.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Meine reagiert im Prinzip garnicht auf ne Spannungserhöhung.
1492MHz gehen mit 1,187V und 1506MHZ nicht mal mit 1,24V.


----------



## bummi18 (3. Dezember 2015)

v core anhebung bringt auch bei mir scheinbar nicht viel .... bisher lief sie auf 1520 mhz stabil mit 111 % powertarget..... hab sie aber wieder auf standard laufen was immerhin noch 1450 mhz im boost sind... reicht völlig


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Mir reichen 1350-1400MHz, mir ist da ein niedriger Vcore wichtiger.


----------



## Rammler2 (3. Dezember 2015)

Machen eigentlich 50 Mhz einen großen Unterschied aus bei ner 980ti? 
Hatte lange Zeit mit 1,25v die 980ti auf 1500 mhz laufen. Doch das ist mir mitlerweile zu laut und zu warm.
Nun bin ich auf 1,15v runter und lasse beide 980ti auf 1450 Mhz laufen.
Nun würde mich interessieren wie groß da der Leistungsverlust ist wenn beide Karten auf 1450 statt 1500 laufen. 

Ich denke mal es kommt ja immer aufs Spiel an, aber wie viel machen 50 mhz denn so im Schnitt aus? Weiß  das zufällig jemand


----------



## wolflux (3. Dezember 2015)

1400MHz  reichen für gehobene Ansprüche. 

Lustige Frage, stelle auf 1400MHz ein lasse es laufen und dann auf 1450Mhz dann weißt du es.
Gruss


----------



## Rammler2 (3. Dezember 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> 1400MHz  reichen für gehobene Ansprüche.
> 
> Lustige Frage, stelle auf 1400MHz ein lasse es laufen und dann auf 1450Mhz dann weißt du es.
> Gruss



Ich wollt ja nur mal fragen ob das irgendwer grob vorhersagen kann. Dann würde ich mir das Testprozedere ja sparen


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

2-3% +/-2%.
Ist nur für den Benchmarkbalken interessant.


----------



## Somaha (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab den Rechner nun mal platt gemacht und bin auf W10 umgestiegen, noch mal schnell alles installiert und getestet; komme nun auf +250 Core/Memory, sind dann 1452MHz, dabei bleibt es nun. 

Liegt das an W10? oder es muss sonst irgendwo in meinem alten W7 System gehapert haben.

Vcore ist untouched, liegt bei 1.1870V.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann auch an der frischen Treiberinstallation liegen.
Ich musste nach jedem Treiberabsturz durch zu hohen Takt den Treiber neu installieren, sonst ging gar nichts mehr.


----------



## wolflux (4. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann auch an der frischen Treiberinstallation liegen.
> Ich musste nach jedem Treiberabsturz durch zu hohen Takt den Treiber neu installieren, sonst ging gar nichts mehr.



Au Backe, nicht dein Ernst?
Gruss


----------



## chischko (4. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Kann auch an der frischen Treiberinstallation liegen.
> Ich musste nach jedem Treiberabsturz durch zu hohen Takt den Treiber neu installieren, sonst ging gar nichts mehr.




Welches Windows nutzt Du? Hatte das Gleich unter Win 7 und Win 8...  Jetzt unter Win 10 ist diese Treiberwiderherstellung wirklich  mustergültig gelöst: Ich musste nach sicher mehr als 50 Abstürzen wegen zu hohen Taktraten etc. unter Win 10 vielleicht 2-3 mal den Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2015)

Win 8.1, sobald der Takt instabil und der Treiber abgestürzt ist, ging nur noch der Werkstakt.
Treiber neu installiert und die Übertaktung hat wieder funktioniert.


----------



## wolflux (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich bleibe  vorerst bei Win7 Pro, nee angenehmer Weise hatte ich das Problem noch nie. Nur Krass


----------



## bummi18 (4. Dezember 2015)

ich finde das das übertakten der schon übertakteten karten sich nur für benchmarker lohnt , die 980 Ti sind alle sauschnell... bsp.  in Farcry 4 bringen 100 mhz 5 - 10 fps was sinnfrei ist die karte dafür noch zu quälen , da ich sowieso mit vsync zocke brauch ich keine 90 - 100 fps . immo besitze ich kein game das die 980 auch nur annähernd ans limit bringt , (zocke nur FHD) , eigentlich müsste man nun die karte runter takten so das alle games mit 60 fps laufen und schont die karte damit


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. Dezember 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> ich finde das das übertakten der schon übertakteten karten sich nur für benchmarker lohnt ,



Würde ich nicht so sehen. Vor allem in Spielen, bei denen die FPS gerade an der kritischen Grenze liegen, zahlt sich das gut aus.

Wenn du nur FHD zockst und mit 60FPS sowieso zufrieden bist, dann fürchte ich, hast du mit der 980TI eher die falsche Karte erwischt. Da wärst du mit einer 970 und einem Neukauf bei der nächsten/übernächsten Generation, wenn du die Leistung brauchst, besser bedient gewesen.


----------



## chischko (4. Dezember 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste man nun die karte runter takten so das alle games mit 60 fps laufen und schont die karte damit



Hm naja! Nen Ferrari drossle ich ja auch nicht um ihn zu schonen... 
Ne GPU schnst Du nicht automatisch mit undervolting bzw. underclocking. Die Komponenten sind ja auf ne gewisse Hitze ausgelegt und künstliche Alterung findet i.d.R. nicht statt bzw. wird nicht verhindert wenn die Komponenten mit 10 K weniger laufen.


----------



## wolflux (4. Dezember 2015)

Aber du kannst bei gleicher max Werksspannung, also 1.193 bzw. 1.21 Volt auch OC betreiben. Bei mir lohnte sich das von 1400 MHz auf 1506 MHz.
Klappt vieleicht nicht immer oder bei jedem aber der Versuch ist es Wert.
Hm, Ok die Kühlung vergesse ich immer, nicht jeder ist unter Wasser.
Ihr wisst ja was ich meine 

Es hat aber etwas, wenn nan eine leise Karte im Kasten hat, kann ich nur bestätigen.

Alles ist bei 1300-1400 MHz einiges kühler als vorher. Tatsache
Eine 980 Ti ist eh für ihre Leistung ideal unter 1440 und max Qualität. Alles andere bedarf Abstriche.
Gruss


----------



## alexcologne (4. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Hm naja! Nen Ferrari drossle ich ja auch nicht um ihn zu schonen...



Die werden überwiegend Spazieren gefahren!
Ego sie werden geschont.


----------



## Myrane (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben ich brauch mal eure Hilfe , mein 27 Zoll Monitor ist da der Dell S2716DG . Wenn ich in die Einstellung auf 144hz einstelle powert meine Grafikkarte im Desktop Bereich gutes Stück mehr  als sonst. Sobald ich den auf 120 Hz einstelle ist alles wieder im Grünen Bereich. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das das atm an den Treibern liegt ? Ist das normal gibt es Abhilfe ?


----------



## bummi18 (4. Dezember 2015)

ich glaube nicht das eine 970 farcry und andere neuere games mit allem was geht auf min 60 fps darstellen kann, und mit der 980Ti hab ich was das für ne ganze weile reichen wird. die 970 wäre keine option gewesen da sie zu meiner 7970 nicht allzuviel schleller gewesen wäre  , und wenn ich mal downsampling nutzen möchte soll auch noch genug leistung da sein.
Und mit einem ferari kann man auch cruisen


----------



## chischko (4. Dezember 2015)

Myrane schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben ich brauch mal eure Hilfe , mein 27 Zoll Monitor ist da der Dell S2716DG . Wenn ich in die Einstellung auf 144hz einstelle powert meine Grafikkarte im Desktop Bereich gutes Stück mehr  als sonst. Sobald ich den auf 120 Hz einstelle ist alles wieder im Grünen Bereich. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das das atm an den Treibern liegt ? Ist das normal gibt es Abhilfe ?



Das ist völlig normal. Hab ich auch! 
Abhilfe kannst Du schaffen indem Du die globalen Settings (also anwendungsspezifisch) in der nVidia Systemsteuerung änderst und diesen Setting Vorrang gibst. Wie genau das geht weiß ich leider nicht aber das wurde mir damals geraten (glaube sogar in diesem Threat) und einige andere User haben das umgestellt und Erfolg gemeldet.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Einfach auf 120Hz stellen und bei den globalen Einstellungen das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrane (4. Dezember 2015)

Ah okay danke , das hat er Automatisch an gehabt


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Dezember 2015)

Doppeltpost 

Bitte löschen! 

(dummes Handy  )


----------



## Blackout27 (4. Dezember 2015)

Huhu 

Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Bios zu modden um die Spannung der Palit zu senken.  Ich hätte dazu ein paar Fragen:

1, Wenn was beim flashen schief geht, ist dann alles vorbei?
2. Wie niedrig kann man die Spannung im 3D-Modus stellen (Ziel sollten ca 1350-1400Mhz GPU Takt sein)?
3. Merkt man dadurch eine Veränderung der Temps, Spulenfiepen oder co?
4. Hat jemand evtl. vorher-nachher Ergebnisse für mich? 

Grüße


----------



## Somaha (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen noch ein wenig rumgespielt mit meiner neuen Karte.  Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon irgendwo steht, aber ich kann den Palit Nutzern nur empfehlen, die Lüfterkurve anzupassen. 

Die Standart Lüfterkurve steht auf 60%/60° und 70%/70°. 

Die Karte wird in der Regel so 70-72° warm, schaltet dadurch nat. dann den Takt runter (ab ~70°) - wenn man die Lüfterkurve aber so umstellt, dass die Lüfter ab 60° schon auf 70% laufen, wird die Karte nicht wärmer als 60-62° (10° weniger halt durch die 10%). Dadurch läuft die Karte stabiler und man kann den Takt durchgehend halten.


----------



## blue_focus (6. Dezember 2015)

Warum tacktet bei dir die Karte schon bei 70 Grad runter? Hast du im AB das Temptarget soweit runtergesetzt? Meine throttled @stock erst ab 83 und das könnte man bis 92 erhöhen (wenn man wollte).


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2015)

Maxwell schaltet ab 62° eine Booststufe (13 MHZ) runter. Ab 70° wird dann wieder eine Stufe gesenkt. Throtteln im eigentlichen Sinn ist das noch nicht. Erst ab 83° wird der Takt & die Spannung massiv gesenkt.
Aber in der Regel erreichen die non Referenz Karten solch Temperaturen nicht.


----------



## blue_focus (6. Dezember 2015)

Ah ok, wusste ich so auch nicht.


----------



## Meroveus (7. Dezember 2015)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Bios zu modden um die Spannung der Palit zu senken.  Ich hätte dazu ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



1. Steht unter mir
2. Das hängt von deiner Karte ab und ist zu individuell um verallgemeinert zu werden
3. Eine Veränderung der Temperatur (wenn auch keine Quantensprünge), wirst du bemerken. Auf Spulenfiepen wird es keine Einwirkungen haben.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Du weisst schon, das man ne andere Grafikkarte einbauen oder die iGPU nutzen kann, um die Karte zurück zu flashen? 
Hatte vorher bei Spielen so 80-82°C und jetzt 72-75°C. 
Allerdings habe ich auch die Lüftersteuerung und das powerlimit verändert.


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, das man ne andere Grafikkarte einbauen oder die iGPU nutzen kann, um die Karte zurück zu flashen?
> Hatte vorher bei Spielen so 80-82°C und jetzt 72-75°C.
> Allerdings habe ich auch die Lüftersteuerung und das powerlimit verändert.



Nein das wusste ich nicht da ich bisher nur einmal eine Karte geflasht habe und dabei ging sie fast kaputt da iwas nicht richtig funktioniert hat....



Meroveus schrieb:


> 1. Steht unter mir
> 2. Das hängt von deiner Karte ab und ist zu individuell um verallgemeinert zu werden
> 3. Eine Veränderung der Temperatur (wenn auch keine Quantensprünge), wirst du bemerken. Auf Spulenfiepen wird es keine Einwirkungen haben.



Okay danke


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon einen VRAM-Schaden bei seiner Ti bemerkt / miterlebt .. ?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn es nicht meine ist sondern die von meinem besten Kumpel, er hat jedoch keinen acc hier:

Letzte Woche kam seine EVGA 980TI Hydro Copper. Ein wahres Sahne Stück, Stock Vcore, PT 110%, 1500 MHz boost ohne zu murren bei 37° ingame Temp  Da geht sicherlich noch mehr aber ihm reichte bis dahin.

Das einzige was mich ein bisschen verwirrt hat, der afterburner kommt auf die Karte nicht klar, keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 
Mit Precision X geht alles wunderbar.

Und mir ist was aufgefallen. 
Wenn wir beide Fallout 4 mit den selben Settings starten sieht es bei ihm um WELTEN besser aus. Auf meiner 290 extrem matschige Texturen, kaum Reflexionen usw usw. Bis gestern hab ich auf das Spiel geschimpft, jetzt schimpfe ich auf meine 290!

Nun bin ich im Dilemma. Jetzt die 980TI kaufen oder auf Pascal warten. VERDAMMT xD


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

Normal empfehle ich so etwas nie, aber in der Liga und den Preisen kannst du noch warten, da kommt es nicht auf ein paar Monate an. Schon garnicht mit einer 290er. Vieleicht liegt es ja am Monitor mit dem Matschbild oder ist zu alt keine Ahnung ?
Gruss


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Nun bin ich im Dilemma. Jetzt die 980TI kaufen oder auf Pascal warten. VERDAMMT xD



same here


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

Mal ne ganz extrem unwissende Frage: Wann kommt Pascal bzw. "big Pascal" (wo ist hier der Unterschied?)? Wird das ne ganz neue Generation an nVidia GPU und wird es hier auch wieder sowas wie ne 980 und dann ne endlich attraktive 980 Ti geben (respektive dann eine 1080 und 1080 Ti (wie auch immer die dann heißen mögen!))?
Was ist hier an Fakten zu dem Thema bekannt und was sagt die Gerüchteküche?


----------



## wolflux (8. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz extrem unwissende Frage: Wann kommt Pascal bzw. "big Pascal" (wo ist hier der Unterschied?)? Wird das ne ganz neue Generation an nVidia GPU und wird es hier auch wieder sowas wie ne 980 und dann ne endlich attraktive 980 Ti geben (respektive dann eine 1080 und 1080 Ti (wie auch immer die dann heißen mögen!))?
> Was ist hier an Fakten zu dem Thema bekannt und was sagt die Gerüchteküche?



Nvidia Pascal: Zusammenfassung der Gerüchte und Infos von der GTC 2015 in Taiwan

HBM 2 ? Kann ich kaum glauben das HBM kommen soll.
nVidia verspricht 4 TFlops DP für Pascal, 7 TFlops DP für Volta | 3DCenter.org

Irgend etwas sagt mir die nächste Generation wird ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Dezember 2015)

@Soulsnap 

Sicher das es auch in der ini die selbe Einstellung ist ? Wenn du wirklich alles gleich eingestellt hast müsste es auch so ziemlich gleich aussehen.


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Nvidia Pascal: Zusammenfassung der Gerüchte und Infos von der GTC 2015 in Taiwan
> 
> HBM 2 ? Kann ich kaum glauben das HBM kommen soll.
> nVidia verspricht 4 TFlops DP für Pascal, 7 TFlops DP für Volta | 3DCenter.org
> ...



Ich verwiese mal eben auf den Pascal Threat  (danke für die Antwort... die Befürchtung mit dem Preis teile ich! ... Leider! )


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @Soulsnap
> 
> Sicher das es auch in der ini die selbe Einstellung ist ? Wenn du wirklich alles gleich eingestellt hast müsste es auch so ziemlich gleich aussehen.



Jep, WQHD, alles auf Ultra. Normal spielt er auf extreme, zur besseren vergleichbarkeit haben wir es mit meinen Settings laufen lassen. Die Texturen wirken matschiger, es fehlt an Reflexionen, die Details im Gesicht sind eine wahre Pracht bei ihm. Ich kann es mir beim besten willen nicht erklären, ich guck mal ob er nachher Zeit für ein paar Vergleichs Screenshots hat. 
Ich war auf jeden Fall erstmal maßlos enttäuscht, ich habe mit der 290 zwar lange Spaß gehabt und war immer zufrieden, bin es im Prinzip auch jetzt noch da ich nahezu alles in WQHD bei high/ultra presets spielen konnte was mir gefiel. Jedoch hinterlässt das schon einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Wer weiß bei welchen Spielen es noch so einen Unterschied gegeben hat.


----------



## Kashura (8. Dezember 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Jep, WQHD, alles auf Ultra. Normal spielt er auf extreme, zur besseren vergleichbarkeit haben wir es mit meinen Settings laufen lassen. Die Texturen wirken matschiger, es fehlt an Reflexionen, die Details im Gesicht sind eine wahre Pracht bei ihm. Ich kann es mir beim besten willen nicht erklären, ich guck mal ob er nachher Zeit für ein paar Vergleichs Screenshots hat.
> Ich war auf jeden Fall erstmal maßlos enttäuscht, ich habe mit der 290 zwar lange Spaß gehabt und war immer zufrieden, bin es im Prinzip auch jetzt noch da ich nahezu alles in WQHD bei high/ultra presets spielen konnte was mir gefiel. Jedoch hinterlässt das schon einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Wer weiß bei welchen Spielen es noch so einen Unterschied gegeben hat.



kann es sein, dass nvidia spezische Presets über das Treiber Programm geladen werden? Aktivieren sich bestimmte Effekte erst bei Benutzung einer Nvidia? Sonst macht es ja irgendwie keinen Sinn oder?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Dezember 2015)

Achja, in der ini haben wir beide nichts geändert. Ist die Unterscheidlich von Nvidia zu AMD? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

Gibts da nicht Gameworks?


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Dezember 2015)

Doch aber das Gameworks SO einen krassen Unterschied macht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Leider hat mein Kumpel keine Zeit mehr diese Woche weil er unterwegs ist. Schade, hätte gern nochmal genauer geschaut und euch die Vergleichsbilder zukommen lassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Dezember 2015)

Gameworks hat auf die Textur Qualität absolut keinen Einfluss.
Effekte und Tesselation Berechnung wird von Gameworks beeinflusst, der Rest bleibt unangetastet. Eventuell ein Treiber Bug?


----------



## mauhdl (8. Dezember 2015)

Hey wollte euch fragen ob ich eine 980 ti ohne Probleme und einschrenkungen mit einem msi Z97 pc mate und i7 4790 nutzen kann.mfg


----------



## SHOKK (8. Dezember 2015)

Kannst du ohne Probleme kaufen und Spaß dabei haben


----------



## mauhdl (8. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## chischko (8. Dezember 2015)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Ok danke



Geht! ^^S. meine Signatur


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Dezember 2015)

@Soulsnap 

Es scheint ein Bug mit Fallout zu sein, der bei manchen Leuten die niedrigsten Textur Details forciert habe gerade mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der das auch hat. (Er hat eine 980 non ti). 
GElöst hat er es aber noch nicht....


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @Soulsnap
> 
> Es scheint ein Bug mit Fallout zu sein, der bei manchen Leuten die niedrigsten Textur Details forciert habe gerade mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der das auch hat. (Er hat eine 980 non ti).
> GElöst hat er es aber noch nicht....



Dann hoffe ich mal das dies mein Problem ist. Ich hab mich sowieso wie wild über die Texturen aufgeregt und niemand aufm TS wollte mir zustimmen xD


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wie warm werden eure Karten so? Hab gerade etwas Probleme im Sli. Komme mit der oberen Karte an die 80-84 Grad. Das wird dann schon sehr laut. Sind Custom-Modelle. Hab schon nen Lüfter vor die Karten gesetzt an den Festplattenkäfig, aber der brachte kaum was. Höchstens 2 Grad. Unter Luft ist hier leider schnell ne Grenze erreicht


----------



## wolflux (13. Dezember 2015)

1506 MHz bei 1.21 Volt und Wakü. 
48° (4096x2160) 

Unter Luft war die Classy bei 1400 MHz und 1440 max Q. um die 76° und 55-65% Lüfter.

Sli unter Luft und wagerechte Anordnung nicht gerade optimal. Wärme steigt nach oben.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2015)

SLI mit Luftkühlung ist abseits der Referenzkarten auch ein einziger Kompromiss.
Da kommen auch zwei Accelero Kühler an ihre Grenzen, habe ich mit meinen beiden Titan X Karten feststellen dürfen. Da kann das Case noch so einen guten Airflow haben, die Karten mit Axial Lüftern (welche alle Luftgekühlten Custom Karten haben) heizen sich gegenseitig auf.

Deswegen, wenn SLI, dann Wakü oder AiO.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

Classy 1550@Stockvoltage unter Wasser: 50-53° C (kommt immer bissl die die Raumtemp an etc.) @WQHD/144Hz


----------



## wolflux (13. Dezember 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> SLI mit Luftkühlung ist abseits der Referenzkarten auch ein einziger Kompromiss.
> Da kommen auch zwei Accelero Kühler an ihre Grenzen, habe ich mit meinen beiden Titan X Karten feststellen dürfen. Da kann das Case noch so einen guten Airflow haben, die Karten mit Axial Lüftern (welche alle Luftgekühlten Custom Karten haben) heizen sich gegenseitig auf.
> 
> Deswegen, wenn SLI, dann Wakü oder AiO.



Du bist wirklich Krass drauf, 2 Titan X.
Das ist echt Nerd mässig.
Gruss


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2015)

Krass, naja.
Ich habe mir Sie mir eingebildet, die Karten kamen mir teuer zu stehen  (musste meiner Freundin auch was kaufen 😅).

Im Nachhinein war der Kauf ein Fehler.
Immer Games haben mit Multi GPU Probleme, bei einigen Games geht gar kein Multi GPU. Aktuell ist der Rechner eher aus, da mich die TI mehr reizt.

Aber gut, ab und an siegt der Nerd in mir und ich muss etwas haben, auch wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich Krass drauf, 2 Titan X.
> Das ist echt Nerd mässig.
> Gruss



Titan hat für mich das Problem, dass sie zu kurzlebig sind. DIe Titan black ist heute schon schwächer als ne normale 980. Nächstes Jahr wird die TItanx dann wieder gegen Pascal unterliegen. FÜr 1000 Euro würde ich nur eine Karte kaufen, wenn ich auch 2 Jahre damit an der Leistungsspitze stehe


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich kenne mich noch nicht aus und habe für meine frage dieses thema am besteb gefunden! 
Und zwar: ich habe eine gtx 980 ti mit einem 550 watt netzteil von coolermaster. Wenn ich die karte übertakte und 3d mark laufen lasse, wird der Benchmark immer abgebrochen wenn ich speicher und Kern gut übertakte: 8ghz speicher und 1480 mhz core! Aus irgendeinem Grund beendet sich 3d mark und sagt ein unbekannter fehler sei aufgetreten. Ich habe schon overclocking Erfahrungen mit meiner vorherigen gtx 970 gemacht! Da bakam die weit vorher bildfehler usw. Als weiteres war mir aufgefallen ich hatte ja das power target auf 109% gestellt diesen wert erreichte sie aber nie. Deshalb bin ich verwundert warum der test dann beendet wird wenn doch alles im grünen Bereich zu sein scheind? Ich bin echt verzweifelt und habe angst das etwas kaputt gehen würde wenn man die so weiter betreibt? Habe auch mal gehört, das die Ampere teilweise einfluss haben soll. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Wäre irgendwie blöd ich würde mir ein neues Netzteil holen, das 120€ kostet und sich dadurch nichts ändert!


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2015)

Ob du jetzt Bildfehler bekommst oder der Treiber abstürzt ist doch egal, instabil bleibt instabil.
Lass den VRAM mal auf Werkstakt und schau wie hoch du so mit den MHz. kommst. 
1480MHz kann für deine Karte schon zu hoch sein.
Das Powertarget bewirkt keinen Absturz, es wird nur der Takt gesenkt.


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

kanbaum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich kenne mich noch nicht aus und habe für meine frage dieses thema am besteb gefunden!
> Und zwar: ich habe eine gtx 980 ti mit einem 550 watt netzteil von coolermaster. Wenn ich die karte übertakte und 3d mark laufen lasse, wird der Benchmark immer abgebrochen wenn ich speicher und Kern gut übertakte: 8ghz speicher und 1480 mhz core! Aus irgendeinem Grund beendet sich 3d mark und sagt ein unbekannter fehler sei aufgetreten. Ich habe schon overclocking Erfahrungen mit meiner vorherigen gtx 970 gemacht! Da bakam die weit vorher bildfehler usw. Als weiteres war mir aufgefallen ich hatte ja das power target auf 109% gestellt diesen wert erreichte sie aber nie. Deshalb bin ich verwundert warum der test dann beendet wird wenn doch alles im grünen Bereich zu sein scheind? Ich bin echt verzweifelt und habe angst das etwas kaputt gehen würde wenn man die so weiter betreibt? Habe auch mal gehört, das die Ampere teilweise einfluss haben soll. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Wäre irgendwie blöd ich würde mir ein neues Netzteil holen, das 120€ kostet und sich dadurch nichts ändert!



Tritt der Fehler ohne OC auf? Ja, dann tippe ich auch aufs Netzteil.
Nein? Dann ist wohl dein OC nicht stabil, versuchs mit weniger.


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Dezember 2015)

@kanbaum

Das hört sich für mich eher danach an, dass die Übertaktung zu hoch ist. Geh mal beim Speicher 50 MHZ und beim Core 25 MHZ runter und teste dann nochmal.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Okay ich probiere mal aus! Mal schauen!


----------



## wolflux (13. Dezember 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Krass, naja.
> Ich habe mir Sie mir eingebildet, die Karten kamen mir teuer zu stehen  (musste meiner Freundin auch was kaufen ��).
> 
> Im Nachhinein war der Kauf ein Fehler.
> ...



Ha ha kenne ich mit der Freundin bzw. Frau.
Na ja also ein Fehler ist es nur wenn du keinen Spaß damit hast. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von SLI aber das heißt nicht, das ich nicht doch öfter daran gedacht hatte.
Eine teure Karte+Wakü. ist schon ganz Ok aber zwei tun mir Weh.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

So jetzt wurde das power limit auch ausgefahren! Sie hielt sich zwischen 1468 und 1492 mhz im fire strike! Man merkt auch leider, das der Lüfter mehr oder weniger am ende ist! Leider ist im grafiktest 1 nach der demo 3d mark mal wieder abgeschmiert! Der treiber leider auch! Man was soll das denn sein?


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

Du hast doch kaum was verändert. Hast du den Takt runtergenommen? Versuchs mal mit 1450 bis 1460 Mhz.  Und wie hoch ist deine Lüfterdrehzahl? Hast du an der Spannung gedreht?


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Spannung hatte ich hoch der chip geht ja automatisch auf 1230mv! Ich probiers einfach noch einmal mit 1450! Lüfter gehen jetzt, weil ich in meinem Zimmer die Heizung aus habe so läuft der Lüfter unter 70%!


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2015)

Läuft die Karte mit weniger Takt stabil?
Wie hoch ist der Werkstakt? ASIC?


----------



## wolflux (13. Dezember 2015)

kanbaum schrieb:


> So jetzt wurde das power limit auch ausgefahren! Sie hielt sich zwischen 1468 und 1492 mhz im fire strike! Man merkt auch leider, das der Lüfter mehr oder weniger am ende ist! Leider ist im grafiktest 1 nach der demo 3d mark mal wieder abgeschmiert! Der treiber leider auch! Man was soll das denn sein?



Deine GPU kann nicht mehr unter der Spannung liefern. Selbst wenn du das Pt erhöhen köntest ging mit Sicherheit nicht mehr herauszuholen.


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

Du darfst hier nicht die OC Ergebnisse wie mit ner 980 oder 970 erwarten. Die 980ti hat den Chip der Titanx und nicht der 980. Ein OC von 1450 ist hier so erfolgreich wie 1500 bei ner 980 oder 970.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja mit weniger schon!


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Achso okay cool! Dann war ich eigentlich schon erfolgreich  jetzt gerade läuft sie mit 1455 im fire strike mal schauen


----------



## Rammler2 (13. Dezember 2015)

Der Chip eines Freundes macht schon bei 1425 schlapp. Ist aber auch ne Referenz-Karte. Meine beiden Karten schaffen 1490. Unter Wasser ist teilweise 1550 und mehr drin. Aber die meisten Karten werden unter Luft bei 1450-1500 liegen.  Den Unterschied von 1450 zu 1480 merkste eh kaum.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Ok erstmal Danke für eure Antworten! Jetzt hat sie den firestrike geschafft! Mit 1471 mhz und vollem speicher oc! Super Ergebnisse!!! Asic liegt bei 68%


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ha ha kenne ich mit der Freundin bzw. Frau.
> Na ja also ein Fehler ist es nur wenn du keinen Spaß damit hast. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von SLI aber das heißt nicht, das ich nicht doch öfter daran gedacht hatte.
> Eine teure Karte+Wakü. ist schon ganz Ok aber zwei tun mir Weh.



Dann weißt du ja von  was ich rede ^^
Ja Freude habe ich schon daran, aber die Freude ist kostspielig und von nicht allzu langer Dauer. Aber so ist das eben mit den Nerd käufen. Egal, Hobby muss keinen Sinn ergeben.

@kanbaum 

Der Takt ist zu hoch.
Bei Maxwell hilft viel Spannung auch nicht mehr Takt zu erreichen. Mit weniger Spannung bzw. Weniger Takt hast es schon versucht?
Zudem ist mir aufgefallen dass manche MHZ instabil sein können. 1455 MHZ mag meine GPU nicht so recht, 1460 oder 1450 dagegen schon.
Maxwell hat da ein sehr eigenes Verhalten.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Okay gut hatte bei meiner 970er damals auch oft bei viel mehr takt scheinheilig stabil gewesen, aber später im benchmark trotzdem weniger punkte! Also muss man stundenlang rumexperiementieren! 
MFG kanbaum!


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Kurze Frage noch, hat ein intel xeon e3 1231 v3 einen nachteil zu einem i7 in der spielleistung? Der xeon hat ja keine grafikeinheit, aber das ist ja egal. Gibt's sowas wie treiber füe cpu's? Wenn sind das nicht die selben oder? Weil in Benchmarks sind die beiden trotzdem unterschiedlich


----------



## Sammy_Fable (13. Dezember 2015)

Der größte Unterschied zwischen dem Xeon und nem Mainstream i7 dürfte der Takt sein, neben der iGPU. Daher kommen auch die unterschiedlichen Leistungen bei Benchmarks .


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Hilfe habe eben in gta super gespielt, dann aber bin ich in den social club gegangen und der monitor war von kleinen gelben schaltzeichen oder so übersäht. Musste schließlich reset knopf drücken. Was war das?


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2015)

Poste bitte mal deine genau Konfiguration von deinem Rechner.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2015)

kanbaum schrieb:


> Hilfe habe eben in gta super gespielt, dann aber bin ich in den social club gegangen und der monitor war von kleinen gelben schaltzeichen oder so übersäht. Musste schließlich reset knopf drücken. Was war das?


Lass mal die Taktkeule sein und mit kleinen Stufen beim OC an.
Nur weil ein Takt im Benchmark gehalten wird, heisst dass noch lange nicht, dass er stabil ist.


----------



## kanbaum (13. Dezember 2015)

Ok meine Config.: 
Mainboard: Asus Z97-P
Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Balistix Sport
Grafikkarte: 
MSI Geforce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
Gehäuse: Zalman z9 Plus
Festplatte: WD 1 TB
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX 550 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Power Supply


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2015)

Wie hoch ist der Werksboost?
Probier doch mal harmlose 1400MHz ohne RAM-OC.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, versuche es mal ohne RAM OC.
Ansonsten alles auf Stock zurück setzen.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass VRAM Übertaktung viel mehr Instabilität und wesentlich weniger Effekt bringt als GPU Prozessorübertaktung


----------



## Meroveus (14. Dezember 2015)

kanbaum schrieb:


> Hilfe habe eben in gta super gespielt, dann aber bin ich in den social club gegangen und der monitor war von kleinen gelben schaltzeichen oder so übersäht. Musste schließlich reset knopf drücken. Was war das?



Das sind Artefakte, die durch ein zu hohes VRam OC zustande kommen.


----------



## wolflux (14. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar sind die GGDDR5 nicht mehr so empfindlich wie vor 2 Jahren. Da hatte man sich schnell die Chips beim OC kaputt gemacht.
Habe da keine Erfahrung da ich max 3700 MHz gehe. Was ich nur weiss ist, das die Spannung bei der GPU erhöht werden muss um dann stabileren Speichertakt zu erhalten.


----------



## xhyn (14. Dezember 2015)

Würde mir heute gerne meine GTX 980 TI bestellen - schwanke noch zwischen der EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ und der Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für mich oder gar eine unglaublich viel bessere Alternative? Danke!


----------



## Icedaft (14. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Dir die Lautstärke wichtig ist die Palit, wenn Du eh planst einen Custom- oder Wasserkühler aufzusetzen, die EVGA.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (14. Dezember 2015)

Wenn er vor hätte ein costum kühler aufzusetzen,dann wäre doch ehr die Referenz Karte empfehlenswert ?

Eigentlich müsste ich wegern der Werbung schon Geld bekommen  ich kann dir die zotac amp extrem empfehlen,auch wenn du sie nicht mit angeben hast. 

Vorteile:
Super leise auch unter Last 
Vom Haus aus stark ubertaktet 

Nachteile:
Passt nicht ins jedes Gehäuse 
Sehr schwer


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Dezember 2015)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Wenn er vor hätte ein costum kühler aufzusetzen,dann wäre doch ehr die Referenz Karte empfehlenswert ?



Nope. Die EVGA ist eine Referenzplatine mit anderem Kühler. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern ist EVGA aber kulanter wenn es um den Kühlerwechsel geht.


----------



## xhyn (14. Dezember 2015)

Bin für jegliche Empfehlung dankbar. Was mir bei der Palit nicht so gut gefallen hat ist dieses "phasenhafte" andrehen wenn die Karte ne gewisse Temperatur bekommt und diese LEDs - schrecklich . Ich hab da 1, 2 Videos gesehen, da wirkte das echt nervig. Ist die EVGA wirklich so laut? Rumwerkeln möchte ich hier übrigens nichts.


----------



## Holdie (14. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab die EVGA und kann sagen, dass sie mir beim Zocken nicht sonderlich auffällt.
Mein Wakü Pumpe nervt mich da mehr.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Dezember 2015)

Was ist von der Zotac GTX 980 Ti Omega zu halten?

Nur ein anderes BIOS und angeblich ein anderer Lüfter als die Extreme Edition aber auch um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Dezember 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Was ist von der Zotac GTX 980 Ti Omega zu halten?
> 
> Nur ein anderes BIOS und angeblich ein anderer Lüfter als die Extreme Edition aber auch um einiges günstiger.



Eine leicht abgespeckte Version der Extreme. Angeblich laufen die Lüfter ruhiger kann ich aber leider nicht bestätigen... Alles in allem eine spitzen Karte 
Aber bei den 980Tis muss man immer mindestens einen Tod sterben wobei mit der Omega und der MSI Lightning (und Palit Jetstream) Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen ist


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Eine leicht abgespeckte Version der Extreme. Angeblich laufen die Lüfter ruhiger kann ich aber leider nicht bestätigen... Alles in allem eine spitzen Karte
> Aber bei den 980Tis muss man immer mindestens einen Tod sterben wobei mit der Omega und der MSI Lightning (und Palit Jetstream) Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen ist



Der Tod der Karten liegt aber zu 97%, und wenn es keine defekte Lüftersteurung betrifft, an dem Anwender selber.
Das ist nur meine Meinung 
Die Karten kann man eigentlich nicht mit den OC-Tools zerstören.
Eher über die Eingriffe in ein Bios.
Scheinbar glauben die meisten Leute, dass sie das Pt auf 3xx Watt einstellen müssen um dann ein besseres OC-Ergebnis zu bekommen.
Die Wahrheit ist aber wenn ich mit 310 Watt nicht mehr MHz. erreiche kommt danach auch nichts mehr. Zumindest bei der Referenz, die vermutlich den grössten Anteil ausmachen sollte.
Teures Lehrgeld für die Hersteller und deshalb sind die Karten mitunter auch so hochpreisig. Hört sich an wie Kritik ist aber nur eine Feststellung.

Gruss


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Dezember 2015)

Hä ? Was ? "Einen Tod sterben" heißt, dass man Kompromisse eingehen muss 
Ist ein Sprichwort.


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hä ? Was ? "Einen Tod sterben" heißt, dass man Kompromisse eingehen muss
> Ist ein Sprichwort.



Boah eh, bist du Stromlos, äh Herzlos.


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

Soooo endlich ist meine Classie nun auch da und Joa Top das Gerät muss ich sagen 

Aber ich hab da mal bezüglich der Classie ne Frage hatt diese 2 Arten von Speicher verbaut 1x Hynix und 1x Samsung ? also gibt es 2 Versionen ? macht mich grade etwas Stuzig.

Zur Karte selber hab ich warscheinlich viel Glück gehabt  Spulenfiepen wie bei meiner G1 etwas aber erst ab 1xxx Fps und naja in 1440P 1000FPS ist etwas unrealistisch 

Out of the Box beträgt der Boost bei mit 1449MHZ und habe einen ASIC Wert von 82,3% denke damit lässt sich Leben ^^ endlich endet meine Odysee der 980TI Karten


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Soooo endlich ist meine Classie nun auch da und Joa Top das Gerät muss ich sagen
> 
> Aber ich hab da mal bezüglich der Classie ne Frage hatt diese 2 Arten von Speicher verbaut 1x Hynix und 1x Samsung ? also gibt es 2 Versionen ? macht mich grade etwas Stuzig.
> 
> ...



Ich tippe die 1449 MHz sind bei 1.21 Volt auch für eine Luftkühlung sehr gut.
Schöööner ASIC.
Und ja ab 4 Stelligen FPS bzw unter 4K hört man etwas Zierpen, kein Fiepen wie bei Karten mit wenig Phasen.
Gruss


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

Naja eben Frisch aus der Box eingebaut und Spaß dran^^

Aber was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Speicher ? Gibt es Verschiedene Modelle ? Mit Hynix und Samsung ? Finde online nichts darüber.


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Naja eben Frisch aus der Box eingebaut und Spaß dran^^
> 
> Aber was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Speicher ? Gibt es Verschiedene Modelle ? Mit Hynix und Samsung ? Finde online nichts darüber.



Das ist alles was ich gefunden habe.
Ich gehe von Samsung aus wegen dem besseren OC-Potenzial, wie bei der KingPin auch.
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti KINGPIN im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Hummel_1980 (15. Dezember 2015)

Nur die Kingpin hat Samsung-Speicher. Auf allen anderen Modellen wird bei EVGA Hynix verbaut.


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Woher weißt du es so genau?
Es sind exakt die gleichen PCBs.
Die Classified ist auch für LN2 vorbereitet.

Könnte tatsächlich sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja eben da wie man auf dem Bild von mir zu sehen ist bei mir auch Samsung verbaut ist obwohl overclockers UK eben hynix


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe das Bild nur gegoogelt, 100 Pro weiß ich es auch nicht. Würde ja nachsehen aber habe eine Wakü drauf.
Bin auf Handy und bald leer, zu Hause schaue ich nach deinem Bild.


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

Jau kannst ja auslesen bei gpuz steht ja neben dem Speicher welcher es is.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei der Classified wird verbaut was gerade verfügbar ist.
Entweder Samsung oder Hynix, die Samsung Steine sind etwas besser (in der Regel) aber viel um ist nicht. EVGA will da eher die KingPin puschen und wirbt deswegen mit den Samsung Speicher bei der Karte.


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Jau kannst ja auslesen bei gpuz steht ja neben dem Speicher welcher es is.



Puhhu, ich habe Hynix aber ich bin von früheren Zeiten her gewohnt vorsichtig mit Speicher OC zu sein. Bin da ein ein kleiner Schi...er .
Aber 200 MHz halte ich für ganz Ok wenn es sein muss. Wüsste aber auch keinen Grund warum, weil der GPU-Takt viel ergiebiger ist.
Gruss


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

Joa mir isses nur aufgefallen da ich bei den 980ti Modellen eig nur 2 mit Samsung Speicher kenne


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Sei doch froh wenn du Samsung hast.
Soweit ich weiss, ist das der beste Speicher bei ner 980ti.


----------



## Khalua (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh wenn du Samsung hast.
> Soweit ich weiss, ist das beste Speicher bei ner 980ti.



Ja klar ich sag ganz nix dagegen  ich war nur etwas überrascht das da Samsung stand und fragte mal so in die Runde.


----------



## wolflux (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja der Ruf von Samsung war schon immer als hochwertiger angesehen. Ich finde, schön zu wissen dann kannst du auch mal ohne ein komisches Gefühl Speicher OC betreiben.
Besser man kann wenn man es braucht als umgekehrt.
Ha ha


----------



## Khalua (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja wobei ich die Karte nicht wirklich OCN muss  die 980Ti ler haben ja genug wums  werd zu Testzwecken mal den Accelero IV drauf packen da der ACX 2.0 ja nicht die Pracht ist und schauen was so geht die 1449 sind mit dem Kühler mehr oder minder das Höchste ^^ da ich mich da bei 82° bewege und die Karte ab da runter regelt denke also so an die 1500 wären easy drin mit entsprechender Kühlung  den Speicher hatt ich heut von 1753 auf 1950 und lief ohne Probleme denke geht noch mehr aber wie gesagt brauch das erst mal nicht bis meine neuen Monitore kommen


----------



## defPlaya (16. Dezember 2015)

Naja 1500 ist schon recht grenzwertig. An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen 1480/ 1490 stabil zu bekommen. Ich dachte ich hätte es geschafft. Aals ich dann Project Cars in 1440p alles Ultra mit Regen und Nebel an hatte ging meiner Karte die Puste aus und ich landete auf dem Destop. Dabei habe ich schon ein Bios-Mod drauf mit höherem PT usw. 
1500 MHz ist bei meiner Karte schlichtweg nicht möglich egal was ich mache. +08. mv, 100% Lüfter, Spannungen im Bios festgesetzt, ich hab diew Palit sogar böse angeguckt aber auch das hat nicht geholfen. 1500 Mhz waren nie mien Ziel aber ich wollte es mal ausprobieren!

Also bevor du locker 1500 MHz erreichen möchtest würde ich vorher zu 100% sicher sein, dass die Karte stabil läuft. Versuche mal Project Cars  in 1440p alles Ultra, Regen und Nebel und 35 gleichwertige Autos und schalte dann mal Zuschauen an und die Rennkamera wo man quasi TV-Bilder sieht.


----------



## Shiny49 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde des guten (Grafikkarten)Geschmacks,

habe nun meine dritte Classified erhalten. Sie fiept kaum, also nur wenn man wirklich nahe mit dem Ohr rangeht, und hat sogar einen ASIC von 75% und macht immerhin 1420 Mhz aus der Box. Da war bei der die ich davor hatte ja schon Schluss. Werde nochmal beim Kumpel ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren und danach wird das Ding unter Wasser gesetzt. Der Wasserblock hat ja schon ordentlich Staub angesetzt auf seinem Karton.


Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Glückwunsch, dann viel Spass damit.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (16. Dezember 2015)

Bringt es wirklich was wenn man den Speicher mit ubertaktet?


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Dezember 2015)

nur minimal... n bissel an den min füs...aber nur in sehr stressigen macht es sich wirklich bemerkbar ...
kommt aber aufs spiel an


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Gibt nen längeren Benchmarkbalken.


----------



## Khalua (17. Dezember 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des guten (Grafikkarten)Geschmacks,
> 
> habe nun meine dritte Classified erhalten. Sie fiept kaum, also nur wenn man wirklich nahe mit dem Ohr rangeht, und hat sogar einen ASIC von 75% und macht immerhin 1420 Mhz aus der Box. Da war bei der die ich davor hatte ja schon Schluss. Werde nochmal beim Kumpel ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren und danach wird das Ding unter Wasser gesetzt. Der Wasserblock hat ja schon ordentlich Staub angesetzt auf seinem Karton.
> 
> ...



Was jetzt natürlich für mich interessant ist welchen Speicher deine Classified besitzt da du ja wie ich die Karte neu hast?!


----------



## wolflux (17. Dezember 2015)

Scheinbar haben alle mit einem ASIC ab, über 70 % ein leiseres spulenfiepen unter 4 k.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt nen längeren Benchmarkbalken.


warum tut ihr immer alle so als bringt es garnix?
es bringt was... nur wenig aber es bringt was...
und wenn du den soeicher do gut wie oder ganz voll hast vringts nochmal mehr was

aber als lowfps gamer (<40fps) stört ein ds wohl kaum... für mich der min 80 fps braucht ist es das definitiv wert


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Dezember 2015)

in gewissen spiele merke ich es nid gross, aber grad z.B in Ark der ständig die ganzen 4Gb füllt, merke ich es. und ob 29 oder 34 fps ist nicht viel der Unterschied, aber es passt^^

wenn ein Bronto ausschlägt gibt's e nen Standbild und ne CPU Auslastung von gefühlten 400%^^


----------



## wolflux (17. Dezember 2015)

So viel ich weiß bringt es nur etwas wenn man den Speicher ständig voll hat und da brauchst du eine höhere Speicherbandbreite, wobei dafür eine Titan X besser geeignet wäre, da du hier den Speicher ein wenig auf Tempo bringst weil er durch seine Menge etwas limitiert.
Hoffentlich habe ich die Theorie richtig verstanden u keinen Quark erklärt.
Ich meine es so mal gelesen zu haben.
Gruss


----------



## Meroveus (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du nicht grade eine Speicherbandbreiten Limitierte Karte hast wie z.b. die GTX 680 bringt Speicher OC quasi gar nichts. Auch wenn der Speicher voll ist nicht. Voll ist immer noch voll (siehe Fury X mit HBM Speicher und sehr hoher Bandbreite). Ausnahme Beispiel bildet da die GTX Titan X durch die Menge an Speicher. Bei dieser Karte wird empfohlen ab 1400 MHz Kern Takt, den Speichertakt mit anzuheben.

Edit: Angaben beziehen sich auf Spiele, von syntetischen Benchmarks, halte ich mich fern


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Dezember 2015)

ich habs ja bei den 980ti vonen paar freunden gesehen... ich bezieh mich nie auf maxfps....immer auf minfps... und da kanns was bring...
red ja nich von meoner 680 inem 980 thread...das wär ja sinlos

mit dem fps beispiel wollte ich nurn nutzn erklärn


----------



## Meroveus (17. Dezember 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich habs ja bei den 980ti vonen paar freunden gesehen... ich bezieh mich nie auf maxfps....immer auf minfps... und da kanns was bring...
> red ja nich von meoner 680 inem 980 thread...das wär ja sinlos
> 
> mit dem fps beispiel wollte ich nurn nutzn erklärn



War ja auch nicht auf dich bezogen und schon gar nicht böse gemeint. Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrungen teilen.


----------



## wolflux (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich meinte mit vollen Speicher nartürlich 100% lauffähig ohne weitere Einschränkungen und nicht bis zum Anschlag, das wäre ja Unsinn. Wenn du 6 Gb hast um die 5 Gb voll.
Ist aber mein Fehler es nicht richtig anzugeben.

Ich habe heute Morgen das Thema als Wunsch für die nächsten PCGH -Ausgaben gewünscht.
Ist ja schon interressant.
Bin mal gespannt wann dieses Thema zum Druck kommt.
Gruss


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Dezember 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit vollen Speicher nartürlich 100% lauffähig ohne weitere Einschränkungen und nicht bis zum Anschlag, das wäre ja Unsinn. Wenn du 6 Gb hast um die 5 Gb voll.
> Ist aber mein Fehler es nicht richtig anzugeben.
> 
> Ich habe heute Morgen das Thema als Wunsch für die nächsten PCGH -Ausgaben gewünscht.
> ...


Finde ich ne super Idee
Wäre interessant wenn man testen würde wie sich das verhält im Laufe von verschiedenen Generationen, da die Speicherbandbreite sich geändert hat usw. 
Ob es bei DDR3 Grafikkarten mehr bringt usw. könnte ein wirklich sehr interessanter Test werden.


----------



## Xeesc (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo PCGH,

meine Inno3D 980 TI x3 ist heute abgeschmiert. Während des spielens hat der Monitor kurz "aufgeblitzt" und seit dem funktioniert sie nicht mehr.
Ich habe sie bei Hardwareversand gekauft und wollte sie natürlich direkt hinschicken. Mein Frage ist, wie lange dauert die "Inspektion" und welches andere Ti-Modell wäre eine alternative ?
Müsste ich dann die gleiche wieder nehmen oder könnte ich eine andere nehmen inkl. Aufpreis ?
Habe mir die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti Xtreme Gaming angeschaut und sie gefällt mir von der Optik her sehr gut.  Andere Modelle wären natürlich auch eine Option.


Danke im voraus


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Dezember 2015)

@Xeesc 

Das musst du mit HW Versand ausmachen. Eine sehr gute Alternative wäre die Palit Super Jetstream, die ist auch sehr Leise und bedeutend zuverlässiger als die Inno3D  

Die wie vielte Inno3D ist das jetzt ? So viel zum Thema "die ist voll in den Specs", ja specs die 10% Ausschuss einkalkulieren.
Zählt noch jemand mit ?


----------



## wolflux (17. Dezember 2015)

@mist3r89
Klar kann man auch fragen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Dezember 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH,
> 
> meine Inno3D 980 TI x3 ist heute abgeschmiert. Während des spielens hat der Monitor kurz "aufgeblitzt" und seit dem funktioniert sie nicht mehr.
> Ich habe sie bei Hardwareversand gekauft und wollte sie natürlich direkt hinschicken. Mein Frage ist, wie lange dauert die "Inspektion" und welches andere Ti-Modell wäre eine alternative ?
> ...



Klär das nur vorher ab, wie das bei Hardwareversand abläuft. Die sind ja in der Insolvenz und bei Retouren/Gutschriften, die vor dem Insolvenzantrag Mitte Juli gestellt wurden, wirst du auf den Insolvenzverwalter verwiesen. Die Garantiefälle sollten ja normalerweise ganz traditionell abgewickelt werden (wie schnell, das ist eine andere Frage) - aber nicht, dass sie dir eine "Zeitwertgutschrift" andrehen wollen und du die dann aus der Insolvenzmasse holen musst. Falls du aber nach dem Insolvenzantrag bestellt hast bist du sowieso fein raus.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (17. Dezember 2015)

Xeesc schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH,
> 
> meine Inno3D 980 TI x3 ist heute abgeschmiert. Während des spielens hat der Monitor kurz "aufgeblitzt" und seit dem funktioniert sie nicht mehr.
> Ich habe sie bei Hardwareversand gekauft und wollte sie natürlich direkt hinschicken. Mein Frage ist, wie lange dauert die "Inspektion" und welches andere Ti-Modell wäre eine alternative ?
> ...



Ich kann jedem nur die zotac amp extrem empfehlen! Habe sie selbst und sie ist einfach nur klasse


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich fand sie einfach nur klasse laut und meine Frau hat sogar das Zimmer verlassen.

Alternative Palit Super Jetstream oder Gainward Golden Phoenix.


----------



## Khalua (17. Dezember 2015)

Oder EVGA Classified


----------



## bummi18 (17. Dezember 2015)

das die zotac etwas nervig werden kann stimmt , mit afterburner ist das aber kein problem mehr.


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte da gabs ein Bios-Update wegen der Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Xeesc (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. 
Möglichst ein Modell das bei Hardwareversand erhältlich ist.
Würde dann den Rest draufzahlen(für 699 Euro damals gekauft).

Danke


----------



## bummi18 (17. Dezember 2015)

naja wenn die lüfter trotzdem erst bei 60 grad angehen müssen die ja erst mal hochdrehen und wieder abschalten.... mit afterburner läuft meine mit 10 % im idle und mit der jetzigen lüfterkurve bin ich so zufrieden das sie max auf 65 grad geht und sehr leise ist. bevor ich jetzt mit dem neuen bios rumspiele lass ich das so wie es ist.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Mich stört der Afterburner, warum soll ich ein extra Programm laufen lassen, um die Lüfter zu steuern?

@Xeesc:
Wenn es geht, lass dir das Geld auszahlen.
Du weisst nie wie es mit HWV weiter geht.


----------



## Xeesc (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mich stört der Afterburner, warum soll ich ein extra Programm laufen lassen, um die Lüfter zu steuern?
> 
> @Xeesc:
> Wenn es geht, lass dir das Geld auszahlen.
> Du weisst nie wie es mit HWV weiter geht.



Deswegen würde ich lieber da eine kaufen.
Nicht wirklich daran interessiert mich mit der Insolvenz-Situation rumzuschlagen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (17. Dezember 2015)

bummi18 schrieb:


> das die zotac etwas nervig werden kann stimmt , mit afterburner ist das aber kein problem mehr.



Meine hört man selbst auf 100% Lüfter nur ein leichtes surren, muss dazu sagen das ich auch ein Schall gedämmten Tower habe


----------



## Watertouch (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin zwar kein Besitzer einer 980 Ti aber ich meld mich hier auchmal zu Wort. Heute kam die lang ersehnte GTX 980 Ti Strix von meinem Bruder an. Da dieser zur Zeit außer Lande ist hat er die Karte an meine Adresse liefern lassen. Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Problem: Die Karte produziert schon beim Boot Pinke Striche überall über dem Monitor. Könnte das am Vram liegen? Den Treiber hab ich vor dem ersten Boot per DDU entfernt. 
System: 
Gigabyte GA-Z97 DSHD3
Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
16GB Ram @1600MHz
BeQuiet System Power 600w (Ja ich weiß völlig ungeeignet, selbiges Problem tritt aber auch mit meinem Coolermaster V850 auf.)
Samsung 840 evo 1TB
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Windows 7 64 Bit

Treiber: 359.06  *WHQL


*Kann eigentlich nur am Vram liegen oder?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Meine hört man selbst auf 100% Lüfter nur ein leichtes surren, muss dazu sagen das ich auch ein Schall gedämmten Tower habe


Dann hast du ein schlechtes Gehör oder den Tower besteht aus 20mm dicken Bitumenplatten.


----------



## Shiny49 (17. Dezember 2015)

Khalua schrieb:


> Was jetzt natürlich für mich interessant ist welchen Speicher deine Classified besitzt da du ja wie ich die Karte neu hast?!



Hynix.

Gruß


----------



## Hübie (17. Dezember 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Besitzer einer 980 Ti aber ich meld mich hier auchmal zu Wort. Heute kam die lang ersehnte GTX 980 Ti Strix von meinem Bruder an. Da dieser zur Zeit außer Lande ist hat er die Karte an meine Adresse liefern lassen. Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Problem: Die Karte produziert schon beim Boot Pinke Striche überall über dem Monitor. Könnte das am Vram liegen? Den Treiber hab ich vor dem ersten Boot per DDU entfernt.
> System:
> Gigabyte GA-Z97 DSHD3
> Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
> ...



A) Dein Netzteil ist nicht völlig ungeeignet, sondern mehr als ausreichend.
B) Teste mal andere Anschlüße (HDMI, DVI und DisplayPort).
C) Wenns geht auch mal im anderen PC testen.
D) wenn ohne Treiber schon Fehler auftreten ist wahrscheinlich die Hardware defekt, ja.
E) Noch mal checken ob die Karte auch richtig sitzt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein schlechtes Gehör oder den Tower besteht aus 20mm dicken Bitumenplatten.



Nö
Hab ein ziemlich gutes Gehör, mein pc steht auch im Schlafzimmer selbst meine Freundin stört es nicht wenn ich noch zocke und sie schläft.ihr stört nur meine mecha Tastatur ^^ 
Ich hatte vorher die 770gtx Phantom die deutlich lauter war auch durch das fiepen was die 980ti zum Glück nicht mehr hat 
Selbst mein CD Laufwerk ist deutlich lauter als die 980ti in volllast 
Der Tower macht es !


----------



## Meroveus (18. Dezember 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Besitzer einer 980 Ti aber ich meld mich hier auchmal zu Wort. Heute kam die lang ersehnte GTX 980 Ti Strix von meinem Bruder an. Da dieser zur Zeit außer Lande ist hat er die Karte an meine Adresse liefern lassen. Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Problem: Die Karte produziert schon beim Boot Pinke Striche überall über dem Monitor. Könnte das am Vram liegen? Den Treiber hab ich vor dem ersten Boot per DDU entfernt.
> System:
> Gigabyte GA-Z97 DSHD3
> Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
> ...



Testweise mal ein anderes Kabel verwenden (für den Anschluss den du benutzt). Ein Bios Update könnte ebenfalls Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## chischko (18. Dezember 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Besitzer einer 980 Ti aber  ich meld mich hier auchmal zu Wort. Heute kam die lang ersehnte GTX 980  Ti Strix von meinem Bruder an. Da dieser zur Zeit außer Lande ist hat er  die Karte an meine Adresse liefern lassen. Jetzt mal zum eigentlichen  Problem: Die Karte produziert schon beim Boot Pinke Striche überall über  dem Monitor. Könnte das am Vram liegen? Den Treiber hab ich vor dem  ersten Boot per DDU entfernt.
> System:
> Gigabyte GA-Z97 DSHD3
> Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
> ...




Ich würde auch eher das Kabel oder den Monitor mal verdächtigen... Hatte ich mit nem Wackelkontakt eines DVI-D oder VGA Kabels.
Das klingt zwar nach nem VRAM Problem wenn es in Games oder Videos vorkommen würde aber nicht beim booten.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Das kann durchaus schon beim booten passieren.


----------



## Shiny49 (19. Dezember 2015)

Mh, jetz bräuchte Ich nur noch einen 144 hz Monitor. Ist Gsync wirklich soooo toll wie alle sagen, oder ist das einfach nur overrated ?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Naja du hast kein tearing mehr.


----------



## disc0cunt (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hab jetzt die Schnauze voll von meiner Inno3D 780 Ti (laufend Abstürze und kann den werksseitigen OC nicht halten) und möchte auf eine 980 Ti umsteigen. Anscheinend gibt es mit der 980 Ti von Inno3D wieder den gleichen Rotz. Was könnt ihr mir für eine 980 Ti empfehlen? Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Hybridlösungen àlá EVGA Ti Hybrid und anderen Gedöns? Mir ist nur wichtig dass der VRAM vom Kühler mitgekühlt wird, alles andere is mir komplett "tuttl", wie man so schön bei uns sagt 

LG

EDIT: Mir ist die Lautstärkeentwicklung KOMPLETT EGAL, kühl muss sie sein.


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2015)

disc0cunt schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es mit der 980 Ti von Inno3D wieder den gleichen Rotz.



Davon wär mir nix bekannt, nur die VRM`s sollten mit genügend Lüfterdrehzahl versorgt werden um die Temperatur im Zaun zu halten.
Der Kühler an sich ist sehr Leistungsstark und gehört zu den besten am Markt.

Die Hybrid ist wie bei den AiO ein Lotteriespiel ob du eine leise Pumpe bekommst.
Wenn dir ein potentielles fiepen, vibrieren, gluckern, et.. egal ist, hast du damit sehr niedrige Temperaturen.

Wenn dir der VRAM wichtig ist, kauf keine Asus.

Empfehlenswert:
2-Slot: MSI 6G Gaming
3-Slot: Palit Jetstream oder Zotac AMP! Extreme/Omega


----------



## disc0cunt (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke Dir, Abductee. Eine Frage brennt mir noch auf den Lippen: Macht Windows 10 Probleme wenn man nur die GraKa tauscht?


----------



## defPlaya (19. Dezember 2015)

disc0cunt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab jetzt die Schnauze voll von meiner Inno3D 780 Ti (laufend Abstürze und kann den werksseitigen OC nicht halten) und möchte auf eine 980 Ti umsteigen. Anscheinend gibt es mit der 980 Ti von Inno3D wieder den gleichen Rotz. Was könnt ihr mir für eine 980 Ti empfehlen? Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Hybridlösungen àlá EVGA Ti Hybrid und anderen Gedöns? Mir ist nur wichtig dass der VRAM vom Kühler mitgekühlt wird, alles andere is mir komplett "tuttl", wie man so schön bei uns sagt
> 
> ...



wenn dir die Lautstärke vollkommen egal ist würde ich die Gigabyte Windforce G1 nehmen. Die hat ein sehr gutes Oc-Potential und wenn dir ein startender Jet im PC egal ist dann würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## haii91 (19. Dezember 2015)

welche evga sollte ich mir kaufen? ich blicke bei den ganzen modellen nicht durch o0. würde gerne rainbow six mit vollen details auf 1440p zocken wollen.


----------



## Khalua (19. Dezember 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> welche evga sollte ich mir kaufen? ich blicke bei den ganzen modellen nicht durch o0. würde gerne rainbow six mit vollen details auf 1440p zocken wollen.



Also die Normalen EVGA SC, SC+ und Normal Refgerenz haben eben auch ein Referenz PCB welches gut ist wenn du die Karte in ein WaKü System einbauen willst da man für diese gut Alternativ Kühler bekommt.

Die FTW ist mehr oder weniger ein Zwischenmodell der SC+ und der CLassified welches mit einem 8+2 Phasen Design kommt ( bessere Stromversorgung ) kann sein das sie dadurch nicht so stark befallen werden KANN von dem so gehassten Spulenfiepen auch die OC Möglichkeiten *Sollen* damit besser sein ( bringt nur nix wenn der Chip nicht will ) 

Die Classified ist das TOP Modell von EVGA und besitzt neben dem 14+3 Phasen auch ein Komplettes Custom PCB welches wieder bessere Komponenten bietet auch die Lüfter und somit der Kühler sind Größer. Gedacht ist die Classi jedoch eher für Starkes OC mit Wasserkühlung und LN2 Kühlung da sie dort ihr vollen Potenzial ausspielen kann. Aber auch hier wieder Chip abhängig. 

Die K|ngp|n Edition ist die Teuerste Version der EVGA Karten somit das *Over the Top* Modell jedoch nimmt diese sich bis auf den Voll Kupfer Kühler und der weiteren 6Pin Stromzufuhr nicht viel mit der Classified. Auch ein paar Anschlüsse mehr für die OC Tools bietet sie glaube ich mehr. Jedoch bezahlt man für diese Karte mehr für den Namen und die Exlusivität als für ihre Leistung da wie geschrieben sie eine bisschen größere Classified ist oder eben die Classified eine kleinere KP.

Ich denke jedoch das für deinen Einsatz eine Normale Superclocked ( SC+ ) Reicht wenn es EVGA sein muss.

Wenn es ein anderer Hersteller sein kann wären folgende auch zu Empfehlen:
Palit Super Jet Stream ( Der leisetreter unter den Ti´s )
Gigabyte G1 Gaming ( Starkes OC Potential, Lautere Lüfter und das programm OC Guru ist gewöhnungsbedürftig )
Gigabyte Extreme Gaming ( verhällt sich fast wie die G1 jedoch ist diese durch den weiteren 6Pin Stromanschluss und das Dualbios "LN2/Stock" etwas mehr für EX OC gedacht und der Kühler wurde "Optimiert" zusätzlich besitzt diese Angel Eyes LED hinter den Lüftern.
Zotac AMP Extreme/Omega ( Sehr Kühle und vom Werk aus sehr Potente Karte jedoch ist sie auch sehr Groß und Schwer was eben nicht in jedes Case passt. Die Lüfter sollten mit eigener Lüfterkurve geregelt werden da sie doch recht laut werden kann. Aber bei Zotac z.B. gibt es auch für 1st Käufer 5 Jahre Garantie auch der Service bei einer Defekten karte ist OK.
MSI Gaming 6G/Golden ( Ist besonders für kleinere Gehäuse gut geeignet da sie relativ klein ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten jedoch ist sie eher im Mittelfeld der Werks OC Karten und der Kühler soll mit unter nicht der Potenteste sein )

Inno3D,Asus und andere Modelle schließe ich PERSÖHNLICH einfach mal aus da teils das P/L nicht pralle ist oder die Verarbeitung extreme Schwankungen haben kann .

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und sind nur aus meinem Laien Blickwinkel.


----------



## Watertouch (19. Dezember 2015)

@Meroveus @chischko 
Mit dem selben DisplayPort Kabel lief es doch auch an der alten GTX 970. Ich verpack die Karte jetzt schonmal damit die gleich verschickt werden kann wenn mein Bruder wieder daheim ist.
Von ner Strix hätte ich ihm sowiesp abgeraten wegen dem ungekühlten Vram.


----------



## Hübie (20. Dezember 2015)

Der VRAM wird aktiv über den Luftstrom mitgekühlt und führt selber die Wärme über das eigene Package nach außen ausreichend ab. VRMs sind da wesentlich kritischer.


----------



## wr2champ (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen?
Mir geht es da um Spulenfiepen, Lautstärke, etc. Die Lüfter sollen ja bei längerer Zeit im Boostmodus mit schwankenden Drehzahlen und Ein-Aus-Loops reagieren.


----------



## Khalua (21. Dezember 2015)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen?
> Mir geht es da um Spulenfiepen, Lautstärke, etc. Die Lüfter sollen ja bei längerer Zeit im Boostmodus mit schwankenden Drehzahlen und Ein-Aus-Loops reagieren.



Also fie Zotac ist ne sehr feine Karte wenn sie ins Gehäuse passt. Die Lüfter können störend sein jedoch fix ne Lüfterkurve bei msi afterburner erstellt fertig. Spulenfiepen hatte ich bei meiner keines jedoch habe ich sie ausgetauscht da manuelles oc eher mühsam ist durch den Amp Dreck und da auch nur mit dem firestorm oder wie das Programm wieder heißt. Auch ist sie recht schwer weshalb ich einen High Jack drunter hatte  aber persönlich würde ich eher zur Gigabyte G1 oder Ex bzw evga Classified tendieren  
Mfg Khalua


----------



## chischko (21. Dezember 2015)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition. Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen?
> Mir geht es da um Spulenfiepen, Lautstärke, etc. Die Lüfter sollen ja bei längerer Zeit im Boostmodus mit schwankenden Drehzahlen und Ein-Aus-Loops reagieren.



Servus! Ich hatte die AMP! Extreme für einige MOnate verbaut, bin dann nur wegen Umrüstung auf Komplett WaKü auf die jetzige Karte umgesteiogen, weil es für die Zotac keinen Fullcover WaKü Block gab/gibt. 

Spulenfiepen hatte ich gar keines. Die schwankenden Lüfter habe ich mittels Afterburner versucht in den Griff zu bekommen doch leider ist mir das nicht ganz so einfach geglückt und ich habe immer auf eine Bios Update seitens Zotac gewartet, ob es das nun gibt müsste man mal Dr. Google fragen.  Ich meine was gehört zu haben in der neuesten Revision von FireStorm soll das möglich sein bzw. behoben werden. 

Ansonsten ist die Karte in Sachen Leistung der absolute Hammer! Die hat die 980 AMP! Extreme Edition die ich davor drin hatte einfach so we geschnieft und viele andere 980 Ti Modelle ebenfalls. Der Werkstakt ist ohnhin schon ziemlich hoch und leichtes OC ist ebenfalls noch möglich allerdings darf man sich keine Wunder erwarten! Hab da verschiedene Presets und EInstellungen ausprobiert und hab +75 Mhz beim Core und +36 Mhz beim VRAM stabil hin bekommen unter Luftkühlung bei nem ASIC Wert von 67,5% (also nicht der beste!). Vergleichstabelle mal mit einigen festgehaltenen Tests: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin,

will mir zum B-day im März was schenken (lassen) 
Wenn ich im März eine 980 Ti kaufe, wie lange werde ich glücklich mit der Karte sein?
Klaro, kommt auf mich, meine Einstellung und Software an 


*Was verlang ich von der Karte?*

- WqHD mit 60+ FPS in aktuellen AAA Games wie GTA, Ghost Recon, The Division, usw.
- keine Kompromisse
- kein Turbinenjet


Seit wann ist die 980 Ti eig. erhältlich?
Bedeutet dass das die Karte im März 2016 schon _alt_ ist?
Lohnt das Upgrade eigentlich?


----------



## chischko (21. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> will mir zum B-day im März was schenken (lassen)
> 
> ...



Servus! 
Mein Tipp: Warte auf Pascal! Das ist der Nachfolger der 9xxer Serie von nVidia und die soll so Anfang des 2. Quartals auf den Markt kommen. Außerdem ist es eine komplett neue Architektur mit vielen techn. Neuerungen. Zudem ist deine R9 290 noch absolut auf dem Stand der Technik und hält locker die ggf. anfallende Wartezeit durch bis Pascal raus kommt, lieferbar ist und auch die ersten fundierten Testberichte erstellt sind. 
Wieso? 
Deswegen: FinFET Fertigung und HBM2 VRAM! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/418185-big-pascal-laberthread.html


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

chischko schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mein Tipp: Warte auf Pascal! Das ist der Nachfolger der 9xxer Serie von nVidia und die soll so Anfang des 2. Quartals auf den Markt kommen. Außerdem ist es eine komplett neue Architektur mit vielen techn. Neuerungen.[/URL]



Hört sich vernünftig an. Dennoch bin ich nicht sicher ob eine neue techn. Neuerung immer besser als die _alte_ sein *muss ..* ?!


----------



## GottesMissionar (21. Dezember 2015)

Im März 2016 würde ich mir als Neukauf keine 980Ti mehr kaufen, vor allem nicht, wenn eh eine einigermaßen aktuelle Grafikkarte vorhanden ist. Wenn 6-8 Monate später da die neue Generation - mit doch deutlichen, für die Leistung noch nicht abschätzbaren Änderungen - in den Läden steht. Es heißt ja immer, kaufe die Leistung dann wenn du sie brauchst. Mit der 290 hast du ja aktuell eine angemessene Leistung. Was anderes wäre, wenn du jetzt direkt in 4K zocken möchtest.

Mit "2. HJ" wäre ich vorsichtig. Wenn NVIDIA seinen bisherigen Zyklus beibehält, dürften zuerst die Mittelklasse-Modelle im 2HJ auf den Markt kommen (also bis Ende Juni). Dann dauert es vermutlich wieder einige Monate, bis die Zocker-Versionen nachkommen (tippe auf Oktober/November 16). Das Flaggschiff dürfte sich dann nochmals ein paar Monate mehr Zeit lassen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

Echt schwer -.-
Einer der Gründe warum ich jetzt was tun möchte ist FreeSync bzw. Gsync !
Weil ich mit tearing nicht klar komme, zocke immer mit Vsync.
Die Nachteile davon sind bekannt: Entweder volle 60 FPS oder 30 FPS - dazwischen wird's eng 
Evtl. meinen Monitor verkaufen, als Zwischenlösung einen FHD mit Freesync kaufen und ende 2016 GraKa und Monitor tauschen  ?!


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (21. Dezember 2015)

Hast du jetzt schon ein G/Free Sync Monitor ? 

Wenn nicht würde ich da mich erst entscheiden, ich würde aber kein mehr mit FHD holen denn da wirst du auf lange Zeit kein Spaß mehr machen. Wenn du den Monitor hast kannst du dir die Grafikkarte nach Monitor besorgen. 

Ich konnte nicht warten, habe mir ein UHD Monitor samt 980ti gegönnt und würde es wieder machen


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

Nein, noch besitze ich keinen G/Free- Sync Monitor!
Naja, was gibt's den für gute Monitore?
Die Asus-Reihe MG / PG hat so ihre Probleme.
Der Rest wird ja auch noch wenig empfohlen bzw. genannt.


----------



## LMarini (21. Dezember 2015)

Für mich ist der PG279Q schon was gutes.
Ich habe jede menge Spaß beim Spielen mit der hohen Wiedergabefrequenz und auch mit den tollen Farben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Dezember 2015)

LMarini schrieb:


> Für mich ist der PG279Q schon was gutes.
> Ich habe jede menge Spaß beim Spielen mit der hohen Wiedergabefrequenz und auch mit den tollen Farben.



Also für 850 Taken will ich nicht Asus-iPS-Lotterie spielen 
Klar, ist das ein feines Gerät aber bei dem Preis dürfte sich Asus nicht so viel erlauben...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also für 850 Taken will ich nicht Asus-iPS-Lotterie spielen



Die du offiziell schon gewonnen hast wenn du "nur" einen einzigen Pixelfehler hast. Und im ersten Jahr keine mehr bekommst  
Die Panel sind was Qualität angeht gerade beim blb einfach nicht ausgereift. Aber wenn man unbedingt 144hz 1440p und ips haben will hat man halt keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Shiny49 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich bin halt auch am überlegen ob ich trotz Geforcegrafikkarte nächsten Monat den Freesync Eizo kaufen soll. Habe momentan einen 27" 1440p IPS 60hz von Eizo hier stehen und bin davon begeistert, nur bessere Reaktionszeit und mehr Hertz wären nicht schlecht,


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Dezember 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ja ich bin halt auch am überlegen ob ich trotz Geforcegrafikkarte nächsten Monat den Freesync Eizo kaufen soll. Habe momentan einen 27" 1440p IPS 60hz von Eizo hier stehen und bin davon begeistert, nur bessere Reaktionszeit und mehr Hertz wären nicht schlecht,



Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht. Hast du in absehbarer Zeit vor, auf AMD zu wechseln? Ansonsten ist das imho doch eine Geld-ins-Klo-Aktion.


----------



## Hübie (22. Dezember 2015)

Wo wir beim Kernproblem der jeweiligen Varianten vom variablen v-blank-Intervall wären: G-Sync nagelt dich auf nVidia fest, FreeSync auf AMD.

ps: Geiler Avatar aus Dogma, GottesMissionar


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Dezember 2015)

Lohnt es sich aktuell noch eine GTX 980 ti G1 zu kaufen? Oder sollte man die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten abwarten?
Wann kann man auf die nächste Generation setzen?

Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2015)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich aktuell noch eine GTX 980 ti G1 zu kaufen? Oder sollte man die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten abwarten?
> Wann kann man auf die nächste Generation setzen?
> 
> Gruß Tommy_Lee



Genau das will ich auch wissen.
Sehe du fährst auch mit einer (noch) aktuellen GPU.
Mir wurde öfter empfohlen zu warten und ich denke das werde ich auch tun 

Vlt. die nächsten Monate einen Zukunftssicheren Monitor und dann Mitte / Ende 2016 die nächste GPU


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja mit meinem Monitor den ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit erworben habe bin ich super zufrieden. Nur leider kann ich mit meiner GTX 970 nicht wirklich mehr all zu viel Qualität in die Grafik legen bei der Auflösung.

Das neue Anno möchte ich mit meiner GTX 970 mir auch nicht mehr holen, da der Speicher dafür zu früh in die Knie gehen wird. SLI bringt da ja auch keine Besserung mit sich. Karte ist super halt nur in dieser Auflösung am Leistungsende.

Bis Ende 2016 möchte ich aber eher nicht warten, dann wurde sich für mich ein Umstieg gefühlt noch lohnen, da ich gerne wenn ich schon die Zeit finde vernünftig Zocken möchte.

Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Immer die gleiche Frage, mit immer der gleichen Antwort.
Brauchst du die Leistung, dann kauf dir ne neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke aber das klärt immer noch nicht die Frage, wann gibts eine neue Generation von Grafikkarte Geforce?

Ist die GTX 980 ti G1 bsp. überhaupt fürs Jahr 2016 noch gerüstet?

Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2015)

Das weiß ganz genau nur der Hersteller der Chips (NVIDIA)....

Das kommt an auf : 

Die Spiele.

Die Auflösung.

Deine Ansprüche an den Detailgrad.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Dezember 2015)

Das kommt an auf : 

Die Spiele:                          The Witcher 3, Empire Total War 1/2, Spinter Cell Blacklist, Arma 3, Watch_Dogs                         In Planung: Anno 2205, Dirt 4, Hitman, Assassin’s Creed Syndicate

Die Auflösung:                   2560 x 1440

Detailgrad:                         Möglicht Maximal in den angegebenen Games mit geringen abzugen.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Dezember 2015)

In vollen Details (Max AA/FSAA od. vgl.) in der Auflösung und dann am besten nicht unter min. 60FPS? -> Der Computer sagt "Nein". Das funktioniert durchgehend für alle Spiele selbst mit einer GTX 980 TI nicht.

Auf High/Ultras mit einfach AA oder ganz ohne Kantenglättung kann das gehen.

Das ist auch mit der Grund, warum ich mir eine GTX970 als "Übergangskarte" gekauft habe (welche unter BF4 zwar auf vollen Details flüssig läuft, aber auch voll ausgelastet ist), die zusätzlichen 350€ und den Wiederverkaufserlös stecke ich lieber in die NextGen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Dezember 2015)

Hübie schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Kernproblem der jeweiligen Varianten vom variablen v-blank-Intervall wären: G-Sync nagelt dich auf nVidia fest, FreeSync auf AMD.
> 
> ps: Geiler Avatar aus Dogma, GottesMissionar



Thaha, Danke!  

Ja, das ist echt ein Dilemma. Hab auch lange überlegt, ob NVIDIA oder AMD (war beim letzten Notebook mit den 5870m's sehr zufrieden), aber es ist dann halt NVIDIA geworden. Den Ausschlag hat ironischerweise die 3D-Vision2 gebracht, die ich aber im letzten halben Jahr kein einziges Mal verwendet habe. Nur wenn man sich da einmal festgelegt hat (Monitore, Grafikkarte, ...) ist das durch die hohen Investitionen schon eine langfristige Festlegung (bei mir sicher mind. 4-5 Jahre). Was natürlich schade ist, man weiß ja nicht, was AMD zur nächsten Generation bringt. ._.


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Dezember 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht. Hast du in absehbarer Zeit vor, auf AMD zu wechseln? Ansonsten ist das imho doch eine Geld-ins-Klo-Aktion.



Nunja, man kann mich ja Fanboy nennen, aber ich würde lieber mit einen Freesync Monitor spielen, als mir einen ACER oder Asus zu kaufen. Ich finde für den Preis sollte man schon eine vernünftige Qualitätskontrolle und Features erwarten können, die die beiden Hersteller meiner Meinung nach nicht ausreichend bieten. Klar Spiele ich momentan auf 60hz, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir Tearing nicht negativ auffällt, außer in Anno. 

Andere Möglichkeiten habe ich momentan auch garnicht, da ich aktuell schon auf 1440p IPS spiele, und die Auflösung sowie die Panelart nicht mehr für einen TN oder eine kleine Auflösung hergeben möchte. An meinem aktuellen Monitor stört mich nur die minimale Schlierenbildung bei richtig schnellen Spielen, sowieso die 60hz. Kann den Hype um G-sync nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, da sich das so anhört als hätte man ohne gar nicht spielen können. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück und irgendwelche gerissenen Kerlchen programmieren ein Stück Software womit man auch Freesync mit einer Geforce nutzen kann....

Das Problem ist, dass Nvidia momentan klar die bessere Grafikkartenlösung für mich bietet, ich mich jedoch mit der Syncvariante von AMD zufrieden geben würde...


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Dezember 2015)

Warum nimmst du dann nicht einen Monitor ohne Free-Sync / G-Sync? Die gibt es ja auch zuhauf, du sparst entweder (deutlich) Geld oder kannst das Budget in andere Features investieren?


----------



## Shiny49 (22. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich nach 144 hz, IPS, 1440p, 27" gesucht habe, bin ich bisher immer bei den üblichen Verdächtigen gelandet, wo immer eine der beiden Varianten dabei ist.


----------



## GottesMissionar (22. Dezember 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nach 144 hz, IPS, 1440p, 27" gesucht habe, bin ich bisher immer bei den üblichen Verdächtigen gelandet, wo immer eine der beiden Varianten dabei ist.



In dem speziellen Bereich würde mir auch kein anderer einfallen, stimmt. Dann verstehe ich aber das Problem trotzdem nicht, was hindert dich daran dann die Variante zu nehmen, die deine Grafikkarte unterstützt? Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen gibt es ja eh eine G-Sync und eine Free-Sync Variante, oder? Oder willst du mit Absicht genau das Modell nehmen, mit der deine Grafikkarte nichts anfangen kann? Blick da leider echt nicht durch.


----------



## Hübie (22. Dezember 2015)

Nun muss man ja auch sagen, dass sich Leute eigentlich nur in Foren melden, wenn es Negatives zu berichten gibt. Daraus gleich schlußzufolgern, es gäbe generell ein großes Problem in der QA halte ich noch für zu frühzeitig. Wenn ich eine konkrete Kaufabsicht habe, dann würde ich das vorab mit dem Händler abklären. Im Geschäft kauft man auch kein Gerät mit Pixelfehler.
Bei 900 Euro, wie sie für den ASUS PG279Q anfallen, würde ich keinen Pixelfehler akzeptieren und genau so wenig Lichthöfe _außerhalb_ eines mir selbst gesteckten Rahmens (denn wie oft schaut man schon auf schwarze Bildschirme?). Das kann man frei und ehrlich mit dem Onlineversand abklären. Sind diese nicht einverstanden->nächster Händler. Oder direkt vor Ort. Bei Atelco beispielsweise kann man das ja in die Filiale liefern lassen und darauf bestehen es vorher zu prüfen. Der Hersteller muss einfach eine Schelle bekommen, wenn Mist verzapft wird. Da müssen auch die Händler geschlossen hinter stehen und den Dreck immer wieder an den Hersteller schicken.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Zu meinem Erstaunen hat mein Acer Z35 ne gute Qualität, nicht so ne IPS Panellotterie.
Wird auch gut gefüttert von meiner 980ti.


----------



## Myrane (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir vor kurzem den Dell S2716DG gekauft . Gibt es ab 500€ Gysnc / 144hz dafür nur TN aber er macht trotzdem was her und die Verarbeitung etc ist wie immer 1a von Dell. Wollte zwar auch zu einem ASUS greifen doch die ganzen negativen Kommentare haben mich dann doch abgeschreckt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Gottseidank TN, IPS ist auch nicht wirklich das Wahre. 
Vor allem nicht bei den 144Hz WQHD Monitoren.


----------



## LMarini (23. Dezember 2015)

Naja es gibt immer Leute die etwas negatives über IPS schreiben.

Ich kann da nur sagen, probiert es aus. Natürlich ist IPS noch nicht auf dem Höhepunkt aber deshalb alles gleich schlecht machen?
Und welchen Monitor bekommot man sonst mit besseren Farben als TN, 144 Hz, WQHD und G-Sync.
Ich würde mir keinen teuren Monitor mehr kaufen, der noch ein TN-Panal hat. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Dafür muss ich halt etwas IPS Glow ertragen.

Ich habe meinen ROG 279Q gleich nach erscheinen gekauft und habe diese Entscheidung noch keine einzige Sekunde bereut.
Passt perfekt zu meiner 980TI.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Weil du da im Moment einfach Panellotterie spielst.
Glow haben sie alle, BLB zu 90%, Pixelfehler gibt's auch des öfteren und Dreckeinschlüsse mit Pech auch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2015)

Pixelfehler und Dreckeinschlüsse sind natürlich typische IPS-Probleme


----------



## GottesMissionar (23. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil du da im Moment einfach Panellotterie spielst.
> Glow haben sie alle, BLB zu 90%, Pixelfehler gibt's auch des öfteren und Dreckeinschlüsse mit Pech auch.



Kann ich nicht teilen. Eine gewisse Glückssache ist es bei allen technischen High-End-Geräten, wie "perfekt" die gelieferte Version ist. Bei der 980Ti (maximaler Boost-Takt, ...) ebenso wie bei den Monitoren (Pixelfehler, Fiepen, Ghosting, Glow, ...). Mit "Pech" hast auch ein Gerät, das nach dem Anschließen keinen Mux von sich gibt und gleich als defekt zurückgeschickt werden kann. Das kann also nicht das Kriterium sein.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Pixelfehler und Dreckeinschlüsse sind natürlich typische IPS-Probleme


Es geht um die WQHD 144Hz IPS Monitore und da sind das leider typische Probleme. 
Egal ob Asus oder Acer.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (23. Dezember 2015)

Ihr habt Probleme  

Es gibt immer noch kein 4K 21:9 IPS mit G synch  

DAS wäre ein Monitor


----------



## SimRacer925 (23. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zu meinem Erstaunen hat mein Acer Z35 ne gute Qualität, nicht so ne IPS Panellotterie.
> Wird auch gut gefüttert von meiner 980ti.



Hat dein Z35 Colour Banding? Hatte jetzt bereits 2 und beide haben extremes Colour Banding..


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht um die WQHD 144Hz IPS Monitore und da sind das leider typische Probleme.
> Egal ob Asus oder Acer.



Ich habe 3 MG279Q selbst da gehabt (habe jetzt den letzten, zwar ein toter pixel dafür kaum blb) und in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben auch ein paar mit dem Panel eingeschlagen. Einer! (mein erster) von 8 Geräten hatte keinen Pixelfehler oder Dreckeinschluss


----------



## Nelson_Muntz (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab vor zwei Wochen meinen 278 gegen den 279 getauscht und bin begeistert! Für den alten hab ich noch 500€ bei ebay bekommen, so kostet er mich knapp 400€ (ebay Gebühr). Und ich hab's auch absolut nicht bereut. Zusammen mit meiner Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme einfach perfekt. Finde auch keine Pixelfehler und hab nur leichtes BLB mit dem ich absolut leben kann. 
Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen. Gibt für mich derzeit keine Alternative.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

SimRacer925 schrieb:


> Hat dein Z35 Colour Banding? Hatte jetzt bereits 2 und beide haben extremes Colour Banding..


Wo hast du Color Banding?


----------



## SimRacer925 (23. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo hast du Color Banding?



Leider sehr deutlich bei bewegten Szenen. Bei einfachen Bildern wie spezielle Banding Tests alles ok, erst wenn sich was bewegt (also Spiele, Filme etc) kommt banding.
Hier mal einige Bilder und 2 Videos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAE5t8VO16w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct_RJktuilg


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

Sind *625€* zu viel für die Karte:
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti Amp! Omega Edition

Die Karte ist 2 Monate alt.
*Wie findet ihr den Preis?*


----------



## chischko (28. Dezember 2015)

Weiß nun nicht ob das mit der Preisschätzung hier angebracht ist bzw. nicht in den Marktplatz gehört?

Ich finde es etwas zu hoch, da sie neu 700 kostet und "schon" auf dem Buckel hat


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (28. Dezember 2015)

Musst dir überlegen ob es dir das Wert ist. Habe eine EVGA 980Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+ für 525€ ergattert - ebenfalls 2 Monate alt. Nur mal so als Vergleich.. Ich fände sie etwas zu teuer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Dezember 2015)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Musst dir überlegen ob es dir das Wert ist. Habe eine EVGA 980Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+ für 525€ ergattert - ebenfalls 2 Monate alt. Nur mal so als Vergleich.. Ich fände sie etwas zu teuer.



WO findet ihr immer solche Angebote?


----------



## Thaurial (28. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> WO findet ihr immer solche Angebote?



Vielleicht reizt dich ja das hier:

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


Leider sind die 525€ angebote sehr rar und bei kleinanzeigen überweise ich niemanden einfach so mal 500€..


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Dezember 2015)

Toppreis, wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte...


----------



## Thaurial (28. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Toppreis, wenn ich nicht schon eine hätte...



so viele gute Angebote diesen Monat..

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass für die ekwb blöcke etwas dickere Pads empfohlen werden als die mitgelieferten. War das korrekt? Finde das in der Suche gerade nicht :/


----------



## chischko (28. Dezember 2015)

Das könnte ich nun so nicht bestätigen: Ich hab nen schön gleichmäßiges Abdruckbild und genug Anpressdruck wie ich meine.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Dezember 2015)

Die von EVGA ist gut?


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die von EVGA ist gut?



Ich weis jetzt nicht wie aussagekräftig der render Test von gpu-z ist. Nach 15 Minuten aufheizen:

Bei 1423 Mhz Takt waren es 71 Grad / 31% lüftergeschwindigkeit ( ca 1060 RPM ).Keinerlei Spannungserhöhung oder sonst was. Und leise

Bis 60 Grad stehen ja die Lüfter still.Mit einem gut gekühlten Gehäuse kommst Du kaum über 30 Grad im IDLE . Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Frage, die Hydro Copper von EVGA ist vergleichsweise finde ich ziemlich teuer.
Wenn ich mir ne normale von EVGA nehme mit dem ACX Kühler und den Waterblock von EK draufschraube, 
ist es dann möglich den HydroCopper Bios drauf zu spielen? (bzw den dann mit höherem Power Limit?)


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja, dürfte problemlos möglich sein. Habe die normale EVGA (nicht SC!), den Waterblock montiert und das Hybrid-BIOS draufgespielt und dann noch mit Precision übertaktet.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte zwei EVGA GTX980 Ti, meine oberste Karte hatte 80 Grad die untere 72.
Dann habe ich mich entschieden eine zu verkaufen. Wo bei ich das bereue


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich frag mal hier nach, ohne nen hundertstes Thema dazu auf zu machen ^^

Undzwar würde ich mir gerne eine 980ti kaufen, momentan habe ich die G1 Gaming im Auge. Kann man die ruhigen Bedenkens nehmen, oder gibt es irgendwas, was an der auszusetzen ist ?


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Dezember 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich frag mal hier nach, ohne nen hundertstes Thema dazu auf zu machen ^^
> 
> Undzwar würde ich mir gerne eine 980ti kaufen, momentan habe ich die G1 Gaming im Auge. Kann man die ruhigen Bedenkens nehmen, oder gibt es irgendwas, was an der auszusetzen ist ?



Auszusetzen hätte ich in jedem Fall einmal den GIGABYTE-Support. Hatte eine 970er, bevor ich auf die 980ti gewechselt bin, und musste bei der 970er den Support kontaktieren. Erstmals 4 Wochen Wartezeit auf eine Antwort, dann ein Standard-E-Mail auf Englisch, das auf mein Problem überhaupt nicht eingegangen ist. Daher habe ich mich entschieden, nichts mehr von Gigabyte zu kaufen und bin zu EVGA gewechselt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Dezember 2015)

Welcher Graka-Hersteller bietet eig. den besten Support?


----------



## chischko (29. Dezember 2015)

Nach allem, was man so hört und gem. eigener Erfahrung ist EVGA hier am besten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Dezember 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Auszusetzen hätte ich in jedem Fall einmal den GIGABYTE-Support. Hatte eine 970er, bevor ich auf die 980ti gewechselt bin, und musste bei der 970er den Support kontaktieren. Erstmals 4 Wochen Wartezeit auf eine Antwort, dann ein Standard-E-Mail auf Englisch, das auf mein Problem überhaupt nicht eingegangen ist. Daher habe ich mich entschieden, nichts mehr von Gigabyte zu kaufen und bin zu EVGA gewechselt.



Hmm, okay.

Aber in der Regel benötigt man ja den Support nicht, oder? Die Gigabyte würde halt am besten zum schwarz/weiß Schema passen, welches mein PC hat, deswegen frage ich explizit nach der ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

die meisten supporte sind aktuel nimmer so gut wie früher..asus und gigabyte habn nachgelassen... asus am meisten...asrock und msi hatte ich nochnie die ehre.. evga bei mehrmals fragen und problemen meist binnen eines werktages beantwortet.... 
also von der qualität der ware sowie den support und wasman damit alles machn darf bei evga... definitiv der beste hersteller aktuuel was das gesamtpaket angeht


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (29. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> WO findet ihr immer solche Angebote?



eBay Kleinanzeigen, war 50km entfernt - bin hingefahren und hab das Teil mitgenommen


----------



## kingluiii12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Moin liebe Forumgemeinde,

ich besitze aktuell eine Sapphire 290X Tri X OC welche unter Wasser ist, nun möchte ich umsteigen auf eine GTX 980 Ti. 
Nur ist leider der 980 Ti Markt voll und ich weiß nicht welche ich mir zulegen soll... 

Was für mich wichtig ist und was nicht:
1. Am aller Liebsten, kein Spulenfiepen, aber das ist wohl Zufall.
2. Lautstärke ist mir Latte, da eh ein Waterblock von EK kommen soll.
3. OC ist für mich wichtig, es geht mir aber nicht um das allerletzte FPS.
4. Dualbios wäre echt schon geil, aber kein Zwang.

Die hatte ich mir bis jetzt so rausgeschaut:

Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 

PNY GTX 980 Ti XLR8 OC

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming G6

Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream

Ich persönlich tendiere momentan zu der PNY oder zu der MSI, aber es ist nocht nichts fest 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein weiteres Mal helfen 

Grüße,


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du Sie eh umrüsten willst, nimm die EVGA. Dort bleibt die Garantie nach nem Kühlerwechsel auf jeden Fall (ausser im Falle von Selbstverschulden bei Defekten) bestehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei der MSI bleibt die Garantie auch bestehen, sofern nichts mechanisch beschädigt wird.


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du nen Waterblock raufhaust würd ich dir auch zur EVGA raten.


----------



## Nelson_Muntz (29. Dezember 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> WO findet ihr immer solche Angebote?



Hab meine Asus 980 Ti Strix OC gerade bei ebay für 680€ verkauft. Neupreis vor zwei Monaten war 750€.
Und für 525€ bekommst du in der Regel keine Ti mit Rechnung.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

nimm ne evga... super support und du hast auch evgas segn zum basteln^^ rede nich vom hardmod sondern vom umbau auf wakü^^


----------



## kingluiii12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Okay das wäre dann diese Graka, 

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0

Hat da schon einer was gehört, ob die Karten taktfreudig sind? Es ist jaua uch immer ein bissle Glück 

Was ich nur umbedingt verhindern will, dass das  Spulenfiepen auftritt...
Bei Custom PCB's soll es wohl lange nicht so oft auftretten, meine ich igrendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst sogar nochmal 20€ sparen und die normale nehmen. Die Chips werden meines Wissens nach nicht speziell selektiert und die 120MHZ mehr Boost-Takt (1.190 statt 1.076) gibst du sowieso selbst mehr drauf. Vor allem, wenn du den Waterblock montierst und das Hybrid oder Hydro Bios draufspielst, dann hat das sowieso keinen Einfluss mehr.

https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-acx-2.0-6144-mb-gddr5-gcev-233.html


----------



## kingluiii12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst das BIOS von der EVGA Hydro Copper? Ich hab nur ein bisschen Angst das wenn ich die Normale nehme dadurch eine bekomme die sich schlechter takten lässt. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Grakas selektiert werden.


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. Dezember 2015)

In den Taktbereich, in den du sie mit einem Waterblock bringen willst/kannst (~1.450) hat das imho keine Auswirkungen.

Als ich im Sommer beim Support nachgefragt habe, ob bei SC und Normal nach ASIC selektiert wird, wurde mir das nicht bestätigt. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es da überhaupt keine Selektion gibt, sondern einfach das andere BIOS mit den etwas höheren Taktraten draufgespielt wird. ASIC-Selektion gibt es nur bei der KINGPIN (zu dementsprechenden Preisen): EVGA - Articles - EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

die hersteller tun absolut nicht selektieren im normal user markt...
es gibt bei der classified/kingpin da bezahlte nach asic des chips.... das bedeutet aber nicht unbedingt das der chip gut geht...

nich falsch verstehen teilweise gibt es chips die selektiert werden.... die kommen aber nicht auf grakas in den freien handel.... das sind dann chips die auf grakas sitzen für wettbewerbe wie die msi moa.... da gabs ne spezielle graka, das pcb gabs nur bei dem wettbewerb...kam nie in den handel, mit selektierten chips... die dinger werden nach so events aber auch in bereichen gehandelt die du nicht wissen willst... und dabei sind die dann nur mal 50mhz schneller bei gleicher kühlung wie die normalen käuflichen guten chips...

und nen bissel glück? die güte des chips ist reines glücksspiel... es gibt keine garantie das du nen guten bekommst....
ok bei der classified/kingpin kannste z.b. bei nem evga mitarbeiter in hwluxx meckern, wenn die deiner meinung sind das diese oc karte zu wenig potenzial hat bekommst duse umgetauscht... aber das ist auf reine kulanz von evga... und auch nur bei den highend karten.... dafür zahklste bei denen aucxh nen fetten aufpreis für das aufgebohrte pcb....
eines ist klar laut tests... gleicher chip einem mit ref und einmal mitm evga power baord oced zeigen das nen aufgebortes pcb das oc potenzial verbessern kann... jedoch nicht riesig... glaub bei der 780ti warens damals 30-50mhz (is aber ne zeit her das ich den beitrag in irgenem englischen forum gelesen hab)


----------



## LMarini (30. Dezember 2015)

kingluiii12 schrieb:


> Okay das wäre dann diese Graka,
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir zu dieser hier raten EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4998-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Ich habe sie selber und läuft einwandfrei. Custom PCB ist auch richtig gut nur wenn du nen schlechten Chip hast, hilf das PCB auch nichts mehr.
Die hat auch Dualbios und gibt nen Ek Waterblock dafür.


----------



## kingluiii12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Danke erstmal für eure ganzen bisherigen Antworten, wie immer eine super Hilfe vom Forum. Top, immer so weiter  

Stimmt das denn, mit den Custom PCB? Wegen dem Spulenfiepen?
Momentan würde die Karte mein zu Verfügung stehendes Budget sprengen


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

custom pcb kann bweniger fiepseen... musses aber nicht...
es kommt wie immer auf die qualität der bauteile an... auch mögen manche pcbs manche netzteile nicht und fiepsen mit dem einen mit dem anderen nicht....
das is auchn glücksspiel^^ das mitm höheren takt stimmt... ist aber nur minimal der vorteil und lohnt nicht wende nich das absolute maximum rausholn willst.

und wenns das budget sprengt ne andere graka wählen oder sparen^^


----------



## kingluiii12 (30. Dezember 2015)

So,
habe nun die
EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ bestellt.

Zusammen mit dem
EK 980 Ti Water Block und der
EK 980 Ti Backplate

Ich hoffe nur das ich keine fiepende Karte bekomme!!


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2015)

kingluiii12 schrieb:


> So,
> habe nun die
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ bestellt.
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Ausführung des Waterblocks ist das auch mein Setup, die Teile kommen heut an 

Wurde Dir ein Code zugeschickt? EVGA | Artikels | Bullets or Blades

Ich habe die Karte zwar bei ZackZack gekauft, aber die gehören ja zu Alternate, die Rechnung kommt ebenfalls von Alternate, daher geh ich mal davon aus, dass noch ein Code dabei ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

solche codes sind doch normalerweise in der packung drin oder?.also so kenn ich das


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> solche codes sind doch normalerweise in der packung drin oder?.also so kenn ich das



Mal so -mal so. Werde es heute abend sehen.

Aber auf der Homepage von EVGA steht jetzt zudem:



> This promotion is closed.



Entweder ich habe mich verguckt, oder die haben das heute erst reingestellt. Warum nehmen sie nicht gleich diese Werbeseite offline..


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Dezember 2015)

alternativ den evga support anschreiben... habe immer inerhalb eines werktages ne antwort bekommen

ev geben ses dir auf kulanz...oder es isn fail oder code in der packung... die können dir am ehesten weiterhelfen^^


----------



## LMarini (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab den Code bei Caseking auch per E-Mail bekommen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Justan Image (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe meine bisherige Gigabyte 280x durch eine Palit 980 Ti Jetstream ersetzt und bin absolut begeistert 
Doppelt so schnell, nicht mal halb so laut (ich höre sie eigentlich überhaupt nicht) und max. 70°C 

Die Super Jetstream kann man sich anscheinend wirklich sparen, jedenfalls läuft meine non-Super mit den gleichen Taktraten ohne zu murren.
Sind ja immerhin ~40 Euro Unterschied.
Ob sie noch höher geht habe ich bisher nicht ausprobiert. Wozu auch?  
Und von Spulenfiepen ist auch nichts zu hören.

Auch wenn es wirklich viel Geld war, und ich mir deswegen so einiges anhöre durfte^^, bereue ich den Kauf in keinster Weise.


----------



## Shiny49 (30. Dezember 2015)

Kann das sein, dass die Classy keinen VRAM-Sensor und Spannungswandlersensor hat ?

Habe jetzt das Problem das genau die Dinger die nicht vom Wasserblock abgedeckt werden zu warm laufen und ich tolle Artefakte bekomme.


----------



## chischko (30. Dezember 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Classy keinen VRAM-Sensor und Spannungswandlersensor hat ?
> 
> Habe jetzt das Problem das genau die Dinger die nicht vom Wasserblock abgedeckt werden zu warm laufen und ich tolle Artefakte bekomme.



Krieg das auch nicht ausgelesen... hab meine passiv nun gekühlt mit  wärmeleitfähiger selbstklebender Folie und kleinen Passivühlern auf  jedem Bausteinchen. Hängen im Luftstrom der unteren Radiatorlüfter aber  werden dennoch (laut Laserthermometer) ca. 70 ° C unter Volllast warm was echt glaube  ich mit Abstand die heißeste Stelle in meinem System darstellt. Meine Backplate (auch EKWB) wird ebenfalls ca. 55° warm weswegen ich da noch nen Lüfter direkt drauf richten werde. Mal schauen, ob das ne Verbesserung ergibt, denn wenn nicht überlege ich noch entweder nen größeren passivkühlkörper oder gleich nen HDD WaKü-Kühlekörper oder einen für PSUs drauf zu schnallen auf die Backplate. 
Ich nehme an Du hast auch den EKWB für die 780 Ti drauf, oder?


----------



## Shiny49 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja den für die 780, und so Akasa Vram-Kühler, die aber nix taugen scheinbar (kleben auch echt mies). Hab die Karte heute umgebaut und erst gedacht ich hätte was kaputt gemacht. Jetzt liegt der Rechner auf der Seite und hab erstmal einen Lüfter quer davor gestellt.


----------



## chischko (30. Dezember 2015)

Der VRAM ist vom EKWB abgedeckt.... Welchen Kühler hast Du denn bitteschön?? 

Rot= VRAM, grün= SpaWas

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Shiny49 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ach, man bin ich verwirrt. Ich meine natürlich die Spawas. Habe aber Vramkühler drauf auf den Spawas.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Dezember 2015)

ich hab mir die SC acx2.0 von evga geholt. Macht spass das Teil ) WatchDogs 4k und flüssig und so 

Aber das Ding ist völlig kastriert XD, Power und vrel Limit.... Ich kriegs nid mal gross übertaktet, bringt ja nichts er taktet sich immer selbst runter durch das Limit...

Habt ihr vielleich ein HydroCopper Bios mit erhöhtem PowerTarget? Die 2 kabel müssen bestimmt nicht glühen, aber das 1200Watt Netzteil soll ja auch mal bisschen was nützen


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Das 1200W langweilt sich bei dir, wird ja nicht mal zur Hälfte genutzt.
Mach erstmal das PT Und TT hoch.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Dezember 2015)

ist schon auf 110% und 91 grad... wärmer als 75 wird sie trotzdem nie (momentan unter Luft, warte noch auf die Waterblocks).

6 Pin + 8 PIN + PCIE wie viel Watt darf ich da eigentlich durchjagen?  PCI ist ja glaub 75 Watt, da würde ich au nid mehr drauf laden. Was können die 6 und 8er machen ohne das ich die Bude abfackle?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Laut Spezifikation 75 und 150W.


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem! Seit gestern ist meine Palit unter Wasser. Termperaturen sind ein Traum pendelt sich bei ca. 32c ein. ABER: die Karte hat jetzt heftiges Spulenfiepen. Als der Luftkühler drauf war gar nicht bis minimal und jetzt ist das Geräusch total abartig! Kann das echt kommen, wenn man den Kühler wechselt und nen EK-Block verbaut, dass die Karte dann Spulenfiepen bekommt????


----------



## kingluiii12 (31. Dezember 2015)

Du wirst das Fiepen sicher wegen dem Luftkühler nicht gehört haben..


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

Nein die Palit Lüfter sind so leise im Idel, dass ich was gehört hätte!


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

naja idle...im idle ist aber auch kaum last da... da ffiepst die karte ja eig nich... ich denke du redest vom lastzustand....
und da isses möglich das die lpfter das übertönt haben.... bzw mann es durch das lüftergeröusche einfach nicht so wargenommen hat....
weil der wasserblock hat auf das pcb ja keinerlei einfluss... dafür müsste ne verbindung bestehen das er irgendwas kurzschleist ider so...und das wäre mehr als nur sonderbar sowie schlecht....
denke echt das du es nurnich gehört hast


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

Hast recht in Idel ist sie still. Aber unter Last kann es ch zu 100% versichern, dass die Karte niemals so lautes Spilenfiepen hatte. Ich kann mich erinnern, als das Thema hier im Forum heiß diskutiert wurde, das ich mein Ohr in Games andie Karte hielt und dann ganz ganz minimales Spulenfiepen hörte. Meine Lüfter waren damals bei 55% gefixt und somit kaum hörbar! So ein scheiß. Ich würde behaupten, dass mein PC durch diese Sache lauter ist als mit den Luftkühler. Jetzt hört man ein lautes zierpen und fiepen!


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

tja trotzdem kannst du nicht bestreiten das der wasserkühler auf die bauteile die das fiepen verursachen keine auswirkungen hat... somit ist es eigentlich unmögli h dasses daran liegt....
eine kühlere gpu bringt das pcb nicht zum fiepen... as wär mir neu^^


----------



## Shiny49 (31. Dezember 2015)

Seitdem ich bei meiner Classy den Waküblock draufhabe, nehme ich das Spulenfiepen auch viel stärker wahr. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, obs nicht doch durchs Netzteil oder Mainboard ausgelöst wird. Kann ja nicht sein,dass ich trotz 3 verschiedenen Exemplaren so krasses Spulenfiepen habe.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

spulenfiepen is ne sache des glücks....
es kann sein das du 10 hast und alle fiepen...kanja auch an der kombi von karte und netzteil liegen


----------



## Shiny49 (31. Dezember 2015)

Habe ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10.  Ich weiss nicht ob es dafür bekannt ist, Spulenfiepen zu verursachen.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

nein du verstehst das falsch.. es gab iwo ma nen test innem englishen forum...
10 classys im test... und nicht alle fiepsen mit den gleichen netzteilen... es war eig sehr gut verteilt... so jede 2te fiepste bei allen testnetzteilen... sprich 50% piepste bei jedem netzteil.... waren glaub 20aktuelen netzteile...

es ist nen glückspiel und du musst rumprobieren...


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Habe ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10.  Ich weiss nicht ob es dafür bekannt ist, Spulenfiepen zu verursachen.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben 4 Leute (inklusive mir) vom P10 aufs E10 gewechselt und das Fiepen war weg, oder ist weniger geworden.


----------



## defPlaya (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich besitze auch das E10 und es ist auch da!


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Fiepen hatte ich bei den anderen Karten auch mit dem E10, aber ne Ecke weniger als beim P10.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man immer basteln muss
Belasst die Karte Stock und seit endlich mit den 1300 bis 1400 Mhz zufrieden!
Die paar Frames 5 -10 machen den Kohl nimmer fett! bei Ultra HD wohl knappe bis nicht mal 2 Frames!


----------



## Shiny49 (31. Dezember 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wenn man immer basteln muss
> Belasst die Karte Stock und seit endlich mit den 1300 bis 1400 Mhz zufrieden!
> Die paar Frames 5 -10 machen den Kohl nimmer fett! bei Ultra HD wohl knappe bis nicht mal 2 Frames!



Spulenfiepen, das wie sonst was nervt hab ich auch stock.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Dezember 2015)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wenn man immer basteln muss
> Belasst die Karte Stock und seit endlich mit den 1300 bis 1400 Mhz zufrieden!
> Die paar Frames 5 -10 machen den Kohl nimmer fett! bei Ultra HD wohl knappe bis nicht mal 2 Frames!


wie schön wenn sich wer einmischt der keine ahnung hat....
spulenfiepn hat absolut nichts mit oc zu tun im ersten moment... entweder du hast spulenfiepen oder nicht...

ja spulenfiepen kann durch oc lauter werden...aber nur minimal.... es ist nich sod as die karte bei stock unter last kein fiepsen und mit oc fipesen hat....
entweder du hast es oder nicht


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2016)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wenn man immer basteln muss
> Belasst die Karte Stock und seit endlich mit den 1300 bis 1400 Mhz zufrieden!
> Die paar Frames 5 -10 machen den Kohl nimmer fett! bei Ultra HD wohl knappe bis nicht mal 2 Frames!


Hier mal eine nette Erinnerung, die ich auch des öfteren gekriegt habe:
Wir sind hier bei PCGH EXTREME und nicht bei "Lass alles auf stock".
Vor allem, was soll da OC mit dem fiepen zu tun haben?
Habe keinen Unterschied bei 1250 und 1490MHz. 
Den habe ich bei unterschiedlichen Lastzuständen.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine nette Erinnerung, die ich auch des öfteren gekriegt habe:
> Wir sind hier bei PCGH EXTREME und nicht bei "Lass alles auf stock".
> Vor allem, was soll da OC mit dem fiepen zu tun haben?
> Habe keinen Unterschied bei 1250 und 1490MHz.
> Den habe ich bei unterschiedlichen Lastzuständen.




ja ist lastzustandsabhängig... merci das habe ich vorhin vergessen zu sagen^^


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Januar 2016)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wenn man immer basteln muss
> Belasst die Karte Stock und seit endlich mit den 1300 bis 1400 Mhz zufrieden!
> Die paar Frames 5 -10 machen den Kohl nimmer fett! bei Ultra HD wohl knappe bis nicht mal 2 Frames!



5 - 10 FPS sind nicht wenig und wenn die Karte den Takt ohne Probleme mitmacht, warum nicht.
Und zwischen 1200 und 1450 sind es auch bei 4K immer noch 7 FPS mehr und das kann sehr wohl einen großen Unterschied ausmachen.
Zudem, wieso willst du uns das Experimentieren und den Spaß an unseren Karten verbieten? Ich schreibe ja auch nicht, lass deine Fury Stock laufen.


----------



## bummi18 (2. Januar 2016)

ich habe da wohl glück gehabt mit meinem exemplar   , das nervige spulen pfiepen kenn ich noch von meiner HD 67 irgendwas grad in menüs mit sehr hohen fps , die 7970 hatte das Problem dann nicht mehr.
Bei Crysis 2 kann ich mich noch erinnern wars immer am schlimmsten wenn man im menüs war.
Müsste man mal ne Liste machen welche Karten/ Hersteller öfters das Problem haben , ich kann mir vorstellen das je wertiger die verbauten spulen umso unwarscheinlicher das pfiepen.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. Januar 2016)

Es lang aber auch nicht immer an der Grafikkarte.
Das heimische Stromnetz (Qualität) kann auch eine Ursache sein.
Bestimmte Netzteil, Mainboard und Grafikkarten Konstellationen können das Fiepen auch begünstigen. Aber natürlich hast recht, je besser die Spulen verarbeitet sind, desto weniger fiept die Karte.


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Moin,

ich bin es ma wieder  Hat einer von euch das EVGA 980 Ti Hydro Copper Bios? Finde das nirgends :/


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

Bei techpowerup finde ich keins. 
Was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja bei TechpowerUp hab ich auch keins gefunden, deswegen frag ich ja hier  
Natürlich auf die Grafikkarte aufspielen, ich erhoffe mir ein höheres Powertarget...
Ich hab beim BIOS Modden bissle Angst :/


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Januar 2016)

Nächste Woche müsste die GTX 980 Ti ankommen. 

Ich hatte die Zotac Omega im Visier, nur scheint der Kühler nur durch seine Größe zu bestechen, dann sah ich mal eine EVGA GTX 980 ti Classified genauer an und die lag mit 750€ genau in der Mitte der beiden Zotac Karten, nur das die Karte weit besser verarbeitet ist. Baseplate, Backplate die auch kühlen kann, und so weiter und weil meine Gigabyte 780ti WF3 in 1440p u.a. mit der Größe des Speichers ihre Probleme hat muss ja mal was neues her. 

Spulenfiepen nervt genau so wie ein Lüfter der ein Aluminiumgehäuse zu schwingen bringen kann. Möglicherweise kann man dem entgegenwirken indem man die Spannung senkt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

kingluiii12 schrieb:


> Ja bei TechpowerUp hab ich auch keins gefunden, deswegen frag ich ja hier
> Natürlich auf die Grafikkarte aufspielen, ich erhoffe mir ein höheres Powertarget...
> Ich hab beim BIOS Modden bissle Angst :/


Warum?
BIOS auslesen, das PT an den 4 Punkten anpassen und das veränderte BIOS aufspielen.
Das originale BIOS vorher sichern.


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, der BIOS Flash ist schief gegangen... Kein Bild mehr und unter nvflash im DOS Modus wird sie auch nicht mehr erkannt bzw. aufgelistet. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

mitm originalbios dasde gemoddet hast oder mitm hydrrocopper (weil dus noch iwo herbekommen hast)?...

das prob ist das teilweise unterschiedlocher vram verbaut sein kann, weis es nicht auswendig, und deswegen das eine bios nicht auf der anderen karte laufen könnte...

hast ne 2te graka? wenn nicht borgen
dann hoffe du hast 2 pcie slots... defekte 980ti in den 2ten slot.... irgendeine funktionierende in den ersten und mit der in windows dann das bios flashen...
musst den code googeln fürs flashen der 2ten karte bei multigpu...
aber ich glaub -i0 war karte 1 und -i1 war karte 2 ... oder so


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ne habe das BIOS von der Hydro Copper verwendet.

index=0 ist für die Erste, index=1 ist für die Zweite.

Hab ich schon probiert ne alte 9800 eingebaut und die 980 Ti auf den 2 PCIe Slot.
Sie wird aber nicht unter nvflash --list angezeigt, dass heißt sie wird nicht erkannt, oder täusche ich mich?
Auch im DOS Mode wird nix angezeigt...


----------



## steveglobal (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe jetzt schon einiges gelesen, da ich einen neuen PC benötige.
Habe aktuell einen PC von 2009 mit i CPU der ersten generation und einer GTX 275. Da geht nicht mehr viel 
Mein neuer skylake PC (leise und 24/7) wird ca 1600€ kosten mit einer 980Ti. 
Wollte die normale Palit Jetstream nehmen, da sie laut tests gute performance und kühlung bringt. 

Was meint ihr dazu?

ODER: Soll ich wirklich noch auf Pascal warten? Wie man hier ließt, dauert es aber noch min. 4 monate und noch sehr hoher Preis?!


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

....also das habe ich nochnke gehabt... hab so manchen bekannten gehbat der nen falsches bios geflasht hat und ich musste es über den genannten weg fixen... aber dasse garnimmer erkannt wird... ordentlich gelyncht 
wie viele pcie slots hast du? alle mal durchgetestet? im gerätemanager wird sie auch nicht angezeigt?


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Hab 4, keiner regt sich, Nope wird gar nichts angezeigt  
Wie kriege ich EVGA dazu eine neue rausrücken?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

naja ich hab schonmal ne defekte karte mit biosflash eingeschickt und bekam ne neue zurück...aber das warn anderer hersteller unf ne 560 damals... das hab ich aber nicht beim flashen gefailt sondern es lief mit mod 4monate und plötzlich gibgse nimmer... keinerlei spuren am pcb..
wichtig ist das du aufm pcb keinerlei spuren haben darfst wie z.b. verschmorte bauteile... dann komse normalerweise nicch auf die idee das bios auszulesen... wird eh nur stichprobenweise gemacht...
einschicken und hoffen


----------



## Justan Image (2. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> [...]
> Wollte die normale Palit Jetstream nehmen, da sie laut tests gute performance und kühlung bringt.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> ...



Kann Dir nur gutes über die Jetstream (non-Super) berichten.
Habe wie gesagt seit einiger Zeit selber eine und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte 

Mittlerweile lasse ich sie mit stabilen 1430 MHz Boost laufen, und habe darüber hinaus mit'm Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellt.
Im Idle läuft sie nun ständig mit 30% FanSpeed (unhörbar); ingame wird sie in seltenen Fällen max. 70°C warm bei ~50% FanSpeed - aber auch dann nehme ich sie nicht wirklich wahr.

Ob Du warten kannst/willst musst Du ganz allein für Dich entscheiden. Brauchst du jetzt die Leistung: dann kauf, wenn nicht: dann warte 
Über die Geschwindigkeit bzw. den Preis von Pascal kann man momentan nur spekulieren.

Ich bereue den Kauf wie bereits erwähnt keinesfalls


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

Deswegen sollte man nicht das BIOS einer anderen Karte verwenden.
Das originale BIOS umzuschreiben und zu flashen, wäre einfacher gewesen.
Wenn du es garnicht mehr hinkriegt, schreib den EVGA Support an und frag, ob sie dir das das originale BIOS wieder draufmachen können. 
Man sollte beim flashen halt schon genau wissen was man tut.


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Gibt es nicht so eine Art 9V Mod wie für den i7 4790K? Habe damals einen 4790K eingeschickt, mit einer 9V Block Batterie über die Kontakte, gab auch einen neuen :/


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Meinste das macht EVGA, ich bezweifel es...


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

sie geben auf vieles garantie... aber nicht aufs bios flashen... denke nicht...und wenn dann gegen geld denke ich...

naja es könnte z.b. an wie gesagt ev am vram oiegen... soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben die guten karten alle den samsung speicher weil er sich besser übertakten lässt... die biligeren modelle (grundmodele) sollen teilweise hynx haben... und was ich ma so gelesen habe muss dafür das bios etwas anderst geschrieben sein...

naja wayne es war halt doof einfach das bios ner anderen karte zu flashen... das ist weit riskanter als selbst zu modden... hab dutzende karten von fermi bis maxwell gemodded geflasht etc pp... ich hab nochnie probleme gehabt... ev weil ich immer das originalbios verändert habe


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Also auf meiner war definitiv Samsung Speicher verbaut, habe mich auch in GPU -Z gewundert...
Ich denke ich bau das Biest gleich aus, baue dann den Kühler runter, setzte den Orginalen wieder auf und versuche sie einzuschicken...
Irgendeiner ne Idee,  was ich EVGA am besten schreiben kann


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

EVGA ist sehr kulant und wenn du das falsche BIOS draufgemacht hast, sollte man denen das auch sagen.
Was willst du denen sonst sagen?
Dass die Karte auf einmal kaputt war und das falsche BIOS wie von Geisterhand draufgekommen ist?
Ich hoffe die Karte war beim Rettungsversuch mit der alten Karte auch mit Strom versorgt.
Ansonsten lässt sich die Karte auch problemlos unter Windows flashen.
Beschreibung mal genau, wie du die Karte geflasht hast.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

wer is bitte so doof und schliest ne graka nicht an? 
naja was halt sehr verwunderlich ist das sie von nvflash nicht angezeigt wird... obwohl ich jetzma fragen muss wie lösst man sich damit die grakas anzeigen?
is schon etwas lönger her das ich bissel damit geflasht hab...


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Es kam zu keinem richtigen Rettungsversuch, da die Graka nicht mehr erkannt wird, wie schon geschrieben. Geflasht habe ich die Karte mit Nvflash unter Windows. nvflash --index=0 BIOS.rom


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

Bei mir würde ich einfach die iGPU nutzen und die Karte so flashen.
Wenn man unter Windows flasht, ist sie ja auch deaktiviert.


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ändert aber jetzt auch nichts mehr :/


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

index 0 ist die obere karte... du musst index 1 für die  untere karte verwendet...
weil die 98ü is ja inem tieferen slot...


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja zu dem Zeitpunkt war ja nur eine verbaut. Die Ti wird ja nimmer erkannt mit nvflash


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

also ich habs nochnie mit der igpu getestet... daher kp ob das einfluss hat... aber wie solls denn einfluss haben?^^ doofer gedanke...
tja ev hast du da richtig mist gebaut...
auch kann es sein das sich das pcb untersccheidet...z.b. andere bauteile zur steuerung der spannungen verwendet werden...diese werden unterschiedlich angesteuert... ev kann es sein das das bauteile keine befehle mehr bekommt... ohne spannung bringt die beste graka nix^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

kingluiii12 schrieb:


> Ändert aber jetzt auch nichts mehr :/


Man könnte so aber mal erkennen, wo eventuell ein Fehler beim Flashvorgang lag.
Dann machst du den gleichen Fehler nicht noch mal.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

naja ev hat er wirklich nen fehler beim befehl gemacht...
hast du schon erfahrung im flashen oder war das das erste mal?


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Jungs...?! Papa hat es drauf! 

Sie läuft wieder  Ich habe mal die 9800GT ausgebaut, die iGPU aktiviert und hab im BIOS festgelegt das er nur die iGPU booten darf...
Danach hatte ich ein unbekanntes Gerät im Gerätemanager...
Neustart und immer noch ein unbekanntest Gerät, danach nvflash geöffnet und einmal abgecheckt ob nvflash was erkennt...
Siehe da, sie tauchte auf... Also Stock Bios aufgeflasht und sie rennt


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn du es so drauf hast, wieso machst es nicht gleich richtig?😉
Und jetzt BIOS auslesen, PT ändern und verändertes BIOS flashen.


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass das BIOS von der Hydro Copper nicht funzt, ich bin ja nicht der erste der es gemacht hat. 
Ich denke, dass das BIOS das ich geflash habe, nicht ganz sauber war..


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2016)

Vor allem war es unnötig. 
Auslesen, ändern und neu flashen dauert 5 Minuten.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

naja aus dumm... äh fehlern lernt man 
und nun bitte editier dein bios^^ es is weit einfacher


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja jeder macht Fehler, wenn du noch keinen Fehler der eventuell teuer werden kann, gemacht hast dann ist es ja gut 

Der Spruch mit dem Papa hats drauf, war nur Spaß falls jemand es missverstanden hat.
Ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden, dass ihr mir gehoilfen habt


----------



## kingluiii12 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja jeder macht Fehler, wenn du noch keinen Fehler der eventuell teuer werden kann, gemacht hast dann ist es ja gut 

Der Spruch mit dem Papa hats drauf, war nur Spaß falls jemand es missverstanden hat.
Ich bedanke mich bei euch beiden, dass ihr mir gehoilfen habt


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

kein ding... und bitte merken... bitte ALLE merken...bios nur von einer karte flashen wenn das pcb absolut identisch ist...
sonst habt ihr ev pe h weil ansteuerungen fehlen bzw falsch sind... dann geht ev garnichtsmehr und es lässt sich nicht zurückflashen


----------



## steveglobal (2. Januar 2016)

Fast 300 mhz mehr mit dem standard kühler?

Die Palit non Super hat halt 100mhz geringeren Takt als die anderen von ASUS oder MSI. Bin mir daher nicht sicher ob ich 50€ mehr investieren sollte für eine Super oder MSI/Asus.



Justan Image schrieb:


> Kann Dir nur gutes über die Jetstream (non-Super) berichten.
> Habe wie gesagt seit einiger Zeit selber eine und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Karte
> 
> Mittlerweile lasse ich sie mit stabilen 1430 MHz Boost laufen, und habe darüber hinaus mit'm Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellt.
> ...


----------



## Justan Image (2. Januar 2016)

@SteveJ
Ja, mit dem Standardkühler. Und ich musste noch nicht einmal das Powertarget anheben 
Die Super und non-Super unterscheiden sich anscheinend lediglich durch den voreingestellten Takt.

Bis ca. Ende September waren die beiden Karten auch nur ~10€ auseinander.
Ich nehme an, dass die erhöhte Nachfrage nach der "Super" in Relation zur "non-Super" dazu geführt hat, dass die Preise anzogen...


----------



## steveglobal (2. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann ist mein Favorit auch gerade die Palit non-super. ca. 40€ auseinander akutell

Noch jemand alternative Meinungen 



Justan Image schrieb:


> @SteveJ
> Ja, mit dem Standardkühler. Und ich musste noch nicht einmal das Powertarget anheben
> Die Super und non-Super unterscheiden sich anscheinend lediglich durch den voreingestellten Takt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> @SteveJ
> Ja, mit dem Standardkühler. Und ich musste noch nicht einmal das Powertarget anheben
> Die Super und non-Super unterscheiden sich anscheinend lediglich durch den voreingestellten Takt.
> 
> ...



Nein, bis Ende Oktober 2015. Da hab ich die Super bestellt, weil die gerade mal um 10€ teurer war.

Leider wegen Zirpen @ Low FPS retour.

Der Kühler der Palit ist sehr leise und die Karte erreichte bei mir mit 1.467mhz @ 1,187v bei 1.475RPM (67% Fan) max. 65°C bei 95% PT (237,5W).


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Hat die Palit nicht eigentlich nen PT von 275W?
Vor allem, hat sie das immer geschafft?
Meine MSI schwankt im Moment zwischen 1250 und 1350MHz.
Das Ganze bei nem PT von 225W und 1,08-1,10 bei 70°C.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2016)

Das Ref. PCB hat meines Wissens 250W. Und die Palit besitzt das Ref. PCB. Geizhals sagt -> 250W.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Geizhals interessiert nicht.
Es kommt drauf an, was im BIOS steht.


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Nein, bis Ende Oktober 2015. Da hab ich die Super bestellt, weil die gerade mal um 10€ teurer war.
> 
> Leider wegen Zirpen @ Low FPS retour.
> 
> Der Kühler der Palit ist sehr leise und die Karte erreichte bei mir mit 1.467mhz @ 1,187v bei 1.475RPM (67% Fan) max. 65°C bei 95% PT (237,5W).



Aber sind die aktuell 40€ Preisunterschied die Super Jetstream wert oder reicht auch die normale?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2016)

DIe normale reicht und ist sinnvoller.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Kommt drauf an, wie die jeweiligen Karten boosten.
Wenn die Jetstream bis 1150MHz, die Super Jetstream jedoch bis 1350MHz boostet, dann wäre die Super Jetstream die bessere Wahl. 
Dann hast du ca 15% mehr Leistung, für nur 6% mehr Geld.


----------



## Justan Image (3. Januar 2016)

Das weiß man aber leider vorher nicht, wie hoch die einzelnen Modelle/Karten boosten.
Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, schafft es so ziemlich jede 980 Ti auf ~1400MHz.
Meine non-Super boostet wie erwähnt auf 1430 MHz (+228) ohne das Powertarget zu erhöhen, vom VCore ganz zu schweigen.
Die Lüfterkurve habe ich nur angepasst, da ich einfach eine kühlere Karte im Idle haben wollte.

Die Karten sind, bis auf das BIOS (und die Verpackung), identisch.
Wollte das zuerst auch nicht so ganz glauben, aber dieser Post in diesem Thread hat mich dann vollends überzeugt, die Jetstream einfach auszuprobieren.

Letztendlich muss man das selber wissen. Ich für meinen Teil habe die gesparten 40€ in ein RAM Upgrade (auf 16GB) gesteckt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Ich rede vom Boost ab Werk und nicht von Übertaktung.
Wenn man danach geht, wie man die 980ti selber einstellen kann, dann nehmen sich die Karten alle nicht mehr viel.


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

Naja aber auch die nicht übertakte Jetstream reicht doch aktuell noch, nach 2 jahren könnte ich dann etwas beim Takt spielen.


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Januar 2016)

Reichen ist immer relativ.
Wenn es ohne OC nicht flüssig läuft, hilft OC nur bedingt. Paar FPS kann man mit OC rausholen aber Wunder darf man sich keine erwarten.


----------



## bummi18 (3. Januar 2016)

hat eigentlich noch jemand die zotac amp extreme ? wenn ja wie hoch geht eure im boost (ab werk) meine geht auf 1440 und hält den boost auch , die Zotac von nem Clan Kollegen hat den Identischen Boost.


----------



## Shiny49 (3. Januar 2016)

Meine Classy macht unter Wasser jetzt übrigens 1507 Mhz, danach stürzt der Treiber ab.


----------



## steveglobal (3. Januar 2016)

Passt die Palit so in das System, dass ich sie auch noch bissel OC kann? Final Desktop-PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Passt die Palit so in das System, dass ich sie auch noch bissel OC kann? Final Desktop-PC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


Ja


----------



## joker5020 (4. Januar 2016)

Hi,
meine Zotac boostet auf 1455 Mhz hoch .
Ich habe mir eine Lüfterkurve mit dem  MSI Afterburner erstellt,weil mir die Karte normal zu laut war. Wenn die Lüfter nun auf 10 Prozent laufen hört sich das sehr komisch,an sie laufen nicht dauerhaft sondern werden wie bei einer ''Spieluhr'' immer wieder aufgezogen.  Dieses Problem tritt nur auf wenn die Lüfter unter 20 Prozent. Ist das normal ?


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Januar 2016)

10% mögen die wenigsten Karten.
Ich würde mal 15% versuchen und wenn das auch nichts hilft, dann die 20% lassen.


----------



## bummi18 (4. Januar 2016)

joker5020 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine Zotac boostet auf 1455 Mhz hoch .
> Ich habe mir eine Lüfterkurve mit dem  MSI Afterburner erstellt,weil mir die Karte normal zu laut war. Wenn die Lüfter nun auf 10 Prozent laufen hört sich das sehr komisch,an sie laufen nicht dauerhaft sondern werden wie bei einer ''Spieluhr'' immer wieder aufgezogen.  Dieses Problem tritt nur auf wenn die Lüfter unter 20 Prozent. Ist das normal ?



ja , das scheint normal zu sein , starte den rechner , mach afterburner und schalte mal kurz auf manuell mit etwas höherer drehzahl , danach wieder auf auto , dann laufen sie auch auf unter 10 % sauber durch .


----------



## joker5020 (4. Januar 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> ja , das scheint normal zu sein , starte den rechner , mach afterburner und schalte mal kurz auf manuell mit etwas höherer drehzahl , danach wieder auf auto , dann laufen sie auch auf unter 10 % sauber durch .


Danke für den Tipp jetzt läuft sie sauber


----------



## steveglobal (4. Januar 2016)

mit welchem Tool bekomm ich denn bei meiner Palit non super zugriff auf alle werte zum übertakten? Kann MSI Afterburner auch nur Core und MemClock bei der verstellen?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

öhm evga precisions x kannste alles einstellen... aber das gleiche kannste auch alles bei msi agterburner... nur musste da den voltage unlock erst aktiviern in den einstellungen damit du ihn nutzen kannst


----------



## steveglobal (5. Januar 2016)

Hat Palit selbst keine gute Software?


----------



## Justan Image (5. Januar 2016)

@SteveJ
Du bekommst Palit's Thunder Master auf CD mit dabei. Der Afterburner kann aber einfach mehr.
Ich habe z.B. 'ne Logitech G510 und lasse mir dort vom Afterburner Temps, Auslastung usw. im LCD anzeigen; nicht nur von der Graka.

Das einzige was der Thunder Master kann, was der Afterburner nicht kann, ist meines Wissens nach die Möglichkeit, das BIOS von Palit-Karten zu flashen.
Hab' das Prog selbst nie ausprobiert, bin einfach seit jeher an die Kombination aus Riva Tuner Statistics Server/Afterburner gewöhnt^^


----------



## defPlaya (6. Januar 2016)

Bzgl. meines Spulenfiepens werde ich die Tage die Schrauen des EK Blocks minimal aufdrehen. Vielleicht Zuviel Spannung??? Glaube ich eher weniger dran aber mal versuchen! Irgendwas muss es verursachen! Zur not baue ich den original Lüfter wieder ein um zu testen ob es dann weg ist! Ach so... Ich habe ein neues Mainboard, neuen Speicher und neues Gehäuse. Könnte es vielleicht auch daran liegen?


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Januar 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Afterburner Lüfterkurve für eine Palit Superjetstream geben? Ich bekomme die irgendwie nicht stabil. Selbst @Stock schmiert mir TW3 nach einer halben Stunde zocken ab...


----------



## Mysterion (7. Januar 2016)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Afterburner Lüfterkurve für eine Palit Superjetstream geben? Ich bekomme die irgendwie nicht stabil. Selbst @Stock schmiert mir TW3 nach einer halben Stunde zocken ab...



Dann ist die wohl eher ein Fall für den Service.


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Januar 2016)

Das klingt jetzt aber gar nicht gut...

Ich bin erst morgen wieder zu Hause, dann werde ich nochmals testen, aber mir schmiert der Treiber regelmäßig ab. Ich werde den nochmal neu installieren, mal sehen, ob das was bringt...


----------



## Justan Image (7. Januar 2016)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Afterburner Lüfterkurve für eine Palit Superjetstream geben? Ich bekomme die irgendwie nicht stabil. Selbst @Stock schmiert mir TW3 nach einer halben Stunde zocken ab...



Haste vielleicht 'n Montagsmodell erwischt, kann vorkommen, sollte es aber nicht.

Und auch wenn's wahrscheinlich nichts bringt, möchte ich Deiner Bitte trotzdem nachkommen.
Hier meine Lüfterkurve, allerdings für 'ne non-Super mit +228 Core Clock (1430MHz Boost).
Wird nicht wärmer als 71°C.

Probier's aus, wenn's nicht läuft -> Retoure




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: 'n gescheit durchlüftetes Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz für Luftzirkulation haste aber schon, oder?
Und welches Netzteil?


----------



## TSR2000 (7. Januar 2016)

Gehäuse ist ein Nanoxia DS3, 
das Netzteil ist ein be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
gekauft Anfang letzten Jahres.
Meine wird auch nicht wärmer als 71°C glaube ich...


----------



## Justan Image (7. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann können wir das ja (wahrscheinlich) schonmal ausschließen^^
Wird dann wohl leider wirklich an der Karte liegen.


----------



## PCTom (7. Januar 2016)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Afterburner Lüfterkurve für eine Palit Superjetstream geben? Ich bekomme die irgendwie nicht stabil. Selbst @Stock schmiert mir TW3 nach einer halben Stunde zocken ab...



Wenn Dir der Treiber nach einem missglückten OC Versuch abschmiert wird er das warscheinlich direkt danach auch mit Stock Takraten machen.  
Hattest du es mit OC übertrieben und dannach ohne Treiber Neuinst oder wenigesten Reboot direkt mit den Stock Taktraten weitergetestet?


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Januar 2016)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte.
@ PCTom: Ja, ich hatte OCed, was aber nicht stabil lief und im Anschluss alles auf Werkseinstellung gelassen. da ich beim OC aber absoluter Noob bin, wusste ich nicht, dass der Treiber dabei etwas abbekommt...
Allerdings treten die Probleme auch bei späterem Neustart auf.
Ich werde wie gesagt mal den Treiber runter kicken und neu installieren.
Danke euch allen schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Januar 2016)

aber mit ddu bitte und nicht über die systemsteuerung... damits ordentlich deinstallt ist


----------



## TSR2000 (8. Januar 2016)

@Noxxphox: Das versteht sich doch von selbst 
Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Januar 2016)

wollts ja nur sagn...gibt viele die das tool nich kenn^^
und teste einfach verschiedene treiberversionen durch


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Januar 2016)

Hier stand Müll. 

Manchmal sieht man im dunkeln (Aus Platzgründen, etc...) die Schrauben auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses nicht mit denen man die Schnellspanner (Tool Less) entfernen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

Verstehe gerade nicht, warum du die nicht reinkriegst.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, einfach vorne aufziehen, Karte rein und zuschnappen lassen.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Januar 2016)

Weil der Kühler genau dort ansteht. Um fast 1cm. Mit der Slotblende komme ich ja dazwischen rein, aber der Kühler ist ca. 3cm breiter und steht am schwarzen Block an. Zuerst dachte ich die Slotblende in Richtung MB wäre zu lange, dann sah ich das Problem und dachte mir das kann jetzt aber nur ein Scherz sein. Die Halterung demontieren geht auch nicht so einfach. 

Es funktioniert so: Den Schalter umlegen, dann geht der Fuß raus, und man hat Platz. Dann Karte in den PCI-E Slot stecken, positionieren, und den Schalter nach vor legen bis er halt einschnappt.

Ich hab es 2 mal probiert und mir das ganze sehr genau angesehen. Eine ASUS Strix, Zotac Extreme, etc... wird man da nicht hinein bekommen weil der Kühler dahinten gut breiter breiter als die Slotblenden Ecke ist.

Und mit der hinteren Seite zuerst einbauen wird auch nicht einfacher gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt mal nen Test gefunden.
Du kann doch einfach die Klemmbefestigung abschrauben und dann normale Schrauben verwenden.
Also eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Januar 2016)

http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/images/review/cases/lianli_a70f/lianli_a70f_10.jpg

Deswegen behalte ich es immer eine Weile bevor ich was zurück schicke, um Lösungen zu suchen, es konnte ja nicht sein das es nicht demontierbar wäre. 

Ich hatte nur noch keine Zeit mich hinzusetzen und zu suchen. Danke dir. 

*Edit:*

So, die Karte arbeitet wie sie soll, ruhig und mit leichtem Spulenfiepen. Bei der Palit war das weit hörbarer. Die Backplate wird auch schön warm/heiß und tut ihren Dienst.

Temperatur in Heaven: 74°C bei 88%PT @ 1,175V @ 1.405 / 3.605Mhz. Die beiden Lüfter laufen mit 71% @ 2.166U/min. Mit Standardeinstellung geht der nur bis ca. 60% @ 82°C, aber ich hab da gerne meine eigene Lüftereinstellung. 

Im Idle laufen die Lüfter mit 940U/min @ 31%. 

Mal sehn wie weit ich mit der Spannung noch runter komme. ASIC ist 76,9% aber das sagt ja nichts aus. Der Speicher kommt aus dem Hause Samsung.


----------



## steveglobal (8. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-content/uploads/images/review/cases/lianli_a70f/lianli_a70f_10.jpg
> 
> Deswegen behalte ich es immer eine Weile bevor ich was zurück schicke, um Lösungen zu suchen, es konnte ja nicht sein das es nicht demontierbar wäre.
> 
> ...



Jetzt mach mich aber nicht unglücklich, habe mir letzte Woche eine palit 980 Ti Jetstream bestellt. Welche hattest du denn genau und wie/wann hört man das Spulenfiepen? :/


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

Spulenfiepen ist Glückssache, das wurde mittlerweile aber auch oft genug gesagt.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Januar 2016)

Mit welcher Version von NVFlash kann man eine GTX900er Karte flashen?

Bei mir meint er immer er findet keine Karte. Ich will der Karte mal 1,10v geben, statt der 1,20v die sie nur kurz hält.

Version ist 5.136.


----------



## Justan Image (9. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Version von NVFlash kann man eine GTX900er Karte flashen?[...]



_Das sollte_ mit der neuesten Version funktionieren.
-> https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2563/nvflash-5-227-0-1-for-windows/


----------



## defPlaya (9. Januar 2016)

Wie war das nochmal bei EVGA. Wenn die Karte Spulenfiepen hat RMA anlegen, hinschicken und eine neue bekommen? Oder schließen die das aus?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Nein, machen sie aus Kulanz. 
Nutze zum flashen ne Joedirt Version, gibts hier Downloads | techPowerUp


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Januar 2016)

Also 1.328,5Mhz macht die bei 1,10v. Die Temperatur Throttelung habe ich auf 1,15v eingestellt, --> disable.

Die Lüfter laufen jetzt im Idle mit 680U/min, 22% und 36°C. Starten tun die laut Werkseinstellung bei ca. 500U/min.

Min. Drehzahl im BIOS 0% = 0RPM. Und eben 100% und 3.030RPM.

Die 3 Stufen habe ich so eingestellt: 

900RPM / 45°C / 30% 
1.515RPM / 65°C / 50%
3.030RPM / 91°C / 100%

Jetzt habe ich aber bei 50°C 930RPM / 32% anliegen.  Stellt man die min. Drehzahl auf 25% (750U/min) addiert der was drauf und man erreicht 1.250U/min im Idle @ 30%. 

Ist schon ein Spiel bis man das richtige hat und es versteht. Die 65°C erreicht die Karte mit 1.500U/min @ 50% Fan. 

Auf dem Weg zum Idle sieht das dann so aus 38°C / 870U/min @ 29%.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Stimmen denn die 3030 1/min bei der max Drehzahl?
Nicht das die maximale Drehzahl eigentlich höher ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Januar 2016)

Die max. Drehzahl schwankt zwischen 3.009 und 3.062U/min. 

Der geht im Idle mit 35°C auf min. 639U/min runter. 32°C @ 513U/min - 19%..

Gemessen wird via GPU-Z 8.6.

Der Sinn dahinter wäre ja gewesen, das man die min. Drehzahl einstellt die die Karte von Beginn an macht, aber der muss das von 3 fixen Punkten aus berechnen.

----------------------------------------------------

Die max. Temperaturen nach 1 Durchlaufen Heaven @ 1440p sind 70°C, die 71°C blitzen nur kurz auf. Die Lüfter laufen mit max. 58% @ 1.800U/min, das ist ruhig und kühl. PT liegt bei 72%. Der Takt wird die ganze Zeit bei 1.329Mhz (1.328,5) gehalten.

Bei 40°C drehen die Lüfter noch immer mit 32% @ 970U/min. Maximaldrehzahl: 3.046 - max. 3.092U/min. 34°C - 24% @ 750U/min.

3.062U/min habe ich im BIOS eingestellt. Das waren die vorigen max. Werte. Als würden sich die Lüfter nicht nach ihrem Motor, sondern nach dem Signal von der Karte richten.

Jetzt habe ich 35°C anliegen und die Lüfter drehen mit 650 bis 670U/min @ 21%.

Ich geh jetzt mal zocken. Damit ich einen realen Wert sehe.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Hast du mal die Maximaldrehzahl im BIOS höher gestellt?
Nur weil da ein bestimmter Wert steht, heisst das nicht dass dieser auch stimmt.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Januar 2016)

Zuerst hatte ich es auf Werkseinstellung belassen -> 3.030U/min, dann habe ich mir gedacht ich stelle es mal ein wenig höher auf 3.062U/min. 

Mir scheint fast das das BIOS diese Werte nur als Richtwert nutzt und die Lüfter mit etwas Verzögerung agieren. 

Ich werd später / morgen mal versuchen die Temperatur auf 40°C zu stellen und dafür mehr Drehzahl zu geben, mal sehn was passiert, ich denke die die Karte will die Lüfter bei dieser Temperatur einfach nicht so langsam laufen lassen. Die Kombination aus Temperatur und eingestellter Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Stell doch einfach mal auf 6000 und dann per MSI Afterburner auf 100%, dann siehst du wieviel die Lüfter wirklich schaffen.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal hochgetastet. Max. habe ich 5.000U/min eingestellt.

Wer glaubt 4.400U/min einer Gigabyte Windforce 3X Karte seien laut, der will nicht wissen wie laut 3.700U/min einer EVGA Classified ACX 2.0+ anhören.

GPU-Z sagt max. 3.735U/min, MSI Afterburner zeigt 3.713.

Ich werd da mal die 3.735U/min einstellen. 

Ob das noch gesund für die Lager der Lüfter ist? Nicht umsonst werden die das ganze bei 3.030U/min abriegeln. Ich tastete mich da mit 45 -> 70, 45 -> 75, 45 -> 80% hoch. Ab 75% drehten die nicht mehr höher.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

Warum soll das ungesund sein?
Die Lüfter sind dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Januar 2016)

Weil es abgeriegelt ist, es kann aber auch eine gewisse Toleranz der Lüfter geben und die nehmen den sichersten  min. Wert.

3.735U/min (3.742U/min @ GPU-Z) sind 100%. Ich stellte bei 30°C, 747U/min mit 20% ein. Im Idle habe ich jetzt 33°C bei 870U/min und 23%. Bei 32°C @ 22% habe ich 830U7min anliegen. 60°C 40% und 1.494U/min. Die Rechnung passt. 

22% sind 821,7, 23% sind 859,05 und 24% sind 896,4 U/min.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

So genau brauchst du die Lüfter nicht einstellen, +/- 50rpm reicht locker.
Die wollen ja auch nicht, dass die Karte zu laut wird.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Januar 2016)

Ja.

Mir gefällt die Karte so langsam. 1.400Mhz - 1,10v @ 69°C bei 2.100U/min - 56%. Ich hab da noch reserven, aber so laut ist die Karte gar nicht. Ja, ich bin vom Windforce 3X Kühler verwöhnt.  Ab 1.800U/min hört man die Karte aus dem System raus.

1.410Mhz enden im Grey Screen.

Ich geh jetzt mal Just Cause 3 spielen, wobei Cities Skylines da weit empfindlicher ist. Just Cause 3 lief nicht lange. Ich geh mal auf 1.375mhz, das könnte halten.


----------



## TSR2000 (14. Januar 2016)

Hey,
jetzt mal die Rückmeldung von mir
Nachdem ich den Treiber neu installiert und die Lüfterkurve angepasst habe, läuft W3 einwandfrei.
Die Palit läuft mit 1452 MHz und wird bis 70° C warm.
Allerdings ist mein Gehäuse auch offen zur Zeit, weil ich eine andere SSD verbaut habe.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute mal, das Gehäuse zu schließen und dann weiter zu testen. Mal sehen, was dann passiert


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Januar 2016)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> Hey,
> jetzt mal die Rückmeldung von mir
> Nachdem ich den Treiber neu installiert und die Lüfterkurve angepasst habe, läuft W3 einwandfrei.
> Die Palit läuft mit 1452 MHz und wird bis 70° C warm.
> ...



Was ich die empfehlen kann bei The Witcher 3, übertakten den VRam auf 3800Mhz (wenn möglich). Da holt man noch ein paar ordentliche Prozente an fps heraus ohne gleich am Limit der Rambausteine zu sein  
Wie schnell laufen denn deine Lüfter (%) und wie hoch hast du das PT gesetzt?


----------



## Justan Image (14. Januar 2016)

An der Stelle klink' ich mich nochmal ein^^

Ist das PT wirklich so bedeutend? Denn egal wie hoch ich das PT stelle, über 1430 MHz komme ich mit meiner Jetstream einfach nicht (also zumindest nicht stable.)
Was nicht wirklich schlimm ist, dürfte den Kohl auch nicht mehr wirklich fett machen.

Den Speicher hab' ich bisher nicht übertaktet, einfach weil es in den vergangenen Generationen nicht so wirklich Sinn gemacht hat.
Und weil es Hynix ist  und VRAM ja auch etwas empfindlicher auf OC reagiert. Keine Lust auf bleibende Artefakte etc.
Allerdings ist meine letzte NVidia auch schon 'ne Weile her (7900GT), mache ich mir also unbegründet Gedanken/Sorgen?


----------



## Meroveus (14. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> An der Stelle klink' ich mich nochmal ein^^
> 
> Ist das PT wirklich so bedeutend? Denn egal wie hoch ich das PT stelle, über 1430 MHz komme ich mit meiner Jetstream einfach nicht (also zumindest nicht stable.)
> Was nicht wirklich schlimm ist, dürfte den Kohl auch nicht mehr wirklich fett machen.
> ...



Je nach dem mit welchem Spiel (TW 3 ist sehr geeignet für PT Test) oder Programm (bei Heaven 4.0 kommst du nicht ins PT) du das getestet hast , liegt es weniger am PT sondern einfach am Taktlimit des Chips. PT äußert sich durch heruntertakten, ein Chiptakt Limit durch Freezes, Crashes, Blitze, Treiberresets.


----------



## Justan Image (14. Januar 2016)

Hab' ich mir schon so gedacht. Also möchte mein Chip nicht höher gehen.
Getestet habe ich mit mehreren Spielen (aktuellere wie z.B. Witcher 3, GTAV , Fallout 4 aber auch ältere, "empfindliche" Titel wie z.B. Crysis 1)
Runtertakten tut sich gar nix mehr, weshalb ich auch gleich bei 100% PT bleiben kann.


----------



## TSR2000 (14. Januar 2016)

@hate:
Also die Lüfter laufen auf 60% keine Ahnung, wieviel das in rpm ist.
Das PT steht bei 110%, wird aber selten bis nie erreicht.
Ich bin momentan ein Bisschen im Prüfungsstress, daher kann ich momentan nicht viel testen...
Vielleicht heute abend nochmal mit geschlossenem Gehäuse testen
Gruß Till


----------



## steveglobal (14. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein Sound oder Video zum Spulenfiepen und Lüfter einer Ti gehört/gesehen. Im idealfall mit einer Palit SJ oder J. Würde das gerne mal mit meiner Vergleichen, die ich seit heute teste ;D


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rONX9XUs8Zc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol7QZUntwZ8


----------



## Dommy89 (15. Januar 2016)

Bringt SLI mit der GTX980ti was ?


----------



## chischko (15. Januar 2016)

Sorry, aber die Frage ist nun nicht unbedingt mit ja oder nein zu beantworten... klar bringt es mal mehr FPS in den meisten Games, solange SLI unterstützt wird bzw. es funktioniert. Andererseits hast Du eben auch die Nachteile: erhöhter Energieverbrauch (und damit evtl. verbunden ne neue/größere PSU), SLI Flackern, mehr Hitze, evctl. mehr Lautstätke (die obere wird immer heisser als die untere Karte), doppelten Preis etc etc etc. 

Ich persönlich will kein SLI eben aufgrund der genannten Nachteile, aber v.A. eben wegen des SLI Flackerns: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMGeQj0jhBM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp5WckB42lk


----------



## Dommy89 (15. Januar 2016)

Hm ok. Trotzdem reizt mich SLI sehr. Ich besitze die Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Die läuft schon kühl. Und ein 1000Watt Netzteil hab ich auch. Naja ich überlege es mir. Das Flackern stört natürlich extrem.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2016)

Die wenigsten Games haben ein "Sli Flickern". Das erste Video ist sogar einfach nur ein defekt (bzw sitzt die SLI-Bridge nicht richtig oder hat Wackelkontakt). 

Ich persönlich hatte schon öfters SLI, war eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. Ist allerdings gerade bei der 980TI dann irgendwie traurig falls doch mal ein Game kein SLI unterstützt und dann 700€ im PCI-E Slot stecken ohne Nutzen  

Kannst ja mal verraten was du vorhast damit zu Spielen, dann kann man evtl sagen ob es sich lohnt


----------



## OmasHighendPC (16. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die MSI Gaming ist ne "spezielle" Karte.
> Wollte meine am Anfang auch nicht behalten, da kaum Kühlerreserven und der Takt schwankte stark.
> Zwischendurch hatte ich nen MK26 drauf und wesentlich weniger Probleme.
> .


 Hast Du den MK26 wieder weggenommen? Wenn ja, warum?
Habe selber gestern den Accelero Xtreme III montiert und bin beeindruckt vom Resultat. Die ganze MSI Kühlerkonstruktion auf der Vorderseite und die original Backplate habe ich drangelassen. Das ganze scheint sehr ansprechend: GPU-Temp unter Vollast (Witcher) ist bei 60° bei ca. 75% Lüfterspeed. Ich frage mich bloss, wie's mit den Spawas und dem Speicher aussieht. Den Speicher übertakte ich erstmal nicht mehr. Und wegen der Spawas habe ich ein eigenes, aggressiveres, Lüfterprofil erstellt, damit die etwas mehr Frischluft bekommen. Aber die MSI ist damit auch übertaktungsfreudiger. Habe mal mit dem GPU Tool kurz angetestet. Bis 1485 MHz liefs ohne Fehler. Vorher hatte ich schon bei 1440 MHz nach kurzer Zeit Fehler. Ich werde heute mal testen, ob mit dem Xtreme III die 1500 MHz fehlerfrei laufen.

Grüsse!
Karl


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2016)

Weil ich nen ITX Gehäuse hatte.
Aber jetzt habe ich ein neues Gehäuse und es sitzt wieder nen MK26 drauf.


----------



## HannesSolo (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Wenn ich bei meiner Palit 980 ti SuperJetstream das PT auf 300 Watt stellen möchte, reicht es da den Regler für die Gesamt Watt im Bios auf 300 Watt hochzustellen? Im Bios sieht es nämlich so aus dass auf dem 6pol Anschluss schon bis zu 105 Watt gezogen werden dürfen auf dem 8pol bis zu 175 Watt und pcisteckplatz bis zu 75 Watt. Das wären zusammen ja auch schon über 300 Watt.....

PS: Ich habe die Anleitung wie es funktioniert über Google Suche gefunden [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum.


----------



## defPlaya (16. Januar 2016)

HannesSolo schrieb:


> Hallo, Wenn ich bei meiner Palit 980 ti SuperJetstream das PT auf 300 Watt stellen möchte, reicht es da den Regler für die Gesamt Watt im Bios auf 300 Watt hochzustellen? Im Bios sieht es nämlich so aus dass auf dem 6pol Anschluss schon bis zu 105 Watt gezogen werden dürfen auf dem 8pol bis zu 175 Watt und pcisteckplatz bis zu 75 Watt. Das wären zusammen ja auch schon über 300 Watt.....
> 
> PS: Ich habe die Anleitung wie es funktioniert über Google Suche gefunden [Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum.



Mach es wie ich hier und die Karte ist stärker als alles andere  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...alit-super-jetstream-gtx-980-ti-bios-mod.html


----------



## Dommy89 (16. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Games haben ein "Sli Flickern". Das erste Video ist sogar einfach nur ein defekt (bzw sitzt die SLI-Bridge nicht richtig oder hat Wackelkontakt).
> 
> Ich persönlich hatte schon öfters SLI, war eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden. Ist allerdings gerade bei der 980TI dann irgendwie traurig falls doch mal ein Game kein SLI unterstützt und dann 700€ im PCI-E Slot stecken ohne Nutzen
> 
> Kannst ja mal verraten was du vorhast damit zu Spielen, dann kann man evtl sagen ob es sich lohnt


Zocke GTA5, Battlefront, CS:GO usw. Halt das gängiste. Aber ich enke das ich mir kein SLI zulege. Irgendwie lohnt sich das nicht glaube ich. Vielleicht hole ich mir einfach ne neue Grafikkarte von Nvidia wenn eine kommt.


----------



## steveglobal (16. Januar 2016)

Teste gerade meine neue 980Ti Jetstream. Mein ASIC ist 78,4%. Ist der Wert noch in Ordnung? Wie teste ich jetzt am besten noch das Spulenfiepen?


----------



## chischko (17. Januar 2016)

Heiligs Blechle! 78,4 ist nen supert Wert! das spulenfiepen testest du am besten mit nem Benchmark mit hohen FPS... 3DMark wäre da meine erste Wahl... halt nicht den Firestrike sondern einen der lower Benchmarks


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Teste gerade meine neue 980Ti Jetstream. Mein ASIC ist 78,4%. Ist der Wert noch in Ordnung? Wie teste ich jetzt am besten noch das Spulenfiepen?


Nein absolut schlecht, schick die bloss wieder zurück. 
Mal ehrlich, die ASIC ist völlig überbewertet.


----------



## vinyard (17. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein absolut schlecht, schick die bloss wieder zurück.
> Mal ehrlich, die ASIC ist völlig überbewertet.



Kann ich nur recht geben meine gtx 980 ti superjet hat nur eine 61.9 asic läuft aber super 1316mhz standart aber bei oc ist bei 1390 ende bei standart spannung


----------



## steveglobal (17. Januar 2016)

Macht ihr OC per Software oder Bios? Würde aus meiner Jetstream gerne ein Super Jetstream machen und die lüfterkurve ändern. Aktuell ist auf meiner der N10808 Bios drauf.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich mach das bei mir alles im BIOS,  halte nichts von Zusatzprogrammen.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

kanman so nicht sagen jom...
weil wenn du z.b. ne classi hast kannst du über evga precisions x mehr spannung draufgeben... 
standardt ging bei kepler z.b. nur 1,21v... mit precisions x gehen 1,3v... das vrinct paar mhz mehr...
jedoch bei der schlechten skalierung von takt/ spannung bei maxwell weis ich nicht ob sich das lohnt...

jedoch prinzipiel ist es das beste das bios zu editieren... habe ich auch gemacht bei meiner classi sodas es auch ohne tool höher boostet...

bios hat halt den vorteil das es nicht geosartig crashn und das betriebssystem aufhängen kann solange die werte stable sind... bei instabielen werten kann der pc da genau so gut abschmiern...
aber an für sich ist n modbios immer besser... auser unter so spezielen bedingunen wie die classi/lightning wo man nen programm braucj für max spannung um max takt zu erreichen


----------



## Tommy_Lee (17. Januar 2016)

Guten Tag

Gibt es bei diesen beiden Gigabyte Grafikkarten Unterschiede, abgesehen vom Preis und der Kühlung (Luft/Wasser)?

Gigabyte GTX 980 Pi Xtreme Gaming Waterforce
Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce

Die Luftkühlung soll schon sehr gut sein und für mich wäre die Waterforce Version interessant, wenn ich sie in meinen Kreislauf integrieren könnte. Was aber wohl nicht funktioniert.


 Was ich mich aktuell frage ist, ob sich ein Umstieg von einer GTX970 auf eine GTX980 ti überhaupt noch lohnt.

Rechnung für mich wäre aktuell 275 Euro für die GTX970 als Einnahme, die GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce kostet 680 Euro und somit wären 405 Euro als Ausgabe nötig.


 Wie ist eure Meinung dazu und was für Erfahrung habt ihr?


 Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2016)

Warum nimmst du eine AiO um sie in deinen Wasserkreislauf einzubinden?
Wenn du einen fertigen Umbau für deine Wasserkühlung haben willst, dann kauf doch die richtige Karte.
Produktvergleich ASUS ROG POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08LO-MONM00), Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90502-10P), EVGA GeForce GTX 980 T
https://www.caseking.de/pc-komponenten/grafikkarten/king-mod-grafikkarten/nvidia-geforce

Der Sprung von einer 970 auf eine 980Ti ist ab 1080p deutlich spürbar.
Auch wegen dem VRAM.


----------



## willi4000 (17. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein absolut schlecht, schick die bloss wieder zurück.
> Mal ehrlich, die ASIC ist völlig überbewertet.




Was sagt denn der ASIC Wert aus?
Sind 69,1% schlecht?


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

hat die poseidon nicht wieder alu mitten drin?
ich bin kein freund von mischkreisläufen... aber muss jeder für sich wissen


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Januar 2016)

willi4000 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der ASIC Wert aus?
> Sind 69,1% schlecht?



Für manche viel und für manche gar nichts. Meine hat 69,5% und läuft stabil 1425 MHz ohne VCore Erhöhung.
Alles individudel meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hat die poseidon nicht wieder alu mitten drin?



Gute Frage, wäre Alu nicht zu weich um ein Rohr in eine Nut zu pressen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlüsse schaun irgendwie vernickelt aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

kp obs zu weich ist... ich frage ja auch nur weil es damals bei der 780 poseidon so war...
und deswegen hier im forum viele gemeckert haben...

und soweit ich weis ist es suboptimal metalle zu mischen... selbst wenn man ne flüssigkeit gegen korision drin hat gibt es minimalen erhöhten verschleis am weicheren metal... in dem falle dem alu...
dann kanns sein dasses mir mit der zeit die kühler verstopft...
aber mit korisionsschutz dauert das sehr lange gegenüber ohne... deswegen bin ich krein freund vom mischen...


----------



## chischko (17. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> aber mit korisionsschutz dauert das sehr lange gegenüber ohne... deswegen bin ich krein freund vom mischen...


Hast Du da Erfahrungen mit? Ich meine verschiedene Metall im Kreislauf zu haben und deswegen nun etwas Bammel deswegen. 
Ich hab das hier drin und nun bin ich eben etwas verunsichert


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gute Frage, wäre Alu nicht zu weich um ein Rohr in eine Nut zu pressen?


Warum sollte es zu weich sein? 
Kupfer ist auch nicht wirklich hart.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

persönliche erfahrung nein...
habs aber in englischen foren paar mal gelesen...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Mit Korrosionsschutz ist es noch ok, aber nicht gut.
Alu ist halt unedler als Kupfer.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Januar 2016)

genau das meine ich ja... sowas ich gelesen habe hilft es gegen das auflösen bzw die abnutzung... jedoch tut den prozess nicht beenden... sprich statt nach 4moanten ist anch 2 jahren z.b. die wakü und die kühler saudreckig...
deswegen rate ich von mischzen ab... jedochg weis ich nicht wie stark der effekt wirklich ist


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Das wäre mal interessant zu wissen.
Aber würde wenn es geht, immer nur ein Metall verwenden.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Januar 2016)

dazu raten ja auch die meisten seiten...
weil dadurch eliminiert manndas problem absolut


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Januar 2016)

willi4000 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der ASIC Wert aus?
> Sind 69,1% schlecht?



Meine Classy hat 77,9% oder warens 76,9% und braucht für 1.450mhz auch mal ihre 1,162v.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Meine Classy hat 77,9% oder warens 76,9% und braucht für 1.450mhz auch mal ihre 1,162v.


Brauch sie das, oder nimmt sie sich das?
Meine MSI nimmt sich bei 1392MHz auch 1,187V, nur brauchen tut sie das nicht.
Die begnügt sich auch mit weniger, man muss es ihr nur beibringen.


----------



## steveglobal (19. Januar 2016)

Meint ihr ich sollte die Palit non Jetstream auf eine Super Jetstream bekommen ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen?


----------



## Meroveus (19. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich sollte die Palit non Jetstream auf eine Super Jetstream bekommen ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen?



Das wird Problemlos möglich sein, da sich die Super Jetstream zur Jetstream, nur durch einen geringfügig höheren Werkstakt unterscheidet. Ansonsten sind die Karten völlig identisch (von Chipgüte und Asic mal abgesehen).


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Brauch sie das, oder nimmt sie sich das?
> Meine MSI nimmt sich bei 1392MHz auch 1,187V, nur brauchen tut sie das nicht.
> Die begnügt sich auch mit weniger, man muss es ihr nur beibringen.



Die 1,175v nimmt die bei 1.405mhz.


----------



## Vito90 (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage.
Hab mir jetzt die MSI 980Ti 6G gekauft. Ich habe echt lange hin und her überlegt.
Hatte zuvor eine Zotac GTX 570, somit war der Sprung für mich natürlich unfassbar riesig.

Ich hatte nur die Zweifel, ob ich nicht doch auf "Pascal" warten soll. Habe schon häufig gelesen, dass da von einem unglaublichen Sprung gesprochen wird, was die Leistung angeht.
Dennoch eine gute Entscheidung mit der 980ti ? Ich spiele überwiegend auf 1080P (Klar, dafür ist sie Stand aktuell overpowered, aber ich rüste mein System meist nur alle 4-5 Jahre auf).

Danke

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Was heisst überwiegend?
Overpowered für FHD ist sie bestimmt nicht, gibt genug Spiele die sie da in die Knie zwingen.
Ob es eine gute Entscheidung war, kannst du nur selber entscheiden.


----------



## Vito90 (19. Januar 2016)

Also ich spiele vorwiegend nur Shooter (Black ops 3, CSGO, Battlefield 4) und das immer in 1080P.
Bei allen 3 games liefert die Karte aktuell in FHD natürlich locker flockig über 100 FPS bei allen Einstellungen auf MAX.

Daher hoffe ich, die nächsten Jahre damit noch gut zurecht zu kommen.
Hatte meine GTX 570 immerhin auch knappe 5 oder 6 Jahre, sie hat bis zum Schluss eine solide Leistung gebracht.

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Na dann passt doch alles.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Januar 2016)

Vito90 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgende Frage.
> Hab mir jetzt die MSI 980Ti 6G gekauft. Ich habe echt lange hin und her überlegt.
> ...



Die "unglaublichen Sprünge" werden eher auf die Double Precision Leistung bezogen sein, weil Pascal in Richtung Mixed Precision geht. Die Single Precision wird natürlich auch höher sein, aber vermutlich keine Leistungsexplosion werden. Du kannst also heute Abend beruhigt schlafen gehen.


----------



## Vito90 (19. Januar 2016)

Nvidia's next-gen Pascal GPU will offer 10x the performance of Titan X, 8-way SLI | PCWorld

klingt ordentlich


----------



## Tommy_Lee (19. Januar 2016)

Ja keine Frage, 10 Mal mehr Power wäre schon mal gute Idee von Geforce bei der aktuellen Leistung.

Bin selbst auch aktuell hin und her gerissen, ob ich mir eine Gigabyte GTX980 ti Xtreme Gaming 
noch kaufe oder nicht. Da der Preisverfall aktuell dann wohl eher steil nach unten sich entwickeln wird.

Wie seht ihr das? Wurde mir gerne eine Kaufen, nur ob es sich lohnt von einer GTX970 G1 auf eine GTX980 ti Xtreme, hmmmmm.

Gruß Tommy_Lee


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Ob sich das lohnt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Januar 2016)

es ist faszinierend wie viele leute täglich hier fragen ob sich dies das lohnt...
obwohl doch logisch ist das nur sie selbst entscheiden können....

sobald die leistung deiner aktuellen graka nimemr reicht lohnt es sich aufzurüsten... jedoch gibt es dann auch wieder die leute die sagen dan reudziere ich details und auflösung bisses so höslich wird dasses kein spas mehr macht... so hats n kumpel gemacht der jetzt von ner gtx285 auf ne 980ti umgestiegen ist....
so gesehen hat er sich 1mal aufrüsten gespart... aber da hat schon das zugucken beim zockn kein spas mehr gemacht...

entscheiden musst es letztenendes du


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

1mal hat er sich gespart?
Würde eher sagen 4-5mal.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2016)

Naja, GTX 285 1gb -> GTX 580 1,5gb -> GTX  780Ti 3,0gb -> GTX 980Ti 6,0gb

Eher 2 mal.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Hatte zwar keine 285, aber 260->5770->460->6870->570->7870->670->290->970->980->980ti.
Die Hälfte wären dann 4,5 
Wobei ich glaube, dass ich noch ne 5850 dazwischen hatte.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Januar 2016)

Okay. Bei mir war´s vernünftiger. GTX 260 -> GTX 560ti (nur ein paar Monate) -> HD7970 -> GTX 780 Ti -> GTX 980 Ti


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich bastel halt gerne.


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Januar 2016)

Abend Zusammen
Bin heute im I-Net auf die 980ti Poseidon von ROG/Asus gestossen.
Wie ihr wohl wisst ist dies eine Hybrid gekühlte Karte, da erschien mir die Frage, welche Qualitäten der Wasserblock hat. 
Da die Karte ja noch Lüfter hat, welche ich auf ca 40% setzen würde, könnte man so die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf niedriger halten und wohl auch die Lautstärke verringern.
Fals jemand erfahrung mit der Karte hat wäre ich um eine Antwort dankbar.

Grüsse
Robin


----------



## steAK79 (20. Januar 2016)

Nur als kleiner Tip:

MSI GTX 980 TI 6G für 689€ bei mindfactory.
Werd dann wohl mal SLI testen müssen


----------



## steveglobal (20. Januar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Das wird Problemlos möglich sein, da sich die Super Jetstream zur Jetstream, nur durch einen geringfügig höheren Werkstakt unterscheidet. Ansonsten sind die Karten völlig identisch (von Chipgüte und Asic mal abgesehen).



Reicht denn Afterburner aus um alles so einzustellen wie es bei der Super Jetstream als standard ist oder komme ich dann nicht um ein BIOS flash rum?


----------



## Justan Image (20. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Reicht denn Afterburner aus um alles so einzustellen wie es bei der Super Jetstream als standard ist oder komme ich dann nicht um ein BIOS flash rum?


Da reicht der Afterburner aus.

Auf wieviel Boost kommst Du denn ohne was zu ändern?
Ich hab's eben nochmal getestet: in W3 komme ich out-of-the-box auf 1302MHz, was ja schon 61MHz über dem Boost der Super Jetstream liegt.
Wie hoch diese wiederum von Haus aus boostet weiß ich nicht, ist bestimmt auch von Karte zu Karte verschieden (Chipgüte?).

So, wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der ausgewiesene Boost nur ein Richtwert.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Reicht denn Afterburner aus um alles so einzustellen wie es bei der Super Jetstream als standard ist oder komme ich dann nicht um ein BIOS flash rum?



Der MSI Afterburner ist dafür völlig ausreichend, ein Bios Flash ist dafür nicht nötig. Vorausgesetzt du hast nicht vor das PT weiter zu erhöhen als mit MSI Afterburner möglich ist, oder die Voltage mehr zu erhöhen, als Palit Werkseitig zulässt (Wahrscheinlich sind das 1.21 V -1.23  V).


----------



## TK50 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich brauche mal einen Rat. Zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit mir selbst und überlege mir eine GTX 980 Ti zu holen oder ob ich auf die Pascal warten soll.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine GTX 770 2 Gb und die läufts zwar aber der Speicher ist in den meisten Spielen oft im Anschlag.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2016)

Im Afterburner steht bei VCore nur 0 und dann kann ich erhöhen. Mit wem/was/wie bekomme ich die Spannung runter?
Ohne Erhöhung läuft sie mit 1425 MHz. Mir reichen aber der 1304er Boost und würde gerne senken.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

unglaublich jedes mald as gleiche....
das kannst nur du wissen ob sichs lohnt...
brauchst die leistung jetzt dann rpste auf... kannst dubwarten warte...

auserdem übertakten is ja auch noch möglich


----------



## Gimmick (20. Januar 2016)

TK50 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal einen Rat. Zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit mir selbst und überlege mir eine GTX 980 Ti zu holen oder ob ich auf die Pascal warten soll.
> 
> Zur Zeit habe ich eine GTX 770 2 Gb und die läufts zwar aber der Speicher ist in den meisten Spielen oft im Anschlag.



Wie immer: 
Wenn es dich jetzt stört -> kauf jetzt. Wenn du von dir aus noch warten kannst -> warte.


----------



## TK50 (20. Januar 2016)

Das ist es ja das Problem. Ich kann nicht warten und werde es bereuen wenn die Pascal Generation noch besser wird und ich hätte dann für das gleiche Geld mehr Leistung.
Wann rechnet ihr mit Pascal? 2. Quartal oder erst im 3. Quartal?

Die 770 ist schon durch Afterburner übertaktet, mehr geht net sonst stürzt der Treiber immer am.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Januar 2016)

Das ist doch immer das selbe Problem. Man will und muss warten. Man weis über die Leistung von Big Maxwell bescheid, aber noch nichts über Pascal. Kauf dir jetzt eine 980ti mit 6gb Vram, das wird lange reichen. 

Ich spiele zwar nur in 1440p mit 60hz, aber da kann ich die 980ti nicht immer auslasten. Dafür geht der Vram über 3gb.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

mir reicht meine 680 auch schon lang nimmer...
nur seh ich ned ein dennherstellern geld zu gebe für die momentane technik...die is am ende...... pascal is wieder neu und anderst.... und nur da werd ich reininvestiern...
sonst höt ich schon lang ne 980ti... aber nuja wie gesagt ich sehs ned ein...


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Januar 2016)

Deshalb kauf ich nur Vollausbau. HD7970, GTX 780Ti, GTX 980Ti.


----------



## drebbin (20. Januar 2016)

Naja bei einer 7950 zu 7970 war die kleine Wahl kein Fehler in der preis Leistung. 780Ti und 980Ti verstehe ich allerdings.
Am Ende geht es ja eigentlich immer um die Leistung in dem Moment wenn man kauft.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Januar 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Im Afterburner steht bei VCore nur 0 und dann kann ich erhöhen. Mit wem/was/wie bekomme ich die Spannung runter?
> Ohne Erhöhung läuft sie mit 1425 MHz. Mir reichen aber der 1304er Boost und würde gerne senken.



Die Spannung kannst du im Afterburner leider nicht absenken, sondern nur erhöhen, ansonsten läuft sie mit Werks Spannung. Du könntest entweder mit einem Bios Mod die Spannung anpassen, oder die elegantere und einfachere Lösung, deinen gewünschten Effekt mit einer Absenkung des Powertargets erzielen. Die Karte würde zum Beispiel bei 90 % Powertarget niedriger takten und sich ergo auch mit der Spannung an den niedrigeren Takt anpassen. Je nach dem welche Spannung X sie für Takt Y braucht. Einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## steveglobal (20. Januar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Der MSI Afterburner ist dafür völlig ausreichend, ein Bios Flash ist dafür nicht nötig. Vorausgesetzt du hast nicht vor das PT weiter zu erhöhen als mit MSI Afterburner möglich ist, oder die Voltage mehr zu erhöhen, als Palit Werkseitig zulässt (Wahrscheinlich sind das 1.21 V -1.23  V).



Also Fakt ist, dass der Speichertakt identisch mit der SJ ist, somit muss ich nur den Coretakt anpassen. Ist das überhaupt schon ein Takt an den man sich langsam herantasten sollte oder ist das problemlos möglich.
Kann ich auch auf die Werte der ASUS 980Ti kommen ohne PT oder Voltage (Chiptakt: 1216MHz, Boost: 1317MHz, Speicher: 6GB GDDR5, 1800MHz)
Will halt kein max. OC, sondern nur auf einen guten Retail Takt wie bei zb von Asus und hab mir so kosten mit der non-SJ eingespart


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauf ich nur Vollausbau. HD7970, GTX 780Ti, GTX 980Ti.


Die 780ti und 980ti sind nicht der Vollausbau, das sind die Titan Black und Titan X.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauf ich nur Vollausbau. HD7970, GTX 780Ti, GTX 980Ti.



werd ich jetzt auch nurnoch^^ damals als schüler ging nur die 670 wose zu nem falschen preis eingetragen war (100€) zu wenig und netterweise amazon damals das ding mir trotzdem zu dem preis zugesendet hat xD
später hab ich fürn verkaufspreis der 670 lukü die 680 hydrocopper gekauft die 100mhz mehr lauft 

aber jetzt in der ausbildung hab ich genügend geld für vollausbauten^^ son midend teil kommt ma nie wieder innen pc 

na ok betiteln wirs als fqstvollausbau zu bezahlbaren preisen


----------



## Justan Image (20. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist, dass der Speichertakt identisch mit der SJ ist, somit muss ich nur den Coretakt anpassen. Ist das überhaupt schon ein Takt an den man sich langsam herantasten sollte oder ist das problemlos möglich.
> Kann ich auch auf die Werte der ASUS 980Ti kommen ohne PT oder Voltage (Chiptakt: 1216MHz, Boost: 1317MHz, Speicher: 6GB GDDR5, 1800MHz)
> Will halt kein max. OC, sondern nur auf einen guten Retail Takt wie bei zb von Asus und hab mir so kosten mit der non-SJ eingespart


Stell den Core Takt auf +168 und Du hast denselben Boost-Takt wie die Super Jetstream.
Starte ein (forderndes) Spiel Deiner Wahl und beobachte mit Hilfe des OSDs was passiert.
Wenn das Spiel/Treiber unerwartet abstürzt nimmst Du den Takt eben wieder etwas zurück.

Ich weiß nicht was Du so zockst, ich nehme zurzeit gerne Witcher 3 und Fallout 4. 
W3 ist sehr empfindlich was den Takt angeht, und nimmt in manchen Szenen gerne mal Takt etwas zurück; ob ich was am Power Target ändere oder nicht.
Fallout 4 hält den Takt (momentan 1440 MHz) ohne Probleme, stürzt dafür ganz selten aber mal ab.
Mit 1420 MHz ist es bisher noch nicht abgestürzt. Habe aber auch noch nicht so ganz raus, ob es nicht einfach am Spiel liegt.
Da aber GTAV auch mal mit 1440 MHz abgeschmiert ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass es doch am Takt liegen könnte.
Aber da ich momentan eh W3 spiele und das auch nicht abstürzt....


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> W3 ist sehr empfindlich was den Takt angeht, und nimmt in manchen Szenen gerne mal Takt etwas zurück; ob ich was am Power Target ändere oder nicht.


Der Boost regelt sich ja nicht nur durch das PT, sondern auch über die Temperatur.
Meine MSI schafft mit dem originalen Kühler 1380-1390MHz, kommt da aber auf 82-84°C.
Mit dem MK26 hatte ich bis jetzt max 63°C und konstante 1482MHz.
Wobei das PT bei mir eh kaum begrenzen wird, da ich es auf 75/150/150/300W gestellt habe.


----------



## Justan Image (20. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Boost regelt sich ja nicht nur durch das PT, sondern auch über die Temperatur.
> Meine MSI schafft mit dem originalen Kühler 1380-1390MHz, kommt da aber auf 82-84°C.
> Mit dem MK26 hatte ich bis jetzt max 63°C und konstante 1482MHz.
> Wobei das PT bei mir eh kaum begrenzen wird, da ich es auf 75/150/150/300W gestellt habe.


Bisher war die GPU Temp noch nie höher als 71°C, und das bei 1440MHz. Lüfter läuft dabei auf ca. 46%.
Power Target wie gesagt auf 100.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Viele Karten regeln schon bei ca.65°C eine Stufe runter.


----------



## Justan Image (20. Januar 2016)

Oh ok, das wusste ich nicht. Könnte also sein, dass es stabiler wird, wenn die Karte noch kühler wäre?
Dachte die 70°C wären kühl genug.

Hm, das werde ich wohl nachher mal testen müssen; kann die Lüfter definitiv noch hochdrehen, ist ja bisher unhörbar (vor allem durch die verwendeten Kopfhörer.)


----------



## steveglobal (21. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Boost regelt sich ja nicht nur durch das PT, sondern auch über die Temperatur.
> Meine MSI schafft mit dem originalen Kühler 1380-1390MHz, kommt da aber auf 82-84°C.
> Mit dem MK26 hatte ich bis jetzt max 63°C und konstante 1482MHz.
> Wobei das PT bei mir eh kaum begrenzen wird, da ich es auf 75/150/150/300W gestellt habe.



Also da ich den Stresstest gerade mal mit dem ATITool gemacht habe, begrenzt wohl immer Volt oder PT die Karte zurück auf Coretakt, anstatt auf Boost zu bleiben. Meine Temp ist mit 50 Mhz OC nie über 72 °C

Daher frage ich mich gerade warum die nicht konstant im Boost läuft...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Also da ich den Stresstest gerade mal mit dem ATITool gemacht habe, begrenzt wohl immer Volt oder PT die Karte zurück auf Coretakt, anstatt auf Boost zu bleiben. Meine Temp ist mit 50 Mhz OC nie über 72 °C
> 
> Daher frage ich mich gerade warum die nicht konstant im Boost läuft...


Ob das PT begrenzt, sollte ja wohl leicht herauszufinden sein.
Genauso bei der Voltzahl.
Einfach mal alle Werte ordentlich beobachten.


----------



## TK50 (21. Januar 2016)

Hab mich entschieden. Werde in den nächsten Wochen eine Ti bestellen.
Hab die MSI im Auge, ist sie ok oder reicht die günstigere Alternative von Gigabyte? Budget so 650€+-30€


----------



## Meroveus (21. Januar 2016)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist, dass der Speichertakt identisch mit der SJ ist, somit muss ich nur den Coretakt anpassen. Ist das überhaupt schon ein Takt an den man sich langsam herantasten sollte oder ist das problemlos möglich.
> Kann ich auch auf die Werte der ASUS 980Ti kommen ohne PT oder Voltage (Chiptakt: 1216MHz, Boost: 1317MHz, Speicher: 6GB GDDR5, 1800MHz)
> Will halt kein max. OC, sondern nur auf einen guten Retail Takt wie bei zb von Asus und hab mir so kosten mit der non-SJ eingespart



Ja der Speichertakt ist identisch, weil sie sich nur im Werkstakt (Kerntakt) unterscheiden. Den Core / Kerntakt zu verändern ist nicht schwierig, da die JS im Referenztakt läuft, sollte eine Erhöhung von +150 MHz auf den Kerntakt problemlos möglich sein und du hast damit wahrscheinlich schon die Werte der SJ. Falls nicht kannst du weiter in 10 MHz schritten erhöhen, bis Blitze, Freezes, Treiberresets, Abstürze auftreten (die GPU nimmt dabei keinen Schaden, also keine Sorge ). Dann solltest du wieder um 10 MHz verringern bis alles stabil ist. Bestes Spiel dafür wäre TW3



SteveJ schrieb:


> Also da ich den Stresstest gerade mal mit dem ATITool gemacht habe, begrenzt wohl immer Volt oder PT die Karte zurück auf Coretakt, anstatt auf Boost zu bleiben. Meine Temp ist mit 50 Mhz OC nie über 72 °C
> 
> Daher frage ich mich gerade warum die nicht konstant im Boost läuft...



Deine Karte läuft doch im Boost (Standard Takt wäre 1000 MHz, Boost ca 1200 MHz). Sie taktet nur ab ca. 65° eine Booststufe (13 MHz) und eine Voltstufe (sollte dann statt mit glaub ich 1.19V mit 1.175 V laufen) herunter. Dieses Verhalten ist aber normal und tritt zum Beispiel bei mir auch auf.


----------



## Justan Image (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hab' mir jetzt mal 'ne neue Lüfterkurve gebastelt und komme unter Last nicht mehr über 60°C.
Und diese erreicht die Karte nur mit viel Mühe, meist sind's so um die 57°C.
Das PT hab' ich auf 110, das Temp Limit auf 85°C.
Dadurch wird der Boost von 1440 MHz auch in W3 durchgehend gehalten; ab 1450 MHz gibt's aber nach wie vor Crashes.
Trotzdem ist die Karte weiterhin nicht aus meinem System herauszuhören.

Danke für den Tipp mit der Temp @JoM79, habe ich gar nicht in Erwähnung gezogen 



SteveJ schrieb:


> [...]Meine Temp ist mit 50 Mhz OC nie über 72 °C
> 
> Daher frage ich mich gerade warum die nicht konstant im Boost läuft...


Das ist viel zu hoch. Hier mal meine Lüfterkurve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 45°C: 30% -> 50°C: 55% -> 65°C: 80% -> 85°C: 100%

Kommt natürlich auch 'n bisschen auf Deine Gehäuselüftung an. Meine Jetstream werkelt in einem CM Storm Trooper.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir jetzt mal 'ne neue Lüfterkurve gebastelt und komme unter Last nicht mehr über 60°C.
> Und diese erreicht die Karte nur mit viel Mühe, meist sind's so um die 57°C.
> Das PT hab' ich auf 110, das Temp Limit auf 85°C.
> Dadurch wird der Boost von 1440 MHz auch in W3 durchgehend gehalten; ab 1450 MHz gibt's aber nach wie vor Crashes.
> ...



Irgendwann geht halt nicht mehr vom Chip. Bei 1506MHz habe ich Abstürze, egal ob 1,187 oder 1,25V.
1482MHz laufen aber problemlos. 
Werde da jetzt  die Voltzahlen runter setzen, mal gucken wo ich lande.
Achja, iiihhh Afterburner, denn nehmen ich nur zur Kontrolle bis alles läuft.


----------



## Justan Image (21. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> [...] Achja, iiihhh Afterburner, denn nehmen ich nur zur Kontrolle bis alles läuft.


In diesem Stadium befinde ich mich ja noch^^
Außerdem kann der mir alle Werte so schön im Display meiner G15 anzeigen, mag keine OSDs...


----------



## wolflux (21. Januar 2016)

TK50 schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden. Werde in den nächsten Wochen eine Ti bestellen.
> Hab die MSI im Auge, ist sie ok oder reicht die günstigere Alternative von Gigabyte? Budget so 650€+-30€



Ich würde die billigste Karte nehmen die eine Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel bietet und einen guten Lüfter für 50 Euro darauf schrauben.
Fertig. 1450 MHz sind dir sicher.

--------------





JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwann geht halt nicht mehr vom Chip. Bei 1506MHz habe ich Abstürze, egal ob 1,187 oder 1,25V.
> 1482MHz laufen aber problemlos.
> Werde da jetzt  die Voltzahlen runter setzen, mal gucken wo ich lande.
> Achja, iiihhh Afterburner, denn nehmen ich nur zur Kontrolle bis alles läuft.



Ich kann es nicht erklären aber diese 1506 MHz wollte ich auch unbedingt erreichen,
vermutlich ist es etwas Psychologisches.
Diese Zahl hat etwas Mystiges.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich werde am We die WLP meiner Garka erneuern. Versuche mal mit dem EK Waterblock und mit Flüssigmetall das letzte grad herauszuholen. Auf der Anleitung von EK steht, dass auf jeden "phase regulator" normale WLP draufpacken soll. Nur was sind jetzt diese Regulatoren?  Da wo R22 bzw R33 steht oder die Bausteine rechts daneben? ich glaube ich habe das beim ersten mal gar nicht gemacht sondern nur die Pads draufgelegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steAK79 (21. Januar 2016)

WLP hab ich auch nur auf der GPU,
den Rest mit den beiliegenden Pads beklebt.
Meinst Du damit jetzt, dass zwischen Pads und Kühlobjekt noch WLP sollte oder verstehe ich die Frage nicht/ falsch?


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

steAK79 schrieb:


> WLP hab ich auch nur auf der GPU,
> den Rest mit den beiliegenden Pads beklebt.
> Meinst Du damit jetzt, dass zwischen Pads und Kühlobjekt noch WLP sollte oder verstehe ich die Frage nicht/ falsch?



Ja so steht es in der Anleitung! Nur welche sind die phase regulaor?


----------



## MfDoom (21. Januar 2016)

Die Paste darf nur auf edle Metalle wie Nickel, Kupfer und aufs Silizium. Nicht auf Kunsstoff oder Alu, da frisst sie sich rein.


----------



## TK50 (21. Januar 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich würde die billigste Karte nehmen die eine Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel bietet und einen guten Lüfter für 50 Euro darauf schrauben.
> Fertig. 1450 MHz sind dir sicher.



Auch ne Lösung aber davon hab ich 0 Plan.
Günstigste ist 640€ von KFA2 und dann noch 50 0€ drauf sind dann 690€.
Die Zotac Amp! Ist sogar günstiger.
Zotac Amp ist doch die stärkste Karte von allen Customs oder?
.
Edit: Vergesst den Text über den Zotac Amp, ich erzähle unsinn.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

Das Flüssigmetall kommt nur auf die GPU. Mir geht es um die phase regulator. Da würde ich normale MX 4 Paste draufpacken! ABER WO SIND DIESE REGULATOREN.
Muhahahahaha vielleicht habe ich es zu kompliziert geschrieben!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Januar 2016)

(Tutorial) Graphics Cards Voltage Regulator Modules (VRM) Explained – Geeks3D
Vieleicht hilft die das, soweit ich das verstehe sind Regulatoren die VRM´s.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Link. Ich gucke mir das später mal in Ruhe an. BTW für GTX 980 ti Classiy gibt es nur den waterblock von EK von der GTX 780 Classiy richtig?


----------



## chischko (21. Januar 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ich gucke mir das später mal in Ruhe an. BTW für GTX 980 ti Classiy gibt es nur den waterblock von EK von der GTX 780 Classiy richtig?



Korrekt


----------



## wolflux (21. Januar 2016)

PCGH Ausgabe 02/2016 Seite 41.
Am besten du investierst die 4 € und holst dir diese Ausgabe. Ganz rechts sind die Phasen u Spulen.

Die 980 Ti Classy habe ich unter Wasser mit dem EK. aber die Phasen für den Speicher müssen mit Luft gekühlt werden.

Das mit der Flüssigmetall würde ich niemals tun da genau dort um die GPU herum Kontakte sind. Danach kannst du die Karte wegen 5 Grad wegwerfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

Stimmt haha die habe ich sogar zu Hause rumliegen! Oh man!

Ziemlich schlecht mit der Classy, dass die Phasen per Luft gekühlt werden müssen! Naja!


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

Ich würde nie wieder Flüssigmetall nehmen.
Wenn dir das eintrocknet, reisst es dir das DIE kaputt.
Vor allem lohnt es sich einfach nicht wegen 2-3°C.


----------



## defPlaya (21. Januar 2016)

Ok also nicht auf die GPU! Dann kommt die halt nur auf die CPU drauf!
Als ich der Kühler von der Palit entfernt hatte waren die ganzen Kontakte mit WLP bedeckt! So sauber wie mache die GPU sauber haben habe ich nicht hinbekommen! Aber normale WLP ist wohl nicht das Problem!


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Januar 2016)

Ein Flüssigmetallpad kann man hingegen problemlos verwenden. Aber von der Flüssigmetall Paste würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## chischko (21. Januar 2016)

Was ist den nen Fluüssigmetallpad??


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

Legst du zwischen Kühler und HS/DIE und durch die Wärme wird es flüssig.
https://www.caseking.de/coollaboratory-liquid-metalpad-1xcpu-zuwa-034.html


----------



## wolflux (22. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ein Flüssigmetallpad kann man hingegen problemlos verwenden. Aber von der Flüssigmetall Paste würde ich die Finger lassen.



Das Flüssigmetallpad  kannte ich noch garnicht. Abgefahren was die sich so einfallen lassen.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Januar 2016)

Das nutze ich seit der GTX 780ti, also seit April 2015. Es bringt zwischen 5°C bis 7°C. Aktuell verwende ich es auch bei der 980ti Classified von EVGA. Nur werde ich das Netzteil nach oben verbauen, und die EVGA Karte bekommt den Raijintek Morpheus. Ich hab im Moment nur 11cm von der Backplate der Karte zum Netzteil. Mit dem Kühler wären es nur mehr 4cm, also zu wenig. 

Das Metalpad werde ich aber nicht mehr so einfach montieren können, beim ACX 2.0 + Kühler war es noch einfach, der ist kompakter und näher an der Karte. Wen ich den Kühler auf die Karte setze, und die Karte dann umdrehe, muss ich Kühler und Karte zusammenhalten, in so fern wäre es fast besser in dieser hinsicht eine Prolimatech PK-1 oder eben die noch verpackte Noctua NT-H1 zu verwenden. Das ist in dem Fall einfach sicherer. Oder ich nehm mal die kleinen zurechtgeschnittenen GPU Pad´s. Normal sollte nichts verrutschen. Es waren immer CPU´s die ich passen zurecht Schnitt. Theoretisch müsste ein kleines Pad mit 20 x 20mm mehr Wirkung haben, als eine WLP.

In Summe verliere ich mit einer WLP ca. 5°C und 200U/min weniger, gewinne aber warscheinlich 10 - 20°C bei über 1.00U/min weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> In Summe verliere ich mit einer WLP ca. 5°C und 200U/min weniger, gewinne aber warscheinlich 10 - 20°C bei über 1.00U/min weniger.


Interessant inwieweit doch die Erfahrungen auseinander gehen.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Januar 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ok also nicht auf die GPU! Dann kommt die halt nur auf die CPU drauf!
> Als ich der Kühler von der Palit entfernt hatte waren die ganzen Kontakte mit WLP bedeckt! So sauber wie mache die GPU sauber haben habe ich nicht hinbekommen! Aber normale WLP ist wohl nicht das Problem!



... auch EVGA hat sehr viel WLP übrig ....


----------



## chischko (22. Januar 2016)

Mal noch ne Frage zum Thema Flüssigmetalpad: Gilt das mit den 5K Differenz auch für WaKü auf meiner GPU oder ist das doch eher Wunschdenken?


----------



## Justan Image (22. Januar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Der MSI Afterburner ist dafür völlig ausreichend, ein Bios Flash ist dafür nicht nötig. Vorausgesetzt du hast nicht vor das PT weiter zu erhöhen als mit MSI Afterburner möglich ist, oder die Voltage mehr zu erhöhen, als Palit Werkseitig zulässt (Wahrscheinlich sind das 1.21 V -1.23  V).


Also meine Jetstream geht von selbst nicht über 1.187V.
Hab' grad mal geguckt was passiert wenn ich auf 1.205V anhebe: Prompt ging mein Boost von 1440 MHz hoch auf 1453 MHz (Core Clock +238).

 Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die Crashes mit 1450 MHz, von zu wenig Saft herrühren?
Muss ich später mal ausprobieren, hab' noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit overvolten.

Wieviel Spannung kann man denn drauf geben? Oder anders: mit wieviel Volt laufen Eure so bei welchem Takt?
Allerdings treten die Crashes auch nur sporadisch auf. Mit welchem Spiel/Programm testet Ihr das?

Denke mal, dass die 1.205V relativ unbedenklich sind, da ich im Netz einige Karten finde, die damit laufen...


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage zum Thema Flüssigmetalpad: Gilt das mit den 5K Differenz auch für WaKü auf meiner GPU oder ist das doch eher Wunschdenken?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.........wer hat Erfahrung mit den Pads auf der GPU?


----------



## wolflux (22. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Also meine Jetstream geht von selbst nicht über 1.187V.
> Hab' grad mal geguckt was passiert wenn ich auf 1.205V anhebe: Prompt ging mein Boost von 1440 MHz hoch auf 1453 MHz (Core Clock +238).
> 
> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die Crashes mit 1450 MHz, von zu wenig Saft herrühren?
> ...



Brauchst du dir keine grossen Gedanken machen, 1.2125 + 0.006 Volt sind eigentlich Standart je nach Bios. Alle Biose können mindestens 1.265 Volt wenn man selber im Bios freischaltet. Die Garantie ist dann futsch. Daher bis 1.21 Volt ist genau richtig, soweit der Kühler es packt.


----------



## Justan Image (22. Januar 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Brauchst du dir keine grossen Gedanken machen, 1.2125 + 0.006 Volt sind eigentlich Standart je nach Bios. Alle Biose können mindestens 1.265 Volt wenn man selber im Bios freischaltet. Die Garantie ist dann futsch. Daher bis 1.21 Volt ist genau richtig, soweit der Kühler es packt.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, sowas wollte ich doch hören 
Die Kühlung ist denke ich mal kein großes Problem:
ich komme mit 1.205V und 1450MHz gerade eben so auf 60°C; meist sind es aber um die 57°C.

Mal sehen ob ich irgendwann weitertakte, 1450 oder 1500 macht den Kohl bestimmt auch nicht mehr viel fetter (außer psychologisch^^), und alles dazwischen ist sowieso zu vernachlässigen.
Die jetzige Leistung "reicht" ja


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Januar 2016)

So sah die WLP unter meiner EVGA Karte aus.


----------



## chischko (22. Januar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So sah die WLP unter meiner EVGA Karte aus.



So sah es in etwa auch bei mir aus: Dosierung war i.O. und auch halbwegs gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> So sah es in etwa auch bei mir aus: Dosierung war i.O. und auch halbwegs gleichmäßig verteilt.



... dann hatte ich ja den Glücksgriff. Dafür läuft sie mit 1304 statt der 1190, wie im Datenblatt angegeben.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.........wer hat Erfahrung mit den Pads auf der GPU?


Hatte mal das Liquid Ultra drauf und das waren vielleicht 2-3°C Unterschied zur MX2.
Ich finde das lohnt nur, wenn man ne Intel CPU köpft und es dann zwischen DIE uns HS macht.


----------



## Meroveus (25. Januar 2016)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Also meine Jetstream geht von selbst nicht über 1.187V.
> Hab' grad mal geguckt was passiert wenn ich auf 1.205V anhebe: Prompt ging mein Boost von 1440 MHz hoch auf 1453 MHz (Core Clock +238).
> 
> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass die Crashes mit 1450 MHz, von zu wenig Saft herrühren?
> ...



Nein die Crashes kommen dadurch, das dein Maximaler Chiptakt erreicht ist und ein weiteres erhöhen des Chiptaktes, nur noch über die Voltage möglich ist. Dieses Verhalten skaliert 1:1. 

Beispiel und Erklärungsversuch: Wenn deine GPU mit Stockvoltage, sich im Offset (Core Clock) um +75 MHz erhöhen lässt und dann stabil auf 1425 Boost läuft (bei +80 MHz aber instabil ist), wird sie durch erhöhen der Voltage (sagen wir um +25 mV), die + 80 Mhz nach wie vor nicht stabil machen. Bei + 75 MHz (1425 MHz Boost) läuft sie dann aber stabil mit 1450 MHz, weil sich die 25 mV 1:1 als Takt dazu addieren. Bei einem Voltage + von 50 mW wären es ergo 1475 MHz Boost. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich ausdrücken.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2016)

Bei +25mV soll ich auf einmal 25MHz mehr haben?
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Januar 2016)

Es gibt immer den Punkt wo der Chip mehr oder weniger will.


----------



## Justan Image (25. Januar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Nein die Crashes kommen dadurch, das dein Maximaler Chiptakt erreicht ist und ein weiteres erhöhen des Chiptaktes, nur noch über die Voltage möglich ist. Dieses Verhalten skaliert 1:1.
> 
> Beispiel und Erklärungsversuch: Wenn deine GPU mit Stockvoltage, sich im Offset (Core Clock) um +75 MHz erhöhen lässt und dann stabil auf 1425 Boost läuft (bei +80 MHz aber instabil ist), wird sie durch erhöhen der Voltage (sagen wir um +25 mV), die + 80 Mhz nach wie vor nicht stabil machen. Bei + 75 MHz (1425 MHz Boost) läuft sie dann aber stabil mit 1450 MHz, weil sich die 25 mV 1:1 als Takt dazu addieren. Bei einem Voltage + von 50 mW wären es ergo 1475 MHz Boost.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich ausdrücken.


Ja, hab' ich verstanden; erklärt das, was ich beobachtet habe 

Mit 1.223V hab' ich dann 1463MHz mit demselben Core Clock (+235 mittlerweile.)
Kann ich das Spiel bedenkenlos so weiter machen? Also so lange die Karte kühl genug ist, an der Volt Schraube drehen?
Leider kann ich die Temperatur der SpaWas nicht auslesen, weshalb ich deswegen Bedenken habe :\

Auch erschließt sich mir nicht, in welchen Schritten der Afterburner die VCore erhöht.
Standard sind 1.187V, +7 ergibt 1.205V und +25 erst 1.223V. Höher habe ich mich bisher nicht getraut zu gehen^^
Ist halt meine erste Karte, die Spannungserhöhungen zulässt.

Doch wie bereits erwähnt: die 1450MHz bei 1.205V sind "genug", stabil und kühl (unter 60°C).
Interessieren tut's mich aber trotzdem


----------



## Meroveus (25. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei +25mV soll ich auf einmal 25MHz mehr haben?
> Echt jetzt?



Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, nach ewigem Kampf gegen meine Karte. Der Chip meiner Karte packt nur +70 MHz auf den Takt. Egal bei welcher Spannung. Alles darüber ist instabil. Sie lief also in meinem Fall (jetzt nicht mehr, ist aber gewollt ) mit 1438 MHz Boost Takt, bei 1.193 V und fällt dann bei 65° eine Stufe ab, auf 1.175 V und 1425 MHz Boost Takt. Wenn ich +25 mV dazu gebe, läuft sie mit 1.21 V und 1463 MHz Boost Takt und fällt bei 65° auf 1.193 V und 1450 Boost Takt. Stabil höher takten als +70 MHz, lässt sie sich durch die Volt Zugabe trotzdem nicht (auch nicht mit +50 mV). Da geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los. 1488 MHz Boost bei 1.23 V ... 65° einmal absenkung auf 1.21 V bei 1475 MHz Boost (durch die weiteren 25 mV). Daher meine beobachtete 1:1 Skalierung.


----------



## defPlaya (25. Januar 2016)

Bei mir sind es 1500 MHz bei 1.205 oder so! Ich denke es ginge auch etwas weniger! Soweit bin ich aber noch nicht! Habe aber auch mein Powerlimit im BIOS erhöht! Letztenendes spüre ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 1430 und 1500 MHz. Aber mein Gewissen, soviel wie möglich aus der Technik zu holen ist beruhigt hehe!


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2016)

Meiner Karte ist egal ob 1,187V oder 1,25V, alles über 1490MHz ist instabil.
Da skaliert nichts mit der Voltzahl, die GPU ist da einfach am Ende. 
Klar, vielleicht würde es mit 1,3V gehen, aber das ist für den Alltag sinnlos.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner Karte ist egal ob 1,187V oder 1,25V, alles über 1490MHz ist instabil.
> Da skaliert nichts mit der Voltzahl, die GPU ist da einfach am Ende.
> Klar, vielleicht würde es mit 1,3V gehen, aber das ist für den Alltag sinnlos.



Ist halt von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich.
Meine MSI würde sich mit 1,225 (statt den 1,195) auch 25 MHZ mehr nehmen. Nur geht meine Karte besser wenn ich die Volt auf 1,175 setze, dann sind auch ohne weiteres 1550 möglich.
1600 ginge auch noch aber nur mehr mit der Brechstange und das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Januar 2016)

Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig  

Dragon Age Inquisition crasht mit jedem Treiber und egal ob ich den Takt auf ~1300 oder ~1450mhz habe. Warframe crasht mit  dem neusten Treiber es sei denn ich takte die Karte um 90mhz runter. BF4 läuft mit hohem Takt mit allen Treibern die ich getestet habe problemlos. GTA V crasht mit allen Treibern außer dem neuesten. 
The Witcher 2 und 3 beschweren sich auch nicht alles locker flockig wie immer. 
Sind die Treiber so instabil oder hat meine Karte einen Schaden ? Bis auf Warframe sind die meisten Probleme afaik takt unabhängig. 
Treiber wurden immer mit DDU deinstalliert. Achso ja meine Daddelpartition hat windows 10 drauf. Vlt. Weis hier ja einer was... Ich gehe nämlich ein.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2016)

Win 10 habe ich auch, Treiber ist 359.06.
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme. 
Alle Spiele laufen stabil mit 1482MHz. 
Die Spiele sind mechwarrior online, Rocket League, 7 Days to die, kotor 2, ark, sw-tor und Diablo 3.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2016)

hab meine auch gestern auseinander genommen, bei mir war die WLP sehr schlecht aufgetragen und ausgetrocknet...
hab leider glaub kein Foto davon gemacht, aber da waren vor allem am Rand Flächen ohne WLP und sie war sehr brüchig und trochen...

Hab da jetzt Noctua Paste drin, und ein EK Waterblock


----------



## chischko (28. Januar 2016)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> hab meine auch gestern auseinander genommen, bei mir war die WLP sehr schlecht aufgetragen und ausgetrocknet...
> hab leider glaub kein Foto davon gemacht, aber da waren vor allem am Rand Flächen ohne WLP und sie war sehr brüchig und trochen...
> 
> Hab da jetzt Noctua Paste drin, und ein EK Waterblock



Gibt's nen Unterschied in den Temperaturen?


----------



## wolflux (28. Januar 2016)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ist halt von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich.
> Meine MSI würde sich mit 1,225 (statt den 1,195) auch 25 MHZ mehr nehmen. Nur geht meine Karte besser wenn ich die Volt auf 1,175 setze, dann sind auch ohne weiteres 1550 möglich.
> 1600 ginge auch noch aber nur mehr mit der Brechstange und das ist es mir nicht wert.



Nerd.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (29. Januar 2016)

Servus miteinander,

weiß jemand, ob es schon eine Lösung wegen dem idle-bug gibt?

mfg Dungeon


----------



## chischko (29. Januar 2016)

Idle Bug? Kannst Du mich aufklären?


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich habe davon auch nur durch Zufall erfahren. 
Er betrifft nur Systeme mit X99 Chipsatz in Verbindung mit einer 980Ti unter Windows 10 x64 , soweit ich weiß.

Seit einem der letzten Treiber wird dieser Bug verursacht und äussert sich dadurch, dass im Windows idle statt der üblichen 6-8% GPU-Power Consumption (TDP), es meist über 10% sind. Bei mir sind es etwa 12 - 14%. 

Statt der üblichen 55W, die mein Rechner sonst im idle Verbraucht, sind es nun an die 90W. 
Nicht gerade sehr erfreulich und bevor ich von dem Bug erfahren habe, dachte ich dass mein Rechner defekt sein muss, weil er so viel verbraucht. 
Habe im Bios und Windows die Energieoptionen angeschaut, ob da was verstellt wäre, aber die Einstellungen sind korrekt. 
Bis ich eben von diesem Bug erfuhr. 
Da die Konstellation aus X99, 980Ti und Windows10 x64 nur einen kleinen Teil der User betrifft, ist er wohl dadurch eher unbekannt, aber dennoch lästig und ich hoffe inständig, dass nV diesen mit einem der nächsten Treiber wieder beheben kann. 

mfg
Dungeon


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Januar 2016)

Nvidia will sich darum kümmern... Ich warte auch noch. Und auf stabilere Treiber


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Also mein Treiber ist stabil und die Versionen davor auch.
Entweder habe ich Glück oder du Pech.


----------



## chischko (29. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein Treiber ist stabil und die Versionen davor auch.
> Entweder habe ich Glück oder du Pech.



Dito! Ab 1550 wird's brenzlig, aber bis 1525 läuft's und 1500 sind absolut stabil. Anders sieht es mit VRAM OC aus, aber das kümmert mich nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein Treiber ist stabil und die Versionen davor auch.
> Entweder habe ich Glück oder du Pech.



Ich spiele einfach andere Spiele als du 
Alleine bin ich jedenfalls nicht, aber mal sehen was sich noch tut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2016)

Einfach mal den Takt nicht so hoch hämmern, dann läufts auch bei dir


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Takt nicht so hoch hämmern, dann läufts auch bei dir


.

Ich habe den Takt schon per Bios mod gesenkt... Spannung, Takt es ist alles egal nach oben wie nach unten... es hilft Nichts. Das Warframe Forum ist voll mit Nvidia Nutzern die das Spiel nicht richtig Spielen können. 
Ich habe gerade meine uralte 5850 im Rechner um das WF Event zu spielen. Auch ref. Einstellungen führen zum Crash. Je nach Treiber laufen ja die Spiele die ich Spiele nur meine MMO Suchtprodukte laufen nicht und das ist für mich ein riesen Problem.

Habe Zwei gefunden die das Problem für sich und ihre GTX 960/970 lösen konnten... rollback auf 347.88 bzw. 350.12... ganz großes Kino.

Ich spiele übers WE mal das Event und hinterher teste ich mal rum wenn ich einen fix finde schreibe ich es hier auch mal rein falls noch jemand Anderes das Problem hat.


----------



## HannesSolo (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo, habe im Moment folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich mein verändertes Bios auf meine Palit 980ti SJ flashen möchte kommt eine Fehlermeldung von nvflash das die Bios Signatur nicht stimmen würde oder so ähnlich und es wird abgebrochen. Seltsam als ich meine 780 ti genau auf die gleiche Weise geflasht hatte ging alles problemlos. Woran könnte das jetzt liegen?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2016)

Nimm das joedirt nvflash, das umgeht die Abfrage.


----------



## HannesSolo (30. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nimm das joedirt nvflash, das umgeht die Abfrage.



O.K. Danke auch...


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Januar 2016)

Ist Spulenfieben eigentlich ein anerkannter Reklamationsgrund seiten der Hersteller? 

Amazon hat sich bei meinem zweiten Austausch gerade zickig...
Bin halt bei einer 700€ Grafikkarte wenig kompromissbereit


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Januar 2016)

@barmitzwa 

Nein, wird nur auf Kulanz zurück genommen.


----------



## barmitzwa (31. Januar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 

Weiß jemand wie sich da Palit zu aufstellt? Oder Evga die ja sehr kulant sein sollen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Januar 2016)

Palit stellt sich garnicht auf die lassen alles über ihre Händler regeln und Kulanz kann man da nur beim Händler suchen. 
EVGA tauscht eine fiepende Karte afaik aus.


----------



## Mysterion (31. Januar 2016)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ist Spulenfieben eigentlich ein anerkannter Reklamationsgrund seiten der Hersteller?
> 
> Amazon hat sich bei meinem zweiten Austausch gerade zickig...
> Bin halt bei einer 700€ Grafikkarte wenig kompromissbereit



Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung  nur anmerken, dass munteres Fiepen auch am Netzteil liegen kann. Mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P9 hat ein munteres Konzert veranstaltet. Die 980 Ti Lightning, die explizit in der Hinsicht mit noch niedrigeren Geräusch Emissionen als die Gaming 6G beworben wurde, war bei jedem Auslastungszustand (und war der Unterschied auch noch so klein) die ganze Zeit am nerven.

Da das Netzteil aber auch im Leerlauf immer lauter zirpte, sporadische Abstürze provozierte und zudem auch schon sensationelle 2 Monate über die Garantiezeit war (damals noch 3 Jahre), fiel meine Wahl jetzt auf ein Super Flower Leadex Platinum 650 Watt und seit dem ist absolute Ruhe. 

Das Netzteil läuft bei mir im ECO-Mode (Lüfter dreht erst ab 50 % Auslastung bzw, erreichen einer bestimmten Temperatur) ebenfalls absolut lautlos, ergo keine elektronischen Störgeräusche und der Lüfter ist witzigerweise auch noch kein einziges Mal angesprungen, selbst nach stundenlangen Fallout 4 Sessions. Das Netzteil wird auch nicht warm, die Raumtemperatur liegt bei 19°C.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2016)

das stimmt mitm nt... das problem ist nur leider das es keinen tip für das richtige netzteil geht... jede karte reagiert anderster... kumpel hatte 3 980ti und 3 netzteile testweise zuhause... querbet hat alles mal gefiept... keines stellte sich als favorit für einen leisen betrieb raus... nichtmal innerhalb einer serie (war 3mal das gleiche grakamodel der 980 ti)...
also das scheint absolutes glücksspiel zu sein


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Meine fiept so gut wie garnicht, bin ich auch froh drüber.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

Meine Palit Super Jetstream macht auch kein Mucks in Kombination mit dem Corsair AX860i


----------



## Mysterion (1. Februar 2016)

Ich denke aber das man ruhigen Gewissens zu einem Netzteil raten kann, dass sich über besonders gute Spannungsregulierungswerte auszeichnet. Da war mein altes Dark Power Pro wohl nicht unbedingt ein Spitzenreiter.

Die Palit hat auch den Vorteil, dass der Kühler auf allen wichtigen Bauteilen direkt aufliegt, der Anpressdruck erschwert das Entstehen von Störgeräuschen durch Schwingungen der Bauteile.

Der Kühler von der Lightning ist auch erste Sahne, in dem Fall war wohl einfach das Netzteil nach einer *außergewöhnlichen *Lebensspanne einfach hinüber.

Das war jetzt das dritte BeQuiet Netzteil, dass sich kurz nach der Garantiezeit verabschiedet hat, wobei andere Vorgänger noch ganz andere Schäden angerichtet haben. Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht losbashen aber für mich war's das erstmal mit dem Hersteller.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Bei mir bis jetzt erst ein BeQuiet abgeraucht und das ist über 10 Jahre her.
Aber natürlich gibt es auch andere Marken die gute Netzteile im Programm haben.
Bei BeQuiet ist bei weitem nicht alles gut was die verkaufen.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. Februar 2016)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Die Palit hat auch den Vorteil, dass der Kühler auf allen wichtigen Bauteilen direkt aufliegt, der Anpressdruck erschwert das Entstehen von Störgeräuschen durch Schwingungen der Bauteile.



Das funktionierte bei meiner damaligen Palit leider nicht ganz. Das Fiepen konnte ich sehr gut hören, es war mehr ein bruzzeln. Naja, die EVGA Classi ist da weit ruhiger, sogar leicht ruhiger als die 780ti von Gigabyte. Alle 3 Karte hingen an einem Seasonic X-750 km³.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Aber auch damals hatten wir schon gesagt, dass du auch dein Netzteil in Betracht ziehen könntest.


----------



## barmitzwa (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch eine Palit Jetstream (keine super) und eine altes p9 mit 750W und bei dieser Kombination fiept und surrt es in Spielen munter vor sich hin. Die 290X die ich vorher hatte war hingegen komplett lautlos - naja Äpfel und Birnen würde ich mal sagen. 

Da ich sowieso mit dem Gedanken spiele das Netzteil zu tauschen (da es über die Jahre fast das lauteste Bauteil im idle geworden ist) ist hiermit noch ein weiteres Argument hinzugekommen.

Hatte eigentlich das p11 550W im Blick aber die Superflower mit ihrem semi Passivbetrieb klingen für mich auch recht gut.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Warum nicht einfach nen E10 500W?
Hat schon vielen bei Fiepbeschwerden geholfen, auch welchen die ein P10/P11 hatten.


----------



## barmitzwa (1. Februar 2016)

Weil silent und 12db und Marketing.. 

Hätte jetzt von den paar Tests die ich gelesen habe, dass das p11 die qualitativ bessere oder zumindest eine gleichwertige Spannungsversorgung ggü. dem E10 hat. Vorteil sehe ich halt darin, dass es nochmal leiser ist (ja wir reden hier vom Maulwurf- zum Mäusefurz). Wenn Du jetzt sagst dass das e10 hat auch p11 Nutzern bei Fiepbeschwerden geholfen hat, suggeriert mir das e10>p11


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Februar 2016)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ist Spulenfieben eigentlich ein anerkannter Reklamationsgrund seiten der Hersteller?
> 
> Amazon hat sich bei meinem zweiten Austausch gerade zickig...
> Bin halt bei einer 700€ Grafikkarte wenig kompromissbereit



Bei welchen Frameraten tritt das Pfeifen denn auf? Meiner Erfahrung nach tritt es gerne bei unnötig hohen Raten auf (> 200fps), da hilft ein bisschen Bremsen per Treiber Wunder und deine Stromrechnung geht auch runter .

Ich bremse meine Asus 980 Ti immer auf 165, 120 oder 60 fps runter (je nach Game), was wunderbar und ruckelfrei funktioniert. Vsync ist für ich keine Option, da es meist zu spürbaren Latenzen führt.


----------



## barmitzwa (1. Februar 2016)

Sowohl bei Black Ops 3 (mit rund 150 fps) als auch bei the witcher 3 bei rund 50 - 70 fps


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Es geht ja dabei auch nur ums Fiepen.
Technisch ist das P11 dem E10 überlegen.


----------



## nonamez78 (1. Februar 2016)

@barmitzwa

Oh, das ist aber echt heftig, Davon war ich bisher zum Glück befreit. Im 3dmark kann ich es provozieren, die Asus fängt ab 200fps an, bei 1000+ ist es richtig laut. Aber bei Deinen Raten kann man ja wirklich nichts passend reduzieren. Ich sehe es ehrlich gesagt bei alltags tauglichen Raten schon als Beeinflussung des normalen Betriebs an. Es kann ja keiner erwarten, dass jeder mit Headset oder geschlossenem Case spielt.


----------



## Guffelgustav (3. Februar 2016)

So Leute ich habe endlich meine Asus 980Ti Strix OC bekommen. 
Hab nur ne Frage bezüglich des Asics. Man liest ja hier und da die Kommentare, dass der Wert egal ist und Andere behaupten er wäre wichtig.
Meine Karte hat nun einen sehr niedrigen Asic-Wert von 60,7.
Sollte ich die Karte also zurücksenden und mir eine neue bestellen?
Im Boost geht sie @stock bis auf 1354Mhz hoch, wenn sie dann bei 70° ist, geht sie auf 1342Mhz runter und hält das aber.
Weiß jemand wie ich im Asus-Programm die Lüfterkurve ordentlich einstellen kann? 
Jedes Mal wenn ich das versuche und auf apply klicke, ist das Profil beim Neustart nicht mehr da bzw. verändert und nicht mit den Werten da, wie ich sie gespeichert hatte 

Lohnt es sich die Karte jenseits der 1342Mhz zu schieben fürs Gaming, oder sind alle erreichbaren Werte darüber nur zum Benchen gut? 
Sonst würde ich noch probieren auf die 1450 oder so zu kommen.

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Eine ganz einfache Frage:
Bist du mit der Karte zufrieden?


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Februar 2016)

Ein Asic von NUR 60,7?!! Ganz klar der Fall, sofort umtauschen !


----------



## Guffelgustav (3. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Eine ganz einfache Frage:
> Bist du mit der Karte zufrieden?



Ja klar, gäbe es denn einen Grund das nicht zu sein?
Sie läuft und boostet wie erwartet etwas weiter nach oben als von ASUS angegeben.
An sich gibt es nicht auszusetzen. Ich wollte nur die Meinung von Personen hören, die in dem Gebiet etwas bewanderter sind als ich.



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ein Asic von NUR 60,7?!! Ganz klar der Fall, sofort umtauschen !



Okay, ich verstehe. Ich pack sie dann mal wieder ein und mach das Paket für die Retoure fertig..... xD haha


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Du hast dir ja die Antwort schon selber gegeben.
Die ASIC ist mir persönlich vollkommen egal.
Interessant ist da nur der Vergleich, ob ein besserer ASIC wirklich für weniger Volt bei Taktgleichheit steht.


----------



## Guffelgustav (3. Februar 2016)

Okay, dann vielen Dank dafür meinen Gedankengang zu bestätigen. Spulenfiepen hat meine auch keins. Da hab ich wohl mal Glück gehabt


----------



## chischko (3. Februar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich: ASIC ist nen künstlich gehypter Wert, der Dir mal grunddsätzlich wurscht sein sollte. Wenn sie die Leistung bringt für die Du gezahlt hast und sie noch dazu kein Spulenfiepen hast: Behalt sie!!!


----------



## Guffelgustav (3. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ASIC ist nen künstlich gehypter Wert, der Dir mal grunddsätzlich wurscht sein sollte. Wenn sie die Leistung bringt für die Du gezahlt hast und sie noch dazu kein Spulenfiepen hast: Behalt sie!!!



Werde ich auch so machen 
Das Einzige was mich gestört hat, waren die Einstellungen der Lüfter. Wenn ich das standard OC-Profil aktiviere (womit die Karte den angegebenen Takt anlegt), dann geht sie gerne mal bis auf 72°. 
Habs lieber wenn die max. 70° hat. Aber ansonsten ist die Karte der absolute Hammer


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2016)

Der Karte machen auch 80°C nichts.


----------



## MacMyver (3. Februar 2016)

Da ich nun nen neues Case um den PC hab, mich dran gemacht hab die ganzen Lüfter gescheit einzustellen, den Cpu Cooler endlich im Griff hab, und schlussendlich am 10. das fiepende Nt gewechselt wird, ist meine 980ti von MSI das einzige was noch derbe krach macht. 

Nur wie behelf ich mir da? 

Takt festsetzen sowie Lüfterkurve anpassen. (Höhere Temperaturen)
Oder sogar ein Alternativkühler für das ganze Ding? 

Was macht Sinn?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

mit biosmod di rpms beeinflussen?
ist einfach schnell und efektiv...
wenns dann novh imemr zu laut ist nach nem alternativkphler umschauen


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Morpheus oder MK26 drauf und Ruhe ist.
Die originalen Lüfter kriegst du nie richtig leise.


----------



## Meroveus (4. Februar 2016)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> So Leute ich habe endlich meine Asus 980Ti Strix OC bekommen.
> Hab nur ne Frage bezüglich des Asics. Man liest ja hier und da die Kommentare, dass der Wert egal ist und Andere behaupten er wäre wichtig.
> Meine Karte hat nun einen sehr niedrigen Asic-Wert von 60,7.
> Sollte ich die Karte also zurücksenden und mir eine neue bestellen?
> ...



Asic ist für den Maximalen OC Erfolg irrelevant. Meine Karte hat eine Asic von 72% und kommt nicht über 1450 MHz Boost. Da spielt die Chipgüte eine viel größere Rolle. Das sie ab ca 65° um eine Booststufe (13 MHz) fällt ist ganz normal. Guck mal in deinem Asus Programm ob es da eine Funktion gibt, die sich "Start with Windows" (eventuell untermauert mit Windows Symbol) nennt. Dann werden die Werte nach jedem Windowsstart geladen. Ansonsten MSI Afterburner nehmen, da klappt das reibungslos (wenn die Funktion aktiviert ist).


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. Februar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Asic ist für den Maximalen OC Erfolg irrelevant. Meine Karte hat eine Asic von 72% und kommt nicht über 1450 MHz Boost. Da spielt die Chipgüte eine viel größere Rolle. Das sie ab ca 65° um eine Booststufe (13 MHz) fällt ist ganz normal. Guck mal in deinem Asus Programm ob es da eine Funktion gibt, die sich "Start with Windows" (eventuell untermauert mit Windows Symbol) nennt. Dann werden die Werte nach jedem Windowsstart geladen. Ansonsten MSI Afterburner nehmen, da klappt das reibungslos (wenn die Funktion aktiviert ist).



Also die ASUS-Software ist im Prinzip nichts Anderes als MSI-Afterburner + GPU-Z in einem Programm. Somit klappt das mit dem Start und der Nutzung der Settings nachm Hochfahren.
Dazu kommen noch die 3 mitgelieferten Pre-Sets :
OC-Mode: Übertaktung, welche auch von ASUS ausgeschildert wird (1319Mhz mindestens) und trotzdem sehr leise
Gaming: ein wenig Übertaktung, immernoch sehr leise
Silent: weniger Übertaktung, unhörbar im Betrieb

Würde es denn einen Unterschied ausmachen, die Karte von 1342 Mhz Boost auf sagen wir mal 1450 Mhz zu OCen? Merkt man davon was beim Gaming?
Und falls ja, da ich ein Anfänger im OC-Bereich bin, hätte ich eine weitere Frage dazu:
Ich jage dann den Clock einfach in kleinen Schritten hoch, bis ich sehe es wird instabil und dann gebe ich bissl mehr Spannung dazu. Richtig so?


----------



## Snowhack (4. Februar 2016)

Ich lass mal meine Grüße da  


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


------


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3



-----

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5820K Processor,ASRock X99 Extreme3


----

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYOBqAo4CRo&app=desktop


----------



## Meroveus (4. Februar 2016)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Würde es denn einen Unterschied ausmachen, die Karte von 1342 Mhz Boost auf sagen wir mal 1450 Mhz zu OCen? Merkt man davon was beim Gaming?
> Und falls ja, da ich ein Anfänger im OC-Bereich bin, hätte ich eine weitere Frage dazu:
> Ich jage dann den Clock einfach in kleinen Schritten hoch, bis ich sehe es wird instabil und dann gebe ich bissl mehr Spannung dazu. Richtig so?



Sehen schon, beim merken wird es schwierig. Sagen wir so, du spielst in 1080p, hast 55 FPS mit Tearing (Vsync bringt da nicht viel), übertaktest nun auf 1450 (grobes + von 100MHz), kommst auf 62 FPS und kannst nun, mit Vsync ein flüssiges Ergebnis erleben, dazu auch noch Tearing frei.

Gleiches Szenario aber in 1440p. Du spielst mit 50 FPS (ohne Vysnc mit Tearing), übertaktest wieder auf 1450, hast nun 55 FPS, somit immer noch Tearing (weil Vsync erst bei 60 FPS Sinn macht, zumindest bei einem 60 Hz Monitor)

Bonus Szenario: 144Hz Monitor, du kommst aber nur auf 130 FPS, übertaktest auf 1450 und hast nun 144 FPS oder erreichst dadurch eine der Zwischenstufen (144-72-48-36) und kannst dadurch Synchronisiert und Tearingfrei mit 72 FPS = 72 Hz Spielen, was immer noch weicher ist als würde sich die Karte bei 66 FPS die nächst erreichbare Synchronisationsstufe zunutze machen (48FPS = 48 Hz).

Das Prinzip der Übertaktung scheinst du ja soweit verstanden zu haben  Sollte deine GPU auf Spannungserhöhung im Falle von Instabilität nicht anspringen, musst du halt den Takt wieder verringern.


----------



## Watertouch (4. Februar 2016)

Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung inwiefern sich die AMP! Extreme und die AMP! Omega unterscheiden? Bis auf im Preisunterschied von immerhin ca 70€?


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. Februar 2016)

Chiptakt und Boost sind bei der AMP! Extreme höher.
Ansonsten auch ka


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Das PCB sieht auf jedenfall gleich aus und der Kühler auch.


----------



## SHOKK (5. Februar 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ne Ahnung inwiefern sich die AMP! Extreme und die AMP! Omega unterscheiden? Bis auf im Preisunterschied von immerhin ca 70€?





> Chiptakt und Boost sind bei der AMP! Extreme höher.



Mehr auch nicht. Bei der Extreme garantiert dir Zotac den höheren Takt, sonst ist da alles gleich. Gleicher Design, gleiche Lüfter...


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

das ist bauernfängerei mehr nicht^^
da pcb und iühler sich nicht unterscheiden... und eig fast alle modelle die garantierten taktraten schaffen (auser du hast sehr viel pech mitm chip) kannste bedenkenlos die billigere nehmen und selbst ocen...
find das sowiso ne frechheit für bissl oc (per änderung der werte im bios) aufpreise zu verlangen... aber leider gibt es so viele ahnungslose das sich die geschäftspraktik lohnt...


----------



## chischko (5. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> aber leider gibt es so viele ahnungslose


HIER! ICH!!! HALLO! HIER ICH !!! ICH!! ICH MELDE MICH!!! SCHNIPS!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Februar 2016)

Die AMP! Extreme ist die 70€ Aufpreis zur OMEGA absolut nicht wert, lad dir Afterburner runter dann musst du noch nicht einmal das BIOS modifizieren und hast im Endeffekt die gleiche Karte.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. Februar 2016)

da ja anscheinend die absolut gleiche karte nur mit andren bios ist kann man ja grad das bios draufflashen von der amp ectreme.... davor sollte man nur halt ganz sicher gehen das das pcb identisch ist... wie z.b. speicher... zudem hab ich gestern nix gelesen.... muss aber zugeben hab mit nur kurz paar bilder angeguckt und bissl informiert....
ist der identisch ist die amp extreme mehr geld für nix wasde nicht selbst hinbekommen würdest (chipgüte vorausgesetzt... aber wie gesagt da musste schon sehr viel pech habn)


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Februar 2016)

Die Chips werden von Zotac nicht selektiert es ist reines "Glück" das die alle mit ~1400mhz boost out of the box laufen... Gibt auch instabile AMP! Extreme Karten.


----------



## GatoTiger (5. Februar 2016)

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  HIER GENAUSO


----------



## MacMyver (5. Februar 2016)

Einfach mal so als Info. Vllt interessant für Einige


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2016)

Den haben doch einige schon auf ihrer MSI drauf, oder nicht?


----------



## MacMyver (5. Februar 2016)

Ja ich weiß. Einige haben den schon drauf, aber ich wollte das hier nur Posten das ne Rev 2.0 im Anmarsch ist ^^


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2016)

Ist auch vollkommen ok.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

... "Golden Sample", "Amp", "Extrem", "OC" und wie sie alle heißen, sind reiner Kundenfang. Die Taktraten sind mit ein wenig Glück und ordentlicher Belüftung bei jeder Karte möglich. Selbst die no-custom Karten kommen da oftmals ran.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Februar 2016)

aber wie man sieht funktioniert das... es ist wie immer beim marketing... mit den richtigen argumenten (lügen oder verdrehte wahrheiten) kann man selbst eskimos die inem iglu hausen nen kühlschrank andrehen...
das prob ist halt es gibt viele die sich nicht genpüend auskennen oder informieren, teilweise zeitschriften die sonem mist empfehlen wo man für 70€ mehr 50mhz mehr bekommt (pcgh gehört zum glück nicht dazu) und zu selten in foren navhgefragt wird wenn man sich nicht auskennt (obwohl da natürlich auch di möglichkeit hat das noobs einem antworten)
bei nem besseren pcb versteh ichs ja noch wie damals bei der gtx670 dccu2 und dcu2 top... die dcu2 hatte nen leicht modifiziertes standardt pcb (wenn ich mich recht erinere) und die dcu2 top hat nen custom 680 pcb spendiert bekommen... 
bei sowas istn bisl aufpreis durchaus gerechtfertigt, da man fpr den aufpreis auch mehr qualität bekommt (in dem fall wars nen besser designedes pcb mit ner besseres spanungversorgung die noch dazu qualitativ hochwertiger war)... aber wegen nen paar mhz die quasi jede gpu hinbekomt die kein absolute "arschkarte" ist... find ich frech... aber was solls... aufregen bringt ja auch nix


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> aber wie man sieht funktioniert das... es ist wie immer beim marketing... mit den richtigen argumenten (lügen oder verdrehte wahrheiten) kann man selbst eskimos die inem iglu hausen nen kühlschrank andrehen...
> das prob ist halt es gibt viele die sich nicht genpüend auskennen oder informieren, teilweise zeitschriften die sonem mist empfehlen wo man für 70€ mehr 50mhz mehr bekommt (pcgh gehört zum glück nicht dazu) und zu selten in foren navhgefragt wird wenn man sich nicht auskennt (obwohl da natürlich auch di möglichkeit hat das noobs einem antworten)
> bei nem besseren pcb versteh ichs ja noch wie damals bei der gtx670 dccu2 und dcu2 top... die dcu2 hatte nen leicht modifiziertes standardt pcb (wenn ich mich recht erinere) und die dcu2 top hat nen custom 680 pcb spendiert bekommen...
> bei sowas istn bisl aufpreis durchaus gerechtfertigt, da man fpr den aufpreis auch mehr qualität bekommt (in dem fall wars nen besser designedes pcb mit ner besseres spanungversorgung die noch dazu qualitativ hochwertiger war)... aber wegen nen paar mhz die quasi jede gpu hinbekomt die kein absolute "arschkarte" ist... find ich frech... aber was solls... aufregen bringt ja auch nix



Naja so verallgemeinern kann man das Ganze aber auch nicht......
Es gibt nämlich noch einen ganz anderen Fall, bei dem es für den Käufer auch Sinn macht den Aufpreis zu zahlen für etwas mehr Mhz.
Wenn der Käufer X sich nach einer neuen Graka im High-End Bereich umschaut und dementsprechend bereit ist auch etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.
X hat aber keinerlei Erfahrung mit OCen einer Graka und möchte das auch nicht versuchen/durchführen. 
Was macht X also? Rischtisch! Er kauft sich z.b. die AMP! Extreme, weil diese den höchsten, garantierten Takt hat und er selbst garnichts machen braucht.
Das finde ich vollkommen okay, es ist ja letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen und nicht mein Geld, was ausgegeben wird.
Und mal ehrlich.....Wer sich eine Graka für 690+ Euro kauft, der sollte bei 70€ mehr oder weniger auch nicht verhungern oder sich beschweren. Denn in einer solchen Dimension, sind wir bereits jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Februar 2016)

naja nur verstehe ich die riesen angst vor oc nicht...
ok wer sich nicht für interesiert, aber bevor ich 70€ mehr ausgebe (egal in welchem segment) informier ich mich doch...

und solange ein ord4entlicher kühler drauf ist kann man beim oc quasi nix kaput machen... ich hab schon viel mit karten angestellt seis normales oc,  oc per software voltmod, hardmod etc... ich habe es nochnie hinbekommen eine graka zu lynchen egal wie sehr ich es nachm benchen auch getestet habe...
ich mein jedem das seine, aber wenn es möglichkeiten gibt die gleiche qualität oder mehr billiger zu bekommen wird doch jeder hellhörig oder?

naja wir schweifewn ab....


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. Februar 2016)

Ja klar, du hast ja auch vollkommen recht. Ich wollte dir auch in keinster Weise widersprechen.
Dein Argument trifft voll und ganz zu, nur gibt es eben auch die anderen Konsumenten, die die Ansicht vertreten, wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe.
Wenn man die Wahl hat die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld zu nehmen, da sagt keiner nein.
Ist halt immer ne Frage der Faulheit, Gemütlichkeit und ob man sich, wie gesagt, mit der Materie beschäftigen will oder einfach Plug & Play bevorzugt und das beste Out-of-the-Box Produkt haben möchte.

Ich selbst habe mir die Asus Strix OC gekauft und bereue es keine Sekunde.
Sicherlich hätte ich etwas Geld sparen können, aber da kommt dann meine oben genannte Ansicht des Geldes in der Dimension.
Wenn ich einen Rechner hier stehen habe, der ca. 2K€ gekostet hat und nagelneu ist, da jucken mich dann 70€ mehr oder weniger auch nicht 
Ich wollte eben einfach eine Karte die ich einbaue und sofort alles rasiert mit einem garantierten OC, auch wenn dieser noch nicht an der Obergrenze ist.

Nun wieder zum Topic:
Hat jemand die Asus Strix OC und hat diese weiter hoch geschraubt?
Würde mal gerne wissen was so drin ist? Mir reicht die Leistung vollkommen aus, interessiert mich nur Ergebnisse zu hören


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Februar 2016)

dir ist klar das die frage am ende deines postes sinlos ist oder?
jeder chip ist einzigartig teste es selbst... 
kann sein das deine keine 13mhz mehr schafst ode nen golden sample mit max 1650mhz hast... testen is angesagt


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> dir ist klar das die frage am ende deines postes sinlos ist oder?
> jeder chip ist einzigartig teste es selbst...
> kann sein das deine keine 13mhz mehr schafst ode nen golden sample mit max 1650mhz hast... testen is angesagt



Die Frage ist sinnlos?

"Hat jemand die Asus Strix OC und hat diese weiter hoch geschraubt?
Würde mal gerne wissen was so drin ist? Mir reicht die Leistung vollkommen aus, interessiert mich nur Ergebnisse zu hören "

Was ist daran sinnlos? Ich frage, ob jemand OC bei der Karte vorgenommen hat und ob er sein Ergebnis hier mit mir teilen kann, da es mich interessiert.
Frage ich irgendwo, ob jemand mir genau vorhersagen kann wie viel Mhz meine Karte schafft? Hab ich wohl überlesen...
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass jeder Chip anders ist, trotzdem kann man ja nach den Ergebnissen anderer User fragen oder warum gibt es Foren? 
Stimmt hier darf ich nichts fragen.....deswegen hat der Thread auch 670+ Seiten....

Das Einzige was mir gerade sinnlos erscheint, ist deine Art und Weise auf eine Frage zu antworten, die nicht an dich gerichtet war (falls dein System in der Sig noch stimmt).
Danke trotzdem


----------



## JayR91 (7. Februar 2016)

Gestern die neue MSI 980ti 6G wegen RMA gekriegt, heute eingebaut und siehe da Asic 81,6% (alte hatte glaub 72%), standart Boost von 1380Mhz (alte 1340Mhz) und ging auch ganz ohne murren auf 1506Mhz, was wenn ich sie unter Wasser hab wohl noch ein bisschen ausreizen werden.
Ich muss einfach mal wieder benchen!


----------



## bummi18 (8. Februar 2016)

naja , es gibt user die lassen von OC wirklich die finger ,  sicherlich ist es dann besser eine OC version zu kaufen .
ob da nun 1300 oder 1400 mhz im boost kommen ist meiner meinung nach eh nur zum benchen interressant , in games sind das keine riesigen unterschiede.

meine amp extrem hat einen asic wert von 79  , boostet aus dem karton auf 1430 und hält den takt unter last. für nen benchmark hatte ich sie mal auf 1540 laufen , aber im dauerbetrieb lass ich sie wie sie aus dem karton kam. Für meine FHD Auflösung ist das genug Leistung.


----------



## Dommy89 (8. Februar 2016)

Hi
Was bedeudet ASIC ?


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

Einfach mal Google bemühen: Applicatikon Specific Integrated Circuit ist mal die Übersetzung/Schreibweise. 
Etwas laienhaft ausgedrückt:
Grundsätzlich sagt dieser Wert nur grob aus, wie anfällig deine GPU für Leckströme ist. Je höher der Wert, umso weniger Leckströme hat deine GPU um umso weniger heiß wird sie; analog andersrum.


----------



## Dommy89 (8. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Einfach mal Google bemühen: Applicatikon Specific Integrated Circuit ist mal die Übersetzung/Schreibweise.
> Etwas laienhaft ausgedrückt:
> Grundsätzlich sagt dieser Wert nur grob aus, wie anfällig deine GPU für Leckströme ist. Je höher der Wert, umso weniger Leckströme hat deine GPU um umso weniger heiß wird sie; analog andersrum.


Ok und wie findet man seinen spezifischen Wert heraus ?


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

GPU-Z starten, rechter Mausklick auf die Taskleiste und den Punkt "READ ASIC" anklicken, tadaa


----------



## Stresserblick (8. Februar 2016)

Hab mich jetzt gegen die Asus Strix entschieden und zur Zotac Amp Extreme gegriffen. Hoff ich bereu das nich.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Februar 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die AMP! Extreme ist die 70€ Aufpreis zur OMEGA absolut nicht wert, lad dir Afterburner runter dann musst du noch nicht einmal das BIOS modifizieren und hast im Endeffekt die gleiche Karte.





Stresserblick schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt gegen die Asus Strix entschieden und zur Zotac Amp Extreme gegriffen. Hoff ich bereu das nich.



möchtest Du jetzt wirklich noch ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## Watertouch (8. Februar 2016)

Zumal die Omega und Extreme Karten laut Reviews Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung haben und dann random mal kurz komplett aufdrehen um danach wieder auf normale Umdrehungszahlen zurückzukommen.


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve/Bionseingriffen bekommt man das schon in' Griff!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2016)

Nur will das weitem nicht jeder machen.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> möchtest Du jetzt wirklich noch ne Meinung dazu?




Warum ist das etwa eine schlechte Wahl mit der Asus Strix oder wie? 

Ich hatte nämlich auch vor die mir zuzulegen.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2016)

Ich würde jetzt gerne mal ne Umfrage starten, welches ist die beste 980ti? Ergebnis? 51 verschiedene Meinungen.
Von den subjektiven Eigenschaften, Lautstärke gibt es für jede Bauform 56 Urteile von super leise bis extrem laut.
Über die am Ende erzeugte Leistung/oc gibte es wie wiele Mio Ergebnisse? Jedes Exemplar anders, besser, schneller, höher, weiter .

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren min 1 GPU Wechsel durch, mal auch 2   Das was mir geraten wurde hat so zu 50% gepaßt. Andere Ohren, andere Vorstellungen.
Mein Fazit ist das Referenzmodell (EVGA), gerne übertaktet und ACX oder Morpheus drauf.
Ich bin nicht der Benchfetischist, wenn die Karte ohne ov +150MHz macht, also rund 1450MHz Boost und dabei unter 60°C bleibt, Herz was willst du mehr.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Februar 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Warum ist das etwa eine schlechte Wahl mit der Asus Strix oder wie?
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich auch vor die mir zuzulegen.



nein nein nein - nicht falsch verstehen.

Ich wundere mich nur, dass man was bestellt von dem, ein paar Seiten vorher noch (aus reinen finanziellen Gründen), noch abgeraten wurde und dann gefragt wird obs gut war.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> nein nein nein - nicht falsch verstehen.
> 
> Ich wundere mich nur, dass man was bestellt von dem, ein paar Seiten vorher noch (aus reinen finanziellen Gründen), noch abgeraten wurde und dann gefragt wird obs gut war.




Achso okay, dann ist ja alles jut.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Februar 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist das Referenzmodell (EVGA), gerne übertaktet und ACX oder Morpheus drauf.
> Ich bin nicht der Benchfetischist, wenn die Karte ohne ov +150MHz macht, also rund 1450MHz Boost und dabei unter 60°C bleibt, Herz was willst du mehr.



Wie unter 60°C, welches Szenario, welche Lüfter, wie viel Spannung?

Ich hab eine EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified hier, die läuft mit 1.450 / 1.753mhz - 1,162v und was ist passiert. Base- und Backplate ist ganz toll, aber die Lüfter sind alles andere als gut gelungen. Also hab ich mal einen Morpheus mit zwei Noiseblocker PL-2 @ 1.100U/min draufgeschnallt, und bekomme in Unigine Heaven max. 65°C nach mehreren Durchläufen angezeigt. Mit 900U/min sind es 69°C. Anstatt der 72°C bei 1.700U/min die man sehr gut wahrnimmt. Bei 950U/min und 1.800U/min ist der ACX 2.0+ Lüfter sehr unruhig. 

Ich habe nach dem Wechsel die Karte nochmals rückgebaut, da der Morpheus wie eine "Sie" reagiert und wenn man da mal nicht ordentlich gleichmäßig die 4 Schrauben anzieht sieht man das Ergebnis anhand schlechter Temperaturen sehr schnell.

Es macht einen großen Unterschied ob die Karte da mit leisen 120mm Lüftern bei 1.100U/min mit 65°C dahinläuft, oder ob die 100mm Lüfter mit 1.700U/min im Kreis häulen um die Karte bei 72°C zu halten.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2016)

Im Prinzip alle Spiele, BF, CoD, Tomb Raider, Far Cry.... immer mit "ultra" od. "sehr hoch"
Es  ist halt so, je kleiner der Propeller um so besser ist er zu hören.

Ich habe jetzt die NBs getauscht zu CM Silencio nochmal ne Steigerung ne anders Senkung des Geräusches.

Cooler Master Silencio FP 120 PWM (R4-SFNL-14PL-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Gibt's nen Unterschied in den Temperaturen?


Kann ich leider nicht sagen, da von Luftkühlung direkt auf Wasser umgeschaltet wurde.

Aber so gesehen, von den knapp 80°C bin ich jetzt bei konstanten 37-39. Manchmal ein Peak auf 40, aber ist wohl eher eine RUndungsdifferenz^^


Momentan habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich den Surround nicht mehr einrichten kann...
Sobald ich ins Menu einsteige im Treiber und das versuche eine Einstellung zu ändern die zum Surround gehört, stürzt mich die Nvidia Systemsteuerung ab...
Neu Installation mit DDU hat auch nciht geholfen, und im Inet finde ich nix...

IRgend eine Idee?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2016)

teste mal nen älteren treiber... manchmal spinnen die neuesten


----------



## bummi18 (9. Februar 2016)

naja die Sache mit der Lüfterkurve ist ja nun in 5 min erledigt. Ich finde es sowiso besser das die Lüfter im idle auch langsam drehen und sich dann schon langsam steigern. Ich hab 10 % drehzahl im idle und dann gehts  gemütlich nach oben. 
Das empfinden der Lautstärke hängt natürlich auch stak vom gehäuse ab. wer so einen dünnblechplastikbomber mit 10 öffnungen für event. Lüfter hat wird eben mehr von der kühllösung höhren. ordentliches gehäuse (gedämmt) mit guter luftführung und gutem kabelmanagment ist für alle die es leiser wollen pflicht.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> naja die Sache mit der Lüfterkurve ist ja nun in 5 min erledigt. Ich finde es sowiso besser das die Lüfter im idle auch langsam drehen und sich dann schon langsam steigern. Ich hab 10 % drehzahl im idle und dann gehts  gemütlich nach oben.
> Das empfinden der Lautstärke hängt natürlich auch stak vom gehäuse ab. wer so einen dünnblechplastikbomber mit 10 öffnungen für event. Lüfter hat wird eben mehr von der kühllösung höhren. ordentliches gehäuse (gedämmt) mit guter luftführung und gutem kabelmanagment ist für alle die es leiser wollen pflicht.



ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ist ja toll, aber irgendwo muss die Abwärme ja hin. Und sicher nicht durch eine 120mm Öffnung an der Rückseite des Gehäuses..


Zur 980Ti, ich musste jetzt leider doch eine RMA zu meiner evga 980ti machen - z.b bei Xcom2 ist das Spulenfiepen sehr laut. Hab zwar keine Lust auf den ganzen Umbau der Wakü Komponenten, aber langfristig lohnt es sich da wohl.

Der EVGA Support ist was das angeht wirklich top, auch wenn ich ihn lieber nicht gebraucht hätte.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (9. Februar 2016)

Mal eine Frage in den Raum: Welches ist denn der letzte bekannte Nvidia-Treiber, um möglichst TDR's (Timeout Detection & Recovery = "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt") aus dem Weg zu gehen?

Hab seit gestern Windows 10. Frisch installiert und dann mit aktuellem Nvidia-Treiber (361.75). Also alte Treiberrückstände schließ ich deshalb mal aus.
Ich hatte vorher Windows7 (Aero deaktiviert) mit einer alten GTX670 (Treiber von Nov/Dez 2015) und hatte absolut Null TDR's. Gestern das erste Game mit neuem Rechner gezockt und schon nach 10min ein Freeze + TDR.
Liegt's am Windows 10 oder doch am neuesten Nvidia-Treiber? Hat jemand einen Tipp parat?

PS: Hab eine Palit GTX 980Ti Super JetStream


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2016)

@e_r_n_i_e 

Probier rum ! Bei mir hat leider keiner der mit der 980Ti kompatiblen Treibern was gebracht. Manche haben mit dem 353.38 (der die Chrome crashes gefixt hat) anscheinend Glück andere nicht. 
Laut 90% der Betroffenen ist der letzte stable Driver der 347.88... Aber versuch da mal die 980Ti mit zum laufen zu bringen :(  (Es geht! nur gibt es bei manchen Leuten schwere Bugs. Ja da gehöre ich auch dazu) 
Gerade nochmal installiert, passt anscheinend doch. 

Du bist mit der Kombination 980Ti, Windows 10 und den Nvidia Treibern nicht alleine. Nvidia scheint es nur nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## Meroveus (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin zurück auf den 358.50 und habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr. Bin allerdings auch von Chrome auf Firefox umgestiegen.


----------



## bummi18 (9. Februar 2016)

also ich hab einen guten Luftfluss , 2 x 140 mm vorn ( einer versorgt die graka einer geht direkt auf den cpu kühler) , einen 140 mm hinten , der dark rock pro bläst auch ganau auf den hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Temp. Probleme hab ich nicht , gpu geht unter last auf max 62 grad bei geheitzten wohnraum. ein 140 mm Lüfter schafft je nach drehzal zwischen ca. 30 bis 60 m³ die stunde  , das sind  0,5 - 1 m³ die minute , das sollte locker ausreichend frischluft sein, egal wie gedämmt ein Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze Windows 10, Chrome und den aktuellsten Treiber und habe schon seit dem "Chrome Hotfix Treiber" keine Probleme mehr. Der hat nämlich genau den Fehler behoben mit den Crashes. 
Evtl. habt ihr eure Karten auch einfach zu hart overclocked, dass der Treiber zurückgesetzt wird


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2016)

@Bioschnitzel 

Nochmal, das hat mit Chrome nix zu tun, das Problem ist, dass die aktuellen Nvidia Treiber nicht auf allen Systemen TDR stable sind. Das hat mit OC auch absolut nichts zu tun.
Mit dem 347.88 habe ich die Probleme nicht btw. habe ihn grade nochmal installiert, läuft wie es aussieht... ka was vorher falsch war.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2016)

Absolut nichts? 
Das ist wohl der Hauptgrund der meisten Treiber-Crashes. 
Ich würde das erstmal checken bevor ich dem Treiber die Schuld zu schiebe. 
Chrome deshalb, weil vor kurzem noch ein Problem mit Chrome und Treiberabstürze bestand.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2016)

Chrome war nur in der Diskussion weil es für diese TDR chrashes einen fix gab mehr nicht. 
Es haben schon so viele Leute ihre Karten runter getaktet (habe ich auch hier schon x mal geschrieben) und das hat an dem Fehler nichts geändert. 
Der Crash ist bekannt und es ist genauso bekannt, dass das OC der Karten nichts damit zu tun hat da selbst schwer untertaktete Karten in jeglichen Spannungskonfigurationen TDR Crashes abbekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2016)

Bei mir jedoch nicht. 
Muss wohl an irgendwas liegen was du installiert hast oder umkonfiguriert hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

für einen Faltrechner denke ich immer mehr an eine GTX 980 TI. Da die Leistungen eh aller Modell ähnlich und vom einzelnen Chip abhängen, kommt es mir zuerst nur darauf ab, dass die Lüfter leise sind und der Chip kühl. Was haltet Ihr von dieser Karte? Gibt es dabei etwas zu bemängeln?  Zum Teil findet man Berichte von nervösen Lüftersteuerungen bei den Zotac Modellen. Oder gibt es von EGVA etwas schönes? Die Garantiebedingungen sind immer ein Kaufgrund.

https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-omega-zt-90504-10p-a1275778.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei mir jedoch nicht.
> Muss wohl an irgendwas liegen was du installiert hast oder umkonfiguriert hast.



Eben das kann an so ziemlich allem liegen (OS, Programme andere Treiber, Chipset etc.). Fakt ist nur, dass der 347.88 hervorragend läuft und die anderen Treiber eben nicht.

@Über mir: Palit Jetstream. Fertig.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (10. Februar 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur, dass der 347.88 hervorragend läuft und die anderen Treiber eben nicht.


Ist dieser Treiber auch für Win10? Ich find den nämlich nur als Win7/8-Treiber.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur, dass der 347.88 hervorragend läuft und die anderen Treiber eben nicht.



Fakt ist, bei mir laufen alle Treiber seit dem Chrome-Hotfix hervorragend.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2016)

Bei mir hat der letzte Treiber seine Probleme. Ingame läuft alles Top, aber im Windows bekam ich in den letzten 14 Tagen, 2 mal im unteren Drittel des Monitors für eine ms ein punktiertes Schachbrett (Pixelbrei), das sieht man nur für einen Wimpernschlag. Müsste aber am Treiber liegen.

Welches Game reagiert empfindlich auf VRam OC? Ich hab im Moment 1.450/3.802 - 1,162v am laufen. Über 30min Dying Light sind stabil.


----------



## Grozz (10. Februar 2016)

Auf was für Auflösungen zockt ihr alle so?


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2016)

WQHD hier, wieso die Frage?


----------



## Jolly91 (10. Februar 2016)

2560x1440 - WQHD.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (10. Februar 2016)

Wollte wissen ob jemand auf Full HD mit ner 980ti zockt  
Gibt sicherlich welche aber die meisten doch höhere Auflösungen


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Februar 2016)

Gibt sicher auch genug Leute die E10 in einen Ferrari kippen .

edit: Sorry, der Vergleich hinkt


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (10. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Wollte wissen ob jemand auf Full HD mit ner 980ti zockt
> Gibt sicherlich welche aber die meisten doch höhere Auflösungen


Ich zock in nativer Monitorauflösung und das ist bei mir 1920x1200. Die "überschüssige" Leistung der 980Ti kann man notfalls in verschiedene AA-Modi stecken.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

2560x1080 bei 144Hz.
200Hz würden rein theoretisch auch gehen, aber da ist mir der Overshoot teilweise zuviel.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (10. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 2560x1080 bei 144Hz.


Welchen Monitor hast du, wenn ich fragen darf, und hat der Gsync?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Wollte wissen ob jemand auf Full HD mit ner 980ti zockt
> Gibt sicherlich welche aber die meisten doch höhere Auflösungen




Ja hier


----------



## Meroveus (10. Februar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Welches Game reagiert empfindlich auf VRam OC? Ich hab im Moment 1.450/3.802 - 1,162v am laufen. Über 30min Dying Light sind stabil.



The Witcher 3


----------



## Watertouch (10. Februar 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Galax 980 Ti HoF? Laut Reviews soll die ja spitze sein und günstig ist sie auch...Ist da nicht was faul?


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Galax 980 Ti HoF? Laut Reviews soll die ja spitze sein und günstig ist sie auch...Ist da nicht was faul?



Welche Reviews hast du gelesen?
Mindestens zwei Leute hier im Forum haben die wieder retourniert weil die Lüftersteuerung eine Zumutung ist.
Tomshardware hat das auch bemerkt:
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstärke - KFA² GTX 980 Ti HOF: Licht und Schatten, aber richtig günstig 
Weder die Taktrate, Temperatur oder Powerlimit würden die Karte irgendwie besonders machen.
Die aufgebohrte Spannungsversorgung sagt ja nichts über die tatsächliche Taktrate aus.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor hast du, wenn ich fragen darf, und hat der Gsync?


Natürlich darfst du fragen.
Acer Predator Z35 und ja, der hat Gsync.

Zur HoF:
Ich war jemand der die hatte und die Lüftersteuerung war ne Zumutung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute ich hätte mal (wieder) ne Frage zwecks OC 
Habe gestern ein wenig an meiner Asus gewerkelt und bekomme diese @Stock Spannung  auf ~1400Mhz stable. 
Wenn ich sie weiter hoch schicke, z.B. 1430Mhz, dann läuft 3D Mark zwar, aber Unigine Valley crasht :/
Zudem ist das Plus im Boost bei mir immer ca. 20-30Mhz mehr als das was eingestellt ist. Ist es normal, dass dieses Plus so stark schwankt im Vgl. zu anderen Asus-Karten?
Wenn ich mir im Netz durchlese wie das bei manch anderen Leuten ist mit der Karte, dass diese @ Stock z.B schon ~100Mhz mehr fährt als angegeben bzw. eingestellt, da Frage ich mich eben ob meine wirklich so ne harte Krücke ist 

Beim Ram OC hab ich mich zwar mal rangetastet, aber da herrscht gleiches Spiel wie oben beschrieben. 
Zum Beispiel kann ich problemlos auf 2000/4000/8000 (wie mans nimmt) hochschrauben, wenn ich in 3D Mark teste. Mit Valley kommt dann prompt der Crash. 
Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass Ram OC ja nur bedingt was hergibt (stimmt das so?) und ich mir das dann eigentlich sparen kann.

Bevor wieder jemand die gleiche Frage stellt:
Ja mir reicht die Leistung, die die Karte @Stock hergibt und ja es ist also nicht nötig diese zu OCen.
Das Thema interessiert mich aber und da ich den Eindruck habe hier im Forum sind viele fähige und kompetente Leute unterwegs, stelle ich hier die Frage um mich sozusagen weiter zu bilden und dazu zu lernen.

Aktuell läuft die Karte also mit folgenden Settings:
GPU Clock: ~1400Mhz Boost
Voltage: 1.187v - 1.200v (@Stock)
RAM: 7200 (@Stock)
PT: 110%
Temp-Target: 91° 
Gemessene Temp Load: ~72° max
Lüfter drehen hierbei bei ca. 50%

Was meint ihr könnte oder sollte ich noch ausprobieren bzw. ändern?

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## Meroveus (11. Februar 2016)

Das Verhalten ist normal. Die Karte boostet immer soweit, wie es ihre Parameter (Powertarget, Temperatur, Voltage) zulassen. Merke: wenn es egal bei was chrashed, egal ob es bei was anderem stabil war, ist es immer instabil. Stabilität lässt sich leider nicht feststellen, Instabilität allerdings schon.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. Februar 2016)

Okay dann bin ich da schonmal beruhigt, vielen Dank 

Habe jetzt noch ein bisschen getestet und bei folgenden Settings läuft bisher alles ohne Probleme:
1405-1418Mhz Core, 7406Mhz Memory, Voltage Stock, PT 110%

Eine Frage stellt sich mir noch:
Ich übertakte mit der Software von ASUS, welche bei der Graka dabei war.
Das ist im Prinzip nix anderes als MSI-Afterburner+GPU-Z in einem Programm (zumindest visuell sieht es gleich aus).
Dort gibt es einen Button der heißt "Always 3D Clock" - Muss ich den aktivieren oder aus lassen? Hab kp was das bewirkt bzw. unterlässt


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2016)

Kann man eigentlich sinnvolle Rückschlüsse aus dem "Memory Controller Load" ziehen? 
Mit der VRAM Auslastung korreliert es schonmal nicht. Hängt er mit der Ausnutzung der Bandbreite zusammen? Könnte man dann sagen, solange er noch unter (ausreichend?) 100% liegt, lohnt sich kein Memory OC?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Meroveus (17. Februar 2016)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Okay dann bin ich da schonmal beruhigt, vielen Dank
> 
> Habe jetzt noch ein bisschen getestet und bei folgenden Settings läuft bisher alles ohne Probleme:
> 1405-1418Mhz Core, 7406Mhz Memory, Voltage Stock, PT 110%
> ...



Die Software tut im Prinzip das selbe, wenn du Allways 3D Clock aktivierst, läuft sie dauerhaft mit höherem Takt (eventuell sogar mit max Takt), weil sie dann nicht mehr in den 2D Modus geht (zum Beispiel 350MHz Core 400 MHz Memory im Idle oder beim Surfen).

@ DARPA: Memory Controler Load gibt an, wie viel deiner maximalen Bandbreite genutzt wird. Somit würde ein Memory OC bei 100% Auslastung am meisten sinn machen, weil sich dadurch ja die Bandbreite erhöht.


----------



## TheHarlequin (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal eine Frage an die ganzen Zotac 980ti AMP! Extreme Besitzer stellen. Habt ihr auch das Problem das eure Karten trotz 111% PT schon bei ~76% anfangen den GPU Takt zu senken? Im Afterburner zeigt er immer schön 99 oder 100% aber im GPU-Z immer nur die besagten ~76% auch ein Mod Bios mit nach oben offenen PT Werten bringt da keine Änderung.

Bin durch einen Freund der die gleiche Karte hat auf das Thema aufmerksam geworden und seit dem Nervt mich die Karte ><. Evtl hat jemand ja das gleiche Problem gehabt und irgendwie erfolgreich umschifft.

Grüße
TheHarlequin


----------



## chischko (17. Februar 2016)

TheHarlequin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal eine Frage an die ganzen Zotac 980ti AMP! Extreme Besitzer stellen. Habt ihr auch das Problem das eure Karten trotz 111% PT schon bei ~76% anfangen den GPU Takt zu senken? Im Afterburner zeigt er immer schön 99 oder 100% aber im GPU-Z immer nur die besagten ~76% auch ein Mod Bios mit nach oben offenen PT Werten bringt da keine Änderung.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

nein ein entsprechendes Verhalten hatte meine nicht (hatte genau die mal vor der Jetzigen). Hat den Takt schön stabil gehalten sogar mit moderatem OC. 

LG


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

Kann es sein, dass du im AB auf GPU Auslastung und in GPU Z auf das PT guckst?


----------



## TheHarlequin (17. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du im AB auf GPU Auslastung und in GPU Z auf das PT guckst?



Das hatte ich anfangs auch schon vermutet. Aber leider nein. Selbst mit 1.274 Volt, was die Taktabsenkung wegen fehlender Spannung umgeht komm ich nicht mal Ansatzweise über 80% PT und dann geht der Boost wieder schön runter.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

Aber wenn dir AB immer 99-100% anzeigt, dann ist das sehr wahrscheinlich die Auslastung. 
Du hast ja schließlich das PT auf 111% gesetzt und nicht auf 100%.


----------



## TheHarlequin (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen 3D  Mark laufen Lassen mit den UHD Presets. Und so sah das ganze dann aus.


----------



## DARPA (17. Februar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> @ DARPA: Memory Controler Load gibt an, wie viel deiner maximalen Bandbreite genutzt wird. Somit würde ein Memory OC bei 100% Auslastung am meisten sinn machen, weil sich dadurch ja die Bandbreite erhöht.



Danke, also so wie vermutet. Dann werd ich das mal weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## Meroveus (17. Februar 2016)

TheHarlequin schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal nen 3D  Mark laufen Lassen mit den UHD Presets. Und so sah das ganze dann aus.




Die 80% von denen du redest, beziehen sich wahrscheinlich auf die FB Nutzung, das hat mit Powertarget nichts zu tun 

Guck mal auf deinem Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/880962d1455705570-980ti-laberthread-unbenannt.jpg ganz oben (im AB Display) bei "Power" da steht Max 102%, da sind also noch 48% nach oben zu deinem auf 150% gemoddeten Powertarget.

Wie weit taktet sie sich den herunter ?


----------



## TheHarlequin (17. Februar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Die 80% von denen du redest, beziehen sich wahrscheinlich auf die FB Nutzung, das hat mit Powertarget nichts zu tun
> 
> Guck mal auf deinem Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/880962d1455705570-980ti-laberthread-unbenannt.jpg ganz oben bei "Power" da steht Max 102%, läuft also alles wie es soll.
> 
> Wie weit taktet sie sich den herunter ?



Aber woher kommt die Differenz zwischen GPU-Z und AB?  
Je nach Spiel geht die Karte z.T auf den normalen Boost von 1253 runter. Was mich auch verwundert das ein höheres PT in einem Bios auch nichts bringt. In einigen Foren wird vermutet das es ein Multi Layer Bios ist. Sprich manche bereiche gar nicht geändert werden können.
Muss wohl damit leben dass die Karte so ist wie sie ist.


----------



## Meroveus (17. Februar 2016)

TheHarlequin schrieb:


> Aber woher kommt die Differenz zwischen GPU-Z und AB?
> Je nach Spiel geht die Karte z.T auf den normalen Boost von 1253 runter. Was mich auch verwundert das ein höheres PT in einem Bios auch nichts bringt. In einigen Foren wird vermutet das es ein Multi Layer Bios ist. Sprich manche bereiche gar nicht geändert werden können.
> Muss wohl damit leben dass die Karte so ist wie sie ist.



1250 MHz sind ganz schön wenig, vor allem zu den 1529 MHz die sie davor boostet (Hut ab), das ist unter dem Werksboost von ca 1350 MHz (+-). Auch wenn im Afterburner, unter Powerlimit bei "Max" eine 1 steht, was auf ein Powerlimit hindeutet, kommt mir das bei einem 150% gemoddetem Powertarget spanisch vor. Vom Temp Limit bist du 72° auch noch ein Stück entfernt.

Habe deinen Screenshot nochmal genauer überprüft und kann keine Anomalien feststellen. Alle Graphen laufen zur anliegenden und abfallenden Last, so wie sie sollen. Es ist zum Beispiel kein Abfall des Taktes, bei voller Last zu erkennen. Erst wenn die Last sinkt, was aber normal ist.

Womit lässt du dir dir Werte, während des laufenden Betriebs (Benchen / Spielen) per OSD anzeigen ?


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Februar 2016)

Okay, langsam glaub ich es aber.

Mein Power Table der EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified habe ich so eingestellt, das der mittlere mit dem  letzten Wert übereinstimmt. Jetzt habe ich 320W TDP, 75W über den PCI-E  Slot und je 175W über die PCI-E Stecker was 350 Watt als 100% Wert  ergibt.

In 3DMark Sky Diver hält die jetzt fast die 1.500/2.005Mhz durchgängig. GPU-Z  zeigt 100,7% an, das sind 353W an der Karte! Bei 1,200v. Eine hohe ASIC  braucht wohl auch viel Strom (76,9%).

 Der Temperatur Fühler der auf der  Baseplate zwischen den Spannungswandlern, wo die 7 auf die 14 VRM´s aufschalten, sitzt, hat nur  53°C. Die Backplate, wo der Temp. Fühler am oberhalb vom Classified sitzt, beim GTX, oberhalb der  VRM´s sagt mir ganze 75,3°C. GPU: 74°C.

http://abload.de/thumb/dsc012329hj0t.jpg 

Ich habe den Fühler zweimal angeklebt da ich es beim ersten mal nicht glaubte. Die Backplate Temperatur stimmt aber, da verbrennst dir nach 3 Sekunden die Finger.


----------



## Khalua (20. Februar 2016)

Mal so eine andere Frage in den Raum geworfen.... ist eig. evtl. was von EK Geplant Blöcke für die GB 980Ti Extreme Gaming raus zu bringen ? Würde gerne meine unter Wasser setzten .... allerdings keine Lust diese nu zu verkaufen nur weil es keine Blöcke geben wird .. Gibt es Alternativen ? nein oder ?


----------



## Zatox123 (20. Februar 2016)

Zu welcher Karte würdet ihr mir raten und falls ja warum?
Karte soll leise sein und sollte Luft nach oben haben für eventuelles OC
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90504-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Danke für etwaige Antworten!


----------



## Khalua (20. Februar 2016)

Habe dir mal geschrieben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2016)

Super Jetstream, eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den TI's.


----------



## Zatox123 (20. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Super Jetstream, eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den TI's.



Warum?


----------



## Horst_Koehler (20. Februar 2016)

Zatox123 schrieb:


> Warum?



Lies Dir doch bitte durch, was andere User dir schreiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/428316-980-ti-kaufentscheidungshilfe.html#post8047988

ich verlinke Dir den Test nun noch einmal:
Gaming-Performance und Zusammenfassung - Palit GeForce GTX 98 Ti Super Jetstream: Preis-Leistungs-Offerte

Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 98  Ti im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Kurz, die Palit leistet sich keine einzige Schwäche. Sie bietet das beste Gesamtpaket aus Leistung, Preis, Performance, Verbrauch und Geräusch ( flüster leise Lüfter ).


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fühler zweimal angeklebt da ich es beim ersten mal nicht glaubte. Die Backplate Temperatur stimmt aber, da verbrennst dir nach 3 Sekunden die Finger.



Hab auch mit WaKü etwa 55-60°C auf der Rückseite mit nem Thermometer gemessen. Hab nun  vier so 4*4cm große Passivkühler auf die Rückseite montiert und mit doppelseitig klebender Wärmeleitfolie angeklebt--> Bingt echt etwa 7-10 K Unterschied!


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Kurz, die Palit leistet sich keine einzige Schwäche.


Wenn da nicht das Problem mit den anlaufenden Lüftern wäre.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht das Problem mit den anlaufenden Lüftern wäre.



Welches X andere Karten bei 144hz Monitoren btw auch haben...  
Aber stimmt ist ein klares Problem... statt die Lüfter langsam und lautlos drehen zu lassen müssen sie heutzutage unbedingt still stehen bis die Karte schwitzt... und dann an und wieder aus und wieder an und aus und...


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

ich find diesen silentmode aka lüfterstillstehen absolut sinlos...
jeder ordentlich verarbeitete kphler mit ordentlich gelagerten lüfter hält eine graka im idle leise... minimalste lüftergräusche die man unmöglich aus case raushören kann... wiso danndieser unnötige verschleis durch an aus an aus schalten? mir erübrigt sich der sinn dahinter nicht wirklich


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Welches X andere Karten bei 144hz Monitoren btw auch haben...
> Aber stimmt ist ein klares Problem... statt die Lüfter langsam und lautlos drehen zu lassen müssen sie heutzutage unbedingt still stehen bis die Karte schwitzt... und dann an und wieder aus und wieder an und aus und...


Was hat das mit 144Hz zu tun?
Bei der Jetstream laufen sie gleich mit 1000rpm an und das hört man.
Bei der Inno iChill X3 und der MSI Gaming ist das nicht hörbar.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 144Hz zu tun?


Weil aufgrund des 144Hz-"Bugs" der Takt auch im Idle oben bleibt und die Karte so deutlich mehr Leistung aufnimmt. Zu viel für einen Passivkühler. Die Folge ist dann im schlimmsten Fall ein nerviges An-Aus-An-Aus, wenn die Hysterese mistig abgestimmt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne den Bug, nur lässt der sich auch ganz leicht umgehen.
Aber das Verhalten der Lüfter bevor sie ausgehen und wenn sie angehen, ist wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Bug, nur lässt der sich auch ganz leicht umgehen.
> Aber das Verhalten der Lüfter bevor sie ausgehen und wenn sie angehen, ist wirklich nicht gut.



Welche 980 Ti würdest du denn empfehlen?
Zurzeit liebäugle ich mit der AMP! Omega
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90504-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
und mit der Zotac Arctic Storm
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90502-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Horst_Koehler (21. Februar 2016)

Zatox123 schrieb:


> Welche 980 Ti würdest du denn empfehlen?
> Zurzeit liebäugle ich mit der AMP! Omega
> Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90504-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Nutzt du einen 144Hz Monitor?


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Nutzt du einen 144Hz Monitor?



Ja nutze ich
Was würde gegen bzw für die Arctic Storm sprechen?
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti ArcticStorm, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90502-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Horst_Koehler (21. Februar 2016)

Das Für und Wider findest du hier: Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 98  Ti im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Das Für und Wider findest du hier: Drei Modelle der GeForce GTX 98 Ti im Test - Hardwareluxx



Danke.
Hab nicht vor die Karte unter Wassser zu setzen da ich mich mit Wasserkühlungen zu wenig auskenne.
Von daher fällt die Karte weg für mich


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Würde die Gainward Phoenix oder die Inno X3 iChill Airboss nehmen. 
Allerdings musst du bei letzterer zwingend die Lüfterkurve anpassen.


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Würde die Gainward Phoenix oder die Inno X3 iChill Airboss nehmen.
> Allerdings musst du bei letzterer zwingend die Lüfterkurve anpassen.



Danke für deine Antwort.
Die Gainward fällt für mich weg da sie leider nur 3x 80mm Lüfter hat und somit höchstwahrscheinlich die Lautstärke einer Inno X3 übertreffen wird.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Bei der Inno musst! du eh die Lüfter schneller stellen, dann nimmt sich das nichts mehr.
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Argument, die hat nur 3x80mm?
Begründe das mal.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (21. Februar 2016)

Zatox123 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> Die Gainward fällt für mich weg da sie leider nur 3x 80mm Lüfter hat und somit höchstwahrscheinlich die Lautstärke einer Inno X3 übertreffen wird.



Mutmaßung deinerseits, die mit der Realität nicht übereinstimmt: Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix GS im Test - Lautstärke (4/6)



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der Inno musst! du eh die Lüfter schneller stellen, dann nimmt sich das nichts mehr.
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Argument, die hat nur 3x80mm?
> Begründe das mal.



Wird er nicht können


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Mutmaßung deinerseits, die mit der Realität nicht übereinstimmt: Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix GS im Test - Lautstärke (4/6)
> 
> 
> 
> Wird er nicht können



Dachte eben aufgrund der kleineren Lüfter das die Lautstärke höher ausfällt als bei der Inno


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

nicht denken wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt sondern sich reviews zur hand nehmen^^
es gibt qualitativ hochwertige und minderwertige lüfter
die minderwertigen erzeugen sebst bei geringen rpms schon unangenehmes rauschen und klackern
hochwertige klackern nicht bis sehr leise und es kommt erst bei höheren rpms zum rauschen

auch ist die theoretische kühlleiwstung der 3x 80er besser als der der 2x 100er... ob dem auch so ist kommt auf den kühlkörper und das design an


----------



## Zatox123 (21. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> nicht denken wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt sondern sich reviews zur hand nehmen^^
> es gibt qualitativ hochwertige und minderwertige lüfter
> die minderwertigen erzeugen sebst bei geringen rpms schon unangenehmes rauschen und klackern
> hochwertige klackern nicht bis sehr leise und es kommt erst bei höheren rpms zum rauschen
> ...



Wurde tatsächlich überrascht wie gut die Karte bei dem von dir verlinkten Test abgeschnitten hat.
Welche Karte ist den deiner Meinung nach sehr leise und bietet gute OC Möglichkeiten?
Wie sind die Gigabyte Karten im Vergleich zur Gainward?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

ich hab sie zwar nicht verlinkt aber ok^^
nunja prinzipiel kann man sagen das jede karte ihre vior und anchteile hat bzw es ein paar dabei sind wo das gesamtpaket einfach stimmt^^
die jetsream und superjetstream sollens ehr leise und trotzdem kühl sein, bei dne gigabyte kenn ich mich nichtso gut aus da ich niemand kenne der ne gtx 9xx von gigabyte hat, da kann auch ich mich nur auf reviews beziehen

aber schaue dir ein paar reviews zu verschiedenen modelle an, wenn du immer die gleiche hp nutzt dafür werdne die teilweise untereinander dann auch noch sehr gut verglichen^^


----------



## Horst_Koehler (21. Februar 2016)

Du scheinst Probleme mit der Entscheidungsfindung zu haben. Es gibt einen ganz einfachen weg. Schreibe dir auf, welche Kriterien für dich am wichtigsten sind und auf welche du am ehesten verzichten könntest. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirst du nicht finden.
Hast Du deine Liste erstellt, liest du Reviews/Tests der im Handel vorhandenen GTX 980ti. Das jeweilige Für und Wider der Karten schreibst du ebenfalls auf. Welche Karte soll es nun sein? Nun, die deiner Pro und Contra Liste am nähsten kommt. 

Beispiel für ein GTX 980ti Review, welches zufällig Neun Karten gegeneinander abwägt:
Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 98  Ti im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich DIE 980TI die man sich kaufen sollte, oder macht das nicht einen allzu großen Unterschied, welche ich nehmen würde? Ich möchte mir jetzt bald nen neuen PC zusammen stellen aber bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Gigabyte G1 nehmen soll.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Februar 2016)

Alle Karten sind verschieden. Da kannst du nehmen was du willst. Ist wie Lotto.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Naja, so einfach ist es dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit 144Hz zu tun?
> Bei der Jetstream laufen sie gleich mit 1000rpm an und das hört man.
> Bei der Inno iChill X3 und der MSI Gaming ist das nicht hörbar.



Also bei meiner jetstream ist das anlaufen null zu hören. Ich habe die lüfter sogar dauerhaft an (easy mit afterburner) und du hörst absolut nichts. Nur unter absoluter Vollast ist ein leises Rauschen zu hören. Die jetstream ist wirklich eine Klasse Karte, würde sie gegen keine andere eintauschen wollen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

Wie willst du das anlaufen/auslaufen hören, wenn die Lüfter dauerhauft laufen?


----------



## Khalua (21. Februar 2016)

Also ich finde ja die Gigabyte 980Ti Extreme Gaming Spitze  Ist unter Last schön Kühl, OC Potenzial  TOP  und wenn man nen Window hat ist das mit den LED warscheinlich auch eine tolle sache  Leider Stört mich an ihr das es KEINE Wasserblöcke gibt so wie es schein also daher für Wakü eher ungeeignet  

Also ich finde neben dem Kühler der Palit SJS einer der leisesten und Kühlsten immo. Und JA ich stelle hier Palit und GB von der Lautstärke auf gleiche höhe


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

so mal ne allgemeine bitte aufgrund des vorposters, pls nicht immer sowas schreiben wie oc potenzial top, weil das ist absolut sinlos das ist vom chip und nicht von der karte bzw dem model abhängig...
einige stumme mitleser lassn sich durch sowas irreführen und haben am ende ein produktbdas sie in der form nicht wolten, also könnten wir pls aufhören das immer zu sagen da man selbst keinerlei einfluss aufs oc potenzial hat


an den vorposter direkt: dann schickse zu liquid extasy, die fertign dir einen an und kostet für gewöhnlich kaum mehr wie n normaler kühler aus der massenproduktion


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

Jo wer ne 980 Ti unter Wasser setzen will muss leider von dr Verfügbarkeit von Fullcoverkühlern seine Auswahl einschränken oder Du greifst eben zum (bei weitem nicht perfekten) Referenzmodell.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> so mal ne allgemeine bitte aufgrund des  vorposters, pls nicht immer sowas schreiben wie oc potenzial top, weil  das ist absolut sinlos das ist vom chip und nicht von der karte bzw dem  model abhängig...
> einige stumme mitleser lassn sich durch sowas irreführen und haben am  ende ein produktbdas sie in der form nicht wolten, also könnten wir pls  aufhören das immer zu sagen da man selbst keinerlei einfluss aufs oc  potenzial hat



Hm naja man kann schon durchaus blöd anstellen beim Übertakten und einfach nicht das volle Potential der Karte ausschöpfen und /oder mit entsprechenden Modifikationen für die Kühlung etc. noch einiges mehr raus kitzeln als das bloße hochjagen via MSI Afterburner o.Ä.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie willst du das anlaufen/auslaufen hören, wenn die Lüfter dauerhauft laufen?



Weil die Lüfter erst dauerhaft unter Windows laufen. Auch ohne die angepasste Fan-Kurve ist nichts zu hören. Der Grund weshalb ich die Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lasse ist
1. Damit die LED`s nicht an und aus gehen 
2. Damit die Karte auch im Idle kühl ist 

Wie gesagt, bei meiner Jetstream ist nichts zu hören, man merkt nur am Licht das die Lüfter andrehen


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2016)

Sie drehen ja auch nur einmal.
Ansonsten drehen sie 10-20 Sekunden immer wieder mit 0-1000-0 RPM.


----------



## Meroveus (22. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der Inno musst! du eh die Lüfter schneller stellen, dann nimmt sich das nichts mehr.
> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Argument, die hat nur 3x80mm?
> Begründe das mal.



Naja man kann sich wenn man möchte, vom Passiv Modus verabschieden. Weil der die Temperatur der VRM´s so gut vorbereitet, das sie irgendwann nicht mehr einzufangen sind.

Ich habe meine Lüfterkurve in einer Linie von 0° - 0% zu 80° - 40% eingestellt. Somit ist sie nach wie vor unhörbar und erreicht unter Volllast 75°. Ich denke mal mit dieser Kurve werden die VRM´s auch keine 115° mehr erreichen, da sie keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, sich im passiven Modus schön aufzuheizen. Meine lebt zumindest heute noch und hat schon 8 Monate auf dem Buckel .


----------



## JayR91 (22. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> so mal ne allgemeine bitte aufgrund des vorposters, pls nicht immer sowas schreiben wie oc potenzial top, weil das ist absolut sinlos das ist vom chip und nicht von der karte bzw dem model abhängig...
> einige stumme mitleser lassn sich durch sowas irreführen und haben am ende ein produktbdas sie in der form nicht wolten, also könnten wir pls aufhören das immer zu sagen da man selbst keinerlei einfluss aufs oc potenzial hat
> 
> 
> an den vorposter direkt: dann schickse zu liquid extasy, die fertign dir einen an und kostet für gewöhnlich kaum mehr wie n normaler kühler aus der massenproduktion



Das ist absolut richtig, dennoch hatte ich bis jetzt 3x MSI 980 ti 6G und alle gingen über 1500  also entweder achtet MSI selber ein bisschen drauf oder ich bin ein Glückspilz , die neuste krieg ich sicherlich auf 1550!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2016)

Nö achten Sie nicht, bei mir ist bei 1481MHz Schluss.


----------



## JayR91 (22. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nö achten Sie nicht, bei mir ist bei 1481MHz Schluss.


Dann bin ich wohl ein Glückspilz ;D


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2016)

Naja ob 1481 oder 1550MHz, den Unterschied beim Spielen merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## CL90 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo 

Ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer einer 980 Ti 
Genauer gesagt eine Evga SC+
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ein Custom, oder warten auf die neue Generation, aber die Karte gabs dann doch recht günstig. Da wollte ich dann nicht nein sagen 

Leider habe ich pech mit der ASIC. 67,2%.
Aktuell Taktet sie stabil auf 1450Mhz (Habe bisher aber nur BC: 1290, 1400, 1500 getestet. und die 1500 liefen nicht)
Im laufe dieser Woche kommt mein EKWaterblock und dann werde ich mal sehen was man rausholen kann 

Zum Waterblock. Ist es korrekt das das Montieren des WB ohne Backplate funktioniert? wenn Ja, kann ich ja einfach die Backplate von Evga drauf lassen oder?
Oder muss ich mir jetzt fix ne EK Backplate dazu bestellen?

Wenns ums übertakten geht:
Mit Standart Bios komme ich nicht weit oder?
Meint ihr das bei leistungstarker Wasserkühlung ein LN2 Bios oder ein normales ModBios gut kommt?
Ich möchte einmal sehen wie hoch ich komme, und dann so einen SweetSpot ansteuern. 1500Mhz würde ich aber schon gern haben


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2016)

Öhm nan stabiler Takt i.H.v. 1450 sind für die EVGA SC+ ohnehin schon SEHR gute Werte! Wenn jetzt noch Wasser drauf kommt solltest die 1500 ohne wirkich große Mühen erreichen. Ich hab bei meiner Classy das Bios nicht angerührt, bin aber auf 1550 unter Wasser gekommen stable, also glaube ihc nicht, dass großartige Bioseingriffe notwendig sind. Ich mach alles mit dem MSI Afterburner. 

Zum WB: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ohne separate Backplate funktioniert mit der Montage. 
Dran denke, auch die SpaWas zu kühlen bzw. wechen WB verwedest du?


----------



## CL90 (23. Februar 2016)

klingt gut.

EK-FC Titan X - Nickel  – EK Webshop
Nur schade das er das PCB nicht komplett ausfüllt wie die Acetat dinger


----------



## JayR91 (23. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Öhm nan stabiler Takt i.H.v. 1450 sind für die EVGA SC+ ohnehin schon SEHR gute Werte! Wenn jetzt noch Wasser drauf kommt solltest die 1500 ohne wirkich große Mühen erreichen. Ich hab bei meiner Classy das Bios nicht angerührt, bin aber auf 1550 unter Wasser gekommen stable, also glaube ihc nicht, dass großartige Bioseingriffe notwendig sind. Ich mach alles mit dem MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Zum WB: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ohne separate Backplate funktioniert mit der Montage.
> Dran denke, auch die SpaWas zu kühlen bzw. wechen WB verwedest du?


Eigentlich ändert sich nicht viel unter Wasser bei der 980 TI, nur das du halt Volt auf max schrauben kannst und damit evtl 20Mhz noch rauskitzeln kannst.
Ansonsten hat sich bei meiner ersten 980Ti nicht viel getan von Luft auf Wasser, mal schauen ob die neue anders ist, die macht ja unter Luft schon 1550.

Zu CL90: die Ek Blöcke funktionieren eigentlich auch ohne Backplate, hatte ich anfangs auch. 
Hätt ich die normale Backplate nehmen wollen, hätt ich sie aufbohren müssen, da die Schrauben von Ek Blöcken größer sind als die der normalen Kühler.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wenns ums übertakten geht:
> Mit Standart Bios komme ich nicht weit oder?
> Meint ihr das bei leistungstarker Wasserkühlung ein LN2 Bios oder ein normales ModBios gut kommt?
> Ich möchte einmal sehen wie hoch ich komme, und dann so einen SweetSpot ansteuern. 1500Mhz würde ich aber schon gern haben



Das kommt drauf an welcher der Parameter limitiert. Wenn du im Spannungslimit hängst, würde ein erhöhen der Spannung eventuell helfen (wenn nicht gleichzeitig das Taktlimit, des Chips erreicht ist). Wenn durch erhöhen der Spannung, die Karte dann im Temperaturlimit (unter Luft) hängt, würde ein umrüsten auf Wasserkühlung Abhilfe schaffen. Wenn durch Erhöhung der Spannung, die Karte dann ins Powertarget läuft, muss ein Bios Mod ran.

Fazit: Ein umrüsten auf Wasserkühlung, würde für den Versuch eines Maximalen OC´s, durchaus Sinn machen. Es verbessert aber nicht automatisch die Übertaktbarkeit deiner Karte, da diese von vielen Parametern abhängt.


----------



## CL90 (23. Februar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Fazit: Ein umrüsten auf Wasserkühlung, würde für den Versuch eines Maximalen OC´s, durchaus Sinn machen. Es verbessert aber nicht automatisch die Übertaktbarkeit deiner Karte, da diese von vielen Parametern abhängt.



Es macht sie aber auf jedenfall Lautlos 
Darum gehts mir in erster Linie


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

so hab mir mun notgedrungen aufgrund des willsen nach besserer grafik bei mehr fps auch ne 980ti bestellt.
bin mal gespannt was sie läuft, ich hät ja auch gern so nen 1550mhz monster^^


----------



## Meroveus (23. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Es macht sie aber auf jedenfall Lautlos
> Darum gehts mir in erster Linie



Na der Wunsch sollte sich damit erfüllen 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> so hab mir mun notgedrungen aufgrund des willsen nach besserer grafik bei mehr fps auch ne 980ti bestellt.
> bin mal gespannt was sie läuft, ich hät ja auch gern so nen 1550mhz monster^^



Willkommen auf der Dunklen Seite  der Macht


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

haha ihr habt keine kekse aber ne 980ti xD 
isn fairer ersatz^^
ich freu mich schon  hoffentlich kommt se bald^^


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Februar 2016)

Was isses denn für eine geworden?


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

sag ich nochned 
last euch überraschn^^ ich teil schon mit was wie wann wenns soweit ist^^
hoffe nur disma gibts keine lieferprobs bei dhl... die letzn pakete warn teils etwas verspätet


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was sie läuft, ich hät ja auch gern so nen 1550mhz monster^^



Hoffen wir mal  Deine CPU haste ja schon ordentlich hoch bekommen, dann wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg bei der GPU


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

haha merci^^
die kommt gleich unterwasser, nen modbios drauf und ab die lutzi, dann schaunma mal wasman aus der karte kitzeln kann^^ also ich wehr mich auch gegen 1,6ghz nicht xD aber ich glaube das ist seeeeehr selten bis fast unmöglich^^ unter +°C versteht sich


----------



## defPlaya (23. Februar 2016)

Viele 980 Ti's schaffen die 1450 MHz. Das Problem bei dem original BIOS ist, das Powerlimit. Deshalb können die Karten den Takt nicht halten und gehen auf 1400 oder 1380 MHz runter. Gerade BF4 zeigt das gnadenlos auf, wenn es viele Explosionen ect. gibt. Deshalb sind die 1450 MHz mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
war bei meiner Palit nicht anders. Mit nem Biosmod und Wakü sind die 1500 MHz überhaupt kein Problem.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> haha merci^^
> die kommt gleich unterwasser, nen modbios drauf und ab die lutzi, dann schaunma mal wasman aus der karte kitzeln kann^^ also ich wehr mich auch gegen 1,6ghz nicht xD aber ich glaube das ist seeeeehr selten bis fast unmöglich^^ unter +°C versteht sich



Ich bin gespannt! Für 1,6 GHz musst du schon eine Traumkarte erwischen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Zatox123 (23. Februar 2016)

Wieviel Takt sollten (bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse) eigentlich drinnen sein bei einer Zotac AMP! und starker Belüftung des Gehäuses?


----------



## JayR91 (23. Februar 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Viele 980 Ti's schaffen die 1450 MHz. Das Problem bei dem original BIOS ist, das Powerlimit. Deshalb können die Karten den Takt nicht halten und gehen auf 1400 oder 1380 MHz runter. Gerade BF4 zeigt das gnadenlos auf, wenn es viele Explosionen ect. gibt. Deshalb sind die 1450 MHz mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> war bei meiner Palit nicht anders. Mit nem Biosmod und Wakü sind die 1500 MHz überhaupt kein Problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Mit nem mod Bios ist bei der 980 ti auch nicht viel rauszukitzeln, die springen kaum auf Volt Erhöhung an, so war es bei meiner ersten Karten auf jeden Fall, die erste ging unter Luft Benchstable auf 1520 ca. und spielestable 1480-1500, unter Wasser mit max Volt dann 1540 für's benchen und da war Ende. Meine neue geht nun 1550 beim Spielen, auf jeden Fall beim neuen Tomb Raider gab's keine Probleme. Seit heute ist sie unter Wasser, aber ich werde erst die Tage mal nach ihrer Grenze suchen. Asic bei 83%


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

hoffe dasse es bis samstag schafft, muss da zwar ausnahmsweise arbeiten aber dann hab ich immernoch sonntag fürs testen^^

merci, für 1,6ghz braucht man auch verdammt viel glück xD 1550 sind eigentlich schon nen absoluter glücksgriff^^


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Februar 2016)

Ne Classified also, na dann...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> sag ich nochned[emoji14]last euch überraschn^^ ich teil schon mit was wie wann wenns soweit ist^^
> hoffe nur disma gibts keine lieferprobs bei dhl... die letzn pakete warn teils etwas verspätet


Also wenn da jetzt nicht ne Kingpin oä kommt, dann bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Meroveus (24. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn da jetzt nicht ne Kingpin oä kommt, dann bin ich enttäuscht.



Das will ich meinen , bei Noxxphox dem alten Tüftler, ist doch fast nichts anderes zu erwarten.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

nö keine kingpin, classified, lightning, hof oder so^^ nen custom design mehr sag ich ned
ne classified war mir zu teuer für die fertigung, da hab ich die möglichkeit gehabt relativ billig an nen custom design dran zu komm

mit big pascal kommt wieder ne classi oder nen andres highendmodel, bei der fertigung sah ich den preis aba ned ein


----------



## Meroveus (24. Februar 2016)

Dann bin ich raus, da du sieh eh unter Wasser setzt, kann es alles mögliche sein. Sonst hätte ich auf Palit getippt.


----------



## CL90 (24. Februar 2016)

Lohnt es eigentlich sich eine Evga zu kaufen die nicht im äußersten Highend Sektor ist?
Die selektieren doch sicher ihre Chips und packen die ganzen chips die nichts leisten in die Ref karten oder?


----------



## Zatox123 (24. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Lohnt es eigentlich sich eine Evga zu kaufen die nicht im äußersten Highend Sektor ist?
> Die selektieren doch sicher ihre Chips und packen die ganzen chips die nichts leisten in die Ref karten oder?



Ich wüsste von keinem Hersteller das dieser Chips selektiert, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Lohnt es eigentlich sich eine Evga zu kaufen die nicht im äußersten Highend Sektor ist?
> Die selektieren doch sicher ihre Chips und packen die ganzen chips die nichts leisten in die Ref karten oder?



... ich habe die Ref. sc.  EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4992-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
lt. Datenblatt 1102 Boost, meine macht 1304 ohne irgend was zu verändern.

Mit dem AB den Takt +150MHz eingestellt, sonst nix verändert und in Spielen läuft
sie wie eine Biene bei 1454 MHz und unter 60°C. Alle anderen Wünsche nach viel mehr Takt muss
man probieren und sind nur für Benches gut. Im täglichen Gebrauch reicht MIR die Leistung.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Lohnt es eigentlich sich eine Evga zu kaufen die nicht im äußersten Highend Sektor ist?
> Die selektieren doch sicher ihre Chips und packen die ganzen chips die nichts leisten in die Ref karten oder?



Ich würde sagen, ja sie machen es! Sie müssen doch selektieren, um die die Kingpin die besseres Chips zu bekommen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass es eine SC+ Mit nem ACSI von 80 % gibt aber ich denke das sollte die Ausnahme sein!


----------



## CL90 (24. Februar 2016)

Dann wäre es ja eigentlich auch sinnvoller sich Customs auszusuchen, die vielleicht nur eine oder zwei Karte anbieten. 
Oder wird sogar bei dem Zuliefern der Hersteller Selektiert?


----------



## Meroveus (24. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Dann wäre es ja eigentlich auch sinnvoller sich Customs auszusuchen, die vielleicht nur eine oder zwei Karte anbieten.
> Oder wird sogar bei dem Zuliefern der Hersteller Selektiert?



Die ganzen Vertragspartner haben nur die Möglichkeit, ihr erhaltenen Chips von Nvidia zu selektieren. Sie werden keine Vorselektierten von Nvidia bekommen. Das einzige was sie kriegen, sind die Teildefekten Titan X Chips, um diese dann als GTX 980 Ti zu verkaufen .


----------



## JayR91 (24. Februar 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ja sie machen es! Sie müssen doch selektieren, um die die Kingpin die besseres Chips zu bekommen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass es eine SC+ Mit nem ACSI von 80 % gibt aber ich denke das sollte die Ausnahme sein!



Die selektieren aller höchstens bei der King, ich weiß noch wie damals alle heiß auf die Classi gewartet haben und es so gut wie keine über 1500 geschafft hat (im Thread hier). Da gab es teils welche die bei 1400 schon nicht mehr wollten.


----------



## Zatox123 (24. Februar 2016)

Meint ihr würde es was bringen zusätzlich zur 980 Ti eine 670 AMP! (getaktet wie eine 680er) in den PC einzubauen zur PhysX Berechnung?


----------



## CL90 (24. Februar 2016)

Omg... es ist soo leise.... 
GPU Blubbert.
Modbios drauf. hab das Powertarget von 110% auf 124% Angehoben und nun läuft sie Bench und Ark, Tombraider stable.
1490Mhz mit 2000Mhz Ram.
Hab dafür alle anderen Regler auf Max geballert 
Temp maximal 38°C. Wasser war 29,7°C

Witzig ist, das die Karte nur 17% Schwächer ist als mein EX 970 SLI 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

nice 
hoffe meine schnurrt unter wakü auch so schön und bei solchen temps...
naja ok ben hmarktemps sind ja eher irrelevant da die last nur kurzzeitig ist, spiele temps anch so 1h 2h sind viel interesanter, auf was kommste denn da wenn ich fragen darf?
und mit was kühlst du? also radiflächemäsig


----------



## CL90 (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist wahr 
Im 3D Mark sieht man im Tempdiagramm einen schönen Sägezahn Verlauf =D
Die Temps weichen nicht stark von der Kurzzeitbelastung ab.
3DMark war es so um 27°C und in 20min Ark zocken waren es 29,7°C.

Vielleicht komme ich Heute mal dazu richtig lange zeit zu zocken 

Ich kühle mit einem MO-RA3 420 PRO (9x 140mm), aktuell nur auf einer Seite 9x 140mm Lüfter.
Die Pumpe dreht auf 100%. Habe so eine Durchflussrate von 100l/h

Was ich mich gewundert habe ist der Memtakt. Ist das normal das man den um +500 Anheben kann?
Wie kann man da am besten die Stabilität testen? Der 3DMark zieht ja nur 1GB, ARK und co machen bisher auch nicht voll (1080p)



Edit:
Mal ne Frage an die BiosModder.
Bei 8+6Pin. wieviel Watt leistung würdet Ihr zulassen? Aktuell habe ich 301W eingestellt. (124% PT)
Was kann im Schlimmsten Fall passieren?
Würdet ihr noch andere Dinge wie Spannung ändern?


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Bald bin ich auch bei euch im Club von einer R9 390 aufgestiegen und dann gehts ans übertakten  
Werde mir eine Palit Jetstream holen


----------



## rackcity (25. Februar 2016)

Darf ich Fragen warum Du von einer 390 auf eine 980TI umsteigst?

Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn

Gruß^^


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

wenn du ne wakü nutzt kannst du den  anschlüssen und spawas mehr zumuten
meine vlassi 680 läuft seit ichse habe mitn modbios wo se 225w aus jedem 8pin ziehn darf, tuste zwar nicht, kannse nicht aber bisl mehr wie 150w dürftens sein^^ und die soawas sehen nie mehr als 60°C, glaub sogar 55°C war maxnach 4h bf4

ich kühle mit 2x 480ern also ein bischenw eniger aber meine wassertemps kommen aktuel nicht über 28°C und dabei is der pc kaum hörbar^^ ich glaube die 980ti dürfte sogar weniger heizen als meine 680 classi bei 1,3v^^


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

sry fail vom Forum, Doppelpost


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen warum Du von einer 390 auf eine 980TI umsteigst?
> 
> Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn
> 
> Gruß^^



Zum einen wollte ich ne 980ti schon immer haben  
und zum anderen reicht mir die Leistung manchmal nicht aus


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

du wurdest auch von den keksen auf der dunklen seite der macht verlockt oder?


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen warum Du von einer 390 auf eine 980TI umsteigst?
> 
> Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn
> 
> Gruß^^



Warum macht das keinen Sinn? Ich bin von ner 290x Lightning auf ne 980Ti gewechselt und von der Leistung begeistert. Für den 1440p Betrieb war das absolut sinnvoll - wenn auch teuer..

Leider bin ich mit dem so hoch gelobten EVGA Support absolut unzufrieden..


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> du wurdest auch von den keksen auf der dunklen seite der macht verlockt oder?



Du meinst auf die Grüne?  
Ja naja verkaufe die R9 390 für 300€ und meine konsole auch und somit ist es kaum Geld was ich noch dazu packen muss. 50€ halt naja. dafür hab ich aber ne 980 ti


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

wiso?
ich hab da nochnie probleme gehabt trotz ner vereckten gtx 560, und nen problem mit ner 660 meiner schwester die über mein account lief. war immer schnell, hilfsbereit und vor allem auch hilfreich. ev haste nen schlechten bearbeiter erwischt?


----------



## CL90 (25. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wenn du ne wakü nutzt kannst du den  anschlüssen und spawas mehr zumuten
> meine vlassi 680 läuft seit ichse habe mitn modbios wo se 225w aus jedem 8pin ziehn darf, tuste zwar nicht, kannse nicht aber bisl mehr wie 150w dürftens sein^^ und die soawas sehen nie mehr als 60°C, glaub sogar 55°C war maxnach 4h bf4
> 
> ich kühle mit 2x 480ern also ein bischenw eniger aber meine wassertemps kommen aktuel nicht über 28°C und dabei is der pc kaum hörbar^^ ich glaube die 980ti dürfte sogar weniger heizen als meine 680 classi bei 1,3v^^


Sieht das hier noch jemand so? das man bei einem BiosMod das PT so erheblich nach oben schießen kann?
(Bei einer sehr Leistungsfähige Wakü)
1.3V auf dem kern. ist das auch noch gut? oder schon schlimm?
Kann man 1.3V auf GPU mit 1.3V auf CPU vergleichen?


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wiso?
> ich hab da nochnie probleme gehabt trotz ner vereckten gtx 560, und nen problem mit ner 660 meiner schwester die über mein account lief. war immer schnell, hilfsbereit und vor allem auch hilfreich. ev haste nen schlechten bearbeiter erwischt?



Ich glaube ich hab alle Support Mitarbeiter durch - so oft wie ich dort ins Ticketsystem antworte.

hier die kurze Version:

1. 980ti gekauft
2. Spulenfiepen
3. Beim Support nachgefragt ob das in dem Maße normal ist. Ich hab auf Wakü umgebaut und hab eigentlich keinen Bock das dauern umzurüsten, wenn sich das Fiepen eh nicht ändern lässt und "normal" ist muss ich dmait leben.
4. Nein - dürfe bei Frameraten unter 100 erst garnicht vorkommen
5.  Austausch angeboten
6. neue Ti fiept genauso laut und hat einen asic von 59 (statt 79)
7. Die Austauschkarte versuche ich seit 2,5 Wochen zurückzuschicken! 

Ich würde nur zu gerne hier den Ticketverlauf einstellen...

Die Mitarbeiter können sehr schlecht deutsch, warum schreiben sie dann nicht gleich auf Englisch ? Die Kollegen lesen nicht was im gleichen Ticket vorher geschrieben wurde. Die gleichen Fragen mehrmals in einem Ticket - Auf meine eigentliche Frage: "wo schick ich die verdammte Karte jetzt genau hin??" Bekomme nach der *ACHTEN *Antwort vom Support die Versandadresse mitgeteilt.

So jetzt erstmal ein Kaffee damit mein Puls wieder in den normalbereich kommt..


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2016)

Was für ein Ticket meinst du?
Wenn du bei EVGA registriert bist, einfach ne RMA machen, ansonsten Gast RMA.
Fiepen kann auch vom Netzteil kommen.


----------



## CL90 (25. Februar 2016)

Gibts irgendwelche Tests wie man das Fiepen Provozieren kann?
Meine hat bisher keinen Mucks von sich gegeben. Hab aber auch erst 240FPS in CS:GO erreicht.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was für ein Ticket meinst du?
> Wenn du bei EVGA registriert bist, einfach ne RMA machen, ansonsten Gast RMA.
> Fiepen kann auch vom Netzteil kommen.



Ich habe zur Seriennummer ein Ticket erstellt - daraufhin habe ich eine RMA Nummer bekommen. So war der Ablauf der mir genannt wurde bzw. den ich befolgt habe. Eine RMA Karte habe ich ja auch erhalten, nur war die Mist. Ich möchte ja eine verbesserte Karte, keine schlechtere. Den Fakt, dass ich die Austauschkarte nicht behalten möchte - damit kommt EVGa einfach nicht klar.

zum Netzteil.

Ich hatte das mit der 290x, das Netzteil (BQ DDP 10) und vom BQ Support so eine Art Kondensatoren zum zwischenstecken bekommen. Die hab ich probiert - kein Unterschied. Im Gegensatz zur 290x kam das fiepen auch eindeutig von der Karte.

Nichts destotrotz habe ich ein neues Netzteil getestet, BQ DPP 11, da laut BQ-Support einiges im Bereich "Verhindern von Fiepen" getan wurde.. Gleiches Problem - 0,0 Änderung..


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2016)

Mein Fiepen kam mit dem DPP10 auch von der Karte, beim E10 ist da kaum noch was zu hören.


----------



## Meroveus (25. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Was ich mich gewundert habe ist der Memtakt. Ist das normal das man den um +500 Anheben kann?
> Wie kann man da am besten die Stabilität testen? Der 3DMark zieht ja nur 1GB, ARK und co machen bisher auch nicht voll (1080p)



Man sagt in der Regel sind 3900 MHz drin. Ich hatte da ein wenig Pech (3850 MHz Max), du ein bisschen mehr Glück. Das perfekte Spiel zum testen ist The Witcher 3.

Ich würde persönlich auch mit der Spannung nicht höher gehen als 1.274 V. Was dem theoretisch maximal möglichem + von MSI Afterburner entspricht (+ 87 mV bei 1.193 V Standard Spannung). Ja ich weis das es Mathematisch 1.28 V sind, real sind es aber 1.274 V die anliegen würden. 1.3V bei CPU kann man auch nicht mit 1.3V GPU vergleichen. Was nach wie vor bleibt ist ... höhere Spannung ist schädlicher als höher Temperatur.

Kurzes Beispiel: Eine CPU mit 1.3 V (mal abgesehen vom Takt) bekommst du unter Luft noch gekühlt, eine GPU (in dem Fall GTX 980 Ti) mit 1.3 V wird nicht mehr zu bändigen sein.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche Tests wie man das Fiepen Provozieren kann?
> Meine hat bisher keinen Mucks von sich gegeben. Hab aber auch erst 240FPS in CS:GO erreicht.



Bei mir ganz einfach:

- GTA-V starten
- Xcom2 starten
- Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen

quasi immer unter starker Last, ich hatte den Eindruck es ist besonders stark wenn viele Schatten/Beleuchtungseffekte dargestellt werden.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein Fiepen kam mit dem DPP10 auch von der Karte, beim E10 ist da kaum noch was zu hören.



Ja ich glaub das - ich würd auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, aber wie viele soll ich mir bestellen und zurückschicken um das zu testen? Das ist ja auch nicht fair den Händlern gegenüber.


----------



## CL90 (25. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub das - ich würd auch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, aber wie viele soll ich mir bestellen und zurückschicken um das zu testen? Das ist ja auch nicht fair den Händlern gegenüber.


Vielleicht reicht ja schon ein einziges. Das neue P11 wird doch von allen so gelobt.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Ist das normal fürs DPP10 das da Spulenfiepen auftritt? 
Bin vom l8 auf Dpp10 umgestiegen und möchte ungerne Fiepen haben


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht ja schon ein einziges. Das neue P11 wird doch von allen so gelobt.



Wie geschrieben - genau das BQ Dark Power Pro 11 550W habe ich getestet. Keine Änderung



Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Ist das normal fürs DPP10 das da Spulenfiepen auftritt?
> Bin vom l8 auf Dpp10 umgestiegen und möchte ungerne Fiepen haben



Warum steigst du nich gleich aufs DPP11? Ich würde auch jetzt nicht behaupten, dass es dort einen direkten Zusammenhang gibt.

Hier mal ein Zitat aus dem HW-Luxx-Forum:



			
				Ronny130286 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> also ich hatte persönlich jetzt 4 GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ => keine davon hat nicht gefiept.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

ich habs schonma erwähnt:
nen kumpel hat 3 identische gtx 980ti mit verschiedenen netzteilen getestet.... manche haben bei manchen netzteilen gefipet manche garnicht (3x das gleiche 980ti model)
das ist reines glück obs fiepst oder nicht...
es gibt kein netzteil wo es überdurchschnittli h oft fiept oder nicht


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Habe das DPP10 gebraucht für 70€ ergattert wollte eig erst das E10 aber für 70€


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein Fiepen kam mit dem DPP10 auch von der Karte, beim E10 ist da kaum noch was zu hören.



Same here.

Dazu bin ich schon immer der Meinung, dass Spulenfiepen nicht von den fps sondern der Auslastung abhängt. Das macht es natürlich noch prickelnder, wenn man betroffen ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

wiso fragste dann nich vorm kauf? xD

wiso fragste dann nich vorm kauf? xD
auch wenns relativ sinfrei ist da es weder grakamodel noch netzteimodel abhängig ist bzw kein einheitlicher zudammenhang existiert


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Same here.
> 
> Dazu bin ich schon immer der Meinung, dass Spulenfiepen nicht von den fps sondern der Auslastung abhängt. Das macht es natürlich noch prickelnder, wenn man betroffen ist.



Hier musste ich meine Meinung auch komplett ändern. Bis vor einigen Wochen kannte ich das Pfiepen nur vom 3Dmark, welcher bei 1000+ fps ein richtig schönes (aber noch leises) Pfiepen erzeugt hat.

Seit Rise of the Tomb Raider wird es auch erzeugt, wenn ich wie immer die Bilder auf 60fps locke (bei WQHD und hohen Details). Im ersten Moment dachte ich, ein Kabel schleift an einem Lüfter. Aber es ist definitiv die Grafikkarte, welche laut Afterburner dann schon gut am schwitzen ist (dank Wasserkühlung wird sie auch nie wirklich warm und drosselt somit weder Leistung noch Stromaufnahme). Man müsste mehr über die Internas des Grafikchips in Bezug auf die Stromaufnahme wissen. Wenn der benötigte Strom z.B. sehr "eckig" angefordert werden würde (statt eines konstanten gleichmässigen Stroms), hätte man schon einen Grund für das Geräusch (jeder sich ändernde Strom erzeugt kleinste Felder, die metallische Teile anregen könnten).


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Naja am Montag bau ich das Netzteil ein mal sehen ob ich was höre^^ Hoffe nicht will eig immer mehr auf silent gehen.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Man müsste mehr über die Internas des Grafikchips in Bezug auf die Stromaufnahme wissen. Wenn der benötigte Strom z.B. sehr "eckig" angefordert werden würde (statt eines konstanten gleichmässigen Stroms), hätte man schon einen Grund für das Geräusch (jeder sich ändernde Strom erzeugt kleinste Felder, die metallische Teile anregen könnten).



Vielleicht würde es schon reichen, bei der Fertigung der Spulen anzusetzen (Material, Aufbau). Hab von E-Technik jetzt aber nicht so den riesen Plan.
Kann nur sagen, ich hatte mal eine R9 290 von Powercolor, dort konnte man erkennen, dass die Spulen eingeharzt waren, und die hatte nicht einen Hauch von Buzzing.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (25. Februar 2016)

Hab derzeit noch ne R9 390 das wird sich aber bald ändern vermutlich zu ner 980ti mal sehen wie das Spulenfiepen ist.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Same here.
> 
> Dazu bin ich schon immer der Meinung, dass Spulenfiepen nicht von den fps sondern der Auslastung abhängt. Das macht es natürlich noch prickelnder, wenn man betroffen ist.



Also xcom 2 hat teilweise 45 fps bei mir - viel weniger geht ja nicht und es fiept trotzdem 
GTA-V mit 60FPS und Vsync ebenfalls.

Kann ich also nur unterstützen. Mit dem 6000fps Fiepen des "Logoff-Bildschirms" des Heaven Benchmark kann ich leben. Geht ja um den Alltagsbetrieb. Da schwirre ich meist um die 60fps.

Sieht aus als müsste ich das e10 testen


----------



## Meroveus (25. Februar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es schon reichen, bei der Fertigung der Spulen anzusetzen (Material, Aufbau). Hab von E-Technik jetzt aber nicht so den riesen Plan.
> Kann nur sagen, ich hatte mal eine R9 290 von Powercolor, dort konnte man erkennen, dass die Spulen eingeharzt waren, und die hatte nicht einen Hauch von Buzzing.



Das macht auch völlig Sinn.

Siehe Post #53 Spulenfiepen beheben - Seite 3


----------



## Zatox123 (25. Februar 2016)

Meint ihr würde es was bringen zusätzlich zur 980 Ti eine 670 AMP! in den PC einzubauen zur PhysX Berechnung?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Februar 2016)

Zatox123 schrieb:


> Meint ihr würde es was bringen zusätzlich zur 980 Ti eine 670 AMP! in den PC einzubauen zur PhysX Berechnung?



Kommt aufs Speil an, bei manchen wird es sogar bremsen (wobei mir nur eins einfällt) bei anderen bekommst du einen starken Boost. Würde es persönlich nicht machen wegen Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Das macht auch völlig Sinn.
> 
> Siehe Post #53 Spulenfiepen beheben - Seite 3



Ja ist klar, dass damit das Schwingen der Spulen eingedämmt wird. Nur dann frag ich mich, warum es nicht überall ab Werk ausreichend gemacht wird? Ist der Fertigungsschritt zu aufwendig/teuer? 
Daher der Punkt, ob man es nicht konstruktiv oder durch Materialwahl lösen könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich interessiert es die Hersteller einfach nicht.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, dass damit das Schwingen der Spulen eingedämmt wird. Nur dann frag ich mich, warum es nicht überall ab Werk ausreichend gemacht wird? Ist der Fertigungsschritt zu aufwendig/teuer?
> Daher der Punkt, ob man es nicht konstruktiv oder durch Materialwahl lösen könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich interessiert es die Hersteller einfach nicht.



Und  müssen sich dann mit Reklamationen und verärgerten Kunden rumschlagen..


----------



## Zatox123 (25. Februar 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Speil an, bei manchen wird es sogar bremsen (wobei mir nur eins einfällt) bei anderen bekommst du einen starken Boost. Würde es persönlich nicht machen wegen Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung.



Stromverbrauch ist mir eigentlich egal.
Gegen die Hitze werden in meinem zukünftigen Big Tower Gehäuse 9 Lüfter verbaut wobei einer 140m³/h schauffelt


----------



## Meroveus (25. Februar 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, dass damit das Schwingen der Spulen eingedämmt wird. Nur dann frag ich mich, warum es nicht überall ab Werk ausreichend gemacht wird? Ist der Fertigungsschritt zu aufwendig/teuer?
> Daher der Punkt, ob man es nicht konstruktiv oder durch Materialwahl lösen könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich interessiert es die Hersteller einfach nicht.



Da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ... wäre aber mal ne E-Mail an AMD / Nvidia wert .


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Februar 2016)

Gerade noch hab ich meine 980Ti in der Graka-Umfrage gelobt, nur damit sie mir dann 2h später bei Tomb Raider abraucht haha. Ganz großes Kino.
Plötzlich ging der PC aus und es hat extrem nach verbranntem Plastik gestunken, jetzt gehen nicht mal mehr die Lüfter an bei der Karte, komplett im Eimer das Ding.
Ersatzkarte rein und PC ist erst mal wieder da.

Ich hab die Karte damals über ALTERNATE gekauft. (10.06.2015)
Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie lange es dauert bis man da eine Ersatzkarte bekommt?
Muss ich das Ding direkt zu ALTERNATE schicken oder gleich direkt zu EVGA bzw. übernehmen die auch die Versandkosten?
Bisweilen war mir noch nie eine EVGA Karte kaputt gegangen darum kenne ich mich da auch Nüsse aus.

Bah geht mir das gerade auf den Sack!
Da hätte man mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit zum Zocken und dann fackelt das Ding ab gnaaaaah


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2016)

Schneller gehts über EVGA.
Wenn du eine Kreditkarte als Sicherheit hinterlegst, schicken die glaub ich sogar sofort einen Ersatz weg.


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2016)

Hey ihrs,
ich weiß nu nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich frag halt einfach mal. 
Ich hab mir eine Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme gekauft und spiele derzeit noch auf meinem 1080p/60Hz Monitor, mit dementsprechend 60FPS. Da mir der Mintor aber mit seinen 23,8 Soll so langsam aber zu klein wird, möchte ich mir was neues zulegen. Würdet ihr als 980 Ti Besitzer eher einen 1080p/144Hz Monitor kaufen oder eher die Leistung in eine höhere Auflösung buttern?!


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Februar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schneller gehts über EVGA.
> Wenn du eine Kreditkarte als Sicherheit hinterlegst, schicken die glaub ich sogar sofort einen Ersatz weg.



Danke, hab mich mal auf der HP von EVGA umgesehen.
Also es gibt RMA und extendedRMA.
Bei Ersterem wird das Ersatzprodukt weggeschickt sobald sie meine kaputte Karte erhalten haben, bei Zweiterem soll man quasi ne Art Kauto bezahlen und bekommt sofort Ersatz.
Ersteres reicht mir aber im Moment, hab mal meine alte 780 wieder eingebaut.
Man muss allerdings erst ein Support Ticket erstellen, ohne das kann man die RMA nicht beantragen. Soweit so gut. Mal guggen was die schreiben.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Antwort 




kero81 schrieb:


> Hey ihrs,
> ich weiß nu nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich frag halt einfach mal.
> Ich hab mir eine Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme gekauft und spiele derzeit noch auf meinem 1080p/60Hz Monitor, mit dementsprechend 60FPS. Da mir der Mintor aber mit seinen 23,8 Soll so langsam aber zu klein wird, möchte ich mir was neues zulegen. Würdet ihr als 980 Ti Besitzer eher einen 1080p/144Hz Monitor kaufen oder eher die Leistung in eine höhere Auflösung buttern?!



Also ich zogge immer noch mit nem 1080p/60Hz Monitor, verwende aber Downsampling.
Ich bin meist eher geneigt, mit Frame Limiter sogar die Frames auf 50 oder so runterzubrechen um die Karte nicht unnötig zu belasten. Die Grenze ziehe ich immer da, wo das Spiel für mich flüssig erscheint.
Mir erschließt sich da immer noch nicht, warum ich mehr als 60Hz brauchen sollte *g*.
Und für höhere Auflösungen a la 4k ist die 980Ti leider immer noch zu schwach auf der Brust, vor allem in aktuellen Blockbuster-Games. Da wärst du dann froh bei max Details und so überhaupt auf 60 Frames zu kommen, selbst bei niedrigeren Auflösungen.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Danke, hab mich mal auf der HP von EVGA umgesehen.
> Also es gibt RMA und extendedRMA.
> Bei Ersterem wird das Ersatzprodukt weggeschickt sobald sie meine kaputte Karte erhalten haben, bei Zweiterem soll man quasi ne Art Kauto bezahlen und bekommt sofort Ersatz.
> Ersteres reicht mir aber im Moment, hab mal meine alte 780 wieder eingebaut.
> ...



 weil es leute gibt für die 50fps nicht flüssig sind , ich brauch min 80+ besser noch 90+ und hab deswegen nen 144hz monitor und wense endlich ankommt ne 980ti^^


----------



## defPlaya (27. Februar 2016)

Sollte deine 980Ti nicht heute kommen? DHL ist doch super schnell mit der Lieferung ( zumindest bei mir)!


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2016)

in letzter zeit brauchn se bei mir einige zeit-.- das kotzt mich an-.- di hängt noch im paketzentrum


----------



## chischko (27. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> in letzter zeit brauchn se bei mir einige zeit-.- das kotzt mich an-.- di hängt noch im paketzentrum



Meeh ärgerlich vor'm Wochenende!


----------



## defPlaya (27. Februar 2016)

Totaler Mist! Welche war es nochmal? Ich meine die Gigabyte G1 richtig?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2016)

ich hab bisher absolut keine angabe gemacht welche^^
ich sagte last euch überasschen 

zum we wäre halt für taktausloten traumhaft gewesen da ich im mom arbeitstechnisch viel zu tun hab unter der woche und somit abends nicht mehr so fit bin fürs austesten...
aber was solls, der wasserkühler is auch nochned da daher xD hötte es mir wenig gebracht da ich sonst die wakü hätte umbasteln müssn da die schläcue sonst an den heisen heatpipes gelegen hätten und ev schaden genommen hätten


----------



## defPlaya (27. Februar 2016)

Haha Mist! Naja tut mir leid für dich, dass es so lange dauert! Dann nächste Woche!


----------



## Noxxphox (27. Februar 2016)

ja wohl wahr ich freu mich aber trotzdem
aber fürs max oc des systems also cpu und graka hab ich mir was zurechtgebastelt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=882401&d=1456259770
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=882605&d=1456341384
sind jetzt nur die links da die bilder fürs direkteinfügen zu gros sind und das bei mir irgendwie nie klappt mit kleinen bilder die beim draufklicken gröser werden (zoom)

ist mitlerweile nochn bissl umgebastelt^^ so hab ich wärend des games alles im blick^^

ps: wegen vcore nicht wundern ich teste aktuel etwas^^


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2016)

Hm ok, dann wohl lieber nen guten 1080p/60Fps Bildschirm und DS betreiben?!


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2016)

Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland genau das richtige für eine GTX 980Ti, dann spart man sich auch das Downsamplen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Lieber mehr Hertz als ne höhere Auflösung. 
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2016)

Falls das jetzt zu sehr OT wird bitte bescheid geben, aber ich denke das passt hier hin. Kann ich denn bei nem 144Hz Monitor die FPS trotzdem auf 60 locken, falls nicht durchgehend 144FPS erreicht werden können?!


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte man das machen?
Einfach die Vertikale Synchronisierung auf adaptiv und fertig.


----------



## Graf_Kleingeld (28. Februar 2016)

-gelöscht-


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Weil ja auch jeder Monitor Gsync hat.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> weil es leute gibt für die 50fps nicht flüssig sind , ich brauch min 80+ besser noch 90+ und hab deswegen nen 144hz monitor und wense endlich ankommt ne 980ti^^



Ja darum sagte ich ja, wie es für MICH flüssig passt.
Echt jetzt unter 80? Mir war schon klar, dass es Leut gibt, bei denen das nicht reicht aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Grenze bei manchen so hoch ist. Dachte 60 wäre bei den meisten schön flüssig.
Da muss ich dir ja fast mein Beileid ausspreichen. Solche Monitore gibt es ja so gesehen noch gar nicht all zu lange. Wie hast du es überhaupt geschafft früher mit Röhrenmonitoren zu zoggen? Das muss ja fast schon an Folter gegrenzt haben, wenn deine Augen so empfindlich sind lol.

Für dich ist es dann ja noch blöder, ordentliche Hardware zu finden für höhere Auflösungen, wenn die ganze Power schon draufgeht um da 80 Frames auf den Display zu klatschen ^^




JoM79 schrieb:


> Lieber mehr Hertz als ne höhere Auflösung.
> Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Ja muss man.
Für mich machts z.b keinen Sinn.
Wenn das Bild für meine Augen ab 45-50 je nach Game schon wunderbar flüssig rennt, werde ich ja nicht auf 60/80 oder weiter hochgehen und sinnfrei Leistung verschenken.
Die stecke ich dann lieber in eine höhere Auflösung bzw. DSR und hab dafür ein noch hübscheres Bild. Aber ja wie gesagt, muss sich jeder so anpassen wie es führ ihn am besten passt


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Februar 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ja darum sagte ich ja, wie es für MICH flüssig passt.
> Echt jetzt unter 80? Mir war schon klar, dass es Leut gibt, bei denen das nicht reicht aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Grenze bei manchen so hoch ist. Dachte 60 wäre bei den meisten schön flüssig.
> Da muss ich dir ja fast mein Beileid ausspreichen. Solche Monitore gibt es ja so gesehen noch gar nicht all zu lange. Wie hast du es überhaupt geschafft früher mit Röhrenmonitoren zu zoggen? Das muss ja fast schon an Folter gegrenzt haben, wenn deine Augen so empfindlich sind lol.
> 
> ...



frag nicht es ist eklig und sehr nervin^^
ich muss jedoch sagen es ist abhängig von wem was wo wann. fernsehen und filme, ja es ruckelt etwas aber da dort meistens nicht so schnell etwas passiert wie beim zocken kann man das mit etwas übung  einigermasen unterdrücken bzw akzeptieren. beim zocken nicht, wenn das unter 70 fps kommt rall ich da nix mehr gros weil es zu arg ruckelt, ab 80 isses in ordnung un perfekt so das ich wirklich auch während 2h szocken kein ruckeln seh ist so ab 100fps. aber wenn bei 80fps alle 20min mal nen winziger ruckler drin ist kann ich das akzeptiern^^
wie ich das früher gemacht hab? ausgehalten und kopfweh bekommen xD

deswegenb sind auch konsolen absolut nix für mich, der mist ruckelt für mich einfach nur ^^


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Also ich muss sagen die 980 Ti ist jetzt schon ein Brett, aber viel mehr als 1080P auf 60Hz schafft sie nicht in den neuesten Titeln, wenn man nicht auf alles verzichten möchte.
in 1080P (bei 1501MHz/4000MHz OC)
ARK - Max Setting = 50FPS
Rise of the Tombraider - Max Setting = 50-60Fps
CS:GO Max - 300FPS  (ist aber auch gecapt)

Und wenn man dann noch Luftkühlung hat wäre mir das echt zu blöd wenn die Karte die ganze zeit nen Fön imitiert und losheult.
Unter wasser ists ja ok wenn die permanent auf 100% läuft.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann noch Luftkühlung hat wäre mir das echt zu blöd wenn die Karte die ganze zeit nen Fön imitiert und losheult.
> Unter wasser ists ja ok wenn die permanent auf 100% läuft.



Das eine Wasserkühlung leiser ist als eine Luftkühlung ist klar , aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist noch weit weit weg von einem Föhn.


----------



## Thaurial (29. Februar 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das eine Wasserkühlung leiser ist als eine Luftkühlung ist klar , aber man muss es auch nicht übertreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die 980Ti 2.0 mit acx gedöns war mir deutlich zu laut mit der normalen Lüfterkurve. Nach 20 Minuten Heaven war das Teil auch glühend heiß. Klar ich hab aufgrund der Wakü jetzt keinen guten Luftstrom, aber trotz geöffnetem Seitendeckel fing die Backplate fast an zu glühen 

Jedenfalls für mich deutlich zu laut, wenn man wie öfter mit Boxen und nicht mit Headset spielt. Die Lautstärke der GPU war für mich vor nem Jahr überhaupt der ausschlaggebende Punkt ne Wakü zu bauen.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Nett!
Was für ein Custom ist das denn? Oder liegts auch an deinem guten Airflow?

Also bei 33% FanSpeed Kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
Meine beiden 970, meine 290X danach, und die Evga 980Ti SC+ die jetzt drinn ist, wollten unter Luft mehr als meine Ohren gutheißen wollten



Thaurial schrieb:


> Also die 980Ti 2.0 mit acx gedöns war mir  deutlich zu laut mit der normalen Lüfterkurve. Nach 20 Minuten Heaven  war das Teil auch glühend heiß. Klar ich hab aufgrund der Wakü jetzt  keinen guten Luftstrom, aber trotz geöffnetem Seitendeckel fing die  Backplate fast an zu glühen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt es noch ungekühlte bereiche die ein Fullcoverblock nicht kühlt?
hab seitdem CPU, North-, South-bridge und GPU gekühlt werden, nämlich alle Gehäuselüfter ausgemacht....


----------



## Thaurial (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Nett!
> Was für ein Custom ist das denn? Oder liegts auch an deinem guten Airflow?
> 
> Also bei 33% FanSpeed Kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
> ...



Ich gehe nicht davon aus. Hab die 980ti auch unter Wasser (EKWB Fullcover Block + Backplate) , aber aufgrund einer RMA eine mit Stock Kühler ausprobiert. Das ganze Thema Lautstärke ist auch wirklich SEHR subjektiv - ich Stufe mich da auch als empfindlich ein..


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Also die 980Ti 2.0 mit acx gedöns war mir deutlich zu laut mit der normalen Lüfterkurve. Nach 20 Minuten Heaven war das Teil auch glühend heiß. Klar ich hab aufgrund der Wakü jetzt keinen guten Luftstrom, aber trotz geöffnetem Seitendeckel fing die Backplate fast an zu glühen
> 
> Jedenfalls für mich deutlich zu laut, wenn man wie öfter mit Boxen und nicht mit Headset spielt. Die Lautstärke der GPU war für mich vor nem Jahr überhaupt der ausschlaggebende Punkt ne Wakü zu bauen.



Hier mal ein Vergleichswert bei je 10 - 17 Minuten Cities Skylines: After  Dark mit 2560x1440 @ 250% DS (6400 x 3600) auf ca. dem selben Fleck bei  22Fps. Raumtemperatur: 23,5°C bis 25,0°C. 2x Noiseblocker PL-2 @  1.200U/min - 87,5m³/h am Raijintek Morpheus der die EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified kühlt.

1.506/1.901Mhz (x2 = 3.802Mhz) - 1,200v - 80°C GPU / Backplate: 71,2°C /  Baseplate: 98,5°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 40,5°C / PT: 95,0% (356,25W) 100% = 375W
1.455/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,162v - 78°C GPU / Backplate: 69,7°C /  Baseplate: 94,3°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 40,1°C / PT: 90,5% (316,75W) 100% = 350W
1.405/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,112v - 70°C GPU / Backplate: 63,6°C /  Baseplate: 84,4°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 38,7°C / PT: 89,7% (287,04W) 100% = 320W

1.455/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,162v - 69°C GPU / Baseplate: 58 ?°C /  Backplate: 83,3°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 33,3°C / PT: 86,5% (302,75W) 100% = 350W -- ohne HDD (sitzt auf höhe der EVGA Karte und macht keinen Unterschied) &  offene Seitenwand

Das waren die Spitzenwerte. Im Schnitt schwankte die Temperatur um max.  2°C bei der Back- und max. 1°C bei der Baseplate nach unten. Bei der  Abluft waren es ca. 1°C. Die GPU Temperatur blieb beim Maximalwert.

In 3DMark 13 - Sky Diver Demo @ 4K sah das so aus: 

1.506/1.901Mhz - 1,200v = 364,50W (97,2% PT / 100% = 375W) 
1.455/1.890Mhz - 1,162V = 330,75W (94,5% PT / 100% = 350W)
1.405/1.890Mhz - 1,112V = 298,88W (93,4% PT / 100% = 320W)


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Wir die Backplate bei mir auch 100°C heiß wenn ich nen Wasserkühler Nutze, und die GPU die 36°C nicht überschreitet?
Hat da jemand erfahrungen?

Und mag mir nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge Helfen wie die MHz bei dem vRam angegeben werden? 
Also wie die 1750Mhz, 3500Mhz und so zustande kommen.


----------



## Thaurial (29. Februar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vergleichswert bei je 10 - 17 Minuten Cities Skylines: After  Dark mit 2560x1440 @ 250% DS (6400 x 3600) auf ca. dem selben Fleck bei  22Fps. Raumtemperatur: 23,5°C bis 25,0°C. 2x Noiseblocker PL-2 @  1.200U/min - 87,5m³/h am Raijintek Morpheus der die EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified kühlt.
> 
> 1.506/1.901Mhz (x2 = 3.802Mhz) - 1,200v - 80°C GPU / Baseplate: 71,2°C /  Backplate: 98,5°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 40,5°C / PT: 95,0% (356,25W) 100% = 375W
> 1.455/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,162v - 78°C GPU / Baseplate: 69,7°C /  Backplate: 94,3°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem  Lüfter: 40,1°C / PT: 90,5% (316,75W) 100% = 350W
> ...



Wenn ich eine Luftkühlung weiterbetreiben würde, dann sicher auch mit einem besseren Kühler. Aber die 1200rpm wären mir sicherlich zu laut, wenn natürlich leiser als die orginal-Kühlung.
Dass die Backplate an die 100°C warm wird is schon hammer - da darf man den PC auch nicht einfach ausknipsen, sondern sollte mal langsam runterkühlen, oder? ;D





CL90 schrieb:


> Wir die Backplate bei mir auch 100°C heiß wenn ich nen Wasserkühler Nutze, und die GPU die 36°C nicht überschreitet?
> Hat da jemand erfahrungen?
> 
> Und mag mir nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge Helfen wie die MHz bei dem vRam angegeben werden?
> Also wie die 1750Mhz, 3500Mhz und so zustande kommen.



Deine GPU überschreitet nie die 36°C? Auf so einen Traumwert komme ich leider nicht. Oder meinst Du Wassertemp? Deine Backplate sollte auf keinen Fall diese Temperatur erreichen. Welche Backplate hast Du denn drauf?

Der Ram Takt wird in den Beiträgen unterschiedlich angegeben, glaub im Precision X wird der 1x Wert verwendet

1x 1750
2x 3500
4x 7000


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Und mag mir nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge Helfen wie die MHz bei dem vRam angegeben werden?
> Also wie die 1750Mhz, 3500Mhz und so zustande kommen.


1750MHz=realer Takt, 3500MHz=doppelter Takt, da DDR Speicher, 7000MHz=effiktiver Takt, da GDDR5.


----------



## bummi18 (29. Februar 2016)

mhm  , wer sagt denn das die graka bei vollauslastung den propeller auf 100% dreht ????   solche aussagen stimmen nicht . ich zocke auf 3440 x 1440 auf max. und frames von 50 + sind doch völlig in ordnung


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wir die Backplate bei mir auch 100°C heiß wenn ich nen Wasserkühler Nutze, und die GPU die 36°C nicht überschreitet?
> Hat da jemand erfahrungen?
> 
> Und mag mir nochmal jemand auf die Sprünge Helfen wie die MHz bei dem vRam angegeben werden?
> Also wie die 1750Mhz, 3500Mhz und so zustande kommen.



max 36°C gpu temp? wow das is krass xD
da komm ich mir mit meiner 680 mit max 44 ja richtig heis vor....
obwohl wenn ich nur 1,2125v statt 1,3v anlege komme ich auch ned über 41°C^^
na mal schaun wies mit der 980ti ist wennse endlich da is


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Nett!
> Was für ein Custom ist das denn? Oder liegts auch an deinem guten Airflow?
> 
> Also bei 33% FanSpeed Kann man wirklich nicht meckern.
> Meine beiden 970, meine 290X danach, und die Evga 980Ti SC+ die jetzt drinn ist, wollten unter Luft mehr als meine Ohren gutheißen wollten



Ich habe ebenfalls eine Evga 980Ti SC+.
Ich habe auch kein anderes Bios drauf.Nur mit Afterburner hochgezogen.
Airflow , kann sein. Ich habe einen HAF-X mit gedrosselten Lüftern(7V) und ausgebautem Laufwerkskäfig
Das höchste was ich bisher erreicht habe waren 75°/35%RPM im Heaven 4.0 Loop und dem VR Test.
Die 1500Mhz sind aber nicht immer und überall stabil.In Dirt Rally 4K zb musste ich auf 1470Mhz runter.


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Luftkühlung weiterbetreiben würde, dann sicher auch mit einem besseren Kühler. Aber die 1200rpm wären mir sicherlich zu laut, wenn natürlich leiser als die orginal-Kühlung.
> Dass die Backplate an die 100°C warm wird is schon hammer - da darf man den PC auch nicht einfach ausknipsen, sondern sollte mal langsam runterkühlen, oder? ;D



Wie gesagt, die VRM´s sind 14 Stück und ich dachte die würden kühler bleiben. 3 VRM´s sind für die Speicher zuständig. Und alles ist mit der Backplate verbunden. Mein Verdacht war schon das die Baseplate wärmer werden würde. Naja, der Temp. Fühler klebt beim GTX- oberhalb vom Classified Schriftzug. Der Temp. Fühler der Baseplate befindet sich nach den 7 Kondensatoren der Spannungsversorgung die auf die 14 aufschalten.

Die Lüfter vom Phanteks PH-TC14PE sind laufen mit 650 - 700U/min und sind lauter.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Deine GPU überschreitet nie die 36°C? Auf so  einen Traumwert komme ich leider nicht. Oder meinst Du Wassertemp? Deine  Backplate sollte auf keinen Fall diese Temperatur erreichen. Welche  Backplate hast Du denn drauf?


Ne, tatsächlich GPU Temp 
Wasser so bei 28-29° bei 23-24° Raumtemp.
Ich hab noch keinen Furmark dauerbelastungstest gemacht, aber nach 2 Stunden ARK spielen müsste sich ja langsam auch eine max temp einstellen. (Bei 100% GPU)



JoM79 schrieb:


> 1750MHz=realer Takt, 3500MHz=doppelter Takt, da DDR Speicher, 7000MHz=effiktiver Takt, da GDDR5.


Also ist es ziemlicher Quatsch seinen MemTakt mit 4000MHz anzugeben?^^
Dann Wechsel ich mal zur reelen Skala.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter vom Phanteks PH-TC14PE sind laufen mit 650 - 700U/min und sind lauter.


Warum baust du deine Festplatten genau in den Luftstrom der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

also ich hab ark nur in steam am freeweekend gespielt gehabt und kurz mal übern ateam acc vonem kumpel weil er mir was zeign wollt bzw das game zeign wollte (so 2-3h rumgeblödelt xD) aber ich ereiche da nie maxtemp, da wurde meine gpu selbst mit  1,3v kaum über 40°C warm (geheizter raum)
tu mir mal nen gefallen und teste was grafiklastigeres wie shadows of mordor, gta 5, dying light etc falls du sowas hast... irgendwas wo die gpu wirklich ordentlich ausgelastet wird.
wennse dann noch max 36°C hat wäre das echt krass (ev liegts bei meiner 680 auch daran das der hydrocopper kühler von swiftech mit ner damals schon veralteten kühlerstruktur ist und die deswegen relativ warm wird) weil so arg unterscheidet sich unsere kühlfläche nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

Ark lastet deine Grafikkarte nicht aus?
Eher unwahrscheinlich, ne 980ti leidet da teilweise an Schnappatmung.


----------



## Graf_Kleingeld (29. Februar 2016)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Februar 2016)

Es macht keinen Unterschied. Außerdem war das nicht beabsichtigt. Wen ich die HDD unten verbaue, störe ich den Luftstrom nach Hinten zum Netzteil und zum unteren Bereich der Karte. In so Fern muss die HDD rauf. Nur das die genau davor sitzt. Ich hab mir auch überlegt die HDD ganz rauf zu setzen, sodass der Luftstrom unter der HDD durchfliest, jedoch störe ich dann den Luftstrom zur CPU, bzw. zum MB hin.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> also ich hab ark nur in steam am freeweekend gespielt gehabt und kurz mal übern ateam acc vonem kumpel weil er mir was zeign wollt bzw das game zeign wollte (so 2-3h rumgeblödelt xD) aber ich ereiche da nie maxtemp, da wurde meine gpu selbst mit  1,3v kaum über 40°C warm (geheizter raum)
> tu mir mal nen gefallen und teste was grafiklastigeres wie shadows of mordor, gta 5, dying light etc falls du sowas hast... irgendwas wo die gpu wirklich ordentlich ausgelastet wird.
> wennse dann noch max 36°C hat wäre das echt krass (ev liegts bei meiner 680 auch daran das der hydrocopper kühler von swiftech mit ner damals schon veralteten kühlerstruktur ist und die deswegen relativ warm wird) weil so arg unterscheidet sich unsere kühlfläche nicht.


Klar mach ich gern. Wie lange so? einfach Valley 30min Bügeln lassen? Dying Light habe ich sonst auch.
Bei ARK wird sie nur 32°C Warm. die 36° hatte ich nach dem 3DMark OC/Benchen drinn.
Ich hatte tatsächlich erschreckend wenig Zeit die Kiste mal Gassi zu führen 
OC habe ich auch noch nicht komplett ausgelotet. Vielleicht geht noch mehr Takt/Mem. 

Achja, ich hatte vorhin vergessen zu sagen das ich die Standard Evga SC+ Backplate drauf habe. 
EK-Kühler normal drauf, und dann alle Schrauben des EK kühlers welche man durch die Löcher der Backplate sehen kann, durch längere Schrauben ersetzt.
(ich glaube für 2 oder 3 Schrauben fehlt bei der Backplate die Bohrung. Die sind dann mit den normalen EK Schrauben auf dem PCB fest.)


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

Graf_Kleingeld schrieb:


> ne ne... –haben sollte


Warum?


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ark lastet deine Grafikkarte nicht aus?
> Eher unwahrscheinlich, ne 980ti leidet da teilweise an Schnappatmung.


Also ich hab nur so 50-55FPS. Zur ruhe setzen wird sich die 980Ti definitiv nicht^^
Aber es ist ja möglich das andere Programme eine GPU wärmer werden lassen.


----------



## defPlaya (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur so 50-55FPS. Zur ruhe setzen wird sich die 980Ti definitiv nicht^^
> Aber es ist ja möglich das andere Programme eine GPU wärmer werden lassen.



Jau: Project Cars -> Regen, Nebel mit 31 Autos. Dann Zuschauermodus und ein Auto aus dem Mittelfeld wählen. Dann siehst du mal wie heiß das ganze System wird, vorallem die Grafikkarte! Natürlich sollten die Einstellungen auf Ultra sein!


----------



## Thaurial (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Klar mach ich gern. Wie lange so? einfach Valley 30min Bügeln lassen? Dying Light habe ich sonst auch.
> Bei ARK wird sie nur 32°C Warm. die 36° hatte ich nach dem 3DMark OC/Benchen drinn.
> Ich hatte tatsächlich erschreckend wenig Zeit die Kiste mal Gassi zu führen
> OC habe ich auch noch nicht komplett ausgelotet. Vielleicht geht noch mehr Takt/Mem.
> ...




10°C Temperaturunterschied  zum Raum unter längerer Volllast - wie schnell drehen denn deine Lüfter?

Kann mir das garnicht vorstellen. 

Bei mir sieht das unter starker Last etwa so aus:

Raum ~24° -> Wasser ~ 36°C -> GPU 40-50°C

Fläche = 140 + 360 + 280 mit NB PK2 @ ~700 RPM



Icb brauch wohl auch nen Mora


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Der Mora steht frei und die Lüffis drehen mit 500-600RPM. Halt so das man es kaum hört.
Meine Pumpe dreht 100% und ist bei ihren 10W sehr leise.
Resultierende Durchflussrate ist 100L/h.

Aber warten wir erstmal einen anderen Dauerbelastungstest ab. Nicht das ich nur einen Knick in der Optik hatte und es doch viel höher ist oder so 
Ihr verunsichert mich


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Klar mach ich gern. Wie lange so? einfach Valley 30min Bügeln lassen? Dying Light habe ich sonst auch.
> Bei ARK wird sie nur 32°C Warm. die 36° hatte ich nach dem 3DMark OC/Benchen drinn.
> Ich hatte tatsächlich erschreckend wenig Zeit die Kiste mal Gassi zu führen
> OC habe ich auch noch nicht komplett ausgelotet. Vielleicht geht noch mehr Takt/Mem.
> ...



ja mach mal bitte das würd mich interesieren 
ich hab nochn nova 1080, der wird mit schbellkuplungen und 4x 180mm lüfter dazugespannt^^ dann sehen ma mal was 2x480er und nen 1080er nova schaffn xD


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe dreht 100% und ist bei ihren 10W sehr leise.
> Resultierende Durchflussrate ist 100L/h.



Stell mal deine Pumpe runter auf ca. 50L/h ... sollte ne Verbesserung bringen. Bei mir zumindest hat es deutlich was gebracht, da das Wasser länger Zeit hat sich im MoRa abzuukühlen und deine Komponentenkühlkörper ohnehin ziemlich schnell durchflossen werden und die thermische Trägheit des Mediums zwischen Chip und Wasser hier die geminderte Fließgeschwindigkeit locker kompensiert bzw. wenn das Wasser insgesamt kühler ist ohnehin profitiert davon.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Stell mal deine Pumpe runter auf ca. 50L/h ... sollte ne Verbesserung bringen. Bei mir zumindest hat es deutlich was gebracht, da das Wasser länger Zeit hat sich im MoRa abzuukühlen und deine Komponentenkühlkörper ohnehin ziemlich schnell durchflossen werden und die thermische Trägheit des Mediums zwischen Chip und Wasser hier die geminderte Fließgeschwindigkeit locker kompensiert bzw. wenn das Wasser insgesamt kühler ist ohnehin profitiert davon.


Ähhh... Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn^^
Theorethisch ist eine höhere Durchflussrate besser.
Es sei denn du findest Größere Zahlen vor dem "°C" besser. Dann ist es natürlich besser die Pumpe aus zu machen.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

von ausmachen war ja nie die rede^^ es kann durchaus was bringen aber das ist von sxstem zu system unterschiedlich
muss mir auch mal nen durchflusssensor reinnageln^^


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

Ääääh doch!^^

Macht durchaus Sinn:
Gehen wir mal aus energetischer Betractungsweise heran: 
Wo steigt die Temperatur des Wasers? Genau! In den Komponentenkühlern (CPU, GPU etc.). 
Wo sinkt die Temperatur des Wassers? Genau! In den Radiatoren! 

Irgendwann stellt sich unter Dauerlast ja eine Balance des ganzen Systems ein, es wird also genauso viel Energie abgeführt wie eingebracht. Je nach System variiert das ja etwas und ob eine temperaturabhängige Steuerung verbaut/eingestellt ist etc. 

Wenn das Wasser nun durch verminderte Fließgeschwindigkeit mehr Zeit hat sich abzukühlen wird über einen längeren Zeitraum Energie abgeführt, da das Wasser eine längere Verweildauer im MoRa hat. 
Klar soweit? 
Die Komponentengeben ja nach wie vor gleich viel Energie ab und werden relativ schnell (aufgrund der feinen Strukturen in den Komponentenkühlkörper) vom Wasser durchflossen. Die Zeit die das Wasser da drin verbringt ist ohnehin ziemlich kurz und es reicht um die Komponente zu kühlen... 

Probier es aus, dachte auch erst das sei etwas paradox aber wenn ich meine auf 100% (entsricht etwa 100L/h) stelle habe ich höhere Temperaturen als bei 50% bzw 50L/h
Du hast nen relativ ähnliches System wie ich (von der WaKü her) deswegen denke ich ist es nen Experiment wert...


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

ich sehe ich brauch ne pwm pumpe xD
meine geht maximal bis 75% runter^^ da sie keine pwm version ist, könnte allerhöchstens durch umlöten die drehzahl weiter veringern, aber dann lieber ne neue pumpe...
muss ich heut abend mal schauen was ich da tun kann^^ bzw wann ich wieder rederven habe fürs basteln, die 980ti+wasserkühler+ backplate war schon nicht billig^^

kann ich mittels eines durchflusssensors in der aquasuite die pumpe nachm durchfluss regeln lassen? sodas ich konstante 50l habe? weil mit steigender temperatur würde sich der durchfluss bei gleichbleibender drehzahl ja immer leicht ändern (im winter eher egal, aber im sommer bei hohen ausentemperaturen ev schon ausschlaggebender)


----------



## Thaurial (29. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich sehe ich brauch ne pwm pumpe xD
> meine geht maximal bis 75% runter^^ da sie keine pwm version ist, könnte allerhöchstens durch umlöten die drehzahl weiter veringern, aber dann lieber ne neue pumpe...
> muss ich heut abend mal schauen was ich da tun kann^^ bzw wann ich wieder rederven habe fürs basteln, die 980ti+wasserkühler+ backplate war schon nicht billig^^
> 
> kann ich mittels eines durchflusssensors in der aquasuite die pumpe nachm durchfluss regeln lassen? sodas ich konstante 50l habe? weil mit steigender temperatur würde sich der durchfluss bei gleichbleibender drehzahl ja immer leicht ändern (im winter eher egal, aber im sommer bei hohen ausentemperaturen ev schon ausschlaggebender)




Also ich glaub soooo viel ändert sich das nicht.

Ich hab die DDC1T PWM auf 35% stehen und immer um die 52l/h

Wenn ich sie viel höher stelle, höre ich sie leider raus. Aber 50l/h reichen ja


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ääääh doch!^^


Physikalisch betrachtet ist, dass du erzählst einfach nur falsch.

Deine Ansicht ist so, dass du einen Schluck wasser im System hast der dann Langsam umherwandert und wenn er länger irgendwo bleibt kann er Länger energie aufnehmen oder abgeben.
Aber Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch in deiner Wasserkühlung Überall Wasser ist.
Und in diesem Fall hast du einen Strom der völlig unabhängig von verweildauer nur DeltaTemperaturen beachtet.

Da das hier aber extrem Off Topic ist, und ich deine herablassende Art einen Physikalischen Prozess (auch noch völlig falsch) zu erklären , nicht wirklich fein finde, lassen wir das an dieser Stelle.
Wenn du nochmal etwas darüber nachdenken konntest lies nochmal in der Wasserkühlungs Sektion.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

Jede Wasserkühlung hat irgendwo ihren Sweetspot, bei dem das Verhältnis zugeführter zu abgeführter Energie am besten funktioniert.
Wenn das Wasser zu schnell durch den Radiator fliesst, dann kann nicht genug Wärme abgegeben werden.
Genauso kann das Wasser am zu kühlenden Punkt nicht so viel Wärme aufnehmen.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht es wäre fast gleichgültig. Das Durchflussrate nur die Delta Temperaturen beinflusst. 

Das Wasser erwärmt sich abhängig von Wärmezugabe und Wärmeabnahme an dem Radiator im Verhältnis zur Raumtemperatur.
Wenig Durchfluss = hohe Temperaturunterschiede zwischen WB und Radi
Hoher Durchfluss = niedrige Temperaturunterschiede zwischen WB und Radi

Vorallem dass, weniger Durchfluss das System besser Kühlen soll als ein hoher, würde mich tatsächlich stark wundern.
Es gibt für alles seine Obergrenzen, aber ich hätte angenommen das ein solcher Sweetspot jenseits der realistisch erreichbaren Durchflussraten liegt.


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Physikalisch betrachtet ist, dass du erzählst einfach nur falsch.
> 
> Deine Ansicht ist so, dass du einen Schluck wasser im System hast der dann Langsam umherwandert und wenn er länger irgendwo bleibt kann er Länger energie aufnehmen oder abgeben.
> Aber Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch in deiner Wasserkühlung Überall Wasser ist.
> ...



Glaube die physikalischen Grundlagen unserer Welt sind mir durchaus geläufig und wenn Du willst bau ich Dir dazu mal ne einfache AMESim Simulation auf, die das bestätigt^^ ... Austauschbar via Active Picture in MS Office

Tempdelta ist das eine aber das Integral über die Zeit des Delta T unter Berücksichtigung der Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Materialien bestimmt nun einmal den energetischen Austausch. 
UNABHÄNGIG VON DER VERWEILDAUER??? WAS???  Leg ne 20°C warme 1L Flasche Cola für 10 Sekunden bei -50°C in nen Gefrierfach und miss die Temperatur! Dann leg die gleich Flasche bei -10°C in nen Gefrierfach für 12 Stunden und miss dann die Temperatur! 
Wer ist hier herablassend Du Person??? 

Wenn Du die Diskussion weiter führen willst: Meine Mailbox steht Dir offen!


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Also ich glaub soooo viel ändert sich das nicht.
> 
> Ich hab die DDC1T PWM auf 35% stehen und immer um die 52l/h
> 
> Wenn ich sie viel höher stelle, höre ich sie leider raus. Aber 50l/h reichen ja



ja ist klar, hab auch vergessen zu sagen das das hauptsächlich wegen dem externen radi ist... mit nova1080 wird der wiederstand ja definitiv etwas höher sein als ohne^^ deswegen die frage ob ich nach dem durchflusssensor regeln kann^^


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Februar 2016)

Naja, die Wassermenge bleibt gleich, nur der Durchfluss erhöht sich. In so Fern bleibt weniger Zeit bis das selbe Wassermolekül wieder an der selben Stelle vorbei kommt. Daher, es läuft schneller im Kreis und kann sich nicht abkühlen, da das restliche System auch eine Wärme abgibt. Und nur im Radiator kühlt das Wasser ab. Bleibt das Wasser länger im externen Radi muss es kühler sein. 

Erhöht man den Durchfluss, und die Drehzahl der Lüfter, könnte es aufs selbe hinkommen.


----------



## bummi18 (29. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Physikalisch betrachtet ist, dass du erzählst einfach nur falsch.
> 
> Deine Ansicht ist so, dass du einen Schluck wasser im System hast der dann Langsam umherwandert und wenn er länger irgendwo bleibt kann er Länger energie aufnehmen oder abgeben.
> Aber Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch in deiner Wasserkühlung Überall Wasser ist.
> ...


nunja , es ist tatsächlich so das wenn die strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist das wasser weniger wärme aufnehmen kann , ich hab das tag täglich auf arbeit nur in groß. Wärmetauscher die über kaltwassersätze gekühlt werden , bei 50 hz  Pumpen leistung (100% Drehzahl über FU geregelt)) ist die kühlleistung definitiv schlecht , erst ab 25 hz  ca. 50 % pumpenleistung  ist die kühlleistung am besten.
Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit  hat definitiv einen wesentlichen einfluss auf die kühlleistung.


----------



## CL90 (29. Februar 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> nunja , es ist tatsächlich so das wenn die strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist das wasser weniger wärme aufnehmen kann , ich hab das tag täglich auf arbeit nur in groß. Wärmetauscher die über kaltwassersätze gekühlt werden , bei 50 hz  Pumpen leistung (100% Drehzahl über FU geregelt)) ist die kühlleistung definitiv schlecht , erst ab 25 hz  ca. 50 % pumpenleistung  ist die kühlleistung am besten.
> Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit  hat definitiv einen wesentlichen einfluss auf die kühlleistung.


Dann muss ich mich korrigieren und bei chischko entschuldigen. 

Vielleicht teste ich das irgendwann mal aus, wenn ich viel zu viel Zeit habe. Aktuell fand ich es schon zu nervig 30Minuten zu warten. Es sind jetzt 20min 
Ich hoffe das reicht euch trotzdem. Ich will endlich Dinos weiter Zämen 

Alles was relevant ist kann man ablesen. Temp: 40°C ist irgendwann mal auf 41°C hochgeflickert. Bei GPUZ kann man das sehen.
Wasser bei 30,4°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

reicht mir schon dann liegts wahrscheinlich nur an der alten kühlerstruktur von swiftech... kühler backplate und 980ti kommen voraussichtlich mitwoch dann kann ichs auch mal testen^^


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

Ich will das nur mal eben bestätigt haben, da ich denke es lesen ein paar mit: 


Noxxphox schrieb:


> aber chischko dein rat mitm reduzieren hat schonmal gehofen [...] von 75% auf 50% hab ich ca. 2,5°C geringere wassermaxtemp  gehabt


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

jop die grakatemperatur hat sich z.b. nicht geändert aber 43°C is für 1,3v ja ok^^
wie gesagt bin sehr gespannt wie das bei der 980ti ist^^


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

Wie oft hast Du nun in diesem Forum schon erwähnt, dass Du ne 980 Ti bekommst? Inkl. Fullcover und Backplate selbstverständlich...


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

ich hab kein dunst, ich freu mich halt xD
lass mich 
ich wart immerhin schon über ne woche (dhl grrr)


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

Mach ruhig! Hab mich genauso auf meine 980 gefreut als ich endlich die laute Referenz 290X in Ruhestand schicken konnte


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

oh ne ref 290x?
dann wärst du für lautstärke tests ungeeignet nach der gehörsturzgraka xD

ja dhl sagtma sie soll morgen kommen, aber nuja ich zweifle
was mich ärgert, wasserkühler + backplate kommen wahrscheinloch erst mi-.-

sprich ich kann die 980ti falls sie morgen kommt nur im 2 pc testen weil ich wegen einem tag nich einseh die wakü zu entleeren und nen schlauch reinzubasteln wenn am nächsten tag die wakä fürn einbau wieder entleert werden muss^^
boah wehe das is jetzt ehne die nicht geht, dann rast ich aber aus


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

hehe... ja doch die war ordentlich laut... Dagegen bin ich jetzt wirklich empfindich wenn ich an die "alten Zeiten" so denke vor WaKü und MoRa etc. ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Februar 2016)

kann ich...
früher ist mir der office pc meiner mutter nur geringfügig aufgefallen

heute wo ich wakü habe denk ich immer wie laut das teil ist ( die festplatt läuft unrund, leichtes lüfterklackern, die graka fiept) alles nicht laut, aber störend wenn man ne wakü gewöhnt ist xD
bi n mal gespannt was das wird wenn ich meinen nova 1080 im loop habe, dann kann ich ev fast komplet passiv betreiben bei der radifläche xD
dann kann der sommer kommen


----------



## chischko (29. Februar 2016)

Unter Volllast kann das durchaus zum Problem werden. Du hast heute ja 2*480 im Case verbaut und dann nen MoRa dazu zu stellen darfste nicht als Allheilmittel sehen. Es reduziert die Geräuschkulisse definitiv aber bei deinem Setup komplett passiv ist doch ne Herausforderung, v.A. weil manche Komponenten wie ne HDD oder die Passivkühler auf deinen Mainboard SpaWas durchaus nen leichten Airflow mögen und deswegen kommt für mich komplett (wirklich komplett sogar ohne Gehäuselüfter) nicht in Frage. 
Aber deine Lüfter kannste allesamt verdammt langsam laufen lassen im nahezu geräuschlosen Niveau. Hab ich so und das Einzige was ich höre ist die HDD, aber das ist für mich OK weil gut entkoppelt und ich bräuchte mind 2 TB an SSD Speicher und das ist es mir dann doch nicht wert... da stell ich mir lieber noch nen weiteren MoRa dazu oder demnächst wirklich anständige Boxen inkl. AMP o.Ä.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2016)

Was ist ne HDD?
Nutze schon seit Jahren nur noch SSDs, HDDs gehen mit nach kurzer Zeit aufn Sack.


----------



## bummi18 (1. März 2016)

ja die guten alten datengräber  , hab aber auch neben den SSDs noch ein solches Datengrab drinn , geht aber nach 5 min in standby .


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Ohne geht halt irgendwie nicht wenn man seinen PC mit ordentlich zeug versorgen will 
Ich hab neben der 500gb ssd noch 1, 1.5 und 3 tb hdds drinn und ein NAS mit 12tb 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Benchmark oder ein Spiel das perfekt geeignet ist um herauszufinden ob ein Takt auch stabil in allem anderen Spielen ist?


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2016)

Just Cause 3 und Spintires sind sehr Takt empfindlich. Dying Light reagiert auf zu hohen VRAM gut.

Och, weil wir schon dabei sind, bei mir werkelt seit 3 Jahren eine Samsung SSD 830 - 256gb, dann noch eine Seagate NAS HDD mit 4,0Tb, und weil ich es gern ruhig, schnell und zuverlässig habe und mir die 256gb SSD zu klein wurde, eine Samsung SSD 850 Pro mit 1,0Tb. Und bald brauch ich eine größere HDD.


----------



## Meroveus (1. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Benchmark oder ein Spiel das perfekt geeignet ist um herauszufinden ob ein Takt auch stabil in allem anderen Spielen ist?



Für den Speicher definitiv The Witcher 3. Wenn es da stabil ist, dann überall .


----------



## criss vaughn (1. März 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Für den Speicher definitiv The Witcher 3. Wenn es da stabil ist, dann überall .



/Sign

Der Hexer fördert GPU- & VRAM-Takt-Probleme so schnell zu Tage, wie kaum ein anderes Spiel


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Das ist gut 
dann muss ich mich wohl mal dazu durchringen die Story weiter zu spielen... ich hatte irgendwie im ersten Dorf aufgehört


----------



## sliceX (1. März 2016)

Hi, stehe gerade zwischen:

*Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample*

und

*Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream*

und

*Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra*

Welche soll es werden?


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Die Palit kam hier bei einigen sehr gut an.
Über die anderen weiß ich nicht direkt ob gut oder schlechte erfahrungen.


----------



## Meroveus (1. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Das ist gut
> dann muss ich mich wohl mal dazu durchringen die Story weiter zu spielen... ich hatte irgendwie im ersten Dorf aufgehört



Da reicht auch 5-10 Minuten auf einem Fleck stehen . Manchmal sogar schon 30 Sekunden, je nach dem wie weit man es übertrieben hat.



sliceX schrieb:


> Hi, stehe gerade zwischen:
> 
> *Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample*
> 
> ...



Lautstärke: Inno3D -> Palit -> Gainward

Platzbedarf: Inno3D -> Gainward -> Palit

Aussehen: Palit -> Gainward -> Inno3D

Preis: Palit -> Inno3D -> Gainward (Preise ermittelt durch Mindfactory)

Leistung: +- ein paar MHz alle gleich

Fazit: Spar dir die 20 € und nimm die Palit Jetstream, die unterscheidet sich nur durch ein geringfügigeren Werkstakt, zur Super Jetstream. Dieses Manko gleichst du dann mit MSI Afterburner wieder aus und hast dann eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau (Aussehen, Kühlleistung, Lautstärke) zum kleineren Preis.

Du darfst natürlich auch selber entscheiden .


----------



## criss vaughn (1. März 2016)

Ich bin mit der Palit sehr zufrieden, Freunde mit der Inno3D. Da beide sehr human bzgl. Lautstärke agieren, und OC so oder so vom Chip abhängt, kannst du mMn die günstiger von beiden wählen .. ober aber eben nach deinem optischen Gusto


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Da reicht auch 5-10 Minuten auf einem Fleck stehen . Manchmal sogar schon 30 Sekunden, je nach dem wie weit man es übertrieben hat.


Na dann 
Steh ich halt ein bisschen rum...
Ich wette die 2000 MHz knallen...  Muss bestimmt nochmal runter gehen. 
Ich sag dann heute abend mal Bescheid 

Und für gpu Takt? 
Gibt's da ein Spiel das das super aufdeckt?


----------



## criss vaughn (1. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Na dann
> Steh ich halt ein bisschen rum...
> Ich wette die 2000 MHz knallen...  Muss bestimmt nochmal runter gehen.
> Ich sag dann heute abend mal Bescheid
> ...



Da kannst du auch mit dem Hexer anfangen: Ist der Takt zu hoch, bekommst du in Windeseile blinkende, rote Punkte in der oberen Bildschirmhälfte


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

toll die 980ti ist zuhause, der wasserkpühler steht noch immer auftragsdaten wurden an dhl übermittelt-.-
wehe die haben mein paket schon wieder verschlampt... das wäre bereits das 3te dieses jahr nachdme ich jahrelang keine probleme hatte


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Okay. also bis +700Mhz konnte ich gehen, dann hats gekracht.
Bei +600Mhz renne ich hier noch die ganze zeit rum... Und ich musste auf 4K Max settings gehen... sonst wird der VRam ja nichtmal zu nem virtel voll...
Wenn ich meine 600er Runde durch hab, schieb ich weiter am Takt


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2016)

Warum müssen wir eigentlich immer am Takt herumspielen und können es nicht einfach so sein lassen wie es ist?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

das wäre doch viel zu langweilig 
was denkste was ich als erstes mache sobald die karte untwer wasser ist?^^


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2016)

Das was ich unter Luft mache. 

Stell dir vor ich besäße eine Kompressorkühlung, dann hätte ich keine Probleme mit der Abwärme und die Karte bekäme noch 1,35v bei 500W Verbrauch und mir wäre es egal.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

hab eine hier rumstehen, nur wärs für 24/7 zu laut xD
ich hba da spinnereien für ne leise art dieser kühlung im sinne, aber das muss ich erstmal rüfen ob das machbar ist bzw ich dafür nich nen halbes jahrtausend sparen muss  aber sowas gehört nicht hierher^^
meine kann leider max 1,27v, aber erstma schauen was sie @ stockvoltage schafft^^ wäre doch krass wense da schon 1550mhz rennt xD


----------



## CL90 (1. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Warum müssen wir eigentlich immer am Takt herumspielen und können es nicht einfach so sein lassen wie es ist?


Wäre doch verschenkte Leistung^^


----------



## bummi18 (1. März 2016)

für benchnmarks lohnt es sich mal auszutesten wie gut der chip ist...  im dauerbetrieb läuft meine auf standard    hab eh vsync an und somit stable 60 fps.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

jajud ich habn 144hz monitor, der willgefüttert werden^^ brauch ja eh lin meine 70-80fps

auserdem verschenke ich nunmal nicht gern leistung, das tut mir in der seele weh


----------



## bummi18 (1. März 2016)

mal ehrlich , ob 1440 oder 1550 mhz   was macht das denn in fps aus... das kannst du verschmerzen   ob 90 oder 85 ... ist doch wurst ..


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

ich nehm ausnahmslos jedes fps das ich kriegen kann^^
mal schauen wie gros der fps boost ist, falls dhl es schaft morgen das paket abzuliefern...
warum sollte ich auf iwas verzichten das gratis is?^^


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2016)

Stichwort Temperatur. 

Dem Chip ist es egal ob der jetzt 65°C oder 75°C hat, aber der Backplate ist es nicht egal ob da jetzt 90°C bis 98,5°C anliegen, oder nur 80°C. Das ist wie eine kleine Heizkannone im Gehäuse. Mit 86m³/h drückt es die warme Luft raus und das kommt mir entgegen. 1,0V bei 1.300Mhz wären interessant.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2016)

Die Backplate ist aus Alu, der mach auch 200°C nichts aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2016)

Dann hat ´s im Inneren aber weit über 50°C und die Spannungswandler hätten sich schon längst abgeschaltet. 

Ich schweis dann mal drei 10cm hohe Türme auf die Backplate mit je 3 Headpipes die raufgehen und die Wärme an die Lamellen abgeben. Das müsste eine Backplate auch kühlen?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. März 2016)

naja unter luft erreicht man diese twmps ev, mit meienr wakü denke ich habe ich das prob eher nicht^^
und maxwell skaliert mit der temp in derregel nicht schlecht. kla gibts modele die besser oder schlechter skalieren, aber so 1 2 taktstufen mehr von alleine besseren temps durch wakü z.b. sind durchaus möglich


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. März 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich , ob 1440 oder 1550 mhz   was macht das denn in fps aus... das kannst du verschmerzen   ob 90 oder 85 ... ist doch wurst ..



Kennst du die Seite Hardwareluxx, gehe mal GTX980 Ti Thread die spamen jede Mhz jede kack Asic und wie geil das alles ist.
Es sind genau 6 User die haben wirklich geschafft das der Thread 491.146 Hit hat. â€‹ und das hat kein Ende jeden Tag wird immer wieder alles wiederholt â€‹


----------



## chischko (1. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich schweis dann mal drei 10cm hohe Türme auf die Backplate mit je 3 Headpipes die raufgehen und die Wärme an die Lamellen abgeben. Das müsste eine Backplate auch kühlen?



Ich kann dich beruhigen^^... 
Ich hab einfach 4 Passivkühler hinten drauf gesetzt, mit dieser Folie fixiert (die passt übrigens perfekt von den Abmaßen!) und das hat schon etwa 8-10K unter Volllast gebracht. Wenn Du 2 von den Packen hinten drauf setzt und evtl. sogar noch nen kleinen Lüfter direkt drauf richtest sollte mehr drin sein.

Edit: Auf deinen Projektvorschlag wär ich aber mal aus rein optischen Gründen gespannt!


----------



## CL90 (2. März 2016)

Ich kann es voll verstehen wenn jemand unter Luft auf Std clock bleibt. 
Aber unter Wasser hat man doch schon die Verpflichtung richtig dampfen zu lassen. 
Und ja.  Ich merke die +211Mhz auf dem Kern und die + 500mhz auf dem Speicher. 
Das ergibt nicht nur objektive 4000 Punkte mehr im firestrike, sondern auch einiges mehr fps im Spiel. 
Und bei den Spielen die ich spiele, bedeutet das dann entweder 55 per 60 fps, 45 oder 50 fps etc.
Das man es ab 100 fps nicht merkt, Ok.
Aber vor den 60fps ist jedes Bild pro Sekunde Viel wert. 

Und wenn juckts 
Ob meine pumpe nun 26 oder 30 Grad warmes Wasser befördert...  

Wenn wir aufhören sollen das hier zu posten, ist das was anderes  darüber kann man dann ja reden


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

eeeentlich wer der meiner meinung is xD


----------



## criss vaughn (2. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Okay. also bis +700Mhz konnte ich gehen, dann hats gekracht.
> Bei +600Mhz renne ich hier noch die ganze zeit rum... Und ich musste auf 4K Max settings gehen... sonst wird der VRam ja nichtmal zu nem virtel voll...
> Wenn ich meine 600er Runde durch hab, schieb ich weiter am Takt



Witcher 3 besitzt ein ziemlich starkes Streaming - selbst mit PCGH-Config und .ini-Anpassungen komme ich in WQHD nicht über 2,5 GB - allerdings dürfte dies für den Stabilitätstest keine Rolle spielen, da bei mir die roten Flecken und Kacheln auch bei 1600 MB kommen, sobald der Takt die 4 GHz überschreitet


----------



## Jolly91 (2. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen^^...
> Ich hab einfach 4 Passivkühler hinten drauf gesetzt, mit dieser Folie fixiert (die passt übrigens perfekt von den Abmaßen!) und das hat schon etwa 8-10K unter Volllast gebracht. Wenn Du 2 von den Packen hinten drauf setzt und evtl. sogar noch nen kleinen Lüfter direkt drauf richtest sollte mehr drin sein.
> 
> Edit: Auf deinen Projektvorschlag wär ich aber mal aus rein optischen Gründen gespannt!



Da kann ich gleich mit den Kühlkörperchen vom Morpheus die Backplate zubetonieren. 

Der Nachteil wäre, man müsste die Karte auf die Seite legen, weil stellen kann man die dann nicht merh so einfach. Die Karte hätte dann auch 24cm in der Höhe. 

Und selbst ich bin im HW Luxxischen 980ti Thread aktiv, auch wenn ich die meiste Zeit nur mitlese, so sind meine Beiträge schon fast zu inhaltlich.


----------



## Ion (2. März 2016)

Ihr könnt gerne per PN weiter stänkern - hier ist jetzt Schluss damit!

--> B2T


----------



## chischko (2. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Da kann ich gleich mit den Kühlkörperchen vom Morpheus die Backplate zubetonieren.
> 
> Der Nachteil wäre, man müsste die Karte auf die Seite legen, weil stellen kann man die dann nicht merh so einfach. Die Karte hätte dann auch 24cm in der Höhe.


Na dann: Projekt für den Frühling gefunden! Fotos dann auch bitte!


----------



## Jolly91 (2. März 2016)

Genau, am Ende kommt eine Karte mit hydralisch verstellbaren Stützpfeilern raus weil alles in allem 2Kg hat.


----------



## chischko (2. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Genau, am Ende kommt eine Karte mit hydralisch verstellbaren Stützpfeilern raus weil alles in allem 2Kg hat.



Hmm ich seh schon die Idee reift!


----------



## Jolly91 (2. März 2016)

Die Kühlerchen werde ich mal draufkleben um zu sehen ob sich was verändert. Wann das soweit sein wird ist ungewiss, aber spätestens bis Mai. 

Meine Karte war wohl doch nicht so stabil wie gedacht. 1,1120v für  1.405/1.890mhz waren zu wenig. Jetzt bekommt die 1,125v und das sollte  reichen.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

1,125v unter luft? die dürfte nicht sonderlich geus werdne oder?
was schafftse denn unter max voltage? schonmal getestet?
grr mein wasserkühler kam heut nich an, dhl hat einen zustelungsfehler gemacht und das ding erstma inne 60km entfernte stadt geschickt-.-


----------



## Jolly91 (2. März 2016)

Mit 1,20v rennt Sie bei 1.530/2.005Mhz durch Unigine Valley und mit 1.520/2.005Mhz durch Heaven. Für 1.455/1.890Mhz braucht es wohl 1,175v. 1,162v reichen dafür nicht.

Unter 24/7 habe ich eine max. Verlustleistung von 282,24W - 82% (320W) PT. Da liegt die max. Temperatur bei 71°C. Wenn bei 1.506/2.005 nette 1,200v anliegen, und 296,875A eine Verlustleistung von 356,25W erzeugen,  geht die Temperatur schon mal auf max. 80°C hoch. Weiter steigt die dann nicht mehr. Dafür hat die Backplate 98,5°C und die Baseplate 71,2°C.

Könnte man eigentlich einen kleinen AMD / Intel Boxed, oder einen anderen kleineren CPU Kühler auf die Backplate montieren. Der müsste doch auch die Wärme der Baseplate gut aufnehmen.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. März 2016)

jajud benchmarks sind da nichtso aussagekröftig finde ich weil die mit höheren takt als gamestablen takt gehen...
mich unteresieren eher gamingwerte bzw das max an takt bei gaming etc^^
wie gesagt bei benches geht oft mehr am takt wie beim gamen, hab ne 989ti letztens gesehen die ren t 1,6ghz im benchmark, aber max 1540mhz mit der gleichen spannung galestable


----------



## bummi18 (3. März 2016)

bei mir bringtes nix mehr saft drauf zu geben, ich zieh für benchmarks das limit auf 111% und dann rennt sie auf 1550 .warum das so ist .. KA.

Thema Backplate , es scheint einige zu geben die eher schmuck/halteplatte sind und zur Kühlung kaum was beitragen, meine scheint auch nur ne verzierte halteplatte zu sein.


----------



## CL90 (3. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> grr mein wasserkühler kam heut nich an, dhl hat  einen zustelungsfehler gemacht und das ding erstma inne 60km entfernte  stadt geschickt-.-


Schrecklich! Was Du auch für pech hast...
Ich glaube in meiner gesamten Laufbahn hat sich noch keines meiner Pakete so verirrt. Oder hast du dich bei der Lieferadresse etwas vertippt? 

Wenn ihr alle so über die Temps auf der backplate redet... Messt ihr das einfach mit einem Tempfühler?
Ich hab noch einige Plätzchen frei für Sensoren, und hab auch noch welche. Wo sollte man die hinkleben?
Oder unter die Backplate klemmen ?
Achja und sind die Komponenten auf der Backplate leitend? weil ich nicht sicher bin ob die Tempfühler isoliert sind.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle so über die Temps auf der backplate redet... Messt ihr das einfach mit einem Tempfühler?
> Ich hab noch einige Plätzchen frei für Sensoren, und hab auch noch welche. Wo sollte man die hinkleben?
> Oder unter die Backplate klemmen ?
> Achja und sind die Komponenten auf der Backplate leitend? weil ich nicht sicher bin ob die Tempfühler isoliert sind.



Ich hab einfach 2 Tempfühler (Foliensensoren, die übrigens isoliert sind ) mit Tesafilm hinten hin geklebt auf die 2 heißestens Stellen und in der Aquasuite lasst ich den Mittelwert von beiden bilden (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) mit Hilfe eines virtuellen Kanals... wenn ich mich an die Einrichtung damals richtig erinnere.
Ich meine die Backplate ist auch lackiertem Aluminium, daher leitend.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

kam gestern ja auvh nich, hams falsch geschickt, bin gespannt obs heut kommt, weil die 680 is schon ausgebaut und soült das sie verkauft werdn kann
mal gespannt, das mitbden sensoren is ne gute idee, mach ich ev auch mal, dafür muss ich aber erstma wissn wo die heisetösten stelen sind^^


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2016)

Die Temperaturfühler habe ich auf die Backplate, oberhalb der VRM´s, etwas weiter vorne wo keine Löcher sind, hingeklebt und den anderen auf die Baseplate vor den 14 Spannungswandlern. Mich wundert ein wenig, das der noch klebt.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

eeeendlivh, laut dhl is mein paket da... yeaaaaaaay... sry aber navh über ner woche hält sich die begeisterung in maßen, hoffentlich werd ich mit ner guten karte getröstet die schön taktet 
bin seeeehr gespannt^^

mal gucken ev pflaster ich die karte bzw deren backplate mit n paar temp sensoren, da bei der gpqube ich kein interner sensor bei dem vrms ist wie bei meiner alten 680 classified


----------



## Meroveus (3. März 2016)

Ich drück dir die


----------



## chischko (3. März 2016)

MIt Tesa überhaupt kein Problem... gut, 90°C hab ich auch nie erreicht. Ich denke die Idee mit Pflaster ist gar nicht mal schlecht, könnt noch besser klappen als mit Tesafilm.
Ich hab so nen Laser- bzw. Infrarotthermometer zum Anschluss an ein Multimeter von Voltcraft (vor Ewigkeiten im Conrad günstig geschossen) verwendet um die Hotspots so grob zu finden ... einfach drüber gewandert mit dem Laserpunkt und halbwegs die Stellen gemerkt wo es am heißesten war. 
Hab schon überlegt dieses Ding oder das hier zu kaufen, aber das war mir dann doch etwas zu kostspielig dafür, dass ich es 2-3 mal im Jahr verwenden würde.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

ev taste ichs mal mitm fühler ab, hab noch 2 3 runfliegen^^
aufn stück schaumstoff befestigt sodas meine wärme der finger das ergebnis nicht irgendwie beinflust und dan über die ganze backplate gerutscht xD
so alle 1cm anhalten und temp einpendeln lassn^^
wiso klingt das nur so hobbylos?

merci ich bin sehr gespannt, hab ev die möglichkeit etwas früher von der arbeit zu verschwinden und somit etwas mehr zeit rauszuschlagen^^


----------



## CL90 (3. März 2016)

Ich glaube zum groben herausfinden der Hotspots ist der bloße Finger schneller 
Ich würde aber vorsichtig mit der Verweildauer sein


----------



## chischko (3. März 2016)

dachet ich auch aber mit ca. 65°C war se mir dann doch einfach zu heiß und nen Unterschied hab ich dann doch nich wirklich gefühlt... deswegen meine Weicheivariante


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2016)

Genau, wenn ich das mache kann ich daneben einen Kübel mit Wasser hinstellen, weil da weit über 80°C herrschen. Bei über 95°C sollte man die Backplate nicht all zu lange berühren. 

Mein Isolierband hat einen Grenzwert von 90°C, und eine zugelassene Betriebstemperatur von maximal 110°C.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

also 40min dying light 1553mhz 8ghz rqam (oder 4ghz oder 2ghz wie mans nun schreiben will xD) bei 1,18v... die karte gefällt mir xD
maxtemp war dabei 35°C und die backplate 59°C an einer stelle laut eingeschleustem foliensensor^^

und das ist das stockbios, weil irgendwie zickt nvflash da nen modbios draufzumachen, also hab ichs mal mitm stock getestet^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Welche hast du denn jetzt, habe ich bestimmt überlesen?
Nimm die Joedirt Version, dann klappts mit dem Flash.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

hast du nen link dazu?
es ist wie einer schon vermutet hat ne gigabyte g1 gaming geworden

aktuel 30min dying light bei 1,18v 1566mhz xD 
hätte nicht gedacht das es solche monsterkarten gibt :O


----------



## chischko (3. März 2016)

Angabe der Penisgröße vergessen! Bitte korrigieren Noxxi!


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

jaja chischko lass mich mich doch freun^^

ich bin nur verwundert was die läuft...
hm die backplate hat nach insgesammt 1 1/2h spielzeit an einer stellen 83°C erreicht... ev sollte ich da gucken das ich das iwi belüfte weil das isn haufn holz... heis isse nur hinten an den 8pin andchlüssen im umkreis von ca. 1-2cm...drumherzm relativ lauwarm... mal nen wärmeleitpad drunterschiebn ev hilfts^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hast du nen link dazu?
> es ist wie einer schon vermutet hat ne gigabyte g1 gaming geworden
> 
> aktuel 30min dying light bei 1,18v 1566mhz xD
> hätte nicht gedacht das es solche monsterkarten gibt :O


Link Downloads | techPowerUp

Nette Karte


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

ach für die mit zertifikatbypas gibts noch imma extra nvflash? bin davon ausgegangen das es mitlerweile integriert ist :O
da lag ich wohl falsch^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Ne, ging bei meiner MSI auch nur damit.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2016)

Gibt's irgendwo nen nettes Howto zum Bios Flashen (ich hab natürlich ettliche gefunden, aber welches taugt was bzw. ist detaillietr genug?). Hab mich noch nie ran gewagt... 
Oder gibt es irgendwo fertige "Datensätze" zum runterladen oder empfohlene Konfigurationen von denen man starten kann und sich näher an die Grenzen rantasten?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. März 2016)

das bios flashen mit den certifikat gemodeten musste ich bei den gtx900 meiner umpels auch amchn, nur wie gesagt dachte das is mitlerweile integriert... jetzt weis ich es ist es nicht xD
ich versuchs morgen mal ich geh jetzt bisl anime gucken^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo nen nettes Howto zum Bios Flashen (ich hab natürlich ettliche gefunden, aber welches taugt was bzw. ist detaillietr genug?). Hab mich noch nie ran gewagt...
> Oder gibt es irgendwo fertige "Datensätze" zum runterladen oder empfohlene Konfigurationen von denen man starten kann und sich näher an die Grenzen rantasten?


Ist eigentlich relativ simpel.
Ich lese das originale BIOS aus und passe dann die Werte an.
Vorher muss man natürlich ne ganze Weile rumprobieren, welche Werte stabil sind.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. März 2016)

Warum hat hier noch keiner nach dem ASiC Wert der Karte gefragt.......???

Späßle muß sein, it´s friday


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2016)

Made my Day. 

Ich sag es mal so, draußen hat es 5°C und es weht der Wind mit 50 Km/h, wenn ich da das Fenster solange aufmache, bis ich eine Raumtemperatur von 10°C habe und mit der Winterjacke hier sitze, dann läuft meine Karte auch durch Heaven mit 1.650Mhz - 1,20v. Dann hätte ich den Spaß und ihr wärt alle neidisch. 

Dying Light spielst du aber schon ohne VSync?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. März 2016)

wiso?
ne mit vsync mit downsampling auf whql... einwandfrei permanent über 100fps mit etwas angepassten settings^^

ich hatte so raumtemperatur richtung19- 20°C wie eig immer da ich das angenehm finde


----------



## chriso1725 (4. März 2016)

Hi, ich besitze seit kurzem auch eine 980 Ti um genau zu sein die Asus Strix. 
Gestern hab ich das Gehäuse geöffnet um eine 2. Platte einzubauen, da ist mir aufgefallen das die GPU ziemlich schief drin hängt. 
Ich habe sie mit beiden Schrauben befestigt und sie steckt auch richtig im Slot, hängt aber trotzdem auf der Hinterseite ziemlich nach unten. 

Ich hab sie jetzt mal vorübergehend mit Duplosteinen von meiner kleinen gestützt weil das wirklich nicht gesund aussah und ich keinen Faden oder Kabelbinder hatte ^.^.
Hat jemand mit der selben oder ähnlicher Kombi die selbe Erfahrung? Denkt ihr es wird da drinn so warm das die Duplosteine schmelzen könnten? Weil dann wird ich sie mit einem Nylonfaden oder so "aufhängen".

Edit:// Noch ein paar Eckdaten. MB: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Gehäuse: Define R5


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Ist normal, das liegt am Gewicht. 
Schmelzen wird da auch nichts, die Temperaturen wirst du in deinem Gehäuse nie erreichen.


----------



## MDJ (4. März 2016)

@chriso1725: Meiner 970 Zotac AMP! Extreme ist auch enorm groß und sehr schwer. Da sieht es genauso aus. Das ist bei allen großen und schweren Karten so. An sich passiert da auch nichts, solang du die Karte gut angeschraubt hast. Wenn du den PC mal anheben musst, solltest du trotzdem darauf achten, dass er sanft abgestellt wird, damit der PCIe-Slot nicht unnötig belastet wird. Für das Auge tut es natürlich trotzdem weh 
Wenn du sie aber entlasten möchtest und in deinem Gehäuse die Befestigungsmöglichkeit besteht, kannst du sie auch so wie du geschrieben hast mit einer Schnur entlasten. Nötig ist es aber eigentlich nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (4. März 2016)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Hi, ich besitze seit kurzem auch eine 980 Ti um genau zu sein die Asus Strix.
> Gestern hab ich das Gehäuse geöffnet um eine 2. Platte einzubauen, da ist mir aufgefallen das die GPU ziemlich schief drin hängt.
> Ich habe sie mit beiden Schrauben befestigt und sie steckt auch richtig im Slot, hängt aber trotzdem auf der Hinterseite ziemlich nach unten.



... wenn du viel Zeit hast ....  viele Seiten hier vorher steht auch was davon wegen durchhängen. Kabelbinder oder Stützstab, alles im Angebot.
Ich habe auf meiner Karte den Morpheus drauf und bisher gab es keine "Durchhänger" Probleme. Wenn du das "PCI Schloss" zu hast
dürfte da nix passieren. Bei einem Umzug würde ich die Karte raus nehmen.


----------



## chriso1725 (4. März 2016)

Vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten. Bin gestern nur mal richtig erschrocken^^ 
Bei nem Umzug bauch ich die sicher aus inkl. CPU Lüfter^^ 
Dann wird ich mir etwas Angelschnur besorgen, weil ich glaub das meine Kleine ihre Bausteine wieder haben will 

Ich hab nebenbei noch ein wenig Probleme mit der Asus Software, weil ich nach jedem hochfahren die Lüfter wieder anpassen muss und die Software auch umstellt wie sie gerade Lustig ist. 
Ich kann auch ohne weiters MSI Afterburner nutzen oder? Sollte ich die Asus Software dann Deinstallieren?


----------



## MDJ (4. März 2016)

chriso1725 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch ohne weiters MSI Afterburner nutzen oder? Sollte ich die Asus Software dann Deinstallieren?


Wenn die Asus-Software nicht im Autostart steckt und nicht im Hintergrund läuft, dann kannst du normal problemlos Afterburner nehmen.
Wenn Afterburner gut geht und du die Asus-Software dann eh nichtmehr nutzt, kannste sie auch deinstallieren


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wiso?
> ne mit vsync mit downsampling auf whql... einwandfrei permanent über 100fps mit etwas angepassten settings^^
> 
> ich hatte so raumtemperatur richtung19- 20°C wie eig immer da ich das angenehm finde



Die hätte ich auch gerne. Ich habe aktuell 22,5°C. Im Normalfall aber so 23,5°C, wenn der Fernseher läuft landen wir schon mal bei 25°C. Heizen brauch ich in diesem Zimmer nicht. Hab das ganze Jahr eigentlich die selben Temperaturen.

Ich komme nur vor der vielen Arbeit nicht dazu, auf der Backplate mein Projekt zu Vollenden. Aber mal der Theorie halber, wenn ich jetzt 3 Reihen mit Kühlkörper in Längsrichtung, sodass die Luft entlang der Kühllamellen fließen kann anordne, kann das dann eine Temperaturminderung bringen? Die ganze Backplate gibt die Wärme an die Kühlkörper ab, das müsste die Kühlkörper überfordern?


----------



## chischko (4. März 2016)

Hm naja auf jeden Fall wird es die Temperaturen senken... auf Zimmertemperatur bekommste die Backplate definitiv nicht aber in weniger "schmerzhaft" Bereiche.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2016)

Bevor ich jetzt die Raijintek Kühlkörper an die Backplate montiere, habe ich mal was anderes gefunden.

Aluminium Kuhlkorper Kuhlung fur 4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

30cm lang, 2,5cm breit, und 1,2cm hoch. 

Die EVGA 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0 + hat: 27,9cm (lang) x 15,1 (breit) x 4 cm hoch.

5 solche Kühlkörper wären durchaus interessant, darunter würde ich eben ein Wärmeleitpad verwenden. WLP auf der Backplate brauch ich nicht unbedingt.  

3cm würde der Kühlkörper überstehen, das könnte man ev. abschneiden, oder auch lassen. Da ja im vorderen Bereich sowieso die größte Wärme produziert (VRM) wird. 

Oder eben 2 solche: 130 mm x 56 mm x 20 mm Aluminium Kuhlkorper Heat Diffuse Cooling Fin: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Oder den einen: 300 x 140 x 20mm


----------



## chischko (5. März 2016)

Hmm klingt auch interessant. 
Ich müsste sie abschneiden, weil bei mir der ABG direkt hinter der GPU hängt aber grundsätzlich klingt das nicht schlecht. Vllt. muss ich das mal als nächstes angehen. 
Welches Wärmeleitpad verwendest Du denn? Selbstklebend? Das würde sich mir noch als Frage stellen...


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2016)

Das ist die Frage. Liquid Metal Päd würde bei 80°C auch schmelzen, die Elektronik darunter würde bestimmt funken, sollte das Netzteil nicht schnell genug abschalten. 

Als Kupfer wäre das ganze noch interessanter. Das würde dann noch ins Gehäuse passen. Ein goldener Phanteks, ein silberner Morpheus und auf der schwarzen Backplate kupferne Kühlkörper. Das alles im Aluminiumgehäuse. 

Ich denke da an Wärmeleitpads. Die müsste ich eben zurechtschneiden. 

ARCTIC Thermal Pad 145mm x 145mm x 0,5mm


----------



## chischko (5. März 2016)

Die Thermal pads sind beidseitig selbstklebend? Find irgendwie nix dazu in der Artikelbeschreibung nur in einer Rezension, da steht aber nix von beidseitig.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. März 2016)

Ich hab mal bei Arctic direkt geschaut. Und das Pad scheint dafür entworfen zu sein um zwischen Kühler und Wärmequelle gelegt zu werden. Beidseitiges Klebend.

Thermal Pad

Temperaturbereich -40°C bis +200°C.

In dem Fall könnte man auch ein 1,5mm starkes Pad verwenden, um noch bessere Wärme durch die Löcher der Backplate, vom PCB selbst rauszubekommen. 

 Das Problem an der Backplate ist, das diese glatt ist und somit die Wärme kaum abgeben kann.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (5. März 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ja, also mit mehr Spannung habe ich es versucht aaaber der Takt schwankt nach unten durch ein Spannungsverhalten das ich nicht erklären kann. Boostet auf und ab auch bei 1.3 Volt komme ich nicht stabil über 1555 MHz. weil die Spannung total instabil ist.
> Schießt  hoch auf 1.3 Volt dann runter auf 1.19 Volt und jede Sekunde flippt es herum.
> Keine Ahnung was die da zusammen gelötet haben. Das gefällt mir nicht und so warte ich auf ein neues Bios mit Voltmod. Aber zum spielen reicht es dicke.



Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt meine macht 1556Mhz bei 1,15V und spart noch Strom (ASIC 86,7%)


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

wow nice karte, bin auch im mom dabei lich runterzutesten bei 1556mhz...
aktuel bin ich vei 1,17v ma schaun ob da noch mehr geht bzw weniger spannung^^
ich meine von den temps her brauch ichs eig nicht (2h dying light max 37°C und das war nurn peak, im schnitt warens so 35,7°C) aber kann ja nicht schaden

ich überlege die komplette fläche unter der backplate mit wärmeleitpads zu belegen um so den wärmeübergang zur backplate zu verbessern. hab das ja hinten an der einen stelle die sich so tierisch aufheizt bei mir gemacht und über 10°C bessere temps, 15°C besser mit angepasten airflow.
wäre nen versuch wert finde ich^^ ich denke ich bestell mir das passende pads bei der nächsten casekingbestellung mit
2ill ja eh demnöchst was für die wakü bestellen, weswegen es sich anbieten würde


----------



## derheldvomfeld (6. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wow nice karte, bin auch im mom dabei lich runterzutesten bei 1556mhz...
> aktuel bin ich vei 1,17v ma schaun ob da noch mehr geht bzw weniger spannung^^
> ich meine von den temps her brauch ichs eig nicht (2h dying light max 37°C und das war nurn peak, im schnitt warens so 35,7°C) aber kann ja nicht schaden
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht was hast Du denn für nen ASIC-Wert?

Bei mir ist alles im Mini-ITX. die Karte wird max 48 Grad warm....


----------



## Noxxphox (6. März 2016)

weit niedriger wie deiner aber ich versteh immer di asic frage nicht, das ding sagt nicht viel bzw eig garnichts fürs oc aus...
es gibt zwar regeln bei dies das hat die karte dieses verhalten, nuja im internet findet man auch viele wiedersprüchliche ergebnisse...
daher is doche egal


----------



## derheldvomfeld (6. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> weit niedriger wie deiner aber ich versteh immer di asic frage nicht, das ding sagt nicht viel bzw eig garnichts fürs oc aus...
> es gibt zwar regeln bei dies das hat die karte dieses verhalten, nuja im internet findet man auch viele wiedersprüchliche ergebnisse...
> daher is doche egal



Deshalb frage ich ja... Um eventuell Parallelen zu finden zum ASIC-Wahn...


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2016)

So einfach ist das dann doch nicht. 

2 Platten mit je 100mm Länge und 130mm Breite und darunter ein dickes Wärmeleitpad würden zur Folge haben, das die SMD Bausteine, und andere wichtige Bauteile nicht mehr atmen könnten.

Am besten wäre es eine Headpipe auf die Backplate zu kleben und im HDD Käfig einen Kühlkörper reinzustellen.


----------



## chischko (7. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So einfach ist das dann doch nicht.
> 
> 2 Platten mit je 100mm Länge und 130mm Breite und darunter ein dickes Wärmeleitpad würden zur Folge haben, das die SMD Bausteine, und andere wichtige Bauteile nicht mehr atmen könnten.
> 
> Am besten wäre es eine Headpipe auf die Backplate zu kleben und im HDD Käfig einen Kühlkörper reinzustellen.



Ich hab nun mal 2 große WLPads bestellt und den große Passivkühler. Werde das Zeuch am kommenden Wochenende mal zurechtschneiden/dremeln und dann mal sehen wie sie die Temps verhalten. Der Wärmeübergang zwischen PCB und Backplate geschieht bei mir ja ohnehin über die mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## CL90 (7. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> wow nice karte, bin auch im mom dabei lich runterzutesten bei 1556mhz...
> aktuel bin ich vei 1,17v ma schaun ob da noch mehr geht bzw weniger spannung^^
> ich meine von den temps her brauch ichs eig nicht (2h dying light max 37°C und das war nurn peak, im schnitt warens so 35,7°C) aber kann ja nicht schaden


Schön! Meinen Glückwunsch 
Kannst du noch höher Takten? oder ist 1556 das max?
Poste mal ein Firestrike (none Extreme) Result. würde gerne wissen wie viele Punkte das wären


----------



## JayR91 (7. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Schön! Meinen Glückwunsch
> Kannst du noch höher Takten? oder ist 1556 das max?
> Poste mal ein Firestrike (none Extreme) Result. würde gerne wissen wie viele Punkte das wären


Wohl so ähnlich wie meiner NVIDIA GeForce GTX 98  Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-582 K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-A/USB 3.1 der ist jetzt nur mit standart CPU Takt und Gpu 1580 Ram 1950.


----------



## CL90 (7. März 2016)

Also kaum mehr als mein 1501Mhz...
ich bin immernoch am grübeln wie Forum User XYZ (Keine ahnung mehr wer) mit 1629 Mhz so an die 24K gekommen ist...
Das entspräche meinem alten 970 SLI^^
Aber so wie es jetzt ist reicht es eigentlich schon...


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2016)

Ich sag es mal so, mehr als 74,5°C sah ich nach minutenlanger Belastung bei durchschnittlichen 90% PT @ 288W nicht. Die GPU hat ihre 77°C. Max. TDP war 92%. 100% PT = 320W. 

Vorher lag die Temperatur der Backplate bei maximal 84°C, jetzt 74,5°C maximal. Mit den selben Einstellungen. Im Idle selbst bei 23,5°C Raumtemperatur hat die Backplate 35,4°C und die Baseplate 34,5°C.

Die Kühlkörper sind so angeordnet, sodass die dahinter liegende Reihe immer einen Teil der Frischluft bekommt. Vorne klein (5mm) angefangen, da dort nur der Bereich der VRAM VRM liegt, dahinter befindet sich die Aufsplittung zu den 14 Spannungswandler der GPU selbst und dort lag mein Hauptaugenmerk mit den großen Kühlblöcken (10mm). Dahinter kommen dann die länglichen Kühler zum Einsatz (10mm), sodass auch das PCB durch die Löcher die Warme Luft abgeben kann. Quadratische Kühler würden diese verschließen. Oberhalb der GPU und der Speicher sind eben die restlichen kleinen 4 Kühlkörper (5mm) verbaut. 

Momentan bin ich mit dem Ergebnis durchaus zufrieden.

Was mich aber im moment so interessiert, seht euch aml das vierte Bild an, wie und wo ist die Backplate mit dem PCB verbunden. Da kann man durchsehen. Als hätte nur der Bereich der VRM´s Kontakt durch ein Wärmeleitpad zur Backplate. Lt. Bilder seitens Testseiten ist die ganze Backplate mit einem Pad bis zu den hinteren beiden Schrauben der GPU überzogen.

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified Graphics Card Review --> Siehe Bilder

*Mal ein Vergleich:*

1.506/1.901Mhz (x2 = 3.802Mhz) - 1,200v - 80°C GPU / Backplate: 71,2°C / Baseplate: 98,5°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem   Lüfter: 40,5°C / PT: 95,0% (356,25W) 100% = 375W --> normale Backplate
1.481/1.790Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,200v - 87°C GPU / Backplate: 69,4°C / Baseplate: 84,7°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor dem   Lüfter: 40,2°C / PT: 109,8% (351,36W) 100% = 320W --> modifizierte Backplate

Wieso die GPU jetzt so dermaßen warm wird ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hab die 4 Schrauben versucht etwas nachzuziehen, aber die bewegten sich keinen Millimeter.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ich habe jetzt im BIOS Tweaker die 118% zu den 100% (380W) gemacht und während ich das BIOS drüberflashte, sank die Backplate Temperatur auf 57°C runter. Also innerhalb weniger Minuten. Die Temperatur lag kurz unter der von der Baseplate (54°C) und ist jetzt auf selben Nivau 44,5°C oder eben um 0,5°C kühler. 

Jetzt kann ich die 1,20v wenigstens 24/7 nutzen und einen 24/7 Wert finden. Eventuell laufen die 1.481mhz damit stabil. Der Temperatursensor befindet sich fast an der selben Stelle wie vorher. Vorher war der Sensor auf dem G vom Gforce Schriftsatz. Jetzt klebt der beim C vom Classified Schriftzug.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (7. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Schön! Meinen Glückwunsch
> Kannst du noch höher Takten? oder ist 1556 das max?
> Poste mal ein Firestrike (none Extreme) Result. würde gerne wissen wie viele Punkte das wären



Für die 1556Mhz benötige ich 1,15V für 1650Mhz schon 1,23V deswegen habe ich es erstmal so belassen.
Der I7 ist auf Standardtakt...


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Schön! Meinen Glückwunsch
> Kannst du noch höher Takten? oder ist 1556 das max?
> Poste mal ein Firestrike (none Extreme) Result. würde gerne wissen wie viele Punkte das wären



bin noch am runtertesten^^
aktuel schaffe ich die bei 1,162v^^
1,6ghz habe ich nur mal just for fun bei 1,23v 30min in dying light getestet, da hielt es, bezweifle aber das das wirklich stable ist^^ wie gesagt im mom teste ich mich runter das ich ne basis fürs oc hab wo ich mich dann stück für stück hochtesten kann.
1,6ghz wären schon nice, muss aber mit der backplate etwas aufpassen da der kühler nicht ganz optimal von ek gemacht wurde und ein paar kondensatorenj und spulen ganz am ende des pcbs nicht mehr mit dem wasserkühler in berührung kommen. diese heizen an der stelle aber das pcb ohne ordentlichen airflow auf 90°C auf, mit optimierten airflow halte ich es im mom bei knapp 80°C

@ derheldvomfeld, firtestrike sagt nicht viel aus, meine rennt bei 1,2v problemlos den firestrike in 1,6ghz, fürs gaming braucht man meist mehr da die benchmarks keine dauerhatfe last sind und max 10min gehen, mit unterbrechungen durch die ladescreens der tests. mich würde eher interesieren ob du 1,6ghz in games laufen lassen kannst und bei welcher spannung, da deine 980ti  ja ne relativ gute zu sein scheint.
kannst mri die werte auch gern per pn schreiben, nicht dasesm wieder doofe kommentare gibt^^


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2016)

Dying Light läuft bei mir eine Stunde mit 1.481/1.780 - 1,20v @ max. 78°C.

Morgen werde ich dem Temperaturproblem auf die Spur gehen.

Ein PCB besteht aus mehreren (zB. 8) Schichten und der Kühlerboden ist mit der GPU plan verbunden. Jetzt sind im VRM Bereich der Karte Kühlkörper auf der Backplate verbaut, und wenn sich die Karte jetzt vorne weiter nach unten biegt, könnte es durchaus sein das der Kühlerboden nicht mehr plan zur GPU aufliegt. Also nur ein paar mm.

Kann das sein? 

Den ich hab im Schnitt 10% höherer Temperaturen. Bei 300W Abwärme sind es 78°C, und bei Cities Skylines @ 350W sind das mal 87°C statt der 80°C. Irgendetwas muss sich da verändert haben. Die Umgebungstemperaturen der Baseplate und vor allem der Backplate sind stark gesunken.

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie bekomme die Vorderseite der Karte nach oben. Von oben mit Kabelbindert geht schlecht, von unten müsste ich mir eine stabile Stütze basteln. Anhand der Bilder ist der Abstand aber zu 95% gleich.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

klingt merkwürdig ist aber nicht unmöglich
von unten einfach mal mit nem stock stabilisieren ^^ hauptsache es zält und du kannst testen

ach total vergessen zu sagen, nice test und backplatemod^^

sagtma sone frage an euch die ihr mit luft iphlt: hat ne voltage reuzieren bei euch grosen einfluss? bei mir ists absolut wayne ob ich 1,18 oder 1,16v anliegen hab... ich hab max 36°C
auch jetzt beim testen mit 1,155v... ich meine ja die temp ist nidrig, aber müsste die dann nich nochmals sinken? xD oder bin ich an nem punkt angekomm wo ich drastisch voltage soaren müsste um niedrigere temps zu bekomm?


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2016)

Danke. Ich bau mir Lego einen Steher und stell den drunter. Da kann dann nichts passieren, wenn der Umfällt. Zumal ich den unten und oben mit einem Wärmeleitpad von Raijintek beklebe. Das hält Bombenfest. Im Moment kannst du einen Kühlbaustein nehmen, hochziehen und die Karte würde sich wohl vom Boden lösen. Das hält verdammt gut.

Bei mir war der Unterschied zwischen 1.405/1.780mhz - 1,112v und 1,125v 3°C. Vorher hatte ich 71°C und jetzt sind es 74°C. In so fern kann das schon wieder passen mit der Temperatur. Aber unter exakt denselben Bedingungen gleich 7°C mehr ist nicht normal.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

ok unter luft hat voltage massiv einfluss 
joacteste mal deine vermutung, ansonsten über kreuz kühlkörper mal nachziehn...
da kannste nachdem du di karte pasr mal bewegt hast meist etwas nachzien


----------



## Jolly91 (7. März 2016)

Hmm, überkreuzt nachgezogen hab ich das bevor ich die Kühlkörper aufgeklebt habe. Warscheinlich hätte ich die nochmal nachziehen  müssen. Während des Betriebszustandes würde sich das wohl nicht so sehr empfehlen.

Ich hoffe ich finde so einen kleinen Schraubenzieher der da druter passt, ohne die Karte auszubauen. Immerhin muss ich jetzt bei der Karte was unterlegen, sollte ich den Kühler mal demontieren. Die Backplate ist nicht mehr gerade. 

Das richtig arge ist, ich ließ Cities Skylines wieder 10min laufen, bei 350W Auslastung, und die Temperatur der Backplate ist jetzt um satte 14°C / 16,3% niedriger. Die Ausgangstemperatur vom Gehäuse zeigt das nur die Wärme der Backplate auf die Kühlkörper übertragen wurde, sonst wäre die Heck Temperatur weit geringer. Der Temp. Sensor der Backplate liegt um max. 2cm von der alten Position entfernt, da müsste die selbe Temperatur herrschen.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

hm... interesant.
ja ziehs mal nach ev hilfts^^ ich mach das immer so wenn ich die karte bewegt habe. ich rede nicht von mal drangekommenw enn man was umbaut sondern die karte richtig bewegt, so wie bei dir mitm ausbauen


----------



## CL90 (8. März 2016)

derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Für die 1556Mhz benötige ich 1,15V für 1650Mhz schon 1,23V deswegen habe ich es erstmal so belassen.
> Der I7 ist auf Standardtakt...


*neid*
So ein Schmuckstück hätt ich auch gern ^^
Aber mein Wohlfühlziel habe ich ja erreicht: 1500/2000 

Wenn dann irgendwann mal die Oculus rauskommt. Wird es dann Lohnenswert sein sich eine 2te 980 Ti zu holen?
Ich zweifle nur weil: Power ohne ende, aber nur 6GB VRam. Oder ist das Addieren von Speicher im SLI schon keine Zukunftsmusik mehr?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

naja soll mit dx12 ja realisiert werdn... obs wirklich so ist und wie gut es läuft weis aber aktuel niemand


----------



## derheldvomfeld (8. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> *neid*
> So ein Schmuckstück hätt ich auch gern ^^
> Aber mein Wohlfühlziel habe ich ja erreicht: 1500/2000
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die Karte bei ebay drin (ASIC 86,7%)... Und keiner wollte sie haben...


----------



## CL90 (8. März 2016)

derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Karte bei ebay drin (ASIC 86,7%)... Und keiner wollte sie haben...


Für 1.500€ Hätt ich sie auch nicht gekauft ;D
Oder wie viel wolltest du haben?


----------



## derheldvomfeld (8. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Für 1.500€ Hätt ich sie auch nicht gekauft ;D
> Oder wie viel wolltest du haben?


Nein nur 900 Euro. Und das ist fair bei so einer Karte.


----------



## CL90 (8. März 2016)

Klar. Die KingPin Karten haben sich verkauft wie nichts gutes, und deine Rangiert sogar in der >85% Region (1150$).
Aber bei Ebay kann man das ja kaum nachvollziehen^^
Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich Binden ist wenn ein Käufer angibt wie viel ein Karte Takten könnte.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2016)

So, der Kühler hat jetzt 62,2°C und die GPU 83°C @ 91,8% PT = 348,84W. 

Die Karte biegt sich jetzt max. 1mm und liegt gerade drinnen. Die GPU Temperatur fiel um 4°C auf 84°C maximal die kurzzeitig auftauchten. Jetzt hat die Throttelung des Chips auf ca. 1.404mhz - 1,200v eingesetzt und der Sensor auf der Backplate hält nicht.

Und weil es so schön ist habe ich den Sensor für die Back- und Baseplate vertauscht. Sodass ich an der Baseplate im Bereich der Spannungswandler die 98,5°C hatte und die Backplate hatte 71,2°C. Dennoch hat sich mit dem Backplatemod die Temperatur der Baseplate um 14°C reduziert.

Wen die Backplate 62°C hat, dann kann man den Finger max. 4 Sekunden draufhalten, ansonsten fängt das an sehr weh zu tun. 

Das Holz bleibt ruhig und wird nur oben etwas warm. 

Ein Eisenrohr wollte ich nicht auf 21,5cm abschneiden, das könnte leiten, mit Lego einen Steher basteln gefällt mir aufgrund des Kunststoffes nicht. Also musste ich auf Holz zurückgreifen. Vorne wollte ich den Steher nicht montieren, da er so wie eine 2cm, bzw. 5cm starke Mauer wirkt.


----------



## CL90 (8. März 2016)

Interessante Konstruktion!
Haben die Kühlrippen auf der Backplate wirklich viel gebracht?


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2016)

Lerchenholz wäre mir lieber gewesen. Zwar nicht bei der Verarbeitung, aber bei der Zuverlässigkeit. 

Ich habe den Temp. Fühler oberhalb des zweiten PCI-E Anschlusses platziert, dort hat es 60,5°C.

*Mal ein Vergleich:*

1.506/1.901Mhz (x2 = 3.802Mhz) - 1,200v - 80°C GPU / Backplate: 71,2°C / Baseplate: 98,5°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor  dem   Lüfter: 40,5°C / PT: 95,0% (356,25W) 100% = 375W --> normale  Backplate
1.481/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,200v - 87°C GPU / Backplate: 69,4°C / Baseplate: 84,7°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor  dem   Lüfter: 40,2°C / PT: 109,8% (351,36W) 100% = 320W -->  modifizierte Backplate

Das war nach guten 10 Minuten Volllast.

In meinen Augen hat es bei der Baseplate sehr viel gebracht, vor allem das sich die Baseplate nicht schnell erwärmt und weit schneller abkühlt. Vielleicht montiere ich auf der Baseplate auch solche Kühlrippen.

Die Werte von meinem IR Thermometer zum Temp. Fühler passen jetzt auch. Beim messen mit dem IR Thermometer hatte ich auf der Backplate so knappe 70°C gemessen, und im Bereich der VRM waren es schon um die 85°C als Mittelwert. Dort zeigte mir das IR Thermostat auch mal die 90°C an, jedoch bei offenem Gehäuse.

Bei Zeiten werde ich die 4 Schrauben für die Kühlerhalterung nachziehen, aber jetzt soll das mal so sein... 

Ich finde es Schade das ich mich so vertan habe mit den beiden Sensoren. Dort wo sich die Lüftersteuerung befindet ist es sehr dunkel, man kann nur mit Taschenlampe arbeiten, wenn man sich sicher sein will, oder mit gutem Gefühl. Das ist blinde Arbeit.

Und das Spulenfiepen ist genau so gut hörbar wie vorher. 

Jetzt brauch ich Kühlkörper für die Baseplate...


----------



## CL90 (8. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Lerchenholz wäre mir lieber gewesen. Zwar nicht bei der Verarbeitung, aber bei der Zuverlässigkeit.
> 
> Ich habe den Temp. Fühler oberhalb des zweiten PCI-E Anschlusses platziert, dort hat es 60,5°C.
> 
> ...


Warum zieht die Karte denn mehr pt wenn Spannung gleich und Takt niedriger sind?  

Warum anderes Holz?  Brennt deines schneller?


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2016)

Es waren zwei verschiedene BIOS Versionen. Siehe den 100% Wert.

Normal zieht die Karte mehr je wärmer es wird. Trotzdem muss ich die Karte wieder ausbauen worauf ich keine Lust habe, weil ich die 4 Schrauben nachziehen muss, oder eben den Kühler neu draufsetzen muss. Ich frag mich nur woher die +4°C kommen. Der Kühler klebt Bombenfest an der Karte. Es sind auch knappe 5 Watt weniger Verbrauch.

Im vorletzten Post habe ich ein weiteres Bild eingefügt das die ganze Karte schön zeigt.


----------



## MyuniHausen (8. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So, der Kühler hat jetzt 62,2°C und die GPU 83°C @ 91,8% PT = 348,84W.
> 
> Die Karte biegt sich jetzt max. 1mm und liegt gerade drinnen. Die GPU Temperatur fiel um 4°C auf 84°C maximal die kurzzeitig auftauchten. Jetzt hat die Throttelung des Chips auf ca. 1.404mhz - 1,200v eingesetzt und der Sensor auf der Backplate hält nicht.
> 
> ...



Mir wurde die Backplate meiner 980ti auch zu heiß.
Habe dann 2 niedrig-drehende Slim-Lüfer draufgelegt -> an der Backplate verbrenne ich mir nicht mehr die Finger,  + der zusätzliche Luftstrom kühlt die Spannungswandler schön runter. Nun bin ich mit den Temps zufrieden 

Bilder:


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2016)

Die Karte sieht schön aus. Wie sind die Lüfter befestigt?

Ich würde die Karte einen Slot runtersetzen, da sie dann mehr frische Luft zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## MyuniHausen (8. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Die Karte sieht schön aus. Wie sind die Lüfter befestigt?
> 
> Ich würde die Karte einen Slot runtersetzen, da sie dann mehr frische Luft zur Verfügung hat.



Die beiden Lüfter habe ich  mit Kabelbindern aneinander befestigt. Die Abstandshalter zur Backplate sind 4 Laufwerks-Gummi-Spacer (Kleinteile vom Fractal R5). Die Konstruktion selbst liegt nur lose auf der Backplate.

Den unteren Grafikkartenslot kann ich leider nicht nutzen, da die SATA-Stecker im Weg sind. Die Temperaturen sind aber völlig in Ordnung, der minimale Abstand zum CPU-Kühler reicht aus, ich habe allerdings auch nix übertaktet


----------



## Jolly91 (9. März 2016)

10min Unigine Heaven: Kühler: 51,4°C und GPU: kurzzeitig aufblitzende  68°C. Irgendwann bring ich den Temp. Sensor wieder bei der VRM Steuerung  an, der klebt im Moment am CPU Kühler, und den fünften Sensor schließe  ich nicht an, da ich nicht hinsehe. Aber jetzt soll die Kiste mal zu  bleiben.

Ich hab jetzt einen kleinen Punkt in die mitte des HS der GPU platziert und beim positionieren des Kühler kippte das ganze nach Innen... In Heaven 84°C und der Kühler hatte 39°C. Ich hatte auch zu wenig WLP drauf.  Beim zweiten Anlauf klappte alles ganz gut und jetzt läuft das den Leistungsangaben entsprechend.

Zum Einsatz kommt ab jetzt die Noctua NT-H1 mit der ich einfach sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Die verhält sich besser als die Prolimatech PK-1.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. März 2016)

Ganz schnelle Frage, bevor ich mich durch endlose Threads wühle:

Ein 450 Watt NT reicht doch für mein System vollkommen aus, right?


----------



## NuVirus (9. März 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ganz schnelle Frage, bevor ich mich durch endlose Threads wühle:
> 
> Ein 450 Watt NT reicht doch für mein System vollkommen aus, right?


Dazu müsste man deinen PC und dein Netzteil kennen aber idr reicht ein sehr gutes 450W Netzteil für eine 980Ti aus


----------



## Jolly91 (9. März 2016)

Es kann knapp werden mit dem 450W Netzteil. Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich überhaupt?

Der Xeon E3-1230V3 hat eine TDP von 80W. Die GTX 980Ti nimmt sich auch mal 300W, das sind dann mal 380W. Dazu noch das MB, samt der Lüfter was wieder 50W sein können und schon haben wir die 430W erreicht. 

Meine Karte nimmt sich in Cities Skylines: After Dark schon 287,04W bei 1.405/1.790Mhz - 1,112v. 357,58W sind es mit 1.481/1.980Mhz - 1,200v. 

Es ist aber nicht die statische Lastaufnahme, sondern die Peaks sind das worauf ich immer schaue. Und da sollte man durchaus 150W als reserve haben.

So eine 980Ti kann Peaks auf 400W erzeugen. Da würde ich eher sagen min. ein 550W Netzteil. Wo die 980ti ruhig ihre Peaks von 400W rauslassen kann, wenn man da noch eine sparsame CPU hat die im Spiel ihre 65W nimmt und das restliche vom System sich mit 40W begnügt reicht das.

Damit wir wissen wovon ich eigentlich Rede: Ubertaktung und Leistungsaufnahme - MSI GeForce GTX 98 Ti Lightning: Ein echter Blitz im Extra-Koffer


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher sagen min. ein 550W Netzteil



Das ist ja mal riesen Unsinn... sorry, aber das stimmt so wirklich nicht! 
Dann müsste ich meins ja auch in die Tonne kloppen! Ein 450W Netzteil reicht Dir aus, da v.A. die meisten Netzteile locke 10% Puffer nach oben haben um eben solche Peaks anzufangen! Da reicht eigentlich auch ein G450M, wobei in Anbetracht der sonstigen Komponenten zum E10 500 oder P11 550 raten würde, abner nicht aufgrund der Leistungsangabe auf dem Papier sondern einfach wegen der sonstigen Qualitätsmerkmale.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt das 450 Watt Netzteil aus Corsair's neuer SFX Reihe bestellt. Wird schon klappen anderenfalls wird das 600er nachgeordert (sofern die überhaupt etwas taugen).


----------



## Jolly91 (9. März 2016)

Mag ja sein, aber ein Netzteil zu kaufen um es 110% zu belasten?


----------



## defPlaya (9. März 2016)

@Jolly91: ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen deine Unterhalung hier bzügl. den Temps verfolgt. Ich hatte noch ein paar Temperatursensoren und habe einen auf die nach meinem Empfinden wärmste Stelle mit Tesafilm auf der EKWB Backplate fixiert ca. höhe der Spannungswandler. Dann gezockt und im Anschluss eine Temperatur von um die 50c. ausgelesen. Wie war wird es dann innerhalb der Karte direkt bei den Spannungswandlern? Kann man das pauschal beantworten?


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es kann knapp werden mit dem 450W Netzteil. Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich überhaupt?
> 
> Der Xeon E3-1230V3 hat eine TDP von 80W. Die GTX 980Ti nimmt sich auch mal 300W, das sind dann mal 380W. Dazu noch das MB, samt der Lüfter was wieder 50W sein können und schon haben wir die 430W erreicht.



Wie kommst du auf 300W?
Ne normale 980ti hat nen PT von 250W und nen durchschnittlichen Verbrauch von ca 220W.
Auch sagt die TDP einer CPU nicht viel über ihren tatsächlichen Verbrauch aus.
Im Normalfall wird so ein System beim Spielen ca 300-350W verbrauchen.


----------



## Jolly91 (9. März 2016)

@JoM79,

weil im BIOS meiner Classified 300W steht. TDP hat die 275W, die aber wie du sagst nichts aussagen.

Ja, der durchschnittliche Verbrauch wird so bei 300 - 350W liegen. Ich seh es immer von einer theoretischen Vollauslastung.

@defPlaya,

schwer zu sagen. Versuche einmal den Temperatursensor auf die  Vorderseite / Baseplate der Karte an der Steller der Spannungsversorgung  zu kleben. Bei mir ist das so das die Backplate jetzt 70°C und die Baseplate 85°C hat. Da die Phasenwandler direkt mit der Baseplate gekühlt werden, denke ich kann man sicherheitshalber 10 - 15% draufrechnen. Was bei mir dann um die 93,5 - 98°C sein sollten. Vor meiner Backplate Modifikation mit den Kühlblöcken hatte ich auf der Baseplate 98,5°C, da könnten die Phasenwandler schon mal  108,5 - 113,5°C gesehen haben. 

Genau so gut könnte man aber auch sagen das sich die Quell Temperatur der Phasenwandler zum Kühlblock um nur 5°C Unterscheidet, da sich die Quelle direkt darunter befindet. Ich gehe aber von meinen 10 - 15% aus. 



> Leistungs-MOSFETs müssen, wie auch andere Leistungshalbleiter, bei hohen  Leistungen gekühlt werden. Da der Kanalwiderstand mit steigender  Temperatur ansteigt, erhöht sich bei unzureichender Kühlung die  Verlustleistung zusätzlich, dadurch kann es zu einem sog. thermal runaway (thermisches Durchgehen)  kommen. Überdies vertragen MOSFET-Strukturen nur geringere maximale  Temperaturen als bipolare Strukturen (ca. 125 bis 150 °C gegenüber 150  bis 180 °C). Der mit steigender Temperatur ansteigende Bahnwiderstand  erweist sich bei der Parallelschaltung mehrerer MOSFETs als Vorteil; er  sorgt für eine gleichmäßige, selbststeuernde Stromaufteilung auf alle  Bauteile. Emitterwiderstände zur Stromaufteilung, wie sie bei  Bipolartransistoren erforderlich sind, können entfallen.



Leistungs-MOSFET – Wikipedia


----------



## Noxxphox (9. März 2016)

also ich schaffe bei 1,225v grod so 51% bei nem 600W modbios von Dante und das mit ner massiven übertaktung xD
also die 375w auszunutzen wird garnichtmal so einfach xD


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

Als mein System zieht gem. Messgerät im Zockbetrieb (GTA V, Vollauslastung mit OC) zwischen 390 und 430 Watt und einen 453W Peak hab ich drin. Furmark inkl. zieht etwa 450W permanent mit Peaks bis 490W drin.
Und Reserven sind also auch noch da...


----------



## Noxxphox (9. März 2016)

hm sollte mir ev auch mal son messgerät besorgen^^ würd mich auch mal interesieren
aber irgendwo so um den dreh dürfte ich durch ein sehr ähnliches system auch liegn^^


----------



## chischko (9. März 2016)

Jo... Hab mir nen ziemlich günstiges aber gutes von Brennenstuhl geholt. PM231 oder so heisst das


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. März 2016)

Mein System bekomme ich mit Anno auf bis zu 490W geprügelt wenn ich meine Karte über 1,5Ghz schwarte und die CPU auf allen Threads voll auslaste. @ZotacStock (und da läuft sie immer) komme ich auf 400-450W mit kleinen Peaks nach oben. (Die CPU war dazu auch übertaktet! )
Und das ist Steckdose muss man also nochmal mit der Effizienz verrechnen.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. März 2016)

Mal sehn was auf meinem A4 Zettel steht. 

In Cities Skylines hab ich 429W gebraucht, aber mit der GTX 780 Ti @ 1.150/1.750mhz - 1,10v. Die Karte zog da 310W.  Mit Prime95 28.5 hat das gute Stück 642W gezogen. 200W gehörten dem i7-3930K @ 4,2ghz - 1,24v.

Irgendwann werd ich das mit der 980ti wiederholen. Könnte interessant werden, wenn die schon mal 40 - 50W mehr nimmt. Da hat das Seasonic X-750 endlich mal Beschäftigung. Zuvor hatte ich ein X-560, bis ich mal Glück hatte beim Gewinnspiel von HW-Luxx.


----------



## pupsi11 (10. März 2016)

laut tool zieht meine karte mit oc ~330w.
max war bis jetzt 341w


----------



## Noxxphox (10. März 2016)

bei was für ner spanung?
die hat masiven einfluss^^
also ich kom laut gpu z auf 306w (wenn ichs mir ausrechne die prozentzahl des tdps bei meinem modbios) bei 1,225v
da musste du aber ordentlich spannung draufgegeben habn xD


----------



## chischko (11. März 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage... Wo sehe ich bei GPU-Z die Leistungsaufnahme?


----------



## nonamez78 (11. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage... Wo sehe ich bei GPU-Z die Leistungsaufnahme?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bisher war ich auch der Meinung, dass die GPUs gar keine Messung für den Strom verbaut hätten (wie Intel das z.B. mittlerweile serienmässig für die Bemessung des TDP macht). Nur mit der Spannung wird so eine Rechnung schwierig. Man könnte den Wert nur aus den Last Daten ableiten, die ja auch irgendwie an den Verbrauch gekoppelt sind(?).

In meiner GPU-Z Version finde ich auf Anhieb nichts passendes.


----------



## chischko (11. März 2016)

v.A. müsste dann ja quasi ein Multimeter in der GPU verbaut sein, welches die Leistungsaufnahme üver die PCIe Stecker der PSU messen müsste.... Oder zumindest dem Stromfluss. Ich check das noch nich ganz...


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2016)

Man kann es wohl ca. am Power Target in GPU-Z berechnen


----------



## pupsi11 (11. März 2016)

naja ich lese das mit HWinfo64 aus.

 hab jetzt nur zum mal testen die werte nich auf max gemacht. würde noch bissel was gehen. komm aber so schon auf 323W. ohne bios-mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2016)

1.) 1,200v - 107,9% - 1.506 / 1.901mhz - 107,2% -> 80°C - 114,3% - @ 356,25W - Verbrauch - 124,1%
2.) 1,162v - 104,5% - 1.455 / 1.890mhz - 103,6% -> 78°C - 111,4% - @ 316,75W - Verbrauch - 110,4%
3.) 1,112v - 100,0% - 1.405 / 1.890mhz - 100,0% -> 70°C - 100,0% - @ 287,04W - Verbrauch - 100,0%

Es kommt auch auf die Temperatur an wie stark der Stromwiederstand ist und das hat auch einen Einfluss auf die Temperatur.

Der erste Wert ist soweit Game Stabil. Beim zweiten Setting muss ich die Spannung um 13mv erhöhen und beim dritten würde ich den Wert auch um 13mv erhöhen müssen um die Karte so stabil betreiben zu können.

Ich werde das irgendwann einmal nochmals erneut durchmessen, weil so wie das da steht glaube ich es selbst nicht.


----------



## CL90 (11. März 2016)

Ist das nicht über das PT berechenbar?
Je nach BIOS einstellung sind 100% = ??275W?? und dann sind 120% halt XYZ...


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2016)

Korrekt.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. März 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Man kann es wohl ca. am Power Target in GPU-Z berechnen



naja ich hab n 600w modbios von dante drauf. und gpu z sagt der tdp lag bei knap über 50%. ausgerechnet  habe ich dann 600w × 0, xx (für die tdp anzeige) und kamm auf 306w.
hwinfo kann das aber nicht bei jeder karte auslesen. sowars mal früher, obs mitlerweile bei jeder geht weis ich nicht. jedoch bezweifel ich das da es bei meiner 680 classified 450w sagte xD


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2016)

60°C am Morpheus zwischen den Headpipe Strängen (an der warscheinlich kühlsten Stelle) ist schon eine Hausnummer. Das kann man sich dann wie eine Heizkannone vorstellen. Wo durch den Kühlkörper die Luft mit 85m³/h strömt und im Gehäuse der selbe Luftdurchfluss herrscht. 

Es wäre jetzt nicht schlecht, die Kühlkörper weiter abkühlen zu können. Um den Kühler rum eine Wanne mit Wasser befüllen und dranhängen, so eine Art kleiner Radiator?

1,125v @ 1.405mhz vs. 1,200v @ 1.481mhz ist ein Unterschied von 65W die ordentlich heizen. 291W vs. 356W maximal. Und 260W im Schnitt lassen sich auch leichter im Zaun halten als die 320W im Schnitt. 

Der Gedanke war mit der 980 Ti die 780Ti zu erstetzen die viel Wärme produzierte. Jetzt hat Big Maxwell mehr Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch, also dreht man die Qualität hoch und schon verbraucht Big Maxwell knappe 20% mehr als Big Kepler.


----------



## barmitzwa (13. März 2016)

hat noch jemand Temperaturprobleme seit dem Update auf 364.51? 
Hatte vorher maximal 67°C .. jetzt als ich mal wieder geschaut habe 86°C 

Habe nichts geändert - weder Lüfter- noch Spieleinstellungen, Taktraten etc. alles gleich


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

schonmal mitm wechsel aufn altn treiber gegengetestet?
weil n treiber für fast 20°C mehr schuldig zu machn klingt n bissel absurd^^


----------



## barmitzwa (13. März 2016)

gerade wieder den 362.00 drauf gespielt  - selbes Spiel zum testen genommen -> bei 64°C hat sich die Karte eingependelt


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

faszienierend...
ich habs auch mal getestet, bei beiden max 38°C


----------



## barmitzwa (13. März 2016)

hab jetzt nochmal eine Neuinstallation vom 364.51 durchgeführt - jetzt passt alles. 

Danke dass du auch extra beide Treiber versucht hast


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

kein ding, mich hatcdas phänomän ja auch selbst interesiert^^
hatte mich schon gewundert.
nunja ab und zu teht mal beim installen was schief, das kann passieren


----------



## CL90 (14. März 2016)

Bei dir könnte man aber kaum die Treiber verantwortlich machen 
Eher die Pumpe und dein ModBios^^


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

naja 20°C mehr unter lukü. dürften dich unter wakü auch do 2-3°C mehr bemerkbar machn. doweit die theorie, inwieweit es in der praxis zutrift kp


----------



## CL90 (14. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja 20°C mehr unter lukü. dürften dich unter wakü auch do 2-3°C mehr bemerkbar machn. doweit die theorie, inwieweit es in der praxis zutrift kp


Kann ein Treiberupdate nicht einfach die Lüfterkurve ändern? 
War doch so mit dem AMD Crimson. Das da Laufend Karten zu heiß geworden sind.

Aber das ist ja nur eine Rein Hypotheische Unterhaltung, da sein Problem ja an irgendwas anderem als dem Treiber lag.


----------



## spiiiikey (14. März 2016)

Haii, bin neu im Forum und falls Ich hier falsch bin, bitte verschieben.
Suche aktuell nach ner GraKa im Bereich um 650 - 700€ und bin versucht mit ne 980 Ti zu kaufen.
Allerdings würde Ich gern zu aktuellen Preisen nochmal eure Einschätzung hören welches Custommodell in preis Leistung hervorsticht.
Und ob Ihr aktuell lieber auf die neue Generation warten würdet, was sich ja doch noch etwas hinziehen könnte bei vermeindlichen Fertigungsproblemen.
Zielsetzung sind Spiele der letzten und kommenden Monate im bereich HD bzw 4k.
i5-6600K,ASRock Z170 extreme 4, Kingston Fury Hyperx (2400er) 16GB, Corsair VS 550, Thermalright Macho direkt.

Danke für eure Antworten, Gruß


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

naja würde warten.


----------



## chischko (14. März 2016)

Naja kommt drauf an wie viel Zeit er hatz bzw. welche GPU jetzt vorhanden ist... 
Wenn Du Zeit hast: Warte auf die GTX 1080 (Falls sie so heißen werden) bzw. haltz Pascal
Ansonsten kannste gut und gerne zu ner 980 Ti greifen, denn eine 1080 Ti von nem ordentlicen Partner/Customdesign wird nicht vor 2017 erscheinen und das ist noch lang hin...


----------



## Jolly91 (14. März 2016)

Okay, ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und die Temperatur der Baseplate nochmals gemessen.



> 1.506/1.901Mhz (x2 = 3.802Mhz) - 1,200v - 80°C GPU / Backplate: 71,2°C /  Baseplate: 98,5°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor  dem    Lüfter: 40,5°C / PT: 95,0% (356,25W) 100% = 375W --> normale   Backplate
> 1.481/1.890Mhz (x2 = 3.780Mhz) - 1,200v - 87°C GPU / Backplate: 69,4°C /  Baseplate: 84,7°C / Temp. Fühler oben hinten im HDD Käfig 10cm vor  dem    Lüfter: 40,2°C / PT: 109,8% (351,36W) 100% = 320W -->   modifizierte Backplate



Das war damals als ich die Kühlkörper auf die Backplate klebte und sich die Temperatur der Baseplate senkte. Damals bog sich die Karte von hinten nach vor 7mm nach unten. Jetzt habe ich die Holzstütze drinnen, wodurch sich die Karte nur mehr max. 1mm biegt und ich habe 80 - 85°C im Bereich der Baseplate mit 1.405/1.780Mhz - 1,125v.  Als ich die Lüfter auf 12V schaltete (+200U/min) stieg auch die Temperatur der Baseplate leicht an, da mehr Luft durch den Kühlkörper kommt. Mit 1.481/1.890mhz - 1,200v habe ich 98,5°C auf der Baseplate. Also genau so wie damals, bei 84°C geht der Chip ins Throttling.

Für mich heißt das soviel wie das der Steher zum einen für ein gerades PCB sorgt was mir bei der GPU Temperatur hilft, aber zum anderen entlastet es wieder die Baseplate und ich bekomme höhere Spannungswandler Temperaturen. Durch die Biegung drückt die Baseplate mehr auf die Wärmeleitpads, damit bekomme ich einen besseren Kühleffekt. Wobei, wenn die Baseplate kühler bleibt, dann hat der theoretisch weniger Wärmeaufnahme. 

Ich häng bald einen MoRa 3 an die Wand und fahr mit 16/10mm Schläuche durchs System.


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

falls jemand noch ne gute karte sucht 6144MB MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Kann ein Treiberupdate nicht einfach die Lüfterkurve ändern?
> War doch so mit dem AMD Crimson. Das da Laufend Karten zu heiß geworden sind.
> 
> Aber das ist ja nur eine Rein Hypotheische Unterhaltung, da sein Problem ja an irgendwas anderem als dem Treiber lag.



kein plan, is mir nochnie passiert. hab aber schon seit jahren keine standardtlüfterkurven mehr sondern modde die biose entsprechend xD

und warum empfehlst du nun ne sauteure lightning wenn es dir als normaler anwender der nicht auf absolutes max oc aus ist garnichts bringt?
den meisten reichen ja 1,5ghz


----------



## Nyuki (15. März 2016)

Toll lese gerade das die 1080 Gtx kommt Ende Mai und Freitag habe ich mir eine 980Ti Super Jetstream bestellt, weil ich es nicht mehr aushalten kann, diese rumgelagge in den spielen xD. Ah jetzt bin ich ratlos. Sie muss morgen ohne Spannungserhöhung min. 1450 Mhz bringen dann behalte ich sie vieleicht oder auch nicht... ah mannnn  Nicht nachher das die 1080 GTX doch 20% schneller ist als die 980Ti


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2016)

die 1080 wird schneller sein, aber auch gut kosten.
dann schickse zurück und warte weiter, an sich bist du mit der 980ti gut aufgestellt.
sonst hätte ichse mir nicht gekauft, obwohl ich so lang sagte ich warte, aber die performance wurde knapp. nun werd ich zur 1080ti ebn wieder aufrüsten


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

Nyuki. Wenn ich du wäre würde ich folgendes tun:
Warten bis die Karte da ist, übertakten und sehen wo sie ungefär stabil ist. (1400, 1450, 1500, 1550, 1600?)
Wäre die Karte über 1550 Stabil würde ich drüber nachdenken sie zu behalten. Ansonsten schick sie zurück und warte das bischen noch, bis die neuen GPUs kommen.
Neue GPUs bedeuten in der regel günstigere Preise.


----------



## defPlaya (15. März 2016)

Na 1550 MHz unter Luft ist schon sehr sehr optimistisch. Ich würde eher sagen, wenn die Palit 1450 MHz HALTEN kann wäre das wunderbar. 1500 MHz ist ggf. machbar. 
Es bringt ja nichts, wenn die Karte im Ladebildschirm den vollen Boost hat und dann im Spiel abfällt, weil das PL oder anderes limitiert.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2016)

naja temp kann man hochsetzn und den tdp per bios mid so hoch setzn das er irelevant ist^^
pff stockbios is doch öde


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Na 1550 MHz unter Luft ist schon sehr sehr optimistisch. Ich würde eher sagen, wenn die Palit 1450 MHz HALTEN kann wäre das wunderbar. 1500 MHz ist ggf. machbar.
> Es bringt ja nichts, wenn die Karte im Ladebildschirm den vollen Boost hat und dann im Spiel abfällt, weil das PL oder anderes limitiert.


Ja das stimmt schon. 
Aber wenn er es nicht bereuen will, sollte er schon etwas unter der Haube haben. Die Karte irgendwie Kühlen wird schon gehen.
Ich würde nie so einen 1400Mhz Krüppel behalten wollen wenn ich:
a) innerhalb der 14 Tage gewährleistung bin und viel wichtiger
b) Pascal/Polaris sehr nah sind.

Und ja... "Du bist ein Monster... du Kaufst eine Karte die alles erfüllt was drauf steht, und schickst sie trotzdem zurück!"
Ja würde ich. Habe ich leider noch nicht gemacht, aber ja verdammt. das würde ich.
Du gehst auch nicht in den Supermarkt und nimmst die Hässlichen vertrockneten Äpfel, du suchst dir auch die schönen aus. 
Kosten ja alle gleich viel. Warum nicht die schönen nehmen?
Wenn du einen Fernsehr kaufst und der hat 2 Pixelfehler MITTEN im Bild! - Laut Angabe steht das bis zu 3 Pixelfehler drinn sein dürfen. Also musste den ja behalten!
Son Quatsch! Solange man für das gleiche Geld völlig unterschiedliche Wahre bekommt werde ich immer der Arsch sein und die Konzerne dazu zwingen ihren Mist mal ordentlich zu Testen.
Wenn Netzteile und Grafikarten mit Lüfterschleifen, Klackern und Spulenfiepen ausgeliefert werden gehört das zurückgeschickt.
Wer würde denn ein neues Auto kaufen bei denen der Motor komisch Klackert?
Warum sollte man es bei Elektrohardware anders machen? Zumal die Langsam nicht viel günstiger ist als ein Auto....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2016)

Dein Beispiel ist so dermaßen daneben. Es gibt immer eine Serienstreuung, keine Karte ist gleich (Technisch gar nicht möglich). 
Das wäre so als wenn du dir 5x das gleiche Auto kaufst, wieder zurück bringst nur weil dein Exemplar nicht deutlich über der Streuung liegt was Motorleistung angeht. Das ist absolut realitätsfern. 
So Leute wie du sind mMn das Letzte. Könnte jedesmal kotzen wenn ich voller Vorfreude auf Produkt warte und dann feststellen muss, das es schon 3 Leute wieder zurückgeschickt haben! 

Solange die Karte genau das tut womit sie beworben wurde, hast du absolut kein Anspruch auf einen Umtausch. Echt beschissen hier im DE das Leute die Schlupflöcher wie Fernabsatzrecht so extrem ausnutzen können!


----------



## Thaurial (15. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Solange die Karte genau das tut womit sie beworben wurde, hast du absolut kein Anspruch auf einen Umtausch. Echt beschissen hier im DE das Leute die Schlupflöcher wie Fernabsatzrecht so extrem ausnutzen können!



Und Händler wie Amazon oder Zalando fördern diese Mentalität. So ganz auf den Verbraucher darf man die Schuld am sorgenfreien bestellen im Internet eben nicht abschieben. Dadurch das die meisten Kunden eben nicht so Handeln wird eben noch genug Überschuss generiert, so dass der kleinere Anteil der "bösen" mitfanziert werden kann. 

Im Endeffekt bezahlen das aber alle - in jedem Artikel ist eben das einkalkuliert.


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Solange die Karte genau das tut womit sie beworben wurde, hast du absolut kein Anspruch auf einen Umtausch.


Deine Monitore dürfen auch Pixelfehler haben, Die Lüfter dürfen Klackern, die Spulen deiner Karte dürfen schon bei 5 FPS anfangen zu schreien.
Viel spaß, wenn du dich mit solchen "Lapalien" abgeben willst.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Könnte jedesmal kotzen wenn ich voller  Vorfreude auf Produkt warte und dann feststellen muss, das es schon 3  Leute wieder zurückgeschickt haben!


Aber Warum denn?
Die Karte erfüllt doch alles was drauf steht?  Es steht nicht drauf das die Karte noch nie in anderen Händen sein durfte. 
Oder hast du etwa still und heimlich gehofft ein gutes Sample zu erwischen?

Das ist mal wieder schöne Doppelmoral. "Es ist ok, solange man es als einziger macht"....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Deine Monitore dürfen auch Pixelfehler haben, Die Lüfter dürfen Klackern, die Spulen deiner Karte dürfen schon bei 5 FPS anfangen zu schreien.
> Viel spaß, wenn du dich mit solchen "Lapalien" abgeben willst.



Deine Grafikkarte ist also ein Monitor? Nein. 
Es gibt nicht ohne Grund Pixelfehlerklassen. Auch kannst du dir bei einigen Händlern gegen Aufpreis ein garantiert Pixelfehlerfreies Modell bestellen. 
Klackernde Lüfter sind übrigens ein Garantiefall und müssen eben NICHT hingenommen werden. 
Laber also nicht so ein Stuss zusammen. 



CL90 schrieb:


> Aber Warum denn?
> Die Karte erfüllt doch alles was drauf steht?



Dann behalte sie und tausche sie nicht 5 mal um 




CL90 schrieb:


> Oder hast du etwa still und heimlich gehofft ein gutes Sample zu erwischen?



Wer hofft das nicht? Jedoch erfüllt meine Graka alles was der Hersteller verspricht, daher behalte ich sie auch. 
Jedes bisschen OC was möglich ist, ist eben Bonus. Egal ob 50 oder 150Mhz mehr. 



CL90 schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder schöne Doppelmoral. "Es ist ok, solange man es als einziger macht"....



Wie gesagt, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

Du scheintst gar nicht verstanden zu haben worum es mir geht.
Du regst dich darüber auf das jemand anderes deine karte schon zurückgeschickt hat.
Warum? Nach deinem Standpunkt hast du weder das Recht noch einen grund sauer zu sein.

Ja Klar! Ich zahle extra oben drauf, damit der Fernser Nicht kaputt ist wenn ich Ihn auspacke. Wo leben wir hier?
Soll ich auch noch drauf zahlen das der Burger von MC warm ist und nicht schon 2 Stunden rumliegt?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2016)

ja es ist bonus die ocbarkeit, jedoch würde ich ne unterdurchschnitliche karte niemals behalten.
aber mich betrift das eh ned, da ich wahrscheinlich nurnoch pre binned kaufe genau um sowas ausm weg zu gehn.

naja pixelfehlerklassn find ich eig schon ne frechhwit. wen ich was auspacke erwarte ich eig einbtadellosen zustand. gut n kratzer stört mich nicht wenn er nicht unbedingt auf der anzeigefläche ist. ist er hinten am gehäuse ist er mir sogar volkommen egal, aber pixelfehler sind nervig und meiner leinung nach für ein neugerät nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

Das ist unser verkackte Gesellschaft, und wegen Leuten die sich alles gefallen lassen sind wir erst dahin gekommen.
Ihr Kauft euch Spiele für *60€!* und müsst nochmal 50€ für einen verkackten Seasonpass oben drauf legen wenn ihr nicht nur die Hälfte haben wollt.

Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen wo man sich mit Leuten darüber streiten muss, dass es NICHT ok ist wenn Fernsehr verdammte Pixelfehler haben!
Und träum mal weiter das Lüfterkratzen oder Klackern ein RMA grund ist! Ich hab für mein 200€ Premium Netzteil keine Gewährleistung bekommen trotz eben solchen Klackern.

Und das eine solche Enthusiastik Grafikarte wie die 980Ti, die verdammt viel Geld kostet teilweise Fehlerhaft ist, und Spulen kreischen ohne Ende, (welches nicht mal ein RMA Grund ist) von Leuten wie mir zurückgeschickt werden würde, ist dein gutes recht. Genau Dafür gibt es die 2 Wochen rückgabe nämlich!
Zustimmen muss ich dir bei der OC Leistung. So ist das nicht vorgesehen - Dennoch fühlte ich mich bescheuert eine 1400Mhz Gurke zu behalten wenn manche mit einer 1600Mhz kKrte nach hause gehen und das Gleiche bezahlt haben.

Und trotzdem:
Ich befürworte es, habe es aber noch nie getan.


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

ich versteh euch beide ganz gut. ein Dilemma ...


----------



## chischko (15. März 2016)

Schönes Schlusswort...

Könnten wir zum Thema zurückkehren und dieses elendige Thema nicht zum 100. mal durchkauen und wenn dann bitte per PM oder so? Danke!


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

ich hab das hier richtig überflogen, auch bei ner 980Ti sind 1400 nich soo pralle, der Durchschnitt geht schon an die 1500?


----------



## NuVirus (15. März 2016)

So 1450-1500 ist wohl am häufigsten evtl etwas mehr

Meine Palit ist keine OC Granate aber wenigstens bisher kein Spulenfiepen das mir aufgefallen ist


----------



## Meroveus (15. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Neue GPUs bedeuten in der regel günstigere Preise.



Das ist bei Nvidia seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr vorgekommen . Vor allem was die High End Karte (780 Ti, Titan, 980 Ti, Titan X) anbelangt. Vorher werden die aus dem Verkauf genommen.



slot108 schrieb:


> ich hab das hier richtig überflogen, auch bei ner 980Ti sind 1400 nich soo pralle, der Durchschnitt geht schon an die 1500?



Je nach dem was man für Bedürfnisse hat. Wenn ICH bei Spiel X unter Max Settings mit einer Auflösung von 1620p, mit 1400 MHz nur 50 FPS erreiche, werden mich 1550 MHz auch nicht auf meine Angestrebten 60 FPS bringen. Deswegen habe ich meine behalten.


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

slot108 schrieb:


> ich hab das hier richtig überflogen, auch bei ner 980Ti sind 1400 nich soo pralle, der Durchschnitt geht schon an die 1500?


Teilsteils.
Also es gibt ein paar Leute die berichten das ihre Karte so bei 1435 Schluss macht. 
Viele davon sind aber auch Unter luft und daher schwer abzuschätzen was sie wirklich könnten.
Letztendlich ist es in 2 Gruppen Teilbar:
- Ref Karten wobei 1450-1500 so das Hauptlande feld ist.
- Custom karten, Weche im Durschnitt wohl über den 1500++ liegen.


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> ...
> Je nach dem was man für Bedürfnisse hat. Wenn ICH bei Spiel X unter Max Settings mit einer Auflösung von 1620p, mit 1400 MHz nur 50 FPS erreiche, werden mich 1550 MHz auch nicht auf meine Angestrebten 60 FPS bringen. Deswegen habe ich meine behalten.


meine 970 is auch keine Perle, ich weiß was du meinst. genau deswegen hab ich meine auch behalten.
ich danke euch für eure Infos.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

Jaja, 1500, genau und dann jammern weil es unterm Sitz schön warm wird. 

Seht euch mal das hier an:

In 3DMark Sky Diver Demo (4K + 3x Puffering) sieht das so aus: (I7-3930K @ 4,2ghz - 1,24v + 16gb DDR3-1600 - 1,575V)

1,20v - 1.506 / 1.901Mhz - 364,50W 
1,12v - 1.405 / 1.890Mhz - 298,88W 
1,05v - 1.304 / 1.890Mhz - 252,60W

Das sind 111,90W mehr Verbrauch für 8 Bilder mehr in der Sekunde!

Benchmarkwerte wohlgemerkt. 24/7 laufen höchstens 1.481 / 1.890mhz - 1,20v. Der Rest dient als Puffer.

Mal sehen wie sich die 252W ingame anfühlen. Ich muss die Heizkannone ja irgendwie in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## CL90 (15. März 2016)

Da spaart man sich im Winter eben die Heitzung^^
Aber du hast schon recht...
Ich sollte das auch mal abtesten... ich Laufe aktuell nämlich auf 1,27V....


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

Da hätte ich dann bestimmt schon die 4 vorne stehen. Ich muss das einmal austesten. Nur schade das ich die falschen Lüfter am Morpheus hängen habe. Die Noiseblocker M12-P wären da interessanter. Wenn die bei 2.000U/min mal eben 133m³/h duchschicken. Die Pl-2 @ 1.400 schaffen nur 96m³/h, dafür sind die ruhiger.  

Bei 364W und 1,20v sind das gute 300A die durch den Chip gehen. Damit kann man schon mal einen ordentlichen Lichbogen erzeugen.

Mit der Zeit hab ich dennoch 39°C als Ablufttemperatur, Baseplate über 75°C. Nach 55 Minuten Cities Skylines: After Dark @ GPU: 66°C - AVG: 60,5°C / PT bei 81,9% - AVG: 65% - 66,2% PT 100% = 300W


----------



## defPlaya (15. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Teilsteils.
> Also es gibt ein paar Leute die berichten das ihre Karte so bei 1435 Schluss macht.
> Viele davon sind aber auch Unter luft und daher schwer abzuschätzen was sie wirklich könnten.
> Letztendlich ist es in 2 Gruppen Teilbar:
> ...



Sorry! Das ist aber definitiv falsch! Eine Ref Karte mit 1500 MHz würde ins Templimit rennen und somit den Takt drosseln. Du kannst nicht pauschal schreiben, dass eine Customkarte 1500 MHz und schafft! Auch als Faustregel kann man das nicht verwenden. Ich habe aktuell eine Palit Super Jetstream. Diese schafft nur über 1500 MHz Weilburg ein modbios und eine Wakü drauf habe. Unter Luft beim Standardbios war bei 1450 MHz Schluss ( konnte nicht immer gehalten werden wegen dem PT Limit).
Uch hatte auch eine Zotac Extreme da. Da war schon bei 1480 MHz Schluss. Also ich wäre sehr vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen. Wir wollen doch Neuankömmlinge nicht enttäuschen haha!


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

Bei 1,05v ist das Spulenfiepen wenigstens leiser als bei 1,20v.

Zumal das Spulenfiepen ein zusammenhang zwischen Netzteil und Grafikkarte ist. Die HD7970 fiepte genau so wie die GTX 780Ti die genau das selbe Konzert veranstaltet wie die 980Ti. Egal ob da ein Ref. PCB von Palit da ist oder ein Costum High End PCB von EVGA. Es kommt darauf an wie es angesteuert wird.

Das wäre fast dasselbe wie zu sagen ich müsste den Morpheus zurückschicken weil der nicht im Stande ist die Karte unter 80°C zu halten wenn schon 360W anliegen und der Kühler auch selbst min. 60°C hat. In Wahrheit muss man auch die Umgebung auf die Waagschale legen. Aber das haben wir auch schon 7 mal durch.

Was aber neu ist, wieso bleibt die Baseplate bei durchbiegender Karte kühler als bei einer geraden Karte? 84,5°C vs. 98,5°C kommen auch nicht von ungefähr. Hätten die Mosfets nicht genügend Kontakt zur Baseplate wären die Mosfets warscheinlich schon halb durch. Andere fahren da 1,27V unter Luft!


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

Spulenfiepen ist/war bei mir ein ziemliches Fremdwort nachdem ich auf E10 gewechselt bin.
Ist halt auch ein wenig Glückssache und hat hat bei auch keinen Unterschied gemacht, ob 1,25V oder 1,05V.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2016)

also da hab ich relativ glück, es ist hirhanden, aber nur sehr leise in kombination mit meinem p11. das schlimme am spulenfiepen ist ja eig nurn, kauf ich mir nun noch 9 weitere p11 850w und teste, kann es selbst innerhalb einer serie bzw ein und dem selben produkt differenzen geben. grose differenzen, hab das mal mitn paar freunden getestet.
is reine glückssache  ob sich die kombi graka nt leiden kann oder ned.


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> ... In 3DMark Sky Diver Demo (4K + 3x Puffering) sieht das so aus: (I7-3930K @ 4,2ghz - 1,24v + 16gb DDR3-1600 - 1,575V)
> 1,20v - 1.506 / 1.901Mhz - 364,50W
> 1,12v - 1.405 / 1.890Mhz - 298,88W
> 1,05v - 1.304 / 1.890Mhz - 252,60W ...


selber gemessen, nehme ich an? sehr geil! Danke


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

Nein, GPU-Z war behilflich. Ich hab nur die Prozent in Zahlen umgewandelt. 

Ich sag es mal so, mit den 1,05v hatte die hintere Mauer 34,1°C. Und 15min Just Cause 3 hat es überlebt, dann bekam ich ein Bild in Ocker (Goldenrot). Jetzt muss ich mal nachsehen wie sich die Temperatur der Wand bei 1,125v verhält. Es gibt den Punkt ab wann sich das Leistungs- / Wärmeverhältnis ändert. Und die 46,28W werden wohl nicht all zu groß auffallen. Sollen es halt 1°C mehr oder weniger sein, wozu hab ich hier eigentlich eine EVGA 980ti Classified mit Morpheus umbau, wenn ich der Karte alles abdrehe was Wärme produziert.


----------



## NuVirus (15. März 2016)

Undervolting bei der 980Ti geht nur mit Bios Edit?

Wollte etwas optimieren und dabei die Spannung senken da mit Standard Bios die Palit Super Jetstream ins Power Target läuft.


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

undervolting nur mit modBIOS. wenn du was anders weißt, sags bitte.


edit
@*Jolly91*: Wände? du meinst die Spannungsschritte? und die Farbe des Monitors bei Treiberausfall?


----------



## derheldvomfeld (15. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich ein BIOS mit dem ich per Software die Spannung festsetzen kann? Muss derzeit als per MBT alle fünf Regler auf die gewünschte Spannung einstellen und dann Flaschen. Dann kann ich über den Afterburner die Spannung aber nicht mehr anheben.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. März 2016)

slot108 schrieb:


> undervolting nur mit modBIOS. wenn du was anders weißt, sags bitte.
> 
> 
> edit
> @*Jolly91*: Wände? du meinst die Spannungsschritte? und die Farbe des Monitors bei Treiberausfall?



Wände = Mauer die sich 15cm hinter meinem Gehäuse befindet. Und ja, da saß ich dann vor meinem goldroten Bildschirm. 

Naja, mit 1,125v sind es nur 35,1°C die ich per IR Thermometer und 0,82 EMS Wert (Für Beton) gemessen habe. Also fast 1°C mehr. Die Temperatur der Abluft hat sich um 1,5°C auf 40,5°C erhöht. Aber seis drum, das ist der optimale Wert und ändern tut das auch nichts mehr. 

Ich habe einmal bezweifelt das der Kühler mit dem Chip ordentlichen Kontakt hat, aber wenn man mal den Schriftzug des HS auf dem Kühlerboden ablesen kann, und der Kühler bei 84°C Chiptemperatur, gute 60°C hat, dann kann man davon ausgehen das der Kontakt besteht.


----------



## slot108 (15. März 2016)

derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein BIOS mit dem ich per Software die Spannung festsetzen kann? Muss derzeit als per MBT alle fünf Regler auf die gewünschte Spannung einstellen und dann Flaschen. Dann kann ich über den Afterburner die Spannung aber nicht mehr anheben.


du kannst die Spannung im BIOS ja extrem niedrig ansetzen und dann per AB oder so mehr Spannung nach OC anlegen. müsste den gleichen Effekt für dich haben. oder so ähnlich ...


----------



## derheldvomfeld (15. März 2016)

Leider springt dann die Spannung als ungewollt hoch.


----------



## CL90 (16. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Sorry! Das ist aber definitiv falsch! Eine Ref Karte mit 1500 MHz würde ins Templimit rennen und somit den Takt drosseln. Du kannst nicht pauschal schreiben, dass eine Customkarte 1500 MHz und schafft! Auch als Faustregel kann man das nicht verwenden. Ich habe aktuell eine Palit Super Jetstream. Diese schafft nur über 1500 MHz Weilburg ein modbios und eine Wakü drauf habe. Unter Luft beim Standardbios war bei 1450 MHz Schluss ( konnte nicht immer gehalten werden wegen dem PT Limit).
> Uch hatte auch eine Zotac Extreme da. Da war schon bei 1480 MHz Schluss. Also ich wäre sehr vorsichtig bei solchen Aussagen. Wir wollen doch Neuankömmlinge nicht enttäuschen haha!


Ich hätte wohl explizit darauf hinweisen müssen das ich Ref PCB meine.
Wer kauft denn heutzutage noch ein Ref Kühlerdesign...


----------



## Gohrbi (16. März 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wer kauft denn heutzutage noch ein Ref Kühlerdesign...



... ich, weil sowieso der Morpheus drauf kommt.


----------



## defPlaya (16. März 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ... ich, weil sowieso der Morpheus drauf kommt.



Oder Gamer, die ein SLI betreiben möchten!


----------



## chischko (16. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Oder Gamer, die ein SLI betreiben möchten!



 Wieso? Lann ich doch wunderbar auch mit anderen wie der Classy und jeder die unter Wasser ist...
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/64/500x1000px-LL-64b811cb_20150717_150307.jpeg

Oder meinst Du wegen der aus dem Gehäuse raus geführten warmen Abluft vs. Im Gehäuse verbleibende Abluft? Dann versteh ich's natürlich


----------



## Jolly91 (16. März 2016)

Du kannst sogar 2 GTX 980Ti mit Morpheus im SLI Betreiben. 

Big Tower, das Netzteil nach oben versetzen und ab geht die Post, zumindest solange bis man die Wärme der beiden Kühler mit je 60°C, und des CPU Kühlers zu spüren bekommt. Dann wirds auch im tiefsten Winter warm.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2016)

is ja auch ned sinn der sache xD
aber hatte zum testn mal 3x 670 mit maxspannung im 3sli. (hatte mir ne 3te ausgeliehen), eh es war binnen 20min warm xD
und die hattn nur 2x 6pin. 2x 980ti mit je 2x 8pin...uiuiui das heizt bestimt auch kräftig unter luft xD


----------



## Sammy_Fable (16. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> 2x 980ti mit je 2x 8pin...uiuiui das heizt bestimt auch kräftig unter luft xD



Heizen tut Hardware immer (annähernd) gleich, egal bei welcher Temperatur sie läuft. Die Wärmeabgabe ändert sich mit der Art der Kühlung ja nicht und der Einfluss der Temperatur ist für die Praxis irrelevant.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. März 2016)

Was sagst du da?

Ob meine Karte hier 290W oder 355W zieht macht einen großen Unterschied. Es ist nicht egal ob die aufgeheizte Mauer, die 15cm vom Tower, und 75cm von mir entfernt ist 35°C, oder 37°C hat. Im Normalfall hat diese 26,4°C wenn ich im Netz die Seiten durchblättere . Das mit den 355W muss ich irgendwann mal wieder abrufen. Der Unterschied ob da 245W, oder 290W ist 0,5°C - 1,0°C bei 45W differenz. Bei 70W könnten durchaus 2°C dazukommen, was durchaus spürbar ist.


----------



## defPlaya (16. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wieso? Lann ich doch wunderbar auch mit anderen wie der Classy und jeder die unter Wasser ist...
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/64/500x1000px-LL-64b811cb_20150717_150307.jpeg
> 
> Oder meinst Du wegen der aus dem Gehäuse raus geführten warmen Abluft vs. Im Gehäuse verbleibende Abluft? Dann versteh ich's natürlich


 
Ja genau wegen dem Radiallüfter.


----------



## Nyuki (16. März 2016)

Huhu. Neue Karte ist angekommen. Palit 980 Gtx SuperJestream mit Basis Boost Takt von 1359 Mhz. ASIC 72.2. Leider habe ich ein kleines Problem. Gsync im VollBildmodus was auch standard ist mit allen Treiber die ich ausprobiert habe, bleibt im Windows aktiv. Mit meiner 770 Gtx war Gsync erst aktiv im Windows wenn ich auf Fenster & Vollbild klicke. Jetzt ist es permanent aktiv. Liegt das am Treiber? Habt ihr sowas auch?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Ja habe ich auch.
Stört dich das und warum?


----------



## Nyuki (16. März 2016)

weils vorher richtig war sprich, im FensterModus an egal was man macht unter Windows und im Vollbildmoodus halt nur in Spiele die im Vollbildmodus gestartet werden und in Windows deaktiviert. Das stört mich !


----------



## Sammy_Fable (16. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Was sagst du da?
> 
> Ob meine Karte hier 290W oder 355W zieht macht einen großen Unterschied. Es ist nicht egal ob die aufgeheizte Mauer, die 15cm vom Tower, und 75cm von mir entfernt ist 35°C, oder 37°C hat. Im Normalfall hat diese 26,4°C wenn ich im Netz die Seiten durchblättere . Das mit den 355W muss ich irgendwann mal wieder abrufen. Der Unterschied ob da 245W, oder 290W ist 0,5°C - 1,0°C bei 45W differenz. Bei 70W könnten durchaus 2°C dazukommen, was durchaus spürbar ist.



Du hast mich offenbar vollkommen missverstanden. Ich rede von der Temperatur der GPU und dass diese die Wärmeabgabe so gut we gar nicht beeinflusst. Den Unterschied von 290 W auf 355 W haste bestimmt nicht durch unterschiedliche Temperaturen des Chips, sondern durch extra  Spannung und Takt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Nyuki schrieb:


> weils vorher richtig war sprich, im FensterModus an egal was man macht unter Windows und im Vollbildmoodus halt nur in Spiele die im Vollbildmodus gestartet werden und in Windows deaktiviert. Das stört mich !


Kann doch normalerweise beim Punkt Gsync einstellen.
Frage nur, weil ich keinen Nachteil sehe, wenn Gsync unter Windows aktiv ist.


----------



## Nyuki (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann doch normalerweise beim Punkt Gsync einstellen.
> Frage nur, weil ich keinen Nachteil sehe, wenn Gsync unter Windows aktiv ist.



Darum gehts nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Ok, muss ja nicht verstehen was dein Problem mit Gsync unter Windows ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. März 2016)

Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Du hast mich offenbar vollkommen missverstanden. Ich rede von der Temperatur der GPU und dass diese die Wärmeabgabe so gut we gar nicht beeinflusst. Den Unterschied von 290 W auf 355 W haste bestimmt nicht durch unterschiedliche Temperaturen des Chips, sondern durch extra  Spannung und Takt.



Ja, das sind dann gleich 0,075v und 76mhz mehr auf dem Chip. 



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Heizen tut Hardware immer (annähernd) gleich,  egal bei welcher Temperatur sie läuft. Die Wärmeabgabe ändert sich mit  der Art der Kühlung ja nicht und der Einfluss der Temperatur ist für die  Praxis irrelevant.



Das stimmt schon soweit, irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, da kann man nicht mehr viel Strom sparen, ohne das man auch die Leistung reduziert.

Naja, der Chip wird warm und muss die Wärme an den Kühler abgeben. Je mehr Wärme der Chip an den Kühler abgeben muss, desto wärmer wird der Kühler. Und irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo sich die Hitze des Kühlers, die durch die hohe GPU Temperatur hervorgerufen wird, merkbar macht.


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (16. März 2016)

Hab heute meine Strix 980ti DC3OC erhalten, und muss sagen...1500Mhz OC ohne an der Spannung zu drehen... echt der hammer, leider stürzte mir GTA V nach ca ner halben Stunde ab, jetz läuft sie mit 1480 ziemlich stabil mit
Power Limit auf 100 und Memory +200Mhz OC

Temperatur maximal 81grad... und ich dachte meine 290X wär ein Hitzkopf ^^


----------



## chischko (16. März 2016)

Setz doch das PT und die Spannung etwas nach oben, dann kannste die sicher stabil auch auf 1500 betreiben und den VRAM rauf zu setzen hat noch kaum was gebracht außer Fragmenten und Instabilität.


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (17. März 2016)

Was ist die maximal Temperatur, die eine 980Ti verkraften kann? Wenn ich temperaturmässig noch luft nach oben habe,  versuche ich es sogar


----------



## chischko (17. März 2016)

Also 90° hat meine unter Luftkühlung durchaus schonmal gesehen... wenn dann limitiert halt das Thermalthrottling...


----------



## slot108 (17. März 2016)

kann mir einer weiterhelfen mitm 980Ti BIOS modden?
das PT is im MBE der erste 3er von unten, der nen dicken Wert bei Def und Max stehen hat, oder?
TDP is nach wie vor der oberste 3er? 
wieviel konnte ne Karte mit 2 8pin insg ziehen, 375W?

hat nicht zufällg jemand mal sein originalBIOS und das fertig funktionierende modBIOS zum Vergleich?


----------



## CL90 (17. März 2016)

slot108 schrieb:


> kann mir einer weiterhelfen mitm 980Ti BIOS modden?
> das PT is im MBE der erste 3er von unten, der nen dicken Wert bei Def und Max stehen hat, oder?
> TDP is nach wie vor der oberste 3er?
> wieviel konnte ne Karte mit 2 8pin insg ziehen, 375W?
> ...


Viel mehr.
66 PCIe geht bis 75
6Pin 75 geht bis 100
8Pin 125 geht bis 200
Zumindest habe ich das irgendwo so gesehen.

also für dich 475 max
Bitte eine andere Meinung abwarten, 100% sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## EddyDeluxe (17. März 2016)

Hey, kurze frage an euch, meint ihr es lohnt sich eine 980 ti im Referenzdesign für 500 Euro zu kaufen ? Mache mir sorgen wegen der Übertaktbarkeit/Hitze/Lautstärke.

Gibt es vielleicht Möglichkeiten andere Lüfter drauf zu montieren ?

Und lohnt es sich momentan überhaupt eine 980 ti zu kaufen bei der vielleicht bald kommenden 1080 Karte ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2016)

Ja, wenn du nen anderen Kühler verbaust.
Ob es sich lohnt, musst du selber wissen.


----------



## Meroveus (17. März 2016)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Was ist die maximal Temperatur, die eine 980Ti verkraften kann? Wenn ich temperaturmässig noch luft nach oben habe,  versuche ich es sogar



Spezifiziert bis 96°



slot108 schrieb:


> kann mir einer weiterhelfen mitm 980Ti BIOS modden?
> das PT is im MBE der erste 3er von unten, der nen dicken Wert bei Def und Max stehen hat, oder?
> TDP is nach wie vor der oberste 3er?
> wieviel konnte ne Karte mit 2 8pin insg ziehen, 375W?
> ...



PCI-E 75 Watt bis 100 Watt

6 PIN 75 Watt bis 125 Watt

8 PIN 150 Watt bis 200 Watt

Welche Werte was bedeuten findest du hier http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dda3f739_kbt-power-table.jpeg


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (17. März 2016)

Wieso zeigt mir Afterburner nich den Maximaltakt meiner Karte an sondern nur +125MHZ? Und wie kommt es, dass meine Strix DC3OC mit diesen +125MHZ auf 1505Mhz kommt, und nicht auf die 1317+125Mhz??  blick irgendwie nicht durch


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2016)

1317 ist nur der garantierte boost, dein boost kann höher sein.
der takt wird dir in der oberfläche nicht angezeigt, sondern nur dein eingestellter ofsettakt.
dein anliegenden takt kannste im afterburner selbst nur im diagram sehen.
oder hat der wiee precisions x mitlerweile auch n anzeigefeld fürn takt auserhalb des diagrams? hab seit locker 3 jahren kein afterburner mehr genutzt xD ev isses layout anderster nun


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (18. März 2016)

Sieht etwa so aus:

Noch was: Wenn ich in DarkSouls 2 den Takt bei voller Auslastung (99%) permanent auf 1505 habe, bei The Division jedoch nur auf 1480 ist dann meine CPU der limitierende Faktor, oder ist es die Temperatur? (bei DS2 etwa 65grad bei Division so um die 80ig)


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Die Temperatur.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. März 2016)

temp oder power limit.
aber tapatalk lädt das bild ned-.-


----------



## Jolly91 (18. März 2016)

Google sagt mir dazu jetzt nichts, aber ich glaube NVIDIA sollte ihre Treiber mal ordentlich hinbekommen. 

Da bist du im Internet und schaust durch die Foren und von einer Sekunde bekommt der Monitor kein Signal. Bzw. er schaltet von DVI auf Displayport und dann hab ich wieder ein Bild. Mir fiel das bisher nur im Idle auf. Das hatte ich auch schonmal zu GTX 780 Ti Zeiten. Es ist ein sehr seltenes Phänomen. 

Nachher taktet die Karte kurze Zeit im P3 State (1.190 / 3.780mhz - 1,125v) und geht dann wieder runter zum P8 (135 / 405mhz - 0,875v).

Edit: Ich hatte noch den 358.50ger drauf.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Was kann der Nvidia Treiber dafür, wenn dein Monitor Probleme macht?


----------



## Narbennarr (18. März 2016)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Sieht etwa so aus:
> 
> Noch was: Wenn ich in DarkSouls 2 den Takt bei voller Auslastung (99%) permanent auf 1505 habe, bei The Division jedoch nur auf 1480 ist dann meine CPU der limitierende Faktor, oder ist es die Temperatur? (bei DS2 etwa 65grad bei Division so um die 80ig)



Es gibt im Afterburner eine OSD Option unter "Überwachung" wo du dir Temp und Powerlimit anzeigen lassen kannst.
Der Wert springt dann von 0 auf 1, wenn was ins Limit rennt.


----------



## Meroveus (18. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Google sagt mir dazu jetzt nichts, aber ich glaube NVIDIA sollte ihre Treiber mal ordentlich hinbekommen.



Da stimme ich zu, meine sprang von P8 in P1, beim Hearthstone spielen. Da erschien mir ein großes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. März 2016)

@Jolly91 Welchen Browser benutzt du ? Was haben die  windows events gesagt ? Hört sich nach einem TDR o.ä an. 
Unter Linux habe ich weniger Treiberprobleme und allgemeine Probleme wenn ich mit Wine spiele als ich es in Windows mit den meisten aktuellen Nvidia Treibern habe... Kann also gut sein, dass es ein Treiberproblem ist 
Ich hatte noch nie in meinem Leben so viele verschiedene Treiberprobleme über so lange Zeit mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Treibern wie in der Zeit in der Ich die 980Ti jetzt habe. (die 780Ti verhält sich bei mir genau so wie die 980Ti, AMD oder 780Ti + uralter Nvidia Treiber absolut 0 Probleme)


----------



## Nyuki (18. März 2016)

Meine Superjetstream Oced PT 100 Boosted bis max 1459 Mhz und bleibt wie auch im Stock 71° max höher nicht. Sie haltet auch permanent den Boost von 1459 Mhz oder auch Stock 1354 Mhz. Dachte die Taktet ab 60/61° ein wenig runter?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Normal bei 65°C musst mal 70°C und 60°C vergleichen.


----------



## Nyuki (18. März 2016)

Laut Diagramm Konstant max Boost Bei Heave 4.0 / Vally und Bo3 über Stunden nicht 1 Mhz drunter hmm.. Ich mach mal Gpu Z Log...Musstte mit dem RamTakt nun runter von 4100 auf 4000 wegen einem Fehler den ich entdeckt habe. 4125 würde sie abbrechen denke ich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. März 2016)

Bin mit meiner custom 980ti nach wie vor hoch zufrieden.

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben 
Tolle karte..... auch wenn sie in den letzten 4 Monaten höchstens 10stunden in Benutzung war 

Muss mal wieder etwas mehr pc und weniger ps4 zocken


----------



## Nyuki (18. März 2016)

Ich auch seit gestern Abend 19.30. Lammelen verbogen Abfotografiert, versendet + Anruf heute gegen 16.00 und 30% Rabatt bekommen xDDDD Wenn die 1080 nun rauskommt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die noch günstiger wird die 980 ti als ich sie jetzt schon erworben habe + Division 

So jetzt richtig ,also Stock Boosted sie bei 71° max + 1354.2 Stock und bleib im Boost . Aber wenn ich sie OCed geht die Temp auf 72° manchmal und  fällt von 1474.5 auf 1468.1 und 1455.5 und dann immer hin und her. Komisch das die im Stock nicht runtertaktet aber Oced

P.s. Misst wieder ein stück runter da nach dem 5 Durchgang ein Fehler kam


----------



## OOYL (19. März 2016)

Von wegen PS4 zocken, liegt das schon an der Konsole selbst, oder an schlechten TVs, dass man (oder zumindest ich) einen riesen Inputlag registriert?

Ich stelle das immer wieder fest wenn die Kumpels ihre Konsolen hervorholen. Während das Fadenkreuz weiterschwenkt, eine gut getimte Salve abfeuern, dann dasselbe in die Gegenrichtung uuund Kill


----------



## Jolly91 (19. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @Jolly91 Welchen Browser benutzt du ? Was haben die  windows events gesagt ? Hört sich nach einem TDR o.ä an.
> Unter Linux habe ich weniger Treiberprobleme und allgemeine Probleme wenn ich mit Wine spiele als ich es in Windows mit den meisten aktuellen Nvidia Treibern habe... Kann also gut sein, dass es ein Treiberproblem ist
> Ich hatte noch nie in meinem Leben so viele verschiedene Treiberprobleme über so lange Zeit mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Treibern wie in der Zeit in der Ich die 980Ti jetzt habe. (die 780Ti verhält sich bei mir genau so wie die 980Ti, AMD oder 780Ti + uralter Nvidia Treiber absolut 0 Probleme)



Ach, ich habe damals versucht den kompletten Treiber zu deinstallieren und nutzte den Driver Cleaner. Jetzt kann ich keinen Treiber installieren, den 358.50ger habe ich drauf. Deinstallieren geht auch nicht, da ich in den Programmen/Software keinen Eintrage zu NVIDIA Treiber, etc... findet.

Kurz und Knapp: Ich habe den kompletten Treiber zerschossen und Windows ist da jetzt ein bisschen durcheinander. Ich muss wohl Windows neu aufsetzen. Aber jetzt gibt´s mal eine Wiederherstellung auf Dezember 2015.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe damals versucht den kompletten Treiber zu deinstallieren und nutzte den Driver Cleaner. Jetzt kann ich keinen Treiber installieren, den 358.50ger habe ich drauf. Deinstallieren geht auch nicht, da ich in den Programmen/Software keinen Eintrage zu NVIDIA Treiber, etc... findet.
> 
> Kurz und Knapp: Ich habe den kompletten Treiber zerschossen und Windows ist da jetzt ein bisschen durcheinander. Ich muss wohl Windows neu aufsetzen. Aber jetzt gibt´s mal eine Wiederherstellung auf Dezember 2015.



Das ist natürlich mies  
Immer DDU benutzen, alles andere kann man meiner Erfahrung nach in die Tonne kloppen. 

@OOYL 

Mit einem guten TV hast du diese Probleme nicht. Schon mal einen PC an nen 0815 Fernseher angeschlossen ? Selbst im "Spielemodus" mit allen Bildverbesserern aus hast du bei den Meisten TVs einen richtig miesen Inputlag. 
Auf meinem Plasma läuft alles wie am Schnürchen und ich bekomme nur wegen den 60Hz die Kriese.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe damals versucht den kompletten Treiber zu deinstallieren und nutzte den Driver Cleaner. Jetzt kann ich keinen Treiber installieren, den 358.50ger habe ich drauf. Deinstallieren geht auch nicht, da ich in den Programmen/Software keinen Eintrage zu NVIDIA Treiber, etc... findet.
> 
> Kurz und Knapp: Ich habe den kompletten Treiber zerschossen und Windows ist da jetzt ein bisschen durcheinander. Ich muss wohl Windows neu aufsetzen. Aber jetzt gibt´s mal eine Wiederherstellung auf Dezember 2015.



Nutzt einfach nicht diese vollkommen sinnlosen "Driver Uninstaller".


----------



## Jolly91 (19. März 2016)

Normal wird via Programme\Software deinstalliert, aber ich wollte damals auch die Reste entfernen. Naja, bis jetzt hab ich den neuesten Treiber immer drüber installiert.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. März 2016)

Bei der Treiberinstallation kann man doch Benutzerdefiniert/Neuinstallation wählen.
Dann wird der alte Treiber deinstalliert und der neue Treiber installiert.
Alles abgewählt was ich nicht brauche .So hatte ich noch nie Probleme


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2016)

Das kann man auch übersehen. 

Aber mal so nebenbei, die Treiber werden auch immer größer. 

Der 186.18er hatte 104mb @ 32bit (06 / 2009). Der 364.51ger vom 03 / 2016 hat 330mb.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. März 2016)

Ist doch klar, immer mehr Features.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das kann man auch übersehen.
> 
> Aber mal so nebenbei, die Treiber werden auch immer größer.
> 
> Der 186.18er hatte 104mb @ 32bit (06 / 2009). Der 364.51ger vom 03 / 2016 hat 330mb.



Ist doch normal und davon, damals hatte ich ne 6000er Leitung und heute ne 200000er, also kein Problem [emoji6].


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2016)

Entweder hast du ein Komma vergessen, oder du hast dich leicht verschrieben. Ich hab nur eine 25ger Leitung.

Gut, bei AMD ist das auch so ählich gewesen. Die haben aber 2013 auch 11 verschiedene Treiber & Betas herausgebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Nö, einmal 6K und einmal 200K.
Du meinst sicher ne 25K Leitung und da sind doch 330MB nicht viel.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2016)

Japp. Ich hab ne 30K Leitung, war mir da nicht ganz so sicher.


----------



## Sawell09 (21. März 2016)

MSI oder Palit welche würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## chischko (21. März 2016)

Palit


----------



## derheldvomfeld (21. März 2016)

MSI Gaming 6G


----------



## Icedaft (21. März 2016)

Palit


----------



## defPlaya (21. März 2016)

Palit!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. März 2016)

Ich schreibe es auch nochmal, dass du dich nicht unglücklich machst: Kauf die Palit.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. März 2016)

hab beide schon verbaut bei bekannten, die palit ist meines erachtens (und ich hab gute ohren, leiser).
spulenfiepen ist nen glücksspiel, aber rein von der kühlerlautstärke geht auch meine empfehlung richtung palit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Sawell09 schrieb:


> MSI oder Palit welche würdet ihr nehmen?



Die MSI echt Null Vorteile, außer vllt das "Design" wenn es dir mehr zusagt. 

Also Palit.


----------



## chischko (22. März 2016)

Lauter Nachplapperer! 

Eines sei vielleicht an der Stelle noch erwähnt: Die Palit hat gem. Geizhals ein Tripleslot Kühlerdesign, wobei die MSI ein Dualslot Kühlerdesign hat. 
Falls Du also vor hast nen SLI Verbund aufzubauen solltest Du das wissen bzw. im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Nicht ganz Tripple-Slot, aber 2,5 Slot Design ja  

Für SLI in der Tat nicht praktisch, aber dafür umso besser wenn sie einzeln verwendet wird. 

Wobei ganz ehrlich, warte doch erstmal bis Mai/Juni wenn die GTX1080 in den Handel kommt. Die bieten sicher fürs gleiche Geld mehr Leistung (und noch mal 2gb mehr Speicher).


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die MSI echt Null Vorteile, außer vllt das "Design" wenn es dir mehr zusagt.
> 
> Also Palit.


Die MSI hat schon Vorteile, nur kommen die erst bei nem ordentlichen Kühler zur Geltung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Die wären?


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Custom PCB, 2x8pin und selten Probleme mit Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2016)

Custom PCB hat doch die Palit auch? (oder nicht?) 

2x 8Pin benötigt es doch ebenfalls nicht, soweit ich weiß, die GPU macht doch lange vorher dicht. 

Und Spulenfiepen scheint absolut random zu sein. Auch sehr abhängig vom Netzteil. Meine Palit fiept gar nicht


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Die Palit hat nen Referenz PCB. 
Wenn du in der ATX Spezifikation bleiben willst, gehen bei der MSI 75W mehr, also 375W.
300W können schon begrenzen.
Btw, jede Karte fiept.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2016)

Bei 6/8 pin hat man eigentlich nur 225W zur Verfügung. Die Karten nehmen sich selten viel Strom vom PCI-E Slot. Mit 2x8pin hat man 300W zur Verfügung. Manche Karten können mit OC auch 350W ziehen.


----------



## Sawell09 (22. März 2016)

Palit GTX 980 TI gekauft und absolut zufrieden - danke euch.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (22. März 2016)

Ich mit meiner MSI Gaming 6G auch... Die Spannungsversorgung und deren Kühlung ist auch besser. Habe meine Rockstable bei 1607/4001  @1,25V


----------



## NewMan5820k (22. März 2016)

Hi zusammen,
Ich habe eine Asus Gtx 980 Ti Strix in meinem Pc verbaut, diese habe ich nun seid 2 Wochen mit einem Wasserkühlblock versehen. Danke der nun besseren Temperaturen kann sie permanent ohne probleme mit 1500 Mhz takten. 
Allerdings macht sie seid gestern unter last komische surrende Geräusche ich denke nicht das es Spulenfiepen ist, da meine Framerates zwischen 40 und 60 FPS betragen. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen woher dieses Surren kommt
oder ob ich noch mit schlimmerem rechnen muss wenn ich sie weiterhin mit 1500 Mhz laufen lasse?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2016)

wende pech hast kann auvh bei einstelligen fps zahlen spulenfiepen auftreten wend epech hast.
lüfter auf grafikkarten übertönen oft spulenfiepen, kann seind as sies schon immer hatge und dus nur nicht wahrgenommen hast


----------



## JayR91 (22. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Custom PCB hat doch die Palit auch? (oder nicht?)
> 
> 2x 8Pin benötigt es doch ebenfalls nicht, soweit ich weiß, die GPU macht doch lange vorher dicht.
> 
> Und Spulenfiepen scheint absolut random zu sein. Auch sehr abhängig vom Netzteil. Meine Palit fiept gar nicht



Gpu kann auch mehr können und 2x8Pin ist natürlich für die Spannungsversorgung der Karte schonender als 1x6 und 1x8 Pin.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Bei 6/8 pin hat man eigentlich nur 225W zur Verfügung. Die Karten nehmen sich selten viel Strom vom PCI-E Slot. Mit 2x8pin hat man 300W zur Verfügung. Manche Karten können mit OC auch 350W ziehen.


Das kommt ganz drauf an wie viel die Stromversorgung der Karte ziehen kann, 6Pin kann theoretisch um einiges mehr als 150Watt vertragen.
Die Radeon 295x hat auch nur 2x8 Pin, dennoch habens Leute geschafft über 500Watt zu saugen mit dem Teil.


----------



## NewMan5820k (22. März 2016)

ja aber angenommen es is kein spulenfiepen weil es klingt echt total anderst und ich es ja erst gestern bemerkt habe der Wasserblock ist schon 2 Wochen drauf was könnte es dann sein bzw muss ich mir sorgen machen durch meinen overclock das es schlimmer wird?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2016)

normalerweise dürfte auser spulenfiepen nix fiepen und brummen.
kannst ja mal stück für stück abhören, aber es wäre sehr untypisvh wenn das nicht die spulen wären.

zu 99% dürften es die spulen sein. vor allem da du es als surrend beschreibst wird sowas gern von lüftern übertönt.

ich wüsste nicht wo das geräusch ansonsten herkommen sollte, da auser spulen die anderen bauteile in der regel keine töne von sich geben. jedenfalls bei weitem nicht laut genug als das ein mensch es wahrnehmen könnte.


----------



## NewMan5820k (22. März 2016)

also kann es nicht sein , dass ich iwas durch meinen Overklock mit + 87mV auf permanente 1500 Mhz an der Karte beschädigt habe, was wenn ich weiterhin so takte evtl schlimmer werden könnte oder gar meine Karte ganz "Töten" oder "zerstören" könnte?


----------



## JayR91 (22. März 2016)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> also kann es nicht sein , dass ich iwas durch meinen Overklock mit + 87mV auf permanente 1500 Mhz an der Karte beschädigt habe, was wenn ich weiterhin so takte evtl schlimmer werden könnte oder gar meine Karte ganz "Töten" oder "zerstören" könnte?


Die +87mV von Msi Afterburner(denk ich ma) tun deiner Karte nichts an und die 1500Mhz schon gar nicht. Ich hatte zu Testzwecken im Bios die Spannung aufs Maximum angehoben und es passierte nichts. Spulenfiepen muss nicht unbedingt "fiepen", meine macht auch komische Geräusche beim benchen und in Games ab ca 200Fps.


----------



## NewMan5820k (22. März 2016)

okay gut danke für die Info. 
Es wundert mich halt, dass sie auch bei 40 FPS diese Geräusche bringt.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. März 2016)

das ist von karte von karte unterschiedlich. wie gesagt mit viel pech fiept ne karte ab einstelligen fps, zwar seeeehr selten aber möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> . Die Karten nehmen sich selten viel Strom vom PCI-E Slot.



http://media.bestofmicro.com/Z/Z/515807/original/15-Gaming-PEG-Total.png
Tut sie nicht?


----------



## Jolly91 (22. März 2016)

Da schau, ich hab zwar schon einige Karten gesehen, aber sowas sah auch ich noch nicht. Das liegt wohl an der Ref. Spannungsversorgung. Dankeschön.


----------



## Sporax (22. März 2016)

Hey, habe zwar eine GTX 980 aber wollte jetzt nicht extra ein Thema zum Spulenfiepen eröffnen und frage deshalb mal hier nach.
Hatte bei meiner Karte anfangs auch Spulenfiepen, jedoch hielt dies nur die ersten 2-3 Wochen an.
Ist es möglich, dass Spulenfiepen nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach verschwindet oder habe ich mich schon so sehr dran gewöhnt, dass ich das garnicht mehr wahrnehme? 
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## chischko (22. März 2016)

Es kommt gem. meiner bescheidenen Meinung darauf an, wie stark das Spulenfiepen am Anfang war. Grundsätzlich ist Spulenfiepen mal nichts anderes an angeregte Spulen, die schwingen. 
Nun kann es natürlich sein, dass Du dich dran gewöhnt hast oder das irgendein andere Geräusch war, welches nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Kann man nun nicht mehr sagen 
Andererseits kann der Effekt des Spulenfiepens durchaus über die Zeit abnehmen wenn entweder die Spule sich ... wie soll man das beschreiben.... "eingeschwungen" hat, also nirgendwo mehr anstöße, welche sich material soweit verschoben hat, dass die Schwingungen nun entweder außerhalb deines Hörvermögens lieben oder es eben gar nicht mehr zum "anstoßen" während des Schwingens kommt... Bin da nun kein Experte aber grundsätzlic sollte das so möglich sein.

PS: Hast Du währned der Zeit das Netzteil gewechselt? Einige User berichten davon, dass ein Netzteilwechsel sie komplett vom Spulenfiepen befreit hat...


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl an der Ref. Spannungsversorgung. Dankeschön.


Nicht wirklich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2016)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Ich habe eine Asus Gtx 980 Ti Strix in meinem Pc verbaut, diese habe ich nun seid 2 Wochen mit einem Wasserkühlblock versehen. Danke der nun besseren Temperaturen kann sie permanent ohne probleme mit 1500 Mhz takten.
> Allerdings macht sie seid gestern unter last komische surrende Geräusche ich denke nicht das es Spulenfiepen ist, da meine Framerates zwischen 40 und 60 FPS betragen. Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen woher dieses Surren kommt
> oder ob ich noch mit schlimmerem rechnen muss wenn ich sie weiterhin mit 1500 Mhz laufen lasse?



War bei meiner Palit Super Jetream 100% genau so. Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, da ich die Lüfter als sehr sehr leise wahrgenommen habe. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass durch den Wechsel des Kühlern das Spuhlenpfiepen entstanden ist (kann ich nicht beweisen). Hier im Forum wurde diese These aber verneint, sodass ich einfach damit lebe. Bei der nächsten "1080 Ti ?!?!" werde ich peinlichst genau achten, ob bei meiner Karte ein Symphonie Orchester als kostenlose Dreingabe vorhanden ist oder nicht.


----------



## CL90 (23. März 2016)

NewMan5820k schrieb:


> also kann es nicht sein , dass ich iwas durch meinen Overklock mit + 87mV auf permanente 1500 Mhz an der Karte beschädigt habe, was wenn ich weiterhin so takte evtl schlimmer werden könnte oder gar meine Karte ganz "Töten" oder "zerstören" könnte?


Nein. Alles kein Problem.
Spulenfiepen kann wenn man es einmal richtig triggert aber stärker werden.
Wenn Verklepte Spulen durch irgendwelche Umstände (z.B. FurMark) einmal gelöst sind, heulen sie auch schon bei leichteren Frequzen auf.


----------



## Sporax (23. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Es kommt gem. meiner bescheidenen Meinung darauf an, wie stark das Spulenfiepen am Anfang war. Grundsätzlich ist Spulenfiepen mal nichts anderes an angeregte Spulen, die schwingen.
> Nun kann es natürlich sein, dass Du dich dran gewöhnt hast oder das irgendein andere Geräusch war, welches nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Kann man nun nicht mehr sagen
> Andererseits kann der Effekt des Spulenfiepens durchaus über die Zeit abnehmen wenn entweder die Spule sich ... wie soll man das beschreiben.... "eingeschwungen" hat, also nirgendwo mehr anstöße, welche sich material soweit verschoben hat, dass die Schwingungen nun entweder außerhalb deines Hörvermögens lieben oder es eben gar nicht mehr zum "anstoßen" während des Schwingens kommt... Bin da nun kein Experte aber grundsätzlic sollte das so möglich sein.
> 
> PS: Hast Du währned der Zeit das Netzteil gewechselt? Einige User berichten davon, dass ein Netzteilwechsel sie komplett vom Spulenfiepen befreit hat...



Hi, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Es kann tatsächlich sein, dass es am Netzteil lag.
Denn ich musste mein Netzteil aufgrund eines Defekts zwischenzeitlich zurückschicken und habe ein neues bekommen.


----------



## NewMan5820k (23. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> War bei meiner Palit Super Jetream 100% genau so. Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, da ich die Lüfter als sehr sehr leise wahrgenommen habe. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass durch den Wechsel des Kühlern das Spuhlenpfiepen entstanden ist (kann ich nicht beweisen). Hier im Forum wurde diese These aber verneint, sodass ich einfach damit lebe. Bei der nächsten "1080 Ti ?!?!" werde ich peinlichst genau achten, ob bei meiner Karte ein Symphonie Orchester als kostenlose Dreingabe vorhanden ist oder nicht.



Danke für die Info aber vom Kühlerwechsel an sich kommt es glaub wirklich nicht, ich glaube es kommt wenn dann daher dass man die karte mit dem neuen Kühler mehr belastet in vorm von OC, denn wenns am Kühler liegen wurde hätte ich das Geräusch ja schon früher warnehmen müssen, denn den Wasserblock habe ich seit 2 Wochen aber das Geräusch erst seid vorgestern.




CL90 schrieb:


> Nein. Alles kein Problem.
> Spulenfiepen kann wenn man es einmal richtig triggert aber stärker werden.
> Wenn Verklepte Spulen durch irgendwelche Umstände (z.B. FurMark) einmal gelöst sind, heulen sie auch schon bei leichteren Frequzen auf.



Alles klar danke für die Info auch an alle anderen die mir hier weitergeholfen haben Dankeschön.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, langsam glaub ichs.


----------



## Systox (23. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich baue mir einen neuen PC. Der PC läuft dann in einer UHD Auflösung. Spiele sollen daher auch in dieser Auflösung gespielt werden.

Viel gutes habe ich über die Palit gelesen, auch über die Inno 3D HerculeZ habe ich Gutes gelesen.
Eventuell kennt ihr einen passenderen Hersteller für mein Vorhaben.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

Öhm...  sehr wenig Angaben. Jede 980Ti ist mehr oder weniger geeignet für UHD. Ich krieg meine sogar mit FHD schon in die Knie... WQHD ist noch mit guten Details spielbar aber UHD wird da nich viel Spaß machen zumindest nicht mit hohen Framerates und hohen Details. 
Die Palit hat sich zu so ner Art Standardempfehlung gemausert, wobei die EVGA Classified auch ne klasse Karte ist. 
Willst Du Wasser- oder Luftkühlung?


----------



## Systox (23. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Öhm...  sehr wenig Angaben. Jede 980Ti ist mehr oder weniger geeiignet für UHD.
> Die Palit hat sich zu so ner Art Standardempfehlung gemausert, wobei die EVGA Classified auch ne klasse Karte ist.
> Willst Du Wasser- oder Luftkühlung?



Sorry für die geringen Angaben. 
Luftkühlung ist meine bevorzugte Art das System zu kühlen.
CPU ist ein i5 6600k


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

Dann nimm entweder jetzt die Palit oder warte noch auf Pascal


----------



## Systox (23. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Dann nimm entweder jetzt die Palit oder warte noch auf Pascal



Vielen Dank.


----------



## pupsi11 (23. März 2016)

würde eine andere nehmen
und zwar diese: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> würde eine andere nehmen
> und zwar diese: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wieso?


----------



## Systox (23. März 2016)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> würde eine andere nehmen
> und zwar diese: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## pupsi11 (23. März 2016)

kühl, leise, echt gutes oc möglich. 2x8pin +1x6pin, statt 1x6 u. 1x8 
von haus aus höheren boost.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2016)

Und schön kühl und leise. Angeblich.

Die EVGA Classified hat das Problem mit den Lüftern, die sind spiegeln die Qualität der Karte nicht wieder.


----------



## pupsi11 (23. März 2016)

Nicht angeblich!
die ist sogar kühler und gleichzeitig leiser als eine inno oder classified.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2016)

Eine Inno würde ich sowieso nicht kaufen. Da ist die Kühlung der VRM´s bedenklich.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. März 2016)

eine massiv aufgebohrte spannungsversorgung kann zwar nen paar mhz mehr oc bringen, aber das kannst du frühestens unter wasser auch nur ANNÄHERND nuzzen, und selbst da bringts dir kaum was. zumal es nichtmal nen block dafür gibt, weswegen ich das sowiso sinlos finde xD

nimm ne palit jetstream/ superjetstream oder von mir aus ne g1 wenns nen custom pcb sein soll, aber für reines gaming lohnt die karte absolut nicht auser du bekommst sie zu nem verdammt niedrigen preis.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2016)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> Nicht angeblich!
> die ist sogar kühler und gleichzeitig leiser als eine inno.



Interessant, bei mir sind 31,3dBa leiser als 38,5dBa. 
Aber du wirst bestimmt gleich aufklären, warum dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2016)

Ich behaupte mal aufgrund der Fläche das 14 Phasen mehr Hitze freisetzen können als 8. Obwohl die 14 weniger belastet werden.


----------



## CL90 (24. März 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal aufgrund der Fläche das 14 Phasen mehr Hitze freisetzen können als 8. Obwohl die 14 weniger belastet werden.


Das gilt aber für alle Karten.
Wenn man Kühler untereinander vergleicht, sollte man nicht eine Karte mit OC zum Glühen bringen, die andere dann auf Baseclock ideln lassen und dann einen vergleich ziehen.
Ist klar das eine Luftkühlung bei 350W++ glüht.


----------



## Khalua (24. März 2016)

Ei ei ei..... 
Also Für die 980Ti Extreme ist derzeit ein Block von EK in Arbeit, denke das dauert maximal noch einen Monat dann sollte dieser auf dem Markt sein ( wenn EK in die Pötte kommt ) 

Ob die Karte nun leiser wie die Inno3D ist nja ich würde sagen nein ! Jedoch ist diese Deutlich leiser wie eine G1 Gaming unter Luft und schafft auch ne bessere Kühlung das liegt unter anderem aber auch daran das die Extreme eher 2,5Slot ist statt den angegebenen 2Slot. 

Zu den Phasen die Karte besitzt 12 Phasen keine 14^^

Aber der Stock Kühler kann auch einiges an OC weg kühlen. Klar sollte aber dementsprechend auch sein die Lüfterkurve anzupassen also nix mit Zero Fan Modus aber dennoch schaffts der Kühler.

Je nach Preis würde ich diese Karte kaufen wobei derzeit sich evtl ein Warten Lohnt wenn die GPU nicht JETZT SOFORT gebraucht wird. Da die neuen Karten mehr oder minder schon in den Startlöchern stehen und somit evtl eine 980Ti jetzt schon rausgeworfenes Geld ist. 

Wie man immer so schön sagt brauchst du die Leitung jetzt dann jetzt Kaufen wenn nein dann warten.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (24. März 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich über die 1,275V komme? 1,3V reichen mir dann....


----------



## CL90 (24. März 2016)

derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich über die 1,275V komme? 1,3V reichen mir dann....



Was denn für eine Karte?
Ref kommt eh nur bis 1.274V. Du brauchst eine Custom damit du mit Modbios drüber kommst.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (24. März 2016)

MSI Gaming 6G


----------



## Meroveus (24. März 2016)

derheldvomfeld schrieb:


> MSI Gaming 6G



Basiert auf dem Referenz PCB und ist bei 1.281 Volt (1.274 Volt auf der Anzeige) gelocked.


----------



## Ralle@ (24. März 2016)

Die Gaming 6G hat KEIN Referenz PCB.
Die Karte ist breiter, hat mehr Phasen und 2x 8 Pin Stromanschlüsse.


----------



## Hennemi (25. März 2016)

Hey,
vielleicht kann mir mal kurz einer hier helfen. Habe eine MSI 980Ti und das Problem, wenn ich den MSI Afterburner anhabe, dass der Zero-Fan Modus nicht mehr geht. 
Sobald der Afterburner aus ist, funktioniert der Modus wieder. Habe nichts an der Lüfterkurve o-ä. geändert. Benutze den Afterburner zum überwachen und selten mal zum übertakten.

Gruß
Hennemi


----------



## barmitzwa (25. März 2016)

klick mal bei "Fan Speed" rechts auf User Define. Möglich dass das an ist.


----------



## Hennemi (25. März 2016)

Ja, das war es 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## derheldvomfeld (26. März 2016)

Für OC-ASIC Vergleiche zu meiner mit sehr hohem ASIC (alles ROCKSTABLE)

Asic 86,7

1480Mhz     1,1V
1544Mhz     1,15V
1607Mhz     1,263V

Teilt mal eure Werte mit....


----------



## Razerbear (27. März 2016)

Hallo!
Mir ist mitte Februar ein GTX970 Jetstream abgeraucht. Vor 3-4 Wochen hatte ich den MSI GTX980 Ti 6G zum Testen gehabt und fand die Leistung sehr überzeugend, aber schickte doch wieder zurück aus mehreren Gründen und auch, weil in 2 Monate die neuen Pascal karten vorgestellt werden und in ca. 4 Monaten sollten die auf dem Markt erhältlich sein, hoffe ich. Noch länger kann ich nicht warten, aber so 2-4 monate Pause gaming am PC ist machbar. Zur Zeit wird Intel HD4600 On Board Grafik von i7 4790K genutzt zum surfen im Internet, was ja ausreicht. Nun habe ich ne möglichkeit EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ für Neu 590eur zu bekommen. Da werde ich schon schwach, nur was mich davon abhält, dass 980 Ti nur 6GB Vram hat und auf dauer ist das nicht viel.. Ich nutze Asus Rog Swift Monitor mit 1440p.
Das blöde ist, es ist nicht mal sicher, ob die neue Pascal Karten wirklich im Sommer erhältlich sind. Bis zum Herbst oder später ist wirklich zu lange und so lange warten liegt mir nicht und ist auch zu schade für die Zeit immer gucken zu müssen, ob es endlich erhältlich ist.
Würdet Ihr  für 590Eur zuschlagen?


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2016)

Es scheint die Sonne bei blauem Himmel, geh raus und dreh eine Runde damit der Kopf wieder frei wird. 

Das mit Pascal würde ich mir sofort aus dem Kopf schlagen, und ich hoffe es war nicht der Hauptgrund. 

Die EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ ist für ab 640€ erhältlich. Und mit dem ACX 2.0 + Kühler habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber das kann je nach Model variieren.


----------



## DaHell63 (27. März 2016)

@ Razerbear
590.- Euro sind natürlich ein guter Preis.
Die Meinungen hier im Forum sind eher zweigeteilt.
Manche sind der Meinung , dass die kommende Karte sehr viel schneller wird als die GTX 980 ti.Andere wiederum (so wie ich) sind der Meinung , dass die Performance in etwa einer GTX 980 ti entspricht.
Bei der GTX 980 weiß ich halt sicher was mich erwartet und eine relativ gute Übertaktbarkeit ist auch gegeben.Wenn man mal von den 1075 Mhz der Ref. GTX 980 ti ausgeht.

Speziell zur EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ kann ich Dir sagen , dass zumindest meine Karte kühl und leise ist.
Auch lässt sie sich noch annehmbar übertakten.
Hier ein Screenshot aus einem andern Thread



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob Du es noch bis Pascal aushalten kannst , musst Du wissen.
Wenn Du jetzt die GTX 980 ti kaufst , bekommst Du eben schon jetzt eine super Leistung für einen guten Preis ( 590 Euro ).

Edit:
Was ich nicht verstehe warum man eine MSI GTX 980 ti , deren Leistung man auch noch überzeugend findet , wieder zurückschickt.
Es ist ja nicht so , dass in 2-4 Monaten BIG Pascal anstehen würde.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. März 2016)

naja der 980navhfolger  wird die 980ti wahrscheinlich überholen, aber ich glaube halt einfach nicht das der unterschied so gros ist.
mit ner 980ti ist man gut ausgestattet und 6gb sind garnichtmal so wenig, die muste erstmal volbekommen, selbst in 1440p gar nicht so einfach, auser du ziehst einfach alles auf max. dann wird aber eher die gpu im 30fps bereich zängen as das du dauerhaft die 6gb füllst (auser man legt es halt extra drauf an diese zu fülln)


----------



## Razerbear (27. März 2016)

Ich selber glaube nicht daran, dass der Nachfolger von 980 viel schneller sein wird als 980ti. Wenn eher knapp darüber, allerdings mit 8 GB Vram ausgestattet. 
2-3 monate lässt sich gut aushalten, da ich noch einiges anderes zu tun habe, aber noch länger wohl nicht mehr.

Die Leistung des MSI GTX980Ti ist zwar sehr überzeugend, aber das tun ja alle 980ti´s. Nur das Kühlkonzept des MSI´s  Twin Frozer finde ich nicht überzeugend (zu heiß) und die Service von MSI schreckt mich doch irgendwie ab . Deshalb dachte ich danach an EVGA, aber lies es erstmal sein.

@DaHell63: Das sind gute Werte, die du mit EVGA karte erreicht hast und das bei 72 Grad. Nicht schlecht.

Ausserdem mache ich mir ein wenig sorgen wegen Asynchronous Shader Compute. Ich denke, den Fehler wird bei Pascal Karten ausgemerzt sein.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass 6GB Vram zu wenig ist, aber für den Preis hätte es schon 8 GB sein müssen. Ich denke, Nvidia wird mit sicherheit AMD nachziehen mit 8GB Vram..


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. März 2016)

Nvidia scheint machen zu können was sie wollen, deren Karten werden immer noch gut gekauft, auch nach dem  sie das 970er Debakel. Aber wird ja sicher so sein das sie die neuen Karten mit 8GB ausrüsten, sie wollen ja diese Dinger verkaufen und irgendwann rüstet jeder von uns wieder auf eine neue Karte auf, meistens ist es der Vram. 
Persönlich als Besitzer so einer Karte komm ich mit jeden Spiel das es gibt auch mit 3.5GB klar,  Die Grafikkarten von heute sind auch viel langlebiger als die von Früher, die 780Ti kann immer noch ganz oben bei einer 980er mithalten.  Selbst ein 690er System bringt immer noch eine sehr gute Leistung auch wenn die Treiber nimmer so optimiert werden


----------



## Noxxphox (27. März 2016)

natürli h werden nv karten gekauft, das gesamtpaket stimmt meistens. ok ok die 970 is ne sache für sich, für den speicherkrüppel hätte ich kein geld gezahlt, aber anhand der beliebtheit der karte sieht man das wenn man es mit den treibern ausbügelt die kunden darüber hinwegsehen.
ist zwar nicht sinn der sache aber nunja, so funktioniert wirtschaft nunmal. du daffst scheise bauen, das interesiert kein schwein wenn du es halbwegs ordentlich wieder ausbügelst.


----------



## VeitM82 (29. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes System zur Zeit:

Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150
MSI Z97 GAMING 5 Intel Z97
MSI GTX 970 100ME
32GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1600
750 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze

und möchte gerne eine GTX 980 Ti verbauen.  Momentan schwanke ich zwischen einer Palit SuperJetstream und einer Gigabyte G1. Welche Karte wäre zu empfehlen? Eine MSI möchte ich diesmal nicht. Ich spiele nicht auf 4k sondern ganz normal auf FullHD.

Liebe Grüße

Veit


----------



## chischko (29. März 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-post8112307.html 
Alle werden Dir die Palit anraten, solange Du nicht auf Pascal warten kannst.


----------



## defPlaya (29. März 2016)

Ooooodee die G1 wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist. Hat mehr Bums und kannste ordentlich Takten. Sonst die Palit wegen der Lautstärke!


----------



## Razerbear (29. März 2016)

Ich entscheide mich doch lieber für warten. So wie es aussieht, werden die neuen Pascal Karten weiterhin keine Asynchrounus Compute unterstützung haben, aber die werden dadurch mit mehr Rohleistung ausgleichen müssen, hoffe ich. Da ich momentan eh mit PC Gaming pausiere, passt das schon. Sonst ärgere ich mich noch mehr nachhinein, dass ich nicht warten hätten soll. Hab mir letztes Jahr im Dezember nen PS4 neu für 230eur gekauft und werde es mit The Last of Us Remaster  u.a.. überbrücken und im kommenden Sommer gebe ich wieder Gas mit PC Gaming.


----------



## Schmenki (30. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich stehe derzeit vor der Frage welche 980ti es werden wird.

Ich habe es gerne Leise aber möchte auch OC betreiben.
Deswegen hatte ich bisher immer selber Custom Kühler verbaut.
Derzeit noch den Morpheus auf meiner R9 290.

Lese viel von der Palit, jedoch würde ich selber zur EVGA greifen wegen dem Kühlerwechsel?!
Was meint Ihr?

Derzeit gibt es ja auch Cashback bei EVGA was natürlich den Preis der GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 auf 589€ drückt.

Gespielt wird btw. in 1440p wo z.B. die R9 290 jetzt bei The Division deutlich zu langsam ist 

Rest des Systems:
i7 2600k @4,5GHz
2x4GB RAM


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Bei der Palit brauchst keinen anderen Kühler verbauen, der ist schon leise und leistungsstark.


----------



## chischko (30. März 2016)

EVGA hat natürlich den Vorteil des Cashback und der Garantie (oder Gewährleistung... ich kann das einfach nicht unterscheiden bzw. mir merken -.-) die erhalten bleuibt, wenn man den Kühler tauscht. Deswegen habe ich auch zu EVGA gegriffen, obwohl es wohl auch andere gute Hersteller gibt, aber für Custom-Coling würde ich ab sofort immer zu EVGA greifen.


----------



## Meroveus (30. März 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerne Leise aber möchte auch OC betreiben.
> Deswegen hatte ich bisher immer selber Custom Kühler verbaut.
> 
> Derzeit gibt es ja auch Cashback bei EVGA was natürlich den Preis der GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 auf 589€ drückt.



Ganz klar ... EVGA ! Cashback + Erhalt der Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel und bei eventuell späterem Bios Mod.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. März 2016)

Wo steht was von dem Cashback Programm?

edit: hab´s gefunden

edit2: Wie kommt ihr auf den Preis von 589€ (639 - 25 + jeweiliger Versand)?


----------



## falko76 (30. März 2016)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## chischko (30. März 2016)

Ich finde nur was von 25 Euro Cashback für die Superclocked. 50 Euro gibt es nur für die EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-1996-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schmenki (30. März 2016)

Sorry mein Fehler.
Ja es gibt "nur" 25€ Cashback auf die Superclocked.
Ist ja trotzdem immer noch ein Top Preis.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. März 2016)

Ah okay, war schon sehr verwundert. Ein Preis unterhalb von 600€ wäre wirklich mal was  gewesen.


----------



## Schmenki (30. März 2016)

Scheinbar ist der Morpheus nicht mehr lieferbar?!
Welche Palit soll es wenn denn sein?
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke und lg

Edit: Unterscheiden die sich ggf. in der Güteklasse der Chips?


----------



## framekiller28 (30. März 2016)

Hallo allen,

Bin an der Gigabyte Waterforce 980ti interessiert. Hat die eventuell einer hier aus den Forum bereits und kann was zur Lautstärke bzw. Pumpen Geräusche sagen? Bzw auch was das Potenzial des übertakten angeht?

Oder ist hier jemand mit einer anderen Wasser gekühlten 980ti unterwegs der was dazu sagen kann, wir die oben genannten Punkte bei ihren Karten So ausfallen?

Vg


----------



## chischko (30. März 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist der Morpheus nicht mehr lieferbar?!
> Welche Palit soll es wenn denn sein?
> Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98T015JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



In der "Güteklasse" der Chips unterscheiden die sich sicher nicht, lediglich im garantierten Takt im Turbo und "Standard". Nimm die normale Jetstream, die taktet i.d.R. genausop hoch wie die super Jetstream.
Der ASIC Wert ist sowas wie Glücksspiel und wird nur von wenigen Herstellern vorher katagorisiert (z.B. hier). 



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Hallo allen,
> 
> Bin an der Gigabyte Waterforce 980ti interessiert. Hat die eventuell  einer hier aus den Forum bereits und kann was zur Lautstärke bzw. Pumpen  Geräusche sagen? Bzw auch was das Potenzial des übertakten angeht?
> 
> ...




Wassergekühlt ist die ja nicht wirklich... 
Die ist nur lauter, heißer und schwächer als die meisten anderen. Die Kompakt-WaKü ist vergleichweise schwach und laut und der mitgelieferte Lüfter spielt im unteren Drittel. Ich kann sie nicht empfehlen und würde Dir eher zu ner ordentlichen Karte mit Luftkühlung raten (das Forum ist voller Empfehlungen, ich würde wie gesagt entweder die Palit Jetstream oder die EVGA SC+ empfehlen)... da sparste auch noch Geld und hast mehr Leistung.


----------



## framekiller28 (30. März 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> In der "Güteklasse" der Chips unterscheiden die sich sicher nicht, lediglich im garantierten Takt im Turbo und "Standard". Nimm die normale Jetstream, die taktet i.d.R. genausop hoch wie die super Jetstream.
> Der ASIC Wert ist sowas wie Glücksspiel und wird nur von wenigen Herstellern vorher katagorisiert (z.B. hier).
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe ne 980ti von Gigabyte bereits.
Die ist auch super, mit manueller lüfterkurve bekomm ich die auch recht leise aber unter vollast wird die dabei fast 80 Grad warm. Weswegen ich die dann verkauft hätte und mir dann ne Wasser gekühlte geholt hätte. Lese da eigentlich bisher nur gutes bisher,deswegen wollte ich hier noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. März 2016)

Hat zwar nur indirekt was mit der 980Ti zu tun, aber hab mal eine Frage zu den Ti's allgemein, da das meine erste ist. Wie verhält sich das bei den Enthusiasten Karten vom Wertverfall her? Wenn die nächste Ti kommt (1080Ti oder wie sie heißen wird), hatte ich vor auf diese sofort umzusteigen nach den Tests und die 980Ti zu verhökern. Bekommt man dann noch gut was dafür oder darf man wieder ordentlich drauf zahlen? Wie verhielt sich das denn bei der 780Ti beispielsweise? 

Und zu guter letzt. Ist der Nachfolger schon absehbar? Also der Release? Soweit ich weiß gibt es ja Gerüchte, dass die nächste Gen im Mai kommt. Ti dann November rum? Ist das realistisch?


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2016)

Wohl eher nächstes Jahr.
Wenn die neue Gen da ist, wirst du wohl so um die 400-450€ für kriegen.
Kommt halt drauf an, was die neue Gen kann.


----------



## Meroveus (31. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wenn die nächste Ti kommt (1080Ti oder wie sie heißen wird), hatte ich vor auf diese sofort umzusteigen nach den Tests und die 980Ti zu verhökern. Bekommt man dann noch gut was dafür oder darf man wieder ordentlich drauf zahlen?



Neukauf:

Es gibt bei den High End Karten, seit der 780 Ti keinen Werte Verfall mehr. Bevor die "Ablöse" erhältlich ist, wird die vorherige Generation abverkauft und aus dem Verkehr genommen. 

Gebraucht Kauf / Verkauf:

Richtet sich nach dem Preis, Verbrauch und Leistungsplus der neuen Generation (1080 Ti). Erschwerend kommt noch dazu das abzuwarten bleibt, was AMD bis dahin auf die Beine stellt. Hinzu kommt noch die Frage, wie viele die gleiche Idee haben (Angebot / Nachfrage).

Beispiel Versuch: Wenn die 980 Ti in ferner Zukunft, noch etwas über auf dem Leistungsniveau der neuen Mittelklasse Karten (sagen wir mal Spaßeshalber GTX1080, R10 490) ist, dafür aber Einbuße in der Vram Größe und im Verbrauch hat, kann man sie folglich nur unter dem Neupreis der Mittelklasse Karten ansetzten. Sollten diese Karten NEU 500 € Kosten kannst du in etwa mit 400 € für deine gebrauchte 980 Ti rechnen.

Sowas ist halt sehr schwer abzuschätzen


----------



## DoGyAUT (3. April 2016)

Hab seit einer Woche nun meine 980 Ti mit der Corsair HG10 und einer H90 am laufen.

Die Kühlleistung ist mit einer H90 super 

27° idle und 35-45° bei Vollast mit 900RPM auf den AF14 Lüftern.

Einziges Manko! Man muss unbedingt den Corsair Radiallüfter austauschen!

Dieser läuft minimal mit 25% ~1700RPM - für reine VRM Kühlung viel zu laut.

Habe mir den einer GTX 660 Ti Referenz geklaut und ausgetauscht.

Dieser läuft nun minimal bei 25% mit ~830 RPM unhörbar.

Muss zugeben das die AiO's doch nicht so schlecht sind wie ich mir immer gedacht habe - beim nächsten Rechner werd ich wohl komplett auf custom loop WaKü wechseln.


----------



## pupsi11 (3. April 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Wassergekühlt ist die ja nicht wirklich...
> Die ist nur lauter, heißer und schwächer als die meisten anderen. Die Kompakt-WaKü ist vergleichweise schwach und laut und der mitgelieferte Lüfter spielt im unteren Drittel. Ich kann sie nicht empfehlen und würde Dir eher zu ner ordentlichen Karte mit Luftkühlung raten (das Forum ist voller Empfehlungen, ich würde wie gesagt entweder die Palit Jetstream oder die EVGA SC+ empfehlen)... da sparste auch noch Geld und hast mehr Leistung.


muss ich dir wohl mal in die parade grätschen. 
hast du die waterforce in der hand gehabt, geschweige denn getestet? ich glaub kaum, sonst würdest nicht so ein mist verbreiten. die waterforce ist weder laut noch warm. die waterforce hat auch mehr leistung als eine palit oder evga sc+.



framekiller28 schrieb:


> Bin an der Gigabyte Waterforce 980ti interessiert. Hat die eventuell einer hier aus den Forum bereits und kann was zur Lautstärke bzw. Pumpen Geräusche sagen? Bzw auch was das Potenzial des übertakten angeht?
> 
> Oder ist hier jemand mit einer anderen Wasser gekühlten 980ti unterwegs der was dazu sagen kann, wir die oben genannten Punkte bei ihren Karten So ausfallen?


ich hab die karte, und kann nur gutes berichten. unter last wird die karte nicht wärmer wie 56°C bei 30% lüfter. im idle 22°C. egal wie lang ich gezockt hab, mehr als 30% ging der lüfter nicht hoch. wenn du selbst hand anlegen willst bekommst du ohne probleme 50°C hin.
ohne zutun ist der boosttakt 1443mhz. OC schafft meine karte 1583/2150mhz in games. bei benchmarks bissel weniger. mit einem mod-bios sollte noch mehr drin sein.
weder der lüfter noch die pumpe machen "lärm". 
die 30% lüfter in zahlen: 1080rpm.


----------



## hamburgcity (3. April 2016)

Bevor ich jetzt einen neuen Beitrag starte. Bin am überlegen mir eine weitere 980Ti zu holen und im SLI laufen zu lassen. Mit dem Netzteil (siehe Signatur) wird es wohl knapp, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2016)

Jap, nen 750W Netzteil sollte es schon sein.


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

hallo 980 ti profis 

ich brauch ne neue karte zum Falten und da ist mir die ti ins Auge gesprungen. Frage ist jetzt nur: Welche?
Habe folgende in die engere Auswahl genommen:
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V323-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche würdet ihr unter dem Gesichtspunkt: Leistungsaufnahme, Geräuschentwicklung, Wärmeentwicklung im Dauer Betrieb empfehlen? Spiele Leistung ist egal die haben alle mehr als genug für mich


----------



## Schmenki (4. April 2016)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt einen neuen Beitrag starte. Bin am überlegen mir eine weitere 980Ti zu holen und im SLI laufen zu lassen. Mit dem Netzteil (siehe Signatur) wird es wohl knapp, oder?


Dein Netzteil hat auch nur 2x PCI-E Anschlüsse und ist somit auch schon wegen der Anschlussmöglichkeit auf 1x Karte begrenzt 



Kashura schrieb:


> hallo 980 ti profis
> 
> ich brauch ne neue karte zum Falten und da ist mir die ti ins Auge gesprungen. Frage ist jetzt nur: Welche?
> Habe folgende in die engere Auswahl genommen:
> ...



Ich stand auch vor der Frage und die Empfehlung ist definitiv die Palit unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man nicht selber Hand anlegt.


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich stand auch vor der Frage und die Empfehlung ist definitiv die Palit unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man nicht selber Hand anlegt.



Hat die Palit einen Vorteil bezüglich Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Wärmeentwicklung? Laut PCGH Heft steht die MSI mit 204 Watt oder so etwas unter den anderen 980 ti. Bei einem 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb können ein paar Watt schon viel ausmachen. Geräusch und Wärmeentwicklung ist wahrscheinlich die Palit die Beste. Garantie ganz klar = Evga


----------



## Schmenki (4. April 2016)

Die Palit hat laut Test den höchsten Verbrauch.
Würde dann vll raus fallen.

Wie sieht es mit der Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme aus?
Die ist etwas lauter als die Palit aber leiser als die MSI.
Beim Verbrauch hängt die Karte auch zwischen der Palit und MSI.

Wäre so ein Mittelweg zwischen Verbrauch und Lautstärke.

Neun Partnerkarten der GeForce GTX 98  Ti im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Die Palit hat laut Test den höchsten Verbrauch.
> Würde dann vll raus fallen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme aus?
> ...



Wäre die perfekte Alternative...... wenn sich nicht zu lang wäre für mein Gehäuse xD


----------



## Schmenki (4. April 2016)

Ok das habe ich jetzt nicht beachtet.

Dann musst du entscheiden was auf dauer dich mehr stört.
Der Verbrauch oder die Lautstärke.


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ok das habe ich jetzt nicht beachtet.
> 
> Dann musst du entscheiden was auf dauer dich mehr stört.
> Der Verbrauch oder die Lautstärke.



ich denke es wird die MSI werden. Lautstärke ist eigentlich egal da der PC mittlerweile im Wohnzimmer steht. Ich warte noch auf ne Antwort von Raff dann bestell ich wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2016)

Mit dem ACX 2.0 + Kühler habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen hinter mir. Daher würde ich gleich eine EVGA nehmen und den Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei ruhigen 120mm Lüftern montieren. Oder den Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei 140mm Lüftern. 

Die Palit hat eine aktive Backplate Kühlung, dafür hat die EVGA eine Baseplate.


----------



## chischko (4. April 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mit dem ACX 2.0 + Kühler habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen hinter mir. Daher würde ich gleich eine EVGA nehmen und den Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei ruhigen 120mm Lüftern montieren. Oder den Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei 140mm Lüftern.
> 
> Die Palit hat eine aktive Backplate Kühlung, dafür hat die EVGA eine Baseplate.



Noch dazu wo die Garantie voll erhalten bleuibt. Unter Luft wäre das heute auch meine Wahl! 

Ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Was meinst Du mit "aktiver Backplatekühlung"? Ich seh davon irgendwie aus den Bildern nix und wundere mich gerade was das sein soll?


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mit dem ACX 2.0 + Kühler habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen hinter mir. Daher würde ich gleich eine EVGA nehmen und den Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei ruhigen 120mm Lüftern montieren. Oder den Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei 140mm Lüftern.
> 
> Die Palit hat eine aktive Backplate Kühlung, dafür hat die EVGA eine Baseplate.



Basteln will ich eigentlich gar nichts. Aber wäre sicher eine sehr gute Lösung was Lautstärke und Temp angeht


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2016)

Naja, die Palit hat auf der Rückseite des VRM Managements ein WLP Tape quer über das PCB womit die Wärme auch an die Backplate abgegeben wird. Siehe Link.

Palit GTX 98 Ti Super JetStream 6 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Kashura (4. April 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Naja, die Palit hat auf der Rückseite des VRM Managements ein WLP Tape quer über das PCB womit die Wärme auch an die Backplate abgegeben wird. Siehe Link.
> 
> Palit GTX 98 Ti Super JetStream 6 GB Review | techPowerUp



fällt aber so oder so durch den Stromhunger raus


----------



## chischko (4. April 2016)

Ah achso... dann ist das doch aber rein passiv, oder? 
Aktiv wäre mMn mit nem zusätzlichen Fan auf der Rückseite oder von mir aus noch ner Heatpipe auf der Backplate, die dann in den großen Kühlkörper endet oder so... das ist für mich ne rein passive Geschichte, oder täusche ich mich hier?


----------



## -H1N1- (4. April 2016)

Ich bin mit dem ACX2.0 Kühler doch recht zufrieden. Immerhin schafft er es die Karte verhältnissmäßig gut zu kühlen. Andere Hersteller, bei denen der Kühlkörper größer ist und teilweise 3 Lüfter verbaut sind, bekommen das nicht hin.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2016)

Doch, die Palit. 

Ja, passiv.


----------



## smashbob (4. April 2016)

Hey,

ich werde mir die Palit Super Jetstream zulegen, mann liest immer mal von Spulenfiepen, als Netzteil zu der Karte wollte ich mir folgendes holen:
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W, hat jemand die gleiche Konstellation und kann was zu fiepen sagen?

Gruß

smash


----------



## Schmenki (4. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich werde mir die Palit Super Jetstream zulegen, mann liest immer mal von Spulenfiepen, als Netzteil zu der Karte wollte ich mir folgendes holen:
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W, hat jemand die gleiche Konstellation und kann was zu fiepen sagen?
> ...



Ich habe das gleiche Netzteil und heute Abend kommt die EVGA SC+.
Anschließend kann ich dir bestimmt was zu dieser Karte in Verbindung mit dem BQ sagen


----------



## DaHell63 (4. April 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mit dem ACX 2.0 + Kühler habe ich keine so guten Erfahrungen hinter mir. Daher würde ich gleich eine EVGA nehmen und den Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei ruhigen 120mm Lüftern montieren. Oder den Prolimatech MK-26 mit zwei 140mm Lüftern.
> 
> Die Palit hat eine aktive Backplate Kühlung, dafür hat die EVGA eine Baseplate.



Entweder hast Du mit deiner Karte einfach Pech gehabt , oder @ -H1N1- und ich einfach Glück mit unseren Karten.
Bei besonders aufwendigen Spielen wie Dirt Rally mit allem an und in 4K , oder in Witcher 3 voll aufgedreht drehen meine Lüfter schon mal bis 34% auf ( ca 1140 RPM bei ung. 74-75 Grad ).
Was ich jetzt schon noch als relativ leise empfinde.
Ansonsten liege ich immer so zwischen 71-72 Grad und bei ca 33% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Und bei einer alltagstauglichen Taktrate von über 1440Mhz finde ich das doch brauchbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 98  Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-393 K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3


----------



## Meroveus (4. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich werde mir die Palit Super Jetstream zulegen, mann liest immer mal von Spulenfiepen, als Netzteil zu der Karte wollte ich mir folgendes holen:
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W, hat jemand die gleiche Konstellation und kann was zu fiepen sagen?
> ...



Viele berichten, das nach einem Wechsel von einem P10 auf ein E10, das Spulenfiepen verschwunden ist. Deine Chancen stehen gut . Sollte es am Anfang trotzdem vorhanden sein, dann übe dich in ein bisschen Geduld. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, kann es sich mildern oder komplett verschwinden.


----------



## defPlaya (4. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich werde mir die Palit Super Jetstream zulegen, mann liest immer mal von Spulenfiepen, als Netzteil zu der Karte wollte ich mir folgendes holen:
> be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W, hat jemand die gleiche Konstellation und kann was zu fiepen sagen?
> ...


Hab die gleich Konfig und es fiept und zierpt... leider!


----------



## smashbob (4. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Netzteil und heute Abend kommt die EVGA SC+.
> Anschließend kann ich dir bestimmt was zu dieser Karte in Verbindung mit dem BQ sagen



Hey, na ich will mir doch die Palit Super Jetsteam holen, da bringt mir die Info deiner EVGA SC+ doch jarnischts oder,
ist das bei allen Karten gleich? 



Meroveus schrieb:


> Viele berichten, das nach einem Wechsel von einem P10 auf ein E10, das Spulenfiepen verschwunden ist. Deine Chancen stehen gut . Sollte es am Anfang trotzdem vorhanden sein, dann übe dich in ein bisschen Geduld. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, kann es sich mildern oder komplett verschwinden.



P10, E10?  Wofür stehen diese Abkürzungen denn? Ich würde die Karte gerne wenn Sie Spulenfiepen aufweist umtauschen. 14 Tage habe ich ja Rückgaberecht. Du sagst es könnte nach einer Gewissen Zeit verschwinden, gibt es Szenarien die man am PC durchgehen kann um diesen Vorgang zu beschleunigen? Hab sehr sehr gute Ohren, mich würde so ein hochfrequentes fiepen wirklich sehr nerven.



defPlaya schrieb:


> Hab die gleich Konfig und es fiept und zierpt... leider!



Oh mann, das tut mir leid. Wie lange hast du die Karte schon im Betrieb? Ist ein Umtausch noch möglich?


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Entweder hast Du mit deiner Karte einfach Pech gehabt , oder @ -H1N1- und ich einfach Glück mit unseren Karten.
> Bei besonders aufwendigen Spielen wie Dirt Rally mit allem an und in 4K , oder in Witcher 3 voll aufgedreht drehen meine Lüfter schon mal bis 34% auf ( ca 1140 RPM bei ung. 74-75 Grad ).
> Was ich jetzt schon noch als relativ leise empfinde.
> Ansonsten liege ich immer so zwischen 71-72 Grad und bei ca 33% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
> ...



Bei ca. 750U/min und bei 1.800U/min hat er gejammert. Also Nebengeräusche. 

Und es kommt immer darauf an wie hoch die Belastung ist. Nur weil The Witcher oder Dirt Rally irgendein gutes Spiel ist, heißt das nicht das es auch belastend ist. Zumal Cities Skylines ähnlich wie 3DMark Sky Diver mal bis zu 360W aus der Karte zieht - 1,20v @ 1.481/1.980mhz.  Oder eben 310W bei 1,125v @ 1.405/1.780mhz.


----------



## chischko (4. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey, na ich will mir doch die Palit Super Jetsteam holen, da bringt mir die Info deiner EVGA SC+ doch jarnischts oder,
> ist das bei allen Karten gleich?
> 
> 
> ...



1. Nein das bringt dir nichts^^... Ist aber generell Glücksspiel! Kann vorkommen, muss nicht! Von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich!

2. P10 ist das Dark Power Pro 10 (das P11 gibt es auch schon, ist der techn. Nachfolger des P10). Das E10 ist das Straight Power 10. Das P und E sind lediglich Produktbezeichnungen und keine echten Abkürzungen wie ich glaube ... Das E10 z.B. heisst voll E10-CM-500W ... E10, Cablemanagement, 500W

3. Ob das nen Umtauschgrund ist ist nicht gesagt... Außerdem weisste ja nicht wie die nächste fiept und zirpt.


----------



## defPlaya (5. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Oh mann, das tut mir leid. Wie lange hast du die Karte schon im Betrieb? Ist ein Umtausch noch möglich?



Nein ist nicht mehr möglich, weil 1. ich die beim Verkaufsstart gekauft habe und 2. ich den Kühler durch einen EK-Block getauscht habe. Aber wenn ich am zocken bin höre ich die Karte Gott sei dank nicht so sehr. 
Spulenfiepen wäre für mich definitiv ein Rückgabegrund innerhalb von 14 Tagen. Ich würde die solange umtauschen, bis es erträglich ist. Ein Traum wäre ja eine EVGA Classfield GTX 1080 Ti 8 oder mehr GB und inklusive eines EK Waterblocks der alles abdeckt!


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

toll merci für die vorstellung, jetzt hast mich zum sabbern gebracht xD

innerhalbd 14tage is das ja eh egal da kannstes einfach so zurpckgebn. musst das teil halt nur in der zeit auf herz und nieren prüfen.
kla es ist nicht die feinste art, aber die einfachste lösung


----------



## Schmenki (5. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


so erster Test mit der Karte ist erfolgreich.
Muss mich mal einlesen bezüglich OC.
Ich hatte jetzt ne Stunde die Karte mit dem Morpheus laufen und komme auf folgende Werte:
Core: 1488MHz
Max GPU Temp: 64°
Core Volt: 1,1990V


Denke mal muss noch etwas Feintuning betreiben und das dort noch etwas geht 


Übrigens habe ich nur beim Beenden von Heaven bei 1000+ FPS leichtes zirpen aber das hört man nur beim offenen Gehäuse.
Wenn Last entsteht dann gibt es auch ein leichtes zirpen aber das hört man auch nur wenn man sein Ohr an das Gehäuse legt.


Asic: 76,7


----------



## defPlaya (5. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> toll merci für die vorstellung, jetzt hast mich zum sabbern gebracht xD
> 
> innerhalbd 14tage is das ja eh egal da kannstes einfach so zurpckgebn. musst das teil halt nur in der zeit auf herz und nieren prüfen.
> kla es ist nicht die feinste art, aber die einfachste lösung


Hahahahah hach ja wir dürfen ja träumen!


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> so erster Test mit der Karte ist erfolgreich.
> ...



du hast den gleichen asic wie ich, aufs 0,1% genau xD
ich renn im mom testweise 1550mhz vei 1,175v. somit kann man das man wohl sagen (oder zumindestens mal behaupten) das der asic bei maxwell genausowenig über die taktfreudigkeit aussagt wie früher.
gibt ja immer noch leute die sagen man kanns daran erkennen, aber nachm bissl rumforschen verfolgt das kein muster. alles über 1500mhz (also schon die rareren modele)hat kreuz und quer alle möglichen asic prozente durch.


----------



## Meroveus (5. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> gibt ja immer noch leute die sagen man kanns daran erkennen, aber nachm bissl rumforschen verfolgt das kein muster. alles über 1500mhz (also schon die rareren modele)hat kreuz und quer alle möglichen asic prozente durch.



Ja man kann es mehr als Richtlinie / Wegweiser betrachten. Es ist aber kein Garant.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. April 2016)

naja wegweiser...
das krasseste was ich gefunden hab war asic über 90% (war glaub 92,3%) und schafft keine 1480mhz mit der maxspannung die die karge hergab mit modbios (waren glaub 1,25v).

naja in den meisten fällen kannman es als wegweiser nutzen, aber wie immer, ausernahmen bestätigen die regel^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2016)

Also ich würde kein Wegweiser folgen der ständig die Richtung ändert


----------



## Meroveus (6. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein Wegweiser folgen der ständig die Richtung ändert



Ich auch nicht 

Man muss es vielleicht anders Formulieren. In der Mehrheit kommen Karten mit höherer ASIC, auch auf ein höheres OC Ergebnis. Sagen wir 60% aller Karten mit über 70% Asic. In 40% der Fälle ist es genau anders herum, so das auch Karten mit über 80% ASIC, nicht auf das Ergebnis einer Karte mit 65% ASIC kommen. 

Sowie in meinem Fall, mir bringen 75, keine Ahnung % nicht viel beim Maximalen OC (wie man in der Signatur erkennen kann).

Ich nenne es jetzt neu: Grober Orientierungspunkt (kann noch abgeändert werden)


----------



## chischko (6. April 2016)

Alternativer Formulierungsvorschlag: Grobe Indikation!


----------



## Gohrbi (6. April 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht
> 
> Man muss es vielleicht anders Formulieren. In der Mehrheit kommen Karten mit höherer ASIC, auch auf ein höheres OC Ergebnis. Sagen wir 60% aller Karten mit über 70% Asic. In 40% der Fälle ist es genau anders herum, so das auch Karten mit über 80% ASIC, nicht auf das Ergebnis einer Karte mit 65% ASIC kommen.
> 
> ...



Meine Karte hat Asic von 69,5 und läuft ohne VCore Erhöhung mit +150MHz also 1454 MHz. Bei 1,19V. Max. oc habe ich noch nicht versucht, weil ich denke es ist genug Dampf da.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2016)

Die ASIC Quality gibt nunmal auch nur Auskunft über die Höhe der Leckströme und somit dem default Voltage. Über das totale OC Vermögen der GPU sagt es allein nicht viel.
Da die absolute Mehrheit aber nur 24/7 Hausfrauen Tuning betreibt, gibt es die Tendenz: höheres Binning, höheres OC


----------



## tonikroos1987 (6. April 2016)

Man muss dazu sagen das die Temperatur eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Die Karten mit der höheren ASIC Wert brauchen auch eine entsprechende Kühlung um das OC Vermögen auszuspielen.
Meine 980Ti Classified hat einen ASIC Wert von 86%. Mit Stock Kühler hatte ich max 1510 MHz und bis zu 80°C.
Mit WaKü komme ich auf 1580 MHz mit 60°C
Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der ASIC Wert schon ein Wert für den OC Wert steht aber auch bei entsprechender Kühlung.


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

Zu Hause wartet eine 980 Ti von MSI auf mich  bin gespannt was das gute Stück so leistet beim Falten.


----------



## Schmenki (6. April 2016)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen das die Temperatur eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Die Karten mit der höheren ASIC Wert brauchen auch eine entsprechende Kühlung um das OC Vermögen auszuspielen.
> Meine 980Ti Classified hat einen ASIC Wert von 86%. Mit Stock Kühler hatte ich max 1510 MHz und bis zu 80°C.
> Mit WaKü komme ich auf 1580 MHz mit 60°C
> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der ASIC Wert schon ein Wert für den OC Wert steht aber auch bei entsprechender Kühlung.



Welche Spannung hast du anliegen?


----------



## Meroveus (6. April 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Meine Karte hat Asic von 69,5 und läuft ohne VCore Erhöhung mit +150MHz also 1454 MHz. Bei 1,19V. Max. oc habe ich noch nicht versucht, weil ich denke es ist genug Dampf da.



Macht nach Adam Riese 1252 Base Clock nach dem OC von +150 MHz (bei deiner Karte). Meine macht nur + 70 MHz mit, was in 1222 MHz Base Clock resultiert (1152 MHz ab Werk, statt 1102 MHz wie bei dir). 

Somit haben wir es wieder  niedrigere ASIC schlägt höhere. Ich werde heute Abend mal versuchen, was dran ist an dem Gerücht, das Afterburner bei manchen kein stabiles OC zustande bringt und mit Precision X testen (auch wenn ich eigentlich zufrieden bin).


----------



## Gohrbi (6. April 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Macht nach Adam Riese 1252 Base Clock nach dem OC von +150 MHz (bei deiner Karte). Meine macht nur + 70 MHz mit, was in 1222 MHz Base Clock resultiert (1152 MHz ab Werk, statt 1102 MHz wie bei dir).
> 
> Somit haben wir es wieder  niedrigere ASIC schlägt höhere. Ich werde heute Abend mal versuchen, was dran ist an dem Gerücht, das Afterburner bei manchen kein stabiles OC zustande bringt und mit Precision X testen (auch wenn ich eigentlich zufrieden bin).



ab Werk hat meine 1102 spielt aber , ohne was zu ändern, bei 1304MHz.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (6. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Welche Spannung hast du anliegen?



1,23V


----------



## Noxxphox (6. April 2016)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen das die Temperatur eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Die Karten mit der höheren ASIC Wert brauchen auch eine entsprechende Kühlung um das OC Vermögen auszuspielen.
> Meine 980Ti Classified hat einen ASIC Wert von 86%. Mit Stock Kühler hatte ich max 1510 MHz und bis zu 80°C.
> Mit WaKü komme ich auf 1580 MHz mit 60°C
> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der ASIC Wert schon ein Wert für den OC Wert steht aber auch bei entsprechender Kühlung.



60°C mit wakü?
ivh schaff  nefma 40 mit meinen 1,23v. entweder hast du zu wenig fläche oder du machst was falsch xD


----------



## tonikroos1987 (6. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> 60°C mit wakü?
> ivh schaff  nefma 40 mit meinen 1,23v. entweder hast du zu wenig fläche oder du machst was falsch xD



Ja habe auch nur nen 280er Radi und ist für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Leistung. Und ob die Gpu nun 40grad oder 60grad unter Last hat interessiert mich jetzt nicht so


----------



## Schmenki (7. April 2016)

Ich habe mit meinem Morpheus auch max 60° bei 1,23V und 1513MHz bei ca. 1000rpm


----------



## tonikroos1987 (7. April 2016)

Welche Karte und wie ist dein ASIC?
Wie lief der Umbau auf Morpheus?


----------



## Thaurial (7. April 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem Morpheus auch max 60° bei 1,23V und 1513MHz bei ca. 1000rpm



1000rpm nerven aber auch - mich zumindest


auf 60°C komm ich auch bei 1492Mhz und 40°C Wassertemperatur. +32mv im precisionX, aber weiß gerade nicht genau wieviel V das dann im Endeffekt sind.


----------



## Schmenki (7. April 2016)

- EVGA SC+ ACX2.0
- Asic 76,7%

Umbau? Einfach die 4 Schrauben hinten vom EVGA Kühler entfernen, sauber machen, Wärmeleitpaste drauf und Morpheus mit seinen Schrauben montieren.
Dank der Grundplatte von der EVGA brauch man nichts kleben oder ähnliches


----------



## Meroveus (7. April 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ab Werk hat meine 1102 spielt aber , ohne was zu ändern, bei 1304MHz.



Deswegen habe ich ja mit dem Base Clock gerechnet. Der Maximale Boost sieht ja wieder anders aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. April 2016)

Mit 1.405/1.890mhz - 1,12v @ 284,16W habe ich schon 71°C am Kern von der EVGA 980 Ti Classified und dem Morpheus @ 2x Noiseblocker PL-2 @ 1.200U/min. Bei 1.481/1.980mhz - 1,20v geht das schon mal auf die 82°C zu, da werden dann aber auch 360W verheizt.

Es kommt immer darauf an wie der Chip heizt. Der hier hat zB. eine ASIC von 76,9%. Den Abdruck des NVIDIA Schriftzugs sieht man am Kühlerboden vom Morpheus, also sollte der Anpressdruck passen. Ich montierte den Kühler ca. 10 mal neu weil die Temperauren jedes mal anders waren. Bei zu wenig WLP hätte ich den Chip nicht kühlen können, bei zu viel war es besser, aber auch nicht optimal. Naja, der Kühler hat an der kühlsten Stelle 61°C gehabt, also könnte das mit der Kühlleistung schon passen, wenn am HS die Hitze mit 82°C an die Headpipes abgeben.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (7. April 2016)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mit 1.405/1.890mhz - 1,12v @ 284,16W habe ich schon 71°C am Kern von der EVGA 980 Ti Classified und dem Morpheus @ 2x Noiseblocker PL-2 @ 1.200U/min. Bei 1.481/1.980mhz - 1,20v geht das schon mal auf die 82°C zu, da werden dann aber auch 360W verheizt.
> 
> Es kommt immer darauf an wie der Chip heizt. Der hier hat zB. eine ASIC von 76,9%. Den Abdruck des NVIDIA Schriftzugs sieht man am Kühlerboden vom Morpheus, also sollte der Anpressdruck passen. Ich montierte den Kühler ca. 10 mal neu weil die Temperauren jedes mal anders waren. Bei zu wenig WLP hätte ich den Chip nicht kühlen können, bei zu viel war es besser, aber auch nicht optimal. Naja, der Kühler hat an der kühlsten Stelle 61°C gehabt, also könnte das mit der Kühlleistung schon passen, wenn am HS die Hitze mit 82°C an die Headpipes abgeben.



Das kommt mir schon deutlich realistischer vor von der Temperatur her.
Was hat denn Schmenki anders gemacht als du?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. April 2016)

ev besseren airflow. der kann einiges bewirken.


----------



## DoGyAUT (8. April 2016)

Meine 980 Ti hat 1,187V @1460MHz Core / 1800MHz Memory. GPU ist im Idle auf 27-32° und auf Last bei 40-50°. Kühler ist eine H90 mit 2x Noctua AF-14 auf 750 RPM - kombiniert mit einer Corsair HG10 N980 (wobei der Standard Radial durch einen leiseren GTX 660 Ti Ref Radial getauscht wurde).

Die 1,5Ghz werden durch das TDP Limit von 110% nicht konstant erreicht. Wobei der FPS Gewinn so gut wie nicht/kaum vorhanden ist ab 1,4Ghz+ 

ASIC von 71,1%


----------



## Jolly91 (9. April 2016)

Ich hab mal eben EVGA Precision X installiert. Und die Spannung wird bei meiner Classified schon sehr genau gemessen. Bei eingestellten 1,200v fällt die Spannung auf 1,180 - 1,185v ab.


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (9. April 2016)

Wo kann man denn den ASIC-Wert meiner Karte auslesen?


----------



## GottesMissionar (9. April 2016)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn den ASIC-Wert meiner Karte auslesen?



GPU-Z installieren. Programm öffnen. Links oben in die Ecke klicken -> "Read ASIC-Quality". Fertig


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (9. April 2016)

Danke , 75,6% nich schlecht


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Meine 980 Ti hat 1,187V @1460MHz Core / 1800MHz Memory. GPU ist im Idle auf 27-32° und auf Last bei 40-50°. Kühler ist eine H90 mit 2x Noctua AF-14 auf 750 RPM - kombiniert mit einer Corsair HG10 N980 (wobei der Standard Radial durch einen leiseren GTX 660 Ti Ref Radial getauscht wurde).
> 
> Die 1,5Ghz werden durch das TDP Limit von 110% nicht konstant erreicht. Wobei der FPS Gewinn so gut wie nicht/kaum vorhanden ist ab 1,4Ghz+
> 
> ASIC von 71,1%



was sindn bei die 110% dann insgesamt?
weil ich teste mit grad nach unten nochmal von 1,2v an und bin bei 1,187v bei 1,55ghz und komme wenn ich mir den tdp ausrechne auf knapp 247watt. denke das liegt über den 110% oder?

weis garni htmehr was normalerweise so als tdp angestellt ist bei den karten (haben ja meist relativ den gleichen bereich die custom karten) weil ich habn 600w modbios drauf xD


----------



## DoGyAUT (10. April 2016)

War ursprünglich eine EVGA ACX 2.0 Superclocked+ mit Backplate. Diese hat das Referenz PCB (mit Ausnahme das eine Verschraubung nicht ganz 1:1 an der gleichen Stelle liegt. Die HG10 n980 passt trotzdem - die Karte darf nur nicht runter hängen, sonst schießen die Temps auf 95°+. Hab Sie mit Kabelbinder beim Stromanschlusskabel und 5,25" Schacht befestigt. Dann hatte ich wieder meine max 50° unter Last 

Mit ~1450/1800 und 0mV ist die TDP bei ca 98-104%. Das ist auch mein 24/7 setting welches überall läuft außer in Battlefront 

100% TDP sind glaube ich 250W und 110% sollten dann 275W sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

hast du aber ne hungrige karte xD
knapp 100mhz weniger und dabei knapp 30w mehr^^ ich bin etwas erstaunt


----------



## DARPA (10. April 2016)

Ihr dürft nicht immer verschiedene Modelle 1:1 vergleichen. Die G1 hat doch stock schon ein höheres TDP als Referenz, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab.
Da du ja ein Mod Bios hast, kannst du ja ganz einfach mitteilen, wieviel Watt 100% bei dir entsprechen.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

ich sagte doch 600w bios.
den tdp umgerechnet ergab die genante wattzahl. hatte mir aber geirt sind auch 1,187v, bin jetzt zum testen auf 1,181v runter und warn paar watt weniger


----------



## DARPA (10. April 2016)

Deshalb ja auch die Frage, wie die TDP eingestellt ist. Du kannst ja 600W fix auf 100% legen oder nur 300W, aber eine Erhöhung bis 200% zulassen. Wer nicht das erste Mal, dass es zu Missverständnissen kommt 

Davon ab finde ich 1.550/4000 @ 1,187V bei <250W schon extrem. Kann ich fast gar nicht glauben. Selbst wenn man die niedrigere Temps durch H2O berücksichtigt.
Und wozu überhaupt 600W?!


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2016)

isn modbios von dante, daher ich hab die werte nicht festgelegt^^
nur da sind n paar bugs drausn dies beim stockbios der g1 gibt bzw die meisten biose haben. hat nichts damit zu tun das es nen höheren takt zuläst sondern diesen stabiler hält weil irgendwo im bios n paar sachen ungut programiert waren. is mal das was ich gelesen hatte dazu.

aber irgendwie ist msg5 mirn rätsel, glaub muss das mal neu installen. alle games laufen mit 1600 @ 1,23v problemlos, nur mgs5 zickt selbst beib 1550@ 1,2v. zumal es das früher nicht tat^^ denk da hat sich irgendwo nen fehler eingeschlichen.

ja die karte ist echt nice^^


----------



## Meroveus (15. April 2016)

Sag mal Noxxphox, hattest du einfach nur ein glückliches Händchen in der Lotterie, oder hast du die Karte "Pre Tested" erworben ?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. April 2016)

gebraucht gekauft dafurch biliger als die karte neu und ich wusste das der vorbesitzer mit modbios (selfmade) und 1,23v 1530mhz laufn hatte.
nachm anschauen des bioses ist mir aufgefallen das er die karte nunja eher gezügelt hat... der hat im bios mist gebaut.
neues bios drauf und unter wasser gingen denn schonmal 70mhz mehr^^
standardt is eher so 20-40mhz. mit seinem bios komm ich unter wasser aber auch ned höher als 1560, der hat da irgendwie komische werte eingetragen und vorne kreuz und quer alles durhnander.
ich denke da geht mit mehr spannung bestimmt mehr, aber mit 1,6ghz bin ich bei ner 980ti doch schon ganz zufrieden^^


----------



## Dedde (15. April 2016)

welche 980ti würdet ihr denn im sli verbund vorziehen? bei mir wird wohl in nächster zeit ein neuer monitor anstehen. wichtig wäre mir das sie nicht zu heiß werden und nicht zu laut. die gigabyte ist nicht dick sondern nur lang, das würde sich evtl anbieten.
ich warte natürlich erstmal was die neue gen so bringt. aber evtl kann man dann das ein oder andere schnäppchen machen


----------



## JayR91 (16. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> gebraucht gekauft dafurch biliger als die karte neu und ich wusste das der vorbesitzer mit modbios (selfmade) und 1,23v 1530mhz laufn hatte.
> nachm anschauen des bioses ist mir aufgefallen das er die karte nunja eher gezügelt hat... der hat im bios mist gebaut.
> neues bios drauf und unter wasser gingen denn schonmal 70mhz mehr^^
> standardt is eher so 20-40mhz. mit seinem bios komm ich unter wasser aber auch ned höher als 1560, der hat da irgendwie komische werte eingetragen und vorne kreuz und quer alles durhnander.
> ich denke da geht mit mehr spannung bestimmt mehr, aber mit 1,6ghz bin ich bei ner 980ti doch schon ganz zufrieden^^


was meine wohl mit mod bios packt, mit normalen auf jeden Fall 1550Mhz


----------



## Noxxphox (16. April 2016)

mitm normalen kam ich bei 1,23v auch nur bis 1580mhz... modbios kann bissl helfn^^
faszinierend das man nen bios selbst so schlecht moddn kann das weniger als mit stock geht...


----------



## JayR91 (16. April 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> mitm normalen kam ich bei 1,23v auch nur bis 1580mhz... modbios kann bissl helfn^^
> faszinierend das man nen bios selbst so schlecht moddn kann das weniger als mit stock geht...


kannst ja noch Spannung voll aufdrehen auf 1,25


----------



## Noxxphox (16. April 2016)

1,281v wenn mann den 6,5mv boost mitzählt, aber da skaliert se nimmer so gut.
auserdem heizt da dann nur die backpkate abartig auf, mehr nicht und das muss nicht sein^^.
ich bin mit 1,6ghz ganz zufrieden^^ damit is die karte schon recht rar^^

und der wiederverkaufswert bei den kommenden big chips 2017 freut sich dann auch^^


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage: gibt bereits Erfahrungen mit einer Zotac 980ti Omega. Wie weit kann man diese ungefähr ohne ModBios übertakten?


----------



## Noxxphox (19. April 2016)

faszinierend das die leute es noch immer nich verstehen wolln^^
das kann dir KEINER sagen da jeder chip ein unikat ist. man kann sagen das der durchschnitschip der 980tis 1400-1500mitmacht. alles drüber is schon rarer


----------



## brooker (19. April 2016)

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber das war nicht meine  Frage. Ich formuliere kurz um. Hat hier jemand eine Zotac GTX 980ti Omega und wie sind dessen OC Erkenntnisse zu dieser Karte? 
Das die nicht 1:1 passen ist mir klar. Die Info gibt mir aber einen groben Anhaltspunkt, denn die pauschal draufgelegten 1500MHz macht die Karte ohne Probleme.


----------



## JayR91 (21. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber das war nicht meine  Frage. Ich formuliere kurz um. Hat hier jemand eine Zotac GTX 980ti Omega und wie sind dessen OC Erkenntnisse zu dieser Karte?
> Das die nicht 1:1 passen ist mir klar. Die Info gibt mir aber einen groben Anhaltspunkt, denn die pauschal draufgelegten 1500MHz macht die Karte ohne Probleme.


Er hat dich schon richtig verstanden. Du kannst auch eine erwischen die garantiert keine 1500Mhz macht. Was hat Zotac mit dem Chip von Nvidia zu tun, keiner selektiert außer Evga mit ihren Asic spielerein. Es ist reines Glücksspiel, frag lieber generell die Besitzer irgendeiner 980ti was sie mit Mod Bios rausgekriegt haben wenn sie mit Standard Bios schon die 1500 geknackt haben


----------



## rackcity (25. April 2016)

hat wer kurzerhand nen link bzw eine idee wie ich das bios am besten anpassen kann bei einer superjetstream 980ti?

damit die lüfter nicht bei 60/61° anspringen sondern erst bei 63grad.

sonst drehen meine lüfter immer wieder an


eventuell hat wer ja schonmal was in diese richtung gemacht.


gruß


----------



## Noxxphox (25. April 2016)

setzt einfach im editor die starttemp höhernoder liege ich falsch?
hab schon lange kein lukü bios mehr gemoddet xD


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2016)

Ja, einfach 3-5°C höher stellen und fertig.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, aber das war nicht meine  Frage. Ich formuliere kurz um. Hat hier jemand eine Zotac GTX 980ti Omega und wie sind dessen OC Erkenntnisse zu dieser Karte?
> Das die nicht 1:1 passen ist mir klar. Die Info gibt mir aber einen groben Anhaltspunkt, denn die pauschal draufgelegten 1500MHz macht die Karte ohne Probleme.


*Meldt* Ohne Spannungserhöhung (1,19V) kackt meine bei 1405 (Mem auf Standard Takt) ab. Meine Karte hängt out-of-the-box am Spannungslimit. Ist das bei deiner auch so?


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

@Birdy84: nein, ich habe damit kein Problem. 1450 MHz überall stabil, ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen, Kurzzeitig habe ich auch 1500MHz am Laufen gehabt. Allerdings habe ich nicht weiter getestet. Das kommt die Tage noch. Gerade ist wenig Zeit.

Läuft die Karte bei Dir unter Luft oder Wasser?


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2016)

Meine Karte hat den Standard Kühler von Zotac.

Ein "Problem" hat die Karte nicht, wollte nur wissen, was bei deiner Karte den Boost limitiert? Powertarget und Kühlung sind ja von Haus aus recht großzügig bei der Karte...


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

... sobald ich mit allen Tests durch bin, kann ich zu den Ergebnissen gern berichten.


----------



## Meroveus (27. April 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> *Meldt* Ohne Spannungserhöhung (1,19V) kackt meine bei 1405 (Mem auf Standard Takt) ab. Meine Karte hängt out-of-the-box am Spannungslimit. Ist das bei deiner auch so?



Oh je ... ein Leidensgenosse. Meine Karte macht mit Standardspannung auch nur + 70 MHz mit, was ab 65° in 1425 MHz resultiert. Nach erhöhen der Spannung, steigt der Boost noch an, aber der Takt lässt sich trotzdem nicht weiter erhöhen (als +70) .


----------



## Birdy84 (27. April 2016)

Also sobald du die Baseclock weiter erhöhst, läuft die Karte nicht mehr stabil? Das klingt als ob im Bios die minimale Spannung der jeweiligen Booststufe zu gering ist.


----------



## Meroveus (28. April 2016)

Jop ich kann nur +70 MHz auf den Base Clock geben, egal bei welcher Spannung. Ich hätte ja mal Appetit auf ein Mod Bios, aber der Garantie Verlust schreckt mich ab. Vor allem da meine Karte schon einigen hier im Forum abgeraucht ist.


----------



## brooker (28. April 2016)

... das zu wissen ist echt blöd. Ist bekannt was die Ursache für das Abrauchen war?


----------



## DARPA (28. April 2016)

Man kennt nur die Folge, und zwar durchgebrannter Mosfet. Wahrscheinlich durch ungenügende Kühlung in Kombination mit Stromspitzen.

Gibt sicher nicht umsonst die X4 mit zusätzlicher Pipe und Miniquirl für die Spannungswandler.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. April 2016)

habe jetzt die Karte mit +170 MHz GPU Takt laufen. Wenn ich VCore etwas erhöhen tue, dann kackt die Karte ab. 
Wollte auf +200 gehen und VCore etwas anheben, ging nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. April 2016)

faszinierend, die karte rennt stundenlang mgs5, witcher 3 etc mit 1,6ghz. aber in mgs5 zwischensequehzen schmiert sie immer innerhalb 5min ab. irgendwas muss bei diesen sequenzen flsch alufen da genau diese ja nicht so grafikkartenlastig sind, es aber trotzdem IMMER nur da abschmiert. hat das zufällig noch wer das es nur in zwischensequenzen bei msg5 abschmiert?
die zwischensequenz vereckt mir auch mit 1580 noch, jedoch kein anderes game und auch da keine zwischensquenzen.


----------



## chischko (30. April 2016)

Meine übersteht die Zwischensequenzen tadellos mit und ohne OC (hab nur den Chip hoch gejagt, Speicher ist @Stock) in MGS 5. Weiß nich... vielleicht nich wegen Überlast sondern nem sonstigen Problem? Vierlleicht mal durch Steam die lokalen Dateien überprüfen lassen? Treiberproblem?


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2016)

Karte runtertakten und testen, fertig.
Was soll man da noch anderes sagen?
Das weiss er aber auch selber.
Wenn sie das gleiche Verhalten mit orignalen Takt hat, dann kann man mal auf Fehlersuche gehen.
Aber wenn ne übertaktete Karte abstürzt, dann könnte es wohl an der Übertaktung liegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. April 2016)

auch bei stock das hab ich getestet.
interesanterweise hat neuinstaln und fehlersuche nichts gebracht. hatte das aber auch schon mit der gtx680.
ev liegts an windoof, muss ich mal neu aufsetzn.

deswegn fragte ich ja. ich persönlich würd wenn ich angebn wollte anderst und mehr schreibn aber jedm das seine. meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Meroveus (2. Mai 2016)

Dann ist die GPU ja quasi ausgeschlossen. Ich hoffe das eine Neuinstallation von Windows Abhilfe schafft, sonst gestaltet sich die Fehlersuche echt schwierig .


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2016)

deswegen ja die frage ob das noch wer hat. dachte ev ist es ja ein fehler des spiels das es gerne in den zwischensquenzen crasht bzw dazu neigt.
naja dann bleibt nur neu aufsetzten, mal schauen wann ich dazu zeit hab


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

... was sagen denn die Logs? Was chrashed?


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Mai 2016)

der grafiktreiber. genauer hab ich nochned geguckt.
das interesante ist ja die taktrate läuft 2 3h problemlos in mgs5. dann kommt ne sequenz die länger als 3 4min dauert und es crasht. jedoch ausschlieslich in den sequenzen. dying light, witcher 4, gtav laufn alle problemlos. ajch mgs5 auser es kommt zu ner sequenz und das ist das was mich einer seits faszinierg andererseits auch tierisch nervt.


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

... Schaue dir mal die Logs an, dann kommt Licht ins Dunkel. Wäre doch blöd, wenn du neu installierst und es dann genauso weiter geht.


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

... mal eine Frage zu Bios modden, 980ti Zotac Omega: ich habe mit NvidiaInspector herausgefunden, dass meine Karte laut GPU-Z mit 1,187V auf 1480MHz stabil läuft. Vom Powerlimit bin ich mit diesem Takt und der Spannung weit entfernt. Nun habe ich mir das original Bios mal angeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich von der Sache doch nur den Boost-Clock, in 13 MHz Schritten, bis auf 1480MHz hoch setzen muss. Dann im Boost-Table schauen, welcher Step der Wert 1480MHz ist. Wäre bei mir Step 53. Im Anschluss im Voltage-Table den Wert 1,187 bei CLK53 und den darunter liegenden eintragen. Das sollte es gewesen sein, oder habe ich etwas vergessen?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Mai 2016)

bei dir ist es cl53? bei mir cl69 aber das könnte am modbios und ein paar eigener modifikationen liegen^^
was mir aufgefallen ist letzte woche (falls wer lust hatves zu testen) das ein ordentlich gemodetes biod stabieler läuft wie nur die benötigte clk's anzupassen. sörich nich nur die in den einzelnen states sondern jeden einzelnen anzupassen bei den spannungen. hab das irgenfwo in nem englishen forum gelesen gehabt und finde es funktioniert. ev ist es auch nur meine wahrnehmung die etwas spinnt, aber die karte tut spaseshalber gewählte taktraten länger zu halten. 
hatte auf die zeit die es vorher durchhielt nicht geachtet bzw gestoppt da ich den tipp für kompletten unsin hielt. fals wer lust hat kann ers ja mal probiern und sagen wies läuft bzw ob der tipp klappt, weil ich denke 99% der user haben nur die clks angepasst die sie benötigen und den rest auf stock gelassen.

ja mussma im log gucken wenn ich das wochenende zeit hab. muss den log imntreiber erstmal finden, ich hab seit jahren den log von ner nv katte nachm treibercrash nimmer angucken müssen. hab ich direktzugriff über die fehlermeldung die mir aufploppt bei win10 oder muss ichn mir erst imbtreiber raussuchen?


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Mai 2016)

Hier ist mal noch eine "günstige" 980Ti :

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 98 Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

... mal eine Frage: Ich habe das original-Bios ausgelesen und die Anlauftemperatur des Lüfters ein wenig nach unten korrigiert. Beim Aufspielen das Bios gibt es immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Software: NVFlash 5.278.0 for Windows, MaxwellBiosTweakerII 1.3.6.0

Monitor an der NV210 mit Standardtreiber. An der GTX980ti ist kein Monitor.


mit spezieller Device Zuweisung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ohne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sobald die CheckSumme nicht passt, ein Fehler ausgeworfen wird. Habe ich was überlesen oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2016)

Benutzt du Nvflash von dieser Seite?
Downloads | techPowerUp


----------



## brooker (4. Mai 2016)

... JoM79, das war der Fehler. Nun geht es. Danke  ... dann passt die Anleitung in EVGA Owers Club leider nicht mehr.


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja noch ein Feedback schuldig: die Karte läuft auf 1.187V stabil mit 1.475MHz. Speicher habe ich noch nicht ins letzte getestet. Vom Powerlimit bin ich noch ein gutes Stück entfernt. Bin mit der Karte zufrieden, denn sie ist unter Last wirklich leise. Das geputzte Anlaufen der Lüfter habe ich mit dem Bios gelöst. Die Anlsuftemperatur habe ich von 60 auf 35 Grad gesenkt. Somit läuft der Lüfter ohne viel zu zucken sauber an.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2016)

Da du grad an dem Bios deine Amp Omega modifizierst, kannst du mal schauen, ob deine Voltage Table ganz oben auch so aussieht wie bei meiner. Fehlen da nicht zwei Einträge?


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

Mahlzeit, mich würde mal eure Eisnchätzung interessieren. Aktuell bekomme ich meine Palit 980Ti unter Luft auf +250Mhz (1465 Boost) bei 60°C und einem Powertarget von 110% (Rest Standart). Ein höheres Powertarget gibt das Stockbios leider nicht her. Von den Temps her ist da aber sicher noch etwas Luft nach oben. 
Wo schätzt ihr würde ich bei der Karte mit 120% oder 130% rauskommen?


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2016)

Gar nix?
Es gibt keinen Unterschied beim Takt wenn das PT nicht limitiert.
Du könntest auch 200% haben und hättest den gleichen Takt.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass das PT nicht limitiert? Würde ich diese Frage stellen wenn es nicht so wäre?


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2016)

Bauchgefühl, würd sich jetzt nicht danach anhören das dein PT limitiert.
HWiNFO64 loggt das PT sehr schön mit, zieh das Diagramm mal auf die ganze Länge und Spiel mal ne Runde.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

MSI Afterburner loggt das auch sehr fein. 
Bin großteils zwischen 98% und 109%. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Exakt 110% überhaupt erreicht werden können (Rundung usw.)


----------



## DARPA (7. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da du grad an dem Bios deine Amp Omega modifizierst, kannst du mal schauen, ob deine Voltage Table ganz oben auch so aussieht wie bei meiner. Fehlen da nicht zwei Einträge?



Du musst das Bios zuerst mit Kepler Bios Tweaker öffnen und unter Voltage Table in Spalte 2 und 3 (stehen auf 0 mV) Werte eintragen. Dann speichern. Wenn du es danach mit Maxwell Bios Tweaker öffnest siehste alle Spalten.


@ barmitzwa: Lass dir doch direkt anzeigen, ob Powerlimit 1 oder 0 ist


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> @ barmitzwa: Lass dir doch direkt anzeigen, ob Powerlimit 1 oder 0 ist



Guter Hinweis! 
..gerade mal eine schnelle Runde gespielt. Bin nicht permanent drin, aber gehe hin und wieder kurz rein. (kurze Peaks auf 1)


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2016)

setztes einfach auf 120 130 150 oder iwas und teste.
wie gut dein chip skaliert mitbder extraleistung die er dann ziehen darf, kann dir keiner sagen. 
probiern geht über studiern^^


----------



## brooker (7. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da du grad an dem Bios deine Amp Omega modifizierst, kannst du mal schauen, ob deine Voltage Table ganz oben auch so aussieht wie bei meiner. Fehlen da nicht zwei Einträge?



Hallo Birdy, wie von darpa geschrieben, muss das erst freigeschaltet werden. Falls Du Unterstützung brauchst, ich kann Dir meine Biose schicken oder Deines anpassen. Gern auch per TeamViewer mit Erklärung.

Wie sieht denn Deine Situation aus und was möchtest Du modifizieren?


----------



## barmitzwa (7. Mai 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> setztes einfach auf 120 130 150 oder iwas und teste.
> wie gut dein chip skaliert mitbder extraleistung die er dann ziehen darf, kann dir keiner sagen.
> probiern geht über studiern^^



na da muss ich wohl doch mal am Bios rumspielen


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2016)

ich sehe das problem daran nicht, ist doch ne kleinigkeit


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Du musst das Bios zuerst mit Kepler Bios Tweaker öffnen und unter Voltage Table in Spalte 2 und 3 (stehen auf 0 mV) Werte eintragen. Dann speichern. Wenn du es danach mit Maxwell Bios Tweaker öffnest siehste alle Spalten.


Super, danke. Dann könnte man das Bios gefahrlos einspielen, ja?
Zur Amp Omega: Kann es sein, dass sich das PT nicht per Afterburner regeln lässt?

@Brooker: Danke für dein Angebot. Wäre cool, wenn du mir mal eins schicken würdest.


----------



## brooker (7. Mai 2016)

.Regel mit Afterburner haben ich nicht probiert. Mit Nvidia Inspector ging es beir mir auch ohne Änderunge am Bios. Ich habe eh nur den Lüfter angepasst


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Mai 2016)

Auch per Inspector lässt sich das PT nicht anheben. Ich kann zwar auf 111% stellen, aber die Karte regelt bei 100% ab.


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

Das ist komisch. Du hast doch eine Zotac 980ti  Omega? Im Anhang findest Du das Standard-Bios, PT - freigeschaltete PT, LS - modifizierte Lüftersteuerung. 

Bitte alles auf eigene Gefahr! Ich kann nur sagen, bei mir läuft es auch. Bitte aber die Spannungswerte prüfen und mit Deinem Original abgleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auch per Inspector lässt sich das PT nicht anheben. Ich kann zwar auf 111% stellen, aber die Karte regelt bei 100% ab.


Und du bist dir auch sicher, dass du das PT ausliest und nicht die GPU Nutzung?


----------



## pupsi11 (9. Mai 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> HWiNFO64 loggt das PT sehr schön mit,



wo wird das angezeigt? finde das nich


----------



## rackcity (11. Mai 2016)

hat wer ne ahnung was das sein kann?

meine palit 980ti klackert bei 1300rpm relativ komisch. gehe ich auf 1400 oder auf 1250 ist nichts.

wie eine vibration.. oder ein knipsen was von der elektronik kommt.

hier mal ein video: (ganz laut machen dann hört man es ganz leise wenn man den luftstrom ausblendet gedanklich):  palit 98ti klackern - YouTube

nur ists IRL etwas lauter und ganz gut zu hören^^

klingt so als wenn die abdeckung einfach vibriert. aber warum genau bei diesen RPM und nicht bei anderen?

kann nicht sagen obs am lüfter direkt liegt oder nicht, ist aber ziemlich komisch. wenns mitm lager was wäre müsste die karte bei 2000rpm sowohl auch bei 1000rpm klackern?

hat wer eine idee?^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2016)

hört sich für mich wie ein Lagerschaden an.


----------



## Mercury82 (11. Mai 2016)

Hi! Hab mal ne Frage:
Ich habe atm meine Karte übertaktet (Gigabyte 980 ti XTREME-6GD (@ 1513 Core / 3702 Mem / + 25mV  / PL auf 120). 
Läuft auch "eigentlich" 1a, keine Probleme nach stundenlangem zocken (TW3 oder D3), Temps stabil bei 70 - 72 Grad mit den Lüftern bei gemütlichen 60%.
Jetzt hatte ich es aber zwei mal binnen einer Woche, dass mir beim switchen auf den Desktop und kurzfristigem surfen, während TW3 in Hintergrund lief, der Nvidia Treiber (aktuellste Version Nvidia Game Ready 365.10) abgeschmiert ist. Durch reboot ließ es sich dann komplett beheben und lief anschließend wieder tagelang ohne Probleme.
Da das OC erst nach dem neuen Treiber drauf kam weiß ich jetzt grade nicht, ob diese sporadischen Probleme am Treiber liegen oder am OC?


----------



## framekiller28 (11. Mai 2016)

Habe bis heute auch nur Probleme mit den aktuellen Treiber. Glaube der letzte gute der bei mir ohne Probleme lief war der 358er

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI NXT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Das ist komisch. Du hast doch eine Zotac 980ti   Omega? Im Anhang findest Du das Standard-Bios, PT - freigeschaltete PT,  LS - modifizierte Lüftersteuerung.
> 
> Bitte alles auf eigene Gefahr! Ich kann nur sagen, bei mir läuft es  auch. Bitte aber die Spannungswerte prüfen und mit Deinem Original  abgleichen.


Danke dafür. Ja, hab auch diese Karte. Und du konntest ohne Bios Mod das PT erhöhen?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir auch sicher, dass du das PT ausliest und nicht die GPU Nutzung?


Ja, der Power Limit Graph im Afterburner bestätigt das. Bei meiner 970 hat das auch wie erwartet funktioniert.


----------



## chischko (11. Mai 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> hat wer ne ahnung was das sein kann?
> 
> meine palit 980ti klackert bei 1300rpm relativ komisch. gehe ich auf 1400 oder auf 1250 ist nichts.
> 
> ...



Also rein vom hören würde ich sagen es ist ein mechanisches Klackern, also mMn ein Lüfterproblem oder irgendwo schleift ein kleines Kabel oder so am Lüfter. Mal ausbauen, ordentlich durchpusten, augenscheinlich untersuchen und sachte "über Kopf" etwas bewegen und ganz sachte schütteln. Kann bei nem fehlerhaften Lager durchaus mal helfen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Mai 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Also rein vom hören würde ich sagen es ist ein mechanisches Klackern, also mMn ein Lüfterproblem oder irgendwo schleift ein kleines Kabel oder so am Lüfter. Mal ausbauen, ordentlich durchpusten, augenscheinlich untersuchen und sachte "über Kopf" etwas bewegen und ganz sachte schütteln. Kann bei nem fehlerhaften Lager durchaus mal helfen.



War bei meiner ersten R9 290 auch so.
Wenn ich das Gehäuse auf die Seite lege, keine nervigen Geräusche.
Sobald der Tower aufrecht steht, hat es wieder gerasselt  --> ausgetauscht!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. Mai 2016)

Das mit der Palit ist "normal" die Lüfter "flattern" leicht und wenn du die richtige RPM triffst fängt die Abdeckung an gegen den Kühlkörper zu schlagen.  Hatte meine auch, ist deswegen zurück gegangen


----------



## brooker (11. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke dafür. Ja, hab auch diese Karte. Und du konntest ohne Bios Mod das PT erhöhen?



Ja, dass ist möglich. Hast das Original-Bios von mir mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Duvar (11. Mai 2016)

Schau euch mal dieses Video an, vllt könnt ihr das ratter Geräusch ganz einfach fixen, ist zwar keine Ti, aber vllt hilfts. Sapphire R9 29 TRI X fixing the rattle sound - YouTube


----------



## rackcity (11. Mai 2016)

okay, danke jungs.

stören tut es mich jetzt nicht grade - ich habs gestern nur durch zufall gehört als ich das headset abgelegt hatte.

dann scheint es ja normal zu sein


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist möglich. Hast das Original-Bios von mir mal ausprobiert?


Noch nicht. Werde jetzt erstmal die Werte vergleichen, obwohl ich mir Abweichungen nicht vorstellen kann.

Edit: Das original Bios ist identisch mit meinem (gleiche Prüfsumme). Bei deinen anderen sehe ich beim besten Willen kein erhöhtes PT.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

Bei den beiden anderen ist einmal die Spannung 2 und 3 freigeschaltet und beim anderen zusätzlich der Lüfter - Mod gemacht. Das Powertarget kannst Du Dir nun selbst hochsetzen. Das Bios ist frei. 
Mich wundert es sehr, dass du mit dem vermeintlich selben Bios kein Powertarget anpassen kannst. Ich kann mit Original Bios bis 111% hochregeln.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Bei den beiden anderen ist einmal die Spannung 2 und 3 freigeschaltet und beim anderen zusätzlich der Lüfter - Mod gemacht. Das Powertarget kannst Du Dir nun selbst hochsetzen. Das Bios ist frei.


Ich glaube, wir missverstehen uns. Das Powertarget hat erstmal nichts mit den Spannungseinstellungen zu tun, die du freigeschaltet hast


brooker schrieb:


> Mich wundert es sehr, dass du mit dem vermeintlich selben Bios kein Powertarget anpassen kannst. Ich kann mit Original Bios bis 111% hochregeln.


Ich kann den Regler für das PT zwar schon auf 111% stellen, nur leider hat das keine Auswirkungen (egal ob MSI AB oder Inspector). Die Karrte regelt bei 100% ab.


----------



## brooker (13. Mai 2016)

... die Spannungsfreischaltung hat nichts mit dem PT zutun, dass ist richtig. Aber dieese woltest Du. Das die Änderungen am Potertarget in der Realität nicht umgesetzt werden, habe ich bisher noch nicht feststellen können. Muss ich mit im Detail nochmals anschauen. Hatte das anders verstanden.


----------



## TSR2000 (14. Mai 2016)

Moin,
kann ich eigentlich die Spannung per Afterburner erhöhen OHNE ein BIOS-Flash zu machen? Das ist etwas, an das ich mich absolut NICHT herantraue...
Es handelt sich um eine Palit SuperJetstream 980ti. Powertarget 110 % und ich glaube 1437 Mhz Boost, der Rest @Stock.
Danke schonmal


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

Kannst du, bringt bloss bei ner 980ti nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Mai 2016)

kannst du der effekt ist jedoch ceringer als bei früheren gens. gibt aber auch hier kargen die besser und schlechter skalieren, jedoch würde man gut skalierende 980tis mit schlecht skalierenden früheren gens vergleichen sind, skaliern dienschlechten alten gens trotzdem besser.
aber versuchs, jeder chip ist individuel


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Mai 2016)

Erstmal Danke an Euch Beide
Was macht denn beim testen mehr Sinn, sachte zu erhöhen (in kleinen Schritten), testen, weiter erhöhen usw.
Oder gleich viel erhöhen und dann langsam wieder herunterschrauben, bis es läuft?

Und was passiert da im schlimmsten Falle, also bei zuviel?
Kann ich da die Karte schrotten?


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

Die Methodik macht doch grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied, ob Du dich nun von oben oder unten näherst. Es bleibt die Methode der kleinen Schritte. 
Ich würde mich "von oben" nähern, denn eine Instabilität merkst Du schneller als Stabilität und dann eben in sinnvollen Schritten runter gehen.


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Mai 2016)

Welche Schrittweise wäre denn sinnvoll und wie schon gefragt kann ich die Karte mit zuviel über Afterburner schrotten?


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

ICh würde bzgl. Takt die 13Mhz Standartschritte wählen um nach unten zu gehen. Voltage würde ich erstmal unberührt lassen oder vllt. 15mV nach oben gehen, mehr nicht. Powertarget auf 110% oder 115% (je nach dem was möglich ist) und dann halt mal auf 1500 Mhz beim Chip gehen und dann nach unten... Kommt immer auf deinen ganz eigenen individuellen Chip an.... Welche Kühlung usw. Kannst auch mit 1450 anfangen udn wenn das stabil läuft etwas nach oeben gehen.


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Mai 2016)

Cool, danke
Da werde ich mal etwas dran herumtüfteln.
Das bisherige Ergebnis habe ich mit dem standard Kühler und wie gesagt 110% PT erreicht, sonst alles @ Stock.


----------



## homer2123 (15. Mai 2016)

Mal schauen wie die Preise der 980 ti so verhalten in der nächsten woche im moment gehen Sie gebraucht ja um die 400 weg


----------



## chischko (15. Mai 2016)

Lass mal die ersten Custom Designs inkl. Erfahrungswerten/Tests der 1080 auf den Markt kommen dann wird da glaub ich etwas Bewegung rein kommen und auch die Vielfältigkeit der 980Ti auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ansteigen.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Mai 2016)

obwohl ich persönlich nicht unbedingt den sin sehe von ner 980ti aufn performance chip wie die 1080 umzusteigen.
aber wer wirklich mit JEDER neuen graka gen, selbst bei den zwischenschritten aufrüsten muss, warum nicht^^ kenne auch wen der seit der 780 jede karte zwischendrin hatte die der damalaige vollausbau war (inkl. jeder singl gpu titan version).

manche habn einfach too much money


----------



## RavionHD (18. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich habe beim ocen nie die Spannung angerührt, nun die Frage:
Meine Karte läuft stabil mit ~1450 Mhz, minimum mit 1430 Mhz, die Spannung liegt laut GPU-Z unter Last bei (VDDC oder?) 1.1630V, ist das ok oder zuviel?
Ich kenne da keine optimalen Werte und finde nichts dazu.
Beim Spielen und beim Testen per GPUTool keinerlei Probleme oder Artefakte.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Mai 2016)

... scheint für mich ok zu sein. Meine Ref. läuft bei 1452 MHz 1,199 V , also +150 MHz. Habe da nichts dran gedreht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. Mai 2016)

Meine läuft out of the box mit 1,19V also sehe auch ich da kein Problem


----------



## Duvar (19. Mai 2016)

Falls wer switchen zur 1080  will von seiner 980 Ti, ich würds mir zweimal überlegen. OC vs OC http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-mit-2-ghz-im-oc-betrieb-91.html#post8221671


----------



## ZoolerGer (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage zur 980ti und statt einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen poste ich das mal hier:

Ich habe derzeit eine solche Graka, die mit einem 2500k auf einem P67 extreme4 von Asrock rennt. Jetzt habe ich in englischen Foren mehrmals gelesen, dass der Prozzi die 980ti ausbremst. Das sei unterhalb einer 980ti nicht der Fall, aber bei einer 980ti merke man durch ein Upgrade auf ein 6600k einen deutlichen Anstieg bei den MinFps, heißt es in verschiedenen Forenbeiträgen. Die Steigerungen bei den MinFPS fallen bestenfalls so um die 20-30% aus, soweit ich die Zahlen richtig verstanden habe. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 60 FPS, dennoch wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr bestätigen könnt, dass ein 2500k eine 980ti bottleneckt?


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn der 2500K ordentlich hoch gejagt (OCed) wurde sehe ich keinen Anlass zu Sorge... 
Klar kann eine CPU eine GPU ausbremsen, jedoch ist in den meisten Spielen die GPU der Bottleneck. In CPU intensiven Games kommt das durchaus vor... kommt eben ganz darauf an, was Du zockst?


----------



## brooker (19. Mai 2016)

Schaue mal auf HisN sein Profil, sa beschreibt es wie du eine Limitierung eindeutig heraus bekommt.


----------



## ZoolerGer (19. Mai 2016)

Mein 2500k ist nicht wirklich geeignet zum OC, läuft auf Stock ...Am Kühler liegt es nicht (Dark Rock Pro3)

Ich zocke Division, Witcher3, AC Unity, DS 3 etc....Eventuell mal den zweiten Teil vom neuen Tomb Raider. Wie gesagt, gibt es YT-Videos, die wenig reißerisch sind und bei allen Spielen eine Steigerung der MinFPS belegen.


@brooker Ich weiß das schon. Mit Messung der Auslastung bei Games. Aber wie gesagt, in den YT-Videos und Berichten in Foren ist der 2500k nicht vollständig ausgelastet gewesen bei einer 980ti und TROTZDEM stiegen die MinFPS bei einem Wechsel auf einen 6600K....kann das überhaupt sein?

Im Prinzip stelle ich 2 Fragen:

1. Ist es wahr, dass bei einem Umstieg von einem  2500k auf einen 6600k bei einer 980ti die MinFPS steigen?
2. Ist die Steigerung so bedeutend (von 40 auf konstant 60), dass ein Umstieg Sinn macht? (Aus eurer Perpektive)


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

Kann man so generell nicht sagen.
Kommt immer aufs Spiel und die Auflösung an.
PCGH vergleicht ja die CPU Leistung in 720p, aber in höheren Auflösungen limitiert dann normalerweise die GPU.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass die MIN FPS steigen wenn z.B. CPU intensive Sequenzen auftauchen und die CPU erstmal z.B. die KI berechnen muss und daran die FPS hängen...
Eine neue Plattform bietet natürlich viele Vorteile (PCIe Lanes, USB 3(.1) uvm.) aber der 2500K ist ne gute CPU mit ordentlich Dampf... Etwas OC drauf und los geht's.... 
Musst Dir halt immer vor Augen halten, dass ein Plattformwechsel CPU+Board+Evtl. RAM heißt und um Zuge dessen auch gleich die PSU mal in Augenschein genommen werden sollte.... Da kannste schnell mal bei guten 500 Euro oder so liegen. 
Wenn Dir das die gesteigerten min FPS wert sind: Go for it! Ansonsten würde ich keinen echten Grund sehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2016)

ZoolerGer schrieb:


> 2. Ist die Steigerung so bedeutend (von 40 auf konstant 60), dass ein Umstieg Sinn macht? (Aus eurer Perpektive)


Die Frage kannst du dir recht einfach beantworten. Stört dich aktuell etwas beim Spielen deiner genannten Spiele?


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte kurz ein Thema offtopic einbringen: 

Das PCGH Folding@Home Team kämpft gerade um Platz 12 der Welt und kann Unterstützung brauchen. Gerade Eure GPUs könnten die notwendige Unterstützung schon bei kurzer Laufzeit geben. Die Berechnung einer Workunit (WU) dauert in der Regel zwischen einer und drei Stunden. Jede WU hilft. Wer zu bestimmten Zeiten falten möchte, bzw. nur Nachts oder von 8-16 Uhr, kann auf bestehende Lösungen zurückgreifen. Die Einrichtung der Software dauert keine 5 Minuten. Bei Fragen einfach in der Rumpelkammer stellen. Wer nicht nur mit der GPU sondern auch mit der CPU folden möchte, alles kein Problem, auch das ist möglich.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße brooker


----------



## chischko (20. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich möchte kurz ein Thema offtopic einbringen:
> 
> Das PCGH Folding@Home Team kämpft gerade um Platz 12 der Welt und kann Unterstützung brauchen. Gerade Eure GPUs könnten die notwendige Unterstützung schon bei kurzer Laufzeit geben. Die Berechnung einer Workunit (WU) dauert in der Regel zwischen einer und drei Stunden. Jede WU hilft. Wer zu bestimmten Zeiten falten möchte, bzw. nur Nachts oder von 8-16 Uhr, kann auf bestehende Lösungen zurückgreifen. Die Einrichtung der Software dauert keine 5 Minuten. Bei Fragen einfach in der Rumpelkammer stellen. Wer nicht nur mit der GPU sondern auch mit der CPU folden möchte, alles kein Problem, auch das ist möglich.
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr auch mit Laptoprechenleistng was anfangen? Mein MBP (i7) läuft fast durchgehend... meine großer eigentlich nur zu zocken und verbraucht natürlich auch ein Vielfaches an Strom.


----------



## brooker (20. Mai 2016)

@chischko: klar können wir was damit anfangen.  Der Fairness halber möchte ich aber erwähnen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Ertrag und Energieeinsatz beim CPU-Falten deutlich geringer ist, als wenn eine GPU faltet. Aber wenn er eh rennt, dann setze ihn auf denNACl-Client und leiste so einen Beitrag. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Quintes (21. Mai 2016)

Angenommen man hat nur die Wahl: Palit oder EVGA? Also bei der 980TI


----------



## chischko (21. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du vor hast mit Wasser zu kühlen oder den Kühler zu wechseln: EVGA wegen des Servces und der erhalten bleibenden Garantie bei Kühlerwchsel.
Das von allen 980 Ti Modellen beste Gesamtpaket aus Preis, Leistung, Lautstärke und Verbrauch bietet die Palit


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Mai 2016)

Wenns leise sein soll die palit jetstream. Die evga hat dafür 3 jahre garantie und nen super support. Palit glaube ich nur 2 Jahre. Für 20 euro bekommste bei evga 5 jahre garantie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,
was ist euer Graphics Score im Firestrike Test?
Ich habe das Gefühl dass meiner zu niedrig ist:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

Für den Takt jedenfalls.

Edit:
Habe den Speicher etwas übertaktet (um 100 Mhz) und komme auf über 20K:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4


----------



## DaHell63 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich komme auf das selber Ergebnis mit dem Takt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-fire-strike-ultra-added-168.html#post8235476


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> was ist euer Graphics Score im Firestrike Test?
> Ich habe das Gefühl dass meiner zu niedrig ist:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4
> ...



Sieht doch ordentlich aus... wo liegt dein Stress? 
Meiner is auch nich viel höher und lief mit 1550 durch, s. Sign. 

Gesendet von meinen Händen mit Fingern


----------



## brooker (26. Mai 2016)

... ich bin gerade dabei einige neue Systeme für das PCGH Folding@Home Team Dauerfalten zusammenzustellen. Die Frage ist, ob die aktuelle Plattform einen Performance-Vorteil bei Folden bietet.

Wer von den GTX 980ti User mit X79, Z97, X99 und Z170 würde mit meiner Unterstützung Referenzmessungen durchführen?

Es sind neben den unterschiedlichen Chipsäzen auch die Anzahl der GPUs von Interesse. 

Wer hat die oben benannten Chipsätze Mut einer GTX 980ti am laufen? 

Wer hat oben benannte Chipsätze mit 2 GTX 980ti am laufen. 

Wer hat oben genannte Chipsätze mit mehr als zwei GTX 980 ti xm laufen? 

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Grüße brooker


----------



## chischko (26. Mai 2016)

Z97 mit 980 Ti hier. Kann schonmal ne Referenz machen.


----------



## brooker (27. Mai 2016)

Z97 mit einer 980Ti vergeben.  Melde mich morgen früh bei Dir per PN.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Mai 2016)

Z170 mit GTX980Ti ...


----------



## bummi18 (27. Mai 2016)

Moin , weis einer zufällig wie man Afterburner dazu überreden eine Lüfterkurve zu fressen die nicht nur nach oben geht?

Hintergrund ist das meine Lüfter kurz anspringen wollen es aber nicht tun , ich muss immer erst einmal auf manuell, lüfter kurz hochdrehen lassen danach wieder auf auto und die Lüfter laufen auf 15 %.
Afterburner lässt keine abfallenden Kurven zu (also z.b. 20 -25 grad 35 % danach runter auf 15 und dann kommt die normale Kurve) ... oder gibts noch einen trick?


----------



## brooker (27. Mai 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bin gerade dabei einige neue Systeme für das PCGH Folding@Home Team Dauerfalten zusammenzustellen. Die Frage ist, ob die aktuelle Plattform einen Performance-Vorteil bei Folden bietet.
> 
> Wer von den GTX 980ti User mit X79, Z97, X99 und Z170 würde mit meiner Unterstützung Referenzmessungen durchführen?
> 
> ...



push push


----------



## Basaltkopp (27. Mai 2016)

Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt ne 980 Ti kaufen wollen. Für welche sollte ich mich warum entscheiden? Ich orientiere mich was Hardware angeht bisher oft am PCGH Heft und würde daher zur ASUS greifen wobei die EVGA sich auch gut liest.


----------



## OOYL (27. Mai 2016)

Mein Favorit: EVGA

Garantie soll auch OC und Kühlerwechsel umfassen... Erfahrungen damit machen musste ich zum Glück nie... Aber auch die anderen Hersteller sollten sich nicht allzu quer stellen, wenn das Anliegen höflich und sachlich formuliert ist. So kommt man mit einem Mitarbeiter "ins Gespräch", der einem dann eine neue Grafikkarte schickt.


----------



## brooker (27. Mai 2016)

... Schaue  mal eine Seite vorher, dort wurde das schon diskutiert.


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

Basaltkopp schrieb:


> Angenommen ich würde mir jetzt ne 980 Ti kaufen wollen. Für welche sollte ich mich warum entscheiden? Ich orientiere mich was Hardware angeht bisher oft am PCGH Heft und würde daher zur ASUS greifen wobei die EVGA sich auch gut liest.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-post8227122.html


----------



## pokusa (27. Mai 2016)

Mein Kollege hat die Chance eine gebrauchte 980 Ti Zotac AMP Extreme (ca. acht Monate) zu erhalten für 400€ + VK. Das ist ein fairer Deal, oder? Die 1080 setzt sich ja nicht besonders ab, kostet aber 50% mehr.


----------



## bummi18 (27. Mai 2016)

für den preis würd ich glatt zuschlagen und sli fahren


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

SLI mit ner AMP Extreme?? Da wirste ja mit Headset lauter und leiser stellen nich fertig und 2*Trippleslotkühlung muss auch erstmal das Mainboard mitmachen ^^
400 für ne gebrauchte ist i.O.


----------



## bummi18 (27. Mai 2016)

im sli würd ich eh auf wakü umrüsten , unter luft find ich das nicht so pralle.


----------



## pokusa (27. Mai 2016)

Die Rede ist natürlich von einer Karte, WQHD Anforderung.


----------



## bummi18 (27. Mai 2016)

pokusa schrieb:


> Die Rede ist natürlich von einer Karte, WQHD Anforderung.


kenn mich mit den auflösungen nicht so aus (bezeichnung)  ist das die die ich auch nutze 21:9  3440x1440 ?


----------



## pokusa (27. Mai 2016)

Nein, das ist 1440p (2560 x 1440).


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

Tyischer Fall von: Riesen Rechner und Ambitionen, keine Ahnung von Bezeichungen und  Technik!


----------



## pokusa (27. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub er wollte nur klarmachen, dass er einen 3440x1440 Monitor hat...


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

Gut vielleicht auch das


----------



## bummi18 (27. Mai 2016)

die Bezeichnungen sind sehr verwirrend und er hatte die anforderung WQHD mit einer 980ti , ich wollte nur damit sagen das 3440 x 11440 kein problem für die 980 ist. 
WQHD kannte ich nur unter QHD .

WXGA 	Wide XGA 	1024 	× 	576 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	589.824
DVGA 	Double VGA 	960 	× 	640 	3∶2 	3∶2 	1∶1 	614.400
WSVGA 	Wide SVGA 	1024 	× 	600 	≈ 17:10 	16∶9 	1.041 	614.400
WSVGA 	Wide SVGA 	1072 	× 	600 	≈ 16:9 	16∶9 	0.995 	643.200
		960 	× 	720 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	691.200
EVGA 	Extended VGA 	1024 	× 	768 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	786.432
XGA 	Extended Graphics Array 	1024 	× 	768 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	786.432
HD720, 720p 	High Definition, „HD ready“ 	1280 	× 	720 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	921.600
DSVGA 	Double SVGA 	1200 	× 	800 	3∶2 	3∶2 	1∶1 	960.000
WXGA 	Wide XGA (Bright View) 	1280 	× 	768 	5∶3 	5∶3 	1∶1 	983.040
XGA 	XGA+ 	1152 	× 	864 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	995.328
WXGA 	Wide XGA 	1280 	× 	800 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	1.024.000
WXGA 	Wide XGA 	1360 	× 	768 	≈ 16:9 	16∶9 	1.003 	1.044.480
WXGA 	Wide XGA 	1366 	× 	768 	≈ 16:9 	16∶9 	0.999 	1.049.088
WXGA 	Wide XGA 	1376 	× 	768 	≈ 16:9 	16∶9 	0.992 	1.056.768
OLPC 	One Laptop per Child 	1200 	× 	900 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	1.080.000
SXVGA 	Super Extended VGA 	1280 	× 	960 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	1.228.800
QVGA 	Quad VGA 	1280 	× 	960 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	1.228.800
UWXGA 	Ultra Wide XGA 	1600 	× 	768 	25:12 	2.083 	1∶1 	1.228.800
WXGA+ 	WXGA Plus 	1400 	× 	900 	14∶9 	14∶9 	1∶1 	1.260.000
WXGA+ 	WXGA Plus 	1440 	× 	900 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	1.296.000
SXGA 	Super XGA 	1280 	× 	1024 	5∶4 	5∶4 	1∶1 	1.310.720
	(Apple) 	1440 	× 	960 	3∶2 	3∶2 	1∶1 	1.382.400
WSXGA 	Wide SXGA 	1600 	× 	900 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	1.440.000
SXGA+ 	SXGA Plus 	1400 	× 	1050 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	1.470.000
WSXGA 	Wide SXGA 	1600 	× 	1024 	25∶16 	25∶16 	1∶1 	1.638.400
WSXGA+ 	Wide SXGA+ 	1680 	× 	1050 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	1.764.000
UXGA 	Ultra XGA 	1600 	× 	1200 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	1.920.000
HD1080, 1080p 	High Definition, „Full HD“ 	1920 	× 	1080 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	2.073.600
WUXGA 	Wide UXGA 	1920 	× 	1200 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	2.304.000
QWXGA 	Quad WXGA 	2048 	× 	1152 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	2.359.296
TXGA 	Tesselar XGA 	1920 	× 	1400 	48:35 	1.371 	1∶1 	2.688.000
		1920 	× 	1440 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	2.764.800
SUXGA 	Super UXGA 	2048 	× 	1536 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	3.145.728
QXGA 	Quad XGA 	2048 	× 	1536 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	3.145.728
UW-UXGA 	Ultra Wide - UXGA 	2560 	× 	1080 	21⅓:9 	21∶9 	1∶1 	2.764.800
WQHD, 1440p 	Wide QHD (QHD) 	2560 	× 	1440 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	3.686.400
WQXGA 	Wide QXGA 	2560 	× 	1600 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	4.096.000
UWQHD, 1440p 	Ultra Wide QHD (QHD) 	3440 	× 	1440 	43:18 	2.389 	1∶1 	4.953.600
QSXGA 	Quad SXGA 	2560 	× 	2048 	5∶4 	5∶4 	1∶1 	5.242.880
QHD+ 	Quad High Definition Plus 	3200 	× 	1800 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	5.760.000
QSXGA+ 	Quad SXGA+ 	2800 	× 	2100 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	5.880.000
WQSXGA 	Wide QSXGA 	3200 	× 	2048 	25∶16 	25∶16 	1∶1 	6.553.600
QUXGA 	Quad UXGA 	3200 	× 	2400 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	7.680.000
HSVGA 	Hex SVGA 	3200 	× 	2400 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	7.680.000
UHD, 2160p 	Ultra High Definition, „4K“ 	3840 	× 	2160 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	8.294.400
QWUXGA 	Quad WUXGA 	3840 	× 	2400 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	9.216.000
WQUXGA 	Wide QUXGA 	3840 	× 	2400 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	9.216.000
HXGA 	Hex XGA 	4096 	× 	3072 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	12.582.912
UHD+ 	Ultra High Definition Plus, „5K“ 	5120 	× 	2880 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	14.745.600
WHXGA 	Wide HXGA 	5120 	× 	3200 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	16.384.000
HSXGA 	Hex SXGA 	5120 	× 	4096 	5∶4 	5∶4 	1∶1 	20.971.520
WHSXGA 	Wide HSXGA 	6400 	× 	4096 	25∶16 	25∶16 	1∶1 	26.214.400
HUXGA 	Hex UXGA 	6400 	× 	4800 	4∶3 	4∶3 	1∶1 	30.720.000
FUHD, 4320p 	Full UHD, „8K“ 	7680 	× 	4320 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	33.177.600
WHUXGA 	Wide HUXGA 	7680 	× 	4800 	8∶5 	8∶5 	1∶1 	36.864.000
QUHD, 8640p 	Quad UHD, „16K“ 	15360 	× 	8640 	16∶9 	16∶9 	1∶1 	132.710.400


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

Würdet ihr eine 980 Ti noch für 400€ gebraucht kaufen oder lieber auf die 1070 warten?


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

FuXxMiTdOpPeLX schrieb:


> Würdet ihr eine 980 Ti noch für 400€ gebraucht kaufen oder lieber auf die 1070 warten?



Für 400 (kommt bissl auf das Modell drauf an und ob Du vor hast mit Wasser zu kühlen etc.) würde ich zur 980 Ti greifen



bummi18 schrieb:


> die Bezeichnungen sind sehr verwirrend und er  hatte die anforderung WQHD mit einer 980ti , ich wollte nur damit sagen  das 3440 x 11440 kein problem für die 980 ist.
> WQHD kannte ich nur unter QHD .
> 
> WXGA     Wide XGA     1024     ×     576     16∶9     16∶9     1∶1     589.824
> ...




Und hierzu: Das es eine unglaubliche Anzahl an Standards gibt ist glaube ich jedem hier bewusst mein Lieber. Allerdings gibt es Standards die sich durchsetzen bzw. im Massengeschäft zu finden sind und wieder Exoten... UHD/4K, FHD, WQHD, HD, 5K, 8K und 16K sind so ungefähr die die jedem der halbwegs in der Materie steckt was sagen...


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

Ist das Referenzdesign und ich habe nicht vor eine Wasserkühlung zu verwenden. Aber die 1070 wird ja eventuell auch bald ab 400€ oder minimal teurer zu haben sein und soll ja auch schneller als die 980 Ti sein, richtig?


----------



## chischko (27. Mai 2016)

1070 wird 500 kosten Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: Nvidia nennt offizielle Euro-Preise [Update: PCB GTX 1070] 
Die 980 Ti mit leichtem OC ist schneller als die 1070... da man noch nichts weiß (ich zumindest nicht) bzgl. der OC Fähigkeiten der 1070 wäre die 980 Ti immer noch die Waffe der Wahl für mich (Quelle). 
Wenn allerdings das 980 Ti Ref. Design würde ich einen anderen Kühler drauf (Accelero o.Ä.) drauf schnellen und sehen was @OC so geht.... das könnte knapp werden bzgl. Mehrleistung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Mai 2016)

Kann man 400€ Angebote für eine 980ti als Seriös betrachten?  Ich gammel ja noch mit meiner GTX670 rum und finde das die 1080 ja momentan noch zu Teuer ist, wenn ich so im Internet Angebote einer GTX980ti sehe überlege ich mir schon eine zu kaufen. Preislich sehe ich immer welche von 400€ bis 550€ Eine GTX980 sehe ich teilweise schon für 300€. Wann rechnet ihr mit den ersten Preissenkungen einer 1080?


----------



## bummi18 (28. Mai 2016)

ehrlich gesagt würde ich jetzt auf eine 1070 warten , ist ja bald soweit , sichelich ist der benchmark der 1070 mit einer standard 980 ti gemacht worden denn eine gut getaktete ti knackt auch bequem ne standard titan x.
aber für 400 ist schon ein sehr gutes angebot und da es die karten noch nicht so lange gibt sollte auch garantie drauf sein.


----------



## addicTix (28. Mai 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wann rechnet ihr mit den ersten Preissenkungen einer 1080?



Die Karte ist jetzt erst erschienen, was erwartest du?
Referenz wird mit Sicherheit im Preis sinken, sobald Custom Modelle verfügbar sind.
Wenn du kein Geld hast für 'ne 1080, dann kauf halt 980 Ti oder 1070. 
Und ob die Angebote seriös sind... kommt halt drauf an, wo du die gefunden hast. Bei Ebay geht die 980 Ti bei 500€ los (gebraucht).


----------



## Richi1605 (28. Mai 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Die Karte ist jetzt erst erschienen, was erwartest du?
> Referenz wird mit Sicherheit im Preis sinken, sobald Custom Modelle verfügbar sind.
> Wenn du kein Geld hast für 'ne 1080, dann kauf halt 980 Ti oder 1070.
> Und ob die Angebote seriös sind... kommt halt drauf an, wo du die gefunden hast. Bei Ebay geht die 980 Ti bei 500€ los (gebraucht).



ersten 1080 modelle bewegen sich schon im preis gefilde der 980ti, 670 euro die erste. Das ist 100 Euro teurer als die "billigste" neue 980ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Mai 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> 1070 wird 500 kosten Geforce GTX 1080 und GTX 1070: Nvidia nennt offizielle Euro-Preise [Update: PCB GTX 1070]
> Die 980 Ti mir eichtem OC ist schneller als die 1070... da man noch nichts weiß (ich zumindest nicht) bzgl. der OC Fähigkeiten der 1070 wäre die 980 Ti immer noch die Waffe der Wahl für mich (Quelle).
> Wenn allerdings das 980 Ti Ref. Design würde ich einen anderen Kühler drauf (Accelero o.Ä.) drauf schnellen und sehen was @OC so geht.... das könnte knapp werden bzgl. Mehrleistung.


Mitnichten und abwarten. Erste GTX 1080 Custom Modelle sind ab ca. 665 Euro bestellbar. Das sind mal eben knapp 130 Euro weniger als die FE.

So in etwa wird's dann wohl auch bei der GTX 1070 laufen. 

Zur Geschwindigkeit...Lieber insgesamt 5% langsamer und dafür aber mit 2gb mehr und aktuellsten Standards ausgestattet. Das müssen aber dann die endgültigen Tests zeigen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2016)

Joa der Unterschied von Custom  1070er gegen F.E 1080er werden ziemlich interesant werden, zwangsläufig müsste Nvidia schon die Preise für die F.E senken.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Mai 2016)

Also für rund 600€ würde ich mir eine GTX1080 Kaufen. Ansonsten schau ich erstmal wie es mit der GTX1070 aussieht, ist ja  auch eine ziemlich interessante Karte da sie laut Nvidia nicht das Problem der 970er hat.


----------



## addicTix (28. Mai 2016)

Die 970er hat kein Problem.
Das 0.5 GB anders angebunden sind, war gewollt.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Mai 2016)

Ich denke die guten Customs der GTX 1070 liegen bei 450-500€ und und werden schneller als ne 980Ti sein mit OC also wenn beide mit hohem Takt laufen.

Ein gutes Custom kann man für 400€ durchaus kaufen bei ner 980Ti.

Die 1080 wird wohl etwas günstiger werden wenn AMD neue Karten in dem Bereich bringt und ggf. ne 1080Ti kommt.


----------



## homer2123 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir heute ne Gigabyte extreme waterforce günstig im Warehouse erstanden und wollte mal fragen ob jemand diese im betrieb hat ? 

Sie hat ja noch einen 3ten Stromstecker und einen ln2 Mode speziell zum übertakten Und ob damit schon jemand herumgespielt hat ?


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo, sagt mal lohnt es sich von einer GTX980TI Classified auf eine GTX1080 aufzurüsten?

Ich spiel aktuell TW3 und habe The Division installiert (testweise) beides läuft in WQHD voll aufgerissen butterweich.

Gehe doch recht in der Annahme das rein "betriebswirtschaftlich" gesehen der Mehrwert einer GTX1080 bei einem Preis von um ca 750€ (je nach Modell) und einem Verkaufserlös der Classi von ca 450€ arg teuer erkauft ist oder?

Denke lieber noch warten oder was meint ihr? Bei der Classi ist ja noch Luft für OC drin oder?


----------



## OOYL (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, sagt mal lohnt es sich von einer GTX980TI Classified auf eine GTX1080 aufzurüsten?
> 
> Ich spiel aktuell TW3 und habe The Division installiert (testweise) beides läuft in WQHD voll aufgerissen butterweich.
> 
> ...



1. Nein
2. Ja
3. Ja
4. Ja

Behalte deine 980Ti, wenn du mehr Leistung brauchst, kauf dir ne zweite Karte:

2 980Ti sind viel schneller als eine 1080, ausgehend von deinen Preisen sind 450 für eine 2. Karte "betriebswirtschaftlicher" als 300 für nicht mal die Hälfte der Mehrleistung, die du mit einem SLI erreichst.

SLI skaliert nicht zu 100%, d.h. wenn eine Karte allein 30 fps rendert, rendern zwei im SLI nicht logischerweise 60 fps, denn das ist das absolute Maximum (200%) und wird in der Praxis nie erreicht. Es können aus diversen Gründen nicht immer beide Karten voll ausgelastet werden. Realistisch sind zusammengerechnet 180%, bei schlechten PC Ports wie GTA IV kann die Auslastung auf beiden Karten auch nur 50% betragen, in diesen Fällen bringt SLI keine Mehrleistung (Es funktioniert eigentlich überhaupt nicht). Wies bei TW3 aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Sollte aber schon klappen... Ich zock nur BF3, welches beide Karten im SLI zu je 99-97% auslastet, sehr gut.

edit: Ich habe nachgesehen, bei TW3 skalieren 2 980Ti nur mit etwa 150%... Aber auch bei den anderen Games siehts nicht wirklich besser aus... 
nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-benchmarks | PC Gamer


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

Danke OOYL super erklärt. Tja wo bekomme ich denn jetzt eine günstige Classi her...


----------



## TSR2000 (4. Juni 2016)

@Orca: Schau mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen, da kann man schon mal Glück haben. Auch bei HWLuxx im MP.

Ich hab das auch gemacht (zwei Palits). Funktioniert super, wird nur ziemlich warm
Von Microrucklern hab ich bislang noch nichts gesehen und das Plus liegt etwa bei 50%.
Klar musste ein anderes NT her, aber wenn man Spaß am ausprobieren und basteln hat, lohnt das schon doppelt.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

Moin TSR2000, ja ich habe da mal reingeschaut aber auch nun schnell wieder verworfen. Da ich aktuell noch mehr als gut auskomme mit der Classi und ich auch nicht mehr so die Zeit habe meinem PC Hobby nachzugehen werde ich wohl warten bis akuter Bedarf besteht. Sprich irgendwelche Hammer Games die Leistung brauchen oder ich auf eine höhere Auflösung gehe.

Hatte mir auch gerade den Test der 1080er durchgelesen in der neuen PCGH und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich als User einer 980Ti (noch dazu Classi) nicht mehr davon überzeugt das eine 1080 der superduper Wurf ist. Gerade auch was den Preis angeht. Das wird immer schlimmer. Die 980Ti Classi bekommt somit noch eine Weile um sich zu amortisieren. Man kann immernoch eine zweite kaufen. Die werden ja nicht teurer.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch gerade den Test der 1080er durchgelesen in der neuen PCGH und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich als User einer 980Ti (noch dazu Classi) nicht mehr davon überzeugt das eine 1080 der superduper Wurf ist. Gerade auch was den Preis angeht. Das wird immer schlimmer. Die 980Ti Classi bekommt somit noch eine Weile um sich zu amortisieren. Man kann immernoch eine zweite kaufen. Die werden ja nicht teurer.



Das Heft wollte ich Dir auch gerade empfehlen , aber hast Du ja schon selbst erledigt 
Mancher GTX 980 ti Besitzer wird sich vielleicht ärgern , weil er seine Karte zu schnell auf den Markt geworfen hat.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das Heft wollte ich Dir auch gerade empfehlen , aber hast Du ja schon selbst erledigt
> Mancher GTX 980 ti Besitzer wird sich vielleicht ärgern , weil er seine Karte zu schnell auf den Markt geworfen hat.



Ja im ernst, das ist tatsächlich mal ein Test gewesen der mich hat Umdenken lassen. Klar klingt das zunächst mal toll über rund 25% schneller als eine 980Ti und sowas. Aber die Frage ist wozu und zu welchem Preis. Solange die 980er doch alles Top darstellen ist alles gut. Habe den Schritt von der 780er Ti wesentlich deutlicher gemerkt.


----------



## DaHell63 (4. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich sehe , dass meine EVGA GTX 980 ti @1450Mhz ( in meiner Auflösung /1080p ) nur ca . 16% hinter einer 2000Mhz GTX 1080 ist , dann steht ein Umrüsten ausser Frage.

Meine EVGA GTX 980 ti Classi , die ja nächste Woche kommt , ist eventuell für`s Stepup Programm vorgesehen.
Mein Händler hat mir leider diese Woche eine weitere EVGA GTX 980 ti sc geschickt , deren Annahme ich natürlich verweigert habe.

Deine Classi macht ja sicher noch einiges wenn`s nötig ist.


----------



## Palmdale (4. Juni 2016)

Ich wart gespannt auf die Palit Super Jetstream, da mein erster Kontakt mit Produkten dieser Firma positiv is. Die aktuelle werkelt zuverlässig 

Allerdings grübel ich noch, wie ichs am dümmsten mach. Gleich zu Beginn kaufen und versuchen, über die Bucht noch einen guten Preis zu bekommen ODER auf die 1080TI warten? 

Die Preise sinken wohl schon, kann aber auch subjektiv sein : 

Ein ganz eiliger hat nur 1 Tag versteigert > 451€ Palit NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream (6144 MB) (NE5X98TH15JBJ)... | eBay
5 Tage > 525 Palit GeForce GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream 6 GB OC Enthusiast PCIe Grafikkarte | eBay
Heute beobachtet:
MSI GTX 980TI für 457€ MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort | eBay
EVGA 980TI Superclocked+ für 449€ EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI | eBay

Da ich aktuell aber selbst in Farcry Primal meine 66fps hab, werd ich wohl den zusätzlichen Wertverlust bis zum Q2 2017 in Kauf nehmen und dann zur TI direkt wechseln


----------



## 75928 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage wegen Overvolting:

Derzeit läuft die Karte mit 1,19V @1502Mhz, wieviel mV kann ich da halbwegs gefahrlos hochgehen bei ner Karte mit Referenz-PCB?

Zusätzlich hab ich das Problem das meine OC-Versuche entweder absolut stabil sind oder mir sofort der PC abschmiert, ohne davor iwelche Bildfehler zu produzieren. Stört natürlich ziemlich, gibts da ne Möglichkeit das mir meine Kiste nicht sofort abschmiert und sich ein bisschen "normaler" verhält? (PT ist entfernt, neues 550W-NT sollte ja eig auch nicht der Grund dafür sein)


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juni 2016)

Heute kam meine EVGA GTX 980TI ACX 2.0. Mit OC geht diese auf 1450/3900 stabil, wird aber ziemlich laut und warm. Mit Anpassung PT und OC auf 1400 Mhz Boost habe ich knapp 74°C bei DOOM 4 in 4K.

Sind die Werte in Ordnung ? Bin irgendwie enttäuscht von der 980Ti, mit OC gerade mal 22% schneller als meine alte übertaktete GTX 980 

Result

EVGA Step Up ist angemeldet, momentan auf Platz 1299 ^^

Kann wohl noch was dauern, bis ich meine 1080 ACX 3.0 bekomme


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Juni 2016)

Warum entäuscht?
Du darfst nicht vergessen , dass deine GTX 980 den Grafikscore einer GTX 980 ti stock hat.Sogar leicht höher.
Unboxing and Review: NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 980 Ti

Eine auf über 1400Mhz getaktete GTX 980 wird oftmals unterschätzt.
In Spielen kannst Du deine Karte so ziemlich mit der hier getesteten MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning/6G 1430Mhz vergleichen.
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb [Test der Woche] - Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit
Und so schlecht ist das doch dann auch nicht.
Bis zum Erhalt deiner GTX  1080 ACX 3.0  wirst Du schon über die Runden kommen ( so knapp auf low ) 

Edit:
Die Werte dürften in Ordnung sein.Ich kann zwar einige Tests mit 1470Mhz durchlaufen lassen , aber wirklich stabil ist es es erst mit 1450Mhz.
Das begrenzende PT greift rigoros.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Ja, bis zur 1080 werd ich es gerade noch so schaffen, Doom 4 in 4K auf Ultra ruckelt voll mit 50 fps


----------



## DaHell63 (5. Juni 2016)

Hehe , sag ich doch.


----------



## J4CK3R (8. Juni 2016)

@chinaquads Was passiert den mit deinen alten Grakas? verkaufst du die?


----------



## homer2123 (8. Juni 2016)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> @chinaquads Was passiert den mit deinen alten Grakas? verkaufst du die?


 
Die gehen zu evga


----------



## Mysterion (8. Juni 2016)

75928 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage wegen Overvolting:
> 
> Derzeit läuft die Karte mit 1,19V @1502Mhz, wieviel mV kann ich da halbwegs gefahrlos hochgehen bei ner Karte mit Referenz-PCB?
> 
> Zusätzlich hab ich das Problem das meine OC-Versuche entweder absolut stabil sind oder mir sofort der PC abschmiert, ohne davor iwelche Bildfehler zu produzieren. Stört natürlich ziemlich, gibts da ne Möglichkeit das mir meine Kiste nicht sofort abschmiert und sich ein bisschen "normaler" verhält? (PT ist entfernt, neues 550W-NT sollte ja eig auch nicht der Grund dafür sein)



Du kannst die vollen 50 mV draufgeben und das PT auf 110 % anheben, ohne das Du die Garantie verlierst.

1500 MHz sind natürlich sehr ambitioniert, das machen nur wenige Chips mit.

Ich bin mit der Lightning sehr zufrieden und sehe nicht den geringsten Anlass einen Mittelklasse Chip für 800 Euro zu kaufen, 4K bleibt weiterhin nicht uneingeschränkt spielbar.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juni 2016)

Also wenn ich hier 1500MHz lese davon ist meine Palit 980Ti weit entfernt ich erreiche zwar ohne Spannungserhöhung ca. 1420Mhz stabil wobei selbst ohne die Spannungserhöhung und max Powertarget vom Stock Bios die Karte häufig ins Power Target rennt.

Hat jemand ein gutes Bios für die Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti mit erhöhtem Power Target - gibt es besondere Risiken da ich mit Graka Biosmods bisher nix gemacht habe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier 1500MHz lese davon ist meine Palit 980Ti weit entfernt ich erreiche zwar ohne Spannungserhöhung ca. 1420Mhz stabil wobei selbst ohne die Spannungserhöhung und max Powertarget vom Stock Bios die Karte häufig ins Power Target rennt.
> 
> Hat jemand ein gutes Bios für die Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti mit erhöhtem Power Target - gibt es besondere Risiken da ich mit Graka Biosmods bisher nix gemacht habe.



Welchen Takt packt sie denn bis sie Fehler/Abstürze produziert? Wenn sie bei 1430Mhz aussteigt, hilft auch kein Powertarget erhöhen. Das wird ja eher interessant zum halten des Taktes. 
Und 1400Mhz sind schon echt ein starker Boost vom Stock-Clock gesehen, für ein paar poplige Mhz mehr gleich unmengen an Watt reinzuknallen lohnt sich mMn nicht. So groß ist dann der Unterschied von 1400 zu 1450 absolut nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juni 2016)

Hab nochmal etwas getestet, also ohne Spannungserhöhung läuft die Karte etwa bei 1430Mhz und läuft ins Power Target - das Power Target wollte ich ja erhöhen damit der Takt gehalten wird.

Mit +87mV erreiche ich dann ca. 100-120Mhz (noch nicht so lange getestet aber 140 kam schnell ein Absturz - 120 entspricht 1486 Mhz maximaler Takt und dann kurze Zeit später durch das Power Target geringer ) mehr Takt und bei Stock also +0 mV  läuft wohl 60-80 mehr Takt stabil. 
Durch die höhere Spannung steigt der Takt natürlich nicht so stark in der Praxis da das Power Target und wohl auch Temp Target Thema ist die Karte läuft bereits auf ca. 90% und gerade ist es im Vergleich zu sonst einigermaßen angenehm in der Dachgeschosswohnung.
Da würde ich das Power Target wohl eh nicht so stark erhöhen können.

Edit: Werte ergänzt 

Der Speicher läuft aktuell mit 1900Mhz auch wenn es wohl nicht viel bringt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Der Speicher läuft aktuell mit 1900Mhz auch wenn es wohl nicht viel bringt



Lass den auf Stock, bringt dir eh keinen spürbaren Effekt. Da bringst du deine Karte sinnlos dem Power-Limit näher. 
Dann hast etwas mehr Reserven.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juni 2016)

Hmm gerade mal wieder durch das OC der Treiber abgeschmiert (neueste Version aber ist schon mit zig Versionen passiert) und jetzt geht mal wieder das Power Target nur noch auf 50% und die Karte taktet dadurch natürlich nicht mehr hoch...

Musste dann immer den Treiber mit DDU den Treiber komplett entfernen und neu installieren dann ging es wieder - kennt das Verhalten jemand oder hat die Karte evtl. nen defekt?


----------



## 75928 (8. Juni 2016)

@Mysterion:

Ich hab der Karte vor circa ner Woche ein neues Bios mit massiv erhöhten PT-Werten aufgespielt (375W bei 125% PT) weil ich mal schauen wollte ob das PT limitiert. Ich werd mal testen ob ich mit +50mV noch was rausholen kann, aber wahrscheinlich nutz ich eh das Step-Up Programm von EVGA und schnapp mir ne 1080. Eigentlich schade um die gute Karte, aber nun ja, solange ich diese Möglichkeit noch habe...

(Wenns dich interessiert, die Karte hab ich bei Conrad gekauft, meine erste [wg. extremsten Spulenfiepen zurückgeschickte Karte] von denen hatte einen ASIC von ~80%, meine jetzige liegt bei 84,3%). Kann Zufall sein (vor allem da der ASIC ja nicht viel aussagt), könnte aber auch sein das Conrad nen ganzen Schwung guter 980Ti's bekommen hat.)


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mal getestet wie hoch ich meine 980 Ti übertaktet kann. Bei 1603 MHz stürtzt der Treiber ab. Natürlich nichts für den Alltag. Ja, die 980Ti´s können denke ich noch gut mithalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 75928 (8. Juni 2016)

Bei meiner Karte war wohl die Spannung der limitierende Faktor... Auf 1,19V ist mir sofort der PC abgeschmiert wenn ich versucht hab über 1510Mhz einzustellen, mit 50mV mehr hingegen läuft The Witcher 3 problemlos auf 1560  (Alles drüber hab ich noch nicht probiert...)

Temps gehen auch nie über die 60°-Marke (ein Lob auf den EVGA Hybrid-Kühler).

EDIT: Ab 1570Mhz@1,230V gibts Artefakte und der Treiber schmiert ab... Ich wills jetzt aber nicht riskieren extrem aggresive Volt-Mods an meine Karte anzulegen nur um vllt. die 1,6Ghz zu knacken, die hat schon genug gelitten^^

(Frage: Wie hoch kann man durchschnittlich den Speicher übertakten bzw. kann ich mir gleich die Mühe sparen weil es eh fast nichts bringt?)


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juni 2016)

Habe wohl was verpasst, meine will nicht mehr übertakten. Steht wie ne Bombe bei 1101 MHZ, egal was der AB will. 
Bei BF4, bei 3DMark taktet sie normal hoch auf die 1454 MHz. seltsam.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Habe wohl was verpasst, meine will nicht mehr übertakten. Steht wie ne Bombe bei 1101 MHZ, egal was der AB will.



Schau mal ob du das Problem hast wie ich das die Karte ihr Power Limit nicht mehr ausnutzt also schon so bei 50-80% stehn bleibt


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juni 2016)

PL glatte Linie


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2016)

Was sagt denn GPU-Z?

Bei mir ist die Karte dann immmer auf 49-50% Power Target limitiert gewesen und das letzte mal reichte ein Neustart und sonst meist Treiber deinstallieren mit DDU und wieder neu installieren
Das passierte bei mir meist nach einem Treiberabsturz


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Juni 2016)

Hatte schon seit Wochen keinen Treiberabsturz mehr. Power dümpelt bei 50% rum.
Na gut, werde mal DDU machen und dann sehen.

Muss an BF4 liegen, da ist die Karte nicht gefordert. Bei FC Primal sieht es so aus


----------



## Justan Image (12. Juni 2016)

Hat zwar jetzt nur entfernt was mit meiner 980 Ti zu tun, aber da wir grad schon bei Treiberabstürzen sind:
Gibt's irgendeinen Trick den Treiber zu aktualisieren ohne jedesmal auf "Neuinstallation' klicken zu müssen, bzw. vorher per Hand zu deinstallieren?

Denn genau das muss ich jedesmal machen - und anschließend alles neu einstellen.
Sonst gibt's 'nen Installationsabbruch mit der überaus informativen Meldung "ein Fehler ist aufgetreten" -_-
Und dabei ist es egal ob ich die Installation manuell anstoße, oder aber Geforce Experience dazu nutze.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juni 2016)

Ich bügel in der Regel drüber, mit "Benutzerdefiniert" weil ich Experience und die 3D Treiber nicht will.

Treiber sind ewig nicht zu Boden gegangen. Außer ich mache oc ohne VCoreerhöhung und übertreibe es dabei.
Mein Problem mit Takt ohne Boost lag an mir. Ich hatte Auflösung "mittel" bei BF4 eingestellt und da langweilte sie sich.
Mit "ultra" geht sie wieder brav auf die 1454 MHz hoch und bleibt da konstant.


----------



## Justan Image (12. Juni 2016)

Normal bügel ich ja auch drüber, geht aber nicht, weil die Installation einen Fehler feststellt und abbricht.
Außer ich wähle "Neuinstallation" oder deinstalliere den älteren Treiber vorher.

Momentan habe ich jetzt aber 'n ganz anderes Problem:

Nach 'nem BIOS Update bekomme ich auf meinem großen, per HDMI angeschlossenen Monitor erst Bild, wenn ich zusätzlich einen kleineren per DVI angeschlossen habe und in Windows bin.
Auch dann muss ich auf dem großen Monitor erst die Taste zur Eingangsauswahl drücken, sonst bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz -> kein Signal gefunden.
Das passiert sowohl mit Win7, als auch mit Win10; wobei Win10 den Monitor immerhin dann selbstständig entdeckt.
Ins BIOS komme ich allerdings mit dem großen nicht, und den kleinen ständig angeschlossen zu haben ist auch keine Option.
Beide Monitore sind an der 980 Ti angeschlossen und im BIOS steht PCI-Express als primäre Ausgabe.
Nach dem Update habe ich natürlich brav die BIOS Defaults geladen.
Nachtrag: Batterie rausnehmen usw hat auch nichts gebracht.

Hat da einer 'nen Tipp? Sonst hau ich gleich wieder das alte BIOS drauf...

EDIT: Ach wat soll's, ich mach 'nen neuen Thread auf - sollen doch alle was von haben^^
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...l-von-graka-nach-bios-update.html#post8271527


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Juni 2016)

Na jetzt geht es aber los:

https://www.caseking.de/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-2.0-6144-mb-gddr5-gcev-230.html


----------



## smashbob (13. Juni 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Na jetzt geht es aber los:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6144 MB GDDR5



Ja, das wird langsam echt heftig. Leider fehlen mir die Benchmarks (vorallem der Custom Modelle im Vergleich) ob sich die 980Ti doch für FHD noch bei dem Preis gegenüber der 1070 zumindest rentieren wird.


----------



## stoepsel (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen...

beobachte schon seit letztem Jahr , den Preisverlauf meiner Wunschkarte - GTX 980ti Palit Super Jetstream - nu is die Karte auch gerade eben 100€ gefallen ! 

Palit XpertVision GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream 6144MB GDDR5 ab 523,16 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Total geil und natürlich lohnt sich für diesen Preis diese Karte.
Der Preis , den  - H1N1- oben für die SC verlinkt hat, is natürlich noch ne Nummer geiler. Leider nicht meine Wunschkarte... 

Bin auch gespannt, was da noch so geht?! 

Kaffee und Kuchen stehen schon bereit...


----------



## 75928 (13. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie ärgere ich mich im Nachhinein schon dass ich Ende April noch ne 980Ti gekauft habe... Damals war die noch bei 750€ (EVGA Hybrid), jetzt ist die knappe 200 Mäuse günstiger zu haben :/

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt ob meine Step-Up 1080 gegenüber meiner jetzigen Karte (1500Mhz/1,19V) spürbar schneller ist oder ob die 1080 einfach ein Speicher-Upgrade auf 8Gb ist...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juni 2016)

Mein Gott, ich bereue es auch die 980Ti gekauft zu haben Ende Oktober... 
Das tut schon relativ weh im Herzen...
Wenn die noch um 100€ fällt dann hol ich mir die zumindest nochmal oder sollte ich meine jetzige lieber verkaufen?


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Juni 2016)

Ach Leute, das ist halt Hardware. Dafür habt ihr die Power aber auch schon fast ein Jahr lang. Bereue den Kauf kein Stück. Hardware verfällt doch immer im Preis, dann kauft halt nich im Enthusiasten Markt ein, dann ist der Verfall auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## smashbob (13. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Preis frag ich mich nur ob bei einer kompletten Neuanschaffung (keine alte GPU vorhanden) sich vielleicht doch ne 980 Ti ggnüber der 1070 lohnt (ist ja ca gleiches Preissegment)


----------



## stoepsel (13. Juni 2016)

Der Preis muss ja eigentlich noch weiter sinken, wenn die 1070er Customs lieferbar sind und Vergleichsbenchmarks belegen, dass der specklose Pasquahle genauso schnell , wie the fäht Mäxwell ist. 
Viel OC-Potenzial sehe ich bei der 1070er nicht mehr kommen...
Vorteil wäre eben, weniger Dosensaft und 2Gig mehr Speicher, gegenüber der ti...


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2016)

Also mit ner guten Kühlung also hohem Takt der 980Ti dürfte diese doch sogar schneller als ne ca. 2Ghz 1070 sein oder?


----------



## stoepsel (13. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, hier sieht man gut, was ne OC - 980ti einer 1070 entgegensetzen kann...
Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis [Update] - Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2016)

Jo ist nur die Frage gut ne 2 GHz 1070 skaliert wenn auch Speicher OC betrieben wird


----------



## smashbob (14. Juni 2016)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier sieht man gut, was ne OC - 980ti einer 1070 entgegensetzen kann...
> Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis [Update] - Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit



Naja, das ist ein overclocked Custom Modell (980 Ti) gegen eine Referenzkarte ohne OC (1070). Die Customs werden sicherlich auch noch n Schub extra Leistung haben.


----------



## stoepsel (14. Juni 2016)

Deswegen hab ich auch OC-980ti geschrieben.
Man muss jetzt nur wissen, wie gut die 1070er Customs getaktet werden können und wie Sie diesen Takt auf die Strasse bekommen...?! 
Ich tippe mal auf Gleichstand bei gleichem Custom-Modell / bsp. 980ti Super Jet vs. 1070 Super Jet. 
Wenn dem so sein sollte, ist der Preis entscheidend für mich. 
Dosensaft und technische Neuerungen sind mir bei gleichem Preis nicht so wichtig. 
Mehr als 400€ gebe ich aber für Sowas nicht aus - Punkt!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juni 2016)

Gute Customs der 980Ti sollten zumindest 50€-100€ unter denen der (~gleichschnellen) GTX1070 liegen also muss da der Preis noch ordentlich runter damit es sich lohnt eine 980Ti einer 1070 vorzuziehen.


----------



## stoepsel (14. Juni 2016)

Man merkt schon , dass die Händler im Kampfmodus sind... Wieder ein paar Euro gesunken...


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juni 2016)

Krass eine Classy für 518 Euro und noch viel besser die Gigabyte G1 Gaming für 498 Euro. Die Händler verdienen bei diesen Preisen immer noch.


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2016)

... bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## symerac (15. Juni 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht mehr eine NEUE 980 Ti zu kaufen..

Eine gebrauchte um 400-430 sollte man dann aber nehmen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Juni 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Krass eine Classy für 518 Euro und noch viel besser die Gigabyte G1 Gaming für 498 Euro. Die Händler verdienen bei diesen Preisen immer noch.



Nein die Händler machen Schadensbegrenzung und schreiben den Verlust ab. Die Margen im Hardwaregeschäft sind unglaublich klein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Juni 2016)

Wow die Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Omega hat noch vor 1 Woche 600+ gekostet und jetzt nur 490€
Da könnte man schwach werden


----------



## smashbob (15. Juni 2016)

Es sieht Tatsächlich so aus als ob die 980 Ti jetzt zum PL kracher wird. Übertaktet ca gleichstark wie ne OC 1070  und wird sicher noch billiger. whoop whoop.


----------



## slot108 (15. Juni 2016)

ich glaub, ne 1500/2000er is mit ner 1080@stock gleichauf, architekturbedingt je nach Spiel mal schneller, mal langsamer. und es gehen ne Menge auf die Werte hochzutakten. hab gestern nen Vergleich zwischen ne 1070 OC und der GB 980Ti Gaming G1 gesehen, da is die GB 980Ti G1 aber vorne, und zwar meistens. und die hat keine 1500/2000, sondern "nur" 1354~1367/1750. verbraucht zwar mehr, aber liegt halt VOR der 1070 OC. 
in meinen Augen die 3. beste Karte am Markt.
1080
Titan X
980Ti
1070


----------



## Rashakiel200 (15. Juni 2016)

Eine EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6144 MB  gibt es mittlerweile auch schon für unter 480€ :o
Soll ja hochgetaktet mit einer 1080 mithalten können....bei dem Preis kann man echt schwach werden...


----------



## defPlaya (15. Juni 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Nein die Händler machen Schadensbegrenzung und schreiben den Verlust ab. Die Margen im Hardwaregeschäft sind unglaublich klein.



Danke für die Info. Hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Juni 2016)

Hab mir heute doch ne 980ti amp omega bestellt. Konnte einfach nicht mehr warten. 480 euro, da kannste nicht meckern. Sollte heute abend kommen, mal sehen was mit der so geht. Die evga hab ich zurück geschickt, zu laut und zu warm. Die 1070 fund ich nicht so pralle, die guten customs werden auch bei 540 euro liegen, vielleicht steigen die preise ha sogar noch. Bis zur 1080ti werde ich die zeit mit sicherheit sehr gut überbrücken können.


----------



## smashbob (17. Juni 2016)

Gratuliere, vielleicht kannste ja nich durchgeben wie gut / schlecht du mit der 980ti im Vergleich zur 1080 fährst. In 6 Wochen werde ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer Ti sein insofern sie dann noch vorrätig ist


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Juni 2016)

Ne OC Ti ist in etwa so schnell wie eine 1080 @ Stock. Mit OC zieht die 1080 natürlich der Ti davon. Die 6GB Vram werden hoffentlich in nächster Zeit nicht zum Flaschenhals, ansonsten gibts halt ne 1080Ti


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Juni 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hab mir heute doch ne 980ti amp omega bestellt. Konnte einfach nicht mehr warten. 480 euro, da kannste nicht meckern. Sollte heute abend kommen, mal sehen was mit der so geht. Die evga hab ich zurück geschickt, zu laut und zu warm. Die 1070 fund ich nicht so pralle, die guten customs werden auch bei 540 euro liegen, vielleicht steigen die preise ha sogar noch. Bis zur 1080ti werde ich die zeit mit sicherheit sehr gut überbrücken können.



Du hattest eine 1070 oder 1080?


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Juni 2016)

Weder noch... Hatte eine 980Ti von EVGA und wollte eigentlich ins Step-Up Programm für ne 1080. Das hätte dann aber noch 3-4 Monate gedauert, zwischendurch ist die 980Ti auf unter 500 € gefallen. Da ich noch in den 14 Tagen Widerruf drin war, habe ich die EVGA zurückgeschickt. Hab ja kein Geld zu verschenken. Und die 20% kann ich mir zur 1080 auch schenken.


----------



## Rashakiel200 (17. Juni 2016)

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW + gratis Nitro C80 Pure Gaming Stuhl

EVGA GTX 980TI ftw und ein Gamingstuhl, der sonst 169€ kostet für zusammen "nur" 499€


----------



## chischko (17. Juni 2016)

Rashakiel200 schrieb:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW + gratis Nitro C80 Pure Gaming Stuhl
> 
> EVGA GTX 980TI ftw und ein Gamingstuhl, der sonst 169€ kostet für zusammen "nur" 499€


Zugeschlagen! Kumpel nimmt die GPU für 450, nen anderer den Stuhl für 100 und ich sack den Rest ein... so haben wir alle drei was von 
Ich seh das als ne Art Vermittlungsprämie


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juni 2016)

Meine Zotac ging heute zurück nach Amazon. Bildfehler und ultra nervender Lüfter. Hab mir dann auch die FTW mit Stuhl bestellt, für 499 € nen richtiger Schnapper! Wenn ich den Stuhl für 100 € verkaufe, kostet die Karte läppische 399 €!

Was will man(n) mehr ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juni 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Meine Zotac ging heute zurück nach Amazon. Bildfehler und ultra nervender Lüfter. Hab mir dann auch die FTW mit Stuhl bestellt, für 499 € nen richtiger Schnapper! Wenn ich den Stuhl für 100 € verkaufe, kostet die Karte läppische 399 €!
> 
> Was will man(n) mehr ?



Gutes Angebot, keine Frage.
Da könnte ich fast schwach werden


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juni 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gutes Angebot, keine Frage.
> Da könnte ich fast schwach werden



Da brauch man eigentlich nicht lange überlegen. 399 € für ne TOP 980Ti, mit 3 Jahren Garantie und EVGA Support ? Wenn in den nächsten 2 Jahren was dran ist, tauscht Caseking dir die Karte umgehend um. Wenns die Karte nicht gibt, kannst dir ne andere aussuchen oder Geld zurück.

Die 1070 wird nicht für den Preis zu haben sein und AMD hat nichts in petto. Ergo: Kurbelt die Wirtschaft an Jungs


----------



## Frittenkalle (18. Juni 2016)

Hatte auch überlegt ne 1080 zu holen, jedoch sind 20% zuwenig. In Zahlen relativ betrachtet sind z.b 30 zu 36 fps oder 40 zu 48 fps. Macht in vielen Dingen den Kohl auch nicht wirklich fett. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist aber die Tatsache das die 980TI auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nur noch ca 400€ bringt. Beinah die gleiche Summe nochmal rein zu buttern hat für mich ein pomadigen Beigeschmack. Aber für 400€ kann ich meine 980Ti einfach nicht weggeben. Da warte ich mal auf die 1080TI, da wird es sich mit 50% Mehrleistung dann eher lohnen, da kommt dann auch dem Bildschirm in Sachen Fps deutlich mehr rüber. Das ist jetzt nur die Sichtweise eines 980Ti Besitzers, bei ner 980 hat man die 50% Mehrleistung ja schon drinnen.


----------



## myLoooo (18. Juni 2016)

Habe gerade ein 1440p 144Hz IPS Monitor gekauft - bin am überlgen 980 Ti / 1070 /1080


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

Ne grbauchte 980Ti dürfte derzeit in Sachen Preis/Leistung das beste sein für Dich myLooo


----------



## myLoooo (18. Juni 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ne grbauchte 980Ti dürfte derzeit in Sachen Preis/Leistung das beste sein für Dich myLooo



Das Caseking Angebote lohnt nicht - also den Stuhl brauch ich nicht.


----------



## chischko (18. Juni 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Das Caseking Angebote lohnt nicht - also den Stuhl brauch ich nicht.



HÄÄ???  Wasch labascht Du? 
Ich spreche von einer gebrauchten 980 Ti, und mit keinem Wort von Caseking, nem Stuhl oder sonstwas... weiß nicht was Du gelesen hast, aber garantiert nicht meinen Post, den Du zitiert hast!?


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juni 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Das Caseking Angebote lohnt nicht - also den Stuhl brauch ich nicht.


Ich brauch auch nicht den stuhl. Man kann ihn aber weiterverkaufen für gutes geld, wenn man sich nicht zu blöd anstellt.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2016)

Nur die Versandkosten sind im Auge zu behalten


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juni 2016)

Die trägt der Käufer. Versand bei caseking 5.99 euro


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2016)

... beim Weiterverkauf


----------



## Razerbear (19. Juni 2016)

Bin auch schwer am überlegen. Aber erstmal muss ich ein Abnehmer für den Stuhl finden. Für 400eur ne EVGA 980Ti könnte ich schon echt schwach werden.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2016)

Razerbear schrieb:


> Bin auch schwer am überlegen. Aber erstmal muss ich ein Abnehmer für den Stuhl finden. Für 400eur ne EVGA 980Ti könnte ich schon echt schwach werden.



Ich nehme den Stuhl gern  das Angebot ist super aber ich habe ne TI980er...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (19. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Stuhl gern  das Angebot ist super aber ich habe ne TI980er...



würdest den Stuhl für 150€ nehmen oder wie?


----------



## Razerbear (19. Juni 2016)

Es hat sich erledigt! Hab Abnehmer für den Stuhl gefunden und mich kostet der 980Ti am ende fairerweise nur 385eur. Kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (19. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein super Preis für eine neue 980Ti! Glückwunsch!


----------



## orca113 (19. Juni 2016)

Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß mit der Karte. War kein Fehler[emoji106]


----------



## Rashakiel200 (19. Juni 2016)

Viel Spaß damit 

Ich werde mir wohl nach langem überlegen die Gainward GTX980TI Phoenix GS holen. Scheint schnell und leise zu sein......und wenn man fragt, bekommt man bei 4 Antworten eh 5 Modelle genannt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (19. Juni 2016)

man man man, wie jeder schwach wird bei den jetzigen 980ti Angeboten.. ich frage mich echt ob sie nicht später noch billiger werden, oder ob man sich einen guten Deal entgehen lässt


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

Rashakiel200 schrieb:


> und wenn man fragt, bekommt man bei 4 Antworten eh 5 Modelle genannt



Das stimmt so wirklich nich^^ ... 
Palit Jetstream (ohne super) wird immer die Empfehlung hier im Forum lauten und da hat sich mMn auch nichts dran geändert^^


----------



## Razerbear (19. Juni 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> man man man, wie jeder schwach wird bei den jetzigen 980ti Angeboten.. ich frage mich echt ob sie nicht später noch billiger werden, oder ob man sich einen guten Deal entgehen lässt



Ich glaube an Preis wird sich kaum erstmal was tun. Erstmal muss der 1070 runter auf  400eur bröseln und so schnell wird das bestimmt nicht kommen.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Sind die Palit und Gainward nicht eh fast baugleich?


----------



## smashbob (19. Juni 2016)

Wer weiss, irgendwann wirds die 980 Ti nich mehr geben, dann hab ich zulange auf mein Schnäppchen gewartet


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Jo die wird abverkauft und dann wieder teurer werden wegen Verfügbarkeit


----------



## Websemmel1975 (22. Juni 2016)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde von nem 980Ti Amp Omega Besitzer. Hab die Karte Neu für unter 350,-€ geschossen und bin auch hell auf begeistert. 
Das einzige was nicht will, ist die LED Beleuchtung!? Lässt sich im Zotac Programm nicht einschalten? Die ganzen Schalter sind einfach nicht anklickbar? Hab jetzt erhöhest das manchmal der Stecker für die LED's wohl nicht richtig eingerastet ist aufm PCB? Kann das daran liegen, und falls ja wo ist der angebracht? Möchte die Karte WG so ner Lappalie jetzt nicht zurück senden. Zur Not dann halt ohne Bling Bling


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2016)

... Omega mit Bling Bling. Hat meine nicht. Meine, dass war nur für die Extreme.


----------



## Websemmel1975 (22. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Omega mit Bling Bling. Hat meine nicht. Meine, dass war nur für die Extreme.



Hmmm OK, dann bin ich da wohl falsch informiert!? Na dann um so besser!


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2016)

... is ne schöne Karte, imposant, leise und verschwendet keine Energie für Bling Bling


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Juni 2016)

Naja, leise ist anders. Ich hatte sie selber drin und die Lüfter gehen mal garnicht.


----------



## Websemmel1975 (23. Juni 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Naja, leise ist anders. Ich hatte sie selber drin und die Lüfter gehen mal garnicht.



Wenn du wie ich von einer MSI R9 290X Lightning kommst, ist es selbst in einer Jumboturbine so ruhig wie in nem Schlaflabor.  Also ich bin hell auf begeistert von der Karte.


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2016)

@Chinaquads: meinst Du das Anlaufverhalten oder die Lautstärke unter Last?


----------



## Chinaquads (24. Juni 2016)

Beides. Das anlaufverhalten ist ja bekannterweise Müll, unter last dreht das dingen sofort auf,temperaturen sind zwar super, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Übung. Jetzt hab ich meine ftw, die ist sogar recht leise, wenn man ein wenig mit oc und pt im afterburner rumspielt.


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2016)

... das Thema Anlaufverhalten lässt sich problemlos lösen. Einfach die Starttemperatur auf ca. 30°C runterstellen und dann läuft das alles wie geschmiert. Ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm.


----------



## Meroveus (24. Juni 2016)

Ist halt alles subjektiv und deswegen eigentlich ein sehr ungeeignetes Diskussionsthema .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2016)

Da es Messergebnisse der Lautstärke einzelner Karten gibt, ists eigentlich schon objektiv. 
Das sie nicht die leiseste ist, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Websemmel1975 (24. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das Thema Anlaufverhalten lässt sich problemlos lösen. Einfach die Starttemperatur auf ca. 30°C runterstellen und dann läuft das alles wie geschmiert. Ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm.



Hast du das über den Afterburner geregelt oder mit nem BIOS Mod? Wobei ich noch nie an nem Graka BIOS rumgeflasht habe, da hab ich irgendwie Bammel...


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2016)

... geht Beides. Das Bios ist gemodded. Bei Bedarf, PN, gern auch per TeamViewer


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

Hätte 2 Fragen zur 980 Ti:

1) Ist es normal, dass man von einer 980 Ti keine Anzeige der VRM-Temperaturen in GPU-Z, Treiber oder Ähnlichem angezeigt bekommt? Will für meine eine vernünftige Lüfterkurve erstellen und da haben bei früheren Karten (Radeon 390x etc) die VRM-Temps schon ein Wörtchen mitzureden gehabt. Oder kann man da bei der 980 Ti nichts machen, außer sich an der Kerntemperatur zu orientieren?

2) Kerntemperatur ist bei mir im Idle ca. 30° (lasse die Lüfter aber lautlos laufen, finde ich sinnvoller als sie im Idle einfach auszustellen und erst anzurollen wenn es heiß wird) und Furmark etc bringen sie zwar über 80°, aber knapp darüber ist auch Schluss, 85° hat sie noch nie gesehen. Ist das "ok", gut, schlecht, normal? Weiß nicht was da Sache ist. Handelt sich um eine EVGA Superclocked etc pp. Falls das was ausmacht.


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2016)

... ich habe bisher nur die GPU Kerntemperatur auslesen können. 
Naja, 80 Grad ist nicht prickelt. Aber, was hast du für ein Profil eingestellt? Auf wieviel Prozent laufen die Lüfter bei 80 Grad.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juni 2016)

habe mal mit einem Infarotlasermessgerät (keine Ahnung wie das Ding heißt ) die Frontplate, VRMs und Speicherbausteine gemessen, die Frontplate meiner evga 980Ti hält die VRMs so auf 60-70°C (angenommen, dass ich das auch richtig gemessen habe). 
Habt ihr auch eine dran?


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe bisher nur die GPU Kerntemperatur auslesen können.
> Naja, 80 Grad ist nicht prickelt. Aber, was hast du für ein Profil eingestellt? Auf wieviel Prozent laufen die Lüfter bei 80 Grad.



Auf 60%. 80° ja wirklich nur bei so Sachen wie Furmark, in Spielen bleiben sie unter 70° - je nach Spiel halt.

edit: Keine Ahnung, ich kenne nur Backplate und die habe ich, aber was eine Frontplate ist... keine Ahnung.

edit2: Mit der neuen Lüfterkurve und Gehäuselüftung bringt Furmark sie nicht höher als 78°.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juni 2016)

Frontplate ist die Platte auf der anderen Seite der GPU (da wo die Spannungswandler usw sind) um die ganzen Elemente großflächig zu kühlen.
Finde die evga Version der Karte ziemlichen Schrott. Die Lüfter hören sich ab 50% sehr laut an und 70°C wird die Karte dabei mindestens..


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Die Lüfter sind bis 50% nicht wirklich hörbar und erst ab 65/70%, was nie nötig ist, wirklich störend. Was das angeht die beste Karte seit langem und viele Reviews sehen das genauso, also hast vielleicht ein Montagsmodell gehabt....?

edit: Also ich meine die mit diesem 2.0-Kühler, gibt ja auch eine mit 'nem schlechteren glaube ich.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juni 2016)

Ja hab auch den ACX 2.0 und die SC+ Version!
Wirklich so unhörbar? Also ich kann sie relativ gut aus dem Gehäuse raushören und eindeutig ausmachen woher die kommen.. Also wenn ich jetzt feststelle, dass ich ein Montagsmodell bekommen habe, sende ich das Ding direkt zurück, auch wenn ich nen Morpheus drauf hab..


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

Mein System ist nicht komplett silent, aber relativ leise. Bis 50% fügen sich die Lüfter einfach in die allgemeine Kulisse ein, danach kann man schon festmachen, dass es die Grafikkarte ist, das ist dann z.B bei anspruchsvollen Spielen. Da stört das aber noch weniger weil sie den Sound nicht überdecken und so heiß, dass sie wirklich nervig werden... passiert höchstens in Extrem-Benchmarks wenn ich sonst keine Geräuschkulisse hab.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juni 2016)

Ja naja, ab 50% kann ich sie schon raushören, sooooooo laut ist es jetzt nicht, aber man kann es schon definieren. Gut, dann habe ich wohl ein anderes Geräuschempfinden als du . Puh, dachte schon meine Karte sei etwas verkehrt.


----------



## Quintes (26. Juni 2016)

Also ich bin da eigentlich sehr empfindlich. Habe mit den meisten Karten Probleme und mein System muss auch schon ziemlich nahe in Richtung silent gehen für mich.

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zufrieden weil ich davor fast ausschließlich Karten vom roten Team hatte und da war die Geräuschkulisse nochmal eine andere Liga...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juni 2016)

hahaha, ja von den Roten hatte ich auch die Nase voll. Schade eigentlich für AMD. Hätte denen gerne mein Geld gegeben, aber dadurch dass sie einfach so viel Strom fressen und so verdammt warm werden, wurde das nichts


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

Ich finde  den ACX 2.0 ja auf meiner 970 schon zu laut, wie kann der da auf ner 980ti leise sein?
Oder haben die da andere Lüfter? 
Wieviel RPM sind es denn bei 50%?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juni 2016)

Müsste ich morgen mal sehen, aber wie warm wird deine denn mit 50%  ?


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Juni 2016)

Setz das pt auf 90 prozent und übertakte die karte mal. Sollte einiges leiser und kühler sein.
Ich hatte bei der 980 acx 2.0 am ende 75 grad ingame und 40% Lüfter. War eigdntlich ganu gut auszuhalten


----------



## Razerbear (27. Juni 2016)

Mal ne Frage wegen Treiberunterstützung. Wisst ihr, wie lange Nvidia die Grafikkarten mit Treiber unterstützt? 4 Jahre etwa seit dem erscheinen auf Markt? Würde mich einfach so interessieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube deutlich länger als 4 Jahre. 
Der aktuelle Treiber geht bis zur 400er Serie zurück. 
Das ist 6 Jahre her.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juni 2016)

So lange bis sie nicht mehr mal Mid End sind


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht meint er es anders und zwar, dass bei Treiberoptimierungen, die älteren Karten bewusst ausgebremst werden wie zB hier verdeutlicht: Doom (final) im Benchmark-Test: Update mit Geforce GTX 1070 Founders Edition
Einst war zB die GTX 770 schneller/gleich schnell wie die 7970 GHz (280X) und bei dem Game liegen ja Welten dazwischen. 
Die 780/780 Ti stehen ja auch nicht so gut da... (Die Nvidia Karten sind ja eigentlich sehr stark in diesem Game siehe zB die GTX 970)

Der 980 Ti geht es jetzt noch gut, auch schön zu sehen, wie sich eine Cutom 980 Ti, welche natürlich in diesem Falle von Palit ordentlich übertaktet wurde, sich von der 1070 FE (Referenz) absetzt, Custom vs Custom wären sie wohl auf ähnlichem Niveau. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, wird oder besser gesagt wann wird die 980 Ti von Nvidia "ausgebremst"?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. 
Das müsste man mit einem Spiel gegentesten was damals schon getestet wurde um deine Behauptung zu überprüfen. 
Würde auch gar kein Sinn machen, da steht man schließlich vor der Konkurrenz schlechter da.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

Alle dort aufgeführten Karten (inkl. GTX 770 etc) wurden mit den heutigen aktuellsten Treibern getestet.  was man davon halten soll, urteilt selbst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Und das Spiel ist nagelneu. 

Du müsstest ein Spiel zum Vergleich der Treiber nehmen, welches damals zum Release existiert hat.


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Juni 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Alle dort aufgeführten Karten (inkl. GTX 770 etc) wurden mit den heutigen aktuellsten Treibern getestet.  was man davon halten soll, urteilt selbst.



Warum verlinkst Du dann nicht diesen
Battleborn im Benchmark-Test: Quietschbunter Ballerspass mit aufgemotzter Unreal Engine 3
und diesen Benchmark? Fast der selbe Zeitraum.
Overwatch-Benchmarks: Blizzards Shooter im Technik-Test mit 18 GPUs

Von deiner angeblichen  Benachteiligung ist hier nichts zu sehen.

Edit:
Es wird immer wieder Spiele geben in dem der Gegenpart, der in der Regel gleichwertig ist, schlechter abschneidet.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Juni 2016)

Dort ist das Kräfteverhältnis wie man es aus Erfahrungswerten erwarten würde gegeben. Man darf einfach nicht vergessen, dass Kepler und Maxwell vollkommen unterschiedliche stärken haben und die Architekturen sich deutlich voneinander Unterscheiden. (Aufbau SMX vs SMM, Cache größen, aufteilung des shared memory  usw. ) 
Battleborn ist nur das Paradebeispiel wie man es mit AMD nicht macht eine GTX 570 auf dem level einer 280X ich hau mich weg


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn eine 280X gleich schnell ist wie die 570 mit 1.25GB VRAM und nur 732MHz Takt, sollten  bei dir schon die Alarmglocken läuten oder die 780 mit knapp 1000MHz schneller als eine höher getaktete 390X...
Bei Doom hingegen, welcher auch den Nvidia Karten zum Großteil sehr gut liegt, kommt es zum Absturz der älteren Karten und dies wirft Bedenken und Fragen bei mir auf.


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn solche Benchmarks  wie Battleborn erscheinen leite ich daraus aber keineswegs die Leistungsfähigkeit der Karten ab, oder nehme sie als Referenze.Da weiß ich einfach, da hat wer was verkackt!
Deswegen finde ich ja immer wieder Unsinnig wenn ein Benchmark herausgepickt wird um zu beweisen, dass NVIDIA ältere Karten vernachlässigt.
Genauso viele Gegenbeispiele kann man suchen.Das die GTX 770 mit ihren 2GB VRam nicht mehr so mithalten kann, ist ja kein so grosses Geheimnis und liegt sicher nicht an NVIDIA`s Vernachlässigung.
Und bei den NVIDIA Karten untereinander, nun @Blizzard_Mamba hat es ja gut erklärt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Weil ein Game kacke auf alten Karten läuft, streust du gleich das Gerücht, dass Nvidia ihre alten Karten absichtlich per Treiber bremst? 

Das schlimme ist, viele User nehmen das als Fakt hin und erzählen es weiter, ohne dass dieses Gerücht auch nur im entferntesten bewiesen wurde. 

Bevor man solche Behauptungen aufstellt und öffentlich teilt, sollte man schon ein wenig objektiver recherchieren und die Ergebnisse darstellen.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2016)

Sie werden eventuell nicht ausgebremst sondern ältere Karten werden in den neuen Treibern nicht mehr so unterstützt wie die aktuellen. Bei AMD wird (eventuell ja auch durch die vielen Rebrands), bei älteren Karten mehr herausgeholt.
Andererseits ist ja auch bekannt geworden das Nvidia "spezielle" Treiber für die Tester herausgibt wie z.B. bei AOTS kürzlich. Da wurde von AMD moniert das Nvidia mit etwas gezinkten Karten spielt. Das könnte bei Doom sogar sehr wahrscheinlich auch der Fall sein, war es ja das Releasespiel für die 1070 und 1080

 Wortspiel


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juni 2016)

Bin durchaus auch der Meinung, dass die Treiber bspw. Für die 970 nicht ewig perfekt optimiert werden. Warum auch?
Das bedeutet für NVIDIA Arbeit und weniger Geld.
Noch sind die Treiber in Ordnung, aber wie lange wird es wohl so sein?
Aber bevor die Treiber nicht mehr perfekt optimiert werden, gibt es Karten um den gleichen Preis, die ebenso gut oder noch besser performen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Optimiert wird da nix mehr, aber sie bekommen trotzdem aktuelle Treiber mit Bugfixes. 
Aber es wird wohl kaum künstlich gedrosselt. 

Tja die 970 ist ein Sonderfall den es so noch nicht gab. 
Gut möglich das in ein paar Jahren dann nicht mehr die Optimierungen für die 3,5GB Grenze berücksichtigt werden. Oder aber es wird generell per Treiber auf 3,5GB beschränkt, wer weiß. 
Sie hätten von Anfang an die Karte als 3,5GB Karte vermarkten sollen, den Speicherbereich hätte man einfach per Software deaktiviert und gut. Aber egal, nach dem erscheinen der 1070er muss man wohl kaum noch über die 970 reden, das wurde ja schon ausführlich diskutiert


----------



## slot108 (28. Juni 2016)

es gab schon Karten mit zweierlei Anbindungen des VRAMs


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juni 2016)

Die aber lange nicht so verbreitet wie die 970 ist


----------



## sleipDE (28. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir auch noch eine EVGA 980TI FWG aus der Caseking Aktion mit Stuhl für 500€ geschnappt, denke viel billiger als 380-400€ werden gute neue 980ti auch nicht mehr werden. Die Karte ist heute gekommen und sieht super hochwertig aus, konnte leider noch nicht testen da meine SSD kaputt ist. 

Die Frage quält mich natürlich auch in wie fern Nvidia die Karte noch unterstützen wird, zumal halt die Möglichkeit besteht durch den EVGA StepUp auf eine 1070 oder 1080 zu wechseln. Sollte es von der Leistung so bleiben lohnt für mich weder die 1070 da etwas schwächer bzw. gleich noch die Mehrleistung der 1080, von daher tendiere ich dazu die 980ti zu behalten und auf Vega oder die 1080ti zu warten. Bezüglich Wiederverkauf wäre es natürlich besser eine 1070 zu haben, die wird sich gebraucht denke ich besser verkaufen als die 980ti, draufzahlen möchte ich bei dem StepUp eigentlich vermeiden. Bin mir da echt noch nicht sicher was ich machen soll.


----------



## Razerbear (28. Juni 2016)

Mir würde schon reichen, wenn Nvidia die Gt980Ti mindestens weitere 2 Jahre mit optimierten Treiber unterstützt, darunter wäre aus meiner Sicht schon kriminell schon so  früh zu vernachlässigen und nur noch die aktuellsten zu unterstützen. AMD unterstützt ja auch ältere Grafikkarten mit optimierten Treibern z.B  die Ati 5870 wurde  lange unterstützt.
Momentan tendiere ich auch mein EVGA GTX980 Ti FTW zu behalten und werde es mir in ruhe überlegen, ob ich  in ein paar Monaten auf 1080 umsteige oder nicht... Ich muss mir da sonst kaum sorgen machen, denn der Preis für 980Ti FTW ist gut und die perfekte Garantieservice von EVGA ist einfach konkurrenzlos.. Ausserdem zusätzlich durch die Option mit  Step Up Programm wirkt das beruhigend..


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juni 2016)

Jo hoffe ich auch ich will für meine nächste Karte eigl deutlich weniger ausgeben und daher muss die halten, ich werd wohl mindestens auf die nächste Generation warten gerade bei den zu erwartenden Preise für 1080Ti usw.


----------



## slot108 (28. Juni 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Die aber lange nicht so verbreitet wie die 970 ist



ich hab sie noch hier liegen. läuft mit 1506MHz. is ne super Karte. 
aber Back to Topic
Treiberpflege der 980Ti scheints ja grade zu sein 
ich glaube ja, wir wissens nicht, was NV da macht oder nicht macht. wir spekulieren aufgrund von Gerüchten und eigenen Empfindungen und allem anderen was uns so beeinflusst, was immer individuell was anderes sein kann.
ich bezeichne mich gerne als oldschool. mir reichen 60 fps dicke hin, viele Singleplayer limitier ich auf 40, 35 fps. weil ich damals drauf klar kam und es heute auch noch tue. ich kauf auch was ich zum Zeitpunkt meines Kaufes kaufe. in dem Fall die fps, die Leistung. und die fps von Kepler sind ja nicht weniger geworden. sie wurden im Verhältnis nur nicht mehr so schnell so viel mehr, wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als Kepler noch aktuell war. und die 980Ti wird in allen kommenden Jahren die gleichen fps haben, bei den gleichen Einstellungen, bei den selben Spielen wie heute auch. insofern nix kaputt geht.
ich finds von meinem Standpunkt aus schon teilweise vermessen, was Leute in Zukunft an Arbeit erwarten, was gar nicht gekauft wurde. niemand hat die weitere Optimierung seiner Karte bezahlt. das bekommen wir als Selbstverständlichkeit vom Hersteller. weil der sich um seine Produkte kümmert. nicht wir. und ich finds toll, dass NV das in so einem Rahmen macht. gern würd ich mehr nehmen, keine Frage, aber ich habe bezahlt was ich bekam und damit ist Ende. 
und ehrlich, icke , nie mehr als 58 fps, 1080p Monitor, ich fühl mich sowas von auf der Sonnenseite mit der Karte.
die fps von Kepler wurden nie weniger. Maxwell wirds auch so gehen und Pascal und AMD auch, wenn die mal ne neue Architektur hinlegen könnten.
AMD liegt nicht bei DX12 vorn, sie sind den Hinkefuß losgeworden. glaubt den Gerüchten nicht. lasst euch nich irre machen.
zieht Eure Karten auf 1500/400 hoch und genießt 1080 Leistung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Juni 2016)

Klar werden die noch paar Jahre lang unterstützt (zumindest die 980Ti) 
Denn wenn die die Karte vernachlässigen würden, würde ich mir keine Karte mehr von denen kaufen, genauso wie jeder andere Mensch der nicht jede 3 Jahre seine Karte wechseln will..


----------



## Razerbear (29. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich, ob es wirklich nötig ist, die Karte auf 1500 Mhz hochzuziehen? Wenn die 980 Ti permament automatisch knapp über 1400Mhz läuft und man kann es doch ruhig so lassen, finde ich. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich noch nie eine GPU übertaktet, CPU schon und zwar mit den berühmten Q9550.  Mit dieser CPU machte ich damals sehr gute erfahrungen und  die lief über 5 Jahre sehr stabil.


----------



## slot108 (29. Juni 2016)

ich hab bisher jede GPU übertaktet. die Ti is die erst, wo ichs nicht brauch und die ich meistens @stock laufen lass. bei ARK takte ich hoch, sonst nich.


----------



## Razerbear (29. Juni 2016)

Damals besaß ich lange eine Ati 5870 Vapor X von Sapphire, der nur leicht Werkseitig übertaktet war und zusätzliche 50 Mhz vertrug der einfach nicht mehr. Trotzdem war die seit der Einführung eine Top Karte.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juni 2016)

Warum nicht übertakten wenn die Karte unter 60°C bleibt?
Kann man doch machen, kaputt geht sie ja nicht gerade schneller, wenn die Spannung dann auch noch unverändert bleibt, zumal die Spannungsveränderung absolut 0 bei mir brachte.. leider..


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2016)

Razerbear schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es wirklich nötig ist, die Karte auf 1500 Mhz hochzuziehen? Wenn die 980 Ti permament automatisch knapp über 1400Mhz läuft und man kann es doch ruhig so lassen, finde ich. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich noch nie eine GPU übertaktet, CPU schon und zwar mit den berühmten Q9550.  Mit dieser CPU machte ich damals sehr gute erfahrungen und  die lief über 5 Jahre sehr stabil.



Ab 1400 sollte man aber den VRAM zumindest auf 3800 anziehen, da sonst die Skalierung weiter flöten geht.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (5. Juli 2016)

Hey leute 

ich habe meine GPU mit MSI übertaktet, hab jetzt ein super setting gefunden nur was mir auffällt, vielleicht ist das normal ? jede 5-10 Sekunden verliert die Karte an Spannung  zwar nicht viel aber man sieht es an den Parametern, damit verliert sie kurz ihren Takt.

wie gesagt ist das normal ? liegt es am NT? sollte ich die mV via MSI anheben ? diese ist bei mir auf null, zugegeben, einmal hatte ich sie kurz auf 1+ und da war die Spannung nicht gleichmäßig.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2016)

... mehr Infos und Bilder wäre schon notwendig. Unsere Glaskugeln sind schon recht verkratzt.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2016)

Ab wann bringt denn es etwas, wenn man den VRam oc? Habe +200 MHz anliegen,aber so richtig
Vorteile sehe ich nicht, bei 3DMark. Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (5. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mehr Infos und Bilder wäre schon notwendig. Unsere Glaskugeln sind schon recht verkratzt.



Sry, ich dachte damit könnte man schon das Problem heraus finden  

System:

CPU: Xeon E3-1220v3
GPU: 980GTX 
RAM: 12GB 
System: SSD 265GB
REST: HDD 1TB
BORD: ASUS Z97
NT: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
DP: 21:9 29zoll FHD

CPU/GPU ist Wasser gekühlt 

Ich habe kurz TitanFall gezockt und habe die parameter vom spiel gescreent, da sieht man die Takt/Spannungs- Sprünge.


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2016)

So nen System mit dem Hamburg Ding zu betreiben grenzt an Mut


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (5. Juli 2016)

das heißt auf hamurgisch, dass das NT nicht gut ist ?


----------



## 75928 (5. Juli 2016)

Brauchen nicht, aber es bietet sich schon an da hochwertige NTs zusätzliche Sicherungen und bessere Technik verbauen... Ich für meinen Teil will auch nicht riskieren das mir ein 30€-NT meinen 3.000€ PC killt.

Ist auch schön und gut das es Billig-NTs gibt, nicht jeder benötigt ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt (z.B. in Office-PCs). Allerdings findest du hier eine Menge Leute die gewillt sind 50-100€ mehr auszugeben um sicherzustellen das ihr PC optimal geschützt ist und selbst bei einem Blitzschlag etc. nicht sofort abraucht.

(Wenn es dich beruhigt, ich hatte früher auch ein Thermaltake-NT...Kann man mal machen wenn man nen 400€-PC baut und es einen nicht groß juckt ob irgendwas draufgeht)

Bequiet wird halt meistens empfohlen weil sie ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis bei hochwertigen NTs bieten (und 550W sind nun mal die Standard-Empfehlung)... Schau dir z.B. mal die Liste der empfohlenen NTs an, du wirst auch noch eine Menge anderer Hersteller darauf finden.

(Wg der jetzigen Debatte: Wenn man bei so einem System ein billiges TT-Netzteil verbaut ist das schlicht und einfach sparen an der falschen Stelle... Du klebst ja auch nicht bei deinem neuen Haus die Türen mit Klebeband zu weil dir Schlösser zu teuer sind )


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Juli 2016)

Ja na klar, 3000€ ist ne Summe, aber für eine 980 non Ti und solch einen Xeon müsste das locker reichen.

Apropos Schutzschaltungen, mein Smart M650W hat schon so einige lustige Vorfälle im Zusammenhang mit Strom überlebt


----------



## 75928 (5. Juli 2016)

Reichen tut es schon... Reichen würde auch ein LC-Power Netzteil wenn man nochmal 30€ sparen will.

Und Schutzschaltungen sind auch nicht alles worauf es ankommt, mit billigen Netzteilen kann es auch passieren das halt mal kurz der PC abschmiert (ist mir mit ner Haswell-CPU passiert ->Haswell Power-States) bzw. sind einfach Schrott-Komponenten verbaut, was der Hardware auch nicht so gut tut.

Von daher muss sich halt jeder die Frage stellen ob er unbedingt 5% beim Preis sparen will und dafür halt was minderwertiges erhält (das wäre wie wenn du ein B150-Board für deine CPU nimmst: ist für die meisten Sachen ausreichend, aber spätestens hier gehen die Fragen los ob es wirklich notwendig war die 50€ zu sparen)


----------



## Drayygo (5. Juli 2016)

@Threshold : sieht aus, als könntest du dir hier mal wieder einen Umschlag verdienen  </sarcasm>

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2016)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Sry, ich dachte damit könnte man schon das Problem heraus finden
> 
> System:
> 
> ...



Wieso hast du denn einen Xeon 1220?
Erst der 1230 hat SMT. Dere 1220 ist ein normaler 4 Kerner, der als Xeon teurer ist als ein i5.

Dazu ist das Thermaltake echt mist. 
Für den Rechner reicht das, immerhin zieht die 980 nicht so viel, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass das Berlin nichts taugt.



Drayygo schrieb:


> @Threshold : sieht aus, als könntest du dir hier mal wieder einen Umschlag verdienen  </sarcasm>



Genau, statt des Berlin einfach mal das L9 einbauen. 

Nee, lieber nicht.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2016)

Den xenon habe ich günstig geschossen  und finde ihn richtig gut 

Das NT wurde mir mal von Caseking empfohlen und hat bisher alles ohne Probleme mit gemacht, nur frage ich mich woher die spannungs Sprünge herkommen, bzw. ist das normal ?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2016)

75928 schrieb:


> Reichen tut es schon... Reichen würde auch ein LC-Power Netzteil wenn man nochmal 30€ sparen will.
> 
> Und Schutzschaltungen sind auch nicht alles worauf es ankommt, mit billigen Netzteilen kann es auch passieren das halt mal kurz der PC abschmiert



Mal ganz am Rande ein wenig OT ... Aber solche Aussagen solltest du dir in Zukunft sparen ...
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, solltest du auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, wenn dann doch irgendwas passiert ... o_O

Schutzschaltungen, Spannungsregulation und Ripple/Noise, ist "vorerst" das wichtigste an einem Netzteil ... Denn jene besagen, wie lange deine Hardware am Ende leben wird ... Sei es im Normalbetrieb oder im Worst Case

Nur mal eben am Rande ... Sollte der Rechner mit einem billig Netzteil abschmieren, kann es am ende auch passieren das gewisse Hardwarekomponenten mit in den Tod gerissen werden ... Um genau das zu verhindern, gibt es ja die gewissen Schutzschaltungen ... Ebenfalls sind die Schutzschaltungen da um im Falle eines Fallen richtig zu reagieren und den Rechner abzuschalten, bevor etwas schlimmes passiert ...
Um das noch mit anzubringen ... Abschmieren, tut der Rechner erst, durch eine Schutzschaltung oder einen Knall ... Netzteile gehen nicht einfach so aus ... Außer ich mache sie aus ...

Also höre auf mit der schwachsinns aussage ... Auf Schutzschaltungen kommt es nicht an ... Solche Aussagen, haben nichts in einer Community verloren ... Das glaubt am Ende noch jemanden und spart an der falschen Stelle


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Den xenon habe ich günstig geschossen  und finde ihn richtig gut



Dann ist gut. 



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Das NT wurde mir mal von Caseking empfohlen und hat bisher alles ohne Probleme mit gemacht, nur frage ich mich woher die spannungs Sprünge herkommen, bzw. ist das normal ?



Caseking empfiehlt sowas?
Na ja. Da sind wohl auch nicht nur Leuchten unterwegs.
Solange du die Hardware nicht änderst, kannst du das Berlin drin lassen. kaufst du was neu -- wie eine 980 Ti -- tausch es aus.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann ist gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das werde ich machen  und woher kommen die Spannungs Sprünge ?


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2016)

Daher das Maxwell grenzenlos auf Effizienz getrimmt wurde und sich kein Boardpartner mehr die Mühe macht Stützkondensatoren zu verlöten werden die Peaks (wenn die Karte von 100w in einer Millisekunde auf 400w nachregelt) über die Stromkabel direkt aufs Netzteil übertragen.Wenn das Netzteil Gruppenreguliert ist (z.B. L9) fällt dann die Spannung auf der 12v Leitung ab und die auf 5v und 3,3v steigt.


----------



## 75928 (6. Juli 2016)

@Snakebyte0815:
Lesen bildet... nur halt nicht wenn man es in homöopathischen Dosen tut 

Nehmen wir mal meine Zeilen, die du zitiert hast:
1. Die erste Zeile ist ironisch gemeint... Könnte man eigentlich drauf kommen das das so ist wenn ich zuvor schon teure NTs empfehle
2. Wenn zitiert wird und man darauf eingeht, dann bitte auch richtig: "Schutzschaltungen sind nicht alles" vs. "Auf S.schaltungen kommt es nicht an" Letzteres habe ich nie so gesagt (Text bitte genauer lesen), ich habe nur behauptet das es neben (!!) besagten Schaltungen auch noch andere wichtige Auswahlkriterien gibt (wenn du es nicht glaubst, lies dir bitte den Kommentar davor durch, hier wurde [nur] auf die S.schalt. von TT-NTs eingegangen)

Kommen wir zu "lesen bildet" zurück: Netzteile können sehr wohl "einfach so" ausgehen... ich habe sogar direkt auf die Problematik verwiesen: C6/C7-Powerstates bei modernen Intel-CPUs ab Haswell: Die CPU benötigt nur noch um die 0,1W zum Betrieb, das Billig-NT "erkennt" keine Last mehr und schaltet sich ab, woraufhin der PC abschmiert. Schade das ich mein TT-München verkauft hab, sonst hätte ich es dir mal vorbeigeschickt: Mein PC ist nach circa 30 Min. im Idle regelmäßig abgestürzt, weil das NT sich abgeschaltet hat.

Ich könnte jetzt Abschnitte deiner letzten Zeile zitieren, mach ich aber nicht da ich nicht zumindest noch ein bisschen Anstand besitze


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Caseking empfiehlt sowas?
> Na ja. Da sind wohl auch nicht nur Leuchten unterwegs.
> Solange du die Hardware nicht änderst, kannst du das Berlin drin lassen. kaufst du was neu -- wie eine 980 Ti -- tausch es aus.



Eine 980 non TI haut auch ganz schöne Peaks raus, wenn man es darauf anlegt.
Beim Netzteil spart man nicht und verstehen kann ich es auch warum Caseking sowas empfiehlt, gerade die Maxwell Karten belasten die 12V mit den kurzzeitigen Peaks.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (6. Juli 2016)

danke an denen Leuten die mir versucht haben zu helfen und ein sehr großes dankeschön an denen die es mal wieder wegen eines Netzteil Debatte zerstört haben,wie so viele Themen hier.
das PCGH Forum ist wirklich klasse, nur kenne ich kein Forum wo es so oft um Netzteile geht.

(nur mal am Rande)


----------



## criss vaughn (6. Juli 2016)

Habe mich nicht zurückhalten können und einen Acer Predator X34(A) gekauft  Mit etwas Tuning sind im Witcher 1500 glatt und in allen anderen Szenarien bis 1520 MHz möglich - auch wenn der prozentuale und absolute Gewinn zu 1480 MHz lächerlich erscheint, optimiere ich trotzdem gerne. Am WE fliegt noch die Gelid Extreme runter, dann bekommt die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly eine Chance 

Bzgl. der PEG-Last-Diskussion (RX480) kann ich nur berichten, dass mein Z77 MPower von 12/2012 auch mit mehr als über +10 W auf dem PCI-E keine Probleme macht


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (6. Juli 2016)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Habe mich nicht zurückhalten können und einen Acer Predator X34(A) gekauft  Mit etwas Tuning sind im Witcher 1500 glatt und in allen anderen Szenarien bis 1520 MHz möglich - auch wenn der prozentuale und absolute Gewinn zu 1480 MHz lächerlich erscheint, optimiere ich trotzdem gerne. Am WE fliegt noch die Gelid Extreme runter, dann bekommt die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly eine Chance
> 
> Bzgl. der PEG-Last-Diskussion (RX480) kann ich nur berichten, dass mein Z77 MPower von 12/2012 auch mit mehr als über +10 W auf dem PCI-E keine Probleme macht



Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, wieso nicht 
Welche 980Ti hast du genau?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2016)

75928 schrieb:


> Und Schutzschaltungen sind auch nicht alles worauf es ankommt,


Ja und Bremsen bie einem Fahrzeug sind völlig überbewertet, darauf kommt es nun wirklich nicht an... 



75928 schrieb:


> mit billigen Netzteilen kann es auch passieren das halt mal kurz der PC abschmiert (ist mir mit ner Haswell-CPU passiert ->Haswell Power-States) bzw. sind einfach Schrott-Komponenten verbaut, was der Hardware auch nicht so gut tut.


Ja und die Komponenten sowie die Kinder in Afrika werden es dir danken, dass du mehr Elektroschrott durch miese Netzteile erzeugst...



75928 schrieb:


> Von daher muss sich halt jeder die Frage stellen ob er unbedingt 5% beim Preis sparen will und dafür halt was minderwertiges erhält (das wäre wie wenn du ein B150-Board für deine CPU nimmst: ist für die meisten Sachen ausreichend, aber spätestens hier gehen die Fragen los ob es wirklich notwendig war die 50€ zu sparen)


Das ist nicht mit dem Netzteil zu vergleichen, das ist eine gaanz andere Baustelle...

Du steckst dir auch keine Baumarktreifen aufn Porsche 911 oder Ferrari, oder?!


KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Das NT wurde mir mal von Caseking empfohlen und hat bisher alles ohne Probleme mit gemacht, nur frage ich mich woher die spannungs Sprünge herkommen, bzw. ist das normal ?


Wenn du dich noch an 'nen Namen oder sowas erinnerst, wäre ich über eine PN dankbar, würde das dann an Caseking weiterleiten wollen...

Oder wolltest du unbedingt 'nen billigen Haufen von Netzteil haben??


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Juli 2016)

Übrigens ist der Thermaltake German Serie das Wort Schutzschaltung fremd  
Es gab ein Review, da hat ein TT Hamburg 530 mal eben 900 Watt geliefert. Von den Spannungen sprech ich besser nicht. Versagt haben UVP,OVP,OPP&OCP  
Vor nem halben Jahr hatte ich selbst ein Thermaltake. Nach Tests auf Kurzschlusssicherung war mein P4 PC Geschichte. Das Gerät hat nicht abgeschaltet und man konnte schön hören wie die Platte neu anfuhr.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Juli 2016)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> danke an denen Leuten die mir versucht haben zu helfen und ein sehr großes dankeschön an denen die es mal wieder wegen eines Netzteil Debatte zerstört haben,wie so viele Themen hier.
> das PCGH Forum ist wirklich klasse, nur kenne ich kein Forum wo es so oft um Netzteile geht.
> 
> (nur mal am Rande)



Weil das Thema wichtig ist.
Wenn ich schon überlege, mir teure Hardware zu kaufen, dann gehört da kein 40€ Netzteil rein. Ich muss ja kein 150€ Teil kaufen aber ein gutes Netzteil was mit moderner Hardware zurecht kommt und alle Schutzschaltungen hat, sollte / muss es mir schon wert sein.

Es muss ja keines von BeQuiet sein, gibt auch andere gute Hersteller aber BeQuiet bietet in Deutschland im ersten Jahr einen Vor Ort Austausch an, so ein Service is ja nicht verkehrt, zumal sind die BeQuiet mit die leisesten, wenn nicht DIE leisesten Netzteile am Markt.


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2016)

... ich schlage vor, wir verlassen mal die OT-Zone und wenden uns wieder der GTX 980ti zu. Sollten noch nähere Erläuterungen zu Netzteilen, deren Besonderheiten usw. notwendig sein, machst ein Link in den Netzteil-Fred auch. Es muss nicht alles doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden.


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat, wieso nicht
> Welche 980Ti hast du genau?



Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich im Moment nicht viel Zeit mich mit Investitionen zu beschäftigen - also pushe ich die wenige Freizeit die habe 

Die Superjetstream von Palit


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte die NT Diskussion nicht stören #7647 auf Seite 765 hatte ich ne Frage zum oc des VRam. Vielleicht kann jemand helfen?


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Juli 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ab wann bringt denn es etwas, wenn man den VRam oc? Habe +200 MHz anliegen,aber so richtig
> Vorteile sehe ich nicht, bei 3DMark. Bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?



Der Durchsatz des Speichers macht sich vordergründig in den Min. FPS bemerkbar, allen voran bei Auflösungen beyond 1080p. Ein gutes Beispiel und auch Test-Szenario sind die Witcher Teile 2 und 3: Zum einen quittieren sie instabile Taktraten (VRAM aber auch GPU) adhoc mit Bildfehlern und Abstürzen, zum anderen lassen sich ab WQHD die Min. FPS gut beobachten.


VG,
criss


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2016)

ok, dann werde ich mich mal mit den min FPS beschäftigen. Im Moment läuft BF 4 "ultra" mit konstanten 60 FPS.
Also dazu dann das VSync aus und auf die Einbrüche achten?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Juli 2016)

am Besten mit einem Benchmark testen, bspw. mit Unigine Heaven oder ähnlichen Sachen.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (7. Juli 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du dich noch an 'nen Namen oder sowas erinnerst, wäre ich über eine PN dankbar, würde das dann an Caseking weiterleiten wollen...
> 
> Oder wolltest du unbedingt 'nen billigen Haufen von Netzteil haben??




Leider nicht, das war vor knapp 1-2Jahren in Gaußstraße 1, 10589 Berlin da gehe ich immer hin. naja was heißt Billig Netzteil? ich habe den Verkäufer vertraut da ich mich mit NT nicht wirklich auskenne, da ich CPU,GPU,BORD,RAM gekauft habe, habe ich ihm gesagt ein Netzteil bitte unter 100€. da dachte ich, ja auch bis heute dass das NT ein sehr gutes ist, was er auch meinte das es ausreichen werde,mit glaube ich 70€  hatte ich auch ein gutes Gefühl,gerade da es von einer bekannten Firma kommt


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2016)

Mal Uni getestet. @stock/oc GPU/ oc GPU+VRam / oc VRam

FPS...........................186 / 197 / 200 / 188
Score ......................            4697 / 4980 / 5033 / 4747
Min FPS        .................34,9 / 35,2 / 35,1 / 35,5
Max FPS.................        340 / 367 / 350 / 349

min FPS ist in allen Fällen gleich.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Juli 2016)

mindestens 3 Versuche gemacht und den Mittelwert gebildet?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Juli 2016)

Jeden Durchlauf 3x mit gleichen Einstellungen? Habe die 4 Einstellungen nur 1x laufen lassen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Juli 2016)

ja, müsstest alle Einstellungen mindestens 3x machen (hatte schon unterschiede bis zu 20FPS)


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Juli 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Mal Uni getestet. @stock/oc GPU/ oc GPU+VRam / oc VRam
> 
> FPS...........................186 / 197 / 200 / 188
> Score ......................            4697 / 4980 / 5033 / 4747
> ...



Bei welcher Auflösung? Synthetische Benchmarks sind meist weniger aussagekräftig, als eine tatsächliche Applikation oder ein Spiel


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juli 2016)

Ist das aussagekräftig genug?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Juli 2016)

jetzt kommts noch auf diei rechnende maschiene und deren takrate an, ansonsten ist das volkommen aussagelos. maschiene steht in sig, aber keine taktraten


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Juli 2016)

@Stock GPU 1304 MHz, oc 1454 MHz.
@Stock VRAM 3503 MHz, oc 3705 MHz.

Bei 3DMark bringt mir das VRam oc (+200 MHz)  "Null, Nichts". Warum?


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Juli 2016)

wenn 3dmark davon nicht profitiert profiotierts davon nicht. jedes spiel und jede anwendungen reagiert anderster. gibt bestimmtauchn paar spiele wo du die 200mhz mehr merkst.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2016)

Also kann ich theoretisch das oc des VRam vergessen. Die Spiele, die ich mir reinziehe, laufen mit 60 FPS ohne Ruckler durch.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Juli 2016)

kannst du machen. in anstrengenden effektreichen momenten kann es halt etwas helfen in denen spielen dann, aber an für sich isses für dich unnötig wenn dir nur 60fps reichen


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juli 2016)

Danke, dann laß ich einfach das ocing ohne weitere Spezifikationen laufen. +150 GPU und +200 VRam. 
Mit der Standardspannung . Da gibt es keine Ausfälle  oder Abstürze.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2016)

419€ neu, die Preise purzeln: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Nyuki (12. Juli 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Danke, dann laß ich einfach das ocing ohne weitere Spezifikationen laufen. +150 GPU und +200 VRam.
> Mit der Standardspannung . Da gibt es keine Ausfälle  oder Abstürze.



Hab ungefähr die gleichen Werte wie du. Läuft Top noch mit meiner alten Sandy i5 2500k  Mit Bios Mod taktet sie auch nicht mehr ein wenig runter bei spielen, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> 419€ neu, die Preise purzeln: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ab 9:05 Uhr ist sie auch im Prime-Blitzangebot zu haben...aber da steht bisher kein Preis geschrieben.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Kostet 369€ jetzt.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Tatsache nur 369 Euro ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Naja finde ich immer noch zu teuer muss ich sagen. 
Wobei die Frage ist, wie tief die Preise noch sinken werden...


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Also für den Preis gibts die Karten gebraucht. Hier hätte man noch 5 Jahre  Garantie und beim Wiederverkauf nach 1-2 Jahren, nicht so einen heftigen Verlust.
Immerhin 100€ günstiger wie die gleichschnelle 1070.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Naja hab schon gebrauchte 980 Tis für 300 bzw 320€ weggehen sehen. 

Wer weiß wo die Karten sich einpendeln wenn 1070 sowie 1060 Flächendeckend verfügbar sind.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Bin echt mit mir am hadern, ob ich die nicht direkt bestellen soll^^
Scheint ja der selbe Kühler zu sein wie bei derAmp! Extreme Edition.
ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Review - Page 7 of 9 - Tech Porn
Wird auch nur 70°C warm und bis die 1070 in diese Preisgefilde fällt...
Klar die ist sparsamer die 1070, nur bis man die 100€ Differenz beim Stromverbrauch reinholt...
Noch vor knapp über 2 Jahren habe ich 400€ für eine 290 gezahlt und diese Karte wäre fast doppelt so schnell^^


----------



## Horst_Koehler (12. Juli 2016)

Für den Preis kaufen und an der Leistung erfreuen!


----------



## Ghost1o2 (12. Juli 2016)

Hätte ich keine 1070er gerade gekauft, würd ich die jetzt definitiv bestellen. War sogar kurz am überlegen meine zurück zu senden, aber jetzt ist sie halt hier


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Und vergesst zwei Sachen nicht. Die 1070 hat 2GB mehr V-Ram UND performt besser unter DX12.

Aber aktuell ist es natürlich für eine NEUE 980Ti ein guter Preis.


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Da ich einen Freesync Monitor habe ist das leider nichts für mich 
Würde sofort zuschlagen ..
Ah Mensch, wieso kann ein Monitor nicht einfach beides


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. Juli 2016)

Ein Spitzenpreis & der Preisverfall einer 980TI ist ja absoluter Wahnsinn. Aber eigentlich auch nix neues & es war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Das gleiche _Schicksal_ wird einer 1070/80er natürlich auch widerfahren.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Würde ein 500Watt Netzteil von be quiet für diese 980ti reichen?
hadere auch gerade etwas


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Wat soll ich nur tun, need help. Der Kaufdämon hat mich grad gepackt. Spiele @ UHD und da ist die zb Gigabyte 980 TI schneller als die 1070 Gamerock Premium Edition^^
Nur 2 GB weniger VRAM und der Verbrauch zügeln mich noch, im Moment habe ich gar keine Grafikkarte (igpu)^^ Hab meine 290 für 187€ vk vor paar Tagen, wären also nur ca 180€ oben drauf jetzt  JA 500w reicht hab auch ein e10 500w. Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Da ich einen Freesync Monitor habe ist das leider nichts für mich
> Würde sofort zuschlagen ..
> Ah Mensch, wieso kann ein Monitor nicht einfach beides



Klar kann ein Monitor Beides...kennste nicht? DualSync? 

@Duvar: AL AL AL AL !


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Hör auf man, will eigentlich die 1080 Ti, wollte mir nur eine günstige Karte kaufen (RX 470 oder so), die dann später in Rechner von Freundin packen.
120W Differenz zur 1070 Game Rock sehe ich grad^^


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Naja, der BenQXl2730Z hat ja auch nur FreeSycn, 
aber dennoch haut er ja die 144Hz raus bei nvidia Karten.
oder ist Freesycn mit der 980ti ganz blöd?


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Da hat er halt die Free Sync Vorteile net, habe ich auf meinem Dell Monitor auch net^^


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Ist doch mies so etwas wieder xD
die r480 kostet OC wohl ~300 und jetzt die 980ti für gerade mal 70 Geld mehr^^


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Jo stimmt auch wieder und die 1080 Ti wird locker das 2,5 fache kosten wie diese Karte jetzt.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hör auf man, will eigentlich die 1080 Ti, wollte mir nur eine günstige Karte kaufen (RX 470 oder so), die dann später in Rechner von Freundin packen.
> 120W Differenz zur 1070 Game Rock sehe ich grad^^



DU hast damit angefangen!
Also hat nun doch Niemand bei dem "suuuuper" Angebot zugeschlagen?


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Bin ja gar kein Amazon Prime Member...


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Probe Mitgliedschaft 30 Tage sind frei


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

@Duvar: Kannst du dir machen kostenlos für 30 Tage,danach bevor die Tage um sind dich direkt abmelden und fertig.


@SchattenBo: Denke die RX480 Customs werden sich bei 260-280€  einpendeln. Also wären das 100€ Preisunterschied für nur 29% mehr  Performance wenn man RX480 Max und eine Standard 980Ti vergleicht.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Aktuell lebe ich mit der GPU meines i5-6600K, 
allerdings wäre die 480 sinniger mit meinem FreeSync, und neuere Generation
Aber dafür kann das mit der 480 dauern bis der Preis dahin fällt befürchte ich
Schwierig gerade -.-


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt,man muss selbst entscheiden ob 29% mehr Performance 100€ Preisunterschied rechtfertigen...


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

Vor vier Monaten hat die Karte noch fast das doppelte gekostet. War eine der "besseren" 980ti(s) und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir einen Preisverfall dieser Art sehen. Besonders, wenn man sich die letzten Generationen der Nvidia Karten so anschaut. 

Verlockend und sicherlich ne einmalige Aktion um den Lagerbestand der 980ti(s) auszumisten.  Hab zur Zeit zwei 1440p Monitore - einen mit Freesync und 144hz und einen koreanischen mit 60-110, je nach overclock. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen Freesync zu verkaufen und einfach auf den koreanischen 1440p umzusteigen - fraglich allerdings, ob ich mir nochmal Tearing und V-Sync antun möchte.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

369 euro bei prime.. Lächerlich wenig...


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Was glaubt ihr wie stark die Preise noch fallen werden? Glaubt ihr das die sogar bis 300€ fallen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Vor vier Monaten hat die Karte noch fast das doppelte gekostet. War eine der "besseren" 980ti(s) und ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir einen Preisverfall dieser Art sehen. Besonders, wenn man sich die letzten Generationen der Nvidia Karten so anschaut.
> 
> Verlockend und sicherlich ne einmalige Aktion um den Lagerbestand der 980ti(s) auszumisten.  Hab zur Zeit zwei 1440p Monitore - einen mit Freesync und 144hz und einen koreanischen mit 60-110, je nach overclock. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen Freesync zu verkaufen und einfach auf den koreanischen 1440p umzusteigen - fraglich allerdings, ob ich mir nochmal Tearing und V-Sync antun möchte.



Hallo Leidensgenosse 

Bin zur Zeit wie du in der gleichen Zwickmühle =(
Habe einen tollen Freesync Monitor aber hätte mehr GPU Power.
Die 980 Ti für 369€ ist ein Wahsinn 

Wie sollten wir uns entscheiden


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Großartig amer_der_erste, 
vermutlich hast du auch den BenQ im Angebot geholt xD

Ich denke, ich werde mir die 980ti kaufen, auch wenn ich am zögern bin.
So hab ich die Grafikkarte innerhalb 48 Stunden, anstatt 1-3 Wochen auf die 480 zu warten

aber ich überlege noch bis zur letzten Minute xD


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Wie auch immer ihr euch entscheidet,macht es schnell,da die Karte zu dem Preis nur für ne begrenzte Zeit da ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Bei 369 euro nicht lange überlegen. Die 1070 kostet 500 euro.
Amd hat nichts vergleichbares im angebot.

Wenn man jetzt aufrüsten möchte ist das der perfekte zeitpunkt.

Mindfactory zieht bestimmt noch nach.

Schon krass der preis, da sieht man, was die bei der 980ti für eine Marge haben.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

ach locker, erst 67% reserviert.
Da kann man noch gut paar mal die Meinung ändern xD


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

SchattenBo schrieb:


> Großartig amer_der_erste,
> vermutlich hast du auch den BenQ im Angebot geholt xD
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde mir die 980ti kaufen, auch wenn ich am zögern bin.
> ...



Den BenQ habe ich vor 2-3 Monaten für 449 - 499 €uro bekommen.
Der kostet jetzt auch nur 399€ 

Mensch, schwierige Entscheidung ..
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit Tearing beim XL2730Z ist wenn ich dann keine AMD Karte drinnen habe ?!


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenosse
> 
> Bin zur Zeit wie du in der gleichen Zwickmühle =(
> Habe einen tollen Freesync Monitor aber hätte mehr GPU Power.
> ...



Ich denke, wir wissen beide, dass der DHL-Mann uns morgen ein Päckchen bringt.  

Werde mir nun noch Benchmarks anschauen, beobachten, wie die Verfügbarkeit der Karte langsam auf die Null zugeht und dann im letzten Moment bestellen. 
Ich hab komplett vergessen wie sich Tearing anfühlt.. ^^


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

@Chinaquads: Die 1070 kosten keine 500€ . 

Ab 460€ sind schon erste Custom Karten verfügbar.

Außerdem wie erwähnt,nur 29% schneller als ne 480 und 90-100€ teurer .


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Eben & was wenn uns Tearing so extrem am Keks geht?


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Hab bestellt^^ Aso Dellwin vergleicht mit der Referenz 980 Ti, daher die 29%^^
Guck hier von GTX 980 (wobei die 480 wird net so schnell sein @ UHD) auf die Gigabyte 980 Ti sind es über 50%+
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

YAPMA Duvar!


----------



## Horst_Koehler (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab bestellt^^


 Gute Wahl!  Bin vor ca. einer Woche von einer 290X auf eine GTX980ti gewechselt ( ähnlicher Preis ) und bin begeistert! Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## gen-X (12. Juli 2016)

Verdammt!  Da will man auf eine RX 480 Custom warten, um den ganz frisch eingetroffenen Freesync Monitor zu befeuern und dann sowas...

Die 980Ti ist jetzt bestellt und der Freesync Monitor geht erstmal wieder zurück. Aber die Leistung für den Preis ist einfach zu gut, um nicht zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> YAPMA Duvar!



Zu spät man, guck Link an im letzten post, sind net nur 29%, die 980 Ti taktet wie ein Monster im Vergleich zur 480.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

gen-X schrieb:


> Verdammt!  Da will man auf eine RX 480 Custom  warten, um den ganz frisch eingetroffenen Freesync Monitor zu befeuern  und dann sowas...
> 
> Die 980Ti ist jetzt bestellt und der Freesync Monitor geht erstmal  wieder zurück. Aber die Leistung für den Preis ist einfach zu gut, um  nicht zuzuschlagen.



Hahahahaha nicht dein Ernst? 


@Duvar: Dann *Glückwunsch *zur neuen Karte!


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste.....wie schaut es aus? xD


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Leute was soll ich machen?


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Kaufen? zurückschicken kannst du die Karte zur not immer noch oder?


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Alter SchattenBo,bist du von ihm abhängig oder was?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

SchattenBo schrieb:


> Kaufen? zurückschicken kannst du die Karte zur not immer noch oder?



Schon aber glaubst sperren die mich dann? -.-


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

das war eine Rhetorische Frage Dellwin 

Ist Tearing so schlimm? hatte noch nie damit was zu tun gehabt als Causal Gamer bis jetzt


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Hmm, Kommentar verschluckt? Dann nochmal der Versuch.

Weiß jemand ob die Omega und die Extreme vom Kühler her baugleich sind? Und ist das derselbe der auch auf den 1070ern sitzt? Der soll ja ziemlich leise sein. Bin auch kurz davor auf Bestellen zu klicken


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Schon aber glaubst sperren die mich dann? -.-


Ach quatsch, die sperren dich wenn du drei Laptops zum testen bestellst, vier Wochen lang damit daddelst, versiffst und alle dann doch wieder zurückschickst. 

Und das ganze 10 Mal.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

gekauft


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Frage ist jetzt, ob ich den 1440p freesync Monitor stornieren soll oder testen wegen dem F*** Tearing.....


----------



## Hogan (12. Juli 2016)

Ich hab sie auch bestellt. Der hohe Verbrauch und nvidias Zukunftsfähigkeit schrecken mich zwar ab, dazu hab ich n Freesync-Monitor (übringens den BenQ XL2730z, den es im Angebot gibt, klare Empfehlung)...aber bei dem Preis...

Die RX480 hatte ich immer bissl bedenken wegen der Performance bei 1440p und die 1070 war mir immer zu teuer. Jetzt die Karte mit der 5 Jahre Zotac-Garantie...Ich find, da kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Hahahahaha das ihr euch echt die Karte gekauft habt...krass


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Kein Versand nach Österreich  !!!


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Und dafür hast dich jetzt fast eine Stunde lang gequält? xD


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Von wem wird das Versand man?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> @Chinaquads: Die 1070 kosten keine 500€ .
> 
> Ab 460€ sind schon erste Custom Karten verfügbar.
> 
> Außerdem wie erwähnt,nur 29% schneller als ne 480 und 90-100€ teurer .



Ich spreche von guten Custom Karten..

bzw. was ist 29% Schneller als ne 480 ?! Die 980Ti ?

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.

Grafikkarten-Rangliste: 27 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich

Die OC 980Ti ist locker 60% schneller als die RX480.

60% Mehrleistung für 100 € sind doch lächerlich.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Die 980 Ti Referenzkarte.
Wieder auf den grünen Zug gehüpft


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Hab auch zugeschlagen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute ne große SSD kaufen, hat sich nun erledigt 

Nochmal die Frage, weiß jemand ob das der baugleiche Kühler ist zur Extreme Edition sowie zu den GTX1070?

Für den Preis haben wir wohl nichts falsch gemacht, sofern die Karten kein extremes Spulenfiepen aufweisen. Die 5 Jahre Garantie schmecken natürlich auch.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Von wem wird das Versand man?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die Frage selber erforscht:

"Auf der Produktseite steht "Amazon.de" und im Bestellstatus "Amazon EU S.a.r.L." wenn man etwas direkt von Amazon bestellt, das ist aber schon seit einigen Jahren so, auch wenns verwirrend ist, ja.
S.a.r.L. ist sozusagen das luxemburgische Pendant zur deutschen GmbH, der Amazon seit einigen Jahren unterliegt. Daher so."


----------



## Hogan (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Hahahahaha das ihr euch echt die Karte gekauft habt...krass



Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## gen-X (12. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Hab auch zugeschlagen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute ne große SSD kaufen, hat sich nun erledigt
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, weiß jemand ob das der baugleiche Kühler ist zur Extreme Edition sowie zu den GTX1070?
> 
> Für den Preis haben wir wohl nichts falsch gemacht, sofern die Karten kein extremes Spulenfiepen aufweisen. Die 5 Jahre Garantie schmecken natürlich auch.



Ich glaube, es ist der gleiche. In den Rezensionen auf Amazon schreibt auch einer, er hätte das Bios der Extreme draufgeflashed und betreibt alles reibungslos. Wir dürfen uns dazu beglückwünschen, dass wir beide eine 530 Euro Karte gerade für 370 gekauft haben. Ich habe weder ein WQHD, noch ein 4K Display. Aber scheiß drauf, hauptsache dieses Monster im Rechner stecken haben


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Ich beglückwünsche dann auch mal alle Käufer dieses Schnäppchens, noch vor einem Monat habe ich gesagt, ich würde die 980 Ti nicht mal für 300€ kaufen, nach der 1070.
Also sollte man den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen. Die 5 Jahre Garantie + dieser Preis+ noch ein gutes Customdesign, war schwer da nicht schwach zu werden.
Wenn sie net gefällt, verkaufe ich die an Dellwin für 400^^^

Edit: kostet die Karte jetzt eigentlich wieder 439€?


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

@Chinaquads: Schau dir dieses Performancerating unter Full HD  mal an: AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

RX480@Max = 100%
980Ti @Standard = 129%

Und eine RX480 kann man auch übertakten.

@Timeris: Ja ist derselbe Kühler. Man könnte also sogar das Bios der Extreme Edition draufflashen.

@Hogan: Nichts,wenn die Karte euch 370€ wert ist. Ich fand es nur krass,das jetzt Alle hier die Karte bestellt haben.  

@Duvar: Ich handele die Karte aber erst auf 430€ hoch,dann kauf ich sie!


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Leider net so gut wie die 980 Ti, aber die 480 wird auch schon gut, hoffe die Customs werden net zu teuer.


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> @Chinaquads: Schau dir dieses Performancerating unter Full HD  mal an: AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
> 
> RX480@Max = 100%
> 980Ti @Standard = 129%
> ...



Full HD ist bei der Karte doch überhaupt nicht interessant. Wie siehts in den höheren Aufösungen aus? 

Habe durch diverse Aktionen noch kostenlos 35€ an Amazon Gutscheinen angesammelt. Abzüglich der 180€ die ich für meine 290 bekommen habe kann man bei einem Zuschlag von 154€ wohl nicht meckern.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

ach verdammt schon 100% reserviert.. schlimm wenn man den Link nicht findet ey


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Warum zum Teufel kein Versand nach Österreich?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> @Chinaquads: Schau dir dieses Performancerating unter Full HD  mal an: AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
> 
> RX480@Max = 100%
> 980Ti @Standard = 129%
> ...



Das ist ne Stock 980Ti. 

Diese hier ist gut und gerne 35 % übetaktet.

Macht ne Mehrleistung von, wie gesagt, 60 %

Die RX480 kannste übertakten, aber nur minimal. 

Bei 1350 ist doch schon meistens Schluss...

Aber genug gebashe, das einzige was ich aus deinen Anti-Nvidia Posts lese ist, das du einfach nur neidisch bist...


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Sehe grad bei ebay Kleinanzeigen, wird die Karte schon als neu original Verpackt für 400€ Festpreis verhökert mit Amazon Rechnung inkl der 5 J Garantie^^
Zotac amp Omega Gtx 980 ti Neu original verpackt in Bayern - Hallerndorf | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Lohnt sich ein Verkauf?^^


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Nicht wirklich. Die 30 euro gewinn wären mir den aufwand nicht wert. Sofern die überhaupt jemand kauft.


----------



## gen-X (12. Juli 2016)

Gibts irgendwo ein Tutorial zum flashen des Bios inkl. Link zum Bios der Extreme?


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... nutze mal die SuFu und Google. Alles da und binnen Sekunden geladen!


----------



## Hogan (12. Juli 2016)

gen-X schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo ein Tutorial zum flashen des Bios inkl. Link zum Bios der Extreme?


Was bringt es?Lohnt sich das?  Hat das einfluss auf die Garantie?


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das ist ne Stock 980Ti.
> 
> Diese hier ist gut und gerne 35 % übetaktet.
> 
> ...



Genau,ich bin soooo neidisch. 
"Anti -Nvidia" Post....und das von einem 980 Ti User. Hab ich deine Gefühle verletzt? 


Du vergleichst also diese 980 Ti OC mit einer Standard RX480? 

Wenn,dann entweder Beides @Standard oder Beides@OC.

Und wie erwähnt bei *Full HD* sind eine *RX480@Max@Ref* und eine *980Ti@Ref* *29%* voneinander entfernt.


----------



## gen-X (12. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nutze mal die SuFu und Google. Alles da und binnen Sekunden geladen!



NVFlash war der richtige Suchbegriff 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Hogan*
> ...



ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Schau mal weiter unten auf die Tabelle, da werden die verschiedenen  Modelle verglichen. Die Hardware ist bei der Extreme und bei der Omega  die selbe, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Einzig die LED Beleuchtung  hat die Omega nicht. Das Flashen des Bios auf das Extreme Bios führt  dazu, dass die Karte auf den Taktraten der Extreme läuft. Von der  Kühlung her sollte das kein Problem sein, da ja beide Karten den  gleichen Kühler benutzen.

Garantie geht natürlich flöten. Wenn Du Dich nicht zu dumm anstellst,  ist das aber glaube ich gar nicht nachweisbar. Will mich nicht zu weit  aus dem Fenster lehnen, da ich das selber noch nicht gemacht habe. Aber  die Tutorials dazu sehen recht interessant und wenig schwer aus.


----------



## gen-X (12. Juli 2016)

Sry. Doppelpost.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Also wenn man garkeine Ahnung hat,sollte man natürlich die Finger davon lassen. Wobei ich nicht weiß,ob die 980 Ti Omega ein 2. Bios als BackUp besitzt.


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Passt der Bios Flash denn wirklich nur die Taktraten an, oder wird auf der Karte auch noch irgendwas freigeschaltet? Ansonsten kann man den Takt doch auch einfach händisch im Afterburner anpassen und gut ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2016)

Hogan schrieb:


> Was bringt es?Lohnt sich das?  Hat das einfluss auf die Garantie?



was denn das für eine frage? natürlich geht die garantie flöten. jeder hetsteller deckt einige savhen ab wo die garantie nicht flöten geht unf wie z.b. evga fast alles, aber auf biosflashs bekommste nirgends garantie. falsches bios drauf und die karte könnte ev nimmer gehen. im inet schreeiben manche nach einem flasch war ne karte im eimer. meinen test nach mit 10 unterschiedlichen biosen von gtx 660-680 alles auf ne alte 670 geklatscht und sie läuft heut noch prima mitm richtign bios.
jedoch wirds bios quasi nie ausgelesen. im freundeskreis sind locker 5+ geflaschte defekte karten eingeschickt worden und jede wurd ersetzt.
und was bringts? keine oc tools die crashn und alles direkt im bios + optimale anpassung wie dus gerne hättest.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

gen-X schrieb:


> NVFlash war der richtige Suchbegriff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum zum Teufel das BIOS flashen wenn man einfach selber übertakten kann? Hallo?!


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Dann doch eher mit dem Afterburner machen. Einfacherer und sicherer.

Die 50 Mhz kann man auch im Afterburner einstellen.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Genau,ich bin soooo neidisch.
> "Anti -Nvidia" Post....und das von einem 980 Ti User. Hab ich deine Gefühle verletzt?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie CB bencht, alle anderen Seiten haben da sehr hohe Abweichungen zur RX480.

Gamestar: 41% zur Ref 980Ti
PCGH: 48% zur Ref 980Ti
Hardwareluxx: ~ 38%
Techpowerup: 32%

So der so, das Angebot ist spitze und niemand, wirklich niemand vergleicht die RX480 mit ner 980Ti.

Ne RX480 ist am ehesten vergleichbar mit ner GTX970,R9390 oder GTX780Ti

Vom Vram mal abgesehen, der in Full HD, wofür die Karte ja gemacht wurde, eigentlich nicht limitieren dürfte ( Sonderfälle wie Tomb Raider oder Schatten von Mordor mal abgesehen, da biste aber direkt im unspielbaren Bereich, weil die GPU vorher schlapp macht )

Für Leute, die aufrüsten möchten, war das Angebot heute Top.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

Ja, super.. da ist man in der verdammten Amazon Warteliste, aktualisiert einmal und wird rausgeschmissen.
Super Ding Amazon, vielleicht mal die drecks Seite anpassen, sodass man auch aktualisieren kann, ohne dass der Status verfällt..


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel das BIOS flashen wenn man einfach selber übertakten kann? Hallo?!



weils weit besser ist. treiberabstürze können nicht nur von instabielen karten sondern auch von tools verursacht werden, sowie crashs. hast dus im bios kannst du sicherer sagen das der crash nicht an irgendwelchen tools sondern an der karte lag.
auch kannste das bios mit booststeps usw an situationen gut anpassen, besser als dus mit tools je köntest. natürlich zu guter letzt: es ist gemütlicher. nach neu aufsetzten etc nicht alles neu einstellen bzw ausloten wenn man die werte nimmer weis, steht alles im bios. starten und läuft.


----------



## Taggardos (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir noch rechtzeitig eine sichern können  
Die erste Nvidia seit.... 2008?  

Hat jemand die Karte unter Wasser gesetzt und kann etwas bezüglich OC erzählen?


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Taggardos schrieb:


> Die erste Nvidia seit.... 2008?



Jetzt wo du es sagst... meine letzte Nvidia war eine 8800GTX, weiß gar nicht mehr ob ich die 2007 oder 2008 gekauft hatte. Ist mal wieder ne Abwechslung eine Grüne im Rechner zu haben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

Schaffst damit locker 1450 MHz werde ich mal denken, Spannungserhöhung wird dir nichts bis nicht viel bringen. Wenn du ein gutes Exemplar hast, schaffst du sogar 1550MHz.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie CB bencht, alle anderen Seiten haben da sehr hohe Abweichungen zur RX480.
> 
> Gamestar: 41% zur Ref 980Ti
> PCGH: 48% zur Ref 980Ti
> ...



Ich hab den Vergleich mit der RX480 zugezogen weil ich selber eine RX480 kaufen wollte.Klar kann man die Karten nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen,weil sie sich auf ver. Preisniveaus bewegen.

Und das mit dem "GPU vorher schlapp machecn bevor man den zus. V-Ram braucht" stimmt so nicht. Wenn man nur die Texturen hochschraubt,kosten diese so gut wie keine Leistung,aber der Verbrauch des V-Rams steigt.

Was mir aber am Meisten Sorgen machen würde bei der 980Ti wäre die Problematik bez. DX12. Denke mal viele Leute hier wollen die Karte mindestens 2-3 Jahre behalten,wenn die Karte dann später in DX12 untergeht,ist dies natürlich nicht so toll.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vergleich mit der RX480 zugezogen weil ich selber eine RX480 kaufen wollte.Klar kann man die Karten nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen,weil sie sich auf ver. Preisniveaus bewegen.
> 
> Und das mit dem "GPU vorher schlapp machecn bevor man den zus. V-Ram braucht" stimmt so nicht. Wenn man nur die Texturen hochschraubt,kosten diese so gut wie keine Leistung,aber der Verbrauch des V-Rams steigt.
> 
> Was mir aber am Meisten Sorgen machen würde bei der 980Ti wäre die Problematik bez. DX12. Denke mal viele Leute hier wollen die Karte mindestens 2-3 Jahre behalten,wenn die Karte dann später in DX12 untergeht,ist dies natürlich nicht so toll.



Die 980Ti ist mindestens 40%+ schneller, das ist Fakt. Kostet natürlich mehr und verbraucht mehr Strom, ist aber besser.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Schaffst damit locker 1450 MHz werde ich mal denken, Spannungserhöhung wird dir nichts bis nicht viel bringen. Wenn du ein gutes Exemplar hast, schaffst du sogar 1550MHz.



das stimmt nicht. es gibt modele die skalieren relativ gut mit spannung, z.b. meine oder die von nem kumpel. das ist wieder reines glück wie viel mehr spannung du pro taktsteigerung brauchst. korekter weise müsstest du sagen die "meisten" profitieren kaum von spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Also ich bin/wäre mit 1450MHz Takt zufrieden. Meine letzte Nvidia war übrigens eine 770.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht. es gibt modele die skalieren relativ gut mit spannung, z.b. meine oder die von nem kumpel. das ist wieder reines glück wie viel mehr spannung du pro taktsteigerung brauchst. korekter weise müsstest du sagen die "meisten" profitieren kaum von spannungserhöhung.



Welche Takte hast du schon geschafft?
Bei mir ist leider bei 1480 Schluss, egal ob mit Standartspannung oder 1,28V..


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel das BIOS flashen wenn man einfach selber übertakten kann? Hallo?!


Bei der 980Ti AMP Omega und Extreme, kann man im Afterburner nur die Taktraten verändern, Spannung und Power Target sind unveränderlich, auch nicht per nvflash. Daher kann es schon sinnvoll sein, das Bios der Extreme aufzuspielen, da diese andere Booststufen und wahrscheinlich auch ein höheres Power Target hat.


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Die 980Ti ist mindestens 40%+ schneller, das ist Fakt. Kostet natürlich mehr und verbraucht mehr Strom, ist aber besser.



Einfach selber irgendwas als Fakt darstellen ist eben kein Fakt. Ansonsten würde ich gerne Beweise sehen wo eine Stock 980 Ti 40% schneller ist in Full HD als eine RX480.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Einfach selber irgendwas als Fakt darstellen ist eben kein Fakt. Ansonsten würde ich gerne Beweise sehen wo eine Stock 980 Ti 40% schneller ist in Full HD als eine RX480.



ist sinnlos zu diskutieren, sie ist schneller.


----------



## Hogan (12. Juli 2016)

Guru3d hat die AMP EXTREME mal getestet: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Review - Overclocking The Graphics Card

Dort ist eine Tabelle mit Taktraten im OC-Bereich.

Die eben genannte 980ti Referenz ist ca. 34% (1440p laut CB oder was da eben gelinkt wurde) schneller als die RX 480, guckt euch unten mal die Taktraten an. Also ich denke, für ca. 100€ Aufpreis bekomm ich hier (wollte eine 480) bestimmt 40-50% mehr Performance. Und die nehm ich gern für 1440p.

Und wenn ich mir anschau, wie viel eine OC 480 schluckt, ist der Verbrauch auch garnicht so massiv mehr. Bisher bin ich echt glücklich, zugeschlagen zu haben.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Wurde bei einem schon Versand? Bei mir steht noch: Noch nicht versandt^^


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

@Hogan: Eine RX480 kann man auch übertakten. Dann ist diese auf Niveau eine Fury.Damit relativiert sich wieder der Abstand und es bleibt bei max. 35% unter Full HD.

Ich sag ja nicht das es ein schlechter Deal ist,aber man sollte mal  objektiver an die Sache rantreten.



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> ist sinnlos zu diskutieren, sie ist schneller.



Ist ok,diskutieren mit dir ist echt sinnlos,da hast du Recht.

@Duvar: Bei mir wurde schon versandt.


----------



## Taggardos (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde bei einem schon Versand? Bei mir steht noch: Noch nicht versandt^^



Ist der Stand "Wird heute versendet" besser?  
Immerhin steht da, dass das Paket morgen ankommt.


----------



## Hogan (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wurde bei einem schon Versand? Bei mir steht noch: Noch nicht versandt^^




Grade eben!


----------



## Horst_Koehler (12. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bei der 980Ti AMP Omega und Extreme, kann man im Afterburner nur die Taktraten verändern, Spannung und Power Target sind unveränderlich, auch nicht per nvflash. Daher kann es schon sinnvoll sein, das Bios der Extreme aufzuspielen, da diese andere Booststufen und wahrscheinlich auch ein höheres Power Target hat.



Lässt sich bei der Omega auch nicht die Spannung per Hex-Eintrag im Bios freischalten?
Geforce 980Ti/Titan X Bios: Voltage-Slider in Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36 freischalten - Oli's Blog


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Meine kommt erst am Donnerstag.....hab erst bei den letzten 8% Verfügbarkeit zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Juli 2016)

Ihr Schweine 
Meine konnte nicht nach Österreich versandt werden


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Hab gehört bei Amazon UK gibts noch eine Palit Jetstream 980 Ti für 390€ falls du willst.


----------



## Adormus (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe auch direkt zugeschlagen heute morgen. Dank des Audible Gutscheins und des Mitarbeiterrabatts eines Freundes ist der Preis dann bei 315€ stehen geblieben. Die nächsten 4 Jahre ohne Upgrade sind damit dann wohl drin. Versandt ist sie auch bereits und morgen wird sie dann direkt verbaut.

Alles in allem aber ein ziemlich teurer Tag. Insgesamt sind 723€ über die virtuelle Ladentheke gegangen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Taggardos schrieb:


> Ist der Stand "Wird heute versendet" besser?
> Immerhin steht da, dass das Paket morgen ankommt.



Man ich hab doch mitunter als erster hier bestellt^^
Bei mir steht auch Donnerstag., die schicken wohl zuerst die Karten mit den schlechten ASICs raus^^


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juli 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Lässt sich bei der Omega auch nicht die Spannung per Hex-Eintrag im Bios freischalten?
> Geforce 980Ti/Titan X Bios: Voltage-Slider in Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36 freischalten - Oli's Blog


Das geht. Der Slider im Afterburner lässt sich dann auch "weiter nach rechts schieben", die Karte hält die neue Spannung aber nicht. Ich beobachte ganz kurz nach dem Start eines Spiels 1,25V (das eingestellte Maximum im Bios), dann 1,23V bis etwa 61°C, dann 1,21V bis sie ins Powerlimit läuft. Irgendwo muss es eine Art Hardlock geben, genau so für das Power Target.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Wie hoch ist bei dir eigentlich der max stable clock Birdy?


----------



## Meroveus (12. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das geht. Der Slider im Afterburner lässt sich dann auch "weiter nach rechts schieben", die Karte hält die neue Spannung aber nicht. Ich beobachte ganz kurz nach dem Start eines Spiels 1,25V (das eingestellte Maximum im Bios), dann 1,23V bis etwa 61°C, dann 1,21V bis sie ins Powerlimit läuft. Irgendwo muss es eine Art Hardlock geben, genau so für das Power Target.



Karten die auf dem Referenz Design basieren, sind bei 1.23 Volt gelocked. Bei 60°-65° fallen Voltage und Booststufe ab, deswegen nur noch 1.212 Volt und 13 MHz weniger Boosttakt. Das Verhalten ist ganz normal und kann nur durch ein Mod Bios behoben werden (also zum Beispiel 1.274 dauerhaft anliegende und gleichzeitige Max Voltage).


----------



## Horst_Koehler (12. Juli 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Karten die auf dem Referenz Design basieren, sind bei 1.23 Volt gelocked. Bei 60°-65° fallen Voltage und Booststufe ab, deswegen nur noch 1.212 Volt und 13 MHz weniger Boosttakt. Das Verhalten ist ganz normal und kann nur durch ein Mod Bios behoben werden (also zum Beispiel 1.274 dauerhaft anliegende und gleichzeitige Max Voltage).



Ich habe ja schon das Mod-Bios angesprochen, aber selbst damit scheint es wohl nicht zu funktionieren, wie Birdy84 beschrieb. Es liegt wohl entweder an einem Hard-Lock oder an einer weiteren Sperre im Bios der Omega. Bei meiner MSI hat ein selbst erstelltes Mod-Bios funktioniert.

@Birdy84.... kannst du dein Mod-Bios hier hochladen? Würde mir das gerne einmal anschauen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Kann das wirklich sein? Nur 0,8 Sone unter Last? Zotac Geforce GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme (Grafikkarten) Test - Die schnellste GTX 980 Ti - Seite 5 - GameStar
Vllt wird die Omega noch bissl leiser, da sie sicherlich ein ticken weniger verbraucht und nicht so hoch taktet. Würde gerne die Karte optimiert auf Sparflamme nutzen, nur meint Toms Hardware folgendes:
"Wir sehen, dass eigentlich alle auf Sparzwang getrimmten Karten ein klein wenig bei den Frame-Zeiten leiden. Allerdings schießt die Maxwell-Karte hier den (negativen) Vogel ab, denn ihre Einbrüche sind immens."
Detaillierte Effizienzbetrachtung - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme
Hat das wer von euch vllt mal getestet und ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Nee, meine war ultra laut. Hat ja auch das tolle zero fan feature.. Leider dreht der Lüfter immer auf und ab... Temps gingen bis 68 grad aber leider zu laut für meinen geschmack. Ging damals zurück nach amazon


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Dachte die Fans starten mit 60°C, wie ist es denn wenn ich mir eine Lüfterkurve einstelle? Ja da war doch was bei Zotacs auto Fankurve soweit ich mich entsinne...


----------



## DerLachs (12. Juli 2016)

Ich konnte mich gerade noch davon abhalten, die 980 Ti zu bestellen.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

"Die Omega sollte bei etwa 2 Sone Liegen mit der Lautstärke, das ist noch ok und sollte so bei 60-64 Grad liegen..."

Ist okay von der Lautstärke denk ich.
Hoffe echt nur, dass mein 500watt Netzteil da keine mucken macht xD


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dachte die Fans starten mit 60°C, wie ist es denn wenn ich mir eine Lüfterkurve einstelle? Ja da war doch was bei Zotacs auto Fankurve soweit ich mich entsinne...



Die Lüfter starten ab 60°C, aufgrund der schlechten Lüfter laufen die nicht gerade leise hoch, sondern gehen immer an / aus / an / aus / an / aus... bis sie irgendwann 2000 rpm erreicht haben. Danach lassen sie sich aber auf 600 rpm runterregeln. Müssen halt erstmal einmal Power bekommen.

wie bei 3 Pin Lüftern, wo die Anlaufspannung relativ hoch ist, danach aber runtergeregelt werden können.

Ich fands nicht so prickelnd, deswegen ging meine damals zurück.

@SchattenBo: Solange es kein Noname Produkt ist, reichen 500 echte Watt mehr als aus.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Solange man die runterregeln kann ist es mir recht.
Laut dem Test erreicht die AMP Extreme nur 0,8 Sone unter Last und der Kühler ist der Gleiche bei der Omega.
Selbst mit 2 Sone könnte ich leben, bin sowieso nicht der Freund von Fanstop. Non stop 1500 RPM und gut^^
Denke mal der direkte Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste ist unnötig oder? Temps scheinen ja gut zu sein.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... die Zotacs pulsen bis erreichen einer bestimmten Temperatur. Das kann man aber per Bios-Mod schnell beseitigen. Bei Bedarf, einfach melden.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Danke, werde jegliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und von euer Erfahrung hoffentlich profitieren 

Edit: Ist dies hier die Lösung? Fanfix Bios Zotac 980 Ti AMP Extreme


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

Das zögern heute morgen hat sich gelohnt - gerade eine für 281€ bekommen.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Wow woher das?


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

@cranberry: magst du uns verraten wo? Am besten mit Link.


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wow woher das?


Na Amazon, check mal mydealz.de 

Leider schon wieder ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich für meinen kleinen Bruder direkt eine mitbestellt.


----------



## brooker (12. Juli 2016)

... gib mir bitte mal den Link, finde irgendwie nix


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

WIEDER DA! ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR - 281,06 bis 351,77€ ! -  mydealz.de - Seite #6

Scheint aber schon nicht mehr zu klappen.


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gib mir bitte mal den Link, finde irgendwie nix


Hier, aber leider schon ausverkauft. 
WIEDER DA! ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR - 281,06 bis 351,77€ ! -  mydealz.de

Für den Preis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. Mein Freesync-Monitor landet die Tage dann wohl in der Bucht..


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Angeblich Systemfehler---> soll storniert werden (281€ Karten)

Angeblich sollen die Käufer von heute morgen auch den Rabatt automatisch bekommen, wie man hier lesen kann [Prime day] GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR -  mydealz.de - Seite #12
Eben Hotline angerufen, die hat nochmal extra nachgefragt und die sagten sry können Preis net mehr reduzieren, weil die kostet ja jetzt wieder 522€^^


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

War laut Amazon wohl ein Systemfehler. Bin gespannt ob die Karten wirklich rausgeschickt werden oder ne Stornierung kommt. Wünsche dir viel Glück CranberryPie


----------



## CranberryPie (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Eben Hotline angerufen, die hat nochmal extra nachgefragt und die sagten sry können Preis net mehr reduzieren, weil die kostet ja jetzt wieder 522€^^


Selbst die 369€ sind ein ordentlicher Preis, wäre fast selbst schwach geworden. Für 281€ nehm ich sie natürlich sofort, wenn sie doch storniert werden sollte, schade drum aber auch kein Weltuntergang. 

@Timeris Dankeschön! ^^


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Glaub die wissen dort auch net mehr was abgeht, die Nadine soll angeblich mit denen geredet haben und zugesichert bekommen haben, dass alle die heute morgen bestellt haben, den Rabatt nun nachträglich auch bekommen, mir wurde es verwehrt^^
Dann mal viel Glück und toi toi toi, dass du die bekommst^^


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Angeblich Systemfehler---> soll storniert werden (281€ Karten)
> 
> Angeblich sollen die Käufer von heute morgen auch den Rabatt automatisch bekommen, wie man hier lesen kann [Prime day] GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR -  mydealz.de - Seite #12
> Eben Hotline angerufen, die hat nochmal extra nachgefragt und die sagten sry können Preis net mehr reduzieren, weil die kostet ja jetzt wieder 522€^^



Ja, auch angerufen und gleiches Ergebnis -.-
Sicherlich freu ich mich für die Glücklichen.... :p


----------



## Timeris (12. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt auch mal angerufen, der Kollege hatte aber nicht wirklich nen Plan was ich von ihm wollte 

Immerhin konnte er klar sagen, dass er Systembedingt gar keine Möglichkeit hat den Preis anzupassen und auch nicht sehen kann, zu welchen Preisen die Karte im Laufe des Tages angeboten wurde. 

Trotzdem behaupten ja einige bei MyDealz dass die Differenz noch von der Rechnung runter soll. Ich glaube nicht so wirklich dran, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen. So oder so werde ich mich heute bestimmt nicht über das Schnäppchen ärgern, selbst wenn ich dann halt mehr gezahlt habe als eine Handvoll anderer


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Ich würde erstmal warten,ob  die Karte für 281€ durch geht. Wenn ja,dann Glückwunsch an Diejenigen.

Hab eben auch mit dem Chat geschrieben,sie können da nichts machen angeblich,weil die zus. 20% wohl nicht für Alle galt.

Also ist das mit dem Erstatten der Differenz Quatsch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2016)

Und ich sitze hier und habe mir statt GPU nen Kühlschrank geholt


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

Hahahaha du hast doch schon ne 980 Ti,was willste dir da gönnen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Hahahaha du hast doch schon ne 980 Ti,was willste dir da gönnen?



SLI  Das ich wahrscheinlich nach 3 Monaten oder so wider aufgelöst hätte... also von daher.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Dachte der Amazon Support wäre so fantastisch etc? Abgesehen jetzt von der 980 Ti und der verweigerten Preisreduktion, was ja nicht tragisch ist, habe ich hier einen Denon 1100W AVR, knapp über 10 Monate alt.
Angerufen und erzählt, dass das Ding spinnt und der HDMI Anschluss (CBL/Sat) gar nicht mehr funktioniert und was man da machen kann. (Austauschgerät etc).
Die Dame sagte das die vor einer Woche bei Amazon ihre Umtauschbedingungen etc geändert haben und warum ich bloß net 2 Wochen vorher hätte anrufen können.
Nun muss ich es zurückschicken und ca 10 Tage warten bis iwas zurück kommt, wollte nicht mehr dieses Modell, da es den Rezensionen zu urteilen ja kein Einzelfall ist...
Wollte auf ein teureres Gerät wechseln, aber wie gesagt da kann man nix mehr machen, mittlerweile laufe es bei denen nun anders, die hats zwar am Computer versucht, aber no chance^^
Wäre übrigens meine erste Reklamation bei Amazon nach zig tausenden €^^


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Du wirst das geld wiederbekommen. Dauert ne knappe Woche vielleicht.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe es, aber viel Mut hat die Dame mir net gemacht^^


----------



## Chinaquads (12. Juli 2016)

Was will amazon denn machen? Einschicken zum Hersteller? Instandsetzen?

Meine defekten Geräte habe ich immer eingeschickt und spätestens nach ner woche das geld wiedergehabt. Selbst bei matratzen gab's kein Problem. ( ja richtig gelesenen, durchgelegende matratzen )


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2016)

Die hat gesagt es wird net mehr so leicht Geld zurück gegeben. Wie gesagt deren Richtlinien sollen sich geändert haben. Erstmal wirds dann eingeschickt und der Kunde kann halt warten, eigentlich machen das viele shops so, 
nur war Amazon halt auf einer ganz anderen Stufe angeblich. Wie gesagt ist meine erste RMA bei Amazon.


----------



## SchattenBo (12. Juli 2016)

War bis jetzt auch immer ein braver Kunde bei Amazon, hab auch kleine Mängel durchgehen lassen bei Produkten, weil mir meine Zeit zu Schade war mit der Abwicklung.
Hatte dann mal eine Nachfrage bei Amazon , meines Kontos bezüglich und man durfte mir aus Datenschutzgründen keine Antwort geben....ja ne ist klar, Halb automatisch generierte Mail und Kunden ruhig stellen.
Mittlerweile kaufe ich kaum noch bei Amazon ein (früher wöchentlich, jetzt seit 4 Monaten wieder).
Durch die Aktion von heute, es ist nicht schlimm, aber es trübt dennoch den freudigen Einkauf ein wenig.
Werde in Zukunft nur noch über andere Portale schauen wie Mydealz und co, falls da mal was dabei sein Sollten beim großen A, okay, ansonsten bevorzuge ich mittlerweile andere Anbieter.....


----------



## Dellwin (12. Juli 2016)

@CranberryPie Gib mal durch ob es mit der980Ti für 281€ geklappt hat und die Karte versandt worden ist


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Juli 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und ich sitze hier und habe mir statt GPU nen Kühlschrank geholt



Na das ist doch auch nicht schlecht ...
Irgendwie muss ja das Bier welches uns die Geduld gibt, nach Schnäppchen zu suchen gekühlt werden


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Hab mich mal bissl eingelesen bzgl der Lüfterproblematik bei Zotac, hier könnte man Abhilfe schaffen Guide: Zotac GTX 980ti Amp Extreme die vollig vergurkte Luftersteuerung abgewohnen mit msi Afterburner

Eine weitere Frage ist, der Igor (FormatC) von Toms Hardware sagt in seinem Test zu der Karte (siehe Kommentare in dem unteren Link), dass es besser wäre, die Backplate, die nicht wirklich nötig ist (kühlt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil heizt auf und für die Stabilität auch nicht zwingend notwendig), abzumontieren. Hat also einer der Zotac Extreme/Omega user dies mal getestet? 
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist bei dir eigentlich der max stable clock Birdy?


Bin noch am Testen: 1394Mhz Core und 3856Mhz Ram Takt hält sie stabil, solange sie nicht ins Powerlimit rennt. Standardmäßig läuft sie läuft sie etwa auf 1341Mhz.



Meroveus schrieb:


> Karten die auf dem Referenz Design basieren,  sind bei 1.23 Volt gelocked. Bei 60°-65° fallen Voltage und Booststufe  ab, deswegen nur noch 1.212 Volt und 13 MHz weniger Boosttakt. Das  Verhalten ist ganz normal und kann nur durch ein Mod Bios behoben werden  (also zum Beispiel 1.274 dauerhaft anliegende und gleichzeitige Max  Voltage).


Das geht vielleicht, wenn man jegliches Throtteln deaktiviert. Ob man mehr als 1,23V erhält, ist fraglich.



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon das Mod-Bios  angesprochen, aber selbst damit scheint es wohl nicht zu funktionieren,  wie Birdy84 beschrieb. Es liegt wohl entweder an einem Hard-Lock oder an  einer weiteren Sperre im Bios der Omega. Bei meiner MSI hat ein selbst  erstelltes Mod-Bios funktioniert.
> 
> @Birdy84.... kannst du dein Mod-Bios hier hochladen? Würde mir das gerne einmal anschauen.


Ja, mache ich heute Abend. Hier gibt es übrigens mehr zum Thema. Das Bios im Startpost habe ich noch nicht direkt ausprobiert, sondern nur die Werte in mein eigenes übertragen. Die übertriebenen Limits ändern bei mir zumindest nichts. Ich würde auch ein Bios einer Extreme aufspielen, aber mir ist noch nicht klar, ob die Lüftersteuerung mittlerweile angepasst ist.

Zur Lautheit: Der Lüfter ist bis etwa 40% aus einem Gehäuse raus nicht hörbar. Die Lüfterprobleme der Extreme sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Btw. eine Palit Jetstream regelt ihre Lüfter auch sprungartig, aber offenbar in einem kleineren Drehzahlband.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

1394? Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt mit meiner Karte


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

knapp 1,4Ghz? na da geht mehr 
ansonsten hättest du eczht eine der extremsten krücken die ich bisher gesehen hab^^

naja gehst du auf stromspar oder leistung? weil das original tdp fenster schränkt nach oben je nach chip zimlich schnell ein

wenn ichs umrechne gönnt sich meine z.b. bei 1,6ghz knapp 280-325watt je nach game


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Dellwin auch gekauft oder wat?^^
Nox deine Karte ist unter Wasser und wohl eine ganz andere Hausnummer bzw hattest wohl Glück in der Chiplotterie. Was hat deine Karte fürn ASIC Wert?


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

Yes auch gekauft. Bin am Überlegen ob ich sie nutzen soll, verkaufen oder doch wieder zurückschicken...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Yes auch gekauft. Bin am Überlegen ob ich sie nutzen soll, verkaufen oder doch wieder zurückschicken...



Verkauf sie lieber einem hier im Forum, macht nur Amazon Kosten und verkaufen werden die sie auch wieder für 500+ an einen der denkt es wäre eine Investition wert ^^.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab meine bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt, falls ich die mit 50€ Gewinn verkaufen kann gut, wenn nicht, dann selber nutzen.
Würde nur mit der Online Registrierung warten, kann man ja innerhalb der ersten 28 Tage machen. Gutes Verkaufsargument, wenn man dies dem Käufer überlässt.

Hat das nun eigentlich einer der Zotac user getestet mit der Backplate-Abnahme? Habe ja was dazu geschrieben (1 Seite zurück blättern).

PS Mir wurden schon 405€ für die Karte geboten, hab abgelehnt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt, falls ich die mit 50€ Gewinn verkaufen kann gut, wenn nicht, dann selber nutzen.
> Würde nur mit der Online Registrierung warten, kann man ja innerhalb der ersten 28 Tage machen. Gutes Verkaufsargument, wenn man dies dem Käufer überlässt.
> 
> Hat das nun eigentlich einer der Zotac user getestet mit der Backplate-Abnahme? Habe ja was dazu geschrieben (1 Seite zurück blättern).
> ...



Gestern gekauft - heute verkauft?
Warum denn das Duvar?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Habe nicht verkauft. Würde es jedoch tun wenn die bissl mehr bieten würden. Besser ne 1070 
Wobei auch diese Karte gar net mal soo schlecht dasteht bei der Performance pro Watt Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme 6GB Review | techPowerUp
Die 290-390X stehen da deutlich schlechter.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Das macht der bestimmt mit allen Schnäppchen um sich dann ne 1080 zu holen 
Gute Idee eigentlich ^^


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Nee wenn dann 1070, weil die steht nochmal deutlich besser da bei den FPS pro Watt im Vergleich zur noch so weit oben stehenden 980 Ti NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB Review | techPowerUp
Da hat sich eine kleine Welt dazwischen aufgetan^^ Ich mag lieber sparsame Karten, obwohl es kaum was ausmacht beim Strompreis jetzt, bin halt umweltfreundlich^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Juli 2016)

Oha, woher der Sinneswandel? 
Werde auf VEGA warten, wenn dann das gebotene nicht gefällt steige ich auf Nvidia um.


----------



## Taggardos (13. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So nah und doch so fern... 
Wenigstens kann meine Freundin die Karte annehmen und ich habe heute Abend etwas zutun


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Meine kommt leider erst morgen an.


----------



## Timeris (13. Juli 2016)

Der Duvar ist ein Fuchs 

Tendiere dazu meine Karte zu behalten. War ein Top Angebot, die einzige Alternative in dem Leistungsbereich ist eine GTX1070. Ich sehe es aber einfach nicht ein 480-520€ für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Und selbst wenn wäre ich auf Zotac oder EVGA beschränkt, weil ich bei so einer Investition so gut wie möglich abgesichert sein möchte. 

Die RX480 Nitro ist durch Vulkan zwar nochmal interessanter geworden, aber was hilft mir das aktuell wenn so wenige Spiele das bisher unterstützen?


----------



## Dellwin (13. Juli 2016)

Ja ne RX480 Nitro etc. werden sicherlich <300€ kosten,vermutlich so 260-280€.  Und durch DX12 und Vulkan in Zukunft auch deutlich besser performen,bin daher auch noch am Überlegen....


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Bis das sich eventuell mal alles durchsetzt, haben wir unsere Karten bereits wieder verkauft


----------



## Timeris (13. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bis das sich eventuell mal alles durchsetzt, haben wir unsere Karten bereits wieder verkauft



Ob es sich mit der Einsicht lohnt nochmal um die 100€ mehr für ne GTX1070 zu blechen?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Nee auf keinen Fall. Hab net gesagt ich will mir eine 1070 für 470€+ kaufen^^

Edit: Hahaha schaut euch mal den Neidhammel an^^ ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition in Niedersachsen - Osnabruck | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee auf keinen Fall. Hab net gesagt ich will mir eine 1070 für 470€+ kaufen^^
> 
> Edit: Hahaha schaut euch mal den Neidhammel an^^ ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition in Niedersachsen - Osnabruck | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen



Hätte vielleicht noch als Clickbait "no gtx 1070 1080 980 970" geschrieben so wie 90% der Leute mittlerweile


----------



## crisero (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn sie jemand nicht gebrauchen kann, ich würde sie nehmen bzw kaufen.  

Hatte es am Prime day leider verpennt das Angebot.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

76% hat meine. Jajud die lief halt unter luft schon knapp 1550mhz beim vorbesitzer^^. Nix chiplottery habs geschickt angestellt und die hübsche karte im luxx ergattert^^
Denke es würden ev sogar mehr wie 1,6Ghz gehen das sie dafür je nach game so 1,24-1,25V brauch und es ja bis 1,281v geht aber muss ja nicht sein^^. Habse die meiste Zeit im mom auch nur bei 1,55Ghz bei 1,19V laufen


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Also ich schraub meine Erwartungen net zu hoch, wäre mit 1450MHz zufrieden^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

jagut 1450mhz haben ja auch schon power. ich hab halt gesagt unter 1550mhz will ich kein geld reinstecken sondern warte auf pascal. dann kam mir das angebot im luxx unter die das unetr luft schafft und ich wusste unter wasser geht da nochmal mehr.
hab aber auch einige zeit auf hwbot, im luxx, in paar amiforen und hier gesucht bis ich fündig geworden bin (sowas ummen dreh rum 2Monate. ich wusste aber ich muss keine 980ti kaufen, im schlimmsten falle wart ich auf pascal. bin froh das ichs nicht getan habe nachdem pascal doch vergleichweise enttäuschend war). weil die meisten wollten astronomische preise + teilweise versand zoll etc ne danke^^.
wer halt nicht so lange suchen will muss halt chiplottery spieln^^


----------



## Hogan (13. Juli 2016)

Also meine ist heute gekommen, Leistung ist hervorragend, Lautstärke find ich auch okay, Spulenfiepen ist auch sehr gering, aber was für mich garnicht geht:

Idle-Verbrauch meines Systems (siehe unten) war 75W, mit der neuen Karte sind es ein paar Watt mehr - außer ich habe 144Hz Refreshrate, dann taktet die Karte nicht vernünftig runter und das System zieht 145 Watt. Bei 120Hz sind, wie auch bei niedrigeren Frequenzen < 90. Was istn das bitte?! Ist das nur bei der 980 so, oder auch bei anderen nvidia-Karten? Meine alte Karte hat das ohne Probleme gehandelt.
Edit: Nvidia Geforce plus G-Sync: Hohe Idle-Leistungsaufnahme ab 144 Hz - Fix in Aussicht scheint wohl länger bekannt zu sein, der versprochene Fix ist aber wohl nie gekommen...PS: ich hab kein GSYNC, einfach nur 144Hz, selbes Problem-.

Werde die Karte definitiv nicht behalten, meinen Monitor werde ich nicht mit weniger Hz betreiben, bzw. werde ich auch nicht so einen hohen Mehrverbrauch in kauf nehmen.

Falls jemand die Karte haben möchte, gern melden, ansonsten werde ich sie an Amazon zurückschicken.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Juli 2016)

Im nvidia inspector kannst du das doch einstellen... Gibt genügend faqs dazu


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Schau mal wie hoch die ASIC ist und wie hoch die sich stabil takten lässt^^


----------



## crisero (13. Juli 2016)

Wie schon erwähnt, ich würde die Prime Day Zotac nehmen .


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Ich natürlich auch


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> knapp 1,4Ghz? na da geht mehr
> ansonsten hättest du eczht eine der extremsten krücken die ich bisher gesehen hab^^
> 
> naja gehst du auf stromspar oder leistung? weil das original tdp fenster schränkt nach oben je nach chip zimlich schnell ein


Die Karte soll sich schon noch normal heruntertakten. Bei über 1,4Ghz Core und Speicher auf Standard schaffe ich keine Runde auf der Nordschleife bei Assetto Corsa. Die Karte rennt, besonders bei dem Spiel, mit 1,23V1,21V öfters ins Power Limit bis dann der Treiber einen Reset macht. Mein Bios ist angefügt. Vielleicht sieht jemand etwas Auffälliges. Sämtliche Taktraten und Booststufen sind unverändert. Lediglich Spannungs- und Leistungsaufnahmelimits sind erhöht.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> wenn ichs umrechne gönnt sich meine z.b. bei 1,6ghz knapp 280-325watt je nach game


Wie sparsam. Hab bei mir 506W bei Project Cars gemessen.


----------



## Timeris (13. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also ich schraub meine Erwartungen net zu hoch, wäre mit 1450MHz zufrieden^^



Behälst du das gute Stück jetzt doch?


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2016)

... wer nen Full - Cover Wasserkühler für die Omega sucht, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere gab es doch ein Problem mit 2 Monitoren an der 980Ti oder?
Ich hab mir nen Monitor bestellt zusätzlich zu meinen zwei Full HD 144Hz. Wollte jetzt nur einen 144Hz und dann den Full HD 60Hz benutzen. Wenn ich mich aber richtig entsinne hat entweder die Karte nicht runter getaktet oder die Temperatur war hoch, ich weiß nicht mehr genau. Kann mir da einer auf die Sprünge helfen und verraten ob es schon gefixt wurde?


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2016)

Hab drei Monitore dran und die Karte taktet sich runter (135/ 405Mhz)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

Haben alle die gleiche Frequenz oder einer 144 und der andere 60 usw?


----------



## GottesMissionar (13. Juli 2016)

Hab den Hauptmonitor auf 100HZ (3440x1440) und den Zweitmonitor auf 144HZ (2560x1440)  laufen. Karten takten im normalen Windows-Betrieb beim normalen Arbeiten auf 885 HZ runter. Habs über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachtet, kurzzeitig gehts auch mal auf 135 runter aber durchschnittlich bleibts bei 885.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Haben alle die gleiche Frequenz oder einer 144 und der andere 60 usw?


Ja, vergessen. Alle 120Hz.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

habs auch dasse dauerhaft bei 9xxmhz ist bei 2 bildschirmen (1x 144Hz, 1x 60Hz)


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Leute mal ne Frage, mein Kollege hat ein Problem und zwar ist wohl der VRAM Defekt von seiner ASUS 780 Ti. Er hat nun heute Mittag den Kühler abmontiert und die WLP gewechselt, mit der Hoffnung es würde sich bessern. 
Er hats mir leider erst vorhin erzählt und er hätte noch 6 Monate Garantie, sagt mir jedoch, dass ASUS an irgendeiner Schraube einen Aufkleber drauf gemacht hat, dass wenn er dies zerstört, dass die Garantie futsch ist.
Fehlerbild ist halt typischer VRAM Fehler, wir haben versucht mit minimal mehr Spannung, Speichertaktreduktion,Coreclockreduktion etc dagegen anzugehen, nun ist die aber komplett im Eimer, er kann die also vor buntem Geflacker überhaupt nicht mehr nutzen.
Frage: Könnte man die dennoch nach ASUS einschicken, hat da wer Erfahrungen und Backen würde wohl dagegen nicht helfen oder? Falls ja auf wv Grad und wie lange Backen?^^
Sry für offtopic.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2016)

Trotzdem zu Asus schicken. Wenn die ablehnen, kann man immer noch backen versuchen.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

einschicken. wennses ablehnen backen. hat bei mir bisher imemr geklappt (2 oder 3 mainboards und kp wie viele grakas die beim benchen einenw eg bekommen haben oder von familie/ bekanten als defekt abgegeben wurden.) nur beim backen kann ich dir die zeit + temp nicht mehr sagen da ich es bestimmt schon 12jahre nimemr gemacht hab. im inet das variiert extrem die zeitangaben


----------



## Timeris (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe meine 8800GTX immer für 5-10 min bei 100° gebacken. Danach lief sie wieder, musste aber alle zwei bis drei Wochen wiederholt werden 

Edit: stimmt gar nicht, waren etwa 20 Minuten. Die 5 Minuten waren beim Uhu Endfest 300, bin durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

5 Minuten bei 50° C, ohne Aufheizphase. 
Testen.
Wieder 10 Minuten bei 50° C ... 
Testen
5 Minuten bei 75° C
Testen
10 Minuten bei 75° C

USW.

So hab ich es immer wieder gemacht in der Vergangenheit... Bis 125°, drüber bin ich nie gegangen.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (13. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie sparsam. Hab bei mir 506W bei Project Cars gemessen.





Du hast zwar die Spannung freigeschaltet, jedoch nicht im Bios an die neuen Limits angepasst. Sie wie im Screenshot zu sehen, wäre es korrekt eingestellt. Dann solltest du im AB auch die volle Spannung einstellen können.

Btw.: die Einstellungen in der Power-Table sind ja vollkommener Wahnsinn   Wie weit wird denn das PT bei dir ausgefahren?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Behälst du das gute Stück jetzt doch?



Sry hab deinenKommentar gar nicht gesehen. Ich werde sie erstmal behalten, falls mir jedoch jemand die 419€ anbietet auf ebay Kleinanzeigen, dann verkaufe ich die. 
Ansonsten behalte ich die natürlich, na ja mal schaun, kommt ja erst morgen an das gute Stück.

Oh man sehe grad das ich mich ja wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Biostweaker auseinandersetzen muss, werde erstmal versuchen dies zu vermeiden.
Womöglich werde ich die Hilfe von einem Nvidia Pro brauchen dann, wenn es ohne nicht geht bzw mit deutlich besser ist...


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juli 2016)

506w das ganze system hoffe ich xD ansonsten könnte sich das pcb etwaaaaaas aufheizen xD
naja auser bei ln2 506w über ne 980ti zu jagen dürfte zemlich unmöglich sein zumindest länger als 1 sek


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2016)

980 Ti Gaming 315€


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

Und wieso postest du sowas hier?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Vllt sucht noch jemand eine, waren ja noch einige  auf der Suche. 
Haste Karte getestet?


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

Ne hab ich nicht. Liegt noch unbenutzt hier. Weiß net was ich damit machen soll


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Bau ein man, sieht schlecht aus mitm verkaufen im Moment, wobei ich heute 405€ Angebot hatte...
Ich werd die wohl behalten wie es scheint, morgen erstmal direkt einbauen und abchecken was so geht mit der an Takt etc.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

da bin ich mal gespannt^^
ev hast ja auch nen golden sample  dann kannst nochn höheren preis ansetzen


----------



## crisero (14. Juli 2016)

Ich kann euch echt nicht verstehen sorry, aber manch einer hätte sehr viel spaß mit der Zotac Karte für lange zeit gehabt für den echt günstigen Preis. Und hier kaufen einige User die Karte um danach nicht einmal zu wissen ob sie das gute Teil überhaupt nutzen etc.

Ich für meinen Teil hätte die Karte liebend gerne gekauft nur leider war ich auf Arbeit und konnte nicht rechtzeitig handeln da sie zu schnell vergriffen war, und JA a Little bit pissed bin ich gerade deswegen .

Greetz

Edit: was haltet ihr davon? EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Zu teuer, wenn ich schon jenseits der 400€+ zahle, dann doch lieber die 1070.


----------



## FLIR (14. Juli 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen Grund eine GTX980 TI neu zu kaufen? Hat nicht eine gleich teure, oder sogar billigere GTX 1070 die gleiche oder mehr Leistung? (Bei gleichzeitig 2GB mehr Ram und weniger Stromverbrauch.)


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Preis nicht wirklich relevant niedriger ist, schlichtweg nein


----------



## Meroveus (14. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das geht vielleicht, wenn man jegliches Throtteln deaktiviert. Ob man mehr als 1,23V erhält, ist fraglich.



Das Bios von Referenz PCB Karten zu modden, ist auch eher kontraproduktiv (wenn man Spannung erhöhen will). Man sollte schon ein Bios von Karten mit Custom PCB nehmen (zum Beispiel MSI Gaming, Evga SC, Gigabyte etc.) und das dann nach seinen Vorlieben anpassen. Vor allem wenn man höher als 1.23 Volt gehen will (das ist beim Ref PCB Karten Bios, wie gesagt nicht möglich).


----------



## CranberryPie (14. Juli 2016)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das wirklich durchgeht - aber meine 281€ 980ti ist seit heute Vormittag auf dem Weg zu mir. Bin gespannt, wie sie im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen 290X performt und was ich an overclock aus ihr rauskitzeln kann.


----------



## zay (14. Juli 2016)

FLIR schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch einen Grund eine GTX980 TI neu zu kaufen? Hat nicht eine gleich teure, oder sogar billigere GTX 1070 die gleiche oder mehr Leistung? (Bei gleichzeitig 2GB mehr Ram und weniger Stromverbrauch.)



Ja, warum denn nicht? Die 980Ti wirds jetzt wieder locker 2-3 Jahre machen. Ich schicke meine 7970 jetzt in Rente und ersetze sie gegen ne 980Ti. Gleich teuer? Die 980Ti gabs gestern für schlappe 369 Flocken bei Amazon ^^. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso sich alle auf auf den Stromverbrauch aufhängen. Die 980Ti brauch jetzt sogar etwas weniger als meine 7970


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

Und dann nochmal für 281€. Aber hauptsache mich aus der Warteschlange hauen ^^....


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2016)

@crisero: kann dich gut verstehen. Aber das fast immer so. Wer auf Arbeit ist hat oftmals nicht die Zeit oder Chance sich solche Schnäppchen zu sichern. Vermutlich werden einige dieser Amazon Karten in Kürze auf diversen Marktplätzen mit Aufschlag auftauchen. Dann könntest du zuschlagen. Ggfs. sind die PCGH-USER so fair und bieten diese Karten erstmal intern an.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Du hast zwar die Spannung freigeschaltet, jedoch nicht im Bios an die neuen Limits angepasst. Sie wie im Screenshot zu sehen, wäre es korrekt eingestellt. Dann solltest du im AB auch die volle Spannung einstellen können.


Ok, drosselt sich die Karte mit den gegebenen Werten trotzdem? Bzw. taktet sie sich normal runter?



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Btw.: die Einstellungen in der Power-Table sind ja vollkommener Wahnsinn   Wie weit wird denn das PT bei dir ausgefahren?


Da kommen wir zum Problem bei Zotac. Diese Werte haben im Endeffekt keine Relevanz bei der Omega. Das Powertarget ändert sich dadurch effektiv nicht. Daher hilft mir mehr Spannung leider auch nicht  viel, da die Karte damit noch schneller ins PT rennt.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> 506w das ganze system hoffe ich xD ansonsten könnte sich das pcb etwaaaaaas aufheizen xD
> naja auser bei ln2 506w über ne 980ti zu jagen dürfte zemlich unmöglich sein zumindest länger als 1 sek


Der Wert bezieht sich natürlich auf das komplette System.


----------



## crisero (14. Juli 2016)

Hey brooker, da mein Budget bei 500 Euro liegt ich mir aber nicht nur die Karte sondern auch ein neues Netzteil sowie als auch eine Hdd dazu kaufen muss wäre mir halt das Schnäppchen gerade recht gekommen. So muss ich leider auf eine RX 480 oder eine 1060 zurück greifen die mir aber von der Leistung her nicht  reichen werden in Zukunft .

Naja pech, es gibt tage da verliert man halt


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Cranberry, Mensch hast du ein Glück, herzlichen Glückwunsch, hast echt einen Mega Deal gemacht


----------



## Hogan (14. Juli 2016)

Nach meinem Schrecken über den hohen Verbrauch und die andern Kleinigkeiten gestern hab ich mich dann beruhigt und bin nochmal sachlich dran gegangen. Werd die Karte doch behalten.

Mein PC steht wieder unter dem Tisch, die Karte ist selbst unter Volllast nur schwach am rauschen. Spulenfiepen höre ich so nicht mehr. Der Idle-Verbrauch(System) ist auf 71W gefallen, man kann einstellen, dass auf dem Desktop 120 Hz genutzt werden und für 3D automatisch das max. verfügbare. CSGO, was ich meistens Spiele, braucht max. 10% mehr Strom als mein altes System. Dann hab ich mal die Strommehrkosten ausgerechnet, die sind dann doch relativ human.
Bei SW BF komm ich nun im MP 40 Spieler Endor auf ca. 80Fps im Schnitt, Alles Ultra, 1440p. Dabei wird die Karte max. 66 Grad warm. Das Problem mit den an und ausgehenden Lüftern hab ich auch, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Tritt nur kurz nach Spielstart auf, auf Desktop kühlen meine Gehäuselüfter die Karte schnell weit unter 60°C.

Dann hab ich gestern noch kurz etwas OC versucht, 70,7% ASIC. Bis kurz unter 1500MHz lief die Karte in SW BF noch. Also 1450 sollten locker drin sein. Standradmässig boosted sie glaub auf ca. 1380 oder so.

Hab dann gestern mal im PCGH-Test der 480 nachgeschaut, dort kann man die 980ti Lightnigng in der Benchmarkliste hinzufügen, die läuft mit 1430 MHz - und ist dabei meist schneller als die Stock 1080er.

Nach dem Optimierungsaufwand bin ich nun doch sehr zufrieden. Habe allerdings meinen gebastelten Festplatten-Schwingungsdämpfer ausbauen müssen wegen der GPU-Länge, das merk ich doch nun sehr. Werde mir demnächst vllt. ein neues Gehäuse gönnen, wo ich die Dinger ordetnlich einbaune kann.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (14. Juli 2016)

Dieses Angebot ist ebenfalls ganz gut: EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 für 389€

EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 6144MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI,3xDP, 389,00 &



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ok, drosselt sich die Karte mit den gegebenen Werten trotzdem? Bzw. taktet sie sich normal runter?
> 
> Da kommen wir zum Problem bei Zotac. Diese Werte haben im Endeffekt keine Relevanz bei der Omega. Das Powertarget ändert sich dadurch effektiv nicht. Daher hilft mir mehr Spannung leider auch nicht  viel, da die Karte damit noch schneller ins PT rennt.
> 
> Der Wert bezieht sich natürlich auf das komplette System.



Bei mir werden mit diesen Einstellungen im Bios Spannung und Boost gehalten. Allerdings erreiche ich längst nicht das Temp. oder Power-Limit.


----------



## FLIR (14. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Und dann nochmal für 281€. Aber hauptsache mich aus der Warteschlange hauen ^^....



Wo findet man denn "gute" 980TIs (also mit werksseitigem OC und guter Kühllösung) zu derart niedrigen Preisen? 

Auch gebrauchte Karten kosten meist über 400€


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2016)

... es gab eine Tages-Aktion bei Amazon. Da gab es die Zotac 980ti Omega für kleines Geld.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Ich behalte meine Karte nun doch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

hat nicht sooo viel zu heisen^^. kann ein gutes oc potenzial belegen musses aber nciht wie einige modele ja schon gut aufzeigten. also los slider schieben und gucken was das gute ding kann


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich behalte meine Karte nun doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na los jetzt übertakte mal und zeig uns wie viel du schaffst


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Teste grad, gebe bescheid^^


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

weil nen 80ger asic is schon nice^^ jetzt sollte es nur kein von den modelen sein das trotz hohem asic ne krücke is


----------



## crisero (14. Juli 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Dieses Angebot ist ebenfalls ganz gut: EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 für 389€
> 
> EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 6144MB,PCI-E,DVI,HDMI,3xDP, 389,00 &
> 
> ...



Zuschlagen ja nein? 

Auf der Arbeit lässt sich nicht gut recherchieren.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

crisero schrieb:


> Zuschlagen ja nein?
> 
> Auf der Arbeit lässt sich nicht gut recherchieren.



Falls du eine brauchst, kauf sie dir. Sooooo billig werden sie nicht mehr so schnell..


----------



## Horst_Koehler (14. Juli 2016)

Für den Preis zuschlagen


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Erster Schnelltest bzw erster Firestrikerun ohne Bildfehler NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Cpu ist auch net max oced usw. Ich poste auf jeden Fall ne Menge Resultate heute^^


----------



## crisero (14. Juli 2016)

Also iss die EVGA halbwegs ok was Lautstärke und Wärme Entwicklung betrifft?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Nächster run immer noch keine Bildfehler NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Eingestellt im MSI AB : +87mV // 111 PL // +140 Core +200 Memory und Fanspeed fixed 60%


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

crisero schrieb:


> Also iss die EVGA halbwegs ok was Lautstärke und Wärme Entwicklung betrifft? ��



Ich finde erst mit einem Morpheus kann man vernünftig die Wärme abführen. Aber das deckt sich ja zum Glück mit der Garantie der EVGA.
Damit machst du nichts falsch, trotzdem geht die Karte gerne sehr schnell über 75°C. Die Lüfter finde ich ab 50% schon störend.

@Duvar PFFF.. UNFAIR 

Edit: Tut mir Leid, die Frage mag dumm erscheinen, aber wo kann man diesen Benchmark machen???? 
Finde keinen Download dazu.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

äh nutze keine benchmark sondern games. benchmarkresultate sagen bei dne 980ti nix aus. ich aknn bei gleicher spannungdurchn firestrike mit 60mhz mehr alufen, bei der 680 waren sogar knapp 100mhz mehr drin als stable in games ging.
nutze irgendwas anstrengendes witcher z.b.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

3D Mark download. Naja man hat schon mal einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt wohin die Reise geht, ich schaue erstmal wann wirklich Bildfehler auftauchen in diesem Test. 21,7k Grafikscore ist schonmal super.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Juli 2016)

Die 980tis sind schneller als ne 1070 übertaktet. Unter 400 euro kann man die kaufen. Tiefer gehen die preise nicht. Nur die 2gb vram und Verbrauch sind halt weniger bzw. mehr.

Der acx 2.0 Kühler ist ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Langsam macht die mir Angst 1578MHz immer noch keine Bildfehler^^ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Ich wäre mit 1450MHz zufrieden, aber das übertrifft schon meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

wollt dich ja nur drauf hinweisen das bei den 9xxer reihe firestrike bzw sämtliche benchmarks nicht mit games vergleichbar sind. gibt da aber halt auch karten die näher oder weiter vom realen stable clock liegen^^ naja wünsch dir glück ev hast ja wirklich nen golden sample


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

1597 MHz sind abgestürzt nach 20 Sekunden, schade 
+180 MHz Core ist also zuviel^^ Also schneller als die 1070 Customkarten ist die auf jeden Fall, weil die MSI Lightning schon schneller ist mit 1430MHz 
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

jajud interesant ist bei gaminglast^^
und vor allem stock voltage? oder wie viel fährste im mom?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

+87mV und 111% PL +158 Coreclock und +490 Memoryclock = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
War aber nicht ohne Bildfehler, nur einmal kurz bunte Artefakte erschienen, also instabil. Fast 22,2k Grafikscore kann sich denke ich sehen lassen, schlecht ist die Karte net.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

DP....


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

was hst dann anliegen? weil die karten haben die spannung ja nicht an alle gleich gelocked

will mal interesehalber zu meiner vergleichen^^j4f


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Max Wert GPU-Z:  1.2430V Unter Wasser würde die sicher gut abgehen die Karte.
TDP max 104.6%


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

ja gut wasser brachte bei der karte wie schon gesagt nich so viel mehr.
jajud wendes tdp nicht erreichst hast nen guten chip oder hohes pt ^^.
glaub knapp 30mhz brachte unter wasser. dafür isse halt leise, auch weil sie quasi null spulenfiepen hat.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Hier mal die GPU-Z max Werte, inklusive der instabilen Werte^^ (Hab das net immer neu gestartet)
Was mich wundert, wie kühl die Karte geblieben ist, waren net mal 100% Fanspeed^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Bei mir werden mit diesen Einstellungen im Bios Spannung und Boost gehalten. Allerdings erreiche ich längst nicht das Temp. oder Power-Limit.


Hast du auch eine Amp Omega? Kannst du mir bitte dein Bios schicken?



Duvar schrieb:


> Max Wert GPU-Z:  1.2430V Unter Wasser würde die sicher gut abgehen die Karte.
> TDP max 104.6%
> 
> Hier mal die GPU-Z max Werte, inklusive der instabilen Werte^^ (Hab das net immer neu gestartet)
> Was mich wundert, wie kühl die Karte geblieben ist, waren net mal 100% Fanspeed^^


Noch mal für mich zum Mitschneiden, du hast eine 980Ti Amp Omega, bei der du per Software das Powertarget erhöhen kannst?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Also zumindest siehts im MSI AB siehts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal die GPU-Z max Werte, inklusive der instabilen Werte^^ (Hab das net immer neu gestartet)
> Was mich wundert, wie kühl die Karte geblieben ist, waren net mal 100% Fanspeed^^
> 
> 
> ...



jajud würde sie bei nem kurzen benchmark sich gros aufheizen würd ich sagen das isn fehler ams kühlkonzept. vor allem der firestrike istvwirklich ned lang, also wer da über 65°C kommt (und dabei keine 30°C raumtemp hat) hat mMn ne schlechte kühlung/ airflow


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Wat nun testen, wie hoch ich ohne Spannung+PT Erhöhung komme?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

naja in games was so 15min hält. weil alles nach 15min was da abstürz sind dann meist nur 1 - 2 taktsteps die du runter must.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Hier mal mit folgenden Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

Ohne Bildfehler.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also zumindest siehts im MSI AB siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einstellen ist eine Sache, ob die Karte dann auch über 100% auslastet ist die Frage.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

und ich hab mal eben das BIOS meiner Karte in den Himmel geschossen.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Einstellen ist eine Sache, ob die Karte dann auch über 100% auslastet ist die Frage.



Na laut GPU Z sind ja max über 100% gewesen... 

Also ich werd net schlau aus der Karte.
Ohne Spannungszugabe etc, oder hier Settings + GPU-Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann doch net sein, ohne Spannungszugabe und PL @ stock fehlerfreie runs bei diesen Taktraten?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

Zum benchen gehts vielleicht, versuch mal Battlefield 4 oder Witcher 3, da geht das ganz schnell wieder flöten .


----------



## Dellwin (14. Juli 2016)

Hab soeben 420€ für die Karte angeboten bekommen, für den Express Versand wollte er 15€ extra zahlen.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Hat die Berti gekauft?

Hab jetzt mal 10 Minuten Spiel angeworfen UHD max Settings, ab glaub rund 60°C ist der Takt von 1542MHz auf rund 1520 runtergegangen. (Ohne Spannungsplus etc, selbe Settings wie oben)
Keine Bildfehler (Game war Dark Souls 3) Teste gleich mal mit anderen Games, muss schauen was noch hier drauf ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. Juli 2016)

crisero schrieb:


> Zuschlagen ja nein?
> 
> Auf der Arbeit lässt sich nicht gut recherchieren.



Ausgezeichneter Preis + top Karte!

Verwende als Grafikkarten nur mehr EVGA Produkte - top Service + die Qualität passt einfach.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar deine Karte ist ne gute aber @stock ist da garnix 
Die Zotacs haben out of the box ne unnötig hohe Spannung die je nach ASIC sogar kontraproduktiv ist.

Edit: Gerade gesehen die hat einen 82er ASIC... versuch mal mit der Spannung etwas runter in Richtung stock 980Ti zu gehen.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Duvar deine Karte ist ne gute aber @stock ist da garnix
> Die Zotacs haben out of the box ne unnötig hohe Spannung die je nach ASIC sogar kontraproduktiv ist.
> 
> Edit: Gerade gesehen die hat einen 82er ASIC... versuch mal mit der Spannung etwas runter in Richtung stock 980Ti zu gehen.



Womit macht man das? Mit dem Afterburner gehts net und Spannung ist bei unter 1.2V unter Last. Hab jetzt bissl gezockt und keine Bildfehler bei max 1542MHz.
Brauche ich fürs undervolten etwa den Maxwell Bios Tweaker oder wie das Ding heisst? Was hat die stock 980 Ti für eine Spannung?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

Ja musst das Bios modden. Wenn du die Karte nicht tot optimieren willst ist das so aber auch ok. 
1542 ist ein absoluter top Wert


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Mit dem Bios muss ich mich erstmal paar Tage einlesen^^ Wolflux hat zum Glück einen guten Thread gemacht. Was ist denn nun die stock Spannung von der Ref 980 Ti unter Last (Gaming)?
Natürlich will ich ein optimiertes sparsameres Bios.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

Leigt afaik um die 1.187V 
Meine erste 980Ti ging mit 1400Mhz auf 1.172V runter. Die Karte hätte ich liebend gerne behalten...

Wenn man  2 mal die 1 vergisst.... Oh gott


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Na dann bin ich ja nicht soweit von entfernt. Danke für die Infos, muss jetzt erstmal paar Tage stabile Taktraten etc ausloten und Wolflux um Hilfe bitten beim Bios^^
Hat sich doch gelohnt die 980 Ti, glaub eine 1070 putzt die Karte weg.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

Für die 2GB ram der 1070 hat die 980Ti ein Jahr mehr Treiber auf die man zurückfallen kann, und zumindest ich brauch die auch  
Und gerade für die Talterchen die du gezahlt hast ist eher die 1060 die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Jo kann echt nicht meckern, für 369€ ist es super, vor allem bei der ASIC und dem OC Potential.
Hier mal Firestrike Ultra Resultat bei meinem "stock voltage/PL" Profil. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
VDDC max 1.990V  TDP max 95,1 Taktraten sieht man ja beim Resultat.
Ich schaue mal ob ich @ stock eigentlich die 1570MHz+ Settings fahren kann.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Juli 2016)

Wäre interessant zu wissen da gerade gute ASICs so gut wie garnicht mit Spannung skalieren und mit zu viel sogar früher dicht machen, 1.19 ist jetzt nicht die Welt aber vlt. schon zu Viel.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Konnte noch fehlerfrei bissl erhöhen NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
Jetzt noch mal mit weiteren +200 Memory oben drauf testen. TDP bei diesem run nun 96,8 max, nähern uns der 100%^^


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2016)

noch immer bei 1,2v?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na laut GPU Z sind ja max über 100% gewesen...


Genau, jetzt ist es mir auch klar geworden. TDP war über 100%, die hat mit dem Powerlimit nichts zu tun. Bei meiner sieht es z.B. so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin im Power Limit, obwohl ich bei TDP bei 86% bin. Das Power Limit zeigt dir der Afterburner an, da geht meine Karte nicht über 100%.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Meinste das hier? Power= 104%?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses Profil teste ich jetzt mal die Tage aus wie es sich verhält etc, scheint nach einigen Stunden 3D Mark und zocken stabil zu sein,aber muss natürlich längere Sessions mal testen.
Auf jeden Fall haben weitere +200 Memory nix gebracht beim Fire Strike Ultra, exakt selbes Resultat...


Edit: So sieht es nun bei mir aus nach den ersten Stunden Testruns. Mein erstes Profil ist schon mal abgespeichert und wartet auf längere Stabilitätstests.
Das nächste Profil (undervolting) macht mir Angst, weil ich keinen Schimmer von der Nvidia Materie und Programmen hab, aber wie gesagt, werde mich mal reinlesen.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Meinste das hier? Power= 104%?


Ja, das meine ich.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Na bei mir geht es aber höher, hab extra mal die "Startseite" von GPU-Z mit gescreent, damit du Biosversionen vergleichen kannst.
Meine Karte taktet übrigens ab Werk auf 1392MHz und nach bissl Aufwärmphase auf 1380MHz.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na bei mir geht es aber höher, hab extra mal die "Startseite" von GPU-Z mit gescreent, damit du Biosversionen vergleichen kannst.


Hab die gleiche, scheint offiziell auch nur die zu geben.
Auf deinem Screenshot sieht man einen grünen Bereich unter PerfCapReason. Das müsste das Power Limit sein. Welche übrigen Werte zeigt deine Karte in diesem Bereich?


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Pwr, VRel etc, meinste das? Sry weiß net genau was du meinst. Bei AMD gabs  dat net^^


----------



## DaHell63 (14. Juli 2016)

@ Duvar
Erst einmal Gratulation zu deiner Karte.Ich glaub Du hast da eine kleine Sahneschnitte bekommen 
Hast Du eventuell Dirt Rally?
Während Witcher 3 und auch die anderen Spiele die 1500MHz ohne Probleme meisterten musste ich bei Dirt  ( DSR/4K )auf 1490MHz zurück gehen.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Danke, also meine Settings habe ich jetzt doch bissl runter geschraubt, nicht weil es zu Fehlern kam, sondern ich denke mir, solange man locker flockig über 1500MHz ist reicht das, man muss ja net gleich übertreiben.
Müsste jetzt nur noch die Spannungen anpassen können. Warum haben die das bei Nvidia nur so kompliziert gemacht...
Edit: Sehe nur Dirt 3 und Dirt Showdown bei mir hier^^


----------



## Hogan (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Danke, also meine Settings habe ich jetzt doch bissl runter geschraubt, nicht weil es zu Fehlern kam, sondern ich denke mir, solange man locker flockig über 1500MHz ist reicht das, man muss ja net gleich übertreiben.
> Müsste jetzt nur noch die Spannungen anpassen können. Warum haben die das bei Nvidia nur so kompliziert gemacht...
> Edit: Sehe nur Dirt 3 und Dirt Showdown bei mir hier^^



Ah ich sehs grad auch, man kann den Spannungsreglner nur ins positive verschieben!


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Pwr, VRel etc, meinste das? Sry weiß net genau was du meinst. Bei AMD gabs  dat net^^


Genau das. Wenn da Pwr steht, ist die Karte im Power Limit und drosselt den Takt. Im Afterburner müsstest du den genauen Prozentwert sehen können.


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Hogan schrieb:


> Ah ich sehs grad auch, man kann den Spannungsreglner nur ins positive verschieben!



Ach du kommst auch von AMD^^ #Betterred 
Wir müssen unser Bios anpassen, habe aber Schiss was falsch zu machen. hier ist eine gute Anleitung. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/415579-980-ti-bios-oc-fuer-faule.html
Ich hätte gerne für den idle mode oder auch beim Zocken geringere Spannungen eingestellt. Da meine Karte bis max 1.1990V taktet, 
habe ich halt den max Takt dieser Spannung entsprechend angepasst bzw halt bissl (2 Booststufen) gedrosselt auf rund 1530MHz.
Dieser Takt wurde in etwa erreicht ab 60°C+, deswegen dachte ich mir, ach machste den max Clock bis 1530, dann braucht die auch net runter takten 
Fanstop muss ja auch net immer sein, na ja was solls, lass uns erstmal so bissl testen und dann passen wir unser Bios an, falls wir den Dreh mal "sicher" raus haben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

Ist nicht schlimm wenn du was falsch machst. Habe auch vor ner Stunde oder so meine Karte vermeintlich in den Himmel geschossen. Musste einfach nur über meine IGPU die angeschlossene Karte wieder zurückflashen mit dem Stock BIOS. Weiß zwar nicht wie das mit der Zotac ist, sollte aber auch so funktionieren können.


----------



## Hogan (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte mal ne 8800 oder so, sonst wars immer AMD. Daher ist das halt etwas anders. Ich werd nächste Woche oder vllt. schon am Wochenende mal etwas OC betreiben und schauen was geht. Mit dem Undervolting ist das ne tolle Sache bei AMD, hatte meine alte 7950 fast -100mV und sehr leise bekommen...So...mal die Signatur updaten... wenn mir bis vor kurzem jemand erzählt hätte, dass ich ne 980ti kaufe, hätte ich ihn ausgelacht...


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Jo hab ich mir schon gedacht. Wie sind denn nun eure Karten? ASIC max OC usw?
Welcome to Team Green^^ Jetzt nur noch Amdler bashen   (spaß)


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASRock Z170 Extreme4

GPU ist noch nicht mit 1530 am Limit denke ich mal. Hab mir ein gemoddetes BIOS draufgeflasht das Powerlimit auf 425W angehoben, die Spannung auf 1,255V gesetzt und den Memory Clock auf +500. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja 5GHz auf die CPU .


----------



## Duvar (14. Juli 2016)

Mal sehen ob du meinen Grafikscore knackst^^ Bräuchtest ca 22.2K 
Wer weiß wv die Karte säuft mit dem Bios^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. Juli 2016)

Ok, hat sich erledigt, 1540 schafft sie nicht mehr     verdammt haha


----------



## CranberryPie (15. Juli 2016)

So, die Karte ist gerade gekommen. Leider hab ich Probleme beim Einbau - sie möchte einfach nicht im Slot einrasten. Jemand eine Vermutung, woran das liegen könnte? Hatte zuvor eine 290X, 295x2, 980ti von Gigabyte, 970 und davor eine 6950 - bei keiner davon traten Schwierigkeiten auf. Auch meine bereits ausgebaute 290X rastet problemlos wieder ein. Kann die 980ti zwar "reinschieben", aber ganz möchte sie sich nicht im Slot versenken.

Eine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Einfach bisschen fummeln, passiert mir auch oft ^^.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Mach die Schrauben auf der Slotblende ab^^


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

... evtl. kollidiert die Karte, weil sie deutlich lä#nger als andere ist, hinten mit was bei Dir auf Board. Immer schön vorsichtig.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

Ulan Duvar,GTX 980Ti 420€ +20€ Expres Versand sattim 

Hab die Karte für 420€ exkl. Versand verkauft. 

Den Anderen hier wünsche ich noch viel Spaß mit der Karte!


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Jo hab ich schon mitbekommen, guter Preis.
Ich hab der Person die zum Abholen kommen wollte im letzten Moment abgesagt, nachdem ich ASIC und OC Potential gesehen hab^^
Wären auch 420 € gewesen, ist auf jeden Fall schneller als eine 1070 die Karte, ich verkaufe für nur für 450€, drunter nicht 

Das mit der Karte und dem Einbau.... Ich hatte ja meine 290 verkauft vor kp einer Woche oder so, also hatte ich die Schrauben wieder dran gemacht am Gehäuse, war mich dann 2 min am Wundern, warum die Karte nicht einrastet


----------



## amd_24 (15. Juli 2016)

Hoffentlich hat sich kein gewisser "Alan" mit gebrochenem Deutsch bei dir gemeldet, der die Karte " unbedingt bis zum Wochenende" für den Neffen benötigt und gewillt ist, dir das Geld per PayPal zukommen zu lassen. 
Ist mir bei meiner kürzlich eingestellten GTX 970 G1 kürzlich wieder passiert.

Konnte die GTX 980 Ti Omega für 281 auch wahrnehmen (als langjähriger Prime-Kunde endlich mal ein richtig sinnvoller Nutzen). Nicht, dass ich sie zu übertakten bräuchte mit knapp 1.4GHz Stockboosttakt (81.8 ASIC). Denke spaßeshalber werde ich es mal angehen in Kürze.


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

amd_24 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich sie zu übertakten bräuchte mit knapp 1.4GHz Stockboosttakt (81.8 ASIC).



81,8% ASIC ist nen super wert... da sollte unter Luft schon nochz was gehen, wobei nen Boosttakt von knapp 1,4Ghz mit fast etwas wenig erscheint... meine boostet mit 75% ASIC auf 1418 Mhz... denke da geht bei Dir easy noch bissl was! 

@Brooker: In deiner Signatur sieht es so aus als würdest Du den Monitor und Netzteil sogar mit Wasser kühlen


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

amd_24 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat sich kein gewisser "Alan" mit gebrochenem Deutsch bei dir gemeldet, der die Karte " unbedingt bis zum Wochenende" für den Neffen benötigt und gewillt ist, dir das Geld per PayPal zukommen zu lassen.
> Ist mir bei meiner kürzlich eingestellten GTX 970 G1 kürzlich wieder passiert.
> .



Doch, hab sie ihm für den Preis verkauft. Geld kam an, das Geld dann auf mein Bankkonto abgebucht und fertig.


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

... kurz nochmal das Thema Amazons Blitz-Angebot: Offizielles Statement zur Rückerstattung von Differenzen. Sofern die Reklamation der Kunden von dem Versand erfolgt, ist eine "Gutschrift" möglich. Nach dem Versand ist dieses aus technischen Gründen nicht mehr durchführbar. Sprich, beim nächsten Mal alle Mann sofort ran ans Telefon und reklamieren.

@Dellwin: Glückwunsch zur OMEGA 
@chischko: ... der Moni nicht, aber auch meine Soundanlage hängt mit am Mora


----------



## CranberryPie (15. Juli 2016)

Musste das Mainboard rausschrauben, die Karte reinstecken und das ganze zusammen wieder reinbasteln. Keine Ahnung, was nun überhaupt das Problem war - nun läuft sie jedenfalls. ^^

ASIC 72,1%, höher als ~1460boost möchte sie nicht takten. Bin ganz zufrieden, eben Witcher 3 angeworfen und im direkten Vergleich zu meiner 290X hab ich nun 60-75fps statt den vorherigen 32-42 in 1440p. Meinen 144hz Monitor werd ich wohl vorerst behalten, fühlt sich auch ohne Freesync mit den hohen FPS sehr smooth an. 

Wird mir bis Vega sicherlich gute Dienste leisten. Nun muss ich allerdings meine 290X noch loswerden..


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurz nochmal das Thema Amazons Blitz-Angebot: Offizielles Statement zur Rückerstattung von Differenzen. Sofern die Reklamation der Kunden von dem Versand erfolgt, ist eine "Gutschrift" möglich. Nach dem Versand ist dieses aus technischen Gründen nicht mehr durchführbar. Sprich, beim nächsten Mal alle Mann sofort ran ans Telefon und reklamieren.



Wo haste das her? Habe sowohl per chat als auch per Telefon 1 Tag vor dem Versand die Absage bekommen.


----------



## SchattenBo (15. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wo haste das her? Habe sowohl per chat als auch per Telefon 1 Tag vor dem Versand die Absage bekommen.


 Ja bei mir auch .

Hab die Karte bis jetzt eingebaut, konnte sie aber nicht ausgiebig testen Besuch da ist. Die Karte ist ja gewaltig groß und passt ohne Umbau des Gehäuse auf den mm auf allen Seitengerade rein o.o


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

So Leute,auch wenn es OT ist,aber ich muss was ganz* WICHTIGES *mitteilen!!!! Und in dieser Hinsicht BITTE ich die Mods,ein Auge zuzudrücken,weil es als Warnung zu sehen ist und es um meine Grafikkarte geht.

_

Es geht um die GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega.  Ich hatte sie ja bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingestellt für 420€ inkl. Versand. Mich schrieb dann so ein Typ namens "Alan Nowak" an,der meinte das er die Karte dringend braucht für seinen Neffen und ich per Versand. Ich meinte dann okay und er hatte mir das Geld per Paypal überwiesen.

Hatte das Geld dann per Paypal abgebucht. Hab dann heute das Paket zur Post gebracht und bin dann Essen gegangen. Da hab ich dann hier den Beitrag gelesen  von "amd_24" und bin danach sofort nach Hause gegangen. Und Tatsache,mein Paypal Konto gab einen Betrag von " - 4xx €" aus ,da das Geld an Jemand Anderen geschickt worden ist .

Bin dann sofort zur Post gerannt und habe Gott sei Dank das Paket stornieren können. Hab dann bei Paypal angerufen und man sagte mir,dass es einen unbefugten Kontozugriff gab und deshalb das Geld wieder zurückgebucht wurde. Es hat sich also um einen Betrüger gehandelt,der mit dem Paypal Konto von Jemand Anderem bezahlt hatte und sich dann die Karte aneignen wollte.

Hatte also Glück im Unglück. Der Andere bekommt also sein Geld zurück und ich darf meine Karte behalten.


_


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Juli 2016)

Glück gehabt... Deshalb: NIE PAYPAL AN LEUTE DIE DU NICHT KENNST! Sei froh, das die post dir das paket wiedergegeben hat, normalerweise durfen die das nicht.

Ps: zeig drn Betrüger an, seine Adresse hast du ja.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Oh mein Gott.
Zum Glück war das Paket nicht noch weg.
Bin froh, dass du so schnell reagieren konntest und alles geklappt hat..


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juli 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> ASIC 72,1%, höher als ~1460boost möchte sie nicht takten.


In dem ASIC Bereich liegt meine auch. Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp, damit ich in die Nähe von 1450Mhz komme.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

Ja danke euch Leute. Zum Glück hab ich den Beitrag von "amd_24" gesehen,sonst wäre ich garnicht mehr auf die Idee gekommen,nochml auf mein Paypal Konto zu gucken,geschweige denn zur Post zu rennen und den Versand zu stornieren.

Habe natürlich mit dem "Betrüger" Kontakt aufgenommen und gesagt,er soll mir die 20€ die ich für die VK bezahlt habe überweisen damit ich keinen Schaden davon trage,da ich sonst zur Polizei gehe.Und als Beweis soll er mir einen Screenshot davon schicken.

Hat er jetzt gemacht und somit bin ich Gott sei Dank ohne Schade davongekommen. Mir ist sowas echt zum 1. Mal passiert.

Aber Fakt ist jetzt: ICH BEHALTE DIE 980 TI!


----------



## Horst_Koehler (15. Juli 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Ja danke euch Leute. Zum Glück hab ich den Beitrag von "amd_24" gesehen,sonst wäre ich garnicht mehr auf die Idee gekommen,nochml auf mein Paypal Konto zu gucken,geschweige denn zur Post zu rennen und den Versand zu stornieren.
> 
> Habe natürlich mit dem "Betrüger" Kontakt aufgenommen und gesagt,er soll mir die 20€ die ich für die VK bezahlt habe überweisen damit ich keinen Schaden davon trage,da ich sonst zur Polizei gehe.Und als Beweis soll er mir einen Screenshot davon schicken.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dich bitten, trotzdem zur Polizei zu gehen. So etwas darf nicht toleriert werden.

@Birdy ... Sry, hab dich ganz vergessen. Nein, besitze keine Omega. Hast Du es denn mal mit meinen Spannungseinstellungen in deinem Bios versucht?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn er den Versand schon bezahlt hat, dürfte Dellwin das eigentlich nicht machen. Vereinbarung ist Vereinbarung.


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

@CHRiSSLYi  Lass das lieber per PN klären,genug OT hier


----------



## Ralle@ (15. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Welcome to Team Green^^ Jetzt nur noch Amdler bashen   (spaß)



Jetzt wo du die "böse" Seite der Macht fronst, ist es deine PFLICHT gegen AMDler zu bashen was das Zeug hält (so spaß bei Seite)
Meine MSI Gaming hat eine Asic von 89,3% und macht ohne Erhöhung der Spannung 1550 MHZ, mit modifizierten Bios (erhöhtes Power Target), dank der hohen Asic säuft die Karte wie ein alter Ami V8. 1600 MHZ gehen auch noch aber dann ist ende, die 1600 sind schon wackelig. Aber die so hohen MHZ (für Maxwell) bringen für die Framerate eh fast nichts mehr, ab 1500 ist die Skalierung ein Witz. Einzig für 720P Benchmarks sind die 1600 MHZ was.


----------



## amd_24 (15. Juli 2016)

Uiuiui Dellwin, freut mich, dass es für dich gut ausgegangen ist. Ich war schon geschockt, als ich das alles hier chronologisch bis hier her lesen durfte und ich zwischenzeitlich von dir las, dass "es ja der Typ namens Alan" war und auch alles kein Problem war. Ja, leider passiert genau das mit dem PayPal-Betrug einfach zu oft bei Unbekannten Leuten. Entweder gehijackte Konten oder Umleitung auf gefälschte Seiten.
Freut mich, dass ich dir irgendwie indirekt helfen konnte mit den Angaben über meine Erfahrungen kürzlich.

@chischko
Ja unbedingt teste ich mal, was noch so gehen wird. Hoffe, dass es trotz hoher ASIC keine Krücke ist. Gute Frage das mit dem Boosttakt. Vielleicht ist der "Grundtakt" von Werk noch zu niedrig, so dass der Chip standardmäßig noch unter 1.4GHz bleibt,


----------



## Dellwin (15. Juli 2016)

@amd_24 Ja ich muss mich bei dir bedanken, das sich Alles zum Positiven gewendet hat.  
Für die Zukunft bin ich Eines Besseren belehrt worden.

Freue mich dann auch mal meine Ti auszupacken und nutzen zu können.


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wo haste das her? Habe sowohl per chat als auch per Telefon 1 Tag vor dem Versand die Absage bekommen.





SchattenBo schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch .
> 
> Hab die Karte bis jetzt eingebaut, konnte sie aber nicht ausgiebig testen Besuch da ist. Die Karte ist ja gewaltig groß und passt ohne Umbau des Gehäuse auf den mm auf allen Seitengerade rein o.o



Habe meine 2. OMEGA bekommen und direkt Kontakt mit AMAZON aufgenommen. Das war das offizielle Feedback. Ich werde mich die Tage nochmal hinsetzen und mit dem Management die Wirkung solcher Preisaktionen andiskutieren. Ich empfinde das als sehr unglücklich und irgendwie kommt einem das Schnäppchen gefühlt nicht mehr als Schnäppchen vor, wenn es dann nochmals um rund 80,-€ preiswerter wird. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal folgendes Bios drauf geflasht VGA Bios Collection: Zotac GTX 980 Ti 6144 MB | techPowerUp
Karte boostet jetzt ab Werk auf 1468MHz. Habe gestern Nacht das Bios von Wolflux drauf geflasht und war geschockt, kein Bild mehr, nach jedem einloggen direkt Blackscreen nach paar Sekunden^^



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du die "böse" Seite der Macht fronst, ist es deine PFLICHT gegen AMDler zu bashen was das Zeug hält (so spaß bei Seite)
> Meine MSI Gaming hat eine Asic von 89,3% und macht ohne Erhöhung der Spannung 1550 MHZ, mit modifizierten Bios (erhöhtes Power Target), dank der hohen Asic säuft die Karte wie ein alter Ami V8. 1600 MHZ gehen auch noch aber dann ist ende, die 1600 sind schon wackelig. Aber die so hohen MHZ (für Maxwell) bringen für die Framerate eh fast nichts mehr, ab 1500 ist die Skalierung ein Witz. Einzig für 720P Benchmarks sind die 1600 MHZ was.




Kannst du mal bitte dein gemoddetes Bios posten und wäre es möglich, dort nur das max Bios table bissl zu verschieben, damit es eventuell auch bei mir stabil läuft? Deine Karte ist ja nochmals besser und du hast dein Bios ja auch gemodded laut dem Thread von Wolflux.
Habe mich erst gestern in diese Maxwell Bios Geschichte rein gelesen und deswegen, nehmt mir meine amateurhaften Fragen bitte nicht übel^^
Muss ich eigentlich beim Optimierern des Bios, jeden der kp 75 Reihen in der Voltage table anpassen? 

Hier übrigens mal der Score mit dem neuen Bios mit Werkstakt (ohne Spannunszugabe etc) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## CranberryPie (15. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> In dem ASIC Bereich liegt meine auch. Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp, damit ich in die Nähe von 1450Mhz komme.



Nach ausgiebigem Test in Just Cause 3, W3 und Black Ops 3 komm ich auch nicht höher als 1439. Irgendwie hatte sich "JEDE 980ti taktet LOCKER auf 1500mhz" in mein Gedächtnis festgesetzt weshalb meine Karte schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Mit dem aktuellen Omega-Bios ist man leider etwas eingeschränkt was Core Voltage und das Power Limit betrifft - aber ob ich die Karte für die paar mehr % Leistung auf ne extreme flashen sollte?  Naaaja. Die Leistung genügt mir dennoch irgendwie und für 281€ kann, darf und sollte ich mich auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Kannst du vllt mal deine Bestellnummer per PN zukommen lassen (ich geb sie auch net weiter)?  
Sage mein Kollege hat am selben Tag 90€ weniger gezahlt, was geht bei euch Amazon?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt mal deine Bestellnummer per PN zukommen lassen (ich geb sie auch net weiter)?
> Sage mein Kollege hat am selben Tag 90€ weniger gezahlt, was geht bei euch Amazon?



Man muss es mit dem Geiz nicht übertreiben, schließlich hast du mit dem Kaufvertrag ja dem Preis zugestimmt


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Man kommt sich halt veräppelt vor, wenn am selben Tag Leute 90€ weniger zahlen und das hat auch nix mit Geiz zu tun. Was nix damit zu tun hat, dass 369€ auch ein guter Preis sind.
Dem Amazon Chef tut das sicher weniger weh, als unsereinen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Natürlich kommt man sich veräppelt vor. Genauso wie ich damals 680€ für die Evga bezahlt habe


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2016)

Dafür haste seit zig Monaten super power^^


----------



## SchattenBo (16. Juli 2016)

Kann ich morgen Mittag / Abend mal machen, falls du mich damit meinst ^^ 
Ist halt ärgerlich, weil der Preis eigentlich ein gutes Schnäppchen ist und man dennoch mit dem Gefühl raus geht, dass man verarscht wurde halt.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Naaaja. Die Leistung genügt mir dennoch irgendwie und für 281€ kann, darf und sollte ich mich auch nicht beklagen.



Deine Karte taktet mit @1439MHz, ist also vergleichbar mit dieser hier im Test
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit
wie kann man da bei einem Preis von 281€ unzufrieden sein?


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juli 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Nach ausgiebigem Test in Just Cause 3, W3  und Black Ops 3 komm ich auch nicht höher als 1439. Irgendwie hatte sich  "JEDE 980ti taktet LOCKER auf 1500mhz" in mein Gedächtnis festgesetzt  weshalb meine Karte schon ein wenig enttäuscht.


Die Leute hauen offenbar meist vorschnell irgendwelche tollen Werte raus, ohne ausgiebig getestet zu haben. Je nach Spiel, was zum Testen verwendet wurde, können die Ergebnisse sehr stark schwanken. Ich z.B. habe festgestellt, dass Assetto Corsa hinsichtlich Power Limit alle meine anderen Spiele in den Schatten stellt, selbst das hier schon genannte Dirt Rally. Eine viertel Runde Nordschleife und meine Karte hängt bei 1380Mhz (und weniger) schon im Power Limit, während Elite Dangerous auch nach Stunden nichts gedrosselt wird.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen  Omega-Bios ist man leider etwas eingeschränkt was Core Voltage und das  Power Limit betrifft - aber ob ich die Karte für die paar mehr %  Leistung auf ne extreme flashen sollte?  Naaaja. Die Leistung genügt mir  dennoch irgendwie und für 281€ kann, darf und sollte ich mich auch  nicht beklagen.


Mehr ist immer toll. Ich gebe jedenfalls noch nicht auf, schließlich ist der Kühler sehr gut und kann noch ausgereizt werden. Ob wohl ich so langsam die Limitierung meines mATX Gehäuses/ Systems aufgezeigt bekomme.


Edit:





Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> @Birdy ... Sry, hab dich ganz vergessen. Nein, besitze keine Omega. Hast  Du es denn mal mit meinen Spannungseinstellungen in deinem Bios  versucht?


 Ja, ist in abgewandelter Form drauf. Hatte noch nicht genug Zeit zum Testen. Melde mich dazu auf jeden Fall noch. 

Edit2: Bios ist wie unten eingestellt. Mit erhöhter Spannung im AB wird nur 1,21V dauerhaft gehalten.
Allerdings habe ich auch eben festgestelt, dass 1426Mhz auch mit 1,17V stabil zu sein scheinen. Jedenfalls hat es für je 10 Minuten AC, Dirt Rally und Pcars gereicht. Muss das noch mal länger testen. 1460Mhz sind definitiv zu viel bei der Spannung.


----------



## gen-X (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein kurzes Update: Die Zotac GTX 980Ti Omega ist mittlerweile bei mir angekommen und eingebaut. Habe inzwischen auch ein Bios der Extreme draufgeflasht und nochmals ein wenig übertaktet. Die Karte läuft jetzt stabil mit 1470MHz GPU Takt ohne Anhebung der GPU Spannung.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Timeris (16. Juli 2016)

Ich konnte heute auch endlich meine 980Ti einbauen. Wirklich glücklich bin ich im Moment aber noch nicht.

Die Karte hat leider Spulenfiepen, fäng schon bei geringen fps an. Kann ich persönlich drüber hinwegsehen, da ich das ingame eh nicht mitbekomme. Was mich aber sehr irritiert sind die Ruckler in Witcher 3. Die fps liegen fast durchgängig bei über 70, Drops auf unter 40 habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können. Trotzdem fühlt sich das Spiel nicht flüssig an, manchmal stockt es regelrecht. Mein Prozessort ist dabei stark ausgelastet, kurzeitig sind einzelne Kerne bei 100%. Das dürfte aber doch eigentlich nicht die Ursache sein, da die fps ja nunmal in Ordnung sind und ich das Problem mit meiner R9 290 nicht hatte. 

Außerdem habe ich ab und zu das merkwürdige Phänomen, dass ich in geöffneten Fenstern entweder gar nichts oder bestimmte Bereiche nicht anklicken kann. Hatte ich vorher auch weder mit der R9, noch mit Intel Igpu. 

Die Lautstärke der Karte finde ich voll in Ordnung, nachdem ich mir im MSI Afterburner ne eigene Lüfterkurve angelegt habe. Sie wird teilweise bis zu 70°C warm, das liegt aber wohl an meinen alten Gehäuselüftern, die mit dem recht großen Phanteks einfach überfordert sind. Hier kommen demnächst vier Venturies HF-14 zum Einsatz. 

Die ersten paar Minuten boostet die Karte standardmäßig auf 1380Mhz, danach bleibt sie konstant bei 1366Mhz. Hab mich bisher noch nichts ans übertakten gemacht, mit einer Asic von 81,7 lässt sich aber wohl noch ein bisschen was machen. 

Hat jemand zufällig ne Idee warm der olle Geralt so ruckelt?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juli 2016)

Welche cpu? Bei 100 % cpu auslastung, bei wieviel % ist dann die graka ?


----------



## Timeris (16. Juli 2016)

Intel i5 2500K @ 4Ghz. Die GPU liegt zwischen 90 und 100%.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juli 2016)

Stell die cpu mal auf 4.5 ghz. Dazu vsync an. Das geruckel sollte weg sein


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2016)

sagtma hat nochwer bisher so ein prob gehabt? und zwar ich wollt mir nen 1,6ghz bios wieder erstellen weil ich das alte nimemr hatte und die karte letzte zeit auf 1,55ghz lief. nun sie läuft im ersten moment 1,6ghz dann geht sie runetr auf 1,54ghz ohne das irgendein limit wie temp, pt oder so erreicht wurde. spiel ich das bios mit 1,58ghz auf (daraus wurde das 1,6ghz erstellt) läufts einwandfrei. als würde es per biosmod die 1,6ghz nicht laufen wollen. jedoch per tool klappt es einwandfrei und wie gesagt es existierte schonmal ein modbios.
könnte die biosdatei nen knaxx haben? ich meine hab es 2 mal versucht aber ev sollte ich nen ganz normales von grund auf nochmal ummodden

edit: hing irgendwie am treiber, den alten per ddu deinstalliert, den neuesten drauf und es klappt mit dem gleichen bios^^
jetzt nurnoch rausfinden warum es mir an manchen tagen (wie heute-.-) beim geradeaus links rechts hinten gucken die fps halbiert bzw auf 72limitiert. sobald ich aber auf den boden oder in den himmel schaue habe ich 144.... wtf?

und nein ich hänge nicht im cpu max falls das wer sagen möchte, wie gesagt habe das ja auch nicht immer. an ein und der selben stelle habe ich es z.b. mal oder mal nicht. und wie gesagt der 4790k hängt nirgends im limit


----------



## Timeris (16. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Stell die cpu mal auf 4.5 ghz. Dazu vsync an. Das geruckel sollte weg sein



Wird gemacht Chef 

Edit: Bin jetzt schon mal auf 4,3Ghz gegangen, gebessert hat sich allerdings nichts. Schon komisch wenn man mit der neuen Grafikkarte weniger Performance im Lieblingsspiel hat als mit der alten 

Edit2: Problem ist gelöst, an dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank an den User Zotac2012 aus dem computerbase Forum.

Folgendes hat geholfen: Im Grafikkartentreiber unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten" diese Einstellungen anwenden:
Dreifach-Puffer: Ein
Vertikale Synchronisierung: Adaptiv
Vorgerenderte Virual Reality-Einzelbilder: 1
Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder: 1


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juli 2016)

@Timeris: Läuft dein Rechner jetzt immer noch im CPU Limit?



gen-X schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal ein kurzes Update: Die Zotac GTX 980Ti Omega ist mittlerweile  bei mir angekommen und eingebaut. Habe inzwischen auch ein Bios der  Extreme draufgeflasht und nochmals ein wenig übertaktet. Die Karte läuft  jetzt stabil mit 1470MHz GPU Takt ohne Anhebung der GPU Spannung.


Verrätst du mir, wo du das Extreme Bios gefunden hast? Mit welcher Spannung läuft deine Karte?


----------



## slot108 (17. Juli 2016)

Techpowerup?


----------



## Timeris (17. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Timeris: Läuft dein Rechner jetzt immer noch im CPU Limit?



Habe ich jetzt nicht mehr beobachten können. Ganz zufrieden bin ich auch noch nicht. Ist zwar sehr viel besser geworden, aber einzelne kleine Ruckler habe ich immer noch ab und zu trotz hoher Framerate. Bei GTA 5 das gleiche. Ich scheine auch nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein, ne richtige Lösung gibts aber offenbar nicht.


----------



## slot108 (17. Juli 2016)

ich würd evtl (wenn ich wirklich schon länger dran sitze) mal alle Treiber neu downloaden und installieren. also auch mainboard, GraKa, OC. alle GraKa-spezifischen Einstellungen resetten, mir die Systemleistung (Höchstleistung) angucken.


----------



## amd_24 (17. Juli 2016)

@Timeris Hast du evtl. High DPC Latency Probleme? Dies kann man beispielsweise mit Windows-Boardmitteln oder LatencyMon checken (einfach danach googlen). Ich würde mal alle USB-Geräte abstecken, unnötige Geräte deaktivieren und falls alles nicht hilft als letzten Schritt alles sauber und NUR das Nötigste installieren und testen. Ich hatte solche Probleme einst mit dem XBOX360 USB Receiver gelegentlich. Ab und zu knacken aus den Lautsprechern und kurze Ruckler. Da durfte man sich bei Microsoft für die Treiber bedanken. LG


----------



## FLIR (17. Juli 2016)

amd_24 schrieb:


> Konnte die GTX 980 Ti Omega für 281 auch wahrnehmen (als langjähriger Prime-Kunde endlich mal ein richtig sinnvoller Nutzen). Nicht, dass ich sie zu übertakten bräuchte mit knapp 1.4GHz Stockboosttakt (81.8 ASIC). Denke spaßeshalber werde ich es mal angehen in Kürze.



Darf ich fragen, wo man eine GTX 980 Ti Omega für 281€ bekommt? Das ist ja ein fast unglaublich niedriger Preis...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. Juli 2016)

FLIR schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo man eine GTX 980 Ti Omega für 281€ bekommt? Das ist ja ein fast unglaublich niedriger Preis...



War ein Amazon Prime Blitzangebot.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Juli 2016)

FLIR schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo man eine GTX 980 Ti Omega für 281€ bekommt? Das ist ja ein fast unglaublich niedriger Preis...


wurde diese frage auf den vorherigen seiten nicht schon mehrfach beantwortet?
bei manchen gings ja nicht durch, bei manchen wurdse aber so verschickt. glück muss man haben


----------



## RaidRazer (17. Juli 2016)

Bei Mindfactory gibt die Asus GTX 980 Ti Matrix gerade im Mindstar um 429,- €
6144MB Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Matrix Aktiv PCIe

Kann jemand was zur Matrix und den aufgerufenen Preis sagen?


----------



## Dellwin (17. Juli 2016)

Was soll man da sagen? 

Für den Preis würde ich aber lieber paar € mehr ausgeben und ne 1070 holen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. Juli 2016)

Für 40€ mehr bekommst du im Mindstar eine G1 1070... würde da nicht zur ASUS greifen. Über 400€ für eine 980Ti ist imho zu viel.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (17. Juli 2016)

Jetzt heißt es, wenn es sie einmal für 280€ gab, dann nur noch zu dem Preis


----------



## gen-X (17. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Timeris: Läuft dein Rechner jetzt immer noch im CPU Limit?
> 
> Verrätst du mir, wo du das Extreme Bios gefunden hast? Mit welcher Spannung läuft deine Karte?



Hey Birdy84,

klar darfst Du fragen  

Zotac 980 Ti AMP Extreme

Da habe ich sie her. Scheint sogar ein offizielles von ZOTAC zu sein, dass zusätzlich noch irgendwelche Probleme mit unregelmäßig drehenden Lüftern der Extreme behoben hat.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du mir auch gerne eine PN schicken.

Viele Grüße


----------



## 75928 (17. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand von euch mal EVGAs Step-Up genutzt bzw. kann mir sagen wie lange man da ungefähr warten muss? Ich hab seit knappen 2 Monaten meine 980Ti da drin und bislang tut sich absolut nichts.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Step up zu was?

Meine 1070 hatte ich innerhalb von 3 tagen. Bei den 1080ern solls lt. Forum auch voran gehen


----------



## Timeris (18. Juli 2016)

Ich werde mit meiner Karte nicht mehr glücklich. Zusätzlich zu den anderen Problemen habe ich jetzt auf einmal im Desktopbetrieb ein hochfrequentes Pfeifen. Außerdem gibt der mittlere Lüfter manchmal Lagergeräusche von sich. Werde das Teil zurückschicken und hoffen dass ich bei der nächsten mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Kann auch am netzteil liegen. Mit dem Lüfter ist natürlich ärgerlich


----------



## Timeris (18. Juli 2016)

Ich habe schon mal gehört, dass sowas am Netzteil liegen kann. Allerdings scheint das Geräusch nicht vom Netzteil selbst zu kommen, da ich das Problem vorher nicht hatte (ohne Grafikkarte bzw. mit R9 290). Mich wundert auch, dass dieses Pfeifen die letzten beiden Tage nicht aufgetreten ist. 

Zu den Problemen ingame: ohne VSYNC ist Witcher 3 für mich unspielbar, selbst bei über 70Fps und guter Frametime. Mit VSYNC läuft es so wie es soll, allerdings merkt man immer ein Stocken sobald die FPS mal kurzzeitig unter 60 sinken. Bei der R9 wirkte das ganze mit 40 bis 50Fps deutlich flüssiger.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Juli 2016)

gen-X schrieb:


> Hey Birdy84,
> 
> klar darfst Du fragen
> 
> ...


Ich frag einfach mal hier, weil es andere vielleicht auch interessiert. Würdest du mal schauen, wieviel Spannung bei deiner Karte anliegt, wenn sie auf 1455Mhz boostet? Laut Voltage Table müssten es 1,281V sein. Vermutlich müsste deine Karte aber vorher im Voltag Limit landen. 

Habe bei meiner Karte festgestellt, wenn man sie in Spannung "ertränkt", ist das Kontraproduktiv. Bei 1,17V läuft sie tatsächlich auf 1430Mhz, bei 1,21V ist sie instabil.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (18. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach mal hier, weil es andere vielleicht auch interessiert. Würdest du mal schauen, wieviel Spannung bei deiner Karte anliegt, wenn sie auf 1455Mhz boostet? Laut Voltage Table müssten es 1,281V sein. Vermutlich müsste deine Karte aber vorher im Voltag Limit landen.
> 
> Habe bei meiner Karte festgestellt, wenn man sie in Spannung "ertränkt", ist das Kontraproduktiv. Bei 1,17V läuft sie tatsächlich auf 1430Mhz, bei 1,21V ist sie instabil.



Dann hat deine Karte dort ihren Sweet-Spot. Dies reicht auch dicke aus! Mehr Takt resultiert nicht unbedingt in fühlbar mehr FPS. Igor ( Redakteur bei TH ) schrieb iwo. , dass die Frametimes bei höherem Takt eher leiden. Zumindest bei Maxwell.


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal gehört, dass sowas am Netzteil liegen kann. Allerdings scheint das Geräusch nicht vom Netzteil selbst zu kommen, da ich das Problem vorher nicht hatte (ohne Grafikkarte bzw. mit R9 290). Mich wundert auch, dass dieses Pfeifen die letzten beiden Tage nicht aufgetreten ist.
> 
> Zu den Problemen ingame: ohne VSYNC ist Witcher 3 für mich unspielbar, selbst bei über 70Fps und guter Frametime. Mit VSYNC läuft es so wie es soll, allerdings merkt man immer ein Stocken sobald die FPS mal kurzzeitig unter 60 sinken. Bei der R9 wirkte das ganze mit 40 bis 50Fps deutlich flüssiger.


Adaptive vsync oder normales vsync? Ist ein grosser unterschied. Normales vsync bricht auf 30 fps ein, wenn es die 60 fps nicht halten kann.

Adaptive vsync deaktiviert vsync, wenn die 60 fps unterschritten werden.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Juli 2016)

Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Dann hat deine Karte dort ihren Sweet-Spot. Dies reicht auch dicke aus! Mehr Takt resultiert nicht unbedingt in fühlbar mehr FPS. Igor ( Redakteur bei TH ) schrieb iwo. , dass die Frametimes bei höherem Takt eher leiden. Zumindest bei Maxwell.


Das ist ja interessant. Hab gelesen, zu hoher Ramtakt kann zu einem Leistungsverlust führen, weil die Datenpakete nicht sauber übertragen werden und neu angefordert werden.


----------



## gen-X (19. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach mal hier, weil es andere vielleicht auch interessiert. Würdest du mal schauen, wieviel Spannung bei deiner Karte anliegt, wenn sie auf 1455Mhz boostet? Laut Voltage Table müssten es 1,281V sein. Vermutlich müsste deine Karte aber vorher im Voltag Limit landen.
> 
> Habe bei meiner Karte festgestellt, wenn man sie in Spannung "ertränkt", ist das Kontraproduktiv. Bei 1,17V läuft sie tatsächlich auf 1430Mhz, bei 1,21V ist sie instabil.



Hey Birdy,

meine läuft mit den 1470MHz stabil bei genau 1,174V. Habe bisher auch keinerlei Spannungserhöhung vorgenommen. 1500MHz schafft sie dann aber auch nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Timeris (19. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Adaptive vsync oder normales vsync? Ist ein grosser unterschied. Normales vsync bricht auf 30 fps ein, wenn es die 60 fps nicht halten kann.
> 
> Adaptive vsync deaktiviert vsync, wenn die 60 fps unterschritten werden.



Macht in meinem Fall keinen Unterschied. Wie gesagt, ohne VSYNC ruckelt es unabhängig von den erreichten FPS, die könnten wahrscheinlich auch dreistellig sein und es würde trotzdem nicht flüssig laufen. Wenn VSYNC aktiviert ist, dann läuft es flüssig solange die 60 FPS nicht unterschritten werden. Darunter fängt es sowohl bei normalem als auch bei adativen VSYNC an zu ruckeln. 

Habe jetzt bei Amazon aufgrund des Pfeifens und des defekten Lüfters ne neue Karte angefordert. Die Probleme mit Rucklern werden aber wohl bestehen bleiben. Scheint nach allem was ich gelesen habe daran zu liegen, dass manche Komponenten einfach nicht vernünftig zusammenarbeiten, auch wenn ich das bisher immer als Quatsch angesehen habe.


----------



## slot108 (19. Juli 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Hab gelesen, zu hoher Ramtakt kann zu einem Leistungsverlust führen, weil die Datenpakete nicht sauber übertragen werden und neu angefordert werden.



Stichwort Fehlerkorrektur. die findet statt, bevor es zu Bildfehlern kommt


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Also meine Zotac läuft nun mittlerweile stabil bei 1.130V und erreicht dabei folgende Taktraten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe so wie bei Toms Hardware, Metro LL 4k im Loop laufen lassen über einer halben Stunde und diverse Synthetische Benchmarks getestet, läuft bis jetzt ohne Fehler.

Da ich nicht so sehr den Plan habe vom Bios modden und ich mich erst vor wenigen Tagen da mal ein wenig eingelesen habe, habe ich jetzt mal folgendes eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier wäre das von mir geänderte Bios: Zippyshare.com - GM200test.rom

Habe dies mit Hilfe dieses Threads gemacht, falls wer sich auch noch einlesen will http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/415579-980-ti-bios-oc-fuer-faule.html
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tipps, ob man was verbessern kann bzw was ich noch angehen sollte für ein super optimiertes Bios.
Mit max Spannungszugabe von nun +74mV bleibe ich unter 1.2V (1.199) und die Karte taktet dann auf 1531MHz, oben rum müsste ich das Bios wohl noch anpassen, sodass ich wieder auf 1575MHz+ bei ~1.25V komme.
Wäre also nur zum Benchen interessant, ansonsten werde ich mich mit den 1481/7200 bei 1.13V wohl begnügen, sollte denke reichen.
Lüfterprofil habe ich recht aggressiv eingestellt, ist ja relativ warm und hab keine Klimaanlage hier


----------



## pointer125 (19. Juli 2016)

Habe mir ebend die EVGA GTX980 TI GAMING ACX 2.0 für 390€ geschnappt, bin gespannt ob ich die auch auf 1400MHz bekomme.
Kann einerBerichten der eine EVGA ACX2.0 hat und mit welchem Takt er unter Luft fährt?
Momentan fahre ich noch mit meiner 7970ghz HIS.(Wenn ich recht überlege hatte ich seit meinem ersten PC immer ATI/AMD , ist ja fast Premiere)


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2016)

nette karte duvar 
du hast mich wieder inspiriert meine karte etwas auszutesten^^ 1595mhz bei 1,243v aktuel. mal schauen obs stabiel bleibt  und dabei peake ich nur selten über 310w, meistens so ummen dreh rum von 290-305w bei vollast


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> nette karte duvar
> du hast mich wieder inspiriert meine karte etwas auszutesten^^ 1595mhz bei 1,243v aktuel. mal schauen obs stabiel bleibt  und dabei peake ich nur selten über 310w, meistens so ummen dreh rum von 290-305w bei vollast



So muss es sein, testen bis der Arzt kommt, es macht einfach zu viel Spaß^^
Wobei habe paar mal richtig Muffensausen bekommen, also der Rechner nicht mehr bootete (dauer Blackscreen).
Musste versuchen blind zu flashen etc^^


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2016)

stöpsel auf die igpu um und boote neu, das funktioniert bei mir immer^^


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Ihr wollt net wissen was ich alles versucht habe, bis ich das Problem mit der Methode die du genannt hast gelöst habe^^


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2016)

... Du musst Dich konzentrieren und nicht immer nach oben schauen


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Was muss ich bei mir im Bios genau verändern, wenn ich ohne Spannungszugabe, so wie jetzt bei 1.13V die 1481/7200 MHz beibehalten will, aber mit max Spannungszugabe im Afterburner mit 1.25V die 1575/8000MHz erreiche?
Kann das vllt jmd bitte anpassen bei meinem oben verlinkten Bios und wieder hier hochladen? Will da nix falsches machen.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2016)

sry ich bin den rest des tages unterwegs und mitm handy gehts ned^^


----------



## Dellwin (19. Juli 2016)

Ich traue mich noch garnicht zu flashen. 

Meine ASIC ist übrigens 75.


----------



## Harakiri23 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen dass die Prime Kunden die 369 Euro bezahlt haben am 21 die differenz zu dem günstigeren 281 Euro Verkauf bekommen - weiss da einer mehr ? Als ich am 15 Amazon angesprochen habe meinten die nur ich kann die Karte ja zurück schicken wenn ich sie nich will.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Man bekommt nix ersetzt, hab es auch versucht, nur zurück schicken lohnt auch net. Hab auch 369 gezahlt und die Karte ist 40-45% schneller als eine 1060 wenn man beide bis zum Maximum übertaktet. 
 ob es sich lohnen würde 90€ zu sparen und auf ca 40% Leistung zu verzichten, andererseits verbraucht die 1060 nur 120W und wv aktuell meine per Biosmod optimierte 980 Ti verbrauch weiß ich auch net.
Vermute um die 200W rum bei 1481/7200 und 1.13V (PL meist bei 80% ca) glaub bei 100% verbraucht die ca 250W, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Für Düvar 
Du musst aber 1.150 Volt nehmen, ansonsten ist es nicht verstellbar.
Eigentlich müsste ich die Karte selber selektieren um ein richtiges Bios anzupassen.
Bei mir habe ich den Turbo abgeschaltet.
Aber das dauert Stunden  wie du weißt.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Für Düvar
> Du musst aber 1.150 Volt nehmen, ansonsten ist es nicht verstellbar.
> Eigentlich müsste ich die Karte selber selektieren um ein richtiges Bios anzupassen.
> Bei mir habe ich den Turbo abgeschaltet.
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe wolfi


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

ABWARTEN !!!
Muss nicht heißen das alles funzt.

Ich warte 15 Minuten wenn du dich bis dahin nicht gemeldet hast, dann ppphhh


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Also es läuft, nur die max Spannung ist einen Tick zu hoch und max werden 1569MHz erreicht und es taktet hin und her (+100mV im AB=1.255V und halt die 1569MHz max)
Dann taktet die ohne Spannungszugabe mit 1.149V und 1493MHz, wollte eigentlich 1.130V bei 1481MHz^^ (glaub 0.02V sind zu viel für eine zusätzliche Booststufe, dann doch lieber 1481 bei 1.13V oder? )

Resultat mit +100mV und wild taktendem Takt:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Dann setzte die Spannung unter Voltage Table, diese 1.150 Volt auf deine alte Spannung 1.130 Volt zurück, kann nichts passieren.
Geile Karte, Hammer.
Hast du Wakü drauf dann sind evt die Watt zu wenig, die  hast du aber unter der Power Table  richtig eingestellt. Mehr wird ohne richtigen Biosmod vermutlich nicht gehen.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Nee stock Kühler leider, aber der kühlt auch gut^^
Flashe eben wieder, dort wo überall 1.256V war an den 4 Stellen, habe ich wieder auf 1.25V runter gestellt, wobei grad mit 1.255V lief fehlerfrei 1593/8000 Firestrike durch, Resultat war aber leicht geringer als mein run hier NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee stock Kühler leider, aber der kühlt auch gut^^



Ne oder, du bist Krass drauf oder du schreibst die Voltage Table so um:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...d-mod-bios-260-watt-bei-100-und-1506-mhz.html

dann kannst du Volt/Takt exakt abstimmen und den Turbo vorher abschalten.
SELEKTIEREN.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Aso mit stock meinte ich den Zotac Amp extreme Kühler sry^^ (ist aber die Omega Version, ist ja der selbe Kühler wie auf der extreme)

Edit: Habe jetzt mal wieder getestet, jetzt passt es zwar unten rum wieder 1.13V 1481MHz nur oben rum hängt die bei 1.224V und 1544MHz.(Ziel 1.25V bei 1575MHz)
Also einfach mit dem verschieben des max table clocks ist es wohl net zu lösen, sondern muss manuell die Werte alle eintragen?
Wenn ja in welchen Reihen genau und sag jetzt net in allen also kp 74 Werte anpassen?

Edit: Dein Bios mit dem pw wolle hab ich als erstes geflasht und hatte 2 Std Blackscreen und wusste net mehr was ich machen soll mitten in der Nach vor paar Tagen^^


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aso mit stock meinte ich den Zotac Amp extreme Kühler sry^^ (ist aber die Omega Version, ist ja der selbe Kühler wie auf der extreme)
> 
> Edit: Habe jetzt mal wieder getestet, jetzt passt es zwar unten rum wieder 1.13V 1481MHz nur oben rum hängt die bei 1.224V und 1544MHz.
> Also einfach mit dem verschieben des max table clocks ist es wohl net zu lösen, sondern muss manuell die Werte alle eintragen?
> Wenn ja in welchen Reihen genau und sag jetzt net in allen also kp 74 Werte anpassen?



Ja richtig, die Boost Table muss an die Spannung  angepasst werden, das meinte ich mit längerer Arbeit.
Warte ich habe da einen interessanten Link.

[Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, also alles was in der Voltage table muss ich den Boost table anpassen, bis CLK 74, weil das wären ja in meinem Fall jetzt 1671MHz die nie erreicht werden bei 1.28V. Wo genau ist bei mir nun der letzte anzupassende Punkt?
CLK 64? Weil das sind die aktuellen 1544MHz, brauche aber wie gesagt 3 Booststufen mehr und ca 0.025V mehr.
Dann wälze ich mal wieder die Links durch, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht, also alles was in der Voltage table muss ich den Boost table anpassen, bis CLK 74, weil das wären ja in meinem Fall jetzt 1671MHz die nie erreicht werden bei 1.28V. Wo genau ist bei mir nun der letzte anzupassende Punkt?
> CLK 64? Weil das sind die aktuellen 1544MHz, brauche aber wie gesagt 3 Booststufen mehr und ca 0.025V mehr.



Oben verlinkt, Post 8061


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Jop ich mache mich mal schlau, danke für deine Mühe und Hilf wolfi


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jop ich mache mich mal schlau, danke für deine Mühe und Hilf wolfi



Aber immer doch für dich 
Glückwunsch zu dieser super Karte und viel Spaß damit. Wie kam es zu deiner Entscheidung?
Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du Zeit hast.he he


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar du musst unbedingt mit Wasser kühlen, schau mal im Marktplatz [emoji6]. Spaß beiseite, ich komme mir mit meiner Ex-Ti richtig schäbig vor welche nur 1501Mhz mit Originalbios geschafft hat, wenn ich das hier so lese [emoji106]. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (19. Juli 2016)

... wir werden am Ende mal den FAH-Client rüber jagen und schauen wie stable das alles ist  ... das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur als allerletzten Test.

Übrigens, meine bei OMEGA haben 79 und 84,3er ASICs. Was auch immer das bedeutet


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Duvar du musst unbedingt mit Wasser kühlen, schau mal im Marktplatz [emoji6]. Spaß beiseite, ich komme mir mit meiner Ex-Ti richtig schäbig vor welche nur 1501Mhz mit Originalbios geschafft hat, wenn ich das hier so lese [emoji106].
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk



Düvi muss jetzt die Karte testen  aber ohne Wasser nicht wirklich gut für die Phasen.
Ja, dachte ich auch aber ich gönne es ihm, ha ha
Ich habe zwar auf meiner Classified einen teuren Fulcover drauf aber 1506 MHz reichen mir, unter 4k wird sonst meine passive Wakü zu Warm.
Im Moment, für mich sind Stock 1200 MHz bei ca. 200 Watt. und ca. 1.000 Volt am sinnvollsten. Ansonsten Stufenfrei mit  Spannungsregler bis 1506 MHz. sind möglich.  War ein teurer Spaß für 100 MHz mehr. Dafür kann sie halt dauerhaft unter 4k rechnen und ohne Boostschwankungen,  das hat auch etwas, auch im Winter  
Gruss


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Glaub langsam verstehe ich es^^
Habe jedoch folgendes Problem, die tut  MOMENT MAL.
Ich habe jetzt 1 Std lang verändert alles von A bis Z angepasst, aber bin wieder an dem Punkt, den wolfi eingestellt hat, also stock boost bei 1481MHz bei 1.13V, nur wenn ich die +100mV drauf gebe mit dem MSI AB, komme ich ja nicht auf die gewünschten 1.25V, darum hängt die Karte auch bei nur 1544MHz, also muss ich die Spannung ab CLK 64 (dort liegen die 1544MHz an) anpassen? Nur dort steht schon 1.125-1256mV, also was tun?
Also iwas ist falsch wie ich sehe, ich hatte es nach Anleitung so eingestellt, dass der max Boost bei 1582MHz landet (CLK 74), diese 74 Reihen sollten alle aktiv sein, da ich die Spannungen bis dort runter gefixt habe.
Dennoch lungerte die Karte bei ganz woanders rum(1392MHz oder so). Glaube es ist schwer, erst mal einen "stock" Boost bei einer gewünschten Spannung zu wünschen (in meinem Fall 1.13V bei 1481MHz) und zusätzlich per MSI AB per Spannungszugabe 1575MHz+ zu erreichen, dies geht halt nicht, weil im MSI AB nur mac +100mV möglich sind und von 1.13V auf 1.25V klappt einfach net...
Daraufhin habe ich am max table clock slider mich soweit nach rechts bewegt, bis aus den 1392MHz die 1481MHz wurden und daraufhin konnte ich nun mit +100mV auf 1544MHz kommen wie oben erwähnt, was muss ich also tun, damit es passt?^^

Ab CLK 64 einfach alles auf 1.256V stellen auf beiden Seiten bis runter zu 74?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok ich teste es mal, eben wieder flashen^^

Hmm nach der Änderung ist unten rum zwar alles ok, aber mit den +100mV komme ich nur noch auf 1.199V, was bei 1531MHz resultiert, was läuft schief? 


Edit: Ich habs net hinbekommen


----------



## ArnoGK (19. Juli 2016)

Hab meine EVGA 980 TI ACX 2.0+ für 389€ am Samstag bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte lief mit folgenden Settings:


-250+ GPU (~1450MHz)
-300+ Memory (~3800MHz)
-110% Powertarget
-85°C Temp Target (wurde nicht erreicht/ Lüfter @ 72%)
-standart Voltage 


Denkt ihr ein Morpheus II / Artic Extreme IV würde sich lohnen?
Habe leider meinen Morpheus I mit der R9 290 für 260€ verkauft..



EDIT:  4820K läuft mit 4GHz


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

ASIC und was für Taktraten wurden erreicht?
Eventuell kannst du bissl undervolten und die Temps/Lautstärke senken ohne viel Leistung zu verlieren.


----------



## ArnoGK (19. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> ASIC und was für Taktraten wurden erreicht?
> Eventuell kannst du bissl undervolten und die Temps/Lautstärke senken ohne viel Leistung zu verlieren.





Ich konnte den  Valley Benchmark ohne Spannungserhöhung bis knapp 1480MHz laufen lassen. Vielleicht schaffe ich 1500MHz, wenn ich den Speicher nicht hochtakte.

Der Asic Wert liegt bei 74,5%.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juli 2016)

Wie hoch war denn die max Spannung?


----------



## ArnoGK (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wie hoch war denn die max Spannung?



Habe den Benchmark nochmal laufen lassen, da ich mein GPUz schon geschlossen hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

als erste werte nicht schlecht, aber wie ich schon sagte benchmarks sagen für stabilität leider garnix aus. wenn die karte das 30 40min in nem anstrengenden spiel hält dürfte es stable sein (abgesehen von ev das man 1 taktstep runter muss).
prinzipiel kann man sagen ist ein game 15-20min stable und stürzt danach ab musst du 1 ev 2 taktsteps runter. so hab ichs getestet und bin mit nvidia karten immer gut gefahren bei der methode. bei amd verhält sich das ganze nen kleinen wenig anderst

ev teste ich mal was stable mit 1,28v geht die tage, aber mein 24/7 maximum lasse ich bei 1,25v (denke ich^^).
sagtma habt ihr auch ecken der backplate die sich krass aufheizen? schon bei lukü ging die stelle bei der g1 auf knapp 100°C (laut reviews auf benchtables), ich komme auf 95. hab nen lüfter positioniert den den airflow stützt und gleichzeitig die temp absaugt nun bleibts unter 70 weil das muss ja nicht s3in wenns mit einfachen methoden zu beheben is


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Ist denn kein Biosmod Profi da, der mein Problem lösen könnte? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/393501-980ti-laberthread-807.html#post8349589


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

isses nen originalbios?
dann kann es sein das das intern nochmal gelocked ist (hab iwo davon ma was gelesen, obs stimmt kp). ich kanns mir frühestens voraussichtlich heut abend anschauen falls nix dazwischenkommt.

edit zu meinem letzten post: die aufheizende stelle ist hinten rechts auf der karte wenn man von oben draufschaut. so 1,5 auf 1,5cm. alles drumherum ist kühler. laut pcb bild ist da aber nichts gros nennenswertes :O


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Ist mein bearbeitetes Originalbios (Zotac Amp Omega)


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

wie gesagt ich hab irgendwo gelesen das manche biose gelocked sind und im code erst unlocked werden müssen, obs stimmt weis ich nicht. falls es stimmt könnte das dein fall jetzt sein.
gibts keine modbiose im www dafür?


----------



## Dellwin (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar 980 Ti sevgilisi oldu. 

Mit wieviel Volt Spannung sollte man die Karte max. fahren lassen unter Lukü ? 1.25V?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

kommt auf den kühler an. gute können bestimmt and die 1,23v+ managen, man muss halt blos auf die spawas achten.
aber ich rate dir aufzupassen die 980ti heizt mit mehr spannung deutlich, bei meiner wakü lagen zwischen 1,2 und 1,25v 2-3°C. klingt nach nicht viel, aber bei lukü würdest du das viel extremer merken. also sei etwas vorsichtig weil mit höherer temp eigentlich stabile taktraten bei der 9xxer reihe gerne mal schnell instabiel werden.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Juli 2016)

Also dann unter Lukü am Besten max. mit 1.23V probieren, ok. 

Wie gehe ich am Besten vor? GPU Takt in 50Mhz Schritten erhöhen, danach 3D Mark? Usw.?


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

wie gesagt je nach kühldesign. ich kanns dir leider nicht mehrgenau sagen da ich die letzten monate nur mit wakükarten gearbeitet habe. weis die lukü grenzwerte nimmer. prinzipiel wenn das kühldesign es schafft gibt es keine grenze.
nur die spawa temp muss man im auge behalten. nach grenzwerten solltest du dich bei den lukünutzern hier erkundigen. hab von designs gelesen die graf so mit 1,2v klargekommen sein sollen, obs stimmt oder nur nen modelschlechtgemache war kann ivh nicht sagen. wie gesagt frag am besten die lukü user bzw warte auf deren antworten.
hm ich sag malso da 1500mhz eig das is was die meisten schaffen dreh ich immer auf und guck ob das läuft. dann die spannung auf den gewünschten wert (wenn existen) fixen und testen was noch geht. ich guck immer nach was esbei ner bestimmten spannung kann, weil bei lukü meistens die spannung und somit die temp der limitierende faktor ist als die chipqualität. hat man schlechten chip kann auch dieser vorzeitig limitiern.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Juli 2016)

Ok Danke dir, dann warte ich mal auf die Antwort der Anderen.


----------



## wolflux (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub langsam verstehe ich es^^
> Habe jedoch folgendes Problem, die tut  MOMENT MAL.
> Ich habe jetzt 1 Std lang verändert alles von A bis Z angepasst, aber bin wieder an dem Punkt, den wolfi eingestellt hat, also stock boost bei 1481MHz bei 1.13V, nur wenn ich die +100mV drauf gebe mit dem MSI AB, komme ich ja nicht auf die gewünschten 1.25V, darum hängt die Karte auch bei nur 1544MHz, also muss ich die Spannung ab CLK 64 (dort liegen die 1544MHz an) anpassen? Nur dort steht schon 1.125-1256mV, also was tun?
> Also iwas ist falsch wie ich sehe, ich hatte es nach Anleitung so eingestellt, dass der max Boost bei 1582MHz landet (CLK 74), diese 74 Reihen sollten alle aktiv sein, da ich die Spannungen bis dort runter gefixt habe.
> ...



Düvi du darfst vergessen das deine Karte wie jede andere auch irgendwann limitiert.
Die Wandler deiner Karte haben locker die 100° Marke erreicht und drosseln um ihr Leben.  Für Luftkühlung reicht das nicht, egal wieviel Watt die bekommen. Um deine  Spannung regebar bis 1.256 Volt  zu halten mußt du bei Minimum 1.15 Volt bleiben, leider geht nicht alles.
In meinem Thread:
 Das war übrigens genau der Grund, Boostgedöhns, warum ich in die Voltage Table die exakte Volt links und rechts auf den exakt gleichen Wert gefixt habe und dann hast je nach  eingestellten Turboregler die richtigen MHz und Volt, aber nur bis 1.21 Volt.(1.196)
Ich habe da mit dem Maximum angefangen, Zeile 67. und 1.21 Volt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Boost hatte ich deshalb abgeschaltet aber der Nachteil war halt durch das Regelbare nur bis 1.2125 Volt möglich, bei dir könnten es auch 1.196 Volt sein.
Wenn du die mit 1544 MHz hast bist du eh ein Kaiser oder du setzt die Volt in der Voltage Table oben alle auf 1.256 Volt (nur regelbar über das Powertarget)= starke Schwankungen, besser nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich gibst du dauerhaft 1.256 Volt drauf ohne zu regeln oder du bleibst bei den 1544 MHz. Leider ist das genau DAS warum ich manchmal NVIDIA hasse  Die regeln alles auf dem PCB. Selbst ich suche heute noch nach einem gescheiten  Profi Biosmod  für meine 980 ti Classified .
Gibt es ein unlocked Biosmod für deine Karte  , schon mal nachgesehen?


----------



## Timeris (20. Juli 2016)

Das Thema 980Ti hat sich für mich jetzt endgültig erledigt. Heute kam die neue Karte von Amazon. Die fiept zwar nicht mehr im Desktopbetrieb, aber dafür beim Zocken. Sie übertönt dabei teilweise sogar den Spielsound. 

Das Verhalten an sich ist aber sehr merkwürdig. Im 3D bei etwa 70FPS ist das Fiepen nicht auszuhalten, im Menü oder auf der Weltkarte bei einigen FPS mehr ist nichts zu hören. 

Mal sehen wann die Customs der RX erscheinen.


----------



## wolflux (20. Juli 2016)

Timeris schrieb:


> Das Thema 980Ti hat sich für mich jetzt endgültig erledigt. Heute kam die neue Karte von Amazon. Die fiept zwar nicht mehr im Desktopbetrieb, aber dafür beim Zocken. Sie übertönt dabei teilweise sogar den Spielsound.
> 
> Das Verhalten an sich ist aber sehr merkwürdig. Im 3D bei etwa 70FPS ist das Fiepen nicht auszuhalten, im Menü oder auf der Weltkarte bei einigen FPS mehr ist nichts zu hören.
> 
> Mal sehen wann die Customs der RX erscheinen.



Solche Karten gebe  ich immer zurück.
Niemande muss solch ein Geräusch direckt neben sich dauerhaft akzeptieren  und schon garnicht in dieser Lautstärke. 
Kein erbarmen. Das geht jetzt schon Jahre lang für viel Geld so etwas anzubieten ist schon eine Frechheit. Angeblich soll es ja oft mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben, dann sollten sie die Karten so konstruieren, dass dies eben nicht geschieht. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Juli 2016)

Ich muss mal für die GPU sprechen ..... keine der bisherigen Karten hat bei mir irgend welche Geräusche abgegeben.
Außer die Lüfter und da gab es Abhilfe ACX oder Morpheus. 980ti, R9 290x, 7970, GTX 570, GTX 580, 6800, 7870, 4950, usw.
Aber vielleicht liegt das auch an meinem Gehör.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> kommt auf den kühler an. gute können bestimmt and die 1,23v+ managen, man muss halt blos auf die spawas achten.
> aber ich rate dir aufzupassen die 980ti heizt mit mehr spannung deutlich, bei meiner wakü lagen zwischen 1,2 und 1,25v 2-3°C. klingt nach nicht viel, aber bei lukü würdest du das viel extremer merken. also sei etwas vorsichtig weil mit höherer temp eigentlich stabile taktraten bei der 9xxer reihe gerne mal schnell instabiel werden.



Die Spawas senken dann automatisch die Spannung oder?
Meine lief mit 1,28V (nur Testweise) ohne Drosselung jeglicher Werte bei 65°C und 1540MHz. Waren knapp 10° Unterschied zu meinen Standardwerten.


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Zunächst einmal Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben, besonders wolflux.
Ich habe jetzt die Karte einen ticken schneller gemacht als die Zotac Amp! Extreme und die Spannung dabei so weit es geht reduziert.
Anscheinend ist es echt schwerer @ 4K die Karte stabil zu bekommen, wie dem auch sei, Taktraten und Spannungen lauten nun:

1468/1800 bei max 1.1180V

Ab Werk lagen bei 1392/1755MHz Boosttakt 1.1990V an, denke das sollte nun so passen, schnellere Karte bei weniger Spannung.
Getestet wurde übrigens mit dem Metro LL Benchmark (Loop) @ 4K.

Per MSI Afterburner kann ich +81mV drauf geben und lande dann bei der ab Werk anliegenden max Spannung von 1.1990V, sobald ich die +81mV einstelle, taktet die Karte auf 1531MHz hoch.
Dies habe ich aber noch nicht auf Stabilität überprüft, denke dies ist aber stabil, vllt geht sogar bissl mehr mit de Spannung...


----------



## 75928 (20. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte bislang zwei fiepende 980Ti (EVGA Hybrids)... Die eine hat unter Last fast wie ne altersschwache HDD geklungen, meine jetzige hört man zwar nicht direkt, die fiept mir aber den Mikro-Eingang meiner Soundkarte zu.

Bis auf die beiden Karten hab ich bislang auch nie eine fiepende bzw. mangelhaft abgeschirmte Graka gehabt. Bin mal gespannt ob meine 1080 (wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommt) auch solche Macken hat...


(Bisschen OT, aber mich nervt es trotzdem: Der Radi-Lüfter meiner Graka hat Laufgeräusche, gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit das zu beheben ohne den Lüfter auseinanderzubauen?)


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juli 2016)

also ich hab fiepen ab 2k fps in menüs. anonsten gar nicht. dafür mein mainboard, davon sind ja viele der hero serie betroffen.


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Mal eine Info für die Zotac Omega/Extreme Nutzer. Habe eben die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt und das hat so ca 4-5°C gebracht, lohnt sich also (Lüfter drehen ja auch langsamer). 
Die Backplate habe ich auch abmontiert und nicht wieder drauf gesetzt, weil die Null bringt.
Die Karte heizt mit der Backplate noch mehr auf. Bezüglich der Zotac Backplate bitte ich diesen Test hier kurz zu lesen Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstarke - Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose
Als WLP habe ich Gelid GC Extreme benutzt, aber die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut soll ja minimal besser sein, falls wer eine gute Paste sucht, dies nur nebenher als Tipp: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/393255-review-thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hydronaut.html
Temp max war 62°C bei 66% Fanspeed, davor waren es soweit ich weiß nach dem 5er 4K max Loop 66- 67°C bei 68% Fanspeed (Kurve und nicht gefixte Fanspeed)


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mal eine Info für die Zotac Omega/Extreme Nutzer. Habe eben die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt und das hat so ca 4-5°C gebracht, lohnt sich also (Lüfter drehen ja auch langsamer).
> Die Backplate habe ich auch abmontiert und nicht wieder drauf gesetzt, weil die Null bringt.
> Die Karte heizt mit der Backplate noch mehr auf. Bezüglich der Zotac Backplate bitte ich diesen Test hier kurz zu lesen Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstarke - Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme Edition: Leistung satt - auch an der Steckdose
> Als WLP habe ich Gelid GC Extreme benutzt, aber die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut soll ja minimal besser sein, falls wer eine gute Paste sucht, dies nur nebenher als Tipp: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/393255-review-thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hydronaut.html
> Temp max war 62°C bei 66% Fanspeed, davor waren es soweit ich weiß nach dem 5er 4K max Loop 66- 67°C bei 68% Fanspeed (Kurve und nicht gefixte Fanspeed)



Wie Praktisch, habe mir grade eine Zotac 980 TI AMP Omega für 380€ geangelt (Der Verkäufer wollte ein SLI hatte aber keinen Platz für eine zweite Omega) 

Wollte eigentlich eine GTX 1070, nur sind mir 480-500€ etwas zu viel bei meinem Pc 

Ich denke es wäre auch mal interessant zu sehen was passieren würde wenn man zwischen die Backplate und die Platine ein paar Wärmeleitpads kleben würde -
Da ich ja noch meinen Accelero Xtreme rumliegen habe könnte ich das also theoretisch mal versuchen


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Bei der Zotac gibt es halt keine Pads zwischen und die heizt sich ordentlich auf und wirkt wie eine rückseitige Heizung für die Platine^^
Mit dem Accelero X wird die sicher super, aber auch der Zotac Kühler ist für ein Customdesign wirklich gut, ist aber auch ein dicker Brummer.
Glückwunsch zur Karte, bei dem Preis macht man eigentlich nix falsch.


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2016)

... die backplate wird schon ordentlich heiss. Bei Dauerlast sinds deutlich über 60Grad. Selbst mit Lüfter entspannt sich das auch nicht. Passiv-Kühler mit Klebe-Leitpads sind eine Lösung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mal ich werde später einen Morpheus auf die 980 Ti bauen und die Wärmeleitpads meines Accelero wie gesagt zwischen die Backplate packen - weiß hier eigentlich jemand wie es bei Palit dann mit der Garantie aussieht?
Die Karte ist übrigens von Amazon


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Amazon hat vor kurzem seine Umtauschrichtlinien geändert, kann also sein, dass die das erst Palit senden. Wenn die sehen, dass du da was am Kühler gemacht hast, hast du schlechte Karten.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Amazon hat vor kurzem seine Umtauschrichtlinien geändert, kann also sein, dass die das erst Palit senden. Wenn die sehen, dass du da was am Kühler gemacht hast, hast du schlechte Karten.



Naja, da ich sowiesoauf 1080p beschränkt bin und alle Spiele auf 62 FPS gelockt habe denke ich dass ich sie so lange undervolte, jedenfalls so lange ich keinen 1440p Monitor habe


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Hast du es gut^^ Meine Karte muss richtig ackern für 4K. Lade grad Doom runter, mal sehen was da so geht übertaktet.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar sende hangi 4K monitörü var?


----------



## Duvar (20. Juli 2016)

Dell P2415Q Test
Dell P2415Q Review - PC Monitors
Dell P2415Q: Gunstigster IPS-UHD-Monitor fur 530 Euro mit 24 Zoll [Update]
Er will wissen welchen 4K Monitor ich hier hab, wegen Platzmangel wurde es kein größerer^^ Falls du neu kaufen willst, sieh zu dass der Monitor größer ist, wobei ich bin mit dem hier zufrieden, richtig knackig alles.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Falls du neu kaufen willst, sieh zu dass der Monitor größer ist, wobei ich bin mit dem hier zufrieden, richtig knackig alles.



Ich glaube bei einem 24" UHD Monitor braucht man dafür keine Kantenglättung mehr


----------



## Dellwin (21. Juli 2016)

Ich hab das auf türkisch so geschrieben,das hier Jeder es verstanden hat  

Monitör = Monitor 

@Duvar  Ich bin mit meinem Monitor sehr zufrieden,es ist ein 21:9 29'' LG 29EA93P  

Vor Allem die Auflösung 2560x1080 benötigt nicht soviel Grafikleistung.

Aber wieso hast du dir einen 4K Bildschirm geholt? Gab es einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2016)

Wollte es mal testen, Games sehen nun deutlich besser aus, nur mit den FPS wurde es knapp mit der 290^^ Musste mich da meist mit knapp über 30 FPS begnügen, mit der Ti gehts jetzt aber deutlich besser.
Wenn ich ein Game neben meinem 4K Monitor und Full HD Monitor von meiner Freundin nebeneinander laufen lasse mit beiden PCs, sieht man richtig heftig den Unterschied.
4K lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall, falls man eine starke Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## Dellwin (21. Juli 2016)

@Duvar: Aber bei 4K muss man die Grafikkarte öfters wechseln,da man da viel Power braucht. Und ich behalte meine Karten immer mindestens 3 Jahre.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Game neben meinem 4K Monitor und Full HD Monitor von meiner Freundin nebeneinander laufen lasse mit beiden PCs, sieht man richtig heftig den Unterschied.



Du solltest mal sehen wie ich gerade spiele, da ich gerade nur eine alte GT 330 übrig habe kann ich gerade mal 1280x720p nutzen, und das bei minimalen Details


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Ich gönne mir erst eine neue GPU, wenn es 4K 144Hz Monitore mit IPS Panel gibt .


----------



## SchattenBo (21. Juli 2016)

Ps:
Wer bei Amazon die gtx 980 ti Omega für 369 gekauft hat, die ersten haben nach Beschwerden den Preis erstattet bekommen, so dass sie nur 281€ bezahlen.
Falls einer die Bestellnummer hat, wo es auch geklappt hatte, bitte mir via PN zukommen lassen.

Sry , ich weiß etwas OT, aber einige haben hier ja auch mehr bezahlt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Finde ich unangemessen, dass die Käufer sich auch noch beschweren.. wenn sie schon dem Preis zustimmen sollen sie IHREN Kaufvertrag auch einhalten. Egal ob es das Ding günstiger gab oder nicht.


----------



## SchattenBo (21. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Finde ich unangemessen, dass die Käufer sich auch noch beschweren.. wenn sie schon dem Preis zustimmen sollen sie IHREN Kaufvertrag auch einhalten. Egal ob es das Ding günstiger gab oder nicht.



Mag sein ja, aber ich finde es mehr als unangemessen, dass unterschiedlich nun Verfahren wird bei den teureren Bestellungen.  Und ja, jeder Kaufvertrag ist einmalig und jeder hat dem Zugestimmt, da hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

SchattenBo schrieb:


> Mag sein ja, aber ich finde es mehr als unangemessen, dass unterschiedlich nun Verfahren wird bei den teureren Bestellungen.  Und ja, jeder Kaufvertrag ist einmalig und jeder hat dem Zugestimmt, da hast du vollkommen recht.



Das stimmt. Ich finde man sollte alle Leute die Amazon wegen der Vergünstigung nerven direkt abweisen und klarstellen, dass der Kaufvertrag ist wie er ist.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe den vollen Preis gezahlt und habe dafür ein gutes Gewissen


----------



## Hogan (21. Juli 2016)

Wer zahlt nicht gern 90€ mehr, nur weil er sechs Stunden vorher am selben Tag eingekauft hat...


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2016)

doppelpost fehler


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2016)

Melde dich auf jeden Fall bei denen und verweise hierauf:
[Prime day] GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR -  mydealz.de - Seite #22


----------



## SchattenBo (21. Juli 2016)

Duvar schrieb:


> Melde dich auf jeden Fall bei denen und verweise hierauf:
> [Prime day] GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR -  mydealz.de - Seite #22



hat es bei dir funktioniert?


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2016)

Haben gesagt melden sich per mail. Meldet euch auch bei denen und sagt, dass die anderen alle diese Vergünstigungen bekommen etc und verlinkt den Beitrag von Nadine.


----------



## SchattenBo (21. Juli 2016)

Hatte mich gemeldet, sie wollten sich via Mail bei mir melden, hab aber keine Bestätigung oder sonst was davon erhalten -.-
Hab das Gefühl, dass sie solche Anfragen ganz gerne unter den Tisch verschwinden lassen


----------



## Duvar (21. Juli 2016)

Jo deswegen mach Druck, es ist unser gutes Recht, oder hat hier sonstwer 90€ zu verschenken, weil einige schreiben ja, ihr wart mit dem Preis einverstanden etc.
Wäre es nicht unser gutes Recht, dann würde es die Erstattungen und die Kritik nicht geben.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Das macht Amazon aus Kulanz. Recht auf die Differenz habt ihr keinesfalls.


----------



## pointer125 (21. Juli 2016)

Meine ACX 2.0 ist heute gekommen, gleich natürlich auch überkatet und läuft soweit stabil auf 1427MHz.
Leider komme ich ums verrecken nicht darüber, auch wenn ich die Karte um 89mV überziehe kann, der Chiptakt über dem oben genannten ohne Abstürze/Artefakte gehalten werden.
Der ASIC Score der Karte beträgt 68,7.
Irgendwer noch eine Idee wie ich mehr ruasbekommen könnte?
Achja auf die 1427MHz komme ich auch ohne die Spannung hochzudrehen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

pointer125 schrieb:


> Meine ACX 2.0 ist heute gekommen, gleich natürlich auch überkatet und läuft soweit stabil auf 1427MHz.
> Leider komme ich ums verrecken nicht darüber, auch wenn ich die Karte im 89mV überziehe kann der Chiptakt über dem oben genannten ohne Abstürze/Artefakte gehalten werden.
> Der ASIC Score der Karte beträgt 68,7.
> Irgendwer noch eine Idee wie ich mehr ruasbekommen könnte?
> Achja auf die 1727MHz komme ich auch, ohne die Spannung hochzudrehen.



Du hast dich beim letzten genannten Takt sicher verschrieben.
Es kann sein, dass die Karte einfach nicht mehr schafft. Hast du schon das Powerlimit angehoben?

Wenn das auch schon angehoben ist, dann habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für dich.
Dann kannst du nur noch einen BIOS Mod versuchen und hoffen dass du mehr raus bekommst.


----------



## pointer125 (21. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Du hast dich beim letzten genannten Takt sicher verschrieben.
> Es kann sein, dass die Karte einfach nicht mehr schafft. Hast du schon das Powerlimit angehoben?
> 
> Wenn das auch schon angehoben ist, dann habe ich schlechte Nachrichten für dich.
> Dann kannst du nur noch einen BIOS Mod versuchen und hoffen dass du mehr raus bekommst.



Korrekt, habs editiert .
Naja würde denn ein Bios Mod helfen, ich meine wenn die Hardware am ende limitiert kann ja die Software auch nichts mehr ausrichten?
Im Grunde liege ich ja schon gut 5% über einer Stock@1070 aber man möchte ja immer gerne mehr rausholen...

Übrigens, kann man den Arcitc Accelero Extreme IV für die Karte empfehlen?
Oder sollte ich doch lieber auf den Rajintek Morpheus 2 warten?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2016)

Morpheus, mich störte beim ACX die Backplate. Meine Meinung eine Fehlkonstrution. Hatte hier im Forum was dazu geschrieben. "Segen oder Fluch"


----------



## pointer125 (21. Juli 2016)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Morpheus, mich störte beim ACX die Backplate. Meine Meinung eine Fehlkonstrution. Hatte hier im Forum was dazu geschrieben. "Segen oder Fluch"



Ich habe die EVGA ohne Backplate mit Referenz PCB, oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## ArnoGK (21. Juli 2016)

pointer125 schrieb:


> Ich habe die EVGA ohne Backplate mit Referenz PCB, oder meinst du was anderes?



Habe die Karte auch, mein Morpheus II sollte nächste Tage ankommen. Muss nur den ACX 2.0 abnehmen und dann den Morpheus drauf. Die Fontplate kühlt alles außer die GPU .


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juli 2016)

Bitte tu dir selber nen gefallen und beklebe die grundplatte mit den beigelegten kühlern. Der morpheus dreht um einiges langsamer als der acx 2.0, es kann passieren, das dir deine spawas zu heiss werden. Es gab von mir mal nen thread mit dem morpheus auf einer 980, welche einiges weniger an strom zieht. In einer pcgh wurde zudem der morpheus auf einer 980ti getestet, die spawa temps waren da bereits am limit.

Wenn du deiner karte was gutes tun willst, dann kauf dir den accelero xtreme iv, dort liegen die spawa temps bei ca. 80 grad celsius. Wurde auch in einer pcgh getestet. Glaube 08/2015 wars, mal na googlen.


Hier mein thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...uf-morpheus-thermographie-rueckseite-vrm.html


----------



## ArnoGK (21. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bitte tu dir selber nen gefallen und beklebe die grundplatte mit den beigelegten kühlern. Der morpheus dreht um einiges langsamer als der acx 2.0, es kann passieren, das dir deine spawas zu heiss werden. Es gab von mir mal nen thread mit dem morpheus auf einer 980, welche einiges weniger an strom zieht. In einer pcgh wurde zudem der morpheus auf einer 980ti getestet, die spawa temps waren da bereits am limit.
> 
> Wenn du deiner karte was gutes tun willst, dann kauf dir den accelero xtreme iv, dort liegen die spawa temps bei ca. 80 grad celsius. Wurde auch in einer pcgh getestet. Glaube 08/2015 wars, mal na googlen.
> 
> ...






Habe im Luxx einen gebrauchten gekauft, leider fehlen Kühler. Ich müsste am Besten komplett neue Kühler kaufen. Weiß aber nicht, woher ich die bekommen soll..


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Juli 2016)

Gibts bei amazon. Mit einem wärmeleirklebepad befestigen, dann bekommt man die danach auch wieder ab, wenn mal was an der karte sein sollte. Ohne extra Kühler würde ich die karte nicht betreiben. Am besten noch ne backplate drauf, die die Wärme von der Rückseite ableitet. Siehe meinen thread


----------



## pointer125 (21. Juli 2016)

Gut dann werde ich mir morgen den Artic Accelero Extreme IV bestellen, gibts noch irgendwas zu beachten beim umbau?
Ist mein erstes mal aber komme mit hardwaremodifikationen eig. gut klar im Umbau.


----------



## ArnoGK (21. Juli 2016)

Aber der Accelero IV hat doch nur diese "Backplate" und keine extra Speicherbausteine?


----------



## pointer125 (22. Juli 2016)

Naja ich glaube auch das er nur die Kühlvorrichtung + Wärmeleitäds für vram hat?


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Ich teste meine 980 TI ACX 2.0 erstmal mit der vorhandenen Frontplate und dem Morpheus. 

Ich denke einen besseren Anpressdruck bekommt man nicht mit den kleinen Bausteinen hin und die Kühlfläche müsste auch ausreichen.


----------



## pointer125 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe gerade das meine Soundkarte mir beim Accelero als auch beim Morpheus ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht da beide direkt miteinander kollidieren würden.....
Die Backplate könnte mir auch Probleme bereiten da mein Macho 2 der 980ti extrem nahe kommt...
Morgen mal direkt ausmessen.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (22. Juli 2016)

Mit einem Morpheus wächst deine Karte auf satte 4Slots.

Das kann nicht nur zu Problemen mit (Sound-) Karten führen, sondern evtl auch noch (je nach MOBO) den ein oder anderen SATA Steckplatz abdecken bzw lahmlegen.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juli 2016)

jo nem morpheus in kleineren gehäusen ist schwer unetrzubringen. auch in manchen midi tower cases isses ned easy


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

ArnoGK schrieb:


> Ich teste meine 980 TI ACX 2.0 erstmal mit der vorhandenen Frontplate und dem Morpheus.
> 
> Ich denke einen besseren Anpressdruck bekommt man nicht mit den kleinen Bausteinen hin und die Kühlfläche müsste auch ausreichen.



Du hast meinen Thread schon durchgelesen, oder ?

Ohne die Kühlerchen mit original Kühler war die Temp bei fast 100°C

Mit Kühlerchen auf die Grundplatte, sanken die Temperaturen auf 80°C

Riskieren würde ich es nicht an deiner Stelle


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Thread schon durchgelesen, oder ?
> 
> Ohne die Kühlerchen mit original Kühler war die Temp bei fast 100°C
> 
> ...



Wie kann man das bei der 980Ti messen? Nur mit Infarotmessgerät oder?


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

Hast du meinen Thread gelesen ? Testo 875 Wärmebildkamera


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Thread schon durchgelesen, oder ?
> 
> Ohne die Kühlerchen mit original Kühler war die Temp bei fast 100°C
> 
> ...



Bei der 980 TI sieht die Frontplate etwas anders aus, nämlich ohne große Ausschnitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: EKWB Homepage)


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2016)

Test Test


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gestern Abend dem Support von Raijintek eine Nachricht geschrieben, heute geht ein Paket mit kleinen Kühlkörpern  raus.
Ich habe sogar "gebeichtet", dass ich den Kühler gebraucht gekauft habe, da er momentan nicht verfügbar ist. 

Sehr schneller und freundlicher Support bei Raijintek.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

Wolte ich dir auch noch vorgeschlagen haben. Schicken die die pads auch mit? Sonst halten die Kühler ja nicht


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wolte ich dir auch noch vorgeschlagen haben. Schicken die die pads auch mit? Sonst halten die Kühler ja nicht



Weiß ich nicht, bei dem Kühler sind aber genug bei, die muss man ja selber zuschneiden oder?  War bei meinem Morpheus I zumindest so.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. Juli 2016)

Apropos Morpheus, wann kommt eigentlich der Morpheus 2?

Bei Caseking stand was vom 6. September, stimmt das so? Link


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wolte ich dir auch noch vorgeschlagen haben. Schicken die die pads auch mit? Sonst halten die Kühler ja nicht



geht auch problemlos mit doppelseitigem Klebeband. (erst gemacht )


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass das garantiert ziemlich schnell abfällt wegen der Hitze und der Wärmeübergang mit WLP bzw. wärmeleitfolie sicher besser ist... 
Musste auch bei meiner 980 Ti die SpaWas zusätzlich küheln, weil der Fullcover nicht drüber geht... das war nen Gefrickel , aber damit geht ganz gut.


----------



## 75928 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich nutz zur Befestigung von kleineren Kühlkörpern eigentlich nur (recht zähflüssige) WLP... Hat bislang recht gut gehalten.

@chischko: Wie gut bekommt man diese Folie wieder ab wenn die einmal drauf ist?


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

In etwas wie doppelseitiges sehr dünnes klebeband. Ich hab se ganz ordentlich wieder weg bekommen. Musste paar mal ansetzen, weil ich nicht wirklich sauber gearbeitet hab und deshalb 2-3 mal schneiden musste etc. 
Einfach leicht warm machen mit nem normalen Föhn reicht vollkommen aus und sie ging ghut wieder ab ohne Rückstände. Nen Langzeittest kann ich aber nicht bieten, da die Kühlkörper nun drauf sind und das auch bleiben bis ich sie verkaufe


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass das garantiert ziemlich schnell abfällt wegen der Hitze und der Wärmeübergang mit WLP bzw. wärmeleitfolie sicher besser ist...
> Musste auch bei meiner 980 Ti die SpaWas zusätzlich küheln, weil der Fullcover nicht drüber geht... das war nen Gefrickel , aber damit geht ganz gut.



der fullcover der classi kühlt nicht die spawas? das isn witz oder?


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Kein Witz... Ich hab noch den der 780Ti genommen (war einer der ersten,,,, gescheite Custom FullCover waren da noch rar gesäht.


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Apropos Morpheus, wann kommt eigentlich der Morpheus 2?
> 
> Bei Caseking stand was vom 6. September, stimmt das so? Link



Der Morpheus II war bereits erhältlich, diesen habe ich gebraucht gekauft, weil er momentan nicht verfügbar ist.
Hätte ich einfach meinen Morpheus I behalten, habe dafür nur 40€+  Versand damals bezahlt... .


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Juli 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Kein Witz... Ich hab noch den der 780Ti genommen (war einer der ersten,,,, gescheite Custom FullCover waren da noch rar gesäht.



is irgendwie traurig xD
so nen fettes pcb um power drüberzujagen und dann werden die spawas ned gekühlt xD


----------



## chischko (22. Juli 2016)

Aaach geht so... mit bissl Gefummel hat's geklappt und jetzt werden sie von kleinen Passivkühlern gekühlt und sind mittem im Airstream... bei OC Volllastbetrieb werden sie um die 70-75°C warm... also alles im Rahmen.


----------



## ArnoGK (22. Juli 2016)

Kann ob ich mein Powertarget so einstellen könnte?

Steckplatz max. 75000 mv
6 Pin max. 108000 mv
8 Pin max. 175000 mv

alles zusammen 358 Watt maximal bei 110% Powertarget?

Kann ich den Wert "Max (mw) 110%     275000" einfach auf 358000 oder 350000 für 358 bzw. 350 Watt ändern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Juli 2016)

Für 281€ ist die 980Ti eine Wucht. 

Muss mich später mal an OC probieren.


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2016)

Kannste deine Bestellnr.  per PN schicken, dann versuch ich mein Glück auch?


----------



## Hogan (23. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand noch einmal nen Fix für die immer wieder anlaufenden Lüfter der Zotac Amp Omega parat? Ich glaube, es wurd schon mal gepostet, aber die letzten 30 Seiten möchte ich ungern durchforsten


----------



## brooker (23. Juli 2016)

... Du modifizierst per AB die Lüfter-Kurve so,  dass er bereits bei 30 Grad anlaufen soll. Oder Du machst es im Bios.


----------



## Dellwin (23. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist ja nicht das Anlaufen, sondern das es An und Aus geht ständig. Keine Ahnung wie man das modifizieren soll...


----------



## DARPA (23. Juli 2016)

Die Lüfterkurve einfach so bearbeiten, dass die im Idle gar nicht erst ausgehen (z.B. indem die Anlauftemp. ausreichend tief gesetzt wird)


----------



## Hogan (23. Juli 2016)

Ich probier das grad mit der Lüfterkurve, ist mir eignetlich lieber als BIOS.

Was haltet ihr so für sinnvollte Temperatur-/Drehzahlwerte?

Edit: Habs nun so laufen: Umgebungstemp. fast 27°C, Battelfront Endor Chase Training zur Belastung: GPU 99% CPU 70% Load.

Dabei kommt nun raus: GPU max. 74°C, CPU max. 67°C. GPU-Lüfter läuft mit <1450 UPM, Lautstärke ist somit voll im Rahmen. Die Festplatten werden max. 40°C warm. 

Sollte alles im Rahmen sein oder? Wenn ich die Standardlüfterkurve reinnehme, fönt der mir das Haus weg bei der Temperatur - oder gibts da vllt. ein Problem wegen SpaWas oder so Kühlung der Grafikkarte? Die Backplate ist sau heiss so.


----------



## brooker (23. Juli 2016)

... von der Werten her ist das ok. Ob das vom Geräusch für dich passt, kannst nur du entscheiden. 
Nochmal zum Thema - pulsieren der Lüfter im Idle: nach der Einstellung 30 Grad 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit sollte es weg sein.


----------



## Hogan (23. Juli 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... von der Werten her ist das ok. Ob das vom Geräusch für dich passt, kannst nur du entscheiden.
> Nochmal zum Thema - pulsieren der Lüfter im Idle: nach der Einstellung 30 Grad 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit sollte es weg sein.



Die Lüfter laufen nun dauerhaft, kein ständiges an und aus mehr im Idle. Da man die im Betrieb eh nicht hört, finde ich dieses Fanstop-Getue in den meisten Fällen völlig unnötig. Wer HDDs im PC hat, hört sowieso die HDDs, welche die Lüfter übertönen.

Geräusch ist für die Abwärme auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Wenn mein Tower wieder unter den Schreibtisch wandert, wirds noch einmal leiser. Nur die Standardkurve ist schon laut finde ich. Gestern, wo es noch etwas wärmer war als gerade, drehte 
die GPU bis 69°C auf ca. 1800 min^-1 hoch. Da wirds echt störend nach meinem Empfinden; jetzt ist es immernoch gut hörbar, aber ein leichtes Rauschen und okay für mich.
Die CPU-Lüfterkurve hab ich auch nochmal etwas korrigiert, diese wird nun auch nicht mehr ganz so heiß. Zusätzlich die beiden Lüfter im Deckel optimiert. Kann nun gut damit leben 


Man kann echt viel an Temperaturen und Lautstärke machen, wenn man etwas Zeit für Feintuning investiert. Habe ich vor kurzem noch in meinem alten Gehäuse und mit der alten HD7950 gemacht und nun in diesem Fall. Die Geräuschkulisse ist jeweils von störend auf absolut okay gesunken.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (23. Juli 2016)

Unser Duvar bei wccftech: WCCFTech Community Time Spy Bench-a-Thon Results


----------



## Duvar (23. Juli 2016)

Höh was mach ich denn da?^^
Vertrete die PCGH Community dort^^


----------



## Hogan (23. Juli 2016)

KR-AS-SE-R TYP


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2016)

... ich hab nun mal entwas an den Voltzahlen gespielt, möchte möglichst effizient arbeiten. Bei 1417MHz sind 1,10V stable. Was habt Ihr grob für Werte erreichen können? Ich weiss, jede CPU ist anders


----------



## Duvar (24. Juli 2016)

Ich habe im Moment 1455/1900 bei 1.118V laufen. (Stock 1392 bei 1.199V)
Habe also ordentlich die Spannung senken können und läuft seit Tagen ohne jegliche Fehler.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Sry wenn du das schon geschrieben hast habe es aber beim überfliegen nicht gesehen, was hast du denn für einen ASIC brooker ?


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sry wenn du das schon geschrieben hast habe es aber beim überfliegen nicht gesehen, was hast du denn für einen ASIC brooker ?



Übrigens, meine bei OMEGA haben 79 und 84,3er ASICs. Was auch immer das bedeutet*

Die 79er ist gerade mit 1,2V im Test  ... bin gespannt, kennst das Folden ja.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Mh die ASICs der neueren Karten scheinen im Schnitt wirklich deutlich besser zu sein als die der ersten Welle  
Ich bin am überlegen mal bei mir die Voltage runter zu drehen vlt. bringt es ja auch bei meinem ASIC Qualitäts Krüppel was  

Ich warte btw. immer noch auf einen TDR Treiberfix für F@H... kann doch nicht so schwer sein mal eines der Betroffenen Systeme bei Nvidia nachzubauen


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

@BM: ... wie was TDR Treiberfix für F@H? Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Bei vielen  (gerade x99)Systemen kommt es bei bestimmten Anwendungen seit etlichen Treiber Versionen zu TDR Crashes... Das Problem besteht seit einem Jahr aber NV interessiert es scheinbar  nicht.
Kurz es gibt 3 Spiele die ich nicht spielen kann bei allen anderen muss ich für fast jedes Spiel den Treiber wechseln und F@H habe ich auch noch garnicht zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... hast Du das Prob unter Linux und Win? Wenn ja, was für ein Windows nutzt du und welchen Treiber? So ein Hammer-Board und funkt nicht!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Ne TDR nur unter Windows... unter Linux geht die Karte stabil nur mit nouveau Treiber. Liegt aber nicht an der Karte, da ich auch schon mit ner 780Ti getestet habe. Im Umkehrschluss laufen AMD Kartem mit dem System aber mit 0.0 Problemen.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... ok, also Treiberprobs mit X99 Board bei NVidia? Was spricht dagegen unter Linux zu falten? Machen einige im PCGH-Folding-Team


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Wie performt das denn mit nouveau ? Müsste ich mal testen


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... also ich habe gerade im Test die OMEGA mit 1419MHz auf ner 0x21er WU und mache schlappe 821K PPDs  ... dat lüpt!  ... LINUX Treiber NVidia 367.18


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Juli 2016)

Hab ne 2 Monate junge Super Jetstream gekauft und sollte demnächst ankommen. Laut dem Test von Tomshardware bewegen sich die Lüfter im Bereich zwischen 1000 bis 1100 U/min, was mir sehr wenig erscheint, wenn man mal die Temperatur von gerade mal ca. 70°C berücksichtigt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Wie erhalten sich die Temps bei OC?


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2016)

Testen und beobachten. Die jetstream soll sehr leise sein. Kannst ja mal berichten.

Abtretungserklärung bzgl. der Gewährleistung ist mit dabei hoffentlich. Was hast du bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Juli 2016)

350 + Versand
Von nem Bekannten der unbedingt zur 1080 wechseln wollte.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

Habt ihr mit euren Zotacs eigentlich diese verkorksten Lüfterspeeds per Bios behoben oder startet ihr immer den MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2016)

Behoben 

Der war gut... nennen wir es mal lindern per Bios 
Habe dann ein update mit nem offiziellen Zotac bios gemacht und seitdem benutze ich Afterburner... wirklich weg war es nie.

PS: An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein Pray for the world in die Sig nehmen...


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

Wisst ja was ich meine^^
Hab das per Bios jetzt behoben mit dem Lüfter, war ja richtig nervig immer MSI AB starten etc^^


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2016)

... ich habe es per Bios-Einstellung behoben. Die Lüfter laufen jetzt praktisch immer. 

Zum Beten: ich denke Mamba hat recht. Gestern war wieder ein Anschlag. Diesmal war es in Ansbach.


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

Hab meine Signatur angepasst, besser so?
Habs so eingestellt im Moment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Juli 2016)

Die Semi-passive Lüftersteuerung will ich ebenfalls abschalten und das ständige an-aus zu vermeiden. Kann man das so im Bios einstellen, oder muss ich es umgehen indem ich die Anlauftemp weit runtersetze?


----------



## Duvar (25. Juli 2016)

Also ich habs im Bios eingestellt, siehste ja bei mir: Bei 30°C habe ich geschaut wv RPM anliegen wenn ich 30% Fanspeed einstelle beim MSI AB (847 RPM), dies habe ich dann eingestellt.
Dann in der Mitte bei 60°C 60% und diese 60% waren max 1688 RPM. Musst du halt bei deiner Karte schauen wie viel % OK sind und bei welcher Temp und wv RPM das resultiert.
Rechts sieht man dann, wenn die Karte 80°C erreicht, laufen die Lüfter mit 100% (2810 RPM).
Läuft dann wie eine Lüfterkurve (keine Treppen), sprich langsam ansteigende/sinkende Lüfterdrehzahlen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (25. Juli 2016)

Sind die Lüfter so nervig?


----------



## Duvar (26. Juli 2016)

Nee sind leise an sich, nur ist es ab Werk ein hin und her. Plötzlich wirds laut, dann leise und immer so weiter in kurzen Abständen.
Per Anpassung des Bios oder MSI AB etc, kann man dem entgegenwirken.


----------



## Tomek92 (26. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Sind die Lüfter so nervig?



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Ich personlich finde die Karte auch nichtmal laut. Auserdem überschreitet sie nicht doe 60° Grenze, natürlich mit der Msi angepassten Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juli 2016)

Hier mal mein überarbeitetes Zotac Bios, falls es wen interessiert. Könnt es euch wenigstens mal ansehen.
File-Upload.net - Duvar5.rom
Kein TDP Limit (max 425W), max Spannung 1.118V (eingestellt 1.1125V), kein Boost sondern fester Takt unter Last (1455/7600) und mit optimierter Fankurve. Spannung und TDP Limit sind auch nicht veränderbar, das heisst jetzt aber nicht, dass die Karte 425W zieht. Glaub es sind so knapp max 290W in 4K unter Last. Ja leider steigt der Verbrauch @ 4K ordentlich an^^


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Juli 2016)

Mal ne Frage: 

Wenn ich mit der 980 Ti ein Triple Monitor Setup machen würde, kann ich ein LDC per HDMI und eins per DVI anschließen, der dritte muss dann per Displayport angeschlossen werden

Reicht da dann ein "passiver" Adapter von DP auf DVI? Bei meiner R9 280 hätte ich nämlich einen aktiven gebraucht


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2016)

... auch mal ne Frage: könnt ihr beim Speicherkarte weniger als 3300 oder 3000MHz einstellen? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gemacht? Egal was ich einstelle, weniger als 3300 werde es nicht, egal was ich einstelle.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2016)

Wozu, bist du auch dem Optimierungswahn verfallen?^^ Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc
Kannst ja gerne dort deine Resultate posten, in diesem Thread geht sowas schnell unter, weil hier viel zu geschrieben wird.
Was haste vor mit dem Speichertakt und wie ist der Stand der Dinge bei deiner Optimierung?
Mein Problem war es, dass ich nicht unter 1V gekommen bin...


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. August 2016)

Ist es eigentlich auch möglich im BIOS nur das Powertarget zu erhöhen? Ich übertakte nämlich lieber mit dem Afterburner 

Was die Lüftersteuerung angeht, der Übergang von laufenden und stehenden Lüftern ist wirklich nerfig


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

Kannst die Lüfterspeeds ja im Bios anpassen und auch das Power Limit, wenn es das ist was du meinst, sprich anstelle von zB max möglichen 320W kannst du 420W einstellen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. August 2016)

Okey, sobald mein Morpheus da ist


----------



## Dellwin (1. August 2016)

Kann mal bitte Jemand von euch einen Firestrike Benchmark machen und hier hochladen? Thx! 

 Am Besten mit AB dokumentieren bzw. bei 3D Mark die GPU Auslastung anzeigen lassen.


----------



## chischko (1. August 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte Jemand von euch einen Firestrike Benchmark machen und hier hochladen? Thx!
> 
> Am Besten mit AB dokumentieren bzw. bei 3D Mark die GPU Auslastung anzeigen lassen.


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

Wenn es das ist was Du meinst? Mit AB hab ich nix dokumentiert.


----------



## Dellwin (1. August 2016)

Dachte eher an so ein Bild 

Und genau das ist mein Problem. 

Du erreichst mit 1310Mhz/1928Mhz insgesamt 17 276 Punkte. Und ich erreiche mit 1460Mhz/2000Mhz insgesamt nur 18 183 Punkte.

Es kann doch nicht sein das +150 GPU und 70Mhz Speicher nur 900 Punkte Unterschied machen...


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

Du musst nur Grafikpunkte vergleichen, er erreicht 21.7k und du 18.2k.
Seine Karte taktete sicherlich höher als 1310MHz, müsste auf jeden Fall über 1500MHz sein, wie hoch genau, muss er uns sagen.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. August 2016)

Die GTX von @ chischko ist garantiert mit über 1500MHz Takt gelaufen.
Sein Graphics Score  ist mit 21 720 doch ein Stück höher als deiner mit 18183.

Trotzdem finde ich deinen Graphics Score  bei @1460MHz Takt zu niedrig.
Bei meiner SC habe ich bei einem Takt von @1454MHZ einen Score von  20 233.
Nur die Grafikpunkte sind zum Vergleich wichtig.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X79-UD3


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

Vllt verliert er wegen seiner Sandy Bridge Plattform ein wenig, Stichwort: PCI-e 2.0 vs 3.0.
Oder er hat im Treiber unter Globale Einstellungen iwas verstellt, vllt hat das ja auch Auswirkungen beim Firestrike 
Iwas läuft bei ihm aber verkehrt, weil der Vergleich mit deiner Karte beweist dies ja.
Like für die telepathische Verbindung^^

Könnte auch am Powerlimit liegen, wenn die Karte permanent hin und her taktet, weil das PL erreicht wird.
Am besten lässt du dir mal ein Bios anfertigen von Mr-Dark, wie in der PN erwähnt, könnte Abhilfe schaffen, da der Boost deaktiviert wird.
Dann hast du unter Last (Gaming) non stop max Takt und im idle sinkt es dann.


----------



## DaHell63 (1. August 2016)

Kann ich ja mal gegen testen, da die SC jetzt im Rechner meiner Frau läuft und da ebenfalls ein 2600k verbaut ist.

Edit:
Mit der freien Version dauerts halt ein bißchen, aber dafür wird schön vorgewärmt.
Am 2600k liegts glaube ich nicht.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Takt lief immer so um die @1450-1460MHz.Die @1475MHz waren nur kurz anliegend.


----------



## chischko (1. August 2016)

Ja, die hat zum Testzeitpunkt irgendwas zwischen 1525 und 1550 gehabt.... Keine Ahnung, warum er den falschen Takt anzeigt, ist aber immer so bei mir. 
VRAM lief immer @Stock.


----------



## Dellwin (1. August 2016)

Hier ist das Problem. Schaut euch mal die GPU Auslastung für den ersten Grafiktest an. 

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (3. August 2016)

Muss mich mal einklinken/dazwischen schieben... 

Habe mir jetzt endlich meine Traumkarte, die Palit Super Jet , gebraucht ( 1 Jahr alt ) , für 370€ geschossen. 
Rennt wie sau...  1356 Mhz Core Boosttakt - normal also.
Habe vorhin mal die EVGA-Precision X Regler betätigt.
Ohne Mehrstrom und Powertarget bei 100% - 1460Mhz ... Speicher war auch bei 3800 oder so?! 

Da is jetzt aber meine Frage :
die Karte läuft @Stock mit maximal 1,199V oO 

Wundert mich also nicht, dass Sie stabil mit Witcher lief...! 

Is das denn ein Wert, mit dem Ich leben muss oder ist der viel zu hoch angesetzt?

Das ich undervolten kann, weiss ich... 
Wollte aber erstmal eure Expertenmeinungen erfragen...?! 

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. August 2016)

Die Spannung ist zu hoch, da sie mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unnötig so hoch angesetzt wurde.  Mit ausreichender Kühlung würde ich mir da aber keine Sorgen machen, ist noch im grünen bereich 
Du kannst ja probieren runter zu gehen, wenn du Pech hast geht es halt nicht... je nach ASIC gehen die Karten auch deutlich weiter in Richtung 1V ohne große Kompromisse beim Takt eingehen zu müssen,  gefährlich oder so ist es aber nicht.


----------



## stoepsel (3. August 2016)

Ok, danke... Kühlung ist genug vorhanden. Über 72Grad bei 25Grad Ambient , geht da nix.

Ok, dann werde ich mal sehen, wie weit ich da runter gehen kann!?!


----------



## Duvar (3. August 2016)

Auch für euch gilt, falls euch meine bescheidenen Tests interessieren, könnt ihr hier mal rein schauen Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
GTX 1070 Resultate werden nach und nach integriert, der erste Part ist schon rdy.


----------



## DARPA (3. August 2016)

Wieviel Leistung kann man denn dem Referenz PCB zumuten?

Meine Krüppelkarte braucht 1.19V für 1430/3800. In Star Citizen hatte ich zum ersten Mal Probleme. Hab bereits das PT von 300 auf 320 W erhöht aber renne immer noch ins Limit ^^ (4K maxed, AA default). Wieviel ist denn noch safe?


----------



## Dellwin (4. August 2016)

Also ich hab ein Mod Bios installiert mit festen 1.19V. 


Mehr als 1.2V würde ich unter Luft nicht gehen. Vor Allem nicht wegen den Spawas.


----------



## stoepsel (4. August 2016)

Ich hab das Undervolten jetzt mal mit dem EVGA-X Tool probiert. War schon bei 93% Powerlimit, aber 1,8 - 1,9V lagen trotzdem maximal an.
Das Offset ins Minus setzen, geht mit dem Tool nicht...


----------



## Chinaquads (4. August 2016)

1.8 volt? Wie hast du denn das geschafft?


----------



## stoepsel (4. August 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> 1.8 volt? Wie hast du denn das geschafft?



Uppalla.... 

Meine natürlich 1,18V - 1,19V... Danke, für den Hinweis... 


Auf 90% Powertarget, liegt die Karte jetzt doch bei Witcher, bei 1,143V ...Maximal geht sie aber trotzdem kurz mal auf die besagten 1,19V hoch... wozu auch immer!?


----------



## DARPA (4. August 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Mod Bios installiert mit festen 1.19V.
> 
> 
> Mehr als 1.2V würde ich unter Luft nicht gehen. Vor Allem nicht wegen den Spawas.



Ich meine nicht die Spannung (das ist stable), ich mein das Powerlimit.

Bis 350W sollte doch noch klar gehen auf nem Ref Board, oder?


----------



## stoepsel (4. August 2016)

Bin jetzt erstmal bei 75% Powertarget angekommen. Nu habe ich beim Witcher 3 zocken so 1,055V anliegen.
Natürlich taktet die Karte dann nicht mehr ganz so hoch.
Habe deshalb mal den Clock Offset auf + 103Mhz gestellt . Lande so beim zocken, bei 1457Mhz ca. -maximal...meist um die 1300Mhz

Finde ich jetzt ok.
Temps bei 65 Grad


Update: 

musste das Powertarget wieder auf 80% erhöhen ( gehen vielleicht auch 78%, keine Ahnung) , weil der Witcher sich plötzlich ohne Bild und selbstständig beendet hatte.
Nu läuft die Karte aber gleich wieder mit 1,18V oO .... Ich raff es nicht... Naja...
Lass Sie jetzt wieder Default laufen - keine Muse, da jedes Mal rumzufuschen. 
Never change a running System!


----------



## zay (9. August 2016)

OT: Ich freue mich! Fuer alle glücklichen die sich die Zotac Omega am Amazon Prime Day gekauft haben - Auszug aus der Mail: "Sie hatten den folgenden Artikel bei Amazon als Angebot im Rahmen des Prime Day gekauft:​"ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Omega Edition 6 GB DDR" (ASIN: B011DY6LAY)
​Der Artikel war am Prime Day nach Aufgabe Ihrer Bestellung noch günstiger für 281.06 EUR erhältlich. Wir erstatten Ihnen daher die Differenz von 87.94 EUR auf die für Ihre Bestellung verwendete Zahlungsart.​​


----------



## brooker (9. August 2016)

... ich bin auch begeistert! AMAZON


----------



## brooker (10. August 2016)

... mal kurz was offtopic: bitte schaut Euch das mal an. Hier könnten Euren OC GTX 980Ti etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tun. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seid. PS: ich bin gespannt, ob die OC-Profile Folding stabil sind. 

"Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016


----------



## mauhdl (13. August 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich mit der 980 Ti ein Triple Monitor Setup machen würde, kann ich ein LDC per HDMI und eins per DVI anschließen, der dritte muss dann per Displayport angeschlossen werden
> 
> Reicht da dann ein "passiver" Adapter von DP auf DVI? Bei meiner R9 280 hätte ich nämlich einen aktiven gebraucht


Ja der reicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hübie (14. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal kurz was offtopic: bitte schaut Euch das mal an. Hier könnten Euren OC GTX 980Ti etwas Gutes für die Allgemeinheit tun. Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr dabei seid. PS: ich bin gespannt, ob die OC-Profile Folding stabil sind.
> 
> "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages ab 21.09.2016



Gute Idee. Hab mich mal eingeklinkt.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2016)

leute hatte das schonmal wer?
hab win 10 paar tage bevor das mitm gratis update endete nochmal neu aufgesetzt (sprich 8.1 installiert und dann 10 drüber). vorher ging alels jetzt kann ich nvflash nicht mehr nutzen, das löscht sich bei verwendung direkt selbst von C;/. Nun wllte ich es mit nem anderen speicherplatz testen und habs aufd A:/ auf nen USB gemacht, aber irgendwie komme ich mit all den tipps und commands im internet auf keinen anderen speicherplatz als C. cd A:\ müsste doch stimmen oder? nicht zu vergessen das selbst mit dem neuesten gpu z ich das bios nicht als datei oder online speichern kann.

hatte nochnie so probleme nur um nen bios umzuflashen-.-


----------



## Hübie (15. August 2016)

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn du das nicht schaffst, solltest du auch besser nicht flashen. Nichts für ungut. Laufwerkswechsel ist einfach Buchstabe gefolgt von Doppelpunkt eintippen; ohne "cd". Also z.B. "A:" um auf A:\ zu gelangen. Und du solltest mal lieber herausfinden warum sich eine Datei einfach löscht. Welches "Schutzprogramm" nutzt du?


----------



## brooker (16. August 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hatte nochnie so probleme nur um nen bios umzuflashen-.-



Hast du es hinbekommen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

Was meint ihr zu dem Angebot? 

PALIT GeForce(R) GTX 980 Ti Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5 (NE5X98T015JBJ) + Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Grafikkarten Nvidia kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## Len11235 (19. August 2016)

Aktuell gibt's auch viele bei mindfactory für 399€
Hab mir da gestern ne MSI Gaming 980ti gekauft - bei 399€ zu 1080 FE Leistung wenn ich die auf 1500+ kriege sag ich nicht nein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

Bei MF muss ich extra Porto nach Österreich bezahlen. 
Wenn ich für den Xbox Controller 10€ bekomme dann hat die 980Ti nur 369€ gekostet. 
Ob das Teil noch günstiger wird..?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

Caseking dreht wieder ab... 

Hab mir mal eine Omega bestellt, die hat aber kein Lieferdatum, 
Die Inno3D mit den nicht so gut gekühlten Spawas für 339,-€ ist schon 
gut, billiger wird das nicht mehr, scheint jetzt der letzte Rest zu sein.
Einfach die Spannung reduzieren, dann läuft die, oder ein Jahr Garantie-
verlängerung für 15,-€ dazu packen.

389,-€ ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Edition, 6144 MB GDDR5
339,-€ Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti OC, HerculeZ 3000, 6144 MB GDDR5


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

Welche ist nun die beste bis 400 Euro?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

Na, dieses Monster, wenn man den Platz im Gehäuse hat: "Beste" ist immer so schwierig ohne Bewertungskriterien, und 325mm Länge sind ein Wort.
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Edition, 6144 MB GDDR5


----------



## janekdaus (19. August 2016)

Ja, die Zotac ist auf jeden Fall gut. Kommt aber eh immer darauf an ob man Glück hat und der Chip "wenig" Spannung für seinen Takt braucht.
Ich kann auch die G1 Gaming empfehlen, weiß allerdings nicht ob es die auch bis 400€ gibt.
Ansonsten ist die Zotac wie gesagt Top. Bei der Inno besteht eben das Problem, das der Spawakühler nicht in den "Hauptkühlkörper" integriert ist und so bei der Spawatemp einiges verschenkt wird...
Dafür ist sie für den Preis aber auch ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Len11235 (19. August 2016)

Also die MSI die ich oben erwähnt habe war für einen Kollegen, bei den Preisen überlege ich aber echt mir selber ne 980ti (oder vielleicht sogar 2) statt einer 1070 zu kaufen.
Was würdet ihr momentan machen? Die Preise sind ja ziemlich gut von den 980ti's...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2016)

Die Zotac oder die Jetstream von Palit?


----------



## Len11235 (19. August 2016)

Zotac keine Frage.
Bei den Preisen ist eine 980ti einer 1070 absolut vorzuziehen oder?
Wobei aktuell passt keine in mein Farbschema die reduziert ist[emoji28]
Wenns die Classi oder FTW <400€ gibt schlage ich zu.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2016)

6GB gegen 8GB
Aber hast Du einen 4K Monitor?
Die Inno3D für 339,-€ ist ein Kampfangebot gegen eine GTX 1070, günstige Modelle liegen aber auch schon bei 419,-€
Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bei MF muss ich extra Porto nach Österreich bezahlen.
> Wenn ich für den Xbox Controller 10€ bekomme dann hat die 980Ti nur 369€ gekostet.
> Ob das Teil noch günstiger wird..?!



Ich denke das du für den XBOX-Controller mehr als 10€ bekommen kannst. Aktuell zahlst du für das Teil 40 € und er ist ja neu und nicht gebraucht. Und die 980Ti Jetstream ist sicher nicht das verkehrteste. Die beste Kühlösung in der GTX980Ti-Riege.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. August 2016)

Len11235 schrieb:


> Zotac keine Frage.
> Bei den Preisen ist eine 980ti einer 1070 absolut vorzuziehen oder?
> Wobei aktuell passt keine in mein Farbschema die reduziert ist[emoji28]
> Wenns die Classi oder FTW <400€ gibt schlage ich zu.
> ...


Wenn gleicher preis, die neuere generation nehmen.

Die 1070 ist mit oc genauso schnell wie eine custom 980ti, mit mehr vram, besseren dx12 support und mindestens 100 watt weniger verbrauch.

Und die 1070 ist wirklich leise. Also richtig leise. Kommt natürlich drauf an welches modell du dir kaufst, die gainward/palit/evga sc acx3.0 sind alle unter 1 sone unter last


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. August 2016)

Beim selben oder zumindest annähernden Preis würde ich auch eher zu Pascal greifen.
Die Gründe wurden bereits schon sehr schön genannt.
 Auch wenn OC vs OC die GTX 980 TI weiterhin vorne liegt.


----------



## Len11235 (19. August 2016)

Okay mal angenommen der Stromverbrauch ist ganz egal und die Karte wird nur ein Übergang zur 1080ti? Also ich habe nicht vor die 2 Jahre zu behalten, so bald es ne vernünftige 4K Karte gibt fliegt die 980ti/1070. gespielt wird bis zur 1080ti in Full HD...
Immernoch 1070>980ti?
Ich mein man bekommt ja jetzt die 'Guten' Custom ti's für <400€ und die schlechten Custom 1070er für ~420€
Mit gut und schlecht rede ich vom Kühler/Powertarget, PCB usw.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. August 2016)

Wobei die Guten wieder ab ca. 460 Euro zu haben sind.
Kann man so und so sehen.
Viel eher liegt ja das Problem bei der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Len11235 (19. August 2016)

Meine 1070 der Wahl hat CK lagernd -> 1070 FTW


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dellwin (19. August 2016)

Ich würde es so machen:

<400€ = 980 Ti 

>400€= 1070


----------



## Noxxphox (20. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Hast du es hinbekommen?



nein bisher nicht, es zickt weiter rum. ich verstehs echt ned, was mich halt ankotzt das gratisupgrade is rum und ich hab nur codes für win 8.1-.-. naja ev kann ich 8.1 auf ne alten festplatte installen und dort dann das bios flashen. weil irgendwie funzt das nur beim aktuellen win10 bei mir nicht. wollte mir früher oder später zwar eh nen 10er key holen aber erstmal gucken. hatte was ähnliches mal mit win8.1 da ist irgendwas bei der installation schief gegangen, denke das genau sowas wieder passiert ist.

Hübie wenn es funktionmieren würde wie sonst dann müsste ich ned fragen, aber es klappt ned wie sonst. und nix für ungut aber ich glaube ich habe schon mehr grakas geflasht wie du denkst. dutzende im freundeskreis seis nv oder amd... aber ich hatte halt nochnie son prob das die cmd zickt egal was ich tu


----------



## addicTix (23. August 2016)

Lässt sich die GTX 980 Ti Zotac Omega gut übertakten?
Bin auch drauf und dran mir sowas zu holen bis zur 1080 Ti.
Die "beste" GTX 980 Ti scheint ja die G1 gewesen zu sein, aber die gibts nicht für 400€.
Ist es realistisch mit der Zotac omega gtx 980 ti an die 1.5GHz ranzukommen? Klar, jeder Chip ist anders. Aber die G1 haben ja irgendwie fast alle an 1.5GHz gebracht.

Die GTX 980 Ti dürfte dann also gegenüber der 1070 besser sein, wenn beide OC'ed sind? 
Ich hab nen 1440p Bildschirm, bin mir daher nicht sicher was ich nehmen soll. Die 980 Ti hat ja, wie ein paar Beiträge vorher schon geschrieben, 6GB VRAM und die 1070 eben ganze 8GB. 
Aber ich will eben so viel Leistung wie möglich für das Geld, der Stromverbrauch ist nebensächlich da die 980 Ti wohl nicht mehr wie meine 780 Ti verbrauchen wird.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## etar (23. August 2016)

Die zotac kannst du kaufen, die ist sehr gut. Ob die Karte 1500 mhz packt ist wirklich komplett Chip abhängig und wird dir keiner beantworten können, in die Nähe wirst du aber kommen. Ob die jetzt mit 1450 mhz oder 1500 mhz läuft macht den auch nicht wirklich ein Unterschied im Spiel.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Die G1 war nicht die Beste, das ist eher die Super Jetstream oder die Phönix.
Wunder dich nicht, was ne 980ti bei 1,5GHz teilweise zieht.
Da liegst du im Bereich von 270W+.
Ne 1070 mit ähnlich viel Leistung braucht mal eben 70-100W weniger, was dann auch deutlich einfacher zu kühlen ist.


----------



## bummi18 (23. August 2016)

ich frag mich warum immer so auf den stromverbrauch geschaut wird.wer sich ne 980 ti oder titan oder was auch immer holt , der will leistung haben und nicht stromsparen.mir ist es völlig wurst was die karte zieht, und wer zockt schon 100% der rechnerlaufzeit? beim rumsurfen takten die eh runter.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2016)

Eine Karte die deutlich weniger verbraucht +2 GB VRAM mehr hat, leiser ist etc ist doch besser oder net?
Bei den FPS nehmen die sich nicht viel. Kannst ja mal in meinem Thread schauen, was meine optimierte 980 Ti verbrauch hat (NEU GTX 1070 EVGA FTW / Jetstream mit von der Partie, ab Seite 7) Optimierungswahn GTX 980 Ti Bios-Mod Resultate/Videos etc + Mini Erklärung How to Bios mod mit noch veränderbaren Spannungen
Siehe Video mit +100mV ( was dennoch im Vergleich zu stock undervolted ist, also einfach den kurzen Text am Anfang lesen.
100% sind 320W und an der kratzt die Karte schon mit 1519MHz teilweise, im Schnitt 290W rum der verbrauch hierbei.
Mit meiner optimierten 1070 bin ich zwar minimal langsamer (2-3 FPS) verbrauche jedoch 139W im Schnitt, da liegen also Welten dazwischen. 
(Bei Metro @ 4K gleich schnell wie man sieht, aber allgemein war die 980 Ti ein klein wenig schneller mit dem Takt, aber nicht wirklich nennenswert und so eine gute Ti wie meine muss man erstmal bekommen...)
Auf Seite 7 die Resultate der 1070 Jetstream (100% = 150W)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. August 2016)

Eben, das frage ich mich auch immer. Selbst wenn sie unter Volllast 150 Watt mehr verbrauchen würde(!), wären das bei 3 Stunden zocken täglich (bei voller Auslastung wohlgemerkt) noch keine 4€ je Monat an Mehrkosten.


----------



## Duvar (23. August 2016)

Wiederverkaufswert bei der 1070 wird höher sein nach einem Jahr + wie gesagt 2GB mehr VRAM, leiser usw usf, die Vorteile von Pascal sind ja bekannt.
Preislich geht es bei der 1070 ab 419€ los, ein sehr sehr gutes Customdesign gibt es bereits ab 439€, mit einem der besten Kühler...
Unhörbar leise ist die, wenn man will, bei noch guten Temps. Die Ti ist natürlich auch noch immer eine super Karte, wenn man die (gutes Custommodell) günstig bekommt, kann man da natürlich zuschlagen. (<370€)
Kostet die aber um die 400€, da kann man den minimalen Aufpreis zur besseren 1070 schon investieren.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> ich frag mich warum immer so auf den stromverbrauch geschaut wird.wer sich ne 980 ti oder titan oder was auch immer holt , der will leistung haben und nicht stromsparen.mir ist es völlig wurst was die karte zieht, und wer zockt schon 100% der rechnerlaufzeit? beim rumsurfen takten die eh runter.





Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Eben, das frage ich mich auch immer. Selbst wenn sie unter Volllast 150 Watt mehr verbrauchen würde(!), wären das bei 3 Stunden zocken täglich (bei voller Auslastung wohlgemerkt) noch keine 4€ je Monat an Mehrkosten.


Ein kleineres Netzteil reicht, die Karte ist leiser und/oder kühler und was die meisten anscheinend vollkommen unwichtig ist, man verbraucht keine unnötigen Ressourcen (gilt aber nur bei Neukauf einer der Karten).
Wenn allen der Verbrauch so egal ist, warum lasst ihr dann die Karte aufm Desktop runter takten?
Wenn man schon was neu kauft, dann sollte man auch mal an einen Energieeinsparung denken.


----------



## addicTix (23. August 2016)

Also soll ich wohl besser die GTX 1070 nehmen?
Aber welches Custom Modell ist denn so besonders gut für 439€?
Hab mal grad so geschaut, die GTX 1070 scheint wohl immer besser zu sein als die GTX 980 Ti. 
Ich frage mich daher, in welchem Benchmark ich gelesen hab, dass die 980 Ti schneller sei als die 1070 
Lassen sich die meisten 1070er gut übertakten? Also klar, kommt halt immer auf den Chip an. Aber so im Durchschnitt, was lässt sich da mit der Karte an Takt erreichen? 
Wie gesagt, die Karte soll als Übergangskarte dienen bis GTX 1080 Ti. Daher sollte die Karte einfach so performant wie möglich sein, mit der 780 Ti ist man da nicht mehr so gut bedient.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Die hier Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die meisten machen so um die 2GHz mit.


----------



## addicTix (23. August 2016)

Schaut gar nich mal so schlecht aus, danke.
Also sind die 1070er bei 2GHz auch schneller als eine 980 Ti bei 1.5GHz? Gut, auch wenn die 1070 irgendwie 2-3 FPS langsamer wäre, der Stromverbrauch gleichts dann schon irgendwo wieder aus, wie ihr bereits sagtet.

Wie sieht es bei der Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070 eigentlich so mit Spulenfiepen aus?


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Glückssache, wie immer halt.
Kann laut fiepen oder halt lautlos sein.


----------



## janekdaus (23. August 2016)

Wtf, gerade gab es ne titan x für 99€ im Mindstar. Wollte gerade bestellen, da hat das aber wohl schon wer anders gemacht.
War wohl ein Fehler mit den 99€. Aber wie ist das in so nem Fall eig. Bekommt man die Karte dann wirklich für 99€??

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (23. August 2016)

Ein Vertrag kommt erst zu Stande, wenn der Verkäufer dir eine Auftragsbestätigung schickt. Wenn es sich um einen Preisfehler handelt, kann er deine Bestellung also ganz einfach widerrufen bzw. gar nicht erst annehmen.
Sowas kam schon öfter vor.


----------



## janekdaus (23. August 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ein Vertrag kommt erst zu Stande, wenn der Verkäufer dir eine Auftragsbestätigung schickt. Wenn es sich um einen Preisfehler handelt, kann er deine Bestellung also ganz einfach widerrufen bzw. gar nicht erst annehmen.
> Sowas kam schon öfter vor.


Dachte ich mir auch schon.. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GatoTiger (23. August 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Wtf, gerade gab es ne titan x für 99€ im Mindstar. Wollte gerade bestellen, da hat das aber wohl schon wer anders gemacht.
> War wohl ein Fehler mit den 99€. Aber wie ist das in so nem Fall eig. Bekommt man die Karte dann wirklich für 99€??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



handelt warscheinlich um die alte maxwell titan x und da hat wohl jeman eine 9 vergessen. 999€ würde gut hinkommen


----------



## addicTix (24. August 2016)

Lohnt sich die Gainward Geforce GTX 1070 Golden Sample gegenüber der Non-Golden Sample mehr?
Die läuft ja schon von Werk aus auf 1.8 GHz Boost, die non-golden "nur" 1.6 GHz
Sind die Chips bei der Golden Sample zuverlässiger was OC in Richtung 2 GHz angeht? 
Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis von knapp 20€ dafür nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2016)

Wenn du selber übertakten willst, nein.


----------



## addicTix (24. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du selber übertakten willst, nein.



Alles klar, danke.
Dachte das die Golden Samples eben bisschen "cherry-picked" sind und das es mit denen sicherer ist, einen guten Chip zu erwischen der ordentlich Takt ermöglicht.
Aber wenn das genau die gleichen sind, nur ab Werk schon übertaktet - Dann nehm ich die non-golden Version


----------



## Dellwin (24. August 2016)

Und du bist im 980 Ti Thread....


----------



## addicTix (24. August 2016)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Und du bist im 980 Ti Thread....


 Ja stimmt, weil ich zuvor gefragt hab was ich eher nehmen sollte, eine 980 Ti oder eine 1070  
Denke jetzt wo die Entscheidung gefallen ist, könnte ich mich auch langsam in den entsprechenden Thread bewegen - sofern es einen für die GTX 1070 überhaupt gibt


----------



## Duke711 (25. August 2016)

Also meine beiden EVGA 980 TI lassen sich nicht mehr übertakten, darum --> 1070

Abverkauf der GTX 980TI und Unterschiede der Modelle


----------



## janekdaus (25. August 2016)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Also meine beiden EVGA 980 TI lassen sich nicht mehr übertakten, darum --> 1070
> 
> Abverkauf der GTX 980TI und Unterschiede der Modelle


Rede doch mal keinen Schwachsinn. Das Problem dafür liegt doch wohl eindeutig in deiner Software... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Len11235 (25. August 2016)

Zumal die SLI TI's deutlich mehr Leistung als ne 1070 haben.
Falls man in 1440p oder 4K spielt wäre der Wechsel von SLI 980ti -> 1070 ziemlicher Schwachsinn.
Für Full HD verständlich da eine 1070 locker reicht und deutlich weniger verbraucht/leiser ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (25. August 2016)

janekdaus schrieb:


> Rede doch mal keinen Schwachsinn. Das Problem dafür liegt doch wohl eindeutig in deiner Software...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Nein daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## brooker (25. August 2016)

@addicTix: das ist im Regelfall ein Softwareproblem. Deinstalliere die OC-Software, entferne den Treiber Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU), neustart, Treiber neu installieren, neustart, OC-Software wie EVGA pecision oder Afterburner und Du wirst wieder OClen können. 

AMD-GPU-Treiberhast Du aber nicht zufällig auf Deinem System, oder?

Wenn das alles nichts gebracht hat, würde ich das Bios der Karte sichern, das Standard Bios von EVGA downloaden, nach Anleitung hier ausm Forum updaten ... wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## janekdaus (25. August 2016)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nein daran liegt es nicht.


Und woran bitte liegt es dann deiner Ansicht nach? 

Edit: hat sich erledigt, habe es im anderen Thread gelesen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (25. August 2016)

An den Grafikkarten. Habe nun noch mal alles deinstalliert, auch den Anzeigetreiber und das gleiche. Wenn es ein Softwarefehler wäre, dann könne man auch nicht den Ramtakt erhöhen. 
Das Bios 84.00.41.00.90 lässt sich nach dem alten Guide nicht mehr tweaken, siehe: 

[Anleitung / Tutorial] Maxwell Bios Tweaker - Seite 33 - ComputerBase Forum

Die alten Mod Biose gehen auch nicht mehr, dann kommt kein Bild mehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*Problem Lüftersteuerung der **Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega*

.... Fragen haben sich gelöst, da:

*Nachtrag:*
Der Afterburner macht genau das, was man will, sehr gut. Damit lassen sich perfekte Lüfterkurven einstellen. Und schwubs macht die Karte Spaß, weil selbst unter Furmark mit max. 70°C und 1400 MHz nur 43% Fan-Geschwindigkeit mit wahrnehmbaren aber nicht störenden 1240U/min bei 28°C Raumtemperatur zu erreichen sind. Alles gut, toller Kühler, sobald es minimal kälter wird wird die Karte unhörbar bleiben, je nach Temperaturziel, aber 70°C halte ich für völlig unkritisch, es müssen keine Rekorde gebrochen werden. Nur die Mindestdrehzahl, um sie mit kalten Lüftern stabil zu bekommen, ist mit 800 (28%) etwas viel.


----------



## DrDave (20. September 2016)

Hab jetzt auch eine 980 Ti, welche Sweetspot und max. OC Werte sind denn durchschnittlich so zu erwarten?
Als Profile habe ich bis jetzt bei mir gefunden:
Low Gaming 1367 / 1900 MHz @ 1174mV / High Gaming 1482 / 1950 @ 1218mV / Bench 1547 / 2030 @ 1255mV
BIOS ist geflashed, Powerlimit erhöht und die Spannungswerte  wie folgt verändert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kann ich im Afterburner +100mV einstellen, was bei GPUz in einer Spannung von 1255mV resultiert.
Ist das der Maximalwert (sollte ja bis 1281mV gehen) oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Dellwin (22. September 2016)

Ich hoffe unter den Spannungen betreibst du die Karte unter Wasser.


----------



## DrDave (22. September 2016)

Ist doch alles im Rahmen bei ca. 1,2V Standardspannung...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ist doch alles im Rahmen bei ca. 1,2V Standardspannung...



Welche 980 Ti Variante hast du denn?


----------



## DrDave (22. September 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Welche 980 Ti Variante hast du denn?


Ist die MSI Gaming 6g.


----------



## Meroveus (22. September 2016)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ist das der Maximalwert (sollte ja bis 1281mV gehen) oder hab ich was übersehen?



1.281 Volt sind das maximal mögliche, was in 1.274 Volt auf der Anzeige (Afterburner) resultiert.



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe unter den Spannungen betreibst du die Karte unter Wasser.



1.25 Volt kann man auch mit Luft kühlen. Eine gute Luftkühlung ist dann natürlich Voraussetzung (kein Ref Kühler, Dual Slot, etc.)


----------



## DrDave (22. September 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> 1.281 Volt sind das maximal mögliche, was in 1.274 Volt auf der Anzeige (Afterburner) resultiert.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25 Volt kann man auch mit Luft kühlen. Eine gute Luftkühlung ist dann natürlich Voraussetzung (kein Ref Kühler, Dual Slot, etc.)


Hab inzwischen ein anderes BIOS, sodass nun auch die 1,281V möglich wären.
Die Kühlung muss nur eben stimmen, ob jetzt Wasser oder Luft ist von den Temperaturen abhängig.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. September 2016)

Habe mal nen eigenes Thema aufgemacht, falls es hier unter geht.


----------



## Ollieee (17. November 2016)

Mahlzeit...
Ich hab mal ein zwei Fragen bezüglich einer bestimmten GTX980ti. Ich besitze eine ASUS Matrix GTX 980ti und bin vor ner Weile beim recherchieren darauf gestoßen, dass es von genau dieser Karte noch die Platinum gibt. Ich habe nun ne Weile im Netzt geforstet und bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
Deswegen meine Frage. Kann mir irgendwer die genauen Unterschiede der beiden Karten nennen? Abgesehen von den Leistungsdaten (laut Bios Tweaker sind ja wirklich nur GPU Clock und Boost unterschiedlich), ich möchte mehr auf die baulichen Unterschiede hinaus, von außen erkennt man da ja nicht wirklich was. Ich frage, weil ich vor habe das Bios der Platinum drauf zu flashen und möchte demzufolge wissen, ob das funktioniert bzw. ob irgendwer schonmal Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.
Danke im Voraus...

Mfg Olli


----------



## chischko (17. November 2016)

Ollieee schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> Ich hab mal ein zwei Fragen bezüglich einer bestimmten GTX980ti. Ich besitze eine ASUS Matrix GTX 980ti und bin vor ner Weile beim recherchieren darauf gestoßen, dass es von genau dieser Karte noch die Platinum gibt. Ich habe nun ne Weile im Netzt geforstet und bin aber nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
> Deswegen meine Frage. Kann mir irgendwer die genauen Unterschiede der beiden Karten nennen? Abgesehen von den Leistungsdaten (laut Bios Tweaker sind ja wirklich nur GPU Clock und Boost unterschiedlich), ich möchte mehr auf die baulichen Unterschiede hinaus, von außen erkennt man da ja nicht wirklich was. Ich frage, weil ich vor habe das Bios der Platinum drauf zu flashen und möchte demzufolge wissen, ob das funktioniert bzw. ob irgendwer schonmal Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.
> Danke im Voraus...
> ...


Hi, 

ja das ist auch der einzige Unterschied: Die Gaming hat einen Baseclock von 1000Mhz und einen minimum garantierten Boost von gerade mal 1075 Mhz.
Die Platinum hingegen Chiptakt: 1216MHz, Boost: 1317MHz. 
So sehe ich das zumindest auf GH und der HP von ASUS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2016)

Und selbst wenn, 
wo ist das Problem einfach zu übertakten (auch mehr als die Platinum) und dann selber sein Bios zu modifizieren (wenn es unbedingt im Bios fest eingetragen sein muss)? 
Ist doch vollkommen hupe was die Karten unterscheidet.


----------



## Ollieee (17. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Infos...
@ chischko... Genau das war auch das Einzige, was ich herausgefunden habe. Werd mich einfach mal bissl probieren. Trotzdem viele Dank.
@ Bioschnitzel... Auch dir danke, Ich habe schon bissl mit MSI Afterburner probiert. Wie ich es nun schlußendlich mache werd ich sehen.


----------

